# And, weâ€™re off.......2018/2019



## Fish (May 23, 2018)

Personally I think thereâ€™s enough going on now in preparation for next season in the Premier League that if I donâ€™t start a new thread, theyâ€™ll be a crossover of conversations. 

Now, I donâ€™t know enough or even anything about Sarri, but heâ€™s become the hot topic currently to take over from Conte now that Ancellotti has taken up the reigns at Napoli. 

He wants the job by all accounts and thereâ€™s talk of an announcement within 48 hours!!


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2018)

As a Sunderland fan I look forward to all the neutral views about premier league football posted in here for the next 12 months!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			As a Sunderland fan I look forward to all the neutral views about premier league football posted in here for the next 12 months!
		
Click to expand...

Happy with your new manager?


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Happy with your new manager?
		
Click to expand...

Are Sunderland PL &#129300;


----------



## SteveW86 (May 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Happy with your new manager?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't even know we had one, but I'm very happy we have new owners.

Ironically I live in Southampton and used to drive past Eastleigh's stadium, so I have seen how that has progressed over the last 10 years.

If I could roll back a few years and stop Big Sam leaving for England, I agree with everything that is said about his style, but he would have brought stability which is what Sunderland needed at the time.


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			As a Sunderland fan I look forward to all the neutral views about premier league football posted in here for the next 12 months!
		
Click to expand...

Errrrr have you strayed in here in error ? &#128521;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2018)

I'll reply on the other thread. Old huffypants has taken the hump &#128513;.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 23, 2018)

As a hammer im apprehensive  ... great manager but needs the backing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2018)

Sarri is a good manager , done well at Napoli for the last couple of years

Reckon a few are waiting to see what happens with Zidane and the World Cup - could be a few jobs going - Chelsea and Madrid two big ones

As for Liverpool 

One player coming in who is streets ahead of what we have

Lots of rumours of the keeper from AC Milan and also Fekir , both would be great signings but will wait and see -donâ€™t see many leaving beyond Can and some young ones going on loan.

As for the managers so far coming in 

Donâ€™t expect much from Pellegrini - can expect the fans to be demanding better football within the first four months 

Emery - depends on what money he can spend - if itâ€™s the rumoured Â£50mil then he is going to struggle


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2018)

Can I mention the current champions 100 plus league goals is currently being played on Sky &#128513;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2018)

Hard to see how there will be much difference. The top five will all spend big. Arsenal with a new regime and transfer kitty will try and make that six trying to get for CL spots but other than that, I can't see any clubs really breaking into that higher echelon. Lots of managerial changes to come I think and plenty of action in the market to get the back pages and Sky Sports into a frenzy


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 23, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Can I mention the current champions 100 plus league goals is currently being played on Sky &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Wrong thread 18/19 all are equal at present?


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Wrong thread 18/19 all are equal at present? 

Click to expand...

Mods can you move my previous comment into the 17/18 thread cheers &#128513;


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2018)

Cannot believe fish has not started a blog about women's football &#128521;


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2018)

Is there some rule that the thread has to be called 'And We're Off'? When I first came here I ignored the previous thread for ages as I assumed it was about horse racing.


----------



## the smiling assassin (May 24, 2018)

Congratulations to Edward Battye (whomever ye be), winner of last season's Golf Montly FPL mini-league. 
Ed sneaked it by 4pts in the end :whoo:happy enough to finish Runner-up in my title defence :thup:


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2018)

the smiling assassin said:



			Congratulations to Edward Battye (whomever ye be), winner of last season's Golf Montly FPL mini-league. 
Ed sneaked it by 4pts in the end :whoo:happy enough to finish Runner-up in my title defence :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I just snuck into the top 20.


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2018)

I just read that John Terry is getting a new contract with Villa that says he doesn't have to play against Chelsea if they get promoted. What a complete and total prat. :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I just read that John Terry is getting a new contract with Villa that says he doesn't have to play against Chelsea if they get promoted. What a complete and total prat. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If true, if being a key word, that is utterly unprofessional. Surely it can't be true though?


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If true, if being a key word, that is utterly unprofessional. Surely it can't be true though?
		
Click to expand...

Saw it on the Guardian - although it's possible they've reacted to a Steve Bruce joke about and made that into a story. I would not put it past Terry at all, given that he is a tosser of the highest order.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 24, 2018)

I am going to boldly predict that Southampton will NOT be involved in a relegation battle next season. Fingers crossed we get to 8th - 12th place.


----------



## PieMan (May 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I am going to boldly predict that Southampton will NOT be involved in a relegation battle next season. Fingers crossed we get to 8th - 12th place.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they will - they'll probably be well adrift come February so the battle will be long lost.............!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I am going to boldly predict that Southampton will NOT be involved in a relegation battle next season. Fingers crossed we get to 8th - 12th place.
		
Click to expand...

You wont if you get some strikers in. If you start with the same bunch up top then you will be in the same trouble as last season. The good news is that your team is sound and 8-12 should be easily achievable again. The team will not have to be gutted. (view from the outside)


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I am going to boldly predict that Southampton will NOT be involved in a relegation battle next season. Fingers crossed we get to 8th - 12th place.
		
Click to expand...

The issue is you still have Mark Hughes as your manager though, so I wouldn't hold my breath. 

Hard to make any predictions this early before any transfers have happened though. Other than City will obviously coast the title again.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The issue is you still have Mark Hughes as your manager though, so I wouldn't hold my breath. 

Hard to make any predictions this early before any transfers have happened though. Other than City will obviously coast the title again.
		
Click to expand...

I think Hughes will have us safe. He certainly improved us, if we can either keep Austin fit or sign a striker then he has a good a squad to manage as he ever has.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The issue is you still have Mark Hughes as your manager though, so I wouldn't hold my breath. 

Hard to make any predictions this early before any transfers have happened though. Other than City will obviously coast the title again.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't keen on him being given the (temporary) job last season but at least he played 2 up front in an attempt to score goals. If he keeps that up I think we'll do alright.


----------



## Kellfire (May 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think Hughes will have us safe. He certainly improved us, if we can either keep Austin fit or sign a striker then he has a good a squad to manage as he ever has.
		
Click to expand...

He did manage Man City...


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			He did manage Man City...
		
Click to expand...

Please dont remind me. &#128534;


----------



## SaintHacker (May 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			if we can either keep Austin fit
		
Click to expand...

More chance of me turning out for a few games. Good player but if he was a racehorse you'd shoot him!


----------



## Orikoru (May 25, 2018)




----------



## pbrown7582 (May 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



View attachment 24993




Click to expand...

looking forward to his continued trophy winning..... or pretty football.......?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2018)

Has anyone seen Marco Silva? He was supposed to be behind a desk at Goodison by now


----------



## Orikoru (May 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has anyone seen Marco Silva? He was supposed to be behind a desk at Goodison by now 

Click to expand...

Too busy getting their legal team in order for when Watford sue them probably.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



View attachment 24993




Click to expand...

Is this the clever man who is plundering his employers bank account to the tune of some Â£8M a year for winning nothing. Fair play. At least Wenger managed a couple of FACups in the latter years


----------



## Fish (May 26, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I am going to boldly predict that Southampton will NOT be involved in a relegation battle next season. Fingers crossed we get to 8th - 12th place.
		
Click to expand...

Relegation fodder, he will turn them into bruisers and hackers, the 3 new clubs coming up will sigh a relief knowing he's staying at Southampton...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Relegation fodder, he will turn them into bruisers and hackers, the 3 new clubs coming up will sigh a relief knowing he's staying at Southampton...

Click to expand...

Chelsea must be due another relegation scrap next year, we might have some good 6 pointers against you


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2018)

Welcome to Fulham&#128513;&#127867;. Hopefully they will keep their young, star players now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 26, 2018)

Congratulations to Fulham, not the worst game Iâ€™ve watched.


----------



## Fish (May 26, 2018)

Oh dear, the noisy neighbours are back.....

Well done &#128079;


----------



## Piece (May 26, 2018)

Massive congrats to Fulham and Big Slav! Best footballing side in the Championship and should easily stay up.


----------



## PieMan (May 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Oh dear, the noisy neighbours are back.....

Well done &#128079;
		
Click to expand...

Noisy? Hardly mate!! More like small and insignificant! That's 6 points in the bag already! And 1 out of 3 already for relegation!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2018)

Mo Salah has been a royal PITA for City this season, that is not how I would like to of seen him finish the season though. &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## User62651 (May 26, 2018)

Very frustrating Salah going off and an instant positive response for Madrid, their midfield bossing the game since, game changer alas.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2018)

Oooopppps &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2018)

Pure comedy gold.


----------



## HowlingGale (May 26, 2018)

Wow...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 26, 2018)

Wow, just Wow.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2018)

Tek a bow son


----------



## HowlingGale (May 26, 2018)

Wow...


----------



## Piece (May 26, 2018)

:clap:


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2018)

Just unbelievable ................. pure genius and slightly better than their first goal.
Fit to win any match.


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2018)

Remind me again, why is he not in their starting eleven?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 26, 2018)

Slime said:



			Remind me again, why is he not in their starting eleven?
		
Click to expand...

Because they have to keep ronaldo happy


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2018)

If only Liverpool had a goalkeeper....


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2018)

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; brilliant. 
Comedy gold. 
San Miguel any one? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2018)

Slime said:



			Pure comedy gold.
		
Click to expand...

More pure comedy gold!
Remind me, how much is he paid?

Having said that, my heart goes out to the lad, I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## Piece (May 26, 2018)

:mmm:


----------



## pauljames87 (May 26, 2018)

Least the Liverpool fans can return to their box for another season


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2018)

I feel dreadfully sorry for Karius, horribly lonely for him out there. 

Liverpool have needed a top keeper for a number of years and that has been horribly exposed tonight. Has to be priority number one this summer if they want to challenge next season.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I feel dreadfully sorry for Karius, horribly lonely for him out there. 

Liverpool have needed a top keeper for a number of years and that has been horribly exposed tonight. Has to be priority number one this summer if they want to challenge next season.
		
Click to expand...

How rubbish is mignolet if he is the first choice


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 26, 2018)

Bit of a chess match in the 1st half, 2nd half burst into life and the best team won, not sure if the match will be remembered for Baleâ€™s first goal or Kariusâ€™s part in 2 of the goals.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2018)

Well that was rather enjoyable &#128513;

Bale was class when he came on.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 26, 2018)

Liverpool well beaten by the better team. Always going to be difficult when your keeper gives the opposition two goals but they never looked like winning after Salah went off. Would it be too harsh to suggest Liverpool are a one man team? Lallana did nothing after coming on and it's easy to see why he wasn't picked for the World Cup squad on that performance.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2018)

Think itâ€™s time for this Madrid team to get a little more respect. I recall Peps Barca being lauded by many as they greatest team of all time for winning 1CL title. 3 in a row is remarkable in the era.


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Liverpool well beaten by the better team. Always going to be difficult when your keeper gives the opposition two goals but they never looked like winning after Salah went off. Would it be too harsh to suggest Liverpool are a one man team? Lallana did nothing after coming on and it's easy to see why he wasn't picked for the World Cup squad on that performance.
		
Click to expand...

You could see the heads of fans and players drop when Salah went off. Not totally a one man team but, apart from the goal and hitting the post, Liverpool didn't show much else.
RM we're simply more fluid, looked more composed on the ball and always seemed to have a spare player available.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2018)

Gutted for Karius , been solid since he came in but you just canâ€™t make those mistakes at that level - his career will be defined by that but he is young and I hope he can get through it , brilliant to get to the final with some amazing performances , i really hope Salah is fit for the World Cup , heartbreaking to see him get hurt like that. Got to move forward from that and use it to move us up a level - Madrid has all the expirence and deserved at the end. Really gutted for the lads who went out there and showed how amazing the support is right till the end and still singing now. Got to go again next season


----------



## Piece (May 26, 2018)

I think Madrid showed how to deal with a high pressing game. Salah going off was a massive blow to Liverpool. Really feel for Karius and brave of him fronting up and apologising to the fans. Iâ€™d rather remember the game for Baleâ€™s wonder goal though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2018)

6 losses in his last 6 finals & counting for Flopp.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2018)

What a goal from Bale, worthy of winning the final. Did Ronaldo play. Liverpools priority is a Keeper or two. Tonight highlighted that even more.
Gareth Bale nigh on said he wants to play football regular. He is deffo on his way if Madrid don't change owt. 
Madrid get Â£100 million for Bale to pay Â£200 million for Neymar. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2018)

And I really do hope that the final is remembered more for that amazing goal from Bale - fit to win any game but to do it on the biggest stage was just unreal. Under valued at Madrid


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 26, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Think itâ€™s time for this Madrid team to get a little more respect. I recall Peps Barca being lauded by many as they greatest team of all time for winning 1CL title. 3 in a row is remarkable in the era.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. :thup:

Having seen them take Barca apart in August live in the Spanish Super Cup it was a big surprise to see how La Liga panned out.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			What a goal from Bale, worthy of winning the final. *Did Ronaldo play.* Liverpools priority is a Keeper or two. Tonight highlighted that even more.
Gareth Bale nigh on said he wants to play football regular. He is deffo on his way if Madrid don't change owt. 
Madrid get Â£100 million for Bale to pay Â£200 million for Neymar. Not a bad deal.
		
Click to expand...

Must have watched a different game, I saw him do quite a bit. Missed one chance (heâ€™s human after all), but did eniugh to keep Liverpoolâ€™s defence on their toes.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 26, 2018)

Really good final, the only disappointment as a game for me was Salahs injury as Liverpool looked good before and it obviously deflated them until half time. Other than that it had everything, disallowed goal, huge mistakes, and the wonder goal. Ref did well too.

Liverpools best opp to win came in the 5 minutes after the equaliser but they just didn't have the quality to create that clear chance. 

As a football fan and someone who played centre mid I'll remember it for the absolute masterclass put on by Modric and Kroos in CM. Best I've seen in such a big game in a long, long time.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Must have watched a different game, I saw him do quite a bit. Missed one chance (heâ€™s human after all), but did eniugh to keep Liverpoolâ€™s defence on their toes.
		
Click to expand...

Missed one chance, that by his standards of a few years ago was a sitter. That was it. His legs have gone, even the guy that invaded the pitch run past him.


----------



## One Planer (May 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I feel dreadfully sorry for Karius, horribly lonely for him out there. 

Liverpool have needed a top keeper for a number of years and that has been horribly exposed tonight. Has to be priority number one this summer if they want to challenge next season.
		
Click to expand...

 Jack Butlands price just went up by a million percent &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## pokerjoke (May 26, 2018)

Thank you for that result.

Felt for Salah I believe Ramos knew what he was doing although an unexpected outcome.

Felt for Karius too not the stage for two massive errors.

Henderson just woeful as an attacking force don't think he played a decent ball forward all game.

Anyway let's see who spends the cash this summer.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Really good final, the only disappointment as a game for me was Salahs injury as Liverpool looked good before and it obviously deflated them until half time. Other than that it had everything, disallowed goal, huge mistakes, and the wonder goal. Ref did well too.

Liverpools best opp to win came in the 5 minutes after the equaliser but they just didn't have the quality to create that clear chance. 

As a football fan and someone who played centre mid I'll remember it for the absolute masterclass put on by Modric and Kroos in CM. Best I've seen in such a big game in a long, long time.
		
Click to expand...

Would deffo agree with you re Kroos and Modric. Just seem to cement that team together.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 26, 2018)

Good job the stewards didn't leave it to Karius to stop that knob who ran on near the end as he would have let him slip through his fingers. Klopp has known for sometime that he has a problem in the keeper department and doing nothing about it has cost him the biggest prize in club football. He may never get another chance


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Think itâ€™s time for this Madrid team to get a little more respect. I recall Peps Barca being lauded by many as they greatest team of all time for winning 1CL title. 3 in a row is remarkable in the era.
		
Click to expand...

Peps Barca won it playing stunning football. It was a total team, wonderful and they were fantastic throughout the competition. Real are currently a cup team, damned effective, winning games where they are being outplayed, but they came third in La Liga and their style of play is not in the same league.

You have to respect their record in this competition, only an idiot would not, but there was a reason that Barca team was loved.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 26, 2018)

Great day. Donâ€™t have to suffer Liverpool fans being loud at work etc for next 10 years and John terry cried 

Great day all round


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Missed one chance, that by his standards of a few years ago was a sitter. That was it. His legs have gone, even the guy that invaded the pitch run past him.
		
Click to expand...

So no player ever misses an easy chance?

He was the top scorer in the tournament (again) and scored 44 goals this season. 

He isnâ€™t as quick as he has obviously aged, but heâ€™s still the best As good a goal scorer as anyone in Europe.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2018)

Ronaldo was always a threat , he was involved in everything but you knew he was there. The two guys in the middle were just class


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Great day. Donâ€™t have to suffer Liverpool fans being loud at work etc for next 10 years and John terry cried 

Great day all round
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that :thup:.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Peps Barca won it playing stunning football. It was a total team, wonderful and they were fantastic throughout the competition. Real are currently a cup team, damned effective, winning games where they are being outplayed, but they came third in La Liga and their style of play is not in the same league.

You have to respect their record in this competition, only an idiot would not, but there was a reason that Barca team was loved.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that Barca played nice stuff. So did Arsenal......

But no team has managed 2 cl back to back other than this team that has 3. I think calling them a cup team is a disservice as it suggests thatâ€™s all they ever compete in.  They won the league last year didnâ€™t they?


----------



## anotherdouble (May 26, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



*So no player ever misses an easy chance?*

He was the top scorer in the tournament (again) and scored 44 goals this season. 

He isnâ€™t as quick as he has obviously aged, but heâ€™s still the best As good a goal scorer as anyone in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Just ask Sterling


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2018)

Some class from some of the Madrid players especially Bale going up to Karius afterwards to comfort him , that says a lot about the man to worry about him after he just won the EC - shame the same canâ€™t be said about Ramos who seemed to enjoy Salah going off injured.


----------



## One Planer (May 26, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Just ask Sterling
		
Click to expand...

&#129315;&#129315; like that.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some class from some of the Madrid players especially Bale going up to Karius afterwards to comfort him , that says a lot about the man to worry about him after he just won the EC - shame the same canâ€™t be said about Ramos who seemed to enjoy Salah going off injured.
		
Click to expand...

They did more than your own players and manager. They just left him there


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2018)

Modric is football velvet, pure class.
Phil, why do you think Ramos enjoyed Salah going off injured?


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			So no player ever misses an easy chance?

He was the top scorer in the tournament (again) and scored 44 goals this season. 

He isnâ€™t as quick as he has obviously aged, but heâ€™s still the best As good a goal scorer as anyone in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Benzema was playing very well, the substitution was an excellent one but thought Benzema was playing better than Ronaldo.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Just ask Sterling
		
Click to expand...

Wait til he has finished polishing his medals first though. &#128521;&#128077;


----------



## anotherdouble (May 26, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Wait til he has finished polishing his medals first though. &#128521;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't mean jack. Even Babayoko got a cup winners medal


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Doesn't mean jack. Even Babayoko got a cup winners medal
		
Click to expand...

Winning the premier league and league cup " doesn't mean Jack". A thoughtful response.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 26, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Winning the premier league and league cup " doesn't mean Jack". A thoughtful response.
		
Click to expand...

Pass. Have not got a clue what you are on about. Winning medals has nothing to do with players missing sitters. Go back to what ever world you live in and I will leave it at that


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2018)

Just seen some of the messages from Liverpool â€œfansâ€ to Karius. 
Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Pass. Have not got a clue what you are on about. Winning medals has nothing to do with players missing sitters. Go back to what ever world you live in and I will leave it at that
		
Click to expand...

Good, coz I made a comment that I thought Ronaldo had a poor game, apparantly I am not alone coz on the BBC sports site he has been voted as the third worst rated player for Madrid. Ironically Benzema was voted the second best after Bale. It wasn't me that brought up Sterling though was it. There is no doubting Ronaldo talent. But in my opinion shared by others, tonight was not his best night. And even though he missed a sitter like sterling has, he also will be cleaning a winners medal tonight.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just seen some of the messages from Liverpool â€œfansâ€ to Karius. 
Absolutely disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

Jamie carriagher probably already on the phone to the boys to have him â€œsortedâ€ out


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just seen some of the messages from Liverpool â€œfansâ€ to Karius. 
Absolutely disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

Kaeius knew he had not had a good day in the office,  thought his humbling apology at the end was just pure class. Gotta feel for him.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 26, 2018)

Slime said:



			Modric is football velvet, pure class.
Phil, why do you think Ramos enjoyed Salah going off injured?
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree Modric was outstanding tonight never even mentioned in the commentary, at least Gerrard acknowledged what a great game he had.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Kaeius knew he had not had a good day in the office,  thought his humbling apology at the end was just pure class. Gotta feel for him.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah,still funny tho &#128514;


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Wait til he has finished polishing his medals first though. ï˜‰ï‘
		
Click to expand...

How does that logic work? You defend Stirlingâ€™s ability by mention trophies won, yet criticise Ronaldo the moment he wins (another) champions league......


----------



## Tashyboy (May 26, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			How does that logic work? You defend Stirlingâ€™s ability by mention trophies won, yet criticise Ronaldo the moment he wins (another) champions league......
		
Click to expand...

Once more, I did not bring up Stirling, as far as I am aware he never played tonight. Did Ronaldo have a good game yes or no. How is that a criticism. I also said Benzema, Kroos and Modric had good games. So help me out here, we are allowed to say someone has played well, but not say someone had a bad game. 

Whilst we are at it, are we allowed to say Karius had a shocker. What's the differance?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 27, 2018)

Sometimes you have days that nothing goes right!
we had one of them tonight.
we have known for a while the squads not good enough and did well to get to the final.
Madrid only came in to it when our main threat had gone , but we havnt got a Bale on the bench.
we gave the ball away to much , you just canâ€™t do that at this level.
But you canâ€™t legislate for individual errors and thatâ€™s what cost us.
Very disappointed.

Thought Ramos knew exactly what he was doing ! Sneaky horrible diver of a man he does it all the time but gets away with it.
The yellow for Mane was a joke and I canâ€™t see how refs fall for this .

Thought they deserved to win but not like that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree that Barca played nice stuff. So did Arsenal......

But no team has managed 2 cl back to back other than this team that has 3. I think calling them a cup team is a disservice as it suggests thatâ€™s all they ever compete in.  They won the league last year didnâ€™t they?
		
Click to expand...

Barca have won 7 of the last 10, bit better than arsenal managed. They have combined beauty and trophies. Madrid did win last year, didn't remember that so hands up there, but before that it was 11/12. The obsession seems to have become CL or simply Barca have been the clearly better team over this period.

Madrid have a very fine team with some brilliant individuals but don't inspire, me anyway, in the same way Barca do. Personal opinion of course. Barca have an all round better team, hence they keep winning the league.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Once more, I did not bring up Stirling, as far as I am aware he never played tonight. Did Ronaldo have a good game yes or no. How is that a criticism. I also said Benzema, Kroos and Modric had good games. So help me out here, we are allowed to say someone has played well, but not say someone had a bad game. 

Whilst we are at it, are we allowed to say Karius had a shocker. What's the differance?
		
Click to expand...

my point was that you mocked Ronaldo, (blatantly coz he was a Utd player), then when someone criticised Sterling you used his trophy haul to suggest his ability wasnâ€™t in doubt. That idea makes a mockery of your comments on Ronaldo, especially as you claimed he was over the hill considering the season heâ€™s just had.


----------



## Jensen (May 27, 2018)

Imurg said:



			If only Liverpool had a goalkeeper....
		
Click to expand...

If only Heineken did goalkeepers.....


----------



## User62651 (May 27, 2018)

Ronaldo's an odd one for me, many times shows good sportmanship and grace, other times he seems pretty arrogant and selfish.

If you watch his reaction when Bale scores, it's a little sad, all the teammates rush over, Ronaldo doesn't, just seems he's jealous if any of his team mates, especially strikers, steal his limelight. Seen it often before, has to be top dog - should be team first always.
Ronaldo was decent yesterday but compared to the attacking player that left Manu U for Madrid back in 2009, it's night and day where he is now, still good but certainly over the hill (in the sense that his hill was like Mt Everest!).

Sergio Ramos is annoying, you'd love to have him in your own team for his leaderhsip and defensive ability, but a modern day hatchet man, hatcheting by stealth and always cheating. Watch him when he loses the challenege with Lovren for Mane's goal, has his hands are up over his face before his feet have even touched the ground after jumping.

I had it in my mind that Liverpool would lose because of the midfield imbalance, thought they might try the long ball over the top that worked v Roma and hopefully run the 'old' Madrid defence but it didn't happen.  Milner and Henderson both got 5's in the player ratings I read, think that was about right. Back 4 for Liverpool were immense, pity about the GK, shame for the guy at 24, will have to be counselled to make sure that this game isn't career defining.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			my point was that you mocked Ronaldo, (blatantly coz he was a Utd player), then when someone criticised Sterling you used his trophy haul to suggest his ability wasnâ€™t in doubt. That idea makes a mockery of your comments on Ronaldo, especially as you claimed he was over the hill considering the season heâ€™s just had.
		
Click to expand...

My mocking Ronaldo was tongue in cheek, like Sterling polishing his medals. Him playing for Utd had nothing to do with me saying he had a bad game ( by his former standards). 
Maxflis post hits the nail on the head. It wasn't just his miss that I was on about, when he was through on goal, the Liverpool kid put an excellent tackle in on him. But a few years ago Ronaldo would of got his shot away.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2018)

Iâ€™m sorry but all this talk about Ronaldo is silly to me, heâ€™s just scored 44 goals in 44 games, saying he wouldâ€™ve scored when through on goal a few years back while praising an excellent tackle is daft, we could also guess a different defender may of mistimed the tackle and given away a pen.

Heâ€™s one of the worlds greatest and last night I would â€œguessâ€ that Klopp had a game plan for him and simply having him on the pitch makes a difference, just like Salah did.

As for Ramos, you know what youâ€™re up against and the injury to Salah was accidental, the Ref didnâ€™t give a foul when it happened and watching it again this morning, at one point while their arms are tangled Salah is actually grabbing Ramosâ€™s arm and pulling him closer, itâ€™s no more than 2 players challenging for the ball.

The game should and hopefully will be remembered for Baleâ€™s first goal.


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Karius knew he had not had a good day in the office,  thought his humbling apology at the end was just pure class. Gotta feel for him.
		
Click to expand...

His team mates didn't display any class, and the Liverpool fans bile, threats and comments all aimed at him are nothing short of a disgrace, it's not exactly his fault he wasn't up to the job in hand, he didn't pick himself, everyone has known Liverpool had a weakness in goal and with no real cover for the position, so if the keeper/s are prone to mistakes and not up to the standard Liverpool and their manager see themselves, who's fault is that.....

#You'llNeverWalkAloneMyArse :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m sorry but all this talk about Ronaldo is silly to me, heâ€™s just scored 44 goals in 44 games, saying he wouldâ€™ve scored when through on goal a few years back while praising an excellent tackle is daft, we could also guess a different defender may of mistimed the tackle and given away a pen.

Heâ€™s one of the worlds greatest and last night I would â€œguessâ€ that Klopp had a game plan for him and simply having him on the pitch makes a difference, just like Salah did.

As for Ramos, you know what youâ€™re up against and the injury to Salah was accidental, the Ref didnâ€™t give a foul when it happened and watching it again this morning, at one point while their arms are tangled Salah is actually grabbing Ramosâ€™s arm and pulling him closer, itâ€™s no more than 2 players challenging for the ball.

The game should and hopefully will be remembered for Baleâ€™s first goal.
		
Click to expand...

Once more paul I have written something that has not been read correctly, who said he would score? Not me. I am not guessing anything re any differant defenders putting in a tackle that never happened. Ronaldo has had a good year, but last night he had a poor game by his high standards. Was his reaction to Bale " taking the limelight" an indication of that. Was his reaction to Bale trying to shoot when on an hat trick an indication to that ( would he of passed if in Bales position ). No.
My view is a view that is shared by others. It doesn't make me right or wrong, what it makes it is a view.ðŸ‘

On on a positive note, there's rumours of Joe Hart going to Utd as a back up keeper ðŸ‘. One of the best keepers in the world.


----------



## One Planer (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Once more paul I have written something that has not been read correctly, who said he would score? Not me. I am not guessing anything re any differant defenders putting in a tackle that never happened. Ronaldo has had a good year, but last night he had a poor game by his high standards. Was his reaction to Bale " taking the limelight" an indication of that. Was his reaction to Bale trying to shoot when on an hat trick an indication to that ( would he of passed if in Bales position ). No.
My view is a view that is shared by others. It doesn't make me right or wrong, what it makes it is a view.&#128077;

On on a positive note, there's rumours of Joe Hart going to Utd as a back up keeper &#128077;. One of the best keepers in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Yet not even in the top 3 best keepers for his own country?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Once more paul I have written something that has not been read correctly, who said he would score? Not me. I am not guessing anything re any differant defenders putting in a tackle that never happened. Ronaldo has had a good year, but last night he had a poor game by his high standards. Was his reaction to Bale " taking the limelight" an indication of that. Was his reaction to Bale trying to shoot when on an hat trick an indication to that ( would he of passed if in Bales position ). No.
My view is a view that is shared by others. It doesn't make me right or wrong, what it makes it is a view.ðŸ‘

On on a positive note, there's rumours of Joe Hart going to Utd as a back up keeper ðŸ‘. One of the best keepers in the world.
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t quote your post as itâ€™s not aimed solely at you, although you did state a few years ago heâ€™d of got his shot away 
I donâ€™t get this bad game by his standards bit though? Why? Because he didnâ€™t score? Because the way he reacted to Baleâ€™s goal?
He did react, he was over to Bale.

The man is a winner on the field, top players tend to be seen as arrogant or insular, he was right to get annoyed at Bale when Bale didnâ€™t square the ball, Bale missed, but yet itâ€™s Ronaldoâ€™s behaviour thatâ€™s highlighted not Baleâ€™s poor decision making.

Maybe, just maybe, Ronaldo was poor in some peoples opinion because Klopp got it right in how they handled him, unfortunately ither things happened no manager could of prepared for.


----------



## Kellfire (May 27, 2018)

I thought it was Liverpool vs Real last night but I might be wrong. Tashyâ€™s (shockingly) making it all about Man City so maybe they played?

Anyhoo. Ronaldo has a very good game. It says a lot about the standard he sets that he seems to be criticised anytime he doesnâ€™t score. 

Wouldnâ€™t be human if you didnâ€™t feel for Karius but the two mistakes for the goals were beyond pathetic. Surely his last game for Liverpool.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			His team mates didn't display any class, and the Liverpool fans bile, threats and comments all aimed at him are nothing short of a disgrace, it's not exactly his fault he wasn't up to the job in hand, he didn't pick himself, everyone has known Liverpool had a weakness in goal and with no real cover for the position, so if the keeper/s are prone to mistakes and not up to the standard Liverpool and their manager see themselves, who's fault is that.....

#You'llNeverWalkAloneMyArse :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

i would have to agree here with this .
we have done very well with the squad we have and Klopp got a decent season out of them .
We canâ€™t just blame the keeper (but it was poor) 
Liverpool put no pressure on the ball and backed off to many times , and just let them have the ball.
It seems they donâ€™t know the rules very well either judging by how they complained about the first goal.

This is exactly what happened in the first semi final when Salaha went off we just sat back with no real threat up front and just gave the ball back to them.

We have no plan B and this needs addressing.

Idiots on social media slagging GK are morons thatâ€™s why I donâ€™t do twitter etc.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			His team mates didn't display any class, and the Liverpool fans bile, threats and comments all aimed at him are nothing short of a disgrace, it's not exactly his fault he wasn't up to the job in hand, he didn't pick himself, everyone has known Liverpool had a weakness in goal and with no real cover for the position, so if the keeper/s are prone to mistakes and not up to the standard Liverpool and their manager see themselves, who's fault is that.....

#You'llNeverWalkAloneMyArse :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Like your tag line very amusing for a Sunday morning.

Got to hand it to keeper for having the balls to go over to the fans and apologise, must have been awfull for him in the dressing room, credit to Bale for trying to console him.

Big blow for Liverpool losing Salah so early as while he was on they looked the better of the two teams, it showed in their performance when he went off they stoped pressing high and looked a poorer team for it.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I didnâ€™t quote your post as itâ€™s not aimed solely at you, although you did state a few years ago heâ€™d of got his shot away 
I donâ€™t get this bad game by his standards bit though? Why? Because he didnâ€™t score? Because the way he reacted to Baleâ€™s goal?
He did react, he was over to Bale.

The man is a winner on the field, top players tend to be seen as arrogant or insular, he was right to get annoyed at Bale when Bale didnâ€™t square the ball, Bale missed, but yet itâ€™s Ronaldoâ€™s behaviour thatâ€™s highlighted not Baleâ€™s poor decision making.

Maybe, just maybe, Ronaldo was poor in some peoples opinion because Klopp got it right in how they handled him, unfortunately ither things happened no manager could of prepared for.
		
Click to expand...

Last season Bale failed to pass to Ronaldo and Ronnie threw his toys out the pram and the supporters ganged up on Bale making it uncomfortable for him.
Its a team game and Bale played his part as he actually won it for Madrid.
Rinaldo IMO was poor by the standards he sets and I'm sure he was not happy with his performance, all through the game I was saying to my son how poor he was playing.
If Madrid get rid of Bale they will be giving a rival a top quality player.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2018)

Not looking good for the World Cup for Salah, dislocated shoulder &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Last season Bale failed to pass to Ronaldo and Ronnie threw his toys out the pram and the supporters ganged up on Bale making it uncomfortable for him.
Its a team game and Bale played his part as he actually won it for Madrid.
Rinaldo IMO was poor by the standards he sets and I'm sure he was not happy with his performance, all through the game I was saying to my son how poor he was playing.
If Madrid get rid of Bale they will be giving a rival a top quality player.
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t think anyone was poor, maybe some didnâ€™t live up to expectations, but like the Bale not passing incident if heâ€™d of scored no one would of cared, I just think fans go looking for something thatâ€™s not there.
Thereâ€™s a video now doing the rounds on twitter apparently showing Ramos elbowing Karius in the face a few minutes before the goal.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I didnâ€™t think anyone was poor, maybe some didnâ€™t live up to expectations, but like the Bale not passing incident if heâ€™d of scored no one would of cared, I just think fans go looking for something thatâ€™s not there.
Thereâ€™s a video now doing the rounds on twitter apparently showing Ramos elbowing Karius in the face a few minutes before the goal.
		
Click to expand...

I said he was poor,below the standards he sets,and he was.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Henderson should be nowhere near the England team. 
Lallana & Firmino were both very poor last night. 
Mane looked the only threat. 

Worst thing about Salah going off is we now have to listen to â€œweâ€™d have won it if Mo hadnâ€™t got injuredâ€ðŸ™„


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Not looking good for the World Cup for Salah, dislocated shoulder &#9785;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Having had 8 dislocations I can tell you now his was minor and if it had come out and stayed out he would have been on gas and air its that painful.
If it had popped out it probably popped back in and will be fine in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I thought it was Liverpool vs Real last night but I might be wrong. Tashyâ€™s (shockingly) making it all about Man City so maybe they played?

Anyhoo. Ronaldo has a very good game. It says a lot about the standard he sets that he seems to be criticised anytime he doesnâ€™t score. 

Wouldnâ€™t be human if you didnâ€™t feel for Karius but the two mistakes for the goals were beyond pathetic. Surely his last game for Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Kelly, I never brought up Sterling, no one brought up City but you, I never brought up Utd. Poor trolling.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 27, 2018)

I am convinced Ramos knew exactly what he was doing.
Both players were pulling and pushing but Ramos put his leg across and almost a judo pull down( I am no judo expert) but when they hit the floor Ramos pulls his arm up to turn Salaha.
He is a cheating so and so and has been for years but gets away with it because he plays for Real.

He clattered the keeper but nothing.

Liverpool have no enforcer like this I canâ€™t remember a slightly risquÃ© tackle from a red the whole game.

With these teams you need to play like them so if 5hey take out Salaha show some fight and give Modric and Kroos something to think about!

Never Thought I would say this but maybe Solanke to rough up the CBs a bit might of been a shout with 20 to go or push VVD up we had nothing to lose.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Liverpool well beaten by the better team. Always going to be difficult when your keeper gives the opposition two goals but they never looked like winning after Salah went off. Would it be too harsh to suggest Liverpool are a one man team?
		
Click to expand...

Nope they are 100% a one man team, you could see the difference as soon as Salah went off but Liverpool fans will never accept this.
The quote from a few weeks ago was a classic...watching that CL semi final, Liverpool have nothing to fear :rofl:
Had a great night watching it in the Toon, highlight was an Everton fan dressed in a Liverpool kit partying at the final whistle :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Is Salah making Flopp look good,like Suarez did with Rogers? 
Iâ€™ve never known a team that finishes 4th& a country mile behind the leaders get so much praise. 
People saying their front 3 were the best ones n Europe. 
Sorry but not even close. 
Flopp needs to win something next year. 
But to do that heâ€™ll have to win a final ðŸ˜


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2018)

Flopp &#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Flopp ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t expect you be on here after posting this on the other thread 



Beezerk said:



			Best thing about this thread, no pub bore Scousers with their drivel 

Click to expand...

Or maybe youâ€™re just a bit obsessed, who exactly is it you support , Iâ€™m guessing it must be a team winning trophies year in year out because surely you wouldnâ€™t support a team thatâ€™s prob not won anything significant for decades


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didnâ€™t expect you be on here after posting this on the other thread 



Or maybe youâ€™re just a bit obsessed, who exactly is it you support , Iâ€™m guessing it must be a team winning trophies year in year out because surely you wouldnâ€™t support a team thatâ€™s prob not won anything significant for decades
		
Click to expand...

With the amount that you regurgitated the same crap about Arsenal all season youâ€™re hardly in a position to criticise Phil. 

Hypocrite Phil strikes again


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didnâ€™t expect you be on here after posting this on the other thread 



Or maybe youâ€™re just a bit obsessed, who exactly is it you support , Iâ€™m guessing it must be a team winning trophies year in year out because surely you wouldnâ€™t support a team thatâ€™s prob not won anything significant for decades
		
Click to expand...

Nerve well and truly struck ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Nerve well and truly struck ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Crack on mate. 
Phil thinks itâ€™s different rules for him.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Nerve well and truly struck ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like a proper bite from a Liverpool fan.

Messaged our work group chat asking if anyone had seen danny (the fan) as I didnâ€™t catch him last night 

He bite so bad.. oh dear lol now got some pictures of bale and the champs league for his draw 

Never admit weakness... got millwall stickers on my draw I know if I remove them worse will replace em


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2018)

Le Tiss getting a little revenge on the pool fans this season......

https://mobile.twitter.com/mattletiss7/status/1000507783593316352


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Le Tiss getting a little revenge on the pool fans this season......

https://mobile.twitter.com/mattletiss7/status/1000507783593316352

Click to expand...

:rofl: - thatâ€™s quite funny for him , I actually think we did look to get him but Rafa didnâ€™t go through with it in the end for some reason .


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl: - thatâ€™s quite funny for him , I actually think we did look to get him but Rafa didnâ€™t go through with it in the end for some reason .
		
Click to expand...

Rafa had already bought you like 90 (slight exageration) left backs! Probably felt he had enough lol


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			Phil, why do you think Ramos enjoyed Salah going off injured?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Fish said:



View attachment 25007

Click to expand...

&#128514; you naughty boy


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2018)

Fish said:



View attachment 25007

Click to expand...

Me finks that's a bit similar to the Ronaldo wink, re Rooney getting sent off?

edit it to say, my last comment has nowt to do with Utd, Ronaldo having played for Utd, City, Sterling or anything else in the whole wide world to do with Utd, Ronaldo, City, Sterling, Pep, oil money etc etc soddin etc.

double edit to say FSF, please read my post three times before trying to troll.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Me finks that's a bit similar to the Ronaldo wink, re Rooney getting sent off?

edit it to say, my last comment has nowt to do with Utd, Ronaldo having played for Utd, City, Sterling or anything else in the whole wide world to do with Utd, Ronaldo, City, Sterling, Pep, oil money etc etc soddin etc.

double edit to say FSF, please read my post three times before trying to troll.
		
Click to expand...

Give me 10mins & Iâ€™ll find a way to be offended by that Tashy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Me finks that's a bit similar to the Ronaldo wink, re Rooney getting sent off?

edit it to say, my last comment has nowt to do with Utd, Ronaldo having played for Utd, City, Sterling or anything else in the whole wide world to do with Utd, Ronaldo, City, Sterling, Pep, oil money etc etc soddin etc.

double edit to say FSF, please read my post three times before trying to troll.
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking you should put these last two paragraphs into your signature to save having to type it out every post &#128513;.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/new...-investigating-death-threats-against-14713143

Scum


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/new...-investigating-death-threats-against-14713143

Scum
		
Click to expand...

Its life I'm afraid but every team has them.

Beckham got over it,I'm sure Karius will too.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Give me 10mins & Iâ€™ll find a way to be offended by that Tashy.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers PS/LT even I am offended by my post. ðŸ¤“


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2018)

Just watching the BBC news and they are talking to the Liverpool fans post game. One of the Liverpool fans has said that Karius should never wear the Liverpool shirt again because of his mistakes from last night. But why? I get that he made massive mistakes, but so did Stevie G. Yup Stevie is a Liverpool legend, but both made high profile mistakes. I know Liverpool have had problems over the year with keepers, but is blaming Karius an easy option and should he play again for the Reds.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just watching the BBC news and they are talking to the Liverpool fans post game. One of the Liverpool fans has said that Karius should never wear the Liverpool shirt again because of his mistakes from last night. But why? I get that he made massive mistakes, but so did Stevie G. Yup Stevie is a Liverpool legend, but both made high profile mistakes. I know Liverpool have had problems over the year with keepers, but is blaming Karius an easy option and should he play again for the Reds.
		
Click to expand...

Difference is that Gerrard was a world class player that slipped. 
Karius is a poor goal that should have been replaced,Flopp should have sorted that out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just watching the BBC news and they are talking to the Liverpool fans post game. One of the Liverpool fans has said that Karius should never wear the Liverpool shirt again because of his mistakes from last night. But why? I get that he made massive mistakes, but so did Stevie G. Yup Stevie is a Liverpool legend, but both made high profile mistakes. I know Liverpool have had problems over the year with keepers, but is blaming Karius an easy option and should he play again for the Reds.
		
Click to expand...

Karius Iâ€™m sure wonâ€™t play again for Liverpool - unfortunately he made two massive errors that cost the team in their biggest game for a long time , itâ€™s a mistake that will haunt a player and whilst I feel for the lad if the team needs to move forward it needs a stronger person between the sticks.

He has played well since he came in but was found to be below what was required when the high stakes happened. He wonâ€™t be the first player to have consequences from such a high profile basic error - Gerrard never commmitted an error that cost a team that much - even the slip was purely accidental. I have no doubt if it happened to a City keeper he would be gone , expect the same with all teams. 

Overall Madrid had enough to win it and on the balance of play they deserved but Karius gave them the help they needed as well as Ramos shocking tackle on Salah but whilst no one can predict what could have happened it was a very close game until Karius first howler. So yes he has to take a lot of the blame and in fairness to him he has stood up and taken the blame with his messages to the fans and he gets a lot of credit for standing up to it - maybe that will help him rebuild his career 

As for the twitter stuff from certain people - itâ€™s a minority of complete single cell idiots and shouldnâ€™t be used to judge a whole fan base.


----------



## User62651 (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just watching the BBC news and they are talking to the Liverpool fans post game. One of the Liverpool fans has said that Karius should never wear the Liverpool shirt again because of his mistakes from last night. But why? I get that he made massive mistakes, but so did Stevie G. Yup Stevie is a Liverpool legend, but both made high profile mistakes. I know Liverpool have had problems over the year with keepers, *but is blaming Karius an easy option and should he play again for the Reds.*

Click to expand...

As last line of defence there's a unique pressure on a goalie. Seems pressure got to Karius yesterday. Personally I hope Klopp gives him a run from start of next season, see how he goes. There's little glory being a keeper but it's arguably the most important position in the whole team and at 24 he can use that bad experience to hopefully become a great. Every keeper has the odd nightmare, alas he had 2 in one game, doesn't make him a terrible keeper overnight. Klopp's judgement backed up by Liverpools gk coaches is better than most I'd expect.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2018)

So what do you think, the young Stoke keeper to Liverpool?


----------



## Jensen (May 27, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			So what do you think, the young Stoke keeper to Liverpool?
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right, and his value has just soared


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2018)

Jensen said:



			I think you're right, and his value has just soared
		
Click to expand...

Just a bit, and if he starts in the WC and plays well, even more.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Karius Iâ€™m sure wonâ€™t play again for Liverpool - unfortunately he made two massive errors that cost the team in their biggest game for a long time , itâ€™s a mistake that will haunt a player and whilst I feel for the lad if the team needs to move forward it needs a stronger person between the sticks.

He has played well since he came in but was found to be below what was required when the high stakes happened. He wonâ€™t be the first player to have consequences from such a high profile basic error - Gerrard never commmitted an error that cost a team that much - even the slip was purely accidental. I have no doubt if it happened to a City keeper he would be gone , expect the same with all teams. 

Overall Madrid had enough to win it and on the balance of play they deserved but Karius gave them the help they needed as well as Ramos shocking tackle on Salah but whilst no one can predict what could have happened it was a very close game until Karius first howler. So yes he has to take a lot of the blame and in fairness to him he has stood up and taken the blame with his messages to the fans and he gets a lot of credit for standing up to it - maybe that will help him rebuild his career 

As for the twitter stuff from certain people - itâ€™s a minority of complete single cell idiots and shouldnâ€™t be used to judge a whole fan base.
		
Click to expand...

What did me about the comment from the kid was that he was about 20 yr old and it was probably his first ever big game. Can understand his frustration, but when you have followed your colours for years, you get to watch the good and bad. Watching Karius did remind me of Joe Hart at times for City and England.

just seen a clip on BBC news re the Salah "accident", it showed that Ramos legs did get entangled with Salahs, but he deffo knew what he was doin when bringing down Salah. Seems Ramos is not to popular in Egypt/ Africa and could well be getting a bit more flak than what Karius will get over the next few months.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

Nope - I donâ€™t expect them to go for Butland , I think he will look abroad - either the AC Milan or Roma keeper - would really like them to break the bank for Oblak


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			What did me about the comment from the kid was that is was about 20 yr old and it was probably his first ever big game. Can understand his frustration, but when you have followed your colours for years, you get to watch the good and bad. Watching Karius did remind me of Joe Hart at times for City and England.

just seen a clip on BBC news re the Salah "accident", it showed that Ramos legs did get entangled with Salahs, but he deffo knew what he was doin when bringing down Salah. Seems Ramos is not to popular in Egypt/ Africa and could well be getting a bit more flak than what Karius will get over the next few months.
		
Click to expand...

The first thing Pep did was get rid of Hart because he knew he wasnâ€™t good enough and he has subsequently gone on to show he was right

Karius was found to be short of quality at the biggest stage possible - a team canâ€™t win with a keeper who can commit basic errors like that


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			What did me about the comment from the kid was that he was about 20 yr old and it was probably his first ever big game. Can understand his frustration, but when you have followed your colours for years, you get to watch the good and bad. Watching Karius did remind me of Joe Hart at times for City and England.

just seen a clip on BBC news re the Salah "accident", it showed that Ramos legs did get entangled with Salahs, but he deffo knew what he was doin when bringing down Salah. Seems Ramos is not to popular in Egypt/ Africa and could well be getting a bit more flak than what Karius will get over the next few months.
		
Click to expand...

Behave yourself, they tangled going for the ball and it was a complete accident Salah dislocating his shoulder.

Which picture do you prefer?


----------



## anotherdouble (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The first thing Pep did was get rid of Hart because he knew he wasnâ€™t good enough and he has subsequently gone on to show he was right

Karius was found to be short of quality at the biggest stage possible - a team canâ€™t win with a keeper who can commit basic errors like that
		
Click to expand...

So you saying Klopp thought Klarius WAS Good enough. Therefore if that the case is Klopp good enough for not spotting he has a problem. Am only saying this because you posted earlier that the 1st thing Pep did was get rid of Hart because he not good enough and therefore Klopp doing nothing meant that Klarius was good enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			So you saying Klopp thought Klarius WAS Good enough. Therefore if that the case is Klopp good enough for not spotting he has a problem. Am only saying this because you posted earlier that the 1st thing Pep did was get rid of Hart because he not good enough and therefore Klopp doing nothing meant that Klarius was good enough.
		
Click to expand...

Klopp thought he was better than Mignolet and was good enough to go through the season with priorities elsewhere - Karius has looked very good throughout the later part of the season but you canâ€™t judge how someone will react in the biggest pressure situation of the season until it happens. There are plenty keepers who havenâ€™t faced that situation where you would expect they would be good enough but could also produce a howler.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2018)

Joe harts available 

Match made in heaven


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Joe harts available 

Match made in heaven
		
Click to expand...

Nah he is better for the relegation lower level cannon fodder - should stay at West Ham :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Behave yourself, they tangled going for the ball and it was a complete accident Salah dislocating his shoulder.

Which picture do you prefer?

View attachment 25009


View attachment 25010

Click to expand...

Oh am convinced they tangled, from the differant angles I saw last night, that's what I would of gone along with. The view it showed from the BBC news today showed a clip I had not seen before, and they deffo tangled legs, but it looked like Ramos was making the most of the moment.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Klopp thought he was better than Mignolet and was good enough to go through the season with priorities elsewhere - Karius has looked very good throughout the later part of the season but you canâ€™t judge how someone will react in the biggest pressure situation of the season until it happens. There are plenty keepers who havenâ€™t faced that situation where you would expect they would be good enough but could also produce a howler.
		
Click to expand...

It's not like Klarius is an unused keeper. He has played many times before and made many mistakes. It has been known for ages that Liverpool have 2 dodgy keepers. It's irrelevant that Klarius has played well previously. It's been known by any fan that he can't be trusted but the powers that be thought there is not a problem. Hence my question, is Klopp everything you think he is by not doing anything about it, unlike Pep who did something straight away


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			It's not like Klarius is an unused keeper. He has played many times before and made many mistakes. It has been known for ages that Liverpool have 2 dodgy keepers. It's irrelevant that Klarius has played well previously. It's been known by any fan that he can't be trusted but the powers that be thought there is not a problem. Hence my question, is Klopp everything you think he is by not doing anything about it, unlike Pep who did something straight away
		
Click to expand...

I have no issues with Klopp and the players he brought in and didnâ€™t bring in - Klopp is not at fault for what happened last night .  Karius has played well for a good period now and just like other keepers who have had mistakes early in their career it looked like he was over them and being very solid between the sticks , even early stages last night he made some great early saves. He messed up - itâ€™s as simple as that - no manager in the world could plan for that to happen but he will now act on it.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no issues with Klopp and the players he brought in and didnâ€™t bring in - Klopp is not at fault for what happened last night .  Karius has played well for a good period now and just like other keepers who have had mistakes early in their career it looked like he was over them and being very solid between the sticks , even early stages last night he made some great early saves. He messed up - itâ€™s as simple as that - no manager in the world could plan for that to happen but he will now act on it.
		
Click to expand...

Karius has had plenty of iffy moments all season. He was simply the lesser of two evils and so was picked. A clanger at some point was almost inevitable imo, although the timing and nature obviously unpredictable. 

Imo Klopp isnâ€™t to blame so much as the board. Youâ€™ve spent your Coutinho money on vvd and Keita. Oblak or dunnaroma? Will cost more than youâ€™ll pay imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Karius has had plenty of iffy moments all season. He was simply the lesser of two evils and so was picked. A clanger at some point was almost inevitable imo, although the timing and nature obviously unpredictable. 

Imo Klopp isnâ€™t to blame so much as the board. Youâ€™ve spent your Coutinho money on vvd and Keita. Oblak or dunnaroma? Will cost more than youâ€™ll pay imo.
		
Click to expand...

We havenâ€™t spent the Coutinho Money , manager and club said that many times - itâ€™s still there to spend but I donâ€™t expect either Madrid or Milan would be up for selling their main keeper midway through the season. I have no doubt Klopp will look to bring someone in during the summer.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nah he is better for the relegation lower level cannon fodder - should stay at West Ham :thup:
		
Click to expand...

When salah recovers from his arm injury caused by carrying Liverpool all season then he will leave and you might need your relegation battle keeper


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			When salah recovers from his arm injury caused by carrying Liverpool all season then he will leave and you might need your relegation battle keeper
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to make a bet that Salah wonâ€™t leave when his arm injury recovers - fancy putting your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We havenâ€™t spent the Coutinho Money , manager and club said that many times - itâ€™s still there to spend but I donâ€™t expect either Madrid or Milan would be up for selling their main keeper midway through the season. I have no doubt Klopp will look to bring someone in during the summer.
		
Click to expand...

Time will tell, if you have a net spend of Â£100m plus this window Iâ€™d be amazed and impressed in equal measure. 

I think youâ€™ve spent on average Â£20 pm a year since the owners took over in 2010, imo thatâ€™s not something that would give me confidence the board is going to dig deep. 

You either chuck a bundle at it and show intent. Or you do an Arsenal and reap the financial benifits of regular CL for as little outlay as possible.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We havenâ€™t spent the Coutinho Money , manager and club said that many times - itâ€™s still there to spend but I donâ€™t expect either Madrid or Milan would be up for selling their main keeper midway through the season. I have no doubt Klopp will look to bring someone in during the summer.
		
Click to expand...

A top class keeper at the end of last seasons when everybody knew you ad a problem woul of cost X amount of pounds. The same keeper after last night will cost Xxx pounds. Not a shrewd move by the board or manager or whoever is in charge or your purchases


----------



## anotherdouble (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you want to make a bet that Salah wonâ€™t leave when his arm injury recovers - fancy putting your money where your mouth is.
		
Click to expand...

Why should he. You have benn offered on many occasions and always dodged the question


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Why should he. You have benn offered on many occasions and always dodged the question
		
Click to expand...

Which question exactly have I dodged ? I donâ€™t believe Salah is going anywhere in the near future - i fully believe Salah will still be a Liverpool player next season. Is there any other question ?!


----------



## anotherdouble (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which question exactly have I dodged ? I donâ€™t believe Salah is going anywhere in the near future - i fully believe Salah will still be a Liverpool player next season. Is there any other question ?!
		
Click to expand...

You have dogged many people offering you to put money down but you have always swerved


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Why should he. You have benn offered on many occasions and always dodged the question
		
Click to expand...

Picking a bet that would be harder for me to win right now because if he is out for say 3 months he wonâ€™t pass a medicial .. and the window shuts in 75 days... 

The one man team can carry on and normal whilst claiming the spuds are a one man team. 

Surprised the Liverpool fans didnâ€™t try a witty meme with Kane claiming the goals last night.. oh wait they lost so the world is over and we all must walk on eggshells.

Worst fans in the league by a country mile


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We havenâ€™t spent the Coutinho Money , manager and club said that many times - itâ€™s still there to spend but I donâ€™t expect either Madrid or Milan would be up for selling their main keeper midway through the season. I have no doubt Klopp will look to bring someone in during the summer.
		
Click to expand...

If you havenâ€™t spent the money and it was available, then Klopp is responsible as he took a risk in keeping 2 keepers that werenâ€™t the future and werenâ€™t good enough for far too long. That risk has backfired on Klopp imo, both keepers had faults, just as your defence did, and still has to some degree, but he has started to address that with VVD. But he (Klopp) has constantly adopted the plan A attitude of, â€˜weâ€™ll score more goals than youâ€™, with a lively front 3 and high intensity. There is never a visual plan B seen when things are not going your way, and again that was very noticeable against Madrid, but, the 2 errors from a keeper who displayed flaws before and was put in a position even when known to be a risk, is now the subject of a witch hunt, which is totally wrong imo.


----------



## Kellfire (May 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just watching the BBC news and they are talking to the Liverpool fans post game. One of the Liverpool fans has said that Karius should never wear the Liverpool shirt again because of his mistakes from last night. But why? I get that he made massive mistakes, but so did Stevie G. Yup Stevie is a Liverpool legend, but both made high profile mistakes. I know Liverpool have had problems over the year with keepers, but is blaming Karius an easy option and should he play again for the Reds.
		
Click to expand...

 You say this. You call Joe Hart one of the best in the world. 

And YOU call ME a troll. Hahah. Oh man.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2018)

The goalkeeper has been a problem for Liverpool for a number of seasons and is one that should have been addressed a long time ago. In my opinion, neither Mignolet or Karius are at that very top level you need to be a PL or CL contending side. It's a shame for Karius and I hope it doesn't define his career or wreck it. A very honest statement issued by him to the fans today apologising but I found it strange why no Liverpool player went to console him or encourage him after the first mistake and disowned him after the fumble and it took ages for a team mate to go over after the final whistle when Real players all went to the stricken player


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			If you havenâ€™t spent the money and it was available, then Klopp is responsible as he took a risk in keeping 2 keepers that werenâ€™t the future and werenâ€™t good enough fobtoo long. That risk has backfired on Klopp imo, both keepers had faults, just as your defence did, and still has to some degree, but he has started to address that with VVD. But he (Klopp) has constantly adopted the plan A attitude of, â€˜weâ€™ll score more goals than youâ€™, with a lively front 3 and high intensity. There is never a visual plan B seen when things are not going your way, and again that was very noticeable against Madrid, but, the 2 errors from a keeper who displayed flaws before and was put in a position even when known to be a risk, is now the subject of a witch hunt, which is totally wrong imo.
		
Click to expand...

Classy death threats for the poor keeper


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			If you havenâ€™t spent the money and it was available, then Klopp is responsible as he took a risk in keeping 2 keepers that werenâ€™t the future and werenâ€™t good enough fobtoo long. That risk has backfired on Klopp imo, both keepers had faults, just as your defence did, and still has to some degree, but he has started to address that with VVD. But he (Klopp) has constantly adopted the plan A attitude of, â€˜weâ€™ll score more goals than youâ€™, with a lively front 3 and high intensity. There is never a visual plan B seen when things are not going your way, and again that was very noticeable against Madrid, but, the 2 errors from a keeper who displayed flaws before and was put in a position even when known to be a risk, is now the subject of a witch hunt, which is totally wrong imo.
		
Click to expand...

The money came in late in the transfer window in January- itâ€™s not been sat there for 12 months ready to spend - the transfer window has been shut. 

A keeper had a mare - not the first time itâ€™s happened to a keeper and it wonâ€™t be the last time , a manager canâ€™t plan for mistakes like that , beyond that and the wonder goal from Bale it was a very tight affair with chances very minimal at both end with both keepers making some very good saves. 

He isnâ€™t the subject of a witch hunt - a minority of idiots are acting like single cells idiots on social media , there have been thousands of messages of support for him from many fans and there is no doubt those messages of support will outweigh any spanner on social media posting bile - social media does that and every club have their idiots that spout it when things donâ€™t go their way. I would expect most sensible people would understand itâ€™s the idiotic minority.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The money came in late in the transfer window in January- itâ€™s not been sat there for 12 months ready to spend - the transfer window has been shut.
		
Click to expand...

Did the club know deep down that Coutinho would be leaving, maybe an agreement was in place with the player, and so the outlay on VVD and Keita was made knowing that money was coming in from the Coutinho sale?


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2018)

But you want him gone also donâ€™t you, never to pull on a red shirt again. 

Wouldnâ€™t the classy thing to do be bring in a top/experienced keeper and have him as the understudy, after all heâ€™s young enough and can be coached and developed, isnâ€™t that the Liverpool way? rather than, itâ€™s defective throw it out!!


----------



## Old Skier (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would expect most sensible people would understand itâ€™s the idiotic minority.
		
Click to expand...

I'd just like to point out this is a football thread.


----------



## Old Skier (May 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			But you want him gone also donâ€™t you, never to pull on a red shirt again. 

Wouldnâ€™t the classy thing to do be bring in a top/experienced keeper and have him as the understudy, after all heâ€™s young enough and can be coached and developed, isnâ€™t that the Liverpool way? rather than, itâ€™s defective throw it out!!
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't just want him gone, his inside knowledge on the workings of Liverpool FC seems to suggest he "will never pull on a red shirt again".


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			But you want him gone also donâ€™t you, never to pull on a red shirt again. 

Wouldnâ€™t the classy thing to do be bring in a top/experienced keeper and have him as the understudy, after all heâ€™s young enough and can be coached and developed, isnâ€™t that the Liverpool way? rather than, itâ€™s defective throw it out!!
		
Click to expand...

This is very sensible route to go .
But should have happened last year imo.
To be honest he has only had Minolet to learn from.
This may make him a better keeper or break him , who knows 

Itâ€™s no secret that I donâ€™t rate Klopp 
He canâ€™t stop individual errors but he picks the team and squad.
The buck stops with him.
Just look at our bench.

What I canâ€™t get was the lack of fight from the senior players , they looked shell shocked when Salaha went off.
I canâ€™t belive this scenario wasnâ€™t planned for as Salaha was an obvious target , but we have no choices on the bench that can change a game.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2018)

1981:
1. Prince from England married 
2. Liverpool wins the Champions League 
3. The pope dies 

2005:
1. Prince from England married 
2. Liverpool wins the Champions League 
3. The pope dies

2018:
1. Prince from England gets married
2. Liverpool's keeper saves the Pope


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 27, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			1981:
1. Prince from England married 
2. Liverpool wins the Champions League 
3. The pope dies 

2005:
1. Prince from England married 
2. Liverpool wins the Champions League 
3. The pope dies

2018:
1. Prince from England gets married
2. Liverpool's keeper saves the Pope
		
Click to expand...

Quality !
Karius must be a Catholic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The first thing Pep did was get rid of Hart because he knew he wasnâ€™t good enough and he has subsequently gone on to show he was right

Karius was found to be short of quality at the biggest stage possible - a team canâ€™t win with a keeper who can commit basic errors like that
		
Click to expand...

How long as Flopp been at Liverpool? 
Penny finally dropped?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you want to make a bet that Salah wonâ€™t leave when his arm injury recovers - fancy putting your money where your mouth is.
		
Click to expand...

Careful Phil,you donâ€™t want egg on your face AGAIN. 
Suarez
Coutinho ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Old Skier (May 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			How long as Flopp been at Liverpool?
		
Click to expand...

Could have been worse though, Liverpool could have had the guy who's gone down hill rapidly and ended up like Chelsea.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Could have been worse though, Liverpool could have had the guy who's gone down hill rapidly and ended up like Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

Makes no sense


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.go...petition-demanding/113pjquto0x6o1bpm9esdnv1l6

Love how they take defeat with grace

Just as gracious when they win.. oh wait..


----------



## anotherdouble (May 27, 2018)

My mate fam Stu said in August last year that Klopp was the only person he was aware of that didn't think they needed a keeper. 9 months later Fam is proved right and it cost them.


----------



## Old Skier (May 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Makes no sense
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea failed spectacularly this year and only the FA Cup made it a half decent year yet you worry about another teams manager.

If it's a pop at LP and his footballing knowledge that's fine but Klopp's achievement this season surprised quite a few.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 27, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Chelsea failed spectacularly this year and only the FA Cup made it a half decent year yet you worry about another teams manager.

If it's a pop at LP and his footballing knowledge that's fine but Klopp's achievement this season surprised quite a few.
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea fail quite often BUT the manager gets rid of and they then win something. Whilst this may not be the best SOP it produces results and ultimately winners.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Chelsea failed spectacularly this year and only the FA Cup made it a half decent year yet you worry about another teams manager.

If it's a pop at LP and his footballing knowledge that's fine but Klopp's achievement this season surprised quite a few.
		
Click to expand...

Chelseaâ€™s season was terrible. 
To be so far off the top is shocking. 

I donâ€™t worry about another teams manager,I just canâ€™t see why a manager that finishes 4th & with no silverware gets hyped up so much. 
Just like Liverpoolphil questioned why Spurs did.


----------



## Old Skier (May 27, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Chelsea fail quite often BUT the manager gets rid of and they then win something. Whilst this may not be the best SOP it produces results and ultimately winners.
		
Click to expand...

If you look at their domestic and European achievements they still have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 27, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.go...petition-demanding/113pjquto0x6o1bpm9esdnv1l6

Love how they take defeat with grace

Just as gracious when they win.. oh wait..
		
Click to expand...

I particularly like this quote from the article......

[FONT=&quot]"Sergio Ramos intentionally kept Mohamed Salah's arm under his armpit, causing dislocation of his shoulder. Not only missing the rest of the game, but also missing the FIFA World Cup 2018," the petition's author 'Mohamed Salah Abdel-Hakeem' argues.

[/FONT]Which appears to miss one key point. The arm that Ramos "intentionally kept" under his arm pit "causing dislocation of his shoulder" was Salah's right arm. The shoulder that was dislocated was Salah's left shoulder.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I particularly like this quote from the article......

[FONT=&quot]"Sergio Ramos intentionally kept Mohamed Salah's arm under his armpit, causing dislocation of his shoulder. Not only missing the rest of the game, but also missing the FIFA World Cup 2018," the petition's author 'Mohamed Salah Abdel-Hakeem' argues.

[/FONT]Which appears to miss one key point. The arm that Ramos "intentionally kept" under his arm pit "causing dislocation of his shoulder" was Salah's right arm. The shoulder that was dislocated was Salah's left shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t let a thing like facts or common sense get in the way of a good argument tho lol

Idiots


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I particularly like this quote from the article......

[FONT=&quot]"Sergio Ramos intentionally kept Mohamed Salah's arm under his armpit, causing dislocation of his shoulder. Not only missing the rest of the game, but also missing the FIFA World Cup 2018," the petition's author 'Mohamed Salah Abdel-Hakeem' argues.

[/FONT]Which appears to miss one key point. The arm that Ramos "intentionally kept" under his arm pit "causing dislocation of his shoulder" was Salah's right arm. The shoulder that was dislocated was Salah's left shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

Ffs does the poor us card have any expiry date?


----------



## Old Skier (May 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I donâ€™t worry about another teams manager,I just canâ€™t see why a manager that finishes 4th & with no silverware gets hyped up so much.
		
Click to expand...


Could be because 9 times out of 10 they entertain even when the result goes against them and the neutral love to watch them.

Some football followers can be blind to their teams failings.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ffs does the poor us card have any expiry date?
		
Click to expand...

Jose picked the wrong club.. perfect for Liverpool.. always someone elseâ€™s fault


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 27, 2018)

Fish said:



View attachment 25007

Click to expand...

Ramos may or may not have been pleased to see Salah going off but it seems as though a few people have been taken in by a photo-shopped image.......


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 27, 2018)

Also a very telling response from Luke Donald on Twitter that hits the nail on the head regarding the lack of support from the Liverpool players.....

Loris Karius - "[FONT=&quot]Havenâ€™t really slept until now... the scenes are still running through my head again and again... I'm infinitely sorry to my teammates, for you fans, and for all the staff. I know that I messed it up with the two mistakes and let you all down..."

Luke Donald - "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I watched the game last night, I felt your pain. You messed up, but thatâ€™s ok - we all make mistakes. What struck me more was the lack of support you got from your teammates straight after the whistle had blown. You might have failed them...but they certainly failed you too".

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I think Donald has a very good point.

[/FONT]


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Also a very telling response from Luke Donald on Twitter that hits the nail on the head regarding the lack of support from the Liverpool players.....

Loris Karius - "[FONT=&quot]Havenâ€™t really slept until now... the scenes are still running through my head again and again... I'm infinitely sorry to my teammates, for you fans, and for all the staff. I know that I messed it up with the two mistakes and let you all down..."

Luke Donald - "[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I watched the game last night, I felt your pain. You messed up, but thatâ€™s ok - we all make mistakes. What struck me more was the lack of support you got from your teammates straight after the whistle had blown. You might have failed them...but they certainly failed you too".

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I think Donald has a very good point.

[/FONT]

Click to expand...

YNWA


----------



## pauljames87 (May 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			YNWA
		
Click to expand...

Got one at work who canâ€™t take a joke

Dishes it out all time but when it comes to Liverpool bamn

Apparently never talking to me again for putting a picture of Ramos on his draw 

Fine to have a picture of millwall on mine lol


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Ramos may or may not have been pleased to see Salah going off but it seems as though a few people have been taken in by a photo-shopped image.......

View attachment 25011
View attachment 25012

Click to expand...

Yeah but it suits the remit, that itâ€™s everyone elseâ€™s fault they lost, Ramos for allegedly deliberately knobbling Salah, plus the Mane incident that has been carefully edited removing the initial contact, ok I accept he (Ramos) still made a meal of it, but the clip doing the rounds has been trimmed, and the keeper making 2 blunders, of course everyone else played well and without critique, when in fact the teams heads went down as soon as Salah went off but up until then I think possession at that time was 65/35 to Madrid and Liverpool were feeding off scraps, but as mentioned before this final and seen again in it, no plan B is seen and that lies solely at the feet of Klopp, irrelevant of individual errors on the park.  

I genuinely donâ€™t think heâ€™s all that that everyone gets so worked up about, Rodgers got the same plaudits at the start then the inabilities came to the fore, I think Klopp is of the same mold, but weâ€™ll all have to wait for a while, maybe only next season when they slip out of the top 4 and struggle to make CL.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Yeah but it suits the remit, that itâ€™s everyone elseâ€™s fault they lost, Ramos for allegedly deliberately knobbling Salah, plus the Mane incident that has been carefully edited removing the initial contact, ok I accept he (Ramos) still made a meal of it, but the clip doing the rounds has been trimmed, and the keeper making 2 blunders, of course everyone else played well and without critique, when in fact the teams heads went down as soon as Salah went off but up until then I think possession at that time was 65/35 to Madrid and Liverpool were feeding off scraps, but as mentioned before this final and seen again in it, no plan B is seen and that lies solely at the feet of Klopp, irrelevant of individual errors on the park.  

I genuinely donâ€™t think heâ€™s all that that everyone gets so worked up about, Rodgers got the same plaudits at the start then the inabilities came to the fore, I think Klopp is of the same mold, but weâ€™ll all have to wait for a while, maybe only next season when they slip out of the top 4 and struggle to make CL.
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day mate, regardless of who is in charge, you can't make a silk purse from a sows rear ðŸ–


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			At the end of the day mate, regardless of who is in charge, you can't make a silk purse from a sows rear ðŸ–
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but I think many of them underperformed right across the park. Mane had a couple of decent spells and I think young Robertson was there best player on the night, which kind of speaks volumes, as he stood up in the biggest game of his career. 

There were free headers, clear shots on goal and all from poor defending and general poor play, much poorer than Iâ€™ve seen most of them perform before. So why arenâ€™t all those outfield players getting as much stick, after all, if theyâ€™d done better they may or should have protected their keeper more, but because of 2 errors, itâ€™s like it was only his fault, when in reality, all the team need to take a good look at themselves as the whole performance was under par imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Yeah but it suits the remit, that itâ€™s everyone elseâ€™s fault they lost, Ramos for allegedly deliberately knobbling Salah, plus the Mane incident that has been carefully edited removing the initial contact, ok I accept he (Ramos) still made a meal of it, but the clip doing the rounds has been trimmed, and the keeper making 2 blunders, of course everyone else played well and without critique, when in fact the teams heads went down as soon as Salah went off but up until then I think possession at that time was 65/35 to Madrid and Liverpool were feeding off scraps, but as mentioned before this final and seen again in it, no plan B is seen and that lies solely at the feet of Klopp, irrelevant of individual errors on the park.  

I genuinely donâ€™t think heâ€™s all that that everyone gets so worked up about, Rodgers got the same plaudits at the start then the inabilities came to the fore, I think Klopp is of the same mold, but weâ€™ll all have to wait for a while, maybe only next season when they slip out of the top 4 and struggle to make CL.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t you also suggest we wouldnâ€™t make top 4 last season and also the season before - why would we slip out this year when we are already strengthening the team and the teams below us both have issues - including your own team which has a number of issues to solve right now. 

Rodgers had one good season despite spending a lot of money - Klopp has had two and half seasons and has improved as each season goes by , its night and day the comparisons between the two. 

We reached the biggest cup final in club football and faced one of the best teams in history and on the day we just didnâ€™t get the job done for various reasons but it was a close match for long periods of the match with both teams having decent chances 

Losing one of the best players in the world is going to have an affect on the team - thatâ€™s natural and itâ€™s a shame for both the team and the player because the outcome could have been a lot different if he stayed on the pitch - but he didnâ€™t and we didnâ€™t win , the manager now moves onto the next season , improves the team further and will go again. I would rather be in this position than the position of most of the teams in the Prem 

As for the nonsense about the players not going to Karius - maybe itâ€™s because they were also all on the floor and distraught about losing , maybe they know Karius more than anyone and understood that he needed a little time just like all the players did after the whistle went but itâ€™s quite clear with the things been said he has plenty of support on the night and since 

With the reaction from some you would think that we have just be relegated and a mass exodus has started - Klopp has started to create an impressive team with superb attacking talent and with the addition of VVD an improved backline - with further purchase in the summer then things are only going to improve even more and can see no reason why we wonâ€™t be challenging for the trophy again and getting closer to City.

As for West Ham fan slagging our fan base off and calling them the worst in the league - has he got memory loss of the issues at his stadium and his own fans going onto the pitch to fight with their own players and not forgetting the videos of the big fights with the spurs fans - he needs to take a good look at his own fan base first.


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didnâ€™t you also suggest we wouldnâ€™t make top 4 last season and also the season before - why would we slip out this year when we are already strengthening the team and the teams below us both have issues - including your own team which has a number of issues to solve right now.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did, because the last time you broke into 80 points which you need to compete was in 13/14, other than you've amassed 76 points (last season) at best, so where points are concerned, which is a reflection of how you've played consistently over the season and been rewarded, you haven't done as well as last season by 1 point, even though you've spent much more, and apparently, got one of the best players in the world!

As you've brought Chelsea into it, we've achieved over 80 points 3 times over the last 5 seasons, even better stats if you go back further, but you've stalled at mid 70's and that kind of points tally relies on other clubs that can exceed 80 points in a season on more regular basis having a poor season, which has been evident within those 5 seasons for us and others.

I can't see where your consistency will come from even with more purchases to put on another 10 points at least to compete for a title, especially with what I've seen of Klopp so far and knowing now how he sets up, I think your a long way off that still, if at all with him at the helm, and with Chelsea already proving they can perform to over 90 points, and now City being able to prove the same, the top 6 won't change that much for a good few years, but the 4th-6th will churn over and will be dependent more on some teams going through change or having a poor season, it won't be because of improvement, the points shown over the last few years don't lie.

So, other than reaching the CL final, which is an achievement, and finishing 4th, has Klopp really improved you that much, 76 points last season and 75 points this season, take City out of the equation and you haven't pushed United or Spurs (2nd & 3rd) close enough IMO, so I stand by my opinion and observations, that, Klopp isn't the messiah and with an improved Chelsea and possibly Arsenal next season, I still see Liverpool being the most inconsistent and vulnerable out of the 6 top places, as those other teams do have blips, but tend to bounce back with big points tally, you have no background of doing that recently and I can't see anything to change that view.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2018)

The level of points over various seasons is irrelevant- the last 5/6 games Liverpool had they dropped them during a game after a CL match which was only natural - before Xmas we were behind Chelsea and Man Utd but since January improved considerably. You may not see the improvements but I suspect thatâ€™s because you prob donâ€™t want to see that to get back into the Top 4 and CL Chelsea will need to hope a team drops their level. Chelsea went from winning the league to 5th place - thatâ€™s a bigger worry than Liverpool only getting one point less this season.

 To suggest we havenâ€™t pushed both Spurs and Man Utd this season means that you didnâ€™t watch the second half of the season but thatâ€™s understandable with your own team dropping like a stone. Before the latter stages of the CL we were ahead of both teams - our squad suffered with injuries and not having the current squad depth we dropped those points late season but still enough to keep us top four for the second season in a row 

But you said all the same stuff last year about Liverpool dropping out of the top 4 and you might have even suggested out of the top 6 but again just like the season before it proved not to be the case 

Chelseaâ€™s last three seasons are 10th , 1st and 5th - not the level of consistency you are talking about , when you add in an owner that has issues right now , no idea what sort of level of spending , a manager who may or may not be there , still unsure on whatâ€™s happening with a stadium to play in , some recent dubious signings and better players possibly looking to leave because of a lack of CL - would suggest looking at the bigger picture Iâ€™ll take the current situation at Liverpool with the manager and the squad over what is at Chelsea 

I have no doubt that Klopp will improve the squad once again and will improve the league position next season - I expect most will clearly see the improvements made over the last two years and itâ€™s only been a forward step


----------



## Jensen (May 28, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Got one at work who canâ€™t take a joke

Dishes it out all time but when it comes to Liverpool bamn

Apparently never talking to me again for putting a picture of Ramos on his draw 

Fine to have a picture of millwall on mine lol
		
Click to expand...

With their world renown humour, surely this can't be right ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (May 28, 2018)

I for one think Liverpool are not a million miles off challenging. Liverpool know where they need to build, keeper and a creative midfielder wouldn't go a miss. Totally agree Klopp dosent have a plan B, I say that having seen or not seen City's plan B at times this year. 
People call Klopp, but he gets 110% out of his players, his plan A got them top four with a showpiece final, whilst selling Coutinho and missing the Ox and Salah in the final. Who knows what could of happened. Klopp does remind me of Pep a lot. He did well with that Liverpool team/ squad. What he does not remind me of is Maureen at Utd. I honestly think they have massively underperformed. Yet in this discussion of Liverpool and Chelsea, can Utd kick on as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 28, 2018)

Jensen said:



			With their world renown humour, surely this can't be right &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Got in this morning all the pictures were gone lol replaced them sharpish


----------



## TheDiablo (May 28, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I for one think Liverpool are not a million miles off challenging. Liverpool know where they need to build, keeper and a creative midfielder wouldn't go a miss. Totally agree Klopp dosent have a plan B, I say that having seen or not seen City's plan B at times this year. 
People call Klopp, but he gets 110% out of his players, his plan A got them top four with a showpiece final, whilst selling Coutinho and missing the Ox and Salah in the final. Who knows what could of happened. Klopp does remind me of Pep a lot. He did well with that Liverpool team/ squad. What he does not remind me of is Maureen at Utd. I honestly think they have massively underperformed. Yet in this discussion of Liverpool and Chelsea, can Utd kick on as well.
		
Click to expand...

You constantly bleat on (and on, and on) about how this City team are one of the greats (which in itself is laughable), so how have a side that finished 2nd to them, beat every other team in the top 6 and reached the FA Cup Final 'massively underperformed'?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 28, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			You constantly bleat on (and on, and on) about how this City team are one of the greats (which in itself is laughable), so how have a side that finished 2nd to them, beat every other team in the top 6 and reached the FA Cup Final 'massively underperformed'?
		
Click to expand...

Because their name starts with M and ends in anchester United :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (May 28, 2018)

Where am i bleating. I am comparing Klopp to Pep coz in my opinion i see cmparisons. If am wrong  show me comparisons between maureen and the other two


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			You constantly bleat on (and on, and on) about how this City team are one of the greats (which in itself is laughable), so how have a side that finished 2nd to them, beat every other team in the top 6 and reached the FA Cup Final 'massively underperformed'?
		
Click to expand...

a)  City are not one of the greats unless they repeat it several times and do something in Europe.

b) Citing beating the top 6 sides as an achievement is a bit desperate for a team with Man Us pedigree.  As is reaching the FA cup final as I suspect any of the top 6 teams could do that if they really wanted to seeing as not that many big teams take it that seriously nowadays.  Coming 2nd is OK in a way, but they were never ever going to win it. So you could argue with the money Man U spent the season was not a massive under performance, but on the other hand it was a bit 'meh'.  I think the trouble Man U have is that the manager does not seem to improve any players, and at best they stay at the same level.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2018)

Bumped into some Liverpool supporters at the services yesterday... Aside from looking totally cream crackered and a little crestfallen they weren't angry with the result or how their team played... They felt they've had a good year and a one place improvement, next year, would be more than welcome and within their grasp...

Could be #delusional but isn't that they way with all footie fans...
Terrace dwellers or armchair watchers...


----------



## TheDiablo (May 28, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			a)  City are not one of the greats unless they repeat it several times and do something in Europe.

b) Citing beating the top 6 sides as an achievement is a bit desperate for a team with Man Us pedigree.  As is reaching the FA cup final as I suspect any of the top 6 teams could do that if they really wanted to seeing as not that many big teams take it that seriously nowadays.  Coming 2nd is OK in a way, but they were never ever going to win it. So you could argue with the money Man U spent the season was not a massive under performance, but on the other hand it was a bit 'meh'.  I think the trouble Man U have is that the manager does not seem to improve any players, and at best they stay at the same level.
		
Click to expand...

Youve put a lot of effort into that to completely miss the point of the post


----------



## Tashyboy (May 28, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Youve put a lot of effort into that to completely miss the point of the post
		
Click to expand...

He might of done but i didn't. I have said City are good but not great. Al let others decide that. You sound a bit paranoid re the noisy neighbours. Focus on enjoying utds treble, 2nd in the league, 2nd in the FA cup, 2nd in Manchester &#128513;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 28, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			He might of done but i didn't. I have said City are good but not great. Al let others decide that. You sound a bit paranoid re the noisy neighbours. Focus on enjoying utds treble, 2nd in the league, 2nd in the FA cup, 2nd in Manchester &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Tashy 1. : Diablo 0

&#128514;&#128514;&#128526;


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Behave yourself, they tangled going for the ball and it was a complete accident Salah dislocating his shoulder.

Which picture do you prefer?

View attachment 25009


View attachment 25010

Click to expand...


The one showing Salah grabs hold 1st!!!!


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2018)

Having had plenty of time to reflect on Liverpool's defeat, including reading the thoughts of many of their supporters, I clearly realise that there is only one person to blame ...................... Jurgen Klopp.
There are three clear reasons for this;
1. Too heavily reliant on Mo Salah,
2. No plan B,
3. After several transfer windows he's still not bought a 'keeper when everyone has known for a while, including the Liverpool fans on this forum, that a replacement 'keeper was needed urgently!

We all know that Karius had an absolute 'mare, but we also know he should have been replaced a long, long time ago.

Oh, and the fact that he was left alone by his teammates at the final whistle was just so wrong.


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2018)

I have to agree about the Klopp/Goalie thing.
It's been painfully obvious to everyone that neither keeper was up to the standard required.
Could nobody in the coaching/management set up see that? If not then it doesn't say much about their abilities does it...
Liverpool have had money available and haven't made a move - or maybe they did and got turned down? - for a top quality keeper.
Any club with anything about them is now going to be charging double if Klopp comes looking for their No.1.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2018)

Itâ€™s great that people on here can see things better than top managers and coaches - Karius has been solid since he came into the team and was given the number one jersey and his performances have enabled the club to get to the final and also top 4 - he has made some crucial saves and been far more solid than Mignolet. Karius is 24 , I remember when De Gea first arrived into the league and he spent a season and half with plenty of mistakes but itâ€™s clear the coaching team at the club saw something in him and stuck by him even though I expect the experts on the Internet were questioning the manager. 

Karius if he can get over the mistakes on Saturday can develop further into a very good keeper - he has all the attributes and at 24 has plenty of time left to develop - the issue he has now is getting over Saturday , this is the same keeper who was only just behind Neuer in the German league. 

I have no doubt that He was brought in initially as back up to Mignolet but when he started making too many high profile mistakes Karius was given the chance , what happens to Karius now could be that Klopp brings in another keeper and Karius stays to continue to develop but even then Klopp could spend big on players like Allison or Oblak or Donnaruma and then they could make mistakes as well as we have seen with other high profile keepers that have been bought by managers - Taibi , Barthez , Cech , Bravo - all had bowlers over their career. 

Not one person on here stated before the game that the weak link for Liverpool would be the keeper - the reason why was because he had been solid and that was reflected in the clean sheets he was keeping. Itâ€™s easy to post after the event and even more so when itâ€™s from apparent authority

As for the final whistle business that people are using to beat the team up with - itâ€™s already been stated by many that all the players were distraught and on the floor with the hurt of losing - once the players got composed with their own emotions they all comforted each other but again itâ€™s easy to judge when you havenâ€™t been in the same situation. I have no doubt that Karius has had the right support from the right people.


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Itâ€™s great that people on here can see things better than top managers and coaches *- *Karius has been solid since he came into the team* and was given the number one jersey and his performances have enabled the club to get to the final and also top 4 - he has made some crucial saves and been far more solid than Mignolet. Karius is 24 , I remember when De Gea first arrived into the league and he spent a season and half with plenty of mistakes but itâ€™s clear the coaching team at the club saw something in him and stuck by him even though *I expect the experts on the Internet were questioning the manager. *

Click to expand...


All your own words, Phil, all your own words.

*Liverpoolphil*   5th Feb 2017

Klopp has tried by bringing in a CB and a  GK during the window - think it was the right CB but needed to be a  experienced GK - *not sure if Hart is the answer but would prefer him at  the club over the Ming with Karius as back up or even given Ward a go. *


*Liverpoolphil*  14th Jan 2018

As much as we need VVD or his  defensive ability its also his organising and communication we need and  he can talk Gomez through the early stages - another key element is  keeper , *we all know Karius and Ming  arent good enough* - hoped he would have given Ward a go but he needs to  stick with one now for the season and then spend big on one in the  summer ( unless he has his eyes on one now )                         



*Liverpoolphil*    27th Jan 2018

How does that make sense ? If you have two  weak areas spending money on one doesnâ€™t mean both areas are stronger -  we needed a new CB , we got one , *we need a new GK and no doubt will  get one. Klopp gave Ming a chance and he failed again , Karius has a chance until May now but suspect he will fail as well.

*


Just saying.* 




*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			All your own words, Phil, all your own words.

*Liverpoolphil*   5th Feb 2017

Klopp has tried by bringing in a CB and a  GK during the window - think it was the right CB but needed to be a  experienced GK - *not sure if Hart is the answer but would prefer him at  the club over the Ming with Karius as back up or even given Ward a go. *


*Liverpoolphil*  14th Jan 2018

As much as we need VVD or his  defensive ability its also his organising and communication we need and  he can talk Gomez through the early stages - another key element is  keeper , *we all know Karius and Ming  arent good enough* - hoped he would have given Ward a go but he needs to  stick with one now for the season and then spend big on one in the  summer ( unless he has his eyes on one now )                         



*Liverpoolphil*    27th Jan 2018

How does that make sense ? If you have two  weak areas spending money on one doesnâ€™t mean both areas are stronger -  we needed a new CB , we got one , *we need a new GK and no doubt will  get one. Klopp gave Ming a chance and he failed again , Karius has a chance until May now but suspect he will fail as well.

*


Just saying.* 




*

Click to expand...

Excellent work and all before Karius then went on to play in game after game showing that he could be a keeper that is good enough - Iâ€™m sure if you continue your search you will see posts from me praising him 

Now what would we find if we searched through your opinions on players who have then gone on to prove your wrong because we all know all of us have posted opinions on players only to be proven wrong including you. Shall we search back on your opinions before they were changed ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2018)

I really can't be bothered going back through posts but frankly people have been saying for 2-3 years that Liverpool need a decent keeper. It's not news. It's like people were saying for years that Arsenal need a top defensive midfielder. Wenger failed to see what everyone else could, Klopp has done the same with his keepers.

You don't have to be a former pro, manager etc to see the blindingly obvious. You can't defend it, it is just one of those where you have to hold your hands up. Just hold them up better than Karius did.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			All your own words, Phil, all your own words.

*Liverpoolphil*   5th Feb 2017

Klopp has tried by bringing in a CB and a  GK during the window - think it was the right CB but needed to be a  experienced GK - *not sure if Hart is the answer but would prefer him at  the club over the Ming with Karius as back up or even given Ward a go. *


*Liverpoolphil*  14th Jan 2018

As much as we need VVD or his  defensive ability its also his organising and communication we need and  he can talk Gomez through the early stages - another key element is  keeper , *we all know Karius and Ming  arent good enough* - hoped he would have given Ward a go but he needs to  stick with one now for the season and then spend big on one in the  summer ( unless he has his eyes on one now )                         



*Liverpoolphil*    27th Jan 2018

How does that make sense ? If you have two  weak areas spending money on one doesnâ€™t mean both areas are stronger -  we needed a new CB , we got one , *we need a new GK and no doubt will  get one. Klopp gave Ming a chance and he failed again , Karius has a chance until May now but suspect he will fail as well.

*


Just saying.* 




*

Click to expand...

Impressive stalking there mate ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2018)

Well, my paper rated Karius as 1/10...
I'd say that was being very generous...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I really can't be bothered going back through posts but frankly people have been saying for 2-3 years that Liverpool need a decent keeper. It's not news. It's like people were saying for years that Arsenal need a top defensive midfielder. Wenger failed to see what everyone else could, Klopp has done the same with his keepers.

You don't have to be a former pro, manager etc to see the blindingly obvious. You can't defend it, it is just one of those where you have to hold your hands up. Just hold them up better than Karius did.
		
Click to expand...

The reasons we didnâ€™t win are just as simple as Klopp not buying a keeper - yep Karius made two blunders , the first we got past and the second the game was nearly done - but he also produced two great saves in the match 

The reasons we didnâ€™t win were down to the lack of depth we had on the bench , Madrid were able to bring on Bale and still having players like Vasquez and Ascenio on the bench ready to come on - players that would get into most teams but Madrid are able to have the luxury to have first teamers sat on the bench , there is only a select few that have that ability and spending power to have a squad so deep. Liverpoolâ€™s first 11 was good enough to challenge them but once Salah went off the options are thin with youngsters and guys returning from injury - if we had at least one more top player to come on to replace Salah or a fully fit Lallana or Ox or Can then the impact could have been less.

So maybe Klopp is at fault for not buying in bulk when it comes to quality but then we donâ€™t have the ability to spend like that - so whilst we have improved our first 11 over the last 12 months we need to improve further to allow the team to compete on both fronts

So Karius will be the fall guy , people will point fingers at Klopp etc but the real reason is Madrid have just got a better squad depth than most in Europe and itâ€™s that ability to bring on that depth that enables them to have enough to get past most teams. 

Itâ€™s a shame that modern culture looks to find blame instead of credit.


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent work and all before Karius then went on to play in game after game showing that he could be a keeper that is good enough - Iâ€™m sure if you continue your search you will see posts from me praising him 

Now what would we find if we searched through your opinions on players who have then gone on to prove your wrong because we all know all of us have posted opinions on players only to be proven wrong including you. *Shall we search back on your opinions before they were changed ?*

Click to expand...

If you wish, but you're missing the point.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2018)

I never stated that you lost because of Karius, you lost for a range of reasons some of which you have highlighted. Trying to ignore the consistent lack of a quality keeper is plain daft though. It's obvious, clear to 99.9% of the population. Unfortunately your manager was part of the 0.1%. 

If De Gea had been your keeper you may still have lost but he would not have let two sitters in and the chance are you would have come 2nd this year instead of Utd. 

If you can't see that your keeping situation has been highlighted and clear for 2-3 years then I really don't know what to say further.


----------



## Hobbit (May 28, 2018)

Karius gifted Real 2 goals. Without the gifts its 1-1. 1-1 doesn't make Real the better team. Liverpool had the majority of the first half, and Real had the majority of the second half... pretty even Steven to be honest, apart from the howlers by a keeper already known for being suspect at times.

Klopp picked the best team he had available, and isn't to blame for there not being a better keeper in the squad, nor for Karius's howlers.

Blame? Just who is to blame for those mistakes? There is only one answer, and its the keeper - it sure as hell isn't Mane...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Klopp picked the best team he had available, and isn't to blame for there not being a better keeper in the squad, nor for Karius's howlers.

Blame? Just who is to blame for those mistakes? There is only one answer, and its the keeper - it sure as hell isn't Mane...
		
Click to expand...

Klopp has been there 2 1/2 years. Who else is responsible for the keepers available? He sets the priorities for players to sign, positions etc. He made the judgment that Ming and Karius were good enough for that level and other positions were more important.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I never stated that you lost because of Karius, you lost for a range of reasons some of which you have highlighted. Trying to ignore the consistent lack of a quality keeper is plain daft though. It's obvious, clear to 99.9% of the population. Unfortunately your manager was part of the 0.1%. 

If De Gea had been your keeper you may still have lost but he would not have let two sitters in and the chance are you would have come 2nd this year instead of Utd. 

If you can't see that your keeping situation has been highlighted and clear for 2-3 years then I really don't know what to say further.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but just buying a keeper wouldnâ€™t have got us into second -  not buying a centre back before Jan was the reason why we lost ground early on - if VVD arrived in the August then I believe the position could have been higher and I also think that whilst Mignolet has had issues for years Karius coming in at tbe same time as VVD seemed to solidify the backline a considerable amount and up until Saturday I reckon the manager might well have continued with him for next season because from Jan until Saturday Karius had been solid and it looked like he had got over the initial early problems he had. Klopp gave Karius a chance and he seemed to take it to the point that the talk of a new keeper had died down. Ultimately it will start up again because of those errors but I still see Karius going on to become a very good quality keeper


----------



## Hobbit (May 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Klopp has been there 2 1/2 years. Who else is responsible for the keepers available? He sets the priorities for players to sign, positions etc. He made the judgment that Ming and Karius were good enough for that level and other positions were more important.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Klopp saw the priority to be a new central defender. And its certainly been proven to be right. Maybe Liverpool couldn't afford to splash out a fortune on a keeper at the same time they bought VVD. Bearing in mind both central defence AND keeper were an issue before the January window it certainly looks like it was an either or choice, not both.

Karius may well develop into a world class keeper, who knows, but he obviously isn't there yet. There needs to be a world class keeper as number 1, and then maybe Karius gets some understudy time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2018)

I don't think anyone would argue that the priority was a CH and he has already made a big difference. Don't forget they also spent Â£35m on Ox. Money well spent but it shows money was there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2018)

Well the jungle rumours have Liverpool spending â‚¬40 mil on Fabinho to replace Can who is off to Juve - if true thatâ€™s a big gap in the squad filled as Fabinho is a top quality DM and he is someone that both Man Utd and City were after. Rumours appear very strong about it


----------



## One Planer (May 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the jungle rumours have Liverpool spending â‚¬40 mil on Fabinho to replace Can who is off to Juve - if true thatâ€™s a big gap in the squad filled as Fabinho is a top quality DM and he is someone that both Man Utd and City were after. Rumours appear very strong about it
		
Click to expand...

 Can he play in goal?


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think anyone would argue that the priority was a CH and he has already made a big difference. Don't forget they also spent Â£35m on Ox. Money well spent but it shows money was there.
		
Click to expand...

and still is apparently, the Coutinho money hasnâ€™t been spent, some of it may be acrued for some signings already agreed in principle, or maybe not ðŸ¤”

Edit:

BREAKING: Liverpool are closing in on a Â£43.7million deal for Monaco midfielder Fabinho, according to Sky sources.


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well the jungle rumours have Liverpool spending â‚¬40 mil on Fabinho to replace Can who is off to Juve - if true thatâ€™s a big gap in the squad filled as Fabinho is a top quality DM and he is someone that both Man Utd and City were after. Rumours appear very strong about it
		
Click to expand...

Rumours, itâ€™s all over Twitter & Sky Sports.....


----------



## User62651 (May 28, 2018)

RIP Neale Cooper, played in a great Fergie side all in red that could beat Real Madrid. 54 yo, no age, sad.


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2018)

One Planer said:



			Can he play in goal?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not a priority, theyâ€™ll always score more goals than the other team, _sometimes_ ðŸ˜œ


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 28, 2018)

Only joking Liverpool fans......


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 28, 2018)

One Planer said:



			Can he play in goal?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2018)

It'll be interesting to see what Klopp does regarding a keeper or whether he feels its outfield players he needs. I fear it may take Karius a while to get over what happened and I can't see Klopp playing him which leaves MIgnolet who was dropped because he was making mistakes. Hardly a ringing endorsement on the capabilities of both keepers and it must make getting a new shot stopper a priority. Of course that's also going to put the asking price up for the best in Europe


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....t-team/303592-liverpool-fc-agree-deal-fabinho

Impressive to get him signed so quickly and a player who will improve the squad , a few more hopefully to be announced over the next couple of weeks hopefully


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Rumours, itâ€™s all over Twitter & Sky Sports.....
		
Click to expand...

Signing confirmed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2018)

Do they really need another midfielder? It doesn't strike me as an area they are really struggling with. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44284792


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do they really need another midfielder? It doesn't strike me as an area they are really struggling with. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44284792

Click to expand...

With Can on his way to Juventus they needed someone else to come in for that area of the team. Plus the fact they need to strengthen the squad if they want to move up to the next level. You only have to look at the lack of strength in depth on the Liverpool bench to realise that they need to improve the squad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			With Can on his way to Juventus they needed someone else to come in for that area of the team. Plus the fact they need to strengthen the squad if they want to move up to the next level. You only have to look at the lack of strength in depth on the Liverpool bench to realise that they need to improve the squad.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. Is the Can deal a definite? I can see what you mean about the strength in depth, especially when you compare them to the City squad. If Liverpool are going to offer a sustained PL and CL challenge then they will definitely need a stronger, deeper squad so I understand how it makes sense especially if/when Keita comes in too.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fair point. Is the Can deal a definite?
		
Click to expand...

He's out of contract and going on a free so I think it's a confirmed deal.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 28, 2018)

We need a keeper. But thats got nothing to do with strengthening the squad.
another CB as well.
The more choices he has creates competition and that means you are playing for your place .


----------



## TheDiablo (May 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			He might of done but i didn't. I have said City are good but not great. Al let others decide that. You sound a bit paranoid re the noisy neighbours. Focus on enjoying utds treble, 2nd in the league, 2nd in the FA cup, 2nd in Manchester &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

I'm not even close to a United fan &#128514; 

You're were always banging on about how City are the greatest side the Prem has seen since you've been called out on it. Fact is they've spent the most on a squad ever and still failed in Europe. 

Pep will be measured on European success and nothing else - its all the owners care about from here. At the moment he's achieved nothing more than Pellegrini and Mancini. 

So in the context of saying how much United underperformed and how they won't be kicking on especially when comparing them to the rest of the top 6 simply doesn't add up


----------



## Tashyboy (May 29, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			I'm not even close to a United fan &#128514; 

You're were always banging on about how City are the greatest side the Prem has seen since you've been called out on it. Fact is they've spent the most on a squad ever and still failed in Europe. 

Pep will be measured on European success and nothing else - its all the owners care about from here. At the moment he's achieved nothing more than Pellegrini and Mancini. 

So in the context of saying how much United underperformed and how they won't be kicking on especially when comparing them to the rest of the top 6 simply doesn't add up
		
Click to expand...

A little copy and paste where I have said there the best the prem has ever been would help. Re failed in Europe, they are one of the top eight seeded teams in Europe next year. The top seeded English team. Playing better football than I have seen from my team I have ever seen. Before I even mention trophies.
yes I will bang on re Utd because at the start of the season they were a lot of pundits favourites with a squad that some rated better than City's.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			A little copy and paste where I have said there the best the prem has ever been would help. Re failed in Europe, they are one of the top eight seeded teams in Europe next year. The top seeded English team. Playing better football than I have seen from my team I have ever seen. Before I even mention trophies.
yes I will bang on re Utd because at the start of the season they were a lot of pundits favourites with a squad that some rated better than City's.
		
Click to expand...

City are only seeded in the Top 8 due to them winning the Prem I believe - whilst they did well last season Peps City right now will be looked at the same way as his Bayern team - very good domestically but falling short in Europe , for them to take the next step up and be recognised alongside the European Greats they need to win a CL - until then they are just a good Prem Side. 

Can see next season being a very interesting one and think City may not have it all their own way this time


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			A little copy and paste where I have said there the best the prem has ever been would help. Re failed in Europe, they are one of the top eight seeded teams in Europe next year. The top seeded English team. Playing better football than I have seen from my team I have ever seen. Before I even mention trophies.
yes I will bang on re Utd because at the start of the season they were a lot of pundits favourites with a squad that some rated better than City's.
		
Click to expand...

Admittedly Tashyboy, they are good to watch. However I personally preferred watching Newcastle United under Kevin Keegan. That team from 93 to 96 were superb, and were labelled "the entertainers"
They won nowt but were exciting to watch


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			City are only seeded in the Top 8 due to them winning the Prem
		
Click to expand...

Correct top 6 league winners, Real D) and Atletico  make up top 8 seeds changed rules after much moaning that the champions weren't top seeds as in previous years.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2018)

Fancy league winners being seeded higher than those who finished beneath them. What sort of cock eyed system is that? 

City have gone, semi final, last 16, q/final in the last 3 years. Bayern are in and around the q/f, semi's most years. Juventus the same, all league winners. The seedings have it right.

PB - As a Utd fan would you ship Sanchez out now and use the money for Bale? Bale would enhance any team and the mood music is for Utd. I can't see that you can fit everyone in the starting 11 so some big names will have to go. Sanchez has not fitted it yet so that would make sense to me. Would you disagree? Would you rather keep Sanchez and hope pre season sorts him out?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fancy league winners being seeded higher than those who finished beneath them. What sort of cock eyed system is that? 

City have gone, semi final, last 16, q/final in the last 3 years. Bayern are in and around the q/f, semi's most years. Juventus the same, all league winners. The seedings have it right.

PB - As a Utd fan would you ship Sanchez out now and use the money for Bale? Bale would enhance any team and the mood music is for Utd. I can't see that you can fit everyone in the starting 11 so some big names will have to go. Sanchez has not fitted it yet so that would make sense to me. Would you disagree? Would you rather keep Sanchez and hope pre season sorts him out?
		
Click to expand...

I would 100% keep Sanchez he will be fine,he has took longer to settle than expected.
Would get rid of Jose first I can't stand his football


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



*Fancy league winners being seeded higher than those who finished beneath them. What sort of cock eyed system is that? *

City have gone, semi final, last 16, q/final in the last 3 years. Bayern are in and around the q/f, semi's most years. Juventus the same, all league winners. The seedings have it right.

PB - As a Utd fan would you ship Sanchez out now and use the money for Bale? Bale would enhance any team and the mood music is for Utd. I can't see that you can fit everyone in the starting 11 so some big names will have to go. Sanchez has not fitted it yet so that would make sense to me. Would you disagree? Would you rather keep Sanchez and hope pre season sorts him out?
		
Click to expand...

You have missed the point 

Tashy was using the fact they are seeded in tbe Top 8 as meaning they arenâ€™t failing or being below standards in Europe - where as people were just countering that the seedings arenâ€™t due to how well they play in Europe more about their domestic performances. Whilst on the whole the league winners do go through to the KO stages but then the seeds help - Atletico for example are seeded in tbe Top 8 based on Europa League but in CL last season they couldnâ€™t even get out of the group. 

Maybe itâ€™s worth seeing teams based on how they perform in the CL itself ? Could throw up a few different groups


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fancy league winners being seeded higher than those who finished beneath them. What sort of cock eyed system is that? 

City have gone, semi final, last 16, q/final in the last 3 years. Bayern are in and around the q/f, semi's most years. Juventus the same, all league winners. The seedings have it right.

PB - As a Utd fan would you ship Sanchez out now and use the money for Bale? Bale would enhance any team and the mood music is for Utd. I can't see that you can fit everyone in the starting 11 so some big names will have to go. Sanchez has not fitted it yet so that would make sense to me. Would you disagree? Would you rather keep Sanchez and hope pre season sorts him out?
		
Click to expand...

Sanchez hasn't even had a full season at Utd yet, do you not think players need time to settle in, do you judge players inside 6 months and get rid that quickly? especially when the team/squad is so unsettled across the board? 

OK, there are strong rumblings he's not liked across the team/squad, but then there are so many players at Utd that don't look settled on or off the park that the whole place is an unsettled ship, should they all go?!  

and then after reading or analyzing all that, they finished 2nd ffs! 

Will 1 player of Bales ability change everything or anything across the park at Utd, no, so what's the use in shipping out Sanchez for Bale, he'd still be surrounded by inconsistent dross at times, and personally, I don't think Bale could be managed effectively by Jose, but that's a whole different angle and scenario.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 29, 2018)

Bale, in my opinion, ain't going anywhere...
Unless, of course, Real choose to ship him out 'cheap'...
Half a million a week [allegedly] for 'bench warming' isn't that bad in the scheme of life...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2018)

I mentioned Sanchez as he is on major money and that could just be moved sideways to Bale. Different to Rashford or Lingard for example, if you sold one of them then their release of wages will barely make a dent in those paid out to Bale. I also did not expect Sanchez to need time to settle, he has been in the PL for a few years now so no English adjustment required. 

If Bale was not up for grabs I would agree with you, let Sanchez have pre season and come back stronger, but Bale is a special player and I think he can elevate Utd to another level. It seems the obvious in / out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I would 100% keep Sanchez he will be fine,he has took longer to settle than expected.
Would get rid of Jose first I can't stand his football
		
Click to expand...

You are not alone amongst Utd fans but Jose is stopping for one more year at least. He gives out pretty strong signals when he wants out, goes into destruct mode, and he has not pressed that button yet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2018)

I think a lot of the movement of people like Bale will depend on Neymar - if he moves and I have a feeling he will then I can see it involving both Ronaldo and Benzema , which would solve one of the main issues that Bale has ( issues with Ronaldo ) . 

The Neymar transfer is going to be massive during the summer - going to cost Madrid a decent sum plus a couple of players but it will solve a lot of peopleâ€™s issues. The one stumbling block will be Ronaldo and if he wants to go to PSG 

I think only City and Utd can really afford to get Bale and even then Iâ€™m not sure if they would pay the amount needed especially in wages


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I also did not expect Sanchez to need time to settle, he has been in the PL for a few years now so no English adjustment required
		
Click to expand...

I personally don't agree with this, the relationships between other strikers, midfielders will all take time to adjust to, then you'll have different tactics/formations from what he was used to at Arsenal to that of Utd, then on top of that his actual role and expectancy from the different managers, in that, is one happy for you to just do your job/role as a striker or in Jose's case, get back and cover and run yer ass off across the park and always be the first defender also.

He was signed in January, it's only May!  He could go somewhere else more suited to him and come back to haunt that decision, how many times have teams experienced that just lately and over the years?

I think Utd need some stability, yes they need a tweak here & there, but stability will/should bring confidence and form and then be a much bigger threat.

I personally hope that carry on being unsettled, both on and off the park, and I think that will be the case as long as Jose is at the helm.


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			I personally don't agree with this, the relationships between other strikers, midfielders will all take time to adjust to, then you'll have different tactics/formations from what he was used to at Arsenal to that of Utd, then on top of that his actual role and expectancy from the different managers, in that, is one happy for you to just do your job/role as a striker or in Jose's case, get back and cover and run yer ass off across the park and always be the first defender also.

He was signed in January, it's only May!  He could go somewhere else more suited to him and come back to haunt that decision, how many times have teams experienced that just lately and over the years?

I think Utd need some stability, yes they need a tweak here & there, but stability will/should bring confidence and form and then be a much bigger threat.

I personally hope that carry on being unsettled, both on and off the park, and I think that will be the case as long as Jose is at the helm.
		
Click to expand...

Possible swap on with Bale and Hazard, Real have made no secret of liking Hazard. If you are going to lose Hazard, no certainty in that at all of course, then that would be a great fall back for Chelsea. Would you take that?


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2018)

Too many pages for me to catch up on, but I must say that final couldn't have gone any better. I actually thought Liverpool were playing well, didn't let Real settle, but they needed to then score in the first half hour. Once Salah cried off with his hurty shoulder, and they went in 0-0 at half time they had very little chance of winning the game. Not to mention having a comedian instead of a goalkeeper. I was watching with two Liverpool fans but I was in tears of laughter after that first goal. The last one was just cringeworthy. Bale's overhead kick though, wow. Best Champs League final goal of all time.

I thought it was awful by the way that no Liverpool player consoled Karius at the final whistle (unless the cameras missed it somehow). The lad was crying and it was Bale who went to put an arm round him! Nothing from captain Henderson or any of the others? Pretty poor.


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Possible swap on with Bale and Hazard, Real have made no secret of liking Hazard. If you are going to lose Hazard, no certainty in that at all of course, then that would be a great fall back for Chelsea. Would you take that?
		
Click to expand...

I don't see Bale going to Chavski to play Europa League footy personally.


----------



## Kellfire (May 29, 2018)

The fact that Bale is a sick note is surely a point to aid negotiation for anyone who is interested in him. Phenomenal player but if he canâ€™t get on the pitch, he canâ€™t do his magic.


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The fact that Bale is a sick note is surely a point to aid negotiation for anyone who is interested in him. Phenomenal player but if he canâ€™t get on the pitch, he canâ€™t do his magic.
		
Click to expand...

He never had that problem at Spurs though, he was usually fit for us. Was just between 2015 and 2017 he had problems I think. Maybe he's past that now. He has been fit this season, just unable to get Isco/Benzema out of the team.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I would 100% keep Sanchez he will be fine
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 29, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			This.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s your realistic thoughts on Utd for next season? (Head not heart  )


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 29, 2018)

Iâ€™d be in for Bale but I think a lot depends on Real looking at Neymar, a CR7/Neymar part ex plus 100m from Bale would go through IMO.
Does JM prefer Bale or Willian?

PD: As to next season can we keep progressing yes, defeats against Huddersfield WBA Newcastle and Brighton suggest yes more points can be achieved. Can we concede less goals of course.
Can we score more goals well thats the big question? Newly installed coaching staff may help.
This season though disappointing not winning anything was not completely diastorous a poor exit to Seville in CL
aside, ( not because losing to Seville but it was more about the way went out without too much of a fight).
1/4 final league cup highlight weakness in squad players Blind Darmian should be gone, Fellaini too.
Carrick Ibra too.
Can City reproduce there record breaking season I personally doubt it so overall we will be in the mix.
Who actually had a better season other than City? Chelsea arguably spurs no Liverpool no  arsenal no 
So we are well set to challenge.
IMO Style of football nonsense is all media generated hype, yes itâ€™s nice to be entertained but win a trophy with a boring 1-0 or lose 5-4? I know which I prefer!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 29, 2018)

If, and itâ€™s a big if, Utd did beat City to the title next season would Jose be a hero regardless of style of play? Of course he would.
I think I put it on the other thread, but only 3 Clubs improved on their league position last year and that was City, Utd and Burnley (excluding promoted Clubs) I think the top 6 is probably set for the next 3-5 years with the odd team pushing from 7th, I agree City may not have it all their own way next year, but that has to be down to other clubs raising their game.


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We havenâ€™t spent the Coutinho Money , manager and club said that many times - itâ€™s still there to spend
		
Click to expand...

Not according to Sky reports/news, it's all gone now on VVD, Keita and now Fabinho, leaving a nett spend of Â£25m from the Â£146m for Coutinho.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			Not according to Sky reports/news, it's all gone now on VVD, Keita and now Fabinho, leaving a nett spend of Â£25m from the Â£146m for Coutinho.
		
Click to expand...

The crucial part was the first sentancs - â€œAccording to Sky News â€œ - unless Iâ€™m mistaken they donâ€™t deal with the finances of the club , there are reports of players like Fekir and others coming in to a spend of Â£150 mil in the summer. People can report as much as they want - the club and manager have said the Coutinho Money is there to spend and Kieta and VVD were two purchases independent of the Coutinho sale

But ultimately as long as the right players are been bought and the club is not being put at financial risk or backed by one person then I donâ€™t really care - what difference does it make. The main aim is to get the squad strong enough to compete on as many levels as possible - at this stage Liverpool have already strengthened two weak areas - all good news


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2018)

Is no one going to mention the elephant in the room here. After Wenger left Sawtooth has disappeared. After Saturday StuC and Liverbirdie and not been heard of. Are these lads being picked off?

Put out a call, we need to locate and bring them back.


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*The crucial part was the first sentancs - â€œAccording to Sky News â€œ - unless Iâ€™m mistaken they donâ€™t deal with the finances of the club* , there are reports of players like Fekir and others coming in to a spend of Â£150 mil in the summer. People can report as much as they want - the club and manager have said the Coutinho Money is there to spend and Kieta and VVD were two purchases independent of the Coutinho sale

But ultimately as long as the right players are been bought and the club is not being put at financial risk or backed by one person then I donâ€™t really care - what difference does it make. The main aim is to get the squad strong enough to compete on as many levels as possible - at this stage Liverpool have already strengthened two weak areas - all good news
		
Click to expand...

But it suits you to post when they, Sky, tweet about rumours of signings, like Fabinho yesterday, but now it's different when it's about what finances have been spent or haven't?

You can't accept what Sky news reports when it suits and then dismiss it when it doesn't, how do you know that the VVD and Kieta deals weren't accrued for the deal _they knew_ they were getting for Coutinho?


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is no one going to mention the elephant in the room here. After Wenger left Sawtooth has disappeared. After Saturday *StuC and Liverbirdie* and not been heard of. Are these lads being picked off?
		
Click to expand...

Stu & Pete will be letting us all have our moment, when it all dies down they'll be back and posting, as for Sawtooth, nobody cares.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			But it suits you to post when they, Sky, tweet about rumours of signings, like Fabinho yesterday, but now it's different when it's about what finances have been spent or haven't?

You can't accept what Sky news reports when it suits and then dismiss it when it doesn't, how do you know that the VVD and Kieta deals weren't accrued for the deal _they knew_ they were getting for Coutinho?
		
Click to expand...

I posted that it was â€œrumouredâ€ that Fabinho is â€œrumouredâ€ to be signing and â€œif trueâ€ would be great - donâ€™t recall mentioning it coming from Sky sources because I didnâ€™t see the rumour from Sky sources It was actually from the Echo. I believe it was you that mentioned it was on Sky 

Again the club and manager have stated the signing were independent from the Coutinho signing and the Coutinho Money is there to spend and I suspect Fabinho will be the first signing from the Money with more to follow. 

But as I said all I care about is the right players coming in and the squad being strengthened to move forward - thatâ€™s already started


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			Stu & Pete will be letting us all have our moment, when it all dies down they'll be back and posting,
		
Click to expand...

They have no reason to hide. Their team got to a CL final, put in a decent display but it went against them. What have any of us got to lord it over them for?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They have no reason to hide. Their team got to a CL final, put in a decent display but it went against them. What have any of us got to lord it over them for?
		
Click to expand...

Just read the posts there are plenty lording it 

But Stu and LB are just getting back from travelling a long distance and being away from family etc - I expect the last thing on their mind is coming onto the forum to see rival fans taking the Micheal about what happened - Stu and Pete donâ€™t hide away


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But Stu and LB are just getting back from travelling a long distance and being away from family etc - I expect the last thing on their mind is coming onto the forum to see rival fans taking the Micheal about what happened - Stu and Pete donâ€™t hide away
		
Click to expand...

A forum is never a priority but banter is part of football and they usually post pretty soon after a game, whatever the score. Going to Kiev will have been a great experience, I thought they would have given their run down by now.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They have no reason to hide. Their team got to a CL final, put in a decent display but it went against them. What have any of us got to lord it over them for?
		
Click to expand...

Pete will post as usual and answer most posts which I respect.
Stu well who knows.
In the meantime we will just have to read what the spin masters writes.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is no one going to mention the elephant in the room here. After Wenger left Sawtooth has disappeared. After Saturday StuC and Liverbirdie and not been heard of. Are these lads being picked off?

Put out a call, we need to locate and bring them back.
		
Click to expand...

Probably still trying to escape the Ukraine!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Probably still trying to escape the Ukraine!
		
Click to expand...

Could be. Shall we start an online petition, set up a FB page, that seems to be the fashion now .

I should add, my original post on this was supposed to be a bit tongue in cheek, it was Twilight Zone stuff. The Liverpool lads have never hidden after a loss and I did not mean it that way. Looking at some of the posts it looks as though that is how some have read it. That was not my intention.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They have no reason to hide. Their team got to a CL final, put in a decent display but it went against them. What have any of us got to lord it over them for?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the concern, i'm back safe and well. it was a long old trip but barring the result, it was up there with one of the best i've ever had following the reds. 

I've read most of the posts since Saturday, some sensible posts, the others just the usual shyte. 





pokerjoke said:



			Pete will post as usual and answer most posts which I respect.
*Stu well who knows*.
In the meantime we will just have to read what the spin masters writes.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you're still acting like a grade A knob Tony. I always answer posts that get questioned. You may not agree with what i say but i never hide.



pbrown7582 said:



			Probably still trying to escape the Ukraine!
		
Click to expand...

It wasnt that bad, the biggest isssue was locals not speaking any english. We go all over europe and most have a good understanding of english but they struggle.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2018)

At least you made it. My cousin was one of those on the cancelled flights.

I've found, with work and holidays, that the further east you go the less English is either spoken or understood. Equally, the further east the more unintelligible is the language to our ears. It can be a tough mix but luckily you were there in numbers which helps.

Pleased you enjoyed it, these are big events and should be enjoyed.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 29, 2018)

I'm glad you're still acting like a grade A knob Tony. I always answer posts that get questioned. You may not agree with what i say but i never hide.

Least you think I'm only acting 

Never said you hide Stu.

At least I know you think I'm a grade A knob I will take that,couldn't take being a B or C.

Glad you had a good time,to be honest I would be surprised if you didn't.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			At least you made it. My cousin was one of those on the cancelled flights.

I've found, with work and holidays, that the further east you go the less English is either spoken or understood. Equally, the further east the more unintelligible is the language to our ears. It can be a tough mix but luckily you were there in numbers which helps.

Pleased you enjoyed it, these are big events and should be enjoyed.
		
Click to expand...

2 of my mates were on the cancelled flights, they were devastated.

I genuinely feel for all of those who were on the cancelled flights, at Â£1k a seat youâ€™d expect to be guaranteed a flight.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for the concern, i'm back safe and well. it was a long old trip but barring the result, it was up there with one of the best i've ever had following the reds. 

It wasnt that bad, the biggest isssue was locals not speaking any english. We go all over europe and most have a good understanding of english but they struggle.
		
Click to expand...

We found same in Moscow and navigating the tube would of been very tricky without the last minute printed English version of stops.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2018)

To the guys that went (and those that know of others that did), was there any hint of trouble? we keep hearing reports of how the Russian hooligans are gearing up to make their "mark" next month but I don't recall  seeing or hearing of too much trouble. Do they think it's been over exaggerated in the press or was there still an air of menace?


----------



## User2021 (May 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To the guys that went (and those that know of others that did), was there any hint of trouble? we keep hearing reports of how the Russian hooligans are gearing up to make their "mark" next month but I don't recall  seeing or hearing of too much trouble. Do they think it's been over exaggerated in the press or was there still an air of menace?
		
Click to expand...

you do realise the final wasnâ€™t in Russia donâ€™t you???


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To the guys that went (and those that know of others that did), was there any hint of trouble? we keep hearing reports of how the Russian hooligans are gearing up to make their "mark" next month but I don't recall  seeing or hearing of too much trouble. Do they think it's been over exaggerated in the press or was there still an air of menace?
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t see anything but I heard off people who where there for a few nights before and after, that there was a few isolated incidents of stragglers being picked off by groups of Dynamo Kiev fans.  This happens everywhere though unfortunately.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2018)

So I see Sterling is once again being smashed from pillar to post for a tattoo he had done and itâ€™s no surprise itâ€™s being generated by that disgusting rag the S&n .

Itâ€™s quite clear what his meaning of the tattoo is but it seems the single cell inbreds are reacting to just a picture from the rag 

It appears Sterling canâ€™t do anything right - regardless of what people think of his ability on the pitch the treatment of him by the red top rag media is disgusting 

Itâ€™s appears he is criticised for 

Eating in Greggs 
Shopping in Primark 
Buying his mum a kitchen 

No wonder our top sportstars leave the country


----------



## Old Skier (May 29, 2018)

He might have his reasons but it's still a strange thing to have tattooed on you.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So I see Sterling is once again being smashed from pillar to post for a tattoo he had done and itâ€™s no surprise itâ€™s being generated by that disgusting rag the S&n .

Itâ€™s quite clear what his meaning of the tattoo is but it seems the single cell inbreds are reacting to just a picture from the rag 

It appears Sterling canâ€™t do anything right - regardless of what people think of his ability on the pitch the treatment of him by the red top rag media is disgusting 

Itâ€™s appears he is criticised for 

Eating in Greggs 
Shopping in Primark 
Buying his mum a kitchen 

*No wonder our top sportstars leave the country*

Click to expand...

I wouldn't for a second defend the Sun where Liverpool is concerned, but i think the final line is laughable. Sport stars in other countries are treated far worse than our pampered lot! Most leave this country for better tax breaks, or weather, not because of a few nasty headlines!


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2018)

It's ill-advised but, really.......
So some people think it's going to encourage others to get a gun and shoot someone....
That's so laughable it's painful.
The only people who will be encouraged to start a gunfight after seeing this are well down that road already.
The professionally offended are out in force.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			you do realise the final wasnâ€™t in Russia donâ€™t you???
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. However there was a lot being written before the weekend of the threat of trouble. It's a cause of concern for next month and I was simply interested to see if there was any sign of trouble.

As for Sterling, he has made his reasons perfectly clear and yet gets slaughtered on social media and in press and nothing will deflect them from making a story out of nothing. He can have whatever he likes on his body as long as he performs well in an England shirt


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 29, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news...-to-be-punished-over-mo-salah-injury-11388482

Unbelievable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news...-to-be-punished-over-mo-salah-injury-11388482

Unbelievable
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. As for the law suit then that's madness beyond words


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. As for the law suit then that's madness beyond words
		
Click to expand...

Surely its fake news??

I've just tried to find the actual petition so i can sign it but no joy. 

If you find it let me know. Ta.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for the concern, i'm back safe and well. it was a long old trip but barring the result, it was up there with one of the best i've ever had following the reds. 




Liverpoolphil said:



			So I see Sterling is once again being smashed from pillar to post for a tattoo he had done and itâ€™s no surprise itâ€™s being generated by that disgusting rag the S&n .

Itâ€™s quite clear what his meaning of the tattoo is but it seems the single cell inbreds are reacting to just a picture from the rag 

It appears Sterling canâ€™t do anything right - regardless of what people think of his ability on the pitch the treatment of him by the red top rag media is disgusting 

Itâ€™s appears he is criticised for 

Eating in Greggs 
Shopping in Primark 
Buying his mum a kitchen 

No wonder our top sportstars leave the country
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil but in your haste to slate the Sun which of course I understand is justified,how can it be obvious.

I listened to the reason on the news this morning and I'm sure only his closest family members and friends would have known as his reason is far from obvious.

As someone else stated the last statement is laughable.

Sometimes its best to keep your feelings close to your chest.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Surely its fake news??

I've just tried to find the actual petition so i can sign it but no joy. 

If you find it let me know. Ta.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.change.org/p/uefa-uefa-...ramos-for-intentionally-hurting-mohamed-salah


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



https://www.change.org/p/uefa-uefa-...ramos-for-intentionally-hurting-mohamed-salah

Click to expand...

That's laughable!

Think i'd rather it had all been fake news!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			That's laughable!

Think i'd rather it had all been fake news!
		
Click to expand...

The Egyptian Football Fans donâ€™t seem to happy to lose their star man for the World Cup - guess it shows how much he is revered over there or within the Egyptian community. Guess itâ€™s just a reactionary response after seeing what happened to him.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



https://www.change.org/p/uefa-uefa-...ramos-for-intentionally-hurting-mohamed-salah

Click to expand...

  Wow I am lost for words.



Papas1982 said:



			That's laughable!

Think i'd rather it had all been fake news!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Egyptian Football Fans donâ€™t seem to happy to lose their star man for the World Cup - guess it shows how much he is revered over there or within the Egyptian community. Guess itâ€™s just a *reactionary* response after seeing what happened to him.
		
Click to expand...

It's embarrassing! 

If it had been for the elbow, i could see the call for a uefa ban. 

The Salah one, had em both grabbing each other. Whilst we all know Ramos is dirty, the arm injured is due to the fall, not even Ramos grabbing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 29, 2018)

Petition is a bit of a joke!
There are differing opinions on this but only one man knows if it was deliberate and thatâ€™s Ramos!
But all the diving around and the elbow should be looked at , I thought they did this anyway.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Petition is a bit of a joke!
*There are differing opinions on this but only one man knows if it was deliberate and thatâ€™s Ramos!*
But all the diving around and the elbow should be looked at , I thought they did this anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Really?

I mean i reckon it's clear cut that he meant to go in tough on him and make him uncomfortable, but does anyone really think that during the exchange. One where Salah also had hold of his arm during the tumble Ramos deliberately rolled over him attempted to dislocate his other arm? Thats up their with fake moon landings imo


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			It's embarrassing! 

If it had been for the elbow, i could see the call for a uefa ban. 

The Salah one, had em both grabbing each other. Whilst we all know Ramos is dirty, the arm injured is due to the fall, not even Ramos grabbing.
		
Click to expand...

Most of petitions are a joke in that change.org and I suspect most sensible people will just laugh it off , I was already mentioned in the thread and suspect most ignored because itâ€™s just not newsworthy or worth the hassle. Do people really care , I very much doubt it - itâ€™s as bad as the click bait rubbish you see all over social media - some get sucked in by in and replaster it everywhere most treat it how it should - ignored.

As for what Ramos did - I have no doubt he meant to pull him to the floor like he did in some form of letting him know he was there - donâ€™t tbink anyone can say he meant to injury but was certainly over physical with him and Ramos actions caused the injury - I expect it didnâ€™t bother Ramos one bit.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As for what Ramos did - I have no doubt he meant to pull him to the floor like he did in some form of letting him know he was there - donâ€™t tbink anyone can say he meant to injury but was certainly over physical with him and Ramos actions caused the injury - I expect it didnâ€™t bother Ramos one bit.
		
Click to expand...

Conveniently ignoring the fact that it was Salah that grabbed Ramos's arm first and initiated what went after.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Petition is a bit of a joke!
There are differing opinions on this but only one man knows if it was deliberate and thatâ€™s Ramos!
But all the diving around and the elbow should be looked at , I thought they did this anyway.
		
Click to expand...

If only we had someone like him in our team. Weâ€™re too nice and donâ€™t have any auld arses who are prepared to go that yard further, city have one,Chelsea have a couple, Yernited have a couple even spurs have one.

We may not like it, but itâ€™s been part of football for years and years. Hunter,Souness, Harris etc. Some are campaigning for change in  football but it will become too sanitised.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most of petitions are a joke in that change.org and I suspect most sensible people will just laugh it off , I was already mentioned in the thread and suspect most ignored because itâ€™s just not newsworthy or worth the hassle. Do people really care , I very much doubt it - itâ€™s as bad as the click bait rubbish you see all over social media - some get sucked in by in and replaster it everywhere most treat it how it should - ignored.

As for what Ramos did - I have no doubt he meant to pull him to the floor like he did in some form of letting him know he was there - donâ€™t tbink anyone can say he meant to injury but was certainly over physical with him and Ramos actions caused the injury - *I expect it didnâ€™t bother Ramos one bit*.
		
Click to expand...


I fully agree. To be brutally honest i have no problem with that.

I see far worse tackles made where worse can and does happen, and it seems that a little hand gestured apology is deemed good enough. Players know when they go ott and apologising afterwards is just a way to clear their conscience generally imo.

Lot's of good teams have had enforcers and he's one for Madrid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I fully agree. To be brutally honest i have no problem with that.

I see far worse tackles made where worse can and does happen, and it seems that a little hand gestured apology is deemed good enough. Players know when they go ott and apologising afterwards is just a way to clear their conscience generally imo.

Lot's of good teams have had enforcers and he's one for Madrid.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - Ramos and Pepe before them have never had any issues going beyond the line to make themselves know to a striker - donâ€™t think it bothers them if someone gets injured and I expect at times they have done it deliberately and been happy to get away with a yellow card , it appears that Ramos has done the same thing to another player before. 

They were both grappling with each other and it was a situation he took advantage of - kept hold of him , down and roll and he prob thought that it wools shake up Salah enough to make him twice , no doubt if it didnâ€™t happen Ramos would have been booked for a challenge somewhere else on him - but i donâ€™t think he did it to injure him to put him out of the game 

Didnâ€™t hear about the elbow at first but seeing it now is very damning 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KmjQa6kdFkk


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I agree - Ramos and Pepe before them have never had any issues going beyond the line to make themselves know to a striker - donâ€™t think it bothers them if someone gets injured and I expect at times they have done it deliberately and been happy to get away with a yellow card , it appears that Ramos has done the same thing to another player before. 

They were both grappling with each other and it was a situation he took advantage of - kept hold of him , down and roll and he prob thought that it wools shake up Salah enough to make him twice , no doubt if it didnâ€™t happen Ramos would have been booked for a challenge somewhere else on him - but i donâ€™t think he did it to injure him to put him out of the game 

Didnâ€™t hear about the elbow at first but seeing it now is very damning 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KmjQa6kdFkk

Click to expand...

Yeah he should get a ban for the elbow, i'd imagine he'll get away with it though.

You'd think it would be easy for both Uefa and Madrid to take. 3 match ban makes Uefa look like they care and Madrid would just lose him for group games which they'd expect to get though anyways.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Really?

I mean i reckon it's clear cut that he meant to go in tough on him and make him uncomfortable, but does anyone really think that during the exchange. One where Salah also had hold of his arm during the tumble Ramos deliberately rolled over him attempted to dislocate his other arm? Thats up their with fake moon landings imo
		
Click to expand...

first part is correct imo , but nobody can predict the level of injury Salaha was just unlucky.
But am convinced Ramos brought him down deliberately.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah he should get a ban for the elbow, i'd imagine he'll get away with it though.

You'd think it would be easy for both Uefa and Madrid to take. 3 match ban makes Uefa look like they care and Madrid would just lose him for group games which they'd expect to get though anyways.
		
Click to expand...

Can't see UEFA doing anything at all. This footage has been out there for a few days and nothing forthcoming.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			If only we had someone like him in our team. Weâ€™re too nice and donâ€™t have any auld arses who are prepared to go that yard further, city have one,Chelsea have a couple, Yernited have a couple even spurs have one.

We may not like it, but itâ€™s been part of football for years and years. Hunter,Souness, Harris etc. Some are campaigning for change in  football but it will become too sanitised.
		
Click to expand...

yes I agree and said so in post 124.
I have watched it twice and never seen a questionable challenge by a red.
Can u imagine what Souness would have done in that game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			first part is correct imo , but nobody can predict the level of injury salaha was just unlucky.
But am convinced ramos brought him down deliberately.
		
Click to expand...

it wasnâ€™t even a foul!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			yes I agree and said so in post 124.
I have watched it twice and never seen a questionable challenge by a red.
Can u imagine what Souness would have done in that game.
		
Click to expand...

Watch the full version of Ramos elbowing Karius, VVD pushes Ramos towards Karius first, questionable challenge in the box?
Ramos deliberately raises his elbow at Karius and should be retrospectively banned.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Watch the full version of Ramos elbowing Karius, VVD pushes Ramos towards Karius first, questionable challenge in the box?
Ramos deliberately raises his elbow at Karius and should be retrospectively banned.
		
Click to expand...

Why should he be banned retrospectively? Why cant we leave the game on the pitch at the final whistle?

Football matches are over analysed as it is, blow the whistle and discuss the immediate aftermath and leave it at that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Why should he be banned retrospectively? Why cant we leave the game on the pitch at the final whistle?

Football matches are over analysed as it is, blow the whistle and discuss the immediate aftermath and leave it at that.
		
Click to expand...

Because weâ€™re not talking about a mis-timed tackle or an accident here, a deliberate elbow is a violent attack and has no place on a football pitch.
Were do you draw the line as to what a player can and canâ€™t get away with if itâ€™s unseen by the Officials


----------



## One Planer (May 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Why should he be banned retrospectively? Why cant we leave the game on the pitch at the final whistle?

Football matches are over analysed as it is, blow the whistle and discuss the immediate aftermath and leave it at that.
		
Click to expand...

For the most part Stu I agree with that. 

Question is of there is no retrospective action, what stops them doing it again?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			it wasnâ€™t even a foul!
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion !
Also the refs itâ€™s not like they are wrong sometimes!
But mine differs!

How many times have you seen a striker put his arm across a defender thereâ€™s a clash and the defender gets penalised , it happens all the time.

I have seen defenders sent off when itâ€™s quite clear the striker put his arm across first.
This is just feeling where he is while you are looking at the ball at speed.

like I said opinions differ ,it would be boring if we all agreed on everything.


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			first part is correct imo , but nobody can predict the level of injury Salaha was just unlucky.
But am convinced Ramos brought him down deliberately.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Ramosa knew what he was doing but I'm equally convinced that Ramosa didn't intend the sustained shoulder damage.


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2018)

Sterling's tattoo being crticised by Diane Abbott, surely that should be on the comedy channel.
She's hilarious.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 29, 2018)

https://twitter.com/kindprins/status/1000583894549266432?s=21

No, itâ€™s a matter of fact, the Referee did not give a foul to either side when Ramos and Salah tangled.
The opinion is whether you think the Referee was correct or not.

Have a look at the Refs position.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



https://twitter.com/kindprins/status/1000583894549266432?s=21

No, itâ€™s a matter of fact, the Referee did not give a foul to either side when Ramos and Salah tangled.
The opinion is whether you think the Referee was correct or not.

Have a look at the Refs position.
		
Click to expand...

I think he got it wrong.
Its his leg that brings Salaha down but he turns him over.

Just because the refs in a good position dosnt mean he always gets it right.

He had nothing to do most of the game, it was the tamest final Iâ€™ve seen.

look at the tackle that got Mane booked! 

Ramos is noted for this itâ€™s a shame as heâ€™s a good player.

But he will be polishing his medals while Salaha watches the World Cup at home.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



https://twitter.com/kindprins/status/1000583894549266432?s=21

No, itâ€™s a matter of fact, the Referee did not give a foul to either side when Ramos and Salah tangled.
The opinion is whether you think the Referee was correct or not.

Have a look at the Refs position.
		
Click to expand...

That just confirms what I saw on Saturday night, Ramos knew what he was doing, he quite obviously traps Salahs arm and brings him down with almost a judo style hip throw. Sly foul imo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			That just confirms what I saw on Saturday night, Ramos knew what he was doing, he quite obviously traps Salahs arm and brings him down with almost a judo style hip throw. Sly foul imo.
		
Click to expand...

He traps Salahs arm after Salah leans in to him and grabs his arm, its 2 world class players tussling for a ball that tangle and fall over, an accident, certainly not a premeditated judo style hip throw :rofl:


----------



## Kellfire (May 30, 2018)

Is the Ramos thing still rumbling on?


Salah reaches across Ramos and pulls his left arm down slightly to throw Ramos off balance but in doing so doesn't retain his footing. Ramos and Salah are both pushed right (away from the ball) by the tussle and Ramos leaves his arm locked with Salah's to prevent Salah getting away. So yes, Salah initiated the contact but the ball broke away from him. Ramos gave as good as he got to prevent Salah's move giving the Egyptian an advantage. A good old fashioned 50/50 tussle that Salah initiated and unfortunately got injured from.


----------



## PieMan (May 30, 2018)

Why is everyone still debating an incident that took place in the 2017/2018 season on the 2018/2019 thread?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't see UEFA doing anything at all. This footage has been out there for a few days and nothing forthcoming.
		
Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			Why is everyone still debating an incident that took place in the 2017/2018 season on the 2018/2019 thread?
		
Click to expand...

Mod Power closed the thread.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Because weâ€™re not talking about a mis-timed tackle or an accident here, a deliberate elbow is a violent attack and has no place on a football pitch.
*Were do you draw the line as to what a player can and canâ€™t get away with if itâ€™s unseen by the Officials*

Click to expand...

IMO fisty cuffs and off the ball incidents. 

We as fans and more importantly the media need to  accept  refs decisions in games. Once he blows the whistle thats it. Discuss the game by all means but wanting situations looked at for retrospective punishment is taking it too far. 

European refs usully let games flow better.

 Fans of all clubs and the media want every refs decision to be 100% correct but its impossible


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Mod Power closed the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, daft idea to start this thread before the fixture release date.
Next weâ€™ll have the World Cup thread and people will talk about it on both threads


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			IMO fisty cuffs and off the ball incidents. 

We as fans and more importantly the media need to  accept  refs decisions in games. Once he blows the whistle thats it. Discuss the game by all means but wanting situations looked at for retrospective punishment is taking it too far. 

European refs usully let games flow better.

 Fans of all clubs and the media want every refs decision to be 100% correct but its impossible
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m all for that Stu, but Iâ€™d genuinely class an elbow to the face as a step over the line.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m all for that Stu, but Iâ€™d genuinely class an elbow to the face as a step over the line.
		
Click to expand...

It's happened so quick its impossible to see if it was deliberate or not.

Lets stop trying to sanitise the game and i think refs performances would improve. 

Trying to get all decisions  100% correct is putting huge pressure on refs.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2018)

One Planer said:



			For the most part Stu I agree with that. 

Question is of there is no retrospective action, what stops them doing it again?
		
Click to expand...

Its upto the managers of the players to start cracking down on diving etc. 

Once managers start getting a grip of players maybe, just maybe,  we'll start to see a difference on the pitch.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			He traps Salahs arm after Salah leans in to him and grabs his arm, its 2 world class players tussling for a ball that tangle and fall over, an accident, certainly not a premeditated judo style hip throw :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nice way to put words in my mouth ðŸ¤¡ 
If you canâ€™t see what happens then I canâ€™t be @rsed explaining again.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Nice way to put words in my mouth ðŸ¤¡ 
If you canâ€™t see what happens then I canâ€™t be @rsed explaining again.
		
Click to expand...

What words? You said he was sly, knew what he was doing :blah: :blah: and therefore implies there was intention and planning.
Easier to dismiss than discuss though :thup:


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think he got it wrong.
Its his leg that brings Salaha down but he turns him over.

Just because the refs in a good position dosnt mean he always gets it right.

He had nothing to do most of the game, it was the tamest final Iâ€™ve seen.

look at the tackle that got Mane booked! 

Ramos is noted for this itâ€™s a shame as heâ€™s a good player.

But he will be polishing his medals while Salaha watches the World Cup at home.
		
Click to expand...

Who the hell is Salaha?


----------



## Kellfire (May 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Who the hell is Salaha?
		
Click to expand...

He's when someone doesn't bother changing their auto-correct I've been assuming...


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			What words? You said he was sly, knew what he was doing :blah: :blah: and therefore implies there was intention and planning.
Easier to dismiss than discuss though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You planted â€œpremeditatedâ€ in there which I didnâ€™t use, itâ€™s too quick to be premeditated but once Salahs weight is going towards Ramos he knows exactly what heâ€™s going to do. Itâ€™s like a lot of martial arts, you use the weight and momentum of the other person against them, but in a very subtle way. Like I said, if you canâ€™t see that then Iâ€™m going to try and explain the subtleties of wing chun on you ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			You planted â€œpremeditatedâ€ in there which I didnâ€™t use, itâ€™s too quick to be premeditated but once Salahs weight is going towards Ramos he knows exactly what heâ€™s going to do. Itâ€™s like a lot of martial arts, you use the weight and momentum of the other person against them, but in a very subtle way. Like I said, if you canâ€™t see that then Iâ€™m going to try and explain the subtleties of wing chun on you ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Or as already said, 2 players coming together fall over. End off, nothing to see here, move along, not one Lpool player even appealed the none decision.


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			You planted â€œpremeditatedâ€ in there which I didnâ€™t use, itâ€™s too quick to be premeditated but once Salahs weight is going towards Ramos he knows exactly what heâ€™s going to do. Itâ€™s like a lot of martial arts, you use the weight and momentum of the other person against them, but in a very subtle way. Like I said, if you canâ€™t see that then Iâ€™m going to try and explain the subtleties of wing chun on you ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Think you're reading a bit too much into that. Ramos realises he's going to hit the deck so he grabs Salah's arm in order to drag him down too so he can't sprint away. That's it.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Or as already said, 2 players coming together fall over. End off, nothing to see here, move along, not one Lpool player even appealed the none decision.
		
Click to expand...

If you say so &#128564;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			If you say so ðŸ˜´
		
Click to expand...

Watch it again, thatâ€™s what happened :thup:
#conspiracytheories


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Think you're reading a bit too much into that. Ramos realises he's going to hit the deck so he grabs Salah's arm in order to drag him down too so he can't sprint away. That's it.
		
Click to expand...

Ramos practises this move in training :rofl:


----------



## Depreston (May 30, 2018)

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...r-break-set-to-be-confirmed-in-next-fortnight

Step in the right direction? or pointless?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2018)

Depreston said:



http://www.skysports.com/football/n...r-break-set-to-be-confirmed-in-next-fortnight

Step in the right direction? or pointless?
		
Click to expand...

It depends how the teams use the time. If they go off to Dubai for warm weather training that is fine. If they go off to Singapore or Malaysia for exhibition matches then it is a waste of time.

The rest of Europe seems to like the break so there I no harm in trying it out and seeing if it works for us as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2018)

I think what I can see from the video is 

Salah and Ramos grapple to start with , Ramos then grabs hold of Salah and starts falling and doesnâ€™t let go which then brings Salah down and he falls awkwardly which meant his done his shoulder 

Now when Ramos was falling he could have let go but I expect he thought if I let go then Salah could continue to be part of the play whilst Ramos is out of the game on the floor so that gives Liverpool the advantage- so Ramos o expect thought if Iâ€™m out of the game momentarily then so will be the player Iâ€™m marking , he did the same against Alves the year before but the referee blew for the foul

Ramos didnâ€™t intentionally go out to hurt Salah but I have no doubt he would have been happy to see him go off


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2018)

Beezerk in agreeing with Liverpoolphil shocker


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Beezerk in agreeing with Liverpoolphil shocker  

Click to expand...

If you think thatâ€™s bad I agree with kellfire 
End of days :rofl:
Although Phil didnâ€™t mention any premeditated Judo moves


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Depreston said:



http://www.skysports.com/football/n...r-break-set-to-be-confirmed-in-next-fortnight

Step in the right direction? or pointless?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d just be happy to know the genuine reason, ie, is it for weather? Or players are tired? etc.

It says player tiredness but, weâ€™ve had snow and ice anytime from Nov to April in the last 10 years up here in the North East, if they take a break in Jan and the snow arrives in March is it not going to create a fixture backlog and more pressure on the players.


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2018)

Depreston said:



http://www.skysports.com/football/n...r-break-set-to-be-confirmed-in-next-fortnight

Step in the right direction? or pointless?
		
Click to expand...

That's quite interesting. I think it's worthwhile to be honest. We'll only see if there's a benefit at the end of that season really. I see they've had to stagger the break so there's still games on each week and Sky/BT don't kick off.


----------



## Kellfire (May 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think what I can see from the video is 

Salah and Ramos grapple to start with , Ramos then grabs hold of Salah and starts falling and doesnâ€™t let go which then brings Salah down and he falls awkwardly which meant his done his shoulder 

Now when Ramos was falling he could have let go but I expect he thought if I let go then Salah could continue to be part of the play whilst Ramos is out of the game on the floor so that gives Liverpool the advantage- so Ramos o expect thought if Iâ€™m out of the game momentarily then so will be the player Iâ€™m marking , he did the same against Alves the year before but the referee blew for the foul

Ramos didnâ€™t intentionally go out to hurt Salah but I have no doubt he would have been happy to see him go off
		
Click to expand...

If you're already falling and you're holding someone, I think instinct kicks in and you'll keep grabbing on to them as well.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think what I can see from the video is 

*Salah and Ramos grapple to start with*

Click to expand...

Or a view of the same incident from someone without Liverpool tinted glasses.....

Salah grabs hold of Ramos and initiates the incident. Ramos responds by holding Salah's arm. If we're going to get into the finer details, Salah commits the first offence when he grabs Ramos. Therefore the free kick should have gone to Madrid.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d just be happy to know the genuine reason, ie, is it for weather? Or players are tired? etc.

It says player tiredness but, weâ€™ve had snow and ice anytime from Nov to April in the last 10 years up here in the North East, if they take a break in Jan and the snow arrives in March is it not going to create a fixture backlog and more pressure on the players.
		
Click to expand...

Must be player fatigue. Fixtures at PL level rarely get cancelled now due to snow and if they do it is only because of issues outside of the ground. The snow does not come at the same time every year, it is not predictable in England and Wales.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 30, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Or a view of the same incident from someone without Liverpool tinted glasses.....

Salah grabs hold of Ramos and initiates the incident. Ramos responds by holding Salah's arm. If we're going to get into the finer details, Salah commits the first offence when he grabs Ramos. Therefore the free kick should have gone to Madrid.
		
Click to expand...

Phil can spin any situation though.

Does anyone honestly think Salah is seriously injured and going to miss the WC.
Watching him this morning walking through the airport tells me its all plating out for the media attention, could be wrong but from someone who has done his shoulder on many occasions I had a sling on for days after


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2018)

Depreston said:



http://www.skysports.com/football/n...r-break-set-to-be-confirmed-in-next-fortnight

Step in the right direction? or pointless?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t see the reason or need for it ,

Clubs will use it to go abroad and play some meaningless money spinning friendly.


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Donâ€™t see the reason or need for it ,

Clubs will use it to go abroad and play some meaningless money spinning friendly.
		
Click to expand...

It says right there in the article that they have agreed not to. Many managers have been campaigning for a winter break in England, would be a bit weird if they then fielded teams in friendlies while it was happening.


----------



## cookelad (May 30, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Probably still trying to escape the Ukraine!
		
Click to expand...

I can go and wait by the border and keep the engine running if needs be!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It says right there in the article that they have agreed not to. Many managers have been campaigning for a winter break in England, would be a bit weird if they then fielded teams in friendlies while it was happening.
		
Click to expand...

As soon as one club gets offered a lot of money then it will happen , there will be nothing stopping them regardless of what a manager says. 

You can see it - Man Utd and Barcelona just happen to be having winter training in Dubai , well we might as well have a little friendly - Prem League can see the rights on telly and Dubai pay the clubs a couple of million - done. 

Clubs have been playing through Jan for decades and decades along with all the other comps and itâ€™s been fine


----------



## cookelad (May 30, 2018)

Depreston said:



http://www.skysports.com/football/n...r-break-set-to-be-confirmed-in-next-fortnight

Step in the right direction? or pointless?
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand the idea if I'm honest, it just means they've got to squeeze 38 league games, the FA and league cups and any European football into less time.


----------



## GB72 (May 30, 2018)

I always thought that the purpose of a squad was not only to cover injury but also to allow teams to rest players. Surely with the squad sizes that clubs have it would be perfectly possible to give every player some time off throughout the season without the need for a designated break.


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2018)

cookelad said:



			Don't understand the idea if I'm honest, it just means they've got to squeeze 38 league games, the FA and league cups and any European football into less time.
		
Click to expand...

It's only one extra week if I've understood correctly. Clubs will get one weekend off, which amounts to 13 days without a game if you measure Saturday to Saturday. FA have agreed to move FA Cup 5th round to mid-week to accommodate an extra Saturday as well.


----------



## Jensen (May 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Watch it again, thatâ€™s what happened :thup:
#conspiracytheories
		
Click to expand...

Consult Hong Kong Phooey after he's read his Hong Kong book of kung fu ðŸ˜„


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

The foreign managers were the first to moan about winter breaks followed by Allardyce when he did the England job for a few weeks.
Personally Iâ€™d rather the PL and Sky supported the teams playing in Europe by not making some of them kick off at stupid times and play on the sunday before the midweek fixtures.
The PL are supporting this then mess teams about to suit TV.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Who the hell is Salaha?
		
Click to expand...

You got a bit of time on your hands.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 30, 2018)

First chance I had to speak to my scouse brother-in- law and he's worse than some on hear for being bias,anyway he puts the blame on the defeat firmly on Klopp saying everyone knew for 2/3 seasons that a new goalie was a top priority and nothing was done.


----------



## user2010 (May 30, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			You got a bit of time on your hands.
		
Click to expand...


Go on then, enlighten us!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			First chance I had to speak to my scouse brother-in- law and he's worse than some on hear for being bias,anyway he puts the blame on the defeat firmly on Klopp saying* everyone knew for 2/3 seasons that a new goalie was a top priority and nothing was done*.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not true, something was done. 

Klopp bought Karius 2 summers ago.

The one thing some fans seem to forget he only cost us Â£5m, World class keepers cost 10x more at least. 

Klopp has, rightly or wrongly,  shown immemse  faith in Karius but has been let down. To blame klopp for losing the final is madness IMO.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats not true, something was done. 

Klopp bought Karius 2 summers ago.

The one thing some fans seem to forget he only cost us Â£5m, World class keepers cost 10x more at least. 

Klopp has, rightly or wrongly,  shown immemse  faith in Karius but has been let down. To blame klopp for losing the final is madness IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Hey just passing on a fellow reds take on it:thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats not true, something was done. 

*Klopp bought Karius* 2 summers ago.

The one thing some fans seem to forget he only cost us Â£5m, World class keepers cost 10x more at least. 

Klopp has, rightly or wrongly,  shown immemse  faith in Karius but has been let down. To blame klopp for losing the final is madness IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Is it wrong to blame Klopp for losing the final? I've highlighted the key part of your post. Klopp bought Karius. He didn't inherit him from a previous manager. The fee is largely irrelevant as Klopp bought him and must have thought he was or could be good enough for Liverpool. The fact that Karius was in goal for the final is down to Klopp and no-one else. Therefore it's Klopp's fault that Karius was in goal to make those mistakes.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Hey just passing on a fellow reds take on it:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah no problem :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is it wrong to blame Klopp for losing the final? I've highlighted the key part of your post. Klopp bought Karius. He didn't inherit him from a previous manager. *The fee is largely irrelevant as Klopp bought him and must have thought he was or could be good enough for Liverpool*. The fact that Karius was in goal for the final is down to Klopp and no-one else. Therefore it's Klopp's fault that Karius was in goal to make those mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

How would he know if he wasnâ€™t given a fair chance??

To a point Klopp takes the blame for every signing, good ones and bad ones. Karius has improved under Klopp and has had some decent games since Christmas. Klopp has shown huge faith in Karius and for my money Karius has let him down.

To solely blame Klopp is madness IMO.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



*How would he know if he wasnâ€™t given a fair chance??*

To a point Klopp takes the blame for every signing, good ones and bad ones. Karius has improved under Klopp and has had some decent games since Christmas. Klopp has shown huge faith in Karius and for my money Karius has let him down.

To solely blame Klopp is madness IMO.
		
Click to expand...

You've previously said that at top quality keeper costs 10 times the fee that Karius cost which surely gives an indication of the player's ability. 

If the manager has the final say on transfers (I have no idea if Klopp does at Liverpool or not) then he takes full blame for the signings not just "to a point". It doesn't matter if Karius has improved under Klopp he clearly wasn't good enough when he needed to be.

To be clear, I'm not saying that Klopp is solely to blame for the loss but he does have to take some of the blame.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			If the manager has the final say on transfers (I have no idea if Klopp does at Liverpool or not) then he takes full blame for the signings not just "to a point". It doesn't matter if Karius has improved under Klopp he clearly wasn't good enough when he needed to be.

To be clear, *I'm not saying that Klopp is solely to blame for the loss* but he does have to take some of the blame.
		
Click to expand...

Your previous posts certainly read that way. 

Managers are not at fault for individual performances, unless theyâ€™re consistently underperforming. From my seat in the stands this season I canâ€™t remember poor games from Karius, odd moments but on the whole heâ€™s improved. Is he good enough IMO to be our No1 for the foreseeable?? No heâ€™s not but I trust Klopp to get more things right than wrong. 

Klopp has deserved criticism at times but he canâ€™t be criticised for showing a young player faith and belief only for that player to dump on him.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			You've previously said that at top quality keeper costs 10 times the fee that Karius cost which surely gives an indication of the player's ability.
		
Click to expand...

Not always. 

Veron Â£28m iirc at that time, a massive fee.
Carroll Â£35m massive fee
Anelka. Â£500k
Mahrez Â£400k
Kante.    Â£1m ish iirc

Loads more players have gone for huge fees and flopped and vice versa.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

British media saying Spanish papers reporting Salah has told his agent he wants to leave Lpool with Real Madrid willing to meet Lpoolâ€™s Â£175 million valuation.
Could be a long summer of rumours.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			British media saying Spanish papers reporting Salah has told his agent he wants to leave Lpool with Real Madrid willing to meet Lpoolâ€™s Â£175 million valuation.
Could be a long summer of rumours.
		
Click to expand...

Sell him, heâ€™s a 1 season wonder


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2018)

So, at this point Real are going to buy Hazard, Neymar and Salah &#128565;. There are clearly some agents working hard at the moment to squeeze some extra pennies for them and their clients.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Sell him, heâ€™s a 1 season wonder 

Click to expand...

Hideous amount of money, swap for Bale


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			So, at this point Real are going to buy Hazard, Neymar and Salah &#128565;. There are clearly some agents working hard at the moment to squeeze some extra pennies for them and their clients.
		
Click to expand...

With money left over if they sell Ronaldo and Bale.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Sell him, heâ€™s a 1 season wonder 

Click to expand...

He's going nowhere. LP has categorically told us that. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			So, at this point Real are going to buy Hazard, Neymar and Salah ðŸ˜µ. There are clearly some agents working hard at the moment to squeeze some extra pennies for them and their clients.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all from the same Spanish â€œsourceâ€ which is the Spanish version of the S&n 

Madrid have apparently been buying Salah since Jan. 

I think Neymar will be their big signing this summer


----------



## pokerjoke (May 31, 2018)

Surprise surprise Salah will be fit for the world cup.
Reports that he strained a ligament in his shoulder.
Experience told me he never dislocated it at all.
Good news for Egypt and the world cup,always good to see top players on the world stage.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Surprise surprise Salah will be fit for the world cup.
Reports that he strained a ligament in his shoulder.
Experience told me he never dislocated it at all.
Good news for Egypt and the world cup,always good to see top players on the world stage.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ll have to remove your signature off the petition now Tony.


----------



## Big_G (May 31, 2018)

Wow Zidane gone, that will start the dominos falling

Wenger in???


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

Big_G said:



			Wow Zidane gone, that will start the dominos falling

Wenger in???
		
Click to expand...

Klopp


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2018)

Big_G said:



			Wow Zidane gone, that will start the dominos falling

Wenger in???
		
Click to expand...

I suspect they maybe casting an eye over to Spurs and Pochettino or maybe someone like Jardin or Saurri


----------



## TheDiablo (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I suspect they maybe casting an eye over to Spurs and Pochettino or maybe someone like Jardin or Saurri
		
Click to expand...

I personally think that Poch will be the 'next' Real manager after Zidane's replacement. He's a very smart and ambitious guy, and there's not much to gain by going now to a squad thats won 3 CL in a row (main measure of success at RM), aging, and looks about to get broken up. He'll let someone else try and fail before coming in.

Conte, Guti or Sarri for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			I personally think that Poch will be the 'next' Real manager after Zidane's replacement. He's a very smart and ambitious guy, and there's not much to gain by going now to a squad thats won 3 CL in a row (main measure of success at RM), aging, and looks about to get broken up. He'll let someone else try and fail before coming in.

Conte, Guti or Sarri for me.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thatâ€™s prob the smart play , is Guti still at Madrid B or Youth team ? 

Whoever the next manager is will possibly have to deal with Ronaldo going and maybe Neymar coming in. But it could be a blank page for Pochettino to start from with possibly a few Spurs players joining him - if he was offered it then I think it would be hard for him to turn down

I also see Chelsea have put their stadium plans on hold as well - they say itâ€™s a about money but wonder how much the current issue with Abramovich has to do with it


----------



## User62651 (May 31, 2018)

So will Bale be more likely to hang about in Madrid if he thinks a new coach will get him in starting 11? New coach needs to stand up to Ronaldo's unhealthy team influence there.

Zidane leaving no massive surprise, not a lot more he can achieve there and his 3 European Cups in a row very unlikey to be matched so a great legacy (before this current team has to be rebuilt). I think it's his choice and he's not being pushed but you never know. Maybe he'll take some time off then head to SerieA, Juventus would seem an obvious place in time or maybe the France job. Cant see Zidane coming to EPL, not sure why.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			So will Bale be more likely to hang about in Madrid if he thinks a new coach will get him in starting 11? New coach needs to stand up to Ronaldo's unhealthy team influence there.

Zidane leaving no massive surprise, not a lot more he can achieve there and his 3 European Cups in a row very unlikey to be matched so a great legacy (before this current team has to be rebuilt). I think it's his choice and he's not being pushed but you never know. Maybe he'll take some time off then head to SerieA, Juventus would seem an obvious place in time or maybe the France job. Cant see Zidane coming to EPL, not sure why.
		
Click to expand...

I heard he was leaving to get the Everton job before Silva is announced. Smart move ZZ :rofl:


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2018)

Swap with Mourinho?  :thup:


----------



## TheDiablo (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah thatâ€™s prob the smart play , is Guti still at Madrid B or Youth team ? 

Whoever the next manager is will possibly have to deal with Ronaldo going and maybe Neymar coming in. But it could be a blank page for Pochettino to start from with possibly a few Spurs players joining him - if he was offered it then I think it would be hard for him to turn down

I also see Chelsea have put their stadium plans on hold as well - they say itâ€™s a about money but wonder how much the current issue with Abramovich has to do with it
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Guti is with the B team, which was the same route taken by ZZ. A Madridista through and through as well and would be very popular. Agree it would be tough to turn down, but that applies universally and not just to Poch.

The Chelsea stadium on hold is just a card Abramovich is playing imo


----------



## Old Skier (May 31, 2018)

Never play cards with a Russian. This could be the beginning of the end of the Abramovich marriage.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

Marco Silva announced as Everton manager.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Marco Silva announced as Everton manager.
		
Click to expand...

ZZ is going to be feeling really foolish right now then .

With Silva and Brands now in place hopefully we can get our business done nice and early. Few of our lads are going to Russia so they can get a proper pre season and be ready to go first match up.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Ramos practises this move in training :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

On Bale? Maybe thatâ€™s why heâ€™s injured so much......


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Not always. 

Veron Â£28m iirc at that time, a massive fee.
Carroll Â£35m massive fee
Anelka. Â£500k
Mahrez Â£400k
Kante.    Â£1m ish iirc

Loads more players have gone for huge fees and flopped and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

Hey you forgot King Eric .....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2018)

Well according to the report on the BBC it seems Abramovich is stopping the stadium because of the visa issues - not sure if this is going to get worse and itâ€™s going to be bad news for Chelsea if their purse strings are tightened


----------



## Jensen (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well according to the report on the BBC it seems Abramovich is stopping the stadium because of the visa issues - not sure if this is going to get worse and itâ€™s going to be bad news for Chelsea if their purse strings are tightened
		
Click to expand...


Let's hope so ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 31, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Go on then, enlighten us!

Click to expand...

an obvious spelling mistake why comment unless he has nothing to do!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well according to the report on the BBC it seems Abramovich is stopping the stadium because of the visa issues - not sure if this is going to get worse and itâ€™s going to be bad news for Chelsea if their purse strings are tightened
		
Click to expand...

Could cost a few jobs though!
With the loss of taxes if he pays any.
But the government are trying to clamp down on Russian money(Putins mates) but Roman is an Israeli citizen now.
Wonder how many Russians they have denied visas or just picking high profile ones.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Marco Silva announced as Everton manager.
		
Click to expand...

Evertonâ€™s attempt at buying Silva-ware :ears:


----------



## user2010 (May 31, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			an obvious spelling mistake why comment unless he has nothing to do!
		
Click to expand...


Yeah ok, a spelling mistake once is forgivable but to keep making the same mistake over and over, even when it's been pointed out to you and you STILL keep doing it...â€¦
Salah, ok, got it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Evertonâ€™s attempt at buying Silva-ware :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what the reaction would be if he finished below where Allardyce got them ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Evertonâ€™s attempt at buying Silva-ware :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Got to be better than the tupperware weâ€™ve won over the last 20+ years


----------



## pokerjoke (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well according to the report on the BBC it seems Abramovich is stopping the stadium because of the visa issues - not sure if this is going to get worse and itâ€™s going to be bad news for Chelsea if their purse strings are tightened
		
Click to expand...

I think they were speculative reports.
Probably the reason but it would be stupid to carry in if the reports come true.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2018)

Just outta interest, the FA are willing to sell Wembley for Â£700 million give or take a few bob. But Chelsea's ground Improvements will cost Â£1 Billion. Give or take a few Bob. Why dosent Roman buy Wembley.

Am I missing owt here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just outta interest, the FA are willing to sell Wembley for Â£700 million give or take a few bob. But Chelsea's ground Improvements will cost Â£1 Billion. Give or take a few Bob. Why dosent Roman buy Wembley.

Am I missing owt here.
		
Click to expand...

Well Iâ€™m guessing because Wembley isnâ€™t in Chelsea and Iâ€™m guessing that he also doesnâ€™t want to


----------



## anotherdouble (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well according to the report on the BBC it seems Abramovich is stopping the stadium because of the visa issues - not sure if this is going to get worse and itâ€™s going to be bad news for Chelsea if their purse strings are tightened
		
Click to expand...

You keep on saying never believe what the agency's say or does that only apply when Liverpool are concerned. It's a non story


----------



## Paperboy (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Iâ€™m guessing because Wembley isnâ€™t in Chelsea and Iâ€™m guessing that he also doesnâ€™t want to
		
Click to expand...

Nor is Stamford Bridge


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wonder what the reaction would be if he finished below where Allardyce got them &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Not the one you are hoping for if the team entertain in the process, attack the opposition and score a few goals. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You keep on saying never believe what the agency's say or does that only apply when Liverpool are concerned. It's a non story
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry are they carrying on building the new stadium then ?


----------



## anotherdouble (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Iâ€™m guessing because Wembley isnâ€™t in Chelsea and Iâ€™m guessing that he also doesnâ€™t want to
		
Click to expand...

The Bridge is in Fulham


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not the one you are hoping for if the team entertain in the process, attack the opposition and score a few goals. Sorry to disappoint.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t bite mate, I think Sam won the same amount of trophies this season as Klopp did.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			The Bridge is in Fulham
		
Click to expand...

This &#128077;, me point is that Lord knows how many clubs have moved stadiums over the years, Chesterfield, Doncaster, Rochdale, City, Sunderland, Derby, Coventry, Arsenal, West Ham  etc etc etc. But not with 300 million sat in the bank. Which Chelsea could have.


----------



## Old Skier (May 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Donâ€™t bite mate, I think Sam won the same amount of trophies this season as Klopp did.


Click to expand...

Klopp got more air miles.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 31, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			This &#62541;, me point is that Lord knows how many clubs have moved stadiums over the years, Chesterfield, Doncaster, Rochdale, City, Sunderland, Derby, Coventry, Arsenal, West Ham  etc etc etc. *But not with 300 million sat in the bank.* Which Chelsea could have.
		
Click to expand...

What would Chelsea fans reaction be if the club said "We're moving to Wembley but the money saved will get us Neymar and Bale?"


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Klopp got more air miles.
		
Click to expand...

He used them up when he tapped up VVD :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			What would Chelsea fans reaction be if the club said "We're moving to Wembley but the money saved will get us Neymar and Bale?"
		
Click to expand...

If the Chelsea fans rections were to be considered, that would be the first time that fans views were considered.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not the one you are hoping for if the team entertain in the process, attack the opposition and score a few goals. Sorry to disappoint.
		
Click to expand...

So you think that if the team loses but plays entertaining football but ends up bottom half of the table then people will be happy ? Sorry but I doubt that - the calls for his head will be loud just like they have for every other manager who has given poor results. And the owners for one wonâ€™t want to be seeing the team struggling regardless of â€œentertainmentâ€


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2018)

Well now we know officially how Salah was injured. It was punishment from God because he had breakfast according to a Kuwaiti holy man. Glad we cleared that up. How silly do the 1/2 million feel that wanted Ramos banned.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you think that if the team loses but plays entertaining football but ends up bottom half of the table then people will be happy ? Sorry but I doubt that - the calls for his head will be loud just like they have for every other manager who has given poor results. And the owners for one wonâ€™t want to be seeing the team struggling regardless of â€œentertainmentâ€
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, has there ever been a team that played entertaining football That finished in the bottom half. I get what your saying but struggling to think of a team.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 31, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Yeah ok, a spelling mistake once is forgivable but to keep making the same mistake over and over, even when it's been pointed out to you and you STILL keep doing it...â€¦
Salah, ok, got it?

Click to expand...

You the forum bully , kiss my ?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Out of interest, has there ever been a team that played entertaining football That finished in the bottom half. I get what your saying but struggling to think of a team.
		
Click to expand...

Swansea have done so in the past. As have Bournemouth. Not Barca style, but certainly better than stoke....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Out of interest, has there ever been a team that played entertaining football That finished in the bottom half. I get what your saying but struggling to think of a team.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure there must have been some team who tried to play better football but ended up bottom half 
- Bournemouth you could say and also Swansea at times in recent years 

Football is now a results business- Everton sacked a manager who had them in their â€œexpectedâ€ place because the football wasnâ€™t to the standard of the fans - Iâ€™m not sure what that standard is because over the years they have had managers like Moyes who isnâ€™t exactly the blueprint for attacking football ? But itâ€™s the same with West Ham fans - searching for something that hasnâ€™t been there and donâ€™t think can be found without a very serious budget


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

Itâ€™s an absolute disgrace clubs and fans having ambition and wanting the players to show pride and passion in their performances.

To any LPool fans out there (this question may of been asked but not answered).

Would you have Allardyce as your manager if he guaranteed you finishing 4th (your expected place) with his style of Football?


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Out of interest, has there ever been a team that played entertaining football That finished in the bottom half. I get what your saying but struggling to think of a team.
		
Click to expand...

Roberto Martinez will tell you....


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you think that if the team loses but plays entertaining football but ends up bottom half of the table then people will be happy ? Sorry but I doubt that - the calls for his head will be loud just like they have for every other manager who has given poor results. And the owners for one wonâ€™t want to be seeing the team struggling regardless of â€œentertainmentâ€
		
Click to expand...

No no no itâ€™s all about entertainment not results!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s an absolute disgrace clubs and fans having ambition and wanting the players to show pride and passion in their performances.

To any LPool fans out there (this question may of been asked but not answered).

Would you have Allardyce as your manager if he guaranteed you finishing 4th (your expected place) with his style of Football?
		
Click to expand...

You still trying to get an answer then!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s an absolute disgrace clubs and fans having ambition and wanting the players to show pride and passion in their performances.

To any LPool fans out there (this question may of been asked but not answered).

Would you have Allardyce as your manager if he guaranteed you finishing 4th (your expected place) with his style of Football?
		
Click to expand...

No.

Hodgson was enough.

Btw, my expectations are higher than 4th.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No.

Hodgson was enough.
		
Click to expand...

Even if he guaranteed you CL football? Why ever not? 
Itâ€™s a results based business


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			You still trying to get an answer then!
		
Click to expand...

I think Liverbirdie asked first


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No.

Hodgson was enough.

Btw, my expectations are higher than 4th.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re not allowed higher expectations, you have to know your place.


----------



## bluewolf (May 31, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Out of interest, has there ever been a team that played entertaining football That finished in the bottom half. I get what your saying but struggling to think of a team.
		
Click to expand...

Blackpool.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Even if he guaranteed you CL football? Why ever not? 
*Itâ€™s a results based business *

Click to expand...

It might be to the armchair fans and sky might tell you that, not for me though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It might be to the armchair fans, not for me though.
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™re not allowed higher expectations, you have to know your place.
		
Click to expand...

European royalty here :ears:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			European royalty here :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Good job your good at history


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Good job your good at history 

Click to expand...

It was only 5 days ago, Iâ€™m no AJP Taylor :whoo:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 1, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s an absolute disgrace clubs and fans having ambition and wanting the players to show pride and passion in their performances.

To any LPool fans out there (this question may of been asked but not answered).

Would you have Allardyce as your manager if he guaranteed you finishing 4th (your expected place) with his style of Football?
		
Click to expand...

NO.
But money talks and the fans have no say.
Look at the Wenger out campaign, he still picked his own time to quit.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 1, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just outta interest, the FA are willing to sell Wembley for Â£700 million give or take a few bob. But Chelsea's ground Improvements will cost Â£1 Billion. Give or take a few Bob. Why dosent Roman buy Wembley.

Am I missing owt here.
		
Click to expand...

More or less a complete rebuild of Stamford Bridge so, along other factors, hence the hefty price tag. Personally I like the fact that we're staying at our original home and not moving like others have done.


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2018)

PieMan said:



			More or less a complete rebuild of Stamford Bridge so, along other factors, hence the hefty price tag. Personally I like the fact that we're staying at our original home and not moving like others have done.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, although I was happy if we'd have got the Battersea site.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 1, 2018)

PieMan said:



			More or less a complete rebuild of Stamford Bridge so, along other factors, hence the hefty price tag. Personally I like the fact that we're staying at our original home and not moving like others have done.
		
Click to expand...

What was the plans re where Chelsea were playing whilst the ground was rebuilt


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 1, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Good job your good at history 

Click to expand...

At least they have got a history


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			At least they have got a history 

Click to expand...

How would a tankie know about history?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you think that if the team loses but plays entertaining football but ends up bottom half of the table then people will be happy ? Sorry but I doubt that - the calls for his head will be loud just like they have for every other manager who has given poor results. And the owners for one wonâ€™t want to be seeing the team struggling regardless of â€œentertainmentâ€
		
Click to expand...

Define poor results, it is all relative. 8th with mind numbing football or 9th with goals, highs and lows. After the year we have had the fans next season will take goals and excitement. After that they will want to see progress and will accept some pragmatism if it is the difference between 8th and 6th with the odd 4th or 5th if one of the big spenders has a bad year. That is where Moyes had us. Most clubs have a glass ceiling, fans are not daft, but they want to see their team at that ceiling, occasionally bouncing through it, with some entertainment to boot.



pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s an absolute disgrace clubs and fans having ambition and wanting the players to show pride and passion in their performances.

To any LPool fans out there (this question may of been asked but not answered).

Would you have Allardyce as your manager if he guaranteed you finishing 4th (your expected place) with his style of Football?
		
Click to expand...

As Harry Enfield used to (sort of) say, 'Football fans, know your place'. I have emailed Marco and reminded him that he needs to roll over every time we play one of the big clubs.

Still not seen an answer from LP to your question . ​


pbrown7582 said:



			Roberto Martinez will tell you....
		
Click to expand...

Martinez was sacked because he failed to notice the blindingly obvious and react to it. His team did play some cracking football particularly early on but we leaked like a sieve year after year. Fine for the first year but if you don't learn from your mistakes that is plain stupid. The mistakes were not from charging forward, they were more basic and he either refused to address them or was not capable. In the end he was taking us backwards as teams had worked out his one dimensional approach.



Stuart_C said:



			It might be to the armchair fans and sky might tell you that, not for me though.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Would you take the same next year as this, all the excitement and buzz or a Mourinho year where you may come 2nd and win a FA cup but bore the fans rigid? Not likely. Do you reckon there was any buzz in the pubs around Old Trafford, note I did not go for the obvious gag there, after a match? Did anyone even stop for a beer or did they all just trudge home, head down? Same for Everton this year. What was there to discuss after a match, nice bit of tracking back from Walcott? Compare that to the pubs around Anfield where I suspect they have probably had record sales this season. Football is supposed to be a buzz.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Define poor results, it is all relative. 8th with mind numbing football or 9th with goals, highs and lows. After the year we have had the fans next season will take goals and excitement. After that they will want to see progress and will accept some pragmatism if it is the difference between 8th and 6th with the odd 4th or 5th if one of the big spenders has a bad year. That is where Moyes had us. Most clubs have a glass ceiling, fans are not daft, but they want to see their team at that ceiling, occasionally bouncing through it, with some entertainment to boot.



As Harry Enfield used to (sort of) say, 'Football fans, know your place'. I have emailed Marco and reminded him that he needs to roll over every time we play one of the big clubs.

Still not seen an answer from LP to your question . ​


Martinez was sacked because he failed to notice the blindingly obvious and react to it. His team did play some cracking football particularly early on but we leaked like a sieve year after year. Fine for the first year but if you don't learn from your mistakes that is plain stupid. The mistakes were not from charging forward, they were more basic and he either refused to address them or was not capable. In the end he was taking us backwards as teams had worked out his one dimensional approach.



Agreed. Would you take the same next year as this, all the excitement and buzz or a Mourinho year where you may come 2nd and win a FA cup but bore the fans rigid? Not likely. Do you reckon there was any buzz in the pubs around Old Trafford, note I did not go for the obvious gag there, after a match? Did anyone even stop for a beer or did they all just trudge home, head down? Same for Everton this year. What was there to discuss after a match, nice bit of tracking back from Walcott? Compare that to the pubs around Anfield where I suspect they have probably had record sales this season. Football is supposed to be a buzz.
		
Click to expand...

Allardyce came in midway through the season when the board threw away lots of money then sacked a manager , then tried to take a manager from another club and the club bottom half of the table. His main aim initially was to ensure the club moved up the table and to solidify heir position in the top half - he brought in a decent striker something the previous manager failed to do. He ensured there was no issues with their league season and got them firmly into the top half of the table just outside European Spots.

 His earned a full pre season bringing in his own players and the chance to move the team forward - his tactics were no different to what Moyes used to have and I have no reason to think he would have the team 7/8 in the league maybe have a go at 6th - but his reward for stabilising the club and team after such a poor start and wasted money was to be booed by the fans and then kicked out. Silva isnâ€™t the messiah - you only have to look at his history to see that isnâ€™t going to be around for long either sacked or stepping up the first chance he gets. I will have a giggle if he has the team in the bottom half of the table. The fans and the club didnâ€™t give Allardyce the chance he deserved for bailing the club out 

As for Allardyce at Liverpool - if he came in during a poor situation and got the team to 4th then it wouldnâ€™t bother me what the football was, he would then earn the chance to see if he could move it forward - but then Itâ€™s all hypothetical, Man Utd got to second in the league not playing great football and plenty have no issues because he gets the results


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Martinez was sacked because he failed to notice the blindingly obvious and react to it. 
.
		
Click to expand...


a manager not alone in terms of this.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2018)

Not one Everton fan has claimed Silva or anyone else is a messiah.
Watford were approached through proper channels by the way.

Once Allardyce had Everton â€œsafeâ€ why didnâ€™t change his tactics and show his intent with the players he had?

Allardyce also picked up LESS points against the teams we had already played prior to his arrival.

He wasnâ€™t first choice when they incorrectly (imo) got rid of Koeman, he was the only one available with PL experience.

I donâ€™t understand why Everton fans who knew his style of football and were mocked when he was appointed should now be told to give him a chance as he did a good job, are those that mocked now saying they were wrong?

Klopp now moves into his 3rd or 4th season and still no silverware, how many more years will fans give him if nothing changes, are we saying 4th and nearly men for the foreseeable future is ok now?
It wasnâ€™t for Wenger and Arsenal and he was picking up trophies along the way.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			a manager not alone in terms of this.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

LP - Allardyce got his pay off, a whopping pay off, so no tears required. He had his chance, team were safe, brief fulfilled. He had a 1/4 or more of the season left as a chance to show the owner and the fans how he could take the team forward, why they should buy season tickets for next year. He flopped, he failed. The ground was a morgue. He had Walcott and Bolassie sitting in front of the full backs instead of bombing on, a good game for him was two shots at goal. Had he shown anything during the last part of the season then I would have agreed that he earned his chance for a full year but he blew it.

I'm still laughing at your last quote. I have ordered medical help to go around to Paul's as he may have had a hernia with the amount of laughter it caused. Next time you are in the pub around Anfield, Stu can give directions, feel free to take a straw poll and see the response. I suspect you will be wearing a lot of lager within seconds of asking the question.


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2018)

A manager isn't just for Christmas....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2018)

Fish said:



			A manager isn't just for Christmas....
		
Click to expand...

Serious question, are you a little worried that Conte is still in charge, ie you are not giving long enough for a new manager to come in? The World Cup starts in 2 weeks, the big players will be tied up there and inertia will rule. You could be happy for him to stay of course, he won you the league and is a top man, so this may suit.

What are you thinking?


----------



## User2021 (Jun 1, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Watford were approached through proper channels by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Silvas agent met with representatives from Everton whilst Silva was employed by Watford and without permission.

Hardly the proper channels and why Everton were served with a legal letter.

Only once the snakes representative was caught out did Everton make contact through the correct channel


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Serious question, are you a little worried that Conte is still in charge, ie you are not giving long enough for a new manager to come in? The World Cup starts in 2 weeks, the big players will be tied up there and inertia will rule. You could be happy for him to stay of course, he won you the league and is a top man, so this may suit.

What are you thinking?
		
Click to expand...

If Conte can sort out his issues with the board, then you could see a different Conte next season if he stays, personally I think he's as good as gone, but the status quo can't stay the same or players will want to leave as he obviously has some issues with some, and if he stays and players like Hazard & Willian want to go, then as much as I don't agree with player rule, if there's clashes of personalities and Conte is not picking the strongest side, which he didn't many times leaving key players out, then Conte has to go!

As for time, I don't think with the world cup many managers will have much time with their new players or clubs pror to pre-season, some will still join on pre-season late and some will be rested and thrown in the deep end, a new manager cannot be judged too quickly in these circumstances, irrelevant of who it is.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Silvas agent met with representatives from Everton whilst Silva was employed by Watford and without permission.

Hardly the proper channels and why Everton were served with a legal letter.

Only once the snakes representative was caught out did Everton make contact through the correct channel
		
Click to expand...

You should pass this information to Watford, the case would be cut and dried.

Is this the Watford that sent an email containing a contract directly to Silva whilst he was still Hullâ€™s manager?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2018)

Anyone seen this on ebay :rofl:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/222999334696


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2018)

Well, I am hoping for the perfect storm of Mauricio moving south... 
Madrid must be looking rather good, to him, presently...

And, Roman staying locked out...

Potentially making it a whole lot quieter in these parts...


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 1, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, I am hoping for the perfect storm of Mauricio moving south... 
Madrid must be looking rather good, to him, presently...

And, Roman staying locked out...

Potentially making it a whole lot quieter in these parts...
		
Click to expand...

And if he can peel Kane off the window and take him with him, that would be perfect.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			:thup:

LP - Allardyce got his pay off, a whopping pay off, so no tears required. He had his chance, team were safe, brief fulfilled. He had a 1/4 or more of the season left as a chance to show the owner and the fans how he could take the team forward, why they should buy season tickets for next year. He flopped, he failed. The ground was a morgue. He had Walcott and Bolassie sitting in front of the full backs instead of bombing on, a good game for him was two shots at goal. Had he shown anything during the last part of the season then I would have agreed that he earned his chance for a full year but he blew it.

I'm still laughing at your last quote. I have ordered medical help to go around to Paul's as he may have had a hernia with the amount of laughter it caused. Next time you are in the pub around Anfield, Stu can give directions, feel free to take a straw poll and see the response. I suspect you will be wearing a lot of lager within seconds of asking the question.
		
Click to expand...

So Sam does ok intially to stablise the club not his players , and then he is only given 8/9 games and he is out

So as you like situations- so itâ€™s November and Silva has brought in his own players but they just arenâ€™t gelling with the team getting a few scrappy wins but a good number of defeats and draws which sees Everton around 13th only say 5 points off bottom but 10 away from top 6 - do the Everton fans demand he is sacked , start to boo him and demand he is sacked ? Surely they must if they demanded the same from Allardyce


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2018)

And what if were top 4 with Lpool say 13th will Lpool fans say we were right about Allardyce and want him in for Klopp?
:rofl:

Lets come up scenarios all day about how Everton were wrong to get rid of Allardyce.

Lord T your turn


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2018)

Sam stabilised the club but did not even attempt to move it forward, not one jot. He did the same at Newcastle, same at West Ham. He does what he does, no more.

Fans will give Silva time if the team are not gelling but they can see a plan that is more than putting 10 men behind the ball and hoping to nick a goal from a set piece. We know players need time to gel, but we also need hope that the manager is trying to move us forward. If that hope is not there then the fans will not accept it, why would they? If they can see a plan but need patience for the plan to be put into effect then the fans will give him time. That seems pretty reasonable to me, standard across most teams as well. 

Okay Paul, Everton were wrong to get rid of Allardyce because Everton simply got too big for their boots. 8th should be our pinnacle, our dream. We will change our motto to Nothing but 8th is good enough (I'll have to get the latin element translated. Allardyce would have fulfilled the motto each and every year, earning a Â£5m bonus each time as anything less would have been an absolute insult to someone who does exactly what is required. Keeping Allardyce would also have saved the club money as there would have been no need to move to a new stadium, season ticket sales dropping off year on year as fans switch to supporting Tranmere. Sam was only thinking of our future, the fans were going to bring about the ruination of our club.

The good news for Liverpool is that when they drop to 5th next year, clearly leading to Klopp being sacked for taking the club backwards, then they will not have to pay any other club money to bring Sam in. He is free of a contract and can start straight away. Big relief for Koppites :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			And if he can peel Kane off the window and take him with him, that would be perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Should Poch head south I fully expect several others to follow him on the migration...

Like spuds in a row...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Sam does ok intially to stablise the club not his players , and then he is only given 8/9 games and he is out

So as you like situations- so itâ€™s November and Silva has brought in his own players but they just arenâ€™t gelling with the team getting a few scrappy wins but a good number of defeats and draws which sees Everton around 13th only say 5 points off bottom but 10 away from top 6 - do the Everton fans demand he is sacked , start to boo him and demand he is sacked ? Surely they must if they demanded the same from Allardyce
		
Click to expand...

Surely you're not using a hypothetical scenario to try and make a point...........

i think the everton fans, and even some Liverpool fans have commented that style of play can be important.

You've constantly criticised the likes or pardew, hughes and allardyce. So why can't other fans want more for their team than those few mentioned?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Should Poch head south I fully expect several others to follow him on the migration...

Like spuds in a row...
		
Click to expand...

There is lots of talk of Pochettino being favourite etc but I guess the crucial thing is the release clause and if it exists - if not then going to cost a lot but these days itâ€™s rare for a manager to not have one especially when itâ€™s clear he is ambitions.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 1, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			What was the plans re where Chelsea were playing whilst the ground was rebuilt
		
Click to expand...

Nothing was ever confirmed but there was talk of 3 possible options - Twickenham, London Stadium (highly unlikely given our fans and West Hams did there best to wreck some of it the other season!) and Wembley once the Spuds moved out. 

Wembley most likely option. 

Think the Abramovich thing is a storm in a tea cup. His visa will be renewed eventually, especially with Israeli nationality. Pretty sure his youngest child was born in UK too so there's that angle.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is lots of talk of Pochettino being favourite etc but I guess the crucial thing is the release clause and if it exists - if not then going to cost a lot but these days itâ€™s rare for a manager to not have one especially when itâ€™s clear he is ambitions.
		
Click to expand...



Well, I hope they get on with the deal PDQ...
As, I am out with some spuds in a couple of weeks...
And, I can help them out with their grief management...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Surely you're not using a hypothetical scenario to try and make a point...........

i think the everton fans, and even some Liverpool fans have commented that style of play can be important.

You've constantly criticised the likes or pardew, hughes and allardyce. So why can't other fans want more for their team than those few mentioned?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s ok, a few red noses are obsessed with us


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2018)

Barrymash said:



			Pochettino has ruled himself out of the RM job. They will now step up their efforts to land Klopp and hope can bring  Salah.
		
Click to expand...

Some interesting quotes here from him 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....madrid-call-listen-tottenham-manager-contract


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Serious question, are you a little worried that Conte is still in charge, ie you are not giving long enough for a new manager to come in? The World Cup starts in 2 weeks, the big players will be tied up there and inertia will rule. You could be happy for him to stay of course, he won you the league and is a top man, so this may suit.

What are you thinking?
		
Click to expand...

wouldnt Roman's lack of visa and hissy fit be more worrying at present?


----------



## PieMan (Jun 1, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			wouldnt Roman's lack of visa and hissy fit be more worrying at present?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. We're a huge club and global brand now which means if he decides he's had enough some other billionaire will just come in and take over.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Not really. We're a huge club and global brand now which means if he decides he's had enough some other billionaire will just come in and take over.
		
Click to expand...

Vincent Tan would be a perfect fit...
Reckon Chelsea turning out in red would be a great sight ...


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Think the Abramovich thing is a storm in a tea cup. His visa will be renewed eventually, especially with Israeli nationality. Pretty sure his youngest child was born in UK too so there's that angle.
		
Click to expand...

He's now withdrawn his application, I think this is a game of poker, politics and sport shouldn't mix IMO.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 1, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Vincent Tan would be a perfect fit...
Reckon Chelsea turning out in red would be a great sight ...
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
A great owner - hugely unappreciated!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, I am hoping for the perfect storm of Mauricio moving south... 
Madrid must be looking rather good, to him, presently...

And, Roman staying locked out...

Potentially making it a whole lot quieter in these parts...
		
Click to expand...




MegaSteve said:



			Well, I hope they get on with the deal PDQ...
As, I am out with some spuds in a couple of weeks...
And, I can help them out with their grief management...
		
Click to expand...




MegaSteve said:



			Vincent Tan would be a perfect fit...
Reckon Chelsea turning out in red would be a great sight ...
		
Click to expand...

I am picturing you sat down, beer in hand with a huge smile on your face. You are enjoying yourself today, aren't you? :cheers:


----------



## PieMan (Jun 1, 2018)

Fish said:



			He's now withdrawn his application, I think this is a game of poker, politics and sport shouldn't mix IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, but only the investor visa. Wouldn't surprise me if he applies for British Citizenship......as long as his good mate Vlad says ok!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2018)

PieMan said:



			&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
A great owner - hugely unappreciated!!
		
Click to expand...

Doubt you'd be able to say that in a Cardiff bar...
And, get out in one piece...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I am picturing you sat down, beer in hand with a huge smile on your face. You are enjoying yourself today, aren't you? :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I certainly am...

Just completed lunch with some excellent mussels assisted down with some even more excellent London Porter...


----------



## PieMan (Jun 1, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Doubt you'd be able to say that in a Cardiff bar...
And, get out in one piece...
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know - depends which pub.....and whether the clientele are too busy licking the windows to notice!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;

Certainly a fair few pubs near the bridge on match days where the same could be said - think that's about standard for every club!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 1, 2018)

Pastore rumoured to West Ham? The mighty has fallen.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 1, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Pastore rumoured to West Ham? The mighty has fallen.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently federicks of Fulham signs on a free next week
Mario to resign on loan 
Pastore 
santon from Barca (young defender) 20 million 
Rondon of West Brom

And then anderson I think his name is


That would do perfectly


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2018)

Barrymash said:



			Pochettino has ruled himself out of the RM job. They will now step up their efforts to land Klopp and hope can bring  Salah.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: Evening Paddy.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 1, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl: Evening Paddy.
		
Click to expand...

Guffaw. Love this time of the " dead" season. Moral support at every corner. &#128513;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Apparently federicks of Fulham signs on a free next week
Mario to resign on loan 
Pastore 
santon from Barca (young defender) 20 million 
Rondon of West Brom

And then anderson I think his name is


That would do perfectly
		
Click to expand...

Santon ? Do you mean Santos who is on loan to Nice until 2019 

Would Anderson be the replacement for Arnautovic ? Or would that be Pastore - would be a wide open team with all three of them in



Rondon is a strange one - doesnâ€™t really score to a high level , radio said he is off to Newcastle 

Seems a strange set of players signing ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Santon ? Do you mean Santos who is on loan to Nice until 2019 

Would Anderson be the replacement for Arnautovic ? Or would that be Pastore - would be a wide open team with all three of them in



Rondon is a strange one - doesnâ€™t really score to a high level , radio said he is off to Newcastle 

Seems a strange set of players signing ?
		
Click to expand...

Phil why do you question every other clubs transfers/possible transfers,but every Liverpool transfer is amazing because youâ€™ve watched a couple of YouTube clips or read their FIFA stats on PlayStation?
Or are you an expert on the French,German,dutch leagues?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 1, 2018)

Phil is no more biased towards Liverpool than anyone to any other team. Jeez you guys are like a pack of wolves!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2018)

Really &#127931;


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Phil is no more biased towards Liverpool than anyone to any other team.Jeez *you guys are like a pack of wolves!*

Click to expand...

................ and just a couple of weeks ago you said he was an idiot!


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is lots of talk of Pochettino being favourite etc but I guess the crucial thing is the release clause and if it exists - if not then going to cost a lot but these days itâ€™s rare for a manager to not have one especially when itâ€™s clear he is ambitions.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if I heard it right on Talk sport earlier. Apparently it'll cost Real Â£42million to get Poch.

Ridiculous amount of money, especially as he's not won anything. Plenty of other options.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Santon ? Do you mean Santos who is on loan to Nice until 2019 

Would Anderson be the replacement for Arnautovic ? Or would that be Pastore - would be a wide open team with all three of them in



Rondon is a strange one - doesnâ€™t really score to a high level , radio said he is off to Newcastle 

Seems a strange set of players signing ?
		
Click to expand...

Very sensible set of signings
We need a right back tick 
Need a centre back tick (yes santos from nice)
Need better midfielders tick
Anderson would replace Antonio who is off hopefully 
Rondon would be decent. Played under Pellegrini before I believe but also is a replacement for Carroll and hugill on bench. Good goal scorer


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2018)

Rondon, 15 goals in 74 PL games. I know West Brom were struggling but not a great return. Surely West Ham can do better?


----------



## Jensen (Jun 2, 2018)

HowlingGale said:



			Not sure if I heard it right on Talk sport earlier. Apparently it'll cost Real Â£42million to get Poch.

Ridiculous amount of money, especially as he's not won anything. Plenty of other options.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah steer well clear of him, he's clearly a duff ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Phil is no more biased towards Liverpool than anyone to any other team. Jeez you guys are like a pack of wolves!
		
Click to expand...

So 2 Everton fans discuss Everton with him, a West Ham fan posts about his own club and LP picks up a spelling mistake and questions the post, pinseeker replies to LP and suddenly were a pack of wolves, 
Are we not allowed to discuss/defend or have a point of view about our own club?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Very sensible set of signings
We need a right back tick 
Need a centre back tick (yes santos from nice)
Need better midfielders tick
Anderson would replace Antonio who is off hopefully 
Rondon would be decent. Played under Pellegrini before I believe but also is a replacement for Carroll and hugill on bench. Good goal scorer
		
Click to expand...

Well looking at his record Iâ€™m not sure anyone could say Rondon is a good goalscorer - not once into double figures in the Prem

Santos had a really good year in France - not sure how he would react to the physical nature of the Prem but he certainly was highly rated a while back 

Anderson and Pastore both strange in terms of for years they were both highly rated and highly sought after by a lot of big clubs but their stock seems to have dropped over the years - they remind me a bit like Shaqiri 

So it does seem like a lot of signings not used to the Prem to come in.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well looking at his record Iâ€™m not sure anyone could say Rondon is a good goalscorer - not once into double figures in the Prem

Santos had a really good year in France - not sure how he would react to the physical nature of the Prem but he certainly was highly rated a while back 

Anderson and Pastore both strange in terms of for years they were both highly rated and highly sought after by a lot of big clubs but their stock seems to have dropped over the years - they remind me a bit like Shaqiri 

So it does seem like a lot of signings not used to the Prem to come in.
		
Click to expand...

PSG need to meet FFP 
Anderson wants to play for Pellegrini 
Santos is a risk but one needed to be taken 
Rondon would be a very good 4th choice striker

Hernandez will stay for Pellegrini and Marko has played well as a striker thatâ€™s our first 2 choices 

Carroll wonâ€™t leave 1 year left on contract he wonâ€™t be sold no one will buy him so he will be 3rd choice with finally Rondon to basically play the Carroll role when Carroll is injured 

24 goals in 108 games isnâ€™t great but in that time would be interested to look into how many games Carroll has managed!

Just looked at it.. 3 seasons Rondon did that in .. 8 goals a season but average of 36 games a season

Carroll in 6 seasons has scored 33 goals in 114 premier league games.... 

Thatâ€™s why Rondon is much better than he sounds.. you can actually have him around


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2018)

That was one of the worst dives I've ever seen, Sterling should hold his head in shame.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 2, 2018)

Slime said:



			That was one of the worst dives I've ever seen, Sterling should hold his head in shame.
		
Click to expand...

You have got to be joking,












that's not even in his top ten. :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 2, 2018)

A friendly warm up and players still feel the need to dive/cheat. 
It really is just part of the game to them. 
Sad,very sad.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2018)

Slime said:



			That was one of the worst dives I've ever seen, Sterling should hold his head in shame.
		
Click to expand...

i wonder what Southgate and Pep thought of it?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i wonder what Southgate and Pep thought of it?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing fam, that's the problem


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i wonder what Southgate and Pep thought of it?
		
Click to expand...


Poch says more practice........


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Poch says more practice........ 

Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 2, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Poch says more practice........ 

Click to expand...

That is what he will be coaching Madrid next season.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			That is what he will be coaching Madrid next season.
		
Click to expand...

Not if the RM fans get their way. Klopp was way out in front when the fans got polled on who they wanted as their next manager. Presumably taking Salah with him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2018)

Slime said:



			That was one of the worst dives I've ever seen, Sterling should hold his head in shame.
		
Click to expand...

He should hold his head in shame at his ball control, first touch and distribution. Truly shocking and I still don't think he's a world class striker and I can't see him doing much in a few weeks. There again, that is something I would say about a number of players. I didn't think much of the second half performance at all and we laboured. 

On a separate note, Fredericks to West Ham is a good purchase for them. He had a very good season but I'm a little annoyed he clearly had no intention of signing no matter what deal was offered. Having got the PL I would have hoped he might have stayed and I'm not sure whether West Ham are really going to offer much more in terms of performance and winning anything


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He should hold his head in shame at his ball control, first touch and distribution. Truly shocking and I still don't think he's a world class striker and I can't see him doing much in a few weeks. There again, that is something I would say about a number of players. I didn't think much of the second half performance at all and we laboured. 

On a separate note, Fredericks to West Ham is a good purchase for them. He had a very good season but I'm a little annoyed he clearly had no intention of signing no matter what deal was offered. Having got the PL I would have hoped he might have stayed and I'm not sure whether West Ham are really going to offer much more in terms of performance and winning anything
		
Click to expand...

Different stages tho, Fulham have just come up and will need time to build

We have been up a while. Bigger fan base and a bigger stadium at the moment 

Plus a manager who can finally attract some good players as he is so well respected 

Really looking forward to finally having a decent right back

Hope you stay up always enjoy Fulham games


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not if the RM fans get their way. Klopp was way out in front when the fans got polled on who they wanted as their next manager. Presumably taking Salah with him.
		
Click to expand...

Its a good job Allardyce is free


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He should hold his head in shame at his ball control, first touch and distribution. Truly shocking and I still don't think he's a world class striker and I can't see him doing much in a few weeks. There again, that is something I would say about a number of players. I didn't think much of the second half performance at all and we laboured. 

On a separate note, Fredericks to West Ham is a good purchase for them. He had a very good season but I'm a little annoyed he clearly had no intention of signing no matter what deal was offered. Having got the PL I would have hoped he might have stayed and I'm not sure whether West Ham are really going to offer much more in terms of performance and winning anything
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you about Sterling his first touch and decision making is very poor, his performances for England have been mostly awfull ,  after the last tournament which he was dreadful I thought he just couldn't make the step up to international football.

Sadly Southgate will start him in the first game I think but I would rather see Rashford incorporated into the team.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 3, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Agree with you about Sterling his first touch and decision making is very poor, his performances for England have been mostly awfull ,  after the last tournament which he was dreadful I thought he just couldn't make the step up to international football.

Sadly Southgate will start him in the first game I think but I would rather see Rashford incorporated into the team.
		
Click to expand...

He was like this at Liverpool but he hasnâ€™t improved imo.

He looks very good in cityâ€™s team but England are no Man City.

Had this discussion with Tashy a while back , but I can see the goals he has scored as a positive but England donâ€™t play like city , so he has to do it himself and it ends up like yesterday poor touch and his finishing is woeful .


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 3, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			He was like this at Liverpool but he hasnâ€™t improved imo.

He looks very good in cityâ€™s team but England are no Man City.

Had this discussion with Tashy a while back , but I can see the goals he has scored as a positive but England donâ€™t play like city , so he has to do it himself and it ends up like yesterday poor touch and his finishing is woeful .
		
Click to expand...


Think we all know that England haven't the class of players that City have and will never be able to play the free flowing football that City play, imo Sterling has been fortunate to play with so many top players and this is the reason he has scored a lot of goals with many of them coming with one touch in the box,if he wasn't playing in such a great side he would have struggled to get half the goals he has this season.

Southgate said in the interview after the game that he thought Sterling played well, and I think he will probebly start with him in the side I just can't see him having a good World Cup given his past performances when playing for England.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He should hold his head in shame at his ball control, first touch and distribution. Truly shocking and I still don't think he's a world class striker and I can't see him doing much in a few weeks. There again, that is something I would say about a number of players. I didn't think much of the second half performance at all and we laboured. 

On a separate note, Fredericks to West Ham is a good purchase for them. He had a very good season but I'm a little annoyed he clearly had no intention of signing no matter what deal was offered. Having got the PL I would have hoped he might have stayed and I'm not sure whether West Ham are really going to offer much more in terms of performance and winning anything
		
Click to expand...

I read that Fredericks demanded to be the highest paid player at Fulham. If that's true he wants his head checking. How many teams have a full back as their top paid player?? I don't even think he's that good, he's just rapid. Like an English DeAndre Yedlin.

On West Ham potential signings - I cannot fathom why you would buy Rondon. He's probably a worse version of Carroll but with a better fitness record obviously. I don't think it's an upgrade though. He's not a goalscorer, he's just a decent targetman and hold-up player. Reminds me of Emile Heskey. Although I think Pastore was mentioned earlier in the thread (I had about 20 pages to catch up so I skimmed), and he would be absolutely class. When he was playing regularly for PSG, Cantona apparently claimed he was the best player in the world. That was a bit of a lunatic claim of course, but he's still a class player. I would take him at Spurs as back-up for Eriksen (or replacement if we lost him). Or maybe even as cover for Dembele if he goes.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 4, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			He was like this at Liverpool but he hasnâ€™t improved imo.

He looks very good in cityâ€™s team but England are no Man City.

Had this discussion with Tashy a while back , but I can see the goals he has scored as a positive but England donâ€™t play like city , so he has to do it himself and it ends up like yesterday poor touch and his finishing is woeful .
		
Click to expand...

Watched the game and I thought England were so so. sterling set up Kane for his goal, but it was not the set up that impressed me. Look at Sterlings movement when he laid it off. He is 8 yd from the keeper looking for a rebound. That is how he has got Stevie Wonder goals. When he was through one on one, where was Kane so Sterling could knock it side ways.
 I think two up front is the way forward, whether that is Kane and sterling, hmmm. Thought sterling diving/falling was poor very poor. but what happened to Alli, if we do not get any creativity in midfield. Two up front will be a waste of time. Playing Dier and Henderson should help defence, but none of them create.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 4, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Watched the game and I thought England were so so. sterling set up Kane for his goal, but it was not the set up that impressed me. Look at Sterlings movement when he laid it off. He is 8 yd from the keeper looking for a rebound. That is how he has got Stevie Wonder goals. When he was through one on one, where was Kane so Sterling could knock it side ways.
 I think two up front is the way forward, whether that is Kane and sterling, hmmm. Thought sterling diving/falling was poor very poor. but what happened to Alli, if we do not get any creativity in midfield. Two up front will be a waste of time. *Playing Dier and Henderson should help defence, but none of them create*.
		
Click to expand...

Re this saw a piece by Pat Nevin saying an option for England is to play to their strengths which is forward pace in Vardy and Rashford, midfield is a weakness so bypass midfield and use a long ball over the top. Not pretty but an option. Mix it up more.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 4, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Re this saw a piece by Pat Nevin saying an option for England is to play to their strengths which is forward pace in Vardy and Rashford, midfield is a weakness so bypass midfield and use a long ball over the top. Not pretty but an option. Mix it up more.
		
Click to expand...

I think that could be a 70 minute plan B option if you need a goal or two. If he is on about playin with two up front and Dier and Henderson in the middle who are the other two playing midfield. If it is Alli and an other it's gonna be crowded in the middle with space out wide. . For me I would play 3 5 2. With Rashford or Vardy up front and Sterling out wide. With Walker behind him. That way sterling will protect the defence but create in midfield alongside Alli.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 4, 2018)

So Leroy Sane has been dropped by the German team. It is alleged that Mr Low was not happy that Sanes City form had not been transferred into the German team. Funnily enough the same has been Said of Sterling, so who has got it right Southgate or Low.
just read a stat that Sane made the second highest assists in the top five leagues of Europe last season ( behind De Bryune). So once more does the German squad/ team posts the Quality of the City team. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			So Leroy Sane has been dropped by the German team. It is alleged that Mr Low was not happy that Sanes City form had not been transferred into the German team. *Funnily enough the same has been Said of Sterling, so who has got it right Southgate or Low.*
just read a stat that Sane made the second highest assists in the top five leagues of Europe last season ( behind De Bryune). So once more does the German squad/ team posts the Quality of the City team. Hmmmmmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

There is a huge difference. Germany have a vast array of attacking talent to pick from. We do not.

This said, I am stunned Sane hasn't made the Germany squad. It goes to show that other European nations really don't rate the Premier League as highly as we do. His performances this season were world class, but it didn't count for much. Just as several solid Prem players didn't make the Spain squad either.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 4, 2018)

The players who would rival his position haven't exactly set their respective leagues alight this year either. Strange one. But then if he isn't doing it for Germany, he shouldn't be in the squad based on club form alone. England suffered for long enough trying to shoe-horn players in who failed time and time again.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 4, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			So Leroy Sane has been dropped by the German team. It is alleged that Mr Low was not happy that Sanes City form had not been transferred into the German team. Funnily enough the same has been Said of Sterling, so who has got it right Southgate or Low.
just read a stat that Sane made the second highest assists in the top five leagues of Europe last season ( behind De Bryune). So once more does the German squad/ team posts the Quality of the City team. Hmmmmmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Julian Brandt got in the squad ahead of Sane, Half the goals and 2/3 the assists. I havent a clue how Sane hasnt been included, he was absolutely incredible this season and for me was probably your second best player behind de bruyne. Not having him at the world cup is a big loss for neutrals watching germany as when running with the ball at defenders he is second to none.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 4, 2018)

really looking forward to VAR being the main man at this WC, retrospective cards during the match?................


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			really looking forward to VAR [being the main man at] *completely ruining** this WC, retrospective cards during the match?................
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			So Leroy Sane has been dropped by the German team. It is alleged that Mr Low was not happy that Sanes City form had not been transferred into the German team. Funnily enough the same has been Said of Sterling, so who has got it right Southgate or Low.
just read a stat that Sane made the second highest assists in the top five leagues of Europe last season ( behind De Bryune). So once more does the German squad/ team posts the Quality of the City team. Hmmmmmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Crazy decision imo. 
Sane is top draw.


----------



## larmen (Jun 4, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Julian Brandt got in the squad ahead of Sane, Half the goals and 2/3 the assists.
		
Click to expand...

Brandt is the only Leverkusen player remaining, from 3 in the preliminary 27 player squad.
And the last friendly remaining before the World Cup is in Leverkusen.

of course, it might just be a coincidence.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....aya-toure-accuses-pep-guardiola-africans/amp/

Oh dear YaYa&#128584;

What a tool.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 4, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....aya-toure-accuses-pep-guardiola-africans/amp/

Oh dear YaYa&#63048;

What a tool.
		
Click to expand...

I particularly like this quote....

"He stole my farewell with City, a club with beautiful fans.
I would have liked to leave with emotion of this club the way Iniesta [left Barca] or Gianluigi Buffon [left Juventus]. But Pep prevented me."

Which seems to ignore the fact that Iniesta was at Barcelona from 1996 to 2018 (22 years and 674 appearances - plus 54 for the Barca B team and also 5 years of youth team appearances) and Buffon was at Juventus from 2001 to 2018 (17 years and 656 appearances), while Yaya was only at Man City from 2010 to 2018 (8 years and 316 appearances). Iniesta was a one club player. Buffon was a two club player. Yaya played for 6 different clubs.


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2018)

Stolen from Twitter, but you gotta laugh ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

A manager who has lost his last 6 finals in a row & a club whose best players repeatedly leave to win trophies in Spain (Alonso, Suarez, Coutinho), given their own team has only won 1 trophy in 12 years, yet all LFC fans do is talk about EFCâ€™s trophy drought. 

Amazing really. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I particularly like this quote....

"He stole my farewell with City, a club with beautiful fans.
I would have liked to leave with emotion of this club the way Iniesta [left Barca] or Gianluigi Buffon [left Juventus]. But Pep prevented me."

Which seems to ignore the fact that Iniesta was at Barcelona from 1996 to 2018 (22 years and 674 appearances - plus 54 for the Barca B team and also 5 years of youth team appearances) and Buffon was at Juventus from 2001 to 2018 (17 years and 656 appearances), while Yaya was only at Man City from 2010 to 2018 (8 years and 316 appearances). Iniesta was a one club player. Buffon was a two club player. Yaya played for 6 different clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Yaya is just a diva.
Shame because he was a quality player at his peak.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 4, 2018)

breaking news.  karius had concussion during champions league final. 


let it go for heavens sake. lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....aya-toure-accuses-pep-guardiola-africans/amp/

Oh dear YaYa&#128584;

What a tool.
		
Click to expand...

I think most clubs actively limit the number of African players they have in the squad.. (not all of them are as stupid as West Ham to admit it.. however I think he was the fall guy.. that leaked email came from somewhere..)

Anyways what club in their right mind would employ say more than 3 at a time.. imagine if you had for example Yaya Toure, drogba and jay jay oktotcha (spelling) all in the same team and you lost them for 2 months every other season.. would be mad to plan like that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			breaking news.  karius had concussion during champions league final. 


let it go for heavens sake. lol
		
Click to expand...

Regardless of the final etc but concussion can be very serious so I hope for his sake itâ€™s nothing too serious but still itâ€™s certainly not something to laugh at  - understand he is staying in tbe US for a month to monitor him . Guess in the US they take it a bit more seriously after all the issues they have had -


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			I think most clubs actively limit the number of African players they have in the squad.. (not all of them are as stupid as West Ham to admit it.. however I think he was the fall guy.. that leaked email came from somewhere..)

Anyways what club in their right mind would employ say more than 3 at a time.. imagine if you had for example Yaya Toure, drogba and jay jay oktotcha (spelling) all in the same team and you lost them for 2 months every other season.. would be mad to plan like that
		
Click to expand...

 itâ€™s certainly got nothing to do with the colour of his skin. 
No one could really fault a manager for not wanting too many Africans in their squad,because of the reason you state.


----------



## larmen (Jun 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Regardless of the final etc but concussion can be very serious so I hope for his sake itâ€™s nothing too serious but still itâ€™s certainly not something to laugh at  - understand he is staying in tbe US for a month to monitor him . Guess in the US they take it a bit more seriously after all the issues they have had -
		
Click to expand...

Could it be that after his diagnosis he isn't allowed to fly? There are some medical conditions you need clearance for, don't know if concussion is one of them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			I think most clubs actively limit the number of African players they have in the squad.. (not all of them are as stupid as West Ham to admit it.. however I think he was the fall guy.. that leaked email came from somewhere..)

Anyways what club in their right mind would employ say more than 3 at a time.. imagine if you had for example Yaya Toure, drogba and jay jay oktotcha (spelling) all in the same team and you lost them for 2 months every other season.. would be mad to plan like that
		
Click to expand...

I think Wenger admitted as much himself Iâ€™m the past. It surprises me the ACN hasnâ€™t been moved yet. I seem to recall saying that winter was itâ€™s historical date and wouldnâ€™t change. I guess no oil rich African nature had other ideas.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			breaking news.  karius had concussion during champions league final. 


let it go for heavens sake. lol
		
Click to expand...

And once again blaming Ramos, would have a bit more credibility if heâ€™d of been scanned a bit sooner after the match.
Hopefully heâ€™ll make a full recovery, no team will buy him injured.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Regardless of the final etc but concussion can be very serious so I hope for his sake itâ€™s nothing too serious but still itâ€™s certainly not something to laugh at  - understand he is staying in tbe US for a month to monitor him . Guess in the US they take it a bit more seriously after all the issues they have had -
		
Click to expand...

If it's true then the medical staff at Liverpool need to take a good look at themselves. There has been enough talk about concussion and the problems it brings that there should be no chances taken with it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If it's true then the medical staff at Liverpool need to take a good look at themselves. There has been enough talk about concussion and the problems it brings that there should be no chances taken with it.
		
Click to expand...

It was the Liverpool medical staff who sent him for the tests


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was the Liverpool medical staff who sent him for the tests
		
Click to expand...

But they missed it during the game.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was the Liverpool medical staff who sent him for the tests
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™d have thought that he or them would have picked up on it after the incident if it was bad enough to cause concussion ðŸ™„


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			But they missed it during the game.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt they missed anything. 
Just sour grapes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			But they missed it during the game.
		
Click to expand...

Which is easily done without a sport having a head injury assessments - the same would have happened to any player who didnâ€™t go down and stay down injured during the match. If Karius isnâ€™t complaining of any issues or showing any symptoms what do you expect the medical staff to do ? It wasnâ€™t mainly known to most what Ramos did until the next day

Concussion symptoms can occur a good deal amount of time after the event 

But I guess that doesnâ€™t allow for any point scoring :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Youâ€™d have thought that he or them would have picked up on it after the incident if it was bad enough to cause concussion ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. This has come out a week after the CL final and surely if it's as bad as it seems then he'd have shown some symptoms before now and these should have been assessed earlier

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/concussion/#signs-and-symptoms-of-concussion

I would have hoped Karius of the medical staff will have realised something was wrong quicker than a week


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think Wenger admitted as much himself Iâ€™m the past. It surprises me the ACN hasnâ€™t been moved yet. I seem to recall saying that winter was itâ€™s historical date and wouldnâ€™t change. I guess no oil rich African nature had other ideas.....
		
Click to expand...

It has been moved. Next tournament, 2019, is being held in June and July to avoid the problems discussed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If it's true then the medical staff at Liverpool need to take a good look at themselves. There has been enough talk about concussion and the problems it brings that there should be no chances taken with it.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly mate, they â€œorderedâ€ him to go for testing while he was on holiday in America, surely they should of got him assessed immediately on his return to the UK prior to him going on holiday.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...-scan-holiday-liverpool-medical-staff-feared/


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 4, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			I doubt they missed anything. 
Just sour grapes
		
Click to expand...

Only thing missed was the ball from a nothing shot :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which is easily done without a sport having a head injury assessments - the same would have happened to any player who didnâ€™t go down and stay down injured during the match. If Karius isnâ€™t complaining of any issues or showing any symptoms what do you expect the medical staff to do ? It wasnâ€™t mainly known to most what Ramos did until the next day

Concussion symptoms can occur a good deal amount of time after the event 

But I guess that doesnâ€™t allow for any point scoring :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I don't care who he plays for, concussion has been a very clear issue in recent years and all sports are now very clear about its dangers. Staff should be razor sharp on this and you should certainly not be relying on the word of a player in a final. 

No point scoring on this, not when it comes to player safety. Sad if you think otherwise.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It has been moved. Next tournament, 2019, is being held in June and July to avoid the problems discussed.
		
Click to expand...

Everydays a school day!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't care who he plays for, concussion has been a very clear issue in recent years and all sports are now very clear about its dangers. Staff should be razor sharp on this and you should certainly not be relying on the word of a player in a final. 

No point scoring on this, not when it comes to player safety. Sad if you think otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Of course itâ€™s point scoring - you only have to read the posts on here. The medical staff have followed all the correct medical protocol and procedures unless you want to provide some proof they didnâ€™t then you are just looking to point score by blaming them. 

Football doesnâ€™t have in game full head injury assessment - they will carry out the required checks and then also trust the player when asking him for symptoms and doing the basic checks - are you going to suggest that the medical staff ignored both ? 

The player didnâ€™t stay down for him to be assessed on the pitch by the physios he just got up and carried on playing

A couple of days after the event when looking at footage the collision was seen ( not one person mentioned it on here during the night because no one noticed ) so they got him to go get checks 4 days after the event as soon as he could. 

These medical staff are professional and fully qualified and know what they are doing - are you the same to allow you to question what they did - I doubt it so itâ€™s just good old point scoring as are the other posts which doesnâ€™t surprise me with the posters


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Exactly. This has come out a week after the CL final and surely if it's as bad as it seems then he'd have shown some symptoms before now and these should have been assessed earlier

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/concussion/#signs-and-symptoms-of-concussion

I would have hoped Karius of the medical staff will have realised something was wrong quicker than a week
		
Click to expand...

I dont remember Karius having treatment  at the time of the Ramos collision so how could the medical staff diagnose if  karius had cocussion?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't care who he plays for, concussion has been a very clear issue in recent years and all sports are now very clear about its dangers. Staff should be razor sharp on this and you should certainly not be relying on the word of a player in a final. 

No point scoring on this, not when it comes to player safety. Sad if you think otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you say will be seen as point scoring, so Karius never mentioned it after the match and no one asked what he was complaining to the officials about during the game.
Suddenly someone posts the incident on twitter and the club become aware 4 days later and order him to be checked out.
We can all only guess on here what did or didnâ€™t happen and by whom.
I wonder if this will mean those fans who stated heâ€™d played his last game for LPool will now give him a second chance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I dont remember Karius having treatment  at the time of the Ramos collision so how could the medical staff diagnose if  karius had cocussion?
		
Click to expand...

He didnâ€™t have treatment because the ref waved him away after his complaints and he got on with the game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I dont remember Karius having treatment  at the time of the Ramos collision so how could the medical staff diagnose if  karius had cocussion?
		
Click to expand...

I posted a list of common symptoms from the NHS website and enough there that both the player and the medical staff could have recognised as being unusual and started investigations earlier. There should have been a degree of responsibility with the player too who will have known how severe the contact was and how he was feeling in the following days and he should have mentioned this to the Liverpool staff.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Exactly. This has come out a week after the CL final and surely if it's as bad as it seems then he'd have shown some symptoms before now and these should have been assessed earlier

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/concussion/#signs-and-symptoms-of-concussion

I would have hoped Karius of the medical staff will have realised something was wrong quicker than a week
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			He didnâ€™t have treatment because the ref waved him away after his complaints and he got on with the game
		
Click to expand...

Correct, so how could the medical staff check him out?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course itâ€™s point scoring - you only have to read the posts on here. The medical staff have followed all the correct medical protocol and procedures unless you want to provide some proof they didnâ€™t then you are just looking to point score by blaming them. 

Football doesnâ€™t have in game full head injury assessment - they will carry out the required checks and then also trust the player when asking him for symptoms and doing the basic checks - are you going to suggest that the medical staff ignored both ? 

The player didnâ€™t stay down for him to be assessed on the pitch by the physios he just got up and carried on playing

A couple of days after the event when looking at footage the collision was seen ( not one person mentioned it on here during the night because no one noticed ) so they got him to go get checks 4 days after the event as soon as he could. 

These medical staff are professional and fully qualified and know what they are doing - are you the same to allow you to question what they did - I doubt it so itâ€™s just good old point scoring as are the other posts which doesnâ€™t surprise me with the posters
		
Click to expand...

No one mentioned it because it was a none incident and it didnâ€™t cause concussion. 
But you just keep saying itâ€™s point scoring PhilðŸ‘ðŸ»
Obviously with you being a massive Liverpool fan youâ€™ll believe it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Correct, so how could the medical staff check him out?
		
Click to expand...

Shame Karius didnâ€™t mention it. 
Things could have been do different.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Correct, so how could the medical staff check him out?
		
Click to expand...

Even looking at the good old NHS website it even says â€œmay not be obvious for a few daysâ€ - so with only Karius prob knowing that he had been hit in the head and I expect he was quite distraught and not thinking prob then Iâ€™m not sure telling the medical staff would have been a priority for him 

But I guess itâ€™s easier to point fingers


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I posted a list of common symptoms from the NHS website and enough there that both the player and the medical staff could have recognised as being unusual and started investigations earlier. There should have been a degree of responsibility with the player too who will have known how severe the contact was and how he was feeling in the following days and he should have mentioned this to the Liverpool staff.
		
Click to expand...

We dont know if Karius was checked out straight after the game, assuming he wasnt , how the hell do you expect the liverpool medical staff to spot something they weren't looking for??

Concussion can happen after the initial event,  so to blame the medical staff is laughable.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Shame Karius didnâ€™t mention it. 
Things could have been do different.
		
Click to expand...

how?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			We dont know if Karius was checked out straight after the game, assuming he wasnt , how the hell do you expect the liverpool medical staff to spot something they weren't looking for??

Concussion can happen after the initial event,  so to blame the medical staff is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

He didnâ€™t have concussion tho La. 

Can just imagine a doc saying 
â€œMr Karius you MAY have slight concussionâ€

Heâ€™d be like,Iâ€™m definitely going with this story ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			We dont know if Karius was checked out straight after the game, assuming he wasnt , how the hell do you expect the liverpool medical staff to spot something they weren't looking for??

Concussion can happen after the initial event,  so to blame the medical staff is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

I said clearly there should have been a level of responsibility from the player though. As you say it can come on after the event and if he thought something wasn't quite right spoken to a club medic or his local GP


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			how?
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re all guessing Stu, itâ€™s just as wrong to say the team medics knew nothing as to guess Karius did say something.

Commonsense says any professional outfit in any sport at the highest level would have procedures in place.

Letâ€™s be honest, benchâ€™s can spot a definite penalty from 75yds, yet we are expected to believe no one on the LPool bench saw Karius go down after the elbow, get up, rub his head and then try to tell both the official behind the goal and the referee heâ€™d been elbowed and all this while the game is stopped.

Then according to the reports, he flies off to the US virtually straight away after returning to the UK and then the medical team contact him 4 days later and order him to go for a scan.

He was being observed by them when they came to that decision.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Regardless of the final etc but concussion can be very serious so I hope for his sake itâ€™s nothing too serious but still itâ€™s certainly not something to laugh at  - understand he is staying in tbe US for a month to monitor him . Guess in the US they take it a bit more seriously after all the issues they have had -
		
Click to expand...

Why did it take 10 days to get a scan?

Coincidence itâ€™s in USA maybe at an owners sponsored doc?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Why did it take 10 days to get a scan?

Coincidence itâ€™s in USA maybe at an owners sponsored doc?
		
Click to expand...

The scan happened on the  31st - Iâ€™m not sure where the ten days is coming from but it did happen at a concussion specialist in Boston who works with the Red Sox

But ultimately as long as he is ok thatâ€™s all that matters - the usual suspects will continue to use a players potential serious injury as a point scoring exercise


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2018)

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...-confirm-liverpools-loris-karius-14743645.amp

This report claims he had treatment on the pitch after the elbow 

Anyone got a copy of the match to check if thatâ€™s fact?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...-confirm-liverpools-loris-karius-14743645.amp

This report claims he had treatment on the pitch after the elbow 

Anyone got a copy of the match to check if thatâ€™s fact?
		
Click to expand...

i watched it with my own eyes in the stadium. no physio came on and treated karius


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The scan happened on the  31st - Iâ€™m not sure where the ten days is coming from but it did happen at a concussion specialist in Boston who works with the Red Sox

But ultimately as long as he is ok thatâ€™s all that matters - the usual suspects will continue to use a players potential serious injury as a point scoring exercise
		
Click to expand...

Change the record phil


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i watched it with my own eyes in the stadium. no physio came on and treated karius
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s why I asked Stu, I know the ball went out of play and the Ref went back to Karius, but I couldnâ€™t remember the physio going on.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 4, 2018)

Do people really think Liverpool, the player and reputable doctors would lie about this to protect Karius? Get a grip. More ridiculous claims on this thread.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 4, 2018)

I seem to remember de Gea being rather poor for the first season or 2 at Utd and look at him now.
 Karius will be better next season after this seasons exploits.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Do people really think Liverpool, the player and reputable doctors would lie about this to protect Karius? Get a grip. More ridiculous claims on this thread.
		
Click to expand...

No one has said anyone has lied, simply asking questions of those who have apparently stated facts.
The statement from the hospital does not state he has to remain in the US for a month under observation, it also states he is expected to make a full recovery, yet terms like serious injury are bounded about with nothing more than guesswork.
Should we believe everything certain people post?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 5, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			No one has said anyone has lied, simply asking questions of those who have apparently stated facts.
The statement from the hospital does not state he has to remain in the US for a month under observation, it also states he is expected to make a full recovery, yet terms like serious injury are bounded about with nothing more than guesswork.
Should we believe everything certain people post?
		
Click to expand...

Every concussion is treated like a serious injury until it's proven differently. And yes, some people have said above that he was not concussed.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 5, 2018)

They were discussing the Karius â€œconcussionâ€ incident on the wireless this morning. 
Making the same points as on here.
Just a good healthy debate with people expressing different opinions.


----------



## cookelad (Jun 5, 2018)

Gossip column on the BBC Sport website saying that Fellaini is likely to sign for Arsenal, a bit like Maureen becoming the manager - you want to cheer your team on, but a little bit of you dies every time you do!

Edit : Just re read he's only having talks with 2 other offers on the table so there's still hope!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Do people really think Liverpool, the player and reputable doctors would lie about this to protect Karius? Get a grip. More ridiculous claims on this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not in this case.
However Liverpool football club lied about Coutinho bad back as they knew he was off to Barcelona.
And god knows what happened to Salah in the final it wasn't a dislocated shoulder as reported.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 5, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			it wasn't a dislocated shoulder as reported.
		
Click to expand...

This is a genuine question because I didn't see the official statement, but did Liverpool ever say Salah dislocated his shoulder? I saw a lot of media saying things like "suspected dislocation" but I never saw it confirmed. 

Also, how would you know that he didn't? It's not uncommon for a small dislocation to immediately relocate. Yea, there is a large chance of cartilage damage if so, but a small dislocation could also cause as little as a sprain in the rotator cuff which could be what he's being treated for.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 5, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			And god knows what happened to Salah in the final it wasn't a dislocated shoulder as reported.
		
Click to expand...


Lack of spinal fortitude...


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2018)

I think if the medical staff had asked all the players how they felt and checked for concussion or anything that could affect their playing ability, theyâ€™d have had to of taken them all off ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Lack of spinal fortitude...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, knew he was on the losing side and got himself off ASAP &#128563;&#128540;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			Yep, knew he was on the losing side and got himself off ASAP ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he didnâ€™t want to upset his future employers ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think Wenger admitted as much himself Iâ€™m the past. It surprises me the ACN hasnâ€™t been moved yet. I seem to recall saying that winter was itâ€™s historical date and wouldnâ€™t change. I guess no oil rich African nature had other ideas.....
		
Click to expand...

Someone might have said this in the previous few pages, but it has been moved. The next one is in June 2019.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Every concussion is treated like a serious injury until it's proven differently. And yes, some people have said above that he was not concussed.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone on here, including me is guessing, no one said Karius, LPool or Doctors lied.
Questions about club procedures were asked and some questioned the timing and location of scan.
The idiots are in full force on social media now explaining how the concussion caused him to throw the ball to Benzema as the concussion had given judgement problems, strange how none are questioning the decent saves he made while at 1-1 or 1-2.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2018)

Does anyone know a good website for World Cup Fantasy Football? I was hoping one would be up now the squads are finalised but Google hasn't brought me any luck.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			This is a genuine question because I didn't see the official statement, but did Liverpool ever say Salah dislocated his shoulder? I saw a lot of media saying things like "suspected dislocation" but I never saw it confirmed. 

Also, how would you know that he didn't? It's not uncommon for a small dislocation to immediately relocate. Yea, there is a large chance of cartilage damage if so, but a small dislocation could also cause as little as a sprain in the rotator cuff which could be what he's being treated for.
		
Click to expand...

Sala going off with a teeny pain in his shoulder was a joke. Any physio worth their salt would have had him strapped up in seconds and rubbed in a a bit of Voltarol. Sala saw this as a way of getting off early before his transfer after the World Cup, which I may remind you all of, HE IS FIT TO PLAY IN. What a surprise!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			This is a genuine question because I didn't see the official statement, but did Liverpool ever say Salah dislocated his shoulder? I saw a lot of media saying things like "suspected dislocation" but I never saw it confirmed. 

Also, how would you know that he didn't? It's not uncommon for a small dislocation to immediately relocate. Yea, there is a large chance of cartilage damage if so, but a small dislocation could also cause as little as a sprain in the rotator cuff which could be what he's being treated for.
		
Click to expand...

As I put and you rightly say "as reported" regarding Salah,

As for a dislocated shoulder which was reported, if it was not the case surely someone from the club would have come out and told the real issue.
I have first hand experience on DS and have also had one pop back in straight after it came out,and that's probably what happened.

It does seem with some clubs more than others they lie to the fans behind injuries to save face,especially when a move is imminent.
To be honest I have not followed the Salah saga but I guarantee he will play in the WC.

Its sounds like the media blew it up all out of proportion to feed the masses of distraught fans.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Even looking at the good old NHS website it even says â€œmay not be obvious for a few daysâ€ - so with only Karius prob knowing that he had been hit in the head and I expect he was quite distraught and not thinking prob then Iâ€™m not sure telling the medical staff would have been a priority for him 

But I guess itâ€™s easier to point fingers
		
Click to expand...

I played rugby 7 days after a serious head collision. 2 days later I collapsed, taken to hospital, diagnosed with a skull fracture and severe concussion. 2 years to recover... I say give Karius and the Liverpool staff more than the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			This is a genuine question because I didn't see the official statement, but did Liverpool ever say Salah dislocated his shoulder? I saw a lot of media saying things like "suspected dislocation" but I never saw it confirmed. 

Also, how would you know that he didn't? It's not uncommon for a small dislocation to immediately relocate. Yea, there is a large chance of cartilage damage if so, but a small dislocation could also cause as little as a sprain in the rotator cuff which could be what he's being treated for.
		
Click to expand...




Crazyface said:



			Sala going off with a teeny pain in his shoulder was a joke. Any physio worth their salt would have had him strapped up in seconds and rubbed in a a bit of Voltarol. Sala saw this as a way of getting off early before his transfer after the World Cup, which I may remind you all of, HE IS FIT TO PLAY IN. What a surprise!
		
Click to expand...

Lol even I'm not that cynical


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 5, 2018)

cookelad said:



			Gossip column on the BBC Sport website saying that Fellaini is likely to sign for Arsenal, a bit like Maureen becoming the manager - you want to cheer your team on, but a little bit of you dies every time you do!

Edit : Just re read he's only having talks with 2 other offers on the table so there's still hope!
		
Click to expand...

Also reporting that Sadio Mane had agreed to join Real Madrid before Zidane resigned. I thought that if any of the Liverpool players were to go there it would be Salah.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Lack of spinal fortitude...
		
Click to expand...

WorldCupitis.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 5, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I played rugby 7 days after a serious head collision. 2 days later I collapsed, taken to hospital, diagnosed with a skull fracture and severe concussion. 2 years to recover... I say give Karius and the Liverpool staff more than the benefit of the doubt.
		
Click to expand...

The point to this though Brian is that medical staff for all sports are all over concussion now. Had you had this collision now whilst playing for Bath you would be checked for signs of concussion straight off, priority number one, assuming you were not lying prostrate on the ground. Any whack on the head should bring about automatic checks for concussion, the dangers are well known. Your example is one from the amateur game, assuming some years ago, not elite sport.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I played rugby 7 days after a serious head collision. 2 days later I collapsed, taken to hospital, diagnosed with a skull fracture and severe concussion. 2 years to recover... I say give Karius and the Liverpool staff more than the benefit of the doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t that the issue though Bri? Did Karius or LPool medical team take the situation seriously enough?
We can accept Karius may of ignored or chose not to say anything after the game, but surely someone in the medical team should of at least checked him over (and they may of done).
He was at risk flying on holiday and if it comes out he did cover up or ignore any symptoms then heâ€™s a lucky lad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Sala going off with a teeny pain in his shoulder was a joke. Any physio worth their salt would have had him strapped up in seconds and rubbed in a a bit of Voltarol. Sala saw this as a way of getting off early before his transfer after the World Cup, which I may remind you all of, HE IS FIT TO PLAY IN. What a surprise!
		
Click to expand...

Salah actually hasnâ€™t been fully cleared to play yet - still going through full fitness tests etc before he will be fully declared fit to play in their opening match


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Salah actually hasnâ€™t been fully cleared to play yet - still going through full fitness tests etc before he will be fully declared fit to play in their opening match
		
Click to expand...

You still in touch with his medical team Phil.
What's the ETC he's going through.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 5, 2018)

Interesting bigger question on this. Does football have head impact policies in place. Watched couple of head collisions between Nigeria players during the friendly at the weekend. I know they are different sports with different levels of impact but most head to head collisions in rugby would result in both players being taken off the pitch for a 10 minute assessment with reserves being allowed to take their place whilst this goes on. Maybe it is time for football to do the same.

That said, if the concussion was such that it impacted on a players ability then the player should have realised that something was not right.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 5, 2018)

https://www.football365.com/news/toure-agent-places-african-curse-on-pep-in-828-word-rant

Wow. Yaya's agent is an absolute grade A lunatic.

I was backing City to win the league again, but now there's an African curse on Guardiola, I'm not so sure. :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Interesting bigger question on this. Does football have head impact policies in place. Watched couple of head collisions between Nigeria players during the friendly at the weekend. I know they are different sports with different levels of impact but most head to head collisions in rugby would result in both players being taken off the pitch for a 10 minute assessment with reserves being allowed to take their place whilst this goes on. Maybe it is time for football to do the same.

That said, if the concussion was such that it impacted on a players ability then the player should have realised that something was not right.
		
Click to expand...

Currently football doesnâ€™t have the same level of head injury assessments that you see in rugby 

If a player has gone down and requires a physio to attend the pitch due to a head injury then the doctor must carry out his assessment and itâ€™s up to him if the player goes back on. The initial assessment if they suspect concussion or the player may have lost consciousness etc is to ask all the relevant questions about whatâ€™s going currently etc. As well as judge from the players reactions and the sort of blow

The issue with Karius is he was hit in the head went down and then got up to complain to the ref who waved play on. If the medical staff donâ€™t come on then they canâ€™t give the assessment which in this situation was clear because the actual incident wasnâ€™t clear at the time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 5, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Interesting bigger question on this. Does football have head impact policies in place. Watched couple of head collisions between Nigeria players during the friendly at the weekend. I know they are different sports with different levels of impact but most head to head collisions in rugby would result in both players being taken off the pitch for a 10 minute assessment with reserves being allowed to take their place whilst this goes on. Maybe it is time for football to do the same.

That said, if the concussion was such that it impacted on a players ability then the player should have realised that something was not right.
		
Click to expand...

I remember the Nigerian lads collision, it looked bad. You would have to assume that policies are not in place, certainly not ones that are as stringent as in rugby. Clubs may have their own way of dealing with it but it does not look like football has an industry wide standard in the way that rugby has introduced. It will come, what happens in rugby makes a great deal of sense. Football tends to be years behind other sports on rule changes and the like though.

I think it has been long established that players are not good judges of their own injuries when it comes to concussion. That is why it needs to be taken out of their hands.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I remember the Nigerian lads collision, it looked bad. You would have to assume that policies are not in place, certainly not ones that are as stringent as in rugby. Clubs may have their own way of dealing with it but it does not look like football has an industry wide standard in the way that rugby has introduced. It will come, what happens in rugby makes a great deal of sense. Football tends to be years behind other sports on rule changes and the like though.

I think it has been long established that players are not good judges of their own injuries when it comes to concussion. That is why it needs to be taken out of their hands.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed and the sooner it is in place that a sub can be brought on whilst a player is assessed the better. I would think it would be hard for any player to voluntarily leave the field in a match as big as a champions league final and so the change has to be forced.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 5, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Agreed and the sooner it is in place that a sub can be brought on whilst a player is assessed the better. I would think it would be hard for any player to voluntarily leave the field in a match as big as a champions league final and so the change has to be forced.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Agreed and the sooner it is in place that a sub can be brought on whilst a player is assessed the better. I would think it would be hard for any player to voluntarily leave the field in a match as big as a champions league final and so the change has to be forced.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if the 10min assessment would get through, but the FA/PL have changed the policy in the last couple of years were now the player loses the decision to stay on the field after a head injury.
lp is right in this one as it was immaterial at the time of the incident as he was not given access to the Liv med team.

The aftercare is a different discussion though.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 5, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Not sure if the 10min assessment would get through, but the FA/PL have changed the policy in the last couple of years were now the player loses the decision to stay on the field after a head injury.
lp is right in this one as it was immaterial at the time of the incident as he was not given access to the Liv med team.

The aftercare is a different discussion though.
		
Click to expand...

Again, just to take another point from rugby, they have a doctor watching the match on a screen who can intervene if there is no action taken following a concerning blow to the head. OK, this has not always worked (George North) but a blow to the head is a blow to the head, whatever the sport, and action needs to be taken to ensure player safety.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Again, just to take another point from rugby, they have a doctor watching the match on a screen who can intervene if there is no action taken following a concerning blow to the head. OK, this has not always worked (George North) but a blow to the head is a blow to the head, whatever the sport, and action needs to be taken to ensure player safety.
		
Click to expand...

With VAR coming in maybe that might make a difference - Rugby though prob has a HIA in every game where as in football the clash of heads isnâ€™t as regular so a player isnâ€™t going to be subjected to blows on the head as often so I donâ€™t see the ten min situation happening often.

The other person who also has a responsibility is the referee- if Karius has gone to him and said I have been hit the head then the referee possibly should have done something - demanded an assessment from the club doctor before allowing him to continue but the ref waved it away


----------



## GB72 (Jun 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			With VAR coming in maybe that might make a difference - Rugby though prob has a HIA in every game where as in football the clash of heads isnâ€™t as regular so a player isnâ€™t going to be subjected to blows on the head as often so I donâ€™t see the ten min situation happening often.

The other person who also has a responsibility is the referee- if Karius has gone to him and said I have been hit the head then the referee possibly should have done something - demanded an assessment from the club doctor before allowing him to continue but the ref waved it away
		
Click to expand...

As matters are judged at the moment, there is not much need for HIA assessments but that does not mean that there need to be more. The number of incidents in rugby was far lower until the new rules and regulations came in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Again, just to take another point from rugby, they have a doctor watching the match on a screen who can intervene if there is no action taken following a concerning blow to the head. OK, this has not always worked (George North) but a blow to the head is a blow to the head, whatever the sport, and action needs to be taken to ensure player safety.
		
Click to expand...

As others have said Football is way behind Rugby in a lot of ways.
Iâ€™ve no issue introducing a few of the ideas straight away, but believe powers to be and some in the media are resistant to change.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2018)

Again, none of us know what Karius said to the Ref, he could of been asking for a red card for Ramos or saying heâ€™s in pain etc.
Unfortunately the players have to take responsibility for their actions and reactions.

It was certainly a red card for me regardless of how much impact, intent was enough and regardless of how much contact VVD made.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 5, 2018)

If Karius had asked to be assessed, there are those on here who would think even less of him!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 5, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			It was certainly a red card for me regardless of how much impact, intent was enough and regardless of how much contact VVD made.
		
Click to expand...

A red card for Ramos? 

It should have been a penalty to Real because VVD pushed Ramos into Karius!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			A red card for Ramos? 

It should have been a penalty to Real because VVD pushed Ramos into Karius!
		
Click to expand...

VVD lent into Ramos as it happens all over the field, the force was no way near enough to force his elbow upwards and into Karius or to warrant a penalty.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 5, 2018)

Sergio take on all things CLF.....





: "All I'm missing is for Firmino to say he got a cold because a bead of my sweat landed on him"
en.as.com/en/2018/06/05/â€¦



:rofl:


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 5, 2018)

Rui Patricio to Wolves almost done. Would be an outstanding signing for us, hopefully get it over the line by the end of the week.

Also, Villa missed a tax payment last week. Shame.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2018)

For the Spurs fans


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 5, 2018)

GB72 said:



			Agreed and the sooner it is in place that a sub can be brought on whilst a player is assessed the better. I would think it would be hard for any player to voluntarily leave the field in a match as big as a champions league final and so the change has to be forced.
		
Click to expand...

With it being football and win at all costs I can see it being abused by managers who have made their 3 subs and want to change something else telling a player to go down with a head injury and bringing on another sub.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2018)

This is a very good twitter thread on the Karius incident 

Also shows he wasnâ€™t treated on the pitch and he informed the ref about the elbow 

https://mobile.twitter.com/scienceofsport/status/1003861289200910336


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25056


For the Spurs fans[/QUOTE

:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2018)

Rlburnside said:





Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25056


For the Spurs fans
		
Click to expand...

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Another one for you


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is a very good twitter thread on the Karius incident 

Also shows he wasnâ€™t treated on the pitch and he informed the ref about the elbow 

https://mobile.twitter.com/scienceofsport/status/1003861289200910336

Click to expand...

Very good because itâ€™s what you want to hear 

So Karius mistakes were due to concussion. 
You thought heâ€™d been playing very well recently. 
So no need for an upgrade then? 

When Flopp signs a new stopper Iâ€™m sure youâ€™ll be telling us how great he is & a massive upgrade on Karius & Ming.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Another one for you 

View attachment 25059

Click to expand...

Yea ok very funny :thup:


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2018)

Why are we even talking about last season in the 2018/2019 thread? Get over the loss already lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Why are we even talking about last season in the 2018/2019 thread? Get over the loss already lol
		
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with the loss and more to do with the potential for serious injuries to players


Anyway 

So what do Man Utd fans think of getting a sitting DM in Fred ? Someone to sit next to Matic and then Pogba to have no responsibility 

Also what about the talk of Martial going to Spurs ( that seems madness )


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It has nothing to do with the loss and more to do with the potential for serious injuries to players


Anyway 

So what do Man Utd fans think of getting a sitting DM in Fred ? Someone to sit next to Matic and then Pogba to have no responsibility 

Also what about the talk of Martial going to Spurs ( that seems madness )
		
Click to expand...

There are rumours of Savic from Lazio with Pogba moving on, which I really hope does NOT happen. The idea of having another sitting midfielder could be a good thing - with Jose intending on giving the attacking players more freedom... or it could be a sign that we're going to shut up shop even more!

I'd like one of Martial or Rashford to go out on loan because they're both wasted at Man Utd right now but I'd be loathe to lose either for good, especially to a rival.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			There are rumours of Savic from Lazio with Pogba moving on, which I really hope does NOT happen. The idea of having another sitting midfielder could be a good thing - with Jose intending on giving the attacking players more freedom... or it could be a sign that we're going to shut up shop even more!

I'd like one of Martial or Rashford to go out on loan because they're both wasted at Man Utd right now but I'd be loathe to lose either for good, especially to a rival.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's an admission that Pogba can't play a two man midfield. When you tried that it left Matic horribly exposed on his own since Pogba is as lazy as they come. You need to play him in a three, although throwing Herrera in there seems to work - maybe Jose desperately wants to play 4-2-3-1, with Pogba as the number 10, hence the need for someone to play next to Matic. 

I'd be surprised if we get Martial but stranger things have happened. He would be swapping one bench for another, but he would definitely get on the pitch more for us at least. Think it would mean we sell Lamela or Lucas though.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is a very good twitter thread on the Karius incident 

Also shows he wasnâ€™t treated on the pitch and he informed the ref about the elbow 

https://mobile.twitter.com/scienceofsport/status/1003861289200910336

Click to expand...

The problem lies with the players to me.
To many divers , feigning injury and constant complaining to the ref about trivial incidents.
If the ref saw the elbow itâ€™s piss poor from him, whatâ€™s the extra Lino watching
..
But Karius looked ok at the time .

But have seen players banned for this later on in the prem.

If a player has a head injury we need proper protocols to deal with it .
The doctors should always have the final say.

For the 10min subs it would get abused if three subs had already been used so just treat it like any other injury just take him off.
only the keeper should be replaced in this scenario imo


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 6, 2018)

Who hit karius on the head during the tie with Roma?   

[video=youtube;4f8Mh9eJpv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f8Mh9eJpv4[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			The problem lies with the players to me.
To many divers , feigning injury and constant complaining to the ref about trivial incidents.
If the ref saw the elbow itâ€™s piss poor from him, whatâ€™s the extra Lino watching
..
But Karius looked ok at the time .

But have seen players banned for this later on in the prem.

If a player has a head injury we need proper protocols to deal with it .
The doctors should always have the final say.

For the 10min subs it would get abused if three subs had already been used so just treat it like any other injury just take him off.
only the keeper should be replaced in this scenario imo
		
Click to expand...

First, please ignore the club I support.

OK. Youâ€™re missing the point, itâ€™s not about the cheats, itâ€™s about protecting the players, itâ€™s irrelevant who did the elbow or whether it affected Karius during the game.

Itâ€™s the fact that as the experts have said he could be affected hours, days, weeks after the incident.

Lots of incidents get missed, Karius told the Ref heâ€™d been elbowed and regardless of whether heâ€™s telling the truth or not the Referee should immediately stop the game and have the med team brought on.

That way the team of the player injured are aware of something happening.

A club (all clubs) should then have protocols in place for immediate or follow up action.(as you say)

As for the 10 minute thing, all 11 are equally important.

Iâ€™d rather we concentrated on caring for the genuine than backing away in case there are too many feigning.

Why fans of other teams are cynical is because, once again, the minority are shouting the loudest and are wanting replays and petitions and retrospective bans etc etc.
Edit: Cheers Gary, proves my point 

Rather than not accepting the result, nothing will change it, they should be putting their efforts into ensuring this doesnâ€™t happen to anyone else and Karius gets the medical help if needed.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Rather than not accepting the result
		
Click to expand...

Who from Liverpool FC isn't accepting the result?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Who from Liverpool FC isn't accepting the result?
		
Click to expand...

Once again instead of sensible debate you take one line and try and look clever.
Nothing in my post is aimed at Liverpool Football Club, just the idiot minority fans.

Thanks for proving Utd has them as well.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Once again instead of sensible debate you take one line and try and look clever.
Nothing in my post is aimed at Liverpool Football Club, just the idiot minority fans.

Thanks for proving Utd has them as well.
		
Click to expand...

The fans aren't able to make changes in policy - Liverpool FC are, so it's only logical to aim this stuff at the club. Stop acting the internet hard man when faced with a serious question.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The fans aren't able to make changes in policy - Liverpool FC are, so it's only logical to aim this stuff at the club. Stop acting the internet hard man when faced with a serious question.
		
Click to expand...

Internet hard man :rofl: how old are you :rofl:

Itâ€™s the idiot minority fans ignoring Karius and calling for replays and bans etc TO UEFA, read what I actually posted and not what you want to think Iâ€™ve posted.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s the idiot minority fans ignoring Karius and calling for replays and bans etc TO UEFA, read what I actually posted and not what you want to think Iâ€™ve posted.
		
Click to expand...

As you say, you know it's the idiot minority, so why give them credence?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			As you say, you know it's the idiot minority, so why give them credence?
		
Click to expand...

Because they are the loudest, unfortunately, and the ones other teams fans are reacting too, tarring everyone with the same brush, you then get a lack of serious debate because the sensible ones are guarded to point scoring.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Because they are the loudest, unfortunately, and the ones other teams fans are reacting too, tarring everyone with the same brush, you then get a lack of serious debate because the sensible ones are guarded to point scoring.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen or heard any Liverpool fan with any nous saying that the game should be replayed or anything of the sort. I've seen stuff that RAWK retweet which is always a giggle but you know it's the fringe and there to be laughed at. I think there's a decent chance that Karius may have been affected to the point of having some impact in both the clangers he committed, though. But that's football, sadly.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I haven't seen or heard any Liverpool fan with any nous saying that the game should be replayed or anything of the sort. I've seen stuff that RAWK retweet which is always a giggle but you know it's the fringe and there to be laughed at. I think there's a decent chance that Karius may have been affected to the point of having some impact in both the clangers he committed, though. But that's football, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

The sensible ones havenâ€™t.
I joined the debate on the twitter link lp provided, asked a couple of questions, got some genuine replies and was also abused as my profile pic is the Everton badge, no reading the debate, told itâ€™s nothing to do with me etc.
Itâ€™s like on here, we could ALL at times take a step back and read the post not the poster, lotâ€™s of times the decent stuff is lost in the noise.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2018)

Please please please donâ€™t bring tw@tter spats onto here, everyone knows that place is full of ball ends ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Please please please donâ€™t bring tw@tter spats onto here, everyone knows that place is full of ball ends ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s how some on the forum describe the footy thread :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s how some on the forum describe the footy thread :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t want to get involved mate ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I donâ€™t want to get involved mate ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Too late, youâ€™re one of them


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Too late, youâ€™re one of them 

Click to expand...

Oh no, does that mean Iâ€™ve officially been admitted into the GM forum mafia ðŸ˜®


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Oh no, does that mean Iâ€™ve officially been admitted into the GM forum mafia ðŸ˜®
		
Click to expand...

No mate, just that youâ€™re classed as one of us knobs :rofl:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			First, please ignore the club I support.

OK. Youâ€™re missing the point, itâ€™s not about the cheats, itâ€™s about protecting the players, itâ€™s irrelevant who did the elbow or whether it affected Karius during the game.

Itâ€™s the fact that as the experts have said he could be affected hours, days, weeks after the incident.

Lots of incidents get missed, Karius told the Ref heâ€™d been elbowed and regardless of whether heâ€™s telling the truth or not the Referee should immediately stop the game and have the med team brought on.

That way the team of the player injured are aware of something happening.

A club (all clubs) should then have protocols in place for immediate or follow up action.(as you say)

As for the 10 minute thing, all 11 are equally important.

Iâ€™d rather we concentrated on caring for the genuine than backing away in case there are too many feigning.

Why fans of other teams are cynical is because, once again, the minority are shouting the loudest and are wanting replays and petitions and retrospective bans etc etc.
Edit: Cheers Gary, proves my point 

Rather than not accepting the result, nothing will change it, they should be putting their efforts into ensuring this doesnâ€™t happen to anyone else and Karius gets the medical help if needed.
		
Click to expand...

I havnt missed the point as one thing leads to another.
you heard the boy who cried wolf story.?
The refs must be sick and tired of these prima donas complaining so if he dosnt see it what can he do.
I agree the ref should have got him checked out but can also see why he didnâ€™t!
Its poor really.
if all eleven are so important why sacrifice an out field player when the keeper is hurt to replace him?
I am yet to see any team play with ten men and NO keeper.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			No mate, just that youâ€™re classed as one of us knobs :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I always sing when Iâ€™m playing â€œIâ€™d rather be a knob than a knobberâ€ ðŸ˜†


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I havnt missed the point as one thing leads to another.
you heard the boy who cried wolf story.?
The refs must be sick and tired of these prima donas complaining so if he dosnt see it what can he do.
I agree the ref should have got him checked out but can also see why he didnâ€™t!
Its poor really.
if all eleven are so important why sacrifice an out field player when the keeper is hurt to replace him?
I am yet to see any team play with ten men and NO keeper.
		
Click to expand...

But youâ€™re focussing on the negative, the game would have to implement a policy with a clean slate, bollox to ref prejudices, if it transpires players are feigning injury then a severe punishment must be enforced.

Not saying play without a keeper, Iâ€™m saying if there is a 10 min rule then anyone of the 11 should be able to go of to be assessed


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			But youâ€™re focussing on the negative, the game would have to implement a policy with a clean slate, bollox to ref prejudices, if it transpires players are feigning injury then a severe punishment must be enforced.

Not saying play without a keeper, Iâ€™m saying if there is a 10 min rule then anyone of the 11 should be able to go of to be assessed
		
Click to expand...

Not negative just realistic I canâ€™t see the players behaviour changing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2018)

If the keeper was concussed and itâ€™s being said it led to the mistakes what about the 2 world class saves he pulled off? Maybe he would have missed them if he hadnâ€™t taken a knock on the head.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 6, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			If the keeper was concussed and itâ€™s being said it led to the mistakes what about the 2 world class saves he pulled off? Maybe he would have missed them if he hadnâ€™t taken a knock on the head.
		
Click to expand...

He made two mistakes thatâ€™s it.
If he had a problem he should have said so.
Only Karius knows if it affected him , but if he was struggling he should have come off for the good of the team.
At the end of the day we may never know.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 7, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			He made two mistakes thatâ€™s it.
If he had a problem he should have said so.
Only Karius knows if it affected him , but if he was struggling he should have come off for the good of the team.
At the end of the day we may never know.
		
Click to expand...

People with concussions don't always know they are.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 7, 2018)

So I'm off to the England match tonight because a friend had a spare ticket. What a bizarre turn of events. My friend is a Liverpool fan so happy for her that she'll be seeing TAA making his England debut.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			He made two mistakes thatâ€™s it.
If he had a problem he should have said so.
Only Karius knows if it affected him , but if he was struggling he should have come off for the good of the team.
At the end of the day we may never know.
		
Click to expand...

Sgain youâ€™re mixing fact with fiction, ignore the mistakes, the hospital did not state the concussion caused the mistakes.
They did state that he had a concussion, he failed 27 out of the 30 tests.
The issue is how we protect and look after the person.
There was a Irish international Rugby player, Paul Oâ€™Connell,  who suffered a concussion and minutes later scored a try, then later taken off the pitch, he has no memory of his try and had to be shown video evidence.


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2018)

England are 12/1 to win the World Cup, for those of you that donâ€™t understand how betting works, if you bet Â£10 on England youâ€™ve just lost Â£10 ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 7, 2018)

As it stands, Northern Ireland are due to play Israel in a friendly this September. I really hope we cancel that friendly, but knowing the pro-Israel stance from the DUP I can't imagine it will be cancelled.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			As it stands, Northern Ireland are due to play Israel in a friendly this September. I really hope we cancel that friendly, but knowing the pro-Israel stance from the DUP I can't imagine it will be cancelled.
		
Click to expand...

Argentina have just cancelled one there for political reasons. I don't believe politics and sport should mix so if the friendly has been arranged then play it. I don't see anything has changed since the friendly was organised, the unpleasantness there seems pretty constant.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2018)

Decent finish from Radford, helped by a flat footed keeper. No doubt the press will be claiming we're cup winners if we beat what looks like a Costa Rican side that are hardly up for a game and more intent on picking up no injuries


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decent finish from Radford, helped by a flat footed keeper. No doubt the press will be claiming we're cup winners if we beat what looks like a Costa Rican side that are hardly up for a game and more intent on picking up no injuries
		
Click to expand...

Wish we would keep fast players who can finish like rashford and vardy playing more than sterling


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2018)

Navas is quite a short keeper so a bit susceptible to a dipping strike like that, it was so well hit though. Rashford had a great first half and the defenders were cacking their pants every time he ran at them. Nobody else has really stood out for us though. Vardy has done bugger all in particular. I like Loftus-Cheek, looks a good player with a lot to his game.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 7, 2018)

To me the only good thing about this game is that the Leeds fans get to see a home win


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			To me the only good thing about this game is that the Leeds fans get to see a home win
		
Click to expand...


:rofl::whoo::rofl:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Sgain youâ€™re mixing fact with fiction, ignore the mistakes, the hospital did not state the concussion caused the mistakes.
They did state that he had a concussion, he failed 27 out of the 30 tests.
The issue is how we protect and look after the person.
There was a Irish international Rugby player, Paul Oâ€™Connell,  who suffered a concussion and minutes later scored a try, then later taken off the pitch, he has no memory of his try and had to be shown video evidence.
		
Click to expand...

enlighten me what part of this is fiction?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2018)

That Maguire lad is a bit crap, 3 times now he's been caught way out of position.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decent finish from Radford, helped by a flat footed keeper. No doubt the press will be claiming we're cup winners if we beat what looks like a Costa Rican side that are hardly up for a game and more intent on picking up no injuries
		
Click to expand...

Decent finish? Slight understatement.

Stunning strike that dipped beautifully leaving the goalkeeper flat footed.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 7, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Decent finish? Slight understatement.

Stunning strike that dipped beautifully leaving the goalkeeper flat footed.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree! Canâ€™t see why Sterling gets a game before the lad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Totally agree! Canâ€™t see why Sterling gets a game before the lad.
		
Click to expand...

100% Sterling has no first touch, loses possession to easily and needs too many chances to threaten a goal. Rashford is stronger, holds the ball up and has enough pace to scare defenders.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Totally agree! Canâ€™t see why Sterling gets a game before the lad.
		
Click to expand...

Well I guess because Rashford hasnâ€™t had the greatest season and hasnâ€™t scored a high level of goals where as Sterling has, even his own club manager doesnâ€™t seem to trust him enough.

There is no reason why they shouldnâ€™t both play together either side of Kane. 

Sterling appears to be the easy target but he has produced the goods all season long


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I guess because Rashford hasnâ€™t had the greatest season and hasnâ€™t scored a high level of goals where as Sterling has, even his own club manager doesnâ€™t seem to trust him enough.

There is no reason why they shouldnâ€™t both play together either side of Kane. 

Sterling appears to be the easy target but he has produced the goods all season long
		
Click to expand...

Come on Phil I am 60 now and would fancy myself to score a few in cityâ€™s team.
Whens the last time you saw Sterling score one like that.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jun 7, 2018)

Rashford has done well and deserves a chance in the first game, as has rose in my opinion. 

I think maguire has probably played himself out of the 11 and loftus cheek hasnâ€™t done enough to take Alii place imo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2018)

I'd rather have Wellbeck ahead of Sterling especially with his recent goalscoring record in internationals. I don't think Sterling has ever done enough at the the highest level and has been flattered playing in a City side so rich in talent. Hard not to get loads of goals in a side like that. I think Rashford has suffered under Mourinho (as have others) but he's a different player in an England shirt and I'd have him alongside Kane for the hold up play. He has a better touch than both Sterling and Wellbeck and so Southgate has good options. Shame he'll play safe with Sterling


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Come on Phil I am 60 now and would fancy myself to score a few in cityâ€™s team.
Whens the last time you saw Sterling score one like that.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but does it count for double by scoring from distance ? Rashford got 7 in the league - Sterling over double that.

Sterling scored the goal this season , he put away countless chances all season long - he wonâ€™t get the credit he deserves no matter what he does. He has scored goals throughout his career and people always dismiss it by using the team he is in as an excuse. Itâ€™s complete nonsense - his movement and positional sense is superb and thatâ€™s what gets him into the positions to score the goals - the best manager in the world plays him week in week out even when he spends millions on other players that can play in the same position.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2018)

Here we go again, last train to snoozeville &#128564;


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but does it count for double by scoring from distance ? Rashford got 7 in the league - Sterling over double that.

Sterling scored the goal this season , he put away countless chances all season long - he wonâ€™t get the credit he deserves no matter what he does. He has scored goals throughout his career and people always dismiss it by using the team he is in as an excuse. Itâ€™s complete nonsense - his movement and positional sense is superb and thatâ€™s what gets him into the positions to score the goals - the best manager in the world plays him week in week out even when he spends millions on other players that can play in the same position.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I canâ€™t afgue with the logic , but I would counter you by saying look at the absolute sitters he has missed this season.
In a World Cup game we might get ONE chance in the game and I would rather Rashford had it Than Sterling.
Thats Just my honest opinion.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 7, 2018)

There is a reason they canâ€™t play together and thatâ€™s Because Sterling isnâ€™t good enough to play international football, there are a few more coming around to this conclusion, which I might add should have been evident in the last tournament. 

I hope Rashford has done enough tonight to get a place ahead of Sterling, he has more to his game than Sterling will ever have.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I guess because Rashford hasnâ€™t had the greatest season and hasnâ€™t scored a high level of goals where as Sterling has, even his own club manager doesnâ€™t seem to trust him enough.

There is no reason why they shouldnâ€™t both play together either side of Kane. 

Sterling appears to be the easy target but he has produced the goods all season long
		
Click to expand...

I would play them both, instead of lingard


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sterling is a pace merchant who scores tap ins

He plays in a very good side so reeps the benefits . When he played for Liverpool he had the best player in the league along side him so he again had Service 

However rashford , vardy , etc could all do his job in the same teams no issue

The fact vardy has done it arguably better in a team where he had to work harder shows to me he is the better player


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I canâ€™t afgue with the logic , but I would counter you by saying look at the absolute sitters he has missed this season.
In a World Cup game we might get ONE chance in the game and I would rather Rashford had it Than Sterling.
Thats Just my honest opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Even in the PL Sterling needs a load of chances to score one goal. He can get away with it as City create so many chances per game. In an international, as you say we can't afford to be that wasteful. I think Rashford simply offers more, will get goals and his hold up play will create more chances for Kane


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I canâ€™t afgue with the logic , but I would counter you by saying look at the absolute sitters he has missed this season.
In a World Cup game we might get ONE chance in the game and I would rather Rashford had it Than Sterling.
Thats Just my honest opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Rashford will have missed sitters but then he might not even get in the position to miss the sitters , I have seen strikers all over the world miss sitters but then Sterling isnâ€™t the main striker - he is a winger or a wide midfielder where as Rashford is a striker yet Sterling scores the goals. 

The England manager should actually get both of them in the team with Kane but by being rigid in regards three at the back and wingbacks then itâ€™s not going to happen 

Watching the game tonight and a bit of the first game the team I would play would be 

Butland 

Walker
Stones
Dier
Rose

Henderson
Loftus Cheek
Ali

Sterling
Kane
Rashford

But then against Belguim would bring in Cahill and move Dier into CM


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2018)

We often compliment other Nations for not actually playing their best 11 but for playing their best team.
Maybe we should have some faith in Southgate and back his decisions, the first 11 may not be yours or my first 11, but itâ€™s his, and heâ€™ll be training and practising those players best suited to how he wants us to set up.
Hopefully he gets it right and whether itâ€™s Sterling or Rashford or Vardy or Kane, letâ€™s get behind them once the WC kicks off and judge them then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2018)

Well according to the jungle drums on Twitter Liverpool have sorted the Fekir transfer out for Â£44 mil plus add ons - the fee looks a bargain. Hopefully it will be announced officially soon


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well according to the jungle drums on Twitter Liverpool have sorted the Fekir transfer out for Â£44 mil plus add ons - the fee looks a bargain. Hopefully it will be announced officially soon
		
Click to expand...

Being reported as Â£53 million plus add-ons on other media. I don't know enough about him to know if that would be a bargain or not.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			We often compliment other Nations for not actually playing their best 11 but for playing their best team.
Maybe we should have some faith in Southgate and back his decisions, the first 11 may not be yours or my first 11, but itâ€™s his, and heâ€™ll be training and practising those players best suited to how he wants us to set up.
Hopefully he gets it right and whether itâ€™s Sterling or Rashford or Vardy or Kane, letâ€™s get behind them once the WC kicks off and judge them then.
		
Click to expand...


Or to look at another way managers donâ€™t always get it right, take Klopps thinking that he had good enough keepers when every man and his dog knew different, it could be argued that it cost them the CL Final. 

It was Hodgson who persisted with Sterling in 3 games and was terrible then Rashford came on for 10 mins in one game and got mom. 

I think Southgate is doing well and think / hope heâ€™s savvy enough to see Sterlings only good enough to throw on in the last 20 min when things donâ€™t go well.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 7, 2018)

Keep hearing on here that Sterling can't finish, has no first touch, contributes nothing etc;

Rather begs the question why a club with the resources of Man City bought him.

Clearly their management and scouts know less about the game than the experts on here. 

The funniest of the lot is the suggestion that Welbeck should be preferred to him. That's the same Welbeck that couldn't get a start at Man U and  they weren't exactly blessed at the time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Or to look at another way managers donâ€™t always get it right, take Klopps thinking that he had good enough keepers when every man and his dog knew different, it could be argued that it cost them the CL Final. 

It was Hodgson who persisted with Sterling in 3 games and was terrible then Rashford came on for 10 mins in one game and got mom. 

I think Southgate is doing well and think / hope heâ€™s savvy enough to see Sterlings only good enough to throw on in the last 20 min when things donâ€™t go well.
		
Click to expand...

Your clear dislike of Sterling has been evident all season long dispite him proving you wrong week in week out in the Prem - i canâ€™t understand how the best manager in the world canâ€™t see what you can 

As for judging on the last tournament - Iâ€™m surprised you didnâ€™t also mention Kane who had a complete shocker on the pitch at the same time as Rashford was warming up.

Iâ€™m amazed that Sterling has reached the level he has when you read what you post about him.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Your clear dislike of Sterling has been evident all season long dispite him proving you wrong week in week out in the Prem - i canâ€™t understand how the best manager in the world canâ€™t see what you can 

As for judging on the last tournament - Iâ€™m surprised you didnâ€™t also mention Kane who had a complete shocker on the pitch at the same time as Rashford was warming up.

Iâ€™m amazed that Sterling has reached the level he has when you read what you post about him.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s his England career that I have been most critical of , canâ€™t remember offhand but is it 2 goals in nearly 40 games tell me thatâ€™s acceptable   

Remember Pep draging him off for missing from 2 yards against Burnley missed a sitter against West Brom too, 19 goals is a excellent return from him this season but playing in that side my granny could have scored the same and unfortunately sheâ€™s dead, and got the sitter against Burnley


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2018)

Southgate's no fool .................... and nor are Hoddle and Ian Wright who'd both have Rashford rather than Sterling.
It has to be Rashford because I think he offers far more at international level.
Bring it on!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well according to the jungle drums on Twitter Liverpool have sorted the Fekir transfer out for Â£44 mil plus add ons - the fee looks a bargain. Hopefully it will be announced officially soon
		
Click to expand...

Not just aimed at LP but at all Liverpool fans.....Is there any concern that with Keita, Fabinho and probably Fekir arriving it could mean Mane/Salah leaving? Are these signings strengthening the squad or preparing for the departure of one of their current squad?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Itâ€™s his England career that I have been most critical of , canâ€™t remember offhand but is it 2 goals in nearly 40 games tell me thatâ€™s acceptable   

Remember Pep draging him off for missing from 2 yards against Burnley missed a sitter against West Brom too, 19 goals is a excellent return from him this season but playing in that side my granny could have scored the same and unfortunately sheâ€™s dead, and got the sitter against Burnley
		
Click to expand...

Ali has 2 goals , Rashford 2 goals , Lingard 1 goal 

Christ Welbeck is the top England goalscorer in the squad 

England played under Hodgson for the past 6/7 years and were shocking beyond belief as a team on the whole so how anyone can dimiss a young clearly talented player who has shown throughout the season week in week out that he is one of the best current English players based on performances under the dinosaur i will never know. 

And all this nonsense about â€œmy granny could have scoredâ€ etc is complete twaddle with no base. The ball doesnâ€™t just hit sterling and it goes in - his outstanding movement and positioning gets him in the right place at the right time to get the chance to score

City and Pep donâ€™t play sub standard players

But itâ€™s all typical of the way Englandâ€™s young talented players get treated in the media and by fans - ripped apart by club rival fans


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not just aimed at LP but at all Liverpool fans.....Is there any concern that with Keita, Fabinho and probably Fekir arriving it could mean Mane/Salah leaving? Are these signings strengthening the squad or preparing for the departure of one of their current squad?
		
Click to expand...

None of those players play in the same areas as Mane or Salah - all three will supplement the midfield with Fekir being the Coutinho replacement 

Donâ€™t see anyone leaving that Klopp doesnâ€™t want to let go - Salah and Mane arenâ€™t going anywhere imo and these players coming in are strengthening the squad - this is the Coutinho Money being spent now ( the money that everyone said was spent on VVD even though the club said it was still there  )


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			None of those players play in the same areas as Mane or Salah - all three will supplement the midfield with Fekir being the Coutinho replacement 

Donâ€™t see anyone leaving that Klopp doesnâ€™t want to let go - Salah and Mane arenâ€™t going anywhere imo and these players coming in are strengthening the squad - this is the Coutinho Money being spent now ( the money that everyone said was spent on VVD even though the club said it was still there  )
		
Click to expand...

Cheers LP, I've got very little knowledge of the players coming in other than that Fekir being described as a forward and the other two being described as midfielders. Was just wondering how they would all fit in to Klopp's (apparent) preferred formation of a front 3 of Mane/Salah/Firminio.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheers LP, I've got very little knowledge of the players coming in other than that Fekir being described as a forward and the other two being described as midfielders. Was just wondering how they would all fit in to Klopp's (apparent) preferred formation of a front 3 of Mane/Salah/Firminio.
		
Click to expand...

It means for us that Henderson and Milner will be on the bench - the three signings can form a brand new midfield - Fabinho sits , Kieta is your ball player with the power runs box to box and Fekir is the creator who will work very closely with Firmino but it means we now have players like Ox , Henderson etc as your back up 

Fekir can also play a bit higher as a central part of the three so can be there instead of Firmino but then can play wide in a midfield four. It looks like itâ€™s giving Klopp more depth and options - Iâ€™m axtually pretty excited about the signings he is doing


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ali has 2 goals , Rashford 2 goals , Lingard 1 goal 

Christ Welbeck is the top England goalscorer in the squad 

England played under *Hodgson for the past 6/7 years* and were shocking beyond belief as a team on the whole so how anyone can dimiss a young clearly talented player who has shown throughout the season week in week out that he is one of the best current English players based on performances under the dinosaur i will never know. 

And all this nonsense about â€œmy granny could have scoredâ€ etc is complete twaddle with no base. The ball doesnâ€™t just hit sterling and it goes in - his outstanding movement and positioning gets him in the right place at the right time to get the chance to score

City and Pep donâ€™t play sub standard players

But itâ€™s all typical of the way Englandâ€™s young talented players get treated in the media and by fans - ripped apart by club rival fans
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson only got 4 years, 2012-16. During that time Sterling got his only goals for England in 29 appearances. Heâ€™s made 12 since without a goal. His club record during that time was 34/173. Hardly sparkling under the superstar managers he had at club level.

This season has been his stand out season, from an England POV I hope it continues, but as has been said. So far he hasnâ€™t done it for England and thatâ€™s down to more than just hodgson, as much as youâ€™d like it to be all his fault.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 7, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not just aimed at LP but at all Liverpool fans.....Is there any concern that with Keita, Fabinho and probably Fekir arriving it could mean Mane/Salah leaving? Are these signings strengthening the squad or preparing for the departure of one of their current squad?
		
Click to expand...

who knows the fans are the last to find out.
I havnt got a clue.
But would hope itâ€™s the former!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			None of those players play in the same areas as Mane or Salah - all three will supplement the midfield with Fekir being the Coutinho replacement 

Donâ€™t see anyone leaving that Klopp doesnâ€™t want to let go - Salah and Mane arenâ€™t going anywhere imo and these players coming in are strengthening the squad - this is the Coutinho Money being spent now ( the money that everyone said was spent on VVD even though the club said it was still there  )
		
Click to expand...

Ill hold my hands up and say Iâ€™m impressed, so far. If you donâ€™t lose anyone of note prior to the window closing and have gotten a keeper in. Itâ€™ll be a good window for you.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ali has 2 goals , Rashford 2 goals , Lingard 1 goal 

Christ Welbeck is the top England goalscorer in the squad 

England played under Hodgson for the past 6/7 years and were shocking beyond belief as a team on the whole so how anyone can dimiss a young clearly talented player who has shown throughout the season week in week out that he is one of the best current English players based on performances under the dinosaur i will never know. 

And all this nonsense about â€œmy granny could have scoredâ€ etc is complete twaddle with no base. The ball doesnâ€™t just hit sterling and it goes in - his outstanding movement and positioning gets him in the right place at the right time to get the chance to score

City and Pep donâ€™t play sub standard players

But itâ€™s all typical of the way Englandâ€™s young talented players get treated in the media and by fans - ripped apart by club rival fans
		
Click to expand...

Its a Marmite thing you like him or not.
My main point is he is asked different questions playing for England and his return is not good.
Thats not really his fault as his return with City is very good But England is not Man City and will never be.
The question was Sterling or Rashford 
For me I would say how many would Rashford score if he played in Cityâ€™s team.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Ill hold my hands up and say Iâ€™m impressed, so far. If you donâ€™t lose anyone of note prior to the window closing and have gotten a keeper in. Itâ€™ll be a good window for you.
		
Click to expand...

Jack Butland would do me with these new players we would have a very good squad something that cost us last season!


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It means for us that Henderson and Milner will be on the bench - the three signings can form a brand new midfield - Fabinho sits , Kieta is your ball player with the power runs box to box and Fekir is the creator who will work very closely with Firmino but it means we now have players like Ox , Henderson etc as your back up 

Fekir can also play a bit higher as a central part of the three so can be there instead of Firmino but then can play wide in a midfield four. It looks like itâ€™s giving Klopp more depth and options - Iâ€™m axtually pretty excited about the signings he is doing
		
Click to expand...

So whoâ€™s the new Club/team captain going to be? 

Will Henderson and Ox be satisfied being bench players, surely if they want regular football and starts theyâ€™ll want to leave, but then thereâ€™s not a top 6 PL side that would be interested in them, so maybe theyâ€™ll stay and enjoy the ride being a squad player!

Still no rumours on a goalkeeper though, so itâ€™s more of the same, â€˜weâ€™ll score more than youâ€™ syndrome as whatever youâ€™ve changed with outfield players, youâ€™ve always leaked too many goals.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2018)

Fish said:



			So whoâ€™s the new Club/team captain going to be? 

Will Henderson and Ox be satisfied being bench players, surely if they want regular football and starts theyâ€™ll want to leave, but then thereâ€™s not a top 6 PL side that would be interested in them, so maybe theyâ€™ll stay and enjoy the ride being a squad player!

Still no rumours on a goalkeeper though, so itâ€™s more of the same, â€˜weâ€™ll score more than youâ€™ syndrome as whatever youâ€™ve changed with outfield players, youâ€™ve always leaked too many goals.
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty rumours on a goalkeeper - take your pick from Allison , Oblak and Leno - all three strongly rumoured over the last couple of weeks 

And Oxlade and Henderson will both play games throughout the season , one of the critical parts of the team was the lack of squad depth - we are now getting that - both were superb for us last year and both will continue to be so. 

As for club captain if Henderson isnâ€™t on then pitch then itâ€™s going to be VVD or Firmino or it doesnâ€™t really matter. 

We are buying quality and our squad and first 11 is improving - no more standing still or going backwards. And as for the leaking goals - believe the defensive record in the Prem since VVD came in was one of the best if not the best.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are plenty rumours on a goalkeeper - take your pick from Allison , Oblak and Leno - all three strongly rumoured over the last couple of weeks 

And Oxlade and Henderson will both play games throughout the season , one of the critical parts of the team was the lack of squad depth - we are now getting that - both were superb for us last year and both will continue to be so. 

As for club captain if Henderson isnâ€™t on then pitch then itâ€™s going to be VVD or Firmino or it doesnâ€™t really matter. 

We are buying quality and our squad and first 11 is improving - no more standing still or going backwards. And as for the leaking goals - believe the defensive record in the Prem since VVD came in was one of the best if not the best.
		
Click to expand...

So basically youâ€™re saying â€œItâ€™s going to be our yearâ€ ðŸ˜


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 8, 2018)

If you want a clinical finisher, Rashford is not your man. Just saying.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 8, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If you want a clinical finisher, Rashford is not your man. Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the word clinical is not the one but he certainly is a more natural goalscorer.
I thing Sterling will have a good say in an England shirt his pace can cause even the best defense trouble.
Feel a bit for Vardy as England just don't play his style of football.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Your clear dislike of Sterling has been evident all season long dispite him proving you wrong week in week out in the Prem - i canâ€™t understand how the best manager in the world canâ€™t see what you can 

As for judging on the last tournament - Iâ€™m surprised you didnâ€™t also mention Kane who had a complete shocker on the pitch at the same time as Rashford was warming up.

Iâ€™m amazed that Sterling has reached the level he has when you read what you post about him.
		
Click to expand...

Is this a bit like your dislike of Tiger Woods


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Or to look at another way managers donâ€™t always get it right, take Klopps thinking that he had good enough keepers when every man and his dog knew different, it could be argued that it cost them the CL Final. 

It was Hodgson who persisted with Sterling in 3 games and was terrible then Rashford came on for 10 mins in one game and got mom. 

I think Southgate is doing well and think / hope heâ€™s savvy enough to see Sterlings only good enough to throw on in the last 20 min when things donâ€™t go well.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not saying Southgate has got it right, Iâ€™m saying letâ€™s wait and see and then judge him, your counter arguments are all hindsight.
I donâ€™t care if he plays Sterling in goal if we win.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I thing Sterling will have a good say in an England shirt his pace can cause even the best defense trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooo, you canâ€™t rely on pace at international level ðŸ™ˆ
His choice of pass, first touch and finishing are woeful, light years behind rashford.
I can see past the last two to a degree but his on field choices show his football brain is just not there.
And please, donâ€™t post any more stats on how many heâ€™s scored for Man City (not at you btw ðŸ˜‰) history shows some strikers whoâ€™ve smashed it in the regular season just arenâ€™t up to it on the international stage.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2018)

My thoughts on Sterling is that we'll never get the same player City get. The only thing he is exceptional at is movement, and in that team where they have 70% of the ball, he's invaluable, gets 6 or 7 chances a game so despite his poor shooting ability he'll stick one away. In the England side we are clearly setting up to play more of a counter attacking direct style of play, so while his pace will be handy, he'll only get 2 or 3 chances in a game, and chances are he'll miss them all. 

I thought Rashford made a great case for himself last night. Costa Rica defenders were petrified whenever he was on the ball, running at them. He's more direct than Sterling, and his shooting is definitely better. Sterling would never, ever score a goal like the one Rashford got last night. It's not in his locker. 

I think Sterling will definitely get the nod against Tunisia, as I think he's done enough previously to make that place his. But I would love to see Rashford come in against Panama, and I think it's a real possibility since you need a bit of rotation to get through a tournament without burning players out. I have a feeling we'll see Kane & Sterling v Tunisia, Kane & Rashford v Panama, and Vardy & Sterling against Belgium - as Vardy may get the space in behind he needs to work against Belgium (he won't against the first two - as per last night when he was utterly useless against a deep defence). It makes sense to rest Kane for that one (assuming we have 6 points from the first two) as Toby and Jan are used to playing him every week in training as well, so Vardy may cause them more problems.

Prediction for Tunisia game:
Pickford
Walker - Stones - Cahill
Trippier - - - Henderson - - - Rose
Dele - - - Lingard
Sterling - Kane​


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Noooooooooo, you canâ€™t rely on pace at international level ðŸ™ˆ
His choice of pass, first touch and finishing are woeful, light years behind rashford.
I can see past the last two to a degree but his on field choices show his football brain is just not there.
And please, donâ€™t post any more stats on how many heâ€™s scored for Man City (not at you btw ðŸ˜‰) history shows some strikers whoâ€™ve smashed it in the regular season just arenâ€™t up to it on the international stage.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on most things regarding Sterling don't worry about that and I do believe Rashford is the better option.

Regarding Sterling his pace causes major problems its only his finishing and sometimes final ball that let's him down,however England do have more opportunities when he plays.
His work rate is superb as well.
I'm not saying he's a world beater but he's a good option to have.
The last two games havnt really shown our defensive frailties that I believe are there but at least we are going to get a couple of barbies in before we are out.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			The last two games havnt really shown our defensive frailties that I believe are there but at least we are going to get a couple of barbies in before we are out.
		
Click to expand...


I think they have been shown but the poor opposition haven't punished us for them. Against real top quality players we'd have been made to pay the price.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m not saying Southgate has got it right, Iâ€™m saying letâ€™s wait and see and then judge him, your counter arguments are all hindsight.
I donâ€™t care if he plays Sterling in goal if we win.
		
Click to expand...

I remember you saying letâ€™s get behind Hodgson and give him a chance. Sometimes you donâ€™t need hindsight for whatâ€™s blinding obvious ðŸ‘

Btw I think Southgate is managing well so far especially giving youth a chance , hope it goes well for us. ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			I remember you saying letâ€™s get behind Hodgson and give him a chance. Sometimes you donâ€™t need hindsight for whatâ€™s blinding obvious ðŸ‘

Btw I think Southgate is managing well so far especially giving youth a chance , hope it goes well for us. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll say it before every Championship, like Hodgson you canâ€™t blame Southgate for the opposition we draw in qualifying and itâ€™s no good slagging the 23 they choose to take to actual competition.

Everybody who dislikes Sterling is quite happy to drag up his history and ignore his positives, even before a ball has been kicked.

Last night the opposition was poor apparently, but yet Rashford played himself into a starting XI.
Despite the 2 team weâ€™ve played also going to Russia, maybe should we of played Luxembourg, scored double figures and be celebrating winning the World Cup.

Iâ€™d be happy with last 8 or last 16 if the effort and improvement is there, this is a young squad and hopefully theyâ€™ll give a good account of themselves.
If itâ€™s once again an embarrassment then the blame is on the manager.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Last night the opposition was poor apparently, but yet Rashford played himself into a starting XI.
		
Click to expand...

It's not that mate, in my case anyway I can clearly see he's head and shoulders better than Stirling, his quality in all areas is far superior.
The team they played didn't matter, Stirling does what Stirling does best against anyone, Rashford for me does more and offers a better threat. You're never going to see Stirling take on 3 players and smash in into the top corner (unless it comes off his knee twice and shin three times) but I see that in Rashford, a proper game changer who deserves a good go at it rather than stupid impact sub with 10 minutes left and the opposition sitting back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			It's not that mate, in my case anyway I can clearly see he's head and shoulders better than Stirling, his quality in all areas is far superior.
The team they played didn't matter, Stirling does what Stirling does best against anyone, Rashford for me does more and offers a better threat. You're never going to see Stirling take on 3 players and smash in into the top corner (unless it comes off his knee twice and shin three times) but I see that in Rashford, a proper game changer who deserves a good go at it rather than stupid impact sub with 10 minutes left and the opposition sitting back.
		
Click to expand...

How often have seen Rashford do that? Even last night in the 2nd half Rashford had 3 or 4 miscontrols or gave the ball away easily, personally I see them in different roles and would play both either side of Kane.
Sterlingâ€™s movement and defensive side to his game is better imo.
Either way all this criticism of Sterling before a ball has been kicked is unfair.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 8, 2018)

Rashford had a good game last night, no question. 

But he spe6most of his time up against a guy who couldn't cut it at WBA and, more recently, couldn't get a game at Celtic. 

His "show & go" tricks aren't going to be as effective against decent defenders and he most certainly is not a clinical finisher.

Having said that I would pick both him and Sterling to play in behind Kane. 

Not certain that Alli has the necessary qualities for a starting place .


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Either way all this criticism of Sterling before a ball has been kicked is unfair.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, I've been saying it for years :cheers:


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Btw I think Southgate is managing well so far especially giving youth a chance , hope it goes well for us. &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

I agree and hope they do well.   Having a squad playing for the shirt is worth a lot more than a few prima-donna's


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2018)

Junior said:



			I agree and hope they do well.   Having a squad playing for the shirt is worth a lot more than a few prima-donna's
		
Click to expand...

I agree , get the young lads in to get some experience. 
Maybe in four years time they will make us a force.
But to many managers have gone for experienced players when the chips are down 
Either way they get slated by the press.
Hope South Gate gets the mix right could do with some nail bitters as watching England over the years hasnâ€™t been that good.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It means for us that Henderson and Milner will be on the bench - the three signings can form a brand new midfield - Fabinho sits , Kieta is your ball player with the power runs box to box and Fekir is the creator who will work very closely with Firmino but it means we now have players like Ox , Henderson etc as your back up 

Fekir can also play a bit higher as a central part of the three so can be there instead of Firmino but then can play wide in a midfield four. It looks like itâ€™s giving Klopp more depth and options - Iâ€™m axtually pretty *excited about the signings he is doing*

Click to expand...

brings his spend up to about Â£400m?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Ill hold my hands up and say Iâ€™m impressed, so far. If you donâ€™t lose anyone of note prior to the window closing and have gotten a keeper in. Itâ€™ll be a good window for you.
		
Click to expand...

maybe taking Evertons crown from last year.........


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2018)

Why would Henderson be on the bench for Liverpool? Is he not the club captain?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m not saying Southgate has got it right, Iâ€™m saying letâ€™s wait and see and then judge him, your counter arguments are all hindsight.
I donâ€™t care if he plays Sterling in goal if we win.
		
Click to expand...

I think South gate has done a good job with the players he has.
Do you think if he starts Raahford he has actually changed his mind on who starts,its hard to believe before the Costa Rica game Rashford was starting the first game.
What also would that tell you about South gate changing at such a late stage after one good performance.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Why would Henderson be on the bench for Liverpool? Is he not the club captain?
		
Click to expand...

Because heâ€™s pants. 
Hopefully will be on the bench in Russia aswell. 

Sat next to Phil Jones


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Why would Henderson be on the bench for Liverpool? Is he not the club captain?
		
Click to expand...

The same reason why he was on the bench at times last season - itâ€™s long season , itâ€™s a squad game and with the way Klopp has the high levels of energy from the middle of the park itâ€™s going to need more than just three from the middle - when the signings come in our midfield will be massively strengthened both in quality and depth , and just because Henderson is captain doesnâ€™t mean he gets picked week in week out but he will play his part and will always be underrated - last night he controlled that game and some of his passing was sublime , he should be in the middle of the park for England


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m not saying Southgate has got it right, Iâ€™m saying letâ€™s wait and see and then judge him, your counter arguments are all hindsight.
I donâ€™t care if he plays Sterling in goal if we win.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			The same reason why he was on the bench at times last season - itâ€™s long season , itâ€™s a squad game and with the way Klopp has the high levels of energy from the middle of the park itâ€™s going to need more than just three from the middle - when the signings come in our midfield will be massively strengthened both in quality and depth , and just because Henderson is captain doesnâ€™t mean he gets picked week in week out but he will play his part and will always be underrated - last night he controlled that game and some of his passing was sublime , he should be in the middle of the park for England
		
Click to expand...

Yea Battersea Park


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I think South gate has done a good job with the players he has.
Do you think if he starts Raahford he has actually changed his mind on who starts,its hard to believe before the Costa Rica game Rashford was starting the first game.
What also would that tell you about South gate changing at such a late stage after one good performance.
		
Click to expand...

I think heâ€™ll be set on his first XI by now, but will be flexible enough to change the team if plan A isnâ€™t working.
I donâ€™t think heâ€™ll start with Rashford, but I also donâ€™t see him as competition for Sterling, Rashford for me is more central and should be given an almost free role, Sterling more an out and out winger drifting into the box.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2018)

It looks like Kenny is to get a knighthood, itâ€™s a shame that it took so long and its also an honour thatâ€™s shared with people that were involved in Hillsborough cover up. He deserves the award for everything he did after the disaster , a truely amazing man and my sporting hero - the fans that matter have long recognised the work he did and it prob means more to him than something from the establishment


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Fantastic news on Kenny Dalglish being knighted, long time overdue, not just for Hillsborough but also the incredible work he and his Mrs have done for Cancer Charities.
Either of them alone are worthy causes, the man is a legend on and off the pitch.

Pleased to see Defoe get recognised as well.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It looks like Kenny is to get a knighthood, itâ€™s a shame that it took so long and its also an honour thatâ€™s shared with people that were involved in Hillsborough cover up. He deserves the award for everything he did after the disaster , a truely amazing man and my sporting hero - the fans that matter have long recognised the work he did and it prob means more to him than something from the establishment
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t agree with the honor awards but if anyone deserves one itâ€™s Dalglish, the way he dealt with the aftermath of Hillsborough was a real credit to the man. 

I agree with you in the real honor for him is what the people of Liverpool think of him, not a honor that the establishment have awarded him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 8, 2018)

Much as I like Joshua I strongly disagree anyone getting an honour for services to a sport etc until they have retired from their profession


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			I donâ€™t agree with the honor awards but if anyone deserves one itâ€™s Dalglish, the way he dealt with the aftermath of Hillsborough was a real credit to the man. 

I agree with you in the real honor for him is what the people of Liverpool think of him, not a honor that the establishment have awarded him.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s known what the people of Liverpool think of him for years and years and now the Establishment have formally recognised it.
Heâ€™s accepted it stating heâ€™s â€œhumbled and gratifiedâ€ we should allow him to enjoy the knighthood, he could of easily turned it down.

I donâ€™t doubt for one minute it will change him, but Iâ€™m sure heâ€™ll use it for good and hopefully help him do even more good than heâ€™s doing now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2018)

Big blow for the Liverpool transfer plans if this is true https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44425961


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 9, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big blow for the Liverpool transfer plans if this is true https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44425961

Click to expand...

Dont count on anything until the transfer window is closed
The head of the French FA was saying he was going.......


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2018)

New home kit day...stripes?! :mmm:


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 11, 2018)

Piece said:



			New home kit day...stripes?! :mmm: 

Click to expand...

Yeah I've seen that, it looks awful. Like a yellow version of Newcastle. I feel as if they've messed up the home kit on purpose so they justify bringing out a third kit as well this year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2018)

Piece said:



			New home kit day...stripes?! :mmm: 

Click to expand...

Ooooo, that is hideous.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 11, 2018)

Piece said:



			New home kit day...stripes?! :mmm: 

Click to expand...


Aaaahâ€¦ The Hornet look...


----------



## Piece (Jun 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I've seen that, it looks awful. Like a yellow version of Newcastle. I feel as if they've messed up the home kit on purpose so they justify bringing out a third kit as well this year.
		
Click to expand...

Jury is out until I've seen it in the flesh!


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2018)

Piece said:



			New home kit day...stripes?! :mmm: 

Click to expand...

I like it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 14, 2018)

Bong! It's 9am and here it is - the opening-weekend schedule for August 11/12: 


Oooow theres a tasty opener for the champs. &#128513;
Bournemouth v Cardiff City
Arsenal v Manchester City
Fulham v Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town v Chelsea
Liverpool v West Ham United
Manchester United v Leicester City
Newcastle United v Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton v Burnley
Watford v Brighton 
Wolverhampton Wanderers v Everton


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 14, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Bong! It's 9am and here it is - the opening-weekend schedule for August 11/12: 


Oooow theres a tasty opener for the champs. &#128513;
Bournemouth v Cardiff City
Arsenal v Manchester City
Fulham v Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town v Chelsea
Liverpool v West Ham United
Manchester United v Leicester City
Newcastle United v Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton v Burnley
Watford v Brighton 
Wolverhampton Wanderers v Everton
		
Click to expand...

hopefully as the majority of the liverpool squad will be suffering from world cup hangovers we can claim a victory


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Bong! It's 9am and here it is - the opening-weekend schedule for August 11/12: 


Oooow theres a tasty opener for the champs. &#128513;
Bournemouth v Cardiff City
Arsenal v Manchester City
Fulham v Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town v Chelsea
Liverpool v West Ham United
Manchester United v Leicester City
Newcastle United v Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton v Burnley
Watford v Brighton 
Wolverhampton Wanderers v Everton
		
Click to expand...

I guess the PL match fixing about none of  the top 6 not playing each other on the opening day has been binned then?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2018)

A good time to play City. They are one of the most represented clubs at the WC, where as the gunners are under represented, and should get a decent pre season with their new coach.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			hopefully as the majority of the liverpool squad will be suffering from world cup hangovers we can claim a victory
		
Click to expand...

The first few games will be a great time to play the top clubs. I'm sure you would have preferred them at home but otherwise go at them and test them. I think Newcastle will be okay with their match for the same reason.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The first few games will be a great time to play the top clubs. I'm sure you would have preferred them at home but otherwise go at them and test them. I think Newcastle will be okay with their match for the same reason.
		
Click to expand...

Our players bar Lloris will have come home early and had a nice long rest mate.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I guess the PL match fixing about none of  the top 6 not playing each other on the opening day has been binned then?
		
Click to expand...

maybe arsenal were 7th when the computer ran its program.... 




just another 2/3 weeks to see when they announce when the  aug/sept/oct fixtures will actually be played!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 14, 2018)

ðŸ˜‚ you couldnâ€™t make it up ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2018)

Koeman may have a wry smile at the Everton fixtures.

2017                        2018
Stoke H                   Wolves A
Man City A               Southampton H 
Chelsea  A                Bournemouth  A
Spurs    H                   Huddersfield   H
Man Utd  A               West Ham   H


Clearly we can still make a mess of it but it is a far more gentle start and should allow Silva to bed in.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 14, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			hopefully as the majority of the liverpool squad will be suffering from world cup hangovers we can claim a victory
		
Click to expand...

If you get Brahim Diaz from City on loan for a year that will be your best signing of the year. He is a right signing if it happens.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 14, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 25082


View attachment 25083


ï˜‚ you couldnâ€™t make it up ï˜‚ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

someone must have thought it was a good idea?
My old dads favourite joke!
â€œWe used the bins to make a wall to practice free kicks , the bins won 1-0!â€

Its horrible will stick to red!.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2018)

Very happy. Winnable home game against Palace and a home game on the last day which hopefully won't be that important but better that if we need anything from it against Newcastle to stay up. Talking of them they've whacked a Â£20m price tag on Mitrovic. Personally I'd love to see Fulham snap him up at that price as I think he's very important for us


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very happy. Winnable home game against Palace and a home game on the last day which hopefully won't be that important but better that if we need anything from it against Newcastle to stay up. Talking of them they've whacked a Â£20m price tag on Mitrovic. Personally I'd love to see Fulham snap him up at that price as I think he's very important for us
		
Click to expand...

Has he sorted out his temperament?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 14, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Has he sorted out his temperament?
		
Click to expand...

He was brilliant in the time he was with us. Loads of teams tried to wind him up but Jokanovic has really got inside his head. Helps being a fellow countryman. In the play offs Derby and Villa both tried to rattle him and he didn't rise. Of course the intensity of the PL may be a different kettle of fish but for his threat, and for not a ridiculous price tag (especially given we had money in for Fredericks) he has to be a part of our line up in our opinion


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He was brilliant in the time he was with us. Loads of teams tried to wind him up but Jokanovic has really got inside his head. Helps being a fellow countryman. In the play offs Derby and Villa both tried to rattle him and he didn't rise. Of course the intensity of the PL may be a different kettle of fish but for his threat, and for not a ridiculous price tag (especially given we had money in for Fredericks) he has to be a part of our line up in our opinion
		
Click to expand...

Fredericks was a Freebie tho? You didnâ€™t develope him and he was over 24 so he will have left you for nothing as he ran down his contract


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Has he sorted out his temperament?
		
Click to expand...

Has he sorted out his inability to score in the Premier League?
#ChampionshipBully


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Has he sorted out his inability to score in the Premier League?
#ChampionshipBully
		
Click to expand...

I tend to be with you on this. He is the same as Dwight Gayle at Newcastle, both Championship players. Great to get you out of the division, not up to keeping you there and moving you to safety.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Has he sorted out his inability to score in the Premier League?
#ChampionshipBully
		
Click to expand...

We won't know if we don't buy him. Can't see him getting many games at Newcastle and if we don't buy him would suggest a championship side will snap him up again. Whether that's a true reflection on his ability I'm not sure


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We won't know if we don't buy him. Can't see him getting many games at Newcastle and if we don't buy him would suggest a championship side will snap him up again. Whether that's a true reflection on his ability I'm not sure
		
Click to expand...

I don't know whether or not he is good enough but clearly Fulham play to his strengths and so he is worth a punt for you. You don't need to bed him in, he fits already.

If he doesn't work, sell him to a championship club in January.


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2018)

United finally sign Fred ................... I hope he is all he's cracked up to be.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2018)

Slime said:



			United finally sign Fred ................... I hope he is all he's cracked up to be.
		
Click to expand...

Right Said Fred


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2018)

Utd have bought a couple now. Who is likely to be shipped out?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Utd have bought a couple now. Who is likely to be shipped out?
		
Click to expand...

Carrick has retired (I think) so that's one space freed up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 23, 2018)

He has but he didn't play much last year so I'm not sure he counts.


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2018)

Fellaini ....................... hopefully and probably Blind & Darmian.
Hopefully he'll keep hold of Shaw, Martial and Rojo, who is a real battler.
However, Mourinho's such a muppet that anything can happen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2018)

Everton have got Rooney off the books, he has signed for DC Utd. A very fine PL career.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Everton have got Rooney off the books, he has signed for DC Utd. A very fine PL career.
		
Click to expand...

I know he's divided opinion on here both with his on and off field antics but I think he's been a great servant for Everton, Man Utd and England over the years and deserves one final big payday in the US. Not sure he'll make a big impact on the pitch as time seems to be catching up with him a bit


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I know he's divided opinion on here both with his on and off field antics but I think he's been a great servant for Everton, Man Utd and England over the years and deserves one final big payday in the US. Not sure he'll make a big impact on the pitch as time seems to be catching up with him a bit
		
Click to expand...

Homer, he wasn't a servant to anyone. He made huge money throughout his career, a couple of times by threatening to leave Utd. It's the modern way but let's not play the servant card. I don't begrudge the money I should add, he was paid the market rate.

He left Everton too early, and to the wrong team, to be remembered by fans there. He was a great player for Utd and England.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2018)

Can't edit on here with my tablet so I'll post again. Utd fans will judge if he was a great for them. He was a top England player but thinking about it my use of the word great was too liberal and handed out too freely. I don't think he did enough in tournaments, when it mattered, to be a great.


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm a United fan, and no, I don't believe he will go down as a United great.
He did score some great goals though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2018)

England and Utds greatest goalscorer to date. Thatâ€™s a massive achievement for anyone, as for the International stage, he was 1 of 11.
Also won every medal available at Club level in PL and Europe.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			I'm a United fan, and no, I don't believe he will go down as a United great.
He did score some great goals though.
		
Click to expand...

Why do think heâ€™s not a United great?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			I'm a United fan, and no, I don't believe he will go down as a United great.
He did score some great goals though.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? Leading goal scorer , won every trophy going with them and was instrumental for over a decade in a team that dominated but wonâ€™t go down as a legend ?! What more could he have done


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			England and Utds greatest goalscorer to date. Thatâ€™s a massive achievement for anyone, as for the International stage, he was 1 of 11.
Also won every medal available at Club level in PL and Europe.
		
Click to expand...

And that apparently isn't enough.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Leading goal scorer , won every trophy going with them and was instrumental for over a decade in a team that dominated but wonâ€™t go down as a legend ?! What more could he have done
		
Click to expand...

The transfer request and holding Ferguson to ransom is the only blight on his footballing career....


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			The transfer request and holding Ferguson to ransom is the only blight on his footballing career....
		
Click to expand...

Is Gerrard's similar episode viewed the same by your mob Stu? 

Genuinely interested. Have a grudging respect for him and seems he is always highly though of 'out west' despite that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Is Gerrard's similar episode viewed the same by your mob Stu? 

Genuinely interested. Have a grudging respect for him and seems he is always highly though of 'out west' despite that.
		
Click to expand...

No, totally different. He never held Liverpool to ransom like Rooney did to Ferguson. 

Rick Parry was at fault for that debacle.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

Absolutely Rooney is a club legend for Man Utd. The consistent goal scoring, his influence over the team at a time when we were in three CL finals in four years, the stunning goals in his early Man Utd career, the way he adapted his game to be more effective around the box in his later career...

He was the first player since Cantona, in my time watching football, who brought a consistent aura of brilliance and arrogance to the squad and he was a fantastic player who didn't let us down. Yes, his career has dropped off quickly but he was at the very top of his game for as long as many top players, he just peaked younger.

I'm not an England fan, so I don't really care that he didn't do it for England when it mattered. Not that any of the top players in the league did in his era (Lampard, Gerrard, Scholes) so I do find it odd that it's highlighted so much.

As for his stuff off the field - is Best a United legend? Without doubt. Look at his antics. Turning up to games drunk, if he turned up at all, on many occasions. Using his status to sleep with anything in a skirt and showing contempt for the fans who paid his wages in doing so. Threw away his career. But he's a club legend.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No, totally different. He never held Liverpool to ransom like Rooney did to Ferguson. 

Rick Parry was at fault for that debacle.
		
Click to expand...

In what way?

I asked as a lot of people bought into the 'hes doing it because he wants the club to invest' line.

I thought the Gerrard stuff was painted the same, admittedly from a distance.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			England and Utds greatest goalscorer to date. Thatâ€™s a massive achievement for anyone, as for the International stage, he was 1 of 11.
Also won every medal available at Club level in PL and Europe.
		
Click to expand...

For those of a certain age, he's the footballing equivalent of Graeme Hick - a flat track bully who scored loads of runs in county cricket but never really did it when it mattered at the highest level on the International stage.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 29, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			For those of a certain age, he's the footballing equivalent of Graeme Hick - a flat track bully who scored loads of runs in county cricket but never really did it when it mattered at the highest level on the International stage.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it said a few times that he's only scored against lesser teams unlike Charlton. Obviously Charlton won a world cup and gets the nod for performance there, BUT he scored equally as frequently against lesser teams. Nostalgia always seems to play are part. The story of Charlton is almost more romantic than cerebrating modern day footballers who are often despised for their antics of club.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 29, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			For those of a certain age, he's the footballing equivalent of Graeme Hick - a flat track bully who scored loads of runs in county cricket but never really did it when it mattered at the highest level on the International stage.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, normally you speak sense, no way could you describe him as a flat track bully, amazingly skillful at times who could hold his own.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I've seen it said a few times that he's only scored against lesser teams unlike Charlton. Obviously Charlton won a world cup and gets the nod for performance there, BUT he scored equally as frequently against lesser teams. Nostalgia always seems to play are part. The story of Charlton is almost more romantic than cerebrating modern day footballers who are often despised for their antics of club.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, if you check the records for Charlton and Greaves youâ€™ll see they scored a lot of goals in the old â€œHome Internationalsâ€ the competition were were played Scotland, Wales and N Ireland at the end of every season.
And like Charlton and Greaves, Rooney didnâ€™t arrange the fixtures.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I know he's divided opinion on here both with his on and off field antics but I think he's been a great servant for Everton, Man Utd and England over the years and deserves one final big payday in the US. Not sure he'll make a big impact on the pitch as time seems to be catching up with him a bit
		
Click to expand...

hes had plenty of big pay days already!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			England and Utds greatest goalscorer to date. Thatâ€™s a massive achievement for anyone, as for the International stage, he was 1 of 11.
Also won every medal available at Club level in PL and Europe.
		
Click to expand...

:rant:  

he was a great player but will never be regarded as a United legend IMO and he has replaced sir Bobby in the records books which is a shame really as his attitude to the club a couple of times was poor at best!
I personally wish he had stayed 1 goal short!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Leading goal scorer , won every trophy going with them and was instrumental for over a decade in a team that dominated but wonâ€™t go down as a legend ?! What more could he have done
		
Click to expand...

Not held the club to ransom over a barrel to get a pay rise???


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2018)

Rooney was absolute class, but he peaked early and declined early, that was his only 'crime' really. All fans tend to have recency bias, so the late peaking players (see Zlatan, Drogba) get plaudits whereas players who peaked in their mid-20s like Rooney sometimes get forgotten. Between about 2009 and 2012 he was one of the best players in the world and that shouldn't be overlooked. I think coming through age 17-18 and playing 40 games a season from such an early age makes it difficult to have that longevity at the other end of your career. Going to America is probably a good decision for him.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 29, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			:rant:  

he was a great player but will never be regarded as a United legend IMO and he has replaced sir Bobby in the records books which is a shame really as his attitude to the club a couple of times was poor at best!
I personally wish he had stayed 1 goal short!
		
Click to expand...

He never got banned for being a ticket tout, one more thing Rooney has over Sir Bobby :rofl:


----------



## Piece (Jun 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Rooney was absolute class, but he peaked early and declined early, that was his only 'crime' really. All fans tend to have recency bias, so the late peaking players (see Zlatan, Drogba) get plaudits whereas players who peaked in their mid-20s like Rooney sometimes get forgotten. Between about 2009 and 2012 he was one of the best players in the world and that shouldn't be overlooked. I think coming through age 17-18 and playing 40 games a season from such an early age makes it difficult to have that longevity at the other end of your career. Going to America is probably a good decision for him.
		
Click to expand...

What niggled me with Rooney is that when we was playing poorly and was likely to be dropped, he or his agent threw out the "I'm going to leave as not happy" card and a few months later he earned himself a fat pay rise and a new contract. That's what I remember anyway


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

The only difference between Rooney's "negotiations" and other players is that his were made public. Plenty of players threaten to leave the club to get more money - Roy Keane is very open about it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2018)

Piece said:



			What niggled me with Rooney is that when we was playing poorly and was likely to be dropped, he or his agent threw out the "I'm going to leave as not happy" card and a few months later he earned himself a fat pay rise and a new contract. That's what I remember anyway 

Click to expand...

He may have done that once or twice, he's far from the only one though. It's all down to agents anyway for the most part I think.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			In what way?

I asked as a lot of people bought into the 'hes doing it because he wants the club to invest' line.

I thought the Gerrard stuff was painted the same, admittedly from a distance.
		
Click to expand...

He was at the time offered Â£150k+ pw to go to chelsea, stayed at Liverpool for less,Â£90k was his reported salary that season.

Everybody wanted investment, Gerrard wasnt alone, we needed it. Benitez was expcted to challenge on a transfer budget of Â£20m + what he made, when Yernited,chelsea Arsena where spending double/triple of that.

How can you logically compare Gerrard to Rooney??


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			:rant:  

he was a great player *but will never be regarded as a United legend *IMO and he has replaced sir Bobby in the records books which is a shame really as his attitude to the club a couple of times was poor at best!
I personally wish he had stayed 1 goal short!
		
Click to expand...

Yernited's twitter account think differently....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Not held the club to ransom over a barrel to get a pay rise???
		
Click to expand...

Was that Ferguson's fault for allowing it to happen?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Was that Ferguson's fault for allowing it to happen?
		
Click to expand...

Fergie didn't get involved in money matters that much. He had less control over the club that is commonly thought!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Fergie didn't get involved in money matters that much. He had less control over the club that is commonly thought!
		
Click to expand...

Thats because along with him, his wife, his brother , his son  they  all had their noses in the trough!!

Ferguson was held over a barrel with Rooney.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 29, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			:rant:  

he was a great player but will never be regarded as a United legend IMO and he has replaced sir Bobby in the records books which is a shame really as his attitude to the club a couple of times was poor at best!
I personally wish he had stayed 1 goal short!
		
Click to expand...

I think a god part of it is him being a Scouser - you think?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Yernited's twitter account think differently....
		
Click to expand...

you follow that drivel?

surprised they avoided a Fred the Red welcome........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Was that Ferguson's fault for allowing it to happen?
		
Click to expand...

Yep he should of called his bluff!

and sent him packing like Beckham and Ruud


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats because along with him, his wife, his brother , his son  they  all had their noses in the trough!!

.
		
Click to expand...

He'll never speak to you again for saying such things..........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 29, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think a god part of it is him being a Scouser - you think?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it is that much maybe a little, his dislike of you lot is as much as ours!

Think its more to do with he never seemed to really buy into the club you always got the feelings he was just a paid employee who would play anyway that paid him well.

Whereas Legends and part of the fabric of the club and loyalty shows nearly as much as fans. Greats produce the goods and move on.


----------



## Junior (Jun 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			He was at the time offered Â£150k+ pw to go to chelsea, stayed at Liverpool for less,Â£90k was his reported salary that season.

Everybody wanted investment, Gerrard wasnt alone, we needed it. Benitez was expcted to challenge on a transfer budget of Â£20m + what he made, when Yernited,chelsea Arsena where spending double/triple of that.

*How can you logically compare Gerrard to Rooney??*

Click to expand...

Because they both handed in transfer requests.  Gerrard did it 6 weeks after one of the biggest nights in Liverpools history.  I'm not saying Rick Parry should hold no blame, but there was certainly blame on both sides. Gerrard comes out slightly better than Rooney imo because at least his request was because "he was unsure of Liverpools ability to challenge for major honours" Jamie Carraghers words not mine.  Rooney did it to chase the purse. 

Btw, i'll add that Gerrard at his peak was one of the top 3 players I ever saw at Old Trafford.  Up there with Zidane.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2018)

Junior said:



			Btw, i'll add that Gerrard at his peak was one of the top 3 players I ever saw at Old Trafford.  Up there with Zidane.
		
Click to expand...

You must have had some dross play there if Gerrard makes top 3. He was good, but not that good.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			You must have had some dross play there if Gerrard makes top 3. He was good, but not that good.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen more than three better players than Gerrard play at Old Trafford in the same game.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7368730.stm

Scholes, Ronaldo, Messi, Xavi, Iniesta.

A shame O'Shea didn't get on the park that day to make it six.


----------



## Junior (Jun 29, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			You must have had some dross play there if Gerrard makes top 3. He was good, but not that good.
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			I've seen more than three better players than Gerrard play at Old Trafford in the same game.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7368730.stm

Scholes, Ronaldo, Messi, Xavi, Iniesta.

A shame O'Shea didn't get on the park that day to make it six.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, loads of dross in the 30 years i've been watching footy at OT 

Sure, there may have been better players at Old Trafford over a period of time, but,  I guess what i am trying to say (badly) is that in his prime, and maybe it was the intensity of the Man U and Liverpool fixture, he was one of the best footballers to play against us at Old Trafford in that he influenced the games more.  For example,  Iniesta , Xavi, maybe had better careers and be better overall players, but they never really set the world of fire when they visited OT.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			you follow that drivel?

surprised they avoided a Fred the Red welcome........
		
Click to expand...

No, it was retweeted when i seen it!!



pbrown7582 said:



			Yep he should of called his bluff!

and sent him packing like Beckham and Ruud
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i agree  anddont forget Stam.



pbrown7582 said:



			He'll never speak to you again for saying such things.......... 

Click to expand...

My mate kenny will blend it


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2018)

Junior said:



			Because they both handed in transfer requests.  Gerrard did it 6 weeks after one of the biggest nights in Liverpools history.  I'm not saying Rick Parry should hold no blame, but there was certainly blame on both sides. Gerrard comes out slightly better than Rooney imo because at least his request was because "he was unsure of Liverpools ability to challenge for major honours" Jamie Carraghers words not mine.  Rooney did it to chase the purse. 

Btw, i'll add that Gerrard at his peak was one of the top 3 players I ever saw at Old Trafford.  Up there with Zidane.
		
Click to expand...

If Rick Parry had responded from previous contract  meetings prior to the european cup finl that year, Gerrard after istanbul, signs a new deal and the rest doesnt happen. 

Rick Parry was on holiday for 2weeks during the mot important time of the clubs season player recruitment wise. 

I've got nothing against Gerrard for doing what he did, he ruffled Parry big time. 

Lets be honest, barring  couple of death threats from internet hardcase's Gerrad owed us nothing and if he really really wanted to go to chelsea he'd have gone.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I've seen more than three better players than Gerrard play at Old Trafford in the same game.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7368730.stm

Scholes, Ronaldo, Messi, Xavi, Iniesta.

A shame O'Shea didn't get on the park that day to make it six.
		
Click to expand...

You've missed the midfield master of owning midfields aswell :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			How can you logically compare Gerrard to Rooney??
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps it didn't come out well in writing. The comparison was; 

A lot of people I know bought the "Invest or I go" line when Rooney was at it. 

In Manchester, much of what Gerrard was up to was perceived to be the same.

I was asking your opinion as you'll know a closer version of the truth than us.

The other comparison is that both sets of fans will believe the most convenient version of the truth, and then delight in sticking the disloyal card at the perceived offender.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			If Rick Parry had responded from previous contract  meetings prior to the european cup finl that year, Gerrard after istanbul, signs a new deal and the rest doesnt happen. 

Rick Parry was on holiday for 2weeks during the mot important time of the clubs season player recruitment wise. 

I've got nothing against Gerrard for doing what he did, he ruffled Parry big time. 

Lets be honest, barring  couple of death threats from internet hardcase's Gerrad owed us nothing and if he really really wanted to go to chelsea he'd have gone.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t it also 2004 when he came very close to joining Chelsea as well

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ard-did-not-sign-for-chelsea-7187920.html?amp


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Why do think heâ€™s not a United great?
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			The transfer request and holding Ferguson to ransom is the only blight on his footballing career....
		
Click to expand...

You pretty much answered your own question, Stu.
As great as he was at times, he was never really 'loved' by many United supporters and, in my book, you have to be 'loved' to be a United great.
Paul Scholes, now he was a United great, along with many others ................... but not Rooney, not for me anyway.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Perhaps it didn't come out well in writing. The comparison was; 

A lot of people I know bought the "Invest or I go" line when Rooney was at it. 

In Manchester, much of what Gerrard was up to was perceived to be the same.

I was asking your opinion as you'll know a closer version of the truth than us.

*The other comparison is that both sets of fans will believe the most convenient version of the truth, and then delight in sticking the disloyal card at the perceived offender.*

Click to expand...

Now we're getting to the context of your actual question. Do you think i'm doing that?


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 29, 2018)

Edit....
I'm not fussed what you think about Rooney's motives. As a grown up, you're entitled to your own opinion :thup: If I had to guess I'd say you're not. 

I was interested in what happened in Gerrard's situation, not having a dig - which is why I pointed out that fans on both sides used it as a stick to beat them with.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 29, 2018)

Slime said:



			You pretty much answered your own question, Stu.
As great as he was at times, he was never really 'loved' by many United supporters and, in my book, you have to be 'loved' to be a United great.
Paul Scholes, now he was a United great, along with many others ................... but not Rooney, not for me anyway.
		
Click to expand...

But one person's great, whether you're a Utd fan or not, is another person's anti-hero. Rooney wasn't loved by many but you can't argue against his record. I'd put him on a par with Scholes as a Utd player, and then add in his record as an England player. For me, as much as I don't like Rooney I think he is a great.

Denis Law is considered by many to be a great, and his goal scoring record suggests he's worthy of that accolade, but he joined Utd from City then went back there. I think Law is a legend of the game but some Utd supporters have little time for him.


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2018)

.............. and maybe a future United great . 
You never know.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44612731


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow, discussing greatness between a granny banger, and a guy who punches dj's.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2018)

The most important football news today was this 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-44656778

Shame it took so long , hopefully he will rot in jail


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The most important football news today was this 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-44656778

Shame it took so long , hopefully he will rot in jail
		
Click to expand...

I cant see anything but jail tbh. Whilst imo he deserves it. I donâ€™t see how theyâ€™ll possibly find a jury of people fully impartial on the subject.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 29, 2018)

It's just taken so long, this should have happened years ago.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			It's just taken so long, this should have happened years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Blame the establishment who have protected these people. Thats my last on this subject.


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, discussing greatness between a granny banger, and a guy who punches dj's.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128077;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 2, 2018)

Good news for Liverpool fans this morning with Salah signing a new contract through until 2023.......

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44679819


----------



## User2021 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2018)

Itâ€™s good news for us and itâ€™s a nice deserved pay rise for Salah - whilst itâ€™s easy to compare to previous players Salah seems a bit different in terms of his personality and his honesty , no release clause as well says a lot about him


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s good news for us and itâ€™s a nice deserved pay rise for Salah - whilst itâ€™s easy to compare to previous players Salah seems a bit different in terms of his personality and his honesty , no release clause as well says a lot about him
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s naive to think any player is loyal just based on their current/new contract and its content. If the right Club comes knocking and the price is right, and the player wants to go, then theyâ€™ll go in the main, even if the club would rather they stay. 

Money talks 99.9% of the time coupled with ambition obviously. Only time will tell if Liverpool become true challengers to the PL and CL with some degree of regularity, if not, then that becomes the acid test for many players like Salah.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s good news for us and itâ€™s a nice deserved pay rise for Salah - whilst itâ€™s easy to compare to previous players Salah seems a bit different in terms of his personality and his honesty , no release clause as well says a lot about him
		
Click to expand...

No release clause is hardly unusual in the PL its a requirement in Spain which is why it is in all contract. IMO it is a non-commited player that seeks it in his contract.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 2, 2018)

Surely it's a win-win situation. Liverpool have protected their investment by getting the player to sign a new long term contract which means he won't be leaving on the cheap any time soon and Salah gets a pay rise.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			I think itâ€™s naive to think any player is loyal just based on their current/new contract and its content. If the right Club comes knocking and the price is right, and the player wants to go, then theyâ€™ll go in the main, even if the club would rather they stay. 

Money talks 99.9% of the time coupled with ambition obviously. Only time will tell if Liverpool become true challengers to the PL and CL with some degree of regularity, if not, then that becomes the acid test for many players like Salah.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, it just means Salah will stay at Liverpool for this coming season, and the lack of release clause means Liverpool will be able to demand an exorbitant fee when he leaves next summer. Or, they won't because he was a one season wonder. Only time will tell on that one.


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Surely it's a win-win situation. Liverpool have protected their investment by getting the player to sign a new long term contract which means he won't be leaving on the cheap any time soon and Salah gets a pay rise.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, itâ€™s not so much a statement of intent by the player to say their happy and staying, more a case of the club protecting their investment knowing if someone dies come knocking itâ€™s going to cost them.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 2, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Surely it's a win-win situation. Liverpool have protected their investment by getting the player to sign a new long term contract which means he won't be leaving on the cheap any time soon and Salah gets a pay rise.
		
Click to expand...

And there, in a nutshell,  you have summed up the purpose of long term contracts. 

It is almost  childishly naive to think that the modern day player signs such a  contract with the intention of seeing it through to its end.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2018)

All so cynical- maybe not every player is the same , think itâ€™s fair to say Kane signed a new contract as a reward and also as a sign of commitment, Salah has shown no sign of wanting to leave no demands and maybe sometimes a player does want to show a bit of commitment to a club and also a club showing ambition and commitment to a player - Liverpool has a brilliant season last year and players are being rewarded for that - who knows maybe they arenâ€™t all money grabbing mercenaries and some do still love the game for what it is


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All so cynical- maybe not every player is the same , think itâ€™s fair to say Kane signed a new contract as a reward and also as a sign of commitment, Salah has shown no sign of wanting to leave no demands and maybe sometimes a player does want to show a bit of commitment to a club and also a club showing ambition and commitment to a player - Liverpool has a brilliant season last year and players are being rewarded for that - *who knows maybe they arenâ€™t all money grabbing mercenaries and some do still love the game for what it is*

Click to expand...

:rofl: Good one!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All so cynical- maybe not every player is the same , think itâ€™s fair to say Kane signed a new contract as a reward and also as a sign of commitment, Salah has shown no sign of wanting to leave no demands and maybe sometimes a player does want to show a bit of commitment to a club and also a club showing ambition and commitment to a player - Liverpool has a brilliant season last year and players are being rewarded for that - who knows maybe they arenâ€™t all money grabbing mercenaries and some do still love the game for what it is
		
Click to expand...

My God!

I bet you still believe in Father Christmas. 

If the right offer came in he and his agent are going to be on to Liverpool to see what they are prepared to give him. 

As for Kane he is younger and also (like Gerrard at Liverpool) came through the ranks and may, therefore,  feel an attachment to his club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			My God!

I bet you still believe in Father Christmas. 

If the right offer came in he and his agent are going to be on to Liverpool to see what they are prepared to give him. 

As for Kane he is younger and also (like Gerrard at Liverpool) came through the ranks and may, therefore,  feel an attachment to his club.
		
Click to expand...

I guess for you to post in such a factual manner the player and his agent will have told you that themsleves wonâ€™t they - but of course they havenâ€™t so then they donâ€™t and you have no idea what they would and wouldnâ€™t do â€œIFâ€ any offer came in for him 

I posted an opinion and it shows what itâ€™s like on here when the replies have a tinge of spite in them 

The is no reason why Salah wonâ€™t stay at Liverpool for a long time if he wishes - he wouldnâ€™t be the first to want to stay but as with most sports there is never any certainties either way


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 2, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Good news for Liverpool fans this morning with Salah signing a new contract through until 2023.......

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44679819

Click to expand...

I was wisely told by my grandad that all a new contract means is when they are sold they can get more money for them..

True that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			I was wisely told by my grandad that all a new contract means is when they are sold they can get more money for them..

True that.
		
Click to expand...

He was indeed wise.

Salah has no affinity to Liverpool, why would he have. He grew up in Egypt, not Bootle. I have no doubt he is happy there but if the right offer comes along he will be off. Same as any overseas player at any club. Affinity comes through coming through the ranks, growing up as a fan etc. Smart move by all parties as it protects and benefits both Salah and Liverpool but to think it does more that that is fanciful.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess for you to post in such a factual manner the player and his agent will have told you that themsleves wonâ€™t they - but of course they havenâ€™t so then they donâ€™t and you have no idea what they would and wouldnâ€™t do â€œIFâ€ any offer came in for him 

I posted an opinion and it shows what itâ€™s like on here when the replies have a tinge of spite in them 

The is no reason why Salah wonâ€™t stay at Liverpool for a long time if he wishes - he wouldnâ€™t be the first to want to stay but as with most sports there is never any certainties either way
		
Click to expand...

Based on experience  dear boy.

BTW what  level of commitment did Salah show towards Basel, Chelsea or Roma?

If Liverpool match his ambitions  and financial requirements then, of course,  he may stay but, as a professional, it's unlikely to be anything to do with loyalty. As LT said, he's not from Bootle.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 2, 2018)

Good signing for Liverpool with Salah signing, the neutrals get to see the best player last season plying his trade in the Prem once more. Can see Liverpool pushing for runners up next season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He was indeed wise.

Salah has no affinity to Liverpool, why would he have. He grew up in Egypt, not Bootle. I have no doubt he is happy there but if the right offer comes along he will be off. Same as any overseas player at any club. Affinity comes through coming through the ranks, growing up as a fan etc. Smart move by all parties as it protects and benefits both Salah and Liverpool but to think it does more that that is fanciful.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but there are plenty of example of players and managerforeign and domestic who have arrived at clubs and grown to have an affinity to them regardless of if they were both there or not to suggest that your post is incorrect


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 2, 2018)

#deluded


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 2, 2018)

Maybe he zoom off to utilize his newly granted Chechan Citizenship (a lovely bunch they are too!) as he such a loyal servant.......


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2018)

The notion that a club reward a player for their performances in nonsical to say the least. They do it to revalue an asset. All clubs do it, and thereâ€™s nowt wrong with it. But clubs are businesses these days and if a player had 5 years left on a contract them It would make no business sense to pay them more than they currently do simply out of some sense of honour. 

The pay rise stops a player who feels their value has gone up kicking off, and also lets potential buyers know that the price tag has risen. Players use their previous season (if good) as a bargaining chip when they (their dirty against) try holding a club to ransom. No player ever offered to take a pay cut after a bad season (Shane long would be broke)!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 2, 2018)

Â£25m bid for Tierney from Everton.
Cheapskates.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 2, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Â£25m bid for Tierney from Everton.
Cheapskates.
		
Click to expand...

Who the hell is 'Tierney'??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Who the hell is 'Tierney'??
		
Click to expand...

He is a left back from Celtic. We are looking to replace Baines who is coming to the end of his career, off to the US in a years time I suspect. Well deserved if he does as he has been a cracking player for Everton. The bid is about 2-3 times his worth but in the inflated PL market it is the going rate. Decent left backs are in short supply.


----------



## Junior (Jul 2, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, discussing greatness between a granny banger, and a guy who punches dj's.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:  I like your perspective on it.  Brought it back down to earth mate :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is a left back from Celtic. We are looking to replace Baines who is coming to the end of his career, off to the US in a years time I suspect. Well deserved if he does as he has been a cracking player for Everton. The bid is about 2-3 times his worth but in the inflated PL market it is the going rate. Decent left backs are in short supply.
		
Click to expand...

Like a lot of the Celtic players that have come to the prem, he will never make it.

oh er hang on a minute.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 2, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Like a lot of the Celtic players that have come to the prem, he will never make it.

oh er hang on a minute.
		
Click to expand...

Aye like Van Dyjk, Wanyama, Dalgliesh etc etc [could be some spelling errors there. ]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 2, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Aye like Van Dyjk, Wanyama, Dalgliesh etc etc [could be some spelling errors there. ]
		
Click to expand...

2 foreigners and a legend that never actually played in the PL, great advert for Celtic producing talent. :ears:

Youâ€™d of been better of saying Celtic had produced loads that made it in the top flight of English Football, that list is full of quality.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 3, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Aye like Van Dyjk, Wanyama, Dalgliesh etc etc [could be some spelling errors there. ]
		
Click to expand...

That was my point DFT, there have been many discussions re players from Scotland and could they make it in the prem. Some have proven they can hence the " oh er hang on a minute" &#128077;


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 3, 2018)

Look at Liverpoolâ€™s history thereâ€™s always a Scot there somewhere.
Some fantastic Scots in the top flight just not as many lately.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Mahrez off to Man City at last for a reported Â£60m.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Mahrez off to Man City at last for a reported Â£60m.
		
Click to expand...

They'll have a crazy amount of attacking talent. KDB, D.Silva, Bernardo, Sane, Sterling, Jesus, Aguero and now Mahrez. Keeping them all happy will be a challenge.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			They'll have a crazy amount of attacking talent. KDB, D.Silva, Bernardo, Sane, Sterling, Jesus, Aguero and now Mahrez. Keeping them all happy will be a challenge.
		
Click to expand...

I get the feeling Aguero's time is nearing an end at Man City. Can see him in Spain or Italy before September rolls around.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			That was my point DFT, there have been many discussions re players from Scotland and could they make it in the prem. Some have proven they can hence the " oh er hang on a minute" &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Yes..Sorry...I was agreeing with you in a clumsy way.

BTW there have been a few pretty poor Scottish players who somehow seem to have made it in the EPL.
Some good young players coming through in Scotland now though [he says again]


----------



## IanM (Jul 4, 2018)

A couple of Aldershot players have gone to the SPL.   Is that a step up?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			A couple of Aldershot players have gone to the SPL.   Is that a step up? 

Click to expand...

One of our forwards, Denny Johnstone, went to St Johnstone on loan last year, as he wasn't getting enough playing time for us, and made 20 league appearances for them. He couldn't get in the Colchester team in League 2 but moved to the Scottish Premier League and played 20 times. He was released at the end of last season and has now made a permanent switch to Greenock Morton in the Scottish Championship.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			A couple of Aldershot players have gone to the SPL.   Is that a step up? 

Click to expand...

Only just. I would estimate that Celtic are about Championship level, Rangers are League One and the rest of the clubs are League Two standard if that.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 4, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Mahrez off to Man City at last for a reported Â£60m.
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand this one. He's good, but they've got Bernardo Silva who is identical as a player (left-footed right winger) but 4 years younger. Would be better investing the minutes that Mahrez would get into Silva I think.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Don't understand this one. He's good, but they've got Bernardo Silva who is identical as a player (left-footed right winger) but 4 years younger. Would be better investing the minutes that Mahrez would get into Silva I think.
		
Click to expand...

Getting a squad to win on all fronts.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I get the feeling Aguero's time is nearing an end at Man City. Can see him in Spain or Italy before September rolls around.
		
Click to expand...

For some strange reason I think you may be correct. &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 4, 2018)

Ronaldo to Juve, Mbappe to Real...?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Mahrez off to Man City at last for a reported Â£60m.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling to Leicester then ðŸ˜


----------



## GG26 (Jul 4, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Sterling to Leicester then &#63005;
		
Click to expand...

Please no!!  I am sure that we'll find some other average players to waste the money on.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Please no!!  I am sure that we'll find some other average players to waste the money on.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			For some strange reason I think you may be correct. &#9785;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you be better spending 60m on someone with decent CL expierience?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.go...es-to-join-juventus/bmv10b9msokr1s6xgiedf4rvj

So if this happens itâ€™s going to be the start of some big moves around Europe and the big question is who will Madrid replace him with 

Bale is the obvious in house answer with Madrid looking at other areas but if they do want to look outside then surely itâ€™s going to be one of three players 

Neymar , Kane or Mbappe

Neymar and Mbappe are the two obvious players with PSG having possible financial issues and needed to balance books so having to sell Neymar and also being unable to pay whatâ€™s needed for Mbappe - could even see both arrive with Bale also leaving to Man Utd 

Kane is prob the outside bet especially with them not going for Pochettino as manager but still see it as a future transfer 

Then the question is what about any of the players at Juve - does that allow Dybala to be available ? Would be a fantastic signing for someone


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 5, 2018)

I imagine if it goes ahead (and I'm still not convinced it will) it won't be Dybala that will be on the transfer list, it'll be Higuain and Mandzukic. I see CR7 playing as a centre forward with Dybala in behind or from the left. They'd be mental to let a guy go who's only 24 and has already shown himself to be capable playing LW, RW, CAM and CF at a high level, he's amazing. He should be used in partnership with CR7 not replaced by him.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I imagine if it goes ahead (and I'm still not convinced it will) it won't be Dybala that will be on the transfer list, it'll be* Higuain* and Mandzukic.
		
Click to expand...

There are rumours that Chelsea have agreed a fee with Juventus for Higuain to move.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.go...es-to-join-juventus/bmv10b9msokr1s6xgiedf4rvj

So if this happens itâ€™s going to be the start of some big moves around Europe and the big question is who will Madrid replace him with 

Bale is the obvious in house answer with Madrid looking at other areas but if they do want to look outside then surely itâ€™s going to be one of three players 

Neymar , Kane or Mbappe

Neymar and Mbappe are the two obvious players with PSG having possible financial issues and needed to balance books so having to sell Neymar and also being unable to pay whatâ€™s needed for Mbappe - could even see both arrive with Bale also leaving to Man Utd 

Kane is prob the outside bet especially with them not going for Pochettino as manager but still see it as a future transfer 

Then the question is what about any of the players at Juve - does that allow Dybala to be available ? Would be a fantastic signing for someone
		
Click to expand...

Kane isn't going there now, he just signed a new contract before the World Cup started. I feel like Neymar might be too difficult and/or controversial since he only left Barca a year ago, so I reckon they'll go all out for Mbappe. I'm not sure how or why it's gone a bit wrong for Bale under Zidane, but the new manager coming in will surely want to have a look at him and possibly use him more, rather than sell him immediately. Mbappe, Bale & Isco would be some frontline.

Can't see Juve letting Dybala go. More likely Higuain, given his age, and the likelihood that Ronaldo will play as a central striker as he usually does nowadays. Dybala is a massive future prospect anyway, they'd be silly to let him go to accommodate a 33 year old Ronaldo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Kane isn't going there now, he just signed a new contract before the World Cup started. I feel like Neymar might be too difficult and/or controversial since he only left Barca a year ago, so I reckon they'll go all out for Mbappe. I'm not sure how or why it's gone a bit wrong for Bale under Zidane, but the new manager coming in will surely want to have a look at him and possibly use him more, rather than sell him immediately. Mbappe, Bale & Isco would be some frontline.

Can't see Juve letting Dybala go. More likely Higuain, given his age, and the likelihood that Ronaldo will play as a central striker as he usually does nowadays. Dybala is a massive future prospect anyway, they'd be silly to let him go to accommodate a 33 year old Ronaldo.
		
Click to expand...

You make complete sense from a footballing point of view.

Look at it from a business pov, could Spurs turn down Â£175-Â£200mil? Maybe for this season, but.....

Juve will make Ronaldoâ€™s fee back in shirt sales and sponsorship alone, who he plays with maybe a short term plan.......

Dybala is a prospect, but not all come to fruition, cash in early?

Itâ€™s sad that most if not all these deals are looked at as profit/loss rather than success on the pitch.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You make complete sense from a footballing point of view.

Look at it from a business pov, could Spurs turn down Â£175-Â£200mil? Maybe for this season, but.....

Juve will make Ronaldoâ€™s fee back in shirt sales and sponsorship alone, who he plays with maybe a short term plan.......

Dybala is a prospect, but not all come to fruition, cash in early?

Itâ€™s sad that most if not all these deals are looked at as profit/loss rather than success on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...





IMO.

Don't think any club can justify Â£88m and Â£30m a year for a 33 year old really? Juve sell huge numbers of shirts already they aint doing another Â£88m worth on top.

Mbappe has only just signed permenant for PSG choose them over RM last summer to stay in France so same as Kane too soon after commiting in reality.

Neymar is the key to the whole process


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			IMO.

Don't think any club can justify Â£88m and Â£30m a year for a 33 year old really? Juve sell huge numbers of shirts already they aint doing another Â£88m worth on top.

Mbappe has only just signed permenant for PSG choose them over RM last summer to stay in France so same as Kane too soon after commiting in reality.

Neymar is the key to the whole process
		
Click to expand...

So it will come down to business decisions rather than footballing ones, if they pick up the global support itâ€™s improving the Juve brand.

Itâ€™s sad that we look at it from a financial rather than football aspect.

Contracts are the dodgy one, great if Spurs could keep him, but whatâ€™s his aspirations for trophies and are there better options, same with Mbappe.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You make complete sense from a footballing point of view.

Look at it from a business pov, could Spurs turn down Â£175-Â£200mil? Maybe for this season, but.....

Juve will make Ronaldoâ€™s fee back in shirt sales and sponsorship alone, who he plays with maybe a short term plan.......

Dybala is a prospect, but not all come to fruition, cash in early?

Itâ€™s sad that most if not all these deals are looked at as profit/loss rather than success on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Kane has literally just signed a new contract, I can't think of any examples where someone was sold immediately after signing a new contract. A year's time is a different story of course. Or even January to be fair. Could depend on how our season is going. But not right now.

Dybala is very clearly an excellent player though. No danger of him not fulfilling potential in my book, since he's already been amazing for them. They might accept a huge offer if one came in, but I think they'd be silly to do so.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Kane has literally just signed a new contract, I can't think of any examples where someone was sold immediately after signing a new contract. A year's time is a different story of course. Or even January to be fair. Could depend on how our season is going. But not right now.

Dybala is very clearly an excellent player though. No danger of him not fulfilling potential in my book, since he's already been amazing for them. They might accept a huge offer if one came in, but I think they'd be silly to do so.
		
Click to expand...

But if these rumours have any basis of truth it can be very unsettling for the player and Club, 
You mention next summer or even Jan, so in theory he could be sold and loaned back for a year or agree a deal with the club depending on results.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2018)

A young player who is versatile and can provide goals and assists from any of the front 4 positions is worth their weight in gold. Juve would be mental to sell him. 22 goals in 33 games last season - he'd be perfect sat in behind CR7. What a partnership that could be.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2018)

Just thinking about the Juve team for next season if they sign Ronaldo and they have a potential XI of:

----------------------Perin--------------------
-Cancelo----Chiellini---Benatia-----Sandro----
--------------Matuidi-----Pjanic----------------
---Costa------------Dybala----------Cuadrado---
----------------------CR7-------------------------------

That team is fire. Especially with Barzagli, Rugani, De Sciglio, Can, Khedira, Bentacur, Bernardeschi, Marchisio, Higuain, Mandzukic and Kean in the squad.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 6, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So it will come down to business decisions rather than footballing ones, if they pick up the global support itâ€™s improving the Juve brand.

Itâ€™s sad that we look at it from a financial rather than football aspect.

Contracts are the dodgy one, great if Spurs could keep him, but whatâ€™s his aspirations for trophies and are there better options, same with Mbappe.
		
Click to expand...

i think juve are looking at the deal to try and progress in the CL they have had Serie A sewn up for a few years now although Napoli ran them close last year. There is a bit of books balancing with Huguain (esp as Sarri wants him at Chelsea and Â£50 plus would be difficult to turn down) and maybe Dybala (strange one) being sold Pjanic would make more sense to me.

Football is a business now and all deals have to make fininacial sense to a certain degree for FFP.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 7, 2018)

Had to laugh at this, Karius warming up for a pre-season friendly.

https://twitter.com/ynfafootball/status/1015678031212531712?s=21


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 8, 2018)

Neymar will replace ronaldo 

Only reason he went to PSG was to avoid the direct transfer to Madrid


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Neymar will replace ronaldo 

Only reason he went to PSG was to avoid the direct transfer to Madrid
		
Click to expand...

That would be some collection of signing on fees and agents commission collected &#128561;.


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That would be some collection of signing on fees and agents commission collected &#63025;.
		
Click to expand...

........... and more taxes to be avoided.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Had to laugh at this, Karius warming up for a pre-season friendly.

https://twitter.com/ynfafootball/status/1015678031212531712?s=21

Click to expand...

Blimey that must have been some concussion &#128514;


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 8, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Blimey that must have been some concussion &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I thought he threw the ball a brilliant dummy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2018)

If the Ronaldo Rumours are true,that is some cracking buisness by Real.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			If the Ronaldo Rumours are true,that is some cracking buisness by Real.
		
Click to expand...

Whats the word on the streets?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2018)

Sky news have Ronaldo has signed for Juventus so the merry go round will start now 

Neymar next to move I suspect


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2018)

Terrible news for Roma, Inter etc. Juve were already walking the league, now it's a total write-off. 

I heard something the other week that Sarri may look to bring Higuain to Chelsea if the price is right. No Champion's League may not appeal to him though. 

Real are certainly not a team to rest on a pile of cash anyway. Neymar or Mbappe I suppose. Hazard might be an outside bet though? He looked incredible in the last game against Brazil, if he can do that again in the semi, and possibly the final (hopefully not if it's against us) he could really catapult himself to that top level.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sky news have Ronaldo has signed for Juventus so the merry go round will start now 

Neymar next to move I suspect
		
Click to expand...

Also now on the BBC sport website......

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44785173


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Whats the word on the streets?
		
Click to expand...

My sources tell me heâ€™s off to Juventus for a small fortune.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 10, 2018)

Ronaldos new contract 

ðŸ’° â‚¬120,000,000 over 4 Years.

ðŸ’° â‚¬30,00,000 A Year.

ðŸ’° â‚¬2,500,000 A Month. 

ðŸ’° â‚¬625,000 A Week.

ðŸ’° â‚¬89,285 A Day.

ðŸ’° â‚¬3,720 An Hour.

ðŸ’° â‚¬62,39 A Minute.

ðŸ’° â‚¬1,03 A Second.

Plus bonuses could see him close to earn a â‚¬1mil a week !!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ronaldos new contract 

ðŸ’° â‚¬120,000,000 over 4 Years.

ðŸ’° â‚¬30,00,000 A Year.

ðŸ’° â‚¬2,500,000 A Month. 

ðŸ’° â‚¬625,000 A Week.

ðŸ’° â‚¬89,285 A Day.

ðŸ’° â‚¬3,720 An Hour.

ðŸ’° â‚¬62,39 A Minute.

ðŸ’° â‚¬1,03 A Second.

Plus bonuses could see him close to earn a â‚¬1mil a week !!
		
Click to expand...

Fair play nice work if you can get it! 
How does that compare to Lebrons new contract?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 10, 2018)

Jack to the Hammers...
Really hope you get to prove to be the top player I've honestly believe you have in you...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Fair play nice work if you can get it! 
How does that compare to Lebrons new contract?
		
Click to expand...

$153m over four years apparently.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 10, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Jack to the Hammers...
Really hope you get to prove to be the top player I've honestly believe you have in you...
		
Click to expand...

Very pleased we completed this one

4th signing of the window

Apparently 4 more due soon.. but even if we only get 2 of them accross the line we have added some proven talent and some young prospects


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 10, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Very pleased we completed this one

4th signing of the window

Apparently 4 more due soon.. but even if we only get 2 of them accross the line we have added some proven talent and some young prospects
		
Click to expand...

By proven talent I hope you don't mean the most over-rated player of the last 40 years. 

Constantly being told of the way he has dominated some games and yet when I ask for examples it goes very quiet. 

Good luck to you but I wouldn't be pinning too much faith in Wilshere.


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Terrible news for Roma, Inter etc. Juve were already walking the league, now it's a total write-off. 

I heard something the other week that Sarri may look to bring Higuain to Chelsea if the price is right. No Champion's League may not appeal to him though. 

Real are certainly not a team to rest on a pile of cash anyway. *Neymar or Mbappe I suppose. Hazard might be an outside bet though? *He looked incredible in the last game against Brazil, if he can do that again in the semi, and possibly the final (hopefully not if it's against us) he could really catapult himself to that top level.
		
Click to expand...

If you're looking for an outside bet, how about Harry Kane?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 10, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			By proven talent I hope you don't mean the most over-rated player of the last 40 years. 

Constantly being told of the way he has dominated some games and yet when I ask for examples it goes very quiet. 

Good luck to you but I wouldn't be pinning too much faith in Wilshere.
		
Click to expand...

Massive upgrade on mark noble in the heart of the midfield 

Plus we have invested in Fabianski who has been one of the most consistent keepers out side the top 6 for a while 

Diop looks a find, Fredericks is highly rated 

Anderson looks set to join for a record 40 million soon aswell


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2018)

Slime said:



			If you're looking for an outside bet, how about Harry Kane?
		
Click to expand...

And Salah &#128521;


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			And Salah &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Yup, that's not a bad shout.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 10, 2018)

Slime said:



			Yup, that's not a bad shout.
		
Click to expand...

Hazard is nailed on for a move this summer as well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 10, 2018)

Tranmere pull one back. Horrible mistake by Karius.


Just seen this on twitter &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 10, 2018)

Longest concussion ever.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 11, 2018)

I thought you werenâ€™t supposed to play if concussed.......


But obviously not........


----------



## drewster (Jul 11, 2018)

Sorry , if this has been discussed on the previous pages but i'm not trawling through them all. Alan Brazil said on Talksport  this morning that he has heard from very reliable sources that Roman is selling Chelsea with the VISA thing being his tipping point. They've already had an alleged bid from one of  Britain's richest men who is domiciled in the North West apparently which was turned down but it's only a matter of time he's led to believe . Obviously it could all be rubbish but Brazil is fairly well connected. We'll see !!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 11, 2018)

Certainly would be a surprise if he did gooffski.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

Slime said:



			If you're looking for an outside bet, how about Harry Kane?
		
Click to expand...

Would be very 'outside' given that he signed a new contract a couple of weeks ago. Hazard seemingly wants out of Chelsea though, and has been immense in this world cup, so I could actually see them being interested once they've stopped flirting with Neymar and Mbappe and got nowhere.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2018)

Just seen that Ronaldo is on Â£73,000 a day at Juve. Not bad going.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Just seen that Ronaldo is on Â£73,000 a day at Juve. Not bad going.
		
Click to expand...

They must be very desperate to win the Champions League to invest this much in a 33 year old.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Would be very 'outside' given that he signed a new contract a couple of weeks ago. Hazard seemingly wants out of Chelsea though, and has been immense in this world cup, so I could actually see them being interested once they've stopped flirting with Neymar and Mbappe and got nowhere.
		
Click to expand...

Neymar will be in Madrid by the end of august IMO


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			They must be very desperate to win the Champions League to invest this much in a 33 year old.
		
Click to expand...

They will get the money back through commercial deals. It is a bit like the Beckham to Madrid deal, this is not just about football.

There was a piece about Neymar before the World Cup. He has 27 sponsorship deals around the globe. His purchase spread the name of PSG all over the world, raised their profile and that of their sponsors. The commercial arm of PSG were very happy with the deal and believe they will recover the money, although I do accept that they would say that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2018)

West Ham confirm Andriy Yarmolenko on a 4 year deal 

Going to be a busy few weeks apparently .. 3 more players on the way in

Reports that Andersonâ€™s 40 million transfer from Lazio is edging closer. Got a cheap defender from Brazil on way and finally a defensive midfield from Juventus that I forget the name of .. Sturaro I think it was? Iâ€™ll look it up later 

That would be 8 players in.. wonder whoâ€™s off lol


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

Good to see West Ham doing their usual trick of throwing money at it, buying everyone under the sun and it being a complete disaster. :thup:

Just seen Karius' latest clanger from the friendly, that's over 6 weeks he's had concussion for now, I'd be getting a bit worried. :rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2018)

Made three potentially very good signings, plus the hiring of a more than competent manager in Pellegrini. Fabianski is a more than handy keeper, Yarmolenko is brilliant and if Wilshere can stay fit he'll be a great addition to their midfield. They're building a decent squad if they can keep hold of Arnautovic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Made three potentially very good signings, plus the hiring of a more than competent manager in Pellegrini. Fabianski is a more than handy keeper, Yarmolenko is brilliant and if Wilshere can stay fit he'll be a great addition to their midfield. They're building a decent squad if they can keep hold of Arnautovic.
		
Click to expand...

Biggest problem will be getting the team to gel. Very difficult to absorb so many new players and get them playing coherently. Having a new manager may actually help with that, all newbies together. To be fair there had to be some sort of reaction after last season. They are certainly getting their signings in early so you will have a full pre season together.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2018)

A lot of signings but just like Everton last year not always a good thing - in fact do any teams gel quickly when they bring in that many signings 

Yarmolenko - wouldnâ€™t call him brilliant , been touted for a big move to a top club for a while , finally left and went to Dortmund and disappointed there , suspect he has flattered to deceive over the years 

Wilshire - lots been said about him over the years - for me he is injury prone and overrated 

Fabianski - reminds me of Mignolet - looks good in a team that gets lots of shots on goal but has plenty of errors in there 

No idea about Fredricks 

Anderson is another player regularly touted around - reminds me a bit of Quaresma , lots of ability but not sure on the work ethic to apply it 

Pellegrini was the best signing but will be interesting to see how he does without the big money super stars and of course long the fans give him


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Biggest problem will be getting the team to gel. Very difficult to absorb so many new players and get them playing coherently. Having a new manager may actually help with that, all newbies together. To be fair there had to be some sort of reaction after last season. They are certainly getting their signings in early so you will have a full pre season together.
		
Click to expand...

I can scarcely think of a single example where a team bought 7 or 8 players all at once and it went really well. Usually it's a car crash, or at best, takes them a good 6 months to a year to all bed in and start working.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 11, 2018)

Spoke to some of my family yesterday [all being irons] and they seem happy [ish] with direction of the new management in the transfer market...
As to whether it stops them getting into the faces of the owners is another matter...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2018)

They've bought in 3 players that will feature in the First Team. Hardly like they've bought an entire new squad.

Also, Chelsea seemed to do alright after bringing in 9 new First Team players and a new manager in 04/05. Season before they added 11 new First Team players and came 2nd only to Arsenal's invincibles. In 2011/12 City bought in 6 new players and won the league. Season before that they added 7 new players to the squad and came 3rd. Has happened plenty of times in recent history that teams have made large amount of transfers and done very well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			They've bought in 3 players that will feature in the First Team. Hardly like they've bought an entire new squad.

Also, Chelsea seemed to do alright after bringing in 9 new First Team players and a new manager in 04/05. Season before they added 11 new First Team players and came 2nd only to Arsenal's invincibles. In 2011/12 City bought in 6 new players and won the league. Season before that they added 7 new players to the squad and came 3rd. Has happened plenty of times in recent history that teams have made large amount of transfers and done very well.
		
Click to expand...

Both the teams you have mentioned bought top of the tree world class players spending a great deal amount of money - far from comparable 

Just go and look at the list of players they both those teams bought and how much it cost them 

Chelsea - Cech , Robben , Carvalho , Drogba , Ferreira etc - all top class player and some the manager had worked with 

City - AgÃ¼ero , Nasri , Clichy , Hargreaves plus a few others but really only 3 main first teams and two played in the Prem 

Itâ€™s easy just looking at the numbers without looking into it a bit 

The main teams that have done well with large player movements in one window are as you point out - the top teams who spent a great deal amount of money and the players they bought were key 

Liverpool have bought a lot in one window a few times and itâ€™s been awful - even recently , Everton last year did the same sort of signings that West Ham are doing and suspect you could prob look and find more examples of teams buying lots of expensive mid/low level players and struggling


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			They've bought in 3 players that will feature in the First Team. Hardly like they've bought an entire new squad.
		
Click to expand...

No, they've signed 5 players already, and at least 4 of them if not all 5 will likely start.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 11, 2018)

Mahrez to City then. Wise buy from Pep? He's not going to be playing in a counter attacking team but a team that has the ball 75% of the time, so without that space to use his pace can he be as effective? Also is Sterling now going to have to compete for a place more?


----------



## drewster (Jul 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Made three potentially very good signings, plus the hiring of a more than competent manager in Pellegrini. Fabianski is a more than handy keeper, Yarmolenko is brilliant and if Wilshere can stay fit he'll be a great addition to their midfield. They're building a decent squad if they can keep hold of Arnautovic.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, and the French young central defender at Â£22m is allegedly the real deal too. It looks like there's no place for Kouyate and Obiang going forward but both should recoup significant cask. Kouyate especially, as he's been excellent for us.


----------



## drewster (Jul 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Both the teams you have mentioned bought top of the tree world class players spending a great deal amount of money - far from comparable 

Just go and look at the list of players they both those teams bought and how much it cost them 

Chelsea - Cech , Robben , Carvalho , Drogba , Ferreira etc - all top class player and some the manager had worked with 

City - AgÃ¼ero , Nasri , Clichy , Hargreaves plus a few others but really only 3 main first teams and two played in the Prem 

Itâ€™s easy just looking at the numbers without looking into it a bit 

The main teams that have done well with large player movements in one window are as you point out - the top teams who spent a great deal amount of money and the players they bought were key 

Liverpool have bought a lot in one window a few times and itâ€™s been awful - even recently , Everton last year did the same sort of signings that West Ham are doing and suspect you could prob look and find more examples of teams buying lots of expensive mid/low level players and struggling
		
Click to expand...

Tottenham had a shocker when they went out and spent the Bale money , Eriksen apart of course.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 11, 2018)

Will Bale be much improved at Real now that bonnie Ronnie has gone? Always seemed he was scared of Ronaldo's shadow, too deferrent.

Want to see the Bale back that ran Inter ragged all those years ago.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Both the teams you have mentioned bought top of the tree world class players spending a great deal amount of money - far from comparable 

Just go and look at the list of players they both those teams bought and how much it cost them 

Chelsea - Cech , Robben , Carvalho , Drogba , Ferreira etc - all top class player and some the manager had worked with 

City - AgÃ¼ero , Nasri , Clichy , Hargreaves plus a few others but really only 3 main first teams and two played in the Prem 

Itâ€™s easy just looking at the numbers without looking into it a bit
		
Click to expand...

None of those Chelsea signings were proven top class players at the time, the City ones fair enough, but not those Chelsea signings. Cech had 2 seasons with a poor Stade Rennais squad, was signed as a deputy to Cudicini and very few knew anything about him before he joined Chelsea, Robben was still a promising but relatively unknown young winger who had only had 1 and a half good seasons at PSV, Drogba had a largely average career other than the previous season at Marseille, and Carvalho and Ferreira were signed purely because of their connection to Jose but again were not proven top class players at the time.  Those players are all comparable with the type of player West Ham have bought so far, or if anything the West Ham signings are more proven at the highest level than any of those Chelsea signings were at the time.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Mahrez to City then. Wise buy from Pep? He's not going to be playing in a counter attacking team but a team that has the ball 75% of the time, so without that space to use his pace can he be as effective? Also is Sterling now going to have to compete for a place more?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they needed him but can sort of see why they've done. Word is that Bernardo will shift into the centre and become more of a rotational option with D.Silva and KDB, perhaps to begin phasing D.Silva out as he gets older now. So that still leaves them Sane, Sterling and Mahrez as the wide options, Aguero or Jesus up front. There are a lot of games in the season and they'll all get games.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Will Bale be much improved at Real now that bonnie Ronnie has gone? Always seemed he was scared of Ronaldo's shadow, too deferrent.

Want to see the Bale back that ran Inter ragged all those years ago.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know that Bale was scared of Ronaldo, I think there was a clear hierarchy at Madrid and everyone knew it. Bale was always going to be second fiddle to Ronaldo, as was everyone else. It was CR's ball and everyone had to play with him, not the other way round. As long as his fitness holds, very key, Bale will get more opportunity to show what he can do, as he did at the end of the season and CL final.

Wonderful player, great to see in full flow.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Will Bale be much improved at Real now that bonnie Ronnie has gone? Always seemed he was scared of Ronaldo's shadow, too deferrent.

Want to see the Bale back that ran Inter ragged all those years ago.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure Bale/Ronaldo was the issue people made it out to be. He had a lot of injuries, then struggled to regain his place from the likes of Isco & Asensio who had come in. I would like to see them maybe buy a top striker to replace Ronaldo, and play all of Bale, Isco and Asensio around them. Someone like Lewandowski perhaps. I know they have Benzema still, but he's not really a top goalscorer so I feel they will miss Ronaldo's goals a lot unless they bring in someone like Lewa instead.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			None of those Chelsea signings were proven top class players at the time, the City ones fair enough, but not those Chelsea signings. Cech had 2 seasons with a poor Stade Rennais squad, was signed as a deputy to Cudicini and very few knew anything about him before he joined Chelsea, Robben was still a promising but relatively unknown young winger who had only had 1 and a half good seasons at PSV, Drogba had a largely average career other than the previous season at Marseille, and Carvalho and Ferreira were signed purely because of their connection to Jose but again were not proven top class players at the time.  Those players are all comparable with the type of player West Ham have bought so far, or if anything the West Ham signings are more proven at the highest level than any of those Chelsea signings were at the time.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: seriously ? You seriously think the players that West Ham are buying now - a free transfer from the championship , an injury prone Centre mid , a guy who struggling in Germany and a young CB are at a proven higher level than players like Drogba - took his team to the UEFA Cup final , Robben who was wanted by at the time the top three teams in the Prem , a couple of CL winners - and Cech was signed to be the number 1 hence spending about Â£8 Mil on him ( a lot of a keeper back then ) and he was at the time the Number One Keeper for a Czech side looking to do very well at the Euros - sorry but take those West Ham specs off , the signings West Ham are making are pretty much the same as what Everton signing last year. You are kidding yourself into thinking they are at a higher level than that - I will be amazed if you find someone else who thinks the same in regards those players


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl: seriously ? You seriously think the players that West Ham are buying now - a free transfer from the championship , an injury prone Centre mid , a guy who struggling in Germany and a young CB are at a proven higher level than players like Drogba - took his team to the UEFA Cup final , Robben who was wanted by at the time the top three teams in the Prem , a couple of CL winners - and Cech was signed to be the number 1 hence spending about Â£8 Mil on him ( a lot of a keeper back then ) and he was at the time the Number One Keeper for a Czech side looking to do very well at the Euros - sorry but take those West Ham specs off , the signings West Ham are making are pretty much the same as what Everton signing last year. You are kidding yourself into thinking they are at a higher level than that - I will be amazed if you find someone else who thinks the same in regards those players
		
Click to expand...

I don't support West Ham. Why would I have West Ham specs on? I'm viewing these transfers objectively from a neutral point of view.

Yarmolenko has been absolutely gun for years, has 35 international goals for Ukraine, and although he didn't light up the Bundesliga he did put in some brilliant performances, especially early on in his time there. He's definitely more proven as a winger than Robben was when Chelsea bought him. Sure Robben became a brilliant player but in 2004 he was purely potential, funnily enough, just like this defender West Ham have bought.

Cech was bought as Cudicini's back-up. Â£8m was a lot of money, but Cudicini was one of the best goalkeepers in the league until injuries de-railed him. Cech only got the chance in the Chelsea team because of those injuries and that is when he proved himself to be the quality keeper he is. Fabianski is far more proven as a top-level goalkeeper than Cech was when he signed for Chelsea.

You said the signings Chelsea made were "top of the tree world class players" which simply wasn't true at the time. They became exactly that but when Mourinho signed them they were not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2018)

Yarmolenko has done nothing outside the Ukraine league - his first transfer to a big league and he was poor hence he has left before even doing a year - his international goals have mainly come in friendlies or in qualifiers against smaller nations - suspect he prob is good on FIFA or Football Manager 

He maybe more experienced than Robben was but Robben clearly the better player - Man Utd bidding for him and even then he was already a full international playing in the Euros for Holland - I would guess the fee that West Ham pay is close to what Chelsea paid back then

Fabianski isnâ€™t proven as a top level keeper - he has played ok at a low level club , sits on the bench for his country where as Cech for his countries number 1 keeper as they got to the semi finals - Raneri signed his as back up - Mourinho wanted him as number 1 

But the initial point is Mourinho bought the right level of players he knew he needed and wanted for the title - CL winners , Starting internationals and the most highly sought after players at the time 

West Ham arenâ€™t buying the same - nowhere near - freebies from Championship , players who have struggled at the highest level , injury prone player and the CB who is supposed to rated - itâ€™s all just a carbon copy of Everton last summer as opposed to trying to fudge some comparison to Chelsea and Man City 

I expect the same sort of season from West Ham as well - these signings arenâ€™t going to propel the team shooting Up the table


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I don't support West Ham. Why would I have West Ham specs on? I'm viewing these transfers objectively from a neutral point of view.

Yarmolenko has been absolutely gun for years, has 35 international goals for Ukraine, and although he didn't light up the Bundesliga he did put in some brilliant performances, especially early on in his time there. He's definitely more proven as a winger than Robben was when Chelsea bought him. Sure Robben became a brilliant player but in 2004 he was purely potential, funnily enough, just like this defender West Ham have bought.

Cech was bought as Cudicini's back-up. Â£8m was a lot of money, but Cudicini was one of the best goalkeepers in the league until injuries de-railed him. Cech only got the chance in the Chelsea team because of those injuries and that is when he proved himself to be the quality keeper he is. Fabianski is far more proven as a top-level goalkeeper than Cech was when he signed for Chelsea.

You said the signings Chelsea made were "top of the tree world class players" which simply wasn't true at the time. They became exactly that but when Mourinho signed them they were not.
		
Click to expand...

I can't agree with all of this.

Yarmolenko is now 28 and still unproven in any quality league. Indeed nobody from such a league even took a chance on him until a year ago. Not quite the parallel of Robben who was in demand by top clubs around the world at the age of 20. And even then he was tearing up the Dutch league, which I would say is better than the Ukrainian league.

Cech was not bought as a back-up. A lot of people assumed that in England because Cudicini was so good at the time that they couldn't fathom Chelsea wanting to replace him. In his first season though he played 35 Premier League games straight away, which sounds like a first choice to me. And again you're comparing a 33-year-old Fabianski to a 22-year-old Cech there. Yes Flappyhandski is proven, a proven half-decent mid-table keeper.

They weren't signing ready made world class players, but they were signing young players tipped to be the future world class players - the likes of Mbappe now let's say.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2018)

Not sure how I got dragged into comparing West Ham's signings to those of Chelsea, that was never the point. West Ham making good signings so far this summer and Chelsea not buying "top of the tree world class players" in 03/04 are completely separate arguments and points.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Yarmolenko has done nothing outside the Ukraine league - his first transfer to a big league and he was poor hence he has left before even doing a year - his international goals have mainly come in friendlies or in qualifiers against smaller nations - suspect he prob is good on FIFA or Football Manager 

He maybe more experienced than Robben was but Robben clearly the better player - Man Utd bidding for him and even then he was already a full international playing in the Euros for Holland - I would guess the fee that West Ham pay is close to what Chelsea paid back then

Fabianski isnâ€™t proven as a top level keeper - he has played ok at a low level club , sits on the bench for his country where as Cech for his countries number 1 keeper as they got to the semi finals - Raneri signed his as back up - Mourinho wanted him as number 1 

But the initial point is Mourinho bought the right level of players he knew he needed and wanted for the title - CL winners , Starting internationals and the most highly sought after players at the time 

West Ham arenâ€™t buying the same - nowhere near - freebies from Championship , players who have struggled at the highest level , injury prone player and the CB who is supposed to rated - itâ€™s all just a carbon copy of Everton last summer as opposed to trying to fudge some comparison to Chelsea and Man City 

I expect the same sort of season from West Ham as well - these signings arenâ€™t going to propel the team shooting Up the table
		
Click to expand...

Point remains - you said Chelsea were buying "top of the tree world class players" which simply isn't true at the time. They became that, but at the time of signing for Chelsea, Robben wasn't anywhere close to being regarded as a top of the tree player. He was a very talented, dynamic young winger with bags of potential who was yet to achieve anything noteworthy.

Mourinho didn't have any involvement in Cech's signing. He was signed in Feb by Ranieri and Chelsea's recruitment team - how you know Mourinho wanted him as his number 1 I don't know. Cudicini going into that season was still the best goalkeeper in the league and was set to take the gloves until he got injured. He was just unfortunate that Cech came in and looked awesome so couldn't get his spot back. 

They're not buying the same, but tbh that wasn't my initial point anyway, I was responding to the comment that there'd been very few teams who'd been successful after making a large number of transfers. I wasn't directly comparing West Ham's signings to Chelsea or Man City's title winning sides, you've decided I was doing that, I was merely making the point that there have been teams who have made wholesale changes and been successful. The fact I think West Ham have bought wisely so far this summer is a completely separate point.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2018)

For me it seems to me that you are suggesting that West Ham have bought better than what Chelsea did in regards proven players and suggested that players like Fabianski and Yarmolenko are better than Robben and Cech were when they signed for Chelsea 

Where as I believe the signings West Ham have made actually are more comparable to what signings Everton made last year - no one of real quality and the aging injury prone freebie - West Ham arenâ€™t signing â€œproven at the highest levelâ€ - they have four already with no doubt more to come but even then the names linked are still at that mid level 

And my top of the tree was said to both City and Chelsea because they did sign top of the tree players which helped them to gel and win when they bought a lot of players in short spaces of time - you appear used City and Chelsea and to provide substance to your point and then tried to compare the signings where as Iâ€™m using Everton as a more comparable situation and even as someone has said Spurs when Bale left or Liverpool when Torres left or when Suarez left 

Last summer I believe Everton had spent a lot and bought a lot but nothing really of any high quality to move them forward and thatâ€™s the way it ended up being - West Ham I see doing the same thing right now - buying those middle level players plus a few freebies and the odd â€œrated potentialâ€ 

You see it every summer from the clubs mid to lower end of the table - spending a good amount of money hoping to break through - not many manage it


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For me it seems to me that you are suggesting that West Ham have bought better than what Chelsea did in regards proven players and suggested that players like Fabianski and Yarmolenko are better than Robben and Cech were when they signed for Chelsea 

Where as I believe the signings West Ham have made actually are more comparable to what signings Everton made last year - no one of real quality and the aging injury prone freebie - West Ham arenâ€™t signing â€œproven at the highest levelâ€ - they have four already with no doubt more to come but even then the names linked are still at that mid level
		
Click to expand...

That's never what I said initially. You dragged me into comparing them and I bit, that was never the initial intention of my point. I believe West Ham have bought well so far this summer, I also believe Chelsea did not buy "top of the tree world class players" in that summer transfer window. I never intended to compare the two, and the comparisons of the players purchased I made later in one post were a little silly I will admit, but again, were not the intention of my point. I was arguing a completely separate point when I brought up Chelsea and Man City, you made it into a comparison.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2018)

I think the crux of this is that some of the West Ham signings are pretty much gambles that have the high potential to be flops. Yarmolenko is completely unproven in any decent league. Wilshere hasn't proven that he can actually stay fit for more than a third of a season (ok he was free but he'll be on hefty wages). Diop could be a decent young prospect but 22mil is into 'substantial amounts' territory. Flappyhandski is a decent buy for them, he's performed well for a number of years in the Premier League, at 33 he's a stop-gap though. 

You just get the impression with West Ham that they never learn from their mistakes. It was years ago they picked up Kieron Dyer on massive wages, which he collected from the medical room for about 3 years. A decade on are we going to see the same thing with Jack Wheelchair?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Good to see West Ham doing their usual trick of throwing money at it, buying everyone under the sun and it being a complete disaster. :thup:

Just seen Karius' latest clanger from the friendly, that's over 6 weeks he's had concussion for now, I'd be getting a bit worried. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bit different this time, bought either proven talent or prospects who are highly rated. Fredericks and Diop very highly regarded 

3 more rumoured to be in, yes itâ€™s changing a lot at once but it canâ€™t be worse than what we played most of last season


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think the crux of this is that some of the West Ham signings are pretty much gambles that have the high potential to be flops. Yarmolenko is completely unproven in any decent league. Wilshere hasn't proven that he can actually stay fit for more than a third of a season (ok he was free but he'll be on hefty wages). Diop could be a decent young prospect but 22mil is into 'substantial amounts' territory. Flappyhandski is a decent buy for them, he's performed well for a number of years in the Premier League, at 33 he's a stop-gap though. 

You just get the impression with West Ham that they never learn from their mistakes. It was years ago they picked up Kieron Dyer on massive wages, which he collected from the medical room for about 3 years. A decade on are we going to see the same thing with Jack Wheelchair?
		
Click to expand...

Dyer whilst injury prone was so unlucky suffering a double leg break. Next week I met him down my gym doing press ups with an exercise ball supporting the leg so he was trying to keep fit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think the crux of this is that some of the West Ham signings are pretty much gambles that have the high potential to be flops. Yarmolenko is completely unproven in any decent league. Wilshere hasn't proven that he can actually stay fit for more than a third of a season (ok he was free but he'll be on hefty wages). Diop could be a decent young prospect but 22mil is into 'substantial amounts' territory. Flappyhandski is a decent buy for them, he's performed well for a number of years in the Premier League, at 33 he's a stop-gap though. 

You just get the impression with West Ham that they never learn from their mistakes. It was years ago they picked up Kieron Dyer on massive wages, which he collected from the medical room for about 3 years. A decade on are we going to see the same thing with Jack Wheelchair?
		
Click to expand...

Best signing of the lot is Fredericks from Fulham. Very good player and you got him for a decent price. He'll be an asset and is great going forward as a wing back so will give you options.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl: seriously ? You seriously think the players that West Ham are buying now - a free transfer from the championship , an injury prone Centre mid , a guy who struggling in Germany and a young CB are at a proven higher level than players like Drogba - took his team to the UEFA Cup final , Robben who was wanted by at the time the top three teams in the Prem , a couple of CL winners - and Cech was signed to be the number 1 hence spending about Â£8 Mil on him ( a lot of a keeper back then ) and he was at the time the Number One Keeper for a Czech side looking to do very well at the Euros - sorry but take those West Ham specs off , the signings West Ham are making are pretty much the same as what Everton signing last year. You are kidding yourself into thinking they are at a higher level than that - I will be amazed if you find someone else who thinks the same in regards those players
		
Click to expand...

To be fair he struggled in Germany due to injury more than anything 

Funny thing with the Chelsea thing just reminds me that when we went down in 2003 we had drogba agreed for 1 million and Cech agreed for 3 million but feel through 

Then Chelsea got taken over and the rest is history


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Best signing of the lot is Fredericks from Fulham. Very good player and you got him for a decent price. He'll be an asset and is great going forward as a wing back so will give you options.
		
Click to expand...

It pleases me most we are actually signing players we need

We needed a right back for 4 seasons .zabs come but bit old and now got Fredericks 

Centre backs need upgrading got Diop in and one more due

Suppose to be signing sturuo (sp) a defensive midfielder from Juventus 

Thing is our first team for years has been decent itâ€™s the fact that when they are injured we have nothing to stand in

Now we have a squad


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 11, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit different this time, bought either proven talent or prospects who are highly rated. Fredericks and Diop very highly regarded 

3 more rumoured to be in, yes itâ€™s changing a lot at once but it canâ€™t be worse than what we played most of last season
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about Diop but as a fan of a Championship club I would have to say that l am far from certain that  Fredericks is much  more than  a decent Championship player. 

Sessegnon  on the other hand looks the real deal but I would imagine that eventually  he is  destined for someone slightly higher up the ladder than West Ham.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Don't know about Diop but as a fan of a Championship club I would have to say that l am far from certain that  Fredericks is much  more than  a decent Championship player. 

Sessegnon  on the other hand looks the real deal but I would imagine that eventually  he is  destined for someone slightly higher up the ladder than West Ham.
		
Click to expand...

Sessegnon won't go to West Ham. He'll go to a top five club and for a hefty fee. I'd be over the moon if we keep him in this window but doubt it'll happen


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sessegnon won't go to West Ham. He'll go to a top five club and for a hefty fee. I'd be over the moon if we keep him in this window but doubt it'll happen
		
Click to expand...

We arenâ€™t in for him (not that he would come)

MP has his targets and he is picking what he needs to build a team


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

On Fredericks - obviously I remember him as a Spurs academy player. We converted him from a winger to a full back, and it seemed like he just had pace and bugger all else. Has he really come on that much to be considered a really good signing?? I'm not convinced he'll be able to cut it in the Premier League.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Jean-Michael Seri who has been linked with just about every top side in Europe has made his move to the Premier League. Not to who you'd expect though - he's joined Fulham for Â£35m. Pretty clear sign of Fulham's intentions for this transfer window!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2018)

That's a big spend for a newly promoted team. I'll have to google him now


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Jean-Michael Seri who has been linked with just about every top side in Europe has made his move to the Premier League. Not to who you'd expect though - he's joined Fulham for Â£35m. Pretty clear sign of Fulham's intentions for this transfer window!
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Heard he was going there but not for that amount. I heard his 17/18 season wasn't as good as his 16/17 which is why some of the big club interest dried up, but I've never once seen him play to be fair. I know from his Fifa 18 card that he's a box-to-box midfielder with a bit of pace.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Haha. I know from Football Manager that he's got a lot of potential and is similar to Leon Goretzka in that he has excellent all around attributes - good passing, physically very good, can defend and has a decent shot on him. He's also very adept at playing the "Mezzala" role which I'm sure you're all very familiar with on here. For those less-informed football fans, it's basically a roaming-playmaker type role whereby the midfielder operates in the half-spaces and fills the gaps out wide in the opponents half.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

In other news, I've just seen the new Liverpool away kit today, and as usual it's disgusting. As a big club, why on earth are they slumming it with New Balance?? It looks proper Sunday league. If you're a big club, you need to be wearing Nike or Adidas these days, that's just how it is. Every away kit they've had from NB has been horrible.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			In other news, I've just seen the new Liverpool away kit today, and as usual it's disgusting. As a big club, why on earth are they slumming it with New Balance?? It looks proper Sunday league. If you're a big club, you need to be wearing Nike or Adidas these days, that's just how it is. Every away kit they've had from NB has been horrible.
		
Click to expand...

Not suitable for the best defender in the world then?.............


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 12, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Not suitable for the best defender in the world then?.............
		
Click to expand...

Under Armour must be for small clubs as well


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Under Armour must be for small clubs as well 

Click to expand...

We are still living in the 1980's with Umbro


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Not suitable for the best defender in the world then?.............
		
Click to expand...

I dont normally buy kits anyway, but I think if I bought our new away kit I'd look like Barney the dinosaur....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dont normally buy kits anyway, but I think if I bought our new away kit I'd look like Barney the dinosaur....
		
Click to expand...

you wait until ours is revealed!  Barbie Baby pink..........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



*Under Armour* must be for small clubs as well 

Click to expand...

Thats an away match kit  for me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			you wait until ours is revealed!  Barbie Baby pink..........
		
Click to expand...

It may smooth out your love handles, mate....

I say love handles, more like winching points.:whoo:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			It may smooth out your love handles, mate....

I say love handles, more like winching points.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

im getting one just to wind the misses and lad up!  

Be like Poulter does away kits...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			In other news, I've just seen the new Liverpool away kit today, and as usual it's disgusting. As a big club, why on earth are they slumming it with New Balance?? It looks proper Sunday league. If you're a big club, you need to be wearing Nike or Adidas these days, that's just how it is. Every away kit they've had from NB has been horrible.
		
Click to expand...

I quite like it, as soon as i saw it, it reminded me of Glenn Hysen and his lovely blonde locks


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2018)

This years worst kept secret..... Conte sacked.... why 4 days into pre-season? It seems like it was always going to happen but why not back in may.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			This years worst kept secret..... Conte sacked.... why 4 days into pre-season? It seems like it was always going to happen but why not back in may.
		
Click to expand...

There was a lot of bizarre stuff going on. Apparently Sarri was still in employment by Napoli up until this week, even though they appointed Ancelotti weeks ago. So they had two managers.   Bookies stop taking bets on Sarri to Chelsea a month ago.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Reading rumours that Juve are now in for Marcelo. They're really trying to win the Champions League, they're going to have an insane team at this rate!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Reading rumours that Juve are now in for Marcelo. They're really trying to win the Champions League, they're going to have an insane team at this rate!
		
Click to expand...

An insanely _old_ team, yeah. Marcelo is amazing but they already have Sandro who is a few years younger and quality himself. Next they'll be signing Pepe or someone. They're not exactly planning for the future.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			An insanely _old_ team, yeah. Marcelo is amazing but they already have Sandro who is a few years younger and quality himself. Next they'll be signing Pepe or someone. They're not exactly planning for the future.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they give two flying f's about the future. They want the Champions League this season and are pulling out the stops to get it.

They still have Sandro, De Sciglio, Rugani, Dybala, Perin, Bentacur, Bernardeschi, Kean and Can in the squad so it's not that old, they're just adding a couple of proven winners to help push them to that next level.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			An insanely _old_ team, yeah. Marcelo is amazing but they already have Sandro who is a few years younger and quality himself. Next they'll be signing Pepe or someone. They're not exactly planning for the future.
		
Click to expand...

They'll walk away with the Masters Football trophy though 

Not sure how they stand on FFP but this could be a good time to pick up some players from Juve. Surely they will have to unload some players from the wage bill.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They'll walk away with the Masters Football trophy though 

Not sure how they stand on FFP but this could be a good time to pick up some players from Juve. Surely they will have to unload some players from the wage bill.
		
Click to expand...

I think Higuain will be joining Sarri at Chelsea for one. Another rumour is them picking up Godin so maybe another centre back on the move. Cuadrado might be on the way out - I wonder how he feels about losing his number 7 shirt.


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			This years worst kept secret..... Conte sacked.... why 4 days into pre-season? It seems like it was always going to happen but why not back in may.
		
Click to expand...

I think talks have possibly gone on with players, I'm confident if Conte had stayed at least 2 high profile players, possibly more would have wanted a move and would have triggered interest and definitely gone.  However, with a new manager coming in I now think that will stem the flow of any decent players (Hazard/Willian etc) leaving, which has to be a very good thing for us.

There will be some movements now at the Bridge, some deadwood shifted and like when all new managers who arrive, they will have a few followers come with them, along with a shopping list which would have been agreed already in principle, in relation to taking the job, if the prices are right for those players though.

Its going to be interesting to watch what happens now and see a new upbeat Chelsea as Conte lost the dressing room towards the end I felt and his choices in the last few matches were very questionable. 

The futures Blue


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2018)

Going to cost more money to get rid of another manager and then more compensation to pay off another club 

Not sure if itâ€™s going to keep players at the club due to the club not having CL - still think Willian is looking to leave and Hazard got to be in the mix to replace Ronaldo at Madrid 

Itâ€™s going to be hard to get continuity at a club that sacks managers every 2 years - also not sure what players will arrive as well as a manager who I donâ€™t think has actually won anything - can see him lasting 6 months ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

Seems like we are in the process of buying Shaqiri for about Â£13mil - I guess to bolster the strength in depth - the normal sources say they is going to be one more marquee signing arriving possibly still Fekir plus another youngster 

It seems also Ward is going to be given a go at being the number GK - he was superb for Huddersfield will be interesting to see if he can step up


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems like we are in the process of buying Shaqiri for about Â£13mil - I guess to bolster the strength in depth - the normal sources say they is going to be one more marquee signing arriving possibly still Fekir plus another youngster 

It seems also Ward is going to be given a go at being the number GK - he was superb for Huddersfield will be interesting to see if he can step up
		
Click to expand...

I saw reports this morning that Klopp wasn't planning on getting in another keeper. Are you happy with that? What about Shaquiri? For Â£13 million I suppose that it isn't too much of a gamble but with Fekir possibly coming and already having Keita I'm not sure why you'd need him, as you seem to have a decent enough midfield and attack. Would that money have been better spent on a goalkeeper or defender (obviously not for Â£13 million but put towards the cost of a top class player in those positions)?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2018)

Can't believe Klopp isn't buying a new keeper. There were reports yesterday that Liverpool had made a Â£58m bid for Alisson Becker so I'm not entirely convinced that they're going to stick with what they've got. If they're going to make a serious challenge for the title - Karius, Mignolet and Ward aren't going to cut it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I saw reports this morning that Klopp wasn't planning on getting in another keeper. Are you happy with that? What about Shaquiri? For Â£13 million I suppose that it isn't too much of a gamble but with Fekir possibly coming and already having Keita I'm not sure why you'd need him, as you seem to have a decent enough midfield and attack. Would that money have been better spent on a goalkeeper or defender (obviously not for Â£13 million but put towards the cost of a top class player in those positions)?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the keeper - I think Ward does deserve his chance and with Karius as back up at the moment itâ€™s a risk - I think Klopp just never wants to spend over the odds for a player and he never wants to settle for a second choice. I would have loved Oblak - I think he is the real deal keeper out there but itâ€™s a lot of money 

Shaqiri is a cheap squad player who will fill in for a number of roles - we struggled towards the end with a lack of depth and he adds that 

That gives us a lot of options and depth for a big season 

At the back the one area we are not sure about is a left back behind Robertson , but I think Klopp is happy with the back line and when VVD arrived it improved massively to the point I think going by the stats it was the best in the Prem from when VVD 

The goalkeeper is the risk - Ward has a massive chance to step into it , any time he has gone on loan the reports have been nothing but superb for him - this is the season for him to be the number one keeper for both club and country - his potential has been talked about for years - time to show it


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems like we are in the process of buying Shaqiri for about Â£13mil - I guess to bolster the strength in depth - the normal sources say they is going to be one more marquee signing arriving possibly still Fekir plus another youngster 

It seems also Ward is going to be given a go at being the number GK - he was superb for Huddersfield will be interesting to see if he can step up
		
Click to expand...

Ward?? Who the hell is Ward? Surely you'll be going out and buying a top keeper if you want to compete for the league?

I also don't think Shaqiri is good enough for the level Liverpool are at. Maybe as a back-up but surely he wouldn't be happy with that himself? He's one of those players who's only good one in three games and anonymous in the other two. Could see him being a better fit at West Ham, if they hadn't already bought a hundred players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Can't believe Klopp isn't buying a new keeper. There were reports yesterday that Liverpool had made a Â£58m bid for Alisson Becker so I'm not entirely convinced that they're going to stick with what they've got. If they're going to make a serious challenge for the title - Karius, Mignolet and Ward aren't going to cut it.
		
Click to expand...

Which reports are they because all the reports I have seen for the last week is no keeper and Ward being given a chance to be number one - Mignolet is leaving and suspect Karius will be given time to get over what happened

As for Ward - no one knows fully if he can â€œcut it â€œ or not until he is given the chance


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which reports are they because all the reports I have seen for the last week is no keeper and Ward being given a chance to be number one - Mignolet is leaving and suspect Karius will be given time to get over what happened

As for Ward - no one knows fully if he can â€œcut it â€œ or not until he is given the chance
		
Click to expand...

Gazzetta dello Sport were reporting that yesterday, how true it is I don't know. 

I can't see Ward or Karius being good enough options for a team that are wanting to challenge for the title. They need a world class keeper if they're going compete - not convinced Ward or Karius are that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2018)

Shaqiri hasn't pulled up trees in his time so far in the PL, odd choice. 

If Liverpool go with the keepers they have then Liverpool fans should get their tin hats on because every time a soft goal goes in, every spill etc will bring grief. Your keeper weakness has been highlighted by pretty much everyone, ignore us armchair / pub football watchers listen to ex players, managers writers etc. It is clear. If Klopp ignores that then he going Wenger on the subject and that is not good for you. Liverpool are so close to challenging for the title but without a top keeper, see those teams around you and in the top clubs around Europe, then you will fall short again. Very, very strange if that position is not addressed.

As for Ward - no one knows fully if he can â€œcut it â€œ or not until he is given the chance - Quite right. Do you reckon City, Utd, Chelsea, Tottenham, Barcelona, Real, Bayern etc would take that gamble in such a key position though? Okiroku has it right, send Ward on loan for a year and see if he is the real deal. In the meantime get yourselves a genuine top keeper


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Chucking Ward in would be an insane gamble. He's only played at Championship level. The smart play is to loan him out to a Prem team this season, with a view to making him first choice the following season if he does well. But then you need a stop-gap for this season.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Chucking Ward in would be an insane gamble. He's only played at Championship level. The smart play is to loan him out to a Prem team this season, with a view to making him first choice the following season if he does well. But then you need a stop-gap for this season.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, he's played Premier League before. He played two games for Liverpool last season and did well, he only conceded 4 goals


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

How did Pope do when he was chucked in , also Pickford as well when he was chucked in 

The guy not even started a game yet and been written off by people who not even seen him play I suspect 

People talk about Allison yet he didnâ€™t exactly impress in the CL or the World Cup - the could spend Â£60 on him and he has a mare - why not give a young patient lad a chance , Klopp seems to prefer to do that and itâ€™s paid dividends before , Ward has had his loan periods and itâ€™s now time for him to be given a shot - yep itâ€™s a risk but itâ€™s one Klopp is happy to take and live by - there is no guarantee bringing in someone like Allison will work and the manager isnâ€™t going to spend Â£100 mil on Oblak 

Pope and Pickford are two perfect examples of two young guys given a chance and showing they can do the business- maybe if more top clubs gave young ones a chance more gems will be found


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Nah, he's played Premier League before. He played two games for Liverpool last season and did well, he only conceded 4 goals 

Click to expand...

In his debut we won 2-1 and Ward made three blinding saves in a space of ten minutes towards the end to help win the match - but then stats wouldnâ€™t tell you that would they


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In his debut we won 2-1 and Ward made three blinding saves in a space of ten minutes towards the end to help win the match - but then stats wouldnâ€™t tell you that would they
		
Click to expand...

I mean, I was definitely joking, but okay.

Ward might be good, but is he likely to be Alisson Becker, Daniel Subasic, Jan Oblak level good right now? I doubt it but happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How did Pope do when he was chucked in , also Pickford as well when he was chucked in 

The guy not even started a game yet and been written off by people who not even seen him play I suspect 

People talk about Allison yet he didnâ€™t exactly impress in the CL or the World Cup - the could spend Â£60 on him and he has a mare - why not give a young patient lad a chance , Klopp seems to prefer to do that and itâ€™s paid dividends before , Ward has had his loan periods and itâ€™s now time for him to be given a shot - yep itâ€™s a risk but itâ€™s one Klopp is happy to take and live by - there is no guarantee bringing in someone like Allison will work and the manager isnâ€™t going to spend Â£100 mil on Oblak 

Pope and Pickford are two perfect examples of two young guys given a chance and showing they can do the business- maybe if more top clubs gave young ones a chance more gems will be found
		
Click to expand...

Nobody went into a season with Pope or Pickford as first choice when they'd never had a top flight game. Pope came in when Heaton got injured 3 games into the season. Pickford was third choice at Sunderland when they had an injury crisis to their 1st and 2nd choice keepers towards the end of a season. To go into a season with a guy with no top flight experience as your first choice is nothing short of lunacy.

That said, he cannot be worse than Karius.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I mean, I was definitely joking, but okay.

Ward might be good, but is he likely to be Alisson Becker, Daniel Subasic, Jan Oblak level good right now? I doubt it but happy to be proven wrong.
		
Click to expand...

He has all the physical attributes so who knows - got a great chance - but who knows if Allison etc would do well in the Prem - Oblak yes as he is the best keeper in the world


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2018)

Pickford was thrown in by Sunderland, not a top 4 team. When Everton paid big money for him we already knew he was a reliable keeper, no gamble to take. Liverpool need to be buying that keeper, the one already known. You will happily spend Â£50-60m on outfield players but not Â£25-40 on a keeper that could stay with you for the next 10 years, keepers don't seem to move around as much as outfield players. To be a top team you need a top keeper. 

Ask yourself this, how far would you have to go down the league before a team would be better off with one of the Liverpool keepers? You are looking at the bottom 1/4 and even then I doubt they would be interested. Would you accept that same situation with any other position?


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2018)

The obsession with Liverpool has started early this year. Iâ€™m gonna dust off my crown paints strip & get back on the bandwagon.
This kind of siege mentality is right up my street


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Nobody went into a season with Pope or Pickford as first choice when they'd never had a top flight game. Pope came in when Heaton got injured 3 games into the season. Pickford was third choice at Sunderland when they had an injury crisis to their 1st and 2nd choice keepers towards the end of a season. To go into a season with a guy with no top flight experience as your first choice is nothing short of lunacy.

That said, he cannot be worse than Karius.
		
Click to expand...

You donâ€™t even know who Ward is and yet decided not good enough and it doesnâ€™t matter when they started they both showed that if a keeper is given a chance they may actually show themselves them good enough 

Ward has been patient and waited for his chance - he has shown on loan he is a very good keeper and even to the point he is very close to being Wales number one - this is his chance to shown he can do it - but because he isnâ€™t a flashy name with millions paid for he is dismissed immediately. Sometimes players just need a chance


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2018)

therod said:



			The obsession with Liverpool has started early this year. Iâ€™m gonna dust off my crown paints strip & get back on the bandwagon.
This kind of siege mentality is right up my street
		
Click to expand...

There was a West Ham day yesterday or the day before. All is quiet on the whole club wise so the slightest bit of club info is getting a bite. The keeper issue at Liverpool is a hot one anyway for obvious reasons. To ignore it seems crazy and is bound to be a topic of conversation.

My worry about that Crown strip you are dusting off is that was the era of the short shorts . I'm hoping they have been eaten by the mice


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There was a West Ham day yesterday or the day before. All is quiet on the whole club wise so the slightest bit of club info is getting a bite. The keeper issue at Liverpool is a hot one anyway for obvious reasons. To ignore it seems crazy and is bound to be a topic of conversation.

My worry about that Crown strip you are dusting off is that was the era of the short shorts . I'm hoping they have been eaten by the mice 

Click to expand...

Short shorts yep!!! Iâ€™m gonna look like Jan Molbys dad. Bring back grobballar (?) thatâ€™s what I say!! Iâ€™m looking forward to the arsenal gang bang, when does that start ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You donâ€™t even know who Ward is and yet decided not good enough and it doesnâ€™t matter when they started they both showed that if a keeper is given a chance they may actually show themselves them good enough 

Ward has been patient and waited for his chance - he has shown on loan he is a very good keeper and even to the point he is very close to being Wales number one - this is his chance to shown he can do it - but because he isnâ€™t a flashy name with millions paid for he is dismissed immediately. Sometimes players just need a chance
		
Click to expand...

Stop being belligerent. It is clear to anyone that leaving yourself with a first choice keeper who has zero top level experience is nothing short of negligence. You are talking about competing for the title here. Even Arsenal just secured a quality keeper. I have not said Ward is not good enough, I'm just saying it's a ridiculous unnecessary gamble, and not one that any team seriously expecting to challenge for trophies would make.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2018)

:rofl: Brilliant, Klopp prefers to give youth a chance :rofl:
Heâ€™s spent Â£313 million since he arrived at LPool :rofl: 
And before we get the nett spend argument, he hasnâ€™t bought youth and sold old men.
Thereâ€™s only Trent A-A and Gomez whoâ€™s actually established themselves through the system.
Prefers youth :rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Stop being belligerent. It is clear to anyone that leaving yourself with a first choice keeper who has zero top level experience is nothing short of negligence. You are talking about competing for the title here. Even Arsenal just secured a quality keeper. I have not said Ward is not good enough, I'm just saying it's a ridiculous unnecessary gamble, and not one that any team seriously expecting to challenge for trophies would make.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal bought a quality keeper and they've already got Cech, a guy that would walk into Liverpool's team. That's a real sign of progress for Arsenal. They've bought a better and younger keeper, a quality centre half and an impressive defensive midfielder, they've addressed the obvious gaps in their squad. Klopp seems to be going full-Wenger by ignoring the obvious gap in his squad.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Arsenal bought a quality keeper and they've already got Cech, a guy that would walk into Liverpool's team. That's a real sign of progress for Arsenal. They've bought a better and younger keeper, a quality centre half and an impressive defensive midfielder, they've addressed the obvious gaps in their squad. Klopp seems to be going full-Wenger by ignoring the obvious gap in his squad.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s  a control thing. Top managers in any sport donâ€™t like being seen to be influenced by the press, it would be deemed a sign of weakness, it may even be an ego thing. It seems daft to me when he could pick up Joe Hart or jack butland for next to nothing, both would do a job IMO


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Arsenal bought a quality keeper and they've already got Cech, a guy that would walk into Liverpool's team. That's a real sign of progress for Arsenal. They've bought a better and younger keeper, a quality centre half and an impressive defensive midfielder, they've addressed the obvious gaps in their squad. Klopp seems to be going full-Wenger by ignoring the obvious gap in his squad.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal have had an amazing transfer window, which obviously makes me sad and apprehensive as a Spurs fan. But they've had their best window in ten years. They needed a good keeper, centre back and holding midfielder, and they've got all three before August.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2018)

therod said:



			Short shorts yep!!! Iâ€™m gonna look like Jan Molbys dad. Bring back grobballar (?) thatâ€™s what I say!! Iâ€™m looking forward to the arsenal gang bang, when does that start ?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, that is an image to conjure.

Arsenal will be a different discussion on here this year. I have no idea how they will do but at least the new manager has started to address the obvious problems. Anything this year for Arsenal is a bonus, they have a rebuild on their hands to get them back to the very top table but at least the blindly stubborn approach of the previous manager has ended. Most of last years Arsenal chat was Groundhog Day.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2018)

therod said:



			Itâ€™s  a control thing. Top managers in any sport donâ€™t like being seen to be influenced by the press, it would be deemed a sign of weakness, it may even be an ego thing. It seems daft to me when he could pick up Joe Hart or jack butland for next to nothing, both would do a job IMO
		
Click to expand...

Butland would be the smart choice,throwing in a keeper who no one has ever heard of seems a hell of a gamble ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			:rofl: Brilliant, Klopp prefers to give youth a chance :rofl:
Heâ€™s spent Â£313 million since he arrived at LPool :rofl: 
And before we get the nett spend argument, he hasnâ€™t bought youth and sold old men.
Thereâ€™s only Trent A-A and Gomez whoâ€™s actually established themselves through the system.
Prefers youth :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

hang on didnt gomez come from charlton?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Stop being belligerent. It is clear to anyone that leaving yourself with a first choice keeper who has zero top level experience is nothing short of negligence. You are talking about competing for the title here. Even Arsenal just secured a quality keeper. I have not said Ward is not good enough, I'm just saying it's a ridiculous unnecessary gamble, and not one that any team seriously expecting to challenge for trophies would make.
		
Click to expand...

Are you part of some sort of amateur dramatics society or something - negligence, reacting a touch too much. You would think Klopp had done the worst thing in the world - he is taking a chance on a young promising keeper who has all the attributes to become our number one keeper - itâ€™s his chance to take and itâ€™s something the Klopp has done before with players. I have a feeling he is going to surprise a few


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			hang on didnt gomez come from charlton? 

Click to expand...

Letâ€™s hope he finds a young keeper as we were categorically told on here after the CL final that was the last time weâ€™d see Karius in a Lpool shirt. :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Letâ€™s hope he finds a young keeper as we were categorically told on here after the CL final that was the last time weâ€™d see Karius in a Lpool shirt. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As Karius was concussed and it was all sergios fault why the need for another GK ANYWAY?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you part of some sort of amateur dramatics society or something - negligence, reacting a touch too much. You would think Klopp had done the worst thing in the world - he is taking a chance on a young promising keeper who has all the attributes to become our number one keeper - itâ€™s his chance to take and itâ€™s something the Klopp has done before with players. I have a feeling he is going to surprise a few
		
Click to expand...

If I was a Liverpool fan, after that excellent season you had that was derailed by having a comedian instead of a goalkeeper, and Klopp said he wasn't going all out to buy a top class keeper, I would be absolutely furious.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			As Karius was concussed and it was all sergios fault why the need for another GK ANYWAY?
		
Click to expand...

Only once Franz Ferdinand phoned Klopp, who knew a band would have such a good knowledge of football


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			If I was a Liverpool fan, after that excellent season you had that was derailed by having a comedian instead of a goalkeeper, and Klopp said he wasn't going all out to buy a top class keeper, I would be absolutely furious.
		
Click to expand...

Why be furious ? Whatâ€™s the point - Klopp seems to know what he is doing , most of his signings seem to have worked out very well and he seems to know a good player when he sees one - at times players make mistakes that a manager canâ€™t help or predict. 

He will trust his scouts , he will no doubt have looked at other players and weighed up the costs and will go with what he thinks is best for the club - over the last 3 years many people have been asking for Ward to be given a chance - now he has other clubs fans seem to be up in arms because an expensive â€œnameâ€ hasnâ€™t been bought. People said he was made when he spent a lot of Gini and then on Mane and then on Salah so I think itâ€™s only right that he is allowed the grace to make his own mind up in regards the GK. Iâ€™m actually looking forward to the season with the signings made and will hoping that the Coutinho replacement comes in


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			If I was a Liverpool fan, after that excellent season you had that was derailed by having a comedian instead of a goalkeeper, and Klopp said he wasn't going all out to buy a top class keeper, I would be absolutely furious.
		
Click to expand...

I remember Phil slagging off Sawtooth about his love for Wenger,now he has such a love for Klopp he can't do no wrong.
At least Wenger won something.
I do suspect Liverpool will actually buy a decent keeper soon,IMO they have to if they want success.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 13, 2018)

Just reading about the stick that Liverpool, Klopp and Liverpool phil are getting re Ward possibly being Liverpools No1. Think people have short memories. Very short. When Pep got rid of Hart he got ripped to bits. It was the right decision but he got ripped to bits. Hart has been played in average teams since and has shown that he is simply not good enough. Roll on England, Southgate dropped him and Pickford has took his chance with both hands. Claudio Bravo came in and was worse than Hart. Pep brought in ederson and was fantastic.
Klopp sees summat in Ward, that quite frankly 99% of us have never even seen play never mind heard of him. And he is slagged off for it coz they should of gone for an experienced keeper. Like City did when we bought Bravo from Barcelona. We all know how that ended up.
Another thing, after England's exit from the World Cup, most pundits and ex players were saying that "WE NEED TO GIVE THE YOUNG ENGLISH PLAYERS A CHANCE IN THE PREMIER LEAGUE" to help England to the next level. First time it has happened and a manager is getting slagged off for it. For those that don't know I don't support Liverpool. I support the champions, the Centurions. But I have to applaud Klopp on this one. Just hope that Phil Foden gets a chance in City's midfield alongside some of City's " superstars" to help push into the England squad.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just reading about the stick that Liverpool, Klopp and Liverpool phil are getting re Ward possibly being Liverpools No1. Think people have short memories. Very short. When Pep got rid of Hart he got ripped to bits. It was the right decision but he got ripped to bits. Hart has been played in average teams since and has shown that he is simply not good enough. Roll on England, Southgate dropped him and Pickford has took his chance with both hands. Claudio Bravo came in and was worse than Hart. Pep brought in ederson and was fantastic.
Klopp sees summat in Ward, that quite frankly 99% of us have never even seen play never mind heard of him. And he is slagged off for it coz they should of gone for an experienced keeper. Like City did when we bought Bravo from Barcelona. We all know how that ended up.
Another thing, after England's exit from the World Cup, most pundits and ex players were saying that "WE NEED TO GIVE THE YOUNG ENGLISH PLAYERS A CHANCE IN THE PREMIER LEAGUE" to help England to the next level. First time it has happened and a manager is getting slagged off for it. For those that don't know I don't support Liverpool. I support the champions, the Centurions. But I have to applaud Klopp on this one. Just hope that Phil Foden gets a chance in City's midfield alongside some of City's " superstars" to help push into the England squad.
		
Click to expand...

How is the Hart situation even remotely similar? Hart was poor and needed to be gotten rid of. All that happened is you bought an overrated keeper in Bravo. Then you spent huge money on Ederson and he was excellent. There was never any suggestion of a young keeper with no top flight experience coming in and being number 1 was there?? Completely pointless analogy. :rofl:

Also, Ward isn't English he's Welsh.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			How is the Hart situation even remotely similar? Hart was poor and needed to be gotten rid of. All that happened is you bought an overrated keeper in Bravo. Then you spent huge money on Ederson and he was excellent. There was never any suggestion of a young keeper with no top flight experience coming in and being number 1 was there?? Completely pointless analogy. :rofl:

Also, Ward isn't English he's Welsh.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone got a spade for Tash.

Time will tell.
You don't need to stick up for people were all big boys now.
I've always said if you can't take it don't give it.
People have been driven off this sight by social media bullies.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 13, 2018)

Its all very well kicking Karius or Ward, but how rubbish was deGea during his first season or 2 at Utd?
I was very happy to see Karius given a chance last season, and to be perfectly honest I would be happy to see him given another chance this season, he is still young for a keeper. Likewise if Klopp feels Ward has developed enough to be given the chance, then who am I to say no?
At least being Welsh means he wont be called away for international tournaments


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2018)

Zola to be Sarriâ€™s assistant.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Its all very well kicking Karius or Ward, but how rubbish was deGea during his first season or 2 at Utd?
I was very happy to see Karius given a chance last season, and to be perfectly honest I would be happy to see him given another chance this season, he is still young for a keeper. Likewise if Klopp feels Ward has developed enough to be given the chance, then who am I to say no?
At least being Welsh means he wont be called away for international tournaments

Click to expand...

De Gea had pedigree though. Iâ€™d seen him with u21 and he was clearly class for Spain.  He was highly thought of in the game and only really had one error in him (crosses), which was simply from playing in a league where they didnâ€™t tend to have lots of crosses coming in. 

 Karius seems to have many faults. I think ward looks a prospect, but the question is, if he was that much of a sure thing. How the hell was he out on loan and behind the current clowns that have started for Liverpool.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			De Gea had pedigree though. Iâ€™d seen him with u21 and he was clearly class for Spain.  He was highly thought of in the game and only really had one error in him (crosses), which was simply from playing in a league where they didnâ€™t tend to have lots of crosses coming in. 

 Karius seems to have many faults. I think ward looks a prospect, but the question is, if he was that much of a sure thing. How the hell was he out on loan and behind the current clowns that have started for Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

He was on loan 2 seasons ago if I remember correct and highly thought of, but at the time he was al ittle younger, less mature and Ming was in goal for us. Last season he was with the squad, but hadnt quite got to a point Klopp was totally happy with. He has now.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 13, 2018)

Ward was on loan at Aberdeen a couple of years ago and was clearly a cut above our league (similar to Van Dijk, Forster, Wanyama etc) even at a young age.  Pretty sure he played for Wales in the Euros aswell so probably worth a shot.  Rather than either/or though if I were Klopp I'd still be looking to get rid of Karius/Ming and bring in another keeper if it doesn't work out.

Really odd one for me is Shaqiri, reputation seems to be not particularly good in terms of being a team player and he's just not that good IMO.  Thought Liverpool would be shopping a fair bit higher up the food chain with the Coutinho money available?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			How is the Hart situation even remotely similar? Hart was poor and needed to be gotten rid of. All that happened is you bought an overrated keeper in Bravo. Then you spent huge money on Ederson and he was excellent. There was never any suggestion of a young keeper with no top flight experience coming in and being number 1 was there?? Completely pointless analogy. :rofl:

Also, Ward isn't English he's Welsh.
		
Click to expand...

Er al go through your post sentance by sentance and al type slowly for you so it sinks in. Joe Hart who was England's No 1, yet in your words was  rubbish. Brilliant. No don't answer yet there's more. pep bought Bravo who was Chiles No1 from Barcelona, who by your words was overrated, strange how Pep or the Chile manager thought otherwise. In fact have a look on Wikipedia re Bravo before you even respond on an over rated player who has the second highest caps for his country after Alexis Sanchez.  No hang on please don't answer yet. Coz there's even more. He bought the Brazil number two after that. How thick is Pep, Doh. The point that may be lost on you is that Klopp is prepared to " give youth a chance". A simple question for you, are we to only give the English lads a chance in the Prem. Do the Welsh, Scotish and Irish not deserve that chance.
your laughing pointless analogy looks like it was written by the village idiot. &#128077;

Use the the power of the Internet before you respond.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Ward was on loan at Aberdeen a couple of years ago and was clearly a cut above our league (similar to Van Dijk, Forster, Wanyama etc) even at a young age.  Pretty sure he played for Wales in the Euros aswell so probably worth a shot.  Rather than either/or though if I were Klopp I'd still be looking to get rid of Karius/Ming and bring in another keeper if it doesn't work out.

Really odd one for me is Shaqiri, reputation seems to be not particularly good in terms of being a team player and he's just not that good IMO.  Thought Liverpool would be shopping a fair bit higher up the food chain with the Coutinho money available?
		
Click to expand...

I think Shaqiri is being bought purely as a cheap squad player because at times during the later part of the season players were running on empty because there werenâ€™t players to come off the bench - Shaqiri can be one of those players coming off - itâ€™s purely to bolster the squad 

I think Mignolet is going to be the one to leave and there maybe an older experienced GK coming in to provide a third choice back up


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Anyone got a spade for Tash.

Time will tell.
You don't need to stick up for people were all big boys now.
I've always said if you can't take it don't give it.
People have been driven off this sight by social media bullies.
		
Click to expand...

You can borrow it and fill in the hole, read my last post. &#128077;


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Shaqiri is being bought purely as a cheap squad player because at times during the later part of the season players were running on empty because there werenâ€™t players to come off the bench - Shaqiri can be one of those players coming off - itâ€™s purely to bolster the squad 

I think Mignolet is going to be the one to leave and there maybe an older experienced GK coming in to provide a third choice back up
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the point to improve you're squad rather than purely bolster it though?  Shaqiri has been at big clubs before (who are at the level Liverpool are attempting to get to) and hasn't got a look in?

Shouldn't you be looking to buy real quality to improve/enlarge the squad, particularly given the money you have to play with.  Players were knackered last year but if you're putting in far lower quality whats the point?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Isn't the point to improve you're squad rather than purely bolster it though?  Shaqiri has been at big clubs before (who are at the level Liverpool are attempting to get to) and hasn't got a look in?

Shouldn't you be looking to buy real quality to improve/enlarge the squad, particularly given the money you have to play with.  Players were knackered last year but if you're putting in far lower quality whats the point?
		
Click to expand...

Adding Shaqiri in does improve and deepen the squad - last year if one of the front three were injured you had players like Ings to come in or Ox was pushed out wide - the squad was very thin so by bringing in Shaqiri who is very much and flighty player he is someone who has a lot of ability but struggled- he can be someone to come on from the bench and change something or fill in during cup games etc - not many clubs can afford to have the same level of players sat on the bench than they have on the pitch.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Adding Shaqiri in does improve and deepen the squad - last year if one of the front three were injured you had players like Ings to come in or Ox was pushed out wide - the squad was very thin so by bringing in Shaqiri who is very much and flighty player he is someone who has a lot of ability but struggled- he can be someone to come on from the bench and change something or fill in during cup games etc
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, your opinion of course, I don't see him improving you tbh.  Seems you've gone from talking about big money players (Lemar/Fekir etc) and now happy with Shaqiri, unless of course there are others to come in which there may well be. Just seems an odd choice, you'd probably raise an eyebrow in City, United, Chelsea etc were in for him I suspect


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Fair enough, your opinion of course, I don't see him improving you tbh.  Seems you've gone from talking about big money players (Lemar/Fekir etc) and now happy with Shaqiri, unless of course there are others to come in which there may well be. Just seems an odd choice, you'd probably raise an eyebrow in City, United, Chelsea etc were in for him I suspect
		
Click to expand...

Shaqiri isnâ€™t the last to arrive - club still looking at a Fekir or Lemar for the first 11 , Shaqiri isnâ€™t the player to come in and replace Coutinho , he is cheap and will provide and option from the bench. I wouldnâ€™t be happy if he is the one instead of Fekir but then I donâ€™t believe he is and every report states the exact thing - he was cheap and who knows Klopp may get a bit more out of him


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just reading about the stick that Liverpool, Klopp and Liverpool phil are getting re Ward possibly being Liverpools No1. Think people have short memories. Very short. When Pep got rid of Hart he got ripped to bits. It was the right decision but he got ripped to bits. Hart has been played in average teams since and has shown that he is simply not good enough. Roll on England, Southgate dropped him and Pickford has took his chance with both hands. Claudio Bravo came in and was worse than Hart. Pep brought in ederson and was fantastic.
Klopp sees summat in Ward, that quite frankly 99% of us have never even seen play never mind heard of him. And he is slagged off for it coz they should of gone for an experienced keeper. Like City did when we bought Bravo from Barcelona. We all know how that ended up.
Another thing, after England's exit from the World Cup, most pundits and ex players were saying that "WE NEED TO GIVE THE YOUNG ENGLISH PLAYERS A CHANCE IN THE PREMIER LEAGUE" to help England to the next level. First time it has happened and a manager is getting slagged off for it. For those that don't know I don't support Liverpool. I support the champions, the Centurions. But I have to applaud Klopp on this one. Just hope that Phil Foden gets a chance in City's midfield alongside some of City's " superstars" to help push into the England squad.
		
Click to expand...

Has Klopp actually stated Ward will be No 1 or is it just the papers reporting that Klopp is going to give him an opportunity to prove himself in pre-season training!
I think youâ€™re getting a bit a head of yourself. :thup:
You applaud Klopp for trying a third keeper because the other 3 have not met expectations!!! Seriously tash, I think youâ€™re getting confused, Klopp had a superb record at Dortmund, they were on the verge of bankruptcy and he had no choice but to but bargains and develop youth, so far at Liverpool, with the exception of the odd unproven signing, heâ€™s signed big players and spent big money on the areas that need improving.
Maybe itâ€™s because he signed Karius he doesnâ€™t want to admit it may of been a mistake.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Has Klopp actually stated Ward will be No 1 or is it just the papers reporting that Klopp is going to give him an opportunity to prove himself in pre-season training!
I think youâ€™re getting a bit a head of yourself. :thup:
You applaud Klopp for trying a third keeper because the other 3 have not met expectations!!! Seriously tash, I think youâ€™re getting confused, Klopp had a superb record at Dortmund, they were on the verge of bankruptcy and he had no choice but to but bargains and develop youth, so far at Liverpool, with the exception of the odd unproven signing, heâ€™s signed big players and spent big money on the areas that need improving.
Maybe itâ€™s because he signed Karius he doesnâ€™t want to admit it may of been a mistake.
		
Click to expand...

Got to be honest, I know nothing about Ward. But my main point is Klopp giving him a chance and hopefully other managers giving youth a chance. Ironically all of the spotlight seems to be on ward, Liverpool etc. Yet nothing was said of Southampton signing Angus Gunn from City for Â£13.5 million and giving him a chance.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Got to be honest, I know nothing about Ward. But my main point is Klopp giving him a chance and hopefully other managers giving youth a chance. Ironically all of the spotlight seems to be on ward, Liverpool etc. Yet nothing was said of Southampton signing Angus Gunn from City for Â£13.5 million and giving him a chance.
		
Click to expand...

First point about Ward mate, heâ€™s 25, not exactly a youth  
The only reason Ward is being discussed is because a Lpool fan mentioned him.
Why all of a sudden should we be praising Klopp and Pep for giving youth a chance  other clubs and managers have been doing it for years. 
Have a look at Utdâ€™s youth record or even Everton.
Iâ€™m sure if any of the Soton fans had mentioned Gunn weâ€™d of discussed him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			First point about Ward mate, heâ€™s 25, not exactly a youth  
The only reason Ward is being discussed is because a Lpool fan mentioned him.
Why all of a sudden should we be praising Klopp and Pep for giving youth a chance  other clubs and managers have been doing it for years. 
Have a look at Utdâ€™s youth record or even Everton.
Iâ€™m sure if any of the Soton fans had mentioned Gunn weâ€™d of discussed him.
		
Click to expand...

or Cough (saints) cough!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			or Cough (saints) cough!
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of others mate :thup:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Er al go through your post sentance by sentance and al type slowly for you so it sinks in. Joe Hart who was England's No 1, yet in your words was  rubbish. Brilliant. No don't answer yet there's more. pep bought Bravo who was Chiles No1 from Barcelona, who by your words was overrated, strange how Pep or the Chile manager thought otherwise. In fact have a look on Wikipedia re Bravo before you even respond on an over rated player who has the second highest caps for his country after Alexis Sanchez.  No hang on please don't answer yet. Coz there's even more. He bought the Brazil number two after that. How thick is Pep, Doh. The point that may be lost on you is that Klopp is prepared to " give youth a chance". A simple question for you, are we to only give the English lads a chance in the Prem. Do the Welsh, Scotish and Irish not deserve that chance.
your laughing pointless analogy looks like it was written by the village idiot. &#62541;

Use the the power of the Internet before you respond.
		
Click to expand...

Bravo was proven to be overrated, because he was completely useless wasn't he?

Can we cut through the babble and get to what your point was?? Are you saying that after Bravo failed you wish Pep had promoted the youth team keeper instead of buying Ederson?? If not then I have not the first clue why you brought City into all this, other than the fact you support City so you think everything revolves around them.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Bravo was proven to be overrated, because he was completely useless wasn't he?

Can we cut through the babble and get to what your point was?? Are you saying that after Bravo failed you wish Pep had promoted the youth team keeper instead of buying Ederson?? If not then I have not the first clue why you brought City into all this, other than the fact you support City so you think everything revolves around them.
		
Click to expand...

The funny thing though, is that cityâ€™s youth keeper, Angus Gunn now of Southampton, is probably the best prospect of all of the young keepers coming through and most likely to fill a top 6 no 1 shirt for the bulk of his career.

He was absolutely faultless at Norwich last season, better than Forster was at a similar stage in his career.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 14, 2018)

Canary_Yellow said:



			The funny thing though, is that cityâ€™s youth keeper, Angus Gunn now of Southampton, is probably the best prospect of all of the young keepers coming through and most likely to fill a top 6 no 1 shirt for the bulk of his career.

He was absolutely faultless at Norwich last season, better than Forster was at a similar stage in his career.
		
Click to expand...

Well am glad you brought this up again CY, coz I don't wanna be accused of pushing City's players again. Even though I mentioned Gunn previously. As I mentioned I would like to see younger English sorry British players given a chance. I would of liked to of seen Gunn as a reserve keeper for City and Bravo gone. A player who has a shed load of trophies but was completely useless. But we all knew that before he signed didn't we, well some of us did apparently. But Gunn Going to Southampton, a keeper who played U 21's for England is similar to the Trippier situation when he was at City. He was never gonna get in the team in front of Zabaleta, so off he went to Burnley. Since then his career has sky rocketed.
Orikoru, I am saying ( again, third time) that I am glad that Klopp is giving youth a chance. And a keeper at 25 is young. I brought city into it because I said (again ) that I wish pep would give some of his younger players more of a chance. I appreciate that other clubs do, but how many of the top third teams that play European football actually do.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Well am glad you brought this up again CY, coz I don't wanna be accused of pushing City's players again. Even though I mentioned Gunn previously. As I mentioned I would like to see younger English sorry British players given a chance. I would of liked to of seen Gunn as a reserve keeper for City and Bravo gone. A player who has a shed load of trophies but was completely useless. But we all knew that before he signed didn't we, well some of us did apparently. But Gunn Going to Southampton, a keeper who played U 21's for England is similar to the Trippier situation when he was at City. He was never gonna get in the team in front of Zabaleta, so off he went to Burnley. Since then his career has sky rocketed.
Orikoru, I am saying ( again, third time) that I am glad that Klopp is giving youth a chance. And a keeper at 25 is young. I brought city into it because I said (again ) that I wish pep would give some of his younger players more of a chance. I appreciate that other clubs do, but how many of the top third teams that play European football actually do.
		
Click to expand...

Karius and Ward are the same age, infact, according to wikipedia, they share the same birthday, itâ€™s nothing to do with giving youth a chance, Karius isnâ€™t good enough for the level LPool are at.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 14, 2018)

Seems ironic that they went to Stoke and walked past Butland to get shaqiri.

Some teams/managers are never prepared to pay for a keeper and suffer for years as a consequence. Wenger is the obvious example. Even my own lot (West ham) have two middling keepers, they would have been better spending good money on one decent one and getting a cheap kid as back up.

Credit to pep. He realised he had mucked up, held his nose and did the right thing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2018)

Some pictures have been released on twitter / signing announced just awaiting official announcement 

West Ham have signed Fabian Balbuena from Corinthians for reported 4 million (release clause) 25 year old centre back. Paraguayan. According to Tim vickery he is the best defender in the league. Will see if he adapts 

Also signed Felipe Anderson from Lazio. Reported 40 million (club record fee) attacking midfielder. 

Still rumours of in for defensive midfielder but Iâ€™ll take the 7 signings we have made this window. All have improved the depth of the squad


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 14, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Some pictures have been released on twitter / signing announced just awaiting official announcement 

West Ham have signed Fabian Balbuena from Corinthians for reported 4 million (release clause) 25 year old centre back. Paraguayan. According to Tim vickery he is the best defender in the league. Will see if he adapts 

Also signed Felipe Anderson from Lazio. Reported 40 million (club record fee) attacking midfielder. 

Still rumours of in for defensive midfielder but Iâ€™ll take the 7 signings we have made this window. All have improved the depth of the squad
		
Click to expand...

Tim Vickery imo is a very good judge of footballers in south america.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Tim Vickery imo is a very good judge of footballers in south america.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed normally great judge 

He has now signed. From what I can see our club is for once showing some class delaying The announcement of Anderson. If we announced them at the same time Andersonâ€™s fee would overshadow Balbuena as he is â€œonlyâ€4 million, announce him after and he is an â€œalsoâ€ signed. Delaying Anderson gives Balbuena time to get his own limelight for signing as his signing is just as important regardless of fee


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2018)

Chelsea have signed Jorginho from Napoli

A few twists in this transfer as all summer it looked like he was going to City but talk that the fee has some compensation for Sarri and City pulled out of it 

So with him being a DM does that mean Kante is off to PSG


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2018)

Why would any team voluntarily sell Kante? Does he want to go? Such a good player.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why would any team voluntarily sell Kante? Does he want to go? Such a good player.
		
Click to expand...

PSG rumoured to want him , he is a Parisian, they wonâ€™t mind paying a lot , Chelsea donâ€™t have CL footy and suspect he will be in demand after the WC - can see Kante going and Jorginho the replacement


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2018)

I can see the sense but if you are Chelsea then you would do all you could to keep him. Best player in the world in his position.


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea have signed Jorginho from Napoli

A few twists in this transfer as all summer it looked like he was going to City but talk that the fee has some compensation for Sarri and City pulled out of it 

So with him being a DM does that mean Kante is off to PSG
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s not just a DM, he gets forward a lot more than what Kante is expected to do, so I can see them working and playing together. 

Some players can see past just being in the CL for 1 season and being part of the bigger picture.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			PSG rumoured to want him , he is a Parisian, they wonâ€™t mind paying a lot , Chelsea donâ€™t have CL footy and suspect he will be in demand after the WC - can see Kante going and Jorginho the replacement
		
Click to expand...

No offence Phil,but your predictions on players potential transfers arenâ€™t the best. 
Coutinho & Suarez ðŸ™ˆ
Prob best just to see what pans out ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I can see the sense but if you are Chelsea then you would do all you could to keep him. Best player in the world in his position.
		
Click to expand...

Oh agree he is outstanding as a player and clear best DM around hence why I think PSG will look to him - it fills a gap in their squad and brings him home. 

Certainly going to be an interesting summer for Chelsea with the new manager and players arriving or going - itâ€™s a nice two year cycle


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh agree he is outstanding as a player and clear best DM around hence why I think PSG will look to him - it fills a gap in their squad and brings him home. 

Certainly going to be an interesting summer for Chelsea with the new manager and players arriving or going - itâ€™s a nice two year cycle 

Click to expand...

Does it really matter how long a cycle it is. It still brings in trophies, it stops, people are replaced and we go again. The same thing happens at Anfield. Only with two minor differences. The cycle may be longer and with no recent trophies. You just worry about what happens at your club and let the events at the other 91 clubs go over your head and pan out in their own way


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Does it really matter how long a cycle it is. It still brings in trophies, it stops, people are replaced and we go again. The same thing happens at Anfield. Only with two minor differences. The cycle may be longer and with no recent trophies. You just worry about what happens at your club and let the events at the other 91 clubs go over your head and pan out in their own way
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - are we not allowed to talk about Chelsea then ? Should people only now talk about the club they support ?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry - are we not allowed to talk about Chelsea then ? Should people only now talk about the club they support ?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the apology


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 14, 2018)

I see Everton did well today. Cheeky little 22-0 win.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

Two great signings by Fulham from Nice and Seri in particular a bit of a coup as many bigger names were after him https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44807027


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I see Everton did well today. Cheeky little 22-0 win.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t tell anyone it was against an Austrian 4th Division team. 
This year is our year :rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 14, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Thank you for the apology
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl &#128514;


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Two great signings by Fulham from Nice and Seri in particular a bit of a coup as many bigger names were after him https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44807027

Click to expand...

We were in for seri but think we cooled our interest and focused on Anderson. Time will tell but seri looks class!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			We were in for seri but think we cooled our interest and focused on Anderson. Time will tell but seri looks class!
		
Click to expand...

Really excited about him. Looks a good purchase and definitely a coup. Napoli in particular were very keen and I understand several PL sides were looking at making offers. Let's not make any bones about it, we're a small side and so anything above 12th would be a great season. I think we need to sign Mitrovic (hopefully now the world cup is over.....) and keep key players like Sessignon. As long as we're not in a relegation fight I'll take it


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Donâ€™t tell anyone it was against an Austrian 4th Division team. 
This year is our year :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hey thatâ€™s copyrighted.........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Hey thatâ€™s copyrighted......... 

Click to expand...

Is there a pre-season trophy?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Is there a pre-season trophy? 

Click to expand...

Seen one of the goals it was hardly competitive! The gk was off having a cuppa......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Seen one of the goals it was hardly competitive! The gk was off having a cuppa......
		
Click to expand...

It was only arranged 5 days ago as a thank you to the Club and to raise some gate receipts for them.
7th tier in Austrian Football, good for relations with the local community.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			It was only arranged 5 days ago as a thank you to the Club and to raise some gate receipts for them.
7th tier in Austrian Football, good for relations with the local community.
		
Click to expand...

Wow theyâ€™ve been relegated from 4th division to 7th over night? :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Wow theyâ€™ve been relegated from 4th division to 7th over night? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what happens when you lose 22-0. :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s what happens when you lose 22-0. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

When's the DVD out??:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			When's the DVD out??:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Day after the open top bus parade


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44810938

Club record signing complete.. transfer record broken twice in the same window

Rumours that Arnie might be sold to United for 60 million did surface a few weeks ago but seem to have disappeared now. Hope so even though his age Iâ€™d rather keep him and sell fringe players like Antonio, snodgrass, byram


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 15, 2018)

Felipe Anderson is such a good signing. Reckon he could have a very good season, would love him at Everton!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 15, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-merseyside-44838154

Good to hear,hopefully heâ€™ll make a full recovery.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Felipe Anderson is such a good signing. Reckon he could have a very good season, would love him at Everton!
		
Click to expand...

its shocking. cant believe he even came to us but I think thats what you get when you appoint MP as manager

our summer window now looks like this

Fredericks RB former spurs youth 25 yo free transfer (championship right back of year)
Fabinaski GK legend.. 33yo 7 million ish
Diop CB 21yo captain of toulouse in france 22 million (record fee at time)
wilshere CM 26yo free transfer 
Yarmolenko Winger 28 yo.. from dourtmound.. 18 million
Balbuena CB 26yo.. captain of corinthians 4 million (tim vickery rates him the best defender in the brazil national league)
anderson 25 yo 40 million brazilian attacking midfielder from lazio which smashes the record from earlier in window


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2018)

Hell of a scatter gun approach and on a lot of risky players - looks like what both Liverpool and Spurs did when we both had a lot of money and also Everton did last year - a lot of players to gel in and a lot not used to the Prem - could be a painful start


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hell of a scatter gun approach and on a lot of risky players - looks like what both Liverpool and Spurs did when we both had a lot of money and also Everton did last year - a lot of players to gel in and a lot not used to the Prem - could be a painful start
		
Click to expand...

spurs bought all players that they could either sell on for not much of a loss and it didnt actually do them any harm

they found Eriksen doing this

didnt cost them much in way of position either

our squad was painfully thin. we have added to it in the way of 7 signings .. even if they all bar 2 (wilshere and fabinaski) stay on the bench that improves us massively because when an injury comes along we can call upon them rather than have to use robert snodgrass.. 

wont be too painful a start.. liverpool away .. easy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			spurs bought all players that they could either sell on for not much of a loss and it didnt actually do them any harm

they found Eriksen doing this

didnt cost them much in way of position either

our squad was painfully thin. we have added to it in the way of 7 signings .. even if they all bar 2 (wilshere and fabinaski) stay on the bench that improves us massively because when an injury comes along we can call upon them rather than have to use robert snodgrass.. 

wont be too painful a start.. liverpool away .. easy 

Click to expand...

Thats a lot of money to spend on players to stay on the bench ? Can you afford to spend Â£40 mil and not play him ?

It harmed Spurs for a couple of years and had to rebuild again cost a manager his job - same with Liverpool and the list of players arent a steller list. If you go back 12 months the same was being said by Everton fans on there signings , we said the same when we spent loads on Downing and Co and then on Markovic and Co - unless a club is spending big its a struggle to get so many to gel, if i was a betting man i would put one on West Ham being in the bottom 5 come Xmas


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats a lot of money to spend on players to stay on the bench ? Can you afford to spend Â£40 mil and not play him ?

It harmed Spurs for a couple of years and had to rebuild again cost a manager his job - same with Liverpool and the list of players arent a steller list. If you go back 12 months the same was being said by Everton fans on there signings , we said the same when we spent loads on Downing and Co and then on Markovic and Co - unless a club is spending big its a struggle to get so many to gel, if i was a betting man i would put one on West Ham being in the bottom 5 come Xmas
		
Click to expand...

so many players to gel works both ways.. we actually need the squad depth.. we dont need to put them on the bench that was just an example to say we can still play Arnie, Hernandez.. kouyate, obiang, zabs, rice, cresswell who all have premier league experiance with wilshere  and Fabinanski to improve us

what I say is it wont hurt us because its already improved us in depth .. not like spurs who were higher and couldnt do aswell

I see us lining up in a 4 2 2 2 formation that MP used at city before

â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”Fabianski 

Fredericks Diop Ogbonna masuku 

â€”â€”â€”â€”Wilshere Obiang 
â€”â€”Anderson â€”â€”Yarmolenko

â€”â€”â€”-arnie â€”â€”Hernandez


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 15, 2018)

Just on Granada Reports that Everton won 22-0 
The clip they showed for the twentieth the keeper was having a fag leaning on the post???
This must be a record score.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Stop being belligerent. It is clear to anyone that leaving yourself with a first choice keeper who has zero top level experience is nothing short of negligence. You are talking about competing for the title here. Even Arsenal just secured a quality keeper. I have not said Ward is not good enough, I'm just saying it's a ridiculous unnecessary gamble, and not one that any team seriously expecting to challenge for trophies would make.
		
Click to expand...

So with Lloris making a very high profile error on prob the biggest stage in football and I believe not the first error he has made do you think Spurs will be negligent going into the season with Lloris there - that was a proper howler which thank god for him the world class players in front of him made sure it wasnâ€™t so crucial ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So with Lloris making a very high profile error on prob the biggest stage in football and I believe not the first error he has made do you think Spurs will be negligent going into the season with Lloris there - that was a proper howler which thank god for him the world class players in front of him made sure it wasnâ€™t so crucial ?
		
Click to expand...

Loris is prone to these but you canâ€™t deny that heâ€™s a quality keeper.
Liverpools keeper problem is well documented and we are only guessing.
I hope he gets a new one but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So with Lloris making a very high profile error on prob the biggest stage in football and I believe not the first error he has made do you think Spurs will be negligent going into the season with Lloris there - that was a proper howler which thank god for him the world class players in front of him made sure it wasnâ€™t so crucial ?
		
Click to expand...

Think the only keeper who gave a good showing this World Cup was Pickford

De gea had a poor World Cup
Lloris high profile mistake 
Neuer average


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just on Granada Reports that Everton won 22-0 
The clip they showed for the twentieth the keeper was having a fag leaning on the post???
This must be a record score.
		
Click to expand...

That was the one the linesman flagged for offside, the keeper stopped and Mirallas rolled it into the net.
Put on before it was only arranged a few days back as a thank you to them for hosting Everton, they made a bit of money via gate receipts.
Depends on which report you read they are either 4th, 5th or 7th tier of Austrian Football.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			so many players to gel works both ways.. we actually need the squad depth.. we dont need to put them on the bench that was just an example to say we can still play Arnie, Hernandez.. kouyate, obiang, zabs, rice, cresswell who all have premier league experiance with wilshere  and Fabinanski to improve us

what I say is it wont hurt us because its already improved us in depth .. not like spurs who were higher and couldnt do aswell

I see us lining up in a 4 2 2 2 formation that MP used at city before

â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”Fabianski 

Fredericks Diop Ogbonna masuku 

â€”â€”â€”â€”Wilshere Obiang 
â€”â€”Anderson â€”â€”Yarmolenko

â€”â€”â€”-arnie â€”â€”Hernandez
		
Click to expand...

Some decent buys there (especially Fredericks in my slightly biased view). Will be interesting to see how/if they gel. If they do then Europa League qualification must be a target surely. Where do you see them finishing?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some decent buys there (especially Fredericks in my slightly biased view). Will be interesting to see how/if they gel. If they do then Europa League qualification must be a target surely. Where do you see them finishing?
		
Click to expand...

Europa league I think is out of the picture because the comp is so hard to get .. but top 8 would be great .. Iâ€™d be happy with top half. Plus a decent cup run in either cup

Iâ€™d love to see us target the league cup tbh


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Europa league I think is out of the picture because the comp is so hard to get .. but top 8 would be great .. Iâ€™d be happy with top half. Plus a decent cup run in either cup

Iâ€™d love to see us target the league cup tbh
		
Click to expand...

The league cup is a funny one these days. No-one seems to take it that seriously. I guess if you put strong sides out each round (and you're getting the size of squad to do that) then you'll have a chance. Top eight would be a decent season.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The league cup is a funny one these days. No-one seems to take it that seriously. I guess if you put strong sides out each round (and you're getting the size of squad to do that) then you'll have a chance. Top eight would be a decent season.
		
Click to expand...

League cup is a trophy and for me it should be deemed important 

It comes with an europa league place for winning 

Build from there 

Slow and steady

We invested heavily this summer but providing all goes well we only need improving slightly like most clubs 

Just keep going until we are a top of table side every season with no chance of bottle 6


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So with Lloris making a very high profile error on prob the biggest stage in football and I believe not the first error he has made do you think Spurs will be negligent going into the season with Lloris there - that was a proper howler which thank god for him the world class players in front of him made sure it wasnâ€™t so crucial ?
		
Click to expand...

So you are really comparing Loriuus making the odd mistake to the crap you have. And you wonder why people don't take your posts serious. I am sure if you had Lorius between the sticks you would be chomping at the bit to win he title.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			So you are really comparing Loriuus making the odd mistake to the crap you have. And you wonder why people don't take your posts serious. I am sure if you had Lorius between the sticks you would be chomping at the bit to win he title.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of things - 

I didnâ€™t mention anything about our keeper so not sure why you are 

Lloris makes mistakes in high profile game so donâ€™t see him being the answer

And you have already kindly informed me to worry about what goes on at my own club - so please do take your own advice here it is to remind you

â€œ*You just worry about what happens at your club and let the events at the other 91 clubs go over your head and pan out in their own way*â€

Surely you donâ€™t want to show double standards now


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 15, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Europa league I think is out of the picture because the comp is so hard to get .. but top 8 would be great .. Iâ€™d be happy with top half. Plus a decent cup run in either cup

Iâ€™d love to see us target the league cup tbh
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I don't know a lot about who you have signed but there have been rumours you are interested in YaYa. Hope to god you don't get him. He is well past it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			That was the one the linesman flagged for offside, the keeper stopped and Mirallas rolled it into the net.
Put on before it was only arranged a few days back as a thank you to them for hosting Everton, they made a bit of money via gate receipts.
Depends on which report you read they are either 4th, 5th or 7th tier of Austrian Football.
		
Click to expand...

I would go for 7th


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			To be honest I don't know a lot about who you have signed but there have been rumours you are interested in YaYa. Hope to god you don't get him. He is well past it.
		
Click to expand...

He is offering his next club a deal that if they arenâ€™t happy with his performances then he will pay back his wages 

I wouldnâ€™t be surprised if the Davidâ€™s canâ€™t resist a bit of that.. love a bargain 

Personally think we have enough youth players to fill in so donâ€™t need many more in. If being picky would want a DM and then thatâ€™s it

Striker wise we have HernÃ¡ndez and arnie .. Iâ€™d rather see young MartÃ­nez given a chance over bringing someone else in .. we also signed an average striker in January. Least he could do a job.. beats carroll whoâ€™s never fit


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 15, 2018)

Dear Phil one day you will realise that generally your posts are total crap and people just tolerate you. The sooner you take a step backwards and say to yourself ' phil you are a knob take  step back son and appreciate what others are saying' the more people might respond to you more favourabley. So take a chill pill  accept what others say and go with the flow. Not everybody is against you


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			so many players to gel works both ways.. we actually need the squad depth.. we dont need to put them on the bench that was just an example to say we can still play Arnie, Hernandez.. kouyate, obiang, zabs, rice, cresswell who all have premier league experiance with wilshere  and Fabinanski to improve us

what I say is it wont hurt us because its already improved us in depth .. not like spurs who were higher and couldnt do aswell

I see us lining up in a 4 2 2 2 formation that MP used at city before

â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”Fabianski 

Fredericks Diop Ogbonna masuku 

â€”â€”â€”â€”Wilshere Obiang 
â€”â€”Anderson â€”â€”Yarmolenko

â€”â€”â€”-arnie â€”â€”Hernandez
		
Click to expand...

On paper that is a lovely looking team. Anderson and Yarmolenko on the wings will be a scary proposition for any defence in the league. I'd probably play them on opposing wings though with Yarmolenko on the right so that he can cut in and use his left (which is where he generally plays) and then have Anderson on the left. He's more two-footed but again playing on the left as an inside-forward like Hazard. But the bonus of having players like Anderson and Yarmolenko is that during the game they can switch wings and both be comfortable from either side of the field. Two very good signings!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

I still think West Ham have gone way over-the-top with the signings. I've said it before and I'll say it again - very rarely has a club taken this scattergun approach to signings and had immediate success. It takes time for a team to gel, and in that line-up above, you've got 6 new signings in starting positions! Over half the side. I can see results being hard to come by in the first few months, and given how the West Ham chairmen are a pair of total idiots, Pellegrini could end up losing his job by Christmas.

As a Spurs fan I'm actually a bit apprehensive about our own start to this season. The sheer number of players we had at the latter stages of the World Cup could hurt us big time. Lloris, Trippier, Jan, (Toby but he's likely to be leaving,) Rose, Dier, Dembele, Alli and Kane all still there at the final stages, as well as Eriksen and D.Sanchez who made it to the knockouts. That and we've made zero signings for squad depth so far. Lots of work to be done these next 3 weeks.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Think the only keeper who gave a good showing this World Cup was Pickford

De gea had a poor World Cup
Lloris high profile mistake 
Neuer average
		
Click to expand...

did it suit to ignore Courtois and Subasic?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I would go for 7th
		
Click to expand...

id concentrate on 40 points and go from there.......


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 16, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			did it suit to ignore Courtois and Subasic?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not convinced by Subasic. If you look at the goals they conceded he seemed to be wrong footed for a lot of them and taking a step the wrong way before standing and watching the ball go in the other side.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			did it suit to ignore Courtois and Subasic?
		
Click to expand...

Kasper Schmeichel as well, he was superb.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			did it suit to ignore Courtois and Subasic?
		
Click to expand...

Subasic was really poor in the final. But yeah, Courtois quite rightly won the golden glove, he was outstanding.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 16, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			id concentrate on 40 points and go from there....... 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the target


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I still think West Ham have gone way over-the-top with the signings. I've said it before and I'll say it again - very rarely has a club taken this scattergun approach to signings and had immediate success. It takes time for a team to gel, and in that line-up above, you've got 6 new signings in starting positions! Over half the side. I can see results being hard to come by in the first few months, and given how the West Ham chairmen are a pair of total idiots, Pellegrini could end up losing his job by Christmas.

As a Spurs fan I'm actually a bit apprehensive about our own start to this season. The sheer number of players we had at the latter stages of the World Cup could hurt us big time. Lloris, Trippier, Jan, (Toby but he's likely to be leaving,) Rose, Dier, Dembele, Alli and Kane all still there at the final stages, as well as Eriksen and D.Sanchez who made it to the knockouts. That and we've made zero signings for squad depth so far. Lots of work to be done these next 3 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

watford almost sign an entire new 11 plus manager every year and manage to do decent enough

that line up is my preferred to see because I like the players more than others.. for example I cant personally stand noble

a signing from the premier league wont take too much time to gel into the team.. especially a keeper so ignore wilshere and fabinski .. its then only 4 new signings 

you could also line up like this.. 


â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”Fabianski 

Fredericks Diop Ogbonna Cresswell

â€”â€”â€”â€”Rice-------- Obiang 
â€”Arnie â€”â€”---Wilshere ----Anderson

â€”â€”â€”----â€”â€”Hernandez

thats 5 new signings but like I say wilshere knows the league as does fabinski so I dont count them..most teams with a scatter gun approach dont buy a lot of premier league proven players unless your citeh / chelski (when he first showed up)

in 15/16 we welcomed bilic to the team..

we signed the following

Lanzini on loan (unproven at the time)
antonio
ogbonna
Jelavic
obiang
randolph
moses

and payet

scatter gun.. we finished 7th that season.. 2 games away from breaking into the top 4.. just ran out of puff.. that and a dirty challenge from James McCarthy that ruled payet out for 2 months mid season 

anyways if it wasnt for payet we would have finished about 12th that season

so in anderson if we have signed someone as good or half as good we will be fine

steady progress


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 16, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm not convinced by Subasic. If you look at the goals they conceded he seemed to be wrong footed for a lot of them and taking a step the wrong way before standing and watching the ball go in the other side.
		
Click to expand...

He was trying to see the ball and just got done by a bit off skill from Pogba.

Thought Pickford was best as he never really made any mistakes.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			He was trying to see the ball and just got done by a bit off skill from Pogba.

Thought Pickford was best as he never really made any mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't just the Pogba goal I was talking about though. There were several instances of him taking a step the wrong way and then standing flat footed as the ball went the other side of him.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 16, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s the target 

Click to expand...

know your place........,


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			It wasn't just the Pogba goal I was talking about though. There were several instances of him taking a step the wrong way and then standing flat footed as the ball went the other side of him.
		
Click to expand...

If Croatia had Pickford theyâ€™d probably be world champs.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			watford almost sign an entire new 11 plus manager every year and manage to do decent enough

that line up is my preferred to see because I like the players more than others.. for example I cant personally stand noble

a signing from the premier league wont take too much time to gel into the team.. especially a keeper so ignore wilshere and fabinski .. its then only 4 new signings 

you could also line up like this.. 


â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”Fabianski 

Fredericks Diop Ogbonna Cresswell

â€”â€”â€”â€”Rice-------- Obiang 
â€”Arnie â€”â€”---Wilshere ----Anderson

â€”â€”â€”----â€”â€”Hernandez

thats 5 new signings but like I say wilshere knows the league as does fabinski so I dont count them..most teams with a scatter gun approach dont buy a lot of premier league proven players unless your citeh / chelski (when he first showed up)

in 15/16 we welcomed bilic to the team..

we signed the following

Lanzini on loan (unproven at the time)
antonio
ogbonna
Jelavic
obiang
randolph
moses

and payet

scatter gun.. we finished 7th that season.. 2 games away from breaking into the top 4.. just ran out of puff.. that and a dirty challenge from James McCarthy that ruled payet out for 2 months mid season 

anyways if it wasnt for payet we would have finished about 12th that season

so in anderson if we have signed someone as good or half as good we will be fine

steady progress
		
Click to expand...

It's natural to be excited by new signings, I'm just saying maybe temper your expectations a little bit. Watford isn't really the shining beacon to aim for, they've just about stayed up and made up the numbers, plus changed their manager more often than I change my socks. :lol: Expect a difficult start but maybe stabilising a bit by January.

Just had my first stab at Fantasy League for this season. Always tricky when the decent players now have massively inflated prices.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's natural to be excited by new signings, I'm just saying maybe temper your expectations a little bit. Watford isn't really the shining beacon to aim for, they've just about stayed up and made up the numbers, plus changed their manager more often than I change my socks. :lol: Expect a difficult start but maybe stabilising a bit by January.

Just had my first stab at Fantasy League for this season. Always tricky when the decent players now have massively inflated prices.
		
Click to expand...

Ironically best year Iâ€™ve had on fantasy footy is the payet year because I had him from the off 

You have to find gems that shine but arenâ€™t expected like Mahrez or payet

Anderson will be stupid money because of his transfer fee no doubt 

Whilst Iâ€™m excited about our window I donâ€™t think we will suddenly win the league 

Iâ€™m thinking more gradual progress back to top 10 

Famous last words but we wonâ€™t be in a relegation battle this season


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Ironically best year Iâ€™ve had on fantasy footy is the payet year because I had him from the off 

You have to find gems that shine but arenâ€™t expected like Mahrez or payet

Anderson will be stupid money because of his transfer fee no doubt 

Whilst Iâ€™m excited about our window I donâ€™t think we will suddenly win the league 

Iâ€™m thinking more gradual progress back to top 10 

Famous last words but we wonâ€™t be in a relegation battle this season
		
Click to expand...

Anderson is only 7 mil I think. I won't be taking a punt on him though. Think he's a bit of a 50-50 player, either great or awful in equal measure. I've picked a couple of other lower prices wingers who I think could have a good season though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Anderson is only 7 mil I think. I won't be taking a punt on him though. Think he's a bit of a 50-50 player, either great or awful in equal measure. I've picked a couple of other lower prices wingers who I think could have a good season though.
		
Click to expand...

only 7? hes going straight in my team then! (if this is fantasy premier league one) bargain at that price

Arnie was a good earner for me last season.. midfielder played as a striker.. got me many points during his purple patch

might have to set up my team now, I know you can change it constantly until week 1 so no harm


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			only 7? hes going straight in my team then! (if this is fantasy premier league one) bargain at that price

Arnie was a good earner for me last season.. midfielder played as a striker.. got me many points during his purple patch

might have to set up my team now, I know you can change it constantly until week 1 so no harm
		
Click to expand...

Arnautovic listed as a striker this year, just so you know. I did the first draft of my team at lunch, but I'm already completely rethinking it. Standard really. :rofl:


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Arnautovic listed as a striker this year, just so you know. I did the first draft of my team at lunch, but I'm already completely rethinking it. Standard really. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


yeah teams in.. I noticed that.. hate when that happens.. same with Arthur at LB.. midfielder this year.. 

Zaha a striker lol ok then winger all day.. team will get chopped and changed no doubt


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2018)

Zaha played primarily as a striker last season to be fair. Of his 29 PL games last year he played 22 centrally and 17 as a striker, and only 7 as a winger so think they've got that one right.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Zaha played primarily as a striker last season to be fair. Of his 29 PL games last year he played 22 centrally and 17 as a striker, and only 7 as a winger so think they've got that one right.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I think Salah should be a striker too, but they obviously wanna keep a mix of the top end players. 

Wingers niw now donâ€™t really exist in the midfield like they used too. They all play 20yards further forward with more of an emphasis on goals and not assists.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree. I think Salah should be a striker too, but they obviously wanna keep a mix of the top end players. 

Wingers niw now donâ€™t really exist in the midfield like they used too. They all play 20yards further forward with more of an emphasis on goals and not assists.
		
Click to expand...

I would have had Salah under forwards as well given that they played 4-3-3 with him in the front three. I don't know how they decide it sometimes. Presumably you have to have played as the actual centre forward to be considered a forward on there. Wide forwards are down as midfield. It makes for a hell of a lot of midfielders when wingers, number 10s, holding midfielders and even wing backs like Masuaku (mentioned above) are all listed under midfielders!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I would have had Salah under forwards as well given that they played 4-3-3 with him in the front three. I don't know how they decide it sometimes. Presumably you have to have played as the actual centre forward to be considered a forward on there. Wide forwards are down as midfield. It makes for a hell of a lot of midfielders when wingers, number 10s, holding midfielders and even wing backs like Masuaku (mentioned above) are all listed under midfielders!
		
Click to expand...

Delph listed as a defender! Lol

Thatâ€™s the thing Masuaku was one last year I put in because he bombed forward and could get a clean sheet .. if he is a midfielder he isnâ€™t worth it

They try and take all the clever play out of it

Tripper in my team already lol


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2018)

Blind off to Ajax.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			Blind off to Ajax.
		
Click to expand...

Think a lot of premier league clubs missed a trick here 

In his prime 
Can play cb or midfielder 

Tidy player


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Delph listed as a defender! Lol

Thatâ€™s the thing Masuaku was one last year I put in because he bombed forward and could get a clean sheet .. if he is a midfielder he isnâ€™t worth it

They try and take all the clever play out of it

Tripper in my team already lol
		
Click to expand...

I remember when Milner played left back for a season, the following year he was listed under defenders, but in reality he was back in midfield, and taking penalties and corners as well! He was a gold mine that year. 

I think Delph did play at left back more than anywhere else, but it's another one where you just know he's a midfielder at the end of the day. 

My main debate at the moment is whether to spend the big bucks on Salah or not.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm going with my usual formula of:

5m-ish keeper - this year Pickford with Flappyhandski back-up

Cheap defenders - one 5m, two 4.5m - ATM leaning towards TAA, Cedric and Daniels

A stacked, expensive attacking midfield - Currently: Salah, Sane, Eriksen and Silva

Cheapish attack - Currently: Firmino, Arnautovic, Zaha

Although knowing what I'm like with Fantasy Football that will have completely changed come the first game of the season


----------



## drewster (Jul 17, 2018)

Chaps, all this FPL talk, would it be an idea to set up a GMF league ?  There's loads on here with strong opinions and it would be interesting to see how it translates to actually selecting a team on FPL. Could be fun !!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2018)

I think we had one set-up last year - think it was called Golf Monthly Classic - person that started it just needs to renew the league and everyone that entered will be back in.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I think we had one set-up last year - think it was called Golf Monthly Classic - person that started it just needs to renew the league and everyone that entered will be back in.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted, for any newbies is league 610743-133068


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2018)

Rooter said:



			Sorted, for any newbies is league 610743-133068
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate (Y)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I remember when Milner played left back for a season, the following year he was listed under defenders, but in reality he was back in midfield, and taking penalties and corners as well! He was a gold mine that year. 

I think Delph did play at left back more than anywhere else, but it's another one where you just know he's a midfielder at the end of the day. 

My main debate at the moment is whether to spend the big bucks on Salah or not.
		
Click to expand...

Well he took the Champs league final and basically the World Cup off so will be much more rested than Kane lol 

However In seriousness Liverpool host us at home first game of the season.. with all our new signings taking time to gel like you say it could be a landslide


----------



## drewster (Jul 17, 2018)

Rooter said:



			Sorted, for any newbies is league 610743-133068
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Mate, i'm in


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpool have supposedly made a Â£62m bid for Alisson Becker. I thought Klopp was sticking with Ward?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Liverpool have supposedly made a Â£62m bid for Alisson Becker. I thought Klopp was sticking with Ward?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I knew that Ward stuff had to be nonsense.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2018)

So, from a quick browse of Twitter - this is what has happened regarding Alisson to Liverpool today:

- Supposed Â£62m bid tabled by Liverpool
- His agent is speaking with Roma later today
- His agent also liked a picture on Instagram of Alisson in a Liverpool kit 
- Alisson has removed "Roma" from his Instagram bio

Seems like it could be happening. If it does happen, and the Fekir move back-on rumours are true a Liverpool transfer window which sees them buy Keita, Fabinho, Shaqiri, Alisson and Fekir would be very, very good progress.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			... would be very, very good progress.
		
Click to expand...

If they work out at Liverpool.

Too many people have crystal balls when it comes to this sort of thing and get it wrong too often.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Liverpool have supposedly made a Â£62m bid for Alisson Becker. I thought Klopp was sticking with Ward?
		
Click to expand...

It makes no sense whatsoever following what I have read on here. First of all Karius can be trusted, he is all they need. Next Ward can be trusted, he is all they need. In Klopp we trust, give youth a chance, he sees them in training all the time. I'm very confused


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It makes no sense whatsoever following what I have read on here. First of all Karius can be trusted, he is all they need. Next Ward can be trusted, he is all they need. In Klopp we trust, give youth a chance, he sees them in training all the time. I'm very confused 

Click to expand...

Spending the salah to Madrid money early lol


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It makes no sense whatsoever following what I have read on here. First of all Karius can be trusted, he is all they need. Next Ward can be trusted, he is all they need. In Klopp we trust, give youth a chance, he sees them in training all the time. I'm very confused 

Click to expand...

reckon you must be suffering a bout of concussion? Did anyone bump into you down the pub at the weekend?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			reckon you must be suffering a bout of concussion? Did anyone bump into you down the pub at the weekend?    

Click to expand...

Maybe a stocky Spanish feller with a terrible haircut?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2018)

Well in a U turn from all the talk last week the bid for Allison has been made if the solid sources are to be believed 

Â£53 mil upfront plus a bit later 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....pool-news-transfers-live-alisson-14914786.amp

I hope he is worth it ðŸ˜¬

A bit more talk on Fekir but most coming from the French side , did see a report about Draxler being available- not sure which would be a better less risky fit


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well in a U turn from all the talk last week the bid for Allison has been made if the solid sources are to be believed 

Â£53 mil upfront plus a bit later 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....pool-news-transfers-live-alisson-14914786.amp

I hope he is worth it ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Seems like a pretty expensive back-up to Ward!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Seems like a pretty expensive back-up to Ward!
		
Click to expand...


Are you unable to read ? Did you not see comment that makes suggestions to the â€œu turnâ€ ? Do you understand that meaning ? Must be an Everton fan


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well in a U turn from all the talk last week the bid for Allison has been made if the solid sources are to be believed 

Â£53 mil upfront plus a bit later 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....pool-news-transfers-live-alisson-14914786.amp

I hope he is worth it ï˜¬

A bit more talk on Fekir but most coming from the French side , did see a report about Draxler being available- not sure which would be a better less risky fit
		
Click to expand...

I like the look of Fekir. Draxler has been spoken about lots and bigged up forever, but doesnâ€™t seem to do enough for me. 

Fekir also a little more direct and imo would fit Liverpool better as heâ€™ll imo score more than Draxler.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I like the look of Fekir. Draxler has been spoken about lots and bigged up forever, but doesnâ€™t seem to do enough for me. 

Fekir also a little more direct and imo would fit Liverpool better as heâ€™ll imo score more than Draxler.
		
Click to expand...

I think Iâ€™m on the same line as that - just strange to understand why the club pulled away when Fekir was pretty much signed ? Is there the risk for his knee - not sure who else Klopp has in his sights , think Lemar price a touch over the top. Did see a report as well about Gotze , wonder if thatâ€™s worth the chance to get him back on track


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Iâ€™m on the same line as that - just strange to understand why the club pulled away when Fekir was pretty much signed ? Is there the risk for his knee - not sure who else Klopp has in his sights , think Lemar price a touch over the top. Did see a report as well about Gotze , wonder if thatâ€™s worth the chance to get him back on track
		
Click to expand...

I think Gotze is a similar (better) Shaqiri, nit sure heâ€™d wanna join and face so much competition. If he leaves I think itâ€™ll be somewhere as a guaranteed starter to reinvigorate his career. 

I think liverpool may have been trying to negotiate price for Fekir and decided to play a little hard ball. Not sure itâ€™ll work after a World Cup win, albeit not too much game time for him. 

I think ink you still need a LB, but your starting 11is as good as anyoneâ€™s atm imo.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think Gotze is a similar (better) Shaqiri, nit sure heâ€™d wanna join and face so much competition. If he leaves I think itâ€™ll be somewhere as a guaranteed starter to reinvigorate his career. 

I think liverpool may have been trying to negotiate price for Fekir and decided to play a little hard ball. Not sure itâ€™ll work after a World Cup win, albeit not too much game time for him. 

I think ink you still need a LB, but your starting 11is as good as anyoneâ€™s atm imo.
		
Click to expand...

What as back up? Robertson is outstanding


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think Gotze is a similar (better) Shaqiri, nit sure heâ€™d wanna join and face so much competition. If he leaves I think itâ€™ll be somewhere as a guaranteed starter to reinvigorate his career. 

I think liverpool may have been trying to negotiate price for Fekir and decided to play a little hard ball. Not sure itâ€™ll work after a World Cup win, albeit not too much game time for him. 

I think ink you still need a LB, but your starting 11is as good as anyoneâ€™s atm imo.
		
Click to expand...

Robertson is the left back and we have Clyne who can provide back up if needed plus also AA and Gomez - for the first time in a while the back line is prob somewhere that doesnâ€™t need strengthening

Only see snippets of Fekir and he does look very good - certainly would give a lot of midfield options


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Spending the salah to Madrid money early lol
		
Click to expand...

Looking more and more likely. They're flashing the cash left right and centre, it's got to come from somewhere.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you unable to read ? Did you not see comment that makes suggestions to the â€œu turnâ€ ? Do you understand that meaning ? Must be an Everton fan
		
Click to expand...

Haha. That was too easy. It was a joke, you need to chill out.



Liverpoolphil said:



			not sure who else Klopp has in his sights , think Lemar price a touch over the top
		
Click to expand...

Lemar's going to Atletico - preliminary agreement was signed back in June.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			What as back up? Robertson is outstanding
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll hold my hands up, completely forgot about him! Knew theyâ€™d had TAA break through and completely forgot about him!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Robertson is the left back and we have Clyne who can provide back up if needed plus also AA and Gomez - for the first time in a while the back line is prob somewhere that doesnâ€™t need strengthening

Only see snippets of Fekir and he does look very good - certainly would give a lot of midfield options
		
Click to expand...

I think he works better further forward (as one of your 3), but think your midfield has been strengthened well. 

Forgot about Robertson..... not sure I rate Clyde there though and imo Gomez and AA need to play on their preferred roles so they can grow as players, not be moved about and then lose confidence. 

Gomez next to VVD would be a brave call, hard to leave the best cb in the world on the bench ðŸ˜œ, but feel Gomez is a great prospect at centre. He was found out a few times whenever a cross came from the opposite side when he was playing full back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Looking more and more likely. They're flashing the cash left right and centre, it's got to come from somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Spending the Coutinho and telly money we have been in credit over the past few years - add in a few players like Sturridge , Ings , Mignolet going adds a few pennies in 

Happy to have a wager that come the end of the transfer window Salah will still be a Liverpool player. Only people that has even mentioned Salah going to Madrid were the Madrid based media just before the CL , since then the player and agent have laughed off any previous talk.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spending the Coutinho and telly money we have been in credit over the past few years - add in a few players like *Sturridge , Ings , Mignolet *going adds a few pennies in 

Happy to have a wager that come the end of the transfer window Salah will still be a Liverpool player. Only people that has even mentioned Salah going to Madrid were the Madrid based media just before the CL , since then the player and agent have laughed off any previous talk.
		
Click to expand...

How much realistically can you expect for those 3?

I reckon just getting of Sturridge from the wage bill would be a bonus. The other 2 hardly set the world alight either. I know the market is crazy, but I donâ€™t expect them to cover a single decent player purchase.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2018)

Just seen this on Twitter.......




			Klopp, 2016: 

"Other clubs can go out and spend more money, I want to do it differently. I would even do it differently if I could spend that money."

Keita - Â£54m
Fabinho - Â£45m
van Dijk - Â£70m (world record for defender)
Alisson - Â£62m (world record for keeper)
Fekir - Â£60m
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he works better further forward (as one of your 3), but think your midfield has been strengthened well. 

Forgot about Robertson..... not sure I rate Clyde there though and imo Gomez and AA need to play on their preferred roles so they can grow as players, not be moved about and then lose confidence. 

Gomez next to VVD would be a brave call, hard to leave the best cb in the world on the bench ðŸ˜œ, but feel Gomez is a great prospect at centre. He was found out a few times whenever a cross came from the opposite side when he was playing full back.
		
Click to expand...

Yep Gomez got caught out a few times with someone on the back post but think he will end up as a CB - Klopps response to that quote was funny , in fairness to Lovren since VVD arrived he has been brilliant - I expect Klopp sees him as part of his number one partnership , hopefully itâ€™s a partnership that keeps getting better - the arrival of VVD was immense for us 

The if Fekir does arrive then the options for the front 6 are impressive and finally has a bit of depth to it with players like Gini , Henderson , Shaqiri, Ox being back up maybe 

I think if the signings go through I can see this as the line up to start 

Gk - Allison/Ward

RB - AA/Clyne
CB Lovren
CB VVD
LB Robertson

M - Henderson/Fabinho
M - Keita
M - Fekir

F - Mane
F - Firmino
F - Salah

Think on paper it looks a very good 11 but got to rely on the front three firing

Could be a great season to look ahead too


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 17, 2018)

Just read that Liverpool are 4 million short of Roma's asking price.  Could be Rammel talk but if Liverpool are 4 million short, I would suggest they find it very soon. An excellent buy.
joking aside, it did make me chuckle that they are looking at a keeper that let 7 past him when Roma played Liverpool last season


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2018)

Just a random question...





What on earth is going on with goalies gloves! These are freakin huge, how easy do they want it?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 17, 2018)

It's that time of the year when the new kits are out, Utd have started the silly season by charging Â£183 for a full " authentic" kit.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			It's that time of the year when the new kits are out, Utd have started the silly season by charging Â£183 for a full " authentic" kit.
		
Click to expand...

Man Cityâ€™s is Â£160. You donâ€™t charge as much because demand isnâ€™t there because you donâ€™t have the fan base. Save any faux outrage.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			It's that time of the year when the new kits are out, Utd have started the silly season by charging Â£183 for a full " authentic" kit.
		
Click to expand...

Do you wear the shorts over your speedos and with your crocs Tashy??:rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep Gomez got caught out a few times with someone on the back post but think he will end up as a CB - Klopps response to that quote was funny , in fairness to Lovren since VVD arrived he has been brilliant - I expect Klopp sees him as part of his number one partnership , hopefully itâ€™s a partnership that keeps getting better - the arrival of VVD was immense for us 

The if Fekir does arrive then the options for the front 6 are impressive and finally has a bit of depth to it with players like Gini , Henderson , Shaqiri, Ox being back up maybe 

I think if the signings go through I can see this as the line up to start 

Gk - Allison/Ward

RB - AA/Clyne
CB Lovren
CB VVD
LB Robertson

M - Henderson/Fabinho
M - Keita
M - Fekir

F - Mane
F - Firmino
F - Salah

Think on paper it looks a very good 11 but got to rely on the front three firing

Could be a great season to look ahead too
		
Click to expand...

I think you're misjudging Fekir, there's very little chance of him playing midfield in a 4-3-3, unless it's very advanced. You'd be looking at a 4-2-3-1 in that case, which is a bit different to what you lot were playing last season. I'd say he plays in the front three if he arrives. Your squad will be enormous by that point. Zero chance of keeping everyone happy. You'll have to make some sales, Wijnaldum for example is getting nowhere near this team anymore.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			It's that time of the year when the new kits are out, Utd have started the silly season by charging Â£183 for a full " authentic" kit.
		
Click to expand...

Who the hell buys the full kit anyway?? :rofl:

As a Spurs member, they send me a 15% discount for the online store on my birthday, and luckily my birthday is September so it's a decent excuse to order a new Spurs shirt then.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh, and I've just seen these quotes from Daniel Sturridge:

â€œI see myself staying at Liverpool, hopefully being part of the team week in, week out,â€ Sturridge told the Daily Mirror. â€œPre-season is going well, so for me itâ€™s keeping my head down and building on that. Iâ€™m excited about the season ahead and it feels great to be back.â€

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  Good luck with that Dan!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Oh, and I've just seen these quotes from Daniel Sturridge:

â€œI see myself staying at Liverpool, hopefully being part of the team week in, week out,â€ Sturridge told the Daily Mirror. â€œPre-season is going well, so for me itâ€™s keeping my head down and building on that. Iâ€™m excited about the season ahead and it feels great to be back.â€

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  Good luck with that Dan!
		
Click to expand...

Such a shame what happened to him. He really would be the perfect partner to kane.. pace and skill. Shame he developed injury issues


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think you're misjudging Fekir, there's very little chance of him playing midfield in a 4-3-3, unless it's very advanced. You'd be looking at a 4-2-3-1 in that case, which is a bit different to what you lot were playing last season. I'd say he plays in the front three if he arrives. Your squad will be enormous by that point. Zero chance of keeping everyone happy. You'll have to make some sales, Wijnaldum for example is getting nowhere near this team anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Fekir's more of a central CAM/False-nine type player, imagine the role Griezmann has been playing for France, so wouldn't really slot into a 4-3-3 midfield. 

Also hilarious that even after specifying "if the transfers go through" it's still "Alisson/Ward" in Phil's team. Â£62m and he's still in possible rotation with Ward.

I would expect Liverpool to line-up:

Alisson

TAA
Lovren
Van Dijk
Robertson

Henderson
Fabinho
Keita

Salah
Mane
Firmino

Struggle to see how you play Keita and Fekir in the same team and maintain any sort of balance. If he signs he plays instead of Firmino or you risk going too top-heavy, or you play him slightly out of position on the wings, a position he's okay at but he's no Coutinho. I don't think Liverpool really need him, feels like spending money for spending moneys sake.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			It's that time of the year when the new kits are out, Utd have started the silly season by charging Â£183 for a full " authentic" kit.
		
Click to expand...

Its a BS press story the 3rd kit was out 2 months ago at the same price? 
Authentic kit is near twice the price of the replica and hardly any get sold. 
All adidas gear is same price Real Juve United etc.

At the end of the day its your choic eto buy it or not.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Do you wear the shorts over your speedos and with your crocs Tashy??:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Always, who dosent. I tend to buy the goalies shorts as there a bit longer &#128521;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Such a shame what happened to him. He really would be the perfect partner to kane.. pace and skill. Shame he developed injury issues
		
Click to expand...

His attitude never helped him either &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			His attitude never helped him either &#9785;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

And his utter selfishness on the pitch, another one who thinks he's much better than he really is. I put him in the Wilshire bracket, over rated with the odd great touch and lazy to boot, but overall just ok Premiership bloggers.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2018)

Bloggers lol?
Cloggers &#128512;


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, Fekir's more of a central CAM/False-nine type player, imagine the role Griezmann has been playing for France, so wouldn't really slot into a 4-3-3 midfield. 

Also hilarious that even after specifying "if the transfers go through" it's still "Alisson/Ward" in Phil's team. Â£62m and he's still in possible rotation with Ward.

I would expect Liverpool to line-up:

Alisson

TAA
Lovren
Van Dijk
Robertson

Henderson
Fabinho
Keita

Salah
Mane
Firmino

Struggle to see how you play Keita and Fekir in the same team and maintain any sort of balance. If he signs he plays instead of Firmino or you risk going too top-heavy, or you play him slightly out of position on the wings, a position he's okay at but he's no Coutinho. I don't think Liverpool really need him, feels like spending money for spending moneys sake.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree with that. On Fekir they'd be spending an awful lot of money for a guy who doesn't exactly walk into their strongest line-up. He'd be rotation at best I think. In a way that's a compliment to Liverpool, very hard to improve that attack.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2018)

BBC reporting that Liverpool have agreed a Â£66.8m fee for Alisson with Roma. Seems like it's happening.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 18, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			BBC reporting that Liverpool have agreed a Â£66.8m fee for Alisson with Roma. Seems like it's happening.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps with Real Madrid having a bit more cash from the Ronaldo sale and sniffing around Courtois he decided to act now before Chelsea go for him.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps with Real Madrid having a bit more cash from the Ronaldo sale and sniffing around Courtois he decided to act now before Chelsea go for him.
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea were linked to Schmeichel, or, rather hilariously, Petr Cech this morning! I guess this is what no Champion's League does for you. Schmeichel wouldn't be bad (although he's nowhere near as young as I thought he was), but imagine if they brought Cech back in as no. 1! They'd be a laughing stock.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

The only problem with Liverpool signing Alison is that I'm not sure how his acne is going to go over in those Nivea commercials. :mmm:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Chelsea were linked to Schmeichel, or, rather hilariously, Petr Cech this morning! I guess this is what no Champion's League does for you. Schmeichel wouldn't be bad (although he's nowhere near as young as I thought he was), but imagine if they brought Cech back in as no. 1! They'd be a laughing stock.
		
Click to expand...

When the press were having a field day with linking every keeper to replace Bravo, schmiechels name was mentioned. We went for ederson , and I thought who?
Some time later we played Leicester and I watched schmiechel and he was woeful, his distribution was atrocious. Never been convinced he is a top keeper. His prem league winners medal may say otherwise.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			When the press were having a field day with linking every keeper to replace Bravo, schmiechels name was mentioned. We went for ederson , and I thought who?
Some time later we played Leicester and I watched schmiechel and he was woeful, his distribution was atrocious. Never been convinced he is a top keeper. His prem league winners medal may say otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Schmeichel was a City youth player in the first place but never really got a look in. Or didn't impress enough anyway.

I don't rate him among the world's best at all, no. But Chelsea would struggle to attract any of the world's best keepers without Champion's League now I feel. Schmeichel is a solid Prem goalkeeper, and he had a very good World Cup with Denmark.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			His prem league winners medal may say otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Tashy, there are plenty of lemons over the years that have league winners medals that suggest it is not a sign of ability. It's a team game after all and a dodgy player can be carried.

In terms of Schmeical I think he is a more than solid keeper and I'd have no problem having him at my club if we needed a keeper. I haven't watched him as closely live as you have though so I accept my judgement may be out.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Chelsea were linked to Schmeichel, or, rather hilariously, Petr Cech this morning! I guess this is what no Champion's League does for you. Schmeichel wouldn't be bad (although he's nowhere near as young as I thought he was), but imagine if they brought Cech back in as no. 1! They'd be a laughing stock.
		
Click to expand...

what you have to remember with schmeichel is he was youth keeper or just breaking into the team at the same time as Hart .. same age.. well thats how I remember them lol i remember thinking Hart was a lot better ( at the time) and kasper was only getting a game because of who his dad was


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 18, 2018)

It seems that Kasper has done well on what he learned at Falkirk.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44877812

What a huge shame for the Ox, the club and England. At least after going no-where at Arsenal he was looking the real deal. 
Hope his recovery is full and complete.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It seems that Kasper has done well on what he learned at Falkirk.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Your Scottish slant bears no bounds 

So what do you think he learnt from those 15 games 11 years ago then :rofl:


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44877812

What a huge shame for the Ox, the club and England. At least after going no-where at Arsenal he was looking the real deal. 
Hope his recovery is full and complete.
		
Click to expand...

here here, devastating news as was expecting a big season from him. Hopefully Lallana can get fit and reproduce some of his form from the season before last and play Ox's role.


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Schmeichel was a City youth player in the first place but never really got a look in. Or didn't impress enough anyway.

I don't rate him among the world's best at all, no. But Chelsea would struggle to attract any of the world's best keepers without Champion's League now I feel. Schmeichel is a solid Prem goalkeeper, and he had a very good World Cup with Denmark.
		
Click to expand...

I still think were an attractive proposition to play for, weâ€™re the best club in London, with or without CL, temporarily ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44877812

What a huge shame for the Ox, the club and England. At least after going no-where at Arsenal he was looking the real deal. 
Hope his recovery is full and complete.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely gutted for AOC, he showed a massive improvement from his debut to his last game, I hope for his sake he fully recovers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44877812

What a huge shame for the Ox, the club and England. At least after going no-where at Arsenal he was looking the real deal. 
Hope his recovery is full and complete.
		
Click to expand...

Awful for the lad, hoping he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44877812

What a huge shame for the Ox, the club and England. At least after going no-where at Arsenal he was looking the real deal. 
Hope his recovery is full and complete.
		
Click to expand...

Says a lot about Ox the fact he has known for a couple months how serious the injury was and he kept it quiet not to disturb the run - became a superb player for us and i hope he has a full recovery


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			what you have to remember with schmeichel is he was youth keeper or just breaking into the team at the same time as Hart .. same age.. well thats how I remember them lol i remember thinking Hart was a lot better ( at the time) and kasper was only getting a game because of who his dad was
		
Click to expand...

This is spot on, first time I saw Hart and Schmeichel in the same squad was in a pre season game at Lincoln. Schmiechel looked small, very small. He got into the City set up because his old man played a season for us. Keeping them both out was the legend David Seaman. I remember he let a 40 yard shot in that Stevie wonder could of stopped. Think we we drew 2-2.
my point re Schmiechel is I do not think he is a top four keeper. When I look at City, Utd, Spurs, Liverpool of they get Allison, Chelsea ( at the mo) he would not get mentioned in there breath.

LT, I dropped in the comment re KS getting a Prem winners medal before anyone else chucked it in &#128521;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2018)

Tash, didn't mean to be spikey. I just chuckled at the thought of a medal being a barometer of talent. Think over the years of squad players who have walked away with medals &#128561;&#128561;.

I'd put Schmeicel in the 5-8 category. Not a top 4 keeper but good enough to be in the next level of teams.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 19, 2018)

U turn JK? ......


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tash, didn't mean to be spikey. I just chuckled at the thought of a medal being a barometer of talent. Think over the years of squad players who have walked away with medals &#63025;&#63025;.

*I'd put Schmeicel in the 5-8 category*. Not a top 4 keeper but good enough to be in the next level of teams.
		
Click to expand...

Well, should be perfect for Chelsea then. :thup:

From a couple of articles I just googled, here are supposedly some of the worst players to have won the Premier League:
Igor Stepanovs, Pascal Cygan, Kieran Richardson, Darron Gibson, Tom Cleverley, Richie De Laet, David May, Jesper Blomqvist, Jeremie Aliadiere.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			U turn JK? ......


View attachment 25266

Click to expand...

Get comfortable mate, youâ€™re going to get the nett spend table and overall spending tables thrown at you.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well, should be perfect for Chelsea then. :thup:

From a couple of articles I just googled, here are supposedly some of the worst players to have won the Premier League:
Igor Stepanovs, Pascal Cygan, Kieran Richardson, Darron Gibson, Tom Cleverley, Richie De Laet, David May, Jesper Blomqvist, Jeremie Aliadiere. 

Click to expand...

David May was a perfectly fine player for United - he helped the squad out immensely. Loads of time for that man.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			David May was a perfectly fine player for United - he helped the squad out immensely. Loads of time for that man.
		
Click to expand...

We'll take the rest as a fair cop though


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well, should be perfect for Chelsea then. :thup:

From a couple of articles I just googled, here are supposedly some of the worst players to have won the Premier League:
Igor Stepanovs, Pascal Cygan, Kieran Richardson, Darron Gibson, Tom Cleverley, Richie De Laet, David May, Jesper Blomqvist, Jeremie Aliadiere. 

Click to expand...

Luke Chadwick?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Get comfortable mate, youâ€™re going to get the nett spend table and overall spending tables thrown at you. 

Click to expand...

stones and glass houses? :rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverpool and Leicester have agreed a Â£10m fee for Danny Ward. He's gone from Liverpool's Number 1 to Leicesters Number 2 in a matter of days. I thought Klopp preferred to give youngsters a chance?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Liverpool and Leicester have agreed a Â£10m fee for Danny Ward. He's gone from Liverpool's Number 1 to Leicesters Number 2 in a matter of days. I thought Klopp preferred to give youngsters a chance?
		
Click to expand...

Â£10m is a lot for a back up keeper. Perhaps Kasper is on his way and they are getting his replacement in early.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverpool this..... Liverpool that....

If it werent for us this thread would be 30% of its length.:rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Liverpool this..... Liverpool that....

If it werent for us this thread would be 30% of its length.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Somebody had to replace Arsenal now that they've finally sacked Wenger and had a good transfer window  Or maybe it's just because Liverpool are in the news again?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Liverpool and Leicester have agreed a Â£10m fee for Danny Ward. He's gone from Liverpool's Number 1 to Leicesters Number 2 in a matter of days. I thought Klopp preferred to give youngsters a chance?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
Klopp doesn't half talk a load of old cobblers. He's almost reached Mourinho levels of habitual lying now.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Liverpool this..... Liverpool that....

If it werent for us this thread would be 30% of its length.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all Arseneâ€™s fault. If he hadnâ€™t left the you scouse would have helped level it out a little.......

Anyways, when are your lot coming to collect Long?!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 19, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s all Arseneâ€™s fault. If he hadnâ€™t left the you scouse would have helped level it out a little.......

Anyways, when are your lot coming to collect Long?!
		
Click to expand...

Time to move on And get over the break up  theyâ€™ve got a swanky new Italian partner now.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Time to move on And get over the break up  theyâ€™ve got a swanky new Italian partner now.....
		
Click to expand...

Lol fair point. But everyone goes back to their ex for one last time donâ€™t they? Long would be a perfect parting gift!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Â£10m is a lot for a back up keeper. Perhaps Kasper is on his way and they are getting his replacement in early.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Schmeichel is staying at Leicester. They value him at Â£50m and no-one is willing to meet that valuation. All the reports I've read so far are that Ward will be Kaspers back-up at Leicester. We shall see how it plays out.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2018)

Done deal now by all accounts. 




Â£56m to Roma & Internacional plus Â£9m in add ons.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Anyways, when are your lot coming to collect Long?!
		
Click to expand...

He's too old now for us, we only go for youth, apparently......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2018)

So with Allison being finalised does that the other moves for GK

Ward to Leicester 

Schmeichel to Chelsea 

Courtois to Madrid


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So with Allison being finalised does that the other moves for GK

Ward to Leicester 

Schmeichel to Chelsea 

Courtois to Madrid
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Schmeichel to Roma?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2018)

Yeah odds are pretty favourable in regards to Schmeichel to Roma at the minute. Leicester's valuation of ~Â£50m could put off possible suitors though and could see him stay at Leicester.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2018)

Everton looks like they are spending Â£50 mil on Richarlinson - Â£50mil ! 

Spurs seem very quiet at the moment beyond extending players contracts


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 20, 2018)

Having read that silva took richarlson to Watford and now onto Everton. The smell of a few quid in Silvas pocket seems a bit strong


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2018)

Alisson: "It's a dream come true to wear such a prestigious shirt for a club of this size that is used to always winning."

Liverpool's last trophy, the 2012 League Cup &#128579;

:rofl::whoo::rofl::whoo:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everton looks like they are spending Â£50 mil on Richarlinson - Â£50mil !
		
Click to expand...

Altogether now...
AHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :rofl:


----------



## User2021 (Jul 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everton looks like they are spending Â£50 mil on Richarlinson - Â£50mil ! 

Spurs seem very quiet at the moment beyond extending players contracts
		
Click to expand...


Silva had had next to nothing to do with the transfer, but on arrival Took him under his wing along with Gomes. When silva went Richarlinson was the most affected. 

He  has talent, but worth nothing like the figures being quoted.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2018)

The detail seems to be Â£35m plus add ons. If player and club have a season like last year then the transfer will stay at Â£35m ðŸ˜. If either improve then the fee will justify itself. 

Seems excessive at this point but Silva clearly sees something in him.


----------



## Piece (Jul 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The detail seems to be Â£35m plus add ons. If player and club have a season like last year then the transfer will stay at Â£35m ðŸ˜. If either improve then the fee will justify itself. 

Seems excessive at this point but Silva clearly sees something in him.
		
Click to expand...

Very talented but played too much football and tried too hard. Needs to learn when to pass and when to dribble. And learn to head a ball. Anything I've missed?

We'll take the cash as it suits everybody and Everton _could_ have a very good player in Richarlison.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2018)

Danny Ward has been sold to Leicester. So much for Klopp giving youth a chance. :rofl:


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Danny Ward has been sold to Leicester. So much for Klopp giving youth a chance. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He did

He gave him the chance to be sold lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Danny Ward has been sold to Leicester. So much for Klopp giving youth a chance. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Are you a couple of days behind ? - I guess you donâ€™t get the Liverpool feeds etc but here is what happened

Klopp looked at 3 keepers - Oblak , Allison and Butland 

Oblak there was no budge from the release clause so out of price range 

Allison - Roma have a price tag of â‚¬90mil before World Cup - walked away 

Butland - seems just didnâ€™t think was good enough 

So it looked like Klopp was giving Karius his backing 

Then into pre season and Ward and Karius share time with Ward impressing 

Karius has a blunder and Klopp decides that Ward has his changed to be the number one 

Then Allison returns to Roma and requests that he is allowed to leave , the Agent then letâ€™s the clubs know that the price has dropped and Liverpool then go back in for him with a reduced fee - done and dusted


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 22, 2018)

Whose getting freebies with there season ticket I see Watford giving out away shirts,
And Siddy giving out confetti..... &#128514;


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Danny Ward has been sold to Leicester. So much for Klopp giving youth a chance. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Few bob for the mighty Wrexham


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Danny Ward has been sold to Leicester. So much for Klopp giving youth a chance. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He did, but if the youth dont take that chance.......


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 23, 2018)

Karius _still_ concussed. Poor lad.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Karius _still_ concussed. Poor lad.
		
Click to expand...

He needs to move clubs, high profile mistake like that you just need to move on but he is making mistake after mistake. Go to a diff league and forget about it for the sake of his career


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			He needs to move clubs, high profile mistake like that you just need to move on but he is making mistake after mistake. Go to a diff league and forget about it for the sake of his career
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. Keep him as deputy and let him do the lower rounds of cup games and reserve games (what there is). Dumping him now wonâ€™t give him any confidence at all.
Klopp will bring him back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2018)

Its pre season - another keeper is coming in and Karius will either work in the background or go to another club - shame right now everyone is highlighting everything that happens , you listen to two different reports one says it was a palm into the attacker the other said it was a great save because it took a  deflection and he reacted - unfortunately in the world of sensationalisation which gets swallowed up , suppose it gives oppo fans who worry more about Liverpool something to talk about


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			suppose it gives oppo fans who worry more about Liverpool something to talk about
		
Click to expand...

Don't go getting precious. If it ever gets to the point where you have something to lord over rival fans, you will.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2018)

How come itâ€™s ok for Lpool fans to question other teams signings, plenty to say about West Ham, ok for Lpool fans to state Karius has played his last game in a Lpool shirt or Klopp is giving youth a chance etc etc.
Mock Evertons bid for Richarliason, question Spurs signing nobody, etc etc
But when itâ€™s Lpool all of a sudden the world is sensationalist and it gives opposition fans something to talk about! It was last night for christsake, itâ€™s on the sports pages and social media.
Very quick to jump on people about posting what you like as itâ€™s a public forum, but all of a sudden itâ€™s wrong to discuss Lpool.
Get over yourself, if you canâ€™t handle posts on here, donâ€™t comment on other clubs. You canâ€™t have it both ways.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2018)

For any genuine football supporter:

Bill Shankly - Natureâ€™s Fire was on BBC 2 last night, great programme looking at his life and impact on both Liv fc and Liverpool the city.
Available on the iplayer for the next 30 days.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			For any genuine football supporter:

Bill Shankly - Natureâ€™s Fire was on BBC 2 last night, great programme looking at his life and impact on both Liv fc and Liverpool the city.
Available on the iplayer for the next 30 days.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers, will check that out.

Watched a documentary of C5 recently about the Wenger/Ferguson rivalry. It really wasn't anything special - no real insights beyond stuff that was in the tabloids anyway. A shame because I bet they could dig up some real dirt.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Cheers, will check that out.

Watched a documentary of C5 recently about the Wenger/Ferguson rivalry. It really wasn't anything special - no real insights beyond stuff that was in the tabloids anyway. A shame because I bet they could dig up some real dirt.
		
Click to expand...

Interviewed former players, fans and family, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			He needs to move clubs, high profile mistake like that you just need to move on but he is making mistake after mistake. Go to a diff league and forget about it for the sake of his career
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling they will loan him back to Germany for a season, somewhere he will be first choice but out of the spotlight a bit, in the hope he can relax and leave the errors behind him. 

We do have to consider the possibility that he's just a rubbish keeper though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its pre season - another keeper is coming in and Karius will either work in the background or go to another club - shame right now everyone is highlighting everything that happens , *you listen to two different reports one says it was a palm into the attacker the other said it was a great save because it took a  deflection and he reacted* - unfortunately in the world of sensationalisation which gets swallowed up , suppose it gives oppo fans who worry more about Liverpool something to talk about
		
Click to expand...

i watched it and he should've saved it. It was poor from karius, the sooner hes sold the better for both parties.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How come itâ€™s ok for Lpool fans to question other teams signings, plenty to say about West Ham, ok for Lpool fans to state Karius has played his last game in a Lpool shirt or Klopp is giving youth a chance etc etc.
Mock Evertons bid for Richarliason, question Spurs signing nobody, etc etc
But when itâ€™s Lpool all of a sudden the world is sensationalist and it gives opposition fans something to talk about! It was last night for christsake, itâ€™s on the sports pages and social media.
Very quick to jump on people about posting what you like as itâ€™s a public forum, but all of a sudden itâ€™s wrong to discuss Lpool.
Get over yourself, if you canâ€™t handle posts on here, donâ€™t comment on other clubs. You canâ€™t have it both ways.
		
Click to expand...

Talk about tarring people with the same brush.....


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How come itâ€™s ok for Lpool fans to question other teams signings, plenty to say about West Ham, ok for Lpool fans to state Karius has played his last game in a Lpool shirt or Klopp is giving youth a chance etc etc.
Mock Evertons bid for Richarliason, question Spurs signing nobody, etc etc
But when itâ€™s Lpool all of a sudden the world is sensationalist and it gives opposition fans something to talk about! It was last night for christsake, itâ€™s on the sports pages and social media.
Very quick to jump on people about posting what you like as itâ€™s a public forum, but all of a sudden itâ€™s wrong to discuss Lpool.
Get over yourself, if you canâ€™t handle posts on here, donâ€™t comment on other clubs. You canâ€™t have it both ways.
		
Click to expand...

Paul what you say about Lpool fans questioning " the world of football but not there own club". Surely you have not just worked that out. It's a generic Liverpool thing. However it has not got to a stage where myself mentioning City I think twice before posting. Sheikh,oil, money, bought titles etc etc just gets boring.
what made me chuckle was Klopp saying a few years ago he's not gonna spend hundreds of millions , but now he is, but he don't feel like a hypocrite
Well he won't get no crap off me, I ain't an hypocrit coz, Sheikh, oil,Money bought us titles. It's just the way of the world. 

Unless your Leicester.ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Talk about tarring people with the same brush.....
		
Click to expand...

You like banter and give as good as you get to everyone, apologies if it came across as tarring everyone, there must be 6-8 Liv fans on here and some canâ€™t take it, but happy to dish it out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You like banter and give as good as you get to everyone, apologies if it came across as tarring everyone, there must be 6-8 Liv fans on here and *some canâ€™t take it, but happy to dish it out.*

Click to expand...

Who?? i cant think of anyone


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44929552

Well said Mo and superb reply from Karius 




In other news - Chelsea rejecting a Â£55mil bid for Willian , are they holding out for more

Wolves have bought another Portuguese player 

Seems Richarlison has failed his medical after having his head read 

Ozil quits international football blaming racism by the German FA

And when will we get that big blockbuster move - is it going to be Hazard or Neymar to Real


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems Richarlison has failed his medical after having his head read
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil;1869041
And when will we get that big blockbuster move - is it going to be Hazard or Neymar to Real[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Do you work for Sky Sports by chance?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44929552

Well said Mo and superb reply from Karius 

View attachment 25274


In other news - Chelsea rejecting a Â£55mil bid for Willian , are they holding out for more

Wolves have bought another Portuguese player 

Seems Richarlison has failed his medical after having his head read 

Ozil quits international football blaming racism by the German FA

And when will we get that big blockbuster move - is it going to be Hazard or Neymar to Real
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Karius as been reading your posts on Tiger ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 24, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Talk about tarring people with the same brush.....
		
Click to expand...

I can feel the ends of the brushes....:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 24, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can feel the ends of the brushes....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Just the ends  I was seeing all the bristles, the handle and the bucket of tar. :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2018)

http://www.skysports.com/amp/footba...pre-season-is-going?__twitter_impression=true

New season same old Moaning Maureen 

If only Utd had a load of other multimillion pound players sat waiting to play


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 24, 2018)

Â£3.60 for a pukka pie at Bramall lane. You can shove it.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.skysports.com/amp/footba...pre-season-is-going?__twitter_impression=true

New season same old Moaning Maureen 

If only Utd had a load of other multimillion pound players sat waiting to play
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I'd rather he said nothing, do you not think he has a a point? 

That tour is a bit of a shambles and a lot of teams are having similar issues with availability pre-season - also namechecks Citeh & Tottingham in the article.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Whilst I'd rather he said nothing, do you not think he has a a point? 

That tour is a bit of a shambles and a lot of teams are having similar issues with availability pre-season - also namechecks Citeh & Tottingham in the article.
		
Click to expand...

We all know why the tour is there - Money Money Money . Got to go visit the fans that help pile millions into the club all over the world - Man Utd are global - they bring in a lot of money because they are global and for that they need to do these pre season tours - itâ€™s not a new thing as Utd have been doing it for years . Never seem to affect Ferguson - he just got on with it.

But I expect itâ€™s the start of the Maureen third season circus - think he will be gone by Jan


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.skysports.com/amp/footba...pre-season-is-going?__twitter_impression=true

New season same old Moaning Maureen 

If only Utd had a load of other multimillion pound players sat waiting to play
		
Click to expand...

I agree to a certain extent but  after a long hard season and a World Cup, the last thing any side needs is a tour of the USA and other places. Football clubs putting Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£â€™s before the good of the players/club.

How about in the World Cup season, why donâ€™t the likes of us,United,City etc tour around the NW supporting local league sides instead of playing meaningless friendlies against weakend bigger sides?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree to a certain extent but  after a long hard season and a World Cup, the last thing any side needs is a tour of the USA and other places. Football clubs putting Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£â€™s before the good of the players/club.

How about in the World Cup season, why donâ€™t the likes of us,United,City etc tour around the NW supporting local league sides instead of playing meaningless friendlies against weakend bigger sides?
		
Click to expand...

The meaningless friendlies bring in multimillionaire and also satisfy multiple amount of sponsers that also bring in millions. Unfortunately itâ€™s all part of the season now to have a tour either Far East or the States - Prem clubs are global now and they get the money to spend on million pound stars from playing the corporate business game which includes these tours


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2018)

Very pleased with our keeper signing. Brings experience and depth. Need to get the Mitrovic deal sorted and maybe a couple more attacking options but so far so good


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 24, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree to a certain extent but  after a long hard season and a World Cup, the last thing any side needs is a tour of the USA and other places. Football clubs putting Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£â€™s before the good of the players/club.

How about in the World Cup season, why donâ€™t the likes of us,United,City etc tour around the NW supporting local league sides instead of playing meaningless friendlies against weakend bigger sides?
		
Click to expand...


Hey you keep your common sense ideas to yourself!

Next youâ€™ll be suggesting the season starts a week or 2 later in a World Cup year like it used too. Even a week later wouldnâ€™t of impacted anything as CL final isnâ€™t until June.

When players need at least 3 weeks off after the World Cup finishing on July 15th you donâ€™t need to be a genius to work out there would be issues.

Guess itâ€™s the same reason on 13500 tickets sold to city fans for charity shield


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 24, 2018)

Moutinho at Wolves. 

This is a dream.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44929552

Well said Mo and superb reply from Karius 

View attachment 25274


In other news - Chelsea rejecting a Â£55mil bid for Willian , are they holding out for more

*Wolves have bought another Portuguese player* 

Seems Richarlison has failed his medical after having his head read 

Ozil quits international football blaming racism by the German FA

And when will we get that big blockbuster move - is it going to be Hazard or Neymar to Real
		
Click to expand...

The more the better.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree to a certain extent but  after a long hard season and a World Cup, the last thing any side needs is a tour of the USA and other places. Football clubs putting Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£â€™s before the good of the players/club.

How about in the World Cup season, why donâ€™t the likes of us,United,City etc tour around the NW supporting local league sides instead of playing meaningless friendlies against weakend bigger sides?
		
Click to expand...

Am sure a few years ago some of the bigger teams played local sides and it did bring a few quid in. not sure if it was sometimes to do with Big club bought player from smaller club and as part of the deal was to play a preseason friendly at smaller club. Remember City playing games at Mansfield Town and Lincoln. That went down well when Mansfield beat the Centurions. Went to Sheff Utd and Inter Milan last Night. Rammel game but 18,000 turned up so it was a good turn out.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 25, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			Moutinho at Wolves. 

This is a dream.
		
Click to expand...

Rumours of wolves signing the entire Portugal team minus ronaldo lol


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 25, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Rumours of wolves signing the entire Portugal team minus ronaldo lol
		
Click to expand...

Pepe first hopefully


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.skysports.com/amp/footba...pre-season-is-going?__twitter_impression=true

New season same old Moaning Maureen 

If only Utd had a load of other multimillion pound players sat waiting to play
		
Click to expand...

I actually think he's correct on this occasion. Although Spurs and City have it worse than United. I'm very concerned about us making a slow start to this season. We could be facing an uphill struggle from the very beginning.


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.skysports.com/amp/footba...pre-season-is-going?__twitter_impression=true

New season same old Moaning Maureen
		
Click to expand...

You appear to be surprised, what were you expecting from Mourinho? Positivity?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I actually think he's correct on this occasion. Although Spurs and City have it worse than United. I'm very concerned about us making a slow start to this season. We could be facing an uphill struggle from the very beginning.
		
Click to expand...

I guess the managers donâ€™t mind the money that is gained from the global market , the sort of money that enables clubs to spend fortunes on transfer fees and wages - itâ€™s the clubs choice to go on the tours and itâ€™s tbe clubs choice to have the players that potentially will be away for summer tournaments 

The managers get paid a lot money to manage his squad and if some are not available then there will be someone in the vast squads they have these days available 

Got to take the rough with the smooth


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess the managers donâ€™t mind the money that is gained from the global market , the sort of money that enables clubs to spend fortunes on transfer fees and wages - itâ€™s the clubs choice to go on the tours and itâ€™s tbe clubs choice to have the players that potentially will be away for summer tournaments 

The managers get paid a lot money to manage his squad and if some are not available then there will be someone in the vast squads they have these days available 

Got to take the rough with the smooth
		
Click to expand...

If a large chunk of the first team are not available, then from a manager or coach's point of view, friendlies and tours are rendered essentially worthless. He wants to get a look at the players he'll actually be using in the season. One or two reserve players might stake a claim but that's really it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 25, 2018)

How many first team regulars actually play many of the pre season games?
Pre season is about those fringe or younger players showing the desire and fitness to be worthy of their squad place or even first team spot.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			How many first team regulars actually play many of the pre season games?
Pre season is about those fringe or younger players showing the desire and fitness to be worthy of their squad place or even first team spot.
		
Click to expand...

All of them will get game time pre-season and at some point all managers will play his strongest 11, even if itâ€™s only for 45 minutes, they wonâ€™t be waiting for the season to kick off, theyâ€™ll be hoping to hit the ground running.
The fringe and youth players get more opportunity in World Cup and Euro Champs years as some players are given more time off.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 25, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Am sure a few years ago some of the bigger teams played local sides and it did bring a few quid in. not sure if it was sometimes to do with Big club bought player from smaller club and as part of the deal was to play a preseason friendly at smaller club. Remember City playing games at Mansfield Town and Lincoln. That went down well when Mansfield beat the Centurions. Went to Sheff Utd and Inter Milan last Night. Rammel game but 18,000 turned up so it was a good turn out.
		
Click to expand...


That was when the best invites you had were to Sincil Bank and Field Mill and not the ICC  .............


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			All of them will get game time pre-season and at some point all managers will play his strongest 11, even if itâ€™s only for 45 minutes, they wonâ€™t be waiting for the season to kick off, theyâ€™ll be hoping to hit the ground running.
The fringe and youth players get more opportunity in World Cup and Euro Champs years as some players are given more time off.
		
Click to expand...

more common sense thats not allowed!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess the managers donâ€™t mind the money that is gained from the global market , the sort of money that enables clubs to spend fortunes on transfer fees and wages - itâ€™s the clubs choice to go on the tours and itâ€™s tbe clubs choice to have the players that potentially will be away for summer tournaments 

The managers get paid a lot money to manage his squad and if some are not available then there will be someone in the vast squads they have these days available 

Got to take the rough with the smooth
		
Click to expand...

how do you think the PL should schedule for the next WC cup then N0v 20 - dec18 2022? do we carry on regardless its tough if you have players there get on with it or start July, have a break and finish end of June


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			how do you think the PL should schedule for the next WC cup then N0v 20 - dec18 2022? do we carry on regardless its tough if you have players there get on with it or start July, have a break and finish end of June
		
Click to expand...

They will definitely stop the Premier League for a month. Would make a mockery of the league if some of the teams had like 14-15 of their 25 man squad unavailable for 6 or 7 games. I believe the league will start 2 weeks earlier and finish 2 weeks later to accommodate.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			They will definitely stop the Premier League for a month. Would make a mockery of the league if some of the teams had like 14-15 of their 25 man squad unavailable for 6 or 7 games. I believe the league will start 2 weeks earlier and finish 2 weeks later to accommodate.
		
Click to expand...

but its not only a month when FIFA rules state the players must be available 21 days befor ethe tournament starts so maybe up to 7 weeks?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			but its not only a month when FIFA rules state the players must be available 21 days befor ethe tournament starts so maybe up to 7 weeks?
		
Click to expand...

Tough, the managers get paid millions and the clubs happily travel the world satisfying  corporate sponsors.....


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			but its not only a month when FIFA rules state the players must be available 21 days befor ethe tournament starts so maybe up to 7 weeks?
		
Click to expand...

Does it say that specifically for this world cup? I did read somewhere that each season is starting a week earlier over the next few years - note how this one is starting August 10th instead of 19th or whatever. So it that continues they could be starting that season in mid-July. Would surely give ample time then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2018)

No idea what they are going to do for the Qatar WC - suspect things are going to be royally messed up

I suspect the season will start 3 weeks early and then finish 3 weeks later - itâ€™s going to be messy and itâ€™s going to test the teams squad


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 25, 2018)

The World Cup going to Qatar is a joke of course, that being said whilst it may hamper clubs second half of the season it could also mean that most of the European based players are bang on form. 

Could be a cracker of a comp.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 25, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			That was when the best invites you had were to Sincil Bank and Field Mill and not the ICC  ............. 

Click to expand...

Still used to get beat &#128534;.  oh that was a good day at work the day after when the stags beat mighty City.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			The World Cup going to Qatar is a joke of course, that being said whilst it may hamper clubs second half of the season it could also mean that most of the European based players are bang on form. 

Could be a cracker of a comp.
		
Click to expand...

I was dead against it, but then I remembered that in the lead-up to Christmas we tend to be in the pub all the time anyway, so having the latter stages of a world cup on as well could actually be pretty good.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2018)

Leaving the PL to run while the World Cup was on would certainly make for an interesting pre-World Cup transfer window as fees of players from countries not in the WC / not in their national teams sky rocket.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Tough, the managers get paid millions and the clubs happily travel the world satisfying  corporate sponsors.....
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 25, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Still used to get beat ðŸ˜–.  oh that was a good day at work the day after when the stags beat mighty City.
		
Click to expand...

Just a shame Gillimgham didnâ€™t manage to beat you as well!! :rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Leaving the PL to run while the World Cup was on would certainly make for an interesting pre-World Cup transfer window as fees of players from countries not in the WC / not in their national teams sky rocket.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Liverpool are four years ahead of the curve and that's why they signed Guinea international Naby Keita...

Aaron Ramsey and Andy Robertson will be in high demand as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2018)

Well a few more confirmed signings today and a couple of interesting rumours 

Chelsea have confirmed the signing of Rob Green ?! Also rumoured to be looking at Reina - guess itâ€™s getting close to seeing Courtois going 

Fulham have added a new keeper plus it looks like Schurrle - looking like getting a solid squad 

Wolves sign another guy from Portugal 

And Barcelona sign Malcom just as he was about to sign for Roma and also for cheaper than what Everton paid for Richarlinson ?!? Madness

The wonder closes in 14 days - wonder if anyone of the other top 6 are going to bring people in ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2018)

Please with Schurrle coming but still want Mitrovic to provide an alternative. I'd like another quality defender but so far very pleased. Has to come together on the pitch of course


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 25, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Just a shame Gillimgham didnâ€™t manage to beat you as well!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Went to that game, well went down, watched it in a pub called Post office in Wembley. What a day that was. I knew we were back in the "big time" after that nail biter. ðŸ˜
Had a good natter with the hero of the day ( Nicky Weaver ) a couple of years ago. His dad was in Nottingham City hospital having/ recovering from heart surgery. He could remember signing with a marker pen the wing of me Renault 19. :rofl:I never had a programme or shirt for him to sign.

Sold that car to a Utd fan, ðŸ˜‚.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2018)

In other news Liverpool have been fined Â£7,101 for their fans' conduct against Roma.
They were charged for having fans set off fireworks, the throwing of objects and crowd disturbances in their semi-final at Anfield on 24 April.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			In other news Liverpool have been fined Â£7,101 for their fans' conduct against Roma.
They were charged for having fans set off fireworks, the throwing of objects and crowd disturbances in their semi-final at Anfield on 24 April.
		
Click to expand...

What did Roma get fined for the attempted murder of a Liverpool fan by 2 Roma fans?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What did Roma get fined for the attempted murder of a Liverpool fan by 2 Roma fans?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t know mate, that wasnâ€™t in the news report I read.

Hereâ€™s the link for you.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/44958826


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Donâ€™t know mate, that wasnâ€™t in the news report I read.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprising.

Very poor journalism imo, added a little sentence about Liverpool in between a story on Marseille


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Not surprising.

Very poor journalism imo, added a little sentence about Liverpool in between a story on Marseille

Click to expand...

Why is not surprising?

Why poor journalism?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Why is not surprising?

Why poor journalism?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s wedged in between a report about Marseille and no mention of the attempted murder of an innocent man by 2 Italian cowards.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Itâ€™s wedged in between a report about Marseille and no mention of the attempted murder of an innocent man by 2 Italian cowards.
		
Click to expand...

Because itâ€™s 2 seperate incidents, Roma were fined back in June for their fans behaviour and their Scum fans are in court in October for the assault.
UEFA only dealt with the charges against Liv today.

Hereâ€™s the Mirror report.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpool-fined-7100-uefa-crowd-12980476.amp


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What did Roma get fined for the attempted murder of a Liverpool fan by 2 Roma fans?
		
Click to expand...

Come on Stu, it's UEFA. If you're caught making racist comments you get fined 5000 Euros but if you dare to unveil a shirt promoting a rival betting company you get fined 75000 Euros. It's got nothing to do with right or wrong and everything to do with money.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea have confirmed the signing of Rob Green ?! Also rumoured to be looking at Reina - guess itâ€™s getting close to seeing Courtois going
		
Click to expand...

You think both of those are a replacement for Coutois??

Rob Green is a free and will sign only a 1 year contract as he's on the verge of retirement and will provide cover only for Courtois and Willy as a third choice keeper as our other keepers have been put out on loan.

Reina is not a replacement for Coutois either, if he came, at some time, Sarri has made it clear that he would like Reina on his coaching staff only.

Now if you want to talk about a proper target that would see some outgoing movement, I can see us winning the fight for Thiago, as that is where Sarri see's we need a bit more influence quite quickly.

I honestly think all the big names will stay to see how they get on with and adapt to Sarri, yes theirs some big clubs coming in for some of our stars, and eventually the club may buckle if the price becomes too stupid to refuse, but with the changes Sarri is looking to make and shuffle the pack about means that it doesn't derail us if we loose anyone.

Big names always move on or retire at some point, the team/club will crack on as it has when faced with this before, new stars will be brought in or born....

The futures blue....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			You think both of those are a replacement for Coutois??

Rob Green is a free and will sign only a 1 year contract as he's on the verge of retirement and will provide cover only for Courtois and Willy as a third choice keeper as our other keepers have been put out on loan.

Reina is not a replacement for Coutois either, if he came, at some time, Sarri has made it clear that he would like Reina on his coaching staff only.

Now if you want to talk about a proper target that would see some outgoing movement, I can see us winning the fight for Thiago, as that is where Sarri see's we need a bit more influence quite quickly.

I honestly think all the big names will stay to see how they get on with and adapt to Sarri, yes theirs some big clubs coming in for some of our stars, and eventually the club may buckle if the price becomes too stupid to refuse, but with the changes Sarri is looking to make and shuffle the pack about means that it doesn't derail us if we loose anyone.

Big names always move on or retire at some point, the team/club will crack on as it has when faced with this before, new stars will be brought in or born....

The futures blue....
		
Click to expand...

be an expensive GK coach at Â£9m as he just signed for Milan on a free?

What do you make of the increased Courtois to Madrid reports? wages etc agreed fake news?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			You think both of those are a replacement for Coutois??

Rob Green is a free and will sign only a 1 year contract as he's on the verge of retirement and will provide cover only for Courtois and Willy as a third choice keeper as our other keepers have been put out on loan.

Reina is not a replacement for Coutois either, if he came, at some time, Sarri has made it clear that he would like Reina on his coaching staff only.

Now if you want to talk about a proper target that would see some outgoing movement, I can see us winning the fight for Thiago, as that is where Sarri see's we need a bit more influence quite quickly.

I honestly think all the big names will stay to see how they get on with and adapt to Sarri, yes theirs some big clubs coming in for some of our stars, and eventually the club may buckle if the price becomes too stupid to refuse, but with the changes Sarri is looking to make and shuffle the pack about means that it doesn't derail us if we loose anyone.

Big names always move on or retire at some point, the team/club will crack on as it has when faced with this before, new stars will be brought in or born....

The futures blue....
		
Click to expand...

Well lots of reports have him gone for about Â£30mil because his contract is up next summer and wonâ€™t sign a new one 

Donâ€™t see Reina being a coach just yet and certainly not at the Â£9mil reported - he is also a GK Sarri knows and can see him being a bit of a stop gap until a new one is found - a bit like Van De Sar was supposed to be until he kept going and going 

If Thiago is available I will be surprised if Chelsea win the race - being without CL and the club in turmoil right now in regards owner and what happens with managers. It will I guess depend on what clubs are after him but if it is Man Utd to maybe replace a Juve bound Pogba then canâ€™t see Chelsea winning it 

Going to be an interesting season - big risk with the manager , which players are going and staying , willl the club be sold ? Stadium built


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well lots of reports have him gone for about Â£30mil because his contract is up next summer and wonâ€™t sign a new one 

Donâ€™t see Reina being a coach just yet and certainly not at the Â£9mil reported - he is also a GK Sarri knows and can see him being a bit of a stop gap until a new one is found - a bit like Van De Sar was supposed to be until he kept going and going 

If Thiago is available I will be surprised if Chelsea win the race - being without CL and the club in turmoil right now in regards owner and what happens with managers. It will I guess depend on what clubs are after him but if it is Man Utd to maybe replace a Juve bound Pogba then canâ€™t see Chelsea winning it 

Going to be an interesting season - big risk with the manager , which players are going and staying , willl the club be sold ? Stadium built
		
Click to expand...

If Pogba leaves United, it's a sad summer for Man Utd. I don't expect it to happen though, as much as fans of other teams would love him to go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If Pogba leaves United, it's a sad summer for Man Utd. I don't expect it to happen though, as much as fans of other teams would love him to go.
		
Click to expand...

Would prefer he stayed because he has been disappointing since he arrived because Maureen doesnâ€™t appear to know how to get the best out of him and maybe he just isnâ€™t suited to the Prem and the pace and lack of space afforded to him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If Pogba leaves United, it's a sad summer for Man Utd. I don't expect it to happen though, as much as fans of other teams would love him to go.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are kidding yourself there. If Pogba plays as he did last year, if Mourinho plays him as he did last year then fans of other teams will be very happy for him to stay. If he returns this year as the guy who plays for France, different matter.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2018)

"And I'm also happy to smile and to see that, you know, you can change your opinion and change as a person. Is funny. But that's okay.

"But maybe this season finally you (the press) demand that they win. You, I think, you have to be fair and now you have to demand and say the team with investments, who are making investments that they started making last season, not just this season, last season.



:rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea being linked with Reina is bizarre. He just signed for Milan on a free a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Chelsea being linked with Reina is bizarre. He just signed for Milan on a free a few weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

Scored a penalty this morning as well...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 26, 2018)

Just read about the City v Liverpool friendly. city still have 16 players absent from the squad coz of the World Cup. Might of been easier if City's preseason tour had been in Russia .&#128513;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just read about the City v Liverpool friendly. city still have 16 players absent from the squad coz of the World Cup. Might of been easier if City's preseason tour had been in Russia .&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

No moaning allowed you've just got to get on with it!


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			be an expensive GK coach at Â£9m as he just signed for Milan on a free?

What do you make of the increased Courtois to Madrid reports? wages etc agreed fake news?
		
Click to expand...

The relationship he had with Sarri in the past was a very positive one, so maybe he just wants to follow him as some players do, coupled with a desire to play back in the PL? 

Sarri has gone on record to say he would want Reina in his backroom staff, obviously when the time is right, but if Courtois won't sign a new contract and there's serious money on the table, then you have to take it now rather than being in the situation Arsenal found themselves in with too many players holding their club for ransom or walking for free, it's only a year so cash in now if we have to and use Reina as a stop gap whilst were rebuilding a new team/squad; or, if he produces the goods, keep him as long as we want as No1!

I don't think CL is such a big deal as some make out, especially if they believe that CL is a real possibility the following season, to which a bonus structure would be built in for signing if achieved.

Dark, grey and dull Manchester or the bright lights of London, wages possibly similar, 2 very different managers, I know where I'd rather be playing & staying :smirk:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Dark, grey and dull Manchester or the bright lights of London, wages possibly similar, 2 very different managers, I know where I'd rather be playing & staying :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Just because you play in Manchester doesn't mean you live or have to go out there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just because you play in Manchester doesn't mean you live or have to go out there.
		
Click to expand...

Yep a lot of people who play in Manchester and Liverpool live in some very exclusive secluded places. 

Right now I canâ€™t see many reasons for players picking Chelsea over the Manchester Clubs if that was a choice for them and I donâ€™t think with the current situation with the owner they could even afford to go mad offering stupid wages and certainly no guarantee of CL next season as well


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just because you play in Manchester doesn't mean you live or have to go out there.
		
Click to expand...

Unless they're commuting for 5 hours a day it's the same difference. It's grim up north.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Unless they're commuting for 5 hours a day it's the same difference. It's grim up north.
		
Click to expand...

In the past the big players for Liverpool / Everton used to live out Southport way. I don't know if that is still the case although I do know some Everton players who live in Cheshire.

Manchester players tend to live in Cheshire, Mere, Prestbury, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Wilmslow, Bowden

They could also live Leeds way, Harrogate, n. Leeds area.

Honestly, if you have not been there then take a trip. It might open your mind to parts of the north you never knew could exist. You would also see why many come here and stay. We avoid the pollution and congestion of down south as well :ears:


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep a lot of people who play in Manchester and Liverpool live in some very exclusive secluded places. 

Right now I canâ€™t see many reasons for players picking Chelsea over the Manchester Clubs if that was a choice for them and I donâ€™t think with the current situation with the owner they could even afford to go mad offering stupid wages and certainly no guarantee of CL next season as well
		
Click to expand...

What's this 'situation' with Roman you keep alluding to? You make it sound like he's unhappy and on the brink of selling, which he isn't, and as such, why can't we afford to go out and buy players and offer good wages? 

In fact, Roman is over in Nice attempting to seal a few deals supported by Granovskaia, concentrating on a major target, that being Daniele Rugani.  He's one of our top targets and we've already dangled Â£44.2m and a five year contract at the player and Juventus, so were hardly in a position of turmoil, as your describing, are we? 

Also, if the powers that be already know certain players are leaving for some serious money, then that could be the difference in negotiations knowing money is also coming in, so it's being accrued in new transfer talks, which is why we are after Gonzalo Higuain also, which I would say is more of a priority!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Unless they're commuting for 5 hours a day it's the same difference. It's grim up north.
		
Click to expand...

Come and stand outside the Bentley, McLaren, Aston Martin garages in and around Manchester / Liverpool you may change your view of north of Watford .
Theres places here only a pl player could afford.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 26, 2018)

Watford still sticking with taking Everton on about the Silva tapping up.

Watford need to know their place.....:rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Come and stand outside the Bentley, McLaren, Aston Martin garages in and around Manchester / Liverpool you may change your view of north of Watford .
Theres places here only a pl player could afford.
		
Click to expand...

It's just not London though is it?


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Come and stand outside the Bentley, McLaren, Aston Martin garages in and around Manchester / Liverpool you may change your view of north of Watford .
Theres places here only a pl player could afford.
		
Click to expand...

Pitching up a tent on a high end garage forecourt doesn't quite appeal to me, but we have them here in the Midlands and down Sarf as well :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's just not London though is it? 

Click to expand...

Nor is Watford :ears:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Watford still sticking with taking Everton on about the Silva tapping up.

Watford need to know their place.....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

These little clubs wanting PL rules enforced.... How dare they!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 26, 2018)

Which team will be the first to call on BIG SAM ?


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 26, 2018)

Not that I actually care.......but it's the only thing I find interesting.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Which team will be the first to call on BIG SAM ?
		
Click to expand...



Oh no he's back......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Watford statement:
https://www.watfordfc.com/club/club-statement-watford-fc-official-statement


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's just not London though is it? 

Click to expand...

Thankfully not


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Watford statement:
https://www.watfordfc.com/club/club-statement-watford-fc-official-statement

Click to expand...

I like that it's going down the road of 'principles' rather than just seeking monies.

So, what if the PL find Everton guilty, what are the penalty options; fine, docked points?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			I like that it's going down the road of 'principles' rather than just seeking monies.

So, what if the PL find Everton guilty, what are the penalty options; fine, docked points?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what the punishment will be, but no sympathy if weâ€™re found guilty.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Nor is Watford :ears:
		
Click to expand...

And I wouldn't expect a top player to want to play for them either!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			I like that it's going down the road of 'principles' rather than just seeking monies.

So, what if the PL find Everton guilty, what are the penalty options; fine, docked points?
		
Click to expand...

Do you reckon Everton could survive the annual relagation battle with minus 6 points?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			I like that it's going down the road of 'principles' rather than just seeking monies.

So, what if the PL find Everton guilty, what are the penalty options; fine, docked points?
		
Click to expand...

Surely Watford are equally guilty of robbing 50 million quid off Everton this week. I'd call it quits.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Do you reckon Everton could survive the annual relagation battle with minus 6 points?   

Click to expand...

Of course we will, guaranteed to make them up by beating Watford twice. :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Surely Watford are equally guilty of robbing 50 million quid off Everton this week. I'd call it quits.
		
Click to expand...

What 50 million is that then?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			What 50 million is that then?
		
Click to expand...

the 34 that becomes 50 on the back page.

on this note wouldn't you of sooner kept Lookman after his RBL expierience last season and similar stats to Ricarlson?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			the 34 that becomes 50 on the back page.

on this note wouldn't you of sooner kept Lookman after his RBL expierience last season and similar stats to Ricarlson?
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to keep them both. Richarlison one side, Lookman the other.

Good on Watford for being able to agree to the transfer of Richarlison and wait for the money to clear before dragging this back up. Didn't want to miss out on that transfer money.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			the 34 that becomes 50 on the back page.

on this note wouldn't you of sooner kept Lookman after his RBL expierience last season and similar stats to Ricarlson?
		
Click to expand...

34 mil is still a daylight robbery :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			the 34 that becomes 50 on the back page.

on this note wouldn't you of sooner kept Lookman after his RBL expierience last season and similar stats to Ricarlson?
		
Click to expand...

Silva is saying he wants to keep Lookman, if Silva stabilises us and moves us forward it will take 2-3 yrs for that to happen, god knows who will come in and who will go.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			34 mil is still a daylight robbery :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

How much did you lot pay for Sissoko? :whoo:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd like to keep them both. Richarlison one side, Lookman the other.

Good on Watford for being able to agree to the transfer of Richarlison and wait for the money to clear before dragging this back up. Didn't want to miss out on that transfer money.
		
Click to expand...

Both prefer the left though? can be a balancing act to get both game time and development.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Silva is saying he wants to keep Lookman, if Silva stabilises us and moves us forward it will take 2-3 yrs for that to happen, god knows who will come in and who will go.
		
Click to expand...

he'll be lucky to get 3 years these days ask Ronald......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			he'll be lucky to get 3 years these days ask Ronald......
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s my biggest fear


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How much did you lot pay for Sissoko? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

If you're expecting me to defend that and claim it was money well spent, then you're sorely mistaken.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			If you're expecting me to defend that and claim it was money well spent, then you're sorely mistaken.
		
Click to expand...

But yet itâ€™s ok to judge Richarlisonâ€™s fee before heâ€™s even kicked a ball for us!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			But yet itâ€™s ok to judge Richarlisonâ€™s fee before heâ€™s even kicked a ball for us! 

Click to expand...

It's very clearly a ridiculous fee. He actually earned a reputation for missing sitters. He only scored 5 goals, the last of which was in November. If that's a 35 million pound attacker then the game really has gone mad.

Us also wasting a similar stupid fee on Sissoko two years ago isn't really relevant is it? I was saying exactly the same thing at the time.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 26, 2018)

He was very good under Silva though tbf, so understand why they've bought him. It was once Silva left and the system changed that his effectiveness dropped.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's very clearly a ridiculous fee. He actually earned a reputation for missing sitters. He only scored 5 goals, the last of which was in November. If that's a 35 million pound attacker then the game really has gone mad.

Us also wasting a similar stupid fee on Sissoko two years ago isn't really relevant is it? I was saying exactly the same thing at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Ox cost Liv 35mil and heâ€™d scored 5 goals in 5 years, the fee looked massive at the time yet it looks value for money, barring his injury heâ€™s been a totally different player and 
look back over the past 5 years, fees have been on the rise, time will tell if itâ€™s money well spent.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Ox cost Liv 35mil and heâ€™d scored 5 goals in 5 years, the fee looked massive at the time yet it looks value for money, barring his injury heâ€™s been a totally different player and 
look back over the past 5 years, fees have been on the rise, time will tell if itâ€™s money well spent.
		
Click to expand...

True, Oxlade was good, but that fee had 'English tax' rolled into it of course. Richarlison will probably do a job, but I'd expect a big return for 35 million. Certainly more than the 5 goals he managed last season.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

I see the McGuire to United is gathering pace.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			True, Oxlade was good, but that fee had 'English tax' rolled into it of course. Richarlison will probably do a job, but I'd expect a big return for 35 million. Certainly more than the 5 goals he managed last season.
		
Click to expand...

He is an educated gamble, perhaps not even that educated . Pretty much all PL fees are inflated so we have to accept that. Silva likes him, the DoF liked him in his previous job but couldn't land him. It is set up for him to work, over to him now. I agree it is too much but so many fees are now. How often do you get a good deal?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is an educated gamble, perhaps not even that educated . Pretty much all PL fees are inflated so we have to accept that. Silva likes him, the DoF liked him in his previous job but couldn't land him. It is set up for him to work, over to him now. I agree it is too much but so many fees are now. *How often do you get a good deal?*

Click to expand...

Usually when someone's contract is in it's last year. 

At Spurs it's quite bizarre. All our best players didn't really cost that much, whereas the the expensive ones have largely been flops.
Toby - 11 mil
Eriksen - 12 mil
Vertonghen - 12 mil?
Alli - 5 mil
Trippier - 4 mil?
Kane - 0 

Soldado - 30 mil
Sissoko - 30 mil
Aurier - 20 mil?

Some exceptions like Son and Davinson who were expensive and did well, but by and large spending big doesn't work for us. :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2018)

It is getting harder and harder though and for every good deal you get at Â£5m it is easy to forget the ones that don't work and are quietly shipped out. Just being in the PL tends to inflate prices.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			I see the McGuire to United is gathering pace.
		
Click to expand...

i dont rate him.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			I see the McGuire to United is gathering pace.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			i dont rate him.
		
Click to expand...

Who, this lad? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jake_McGuire
No, me neither. Not sure why United would buy him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			I like that it's going down the road of 'principles' rather than just seeking monies.

So, what if the PL find Everton guilty, what are the penalty options; fine, docked points?
		
Click to expand...

Everton - rank amateurs - they didnt even get a nice day out at Blackpool out of it.:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			I see the McGuire to United is gathering pace.
		
Click to expand...

Unlike Mcguire....


----------



## Jensen (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			What's this 'situation' with Roman you keep alluding to? You make it sound like he's unhappy and on the brink of selling, which he isn't, and as such, why can't we afford to go out and buy players and offer good wages? 

y!
		
Click to expand...

I hope his Sky box doesn't freeze in Israel, cause that's the only way he's gonna see Chelsea this year &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			What's this 'situation' with Roman you keep alluding to? You make it sound like he's unhappy and on the brink of selling, which he isn't, and as such, why can't we afford to go out and buy players and offer good wages? 

In fact, Roman is over in Nice attempting to seal a few deals supported by Granovskaia, concentrating on a major target, that being Daniele Rugani.  He's one of our top targets and we've already dangled Â£44.2m and a five year contract at the player and Juventus, so were hardly in a position of turmoil, as your describing, are we? 

Also, if the powers that be already know certain players are leaving for some serious money, then that could be the difference in negotiations knowing money is also coming in, so it's being accrued in new transfer talks, which is why we are after Gonzalo Higuain also, which I would say is more of a priority!
		
Click to expand...

Surely you know the current situation with Roman not getting a visa , stopping building the stadium and with strong rumours of someone from the North West looking to buy the club. Unless he has the visa situation sorted now and can work in the UK again ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			the 34 that becomes 50 on the back page.

on this note wouldn't you of sooner kept Lookman after his RBL expierience last season and similar stats to Ricarlson?
		
Click to expand...

Lookman looks a better player than Richarlinson- still canâ€™t believe Barcelona got Malcom for less. 

It just seems the same sort of transfer as last summer - Â£40plus mil for Sigurdsson and the Â£30plus mil for Klaseen

Mental price for a player who had a good 2/3 months when he first arrived - it would be a bit like spending Â£35 mil on Micheal Ricketts


----------



## Piece (Jul 26, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			He was very good under Silva though tbf, so understand why they've bought him. It was once Silva left and the system changed that his effectiveness dropped.
		
Click to expand...


When he was good, he was fantastic. With a full break and pre-season he could be excellent for Everton. We're very happy with the fee, mind you


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely you know the current situation with Roman not getting a visa , stopping building the stadium and with strong rumours of someone from the North West looking to buy the club. Unless he has the visa situation sorted now and can work in the UK again ?
		
Click to expand...


He's an Israelite, doesn't need a visa. Got his Israel passport couple of months ago.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2018)

Richarlison:

"When I was younger I'd watch Everton, I followed them a lot."

Find it difficult to believe a 10 year-old Richarlison was sat at home in Brazil watching Tony Hibbert pumping long balls up to Victor Anichebe.
&#128514;

Why do they come out with this rubbish?


----------



## Jensen (Jul 26, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			He's an Israelite, doesn't need a visa. Got his Israel passport couple of months ago.
		
Click to expand...

Really, thought a visa would be needed regardless


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

Jensen said:



			I hope his Sky box doesn't freeze in Israel, cause that's the only way he's gonna see Chelsea this year &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Why's that, delays are commonplace with these Investor Visa's, I'm confident if he reapplied for his IV status it will be sanctioned because he has more than invested the minimum amounts in the UK to be given one.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely you know the current situation with Roman not getting a visa , stopping building the stadium and with strong rumours of someone from the North West looking to buy the club. Unless he has the visa situation sorted now and can work in the UK again ?
		
Click to expand...

You make it sound like he was refused a visa, he wasn't. 

It was simply delayed, which when you take the time to look into the criteria around Investment Visa's, delays are commonplace.

Having successfully applied for such a visa, Roman can remain in the UK for up to 40 months and can apply for settlement after two, three or five years depending on the amount of money he wishes to invest, Roman has more than contributed well beyond all the guidelines for such a Visa.

Usually the Investor Visa is issued or renewed within eight weeks of submitting the application, although certain circumstances can lead to it being delayed, which was the case.

Reports suggest that Roman's initial visa didnâ€™t expire until the end of April, so his current wait and delay at that time was certainly not out of the ordinary.

The truth is that the chances of Roman being refused his replacement visa are pretty slim. 

Thereâ€™s been no reason for the media speculation regarding his Investor Visa status beyond filling column inches, and of course you siding with the doom & gloom scenario, you should support Spurs, you'd be better suited to the hate that they display towards Chelsea.  

There's more than a good chance weâ€™ll see Roman take his usual seat for the start of the new football season, it's in HIS hands as HE has withdrawn HIS application, it hasn't been refused and was only delayed, which is, as stated above, a common occurrence.

There's noting stopping Roman coming to the UK for 6 months on his new Israel passport, he simply cannot work in the UK, that's all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is an educated gamble, perhaps not even that educated . Pretty much all PL fees are inflated so we have to accept that. Silva likes him, the DoF liked him in his previous job but couldn't land him. It is set up for him to work, over to him now. I agree it is too much but so many fees are now. How often do you get a good deal?
		
Click to expand...

Seamus Coleman 60 Grand :whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lookman looks a better player than Richarlinson- still canâ€™t believe Barcelona got Malcom for less. 

It just seems the same sort of transfer as last summer - Â£40plus mil for Sigurdsson and the Â£30plus mil for Klaseen

Mental price for a player who had a good 2/3 months when he first arrived - it would be a bit like spending Â£35 mil on Micheal Ricketts
		
Click to expand...

Or Andy Carroll :rofl:
Youâ€™ve paid nearly 70 mil for a goalkeeper who cost Roma 6 mil 2 years ago! or is that different :rofl:


----------



## Jensen (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			You make it sound like he was refused a visa, he wasn't. 

It was simply delayed, which when you take the time to look into the criteria around Investment Visa's, delays are commonplace.

Having successfully applied for such a visa, Roman can remain in the UK for up to 40 months and can apply for settlement after two, three or five years depending on the amount of money he wishes to invest, Roman has more than contributed well beyond all the guidelines for such a Visa.

Usually the Investor Visa is issued or renewed within eight weeks of submitting the application, although certain circumstances can lead to it being delayed, which was the case.

Reports suggest that Roman's initial visa didnâ€™t expire until the end of April, so his current wait and delay at that time was certainly not out of the ordinary.

The truth is that the chances of Roman being refused his replacement visa are pretty slim. 

Thereâ€™s been no reason for the media speculation regarding his Investor Visa status beyond filling column inches, and of course you siding with the doom & gloom scenario, you should support Spurs, you'd be better suited to the hate that they display towards Chelsea.  

.
		
Click to expand...

So why the need to switch to Israeli citizenship?

Oh and the Spurs/Chelsea hate is a bit Pot/Kettle considering the comments you've made in that department ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			You make it sound like he was refused a visa, he wasn't. 

It was simply delayed, which when you take the time to look into the criteria around Investment Visa's, delays are commonplace.

Having successfully applied for such a visa, Roman can remain in the UK for up to 40 months and can apply for settlement after two, three or five years depending on the amount of money he wishes to invest, Roman has more than contributed well beyond all the guidelines for such a Visa.

Usually the Investor Visa is issued or renewed within eight weeks of submitting the application, although certain circumstances can lead to it being delayed, which was the case.

Reports suggest that Roman's initial visa didnâ€™t expire until the end of April, so his current wait and delay at that time was certainly not out of the ordinary.

The truth is that the chances of Roman being refused his replacement visa are pretty slim. 

Thereâ€™s been no reason for the media speculation regarding his Investor Visa status beyond filling column inches, a*nd of course you siding with the doom & gloom scenario, you should support Spurs, you'd be better suited to the hate that they display towards Chelsea.  
*
There's more than a good chance weâ€™ll see Roman take his usual seat for the start of the new football season, it's in HIS hands as HE has withdrawn HIS application, it hasn't been refused and was only delayed, which is, as stated above, a common occurrence.

There's noting stopping Roman coming to the UK for 6 months on his new Israel passport, he simply cannot work in the UK, that's all.
		
Click to expand...

Touch overreaction dont you think 

There is quite clearly something going on - were you not supposed to building a brand new shiney stadium but the owner himself has pulled the plug on that ?

Maybe he has pulled the plug based on the new regulations where people of certain wealth are to provide background in regards where the wealth has come from 

If there is no real issues why pull out of the visa if the chances of it being refused are pretty slim - its been a couple of months now , big rumours at one stage with the club possibly being sold , a complete mess with the managerial change , players looking to leave and maybe now is the time where the owner is looking to leave as well.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Touch overreaction dont you think 

There is quite clearly something going on - were you not supposed to building a brand new shiney stadium but the owner himself has pulled the plug on that ?

Maybe he has pulled the plug based on the new regulations where people of certain wealth are to provide background in regards where the wealth has come from 

If there is no real issues why pull out of the visa if the chances of it being refused are pretty slim - its been a couple of months now , big rumours at one stage with the club possibly being sold , a complete mess with the managerial change , players looking to leave and maybe now is the time where the owner is looking to leave as well.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a justified slant


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Seamus Coleman 60 Grand :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Makes up for the money we chucked last year &#128513;. Cracking player, best 60 grand we will ever spend.

Sounds like Klaasen is off to Germany.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Makes up for the money we chucked last year ðŸ˜. Cracking player, best 60 grand we will ever spend.

Sounds like Klaasen is off to Germany.
		
Click to expand...

Feel sorry for Klaasen, wish him the best of luck if he goes and hopefully heâ€™ll re-start his career.


----------



## larmen (Jul 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Feel sorry for Klaasen, wish him the best of luck if he goes and hopefully heâ€™ll re-start his career.
		
Click to expand...

Is he any good? Werder Bremen is my club, and we never paid so much money for player. Previous highest fee was 8 million Euro for Marin who later got 'famous' in Chelsea. Now this guy is twice as expensive.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2018)

larmen said:



			Is he any good? Werder Bremen is my club, and we never paid so much money for player. Previous highest fee was 8 million Euro for Marin who later got 'famous' in Chelsea. Now this guy is twice as expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't tell you I'm afraid. He struggled with the pace and physicality of the PL but that is not unusual. Unfortunately for him the manager changed and the new one flat out dropped him. We don't know if he could have adapted. You may be getting a good deal, I don't know. 

The question is how similar is the Dutch league to the bundesliga, outside of the top 2-3?

As Paul has said, most Everton fans will wish him well. He kept his head down, didn't complain.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

larmen said:



			Is he any good? Werder Bremen is my club, and we never paid so much money for player. Previous highest fee was 8 million Euro for Marin who later got 'famous' in Chelsea. Now this guy is twice as expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Ajax Captain when they reached the Europa League and finished near the top of the Dutch League, also played for National team.
So after his 2-3 excellent seasons with them he looked a quality signing, unfortunately he struggled in a bad team and personally I donâ€™t think he was given a chance.
Have a search on you tube for any vids from his time with Ajax, their fans adored him and held him in very high regards.
I hope you get the player Ajax had.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2018)

Piece said:



			When he was good, he was fantastic. With a full break and pre-season he could be excellent for Everton. We're very happy with the fee, mind you 

Click to expand...

Is a good point actually - he never got a break last year, it's no wonder he burnt out. He went from being mid-way through the Brazilian season at Fluminese into a full Premier League campaign - one of the most physically demanding leagues in the world - with no break. Hopefully after a summer to reset he'll be back firing under Silva this season.

And yeah, I bet you are, tidy profit that after 1 season!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Richarlison:

"When I was younger I'd watch Everton, I followed them a lot."

Find it difficult to believe a 10 year-old Richarlison was sat at home in Brazil watching Tony Hibbert pumping long balls up to Victor Anichebe.
&#62978;

Why do they come out with this rubbish?
		
Click to expand...

Haha, that's class.  Much as I loved him at Spurs, Robbie Keane was the worst for this. When he joined Liverpool he said it was a boyhood ambition. Then when he went to Celtic on loan and said the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, that's class.  Much as I loved him at Spurs, Robbie Keane was the worst for this. When he joined Liverpool he said it was a boyhood ambition. Then when he went to Celtic on loan and said the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

I know itâ€™s great, Harry Kane claiming to be a Spurs fan then the pictures of him as a kid in his Arsenal kit come out :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I know itâ€™s great, Harry Kane claiming to be a Spurs fan then the pictures of him as a kid in his Arsenal kit come out :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

no mention of  stevie G in blue?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, that's class.  Much as I loved him at Spurs, Robbie Keane was the worst for this. When he joined Liverpool he said it was a boyhood ambition. Then when he went to Celtic on loan and said the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

Yep just as believable as a starry eyed boy from barnsley watching dave Beasant hoofing balls up to Colin Lee and being soooooo enamoured with it.....or did the conversion come later?:rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I know itâ€™s great, Harry Kane claiming to be a Spurs fan then the pictures of him as a kid in his Arsenal kit come out :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's because he was in the Arsenal youth academy. Everyone knows about that.

Carragher is the one that confuses me! Everton through and through yet he played for Liverpool for 20 years. That must be a delicate balancing act? What do Everton fans think of him, I'm curious?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That's because he was in the Arsenal youth academy. Everyone knows about that.

Carragher is the one that confuses me! Everton through and through yet he played for Liverpool for 20 years. That must be a delicate balancing act? What do Everton fans think of him, I'm curious?
		
Click to expand...

Carragher explains it in his book and is very honest why he swapped, Gerrard just bluffs it and comes up with excuses. :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			no mention of  stevie G in blue?
		
Click to expand...

No way! Any pictures?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Carragher explains it in his book and is very honest why he swapped, Gerrard just bluffs it and comes up with excuses. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So do I take it Everton fans like Carragher then? Or do they still hate him because he's a Liverpool legend?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			So do I take it Everton fans like Carragher then? Or do they still hate him because he's a Liverpool legend?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not a love hate thing to be honest.
Local lad done good, wore his heart on his sleeve and reached the heights of his chosen career, far better career than heâ€™d of had with us over the same time span.
Rooney and his â€œonce a blue, always a blueâ€ is more irritating or Barmby and his comments when he went to the Liv.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Klaassen gone and weâ€™ve moved a few rungs up the nett spend table.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2018)

Bit of a shame really. Was hoping Silva would be able to get the most out of him, he's so talented. Just worried where the creativity comes from in midfield if Gylfi gets injured or isn't playing well. Without Gylfi we've got Gueye, Schneiderlin, McCarthy, Besic all defensive midfielders and then two youth prospects who are good but not good enough to creatively run a midfield in the Premier League yet.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Bit of a shame really. Was hoping Silva would be able to get the most out of him, he's so talented. Just worried where the creativity comes from in midfield if Gylfi gets injured or isn't playing well. Without Gylfi we've got Gueye, Schneiderlin, McCarthy, Besic all defensive midfielders and then two youth prospects who are good but not good enough to creatively run a midfield in the Premier League yet.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh, I donâ€™t expect Silva to know himself just yet, Iâ€™m more worried weâ€™ve still got Williams and Jags at the back!
Best hope the fans are patient!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2018)

I can see it already. There's going to be a massive gap between defence and midfield. We'll have a lot of attacking talent on the wings and up top but without someone pulling the strings in midfield and distributing the ball properly - something Davy could have done very well, we'll end up just playing hoof balls up to Tosun. Would have been far better off selling Schneiderlin and thinning out the number of defensive midfielders we have than sacking off one of our few talented creative midfielders.

Fee agreed with Barca for Mina apparently. We need him badly right now. Not feeling overly confident going into this season.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I can see it already. There's going to be a massive gap between defence and midfield. We'll have a lot of attacking talent on the wings and up top but without someone pulling the strings in midfield and distributing the ball properly - something Davy could have done very well, we'll end up just playing hoof balls up to Tosun. Would have been far better off selling Schneiderlin and thinning out the number of defensive midfielders we have than sacking off one of our few talented creative midfielders.

Fee agreed with Barca for Mina apparently. We need him badly right now. Not feeling overly confident going into this season.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t really believe our signings until they appear in the shirt. 
Been linked with every man and his dog over the past few seasons.
Iâ€™ll take a rough season if we actually see an improvement on the field in terms of style of football and effort from players.
No doubt if we finish below 8th the nkobs will be on to tell us we should of kept allardyce.


----------



## drewster (Jul 27, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I can see it already. There's going to be a massive gap between defence and midfield. We'll have a lot of attacking talent on the wings and up top but without someone pulling the strings in midfield and distributing the ball properly - something Davy could have done very well, we'll end up just playing hoof balls up to Tosun. Would have been far better off selling Schneiderlin and thinning out the number of defensive midfielders we have than sacking off one of our few talented creative midfielders.

Fee agreed with Barca for Mina apparently. We need him badly right now. Not feeling overly confident going into this season.
		
Click to expand...

Get Ross Barkley back on loan !!!!  Seriously, he could be the answer you're looking for.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2018)

drewster said:



			Get Ross Barkley back on loan !!!!  Seriously, he could be the answer you're looking for.
		
Click to expand...

I'd take him. Won't be available though, reckon Sarri will end up using him quite a bit if they don't end up getting Golovin over the line. He's exactly the sort of player Sarri likes in his system, a creative midfielder with good work rate than will track back when needed. 

Speaking of Chelsea - I think they're going to be the team to watch this season. Sarri plays some really exciting football - his Napoli team were about as good a team as you could wish to watch. They're going to go back to a more classic 4-3-3 and I see them lining up;

-------------------Courtois----------------
--Azpi-----Christensen-----Cahill----Alonso----
--------------------Jorginho-------------------
------------Kante-----------Golovin------------
---Willian----------------------------Hazard-----
-------------------Morata-------------------------

I see Azpilicueta playing at Right Back but in a more defensive wing-back type role where he tucks in and forms a defensive 3 when Alonso bombs forward. Jorginho is the key man in the system - he's the "Regista" - a role made famous by Pirlo and one that Sarri loves to play. All the play goes through Jorginho and he's the catalyst for every Chelsea attack. The key to getting the most out of a player like Jorginho is having someone who can get the ball back off the opposition for him. At Napoli he had Allan, at Chelsea he's getting an upgrade, the best in the world at that role - Kante. 

If Chelsea can add a better ball-playing centre half to partner Christensen - someone like Rugani (who Sarri gave his first opportunity to at Empoli) or Koulibaly (one of the best BPD's in the world and again someone Sarri has worked closely with) they'll have an incredibly strong team. They're maybe a world-class striker short as well, but the system Sarri plays could really get the most out of Alvaro Morata. If I was a Chelsea fan I'd be very excited about the season ahead, they're going to get to watch some brilliant football and should be top contenders for the title. 

This could be the most exciting season of Premier League football we've seen. Chelsea, City, Liverpool, Spurs and Arsenal are all going to be playing free-flowing attacking football, then there are teams like Everton and West Ham who have new managers who look to play good football and West Ham have made some very good attacking signings. This season is going to be great, just a shame Mourinho's still around sticking up the league with his style of play.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2018)

You are favourites to sign Mina, it really seems like that one is going through. You may not have a vast amount of number 10s anymore, but at least you have wing options now. You started last season with three number 10s and no wingers. Now you have one number 10 and four wingers. That's probably an improvement, no? Could Vlasic cover Sigurdsson if need be?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd take him. Won't be available though, reckon Sarri will end up using him quite a bit if they don't end up getting Golovin over the line. He's exactly the sort of player Sarri likes in his system, a creative midfielder with good work rate than will track back when needed. 

Speaking of Chelsea - I think they're going to be the team to watch this season. Sarri plays some really exciting football - his Napoli team were about as good a team as you could wish to watch. They're going to go back to a more classic 4-3-3 and I see them lining up;

-------------------Courtois----------------
--Azpi-----Christensen-----Cahill----Alonso----
--------------------Jorginho-------------------
------------Kante-----------Golovin------------
---Willian----------------------------Hazard-----
-------------------Morata-------------------------

I see Azpilicueta playing at Right Back but in a more defensive wing-back type role where he tucks in and forms a defensive 3 when Alonso bombs forward. Jorginho is the key man in the system - he's the "Regista" - a role made famous by Pirlo and one that Sarri loves to play. All the play goes through Jorginho and he's the catalyst for every Chelsea attack. The key to getting the most out of a player like Jorginho is having someone who can get the ball back off the opposition for him. At Napoli he had Allan, at Chelsea he's getting an upgrade, the best in the world at that role - Kante. 

If Chelsea can add a better ball-playing centre half to partner Christensen - someone like Rugani (who Sarri gave his first opportunity to at Empoli) or Koulibaly (one of the best BPD's in the world and again someone Sarri has worked closely with) they'll have an incredibly strong team. They're maybe a world-class striker short as well, but the system Sarri plays could really get the most out of Alvaro Morata. If I was a Chelsea fan I'd be very excited about the season ahead, they're going to get to watch some brilliant football and should be top contenders for the title. 

This could be the most exciting season of Premier League football we've seen. Chelsea, City, Liverpool, Spurs and Arsenal are all going to be playing free-flowing attacking football, then there are teams like Everton and West Ham who have new managers who look to play good football and West Ham have made some very good attacking signings. This season is going to be great, just a shame Mourinho's still around sticking up the league with his style of play.
		
Click to expand...

I can see Chelsea struggling this season. First of all, Golovin is going to Monaco so I don't know why you've put him in there. A few of their key players want out (Hazard, Courtois, Willian) so holding onto them will be the first battle - I doubt they keep all three. Morata was pretty poor last season so surely they'll be looking to replace him. I'm predicting a comfortable 6th place for them this season. If I was a Chelsea fan I'd be worried about the direction they're going in.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2018)

Didn't see Golovin had signed for Monaco. Thought with Roman's connections he was definitely going to end up joining Chelsea - obviously not. Loftus-Cheek, Fabregas or Barkley will slot into that role instead then. 

I think they'll keep all three and add to the squad before the deadline is up. I don't think they'll win the league but I'd put them in the Top 3. What do you think they have to be worried about? As long as they keep Hazard they're going to be right up there and they'll also be playing some awesome football, they'll be the best team to watch this year. My PL prediction at the minute would be:

City
Liverpool
Chelsea
Spurs
Arsenal
United

Those spots 3-6 are very close but think that'll be the top 3.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 27, 2018)

Think it's a bit previous to be making predictions...
Believe there'll be a few late surprises, in the transfer market, to be seen yet...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2018)

drewster said:



			Get Ross Barkley back on loan !!!!  Seriously, he could be the answer you're looking for.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be knocking on the door at Stamford Bridge and asking about taking either him or RLC, they wont need both. You are right, it is the type of player we need. If Barkley gets splinters again then the move has been a total waste. It cost him a World Cup spot, it could stunt his progress.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Didn't see Golovin had signed for Monaco. Thought with Roman's connections he was definitely going to end up joining Chelsea - obviously not. Loftus-Cheek, Fabregas or Barkley will slot into that role instead then. 

I think they'll keep all three and add to the squad before the deadline is up. I don't think they'll win the league but I'd put them in the Top 3. What do you think they have to be worried about? As long as they keep Hazard they're going to be right up there and they'll also be playing some awesome football, they'll be the best team to watch this year. My PL prediction at the minute would be:

City
Liverpool
Chelsea
Spurs
Arsenal
United

Those spots 3-6 are very close but think that'll be the top 3.
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think United will take a drop to 6th? Mourinho implosion? It could happen, but on paper their squad is very, very good still. One quality centre back is all they need (this has been true for about 5 years though). 
My current prediction is City to win again, Liverpool nearest rival, then United & Spurs (possibly other way round). Arsenal will actually challenge for 4th this year but narrowly miss out.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd be knocking on the door at Stamford Bridge and asking about taking either him or RLC, they wont need both. You are right, it is the type of player we need. If Barkley gets splinters again then the move has been a total waste. *It cost him a World Cup spot*, it could stunt his progress.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, it only partly cost him a World Cup spot. What also cost him a World Cup spot is not being very good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2018)

Barkley has all the ability in the world but as with a lot of good young players too much too soon and then getting greedy and going the a club for money - could add him a long list of English players like that. He needs to go abroad and get away from the Prem and rebuild his career 

I donâ€™t see the Top 4 changing , Spurs donâ€™t seem to be signing players which is strange and they could be the team at risk from maybe Arsenal , see Chelsea in 6th and then donâ€™t see any others getting near them. Fulham and Wolves look like they can consolidate a mid table spot and maybe higher 

West Ham and Everton new managers and spent a bit on new players - can see one struggling - donâ€™t think either team has a good enough goal scorer over a season and suspect at the back - West Ham a lot of changes so maybe it will be them 

And going down I see itâ€™s Cardiff then two from Brighton , Huddersfield, Southampton and Bournemouth 

Top 4 beinf 

City
Liverpool 
Utd 
Spurs


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			In fairness, it only partly cost him a World Cup spot. What also cost him a World Cup spot is not being very good.
		
Click to expand...

I think he is close to being very, very good and is the type of player England lacked this year. He stalled with us in his last year. Another manager, perhaps better players around him, could bring him on that little bit more.

He has two good feet, a cracking shot, glides past players, scores goals. His decision making is holding him back but will hopefully improve. I'm a fan.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd be knocking on the door at Stamford Bridge and asking about taking either him or RLC, they wont need both. You are right, it is the type of player we need. If Barkley gets splinters again then the move has been a total waste. It cost him a World Cup spot, it could stunt his progress.
		
Click to expand...

No chance, Iâ€™d rather we bring Leon Osman out of retirement 
Barkley is the next Rodwell :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

City, United, Chelsea then Arsenal, Spuds and the Liv for 5th & 6th.
Managers will be wise to Klopp now and very few wonâ€™t park the bus against them.
Salah wonâ€™t repeat last season, although he was fantastic to watch so happy to be wrong on that.
Spurs going into the new ground may stutter initially and without strengthening the squad the natives will turn.
Klippetty gone at end of season if no silverware comes in and certainly if he finishes outside top 4.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			No way! Any pictures? 

Click to expand...

safely stored alongside Michael owen with the PL trophy.......


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 27, 2018)

As, in many ways... The same as last season the fight to stay up will prove to be more interesting...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2018)

In my predictions I have pencilled in Cardiff, Brighton and Southampton to go down at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			As, in many ways... The same as last season the fight to stay up will prove to be more interesting...
		
Click to expand...

Certainly harder to call.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Barkley is the next Rodwell :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't wish that on anyone


----------



## drewster (Jul 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			In my predictions I have pencilled in Cardiff, Brighton and Southampton to go down at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Southampton over Huddersfield â€¦. are you sure ????


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wouldn't wish that on anyone 

Click to expand...

Rodwell...on trial at Watford right now oo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Piece said:



			Rodwell...on trial at Watford right now oo:

Click to expand...

superb prospect at Everton, ran after the money to City, suffered some injuries and never broke through at City, came to Sunderland, small glimpses here and there, refused to take a pay cut when they were relegated, hated up here!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2018)

drewster said:



			Southampton over Huddersfield â€¦. are you sure ????
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Huddersfield have made some solid signings and have a very astute manager by the looks of it. Southampton were lucky to stay up last year, and I don't rate Mark Hughes' chances of repeating the trick.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2018)

Rodwell was such a waste of talent, he looked like he was going to be a star before he moved to City. I really hope Barkley doesn't go the same way, England could do with a player like him right now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Rodwell was such a waste of talent, he looked like he was going to be a star before he moved to City. I really hope Barkley doesn't go the same way, England could do with a player like him right now.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think the Barkley your speaking of has turned up anymore than 10 times in the last 2-3 years.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 27, 2018)

You know bookies don't give much away but really Harry Kane to United at 4/1 from 33/1?

If true can't see that going down well at Tottenham Hotspur Stadium     ^^^^^^^


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t think the Barkley your speaking of has turned up anymore than 10 times in the last 2-3 years.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean turned up 2 or 3 times in 10 years


----------



## Jensen (Jul 27, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			You know bookies don't give much away but really Harry Kane to United at 4/1 from 33/1?

If true can't see that going down well at Tottenham Hotspur Stadium     ^^^^^^^   

Click to expand...

Harry's going nowhere &#128521;


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Harry's going nowhere &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Just keep tqelling yourself that, Jensen, just keep telling yourself that!  :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 27, 2018)

Not a chance of Kane going to UTD imo. 
Real maybe in the future,but not UTD.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

Twitter full of Zaha going to Chelsea and Pickford their No1 target if Courtois goes to RM.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 27, 2018)

Slime said:



			Just keep tqelling yourself that, Jensen, just keep telling yourself that!  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No bother with Levy in our corner &#128521;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2018)

So first looking at the top 6 at the end of last season I suspect most would be able to point to areas where they can be improved in the market and also tactically - so with the season coming up soon have those teams tried to address those areas 

Man City - hard to see an area but possibly at CB , Kompany is struggling with injuries - Stones form a bit flakey , Otemendi just not good enough and Laporte still a bit new - or at DM where Fernandinho legs are starting to struggle at times hence why I think they were looking to get Jorginho but they have only really made one signing - Mahrez for an area that they donâ€™t really need a fresh face so will be interesting to see how they improve on last season 

Man Utd - need a CB to partner Bailley and looks like Maguire the lastest but can still see Alderwield going , think they need a creative player because the manager doesnâ€™t seem to like Mata but their big signing so far Fred plays in a spot already for Matic and Herrera so again not sure about that signing. Think a mentality change from the manager is needed more than players but rumours of Kane would put the future of Lukaku into question - still donâ€™t think he scores enough important goals 

Spurs - need depth , been ok with injuries but miss a couple of key players for significant amounts of time and it could be a struggle - especially Kane and Erikson - very surprised one of the big clubs hasnâ€™t looked at Erikson - brilliant player. Beyond Kane itâ€™s where the goals are going to come from - Son ? and beyond that itâ€™s hard to see 

Liverpool - needed a GK , and to bring in quality in the middle of the park - bought three players for significant amount who on paper fill the gap and itâ€™s a first 11 that has been improved , Shaqiri adds depth and will be interesting to see how he reacts to not being a starter week in week out - the one I think will make a massive difference is Keita - he has the potential to be Kante but with goals and assists. Going to a big season and players like Sturridge and Origi got a chance to step up and support the front three 

Chelsea - been the normal saga with the manager which imo took too long to sort out , everyone knew he was dead man walking yet still started pre season. Have got a manager who played good football in Italy but ultimately has never won - will the Prem be a step too far. Player wise - needed a striker who scores and support for Kante - Jorginho provides that and Morata May have a better second season if he stays. If they lose Courtois, Willian and Hazard thatâ€™s their three best players going - will be who they replace them with being key , really big season for them , another season without CL wonâ€™t be good 

Arsenal - finally Wenger has left which helps the situation a great deal , added a couple of CBâ€™s which should help and a GK who has been thought of highly for a while , still missing the same player they have done for a while - someone to lead the team from the middle of the park , add that and can see them challenging for the the 4th spot with Spurs 

So I think this will be the top 6 

City fighting for the Title with Liverpool 
Utd comfy third 
Spurs fighting with Arsenal 
Chelsea at the moment in 6th but going to all depend on the next two weeks and what happens with the player movement 

Below them - if Everton click then can see them 7th but think they will be battling with Wolves - depends on if Tosun gets scoring 

Then will be Burnley , Fulham , Leicester, Palace  Newcastle and possibly West Ham mid table 

The rest of the teams fighting against relegation with because of the shear number of changes they made West Ham being dragged into it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So first looking at the top 6 at the end of last season I suspect most would be able to point to areas where they can be improved in the market and also tactically - so with the season coming up soon have those teams tried to address those areas 

Man City - hard to see an area but possibly at CB , Kompany is struggling with injuries - Stones form a bit flakey , Otemendi just not good enough and Laporte still a bit new - or at DM where Fernandinho legs are starting to struggle at times hence why I think they were looking to get Jorginho but they have only really made one signing - Mahrez for an area that they donâ€™t really need a fresh face so will be interesting to see how they improve on last season 

Man Utd - need a CB to partner Bailley and looks like Maguire the lastest but can still see Alderwield going , think they need a creative player because the manager doesnâ€™t seem to like Mata but their big signing so far Fred plays in a spot already for Matic and Herrera so again not sure about that signing. Think a mentality change from the manager is needed more than players but rumours of Kane would put the future of Lukaku into question - still donâ€™t think he scores enough important goals 

Spurs - need depth , been ok with injuries but miss a couple of key players for significant amounts of time and it could be a struggle - especially Kane and Erikson - very surprised one of the big clubs hasnâ€™t looked at Erikson - brilliant player. Beyond Kane itâ€™s where the goals are going to come from - Son ? and beyond that itâ€™s hard to see 

Liverpool - needed a GK , and to bring in quality in the middle of the park - bought three players for significant amount who on paper fill the gap and itâ€™s a first 11 that has been improved , Shaqiri adds depth and will be interesting to see how he reacts to not being a starter week in week out - the one I think will make a massive difference is Keita - he has the potential to be Kante but with goals and assists. Going to a big season and players like Sturridge and Origi got a chance to step up and support the front three 

Chelsea - been the normal saga with the manager which imo took too long to sort out , everyone knew he was dead man walking yet still started pre season. Have got a manager who played good football in Italy but ultimately has never won - will the Prem be a step too far. Player wise - needed a striker who scores and support for Kante - Jorginho provides that and Morata May have a better second season if he stays. If they lose Courtois, Willian and Hazard thatâ€™s their three best players going - will be who they replace them with being key , really big season for them , another season without CL wonâ€™t be good 

Arsenal - finally Wenger has left which helps the situation a great deal , added a couple of CBâ€™s which should help and a GK who has been thought of highly for a while , still missing the same player they have done for a while - someone to lead the team from the middle of the park , add that and can see them challenging for the the 4th spot with Spurs 

So I think this will be the top 6 

City fighting for the Title with Liverpool 
Utd comfy third 
Spurs fighting with Arsenal 
Chelsea at the moment in 6th but going to all depend on the next two weeks and what happens with the player movement 

Below them - if Everton click then can see them 7th but think they will be battling with Wolves - depends on if Tosun gets scoring 

Then will be Burnley , Fulham , Leicester, Palace  Newcastle and possibly West Ham mid table 

The rest of the teams fighting against relegation with because of the shear number of changes they made West Ham being dragged into it
		
Click to expand...

Tbf tho Phil Liverpool could sign Bendtner and youâ€™d put a spin on it. 

Danny Ings cough cough ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So first looking at the top 6 at the end of last season I suspect most would be able to point to areas where they can be improved in the market and also tactically - so with the season coming up soon have those teams tried to address those areas 

Man City - hard to see an area but possibly at CB , Kompany is struggling with injuries - Stones form a bit flakey , Otemendi just not good enough and Laporte still a bit new - or at DM where Fernandinho legs are starting to struggle at times hence why I think they were looking to get Jorginho but they have only really made one signing - Mahrez for an area that they donâ€™t really need a fresh face so will be interesting to see how they improve on last season 

Man Utd - need a CB to partner Bailley and looks like Maguire the lastest but can still see Alderwield going , think they need a creative player because the manager doesnâ€™t seem to like Mata but their big signing so far Fred plays in a spot already for Matic and Herrera so again not sure about that signing. Think a mentality change from the manager is needed more than players but rumours of Kane would put the future of Lukaku into question - still donâ€™t think he scores enough important goals 

Spurs - need depth , been ok with injuries but miss a couple of key players for significant amounts of time and it could be a struggle - especially Kane and Erikson - very surprised one of the big clubs hasnâ€™t looked at Erikson - brilliant player. Beyond Kane itâ€™s where the goals are going to come from - Son ? and beyond that itâ€™s hard to see 

Liverpool - needed a GK , and to bring in quality in the middle of the park - bought three players for significant amount who on paper fill the gap and itâ€™s a first 11 that has been improved , Shaqiri adds depth and will be interesting to see how he reacts to not being a starter week in week out - *the one I think will make a massive difference is Keita - he has the potential to be Kante but with goals and assists*. Going to a big season and players like Sturridge and Origi got a chance to step up and support the front three 

Chelsea - been the normal saga with the manager which imo took too long to sort out , everyone knew he was dead man walking yet still started pre season. Have got a manager who played good football in Italy but ultimately has never won - will the Prem be a step too far. Player wise - needed a striker who scores and support for Kante - Jorginho provides that and Morata May have a better second season if he stays. If they lose Courtois, Willian and Hazard thatâ€™s their three best players going - will be who they replace them with being key , really big season for them , another season without CL wonâ€™t be good 

Arsenal - finally Wenger has left which helps the situation a great deal , added a couple of CBâ€™s which should help and a GK who has been thought of highly for a while , still missing the same player they have done for a while - someone to lead the team from the middle of the park , add that and can see them challenging for the the 4th spot with Spurs 

So I think this will be the top 6 

City fighting for the Title with Liverpool 
Utd comfy third 
Spurs fighting with Arsenal 
Chelsea at the moment in 6th but going to all depend on the next two weeks and what happens with the player movement 

Below them - if Everton click then can see them 7th but think they will be battling with Wolves - depends on if Tosun gets scoring 

Then will be Burnley , Fulham , Leicester, Palace  Newcastle and possibly West Ham mid table 

The rest of the teams fighting against relegation with because of the shear number of changes they made West Ham being dragged into it
		
Click to expand...

I agree with quite alot of the above. 

I don't think City actually need any more defenders, BUT they just need the ones they have to play to their ability.

UTD fair assessment in regards to the tactics needing a tweak, but Fred may well be the player that allows Pogba to play his game, if that happens then they are a totally different side and one that challenges for the title imo.

I think Spurs, Arsenal and Chelsea are after the last CL place. Chelsea have a lot of ifs atm, start the season squad intact and with the usual new manager boost and they could challenege, lose a few players and they could implode. Spurs have a new stadium, been shown that has an adverse effect on teams and could see them off to a slow start. Arsenal i think its a season of rebuild, but if the manager is given time and money then they have the infrastructure to challenge in the future.

That just leaves Liverpool, a couple of big questions. Did they do a Leicester last year, all the fronline had the seasons of their lives. Is that a sign they've gone up a level? If so theyn they will challenge, but if they all drop a mere 10% then thats back to CL qualifiers again imo. 

RE the bit in bold. Gotta love a bit of optimism, basically giving him a shout as being the best midfielder in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2018)

larmen said:



			Is he any good? Werder Bremen is my club, and we never paid so much money for player. Previous highest fee was 8 million Euro for Marin who later got 'famous' in Chelsea. Now this guy is twice as expensive.
		
Click to expand...

One touch, movement, not a bad start for you.

https://twitter.com/sporxtv/status/1022904983933607941?s=21


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 27, 2018)

Quote LP

Man City - hard to see an area but possibly at CB , Kompany is struggling with injuries - Stones form a bit flakey , Otemendi just not good enough and Laporte still a bit new - or at DM where Fernandinho legs are starting to struggle at times hence why I think they were looking to get Jorginho but they have only really made one signing - Mahrez for an area that they donâ€™t really need a fresh face so will be interesting to see how they improve on last season 

Kompany was struggling, but has been since he was signed. 38 injuries whilst at City. Yet no mention of Stones injuries last season which is why he had flakey form season, but a good World Cup. Otamendi was our best centre half last season, better than most centre halfs in the league until Liverpool paid a fortune for VVD, but yes, not the complete deal. Laporte has had half a season adjusting to the prem league and will only get better. Four good centre halfs there yet Liverpool have ? Two. "Fernandinho legs are starting to struggle" yet his legs never struggled last year when City broke X number of records, but there are suggestions because of his age they may go this year, we will see. Ave a feeling that Delph may save City a fortune ( supporting Fernadinhio ) who had an excellent year last season and went to the World Cup on the back of it. 
"Mahrez for an area that they don't really need a fresh face" hmmmmmmm. Well all the talk last year was who was the better player, De Bryune or Salah. Salah walked it on his goals but his " assists" we're nigh on non existant. His contribution was similar to Kane's at Spurs. Excellent as an individual, but no bus parade with the team. 
However City in the top ten assists for goal scoring last year, had, D Bryune, Sane, and Silva. Guess who else chipped in that top ten. Mahrez, who fed just Vardy. How do you think he will fit in with a team like Jesus, Aguero, de Bryune, both Silvas, Sane, Sterling and Foden. Think Sterling could find himself with a bit more bench warming this year.

however, totally agree. Think it's a Liverpool v City race this year. But cannot see Utd finishing 3rd. Think Chelsea will suprise.  But the transfer season has not yet finished.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree with quite alot of the above. 

I don't think City actually need any more defenders, BUT they just need the ones they have to play to their ability.

UTD fair assessment in regards to the tactics needing a tweak, but Fred may well be the player that allows Pogba to play his game, if that happens then they are a totally different side and one that challenges for the title imo.

I think Spurs, Arsenal and Chelsea are after the last CL place. Chelsea have a lot of ifs atm, start the season squad intact and with the usual new manager boost and they could challenege, lose a few players and they could implode. Spurs have a new stadium, been shown that has an adverse effect on teams and could see them off to a slow start. Arsenal i think its a season of rebuild, but if the manager is given time and money then they have the infrastructure to challenge in the future.

That just leaves Liverpool, a couple of big questions. Did they do a Leicester last year, all the fronline had the seasons of their lives. Is that a sign they've gone up a level? If so theyn they will challenge, but if they all drop a mere 10% then thats back to CL qualifiers again imo. 

RE the bit in bold. Gotta love a bit of optimism, basically giving him a shout as being the best midfielder in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Keita is just superb - he for me will be a bargain at that price , his engine is superb , he prob wonâ€™t be as much as a protector as a Kante but he has the ability - I hate saying it but he will be as close to what Gerrard was like as we have had. He does have the potential and ability to become a World Class midfielder with a bit of bite. 

As for the front three yep they were brilliant and itâ€™s going to be hard to replicate it but I tbink they will still play to a high level and possibly even step up even more , Mane had a quiet first half of the season , Salah faded a little , Firmino was a bit of the boil - with Shaqiri there to maybe freshen it up and give them a rest and also maybe Sturridge it could add a bit more of a goal threat.

I think itâ€™s our best squad and first 11 for a very long time along with an exciting manager who plays the game in an exciting way Its got the potential to be a brilliant season - but we must win a trophy


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Keita is just superb - he for me will be a bargain at that price , his engine is superb , he prob wonâ€™t be as much as a protector as a Kante but he has the ability - I hate saying it but he will be as close to what Gerrard was like as we have had. He does have the potential and ability to become a World Class midfielder with a bit of bite. 

As for the front three yep they were brilliant and itâ€™s going to be hard to replicate it but I tbink they will still play to a high level and possibly even step up even more , Mane had a quiet first half of the season , Salah faded a little , Firmino was a bit of the boil - with Shaqiri there to maybe freshen it up and give them a rest and also maybe Sturridge it could add a bit more of a goal threat.

I think itâ€™s our best squad and first 11 for a very long time along with an exciting manager who plays the game in an exciting way Its got the potential to be a brilliant season - but we must win a trophy
		
Click to expand...

Just donâ€™t go getting your hopes up too much Phil,that way you wonâ€™t be disappointed ðŸ‘ðŸ».

Wasnâ€™t Emre Can going to be the next big thing?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just donâ€™t go getting your hopes up too much Phil,that way you wonâ€™t be disappointed ðŸ‘ðŸ».

Wasnâ€™t Emre Can going to be the next big thing?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't last year suppose to be their year?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2018)

Pre-season game at the Riverside abandoned due to torrential rain and thunder.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Keita is just superb - he for me will be a bargain at that price , his engine is superb , he prob wonâ€™t be as much as a protector as a Kante but he has the ability - I hate saying it but he will be as close to what Gerrard was like as we have had. He does have the potential and ability to become a World Class midfielder with a bit of bite. 

As for the front three yep they were brilliant and itâ€™s going to be hard to replicate it but I tbink they will still play to a high level and possibly even step up even more , Mane had a quiet first half of the season , Salah faded a little , Firmino was a bit of the boil - with Shaqiri there to maybe freshen it up and give them a rest and also maybe Sturridge it could add a bit more of a goal threat.

I think itâ€™s our best squad and first 11 for a very long time along with an exciting manager who plays the game in an exciting way Its got the potential to be a brilliant season - but we must win a trophy
		
Click to expand...

I agree that Keita has a game play similar to that of Gerrard, but Iâ€™d be waiting til Iâ€™d seen him a few times in the prem first. To me he looks like an Essien (before his injuries). He may well blossom, but atm Kane is a proven pl star, I expect Keita to be tested physically and mentally early doors as he has a temper and if he doesnâ€™t hit the ground running he could struggle.

i agree that this is the best squad of yours that I can remember. I think Klopp tries to play the right way, but to win. Sometimes you have to go agaisnt that too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree that Keita has a game play similar to that of Gerrard, but Iâ€™d be waiting til Iâ€™d seen him a few times in the prem first. To me he looks like an Essien (before his injuries). He may well blossom, but atm Kane is a proven pl star, I expect Keita to be tested physically and mentally early doors as he has a temper and if he doesnâ€™t hit the ground running he could struggle.
		
Click to expand...

This. I agree he is a huge talent but will need to prove it early on. I think he'll certainly get targeted and sides will see how short that fuse really is. Lots of hype around him so be interesting to see if he can live up to it. If Liverpool are to really contest this has to be their best chance ever with their squad and the ongoing issues at a lot of other clubs. That said City still look ominously strong and deep in talent


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree that Keita has a game play similar to that of Gerrard, but Iâ€™d be waiting til Iâ€™d seen him a few times in the prem first. To me he looks like an Essien (before his injuries). He may well blossom, but atm Kane is a proven pl star, I expect Keita to be tested physically and mentally early doors as he has a temper and if he doesnâ€™t hit the ground running he could struggle.

i agree that this is the best squad of yours that I can remember. I think Klopp tries to play the right way, but to win. Sometimes you have to go agaisnt that too
		
Click to expand...

As with most signings coming into the Prem itâ€™s always going to be a bit testing - what Keita has going for him to help is the style of play he had at Leipzig is very similar to how Klopp plays and in Pre season he seems to fit in and his role will be very fluid , certainly going to fine physically doesnâ€™t mind that bit but got to be careful with the reactions - thankfully he hasnâ€™t really been hyped up much because he isnâ€™t a big name and the arrival of Allison will prob mean he can start under the radar a little 

Fabinho could take a little bit longer to get used to the pace of the game , he isnâ€™t the quickest player around so will really need to make sure his positional sense is spot on. And yep Klopp will need to at times learn to win ugly and learn when to sit back and preserve energy - at times last the players looked physically spent at the end of games


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As with most signings coming into the Prem itâ€™s always going to be a bit testing - what Keita has going for him to help is the style of play he had at Leipzig is very similar to how Klopp plays and in Pre season he seems to fit in and his role will be very fluid , certainly going to fine physically doesnâ€™t mind that bit but got to be careful with the reactions - *thankfully he hasnâ€™t really been hyped up much because he isnâ€™t a big name* and the arrival of Allison will prob mean he can start under the radar a little 

Fabinho could take a little bit longer to get used to the pace of the game , he isnâ€™t the quickest player around so will really need to make sure his positional sense is spot on. And yep Klopp will need to at times learn to win ugly and learn when to sit back and preserve energy - at times last the players looked physically spent at the end of games
		
Click to expand...

You said he had a chance to be a better version of Kante......If that ainâ€™t hype.....

The papers havenâ€™t said much at least, which is a start. 

I think a couple of clean sheets at the start with all the guys chipping in will have you set for the season. Last year you were for most of it, the best team to watch. So as long as you keep that up, then i can see a fair few genuine neutrals pulling for ya.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			You said he had a chance to be a better version of Kante......If that ainâ€™t hype.....

The papers havenâ€™t said much at least, which is a start. 

I think a couple of clean sheets at the start with all the guys chipping in will have you set for the season. Last year you were for most of it, the best team to watch. So as long as you keep that up, then i can see a fair few genuine neutrals pulling for ya.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, you don't get a parade for the best team to watch. Even that is subjective. Utd who were for most of it Rammel to watch, finished second. Liverpool like City did last year, have to grind out results and sometimes get away from the pretty stuff


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Unfortunately, you don't get a parade for the best team to watch. Even that is subjective. Utd who were for most of it Rammel to watch, finished second. Liverpool like City did last year, have to grind out results and sometimes get away from the pretty stuff
		
Click to expand...

Ok ok, we get it. You win trophies now. 

I couldnâ€™t careless who wins the trophies, as a neutral I tend to watch matches based on whoâ€™s playing. So if itâ€™s liverpool v someone Iâ€™ll likely watch. If itâ€™s burnley Probably not.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok ok, we get it. You win trophies now. 

I couldnâ€™t careless who wins the trophies, as a neutral I tend to watch matches based on whoâ€™s playing. So if itâ€™s liverpool v someone Iâ€™ll likely watch. If itâ€™s burnley Probably not.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame because there was more than just City and Liverpool that played attractive football last year. Furthermore, it's not just about winning trophies. As a City fan, and I suspect a Liverpool fan of last year.  some of the football we saw was the stuff of dreams. Not seen by City fans for decades, and not seen by Liverpool fans since the middle of last decade. My point which once more seems to of been lost for the sake of an " ok ok we get it" was Liverpool and hopefully City or whoever wins the title will have to grind out results?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Thats a shame because there was more than just City and Liverpool that played attractive football last year. Furthermore, it's not just about winning trophies. As a City fan, and I suspect a Liverpool fan of last year.  some of the football we saw was the stuff of dreams. Not seen by City fans for decades, and not seen by Liverpool fans since the middle of last decade. My point which once more seems to of been lost for the sake of an " ok ok we get it" was Liverpool and hopefully City or whoever wins the title will have to grind out results?
		
Click to expand...

If you're tired of the same old response. Maybe try a new delivery. As your message was in no way clear.
I'd previously commented tjat Klopp would need a plan b, maybe comment on that. Unfortunately quite often now it "appears" you're gloating you and then you just roll out the old. I remember us being poor......

As to other teams playing good football. Not many did consosntely. City and Liverpool were pretty much bankers for decent games. The rest were hit n miss.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wasn't last year suppose to be their year?
		
Click to expand...

Wow thats an original jibe, you must be so proud.

Most sensible Liverpool fans stopped saying that 15 years ago, but there you go. I think you'll find (as per this thread), that its mainly other fans supporters who "fancy" Liverpool, but then come May look back and say - I told you you would do nothing this season.

Ad infinitum, bit like your views.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 27, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			You said he had a chance to be a better version of Kante......If that ainâ€™t hype.....

The papers havenâ€™t said much at least, which is a start. 

I think a couple of clean sheets at the start with all the guys chipping in will have you set for the season. Last year you were for most of it, the best team to watch. So as long as you keep that up, then i can see a fair few genuine neutrals pulling for ya.
		
Click to expand...

Our problem is when we are 2-3 up with 30 mins to go.

We need to manage games better when other teams say sod it, lets press them. Thats when we have blown up, and we need to create little 5-a-side pitches all over the pitch and use the inside ball a bit more instead of playing longer/less percentage balls down the wings.

1-3 Norverners

4-6 Sovereign wearing soverners

The future is grim....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 28, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Our problem is when we are 2-3 up with 30 mins to go.

We need to manage games better when other teams say sod it, lets press them. Thats when we have blown up, and we need to create little 5-a-side pitches all over the pitch and use the inside ball a bit more instead of playing longer/less percentage balls down the wings.

1-3 Norverners

4-6 Sovereign wearing soverners

The future is grim....

Click to expand...


Spot on. Even forgetting the late leaked goals. If you managed the last 30 mins of the multiple games you cruised better,  you would keep your team fresher.  

Tbf it's an inexperienced team as far as title winning goes. I think a ar or 2 of steady progress will give you opportunities to win. But even then it'll take luck, s Indies fir all title winner.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 28, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Spot on. Even forgetting the late leaked goals. If you managed the last 30 mins of the multiple games you cruised better,  you would keep your team fresher.  

Tbf it's an inexperienced team as far as title winning goes. I think a ar or 2 of steady progress will give you opportunities to win. But even then it'll take luck, s Indies fir all title winner.
		
Click to expand...

We need to put a few seasons together of CL qualification, a trophy win or two and ideally a league win - same as everyone elses hopes, I suppose. OR, ideally need to time a good points total when a few of the others have an off season. I'm sick of getting record/high points hauls for second bloody place!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd take him. Won't be available though, reckon Sarri will end up using him quite a bit if they don't end up getting Golovin over the line. He's exactly the sort of player Sarri likes in his system, a creative midfielder with good work rate than will track back when needed. 

Speaking of Chelsea - I think they're going to be the team to watch this season. Sarri plays some really exciting football - his Napoli team were about as good a team as you could wish to watch. They're going to go back to a more classic 4-3-3 and I see them lining up;

-------------------Courtois----------------
--Azpi-----Christensen-----Cahill----Alonso----
--------------------Jorginho-------------------
------------Kante-----------Golovin------------
---Willian----------------------------Hazard-----
-------------------Morata-------------------------

I see Azpilicueta playing at Right Back but in a more defensive wing-back type role where he tucks in and forms a defensive 3 when Alonso bombs forward. Jorginho is the key man in the system - he's the "Regista" - a role made famous by Pirlo and one that Sarri loves to play. All the play goes through Jorginho and he's the catalyst for every Chelsea attack. The key to getting the most out of a player like Jorginho is having someone who can get the ball back off the opposition for him. At Napoli he had Allan, at Chelsea he's getting an upgrade, the best in the world at that role - Kante. 

If Chelsea can add a better ball-playing centre half to partner Christensen - someone like Rugani (who Sarri gave his first opportunity to at Empoli) or Koulibaly (one of the best BPD's in the world and again someone Sarri has worked closely with) they'll have an incredibly strong team. They're maybe a world-class striker short as well, but the system Sarri plays could really get the most out of Alvaro Morata. If I was a Chelsea fan I'd be very excited about the season ahead, they're going to get to watch some brilliant football and should be top contenders for the title. 

This could be the most exciting season of Premier League football we've seen. Chelsea, City, Liverpool, Spurs and Arsenal are all going to be playing free-flowing attacking football, then there are teams like Everton and West Ham who have new managers who look to play good football and West Ham have made some very good attacking signings. This season is going to be great, just a shame Mourinho's still around sticking up the league with his style of play.
		
Click to expand...

Top of my Christmas card list &#128077;

People discount Chelsea at their own peril &#128527;


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 28, 2018)

I am not talking up or talking down any teams chances until the transfer 'season' is done and dusted...

Obviously I am not hoping for any late transfers out of the spuds or the blues... ...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2018)

Pretty happy with our transfer dealings upto now.

Looking forward to seeing Fabinho and kieta in the middle of the Park, both imo are top quality and hopefully theyâ€™ll both hit the ground running. Keeper situation has been addressed though which was imperative. Iâ€™d have liked another striker though, canâ€™t be relying on Ings,Solanke,Origi or Sturridge to win us the league.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 28, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Our problem is when we are 2-3 up with 30 mins to go.

We need to manage games better when other teams say sod it, lets press them. Thats when we have blown up, and we need to create little 5-a-side pitches all over the pitch and use the inside ball a bit more instead of playing longer/less percentage balls down the wings.

1-3 Norverners

4-6 Sovereign wearing soverners

The future is grim....

Click to expand...

Manage games at 2-0 up mmmmm

Thatâ€™s negative boring rammel football!....................



Ps. Jk let it go let it go


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 28, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Pretty happy with our transfer dealings upto now.

Looking forward to seeing Fabinho and kieta in the middle of the Park, both imo are top quality and hopefully theyâ€™ll both hit the ground running. Keeper situation has been addressed though which was imperative. Iâ€™d have liked another striker though, canâ€™t be relying on Ings,Solanke,Origi or Sturridge to win us the league.
		
Click to expand...

I was under the impression three of them had left , what happened there?

The new boys look good .

Just hope they all gell and we get off to a good start and not let anyone get to far away.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I was under the impression three of them had left , what happened there?

The new boys look good .

Just hope they all gell and we get off to a good start and not let anyone get to far away.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that Ings and Origi will go - shame about Origi as think he has the ability 

One more brought in would be good but not sure who - Sturridge seems to have been given a chance again which would mean he is adjusting the way he plays - if he can and score goals then he would be a good option from the bench


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I suspect that Ings and Origi will go - shame about Origi as think he has the ability 

One more brought in would be good but not sure who - Sturridge seems to have been given a chance again which would mean he is adjusting the way he plays - if he can and score goals then he would be a good option from the bench
		
Click to expand...

agree with Sturidge heâ€™s a good player but can he play the way Klopp wants?
Watched Solanke against Dortmund and he was pants.
I would like to see a big powerful CF just to give us that plan B when we need it.
Squad looks much better I must say.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			agree with Sturidge heâ€™s a good player but can he play the way Klopp wants?
Watched Solanke against Dortmund and he was pants.
I would like to see a big powerful CF just to give us that plan B when we need it.
Squad looks much better I must say.
		
Click to expand...

If Sturridge canâ€™t play the way Klopp wants then he will go - guess he is giving him until Jan to show him that

Solanke looks like a player who needs confidence and playing time , he is young and clearly has ability. A loan spell to a championship team would be a good option for next season


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I suspect that Ings and Origi will go - shame about Origi as think he has the ability 

One more brought in would be good but not sure who - Sturridge seems to have been given a chance again which would mean he is adjusting the way he plays - if he can and score goals then he would be a good option from the bench
		
Click to expand...

Sturridge's issue isnt ability, its his attitude and the fact hes unreliable to stay fit all season.

The other 3 just simply arent good enough.


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2018)

Very good goal by Pedro, who goes under the radar when people are talking about Chelsea players far too much, he gets some key goals at times and works tirelessly, and heâ€™s no different tonight, and some excellent work from Morata in the build up. 

The midfield had been solid with Barkley & Fabregas playing well together and Bulka & Rudiger putting in good shifts when called upon, but Sarri took those 4 off to look at others bringing on Caballero, Azpillcuetta, Bakayoko & Drinkwater, and all of a sudden Inter are all over us, they equalise and the midfield is being run ragged.

I hope Sarri sees what weâ€™ve seen all last season, in that, Bakayoko & Drinkwater simply aren't good enough and need offloading sharpish.


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2018)

Some classy & slick passing from Chelsea tonight against Inter.  Chelsea win on penalties after drawing 1-1, only giving a soft goal away due to an error by Bakayoko. 

Rudiger came back on and was solid, Sarri obviously reckonised weaknesses immediately and made further changes. Abraham & Ampadu weâ€™re both very effective and looked comfortable, Ampadu is a class act & gifted player imo and can only get better. 

Can already see signs of how the manager wants to play football, the players have obviously reacted positively to this and they played with great confidence.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2018)

A full strength Everton side got snotted today by Rennes, 33/1 for relegation looks a cracking bet


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			A full strength Everton side got snotted today by Rennes, 33/1 for relegation looks a cracking bet 

Click to expand...

You don't win points in pre season. Divn't worry about us as they say up here.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Some classy & slick passing from Chelsea tonight against Inter.  Chelsea win on penalties after drawing 1-1, only giving a soft goal away due to an error by Bakayoko. 

Rudiger came back on and was solid, Sarri obviously reckonised weaknesses immediately and made further changes. Abraham & Ampadu weâ€™re both very effective and looked comfortable, Ampadu is a class act & gifted player imo and can only get better. 

Can already see signs of how the manager wants to play football, the players have obviously reacted positively to this and they played with great confidence.
		
Click to expand...

Fishy you can't say things like this. Being positive. That's not right, have you forgotten, we have no owner, no stadium rebuild, we getting sold, players are going, nothing coming in and no champions league again in 2019/2020 :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You don't win points in pre season. Divn't worry about us as they say up here.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not worrying


----------



## Fish (Jul 28, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Fishy you can't say things like this. Being positive. That's not right, have you forgotten, we have no owner, no stadium rebuild, we getting sold, players are going, nothing coming in and no champions league again in 2019/2020 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, Iâ€™d been sniffing the shelves in the medics cabinet, what was I thinking ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜œ


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 28, 2018)

Well, here's hoping Arsenal were as good as the result suggests...


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 28, 2018)

This forum embodies bias.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			This forum embodies bias.
		
Click to expand...

And you of course are putting yourself smack in the middle of that of course 

Anyway pre season not really much of an indicator due to the teams being put out but Everton losing 4 in a row isnâ€™t good - the ICC cup thing is producing the expected results really considering the teams there - but it does show the appeal of certain teams , over 100,000 there to watch Liverpool play UTD 

Well todayâ€™s news has the resurfacing of Chelsea being sold to Radcliffe - 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/talk...claims-club-being-sold-sir-jim-ratcliffe/amp/

Other news - Utd looking at Lewandowski again but need to pay him a lot , also look like they have jumped ahead of Everton for Mina 

Mahrez got what looks like a nasty ankle injury last night 

Madrid walking away from Hazard after the asking price hit Â£200mil 

Mitrovic looks like finally sealing the deal at Fulham 

And Spurs still quiet


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2018)

Anyone seen the Mourhino interview this morning? Clearly not on message as he was telling fans not to go to these pre season friendlies, dismissing their worth. He is starting early in his 3rd season please sack me for a pay off phase. It will be a test of the Utd hierarchy.


----------



## IainP (Jul 29, 2018)

This may have already been posted as a couple of weeks old
https://talksport.com/football/399512/antonio-conte-reacts-chelsea-sacking/


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

And they post on here people are obsessed with them and have nothing else to talk about :rofl:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen the Mourhino interview this morning? Clearly not on message as he was telling fans not to go to these pre season friendlies, dismissing their worth. He is starting early in his 3rd season please sack me for a pay off phase. It will be a test of the Utd hierarchy.
		
Click to expand...

Found that quite funny, but you have to say itâ€™s TRUE.

What a goal by Shaqiri.

How many go watch the reserves these days?
I used to when they played at Anfield.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone seen the Mourhino interview this morning? Clearly not on message as he was telling fans not to go to these pre season friendlies, dismissing their worth. He is starting early in his 3rd season please sack me for a pay off phase. It will be a test of the Utd hierarchy.
		
Click to expand...

Never quite sure if you can take Jose seriously when he comes out with stuff like this...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Found that quite funny, but you have to say itâ€™s TRUE.

What a goal by Shaqiri.

How many go watch the reserves these days?
I used to when they played at Anfield.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/44995530?__twitter_impression=true

It appears he has said - â€œthese kids arenâ€™t worth watchingâ€ - bet all those youngsters at the club must be delighted to have him as their manager. He will be gone through the season - far to bitter these days 

And over 100,000 turned up last night - they are thought it was worth going to see


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/44995530?__twitter_impression=true

It appears he has said - â€œ*these kids arenâ€™t worth watching*â€ - bet all those youngsters at the club must be delighted to have him as their manager. He will be gone through the season - far to bitter these days 

And over 100,000 turned up last night - they are thought it was worth going to see
		
Click to expand...

Where does it say that? 

The only quote remotely like that said "If he was a fan, he would not have paid to watch these teams".  

Considering the lineups by big teams for comps like the league cup and comments made by lots of fans about feeling robbed paying to watch reserves, i reckon what he said was, on this occasion fair.

If tickets were pennies then fair enough, but if they are charged at a premium just because it's UTD V Liverpool, then he has it spot on.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Where does it say that? 

The only quote remotely like that said "If he was a fan, he would not have paid to watch these teams".  

Considering the lineups by big teams for comps like the league cup and comments made by lots of fans about feeling robbed paying to watch reserves, i reckon what he said was, on this occasion fair.

If tickets were pennies then fair enough, but if they are charged at a premium just because it's UTD V Liverpool, then he has it spot on.
		
Click to expand...

Well, shouldn't the clubs be taking a long hard look at themselves for participating in scamming of their fanbase?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, shouldn't the clubs be taking a long hard look at themselves for participating in scamming of their fanbase?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the problem, from a club point of view itâ€™s a success as theyâ€™re guaranteed money.
The manager and players will go were theyâ€™re told.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, shouldn't the clubs be taking a long hard look at themselves for participating in scamming of their fanbase?
		
Click to expand...

At one point clubs were told a kit had to last 2 years, that was when they only had home and away.

Now most have 3 kits, and change them every year. Not only that, but they split it into replica and official and charge between Â£50 and Â£90 for the top. Fans are simply a revenue stream for clubs, its long gone since they considered fans.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			At one point clubs were told a kit had to last 2 years, that was when they only had home and away.

Now most have 3 kits, and change them every year. Not only that, but they split it into replica and official and charge between Â£50 and Â£90 for the top. Fans are simply a revenue stream for clubs, its long gone since they considered fans.
		
Click to expand...

Tickets last night were priced from Â£58-Â£278!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Where does it say that? 

The only quote remotely like that said "If he was a fan, he would not have paid to watch these teams".  

Considering the lineups by big teams for comps like the league cup and comments made by lots of fans about feeling robbed paying to watch reserves, i reckon what he said was, on this occasion fair.

If tickets were pennies then fair enough, but if they are charged at a premium just because it's UTD V Liverpool, then he has it spot on.
		
Click to expand...

It was on a journos Twitter feed 

And these pre season tours and friendlies are part and parcel of the money the clubs get from being global - they donâ€™t seem to mind getting the premiership money to help fund all the players they get. Every club and manager knows the situation and makes the best of it and embraces it - Klopp has spent the entire 10 dayâ€™s smiling his head of , jokin around , getting players fit - itâ€™s pre season and treated as such . Maureen has done nothing but moan and complain all the way through , every press conference from him is nothing but bitterness. He knows the situation, itâ€™s not a new thing and he gets paid a lot of money to manage the situation- maybe he is getting excuses in nice and early as itâ€™s prob occurred to him that he canâ€™t buy his way to the title this time and needs to actually coach and motivate the players 

Man Utd are global and he is the face of the club right now - what an image he is portraying currently.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			At one point clubs were told a kit had to last 2 years, that was when they only had home and away.

Now most have 3 kits, and change them every year. Not only that, but they split it into replica and official and charge between Â£50 and Â£90 for the top. Fans are simply a revenue stream for clubs, its long gone since they considered fans.
		
Click to expand...

Well, perhaps Jose should be taking a long hard look at himself for taking a wage from a bunch of scammers...
And, a bloody good wage to boot...


----------



## Slime (Jul 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*It appears he has said - â€œthese kids arenâ€™t worth watchingâ€ - *bet all those youngsters at the club must be delighted to have him as their manager. He will be gone through the season - far to bitter these days
		
Click to expand...

I missed that, can you point me to where that was said, please Phil, as I'd be interested in reading that. :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Tickets last night were priced from Â£58-Â£278!
		
Click to expand...

For many last night, I am guessing, a once in a lifetime chance of seeing their club live rather than on a screen...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was on a journos Twitter feed 

And these pre season tours and friendlies are part and parcel of the money the clubs get from being global - they donâ€™t seem to mind getting the premiership money to help fund all the players they get. Every club and manager knows the situation and makes the best of it and embraces it - Klopp has spent the entire 10 dayâ€™s smiling his head of , jokin around , getting players fit - itâ€™s pre season and treated as such . Maureen has done nothing but moan and complain all the way through , every press conference from him is nothing but bitterness. He knows the situation, itâ€™s not a new thing and he gets paid a lot of money to manage the situation- maybe he is getting excuses in nice and early as itâ€™s prob occurred to him that he canâ€™t buy his way to the title this time and needs to actually coach and motivate the players 

Man Utd are global and he is the face of the club right now - what an image he is portraying currently.
		
Click to expand...

I don't for one second deny that he's been a miserable git, but the quote you used and the one i've seen paint totally different pictures. I can't find one actually showing him criticsing the kids. If he said it then i'd agree it's out of order, but the one I've seen has merits. He's basically acknowledging the fans are being ripped off.

Of course Klopp is smiling, that's his persona. Being miserable is Mourinho's. As far as getting results is concerned, i'd say it's hard do argue one way is better than the other.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

How come nobody is commenting on Joseâ€™s interview from before the tour when he stated the same issues.
Heâ€™s missing 8 of his first team still, it was 11 and 3 arrived mid way through the US tour.
Utd start their PL fixtures a day earlier than everyone else thanks to Sky.
How would anyone on here feel if their Club were missing so many players less than 2 weeks prior to the season.

There is no way any Club could have a sensible and decent pre-season under those conditions, listen to what is actually being said rather than judging the speaker.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			For many last night, I am guessing, a once in a lifetime chance of seeing their club live rather than on a screen...
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, the Clubs made money regardless.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, perhaps Jose should be taking a long hard look at himself for taking a wage from a bunch of scammers...
And, a bloody good wage to boot...
		
Click to expand...

That can be labelled at every manager in the league. Maybe we should give credit to the one manger criticising the system and and not keep quiet on the other 19 who help sell the scam to the fans?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How come nobody is commenting on Joseâ€™s interview from before the tour when he stated the same issues.
.
		
Click to expand...

Where's the fun in that...

I love Jose and think he's great for the prem and footie...
Just as long as he doesn't rock up at my club...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Tickets last night were priced from Â£58-Â£278!
		
Click to expand...

What! 

Ok, then imo the club are mugging their "fans". I don't care what squad is put out, that much for a friendly is ridiculous. I don't think any of the clubs involved can attempt to claim any moral high ground.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Slime said:



			I missed that, can you point me to where that was said, please Phil, as I'd be interested in reading that. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That direct quote on twitter only brings this up.
https://twitter.com/kpack93/status/1023482506325188608?s=21


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			That can be labelled at every manager in the league. Maybe we should give credit to the one manger criticising the system and and not keep quiet on the other 19 who help sell the scam to the fans?
		
Click to expand...

Think Jose says stuff as he knows it'll create a bit of wet Sunday morning banter on social media...

Not sure he really has the lot of fans as a major consideration...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			That direct quote on twitter only brings this up.
https://twitter.com/kpack93/status/1023482506325188608?s=21

Click to expand...

Appears as I thought, a journalist/rival fan twisting words to fit their own agenda.......


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Think Jose says stuff as he knows it'll create a bit of wet Sunday morning banter on social media...

Not sure he really has the lot of fans as a major consideration...
		
Click to expand...

I agree he knows what he's doing. I think he saw how Fergie used to run the media and tries to replicate that. 

Was just playing devils advocate and asking if the other managers that tow the party line are better or worse for it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Think Jose says stuff as he knows it'll create a bit of wet Sunday morning banter on social media...

Not sure he really has the lot of fans as a major consideration...
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - I very much doubt Maureen cares what the fans paid to watch last night , it will be done for reason mainly to deflect from something lack Utds lack of signings in the areas he wants - he sees Arsenal and Liverpool buying players and strengthing the squads and I suspect is getting worried that he doesnâ€™t have a team capable despite spending a fortune. He seems to want two more players to come in and they just arenâ€™t happening for one reason or another and thatâ€™s enough to get him going. He should have a squad capable - his team isnâ€™t the only team that had players go to World Cup 

Reckon he will be gone by December maybe earlier depending on early results

This is perfect example about Martial who has just had a new baby - the same Martial who he has sidelined most of the time and it appears wants out 

http://www.sportbible.com/football/...tml?source=facebook&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 29, 2018)

Pre-season is always the same.....play your fringe and younger players and give them the opportunity to show they merit that squad place. No team plays their first 11 at this stage of pre-season, so to moan about not having your full squad is silly.
Of course, if a manager doesn't want to miss his full squad for pre-seaon then don't buy players of international standard and quallity.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How come nobody is commenting on Joseâ€™s interview from before the tour when he stated the same issues.
Heâ€™s missing 8 of his first team still, it was 11 and 3 arrived mid way through the US tour.
Utd start their PL fixtures a day earlier than everyone else thanks to Sky.
How would anyone on here feel if their Club were missing so many players less than 2 weeks prior to the season.

There is no way any Club could have a sensible and decent pre-season under those conditions, listen to what is actually being said rather than judging the speaker.
		
Click to expand...

Paul below is the top rated comment on BBC HYS.

Pep plays kids, great game and beats Bayern Munich. Mourinho plays kids, they have 3 shots all game, then whinges after about how poor they are (fantastic for their confidence no doubt) then throws some of his senior players under the bus and finishes with the lovely comment he wouldn't pay to watch them play.
And United fans still support JM? It baffles me how they accept what he's done to Utd.

Think it just about says it all re what Mourinho is doing at Utd. City had 16 players missing at the start of the tour. Some will still not be available for the community shield next Sunday. But it is what it is. Jose has given a list of five players to his board as he would like one or two. He has not signed one yet. Wonder why? The club itself is a massive magnet, but Jose is not. Are a feeling it could be a painful year for the Utd followers.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 29, 2018)

One for the Arsenal fans.

Talking to Bro in law last night, he is an Arsenal fan and was winding himself up by quoting Arsene who apparantly has said " he stayed on to long". After a five min rant, I mentioned that yup he did, but look at the manager you now have. He plays the style of football you are going to love. Yet if he had gone a couple of years ago you could of had who? Mourinho for example. I mentioned every cloud and all that. Was it worth a couple of years of pain to  right man or not. Or will time tell?
Thoughts Arsenal.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Paul below is the top rated comment on BBC HYS.

*Pep plays kids, great game and beats Bayern Munich. Mourinho plays kids, they have 3 shots all game, then whinges after about how poor they are (fantastic for their confidence no doubt) then throws some of his senior players under the bus and finishes with the lovely comment he wouldn't pay to watch them play.
**And United fans still support JM? It baffles me how they accept what he's done to Utd.*

Think it just about says it all re what Mourinho is doing at Utd. City had 16 players missing at the start of the tour. Some will still not be available for the community shield next Sunday. But it is what it is. Jose has given a list of five players to his board as he would like one or two. He has not signed one yet. Wonder why? The club itself is a massive magnet, *but Jose is not*. Are a feeling it could be a painful year for the Utd followers.
		
Click to expand...

That's just a journo trying to make a name for himself. If we go point by point.

The results. It was four reserve teams playing. It's about fitness, i doubt any of the managers are fussed about the results.
The criticism of kids. That's out of order imo, he's using those words, not JM.
What he's done to Utd. Now if he had followed Fergie i'd agree, BUT he didn't. He's won then domestic and European trophies and got em in top 4,  they were finishing in Europa when he took over.

I agree with you that it's typical Mourinho deflecting though. Although i don't think the issue of players signing is mourinho though, love him or hate him, he is still one of the most highly thought of mangers in world football. His targets are all at big clubs, those signings don't always come off.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Where does it say that? 

The only quote remotely like that said "If he was a fan, he would not have paid to watch these teams".  

Considering the lineups by big teams for comps like the league cup and comments made by lots of fans about feeling robbed paying to watch reserves, i reckon what he said was, on this occasion fair.

If tickets were pennies then fair enough, but if they are charged at a premium just because it's UTD V Liverpool, then he has it spot on.
		
Click to expand...

I read that it wasnt a sell out cos the cheapest tickets were $168 - think he had a point...if that was his point.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Paul below is the top rated comment on BBC HYS.

Pep plays kids, great game and beats Bayern Munich. Mourinho plays kids, they have 3 shots all game, then whinges after about how poor they are (fantastic for their confidence no doubt) then throws some of his senior players under the bus and finishes with the lovely comment he wouldn't pay to watch them play.
And United fans still support JM? It baffles me how they accept what he's done to Utd.

Think it just about says it all re what Mourinho is doing at Utd. City had 16 players missing at the start of the tour. Some will still not be available for the community shield next Sunday. But it is what it is. Jose has given a list of five players to his board as he would like one or two. He has not signed one yet. Wonder why? The club itself is a massive magnet, but Jose is not. Are a feeling it could be a painful year for the Utd followers.
		
Click to expand...

Managers are all different, Jose gets results, heâ€™s strengthened his squad and wants more, maybe heâ€™s happy with the rest, are City going backwards by only signing one player?
Maybe keeping the same players and knowing how they play makes them stronger!
West Ham have signed 6-7 and that many will struggle to settle weâ€™re told, Liv sign nearly the same and this year is their year!
Jose wasnâ€™t saying this last night as sour grapes, he was repeating himself, are you saying he should smile and if they do sh!te in the PL say he was just kdding, you know what you get with Jose, he hasnâ€™t suddenly changed because he became Utdâ€™s manager!
How many managers have won as much as him in the last 2 years? Runner up in the PL last season and heâ€™ll be gone by Christmas :rofl: I guess winning nowt and dancing on the sidelines looks better on a CV.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Managers are all different, Jose gets results, heâ€™s strengthened his squad and wants more, maybe heâ€™s happy with the rest, are City going backwards by only signing one player?
Maybe keeping the same players and knowing how they play makes them stronger!
West Ham have signed 6-7 and that many will struggle to settle weâ€™re told, Liv sign nearly the same and this year is their year!
Jose wasnâ€™t saying this last night as sour grapes, he was repeating himself, are you saying he should smile and if they do sh!te in the PL say he was just kdding, you know what you get with Jose, he hasnâ€™t suddenly changed because he became Utdâ€™s manager!
How many managers have won as much as him in the last 2 years? Runner up in the PL last season and heâ€™ll be gone by Christmas :rofl:* I guess winning nowt and dancing on the sidelines looks better on a CV*.
		
Click to expand...

Who are you referring to mush?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Managers are all different, Jose gets results, heâ€™s strengthened his squad and wants more, maybe heâ€™s happy with the rest, are City going backwards by only signing one player?
Maybe keeping the same players and knowing how they play makes them stronger!
West Ham have signed 6-7 and that many will struggle to settle weâ€™re told, Liv sign nearly the same and this year is their year!
Jose wasnâ€™t saying this last night as sour grapes, he was repeating himself, are you saying he should smile and if they do sh!te in the PL say he was just kdding, you know what you get with Jose, he hasnâ€™t suddenly changed because he became Utdâ€™s manager!
How many managers have won as much as him in the last 2 years? Runner up in the PL last season and heâ€™ll be gone by Christmas :rofl: I guess winning nowt and dancing on the sidelines looks better on a CV.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooooh that last sentance is naughty ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Who are you referring to mush?
		
Click to expand...

Klopp, direct response to a Liv supporter saying Jose will be gone by christmas depending on results.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Klopp, direct response to a Liv supporter saying Jose will be gone by christmas depending on results.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i thought so, have you seen his CV?

You're making yourself look like a right knob.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah i thought so, have you seen his CV?

You're making yourself look like a right knob.
		
Click to expand...

Here we go again!
Iâ€™m fully aware of Kloppâ€™s PL record thanks :thup:
You can comment about us being relegated!
The other one makes a comment which could apply to every manager in the PL and yet my comment is picked up on.
Once again Liv fan reacts to a comment about their club.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			One for the Arsenal fans.

Talking to Bro in law last night, he is an Arsenal fan and was winding himself up by quoting Arsene who apparantly has said " he stayed on to long". After a five min rant, I mentioned that yup he did, but look at the manager you now have. He plays the style of football you are going to love. Yet if he had gone a couple of years ago you could of had who? Mourinho for example. I mentioned every cloud and all that. Was it worth a couple of years of pain to  right man or not. Or will time tell?
Thoughts Arsenal.
		
Click to expand...

I find it bloomin' hard to criticise a man who brought so much to my club...
Yep, he probably did stay too long but that's history now...

Onwards and hopefully upwards...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Here we go again!
Iâ€™m fully aware of Kloppâ€™s PL record thanks :thup:
You can comment about us being relegated!
The other one makes a comment which could apply to every manager in the PL and yet my comment is picked up on.
Once again Liv fan reacts to a comment about their club. 

Click to expand...

It was funny though. 

I mentioned a few days ago about not getting a bus parade for playing attractive football ( Liverpool) and having to grind out results. Like all teams that have won the prem title. Like when City did v QPR to win there first, and was accused of gloating.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			It was funny though. 

I mentioned a few days ago about not getting a bus parade for playing attractive football ( Liverpool) and having to grind out results. Like all teams that have won the prem title. Like when City did v QPR to win there first, and was accused of gloating.
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t win mate, Iâ€™ve praised their football, their players and supported them in Europe when the other English sides were knocked out, been given grief on here for it :blah: :blah: :blah: some of their fans can say what they like and itâ€™s tolerated even when factually incorrect or they can have bantz, but thereâ€™s obviously a line somewhere, which I think moves, and if you cross it your chastised and insulted or have your integrity questioned.
Each to their own though mate, too old and honest to change.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 29, 2018)

Aubameyang to be Prem  top scorer.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You canâ€™t win mate, Iâ€™ve praised their football, their players and supported them in Europe when the other English sides were knocked out, been given grief on here for it :blah: :blah: :blah: some of their fans can say what they like and itâ€™s tolerated even when factually incorrect or they can have bantz, but thereâ€™s obviously a line somewhere, which I think moves, and if you cross it your chastised and insulted.
Each to their own though mate, too old and honest to change.
		
Click to expand...

All fans will defend their team thatâ€™s football.

funny Jose said the ref turned up to do a baseball game and he had to tell him it was a soccer match.

You canâ€™t do that in the prem , wonder if itâ€™s ok in a friendly.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			All fans will defend their team thatâ€™s football.

funny Jose said the ref turned up to do a baseball game and he had to tell him it was a soccer match.

You canâ€™t do that in the prem , wonder if itâ€™s ok in a friendly.
		
Click to expand...

I will go on record and say I don't like Maureen, just coz of his negative antics
 ( most of the time), plus his football is uninspiring, But I will say that I thought his Baseball comments were funny, very funny. And I thought if another manager had said it eg Klopp,or Pep it would of been taken differently. But coz its Maureen it comes across as a bitter and twisted.
Funniest comment of the season is when Klopp was asked about Maureen who said
" I would expect to win the prem league if I had spent 1/4 Billion". Klopp said " it is my aim this season to make Maureen smile". 
Edit to say, both quotes are not word for word but along those lines so don't bother googling said quotes. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Aubameyang to be Prem  top scorer.
		
Click to expand...

If he claims some of his team mates goals alla Kane he could well do. &#128513;&#128077;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			All fans will defend their team thatâ€™s football.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they do, but you canâ€™t have it both ways. :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Here we go again!
Iâ€™m fully aware of Kloppâ€™s PL record thanks :thup:




			you said and i quote " I guess winning nowt and dancing on the sidelines looks better on a CV ", not a mention about PL records
		
Click to expand...

You can comment about us being relegated!



			Yeah i did and i've put my money where my mouth is, i never said it as a little snidey dig to get at another poster
		
Click to expand...

The other one makes a comment which could apply to every manager in the PL and yet my comment is picked up on. 
Once again Liv fan reacts to a comment about their club. 

Click to expand...

I expect inaccurate snidey shyte being posted by others, not by you though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I expect inaccurate snidey shyte being posted by others, not by you though.
		
Click to expand...

You posted a â€œfull strengthâ€ Everton side, no it wasnâ€™t, players missing through injury or World Cup duty, then looks a crackin bet, no mention you actually put your money on it.

We were discussing the PL and PL managers, youâ€™ve expected me to read between the lines on your comment on you betting, but Iâ€™m meant to post word perfect about Klopp?

So youâ€™ll have to clarify what was inaccurate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Aubameyang to be Prem  top scorer.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a quality player,if Arsenal have a decent season he should be up there with Kane.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You posted a â€œfull strengthâ€ Everton side, no it wasnâ€™t, players missing through injury or World Cup duty, 




			Here's evertons starting 11 last night, Everton XI: Stekelenburg, Coleman, Jagielka, Keane, Baines, Schneiderlin, Gueye, Sigurdsson, Sandro, Tosun, Richarlison,  exception of Pickford and walcott thats arguably your best side so i'll stand by my full strength comment.
		
Click to expand...

 then looks a crackin bet, no mention you actually put your money on it. 




			I did back it, do you wanna see my receipt??
		
Click to expand...

We were discussing the PL and PL managers, youâ€™ve expected me to read between the lines on your comment on you betting, but Iâ€™m meant to post word perfect about Klopp?

So youâ€™ll have to clarify what was inaccurate.
		
Click to expand...

You're expecting us to read between the lines with your vague snidey comment. 

For the record "winning nowt " is inaccurate, he's won 2 Bundesliga tittles.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			You're expecting us to read between the lines with your vague snidey comment. 

For the record "winning nowt " is inaccurate, he's won 2 Bundesliga tittles.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the match and Iâ€™m fully aware of who played and who was missing, not full strength, end of.
Donâ€™t care what bets you put on, but saying just put money on Everton getting relegated and it looks a cracking bet are 2 different things.

Again, the conversation was about PL.

Youâ€™re the only one confused about the nowt comment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I watched the match and Iâ€™m fully aware of who played and who was missing, not full strength, end of. 




			in your opinion
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t care what bets you put on, but saying just put money on Everton getting relegated and it looks a cracking bet are 2 different things. 




			again, its my opinion and after i'd posted on here i backed it, whats the issue?
		
Click to expand...

Again, the conversation was about PL.




			your initisl snidey post didnt say that
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re the only one confused about the nowt comment.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not confused, i saw it as a snidey dig at LP just because he thinks JM will be gone by christmas. 

Like i've said, i dont expect snidey digs from you.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm not confused, i saw it as a snidey dig at LP just because he thinks JM will be gone by christmas. 

Like i've said, i dont expect snidey digs from you.
		
Click to expand...

Jose has improved Utd year on year since he took over and won trophies, he repeats comments heâ€™s made before, suddenly LP thinks a bad start and heâ€™ll be gone by Christmas if not before, why would any less succesful managers be anymore secure in that scenario?

As a blue I trust my opinion of them more than yours, just one question, is Steklenburg our No1?

The issue that doesnâ€™t exist with your bet is that I/we have nothing else to go on apart from that initial inaccurate post.

Not giving any snidey digs, happy to answer anyone on here, not hide and dodge questions like LP and others do when it gets a bit rough.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 29, 2018)

Jose is currently 5/1 fav to be the first manager to leave. 

Just saying.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2018)

Well i opened a can of worms this morning. My point was that Jose was being irresponsible and unfair on the staff at Utd. Utd will have put a huge amount of effort and time into that tour, build up and during. In one interview he undoes that work, dismisses the relationships built up in the planning. I feel for the staff he has hung out to dry.

Clearly these tours have nothing to do with pre season. They are all about marketing, spreading the word etc around the globe. However, they bring in the money that pays the big wages, allows the big transfer fees. Managers have to suck them up because they benefit from the cash generated. They can't have it both ways. Jose is just an employee after all, he has some corporate responsibility, same as every employee.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well i opened a can of worms this morning. My point was that Jose was being irresponsible and unfair on the staff at Utd. Utd will have put a huge amount of effort and time into that tour, build up and during. In one interview he undoes that work, dismisses the relationships built up in the planning. I feel for the staff he has hung out to dry.

Clearly these tours have nothing to do with pre season. They are all about marketing, spreading the word etc around the globe. However, they bring in the money that pays the big wages, allows the big transfer fees. Managers have to suck them up because they benefit from the cash generated. They can't have it both ways. Jose is just an employee after all, he has some corporate responsibility, same as every employee.
		
Click to expand...

So if you take the shilling you tow the party line? 
You know what you get with him and itâ€™s honesty, he said nothing derogatory to anyone.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Jose has improved Utd year on year since he took over and won trophies, he repeats comments heâ€™s made before, suddenly LP thinks a bad start and heâ€™ll be gone by Christmas if not before, why would any less succesful managers be anymore secure in that scenario?n



			Do you really need that explaining??
		
Click to expand...

As a blue I trust my opinion of them more than yours, just one question, is Steklenburg our No1?



			he was before Pickford came in last season :thup: He's not an inexperienced keeper is he?
		
Click to expand...

The issue that doesnâ€™t exist with your bet is that I/we have nothing else to go on apart from that initial inaccurate post.

Not giving any snidey digs, happy to answer anyone on here, not hide and dodge questions like LP and others do when it gets a bit rough.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Paul, i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well i opened a can of worms this morning. My point was that Jose was being irresponsible and unfair on the staff at Utd. Utd will have put a huge amount of effort and time into that tour, build up and during. In one interview he undoes that work, dismisses the relationships built up in the planning. I feel for the staff he has hung out to dry.

Clearly these tours have nothing to do with pre season. They are all about marketing, spreading the word etc around the globe. However, they bring in the money that pays the big wages, allows the big transfer fees. Managers have to suck them up because they benefit from the cash generated. They can't have it both ways. Jose is just an employee after all, he has some corporate responsibility, same as every employee.
		
Click to expand...

You are spot on - but appears it upset people when you point that out , only manager who is moaning about it Maureen but I suspect itâ€™s just the start of him finding a way out of the club - getting the sack and the big pay off , he has history of it 

Reckon Enrique will be manager by the end of the season


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

I really do need that explaining as it seems all the noises are coming from other clubs fans not Man Utdâ€™s.

Stekenleburg isnâ€™t our No 1 and has only played 16 games in 2 seasons. 

No problem :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So if you take the shilling you tow the party line? 
You know what you get with him and itâ€™s honesty, he said nothing derogatory to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

In public, yes you do. Fight against it behind the scenes but once the decision is made you have to go along with it. Same as in any work structure. If you start effectively openly criticising your bosses, their decisions and strategy then it is only going to end one way.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In public, yes you do. Fight against it behind the scenes but once the decision is made you have to go along with it. Same as in any work structure. If you start effectively openly criticising your bosses, their decisions and strategy then it is only going to end one way.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a nice idea, but realistically a clubs success is down to how they perform on the pitch, not in the boardroom or stock market.

All managers will look after their best interests first, many have confrontations with the board.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats a nice idea, but realistically a clubs success is down to how they perform on the pitch, not in the boardroom or stock market.

All managers will look after their best interests first, many have confrontations with the board.
		
Click to expand...

And now do they pay to get the players to get the success on the pitch ? From the funds generated by the club which come from the boardroom and stock market. Man Utd etc need the global revenue to pay for the wages and fees for the multi million pound players they have for 

A clubâ€™s success these days is down to how financially secure they are - the winners are the guys with the big money. Cityâ€™s success on the pitch came from the money in boardroom , same with Chelsea and same with Utd


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In public, yes you do. Fight against it behind the scenes but once the decision is made you have to go along with it. Same as in any work structure. If you start effectively openly criticising your bosses, their decisions and strategy then it is only going to end one way.
		
Click to expand...

So Man Utd must of thought theyâ€™d signed a different Jose from the one at Chelsea, Madrid and Inter 
If heâ€™s sacked for stepping out of line or saying the wrong things fine, but itâ€™ll be more than likely heâ€™ll be judged on results, right now heâ€™s strengthened the squad that finished 2nd last season and won a trophy, now he wants them stronger, what am I missing?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And now do they pay to get the players to get the success on the pitch ? From the funds generated by the club which come from the boardroom and stock market. Man Utd etc need the global revenue to pay for the wages and fees for the multi million pound players they have for 

A clubâ€™s success these days is down to how financially well run they are - the winners are the guys with the big money. Cityâ€™s success on the pitch came from the money in boardroom , same with Chelsea and same with Utd
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, City and Chelsea did neither of that, the new owners bought the success with no initial limits on spending, once they had the success they are generating money via that route. 
Initially nobody knew how well or badly they would end up being run.
Those 2 have been accussed of buying the league and ruining the premiership for years by bitter rivals.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And now do they pay to get the players to get the success on the pitch ? From the funds generated by the club which come from the boardroom and stock market. Man Utd etc need the global revenue to pay for the wages and fees for the multi million pound players they have for 

A clubâ€™s success these days is down to how financially well run they are - the winners are the guys with the big money. Cityâ€™s success on the pitch came from the money in boardroom , same with Chelsea and same with Utd
		
Click to expand...

Obviously clubs need money, but all premier league clubs generate vast amounts. How did UTD or Liverpool get to a point where they are worlddie brands? It was through success. as time has gone by and fees have increased the role a board plays has become important in making the most of that success. But i don't think many will really agree that Dein or the Glaziers were more important than Fergie or Wenger. I accept they may be from a different era but if you then look at say spurs or Liverpool it could be argued that they've been better run recently, but that board was still in charge when Rogers and Villas Boas were in charge. Same for Mourinho instead of Van Gaal.

I'll accept that the board helped City and Chelsea, but they are now both attempting to run as football clubs after a massive cash injection, that wasn't down to the board running them fantastically. It was done courtesy of outside financial investment.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 29, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So Man Utd must of thought theyâ€™d signed a different Jose from the one at Chelsea, Madrid and Inter 
If heâ€™s sacked for stepping out of line or saying the wrong things fine, but itâ€™ll be more than likely heâ€™ll be judged on results, right now heâ€™s strengthened the squad that finished 2nd last season and won a trophy, now he wants them stronger, what am I missing?
		
Click to expand...

I get your point. Clubs take Jose and accept his behaviour as long as he brings trophies. His history suggests that if those trophies dry up then the owners tend to have enough and move him out. I'm not suggesting Utd will do that this year, although it does depend on how it goes, but his behaviour was poor still. I guess I'm bored of his antics now. He has done it at club after club but you are correct, Utd knew what they were getting.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Obviously clubs need money, but all premier league clubs generate vast amounts. How did UTD or Liverpool get to a point where they are worlddie brands? It was through success. as time has gone by and fees have increased the role a board plays has become important in making the most of that success. But i don't think many will really agree that Dein or the Glaziers were more important than Fergie or Wenger. I accept they may be from a different era but if you then look at say spurs or Liverpool it could be argued that they've been better run recently, but that board was still in charge when Rogers and Villas Boas were in charge. Same for Mourinho instead of Van Gaal.

I'll accept that the board helped City and Chelsea, but they are now both attempting to run as football clubs after a massive cash injection, that wasn't down to the board running them fantastically. It was done courtesy of outside financial investment.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool gained their success before the money arrived - but even then they had a good backer. UTD leapt on the Prem Money and used it to built the stadium up which gave them even more money and they built from there - 

Football is now money driven - the more money you have the better chance you have of success on the field - the money allows a club to buy the better players and pay the better wages 

Both City and Chelsea got success through money from the boardroom - both their owners are on the board, the owners gave the money the board got the players 

PSG could suddenly buy the best not because of the success on the pitch but again Money 

He last decade or so the winners of the big comps bar one season all come from a team with massive financial backing in one way or another . Liverpool and Spurs have been well run but both have had to sell their better players to keep purchasing more players where as the likes of City , Chelsea and UTD donâ€™t â€œhave â€œ to sell their better players - they can just dip into deep pockets . City will once again no doubt win the league this year - they also have the most expensive team/squad with the most expensive manager looking after them - itâ€™s not really rocket science. A clubâ€™s success these days is mainly down to how much money the club has and can afford to spend on players


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool gained their success before the money arrived - but even then they had a good backer. UTD leapt on the Prem Money and used it to built the stadium up which gave them even more money and they built from there - 

Football is now money driven - the more money you have the better chance you have of success on the field - the money allows a club to buy the better players and pay the better wages 

Both City and Chelsea got success through money from the boardroom - both their owners are on the board, the owners gave the money the board got the players 

PSG could suddenly buy the best not because of the success on the pitch but again Money 

He last decade or so the winners of the big comps bar one season all come from a team with massive financial backing in one way or another . Liverpool and Spurs have been well run but both have had to sell their better players to keep purchasing more players where as the likes of City , Chelsea and UTD donâ€™t â€œhave â€œ to sell their better players - they can just dip into deep pockets . City will once again no doubt win the league this year - they also have the most expensive team/squad with the most expensive manager looking after them - *itâ€™s not really rocket science. A clubâ€™s success these days is mainly down to how much money the club has and can afford to spend on players*

Click to expand...

I fully agree that money is massively important. But PSG, City and Chelsea didn't get there money due to the importance of the board, which is the original point we were discussing. 

Klopp and your current owners, or fat sam/hodgson Roman in charge. Who are you backing for success?


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

Mourinho is definitely following his usual system; he's getting the excuses for failure in early.

Now, I don't think he's right with them all but he certainly isn't wrong with them all, either. But the way he parades them is baffling. Everyone knows that City can be got at defensively - but Pep doesn't admit it and blame others. Everyone knows the same about Liverpool and especially that their goalkeepers have been mince - but Klopp doesn't admit it and blame others. Even Arsenal who have been criminally rundown by Arsene Wenger for years - Arsene didn't admit that and blame others.

His motivation techniques are baffling and while it's true that none of us know what he says in private, it can't be good for these players to be criticised so openly, and often in contradiction with their actual performances.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Mourinho is definitely following his usual system; he's getting the excuses for failure in early.

Now, I don't think he's right with them all but he certainly isn't wrong with them all, either. But the way he parades them is baffling. Everyone knows that City can be got at defensively - but Pep doesn't admit it and blame others. Everyone knows the same about Liverpool and especially that their goalkeepers have been mince - but Klopp doesn't admit it and blame others. Even Arsenal who have been criminally rundown by Arsene Wenger for years - Arsene didn't admit that and blame others.

His motivation techniques are baffling and while it's true that none of us know what he says in private, it can't be good for these players to be criticised so openly, and often in contradiction with their actual performances.
		
Click to expand...

The difference between Maureen and Klopp or Pep or indeed most managers is in public they support the player - yep both City a d Liverpool have had issues with players but they donâ€™t publicly slate them like Mourinho does - last year it was Shaw and Pogba and currently itâ€™s Martial and itâ€™s certainly tactics that doesnâ€™t seem tohave a positive effect - Martial is a superb player but no doubt right now he wants out


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The difference between Maureen and Klopp or Pep or indeed most managers is in public they support the player - yep both City a d Liverpool have had issues with players but they donâ€™t publicly slate them like Mourinho does - last year it was Shaw and Pogba and currently itâ€™s Martial and itâ€™s certainly tactics that doesnâ€™t seem tohave a positive effect - Martial is a superb player but no doubt right now he wants out
		
Click to expand...

I just don't get the logic in offering Mourinho a new contract when we did. It totally ties our hands.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I just don't get the logic in offering Mourinho a new contract when we did. It totally ties our hands.
		
Click to expand...

Success


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Success 

Click to expand...

Thing is though, he has had some success, but I don't think that is the issue with Utd fans and the neurtrals who watch.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Success 

Click to expand...

Success comes in different levels and there's a long term to be considered as well.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Success 

Click to expand...

They've not really been that successful under Mourinho though and time is running out as Jose's teams normally get their success early on. 


 Won the league in his first year at Porto & Champions League in his 2nd - left after that
 Won the league in his first and seasons at Chelsea before things started to turn sour in the 3rd
 Won Serie A in his first and 2nd seasons at Inter and won the Champions League in his 2nd - left after 2 years
 At Real had early success in his 2nd season winning La Liga before things turned sour in his 3rd season and he left
 Back at Chelsea where he won the league in his 2nd season and things went downhill after that again in the 3rd season

We're now going into his 3rd season at United and the only major trophy he's won is a Europa League. Mourinho historically either leaves before the 3rd season starts or doesn't make it through the 3rd season as Manager. The main difference at United is it's turning sour before he's really even won anything.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Mourinho is definitely following his usual system; he's getting the excuses for failure in early.

Now, I don't think he's right with them all but he certainly isn't wrong with them all, either. But the way he parades them is baffling. Everyone knows that City can be got at defensively - but Pep doesn't admit it and blame others. Everyone knows the same about Liverpool and especially that their goalkeepers have been mince - but Klopp doesn't admit it and blame others. Even Arsenal who have been criminally rundown by Arsene Wenger for years - Arsene didn't admit that and blame others.

His motivation techniques are baffling and while it's true that none of us know what he says in private, it can't be good for these players to be criticised so openly, and often in contradiction with their actual performances.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a good and honest write up from a fan. He is certainly a strange bloke.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			They've not really been that successful under Mourinho though and time is running out as Jose's teams normally get their success early on. 


 Won the league in his first year at Porto & Champions League in his 2nd - left after that
 Won the league in his first and seasons at Chelsea before things started to turn sour in the 3rd
 Won Serie A in his first and 2nd seasons at Inter and won the Champions League in his 2nd - left after 2 years
 At Real had early success in his 2nd season winning La Liga before things turned sour in his 3rd season and he left
 Back at Chelsea where he won the league in his 2nd season and things went downhill after that again in the 3rd season

We're now going into his 3rd season at United and the only major trophy he's won is a Europa League. Mourinho historically either leaves before the 3rd season starts or doesn't make it through the 3rd season as Manager. The main difference at United is it's turning sour before he's really even won anything.
		
Click to expand...

3 Trophies in 2 seasons, plus out of top 4 to Runners-Up, everyone goes on about Football is now a business, heâ€™s got them closest to being back as Champions since Fergie left, are you sure any other manager would of done better?
As previously stated, you know what you get with Jose, plenty of Utd fans on here didnâ€™t want him, whatever his character is, heâ€™s been succesful at Utd.
Surely if heâ€™s that bad other fans would be over the moon with the issues heâ€™s apparently causing at Utd.
The comment about Martial highlighted and the comments about Jones and Rashford in the same sentence ignored.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Success comes in different levels and there's a long term to be considered as well.
		
Click to expand...

What if the success continues on the upward trail?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2018)

Man Utd fans are used to challenging for the league every year and also the CL as well as doing it with a bit of attacking style , I doubt many Utd fans would see the last few years as successful especially not with the level of money paid out - is there really much difference between what Van Gaal did to now ? At least Van Gaal gave the talented youngsters a real good chance 

If an UTD manager is not challenging each year then the fans will expect change - itâ€™s a mentality that has grown from the Taggert years - FA Cups are a good day out , the Europa League was a route back into the CL , fans will celebrate on the day but will expect more and other the years Maureen hasnâ€™t provided more and certainly not to the level he has over the years - itâ€™s 5 years now since the last title - I expect it will be 6 after this season as with Liverpool and Arsenal that number creeps up quickly


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			What if the success continues on the upward trail?
		
Click to expand...

"continues"?

It's on the downward slide at the moment. We've regressed in terms of real success in the past year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			"continues"?

It's on the downward slide at the moment. We've regressed in terms of real success in the past year.
		
Click to expand...

How, heâ€™s got you higher in the PL and more trophies since Fergie retired.
On what planet is that downward


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How, heâ€™s got you higher in the PL and more trophies since Fergie retired.
On what planet is that downward 

Click to expand...

Two years ago we won the Europa League. Last year we never offered a meaningful challenge in the league or Europe. He's stifled his best players and he has the team set up to play turgid football. To me, that overall picture is most certainly downward.

One off observations don't prove anything but it's not a glowing review that DDG has been our player of the year for so long. Since I've followed Man Utd I've seen that be players like Cantona, RVN, Rooney and Ronaldo. It's just awful.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

I totally accept people dislike Jose as a person or the style of Football he plays, but nobody can deny he gets success.
Is success the be all and end all? No, not to all fans, just >90% imo,
I was chastised, along with other Everton fans, for complaining about Allardyce when heâ€™d got us to 8th, despite the rubbish football and him publicly blaming different players week after week.
Now after the glory years and domination of Utd for season after season and coming up against the best team (City) weâ€™d ever seen in the PL, Jose is still wrong, he has to repair the damage done by Moyes and Van Gaal after Fergie left.
He isnâ€™t a miracle worker, heâ€™s got them back in the CL and 2nd spot, from were they were when he took over, that aint bad in 2 seasons.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Two years ago we won the Europa League. Last year we never offered a meaningful challenge in the league or Europe. He's stifled his best players and he has the team set up to play turgid football. To me, that overall picture is most certainly downward.

One off observations don't prove anything but it's not a glowing review that DDG has been our player of the year for so long. Since I've followed Man Utd I've seen that be players like Cantona, RVN, Rooney and Ronaldo. It's just awful.
		
Click to expand...

Style of Football I accept, but maybe thatâ€™s how heâ€™s had to set up with the players at his disposal and if so, his results are even more impressive.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Style of Football I accept, but maybe thatâ€™s how heâ€™s had to set up with the players at his disposal and if so, his results are even more impressive.
		
Click to expand...

And this is why it's subjective but if he can't get a tune out of players like Martial, Rashford, Lingard, Mata, Pogba... well, then he's not the manager I want at my football club.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2018)

It is similar to Allardyce though. As Kellfire says, the football is awful, he is stifling the attacking players that they have. In terms of league position it is progress but for entertainment it is dreadful. He is hardly working on a shoestring either. The Utd fans I know for real, not counting posters on here that I have never met, to a man can't wait for Mourinho to leave. They dislike his football, they dislike his man management style, they dislike his manner and how it reflects on the club. They didn't want him from the start and they feel they have been proved right. Paul, you mentioned earlier that you know what you are getting with Jose and you are dead right. They didn't want it though. 

It is an interesting point, how far is a club willing to sell its soul for success. Jose is the ultimate test of that question.

I was the same with Allardyce last year. I didn't want him from the start, his football was awful and no matter how high up the league he got us I didn't want him for another year. Some things are worth more than a league place.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			And this is why it's subjective but if he can't get a tune out of players like Martial, Rashford, Lingard, Mata, Pogba... well, then he's not the manager I want at my football club.
		
Click to expand...

So going back to your previous post, youâ€™re determining success by style of football and not trophies.
Thatâ€™s the business side now, nobody recruits Jose because of his playing style, your issue is more with the owners than him imo.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So going back to your previous post, youâ€™re determining success by style of football and not trophies.
Thatâ€™s the business side now, nobody recruits Jose because of his playing style, your issue is more with the owners than him imo.
		
Click to expand...

I believe we could challenge and be more successful if Jose could utilise those players. We've certainly got the firepower to out gun Liverpool.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is similar to Allardyce though. As Kellfire says, the football is awful, he is stifling the attacking players that they have. In terms of league position it is progress but for entertainment it is dreadful. He is hardly working on a shoestring either. The Utd fans I know for real, not counting posters on here that I have never met, to a man can't wait for Mourinho to leave. They dislike his football, they dislike his man management style, they dislike his manner and how it reflects on the club. They didn't want him from the start and they feel they have been proved right. Paul, you mentioned earlier that you know what you are getting with Jose and you are dead right. They didn't want it though. 

It is an interesting point, how far is a club willing to sell its soul for success. Jose is the ultimate test of that question.

I was the same with Allardyce last year. I didn't want him from the start, his football was awful and no matter how high up the league he got us I didn't want him for another year. Some things are worth more than a league place.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m in no way advocating selling your soul for success, but I do think size and level of Club comes into it.
Iâ€™d be happy with 9th-14th this season if we see better football and this season being a stepping stone to challenging for top 8 the following season and further beyond that.
Can Utd at their level be happy to drop out of the top 4 while looking for the right manager playing the right football? No, no they canâ€™t.
The top 6 need to stay as the top 6 and sometimes by any means neccessary.
Whether we like it or not, only 3 teams progressed position wise at the top last season from the season before, City, Utd and Burnley.
How long will other fans stay patient if trophies donâ€™t start appearing?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I believe we could challenge and be more successful if Jose could utilise those players. We've certainly got the firepower to out gun Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s subjective though isnâ€™t it, imo, nobody in the PL currently could out gun the Liv forward line.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			And this is why it's subjective but if he can't get a tune out of players like Martial, Rashford, Lingard, Mata, Pogba... well, then he's not the manager I want at my football club.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is the player you havenâ€™t mentioned - Lukaku , playing him half dictates the style of play ,Mourinho bought him expect the same impact as Drogba but he hasnâ€™t got the same level of control or ability to bring others into the game on a consistent basis - he scores goals but not enough important goals. A front three of Martial - Sanchez and Rashford would give the City and Liverpool front three a run for their money but after playing so much for him he has to play him - I always wonder if he bought him to stop Chelsea getting him because he was perfect for Conte style of play


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s subjective though isnâ€™t it, imo, nobody in the PL currently could out gun the Liv forward line.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree - man for man, I'd take whatever three is considering to be playing the best at any time out of Lukaku, Sanchez, Mata, Martial and Rashford over Salah, Mane and Firminho. Klopp has lesser players (Salah excepted) playing as a fantastic unit through tactical nous and motivation. Klopp would love to have the front players United have.



Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem is the player you havenâ€™t mentioned - Lukaku , playing him half dictates the style of play ,Mourinho bought him expect the same impact as Drogba but he hasnâ€™t got the same level of control or ability to bring others into the game on a consistent basis - he scores goals but not enough important goals. A front three of Martial - Sanchez and Rashford would give the City and Liverpool front three a run for their money but after playing so much for him he has to play him - I always wonder if he bought him to stop Chelsea getting him because he was perfect for Conte style of play
		
Click to expand...

You know where I stand on Lukaku - we definitely agree. I really do think there is a world class player in Lukaku but I don't expect to see it under Mourinho's tactics.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I disagree - man for man, I'd take whatever three is considering to be playing the best at any time out of Lukaku, Sanchez, Mata, Martial and Rashford over Salah, Mane and Firminho. Klopp has lesser players (Salah excepted) playing as a fantastic unit through tactical nous and motivation. Klopp would love to have the front players United have.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but disagree the only player I would take as back up is Martial - donâ€™t see any Utd player taking the spot of our current front three and definitely not with the style the manager plays - itâ€™s all about playing as units as opposed to individual


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but disagree the only player I would take as back up is Martial - donâ€™t see any Utd player taking the spot of our current front three and definitely not with the style the manager plays - itâ€™s all about playing as units as opposed to individual
		
Click to expand...


Sanchez, Mata and Rashford are incredibly hard working and (ignoring Salah as he's superb) I think Sanchez is the real stand out in terms of ability. He walks into the Liverpool front line instead of Mane, for sure. Firminho is the odd one because he's not a brilliant goalscorer, but something all of his own. But I definitely think Klopp would replace him if he had a better player available.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2018)

We desperately need the actual football to kick off now. This endless daily chatter about Mourinho is absolutely tiresome.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Sanchez, Mata and Rashford are incredibly hard working and (ignoring Salah as he's superb) I think Sanchez is the real stand out in terms of ability. He walks into the Liverpool front line instead of Mane, for sure. Firminho is the odd one because he's not a brilliant goalscorer, but something all of his own. But I definitely think Klopp would replace him if he had a better player available.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s hard to see who is available and getable to replace Firmino - he maybe doesnâ€™t score enough but his play and ability are a big reason why Mane and Salah play as well as they do - I donâ€™t see any of the UTD players being able to fit in better  , I suspect there are players around who could fit maybe someone like Dybala or Hazard but itâ€™s ridiculous Money


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s hard to see who is available and getable to replace Firmino - he maybe doesnâ€™t score enough but his play and ability are a big reason why Mane and Salah play as well as they do - I donâ€™t see any of the UTD players being able to fit in better  , I suspect there are players around who could fit maybe someone like Dybala or Hazard but itâ€™s ridiculous Money
		
Click to expand...

I believe he plays Firmino in that style because he has no one better - if he got a better player, he's adapt the style accordingly. But tough to tell - it's all conjecture.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			We desperately need the actual football to kick off now. This endless daily chatter about Mourinho is absolutely tiresome.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because his interview was only published yesterday.
Nice to see a good level of tolerance on the forum.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			We desperately need the actual football to kick off now. This endless daily chatter about Mourinho is absolutely tiresome.
		
Click to expand...


The whole footballing world is centred around the north west nowadays don't ya know â€¦

The only thing we can expect to see coming south is light drizzle...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			We desperately need the actual football to kick off now. This endless daily chatter about Mourinho is absolutely tiresome.
		
Click to expand...

We could change tack and talk about Spurs lack of trophies in recent years :clap:

Jose came up due to his interview, no other reason.

(I speak as an Everton fan. Remember that before taking the Spurs jibe seriously )


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe because his interview was only published yesterday.
Nice to see a good level of tolerance on the forum.
		
Click to expand...

lol what? He's done a new interview every day, people have been talking about him for about a week now. I didn't mean just in here I meant everywhere. It's very dull.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			lol what? He's done a new interview every day, people have been talking about him for about a week now. I didn't mean just in here I meant everywhere. It's very dull.
		
Click to expand...

No different to people discussing Sterling being dropped.
If you donâ€™t like the topic feel free to ignore it or introduce another one. :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			lol what? He's done a new interview every day, people have been talking about him for about a week now. I didn't mean just in here I meant everywhere. It's very dull.
		
Click to expand...


So, what's the latest news on the new stadium being completed on time?


From what I've heard the vast sums of money Levy has been throwing at contractors in a last minute dash to complete there's every chance he'll be selling the one season wonder to settle up...


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			he'll be selling the one season wonder to settle up...
		
Click to expand...

Your trolling game is weak...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Your trolling game is weak...
		
Click to expand...

Verily...

No longer being a worker means I don't get to hone my 'skills', on a regular basis, with the mostly spuds 'n blues that were my co-workers...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			So, what's the latest news on the new stadium being completed on time?


From what I've heard the vast sums of money Levy has been throwing at contractors in a last minute dash to complete there's every chance he'll be selling the one season wonder to settle up...
		
Click to expand...

Going past the funny remark - it wouldnâ€™t surprise if there is some truth there , there doesnâ€™t seem to be any players arriving , certainly not anyone to improve a squad which is very thin and very reliant on the scoring of Kane - is there a lack of spending money because of the new stadium ? Are they now going to be financially restricted on the players they can get hence they will need to sell , I think they are very vulnerable in regards CL and if they do miss out they could have a nice brand new shiney stadium but not have the team on the pitch. Arsenal at least used their sucesss to build the stadium and still kept the payments coming in , is that why Levy has rented out the stadium to NFL , to keep payments coming in - best hope Khan doesnâ€™t buy Wembley and take NFL there


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Have you noticed, that from above, Spurs new stadium looks like a toilet seat?


----------



## Jensen (Jul 30, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Have you noticed, that from above, Spurs new stadium looks like a toilet seat?
		
Click to expand...

Surprised nobody has knocked out a funny anecdote


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 30, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			So, what's the latest news on the new stadium being completed on time?


From what I've heard the vast sums of money Levy has been throwing at contractors in a last minute dash to complete there's every chance he'll be selling the one season wonder to settle up...
		
Click to expand...

I think the word is that we're to play our first home game at Wembley but not sure about after that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			And this is why it's subjective but if he can't get a tune out of players like Martial, Rashford, Lingard, Mata, Pogba... well, then he's not the manager I want at my football club.
		
Click to expand...

This is the bit I don't get Kelly. When we played Utd at the emptyhad. The first half Utd were embarrassing. City were 2-0 up and cruising. I was buzzing. We were beating or arch rivals and getting the title on the same day. That result was gonna go down in history in the same breath as Denis Laws back heel which sent down Utd, ( it didn't but why let the truth get in the way). The second half Utd came out and just battered City, the same team that were chasing shadows in the first half and at Old Trafford v City were transformed. Don't know what Maureen said to them but they played like men possessed. That was the Utd that fans have come to expect that was the Utd that fans expected last year but it hardly reared its head. How's that happen. Why the park the bus mentality one minute, then outstanding football when behind. It baffles me so Lord knows what it is like watching every week.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			We desperately need the actual football to kick off now. This endless daily chatter about Mourinho is absolutely tiresome.
		
Click to expand...

Amen brother. It starts on Sunday and al be there as a supporter of the centurions &#128513;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			No different to people discussing Sterling being dropped.
If you donâ€™t like the topic feel free to ignore it or introduce another one. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Stirling being dropped, why? For what reason?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2018)

Lots of talk about who has the best front three. Not wanting to point out the obvious, however the two teams that could have the best front three finished second and third. The problems of both clubs lie no where near the front three, but the other outfielders being able to chip in as well &#128077;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Have you noticed, that from above, Spurs new stadium looks like a toilet seat?
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying its Levys Lavvy. &#128521;

Joking aside just just read that Karen Brady has had a dig at Spurs for using acoustic enhancers at Levys Lavvy. She said 
" we were offered the same at the Olympic stadium but turned it down". Yeah but who would of flippin paid for it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2018)

Very happy. Mitrovic finally on board. Not sure why we're after Mawson as well. Not sure what he offers that we don't already have and the price seems high. The manager clearly sees something he likes


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Lots of talk about who has the best front three. Not wanting to point out the obvious, however the two teams that could have the best front three finished second and third. The problems of both clubs lie no where near the front three, but the other outfielders being able to chip in as well ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

The best front 3 finished 4th, your centurions arenâ€™t as good as them either


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

Bit of fun time. Opening weekend fixtures and my predictions.

Feel free to cut and paste and have a go.

Man Utd v Leicester  2-0
Newcastle v Spurs 1-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff 1-1&#8232;
Fulham v Crystal Palace 1-0
&#8232;Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2&#8232;
Watford v Brighton 1-1
&#8232;Wolves v Everton 2-2
Liverpool v West Ham  3-1&#8232;
Southampton v Burnley 1-1
&#8232;Arsenal v Man City 1-2


----------



## User2021 (Jul 30, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 2-1
Newcastle v Spurs 2-1
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-1&#8232;
Fulham v Crystal Palace 1-2
&#8232;Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2&#8232;
Watford v Brighton 3-1
&#8232;Wolves v Everton 2-1
Liverpool v West Ham 3-2&#8232;
Southampton v Burnley 0-1
&#8232;Arsenal v Man City 1-3


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Amen brother. It starts on Sunday and al be there as a supporter of the centurions &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Along with about 10k empty red seats or have you shifted some more this week?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Bit of fun time. Opening weekend fixtures and my predictions.

Feel free to cut and paste and have a go.

Man Utd v Leicester  2-0
Newcastle v Spurs 1-2
Bournemouth v Cardiff 1-1&#8232;
Fulham v Crystal Palace 1-0
&#8232;Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2&#8232;
Watford v Brighton 1-1
&#8232;Wolves v Everton 2-2
Liverpool v West Ham  3-1&#8232;
Southampton v Burnley 1-1
&#8232;Arsenal v Man City 1-2
		
Click to expand...

Never mind the fun I like reading the last 15 pages of your factual reasoned arguments rather than individual opinions. :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Never mind the fun I like reading the last 15 pages of your factual reasoned arguments rather than individual opinions. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Behave!! Iâ€™m trying to lighten the thread


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Along with about 10k empty red seats or have you shifted some more this week?
		
Click to expand...

Lots of folk on Holiday in Manchester this week ðŸ˜
Joking aside me, missisT and lad Tash is off to Wemberlee on Sunday. Â£35 a ticket. Was gonna go and watch the mighty Mansfield Town play on Saturday as part of a birthday do. Â£22 a ticket ðŸ˜³ You can shove it. 
Reminds me of when me lad went on a football tour in Italy. Whilst there we went to the San Siro and watched Milan v Parma. World stars played that day. It cost 8 euro a ticket. Following week lads team were invited to parade the trophy they won around the pitch at Mansfield Town. They played the northern powerhouse called York. Â£12 a ticket


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2018)

[h=2]Re: And, weâ€™re off.......2018/2019[/h]Man Utd v Leicester 2-0
Newcastle v Spurs 1-1
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-1â€¨
Fulham v Crystal Palace 2-1
â€¨Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-1
Watford v Brighton 1-0
â€¨Wolves v Everton 2-1
Liverpool v West Ham 2-1
Southampton v Burnley 1-1
â€¨Arsenal v Man City 1-2
​


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 2-0
Newcastle v Spurs 1-1
Bournemouth v Cardiff 1-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace 2-2
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2
Watford v Brighton 2-0
Wolves v Everton 1-1
Liverpool v West Ham 3-0
Southampton v Burnley 1-0
Arsenal v Man City 2-2


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Man Utd v Leicester 2-0
Newcastle v Spurs 1-1
Bournemouth v Cardiff 1-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace 2-2
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2
Watford v Brighton 2-0
Wolves v Everton 1-1
Liverpool v West Ham 3-0
*Southampton v Burnley 1-0*
Arsenal v Man City 2-2
		
Click to expand...

Thats us buggered!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats us buggered! 

Click to expand...

Sorry about that. Home game. start of the season and a big crows. What could possibly go wrong?

Just seen we're the 3rd highest spenders this transfer window. Not sure that'll remain the case and I'm sure the big guns will start splashing the cash in the next few days


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry about that. Home game. start of the season and a big crows. What could possibly go wrong?

Just seen we're the 3rd highest spenders this transfer window. Not sure that'll remain the case and I'm sure the big guns will start splashing the cash in the next few days
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ll be ok til Austin gets injured and we get stuck with Shane Long!

Youâ€™re certainly not being shy. Gotta be close to 100m once you get the cb.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Weâ€™ll be ok til Austin gets injured and we get stuck with Shane Long!

Youâ€™re certainly not being shy. Gotta be close to 100m once you get the cb.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Mitrovic is a good signing. Good for him so hopefully he'll remained focused, not get involved on the pitch, something Jokanovic has worked well at doing with him. Good for the the chances. We didn't score enough in the last season we were there and we're getting a few strikers together. Not convinced by Mawson and think Â£20m is a bit steep, Looking at the stats (granted it was at a struggling Swansea, I think there must be better out there for that price https://www.premierleague.com/players/9960/Alfie-Mawson/stats?co=1&se=79


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. Mitrovic is a good signing. Good for him so hopefully he'll remained focused, not get involved on the pitch, something Jokanovic has worked well at doing with him. Good for the the chances. We didn't score enough in the last season we were there and we're getting a few strikers together. Not convinced by Mawson and think Â£20m is a bit steep, Looking at the stats (granted it was at a struggling Swansea, I think there must be better out there for that price https://www.premierleague.com/players/9960/Alfie-Mawson/stats?co=1&se=79

Click to expand...

Looking at some quotes (70m) for Maguire and I think the prem has just gone crazy on prices. No way is he worth 5m less than VVD after a few games against poor oppo at a World Cup.

By that token Mawson might be a bargain.........


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Looking at some quotes (70m) for Maguire and I think the prem has just gone crazy on prices. No way is he worth 5m less than VVD after a few games against poor oppo at a World Cup.

By that token Mawson might be a bargain.........
		
Click to expand...

Prices have gone crazy, but Maguire has one thing VVD has, an English passport. Having that helps when playing European games. Does it mean he is worth Â£70m. Not in my eyes.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 31, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Prices have gone crazy, but Maguire has one thing VVD has, an English passport. Having that helps when playing European games. Does it mean he is worth Â£70m. Not in my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

But therein lies the reason we have so many foreign players in the PL, the over inflated prices and egos of the  English players.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 31, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But therein lies the reason we have so many foreign players in the PL, the over inflated prices and egos of the  English players.
		
Click to expand...

 The players donâ€™t set the price? If weâ€™ve got too many foreigners the clubs are at fault.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 31, 2018)

The price for English players is jacked up by Premier league rules dictating a quota. Thus any English player who can kick a ball without falling over is worth the gdp of a small country.

It then makes it difficult to sell them abroad, where they may get enough experience to become something other than a bench warmer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



 The players donâ€™t set the price? If weâ€™ve got too many foreigners the clubs are at fault.
		
Click to expand...

The wage demands of the English players rocketed when English player quotas first came in, and for that reason we started to get the average Jonny foreigner as they were cheaper than the English. Player greed has to be accountable.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 31, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			The price for English players is jacked up by Premier league rules dictating a quota. Thus any English player who can kick a ball without falling over is worth the gdp of a small country.

It then makes it difficult to sell them abroad, where they may get enough experience to become something other than a bench warmer.
		
Click to expand...




Bunkermagnet said:



			The wage demands of the English players rocketed when English player quotas first came in, and for that reason we started to get the average Jonny foreigner as they were cheaper than the English. Player greed has to be accountable.
		
Click to expand...

Murphâ€™s got it right, player wages are seperate to transfer fee, wages are discussed once 2 clubs agree a fee, if Man Utd and Leics agree Â£70mil, the players agent will then get the best deal for the player.
As for wage rise, PL Clubs have made Billions since the PL started, why shouldnâ€™t the Clubs biggest asset get a share of it.
Clubs still have the control to say No.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 31, 2018)

I believe the biggest cause for inflation of English players is that home grown rule. The intention was obviously to ensure English players stay part of first team squads. Has it worked? Has it balls. Big clubs just buy up any half-decent English lad to fill up their HG squad slots, and the selling clubs know full well that they desperately need x number of English players, so up goes the price. Consequently you end up with players like Delph, Barkley, etc going for big fees and never getting a game because their role is simply to boost HG numbers and play in the league cup.


----------



## drewster (Jul 31, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 0-0
Newcastle v Spurs 3-1
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-0 
Fulham v Crystal Palace 1-1
Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2 
Watford v Brighton 1-1
Wolves v Everton 2-1
Liverpool v West Ham 4-1 
Southampton v Burnley 2-1
Arsenal v Man City 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 31, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Bit of fun time. Opening weekend fixtures and my predictions.

Feel free to cut and paste and have a go.
		
Click to expand...

Man Utd 1-1 Leicester 
Newcastle 1-1 Spurs 
Bournemouth 2-1 Cardiff 
Fulham 2-2 Crystal Palace 
&#8232;Huddersfield 0-1 Chelsea 
Watford 2-1 Brighton 
&#8232;Wolves 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Burnley 
&#8232;Arsenal 1-2 Man City


Edit: Would people be interested if I set up a new thread where we do predictions each week and I'll keep track of points and do a league table? Would be the classic 3 points for correct score, 1 for result only.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Man Utd 1-1 Leicester 
Newcastle 1-1 Spurs 
Bournemouth 2-1 Cardiff 
Fulham 2-2 Crystal Palace 
&#8232;Huddersfield 0-1 Chelsea 
Watford 2-1 Brighton 
&#8232;Wolves 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Burnley 
&#8232;Arsenal 1-2 Man City


Edit: Would people be interested if I set up a new thread where we do predictions each week and I'll keep track of points and do a league table? Would be the classic 3 points for correct score, 1 for result only.
		
Click to expand...

Could just set a super 6 league up. Would save you effort.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 31, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Could just set a super 6 league up. Would save you effort.
		
Click to expand...

People always forget to go back to those type of website and put their predictions in. I don't mind the effort, I have a boring job.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			People always forget to go back to those type of website and put their predictions in. I don't mind the effort, I have a boring job. 

Click to expand...

Well Iâ€™d be game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I believe the biggest cause for inflation of English players is that home grown rule. The intention was obviously to ensure English players stay part of first team squads. Has it worked? Has it balls. Big clubs just buy up any half-decent English lad to fill up their HG squad slots, and the selling clubs know full well that they desperately need x number of English players, so up goes the price. Consequently you end up with players like Delph, Barkley, etc going for big fees and never getting a game because their role is simply to boost HG numbers and play in the league cup.
		
Click to expand...


i know what your saying re average English players, but I wouldn't of put Delph in there. He cost City a mere 8 million on a five year contract. He has had an excellent year at City. However I don't wanna talk about Mangala, how much he cost and how Rammel he was/is.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 31, 2018)

Rumours on Twitter of Smalling going to Wolves. Assume that Utd have a defender lines up to replace him.

EDIT - Bookies have cut the odds from 33-1 to evens so possibly something in it.


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2018)

Still transfers looming, so as things stand, but subject to change....

Man Utd v Leicester 1-1
Newcastle v Spurs 2-1
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace 2-1
&#8232;Huddersfield v Chelsea 0-2&#8232;
Watford v Brighton 3-1
&#8232;Wolves v Everton 1-0
Liverpool v West Ham 0-0
Southampton v Burnley 1-2
&#8232;Arsenal v Man City 2-2


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 31, 2018)

Man Utd v Leicester 3-1
Newcastle v Spurs 1-1
Bournemouth v Cardiff 2-0
Fulham v Crystal Palace 2-1
&#8232;Huddersfield v Chelsea 1-3
Watford v Brighton 1-2
&#8232;Wolves v Everton 1-2
Liverpool v West Ham 5-0
Southampton v Burnley 1-2
&#8232;Arsenal v Man City 3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Well Iâ€™d be game.
		
Click to expand...

Made a thread for the Prediction League here: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...Prediction-League-18-19&p=1872046#post1872046

Go ahead and post predictions in there guys. If you already posted them in here then I have them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 1, 2018)

Everton have signed Digne from Barca, a LB so hopefully Baines can now bow out gracefully.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2018)

At last. Need a decent centre back now.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Everton have signed Digne from Barca, a LB so hopefully Baines can now bow out gracefully.
		
Click to expand...

That's a pretty good signing. He was meant to be a really good prospect but made some poor decisions in joining PSG and Barca and never getting a game. If he can nick Baines' place he could be set for a few years and really push on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 1, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That's a pretty good signing. He was meant to be a really good prospect but made some poor decisions in joining PSG and Barca and never getting a game. If he can nick Baines' place he could be set for a few years and really push on.
		
Click to expand...

21 Caps for France and hearing good things, certainly need our defence sorting out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....premier-league-transfer-rumours-37174940.html

Surely not ?! - if it happens he is done at Man Utd


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....premier-league-transfer-rumours-37174940.html

Surely not ?! - if it happens he is done at Man Utd
		
Click to expand...

I think the writings on the wall, something that both parties have been expecting tbh. Mourinho treated him like trash and then by all accounts he left and refused to come back. He forced them imo to fine him so he has his out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 2, 2018)

He's not taking paternity leave then &#128513;? It would be interesting to hear the players union view on that one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He's not taking paternity leave then &#128513;? It would be interesting to hear the players union view on that one.
		
Click to expand...

Joking aside, you've gotta give you employer notice of paternity leave haven't you? Just deciding you want it last minute isn't an option.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Joking aside, you've gotta give you employer notice of paternity leave haven't you? Just deciding you want it last minute isn't an option.
		
Click to expand...

You must give your employer 28 daysâ€™ notice if you want to change your start date.

You do not have to give a precise date when you want to take leave (for example 1 February). Instead you can give a general time, such as the day of the birth or 1 week after the birth.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			You must give your employer 28 daysâ€™ notice if you want to change your start date.

You do not have to give a precise date when you want to take leave (for example 1 February). Instead you can give a general time, such as the day of the birth or 1 week after the birth.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was my take on it. I'd imagine footballers don't take it. They generally miss a game at most, so whilst it looks ridiculous to punish him for wanting to see his child, it was still insubordination.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah that was my take on it. I'd imagine footballers don't take it. They generally miss a game at most, so whilst it looks ridiculous to punish him for wanting to see his child, it was still insubordination.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like the mother had a few issues which isnt uncommon so you'd expect any manager to be sympathetic towards the situation. 

The difference in man management dealing with these issues  between Jose,Pep and klopp is enormous.

Pep and Klopp back their players  who've just had kids yet Jose alienates his.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It sounds like the mother had a few issues which isnt uncommon so you'd expect any manager to be sympathetic towards the situation. 

The difference in man management dealing with these issues  between Jose,Pep and klopp is enormous.

Pep and Klopp back their players  who've just had kids yet Jose alienates his.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf mate, it was rumoured he wouldn't be going back to the US before he'd even left. 
If there have been complications then of course you'd expect the club to show support but i just have a niggling feeling that they were expecting grief from the second he left and Jose won't want it to appear he's been messed around. Jose would rather look the bad guy than the fool. 

It could be argued he now looks both.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf mate, it *was rumoured he wouldn't be going back to the US before he'd even left*. 
If there have been complications then of course you'd expect the club to show support but i just have a niggling feeling that they were expecting grief from the second he left and Jose won't want it to appear he's been messed around. Jose would rather look the bad guy than the fool. 

It could be argued he now looks both.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately on this occassion the rumour mill is in full flow. 

It's obvious martial and jose dont see eye to eye but it doesnt allow Jose to publicly rip into Martial. A simple response along the lines  of " Theres been a few complications and upto now we dont know when Martial is returning but he has our full support" surely is enough then manage the player privately.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Unfortunately on this occassion the rumour mill is in full flow. 

It's obvious martial and jose dont see eye to eye but it doesnt allow Jose to publicly rip into Martial. A simple response along the lines  of " Theres been a few complications and upto now we dont know when Martial is returning but he has our full support" surely is enough then manage the player privately.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that is how he could/should have responded, but players have all the power therse days. Jose knows Martial better than us, if he thought he was just trying to take the mick then i can see why he'd not just roll over and take it. 

The most important person in Jose's world is Jose. He won't care what other supporters are saying, and tbf on twitter most of the stuff i have seen from UTD fans is Martial being critisced and compared to Morata who came back quicker after the missus had twins. So whilst rival fans and the media may try and build it up, a bit like the journo last week after Mourinho "slaughtered the youngsters", i don't see it affected Utd in the slightest.


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2018)

But Jose likes to be the pantomime villain.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			But Jose likes to be the pantomime villain.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, the facts will come out eventually and thereâ€™ll probably be responsibility on both sides. That doesnâ€™t sell newspapers though!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Exactly, the facts will come out eventually and thereâ€™ll probably be responsibility on both sides. That doesnâ€™t sell newspapers though!
		
Click to expand...

Newspapers dont exsist, only daily comic papers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Newspapers dont exsist, only daily comic papers.
		
Click to expand...

Delete Newspapers, Insert Media. :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 2, 2018)

Well, even having seen only relatively little of the Gunners pre-season matches...
I am feeling reasonably confident [ish]â€¦

Even if it is only to arrest the downward spiral...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			But Jose likes to be the pantomime villain.
		
Click to expand...

It does appear that he's entered full self-destruct mode, where he falls out with anyone and everyone before getting himself the sack and a nice pay-off.

Spurs were actually linked with someone today, but it was Lewis Cook of Bournemouth, so a tad underwhelming. Never seen him play to be honest. Fee touted was 30 mil of course, since that is the minimum start point for an English player.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, even having seen only relatively little of the Gunners pre-season matches...
I am feeling reasonably confident [ish]â€¦

Even if it is only to arrest the downward spiral...
		
Click to expand...

Give that up right now, it's the hope that kills you!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Give that up right now, it's the hope that kills you! 

Click to expand...

Without the hope its pointless


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 2, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Rumours on Twitter of Smalling going to Wolves. Assume that Utd have a defender lines up to replace him.

EDIT - Bookies have cut the odds from 33-1 to evens so possibly something in it.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing in it according to the local hack. Bookies have had a field day. Happy if it does come off, could do with him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 3, 2018)

United going to beat us to Mina apparently, with us picking up Rojo.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Spurs were actually linked with someone today, but it was Lewis Cook of Bournemouth, so a tad underwhelming. Never seen him play to be honest. Fee touted was 30 mil of course, since that is the minimum start point for an English player.
		
Click to expand...

I've said for a while that we are over reliant on Kane, and need another top quality forward. However there's no point in signing players for signing sake. I would rather have no new signings unless they really are going to add to what we have,


----------



## Jensen (Aug 3, 2018)

Further on this, I notice that we were linked with Wilfred Zaha, whose now linked with Chelsea. Personally much as I like him I think he should stay at Palace, where with respect he is a big fish in a small pond.
He'll be wasted at both other clubs and won't get enough game time


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2018)

Jensen said:



			I've said for a while that we are over reliant on Kane, and need another top quality forward. However there's no point in signing players for signing sake. I would rather have no new signings unless they really are going to add to what we have,
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we do need another forward. The issue we've had is that any back-up to Kane gets almost no minutes, so when they do come in they are cold and out of form. If Kane gets injured I'd be more than happy with Son or Dele moving up front and Lucas or Lamela coming in. What we really need is a top drawer midfield player. Dembele apparently reckons he's not up to a full season, so if he's going to be phased out we need somewhere of good quality to come in. He's a difficult man to replace though.

Just seen today that Arturo Vidal has gone to Barca. That came out of nowhere! You Everton chaps will be happy to note that Ashley Williams has been loaned out to Stoke as well. Oh and Palace signed Meyer on a free - a young German midfielder who was tipped for big things a few years back.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Further on this, I notice that we were linked with Wilfred Zaha, whose now linked with Chelsea. Personally much as I like him I think he should stay at Palace, where with respect he is a big fish in a small pond.
He'll be wasted at both other clubs and won't get enough game time
		
Click to expand...

Don't really rate him massively, I think he's quite wasteful and greedy. That sort of player only works at a smaller club, so I agree with you that he's better off at Palace.


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Don't really rate him massively, I think he's quite wasteful and greedy. That sort of player only works at a smaller club, so I agree with you that he's better off at Palace.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, he is wasteful and greedy (and a diver, cheat, troublemaker, lazy etc etc which Iâ€™ve all heard recently). I would stay well clear of him if I was a â€˜bigâ€™ club. Then we can enjoy for at least another season the finest footballer who has ever played for our club and he can continue to rip the living daylights out of defenders for another season. 

I have to laugh at the pundits / experts who like to have a dig at Zaha. Recently On TS they were comparing Hazards work rate to Zaha and saying that is why Wilf would not make it at Chelsea as he does not track back. What a load of crap. Wilf works very hard every week tracking back and is strong when it comes to winning the ball back etc. 

Iâ€™m sure when he does move to a big club (hopefully never) all of a sudden everyone will change their tune when they realise just how good he is and also how much of a huge mistake it was for Southgate (a rare blot on his recent cv) to keep him out of the England frame.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 3, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			how much of a huge mistake it was for Southgate (a rare blot on his recent cv) to keep him out of the England frame.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Zaha has said himself he had already decided not to represent England BEFORE Southgate was made full time manager of England.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Eh? Zaha has said himself he had already decided not to represent England BEFORE Southgate was made full time manager of England.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, yeah I was gonna say that. I thought the choice was all his own.

Anyway, I didn't say he was a bad player, but I don't think calling him wasteful and greedy is unjustified. I think he's the sort of player who thrives in a smaller club as they rely on him for most of their attacking output, but may struggle at a bigger club where you're required to be more of a team player (unless you're utterly world class of course). 

Here's a stat for you - of all Premier League players last season, one player was head and shoulders above the others for number of times dispossessed per game. The same player was top of the charts at losing the ball through a bad touch as well. Given the context you can guess who it is.  (source: WhoScored.com)


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Then we can enjoy for at least another season the finest footballer who has ever played for our club and he can continue to rip the living daylights out of defenders for another season.
		
Click to expand...

Whoa steady on. Better than Chunky Pardew? Better than Andy 'give us another pen' Johnson? Bold statement.


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Totally agree, he is wasteful and greedy (and a diver, cheat, troublemaker, lazy etc etc which Iâ€™ve all heard recently). I would stay well clear of him if I was a â€˜bigâ€™ club. Then we can enjoy for at least another season *the finest footballer who has ever played for our club *and he can continue to rip the living daylights out of defenders for another season.
		
Click to expand...

Woah there, what about the great Stevie Kember and Big Jim Cannon?


----------



## Jensen (Aug 3, 2018)

You forgot Vince Hilaire, now there's a man Wilf couldn't tie shoe laces for


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2018)

Barcelona selling Paulinho and then bringing in Vidal is a steal - they just need him to stay injury free - they have made some very good signings , the two Brazilians are very good and well priced 

Meyer going to Palace is a strange one because for months everyone has apparently offered him a contract but rumoured that he was asking for lots of money hence loads walked away - thought he priced himself out of a big move


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 3, 2018)

Or a half decent player with a suspect attitude?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 3, 2018)

An injury prone alcoholic with an attitude problem, great signing. He's marginally better than Paulinho, or at least he was 3 years ago, not sure anymore. Barca fans are not happy on Social Media and I don't really blame them. They wanted an Iniesta replacement and they've got Vidal.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 3, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Everton have signed Digne from Barca, a LB so hopefully Baines can now bow out gracefully.
		
Click to expand...

Nice tattoo......

Ynwa.  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 3, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Totally agree, he is wasteful and greedy (and a diver, cheat, troublemaker, lazy etc etc which Iâ€™ve all heard recently). I would stay well clear of him if I was a â€˜bigâ€™ club. Then we can enjoy for at least another season the finest footballer who has ever played for our club and he can continue to rip the living daylights out of defenders for another season. 

I have to laugh at the pundits / experts who like to have a dig at Zaha. Recently On TS they were comparing Hazards work rate to Zaha and saying that is why Wilf would not make it at Chelsea as he does not track back. What a load of crap. Wilf works very hard every week tracking back and is strong when it comes to winning the ball back etc. 

Iâ€™m sure when he does move to a big club (hopefully never) all of a sudden everyone will change their tune when they realise just how good he is and also how much of a huge mistake it was for Southgate (a rare blot on his recent cv) to keep him out of the England frame.
		
Click to expand...

I wanted him this summer, think I would like him as a back up for Salah and Mane, although Mane had a great 1st season with us he wasnt as good for 6 months of last season, although really finished the last 3 months back to his best. Zaha could maybe even displace him. Zaha would still get 30-40 games in anyway.

I just think he went to Man U a little too early.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Further on this, I notice that we were linked with Wilfred Zaha, whose now linked with Chelsea. Personally much as I like him I think he should stay at Palace, where with respect he is a big fish in a small pond.
He'll be wasted at both other clubs and won't get enough game time
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure thatâ€™s the case anymore, Sarri is playing and loving some of our younger stars and has already openly stated a few of them will step up and play. I think heâ€™s going to break the mold and I can see at least 3 younger players featuring a lot this season, such as;
Callum Hudson - Odoi, 
Ethan Ampadu
Tammy Abraham
Factor in the senior players and I think weâ€™re going to be more of a handful than people are giving us credit for.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 3, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I wanted him this summer, think I would like him as a back up for Salah and Mane, although Mane had a great 1st season with us he wasnt as good for 6 months of last season, although really finished the last 3 months back to his best. Zaha could maybe even displace him. Zaha would still get 30-40 games in anyway.

I just think he went to *Man U a little too early*.
		
Click to expand...

And got a little too acquainted to the bosses daughter..........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 3, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m not sure thatâ€™s the case anymore, Sarri is playing and loving some of our younger stars and has already openly stated a few of them will step up and play. I think heâ€™s going to break the mold and I can see at least 3 younger players featuring a lot this season, such as;
Callum Hudson - Odoi, 
Ethan Ampadu
Tammy Abraham
Factor in the senior players and I think weâ€™re going to be more of a handful than people are giving us credit for.
		
Click to expand...


Fitness will be the biggest key the aggressive press can be so effective as seen in pre season at times but a 50 game PL season will need times to modify maybe?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 4, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Nice tattoo......

Ynwa.  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

"It's not about football, when I was 3 or 4 years old on my first day of school my parents gave me a necklace with these words and after I got them tattooed," said the former Barcelona full-back.

"But maybe it's because the Liverpool fans are angry that I said two times 'no' to Liverpool. I'm blue."


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 4, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Nice tattoo......

Ynwa.  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Whatever it means heâ€™s got heads wobbling all over social media, Iâ€™m sure Jamie Carragher can point him in the right direction of a good tattoo removal guy. :rofl:


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 4, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Eh? Zaha has said himself he had already decided not to represent England BEFORE Southgate was made full time manager of England.
		
Click to expand...

Southgate had a chance to persuade him to pick Englsnd when in temp charge, he has gone on record saying itâ€™s not his job to persuade people to pick England. 

That sounds a fair comment, until you consider how poorly treated Zaha was in regards his early England career and therefore how he might need the manager to have a word.


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Whoa steady on. Better than Chunky Pardew? Better than Andy 'give us another pen' Johnson? Bold statement.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. I could name a few better than those guys, but yes we are not one of the big boys so donâ€™t have a â€˜hall of fameâ€™ like others. The positive of that is we do not get the press and pundits over rating our players and turning a large % of our support into deluded arrogant idiots.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2018)

How did England mistreat Zaha ? 

Agree with Southgate - he shouldnâ€™t have to beg people to play for England , they should be begging him to pick them 


Anytime I have seen him he looks all legs , doesnâ€™t seem to have the ball under very good close control , certainly got a lot of pace but think he is a bit like Downing - will no doubt thrive at a smaller club but just not got enough quality to shine in a big club


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 4, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I just think he went to Man U a little too early.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Wrong club at the wrong time. I think he was Fergies last signing. So Moyes inherited him and by all accounts he was homesick and then there is a lot of talk that his choice of girlfriend may have put the managers back up......

Since he moved back he lives in a pretty â€˜poorâ€™ area of Croydon considering his wealth, but does so to be close to family and friends, so I do think at his young age back then a move to Manchester was not ideal.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 4, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Since he moved back he lives in a pretty â€˜poorâ€™ area of Croydon considering his wealth, but does so
		
Click to expand...

Just purely out of curiosity, as an old Croydon boy, what area are you referring to ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Agreed. Wrong club at the wrong time. I think he was Fergies last signing. So Moyes inherited him and by all accounts he was homesick and then there is a lot of talk that his choice of girlfriend may have put the managers back up......

Since he moved back he lives in a pretty â€˜poorâ€™ area of Croydon considering his wealth, but does so to be close to family and friends, so I do think at his young age back then a move to Manchester was not ideal.
		
Click to expand...

I can get how moving away to a different area and a big club with a reputation to uphold can be hard to adapt to. However back at Palace I don't think he's lived up to his ability and agree that he does look ungainly and leggy. However if he can get it right and fire goals for Palace then his stock and reputation will rise again.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 4, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			That sounds a fair comment, until you consider how poorly treated Zaha was in regards his early England career and therefore how he might need the manager to have a word.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't a similar thing happen to Ryan Giggs when Howard Wilkinson was involved. Something about not being good enough, so he chose Wales


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 4, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Didn't a similar thing happen to Ryan Giggs when Howard Wilkinson was involved. Something about not being good enough, so he chose Wales
		
Click to expand...

Giggs couldnâ€™t play for England - he was born in Wales to Welsh parents


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Giggs couldnâ€™t play for England - he was born in Wales to Welsh parents
		
Click to expand...

That rule was changed in 2009 I think but he's on record as saying he'd still have chosen Wales


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Giggs couldnâ€™t play for England - he was born in Wales to Welsh parents
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on. 

Many seem to think he could have played for England since he played for England Schools  but the only necessary  qualification for that was to attend a school in  England.


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 4, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Just purely out of curiosity, as an old Croydon boy, what area are you referring to ?
		
Click to expand...

He is on the Norwood / Thornton Heath border.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 4, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Agreed. Wrong club at the wrong time. I think he was Fergies last signing. So Moyes inherited him and by all accounts he was homesick and then there is a lot of talk that his choice of girlfriend may have put the managers back up......

Since he moved back he lives in a pretty â€˜poorâ€™ area of Croydon considering his wealth, but does so to be close to family and friends, so I do think at his young age back then a move to Manchester was not ideal.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:  He's in my fantasy league..... at least until next Friday afternoon.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2018)

Just seen that Inter have signed Sime Vrsaljko - adding him to their already impressive list of signings which also includes Radja Nainggolan, Stefan De Vrij, Lautaro Martinez and Kwadwo Asamoah. They've picked them all up for less than Â£55m as well. Very good business.

Also reading that Everton have agreed a Â£28.5m fee with Barca for Yerry Mina. Really hope we get that one done early this week.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Just seen that Inter have signed Sime Vrsaljko - adding him to their already impressive list of signings which also includes Radja Nainggolan, Stefan De Vrij, Lautaro Martinez and Kwadwo Asamoah. They've picked them all up for less than Â£55m as well. Very good business.

Also reading that Everton have agreed a Â£28.5m fee with Barca for Yerry Mina. Really hope we get that one done early this week.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Inter have strengthened well. It's a shame they're only playing for 2nd in Italy really. I've seen them linked to Modric as well which would be outrageous.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2018)

I totally share Swingalot's views. Like him I've seen  Zaha play loads, and hes amazing.  Since he's added scoring to his repertoire I don't care how much we turn down for him.


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I totally share Swingalot's views. Like him I've seen  Zaha play loads, and hes amazing.  Since he's added scoring to his repertoire I don't care how much we turn down for him.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately every club has a price that they'll buckle to, so, if a club really want's him, lets say Chelsea, where he would easily agree personal terms, especially not having to uproot himself to anywhere, then he'll be let go!

Not many clubs will stand fast, unless they are contenders to a degree who can't afford to loose a key player, that's why I think he will go eventually, possibly at the last minute for a big figure, and that money could benefit Palace more than just holding onto a player who doesn't have the quality around him to push Palace much higher than their average finish, so, let him go and use the money wisely to build and bring in more players to strengthen your squad rather than having 1 player who might end up feeling he's being held back and could go on to greater things being surrounded by better quality?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 6, 2018)

Fish said:



			Unfortunately every club has a price that they'll buckle to, so, if a club really want's him, lets say Chelsea, where he would easily agree personal terms, especially not having to uproot himself to anywhere, then he'll be let go!

Not many clubs will stand fast, unless they are contenders to a degree who can't afford to loose a key player, that's why I think he will go eventually, possibly at the last minute for a big figure, and that money could benefit Palace more than just holding onto a player who doesn't have the quality around him to push Palace much higher than their average finish, so, let him go and use the money wisely to build and bring in more players to strengthen your squad rather than having 1 player who might end up feeling he's being held back and could go on to greater things being surrounded by better quality?
		
Click to expand...

I agree entirely Robin, except that I think with some of the big clubs he'd be a luxury and won't get regular game time. He's known at Selhurst to revel in being the top player, wants lots of games and as much of the ball as possible. If he decides to go to Chelsea then so be it, but I just feel that whatever sum of money we get we won't tempt a person who can turn a game in an instant like he can to come in as we aren't a big enough club to attract top players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....urtois-attempts-force-chelsea-exit-going/amp/

People on social media are suggesting that Courtois has gone AWOL to force through the move to leave Chelsea - thatâ€™s never good news 

Remember when players used to force moves to join Chelsea , thatâ€™s the second player now after Costa. 

Will Hazard be the next with Wilian it appears willing to sign a new contract at Chelsea


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2018)

https://twitter.com/Rondiabc/status/1026573304067514368

Everton have just signed this fella. Very good signing. Secure Mina and we've had a decent window!


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....urtois-attempts-force-chelsea-exit-going/amp/

People on social media are suggesting that Courtois has gone AWOL to force through the move to leave Chelsea - thatâ€™s never good news 

Remember when players used to force moves to join Chelsea , thatâ€™s the second player now after Costa. 

Will Hazard be the next with Wilian it appears willing to sign a new contract at Chelsea
		
Click to expand...

Courtois family is over there, it was always evident to me he had made his mind up but he isnâ€™t, or shouldnâ€™t  be in control of the situation as heâ€™s still under contract, for what thatâ€™s worth anymore I donâ€™t know!

Iâ€™d do 1 of 2 things, get as much as we can for him now quickly so we can be as ready as possible for the start of the season and have a settled squad and dressing room, or make an example of him, fine him as much as possible, refuse his move and stick him on the bench but still go and get his replacement. 

Player rule has to be stamped out, forcing a move whilst under contract makes a mockery of the said contract and sends out all the wrong signals. 

No player should be bigger than the club or game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 7, 2018)

Suppose the big story today is Stanley making a bid to buy Arsenal outright &#128077;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Courtois family is over there, it was always evident to me he had made his mind up but he isnâ€™t, or shouldnâ€™t  be in control of the situation as heâ€™s still under contract, for what thatâ€™s worth anymore I donâ€™t know!

Iâ€™d do 1 of 2 things, get as much as we can for him now quickly so we can be as ready as possible for the start of the season and have a settled squad and dressing room, or make an example of him, fine him as much as possible, refuse his move and stick him on the bench but still go and get his replacement. 

Player rule has to be stamped out, forcing a move whilst under contract makes a mockery of the said contract and sends out all the wrong signals. 

*No player should be bigger than the club or game.*

Click to expand...

Spot on, but whilst we have ex players and the likes of Jim White on sky and other media outlets encouraging players to "force" the move then players will always get what they want eventually.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 7, 2018)

Intresting set of stats from last season that would've  affected the bottom 13....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/45087444


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Suppose the big story today is Stanley making a bid to buy Arsenal outright &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

This would be an absolute disaster for Arsenal. He can then compulsory purchase the remaining shares from the AST and de-list from the stock exchange. Re-list in Denver, leverage all the money he has just spent back onto Arsenal, and the club will be massively in debt forever.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2018)

Ramsey to Chelsea? A good player when fit, but how often is that? Would be interesting to see how he plays under a more rigid system than Wengers Arsenal. I would still keep him if possible, but not at 300k per week.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2018)

Gazidis is a weasel. Spends 10 years trying to be the main man at Arsenal, and then the moment he has to front up and deliver on his promises, he wants to bail to Milan.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			This would be an absolute disaster for Arsenal. He can then compulsory purchase the remaining shares from the AST and de-list from the stock exchange. Re-list in Denver, leverage all the money he has just spent back onto Arsenal, and the club will be massively in debt forever.
		
Click to expand...

And my worry is Usmanov joins Moshri at Everton!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			And my worry is Usmanov joins Moshri at Everton!
		
Click to expand...

That is why he is selling out to Kroenke. He will 100% be buying into Everton.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 7, 2018)

'The master of mediocrity' can't think of anything worse...
Not surprised as the Ruskie had been making noises he was willing to sell up...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			That is why he is selling out to Kroenke. He will 100% be buying into Everton.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s already in! He loaned the money to Moshri and his firm sponsor the training facilities! Itâ€™s only FA rules that have stopped him doing it formally.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			This would be an absolute disaster for Arsenal. He can then compulsory purchase the remaining shares from the AST and de-list from the stock exchange. Re-list in Denver, leverage all the money he has just spent back onto Arsenal, and the club will be massively in debt forever.
		
Click to expand...

welcome to the dodgy leverage buy out club!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Heâ€™s already in! He loaned the money to Moshri and his firm sponsor the training facilities! Itâ€™s only FA rules that have stopped him doing it formally.
		
Click to expand...

Moshri owned half of Red and White holdings, with Usmanov. He sold his half to Usmanov to buy into Everton. Not exactly a loan, but not far off!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Moshri owned half of Red and White holdings, with Usmanov. He sold his half to Usmanov to buy into Everton. Not exactly a loan, but not far off!
		
Click to expand...

We were investigated when Usmanov sponsored the training ground, certainly smells a bit to me!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hart's gone to Burnley. They now have 3 very good English goalkeepers in Hart, Pope and Heaton.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Hart's gone to Burnley. They now have 3 very good English goalkeepers in Hart, Pope and Heaton.
		
Click to expand...

2 injured though, Heatonâ€™s injury might be worse than thought.
3rd Choice keeper played against Aberdeen.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Hart's gone to Burnley. They now have 3 very good English goalkeepers in Hart, Pope and Heaton.
		
Click to expand...

No.. they have two very good English goalkeepers, and Joe Hart.

I can only imagine Pope and Heaton are out for a long time if they've gone and signed Hart permanently. They'll have a bit of a problem on their hands when all are fit. I'd have thought surely Pope remains first choice after performing so brilliantly last season.


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			No.. they have two very good English goalkeepers, and Joe Hart.

I can only imagine Pope and Heaton are out for a long time if they've gone and signed Hart permanently. They'll have a bit of a problem on their hands when all are fit. I'd have thought surely Pope remains first choice after performing so brilliantly last season.
		
Click to expand...

Pope will have to fight and regain his place then, I think itâ€™s a very good and shrewd signing. Burnley played well last season and are sniffing to enter that top 6 area of teams.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 7, 2018)

No VAR? Heads in the sand. It's like the dark ages.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			No.. they have two very good English goalkeepers, and Joe Hart.

I can only imagine Pope and Heaton are out for a long time if they've gone and signed Hart permanently. They'll have a bit of a problem on their hands when all are fit. I'd have thought surely Pope remains first choice after performing so brilliantly last season.
		
Click to expand...

Granted Pope took his chance, but it was Heaton who was established at No1 and but for the injury would of probably been Englandâ€™s No 1 in Russia, imo.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Granted Pope took his chance, but it was Heaton who was established at No1 and but for the injury would of probably been Englandâ€™s No 1 in Russia, imo.
		
Click to expand...

You thought he was going to go from 3 senior caps to England number 1 in the space of a season? Highly doubtful. He was always solid for Burnley, but Pope was incredible when he came in. Also with Heaton 32 and Pope 26, I think they'd be silly to leave Pope out of the side and risk him leaving. (This on the basis of all of them being fit I mean.) Given that they've just purchased Hart, I think Heaton will be the one to leave when it comes down to it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You thought he was going to go from 3 senior caps to England number 1 in the space of a season? Highly doubtful. He was always solid for Burnley, but Pope was incredible when he came in. Also with Heaton 32 and Pope 26, I think they'd be silly to leave Pope out of the side and risk him leaving. (This on the basis of all of them being fit I mean.) Given that they've just purchased Hart, I think Heaton will be the one to leave when it comes down to it.
		
Click to expand...

That was 3 more than Pickford had at the time. :thup:


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			That was 3 more than Pickford had at the time. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well I suppose so, options were pretty thin on the ground. But then Pickford was a lot younger. Thing is Pope himself had a better season than Heaton ever had, and he only made it to England's number 3. We were told Southgate chose Pickford because he's happiest with the ball at his feet, so even with a fit Heaton that probably still would have happened.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well I suppose so, options were pretty thin on the ground. But then Pickford was a lot younger. Thing is Pope himself had a better season than Heaton ever had, and he only made it to England's number 3. We were told Southgate chose Pickford because he's happiest with the ball at his feet, so even with a fit Heaton that probably still would have happened.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s guesswork mate, Heaton was the established Burnley No1 and England only called up Pickford to replace the injured Heaton for the Slovenia game.
If Heaton hadnâ€™t got injured then there was a great possibility Pope or Pickford wouldnâ€™t of got their chance.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s guesswork mate, Heaton was the established Burnley No1 and England only called up Pickford to replace the injured Heaton for the Slovenia game.
If Heaton hadnâ€™t got injured then there was a great possibility Pope or Pickford wouldnâ€™t of got their chance.
		
Click to expand...

Well he had a chance as much as the others I guess, we'll never know. The point is, unless him and/or Pope are injured for most of this season, I think it might be a bit short-sighted to have bought Hart. When all are fit Hart is the worst of the three, and I wouldn't be surprised if he's taking the biggest wages.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 7, 2018)

Guessing Joe hasn't taken a big cut in wages to make this move...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 7, 2018)

Carragher returning to sky isnâ€™t going down too well on Twitter. 
Tramp.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Carragher returning to sky isnâ€™t going down too well on Twitter. 
Tramp.
		
Click to expand...

Disgusting individual


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2018)

Social media reporting that Chelsea are spending Â£71mil on  Kepa Arrizabalaga from Bilbao - he was looking like going to Madrid until he signed a new contract


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 7, 2018)

I think the Courtois behaviour is terrible and highlights everything that's wrong in the game. Holding the club to ransom in effect. Personally I'd let him rot with the youth team. Won't happen, he'll get his move. Not the first to do this and it'll increase more and more. Kepa looks a great keeper so maybe it will actually be a good result. Good business by Fulham to get Chambers from Arsenal on loan. Happy with that and think it'll be good for him too


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 7, 2018)

Seen a lot of Kepa, Homer?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Seen a lot of Kepa, Homer?
		
Click to expand...

He's never heard of him until 4hrs ago.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think the Courtois behaviour is terrible and highlights everything that's wrong in the game. Holding the club to ransom in effect. Personally I'd let him rot with the youth team. Won't happen, he'll get his move. Not the first to do this and it'll increase more and more. Kepa looks a great keeper so maybe it will actually be a good result. Good business by Fulham to get Chambers from Arsenal on loan. Happy with that and think it'll be good for him too
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Homer me man, I think you have seen too much sun at Royal Ascot practice ground if you think getting Chambers is good business for Fulham. Good for Arsenal by off loading him. He is poor


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 7, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Sorry Homer me man, I think you have seen too much sun at Royal Ascot practice ground if you think getting Chambers is good business for Fulham. Good for Arsenal by off loading him. He is poor
		
Click to expand...

Of all the players we lost in recent times to big clubs, he was the strangest. I remember Reid coming out and catergorically stating nobody else was for sale. 

Then along came wenger and the club almost drove Callum up there. He wasnâ€™t even our second best right back at the time. Now heâ€™s nobodyâ€™s second best anything....


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 7, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Of all the players we lost in recent times to big clubs, he was the strangest. I remember Reid coming out and catergorically stating nobody else was for sale. 

Then along came wenger and the club almost drove Callum up there. He wasnâ€™t even our second best right back at the time. Now heâ€™s nobodyâ€™s second best anything....
		
Click to expand...

They must of only got him as backup. Surely their defence is not that bad for him to walk straight into the 1st team


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 7, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			They must of only got him as backup. Surely their defence is not that bad for him to walk straight into the 1st team
		
Click to expand...

I guess as a loan itâ€™s pretty harmless, didnâ€™t really watch the championship last season (figured Iâ€™d be watching it this year)! But if defence is a weakness, he certainly wonâ€™t help much!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 8, 2018)

Bernard to Everton is great buisness 

We were in for him but were longing it out hoping his wage demands would drop.. rumoured to be 150k a week plus 

Everton were willing to pay it so swooped in

He looks class


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

While it's hilarious that there is a keeper named 'Kepa', I'm absolutely staggered at the price being mentioned at Â£71mil. Where on earth has that come from? It's not as people have been talking about him as one of the best young keepers out there have they? Barely heard his name. Saw he was third choice in the Spain squad at the World Cup and that was about it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

Kepa has been playing well for Bilbao for a while , was superb for the Spain Under 21's and was back up to De Gea , when Madrid gave up on getting De Gea he was their next target and tried to get a deal done in Jan but he signed a contract and pretty much kept Bilbao up. I expected him to go in the summer for a bigger fee to Madrid.

I think he is going to be like De Gea in the league - he is very young and has had troubles at crosses but brilliant shot stopper , its a very bold move from Chelsea that could give them a world class Keeper for years - or it could be a move too early too much and in the limelight.

Bernard over the years has had loads of offers but they dried up when he became very inconsistent over the past 18 months - at one point he was going to be a permanent fixture for Brazil but faded away - on a free its small risk but if he is getting 150K a week ?? not sure his performances will justify that -dont seen him doing much in the prem , if they get rid of Lookman because he has arrived then thats a mistake


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kepa has been playing well for Bilbao for a while , was superb for the Spain Under 21's and was back up to De Gea , when Madrid gave up on getting De Gea he was their next target and tried to get a deal done in Jan but he signed a contract and pretty much kept Bilbao up. I expected him to go in the summer for a bigger fee to Madrid.

I think he is going to be like De Gea in the league - he is very young and has had troubles at crosses but brilliant shot stopper , its a very bold move from Chelsea that could give them a world class Keeper for years - or it could be a move too early too much and in the limelight.

Bernard over the years has had loads of offers but they dried up when he became very inconsistent over the past 18 months - at one point he was going to be a permanent fixture for Brazil but faded away - on a free its small risk but if he is getting 150K a week ?? not sure his performances will justify that -dont seen him doing much in the prem , if they get rid of Lookman because he has arrived then thats a mistake
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it ends the myth that Butland is a Top Top  Keeper.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bernard over the years has had loads of offers but they dried up when he became *very inconsistent over the past 18 months - at one point he was going to be a permanent fixture for Brazil but faded away* - on a free its small risk but if he is getting 150K a week ?? not sure his performances will justify that -dont seen him doing much in the prem , if they get rid of Lookman because he has arrived then thats a mistake
		
Click to expand...

Do you watch a lot of the Ukrayina Liha then?

Agreed re: Lookman though, he better not be sold. He's so talented we need to keep him around. Be so annoyed if he ends up leaving. I think Bernard has been bought in to fill Mirallas' place in the squad, or at least I hope so anyway.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Sorry Homer me man, I think you have seen too much sun at Royal Ascot practice ground if you think getting Chambers is good business for Fulham. Good for Arsenal by off loading him. He is poor
		
Click to expand...

He was ok back end of last season. I think he has not developed much under Wenger, but who has? He is a bit slow, but still has a lot of potential. With some proper coaching, and a better system I think he will be ok.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			While it's hilarious that there is a keeper named 'Kepa', I'm absolutely staggered at the price being mentioned at Â£71mil. Where on earth has that come from? It's not as people have been talking about him as one of the best young keepers out there have they? Barely heard his name. Saw he was third choice in the Spain squad at the World Cup and that was about it.
		
Click to expand...

All players have release clauses in Spain. And due to their selection policy, Bilbao are always reluctant to sell so if you want one of theirs and they have potential itâ€™s gonna cost.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			All players have release clauses in Spain. And due to their selection policy, Bilbao are always reluctant to sell so if you want one of theirs and they have potential itâ€™s gonna cost.
		
Click to expand...

There must be other options though. Potentially similar or better options for less. Surely.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			There must be other options though. Potentially similar or better options for less. Surely.
		
Click to expand...

Roma initially asked for 90 mil for Allison i suspect to get De Gea would cost a fortune , same with the Milan GK - their cost is rising especially when people see how a GK can cost a team a massive game 

If this transfer goes through Chelsea could have themselves a number one keeper for a decade


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			There must be other options though. Potentially similar or better options for less. Surely.
		
Click to expand...

Oblak's release clause is something like Â£15m more. I'd pay it personally.

Jonathan Biabiany needs to make his mind up about what he wants to do with his career. Just seen his career history on Twitter:

- 2004: Signs for Inter Milan

- 2009: Signs for Parma on loan

- 2010: Signs for Parma

- 2010: Signs for Inter

- 2011: Signs for Parma

- 2015: Signs for Inter

- 2018: Signs for Parma on loan


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			All players have release clauses in Spain. And due to their selection policy, Bilbao are always reluctant to sell so if you want one of theirs and they have potential itâ€™s gonna cost.
		
Click to expand...

And don't forget Dave you have to take in to account what we sell Coutois for. If we get 30 then Kepa will only cost 41


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 8, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			And don't forget Dave you have to take in to account what we sell Coutois for. If we get 30 then Kepa will only cost 41
		
Click to expand...

If Kepa is worth 71, Courtois must be worth more!, release clauses tend to be artificially inflated, but youâ€™d still value Courtois as Â£60mil + in todays market.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			If Kepa is worth 71, Courtois must be worth more!, release clauses tend to be artificially inflated, but youâ€™d still value Courtois as Â£60mil + in todays market.
		
Click to expand...

Only used as an example Paul. I don't know what we will get for Courtois but whatever it is it will make the Kepa deal a good deal. Cheap as chips


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 8, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Only used as an example Paul. I don't know what we will get for Courtois but whatever it is it will make the Kepa deal a good deal. Cheap as chips
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s disappointing if it means Courtois forcing the sale Chelsea lose out.
BBC announcing Kepa has paid the release clause to La Liga!


----------



## Junior (Aug 8, 2018)

If the media are to be believed, Pogba (or most likely his agent) has demanded a Â£200k pay rise , or, if not, he wants to go to Barce.  Boateng has rejected a move away from Bayern (shock) and if he goes anywhere, its likely to be PSG.   What is happening at OT ????


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			If Kepa is worth 71, Courtois must be worth more!, release clauses tend to be artificially inflated, but youâ€™d still value Courtois as Â£60mil + in todays market.
		
Click to expand...

not with only 1 year on his contract though 35m is a lot of Â£Â£'s for 1 season?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Roma initially asked for 90 mil for Allison i suspect to get De Gea would cost a fortune , same with the Milan GK - their cost is rising especially when people see how a GK can cost a team a massive game 

If this transfer goes through Chelsea could have themselves a number one keeper for a decade
		
Click to expand...

How can you compare any of them to this guy? Allison fee was high, but at least he was playing Champion's League football and is Brazil number 1. Kepa has a single cap and plays for a team just avoiding relegation. Would be like paying 70 million quid for Jack Butland.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Junior said:



			If the media are to be believed, Pogba (or most likely his agent) has demanded a Â£200k pay rise , or, if not, he wants to go to Barce.
		
Click to expand...

I know football contracts are written on toilet paper these days, but it still doesn't really work like that. Man Utd can very easily not sell him to Barca and also not give him any sort of payrise if they so choose.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 8, 2018)

Junior said:



			If the media are to be believed, Pogba (or most likely his agent) has demanded a Â£200k pay rise , or, if not, he wants to go to Barce.  Boateng has rejected a move away from Bayern (shock) and if he goes anywhere, its likely to be PSG.   What is happening at OT ????
		
Click to expand...

Roaila is a (infraction) ......... after another Â£41m cut no doubt. Also knowing what sanchez is on as he was Mkhitaryn agent.

Good job Rom dumped him!

Boateng was never really an option IMO believe 4th back up and didn't show much promise in the WC, as Woodward doesnt seem to want to pay going rates these days seem to be scrambling around for bargains you would of thought he learnt from Perisic last year an extra 5m is sometimes worth it!

But heyho overall the 2nd placed squad has been improved on with 2 new midfielders.

Role on friday which ever 11 wear red(and black this year) its go time !!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I know football contracts are written on toilet paper these days, but it still doesn't really work like that. Man Utd can very easily not sell him to Barca and also not give him any sort of payrise if they so choose.
		
Click to expand...

which is exactly what they should do and then ask him on sept 1st if he plays for 1st Xi as managers wants or has a season or 3 in the U23's at Leigh on a friday night.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			not with only 1 year on his contract though 35m is a lot of Â£Â£'s for 1 season?
		
Click to expand...

Yep his price was always going to be reduced because he has one year left and wants to move - Â£30mil for a player with one year left is better than 0 in 12 months 



Orikoru said:



			How can you compare any of them to this guy? Allison fee was high, but at least he was playing Champion's League football and is Brazil number 1. Kepa has a single cap and plays for a team just avoiding relegation. Would be like paying 70 million quid for Jack Butland.
		
Click to expand...

Because this is a keeper who is earmarked to take over from De Gea and a keeper that Real Madrid were looking to spend Â£50mil on before the contract was signed - he has a single cap because of De Gea , he is a potential world class keeper and thatâ€™s going to cost someone some money


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 8, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			And don't forget Dave you have to take in to account what we sell Coutois for. If we get 30 then Kepa will only cost 41
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame Courtois is behaving as he is. He posted Cech and to be fair to Chelsea they respected cech and let him go to a rival with your blessing.

Whilst I think 71m is a lot, like you say it's only cost9ng you 40. And if he's half as good as homer says, then you may have a bargain!


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			It's a shame Courtois is behaving as he is. He posted Cech and to be fair to Chelsea they respected cech and let him go to a rival with your blessing.

Whilst I think 71m is a lot, like you say it's only cost9ng you 40. And if he's half as good as homer says, then you may have a bargain!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree but the only problem in this is Homer. And we know what his predictions are like


----------



## GB72 (Aug 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			It's a shame Courtois is behaving as he is. He posted Cech and to be fair to Chelsea they respected cech and let him go to a rival with your blessing.

Whilst I think 71m is a lot, like you say it's only cost9ng you 40. And if he's half as good as homer says, then you may have a bargain!
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested to see how Courtois behaviour impacts on the price agreed for him. After all, if you are looking to buy a player and that player has openly stated that they want to leave and has gone awol until that happens, as a selling club it does not exactly put you in the strongest of negotiating positions.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 8, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			not with only 1 year on his contract though 35m is a lot of Â£Â£'s for 1 season?
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but still another transfer window before then and maybe take the time to find his replacement rather than being rushed.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because this is a keeper who is earmarked to take over from De Gea and a keeper that Real Madrid were looking to spend Â£50mil on before the contract was signed - he has a single cap because of De Gea , he is a potential world class keeper and thatâ€™s going to cost someone some money
		
Click to expand...

Earmarked to take over De Gea? When? De Gea's 27, he's only 4 years older than Kepa. 

Also - Madrid nearly bought him for Â£17.9m in January before he signed his new contract - not 50m.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Earmarked to take over De Gea? When? De Gea's 27, he's only 4 years older than Kepa. 

Also - Madrid nearly bought him for Â£17.9m in January before he signed his new contract - not 50m.
		
Click to expand...

Would you preferred they went for Pickford and got him ?

I dont see what peoples issues are - this is a very talented keeper with massive potential to become a World Class keeper - this is the guy that was very close to replacing De Gea at the World Cup after De Gea had a few high profile errors - the only reason he didnt end up at Madrid was because Zidane didnt think it was the right time mid season. He would have left for free but understand the club said they would put him in the stands which would have ruined his World Cup. 

If he plays well for Chelsea they get a top quality keeper and he gives himself the chance to take the spanish No 1 spot


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



*Earmarked to take over De Gea? When?* De Gea's 27, he's only 4 years older than Kepa. 

Also - Madrid nearly bought him for Â£17.9m in January before he signed his new contract - not 50m.
		
Click to expand...

He was earmarked to take over from De Gea two hours ago when Phil made it up. 

'He's a good young keeper who might be really good one day' is not worth a WORLD RECORD FEE for a keeper. Get a grip. I can't believe that anyone believes that is reasonable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He was earmarked to take over from De Gea two hours ago when Phil made it up. 

'He's a good young keeper who might be really good one day' is not worth a WORLD RECORD FEE for a keeper. Get a grip. I can't believe that anyone believes that is reasonable.
		
Click to expand...

Not so long ago you didnâ€™t really have a clue about him now you know enough to question other people in regards what they believe

After De Gea had a mare in the World Cup and all the suggesting was that Kepa was to come in and replace him for the rest of the World - he is a keeper waiting in the Wings to be given a chance

The fee is what it is because of his release clause - Chelsea will look at it paying Â£40mil. 

The keeper is one of the best in La Liga right now with prob just Oblak ahead of him.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He was earmarked to take over from De Gea two hours ago when Phil made it up. 

'He's a good young keeper who might be really good one day' is not worth a WORLD RECORD FEE for a keeper. Get a grip. I can't believe that anyone believes that is reasonable.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is very reasonable, as long as it is not Arsenal paying it. Any other club, spend away, as it reduces the amount they have in the transfer pot for other purchases.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The keeper is one of the best in La Liga right now with prob just Oblak ahead of him.
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen him play apart from a couple of highlight clips on Twitter so I'm genuinely interested in this take - he's better than Ter-Stegen, Navas, Adan and Asenjo already? or is it based on potential? How much of him have you actually seen?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I've never seen him play apart from a couple of highlight clips on Twitter so I'm genuinely interested in this take - he's better than Ter-Stegen, Navas, Adan and Asenjo already? or is it based on potential? How much of him have you actually seen?
		
Click to expand...

Right now i would put him on par with Ter-Stegen , better than Navas and certainly better than Asenjo and Adan ? the Atletico back up ?

And seen him when Bilbao is on Sky when they show La Liga


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2018)

So you watch La Liga when it's on Sky but don't know who Adan is other than googling him to see he's at Atleti? He just signed for them after an excellent few seasons at Betis where he ended up taking one of the 3 GK spots in the La Liga TOTS last year.

This kid must be bloody good if he's on par with one of the best keepers in Europe in Ter-Stegen, just surprised he's hardly been mentioned here until Chelsea became interested in him.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			So you watch La Liga when it's on Sky but don't know who Adan is other than googling him to see he's at Atleti? He just signed for them after an excellent few seasons at Betis where he ended up taking one of the 3 GK spots in the La Liga TOTS last year.

This kid must be bloody good if he's on par with one of the best keepers in Europe in Ter-Stegen, *just surprised he's hardly been mentioned here until Chelsea became interested in him.*

Click to expand...

This is what I was thinking. There's not been a word about him all last season, not even much of a word when he made the Spain squad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			So you watch La Liga when it's on Sky but don't know who Adan is other than googling him to see he's at Atleti? He just signed for them after an excellent few seasons at Betis where he ended up taking one of the 3 GK spots in the La Liga TOTS last year.

This kid must be bloody good if he's on par with one of the best keepers in Europe in Ter-Stegen, just surprised he's hardly been mentioned here until Chelsea became interested in him.
		
Click to expand...

So a keeper is that good he has left to become back up at another club ? and no idea what La Liga TOTS - see its some FIFA 18 thing - is that the console game ?! 

https://www.futbin.com/18/tots/TOTS-LaLiga

Why if he was that good didnt he go to World Cup ? Has he even had a call up to the national squad ?

And i dont rate Ter Stegen as one of the best in Europe but thats just an opinion

You seem quite put out about all these and im not sure why ? A clearly highly rated young goalkeeper ( rated by some of spains top coaches as well ) is being bought for his release clause - the club clearly think its worth taking the risk , maybe you would have preferred they went for Pickford ? i dont really know.

And why would we speak about him when before he hasnt been talked about coming to a team in the Prem ? Why should people not talking about hm on here matter to his ability and Chelsea wanting to activate his release clause


----------



## PieMan (Aug 8, 2018)

Quick question - why are all you non-Chelsea fans getting so worked up about the cost of our (nearly) new goalkeeper...........and whether he's any good or actually worth the fee?!!   

Just chillax guys!! At the end of the day no-one can name or know about every single professional player in every European league............well my eldest probably could.............but he's 13, a football fanatic with a photographic memory, and a FIFA gaming genius!!


----------



## Captainron (Aug 8, 2018)

And Â£70 million is not crazy money for a goalkeeper either


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So a keeper is that good he has left to become back up at another club ? and no idea what La Liga TOTS - see its some FIFA 18 thing - is that the console game ?! 

https://www.futbin.com/18/tots/TOTS-LaLiga

Why if he was that good didnt he go to World Cup ? Has he even had a call up to the national squad ?

And i dont rate Ter Stegen as one of the best in Europe but thats just an opinion

You seem quite put out about all these and im not sure why ? A clearly highly rated young goalkeeper ( rated by some of spains top coaches as well ) is being bought for his release clause - the club clearly think its worth taking the risk , maybe you would have preferred they went for Pickford ? i dont really know.

And why would we speak about him when before he hasnt been talked about coming to a team in the Prem ? Why should people not talking about hm on here matter to his ability and Chelsea wanting to activate his release clause
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the Team of the Season picked by FIFA, EA and representatives from La Liga based on the past seasons form. Normally pretty spot on with their picks. Surprised Adan didnâ€™t stand out enough for you to know who he is when watching La Liga.

Iâ€™m not sure where you get the idea Iâ€™m put out. All I've done is question your knowledge on a subject. I couldnâ€™t care less if Chelsea replace Courtois with this lad to be honest.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 8, 2018)

Captainron said:



			And Â£70 million is not crazy money for a goalkeeper either
		
Click to expand...

I understand Real Madrid offered Â£17 mill in January for him, but he signed a new contract and  that Â£70mill buy out clause was  inserted.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Itâ€™s the Team of the Season picked by FIFA, EA and representatives from La Liga based on the past seasons form. Normally pretty spot on with their picks. Surprised Adan didnâ€™t stand out enough for you to know who he is when watching La Liga.

Iâ€™m not sure where you get the idea Iâ€™m put out. All I've done is question your knowledge on a subject. I couldnâ€™t care less if Chelsea replace Courtois with this lad to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the awards and website it looks like its all about FIFA 18 so will take it which a pinch of salt as it doesnt seem to be any official, i watch La Liga - he is a young keeper that has been mentioned by the guys presenting the show a number of times , they even spoke about him making a difference of Navas in the CL when it came to the final but i guess this appears to be more about you questioning me as opposed to being interested in the player being signed.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 8, 2018)

As someone who watches La Liga more than EPL or any other league to be honest, whilst Â£71m is a frankly ridiculous amount of money (but that's the market), Kepa is a great young keeper and one that is rated very highly throughout Spain. 
Talk of Athletic finishing in 16th being some indication of his ability are way off. Bilbao's problem, as it is many years, was at the other end. They conceded 49 league goals (RM conceded 44 for reference) and this is with a pretty mediocre defence in front of him by Liga standards. 

The only question is can he adapt to English life, EPL style, expectation, which will become exorbitantly high, and leaving the very unique style and culture of San Mames. 

If he adapts then Chelsea fans will be a happy bunch considering how young he is at 23.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking at the awards and website it looks like its all about FIFA 18 so will take it which a pinch of salt as it doesnt seem to be any official
		
Click to expand...

It's a feature for FIFA 18 yes, but it is based on real-life performances and is picked by a panel of experts. You can take it with a pinch of salt all you like - I don't care, I'm just surprised you've not heard of him given you watch La Liga and know so much about Kepa.



Liverpoolphil said:



			but i guess this appears to be more about you questioning me as opposed to being interested in the player being signed
		
Click to expand...

Why do you get so defensive? My questions came from a genuine interest in the player and you claimed to know about him so I questioned you on it. Just because I didn't immediately bow to your superior knowledge and challenged you on a couple of things doesn't mean I'm not interested in the player. Don't confuse not caring with not being interested. Also, this is a forum, if you don't like having your opinions and knowledge challenged you're in the wrong place.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

Seems Chelsea are getting Kovacic on loan for a year as part of the Courtois going to Madrid - another midfielder - not sure where he fits into the team tbh

Wolves sign Traore


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Sorry Homer me man, I think you have seen too much sun at Royal Ascot practice ground if you think getting Chambers is good business for Fulham. Good for Arsenal by off loading him. He is poor
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. Jokanovic is a very good man manager and Chambers is only young but has PL experience which is going to be key. I think the manager will get a lot out of him and our system will suit. It's a loan deal so not exactly a big risk financially


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems Chelsea are getting Kovacic on loan for a year as part of the Courtois going to Madrid - another midfielder - not sure where he fits into the team tbh

Wolves sign Traore
		
Click to expand...

Am sure he would get in the team in front of Barkley and may well push fabergas for a starting spot as well.
gotta say as a neutral I think Chelsea have done some stonking business this window. Would be worried if I was utd fan at the moment. Think that City, Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea and spurs are looking strong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Am sure he would get in the team in front of Barkley and may well push fabergas for a starting spot as well.
gotta say as a neutral I think *Chelsea have done some stonking business this window*. Would be worried if I was utd fan at the moment. Think that City, Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea and spurs are looking strong.
		
Click to expand...

They have so far bought one centre mid , a third choice keeper and a guy on loan ?! Plus lost one of the best keepers in the world - Thatâ€™s stonking ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have so far bought one centre mid , a third choice keeper and a guy on loan ?! Plus lost one of the best keepers in the world - Thatâ€™s stonking ?
		
Click to expand...

When Chelsea signed Courtois he played for the mighty Genk. He was not one of the best goalies in the world. He then transferred to Athletico where he replaced de Gea. He had three seasons there finding his feet in La Liga. Where he then replaced Cech at Chelsea. The best bit of Chelsea's  transfer window was getting rid of someone who did not want to play for them. 
How can Chelsea having a player on loan for a season where they do not have to play XXXXXXX millions of pounds be a bad deal, When loaning Courtois out for three years was a good deal. He found his feet at a club in la liga the same as Kepa has done. How's that bad.
A guy on loan, what an understatement. If he had been signed by Liverpool on loan. The comment would of been "Liverpool have signed a World Cup runner up who plays for Real Madrid for the princely sum of nothing. Best bit of transfer business this summer". 
What does seem to be lost on some folk is that Chelsea have done some good transfer business and bagged an excellent manager whilst having an owner that was supposed to of lost interest in the club.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 8, 2018)

What is happening to the current Real keeper? Has he already gone or is he lined up to go somewhere?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What is happening to the current Real keeper? Has he already gone or is he lined up to go somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s Navas mate, he was No1 last season.
Maybe Real just see Courtois as an upgrade.
Navas put in some outstanding performances last season, just think Real see the chance of getting a better keeper.
European transfer window doesnâ€™t close until end of Aug, so they might get offers for him.
Also in his early 30â€™s, Courtois is 26, maybe age related for future.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			When Chelsea signed Courtois he played for the mighty Genk. He was not one of the best goalies in the world. He then transferred to Athletico where he replaced de Gea. He had three seasons there finding his feet in La Liga. Where he then replaced Cech at Chelsea. The best bit of Chelsea's  transfer window was getting rid of someone who did not want to play for them. 
How can Chelsea having a player on loan for a season where they do not have to play XXXXXXX millions of pounds be a bad deal, When loaning Courtois out for three years was a good deal. He found his feet at a club in la liga the same as Kepa has done. How's that bad.
A guy on loan, what an understatement. If he had been signed by Liverpool on loan. The comment would of been "Liverpool have signed a World Cup runner up who plays for Real Madrid for the princely sum of nothing. Best bit of transfer business this summer". 
What does seem to be lost on some folk is that Chelsea have done some good transfer business and bagged an excellent manager whilst having an owner that was supposed to of lost interest in the club.
		
Click to expand...

A great deal of that is irrelevant to the point that was made 

You believe Chelsea have had a "stonking" window 

Now that to me would mean that the club keep all their world class players , get rid of the dross and also add in a few world class players in areas where they struggle last season

So one of Chelseas biggest issues last season was scoring goals - they were the lowest scorers in the top 6 and Hazard was their top scorer - they had two strikers , this summer they have not changed that a bit - still the same two strikers who struggled plus two coming back from loan who struggled previously 

There were also issues with the manager - that wasnt sorted until after Conte started taking pre season which didnt leave the new manager much time to go about business , they have also replaced a Title winner manager ( in more than one country ) with someone who hasnt won anything - risky 

One of their World Class players was their keeper but he has now left for a small fee due to his contract situation ( not sure what all the stuff about where he came from is about or where he went on loan - its irrelevant )- not great business unless they replace him with a World Class Keeper the team is weaker - Kepe is a potential star he could be an outstanding keeper but he could also be a massive flop who struggles in the league - risky

They have bought Jorginho who is a good player - a defensive mid but they already have the best in the World - Kante so i dont see that being an upgrade. 

Now already for the centre midfield they have - Fabregas , Drinkwater , Barkley , Kante , Loftus-Cheek , Bakayoko plus Jorginho so where does Kovacic ( who spent most of his time on the bench at Madrid and also int he World Cup ) fit in

Chelsea for me dont seem to have strengthen their squad from last season - in fact it looks a bit weaker and still with areas of worry  - now the manager may well be able to get more out of the players , he prefers an attacking style which may help but i dont see this "stonking" business you describe and i think Chelsea may well struggle to keep in touch with the Top 4 - a lot will as usual rely on Hazard to score the goals and Kante to do the work of 3 in the middle


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have bought Jorginho who is a good player - a defensive mid but they already have the best in the World - Kante so i dont see that being an upgrade.
		
Click to expand...

Wrong. The signing of Jorginho was never intended to be as an upgrade to Kante. They're completely different players that play together in the midfield. Jorginho will sit in front of the defence and play a "regista" role - think Andrea Pirlo - he picks the ball up and dictates the play, moving the oppositions midfield around looking for gaps. The key to getting the most out of Jorginho is having a midfielder that can win the ball back for him - at Napoli he had Allan, at Chelsea he's got the best in the world Kante. Jorginho's absolutely key to Sarri's system and a superb signing.

As for Kovacic. He will play alongside Jorginho and Kante as the more advanced creative midfielder - but what Chelsea will like is that he can adapt and move into any of the 3 central midfield roles if required. He may not have had many opportunities at Real Madrid but he is incredibly talented - he has excellent technique, he can pass, he can shoot, he can dribble and he can tackle - he's got everything to be a world class central midfielder. Last season he was ranked 9th in passing per 90 mins, 4th in dribbles and 14th in tackles for players who had made over 20 appearances in La Liga which considering his bit-part role is very impressive. He's a very good signing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Wrong. The signing of Jorginho was never intended to be as an upgrade to Kante. They're completely different players that play together in the midfield. Jorginho will sit in front of the defence and play a "regista" role - think Andrea Pirlo - he picks the ball up and dictates the play, moving the oppositions midfield around looking for gaps. The key to getting the most out of Jorginho is having a midfielder that can win the ball back for him - at Napoli he had Allan, at Chelsea he's got the best in the world Kante. Jorginho's absolutely key to Sarri's system and a superb signing.

As for Kovacic. He will play alongside Jorginho and Kante as the more advanced creative midfielder - but what Chelsea will like is that he can adapt and move into any of the 3 central midfield roles if required. He may not have had many opportunities at Real Madrid but he is incredibly talented - he has excellent technique, he can pass, he can shoot, he can dribble and he can tackle - he's got everything to be a world class central midfielder. Last season he was ranked 9th in passing per 90 mins, 4th in dribbles and 14th in tackles for players who had made over 20 appearances in La Liga which considering his bit-part role is very impressive. He's a very good signing.
		
Click to expand...

In regards Jorginho for me the jury is out - i dont see him having the same impact in the Prem where a player has less time on the ball to be able to pick out players - the same sort of issues players like Veron and Pogba have had in recent years - a lot more teams will press him higher and quicker than he would have faced in Serie A and the space on the pitch will certainly be a lot more tighter -  seemed to struggle in the highlights i saw of the Community shield when he was harrassed and the ball was taken from him a number of times and reports says he will sit at the base of a three which would mean also having to protect a backline with issues , something he also struggled with against City. He was a good player for Napoli - dont see the same impact in the Prem 

Kovacic - stats about "dribbles" " 9th in passing" "14th in tackles" - at the end of the days dont really mean much - he struggled as soon as Zidane arrived at the club  , only there as back up and even for Croatia only as  back up - if he is in the midfield three you then have a midfield that last season scored a grand total of 5 goals all season - Kante 1  , Jorginho 4 and Kovacic 0. If Chelsea were that sure of Kovacic then why the loan - buy him outright. 

But we will see as the season pans out and how the players fit in to playing in the Prem - certainyl a good number of new players to keep an eye on


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Wrong. The signing of Jorginho was never intended to be as an upgrade to Kante. They're completely different players that play together in the midfield. Jorginho will sit in front of the defence and play a "regista" role - think Andrea Pirlo - he picks the ball up and dictates the play, moving the oppositions midfield around looking for gaps. The key to getting the most out of Jorginho is having a midfielder that can win the ball back for him - at Napoli he had Allan, at Chelsea he's got the best in the world Kante. Jorginho's absolutely key to Sarri's system and a superb signing.

As for Kovacic. He will play alongside Jorginho and Kante as the more advanced creative midfielder - but what Chelsea will like is that he can adapt and move into any of the 3 central midfield roles if required. He may not have had many opportunities at Real Madrid but he is incredibly talented - he has excellent technique, he can pass, he can shoot, he can dribble and he can tackle - he's got everything to be a world class central midfielder. Last season he was ranked 9th in passing per 90 mins, 4th in dribbles and 14th in tackles for players who had made over 20 appearances in La Liga which considering his bit-part role is very impressive. He's a very good signing.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou dan for saying it more eloquently than I could. Going on a bit more about Chelsea. If they manage to keep Hazard, it will be a good window. The talk of Chelsea staying in touch with the top three was always about Courtois, Hazard and Willian. Courtois was always going, Willian staying was like another signing. Hazard staying will be massive.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 9, 2018)

Dendoncker and Zinchenko in at Wolves today, very happy with our business in this window.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 9, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s Navas mate, he was No1 last season.
Maybe Real just see Courtois as an upgrade.
Navas put in some outstanding performances last season, just think Real see the chance of getting a better keeper.
European transfer window doesnâ€™t close until end of Aug, so they might get offers for him.
Also in his early 30â€™s, Courtois is 26, maybe age related for future.
		
Click to expand...

you missed off the dodgy bit from his description (although not quite Karius level he's prone to make a error or 3!)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 9, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			you missed off the dodgy bit from his description (although not quite Karius level he's prone to make a error or 3!)
		
Click to expand...

Apparently all the best are, Spain were close to dropping their No1 at the World Cup.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 9, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Am sure he would get in the team in front of Barkley and may well push fabergas for a starting spot as well.
gotta say as a neutral I think Chelsea have done some stonking business this window. *Would be worried if I was utd fan *at the moment. Think that City, Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea and spurs are looking strong.
		
Click to expand...

Don't believe all you read in the media! 
The 2nd placed squad from last season is better signed 2 quality looking midfielders (although technically 1) and have a fresh Sanchez for the whole season rather than 4 months.
Yes JM obviously wanted to strength the defence but goals conceeded was not a massive issue.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 9, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Apparently all the best are, Spain were close to dropping their No1 at the World Cup. 

Click to expand...

yeah he is top quality the best in the world really but still has a history of being questionable at his near post and to the scoop pick up. Least it only happens every other year or so!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 9, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Don't believe all you read in the media! 
The 2nd placed squad from last season is better signed 2 quality looking midfielders (although technically 1) and have a fresh Sanchez for the whole season rather than 4 months.
Yes JM obviously wanted to strength the defence but goals conceeded was not a massive issue.
		
Click to expand...



Oh and the Mourinho 3rd season myth

At Chelsea

2nd place
League cup winner
FA Cup winner
CL semi

At Madrid

2nd place
CL semi
Domestic cup final
Spanish community shield

Imagine being so good that your supposedly collapsing 3rd season is better than Pochetino, Sarri, Klopp best season......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2018)

The BBC Pundits have done their Predictions for the Top 4

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45088530

Most have gone for City winning and Liverpool 2nd with three going the other way round 

And then there is a mix of the teams behind with a good number having Spurs missing out 

So what do you reckon will be top 4 

mine - 

1. City
2. Liverpool
3. Utd 
4. Arsenal 

with Spurs missing out in 5th and Chelsea in 6th

I think Citys squad is still the best in the league - they have strength everywhere , a few question marks on which CB pairing will start etc but think its going to take a lot to beat them 

Liverpool - have strengthened in areas where they needed to - overall the squad is better and there are now very good players who can come in , a lot will depend on the front three and how they fare this season but i think the midfield will be key and how Keita and Fabinho settle - qutie excited about the season

Man Utd - they have added a couple of players and they will still get the results but i think Maureens fighting with players and boardroom will affect the performaces on top of his tactics - but far too much quality in the squad to struggle to get top 4

Arsenal - starting fresh , have bought in areas where they needed to strengthen , not top quality players but good enough to give a platform to the strikers who should score goals - lots 

Spurs - If they can keep everyone fit and fresh all season then they will get a top 4 but i dont see it and think their squad is far too thin for a long season 

Chelsea - just dont see the squad being good enough and consistent - not enough goals and not sure about the backline

The Surprise packages for me could be Fulham and Wolves - both bought well and impressively , very good squads and can see them challenging the likes of Burnley and Everton or West Ham for those spots just outside the top 6 trying to break in


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In regards Jorginho for me the jury is out - i dont see him having the same impact in the Prem where a player has less time on the ball to be able to pick out players - the same sort of issues players like Veron and Pogba have had in recent years - a lot more teams will press him higher and quicker than he would have faced in Serie A and the space on the pitch will certainly be a lot more tighter -  seemed to struggle in the highlights i saw of the Community shield when he was harrassed and the ball was taken from him a number of times and reports says he will sit at the base of a three which would mean also having to protect a backline with issues , something he also struggled with against City. He was a good player for Napoli - dont see the same impact in the Prem 

Kovacic - stats about "dribbles" " 9th in passing" "14th in tackles" - at the end of the days dont really mean much - he struggled as soon as Zidane arrived at the club  , only there as back up and even for Croatia only as  back up - if he is in the midfield three you then have a midfield that last season scored a grand total of 5 goals all season - Kante 1  , Jorginho 4 and Kovacic 0. If Chelsea were that sure of Kovacic then why the loan - buy him outright. 

But we will see as the season pans out and how the players fit in to playing in the Prem - certainyl a good number of new players to keep an eye on
		
Click to expand...

He plays a similarish role to the one Xabi Alonso played at Liverpool, or that Fabregas played early in his career, they seemed to do alright in the Premier League. I think Jorginho will do just fine, he's brilliant at the role that he plays and once Kante's back he'll be able to get on with his job. His primary role is not to protect the back three - that's Kante's job. Jorginho's role is to be an outlet for the defence and the goalkeeper so that he can trigger the Chelsea attacks. 

How does it not mean much? It shows that despite limited opportunities, when he had them he performed admirably in a variety of aspects required of a central midfielder. Also - obviously he's the back-up, as if that's a bad thing, his competition for club and country is arguably the best midfielder of this current generation Luka Modric. 

Wolves have done some brilliant business this season. Dendoncker is another excellent signing. Solid defensive-minded midfield player that is versatile and can play in either a central midfield role, a deeper midfield role or at centre half. Has already broken into the Belgium squad and looks a serious talent. Add him to Traore, Moutinho, Patricio, Boly, Jota, Jimenez and Bonatini and you've got a very solid squad for a newly promoted team. I think they'll do well.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

If we're doing predictions:

1. City - just too good. They'll win it again.
2. Liverpool - made some solid midfield signings and sorted the keeper issue out. They'll push a bit harder but City will pip them.
3. United - Mourinho is just distracting us all and getting his excuses in early, but their squad is still solid. 
4. Spurs - a lot may depend on what happens today in the market, but if we don't sell anyone we don't really need to buy anyone. Our squad is pretty solid as it is.
5. Arsenal - done brilliantly in the transfer market, and they'll push us very close for 4th.
6. Chelsea - not sure about the new keeper, not sure where goals are coming from if Hazard has a strop because he didn't get a move away. Not a lot of strength on their bench either. 

Relegated:
Southampton - Mark Hughes is their manager. They still don't have any goals in that team either.
Brighton - much as I like Hughton, I don't think their squad is good enough.
Cardiff - they've got no chance. Championship squad with a Championship manager at the helm. They'll be lucky to get 20 points, never mind 35-40.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 9, 2018)

Gobsmacked people donâ€™t see Chelsea top 4, new man in charge, squad strengthened by signings and some players returning better from being on loan.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Gobsmacked people donâ€™t see Chelsea top 4, new man in charge, squad strengthened by signings and some players returning better from being on loan.
		
Click to expand...

The 'new man' is hardly a huge name though. He's done reasonably well with Napoli without winning anything. That's it. After two years of playing wing backs the players will have to adapt to 4-3-3 now as well. They've signed Jorginho and Kovacic, fair enough, decent midfield signings if they settle quickly. They've spent a vast sum on an inexperienced and very young keeper, who I cannot see being an upgrade on the excellent Courtois by any stretch. They're still relying on the woeful Morata up front. Hazard desperately wanted to leave and hasn't got his wish, so we don't know how focussed he's going to be. I think their season is very up in the air.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The 'new man' is hardly a huge name though. He's done reasonably well with Napoli without winning anything. That's it. After two years of playing wing backs the players will have to adapt to 4-3-3 now as well. They've signed Jorginho and Kovacic, fair enough, decent midfield signings if they settle quickly. They've spent a vast sum on an inexperienced and very young keeper, who I cannot see being an upgrade on the excellent Courtois by any stretch. They're still relying on the woeful Morata up front. Hazard desperately wanted to leave and hasn't got his wish, so we don't know how focussed he's going to be. I think their season is very up in the air.
		
Click to expand...

You can find the negative with all top 6 and spin it both ways, imo, Chelsea will be there or there about top 4.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You can find the negative with all top 6 and spin it both ways, imo, Chelsea will be there or there about top 4.
		
Click to expand...

Well there are six teams who will 'there or there abouts'. Two have to miss out. Arsenal have done better than Chelsea in this window. Got a more proven manager, and made better signings, for a start. With Spurs it massively depends on what happens today of course. If we lose Toby and/or anyone else and don't replace them then it doesn't look great, but if we don't sell anyone I think our squad remains strong. United have the worry that Mourinho might explode, but I think he's just doing his usual distraction tactics and they'll be fine.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

West Ham have signed Lucas Perez from Arsenal. Looked good in La Liga but was utter pants for Arsenal. Not the best signing by any means. They seem to like signing Arsenal rejects.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Wrong. The signing of Jorginho was never intended to be as an upgrade to Kante. They're completely different players that play together in the midfield. Jorginho will sit in front of the defence and *play a "regista" role* - think Andrea Pirlo - he picks the ball up and dictates the play, moving the oppositions midfield around looking for gaps.
		
Click to expand...

This is by no means a dig because i play as much FM as you would care to imagine, but this had me howling. I see im as more of a Segundo Volante!

The Regista and the admiration of Yarmolenko makes me know you play loads of Football Manager Dan  :rofl:


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 9, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Don't believe all you read in the media! 
The 2nd placed squad from last season is better signed 2 quality looking midfielders .
		
Click to expand...

Youve only signed Fred, Dalot and Lee Grant.

Who is this second quality midfielder?!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well there are six teams who will 'there or there abouts'. Two have to miss out. Arsenal have done better than Chelsea in this window. Got a more proven manager, and made better signings, for a start. With Spurs it massively depends on what happens today of course. If we lose Toby and/or anyone else and don't replace them then it doesn't look great, but if we don't sell anyone I think our squad remains strong. United have the worry that Mourinho might explode, but I think he's just doing his usual distraction tactics and they'll be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not just about the top 6 and signings though is it?
Spurs at one stage looked likely to challenge and faded away, therefore players confidence may suffer this season.

Liv, will all their signings be happy being squad players, will it upset established players? 

Arsenal, who knows how theyâ€™ll settle and start.

Utd, on paper, like others have strengthened or is there too much going on in the background.

Now bring in the teams out of the top 6 and how theyâ€™ll set up against these teams. 

Teams may well set up very negatively against City and Liv after last season.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			This is by no means a dig because i play as much FM as you would care to imagine, but this had me howling. I see im as more of a Segundo Volante!

The Regista and the admiration of Yarmolenko makes me know you play loads of Football Manager Dan  :Rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha - I do play FM indeed sir. And nah, he's not a Segundo Volante - that's a more defensive role than the one Jorginho plays. Bakayoko fits the mould as a good SV though - he's one of the best Segundo Volante's on FM - just a shame about real life. Looking forward to seeing how Sarri uses Willian as a Raumdeuter this year


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2018)

Other clubs spending millions of Â£s trying to catch the club that has spent the most millions of Â£s last year and won the League by 21 points.

Sounds like a good business plan, what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 9, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not just about the top 6 and signings though is it?

Liv, will all their signings be happy being squad players, will it upset established players?
		
Click to expand...

Only Signing we have made that will be a squad player IMHO is Shaqiri. Keita is a replacement for Ox who, as we know, is out all season and Fab is a direct replacement for Emre Can and obviously Allison will start in goal over Karius.

Im more concerned about Wijnaldum, Lallana et al being worried about now being squad players.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha - I do play FM indeed sir. And nah, he's not a Segundo Volante - that's a more defensive role than the one Jorginho plays. Bakayoko fits the mould as a good SV though - he's one of the best Segundo Volante's on FM - just a shame about real life. Looking forward to seeing how Sarri uses Willian as a Raumdeuter this year 

Click to expand...

:rofl: The best SV ive had was Neves from Wolves. Worldy. Im just waiting for someone to snap up Walter Gonzalez from Pachuca (On loan from olimpia), he is a goal machine at every level and an out and out complete forward, a work permit may be an issue though when we leave the EU!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

Neves very good - Danilo Pereira from Porto is also brilliant in that role. Can't say I've heard of Gonzalez. Will add to the shortlist


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

Leicester have just signed a new centre back - could Maguire be on his way to United?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 9, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Only Signing we have made that will be a squad player IMHO is Shaqiri. Keita is a replacement for Ox who, as we know, is out all season and Fab is a direct replacement for Emre Can and obviously Allison will start in goal over Karius.

Im more concerned about Wijnaldum, Lallana et al being worried about now being squad players.
		
Click to expand...

Sturridge? By all accts he and Shaqiri have had a great pre-season, yes itâ€™s a good headache for any manager to have, especially with the CL as well, but not all players take to being Squad players.
Keita was signed before Ox, so not really a replacement.
What would be your best XI?


----------



## PieMan (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The 'new man' is hardly a huge name though. He's done reasonably well with Napoli without winning anything. That's it. After two years of playing wing backs the players will have to adapt to 4-3-3 now as well. They've signed Jorginho and Kovacic, fair enough, decent midfield signings if they settle quickly. They've spent a vast sum on an inexperienced and very young keeper, who I cannot see being an upgrade on the excellent Courtois by any stretch. They're still relying on the woeful Morata up front. Hazard desperately wanted to leave and hasn't got his wish, so we don't know how focussed he's going to be. I think their season is very up in the air.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, our new man isn't really a 'name' and hasn't won anything. But then again Poch wasn't really a 'name' before he joined Spurs, but look how he's turned out - one of the best in European football currently and wracking up the silverware at Spurs............oh hold on!!!

As for Courtois - how many times did you see him last season? I thought he had a terrible season compared to his few previous ones so cashing in now when he clearly wanted out and with only 1 year left is good business. Morata - yes a tough first season in the Premiership; but anyone who thought he was going to be a like-for-like replacement for Costa was either blind or an idiot......or both.

As for Hazard, do you know him personally to know he desperately wanted to leave? The interviews/quotes from him over the last few months have always been along the lines of 'may be the time to leave, but if Chelsea say no then so be it'. I'm expecting him to have yet another great season at Chelsea........provided he doesn't leave of course in the next 6 hours.

There were quite clearly major issues at Chelsea last season between Conte and his players, but still ended up finishing 5th (up until the last 2 games were still in the running for top 4), qualifying for Europe........oh, and winning the FA Cup. That's actually not bad for a club that was clearly in turmoil!!!

And with Sarri looking like he'll give plenty of game time to a few of the exciting youngsters we've got coming through I'm optimistic about our season. Yes we won't win the PL, but I think we'll definitely have a squad that will finish top 4. Those that are playing CL this season will have far tougher seasons than Chelsea.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 9, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Sturridge? By all accts he and Shaqiri have had a great pre-season, yes itâ€™s a good headache for any manager to have, especially with the CL as well, but not all players take to being Squad players.
Keita was signed before Ox, so not really a replacement.
What would be your best XI?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sturridge has had a great pre season, i was including him in the GW, AL and others.

I know Keita was signed before Ox but with Ox being injured he wont have to split time was the point I was making.

My best side would be

Alisson

TAA - Lovren - VVD - Robertson

Keita - Fabinho - Henderson 

Salah - firmino - ManÃ©


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2018)

West Ham sign Lucas Perez .. 4 million plus 1 million add on

Tidy player to add to our squad 

Apparently 2 more to add today one rumoured to be Sanchez the Columbian who got sent off in the World Cup aha 

But the squad is getting some depth main thing


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			If we're doing predictions:

1. City - just too good. They'll win it again.
2. Liverpool - made some solid midfield signings and sorted the keeper issue out. They'll push a bit harder but City will pip them.
3. United - Mourinho is just distracting us all and getting his excuses in early, but their squad is still solid. 
4. Spurs - a lot may depend on what happens today in the market, but if we don't sell anyone we don't really need to buy anyone. Our squad is pretty solid as it is.
5. Arsenal - done brilliantly in the transfer market, and they'll push us very close for 4th.
6. Chelsea - not sure about the new keeper, not sure where goals are coming from if Hazard has a strop because he didn't get a move away. Not a lot of strength on their bench either. 

Relegated:
Southampton - Mark Hughes is their manager. They still don't have any goals in that team either.
Brighton - much as I like Hughton, I don't think their squad is good enough.
Cardiff - they've got no chance. Championship squad with a Championship manager at the helm. They'll be lucky to get 20 points, never mind 35-40.
		
Click to expand...

Your squad is solid but you need to spend 50 million these days just to stand still

Risking getting overtaken with a poor window


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Nope, our new man isn't really a 'name' and hasn't won anything. But then again Poch wasn't really a 'name' before he joined Spurs, but look how he's turned out - one of the best in European football currently and wracking up the silverware at Spurs............oh hold on!!!

As for Courtois - how many times did you see him last season? I thought he had a terrible season compared to his few previous ones so cashing in now when he clearly wanted out and with only 1 year left is good business. Morata - yes a tough first season in the Premiership; but anyone who thought he was going to be a like-for-like replacement for Costa was either blind or an idiot......or both.

As for Hazard, do you know him personally to know he desperately wanted to leave? The interviews/quotes from him over the last few months have always been along the lines of 'may be the time to leave, but if Chelsea say no then so be it'. I'm expecting him to have yet another great season at Chelsea........provided he doesn't leave of course in the next 6 hours.

There were quite clearly major issues at Chelsea last season between Conte and his players, but still ended up finishing 5th (up until the last 2 games were still in the running for top 4), qualifying for Europe........oh, and winning the FA Cup. That's actually not bad for a club that was clearly in turmoil!!!

And with Sarri looking like he'll give plenty of game time to a few of the exciting youngsters we've got coming through I'm optimistic about our season. Yes we won't win the PL, but I think we'll definitely have a squad that will finish top 4. Those that are playing CL this season will have far tougher seasons than Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

1. Not comparable - we were not at Chelsea's expected level when we appointed Pochettino. And he still hasn't won anything with us, so would Chelsea be happy with the same? Expectations are different. Usually Chelsea appoint managers who've won titles, because they expect to win titles.
2. Courtois was the best goalkeeper at the World Cup, see no reason why he wouldn't carry that into this season. Regardless, he's gone now. 
3. Yeah, by all means Hazard seems like the type who may just knuckle down and play well anyway. But since you haven't sorted the striker issue, there's still a hell of a lot of weight and expectation on Hazard's shoulders.
4. On giving time to youngsters - what was the point of signing Kovacic today then? I bet Loftus-Cheek and Barkley are well pleased with that.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Yeah sturridge has had a great pre season, i was including him in the GW, AL and others.

I know Keita was signed before Ox but with Ox being injured he wont have to split time was the point I was making.

My best side would be

Alisson

TAA - Lovren - VVD - Robertson

Keita - Fabinho - Henderson 

Salah - firmino - ManÃ©
		
Click to expand...

That first team pretty much picks itself, other than maybe TAA/Clyne. Maybe Matip if he regains any form. Stronger bench though with Shaqiri, plus with all Sturridge's problems, I think a super-sub role is probably perfect for him now. Even he must admit he can't manage playing week in week out. He'll be like we had with Ledley King years ago - manage his playing and training time and get some decent cameos out of him when needed.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			West Ham sign Lucas Perez .. 4 million plus 1 million add on

Tidy player to add to our squad 

Apparently 2 more to add today one rumoured to be Sanchez the Columbian who got sent off in the World Cup aha 

But the squad is getting some depth main thing
		
Click to expand...

Depth??? At this rate some of your players won't be able to make the 25-man squad!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 9, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Yeah sturridge has had a great pre season, i was including him in the GW, AL and others.

I know Keita was signed before Ox but with Ox being injured he wont have to split time was the point I was making.

My best side would be

Alisson

TAA - Lovren - VVD - Robertson

Keita - Fabinho - Henderson 

Salah - firmino - ManÃ©
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, itâ€™s a great problem to have, but if the results donâ€™t come then it could create upset amongst the fringe players.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Depth??? At this rate some of your players won't be able to make the 25-man squad! 

Click to expand...

A few are leaving today on loan.: hugill, byram and Fernandez I believe

However MP has said he wonâ€™t count long term injuries in the squad so he could be set to leave out Reid, lanzini and the greasy pikey


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 9, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Youve only signed Fred, Dalot and Lee Grant.

Who is this second quality midfielder?!
		
Click to expand...

andreas


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 9, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			andreas
		
Click to expand...

Pereira? a player that played around 1000 minutes of football last season that yielded 1 goal and 3 assists. If you united fans see him as a quality midfielder for this season your standards are seriously dropping.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			1. Not comparable - we were not at Chelsea's expected level when we appointed Pochettino. And he still hasn't won anything with us, so would Chelsea be happy with the same? Expectations are different. Usually Chelsea appoint managers who've won titles, because they expect to win titles.
2. Courtois was the best goalkeeper at the World Cup, see no reason why he wouldn't carry that into this season. Regardless, he's gone now. 
3. Yeah, by all means Hazard seems like the type who may just knuckle down and play well anyway. But since you haven't sorted the striker issue, there's still a hell of a lot of weight and expectation on Hazard's shoulders.
4. On giving time to youngsters - what was the point of signing Kovacic today then? I bet Loftus-Cheek and Barkley are well pleased with that.
		
Click to expand...

1. Of course it's comparable! You appoint a manager who you think will develop the team, take the team and club forward with the expectation that they will win trophies (and ultimately match the ambition of the owner/board). For years Spurs were way above Chelsea in terms of expectation levels and ambition - not now. Personally I don't care who manages Chelsea provided they get the best out of the players and challenge for honours. But if I was a Spurs fan I would now be questioning whether Poch is the man who will deliver those. And don't forget the longer he doesn't the more likely Kane, Dele etc start looking towards clubs that can match their ambitions.

2. Yes he was the best GK at the world cup, but the last couple of seasons at Chelsea he wasn't at his best. And for those last couple of seasons there was always rumours of him wanting to leave and go to Real. So personally I'm happy he's gone. Good bit of business bringing in a younger keeper who - I imagine - has a lot of ambition and wants to prove himself at what he may perceive to be a higher level.

3. So why say he was clearly desperate to leave then? If he was that unhappy he would've surely done similar to Courtois and not reported back for training and forced through a move? IMO he's easily in the Top 5 players in the world and has been for a while so level of expectation from him is no different now to what it was last season or the season before, irrespective of the striker situation.

4. Premier League, Europa League, FA Cup, League Cup. Chelsea will be challenging on all 4 fronts and therefore need a squad with enough depth and quality to compete in all four competitions, particularly after a World Cup (although apart from Hazard, Willian, RL-C and Kovacic), not many of the Chelsea boys had especially lengthy stays in Russia). I would imagine the youngsters will be given plenty of game time if they don't go out on loan anywhere else today. I expect there will be a few movers out of Stamford Bridge by the end of the day, but probably the likes of Drinkwater & Bakayoko (which is a shame as I think he would be better this season).


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

Courtois has been brilliant since he got back from Atletico; think it's a little bit of sour grapes under-playing his performances now he's left. Also think the "replaced him with someone younger" take is being a little over-played. Courtois IS older, but he's only 26 which is still young for a goalkeeper, and Kepa turns 24 this year, so there's only 2 and a bit years between them - hardly like Arsenal replacing Cech with Leno.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 9, 2018)

PieMan said:



			he's easily in the Top 5 players in the world and has been for a while
		
Click to expand...

IMO he isnt a top 3 player in the PL. So couldnt be top 5 in the world, so i think thats a bit of a bold claim.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hazard's awesome but wouldn't be ahead of KDB, Salah, Kane or Kante in the PL for me, so there's no chance he's top 5 in the world. Which 6 of these is he ahead of - Ronaldo, Messi, Modric, Neymar, Mbappe, De Bruyne, Salah, Kane, Kante and Suarez?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

PieMan said:



			1. Of course it's comparable! You appoint a manager who you think will develop the team, take the team and club forward with the expectation that they will win trophies (and ultimately match the ambition of the owner/board). For years Spurs were way above Chelsea in terms of expectation levels and ambition - not now. Personally I don't care who manages Chelsea provided they get the best out of the players and challenge for honours. But if I was a Spurs fan I would now be questioning whether Poch is the man who will deliver those. And don't forget the longer he doesn't the more likely Kane, Dele etc start looking towards clubs that can match their ambitions.

2. Yes he was the best GK at the world cup, but the last couple of seasons at Chelsea he wasn't at his best. And for those last couple of seasons there was always rumours of him wanting to leave and go to Real. So personally I'm happy he's gone. Good bit of business bringing in a younger keeper who - I imagine - has a lot of ambition and wants to prove himself at what he may perceive to be a higher level.

3. So why say he was clearly desperate to leave then? If he was that unhappy he would've surely done similar to Courtois and not reported back for training and forced through a move? IMO he's easily in the Top 5 players in the world and has been for a while so level of expectation from him is no different now to what it was last season or the season before, irrespective of the striker situation.

4. Premier League, Europa League, FA Cup, League Cup. Chelsea will be challenging on all 4 fronts and therefore need a squad with enough depth and quality to compete in all four competitions, particularly after a World Cup (although apart from Hazard, Willian, RL-C and Kovacic), not many of the Chelsea boys had especially lengthy stays in Russia). I would imagine the youngsters will be given plenty of game time if they don't go out on loan anywhere else today. I expect there will be a few movers out of Stamford Bridge by the end of the day, but probably the likes of Drinkwater & Bakayoko (which is a shame as I think he would be better this season).
		
Click to expand...

1. We weren't talking about Spurs, we were talking about why I think Chelsea will finish 6th. It's not related to Spurs. Chelsea board normally don't give a toss about 'developing the team' either, they usually just appoint someone they think will bring immediate trophies, and then sack them if they don't manage it.
2. He could be good yeah. Hopefully he has a tough mental attitude, because everyone will be using that transfer fee as a stick to beat him with if he's not instantly great.
3. Desperate was exaggerating, but he did appear to want to leave. It's a question of how he applies himself now. As I said, I think his attitude is usually good actually, so I'm sure he'll still be good for you. It's just that if he isn't, you'll be in trouble as there's not many other sources of goals at the minute.
4. Players generally aren't happy with Europa and League Cup games. I think RLC for example deserves more or he'll be looking to leave.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Courtois has been brilliant since he got back from Atletico; think it's a little bit of sour grapes under-playing his performances now he's left. Also think the "replaced him with someone younger" take is being a little over-played. Courtois IS older, but he's only 26 which is still young for a goalkeeper, and Kepa turns 24 this year, so there's only 2 and a bit years between them - hardly like Arsenal replacing Cech with Leno.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Courtois has been brilliant when he returned from Atletico, but not last season when his performances compared to previous ones dipped and which coincided with the increased level of interest from Madrid. How can it be sour grapes under-playing his performances? He's been brilliant for Chelsea but wanted to go - I think he said for family reasons too - so fine, the club did the right thing letting him go. Not bitter about it at all. And as for the age gap between Kepa and Courtois - we've bought a younger keeper so should get longer out of him........provided he stays for a lengthy period.


----------



## Slime (Aug 9, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			andreas
		
Click to expand...

I must say, he was United's stand out player during pre-season.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

Slime said:



			I must say, he was United's stand out player during pre-season.
		
Click to expand...

Half their players weren't even there though. One of many things Jose was moaning about.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Hazard's awesome but wouldn't be ahead of KDB, Salah, Kane or Kante in the PL for me, so there's no chance he's top 5 in the world. Which 6 of these is he ahead of - Ronaldo, Messi, Modric, Neymar, Mbappe, De Bruyne, Salah, Kane, Kante and Suarez?
		
Click to expand...

Bearing in mind he's been playing for longer and more consistently at the top level - with the trophies to match - then he's above De Bruyne, Salah, Kane, and Mbappe. Now if those 4 again have better seasons than last then fine, you can argue he's not above them. And I would say he's better than Modric, and on a par with Suarez. IMHO only Ronaldo, Messi and Neymar are genuinely above Hazard.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 9, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Bearing in mind he's been playing for longer and more consistently at the top level - with the trophies to match - then he's above De Bruyne, Salah, Kane, and Mbappe. Now if those 4 again have better seasons than last then fine, you can argue he's not above them. And I would say he's better than Modric, and on a par with Suarez. IMHO only Ronaldo, Messi and Neymar are genuinely above Hazard.
		
Click to expand...

Please, this is probably the worst form of bias. Dont get me wrong now, hazard is a wonderful player but Suarez and kane have scored over 100 goals each in the last 4 seasons. (164 in the last 6 for suarez) if that isnt consistency im not sure what is. Modric has been part of winning 4 champions leagues in the last 5 years and helped his team reach the final of the WC. Id probably even say that Alexis Sanchez is better than hazard.

Oh and KDB is the best midfield player in the world.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hazard better than Luka Modric? This one I struggle with. Modric is the best midfielder in the world, was the best player at the World Cup, has been in FIFA's Team of the Year the past 3 years, UEFA's the past 2, has won a La Liga and 4 Champions Leagues. 

Also - for reference, Salah scored the same amount of league goals last season as Hazard has the last 3 combined.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			1. We weren't talking about Spurs, we were talking about why I think Chelsea will finish 6th. It's not related to Spurs. Chelsea board normally don't give a toss about 'developing the team' either, they usually just appoint someone they think will bring immediate trophies, and then sack them if they don't manage it.
2. He could be good yeah. Hopefully he has a tough mental attitude, because everyone will be using that transfer fee as a stick to beat him with if he's not instantly great.
3. Desperate was exaggerating, but he did appear to want to leave. It's a question of how he applies himself now. As I said, I think his attitude is usually good actually, so I'm sure he'll still be good for you. It's just that if he isn't, you'll be in trouble as there's not many other sources of goals at the minute.
4. Players generally aren't happy with Europa and League Cup games. I think RLC for example deserves more or he'll be looking to leave.
		
Click to expand...

1. OK. But the approach Chelsea have taken with the majority of their managers - whilst absolutely ridiculous - has ultimately been successful. And of course the Chelsea board care about 'developing the team' - but this has generally been buying rather than investing in youth, despite the fact we've got one of the best youth set-ups in Europe. I would love us to appoint a manager who puts faith in youth first and foremost. But at the moment we don't have an owner who operates like that. Personally I would've loved to have seen Poch at Chelsea.

2. Like every player with a huge price tag, the expectations and pressure is greater. From my experience GKs usually are pretty tough - anyway we'll see.

3. Indeed - a big season for Hazard given his performances at the World Cup. If he does indeed stay this season then I believe it will be his last at Chelsea and therefore hope he goes out in style. And it may be that Sarri's preferred style will suit Morata more than Conte's - big season for him though.

4. It's all about how you manage the players in your squad. But RL-C does deserve his chance, which is why I think it will be Drinkwater and Bakayoko going out on loan rather than him. The player I do want to see more of though is Hudson-Odoi.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Hazard better than Luka Modric? This one I struggle with. Modric is the best midfielder in the world, was the best player at the World Cup, has been in FIFA's Team of the Year the past 3 years, UEFA's the past 2, has won a La Liga and 4 Champions Leagues. 

Also - for reference, Salah scored the same amount of league goals last season as Hazard has the last 3 combined.
		
Click to expand...

It's all about opinions Dan - you don't agree with mine; I don't agree with yours but there we go. 

As for Salah - yes he had an amazing return to the Premiership last season and if he does that again this season, and the next, and the one after that then fine - you can say he's a better player. But by your same analogy of Modric and Hazard, then given awards won etc then Hazard is better than Salah.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 9, 2018)

Hazard the 4th best player in the world?!! hahahahahahahahahahaha 

Shut the thread down, this place has gone.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

Modric & De Bruyne are definitely better than Hazard. I want to say Kane is as well, but as a Spurs fan I can't say that without bias. I rate Hazard above Salah for now though, as Salah could yet be a one season wonder. He's probably edged above Suarez now too, as I think Suarez is not quite at the level now that he was at his peak. I will concede I'm not watching Suarez every week though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

Spurs could be the first team to not make a single signing in a summer transfer window since they were introduced in 2003.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Spurs could be the first team to not make a single signing in a summer transfer window since they were introduced in 2003.
		
Click to expand...

Is that true? Haha. That's incredible tbh. Given that we've not sold anyone yet with an hour to go I actually don't mind at all. It could be a masterstroke - continuity and all that!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 9, 2018)

Have Southampton signed a striker or are they going with last year's scoring machines? I know there are a few Saints fans on here, what's happening?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have Southampton signed a striker or are they going with last year's scoring machines? I know there are a few Saints fans on here, what's happening?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing on the transfer blog I'm following. Just one reason I reckon they're going down.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks like Southampton have submitted papers for Ings transfer - if that happens i wish him well and really hope he is success for them 

Everton get three just before the deadline - Andre Gomes , Mina and Bernard - seems he has hit his head - said that Everton â€œhistorically is the fourth most successful club in England ( think they are about 7th ) 

West Ham get another in SÃ¡nchez 

Fulham get Bryan who is very good and another GK 

Man Utd didnâ€™t get their defender and Spurs got no one


----------



## Fish (Aug 9, 2018)

Iâ€™m disappointed to see Zouma possibly go on loan to Everton, I really rate/rated him, but obviously not sure how well heâ€™s still recovered from his injury, although he seemed to cope well at Stoke. Is he another Essien? 

If he is fit and fully recovered and is back to the player we saw at Chelsea, then I thought he was always going to be JTâ€™s replacement and partner Christianson.


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Nothing on the transfer blog I'm following. Just one reason I reckon they're going down.
		
Click to expand...

And what are the other reasons?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 9, 2018)

Pleased with the deals weâ€™ve done today, Zouma would be the icing on the cake.
Hopefully not the false dawn of last season.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Is that true? Haha. That's incredible tbh. Given that we've not sold anyone yet with an hour to go I actually don't mind at all. It could be a masterstroke - continuity and all that! 

Click to expand...

My only concern is Toby Alderweirelds attitude. Came back late towards the end of last season from a mystery injury, just in time for World Cup.
Personally don't think we can rely on him, I think he throw in another sick note, but will be back when the window opens again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow. Great business by Fulham. Anguissa from Marseille could be a real find. Not sure why we got another keeper but looking like strong competition for all places. Very optimistic we can do enough to stay up. A win on Saturday would be a perfect start.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 9, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Please, this is probably the worst form of bias. Dont get me wrong now, hazard is a wonderful player but Suarez and kane have scored over 100 goals each in the last 4 seasons. (164 in the last 6 for suarez) if that isnt consistency im not sure what is. Modric has been part of winning 4 champions leagues in the last 5 years and helped his team reach the final of the WC. Id probably even say that Alexis Sanchez is better than hazard.

Oh and KDB is the best midfield player in the world.
		
Click to expand...

And thats even before you put some defenders in like Lovren.......


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 9, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			And what are the other reasons?
		
Click to expand...


No money spent it on a new stadium, think we,ve heard that one before in north London.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			And what are the other reasons?
		
Click to expand...

Mark Hughes. Plus your centre backs look ropey as well. It looks like you managed to get Danny Ings in at the last minute though, that's a great signing. Keep him fit and he will score the goals you need.



Jensen said:



			My only concern is Toby Alderweirelds attitude. Came back late towards the end of last season from a mystery injury, just in time for World Cup.
Personally don't think we can rely on him, I think he throw in another sick note, but will be back when the window opens again.
		
Click to expand...

Now that we've hung onto him, Poch and/or Levy need to sit him down for a serious talk. And I think we need to give him and others something like the wages they're asking for. If we're going to hold onto them then we need to start paying them closer to what other clubs would pay them. Otherwise, as you say, his heart might not be in it. In 16/17 he was the best centre back in the league, one of the best in the world, if we can keep him happy and get him back to that, then that would be fantastic. Sanchez is good but I would have an on-form Toby & Jan partnership first and foremost.


----------



## Slab (Aug 10, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wow. Great business by Fulham. Anguissa from Marseille could be a real find. Not sure why we got another keeper but looking like strong competition for all places. Very optimistic we can do enough to stay up. A win on Saturday would be a perfect start.
		
Click to expand...

It's mad isn't it. Â£70 million on players plus loans for others only gets optimism for survival

#theEPLhasflippeditslid


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 10, 2018)

Really happy with our transfer window. Did everything I wanted us to do - a new manager, two new centre backs (once Zouma is confirmed), a new left-back to eventually take Baines spot, another attacking playmaker, and a couple of dynamic attacking wingers. Brilliant business all round. Our new strongest XI looks very solid as well:

-----------------------Pickford-------------------------
--Coleman------Mina----------Keane--------Digne----
-----------------Gomes--------Gueye------------------
---Bernard------------Gylfi----------------Richarlison---
-----------------------Tosun--------------------------------

That looks so good. Then when you think we've got DCL, Davies, Lookman, Baines, Zouma, Bolasie, Walcott, Schneiderlin, McCarthy, Niasse, Baningime, Holgate, McCarthy and Vlasic all vying for positions it's going to make for a very competitive, deep squad. I think we're going to have a good season. One thing is for sure though, with Silva in charge and players like Richarlison and Bernard at his disposal we're going to be playigng some lovely football.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 10, 2018)

So the transfer window is now closed. You cannot buy, but the rest of Europe can?

who has had a good transfer window and who has had a bad one.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 10, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Really happy with our transfer window. Did everything I wanted us to do - a new manager, two new centre backs (once Zouma is confirmed), a new left-back to eventually take Baines spot, another attacking playmaker, and a couple of dynamic attacking wingers. Brilliant business all round. Our new strongest XI looks very solid as well:

-----------------------Pickford-------------------------
--Coleman------Mina----------Keane--------Digne----
-----------------Gomes--------Gueye------------------
---Bernard------------Gylfi----------------Richarlison---
-----------------------Tosun--------------------------------

That looks so good. Then when you think we've got DCL, Davies, Lookman, Baines, Zouma, Bolasie, Walcott, Schneiderlin, McCarthy, Niasse, Baningime, Holgate, McCarthy and Vlasic all vying for positions it's going to make for a very competitive, deep squad. I think we're going to have a good season. One thing is for sure though, with Silva in charge and players like Richarlison and Bernard at his disposal we're going to be playigng some lovely football.
		
Click to expand...

If he can get them gelling from the off they could well be pushing for 4th - 6th.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2018)

Everton as with West Ham has bought a lot of players and that isnâ€™t always a good thing with time needed to gel as a team , still look at the team and you wonder were the goals will come from on a consistent basis to get a team forward from 8th spot 

They have bought on paper what looks like good players but a good number have not hit the heights expected or still have unfulfilled potential and you could include the manager with that who lets be honest had a horror at Watford after a good start - is his head turned easily

 the start to the season is going to be key and I still see one of West Ham or Everton struggling very early and a manager under pressure quickly because they have both been backed by the board in the transfer market - Fulham and Wolves could have the same issues but I donâ€™t the pressure being a much 

I think if all goes well them four along with Leicester and Burnley will occupy spots 7-12 with one of them maybe snapping away at 6th spot


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everton as with West Ham has bought a lot of players and that isnâ€™t always a good thing with time needed to gel as a team , still look at the team and you wonder were the goals will come from on a consistent basis to get a team forward from 8th spot 

They have bought on paper what looks like good players but a good number have not hit the heights expected or still have unfulfilled potential and you could include the manager with that who lets be honest had a horror at Watford after a good start - is his head turned easily

 the start to the season is going to be key and I still see one of West Ham or Everton struggling very early and a manager under pressure quickly because they have both been backed by the board in the transfer market - Fulham and Wolves could have the same issues but I donâ€™t the pressure being a much 

I think if all goes well them four along with Leicester and Burnley will occupy spots 7-12 with one of them maybe snapping away at 6th spot
		
Click to expand...

Currently brought in 5 players to your 4!!
Then again if your talking about us your leaving others alone! :blah: :blah:


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everton as with West Ham has bought a lot of players and that isnâ€™t always a good thing with time needed to gel as a team , still look at the team and you wonder were the goals will come from on a consistent basis to get a team forward from 8th spot 

They have bought on paper what looks like good players but a good number have not hit the heights expected or still have unfulfilled potential and you could include the manager with that who lets be honest had a horror at Watford after a good start - is his head turned easily

 the start to the season is going to be key and I still see one of West Ham or Everton struggling very early and a manager under pressure quickly because they have both been backed by the board in the transfer market - Fulham and Wolves could have the same issues but I donâ€™t the pressure being a much 

I think if all goes well them four along with Leicester and Burnley will occupy spots 7-12 with one of them maybe snapping away at 6th spot
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool have the most pressure tbh.. they finished well last year and now after spending all that money they need to push city closer this season .


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			So the transfer window is now closed. You cannot buy, but the rest of Europe can?

who has had a good transfer window and who has had a bad one.
		
Click to expand...

As I see it:

Best
Arsenal, Liverpool - both identified their weaknesses and fixed them without fuss early in the window.

Pretty Good
Everton, Leicester, Wolves - I think they've all made some good signings who should improve them if they don't all flop.

Not Bad
Chelsea - good midfield support in, but didn't address the striker issue.
Man City - only bought one notable player but their squad was already the best and they've not lost anyone.
Spurs - didn't buy anyone but didn't lose anyone either so no need to buy big just for the sake of it. Squad was already strong.
Man Utd - I think they wanted more, but Fred and the full back are decent additions.
Fulham - they've spent a lot, personally I don't rate Mawson or Mitrovic though so remains to be seen how it works out for them.
Burnley, Palace, Southampton - they all added one or two players who give them more depth in certain areas.

Jury Still Out
Bournemouth, Brighton, Huddersfield - they all look to have spent quite a bit of money on a lot of players who I'm not really familiar with so can't judge.
West Ham - I think they've gone a bit over-the-top, seemingly chucking money around left right and centre, which has left them with a massive bloated squad, and potential gelling issues. Pellegrini has his work cut out - but he's a good manager who can make it all work for them.

Poor
Cardiff, Newcastle, Watford - looking at their signings they seem to have brought in Championship level players or unknowns really.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			As I see it:

Best
Arsenal, Liverpool - both identified their weaknesses and fixed them without fuss early in the window.

Pretty Good
Everton, Leicester, Wolves - I think they've all made some good signings who should improve them if they don't all flop.

Not Bad
Chelsea - good midfield support in, but didn't address the striker issue.
Man City - only bought one notable player but their squad was already the best and they've not lost anyone.
Spurs - didn't buy anyone but didn't lose anyone either so no need to buy big just for the sake of it. Squad was already strong.
Man Utd - I think they wanted more, but Fred and the full back are decent additions.
Fulham - they've spent a lot, personally I don't rate Mawson or Mitrovic though so remains to be seen how it works out for them.
Burnley, Palace, Southampton - they all added one or two players who give them more depth in certain areas.

Jury Still Out
Bournemouth, Brighton, Huddersfield - they all look to have spent quite a bit of money on a lot of players who I'm not really familiar with so can't judge.
West Ham - I think they've gone a bit over-the-top, seemingly chucking money around left right and centre, which has left them with a massive bloated squad, and potential gelling issues. Pellegrini has his work cut out - but he's a good manager who can make it all work for them.

Poor
Cardiff, Newcastle, Watford - looking at their signings they seem to have brought in Championship level players or unknowns really.
		
Click to expand...

Good post, fair asssessment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Liverpool have the most pressure tbh.. they finished well last year and now after spending all that money they need to push city closer this season .
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool definitley need to improve consistency to push City closer for the title but we need other teams to actually have a go at City, unlike last season when nobody layed a glove on City all season. 

It was only us and yerniteds 2nd half performance at City  that actually had a go at them, everyone else rolled over for them.

I've no doubt the transfers WILL improve the starting 11, hopefully they'll hit the ground running.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Liverpool definitley need to improve consistency to push City closer for the title but we need other teams to actually have a go at City, unlike last season when nobody layed a glove on City all season. 

It was only us and yerniteds 2nd half performance at City  that actually had a go at them, everyone else rolled over for them.

I've no doubt the transfers WILL improve the starting 11, hopefully they'll hit the ground running.
		
Click to expand...

Like Orikoruâ€™s put, Kloppâ€™s masterstroke was getting the players early, early days could see you leading the way and City chasing.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Liverpool definitley need to improve consistency to push City closer for the title but we need other teams to actually have a go at City, unlike last season when nobody layed a glove on City all season. 

It was only us and yerniteds 2nd half performance at City  that actually had a go at them, everyone else rolled over for them.

I've no doubt the transfers WILL improve the starting 11, hopefully they'll hit the ground running.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully Liverpool doing them over in the Champions League showed everyone the blueprint. I'm not sure why nobody else figured it out before really. "Hmm, they have a great attack but Stones and Otamendi at the back and no actual left back... I wonder what their weakness is?"


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 10, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Like Orikoruâ€™s put, *Kloppâ€™s masterstroke was getting the players early, early days *could see you leading the way and City chasing.
		
Click to expand...

I've been very critical of Micheal edwards and co in recent seasons but i doff my cap to them for how they've handled the transfers this summer. We've been desperate for a keeper, DM and a CM, all 3 positions are a massive improvement on Karius/mignolet,Milner/Gini/Henderson. I would've liked to had a replacement for solanke/ings and Origi but i think this seasn is Sturridge's last chance to change his attitude and prove to klopp hes a team player and reliable.

I doubt it after Klopp has just confirmed the worlds greatest  centre half wont be fit  for Sunday.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I've been very critical of Micheal edwards and co in recent seasons but i doff my cap to them for how they've handled the transfers this summer. We've been desperate for a keeper, DM and a CM, all 3 positions are a massive improvement on Karius/mignolet,Milner/Gini/Henderson. I would've liked to had a replacement for solanke/ings and Origi but i think this seasn is Sturridge's last chance to change his attitude and prove to klopp hes a team player and reliable.

I doubt it after Klopp has just confirmed the worlds greatest  centre half wont be fit  for Sunday.....
		
Click to expand...

I know you canâ€™t take pre-season as a guarantee for how a season will go, but thereâ€™s been a lot of praise for Sturridge and Shaqiri, I doubt either will be in the starting XI if the squad is fully fit, so itâ€™ll be interesting to see how they are used.

As for us, as 3 of the signings were only done yesterday and no announcement yet on Zouma, I reckon weâ€™ll have to be patient early days and could have a dodgy start.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			As I see it:

Best
Arsenal, Liverpool - both identified their weaknesses and fixed them without fuss early in the window.

Pretty Good
Everton, Leicester, Wolves - I think they've all made some good signings who should improve them if they don't all flop.

Not Bad
Chelsea - good midfield support in, but didn't address the striker issue.
Man City - only bought one notable player but their squad was already the best and they've not lost anyone.
Spurs - didn't buy anyone but didn't lose anyone either so no need to buy big just for the sake of it. Squad was already strong.
Man Utd - I think they wanted more, but Fred and the full back are decent additions.
Fulham - they've spent a lot, personally I don't rate Mawson or Mitrovic though so remains to be seen how it works out for them.
Burnley, Palace, Southampton - they all added one or two players who give them more depth in certain areas.

Jury Still Out
Bournemouth, Brighton, Huddersfield - they all look to have spent quite a bit of money on a lot of players who I'm not really familiar with so can't judge.
West Ham - I think they've gone a bit over-the-top, seemingly chucking money around left right and centre, which has left them with a massive bloated squad, and potential gelling issues. Pellegrini has his work cut out - but he's a good manager who can make it all work for them.

Poor
Cardiff, Newcastle, Watford - looking at their signings they seem to have brought in Championship level players or unknowns really.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of thought put into that post and one of the best write ups ave seen in a long time. &#128077;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Todays front page from The Teeside Gazette :rofl:


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 10, 2018)

Without having to search through the thread, do we have a fantasy football league set up?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 10, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Without having to search through the thread, do we have a fantasy football league set up?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, details here - http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...asy-Premier-League-18-19-Golf-Monthly-Classic


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 10, 2018)

Batshuayi has gone to Valencia on loan.

Zouma to Everton set to be announced in the next hour or so


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			As I see it:

Best
Arsenal, Liverpool - both identified their weaknesses and fixed them without fuss early in the window.

Pretty Good
Everton, Leicester, Wolves - I think they've all made some good signings who should improve them if they don't all flop.

Not Bad
Chelsea - good midfield support in, but didn't address the striker issue.
Man City - only bought one notable player but their squad was already the best and they've not lost anyone.
Spurs - didn't buy anyone but didn't lose anyone either so no need to buy big just for the sake of it. Squad was already strong.
Man Utd - I think they wanted more, but Fred and the full back are decent additions.
Fulham - they've spent a lot, personally I don't rate Mawson or Mitrovic though so remains to be seen how it works out for them.
Burnley, Palace, Southampton - they all added one or two players who give them more depth in certain areas.

Jury Still Out
Bournemouth, Brighton, Huddersfield - they all look to have spent quite a bit of money on a lot of players who I'm not really familiar with so can't judge.
West Ham - I think they've gone a bit over-the-top, seemingly chucking money around left right and centre, which has left them with a massive bloated squad, and potential gelling issues. Pellegrini has his work cut out - but he's a good manager who can make it all work for them.

Poor
Cardiff, Newcastle, Watford - looking at their signings they seem to have brought in Championship level players or unknowns really.
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t claim spurs is â€œnot badâ€ whilst ours is jury out.. spurs is a massive gamble.. West Hamâ€™s is far less of a gamble because we added to our squad .. this league you need to buy least 2 players a summer to stand still.. so signing no-one makes you go backwards

Iâ€™d say juryâ€™s out on spurs if this gamble will pay off

Could cost you champions league. Everyone below you has strengthened..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			As I see it:

Best
Arsenal, Liverpool - both identified their weaknesses and fixed them without fuss early in the window.

Pretty Good
Everton, Leicester, Wolves - I think they've all made some good signings who should improve them if they don't all flop.

Not Bad
Chelsea - good midfield support in, but didn't address the striker issue.
Man City - only bought one notable player but their squad was already the best and they've not lost anyone.
Spurs - didn't buy anyone but didn't lose anyone either so no need to buy big just for the sake of it. Squad was already strong.
Man Utd - I think they wanted more, but Fred and the full back are decent additions.
Fulham - they've spent a lot, personally I don't rate Mawson or Mitrovic though so remains to be seen how it works out for them.
Burnley, Palace, Southampton - they all added one or two players who give them more depth in certain areas.

Jury Still Out
Bournemouth, Brighton, Huddersfield - they all look to have spent quite a bit of money on a lot of players who I'm not really familiar with so can't judge.
West Ham - I think they've gone a bit over-the-top, seemingly chucking money around left right and centre, which has left them with a massive bloated squad, and potential gelling issues. Pellegrini has his work cut out - but he's a good manager who can make it all work for them.

Poor
Cardiff, Newcastle, Watford - looking at their signings they seem to have brought in Championship level players or unknowns really.
		
Click to expand...

How can the jury be out on West Ham when they have done the same as Everton, Fulham and Wolves which you have said is Pretty Good ? All going by your ranking should be jury out - if anything West Ham might have the edge with them having a manager who has already been very successful in the Prem - the other clubs managers are very much untested or juryâ€™s out

And Spurs - not bad ? They finish fourth last season struggled in the KO in the CL , so to move forward they buy no one but have a few players with contracts ending soon and will go for nothing. They were clearly looking to bring players in with the chase of Grealish but maybe with the stadium they canâ€™t actually afford the players. Spurs to move forward needed to increase the quality in the squad but they have stood still - they have a lot of players who are just returning from the World Cup with not must rest - come jan and they could be struggling , couple of injuries to the spine and itâ€™s going to be a struggle - all the teams around them bought players to try and move forward , Spurs could easily see themselves out of the top 4 as quickly as they entered


----------



## PieMan (Aug 10, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			You canâ€™t claim spurs is â€œnot badâ€ whilst ours is jury out.. spurs is a massive gamble.. West Hamâ€™s is far less of a gamble because we added to our squad .. this league you need to buy least 2 players a summer to stand still.. so signing no-one makes you go backwards

Iâ€™d say juryâ€™s out on spurs if this gamble will pay off

Could cost you champions league. Everyone below you has strengthened..
		
Click to expand...

Pretty fair assessment.

I've got a couple of good mates who are long-time Spurs season ticket holders - they're less than impressed with the lack of activity in the transfer market. I said to them about the cost of the new stadium but in their opinion that's no excuse - proper business planning should have still made money available for Poch. 

The way they see it they had a fair few players at the World Cup on top of a long season so needed to bring in players to strengthen further. They've seen what they see as their nearest competitors - Arsenal, Man Utd, Chelsea and Liverpool all active and are worried. One of them even said he was worried about Everton too. They're not confident of finishing top 4 at all.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			You canâ€™t claim spurs is â€œnot badâ€ whilst ours is jury out.. spurs is a massive gamble.. West Hamâ€™s is far less of a gamble because we added to our squad .. this league you need to buy least 2 players a summer to stand still.. so signing no-one makes you go backwards

Iâ€™d say juryâ€™s out on spurs if this gamble will pay off

Could cost you champions league. Everyone below you has strengthened..
		
Click to expand...

How is it a gamble to stick with a squad we already know is good? That's like the complete opposite of a gamble. Signing no one is going backwards - complete rubbish. We have a strong squad, with young players and a good manager. Throwing 35 mil on a player for the bench would have meant improvement would it? Last time we did that we got Sissoko.




Liverpoolphil said:



			How can the jury be out on West Ham when they have done the same as Everton, Fulham and Wolves which you have said is Pretty Good ? All going by your ranking should be jury out - if anything West Ham might have the edge with them having a manager who has already been very successful in the Prem - the other clubs managers are very much untested or juryâ€™s out

And Spurs - not bad ? They finish fourth last season struggled in the KO in the CL , so to move forward they buy no one but have a few players with contracts ending soon and will go for nothing. They were clearly looking to bring players in with the chase of Grealish but maybe with the stadium they canâ€™t actually afford the players. Spurs to move forward needed to increase the quality in the squad but they have stood still - they have a lot of players who are just returning from the World Cup with not must rest - come jan and they could be struggling , couple of injuries to the spine and itâ€™s going to be a struggle - all the teams around them bought players to try and move forward , Spurs could easily see themselves out of the top 4 as quickly as they entered
		
Click to expand...

I felt that Everton and Wolves bought sensibly, whereas West Ham took a bit of a scattergun approach. Fulham bought quite sensibly but I didn't overly rate some of the players they got. 

Near impossible to improve our starting team with our budget, so again, why throw 35 million away on another bench player? The key thing is we were expecting to maybe lose one or two players who would have been hard to replace, but we've hung onto them, which is excellent.

'As quickly as we entered'? We've been in there for the last three seasons now.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 10, 2018)

Quite a few Spurs players were at the World Cup for a while and Son is at the Asian Games after 1 game and could be there until the start of September, amazed they've not strengthened.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Pretty fair assessment.

I've got a couple of good mates who are long-time Spurs season ticket holders - they're less than impressed with the lack of activity in the transfer market. I said to them about the cost of the new stadium but in their opinion that's no excuse - proper business planning should have still made money available for Poch. 

The way they see it they had a fair few players at the World Cup on top of a long season so needed to bring in players to strengthen further. They've seen what they see as their nearest competitors - Arsenal, Man Utd, Chelsea and Liverpool all active and are worried. One of them even said he was worried about Everton too. They're not confident of finishing top 4 at all.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to hear who they think we could have signed on our budget that actually would have improved the squad and not just bloated it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I would love to hear who they think we could have signed on our budget that actually would have improved the squad and not just bloated it.
		
Click to expand...

Why's the budget so small? You've had Champions League money the past 2 seasons and qualified again for this season - where's all that money going?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			How is it a gamble to stick with a squad we already know is good? That's like the complete opposite of a gamble. Signing no one is going backwards - complete rubbish. We have a strong squad, with young players and a good manager. Throwing 35 mil on a player for the bench would have meant improvement would it? Last time we did that we got Sissoko.




I felt that Everton and Wolves bought sensibly, whereas West Ham took a bit of a scattergun approach. Fulham bought quite sensibly but I didn't overly rate some of the players they got. 

Near impossible to improve our starting team with our budget, so again, why throw 35 million away on another bench player? The key thing is we were expecting to maybe lose one or two players who would have been hard to replace, but we've hung onto them, which is excellent.

'As quickly as we entered'? We've been in there for the last three seasons now.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the budget then at Spurs ? Is it that small 

Or are you trying to downplay the lack of signings - if the Squad is that strong why the lack of title challenge or indeed any trophy challenge ?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Quite a few Spurs players were at the World Cup for a while and Son is at the Asian Games after 1 game and could be there until the start of September, amazed they've not strengthened.
		
Click to expand...

Trippier/Aurier
Toby/Sanchez
Vertonghen/Foyth
Davies/Rose
Dier/Wanyama
Dembele/Winks/Sissoko
Eriksen, Alli, Son / Lamela, Lucas
Kane/Llorente

Cover in every position already exists. I don't see the issue.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Why's the budget so small? You've had Champions League money the past 2 seasons and qualified again for this season - where's all that money going?
		
Click to expand...

It's not small by a regular standard but it's much smaller than the likes of City, Liverpool & United isn't it? And to improve our team we'd be looking at 60-70 mil a player.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2018)

Spurs have a settled team so that is no worry. The only worry is the first month and season end as they have so many WC players that may impact due to the squad size. Otherwise, no players to fit in, no disruption.

I'm really pleased with the Everton signings. Unlike last year we have better balance. Gomes may be key and I get he could have a question mark over him. Hopefully we can ease him in and still allow Tom Davies to develop. At least we look more solid at the back now without have to resort to 10 at the back Sam tactics.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Trippier/Aurier
Toby/Sanchez
Vertonghen/*Foyth*
Davies/Rose
Dier/Wanyama
Dembele/Winks/*Sissoko*
Eriksen, Alli, Son / *Lamela*, Lucas
Kane/*Llorente*

Cover in every position already exists. I don't see the issue.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think those 4 are good enough if you actually want to challenge for things. If you want to do an Arsenal then it may well be sufficient. 

A sub striker is a mare though for you guys and they obviously wonâ€™t play. Imo itâ€™s the attacking roles youâ€™re light on. Dier, wanyama, dembele and winks can cover the 2 needed in the middle easy eniugh. But even if Kane and Llorente play up top all season, I think Erickson, Alli, son and Lucas (not convinced by) can handle the workload without much rotation.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 10, 2018)

To my mind, the Spurs situation is not one of the quality of the current squad but rather showing the ambition to retain it. There are a number of players there that would be at the top of a number of clubs' shopping lists. What I suspect most of those players want now is success and medals. A lack of ambition in the Transfer market when other clubs around are bringing in players to improve their squad is not going to help retain players when the whales of Europe come in to try and sign them.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I would love to hear who they think we could have signed on our budget that actually would have improved the squad and not just bloated it.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter what they think; plenty of other teams have made good signings and spent 60-70 million in total on players. Where have Spurs finished the last two seasons, 2nd and 3rd is it? Finished 2nd because Chelsea ran away with it in the middle of the season due to no CL football; and 3rd last season 4 points behind a Utd team that more or less everyone felt wasn't that great; and only 2 ahead of Liverpool. That's not progress.

However I assume that as Poch didn't make any signings then the Spurs transfer budget was actually zero! So you're right there - you cannot improve a squad on nothing 

It's a shame that Chelsea hate Spurs so much - we could've loaned you a team full of internationals!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Trippier/Aurier
Toby/Sanchez
Vertonghen/Foyth
Davies/Rose
Dier/Wanyama
Dembele/Winks/Sissoko
Eriksen, Alli, Son / Lamela, Lucas
Kane/Llorente

Cover in every position already exists. I don't see the issue.
		
Click to expand...

From your list of players the below are players that should have been improved on if the club wants to move forward on the pitch 

Davies  , Sissoko , Lamela , Moura , Llorente

No idea about Foyth because I donâ€™t believe he has played a game in the Prem , 

Winks is a decent enough player but players out there that can improve , 

If Spurs lose Kane or Eriksen for any significant then i think there will be struggles 

At the back through the middle and in the middle of the park defensively then I see Spurs being strong - attacking options very thin in quality and relying on two players


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 10, 2018)

What are the odds on getting a smile out of Jose this evening?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			What are the odds on getting a smile out of Jose this evening?
		
Click to expand...

When you take a step back you remember the team is very strong, really strong. What damage is he doing psychologically to them though?


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spurs could easily see themselves out of the top 4 as quickly as they entered
		
Click to expand...

Now youâ€™re just being a tease ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's not small by a regular standard but it's much smaller than the likes of City, Liverpool & United isn't it? And to improve our team we'd be looking at 60-70 mil a player.
		
Click to expand...

And if your were to drop out of the top 4 with no CL, then tell us how important that 60-70m would have been.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			What are the odds on getting a smile out of Jose this evening?
		
Click to expand...

The same as me being the centrefold in Menâ€™s Health magazine ðŸ˜³


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Fish said:



			The same as me being the centrefold in Menâ€™s Health magazine ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Aaaaaarghhh.

No.

Not in my head, please.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			How is it a gamble to stick with a squad we already know is good? That's like the complete opposite of a gamble. Signing no one is going backwards - complete rubbish. We have a strong squad, with young players and a good manager. Throwing 35 mil on a player for the bench would have meant improvement would it? Last time we did that we got Sissoko.




I felt that Everton and Wolves bought sensibly, whereas West Ham took a bit of a scattergun approach. Fulham bought quite sensibly but I didn't overly rate some of the players they got. 

Near impossible to improve our starting team with our budget, so again, why throw 35 million away on another bench player? The key thing is we were expecting to maybe lose one or two players who would have been hard to replace, but we've hung onto them, which is excellent.

'As quickly as we entered'? We've been in there for the last three seasons now.
		
Click to expand...

City won the league yet because everyone else around them strengthened they needed to add someone to the squad to replace aging players and give more options.. welcome mahrez

Scattergun? So we needed a gk, a right back urgently .. welcome Fredericks and Fabianski 

We needed better centre backs .. MP asked for diop and the general 

We needed much better midfielders we got Wilshere , Anderson and the one I wonâ€™t attempt to spell.. from Germany 

We signed Perez last day of window for a bargain 4 million.. goal or assist every 3 games accross his career and last season created second most chances in La Liga only beaten by Messi 

Sanchez is a cheap back up defensive midfielder to cover rice 

Iâ€™d say thatâ€™s very targeted signings

Add those to arnie .. Antonio.. Hernandez .. and thatâ€™s some attacking force with a solid passing ethos 

Top 10 this season without a shadow


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

Not quoting everyone from the previous page but you chaps are grossly underrating Lamela. He has real quality and tenacity, and gives us something different to the other attackers. Lucas will be showing a lot more this season as well I'm sure. Poch always eases players in slowly.

I can't argue on Llorente, he is rubbish. But I don't feel he'll get the nod if Kane is missing, it'll be Son up top with Lucas or Lamela coming in, which I'm absolutely fine with.

Pauljames - it sounds like you needed an entirely new team! I know last season wasn't great but was it that bad you needed that many?? Just seems like overkill. It may work, the manager has a job on his hands though. But you have got a good manager.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Not quoting everyone from the previous page but you chaps are grossly underrating Lamela. He has real quality and tenacity, and gives us something different to the other attackers. Lucas will be showing a lot more this season as well I'm sure. Poch always eases players in slowly.

I can't argue on Llorente, he is rubbish. But I don't feel he'll get the nod if Kane is missing, it'll be Son up top with Lucas or Lamela coming in, which I'm absolutely fine with.

Pauljames - it sounds like you needed an entirely new team! I know last season wasn't great but was it that bad you needed that many?? Just seems like overkill. It may work, the manager has a job on his hands though. But you have got a good manager.
		
Click to expand...

if you don't add in this league you stand still like I said so half our players were needed and half are to add depth

our first 11 last season was decent.. however soon as injuries happen we are down to bringing in not up to standard players

now we have depth in each positon

for example

GK Fabianski / Adrian
RB Fredericks / Zabs
LB Cresswell / Arthur 
CB Diop / Reid (injured already)
CB Ogbonna /Balbuena
DM Rice / Sanchez
CM Wilshere / Obiang
CM Noble / Fernandez
RW Anderson / Antonio
LW Yarmolenko / Snodgrass
AM Lanzini (injured) / Perez
ST Arnie / Hernandez

that's without counting Carroll who prob wont play again

also a lot of these players can play in diff positions and have a free flowing attacking line

rice can fill in at CB if needed

going to be much better to see Perez coming off the bench or Antonio rather than Hugil (no offence to him ofc)


----------



## pendodave (Aug 11, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Top 10 this season without a shadow
		
Click to expand...

I feel that this man is giving us older, wiser, scarred by bitter experience West ham fans a bad name...

Shut up and be miserable like the rest of us, and only celebrate when it turns out there really are 3 teams worse than us...


----------



## Jensen (Aug 11, 2018)

Spurs off and running, 3 points in the bag. Happy with that as we don't have a good record at Newcastle. &#128077;


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 11, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Spurs off and running, 3 points in the bag. Happy with that as we don't have a good record at Newcastle. &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Always good to get points away at Newcastle 

Was surprised with just how many of the World Cup players actually played today


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Spurs off and running, 3 points in the bag. Happy with that as we don't have a good record at Newcastle. &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

You won there last season 2-0 didnt you?


----------



## Jensen (Aug 11, 2018)

Fish said:



			You won there last season 2-0 didnt you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes after Shelvey got sent off, but our record there is not great


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2018)

Scrappy first half but 2-0 up, much more conviction in this second half from Chelsea. 

Interesting starting 11, bloody Luiz still really worries me though,  even in a back 4 which weâ€™ve adopted today for the first time in nearly 3 years! 

Watford goals are very well taken ðŸ‘


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 11, 2018)

Really expected Fulham to do better today (still time ofc) but palace hats off to them. Zaha again coming up with the goods

Even tho players can be sold to Europe I donâ€™t see many leaving as Europe only really can afford a few players.. ie Madrid and Barca only ones who can match the wages .. so unless Madrid come in for kane, salah or hazard then this is it until January 

I like it.. settled teams and no excuses


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 11, 2018)

Fish said:



			Scrappy first half but 2-0 up, much more conviction in this second half from Chelsea. 

Interesting starting 11, bloody Luiz still really worries me though,  even in a back 4 which weâ€™ve adopted today for the first time in nearly 3 years! 

Watford goals are very well taken ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I will just wait for a few on here to let me know how we could have lined up better and play better:thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2018)

This ref is very card happy. Just about a foul, possible yellow, definitely not a red.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			This ref is very card happy. Just about a foul, possible yellow, definitely not a red.
		
Click to expand...

Thought he got the ball first then caught the Wolves player, shocking decision to send him off!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2018)

He did get the ball first. Red card has completely turned the game. Pickford should have saved the FK as well.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 11, 2018)

Poor decision imo, that said Jagielka gave him the option. Think he keeper could have done better too.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 11, 2018)

Bargain at Â£50mil :whoo:


----------



## ger147 (Aug 11, 2018)

Quality finish there.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2018)

Get in. Richarlison is gun, worked his absolute socks off today. Fair play to the lad.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2018)

What a ball that is from Neves. He is absolute class - he won't be at Wolves long. Can see him making a big move in Jan.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 11, 2018)

Got the result I predicted, but disappointed with the sending off changing the game.
Wolves look a tidy side with some very skillful players, probably only the lack of experience prevented them beating us, they were the better team when behind.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 11, 2018)

Just seen the attendance for the Bournemouth game, 10,300. credit to them if they can stay up with that support.
just seen the Wolves free kick/goal. Talk about pinching five yards


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 11, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just seen the attendance for the Bournemouth game, 10,300. credit to them if they can stay up with that support.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at average attendances for last season and the average for Bournemouth is just over half the next lowest. 

http://www.worldfootball.net/attendance/eng-premier-league-2017-2018/1/

But I guess that when the team that finishes bottom of the league gets Â£100 million from TV rights alone the attendances are less important. When you look at each club having 19 home games per season 10000 fans paying Â£40 each (a guess at an average ticket price) works out at just over Â£7.5 million per year. With the league average attendance of 38000 it would be Â£28.8 million per year. The gap is further reduced if you take into account the additional costs for stewards/security for the larger crowds. Does the away team get a cut of gate receipts for league games or is that only for cup games as that would also reduce the difference?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 11, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just seen the attendance for the Bournemouth game, 10,300. credit to them if they can stay up with that support.
just seen the Wolves free kick/goal. Talk about pinching five yards
		
Click to expand...

Tbf mate itâ€™s one of those that, imo, if itâ€™s your team itâ€™s a yellow at most, if itâ€™s the opposition itâ€™s a straight red.
Whatâ€™s more frustrating is what the red card was given for, at half time the ref said it was for denying a goal scoring opportunity, after the match he said it was serious foul play, he must of known why he gave the red card, why change his mind!!


----------



## GG26 (Aug 11, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just had a look at average attendances for last season and the average for Bournemouth is just over half the next lowest. 

http://www.worldfootball.net/attendance/eng-premier-league-2017-2018/1/

But I guess that when the team that finishes bottom of the league gets Â£100 million from TV rights alone the attendances are less important. When you look at each club having 19 home games per season 10000 fans paying Â£40 each (a guess at an average ticket price) works out at just over Â£7.5 million per year. With the league average attendance of 38000 it would be Â£28.8 million per year. The gap is further reduced if you take into account the additional costs for stewards/security for the larger crowds. Does the away team get a cut of gate receipts for league games or is that only for cup games as that would also reduce the difference?
		
Click to expand...

I only pay Â£20 a game for my Leicester season ticket, so the average ticket price will be much less than Â£40.  I suspect, however, that it will be greater than Â£40 for some clubs.


----------



## Slime (Aug 11, 2018)

Ruben Neves ................... he's one hell of a player.
I watched him a fair bit last season and, as Dan2501 said, he won't be at Wolves for too long.
He did this a few months ago,

[video=youtube_share;PxSED3F3VU8]https://youtu.be/PxSED3F3VU8[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 11, 2018)

Newcastle unlucky :rofl:
Chelsea looked good, :thup:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Thought he got the ball first then caught the Wolves player, shocking decision to send him off!
		
Click to expand...

i would agree when I seen it I didnâ€™t think it was a foul at first ,he got the ball.
Follow through looked nasty on slow mo but they always do.
Never a red for me.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Newcastle unlucky :rofl:
*Chelsea looked good*, :thup:
		
Click to expand...


I don't think we did.

We were very fragmented in the first half, Luiz gave the ball away as usual in some very poor areas when attempting to play out from the back, and against a better side, could have been punished more.

We were much better in the second half but far from the finished article, which is understandable with players just back from the WC and some new additions along with Sarri taking the opportunity of starting and trying some fringe players mixed in.

A good ground out result, we didn't have many clear chances, but those we did we took, but Huddersfield got back behind the ball in numbers very quickly, so it was a patient approach.  

Huddersfield played better than the result suggests and I think will improve more but they'll need an early result soon to keep their confidence up.

Too early to pass any judgement on any players, although the penalty was taken with huge confidence by Jorginho.

Everyone has kept going on about Loftus-Cheek, but again he came on and offered nothing, he really doesn't take the chances afforded to him when he gets the opportunity to play and impress, and Morata's frustrations are still evident, I really don't know if he's going to cut it in PL, he works hard off the ball and is an obvious talent, but that's not his main job, he needs a couple of goals to come early in this season and hopefully he will then build on that?

Pedro and Willian were solid as was Kante, who's now pushed forward a little more under Sarri, which I'm not too sure about yet.

Obviously great to get 3 points away from what could have been a banana skin as we all know how Huddersfield started last season, but there's a lot more to do so we can't let this win cloud our judgement, Arsenal next week will be a different proposition.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Fish said:



			I don't think we did.

We were very fragmented in the first half, Luiz gave the ball away as usual in some very poor areas when attempting to play out from the back, and against a better side, could have been punished more.

We were much better in the second half but far from the finished article, which is understandable with players just back from the WC and some new additions along with Sarri taking the opportunity of starting and trying some fringe players mixed in.

A good ground out result, we didn't have many clear chances, but those we did we took, but Huddersfield got back behind the ball in numbers very quickly, so it was a patient approach.  

Huddersfield played better than the result suggests and I think will improve more but they'll need an early result soon to keep their confidence up.

Too early to pass any judgement on any players, although the penalty was taken with huge confidence by Jorginho.

Everyone has kept going on about Loftus-Cheek, but again he came on and offered nothing, he really doesn't take the chances afforded to him when he gets the opportunity to play and impress, and Morata's frustrations are still evident, I really don't know if he's going to cut it in PL, he works hard off the ball and is an obvious talent, but that's not his main job, he needs a couple of goals to come early in this season and hopefully he will then build on that?

Pedro and Willian were solid as was Kante, who's now pushed forward a little more under Sarri, which I'm not too sure about yet.

Obviously great to get 3 points away from what could have been a banana skin as we all know how Huddersfield started last season, but there's a lot more to do so we can't let this win cloud our judgement, Arsenal next week will be a different proposition.
		
Click to expand...

I was only going on the motd highlights, :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I was only going on the motd highlights, :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Apart from Sky and is there any other way to watch football &#128514;


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Slime said:



			Ruben Neves ................... he's one hell of a player.
I watched him a fair bit last season and, as Dan2501 said, he won't be at Wolves for too long.
He did this a few months ago,

[video=youtube_share;PxSED3F3VU8]https://youtu.be/PxSED3F3VU8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

A two yard Harry Kane tap in that &#128077;

Joking aside, that would of won goal of the year if in the prem.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Apart from Sky and is there any other way to watch football &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

Totally unreasonable to say so after only watching highlights on day one....

But, I'd be surprised if Brighton, Cardiff and Huddersfield are not in the mix staving off relegation...


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Totally unreasonable to say so after only watching highlights on day one....

But, I'd be surprised if Brighton, Cardiff and Huddersfield are not in the mix staving off relegation...
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the first 2, but Huddersfield played well and were very unlucky when 1 down when they hit the post, and then hit it again later.  They get back in numbers but came at us frequently which against other mid table teams, Iâ€™ll think theyâ€™ll fair well against.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 12, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Apart from Sky and is there any other way to watch football &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

BT, they showed the mighty Wrexham match yesterday :whoo:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

Fish said:



			I agree with the first 2, but Huddersfield played well and were very unlucky when 1 down when they hit the post, and then hit it again later.  They get back in numbers but came at us frequently which against other mid table teams, Iâ€™ll think theyâ€™ll fair well against.
		
Click to expand...

Guessing you watched the match in its entirety so you'll have a better handle on it...


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			What a ball that is from Neves. He is absolute class - he won't be at Wolves long. Can see him making a big move in Jan.
		
Click to expand...

Signed a 5 year deal in the summer, we don't need to sell. He's going nowhere.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 12, 2018)

Neves is by far the best player we've ever had. Will move to a top club, but not for a couple years hopefully. 

Fair result yesterday, thought we looked a little nervy but that's to be expected from a newly promoted club. Jimenez looks a real player too, chased everything and get what he deserved with his goal. 

Onto Leicester next week with a few lessons learnt and some issues ironed out.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 12, 2018)

Never a sending off for Jagielka, yellow at worse.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Only 45 minutes gone and yes itâ€™s the first game of the season etc, but, if Liv continue like this I donâ€™t see Henderson being a regular starter, midfield looks very strong and offensive.


----------



## paddyc (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverpool v WH looks like men against boys. I like West Ham but it could be another tough season for them.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Guessing you watched the match in its entirety so you'll have a better handle on it...
		
Click to expand...

I did &#128077;


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Liverpool v WH looks like men against boys. I like West Ham but it could be another tough season for them.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly all my family are 'ammers and I am not sure there'll have seen anything, today, to provide them with any joy...

'pool looking good mind...


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Good first game, third goal was definitely offside. Will be interesting to see how the season pans out.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Little tap in for Sterling


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Stevie Wonder up and running.&#128513;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2018)

Well that was a nice impressive start and felt like there was still far more in the tank - Keita is just going to be a star , VVD is so key as well - great to have so many options in the midfield where players can mix and match depending on the oppo but can see Keita being the one who will be constant. Some very good signs and then strong players coming off the bench. 

As for West Ham - Can see why Anderson struggled to start for Lazio , spent most of the game in AA pocket , felt sorry for Arnuantovic - worked very hard for little reward. The midfield very weak with Noble and Wilshire in there - going to be a long season for them.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that was a nice impressive start and felt like there was still far more in the tank - Keita is just going to be a star , VVD is so key as well - great to have so many options in the midfield where players can mix and match depending on the oppo but can see Keita being the one who will be constant. Some very good signs and then strong players coming off the bench. 

As for West Ham - Can see why Anderson struggled to start for Lazio , spent most of the game in AA pocket , felt sorry for Arnuantovic - worked very hard for little reward. The midfield very weak with Noble and Wilshire in there - going to be a long season for them.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree but thought Milner best on the pitch.
Great display for the first game and think we look very strong all over.

Best pass to Arnoutivic was from the ref great tackle. ( rule needs amending imo.)

How did he not send Balbougha for second yellow.

Piss poor from Lino Mane clearly off.

missed some sitters though and should should have been seven.
WH looked poor tactically very high line you canâ€™t do that against a team like Liverpool and manager never changed anything.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that was a nice impressive start and felt like there was still far more in the tank - Keita is just going to be a star , VVD is so key as well - great to have so many options in the midfield where players can mix and match depending on the oppo but can see Keita being the one who will be constant. Some very good signs and then strong players coming off the bench. 

As for West Ham - Can see why Anderson struggled to start for Lazio , spent most of the game in AA pocket , felt sorry for Arnuantovic - worked very hard for little reward. The midfield very weak with Noble and Wilshire in there - going to be a long season for them.
		
Click to expand...

We will never progress at a team whilst noble
Is in our team

Terrible player never has been anything but


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			We will never progress at a team whilst noble
Is in our team

Terrible player never has been anything but
		
Click to expand...

Looking at today you have bigger problems than Noble , heard a lot of people talk about Anderson saying he just wouldnâ€™t fit into the Prem and thatâ€™s a worry when you spend Â£42 mil on him and today you can see why the pundits were suggesting it. And the bigger issue is - goalscorer , donâ€™t see who is going to score you a good amount of goals. The CB who should have been sent off was given a lesson today by Firmino - was turned far too easily as was Fredericks - big step up for him. Yarmolenko looked bright when he came on but had to agree with the pundit on the radio when I drove home ( might have been Hartson ) that West Ham despite spending Â£100 could find themselves in a relegation battle - some big games coming up


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2018)

So City same a last season - but Arsenal could have made that game a lot closer - plenty of chances , when the strikers find their scoring boots they will do a lot better - young lad in the middle had a bit about him 

But both keepers nearly made a proper howler each


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking at today you have bigger problems than Noble , heard a lot of people talk about Anderson saying he just wouldnâ€™t fit into the Prem and thatâ€™s a worry when you spend Â£42 mil on him and today you can see why the pundits were suggesting it. And the bigger issue is - goalscorer , donâ€™t see who is going to score you a good amount of goals. The CB who should have been sent off was given a lesson today by Firmino - was turned far too easily as was Fredericks - big step up for him. Yarmolenko looked bright when he came on but had to agree with the pundit on the radio when I drove home ( might have been Hartson ) that West Ham despite spending Â£100 could find themselves in a relegation battle - some big games coming up
		
Click to expand...

Arnie will be banging them in all season he will finish with 15 plus goals
Hernandez is a goal scorer

Anderson started bright but itâ€™s his first game in this league..

Defensively was hard to judge when you have a weak midfield but your playing with 10 men with noble giving the ball away

Stick Obiang in there and watch the whole dynamic will change


----------



## Jensen (Aug 12, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Stevie Wonder up and running.&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Shame he didn't do it in Russia &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 12, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Liverpool v WH looks like men against boys. I like West Ham but it could be another tough season for them.
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember West Ham starting exactly the same last season ..........


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			I seem to remember West Ham starting exactly the same last season ..........
		
Click to expand...

liverpool away is always a hard game... especially after the money they have spent and the players they have got in

so its a bonus to get it out the way for the first game.. first game is always hard.. say we had got wolves away.. lost that would be a massive defeat.. today is expected


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Arnie will be banging them in all season he will finish with 15 plus goals
Hernandez is a goal scorer

Anderson started bright but itâ€™s his first game in this league..

Defensively was hard to judge when you have a weak midfield but your playing with 10 men with noble giving the ball away

Stick Obiang in there and watch the whole dynamic will change
		
Click to expand...

Arnauntovic is a good player but he isnâ€™t a big goal scorer and if he is the main goal scorer then thatâ€™s trouble - most he has had in a season is 14 in the Dutch league a decade ago , he is a very good forward and someone who will chip in with goals - rely on him and problems , Hernandez as well chips in but still not a great goalscorer - certainly not enough to move West Ham from lower table to mid table/top 8. 

And focusing on Noble ignores a lot of issues. Can see the manager being under pressure very soon.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Arnauntovic is a good player but he isnâ€™t a big goal scorer and if he is the main goal scorer then thatâ€™s trouble - most he has had in a season is 14 in the Dutch league a decade ago , he is a very good forward and someone who will chip in with goals - rely on him and problems , Hernandez as well chips in but still not a great goalscorer - certainly not enough to move West Ham from lower table to mid table/top 8. 

And focusing on Noble ignores a lot of issues. Can see the manager being under pressure very soon.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t judge after one game

5 games in we will be no where near danger

Still maintain top 10 this season

Even city lost to Liverpool last year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Absolutely stupid to start talking about were teams will finish after 1 game.
No team has had all their players for than 10 days yet.
Some teams will hit the ground running and some teams will struggle to start.
Who is it on here that said the table doesnâ€™t matter until after christmas.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

Judging by the empty terraces, at the Emirates, by the final whistle...
The faithful were a bit underwhelmed...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Little tap in for Sterling

Click to expand...

That was a good goal.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely stupid to start talking about were teams will finish after 1 game.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from Cardiff. They're going down and are going to struggle to get 20 points.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely stupid to start talking about were teams will finish after 1 game.
No team has had all their players for than 10 days yet.
Some teams will hit the ground running and some teams will struggle to start.
Who is it on here that said the table doesnâ€™t matter until after christmas. 

Click to expand...

It's 10 games actually.


We done well today without getting out of 3rd gear, a good debut from Kieta and Mo looks like he's started where he left off from last season.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It's 10 games actually.


We done well today without getting out of 3rd gear, a good debut from Kieta and Mo looks like he's started where he left off from last season.
		
Click to expand...

I know, hence the whistle. 
Jamie Redknapp described Salah as the worlds best goalhanger today!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I know, hence the whistle. 
Jamie Redknapp described Salah as the worlds best goalhanger today!
		
Click to expand...


Not too mention after 8 mins Keita looks like heâ€™s been in this team 8 years....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Not too mention after 8 mins Keita looks like heâ€™s been in this team 8 years....
		
Click to expand...

JR is a dope, I thought Keita looked class, but felt a bit sorry for Alex-Arnold not getting the credit for finding Keita with a lovely ball that led to the 1st goal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It's 10 games actually.


We done well today without getting out of 3rd gear, a good debut from Kieta and Mo looks like he's started where he left off from last season.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure what we can talk about - I guess someone will tell us if it stupid or not 

Pundits and ex players already have Cardiff down and listening to lots tonight have West Ham being in the mix ( guess they will be informed not to talk about league positions by the authority soon enough )  - imagine spending all that money and going down. I remember hearing noises a while back about us looking at Anderson , reckon we dodged a bullet there. Enjoyable game today and it felt comfortable watching - think the new arrivals have add more than just ability , there whole outlook and demeanour just screams enjoyment, it looks a very happy squad


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m not sure what we can talk about - I guess someone will tell us if it stupid or not 

Pundits and ex players already have Cardiff down and listening to lots tonight have West Ham being in the mix ( guess they will be informed not to talk about league positions by the authority soon enough )  - imagine spending all that money and going down. I remember hearing noises a while back about us looking at Anderson , reckon we dodged a bullet there. Enjoyable game today and it felt comfortable watching - think the new arrivals have add more than just ability , there whole outlook and demeanour just screams enjoyment, it looks a very happy squad
		
Click to expand...

Grow up! Remember itâ€™s you that wonâ€™t debate.
We watched an excellent Liv team today make West Ham look rubbish, they could of made any team look that bad today, so to judge the remainder of the season for West Ham on that performance is stupid, whether that be you, pundits or the man on the moon.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Grow up! Remember itâ€™s you that wonâ€™t debate.
We watched an excellent Liv team today make West Ham look rubbish, they could of made any team look that bad today, so to judge the remainder of the season for West Ham on that performance is stupid, whether that be you, pundits or the man on the moon.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on

If we had played citeh and lost 4-0 would people be saying disaster? 

If we had lost 4-0 to Cardiff at home then yes but we lost to Liverpool away.. one of the toughest grounds in the league to go to .. first day of season new manager new system

We wonâ€™t be within 10 points of relegation by end of Season


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2018)

West Ham's season, like many other teams, will not be dependent on how they do away at Liverpool, City, Utd etc. Way, way too early to be making rash judgements about any team, particularly one which has so many new players to integrate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			West Ham's season, like many other teams, will not be dependent on how they do away at Liverpool, City, Utd etc. Way, way too early to be making rash judgements about any team, particularly one which has so many new players to integrate.
		
Click to expand...

Buying so many new players in one go is why I believed they would struggle this season before they even played us - itâ€™s too many players coming in at one time whilst also missing the one player that is really needed - Everton the same just on a slightly smaller scale , both clubs have had a bit of an upheaval over the summer but I think both are going to struggle to score goals consistently enough to improve on last season but I think Evertonâ€™s through the middle are stronger 

One of them I believe will face a bottom 3 early doors and maybe all season


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I know, hence the whistle. 
Jamie Redknapp described Salah as the worlds best goalhanger today!
		
Click to expand...

I've not heard what he had to say but hes got previous for spouting pure tripe,He's a bit of a ted is redknapp.



pbrown7582 said:



			Not too mention after 8 mins Keita looks like heâ€™s been in this team 8 years....
		
Click to expand...

In fairness, Keita was superb today but it was only against West Ham, we all know the true test is a cold wednesday night at stoke


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Buying so many new players in one go is why I believed they would struggle this season before they even played us - itâ€™s too many players coming in at one time whilst also missing the one player that is really needed - Everton the same just on a slightly smaller scale , both clubs have had a bit of an upheaval over the summer but I think both are going to struggle to score goals consistently enough to improve on last season but I think Evertonâ€™s through the middle are stronger 

One of them I believe will face a bottom 3 early doors and maybe all season
		
Click to expand...

Brighton, Wolves and Fulham all brought more players than West Ham, are they going to struggle?

https://www.premierleague.com/news/667700

P.S. 9 Clubs bought the same or more than Everton, will they all struggle as well?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2018)

Where is this years stoke? Could be Cardiff?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Brighton, Wolves and Fulham all brought more players than West Ham, are they going to struggle?

https://www.premierleague.com/news/667700

P.S. 9 Clubs bought the same or more than Everton, will they all struggle as well? 

Click to expand...

Donâ€™t let a little thing like facts get in the way of a good argument lol 

Armchair pundits


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2018)

The goals scored by Liverpool were OK, but the defense of West Ham was shocking! 

I personally think whoever they (WH) play against, if they defend like that then they'll get used to having 4 put past them very quickly, they were all over the shop, and not by anything really special being done by Liverpool IMO, they were just more hungry and played with conviction and confidence.

In more news....Arsenal fans flee from the ground before the whistle and their new manager doesn't hang around either to shake Peps hand!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Donâ€™t let a little thing like facts get in the way of a good argument lol 

Armchair pundits
		
Click to expand...

In all fairness he may be right that us or you could get relegated and he stated weâ€™d both  struggle based on amount of signings last week, despite ignoring the teams that had signed more.

Itâ€™s the fact he reinforced that today based on your poor performance against the best team weâ€™ve seen this weekend and mentioning your manager being under pressure.

Iâ€™d of said it was a stupid thing to say regardless of poster, although that will be ignored!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Brighton, Wolves and Fulham all brought more players than West Ham, are they going to struggle?

https://www.premierleague.com/news/667700

P.S. 9 Clubs bought the same or more than Everton, will they all struggle as well? 

Click to expand...

Listening to big Sam on GoS this morning, he said its too hard to intergrate more than 5 players into a side in anyone season. 

So answer to your question, i think those sides you've quoted will struggle at some stage of the season.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Listening to big Sam on GoS this morning, he said its too hard to intergrate more than 5 players into a side in anyone season. 

So answer to your question, i think those sides you've quoted will struggle at some stage of the season.
		
Click to expand...

Five first team players tho

Today we had 5 starting itâ€™s not like we started all 10 signings (including the youth signing)


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2018)

Fish said:



			The goals scored by Liverpool were OK, but the defense of West Ham was shocking! 

I personally think whoever they (WH) play against, if they defend like that then they'll get used to having 4 put past them very quickly, they were all over the shop, and not by anything really special being done by Liverpool IMO, they were just more hungry and played with conviction and confidence.

In more news....Arsenal fans flee from the ground before the whistle *and their new manager doesn't hang around either to shake Peps hand*!!
		
Click to expand...

He's obviously been watching Mourinho


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Fish said:



			The goals scored by Liverpool were OK, but the defense of West Ham was shocking! 

I personally think whoever they (WH) play against, if they defend like that then they'll get used to having 4 put past them very quickly, they were all over the shop, and not by anything really special being done by Liverpool IMO, they were just more hungry and played with conviction and confidence.

In more news....Arsenal fans flee from the ground before the whistle and their new manager doesn't hang around either to shake Peps hand!!
		
Click to expand...

Think the game came too early for our young Frenchman diop who will end up being our best centre half.. who we played today balueva is a stand in


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Listening to big Sam on GoS this morning, he said its too hard to intergrate more than 5 players into a side in anyone season. 

So answer to your question, i think those sides you've quoted will struggle at some stage of the season.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the Saints board have played a blinder after all......


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Five first team players tho

Today we had 5 starting itâ€™s not like we started all 10 signings (including the youth signing)
		
Click to expand...

It showed today aswell. Unless youre buying world class players, you can not expect 5 players to slot straight into your starting 11 and produce the goods IMO.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It showed today aswell. Unless youre buying world class players, you can not expect 5 players to slot straight into your starting 11 and produce the goods IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Long way to go.. always hard against the second best attacking force in the country ..


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Maybe the Saints board have played a blinder after all......
		
Click to expand...

You'll be ok with the mighty Danny Ings up front :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Listening to big Sam on GoS this morning, he said its too hard to intergrate more than 5 players into a side in anyone season. 

So answer to your question, i think those sides you've quoted will struggle at some stage of the season.
		
Click to expand...

I always knew you were a fan of his :rofl:

In all seriousness Stu, I donâ€™t think itâ€™s all about the number, like I said the other day, Klopp got 4 in early and brought Sturridge back into the fold and got them bedded in early, that showed today with how yous started all the players looked comfortable and the passes were all coming off.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Long way to go.. always hard against the second best attacking force in the country ..
		
Click to expand...

Of course there is, i'm talking generally not just West Ham today. 

Dont forget new managers aswell getting their ideas across to new foreign players, it could be a long old season for some.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			You'll be ok with the mighty Danny Ings up front :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Him and Long covering every inch of the pitch whilst avoiding the 18 yard box sounds about right.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2018)

I think West Ham will be okay.

Yes the team has to gel, but they have good numbers and do have some quality players. I think the size of the squad will help them in comparison to some other clubs with smaller squads. I thought Anderson gave TAA a few problems in the 1st half, although he was mainly beating him in his own half, so we had time to cover. I think their home form will keep them up.....as long as the crowd dont turn on them or the owners.

That said, I transferred Jagielka into my fantasy league side at 6.00 pm on Friday night, left Wolves' Neves on the bench and only had Mane as vice captain..........


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			That said, I transferred Jagielka into my fantasy league side at 6.00 pm on Friday night, left Wolves' Neves on the bench and only had Mane as vice captain..........

Click to expand...

Tinkerman :smirk:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I always knew you were a fan of his :rofl:

In all seriousness Stu, I donâ€™t think itâ€™s all about the number, like I said the other day, Klopp got 4 in early and brought Sturridge back into the fold and got them bedded in early, that showed today with how yous started all the players looked comfortable and the passes were all coming off.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. 

Unless you're buying top quality, majority of signings need time to settle especially foreign lads and when youve got a new manager like a few clubs have, it becomes that ittle bit harder. 

4 is a nice number because you can gently ease them in, throwing 5 in aswell as a new manager with new ideas etc its bound to take time for those to settle and understand how the manager wants them to play.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think West Ham will be okay.

Yes the team has to gel, but they have good numbers and do have some quality players. I think the size of the squad will help them in comparison to some other clubs with smaller squads. I thought Anderson gave TAA a few problems in the 1st half, although he was mainly beating him in his own half, so we had time to cover. I think their home form will keep them up.....as long as the crowd dont turn on them or the owners.

That said, I transferred Jagielka into my fantasy league side at 6.00 pm on Friday night, left Wolves' Neves on the bench and only had Mane as vice captain..........

Click to expand...

Trent didnt have the best of games today, some of his balls into the box were shyte.

On a seperate  note how bad was that manc ref?


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think West Ham will be okay.

Yes the team has to gel, but they have good numbers and do have some quality players. I think the size of the squad will help them in comparison to some other clubs with smaller squads. I thought Anderson gave TAA a few problems in the 1st half, although he was mainly beating him in his own half, so we had time to cover. I think their home form will keep them up.....as long as the crowd dont turn on them or the owners.

That said, I transferred Jagielka into my fantasy league side at 6.00 pm on Friday night, left Wolves' Neves on the bench and only had Mane as vice captain..........

Click to expand...

I dropped Neves for Son. 

Wtf is the Asian games? Heâ€™s off there now!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree. 

Unless you're buying top quality, majority of signings need time to settle especially foreign lads and when youve got a new manager like a few clubs have, it becomes that ittle bit harder. 

4 is a nice number because you can gently ease them in, throwing 5 in aswell as a new manager with new ideas etc its bound to take time for those to settle and understand how the manager wants them to play.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it would depend on the previous season, looking at the teams who brought in the most, 3 are newly promoted and the next 4 were in the bottom half or have a new manager before you get to us and Arsenal etc
Succesful teams and with the same manager I totally agree with you, they are looking for subtle changes or to improve squad depth.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Finding it quite interesting about how X number of players being to many to intergrate into a team. Saw City today and thought they looked like strangers at times. Think it is far to early to give out any assumptions about who is gonna do what. Apart from Cardiff going down.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2018)

Fish said:



			Tinkerman :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Tinkerbell-end more like.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Trent didnt have the best of games today, some of his balls into the box were shyte.

On a seperate  note how bad was that manc ref?
		
Click to expand...

That ref is always terrible, chooses what he wants to see.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Finding it quite interesting about how X number of players being to many to intergrate into a team. Saw City today and thought they looked like strangers at times. Think it is far to early to give out any assumptions about who is gonna do what. Apart from Cardiff going down.
		
Click to expand...

People still get obsessed with 1 to 11 though tash, its a squad game now.

Like some of the crap spouted last year about Chamberlain "fitting in" an 11. The teams and squads will settle down in the next few weeks, then things will take a little more shape, especially after the world cup players are back up to speed.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			That ref is always terrible, chooses what he wants to see.
		
Click to expand...

I said to myself i'd  refrain from berating the ref this season but that only lasted 20 mins:rofl:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 13, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I said to myself i'd  refrain from berating the ref this season but that only lasted 20 mins:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The second foul by Bulbougha ? Was a yellow but he just gave the foul and ignored it.
Great tackle and through ball to Arnoutavic though.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 13, 2018)

What a celebration this is?


https://t.co/zNq3oHTE9e


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 13, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			What a celebration this is?


https://t.co/zNq3oHTE9e

Click to expand...

What is it? Video has been removed.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 13, 2018)

Fish said:



			and their new manager doesn't hang around either to shake Peps hand!!
		
Click to expand...


Hopefully Emery sought out Pep as soon as and addressed that... Poor form otherwise...
Well, poor form not doing it on the touchline I suppose...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

Good to have football back! I was fearing a slow start for Spurs, so to get 3 points away is all we can ask for. Job done and onto next week. All hail goalline technology as no ref or linesman would ever have awarded that goal otherwise!

That red card for Jagielka was a ridiculous decision. He got that totally wrong. I'd question if it was even a yellow. It wasn't two-footed and his studs weren't really up either. On another note though, why was he even playing?? I thought Everton had bought a stack of new defenders to phase him out?? Ha. 

Would love to say I told you so on West Ham, but they were away to perhaps the scariest attack in the league. It went the way everybody expected, can't really judge them on that. If they don't beat Bournemouth at home next week then we can write them off. 

Fantasy League went quite well for me. Other than having 12-point Wan-Bissaka stuck on the bench! Doh.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			What is it? Video has been removed.
		
Click to expand...

Works in my Twitter. Try this one.

https://youtu.be/dDjN07M0d3U


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 13, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Works in my Twitter. Try this one.

https://youtu.be/dDjN07M0d3U

Click to expand...

:rofl: He must practise!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Good to have football back! I was fearing a slow start for Spurs, so to get 3 points away is all we can ask for. Job done and onto next week. All hail goalline technology as no ref or linesman would ever have awarded that goal otherwise!

That red card for Jagielka was a ridiculous decision. He got that totally wrong. I'd question if it was even a yellow. It wasn't two-footed and his studs weren't really up either. On another note though, why was he even playing?? I thought Everton had bought a stack of new defenders to phase him out?? Ha. 

Would love to say I told you so on West Ham, but they were away to perhaps the scariest attack in the league. It went the way everybody expected, can't really judge them on that. If they don't beat Bournemouth at home next week then we can write them off. 

Fantasy League went quite well for me. Other than having 12-point Wan-Bissaka stuck on the bench! Doh.
		
Click to expand...

Mina only arrives in England today, Zouma starts training today, is a stack code for two?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			:rofl: He must practise!
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Mina only arrives in England today, Zouma starts training today, is a stack code for two? 

Click to expand...

i now see why Rio and Vidic were so upset when Moyes told them to study Jagielka! we're just starting his last year of his contract


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Mina only arrives in England today, Zouma starts training today, is a stack code for two? 

Click to expand...

Digne as well, he's a defender!   Ha, no, I was just surprised to see Jagielka still featuring to be honest. I mean he's turning 36 in a matter of days. As you say, when Mina and Zouma are settled I don't expect we'll see much of Jagz.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2018)

Won't see much of him for a couple of games after the red anyway  Hopefully Mina will slot straight in against Southampton!

He didnâ€™t do much of this last seasonâ€¦â€¦.https://twitter.com/MLS/status/1028827728298954752


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Digne as well, he's a defender!   Ha, no, I was just surprised to see Jagielka still featuring to be honest. I mean he's turning 36 in a matter of days. As you say, when Mina and Zouma are settled I don't expect we'll see much of Jagz.
		
Click to expand...

Digne is a left back and came on as sub, Baines didnâ€™t really put a foot wrong in all honesty.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2018)

There is a god after-all 

http://chelseaseason.com/2018/08/sky-sports-official-chelsea-star-joins-ac-milan/50930


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

Reports are saying that the new Spurs stadium wonâ€™t be ready so they need to give the FA a load of money to play at Wembley again - maybe thatâ€™s where the transfer money has gone


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reports are saying that the new Spurs stadium wonâ€™t be ready so they need to give the FA a load of money to play at Wembley again - maybe thatâ€™s where the transfer money has gone
		
Click to expand...

They should have a quiet word with Sadiq and see if he'll cut 'em a deal for using Stratford for a couple weeks...

Make up for the cheapskate deal handed to the porno kings by BoJo...


----------



## Jensen (Aug 13, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			They should have a quiet word with Sadiq and see if he'll cut 'em a deal for using Stratford for a couple weeks...

Make up for the cheapskate deal handed to the porno kings by BoJo...
		
Click to expand...

Er....no thanks, we'll pass on that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2018)

Gutted to lose at home to Palace and a stark reminder that you need to convert chances and remain solid throughout the game. A lesson quickly learned I hope. Good performance by Liverpool and West Ham looked as poor as last season despite their purchases. Funny to see all the empty seats at Arsenal as they lost. Different manager, same fickle fans. Was good to see the footie back. Going to be another fun packed system


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/45177215

Confirmed that Spurs playing some games at Wembley - I thought there were rules in place that meant a team could only have one home venue through the season


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/45177215

Confirmed that Spurs playing some games at Wembley - I thought there were rules in place that meant a team could only have one home venue through the season
		
Click to expand...


There is but they allowed spurs exemption at the PL AGM

Theyâ€™ve booked Wembley until at least end of Oct maybe even the new year as a safety system has had a critical failure.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 13, 2018)

Don't know what has changed since City played there first game at the etihad. But to get the safety certificate City's first game to open the stadium was v Barcelona. It was played with a reduced capacity. So am not sure how Spurs would get there safety certificate mid season.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			There is but they allowed spurs exemption at the PL AGM

Theyâ€™ve booked Wembley until at least end of Oct maybe even the new year as a safety system has had a critical failure.
		
Click to expand...

Did the PAT test fella not do the toasters?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Don't know what has changed since City played there first game at the etihad. But to get the safety certificate City's first game to open the stadium was v Barcelona. It was played with a reduced capacity. So am not sure how Spurs would get there safety certificate mid season.
		
Click to expand...

I think City are still building up to full capacity arent they tash?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think City are still building up to full capacity arent they tash? 

Click to expand...

Just once a season


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did the PAT test fella not do the toasters?

Click to expand...

It was the dust vac in the trophy room that shorted out.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 13, 2018)

Whatâ€™s the points for using your phone while driving?

Asking for a high profile friend...


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/45177215

Confirmed that Spurs playing some games at Wembley - I thought there were rules in place that meant a team could only have one home venue through the season
		
Click to expand...

Thats a pity as I was looking forward to our first game at the new stadium against Liverpool, what a magnificent stadium though going to be some atmosphere there.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 14, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Thats a pity as I was looking forward to our first game at the new stadium against Liverpool, what a magnificent stadium though going to be some atmosphere there.
		
Click to expand...

Have heard reports that Levy didn't think Liverpool were a big enough club for their opening game at the new stadium. Apparently he has got the contractors to extend the work


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 14, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Whatâ€™s the points for using your phone while driving?

Asking for a high profile friend... 

Click to expand...

6pts and a fine equivalent to a % of your salary....happy to help


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/45177215

Confirmed that Spurs playing some games at Wembley - I thought there were rules in place that meant a team could only have one home venue through the season
		
Click to expand...

The FA and PL favouring london clubs again.....


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			The FA and PL favouring london clubs again.....
		
Click to expand...

Of course fam. I wouldn't have expected anything less:whoo:


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			3pts and a Â£100 fine...happy to help 

Click to expand...

6 now fam


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 14, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			6 now fam
		
Click to expand...

Ooops yes youre right. isnt the fine based on a % of your salary?


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Ooops yes youre right. isnt the fine based on a % of your salary?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about % but I know there was talk of doubling it, as the doubled the points


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 14, 2018)

The scum bag who videoâ€™d him is banned by both Everton and Liv as heâ€™s known as a seller on Fbook and Ebay.
Not excusing Salah using his mobile, but he is on a dual carriageway stuck in traffic and heâ€™s getting pestered by kids and the clown with the camera.
Imagine the outrage if heâ€™d of put his window down and started encouraging the kids by signing stuff.
Scum bag also reckons he didnâ€™t release the video! errm you videoâ€™d him, your responsibility!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 14, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Don't know about % but I know there was talk of doubling it, as the doubled the points
		
Click to expand...


yeah it changed, luckily when i got my haul it was 3 pts and 100 quid fine each time


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			The scum bag who videoâ€™d him is banned by both Everton and Liv as heâ€™s known as a seller on Fbook and Ebay.
Not excusing Salah using his mobile, but he is on a dual carriageway stuck in traffic and heâ€™s getting pestered by kids and the clown with the camera.
Imagine the outrage if heâ€™d of put his window down and started encouraging the kids by signing stuff.
Scum bag also reckons he didnâ€™t release the video! errm you videoâ€™d him, your responsibility!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen links to him and apparently he supports Yernited, not that it matters like.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I've seen links to him and apparently he supports Yernited, not that it matters like.
		
Click to expand...

Team he supports is irrelevant, horrible low life!
Have you seen the video of  Citeh fans giving Carragher stick on sunday, thatâ€™s another bunch of scumbags hiding behind a camera!


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think City are still building up to full capacity arent they tash? 

Click to expand...

LB is on ignore til I get back from golf &#129300;&#128513;


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 14, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Just once a season 

Click to expand...

Heard City are extending the car park for that game for Maureens bus.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Don't know what has changed since City played there first game at the etihad. But to get the safety certificate City's first game to open the stadium was v Barcelona. It was played with a reduced capacity. So am not sure how Spurs would get there safety certificate mid season.
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong but I seem to recall that they were going to use an NFL game as the 'safety' game.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I could be wrong but I seem to recall that they were going to use an NFL game as the 'safety' game.
		
Click to expand...

Your clubsite had a legend game listed with lower capacity for end of August recently I believe. 

It was always an ambitious start date, but better to get delayed than to miss the fault. Wembley having been used previously always gave you a safety net.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			The FA and PL favouring london clubs again.....
		
Click to expand...

I guess the FA got a nice little sweetener from Spurs to ensure the rules where ignored - suspect thatâ€™s where the transfer budget has gone along with the payments for the big corporate bowl they are building. They will also be losing money from the NFL matches that will have to move


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 14, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Heard City are extending the car park for that game for Maureens bus.
		
Click to expand...

only to be used for the first half.......  :whoo:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess the FA got a nice little sweetener from Spurs to ensure the rules where ignored - suspect thatâ€™s where the transfer budget has gone along with the payments for the big corporate bowl they are building. They will also be losing money from the NFL matches that will have to move
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with the FA its PL rules. Clubs voted to allow the exemption as not to discourage investment in grounds, much the same as they allow clubs to request away fixtures early season to allow new stands to be completed, any ideas on who's taken advantage of this rule?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 14, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Heard City are extending the car park for that game for Maureens bus.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 14, 2018)

At least Salah didnâ€™t spit on anyone ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 14, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Nothing to do with the FA its PL rules. Clubs voted to allow the exemption as not to discourage investment in grounds, much the same as they allow clubs to request away fixtures early season to allow new stands to be completed, any ideas on who's taken advantage of this rule?
		
Click to expand...

Oi! You support a northern club, donâ€™t you realise youâ€™ve gotta hate the fa/London by default!


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess the FA got a nice little sweetener from Spurs to ensure the rules where ignored - suspect thatâ€™s where the transfer budget has gone along with the payments for the big corporate bowl they are building. They will also be losing money from the NFL matches that will have to move
		
Click to expand...

I doubt Spurs will loose anything, but some contractor/s will be fined for running over and will be having some sleepless nights! 

Levy don't take prisoners in business..


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			The scum bag who videoâ€™d him is banned by both Everton and Liv as heâ€™s known as a seller on Fbook and Ebay.
Not excusing Salah using his mobile, but he is on a dual carriageway stuck in traffic and heâ€™s getting pestered by kids and the clown with the camera.
Imagine the outrage if heâ€™d of put his window down and started encouraging the kids by signing stuff.
Scum bag also reckons he didnâ€™t release the video! errm you videoâ€™d him, your responsibility!
		
Click to expand...

I've just learnt about this Rob Wylie, but every club has them, getting his kids to sign shirts, books etc and then sell them online.

However, I thought Salah was still ignorant, if he's been told to not sign anything in those circumstances, then simply wind the window half down and say 'sorry, I can't sign anything here, club rules', and it all goes away.  

But in saying that, the road was far from busy, he moved 10 yards in 15-20 minutes, he could have wound his window down and the very few kids that were their could have grabbed a quick selfie with him, there's no enterprise in that, or is this Rob Wylie Liverpool's Fagin and they were all his little urchins looking for a quick earner as soon as the car was compromised 

:smirk:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			I've just learnt about this Rob Wylie, but every club has them, getting his kids to sign shirts, books etc and then sell them online.

However, I thought Salah was still ignorant, if he's been told to not sign anything in those circumstances, then simply wind the window half down and say 'sorry, I can't sign anything here, club rules', and it all goes away.  

But in saying that, the road was far from busy, he moved 10 yards in 15-20 minutes, he could have wound his window down and the very few kids that were their could have grabbed a quick selfie with him, there's no enterprise in that, or is this Rob Wylie Liverpool's Fagin and they were all his little urchins looking for a quick earner as soon as the car was compromised 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Salah, like a lot of players, does loads in the community and I donâ€™t believe they should be available to fans 24/7, for all we know he couldâ€™ve spent the last hour signing for fans.

Scumbags like Wylie need outing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Nothing to do with the FA its PL rules. Clubs voted to allow the exemption as not to discourage investment in grounds, much the same as they allow clubs to request away fixtures early season to allow new stands to be completed, any ideas on who's taken advantage of this rule?
		
Click to expand...

Multiple teams over the years even before the Prem re arranged Home and away games , that for me is a world of difference to what Spurs are doing 

You should only be able to play home games at one stadium to ensure that all the teams are on a level playing field when playing against Spurs - away teams against Spurs should all play against Spurs on the same pitch etc 

If Spurs stadium isnâ€™t ready then they have another season at Wembley


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Multiple teams over the years even before the Prem re arranged Home and away games , that for me is a world of difference to what Spurs are doing 

You should only be able to play home games at one stadium to ensure that all the teams are on a level playing field when playing against Spurs - away teams against Spurs should all play against Spurs on the same pitch etc 

If Spurs stadium isnâ€™t ready then they have another season at Wembley
		
Click to expand...

What difference does it make though? It's hardly an advantage to play at one stadium or the other, it's just different. So who cares?


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Multiple teams over the years even before the Prem re arranged Home and away games , that for me is a world of difference to what Spurs are doing 

You should only be able to play home games at one stadium to ensure that all the teams are on a level playing field when playing against Spurs - away teams against Spurs should all play against Spurs on the same pitch etc 

*If Spurs stadium isnâ€™t ready then they have another season at Wembley*

Click to expand...

I get where your coming from, but if they were only over 1 or 2 matches maximum out of circa 20+, then I think there has to be some leeway, however, they can't give a date currently and they are definitely well into October by all accounts and possibly won't play at 'home' until early November, if it all goes to plan?

So yes, with these circumstances of not being able to give a firm date I think they should have to abandon the new stadium and adopt Wembley for their home for another season.


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What difference does it make though? It's hardly an advantage to play at one stadium or the other, it's just different. So who cares?
		
Click to expand...

If it's a rule then it has to be abided by, as soon as you start giving special dispensation then you may as well throw the rules away!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What difference does it make though? It's hardly an advantage to play at one stadium or the other, it's just different. So who cares?
		
Click to expand...

Did it make a difference when Spurs intially moved into Wembley ? Yes , same with West Ham into the London Stadium - teams it seems take a little time to adjust to new surroundings and Arsenal had the same when they went into the Emirates, so some teams will face Spurs at Wembley - bigger pitch , different atmosphere, energy sapping and Spurs used to those surroundings and some teams will face Spurs in the new stadium - different pitch , different atmospher , Spurs maybe not used to eat. - lots of small variables that can affect teams , so to ensure everything is that same for all teams that visit Spurs they should be at one stadium as a home venue to ensure there is no advantage or disadvantage for any team

Right now itâ€™s clear that Spurs have tried to squeeze in a new build in a year and have messed up - fans will be affected by this both Home and away and they still donâ€™t know when it will be ready. Itâ€™s a bit of mess and the Prem should put the foot down and itâ€™s one ground only


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			I get where your coming from, but if they were only over 1 or 2 matches maximum out of circa 20+, then I think there has to be some leeway, however, they can't give a date currently and they are definitely well into October by all accounts and possibly won't play at 'home' until early November, if it all goes to plan?

So yes, with these circumstances of not being able to give a firm date I think they should have to abandon the new stadium and adopt Wembley for their home for another season.
		
Click to expand...


Gosh, I was getting a little concerned there as it, at first, appeared a blue was about to cut the spuds some slack...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			If it's a rule then it has to be abided by, as soon as you start giving special dispensation then you may as well throw the rules away!
		
Click to expand...

Well, yeah, throw that rule away by all means.




Liverpoolphil said:



			Did it make a difference when Spurs intially moved into Wembley ? Yes , same with West Ham into the London Stadium - teams it seems take a little time to adjust to new surroundings and Arsenal had the same when they went into the Emirates, so some teams will face Spurs at Wembley - bigger pitch , different atmosphere, energy sapping and Spurs used to those surroundings and some teams will face Spurs in the new stadium - different pitch , different atmospher , Spurs maybe not used to eat. - lots of small variables that can affect teams , so to ensure everything is that same for all teams that visit Spurs they should be at one stadium as a home venue to ensure there is no advantage or disadvantage for any team

Right now itâ€™s clear that Spurs have tried to squeeze in a new build in a year and have messed up - fans will be affected by this both Home and away and they still donâ€™t know when it will be ready. Itâ€™s a bit of mess and the Prem should put the foot down and itâ€™s one ground only
		
Click to expand...

I think you're just being daft because it's Spurs. If the advantage or disadvantage can't be quantified, indeed we're not even sure if it an advantage or a disadvantage, then why lose sleep over it. We're building a new ground and when it's ready, we'll move into it. Pointless making us wait a further six months or whatever just because 'rules is rules'. 

If anything you seemed to be suggesting that us moving to the new stadium may actually be a disadvantage for us, since we'll have to adjust to it again, so if we're happy to take that risk then let's crack on.

Ultimately two teams play football on a grass pitch with a goal at each end. Let's not blow it out of proportion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well, yeah, throw that rule away by all means.



I think you're just being daft because it's Spurs. If the advantage or disadvantage can't be quantified, indeed we're not even sure if it an advantage or a disadvantage, then why lose sleep over it. We're building a new ground and when it's ready, we'll move into it. Pointless making us wait a further six months or whatever just because 'rules is rules'. 

If anything you seemed to be suggesting that us moving to the new stadium may actually be a disadvantage for us, since we'll have to adjust to it again, so if we're happy to take that risk then let's crack on.

Ultimately two teams play football on a grass pitch with a goal at each end. Let's not blow it out of proportion.
		
Click to expand...

Seems the point has gone straight over your head 

Rules are Rules - well yes they should be followed to ensure fair play for all , makes no difference if itâ€™s Spurs or any other team. The situation has been created by Spurs and they should now face the consequences that have been created - one Home stadium only , doesnâ€™t matter if Spurs have to wait 6 months to play in the stadium - itâ€™s their own fault if that happens 

And as for the advantage/disadvantaged etc - it doesnâ€™t matter if you canâ€™t see them or feel them because it wonâ€™t matter to you but it could to the players - the rules are in place to ensure a level playing field 

As for the Spurs taking time to settle - say Liverpool play Spurs at Wembley - Spurs are settled players play well and Spurs get a result. The first game in the new stadium is against Chelsea - Spurs are not used to playing in unknown surroundings and struggle - Chelsea get the result - is it fair that Chelsea and Liverpool play away matches against Spurs in totally different stadiums in different surroundings - sorry but Spurs and indeed any team should play all their home games at the same stadium , itâ€™s a rule to ensure as level playing field as you can get in regards the stadium.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems the point has gone straight over your head 

Rules are Rules - well yes they should be followed to ensure fair play for all , makes no difference if itâ€™s Spurs or any other team. The situation has been created by Spurs and they should now face the consequences that have been created - one Home stadium only , doesnâ€™t matter if Spurs have to wait 6 months to play in the stadium - itâ€™s their own fault if that happens 

And as for the advantage/disadvantaged etc - it doesnâ€™t matter if you canâ€™t see them or feel them because it wonâ€™t matter to you but it could to the players - the rules are in place to ensure a level playing field 

As for the Spurs taking time to settle - say Liverpool play Spurs at Wembley - Spurs are settled players play well and Spurs get a result. The first game in the new stadium is against Chelsea - Spurs are not used to playing in unknown surroundings and struggle - Chelsea get the result - is it fair that Chelsea and Liverpool play away matches against Spurs in totally different stadiums in different surroundings - sorry but Spurs and indeed any team should play all their home games at the same stadium , itâ€™s a rule to ensure as level playing field as you can get in regards the stadium.
		
Click to expand...


If it's true that the clubs voted to allow it, then you're in disagreement with the majority of the teams.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems the point has gone straight over your head 

Rules are Rules - well yes they should be followed to ensure fair play for all , makes no difference if itâ€™s Spurs or any other team. The situation has been created by Spurs and they should now face the consequences that have been created - one Home stadium only , doesnâ€™t matter if Spurs have to wait 6 months to play in the stadium - itâ€™s their own fault if that happens 

And as for the advantage/disadvantaged etc - it doesnâ€™t matter if you canâ€™t see them or feel them because it wonâ€™t matter to you but it could to the players - the rules are in place to ensure a level playing field 

As for the Spurs taking time to settle - say Liverpool play Spurs at Wembley - Spurs are settled players play well and Spurs get a result. The first game in the new stadium is against Chelsea - Spurs are not used to playing in unknown surroundings and struggle - Chelsea get the result - is it fair that Chelsea and Liverpool play away matches against Spurs in totally different stadiums in different surroundings - sorry but Spurs and indeed any team should play all their home games at the same stadium , itâ€™s a rule to ensure as level playing field as you can get in regards the stadium.
		
Click to expand...

Other teams have had special dispensation before (including ours) and thats sometimes only for re-building one stand. Total LARGE rebuilds may become more prevalent in the prem, so I think the rule needs looking at.

I think this conversation between the FA and Spurs should have taken place 2-3 years ago, though, as was always a good possibility.

I dont agree with the one ground only rule per se, but should allow for some leeway - maybe you can play at a maximum of 2 grounds in a year, and one must be for a minimum of 3 months to alleviate this problem.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If it's true that the clubs voted to allow it, then you're in disagreement with the majority of the teams.
		
Click to expand...

the clubs did vote and agree it which is why even though there is a 1 stadium rule Spurs were always planning to play games at wembley and tottenham hotspur stadium this season.

If its so unfair why were Fulham being forced to play at wembley before the safety fault/delay occured.

So is it fair teams can request extra away matches at the start of the season resulting in more home matches in the run in?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well, yeah, throw that rule away by all means.



I think you're just being daft because it's Spurs. If the advantage or disadvantage can't be quantified, indeed we're not even sure if it an advantage or a disadvantage, then why lose sleep over it. We're building a new ground and when it's ready, we'll move into it. Pointless making us wait a further six months or whatever just because 'rules is rules'. 

If anything you seemed to be suggesting that us moving to the new stadium may actually be a disadvantage for us, since we'll have to adjust to it again, so if we're happy to take that risk then let's crack on.

Ultimately two teams play football on a grass pitch with a goal at each end. Let's not blow it out of proportion.
		
Click to expand...

commom sense approach not allowed on this thread!!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 14, 2018)

Large stadia may well become history...
As, by all accounts, clubs can make their money without all the hassle of 'in house' fans...



Also, in the news, [though I've not seen it]... 
Samuel Allardyce is being highly critical of Unai Emery's tactics...
Which, I am finding mildly amusing [if true]...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems the point has gone straight over your head 

Rules are Rules - well yes they should be followed to ensure fair play for all , makes no difference if itâ€™s Spurs or any other team. The situation has been created by Spurs and they should now face the consequences that have been created - one Home stadium only , doesnâ€™t matter if Spurs have to wait 6 months to play in the stadium - itâ€™s their own fault if that happens 

And as for the advantage/disadvantaged etc - it doesnâ€™t matter if you canâ€™t see them or feel them because it wonâ€™t matter to you but it could to the players - the rules are in place to ensure a level playing field 

As for the Spurs taking time to settle - say Liverpool play Spurs at Wembley - Spurs are settled players play well and Spurs get a result. The first game in the new stadium is against Chelsea - Spurs are not used to playing in unknown surroundings and struggle - Chelsea get the result - is it fair that Chelsea and Liverpool play away matches against Spurs in totally different stadiums in different surroundings - sorry but Spurs and indeed any team should play all their home games at the same stadium , itâ€™s a rule to ensure as level playing field as you can get in regards the stadium.
		
Click to expand...

I still think you're overplaying the difference it makes. Ultimately if Liverpool have to travel down to Wembley or travel down to the new stadium, it's still 11 v 11 on a grass pitch. 

Large construction jobs take time, they can rarely be pinned down to the exact finish date and often overrun. Any team building a new stadium should be allowed to use it when it's ready. To say otherwise is just churlish really.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 14, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Large stadia may well become history...
As, by all accounts, clubs can make their money without all the hassle of 'in house' fans...



Also, in the news, [though I've not seen it]... 
*Samuel Allardyce is being highly critical of Unai Emery's tactics..*.
Which, I am finding mildly amusing [if true]...
		
Click to expand...

he wasn't impressed Arsenal continued to POFTB with a full press on, interview on Talk sport breakfast


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 14, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			he wasn't impressed Arsenal continued to POFTB with a full press on, interview on Talk sport breakfast
		
Click to expand...

So a 3 time winner of the Europa league, and winner of ligue 1, amongst others, should listen to fat Sam because? He has won nothing. Arsenal need to learn how to play the way Emery wants them to, and fast. City was never about winning. It was about learning, and there will be much from that match to learn from, and work on.

Lumping a long ball to get a result might get that result, but that is doubtful against city anyway, but as a learning experience it offers zip. Fat Sam should just shut up, he is making himself look stupid. Sorry, more stupid.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 14, 2018)

Not particularly anything wrong with Emery's tactics but it was like Wenger had picked the team. Guendouzi should never have started ahead of Torreira or even Elneny and Leno should definitely have started ahead of Cech. Maitland-Niles at LB was an interesting one as well but I guess that was down to a lack of options and also shows that Arsenal's depth is severely lacking as it has the past 5 years or so, it's going to take a long time before this squad is sorted out.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			... it's going to take a long time before this squad is sorted out.
		
Click to expand...


I bloomin' hope not... Would like to see how it goes with some of the newer additions on the park...


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 14, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			I bloomin' hope not...
		
Click to expand...

It is. There's still so much deadwood on expensive contracts - the likes of :

Welbeck
Xhaka
Elneny
Jenkinson

There's not enough quality back-up in defence (this has been an issue for years under Wenger), still reliant on Xhaka from a defensive midfield perspective who Gary Neville rightly commented looks like he's going to get sent off everytime he plays, Ozil seems to be getting less and less effective as the seasons go on, the central defenders are still too slow, the wingers aren't willing to put the effort in to track-back (Mkhitaryan had no interest in defending against City, he was dreadful). 

Emery has made positive steps bringing in a better goalkeeper, an upgrade on Mertesacker, a right-back that can actually defend and a very talented young deep-lying all-round midfielder but it's not enough, and it's going to take so long to get the core of this squad playing in a way that's going to win things again, it got so bad under Wenger it's a huge job to fix. The mindset of the core-squad alone is going to be so difficult to change. Emery has a massive task on his hands, I just hope for his sake he is given the time and money to do it.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2018)

Absolutely daft to judge Emery on the team he put out against City. I was surprised Cech kept his place, and Xhaka has no business being in the Premier League let alone the Arsenal team, but to have your first match against a dominant side like City is a baptism of fire, no matter what team he put out they would have lost that one. Tough game this weekend against Chelsea, so if they lose that there will obviously be more knee-jerk reactions saying nothing has changed since Wenger. After that though they have 7 or 8 winnable games on the bounce, so those are the ones to judge him on. I think he's made good signings, he needs a bit of time to get them playing his way - judging him off a first game losing to the best team in the country isn't going to help.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			It is.
		
Click to expand...



He didn't start enough of his 'new wood' for me [Torreira/Leno]... Assume he's brought those in as he feels they'll be better inclined to play his 'system'... Want to see more of them on the park... Hopefully Saturday... In for a penny.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 14, 2018)

Spurs will have a very tough season for me. No-one brought in was already a massive risk. However this stadium situation is going to A. Create fan unrest and B. Itâ€™s hard to move stadiums into home situations. With it happening twice throughout the season could affect on the pitch for sure 

I donâ€™t think too 4 is gonna happen this year will be close tho


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			no matter what team he put out they would have lost that one.
		
Click to expand...


Then put out the team you feel best likely to play the way you want...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 14, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Then put out the team you feel best likely to play the way you want...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe given pre season and the players heâ€™s worked with the most thatâ€™s what he did do?


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 14, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Maybe given pre season and the players heâ€™s worked with the most thatâ€™s what he did do?
		
Click to expand...

That would be concerning... Playing the 'old guard' ahead of the new intake...
Assuming they were brought in with the belief/thought they were/are better suited to the 'new system'...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			That would be concerning... Playing the 'old guard' ahead of the new intake...
Assuming they were brought in with the belief/thought they were/are better suited to the 'new system'...
		
Click to expand...

I heard that Torreira not starting was a fitness thing. Don't know why the keeper didn't play. I'd imagine Lichtsteiner was brought in as back-up anyway given his age. And the other midfield lad did start. So not many questionable choices there really, maybe just the one about leaving Leno out for Cech. Fitness always plays a factor in the first few games of a season anyway. I mean, we started Aurier and Sissoko but I pray to god they're not going to be first choice picks for the season.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 15, 2018)

Reading this morning that Arsenal need to reduce their wage bill in order to meet PL regulations and are looking to sell Elneny. I don't understand it, their finances are a mess. How do they make so much money from TV Revenue and tickets, shift Â£14m off the wage bill in the summer and have such a thin squad yet still be on the brink of breaking wage regulations? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 15, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Reading this morning that Arsenal need to reduce their wage bill in order to meet PL regulations and are looking to sell Elneny. I don't understand it, their finances are a mess. How do they make so much money from TV Revenue and tickets, shift Â£14m off the wage bill in the summer and have such a thin squad yet still be on the brink of breaking wage regulations? It doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly dosent, and the pundits were saying after the City that the manager will need 2 or 3 transfer windows to get his team. Which A, wont come cheap and B, who would want most of the current Arsenal squad anyway.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 15, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Reading this morning that Arsenal need to reduce their wage bill in order to meet PL regulations and are looking to sell Elneny. I don't understand it, their finances are a mess. How do they make so much money from TV Revenue and tickets, shift Â£14m off the wage bill in the summer and have such a thin squad yet still be on the brink of breaking wage regulations? It doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps Ozil's new deal is really that onerous for the club.
Perhaps Wenger wasn't that astute after all


----------



## Jensen (Aug 15, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps Ozil's new deal is really that onerous for the club.
Perhaps Wenger wasn't that astute after all

Click to expand...

&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Reading this morning that Arsenal need to reduce their wage bill in order to meet PL regulations and are looking to sell Elneny. I don't understand it, their finances are a mess. How do they make so much money from TV Revenue and tickets, shift Â£14m off the wage bill in the summer and have such a thin squad yet still be on the brink of breaking wage regulations? It doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

What regulation is that? If Arsenal aren't meeting it then surely United City and Liverpool aren't either??


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 15, 2018)

Not sure, just seems to be all over social and news sites this morning. Arsenal's wage bill is at an all-time high of Â£200m a year which is apparently too high due to lack of cash flow - something that will be improved once new commercial deals are agreed next season. Means Emery needs to cut the wages this season and will be on a limited budget in January.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Not sure, just seems to be all over social and news sites this morning. Arsenal's wage bill is at an all-time high of Â£200m a year which is apparently too high due to lack of cash flow - something that will be improved once new commercial deals are agreed next season. Means Emery needs to cut the wages this season and will be on a limited budget in January.
		
Click to expand...

Surely Xhaka is the one to get rid of! He's crap and probably on a lot more than Elneny is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2018)

Teams are only allowed to increase their wage bill by Â£7mil each year so itâ€™s not the size of the bill itâ€™s the increase from each season 

United and City wonâ€™t have increased theirs much and I donâ€™t see 4 players increasing Liverpoolâ€™s dramatically 

But I also donâ€™t see Arsenalâ€™s wage bill going up that high when looking at the signings 

http://www.financialfairplay.co.uk/latest-news/premier-league-update-their-ffp-rules


----------



## Blakey (Aug 15, 2018)

I remember reading a while ago, so may no longer be the case, that while the 1st team squad might at Arsenal not be earning the sums of some of the other PL teams, it is the younger youth team players that are generally paid more than they would get elsewhere in the hope that they become 1st team regulars.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 15, 2018)

https://www.totalsportek.com/money/arsenal-player-salaries/

Some fellas on here on crazy wages. Kolasinac - Â£120k a week, Holding - Â£40k, Xhaka - Â£90k, Ozil - Â£300k, Welbeck - Â£70k. Then Lichtsteiner, Leno and Sokratis have come in on Â£90k. No wonder they need to cut down.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



https://www.totalsportek.com/money/arsenal-player-salaries/

Some fellas on here on crazy wages. Kolasinac - Â£120k a week, Holding - Â£40k, Xhaka - Â£90k, Ozil - Â£300k, Welbeck - Â£70k. Then Lichtsteiner, Leno and Sokratis have come in on Â£90k. No wonder they need to cut down.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, Kolasinac getting that is mad. They don't even play him half the time. Xhaka's wage reaffirms what I said about him being the one to go!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 15, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Wow, Kolasinac getting that is mad. They don't even play him half the time. Xhaka's wage reaffirms what I said about him being the one to go! 

Click to expand...

I would have said Ozil is the luxury they cant afford. He is not worth half that money.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 15, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What regulation is that? If Arsenal aren't meeting it then surely United City and Liverpool aren't either??
		
Click to expand...

percentage of income to wages United and city well within due to excess commercial activity Liverpool from near if not in i believe


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 15, 2018)

I've always said/thought that when my club stops getting talked about either positively or negatively is when I'll start to have concern about its future...


Doesn't look like there'll be any cause, for concern, on the horizon for some time...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 15, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			percentage of income to wages United and city well within due to excess commercial activity Liverpool from near if not in i believe
		
Click to expand...

We're alright we'll just do nett figures after fines to Merseyside police are taken direct out of their wages.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			We're alright we'll just do nett figures after fines to Merseyside police are taken direct out of their wages.

Click to expand...

:thup:

we all know you lot love a nett figure


----------



## Jensen (Aug 15, 2018)

This will never be an issue at the Toon with Fat Ashley &#128516;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2018)

Jensen said:



			This will never be an issue at the Toon with Fat Ashley &#62980;
		
Click to expand...

Do you think he has them on zero hours contracts &#128513;?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45196259

So - is he unfairly picked on - yes imo 

Is it because of his skin colour and background- I donâ€™t think so 

I donâ€™t see the unfair criticism of Sterling as racial motivated but for me some of the nonsense spouted about him prob comes from a bit a jealousy and also a lack of understanding about him and the way he plays. Itâ€™s typical of the English media and also fans to try and crucify one of their own and the treatment of Sterling is a perfect example of that


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45196259

So - is he unfairly picked on - yes imo 

Is it because of his skin colour and background- I donâ€™t think so 

I donâ€™t see the unfair criticism of Sterling as racial motivated but for me some of the nonsense spouted about him prob comes from a bit a jealousy and also a lack of understanding about him and the way he plays. Itâ€™s typical of the English media and also fans to try and crucify one of their own and the treatment of Sterling is a perfect example of that
		
Click to expand...

I think he is heavily criticised. As all Yong English players inevitably are once they are deemed to under preform. But the fact that kick it out are trying to get some sort of free press of the back of it, is even worse imo.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45196259

So - is he unfairly picked on - yes imo 

Is it because of his skin colour and background- I donâ€™t think so 

I donâ€™t see the unfair criticism of Sterling as racial motivated but for me some of the nonsense spouted about him prob comes from a bit a jealousy and also a lack of understanding about him and the way he plays. Itâ€™s typical of the English media and also fans to try and crucify one of their own and the treatment of Sterling is a perfect example of that
		
Click to expand...

When you're paid the money he is you expect a certain standard, and sadly too often his end product doesn't match the standard of his earnings or fee. 
His colour is irrelevant, but as usual certain elements on both sides of the coin see that as the reason.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he is heavily criticised. As all Yong English players inevitably are once they are deemed to under preform. But the fact that kick it out are trying to get some sort of free press of the back of it, is even worse imo.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. In my opinion, Sterling has under performed, especially on the international stage, and even at club level, seems to need four-five chances to convert. That said, I think the Kick It Out campaign are using him to get some coverage out of it. I hope this doesn't blow up into something it isn't and Sterling can be left to simply play


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45196259

So - is he unfairly picked on - yes imo 

Is it because of his skin colour and background- I donâ€™t think so 

I donâ€™t see the unfair criticism of Sterling as racial motivated but for me some of the nonsense spouted about him prob comes from a bit a jealousy and also a lack of understanding about him and the way he plays. Itâ€™s typical of the English media and also fans to try and crucify one of their own and the treatment of Sterling is a perfect example of that
		
Click to expand...

Given that a lot of it comes from The Scum and the Daily Fail, I wouldn't rule out racism completely. But then other black players don't seem to get it. 

This quote from the article: "the red-top sniping at him does smack of resentment towards a young, black man from humble roots, as if he's somehow not entitled to enjoy the fruits of his hard work, talent and dedication." - I think there is actually a ring of truth in that. I can't think of any other reason why they would, for example, criticism him for buying his mother a new house (which they did).


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. In my opinion, Sterling has under performed, especially on the international stage, and even at club level, seems to need four-five chances to convert. That said, I think the Kick It Out campaign are using him to get some coverage out of it. I hope this doesn't blow up into something it isn't and Sterling can be left to simply play
		
Click to expand...

Ave said this before Homer and al say it again. He has always needed 4 or five chances. But like on Sunday he scored an excellent goal and nearly got another that would of been better. He is capable of games like that. He gets stick for missing but here's a thought. He is in the team in front of others/strikers who are not as good. He was the only player in England's team that ran past players. Croatia were pooing bricks, because he was the only player that had pace. Yet he had a bad game? I don't get it. England are up to 4th or 6th ( ave forgot ) in the world rankings. Yet we were rubbish? Who were Englands best players. Keeper and defence. Kane got six goals, yet did he have a good World Cup. 
its alright bringing it up now, but it should of been addressed at the time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2018)

Big blow for City - KDB looks like goinf to be out for a while with a knee injury , hopefully for him itâ€™s nothing too serious. I know City have a big squad and players to come in but missing the best Midfielder in Football is going to affect the team


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 16, 2018)

QUOTE=Liverpoolphil;1878604]Big blow for City - KDB looks like goinf to be out for a while with a knee injury , hopefully for him itâ€™s nothing too serious. I know City have a big squad and players to come in but missing the best Midfielder in Football is going to affect the team[/QUOTE]

I said the same thing to my lad but he has been going on some of the city sites and there saying although he's the best, with both Silvas, Gundoghan, Foden the Stockport iniesta, Mahrez, Delph there's more than enough cover. Time will tell.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 16, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			QUOTE=Liverpoolphil;1878604]Big blow for City - KDB looks like goinf to be out for a while with a knee injury , hopefully for him itâ€™s nothing too serious. I know City have a big squad and players to come in but missing the best Midfielder in Football is going to affect the team
		
Click to expand...

I said the same thing to my lad but he has been going on some of the city sites and there saying although he's the best, with both Silvas, Gundoghan, Foden the Stockport iniesta, Mahrez, Delph there's more than enough cover. Time will tell.[/QUOTE]

You reckon Foden will get a decent chance this year?  Looks like he could be a pretty special player from what I've seen


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 16, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			I said the same thing to my lad but he has been going on some of the city sites and there saying although he's the best, with both Silvas, Gundoghan, Foden the Stockport iniesta, Mahrez, Delph there's more than enough cover. Time will tell.
		
Click to expand...

You reckon Foden will get a decent chance this year?  Looks like he could be a pretty special player from what I've seen[/QUOTE]

I hope so NWJ, he is class for a kid, I know I said he should of gone to the World Cup, but he is so different to most English midfielders. Michael Owen did it and I thought Foden could of. The problem is he is so similar to both Bernado and David silva. So it's hard to see how he is gonna get game time apart from league and FA cups. He reminds me of David Silva when he first came to City, his first season was nothing special, he was so lightweight. Foden last year looked like Jimmy Grimble in weight and stature. If he does get a chance and takes it, Pep will keep him in.
PS, another City young un is Brahim Diaz, Spanish youngster I believe. He is as good as Foden but is a forward. Can you see him getting in front of Aguero and Jesus.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 16, 2018)

I hope so NWJ, he is class for a kid, I know I said he should of gone to the World Cup, but he is so different to most English midfielders. Michael Owen did it and I thought Foden could of. The problem is he is so similar to both Bernado and David silva. So it's hard to see how he is gonna get game time apart from league and FA cups. He reminds me of David Silva when he first came to City, his first season was nothing special, he was so lightweight. Foden last year looked like Jimmy Grimble in weight and stature. If he does get a chance and takes it, Pep will keep him in.
*PS, another City young un is Brahim Diaz, Spanish youngster I believe. He is as good as Foden but is a forward. Can you see him getting in front of Aguero and Jesus*.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the problem all youngsters have at top clubs. Not seen much of Diaz, but agree foden looks class, but canâ€™t see you giving him say 10-15 games from the start. 

Unfortunately I canâ€™t see who you could have loaned him to, as nobody really plays the city way at a lower level. With the game time he has had so far, he shouldnâ€™t be near the england team either. On pure ability, maybe. But Owen had played best part of 40 games and scored almost 20 goals before he went to France. 

Iâ€™d compare fodens situation to walcotts in regards to potential, and Walcott should never have gone to the World Cup.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 16, 2018)

Bobby Madley quits as a ref, one less mongrel to put up with i suppose....


----------



## Fish (Aug 17, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			said the same thing to my lad but he has been going on some of the city sites and there saying although he's the best, with both Silvas, Gundoghan, Foden the Stockport iniesta, Mahrez, Delph there's more than enough cover. Time will tell.
		
Click to expand...

Cut & pasted correctly ðŸ˜›

Itâ€™s one thing having â€˜coverâ€™ but itâ€™s totally another loosing KDB who is, IMO, instrumental in Cities success.

His attacking prowess, his goals and his deliveries are second to none, he suits Cities set up perfectly and the players around him, I think he will be massively missed, to the degree that I think when you think about KDB, you can think, â€˜well thereâ€™s another 12 points in a seasonâ€™!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Big blow for City - KDB looks like goinf to be out for a while with a knee injury , hopefully for him itâ€™s nothing too serious. I know City have a big squad and players to come in but missing the best Midfielder in Football is going to affect the team
		
Click to expand...

im sure ped knows a doc who can help.........


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 17, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Bobby Madley quits as a ref, one less mongrel to put up with i suppose....
		
Click to expand...

He was always a bit of a dogsbody...


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 17, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			im sure ped knows a doc who can help......... 

Click to expand...

PB now on ignore list for twenty minutes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2018)

Funniest story of the day, Real complaining about an illegal approach by Inter for Modric. Real complaining :rofl:. There must be a lot of teams laughing about that.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Funniest story of the day, Real complaining about an illegal approach by Inter for Modric. Real complaining :rofl:. There must be a lot of teams laughing about that.
		
Click to expand...

Funnier than a ref humping a dog?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Funnier than a ref humping a dog?
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhh, didn't know about that. The previous posts make sense now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave said this before Homer and al say it again. He has always needed 4 or five chances. But like on Sunday he scored an excellent goal and nearly got another that would of been better. He is capable of games like that. He gets stick for missing but here's a thought. He is in the team in front of others/strikers who are not as good. He was the only player in England's team that ran past players. Croatia were pooing bricks, because he was the only player that had pace. Yet he had a bad game? I don't get it. England are up to 4th or 6th ( ave forgot ) in the world rankings. Yet we were rubbish? Who were Englands best players. Keeper and defence. Kane got six goals, yet did he have a good World Cup. 
its alright bringing it up now, but it should of been addressed at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Good points well made. He can have great games but in my limited viewing of him he usually has more games where he needs those 4-5 chances to score and games where he runs pass players but then goes down a blind alley. He is a talent. No doubt about that which is why he gets picked regularly for his club. At international level though I think he's more limited especially as chances can be at a premium. Against Croatia where we dominated the first half he was confident but in the second half once Modric seized control brilliantly he went back into his shell (not alone in that) and his touch went again.


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Funnier than a ref humping a dog?
		
Click to expand...

Surely you havenâ€™t been caught out by one random twitter troll?


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 18, 2018)

Cherry13 said:



			Surely you havenâ€™t been caught out by one random twitter troll?
		
Click to expand...

I approached it with a pinch of salt but it was a fun rumour whilst it lasted.


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I approached it with a pinch of salt but it was a fun rumour whilst it lasted. 

Click to expand...

I prefer to believe heâ€™s joined ISIS!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2018)

Two poor teams, Newcastle and Cardiff. 0-0 was about right. Bad penalty from Kennedy. It could be a long season for both.


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Two poor teams, Newcastle and Cardiff. 0-0 was about right. Bad penalty from Kennedy. It could be a long season for both.
		
Click to expand...

Said as soon as I seen the fixture list that Newcastleâ€™s season will come down to feb and March again. Weâ€™ll hang about 15th or so and then if we have a good feb or March weâ€™ll kick on and survive.  If we donâ€™t, then I canâ€™t see us picking up enough points at the other parts of the year. 

Today, we were poor.  Kenedy doesnâ€™t look the same player and we havenâ€™t got anywhere near enough creativity.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Canâ€™t judge after one game

5 games in we will be no where near danger

Still maintain top 10 this season

Even city lost to Liverpool last year.
		
Click to expand...

Are you still sure ? They just donâ€™t look strong enough , really poor defensively and just relying on Arnautovic can only so far - got to be a worry after spending a lot of money. 

Got a bet with my mate that West Ham will be the team that struggles and that they will be in the bottom 5 at the end of the season - early looking like a good bet


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 18, 2018)

How did Auba miss that? And then a real oops up the other end. This is not going to be pretty.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2018)

Chelsea ripping Arsenal apart - Arsenal canâ€™t keep the ball really poor at the back. Aubemeyang missed a sitter , Iwobi must have a lot of compromising pictures to keep being selected. This could be a big score


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2018)

:rofl:

Just turned on the radio and itâ€™s 2-2 with Iwobi scoring :rofl: 

Thatâ€™s a proper Homer


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you still sure ? They just donâ€™t look strong enough , really poor defensively and just relying on Arnautovic can only so far - got to be a worry after spending a lot of money. 

Got a bet with my mate that West Ham will be the team that struggles and that they will be in the bottom 5 at the end of the season - early looking like a good bet
		
Click to expand...

Over Xmas we have a great run of fixtures.. the team will have gelled by then

We will be well out of danger. 

Rome wasnâ€™t built in a day

We will be out of danger before the spuds play their first fixture at their new stadium


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2018)

Expected result. Can't complain as I had a bet on Kane scoring


----------



## PieMan (Aug 18, 2018)

A very relieved Blue - Arsenal should've been 2 clear at half-time! But both teams need to learn how to defend otherwise they'll be struggling to finish top 6 never mind top 4! Anyway 2 from 2, and with Morata scoring, and Fulham and QPR getting stuffed, very happy!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2018)

PieMan said:



			A very relieved Blue - Arsenal should've been 2 clear at half-time! But both teams need to learn how to defend otherwise they'll be struggling to finish top 6 never mind top 4! Anyway 2 from 2, and with Morata scoring, and Fulham and QPR getting stuffed, very happy!!!
		
Click to expand...

At least we weren't stuffed that badly. Given our record with Spurs as much a home banker as you'll get and with all the hype re Kane and not scoring in August it was typically Fulham that it happened. Hodgson did a number on us last week and we were short of quality against a top four side (imo) but hoping we're learning enough to be ok. Plenty of so-so clubs down there


----------



## GG26 (Aug 18, 2018)

Wolves very unlucky not to leave with anything from the King Power this afternoon, but Leicester managed to grab the three points without playing well.  Will need Iheanacho to step up now that Vardy will have a few matches off.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 18, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Expected result. Can't complain as I had a bet on Kane scoring
		
Click to expand...

Some passing move for the consolation goal,though!


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Just turned on the radio and itâ€™s 2-2 with Iwobi scoring :rofl: 

Thatâ€™s a proper Homer
		
Click to expand...

Or have you ever thought that your just crap at predicting. Just asking


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2018)

Just seen the discussion on whether Pickford shouldâ€™ve been sent off, not sure personally as I can see both sides, the game has certainly changed but are we expecting a foul everytime a player clears the ball and catches an opponent, the main discussion point is whether Pickford was in control?
Well he must be in control to clear the ball as he gets the timing right and itâ€™s cleared, but then is he intentionally following through on Ings 
I sense there will be these decisions going both ways this season and the frustration will be aimed at officials and consistencey!


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 19, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Wolves very unlucky not to leave with anything from the King Power this afternoon, but Leicester managed to grab the three points without playing well.  Will need Iheanacho to step up now that Vardy will have a few matches off.
		
Click to expand...

I was gutted we lost, but happy with how we played. Just didnt have that bit of luck we needed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Just seen the discussion on whether Pickford shouldâ€™ve been sent off, not sure personally as I can see both sides, the game has certainly changed but are we expecting a foul everytime a player clears the ball and catches an opponent, the main discussion point is whether Pickford was in control?
Well he must be in control to clear the ball as he gets the timing right and itâ€™s cleared, but then is he intentionally following through on Ings 
I sense there will be these decisions going both ways this season and the frustration will be aimed at officials and consistencey!
		
Click to expand...

No foul, end of. Good to see Hughes is being as consistent as ever. We lost, whine, whine, referee cost us the game, blah, blah. He is embarrassing.

What a difference to last year. Instead of one player in the opposition penalty area when we attacked we had 4-5 yesterday. Did you see that Sam?

Pleased to see Ings doing well yesterday, although not too well of course. After his injury problems he deserves some luck. Not sure about our defending for his goal though. No one marking the oppo c.f. who just stands on the edge of the six yard line.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No foul, end of. Good to see Hughes is being as consistent as ever. We lost, whine, whine, referee cost us the game, blah, blah. He is embarrassing.

What a difference to last year. Instead of one player in the opposition penalty area when we attacked we had 4-5 yesterday. Did you see that Sam?

Pleased to see Ings doing well yesterday, although not too well of course. After his injury problems he deserves some luck. Not sure about our defending for his goal though. No one marking the oppo c.f. who just stands on the edge of the six yard line.
		
Click to expand...

Silva prefers zonal marking, hence Ings stood unmarked in 6 yard box! Crazy.
Jags last week, Vardy yesterday, full blooded tackles that get the ball and the man, I donâ€™t think Pickford set out to â€œgetâ€ Ings, but he certainly caught him with his studs. 
Itâ€™s the interpratation of intent or reckless that bothers me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2018)

I thought Vardy followed through unnecessarily and that could have been a leg breaker. Pickford was there first, hit it cleanly and didn't look like he was looking for Ings. Ings really should have pulled out. He wasn't going to get there first and he should have noticed and side stepped Pickford. He could see that Pickford was there, was going to kick the ball at height. It's like riding a tackle, you have to use some nous.

Wasn't it great to see us attack with pace again? We need tightening at the back but neither Zouma or Mina have played yet so they will help.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2018)

One for Chelsea fans. I see Barkley started for Chelsea yesterday, saw MotD. How did he play? Looked okay from the highlights but they were highlights.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Another class comment from Maureen talking about er class.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Another class comment from Maureen talking about er class.
		
Click to expand...

I think the irony will be lost on him.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Another class comment from Maureen talking about er class.
		
Click to expand...

No comment on the royalties remark though Tash? :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought Vardy followed through unnecessarily and that could have been a leg breaker. Pickford was there first, hit it cleanly and didn't look like he was looking for Ings. Ings really should have pulled out. He wasn't going to get there first and he should have noticed and side stepped Pickford. He could see that Pickford was there, was going to kick the ball at height. It's like riding a tackle, you have to use some nous.

Wasn't it great to see us attack with pace again? We need tightening at the back but neither Zouma or Mina have played yet so they will help.
		
Click to expand...

Trying not to get too carried away as itâ€™s such early days, but already have a better feeling about this season in regards effort and style of football than last season.
Why should Ings pull out? Surely him going for it could of forced Pickford in to an error and thatâ€™s my point, if 2 players are genuinely trying for the ball, accidents and clashes will happen, Jags certainly got the ball first and Puel didnâ€™t think Vardy deserved a red either.
Different ref on a different day


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2018)

Just seen MOTD re-run...
How does Kennedy not get sent off for swinging a kick at a Cardiff player right under the nose of the ref..?


----------



## Fish (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			One for Chelsea fans. I see Barkley started for Chelsea yesterday, saw MotD. How did he play? Looked okay from the highlights but they were highlights.
		
Click to expand...

He played well and is growing in confidence with more & game time. He put a decent shift in, some nice threaded balls, good vision and got back with first tackles when needed, I can see him figuring more and more as Sarri obviously likes what he sees in training and in the matches he starts in.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Trying not to get too carried away as itâ€™s such early days, but already have a better feeling about this season in regards effort and style of football than last season.
Why should Ings pull out? Surely him going for it could of forced Pickford in to an error and thatâ€™s my point, if 2 players are genuinely trying for the ball, accidents and clashes will happen, Jags certainly got the ball first and Puel didnâ€™t think Vardy deserved a red either.
Different ref on a different day 

Click to expand...

Okay, I saw it as a 60-40, not a 50-50. If you are going in for a 60-40 with a high bouncing ball and you are the 40 then you are always going to come off second best. You can run across the keeper or to the side of the keeper to put him under pressure but if you run straight at him then you are going to get clattered. You need to have a bit of self preservation if you want to keep healthy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Just seen MOTD re-run...
How does Kennedy not get sent off for swinging a kick at a Cardiff player right under the nose of the ref..?
		
Click to expand...

Ref missed it. He will get a retrospective ban.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 19, 2018)

Well, [for me] Pickford, as a fully paid up member of the Green Jersey Union, got away with one yesterday...
As would 99.9% of other members of the same union would in similar circumstances...
Not sure an outfield player would be cut the same amount of slack...
Sort of proven with dismissals of Jagielka and Vardy...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2018)

If Vardyâ€™s is a red card then Pickfords is definitely a red card - Vardy got the ball clean and then went through to the man , foot wasnâ€™t high. Pickfords foot was high - got the Ball but then went through high on the man and with enough force to lean stud marks on someoneâ€™s back.

Thatâ€™s the biggest problem with the refs - inconsistent - looking at it Pickfords is more of a red card than Vardyâ€™s


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If Vardyâ€™s is a red card then Pickfords is definitely a red card - Vardy got the ball clean and then went through to the man , foot wasnâ€™t high. Pickfords foot was high - got the Ball but then went through high on the man and with enough force to lean stud marks on someoneâ€™s back.

Thatâ€™s the biggest problem with the refs - inconsistent - looking at it Pickfords is more of a red card than Vardyâ€™s
		
Click to expand...

Nar, other way round for me.

Vardy knew what he was doing. He easily had enough time to make the ball but didnt have to follow through so aggressively, but like a 1980's hardman midfielder his eyes lit up as a "I can get the ball and the man here". 30 years ago, wouldnt have even been a yellow, deffo red now and deservedly so. Pickfords is and isnt, dependent upon the angles you see it, some look like he was just clearing it some look worse based on the follow through. What makes it look worse is the stud marks and ripped shirt.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, [for me] Pickford, as a fully paid up member of the Green Jersey Union, got away with one yesterday...
As would 99.9% of other members of the same union would in similar circumstances...
Not sure an outfield player would be cut the same amount of slack...
Sort of proven with dismissals of Jagielka and Vardy...
		
Click to expand...

I firmly believe Pickfords intent is to clear the ball, is it any different to a keeper clearing out a forward when going for a cross in the 6yd box etc.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 19, 2018)

Games gone mad, ref are so inconsistent it's impossible to know what is an isn't accepted. You could say both Pickford and Vardy's tackles were out of control, imho both players went and got the ball if your going to throw cards about if a player is caught after the tackle you might as well ban tackling.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I firmly believe Pickfords intent is to clear the ball, is it any different to a keeper clearing out a forward when going for a cross in the 6yd box etc.
		
Click to expand...

And I don't disagree... Just feel that the 'duty of care' considerations, used with outfield players, should also apply to those that lurk between the posts...


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If Vardyâ€™s is a red card then Pickfords is definitely a red card - Vardy got the ball clean and then went through to the man , foot wasnâ€™t high. Pickfords foot was high - got the Ball but then went through high on the man and with enough force to lean stud marks on someoneâ€™s back.

Thatâ€™s the biggest problem with the refs - inconsistent - looking at it Pickfords is more of a red card than Vardyâ€™s
		
Click to expand...

He's caught Doherty on his knee, he knew exactly what he's doing. If that was one of your players you'd be fuming.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			And I don't disagree... Just feel that the 'duty of care' considerations used with outfield players should also apply to those that lurk between the posts...
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, the issue is the blurred lines, saw no issue with Pickfords clearance when I saw it at speed, then you see it slowed down and pictures from different angles or one still with his foot in Ings back etc.
I normally find Ian Wright to be a decent pundit and was surprised he thought it was a red.
No doubt officials will see these programmes debates etc and next time who knows what the decision is.
Game has certainly gone soft.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 19, 2018)

seagul ls


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 19, 2018)

Fantastic first half from the SEAGULLS ,really looking the the real deal.:whoo::clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2018)

Ashley Young really is the master of winning the free kick , he seems to be going down before anyone is near him. 

Man Utd fans must be tearing their hair out watching this , seeing Pogba control games for France and then get outmuscled in the Prem and look lost - even more so when the sub coming on is Fellani


----------



## Junior (Aug 19, 2018)

Pause...... Rewind.... Play

Patience is wearing thin.

Well played Brighton.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2018)

Junior said:



			Pause...... Rewind.... Play

Patience is wearing thin.

Well played Brighton.
		
Click to expand...

Got to be really frustrating for you when you look at the talent in the squad , as you said why Mata out on the wing - should be in the spot where Periera is.


----------



## User2021 (Aug 19, 2018)

Good 3 points for the Hornets.


----------



## Junior (Aug 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Got to be really frustrating for you when you look at the talent in the squad , as you said why Mata out on the wing - should be in the spot where Periera is.
		
Click to expand...

Then bring fellani on to hump it up to.....Standard.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2018)

Junior said:



			Then bring fellani on to hump it up to.....Standard.
		
Click to expand...

But when Utd win against a top team it is always because Mourhino is a tactical genius. It must be true, the commentators keep telling us &#128513;.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Got to be really frustrating for you when you look at the talent in the squad , as you said why Mata out on the wing - should be in the spot where Periera is.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm Mata at CDM thatâ€™ll help when your CB are playing like kids down the park.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Mmmm Mata at CDM thatâ€™ll help when your CB are playing like kids down the park.
		
Click to expand...

Is that where he was supposed to be playing ? Certainly looked a lot more advanced than that - isnâ€™t Fred the DM ? Or is the manager that worried about the CB he needs two sitting in front ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			No comment on the royalties remark though Tash? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Whats that one paul just got back from the champions and posted me Maureen quote two mins before setting off.


----------



## Junior (Aug 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Mmmm Mata at CDM thatâ€™ll help when your CB are playing like kids down the park.
		
Click to expand...

Zidane?


----------



## PieMan (Aug 19, 2018)

Think Jose's days are numbered. Certainly pre-season he gave the impression he'd rather be somewhere else. Personally I'll always have a soft spot for him given what he achieved at Chelsea - at the moment he just looks and sounds like a man who hates management.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Has Maureen given a post match interview to say who he blames yet.

Going back to the Pickford incident, there's summat I cannot get me head around. If you tackle with both feet off the ground, you are classed as " out of control " so you can be red carded when making a tackle . Yet when you can kick a ball like Pickford did with two feet off the ground you are in control. Are we saying that when you are off the ground sometimes you are and sometimes you are not in control. Bale hit an overhead screamer in the Champs league final. Was he in control or not.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 19, 2018)

This is where we sometimes get it all wrong... 
When we should be applauding Chris Hughton for a job well done...
We are finding it far more pleasurable to be dissing Jose...


Got a lot of time for ChrisH much underrated in my view...


----------



## GG26 (Aug 19, 2018)

At the Leicester match yesterday, Wolves outplayed us for the first half an hour and I said to the guy who sits next to me that Man Utd will struggle as that Leicester team outplayed Man Utd for a large portion of last week's match.




MegaSteve said:



			This is where we sometimes get it all wrong... 
When we should be applauding Chris Hughton for a job well done...
We are finding it far more pleasurable to be dissing Jose...


Got a lot of time for ChrisH much underrated in my view...
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree re Chris Hughton, has always done well with what he has had available.  Would welcome him over to Leicester.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Whats that one paul just got back from the champions and posted me Maureen quote two mins before setting off.
		
Click to expand...

This one mate 

â€œThe second reaction is because I am in the movie I could ask for some royalties," Mourinho said. "But if they send me one of the shirts they had in the tunnel when we played there, the shirts that were saying â€˜We did it on derby dayâ€™. If they send me one of these shirts, I give up about the royalties.â€


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 19, 2018)

Man U summation today - disjointed, and that team doesnt seem to have an identity.

Early days, obviously and they'll get better but too much negative "noise" around the club, most of that brought on by Jose.

I know I've given Man U stick for being given preferential treatment by refs, in the main, but they suffer more than anyone else when things are going bad. Not sure if Mourinho can cope with that, as some of the press will try and expose any cracks between board/manager/players/fans. He doesnt look as if he has many friends in any of the other three camps at the moment.


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2018)

Please, just bin Mourinho ............................ NOW!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 19, 2018)

Junior said:



			Zidane?
		
Click to expand...

Not for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2018)

Bad day for United and if they don't win anything this season and play that poorly how much time will he be given. They look like 11 individuals chucked together and hour before kick-off. City on the other hand looked clinical and ruthless.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 19, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Man U summation today - disjointed, and that team doesnt seem to have an identity.

Early days, obviously and they'll get better but too much negative "noise" around the club, most of that brought on by Jose.

I know I've given Man U stick for being given preferential treatment by refs, in the main, but they suffer more than anyone else when things are going bad. Not sure if Mourinho can cope with that, as some of the press will try and expose any cracks between board/manager/players/fans. He doesnt look as if he has many friends in any of the other three camps at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I thought they put in a really good performance against a team from a higher division away from home. A good win to start the season...... 


Seems Jose has lost the CEO support on his choice of players.
Plenty of fans on social media against him but plenty of support with match going fans despite there still being a desire to attack a little more.
Players Iâ€™m not sure he has lost yet some have dodgy attitudes at best but thatâ€™s more a modern day big contact thing.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that where he was supposed to be playing ? Certainly looked a lot more advanced than that - isnâ€™t Fred the DM ? Or is the manager that worried about the CB he needs two sitting in front ?
		
Click to expand...

His philosophy is built around 4231


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			This one mate 

â€œThe second reaction is because I am in the movie I could ask for some royalties," Mourinho said. "But if they send me one of the shirts they had in the tunnel when we played there, the shirts that were saying â€˜We did it on derby dayâ€™. If they send me one of these shirts, I give up about the royalties.â€
		
Click to expand...

Oh ah I read that, think that was his little dig for when they came back to win from being two down. I wasn't to bothered about the " we did it on derby day" t shirt. I bought the " we won it at the swamp" t shirt ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Not for me.
		
Click to expand...

Why would that be PB


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Why would that be PB
		
Click to expand...

Allardyce :whoo:


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Allardyce :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Dear Santa, for Xmas please make Tashyboy very happy and give fat Sam Maureen's job &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			His philosophy is built around 4231
		
Click to expand...

So changed from the 4-3-3 that gave him his best success - the day Man Utd has two sitting defensive mids against a team which will be fighting against relegation is a sad day. 

The manager has spent Â£60 mil on two CBâ€™s that needs two DM in front of them ? And both that look like they couldnâ€™t pass water , - the worry is that there is two more defensive mids to come in - who is going to be the creator in the middle of the park ? Pogba - canâ€™t rely on him in the Prem - itâ€™s a role perfect for Mata. 

It seems itâ€™s a set up just for stopping the goals going in but even then with the CBâ€™s and in fact the back line even thatâ€™s going to be a struggle. A lot of money been spent and itâ€™s hard to see the real quality thatâ€™s been bought

Must be demoralising at the moment watching that and the way the manager is acting


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So changed from the 4-3-3 that gave him his best success - the day Man Utd has two sitting defensive mids against a team which will be fighting against relegation is a sad day. 

The manager has spent Â£60 mil on two CBâ€™s that needs two DM in front of them ? And both that look like they couldnâ€™t pass water , - the worry is that there is two more defensive mids to come in - who is going to be the creator in the middle of the park ? Pogba - canâ€™t rely on him in the Prem - itâ€™s a role perfect for Mata. 

It seems itâ€™s a set up just for stopping the goals going in but even then with the CBâ€™s and in fact the back line even thatâ€™s going to be a struggle. A lot of money been spent and itâ€™s hard to see the real quality thatâ€™s been bought

Must be demoralising at the moment watching that and the way the manager is acting
		
Click to expand...

Â£30m doesnâ€™t buy a good cb nowadays. I think Bailly has potential, nit sure who Iâ€™d pair him with. 

Pogba started well, but as the team capitulated so did his feeedom. I think Pogba is Blatantly good enough for the prem. Just not in a Mourinho team. That squad is full of attacking talent and heâ€™s strangled the life out of it. Fergie would of had them purring, he barely gets em into second gear.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Â£30m doesnâ€™t buy a good cb nowadays. I think Bailly has potential, nit sure who Iâ€™d pair him with. 

Pogba started well, but as the team capitulated so did his feeedom. I think Pogba is Blatantly good enough for the prem. Just not in a Mourinho team. That squad is full of attacking talent and heâ€™s strangled the life out of it. Fergie would of had them purring, he barely gets em into second gear.
		
Click to expand...

Was talking to a pal at the City game today, we were on about the one player who we would have in City's team from Utd . We both said Pogba. Not seen his performance today, but I did in the World Cup and he is class. So once more, why is Pogba not doin it. Think we all know the answer.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Was talking to a pal at the City game today, we were on about the one player who we would have in City's team from Utd . We both said Pogba. Not seen his performance today, but I did in the World Cup and he is class. So once more, why is Pogba not doin it. Think we all know the answer.
		
Click to expand...

He reminds me of the old Yaya. Heâ€™s perfect for the prem. Him in your team would be scary imo. Not sure Zidane would do much better at Utd. But would be interested to see, if only to be able to guess at whether he or Ronaldo was more to do with all the CL success.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 19, 2018)

Brighton were superb today. They chased everything, hunted in pairs and pressured Utd right on heir own 18 yd line. And Utd let them dictate the pace of the game.

Who in the Utd team could put their foot on the ball, change the pace of the game and bring players into the game? No one. Lingard came deep, after he came on, and did at times inject something into the team. But that was at 90 miles an hour, and wasn't really bringing in a touch of calmness to their play. Poor Lukaku looked isolated far too often. Young had a decent game, love him or like him he knows what he's doing - probably Utd's best player.

Its a poor Utd team, a bit akin to Arsenal of recent seasons. Who in the current Utd team would even make the bench 10 years ago?

Jose has lost another dressing room, as he did at Chelsea. He's shredded class players, and turned them into players who won't play for him.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Just seen Mark Noble tracking back for the first Spurs goal. #carthorse. How the Eck does he get a game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just seen Mark Noble tracking back for the first Spurs goal. #carthorse. How the Eck does he get a game.
		
Click to expand...

He must be good mate if he plays for West Ham and you saw him tracking back in the Spurs v Fulham game. :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Was talking to a pal at the City game today, we were on about the one player who we would have in City's team from Utd . We both said Pogba. Not seen his performance today, but I did in the World Cup and he is class. So once more, why is Pogba not doin it. Think we all know the answer.
		
Click to expand...

You do realise Pep has spent double at City of what Jose has spent at Utd and Jose gets stick for finishing 2nd, also City,  Liv, Chelsea and Everton have spent more than Utd in the last 4 transfer windows.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			He must be good mate if he plays for West Ham and you saw him tracking back in the Spurs v Fulham game. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No heâ€™s right ., heâ€™s that slow and bloody useless he is still making his way back from Liverpool so was just about going through the  north London Area at the time


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If Vardyâ€™s is a red card then Pickfords is definitely a red card - Vardy got the ball clean and then went through to the man , foot wasnâ€™t high. Pickfords foot was high - got the Ball but then went through high on the man and with enough force to lean stud marks on someoneâ€™s back.

Thatâ€™s the biggest problem with the refs - inconsistent - looking at it Pickfords is more of a red card than Vardyâ€™s
		
Click to expand...

No, complete rubbish. Vardy dived in aggressively, brought his second foot through as well, and ended up studding the player at knee height when the ball was on the ground. Pickford simply made a high clearance and his kicking boot inadvertently catches Ings on the way down. To even compare the two is borderline trolling. Maybe Pickford could have been booked but never a red.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

Decent article on West Ham: https://www.football365.com/news/why-have-west-ham-still-not-solved-their-midfield-problem

Maybe PaulJames shouldn't read it, might be telling you things you already know. Still not sure why Obiang isn't getting a game.


----------



## Junior (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Man U summation today - disjointed, and that team doesnt seem to have an identity.

Early days, obviously and they'll get better but too much negative "noise" around the club, most of that brought on by Jose.

I know I've given Man U stick for being given preferential treatment by refs, in the main, but they suffer more than anyone else when things are going bad. Not sure if Mourinho can cope with that, as some of the press will try and expose any cracks between board/manager/players/fans. He doesnt look as if he has many friends in any of the other three camps at the moment.
		
Click to expand...




pbrown7582 said:



			Not for me.
		
Click to expand...

I get what he is trying.  If we controlled the ball and the game, i'd be a lot more confident into his tactics. I know that its early but we have been out played by Leicester and Brighton in our first two games.  

Players are still in the wrong position, we're poor on the ball, we need the right combination at centre back and the players seem to be dis-engaged and almost confused.  Players in good teams know where each other are on the park without even looking up, I get the feeling we don't.    

I have faith as i think the squad is strong, but its waining fast.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			No, complete rubbish. Vardy dived in aggressively, brought his second foot through as well, and ended up studding the player at knee height when the ball was on the ground. Pickford simply made a high clearance and his kicking boot inadvertently catches Ings on the way down. To even compare the two is borderline trolling. Maybe Pickford could have been booked but never a red.
		
Click to expand...

First thing - quit the accusations of trolling ,secondly it was an opinion based on what I saw and what the result was - Pickfords foot was high and then went into Ings imo it was dangerous and out of control and ended up causing clear visible injury to Ings - so imo by the letter of the law he shld of been a red card but just an opinion that I would expect someone to not accuse me of trolling and just show a touch of bit of politeness which seems lacking in younger people these days


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 20, 2018)

Remember Mane last season, jumping high with feet against the keeper and being sent off?
I think keepers get the better end of both sticks, the giver and reciever.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2018)

Junior said:



			I get what he is trying.  If we controlled the ball and the game, i'd be a lot more confident into his tactics. I know that its early but we have been out played by Leicester and Brighton in our first two games.  

Players are still in the wrong position, we're poor on the ball, we need the right combination at centre back and the players seem to be dis-engaged and almost confused.  Players in good teams know where each other are on the park without even looking up, I get the feeling we don't.    

I have faith as i think the squad is strong, but its waining fast.
		
Click to expand...

Utd have a strong squad with world class players. The manager is poison though. He has been for years but people accept him as long as he delivers trophies. As soon as the trophies dry up or he gets bored it gets nasty and he is off. Change the manager and you will be right again in no time.

Utd are in a position right now where Arsenal where for the last 5 years. Every other fan in the country wants you to keep your manager. That tells you everything.


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			the giver and reciever.
		
Click to expand...

Fnarr.

My 2p - Vardy - clear red card, the way he went into that challenge he wanted to leave a bit on the player.  Pickford - red card, not for intent but for being reckless and endangering the opponent.

As for Man Utd - whether Jose is playing mind games or trying to protect his players or has lost the plot I really dont know - but as Junior said a couple of posts ago, they've been outplayed by Leicester and Brighton and surely that cant continue.  Whether that comes from the players or from Jose I'm unsure, but there is definitely a lack of leadership somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Remember Mane last season, jumping high with feet against the keeper and being sent off?
I think keepers get the better end of both sticks, the giver and reciever.
		
Click to expand...

Mane didnâ€™t get the ball, absolutely nothing like Pickfords! :rofl:

Pickford has 2 choices, clear the ball outside his box or stay in box and hope Ings doesnâ€™t go around him.

Backs up what I said yesterday that the game has gone soft.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 20, 2018)

Decided to leave it a while before making judgement. 

Vardy, red card. It was cynical and he knew what he was doing. 

Pickford was a red too, it was reckless imo, the marks on Ings showing that, but as usual If it was done by an outfield player heâ€™d have been off. At least In that way refs are consistent.

Its early doors, and I want to give Hughes time after last season, but I donâ€™t quite get the logic of being more attack minded away at Everton, than at home against Burnley.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Absolutely convinced some people on this forum have no idea about football.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely convinced some people on this forum have no idea about football.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether we agree with it or not.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether we agree with it or not.

Click to expand...

Were did I say people arenâ€™t entitled to an opinion? 
But itâ€™s a fact some have no idea about football.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			First thing - quit the accusations of trolling ,secondly it was an opinion based on what I saw and what the result was - Pickfords foot was high and then went into Ings imo it was dangerous and out of control and ended up causing clear visible injury to Ings - so imo by the letter of the law he shld of been a red card but just an opinion that I would expect someone to not accuse me of trolling and just show a touch of bit of politeness which seems lacking in younger people these days
		
Click to expand...

lol, when your opinions are so outlandish and biased can you expect people not to wonder? Vardy was aggressive, Pickford was just clearing the ball, chalk and cheese.



Bunkermagnet said:



			Remember Mane last season, jumping high with feet against the keeper and being sent off?
I think keepers get the better end of both sticks, the giver and reciever.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, because catching someone in the head is the same as catching them on the hip. Unless you think Ederson is at least 2 feet shorter than Danny Ings?


----------



## PieMan (Aug 20, 2018)

Any qualified referees on here who can give an opinion?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Any qualified referees on here who can give an opinion?
		
Click to expand...

I think if there was one we'd know about it by now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			lol, when your opinions are so outlandish and biased can you expect people not to wonder? Vardy was aggressive, Pickford was just clearing the ball, chalk and cheese.


Yes, because catching someone in the head is the same as catching them on the hip. Unless you think Ederson is at least 2 feet shorter than Danny Ings?
		
Click to expand...

How can they be outlandish and bias when itâ€™s an opinion that a number of people have posted and also said the same opinion - Pickfords foot was high , out of control and dangerous and clearly caught Ings - it may not have had the same force or intent but could quite clearly be dangerous play - he didnâ€™t just clear the ball he also hit a player studs up on someoneâ€™s back - clearly dangerous 

It maybe a different body part compared to Mane etc but itâ€™s still dangerous


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Any qualified referees on here who can give an opinion?
		
Click to expand...

I know one who was about 20yds away from the incident on Saturday, had a clear view and thought there was nothing wrong with it .


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think if there was one we'd know about it by now. 

Click to expand...

But would you really say if you were a qualified ref? Would you dare to let everyone know and be shouted down?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How can they be outlandish and bias when itâ€™s an opinion that a number of people have posted and also said the same opinion - Pickfords foot was high , out of control and dangerous and clearly caught Ings - it may not have had the same force or intent but could quite clearly be dangerous play - he didnâ€™t just clear the ball he also hit a player studs up on someoneâ€™s back - clearly dangerous 

It maybe a different body part compared to Mane etc but itâ€™s still dangerous
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish.
Pickford is in total control and is proved by the fact he cleared the ball with full contact, therefore never out of control or dangerous, itâ€™s a man game!
Itâ€™s the follow on from that that is questionable, Ings turns away as Pickford clears the ball, Pickfords boot on returning to the ground as the ball was in the air he catches Ings.
IF Pickford has intentionally made a second move into Ings he fully deserves a red card for violent conduct.

IF Pickford has unintentionally caught Ings then thatâ€™s exactly what it is, 2 players coming together going for a ball.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How can they be outlandish and bias when itâ€™s an opinion that a number of people have posted and also said the same opinion - Pickfords foot was high , out of control and dangerous and clearly caught Ings - it may not have had the same force or intent but could quite clearly be dangerous play - he didnâ€™t just clear the ball he also hit a player studs up on someoneâ€™s back - clearly dangerous 

It maybe a different body part compared to Mane etc but itâ€™s still dangerous
		
Click to expand...

You said it was worse than Vardy's, that was the laughable part. I can only assume you haven't ever played football, if you had you'd know that some things are unavoidable. He comes out to clear the ball, which is his job, and accidentally catches Ings with his follow through. Of course his foot was high, because the ball was at waist height and he was kicking it. I don't know what else you think he should have done. Just stand still and let Ings latch onto the ball and score perhaps? On Mane's one he got nowhere near the ball and kicked a man in the face - once again to compare the two is laughable.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely convinced some people on this forum have no idea about football.
		
Click to expand...

Good of you to finally admit it. &#128521;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You said it was worse than Vardy's, that was the laughable part. I can only assume you haven't ever played football, if you had you'd know that some things are unavoidable. He comes out to clear the ball, which is his job, and accidentally catches Ings with his follow through. Of course his foot was high, because the ball was at waist height and he was kicking it. I don't know what else you think he should have done. Just stand still and let Ings latch onto the ball and score perhaps? On Mane's one he got nowhere near the ball and kicked a man in the face - once again to compare the two is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

I actually said it was more of a red card so a least get your facts on spot if you are going to start deriding peopleâ€™s opinion in the way you are. 

Pickfords foot was high and he wasnâ€™t in control from what was going to happen after made contact with the ball - if it was an outfield player they would have been given a red card for a high dangerous challenge but he got away with it because he is a keeper - a player getting studs down their back when they standing up means someone has gone in high and dangerous. 

If it was the other way round and Ings made contact with the ball then Pickford high he would have walked


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I actually said it was more of a red card so a least get your facts on spot if you are going to start deriding peopleâ€™s opinion in the way you are. 

Pickfords foot was high and he wasnâ€™t in control from what was going to happen after made contact with the ball - if it was an outfield player they would have been given a red card for a high dangerous challenge but he got away with it because he is a keeper - a player getting studs down their back when they standing up means someone has gone in high and dangerous. 

If it was the other way round and Ings made contact with the ball then Pickford high he would have walked
		
Click to expand...

You haven't answered me. What should Pickford have done? Let Ings through for an easy goal? Cleared but somehow magically made his leg disappear as soon as he'd kicked the ball?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Good of you to finally admit it. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re welcome mate  Did you ever play at a higher level ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You haven't answered me. What should Pickford have done? Let Ings through for an easy goal? Cleared but somehow magically made his leg disappear as soon as he'd kicked the ball?
		
Click to expand...

What Pickford should have done is ensure his actions donâ€™t harm the player - being accidental doesnâ€™t stop it being dangerous - he could have chested the ball then if Ings made contact the foul would have been given - Pickford kicked a high ball and his follow through put studs on the back of a player causing injury , if Pickford canâ€™t clear it without having his studs high then he risks a dangerous tackle - two outfield players doing the same and itâ€™s a red card all day





Yep he is control and certainly not reckless at all


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 20, 2018)

Having played football at a good level as a player going forward you should know that a keeper flying out of goal,or
even coming out of his area at full speed he is to be avoided at all costs.

Having only seen MOTD this morning my thoughts are a red for Vardy and Pickford.

Vardy was over the top and out of control imo.

Pickford out of control out of his penalty area,and i do believe he followed through with a 2nd movement.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 20, 2018)

By the way can anyone go back and find my posts where i said it would all end in tears for Jose.

Paul Pogba said in an interview that they were not up for the game,how the hell can a manager let that happen.
As for the player saying it well we need a lot more than your giving.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Having played football at a good level as a player going forward you should know that a keeper flying out of goal,or
even coming out of his area at full speed he is to be avoided at all costs.

Having only seen MOTD this morning my thoughts are a red for Vardy and Pickford.

Vardy was over the top and out of control imo.

Pickford out of control out of his penalty area,and i do believe he followed through with a 2nd movement.
		
Click to expand...

How is he out of control? Especially when youâ€™re saying a 2nd movement is deliberate!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What Pickford should have done is ensure his actions donâ€™t harm the player - being accidental doesnâ€™t stop it being dangerous - he could have chested the ball then if Ings made contact the foul would have been given - Pickford kicked a high ball and his follow through put studs on the back of a player causing injury , if Pickford canâ€™t clear it without having his studs high then he risks a dangerous tackle - two outfield players doing the same and itâ€™s a red card all day


View attachment 25420


Yep he is control and certainly not reckless at all 

Click to expand...

Top trolling :rofl: a still from an incident that happened in less than a second. :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely convinced some people on this forum have no idea about football.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How is he out of control? Especially when youâ€™re saying a 2nd movement is deliberate!
		
Click to expand...

Well quite simply hes flying through the air,try it mate i think you might see your out of control.
Imo he extends his leg which is quite easy to do.

As i said ive actually played football


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			How is he out of control? Especially when youâ€™re saying a 2nd movement is deliberate!
		
Click to expand...

I think the relevant point under the laws as they now stand is that he is endangering an opponent. 

Apparently intent or playing the ball are no longer factors. 

I don't necessarily agree with the new laws but as they are now I would say that Pickford should have been sent off.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I think the relevant point under the laws as they now stand is that he is endangering an opponent. 

Apparently intent or playing the ball are no longer factors. 

I don't necessarily agree with the new laws but as they are now I would say that Pickford should have been sent off.
		
Click to expand...

Which was why I initially raised the point, I donâ€™t think he is anyway out of control or reckless in coming out to clear the ball.
If the Ref had deemed a 2nd movement as intentional then I have no issue with a red card being shown.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What Pickford should have done is ensure his actions donâ€™t harm the player - being accidental doesnâ€™t stop it being dangerous - he could have chested the ball then if Ings made contact the foul would have been given - Pickford kicked a high ball and his follow through put studs on the back of a player causing injury , if Pickford canâ€™t clear it without having his studs high then he risks a dangerous tackle - two outfield players doing the same and itâ€™s a red card all day


View attachment 25420


Yep he is control and certainly not reckless at all 

Click to expand...

Chesting it would have increased the chances of Ings nicking the ball and scoring, after which Pickford would have been absolutely crucified. Another angle I've not even touched upon is that Ings knows he is second favourite to get to the ball, Pickford is always getting there first but Ings still put himself in harm's way.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Rubbish.
Pickford is in total control and is proved by the fact he cleared the ball with full contact, therefore never out of control or dangerous, itâ€™s a man game!
Itâ€™s the follow on from that that is questionable, Ings turns away as Pickford clears the ball, Pickfords boot on returning to the ground as the ball was in the air he catches Ings.
IF Pickford has intentionally made a second move into Ings he fully deserves a red card for violent conduct.

IF Pickford has unintentionally caught Ings then thatâ€™s exactly what it is, 2 players coming together going for a ball.
		
Click to expand...

You can be in full control, and get the ball first but be guilty of dangerous play. You don't have to make a second move. 

I've not seen it, so can't comment on whether Pickford was guilty or otherwise but it is a misnomer to think just because someone has got the ball cleanly they aren't guilty of dangerous play.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Which was why I initially raised the point, I donâ€™t think he is anyway out of control or reckless in coming out to clear the ball.
If the Ref had deemed a 2nd movement as intentional then I have no issue with a red card being shown.
		
Click to expand...

Intent is irrelevant (barmy I agree) it is all about his actions endangering an opponent. 

It seemed pretty clear that Pickford did "endanger" Ings and, thus, it should have been a red card.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Another angle I've not even touched upon is that Ings knows he is second favourite to get to the ball, Pickford is always getting there first but Ings still put himself in harm's way.
		
Click to expand...

I raised this about 5 pages ago but I reckon I must be on a whole load of people's ignore list as it was not picked up . It is not intelligent from Ings.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Intent is irrelevant (barmy I agree) it is all about his actions endangering an opponent. 

It seemed pretty clear that Pickford did "endanger" Ings and, thus, it should have been a red card.
		
Click to expand...

By this token, all bicycle kicks should be outlawed. What a boring game it would be if players were unable to ever raise their boots above knee height.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I raised this about 5 pages ago but I reckon I must be on a whole load of people's ignore list as it was not picked up . It is not intelligent from Ings.
		
Click to expand...

Surely as a striker he has to go for it?
As I alluded to earlier, if it was an outfield player who had done this would the outcome have been the same? If not then why not?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			By this token, all bicycle kicks should be outlawed. What a boring game it would be if players were unable to ever raise their boots above knee height.
		
Click to expand...

but thats the current state of the rules of the game.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Another angle I've not even touched upon is that Ings knows he is second favourite to get to the ball, Pickford is always getting there first but Ings still put himself in harm's way.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			I raised this about 5 pages ago but I reckon I must be on a whole load of people's ignore list as it was not picked up . It is not intelligent from Ings.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes you know you're going to get there second but you can 'pull' a foul by putting yourself in harm's way. I've done it on occasion and won a free kick. Nowt wrong with it in that respect.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			By this token, all bicycle kicks should be outlawed. What a boring game it would be if players were unable to ever raise their boots above knee height.
		
Click to expand...

And some overhead kicks have been penalised. 

Them's the rules. Not saying I agree with them but they should be applied consistently


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 20, 2018)

Just to stick an idea in the middle of the debates.....this is the exact reason that even VAR will never get all decisions "correct" as people have different interpretations of incidents.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Just to stick an idea in the middle of the debates.....this is the exact reason that even VAR will never get all decisions "correct" as people have different interpretations of incidents.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, I still think it would improve things though by giving the ref a better look at the incidents though. The only thing they'd have to watch out for is how slow motion tends to make things look worse or exaggerated. But yeah, it doesn't make everything black or white, we saw that in the world cup.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Surely as a striker he has to go for it?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he does. It is not a 50-50, it was a 60-40. Not good odds. He could have run towards Pickford and then veered off to save a clattering. He wasn't going to get there first so why put yourself in harms way?



Hobbit said:



			Sometimes you know you're going to get there second but you can 'pull' a foul by putting yourself in harm's way. I've done it on occasion and won a free kick. Nowt wrong with it in that respect.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point but you are choosing to take the hit. History suggests the keeper will not get called if he gets there first. He only gets the foul if he touches it past the keeper. He wasn't close to that so he was only ever going to get hit and not get a foul. Not smart. A man with his injury record needs to be playing with his head more.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Just to stick an idea in the middle of the debates.....this is the exact reason that even VAR will never get all decisions "correct" as people have different interpretations of incidents.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but it will get more decisions right. Offsides, tick, pulling in the penalty area was virtually eliminated by the end of the World Cup, the dive to gain a penalty that gets overturned, tick. There is more to gain via VAR than there is to lose. The World Cup ran it far better than the PL, or FA or whoever trialled it here last season.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 20, 2018)

Well, I am beginning to think there may be a few Green Jersey Union members posting on this forum ...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, I am beginning to think there may be a few Green Jersey Union members posting on this forum ...
		
Click to expand...

Not quite but I'm a defender - I would expect to be allowed to clear the ball at waist height, and if the attacker who is closing me down runs into my boot as I'm bringing it back down, I would probably apologise to him for catching him but I would certainly not expect to be sent off, in fact if a free kick was given I'd be a bit miffed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Decent article on West Ham: https://www.football365.com/news/why-have-west-ham-still-not-solved-their-midfield-problem

Maybe PaulJames shouldn't read it, might be telling you things you already know. Still not sure why Obiang isn't getting a game.
		
Click to expand...

Rice plays there for Ireland and did for Chelsea youth
Obiang is class should be playing

Noble is awful. Worst player in our squad . Been carrying him for about 3 seasons


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 20, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Rice plays there for Ireland and did for Chelsea youth
Obiang is class should be playing

Noble is awful. Worst player in our squad . Been carrying him for about 3 seasons
		
Click to expand...

No arguments here! I've always disliked Noble, but then I'm a Spurs fan - I thought all the Hammers loved him. I had figured Wilshere would be his direct replacement, rather than play alongside him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			No arguments here! I've always disliked Noble, but then I'm a Spurs fan - I thought all the Hammers loved him. I had figured Wilshere would be his direct replacement, rather than play alongside him.
		
Click to expand...

When we signed Jack a photo was put up of the pair and someone commented on Twitter â€œitâ€™s like when you get a new dog a year before your dog diesâ€

Spot on.

Replacement. 

Noble offers the team very little. Heâ€™s a terrible leader. Making him captain has held us back past 4 seasons. Means you have to start him all the time when we have better players 

If he wasnâ€™t born in Canning Town I doubt he would have even 100 appearances


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Not quite but I'm a defender - I would expect to be allowed to clear the ball at waist height, and if the attacker who is closing me down runs into my boot as I'm bringing it back down, I would probably apologise to him for catching him but I would certainly not expect to be sent off, in fact if a free kick was given I'd be a bit miffed.
		
Click to expand...

With all due respect there's a bit of a chasm of difference between Sunday morning leagues and the Prem...
The tackles made by Jagielka and Vardy wouldn't have even raised an eyebrow outside of the top tier...
Might have started a 'handbags' session mind...
There is now meant to be a 'duty of care' aspect in the manner rules are applied...
As I've already noted previously genuinely feel GK's seemed to get excused from that... 

Back in the day if a defender didn't leave some stud marks on the opposition he'd have been in trouble with management...
Game is meant to have moved on from that...

Be interesting to see what gets said when the decision goes the other way in a similar circumstance...


----------



## sam85 (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely convinced some people on this forum have no idea about football.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514; &#128514; this is brilliant


----------



## Jensen (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What Pickford should have done is ensure his actions donâ€™t harm the player - being accidental doesnâ€™t stop it being dangerous - he could have chested the ball then if Ings made contact the foul would have been given - s:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that's rubbish. If Pickford had chested the ball he runs the risk of getting clattered big time. Secondly, he runs the risk of losing possession and conceding a goal.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Any qualified referees on here who can give an opinion?
		
Click to expand...

Ave done the odd under 10's games as ref and let me tell you it was brutal. Some of the mothers of them kids Lordy Lordy. Prem league refs have it easy. So with me qualifications as a bona fida ref. Both Pickford and Vardy deserved a red.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What Pickford should have done is ensure his actions donâ€™t harm the player - being accidental doesnâ€™t stop it being dangerous - he could have chested the ball then if Ings made contact the foul would have been given - Pickford kicked a high ball and his follow through put studs on the back of a player causing injury , if Pickford canâ€™t clear it without having his studs high then he risks a dangerous tackle - two outfield players doing the same and itâ€™s a red card all day


View attachment 25420


Yep he is control and certainly not reckless at all 

Click to expand...

even though that is a milli second photo it does endorse that it is a deffo red card and a retrospective decision should be taken. Why, I have never ever seen a ball kicked like that, if Pickford had kicked it like that it has gone back over his head. Studs are up end of, and if that is an outfield player he has choice of the best shower and can bend over for the soap without a single worry.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Well quite simply hes flying through the air,try it mate i think you might see your out of control.
Imo he extends his leg which is quite easy to do.

As i said ive actually played football

Click to expand...

PJ, al say this again coz me last comment on this went Uncommented on, what is the differance between a player who has both feet off the ground when going for a tackle and a goalie who has both feet off the floor when kicking a ball. Nothing. If ones a red, then so is the other.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I raised this about 5 pages ago but I reckon I must be on a whole load of people's ignore list as it was not picked up . It is not intelligent from Ings.
		
Click to expand...

If Ings was playing for me and not gone for it, he would be on the bus midweek playing against Rochdale U 16's


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Sorry, but that's rubbish. If Pickford had chested the ball he runs the risk of getting clattered big time. Secondly, he runs the risk of losing possession and conceding a goal.
		
Click to expand...

Then he made the poor choice to rush out and clear it - just because the striker may nick the ball off him doesnâ€™t mean he is entitled to hit a bouncing ball with the chance of ending up his foot being in a high dangerous position - if it was a defender he would have been sent off for a reckless dangerous tackle - if that was VVD on Harry Kane for example then the screams would be for VVD to be red carded - it doesnâ€™t matter â€œwhat would have happened ifâ€ - the GK still isnâ€™t entitled to have his foot high and in a dangerous position and clearly not in control of where he foot will go after the ball is cleared


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			PJ, al say this again coz me last comment on this went Uncommented on, what is the differance between a player who has both feet off the ground when going for a tackle and a goalie who has both feet off the floor when kicking a ball. Nothing. If ones a red, then so is the other.
		
Click to expand...

Pickford wasnâ€™t tackling anybody he was clearing the ball, from what youâ€™ve posted youâ€™re saying youâ€™ve never seen a keeper leave the box to clear the ball?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Sometimes you know you're going to get there second but you can 'pull' a foul by putting yourself in harm's way. I've done it on occasion and won a free kick. Nowt wrong with it in that respect.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? â€œPullâ€ a foul ? You mean like forwards do in the box to win a penalty and this forum goes into meltdown about deliberating cheating or are you saying cheating is ok?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Well quite simply hes flying through the air,try it mate i think you might see your out of control.
Imo he extends his leg which is quite easy to do.

As i said ive actually played football

Click to expand...

Did he lose control on contact with the ball or on take off? 
If heâ€™s extended his leg that is the 2nd motion Iâ€™m on about and would be controlled and deliberate and is a red.
Iâ€™d also argue a keeper is never out of control flying through the air as thatâ€™s his job and he is propelling himself unless they are knocked into or knock into something else.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			If Ings was playing for me and not gone for it, he would be on the bus midweek playing against Rochdale U 16's
		
Click to expand...

I maintain that he wasn't close enough to warrant going for it. It was a pointless challenge that he was never going to win. 50-50 is a different matter but I didn't see it that way.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 20, 2018)

So is Ings in control at the point of impact? 2 feet off the ground, not looking where he is going. Could have clattered into Pickford and killed him. Reckless if you ask me. I hope he gets a 3 game ban too. Oh, and everyone who jumped for a header this weekend.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What Pickford should have done is ensure his actions donâ€™t harm the player - being accidental doesnâ€™t stop it being dangerous - he could have chested the ball then if Ings made contact the foul would have been given - Pickford kicked a high ball and his follow through put studs on the back of a player causing injury , if Pickford canâ€™t clear it without having his studs high then he risks a dangerous tackle - two outfield players doing the same and itâ€™s a red card all day


View attachment 25420


Yep he is control and certainly not reckless at all 

Click to expand...

Dunno, Ings's back could have easily seen Pickfords boot lose a stud, or two.:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2018)

Whats the fall out between Palace and their "ultras" section. The Echo is saying "[FONT=&quot]Howdy from Selhurst Park, a place where it might get loud.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Or perhaps not as loud as normal, given the stand-off between the Palace â€˜ultrasâ€™ and the club that means their usual singing section wonâ€™t be here tonight. At least not all sat together at any rate."[/FONT]


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Just seen MOTD re-run...
How does Kennedy not get sent off for swinging a kick at a Cardiff player right under the nose of the ref..?
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Ref missed it. He will get a retrospective ban.
		
Click to expand...

It would appear not....
That's it - I'm done with football.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Eh? â€œPullâ€ a foul ? You mean like forwards do in the box to win a penalty and this forum goes into meltdown about deliberating cheating or are you saying cheating is ok?
		
Click to expand...

No Iâ€™m not advocating cheating - you misunderstand what im saying. 

You commit to going for the ball knowing youâ€™re probably going to get there second but also knowing your opponent is going to have to go in recklessly if heâ€™s to get there first. 

It then down down to the ref to decide if your opponent was reckless or not, even though he got the ball first. 

You see see plenty of free kicks, on match of the day, where a player gets there first but then carries on through the guy coming in second. Itâ€™s deemed reckless.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Top trolling :rofl: a still from an incident that happened in less than a second. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t there another still from the other week ehen The Rangers lad got sent off. Made the incident look very bad and in real time it as nothing and the red card even got rescinded


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Wasnâ€™t there another still from the other week ehen The Rangers lad got sent off. Made the incident look very bad and in real time it as nothing and the red card even got rescinded
		
Click to expand...

There was a still from the CL Final showing Salah grabbing Ramos first, but that was ignored.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			No Iâ€™m not advocating cheating - you misunderstand what im saying. 

You commit to going for the ball knowing youâ€™re probably going to get there second but also knowing your opponent is going to have to go in recklessly if heâ€™s to get there first. 

It then down down to the ref to decide if your opponent was reckless or not, even though he got the ball first. 

You see see plenty of free kicks, on match of the day, where a player gets there first but then carries on through the guy coming in second. Itâ€™s deemed reckless.
		
Click to expand...

If you get the chance to see the incident in real time as Lord T says Ings knows he isnâ€™t going to get the ball and turns his back, thatâ€™s the reason he gets the marks there.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I maintain that he wasn't close enough to warrant going for it. It was a pointless challenge that he was never going to win. 50-50 is a different matter but I didn't see it that way.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt think it  was 50 50 but you never know where the ball is gonna go if it hits ings. Its happened before. Just putting keeper under pressure is enough.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2018)

According to Dermot Gallagher (like him or not he did do it at the top level) it wasn't a red card http://www.skysports.com/football/n...k-is-a-red-card-offence-says-dermot-gallagher


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2018)

Another Liverpool dive !


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 20, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Another Liverpool dive !
		
Click to expand...

Not according to the 5live commentary. And they thought Salah was good to stay on his feet not long before in the box.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Not according to the 5live commentary. And they thought Salah was good to stay on his feet not long before in the box.
		
Click to expand...

He got 7.8 from the Russian judge


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

chrisd said:



			He got 7.8 from the Russian judge
		
Click to expand...

As shown in the replays Sahko clipped him as he was about the shoot and Salah went down a bit too theatrical maybe but still doesnâ€™t stop it being a penalty from the Sahko clip - but then Zaha is spending the whole game doing the same thing - going down at the nearest of touches


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 20, 2018)

Any other club and you would be berating the player but nope one of your own.. itâ€™s fine. Double standards


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2018)

Clear dive


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It would appear not....
That's it - I'm done with football.
		
Click to expand...

Amazed by that &#128542;. (The decision, not your comment)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 20, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a tough three points - not many are going to win there , really impressed with Palace - really solid and hard to break down but with Zaha a massive threat on the break. Felt sorry for the young lad who got the red as he looks a talent - maybe wasnâ€™t a red if Salah isnâ€™t getting the ball  - Palace just need to find a way to get Benteke scoring. 

The back four for Liverpool were brilliant - Gomes was brilliant but VVD just World Class , very efficient in the middle - solid and a good three points to get - clean sheet and the GK big hand in that


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Game was over as a competition once Palace went down to 10.

The pen? Youâ€™d be screaming for it if itâ€™s your team and fuming if itâ€™s against you.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whats the fall out between Palace and their "ultras" section. The Echo is saying "[FONT="]Howdy from Selhurst Park, a place where it might get loud.[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#141414][FONT="]Or perhaps not as loud as normal, given the stand-off between the Palace â€˜ultrasâ€™ and the club that means their usual singing section wonâ€™t be here tonight. At least not all sat together at any rate."[/FONT]

Click to expand...

They requested a move from the corner section to behind the goal, the club were agreeable as long as the fans sat behind the goal were ok to move. They declined the request so the ultras havenâ€™t bought the corner section tickets and werenâ€™t present en masse. Negotiations continue but canâ€™t really see a solution.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2018)

Could have got a draw against a side who will finish top 4 . Still think Salah dived but he was given the opportunity too. It didn't look like Salah had control of the ball for the sending off but PL refs imo are pretty crap &#128513;

Looks like we've got a good chance of mid table + with that team.  Benteke has to find the net soon or he's got to go


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 20, 2018)

Sakho had a couple of nibbles at him with the ball gone, so yes it's a foul but for me it's over as a discussion when Gary Neville says it's a penalty for Liverpool, if he says it then there can be little doubt.

Palace a very very good side though and I don't think anyone will have an easy game there, fair play to them.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s a tough three points - not many are going to win there , really impressed with Palace - really solid and hard to break down but with Zaha a massive threat on the break. Felt sorry for the young lad who got the red as he looks a talent - maybe wasnâ€™t a red if Salah isnâ€™t getting the ball  - Palace just need to find a way to get Benteke scoring. 

The back four for Liverpool were brilliant - Gomes was brilliant but VVD just World Class , very efficient in the middle - solid and a good three points to get - clean sheet and the GK big hand in that
		
Click to expand...

Well your manager thought your full backs could have been better, so maybe no so brilliant :thup:  think AA needs to improve on his crosses.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2018)

Liverpool probably edged it but Palace look a very solid outfit this season and think they'll be comfortable in mid-table. As others have said one of those you'd want for your team and would be annoyed if you conceded it. There was contact but the dive was theatrical (imo). All we need now is the prediction league table


----------



## chrisd (Aug 20, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Liverpool probably edged it but Palace look a very solid outfit this season and think they'll be comfortable in mid-table. As others have said one of those you'd want for your team and would be annoyed if you conceded it. There was contact but the dive was theatrical (imo). All we need now is the prediction league table
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool more than edged it but didn't look so good up front. Its sad that a young lad gets sent off when the ref isn't up with play enough to see that Salah had knocked the ball away and therefore it wasn't denying a goal scoring chance  I agree with you on the penalty


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			They requested a move from the corner section to behind the goal, the club were agreeable as long as the fans sat behind the goal were ok to move. They declined the request so the ultras havenâ€™t bought the corner section tickets and werenâ€™t present en masse. Negotiations continue but canâ€™t really see a solution.
		
Click to expand...

City may put a bid in for them......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Sakho had a couple of nibbles at him with the ball gone, so yes it's a foul but for me it's over as a discussion when Gary Neville says it's a penalty for Liverpool, if he says it then there can be little doubt.

Palace a very very good side though and I don't think anyone will have an easy game there, fair play to them.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit unfair on Neville, think he calls it as he sees it most weeks.


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 20, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			They requested a move from the corner section to behind the goal, the club were agreeable as long as the fans sat behind the goal were ok to move. They declined the request so the ultras havenâ€™t bought the corner section tickets and werenâ€™t present en masse. Negotiations continue but canâ€™t really see a solution.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite right. They asked to move to straight behind the goal and the club agreed. Then when some of the season ticket holders behind the goal learnt of this they kicked off and the club went back on the agreement made. The fans were never consulted at any stage and there was just rumour upon rumour. Club has handled it really poorly and it has really split the support.

At the end of the day, we had a great atmosphere with those boys as an organised unit and the club has completely screwed it up. Just hope they can sit down and agree a solution.


----------



## Swingalot (Aug 20, 2018)

As for the game, just thought we did not get the breaks. The foul against pva for the tackle on Milner that then led to the goal was the same as Milnerâ€™s tackle aga8st Zaha minutes earlier, which the ref decided was ok. The ball then breaks off a deflected shot out wide straight to a Liberpool player and then he feeds Salah and down he goes in 3 phases.
Happy with the way we played, looking pretty positive for the season which is a strange feeling for a Palace fan!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			As for the game, just thought we did not get the breaks. The foul against pva for the tackle on Milner that then led to the goal was the same as Milnerâ€™s tackle aga8st Zaha minutes earlier, which the ref decided was ok. The ball then breaks off a deflected shot out wide straight to a Liberpool player and then he feeds Salah and down he goes in 3 phases.
Happy with the way we played, looking pretty positive for the season which is a strange feeling for a Palace fan!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, Oliver didnâ€™t give the foul against pva, the linesman did.
The lad who was sent off looks a talent :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Great to have MNF back and much better with Neville and Carragher.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Great to have MNF back and much better with Neville and Carragher.
		
Click to expand...

Carragher shouldnt be on their after spitting, he should've been replaced by the serial drink driver/drug abuser Merson because he's funnier


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Another lpool dive
7.8 Russian judge
clear dive
still think he dived
then agrees with homer (of all people) that youâ€™d be screaming for a pen if itâ€™s your club.

sake


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Another lpool dive
7.8 Russian judge
clear dive
still think he dived
then agrees with homer (of all people) that youâ€™d be screaming for a pen if itâ€™s your club.

sake
		
Click to expand...

Not too sure of any inconsistency there  I thought Salah did the "any contact in the box go down like you've been shot by a sniper" bit.

Homer said that if it happens to your player you'd want a pen, sure, if Zaha had gone down in similar fashion I'd have said the same as others on here and claimed a pen - normal fan bias I'd argue  ðŸ˜


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 21, 2018)

Either I was the only one who listened to the game on 5live last night, or people are choosing to ignore that they thought a) it was a pen, and b) Salah was applauded for staying on his feet Earlier in the game after having contact in the box. At least one of the commentary team WAS a professional footballer so must know what theyâ€™re talking about


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Either I was the only one who listened to the game on 5live last night, or people are choosing to ignore that they thought a) it was a pen, and b) Salah was applauded for staying on his feet Earlier in the game after having contact in the box. At least one of the commentary team WAS a professional footballer so must know what theyâ€™re talking about

Click to expand...

Nah, I'm a Palace fan and like any fan of any club in the country I know when it is, and isn't, a pen against my team.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2018)

Salah pen; from the first showing, in real time, I thought no contact and a dive. From the second angle, definite contact and maybe did disrupt Salah enough for him to go down, I.e. not a dive. Whatever, a definite pen and well done to the ref.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 21, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Salah pen; from the first showing, in real time, I thought no contact and a dive. From the second angle, definite contact and maybe did disrupt Salah enough for him to go down, I.e. not a dive. Whatever, a definite pen and well done to the ref.
		
Click to expand...

Do they have Specsavers in Spain ?  &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Do they have Specsavers in Spain ?  ï˜‚ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps Sakho shouldnâ€™t be so clumsy?
Anyway, I thought you Eagles had good eyesight?


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Either I was the only one who listened to the game on 5live last night, or people are choosing to ignore that they thought a) it was a pen, and b) Salah was applauded for staying on his feet Earlier in the game after having contact in the box. At least one of the commentary team WAS a professional footballer so must know what theyâ€™re talking about

Click to expand...

I listened to it on my way back from Liverpool, none of the commentators were on the fence and all said it was a pen as there was contact, them's the rules! 

A standing ovation for the lad sent off who worked tirelessly apparently getting back and is a great prospect, again they all agreed the lad had no choice and it was a red card.

Sounds like Palace won't be scrapping at the bottom this season, I'm not taking too much from the Terriers results, to have their 2 match start was always going to be tough, but they must beat Cardiff to start building on some confidence as they can play some nice football.

West Ham, Cardiff, Southampton & Fulham in the bottom 4 mix for me.

Man City, Liverpool, Chelsea, Spurs plus 1 rouge (outsider) team in top 4 mix.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Salah pen; from the first showing, in real time, I thought no contact and a dive. From the second angle, definite contact and maybe did disrupt Salah enough for him to go down, I.e. not a dive. Whatever, a definite pen and well done to the ref.
		
Click to expand...

Almost as if Salah â€œpulledâ€ a foul.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			According to Dermot Gallagher (like him or not he did do it at the top level) it wasn't a red card http://www.skysports.com/football/n...k-is-a-red-card-offence-says-dermot-gallagher

Click to expand...

_DERMOT SAYS: "I don't think this is a foul. The player gets the ball quite clearly. The goalkeeper goes to win the ball, he gets the ball and he's in the air, and his boot catches the shirt. I don't think any referee is going to give a foul for that._

_"The goalkeeper has to go for the ball and he's cleared the ball. He's got tangled up in the shirt, and the referee was right to play on."

_
That settles it then. :thup:


----------



## Jensen (Aug 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Carragher shouldnt be on their after spitting, he should've been replaced by the serial drink driver/drug abuser Merson because he's funnier
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Carragher not being on there, but Merson ? The guy can't even tell you whose playing despite it being plastered all over his shirt


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



_DERMOT SAYS: "I don't think this is a foul. The player gets the ball quite clearly. The goalkeeper goes to win the ball, he gets the ball and he's in the air, and his boot catches the shirt. I don't think any referee is going to give a foul for that._

_"The goalkeeper has to go for the ball and he's cleared the ball. He's got tangled up in the shirt, and the referee was right to play on."

_
That settles it then. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Why does it?

Just cos one ref says it was/wasnt doesnt make it lore.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Agree with Carragher not being on there, but Merson ? The guy can't even tell you whose playing despite it being plastered all over his shirt
		
Click to expand...

I reckon Stuâ€™s comment is tongue in cheek.
Can I ask why you think Carragher shouldnâ€™t be on there?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why does it?

Just cos one ref says it was/wasnt doesnt make it lore.
		
Click to expand...

It settles it because he agreed with what I said of course.   Still, it's the nearest thing to an authority on it we could get - an actual ref's view.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why does it?

Just cos one ref says it was/wasnt doesnt make it lore.
		
Click to expand...

Because it backs up his opinion that means itâ€™s sorted - but doesnâ€™t take into account that Gallagher had plenty of mistakes in his time and wrong decisions - did laugh when he says â€œtangled with shirt â€œ - that doesnâ€™t explain the two big stud marks going across Ings back - many refs wonâ€™t give it because itâ€™s a keeper , any outfield player doing it and itâ€™s a red card all day


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It settles it because he agreed with what I said of course.   Still, it's the nearest thing to an authority on it we could get - an actual ref's view.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm going with what Homer says, because he is a qualified ref, dontcherknow.

1980's vintage, so like GCSE maths exams, maybe the criteria was different in them days.:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because it backs up his opinion that means itâ€™s sorted - but doesnâ€™t take into account that Gallagher had plenty of mistakes in his time and wrong decisions - did laugh when he says â€œtangled with shirt â€œ - that doesnâ€™t explain the two big stud marks going across Ings back - many refs wonâ€™t give it because itâ€™s a keeper , any outfield player doing it and itâ€™s a red card all day
		
Click to expand...

Not just my opinion but that of a number on here. Of course Gallagher made mistakes but he has done it at that level and in HIS opinion it wasn't a foul. Ultimately that is the same opinion as on the field. It's about making decisions and opinion and clearly both the ref on the day and Gallagher didn't see it as a red card. Others will disagree but it won't change the outcome and there isn't going to be any retrospective action


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because it backs up his opinion that means itâ€™s sorted - but doesnâ€™t take into account that Gallagher had plenty of mistakes in his time and wrong decisions - did laugh when he says â€œtangled with shirt â€œ - that doesnâ€™t explain the two big stud marks going across Ings back - many refs wonâ€™t give it because itâ€™s a keeper , any outfield player doing it and itâ€™s a red card all day
		
Click to expand...

From the bloke who posted the photo to back his point up! :rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			From the bloke who posted the photo to back his point up! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Everton keeper on an on-loan Liverpool striker. Small wonder which side he would take in that debate.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Everton keeper on an on-loan Liverpool striker. Small wonder which side he would take in that debate.
		
Click to expand...

Shocker! 

Pickford certainly caught him, my initial post was genuine in that on another day, regardless of club loyalties, I could see a different ref making a different decision and the issue of consistencey would be raised.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Shocker! 

Pickford certainly caught him, my initial post was genuine in that on another day, regardless of club loyalties, I could see a different ref making a different decision and the issue of consistencey would be raised.
		
Click to expand...

But which one would be right? There'll never be 100% consistency because of the human factor. They're both right, and both wrong. Play to the whistle


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			But which one would be right? There'll never be 100% consistency because of the human factor. They're both right, and both wrong. Play to the whistle
		
Click to expand...

Yep, itâ€™s trying to prove intent, but the ref is the one castigated.
Pokerjoke believes Pickford made a 2nd movement with his leg, maybe the ref didnâ€™t have that angle.
Ings turned his back, is that reckless or was he expecting to be hit.
Certainly agree keepers are protected, last night I thought Hennessey got lucky, Mane was watching the ball, keeper and 2 players collide, keeper given a foul!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 22, 2018)

Michael Oliver has awarded Liverpool 7 penalties in the last 9 Liverpool games he has refereed. The 12th man not the Cop.....


Come back Howard Webb!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 22, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Michael Oliver has awarded Liverpool 7 penalties in the last 9 Liverpool games he has refereed. The 12th man not the Cop.....


Come back Howard Webb! 

Click to expand...

He's our best ref


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Michael Oliver has awarded Liverpool 7 penalties in the last 9 Liverpool games he has refereed. The 12th man not the Cop.....


Come back Howard Webb! 

Click to expand...

What are his stats for giving penalties in all games though? Irrelevant stat without context. There seems to be a penalty in 7 out of 9 games generally these days.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Michael Oliver has awarded Liverpool 7 penalties in the last 9 Liverpool games he has refereed. The 12th man not the Cop.....


Come back Howard Webb! 

Click to expand...

Still needs to up his game to get near Mike Riley's United penalty stats.:whoo:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 22, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Still needs to up his game to get near Mike Riley's United penalty stats.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

the biggest concern though is Mike Riley is the refs boss....... and still Oliver gets away with this record.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 22, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			the biggest concern though is Mike Riley is the refs boss....... and still Oliver gets away with this record. 

Click to expand...

Jesus! Some people are obsessed with the Liv


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What are his stats for giving penalties in all games though? Irrelevant stat without context. There seems to be a penalty in 7 out of 9 games generally these days.
		
Click to expand...

Looks as though he gives a penalty for every two games he refs........

https://www.whoscored.com/Referees/89/Show/Michael-Oliver


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 22, 2018)

Been sent a what's app message today which states that last time Utd won a match by five or more goals was back in August 2011. However since August 2011 Man City have won a match by five or more 21 times. Anyone able to clarify that or is it fake news.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



_DERMOT SAYS: "I don't think this is a foul. The player gets the ball quite clearly. The goalkeeper goes to win the ball, he gets the ball and he's in the air, and his boot catches the shirt. I don't think any referee is going to give a foul for that._

_"The goalkeeper has to go for the ball and he's cleared the ball. He's got tangled up in the shirt, and the referee was right to play on."

_
That settles it then. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

i Thought He was a goalkeeper when he is in his 18yrd box, as soon as he leaves the 18yd box he is just another player!
Any other player whose foot is that high would be deemed out of control and it would be a foul and possibly a red card.

Jamie Vardy got the ball the other day but he got a red card for excessive force whatâ€™s that?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 22, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Jamie Vardy got the ball the other day but he got a red card for excessive force whatâ€™s that?
		
Click to expand...

Vardy was totally deserving of his red card. There's one angle on the replays that shows he has a little look at where the opponent is as he's going towards the ball. In my opinion he definitely knew what he was doing.

Watch the two replays from around 22 seconds into this clip. He definitely has a little look.......

https://www.thesun.co.uk/video/foot...cester-after-dangerous-tackle-against-wolves/


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 22, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Vardy was totally deserving of his red card. There's one angle on the replays that shows he has a little look at where the opponent is as he's going towards the ball. In my opinion he definitely knew what he was doing.

Watch the two replays from around 22 seconds into this clip. He definitely has a little look.......

https://www.thesun.co.uk/video/foot...cester-after-dangerous-tackle-against-wolves/

Click to expand...

And his foot got Doherty just under the knee.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 22, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			And his foot got Doherty just under the knee.
		
Click to expand...

Pickford got Ings in the back.
I think Vardy got what he deserved but Pickford got away with one because heâ€™s a goalkeeper, but out of his area hes just another player.

Dermot was saying because Pickford got the ball itâ€™s ok to have your foot in the air studs showing endangering your opponent I think heâ€™s wrong.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 23, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Vardy was totally deserving of his red card. There's one angle on the replays that shows he has a little look at where the opponent is as he's going towards the ball. In my opinion he definitely knew what he was doing.

Watch the two replays from around 22 seconds into this clip. He definitely has a little look.......

https://www.thesun.co.uk/video/foot...cester-after-dangerous-tackle-against-wolves/

Click to expand...

It's a messed up game if we class looking at someone as an indication you're going to try to hurt them. If he doesn't look, how is he supposed to know if he even needs to tackle or not?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			i Thought He was a goalkeeper when he is in his 18yrd box, as soon as he leaves the 18yd box he is just another player!
Any other player whose foot is that high would be deemed out of control and it would be a foul and possibly a red card.

Jamie Vardy got the ball the other day but he got a red card for excessive force whatâ€™s that?
		
Click to expand...

I don't really want to drag this up again as we've done it to death now, but the Vardy incident was completely different, obviously. He drove his studs into the guy's knee above the height of the ball. Pickford simply followed through with a standard clearance and accidentally caught him. I don't believe it's 'high foot' - players kick the ball at waist height all the time. High foot is when people get a boot to the face. But anyway, we all have differing views and no one is changing their mind any time soon so let's move on. :lol:


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Pickford got Ings in the back.
I think Vardy got what he deserved but Pickford got away with one because heâ€™s a goalkeeper, but out of his area hes just another player.

Dermot was saying because Pickford got the ball itâ€™s ok to have your foot in the air studs showing endangering your opponent I think heâ€™s wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Christ. Try and kick the ball without your studs leaving the ground and see where you get. :mmm:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2018)

Blimey, when is the next PL match, when is the next Jose press conference? New record required.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blimey, when is the next PL match, when is the next Jose press conference? New record required.
		
Click to expand...

I shall propose a new topic, haha.

Why has there been talk of a 'crisis' just because Bravo got injured? He's only 2nd choice, would have played League Cup and say idly on the bench the rest of the time. They've now panicked and recalled a guy from Holland - why? If Grimshaw was good enough to be 3rd choice (since they sold Hart and Gunn), then why is he not trusted to be 2nd choice? That's the whole point of a 3rd choice, to train with the squad and be ready to step onto the bench if needed. Wouldn't it make more sense to have left the Montenegrin lad on loan for now so he gets games, and only recalled him if and when something happened to Ederson or Grimshaw? It all seems uncharacteristically panicky from Pep.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2018)

Orikoru, I agree with that. If your 3rd choice is so inadequate then he should not be at a club like City. I don't think they should be allowed to recall the keeper on loan, stick with what they have. Chances are the spare keeper will never get on the pitch but if he does it is his chance, and City's, to see what he is about at that level.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Orikoru, I agree with that. If your 3rd choice is so inadequate then he should not be at a club like City. I don't think they should be allowed to recall the keeper on loan, stick with what they have. Chances are the spare keeper will never get on the pitch but if he does it is his chance, and City's, to see what he is about at that level.
		
Click to expand...

Arenâ€™t we missing the point, with Bravo injured 3rd choice becomes 2nd choice, if 1st choice or new 2nd choice gets injured, they have no back up and would be looking at U18â€™s etc.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2018)

If 1st or 2nd choice gets injured, accepting that the original 2nd is already injured, then City can apply for special dispensation from the league to get another keeper in on loan. How many times does a keeper get injured? Very rare and City are not in that position yet. Nobody gets more splinters than the back up keeper, they rarely take the tracksuit off on a match day during the season.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Arenâ€™t we missing the point, with Bravo injured 3rd choice becomes 2nd choice, if 1st choice or new 2nd choice gets injured, they have no back up and would be looking at U18â€™s etc.
		
Click to expand...

As I said at the end of my post - if they had the option to recall the keeper from loan, why not just do that if and when one of the other two becomes injured? Doing it now just means they have two keepers sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 23, 2018)

It doesnâ€™t work that quick though, City have 2 fit first team keepers, one keeper pulls a muscle warming up for example, you suddenly have no back up.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 23, 2018)

This is more interesting than Vardy/ Pickford.
Last time I was told off was by my school teacher.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2018)

To be fair, at this point they could put Stones in goal and be no worse off. All their keeper needs to do is play it out from the back on the occasionally goal kick!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			It doesnâ€™t work that quick though, City have 2 fit first team keepers, one keeper pulls a muscle warming up for example, you suddenly have no back up.
		
Click to expand...

Big Nev didn't need 2 back ups. How many back ups do they need? Football has gone soft :ears:. 

Let's get back to having an outfield player going in goal for the last 20 minutes of a match following an injury to a keeper. Who didn't love that?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Big Nev didn't need 2 back ups. How many back ups do they need? Football has gone soft :ears:. 

Let's get back to having an outfield player going in goal for the last 20 minutes of a match following an injury to a keeper. Who didn't love that?
		
Click to expand...

Not doing the double, instead of us, in 1986 refutes that argument.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not doing the double, instead of us, in 1986 refutes that argument.

Click to expand...

I don't remember him being injured in that season. How did the keeper situation affect that? You will have to remind me, too many years have passed by.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't remember him being injured in that season. How did the keeper situation affect that? You will have to remind me, too many years have passed by.
		
Click to expand...

And if, you know, yer history.........:ears:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't remember him being injured in that season. How did the keeper situation affect that? You will have to remind me, too many years have passed by.
		
Click to expand...

Got injured playing for Wales, missed the end of the season and replaced by Bobby Mimms.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 23, 2018)

Okay, Mimms came in but he was the no. 2. Coming back to the original point, Nev was injured the no 2 steps in. It is how it works. No need for an emergency plane to bring in another keeper.

A good bit of fun for you to remember the days when you used to win the league, :ears:, I'll give you that . Now if only I could remember who won it the following year


----------



## Jensen (Aug 23, 2018)

If I'm not mistaken Mimms went on to play at Wembley that season is


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Jensen said:



			If I'm not mistaken Mimms went on to play at Wembley that season is
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he did v Liv


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ah the good old days........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 23, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Ah the good old days........


View attachment 25425

Click to expand...

I've got a mate who was in the Anny road dart club.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 23, 2018)

Jensen said:



			If I'm not mistaken Mimms went on to play at Wembley that season is
		
Click to expand...

He conceded 3. #ifithadnthavebeenforbignevgettinginjured


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Ah the good
Old days
View attachment 25425

Click to expand...

If memory serves me right that was taken at a City game &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			If memory serves me right that was taken at a City game &#9785;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Your memories gone, Anfield!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2018)

Seems Hugo Lloris has been charged with drink driving


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems Hugo Lloris has been charged with drink driving
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side, even he'll have more points than Arsenal now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			On the plus side, even he'll have more points than Arsenal now.
		
Click to expand...

That is wrong, but funny.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems Hugo Lloris has been charged with drink driving
		
Click to expand...

So he joins a list of other PL players, Firmino and Rooney to name 2.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			On the plus side, even he'll have more points than Arsenal now.
		
Click to expand...

Why will he?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Why will he?
		
Click to expand...

On his driving license... it's a joke.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			On his driving license... it's a joke.
		
Click to expand...

But the problem is you usually only get at ban not a ban and points so like Arsenal he will have zero points


----------



## Jensen (Aug 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems Hugo Lloris has been charged with drink driving
		
Click to expand...

Idiot, absolutely no excuse


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 24, 2018)

Good news, glad to see.
https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/roma-fan-sentenced-over-violent-15068646


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2018)

Gutted, it seems sheik Mansour who owns City, his cousin put in a Â£2 billion bid for Liverpool but was turned down. Would of loved to of seen that go through. Oh some of the comments  I had lined up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Gutted, it seems sheik Mansour who owns City, his cousin put in a Â£2 billion bid for Liverpool but was turned down. Would of loved to of seen that go through. Oh some of the comments  I had lined up.
		
Click to expand...

Along the lines of what?


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Along the lines of what?
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't be where you are if it wasn't for the oil money &#128513;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			You wouldn't be where you are if it wasn't for the oil money &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Caught you in my nett (sic), Tash.


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Caught you in my nett (sic), Tash. 

Click to expand...

What a great 'own goal' :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2018)

Fish said:



			What a great 'own goal' :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That was one of me kinder comments &#128513;. Joking aside Fish, when Sheik Mansour was looking for a prem league club, apparantly his first choice was Arsenal. He was put off because or the rift between the two main shareholders and was told he would probably never own Arsenal outright. He then bought City which was also a massive club. Me point is, someone has 2 billion in loose change lying about and wants to buy a marquee club. One that's maybe in a bit of turmoil. Any ideas who could be next on the radar. &#128563;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			That was one of me kinder comments &#128513;. Joking aside Fish, when Sheik Mansour was looking for a prem league club, apparantly his first choice was Arsenal. He was put off because or the rift between the two main shareholders and was told he would probably never own Arsenal outright. He then bought *City which was also a massive club.* Me point is, someone has 2 billion in loose change lying about and wants to buy a marquee club. One that's maybe in a bit of turmoil. Any ideas who could be next on the radar. &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

Really  Massive ? 

And there would be a very big subtle difference "IF" someone bought out Liverpool now compared to when a Sheikh bought Man City


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 25, 2018)

I'd be more than happy for someone with a spare two billion to hand it over to Kroenke...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really  Massive ? 

And there would be a very big subtle difference "IF" someone bought out Liverpool now compared to when a Sheikh bought Man City
		
Click to expand...

The main one would be youâ€™d not have a problem with Liverpool having a bench full of Â£50m players,because obviously thatâ€™d be different ðŸ™„


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 25, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			He then bought City which was also a massive club.. &#63027;
		
Click to expand...

Your right Tashy.. massive, absolutely massive!  Curly Watts and Frank Sidebottom said so! 
:rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really  Massive ? 

And there would be a very big subtle difference "IF" someone bought out Liverpool now compared to when a Sheikh bought Man City
		
Click to expand...

Caught you in my net ( sic) liverpoolphil &#128521;


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Your right Tashy.. massive, absolutely massive!  Curly Watts and Frank Sidebottom said so! 
:rofl:

View attachment 25433

Click to expand...

Thats a big net I cast Qwerty &#128513;


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 25, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Thats a big net I cast Qwerty &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

It was worth rising for just to bring Curly & Frank out to play


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			It was worth rising for just to bring Curly & Frank out to play 

Click to expand...

To be honest Qwerty. When frank sidebottom and curly were doing the rounds. It was a time of my life when i missed a lot of Citys games. Family etc. Part of that period meant that i never got to see Kindladze play. &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 25, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			To be honest Qwerty. When frank sidebottom and curly were doing the rounds. It was a time of my life when i missed a lot of Citys games. Family etc. Part of that period meant that i never got to see Kindladze play. â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

He was a fantastic player wasnâ€™t he, who really stood out for City week in week out.
Iâ€™m sure that goal he scored against Southampton will talked about for some time yet.


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

Very well played Wolves &#128079;


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

Great performance from Wolves but it is handball and Pep will be spitting feathers if it stays like this. 

Never a pen against Silva.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2018)

VAR anyone? Tough for the officials in real time but exactly what VAR would have prevented.


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

City resorting to cheating now, shocking dive by Augero


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2018)

Wolves are a very well organised team, been very impressed.


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

I want Connor Coady tested, his gobs on speed &#128563;&#128540;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ Iâ€™ve tipped an away win, first blood to the caravan bashers ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

I think Jack thought he was still at Arsenal then, left his player and let him run behind all on his own to pick out a pass for the equaliser, bloody party poopers &#128540;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2018)

Richarlison sent off for violent conduct - goading into making contact with his head


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2018)

Winning matches is hard enough with 11, stupid boy. The report suggests he motioned his head towards the player. It doesn't matter whether he makes contact or not, there is no place for that.


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

Everton should field just 10 men each week &#128540;


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

Arsenal win, but seriously, that was shockingly poor and if they played anyone better than WH, and thatâ€™s a lot of teams, they are going to struggle for a while because that wasnâ€™t pretty and WH gifted them the third when they had Arsenal pinned back. 

I know itâ€™s early, but I canâ€™t see Arsenal getting anywhere near the top 4 with performances like that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Everyone saying we gave arsenal a great game today. Should have been a draw

Unlucky own goal from the debutant 

More positives than negatives today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Everyone saying we gave arsenal a great game today. Should have been a draw

Unlucky own goal from the debutant 

More positives than negatives today
		
Click to expand...

 Nil points from three games and looking at the upcoming fixtures - Wolves , Everton , Chelsea and Man Utd it could easily be 0 points after 7 games 

Arsenal were poor yet just still managed to get the win - those problems at West Ham getting bigger as each game goes by


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Everyone saying we gave arsenal a great game today. Should have been a draw

Unlucky own goal from the debutant 

More positives than negatives today
		
Click to expand...

Could you find a positive when Cool Hand Luke was throwing those punches, they hit the target a few times and he gained some respect, but he not only lost in the end, he died! 

It was too poor sides throwing punches at each with little or no defence to talk about between them. 

Both sides are going to struggle this season if they donâ€™t gel quickly and will be too far off the pace by then if they donâ€™t as both are woeful defensively. 

Positives, Arsenal looked better without Ozil and West Ham looked better without Noble, but Wiltshire went to sleep for 1 goal and got caught napping.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 25, 2018)

Fish said:



*Positives, Arsenal looked better without Ozil* and West Ham looked better without Noble, but Wiltshire went to sleep for 1 goal and got caught napping.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that paying a player a reported Â£350k a week not to be in the team can be seen as a positive. You could probably get 3 guaranteed first team players for Â£100k a week each and still have Â£50k a week left over.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nil points from three games and looking at the upcoming fixtures - Wolves , Everton , Chelsea and Man Utd it could easily be 0 points after 7 games 

Arsenal were poor yet just still managed to get the win - those problems at West Ham getting bigger as each game goes by
		
Click to expand...

Anyone can beat anyone in this league 

Wolves look good but Everton just lost Richarlison for 3 games which will be our game.: makes it totally different game

Man united stuttering atm. 

Mp finding his team. Fredericks looked solid today. Anderson man of match by the bbc and other outlets . Arnie scores again should have had 3. 

Game could have gone either way today which is massive improvement from Liverpool away

Long way to go. Will be mid table by December as MP says


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Anyone can beat anyone in this league 

Wolves look good but Everton just lost Richarlison for 3 games which will be our game.: makes it totally different game

Man united stuttering atm. 

Mp finding his team. Fredericks looked solid today. Anderson man of match by the bbc and other outlets . Arnie scores again should have had 3. 

Game could have gone either way today which is massive improvement from Liverpool away

Long way to go. Will be mid table by December as MP says
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you need to bring back Moyes to get you that mid table because itâ€™s not going to happen with Pellgrini - MoTM awards and someone looking solid doesnâ€™t give the team three points. At the end of the day itâ€™s no change from last week - another defeat and rooted to the bottom of the table. It was a very poor Arsenal team today looking for their feet yet but they managed to grind out the three points - West Ham canâ€™t do it and have them as one of the teams for relegation


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe you need to bring back Moyes to get you that mid table because itâ€™s not going to happen with Pellgrini - MoTM awards and someone looking solid doesnâ€™t give the team three points. At the end of the day itâ€™s no change from last week - another defeat and rooted to the bottom of the table. It was a very poor Arsenal team today looking for their feet yet but they managed to grind out the three points - West Ham canâ€™t do it and have them as one of the teams for relegation
		
Click to expand...

They've been dealt a bad start fixtures wise to be fair.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			They've been dealt a bad start fixtures wise to be fair.
		
Click to expand...

Yep and a lot of new players - too many tbh and also I donâ€™t think the right quality needed , a manager who i suspect hasnâ€™t had to graft and battle in a job before. They could easily be pointless going into October then itâ€™s nothing but an uphill struggle


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep and a lot of new players - too many tbh and also I donâ€™t think the right quality needed , a manager who i suspect hasnâ€™t had to graft and battle in a job before. They could easily be pointless going into October then itâ€™s nothing but an uphill struggle
		
Click to expand...

Anyway, enough about relegation fodder,  how boss was our keeper sending  knockeart for the echo with his little cameo??:whoo: The big sexy Brazilian :clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Anyway, enough about relegation fodder,  how boss was our keeper sending  knockeart for the echo with his little cameo??:whoo: The big sexy Brazilian :clap:
		
Click to expand...

https://mobile.twitter.com/mrnickmason/status/1033423134303633410

See ya later &#128514;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://mobile.twitter.com/mrnickmason/status/1033423134303633410

See ya later &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

After putting up with Jones,Mignolet and karius the last few years, its  boss seeing our keeper playing football!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://mobile.twitter.com/mrnickmason/status/1033423134303633410

See ya later &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Not the best back pass from VVD.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2018)

He will certainly provide entertainment, but he came very close to pulling a howler too! 

He is a step up, and will help with your counter attacking play, but Iâ€™m calling at least one clanger prior to the end of season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			After putting up with Jones,Mignolet and karius the last few years, its  boss seeing our keeper playing football!!
		
Click to expand...

He is certainly going to keep people on the edge of the seat - I think he will mess up at least once but hopefully wonâ€™t cost us , the most impressive thing for me is how well he commands his area during set peices


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 25, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			He will certainly provide entertainment, but he came very close to pulling a howler too! 

He is a step up, and will help with your counter attacking play, but Iâ€™m calling at least one clanger prior to the end of season.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt about it, he'll save us more points than he loses us.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No doubt about it, he'll save us more points than he loses us.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that, it all depends when the clangers arrive. No point savi;g you points in the league then Playing cb and messing up in a final....


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 25, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree with that, it all depends when the clangers arrive. No point savi;g you points in the league then Playing cb and messing up in a final....
		
Click to expand...

depends what cup final


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			depends what cup final 

Click to expand...

Touche!


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm not sure that paying a player a reported Â£350k a week not to be in the team can be seen as a positive. You could probably get 3 guaranteed first team players for Â£100k a week each and still have Â£50k a week left over.
		
Click to expand...

I think you know that I meant on the playing/performance side of things! 

Ozil as we all know and as we have all seen can be lazy, Jack Wiltshire carried that trait from North London to East London switching off allowing his marker to get behind him and past him to put in an unchallenged cross leading to the equaliser.  

But overall Arsenal did look at face value to work a little harder than Iâ€™d seen the weeks before and they got back in numbers when needed which Ozil isnâ€™t known for, so they looked more balanced without him imo.  

His wages are immaterial, that was simply blackmail at a crucial time when Arsenal was under the microscope with players out of contract being able to leave on a free or do as Ozil did, use that to leverage a better deal, when in truth theyâ€™d have been better letting him go imo. 

Even if he was to be loaned out or sold, I can see Arsenal having to pay a percentage of those ridiculous wages as part of the dal, as heâ€™s nowhere near worth that much. 

Thereâ€™s obviously a situation between him and the new manager, and with a ground out result, I canâ€™t see him figuring in the next game either, other than a bench warmer. 

Yes it was 3 points, but it was an uphill struggle against an even poorer WH, who were unlucky at times and didnâ€™t get the breaks.  

Watching the likes of Wolves, Brighton and some others that youâ€™d expect when looking at fixtures for Arsenal to beat them home & away, I canâ€™t see Arsenal or WH getting anything from those games, unless they both miraculously click!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep and a lot of new players - too many tbh and also I donâ€™t think the right quality needed , a manager who i suspect hasnâ€™t had to graft and battle in a job before. They could easily be pointless going into October then itâ€™s nothing but an uphill struggle
		
Click to expand...

so lets get some actual facts out rather than speculation .. the fixture list start was tough.. the bournemouth game no excuses was a missed op.. but the other 2 you expect 0 points from.

now onto the next lot of fixtures

before the season starts repeating itself (december 29th) we have the following fixtures

Sept 
Wolves home
everton away
Chelsea Home
Man united home 

See 5 points going into october. not great but some teams here for the taking. Dont fear them as much after yesterday which is the mood amongst most fans who went to the game.

Oct
brighton away
spurs home
Leciester away

Add another 4 points here.. taking us to the mighty height of 9 points.

November
Burnley home
Huddersfield away
City home

6 points from this lot taking up to 15 points

December is when we start to make a real run of things

Newcastle away
cardiff home 
palace home
Fulham away
Watford home
southampton away

13-14 points from this lot.. taking us up to 28 points at the half way stage.. 40 points is normally safe so wont be in much bother..

our second half of the season is much friendly than the first half start

we start with 
burnley away
brighton home
arsenal home
bouremouth away
wolves away
liverpool home
palace away
fulham home
citeh away

the fixture list much kinder from december onwards.. december as posted I can actually see us picking up in excess of 15 points .. and march we have 3 home games (everton, huddersfield, newcastle) and 1 away game (cardiff) again can see 9-10 points here mayb

the team will have gelled by then

so again no need to panic and also no "I was right" rubbish about the position at xmas.. because as can be seen from the games and the potential to go on little run of points here and there throughout the season.. there is a LONG long way to go

going through the remaining fixtures I predict us to get around the 52 points mark. well safe


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			so lets get some actual facts out rather than speculation .. the fixture list start was tough.. the bournemouth game no excuses was a missed op.. but the other 2 you expect 0 points from.

now onto the next lot of fixtures

before the season starts repeating itself (december 29th) we have the following fixtures

Sept 
Wolves home
everton away
Chelsea Home
Man united home 

See 5 points going into october. not great but some teams here for the taking. Dont fear them as much after yesterday which is the mood amongst most fans who went to the game.

Oct
brighton away
spurs home
Leciester away

Add another 4 points here.. taking us to the mighty height of 9 points.

November
Burnley home
Huddersfield away
City home

6 points from this lot taking up to 15 points

December is when we start to make a real run of things

Newcastle away
cardiff home 
palace home
Fulham away
Watford home
southampton away

13-14 points from this lot.. taking us up to 28 points at the half way stage.. 40 points is normally safe so wont be in much bother..

our second half of the season is much friendly than the first half start

we start with 
burnley away
brighton home
arsenal home
bouremouth away
wolves away
liverpool home
palace away
fulham home
citeh away

the fixture list much kinder from december onwards.. december as posted I can actually see us picking up in excess of 15 points .. and march we have 3 home games (everton, huddersfield, newcastle) and 1 away game (cardiff) again can see 9-10 points here mayb

the team will have gelled by then

so again no need to panic and also no "I was right" rubbish about the position at xmas.. because as can be seen from the games and the potential to go on little run of points here and there throughout the season.. there is a LONG long way to go

going through the remaining fixtures I predict us to get around the 52 points mark. well safe
		
Click to expand...

Eh ? I thought you wanted to talk about facts and not speculation yet your whole post is nothing but speculation in regards what points you â€œthinkâ€ you will get but there is only one fact at the moment and thatâ€™s bottom of the table and 0 points - I suspect you speculated that to be slightly different 

Iâ€™m sure that you believed that the signings made which you hyped up would have West Ham challenging up to the 6-8th spot ? Now itâ€™s mid table â€œmaybeâ€ 

Nah sorry - because of the level of players that have been bought - still see West Ham battling with Huddersfield, Brighton , Cardiff , Southampton to avoid relegation  3/1 on at the moment


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Eh ? I thought you wanted to talk about facts and not speculation yet your whole post is nothing but speculation in regards what points you â€œthinkâ€ you will get but there is only one fact at the moment and thatâ€™s bottom of the table and 0 points - I suspect you speculated that to be slightly different 

Iâ€™m sure that you believed that the signings made which you hyped up would have West Ham challenging up to the 6-8th spot ? Now itâ€™s mid table â€œmaybeâ€ 

Nah sorry - because of the level of players that have been bought - still see West Ham battling with Huddersfield, Brighton , Cardiff , Southampton to avoid relegation  3/1 on at the moment
		
Click to expand...

see now I am willing to put money where my month is

I bet Â£20 to H4H that west ham will finish more than 10 points clear of the team that goes down in 18th place

I said we will be top 10 from the start.. the new signings are showing signs of gelling. we played well yesterday. were unlucky to not get 3 points let alone a draw . wolves next week will be tough but go into the game in a better place..

but like I said west ham will finish 10 clear points off 18th Place.. I am willing to be held to this bet of Â£20 to H4H (the charity everyone supports on this forum.. normally I would bet to the bobby moore fund)

care to put your money where your month (or fingers) are?


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			so lets get some actual facts out rather than speculation .. the fixture list start was tough.. the bournemouth game no excuses was a missed op.. but the other 2 you expect 0 points from.

now onto the next lot of fixtures

before the season starts repeating itself (december 29th) we have the following fixtures

Sept 
Wolves home
everton away
Chelsea Home
Man united home 

See 5 points going into october. not great but some teams here for the taking. Dont fear them as much after yesterday which is the mood amongst most fans who went to the game.

Oct
brighton away
spurs home
Leciester away

Add another 4 points here.. taking us to the mighty height of 9 points.

November
Burnley home
Huddersfield away
City home

6 points from this lot taking up to 15 points

December is when we start to make a real run of things

Newcastle away
cardiff home 
palace home
Fulham away
Watford home
southampton away

13-14 points from this lot.. taking us up to 28 points at the half way stage.. 40 points is normally safe so wont be in much bother..

our second half of the season is much friendly than the first half start

we start with 
burnley away
brighton home
arsenal home
bouremouth away
wolves away
liverpool home
palace away
fulham home
citeh away

the fixture list much kinder from december onwards.. december as posted I can actually see us picking up in excess of 15 points .. and march we have 3 home games (everton, huddersfield, newcastle) and 1 away game (cardiff) again can see 9-10 points here mayb

the team will have gelled by then

so again no need to panic and also no "I was right" rubbish about the position at xmas.. because as can be seen from the games and the potential to go on little run of points here and there throughout the season.. there is a LONG long way to go

going through the remaining fixtures I predict us to get around the 52 points mark. well safe
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ From someone who watched the whole match, my â€˜speculationâ€™ is that I canâ€™t see on that performance and what Iâ€™ve seen of those teams your playing in October that youâ€™ll get any more than 2 points in September, Zero points on October and 2 at best in November. 

Your kidding yourself if you believe youâ€™ll get 4 wins from 6 in December. 

So from your speculative 15 points, and what Iâ€™ve actually watched, I see only 4 points and a very troubled WH going into December.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			see now I am willing to put money where my month is

I bet Â£20 to H4H that west ham will finish more than 10 points clear of the team that goes down in 18th place

I said we will be top 10 from the start.. the new signings are showing signs of gelling. we played well yesterday. were unlucky to not get 3 points let alone a draw . wolves next week will be tough but go into the game in a better place..

but like I said west ham will finish 10 clear points off 18th Place.. I am willing to be held to this bet of Â£20 to H4H (the charity everyone supports on this forum.. normally I would bet to the bobby moore fund)

care to put your money where your month (or fingers) are?
		
Click to expand...

Yep Iâ€™ll take that bet ðŸ‘


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			ðŸ˜³ From someone who watched the whole match, my â€˜speculationâ€™ is that I canâ€™t see on that performance and what Iâ€™ve seen of those teams your playing in October that youâ€™ll get any more than 2 points in September, Zero points on October and 2 at best in November. 

Your kidding yourself if you believe youâ€™ll get 4 wins from 6 in December. 

So from your speculative 15 points, and what Iâ€™ve actually watched, I see only 4 points and a very troubled WH going into December.
		
Click to expand...

like I said fish I stand by my point prediction 

we are starting to gel.. did you watch the game? I know arsenal and west ham fans at the game and reports from both were that west ham should have least got a point if not won.. and reports from the media say west ham unlucky to get not get a point

we had diop making his debut.. anderson starting to look good and fredericks played well.. so 3 of the new signings there.. 2 bedding in nicely.. starting to reep the rewards of them .. diop once he gets up to speed partnered with someone for a few games and we will start to shape up

sanchez had a good game aswell.. a player villa fans dubbed the "worst ever premier league player" in their team that went down (who looked rubbish) he was solid and shored us up a bit in the middle yesterday

better finishing in the first half yest would have seen us in at 3-1 at half time. things will gel.. I see 4-5 points by october .. but if it does happen the fixtures are getting kinder

if MP firmly believes mid table by xmas I dont doubt him. very good manager knows his stuff


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep Iâ€™ll take that bet ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

excellent. Fish can be the witness as he is on the thread at this time aswell (he also runs events for h4h does he not? sorry I havent done a forum event so I dont know)

but come may one way or another h4h will get some money


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			our second half of the season is much friendly than the first half start
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: You do realise that the teams you play in the second half of the season are the same ones you played in the first half of the season  :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2018)

I have sympathy for West Ham and their fixture list. It is similar to Everton last year. The problem is that the momentum is all the wrong way, the crowd get edgy, the pressure builds, confidence dips. By the time you play the weaker teams the players and team are not where they should be in terms of their mental state. 

It is important that the fans and players stay strong so that you can face the weaker teams without the baggage of a losing streak weighing them down. It looks simple when written down, harder in reality.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			:rofl: You do realise that the teams you play in the second half of the season are the same ones you played in the first half of the season  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

look at the order we play them....... smart arse


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have sympathy for West Ham and their fixture list. It is similar to Everton last year. The problem is that the momentum is all the wrong way, the crowd get edgy, the pressure builds, confidence dips. By the time you play the weaker teams the players and team are not where they should be in terms of their mental state. 

It is important that the fans and players stay strong so that you can face the weaker teams without the baggage of a losing streak weighing them down. It looks simple when written down, harder in reality.
		
Click to expand...

see now I truly believe we will become a decent side under MP. party down to just how cheap our board is. They HATE sacking a manager. simply because it costs money to sack a manager. the fans hated sam and they didnt really like him yet let him see out his contract. they sacked bilic only after 2 seasons of dross.. they let moyes only have a small deal so they didnt have to pay him off

so now fast forward we have MP

normal football boards would get itchy trigger fingers and sack a manager very soon into a bad run.. where as the dildo brothers will back them to get out of it just because they cant afford to pay them off.. would cost a lot for MP aswell 

so it does us a favour because once the team gel under him we will do well

he will have a slow season this year... mid table.. 52 points ish my predition

next year top half

slowly building to by end of his deal pushing for top 8


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			like I said fish I stand by my point prediction 

we are starting to gel.. *did you watch the game?* I know arsenal and west ham fans at the game and reports from both were that west ham should have least got a point if not won.. and reports from the media say west ham unlucky to get not get a point

we had diop making his debut.. anderson starting to look good and fredericks played well.. so 3 of the new signings there.. 2 bedding in nicely.. starting to reep the rewards of them .. diop once he gets up to speed partnered with someone for a few games and we will start to shape up

sanchez had a good game aswell.. a player villa fans dubbed the "worst ever premier league player" in their team that went down (who looked rubbish) he was solid and shored us up a bit in the middle yesterday

better finishing in the first half yest would have seen us in at 3-1 at half time. things will gel.. I see 4-5 points by october .. but if it does happen the fixtures are getting kinder

if MP firmly believes mid table by xmas I dont doubt him. very good manager knows his stuff
		
Click to expand...

You need to read my posts fully, unlike you, yes I watched the whole match so I am not relying on third party reports or edited highlights on MOTD. 

You only looked good in parts because Arsenal were so poor, especially at the back still, but you were even worse at the back and if Arsenal had been more clinical, youâ€™d have lost by more.  

The third goal was testament to how disjointed your defence is, Welbeck standing in the box on his own, gets the ball and is able to turn around unchallenged and put it in the net like it was a penalty, it was shocking!

I donâ€™t think youâ€™ve seen Wolves, Brighton and others play this season fully and are expecting, just because theyâ€™ve come up, to take 3 points off them in your predictions, both those teams are going to take points off the top 4/6 contenders, so based on that, their looking at you for a comfortable 3 points home & away.  

I think youâ€™ve got problems and I genuinely donâ€™t think your manager is someone who can graft you up from the bottom. 

I accept your optimism, but I, unlike you, watched all the match and didnâ€™t see anything that will keep you out of a relegation scrap, or at best sniffing around 15th at best.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			You need to read my posts fully, unlike you, yes I watched the whole match so I am not relying on third party reports or edited highlights on MOM. 

You only looked good in parts because Arsenal were so poor, especially at the back still, but you were even worse at the back and if Arsenal had been more clinical, youâ€™d have lost by more.  

The third goal was testament to how disjointed your defence is, Welbeck standing in the box on his own, gets the ball and is able to turn around unchallenged and put it in the net like it was a penalty, it was shocking!

I donâ€™t think youâ€™ve seen Wolves, Brighton and others play this season fully and are expecting, just because theyâ€™ve come up, to take 3 points off them in your predictions, both those teams are going to take points off the top 4/6 contenders, so based on that, their looking at you for a comfortable 3 points home & away.  

I think youâ€™ve got problems and I genuinely donâ€™t think your manager is someone who can graft you up from the bottom. 

I accept your optimism, but I, unlike you, watched all the match and didnâ€™t see anything that will keep you out of a relegation scrap, or at best sniffing around 15th at best.
		
Click to expand...

the defence is disjointed for sure but that will improve with time.. I never realised MP was such a tinker man

in the defence alone he has made a change or 2 every game

first back 4

fredericks Balbuena Ogbonna Masuaku

second back 4

Zabeletta Balbuena Ogbonna Masuaku

this back 4

fredericks Balbuena Diop Masuaku

thats some tinkering 

now sanchez in the middle should start helping once they all get on the same page

going forward there is no problem.. we look decent

but rightly its at the back

we spent 30+ million on defenders (including keeper) yet we still cant get the basics 

need to sort it out for sure


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 26, 2018)

Very happy with our performance yesterday, think it's refreshing to see a team actually have a go at one of the big boys and not just parking the bus like some clubs do. Think we deserved our point. 

Onto West Ham next week, full of confidence, hopefully we can get our first win.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			look at the order we play them....... smart arse
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Using *YOUR* logic you'll pick up more points in Jan/Feb than in Aug/Sept, but using *YOUR* logic you'll pick up less in March/Apr.... clever bum.

I don't think you're relegation fodder but I can't see 52 points, which would have got you up to 8th in the last 2 seasons.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 26, 2018)

According to the sunday times it seems that Roman is bored with chelsea and there up for sale with a Â£2 billion bid being turned down. Winder where tash gets his inside info from. 
? Bidding war for chelsea.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			Very happy with our performance yesterday, think it's refreshing to see a team actually have a go at one of the big boys and not just parking the bus like some clubs do. Think we deserved our point. 

Onto West Ham next week, full of confidence, hopefully we can get our first win.
		
Click to expand...

Going to be a great game

More worried against wolves than united at the moment


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Going to be a great game

More worried against wolves than united at the moment
		
Click to expand...

So based on that statement, where do your predicted 5 points come from out of this list. 

Sept 
Wolves home
everton away
Chelsea Home
Man united home


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

So we have now watched the game on motd at work

2 arsenal fans
1 spud
Myself 

All agree only 1 Of the goals (Welbeck) was bad defending the other bad luck 

All said Anderson looks class 

Could have gone either way that game for sure

Need to sort it out however but positive vibes for sure.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			So based on that statement, where do your predicted 5 points come from out of this list. 

Sept 
Wolves home
everton away
Chelsea Home
Man united home
		
Click to expand...

Everton without Richarlison, then a draw from wolves and united , or beat united and draw Everton and wolves 

United we always raise our game for

Same with Chelsea just canâ€™t see a win


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2018)

So Richarlison gets a red but last week Kennedy gets nothing....
Now I'm definitely finished with football.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So Richarlison gets a red but last week Kennedy gets nothing....
Now I'm definitely finished with football.
		
Click to expand...

Letter of law he is off but I agree very poor

However because of the letter of law he wonâ€™t get it rescinded


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Everton without Richarlison, then a draw from wolves and united , or beat united and draw Everton and wolves 

United we always raise our game for

Same with Chelsea just canâ€™t see a win
		
Click to expand...

I can see 3 points from the Utd game, and maybe 1 off Wolves. Chelsea certainly had a good pre-season and could be joint top on 9 points tonight. Even though its a London derby I don't see you getting anything out of that. Everton are on the up, and even a draw there is a stretch. You might get 6 points, at a push, but I see it being more like 3.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I can see 3 points from the Utd game, and maybe 1 off Wolves. Chelsea certainly had a good pre-season and could be joint top on 9 points tonight. Even though its a London derby I don't see you getting anything out of that. Everton are on the up, and even a draw there is a stretch. You might get 6 points, at a push, but I see it being more like 3.
		
Click to expand...

everton may be on the up but richarlson is such a loss to the way they play IMO ofc. but he has been so key..

chelsea could be a fiery derby

a win against wolves next week takes the pressure off a tiny bit (not a lot) but allows us to really attack united, everton and chelsea where as if a take a 4th defeat on the nose we will be brown trousers in those games

we looked decent going forward yesterday but poor at the back at times.. id like to see us use the midweek cup game to bed in diop and Balbuena as a CB partnership so they get an understanding more in time for the wolves game.. so far they have started 1 league game together


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 26, 2018)

Great player but Aguero is a horrible, snide little diving, cheating sod.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Great player but Aguero is a horrible, snide little diving, cheating sod.
		
Click to expand...

so many great players are at the moment

thats why I like Kane personally. someone I would want my kid to look up to as a player and a person


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			everton may be on the up but richarlson is such a loss to the way they play IMO ofc. but he has been so key..

chelsea could be a fiery derby

a win against wolves next week takes the pressure off a tiny bit (not a lot) but allows us to really attack united, everton and chelsea where as if a take a 4th defeat on the nose we will be brown trousers in those games

we looked decent going forward yesterday but poor at the back at times.. id like to see us use the midweek cup game to bed in diop and Balbuena as a CB partnership so they get an understanding more in time for the wolves game.. so far they have started 1 league game together
		
Click to expand...

3-1 flattered Arsenal. It was a good end to end game, which was always going to make defences look suspect. 3 games into the new season isn't the time to start worrying. Noble not starting again? That's not a bad thing as he's, probably, 2 seasons past his best. Keep Arnautovic fit, and then gelling with the new guys and there'll be goals aplenty to stay up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			so many great players are at the moment

thats why I like Kane personally. someone I would want my kid to look up to as a player and a person
		
Click to expand...

Well apart from Kane also dives 

As for the points coming up for West Ham I reckon they will get one point out of the next four 

Lose against Wolves , Utd and Chelsea and draw against Everton


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			everton may be on the up but richarlson is such a loss to the way they play IMO ofc. but he has been so key..

chelsea could be a fiery derby

a win against wolves next week takes the pressure off a tiny bit (not a lot) but allows us to really attack united, everton and chelsea where as if a take a 4th defeat on the nose we will be brown trousers in those games

we looked decent going forward yesterday but poor at the back at times.. id like to see us use the midweek cup game to bed in diop and Balbuena as a CB partnership so they get an understanding more in time for the wolves game.. so far they have started 1 league game together
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve got to take into account 2 things, a massively edited version of dross by both sides, and you looked good at times because Arsenal were so poor at times, which other teams, and those that you think youâ€™ll take points from, wonâ€™t afford you those opportunities imo. 

If you play like that again against any team that can defend better than Arsenal, and thatâ€™s a lot of teams, your going to get spanked very soon!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			3-1 flattered Arsenal. It was a good end to end game, which was always going to make defences look suspect. 3 games into the new season isn't the time to start worrying. Noble not starting again? That's not a bad thing as he's, probably, 2 seasons past his best. Keep Arnautovic fit, and then gelling with the new guys and there'll be goals aplenty to stay up.
		
Click to expand...

Arnie went off yesterday im hoping its not serious however we do have hernandez to come in which isnt a bad option 

noble should be no where near the side.. I am on a west ham forum and there is an entire thread about him and 80% of the posters have their head screwed on and want him dropped. the last 20% see something no-one else in the premier league sees.. a good player? im sorry he has never been that decent. if he had been then why have no club ever been seriously interest in him? even when we went down? and also I cant see any team in the league he would get in the first 11 ...


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Youâ€™ve got to take into account 2 things, a massively edited version of dross by both sides, and you looked good at times because Arsenal were so poor at times, which other teams, and those that you think youâ€™ll take points from, wonâ€™t afford you those opportunities imo. 

If you play like that again against any team that can defend better than Arsenal, and thatâ€™s a lot of teams, your going to get spanked very soon!
		
Click to expand...

thing is it all can change in a moment. we have looked better in each game...... thats for sure.. so its on the way up performance wise

we need results to start following but if you keep the level of performance up and tighten the back then the points will start coming in


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			thing is it all can change in a moment. we have looked better in each game...... thats for sure.. so its on the way up performance wise

we need results to start following but if you keep the level of performance up and tighten the back then the points will start coming in
		
Click to expand...

I accept that, but you need a settled side, and very quickly, and I think your manager is the new Tinkerman, and thatâ€™s as much of a worry than your basic defensive errors.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			I accept that, but you need a settled side, and very quickly, and I think your manager is the new Tinkerman, and thatâ€™s as much of a worry than your basic defensive errors.
		
Click to expand...

I am hoping he does just one more tinker at the back... brings cresswell in (he recovering from injury)

Id like to see us play

fredericks Balbuena Diop Cresswell

once thats in give it 3 games together and they will have a decent understanding

I think we will be okay

52 is my prediction 

and as you saw I got my bet with phil


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Saw an interesting stat yesterday (assume itâ€™s still correct as only one other game was played after)
In 2018 arnie has had a scored or assisted the second most goals in the premier league only behind salah

ON THE MARK
14 â€“ Only Mohamed Salah (22) has been directly involved in more Premier League goals in 2018 than Marko Arnautovic (8 goals, 6 assists). Threat. pic.twitter.com/HvAQlssoMh

â€” OptaJoe (@OptaJoe) August 25, 2018


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Saw an interesting stat yesterday (assume itâ€™s still correct as only one other game was played after)
In 2018 arnie has had a scored or assisted the second most goals in the premier league only behind salah

ON THE MARK
14 â€“ Only Mohamed Salah (22) has been directly involved in more Premier League goals in 2018 than Marko Arnautovic (8 goals, 6 assists). Threat. pic.twitter.com/HvAQlssoMh

â€” OptaJoe (@OptaJoe) August 25, 2018
		
Click to expand...

And that was in an average team. Arnie is much underrated.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			And that was in an average team. Arnie is much underrated.
		
Click to expand...

I think we are the perfect fit for him if Iâ€™m honest

At a better club he would be shunted onto the wing again where whilst he is a good player he has proven to be a very good striker at this level. I think he will flourish in our team and if noble remains out (please) he should be picked as captain full time


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Richarlison, what an idiot. Big loss for Everton after such a positive start


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 26, 2018)

Well, I've been on the 'phone to the family irons [who were at the match] and they've convinced me there wasn't a single positive either side can be taking from yesterdays match... Still a lot of work required, from both sides, before a smile of hope can be raised by either set of fans...


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Richarlison, what an idiot. Big loss for Everton after such a positive start
		
Click to expand...

Saw it on motd. Never a sending off


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Unfortunately it is according to the letter of the law. Both put their heads together, but then Richarlison clearly knocks his forehead forward


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 26, 2018)

Sparky at his hilarious best...


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, I've been on the 'phone to the family irons [who were at the match] and they've convinced me there wasn't a single positive either side can be taking from yesterdays match... Still a lot of work required, from both sides, before a smile of hope can be raised by either set of fans...
		
Click to expand...


you must know some real negative nancys lol all the irons I know from the game yesterday are all positive and full of praise for the side


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Sparky at his hilarious best...
		
Click to expand...

would be shame to see southampton go.. but they employed the idiot so I have to back them for the drop. the most unlikeable manager in the league.

after jose ofc


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			you must know some real negative nancys lol all the irons I know from the game yesterday are all positive and full of praise for the side
		
Click to expand...

Well, they've been following them week in week out for well over fifty years so I suspect they've got a whole lot more to relate to than some jonny come latelys...


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, they've been following them week in week out for well over fifty years so I suspect they've got a whole lot more to relate to than some jonny come latelys...
		
Click to expand...

really? considering the fans I knew who went yesterday are all in their mid to late 50s.. so hardly jonny come latelys

also the west ham forums this morning arent in meltdown like the last couple weeks.. full of positive vibes and lots of hope


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			really? considering the fans I knew who went yesterday are all in their mid to late 50s.. so hardly jonny come latelys

also the west ham forums this morning arent in meltdown like the last couple weeks.. full of positive vibes and lots of hope
		
Click to expand...

But without digressing, you played Arsenal who were also not only woeful at the back but also had zero points at the start, hardly a milestone, and if you canâ€™t score more than 1 goal against that pishpoor defence, your in for a rough ride going forward. 

Based on current performances, 40 points at best for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			But without digressing, you played Arsenal who were also not only woeful at the back but also had zero points at the start, hardly a milestone, and if you canâ€™t score more than 1 goal against that pishpoor defence, your in for a rough ride going forward. 

Based on current performances, 40 points at best for me.
		
Click to expand...

40 points is normally safe so still not awful. this season is transition season

still say 52

anyways we scored 2 yesterday did we not? I heard the arnie second goal was wrongly offside?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Sparky at his hilarious best...
		
Click to expand...




pauljames87 said:



			would be shame to see southampton go.. but they employed the idiot so I have to back them for the drop. the most unlikeable manager in the league.

after jose ofc
		
Click to expand...

It's a regular thing and he is flat out embarrassing. I like Southampton as a club but whilst Hughes is there I'm happy to see him on the losing side every week.

Silva will do or say the wrong thing at some point this season but yesterday he came out straight away and said Richarlison was wrong. Not hard to do. Hughes was in the same situation, clear decision, and still blamed the ref.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a regular thing and he is flat out embarrassing. I like Southampton as a club but whilst Hughes is there I'm happy to see him on the losing side every week.

Silva will do or say the wrong thing at some point this season but yesterday he came out straight away and said Richarlison was wrong. Not hard to do. Hughes was in the same situation, clear decision, and still blamed the ref.
		
Click to expand...

cant stand hughes with a passion. it was a shame southampton didnt go down last season just so that hughes could be the first manager to take down 2 teams in 1 season lol


----------



## pendodave (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			you must know some real negative nancys lol all the irons I know from the game yesterday are all positive and full of praise for the side
		
Click to expand...

I greatly respect our away support, but they are not normal...

It looks to me like we have some areas where we can be optimistic, and plenty where we are a bit pants. Coupled with a really nasty run of fixtures means that it's a delicate time and the season is as likely to go badly as it is well.

For me, the most worrying thing about the start of the season is the form of Wolves, Brighton and Bournemouth. Having lots of terrible teams at the bottom is the best way to stay up...


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

pendodave said:



			I greatly respect our away support, but they are not normal...

It looks to me like we have some areas where we can be optimistic, and plenty where we are a bit pants. Coupled with a really nasty run of fixtures means that it's a delicate time and the season is as likely to go badly as it is well.

For me, the most worrying thing about the start of the season is the form of Wolves, Brighton and Bournemouth. Having lots of terrible teams at the bottom is the best way to stay up...
		
Click to expand...

Cardiff , huddersfield for sure will help to have around

brighton dont look too good but wolves doing fantastic and bouremouth clearly a decent premier league club now

newcastle could have a rough season


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			everton may be on the up but richarlson is such a loss to the way they play IMO ofc. but he has been so key..
		
Click to expand...

Mate, I admire your passion and firmly believe West Ham will have a decent season and have stated itâ€™s too early to make judgements, but thatâ€™s exactly what youâ€™ve done to Everton.
Richarlison has made a good start, thatâ€™s it, he played 2 games and 40 minutes and youâ€™re making out heâ€™s the key, sorry, even Silva says the team have a lot to learn.
As for the Red card, 100% a red, Iâ€™d be going mad if it was the other way round.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, I admire your passion and firmly believe West Ham will have a decent season and have stated itâ€™s too early to make judgements, but thatâ€™s exactly what youâ€™ve done to Everton.
Richarlison has made a good start, thatâ€™s it, he played 2 games and 40 minutes and youâ€™re making out heâ€™s the key, sorry, even Silva says the team have a lot to learn.
As for the Red card, 100% a red, Iâ€™d be going mad if it was the other way round.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen him as key so far

I think by the time we play you we will be in a better place as a team having 2 games in the mean time to gel a bit

I predicted a nicely contested 2-2 draw


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Just seen him as key so far

I think by the time we play you we will be in a better place as a team having 2 games in the mean time to gel a bit

I predicted a nicely contested 2-2 draw
		
Click to expand...

And West Ham have lost 3 games so far 
He hasnâ€™t been key, the whole Club has been given a lift, Theo and Gylfi are looking like different players, plus weâ€™ve got Mina, Zouma, Digne, Bernard and Gomes to come in with 2 games at home before we play you.
Being as blinkered as you, I could say I expect us to beat you easily.
Youâ€™re not the only Club whose fortunes could change.
Far too early to make predictions, otherwise those posting about West Ham and relegation you have to at least accept..........they could be right.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			And West Ham have lost 3 games so far 
He hasnâ€™t been key, the whole Club has been given a lift, Theo and Gylfi are looking like different players, plus weâ€™ve got Mina, Zouma, Digne, Bernard and Gomes to come in with 2 games at home before we play you.
Being as blinkered as you, I could say I expect us to beat you easily.
Youâ€™re not the only Club whose fortunes could change.
Far too early to make predictions, otherwise those posting about West Ham and relegation you have to at least accept..........they could be right.
		
Click to expand...

the main factor in west ham not going down is the fact there are 3 worse teams (yes the table right now doesnt reflect that) but Cardiff, Hudderfield, Southampton are going to have real slogs all season. Burnley I think are going to feel the affects of their european games... they will be dragged down the table. Newcastle aswell in the mix

we could end up in the battle but I just dont see it with the signings we have made

we have got out of it with the dross we had last season.. we improved the squad so I can only see us not struggling as much


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 26, 2018)

pendodave said:



			For me, the most worrying thing about the start of the season is the form of Wolves, Brighton and Bournemouth. Having lots of terrible teams at the bottom is the best way to stay up...
		
Click to expand...


And that probably sums up my cousins thoughts... 
To be optimistic you needn't be looking to rely on poor form from others...
Only good form from yourself to ensure progress forward...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			the main factor in west ham not going down is the fact there are 3 worse teams (yes the table right now doesnt reflect that) but Cardiff, Hudderfield, Southampton are going to have real slogs all season. Burnley I think are going to feel the affects of their european games... they will be dragged down the table. Newcastle aswell in the mix

we could end up in the battle but I just dont see it with the signings we have made

we have got out of it with the dross we had last season.. we improved the squad so I can only see us not struggling as much
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re preaching to the converted mate, but missing my point, youâ€™re telling others not to judge West Ham as itâ€™s too early, but youâ€™re judging others against the same criteria.
Bad, and good, starts to the season can set the tone for a quite a few months.
Last season they let Koeman spend a fortune with us and after 6 games had 4 points, nobody outside of Everton actually cared that 5 of those games were against teams who were (and did) likely to be battling out for the PL and top 6. We were bottom and no amount of supporters faith at that time was helping the players.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 26, 2018)

For those writing off Wolves, you may be in for a shock. They were a class above the rest of the Championship last season. Some big, strong players in that team. They play at speed and a fair bit of skill. They've spent a fortune during the summer, bringing in some very good players. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they made 10th-12th.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			For those writing off Wolves, you may be in for a shock. They were a class above the rest of the Championship last season. Some big, strong players in that team. They play at speed and a fair bit of skill. They've spent a fortune during the summer, bringing in some very good players. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they made 10th-12th.
		
Click to expand...

wolves have been outstanding. they look brilliant going forward but suspect a bit at the back. could be a great open game at the weekend against them. either that or they will batter us


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™re preaching to the converted mate, but missing my point, youâ€™re telling others not to judge West Ham as itâ€™s too early, but youâ€™re judging others against the same criteria.
Bad, and good, starts to the season can set the tone for a quite a few months.
Last season they let Koeman spend a fortune with us and after 6 games had 4 points, nobody outside of Everton actually cared that 5 of those games were against teams who were (and did) likely to be battling out for the PL and top 6. We were bottom and no amount of supporters faith at that time was helping the players.
		
Click to expand...

whilst I get what your saying I cant see cardiff or huddersfield doing well this season just because they havent got the players in place

but lets see come xmas whos actually in trouble

even bottle at xmas means nothing anymore.. that voodoo was broken


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			For those writing off Wolves, you may be in for a shock. They were a class above the rest of the Championship last season. Some big, strong players in that team. They play at speed and a fair bit of skill. They've spent a fortune during the summer, bringing in some very good players. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they made 10th-12th.
		
Click to expand...

Anybody writing anyone off at this stage is daft. 
Sometimes though things can be overlooked.
Wolves are rightly getting some praise, but is too much just yet and are they being set up for a fall, twice behind to Everton at home, who for over half the game had 10 men, inexperience showed away at Leics, yesterday they got very lucky with their goal and City hit the woodwork 3 times, on another day they could of been stuffed.
Totally agree they look to have some quality players, but right now they are only 2 points above West Ham who some are saying have big problems, next saturday could be a 6 point relegation battle for them both :rofl:
10 games in is enough to at least see were the majority are likely to finish, Christmas to give a fair indication and then weâ€™ll have the odd anomally whoâ€™ll surprise everyone either up or down.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Anybody writing anyone off at this stage is daft. 
Sometimes though things can be overlooked.
Wolves are rightly getting some praise, but is too much just yet and are they being set up for a fall, twice behind to Everton at home, who for over half the game had 10 men, inexperience showed away at Leics, yesterday they got very lucky with their goal and City hit the woodwork 3 times, on another day they could of been stuffed.
Totally agree they look to have some quality players, but right now they are only 2 points above West Ham who some are saying have big problems, next saturday could be a 6 point relegation battle for them both :rofl:
10 games in is enough to at least see were the majority are likely to finish, Christmas to give a fair indication and then weâ€™ll have the odd anomally whoâ€™ll surprise everyone either up or down.
		
Click to expand...

Thought that was a good write up. City disnt get the rub of the green yesterday. But at times neiether did Wolves. They look organised and there are players in that team with skill and experience. They set up well v City where as Huddersfield didnt. Yet Huddersfield played City last year so should of known what to expect. Think Wolves will upset one or two this year.


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			whilst I get what your saying I cant see cardiff or huddersfield doing well this season just because they havent got the players in place

but lets see come xmas whos actually in trouble

even bottle at xmas means nothing anymore.. that voodoo was broken
		
Click to expand...

Huddersfield has had 1 of the toughest starts imo, Chelsea then City away, ok Iâ€™d have liked to see them pick up all the points against Cardiff but I think they can build on that point, which is 1 more point than you have and against much tougher opposition. 

Huddersfield played some very good football against Chelsea, and were unlucky not to level the score on a few occasions. 

Iâ€™ll give you a bet so you can lay-off your Liverpool bet with Phil, if your feeling confident, Iâ€™ll bet Â£20 (to your Bobby Moore charity) that Huddersfield finish above West Ham, now thatâ€™s juicy ðŸ˜œ


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Huddersfield has had 1 of the toughest starts imo, Chelsea then City away, ok Iâ€™d have liked to see them pick up all the points against Cardiff but I think they can build on that point, which is 1 more point than you have and against much tougher opposition. 

Huddersfield played some very good football against Chelsea, and were unlucky not to level the score on a few occasions. 

Iâ€™ll give you a bet so you can lay-off your Liverpool bet with Phil, if your feeling confident, Iâ€™ll bet Â£20 (to your Bobby Moore charity) that Huddersfield finish above West Ham, now thatâ€™s juicy ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

i disagree about the start because 1 point isnt against harder teams

id love to have played cardiff this early in the season. bournemouth are a tough team! 

anyways ill take you up on that on the Â£20 bet 

so for the record I have a Â£20 bet going with Phil that west ham will finish 10 points clear of 18th place. and now a Â£20 bet with fish for west ham to finish above huddersfield 

bring on the season!

either way 2 charities will get some cash 

no more bets though! I have my wife and daughters birthdays in june! i need some cash lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Chelsea for sale apparently? 2billion after a row with the gov about his visa


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			i disagree about the start because 1 point isnt against harder teams

id love to have played cardiff this early in the season. bournemouth are a tough team! 

anyways ill take you up on that on the Â£20 bet 

so for the record I have a Â£20 bet going with Phil that west ham will finish 10 points clear of 18th place. and now a Â£20 bet with fish for west ham to finish above huddersfield 

bring on the season!

either way 2 charities will get some cash 

no more bets though! I have my wife and daughters birthdays in june! i need some cash lol
		
Click to expand...

al bet you Â£20 you dont have any money for there birthdays. ðŸ˜


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			al bet you Â£20 you dont have any money for there birthdays. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Probably lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			I want Connor Coady tested, his gobs on speed &#63027;&#63004;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

He's a scouser.....we practice from an early age.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 26, 2018)

Imurg said:



			So Richarlison gets a red but last week Kennedy gets nothing....
Now I'm definitely finished with football.
		
Click to expand...

I'm convinced that the new guidelines for Red card is "If the player is in Liverbirdie's fantasy league team......"

Jagielka (entered 20 minutes before the 1st gameweek started), Vardy, Richarlison (subbed in this week).

Ive now also got Zaha on a booking, I think Harry Hornet's getting a semi on as we speak.........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2018)

Michael Owen has stated that for the last few years of his career he was terrified to run in case he had more muscle injuries. Not terrified enough to say to Newcastle, Utd or stoke, hey lads, perhaps I shouldn't be taking all of my salary from you. He is held in contempt by most Newcastle fans and he keeps confirming why they are right to do so.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Michael Owen has stated that for the last few years of his career he was terrified to run in case he had more muscle injuries. Not terrified enough to say to Newcastle, Utd or stoke, hey lads, perhaps I shouldn't be taking all of my salary from you. He is held in contempt by most Newcastle fans and he keeps confirming why they are right to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Can you really trust a bloke who doesnâ€™t drink tea?! Is he even English.


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Michael Owen has stated that for the last few years of his career he was terrified to run in case he had more muscle injuries. Not terrified enough to say to Newcastle, Utd or stoke, hey lads, perhaps I shouldn't be taking all of my salary from you. He is held in contempt by most Newcastle fans and he keeps confirming why they are right to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Have you watched the full video clip (15 minutes), I thought he was very genuine and honest, and he even spoke to a couple of chairmen about retiring because the fans had bigger expectations to what he could deliver and was frustrated knowing he was restricted in how he could perform. 

Donâ€™t forget football clubs also earn good commercial money from players like Owen, whether they play or are on the bench. 

Managers/coaches were fully aware of his vulnerability to injuries when signing him, they do medical you know, but he still played far more games than many others, and the critics, like you still want your pound of flesh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Michael Owen has stated that for the last few years of his career he was terrified to run in case he had more muscle injuries. Not terrified enough to say to Newcastle, Utd or stoke, hey lads, perhaps I shouldn't be taking all of my salary from you. He is held in contempt by most Newcastle fans and he keeps confirming why they are right to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Actually he was afraid of running and sprinting from the age of 19 when he did his hamstring very badly at Leeds - he then spent the rest of his career very nervous it would go yet still putting the goals away but running on two hamstrings in one leg. 

Have you watched the full video ? Or just picked out some highlights. At Newcastle he was affected by the ACL injury which harmed his output for them - not his fault is it that he suffered a very serious injury and then at Stoke he even offered to retire midway through the season - something else he says in the interview.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 26, 2018)

Always admired MO. Thought he was excellent but played to much football when he was young. He said he tried to adapt his game. But his game was built around pace. Similar to walcott and stirling. But a better finisher by a country mile.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Michael Owen has stated that for the last few years of his career he was terrified to run in case he had more muscle injuries. Not terrified enough to say to Newcastle, Utd or stoke, hey lads, perhaps I shouldn't be taking all of my salary from you. He is held in contempt by most Newcastle fans and he keeps confirming why they are right to do so.
		
Click to expand...

We the exception of when he had 3 lions on his shirt &#128580; That's ALL that interested Owen.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

3 Lions on a shirt, that's all that interests Owen
Country over club, we know which way he's going (music Baddiel & Skinner)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2018)

Jensen said:



			We the exception of when he had 3 lions on his shirt &#63044; That's ALL that interested Owen.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. He coasted through his time up here. 

I've got no problem criticising Owen for his time at Newcastle. He was a bad buy by the then chairman who bought him for his own ego. It was clear he didn't want to come but stupidly kept going and bought him. Owen looked reluctant from the beginning and never bought into the place. Ask any Toon fan, they'll tell you he was one of the biggest wastes of money, fee and wages, in the clubs history.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree with this. He coasted through his time up here. 

I've got no problem criticising Owen for his time at Newcastle. He was a bad buy by the then chairman who bought him for his own ego. It was clear he didn't want to come but stupidly kept going and bought him. Owen looked reluctant from the beginning and never bought into the place. Ask any Toon fan, they'll tell you he was one of the biggest wastes of money, fee and wages, in the clubs history.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t Owens fault he got injured a lot at Newcastle which blighted his time up there and pretty much ruined 18 months of a season - Itâ€™s typical of Newcastle fans to point fingers at Owen , when fit he still scored goals for them - he had a number of serious injuries one I believe helped Newcastle get about 7/8 mil in compensation was it ?


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree with this. He coasted through his time up here. 

I've got no problem criticising Owen for his time at Newcastle. He was a bad buy by the then chairman who bought him for his own ego. It was clear he didn't want to come but stupidly kept going and bought him. Owen looked reluctant from the beginning and never bought into the place. Ask any Toon fan, they'll tell you he was one of the biggest wastes of money, fee and wages, in the clubs history.
		
Click to expand...

And howâ€™s that his fault, he didnâ€™t punt himself to go there, your critique should be solely aimed at your chairman.


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

Good result for Watford, I think Palace are better than a couple of results show and wonâ€™t, or shouldnâ€™t be in their usual relegation battle zone. 

Big miss at the end, I think a draw was a fairer result but youâ€™ve got to take those chances, especially right at the end of the game.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wasnâ€™t Owens fault he got injured a lot at Newcastle which blighted his time up there and pretty much ruined 18 months of a season - Itâ€™s typical of Newcastle fans to point fingers at Owen , when fit he still scored goals for them - he had a number of serious injuries one I believe helped Newcastle get about 7/8 mil in compensation was it ?
		
Click to expand...

Oh and didn't that injury happen whilst on England duty, what a surprise!


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 26, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Oh and didn't that injury happen whilst on England duty, what a surprise!
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with Owen wanting to do his best for England? There was a time when it was (and should be) country before club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Oh and didn't that injury happen whilst on England duty, what a surprise!
		
Click to expand...

Again how is it his fault he suffered a serious injury at the World Cup ? Do you think he should have said - Nope I wonâ€™t go to the biggest football tournament because I might get injured

If Kane gets injured playing for England because he is exactly like Owen - will you point the finger at him


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			What's wrong with Owen wanting to do his best for England? There was a time when it was (and should be) country before club.
		
Click to expand...

As I said before, playing for his Country is ALL that interested Owen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			And howâ€™s that his fault, he didnâ€™t punt himself to go there, your critique should be solely aimed at your chairman.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a Newcastle fan, I just live here. The chairman was poor, no question and he wasted pot loads. I do expect any player, particularly a record buy and on top wages, to give everything to the cause. He didn't do that at St James. It was clear at the time and this interview does nothing to help his cause. If he didn't feel capable of fully committing during a match then that is a huge issue. Do you think he told the chairman or manager that?


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Furthermore, after Newcastle he went on to Man U and by comparison celebrated far more when he scored for them.
This also from an ex-Liverpool star !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not a Newcastle fan, I just live here. The chairman was poor, no question and he wasted pot loads. I do expect any player, particularly a record buy and on top wages, to give everything to the cause. He didn't do that at St James. It was clear at the time and this interview does nothing to help his cause. If he didn't feel capable of fully committing during a match then that is a huge issue. Do you think he told the chairman or manager that?
		
Click to expand...

Again have you seen the full interview to get the full context ? Suspect you havenâ€™t - he didnâ€™t feel like he could fully go at sprints from the age of 19 because of a major hamstring injury he got at Liverpool - not when he arrived at Newcastle - he had to adjust his game to become more of a poacher as opposed to running the channels but he still scored lots of goals. What really hit Owen was his ACL injury - that pretty much knocked him for six but still continued to play and score goals for Newcastle- it was at Stoke when he offered to retire and he was close to retiring a few times and spoke to Chairmanâ€™s and managers about it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Great result for Watford , great game aswell


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 26, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			What's wrong with Owen wanting to do his best for England? There was a time when it was (and should be) country before club.
		
Click to expand...

He was driven by a desire to go down in history, i'm sure. With the England squads we had back then, i can see why he's have wanted to be in the mix too. But if club success wasn't over interest to him, he wouldn't of gone to UTD looking for a title.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Did I see the Chelsea manager having a puff on a fag inside the ground?


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Did I see the Chelsea manager having a puff on a fag inside the ground?
		
Click to expand...

No, there not lit, heâ€™s a 60+ a day man, so needs it in his mouth unlit as a comfort thing for some reason.


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

Newcastle set up 5-4-1, tough to breakdown, hopefully once that first goal goes in will become open, as with 10 behind the ball itâ€™s obvious Newcastle are looking for a point.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Newcastle set up 5-4-1, tough to breakdown, hopefully once that first goal goes in will become open, as with 10 behind the ball itâ€™s obvious Newcastle are looking for a point.
		
Click to expand...

Very good tactics if you after a point. Tough if you concede the 1st goal. Think Giroud would be a better option in these circumstances than Morata


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Very good tactics if you after a point. Tough if you concede the 1st goal. Think Giroud would be a better option in these circumstances than Morata
		
Click to expand...

You play for a point when youâ€™re desperate for them towards the end of the season, this is shocking imo, what will Newcastle learn from this.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			You play for a point when youâ€™re desperate for them towards the end of the season, this is shocking imo, what will Newcastle learn from this.
		
Click to expand...

Could be they over estimated Chelsea


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

Get in, &#128526;


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Var, var


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Get in, &#62990;
		
Click to expand...

It is :lol:


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Get in, &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

Shocking elbow, and why wasnâ€™t Richie sent off for the pen?

I wonder whoâ€™s won the the dressing room pot for the most studs they could implant on Hazard......

Get in ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Oh dear &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

&#128563;&#128540;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2018)

It's a shame Chelsea didn't score earlier.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Shocking elbow, and why wasnâ€™t Richie sent off for the pen?

I wonder whoâ€™s won the the dressing room pot for the most studs they could implant on Hazard......

Get in ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

How emotions change during a post ðŸ˜


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a shame Chelsea didn't score earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, could have been a good game, Newcastle 5-4-1 tactics suddeny go against them, then we have a game at last once we score. 

At least City, Utd, Liverpool etc know what to expect now when going there.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Exactly, could have been a good game, Newcastle 5-4-1 tactics suddeny go against them, then we have a game at last once we score. 

At least Spurs, Liverpool etc know what to expect now when going there.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness though, if they open up and go for it they'd get torn apart. Realistically what else with their squad do you expect.
I'll expect the same when Spurs go there.


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

Reap what you sow, I think Newcastle could have given Chelsea a good game going by the last 10 minutes, but to play so negatively from the start so early in the season, Iâ€™d be questioning those tactics personally. 

Itâ€™s results like this that can make or break your season, Hazard lucky to be walking off.


----------



## Fish (Aug 26, 2018)

City next for Newcastle, Iâ€™m going for a 5-5 formation ðŸ˜œ

I agree with Souness, have a go, Iâ€™d rather lose battling than be so shackled like Rafa set up his side today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not a Newcastle fan, I just live here. The chairman was poor, no question and he wasted pot loads. I do expect any player, particularly a record buy and on top wages, to give everything to the cause. He didn't do that at St James. It was clear at the time and this interview does nothing to help his cause. If he didn't feel capable of fully committing during a match then that is a huge issue. Do you think he told the chairman or manager that?
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the whole interview, not sure how I see it, he was sort of admitting he took wages under false pretences for his last 6-7 years, admits to taking up bad positions on purpose so he wouldnâ€™t be passed to, but at the same time his injuries had been quite severe so can he you blame him?
I know the Mags fans have never really forgiven him for not being up for relegation dog fights when he fit, but clubs who offered him the contracts were surely aware of his history and limitations. 
The fans would be ignorant to a lot of that and, imo, they have a right to feel aggrieved by both his actions and the Clubs.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Just watched the whole interview, not sure how I see it, he was sort of admitting he took wages under false pretences for his last 6-7 years, admits to taking up bad positions on purpose so he wouldnâ€™t be passed to, but at the same time his injuries had been quite severe so can he you blame him?
I know the Mags fans have never really forgiven him for not being up for relegation dog fights when he fit, but clubs who offered him the contracts were surely aware of his history and limitations. 
The fans would be ignorant to a lot of that and, imo, they have a right to feel aggrieved by both his actions and the Clubs.
		
Click to expand...

There are some things you should never reveal , Think this is one.
You do have to question the managers for picking him if heâ€™s hiding.
The fans can usually tell their not stupid!.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2018)

Watched the whole Owen interview and was refreshed by his candid and open comments especially about how he wanted to make the runs and basically his brain told him not too and how he started playing differently (not always effectively) and taking up different positions just so he didn't have to make the sprints into a channel. Many players go to different clubs and bomb for numerous reasons and Owen was no different although with him, his injury problems a clear issue and one which begs the question why did they take the gamble on him.

On a positive not the mighty Fulham off and running at last. Sounds like a corker of a game and looking forward to seeing them on MOTD2. Apparently going forward we were devastating. Going the other way not so good and that still remains my biggest worry about whether we can eek points out and be hard to score against. Mawson and Ream close to fitness will help


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			There are some things you should never reveal , Think this is one.
You do have to question the managers for picking him if heâ€™s hiding.
The fans can usually tell their not stupid!.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s were Iâ€™m stuck, even Jake Humphries joked he could see millions of reasons why he kept playing.
Some of the responsibility has to sit with Owen, we donâ€™t know what he was saying while collecting half a million a week.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 26, 2018)

If Owen knew this like he said then disgraceful he kept his wage demands So high

A lower wage with a goal bonus


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			If Owen knew this like he said then disgraceful he kept his wage demands So high

A lower wage with a goal bonus
		
Click to expand...

He did for his Man Utd and Stoke contracts - when he went to Newcastle he hadnâ€™t had the ACL injury which pretty much finished him off


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s were Iâ€™m stuck, even Jake Humphries joked he could see millions of reasons why he kept playing.
Some of the responsibility has to sit with Owen, we donâ€™t know what he was saying while collecting half a million a week.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you draw that line. The club buys the player and agrees the fee and wages and the player passes a medical. The manager picks the player but that player now plays a different way as he's trying to protect himself to play regularly and so doesn't perform as the fans want. Is that hiding or actually trying to do the best for himself and the team. Of all the players, I wouldn't think of Owen as someone that would hide (plenty from a host of clubs including my own) and he strikes me as someone that would get more and more frustrated as he couldn't perform as he wanted. That's why he went to several chairmen to resign


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where do you draw that line. The club buys the player and agrees the fee and wages and the player passes a medical. The manager picks the player but that player now plays a different way as he's trying to protect himself to play regularly and so doesn't perform as the fans want. Is that hiding or actually trying to do the best for himself and the team. Of all the players, I wouldn't think of Owen as someone that would hide (plenty from a host of clubs including my own) and he strikes me as someone that would get more and more frustrated as he couldn't perform as he wanted. That's why he went to several chairmen to resign
		
Click to expand...

You stated you watched the video, Owen himself said he hid on the pitch by taking up positions he knew his team mates wouldnâ€™t pass to him.
Thatâ€™s a line being drawn right there!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You stated you watched the video, Owen himself said he hid on the pitch by taking up positions he knew his team mates wouldnâ€™t pass to him.
Thatâ€™s a line being drawn right there!
		
Click to expand...

Because he feared making those runs and being out for lengthy periods. There was a context. I've seen players do what Owen did with no such injury worries. That's frustrating. It's also part of why he went to chairmen to offer to resign. He knew he wasn't able to do it anymore


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Because he feared making those runs and being out for lengthy periods. There was a context. I've seen players do what Owen did with no such injury worries. That's frustrating. It's also part of why he went to chairmen to offer to resign. He knew he wasn't able to do it anymore
		
Click to expand...

He offered to resign at Stoke, he wasnâ€™t there for the last 6-7 years he said he had those mental issues.

Owen was fully fit at Newcastle when he said he couldnâ€™t play in a relegation game because he had a feeling he might get injured!
Thatâ€™s not showing the fans you care, he was on over 100k a week.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 27, 2018)

Jorginho gave a SarriBall masterclass yesterday:

Total touches - 186 
Most touches in a League game since 03/04 
Completed passes - 158 
A pass every 34.18 seconds 

Possession at St. James' Park:
Jorginho - 15% 
Newcastle United - 18%


----------



## Jensen (Aug 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Owen was fully fit at Newcastle when he said he couldnâ€™t play in a relegation game because he had a feeling he might get injured!
Thatâ€™s not showing the fans you care, he was on over 100k a week.

View attachment 25438

Click to expand...

That sums him up.

 Feces and House spring to mind !


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 27, 2018)

What does anyone think of a score prediction for tonight?  

Two team I absolutely cannot stand, so I'm hoping for a drab 0-0.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			What does anyone think of a score prediction for tonight?  

Two team I absolutely cannot stand, so I'm hoping for a drab 0-0.
		
Click to expand...

Hoping for 2-1 spurs

Got Â£10 free bet on kane to score first. Got Â£10 free bet on lukaku and kane to score 

And Â£5 bet on lukaku to score a header


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

The MUTV phones are a bit different 

https://mobile.twitter.com/sportsfunnies/status/1034064802287702017


----------



## Jensen (Aug 27, 2018)

Fancy the boys tonight, think we can nick something at Old Trafford.

COYS


----------



## Jensen (Aug 27, 2018)

Hope Lloris has stayed off the plonk &#128516;


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2018)

I'll go 2-1 for United ........................... more out of hope than anything else.
United absolutely HAVE to show something different tonight.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

I thought a foot to the face that high was a red card ? Seems changed from last season to a yellow


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 27, 2018)

Penalty, that. Oh well.


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Penalty, that. Oh well.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah agree, anywhere else on the pitch and that's a free kick.  But he probably shouldn't be on the pitch after the face height boot..... Good game so far.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

Ref not having a great game - clear pen

What system are Man Utd ? They have 3 sitting midfielders ? Or is Herrera there just to man mark Kane ? Lukaku up front on his own with Lingard behind ? Looks very narrow apart from the fullbacks but Lukaku has had the best chance of the game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

Poor miss from Lukaku. Same for Alli when a pass looked the better option. Good honest PL fixture so far and enjoying the game


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 27, 2018)

Oozes â€œearly seasonâ€ from both teams. A shame that City, for example, looked sharp and ready from the start.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 27, 2018)

Kane has looked sluggish since the early stages of the World Cup. Leggy.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ref not having a great game - clear pen

What system are Man Utd ? They have 3 sitting midfielders ? Or is Herrera there just to man mark Kane ? Lukaku up front on his own with Lingard behind ? Looks very narrow apart from the fullbacks but Lukaku has had the best chance of the game
		
Click to expand...

So I take it you are calling the ref a cheat


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			So I take it you are calling the ref a cheat
		
Click to expand...

Yes thatâ€™s exactly what my comment said about him


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes thatâ€™s exactly what my comment said about him 

Click to expand...

Then why donâ€™t you just say the refs a cheat


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 27, 2018)

Stats saying nothing. United werenâ€™t great in that half at any stage.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Then why donâ€™t you just say the refs a cheat
		
Click to expand...

Are you deliberately simple ? I wasnâ€™t saying the ref was a cheat and the last comment was clearly sarcastic hence the rolleyes smiley but I guess that went straight over your head  ( thatâ€™s sarcasm against btw )


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ref not having a great game - clear pen

What system are Man Utd ? They have 3 sitting midfielders ? Or is Herrera there just to man mark Kane ? Lukaku up front on his own with Lingard behind ? Looks very narrow apart from the fullbacks but Lukaku has had the best chance of the game
		
Click to expand...

3 5 2

Our best option for balance (in terms of defensive solidity and going forward).

Still subject to brain melts from the likes of Jones. 

Maybe we should try buying some decent centre halfs?


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you deliberately simple ? I wasnâ€™t saying the ref was a cheat and the last comment was clearly sarcastic hence the rolleyes smiley but I guess that went straight over your head  ( thatâ€™s sarcasm against btw )
		
Click to expand...

So now you are being offensive. You stated there was a clean penalty. If it was clear cut as you say and the ref didnâ€™t give it he must be a cheat or was it clear to an armchair viewer who has had multiple views from all angles but perhaps to the ref it wasnâ€™t that clear. If then it wasnâ€™t given and he is not cheating, it canâ€™t be that clear


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			3 5 2

Our best option for balance (in terms of defensive solidity and going forward).

Still subject to brain melts from the likes of Jones. 

Maybe we should try buying some decent centre halfs?
		
Click to expand...

I guess it doesnâ€™t say much for Bailey and Lindelof when he puts a midfielder in as a centre back and it also seems to put Fred into higher positions where he doesnâ€™t look comfortable at the moment - but should allow Pogba to roam free but seems missing again


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 27, 2018)

Oh. Thereâ€™s Kane. Sigh.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 27, 2018)

He's one of our own


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 27, 2018)

This has gone well.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess it doesnâ€™t say much for Bailey and Lindelof when he puts a midfielder in as a centre back and it also seems to put Fred into higher positions where he doesnâ€™t look comfortable at the moment - but should allow Pogba to roam free but seems missing again
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't, no. But he's been the best of the 3.

Jones proving my point twice just for effect 

Pointless. Maybe people can see why Jose is passed off?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow. What a one-two that was. Great header from Kane and what a pass down the line to set up that second. That Lukaku miss looking big now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

Well I guess thatâ€™s what happens when a midfielder plays in the backline - why was Herrera so deep there and about a minute after Lukaku missed another chance.


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 27, 2018)

How long does Jose have left in a job. Incredible.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 27, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			How long does Jose have left in a job. Incredible.
		
Click to expand...

Sensational, much? I want him gone but wept.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 27, 2018)

Me holidays are just getting better and better


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Sensational, much? I want him gone but wept.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't think it's that far fetched a concept. Public slatings of players, discontent in the dressing room, poor performances so far and arguably inept tactical setups..... It wouldn't shock me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 27, 2018)

Why do fans of other clubs care about Jose so much?
Surely if you think heâ€™ll flop itâ€™s best he stays or are you afraid heâ€™ll turn it around?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I honestly don't think it's that far fetched a concept. Public slatings of players, discontent in the dressing room, poor performances so far and arguably inept tactical setups..... It wouldn't shock me.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it'll happen imminently but if the bad run carries on, the crowd turn and he continues to fall out with players etc it will. Very similar to Moyes and LvG although United are playing better football tonight than I've seen of late. I know the press are saying Zidane is being lined up but would United pay Jose off and afford Zindane's wage expectations? I think if United struggle early on in the CL questions will start being asked


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2018)

Loving this game

Had 2 x Â£10 free bets to use.. kane to score first Â£45 won

If lukaku scores I win Â£40

If he scores with his head I win Â£105 ( Â£65 of it for to score with his head bet) lol

Get some corners boys!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought a foot to the face that high was a red card ? Seems changed from last season to a yellow
		
Click to expand...

It was the wrong decision then and the correct action tonight, yellow cards.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

Some finish that. Lots to do when he picked the ball up


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2018)

My little points prediction yesterday .. could end up with 6 points.. United are nothing to be feared


----------



## Piece (Aug 27, 2018)

Another week of wall to wall Sky â€œcoverageâ€ of Jose and Man U in crisis coming up ðŸ˜´


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 27, 2018)

Wonder what Ferguson thinks of this , I remember Giggs comment when he said that Man Utd wouldnâ€™t do what Liverpool did and fall away after decades of dominance - well that tonight was shocking and they got mullered at home to a rival and even packing the midfield didnâ€™t stop the centre being very soft - I wonder if Lindelof is related to Titus Bramble in anyway. 

Lukaku again missing big chances in big games , Pogba missing again in the big game in the Prem and itâ€™s hard to see where the creativity is in that Utd team and they are awful at CB. Going to be a long season for them - give Mourinho an extra couple years on his contract ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It was the wrong decision then and the correct action tonight, yellow cards.
		
Click to expand...

Not debating the right or wrongs of either decision, but isnâ€™t the difference the Ref deciding whether itâ€™s reckless or dangerous, reckless is yellow, dangerous is red.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 27, 2018)

Lukaku again shows why he isnâ€™t world class. Luke Shaw shows why heâ€™s by far the best English left back when given game time. 

And to hell with it. I take it back. I hope heâ€™s gone by tomorrow evening.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't think Man Utd fans should worry too much. I'm sure you'll be fine this season. There are definitely 3 worse teams in the Premier League than you so you should be safe from relegation.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Not debating the right or wrongs of either decision, but isnâ€™t the difference the Ref deciding whether itâ€™s reckless or dangerous, reckless is yellow, dangerous is red.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly dont think the refs know the difference. Reckless and dangerous is the same for me.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 27, 2018)

There was talk at the weekend of it being to early to say who is going down and who is staying up. General consensus is, it was far to early. Dont think it is to early to write utd off as title Contenders. Sooner utd get ZZ The better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Lukaku again shows why he isnâ€™t world class. Luke Shaw shows why heâ€™s by far the best English left back when given game time. 

And to hell with it. I take it back. I hope heâ€™s gone by tomorrow evening.
		
Click to expand...

Lukaku is similar to the likes of Sterling. He'll get goals but needs a hatful of chances to do so. Poor night for United and Sky and the press will have a field day slaughtering Jose for this and predicting if and when he goes


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 27, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Lukaku is similar to the likes of Sterling. He'll get goals but needs a hatful of chances to do so. Poor night for United and Sky and the press will have a field day slaughtering Jose for this and predicting if and when he goes
		
Click to expand...

Difference being Lukaku is utds main striker. We have Aguero thankfully.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 27, 2018)

Fantastic result and performance from the boys. Every player put in a massive shift.
The futures bright, the futures Tottenham


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Fantastic result and performance from the boys. Every player put in a massive shift.
The futures bright, the futures Tottenham
		
Click to expand...

Very good start for Spurs and perhaps not buying is the way forward


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Sooner utd get ZZ The better.
		
Click to expand...

I think they've been Zzzzzzz since Fergie went, Tash.


----------



## Jensen (Aug 27, 2018)

A lot of Smoke and Mirrors in Joses post match interview. Facially he looks like it's all a big joke.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 27, 2018)

It seems utd have lost as many games by the end of august than what city lost for the whole of last season. &#128563;
Give utd a break they have had a tough fixture start to the season.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 27, 2018)

Yernited won the strategy and the tactics tonight :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Lukaku again shows why he isnâ€™t world class. Luke Shaw shows why heâ€™s by far the best English left back when given game time. 

And to hell with it. I take it back. I hope heâ€™s gone by tomorrow evening.
		
Click to expand...

Great win for Spurs , your right Shaw looked class tonight only positive in a poor performance from Utd.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 27, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Why do fans of other clubs care about Jose so much?
Surely if you think heâ€™ll flop itâ€™s best he stays or are you afraid heâ€™ll turn it around? 

Click to expand...

Bemuses me as well Paul.

Would put it down to laziness. People find it easier to follow a press agenda than think objectively for themselves.

Herd mentality that's more prevalent in, but not restricted to, football.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 27, 2018)

Very impressive from Tottenham, like last season one of the best balanced teams for me.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 27, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Very impressive from Tottenham, like last season one of the best balanced teams for me.
		
Click to expand...

Harry Kane called it.

Bide some time.
Let the game settle.
Be more composed.
Chances will come.

Very impressed :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 28, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Bemuses me as well Paul.

Would put it down to laziness. People find it easier to follow a press agenda than think objectively for themselves.

Herd mentality that's more prevalent in, but not restricted to, football.
		
Click to expand...

Do you believe his style of shi te football is acceptable at man.utd?


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 28, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Do you believe his style of shi te football is acceptable at man.utd?
		
Click to expand...

Was Utdâ€™s performance really that bad? They had 23 shots to Spurs 9. They had the majority of the possession, and easily dominated the first half.

They didnâ€™t capitalise on their chances early on, which would have seen Spurs chasing the game.

Very well played by Spurs but Utd werenâ€™t that bad.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 28, 2018)

Mourinho is the master of deflecting criticism after a defeat, he's a very clever man, its always about him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Mourinho is the master of deflecting criticism after a defeat, he's a very clever man, its always about him.
		
Click to expand...

Stu, when Utd lose it's about him, when they win it's about him. Whatever happens it's about him. His ego is bigger than Old Trafford. I don't think it's a clever ruse or deflection, he is just fantastically arrogant.

Very disappointed with Spurs last night. 1 or two is a problem for Utd but not the end of the world. 3 pushes him nearer the exit. I don't want the fun to end yet so hopefully next team up goes a bit easier on them.


----------



## Fish (Aug 28, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Was Utdâ€™s performance really that bad? They had 23 shots to Spurs 9. They had the majority of the possession, and easily dominated the first half.

They didnâ€™t capitalise on their chances early on, which would have seen Spurs chasing the game.

Very well played by Spurs but Utd werenâ€™t that bad.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, although many are laughing at Jose's initial interview, he was right, Utd dominated in every stat, except sticking the ball in the net!

The only difference was that Spurs were clinical with the limited chances they carved out and made them count! 

The expression 'busy fools' springs to mind, but if Utd had a more clinical striker that wasn't lazy walking about at times offside and never in a position to receive the ball (Lukaku), they could be a totally different outfit, but, this hurts, spurs were tactically impressive biding their time and striking when the chances came and made them count!

Will be interesting to see how it all pans out with little, IMO, back up to an impressive starting 11 if injuries come to the fore. I'm not sure how much strength in depth they have to cover a PL & CL season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2018)

The problem for Man Utd and itâ€™s something they have struggled with since Red Nose retired is they are hiring short term managers - Moyes was the sacrificial lamb the Van Gaal isnâ€™t long term but spent lots and Mourinho is another short term spend lots manager - he goes to a club spends a lot wins a few things then leaves but this times the spending isnâ€™t working and he appears to be struggling because I think it is starting to show the flaws in his tactical awareness. He is now reacting to everything and itâ€™s gojng to get worse 

I think Man Utd need a long term manager and right now there is one person who is perfect for them - Pochettino , I think he would have bought better , got more out of the players there and been there for the long term to bring and develop players. Hopefully they donâ€™t go and get him


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2018)

Unbelievable result last night. Even at half time I didn't see that coming. United shaded the first half, they were attacking us, presumably like the fans wanted. They should really have been at least 1-0 up after that Lukaku chance. But their dodgy defence caught up with them again in the second half. I don't know how they've gone from the likes of Stam, Vidic, Ferdinand to now having Jones, Smalling, Lindelof - these are mid-table defenders at best. And I shudder to think why Jose thought the answer was to stick Herrera next to them, has he ever played centre back before in his life?? Second half was a complete shambles for them, fantastic for us of course. Lucas looks excellent, I had a feeling he would push on this season and it's great to see him having a good start in Son's absence. 

Agree with those saying Shaw was United's best player as well, he really was. Ironically Rose was probably our worst player on the night, so that England spot is there for the taking for Shaw now. On current form it's his to lose.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 28, 2018)

Given Poch alledgedly turned down Madrid, I don't think he is going anywhere soon. At least as long as he feels the spuds experiment could still work.
I think a lot of that will be determined by how long he can keep that squad together. They need to hold off eager buyers for their players, win stuff to keep them happy, and pay top wages to key players.

So he will be gone in the summer then.


----------



## Piece (Aug 28, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Was Utdâ€™s performance really that bad? They had 23 shots to Spurs 9. They had the majority of the possession, and easily dominated the first half.

They didnâ€™t capitalise on their chances early on, which would have seen Spurs chasing the game.

Very well played by Spurs but Utd werenâ€™t that bad.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Lots of hot air being blown. We had this last year. They finished second, in the end, well above Spurs and Liverpool.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 28, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Do you believe his style of shi te football is acceptable at man.utd?
		
Click to expand...

I would prefer more scintillating football Davie La, who wouldn't. 

We've seen it in flashes with Mourinho, but i don't think we're balanced enough to do so consistently.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2018)

Only one thing can save Utd


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 28, 2018)

Didnt see any of last nights game. Bur apparently Luke shaw had a good game. Hows he manage to turn around his game. He was one if the origanal players to be lambasted by maureen.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 28, 2018)

I know Man U had the majority of chances last night, but Spurs chances were of a much better quality/opportunity, although were created more by Man U rather than their own players.

I know this as I have Delle Alli in my fantasy league team.

#shouldhavehad3


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 28, 2018)

Piece said:



			Exactly. Lots of hot air being blown. We had this last year. They finished second, in the end, well above Spurs and Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

No!!!! The seasonâ€™s over.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 28, 2018)

Too many similar players playing out of position. Herrera at right of a 3 man defence with Jones on the left (possibly our slowest player and nearly gave away a pen) is just not right.   Fred, pogba and matic across the middle also didnâ€™t work. Yes it did in terms of keeping possession at times, but we lacked that clear cutting edge. Lukaku isnâ€™t the target man we hoped for. With Lingard just behind it just didnâ€™t work well. Often, Lukaku would win the ball only for him not to read the run of Lingard and play the wrong through ball. We have been successful with a van nistleroy, van persie type goal scorer, which worked for a time with Ibrahimovich.
Question is what to do. What is the ideal formation/team with the players we have. Every UTD fan was speak to says something different, which says it all to me.  Every City, Liverpool, Tottenham or Chelsea fan will reel off a team and you can bet bar the occasional 1 player 9/10 will be identical. With UTD you have DeGea and thatâ€™s about it!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Too many similar players playing out of position. Herrera at right of a 3 man defence with Jones on the left (possibly our slowest player and nearly gave away a pen) is just not right.   Fred, pogba and matic across the middle also didnâ€™t work. Yes it did in terms of keeping possession at times, but we lacked that clear cutting edge. Lukaku isnâ€™t the target man we hoped for. With Lingard just behind it just didnâ€™t work well. Often, Lukaku would win the ball only for him not to read the run of Lingard and play the wrong through ball. We have been successful with a van nistleroy, van persie type goal scorer, which worked for a time with Ibrahimovich.
Question is what to do. What is the ideal formation/team with the players we have. Every UTD fan was speak to says something different, which says it all to me.  Every City, Liverpool, Tottenham or Chelsea fan will reel off a team and you can bet bar the occasional 1 player 9/10 will be identical. With UTD you have DeGea and thatâ€™s about it!
		
Click to expand...

Is it still unclear why Bailly was left out? I think he is the best of the bad bunch of United centre backs. Rojo is still there as well isn't he? I'd maybe be using him, or Smalling alongside Bailly. Jones and Lindelof are just not good enough. Last season United only looked decent when they went 4-3-3, Matic just in front of the defence to help them out, which freed up Pogba to have a bit of a free role from midfield. It's not usually a good sign when the line-up is announced and nobody has any clue what shape they're going to be in (as happened last night).


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Is it still unclear why Bailly was left out? I think he is the best of the bad bunch of United centre backs. Rojo is still there as well isn't he? I'd maybe be using him, or Smalling alongside Bailly. Jones and Lindelof are just not good enough. Last season United only looked decent when they went 4-3-3, Matic just in front of the defence to help them out, which freed up Pogba to have a bit of a free role from midfield. It's not usually a good sign when the line-up is announced and nobody has any clue what shape they're going to be in (as happened last night).
		
Click to expand...

I agree about Bailly. I thought he looked a class act when he first came.  He cost a fair few Â£Â£Â£Â£ as well. 
I feel sorry for Mata. He was the key last year to a lot of chances and he has that creative vision for a pass and a goal.  Without him or De Gea we would not have finished as high as we did.


----------



## Ross61 (Aug 28, 2018)

Piece said:



			Exactly. Lots of hot air being blown. We had this last year. They finished second, in the end, well above Spurs and Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Man Utd 81, Spurs 77 and Liverpool 75.  I donâ€™t call that â€œwell aboveâ€ 

Not only that Man Utd started with 6 wins and a draw last season, how that is comparable to this season?


----------



## Piece (Aug 28, 2018)

Ross61 said:



			Man Utd 81, Spurs 77 and Liverpool 75.  I donâ€™t call that â€œwell aboveâ€ 

Not only that Man Utd started with 6 wins and a draw last season, how that is comparable to this season?
		
Click to expand...

Four and six points respectively is well clear in my book.

Last season, there was continual criticism of Man U's style of play. Performances v Huddersfield, Chelsea away, and City, Burnley, Soton, WBA at home, all had similar traits to what we've seen recently: no clear pattern of formation, lack of organisation and tactics, conservative and too slow...Pogba going missing....not sure what his best team... etc. Still finished second. Who knows, may happen again?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 28, 2018)

Piece said:



			Four and six points respectively is well clear in my book.

Last season, there was continual criticism of Man U's style of play. Performances v Huddersfield, Chelsea away, and City, Burnley, Soton, WBA at home, all had similar traits to what we've seen recently: no clear pattern of formation, lack of organisation and tactics, conservative and too slow...Pogba going missing....not sure what his best team... etc. Still finished second. Who knows, may happen again?
		
Click to expand...

There was critics of their style of play last season but it wasnâ€™t massive or a big deal because they were not conceding the goals and they werenâ€™t losing games - this season they currently havenâ€™t got the results , so itâ€™s not just style or a lack of direction itâ€™s also a lack of positive results.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There was critics of their style of play last season but it wasnâ€™t massive or a big deal because they were not conceding the goals and they werenâ€™t losing games - this season they currently havenâ€™t got the results , so itâ€™s not just style or a lack of direction itâ€™s also a lack of positive results.
		
Click to expand...

There is just a poisonous air about the place at the moment, it is so downbeat. 3 games in is silly to talk about major problems but it is not really about 3 games, it is the pre-season atmosphere as well. Similar to Conte at Chelsea at the end of last year, something was just plain wrong about the place. There is a similar air at Old Trafford.


----------



## Junior (Aug 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			I agree, although many are laughing at Jose's initial interview, he was right, Utd dominated in every stat, except sticking the ball in the net!

The only difference was that Spurs were clinical with the limited chances they carved out and made them count! 

The expression 'busy fools' springs to mind, but if Utd had a more clinical striker that wasn't lazy walking about at times offside and never in a position to receive the ball (Lukaku), they could be a totally different outfit, but, this hurts, spurs were tactically impressive biding their time and striking when the chances came and made them count!

Will be interesting to see how it all pans out with little, IMO, back up to an impressive starting 11 if injuries come to the fore. I'm not sure how much strength in depth they have to cover a PL & CL season.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.  Played decent enough but were not clinical in defense or attack when it counted.


Plus..............footy's rubbish anyway.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 28, 2018)

Junior said:



			Agree with this.  Played decent enough but were not clinical in defense or attack when it counted.


Plus..............footy's rubbish anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Having an nvq in watching rubbish football, ie City before we got some money. I wholeheartedly agree with the last sentance. 
I see a style if play at City, Liverpool and Spurs and its attractive.  Don't know what to expect when utd trot out. But its usually rammel. Its not what the utd faithful have grown to expect. Bottom line is. Is Maureen the answer to bring back the attractive winning football.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice to see us taking the cup seriously

But then our squad has a lot of depth so even our second string looks strong (still prob lose)

â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”Adrian 

Zabs â€”Ogbonna-diop cresswell 

Snodgrass -rice-obiangâ€”yarmo 

â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”Perez Hernandez 


Prob wonâ€™t line up like that but thatâ€™s the players


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 28, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Nice to see us taking the cup seriously

But then our squad has a lot of depth so even our second string looks strong (still prob lose)

â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”Adrian 

Zabs â€”Ogbonna-diop cresswell 

Snodgrass -rice-obiangâ€”yarmo 

â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”Perez Hernandez 


Prob wonâ€™t line up like that but thatâ€™s the players
		
Click to expand...

Not going to plan so far even with a man advantage. Surely a matter of time though


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not going to plan so far even with a man advantage. Surely a matter of time though
		
Click to expand...

They caught us napping from a corner

Man sent off then just shut up shop


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 28, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			They caught us napping from a corner

Man sent off then just shut up shop
		
Click to expand...

What do you expect a league 1 team with 10 men to do.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 28, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			What do you expect a league 1 team with 10 men to do.
		
Click to expand...

Not saying expect anything less

Great battling to break them down

Cracking goal from diop


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2018)

:rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25446


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Obviously West Ham have upset them for him to have a dig like that. If it isn't them it can only be Fulham can't it? Not likely to be Spurs, Chelsea or Arsenal. Palace probably wouldn't stump up the wages either. So that leaves Fulham.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Obviously West Ham have upset them for him to have a dig like that. If it isn't them it can only be Fulham can't it? Not likely to be Spurs, Chelsea or Arsenal. Palace probably wouldn't stump up the wages either. So that leaves Fulham.
		
Click to expand...

Turns out his agent was on the wind-up. He had a medical in London alright - to join Olympiakos.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2018)

Well the England squad is out.

Jack Butland (Stoke City), Alex McCarthy (Southampton), Jordan Pickford (Everton),
Trent Alexander-Arnold (Liverpool), Joe Gomez (Liverpool), Harry Maguire (Leicester City), Danny Rose (Tottenham Hotspur), Luke Shaw (Manchester United), John Stones (Manchester City), James Tarkowski (Burnley), Kieran Trippier (Tottenham Hotspur), Kyle Walker (Manchester City),
Dele (Tottenham Hotspur), Fabian Delph (Manchester City), Eric Dier (Tottenham Hotspur), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Adam Lallana (Liverpool), Jesse Lingard (Manchester United), Ruben Loftus-Cheek (Chelsea), 
Harry Kane (Tottenham Hotspur), Marcus Rashford (Manchester United), Raheem Sterling (Manchester City), Danny Welbeck (Arsenal).

Seems extremely light on attackers and heavy on defenders. I'm quite surprised/disappointed Callum Wilson hasn't been called up, now that Vardy has made way I thought he'd be the next go-to quick striker. Very happy to see Tarkowski and Gomez come in for Cahill and Jones. And good to see Shaw earn a place too. Midfield options are still awful as ever. How in God's name Lallana has made it in, I will never know. Was a good player once upon time but it must be nearing 18 months since he played any regular football!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2018)

Well Lallana is fit at the moment no injuries  and he also adds something into the squad that was lacking during the World Cup - creativity beyond just set pieces , he has the ability to put those slide rule balls into players feet and find the runs , Kane and Ali running off him could be very good.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Lallana is fit at the moment no injuries  and he also adds something into the squad that was lacking during the World Cup - creativity beyond just set pieces , he has the ability to put those slide rule balls into players feet and find the runs , Kane and Ali running off him could be very good.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I knew you would be first to reply on Lallana. I'm not denying he is a good player (or was, at least) but he has played 388 minutes of football last season and this one combined (source: whoscored). No one in their right mind can argue that is enough to warrant England selection.

I think Will Hughes should have been called up. He's been playing very well for Watford. He seems to give a bit of creativity as well, he could be what we're looking for.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 30, 2018)

Happy with Lallana, quality player whoâ€™s been unlucky with injuries.
Donâ€™t see the attack as light as that attack was good enough for the World Cup.
Midfield is were we need to improve imo.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Happy with Lallana, quality player whoâ€™s been unlucky with injuries.
Donâ€™t see the attack as light as that attack was good enough for the World Cup.
Midfield is were we need to improve imo.
		
Click to expand...

Vardy is gone and they haven't replaced him with anyone. So it's not the attack from the World Cup, it's one less.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Vardy is gone and they haven't replaced him with anyone. So it's not the attack from the World Cup, it's one less.
		
Click to expand...

He never featured, Rashford canâ€™t get in the Utd team so going with Kane and Sterling again and bringing in Lallana to support them, imo, is a better option than picking a forward to sit on the bench.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



*He never featured,* Rashford canâ€™t get in the Utd team so going with Kane and Sterling again and bringing in Lallana to support them, imo, is a better option than picking a forward to sit on the bench.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he did! He played half an hour against Panama, and the whole 90 against Belgium, then two further sub appearances in the knock-outs. That adds up to nearly half of the minutes Lallana has had in an entire year! I just thought Wilson was the best option to replace Vardy that's all. Bit of pace from the bench if the game isn't going your way. He has more right to be in the squad than Welbeck. It seems like they just don't have the heart to tell him to stop coming.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yes he did! He played half an hour against Panama, and the whole 90 against Belgium, then two further sub appearances in the knock-outs. That adds up to nearly half of the minutes Lallana has had in an entire year! I just thought Wilson was the best option to replace Vardy that's all. Bit of pace from the bench if the game isn't going your way. He has more right to be in the squad than Welbeck. It seems like they just don't have the heart to tell him to stop coming.
		
Click to expand...

Behave, he played but never featured, did nothing, the Belgium match was a dead rubber and the 30 mins against Panama he did nothing, heâ€™s retired because he knows heâ€™s not first choice, why do we need anyone else, 23 is too many anyway!


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 30, 2018)

At 30 Lallana is hardly youthful...
Thought the plan was to bring on the 'kids'...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Behave, he played but never featured, did nothing, the Belgium match was a dead rubber and the 30 mins against Panama he did nothing, heâ€™s retired because he knows heâ€™s not first choice, why do we need anyone else, 23 is too many anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Seems like a strange attitude mate. Kane is going to get fairly comfortable if the only replacement options are Rashford who is inconsistent and never plays for his club, or Welbeck who is even less consistent and plays even less than never for his club. I thought the idea of a squad was to keep competition levels up.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 30, 2018)

Now am in holiday and not quite in the fast lane when it comes to current affairs. However theres a video doin the rounds of a certain prem league footballer that er looks good or dont look very good depends how you look at it ( several times). Or is it fake news.


----------



## user2010 (Aug 30, 2018)

Wonder how Vardy's attention seeking wife took the news of him retiring from England duties.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Seems like a strange attitude mate. Kane is going to get fairly comfortable if the only replacement options are Rashford who is inconsistent and never plays for his club, or Welbeck who is even less consistent and plays even less than never for his club. I thought the idea of a squad was to keep competition levels up.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s England all over though mate, you highlighted Lallana yourself (I do like him), but it always amazes me how players who are not playing (Lallana, Welbeck, Loftus-Cheek,Delph) are in over others who are playing well (Walcott, Wilson, Hughes,Chilwell, Maddison,Gray) some seem to be established and others will never get a chance.
Weâ€™re only 3 games into the season so maybe heâ€™s sticking with what he knows for now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2018)

Well some interesting groups for the English Teams

Spurs - Barcelona, PSV , Inter
Man Utd - Juve , Valencia , Young Boys
Liverpool - PSG ,Napoli , Crvena
Man City - Shakter , Lyon and Hoffehiem


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 30, 2018)

Crvena is Red Star Belgrade for those wondering!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2018)

This the full groups


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2018)

Liverpool vs Chelsea in the League Cup


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 30, 2018)

City v the sleeping giants.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 30, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-mo-salah-shoulder-champions-league-draw/amp/

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Now am in holiday and not quite in the fast lane when it comes to current affairs. However theres a video doin the rounds of a certain prem league footballer that er looks good or dont look very good depends how you look at it ( several times). Or is it fake news.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that vid and i  imagined that to be you Tashy ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			City v the sleeping giants.
		
Click to expand...

My son is visiting his Auntie in Cheshire this week. She took him on The Etihad tour today. Really good apparently. He has some cracking pictures, my favourite is him looking bemused in the trophy room, he is a Toon fan and doesn't understand the conceptðŸ˜‚. I presume you have done it. He is not a convert but there was a grudging respect ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I've seen that vid and i  imagined that to be you Tashy ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

You would get more than a couple of grams on paul. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My son is visiting his Auntie in Cheshire this week. She took him on The Etihad tour today. Really good apparently. He has some cracking pictures, my favourite is him looking bemused in the trophy room, he is a Toon fan and doesn't understand the conceptðŸ˜‚. I presume you have done it. He is not a convert but there was a grudging respect ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Ave not. Last time i went at maine rd there was a full can of unused polish. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave not. Last time i went at maine rd there was a full can of unused polish. â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Thoroughly recommended, he had a great time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2018)

Can't see Spurs progressing. City should and on paper Man Utd should but given their current form that's not a given. Liverpool's looks reasonable but the Napoli games pivotal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2018)

This is disgraceful 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.rt.com/sport/437138-mo-salah-egypt-mother-threat/amp/

Hope the guy is removed from his countryâ€™s FA 

The Egyptian FA since Salah became a World Wide star have tried to make as much money as possible from him - starting to get very nasty


----------



## Fish (Aug 30, 2018)

See Spurs canâ€™t play at home in their cup game so have asked if they can play at Milton Keynes just to protect their fan allocation.  

Personally I think if the Home Club isnâ€™t available, then it should be played at Watford!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2018)

Just like last year we get the hardest Champion's League group. Hopefully we'll top it like last year as well! Getting Inter was a bit of blow given how crap every other pot 4 team was, but them's the breaks. Liverpool's group is no picnic either. Man City will sleepwalk through theirs though. United shouldn't have any problems sneaking through in 2nd.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2018)

All the spuds fans I know are delighted

They want to play the best teams. Get to see some of the best players in the world in front of theM

Knowing spurs they will prob top the group!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			All the spuds fans I know are delighted

They want to play the best teams. Get to see some of the best players in the world in front of theM

Knowing spurs they will prob top the group!
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind really. There was about a 7/8 chance of getting a top team from pot 1 anyway, so that was always going to happen. Two years ago we got the 'easy' draw (since no one expected Monaco to be as good as they were, and I think CSKA were actually the pot 1 team), but we didn't look up for it at all and got dumped out. So perhaps it's better to have some big opponents you can raise your game for. I was at the home game where we beat Real last season and that was fantastic, obviously. That is ultimately what you're in the Champions League for.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Just like last year we get the hardest Champion's League group. Hopefully we'll top it like last year as well! Getting Inter was a bit of blow given how crap every other pot 4 team was, but them's the breaks. Liverpool's group is no picnic either. Man City will sleepwalk through theirs though. United shouldn't have any problems sneaking through in 2nd.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not the hardest group - PSV and Inter are far from the teams they used to be - they should give Spurs no problems at all , people look at the names as opposed to the current situation of the club. Man Utd will have a tougher task because Valencia are no pushovers , Group A is the nasty one. 

Would think we have he hardest group out of the English teams.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s not the hardest group - PSV and Inter are far from the teams they used to be - they should give Spurs no problems at all , people look at the names as opposed to the current situation of the club. Man Utd will have a tougher task because Valencia are no pushovers , Group A is the nasty one.

Would think we have he hardest group out of the English teams.
		
Click to expand...

Well you would think that, haha. The fact is Barca are much better than PSG, Napoli are better than Inter, but I'd expect PSV to be better than Red Star, so I say our group shades it on difficulty. Inter have an excellent side these days, on paper at least - Handanovic is a world class keeper, Miranda starts at the back for Brazil, Nainggolan one of the world's best box-to-box players has gone there, and they have a strong attack featuring Perisic and Icardi. Valencia side is not a patch on that, but United are struggling anyway at the moment so they could slip up there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well you would think that, haha. The fact is Barca are much better than PSG, Napoli are better than Inter, but I'd expect PSV to be better than Red Star, so I say our group shades it on difficulty. Inter have an excellent side these days, on paper at least - Handanovic is a world class keeper, Miranda starts at the back for Brazil, Nainggolan one of the world's best box-to-box players has gone there, and they have a strong attack featuring Perisic and Icardi. Valencia side is not a patch on that, but United are struggling anyway at the moment so they could slip up there.
		
Click to expand...

Go and look at the UEFA Rankings - they suggest our group is the harder group - Inter have been struggling for years , you can rattle off names from playing FIFA but they just qualified for the CL and were nearly 20 points behind Napoli last season and PSV are a shadow of themselves - Spurs should have no problems qualifying, it looks hard just looking at the names but thatâ€™s all.

I would have preferred Barce and Inter over PSG and Napoli


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 31, 2018)

Inter are a very good side, much improved team in recent years.

PSG have some top players and  Napoli arent no mugs neither but both teams have nothing to be fearful about, i fancy us to top the group.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 31, 2018)

Liverpool have the tougher group to qualify from, PSG and Napoli are both very strong sides, not sure how strong Napoli are post-Sarri though with Ancellotti in charge they won't be pushed aside easily and they're still comfortably better than Inter.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 1, 2018)

Nice to see Liverpool have finally solved there goalkeeping problems ðŸ˜


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 1, 2018)

Strange performance from reds today we caused our own problems .
thought Leicester played well.
If they had a bit more going forward we would have been in trouble.
We gave the ball away all day very cheaply.
A few very wasteful balls when we had them on the break. Picking the wrong ball to many times!

Think Klopp needs to sit the keeper down and explain where row Z is.
But we won not at our best , which is a big bonus from last season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2018)

4 out of 4 - best start in 28 years I believe , having to battle to get the three points which is something we have struggled to do, bit silly of Alisson but thankfully the mistake didnâ€™t cost us. Onwards we go


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 1, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Nice to see Liverpool have finally solved there goalkeeping problems ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Klopp will sort him out he was lucky last week , but if he is as good as we think he will learn quick.
But he put us under unnecessary pressure.
Cryuff will be chuckling.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 1, 2018)

Worst performance of the season so far, no fluidity, bad passes, well below par.
Huddersfield came with a plan, well organised, took no risks in the 1st half, 2nd half they took more chances and will rightly believe they deserved more than one point.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			see now I am willing to put money where my month is

I bet Â£20 to H4H that west ham will finish more than 10 points clear of the team that goes down in 18th place

I said we will be top 10 from the start.. the new signings are showing signs of gelling. we played well yesterday. were unlucky to not get 3 points let alone a draw . wolves next week will be tough but go into the game in a better place..

but like I said west ham will finish 10 clear points off 18th Place.. I am willing to be held to this bet of Â£20 to H4H (the charity everyone supports on this forum.. normally I would bet to the bobby moore fund)

care to put your money where your month (or fingers) are?
		
Click to expand...

Another game ticks by and another nil points - played four won nil lost four , thatâ€™s up with De Boer record last season that got him fired


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 1, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Worst performance of the season so far, no fluidity, bad passes, well below par.
Huddersfield came with a plan, well organised, took no risks in the 1st half, 2nd half they took more chances and will rightly believe they deserved more than one point.
		
Click to expand...

Dw we will give you 3 points in 2 weeks

I canâ€™t believe today.. we outplayed arsenal completely but then didnâ€™t turn up at all against wolves (no disrespect to wolves but arsenal are a side Iâ€™d expect to struggle against)

Last min aswell!


----------



## GG26 (Sep 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Dw we will give you 3 points in 2 weeks

I canâ€™t believe today.. we outplayed arsenal completely but then didnâ€™t turn up at all against wolves (no disrespect to wolves but arsenal are a side Iâ€™d expect to struggle against)

Last min aswell!
		
Click to expand...

Having seen Wolves at the King Power a couple of weeks ago, I would suggest that they are a very good side and certainly not one to be underestimated.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 1, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Having seen Wolves at the King Power a couple of weeks ago, I would suggest that they are a very good side and certainly not one to be underestimated.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree.. at home to wolves you expect to make more chances than away to arsenal


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 1, 2018)

Another very good goal from Sterling.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 1, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Another very good goal from Sterling.
		
Click to expand...

Can only be good for England 

Not only is he getting goals but importantly game time. Could easily play sane, mahrez or Jesus in his position nice to see someone English develop instead


----------



## fundy (Sep 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst I agree.. at home to wolves you expect to make more chances than away to arsenal
		
Click to expand...

dont know why, Wolves are organised, familiar with each other and the gameplan, work to a system. Pretty much everything Arsenal arent currently and wont be for a while. Fully expect Arsenal will concede more goals than a lot of so called mid table sides this season, especially in the first half of the season whilst the manager and a lot of players bed in (if they do)


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 1, 2018)

fundy said:



			dont know why, Wolves are organised, familiar with each other and the gameplan, work to a system. Pretty much everything Arsenal arent currently and wont be for a while. Fully expect Arsenal will concede more goals than a lot of so called mid table sides this season, especially in the first half of the season whilst the manager and a lot of players bed in (if they do)
		
Click to expand...

Jazz it up whatever way you want, it doesnâ€™t matter if itâ€™s wolves, Everton, city. If your the home team you expect to make more chances than that. Very poor today


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Worst performance of the season so far, no fluidity, bad passes, well below par.
Huddersfield came with a plan, well organised, took no risks in the 1st half, 2nd half they took more chances and will rightly believe they deserved more than one point.
		
Click to expand...

I listened to the phone in on merseyside after the game and all but 1 where fuming, not a happy lot today ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 1, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Another very good goal from Sterling.
		
Click to expand...

Stevie wonder tap in. ðŸ˜
Not seen any of it. At a wedding but they have said hes not had a good game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 1, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I listened to the phone in on merseyside after the game and all but 1 where fuming, not a happy lot today ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Only positive was Silva being unhappy as well.
Credit has to go to Huddersfield.
Happy with the start and stops us getting too carried away, long season ahead.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 1, 2018)

Thought Wolves were very good today, better than West Ham all over the park, having said that, it still took a very good save from Patricio to keep us in it. Who is turning out to be an excellent piece of business. 

West Ham have been completely mugged off with that stadium, a soulless white elephant, with no redeeming features.


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Everton without Richarlison, *then a draw from wolves *and united , or beat united and draw Everton and wolves

United we always raise our game for

Same with Chelsea just canâ€™t see a win
		
Click to expand...

So youâ€™re already in negative equity with your predictions, and with a home loss, thatâ€™s got to affect the dressing room, and more importantly, nobody is going to be bothered about playing you at home or away, there all going to come at you now for 3 points! 

So where now will those 5 points come from with this setback?

Iâ€™m still sticking to my 2 points at best going into October, where I think I predicted youâ€™ll achieve zero, are you still optimistic, I think watching WH gives me an understanding of how General Custer must have felt ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Only positive was Silva being unhappy as well.
Credit has to go to Huddersfield.
Happy with the start and stops us getting too carried away, long season ahead.
		
Click to expand...

It seems Tom Davies is the scapegoat, One caller even said youse missed Mo Besic yesterdayðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It seems Tom Davies is the scapegoat, One caller even said youse missed Mo Besic yesterdayðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s bit unfair singleing out 1 player, especially when itâ€™s a kid, I canâ€™t think of another 20yr old English player given the responsibility of trying to run a PL match from midfield.
He like others needs time and more experienced players around him.
Silva will learn from this and not simply blame the players while changing nowt.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 2, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Stevie wonder tap in. ðŸ˜
Not seen any of it. At a wedding but they have said hes not had a good game.
		
Click to expand...

I will always give credit where itâ€™s due and this was a good goal, but pish poor defending need to show him outside not let him come inside.


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2018)

Cardiffâ€™s first goal since being promoted to the PL, and itâ€™s against Arsenal, the club that just keeps giving ðŸ˜œ


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 2, 2018)

Buttocks unclenched ...


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Buttocks unclenched ...
		
Click to expand...

Not still very convincing though.  Ok 3 points is the end game and all that counts, but Cardiff hadnâ€™t scored a goal in 3 outings and put 2 past you coming from behind twice!


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			Not still very convincing though.  !
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't... Still some concerns... Nothing [yet] for any real optimism...
But, a long way from despair...


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 2, 2018)

Wonderin' if the Hornets have got any season tickets left....


----------



## Piece (Sep 2, 2018)

RyaejbvfjaodfimvyvmAoifdfbeurinclrnhlaiucliunrf!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2018)

Well done Watford - great result 

And Man Utd playing in pink 

Rashford with a red card


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Wonderin' if the Hornets have got any season tickets left....
		
Click to expand...

They donâ€™t sting their fans, just the opposition ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2018)

Gutted to go 2-0 up away at Brighton and not see it through although it's not a place we have a good history at. We need to be more secure at the back. Hopefully that will come once we get a secure back four and Ream and Mawson are paired together regularly. 

Decent away win ground out by Arsenal, United and excellent win for Watford. Already a few clubs, especially West Ham looking like they desperately need a win. Will the international break give them a chance to regroup? Will they have a new manager by the next PL game?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2018)

Piece said:



			RyaejbvfjaodfimvyvmAoifdfbeurinclrnhlaiucliunrf!!
		
Click to expand...

Great result mate, enjoy it ðŸ‘

Only The Ev could appoint the wrong Watford manager ðŸ˜


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Gutted to go 2-0 up away at Brighton and not see it through although it's not a place we have a good history at. We need to be more secure at the back. Hopefully that will come once we get a secure back four and Ream and Mawson are paired together regularly.

Decent away win ground out by Arsenal, United and excellent win for Watford. Already a few clubs, especially West Ham looking like they desperately need a win. Will the international break give them a chance to regroup? Will they have a new manager by the next PL game?
		
Click to expand...

We will keep him for his entire 3 year contract

The owners are too cheap to pay the compo

For once it will pay off because MP is class and we have some great players. They will adapt finish clear of danger and then next season push for top half and 3rd season push on to challenge for top 8

The dildos will claim they were right to stand by their man but itâ€™s because their cheap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			We will keep him for his entire 3 year contract

The owners are too cheap to pay the compo

For once it will pay off because MP is class and we have some great players. They will adapt finish clear of danger and then next season push for top half and 3rd season push on to challenge for top 8

The dildos will claim they were right to stand by their man but itâ€™s because their cheap
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are right especially as you've spent a lot over the summer. Naturally it'll take time to gel the new players together. The manager is a very good I hope you're right that they'll let him see the contract through. It doesn't happen often enough and they are never given the time to build and mould a side. That takes time which is a rare commodity these days in the PL


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I hope you are right especially as you've spent a lot over the summer. Naturally it'll take time to gel the new players together. The manager is a very good I hope you're right that they'll let him see the contract through. It doesn't happen often enough and they are never given the time to build and mould a side. That takes time which is a rare commodity these days in the PL
		
Click to expand...

Given the time he will turn it round

We were leaking goals however we looked better at the back this week.. much better compared. Diop starting to settle in the league 

3 of the back 4 are new to the league always hard

Sanchez has come in and changed it. Should have won at arsenal but didnâ€™t take our chances 

Need to work on attacking more

I think yermelnko is going to be key to our season. Getting his fitness back. Came on at half time and we suddenly had our best 20 mins of the game. I think he is going to really open teams up with his pace


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 2, 2018)

Has anyone seen the Partick Thistle "goal" against Greenock Morton that wasn't given? How on earth this wasn't given is beyond me. It doesn't just narrowly cross the line it actually ripples the back of the net.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ick-Thistle-boss-left-stunned-ghost-goal.html


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			We will keep him for his entire 3 year contract

The owners are too cheap to pay the compo

For once it will pay off because MP is class and we have some great players. They will adapt finish clear of danger and then next season push for top half and 3rd season push on to challenge for top 8

The dildos will claim they were right to stand by their man but itâ€™s because their cheap
		
Click to expand...

If their proper business people, theyâ€™ll come a time when theyâ€™ll have to weigh up whatâ€™s more financially viable, paying the compo and getting someone in to scrap you out of a relegation battle to stay in the lucrative PL, or allow the manager to go down with the ship. The variable in lost revenue is huge to be relegated, and a lot of the new players wonâ€™t be interested in playing in the Championship, and possible have a get out clause in their contracts should that situation occur. 

So, IF you were to end up in a relegation battle, and youâ€™re new manager couldnâ€™t get all the new players to gel in 6-8 months, and given what youâ€™ve spent, are you saying you, as a fan, would be happy to still stick with him, although essentially heâ€™d have failed!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			If their proper business people, theyâ€™ll come a time when theyâ€™ll have to weigh up whatâ€™s more financially viable, paying the compo and getting someone in to scrap you out of a relegation battle to stay in the lucrative PL, or allow the manager to go down with the ship. The variable in lost revenue is huge to be relegated, and a lot of the new players wonâ€™t be interested in playing in the Championship, and possible have a get out clause in their contracts should that situation occur.

So, IF you were to end up in a relegation battle, and youâ€™re new manager couldnâ€™t get all the new players to gel in 6-8 months, and given what youâ€™ve spent, are you saying you, as a fan, would be happy to still stick with him, although essentially heâ€™d have failed!!
		
Click to expand...

The Daveâ€™s have relegation clauses in all contracts to protect them after our last relegation

They will give him tons of time. They canâ€™t afford to pay him and his team off would cost Â£20 million plus , then got to get a new manager who will keep us up (canâ€™t call Sam or moyes pissed them off) so would likely have to buy a manager out a contract. Wonâ€™t happen 

MP will have us playing as a team by October. Whilst attacking wise we were awful yesterday we did improve at the back. Diop looks a decent signing. One bedded in out of 9


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 2, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Has anyone seen the Partick Thistle "goal" against Greenock Morton that wasn't given? How on earth this wasn't given is beyond me. It doesn't just narrowly cross the line it actually ripples the back of the net.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ick-Thistle-boss-left-stunned-ghost-goal.html

Click to expand...

 That is unbelievable!!! An offside could argued but a throw in?!?! 

The ref and the linesman must be on the pay roll.


----------



## Jensen (Sep 2, 2018)

Well there goes our 100% record. First half Spurs had all the possession, but didn't create much. The tempo was slow and sluggish. Second half once Spurs got ahead, Watford then started to battle and win the fights, all seemed to start from Deeney's firm but fare challenge on Sanchez. Few others got involved, particularly Success when he came on. 
At the end of the day Spurs were roughed up and out fought. We were not strong enough, but credit to Watford for their spirit and fight.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 2, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Well there goes our 100% record. First half Spurs had all the possession, but didn't create much. The tempo was slow and sluggish. Second half once Spurs got ahead, Watford then started to battle and win the fights, all seemed to start from Deeney's firm but fare challenge on Sanchez. Few others got involved, particularly Success when he came on.
At the end of the day Spurs were roughed up and out fought. We were not strong enough, but credit to Watford for their spirit and fight.
		
Click to expand...

Remember that Wimbledon v Liverpool FA Cup final. Thatâ€™s what I thought watching that this afternoon. Spurs were kicked off the ball and couldnâ€™t mix it with Watford.


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			The Daveâ€™s have relegation clauses in all contracts to protect them after our last relegation

They will give him tons of time. They canâ€™t afford to pay him and his team off would cost Â£20 million plus , then got to get a new manager who will keep us up (canâ€™t call Sam or moyes pissed them off) so would likely have to buy a manager out a contract. Wonâ€™t happen 

MP will have us playing as a team by October. Whilst attacking wise we were awful yesterday we did improve at the back. Diop looks a decent signing. One bedded in out of 9
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not having a pop, but Â£20m plus is nothing to pay out compared to being relegated, which is a loss of Â£50m plus, so, you can have blind loyalty, or you can have a business perspective, for me if you end up in the relation battle area with time still to turn it around, you offload and save yourself hopefully 30m plus to stay up and keep your players. 

Why go down and stick with a manager who has obviously failed over a full season with a new pack of cards, I know itâ€™s hyperthetical, but your history isnâ€™t great, you must be the perverbial yo yo club, not good enough to sustain a status within the PL, but too good for the Championship ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			The Daveâ€™s have relegation clauses in all contracts to protect them after our last relegation

They will give him tons of time. They canâ€™t afford to pay him and his team off would cost Â£20 million plus , then got to get a new manager who will keep us up (canâ€™t call Sam or moyes pissed them off) so would likely have to buy a manager out a contract. Wonâ€™t happen

MP will have us playing as a team by October. Whilst attacking wise we were awful yesterday we did improve at the back. Diop looks a decent signing. One bedded in out of 9
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s almost like you are trying to convince yourself 

Plenty of people said there was too many players arriving and time is short to allow them to gel , as well as the players being mid table at the very best. 

I think you need to forget three year ideas of getting into the Top 8 because you need to be sniffing drugs if you think there is a chance of West Ham doing it. Right now there immediate plans is getting though this first crisis - with the games coming up it could be October before getting any points on the board and then it is a bonafide relegation battle and the question is - is it the right manager and players for that sort of fight.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2018)

No time for panic 

April may is the time when the lack of points will matter or not

We are just 3 points off 16th place at the moment even with being on 0 points 

No need to push the red button  yet


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			No time for panic 

April may is the time when the lack of points will matter or not
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ going by the last 4 matches, Iâ€™d say Dec/Jan, but that could well be brought forward if as I predicted, you get zero points in October. 

Saw a great photo on Twitter earlier, a WH fan eating popcorn in the stadium, Iâ€™ve only eaten popcorn at the circus, maybe thatâ€™s where he thought he was ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			ðŸ˜³ going by the last 4 matches, Iâ€™d say Dec/Jan, but that could well be brought forward if as I predicted, you get zero points in October.

Saw a great photo on Twitter earlier, a WH fan eating popcorn in the stadium, Iâ€™ve only eaten popcorn at the circus, maybe thatâ€™s where he thought he was ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

In this league anyone can beat anyone. We should have won at arsenal last week but didnâ€™t take the chances. We have plenty of time. MP lost his first 4 games before and finished 4th same season in laliga. He has the experience. He has good players to work with. No need for panic


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2018)

I wonder if Mr. Mainwaring is looking in on this thread......


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 3, 2018)

West Ham's problems aren't with the new players gelling, it's with the players not caring, not working to get the ball back, not tracking runners, it's classic West Ham stuff. Pellegrini is the man to sort it out, but it's going to take time. What I hope for West Ham is that they don't ditch him after a tough start, he's got his work cut out working with this group of players but he's the sort of coach that will get them playing his way eventually and the rewards will come.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			West Ham's problems aren't with the new players gelling, it's with the players not caring, not working to get the ball back, not tracking runners, it's classic West Ham stuff. Pellegrini is the man to sort it out, but it's going to take time. What I hope for West Ham is that they don't ditch him after a tough start, he's got his work cut out working with this group of players but he's the sort of coach that will get them playing his way eventually and the rewards will come.
		
Click to expand...

I think he is starting to find his back 6, keeper is settled. Centre backs are settled imo. Diop developing. Then Fredericks getting there. Sanchez in dm shores it up a bit

Only need to settle the front line
Personally Iâ€™d push mashuku forward to the left wing with yarmenlko on the right. Hard working pacey wingers to support arnie. With Anderson in the cam role


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Well there goes our 100% record. First half Spurs had all the possession, but didn't create much. The tempo was slow and sluggish. Second half once Spurs got ahead, Watford then started to battle and win the fights, all seemed to start from Deeney's firm but fare challenge on Sanchez. Few others got involved, particularly Success when he came on.
At the end of the day Spurs were roughed up and out fought. We were not strong enough, but credit to Watford for their spirit and fight.
		
Click to expand...

We were bloody awful. In fact both teams were awful for the first half. We managed a terrible goal that we didn't really deserve. After about 65 minutes Watford woke up and scored two set pieces we defended horrendously. Then we just continued being awful. Everyone has a bad day I suppose. The 3-5-2 system doesn't seem to work for us anymore, against Fulham it wasn't really working either, we had to switch back to 4-2-3-1 to win that game. Good as Lucas has been, I'm not sure we really need him right up alongside Kane, I think it restricts Kane's field of movement slightly. And Dembele had one of his worst games for us yesterday, when he's been stating he might not have the stamina for a Premier League season, I don't think the solution is to take away his midfield partner so he has to boss it all on his own. Hopefully lesson learned now, sacrifice Sanchez and bring Dier/Wanyama/Winks in next to Dembele.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2018)

I don't think you sack Pellegrini after four games. I could be wrong but I don't think he's even in charge of signing players there is he? A lot of clubs work that way where the manager is given players and told to get on with it. It was always going to be tough getting so many signings playing well together immediately. You have to give him at least until Christmas I think - he's a decent manager with a decent record.

And as said earlier, it's not like you can call Sam again, that bridge is burned...


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 3, 2018)

Not quite sure why Bardsley wasn't also invited to take an early bath ...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Not quite sure why Bardsley wasn't also invited to take an early bath ...
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree .
If one player is the aggressor then fair enough but if they square up to each other in this way BOTH should go.
Bardsley  walked away at first but came back for more so he should go as well.
But it was a very poor foul on Rashford so late it was off the pitch.

Should be a six game ban for this sort of thing imo it needs to be stamped out.


----------



## Piece (Sep 3, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Not quite sure why Bardsley wasn't also invited to take an early bath ...
		
Click to expand...

When their heads met for the first time, it was Rashford's that made the butting motion. He had to go after that. Looking at what Bardsley also did, I agree, he should have walked. He started the biffo with a deliberate kick, worthy of a red on it's own, and then locked heads twice after the kick.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 3, 2018)

Iâ€™ll give the Ref the benefit of the doubt that he didnâ€™t see the kick and hopefully retrospective action will take place.
As for Rashford, no sympathy, he knows you canâ€™t do that and expect to get away with it.
Bardsley also reacted and should of got a red for his head movement.

In the Everton v Huddersfield game Davies was rightly booked for shirt pulling, Huddersfield player reacted by swinging his fist 3 times at Davies, Ref  did no more than speak to him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2018)

Ok something thatâ€™s really been annoying me with international football for a while. Sterling has dropped out of England squad but we opt not to call someone up

It should be compulsory  to replace him. For example James madderson of Leicester think how much he would benefit of a call to train with the big boys


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2018)

I see Spurs and Sky have shafted Man Utd and Everton fans.
Absolute disgrace the PL allow this to happen!


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I see Spurs and Sky have shafted Man Utd and Everton fans.
Absolute disgrace the PL allow this to happen!
		
Click to expand...

Can you elaborate, were not all sat in front of the tv


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Can you elaborate, were not all sat in front of the tv 

Click to expand...

Sky fixtures last weekend in Sept,
Sat 12:30 Man U v Everton
Sun 16:00 Spurs v City.

Spurs ground not ready, canâ€™t use Wembley as NFL game on.
Game now switched to Mon 20:00 at Wembley live on Sky.
Sky now move Man U v Everton to Sunday 16:00.
Fans already booked flights, trains hotels as Sky moved it from 3pm to 12:30.
No apology or compensation to those fans.
Spurs stadium is the issue and Man U and Everton fans messed about.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Sky fixtures last weekend in Sept,
Sat 12:30 Man U v Everton
Sun 16:00 Spurs v City.

Spurs ground not ready, canâ€™t use Wembley as NFL game on.
Game now switched to Mon 20:00 at Wembley live on Sky.
Sky now move Man U v Everton to Sunday 16:00.
Fans already booked flights, trains hotels as Sky moved it from 3pm to 12:30.
No apology or compensation to those fans.
Spurs stadium is the issue and Man U and Everton fans messed about.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the issue is Sky buggering about? Just because we had to move our game doesn't make it compulsory that Sky move a completely different game. Or the grander issue is the Premier League apparently being dictated to by Sky rather than the other way around. It really is Murdoch's world we live in.


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Sky fixtures last weekend in Sept,
Sat 12:30 Man U v Everton
Sun 16:00 Spurs v City.

Spurs ground not ready, canâ€™t use Wembley as NFL game on.
Game now switched to Mon 20:00 at Wembley live on Sky.
Sky now move Man U v Everton to Sunday 16:00.
Fans already booked flights, trains hotels as Sky moved it from 3pm to 12:30.
No apology or compensation to those fans.
Spurs stadium is the issue and Man U and Everton fans messed about.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'd say that's it's only Spurs that's shafted everyone due to their ground not being ready and as such different arrangements, no doubt after assurances were given, have had to be made. Sky have essentially been forced into the changes.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Surely the issue is Sky buggering about? Just because we had to move our game doesn't make it compulsory that Sky move a completely different game. Or the grander issue is the Premier League apparently being dictated to by Sky rather than the other way around. It really is Murdoch's world we live in.
		
Click to expand...

Sky pay a large amount to the clubs to sell a product. Would spurs have been willing to forgo their prize money this season and been left odd the schedule? Or would sky customers have been happy if the time slot was filled with a rerun?

Spurs in wrong here imo


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Sky pay a large amount to the clubs to sell a product. Would spurs have been willing to forgo their prize money this season and been left odd the schedule? Or would sky customers have been happy if the time slot was filled with a rerun?

Spurs in wrong here imo
		
Click to expand...

Well there's no 12:30 Saturday game now so a slot is still empty anyway. Maybe a less prime-time one but still. They could have moved Palace Arsenal from 13:30 to 16:00, less upheaval when it's still on the same day. I still don't think they needed to move the United game, that's on Sky, it was their decision.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Surely the issue is Sky buggering about? Just because we had to move our game doesn't make it compulsory that Sky move a completely different game. Or the grander issue is the Premier League apparently being dictated to by Sky rather than the other way around. It really is Murdoch's world we live in.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all happened because of your stadium and the failure to provide an alternative.
Letâ€™s move the NFL game......err no.
Whose decision is it to play your games at Wembley?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well there's no 12:30 Saturday game now so a slot is still empty anyway. Maybe a less prime-time one but still. They could have moved Palace Arsenal from 13:30 to 16:00, less upheaval when it's still on the same day. I still don't think they needed to move the United game, that's on Sky, it was their decision.
		
Click to expand...

But itâ€™s still messing others around because of youâ€™s


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Sky fixtures last weekend in Sept,
Sat 12:30 Man U v Everton
Sun 16:00 Spurs v City.

Spurs ground not ready, canâ€™t use Wembley as NFL game on.
Game now switched to Mon 20:00 at Wembley live on Sky.
Sky now move Man U v Everton to Sunday 16:00.
Fans already booked flights, trains hotels as Sky moved it from 3pm to 12:30.
No apology or compensation to those fans.
Spurs stadium is the issue and Man U and Everton fans messed about.
		
Click to expand...

I thought all your match going blues lived on county road......... why do they need flights and hotels?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I thought all your match going blues lived on county road......... why do they need flights and hotels?
		
Click to expand...

Come now Stu. I think with the number of tourists going to Anfield each home game it is shaky ground for a Red having a pop .

The issue is less likely to be for Everton fans than Utd, although some will still be affected no doubt. They have a good number who travel, whether from overseas or long distances within the UK. They will have booked their flights, hotels, trains etc already.

The issue here is the weakness of the PL. Offer them money and they will roll over.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Come now Stu. I think with the number of tourists going to Anfield each home game it is shaky ground for a Red having a pop .

The issue is less likely to be for Everton fans than Utd, although some will still be affected no doubt. They have a good number who travel, whether from overseas or long distances within the UK. They will have booked their flights, hotels, trains etc already.

The issue here is the weakness of the PL. Offer them money and they will roll over.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ My reply was tongue in cheek. 

I can't agree enough, its wrong but we know sky amd the premier league dont give a flying feck about match going fans, they only care about the armchair fans.  

I'm not surprised by this decision though. it's not the 1st time and it certainly wont be the last time this happens.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ My reply was tongue in cheek.

I can't agree enough, its wrong but we know sky amd the premier league dont give a flying feck about match going fans, they only care about the armchair fans. 

I'm not surprised by this decision though. it's not the 1st time and it certainly wont be the last time this happens.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is the first time, they normally donâ€™t move fixtures twice when it doesnâ€™t involve the Club with the problem.
Itâ€™s all Spurs fault.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I think it is the first time, they normally donâ€™t move fixtures twice when it doesnâ€™t involve the Club with the problem.
Itâ€™s all Spurs fault.
		
Click to expand...

Its not Spurs's fault for your game being put back a day. Sky are 100% to blame for that. 

Spurs' situation hasnt helped but to totally blame spurs is laughable.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Its not Spurs's fault for your game being put back a day. Sky are 100% to blame for that.

Spurs' situation hasnt helped but to totally blame spurs is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, Spurs and their inability to build a stadium


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Nope, Spurs and their inability to build a stadium 

Click to expand...

Is this a poor effort at winding someone up?? 

We agree that Sky putting Spurs' game back to monday is the correct decision,no?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Its not Spurs's fault for your game being put back a day. *Sky are 100% to blame for that.*

Spurs' situation hasnt helped but to totally blame spurs is laughable.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Spurs have put out their own fans, and fans of City to an extent with this game being moved now. But to move the United Everton game was all Sky's doing. Nobody told them they had to do that.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 4, 2018)

Not sure what bit I am enjoying the most...
The Sky/Murdoch bashing or the spud bashing ...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Is this a poor effort at winding someone up??

We agree that Sky putting Spurs' game back to monday is the correct decision,no?
		
Click to expand...

Mate, when Spurs announced the delay to the stadium we had people on here calling for all sorts of sanctions and punishments.
Spurs knew the Sky fixtures when they chose Wembley and knew the NFL game was scheduled, they then tried for Twickenham.
Yes Sky have responsibility for some of this, but some rests with Spurs, they are at the root of all this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2018)

Stu, yes I did know it was tongue in cheek. All a bit of a mess. Spurs are making a mess of the build, or their contractors are, and now a series of reactions are taking place. Spurs should get a mighty fine for the disruptions to various clubs. I suspect there will be amendments to PL rules following this to bring in more severe consequences for similar situations.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

On



pauldj42 said:



			Mate, when Spurs announced the delay to the stadium we had people on here calling for all sorts of sanctions and punishments.
Spurs knew the Sky fixtures when they chose Wembley and knew the NFL game was scheduled, they then tried for Twickenham.
Yes Sky have responsibility for some of this, but some rests with Spurs, they are at the root of all this.
		
Click to expand...

Again, i agree the likes of us,cardiff,city and chelsea initially  will be affected in one way or another by the mess caused by spurs but in no way can you blame them for sky moving your game. That is totally skys fault 100%. we can have a sunday without a 4pm game.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			I see Spurs and Sky have shafted Man Utd and Everton fans.
Absolute disgrace the PL allow this to happen!
		
Click to expand...


especially if you have a hotel booked for friday night!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2018)

Does "gypsies curse" mean Spurs in cockney rhyming slang?

It would be quite apt.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2018)

Finally getting round to watching All or Nothing - the 8 part documentary about Manchester City last season on Amazon. It's superb, a fascinating look at the inner workings of a top-tier football club. Love Pep even more after watching it, his attention to detail, the way he looks after his players (David Silva after the premature birth of his baby for example) is second to none. I could listen to his pre-match tactical briefings and team talks all day, the way he talks about and dissects the opposition and their system is fascinating. It's no wonder they're as good as they are.

The other star of the show has to be Benjamin Mendy too, bloody love him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			especially if you have a hotel booked for friday night!!! 

Click to expand...

You wouldnt need it if you supported your local team ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well there's no 12:30 Saturday game now so a slot is still empty anyway. Maybe a less prime-time one but still. They could have moved Palace Arsenal from 13:30 to 16:00, less upheaval when it's still on the same day. I still don't think they needed to move the United game, that's on Sky, it was their decision.
		
Click to expand...


there is also a knock on not mentioned here the monday night slot was free as its carabao cup week so whoever spurs/man city get will have to play thursday night and then the following sunday so its not just MUFC and EFC who will be inconvienienced in the long run. About time Tottenham Hotspur Stadium was moth balled until next season now.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Is this a poor effort at winding someone up??

We agree that Sky putting Spurs' game back to monday is the correct decision,no?
		
Click to expand...


no becasue there wasnt supposed to be a monday night match


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			You wouldnt need it if you supported your local team ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


concert on friday night.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2018)

you can still s



pbrown7582 said:



			concert on friday night.
		
Click to expand...

You can still stay over brownie lad ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			On

Again, i agree the likes of us,cardiff,city and chelsea initially  will be affected in one way or another by the mess caused by spurs but in no way can you blame them for sky moving your game. That is totally skys fault 100%. we can have a sunday without a 4pm game.
		
Click to expand...

Why did Sky choose monday night? Why couldnâ€™t Spurs ask for permission to play somewhere else like they tried with Twickenham, surely there are other empty stadiums on a sunday.
Weâ€™ll have to agree to disagree because I certainly donâ€™t see it as 100% Skyâ€™s fault, blame to Spurs and PL as well.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			you can still s

You can still stay over brownie lad ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

yeah i know its just frustrating that the movement is well after the original anouncement and due to some dodgy sparkys!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Why did Sky choose monday night? Why couldnâ€™t Spurs ask for permission to play somewhere else like they tried with Twickenham, surely there are other empty stadiums on a sunday.
Weâ€™ll have to agree to disagree because I certainly donâ€™t see it as 100% Skyâ€™s fault, blame to Spurs and PL as well.
		
Click to expand...

None of what you just said has any bearing on Man Utd v Everton though does it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			None of what you just said has any bearing on Man Utd v Everton though does it. 

Click to expand...

So if Spurs had found an alternative venue for sunday at 4pm, Why would Sky move Man Utd v Everton!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So if Spurs had found an alternative venue for sunday at 4pm, Why would Sky move Man Utd v Everton! 

Click to expand...

They didn't have to move it anyway.

I'm getting deja vu here..


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

Getting stupid now the England system.. Lallana pulls out.. still no madderson.. lets call up a 4th choice keeper? whats the point of 4 keepers


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Getting stupid now the England system.. Lallana pulls out.. still no madderson.. lets call up a 4th choice keeper? whats the point of 4 keepers
		
Click to expand...

Especially when the 4th one is clearly Italian!


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Finally getting round to watching All or Nothing - the 8 part documentary about Manchester City last season on Amazon. It's superb, a fascinating look at the inner workings of a top-tier football club. Love Pep even more after watching it, his attention to detail, the way he looks after his players (David Silva after the premature birth of his baby for example) is second to none. I could listen to his pre-match tactical briefings and team talks all day, the way he talks about and dissects the opposition and their system is fascinating. It's no wonder they're as good as they are.

The other star of the show has to be Benjamin Mendy too, bloody love him.
		
Click to expand...

Seen the first four and it was excellent. Very very good indeed. Would be interested to see a neutrals thoughts on it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Especially when the 4th one is clearly Italian! 

Click to expand...

Well quite clearly he isnâ€™t when he was born in Camberwell England


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			None of what you just said has any bearing on Man Utd v Everton though does it. 

Click to expand...

Orikoru, when City moved to the emptyhad, there first game was v Barcelona to officially launch the stadium, but it was at a reduced capacity. Have Spurs any reduced capacity games before the City game or will that game be the official launch.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Orikoru, when City moved to the emptyhad, there first game was v Barcelona to officially launch the stadium, but it was at a reduced capacity. Have Spurs any reduced capacity games before the City game or will that game be the official launch.
		
Click to expand...

That's a safety requirement isn't it? I believe we were going to use an NFL game or something for that. Until it all got pushed back.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well quite clearly he isnâ€™t when he was born in Camberwell England
		
Click to expand...

Humour really isn't your fortÃ© is it?


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Especially when the 4th one is clearly Italian! 

Click to expand...

Well, he's clearly never going to be England's No.1 or No.2.
What is the bloody point?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2018)

Slime said:



			Well, he's clearly never going to be England's No.1 or No.2.
What is the bloody point?
		
Click to expand...

Considering he's in as Lallana & Sterling's replacement, he must be absolutely mustard on pitch.


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Considering he's in as Lallana & Sterling's replacement, he must be absolutely mustard on pitch.
		
Click to expand...

The ultimate sweeper 'keeper?


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That's a safety requirement isn't it? I believe we were going to use an NFL game or something for that. Until it all got pushed back.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was a safety requirement, just wondered if Spurs were having one or if the criteria had changed.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Seen the first four and it was excellent. Very very good indeed. Would be interested to see a neutrals thoughts on it.
		
Click to expand...


Pep does a good imitation of tony adams a one point apparently LOLOL


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Yes it was a safety requirement, just wondered if Spurs were having one or if the criteria had changed.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they donâ€™t think many will go to the new stadium so it isnâ€™t an issue


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Orikoru, when City moved to the emptyhad, there first game was v Barcelona to officially launch the stadium, but it was at a reduced capacity. Have Spurs any reduced capacity games before the City game or will that game be the official launch.
		
Click to expand...


city game is at wembley on monday night now. Free coaches for you lot.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Yes it was a safety requirement, just wondered if Spurs were having one or if the criteria had changed.
		
Click to expand...


its going to be a pre season friendly next summer now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Humour really isn't your fortÃ© is it?
		
Click to expand...

That was humour ? Christ I thought he had to be at least at little bit funny to be classed as humour


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Humour really isn't your fortÃ© is it?
		
Click to expand...

More socially awkward than Arnold rimmer


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 5, 2018)

Slime said:



			The ultimate sweeper 'keeper?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s Allison surley.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 5, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			city game is at wembley on monday night now. Free coaches for you lot.
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone travel by coach nowadays.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Does anyone travel by coach nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, only because the rail system in this country doesnt cater for football fans especially late night games.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 6, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah, only because the rail system in this country doesnt cater for football fans especially late night games.
		
Click to expand...


some places you even struggle to get home from with a  3pm kick off on a saturday.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 6, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Does anyone travel by coach nowadays.
		
Click to expand...


drive down then in the tash mobile and stick Â£50 of petrol and Â£20 car park


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			drive down then in the tash mobile and stick Â£50 of petrol and Â£20 car park
		
Click to expand...

 Dunno, I reckon tashy drives a 1980's Rover 2000 or a Capri, could cost about a tonne in juice.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dunno, I reckon tashy drives a 1980's Rover 2000 or a Capri, could cost about a tonne in juice.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got him down as a Hillman Imp or Anglia Super kind of bloke ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 6, 2018)

Evangelos Marinakis (who owns both Nottingham Forest and Olympiacos) wanted to sign Olympiacos midfielder Tachtsidis for Forest but ran out of time in the transfer window... So instead, he terminated Tachtsidis' contract at Olympiacos and signed him on a free for Forest. Incredible!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 6, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Evangelos Marinakis (who owns both Nottingham Forest and Olympiacos) wanted to sign Olympiacos midfielder Tachtsidis for Forest but ran out of time in the transfer window... So instead, he terminated Tachtsidis' contract at Olympiacos and signed him on a free for Forest. Incredible!
		
Click to expand...


is taht the guy who walked on the pitch to confront a referee with a gun on his hip?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 6, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			is taht the guy who walked on the pitch to confront a referee with a gun on his hip?
		
Click to expand...

Haha nope - different guy. That guy was the PAOK owner.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Evangelos Marinakis (who owns both Nottingham Forest and Olympiacos) wanted to sign Olympiacos midfielder Tachtsidis for Forest but ran out of time in the transfer window... So instead, he terminated Tachtsidis' contract at Olympiacos and signed him on a free for Forest. Incredible!
		
Click to expand...

Watford have been doing that with Udinese players for years.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			drive down then in the tash mobile and stick Â£50 of petrol and Â£20 car park
		
Click to expand...

Divided by four is less than Â£10 each way ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve got him down as a Hillman Imp or Anglia Super kind of bloke ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Austin Allegeo you cheeky sod. ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Divided by four is less than Â£10 each way ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

CSE in maths, Tashy?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 7, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Divided by four is less than Â£10 each way ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Â£17.50 or zilch i know which one i would chose. But each to there own.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.sk...mos-reveals-death-threats-after-mo-salah-foul

Sad to hear.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2018)

No one interested in the weekend's football?

England fail to beat a top 20 team for the 13th time under Southgate. 

Wales show why they're the best home nation again.

Northern Ireland absolutely dominate Bosnia and lose 2-1. Standard.

Mo Salah has an eventful game - scoring two, setting up two and missing two penalties.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 11, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			No one interested in the weekend's football?

England fail to beat a top 20 team for the 13th time under Southgate.

Wales show why they're the best home nation again.

Northern Ireland absolutely dominate Bosnia and lose 2-1. Standard.

Mo Salah has an eventful game - scoring two, setting up two and missing two penalties.
		
Click to expand...

Englandâ€™s game only on Sky. If the national team is only viewable for a few, then Iâ€™m not bothered about it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2018)

In all honesty Kellfire, I find it hard to get excited about England at the moment. Punched well above there weight in the World Cup. Swopping Henderson for Dier says it all for me. Until we can get creativity in that team I will stick to looking at me books of wallpaper samples. Don't wish Ill Of them, but the team just don't excite me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			No one interested in the weekend's football?

England fail to beat a top 20 team for the 13th time under Southgate.

*Or*

Southgate has only lost 6 out of 26 games so far.

Wales show why they're the best home nation again.

*Or*

Team ranked 21st in the world beats team ranked 31st at home.

Northern Ireland absolutely dominate Bosnia and lose 2-1. Standard.

*Or*
Tiny Bosnia beat team way above them in world rankings

Mo Salah has an eventful game - scoring two, setting up two and missing two penalties.

*Or*
Man Utd fan more obsessed with LPool players than their own team
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			No one interested in the weekend's football?

England fail to beat a top 20 team for the 13th time under Southgate.

*Wales show why they're the best home nation again.*

Northern Ireland absolutely dominate Bosnia and lose 2-1. Standard.

Mo Salah has an eventful game - scoring two, setting up two and missing two penalties.
		
Click to expand...

Because they were convincingly beaten by Denmark ? 

As for England - itâ€™s still a work in progress but they need to decide what to do behind Kane - playing a back three is limiting them. 

A 4-3-3 With 

Pickford

Trippier
Maguire
Gomez/Stones
Shaw/Rose

Henderson
Alli
Barkley/Lingard

Sterling 
Kane
Rashford 

Need to be a bit braver , the formation gives Kane more support will still be solid but hopefully a bit more creativity- getting Barkley for me would be great for a England


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			In all honesty Kellfire, I find it hard to get excited about England at the moment. Punched well above there weight in the World Cup. Swopping Henderson for Dier says it all for me. Until we can get creativity in that team I will stick to looking at me books of wallpaper samples. Don't wish Ill Of them, but the team just don't excite me.
		
Click to expand...

You think Dier would add more creativity?! Henderson is in the team to sit and protect and win the ball and keep the ball - Dier isnâ€™t a creative player


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2018)

Get out of bed on the wrong side today?

It's clear England need to start beating top 20 teams.

I was obviously joking about Wales - Twitter was awash with such hilarity after Wales thumped Scotland.

Nothing I said about the NI wasn't true, and in saying standard I accepted how I'm used to seeing us fail.

I said nothing denigrating about Salah - it was all factual.

Grumpy grumpy Paul.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You think Dier would add more creativity?! Henderson is in the team to sit and protect and win the ball and keep the ball - Dier isnâ€™t a creative player
		
Click to expand...

I took tashy's comment to mean that adding Dier doesn't add creativity.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because they were convincingly beaten by Denmark ?

As for England - itâ€™s still a work in progress but they need to decide what to do behind Kane - playing a back three is limiting them.

A 4-3-3 With

Pickford

Trippier
Maguire
Gomez/Stones
Shaw/Rose

Henderson
Alli
Barkley/Lingard

Sterling
Kane
Rashford

Need to be a bit braver , the formation gives Kane more support will still be solid but hopefully a bit more creativity- getting Barkley for me would be great for a England
		
Click to expand...

A midfield of Lingard and Alli gets overpowered in my opinion. Both should only play as part of a more forward three. Alli is continually flattering to deceive right now, and I'm a fan of his. Lingard doesn't have the presence to play that deep.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Get out of bed on the wrong side today?

It's clear England need to start beating top 20 teams.

I was obviously joking about Wales - Twitter was awash with such hilarity after Wales thumped Scotland.

Nothing I said about the NI wasn't true, and in saying standard I accepted how I'm used to seeing us fail.

I said nothing denigrating about Salah - it was all factual.

Grumpy grumpy Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all grumpy, just answering your drivel with my drivel.

You quoted stats, but that can be played either way, Wales played the Republic, NI didnâ€™t take their chances.
Never said you were denigrating about Salah, but plenty of Utd players did well around the world you could of mentioned.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You think Dier would add more creativity?! Henderson is in the team to sit and protect and win the ball and keep the ball - Dier isnâ€™t a creative player
		
Click to expand...

Thats what i am saying phil. What is that substitution gonna prove. Nothing at all.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Not at all grumpy, just answering your drivel with my drivel.

You quoted stats, but that can be played either way, Wales played the Republic, NI didnâ€™t take their chances.
Never said you were denigrating about Salah, but plenty of Utd players did well around the world you could of mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Salah came to mind because he was the one mentioned on the Guardian podcast - I didn't see much beyond the home nation results this weekend. Drop the grumpy bumps, you'll live longer.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 11, 2018)

England had the chances but missed them again.

The ref cost us a draw only he thought that was a foul.

We have to many players not playing regulars in their own clubs.

We need a midfield general and until they find one I canâ€™t see us improving , we just donâ€™t keep the ball well enough.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because they were convincingly beaten by Denmark ?

As for England - itâ€™s still a work in progress but they need to decide what to do behind Kane - playing a back three is limiting them.

A 4-3-3 With

Pickford

Trippier
Maguire
Gomez/Stones
Shaw/Rose

Henderson
Alli
Barkley/Lingard

Sterling
Kane
Rashford

Need to be a bit braver , the formation gives Kane more support will still be solid but hopefully a bit more creativity- getting Barkley for me would be great for a England
		
Click to expand...

We're playing the best football we've played for years, had our best World Cup since 1990 and yet you want to change the formation? How is the back-three limiting them? Southgate will, and rightly should stick with the formation that has done us well so far. He's still early into the job and is still working to find his best XI and get the players playing how he wants them to. It has worked great so far, so I see absolutely no reason to switch back to a formation we've been absolutely pants with for the last 10 years. In play your attack would end up in the following shape:

------------------Henderson------------Alli---------------------
----Sterling------------------Barkley-----------------Rashford---
--------------------------------Kane----------------------------------

This is exactly what we used at the 2014 World Cup and the 2016 Euros and further back than that and it didn't work. Southgate has done something different and built a team with it's own style of play and shape and it's early days but so far they've done great. Would be utter madness to change it now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2018)

Do you really think they are playing that great ? There is no creativity, no service to Kane , they are relying on him to score from nothing and if not then a set piece. At the World Cup they lost three times and every time against a team better than them , the World Cup masked a lot of issues , it was like Greece in 2004 - way overachieving. 

They canâ€™t beat teams in that top tier , teams that use the ball well , teams that can create. Getting carried away with a World Cup where as soon as England faced a team of any substance they lost - cold hard truth 

England have to get more numbers in the middle and more closer to Kane - far too many defenders on the pitch which just means no creative balance , midfielders overrun and Kane isolated - England will beat the likes of Switzerland etc teams they are expected to beat but until they are brave enough to trust two CB they wonâ€™t beat the stronger teams


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 11, 2018)

no mention of the disgraceful booing of the Champions league best defender ........


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2018)

They're playing a hell of a lot better than England teams of the last 10 years. I'm not sure how switching back to a formation which has historically not worked is going to help.

Switching to your formation doesn't help the midfield from being overrun or get more numbers in the middle. Even though we're playing 3 ATB we still have 3 central midfield players - against Spain we had Henderson, Lingard and Alli - all your formation does is whack another attacker up top, I don't see how that's going to improve things given our issues have been defensively particularly in the 2nd half of games, we've not struggled scoring goals. The main issue has been mentality once we've got a lead, which we tend to have often. Instead of continuing to dominate and press forward - especially after half-time - they sit back and just invite pressure. We did it against Colombia and scraped past them and we did it again against Croatia. Changing to a 4-3-3 isn't going to help that, if anything it'll make it worse as we'll concede more as there's less defensive cover. It's something Southgate needs to work on but is definitely more of a mindset issue rather than a tactical one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			They're playing a hell of a lot better than England teams of the last 10 years. I'm not sure how switching back to a formation which has historically not worked is going to help.

Switching to your formation doesn't help the midfield from being overrun or get more numbers in the middle. Even though we're playing 3 ATB we still have 3 central midfield players - against Spain we had Henderson, Lingard and Alli - all your formation does is whack another attacker up top, I don't see how that's going to improve things given our issues have been defensively particularly in the 2nd half of games, we've not struggled scoring goals. The main issue has been mentality once we've got a lead, which we tend to have often. Instead of continuing to dominate and press forward - especially after half-time - they sit back and just invite pressure. We did it against Colombia and scraped past them and we did it again against Croatia. Changing to a 4-3-3 isn't going to help that, if anything it'll make it worse as we'll concede more as there's less defensive cover. It's something Southgate needs to work on but is definitely more of a mindset issue rather than a tactical one.
		
Click to expand...

The main issue is a lack of creativity and ability to beat the better teams - Southgate hasnâ€™t managed to beat one decent team yet , because he sets the team up at the moment to not lose. You canâ€™t dismiss a formation based on previous managers because you had Hodgson who was imo way out of his depth. The World Cup masked Englandâ€™s deficiencies as a team and unless that changes then the last World Cup will be as good as itâ€™s going to get. 

There are plenty of teams that play 4 at the back and use a sitting mid as cover for when the full backs go forward - Just look at the top teams both Club and Country do it because they trust the CB and the DM to sit in. 

I reckon you can look at Englandâ€™s future fixtures and guess what the results will be


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			They're playing a hell of a lot better than England teams of the last 10 years. I'm not sure how switching back to a formation which has historically not worked is going to help.

Switching to your formation doesn't help the midfield from being overrun or get more numbers in the middle. Even though we're playing 3 ATB we still have 3 central midfield players - against Spain we had Henderson, Lingard and Alli - all your formation does is whack another attacker up top, I don't see how that's going to improve things given our issues have been defensively particularly in the 2nd half of games, we've not struggled scoring goals. The main issue has been mentality once we've got a lead, which we tend to have often. Instead of continuing to dominate and press forward - especially after half-time - they sit back and just invite pressure. We did it against Colombia and scraped past them and we did it again against Croatia. Changing to a 4-3-3 isn't going to help that, if anything it'll make it worse as we'll concede more as there's less defensive cover. It's something Southgate needs to work on but is definitely more of a mindset issue rather than a tactical one.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. The reason we're playing that system is actually to answer the problems we have, caused by lack of good players, really. We've got a back three because we don't have any quality centre backs like the years of peak Terry and Rio, so they need another body there. We play a counter attack style because the 'creative player' that everyone always says we need doesn't actually exist at the moment.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The main issue is a lack of creativity and ability to beat the better teams - Southgate hasnâ€™t managed to beat one decent team yet , because he sets the team up at the moment to not lose. You canâ€™t dismiss a formation based on previous managers because you had Hodgson who was imo way out of his depth. The World Cup masked Englandâ€™s deficiencies as a team and unless that changes then the last World Cup will be as good as itâ€™s going to get.

There are plenty of teams that play 4 at the back and use a sitting mid as cover for when the full backs go forward - *Just look at the top teams both Club and Country *do it because they trust the CB and the DM to sit in.

I reckon you can look at Englandâ€™s future fixtures and guess what the results will be
		
Click to expand...

Well you've identified the problem there. We're not a top team are we? In international terms we're like a Bournemouth, just trying to compete with whatever means we have. People don't moan at Bournemouth that they aren't creative enough to compete with Liverpool, Utd, etc.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Agree. The reason we're playing that system is actually to answer the problems we have, caused by lack of good players, really. We've got a back three because we don't have any quality centre backs like the years of peak Terry and Rio, so they need another body there. We play a counter attack style because the 'creative player' that everyone always says we need doesn't actually exist at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. None of Maguire, Stones, Gomez or insert other average CB here are good enough to play as a two and there's no DM good enough to provide the necessary cover to sit in front of them. None of Ross Barkley, Jesse Lingard or Dele Alli are good enough to play the Pogba/KDB/Modric role. This formation plugs enough gaps to make us competitive with the big teams and then if we stuck to what made us successful early in games - such as early on in the Colombia and Croatia games we'd have beaten them. Problem is this team aren't used to winning or leading games so when they get ahead they sit-back and try and protect and then aren't good enough defensively to keep teams out for an entire half. If we go 4-3-3 we're competing man-for-man with far better teams than us and will likely lose worse.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The main issue is a lack of creativity and ability to beat the better teams - Southgate hasnâ€™t managed to beat one decent team yet , because he sets the team up at the moment to not lose. You canâ€™t dismiss a formation based on previous managers because you had Hodgson who was imo way out of his depth. The World Cup masked Englandâ€™s deficiencies as a team and unless that changes then the last World Cup will be as good as itâ€™s going to get.

There are plenty of teams that play 4 at the back and use a sitting mid as cover for when the full backs go forward - Just look at the top teams both Club and Country do it because they trust the CB and the DM to sit in.

I reckon you can look at Englandâ€™s future fixtures and guess what the results will be
		
Click to expand...

Come on LP itâ€™s 806 days since he left the England job! In the words of Frozen â€œlet it go, let it goâ€


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 11, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			no mention of the disgraceful booing of the Champions league best defender ........ 

Click to expand...

Lovren wasn't playingðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2018)

Sounds like Bolton heading for Administration

https://www.bwfc.co.uk/news/2018/september/a-note-from-the-chairman4/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Yep. None of Maguire, Stones, Gomez or insert other average CB here are good enough to play as a two and there's no DM good enough to provide the necessary cover to sit in front of them. None of Ross Barkley, Jesse Lingard or Dele Alli are good enough to play the Pogba/KDB/Modric role. This formation plugs enough gaps to make us competitive with the big teams and then if we stuck to what made us successful early in games - such as early on in the Colombia and Croatia games we'd have beaten them. Problem is this team aren't used to winning or leading games so when they get ahead they sit-back and try and protect and then aren't good enough defensively to keep teams out for an entire half. If we go 4-3-3 we're competing man-for-man with far better teams than us and will likely lose worse.
		
Click to expand...

Average CB ? Really - so these CBâ€™s are deemed good enough by their club manager to play in a two against a lot of times superior opposition and are trusted to play in a two by managers better than Southgate yet not good enough to play in a two for England ?!? Sorry but thatâ€™s nonsense. 

England were â€œsuccessfulâ€ better lesser teams - they are very defensive against most teams and had to rely a lot on set pieces. England were never going to beat Croatia whilst they dominate the midfield - it was 2 or even 1 against their three who just waited for the gaps to appear, Henderson spent most of the match chasing the three of them because he had no support - and thatâ€™s the same against any top team. Playing the three/5 at the back attempts to stop the gaps but allows the midfield to be overrun especially against the top teams and if you are unable to control the ball or even get any sort of meaningful possession you are then left to set pieces. 

Bournemouth was a team someone used to compare - the same Bournemouth that battles relegation - itâ€™s that really the level England aspire to be ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2018)

You think Stones, Maguire and Gomez are right now better than average? 

You keep going on about the midfield being over-run and yet suggest a midfield of Henderson, Alli and Barkley to solve our problems. How is that going to be any different to the Henderson, Alli, Lingard midfield 3 Southgate is using? As for keeping the ball - we had 57% possession against Belgium - lost 3-0. It was even against Croatia - 54/46 and we lost. This England team has issues - keeping the ball and having possession is not one of them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 11, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			No one interested in the weekend's football?

England fail to beat a top 20 team for the 13th time under Southgate.

Wales show why they're the best home nation again.

Northern Ireland absolutely dominate Bosnia and lose 2-1. Standard.

Mo Salah has an eventful game - scoring two, setting up two and missing two penalties.
		
Click to expand...

1, standard.
2


Liverpoolphil said:



			Average CB ? Really - so these CBâ€™s are deemed good enough by their club manager to play in a two against a lot of times superior opposition and are trusted to play in a two by managers better than Southgate yet not good enough to play in a two for England ?!? Sorry but thatâ€™s nonsense.

England were â€œsuccessfulâ€ better lesser teams - they are very defensive against most teams and had to rely a lot on set pieces. England were never going to beat Croatia whilst they dominate the midfield - it was 2 or even 1 against their three who just waited for the gaps to appear, Henderson spent most of the match chasing the three of them because he had no support - and thatâ€™s the same against any top team. Playing the three/5 at the back attempts to stop the gaps but allows the midfield to be overrun especially against the top teams and if you are unable to control the ball or even get any sort of meaningful possession you are then left to set pieces.

Bournemouth was a team someone used to compare - the same Bournemouth that battles relegation - itâ€™s that really the level England aspire to be ?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with most of that. Except the cbâ€™s. They may well play as a two for their clubs. But Liverpool and City are significantly better than most cubs so the cbs arenâ€™t under the same pressure that England are. Maguire plays for a mid table team so canâ€™t gauge his skill too much, although imo if heâ€™d gone for 70m it would have been akin to Diouf! A World Cup feel for an inferior player.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Average CB ? Really - so these CBâ€™s are deemed good enough by their club manager to play in a two against a lot of times superior opposition and are trusted to play in a two by managers better than Southgate yet not good enough to play in a two for England ?!? Sorry but thatâ€™s nonsense.

England were â€œsuccessfulâ€ better lesser teams - they are very defensive against most teams and had to rely a lot on set pieces. England were never going to beat Croatia whilst they dominate the midfield - it was 2 or even 1 against their three who just waited for the gaps to appear, Henderson spent most of the match chasing the three of them because he had no support - and thatâ€™s the same against any top team. Playing the three/5 at the back attempts to stop the gaps but allows the midfield to be overrun especially against the top teams and if you are unable to control the ball or even get any sort of meaningful possession you are then left to set pieces.

Bournemouth was a team someone used to compare - the same Bournemouth that battles relegation -* itâ€™s that really the level England aspire to be ?*

Click to expand...

It's the level we are. How can we aspire to be anything? It's international football, you are bound by your selection pool. Not like club football where you can invest in great new players to change things.

Do you really think we can go 4-3-3 and play a team like Spain off the park? If so you're even more deluded than I thought. Spain have one of the top 5 centre backs in the world in Sergio Ramos, and a world class defensive midfielder in Busquets to sit in front - so they can play 4-3-3 and compete with anyone. Can we do the same with Stones and Dier/Henderson? Of course bloody not. It's chalk and cheese. Southgate knows this, that's why he began trying to think outside the box and come up with a system that masks our deficiencies as much as possible.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's the level we are. How can we aspire to be anything? It's international football, you are bound by your selection pool. Not like club football where you can invest in great new players to change things.

Do you really think we can go 4-3-3 and play a team like Spain off the park? If so you're even more deluded than I thought. Spain have one of the top 5 centre backs in the world in Sergio Ramos, and a world class defensive midfielder in Busquets to sit in front - so they can play 4-3-3 and compete with anyone. Can we do the same with Stones and Dier/Henderson? Of course bloody not. It's chalk and cheese. Southgate knows this, that's why he began trying to think outside the box and come up with a system that masks our deficiencies as much as possible.
		
Click to expand...

So thatâ€™s it ? Just stick to doing the same old thing and getting beaten by the better teams because they are just looking to â€œplug gapsâ€ ? Who said anything about playing Spain â€œoff the parkâ€ ? At least try and compete against them and develop and more forward - just â€œpluggingâ€ gaps is the mentality of a team that just wants to survive. England below the top level are winning everything in sight playing attractive football and certainly not 5 at the back trying to â€œmaskâ€ deficiencies- Southgate needs to move forward from the defensive mode he is getting in - he got lucky in the World Cup with their path but that wonâ€™t happen again and England need to be able compete better against the better nations - if they keep on losing then the summer will be a flash in the pan. If England want to stay in that second level then they continue in the same vein beating teams they should but if they want to actually build on what happened in the summer then the team and the manager need to develop.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2018)

http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11095/11495141/uefa-to-launch-third-european-competition-from-2021


Just what we need, more dilution of European competition...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2018)

Well UEFA are getting the defribilator out and trying to resurrect the 3rd best UEFA competition that they used to have:-

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/uefa-prepare-big-rule-change-15136349

I actually agree with it, depending on how the qualification process works out. I'm sure the likes of Southampton, Burnely and others (including us in our more lean years) would still like a few trips abroad.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So thatâ€™s it ? *Just stick to doing the same old thing* and getting beaten by the better teams because they are just looking to â€œplug gapsâ€ ? Who said anything about playing Spain â€œoff the parkâ€ ? At least try and compete against them and develop and more forward - just â€œpluggingâ€ gaps is the mentality of a team that just wants to survive. England below the top level are winning everything in sight playing attractive football and certainly not 5 at the back trying to â€œmaskâ€ deficiencies- Southgate needs to move forward from the defensive mode he is getting in - he got lucky in the World Cup with their path but that wonâ€™t happen again and England need to be able compete better against the better nations - if they keep on losing then the summer will be a flash in the pan. If England want to stay in that second level then they continue in the same vein beating teams they should but if they want to actually build on what happened in the summer then the team and the manager need to develop.
		
Click to expand...

I can't really debate this if you're going to contradict yourself. Earlier you moaned at him for trying a different system, now you're saying he's doing the 'same old thing'. Make your mind up.

This system IS how he's trying to compete. Rather than go like-for-like and try and beat teams at their own game with worse players - how is that ever going to work? - he comes up with a new system which gives them something different to think about. I think he's looked at who he has available and tried to use our strengths. We don't have any good passers so a passing game is a waste of time. We do have great delivery from out wide in Trippier, we have a world class striker in Kane, and other players who like getting in the box, so he's trying to get the best out of those tools. Seems sensible to me.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well UEFA are getting the defribilator out and trying to resurrect the 3rd best UEFA competition that they used to have:-

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/uefa-prepare-big-rule-change-15136349

I actually agree with it, depending on how the qualification process works out. I'm sure the likes of Southampton, Burnely and others (including us in our more lean years) would still like a few trips abroad.
		
Click to expand...

Burnley didn't really like their trip abroad this season though. After all the build up of 'little Burnley' getting into Europe, they played a half strength team and got knocked out at the first hurdle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I can't really debate this if you're going to contradict yourself. Earlier you moaned at him for trying a different system, now you're saying he's doing the 'same old thing'. Make your mind up.

This system IS how he's trying to compete. Rather than go like-for-like and try and beat teams at their own game with worse players - how is that ever going to work? - he comes up with a new system which gives them something different to think about. I think he's looked at who he has available and tried to use our strengths. We don't have any good passers so a passing game is a waste of time. We do have great delivery from out wide in Trippier, we have a world class striker in Kane, and other players who like getting in the box, so he's trying to get the best out of those tools. Seems sensible to me.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Iâ€™ll try it a different way and use facts 

England in the World Cup came up against their first strong opposition - Belguim - lost , then they played Croatia same system same tactics - lost then they played Belgium again same tactic same system - lost , so three times against three strong oppostions and they lost each time. So they come up against Spain another strong opposition so is the manager going to change his system and tactics when itâ€™s clearly not working against the better teams - nope same tactics and same system and guess what - lost. 

So looking at the facts England played the same system and tactics in matches against strong opposition and lost every time - so why wouldnâ€™t a manager look to make a change when those tactics and system quite clearly struggles against the better nations. Why not find a way to compete better in the middle , why not find a way to support Kane better as opposed to leaving him isolated with zero supply line bar someone lumping balls and waiting for set pieces. 

So with it clear that England canâ€™t beat the better nations using the current system what will be the result if they continue to use the system against those nations ? They will continue to lose. There was a superb debate on the Monday night club on 5live last night and they all said the same thing - England need support for Kane , they need to be braver in the middle and get better numbers in the middle and if they want to progress they need to step away from a system that doesnâ€™t work against the better nations


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Burnley didn't really like their trip abroad this season though. After all the build up of 'little Burnley' getting into Europe, they played a half strength team and got knocked out at the first hurdle.
		
Click to expand...

I'll never understand that mindset, what's the point of having a good go at finishing as high as you can if you don't take Europe seriously.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok Iâ€™ll try it a different way and use facts

England in the World Cup came up against their first strong opposition - Belguim - lost , then they played Croatia same system same tactics - lost then they played Belgium again same tactic same system - lost , so three times against three strong oppostions and they lost each time. So they come up against Spain another strong opposition so is the manager going to change his system and tactics when itâ€™s clearly not working against the better teams - nope same tactics and same system and guess what - lost.

So looking at the facts England played the same system and tactics in matches against strong opposition and lost every time - so why wouldnâ€™t a manager look to make a change when those tactics and system quite clearly struggles against the better nations. Why not find a way to compete better in the middle , why not find a way to support Kane better as opposed to leaving him isolated with zero supply line bar someone lumping balls and waiting for set pieces.

So with it clear that England canâ€™t beat the better nations using the current system what will be the result if they continue to use the system against those nations ? They will continue to lose. There was a superb debate on the Monday night club on 5live last night and they all said the same thing - England need support for Kane , they need to be braver in the middle and get better numbers in the middle and if they want to progress they need to step away from a system that doesnâ€™t work against the better nations
		
Click to expand...

Real football isn't like a game of Fifa, you can't just change formation on a whim and see how it goes. The way they play on the pitch is the result of many months of training all geared towards, and players selected to fill specific roles in the system. You only get limited time in England training, so he's chosen a system and stuck with it, rather than changing it every time they come back. The Belgium 3rd place game we were outclassed by a better side, but I feel we should have won the Croatia game, we slipped up with a couple of individual errors though.

Our support for Kane is Sterling, but he pulled out injured, I think. Hence Rashford played in that role, and he scored. Alli and Lingard are also meant to support from midfield, if they're not doing it then that's on them as individuals and I'm sure others will be given a chance, such as Loftus-Cheek tonight.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well UEFA are getting the defribilator out and trying to resurrect the 3rd best UEFA competition that they used to have:-

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/uefa-prepare-big-rule-change-15136349

I actually agree with it, depending on how the qualification process works out. I'm sure the likes of Southampton, Burnely and others (including us in our more lean years) would still like a few trips abroad.
		
Click to expand...


maybe all the domestic cup winners will quailfy and play against each other?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			I'll never understand that mindset, what's the point of having a good go at finishing as high as you can if you don't take Europe seriously.
		
Click to expand...

You want to get as high as you can to prove how good you are, personal pride etc. The Europa League after that is just a drain. Minimal value to it unless you win but to win takes an awful lot of games and a heck of a squad, something most teams who come 6-7th in the league will not have. The impact on a team in their domestic league is frequently significant and trashes your following season. If I was a manager at an Everton, Leicester, Burnley etc and qualified for the EL then I would leave my 1st team players at home and play the squad players who are not getting a regular match. Perhaps the following year, from coming 6th you could build and make 4th. Better that than going out at some stage in the EL and coming 8th in the PL. You go backwards instead of forwards.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Burnley didn't really like their trip abroad this season though. After all the build up of 'little Burnley' getting into Europe, they played a half strength team and got knocked out at the first hurdle.
		
Click to expand...

They got through 1-2 rounds before didnt they? I know Aberdeen was one, was there another one as well, before they were knocked out?

One simple solution, but UEFA would have to be brave:-

Split the prize money and TV money for ALL European competition across the 3 competitions.

40% to CL teams

35% to Europa teams 

25% to the 3rd one

If teams still earned 15-20 million (for instance), plus gate receipts etc, it may encourage them to get the bigger squads, sign a few extra players o be able to compete.

Tuesday 6.00 europa games 8.00 pm CL games

Wednesday 6.00 cup winners cup, 8.00 CL games

No Thursday football.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice idea LB but the big boys will never agree to that. They don't want the money spreading out.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2018)

There should be less teams in Europe, not more. Even speaking as a Spurs fan and knowing this would not benefit us at all - I think if you're going to call something the Champions League then you can't really have 3rd and 4th placed teams in it. That's illogical. Maybe the Champions and the Domestic Cup winners should qualifying for the 'champions league' (winning the cup makes you a champion of sorts), 2nd and 3rd can go in the other European Cup (or 4th if one of the other two was the cup winner) and that's it. No scraping into Europe by finishing 7th or 8th, which is borderline mid-table.


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You want to get as high as you can to prove how good you are, personal pride etc. The Europa League after that is just a drain. Minimal value to it unless you win but to win takes an awful lot of games and a heck of a squad, something most teams who come 6-7th in the league will not have. The impact on a team in their domestic league is frequently significant and trashes your following season. If I was a manager at an Everton, Leicester, Burnley etc and qualified for the EL then I would leave my 1st team players at home and play the squad players who are not getting a regular match. Perhaps the following year, from coming 6th you could build and make 4th. Better that than going out at some stage in the EL and coming 8th in the PL. You go backwards instead of forwards.
		
Click to expand...

Can understand all that, as a Wolves fan I've never seen us in Europe, so I'd love it to happen. I


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2018)

Great to see 9 changes tonight, glad heâ€™s looking at different players and giving them a chance.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 11, 2018)

Right Tashyboy is back in the house. Re England and centre backs. For me Stones is good. Not saying very good, but good enough to play in a back four like he can at City.  I don't think the problem is a back four. The problem for me is the the defensive midfielder. In Dier and Henderson, they do an ok job, but it is only just ok. When we are playing average teams they have nowt to do. When playing better teams ie Croatia. The midfield just gets swamped with players dropping back.
The defensive midfielders role has changed since the Ray Wilkins era, watching Dier and Henderson is like watching Wilkins. If they do win it they have to give it to someone else to try and create. That role has moved on, the defensive midfielder has evolved, think Fernandinho or RubÃ©n Neves. What a player Neves is. 
For me Dier and Henderson are the weak links.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Right Tashyboy is back in the house. Re England and centre backs. For me Stones is good. Not saying very good, but good enough to play in a back four like he can at City.  I don't think the problem is a back four. The problem for me is the the defensive midfielder. In Dier and Henderson, they do an ok job, but it is only just ok. When we are playing average teams they have nowt to do. When playing better teams ie Croatia. The midfield just gets swamped with players dropping back.
The defensive midfielders role has changed since the Ray Wilkins era, watching Dier and Henderson is like watching Wilkins. If they do win it they have to give it to someone else to try and create. That role has moved on, the defensive midfielder has evolved, think Fernandinho or RubÃ©n Neves. What a player Neves is.
For me Dier and Henderson are the weak links.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree mate, hate to say it  Henderson, imo, was one of the big successâ€™s of the WC, but Iâ€™ll admit he hasnâ€™t got the vision of someone like Gerrard or Lampard had, he does it now and then though.
We need someone just in front of him or even alongside with a bit more freedom to  progress.
Itâ€™s unfair to blame them for other players dropping too deep and causing issues.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 11, 2018)

Bugs me when they change players numbers 

Kane in the squad he should always be 10 and so on 

This nations league wonâ€™t change a thing.. 2 players get injured and we call up a 4th keeper instead 

Should call up someone like Maddison


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2018)

England looking disjointed and average tonight with all the changes. Not sure they are working against a well organised Swiss team who are hardly looking a threat (although should be ahead). The fact is we were beaten by a far better side in the WC by Belgium and were leading against Croatia but were tactically outplayed in the second half and couldn't deal with the individual brilliance of Modric. I think at the moment Southgate is perhaps a little hung up on stats and isn't seeing the quality of the performance and the problems on the pitch the payers are facing. I am also not convinced he's totally certain (based on everyone being fit and available) of his ideal starting 11

As for the Europa league and Burnley struggling, Fulham did exactly the same thing without a massive squad in reserve to deal with injuries and travelling. That said, we tried to make the best of it we could (2nd not a bad effort) but it definitely had a detrimental effect on PL form especially the second time around in 2011/12 when we didn't even have the quality of players we had a few years earlier and it was a big reason why we went down.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 11, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			maybe all the domestic cup winners will quailfy and play against each other?
		
Click to expand...

This might be a radical idea but perhaps they could call it the "Cup Winners Cup".


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2018)

Spain 5-0 up against a pretty much full strength Croatia side!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2018)

fundy said:



			Spain 5-0 up against a pretty much full strength Croatia side!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Some score that. At least we've now scored and a well taken Rashford goal but it's still a flat performance. Is this new competition really going to be viewed in the same way as a EC/WC qualifer. Still feels like a glorified friendly


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. Some score that. At least we've now scored and a well taken Rashford goal but it's still a flat performance. Is this new competition really going to be viewed in the same way as a EC/WC qualifer. Still feels like a glorified friendly
		
Click to expand...

This is a friendly!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			This is a friendly!
		
Click to expand...

Look at some of the results so far in this new league though especially the Spain result. Are all the nations really taking it that seriously and just using it as friendlies were intended to try different players and tactics and not get too hung up with results. Should England finish bottom of their pool and get relegated (https://www.uefa.com/uefanationsleague/news/newsid=2079553.html) will the press simply start another campaign against the manager and players? There has to be something better than this "friendly" spectacle and I think we all agree friendlies are often poor viewing especially with so many changes but I felt, even with the poor ref on Saturday, that it still lacked any form of real competitive edge


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 11, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Look at some of the results so far in this new league though especially the Spain result. Are all the nations really taking it that seriously and just using it as friendlies were intended to try different players and tactics and not get too hung up with results. Should England finish bottom of their pool and get relegated (https://www.uefa.com/uefanationsleague/news/newsid=2079553.html) will the press simply start another campaign against the manager and players? There has to be something better than this "friendly" spectacle and I think we all agree friendlies are often poor viewing especially with so many changes but I felt, even with the poor ref on Saturday, that it still lacked any form of real competitive edge
		
Click to expand...

No there doesnâ€™t youâ€™re waffling, the season is a few games old, heâ€™s made 9 changes and weâ€™re winning, the players will not want to risk injury either.
You thought this was a Nations League match!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nice idea LB but the big boys will never agree to that. They don't want the money spreading out.
		
Click to expand...

I know, I can but hope for a more socialist way of spreading the money out in football, rather than the bigger just getting bigger.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2018)

fundy said:



			Spain 5-0 up against a pretty much full strength Croatia side!
		
Click to expand...

Dont be soft - no world's best defender.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 11, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know, I can but hope for a more socialist way of spreading the money out in football, rather than the bigger just getting bigger.....
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s where oil money helps break the mould! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Thatâ€™s where oil money helps break the mould! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Knowing Southampton you'd get J R ewing, just before he got shot!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 12, 2018)

Good to see NI overtaking Wales as the best home nation.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2018)

I was only half paying attention but that England seemed incredibly boring last night. I'm not sure Delph, Dier, RLC is an attacking enough midfield for that system. Still, it was a lovely goal. Great cross and good finish (*cough*Sterlingwouldhavemissed).

Spain battering Croatia 6-0 is a bit of a mad one. I wonder what that says about us, if anything. We only narrowly lost to Spain. I assume we'll now have to play Croatia again at some point in this daft Nations League thing? Will be nice to get some revenge on them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I was only half paying attention but that England seemed incredibly boring last night. I'm not sure Delph, Dier, RLC is an attacking enough midfield for that system. Still, it was a lovely goal. Great cross and good finish (*cough*Sterlingwouldhavemissed).

Spain battering Croatia 6-0 is a bit of a mad one. I wonder what that says about us, if anything. We only narrowly lost to Spain. I assume we'll now have to play Croatia again at some point in this daft Nations League thing? Will be nice to get some revenge on them.
		
Click to expand...

Next 2 games are away to both in Oct.
Tbf, we have to remember it was a friendly, prior to the WC they meant nothing, but for some reason last night it was giving a bit more importance, regardless of result letâ€™s hope Southgate learnt some stuff.


----------



## Slime (Sep 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I was only half paying attention but that England seemed incredibly boring last night. I'm not sure Delph, Dier, RLC is an attacking enough midfield for that system. Still, *it was a lovely goal. Great cross and good finish (*cough*Sterlingwouldhavemissed).*

Click to expand...

Maybe that'll put an end to the Sterling vs Rashford debate ................................ but I somehow doubt it!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Next 2 games are away to both in Oct.
Tbf, we have to remember it was a friendly, prior to the WC they meant nothing, but for some reason last night it was giving a bit more importance, regardless of result letâ€™s hope Southgate learnt some stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I think people were bigging it up simply because we'd lost three games in a row, although given that two of them were against two of the world's best sides, I'm not sure why it was such an issue. Still, it's good to get the win and halt any potential slide.



Slime said:



			Maybe that'll put an end to the Sterling vs Rashford debate ................................ but I somehow doubt it!
		
Click to expand...

Rashford often seems like twice the player for England than he is for United. I think playing as a second striker in more of a free role suits him miles better than being shoved wide left for United. Although it's generally poorer opposition than United typically face to be fair.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2018)

Slime said:



			Maybe that'll put an end to the Sterling vs Rashford debate ................................ but I somehow doubt it!
		
Click to expand...

For England, or generally speaking?

If generally - one is playing most weeks, scoring lots of goals and is keeping some very other good players on the bench for his club.

The other is generally on the bench for his club, whilst (arguably) inferior players are ahead of him, although his goalscoring ratio isnt top drawer.

Debate on....


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 12, 2018)

I'd take Raheem all day over Rashford personally. Rashford might end up being better but right now I'm not sure he offers more than Sterling. He's gone backwards under Mourinho, Sterling is flourishing under Pep.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 12, 2018)

Thought Rashford lost or gave the ball away to much last night.
But for me a better striker than Sterling.
But he needs more game time , a lot of the players last night donâ€™t play regularly enough for their clubs.
Better second half but boring game.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 12, 2018)

Richarlison proving once again that he's the man last night. 2 goals and won a penalty for Brazil. His first goal was an absolute banger as well. Â£35m? Bargain.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039677671473639424


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Richarlison proving once again that he's the man last night. 2 goals and won a penalty for Brazil. His first goal was an absolute banger as well. Â£35m? Bargain.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039677671473639424

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m so glad heâ€™s suspended for the weekend


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



*For England, or generally speaking?*

If generally - one is playing most weeks, scoring lots of goals and is keeping some very other good players on the bench for his club.

The other is generally on the bench for his club, whilst (arguably) inferior players are ahead of him, although his goalscoring ratio isnt top drawer.

Debate on....
		
Click to expand...

For England.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 14, 2018)

New 4-part behind the scenes documentary series on Netflix that looks awesome - going behind the scenes with Boca Juniors. Trailer:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040432975039672321
Have it downloaded and ready to go for my flight tomorrow!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 14, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			New 4-part behind the scenes documentary series on Netflix that looks awesome - going behind the scenes with Boca Juniors. Trailer:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040432975039672321
Have it downloaded and ready to go for my flight tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

La Bombonera its on the bucket list, though not sure it will ever get ticked off, not many worldwide left


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Burnley didn't really like their trip abroad this season though. After all the build up of 'little Burnley' getting into Europe, they played a half strength team and got knocked out at the first hurdle.
		
Click to expand...

This is the issue with lower table teams being in European competitions. The financial pressure to ensure premiership survival will always come first. Hence they will play weakened teams in Europe.
That said, teams with top 4 aspirations will field weaker sides in the Europa league too. Chamions league aside, none of the other European competitions really matter, and often not even for the fans, let alone the clubs.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			This is the issue with lower table teams being in European competitions. The financial pressure to ensure premiership survival will always come first. Hence they will play weakened teams in Europe.
That said, teams with top 4 aspirations will field weaker sides in the Europa league too. Chamions league aside, none of the other European competitions really matter, and often not even for the fans, let alone the clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, 100%. That's why adding a third one is pointless. It will be seen as nothing more than a burden to the sides that are in it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2018)

Slime said:



			For England.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - Sterling is crap.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			La Bombonera its on the bucket list, though not sure it will ever get ticked off, not many worldwide left
		
Click to expand...

 Same here mate, would love to go there - maybe on a South American cruise.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2018)

My God, Everton are nearly as bad as us.


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2018)

Not good, if reports are proven to be correct.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			Not good, if reports are proven to be correct.
		
Click to expand...

Which reports?
The youth player tapping up?
The Silva tapping up?
Both?
Either?
Neither?


----------



## fundy (Sep 15, 2018)

All these years weve wanted a proper holding midfielder, we finally buy one and he sits on the bench game after game whilst Xhaka keeps stealing a living

On the plus side at least were playing 2 up top


----------



## Jensen (Sep 15, 2018)

Spurs very disappointing today, looked flat and sluggish. Not helped by Vorm in goal, he was very poor for the first not strong enough on the corner in the punch. Didn't cover himself in glory for the second.
Poor performance


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a very satisfying win ðŸ˜€

For Spurs fans - was it a mistake not buying a player or are they financially hamstrung because of the stadium 

Kane looks spent at the moment


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Which reports?
*The youth player tapping up?*
The Silva tapping up?
Both?
Either?
Neither?
		
Click to expand...

I was assuming it was due to the above.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			I was assuming it was due to the above.
		
Click to expand...

Let them hold the enquiry and if we are guilty we should be punished, Iâ€™d expect it to be similar to City and Lpoolâ€™s punishment if guilty.


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Let them hold the enquiry and if we are guilty we should be punished, Iâ€™d expect it to be similar to City and Lpoolâ€™s punishment if guilty.
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer, I expect most clubs are guilty of it, just some haven't been caught yet.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2018)

Slime said:



			Is the right answer, I expect most clubs are guilty of it, just some haven't been caught yet.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, and until they are caught or are found not guilty their fans can take the moral high ground.


----------



## Jensen (Sep 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25521


Thatâ€™s a very satisfying win ðŸ˜€

For Spurs fans - was it a mistake not buying a player or are they financially hamstrung because of the stadium

Kane looks spent at the moment
		
Click to expand...

No point buying for buying sake. We'll learn and move on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2018)

Jensen said:



			No point buying for buying sake. We'll learn and move on
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s buying to improve the squad and move forward or is the squad good enough to win trophies ? Kane and Erikson annoymous today so where is the squad depth to replace them when they arenâ€™t playing well or is it a case of Kane playing every single minute regardless ? Pochettino clearly wanted to buy people with bids for Grealish etc. If you stand still then other teams will go past


----------



## PieMan (Sep 15, 2018)

Eden Hazard - not a bad start to the season!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 15, 2018)

Who left their red socks in with the wash.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 15, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Eden Hazard - not a bad start to the season!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Best player in Prem at minute.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 15, 2018)

Well am back, firstly I thought Fulham look a well,organised team and there is certainly three teams will finish below them this year. City excellent performance but should of been a lot more clinical in front of goals again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Eden Hazard - not a bad start to the season!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Should give you a good chance in the Europa this year ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25521


Thatâ€™s a very satisfying win ðŸ˜€

For Spurs fans - was it a mistake not buying a player or are they financially hamstrung because of the stadium

Kane looks spent at the moment
		
Click to expand...



Sack Poch! 

Thatâ€™s 2 games on the trot lost........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			Sack Poch!

Thatâ€™s 2 games on the trot lost........ 

Click to expand...

Just ahead of Arsenal on GD


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Should give you a good chance in the Europa this year ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Classic LP Bantz ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 15, 2018)

Listening to 909 on the radio on the way back. They were saying to a spurs fan that your title challenge is over. He was adamant it was not. Is it though. The general thought already is that Utd, Chelsea, city and Liverpool are top four at the end of the season. On 909 anyway.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just ahead of Arsenal on GD 

Click to expand...

Stop it now Phillip ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Sep 15, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Listening to 909 on the radio on the way back. They were saying to a spurs fan that your title challenge is over. He was adamant it was not. Is it though. The general thought already is that Utd, Chelsea, city and Liverpool are top four at the end of the season. On 909 anyway.
		
Click to expand...

tottenham still favs over united to finish top 4, anyone who thinks the top 4 is already sorted is massively over reacting to a handful of games. There again it was 909................

plenty of holes in united and chelsea too, city and lpool will be top 2, not a huge amount between the next 3 currently for me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Listening to 909 on the radio on the way back. They were saying to a spurs fan that your title challenge is over. He was adamant it was not. Is it though. The general thought already is that Utd, Chelsea, city and Liverpool are top four at the end of the season. On 909 anyway.
		
Click to expand...

There is no way itâ€™s all over for Spurs to challenge - and the top four is far from sorted , Loads of massive games to yet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2018)

Got what we deserved at the Eithad. Apparently talking to a friend who went City were unplayable at times.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got what we deserved at the Eithad. Apparently talking to a friend who went City were unplayable at times.
		
Click to expand...

Homer, am not sure what Fulham's % of having the ball was but it was as good or as much as I have seen at City for a good bit. If they missed something it was the final end product. I was impressed with Fulham even though City once more could of had another5 or 6. They will have no problems staying up and will upset one or two along the way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2018)

I read we had 35%. Reading the texts coming in as I played was grim as it sounded like every attack could have had an end product and it been a good old fashioned hiding. I hope we have enough to stay up but we'll see. There was no chance of getting a point there today but we have to learn the lessons of chucking a two goal lead like Brighton last time out


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 15, 2018)

Without David De Gea, United would be a poor mid table outfit. He really does deserve a move to a decent team, where he might win some stuff.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 15, 2018)

Lol at all Citeh's empty seats today.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 16, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Lol at all Citeh's empty seats today.
		
Click to expand...

Mine wasn't, was yours ðŸ˜‰


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 16, 2018)

No. The cat was sat in it.

Managed to get her out in time to watch us vanquish the mighty Watford though


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 16, 2018)

What is it with all the Liverpool hype from the press? 
Have they won something?


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 16, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			What is it with all the Liverpool hype from the press?
Have they won something?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know how many times I have read it today, but if VAR was in use, Liverpool would be third and City top. Early days for any team to be excited, but not early days to be worried re relegation.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 16, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Don't know how many times I have read it today, but if VAR was in use, Liverpool would be third and City top. Early days for any team to be excited, but not early days to be worried re relegation.
		
Click to expand...

I just donâ€™t get all the fuss. 
Was same last season & they finished 4th. 
Theyâ€™re just a decent team at the minute & Klopp is doing a decent job. 

Maybe itâ€™s because he shouts Boom a lot ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2018)

"We were a centre-forward away from competing for the Premier League." ðŸ†

David Moyes discusses leaving @Everton for @ManUtd and gives his thoughts on the current squad...ðŸ’­

Watch build-up to @Wolves v @BurnleyOfficial live on Sky Sports PL now! https://t.co/YLDQ0nysdq https://t.co/cxayD5CnCS


ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			"We were a centre-forward away from competing for the Premier League." ðŸ†

David Moyes discusses leaving @Everton for @ManUtd and gives his thoughts on the current squad...ðŸ’­

Watch build-up to @Wolves v @BurnleyOfficial live on Sky Sports PL now! https://t.co/YLDQ0nysdq https://t.co/cxayD5CnCS


ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

He had Yakubu and pushed him out to the wings! Lots of ifs and buts!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Don't know how many times I have read it today, but if VAR was in use, Liverpool would be third and City top. Early days for any team to be excited, but not early days to be worried re relegation.
		
Click to expand...

â€œIFâ€ and surely some of the VAR will be down to ref interpretations 

But VAR is not in use 

And The media can get all excited but Liverpool fans are pretty grounded about it all at the moment as there is a long way to go yet


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 16, 2018)

Yeah proper grounded bunch ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 16, 2018)

Liverpool quite wasteful in front of goal again , itâ€™s going to cost us if we donâ€™t sort it out.
But a win at a rival is a very good result.
But we could have been pegged as I thought that was a pen at the end.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 16, 2018)

Can Dyche/Burnley turn it round?
Never expected to see them stuck to the bottom of the league...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 16, 2018)

West Ham looking good.
Good game up to now, some bad defending by Everton / keeper.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037822775908622336
 - oops


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 16, 2018)

Mane got red for the same as that


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Mane got red for the same as that
		
Click to expand...

Fgs canâ€™t you let anything go? 
Move on ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 16, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a good goal from Everton.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 16, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fgs canâ€™t you let anything go?
Move on ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

No history is very important thatâ€™s how we learn.
Plus Iâ€™ve got nothing else to do!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolutely, and until they are caught or are found not guilty their fans can take the moral high ground. 

Click to expand...

The moral high ground? Only if you vacate it. 

You were one of the most vocal on the VVD affair.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2018)

Two great goals from yarmenlko, really impressed with him

Well worked goal by Everton to get themselves well back in the game

Need to see this out


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2018)

Jonjoe Kenny's not had a good first half but the barracking he's getting from our own fans is not something I like to see. Heard the same abuse aimed at Davies at the PL game I was at last year, everytime he got the ball he got barrels of abuse - we should be getting behind the young lads, supporting them, not putting them under even more pressure with constant abuse everytime they have the ball. Glad he shut them up with a lovely cross to set-up the Gylfi goal. 

Interesting to see Silva bring Schneiderlin off before half time in favour of Bernard as well. Wonder how we'll set-up after the break. Praying we can get something out of this game.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2018)

Have to say - Felipe Anderson and Yamolenko look superb on the wings for West Ham. Anderson in particular is so good at doing just enough to keep the ball and draw a foul, technically very talented, will prove to be an excellent signing I think. They don't look far away from having a good squad - Rice looks really good as well.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 16, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Don't know how many times I have read it today, but if VAR was in use, Liverpool would be third and City top. Early days for any team to be excited, but not early days to be worried re relegation.
		
Click to expand...

If VAR was in operation the goal for Liverpool in the first couple of minutes might have stood.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2018)

Oh bloody hell. We've been rubbish defensively today - still not convinced by Holgate as a Premier League defender. Sooner we get Mina fit the better.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 16, 2018)

Great win for The 2Blues yesterday agin W Allotment.....


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 16, 2018)

Kevin Beattie RIP

Top player back in the day...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2018)

How long does Mina need? Get a shirt on, boots on, start next match.

We've had plenty of chances but not been ruthless enough. Niasse, thanks but time to move on. Simply not good enough at this level.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2018)

Everton couldn't finish their breakfast today, awful. Tosun and Niasse have had a combined 4 golden opportunities, should at worst be 3-3. Don't disagree with Carra, we need a quality striker. Arnautovic the difference between the sides today, would love him up top for us.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Everton couldn't finish their breakfast today, awful. Tosun and Niasse have had a combined 4 golden opportunities, should at worst be 3-3. Don't disagree with Carra, we need a quality striker. Arnautovic the difference between the sides today, would love him up top for us.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree on arnie I think yarmenlko was the guy today. Great signing 

So glad we didnâ€™t get Bernard . Didnâ€™t like his diving around. Not a fan 

Great win today 

What was Phil saying about us having no points in October? I still saying 5 is achievable


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			I disagree on arnie I think yarmenlko was the guy today. Great signing

So glad we didnâ€™t get Bernard . Didnâ€™t like his diving around. Not a fan

Great win today

What was Phil saying about us having no points in October? I still saying 5 is achievable
		
Click to expand...

Win win for me - either way its bottom half table teams battle against each other , one team canâ€™t score for Toffee and the other has a shocking back line


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 16, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			If VAR was in operation the goal for Liverpool in the first couple of minutes might have stood.[/QUOTE

Aaaaaah, might.

 I wasn't planned , if the Mystic menstroids and Quinine what Me mum took when she found out she was pregnant with me had worked. Then I might not be here. But I am. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 16, 2018)

The most one sided 1-0 I've seen in a while at Molineux


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			The moral high ground? Only if you vacate it.

You were one of the most vocal on the VVD affair.
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s deal in facts first:
Have Everton been found guilty in either the Silva or the current youth player allegations?

For your sake, as youâ€™ve graced me with a reply!
The comment was aimed at Slime (who I was replying to) as I found ironic it that a Man Utd fan was commenting on tapping up allegations as Ferguson has admitted he spoke to Moyes 6 months before his contract was up.
Feel free to make it about the Liv though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone seen Douglas Costas antics ?Disgusting 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041359478891982848


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Letâ€™s deal in facts first:
Have Everton been found guilty in either the Silva or the current youth player allegations?

For your sake, as youâ€™ve graced me with a reply!
The comment was aimed at Slime (who I was replying to) as I found ironic it that a Man Utd fan was commenting on tapping up allegations as Ferguson has admitted he spoke to Moyes 6 months before his contract was up.
Feel free to make it about the Liv though.
		
Click to expand...

It doesnt make a difference what club it was about, it was in response to the moral high ground comment.

Did you wait until we were found guilty on the VVD affair, or did you also just spout when the story first broke?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2018)

Big win for West Ham today. Another bad day for Burnley.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			It doesnt make a difference what club it was about, it was in response to the moral high ground comment.

Did you wait until we were found guilty on the VVD affair, or did you also just spout when the story first broke?
		
Click to expand...

Its not your job to decide what I post or how I mean it, take it how you like, I see this as another time were youâ€™ve got an axe to grind and I havenâ€™t got a clue why!

Iâ€™m not interested in the VVD affair, but I certainly donâ€™t remember you taking LP to task over it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big win for West Ham today. Another bad day for Burnley.
		
Click to expand...

Have they finally been found out? Surely canâ€™t defend forever

The curse of joe hart


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Have they finally been found out? Surely canâ€™t defend forever

The curse of joe hart
		
Click to expand...

Think Burnley will struggle due to the size of the squad. Good win for Wolves and like what their manager has done there and how they play. Not sure it's the Joe Hart effect with Burnley (although he's a goalkeeping blunder in waiting)


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 16, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Its not your job to decide what I post or how I mean it, take it how you like, I see this as another time were youâ€™ve got an axe to grind and I havenâ€™t got a clue why!
*
Iâ€™m not interested in the VVD affair*, but I certainly donâ€™t remember you taking LP to task over it.
		
Click to expand...

You may not be now but you was then.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think Burnley will struggle due to the size of the squad. Good win for Wolves and like what their manager has done there and how they play. Not sure it's the Joe Hart effect with Burnley (although he's a goalkeeping blunder in waiting)
		
Click to expand...

Weird signing .. they have 2 class keepers so why sign hart? We needed a keeper last year so fair enough 

Fabianski is so much better


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Weird signing .. *they have 2 class keepers so why sign hart?* We needed a keeper last year so fair enough

Fabianski is so much better
		
Click to expand...

Pope and Heaton both long term injuries!

europe been a bad distraction for them but really lacked ambition today, even at 1-0 down they were just trying to limit damage rather than get back into the game


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2018)

fundy said:



			Pope and Heaton both long term injuries!

europe been a bad distraction for them but really lacked ambition today, even at 1-0 down they were just trying to limit damage rather than get back into the game
		
Click to expand...

Heaton is back isnâ€™t he? Played other week


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Heaton is back isnâ€™t he? Played other week
		
Click to expand...

wasnt fit when they signed Hart though, can see why at the price they took Hart, surprised it was a buy not a loan though


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2018)

fundy said:



			wasnt fit when they signed Hart though, can see why at the price they took Hart, surprised it was a buy not a loan though
		
Click to expand...

Prob could got better wages on a buy and might look to sell one their other keepers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Its not your job to decide what I post or how I mean it, take it how you like, I see this as another time were youâ€™ve got an axe to grind and I havenâ€™t got a clue why!

Iâ€™m not interested in the VVD affair, but I certainly donâ€™t remember you taking LP to task over it.
		
Click to expand...


Smoke and mirrors, just keep the conversation to what was being talked about.

You were very vocal about the VVD affair, and now its closer to home, the tune changes. YOU brought high moral ground into play, which is a laugh,considering.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Smoke and mirrors, just keep the conversation to what was being talked about.

You were very vocal about the VVD affair, and now its closer to home, the tune changes. YOU brought high moral ground into play, which is a laugh,considering.
		
Click to expand...

Great, fill your boots.
Please feel to start a new post and try and make this one a little less cryptic.
Obviously youâ€™re talking about the youth player as Everton and Silva has been discussed previously.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Great, fill your boots.
Please feel to start a new post and try and make this one a little less cryptic.
Obviously youâ€™re talking about the youth player as Everton and Silva has been discussed previously.
		
Click to expand...

Yup thats the one.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yup thats the one.
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to read my responses to Slime.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Who or what are you talking about?
		
Click to expand...

Deleted as it was in response to another poster about another subject


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 17, 2018)

0


fundy said:



			wasnt fit when they signed Hart though, can see why at the price they took Hart, surprised it was a buy not a loan though
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			wasnt fit when they signed Hart though, can see why at the price they took Hart, surprised it was a buy not a loan though
		
Click to expand...

I watched that game and Hart kept them in the game, I thought he played very well ,
Itâ€™s the defending thatâ€™s the problem so whoever is in goal is exposed to much.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2018)

I only saw the last 20mins of the Wolves v Burnley game. Burnley were opened up more than Everton! That has to be worrying when their set up is built on defence. Hopefully they will get back on track though, I have a soft spot for Dyche. 

Wolves missed a boatload of chances and that could cost them going forward. Do they have a decent striker? (that is not a glib comment by the way, I just don't know much about them and they looked excellent until that final moment). If Wolves can start putting chances away they could be in the 6-9th zone quite easily.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2018)

Well, Spurs Liverpool went exactly as I expected. Soundly beaten, nick a late goal so it looks respectable. Vorm was poor on both goals, but it feels unfair to blame him, he is only the back-up goalie after all. It's not as if many teams have a world class keeper sat on the bench as back-up. Liverpool should have had a couple more but their finishing was a bit poor, straight at Vorm a few times. Oh well, it is what it is, always knew we were playing for 3rd/4th this season anyway.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well, Spurs Liverpool went exactly as I expected. Soundly beaten, nick a late goal so it looks respectable. Vorm was poor on both goals, but it feels unfair to blame him, he is only the back-up goalie after all. It's not as if many teams have a world class keeper sat on the bench as back-up. Liverpool should have had a couple more but their finishing was a bit poor, straight at Vorm a few times. Oh well, it is what it is, always knew we were playing for 3rd/4th this season anyway.
		
Click to expand...

What's worrying for me is the lack of energy in team for the past few games , this has been a real strong point of our game since Poch took over, I don't  think we will see another game of ours with so many basic errors from so many players.

We should have had that penalty at the end , but didn't deserve a draw as Liverpool were far better on the day.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			What's worrying for me is the lack of energy in team for the past few games , this has been a real strong point of our game since Poch took over, I don't  think we will see another game of ours with so many basic errors from so many players.

We should have had that penalty at the end , but didn't deserve a draw as Liverpool were far better on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Before the season started, I was worried about us making a slow start because of the summer with so many of our first teamers in the world cup latter stages. But we kind of allayed those fears by winning the first three games. Perhaps we were over-reliant on Lucas scoring the goals when he didn't go to the world cup obviously. But now it looks to have caught up with us already. It was good to see Wanyama and Winks both on the pitch though, finally. I don't think Dier is good enough and the sooner we can get him out for one of those two the better. We do have three 'easy' games now in the league - as easy as a Premier League game can ever be anyway. I think Kane will score in at least two of them, even though he's not at his best, just because he never struggles to score against the poorer teams really.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2018)

Sorry but it was always going to happen when no players are purchased and the players go straight back into the team without a decent rest or decent pre season - the players are being flogged to death and they will drop like flies - questions must be asked why players werenâ€™t purchased to strengthen the squad - a long season ahead


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Before the season started, I was worried about us making a slow start because of the summer with so many of our first teamers in the world cup latter stages. But we kind of allayed those fears by winning the first three games. Perhaps we were over-reliant on Lucas scoring the goals when he didn't go to the world cup obviously. But now it looks to have caught up with us already. It was good to see Wanyama and Winks both on the pitch though, finally. I don't think Dier is good enough and the sooner we can get him out for one of those two the better. We do have three 'easy' games now in the league - as easy as a Premier League game can ever be anyway. I think Kane will score in at least two of them, even though he's not at his best, just because he never struggles to score against the poorer teams really.
		
Click to expand...


I think the dynamic between Lucas and Kane is going to take time, Kane has not been the same since he had that injury late last season and come back to soon, glad Sons back think these 3 will get us plenty of goals this season, I wouldn't give up on Dier yet although he has been poor for awhile, think he's good when he plays in the middle as a d/m.

Our squad is good and but with C/L we could do with a couple of quality players hopefully get them in next window.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but it was always going to happen when no players are purchased and the players go straight back into the team without a decent rest or decent pre season - the players are being flogged to death and they will drop like flies - questions must be asked why players werenâ€™t purchased to strengthen the squad - a long season ahead
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the questions must be asked _again.  _Pretty sure we covered all that in August. Also, our goalscorer came off the bench, as did Son who could have won us a penalty at the end. Plus Dele was injured. It's not like we needed an overhaul, just one or two would have helped maybe. But our squad is quite large already.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			I think the dynamic between Lucas and Kane is going to take time, Kane has not been the same since he had that injury late last season and come back to soon, glad Sons back think these 3 will get us plenty of goals this season, I wouldn't give up on Dier yet although he has been poor for awhile, think he's good when he plays in the middle as a d/m.

Our squad is good and but with C/L we could do with a couple of quality players hopefully get them in next window.
		
Click to expand...

I worry about Dier now, it's too many times he's given the ball away in our half with sloppy passes. I think Wanyama is the better player.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think the questions must be asked _again.  _Pretty sure we covered all that in August. Also, our goalscorer came off the bench, as did Son who could have won us a penalty at the end. Plus Dele was injured. It's not like we needed an overhaul, just one or two would have helped maybe. But our squad is quite large already.
		
Click to expand...

Better get use to it,looks like heâ€™ll asking the same question all season ðŸ˜³.

Looks like Spurs are his new Arsenal ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think the questions must be asked _again.  _Pretty sure we covered all that in August. Also, our goalscorer came off the bench, as did Son who could have won us a penalty at the end. Plus Dele was injured. It's not like we needed an overhaul, just one or two would have helped maybe. But our squad is quite large already.
		
Click to expand...

Well itâ€™s a question thatâ€™s avoided - if the squad is quite large already why did players like Dier , Trippier , Kane , Alli have to start the first games with any real rest and Pre season ? You only have to see the last two matches to see how badly Kane needed a rest but Spurs canâ€™t rest him it seems - are Spurs a one man team ? Going to struggle for top 4 looking at whatâ€™s happening at the moment


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 17, 2018)

Kane is adamant he doesn't need a rest and feels fine. Maybe he's just out of form.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well itâ€™s a question thatâ€™s avoided - if the squad is quite large already why did players like Dier , Trippier , Kane , Alli have to start the first games with any real rest and Pre season ? You only have to see the last two matches to see how badly Kane needed a rest but Spurs canâ€™t rest him it seems
		
Click to expand...

How was it avoided, we discussed it at length in August after deadline day.

Wanyama and Winks have had injury problems, hence Dier has been playing, but they're both back now, so I hope he will cease playing. It's difficult to rest a player like Kane, because even at 75% he's better than most other strikers, plus one of our biggest goalscorers Son has been away with South Korea. He's also back now. I still think Kane will play though. As Kellfire says above, he's a player who just always wants to play. He even said this week he's now looking forward to the games coming thick and fast as he reckons that's when he finds form. He is not a player who can do it all on his own, when the team are playing poorly, he is unlikely to score, as per the last two games where the team as a whole has been poor.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Kane is adamant he doesn't need a rest and feels fine. Maybe he's just out of form.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair no player is going to say they are tired. They would be ripped apart if they did. It's up to the manager to see the signs and manage the situation.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well itâ€™s a question thatâ€™s avoided - if the squad is quite large already why did players like Dier , Trippier , Kane , Alli have to start the first games with any real rest and Pre season ? You only have to see the last two matches to see how badly Kane needed a rest but Spurs canâ€™t rest him it seems - are Spurs a one man team ? Going to struggle for top 4 looking at whatâ€™s happening at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Saturday night you replied to Tashy saying Spurs challenge is far from over and too many big games to go for top 4, today theyâ€™re going to struggle for top 4!
Which is it?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 17, 2018)

Good to see Douglas Costa getting a lengthy ban. What a disgusting human being. Elbows, headbutts and then spitting into an opponent's mouth. Ugh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 17, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Kane is adamant he doesn't need a rest and feels fine. Maybe he's just out of form.
		
Click to expand...

It looked more than a form issue - he just looked physically tired , normally he chases everything down and never stops and always looks a threat but Iâ€™m struggling to remember anything he did in the game


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I worry about Dier now, it's too many times he's given the ball away in our half with sloppy passes. I think Wanyama is the better player.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Wanyama is the better player and Winks is certainly more creative but Dier will be important for us this season.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair no player is going to say they are tired.
		
Click to expand...

Unless it's Aaron Ramsey. Stories today that he asked to be substituted at the weekend because he was tired.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Unless it's Aaron Ramsey. Stories today that he asked to be substituted at the weekend because he was tired.
		
Click to expand...

It's actually a very professional thing to do but can you imagine the reaction from the media, ex pro's, fans etc. "Â£150k a week and you're tired" rant, rant expletive. Kane doesn't look sharp at the moment and it doesn't take a genius to see his playing record over the last few years and realise he has had little genuine rest. It is not just physical but mental rest that they need.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			I think the dynamic between Lucas and Kane is going to take time, Kane has not been the same since he had that injury late last season and come back to soon, glad Sons back think these 3 will get us plenty of goals this season, I wouldn't give up on Dier yet although he has been poor for awhile, think he's good when he plays in the middle as a d/m.

Our squad is good and but with C/L we could do with a couple of quality players hopefully get them in next window.
		
Click to expand...

I think your season could depend on Alli, as much as anyone.

He had 1-2 brilliant seasons were he was top class - strikers output and many assists as well. Last season was a different matter. if its a season like the others, you should be fine, if last year, could go either way.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think your season could depend on Alli, as much as anyone.

He had 1-2 brilliant seasons were he was top class - strikers output and many assists as well. Last season was a different matter. if its a season like the others, you should be fine, if last year, could go either way.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he started alright, looked one of our brightest players in the first two games. Got the injury though playing for England of course.

We have Inter tomorrow at the ridiculous time of 5:55pm. What possessed them to do that? Being early is one thing, but why not just make it 6:00! So upsettingly awkward.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I thought he started alright, looked one of our brightest players in the first two games. Got the injury though playing for England of course.

We have Inter tomorrow at the ridiculous time of 5:55pm. What possessed them to do that? Being early is one thing, but why not just make it 6:00! So upsettingly awkward. 

Click to expand...


That'll be so the early game doesn't run into the main game later on..........


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 17, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			That'll be so the early game doesn't run into the main game later on..........
		
Click to expand...

They've changed it for this season though, last season they were all 7:45 I think.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2018)

They want to offer 2 games per night to the viewer though, without you flicking between games, some at 5.55pm and some at 8pm. Presumably they can charge more for that.

It is away so 5.55pm is actually 6.55pm in Italy. Not quite so bad for the players, 7pm ko makes more sense that 6pm, but bad for OCD folks who prefer a nice neat number.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 17, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-motd-mosque-fans-dinner-invite-eurostar/amp/


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-motd-mosque-fans-dinner-invite-eurostar/amp/

Click to expand...

Great story


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think the questions must be asked _again.  _Pretty sure we covered all that in August. Also, our goalscorer came off the bench, as did Son who could have won us a penalty at the end. Plus Dele was injured. It's not like we needed an overhaul, just one or two would have helped maybe. But our squad is quite large already.
		
Click to expand...

I said in the summer you needed a couple signings just to stand still. I stand by it

Very much lacking at the moment. But with so many players at the World Cup it was no surprise


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2018)

Whats changed in 2/3 weeks for Spurs? 

They were lauded for their perdormance at United with no mention of no new signings, a couple of poor results later and they've not go a strong enough squad.

Overreacting at its finest.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Whats changed in 2/3 weeks for Spurs?

They were lauded for their perdormance at United with no mention of no new signings, a couple of poor results later and they've not go a strong enough squad.

Overreacting at its finest.....
		
Click to expand...

All it takes with spurs is an underperformance from kane and they struggle. They are far from a one man team Iâ€™m not saying they are but when they have a player of his quality and their not like city who can replace sterling with sane, Aguero with Jesus or silva with Kevin de Byrne and still have mahrez on the bench! Then when he doesnâ€™t have his best game it starts to affect the rest 

Moura looked brilliant against united. Have always rated him but he is still new to the league so canâ€™t be expected to smash every game 

I think it will be a tougher season for spurs with the lack of investment / stadium issues / World Cup hang overs 

Canâ€™t guarantee top 4 this year


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



*All it takes with spurs is an underperformance from kane and they struggle. They are far from a one man team Iâ€™m not saying they are* but when they have a player of his quality and their not like city who can replace sterling with sane, Aguero with Jesus or silva with Kevin de Byrne and still have mahrez on the bench! Then when he doesnâ€™t have his best game it starts to affect the rest

Moura looked brilliant against united. Have always rated him but he is still new to the league so canâ€™t be expected to smash every game

I think it will be a tougher season for spurs with the lack of investment / stadium issues / World Cup hang overs

Canâ€™t guarantee top 4 this year
		
Click to expand...

What are you saying then? if Kane played for any other  side and wasnt firing then theyd struggle too, not just spurs.

I can't comment on the Watford/Spurs game but on saturday liverpool dominated and controlled that game from start to finish. If we were at our clinical best we could've won by 3 or 4.

My opinion on the game is we were excellent and spurs were poor.

Nobody except city are Guaranteed a top 4 place.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What are you saying then? if Kane played for any other  side and wasnt firing then theyd struggle too, not just spurs.

I can't comment on the Watford/Spurs game but on saturday liverpool dominated and controlled that game from start to finish. If we were at our clinical best we could've won by 3 or 4.

My opinion on the game is we were excellent and spurs were poor.

Nobody except city are Gaurenteed a top 4 place.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go out on a limb and say your lot are guaranteed top 4. The way you play you can afford to lose a few players and will still coast top 4. Lose VVD and any talk of a title is out though imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Whats changed in 2/3 weeks for Spurs?

They were lauded for their perdormance at United with no mention of no new signings, a couple of poor results later and they've not go a strong enough squad.

Overreacting at its finest.....
		
Click to expand...

I think when Spurs are fit and on form especially Kane and Erikson then they will be good enough to get into top 4 BUT because right now players like Kane look like they are physically and mentally tired due to  lack of rest over the past 2 years. Spurs dont seem to be able to cope without Kane hence why he was rushed straight back in , i suspect he started the season on a high after the World Cup but fatigue is setting in - they had a lot of players at the later stages of the World Cup. I suspect Kane etc prob shouldnt have started the first 2 maybe three games.

But they are very reliant on Kane - i suppose it is as close as you can get to a one man team , but Chelsea rely on Hazard , Man Utd rely on De Gea.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 18, 2018)

I confess that i didnt watch all the match but all the 2nd half. What i did see was Liverpool cutting off the supply to Kane by closing Spurs down high up the pitch, a game plan that worked very well and one I see most clubs adopting as Kane can't score if he doesn't get the ball. Spurs are a decent side but I wouldn't put money on them making the top 4 at the end of the year, I see their position being a struggle between them, Man U and Arsenal with City, Liverpool and Chelsea taking the first 3 places in whatever order


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What are you saying then? if Kane played for any other  side and wasnt firing then theyd struggle too, not just spurs.

I can't comment on the Watford/Spurs game but on saturday liverpool dominated and controlled that game from start to finish. If we were at our clinical best we could've won by 3 or 4.

My opinion on the game is we were excellent and spurs were poor.

Nobody except city are Guaranteed a top 4 place.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree, if arsenal, citeh Chelsea or Liverpool had kane and he struggled they have more depth to cover

Chelsea with morata out they been playing guirod to great affect

Liverpool get goals from everywhere 

City can replace Aguero with Jesus 

Arsenal have lacezzette and PEA

Who can spurs turn to to fill Kaneâ€™s shoes? Son is a good player but not of the same class 

Iâ€™d of liked to see spurs bring in a striker last summer to challenge kane. Kane is world class but even the best need rest


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What are you saying then? if Kane played for any other  side and wasnt firing then theyd struggle too, not just spurs.

I can't comment on the Watford/Spurs game but on saturday liverpool dominated and controlled that game from start to finish. If we were at our clinical best we could've won by 3 or 4.

My opinion on the game is we were excellent and spurs were poor.

Nobody except city are Guaranteed a top 4 place.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d agree with City defo being top 4 and Iâ€™d add yourselves and Chelsea in to that, this leaves only 1 space between 3.
This early in the season you often get teams over analyzed if they suffer 1 or 2 bad games, thatâ€™s unfair on the teams who started well.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Disagree, if arsenal, citeh Chelsea or Liverpool had kane and he struggled they have more depth to cover

Chelsea with morata out they been playing guirod to great affect

Liverpool get goals from everywhere

City can replace Aguero with Jesus

Arsenal have lacezzette and PEA

Who can spurs turn to to fill Kaneâ€™s shoes? Son is a good player but not of the same class

Iâ€™d of liked to see spurs bring in a striker last summer to challenge kane. Kane is world class but even the best need rest
		
Click to expand...

I would argue that morata, lacazette and giroud are all inferior to Kane and that if one of them. Issues a game the burden isnâ€™t so great. 

Liverpool and city donâ€™t really rely on a set strikerm although Salah is still clearly the talisman for Liverpool. Aguero less so at city. 

But the main problem is trying to find a capable replacement willing to warm the bench for 30 plus games a season, no striker is going there if theyâ€™re hoping to get game time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I would argue that morata, lacazette and giroud are all inferior to Kane and that if one of them. Issues a game the burden isnâ€™t so great. 

Liverpool and city donâ€™t really rely on a set strikerm although Salah is still clearly the talisman for Liverpool. Aguero less so at city. 

But the main problem is trying to find a capable replacement willing to warm the bench for 30 plus games a season, no striker is going there if theyâ€™re hoping to get game time.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, plus, didnâ€™t Chelsea and Arsenal have those options for a lot of last season and failed to make top 4.
Sometimes itâ€™s down to the managers and how they use these players, one cap doesnâ€™t fit all.
Look how Klopp has taken Lpool forward without (what weâ€™d typically say) a main centre forward.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Whats changed in 2/3 weeks for Spurs?

They were lauded for their perdormance at United with no mention of no new signings, a couple of poor results later and they've not go a strong enough squad.

Overreacting at its finest.....
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I think they call it a knee-jerk. After beating Man Utd we were going to win the league apparently, and keeping the squad consistent was a stroke of genius.



pauljames87 said:



			All it takes with spurs is an underperformance from kane and they struggle.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's the other way round. The team has not been cohesive, we haven't created the chances for Kane or got the ball to him, so he can't score the goals all by himself. When we play fluently again, he will score the goals.



Papas1982 said:



			But the main problem is trying to find a capable replacement willing to warm the bench for 30 plus games a season, no striker is going there if theyâ€™re hoping to get game time.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, obviously this. Feels like we've said it a hundred times, but we can't afford to buy another world class striker and plonk him on the bench, and neither is that player going to want to join us to be back-up to Kane.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I would argue that morata, lacazette and giroud are all inferior to Kane and that if one of them. Issues a game the burden isnâ€™t so great.

Liverpool and city donâ€™t really rely on a set strikerm although Salah is still clearly the talisman for Liverpool. Aguero less so at city.

But the main problem is trying to find a capable replacement willing to warm the bench for 30 plus games a season, no striker is going there if theyâ€™re hoping to get game time.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst they are inferior .. (never claimed they were equal) they have decent cover. Morata is highly rated. Lacazzete and PEA were both highly regarded as two of the best outside the premier league , if spurs could have got giruod I think that would have been perfect for them. Heâ€™s a class act and happy to fight for a place


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst they are inferior .. (never claimed they were equal) they have decent cover. Morata is highly rated. Lacazzete and PEA were both highly regarded as two of the best outside the premier league , if spurs could have got giruod I think that would have been perfect for them. Heâ€™s a class act and happy to fight for a place
		
Click to expand...

So your solution to Kane not scoring would be to bring in a striker who doesn't score?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			So your solution to Kane not scoring would be to bring in a striker who doesn't score? 

Click to expand...

76 premier league goals in 197 premier league games isnâ€™t bad for someone who doesnâ€™t score 

Son scored 30 in 101 games thatâ€™s a goal every 3.36 games

Giurods record is goal every 2.59 games which again is pretty good for a player who doesnâ€™t score


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			76 premier league goals in 197 premier league games isnâ€™t bad for someone who doesnâ€™t score 

Son scored 30 in 101 games thatâ€™s a goal every 3.36 games

Giurods record is goal every 2.59 games which again is pretty good for a player who doesnâ€™t score
		
Click to expand...

No good if Poch doesnâ€™t Giroud as his type of player.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst they are inferior .. (never claimed they were equal) they have decent cover. Morata is highly rated. Lacazzete and PEA were both highly regarded as two of the best outside the premier league , if spurs could have got giruod I think that would have been perfect for them. Heâ€™s a class act and happy to fight for a place
		
Click to expand...

Son has a better goal scoring record than both giroud and morata over the last two years. Giroud is also two slow for spurs style of football. Heâ€™d be ok as a last 10 mins sub, but havenâ€™t they still got the Llorente for that?

Btw, my point about the others being inferior, wasnâ€™t me trying to pick holes in your point. Just says sting that itâ€™s easier to replace lesser players than it is someone of Kaneâ€™s level.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			76 premier league goals in 197 premier league games isnâ€™t bad for someone who doesnâ€™t score

Son scored 30 in 101 games thatâ€™s a goal every 3.36 games

Giurods record is goal every 2.59 games which again is pretty good for a player who doesnâ€™t score
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested to see if their goals per minute are more compariable.....

Also isnâ€™t helped that sons first season was por, albeit he played further back then.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			76 premier league goals in 197 premier league games isnâ€™t bad for someone who doesnâ€™t score

Son scored 30 in 101 games thatâ€™s a goal every 3.36 games

Giurods record is goal every 2.59 games which again is pretty good for a player who doesnâ€™t score
		
Click to expand...

You've compared a winger to a striker, what was the point? Giroud is not a goalscorer, he plays the Heskey role of assisting Hazard, or Griezmann. He does that well but it wouldn't help us replacing Kane's goals would it? Moot point anyway, Giroud will never join Spurs so let's move on shall we.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2018)

Didnâ€™t Spurs buy Llorente to be back up for Kane - why not play him whilst Kane gets a rest ? Also there is Jansen who was bought and Son isnâ€™t really a winger and doesnâ€™t play as a winger. 

Teams need to find a way to balance their squad and if Spurs really want to challenge then they need to find more than just relying on Kane - yep he is a top class striker but he canâ€™t play every single game.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You've compared a winger to a striker, what was the point? Giroud is not a goalscorer, he plays the Heskey role of assisting Hazard, or Griezmann. He does that well but it wouldn't help us replacing Kane's goals would it? Moot point anyway, Giroud will never join Spurs so let's move on shall we. 

Click to expand...

Still the point remains you need decent back up for kane , not signing anyone in the off season will come back to haunt once the champ league hits and you get a few injuries 

Iâ€™m not saying you should waste 100 mill on 8 players but a couple of shrewd signings would have given you more depth to see you push for the title a bit which would be great to see a well run club do rather than the rich boys


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Still the point remains you need decent back up for kane , not signing anyone in the off season will come back to haunt once the champ league hits and you get a few injuries

*Iâ€™m not saying you should waste 100 mill on 8 players* but a couple of shrewd signings would have given you more depth to see you push for the title a bit which would be great to see a well run club do rather than the rich boys
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, who would do a silly thing like that? 

We were never ever going to push for the title this season, that was always City v Liverpool. Our only chance to win the title was that year when all the big boys were pony but Leicester somehow were an absolute machine. We will never get an opportunity like that again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, who would do a silly thing like that? 

We were never ever going to push for the title this season, that was always City v Liverpool. Our only chance to win the title was that year when all the big boys were pony but Leicester somehow were an absolute machine. We will never get an opportunity like that again.
		
Click to expand...

With the correct shrewd investment you will. Whilst you donâ€™t spend other teams will catch up

Our signings are starting to bed in, now Yarmolenko is half fit I fancy our chances a lot more. Him and arnie look set to terrorise defences. Need to ship out hernandez whilst his stock remains high. Maybe spurs fancy him? He isnâ€™t that sulky really lol


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			With the correct shrewd investment you will. Whilst you donâ€™t spend other teams will catch up

Our signings are starting to bed in, now Yarmolenko is half fit I fancy our chances a lot more. Him and arnie look set to terrorise defences. Need to ship out hernandez whilst his stock remains high. Maybe spurs fancy him? He isnâ€™t that sulky really lol
		
Click to expand...

I actually wouldn't mind him, always rated him before. Why has he been pony for you? Everywhere else he's been he's managed goals.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I actually wouldn't mind him, always rated him before. Why has he been pony for you? Everywhere else he's been he's managed goals.
		
Click to expand...

He is 100% an impact sub he just doesnâ€™t have the fitness for the game in full. Perfect bench player 

However he wants to lead line. Doesnâ€™t suit our system at the moment arnie has been s revelation 

Also his attitude stinks a bit. Sulks a lot when things arenâ€™t going his way. Dives a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Letâ€™s just hope Spurs find form tonight.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 18, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Letâ€™s just hope Spurs find form tonight.
		
Click to expand...


N.C.M. too!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			N.C.M. too! 

Click to expand...

I do feel quite dirty wanting ALL English teams to do well.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think when Spurs are fit and on form especially Kane and Erikson then they will be good enough to get into top 4 BUT because right now players like Kane look like they are physically and mentally tired due to  lack of rest over the past 2 years. Spurs dont seem to be able to cope without Kane hence why he was rushed straight back in , i suspect he started the season on a high after the World Cup but fatigue is setting in - they had a lot of players at the later stages of the World Cup. I suspect Kane etc prob shouldnt have started the first 2 maybe three games.

But they are very reliant on Kane - i suppose it is as close as you can get to a one man team , but Chelsea rely on Hazard , Man Utd rely on De Gea.
		
Click to expand...

What has changed since they tore Yernited a new one??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What has changed since they tore Yernited a new one??
		
Click to expand...

The players have continue to play week in week out including internationals - the initial rush of the season starting has died down and the lack of pre season and rest has hit the players


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What has changed since they tore Yernited a new one??
		
Click to expand...

they didnt really tear United a new one though did they? just took pretty much every decent chance that came there way whilst United couldnt hit a barn door at the other end


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2018)

fundy said:



			they didnt really tear United a new one though did they? just took pretty much every decent chance that came there way whilst United couldnt hit a barn door at the other end
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, i forgot yernited won the tactics in that game ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 18, 2018)

Question for fans of teams not involve in the CL, do you care about the CL each year, do you watch the games, do you even follow it?

I ask as I have not bothered for 3-4 years now. I don't care, it has become dull and flat to me. I watched one of the Liverpool v City games last year with a friend in the pub, more to meet him than to watch the game, and I saw last years final because an English team were in it. Other than those two games I have not seen a CL during that period, it leaves me cold. It would clearly be different if my own team were in it which is why I am asking fans of teams NOT in it.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Question for fans of teams not involve in the CL, do you care about the CL each year, do you watch the games, do you even follow it?

I ask as I have not bothered for 3-4 years now. I don't care, it has become dull and flat to me. I watched one of the Liverpool v City games last year with a friend in the pub, more to meet him than to watch the game, and I saw last years final because an English team were in it. Other than those two games I have not seen a CL during that period, it leaves me cold. It would clearly be different if my own team were in it which is why I am asking fans of teams NOT in it.
		
Click to expand...

I never watched much of it when we weren't in it. Usually watch the final, and if an English team were in the semi-final or had a match against a big team. I would never sit and watch a quarter final of two foreign teams though for example.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

Trippier and Toby have been left at home, which means Aurier is playing, which means we'll most likely lose to a penalty. Calling it here first.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 18, 2018)

Iâ€™m flying through All or Nothing, the City documentary, and while itâ€™s certainly a really entertaining watch itâ€™s a shame itâ€™s such a PR exercise. Itâ€™s unadulterated propaganda. A more balanced portrayal of the club wouldâ€™ve been good.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™m flying through All or Nothing, the City documentary, and while itâ€™s certainly a really entertaining watch itâ€™s a shame itâ€™s such a PR exercise. Itâ€™s unadulterated propaganda. A more balanced portrayal of the club wouldâ€™ve been good.
		
Click to expand...

How do you mean? I'm also half way through it, quite enjoying it. It's pretty light-hearted though, just follows the ups and downs from a football sense, in terms of injuries, transfers, contracts and so on. What do you feel it's lacking?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			How do you mean? I'm also half way through it, quite enjoying it. It's pretty light-hearted though, just follows the ups and downs from a football sense, in terms of injuries, transfers, contracts and so on. What do you feel it's lacking?
		
Click to expand...

Any negatives. They were gutted they didnâ€™t get Sanchez - glossed over. They were a disgrace in the tunnel against Wigan - glossed over. Bravo has been poor for them but they glossed over that using some Carabao Cup performances. 

A documentary should show everything - warts and all - and so far it just hasnâ€™t. At times itâ€™s bordering on saccharine with their injuries. Sorry but with your budget, suck it up!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Any negatives. They were gutted they didnâ€™t get Sanchez - glossed over. They were a disgrace in the tunnel against Wigan - glossed over. Bravo has been poor for them but they glossed over that using some Carabao Cup performances.

A documentary should show everything - warts and all - and so far it just hasnâ€™t. At times itâ€™s bordering on saccharine with their injuries. Sorry but with your budget, suck it up!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yea, I just watched the one with Wigan. They didn't examine how that started or anything did they? We saw it partially through a door frame, then Pep telling everyone to get inside, haha. As I say, it is pretty light and easy-going. They did reveal that Aguero and De Gea are mates and hang out together though - scandal!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Question for fans of teams not involve in the CL, do you care about the CL each year, do you watch the games, do you even follow it?

I ask as I have not bothered for 3-4 years now. I don't care, it has become dull and flat to me. I watched one of the Liverpool v City games last year with a friend in the pub, more to meet him than to watch the game, and I saw last years final because an English team were in it. Other than those two games I have not seen a CL during that period, it leaves me cold. It would clearly be different if my own team were in it which is why I am asking fans of teams NOT in it.
		
Click to expand...

Watch it all, supposedly youâ€™re watching the best from the whole of Europe, not just the top 8 or so.
Then again Iâ€™ll watch any live football of any standard.
Also you get to see some of these â€œunknownsâ€ that may end up in the PL.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I just read that John Terry is getting a new contract with Villa that says he doesn't have to play against Chelsea if they get promoted. What a complete and total prat. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Saw this last season. Itâ€™s prob rubbish


----------



## Piece (Sep 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Question for fans of teams not involve in the CL, do you care about the CL each year, do you watch the games, do you even follow it?

I ask as I have not bothered for 3-4 years now. I don't care, it has become dull and flat to me. I watched one of the Liverpool v City games last year with a friend in the pub, more to meet him than to watch the game, and I saw last years final because an English team were in it. Other than those two games I have not seen a CL during that period, it leaves me cold. It would clearly be different if my own team were in it which is why I am asking fans of teams NOT in it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I would watch it if it was on Sky or National TV. Not paying BT Sport, so canâ€™t watch.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 18, 2018)

what on earth can be a technical reason to leave 2 of your best defenders at home?! technically we dont want them cup tied as we need to sell them to bring someone in? there can be no tactical reason to leave them behind..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Gutted for Spurs there! Superb strike for the equaliser though!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 18, 2018)

I hope thereâ€™s no United fans carrying pics of Carra around to get autographed or to take selfies as Rio had arriving at Anfeld tonight


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Any negatives. They were gutted they didnâ€™t get Sanchez - glossed over. They were a disgrace in the tunnel against Wigan - glossed over. Bravo has been poor for them but they glossed over that using some Carabao Cup performances.

A documentary should show everything - warts and all - and so far it just hasnâ€™t. At times itâ€™s bordering on saccharine with their injuries. Sorry but with your budget, suck it up!
		
Click to expand...

You have given two examples, the first, am sure I heard Pep shouting "get in there" ( the changing room, trying to get his players away from the fracas, hardly Maureen eye gouging moment. The second "Bravo has been poor". You are a year late with that one. The only games he more or less played last season was in the Carabao Cup where his performances for City to the final. There was nowt to gloss over coz his poor performances were the year before.
You want warts but the Club as I know does not have any.
In fact ave enjoyed me 30 day free trial of Amazon so much ave signed up for a year.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 18, 2018)

Forzaaaaaaaaaa Interrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
Smart I subscribe to Sky and the a lovely choice of watching a Rammel championship game.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			You have given two examples, the first, am sure I heard Pep shouting "get in there" ( the changing room, trying to get his players away from the fracas, hardly Maureen eye gouging moment. The second "Bravo has been poor". You are a year late with that one. The only games he more or less played last season was in the Carabao Cup where his performances for City to the final. There was nowt to gloss over coz his poor performances were the year before.
You want warts but the Club as I know does not have any.
In fact ave enjoyed me 30 day free trial of Amazon so much ave signed up for a year.
		
Click to expand...


What about the owners shall we discuss there human rights records?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 18, 2018)

Recommend folks.try searching for the following on Google Maps...

Gobsh1tes

Empty Seats

Superb


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 18, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			What about the owners shall we discuss there human rights records? 

Click to expand...

Zzzzzzzzzzzzwhat episode is that on ave not seen it all yet.ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 18, 2018)

That will do nicely , nearly threw it away with a sloppy pass but brilliant from Firmino at the end , great finish. Strange tactics from PSG - so much attacking threat but donâ€™t seem be willing to supply them and also the front three no intention of tracking etc. PSG wonâ€™t ever win the CL imo 

As for Spurs


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 18, 2018)

Loving the early kick off in the CL, 4 hours of Football.
LPool deserved to win that by 4 or 5, would of been a travesty if PSG had of got anything out of that game.
If thatâ€™s the best the French League have to offer, you can keep it.

Stu_C, any rumblings of any problems with Mane, he seemed to have quite a few chances to pass in the box but chose to shoot instead, maybe it was the same last season, I donâ€™t know, a few players didnâ€™t look impressed his decision making.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2018)

Liverpool did their best to let PSG nick a point undeservedly but great finish to win it. Good start for Liverpool and thought PSG and their superstars were very, very poor


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That will do nicely , nearly threw it away with a sloppy pass but brilliant from Firmino at the end , great finish. Strange tactics from PSG - so much attacking threat but donâ€™t seem be willing to supply them and also the front three no intention of tracking etc. PSG wonâ€™t ever win the CL imo

As for Spurs 

Click to expand...

So is it ok to obsess and laugh at other teams or not? ðŸ™„


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 18, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			So is it ok to obsess and laugh at other teams or not? ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Looking at huds response to google maps empty seats, yes it is. But it was funny though ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That will do nicely , nearly threw it away with a sloppy pass but brilliant from Firmino at the end , great finish. Strange tactics from PSG - so much attacking threat but donâ€™t seem be willing to supply them and also the front three no intention of tracking etc. *PSG wonâ€™t ever win the CL imo*

Click to expand...

That's a bold claim LP. With the amount of money they've got to throw at the problem surely they have a chance. They have it too easy in the French League, a bit like Celtic in the Scottish Prem over the past few years, and really need someone to challenge them domestically so they can raise their game to the next level. But with the resources at their disposal I think it's fanciful to say they "won't ever" win the CL.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			You have given two examples, the first, am sure I heard Pep shouting "get in there" ( the changing room, trying to get his players away from the fracas, hardly Maureen eye gouging moment. The second "Bravo has been poor". You are a year late with that one. The only games he more or less played last season was in the Carabao Cup where his performances for City to the final. There was nowt to gloss over coz his poor performances were the year before.
You want warts but the Club as I know does not have any.
In fact ave enjoyed me 30 day free trial of Amazon so much ave signed up for a year.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re essentially clueless about the actual goings-on and only indulge yourself in the glory. Maybe you were the target audience. 

The best bit was the old bloke near tears when it was 2-0 at half time against United. If only that guy had known the heartache that followed.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 18, 2018)

Excellent performance tonight from the boys in red, gave them a schooling andunlucky to concede in the 1st half then go in at half time 2-1.

I thought tonight was Gini's best performance in a red shirt, he was excellent. MOTM 

PSG offered nothing all night, who was wearing Neymar's no.10 shirt tonight? ðŸ¤­


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Excellent performance tonight from the boys in red, gave them a schooling andunlucky to concede in the 1st half then go in at half time 2-1.

I thought tonight was Gini's best performance in a red shirt, he was excellent. MOTM

*PSG offered nothing all night, who was wearing Neymar's no.10 shirt tonight? ðŸ¤­*

Click to expand...

I believe he was in Joe Gomez pocket for the night - not sure if he is still in it 

The three guys in the middle were outstanding - Henderson just sat and the other two were just world class last night , so hard to spilt the two but Gini just squeezed it but how much would Milner be worth if he was 26 !!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe he was in Joe Gomez pocket for the night - not sure if he is still in it

The three guys in the middle were outstanding - Henderson just sat and the other two were just world class last night , so hard to spilt the two but Gini just squeezed it but how much* would Milner be worth if he was 26* !!
		
Click to expand...

He's a wierd one, like a Benjamin Button of football. I still remember him being the PL youngest scorer and looking like an attacker. I think as a youngster he just wasn't flash enough and was always the spare. He seems to fit you guys perfectly. His maturity now means he can put a shift in pretty much anywhere on the pitch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 19, 2018)

I remember when Milner was at Newcastle. He was played as a right winger and was unquestionably the worst crosser of a ball I have ever seen as a professional. How he has evolved is quite superb, a magnificent professional and a credit to himself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			He's a wierd one, like a Benjamin Button of football. I still remember him being the PL youngest scorer and looking like an attacker. I think as a youngster he just wasn't flash enough and was always the spare. He seems to fit you guys perfectly. His maturity now means he can put a shift in pretty much anywhere on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

I thought after he played left back for a season he would sort of fade away until the end of his contract playing the odd bit part but Christ the guy is a machine , he isnâ€™t the most skillfull guy but he doesnâ€™t seem to waste the ball , his composure is brilliant and delivery is first class - he is supposedly the fittest guy at the club and they can see him going for at least another three seasons. He is a big player for us


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 19, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Youâ€™re essentially clueless about the actual goings-on and only indulge yourself in the glory. Maybe you were the target audience.

The best bit was the old bloke near tears when it was 2-0 at half time against United. If only that guy had known the heartache that followed.
		
Click to expand...

I am clueless, but making a comment about a rubbish keeper the year before, I am not the only one in the clueless class. The differance is, I am not in denial.
The bit about the guy in tears, wasn't that what people wanted to see. As a fan, one minute your up. 45 mins later your down. That's the emotion of being a fan. Same as Bravo, one minute he is down, the next minute he's up.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I remember when Milner was at Newcastle. He was played as a right winger and was unquestionably the worst crosser of a ball I have ever seen as a professional. How he has evolved is quite superb, a magnificent professional and a credit to himself.
		
Click to expand...

He's been misused his entire career, especially at Man City. I don't know why he was so often played on the right, when he didn't have the pace to be a winger - what he has a ridiculous engine and drive, suited to being a central midfield player. If he hadn't have retired from England he'd be the first name on the bloody teamsheet now.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Stu_C, any rumblings of any problems with Mane, he seemed to have quite a few chances to pass in the box but chose to shoot instead, maybe it was the same last season, I donâ€™t know, a few players didnâ€™t look impressed his decision making.
		
Click to expand...

There has been some debate this week about a Insta post Winjanum liked moaning about Mane having a big ego. 
Salah strange reaction to the winner too?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 19, 2018)

Great win for the reds and fantastic atmosphere.
Very disappointed by PSG , I was expecting to see one of the best teams in Europe.
Although their tactics have been questioned they still put two past us and had a chance to take the lead.

We were wasteful in front of goal again!
We will be punished if we carry on doing that.
Happy for Sturridge but he dosnt really suit the style of play now.
We played really well but the space out wide for AA and Robbo was ridiculous if this was their tactics it nearly worked, but can see teams taking advantage of this.

VVD and Gomez looking good, midfield were awesome all three but I will give it to Gini.
Thought Salaha was sluggish ,Mane dosnt look happy with something and wonâ€™t pass to anyone.
Good win to start nice to be top of group ,

Just me or did we win a header from a corner after harassing the keeper at everyone?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			There has been some debate this week about a Insta post Winjanum liked moaning about Mane having a big ego. 
Salah strange reaction to the winner too?
		
Click to expand...

I've only just seen Pauls post, but this i the 1st i've heard. 

I'd be disappointed if  Mane didnt have a big ego. Mane has been firing this season  so i can understand him trying to score as many as he can though in some games we might only get one clear chance so he needs to be careful.

As for Salah's reaction, i think there's a massive overreaction to it.

You could see he was fuming with his bad pass that caused their equaliser then when Bobby scored, its blatantly obvious salah has both arms up in the air celebrating before he slams his bottle down.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I've only just seen Pauls post, but this i the 1st i've heard.

I'd be disappointed if  Mane didnt have a big ego. Mane has been firing this season  so i can understand him trying to score as many as he can though in some games we might only get one clear chance so he needs to be careful.

As for Salah's reaction, i think there's a massive overreaction to it.

You could see he was fuming with his bad pass that caused their equaliser then when Bobby scored, its blatantly obvious salah has both arms up in the air celebrating before he slams his bottle down.
		
Click to expand...

I have noticed Mane being a bit more selfish this season, but is that because Salah isnt stealing the spot light like last year, Mane just needs the right balance of selfishness (like all good goal scorers) and knowing when to make the pass....but its still very early season, they will get better.

As for the Salah reaction..... he sticks both arms in the air to celebrate and then slams down the bottle, I know when watching from home I've kicked and punched cushions when celebrating, maybe it was his natural reaction as the goal went in whilst bottle was in hand.

Muchado about nothing is my guess.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 19, 2018)

Sturridge scores a goal and all of a sudden he's the next coming of Christ, at least that's what the media would have you believe ðŸ¤£ Milner needs to come out of international  retirement as well apparently. 
I guarantee one thing, Liverpool will never win the CL with those two and Henderson in the team ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He's been misused his entire career, especially at Man City. I don't know why he was so often played on the right, when he didn't have the pace to be a winger - what he has a ridiculous engine and drive, suited to being a central midfield player. If he hadn't have retired from England he'd be the first name on the bloody teamsheet now.
		
Click to expand...

Nigh on 150 games at City. 2 titles and others yet misused. Yet hes won nowt at Liverpool. 
Met James in Dublin when playing for City. Real nice guy


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I've only just seen Pauls post, but this i the 1st i've heard. 

I'd be disappointed if  Mane didnt have a big ego. Mane has been firing this season  so i can understand him trying to score as many as he can though in some games we might only get one clear chance so he needs to be careful.

As for Salah's reaction, i think there's a massive overreaction to it.

You could see he was fuming with his bad pass that caused their equaliser then when Bobby scored, its blatantly obvious salah has both arms up in the air celebrating before he slams his bottle down.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree on the Salah angle, total media rubbish.

It might be Mane was exactly the same last season just not noticed, hence why I asked.
A couple of players reacted to him against Spurs and again last night.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I've only just seen Pauls post, but this i the 1st i've heard.

I'd be disappointed if  Mane didnt have a big ego. Mane has been firing this season  so i can understand him trying to score as many as he can though in some games we might only get one clear chance so he needs to be careful.

As for Salah's reaction, i think there's a massive overreaction to it.

You could see he was fuming with his bad pass that caused their equaliser then when Bobby scored, its blatantly obvious salah has both arms up in the air celebrating before he slams his bottle down.
		
Click to expand...


a nicely edited clip then to portray something which is blantly incorrect.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



*Nigh on 150 games at City. 2 titles and others yet misused. Yet hes won nowt at Liverpool.*
Met James in Dublin when playing for City. Real nice guy
		
Click to expand...

What does any of that mean? He did a job for City of course because he's a professional, I'm just saying he's a far better centre mid than right winger. And he mainly played right wing at City. Why does how many trophies the teams won have anything to do with it?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What does any of that mean? He did a job for City of course because he's a professional, I'm just saying he's a far better centre mid than right winger. And he mainly played right wing at City. Why does how many trophies the teams won have anything to do with it?
		
Click to expand...

He quotes the trophies because he can! Let him have his fun he waited long enough.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			a nicely edited clip then to portray something which is blantly incorrect.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree on the Salah angle, total media rubbish.

It might be Mane was exactly the same last season just not noticed, hence why I asked.
A couple of players reacted to him against Spurs and again last night.
		
Click to expand...

Players at all clubs always react if their team mate doesnt play them in and they fluff their chance, it's human nature.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Sturridge scores a goal and all of a sudden he's the next coming of Christ, at least that's what the media would have you believe ðŸ¤£ Milner needs to come out of international  retirement as well apparently.
I guarantee one thing, Liverpool will never win the CL with those two and Henderson in the team ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Know what your saying but never believe what the press write.
These are now squad players who have just beaten one of the so called best in Europe so itâ€™s not to bad is it?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Players at all clubs always react if their team mate doesnt play them in and they fluff their chance, it's human nature.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree but it looks bad if they miss, 
But how many times last year did they try to pass and messed it up as well.
I would not expect a striker to pass if he has a chance of scoring its instinct.

Mo knew he made an error the bottle was just in hand at the time .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Players at all clubs always react if their team mate doesnt play them in and they fluff their chance, it's human nature.
		
Click to expand...

Alright mate, Iâ€™ll not push in case others think I have an agenda, just looked a bit more than the norm.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Alright mate, Iâ€™ll not push in case others think I have an agenda, just looked a bit more than the norm.
		
Click to expand...

Push as much as you want, i'll still say the same. In an ideal world everyone passes to each other and every chance results in a goal but that doesnt and wont ever happen.

Mane could've squared it last night and some might've thought he's too scared to shoot!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes agree but it looks bad if they miss, 
But how many times last year did they try to pass and messed it up as well.
I would not expect a striker to pass if he has a chance of scoring its instinct.

Mo knew he made an error the bottle was just in hand at the time .
		
Click to expand...

Again just because he never squared the ball doesnt mean IF he had done so we would've scored.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Push as much as you want, i'll still say the same. In an ideal world everyone passes to each other and every chance results in a goal but that doesnt and wont ever happen.

Mane could've squared it last night and some might've thought he's too scared to shoot!!
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s why I asked you as youâ€™re at the matches, he might be no different to last season so with him being him and the way youâ€™s played it went unnoticed, the last 2 matches you could of been out of sight and again his play gone unnoticed, but both games were slightly dodgy near the end and the missed opportunities could of cost.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 19, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s why I asked you as youâ€™re at the matches, he might be no different to last season so with him being him and the way youâ€™s played it went unnoticed, *the last 2 matches you could of been out of sight* and again his play gone unnoticed, but both games were slightly dodgy near the end and the missed opportunities could of cost. 

Click to expand...

"Could of been"....... i could of been a millionaire this week had i done the lotto.

We might've had a better chance of but theres nothing to say Mo,Bobby or Kieta wouldve scored had Mane passed to them in the last 2 games, they couldve easily had fluffed their chances had Mne passed. its all hypothetical.

Btw missed chances costs every team, its part of the game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			"Could of been"....... i could of been a millionaire this week had i done the lotto.

We might've had a better chance of but theres nothing to say Mo,Bobby or Kieta wouldve scored had Mane passed to them in the last 2 games, they couldve easily had fluffed their chances had Mne passed. its all hypothetical.

Btw missed chances costs every team, its part of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Not criticising or looking to point score, was just asking
Itâ€™s not the fact heâ€™s missed, itâ€™s the other players reactions I was asking you about.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 19, 2018)

All that matters is the 3 points in the bag against one of Europes suppossed big heavyweights. The front 3 dont look like theyve all clicked yet, but to be winning like they have when the front 3 are like this only looks ominous for everyone else they have to play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Nigh on 150 games at City. 2 titles and others yet misused. Yet hes won nowt at Liverpool.
Met James in Dublin when playing for City. Real nice guy
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the point you are trying to make?

In the five seasons at City the recent stat I saw was starting 101 games , in the three seasons with us he has started 107 games 

Donâ€™t remember many lauding him at City and obviously not many seemed to be too bothered when he left on a free.


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2018)

How does Costa only get 4 games for his "actions" at the weekend? Football really does itself no favours sometimes


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whatâ€™s the point you are trying to make?

In the five seasons at City the recent stat I saw was starting 101 games , in the three seasons with us he has started 107 games

Donâ€™t remember many lauding him at City and obviously not many seemed to be too bothered when he left on a free.
		
Click to expand...

While not a big Klopp fan he has clearly got Milner playing at his best.
Other managers maybe never seen what Klopp has so a big up for him.

Just hope he keeps it up all season.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 19, 2018)

Decent first game Shaktar v Hoffenheim, neither looked good enough to get out of the group.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 19, 2018)

Shocking first half display from City!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2018)

Atrocious from City and so careless in possession and lacking a punch upfront. Needs a big second half. Other half of Manchester doing ok though


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2018)

City fans booing, just ROFL


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2018)

Not sure how the bookies will have City as favourites tomorrow (well they were according to the BT sport commentary)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			City fans booing, just ROFL
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t blame them, that was a shocking performance.


----------



## Fish (Sep 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			City fans booing, just ROFL
		
Click to expand...

Boos during the Euro anthem at the start apparently, thatâ€™ll cost them.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2018)

Not a great night for City 

All that money spent - 4 English team to lose four CL games in a row , beaten at home in front of an empty stadium whilst the manager sits in the stands. 

I guess they are rightly no longer favourites


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not a great night for City

All that money spent - 4 English team to lose four CL games in a row , beaten at home in front of an empty stadium whilst the manager sits in the stands.

I guess they are rightly no longer favourites
		
Click to expand...

Whilst it wasnt a great night, its a bit of an overreaction after 1 result. 

i dont think they were worthy favourites before the comp started based on previous CL campaigns.

They have empty seats every week, nothing out of the ordinary last night.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2018)

Arsenal fans are probably relieved now that they didn't get Arteta, given how he masterminded that defeat.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What does any of that mean? He did a job for City of course because he's a professional, I'm just saying he's a far better centre mid than right winger. And he mainly played right wing at City. Why does how many trophies the teams won have anything to do with it?
		
Click to expand...

So what does playing right wing have to do with it. He played right wing for England. Did we get that wrong. Has He has got right wing pace. Neither does Bernardo or David Silva. He is a player who has played in three differant positions coz he can and will.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			So what does playing right wing have to do with it. He played right wing for England. Did we get that wrong. He has got right wing pace. Neither does Bernardo or David Silva. He is a player who has played in three differant positions coz he can and will.
		
Click to expand...

It's not difficult to understand. He's a 7/10 winger but a 8 or 9/10 centre mid, that's all. Yeah he plays decent out wide but it's not getting the best out of him. Simple really, let's move on shall we.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's not difficult to understand. He's a 7/10 winger but a 8 or 9/10 centre mid, that's all. Yeah he plays decent out wide but it's not getting the best out of him. Simple really, let's move on shall we.
		
Click to expand...

He is predominatly a wide player, yes heâ€™s played all over the park, but he never played centre midfield for proplonged periods.
Iâ€™m not sure how you rate him higher as a cm than the position heâ€™s played at every club? Maybe you see something all those managers and clubs missed over his career.
Even now when heâ€™s looking better than ever Klopp has played him mainly out wide, either in defence or midfield.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			He is predominatly a wide player, yes heâ€™s played all over the park, but he never played centre midfield for proplonged periods.
Iâ€™m not sure how you rate him higher as a cm than the position heâ€™s played at every club? Maybe you see something all those managers and clubs missed over his career.
Even now when heâ€™s looking better than ever Klopp has played him mainly out wide, either in defence or midfield.
		
Click to expand...

We're seeing it right now aren't we?? His skillset is more suited to it, and his performances are better. I recall he used to play there for Villa, and his form there prompted City to buy him in the first place. 
Here's a bit from his Wikipedia I just checked to confirm:



			At the start of the 2009â€“10 season, Milner moved into the centre of midfield after the sale of captain Gareth Barry to Manchester City... Milner ended the season with 12 goals and was named Aston Villa's Fan's Player of the Year and PFA Young Player of the Year.
		
Click to expand...

He joined City immediately after that. Obviously he couldn't get in the side in midfield for them as they had a lot of good options which forced him out wide, where he was still solid.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Whilst it wasnt a great night, its a bit of an overreaction after 1 result.

i dont think they were worthy favourites before the comp started based on previous CL campaigns.

They have empty seats every week, nothing out of the ordinary last night.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the most sensible post wtitten this week. 
PS didnt see any if the game. In me jols in Kos


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			We're seeing it right now aren't we?? His skillset is more suited to it, and his performances are better. I recall he used to play there for Villa, and his form there prompted City to buy him in the first place.
Here's a bit from his Wikipedia I just checked to confirm:

He joined City immediately after that. Obviously he couldn't get in the side in midfield for them as they had a lot of good options which forced him out wide, where he was still solid.
		
Click to expand...

What about the rest of the article were it states he started his career out wide, nobody is doubting his ability, but NO club has bought him on the back of his CM prowess, his first 12 months at LPool he played LB.
Had Barry not been sold by Villa, he would of stayed out wide.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			What about the rest of the article were it states he started his career out wide, nobody is doubting his ability, but *NO club has bought him on the back of his CM prowess,* *his first 12 months at LPool he played LB*.
Had Barry not been sold by Villa, he would of stayed out wide.
		
Click to expand...

Rodgers did, maybe we all have to bow down to Brodger's eye for talent......

No he never, klopp played him there the 2nd season, this is his 4th season  for us


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			What about the rest of the article were it states he started his career out wide, nobody is doubting his ability, but NO club has bought him on the back of his CM prowess, his first 12 months at LPool he played LB.
Had Barry not been sold by Villa, he would of stayed out wide.
		
Click to expand...

Which brings us back to my initial point, which I didn't expect to be debated for this long. Just that he's been a bit under-utilised at times. Good winger, but a great midfielder.

Sometimes versatility can harm a player as much as it benefits him and his team. He covered at LB for a season because he was good enough to play there and they had no better option, that doesn't mean it was his best position all of a sudden. 

It's like when England used to play Scholes on the left. That only happened because out of him, Gerrard & Lampard he was the most capable of playing on the left. It didn't get the best out of him though. You see it with strikers as well - Martial and Rashford are always played on the left wing if they get games at all, but they are both strikers. Kyle Walker plays CB for England now, but you wouldn't say it's his best position would you? The examples are endless.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Probably the most sensible post wtitten this week.
PS didnt see any if the game. In me jols in Kos
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Tashy, it means a lot coming from you ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

Speedo's and Crocs this week???


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Rodgers did, maybe we all have to bow down to Brodger's eye for talent......

No he never, klopp played him there the 2nd season, this is his 4th season  for us
		
Click to expand...

Fair one, He didnâ€™t really start well though did he? Wasnâ€™t it Klopp who really saw his versatility?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Which brings us back to my initial point, which I didn't expect to be debated for this long. Just that he's been a bit under-utilised at times. Good winger, but a great midfielder.

Sometimes versatility can harm a player as much as it benefits him and his team. He covered at LB for a season because he was good enough to play there and they had no better option, that doesn't mean it was his best position all of a sudden.

It's like when England used to play Scholes on the left. That only happened because out of him, Gerrard & Lampard he was the most capable of playing on the left. It didn't get the best out of him though. You see it with strikers as well - Martial and Rashford are always played on the left wing if they get games at all, but they are both strikers. Kyle Walker plays CB for England now, but you wouldn't say it's his best position would you? The examples are endless.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why, imo, youâ€™re wrong when you say a â€œbit under utilisedâ€
No matter how good heâ€™s playing now (out wide mainly) heâ€™s had a few small spells at CM, his career has been built on his ability out wide, whether that be defence, midfield or attack.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks Tashy, it means a lot coming from you ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

Speedo's and Crocs this week???
		
Click to expand...

No, am sulking. Missis T made me leave um at home.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Which brings us back to my initial point, which I didn't expect to be debated for this long. Just that he's been a bit under-utilised at times. Good winger, but a great midfielder.

Sometimes versatility can harm a player as much as it benefits him and his team. He covered at LB for a season because he was good enough to play there and they had no better option, that doesn't mean it was his best position all of a sudden.

It's like when England used to play Scholes on the left. That only happened because out of him, Gerrard & Lampard he was the most capable of playing on the left. It didn't get the best out of him though. You see it with strikers as well - Martial and Rashford are always played on the left wing if they get games at all, but they are both strikers. Kyle Walker plays CB for England now, but you wouldn't say it's his best position would you? The examples are endless.
		
Click to expand...

This is where i am starting to agree with you. And al use Sterling as an example. He is not Engalnds second best striker, yet he plays there. When England were struggling v Croatia he should of dropped Sterling to the wing and put Rashford alongside Kane.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			This is where i am starting to agree with you. And al use Sterling as an example. He is not Engalnds second best striker, yet he plays there. When England were struggling v Croatia he should if dripped Sterling to the wing and put Rashford alongside Kane.
		
Click to expand...

Who would of you dropped to move Sterling?


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Arsenal fans are probably relieved now that they didn't get Arteta, given how he masterminded that defeat.
		
Click to expand...


Still unsure if I should be pleased we 'landed' Unai...


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Who would of you dropped to move Sterling?
		
Click to expand...

Cannot remember the full team at the time but i remember my tyrets kicked in when Dier was brought on. At that time we needed goals and Dier was not gonna provide them.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Which is why, imo, youâ€™re wrong when you say a â€œbit under utilisedâ€
No matter how good heâ€™s playing now (out wide mainly) heâ€™s had a few small spells at CM, his career has been built on his ability out wide, whether that be defence, midfield or attack.
		
Click to expand...

Here is a little article I've found, Milner discussing how he prefers central midfielder and moved to Liverpool in part so he could play there more often:
https://www.squawka.com/en/news/james-milner-on-his-best-position/423567#aKQEkZWe8D7td2Qa.97


----------



## Slime (Sep 20, 2018)

United getting a solid result ....................... which is nice.
Pogba was excellent but, for me, the full backs were both really good, especially going forwards.
Dalot had a superb debut, hopefully a sign of things to come.
De Gea did what De Gea does ...................... just fantastic.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Fair one, He didnâ€™t really start well though did he? Wasnâ€™t it Klopp who really saw his versatility?
		
Click to expand...

Milner never started well but not many did that following season. I've never been a fan of Milner in midfield, as i didnt think he had enough quality but what he lacks in quality he makes up with his hard work and graft. 

Despite what some internet hardcases say, Klopp has improved him and many others in the squad.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			No, am sulking. Missis T made me leave um at home.
		
Click to expand...

That should be enough to divorce her.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			That should be enough to divorce her.
		
Click to expand...

She has 7 days to please me. Or else.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Here is a little article I've found, Milner discussing how he prefers central midfielder and moved to Liverpool in part so he could play there more often:
https://www.squawka.com/en/news/james-milner-on-his-best-position/423567#aKQEkZWe8D7td2Qa.97

Click to expand...

Brilliant, one article 16 years after his debut, genuine question to you or anyone who might know, how many times has been Milner been 1st choice CM for LPool?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Milner never started well but not many did that following season. I've never been a fan of Milner in midfield, as i didnt think he had enough quality but what he lacks in quality he makes up with his hard work and graft.

Despite what some internet hardcases say, Klopp has improved him and many others in the squad.
		
Click to expand...

Milner has without doubt been Kloppâ€™s biggest success to date, very closely followed by Robertson.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Brilliant, one article 16 years after his debut, genuine question to you or anyone who might know, how many times has been Milner been 1st choice CM for LPool?
		
Click to expand...

Not that long ago. Last season he played 35 times at CM.
Source: https://www.transfermarkt.com/james-milner/leistungsdaten/spieler/3333/plus/0?saison=2017
The season before that was the season when he played LB the entire campaign. Obviously enforced by their lack of other options at the time.
Season before that he was split between RM and CM, only slightly more in favour of RM. I can't recall what formation they were using though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Not that long ago. Last season he played 35 times at CM.
Source: https://www.transfermarkt.com/james-milner/leistungsdaten/spieler/3333/plus/0?saison=2017
The season before that was the season when he played LB the entire campaign. Obviously enforced by their lack of other options at the time.
Season before that he was split between RM and CM, only slightly more in favour of RM. I can't recall what formation they were using though.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, that link says he only started 26 games out 55 times he was in the squad, out of the 26 how many was at CM, so you could read that that he wasnâ€™t 1st choice for over 50% of the games. Stats go both ways 
I totally agree heâ€™s playing superb and imo probably better than any other time in his career, maybe the issue has been that him and his managers see him differently and now heâ€™s matured and experienced heâ€™s finally found the right manager and Club


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 20, 2018)

Just to throw this into the Milner discussion.....for me he is the new Kuyt.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Just to throw this into the Milner discussion.....for me he is the new Kuyt.
		
Click to expand...

Kinda rubbish but solid?


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Kinda rubbish but solid?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure rubbish is the word I'd use....he's utilitarian, but does important things.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Not sure rubbish is the word I'd use....he's utilitarian, but does important things.
		
Click to expand...

Two completely different players, id say you're talking rubbish though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Milner has without doubt been Kloppâ€™s biggest success to date, very closely followed by Robertson.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, Robbo has had the biggest improvement to his game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah, Robbo has had the biggest improvement to his game.
		
Click to expand...

Robertson is quality and still early days for him, potentially he could be up there with one of your best ever signings.
Milner was probably a stop gap in his twilight years


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Two completely different players, id say you're talking rubbish though.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say they were similar players.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 20, 2018)

I think Klopp has improved nearly all the team, without question


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Just to throw this into the Milner discussion.....for me he is the new Kuyt.
		
Click to expand...

Nar, Millies technically a lot better.

Good first touch, takes a mean corner and has great crossing ability, can beat a man on occasion as well.

Diry Kuyt was cockney rhyming slang for ......the most hard working player I've ever seen, but poor first touch and not the best passing ability.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah, Robbo has had the biggest improvement to his game.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say Firminho is his biggest improvement.

Turned him from a slow winger into an international class striker, and with only one good eye.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd say Firminho is his biggest improvement.

Turned him from a slow winger into an international class striker, and with only one good eye. 

Click to expand...

He was never a winger, he was playing a central attacking role for Hoffenheim as well. From number 10 to false 9 is not a _huge _transition.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nar, Millies technically a lot better.

Good first touch, takes a mean corner and has great crossing ability, can beat a man on occasion as well.

Diry Kuyt was cockney rhyming slang for ......the most hard working player I've ever seen, but poor first touch and not the best passing ability.
		
Click to expand...

Kuyt's 2nd touch was a foul.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

One of my favourite Dirk Kuyt tackles ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

https://goo.gl/images/KqcKpU


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd say Firminho is his biggest improvement.

Turned him from a slow winger into an international class striker, and with only one good eye. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

we could've named at least another 5/6 players and we'd both be right.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nar, Millies technically a lot better.

Good first touch, takes a mean corner and has great crossing ability, can beat a man on occasion as well.

Diry Kuyt was cockney rhyming slang for ......the most hard working player I've ever seen, but poor first touch and not the best passing ability.
		
Click to expand...

Kuyts second touch was normally a tackle 
He did pop up with some crucial goals and I thought at times he was superb


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2018)

That keeper knew what he was doing there imo, he had a sly look before & after ðŸ˜¡


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Probably the most sensible post wtitten this week.
PS didnt see any if the game. In me jols in Kos
		
Click to expand...


No truth in the rumour this was you last night then ....

https://t.co/c4ZFPZvyNm


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He was never a winger, he was playing a central attacking role for Hoffenheim as well. From number 10 to false 9 is not a _huge _transition.
		
Click to expand...

 So the 50 games I seen him wide, I must have imagined. He has only been a central striker since last season.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Kuyt's 2nd touch was a foul.
		
Click to expand...

At best, sometimes it was an overhead kick.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			So the 50 games I seen him wide, I must have imagined. He has only been a central striker since last season.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just saying, if you buy a central player, then play him out of position on the wing for a bit, then move him back to the centre, you can't really give the manager credit for moulding him into a central player when he already was one.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 21, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			No truth in the rumour this was you last night then ....

https://t.co/c4ZFPZvyNm

Click to expand...

Thats our kid. Am right handed. ðŸ˜‚
Iâ€™m the one dressed as a seat behind. ðŸ¤—


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm just saying, if you buy a central player, then play him out of position on the wing for a bit, then move him back to the centre, you can't really give the manager credit for moulding him into a central player when he already was one. 

Click to expand...

He was originally a defender in his early career, he played wide for Hoffenheim, then for us........he has only played centrally since last season.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			He was originally a defender in his early career, he played wide for Hoffenheim, then for us........he has only played centrally since last season.
		
Click to expand...

Here is his performance data for 14/15, his last season at Hoffenheim:
https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/roberto-firmino/leistungsdaten/spieler/131789/plus/0?saison=2014
34 times appearing centrally, 2 times he played on the left.
13/14: https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/roberto-firmino/leistungsdaten/spieler/131789/plus/0?saison=2013
36 appearances centrally, 1 played on the right.

But by all means, tell me more about how Klopp the genius converted him from being a winger.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Here is his performance data for 14/15, his last season at Hoffenheim:
https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/roberto-firmino/leistungsdaten/spieler/131789/plus/0?saison=2014
34 times appearing centrally, 2 times he played on the left.
13/14: https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/roberto-firmino/leistungsdaten/spieler/131789/plus/0?saison=2013
36 appearances centrally, 1 played on the right.

But by all means, tell me more about how Klopp the genius converted him from being a winger. 

Click to expand...

Ah a website.

Where did fantasy football have Michu playing as, Salah, Mane.

Is salah a striker, a forward, a wide right, an inside right, an inverted winger.

Know the game, not the stats.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ah a website.

Where did fantasy football have Michu playing as, Salah, Mane.

Is salah a striker, a forward, a wide right, an inside right, an inverted winger.

Know the game, not the stats.

Click to expand...

It's a factual record of where he started each game. Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's a factual record of where he started each game. Wtf are you talking about? 

Click to expand...

I think  LB is probably talking about actual football where the very best players are often fluid in their positioning rather than  a website that cannot recognise such fluidity. 

The compilers of such sites only have so many categories into which they are required to place all players. 

A difference between real and virtual football.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I think  LB is probably talking about actual football where the very best players are often fluid in their positioning rather than  a website that cannot recognise such fluidity.

The compilers of such sites only have so many categories into which they are required to place all players.

A difference between real and virtual football.
		
Click to expand...

I think a football data compiling website can figure out if a player started in the middle or out wide actually. It isn't too tough to spot.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think a football data compiling website can figure out if a player started in the middle or out wide actually. It isn't too tough to spot.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't trust it too much, it also has milner only playing cm a handful of times for AV in his seasons with them.......

Also, wasn't Liverbirdies initial point that Klopp had improved Friminho? Irrespective of whether he was used on the wing, or the centre. It was always behid the striker as support. He is now the focal point.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think a football data compiling website can figure out if a player started in the middle or out wide actually. It isn't too tough to spot.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly the point.

Where some website decides a player has started  a game is often  totally  and utterly  irrelevant as the game progresses. 

As far as I can see such sites serve very little purpose in adding to the appreciation of a game or an individual's performance. 

"Lies, damn lies or statistics " take your pick.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think a football data compiling website can figure out if a player started in the middle or out wide actually. It isn't too tough to spot.
		
Click to expand...


Like fantasy football.....see previous answer.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Like fantasy football.....see previous answer.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you're right, a website dedicated to recording accurate football data is exactly the same as a website created for people to have fun with when they're bored. Same level of detail, absolutely.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah you're right, a website dedicated to recording accurate football data is exactly the same as a website created for people to have fun with when they're bored. Same level of detail, absolutely.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair fantasy premier leagues level of stats is up there


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah you're right, a website dedicated to recording accurate football data is exactly the same as a website created for people to have fun with when they're bored. Same level of detail, absolutely.
		
Click to expand...

We can keep going round in circles - as said, the question was put, who is the Liverpool player that Klopp has improved the most?

IN MY OPINION its Bobby, who was a half decent scoring midfielder who he has now converted to a central striker who scores his fair share of goals, weighs in with tonnes of assists and is Liverpool's main focal point of attack. He is the first to initiate the press, has massive work-rate and despite being diminuitive is quite good in the air.  Most neutrals have realised that he is one of Liverpool's most important players. 

His teeth have also got whiter, as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 21, 2018)

I see Spurs are linked with some Columbian.............................. better check the grout at their new stadium.......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-towards-four-year-olds-cancer-treatment/amp/

Top man


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I see Spurs are linked with some Columbian.............................. better check the grout at their new stadium.......

Click to expand...

Hilarious ðŸ˜³


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 22, 2018)

Very good to see Sir Alex in good health and back at the football


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2018)

Classic case of if you miss your chances...game should have been over at HT.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2018)

Well thatâ€™s now 6 out of 6 in the league and still a lot more from the players to come

And good on Wolves keeping Manure to a draw at OT


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 22, 2018)

Said it when wolves drew V City with a â€œhand of god goalâ€. They will upset teams this year. And deservedly so.
  If Spurs title challenge was over last week is utds over this week. Bit early for both me finks. 
Bumped into a couple from Liverpool on me jols 10 mins ago. Same names as me and missis Ts. Hes a Liverpool fan. It is the first time i have ever heard a Liverpool fan say â€œ I honestly believe its our yearâ€.  Suffice to say the grin has not gone off me face yet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2018)

Got back into the bar just in time to see Fulham go one down to much hilarity. In truth we were shocking and Watford could have won by two or three and I'd have no complaints. The defence looks so vulnerable all of the time and can't understand why he's swapping it around so much. Find your best defensive unit and keep with it and give us some stability


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2018)

Watching MotD on catch up. Some of the City goals were quite stunning, beautiful football. Cardiff might not be great but city put them away with style..

Tashy, if your lot ever get tired of Gundogan then I'll come down, pick him up and drive him across to Goodison. You have enough midfield, go on let us have him


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 23, 2018)

Me retirement seems to of gone a bit tits up with having grandkids more than expected. Which means i Am not seeing as much of City as i would of liked. Chuffed to bits for Gundogan. City/Pep bought him on the back of a serious knee injury so it was a bit of a gamble. Oddly enough. Pep is looking  for back up to Fernandinho, yet Gundogan can play there. A midfield of Gundy. Either silvas/ both then chuck De Bryune into the mix. Oh bless ya. Still think Pep would not be happy with Citys finishing though. We havenâ€™t done badly with de Brynue out so still think theres a lot more to come from City.
And. Having had a natter ( or should i say listen coz even i couldnt get a word in) with the â€œits our yearâ€ Liverpool fan last night. He mentioned that â€œ there Â£50 million signing Paulinho has yet to play. Coupled with the Ox. I still think theres a lot more to come from them. Ironically said Pool fan said â€œ City will not be able to keep pace with the Pool, and Chelsea are there main rivalsâ€. Time will tell. Would of been good for City to of played in front of a capacity crowd yesterday for a change. ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Watching MotD on catch up. Some of the City goals were quite stunning, beautiful football. Cardiff might not be great but city put them away with style..

Tashy, if your lot ever get tired of Gundogan then I'll come down, pick him up and drive him across to Goodison. You have enough midfield, go on let us have him 

Click to expand...

Er no. ðŸ¤—


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Er no. ðŸ¤—
		
Click to expand...

I think you've rushed that decision . No? Fair enough.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you've rushed that decision . No? Fair enough.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thatâ€™s now 6 out of 6 in the league and still a lot more from the players to come

And good on Wolves keeping Manure to a draw at OT 

Click to expand...

Other way around Phil, disappointed with a point. Loving this so far.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2018)

Well West Ham will be disappointed not to take all three points - Yarmalenko with a glaring miss. Hazard pretty quiet which means that Chelsea seem to be pretty quiet. Think they need to play Barkley in the middle three instead of either Kovacic or Jorginho.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2018)

Big big big point today. Fantastic team performance

Man united next week. I feel we could get a point from them aswell. Need arnie back tho

Shame yarmenlko couldnâ€™t get that header on target but would have been smash and grab


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well West Ham will be disappointed not to take all three points - Yarmalenko with a glaring miss. Hazard pretty quiet which means that Chelsea seem to be pretty quiet. Think they need to play Barkley in the middle three instead of either Kovacic or Jorginho.
		
Click to expand...

My prediction of points doesnâ€™t look so far fetched now eh


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 23, 2018)

Jorginho is so good - breaks the record for most touches in a PL game, most passes of any player this season, >90% pass accuracy, so good at the job he's been bought in to do. Just a shame he is feeding an attack led by Morata. Add a world-class striker and they're serious title contenders.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Jorginho is so good - breaks the record for most touches in a PL game, most passes of any player this season, >90% pass accuracy, so good at the job he's been bought in to do. Just a shame he is feeding an attack led by Morata. Add a world-class striker and they're serious title contenders.
		
Click to expand...

Shame most of those passes seem to be 5 yards sideways- they donâ€™t seem to be passes with any real intent or threatening and certainly not with any real pace or urgency .Surely Kante can do that and then you add in someone with a bit more of a threat in the middle that can drive forward and get closer to people like Hazard and Willian etc .

Jorginho certainly doesnâ€™t look a player that frightens teams and certainly not a player you would be worried about - yep looks good in stats and retaining possession but doesnâ€™t seem to carry a threat


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2018)

Mustafi is just an awful footballer. Car crash waiting to happen.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Mustafi is just an awful footballer. Car crash waiting to happen.
		
Click to expand...

you mis spelt Xhaka mate


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2018)

fundy said:



			you mis spelt Xhaka mate 

Click to expand...

Him too. Everton should be about 5 up by now.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2018)

how is this still 0-0 lol


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2018)

Tippy tappy rubbish at present.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 23, 2018)

Think the coach has to shoulder some of the blame...
Insisting on playing a 'system' with a set of players incapable of delivering the 'system'...


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Tippy tappy rubbish at present.
		
Click to expand...

dont understand the system were trying to play at all, seems to be plenty of round pegs and square holes, too many wanting to play in the same space


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Think the coach has to shoulder some of the blame...
Insisting on playing a 'system' with a set of players incapable of delivering the 'system'...
		
Click to expand...

what is the system? we have 4 midfielders all who want to play narrow and 2 strikers who both want to play down the middle, yet only playing 4 at the back stops the full backs providing the width going forward. think the players understand it as much as i do


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2018)

fundy said:



			dont understand the system were trying to play at all, seems to be plenty of round pegs and square holes, too many wanting to play in the same space
		
Click to expand...

I think Emery has inheritted a very imbalanced squad, of similar players. The rewards of Wengers shotgun recruitment policy of buying what is available, not what is needed.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I think Emery has inheritted a very imbalanced squad, of similar players. The rewards of Wengers shotgun recruitment policy of buying what is available, not what is needed.
		
Click to expand...

he bought 5 or 6 players in the summer, most he doesnt seem to want to pick, cant say I understand him or his approach yet

I see we still havent sorted Ramseys contract too so were either going to pay him double what hes worth or let him go cheap (sounds like someone elses contract negotiations lol)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2018)

Which was the worst miss this weekend, Sakho or Yarmalenko? Both shockers.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I think Emery has inheritted a very imbalanced squad, of similar players. The rewards of Wengers shotgun recruitment policy of buying what is available, not what is needed.
		
Click to expand...


Verily... But, until as such a time he gets the 'right' players in, to deliver his ideas...
He should be making some attempt to adapt, his ways, to suit what he has to hand...
Playing out from the back looking particularly precarious...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Which was the worst miss this weekend, Sakho or Yarmalenko? Both shockers.
		
Click to expand...

Not seen sakhos hit yarmalenko wasnâ€™t that bad a miss. He should hit target but not like a missed an open goal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2018)

Hopefully this game will provide some entertainment in the second half - certainly not been a â€œSuper Sundayâ€ yet. Lots of attacking players in all four teams but zero goals so far.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully this game will provide some entertainment in the second half - certainly not been a â€œSuper Sundayâ€ yet. Lots of attacking players in all four teams but zero goals so far.
		
Click to expand...

weve got bigger probs than entertaining the neutrals dont you know Phil!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2018)

Is John Moss the fattest, slowest running referee ever?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hopefully this game will provide some entertainment in the second half - certainly not been a â€œSuper Sundayâ€ yet. Lots of attacking players in all four teams but zero goals so far.
		
Click to expand...

Happy now?


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2018)

get in, Ozil really needs to grow a set and take responsibility though!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2018)

Offside? Do I care? Goal for Auba.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Happy now?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - win win win - goals , fantasy points and Everton losing 

Maybe Everton tapped up the wrong guy


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 23, 2018)

Embarrassing defending again. Aubameyang offside as well just to rub it in further.


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Not seen sakhos hit yarmalenko wasnâ€™t that bad a miss. He should hit target but not like a missed an open goal
		
Click to expand...

Have another look mate.... 

Well pleased with the point but it could have been all 3, great performance though..... I thought  Pelleâ€™s tactics were spot on today. 
COYI.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Only seen the 2nd half, no surprise to lose at the Emirates, quality strike for Arsenals first.
Iâ€™ll take the positive that on this peformance the gap between Arsenal and Everton is much closer than itâ€™s been for quite a few years.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Id see to much positive in it, we were terrible and still won comfortably in the end


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 23, 2018)

Feel a bit robbed with that result, don't think we played badly at all. 5 mins we fell asleep, they get a good goal from Lacazette and another one offside and the game is over. We desperately need more quality up top - make plenty of chances just canâ€™t put them away! Completely reliant on Richardson atm.


----------



## fundy (Sep 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You havenâ€™t watched Everton over the last few years, thatâ€™s also 4 wins on the bounce for you, believe me, Iâ€™d take 4 wins playing that badly.
		
Click to expand...

papering over some pretty big cracks against some pretty bad sides, the front 2 and cech are bailing us out a fair bit at the moment


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2018)

fundy said:



			Not sure Id see to much positive in it, we were terrible and still won comfortably in the end
		
Click to expand...

The only positive for me is my 33/1 ticket on the Ev being relegated ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 25558

Click to expand...

Everton lose and your 2nd post is a dig at klopp ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes mate, playing the tit for tat game, how come you havenâ€™t asked your fellow supporter why he had a dig about our manager, as at today Iâ€™m sure we havenâ€™t been found guilty of tapping Silva up?
		
Click to expand...

You're certainly playing the tit very well.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™d now all about that.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

I've got a good eye for a tit . 

As you were.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Love a bit of double standards me. 

Click to expand...

From who?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So avoid my point mate, why should I not have a dig back? 
Take the p!ss out of us losing all day or the way we played, why bring the  allegation of tapping up into it?

He knows what heâ€™s doing and if he does Iâ€™ll wind up back.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not avoiding any point. 

Your wind ups need massive improvement.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2018)

We need Tosun to find his goal touch. General play is good, Cech as MotM says something, but we need goals.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We need Tosun to find his goal touch. General play is good, Cech as MotM says something, but we need goals.
		
Click to expand...


When it's a rubbish game [as it was today] the award generally goes to the 'keeper that had to retrieve the ball from the back of his net on fewer occasions...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2018)

On the plus side, Everton get a great chance to bounce back at home next week when Fulham will donate three points. Should see a smiling MikeH at H4H next week


----------



## user2010 (Sep 23, 2018)

What's happened here then?
All of Pauldj42's recent posts have disappeared?
The recent posts now make no sense!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			What's happened here then?
All of Pauldj42's recent posts have disappeared?
The recent posts now make no sense!
		
Click to expand...

He spat his dummy out again.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Which was the worst miss this weekend, Sakho or Yarmalenko? Both shockers.
		
Click to expand...

Sakhoâ€™s been great for us and it was another great defensive header. How he headed that ball and missed the goal takes some doing.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Which was the worst miss this weekend, Sakho or Yarmalenko? Both shockers.
		
Click to expand...

Yarmolenko's easily, that was absolute toilet. He was running onto it and just hit to hit the target pretty much, and the keeper would have had no chance. On Sakho's one it looks as if he is jumping and reaching for it slightly, so just a tad more difficult.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Feel a bit robbed with that result, don't think we played badly at all. 5 mins we fell asleep, they get a good goal from Lacazette and another one offside and the game is over. We desperately need more quality up top - make plenty of chances just canâ€™t put them away! Completely reliant on Richardson atm.
		
Click to expand...

Question from someone who doesn't watch Everton very much - Oumar Niasse often seems to nab a goal when he comes on, I even saw a stat that says he has the most minutes per goal ratio of your forwards. What does he have to do to get a start? Or is he actually rubbish and the stats are lying?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Question from someone who doesn't watch Everton very much - Oumar Niasse often seems to nab a goal when he comes on, I even saw a stat that says he has the most minutes per goal ratio of your forwards. What does he have to do to get a start? Or is he actually rubbish and the stats are lying?
		
Click to expand...

He is rubbish and the stats are lying . He is your classic, high pace, no touch, poor finishing sort of striker. He works as an impact player when the defence is tired. When they are fresh he is just not good enough.

The classic for him is when he is through on goal. Does he a/ stroke it a la Henry in the corner b/ place it firmly and solidly in a place where he is in control. If the keeper saves it then well done him c/ blast it as hard as he can? He is a classic C. It could go in, it could hit the keeper in the middle of his chest, it could go 10yds over the bar. He is one of them.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 24, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is rubbish and the stats are lying . He is your classic, high pace, no touch, poor finishing sort of striker. He works as an impact player when the defence is tired. When they are fresh he is just not good enough.

The classic for him is when he is through on goal. Does he a/ stroke it a la Henry in the corner b/ place it firmly and solidly in a place where he is in control. If the keeper saves it then well done him c/ blast it as hard as he can? He is a classic C. It could go in, it could hit the keeper in the middle of his chest, it could go 10yds over the bar. He is one of them.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Is he worse than Tosun though? I started the season with Tosun in my fantasy team, thinking he would do well. He is no longer in my fantasy team.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 24, 2018)

Tosun finished last season really well. Good hold up play, brings other players into the game, finished well. This season he has still done the first two parts well but he has gone stone cold in front of goal. He needs one to go in off his shins, his backside, anything to get his confidence back. I like him, he could be good for us so I hope Silva sticks with him. In all honesty I don't think we really have any other options up top of that quality. Niasse is not good enough, Calvert-Lewin is not yet strong enough or good enough to be the focal point.

In addition, I don't think Niasse brings the other players into the game, he doesn't have that skill set. Calvert Lewin does but it is a big ask for him at this stage still.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 24, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Which was the worst miss this weekend, Sakho or Yarmalenko? Both shockers.
		
Click to expand...

Sakho as the goal keeper was already beaten all he needed to do was hit target.
But yar,s just as bad really.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Question from someone who doesn't watch Everton very much - Oumar Niasse often seems to nab a goal when he comes on, I even saw a stat that says he has the most minutes per goal ratio of your forwards. What does he have to do to get a start? Or is he actually rubbish and the stats are lying?
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s dreadful. Scabbed a few goals late in games but as a lead striker heâ€™s nowhere near good enough. Heâ€™s slow, has a clumsy first touch, canâ€™t pass, constantly gets caught offside and pretty much only scores tap ins. Donâ€™t rate Niasse at all.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 24, 2018)

You lot carry on as if you have been hard done by. We have got Morata and you lot think you have it tough. A number 9 with 2 yes 2 league goals in the whole of 2018. I bet even Benteke has got more


----------



## Piece (Sep 24, 2018)

Oooof. This FIFA awards ceremony is a tough watch. Players who donâ€™t want to be there and a ceremony script written by Nick Faldo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2018)

Piece said:



			Oooof. This FIFA awards ceremony is a tough watch. Players who donâ€™t want to be there and a ceremony script written by Nick Faldo.
		
Click to expand...

Never a fan of this or the Ballon D'Or (and similar) and seem a real bore fest. No issue recognising the best players but not great TV viewing. That said HID has celebrity antiques road trip on so it's a close run thing


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 24, 2018)

What a joke these awards have been.


----------



## Piece (Sep 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			What a joke these awards have been.
		
Click to expand...

Mo Salah wins Best goal award.  Blimey. Wasnâ€™t even the best goal in the game


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 24, 2018)

DDG in the team of the year but Courtois wins best goalkeeper. Hmm.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2018)

What the heck are those awards about

Is it club or International football ?

How is De Bruyne not in the team of the year ? No Kane ?

Courtious GK of the Year yet De Gea in the team of the Year 

Salah in the top three of players of the year but not in the team of the year ?! 

Very strange


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2018)

Spurs won saturday an not a peep about how tired they looked/were or how thin the squad is......


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What the heck are those awards about

Is it club or International football ?

How is De Bruyne not in the team of the year ? No Kane ?

Courtious GK of the Year yet De Gea in the team of the Year

Salah in the top three of players of the year but not in the team of the year ?!

Very strange
		
Click to expand...

Blame Brexit Phil. ðŸ˜

Joking aside. Have you seen the latest comparisons between last seasons first six games and this seasons. Its on the BBC site. Very interesting. Chelsea doin very well as are Liverpool + 3 points. city exactly the same amd the only team that are, and on for another 100 points
 ( paper talk not mine). Newcastle worst of the lot.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 24, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Spurs won saturday an not a peep about how tired they looked/were or how thin the squad is......
		
Click to expand...

Have they been dieting. ðŸ˜–


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What the heck are those awards about

Is it club or International football ?

How is De Bruyne not in the team of the year ? No Kane ?

Courtious GK of the Year yet De Gea in the team of the Year

Salah in the top three of players of the year but not in the team of the year ?!

Very strange
		
Click to expand...

Like the balon d'or, they very rarely recognise English players or players doing well at English clubs or German clubs.

I'm not saying that Mo should have won it but generally its the Barca/Real/Juve love in virtually every year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2018)

I stopped looking at those award shows many years ago. Cobblers, just designed to annoy. Better for your blood pressure not to bother with them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I stopped looking at those award shows many years ago. Cobblers, just designed to annoy. Better for your blood pressure not to bother with them.
		
Click to expand...

They dont bother me to much either.

Its a team game.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 25, 2018)

Apparently Salah won the Puskas award with only a half decent goal as well. Puskas award used to be great and have some ridiculous goals in - that one shouldn't even have been nominated, let alone win it. I thought Bale's Champs League final goal would have been a worthy winner.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 25, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Apparently Salah won the Puskas award with only a half decent goal as well. Puskas award used to be great and have some ridiculous goals in - that one shouldn't even have been nominated, let alone win it. I thought Bale's Champs League final goal would have been a worthy winner.
		
Click to expand...

I think the biggest thing to take from the whole awards ceremony is that its just a popularity contest.  Look at who voted for X,Y,Z and realise that they're all just patting eachother on the back, but as long as you play for the biggest clubs in spain.

The whole thing is a joke and a waste of time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 25, 2018)

FIFA are proposing that for next season a team can only loan out a maximum of 6 players. This could have a huge impact on some of the larger clubs who like to vacuum up young talent. The obvious one is Chelsea who have 40 odd players on loan according to the BBC. There could be some good young players up for grabs in the summer.


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			FIFA are proposing that for next season a team can only loan out a maximum of 6 players. This could have a huge impact on some of the larger clubs who like to vacuum up young talent. The obvious one is Chelsea who have 40 odd players on loan according to the BBC. There could be some good young players up for grabs in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

long long overdue imho

rule should also include a maximum of once allowed to loan a player out, think Joel Campbell went out on loan 5 or 6 times from arsenal and expect there are worse examples too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2018)

I will be amazed if something like that happens or at least a level that low - they may get restricted loans but donâ€™t see it being as low as 6. There are also a lot of clubs who use the loan system to give their  developed players the opportunity to get more game time. The loan system has helped out so many very good players over the years and itâ€™s also helped clubs who canâ€™t afford the fees asked etc


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I will be amazed if something like that happens or at least a level that low - they may get restricted loans but donâ€™t see it being as low as 6. There are also a lot of clubs who use the loan system to give their  developed players the opportunity to get more game time. The loan system has helped out so many very good players over the years and itâ€™s also helped clubs who canâ€™t afford the fees asked etc
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but thats the middle ground, some clubs have abused the system as well so I think that some restrictions are correct.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, but thats the middle ground, some clubs have abused the system as well so I think that some restrictions are correct.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think middle ground would be the sensible way to go but I guess since when have FIFA been sensible. 6 for me would be too far

In other news - See Maureen has stamped the foot on Pogba by telling him in front of all the players he will never skipper the team again 

And Mata scores tonight - why he isnâ€™t in the team every week Iâ€™ll never know


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2018)

More to this to come out I suggest https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45644719

Sounds like a big falling out and wouldn't be surprised to see Pogba going from Old Trafford in January


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			More to this to come out I suggest https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45644719

Sounds like a big falling out and wouldn't be surprised to see Pogba going from Old Trafford in January
		
Click to expand...

Not much loss to the premier league tbh.. his ability doesnâ€™t match his ego


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2018)

Bet Derby are happy about the loan system - what a strike from Wilson ( on loan from Liverpool )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Not much loss to the premier league tbh.. his ability doesnâ€™t match his ego
		
Click to expand...

His ability does match when played in a system suited to him - Juve and France two perfectly good examples of that


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His ability does match when played in a system suited to him - Juve and France two perfectly good examples of that
		
Click to expand...

He is incredibly inconsistent . Not worth his transfer fee


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2018)

What a free kick!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2018)

And now a red card 

Come on Derby


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2018)

Well done Derby - some quality penalties 

Until 




Derby fully deserved that and what a free kick Wilson scored


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 25, 2018)

Its 00.10, or 10 past twelve or tomorrow if your reading this in the UK coz Tashboy is in Kos. And Tashyboy is goin to sleep with a big fat grin on his face. ðŸ˜


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 25, 2018)

Frank Lampard's Derby have won a game, Frank Lampard will be very happy for Frank Lampard's derby.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 25, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044684138899550208
Outstanding strike and a cheeky celeb afterwards


----------



## Junior (Sep 26, 2018)

Derby deserved the victory last night.  Their work rate was phenomenal.   It was also a strong Man Utd team that looked up for the game in the first half. The passion when the penalties went in demonstrated that.  Even before the sending off, the sides were at best even (with my red tinted glasses on).     IMO it speaks volumes as to our tactical problems, and the finger can be only pointed to one place.......... 

@Pbrown - You still think he's worth sticking with


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 26, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			More to this to come out I suggest https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45644719

Sounds like a big falling out and wouldn't be surprised to see Pogba going from Old Trafford in January
		
Click to expand...

Ego v Ego. 
And there will be no winner unless utd get ZZ and Pogba stays.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2018)

Fifteen good penalties and then Phil Jones!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2018)

Why were Derby wearing a light grey away kit when their first kit is white? This penchant for pointless away kits that aren't fit for purpose has got out of hand.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044906594318929921
Awkward


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 26, 2018)

who will go first....Jose or Paul.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 26, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			who will go first....Jose or Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Tough decision that. To get rid of Jose would show a total curtailing to player power that could have an long term impact but Pogba is a hundred million pound asset and Jose is not. 
My thought, get rid of them both, clearly issues with Jose and Pogba is a bad influence so ditch both and the club saves face.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 26, 2018)

Junior said:



			Derby deserved the victory last night.  Their work rate was phenomenal.   It was also a strong Man Utd team that looked up for the game in the first half. The passion when the penalties went in demonstrated that.  Even before the sending off, the sides were at best even (with my red tinted glasses on).     IMO it speaks volumes as to our tactical problems, and the finger can be only pointed to one place..........

@Pbrown - You still think he's worth sticking with 

Click to expand...


so sack the manager and let the player run the show?
If they don't want to play for the boss and think they are bigger than the club do one! 
About time some players realised the old adage that hard work will beat talent if talent doesn't work hard. Take some individual and collective responsibility! Don't just stand there and blame someone else.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2018)

So Pogba should just ignore Mourinho's instructions and get the team to play differently than he sets them up? There's very little Pogba can do to take responsibility while Mourinho continues to fail to manage the resources at his disposal.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 26, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			So Pogba should just ignore Mourinho's instructions and get the team to play differently than he sets them up? l.
		
Click to expand...


exactly what he is doing.

a couple of friday nights playing in front of a couple of thousand might help!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			so sack the manager and let the player run the show?
If they don't want to play for the boss and think they are bigger than the club do one! 
About time some players realised the old adage that hard work will beat talent if talent doesn't work hard. Take some individual and collective responsibility! Don't just stand there and blame someone else.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you to an extent. If pogba's personal perfornances were  of a standard he's capable of producing on a consistent basis then fair do's but i dont think they have been.

That said, we dont know what JM is asking Pogba to do tactically. It seems to me that hes got the shackles on Pogba from the bits ive seen of him this season.

Players need to take responsibility as do managers. JM has been quite critical of the players  publically on occassions, whats good for the goose, is good for the Gander, no?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree with you to an extent. If pogba's personal perfornances were  of a standard he's capable of producing on a consistent basis then fair do's but i dont think they have been.

That said, we dont know what JM is asking Pogba to do tactically. It seems to me that hes got the shackles on Pogba from the bits ive seen of him this season.

Players need to take responsibility as do managers. JM has been quite critical of the players  publically on occassions, whats good for the goose, is good for the Gander, no?
		
Click to expand...


JM has been overly critical in public at times and wrongly so. This season he has said hes not going to pick individuals out public and doesn't seem to have. 

From what i believe he offered an olive branch to PP with the captaincy but after the remarks at the weekend and his desire to leave its been revoked (rightly so IMO).

If the players do and asked and tactic fail fair enough comment that more attacking is needed, but when you lose the ball on half way and throw your arms up in the air and saunter back and the other team scores your gonna get a rollocking!
I would be on a schoolboy for that let alone a WC winner.

I don't recall too much attack attack attack from France (and there coach got the FIFA best award) when they stopped Belguim playing in the WC as the result was the main thing. 

Sell and make sure that (infraction) of an agent doesnt get a single penny!!!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 26, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Not much loss to the premier league tbh.. his ability doesnâ€™t match his ego
		
Click to expand...

4 goals and an assist in 7 games this season. For a central midfielder that has been shackled tactically by his manager that is very impressive. United need to cut Mourinho loose, his ego has been off the charts this season and it's almost as if he's trying to get sacked. Losing Mourinho would be a far less significant loss in the long-term than letting Pogba go.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 26, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			4 goals**** and an assist in 7 games this season. For a central midfielder that has been shackled tactically by his manager that is very impressive. United need to cut Mourinho loose, his ego has been off the charts this season and it's almost as if he's trying to get sacked. Losing Mourinho would be a far less significant loss in the long-term than letting Pogba go.
		
Click to expand...


*****including 3 penalties.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 26, 2018)

Mourinho's comment after last night, "The penalties come, somebody has to miss. I knew we were going to be in trouble with Jones and Eric" . Someone please explain to me the genius of Jose's man management? He puts his players down time and time again. Why would any player under him bust a gut?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 26, 2018)

The thing is they can't possibly sell Pogba until January, it's currently September. Mourinho they can chop at any time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			4 goals and an assist in 7 games this season. For a central midfielder that has been shackled tactically by his manager that is very impressive. United need to cut Mourinho loose, his ego has been off the charts this season and it's almost as if he's trying to get sacked. Losing Mourinho would be a far less significant loss in the long-term than letting Pogba go.
		
Click to expand...

I think thatâ€™s exactly what happens when you look at stats only - they donâ€™t tell the whole story. 3 of his goals have come from the spot.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2018)

He also missed a penalty. Don't forget that...


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Why were Derby wearing a light grey away kit when their first kit is white? This penchant for pointless away kits that aren't fit for purpose has got out of hand.
		
Click to expand...

Could be there lucky kit ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mourinho's comment after last night, "The penalties come, somebody has to miss. I knew we were going to be in trouble with Jones and Eric" . Someone please explain to me the genius of Jose's man management? He puts his players down time and time again. Why would any player under him bust a gut?
		
Click to expand...

They don't take penalties, he would be right to be concerned.

It's a fairly honest comment.

Twisted by people paid to fill airtime & empty paper.

Would you prefer Pogba or Jones to take a penalty for your life?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 26, 2018)

It's not for your life though. He's part of your team, he's down because he missed and his manager comes out publicly and pretty much puts the boot in. The bloke needs building up after that, not nailing by his own boss. 

Even though he doesn't mean it Jose should flat out lie and tell the press he was totally confident in Jones taking that penalty. His manner with his players is odd.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2018)

Well they could sack Maureen and bring back Moyes - he still has a year left on his original contract


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2018)

Sometimes it's just so miserable to be a United supporter .............................. especially with Liverpool playing such good football.
The video that Phil posted, to my eyes, shows PP trying to be upbeat but JM soon puts paid to that.
He may be a good coach but he's abysmal as a man manager.
In fact, I don't even think he's a good coach anymore.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's not for your life though. He's part of your team, he's down because he missed and his manager comes out publicly and pretty much puts the boot in. The bloke needs building up after that, not nailing by his own boss.

Even though he doesn't mean it Jose should flat out lie and tell the press he was totally confident in Jones taking that penalty. His manner with his players is odd.
		
Click to expand...

I get your point. But have no idea if it's relevant or not. 

You've no idea what he said to Jones after the game. So you're effectively speculating.

He could easily have taken him to one side and said "don't worry about it, it shouldn't come down to you, you did your best."

He's not the pantomime villain the press make out, and people readily believe. Insinuations that he is, based on speculation, wind me up - and here I'm referring to press / 'pundits' as opposed to you 

Granted he doesn't help himself but sometimes I wonder how I'd handle all the made up BS if it was about me/my team. 

The truth, as always, probably lies somewhere in the middle.

In the Times, the day before the game, Lampard was keen to highlight the lengths Mourhino went to looking out for him, calling him regularly from Italy after his mum died. 

A genuine level of humanity that won't be referred to often as it doesn't suit certain agendas.


----------



## Junior (Sep 26, 2018)

pbrown7582 said:



			so sack the manager and let the player run the show?
If they don't want to play for the boss and think they are bigger than the club do one!
About time some players realised the old adage that hard work will beat talent if talent doesn't work hard. Take some individual and collective responsibility! Don't just stand there and blame someone else.
		
Click to expand...

I see what your saying but I think the players are pumped though.  Certainly last night they really seemed up for it.  They were the ones showing passion .  For me it's the tactics (shape) that are wrong......with the squad we have we shouldn't be losing to the teams we have lost to the last few years.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 26, 2018)

Fair point - missed that Pogba's goals were mainly from pens, being out of the country for the past couple of weeks I've not been able to watch any football other than the Everton games. Point still stands though; he's one of the best all-around midfielders in the world and would be incredibly hard to replace. Mourinho is without doubt an excellent manager but he normally has his success early in spells at teams - he's now in season 4 and the best thing he's won is a Europa League. He's constantly talking dismissively and critically of his players in the press, is becoming increasingly arrogant and seemingly difficult to work with falling out with players on a weekly basis and so it's time to cut him loose I think. The squad is packed full of unreal talent, particularly going forward, it's time to bring someone in that can use them properly.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 26, 2018)

With Jose he loves the publicity, he encourages it, so I'm not sure he is able to play the hard done to role even when it's true. I get that he may and probably did put an arm around Jones in the dressing room but that goes out of the window when you dump on him in public.

I also read the Lampard quotes about him. They were very personal and positive, not just the usual stuff that is churned out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2018)

Slime said:



			Sometimes it's just so miserable to be a United supporter .............................. especially with Liverpool playing such good football.
The video that Phil posted, to my eyes, shows PP trying to be upbeat but JM soon puts paid to that.
He may be a good coach but he's abysmal as a man manager.
In fact, I don't even think he's a good coach anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he's been a good coach for a long time. I can see why you'd be miserable given the way Liverpool have started and the way they play but what can you do? Mourinho won't change the way he plays and if he loses the players then I can see the United board sacking him. Easier to bring a new manager in. Trouble is by then the season is more or less over, especially in terms of the PL


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2018)

Dive goes unpunished ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			Dive goes unpunished ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure Flopp will have a word.


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2018)

For those asking whose miss was worse earlier, the answer is quite clearly Sturridges 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045038290511048704


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2018)

lol cant score the tap in then scores that!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2018)

Christ he canâ€™t score an open goal yet then finishes like that


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2018)

Shocking defending, not clearing the ball, pishing about in and about the box, allowing them far too many chances to put the ball back in.


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2018)

gonna be some happy hammers about tonight


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2018)

fundy said:



			gonna be some happy hammers about tonight 

Click to expand...

and possibly some not so happy yiddoâ€™s. 

Maybe West Ham have found the level of football they can compete at ðŸ˜œðŸ¤ªðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			and possibly some not so happy yiddoâ€™s.

Maybe West Ham have found the level of football they can compete at ðŸ˜œðŸ¤ªðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

great to see Delle Alis homecoming going so well


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2018)

Shocking from the ref tonight - never a free kick in the first place.

He has spent whole night blowing his whistle throwing around cards and itâ€™s not even been a dirty game


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 26, 2018)

fundy said:



			gonna be some happy hammers about tonight 

Click to expand...

Good form in the PL and now we're caning lower league opposition in the cup... and with a largely second XI on the pitch! This is not the West Ham I know, and begrudgingly love.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2018)

Well thatâ€™s a bit special


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2018)

take a bow son, take a bow. top goal from Hazard that


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Good form in the PL and now we're caning lower league opposition in the cup... and with a largely second XI on the pitch! This is not the West Ham I know, and begrudgingly love.  

Click to expand...

should get double figures at this rate


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shocking from the ref tonight - never a free kick in the first place.

He has spent whole night blowing his whistle throwing around cards and itâ€™s not even been a dirty game
		
Click to expand...

The early cards were correct, fouls from behind stopping an attack donâ€™t need to be dirty, but there a yellow, as should have been the dive. 

Get in...........wow ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 26, 2018)

fundy said:



			should get double figures at this rate 

Click to expand...

Hope we save a few for Saturday!


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2018)

Henderson losing the plot ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 26, 2018)

Well at least there is a goal worthy of winning any game - shame the ref had too big a say in it.


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2018)

Klop giving an ear bashing ðŸ˜³


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2018)

urgh, i hate winning money from spurs scoring goals, i feel a bit dirty haha


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 26, 2018)

Bit of a crazy night in La Liga. Barca lose 2-1 to Leganes. Real now 3-0 down Sevilla after 39 mins and Sevilla hit the bar earlier. On a related Sevilla note - Ben Yedder is such a gun. Think this will be a breakthrough season for him before a big money move next summer!


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2018)

fundy said:



			urgh, i hate winning money from spurs scoring goals, i feel a bit dirty haha
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ŸðŸ˜¡


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2018)

Fish said:



			ðŸ˜ŸðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

feel a bit better now its 2-2


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 26, 2018)

Quality from Hazard tonight... What a player.

From a Liverpool point of view (for me) it was the perfect result.  Blooded a lot of the fringe players, and learned a lot about them, should have taken more chances to end it long before any of the controversy happened..... And I'm not going to say I'm happy to be out of that cup but if we have aspirations of big things this season then some less games is a bonus for us.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2018)

If you're going to lose, then better to lose to a quality finish like that rather than a bounce in off a shin. If Liverpool are looking to feature on the big stages of the PL and CL then adam6177 could be right and fewer games could help. Not sure Klopp will overly disappointed in the scheme of things


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2018)

Nearly got the result in the Dele Alli celebration game. I wonder which stadium heâ€™ll choose in the next round?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			With Jose he loves the publicity, he encourages it, so I'm not sure he is able to play the hard done to role even when it's true. I get that he may and probably did put an arm around Jones in the dressing room but that goes out of the window when you dump on him in public.

I also read the Lampard quotes about him. They were very personal and positive, not just the usual stuff that is churned out.
		
Click to expand...

I make Jose right about Pogba though.. posting on Instagram during the game was inappropriate and unprofessional


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Hazard is amazing now. Top 5 attackers in the world without a doubt.

That Sturridge miss was on his right peg so of course he missed. His right leg might as well be made of wood, he only needs it for standing on.


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That Sturridge miss was on his right peg so of course he missed. His right leg might as well be made of wood, he only needs it for standing on.
		
Click to expand...

It reminded me of the torres miss at Old trafford years back...... what makes me laugh even more about that miss is that after the CL game people had the bottle to say that he's a Â£50m attacker.....I'm a die hard LFC fan and even I had a good old laugh at that.


----------



## Jensen (Sep 27, 2018)

fundy said:



			gonna be some happy hammers about tonight 

Click to expand...

L


Fish said:



			and possibly some not so happy yiddoâ€™s.

Maybe West Ham have found the level of football they can compete at ðŸ˜œðŸ¤ªðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Your absolute love of us is well documented fella ðŸ‘


----------



## adam6177 (Sep 27, 2018)

Interesting reading (well for me anyways) on the VAR decision from last nights game re the chelsea first goal.

The ball was crossed in, headed, saved and then poked in from the rebound.... goal reviewed by VAR as per normal procedures and then awarded by the officials.  Below is a copy of the VAR image that was reviewed.

On initial view there are 2 players very clearly in an offisde position that arguably interfering (or not as you deem it) with play..... but the one who gets the header is Barkley who also looks offside, but it was argued that Firminos hand was playing him onside.  A guy I work with said he thought you couldn't be played onside by a body part that isn't legal use to play the ball.... so I thought I'd look into it and sure enough:

*Offside position*
It is not an offence to be in an offside position.

A player is in an offside position if:

any part of the head, body or feet is in the opponentsâ€™ half (excluding the halfway line) and
any part of the head, body or feet is nearer to the opponentsâ€™ goal line than both the ball and the second-last opponent
*The hands and arms of all players, including the goalkeepers, are not considered.*
A player is not in an offside position if level with the:

second-last opponent or
last two opponents

So my question is, how can a VAR team of professionally qualified people get it wrong.  VAR is supposed to correctly deal with these situations and leave no room for error.





Am happy to be put right if anyone thinks I've missed the point/lost the plot.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

I knew the hands and arms weren't considered. Haven't seen this goal but looks like 3 Chelsea players offside in that picture. Two clear and one borderline. The position of Morata makes it difficult to see Barkley clearly, but you can just see his left boot looks off.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Interesting reading (well for me anyways) on the VAR decision from last nights game re the chelsea first goal.

The ball was crossed in, headed, saved and then poked in from the rebound.... goal reviewed by VAR as per normal procedures and then awarded by the officials.  Below is a copy of the VAR image that was reviewed.

On initial view there are 2 players very clearly in an offisde position that arguably interfering (or not as you deem it) with play..... but the one who gets the header is Barkley who also looks offside, but it was argued that Firminos hand was playing him onside.  A guy I work with said he thought you couldn't be played onside by a body part that isn't legal use to play the ball.... so I thought I'd look into it and sure enough:

*Offside position*
It is not an offence to be in an offside position.

A player is in an offside position if:

any part of the head, body or feet is in the opponentsâ€™ half (excluding the halfway line) and
any part of the head, body or feet is nearer to the opponentsâ€™ goal line than both the ball and the second-last opponent
*The hands and arms of all players, including the goalkeepers, are not considered.*
A player is not in an offside position if level with the:

second-last opponent or
last two opponents

So my question is, how can a VAR team of professionally qualified people get it wrong.  VAR is supposed to correctly deal with these situations and leave no room for error.


View attachment 25591


Am happy to be put right if anyone thinks I've missed the point/lost the plot.
		
Click to expand...

Offside is a minefield.
How can the 2 that are offside not be interfering as it could mean Liverpool defending deeper than they wanted,if they weren't there the defenders could push out another 2yards deeming Barkely well offside.
Anyway football is crap just a load of pussys and diving cheats who are massively overpaid.
Not much mentioned about Kieta blatant cheating dive,funny that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Interesting reading (well for me anyways) on the VAR decision from last nights game re the chelsea first goal.

The ball was crossed in, headed, saved and then poked in from the rebound.... goal reviewed by VAR as per normal procedures and then awarded by the officials.  Below is a copy of the VAR image that was reviewed.

On initial view there are 2 players very clearly in an offisde position that arguably interfering (or not as you deem it) with play..... but the one who gets the header is Barkley who also looks offside, but it was argued that Firminos hand was playing him onside.  A guy I work with said he thought you couldn't be played onside by a body part that isn't legal use to play the ball.... so I thought I'd look into it and sure enough:

*Offside position*
It is not an offence to be in an offside position.

A player is in an offside position if:

any part of the head, body or feet is in the opponentsâ€™ half (excluding the halfway line) and
any part of the head, body or feet is nearer to the opponentsâ€™ goal line than both the ball and the second-last opponent
*The hands and arms of all players, including the goalkeepers, are not considered.*
A player is not in an offside position if level with the:

second-last opponent or
last two opponents

So my question is, how can a VAR team of professionally qualified people get it wrong.  VAR is supposed to correctly deal with these situations and leave no room for error.


View attachment 25591


Am happy to be put right if anyone thinks I've missed the point/lost the plot.
		
Click to expand...

It shooldnt have even got that far - it was never a free kick , is Moses still rolling around 
The players didnâ€™t help themselves last night , poor dive front Keita - why the ref didnâ€™t card him Iâ€™ll never know , then so many silly yellow cards and players making a meal of things. And whilst it would have been harsh and it was a slight touch there was a handball by Fabregas which would have been seen by VAR

I also have no idea how Fabregas doesnâ€™t start more often - prob played more threatening balls in 45 mins last night than Jorginho has all season


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It shooldnt have even got that far - it was never a free kick , is Moses still rolling around
The players didnâ€™t help themselves last night , poor dive front Keita - why the ref didnâ€™t card him Iâ€™ll never know , then so many silly yellow cards and players making a meal of things. And whilst it would have been harsh and it was a slight touch there was a handball by Fabregas which would have been seen by VAR

I also have no idea how Fabregas doesnâ€™t start more often - prob played more threatening balls in 45 mins last night than Jorginho has all season
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, but Jorginho got the new Premier league number of passes, so he's worth every penny. In that storming 0-0 draw.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 27, 2018)

Is he the new David Batty?

On another issue, some staggering figures coming out regarding the West Ham ground. How on earth that deal was done in its current form is quite amazing. It is a disaster for the public purse and I don't hear many positive vibes from fans about the ground either. A bad situation all round.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45668395


----------



## User2021 (Sep 27, 2018)

Piece said:



			Nearly got the result in the Dele Alli celebration game. I wonder which stadium heâ€™ll choose in the next round? 

Click to expand...

Never a pen and never a red card


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is he the new David Batty?

On another issue, some staggering figures coming out regarding the West Ham ground. How on earth that deal was done in its current form is quite amazing. It is a disaster for the public purse and I don't hear many positive vibes from fans about the ground either. A bad situation all round.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45668395

Click to expand...

Disgraceful and West Ham must be laughing at the deal they've got


----------



## user2010 (Sep 28, 2018)

@Crazyface,  how bad are Macclesfield playing this season? Bottom of the league and they've just let in 8 goals against West Ham, how bad are things at the Moss Rose?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disgraceful and West Ham must be laughing at the deal they've got
		
Click to expand...

We agreed to buy the stadium until spurs stuck their noses in and forced a rental. Poor deal for the public for sure


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well apart from Kane also dives

As for the points coming up for West Ham I reckon they will get one point out of the next four

Lose against Wolves , Utd and Chelsea and draw against Everton
		
Click to expand...

You were saying Phil? .........

Now I predicted 5.. I was equally wrong.. I underestimated us


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2018)

Other week i mentioned that were spurs outta the title race. Then were arsenal. Now is is it utd.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Other week i mentioned that were spurs outta the title race. Then were arsenal. Now is is it utd.
		
Click to expand...

You been on the wine, lad?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I started the season with Tosun in my fantasy team, thinking he would do well. He is no longer in my fantasy team.
		
Click to expand...

Get him back in, quickly


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 29, 2018)

Ena sharples, Georgie Best, Dennis Law, Bet Lynch, Eric cantonA, hot pot in the rovers return, Beckham...... Mourinhio.... Mourinhio can you hear me your Devils took a hell of a beating......


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

The Mancs are a big quiet ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ¤”


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			The Mancs are a big quiet ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Was at a 2 year olds bday party with one

He was cheering us on. He wants today to be Joseâ€™s final nail in his coffin


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Was at a 2 year olds bday party with one

He was cheering us on. He wants today to be Joseâ€™s final nail in his coffin
		
Click to expand...

So a 2yr Old was cheering West Ham on to get Jose sacked ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Ainâ€™t going to happen, not this season or next tbh, itâ€™s not the UTD way, unless your as bad as Moyes ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			So a 2yr Old was cheering West Ham on to get Jose sacked ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Ainâ€™t going to happen, not this season or next tbh, itâ€™s not the UTD way, unless your as bad as Moyes ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He is right now!!!!!

More importantly another victory today...... big point last week

Onwards up the table


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

Pathetic from Mane ðŸ˜¡


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2018)

Great build up from Chelsea and a quality finish from Hazard.

Good game so far, doubt it will finish 1-0...


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

Hazard ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 29, 2018)

Soft goal for Liverpool to concede, keeper should have saved that, his balance was wrong with his legs to far apart and couldn't adjust quick enough.


----------



## Piece (Sep 29, 2018)

Bit cheered off with that result. Took the game to Arsenal, had the better chances and came away with zip.


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

Iâ€™ll take that, soak up the initial intensity that Lâ€™pool always adopt and put on teams, but come away a goal up. 

As long as we donâ€™t try and sit back at any time we should come away with the spoils as I think we can counter as Lâ€™pool will be forced to push forward.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2018)

Piece said:



			Bit cheered off with that result. Took the game to Arsenal, had the better chances and came away with zip.
		
Click to expand...

Well, the Gunners are playing rubbish, but from my view, I am happy with a win.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2018)

2 good goals, such a fast paced match, no controversy, Milner was emmence imo, a real old fashioned pro who can still offer so much.

I have major concerns for Morata, the PL isnt for him, Giroud works harder and needs a good run of games.

Fair result imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

That was a superb game from two teams going to challenge for the title - brilliant again from Hazard but Sturridge with a worldie earns a deserved point. How Hoddle gave the Motm to Hazard though when Rudiger at the back was immense


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 29, 2018)

Wow, what a strike to rescue a point. City on top and their goal difference already mighty impressive. As for my pile of rubbish they got what they deserved again today, a sound drubbing. Not a ground we've ever had success at but Everton dominated in all areas. Gets much easier (NOT) at home to Arsenal next Sunday. Could be a long season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			You been on the wine, lad?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Taffy got it wrong - Utd were prob out of a couple weeks back


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			You been on the wine, lad?
		
Click to expand...

Which bit Kelly, I am serious, coming back from the City game a couple of weeks ago they were openly discussing on 606 that Spurs and arsenals title race was done. I thought it was a bit early, but Utd just seem to be goin backwards.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			The Mancs are a big quiet ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Some of them are, some are top of the league ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah Taffy got it wrong - Utd were prob out of a couple weeks back 

Click to expand...

Oi who is Taffy ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2018)

Humph.
Another miserable day for a United supporter, thank goodness I have the Ryder Cup to watch instead of Mourinho's dross.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 29, 2018)

Slime said:



			Humph.
Another miserable day for a United supporter, thank goodness I have the Ryder Cup to watch instead of Mourinho's dross.
		
Click to expand...

Slime talking to Missis T on the way back from the emptyhad, all the talk on the radio was about Utd,Maureen and Pogba. I mentioned to Missis " who is the person that has decided to give the managers job to Moyes, Van Gaul then Maureen". Coz none of them play football the way that Utd fans have expected over the years. It's alright blaming the managers, but someone above them needs looking At.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 29, 2018)

Fish said:



			The Mancs are a big quiet ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

https://www.premierleague.com/clubs/12/Manchester-United/season-history

Get back in your box


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 30, 2018)

huds1475 said:



https://www.premierleague.com/clubs/12/Manchester-United/season-history

Get back in your box
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the relevance of the link?


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2018)

huds1475 said:



https://www.premierleague.com/clubs/12/Manchester-United/season-history

Get back in your box
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sorry, my screen isnâ€™t long enough to show your current position ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 30, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Well, the Gunners are playing rubbish...
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest a massive bit of understatement there...


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Which bit Kelly, I am serious, coming back from the City game a couple of weeks ago they were openly discussing on 606 that Spurs and arsenals title race was done. I thought it was a bit early, but Utd just seem to be goin backwards.
		
Click to expand...

Not the football aspect, the poor attempt at the English language!


----------



## Piece (Sep 30, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Well, the Gunners are playing rubbish, but from my view, I am happy with a win.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜€ Playing rubbish but winning 5 Premier games in a row! Tough audience... ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Not the football aspect, the poor attempt at the English language!
		
Click to expand...

Things tend to get a bit rushed when your actually at a game ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wow, what a strike to rescue a point. City on top and their goal difference already mighty impressive. As for my pile of rubbish they got what they deserved again today, a sound drubbing. Not a ground we've ever had success at but Everton dominated in all areas. Gets much easier (NOT) at home to Arsenal next Sunday. Could be a long season.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s it, get right behind your team.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 30, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Whatâ€™s the relevance of the link?
		
Click to expand...

Ditto ðŸ˜³


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 30, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m sorry, my screen isnâ€™t long enough to show your current position ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚
View attachment 25613

Click to expand...

LOL. Was writing a long winded reply about the fact that things go in cycles, we've had it good for a while, etc..

But was so p1shed it made no sense!!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 30, 2018)

Piece said:



			ðŸ˜€ Playing rubbish but winning 5 Premier games in a row! Tough audience... ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I am happy as. I have wanted change for years, and now I have it, bring it on. It will take a while to undo 10 years of managed decline, and poor buying, so get to it. To win a few games on the way, yep, happy bunny.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

richart said:



			Thatâ€™s it, get right behind your team.

Click to expand...

Wish the defence would get behind the team! Frustrating to see how well we played last year and a style that worked and one which has been found out very quickly and a manager that doesn't want to change his principles or have a plan B. I'm sure it'll come together and as long as we compete in the mini league of 6-8 teams down the bottom we should be OK. Cardiff look to be struggling more than we are, although I thought they should have had a penalty today.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2018)

Liverpool play Napoli this week. To put in perspective how much their squad has grown - this was the line-up that started the last Napoli away fixture:

Reina, Kelly, Carragher, Skrtel, Konchesky, Poulsen, Spearing, Shelvey, Jovanovic, Babel, N'Gog

Eugh.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 1, 2018)

So how long does Mourniho have left


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 1, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			So how long does Mourniho have left 

Click to expand...

I'd suggest that if they lost to Newcastle this weekend or maybe just put in a poor performance.... he'll be sacked asap as they then have 2 weeks before the next game due to Internationals.


----------



## drewster (Oct 1, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I'd suggest that if they lost to Newcastle this weekend or maybe just put in a poor performance.... he'll be sacked asap as they then have 2 weeks before the next game due to Internationals.
		
Click to expand...

I can see him getting the Spanish Archer if they lose to Valencia this week to be honest.


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2018)

He's already been given too long considering the upset he has either caused or not corrected.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2018)

Slime said:



			He's already been given too long considering the upset he has either caused or not corrected.
		
Click to expand...

Its funny how the match going red see's it differently to the armchair red.....


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Its funny how the match going red see's it differently to the armchair red.....
		
Click to expand...

That's not a little dig, is it?
I know some don't accept 'armchair' fans as proper fans, oh, and you also have to support a club from where you're born, too!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Its funny how the match going red see's it differently to the armchair red.....
		
Click to expand...

nothing worse than watching players who think they are bigger than the club, they'll be long gone in there chauffeur driven bentleys and the fans will still be there.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2018)

Shocking decision by the ref not to give City a penalty.


----------



## user2010 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Shocking decision by the ref not to give City a penalty.
		
Click to expand...


Shocking decision by the Ref not to send Walker off for a studs down the leg assault.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm merging two threads, this and Random Irritations. Players who stutter in their run ups when taking a penalty. Just don't do it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Shocking decision by the Ref not to send Walker off for a studs down the leg assault.

Click to expand...

Assault that's a new one.


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2018)

Turgid stuff from Old Trafford ................................... again.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2018)

Slime said:



			That's not a little dig, is it?
I know some don't accept 'armchair' fans as proper fans, oh, and you also have to support a club from where you're born, too!
		
Click to expand...

No it isnt a dig, it's how i see it.

One person who has an armchair season ticket blames the manager and the other person  who makes the effort and actually goes the games blames the players. 

Generally, if you go the game you see it differently than watching from the comfort of your own home IMO.

And yeah i do believe you (not personally!!) should support your local team, supporting a football team that are based 100's of miles away of which you have no real affinity with just doesnt seem right , again IMO.

Armchair fans are useful though, they keep the phone ins going on 5Live and TalksportðŸ˜‰


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No it isnt a dig, it's how i see it.

One person who has an armchair season ticket blames the manager and the other person  who makes the effort and actually goes the games blames the players.

Generally, if you go the game you see it differently than watching from the comfort of your own home IMO.

And yeah i do believe you (not personally!!) should support your local team, supporting a football team that are based 100's of miles away of which you have no real affinity with just doesnt seem right , again IMO.

Armchair fans are useful though, they keep the phone ins going on 5Live and TalksportðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Nothing worse than a cockney red lol


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Generally, if you go the game you see it differently than watching from the comfort of your own home IMO.
		
Click to expand...

True, you see it in much less detail, with no ability to review what you've just seen and in a way that is overly passionate in the moment and detracts from rational thought.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 3, 2018)

Can remember years ago when City were Rammel, I worked at Harworth pit on the south Yorks/ Notts border. The Pit was full of Utd fans. One day I was talking to a couple of there fans who were giving me some grief again about City. One of the two ( the armchair fan ) was bragging about Rooney being the best player in the world. The season ticket holder said " He is not even the best player at Utd, Ronaldo is". The point is that as a match going fan, you see things that the television dosent show you. Something that is only pointed out sometimes by pundits afterwards. Telly can show you replays and differant angles etc, but it ( and commentators ) can make players seem better than they are. One thing I don't miss is that flippin irritating commentator shouting Roooooooooooooooonay every time he had a shot, and missed.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Can remember years ago when City were Rammel, I worked at Harworth pit on the south Yorks/ Notts border. The Pit was full of Utd fans. One day I was talking to a couple of there fans who were giving me some grief again about City. One of the two ( the armchair fan ) was bragging about Rooney being the best player in the world. The season ticket holder said " He is not even the best player at Utd, Ronaldo is". The point is that as a match going fan, you see things that the television dosent show you. Something that is only pointed out sometimes by pundits afterwards. Telly can show you replays and differant angles etc, but it ( and commentators ) can make players seem better than they are. One thing I don't miss is that flippin irritating commentator shouting Roooooooooooooooonay every time he had a shot, and missed.
		
Click to expand...

If you can't spot the wider picture of a football match when watching it on TV then the problem is with you, not the footage.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If you can't spot the wider picture of a football match when watching it on TV then the problem is with you, not the footage.
		
Click to expand...

If you believe that comment then you have never been to a football match, and will never have any reason to.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			If you can't spot the wider picture of a football match when watching it on TV then the problem is with you, not the footage.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst you may (most likely will) get a better impression of the football being played whilst sat at home. You wonâ€™t be able to get a feeling for the atmosphere, the attitude of the players etc. 

You may hear a few boos, but it wonâ€™t let you know how toxic the atmosphere may become. Managers lose jobs when match going fans go on walkouts or start campaigns. Not because tv fans tune in less.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			If you believe that comment then you have never been to a football match, and will never have any reason to.
		
Click to expand...

I won't claim to have been to as many as lots of people on here but I've been to more than I can count at various levels of football - local Northern Irish football, Championship, Premier League and Champions League - and while I always prefer the atmosphere of an actual match, that aspect dilutes the more technical side of analysing a game. You scream for red cards at the game, when you can see on TV that it's not even a foul. 

It's nothing more than snobbery from people who go to games to claim they have more insight. You'll find most people who go to games rewatch the game on TV before giving detailed comments because they know their view is tainted.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I won't claim to have been to as many as lots of people on here but I've been to more than I can count at various levels of football - local Northern Irish football, Championship, Premier League and Champions League - and while I always prefer the atmosphere of an actual match, that aspect dilutes the more technical side of analysing a game. You scream for red cards at the game, when you can see on TV that it's not even a foul.

It's nothing more than snobbery from people who go to games to claim they have more insight. You'll find most people who go to games rewatch the game on TV before giving detailed comments because they know their view is tainted.
		
Click to expand...

what i am trying to say is that you see things at a game that you dont see on telly. And even with all the action replays going off you still dont see things on telly. Having said that. When i have got home  from games. I watch a game again to see things i have missed at the game. Or to see other angles of an incident. What i am saying is that if you only ever have a telly view of football you opinion will be a biased telly view.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			It's nothing more than snobbery from people who go to games to claim they have more insight. You'll find most people who go to games rewatch the game on TV before giving detailed comments because they know their view is tainted.
		
Click to expand...

It's true that since stadiums don't show replays, there are plenty of incidents that you've not had a decent view of. As you say, I generally have to watch things online that I've seen live to give a proper opinion of them. However, for some players you do have to see them live to fully appreciate them - most notably players who do a lot of work off the ball, which is not really noticeable on TV. I remember when Crouch played for us, on TV he just looks like a big stick to aim long balls at, but it was only when seeing him live at the ground that I realised how much work he would put in for the team, and also that he very often called for the ball to his feet and never got it there because it was just too tempting for his teammates to punt it up to his head. So seeing him live changed my opinion of him from a one dimensional heading merchant, to a hard-working frontman with good feet who isn't able to show it as often as he'd like.


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2018)

Some of the stupidest fans I've met have been sitting next to me at the game. A fair few match goers just don't know what they are watching. They are certainly passionate, yet don't really know what tactics are being employed, who is playing where, and what the right thing to do with the ball is.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2018)

Piece said:



			Some of the stupidest fans I've met have been sitting next to me at the game. A fair few match goers just don't know what they are watching. They are certainly passionate, yet don't really know what tactics are being employed, who is playing where, and what the right thing to do with the ball is.
		
Click to expand...

God I hate being stuck next to someone like that for 90 minutes. They'll always have some personal vendetta against one player who's actually doing alright. "Who's ***ing man was that!?" when the team uses zonal marking, etc. It actually ruins your enjoyment of the game doesn't it?


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			God I hate being stuck next to someone like that for 90 minutes. They'll always have some personal vendetta against one player who's actually doing alright. "Who's ***ing man was that!?" when the team uses zonal marking, etc. It actually ruins your enjoyment of the game doesn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! 

"Go forward!!!" and then a big rolleyes and groan moment as it is passed back, is one I hear a lot, even though we are retaining possession. . Then when it is lumped forward aimlessly as the bloke wants..."who was that too?! Player X, you're f-s...get him off!". Repeat.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2018)

Piece said:



			Yes!

"Go forward!!!" and then a big rolleyes and groan moment as it is passed back, is one I hear a lot, even though we are retaining possession. . Then when it is lumped forward aimlessly as the bloke wants..."who was that too?! Player X, you're f-s...get him off!". Repeat.
		
Click to expand...

And how he can say with absolute certainty that their striker was onside, thanks to his clear view of it 150 yards away in the top tier behind the corner flag.


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			And how he can say with absolute certainty that their striker was onside, thanks to his clear view of it 150 yards away in the top tier behind the corner flag. 

Click to expand...

....screaming blue murder when the ref gives the foul against us, when it clearly *was* a foul!


----------



## Jensen (Oct 3, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I won't claim to have been to as many as lots of people on here but I've been to more than I can count at various levels of football - local Northern Irish football, Championship, Premier League and Champions League - and while I always prefer the atmosphere of an actual match, that aspect dilutes the more technical side of analysing a game. You scream for red cards at the game, when you can see on TV that it's not even a foul.

It's nothing more than snobbery from people who go to games to claim they have more insight. You'll find most people who go to games rewatch the game on TV before giving detailed comments because they know their view is tainted.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that is total tosh and you sound like a bit of a numpty. You see more live at the game as the camera merely follows the ball for TV viewers.

Live at the match you see player movement off the ball, tactical set up, man marking etc as you have a wider scope of vision. To think otherwise is wrong. The only advantage of TV is the replays.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

Just seen Richarlisons penalty ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Has it landed yet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Sorry, but that is total tosh and you sound like a bit of a numpty. You see more live at the game as the camera merely follows the ball for TV viewers.

Live at the match you see player movement off the ball, tactical set up, man marking etc as you have a wider scope of vision. To think otherwise is wrong. The only advantage of TV is the replays.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's something you can levy just at footie. Live rugby (both codes) is a different spectacle live where you get an appreciation of whats happening all over the pitch. That said though there are places, especially as away fans at football where it's impossible to see clearly enough to be certain of a decision (but won't stop you appealing).

When Fulham at Loftus Road for a while we had Junichi Inamoto playing and it attracted hoardes of Japanese spectators many of whom had never been to a game or had any idea what was going on. Sitting next to them jabbering away in Japanese while a typical bruising encounter was going on was bizarre but didn't stop my mates and I venting our displeasure at poorly performing players or officials


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

Just the hat-trick for Neymar tonight and Spurs already one down. Saw the Neymar free kick for his first and typically nonchalantly up and over a wall. Barca looking ominous but Spurs looking out of touch and nervy. Liverpool weathering a tough start and playing themselves into it but Keita seems to have gone down off the ball with what looks like a muscle problem. That's not good news


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2018)

Open game at Wembley. Could be lots of goals here. Lloris may get back ache fishing the ball out of the net.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 3, 2018)

We (Liverpool) are getting played off the park at Napoli. Uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 3, 2018)

No arguments on that result, outplayed from start to finish.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 3, 2018)

Flopp out ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			We (Liverpool) are getting played off the park at Napoli. Uncomfortable viewing.
		
Click to expand...




adam6177 said:



			No arguments on that result, outplayed from start to finish.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t argue with that, not seen a performance like that for a while.

Only positives tonight for me was Gomez and Allison, the rest were average.


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			We (Liverpool) are getting played off the park at Napoli. Uncomfortable viewing.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you've played that well for around a month, you've ground out some results but there's nothing convincing about you currently and are their for the taking.

Salah is still in Russia, but Klop won't rest him as he clearly never has a plan B, so he's a passenger currently imo. You need to start with Shaqiri who will be hungry to impress and then bring on Sturridge.  

Salah needs resting or you'll just destroy his confidence even more than it is possibly now! 

You obviously have an issue playing against teams in blue, and guess who's next


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2018)

Piece said:



			Open game at Wembley. Could be lots of goals here. Lloris may get back ache fishing the ball out of the net.
		
Click to expand...

Ultimately we weren't too downhearted with the result. Sanchez and Davies looked a bit out of their depth in the first half, and god knows what Lloris was up to. But we rallied in the second half and tried to make a game of it. With four key players missing and up against the best team in the world most likely, it was always going to be tough to get any kind of result. It was nice to see Kane scoring a goal that was more like his old self, Lamela playing well once again, and Winks showed signs of what he's capable of in the second half. Those are the positives anyway.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Canâ€™t argue with that, not seen a performance like that for a while.

Only positives tonight for me was Gomez and Allison, the rest were average.
		
Click to expand...

i have!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

Stunning strike from Socratis.


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Stunning strike from Socratis.
		
Click to expand...

i backed him to get booked not score lol

why do we take most of our first team squad and sit them on the bench? surely you take them and play them or let them rest up at home?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

Also, red shorts, really?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

fundy said:



			i backed him to get booked not score lol

why do we take most of our first team squad and sit them on the bench? surely you take them and play them or let them rest up at home?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, makes no sense. Torreira on. Back to 4 at the back.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

Rubbish stadium for a final too. Like West Ham, but worse.


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2018)

I quite like having 5 at the back, but only works with bellerin really. it gives us some width which we lose with a back 4 and our normal front 6 who all want to play through the middle. Clearly not Emerys way though and will require some new personnel longer term


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2018)

4 at the back looking as solid as always lol


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

fundy said:



			I quite like having 5 at the back, but only works with bellerin really. it gives us some width which we lose with a back 4 and our normal front 6 who all want to play through the middle. Clearly not Emerys way though and will require some new personnel longer term
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, the old 6 0 4 system, or even 4 1 1 1 1 1 1  which works so well. Comes from having 6 number 10s, and no wingers.


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2018)

good to see Smith Rowe score


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Indeed, the old 6 0 4 system, or even 4 1 1 1 1 1 1  which works so well. Comes from having 6 number 10s, and no wingers.
		
Click to expand...

the old purchasing policy paying dividends at long last lol


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

fundy said:



			good to see Smith Rowe score 

Click to expand...

Indeed. Always nice to see prospects do ok.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

Is this game really going to be improved with Ozil coming on? Is any game?


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2018)

most bizarre sub ever, let the kid keep playing he must be buzzing

instead we get to see ozil look disinterested for half an hour


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

Now he brings on Lacca. Why? We are 2 0 up?


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2018)

I have absolutely no idea lol, dont understand any of it but were winning again


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

Yep, 3 now. Happy days.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

Welbz, should have scored.


----------



## fundy (Oct 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Welbz, should have scored.
		
Click to expand...

rumour has it he wants to go to Everton on a free at the end of the season to join Walcott, does he need a lift?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2018)

I like him. Fantastic specimen. Fit as heck. Nice guy. Just not a footballer.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 5, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Is this game really going to be improved with Ozil coming on? Is any game?
		
Click to expand...

 Literally can't disagree with this, our most overrated player.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2018)

Deserved to be beaten tonight due to not taking our chances 
Although need VAR ASAP .. disgraceful refeering .. stopping game when we edge of box with 5 players in space when replays show their defender injured himself kicking arnies ankle


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 6, 2018)

Disappointed but not too worried TBH....thought we played OK,just "one of those games"could play exactly the same
and nick it 2-1.....

Surprised how negative Brighton were though and agree the Ref was poor. Donâ€™t know if VAR will help with the kind of things he was getting wrong. Eg. Stopping the game for a fake ankle injury when we was in their box (donâ€™t worry they gave it back to our keeper though!! Ffs )


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 6, 2018)

Blimey what did the Bournemouth players have for breakfast


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Blimey what did the Bournemouth players have for breakfast 

Click to expand...

Dunno but their having Watford as an afternoon snack


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 6, 2018)

Quality goal by Sigurdsson today.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 6, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Disappointed but not too worried TBH....thought we played OK,just "one of those games"could play exactly the same
and nick it 2-1.....

Surprised how negative Brighton were though and agree the Ref was poor. Donâ€™t know if VAR will help with the kind of things he was getting wrong. Eg. Stopping the game for a fake ankle injury when we was in their box (donâ€™t worry they gave it back to our keeper though!! Ffs )
		
Click to expand...

Speaking as a neutral can I ask how you reckon it was "a fake ankle injury" when the Brighton player had to be replaced?

Don't know about the ref being poor but I thought West Ham were very poor in the attacking third.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 6, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Speaking as a neutral can I ask how you reckon it was "a fake ankle injury" when the Brighton player had to be replaced?

Don't know about the ref being poor but I thought West Ham were very poor in the attacking third.
		
Click to expand...


I agree about your last paragraph, Good at tipy tapy on the edge of their box but no real threat.

In reply to your question....Propper Under pressure goes down claiming a head injury inside the box to get the game stopped....trainer comes on and then he gets treatment for his leg! (Replay shows HE kicked Arnautovic in the leg!) 30 seconds after the restart he is running around like a whippet!  I think Iâ€™m on safe ground calling it fake. What would you call it?
Soon after he was subbed but I think that was just time wasting.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

Any Man Utd fans in the house.... Nice of them to oblige in helping Newcastle get a possible first win of the season


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2018)

Thatâ€™ll do Joseâ€™s mood no favours at all.

Borrowed time and then some


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 6, 2018)

United have been quality the last 15 minutes to be fair. Excellent comeback. Pogba running the show from that deep role. Why don't they play like this all the time?


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 6, 2018)

Job saved? For a week?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 6, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Job saved? For a week?
		
Click to expand...

Hope its another month or so ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Piece (Oct 6, 2018)

I need to erase that 90 minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 6, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			I agree about your last paragraph, Good at tipy tapy on the edge of their box but no real threat.

In reply to your question....Propper Under pressure goes down claiming a head injury inside the box to get the game stopped....trainer comes on and then he gets treatment for his leg! (Replay shows HE kicked Arnautovic in the leg!) 30 seconds after the restart he is running around like a whippet!  I think Iâ€™m on safe ground calling it fake. What would you call it?
Soon after he was subbed but I think that was just time wasting.
		
Click to expand...

The injured player never came back on and he was injured by kicking the sole of Arnautovic's boot. Otherwise Arnautovic's would have been  injured and looking to go off as he isn't the bravest.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 6, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Any Man Utd fans in the house.... Nice of them to oblige in helping Newcastle get a possible first win of the season

Click to expand...

I am.

You were saying??


----------



## Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			I am.

You were saying??
		
Click to expand...

Stand by my  comment even with Utd winning


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 6, 2018)

Fair play to Utd
But shouldnâ€™t have been in that position, they have the quality players, but not necessarily in the right places ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 6, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Stand by my  comment even with Utd winning
		
Click to expand...

One emoji aside, the rest of your post isn't worth standing by.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 6, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fair play to Utd
But shouldnâ€™t have been in that position, they have the quality players, but not necessarily in the right places ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Neville has it spot on.

Match going friends have been saying same for a long time. Hard to disagree if you scratch below the surface.

Result tonight doesn't change anything.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2018)

Jose has just thrown Mctominay under the bus. Classy.

I feel sorry for the Toon but if Utd fans are happy with that then they are kidding themselves. My son texted me at one point, Matic, Pogba, Smalling as the back three . If that is tactical genius..............Jose tried hard to lose his job tonight.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 6, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			The injured player never came back on and he was injured by kicking the sole of Arnautovic's boot. Otherwise Arnautovic's would have been  injured and looking to go off as he isn't the bravest.
		
Click to expand...

Were you not bothered by the cheating?....Were you happy with Kayal jumping up in the air then rolling around play-acting to get Arnautovic booked?...........You claim to be a neutral Mickie but I suspect that when it comes to West Ham your nothing of the sort.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 6, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Were you not bothered by the cheating?....Were you happy with Kayal jumping up in the air then rolling around play-acting to get Arnautovic booked?...........You claim to be a neutral Mickie but I suspect that when it comes to West Ham your nothing of the sort.
		
Click to expand...

It may come as a surprise but as far as Premier League sides are concerned I am totally ambivalent. 

I don't support nor dislike any of them.

As for time wasting and feigning injury is concerned, no I don't like it but name me one team in the PL (or any league) that doesn't resort to such practices when they feel circumstances dictate.


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2018)

I really don't know how I feel right now ........................... other than exhausted!


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 7, 2018)

If we played like that second half more often, weâ€™d not be talking about Jose being sacked but it takes us to go two down before we look at the races.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 7, 2018)

I thought the celebration by Man U fans last night, if anything, was more of relief.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 7, 2018)

Even before Wrighty said on MOTD last night, I thought Bernard for Everton looked a tidy player.
Comfortable on the ball and a rarity being able to use BOTH feet ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

Looks an even better idea to fly Ozil to russia and back and bring him on at 2-0 up lol. In Iwobi and Wellbeck we trust


----------



## Wolf (Oct 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			Looks an even better idea to fly Ozil to russia and back and bring him on at 2-0 up lol. In Iwobi and Wellbeck we trust 

Click to expand...

Don't think we need Ozilto much today anyway, way Fulham play better to have someone who will work harder for the team and press them higher up the pitch


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 7, 2018)

That Ralls tackle was as blatant a red card as youâ€™ll ever see. Not sure how any one could suggest otherwise.


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

stroll in the park that, Homie your boys took one helluva beating 

where has Torreira been for the last 5+ years, nice to finally have one  top 2 look very sharp, plenty to work on mind but nice to see some decent results being strung together


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 7, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Speaking as a neutral can I ask how you reckon it was "a fake ankle injury" when the Brighton player had to be replaced?

Don't know about the ref being poor but I thought West Ham were very poor in the attacking third.
		
Click to expand...

I thought was a proper injury but faked it was a head injury to get the game stopped 

As for last bit 100%. We carved ourself a handful of chances but couldnâ€™t finish them. Arnie had an off day for sure. The general should have buried that free header. At the end Perez should have cut it back to the group of players queuing up

Came out game with a lot of positives though. Plus Hernandez returned to training this week. For me if he had been the one coming on when we brought Perez on we would have scored at least 1. He is that fox on the box to finish those little chances we made at the end


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			That Ralls tackle was as blatant a red card as youâ€™ll ever see. Not sure how any one could suggest otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Neil Warnock is a disgrace to football and should be banned for suggesting that assault was a yellow

Dier put it well on MOTD for me. There are many ways to foul a player on purpose to break up the attack without risking injury to them


----------



## Wolf (Oct 7, 2018)

Torreira a proper player, we've missed that for to many years, Auba & Laca forming a good front pairing, Mhiktaryan does more for the team collective than Ozil and Leno distribution is much better than Cech, starting to form the basis of a much better team the  we've had in a long time, just need to keep developing now


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 7, 2018)

Mourinho gets 20mil if he is sacked. If I were him I'd be praying for the boot!


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Mourinho gets 20mil if he is sacked. If I were him I'd be praying for the boot!
		
Click to expand...

hes been playing for it for about 6 mths


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Mourinho gets 20mil if he is sacked. If I were him I'd be praying for the boot!
		
Click to expand...

Reduced to a mere Â£10M at the end of the season if they fail to finish in the top four!
Poor sod.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Thatâ€™ll do, top of the league, for the time being ðŸ˜Ž

Records get broken at some time, is it time for City to win at Anfield ðŸ¤”


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 7, 2018)

Lovren hoofs Aguero in the box, no penalty given. Absolute stone wall and the ref was looking right at it.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Lovren hoofs Aguero in the box, no penalty given. Absolute stone wall and the ref was looking right at it.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s fouls like this that you then have to ask, why didnâ€™t Aguero make more it, itâ€™s clearly a foul, and a penalty imo, but because Aguero tries to play on, it allows the ref to bottle it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 7, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Lovren hoofs Aguero in the box, no penalty given. Absolute stone wall and the ref was looking right at it.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree with you through me rose tinted glasses Kelly. But did Aguero not appealing at all not help him. In a day of habitual diving by players. Thought it an odd non reaction by Aguero. Did his honesty cost him. Not the first big decision we havent got at Anfield. Still a lovely close game. Good day to be a Fish ðŸ˜


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

What a knob of a miss, has it come down yet


----------



## Wolf (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			What a knob of a miss, has it come down yet 

Click to expand...

The next Apollo mission will be bringing that back down.....


----------



## Jensen (Oct 7, 2018)

Virgil, Thunderbirds yes me lady Parker, can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Pep just said, â€œnever mind, it happens, but donâ€™t worry, it wonâ€™t happen again, youâ€™re never taking anotherâ€ ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2018)

Salah looks very tired.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Hard fought point at the end of the day - referee is poor , allowed Lovren to get away with what looked a blatant pen , allowed Fernandinho to stay on the pitch when he was constantly fouling after his yellow. A good battle and not a bad point.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 7, 2018)

Cheers for that Mahrez.
Anyway. Not a bad plan B for a team that cannot defend.
Hope Salah and Lovren play for the rest of the season coz they wont win the title the way them two are playing.
What is up with Salah?
When was the last game Liverpool won?
Looking nice and tight at the top with spuds and the arse up there.
Happy with our position having played the pool arsenal and chelsea and wolves who will upset the top four.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hard fought point at the end of the day - referee is poor , allowed Lovren to get away with what looked a blatant pen , allowed Fernandinho to stay on the pitch when he was constantly fouling after his yellow. A good battle and not a bad point.
		
Click to expand...

What about Mane deliberately lifting his foot into Fernandinho after a nothing Challenge. 

It looks to me like Liverpool players are becoming frustrated and resorting to silly fouls because theyâ€™re tired, if they donâ€™t score in that first 20 minutes plus of frantic intensity and pressure, the other team, in this case City, them come back into the game and Liverpool havenâ€™t got any new ideas! 

I know the table doesnâ€™t lie, but I canâ€™t see Liverpool improving anytime soon and the players look jaded, City donâ€™t look much better, but it depends on how boy wonder performs when he comes back, however, Chelsea look to be building and getting better each game and look to be accepting Sarriâ€™s game plans, I think on watching that pile of crap, we must be firm favourites for the title.

Popping off now to look up some odds ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Cheers for that Mahrez.
Anyway. Not a bad plan B for a team that cannot defend.
Hope Salah and Lovren play for the rest of the season coz they wont win the title the way them two are playing.
What is up with Salah?
When was the last game Liverpool won?
Looking nice and tight at the top with spuds and the arse up there.
Happy with our position having played the pool arsenal and chelsea and wolves who will upset the top four.
		
Click to expand...

Salah has scored the same amount of goals as he did at this stage last season and Lovren was still a part of a back four that your attacking players couldnâ€™t break through.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			What about Mane deliberately lifting his foot into Fernandinho after a nothing Challenge.

It looks to me like Liverpool players are becoming frustrated and resorting to silly fouls because theyâ€™re tired, if they donâ€™t score in that first 20 minutes plus of frantic intensity and pressure, the other team, in this case City, them come back into the game and Liverpool havenâ€™t got any new ideas!

I know the table doesnâ€™t lie, but I canâ€™t see Liverpool improving anytime soon and the players look jaded, City donâ€™t look much better, but it depends on how boy wonder performs when he comes back, however, Chelsea look to be building and getting better each game and look to be accepting Sarriâ€™s game plans, I think on watching that pile of crap, we must be firm favourites for the title.

Popping off now to look up some odds ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t your turn fail to beat us last week at home ? You have your one top player on form currently - letâ€™s see what happens when he has his normal drop in form 
I suspect the bookies wonâ€™t make Chelsea favourites because they know they rely on the flakey Hazard 

Yes Mane should have been booked but can see why the ref missed it

It was a hard fought battle against the title rival and was a good point - both teams arenâ€™t going to entertain each week


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didnâ€™t your turn fail to beat us last week at home ? You have your one top player on form currently - letâ€™s see what happens when he has his normal drop in form
I suspect the bookies wonâ€™t make Chelsea favourites because they know they rely on the flakey Hazard

Yes Mane should have been booked but can see why the ref missed it

It was a hard fought battle against the title rival and was a good point - both teams arenâ€™t going to entertain each week
		
Click to expand...

Flaky Hazzard ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

As for reliance, it looks like your Egyptian Messi has gone walkabouts and is miss-firing, and whatâ€™s this â€˜one top player on formâ€™, you donâ€™t rate Kante then, or Alonso, even Ruddiger is now showing why we invested in him, I think those 3 as a minimum would walk into your starting line up. 

Ive said it from the very beginning, Klopp has no plan B, if you donâ€™t score during that first 20 minutes plus and teams can soak that up, youâ€™re then ordinary at best relying on a bit of pace and counters, I think teams now know how to play against you, like everywhere else Klopp has managed, he gets found out eventually, the difference here is everyoneâ€™s worked it out before you & him have won anything ðŸ˜œ


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

Geez, good to see the usual suspects have all got their tinted glasses on haha. If were within 2 points of you, then youre not that good currently because we certainly arent

PS Anyone seem Homer?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Flaky Hazzard ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

As for reliance, it looks like your Egyptian Messi has gone walkabouts and is miss-firing, and whatâ€™s this â€˜one top player on formâ€™, you donâ€™t rate Kante then, or Alonso, even Ruddiger is now showing why we invested in him, I think those 3 as a minimum would walk into your starting line up.

Ive said it from the very beginning, Klopp has no plan B, if you donâ€™t score during that first 20 minutes plus and teams can soak that up, youâ€™re then ordinary at best relying on a bit of pace and counters, I think teams now know how to play against you, like everywhere else Klopp has managed, he gets found out eventually, the difference here is everyoneâ€™s worked it out before you & him have won anything ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Well Hazard has been known you go missing - sometimes for a whole season. 

Salah started last season the same as he has done this season - scored the same amount at this point last season as well  - as for walking into our line up - Alonso would replace Moreno on the bench , certainly wouldnâ€™t replace Robbo in the starting line and Rudiger defiantly wouldnâ€™t get in over VVD or Gomez. Kante superb player but certainly not as a ball carrier.

Youâ€™re very critical of a team that your own team couldnâ€™t beat at home. Blimey we are joint top without hitting top gear - where as Chelsea are at the top of their game , imagine whatâ€™s going to happen when the front three start firing and Chelsea have their dip in form


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Hazard has been known you go missing - sometimes for a whole season.

Salah started last season the same as he has done this season - scored the same amount at this point last season as well  - as for walking into our line up - Alonso would replace Moreno on the bench , certainly wouldnâ€™t replace Robbo in the starting line and Rudiger defiantly wouldnâ€™t get in over VVD or Gomez. Kante superb player but certainly not as a ball carrier.

Youâ€™re very critical of a team that your own team couldnâ€™t beat at home. Blimey we are joint top without hitting top gear - where as Chelsea are at the top of their game , imagine whatâ€™s going to happen when the front three start firing and Chelsea have their dip in form
		
Click to expand...

Were not at the top of our game, we have a new manager and those player-manager relationships are only just forming.  Hence my original point, youâ€™re a settled team/squad that looks jaded and I canâ€™t see you being able to rest players as you donâ€™t have the quality on the bench, and I canâ€™t see you improving anytime soon with fixtures coming at you thick & fast.  Whereas weâ€™re just building up, finding our confidence with a new manager and system and are looking slightly better each match, but most importantly, weâ€™re improving and have plenty more in the tank, I think your tank is empty. 

As you keep mentioning the draw at the bridge, surely 1 win and 1 draw has Chelsea with the upper edge from the last 2 matches against each other and shows the strength of our squad against yours. 

The seasons in its infancy and Liverpool already look tired and vulnerable imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Were not at the top of our game, we have a new manager and those player-manager relationships are only just forming.  Hence my original point, youâ€™re a settled team/squad that looks jaded and I canâ€™t see you being able to rest players as you donâ€™t have the quality on the bench, and I canâ€™t see you improving anytime soon with fixtures coming at you thick & fast.  Whereas weâ€™re just building up, finding our confidence with a new manager and system and are looking slightly better each match, but most importantly, weâ€™re improving and have plenty more in the tank, I think your tank is empty.

As you keep mentioning the draw at the bridge, surely 1 win and 1 draw has Chelsea with the upper edge from the last 2 matches against each other and shows the strength of our squad against yours.

The seasons in its infancy and Liverpool already look tired and vulnerable imo.
		
Click to expand...

Reckon you said something similar last season. Chelsea beat a pure second string team and needed to bring on Hazard to do it - letâ€™s see what happens when Hazard drops his form. Plenty left in the tank of Liverpool - been three tough games with CL in the middle , on to Cardiff and Huddersfield now - some big games for Chelsea coming up


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			What about Mane deliberately lifting his foot into Fernandinho after a nothing Challenge.

It looks to me like Liverpool players are becoming frustrated and resorting to silly fouls because theyâ€™re tired, if they donâ€™t score in that first 20 minutes plus of frantic intensity and pressure, the other team, in this case City, them come back into the game and Liverpool havenâ€™t got any new ideas!

I know the table doesnâ€™t lie, but I canâ€™t see Liverpool improving anytime soon and the players look jaded, City donâ€™t look much better, but it depends on how boy wonder performs when he comes back, however, Chelsea look to be building and getting better each game and look to be accepting Sarriâ€™s game plans, I think on watching that pile of crap, we must be firm favourites for the title.

Popping off now to look up some odds ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Well if you say Chelsea will win the league every year and Liverpool will finish 6/7/8/9/10th every year, it doesnt look like it comes from a wise point of view, now does it?

Certain people on here were saying get rid of Klopp this time last year. He has now addressed our defensive problems to a point. The front 3 arent pulling up trees at the moment, yes, but I'm not too worried at the moment. Joint top after playing Spurs and Chelsea (should have won there) and City to a clean sheet. Palace and Leicester away have always been tough for us, as well.

I'm not from the talksport generation, who judges everything in a 2 week window.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reckon you said something similar last season. Chelsea beat a pure second string team and needed to bring on Hazard to do it - letâ€™s see what happens when Hazard drops his form. Plenty left in the tank of Liverpool - been three tough games with CL in the middle , on to Cardiff and Huddersfield now - some big games for Chelsea coming up
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, they can probably rest more in the Europa league........give Chelsea the league now.


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well if you say Chelsea will win the league every year and Liverpool will finish 6/7/8/9/10th every year, it doesnt look like it comes from a wise point of view, now does it?

Certain people on here were saying get rid of Klopp this time last year. *He has now addressed our defensive problems to a point*. The front 3 arent pulling up trees at the moment, yes, but I'm not too worried at the moment. Joint top after playing Spurs and Chelsea (should have won there) and City to a clean sheet. Palace and Leicester away have always been tough for us, as well.

I'm not from the talksport generation, who judges everything in a 2 week window.

Click to expand...

Def more organised with VVD but both he and Lovren committed stupid tackles in the box that another day cost you 2 goals, Lovren often looks an accident waiting to happen (us arsenal fans recognise these  ) not so sure youre probs at the back are resolved for good, definitely there to be got at through the middle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			Geez, good to see the usual suspects have all got their tinted glasses on haha. If were within 2 points of you, then youre not that good currently because we certainly arent

PS Anyone seem Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Alive and kicking ta muchly having just sat through a nightmare 90 minutes at the pub. Needed beer after such a defensively poor performance. The future for the season not looking good. We need points and fast


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			Def more organised with VVD but both he and Lovren committed stupid tackles in the box that another day cost you 2 goals, Lovren often looks an accident waiting to happen (us arsenal fans recognise these  ) not so sure youre probs at the back are resolved for good, definitely there to be got at through the middle
		
Click to expand...

We've conceded 3 goals this season, 1 was a mistake by Becker v leicester and a mistake against spurs by robbo iirc. 

Defensively we've looked solid with Gomez and VVD as a pairing at CB. 

That was a tough game today and city deserve credit for restricting us. I thought Lovren was excellent today though.


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			We've conceded 3 goals this season, 1 was a mistake by Becker v leicester and a mistake against spurs by robbo iirc.

Defensively we've looked solid with Gomez and VVD as a pairing at CB.

That was a tough game today and city deserve credit for restricting us. *I thought Lovren was excellent today though*.
		
Click to expand...

do you say the same if the ref gives the penalty as he should for his brainless kick at aguero from behind?

stats dont always tell the whole story, you may have only conceded 3 but could easily have added 2 more today


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2018)

Correct, but we were up against one of the best 2 attacks in the league. Lovren's first game back this season (he is actually a decent defender 95% of the time, but when he makes a mistake it's normally a car-crash).

No-ones defence is ever sorted for good in the premiership, but we've only let in 3 goals in 8 games, whereas other "top 6" sides have let in 7,10 and even 14 in the same number of games and we've also played 3 out of last years top 6 already.

Everything isnt rosy in the garden, but our defence is now one of the better ones, and every was saying we wouldnt win anything with our defence last year. Now we have we're getting tipped to struggle - Madness.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			do you say the same if the ref gives the penalty as he should for his brainless kick at aguero from behind?

stats dont always tell the whole story, you may have only conceded 3 but could easily have added 2 more today
		
Click to expand...

Even if the ref gave the second penalty we have been very strong defensively- a world of difference compared to last season. VVD and Gomez have been near on perfect as a pair. The backline at the moment isnâ€™t a worry - the front threes dip in form is getting close to being a worry


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Salah has scored the same amount of goals as he did at this stage last season and Lovren was still a part of a back four that your attacking players couldnâ€™t break through.
		
Click to expand...

That is weak phil very weak, Salah had chances in that game that by his standards of finishing was very poor, Lovren is being made to look good alongside VVD, yet when he is one on one. If I was a Liverpool fan, let's just say my bum cheeks would tighten. Gary Neville said he thought that Liverpool/ Salah look very jaded and playing the front three v Napoli did not help Liverpool today, furthermore he said Liverpool are not blowing teams away like they sometimes did last year, inc City. City blew teams away week after week last season, yet this year City as Pep expected are playing the same teams who are now packing there defence, City are adapting, Liverpool are not. Looking at Chelsea this year is at times like looking at City last year. I think Chelsea are City's biggest rivals this year.


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Correct, but we were up against one of the best 2 attacks in the league. Lovren's first game back this season (he is actually a decent defender 95% of the time, but when he makes a mistake it's normally a car-crash).

No-ones defence is ever sorted for good in the premiership, but we've only let in 3 goals in 8 games, whereas other "top 6" sides have let in 7,10 and even 14 in the same number of games and we've also played 3 out of last years top 6 already.

Everything isnt rosy in the garden, but our defence is now one of the better ones, and every was saying we wouldnt win anything with our defence last year. Now we have we're getting tipped to struggle - Madness.
		
Click to expand...

certainly not tipping you to struggle, just think its short sighted to think youve fixed your defense if you still have Lovren in it


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			We've conceded 3 goals this season, 1 was a mistake by Becker v leicester and a mistake against spurs by robbo iirc.

Defensively we've looked solid with Gomez and VVD as a pairing at CB.

That was a tough game today and city deserve credit for restricting us. I thought Lovren was excellent today though.
		
Click to expand...

btw you enjoying the current version of Arsenal fan TV where everyones happy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			That is weak phil very weak, Salah had chances in that game that by his standards of finishing was very poor, Lovren is being made to look good alongside VVD, yet when he is one on one. If I was a Liverpool fan, let's just say my bum cheeks would tighten. Gary Neville said he thought that Liverpool/ Salah look very jaded and playing the front three v Napoli did not help Liverpool today, furthermore he said Liverpool are not blowing teams away like they sometimes did last year, inc City. City blew teams away week after week last season, yet this year City as Pep expected are playing the same teams who are now packing there defence, City are adapting, Liverpool are not. Looking at Chelsea this year is at times like looking at City this year. I think Chelsea are City's biggest rivals this year.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it weak ? Salah started last season slowly missing chances and is doing the same this season , Lovren had one moment when he made that clumsy kick on Aguero but his tackle when â€œone on oneâ€ against Jesus was pure quality.

Whatâ€™s this â€œCityâ€ are adapting stuff - for all your possession against a jaded Liverpool team you still didnâ€™t really create that many clear chances if any - yet Liverpool still could have sneaked the win. Did City adapt against Wolves when they dropped points as well ? 

Last year people said Liverpool would do nothing with their defence - now they will do nothing because they donâ€™t adapt ?!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is it weak ? Salah started last season slowly missing chances and is doing the same this season , Lovren had one moment when he made that clumsy kick on Aguero but his tackle when â€œone on oneâ€ against Jesus was pure quality.

Whatâ€™s this â€œCityâ€ are adapting stuff - for all your possession against a jaded Liverpool team you still didnâ€™t really create that many clear chances if any - yet Liverpool still could have sneaked the win. Did City adapt against Wolves when they dropped points as well ?

Last year people said Liverpool would do nothing with their defence - now they will do nothing because they donâ€™t adapt ?!
		
Click to expand...

Tbf tho Liverpool did nothing last season ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			That is weak phil very weak, Salah had chances in that game that by his standards of finishing was very poor, Lovren is being made to look good alongside VVD, yet when he is one on one. If I was a Liverpool fan, let's just say my bum cheeks would tighten. Gary Neville said he thought that Liverpool/ Salah look very jaded and playing the front three v Napoli did not help Liverpool today, furthermore he said Liverpool are not blowing teams away like they sometimes did last year, inc City. City blew teams away week after week last season, yet this year City as Pep expected are playing the same teams who are now packing there defence, City are adapting, Liverpool are not. Looking at Chelsea this year is at times like looking at City last year. I think Chelsea are City's biggest rivals this year.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, irrelevant of how many goals Salah has already scored and the comparisons etc, heâ€™s had loads of other chances that have gone begging, and if youâ€™d have given him half a chance last season, heâ€™d have taken it, but thatâ€™s not happening now, heâ€™s not as sharp or clinical, maybe heâ€™s morphed into Sterling and now needs 10 chances to convert 1 ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			certainly not tipping you to struggle, just think its short sighted to think youve fixed your defense if you still have Lovren in it 

Click to expand...

Hes the world's best CB according to himself......

Credit where its due though, Lovren was excellent today. 

If i had my way he'd never wear a red shirt again.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			btw you enjoying the current version of Arsenal fan TV where everyones happy 

Click to expand...

I've not logged on for a few weeks since robbie and DT had a barney ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			do you say the same if the ref gives the penalty as he should for his brainless kick at aguero from behind?

stats dont always tell the whole story, you may have only conceded 3 but could easily have added 2 more today
		
Click to expand...

From where i was it looked a rash stupid challenge but since seeing it on the tv it wasnt as bad as it looked. 

Aguero's reaction at the time made me think it wasnt a pen and watching it again i think i dont think it was enough to warrant a pen.

Even if he gives the pen, lovren was excellent today. 

on a sidenote i heard today was  Man City's lowest possession and highest number of fouls according to the chaps on the wireless.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			From where i was it looked a rash stupid challenge but since seeing it on the tv it wasnt as bad as it looked.

Aguero's reaction at the time made me think it wasnt a pen and watching it again i think i dont think it was enough to warrant a pen.

Even if he gives the pen, lovren was excellent today.

on a sidenote i heard today was  Man City's lowest possession and highest number of fouls according to the chaps on the wireless.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder how many of them were from Fernandinho- he should have been off


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wonder how many of them were from Fernandinho- he should have been off
		
Click to expand...

I was surprised he didnt even get a yellow for persistent fouling.

After all the cryarsing from city fans about last season's  CL bus attack one of the 1st songs they sang was  about us being victims..... City fans  doing a Chelsea trying there best to create a rivalry with us ðŸ˜


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tactical game and to be fair both defences played well.
Both teams attackers were average at best.

Some strange decisions by ref.

Thought Loren tried to pull out at last minute but caught Aguero. But he played very well.

Donâ€™t know how Fernandinho stayed on the pitch after the elbow and numerous other fouls.
Mane a lucky boy!

Salha looks like he put his boots on the wrong feet today but how bad does he have to play to be replaced.
If itâ€™s not his day give someone else a go.

We still give the ball away to much but credit City they played well.
But a draw with the Champions is not a disaster.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I was surprised he didnt even get a yellow for persistent fouling.

After all the cryarsing from city fans about last season's  CL bus attack one of the 1st songs they sang was  about us being victims..... City fans  doing a Chelsea trying there best to create a rivalry with us ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Another set of fans who've nicked our Allez, allez allez song.

Tashy, whats the words, I'm guessing:-

We conquered all of division 3, we even finished top,

From Grimsby down down to Gillingham, we beat the ######lot,

Sheikh mansoor and Qataris, Ricky hatton and Oasis,

We are loyal supporters, and we've won the Zenith Data ......Allez,allez,allez........


----------



## TheDiablo (Oct 7, 2018)

I think Liverpools problem this season will ironically be the opposite of last season. 

The front 3 were almost perfect last season. Truly outstanding. I've long thought they were at maximum output and would it would take an incredible effort to simply sustain it this season. It looks as though they will be quite a way short.

They're also completely reliant on them. Klopp evidently doesn't fancy Shaqiri and Sturridge/Lallana are the walking dead - ticking time bombs. Nobody from CM is scoring 10. With a 50+ game season straight off the back of a 60 game season they look jaded and the games are only going to come thicker and faster. I'm not sure how Klopp is going to get them firing again. 

Compare that to City who have like for like options everywhere and goals from CM too and I think they'll pull away in the next couple of months. 

I could of course be completely wrong! 

On the flip side, the defence looks so good. The Gomez/VvD partnership has real potential and the full backs are awesome. Keeper looks solid enough, a definite improvement and is the reason for the good league start.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			We are loyal supporters, and we've won the Zenith Data ......
		
Click to expand...

Ah the good old Zenith Data Systems Trophy - a proper cup competition to win! Don't be jealous LB!!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			I think Liverpools problem this season will ironically be the opposite of last season. 

The front 3 were almost perfect last season. Truly outstanding. I've long thought they were at maximum output and would it would take an incredible effort to simply sustain it this season. It looks as though they will be quite a way short.

They're also completely reliant on them. Klopp evidently doesn't fancy Shaqiri and Sturridge/Lallana are the walking dead - ticking time bombs. Nobody from CM is scoring 10. With a 50+ game season straight off the back of a 60 game season they look jaded and the games are only going to come thicker and faster. I'm not sure how Klopp is going to get them firing again. 

Compare that to City who have like for like options everywhere and goals from CM too and I think they'll pull away in the next couple of months. 

I could of course be completely wrong! 

On the flip side, the defence looks so good. The Gomez/VvD partnership has real potential and the full backs are awesome. Keeper looks solid enough, a definite improvement and is the reason for the good league start.
		
Click to expand...

For me the difference will be the return of KDB, weâ€™ve seen players of great quality not come back to be half the players they were before a serious injury or surgery, I hope thatâ€™s not the case with KDB as heâ€™s a great player, but if he returns and lifts City, then theyâ€™ll go on to be the force they were last season, and it will be tough then for the rest to keep pace as I donâ€™t think the rest of us have anything much else to give other than what you see now. 

Obviously Sarri is new and were adapting to new tactics, but other than that for everyone, itâ€™s pretty much, as you were.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Mad season this. Weâ€™ve had our best ever start, then 2 draws against our title rivals. Boss normally. 

Level on points with Chelsea an City. Only 2 ahead of spurs an arsenal. 

Tough school!!


----------



## Piece (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm not from the talksport generation, who judges everything in a 2 week window.

Click to expand...

Now that I like


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is it weak ? Salah started last season slowly missing chances and is doing the same this season , Lovren had one moment when he made that clumsy kick on Aguero but his tackle when â€œone on oneâ€ against Jesus was pure quality.

Whatâ€™s this â€œCityâ€ are adapting stuff - for all your possession against a jaded Liverpool team you still didnâ€™t really create that many clear chances if any - yet Liverpool still could have sneaked the win. Did City adapt against Wolves when they dropped points as well ?

Last year people said Liverpool would do nothing with their defence - now they will do nothing because they donâ€™t adapt ?!
		
Click to expand...

Phil it's not just about creating, it's about not conceding and today we never shipped in four, unlike last year. You mention you could of "sneaked" a win but forget that Wolves sneaked a "handball" goal. Nothing to do with adapting.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Ah the good old Zenith Data Systems Trophy - a proper cup competition to win! Don't be jealous LB!!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I always hate it when there are are trophies we can no longer win.

Defunct ones like the ZDS and and the European cup-winners cup.

Ok, it was the 3rd best European trophy, or was it the 4th, after the Anglo-Italian cup?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wonder how many of them were from Fernandinho- he should have been off
		
Click to expand...

According to the Liverpool legend, Souness. He said he thought that Fernadinho had an excellent game.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 7, 2018)

Only 2 points separating the top 5 , funny that the forums experts were saying in was a 2 horse race a few weeks ago.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I always hate it when there are are trophies we can no longer win.

Defunct ones like the ZDS and and the European cup-winners cup.

Ok, it was the 3rd best European trophy, or was it the 4th, after the Anglo-Italian cup? 

Click to expand...

You never know mate - you've got a great chance in the Premier League this year!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

God knows what the ZDS was about - cannot remember that far back! But I'm sure at the time it felt like the best thing ever!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 7, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Only 2 points separating the top 5 , funny that the forums experts were saying in was a 2 horse race a few weeks ago.

Click to expand...

Amen brother and wait til Utd hit top gear.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 7, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Only 2 points separating the top 5 , funny that the forums experts were saying in was a 2 horse race a few weeks ago.

Click to expand...

Yep, but still think Citeh, the Mickey Mousers and the Yid Army will fall away.....!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

PieMan said:



			You never know mate - you've got a great chance in the Premier League this year!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

God knows what the ZDS was about - cannot remember that far back! But I'm sure at the time it felt like the best thing ever!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

It was a Comp they created after clubs got banned from Europe - you had one Comp for the teams that would have qualified and then the â€œFull Membersâ€ Cup for everyone else - but a good number of clubs chose not to play in it - Liverpool and Utd were two of them


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Only 2 points separating the top 5 , funny that the forums experts were saying in was a 2 horse race a few weeks ago.

Click to expand...

Still is - a few of the unbeaten clubs have taken points of each other to allow the also rans to close the gap a touch - think Arsenal looking favs for third place with Chelsea 4th ðŸ‘


----------



## PieMan (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a Comp they created after clubs got banned from Europe - you had one Comp for the teams that would have qualified and then the â€œFull Membersâ€ Cup for everyone else - but a good number of clubs chose not to play in it - Liverpool and Utd were two of them
		
Click to expand...

Well both yours and the Mancs loss then! You'd both give anything to have those on your CV now.....!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Still is - a few of the unbeaten clubs have taken points of each other to allow the also rans to close the gap a touch - think Arsenal looking favs for third place with Chelsea 4th ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Your the same as us,clubs that haven't won anything for donkeys years and untill we do we're all also runs.


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Your the same as us,clubs that haven't won anything for donkeys years and untill we do we're all also runs. 

Click to expand...

weve won the 4th place trophy several times so were good


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			weve won the 4th place trophy several times so were good 

Click to expand...

Yes you might win it again this year also , just pipping Liverpool from winning their first trophy in many a year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2018)

Was I correct in seeing that Mahrez's record on penalties is now 4 from 6? How the heck did he get the ball in his hand?


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Was I correct in seeing that Mahrez's record on penalties is now 4 from 6? How the heck did he get the ball in his hand?
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s missed 5 from 8 ðŸ˜³


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 7, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Ah the good old Zenith Data Systems Trophy - a proper cup competition to win! Don't be jealous LB!!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

The only bloody pot of tin we have ever won and they disbanded it. Not an easy one to sing about though.....when Geoff, went up, to lift the zenith data systems challenge cup, I was there, I was there !


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 7, 2018)

As for the game this afternoon, only caught the 2nd half but I thought both City and Liverpool looked more than decent. If I followed either side I would be very excited about the season ahead. For a neutral, it was a good game despite the lack of goals.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Heâ€™s missed 5 from 8 ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

That's crazy. All of the stats that are available in football and he was still allowed to take that. I know Aguero was off the pitch but was he supposed to or did he hustle it? If not, what was the captain doing?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 7, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Well both yours and the Mancs loss then! You'd both give anything to have those on your CV now.....!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but we only binned it after they let about 30 odd other teams in.

The proper trophy was the year before - the screen sport super cup.

I think we should have another star on our shirt for that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Was I correct in seeing that Mahrez's record on penalties is now 4 from 6? How the heck did he get the ball in his hand?
		
Click to expand...

Oh how I cheered when we got the penalty, about 20 seconds before the penalty was taken they put up a graph where Mahrez had put his penaltys. I could of cried.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Oh how I cheered when we got the penalty, about 20 seconds before the penalty was taken they put up a graph where Mahrez had put his penaltys. I could of cried.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t think the graphic is big enough to get that one on it.
Serious question was Pep lying to protect his player when he said he chose Marhez to take it , as I donâ€™t think Jesus was at that meeting?.

Just watched motd what a goal by Sigurttson for Everton.


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2018)

Everybody seems to be forgetting about the mighty Man United.
We scored three goals in the second half yesterday ......................... watch your backs, lads.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes you might win it again this year also , just pipping Liverpool from winning their first trophy in many a year. 

Click to expand...

Surely a spurs fan isnâ€™t trying to give another team ribbing about winning trophies?!! 

I expect they havenâ€™t bothered with a trophy cabinet at the new stadium - is it 2 in 20 years for Spurs ?


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 8, 2018)

Another excellent 3 points away from home, if Wolves qualify for Europe I don't think I'll be able to handle the excitement.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 8, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			The only bloody pot of tin we have ever won and they disbanded it. Not an easy one to sing about though.....when Geoff, went up, to lift the zenith data systems challenge cup, I was there, I was there !
		
Click to expand...

How can you expect to win anything relying on Benteke, at least we have a proven goal scorer in Morata


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 8, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Donâ€™t think the graphic is big enough to get that one on it.
Serious question was Pep lying to protect his player when he said he chose Marhez to take it , as I donâ€™t think Jesus was at that meeting?.

Just watched motd what a goal by Sigurttson for Everton.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I have not seen all the quotes from Pep, Mahrez, Jesus and apparantly Stones has chipped in with two bobs worth. It would be like Pep to publicly back his players ( as against what Maureen does) but privately am sure he will have words. Very odd of City with that penalty because last year City were excellent in two penalty shoot outs.
Hey ho.
The day after, happy with a point. Happy the way we stifled Liverpool and the anfield roar. Thought we were the better team, but Liverpool still had chances. Thought yesterday's game was more like a " Derby " game. The title race is beginning to look like what I thought it would be like last year, tight. If Utd wake up it could be a banging season.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 8, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			Another excellent 3 points away from home, if Wolves qualify for Europe I don't think I'll be able to handle the excitement.
		
Click to expand...

Could Wolves do a Leicester, now there's a thought for a few quid, the top four fighting amongst themselves whilst Wolves silently go about there business. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Was I correct in seeing that Mahrez's record on penalties is now 4 from 6? How the heck did he get the ball in his hand?
		
Click to expand...

Great though the City side is, it seems that none of them can take a penalty. AgÃ¼ero is their usual taker (he had been subbed off), but even he misses quite a few - he even missed two in one game once. Mahrez's record is poor, but Pep said after the game he had no idea what his previous penalty record was like - which is very surprising given how meticulous Pep normally is. Gabriel Jesus has scored 1 and missed 2 for City so he wouldn't have been ideal either. 

I would have picked David Silva. He was captain for the day as well, usually has a calm head, I reckon he would have slotted it away. Either him or Ederson!


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



*Could Wolves do a Leicester,* now there's a thought for a few quid, the top four fighting amongst themselves whilst Wolves silently go about there business. Hmmmmmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 8, 2018)

My sister did the Etihad tour at City recently. She was explaining the tech they have there, the info and stats that are provided to Pep and his team before a game and at half time. This doesn't cover the training ground and the tech they will have there. Meticulous doesn't cover it. There is no way Pep doesn't know his penalty record but I totally back his stance in not dumping on his player in public.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My sister did the Etihad tour at City recently. She was explaining the tech they have there, the info and stats that are provided to Pep and his team before a game and at half time. This doesn't cover the training ground and the tech they will have there. Meticulous doesn't cover it. There is no way Pep doesn't know his penalty record but I totally back his stance in not dumping on his player in public.
		
Click to expand...

have you seen the amazon series from last season on them?  quite a good watch.... shocked at how many speak spanish and no English however.

As a LFC fan I am enjoying all the talk about us..... we've played Chelsea and Spurs away, Man City at home....are visibly not as good as we'd expect yet we're still up there level on points after 8 games undefeated in the league.  Not bad.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 8, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			have you seen the amazon series from last season on them?  quite a good watch.... shocked at how many speak spanish and no English however.

As a LFC fan I am enjoying all the talk about us..... we've played Chelsea and Spurs away, Man City at home....are visibly not as good as we'd expect yet we're still up there level on points after 8 games undefeated in the league.  Not bad.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it as my expectations, perhaps unfair, are that it would be a whitewash and sanitised.

I agree with your comments, you are up there. People wanted fireworks yesterday and they didn't happen so some may be grumpy about that. I suspect that both managers will be happy with a point though.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 8, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Could Wolves do a Leicester, now there's a thought for a few quid, the top four fighting amongst themselves whilst Wolves silently go about there business. Hmmmmmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Stop it Tashy, I would explode.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 8, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			Stop it Tashy, I would explode.
		
Click to expand...

Said it before and will say it again. Wolves will upset teams this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Said it before and will say it again. Wolves will upset teams this year.
		
Click to expand...

They always were going to with the players they have and the amount of money and connections they have , they are like a mini City


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They always were going to with the players they have and the amount of money and connections they have , they are like a mini City
		
Click to expand...

With their success too hopefully.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Could Wolves do a Leicester, now there's a thought for a few quid, the top four fighting amongst themselves whilst Wolves silently go about there business. Hmmmmmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be daft. Leicester were top all season, Wolves are already 5 points adrift of three teams.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Don't be daft. Leicester were top all season, Wolves are already 5 points adrift of three teams.
		
Click to expand...

We're not going to win it.

But they had 15 points after 8 games, same as we have.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			We're not going to win it.

But they had 15 points after 8 games, same as we have.
		
Click to expand...

But all the big teams were crap that season. This year there are two or three excellent looking sides.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 8, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			To be honest I have not seen all the quotes from Pep, Mahrez, Jesus and apparantly Stones has chipped in with two bobs worth. It would be like Pep to publicly back his players ( as against what Maureen does) but privately am sure he will have words. Very odd of City with that penalty because last year City were excellent in two penalty shoot outs.
Hey ho.
The day after, happy with a point. Happy the way we stifled Liverpool and the anfield roar. Thought we were the better team, but Liverpool still had chances. Thought yesterday's game was more like a " Derby " game. The title race is beginning to look like what I thought it would be like last year, tight. If Utd wake up it could be a banging season.
		
Click to expand...

United canâ€™t defend Newcastle should have had a pen at 2-0 handball from the free kick but ref gave a goal kick.
But being Newcastle they got back in to it.

pep said on motd he told Mahrez to take the pen.

Very surprised to hear you came to stifle us as normally City just play their own game !
Maybe Pep is learning.
Thought draw was fair in the end as vvd made one error , but canâ€™t really say keepers were tested.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 8, 2018)

Just read a piece on the BBC sports page where a stats company has said that City could finish with more than 100 points this year. It mentions that City have two points more than at this stage last year, are creating more expected goal scoring opportunitys than last year but probably more important are 33% better defensively. Now don't get me wrong, am sure there's a few teams out there that will have there say. But if City statistically are getting better. Are the other also ranks improving even more.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 8, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just read a piece on the BBC sports page where a stats company has said that City could finish with more than 100 points this year. It mentions that City have two points more than at this stage last year, are creating more expected goal scoring opportunitys than last year but probably more important are 33% better defensively. Now don't get me wrong, am sure there's a few teams out there that will have there say. But if City statistically are getting better. Are the other also ranks improving even more.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Tashyboy but no,just no ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45791623

Guess thatâ€™s not what Chelsea fans want to hear - first stage in going to Real

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45782303

And here is the shortlist for the Balon Dâ€™Or 

Usual suspects really and will prob be between Modric , Salah and Hazard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2018)

Not surprised Hazard has been "quoted" as wanting to go to Real. I'm sure they are already primed to make a lucrative offer but he (or his sources) don't want to alienate the Chelsea fans, certainly at this stage of the season. As for the Balon D'Or, I think Modric has a good shout. I'd be really surprised if Salah or Hazard get it, not because they didn't have superb seasons but because they don't play for a truly fashionable club. It's that petty and simple in my opinion


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45791623

Guess thatâ€™s not what Chelsea fans want to hear - first stage in going to Real

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45782303

And here is the shortlist for the Balon Dâ€™Or

Usual suspects really and will prob be between Modric , Salah and Hazard
		
Click to expand...

If it is for the player of 2018, Salah along with a few others are not exactly finishing the year with a bang, however Messi, Hazard and a few others are.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 8, 2018)

To be honest it's inevitable that Hazard will end up at Real. If Zidane hadn't of stepped down in the Summer then he'd be there for this season. Think you'll find that whoever replaces the fella currently there at the end of this season will determine whether Hazard goes. But the story on BBC sport is basically just a re-hash of what Hazard said a few months ago. 

Whether Hazard goes also depends on where Neymar and Mbappe end up playing next season. Neymar to Real has been going on longer than Hazard to Real. And Real are bound to also be interested in Mbappe given Benzema's age. The question will be whether Real can actually afford to buy all 3 (let's face they'll get away with breaching any of the FIFA Fair Play rules). Abramovich is a canny operator and will probably only let Hazard go for a world record fee.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2018)

PieMan said:



			To be honest it's inevitable that Hazard will end up at Real. If Zidane hadn't of stepped down in the Summer then he'd be there for this season. Think you'll find that whoever replaces the fella currently there at the end of this season will determine whether Hazard goes. But the story on BBC sport is basically just a re-hash of what Hazard said a few months ago.

Whether Hazard goes also depends on where Neymar and Mbappe end up playing next season. Neymar to Real has been going on longer than Hazard to Real. And Real are bound to also be interested in Mbappe given Benzema's age. The question will be whether Real can actually afford to buy all 3 (let's face they'll get away with breaching any of the FIFA Fair Play rules). Abramovich is a canny operator and will probably only let Hazard go for a world record fee.
		
Click to expand...

Think Mbappe will end up at Barcelona now but Neymar still at Madrid with Hazard

Donâ€™t think they would be able to get World Record Fed because of the amount of time left on his contract - donâ€™t expect Madrid would pay over Â£200mil on a guy who will be free in 12 months - not sure what the fee would be -Â£70mil max maybe - could be why hazard wonâ€™t sign a new contract ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2018)

PieMan said:



			To be honest it's inevitable that Hazard will end up at Real. If Zidane hadn't of stepped down in the Summer then he'd be there for this season. Think you'll find that whoever replaces the fella currently there at the end of this season will determine whether Hazard goes. But the story on BBC sport is basically just a re-hash of what Hazard said a few months ago.

Whether Hazard goes also depends on where Neymar and Mbappe end up playing next season. Neymar to Real has been going on longer than Hazard to Real. And Real are bound to also be interested in Mbappe given Benzema's age. The question will be whether Real can actually afford to buy all 3 (let's face they'll get away with breaching any of the FIFA Fair Play rules). Abramovich is a canny operator and will probably only let Hazard go for a world record fee.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think Real will really get all three?


----------



## PieMan (Oct 8, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do you think Real will really get all three?
		
Click to expand...

Why not? Wouldn't be the first time they've gone bold with big name signings. Granted it's usually been 1 every season, but they're having a bad start to their season and need an overhaul of their starting XI.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 8, 2018)

I remember Hazard would be leaving and Coutinho would be stopping at Liverpool ðŸ¤”
Probably best just to see what happens ðŸ˜†


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Why not? Wouldn't be the first time they've gone bold with big name signings. Granted it's usually been 1 every season, but they're having a bad start to their season and need an overhaul of their starting XI.
		
Click to expand...

There would be no point in acquiring Neymar AND Hazard, unless they plan on selling Bale at the same time. You can't play all three of them together. Even debateable whether you can play Neymar & Hazard together since they play the same position. For my money, Hazard is the better player so they'd be sensible just to sign him and forget Neymar altogether. Mbappe on the other hand though... Hazard, Mbappe, Bale would be a frightening front three.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			There would be no point in acquiring Neymar AND Hazard, unless they plan on selling Bale at the same time. You can't play all three of them together. Even debateable whether you can play Neymar & Hazard together since they play the same position. For my money, Hazard is the better player so they'd be sensible just to sign him and forget Neymar altogether. Mbappe on the other hand though... Hazard, Mbappe, Bale would be a frightening front three.
		
Click to expand...

Or, Hazard, Kane, Bale?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Or, Hazard, Kane, Bale?
		
Click to expand...

Reckon Bale will be back in the Prem soon enough - Hazard , Kane and Neymar as a front three - Isco and Bale sold to help pay for them


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 9, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Or, Hazard, Kane, Bale?
		
Click to expand...

Can you really see Kane learning Spanish? He can just about get English out.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Can you really see Kane learning Spanish? He can just about get English out. 

Click to expand...

Michael Owen managed!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 9, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Michael Owen managed!
		
Click to expand...

Managed to warm the subs bench over there ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Oct 9, 2018)

I thought Hazard was going to go straight after the world cup, the Â£200m price tag may have put RM off. I'd love him to stay at Chelsea but I don't see it happening sadly. We'll cope without him but it'll be a huge gap to fill.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 9, 2018)

Tarkus1212 said:



			I thought Hazard was going to go straight after the world cup, the Â£200m price tag may have put RM off. I'd love him to stay at Chelsea but I don't see it happening sadly. We'll cope without him but it'll be a huge gap to fill.
		
Click to expand...

Hazard has wanted to go for awhile and his recent interview shows he still wants a move, no surprise heâ€™s playing out of his skin to better his chances of a move, could be argued that he only puts the effort in when it suits him.


----------



## Slime (Oct 9, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Hazard has wanted to go for awhile and his recent interview shows he still wants a move, no surprise heâ€™s playing out of his skin to better his chances of a move, *could be argued that he only puts the effort in when it suits him*.
		
Click to expand...

Harsh, but it wouldn't surprise me one bit!


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 9, 2018)

Slime said:



			Harsh, but it wouldn't surprise me one bit!
		
Click to expand...

Harsh maybe but if you look back on his Chelsea career he went missing a awfull lot.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Harsh maybe but if you look back on his Chelsea career he went missing a awfull lot.
		
Click to expand...

I just think Hazard has improved a lot. Three years ago I wouldn't have said he was quite good enough for Real, but now he definitely wouldn't look out of place there. He is incredible at the moment. Dribbling is almost Messi-esque.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 10, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Hazard has wanted to go for awhile and his recent interview shows he still wants a move, no surprise heâ€™s playing out of his skin to better his chances of a move, could be argued that he only puts the effort in when it suits him.
		
Click to expand...

Better that than what Sanchez did at Arsenal, i.e. downed tools. We have, or had before retirement, the ability to resign and go and find another job. Or find another job and give a month's notice. Footballers don't have that choice.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2018)

Hobbit said:



*Better that than what Sanchez did at Arsenal, i.e. downed tools.* We have, or had before retirement, the ability to resign and go and find another job. Or find another job and give a month's notice. Footballers don't have that choice.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, people thought it was that at the time, but he's continued playing just as badly at United.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			To be fair, people thought it was that at the time, but he's continued playing just as badly at United. 

Click to expand...

It must be catching. The whole Utd team have it. Jose brought it from Chelsea - he's the carrier.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 10, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			It must be catching. The whole Utd team have it. Jose brought it from Chelsea - he's the carrier.
		
Click to expand...

Think it's called Sanchezitis.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2018)

So England are playing tonight, I just found out, ha. Given the number of drop-outs the team could have an interesting look to it. I'd guess the team will look something like this:
Pickford
Walker Stones Maguire
Trippier Winks Henderson Barkley Chilwell
Sterling Kane​Although I wouldn't be surprised if Gomez gets a start. I think if he hadn't have got the injury, he'd have been the left centre back at the World Cup, and consequently we wouldn't even be dreaming of Maguire as a regular starter now. But he took his chance well, and now it's a selection dilemma. I still think Gomez is better suited to it though.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 12, 2018)

This is just weird. Eerie even. Why could they not have let the England fans in.


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			This is just weird. Eerie even. Why could they not have let the England fans in.
		
Click to expand...

like watching a low level training session!

still on the plus side Harry Winks is gonna be the answer to Englands need for a creative midfielder


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 12, 2018)

fundy said:



			like watching a low level training session!

still on the plus side Harry Winks is gonna be the answer to Englands need for a creative midfielder 

Click to expand...


Winks is not playing ðŸ¤” when he did play for England before he got injured he looked very promising. Had a good season for Spurs as well.


----------



## fundy (Oct 12, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



*Winks is not playing *ðŸ¤” when he did play for England before he got injured he looked very promising. Had a good season for Spurs as well.
		
Click to expand...

not stopped the comms having as the next latest and greatest, just shows how short we are in there I guess


----------



## Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

Literally can't stand watching England anymore yet I still do it... we always seem so devoid of creativity and intelligence on the ball.


----------



## IainP (Oct 12, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Literally can't stand watching England anymore yet I still do it... we always seem so devoid of creativity and intelligence on the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because they don't play in grounds with standing areas?


----------



## Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

IainP said:



			Is that because they don't play in grounds with standing areas? 

Click to expand...

I do miss a standing area...

That being said I wouldn't pay to go in one and watch England anymore


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2018)

Shocking miss by Rashford which summed up a drab affair. Very weird atmosphere and lack of a crowd didn't make it a good viewing spectacle, but there again nor did the game. I guess an away point to Croatia isn't a bad result. I'm another that would love a standing area. If it works in Germany why can't it work here apart from the FA and government being blinkered by the tragedy at Hillsborough. I think grounds, especially in the PL and championship have moved on immeasurably and could accommodate such an area


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shocking miss by Rashford which summed up a drab affair. Very weird atmosphere and lack of a crowd didn't make it a good viewing spectacle, but there again nor did the game. I guess an away point to Croatia isn't a bad result. I'm another that would love a standing area. If it works in Germany why can't it work here apart from the FA and government being blinkered by the tragedy at Hillsborough. I think grounds, especially in the PL and championship have moved on immeasurably and could accommodate such an area
		
Click to expand...

Recently went to the rugby , standing was ok with smaller crowd .
But canâ€™t see it happening in the prem.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Recently went to the rugby , standing was ok with smaller crowd .
But canâ€™t see it happening in the prem.
		
Click to expand...

There is already a safe standing area in one of the largest football stadiums in the UK.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 13, 2018)

ger147 said:



			There is already a safe standing area in one of the largest football stadiums in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Nostalgia is ok but I spent many a Saturday in the Kop and donâ€™t fancy it again.
I am not against it as such but canâ€™t see it at Anfield.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Nostalgia is ok but I spent many a Saturday in the Kop and donâ€™t fancy it again.
I am not against it as such but canâ€™t see it at Anfield.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if anything further has happened since as this is from April of this year...

https://www.skysports.com/football/news/11669/11312487/liverpool-fans-back-celtics-safe-standing


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 13, 2018)

Most fans remember the atmosphere standing created the close proximity to each other and yes the danger.
Those seated standing area wonâ€™t recreate that .
But as I say I am not against it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Nostalgia is ok but I spent many a Saturday in the Kop and donâ€™t fancy it again.
I am not against it as such but canâ€™t see it at Anfield.
		
Click to expand...

The proposed changes are a million times  safer than back in the days of thd old kop.

I'm not sure where your ST is but the kop right now and probably many other stands around the country arent very safe.

I've had grown  fellas flying over my head and ending up 5 rows down celebrating a last minute Lovren winner and it was carnage.

Rail seating, not safe standing, stops that problem.

Nobody wants to go back to the days of overcrowded stands.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Most fans remember the atmosphere standing created the close proximity to each other and yes the danger.
*Those seated standing area wonâ€™t recreate that .*
But as I say I am not against it.
		
Click to expand...

It might not recreate it but it will definitely imorove the sanitised atmospheres we get now.

Look at Celtics stand and tell us the atmosphere hasnt improved.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 13, 2018)

We sit more or less behind the dugouts and even in the new stand you are right itâ€™s like climbing Everest.

Yes I agree with you , as I said I am not against it but would like a chance to see the Celtic standing area.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 13, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			The proposed changes are a million times  safer than back in the days of thd old kop.

I'm not sure where your ST is but the kop right now and probably many other stands around the country arent very safe.

I've had grown  fellas flying over my head and ending up 5 rows down celebrating a last minute Lovren winner and it was carnage.

Rail seating, not safe standing, stops that problem.

Nobody wants to go back to the days of overcrowded stands.
		
Click to expand...

I think my shins are going to be purple forever now from smashing them against the seats in front.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			We sit more or less behind the dugouts and even in the new stand you are right itâ€™s like climbing Everest.

Yes I agree with you , as I said I am not against it but would like a chance to see the Celtic standing area.
		
Click to expand...

i'm in the Kemlyn, rd end but try and get on the kop for cup games where its standing for most of them and a night mare for smashing knees and shins!!

Armchair ST holders havent got a scooby what were on about hereðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## ger147 (Oct 13, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			The proposed changes are a million times  safer than back in the days of thd old kop.

I'm not sure where your ST is but the kop right now and probably many other stands around the country arent very safe.

I've had grown  fellas flying over my head and ending up 5 rows down celebrating a last minute Lovren winner and it was carnage.

Rail seating, not safe standing, stops that problem.

Nobody wants to go back to the days of overcrowded stands.
		
Click to expand...

I was knocked into the row behind at a Celtic vs Barcelona game at Parkhead when Celtic scored their 1st goal and the 2 guys beside me who knocked me over at the first Celtic goal landed 2 rows in front when Celtic scored a 2nd goal - not recently obviously!! 

As a reasonably tall chap, I don't feel particularly safe high up in the stands when you have to stand and the back of the seat in front doesn't even reach your knees...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 13, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			i'm in the Kemlyn, rd end but try and get on the kop for cup games where its standing for most of them and a night mare for smashing knees and shins!!

Armchair ST holders havent got a scooby what were on about hereðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

When they did the stand I was looking forward to a bit more legroom but my arse is numb when it gets to half time.
I think we have less room now than when the old wooden seats were in and they were more comfy!

I have seen lots of people fall over the seat backs it only takes a little shove.

Reading this back I am thinking more a rail to stand to may just work as long as everyone in the section is ok with standing.
Itâ€™s wether the club will finance this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			When they did the stand I was looking forward to a bit more legroom but my arse is numb when it gets to half time.
I think we have less room now than when the old wooden seats were in and they were more comfy!

I have seen lots of people fall over the seat backs it only takes a little shove.

Reading this back I am thinking more a rail to stand to may just work as long as everyone in the section is ok with standing.
Itâ€™s wether the club will finance this.
		
Click to expand...

Dont know if you went to Dortmund in 2001 for the UEFA cup final, but I stood in the "yellow wall", which has rail seating.

You can stand or sit on a high "bar stool" type style fold down seat. I was about 10 rows from the back, so a looooong way up, but from memory, you could still sit in your seat and still let others walk past you, as well.

I'm also in favour of rail seating. As I know from the Kop, you can sing when seated, but you can sing better and louder when your standing up (as per the European games and the big games).


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 13, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dont know if you went to Dortmund in 2001 for the UEFA cup final, but I stood in the "yellow wall", which has rail seating.

You can stand or sit on a high "bar stool" type style fold down seat. I was about 10 rows from the back, so a looooong way up, but from memory, you could still sit in your seat and still let others walk past you, as well.

I'm also in favour of rail seating. As I know from the Kop, you can sing when seated, but you can sing better and louder when your standing up (as per the European games and the big games).
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t travel abroad for reds.
The more I hear the more I like the sound of it.
Especially from reds fans as itâ€™s a very serious subject for us 
Thanks lads.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Didnâ€™t travel abroad for reds.
The more I hear the more I like the sound of it.
Especially from reds fans as itâ€™s a very serious subject for us
Thanks lads.
		
Click to expand...

Dont get me wrong, I can understand if anyone doesnt want "standing" at Anfield, due to Hillsborough, but if you look at it with an open mind, you may see the benefits of it.

Like most crowd situations though, large movements of hundreds or thousands of people can still be problematic, so may be harder to steward. Especially if people want to crowd together in other areas where they shouldnt be, which could still happen, so think you still need to limit access to certain areas, but as a physical piece of furniture the rail seating can be safer than rows of seats.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 13, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dont know if you went to Dortmund in 2001 for the UEFA cup final, but I stood in the "yellow wall", which has rail seating.

You can stand or sit on a high "bar stool" type style fold down seat. I was about 10 rows from the back, so a looooong way up, but from memory, you could still sit in your seat and still let others walk past you, as well.

I'm also in favour of rail seating. As I know from the Kop, *you can sing when you are winning *but you can sing better and louder when your standing up (as per the European games and the big games).
		
Click to expand...

Fixed for you my old mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 14, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Fixed for you my old mate

Click to expand...

We havent won nothing for a few years mate, still singing though......

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/gianluigi-buffon-anfield-ibrox-among-13393460

I still remember two of them CL semis at Anfield, when youse wore them brown shorts.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			We havent won nothing for a few years mate, still singing though......

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/gianluigi-buffon-anfield-ibrox-among-13393460

*I still remember two of them CL semis at Anfield, when youse wore them brown shorts.*


Click to expand...

At least you still remember


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dont get me wrong, I can understand if anyone doesnt want "standing" at Anfield, due to Hillsborough, but if you look at it with an open mind, you may see the benefits of it.

Like most crowd situations though, large movements of hundreds or thousands of people can still be problematic, so may be harder to steward. Especially if people want to crowd together in other areas where they shouldnt be, which could still happen, so think you still need to limit access to certain areas, but as a physical piece of furniture the rail seating can be safer than rows of seats.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is, the current seating due to the points already mentioned, is more dangerous than simply â€˜openâ€™ standing imo.  When you fall now itâ€™s an unnatural fall with obstacles, so youâ€™re more likely to be hurt than you are if you fall without any obstacles.  However, the clubs now have a get out as we all know itâ€™s seated and we shouldnâ€™t stand, so the clubs have no, or believe they have no liability should we fall and become injured. 

A rail system is the perfect answer as it allows you to stand and not be pushed forward over the current seating in front which doesnâ€™t conform to any H&S protection, and doesnâ€™t need to because weâ€™re not supposed to stand in seated areas! 

Rail areas could/should be placed in stands behind both goals with traditional seating to the sides so fans have a choice to match their match day needs both for a personal experience and preference and those that simply canâ€™t stand for long or any period of time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Nostalgia is ok but I spent many a Saturday in the Kop and donâ€™t fancy it again.
I am not against it as such but canâ€™t see it at Anfield.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool fans stand now. They stand in The Kop, the away fans stand wherever they go, pretty much all of them. Standing in seated areas is far more dangerous than the rail systems as you still get a goal surge but there is nowhere to step and get your balance. The rails stop the surges.

Fitting rails is really an acceptance of what is actually happening already. It would also make it safer and be more considerate for those who actually want to sit but can't as they would not be able to see what is happening.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 14, 2018)

Some of the away ends I've been in are far more dangerous than a standing stand will ever be.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 14, 2018)

Fish said:



View attachment 25682
View attachment 25683


The thing is, the current seating due to the points already mentioned, is more dangerous than simply â€˜openâ€™ standing imo.  When you fall now itâ€™s an unnatural fall with obstacles, so youâ€™re more likely to be hurt than you are if you fall without any obstacles.  However, the clubs now have a get out as we all know itâ€™s seated and we shouldnâ€™t stand, so the clubs have no, or believe they have no liability should we fall and become injured.

A rail system is the perfect answer as it allows you to stand and not be pushed forward over the current seating in front which doesnâ€™t conform to any H&S protection, and doesnâ€™t need to because weâ€™re not supposed to stand in seated areas!

Rail areas could/should be placed in stands behind both goals with traditional seating to the sides so fans have a choice to match their match day needs both for a personal experience and preference and those that simply canâ€™t stand for long or any period of time.
		
Click to expand...

Agree in the main, but think areas should maybe be limited to say 5,000 as initial tests, and grow if safe and required from there.

At a recent "spirit of Shankly" poll, most Liverpool fans were in favour.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 14, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			Some of the away ends I've been in are far more dangerous than a standing stand will ever be.
		
Click to expand...

I know, them splinters at Goodison can maim.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know, them splinters at Goodison can maim. 

Click to expand...

I think you will find they are 'characterful' splinters


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you will find they are 'characterful' splinters 

Click to expand...

More licks of paint on them than Tower bridge.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			More licks of paint on them than Tower bridge.

Click to expand...

Hey, that paint is holding the ground together . Cracking paint


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 15, 2018)

Score predictions tonight then? I reckon 3-0 Spain. 

We missed Trippier on Friday, who was our best attacking outlet in the World Cup. Missing a right wing back is quite an eye-opener. Sterling returning to his 'favoured' right wing role he plays at City made absolutely no difference. Barkley returned to the brainless player who won't release the ball, rather than the impressive performance he had against Southampton recently. Rashford missed two sitters. Kane was invisible short of one good header that hit the bar. 

Would like to see Winks and Gomez starting tonight.


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2018)

I think we'll win.

Just be different from the norm


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know, them splinters at Goodison can maim. 

Click to expand...

Goodison and Selhurst Park away ends should be condemned.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 15, 2018)

Going to go 2-0 to Spain


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going to go 2-0 to Spain
		
Click to expand...

4-1 Spain, were primed for a drubbing ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## IainP (Oct 15, 2018)

Boom
Well there is the 1


----------



## IainP (Oct 15, 2018)

#counterattacksrus ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going to go 2-0 to England
		
Click to expand...

On the nail again Homer. ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 15, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			On the nail again Homer. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Happy to get it so wrong. Best first half I've seen from England in a very long time. I've been a critic of Sterling but a great finish for the first and glad he and Rashford have got away goals for England now.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 15, 2018)

Bloody hell, I'm in shock.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 15, 2018)

Just seen the last two mins as I was watching summat else. Not bad score at the moment. ðŸ˜³


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 15, 2018)

Fish said:



			4-1 Spain, were primed for a drubbing ðŸ˜Ÿ
		
Click to expand...

 Step away from that fizzy cider


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			Goodison and Selhurst Park away ends should be condemned.
		
Click to expand...

Did you ever go to Swansea's vetch field back in the day - 3rd world, that was.


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Did you ever go to Swansea's vetch field back in the day - 3rd world, that was.
		
Click to expand...

As was the away supporters end of the old Dell.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 15, 2018)

If you squint Pickford looks like Claudio Bravo from City ðŸ˜


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 15, 2018)

England doing their best to snatch defeat from the hands of victory.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 15, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			If you squint Pickford looks like Claudio Bravo from City ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

That's not a good thing...
Although his distribution is excellent, I prefer a bit more gravitas from my keeper. He seems to get more excitable and error prone as the game gets more interesting. Not good.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			If you squint Pickford looks like Claudio Bravo from City ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I dont know he looked more like Brazil's no.1 before.......

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...vows-not-risks-like-Liverpool-goalkeeper.html


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 15, 2018)

Tried hard to give Spain a way back in and Pickford needs to learn some common sense. Enough high profile keeping errors like that for him to study and at this level you will get caught if you take liberties. That said 3-2 away to Spain is a great result with a young side again. Pleased for Sterling and Rashford and very impressed by Gomez, Be nice to finish the group off with a good win at home to Croatia next month


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2018)

Piece said:



			I think we'll win.
		
Click to expand...

. Boom!

Seven minutes of injury time!?! . Score line flattered Spain there. Well played, nice to see pace and youth. If we drop Eric Dier for someone more mobile, even better.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tried hard to give Spain a way back in and Pickford needs to learn some common sense. Enough high profile keeping errors like that for him to study and at this level you will get caught if you take liberties. That said 3-1 away to Spain is a great result with a young side again. Pleased for Sterling and Rashford and very impressed by Gomez, Be nice to finish the group off with a good win at home to Croatia next month
		
Click to expand...

It was 3-2 Homer ðŸ˜

England had 42 clearances. Didn't quite seem the thumping it looks.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 15, 2018)

Bazzatron said:



			Goodison and Selhurst Park away ends should be condemned.
		
Click to expand...

I sit in the same stand as the away fans when I go, the whole stand is a dump....but its our dump!

We tried to condemn it ourselves last season when Brighton visited.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 15, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			We tried to condemn it ourselves last season when Brighton visited.
		
Click to expand...

But you made the mistake of trying to do it when they were still there


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 15, 2018)

So Sterling can finish ! What a goal.
Thought kane played very well.
But we dropped back second half and let them back in the game.

Donâ€™t know why all the pundits thought it was a pen , the Spanish player clearly puts his hands on Pickford first.
The ref got it right.
We played fantastic first half but itâ€™s hard to do it for 97mins ,


----------



## Wolf (Oct 16, 2018)

Piece said:



. Boom!

Seven minutes of injury time!?! . Score line flattered Spain there. Well played, nice to see pace and youth.* If we drop Eric Dier for someone more mobile, even bette*r. 

Click to expand...

100% Agree, I literally don't see what Spurs fans or anyone that picks him think is so special about. As DM he has got to become more mobile and increase his passing ability.


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2018)

Wolf said:



			100% Agree, I literally don't see what Spurs fans or anyone that picks him think is so special about. As DM he has got to become more mobile and increase his passing ability.
		
Click to expand...

But he did put a huge tackle on Ramos, (for which he was incorrectly yellow carded), and that's always a good thing!!


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Oct 16, 2018)

Slime said:



			But he did put a huge tackle on Ramos, (for which he was incorrectly yellow carded), and that's always a good thing!!
		
Click to expand...

Shocking yellow card from the ref - fantastic challenge imho.  I'd go as far to say that it shook Ramos and may have helped with the discord in Spains back four in the first half.  Ramos likes to be a bully and if he gets bullied he wilts!!

I thought Eric Dier played well last night, but some of his last few appearances haven't been great; you could argue that Rashford and Sterling have been the same, but last night their finishing in the first half was excellent.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm no Dier fan, but this is a bit of a daft time to criticise him, he's just played very well against Croatia and Spain. Absolutely loved that challenge on Ramos, given that all he did was put the ball out for a goal kick it was obvious he wanted to stick one on him. Was a fantastic tackle, god knows how the ref thinks it's a yellow (same for Maguire later on).

Didn't know what I was witnessing last night. We finally saw the City Sterling in an England shirt, Rashford played well and Kane was phenomenal as a kind of false 9 / targetman with the other two running off him! It was great to see Gomez and Winks get a game and do excellently as well. Two great young players there, I hope they both continue to start regularly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2018)

Look what happens when you play clearly talented players in a formation and system that suits them and they play with their club week in week out - you get the best out of them.

The two tackles by Dier and Maguire were superb and Pickfords â€œincidentâ€ not sure if itâ€™s a penalty because the forward appeared to grab him first ?!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Look what happens when you play clearly talented players in a formation and system that suits them and they play with their club week in week out - you get the best out of them.

The two tackles by Dier and Maguire were superb and Pickfords â€œincidentâ€ not sure if itâ€™s a penalty because the forward appeared to grab him first ?!
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to look at it again but I felt it would have been a harsh penalty. When he slides in he definitely gets the ball, and prior to that both players are holding each other so it's a coin toss which way you give it.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 16, 2018)

I didn't see dier's tackle, but I did see McGuire's. I can see where the ref's coming from - absolutely cleaned him out after taking the ball. You just can't do that any more, upsetting as it is for the middle aged amongst us (I include myself in that).


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2018)

pendodave said:



			I didn't see dier's tackle, but I did see McGuire's. I can see where the ref's coming from - absolutely cleaned him out after taking the ball. You just can't do that any more, upsetting as it is for the middle aged amongst us (I include myself in that).
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it was overly dangerous though. If you're coming in with momentum like that, you can't hide your trailing leg (which is what tripped him). The studs were not high - which is the main criteria that _should_ be outlawed - and taking the ball followed by the man used to be considered a good tackle. If that's going to start being punished by a yellow then we are on the road to slide tackles being out of the game completely.


----------



## Piece (Oct 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm no Dier fan, but this is a bit of a daft time to criticise him, *he's just played very well against Croatia and Spain.* Absolutely loved that challenge on Ramos, given that all he did was put the ball out for a goal kick it was obvious he wanted to stick one on him. Was a fantastic tackle, god knows how the ref thinks it's a yellow (same for Maguire later on).

Didn't know what I was witnessing last night. We finally saw the City Sterling in an England shirt, Rashford played well and Kane was phenomenal as a kind of false 9 / targetman with the other two running off him! It was great to see Gomez and Winks get a game and do excellently as well. Two great young players there, I hope they both continue to start regularly.
		
Click to expand...

Not to this observer! . I don't think he's played well for a while for both white shirts. He just looks heavy and immobile, imho. As a DM, I don't think I saw him break up too much. Perhaps I'm being picky...?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 16, 2018)

Piece said:



			Not to this observer! . I don't think he's played well for a while for both white shirts. He just looks heavy and immobile, imho. As a DM, I don't think I saw him break up too much. Perhaps I'm being picky...?
		
Click to expand...

He's still light years better than Henderson though.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2018)

Piece said:



			Not to this observer! . I don't think he's played well for a while for both white shirts. He just looks heavy and immobile, imho. As a DM, I don't think I saw him break up too much. Perhaps I'm being picky...?
		
Click to expand...

I felt he was our best player against Croatia. So did WhoScored.com. Last night was a bit tougher but he still did very well. I don't have any faith in him for Spurs and I'd rather see Wanyama take his place, but it can't be denied he played well in these two England games.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'd have to look at it again but I felt it would have been a harsh penalty. When he slides in he definitely gets the ball, and prior to that both players are holding each other so it's a coin toss which way you give it.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly could have gone either way on the penalty decision but what it did highlight was the danger of players believing their own publicity. 

Reporters state Pickford is good with his feet and all of a sudden he tries being Johann Cruyff.

His overall performance was rather shaky and on another night that sort of error could be very costly. 

Trouble is we aren't blessed with options.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Certainly could have gone either way on the penalty decision but what it did highlight was the danger of players believing their own publicity.

Reporters state Pickford is good with his feet and all of a sudden he tries being Johann Cruyff.

His overall performance was rather shaky and on another night that sort of error could be very costly.

Trouble is we aren't blessed with options.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Our keeper options at the moment are no more than adequate. He's only a half decent shot stopper, his only real strength is his long kicking, which is excellent and produced a few chances last night with long punts up to Kane (who still had work to do to make the most of them, mind). I would have had Pope number 1 by now if he hadn't have got injured. He was by far the best last season at actual goalkeeping, rather than kicking. And he's an absolute giant, very imposing, by contrast to Pickford who is a dwarf by goalkeeping standards. It would have been better if Butland had got a summer move also, if he was playing Premier League and in good form he'd be competing for the jersey, but he's never going to win it off of performances in the Championship.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Agree. Our keeper options at the moment are no more than adequate. He's only a half decent shot stopper, his only real strength is his long kicking, which is excellent and produced a few chances last night with long punts up to Kane (who still had work to do to make the most of them, mind). I would have had Pope number 1 by now if he hadn't have got injured. He was by far the best last season at actual goalkeeping, rather than kicking. And he's an absolute giant, very imposing, by contrast to Pickford who is a dwarf by goalkeeping standards. It would have been better if Butland had got a summer move also, if he was playing Premier League and in good form he'd be competing for the jersey, but he's never going to win it off of performances in the Championship.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Pickford is like Bravo in the bad as well as the good. The question is, are a couple of goals scored via his distribution worth the dodgy keeping? He's better than Bravo in the equation atm, and I'm sure the stats team have calculated his xG contributions at both ends of the pitch. He's never going to get taller, but a bit less of the hot headedness would go a long way to improving him.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 16, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Yep. Pickford is like Bravo in the bad as well as the good. The question is, are a couple of goals scored via his distribution worth the dodgy keeping? He's better than Bravo in the equation atm, and I'm sure the stats team have calculated his xG contributions at both ends of the pitch. He's never going to get taller, but a bit less of the hot headedness would go a long way to improving him.
		
Click to expand...

Above all else I would like to see the coaches working on the strength of the his wrists. 

A couple of times again last night he stopped a shot but  seemed to have no control over where the ball went after he parried it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 16, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Yep. Pickford is like Bravo in the bad as well as the good. The question is, are a couple of goals scored via his distribution worth the dodgy keeping? He's better than Bravo in the equation atm, and I'm sure the stats team have calculated his xG contributions at both ends of the pitch. He's never going to get taller, but a bit less of the hot headedness would go a long way to improving him.
		
Click to expand...

Has row Z gone from the game?
I was always told if in dought row Z is the best option.
Now itâ€™s all about ball retention thatâ€™s why they get in trouble as attackers know this!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Has row Z gone from the game?
I was always told if in dought row Z is the best option.
Now itâ€™s all about ball retention thatâ€™s why they get in trouble as attackers know this!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! 

It may not be considered "sexy" football but if the keeper is being closed down lumping it into Row Z or long  downfield allows the rest of the team to regain their shape.

Surely preferable to having to rush back and protect an exposed goal.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2018)

I would be interested to know what instructions Southgate gives Pickford. Presumably he will dictate whether ball retention is paramount or if row z is on the table. Pickford may be following instructions, as seems to be case at Arsenal this year, City as well I would guess.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would be interested to know what instructions Southgate gives Pickford. Presumably he will dictate whether ball retention is paramount or if row z is on the table. Pickford may be following instructions, as seems to be case at Arsenal this year, City as well I would guess.
		
Click to expand...

Southgate would never ask  a player to attempt things beyond his ability and that is exactly what Pickford attempted to do when he was caught out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2018)

Emre is doing exactly that with Cech at Arsenal. Do we know for definite that Southgate isn't doing the same? Daft if he is though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Emre is doing exactly that with Cech at Arsenal. Do we know for definite that Southgate isn't doing the same? Daft if he is though.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong.  I'm not saying Southgate doesn't want Pickford playing it out from the back.

What he wouldn't want is to see his keeper taking stupid risks in his own box when he is in a one on one situation. 

There's a reason why he is  a goalkeeper and not a n outfield player.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2018)

I agree and hope you are right.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 16, 2018)

You canâ€™t pre empt a one on one situation like that !
Just take the danger out of the equasion / goal or throw in , no brainer!


----------



## user2010 (Oct 17, 2018)

Nice headline on the back page of the Mirror this morning.
Paul 'ginger monobrow' Scholes tell Moanrinho to 'Stop moaning and start coaching'


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			He's still light years better than Henderson though.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling that Pep has been grooming John Stones to play DM as cover for Fernadinho. If that comes off it would be interesting for England.


----------



## Big_G (Oct 17, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Has row Z gone from the game?
		
Click to expand...

Still alive and well, ask Riyad Mahrez


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would be interested to know what instructions Southgate gives Pickford. Presumably he will dictate whether ball retention is paramount or if row z is on the table. Pickford may be following instructions, as seems to be case at Arsenal this year, City as well I would guess.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is, the goalkeeper has to apply common sense as well. I'm sure the manager is saying keep the ball by passing it short wherever possibly, but I doubt he's saying pass it short at all times no matter what, even if it's not on and costs us a goal. The keeper has to be intelligent enough to keep ball as much as possible, but sense when there's danger and hoof it upfield. Pickford did find Kane with some great long balls so he has that weapon in his locker too. 

Cech is a different story. He's being asked to play that way but he simply isn't capable of it. He's still the old breed of keepers where they make saves and were not really asked to use their feet very much. So it's worked out pretty badly for him. I'm sure Leno is in the process of being phased in though, I thought he was brought in to perform this exact role for the new manager.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2018)

Totally agree. Common sense should come into it but when I see what is happening at Arsenal with Cech I am not sure it is happening there. Cech seems to be under instructions not to kick no matter what.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 20, 2018)

Firstly I must admit that l don't see enough of Man U to criticise so instead I will ask a question. 

Was that first half performance by  Lukaku typical?


His runs have been predictable and he has shown the first touch of a brick wall. 

I just hope for United's sake that it is just  a one-off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2018)

Well that was prob the best result all round suspect Utd fans would feel the most disappointed dropping two points so late

Chelsea fans chanting at a manager who won them multiple trophies and prob their most successful manager - he responds in kind

After all his antics on the touchlines over the years you would have thought Maureen would be used to opponents celebrating too close - can see a few punishments coming up for a few


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053638514645045249


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Firstly I must admit that l don't see enough of Man U to criticise so instead I will ask a question.

Was that first half performance by  Lukaku typical?


His runs have been predictable and he has shown the first touch of a brick wall.

I just hope for United's sake that it is just  a one-off.
		
Click to expand...

How he's played for about 5 years against the top teams, so yeah, pretty typical.

City were bloody good today. Won 5-0 and hardly broke a sweat.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 20, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			How he's played for about 5 years against the top teams, so yeah, pretty typical.

City were bloody good today. Won 5-0 and hardly broke a sweat.
		
Click to expand...

Did you go Dan. Be interesting to see the Kompany challenge again. Anyway i was impressed with Burnley when they had the ball. Went after 8 mins. Had a 3 and 5 yr old with me and missis T. Good to see KDB back. Saw Foden for 10 mins and he looks class.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2018)

Dear Fulham. Please learn to defend. Thank you


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 20, 2018)

Very odd today's footie thread, nowt from the Utd, Chelsea or Liverpool mob.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 20, 2018)

Business as usual for us LFC boys.... mo Salah goal, 3 points, clean sheet, nothing to brag about*



*This is sarcasm


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Very odd today's footie thread, nowt from the Utd, Chelsea or Liverpool mob.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what is needed to be said - didnâ€™t play very well with the final ball being poor but got the three points and the win to stay joint top 

And Kompany prob should have been sent off - high and dangerous with studs going in


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not sure what is needed to be said - didnâ€™t play very well with the final ball being poor but got the three points and the win to stay joint top

And Kompany prob should have been sent off - high and dangerous with studs going in
		
Click to expand...


When it happened we were at the other end of the ground and at the time honestly couldn't see what had really happend. Thought it looked naughty on MOTD If it had happend to A city player I would of said a sending off. Thought the Sane tackle was worse than Kompanys in the sense of " why do it there". What did mark me with MOTD was a challenge on Mendy. He won a high header and whoever it was hallenged Mendy who spun 180 whilst airborne. It was very naughty but nowt is shown.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 21, 2018)

Get in. Great substitutions, we have got out of jail . 

Top stuff for Tosun to score. We look better with a proper centre forward rather than a fake one but he needs to score to get picked.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Very odd today's footie thread, nowt from the Utd, Chelsea or Liverpool mob.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing from the Chelsea boys they got battered


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 21, 2018)

Referee was dreadful. Zaha made 6 or 7 fouls and somehow got away without a booking, some of the worst reffing I've seen in a top flight game.

So glad we got the 3 points in the end. Palace came for a 0-0, they were time wasting from the first 5 minutes. Everyone went mad in the stands when DCL converted the 1st. 2nd half was awesome.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 21, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Get in. Great substitutions, we have got out of jail .
		
Click to expand...

Just wish we had a manager who would make substitutions! The last 20 minutes was crying out for fresh legs but RH is not a manager who likes to change the team. Not good.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 21, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Palace came for a 0-0
		
Click to expand...

Hit the bar, missed a pen, had something like 40% possession away from home? Apart from the last 15 I thought we looked the more threatening team???

The big difference was your managers willingness to change his team and bring on subs. Your bench is decent and won you the game, fair play.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 21, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Nothing from the Chelsea boys they got battered
		
Click to expand...

Yeah a 2-2 drubbing ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Clutching at straws ðŸ˜†


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 22, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Hit the bar, missed a pen, had something like 40% possession away from home? Apart from the last 15 I thought we looked the more threatening team???

The big difference was your managers willingness to change his team and bring on subs. Your bench is decent and won you the game, fair play.
		
Click to expand...

You were time wasting from the first minute. Keeper was taking forever to take every goal kick, free-kick, players were kicking the ball away to delay set plays, staying down an unnecessary amount of time, was ridiculous. Maybe just noticed it more from the stands but was painful to watch at times. I also disagree that you were the more threatening team, we dominated the game, you had opportunities but we controlled the game and created more and looked more like scoring the whole game - and the stats back that up - more possession, way more shots, more corners, more shots on target. Zaha was very impressive though, has to be said, whenever he got the ball we struggled to get it off him, so strong, quick and a beast on the ball. He was getting a bit of a ribbing from our fans for his constant fouling and should have been booked but his general play was superb, was great watching him from the stands, he's got everything.

Have to say also, Andre Gomes looked seriously impressive in midfield. A Jorginho-esque midfielder, he ran the midfield, started basically all of our attacks, he was superb, MOTM for me. Think a midfield trio of Gomes, Gana and Gylfi could be very good indeed. Very positive signs and 3 wins on the bounce!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Have to say also, Andre Gomes looked seriously impressive in midfield. A Jorginho-esque midfielder, he ran the midfield, started basically all of our attacks, he was superb, MOTM for me. Think a midfield trio of Gomes, Gana and Gylfi could be very good indeed. Very positive signs and 3 wins on the bounce!
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear. We are now developing some depth, depth with creativity.

What are your thoughts in playing Richarlison through the middle up top? I'm not a fan but being at the game you get to see the whole picture. I'd rather someone else was the focal point and he could come and go, be more random.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good to hear. We are now developing some depth, depth with creativity.

What are your thoughts in playing Richarlison through the middle up top? I'm not a fan but being at the game you get to see the whole picture. I'd rather someone else was the focal point and he could come and go, be more random.
		
Click to expand...

Gomes is going to be a brilliant signing on yesterdays evidence, was so impressed by him.

Didn't work yesterday. A lot of our play down the wings was negated by not having anyone in the box to whip it into, and Richarlison just seemed to get bullied a bit by Sakho and Tomkins. Once Tosun came on we looked a lot better. I'd like to see Bernard or Lookman out right, Richarlison left and Cenk up top. Was amazing to see the difference in Cenk after he got the goal as well, looked confident again and had a couple of nice runs late on and looked really threatening. Walcott was dreadful yesterday. Lazy, rarely made forward runs so was giving Seamus no options, only started running at Van Aanholt in the last 10 mins he was on the pitch and had no final product, was not good. Looked a different side when Lookman and DCL came on for Walcott and Bernard (who didn't have his best game yesterday either, was very wasteful in possession).


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 22, 2018)

Tosun will be banging them in now is free of the burden of leading out my Fantasy Team of course.   My three-man defence of Trippier, Robertson and Mendy got me most of my points this week!

In other news, stop the press - Sissoko got an assist. He did something useful! Assisted the only goal in beating West Ham away, that's worth the 30 mil right there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2018)

That was similar to my thinking. Cenk seems to be a confidence player and his lack of goals has weighed him down. I think we look better with him up top but only if he is the guy from the last 10 minutes yesterday. We can be strong out wide but playing it into no one, or realising that no one is there and so not playing it, is pointless.

The good news now is that if Walcott has one of his stinkers, or any other midefielder, then we can swap him out, we have options. Perhaps could have happened earlier but that is being hyper critical. The future is blue .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			In other news, stop the press - Sissoko got an assist. He did something useful! Assisted the only goal in beating West Ham away, that's worth the 30 mil right there.
		
Click to expand...

If you ever want to cheer a Toon fan up, and boy do they need it, then mention Sissoko. Their faces light up, the grin starts to spread. Then they will utter those few words, "how the F... did we get Â£30m for him" . Even now, after a good few years it still has the same effect.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you ever want to cheer a Toon fan up, and boy do they need it, then mention Sissoko. Their faces light up, the grin starts to spread. Then they will utter those few words, "how the F... did we get Â£30m for him" . Even now, after a good few years it still has the same effect.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that will all change after his glorious assist at the weekend?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Surely that will all change after his glorious assist at the weekend?
		
Click to expand...



Nope.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 22, 2018)

17+ shots in our last 3 games. We managed 17 shots in 1 match in the whole of last season. 98 shots and 53 corners in our last 6. 7 matches in a row where we've had more shots and corners than the opposition. THIS is what we wanted to see after watching Allardyce football last year.


----------



## fundy (Oct 22, 2018)

you have to wonder what arsenal do on the training ground, its clearly not learning to defend as a side still. xhaka still strolling around, giving it away for fun , a right back at left back with no cover, holding way out of his depth, bellerin wanting to play up front and ozil barely kicked the ball. could easily be 2 or 3 down already

one thing is for sure, theres still no leader out there and that has to be addressed above all else in the next window (along with getting rid of the square pegs that dont fit in the round holes)


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 22, 2018)

Um, 0 1. Poor from Arsenal.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 22, 2018)

Xhaka in the book.


----------



## fundy (Oct 22, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Xhaka in the book.
		
Click to expand...

ching ching


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2018)

Gotta say, ave not seen a lot of Arsenal this year, but they look poor. Yet a win would put them fourth ðŸ˜³


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 22, 2018)

Now that is a surprise.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2018)

Smart finish from Ozil. Took it well. Doesn't take away from how open Arsenal look at the back these days.


----------



## fundy (Oct 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Smart finish from Ozil. Took it well. Doesn't take away from how open Arsenal look at the back these days.
		
Click to expand...

no fit left back and on 4th choice centre half, right back wants to play up front doesnt leave much at the back sadly  and still fulham would die for our defense eh homie


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2018)

fundy said:



			no fit left back and on 4th choice centre half, right back wants to play up front doesnt leave much at the back sadly  and still fulham would die for our defense eh homie 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ leave Homer alone, let him have a day off. ðŸ‘


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 22, 2018)

Auba, you cannot stop him scoring.


----------



## fundy (Oct 22, 2018)

get xhaka out of the middle, give Ozil room to play and have Aubam on the pitch, seems pretty clear to me  beautiful to watch, one more goal plse


----------



## fundy (Oct 22, 2018)

were gonna win the league, were gonna win the league, now youre gonna believe us.........

ok were not but great to see us playing some top football again, now to sort out the other end!


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Tosun will be banging them in now is free of the burden of leading out my Fantasy Team of course.   My three-man defence of Trippier, Robertson and Mendy got me most of my points this week!

In other news, stop the press - Sissoko got an assist. He did something useful! Assisted the only goal in beating West Ham away, that's worth the 30 mil right there.
		
Click to expand...

He also nearly cost us a win after losing possession like a injured giraffe just outside the box, sure the reason he started in games at the start of the season was to put him in the shop window which backfired as, well you know. the rest.ðŸ˜€


----------



## Wolf (Oct 23, 2018)

Thing with arsenal yes we're struggling at the back but that's because we still need a new centre back as Mustafi is terrible, Koscielny still out till at least the festive period, need another Left back and a right back that can defend. Bellerin is a good player but he is more wing back than full back. 

Ozil gets pelters and in past season I've not been his biggest fan yes he can't defend but he is producing  the goods this season for assists. Auba is simply superb, Leno for me is developing and should remain as our No1 long term. 

We are far from the finished article as a whole but we are more competitive this year, starting to play how Unai wants going forward and in contention. So even though it's still work in process us Arsenal fans finally have something we can see producing results and getting better after years of mediocrity..


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2018)

Was surprised to read plaudits for Ozil when I got home last night. I had watched the first 40 minutes of that game, and I'm not sure he even touched the ball. Leicester were bossing it up to that point.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Was surprised to read plaudits for Ozil when I got home last night. I had watched the first 40 minutes of that game, and I'm not sure he even touched the ball. Leicester were bossing it up to that point.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing with Ozil we come to accept he will drift out of games all the while we don't have the ball, it's his contribution when we do have it with his clinical final ball that makes a difference..  

Also good to see that in games where we're under the cosh for 40 plus minutes we can still get the win. Never happened when we played Wenger Ball we couldn't deal with pressure then..


----------



## pendodave (Oct 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Was surprised to read plaudits for Ozil when I got home last night. I had watched the first 40 minutes of that game, and I'm not sure he even touched the ball. Leicester were bossing it up to that point.
		
Click to expand...

Saw bits and pieces of this. Was there anything in particular that caused such a dramatic change in the balance of play? Leicester were fantastic for the first half, arsenal good for the second. Rum old game, football...


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2018)

fundy said:



			no fit left back and on 4th choice centre half, right back wants to play up front doesnt leave much at the back sadly  and still fulham would die for our defense eh homie 

Click to expand...

I never really get this response. I know yours was said with a bit of humour. 

But as a Saints fan, Iâ€™ve heard it sooo many times. Almost as though the size of the club you support somehow validates your opinion more than what hat you actually have to say.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 23, 2018)

As a Gooner my concern with the current run of good results our owners will be even more reluctant to release funds for new players...


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 23, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			As a Gooner my concern with the current run of good results our owners will be even more reluctant to release funds for new players...
		
Click to expand...

I think they are banking on AMN, Reiss Nelson, Smith Rowe, and Eddie N to step up. That way they don't need to spend.


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I never really get this response. I know yours was said with a bit of humour.

But as a Saints fan, Iâ€™ve heard it sooo many times. Almost as though the size of the club you support somehow validates your opinion more than what hat you actually have to say.
		
Click to expand...

not sure i understand your response, mine has nothing to do with the size of the club, was more referring to fulham shipping 4 at cardiff at the weekend (and 2+ every game)


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Saw bits and pieces of this. Was there anything in particular that caused such a dramatic change in the balance of play? Leicester were fantastic for the first half, arsenal good for the second. Rum old game, football...
		
Click to expand...

the biggest differences were moving xhaka out of the middle which gave Ozil room to play and bringing Aubamayang on for me


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 23, 2018)

fundy said:



			not sure i understand your response, mine has nothing to do with the size of the club, was more referring to fulham shipping 4 at cardiff at the weekend (and 2+ every game)
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t meant at you as such, hence me commenting youâ€™d said it in a friendly manner. But many a time when a fan of a smaller club criticises a big clubs players. The response of â€œyour team would love emâ€is predictable. Of course a poor team (comparatively) would like top four players. But Fulham shipping goals isnt really relevant when commenting on a poor arsenal defence.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			It wasnâ€™t meant at you as such, hence me commenting youâ€™d said it in a friendly manner. But many a time when a fan of a smaller club criticises a big clubs players. The response of â€œyour team would love emâ€is predictable. Of course a poor team (comparatively) would like top four players. But Fulham shipping goals isnt really relevant when commenting on a poor arsenal defence.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I'm not sure Mustafi and Holding are any better than what Fulham have.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2018)

Juventus playing the perfect away game at Old Trafford. Got the lead and keeping the ball and then picking a pass. Tidy finish by Silva has given City a lead in a game they are running


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 23, 2018)

Anyone see any of the football tonight.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 23, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Anyone see any of the football tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I think a more reasonable question would be, does anyone really subscribe to BT Sports anymore? ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I think a more reasonable question would be, does anyone really subscribe to BT Sports anymore? ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

There must be one of us on here that subscribes. ðŸ˜


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Anyone see any of the football tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I watched Man U v Juve but not on BT Sport, ahem.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I think a more reasonable question would be, does anyone really subscribe to BT Sports anymore? ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I have bt sport but thought it would be more entertaining watching the bake off with the mrs.ðŸ˜€


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 23, 2018)

Just had a look at the results , predictable win for City and poor result for Man U , looks like bake off was the right choiceðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 24, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I think a more reasonable question would be, does anyone really subscribe to BT Sports anymore? ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Yep! MotoGP and speedway ðŸ‘...


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 24, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Just had a look at the results , predictable win for City and poor result for Man U , looks like bake off was the right choiceðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Not to sure about the predictable bit, rad last night that no English team had won there before in nine attempts. Pep also said it was the best performance he has seen in his time at City. Sounds like City played there A+ game


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Not to sure about the predictable bit, rad last night that no English team had won there before in nine attempts. Pep also said it was the best performance he has seen in his time at City. Sounds like City played there A+ game
		
Click to expand...

Yea I was being flippant ðŸ‘ was a good win for you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			I have bt sport but thought it would be more entertaining watching the bake off with the mrs.ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Disappointing semi final. Standard was poor all round. I'm hoping Rahul pulls it around for the final.

CL, not interesting for (many) people who's club is not involved.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Disappointing semi final. Standard was poor all round. I'm hoping Rahul pulls it around for the final.

CL, not interesting for (many) people who's club is not involved.
		
Click to expand...

I actually watched Bake Off for the very time. First impressions were that Rahul is a moody diva, and I hated him, and that Ruby is bang tidy so she's my favourite.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			There must be one of us on here that subscribes. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

De gea was MOM again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I actually watched Bake Off for the very time. First impressions were that Rahul is a moody diva, and I hated him, and that Ruby is bang tidy so she's my favourite.
		
Click to expand...

You need to have watched more of it. Rahul is a blast. He is a scientist and is not particularly capable of social interaction. He is also chronically lacking in confidence. He has been good all series but the last two episodes he has been pants. Ruby went for the Henry VIII serving wench top last night, she knows how to get Paul's vote. She has been poor up until the last two weeks but even last night she was only the best of a poor bunch, nothing more.

Keeping on a football theme, if De Gea isn't the top paid palyer at Utd then he needs to sack his agent. He has been the most important player in that team for a good 2-3 years.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You need to have watched more of it. Rahul is a blast. He is a scientist and is not particularly capable of social interaction. He is also chronically lacking in confidence. He has been good all series but the last two episodes he has been pants. Ruby went for the Henry VIII serving wench top last night, she knows how to get Paul's vote. She has been poor up until the last two weeks but even last night she was only the best of a poor bunch, nothing more.

Keeping on a football theme, if De Gea isn't the top paid palyer at Utd then he needs to sack his agent. He has been the most important player in that team for a good 2-3 years.
		
Click to expand...

No sorry, I won't be swayed. Ruby all the way. She can toast my crumpets any day.

I think we all know that Sanchez is the highest paid player at United.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think we all know that Sanchez is the highest paid player at United.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but who is more important? It is a no contest job.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Anyone see any of the football tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Like Piece, I saw it but not through BT!
I actually thought United did okay!
Juve's goal was a bit fortunate that the rebound went to one of their players and United were unlucky that the shot that hit the post then hit the keeper's face and went to safety.
No doubt that Juve were the better team, but they're one of the very best teams around and we put them under a fair bit of pressure in the 2nf half.
It was good to see Lindelof have a really solid game, I just hope he can build on that ....................... although Mourinho will probably drop him for the next game!
It was also good to see Ronaldo get a great reception too.
The Valencia draw against Young Boys was a bit of a boost.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2018)

Shocking dive from Mane. Defender merely held the arm out. Hardly flailing and very soft. Went done like AJ had hit him


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shocking dive from Mane. Defender merely held the arm out. Hardly flailing and very soft. Went done like AJ had hit him
		
Click to expand...

On this occasion I can't agree, elbow to the throat. 100% penalty.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			On this occasion I can't agree, elbow to the throat. 100% penalty.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think the defender did too much wrong. Wasn't a swinging arm and Mane looked for it and went down easily as if he's been punched


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			On this occasion I can't agree, elbow to the throat. 100% penalty.
		
Click to expand...

Never a penalty - hardly touched him and Mane went down like he had been shot - we should have had one couple mins before when the guy was grabbing hold of Firmino in the box


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 24, 2018)

Poor from Spurs again tonight as with the game with Inter we dominated the game ,we need to learn to win these games, should really have pressed a lot harder to get the third goal. No chance of qualifying now .


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Never a penalty - hardly touched him and Mane went down like he had been shot - we should have had one couple mins before when the guy was grabbing hold of Firmino in the box
		
Click to expand...

I disagree.  definite pen, the player had let the ball run out and he stepped across and used his elbow  to make sure mane never got past.

Mane's reaction was embarrassing though.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Mane's reaction was embarrassing though.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t disagree there, but I donâ€™t think it was a penalty but justice was done with Mane missing the penalty he took. At least  his goal for no4 was a good one and worthy.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Mane's reaction was embarrassing though.
		
Click to expand...

I think thats the exact issue with it.... anywhere else on the pitch the ref would give a free kick as it's an easy foul.  It wasn't a swing of the elbow or anything malicious, but it was a straight arm across the player that caught him on the neck/throat.  As said last night, penalty all day long.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I think thats the exact issue with it.... anywhere else on the pitch the ref would give a free kick as it's an easy foul.  It wasn't a swing of the elbow or anything malicious, but it was a straight arm across the player that caught him on the neck/throat.  As said last night, penalty all day long.
		
Click to expand...

It was a blatant elbow, one to stop mane in his tracks. He looked to see where mane was then moved across him, he never ran in the direction of the ball.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree.  definite pen, the player had let the ball run out and he stepped across and used his elbow  to make sure mane never got past.

Mane's reaction was embarrassing though.
		
Click to expand...

Oo dont know, after seeing the replays dont think it was.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo dont know, after seeing the replays dont think it was.
		
Click to expand...

You need to get to specsavers ace ðŸ˜€


----------



## Piece (Oct 25, 2018)

Who is going to a football game this weekend? Will interested to see who on here does go.

I'll be at Wat v Hudd with my juniors.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 25, 2018)

Piece said:



			Who is going to a football game this weekend? Will interested to see who on here does go.

I'll be at Wat v Hudd with my juniors.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll be watching the mighty Saints v Newcastle. 

Should be a nice 0-0.......


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2018)

So far, Arsenal do not deserve anything from this game. Scrappy at best. Loads of shirt pulling, and simulation from both teams, but should have been two pens against so far


----------



## Wolf (Oct 25, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			So far, Arsenal do not deserve anything from this game. Scrappy at best. Loads of shirt pulling, and simulation from both teams, but should have been two pens against so far
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not pretty is it Lichsteiner not showing the consistency and experience we signed him for and itâ€™s more a battle of who play acts better so far


----------



## ger147 (Oct 25, 2018)

Celtic getting pumped as usual.  It's not so bad when it's a Barca or a RM that's turning you over but getting seriously pumped from teams you would hope to be able to seriously compete with...

No 2nd half in my house tonight, time for some YouTube golf videos


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 25, 2018)

I haven't seen the incident with Mane but I think the discussion here shows how difficult it is for a referee to make the correct decision. When even Liverpool fans have different opinions over whether it was a penalty or not for their team it highlights the problems refs face.



*To be clear (because I know how this forum can be sometimes) - I've used the words "even Liverpool fans" only because it was a Liverpool player involved in the incident and I am not implying anything else from that phrase. If it had been Lukaku instead of Mane I would've used "even Man Utd fans".


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 25, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Celtic getting pumped as usual.  It's not so bad when it's a Barca or a RM that's turning you over but getting seriously pumped from teams you would hope to be able to seriously compete with...

No 2nd half in my house tonight, time for some YouTube golf videos 

Click to expand...

Why would you expect Celtic to be able to "seriously compete" with one of the top teams in the Bundesliga given the relative strengths of the two domestic leagues?


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			So far, Arsenal do not deserve anything from this game. Scrappy at best. Loads of shirt pulling, and simulation from both teams, but should have been two pens against so far
		
Click to expand...

so we took Ozil/Laca etc to russia and brought them on when the game was won, now at 0-0 we keep them sat on the bench. I really must be missing something

Get in Wellbeck


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2018)

fundy said:



			so we took Ozil/Laca etc to russia and brought them on when the game was won, now at 0-0 we keep them sat on the bench. I really must be missing something

Get in Wellbeck
		
Click to expand...

Yep, was kinda hoping it wasn't Welbz on the end of that, but it was, and fairplay to him, he stuck it away.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 25, 2018)

Welbeck... Legend..

He isn't exactly a superstar but he does put in a good shift every time he plays and I like that about him


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Welbeck... Legend..

He isn't exactly a superstar but he does put in a good shift every time he plays and I like that about him
		
Click to expand...

So do I, but, athleticism apart, often his finishing is a bit iffy.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 25, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			So do I, but, athleticism apart, often his finishing is a bit iffy.
		
Click to expand...

Oh indeed i agree his finishing is questionable, but now we have a lead he the best man to have on defend from the front and grind it out.


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2018)

Wolf said:



			we have a lead he the best man to have on defend from the
		
Click to expand...

Decent win, they dont lose many at home at all Sporting. Good to keep the winning run going

Ramsey sadly a negative again for me tonight, not being picked in the big games and not really putting in a shift when selected, that situation really shouldve been sorted by now and needs doing sooner rather than later! Based on prior evidence expect he leaves either in Jan for peanuts or for nothing in the summer


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 25, 2018)

Not quite sure how the results keep coming...
But, not complaining whilst they do...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 25, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ll be watching the mighty Saints v Newcastle.

Should be a nice 0-0.......
		
Click to expand...

I'm calling that as last game on MotD, already ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ger147 (Oct 25, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Why would you expect Celtic to be able to "seriously compete" with one of the top teams in the Bundesliga given the relative strengths of the two domestic leagues?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say expect, I said hope.  It's not too long ago that Celtic beat Barcelona in the CL at home and were undefeated home and away against Man C a few seasons back in the CL.  The relative strengths of the leagues hasn't changed much during that period and Celtic were competing a good bit better just a few years back.  The current side are far poorer than the fans would expect.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2018)

ger147 said:



			I didn't say expect, I said hope.  It's not too long ago that Celtic beat Barcelona in the CL at home and were undefeated home and away against Man C a few seasons back in the CL.  The relative strengths of the leagues hasn't changed much during that period and Celtic were competing a good bit better just a few years back.  The current side are far poorer than the fans would expect.
		
Click to expand...

It all starts with the manager and Rodgers poor european record continues into its 5th season.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 25, 2018)

ger147 said:



			I didn't say expect, I said hope.  It's not too long ago that Celtic beat Barcelona in the CL at home and were undefeated home and away against Man C a few seasons back in the CL.  The relative strengths of the leagues hasn't changed much during that period and Celtic were competing a good bit better just a few years back.  The current side are far poorer than the fans would expect.
		
Click to expand...

But aren't the resources open to RB Leipzig now much greater than those of Celtic. 

It is not just English Premier League clubs that now have much greater financial strength. 

Sad state of affairs as the Celtic side of 1967 remains one of my all time favourites.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 25, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			But aren't the resources open to RB Leipzig now much greater than those of Celtic.

It is not just English Premier League clubs that now have much greater financial strength.

Sad state of affairs as the Celtic side of 1967 remains one of my all time favourites.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic got Â£30m in cash from UEFA re. the European campaign from last season, not including gate money, hospitality etc., the most money they've ever made from a European campaign.  And the side is significantly weaker this season than last.

Having said that, Celtic's away European record has been truly awful for some years.  Saw earlier that they have won 1 of their last 27 away matches in Europe (not including qualifying rounds), that is truly woeful and goes back a lot further than this season, Rodgers etc.  And it's not the losing that's the issue, it's the lack of ability to compete, tonight for example, and the manner of the goals lost.  The Celtic defence would be dropped for a School's Under 16 match at the weekend based on tonight's performance.  A simple cross ball following a throw-in, 2 Celtic players completely miss the ball and leave an opponent a free shot at lashing the ball in the back of the net.  That's not about a lack of resources IMHO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It all starts with the manager and Rodgers poor european record continues into its 5th season.
		
Click to expand...

Why Such bitterness towards your ex managers?


----------



## ger147 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It all starts with the manager and Rodgers poor european record continues into its 5th season.
		
Click to expand...

You can't pin only 1 win out of the last 27 (not including qualifying rounds) on Rodgers, goes back way further and runs much deeper than that.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 25, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why Such bitterness towards your ex managers?
		
Click to expand...

Because the players always did everything perfectly even when they lost?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2018)

ger147 said:



			You can't pin only 1 win out of the last 27 (not including qualifying rounds) on Rodgers, goes back way further and runs much deeper than that.
		
Click to expand...

Look at his avatarðŸ¤·â€â™‚
Classic bitter scouser.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2018)

ger147 said:



			You can't pin only 1 win out of the last 27 (not including qualifying rounds) on Rodgers, goes back way further and runs much deeper than that.
		
Click to expand...

Since Rodgers has been at Celtic, I think you can. Rodgers' record in europe speaks for itself. Some of the dross Celtic have struggled against is embarrassing and the manager has to shoulder the blame imo.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Since Rodgers has been at Celtic, I think you can. Rodgers' record in europe speaks for itself. Some of the dross Celtic have struggled against is embarrassing and the manager has to shoulder the blame imo.
		
Click to expand...

You can't pin a run of poor results on a manager who wasn't there when the vast majority of those poor results took place.

I'm no great fan of Rodgers btw, he should have walked in the summer when his top striker was sold against his wishes on deadline day and not replaced.  I also don't like how he dealt with Boyata.  But from a Celtic point of view, there's not much point in making Â£40m from a European campaign if you follow that up by selling two of your best players and not replacing them.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 25, 2018)

ger147 said:



			And it's not the losing that's the issue, it's the lack of ability to compete, tonight for example, and the manner of the goals lost.  The Celtic defence would be dropped for a School's Under 16 match at the weekend based on tonight's performance.  A simple cross ball following a throw-in, 2 Celtic players completely miss the ball and leave an opponent a free shot at lashing the ball in the back of the net.  That's not about a lack of resources IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Greater resources generally means better players which, in turn, means fewer mistakes. 

And, crazy though it sounds, Â£30 million is not big money these days.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2018)

ger147 said:



			You can't pin a run of poor results on a manager who wasn't there when the vast majority of those poor results took place.

I'm no great fan of Rodgers btw, he should have walked in the summer when his top striker was sold against his wishes on deadline day and not replaced.  I also don't like how he dealt with Boyata.  But from a Celtic point of view, there's not much point in making Â£40m from a European campaign if you follow that up by selling two of your best players and not replacing them.
		
Click to expand...

*Since Rodgers has been at Celtic, I think you can.* *Rodgers' record in europe speaks for itself.*

Rodgers is responsible for the results  and performances in europe since he's been at celtic. 

He had 2 poor european campaigns while he was at liverpool and its carried on at Celtic.  I just don't think he's cut out for european football.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 25, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Greater resources generally means better players which, in turn, means fewer mistakes.

And, crazy though it sounds, Â£30 million is not big money these days.
		
Click to expand...

Plus gate money and selling 2 of their best players, they had Â£60m they could have spent in the summer and they only spent money on 1 player.  They should have enough to compete with teams like RB Leipzig IMHO.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



*Since Rodgers has been at Celtic, I think you can.* *Rodgers' record in europe speaks for itself.*

Rodgers is responsible for the results  and performances in europe since he's been at celtic.

He had 2 poor european campaigns while he was at liverpool and its carried on at Celtic.  I just don't think he's cut out for european football.
		
Click to expand...

And my point which you seem to be missing is that Celtic have been on a dreadful run of away performances since long before Rodgers arrived, so in this case I'll happily disagree with you i.e. I think you can't.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 25, 2018)

ger147 said:



			And my point which you seem to be missing is that Celtic have been on a dreadful run of away performances since long before Rodgers arrived, *so in this case I'll happily disagree with you i.e. I think you can't*.
		
Click to expand...


You've obviously got me mixed up witb someone else.....

I havent missed your point, just because celtic have been poor in previous seasons in europe under different managers, does that give Rodgers a free ride? is it unreasonable to expect rodgers to improve european results?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			You've obviously got me mixed up witb someone else.....

I havent missed your point, just because celtic have been poor in previous seasons in europe under different managers, does that give Rodgers a free ride? is it unreasonable to expect rodgers to improve european results?
		
Click to expand...

Why Hodgson as your avatar?
Talk about dwelling on the past,let it go La.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			You've obviously got me mixed up witb someone else.....

I havent missed your point, just because celtic have been poor in previous seasons in europe under different managers, does that give Rodgers a free ride? is it unreasonable to expect rodgers to improve european results?
		
Click to expand...

Not when the board sell his best players from under him against his wishes and don't replace them.

On his poor European record so far, I'm not sure getting gubbed off Barcelona and PSG counts as a bad season, just par for the course when you are effectively a small club in European terms.  My disappointment stems from a very poor summer transfer window as I could see the team would be going backwards despite having the cash to strengthen but not doing so, and its disappointing to see the inevitable come to fruition on nights like tonight.

As I said above, I'm no big fan of Rodgers but IMO things wouldn't really be any better right now no matter who the manager is, so while he has to take his share of the blame for poor results/performances Rodgers is not the big problem at Celtic Park at the moment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			You need to get to specsavers ace ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

They do hearing aids now - dont need one for you though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 25, 2018)

Piece said:



			Who is going to a football game this weekend? Will interested to see who on here does go.

I'll be at Wat v Hudd with my juniors.
		
Click to expand...

L'pool vs Cardiff for me, then on the ale afterwards. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 26, 2018)

Taking my boys and two of their friends to watch Colchester v Lincoln. Â£21 for all of us as I can take up to 4 under 11's free on my ticket.


----------



## Junior (Oct 26, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Welbeck... Legend..

He isn't exactly a superstar but he does put in a good shift every time he plays and I like that about him
		
Click to expand...

He played well last night.  His header shouldn't have been disallowed either.   Decent result given Sporting's home form in recent times.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 26, 2018)

I must admit I have lost interest in football at the moment I just canâ€™t get myself up for it I donâ€™t know why!
Even the way we are playing just donâ€™t know why.
Donâ€™t even watch on telly now.
Told my son he can have my ticket for the rest of the year so will see after Christmas.

Might go watch the kids playing this weekend in local park.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 26, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I must admit I have lost interest in football at the moment I just canâ€™t get myself up for it I donâ€™t know why!
Even the way we are playing just donâ€™t know why.
Donâ€™t even watch on telly now.
Told my son he can have my ticket for the rest of the year so will see after Christmas.

Might go watch the kids playing this weekend in local park.
		
Click to expand...

Hand your season ticket in if your not "enjoying it", theres plenty of young lads and girls who'd appreciate a lot more than you.


----------



## fundy (Oct 26, 2018)

See Spurs are now staying at Wembley until the end of 2018, hoping to be in the new stadium finally in January

Do I hear February, or March, or August lol


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Hand your season ticket in if your not "enjoying it", theres plenty of young lads and girls who'd appreciate a lot more than you.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what I have done my son is going instead of me.
I have had it for donkeys years , who are you to tell me what to do?
I may get my love of the game back in the future so why should I give my ticket back as itâ€™s not so easy to get another one.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2018)

fundy said:



			See Spurs are now staying at Wembley until the end of 2018, hoping to be in the new stadium finally in January

Do I hear February, or March, or August lol
		
Click to expand...

After half a season, there is no way they should be allowed to change grounds. It's a nonsense.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 26, 2018)

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/new...tons-seamus-coleman-makes-incredible-15336255

Fair play, Seamus Coleman, and not for the first time either.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s what I have done my son is going instead of me.
I have had it for donkeys years , who are you to tell me what to do?
I may get my love of the game back in the future so why should I give my ticket back as itâ€™s not so easy to get another one.
		
Click to expand...

Its our best start to a season in over 20years, unbeaten, we've conceded 3 goals, whilst not playing our usual high standard of football and you're not enjoying it???  what else do you want from it? Are you unhappy because you've got nothing to moan about?

As for the ST, its not actually yours ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Its our best start to a season in over 20years, unbeaten, we've conceded 3 goals, whilst not playing our usual high standard of football and you're not enjoying it???  what else do you want from it? Are you unhappy because you've got nothing to moan about?

As for the ST, its not actually yours ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Oddly enough Stu, I can kinda understand where CC98 is coming from. A guy I know said a couple of years ago he is losing the love for City. We were gobsmacked. He mentioned he misses the old days at Maine rd. Oh ah, getting battered most weekends that was proper fun. He said he is just not feeling it. Not the Tash, I am proper feeling it at the mo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Its our best start to a season in over 20years, unbeaten, we've conceded 3 goals, whilst not playing our usual high standard of football and you're not enjoying it???  what else do you want from it? Are you unhappy because you've got nothing to moan about?

As for the ST, its not actually yours ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

All credit to the owners hey ðŸ˜„


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2018)

BT sport have cancelled their score show today, sounds like Glenn Hoddle collapsed in the studio and has been taken to hospital


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Its our best start to a season in over 20years, unbeaten, we've conceded 3 goals, whilst not playing our usual high standard of football and you're not enjoying it???  what else do you want from it? Are you unhappy because you've got nothing to moan about?

As for the ST, its not actually yours ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

If you read my post correctly I said Football not just Liverpool!
Liverpool are playing some great stuff and I take my hat off to Klopp although I am not a fan of his.
He has turned the club around.

Itâ€™s about me nothing else.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 27, 2018)

What an idiot (noble this is)

Great game at Leicester , they started stronger but we got into the game and were on top

Then that waste of a wage gets sent off.. stupid challenge the bloke is going nowhere!!!! No excuse for a poor tackle like that 

Be lucky to get a point now.. not much we can do from the bench either

Some captain eh? We are down to bare bones in terms of depth with injuries so that idiot decides letâ€™s make it even thinner


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 27, 2018)

What a result , bit gutted to only get a point but canâ€™t be greedy. So impressed with the defence considering start of season we looked so bad with 11 men so to play so well with 10

To go up end and almost score when they had just made it 1-1 aswell cracking

Without arnie aswell

Real team performance 

Noble doesnâ€™t deserve to get back in that side for a long time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2018)

Different week same crap. Think the clock is tick for you Slavisa. Great to have these noble attacking options but we can't ship so many goals every week and expect to stay up. Get it sorted


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2018)

Leicester owner's helicopter crashes just outside the stadium after picking him up.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/foot...0UzcY#ICID=ios_TMNewsApp_AppShare_Click_Other


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2018)

Mustafi. Still a liability. Really need to get rid.


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Mustafi. Still a liability. Really need to get rid.
		
Click to expand...

For sure, brainless tackle again. 2 centre halfs got to be top of the shopping list next window, preferably one or both with some leadership capabilities!

Hopefully we'll start playing now weve gone behind

BTW if Ayews wasnt a penalty surely he has to go for a second yellow for diving? Ref really found a middle ground of doing nothing on that decision


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2018)

Decent hit that, makes up for the last 20 that ended up in row Z  

Would like to see Ramsey on in the middle here too now


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice punch assist from Lacazette there


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2018)

fundy said:



			Nice punch assist from Lacazette there 

Click to expand...

I would like to care, but I don't. A goal is a goal.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2018)

I would also like to see Monreal fit again.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2018)

Dive? Looks like it.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 28, 2018)

I guess it equals out.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Zaha is a scandalous player, he should go in goal.
He has no shame.


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2018)

For someone who moans how much hes fouled hes not shy to either dive or leave his own foot in Zaha! Still wish wed bought him a couple of years ago mind

Zaha or Iwobi lol


----------



## PieMan (Oct 28, 2018)

No Hazard, no problem!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 28, 2018)

Apparently Chelsea are a one man team ðŸ¤”
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 28, 2018)

PieMan said:



			No Hazard, no problem!
		
Click to expand...

It was only BurnleyðŸ˜‰ 

I wonder who the blooooo's  want to win today....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2018)

fundy said:



			For sure, brainless tackle again. 2 centre halfs got to be top of the shopping list next window, preferably one or both with some leadership capabilities!

Hopefully we'll start playing now weve gone behind

BTW if Ayews wasnt a penalty surely he has to go for a second yellow for diving? Ref really found a middle ground of doing nothing on that decision
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily.

Just cos something isnt a penalty means a dive happened.

It wasnt a penalty and was just an accidental coming together, but Mustafi's legs did make Ayew trip up.

No penalty, no dive.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			Zaha is a scandalous player, he should go in goal.
He has no shame.
		
Click to expand...

Scandalously good, yep.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Scandalously good, yep.
		
Click to expand...

Penalty all day long ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Penalty all day long ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Penalty all day long ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

That was no different to that Benteke one we got a few seasons ago and you moaned he dived etc, funny now its your player diving its a  " Penalty all day long" ðŸ™„


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2018)

Martial should play in goal


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			That was no different to that Benteke one we got a few seasons ago and you moaned he dived etc, funny now its your player diving its a  " Penalty all day long" ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...


Wholly different Benteke dived Zaha didn't  ðŸ˜


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Martial should play in goal
		
Click to expand...

At least he was fouled first.
Just popping over to the 'Random Irritations' thread to add Pogba to my ever lengthening list!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2018)

Martial was theatric, Pogba was embarrassing. Gutted that he scored the rebound. I hate penalty approaches like that, they should be banned.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Wholly different Benteke dived Zaha didn't  ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Wholly the same.

2 big 6 foot plus, well built players are kicked on the foot, both hit the deck.

Both were penalties.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wholly the same.

2 big 6 foot plus, well built players are kicked on the foot, both hit the deck.

Both were penalties.

Click to expand...

Naw, Benteke had over run the ball and was going no where


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Martial was theatric, Pogba was embarrassing. Gutted that he scored the rebound. I hate penalty approaches like that, they should be banned.
		
Click to expand...

its that kind of childish dabbing rubbish that I would love to see removed from the game.

cant stand seeing wannabe gangsters being twats on the pitch


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 28, 2018)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ scousers bringing up the past again ðŸ˜³


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Great old fashioned tackle by Ashley Young, it was just like Dier's on Ramos ................. superb.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 28, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It was only BurnleyðŸ˜‰

I wonder who the blooooo's  want to win today....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we're like Liverpool - when we play anyone half-decent we only draw......!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ scousers bringing up the past again ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

It's all they've got!


----------



## PieMan (Oct 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			It's all they've got! 

Click to expand...

To be fair it's not a bad past to have! Still going to be miles better than most clubs past, present and future!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Naw, Benteke had over run the ball and was going no where
		
Click to expand...

Showing a lack of rules knowledge there - doesnt matter if the ball is going out of play, if you're fouled, you're fouled.

Some divvies at the time also said that there was no contact.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2018)

I reckon Martial could be a future world record holder for the 100m Butterfly.

Some technique that.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

PieMan said:



			To be fair it's not a bad past to have! Still going to be miles better than most clubs past, present and future!! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I can't argue with that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2018)

How did Smalling get an England call up? That was a pub player tackle.

That, Mr Pogba, is how you take a penalty.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How did Smalling get an England call up? That was a pub player tackle.

That, Mr Pogba, is how you take a penalty.
		
Click to expand...

Ironically it was captain dab pratting about that cost that pen.. well at least caused the situation to happen


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 28, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Ironically it was captain dab pratting about that cost that pen.. well at least caused the situation to happen
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I can't have been alone in enjoying that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 28, 2018)

Lukaku ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## paddyc (Oct 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Penalty all day long ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

 The first one yes, wtf was Mustafi doing going to ground when the ball was barely a yard away, shocking defending from him. The 2nd one common Chris even a die hard must admit that was never a pen. Zaha up to his theatrics all day, so only a matter of time before Atkinson bought one.

Still palace deserved at least a point. Arsenal played decent for 20 mins but never looked much of a threat. Lot of people talking them up, but all there wins have been against sides we should beat. Big games coming up will be better indication of progress under Dick. Still lacking quality to make top 4 i feel.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Showing a lack of rules knowledge there - doesnt matter if the ball is going out of play, if you're fouled, you're fouled.

Some divvies at the time also said that there was no contact.

Click to expand...

Sure the rules say "if you aren't fouled then it's not a foul" interesting that he got more points from the Russian judge than Tom Daly did


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2018)

paddyc said:



			The first one yes, wtf was Mustafi doing going to ground when the ball was barely a yard away, shocking defending from him. The 2nd one common Chris even a die hard must admit that was never a pen. Zaha up to his theatrics all day, so only a matter of time before Atkinson bought one.

Still palace deserved at least a point. Arsenal played decent for 20 mins but never looked much of a threat. Lot of people talking them up, but all there wins have been against sides we should beat. Big games coming up will be better indication of progress under Dick. Still lacking quality to make top 4 i feel.
		
Click to expand...

No less a penalty than the Martial one imo Pat


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Sure the rules say "if you aren't fouled then it's not a foul" interesting that he got more points from the Russian judge than Tom Daly did
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the reason you then signed him.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			No less a penalty than the Martial one imo Pat
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree mate. Mind u how we got away with Lacazette handball for 2nd goal will never know, so I guess ref evened it up.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 28, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I reckon Martial could be a future world record holder for the 100m Butterfly.

Some technique that.
		
Click to expand...

Could get in the same team as Mane.

Both really good players as well.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 28, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Maybe the reason you then signed him.

Click to expand...


What a mistake that's turned out to be !


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 28, 2018)

paddyc said:



			The first one yes, wtf was Mustafi doing going to ground when the ball was barely a yard away, shocking defending from him. The 2nd one common Chris even a die hard must admit that was never a pen.
		
Click to expand...

"It's difficult. I think it's a clear penalty," Xhaka told Sky Sports. "I touched him in the knee.
"The referee gave a penalty. That's football."


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			"It's difficult. I think it's a clear penalty," Xhaka told Sky Sports. "I touched him in the knee.
"The referee gave a penalty. That's football."
		
Click to expand...

seriously, if Xhaka knew what a foul was maybe he'd stop committing them so often lol


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2018)

I know it's highlights, but on MotD2 watching Burnley v Chelsea, I didn't see Burnley have the ball at all. No shots. Nothing in Chelsea's half even. Not any possession!


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2018)

Piece said:



			I know it's highlights, but on MotD2 watching Burnley v Chelsea, I didn't see Burnley have the ball at all. No shots. Nothing in Chelsea's half even. Not any possession!
		
Click to expand...

they had 30% possession, 7 shots of which 1 was on target (chelsea were 24/8 shots) not quite as bad as you saw but bad enough. if they survive its only going to be because theres potentially 3 or more sides even worse


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 29, 2018)

Piece said:



			I know it's highlights, but on MotD2 watching Burnley v Chelsea, I didn't see Burnley have the ball at all. No shots. Nothing in Chelsea's half even. Not any possession!
		
Click to expand...

I know City battered Burnley a couple of weeks ago, but I was impressed with Burnley, they looked compact and organised. City scored a second iffy goal and after that Burnley just imploded. The Burnley I watched v City looked very differant to the Burnley I saw on MOTD. They never pressed and gave Chelsea so much space. That said, I thought Chelsea looked excellent, even without Hazard. Deffo think they are serious contenders for the title with City and Liverpool. Gonna be a good season.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 29, 2018)

paddyc said:



			The first one yes, wtf was Mustafi doing going to ground when the ball was barely a yard away, shocking defending from him. The 2nd one common Chris even a die hard must admit that was never a pen. Zaha up to his theatrics all day, so only a matter of time before Atkinson bought one.

Still palace deserved at least a point. Arsenal played decent for 20 mins but never looked much of a threat. Lot of people talking them up, but all there wins have been against sides we should beat. Big games coming up will be better indication of progress under Dick. Still lacking quality to make top 4 i feel.
		
Click to expand...

They were certainly both penalties. Two daft, clumsy tackles from Arsenal 'defenders', two correct decisions.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Could get in the same team as Mane.

Both really good players as well.
		
Click to expand...

That I cant argue with.

Mane never used to be too bad, but this season hes definitely become more theatrical. Would still lose to Martial in the butterfly, though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			What a mistake that's turned out to be !
		
Click to expand...

A 30million one.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			A 30million one.

Click to expand...

Yes, but we'll get Â£14.50 for him after Christmas ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 29, 2018)

That is a dump of a pitch.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Yes, but we'll get Â£14.50 for him after Christmas ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

The mad thing is hes got all the attributes needed. Pace, power(when he wants to use it), skill and good in the air. He was awesome at Villa. I think we misused him in some ways, but his confidence is now that low. A few goals on the run could see a totally different player.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			That is a dump of a pitch.
		
Click to expand...

1st world problem but the markings on the pitch make it look rubbish as well.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 29, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			The mad thing is hes got all the attributes needed. Pace, power(when he wants to use it), skill and good in the air. He was awesome at Villa. I think we misused him in some ways, but his confidence is now that low. A few goals on the run could see a totally different player.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, he could be the next Emile Heskey ðŸ˜


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 29, 2018)

Said it before and I'll say it again.... Lamela is a disgrace


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 29, 2018)

How does Fernandinho get away with his persistent fouling?


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			How does Fernandinho get away with his persistent fouling?
		
Click to expand...

Do you think it's a bit like scholes? Ie refs know he can't really tackle so he gets a bit of room for error.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 29, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Do you think it's a bit like scholes? Ie refs know he can't really tackle so he gets a bit of room for error.
		
Click to expand...

whatever it is i'm certain its not in the rules of the game.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2018)

City will kick themselves if the don't win this. So wasteful. They're giving spurs a lesson but at 1-0 spurs could still pinch it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			How does Fernandinho get away with his persistent fouling?
		
Click to expand...

Its not just him, city are the worst for tactical fouling.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 29, 2018)

Sissokoâ€™s first touch there.


----------



## paddyc (Oct 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Sissokoâ€™s first touch there. 

Click to expand...

He's different class isnt he!


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 29, 2018)

Is it just me who thinks Mikel Arteta is a double for Captain Black, Captain Scarlets arch enemy


----------



## Junior (Oct 29, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its not just him, city are the worst for tactical fouling.
		
Click to expand...

Standard Pep


----------



## paddyc (Oct 29, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Said it before and I'll say it again.... Lamela is a disgrace
		
Click to expand...

That miss was certainly a disgrace.


----------



## Junior (Oct 29, 2018)

Lamela


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2018)

I know this could go in the random irritations thread but it is about football. City have got their left footed attackers on the right and right footed attackers on the left. Every time they cut in. It's so predictable and very irritating. Just swap for a few minutes, go on Pep.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 29, 2018)

Sissoko. What does he do?!


----------



## Junior (Oct 29, 2018)

Decent game for neutral tho.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 29, 2018)

Wow. Lamela was snide there but Mendy needs a ban for that! He tried to take Lamelaâ€™s head off!


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 29, 2018)

Junior said:



			Decent game for neutral tho.
		
Click to expand...

Spurs have been pony.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Wow. Lamela was snide there but Mendy needs a ban for that! He tried to take Lamelaâ€™s head off!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£drama queen alert!!


----------



## Junior (Oct 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Spurs have been pony.
		
Click to expand...

They pushed on and tried though which I like.  Didn't really threaten aside from the Lamela chance.   Citeh were solid.  Still think Mendy is pants though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 29, 2018)

Flippin Eck, glad that ones over.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 29, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£drama queen alert!!
		
Click to expand...

Full blooded arm swinging punch. Thatâ€™s a red card and then some.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 29, 2018)

Junior said:



			They pushed on and tried though which I like.  Didn't really threaten aside from the Lamela chance.   Citeh were solid.  Still think Mendy is pants though.
		
Click to expand...

Mendy, when he is on it, he is on it. But when he is not, he is deffo pants. Thought the Lamela chance was a bit of Karma for Spurs, that pitch was rubbish. Last time I saw a bobble like that was in Lady Penelope's hair.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Full blooded arm swinging punch. Thatâ€™s a red card and then some.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so but it wasn't head height as you suggested, waist height at most.


----------



## Piece (Oct 29, 2018)

Spurs 0 City 1 Pitch 2


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 29, 2018)

City were certainly the better team but we come back better in the second half and looked better when Winks came on, Lamela's miss looked bad but the ball bobbled just before he hit it, with 3 of our best players out injured and a squad with not enough quality it was always going to be a tough game, City's defence made a good few mistakes tonight and they certainly are savvy on when to foul.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2018)

Fair play to the city centre halves, seem to win nearly every header between them.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Remember them kids on here used to type that dele ali song?


Been a while


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 30, 2018)

Besiktas are trying to get rid of Karius already I see.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Flippin Eck, glad that ones over.
		
Click to expand...

What's the score with Jesus? Doesn't seem relevant any more. You see city all the time, is he still doing it for you?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What's the score with Jesus? Doesn't seem relevant any more. You see city all the time, is he still doing it for you?
		
Click to expand...

Feel a bit sorry for him, he is full of energy and does link up well but the chances of him starting before Aguero is nil. Very similar to Aguero in the sense that he needs a few chances before puttin one away.


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Feel a bit sorry for him, he is full of energy and does link up well but the chances of him starting before Aguero is nil. Very similar to Aguero in the sense that he needs a few chances before *puttin gone away.*

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Aguero's golf is suffering.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2018)

Slime said:



			Sorry to hear that Aguero's golf is suffering. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ sorted.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2018)

Have to be honest looking at that Mendy incident (only just seen it now) - I don't think it's actually trying to hit him. He swings his arm in frustration, obviously felt like hitting him, but if he actually wanted to hit him he would have hit him. He looks where he is before swinging the arm. I don't know if they can really give retrospective punishment for swinging your arm as if to hit someone and not connecting.

That Lamela chance at the end as well, the ball was bobbling all the way on that knackered pitch so a bit of sympathy. He's scored plenty of goals lately so I'll let him off that one. I was only able to watch the first 40-odd minutes, so when I checked at the end I was expecting 3-0 or something. To only lose 1-0 means we must have shown something in the second half, although nothing to show for it obviously. Kane should have scored in the first half when his heavy touch allowed Ederson to get out to him. And I saw that clip of David Silva passing it back instead of just knocking into the net, that was bizarre. Like he didn't realise where he was.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Besiktas are trying to get rid of Karius already I see.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that rumour too.....not surprised at all, should go back to Germany IMO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 30, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I saw that rumour too.....not surprised at all, should go back to Germany IMO.
		
Click to expand...

And change professions?


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 30, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			And change professions?
		
Click to expand...

 no....... he can carry on modelling.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2018)

adam6177 said:



 no....... he can carry on modelling.
		
Click to expand...

I think he could always find work as a Thor lookalike.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think he could always find work as a Thor lookalike.
		
Click to expand...

No way would he catch the hammer.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			No way would he catch the hammer.
		
Click to expand...

 Someone should make a comedy sketch out of that!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



 Someone should make a comedy sketch out of that!
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool fans blaming Sergio Ramos when Thor fails to defeat Thanos ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2018)

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...ing-debt-vs-manchester-city-a8608226.html?amp

Is going into that much debt really going to be worth it in the end for Spurs ?

They will end up with stadium thatâ€™s nice a shiny but unable to buy players of quality because they are too busy servicing the debt .

It seems to me that Spurs have jumped ahead far too quickly -I can understand that they think the stadium will hopefully bring in funds to help build a squad but going to spend most of those funds clearing the debt. Can see the stadium being a bit of a white elephant


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...ing-debt-vs-manchester-city-a8608226.html?amp

Is going into that much debt really going to be worth it in the end for Spurs ?

They will end up with stadium thatâ€™s nice a shiny but unable to buy players of quality because they are too busy servicing the debt .

It seems to me that Spurs have jumped ahead far too quickly -I can understand that they think the stadium will hopefully bring in funds to help build a squad but going to spend most of those funds clearing the debt. Can see the stadium being a bit of a white elephant
		
Click to expand...

Every club goes through this when electing to build a new stadium. See Arsenal a few years ago. We can't all have one just handed to us like West Ham. 

The more pressing obstacle to overcome will be who to bring in as manager when Poch goes to Real though.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 30, 2018)

Interesting times for Spurs. Man City, Liverpool, Chelsea all have better squads IMHO. So that leaves them battling out with Arsenal (doing very at the moment under Dick Emery) and Man Utd for the 4th CL spot at this early stage in the season (I believe Man U will start to pick up a load of points).

Add to that the rumours that will now increase about Poch to Real, and injury to Eriksen (who is a fantastic player and makes them tick) they could be in a bit of trouble if they drop points between now and Christmas and the others keep up their good form.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Every club goes through this when electing to build a new stadium. See Arsenal a few years ago. We can't all have one just handed to us like West Ham.

The more pressing obstacle to overcome will be who to bring in as manager when Poch goes to Real though. 

Click to expand...

Arsenal had success on the field before going ahead to build the stadium - they used regularly CL money and Prem money to help build it plus the sale of Highbury etc - Spurs seem to be just borrowing the lot and any future earnings piled straight into the debt , they have not have any success on the field yet and now with the money not really going to be spent on the field are they going to have any whilst trying to service the debt ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh jesus, just looked at the cost of Spurs new stadium and they're now saying it's worth Â£637m - up 59% from the initial Â£400m figure agreed with Merrill Lynch, HSBC and Goldman Sachs. Mental amount of money. Net debt also looks set to be upto Â£600m. Better hope they maintain the level of performance they've managed the last few years, and stay in the CL or it could be a slippery slope.


----------



## Piece (Oct 30, 2018)

Kane to Real for Â£150m should help


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Arsenal had success on the field before going ahead to build the stadium - they used regularly CL money and Prem money to help build it plus the sale of Highbury etc - Spurs seem to be just borrowing the lot and any future earnings piled straight into the debt , they have not have any success on the field yet and now with the money not really going to be spent on the field are they going to have any whilst trying to service the debt ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think "success in the field" is a primary factor in building a stadium. We were obviously in sound financial condition, plus demand was outweighing the capacity of the old stadium, so that would be why they decided to start work on a new one. Arsenal went from title contender to top four contender when they built theirs, and they still haven't recovered to what they were before. Perhaps we will drop back to being a Europa contender rather than top 4 contender - but the stadium won't be the only factor. It will also be due to the manager and key players moving on and being difficult to replace (and they would be difficult to replace irrespective of the new stadium).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think "success in the field" is a primary factor in building a stadium. We were obviously in sound financial condition, plus demand was outweighing the capacity of the old stadium, so that would be why they decided to start work on a new one. Arsenal went from title contender to top four contender when they built theirs, and they still haven't recovered to what they were before. Perhaps we will drop back to being a Europa contender rather than top 4 contender - but the stadium won't be the only factor. It will also be due to the manager and key players moving on and being difficult to replace (and they would be difficult to replace irrespective of the new stadium).
		
Click to expand...

A club in â€œsound financial conditionâ€ is now running up reported Â£600mil debt - and having to whore out the stadium to help pay for it - maybe that sound financial condition isnâ€™t so sound ?

And the demand will suddenly wain away when the club arenâ€™t competing in the CL regularly, teams playing in the Europa donâ€™t fill the stands - look at Arsenal empty stands and itâ€™s happen more often over the years. Itâ€™s possible that Spurs have had a little flirt with the top level - trying to grab that financial gravy train but itâ€™s already starting to shoot themselves in the foot 

As my mate a Spurs fan said 

Spurs are the only club to advertise that the new stadium is the only place to watch CL in London this year and then get knocked out before moving into the stadium


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A club in â€œsound financial conditionâ€ is now running up reported Â£600mil debt - and having to whore out the stadium to help pay for it - maybe that sound financial condition isnâ€™t so sound ?

And the demand will suddenly wain away when the club arenâ€™t competing in the CL regularly, teams playing in the Europa donâ€™t fill the stands - look at Arsenal empty stands and itâ€™s happen more often over the years. Itâ€™s possible that Spurs have had a little flirt with the top level - trying to grab that financial gravy train but itâ€™s already starting to shoot themselves in the foot

As my mate a Spurs fan said

Spurs are the only club to advertise that the new stadium is the only place to watch CL in London this year and then get knocked out before moving into the stadium
		
Click to expand...

Well it's run over budget obviously. I said we _were_ in solid financial condition when they decided to build it, or they wouldn't have decided to build it would they? Use some common sense.

Demand won't 'wain away' we were selling out White Hart Lane long before we got Champion's League football.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well it's run over budget obviously. I said we _were_ in solid financial condition when they decided to build it, or they wouldn't have decided to build it would they? Use some common sense.


Demand won't 'wain away' we were selling out White Hart Lane long before we got Champion's League football.
		
Click to expand...

White Hart Lane Capacity was 36 thousand and it wasnâ€™t always sold out when playing all the games - the new stadium is considerably more than that and you only have to see whatâ€™s happened with Arsenal - if the club isnâ€™t playing CL and the big players leave then that â€œdemandâ€ will wain - Spurs are not going to sell out 60-70 thousand to watch Europa League football - Arsenal are a bigger more successful club and they struggled with the move , why will it be different with Spurs when they havenâ€™t had any success. Going to have a lovely shiny stadium with loads of debt and packed out stands for NFL ( until Khan finally buys Wembley) .

Spurs have taken a massive financial risk building a brand new stadium from scratch trying to get it done as quick as possible - but costs are rising , the delays are increasing , and as each week goes by more money drains away as they have to pay to use another stadium. 

Spurs have had a couple of decent years around the top 4 but seem to have stagnated on the pitch which the lack of funds to improve the squad because a new stadium is financially crippling them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Every club goes through this when electing to build a new stadium. See Arsenal a few years ago. We can't all have one just handed to us like West Ham.

The more pressing obstacle to overcome will be who to bring in as manager when Poch goes to Real though. 

Click to expand...

We didnt go through it. ðŸ˜. Read a good piece on wikipedia about Citys stadium. It was a very good read. ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			White Hart Lane Capacity was 36 thousand and it wasnâ€™t always sold out when playing all the games - the new stadium is considerably more than that and you only have to see whatâ€™s happened with Arsenal - if the club isnâ€™t playing CL and the big players leave then that â€œdemandâ€ will wain - Spurs are not going to sell out 60-70 thousand to watch Europa League football - Arsenal are a bigger more successful club and they struggled with the move , why will it be different with Spurs when they havenâ€™t had any success. Going to have a lovely shiny stadium with loads of debt and packed out stands for NFL ( until Khan finally buys Wembley) .

Spurs have taken a massive financial risk building a brand new stadium from scratch trying to get it done as quick as possible - but costs are rising , the delays are increasing , and as each week goes by more money drains away as they have to pay to use another stadium.

*Spurs have had a couple of decent years around the top 4 but seem to have stagnated on the pitch which the lack of funds to improve the squad because a new stadium is financially crippling them*.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Neville and Carra debating yesterday. Didn't they say that Spurs have currently got more points this season than in the previous 3/4 years?


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2018)

Anyone seen the clip going around about Geoff shreeves bigging up Spurs on Sky sports news. He finishes by saying â€œare Spurs at the peak of there successâ€. Paul Merson says quick as a flash. â€œWhat successâ€. Pure comedy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			We didnt go through it. ðŸ˜. Read a good piece on wikipedia about Citys stadium. It was a very good read. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

City lease the stadium - they donâ€™t own it. City didnâ€™t have to go through anything just give Manchester Council a bit of money.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2018)

Well by this logic nobody except the top 2 or 3 teams in the country should ever aspire to have a new stadium. Our old one was held up with pillars on one side for God's sake. Any new development is a financial risk. Not continuing this pointless discussion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I saw Neville and Carra debating yesterday. Didn't they say that Spurs have currently got more points this season than in the previous 3/4 years?
		
Click to expand...

They have 1 more point that this time last season in the League but have lost 1 more game , in the CL they have gone backwards to the point this time last year in the stronger group they were Top and nearing qualification- right now they are nearer exit


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

City lease the stadium - they donâ€™t own it. City didnâ€™t have to go through anything just give Manchester Council a bit of money.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

City lease the stadium - they donâ€™t own it. City didnâ€™t have to go through anything just give Manchester Council a bit of money.
		
Click to expand...

My point is. On the back of that wr rent a council house, and it wirks very well for all concerned. City do struggke to fill there ground but they went from an average of 30k in the last years at maine rd. to a 47k stadium. Which they filled to a 56k stadium. Which they fill occasionally. Think City are knocking about the 54k mark on average. They have talked about extending the other end which would talke it to the 64k mark. But why they wouldnt fill it, and i cannot see spurs doung it at there ground either. For Xmas a couple if years ago. Missis T got me some plans of Citys ground at Maine rd. they were planning to extend it before the council approached City about using the COMS after the commonwealth games.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well by this logic nobody except the top 2 or 3 teams in the country should ever aspire to have a new stadium. Our old one was held up with pillars on one side for God's sake. Any new development is a financial risk. Not continuing this pointless discussion.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Ori. If your not a fan of the original big four. You are an unwanted trespasser. You are There either because you are using stolen money, blood money, oil Money or the banks money. ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have 1 more point that this time last season in the League but have lost 1 more game , in the CL they have gone backwards to the point this time last year in the stronger group they were Top and nearing qualification- right now they are nearer exit
		
Click to expand...

I know europe has been a let down, but they, like arsenal in the past need top 4 now. Progress in Europe is largely irrelevant as long as they get there.

I agree with the sentiment that without investment they will struggle, but i think them being ambitious was a good thing. They are trying to unsettle the top clubs the right way.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 30, 2018)

Probably cost City Â£55m to move into the Etihad and redesign it to it's current state. They did also spend Â£200m on the initial training facility at the Etihad Campus with that spending continuing. Not anything close to the level of Spurs' spending, but still a significant outlay, though imagine City haven't taken on any debt due to the ownership. For clubs to grow they need to do these things.

I think it's a big risk for Spurs but fair play to them for doing it. For a club like them to get to the next level they probably do need move to a more modern stadium. The initial outlay may be a significant spend and addition of debt, but the reduced running costs and potential revenue boost could end up becoming more than worthwhile over time. Spurs fans just need to hope the club haven't hamstrung themselves too much financially and can not only have the funds available to improve the squad but also the necessary finances and on-pitch performance to keep their star players.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm not sure it matters hugely whether you lease or own a stadium. Leasing is fine if the rent levels are low enough. Owning can be a benefit or a burden.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I know europe has been a let down, but they, like arsenal in the past need top 4 now. Progress in Europe is largely irrelevant as long as they get there.

I agree with the sentiment that without investment they will struggle, but i think them being ambitious was a good thing. They are trying to unsettle the top clubs the right way.
		
Click to expand...

The â€œright wayâ€ ? Whatâ€™s the right or wrong way ?

So are Spurs not a top club ?

And progress in Europe is massively relevant - if a club isnâ€™t going to progress far in the CL then players will just walk away.

Surely they should have shown the ambition first on the pitch and get the players in to bolster a very good starting 11 and look to win trophies , get big sponsorship deals , build up a long standing level in the Top 4 and then look at a stadium move.

The ambition they are showing now is looking like itâ€™s going to financially cripple them 

Seems to me they have gone from crawling to 100m sprinting without being a consistent walker first


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Probably cost City Â£55m to move into the Etihad and redesign it to it's current state. They did also spend Â£200m on the initial training facility at the Etihad Campus with that spending continuing. Not anything close to the level of Spurs' spending, but still a significant outlay, though imagine City haven't taken on any debt due to the ownership. For clubs to grow they need to do these things.

I think it's a big risk for Spurs but fair play to them for doing it. For a club like them to get to the next level they probably do need move to a more modern stadium. The initial outlay may be a significant spend and addition of debt, but the reduced running costs and potential revenue boost could end up becoming more than worthwhile over time. Spurs fans just need to hope the club haven't hamstrung themselves too much financially and can not only have the funds available to improve the squad but also the necessary finances and on-pitch performance to keep their star players.
		
Click to expand...

Dan. Not really sure what the financial situation is at City. I know they spent ?200 million buying the club and have spent probably what you have quoted on top of that. But i read somewhere they got Â£200 million back selling 10% to a chinese  group. The investment in the acadamy has been fantastic for the club and not just the first team. They have produced some fantastic kids. However that is now producing its own problems. If they dont get in the first team they are off. Happy problems.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The â€œright wayâ€ ? Whatâ€™s the right or wrong way ?

So are Spurs not a top club ?

And progress in Europe is massively relevant - if a club isnâ€™t going to progress far in the CL then players will just walk away.

Surely they should have shown the ambition first on the pitch and get the players in to bolster a very good starting 11 and look to win trophies , get big sponsorship deals , build up a long standing level in the Top 4 and then look at a stadium move.

The ambition they are showing now is looking like itâ€™s going to financially cripple them

Seems to me they have gone from crawling to 100m sprinting without being a consistent walker first
		
Click to expand...

In regards the right way, i simply mean that they are trying to grown organically. Play well, increase their profile and use that to raise funds and try and crack into the top clubs.
Success in europe isn't relevant to them making money via the cl. Arsenal lost a player a year due to a lack of success but still got top 4 and paid the money they needed to cover the stadium.

The money in the prem is crazy, they also have playing assets that could easily fetch a couple of 100m if they got desperate. If they are 8th come january they may worry, but they've been the most consistent team in the prem for last few years, and i'll fancy them to get top 4 again.

It seems tjhat clubs can't win. Get money from a sugar daddy and they're cheating their way to the top, or take a calculated risk and all of a sudden they are trying to run beforr they can walk as you put it. Clubs showing ambition is a good thing. 

Levy has shown in the past he's very astute, i would expect him to have planned for delays.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2018)

Seems the spuds cannot keep outta the news at the moment. Alli has signed a new contract which is good news. Bad news, The NFL said four games are to be played in London next year. Two at Wembley and two at White Part lane. I say part coz it might only be part built. And if it is built, the pitch will be a dump again.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Seems the spuds cannot keep outta the news at the moment. Alli has signed a new contract which is good news. Bad news, The NFL said four games are to be played in London next year. Two at Wembley and two at White Part lane. I say part coz it might only be part built. And if it is built, the pitch will be a dump again.
		
Click to expand...

I think they will have the games schedule worked out slightly better. I doubt spurs would have a game 2 days after each other. Lat night was just a shambles due to the fact that Spurs were't expecting to be playing there at this time.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 30, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Seems the spuds cannot keep outta the news at the moment. Alli has signed a new contract which is good news. Bad news, The NFL said four games are to be played in London next year. Two at Wembley and two at White Part lane. I say part coz it might only be part built. And if it is built, the pitch will be a dump again.
		
Click to expand...

The pitch will be fine. WHL has a retractable pitch, so the footy on is not used for NFL.

Like any investment it is a gamble, but with the way the prem is going, you have to gamble to stay still. There can only be one top 4, and it is hard to get into, and even harder to stay in. 

City apart, the other 5 teams all have the potential to be pretty much in any order over the last, and indeed next few years. Everton are knocking on the door too, as are others.

Spurs may invest 600m to stay in the top 6. Is this success? May be not for the fans, but as a business, not doing so is a disaster.


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2018)

I firmly believe that Spurs are a busted flush, I fear for them long term.
If only they'd spent the stadium money on players, they'd have been a formidable team.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2018)

Slime said:



			I firmly believe that Spurs are a busted flush, I fear for them long term.
If only they'd spent the stadium money on players, they'd have been a formidable team.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure they are a busted flush yet but there is a real danger that without investment even in January the other top sides will move on and leave them behind. Still only a point behind Arsenal in the CL spots so not a crisis yet but you do wonder when the bubble will burst


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The â€œright wayâ€ ? Whatâ€™s the right or wrong way ?

So are Spurs not a top club ?

And progress in Europe is massively relevant - if a club isnâ€™t going to progress far in the CL then players will just walk away.

Surely they should have shown the ambition first on the pitch and get the players in to bolster a very good starting 11 and look to win trophies , get big sponsorship deals , build up a long standing level in the Top 4 and then look at a stadium move.

The ambition they are showing now is looking like itâ€™s going to financially cripple them

Seems to me they have gone from crawling to 100m sprinting without being a consistent walker first
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil, but unless it's Liverpool the other "top" teams can't do anything right in your view.

You make it sound like you can only back one horse - dont invest in the ground but in the team (what if you did that at Spurs in an age when City could dominate for years, Man U come good again, Liverpool are strong under Klopp and Chelsea are still well backed and doing very well) and you still dont get success? What then?

To me putting a level of investment in the stadium is best for the long term, especially if you nearly double your capacity and even more so in London and with all of the added corporate hospitality they will have. Remember that Arsenal (just down the road) has the most profitable football stadium in the world. Do you not think that Spurs will also rival that?

In 3 years time Poch may have gone, Kane too and they may be back to finishing 5/6/7 again, who knows? Then again in 3 years time when the extra money is coming in through the turnstiles they may have an even better team - could go both ways. Whatever happens, Spurs will be playing in front of 55-61 k gates for most league games - mark my words.

I'm sure that like most astute investors, they will have this debt serviced like a mortgage, whereby it may take 20 years to pay off, if not very successful and mainly in Europa league years. However, like Arsenal if they have 12-15 years of CL and some relevant success it may be paid off a lot earlier.

Arsenal's problem was they had a manager who didnt want to spend it and wanted to pay the debt off as early as possible - great accountancy, poor football management.

Isnt this what our owners are doing - just built our main stand, put an extra 8k on the gates and are scheduled to pay it off ahead of schedule, so next will be the Anny road. They are also investing in the team, and if we do get to 61k, and possibly even more if they do the other stands - isnt this what we wanted?????? Spurs probably couldnt have done it this way, so have started from scratch - fair play to them.

I had a mate who wanted us to keep Anfield as it was (45K) - he said we won everything when it was like that. I said, so ok you want Man U, city, newcastle, west ham, arsenal, Chelsea, everton to have bigger stadiums than us. Imagine Liverpool having the 8-10th biggest stadium in the prem. If you want to be a big club, act like a big club.

Spurs are doing it the right way, only time will tell if successful, but if they dont and stay in a 36k stadium, everyone will go past them.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 31, 2018)

Spurs have their best ever start to PL season and yet the doommongers are out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry Phil, but unless it's Liverpool the other "top" teams can't do anything right in your view.

You make it sound like you can only back one horse - dont invest in the ground but in the team (what if you did that at Spurs in an age when City could dominate for years, Man U come good again, Liverpool are strong under Klopp and Chelsea are still well backed and doing very well) and you still dont get success? What then?

To me putting a level of investment in the stadium is best for the long term, especially if you nearly double your capacity and even more so in London and with all of the added corporate hospitality they will have. Remember that Arsenal (just down the road) has the most profitable football stadium in the world. Do you not think that Spurs will also rival that?

In 3 years time Poch may have gone, Kane too and they may be back to finishing 5/6/7 again, who knows? Then again in 3 years time when the extra money is coming in through the turnstiles they may have an even better team - could go both ways. Whatever happens, Spurs will be playing in front of 55-61 k gates for most league games - mark my words.

I'm sure that like most astute investors, they will have this debt serviced like a mortgage, whereby it may take 20 years to pay off, if not very successful and mainly in Europa league years. However, like Arsenal if they have 12-15 years of CL and some relevant success it may be paid off a lot earlier.

Arsenal's problem was they had a manager who didnt want to spend it and wanted to pay the debt off as early as possible - great accountancy, poor football management.

Isnt this what our owners are doing - just built our main stand, put an extra 8k on the gates and are scheduled to pay it off ahead of schedule, so next will be the Anny road. They are also investing in the team, and if we do get to 61k, and possibly even more if they do the other stands - isnt this what we wanted?????? Spurs probably couldnt have done it this way, so have started from scratch - fair play to them.

I had a mate who wanted us to keep Anfield as it was (45K) - he said we won everything when it was like that. I said, so ok you want Man U, city, newcastle, west ham, arsenal, Chelsea, everton to have bigger stadiums than us. Imagine Liverpool having the 8-10th biggest stadium in the prem. If you want to be a big club, act like a big club.

Spurs are doing it the right way, only time will tell if successful, but if they dont and stay in a 36k stadium, everyone will go past them.
		
Click to expand...

There are a significant amount of differences between Spurs and Arsenal when it comes to the stadium build

Arsenal used a significant amount of funds from selling Highbury and also regular CL football - they still had money to spend if they wanted too - it seems that Spurs have financially crippled themselves, they have spent a great deal amount of money first renting Wembley for a year and now extending that rent , at the same time costs for building the new stadium continue to rise ( they were talking this morning it could end up costing Â£1bn ) - costs that are going to financially hamstring them for years , they appear to be unable to strengthen the squad beyond extending contracts,

Arsenal were able to keep going getting CL to keep the payments going - they started off with Title winning team and just kept plugging away. Spurs have got a team in the Top 4 but clubs around them are investing in the team -Spurs arenâ€™t and how long before the players start to walk away like what happened with Arsenal ( and indeed the manager ) 

Yes Spurs in 2 years time will have a superb stadium - it will be used by the NFL , concerts, but the club will have a mountain of debt on it which will harm any potential investment into the team itself - they could very possibly end up like Newcastle - a superb stadium but not a great team, they have big gates but it doesnâ€™t seem to be helping them ( it wasnâ€™t that long ago they were regular CL and challenging ) Is acting like a big club saddling yourself up with a mountain of debt - we have managed to extend the stadium but at the same time the manager has still been able to bring in players and improve the team - investment into the team on the pitch.

Imo itâ€™s highly likely that teams are going to go past Spurs whilst they are financially hamstrung by the stadium build and itâ€™s a shame that itâ€™s seen as necessary for clubs to act like this to try and keep up


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are a significant amount of differences between Spurs and Arsenal when it comes to the stadium build

Arsenal used a significant amount of funds from selling Highbury and also regular CL football - they still had money to spend if they wanted too - it seems that Spurs have financially crippled themselves, they have spent a great deal amount of money first renting Wembley for a year and now extending that rent , at the same time costs for building the new stadium continue to rise ( they were talking this morning it could end up costing Â£1bn ) - costs that are going to financially hamstring them for years , they appear to be unable to strengthen the squad beyond extending contracts,

Arsenal were able to keep going getting CL to keep the payments going - they started off with Title winning team and just kept plugging away. Spurs have got a team in the Top 4 but clubs around them are investing in the team -Spurs arenâ€™t and how long before the players start to walk away like what happened with Arsenal ( and indeed the manager )

Yes Spurs in 2 years time will have a superb stadium - it will be used by the NFL , concerts, but the club will have a mountain of debt on it which will harm any potential investment into the team itself - they could very possibly end up like Newcastle - a superb stadium but not a great team, they have big gates but it doesnâ€™t seem to be helping them ( it wasnâ€™t that long ago they were regular CL and challenging ) Is acting like a big club saddling yourself up with a mountain of debt - we have managed to extend the stadium but at the same time the manager has still been able to bring in players and improve the team - investment into the team on the pitch.

Imo itâ€™s highly likely that teams are going to go past Spurs whilst they are financially hamstrung by the stadium build and itâ€™s a shame that itâ€™s seen as necessary for clubs to act like this to try and keep up
		
Click to expand...

Wow phil, it almost sounds like youre praising Arsenal and their approach, nah surely not, cant be


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2018)

fundy said:



			Wow phil, it almost sounds like youre praising Arsenal and their approach, nah surely not, cant be 

Click to expand...

I think their approach was right but the issue was the manager , the money was there to spend as well as paying the stadium but at first the lack of spending and then spending on players that just were very similar leaving glaring holes within the team - he did superb to keep getting 4th and then at the end he finally spent the money on a top class player. I think with the money spent and the platform there Arsenal could have won another couple of titles since 04. From a business side Wenger was superb - football side held the club back IMO


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 31, 2018)

fundy said:



			Wow phil, it almost sounds like youre praising Arsenal and their approach, nah surely not, cant be 

Click to expand...

Spurs are his new Arsenal ðŸ˜„


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are a significant amount of differences between Spurs and Arsenal when it comes to the stadium build

Arsenal used a significant amount of funds from selling Highbury and also regular CL football - they still had money to spend if they wanted too - it seems that Spurs have financially crippled themselves, they have spent a great deal amount of money first renting Wembley for a year and now extending that rent , at the same time costs for building the new stadium continue to rise ( they were talking this morning it could end up costing Â£1bn ) - costs that are going to financially hamstring them for years , they appear to be unable to strengthen the squad beyond extending contracts,

Arsenal were able to keep going getting CL to keep the payments going - they started off with Title winning team and just kept plugging away. Spurs have got a team in the Top 4 but clubs around them are investing in the team -Spurs arenâ€™t and how long before the players start to walk away like what happened with Arsenal ( and indeed the manager )

Yes Spurs in 2 years time will have a superb stadium - it will be used by the NFL , concerts, but the club will have a mountain of debt on it which will harm any potential investment into the team itself - they could very possibly end up like Newcastle - a superb stadium but not a great team, they have big gates but it doesnâ€™t seem to be helping them ( it wasnâ€™t that long ago they were regular CL and challenging ) Is acting like a big club saddling yourself up with a mountain of debt - we have managed to extend the stadium but at the same time the manager has still been able to bring in players and improve the team - investment into the team on the pitch.

Imo itâ€™s highly likely that teams are going to go past Spurs whilst they are financially hamstrung by the stadium build and itâ€™s a shame that itâ€™s seen as necessary for clubs to act like this to try and keep up
		
Click to expand...

Negative / what ifs / hindsight - totally unbalanced view.

No-one is guaranteed CL football and Arsenal werent, which is why they paid off their debt early, but it was probably optional. They had an unprecedented yearly CL run, which would not have been accounted for. Im' sure Spurs will "budget" for non-CL football, and if they win trophies or achieve it year on year, MAY pay the debt off earlier. Its not as if they have to pay this bill in the next 5 years, is it? they can always restructure debt, as well, the way Man U have for years.

Lets say they make an extra 100mill with an increased capacity a season, do you think they have factored in to pay 120 mill off per year, no it will be to pay off 40 to 60 mill (figures are just an example).

Do you think that staying in a 36k capacity stadium was the way forward? Look what even one extension on a stand has done for our finances.

Granted, Levi has mis-calculated on this and with hindsight, Spurs should have spent 2 years at Wembley, but if they stayed at WHL they would be staying still and loads would be going past them and thats not good for the future of the club.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 31, 2018)

I have had a read of Spurs financial statement from 4 days ago, whilst we will struggle to compete in the transfer market itâ€™s certainly not all doom and gloom.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 31, 2018)

The only new ground that is better than their old ground is Sunderland's....so i really can't see why everyone assumes the new Lane will be the greatest thing since sliced bread.

The transport links are still going to be a mare, the area is cack and of course it will take a couple of seasons to iron out all the problems.

Suppose it sums Spurs up...they always think they are going to be the next great thing


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 31, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			The only new ground that is better than their old ground is Sunderland's....so i really can't see why everyone assumes the new Lane will be the greatest thing since sliced bread.

The transport links are still going to be a mare, the area is cack and of course it will take a couple of seasons to iron out all the problems.

Suppose it sums Spurs up...they always think they are going to be the next great thing  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I think we are the last club who can say anything about spurs ... what was all that sleeping giant rubbish we were pushing before we moved


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 31, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			I think we are the last club who can say anything about spurs ... what was all that sleeping giant rubbish we were pushing before we moved
		
Click to expand...

Eh? I never heard any real West Ham fans claiming we was a sleeping giant....We have had Biscuit billionaires who went skint now porno merchants that dreamed of owning West Ham then for a few more quid they tore our ground down and moved us to a rented athletic stadium... We will never change no matter who owns us or where we play. BUT I know that!ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2018)

so it seems Arsenal have now told Ramsey why hes not getting a contract and that he can leave for free in the summer

seriously, for a football club run as a business why do they want to keep destroying asset value! so they turned down 50m for him in the summer, havent signed him to a new contract, are getting the bare minimum out of him for the season then giving him away at the end of the season. id love to know the rational reason behind this (especially as its not the first time theyve destroyed asset value these last few seasons, and they cant just blame Wenger this time!)


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 31, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			The only new ground that is better than their old ground is Sunderland's....so i really can't see why everyone assumes the new Lane will be the greatest thing since sliced bread.

The transport links are still going to be a mare, the area is cack and of course it will take a couple of seasons to iron out all the problems.

Suppose it sums Spurs up...they always think they are going to be the next great thing  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Take it you never went to Maine rd, ðŸ˜– Nearest thing I can remember to Maine Rd is Anfield.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 31, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			The only new ground that is better than their old ground is Sunderland's....so i really can't see why everyone assumes the new Lane will be the greatest thing since sliced bread.

The transport links are still going to be a mare, the area is cack and of course it will take a couple of seasons to iron out all the problems.

Suppose it sums Spurs up...they always think they are going to be the next great thing  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

On what basis are you comparing it?

Financial - could be a game changer for Spurs income.

Structurally - cant comment, but wont have any obstructed views, doesnt have a running track and looks "tight" and is a ground built for football (both types).

Atmosphere - To be fair to Spurs they make a racket when on form at WHL, and with that single tier think it will be one of the top 3 premiership atmospheres, overall.

Infrastructure - cant comment, but most 60k grounds have problems getting everyone in and out, unless they are out in the sticks and then they are normally soulless and no proper old fashioned boozers. Great if you want to go to B&Q, toys R Us ans M and S on the way home.

I loved the old stadiums in lots of ways, but if your going to build a new one, think Spurs have got a lot right.

What exactly would you want?


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 31, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Take it you never went to Maine rd, ðŸ˜– Nearest thing I can remember to Maine Rd is Anfield.
		
Click to expand...

I went once in the 80s, I though it was a brilliant football ground. ðŸ‘


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 31, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			On what basis are you comparing it?

Financial - could be a game changer for Spurs income.

Structurally - cant comment, but wont have any obstructed views, doesnt have a running track and looks "tight" and is a ground built for football (both types).

Atmosphere - To be fair to Spurs they make a racket when on form at WHL, and with that single tier think it will be one of the top 3 premiership atmospheres, overall.

Infrastructure - cant comment, but most 60k grounds have problems getting everyone in and out, unless they are out in the sticks and then they are normally soulless and no proper old fashioned boozers. Great if you want to go to B&Q, toys R Us ans M and S on the way home.

I loved the old stadiums in lots of ways, but if your going to build a new one, think Spurs have got a lot right.

What exactly would you want?
		
Click to expand...

TBH I drive past it a couple of times a week. Looks amazing ðŸ¤®

Iâ€™ll stand by the comment the area is terrible though and the transport is hopeless.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 31, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			TBH I drive past it a couple of times a week. Looks amazing ðŸ¤®

Iâ€™ll stand by the comment the area is terrible though and the transport is hopeless.
		
Click to expand...

I cant argue with either of them sentiments.

I still remember the walk from the coaches years ago.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 31, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I cant argue with either of them sentiments.

I still remember the walk from the coaches years ago.

Click to expand...

100 million has been spent on transport links so that should should make a differance, and the new ground is going to be one of the best in Europe designed with fans closer to the pitch than any other ground , might make some hammers fans happy to get close to the action as opposed to being stuck behind a running track.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 1, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			100 million has been spent on transport links so that should should make a differance, and the new ground is going to be one of the best in Europe designed with fans closer to the pitch than any other ground , might make some hammers fans happy to get close to the action as opposed to being stuck behind a running track.

Click to expand...

The transport links are useless regardless how much moneys been thrown at them. At Stratford you have mainline, jubilee, central , DLR. London overground.
 Hackney station not too far a walk either .. still struggles with the crowds

WHL you have 2 stations you can walk too. London overground services only .. which arenâ€™t that frequent. 

Add to that almost doubling the amount of people there. Itâ€™s going to be mental.

Arsenal struggle with their crowds and they have 2 underground stations nearby with more frequent services. Spurs are going to be very busy


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 1, 2018)

Aside from Ramsey, it has gone very quiet on Welbeck. Could have got 50m for Ramsey, and 25m ish for Welbz. That is a lot of cash to walk away from.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 1, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Aside from Ramsey, it has gone very quiet on Welbeck. Could have got 50m for Ramsey, and 25m ish for Welbz. That is a lot of cash to walk away from.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's been our biggest flaw in recent years, simply not negotiating contracts effectively or moving players on to get the money in if we're not renewing. 

Personally not worried about Ramsey leaving,  he is a good player and done a lot for us, but with the change in how we play now I think it's good to freshen up our midfield and with how Xhakahas improved with Torreira beside him I don't see where Ramsey fits ad a starter week in week out. 

Flip side of like see Wellbeck stay, love what he brings to the team from the bench and as an alternative starting option.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			100 million has been spent on transport links so that should should make a differance, and the new ground is going to be one of the best in Europe designed with fans closer to the pitch than any other ground , might make some hammers fans happy to get close to the action as opposed to being stuck behind a running track.

Click to expand...

Dunno, the last year or two the Hammers fans have got very close to the action, most times when the game is still on.


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I think that's been our biggest flaw in recent years, simply not negotiating contracts effectively or moving players on to get the money in if we're not renewing.

Personally not worried about Ramsey leaving,  he is a good player and done a lot for us, but with the change in how we play now I think it's good to freshen up our midfield and with how Xhakahas improved with Torreira beside him I don't see where Ramsey fits ad a starter week in week out.

Flip side of like see Wellbeck stay, love what he brings to the team from the bench and as an alternative starting option.
		
Click to expand...

Ramsey ten times the player Xhaka will ever be, horrible mismanagement of one of the main assets yet again, seems one things not changed despite Wenger leaving. cant wait to see him come back for Liverpool or Chelsea and run riot against us


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2018)

Another night and Fulham well on the way to another defeat


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another night and Fulham well on the way to another defeat
		
Click to expand...

Am watching it Homef and City could and should be 3-0 up but Fulham when they have it play good football. Would love Sessengon at City as a left back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Am watching it Homef and City could and should be 3-0 up but Fulham when they have it play good football. Would love Sessengon at City as a left back.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like DIaz is doing himself some big favours with those goals


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds like DIaz is doing himself some big favours with those goals
		
Click to expand...

Can see problems ahead for City, how do you keep Foden and Diaz happy, I honestly don't know. De Bryune went off with an injury. Just hope it's precautionary.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 1, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Can see problems ahead for City, how do you keep Foden and Diaz happy, I honestly don't know. De Bryune went off with an injury. Just hope it's precautionary.
		
Click to expand...

Would there be a benefit in sending them out on loan for a year or two? Somewhere like Dortmund might work out well as they'd likely get playing time and hopefully continue their progression.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Would there be a benefit in sending them out on loan for a year or two? Somewhere like Dortmund might work out well as they'd likely get playing time and hopefully continue their progression.
		
Click to expand...

Deffo think there would. ðŸ‘


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 1, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Deffo think there would. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Both definitely have the potential to be future City regulars but they could easily not achieve that by not getting the opportunities they need. If City can work out a way to make sure those two progress to become regular first team players it could easily save them Â£150 million in future transfer fees.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 1, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another night and Fulham well on the way to another defeat
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t see your comment on the Kamara dive on Saturday bro? 

Which is a surprise considering how quickly you slammed Mane


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Didnâ€™t see your comment on the Kamara dive on Saturday bro?

Which is a surprise considering how quickly you slammed Mane
		
Click to expand...

Yeah coz Liverpool fans are straight on the forum to slag their players off for diving ðŸ¤«


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2018)

Every team has at least one player who's dived from time to time. It's almost not worth discussing anymore.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Every team has at least one player who's dived from time to time. It's almost not worth discussing anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Thing that got me was him kicking the ball away (badly) on a yellow 

Should have been given his orders


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Thing that got me was him kicking the ball away (badly) on a yellow

Should have been given his orders
		
Click to expand...

Who was that, Kamara? Yeah that was very silly of him, and was lucky to get away with it. Ref was very lenient there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Who was that, Kamara? Yeah that was very silly of him, and was lucky to get away with it. Ref was very lenient there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah was him, disgusting behaviour. Ref bottled it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Yeah was him, disgusting behaviour. Ref bottled it.
		
Click to expand...

I think disgusting is over the top. It was stupid, perhaps petulant, but 'disgusting' is something I'd reserve for spitting on someone or attempting to injure them or something.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think disgusting is over the top. It was stupid, perhaps petulant, but 'disgusting' is something I'd reserve for spitting on someone or attempting to injure them or something. 

Click to expand...

Someone in commentary summed it up beautifully 

How much respect does he have for his team mates doing that on a yellow when your struggling in a game


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Someone in commentary summed it up beautifully

How much respect does he have for his team mates doing that on a yellow when your struggling in a game
		
Click to expand...

It's not as if you pre-meditate kicking the ball away while on a yellow though. It's just heat of the moment, frustration at giving away a foul and gives the ball a little kick. It's just a lack of engaging the brain that's all.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 2, 2018)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46076839

Seems like the worlds best self proclaimed player is struggling a bit
Boom guess who has learned to post a link. Every day's a Skool day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's not as if you pre-meditate kicking the ball away while on a yellow though. It's just heat of the moment, frustration at giving away a foul and gives the ball a little kick. It's just a lack of engaging the brain that's all.
		
Click to expand...

Kamara hasn't got many starts and his performance last week is a shining example of why. He's talented but the dive was ridiculous but to then kick a ball way on a yellow already is asking for trouble and while we never looked like getting back in the game, it would have done the team no favours.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2018)

A European Super League been mooted again in certain media.
I wonder how the fans of the â€œbig 5â€ English clubs think about this?
Ps poor Spurs ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 3, 2018)

While itâ€™s easy to travel these days !
Can fans afford to travel 10 times abroad ? Depending on the number of clubs in the leauge
It could be more.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Ramsey ten times the player Xhaka will ever be, horrible mismanagement of one of the main assets yet again, seems one things not changed despite Wenger leaving. cant wait to see him come back for Liverpool or Chelsea and run riot against us 

Click to expand...

Not going to disagree but when we have Ozil and Mhiktaryan, we don't need bend over backwards for Ramsey in a similar role whereas Xhaka is improving and offers something different to Ramseyand is a better fit alongside Xhaka. 

I really do like Ramsey as a player but don't think we should meet the demands he is asking for


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Not going to disagree but when we have Ozil and Mhiktaryan, we don't need bend over backwards for Ramsey in a similar role whereas Xhaka is improving and offers something different to Ramseyand is a better fit alongside Xhaka.

I really do like Ramsey as a player but don't think we should meet the demands he is asking for
		
Click to expand...

Thats the thing though, he can ask for what he wants as the club has parked themselves firmly in a corner by not sorting the deal out when he had more than a year left on his contract, as the extra he is asking for is a fraction of the asset value you are losing! Not as if hes asked for Ozils wages either is it! Hes currently paid less than Kolasinac and Mhiktaryan, which considering what hes done for the club and offers going forward is laughable, this shouldve been sorted 12 months ago but everything was about Wenger at the time

Add up the extra theyre paying Ozil for leaving the deal too late the tfr fees lost on not selling or signing earlier for Sanchez/Ramsey/Welbeck and others youre well over 100m! Theyll then complain theres no money to buy a proper centre half again at the end of the season lol


----------



## Wolf (Nov 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Thats the thing though, he can ask for what he wants as the club has parked themselves firmly in a corner by not sorting the deal out when he had more than a year left on his contract, as the extra he is asking for is a fraction of the asset value you are losing! Not as if hes asked for Ozils wages either is it! Hes currently paid less than Kolasinac and Mhiktaryan, which considering what hes done for the club and offers going forward is laughable, this shouldve been sorted 12 months ago but everything was about Wenger at the time

Add up the extra theyre paying Ozil for leaving the deal too late the tfr fees lost on not selling or signing earlier for Sanchez/Ramsey/Welbeck and others youre well over 100m! Theyll then complain theres no money to buy a proper centre half again at the end of the season lol
		
Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly with everything you've said here, club completely at fault for all those situations that have occurred and think lessons possibly finally been learnt to late.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			A European Super League been mooted again in certain media.
I wonder how the fans of the â€œbig 5â€ English clubs think about this?
Ps poor Spurs ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I'll be interested to hear some answers to this. I don't watch the CL so I certainly won't watch a European league. I don't care if the top five leave but clearly that will impact on the money the remaining clubs will have to share.

It will be quite a betrayal of English football if PL teams leave for this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll be interested to hear some answers to this. I don't watch the CL so I certainly won't watch a European league. I don't care if the top five leave but clearly that will impact on the money the remaining clubs will have to share.

It will be quite a betrayal of English football if PL teams leave for this.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think any fans of the Top 5 will be in favour of it - its a pure money making exercise , the Prem whilst some teams dominate has a lot of exciting games and imo is the most exciting league - but the clubs are greedy and want to get more money and concentrating games to play just the top clubs in Europe would allow a massive telly contract - it nearly nearly 20 plus years ago and they changed the CL - would hope it doesnâ€™t actually happen


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 3, 2018)

Thought Bournemouth deserved a draw out of that game, seems United can only come to life in the second half, what a horrible Pink strip United play in.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2018)

Brilliant goal that. Richarlison is unreal.


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			A European Super League been mooted again in certain media.
I wonder how the fans of the â€œbig 5â€ English clubs think about this?
Ps poor Spurs ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

If that happens, I think I'll be done with football.
A step too far.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 3, 2018)

What on Earth has happened to Burnley? They look awful. Lucky to score twice! Jezz


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 3, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Thought Bournemouth deserved a draw out of that game, seems United can only come to life in the second half, what a horrible Pink strip United play in.
		
Click to expand...

Only themselves to blame!
Poor finishing.
Itâ€™s a 94 min + game.
Should have been all over in the first half.


----------



## Piece (Nov 3, 2018)

Our charity bus rolls into Newcastle just at the right time


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2018)

Thatâ€™s an embarrassing decision from the official ðŸ¤¬


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

Good match so far.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

Good to see Kolasinac back, lets hope he lasts the pace. Torreira been outstanding so far. Still look very vulnerable at the back, albeit so do they at times. 0-0 at HT be a result for us based on how the seasons gone so far!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

Prefer Monreal, but heck, a left back is a good thing to have, rather than a midfielder squeezed in.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Prefer Monreal, but heck, a left back is a good thing to have, rather than a midfielder squeezed in.
		
Click to expand...

happily have them both currently with Monreal at CB


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

This is the best first half we have had this season. 

Probably concede now, but still true.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			happily have them both currently with Monreal at CB
		
Click to expand...

I would have Monreal over Mustafi, for sure.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			This is the best first half we have had this season.

Probably concede now, but still true.
		
Click to expand...

definitely true, albeit little to beat  lets hope we have our best 2nd half too!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

Wtf, from Leno, but 0 0 is ok for me.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 3, 2018)

Definitely our best first half, still look shaky at centre half but very promising going forward


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2018)

Well Arsenal certainly going for it , a lot of players high but should be one nil to Liverpool - goal shouldnâ€™t have disallowed.
What the heck was the keeper doing as well - certainly wiped out VVD


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

The current offside rule is rubbish though. What the heck was wrong with the old one? This inactive nonsense is just daft.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 3, 2018)

Offside is all dependant on how they see the phases  of play,  ridiculous and made it .ore complicated than it needs to be. 

As for the Pen could say same for Allison against Mhiki, didn't get near the ball and took the player after the ball had gone. No defending Leno there though


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Arsenal certainly going for it , a lot of players high but should be one nil to Liverpool - goal shouldnâ€™t have disallowed.
What the heck was the keeper doing as well - certainly wiped out VVD
		
Click to expand...

VVD was offside anyway, albeit you wouldnt expect Macca to point that out, but the one half an inch off the other end was a great decision


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			VVD was offside anyway, albeit you wouldnt expect Macca to point that out, but the one half an inch off the other end was a great decision 

Click to expand...

Looked like left back was keeping him on but very close - but itâ€™s clear the linesman hasnâ€™t got a clue disallowing Manes goal

In other news 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/14490740

PSG and City could be in trouble


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

Lenos had a shocker there


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

Good finish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2018)

What was the keeper doing - have a feeling that may not be the only goal of the game.

Been impressed with Arsenal - seem like what Liverpool were last year.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 3, 2018)

Good old Golf monthly football commentary. 

Must be really enjoying the match ðŸ™„


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

its ok, Iwobi to the rescue lol (whilst Ramsay sits there being wasted on the bench  )


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good old Golf monthly football commentary.

Must be really enjoying the match ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

I am enjoying the match, and I am wondering what the problem is?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

I hate it when they pass it back to the keeper. We are 1 down, pass it forwards.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

Auba for Ramsey is an odd swap.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Auba for Ramsey is an odd swap.
		
Click to expand...

Id have taken Xhaka off, but then I expect most know that


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			Id have taken Xhaka off, but then I expect most know that 

Click to expand...

You would not have put him on in the first place!


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			You would not have put him on in the first place!
		
Click to expand...

YOu know me too well sir, guilty as charged


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2018)

Been a great game to watch from a neutral perspective this. Arsenal's pressing and speed on the counter has been impressive but Liverpool are just better across the park. Torreira a quality piece of business for Arsenal though, the defensive midfielder they've needed for years. Very positive signs, can see success on the horizon with Emery at the helm. Love his passion!


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

GTFI Lacazette, top top class finish


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2018)

Arsenal deserve that , great finish


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

This game could do with another 45 minutes


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

Laca, quality.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2018)

Quality finish from Lacazette. Rate him so highly.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 3, 2018)

Laca.........been so good under Emery


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 3, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Been a great game to watch from a neutral perspective this. Arsenal's pressing and speed on the counter has been impressive but Liverpool are just better across the park. Torreira a quality piece of business for Arsenal though, the defensive midfielder they've needed for years. Very positive signs, can see success on the horizon with Emery at the helm. Love his passion!
		
Click to expand...


Yes Torreira looks a very good player good game for the neutral, hate to say it but Arsenal look so much better this season.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Laca, quality.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal going from "lack of quality" under Wenger to "Laca, quality" this season.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2018)

Fair result, good game.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Fair result, good game.
		
Click to expand...

Yep some very promising signs

Nice to have a left back fit again, thought Kolasinac was excellent after a long time out. Torreira outstanding, stunning finish from Laca. Thought Holding had a good game (not something I write too often!) Still a few strange decisions and some personal errors but thats a decent result and performance against a decent Liverpool side


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2018)

Well that was an enjoyable match - a point was prob a fair result for both , impressed with Arsenal , no doubt about it they are in the mix.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that was an enjoyable match - a point was prob a fair result for both , impressed with Arsenal , no doubt about it they are in the mix.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you in that enjoyable watch and fair result for both our teams. 

Think we've made massive strides under Emery this season, and Liverpool showing how well they're doing under Klopp as well good advert for the premier league


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 3, 2018)

Blimey Blimey Blimey,check out the lovin in the football forum.

Splendid


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 3, 2018)

Annoying to throw that away from where we were but a fair result on our performance. 

Milner FGS saves the day tooðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

now thats an embarrassing lino decision in the spurs game!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2018)

Fair result and thought both sides played some positive football. Can definitely see Arsenal in a CL spot on this performance.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fair result and thought both sides played some positive football. Can definitely see Arsenal in a CL spot on this performance.
		
Click to expand...

oh ffs Homie, thats not the jinx we need 

whos gonna miss out?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			oh ffs Homie, thats not the jinx we need 

whos gonna miss out?
		
Click to expand...

I think the top four (no particular order) will be Liverpool, City Arsenal and Liverpool.


----------



## fundy (Nov 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think the top four (no particular order) will be Liverpool, City Arsenal and Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

liverpool are good, not sure theyre that good though


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 3, 2018)

Good half for Spurs , but thatâ€™s the second bad decision today, unlucky Wolves.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 4, 2018)

Game over in the citeh game already? Southampton not looking good


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 4, 2018)

OK was going to post this in The Scottish Prem thread but thought here would be better:

Do you know where these Scottish clubs are based?

1.Queens Park, St Mirren, Cowdenbeath and Partick? I  had a general idea.
2. Raith Rovers, Albion Rovers- no idea.

Queen of the South- knew the answer.

Just for fun!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2018)

3offTheTee said:



			OK was going to post this in The Scottish Prem thread but thought here would be better:

Do you know where these Scottish clubs are based?

1.Queens Park, St Mirren, Cowdenbeath and Partick? I  had a general idea.
2. Raith Rovers, Albion Rovers- no idea.

Queen of the South- knew the answer.

Just for fun!
		
Click to expand...


St Mirren - Paisley 
Cowdenbeath - Cowdenbeath - Fife
Partick - Glasgow 
Raith - Kirkcaldy 
Albion - Coatbridge

And nope didnâ€™t need google ðŸ˜€


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 4, 2018)

3offTheTee said:



			OK was going to post this in The Scottish Prem thread but thought here would be better:

Do you know where these Scottish clubs are based?

1.Queens Park, St Mirren, Cowdenbeath and Partick? I  had a general idea.
2. Raith Rovers, Albion Rovers- no idea.

Queen of the South- knew the answer.

Just for fun!
		
Click to expand...

It's a good quiz question for anyone south of the border. Are they areas or suburbs of bigger towns and cities? I have vague answers for two but would not bet money on them.

Not many in England like that. I can think of Everton, QPR off the top of my head. Any others?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a good quiz question for anyone south of the border. Are they areas or suburbs of bigger towns and cities? I have vague answers for two but would not bet money on them.

Not many in England like that. I can think of Everton, QPR off the top of my head. Any others?
		
Click to expand...

Port Vale


----------



## pendodave (Nov 4, 2018)

Queens park is a place (albeit a London burb, but no different to all the others). It even has a railway and tube station named after it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2018)

City were ruthless today and when they are like that they are unplayable.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not many in England like that. I can think of Everton, QPR off the top of my head. Any others?
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea (based in Fulham), Arsenal (Holloway/Finsbury Park), West Ham (Stratford), Crystal Palace (Selhurst/South Norwood), Port Vale (Burslem), Millwall (Bermondsey), Grimsby (Cleethorpes) and Tranmere (Birkenhead) are all named differently to the place they actually play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46089205

Pretty much devalues the game to a mere charity game - shouldnâ€™t be awarded any caps for it or be added to any records.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46089205

Pretty much devalues the game to a mere charity game - shouldnâ€™t be awarded any caps for it or be added to any records.
		
Click to expand...

I was reading that at work today, completely agree with you shouldn't be classed as an international it's a testimonial charity game England Xl v USA.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I was reading that at work today, completely agree with you shouldn't be classed as an international it's a testimonial charity game England Xl v USA.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree. I get that it'll raise plenty of cash for charity but it devalues the fixture completely and what will Southgate get from the game. If we're serious about competing against the best in the world surely we need to use the opportunities to develop the squad and find the right formations not accommodating the whim of a former player to get one last moment in the international spotlight


----------



## Wolf (Nov 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have to agree. I get that it'll raise plenty of cash for charity but it devalues the fixture completely and what will Southgate get from the game. If we're serious about competing against the best in the world surely we need to use the opportunities to develop the squad and find the right formations not accommodating the whim of a former player to get one last moment in the international spotlight
		
Click to expand...

Agreed..  it's a step backwards to pamper to one person.

Does nothing for the nation, the good of the team or competitiveness of the game


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have to agree. I get that it'll raise plenty of cash for charity but it devalues the fixture completely and what will Southgate get from the game.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we should go the whole hog and make it an exhibition match rather than an international. Fill it with former players like Lineker, John Terry, Beckham etc and get the Americans to do the same. Promote it as a legends charity match rather than a proper game of football.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Maybe we should go the whole hog and make it an exhibition match rather than an international. Fill it with former players like Lineker, John Terry, Beckham etc and get the Americans to do the same. Promote it as a legends charity match rather than a proper game of football.
		
Click to expand...

Would be a brilliant idea but never going to happen sadly. That would be a good watch though


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46089205

Pretty much devalues the game to a mere charity game - shouldnâ€™t be awarded any caps for it or be added to any records.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree I would rather see Foden from City or one of the World Cup winning squad play.


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 4, 2018)

Back from Stamford Bridge (wow how a visit there has changed over the years!!!) . Thought Chelsea were the best team weâ€™ve played so far by a long distance. They work hard for each other and that Pedro is far better than I ever gave him credit for. 

We played well, so badly need a striker though.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 4, 2018)

Everton's Andre Gomes seems as though he might be a decent enough guy...........

http://www.sportbible.com/football/...t-guy-in-football-after-heartwarming-20181028


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 5, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Everton's Andre Gomes seems as though he might be a decent enough guy...........

http://www.sportbible.com/football/...t-guy-in-football-after-heartwarming-20181028

Click to expand...

Love him. Rare that a player becomes so popular with fans in such a short space of time, everyone at Everton seems to love Gomes already. What a man, and exactly the sort of midfielder we needed.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 5, 2018)

3offTheTee said:



			OK was going to post this in The Scottish Prem thread but thought here would be better:

Do you know where these Scottish clubs are based?

1.Queens Park, St Mirren, Cowdenbeath and Partick? I  had a general idea.
2. Raith Rovers, Albion Rovers- no idea.

Queen of the South- knew the answer.

Just for fun!
		
Click to expand...

Scotland.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Queens park is a place (albeit a London burb, but no different to all the others). It even has a railway and tube station named after it.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of tube stations etc in London so I'm not having that as a justification for a name. Ask most people outside of London and they would not know that Queens Park is an area and 99.9% could certainly not pin it on a map. As a northerner I have heard of many areas in London but Queens Park is not a well known one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Chelsea (based in Fulham), Arsenal (Holloway/Finsbury Park), West Ham (Stratford), Crystal Palace (Selhurst/South Norwood), Port Vale (Burslem), Millwall (Bermondsey), Grimsby (Cleethorpes) and Tranmere (Birkenhead) are all named differently to the place they actually play.
		
Click to expand...

Very good list but it was more about names of teams that are not towns or cities rather than locations. Grimsby is a proper town so although the ground is not in Grimsby itself the town itself warrants a team. It is interesting how these teams got their names whereas a straight Liverpool or Hull City is clear.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 5, 2018)

Mo salahs statue. Lets talk about that.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Mo salahs statue. Lets talk about that.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure his mum loves it...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Mo salahs statue. Lets talk about that.
		
Click to expand...

At least heâ€™s got a sense of humour


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2018)

Why have they put up a statue of Art Garfunkel?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Mo salahs statue. Lets talk about that.
		
Click to expand...

Leo sayer putting an offer in, as we speak.

BTW - Pin-seeker giving us his matchday thoughts/experiences on the Goodison thread - someone go and get me the back of stamp.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 5, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Leo sayer putting an offer in, as we speak.

BTW - Pin-seeker giving us his matchday thoughts/experiences on the Goodison thread - someone go and get me the back of stamp.
		
Click to expand...

You forgot a ðŸ˜‚ Sinbad ðŸ¤ª


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 5, 2018)

So sorry Homer but is this the worst ever match to be televised on Sky tonight? Hope they prove me wrong and it is 5-4!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 5, 2018)

What an advert this is(n't) for the Premier League. 

I bet they are lapping it up in the Far East and America.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2018)

3offTheTee said:



			So sorry Homer but is this the worst ever match to be televised on Sky tonight? Hope they prove me wrong and it is 5-4!
		
Click to expand...

It's crap. We look like rabbits in headlights and a team that's never payed together. So nervous, so devoid of ideas and why being a Fulham fan is such hard work. I can't see anything other than a 2-0 home win. No idea what the manager can do, but playing a settled back four would be a start and let them learn to play as a unit rather than chopping and changing each week and I'd like to see him swallow his principles and play it long sometime and let Mitrovic hold it up which he does so well


----------



## user2010 (Nov 5, 2018)

Surely a relegation 6 pointer?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2018)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Surely a relegation 6 pointer?
		
Click to expand...

Just an easy home win. We're the PL scapegoats this season and even if Jokanovic goes (and it's got to be a matter of time on these results) I'm not sure how you change it. No-one out there tonight showing a scrap of urgency or any pride in the shirt


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 5, 2018)

Sam Allardyce would keep you up.

This really is a dreadful game.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 5, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Back from Stamford Bridge (wow how a visit there has changed over the years!!!) . Thought Chelsea were the best team weâ€™ve played so far by a long distance. They work hard for each other and that Pedro is far better than I ever gave him credit for.

We played well, so badly need a striker though.
		
Click to expand...

I never thought we would miss Benteke, but...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just an easy home win. We're the PL scapegoats this season and even if Jokanovic goes (and it's got to be a matter of time on these results) I'm not sure how you change it. No-one out there tonight showing a scrap of urgency or any pride in the shirt
		
Click to expand...

I'll be highly surprised if Jokanovic doesn't go after that. You have some decent attackers, but he's spectacularly failed to construct a Premier League standard defence. I never rated Mawson defensively anyway, but he was brought in for a hefty fee and been given 1 game. Le Marchand looks very ropey. Odoi I always thought was a full back, but you've been playing him CB despite his lack of height. When even Ream, a career-long Championship-level defender, is getting games at CB you know it's gone wrong. 

You need to get the next gaffer in now so he is able to bring in some actual defenders in January, as that's your only hope. The attack with Mitrovic, Schurrle & Vietto is pretty good and should get you goals if it was built against the back-drop of a half decent defence!


----------



## User2021 (Nov 6, 2018)

Got a lot of time for Slav, lovely guy. I sponsored him when he was at Watford, so met him on numerous occasions.
He left us as his wage demands were crazy and the owner wouldn't budge.

Does seem to have lost his way the last few weeks, hope he turns it around.


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 6, 2018)

Don't hear much about how much Fulham have spent. Â£100m plus wasn't it? Way more than "big spending Wolves."


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2018)

Oh dear. Where has that pre-season optimism gone? Spent money on some good players and it all looked rosy and safety in the first season looked achievable. We now have a manager that doesn't know his best side, constantly rotating his defence and playing players in strange positions and formations. No-one has a shred of confidence to have the ball at their feet and they look like a pub team defending. There's not a shred of belief within the team, no leader trying to make a difference on the field and frankly they look beaten before they start. We're nothing like the side we were last year in the way we play (and I don't hold stock that's because of the influx of players alone). There is no service to our front players and they look lost up there. Mitrovic will get goals but he has to be given chances and if we don't keep possession and then make good final passes that ain't happening. We spent big and has failed in epic fashion to date.

I like Jokanovic and applaud him for his efforts to date but I fear he's now a man out of his depth and has no plan B to deal with the current crisis or find a cure to the defensive frailty and as a result needs to perhaps go now rather than later. The longer he stays (and we've some really tough fixtures ahead) the more adrift we'll become and we all know the stats about being bottom three at Christmas and the chances of surviving. To be honest I have no idea who I'd want to replace him, other than someone with PL experience, ideally in successful relegation battles and who knows how to make teams hard to beat. I'd take that this season rather than the exciting Fulham we had last year and which has been tried this year and been found out. Not sure who we can get in during January to bolster the defence, certainly without breaking the bank with silly asking prices, and with clubs unwilling to let players go. 

I hope we can find a way out of the mire and being a Fulham fan has never been an easy ride but this is becoming a season to forget already. I would say the manager probably he has two games to turn it around. Liverpool away is going to be an embarrassment and if we get tonked he could get sacked after that but lose to Southampton in the next home game and it should be a case of thank you and goodbye. That is a must win and in many ways will define the way the season will play out. Not a happy supporter at the moment but you have to keep the faith. It is Fulham and supporters know we have a Fulhamish way of making it as hard as we can for those supporters. Can we turn it around. My heart says of course, but my head says we're doomed even at this stage.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Oh dear. Where has that pre-season optimism gone? Spent money on some good players and it all looked rosy and safety in the first season looked achievable. We now have a manager that doesn't know his best side, constantly rotating his defence and playing players in strange positions and formations. No-one has a shred of confidence to have the ball at their feet and they look like a pub team defending. There's not a shred of belief within the team, no leader trying to make a difference on the field and frankly they look beaten before they start. We're nothing like the side we were last year in the way we play (and I don't hold stock that's because of the influx of players alone). There is no service to our front players and they look lost up there. Mitrovic will get goals but he has to be given chances and if we don't keep possession and then make good final passes that ain't happening. We spent big and has failed in epic fashion to date.

I like Jokanovic and applaud him for his efforts to date but I fear he's now a man out of his depth and has no plan B to deal with the current crisis or find a cure to the defensive frailty and as a result needs to perhaps go now rather than later. The longer he stays (and we've some really tough fixtures ahead) the more adrift we'll become and we all know the stats about being bottom three at Christmas and the chances of surviving. To be honest I have no idea who I'd want to replace him, other than someone with PL experience, ideally in successful relegation battles and who knows how to make teams hard to beat. I'd take that this season rather than the exciting Fulham we had last year and which has been tried this year and been found out. Not sure who we can get in during January to bolster the defence, certainly without breaking the bank with silly asking prices, and with clubs unwilling to let players go.

I hope we can find a way out of the mire and being a Fulham fan has never been an easy ride but this is becoming a season to forget already. I would say the manager probably he has two games to turn it around. Liverpool away is going to be an embarrassment and if we get tonked he could get sacked after that but lose to Southampton in the next home game and it should be a case of thank you and goodbye. That is a must win and in many ways will define the way the season will play out. Not a happy supporter at the moment but you have to keep the faith. It is Fulham and supporters know we have a Fulhamish way of making it as hard as we can for those supporters. Can we turn it around. My heart says of course, but my head says we're doomed even at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

If he's not sacked this week then he absolutely has to win that Southampton game. The next game after is Chelsea away, so along with the Liverpool game, that's only 3 points from 9 you can realistically hope for. After that you have tough Leicester & Man Utd fixtures, but then if a new manager has come in he'll have a little run of West Ham, Newcastle, Wolves & Huddersfield(again) to potentially pick up points before the window opens and he can bring in a centre back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2018)

http://www.spiegel.de/international...es-to-the-tune-of-millions-a-1236346-amp.html

http://www.spiegel.de/international...against-financial-fairplay-a-1236347-amp.html

Itâ€™s not looking very good for City - lots of â€œactivityâ€ to circumvent the rules to allow them to spend a lot more money than their rivals - now whatâ€™s going to be interesting if the footballing authorities are going to actually do anything about it 

Time for them to show some teeth


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.spiegel.de/international...es-to-the-tune-of-millions-a-1236346-amp.html

http://www.spiegel.de/international...against-financial-fairplay-a-1236347-amp.html

Itâ€™s not looking very good for City - lots of â€œactivityâ€ to circumvent the rules to allow them to spend a lot more money than their rivals - now whatâ€™s going to be interesting if the footballing authorities are going to actually do anything about it

Time for them to show some teeth
		
Click to expand...

Why has it taken them this long? They have been disguising extra funds as 'sponsorship deals' for years. Their shirt sponsor basically is their owners isn't it? I thought this was common knowledge. FFP is a farce, all it has done is keep the rich teams rich and the poor teams poor.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 6, 2018)

So quiet


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## adam6177 (Nov 6, 2018)

Ah the perfect result, 2 goals and a clean sheet.... Apart from the wrong way round!

To be fair it's been coming, we've not been at it so far this season but I'm glad it's in the champions League rather then premier. Let's hope we perk up for Fulham at the weekend.


----------



## fundy (Nov 6, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Ah the perfect result, 2 goals and a clean sheet.... Apart from the wrong way round!

To be fair it's been coming, we've not been at it so far this season but I'm glad it's in the champions League rather then premier. *Let's hope we perk up for Fulham at the weekend*.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, if ever you can get away with an off day its this weekend!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 6, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Ah the perfect result, 2 goals and a clean sheet.... Apart from the wrong way round!

To be fair it's been coming, we've not been at it so far this season but I'm glad it's in the champions League rather then premier. Let's hope we perk up for Fulham at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody needs to perk up for Fulham.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			So quiet
		
Click to expand...

Yep thought Tashy would have been on by now, saying "not us guv".


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 6, 2018)

Turned the telly on at 7.45pm and it was in extra time and we were 2-0 down.
According to macca and Owen it did me a favour.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.spiegel.de/international...es-to-the-tune-of-millions-a-1236346-amp.html

http://www.spiegel.de/international...against-financial-fairplay-a-1236347-amp.html

Itâ€™s not looking very good for City - lots of â€œactivityâ€ to circumvent the rules to allow them to spend a lot more money than their rivals - now whatâ€™s going to be interesting if the footballing authorities are going to actually do anything about it

Time for them to show some teeth
		
Click to expand...

Why?

The vast majority of people who watch football without being supporters of other top clubs couldn't care less about how the likes of City, PSG or Real Madrid are funded. 

They just enjoy watching the top players.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Why?

The vast majority of people who watch football without being supporters of other top clubs couldn't care less about how the likes of City, PSG or Real Madrid are funded.

They just enjoy watching the top players.
		
Click to expand...

Nail on the head, Mickie - if your club was one of the "top" ones, you would probably think differently.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Why?

The vast majority of people who watch football without being supporters of other top clubs couldn't care less about how the likes of City, PSG or Real Madrid are funded.

They just enjoy watching the top players.
		
Click to expand...

Why ? Well itâ€™s the rules for one , should clubs be able to use their wealth to try and bypass the rules - sorry not for me regardless of who it is 

PSG and City have used their vast wealth to try and get past rules that were designed to stop people using vast personal fortune to spend beyond a clubs means. 

Whether people should be allowed to do that or not is a different discussion but right now their are rules in place and clubs should adhere to them


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 6, 2018)

Thing is though its nothing the likes of Real Madrid, Barcelona, and Juventas have been doing for years.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 6, 2018)

Rich clubs complaining about even richer clubs playing the system. Poorer clubs chuckling and playing teeny tiny violins.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ? Well itâ€™s the rules for one , should clubs be able to use their wealth to try and bypass the rules - sorry not for me regardless of who it is

PSG and City have used their vast wealth to try and get past rules that were designed to stop people using vast personal fortune to spend beyond a clubs means.

Whether people should be allowed to do that or not is a different discussion but right now their are rules in place and clubs should adhere to them
		
Click to expand...

There have been clubs utilising the wealth of their owners/directors ever since there have been professional clubs.

FFP Rules were the idea of the then established clubs trying to protect their dominance. 

In other words they were an exercise in self preservation


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			There have been clubs utilising the wealth of their owners/directors ever since there have been professional clubs.

FFP Rules were the idea of the then established clubs trying to protect their dominance.

In other words they were an exercise in self preservation
		
Click to expand...

Ok, lets spin it on its head.

If City have done what they are alleged to have done, to you totally condone them for flagrantly cheating against the rules?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, lets spin it on its head.

If City have done what they are alleged to have done, to you totally condone them for flagrantly cheating against the rules?
		
Click to expand...

Because of my sincere feeling that, as I said, the rules represent nothing more than an attempt at "self preservation" by the old guard  I really couldn't care less

There has been no integrity in the game since long before I started  following it in the late fifties.

The level of hypocrisy throughout football is staggering. We have recently witnessed the tragedy at Leicester and the late owner has been rightly praised for his financial support of the Club and local  good causes. 

Yet the fact that Leicester City gained promotion from the Championship by flouting Football League FFP Rules is conveniently overlooked. 

Meanwhile the same journalists who praised Vichai continue to criticise City and PSG.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 6, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Because of my sincere feeling that, as I said, the rules represent nothing more than an attempt at "self preservation" by the old guard  I really couldn't care less

There has been no integrity in the game since long before I started  following it in the late fifties
		
Click to expand...

Every generation has said that Mickie.

You make City sound so innocent and "plucky" breaking up the so called established order.

Outside of Leicester, no small to medium club has won the prem in years. Back in the 60/70/80's all sizes of clubs could win it.

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 6, 2018)

We were pish poor tonight, one of the worst performances under klopp i can remember.

Hopefully a kick up the ass in time for sunday.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Every generation has said that Mickie.

You make City sound so innocent and "plucky" breaking up the so called established order.

Outside of Leicester, no small to medium club has won the prem in years. Back in the 60/70/80's all sizes of clubs could win it.

Be careful what you wish for.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a  "so called established order".

What is the suggested European Super League but a further exercise in self preservation?


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 7, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			We were pish poor tonight, one of the worst performances under klopp i can remember.

Hopefully a kick up the ass in time for sunday.
		
Click to expand...

As was already mentioned, you're at home to Fulham so that's like having a 2-0 head start.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 7, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			We were pish poor tonight, one of the worst performances under klopp i can remember.

Hopefully a kick up the ass in time for sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I just watched the highlights now...... hit the post, crossbar, sturridge misses target from 6 yards, Mane miss kicked a sitter, plus a couple of other chances.....seems to me we could have played for 900 minutes and still not scored.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			It's not a  "so called established order".

What is the suggested European Super League but a further exercise in self preservation?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree on the European league, and I for one really hope it doesnt go ahead.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 7, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			There have been clubs utilising the wealth of their owners/directors ever since there have been professional clubs.

FFP Rules were the idea of the then established clubs trying to protect their dominance.

In other words they were an exercise in self preservation
		
Click to expand...

I thought the FFP rules were brought in after lobbying by the Spanish (and Italian league to a degree) to combat the financial clout of the Premiership clubs with their tv deal and then the foreign owners moving in as a result of the big tv deals. 
RM, Barca and Juve have for years been bank rolled beyond anyone else in European footy and so to have the Premiership teams coming in with their financial clout was a big shock to them.
There has never been financial fair play in European footy, and you will always struggle to get it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Totally agree on the European league, and I for one really hope it doesnt go ahead.
		
Click to expand...

I think that it (or something similar) is inevitable. 

None of the big clubs want to share TV and sponsorship money and foreign owners, be they from the Middle East, America or the Far East, can't understand the lack of security attached to possible relegation.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 7, 2018)

Red Star 0 Arsenal 1

'Arsenal scrape past Serbian farmers'



Red Star 2 Liverpool 0

'Plucky Liverpool lose to former European champions'

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Nov 7, 2018)

That might be as bad as it gets from Sterling lol, kick the ground fall in a heap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2018)

Shocking decision in the City game to give a penalty. Sterling kicks the floor and falls over and the defender was nowhere near him. If the ref couldn't see it what was the goal line official looking at or was he too busy laughing at the way Sterling went down


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 7, 2018)

Man City Penalty ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ger147 (Nov 7, 2018)

Top, top drawer from Ronaldo, quality finish.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 7, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Top, top drawer from Ronaldo, quality finish.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ


----------



## ger147 (Nov 7, 2018)

Another top quality finish, this time from Mata for Man Utd.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 7, 2018)

Not sure what happened there but I'm sure Man Utd won't be complaining. A great delivery but a shambles from Juventus trying to defend the freekick.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 7, 2018)

Fantastic result for Man Utd and Mourinho, very few teams in any competition come away from Turin with anything.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 7, 2018)

Ronaldo's goal though...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2018)

Sterling - Â£300k a week to kick the ground a foot behind the ball.......right!
That's just embarrassing and, although I know it would never have happened, City should have purposely missed spot kick.
I really am done with football now....


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2018)

fundy said:



			That might be as bad as it gets from Sterling lol, kick the ground fall in a heap
		
Click to expand...

Just seen it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
I donâ€™t care that he scores lots of goals in the Man City dream team, heâ€™s an absolutely garbage footballer ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Just seen it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
I donâ€™t care that he scores lots of goals in the Man City dream team, heâ€™s an absolutely garbage footballer ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Complete rubbish to call him a garbage player - the guy is still only 23 and doesnâ€™t stop scoring for fun for his club where the best manager in the game knows how to play him. Garbage players donâ€™t score goals like this







A goal every other game is a superb record - not sure why Sterling gets so much nonsense spouted about him

And yes I have seen the penalty - believe the player apologised and so did tbe manager - shocking from the officials. Shame the players didnâ€™t say anything but then no one does and hasnâ€™t done in years- they know when itâ€™s not a penalty and say nothing


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 8, 2018)

If Sterling has any morals, he would have told the ref not to give the penalty. 

But how the officials missed that is beyond me


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Complete rubbish to call him a garbage player - the guy is still only 23 and doesnâ€™t stop scoring for fun for his club where the best manager in the game knows how to play him. Garbage players donâ€™t score goals like this







A goal every other game is a superb record - not sure why Sterling gets so much nonsense spouted about him

And yes I have seen the penalty - believe the player apologised and so did tbe manager - shocking from the officials. Shame the players didnâ€™t say anything but then no one does and hasnâ€™t done in years- they know when itâ€™s not a penalty and say nothing
		
Click to expand...


Jeez someone forgot their chill pill this morning ðŸ˜³.


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2018)

From the sublime to the ridiculous.
Ronaldo's goal was just rude and Sterling's trip was just hilarious.
Great result for United against a very top team, great result.
We all know that Sterling was not trying to deceive the officials to gain an advantage, he just kicked the wrong ball!!
But, shame on City for converting a penalty that everybody except the officials knew was never a penalty, even the keeper thought it was hilarious.
How much global credibility would City have received if they'd just rolled the ball back to the keeper?
They were already winning a match they pretty much knew they were going to win so it would have cost them nothing.
Very poor.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If Sterling has any morals, he would have told the ref not to give the penalty.

But how the officials missed that is beyond me
		
Click to expand...

I expect a lot of people will be saying that today. In reality though very few players would have owned up on that one. I think they see as it as a gift, on another day they go against you, so you take the rough with the smooth. You can guarantee the managers don't want their players fronting up in that situation. Ultimately it didn't matter so much as they smashed Shakhtar off the park anyway.

God knows what the official just beside the goal was doing though. He was looking straight at it from 20 yards away, how has he not seen it?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I expect a lot of people will be saying that today. In reality though very few players would have owned up on that one. I think they see as it as a gift, on another day they go against you, so you take the rough with the smooth. You can guarantee the managers don't want their players fronting up in that situation. Ultimately it didn't matter so much as they smashed Shakhtar off the park anyway.
		
Click to expand...

You can argue that but now who will believe Sterling when he goes down and cries penalty when the ref ignores it? 
Cityâ€™s integrity would have been boosted had they refused to score and just knocked it to the keeper as has been said. Now they are seen as mercenaries to score at any cost. 
They had a choice, but they chose the wrong option. Making comments about it after the event donâ€™t wash, itâ€™s what happens at that moment in time that people will judge them on.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You can argue that but now who will believe Sterling when he goes down and cries penalty when the ref ignores it?
Cityâ€™s integrity would have been boosted had they refused to score and just knocked it to the keeper as has been said. Now they are seen as mercenaries to score at any cost.
They had a choice, but they chose the wrong option. Making comments about it after the event donâ€™t wash, itâ€™s what happens at that moment in time that people will judge them on.
		
Click to expand...

I think the major point here is that VAR exists, was successful in the World Cup, but is still not being used for some reason. VAR would have shot it down in seconds.

This will be yet another excuse to shoot down Sterling in the press, but while he looked sheepish it was David Silva who wrestled the ball away from their keeper to go and stick it on the penalty spot, and I believe he was the captain for the night, so I would shoulder more of the blame with him. If anything the captain represents the team so he could have told the ref it wasn't a penalty, or stepped up himself to pass it back to the keeper as you suggest.

As I said though, very few players or teams would have done that. They were only 1-0 up and a game can still go either way at that point, so the manager would have demanded they put the penalty away and debate the morals of it after the game.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think the major point here is that VAR exists, was successful in the World Cup, but is still not being used for some reason. VAR would have shot it down in seconds.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, thankfully its only a matter if time..... the Liverpool goal vs Arsenal would  have stood, the spurs goal against watford would have been disallowed.  every week big things are happening that could be rectified!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Exactly, thankfully its only a matter if time..... t*he Liverpool goal vs Arsenal would  have stood*, the spurs goal against watford would have been disallowed.  every week big things are happening that could be rectified!
		
Click to expand...

I think the rules are wrong on that one though. In my book, ManÃ© only scored because he gained an advantage by being in offside position for the original long ball.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think the rules are wrong on that one though. In my book, ManÃ© only scored because he gained an advantage by being in offside position for the original long ball. 

Click to expand...

100% agree with you, the current rules are a shambles......but rules is rules and it should have stood.

I'm particuarly bitter as we've been on the receiving end twice of that rule being applied and the first time it should have gone for us the officials get it wrong!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 8, 2018)

In case anyone hasn't see it...

https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-medi...ogressive,q_80,w_800/js8axuk8inc9ev7ab14u.mp4

I could watch that clip all day long


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 8, 2018)

I think Mick McCarthy has a point....

https://www.football365.com/news/mccarthy-delivers-brilliant-response-to-souness-dig-at-jose


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2018)

England squad is out.

Marcus Bettinelli (Fulham), Jack Butland (Stoke City), Alex McCarthy (Southampton), Jordan Pickford (Everton) 
Trent Alexander-Arnold (Liverpool), Ben Chilwell (Leicester City), Fabian Delph (Manchester City), Lewis Dunk (Brighton & Hove Albion), Joe Gomez (Liverpool), Michael Keane (Everton), Luke Shaw (Manchester United), John Stones (Manchester City), Kieran Trippier (Tottenham Hotspur), Kyle Walker (Manchester City) 
Dele Alli (Tottenham Hotspur), Ross Barkley (Chelsea), Eric Dier (Tottenham Hotspur), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Jesse Lingard (Manchester United), Ruben Loftus-Cheek (Chelsea), Jadon Sancho (Borussia Dortmund), Harry Winks (Tottenham Hotspur)
Harry Kane (Tottenham Hotspur), Marcus Rashford (Manchester United), Wayne Rooney (DC United)*, Raheem Sterling (Manchester City), Danny Welbeck (Arsenal), Callum Wilson (AFC Bournemouth)

I'm starting to think we're just taking the mick out of Joe Hart now. Bettinelli has lost his place at FULHAM, and Butland still plays in the bloody Championship for God's sake.
Presumably Maguire is injured? Good to see Wilson finally getting a call up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 8, 2018)

Rooney being given a call up just makes it a complete mockery and embarrassing tbh. If they want to bring him back to help raise money then itâ€™s a charity match and no one gets any caps.


----------



## Piece (Nov 8, 2018)

Happy with Wilson, underrated and deserved call up.

Rooney? I have nothing to say.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice to see Michael Keane in there, has been very solid this season so far.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 8, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			In case anyone hasn't see it...

https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-medi...ogressive,q_80,w_800/js8axuk8inc9ev7ab14u.mp4

I could watch that clip all day long 

Click to expand...

Thanks first time Iâ€™ve seen that, how the official behind the goal didnâ€™t see that I donâ€™t know.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Nice to see Michael Keane in there, has been very solid this season so far.
		
Click to expand...

Has he? I had no idea to be fair so I was wondering. I'm not sure what Lascelles has to do when guys like Dunk are getting in.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Has he? I had no idea to be fair so I was wondering. I'm not sure what Lascelles has to do when guys like Dunk are getting in.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t he injured? He went off at half time last game and is yellow on my fanTasy team lol


----------



## Wolf (Nov 8, 2018)

Welbeck off injured and that doesn't look pretty, plus the look on Guendouzi face when he saw it tells a story.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Welbeck off injured and that doesn't look pretty, plus the look on Guendouzi face when he saw it tells a story.....
		
Click to expand...

Looked bad at the time and the players looked visibly shocked. Big blow and could be a long term out. Hopefully it won't be as bad as first thought


----------



## fundy (Nov 8, 2018)

Shame for the lad, clearly not a good one  can hardly be seen as a big blow for Arsenal as theyve told him he can leave in January. Palace likely to worse affected than Arsenal by it!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2018)

That banjaxes selling him in Jan. Feel sorry for him, but Footy is a business.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2018)

Disappointing. Should have gone strong here, so as not to have to take a real team to the tpc's.


----------



## fundy (Nov 8, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Disappointing. Should have gone strong here, so as not to have to take a real team to the tpc's.
		
Click to expand...

distinct lack of quality on show, exposes the lack of depth in the squad in a lot of areas.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2018)

I like some of the youngsters, and would like to see them come through, but tonight should have been the first team. Qualify in 1st, and then play who ever in the last two games.
Miki has been disappointing, Ramsey too, and Wellbeck. All should deliver more.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think the rules are wrong on that one though. In my book, ManÃ© only scored because he gained an advantage by being in offside position for the original long ball. 

Click to expand...

This if the defenders push up to play Mane offside then he IS interfering with their game.
The offside rule is a joke and needs sorting out.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Has he? I had no idea to be fair so I was wondering. I'm not sure what Lascelles has to do when guys like Dunk are getting in.
		
Click to expand...

you obviously dont know about Lewis Dunk, he is probably as good as Rio was.if he gets in the team he will be a permanent


----------



## sam85 (Nov 9, 2018)

I can only assume you support Brighton if you think Dunk is anywhere near as good as Rio was. He may of had a good start to the season but there's no way he's anywhere near the level Rio got to.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 9, 2018)

Dunky has performed well for more than just a decent start to this season.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 9, 2018)

Went past the temple yesterday where the Leicester City chairman is laying in  rest. Speaking to people out here he was loved by one and all.


----------



## sam85 (Nov 9, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			Dunky has performed well for more than just a decent start to this season.
		
Click to expand...

That may be the case but he's still nowhere near the level Ferdinand was. He's only been called up because someone's got injured for what is essentially an exhibition match.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			you obviously dont know about Lewis Dunk, he is probably as good as Rio was.if he gets in the team he will be a permanent
		
Click to expand...

 Wow, that's quite a claim. And I suppose Dale Stephens is the second coming of Steven Gerrard??

I didn't realise Lascelles has got injured, but he hadn't made the squad up until now anyway when I felt he should have. If we're sticking with the back four now, then I'd expect the back four against Croatia to be Walker, Stones, Gomez, Shaw. 

As a sidenote, if we have ditched the wing backs and gone back to a four, then I have no idea why he's called up Walker, Trips AND Trent.


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2018)

I would pick Dunk over Lascelles without hesitation, he's been playing really well for a good couple of years.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 9, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			you obviously dont know about Lewis Dunk, he is probably as good as Rio was.if he gets in the team he will be a permanent
		
Click to expand...

Wow!

I agree heâ€™s a good player. But thatâ€™s a bold claim. Be happy to see it come to fruition for England, but if he was that good heâ€™d have shone earlier and got ahead of the likes of Smalling and Jones in the past.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 9, 2018)

Dunk certainly looked like Rio when he was handing Richarlison his 2nd goal on a plate with an awful back pass last weekend.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Dunk certainly looked like Rio when he was handing Richarlison his 2nd goal on a plate with an awful back pass last weekend.
		
Click to expand...



Anyway, I though Stones was the next Rio. Can we have two in the team?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2018)

Everton found guilty of tapping up 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....rue-damage-done-evertons-academy-15391982.amp


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2018)

I know Liverpool fans think we all hide at this point so here goes. Caught and found guilty. No excuse, people will lose their jobs, the style of recruitment will have to change. I believe we are joining others on the naughty step, we are not alone, and I suspect other clubs are equally as guilty but have not yet been caught.

Punishment is fair, enough to make clubs think again and change their practices.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everton found guilty of tapping up 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....rue-damage-done-evertons-academy-15391982.amp

Click to expand...

I'm surprised it took you this long to postðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 9, 2018)

Any club that says they havnt done this at some time are not telling the truth.
They just havnt been caught yet!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm surprised it took you this long to postðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

Thought we'd dodged it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know Liverpool fans think we all hide at this point so here goes. Caught and found guilty. No excuse, people will lose their jobs, the style of recruitment will have to change. I believe we are joining others on the naughty step, we are not alone, and I suspect other clubs are equally as guilty but have not yet been caught.

Punishment is fair, enough to make clubs think again and change their practices.
		
Click to expand...

As expected, when Everton do it 5-6 posts, if we do it 5-6 pages.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everton found guilty of tapping up

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....rue-damage-done-evertons-academy-15391982.amp

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Everton found guilty of tapping up

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....rue-damage-done-evertons-academy-15391982.amp

Click to expand...

how excited was you when posting this??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 10, 2018)

Ting, ting.

Get a life, soft lad.

Very sad little life you lead.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 10, 2018)

You see a fine club like ours would never be involved in owt like that. Think the bit where it said BOTH LIVERPOOL and CITY have done it could be a misprint. ðŸ˜–


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			As expected, when Everton do it 5-6 posts, if we do it 5-6 pages. 

Click to expand...

Hey, I did my bit. Liverpool must just create more love ?


----------



## fundy (Nov 10, 2018)

Awful game ruined by an awful decision, shocking lack of quality from cardiff but looks like theyve nicked it at the death. The only hope some of the sides at the bottom have is there are plenty of other poor sides down there!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 10, 2018)

Respect the point
Anderson again! Cracking volley

Huddersfield really got a lift fron their victory last week


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 10, 2018)

and Sinbads obsession with me continues ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸.


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2018)

The officials at the game today were a bit out of their depth. First time Iâ€™ve heard of Simon Hooper. Blatant penalty missed and incorrectly chalking off a Saints second.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2018)

Piece said:



			The officials at the game today were a bit out of their depth. First time Iâ€™ve heard of Simon Hooper. Blatant penalty missed and incorrectly chalking off a Saints second.
		
Click to expand...


Charlie Austin not a happy boy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061315633978077185


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Charlie Austin not a happy boy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061315633978077185

Click to expand...

I managed to catch it this afternoon and whilst the decision was shocking. I think as saints fans we have to hold our hands u and say it was a blatant penalty too. If they had been given then anything could of happened.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2018)

fundy said:



			Awful game ruined by an awful decision, shocking lack of quality from cardiff but looks like theyve nicked it at the death. The only hope some of the sides at the bottom have is there are plenty of other poor sides down there!
		
Click to expand...

Not happy as a Fulham fan that Cardiff nicked a win as we'll going to do nothing but pick the ball out the net and kick off over and over tomorrow and a gap growing at the bottom. Still, they proved the old PL adage that to stay up you have to win the home games. A must and especially if it's against another bottom six rival


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I managed to catch it this afternoon and whilst the decision was shocking. I think as saints fans we have to hold our hands u and say it was a blatant penalty too. If they had been given then anything could of happened.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Berty was on a yellow when he tackled. Down to ten men and maybe 1-1. However a draw was fair.

Bloody wet though.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 11, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Respect the point
Anderson again! Cracking volley

Huddersfield really got a lift fron their victory last week
		
Click to expand...

We're an OK side but not a winning side as yet. I think next season we'll destroy teams like Huddersfield but this season is definitely going to be a transitional season. Yesterday too many having a 'quiet' game - Rice, Arnautovic, Zabaleta....just got to chalk it off to a bad day at the office and go again, just a pity it is City.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Charlie Austin not a happy boy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061315633978077185

Click to expand...

Heâ€™s right though isnâ€™t he.

Yes a pen the other end as well just to prove his point.
He will probably get a ban and a fine but.

Say what you like about VAR but it would have sorted this out, plus sterling tripping over earth.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			We're an OK side but not a winning side as yet. I think next season we'll destroy teams like Huddersfield but this season is definitely going to be a transitional season. Yesterday too many having a 'quiet' game - Rice, Arnautovic, Zabaleta....just got to chalk it off to a bad day at the office and go again, just a pity it is City.
		
Click to expand...

Was always a transition season

Canâ€™t change too much at once


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Chambers should be off for that. 

Two footed.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 11, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Chambers should be off for that.

Two footed.
		
Click to expand...

Was surprised by the commentators discussion, looked a disgusting challenge to me... Echoed the Birmingham challenge that broke that arsenal fellas leg a few years back.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Iâ€™m glad we pulled out the running for Bernard , lot of wages for a player who looks lightweight 

Chelsea have done everything but score. Alonsos technique is amazing


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 11, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Was surprised by the commentators discussion, looked a disgusting challenge to me... Echoed the Birmingham challenge that broke that arsenal fellas leg a few years back.
		
Click to expand...

Thought ref was poor didnâ€™t have much to do but got most wrong.

Gomez should have been booked earlier on but the one he booked him for mitrovic was clearly pulling his shirt.

The offside was very tight. But ball was moving at free kick for Liverpoolâ€™s goal.

VAR might not have sorted the offside but would the moving ball.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 11, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™m glad we pulled out the running for Bernard , lot of wages for a player who looks lightweight 

Chelsea have done everything but score. Alonsos technique is amazing
		
Click to expand...

Thought both were pens!
Bernard why not volley it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 11, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™m glad we pulled out the running for Bernard , lot of wages for a player who looks lightweight

Chelsea have done everything but score. Alonsos technique is amazing
		
Click to expand...

Wish we had at times. Don't understand how Lookman is below Bernard and Walcott in the pecking order, has looked so impressive whenever he's been on the pitch and has done it again today. I've been impressed with Marco Silva but continue to disagree with his team selection in regards to the front 3. I'd either like to see DCL right, Lookman left and Richarlison central or Lookman right, Richarlison left and Tosun central but he continues to pick Bernard and Walcott.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2018)

Only caught some of the highlights of the Chelsea game but there looked some ankle busting tackles going in and one that looked a clear red card , plus an apparent head butt ? Sounds a nasty game


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 11, 2018)

The Jorginho tackle on Gylfi was dreadful and probably should have been a red.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 11, 2018)

United utilising the classic Mourinho parking the bus -> hoof to Fellaini tactic and it's working about as awfully as you would imagine. If it continues like this it could be 5-0. The first goal was an inevitability.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2018)

Can only imagine what Red Nose is thinking watching Man Utd attempt to park the bus against City


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 11, 2018)

Odd watching City with ladyboys at 00.05 ðŸ˜³ kinda feel at home. ðŸ˜˜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Odd watching City with ladyboys at 00.05 ðŸ˜³ kinda feel at home. ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

You rockin Crocks?


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 11, 2018)

Dominant first half for City but not been as good since the goal. Still threatening but quick interplay had slowed down a little. David Silva has been sublime though, best attacking midfielder in the world for me.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			You rockin Crocks?
		
Click to expand...

Rockin crocs. Am fallin to bits. Mega rash on ankles wi heat. Walking miles. Legs killing me. Gallopin trots and blob K**b. Coupled wi me vertigo. Flippin eck. As beezerk run over a robin and blamed me. Brilliant holiday though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can only imagine what Red Nose is thinking watching Man Utd attempt to park the bus against City
		
Click to expand...

Such a sad muppet.
Still calling people names,you want to grow up.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 11, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Such a sad muppet.
Still calling people names,you want to grow up.
		
Click to expand...

And â€œsad muppetâ€ is not name calling?

You boys....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2018)

What a quality ball in and stunning first touch and finish. Just superb.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 11, 2018)

Thankyou City and GOODNIGHT.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 11, 2018)

And we're still on a streak of not being beaten since Chelsea, Mhiktaryan gets us out of Jail. Wolves have definitely got something about them though


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 11, 2018)

Good to see Guardiola giving it Sterling for his show boating.

Can't argue withe the result. Expected after a long week


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2018)

Got out of jail there. Well done Miki. Wolves look solid.


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

Wow, the difference in class is just palpable, I can almost taste it.
I can see City winning the Prem for the next few years, there's no team even close.
Silva should change his name to Gold, Solid Gold ..................... he's an absolute joy to watch, even for me!


----------



## Wolf (Nov 11, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Got out of jail there. Well done Miki. Wolves look solid.
		
Click to expand...

16 games now in all unbeaten, evena get out of jail will do wonders for team confidence, just got to keep moving forward now


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2018)

Wow, shocker, 880m spent equals a dominant team. Who would have thunk it? Line up the bestest coach, and wowser, bring it on. Not jealous, don't give a stuff, but it is no mystery how it works.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, shocker, 880m spent equals a dominant team. Who would have thunk it? Line up the bestest coach, and wowser, bring it on. Not jealous, don't give a stuff, but it is no mystery how it works.
		
Click to expand...

We got them next

Write that game off as a loss 

Whoâ€™s after that lol


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, shocker, 880m spent equals a dominant team. Who would have thunk it? Line up the bestest coach, and wowser, bring it on. *Not jealous, don't give a stuff*, but it is no mystery how it works.
		
Click to expand...

You give enough of a stuff to post on the forum. I can almost smell the bitterness/envy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 11, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, shocker, 880m spent equals a dominant team. Who would have thunk it? Line up the bestest coach, and wowser, bring it on. Not jealous, don't give a stuff, but it is no mystery how it works.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just the winning, it is how they are winning. 

Utd have spent huge amounts, brought in a coach that was supposed to guarantee success but they are bog awful to watch. City have spent wisely and are playing wonderful football.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2018)

Canâ€™t believe Utd 12 points behind City already

City have spent a lot but then UTD have spent about Â£700mil since Ferguson left and that doesnâ€™t include Sanchez -Maureen has spent Â£450 mil of it , but for a team that cost so much it looks really poor at the back , De Gea drops his form a little and the goals flood in , the midfield seem pedestrian and donâ€™t create and they donâ€™t look like a team to frighten others.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sourpuss can't resist a bit of grandstanding can he? 

Nearly as predictable as LiverpoolPhil.

Shows how desperate they both are after 25 years of being irrelevant.


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Canâ€™t believe Utd 12 points behind City already

Utd have spent a lot but then UTD have spent about Â£700mil since Ferguson left and that doesnâ€™t include Sanchez -Maureen has spent Â£450 mil of it , but for a team that cost so much it looks really poor at the back , De Gea drops his form a little and the goals flood in , the midfield seem pedestrian and donâ€™t create and they donâ€™t look like a team to frighten others.
		
Click to expand...


2 points a game used to at least keep you in touch at the top, we have 2 points a game and if we continue like that (optimistic) well end up 24 points behind City at the end of the season

For all the chat about best league in the world, anyone can beat anyone etc, the gap from top to bottom continues to grow not get smaller. City gap Liverpool gap Chelsea Spurs Arsenal Man U gap, after a 1/3 of the season none of the top 3 have lost! arsenal have only lost to those above them, spurs have lost to 2 sides above them and Watford.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Sourpuss can't resist a bit of grandstanding can he?

Nearly as predictable as LiverpoolPhil.

Shows how desperate they both are after 25 years of being irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - imagine people being negative about Man Utd - must stop that at once. We must all remember how gracious Man Utd fans were when winning throughout the 90â€™s - Iâ€™m sure they never once took the opportunity to stick a boot in when Liverpool werenâ€™t doing well.

Years are ticking by for Utd being irrelevant as well now


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 11, 2018)

fundy said:



			2 points a game used to at least keep you in touch at the top, we have 2 points a game and if we continue like that (optimistic) well end up 24 points behind City at the end of the season

For all the chat about best league in the world, anyone can beat anyone etc, the gap from top to bottom continues to grow not get smaller. City gap Liverpool gap Chelsea Spurs Arsenal Man U gap, after a 1/3 of the season none of the top 3 have lost! arsenal have only lost to those above them, spurs have lost to 2 sides above them and Watford.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I've ever believed the best league in the world hype. Sky propaganda.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2018)

fundy said:



			2 points a game used to at least keep you in touch at the top, we have 2 points a game and if we continue like that (optimistic) well end up 24 points behind City at the end of the season

For all the chat about best league in the world, anyone can beat anyone etc, the gap from top to bottom continues to grow not get smaller. City gap Liverpool gap Chelsea Spurs Arsenal Man U gap, after a 1/3 of the season none of the top 3 have lost! arsenal have only lost to those above them, spurs have lost to 2 sides above them and Watford.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t know what teams can do to stop City really - they should be winning the league year in year out at the moment , they will be able to out spend anyone and have top quality on the bench - teams will be able to beat them in one offs but over the course of the season i think they are going to be a good 10 points clear. They need a really big dip in form over a month or so for it to be tight. Or lose players like Aguero and maybe a couple of others to injury for a significant period


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh dear - imagine people being negative about Man Utd - must stop that at once. We must all remember how gracious Man Utd fans were when winning throughout the 90â€™s - Iâ€™m sure they never once took the opportunity to stick a boot in when Liverpool werenâ€™t doing well.

Years are ticking by for Utd being irrelevant as well now
		
Click to expand...

Your clock's still going too.

I hope you cash in whilst you have a decent team. They're great to watch.

But I don't think my ribs could take another "It's our year"


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Canâ€™t believe Utd 12 points behind City already.
		
Click to expand...

Really? You never cease to surprise me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Your clock's still going too.

I hope you cash in whilst you have a decent team. They're great to watch.

*But I don't think my ribs could take another "It's our year"*

Click to expand...


I donâ€™t think I actually hear Liverpool fans actually say that beyond a couple of idiots on twitter etc

And I hope we do win some silverware but itâ€™s going to be hard - a lot of quality teams both domestically and in Europe.



Slime said:



			Really? You never cease to surprise me.
		
Click to expand...

Well this time last year UTD were very close and it was a two horse race and players have arrived so expected UTD to be a lot closer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2018)

Not an unmitigated disaster at Anfield and on first view our disallowed goal looked harsh. I doubt very much it would have made any difference long term and the outcome would have been the same. Good win for City and very poor from United who had no real desire to take the game to the home side.


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well *this time last year UTD were very close* and it was a two horse race and players have arrived so expected UTD to be a lot closer
		
Click to expand...

This time last year United were eight points adrift. I don't call that 'very close', in fact, I don't call that close at all!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2018)

Slime said:



			This time last year United were eight points adrift. I don't call that 'very close', in fact, I don't call that close at all!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey - I thought both teams started the season well going unbeaten for a while until November , did they start losing earlier that that then. And yes I did expect Utd to be a lot closer after 12 games , certainly not ten points behind Liverpool and certainly not mid table losing ground quickly on others


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh dear - imagine people being negative about Man Utd - must stop that at once. We must all remember how gracious Man Utd fans were when winning throughout the 90â€™s - Iâ€™m sure they never once took the opportunity to stick a boot in when Liverpool werenâ€™t doing well.

Years are ticking by for Utd being irrelevant as well now
		
Click to expand...

Oh the irony. 


Poor us ðŸ™„


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 11, 2018)

Slime said:



			This time last year United were eight points adrift. I don't call that 'very close', in fact, I don't call that close at all!
		
Click to expand...

You can't argue with stats.

We had 100% attempts on target today. 

So our strike force was the most effective


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Sourpuss can't resist a bit of grandstanding can he?

Nearly as predictable as LiverpoolPhil.

Shows how desperate they both are after 25 years of being irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

28 years actually, about as relevant as youse were in the 70's and 80's then?

Which considering you're the self-lauded "biggest club in the world", is pretty poor really.

Not sure of your reply, but I'll guarantee it'll get a like from Pinseeker.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2018)

So, onto more relevant matters.....dodged a bullet there today.

Could have been sooooo different and the match changed in 6 seconds. Lucky today.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Just seen a comment in the BBC site. Says before Silva scored in the 12th minute. Utd had 11 passes of which 5 were successful ðŸ˜³ is that right.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just seen a comment in the BBC site. Says before Silva scored in the 12th minute. Utd had 11 passes of which 5 were successful ðŸ˜³ is that right.
		
Click to expand...

Dont believe all you read on the telly, Tash.

It was 6.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dont believe all you read on the telly, Tash.

It was 6.

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2018)

Sturridge been charged with breaking betting rules it seems


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 12, 2018)

fundy said:



			Sturridge been charged with breaking betting rules it seems
		
Click to expand...

He hasnâ€™t got enough money obviously.
If he has done it heâ€™s a knob.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 12, 2018)

fundy said:



			Sturridge been charged with breaking betting rules it seems
		
Click to expand...

Seems like itâ€™s to do with giving information thatâ€™s not normally available to the public ( as opposed to putting bets on ) - not sure what the heck they can give maybe line ups ? Bloody stupid either way


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46188110

Very silly boy if he is involved. Will be interested to see how he responds to the charges and either holds his hands up or waits to see what else the investigators come up with


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems like itâ€™s to do with giving information thatâ€™s not normally available to the public ( as opposed to putting bets on ) - not sure what the heck they can give maybe line ups ? Bloody stupid either way
		
Click to expand...

Team news ahead of being announced worth fortunes in the right hands, as many have found out in the cricket world over the last few years. Not sure the players would know just how much it could be worth though!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46188110

Very silly boy if he is involved. Will be interested to see how he responds to the charges and either holds his hands up or waits to see what else the investigators come up with
		
Click to expand...

It looks like he has fully co-operated with the investigation.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 12, 2018)

Itâ€™s reported he was giving information on player transfers 

Prob about his loan move


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It looks like he has fully co-operated with the investigation.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that but what I meant was, if he responds to the charges and admits responsibility/guilt then that's one thing but if not, the surely there will have to be some process where the authorities will need to provide evidence to back up their findings and in doing so what else/who else will come to light


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I saw that but what I meant was, if he responds to the charges and admits responsibility/guilt then that's one thing but if not, the surely there will have to be some process where the authorities will need to provide evidence to back up their findings and in doing so what else/who else will come to light
		
Click to expand...

I reckon hes told his mate hes signing gor west brom and everyone has piled in to it.


----------



## fundy (Nov 12, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I reckon hes told his mate hes signing gor west brom and everyone has piled in to it.
		
Click to expand...

if its transfer news its hardly big news, good luck getting any of the firms to lay more than a score haha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2018)

Typical old fashioned game at Hampton & Richmond, somewhere I've spent a good bit of time at in the past and they lead Oldham 1-0 thanks to a lucky penalty decision. Since then Oldham have done everything but score and should have had their own penalty and found a keeper having a career night in goal


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2018)

fundy said:



			if its transfer news its hardly big news, good luck getting any of the firms to lay more than a score haha
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 12, 2018)

fundy said:



			if its transfer news its hardly big news, good luck getting any of the firms to lay more than a score haha
		
Click to expand...

Well thatâ€™s ok then ðŸ™„


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2018)

Joe Cole has announced his retirement. To be honest, I didn't know he was still playing (Tampa Bay Rowdies for the last 2 years apparently). One of the few England players of that lauded generation to actually turn up at a major tournament. A very tidy career.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Joe Cole has announced his retirement. To be honest, I didn't know he was still playing (Tampa Bay Rowdies for the last 2 years apparently). One of the few England players of that lauded generation to actually turn up at a major tournament. A very tidy career.
		
Click to expand...

He benefitted greatly from our lack of a left winger in the 4-4-2 years. Was a great technical player on his day. Similar player to Adam Lallana of two years back I think. He will be remembered for that long-range volley against Sweden above all else I think.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 13, 2018)

He certainly filled that gap when no one else was able to. It provided balance for the team.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

Virgil van Dijk vs. Sol Bamba this season:



Goals:

VVD - 0

Bamba - 2



Assists:

VVD - 0

Bamba - 1



Shooting success:

VVD - 0%

Bamba - 15.4%



Interceptions:

VVD - 14

Bamba - 26



Tackles won:

VVD - 10

Bamba - 16



Aerial battles won:

VVD - 44

Bamba - 50



Cost:

VVD - Â£75m

Bamba - Free

Stats donâ€™t lie ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Joe Cole has announced his retirement. To be honest, I didn't know he was still playing (Tampa Bay Rowdies for the last 2 years apparently). One of the few England players of that lauded generation to actually turn up at a major tournament. A very tidy career.
		
Click to expand...

Made the wrong career choice going to cheslki. Jose held him back slightly focusing on defensive side of the wingers duty

If he had gone to untied under fergie he would have flourished 

Great player and a true gent 

Stories of one day in training one the West Ham coaches was talking about waiting for his knee op (couldnâ€™t afford to go private) next day a cheque was in his pigeon hole from joe to get his knee done privately


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He benefitted greatly from our lack of a left winger in the 4-4-2 years. Was a great technical player on his day. Similar player to Adam Lallana of two years back I think. He will be remembered for that long-range volley against Sweden above all else I think.
		
Click to expand...

As a Saints fan who watched Lallana from debut, I can comfortably say that a Joe Cole at peak was miles better. 

Lallana had 3 years at his best, granted he couldnâ€™t help being with us at a lower level, but imo the fact that they were more skilful than pacy is where the similarities end.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Made the wrong career choice going to cheslki. Jose held him back slightly focusing on defensive side of the wingers duty

If he had gone to untied under fergie he would have flourished

Great player and a true gent

Stories of one day in training one the West Ham coaches was talking about waiting for his knee op (couldnâ€™t afford to go private) next day a cheque was in his pigeon hole from joe to get his knee done privately
		
Click to expand...

Yeah wasted his career at Chelsea ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚

It was the move after that was the wrong move ðŸ˜‰


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah wasted his career at Chelsea ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚

It was the move after that was the wrong move ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

He won a lot yes but potential wise he could have won even more and gone on to be an even better player 

Not his fault of course. Joe worked hard and adapted his game to fit the system but if played with the freedom of less defensive duties he could have been more vital to the England set up


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			He won a lot yes but potential wise he could have won even more and gone on to be an even better player

Not his fault of course. Joe worked hard and adapted his game to fit the system but if played with the freedom of less defensive duties he could have been more vital to the England set up
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ll disagree on this one pal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Made the wrong career choice going to cheslki. Jose held him back slightly focusing on defensive side of the wingers duty

If he had gone to untied under fergie he would have flourished

Great player and a true gent

Stories of one day in training one the West Ham coaches was talking about waiting for his knee op (couldnâ€™t afford to go private) next day a cheque was in his pigeon hole from joe to get his knee done privately
		
Click to expand...

He went on to win three league titles , a number of FA Cups and enhanced his reputation and England caps - there is no way he would have earned anything more going to anyone else - the issue he had was getting injuries hence why he left on a free. He was a superb key player at Chelsea and it just seems like bitterness that he went to a rival and was successful


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 13, 2018)

Joe Cole was a potentially great player as a teenager but IMO he failed to fulfil that potential .

Ultimately he was a pretty decent player but never  a great.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He went on to win three league titles , a number of FA Cups and enhanced his reputation and England caps - there is no way he would have earned anything more going to anyone else - the issue he had was getting injuries hence why he left on a free. He was a superb key player at Chelsea and it just seems like bitterness that he went to a rival and was successful
		
Click to expand...

The injuries were linked to the extra work he was putting in for the defensive side of the game he was working on to fit into the system under Jose. Jose demanded high work rate from his wingers. Similar to duff suffering a lot of Injuries post Jose times


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Joe Cole was a potentially great player as a teenager but IMO he failed to fulfil that potential .

Ultimately he was a pretty decent player but never  a great.
		
Click to expand...

Been plenty of over hyped England players,Cole certainly wasnâ€™t one of them imo


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			The injuries were linked to the extra work he was putting in for the defensive side of the game he was working on to fit into the system under Jose. Jose demanded high work rate from his wingers. Similar to duff suffering a lot of Injuries post Jose times
		
Click to expand...

Now youâ€™re been silly.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Been plenty of over hyped England players,Cole certainly wasnâ€™t one of them imo
		
Click to expand...

His versatility was part of his issue.. a bit like Gerard for England at times

So many gifted central midfielders around he was shunted to the wing 

We started it at West Ham to fit Eduardo cisse into our midfield we shunted Cole to the wing 

Whilst he was a fanstatic winger.. he was an even better CAM before they became fashionable


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			The injuries were linked to the extra work he was putting in for the defensive side of the game he was working on to fit into the system under Jose. Jose demanded high work rate from his wingers. Similar to duff suffering a lot of Injuries post Jose times
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Duff already suffered with a few injuries before hand

And blaming Coles injuries because he also had to back track ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Going to Chelsea boosted his career - itâ€™s madness to say it was the wrong career move


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			His versatility was part of his issue.. a bit like Gerard for England at times

So many gifted central midfielders around he was shunted to the wing

We started it at West Ham to fit Eduardo cisse into our midfield we shunted Cole to the wing

Whilst he was a fanstatic winger.. he was an even better CAM before they became fashionable
		
Click to expand...

West Ham Fan,suddenly it becomes more clear ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			West Ham Fan,suddenly it becomes more clear ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Difference is I donâ€™t hate Chelsea lol just would have been nice to see joe play under sir Alex .. even though ironically I hated man united


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Difference is I donâ€™t hate Chelsea lol just would have been nice to see joe play under sir Alex .. even though ironically I hated man united
		
Click to expand...

Just banter ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Been plenty of over hyped England players,Cole certainly wasnâ€™t one of them imo
		
Click to expand...

I may be wrong but the impression I got of both his Chelsea and Liverpool careers was the surprisingly high proportion of his appearances as a substitute. 

To me great players start games on the pitch not on the bench .


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I may be wrong but the impression I got of both his Chelsea and Liverpool careers was the surprisingly high proportion of his appearances as a substitute.

To me great players start games on the pitch not on the bench .
		
Click to expand...

His Liverpool career was pants.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			His Liverpool career was pants.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty mixed at Chelsea.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I may be wrong but the impression I got of both his Chelsea and Liverpool careers was the surprisingly high proportion of his appearances as a substitute.

To me great players start games on the pitch not on the bench .
		
Click to expand...

With Liverpool he arrived a shadow of his self because of injuries- he started at Chelsea as a sub but then after 6 months he was in the team a lot and rotated with Duff and Robben until his last season or so when he picked up the injuries 

We should have steered clear of him - he was clearly never the same player since the knee injury he got in 09


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 13, 2018)

When he arrived at Chelsea he was a player that would try all sorts of outrageous skills, some came off some didnâ€™t, at West Ham he could get away with it. Unfortunately flair and free thinking is not the Mourinho way so it was coached out of him. Sure he was successful (much like wright-Phillips) but he could have been a much better player if he was with a different manager. Shame.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			When he arrived at Chelsea he was a player that would try all sorts of outrageous skills, some came off some didnâ€™t, at West Ham he could get away with it. Unfortunately flair and free thinking is not the Mourinho way so it was coached out of him. Sure he was successful (much like wright-Phillips) but he could have been a much better player if he was with a different manager. Shame.
		
Click to expand...

So he did less step overs ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Charlie Austin not a happy boy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061315633978077185

Click to expand...

Very well interpreted here...


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			So he did less step overs ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Lol.... something like that!......When he played regularly with Paulo dicanio we was in back heel heaven ðŸ˜


----------



## scratchauthority (Nov 13, 2018)

Loving the Charlie Austin - Parklife remix!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2018)

I think Cole was an underrated player especially for England and probably deserved more caps than he got. I think his PL career perhaps didn't reach the heights it could have but think Jose had a lot to do with that. Wonder what he'll do now?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think Cole was an underrated player especially for England and probably deserved more caps than he got. I think his PL career perhaps didn't reach the heights it could have but think Jose had a lot to do with that. Wonder what he'll do now?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

Imagine Only winning 3PL titles ðŸŽ»


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think Cole was an underrated player especially for England and probably deserved more caps than he got. I think his PL career perhaps didn't reach the heights it could have but think Jose had a lot to do with that. Wonder what he'll do now?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d like to see him come back to work with our kids.. his finesse and ability to unlock a Defense was amazing 

Also he is the model pro.. a proper role model our youth could actually look up to


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™d like to see him come back to work with our kids.. his finesse and ability to unlock a Defense was amazing

Also he is the model pro.. a proper role model our youth could actually look up to
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree about being a role model. No doubt media work will beckon


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have to agree about being a role model. No doubt media work will beckon
		
Click to expand...

He doesnâ€™t come across as the sharpest tool tho. 

So yeah media work should suit him. 
Redknapp & Carra seem to be doing ok out of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			He doesnâ€™t come across as the sharpest tool tho.

So yeah media work should suit him.
Redknapp & Carra seem to be doing ok out of it.
		
Click to expand...

Add in Owen, Sutton etc and he'll be in good company.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 14, 2018)

So Fulham sack Jokanivic and bring in Ranieri. 

Good or bad move?  I guess can't be any worse for the Cottagers as they're rock bottom


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 14, 2018)

Wolf said:



			So Fulham sack Jokanivic and bring in Ranieri.

Good or bad move?  I guess can't be any worse for the Cottagers as they're rock bottom
		
Click to expand...

Seems a positive move to me...


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 14, 2018)

Finally seen the Charlie Austin disallowed goal. Yep. Referee got it spot on. Yoshida had to move out of the way of the shot - clearly interfering!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2018)

Wolf said:



			So Fulham sack Jokanivic and bring in Ranieri.

Good or bad move?  I guess can't be any worse for the Cottagers as they're rock bottom
		
Click to expand...

Hope it works out for him,big job on his hands.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Finally seen the Charlie Austin disallowed goal. Yep. Referee got it spot on. Yoshida had to move out of the way of the shot - clearly interfering!
		
Click to expand...

No he was not in the keepers eyeline so how is he interfering.

The ref went with the Lino who said he headed it ,but that was wrong.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Made the wrong career choice going to cheslki. Jose held him back slightly focusing on defensive side of the wingers duty

If he had gone to untied under fergie he would have flourished

Great player and a true gent

Stories of one day in training one the West Ham coaches was talking about waiting for his knee op (couldnâ€™t afford to go private) next day a cheque was in his pigeon hole from joe to get his knee done privately
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, just seen this but you are talking absolute dross! He was a key player at Chelsea for years, won 3 leagues and 2 FA Cups! And earned about 80% of his England caps while he was there. Yeah I'm sure he really regrets that 'mistake'.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 15, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			No he was not in the keepers eyeline so how is he interfering.

The ref went with the Lino who said he headed it ,but that was wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Because clearly the keeper had to take into account Yoshidaâ€™s movements therefore heâ€™s interfering. Absolutely cut and dry.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Because clearly the keeper had to take into account Yoshidaâ€™s movements therefore heâ€™s interfering. Absolutely cut and dry.
		
Click to expand...

I'm someone that always says that any player in a keepers eye line is interfering, but that has long been ruled out as valid. The player has to be playing the ball. Pretty sure almost everyone agrees lino made a mistake. Even the opposition fans thought it was legitimate.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 15, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm someone that always says that any player in a keepers eye line is interfering, but that has long been ruled out as valid. The player has to be playing the ball. Pretty sure almost everyone agrees lino made a mistake. Even the opposition fans thought it was legitimate.
		
Click to expand...

Well theyâ€™re wrong as are you. Heâ€™s clearly interfering because he has to move out of the way. Offside all day long and his embarrassing little rant adds to the hilarity.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2018)

I must admit, if you just watch the keeper on the replay, it does appear as though he hesitates very slightly before diving on the off-chance that the guy is going to flick it with his head. So understandable that he would be arguing that's offside. It's pretty harsh though, I think 8 out of 10 times the goal is given there. 

It was nowhere near as bad as the Spurs goal that got ruled out against PSV. That was utterly ridiculous. Kane was on the opposite side of the bloody goal!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Well theyâ€™re wrong as are you. Heâ€™s clearly interfering because he has to move out of the way. Offside all day long and his embarrassing little rant adds to the hilarity.
		
Click to expand...

I agree any player there should be offside, but the refs no linger consider it to be offside. The rant was ott as we should have conceded a level. But, I tend to go with the majority, and if opposing fans accept a decision against them, that tends to have a little bit of weight in an argument. But Iâ€™m ahapoy for us all to be wrong as clearly youâ€™re right.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 15, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree any player there should be offside, but the refs no linger consider it to be offside. The rant was ott as we should have conceded a level. But, I tend to go with the majority, and if opposing fans accept a decision against them, that tends to have a little bit of weight in an argument. But Iâ€™m ahapoy for us all to be wrong as clearly youâ€™re right.
		
Click to expand...

Opposing fans also misunderstanding offside adds no more weight to the argument.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Opposing fans also misunderstanding offside adds no more weight to the argument.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not misunderstanding. Itâ€™s down to differing interpretations. You believe he was interfering, others donâ€™t.  The fact that nowt has happened to Austin for his outburst speaks volumes imo. 

Time to move on and wait til after the wonder that is the nations league, so the next controversy can rumble over these pages.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2018)

Well two bits of news

1. VAR is to be used next year in the Prem

And

2. Each Prem club is giving Â£250k to Scudamore as a leaving present - disgraceful

Edit - forgot the news about Chelsea possibly being handed a transfer ban 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/46218627


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well two bits of news

1. VAR is to be used next year in the Prem

And

2. Each Prem club is giving Â£250k to Scudamore as a leaving present - disgraceful
		
Click to expand...

1. Very good news, should have been used this year in the way it was used at the World Cup

2. Embarrassing and shameful.


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Opposing fans also misunderstanding offside adds no more weight to the argument.
		
Click to expand...

You've misunderstood why the goal was ruled out.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 15, 2018)

Piece said:



			You've misunderstood why the goal was ruled out.
		
Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t. They made the right decision but by the wrong reasoning. Thatâ€™s still better than allowing it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 15, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			2. Embarrassing and shameful.
		
Click to expand...

His governorship of the Premier League has resulted in those clubs making more money than many of them could ever have imagined so a Â£5 million bonus doesn't appear to be unreasonable in that context.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			His governorship of the Premier League has resulted in those clubs making more money than many of them could ever have imagined so a Â£5 million bonus doesn't appear to be unreasonable in that context.
		
Click to expand...

He got paid Â£3 mil a year to do that as well as multiple bonuses already. The money been given to the him could and should be used for far better deserving causes namely local grassroots football - thatâ€™s Â£250k could get a 4G pitch for young footballers to use.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He got paid Â£3 mil a year to do that as well as multiple bonuses already. The money been given to the him could and should be used for far better deserving causes namely local grassroots football - thatâ€™s Â£250k could get a 4G pitch for young footballers to use.
		
Click to expand...

Premierleague clubs coukd still do that and then some with the money they generate (courtesy of deals he's brokered).

It may be distasteful to some, but I reckon his payment is probably small in comparison to whatvpeiple in other industries get for similar stewardship and massively improved financial rewards. Football is now a business and acts accordingly unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 15, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Premierleague clubs coukd still do that and then some with the money they generate (courtesy of deals he's brokered).

It may be distasteful to some, but I reckon his payment is probably small in comparison to whatvpeiple in other industries get for similar stewardship and massively improved financial rewards. Football is now a business and acts accordingly unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly,  just need to look at the recent thread regarding Persimmon Homes.


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I havenâ€™t. They made the right decision but by the wrong reasoning. Thatâ€™s still better than allowing it.
		
Click to expand...

Your explanation above isn't right though.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 15, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			His governorship of the Premier League has resulted in those clubs making more money than many of them could ever have imagined so a Â£5 million bonus doesn't appear to be unreasonable in that context.
		
Click to expand...

He has had a very decent salary. I am assuming, always dangerous to assume of course, that bonuses have been built in. This is an extra, not in his contract. It is the sort of thing you do for someone at work who has been there for 40 years or does a menial job that is largely unrecognised. This is about a very rich man getting an additional payment that is not part of his generous contract. If it was built in to his deal, fair enough but this looks very poor imo.

No politics of envy, he has generated huge sums of money for the PL and transformed it as a business. His salary and inevitable add ons covers that though.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I havenâ€™t. They made the right decision but by the wrong reasoning. Thatâ€™s still better than allowing it.
		
Click to expand...

Two wrongs donâ€™t make it right.
The offside rule is a joke and needs sorting 
Look at the Mane goal that was disallowed.
If the defenders push out to play him offside he is interfering with their decision making.
He gained 2yds on the defence so when Firmino hit the post he gained an advantage.
But the Lino made a mistake and disallowed a good goal under the current rules.

In this one he is not in the keepers eyeline of the ball thatâ€™s what counts.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 15, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			In this one he is not in the keepers eyeline of the ball thatâ€™s what counts.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. He is. Thatâ€™s exactly why it was right it was disallowed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2018)

Sad to see Slavisia go and grateful for keeping us in the championship and then the play offs before that great day at Wembley. Brought a style of football we haven't had since the Tigana and Keegan days. However it's a result game and a business and I think he's been found short at PL level and got himself confused on who he wants ti use and what formation he wants to play. I'm not totally convinced about Ranieri giving his season after winning the PL and his stay at Nantes wasn't an overwhelming success. I hope he can get it sorted and get us out of the mess so happy to give him a chance


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 15, 2018)

Blimey is this the USA reserve team, theyâ€™re bloody awful.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2018)

I didnt watch the England match until the last 5 minutes, and no matter the for/against views on the Rooney inclusion, I must admit that I wanted him to get on the end of that last cross.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sad to see Slavisia go and grateful for keeping us in the championship and then the play offs before that great day at Wembley. Brought a style of football we haven't had since the Tigana and Keegan days. However it's a result game and a business and I think he's been found short at PL level and got himself confused on who he wants ti use and what formation he wants to play. I'm not totally convinced about Ranieri giving his season after winning the PL and his stay at Nantes wasn't an overwhelming success. I hope he can get it sorted and get us out of the mess so happy to give him a chance
		
Click to expand...

If you're not happy with Ranieri, then I'm not sure who you were really expecting to get. Big Sam? I thought Ranieri was a great appointment.



Beezerk said:



			Blimey is this the USA reserve team, theyâ€™re bloody awful.
		
Click to expand...

They failed to qualify for the World Cup behind Panama and Honduras. Yes, they are certainly awful these days.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 16, 2018)

The worry about Ranieri is that he doesn't seem to last very long. At the moment Fulham just need to get out of the current situation so the long term doesn't matter. As long as his contract is not a long one it doesn't matter.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 16, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yes. He is. Thatâ€™s exactly why it was right it was disallowed.
		
Click to expand...

You must see it different to me because he was close to the post the keeper was in the middle of the goal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 16, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/metr...ls-spain-p-after-croatia-victory-8145791/amp/

Fgs ðŸ˜«


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/metr...ls-spain-p-after-croatia-victory-8145791/amp/

Fgs ðŸ˜«
		
Click to expand...

Lovren apparently has a complete lack of self-awareness. Literally a month ago they lost the first tie 6-1.


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Lovren apparently has a complete lack of self-awareness. Literally a month ago they lost the first tie 6-1.
		
Click to expand...

For self-awareness, read brain!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 18, 2018)

Good half from England except for the finishing!
Sterling still no end product , he isnâ€™t the one we want the chances falling to.
But all three have missed chances.
What was Pickford doing there he still dosnt know where row Z is.

Croatia unlucky not to have a pen, Gomez needs to realise at this level you canâ€™t do that,


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 18, 2018)

We deserved to win but make it hard for ourselves.
Thought Delph was mom and should not have been subbed imo.
 Dier and Sterling how they stayed on for 90 is beyond me .
But a win is a win .


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			We deserved to win but make it hard for ourselves.
Thought Delph was mom and should not have been subbed imo.
Dier and Sterling how they stayed on for 90 is beyond me .
But a win is a win .
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree Delph had a superb game and deserved mom, missed to many chances in first half, Croatia looked tired.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2018)

I think the fact that there was several permutations going into the last ten minutes was a big plus for the Nations Cup concept and it was a more exciting game as a competitive fixture. Good to see England show some resilience and a way to get it done. Into the semi-finals which has to be a good thing for the young squad to experience


----------



## Piece (Nov 19, 2018)

Lots of chatter about wanting PFA Chief Exec Gordon Taylor to stand down. Been resident for 37 years. Sounds like the PFA needs freshening up to modernise it and provide support that some say is lacking dreadfully.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2018)

What's happened to Germany? Shadow of their former selves and can't hold a two goal lead to a Dutch side that of late have hardly been great themselves


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 19, 2018)

Piece said:



			Lots of chatter about wanting PFA Chief Exec Gordon Taylor to stand down. Been resident for 37 years. Sounds like the PFA needs freshening up to modernise it and provide support that some say is lacking dreadfully.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if the players will be asked to donate to his payoff.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2018)

I think he's done a good job on the whole and big shoes to fill. I think they are big shoes to fill and the players owe a debt of gratitude


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think he's done a good job on the whole and big shoes to fill. I think they are big shoes to fill and the players owe a debt of gratitude
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s done a good job if your a footballer for sure.

 If your a football supporter, heâ€™s defended the indefensible in regard player behaviour, lowered the expectations of how these role models should behave, stood by and allowed wages to rocket and done nothing to combat the players agents racket.

Good riddance in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 19, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Wonder if the players will be asked to donate to his payoff.
		
Click to expand...

As they don't even fund their own union  only paying Â£150 p.a., they are unlikely to make much of a donation. 

The PFA is basically dependent upon money from the Clubs (TV money).

Whilst Taylor is a long way from perfect it amuses me that many are quick to criticise his remuneration those same people (mainly ex-players) are apparently happy with the amount of money being taken from the game by agents.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			As they don't even fund their own union  only paying Â£150 p.a., they are unlikely to make much of a donation. 

The PFA is basically dependent upon money from the Clubs (TV money).

Whilst Taylor is a long way from perfect it amuses me that many are quick to criticise his remuneration those same people (mainly ex-players) are apparently happy with the amount of money being taken from the game by agents.
		
Click to expand...

I think he has done a lot for players over the years , probably not heard of most of it in lower leagues.
But in the modern game heâ€™s old school but thatâ€™s not always a bad thing.
As for his pay you take what you can get , thatâ€™s not his fault if they want to pay him well!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			As they don't even fund their own union  only paying Â£150 p.a., they are unlikely to make much of a donation.

The PFA is basically dependent upon money from the Clubs (TV money).

Whilst Taylor is a long way from perfect it amuses me that many are quick to criticise his remuneration those same people (mainly ex-players) are apparently happy with the amount of money being taken from the game by agents.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but still Taylor takes a hell of a cut of their incomings.

Even if he was on 200k a year, he would be more than comfortable and probably on more than the PM, The other 2 million could be used very well elsewhere.

Ive never liked him, and think he has done a poor job.


----------



## Piece (Nov 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, but still Taylor takes a hell of a cut of their incomings.

Even if he was on 200k a year, he would be more than comfortable and probably on more than the PM, The other 2 million could be used very well elsewhere.

Ive never liked him, and think he has done a poor job.
		
Click to expand...

One of the accusations is that in modern times the PFA hasn't done enough to support ex-players, especially those with mental and social issues. One example is the Jeff Astle issue. Apparently the best paid, by some margin, union official in the UK, says the Daily Fail.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2018)

Barca have to pay 100m Euro on top of any transfer fee if they buy a Liverpool player before 2020. Presumably if such a transfer did happen theyâ€™d just agree a free transfer and pay the 100m.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 23, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Barca have to pay 100m Euro on top of any transfer fee if they buy a Liverpool player before 2020. Presumably if such a transfer did happen theyâ€™d just agree a free transfer and pay the 100m.
		
Click to expand...

Just outta interest, Mane has just signed an extended contract at Liverpool. How do Barca sign him or any other player who has 2,3,4 years left on a contract for free. Am sure Liverpool might have something to say about that.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just outta interest, Mane has just signed an extended contract at Liverpool. How do Barca sign him or any other player who has 2,3,4 years left on a contract for free. Am sure Liverpool might have something to say about that.
		
Click to expand...

What I meant was that Liverpool would have to agree to a â€œfreeâ€ transfer so in essence theyâ€™ve agreed a deal whereby Barca will pay a minimum of 100m euro for any Liverpool player until 2020.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 23, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			What I meant was that Liverpool would have to agree to a â€œfreeâ€ transfer so in essence theyâ€™ve agreed a deal whereby Barca will pay a minimum of 100m euro for any Liverpool player until 2020.
		
Click to expand...

The agreement is â€˜market rateâ€™ plus Â£100m.  I believe itâ€™s in retaliation for how they (Barca) conducted themselves during the Coutinho negotiations.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 23, 2018)

Just seen a clip on BBC sport re Boca Juniors. A fan ran onto the pitch whilst the Boca Juniors were having an open training session. Carlos Tevez gives the fan a cuddle. But the point of this post is that over 50,000 turned up to watch them train ðŸ˜³..


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 23, 2018)

Cherry13 said:



			The agreement is â€˜market rateâ€™ plus Â£100m.  I believe itâ€™s in retaliation for how they (Barca) conducted themselves during the Coutinho negotiations.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure someone will come up with a EU law to stop this .
Who does the 100mil go to Liverpool or is it a fine.?


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2018)

I dont get it at all, if Liverpool dont want to do business with Barca then dont do business with them!!! Just goes to show how much power players/agents have in being able to force a move where they want even when under contract that a club feels the need to put this sort of agreement in place!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I am sure someone will come up with a EU law to stop this .
Who does the 100mil go to Liverpool or is it a fine.?
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool. I think itâ€™s a clause LFC insisted on.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 23, 2018)

So will anyone feel bad for him if the Ramos story is true and he failed a drug test last year?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			So will anyone feel bad for him if the Ramos story is true and he failed a drug test last year?
		
Click to expand...

We can only hope. It seems that both Sergio and Real deem themselves above such minor irritations as being tested.


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			So will anyone feel bad for him if the Ramos story is true and he failed a drug test last year?
		
Click to expand...

Not me, that's for sure!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Liverpool. I think itâ€™s a clause LFC insisted on.
		
Click to expand...

Has Southampton put one on Liverpool after the VVD episode .
Double standards from reds a bit imo.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 24, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Has Southampton put one on Liverpool after the VVD episode .
Double standards from reds a bit imo.
		
Click to expand...

You see thats why i love this forum. You get opinions you had never even thought of. ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 24, 2018)

Spurs with Alli, Eriksen, Son and Kane all in the same XI again look so much stronger. Have made Chelsea look dreadful so far.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25992

Click to expand...

Take it down phil, you've offended pokerjoke ðŸ™„


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2018)

Being mocked by a scouser for being offended ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Hereâ€™s a ðŸ˜ƒ so itâ€™s bantz ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Being mocked by a scouser for being offended ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Hereâ€™s a ðŸ˜ƒ so itâ€™s bantz ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain that comment?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 25993

Click to expand...

That still doesnâ€™t explain your comment?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2018)

WE ARE STAYING UP (maybe). A win is a win and given Ranieiri has only had a few days with the full squad it has to be a start. Still conceding too many but one step at a time. On the plus side it's brought us right back into contention of the mini league up to 14th in the table.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			That still doesnâ€™t explain your comment?
		
Click to expand...

And?


----------



## Junior (Nov 24, 2018)

Great goal by Son.  Underrated player who doesn't get the plaudits he deserves.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			And?
		
Click to expand...

As youâ€™ve replied to my post and I donâ€™t get what youâ€™ve posted, Iâ€™ve politely asked you to explain your post.

Its really not that hard, unless of course itâ€™s derogatory and you wonâ€™t explain it?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			As youâ€™ve replied to my post and I donâ€™t get what youâ€™ve posted, Iâ€™ve politely asked you to explain your post.

Its really not that hard.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez chill out soft lad. 
Only a bit of bantz. 

Sincere apologies if Iâ€™ve offended you ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 24, 2018)

Sonaldo is so gun. Brilliant solo goal. Spurs have been brilliant.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Jeez chill out soft lad.
Only a bit of bantz.

Sincere apologies if Iâ€™ve offended you ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Now youâ€™ve resorted to name calling. 

I donâ€™t do â€œbantzâ€ and certainly not with spineless internet hardcases like yourself.

I wonâ€™t know if Iâ€™ve been offended as you wonâ€™t explain your initial comment.


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			WE ARE STAYING UP (maybe). A win is a win and given Ranieiri has only had a few days with the full squad it has to be a start. Still conceding too many but one step at a time. On the plus side it's brought us right back into contention of the mini league up to 14th in the table.
		
Click to expand...

good to see you have hope again Homie   Expecting the opposite from Sainthacker sometime soon (especially with their forthcoming fixtures)

Plenty of bad sides should give everyone hope


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2018)

fundy said:



			good to see you have hope again Homie   Expecting the opposite from Sainthacker sometime soon (especially with their forthcoming fixtures)

Plenty of bad sides should give everyone hope
		
Click to expand...

The way Spurs are taking Chelsea apart we may have a chance at their place. OK, fair enough that's taking it too far but with Leicester and West Ham and Newcastle coming (and could we do a Palace and get a point at Old Trafford) if we can get the defence sorted perhaps we can find a way to survive. Be interested to hear Sainthacker's view on Hughes and whether he's tenure can continue


----------



## GG26 (Nov 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The way Spurs are taking Chelsea apart we may have a chance at their place. OK, fair enough that's taking it too far but with Leicester and West Ham and Newcastle coming (and could we do a Palace and get a point at Old Trafford) if we can get the defence sorted perhaps we can find a way to survive. Be interested to hear Sainthacker's view on Hughes and whether he's tenure can continue
		
Click to expand...

Don't fancy your chances against Leicester, although we are hot or cold, and the away supporters will spend most of the match outsinging the home fans in support of your manager.


----------



## Jensen (Nov 24, 2018)

No noise from the Chelsea boys. 
Typical...all hiding


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 24, 2018)

Spurs win and Jensen remembers his password, I hope paddy logs in and reminds us of the words to the Dele Alli song like the good old days ðŸ˜


----------



## Jensen (Nov 24, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Spurs win and Jensen remembers his password, I hope paddy logs in and reminds us of the words to the Dele Alli song like the good old days ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Thought you didn't do bantz ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2018)

GG26 said:



			Don't fancy your chances against Leicester, although we are hot or cold, and the away supporters will spend most of the match outsinging the home fans in support of your manager.
		
Click to expand...

Hope the fans do give him a great reception and they do sing his praises all game. Richly deserved for pulling off such an amazing PL title. However I hope we can get something on the night but fancy it'll be a decent game


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2018)

James Maddison-
Apologies to everyone for what happened today. Nobody wants to see diving in our beautiful game. I was anticipating contact that never came, but thatâ€™s no excuse. Itâ€™s a mistake and I will learn from it. Lads showed fantastic fight and determination to get us back in the game and go home with a more than deserved point.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 24, 2018)

fundy said:



			good to see you have hope again Homie   Expecting the opposite from Sainthacker sometime soon (especially with their forthcoming fixtures)

Plenty of bad sides should give everyone hope
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve been on this thread a lot less in the last 18 months due to frustration and the usual repetitive arguments. Although Iâ€™ve noticed Arsenal getting less stick of late. I may have to post a few more times this season as I fear Saints will have me posting in the championship thread next year.

All our good work under Liebherr (Markus) undone by penny pinching by his daughter and the Chinese lot.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve been on this thread a lot less in the last 18 months due to frustration and the usual repetitive arguments. Although Iâ€™ve noticed Arsenal getting less stick of late. I may have to post a few more times this season as I fear Saints will have me posting in the championship thread next year.

All our good work under Liebherr (Markus) undone by penny pinching by his daughter and the Chinese lot.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because Sawtooth isnâ€™t here to take the bate. 
Spurs seem to be the new Arsenal ðŸ¤£


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 24, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Probably because Sawtooth isnâ€™t here to take the bate.
Spurs seem to be the new Arsenal ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

True. Theyâ€™ve had a lot of stick despite having their best ever start......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve been on this thread a lot less in the last 18 months due to frustration and the usual repetitive arguments. Although Iâ€™ve noticed Arsenal getting less stick of late. I may have to post a few more times this season as I fear Saints will have me posting in the championship thread next year.

All our good work under Liebherr (Markus) undone by penny pinching by his daughter and the Chinese lot.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal were getting stick because over the last 5+ years every year has been groundhog day and Wenger seemed happy to accept relative mediocrity. 4th place, ignore the obvious weaknesses, pretend everything was okay? This year, new manager, he is addressing the weaknesses, aims are higher, football is exciting = no stick, only praise. It was the stubbornness to ignore the obvious, and defend it, that was causing the posts, not a plain dislike of arsenal.

Southampton need to ditch Hughes quickly or you will be in real trouble, if you aren't already. You need to give the next manager as much time as you can give him. Keep Hughes and you are going down.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 25, 2018)

Neil Warnock, always an irritant, always a prat. Sorry Cardiff but I hope you go down purely so we no longer have to listen to him.

Impressed by Liverpool allowing Trent Arnold to take free kicks when it suits his eye. How many teams in the past have hamstrung themselves by having the 'big name' only to take them. Free kick after free kick wasted because of ego. Brilliant goal by him yesterday (yes that hurt)


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 25, 2018)

What surprised me most (considering the supposed rivalry) was how empty Wembley was yesterday... Think there was more in at Stratford... Puzzling....


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 25, 2018)

Junior said:



			Great goal by Son.  Underrated player who doesn't get the plaudits he deserves.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly does by me, I was singing his praises last season and was reliably informed by a few spuds fans on here the team struggles to be set up with him and Kane in the team. Seem to be doing more than ok at the moment.ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2018)

horrible looking arsenal line up today. no ozil, no ramsey, no lacazette. 5 at the back. looks very unbalanced to me in what i thinks a tough away game


----------



## Wolf (Nov 25, 2018)

fundy said:



			horrible looking arsenal line up today. no ozil, no ramsey, no lacazette. 5 at the back. looks very unbalanced to me in what i thinks a tough away game
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Ramsey missing is a big issue, though having no Laca or Ozil is odd choice, but Unai has done well for us so far this season and our weakness is at the back so hopefully come 90mins the tactics work out


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I don't think Ramsey missing is a big issue, though having no Laca or Ozil is odd choice, but Unai has done well for us so far this season and our weakness is at the back so hopefully come 90mins the tactics work out
		
Click to expand...

id have Ramsey over any of the midfield apart from Torreira, especially if Ozil not playing, really dont understand why hes been marginalised to be given away next year. Streets ahead of Xhaka, Mhiki and Iwobi as a footballer

Looks like were gonna hang on for the 3 points despite Mustaphi diving in again  Decent results despite not playing that well bodes well in some degrees


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 25, 2018)

Just found this on Deezer. And itâ€™s the second in the series. Who knew?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2018)

Damn you Huddersfield. Great win at Wolves for them but we're now bottom again. Still, the gap between us and the Terriers has closed. Good result for Arsenal who didn't look great today and definitely got lucky with their first goal but they seem to be able to grind results


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 25992

Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Damn you Huddersfield. Great win at Watford for them but we're now bottom again. Still, the gap between us and the Terriers has closed. Good result for Arsenal who didn't look great today and definitely got lucky with their first goal but they seem to be able to grind results
		
Click to expand...

Are you still feeling the effects of your man flu


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Are you still feeling the effects of your man flu
		
Click to expand...

Not feeling 100% tickety boo but paracetamol and honey and lemon working. I think I might just pull through


----------



## Wolf (Nov 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Damn you Huddersfield. Great win at Watford for them but we're now bottom again. Still, the gap between us and the Terriers has closed. *Good result for Arsenal who didn't look great today and definitely got lucky with their first goal but they seem to be able to grind results*

Click to expand...

Think that's the major difference for us this season under Emery we've fou d a way to grind when we need to, hopefully the best is yet to come


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Damn you Huddersfield. Great win at Watford for them but we're now bottom again. Still, the gap between us and the Terriers has closed. Good result for Arsenal who didn't look great today and definitely got lucky with their first goal but they seem to be able to grind results
		
Click to expand...

Watford ? How can gap between Fulham and Huddersfield have closed. Think you might be more ill than you realise.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2018)

richart said:



			Watford ? How can gap between Fulham and Huddersfield have closed. Think you might be more ill than you realise.

Click to expand...

Think you might be right. Not my finest moment and brain and fingers not connected. If I make it through the night I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.joe.co.uk/amp/sport/memphis-depay-freestyle-209748-209748


The modern day footballer ðŸ‘†ðŸ‘†ðŸ˜«


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 25, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			What surprised me most (considering the supposed rivalry) was how empty Wembley was yesterday... Think there was more in at Stratford... Puzzling....
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure they cap the ticket sales for certain games, on Police advise as they canâ€™t commit the numbers to Wembley for all the games.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 25, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Are you still feeling the effects of your man flu
		
Click to expand...

What a tool.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 26, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Pretty sure they cap the ticket sales for certain games, on Police advise as they canâ€™t commit the numbers to Wembley for all the games.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough... Hadn't thought of that as a possible reason...


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Fair enough... Hadn't thought of that as a possible reason...
		
Click to expand...

Brent Council limit Wembley stadium to a certain number of events at full capacity per year. Spurs negotiated some of these as part of the deal for last season, but obviously that doesn't apply to this years situation.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2018)

Still can't believe what I saw on Saturday evening. Chelsea just didn't turn up. David Luiz had the worst game I've seen from a defender in a long, long time. What sort of defender jumps out of the way of a long range effort? And his attempt to stop Son's goal was actually laughable. Lovely bonus 3 points then I didn't expect to get which leaves us looking healthy in the table. Just the small matter of Arsenal next.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 26, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Still can't believe what I saw on Saturday evening. Chelsea just didn't turn up. David Luiz had the worst game I've seen from a defender in a long, long time. What sort of defender jumps out of the way of a long range effort? And his attempt to stop Son's goal was actually laughable. Lovely bonus 3 points then I didn't expect to get which leaves us looking healthy in the table. Just the small matter of Arsenal next.
		
Click to expand...

Here's hoping the gunners defence bucks the trend and isn't as generous as chelsea's...


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 26, 2018)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46341672

That has got to be one of the funniest things I have read this year. There paid how much, for being that rubbish. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jensen (Nov 26, 2018)

I know I only posted last week, after a long time, but I really have fallen out of love with football. This has happened over a period of time.
For me the above article clearly states what's wrong with the modern game, ruined by money. In addition the game is more like a non contact sport with players at ALL clubs cheating, diving and falling over like academy nominated actors.
The money has increased the cost for Sky, which I no longer have. When I do watch MOTD I find myself drifting away during the second game.
My main focus these days is Golf


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 26, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46341672

That has got to be one of the funniest things I have read this year. There paid how much, for being that rubbish. ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

What happened to basic pay plus win bonus and performance related pay.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yeah, because most of the top golfers are on the bread line. Um, no. They would not get out of bed for sensible money.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			What happened to basic pay plus win bonus and performance related pay.
		
Click to expand...

Was there ever performance related pay ?

Players still get win Bonuses and goal bonues plus many more other area they pick up money from - itâ€™s the way it is now

Itâ€™s just bigger pay now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2018)

Jensen said:



			I know I only posted last week, after a long time, but I really have fallen out of love with football. This has happened over a period of time.
For me the above article clearly states what's wrong with the modern game, ruined by money. In addition the game is more like a non contact sport with players at ALL clubs cheating, diving and falling over like academy nominated actors.
The money has increased the cost for Sky, which I no longer have. When I do watch MOTD I find myself drifting away during the second game.
My main focus these days is Golf
		
Click to expand...

The game has definitely moved on and not necessarily for the better with all the money involved. However golf is no longer the game it was and there is significant money in the sport too especially on the PGA tour. Both have sold their souls to TV and marketing but we're where we are with it all and I just accept the situation and enjoy the sport in front of me on the TV


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was there ever performance related pay ?

Players still get win Bonuses and goal bonues plus many more other area they pick up money from - itâ€™s the way it is now

Itâ€™s just bigger pay now
		
Click to expand...

I am not saying they donâ€™t get these anymore and I know the pay now is stupid.
But how can UTD players be getting more than City players the way each other play.
I would pay to watch City but not to Watch United.

It can only be the size of the squad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I am not saying they donâ€™t get these anymore and I know the pay now is stupid.
But how can UTD players be getting more than City players the way each other play.
I would pay to watch City but not to Watch United.

It can only be the size of the squad.
		
Click to expand...

Because UTD have always paid their players more than anyone else in the League regardless of how well they are doing


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because UTD have always paid their players more than anyone else in the League regardless of how well they are doing
		
Click to expand...

That will soon stop if they carry on like they are.
Itâ€™s ok paying top whack if in CL and winning the league / cups.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			That will soon stop if they carry on like they are.
Itâ€™s ok paying top whack if in CL and winning the league / cups.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but their income from merchandise etc etc is huge - and it will still be huge even if they arenâ€™t winning the league or CL - match day income is massive as is commercial


----------



## Jensen (Nov 26, 2018)

I know I only posted last week, after a long time, but I really have fallen out of love with football. This has happened over a period of time.
For me the above article clearly states what's wrong with the modern game, ruined by money. In addition the game is more like a non contact sport with players at ALL clubs cheating, diving and falling over like academy nominated actors.
The money has increased the cost for Sky, which I no longer have. When I do watch MOTD I find myself drifting away during the second game.
My main focus these days is Golf


murphthemog said:



			Yeah, because most of the top golfers are on the bread line. Um, no. They would not get out of bed for sensible money.
		
Click to expand...

Integrity and honesty, there lies the difference


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 26, 2018)

In a day and age of fake news, I read this and don't know if it is true or not, but.

â€œLeague goals and assists since the start of last season:

Kylian MbappÃ©:
24 goals, 12 assists.

Raheem Sterling:
25 goals, 21 assists.â€


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 27, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46341672

That has got to be one of the funniest things I have read this year. There paid how much, for being that rubbish. ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

The article suggests that some of Cityâ€™s pay was masked by payments coming from a different company so perhaps it isnâ€™t as the article claims.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The article suggests that some of Cityâ€™s pay was masked by payments coming from a different company so perhaps it isnâ€™t as the article claims.
		
Click to expand...

Am sure there/ City are not the only ones. ðŸ‘


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 27, 2018)

So, Arsenal are going to the Ukraine on Thursday, a country that has just declared martial law, to play in a stadium in the middle of no where, in minus 13 degrees.

But UEFA say it is fine, so it must be.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2018)

Murph, the joy of the Europa Leage. Apparently they will get back at around 5am in the morning on Friday. All in great shape for the derby against Spurs on Sunday. I know some like it but I think it is a competition that handicaps teams in it.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2018)

Jensen said:



			I know I only posted last week, after a long time, but I really have fallen out of love with football. This has happened over a period of time.
For me the above article clearly states what's wrong with the modern game, ruined by money. In addition the game is more like a non contact sport with players at ALL clubs cheating, diving and falling over like academy nominated actors.
The money has increased the cost for Sky, which I no longer have. When I do watch MOTD I find myself drifting away during the second game.
My main focus these days is Golf
		
Click to expand...

Imagine saying this in the week after two golf heavyweights competed for 9 million dollars.


----------



## Jensen (Nov 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Imagine saying this in the week after two golf heavyweights competed for 9 million dollars. 

Click to expand...

I repeat, integrity and honest is sadly missing in football


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 27, 2018)

Jensen said:



			I repeat, integrity and honest is sadly missing in football
		
Click to expand...

Well, they've always been totally different games, a bit stupid to compare them in my opinion. In the 70s/80s when Souness and the like were breaking people's legs, would you have said golf is the better sport because it's less violent? They're chalk and cheese.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2018)

Jensen said:



			I repeat, integrity and honest is sadly missing in football
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not just football though is it - can level that at most sports these days. Football gets the stick because itâ€™s the most high profile sport


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I am going to boldly predict that Southampton will NOT be involved in a relegation battle next season. Fingers crossed we get to 8th - 12th place.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			The issue is you still have Mark Hughes as your manager though, so I wouldn't hold my breath.
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			I think Hughes will have us safe. He certainly improved us, if we can either keep Austin fit or sign a striker then he has a good a squad to manage as he ever has.
		
Click to expand...

Seems I was right about Hughes. I expect he'll be gone by Christmas, and his top flight career is surely over now - on the scrapheap with Pardew. That will be a record too as no manager has ever been sacked twice by Premier League clubs in one calendar year before. Apparently in this calendar year he has achieved just three league wins. 

This is quite funny, courtesy of Football365 Mediawatch today:



			â€˜Mark Hughes calls for VAR to be introduced after Southampton are denied goal in draw with Watfordâ€™ â€“ *MailOnline*, November 11.

â€˜Mark Hughes annoyed by VAR after Southampton Carabao Cup exitâ€™ â€“ *Sky Sports*, November 28.
		
Click to expand...

Says it all about the man really.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Seems I was right about Hughes. I expect he'll be gone by Christmas, and his top flight career is surely over now - on the scrapheap with Pardew. That will be a record too as no manager has ever been sacked twice by Premier League clubs in one calendar year before. Apparently in this calendar year he has achieved just three league wins.

This is quite funny, courtesy of Football365 Mediawatch today:


*Says it all about the man really. *

Click to expand...

Tbf a manager being a hypocrite in regards to their teamâ€™s decisions is hardly surprising is it? That could be levelled at any of them. 

In regards to Hughes, he kept us up so no complaints he got the chance, Our board is as much (if not more) to blame. Liebherr has no interest in anything other than running us on a shoestring.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf a manager being a hypocrite in regards to their teamâ€™s decisions is hardly surprising is it? That could be levelled at any of them.

In regards to Hughes, he kept us up so no complaints he got the chance, Our board is as much (if not more) to blame. Liebherr has no interest in anything other than running us on a shoestring.
		
Click to expand...

He didn't really perform miracles though, you carried on being quite rubbish but Swansea were just worse. He always blames the refs for his poor performance. Apparently he still states that he has never been relegated as a manager - that would be because he's sacked before it happens!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He didn't really perform miracles though, you carried on being quite rubbish but Swansea were just worse. He always blames the refs for his poor performance. Apparently he still states that he has never been relegated as a manager - that would be because he's sacked before it happens!
		
Click to expand...

We still stayed up, and we did perform better than before he arrived. We were down if weâ€™d kept the previous joker on board. Again, very few managers donâ€™t find something/one to blame. Once theyâ€™re on the pitch itâ€™s the payers job to perform, the only manager Iâ€™ve seen criticise players (mourinho) got hammered. Not very many say they themselves were to blame. 

Re the final point you make, whilst it is spin on his behalf. It is still true...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 28, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			We still stayed up, and we did perform better than before he arrived. We were down if weâ€™d kept the previous joker on board. Again, very few managers donâ€™t find something/one to blame. Once theyâ€™re on the pitch itâ€™s the payers job to perform, the only manager Iâ€™ve seen criticise players (mourinho) got hammered. Not very many say they themselves were to blame.

Re the final point you make, whilst it is spin on his behalf. It is still true...
		
Click to expand...

Factually true but he says it as a badge of pride, when in actual fact if he _had_ have been relegated that would at least have meant the board thought he had a chance of staying up. Being sacked before it happens means he was bloody hopeless.

I like Southampton, I grew up with them as a Prem team and the amazing Le Tissier years, so I want them to stay up, which means getting rid of that clown!


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2018)

I thought the Lyon v Man City was a good game last night. Full of speed and energy, showing that Man City won't have it all their own way in the CL this year.

Not sure what game to watch tonight...


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Factually true but he says it as a badge of pride, when in actual fact if he _had_ have been relegated that would at least have meant the board thought he had a chance of staying up. Being sacked before it happens means he was bloody hopeless.

I like Southampton, I grew up with them as a Prem team and the amazing Le Tissier years, so I want them to stay up, which means getting rid of that clown!
		
Click to expand...

Rumours are Big Sam. Problem is, I donâ€™t see us throwing him 9m!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Seems I was right about Hughes. I expect he'll be gone by Christmas, and his top flight career is surely over now - on the scrapheap with Pardew. That will be a record too as no manager has ever been sacked twice by Premier League clubs in one calendar year before. Apparently in this calendar year he has achieved just three league wins.

This is quite funny, courtesy of Football365 Mediawatch today:


Says it all about the man really. 

Click to expand...

I think the weekend defeat was a big nail in his coffin and I can't see them getting anything at home to Man United or away to Spurs. I was disappointed at the way he left Fulham and to be honest he's not really done much and I do think his reputation is now tarnished. I agree he'll be gone soon


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 28, 2018)

Ref in Liverpool game looks out of his depth.
Clear red card.
Booked Gomez for identical foul but never booked PSG player.
Penalty decision was a joke , good job extra Lino seen it.

Our midfield look to slow, you canâ€™t give the ball away against players of This Calibre.
We look scared of them, to many backward passes , we are lucky to only be one down.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 28, 2018)

Joe Gomez gets booked for breathing near neymar yet their defence can do wwf moves on our attackers..... Gotta love a European night ðŸ‘


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 28, 2018)

Ref might have been suspect, but we didnt get going and let them have it..
Too clumsy, too cumbersome, two-one loss.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 28, 2018)

Got what we deserved there .
Buffon could have stayed in the dressing room.
Just no quality at all.

Klopp needs to sit the players down and show them how to take a corner/ free kick cos ours were woeful tonight.
If we want to progress we need to play better than that.

Some good acting from PSG it puts me off watching the game.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 28, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Ref might have been suspect, but we didnt get going and let them have it..
Too clumsy, too cumbersome, two-one loss.
		
Click to expand...

Think the ref was punishing us for Brexit.
Canâ€™t understand some decisions.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 28, 2018)

Good win against Inter ,still in but Barca away will probably be a step to far, we should have won the other two games and walked this group.

On a good run now makes the game at the weekend interesting


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2018)

Some horrendous refereeing decisions in Paris but ultimately Liverpool weren't good enough on the night. Good win for Spurs but can't see them getting anything is Spain


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 29, 2018)

Haven't Barca topped the group now? If they field a reserve team, I think Spuds have a chance.


----------



## Junior (Nov 29, 2018)

PSG are an awful team because they have class players who play with no class.   Constant surrounding of the ref, play acting, dirty football.   I know people will say that this would describe a lot of teams, but for me, they are the worst.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 29, 2018)

Reading on BBC sport about how Liverpools attacking force is not clicking at the moment. How defensively they are a stronger unit, and they are but the Liverpool attacking force is not the same as last year. Now don't get me wrong, I don't watch Liverpool every week so I don't know the answer. But let me chuck this one into the discussion pot. Is it down to Liverpool? What am saying is that When Pep won the league last year he knew he had to have a plan B, he thought teams would sit back more this year and for that reason he bought Mahrez, who he felt had more skill and ball control than Sterling. It has proved to be the case. Teams have sat back. When City played Liverpool, a game in which they nearly nicked. Pep never let his full backs get forward, when they got forward last year, the gaps created were ruthlessly exploited by Liverpools front three, played in by balls from there midfield. Are Liverpool suffering from teams sitting back and not giving Liverpools front three space. Liverpool are doing more then ok in the prem, but Champs league not so. thoughts me dears.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2018)

Junior said:



			PSG are an awful team because they have class players who play with no class.   Constant surrounding of the ref, play acting, dirty football.   I know people will say that this would describe a lot of teams, but for me, they are the worst.
		
Click to expand...

South American players?
Did you watch Uruguay recently bloody disgraceful.


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2018)

Junior said:



			PSG are an awful team because they have class players who play with no class.   Constant surrounding of the ref, play acting, dirty football.   I know people will say that this would describe a lot of teams, but for me, they are the worst.
		
Click to expand...

That just seems to be the way in most European leagues now .............................. and it's pathetic.
In fact it's been like that for decades and I still can't get used to it because, I think, it's not so bad over here.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Haven't Barca topped the group now? If they field a reserve team, I think Spuds have a chance.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was thinking! Or perhaps, hoping. But yeah they can only come top so they will surely rest a few players. And we still have an outside chance that Inter will slip up against PSV which will make our lives easier.


----------



## Junior (Nov 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			South American players?
Did you watch Uruguay recently bloody disgraceful.
		
Click to expand...

Agree......Columbia in the world cup were shocking also.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Reading on BBC sport about how Liverpools attacking force is not clicking at the moment. How defensively they are a stronger unit, and they are but the Liverpool attacking force is not the same as last year. Now don't get me wrong, I don't watch Liverpool every week so I don't know the answer. But let me chuck this one into the discussion pot. Is it down to Liverpool? What am saying is that When Pep won the league last year he knew he had to have a plan B, he thought teams would sit back more this year and for that reason he bought Mahrez, who he felt had more skill and ball control than Sterling. It has proved to be the case. Teams have sat back. When City played Liverpool, a game in which they nearly nicked. Pep never let his full backs get forward, when they got forward last year, the gaps created were ruthlessly exploited by Liverpools front three, played in by balls from there midfield. Are Liverpool suffering from teams sitting back and not giving Liverpools front three space. Liverpool are doing more then ok in the prem, but Champs league not so. thoughts me dears.
		
Click to expand...

City were lucky not to be 3 down at half time so tactically canâ€™t agree there.
Thought Marhrez was awful Tuesday.

As for Liverpool.
We sat to deep last night and there was far to much space in front of the back four.
The midfield lacks any creativity to many backward balls.
The front three havnt played well for weeks but the service to them last night was not good enough.

Salha was awful last night and has been off his game since his injury.
We looked better with Kieta on but canâ€™t remember their keeper making a save.

I have always said Klopp has no plan B and it showed last night.
The ref let us down , that was a red card all day.
Gomez should be in the middle with AA right back and Lovren needs moving on.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2018)

I only watched the first half of City v Lyon, but Lyon missed two stonewall sitters in that half. Should have been 2-0 at least, and they had another good chance they hit the bar with. I was very impressed with them, for a so called 'smaller' European team. I think Ndombele and Aouar will both be at far bigger clubs in the next two years, they bossed that midfield.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2018)

Just seen a fantastic email written on Klopp here:
https://www.football365.com/news/auf-wiedersehen-jurgen-forget-psg-klopp-needs-his-p45
The first one, written by Smiddy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Just seen a fantastic email written on Klopp here:
https://www.football365.com/news/auf-wiedersehen-jurgen-forget-psg-klopp-needs-his-p45
The first one, written by Smiddy.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ Thatâ€™s actually embarrassing- we are ten points better off than we were last season at this stage 2nd and unbeaten  only points dropped were away from home against Chelsea and Arsenal plus Man City - I guess when talking about big clubs he ignores stuffing Spurs.

We have had one poor game against Red Star - 

Smiddy is a bit a joke 

Anyone suggesting Klop


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ Thatâ€™s actually embarrassing- we are ten points better off than we were last season at this stage 2nd and unbeaten  only points dropped were away from home against Chelsea and Arsenal plus Man City - I guess when talking about big clubs he ignores stuffing Spurs.

We have had one poor game against Red Star -

Smiddy is a bit a joke

Anyone suggesting Klop
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I actually found it hilarious which is why I posted it. Not sure if he was serious or on a wind-up.   He has certainly presented a different way of looking at things though.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 29, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Haven't Barca topped the group now? If they field a reserve team, I think Spuds have a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Also they could lose and still go through ðŸ‘


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, I actually found it hilarious which is why I posted it. Not sure if he was serious or on a wind-up.   He has certainly presented a different way of looking at things though.
		
Click to expand...


I thought that was a well balanced impartial view. ðŸ˜‚ 

Whoâ€™s this Smiddy ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2018)

Wasnâ€™t KeÃ¯ta suppose to be the best midfielder in the world? 
Kante with goals. 
How many has he scored? ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜³


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wasnâ€™t KeÃ¯ta suppose to be the best midfielder in the world?
Kante with goals.
How many has he scored? ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he canâ€™t cope with the English game.
Oops big problem there then.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Apparently he canâ€™t cope with the English game.
Oops big problem there then.
		
Click to expand...

But theyâ€™ve still got Fobinho ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 29, 2018)

Nicely poached goal from Smith Rowe.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 29, 2018)

Ramsey looking for that, got it, scored it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			But theyâ€™ve still got Fobinho ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I feel a song coming on


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2018)

Good night for Arsenal and good to see the younger players getting some valuable experience. I think it's exactly the right method for trying to progress in the competition without totally ruining PL ambitions


----------



## ger147 (Nov 29, 2018)

Good win for Celtic tonight, not many away wins in Europe in recent history so at least they are still in with a shout of making the knock out stage going into the last round of matches.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2018)

I know it's not the PL but it made me smile. I sat down to have my dinner and put the Sheffield Utd v Leeds game on as they came out for the second half. To my amusement the fans started singing Annie's Song by John Denver. I googled it and in reality they change the words but use the music. Very clever. I love it when teams adopt a song at random.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 1, 2018)

I wonder if yernited will be changing their kit at half time ðŸ¤­


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I wonder if yernited will be changing their kit at half time ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

No weâ€™ve used that excuse before as you point out.
Get rid of Jose would be better


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 1, 2018)

Cracking 0-3 win Away to Newcastle today. They have been in great form aswell in past 4.

We no doubt will throw away points at Cardiff to make up for it. (Last min equaliser after leading for 70 mins or something)

Good to see Hernandez playing and linking up well with Anderson and Arnautovic 

MP is getting us playing good football.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Cracking 0-3 win Away to Newcastle today. They have been in great form aswell in past 4.

We no doubt will throw away points at Cardiff to make up for it. (Last min equaliser after leading for 70 mins or something)

Good to see Hernandez playing and linking up well with Anderson and Arnautovic

MP is getting us playing good football.
		
Click to expand...


Werent you meant to be bottom of the league by now on 2 points?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2018)

What is happening at Newcastle. Another heavy home defeat. I


Liverbirdie said:



			Werent you meant to be bottom of the league by now on 2 points? 

Click to expand...

Never happening while Fulham are about and we're not getting anything other than a drubbing tomorrow


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I wonder if yernited will be changing their kit at half time ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

I wish they'd changed their manager at half time.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know it's not the PL but it made me smile. I sat down to have my dinner and put the Sheffield Utd v Leeds game on as they came out for the second half. To my amusement the fans started singing Annie's Song by John Denver. I googled it and in reality they change the words but use the music. Very clever. I love it when teams adopt a song at random.
		
Click to expand...

I think the song is called " the greasy chip butty " song ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 2, 2018)

Just got back from what was a very lack lustre performance. It got very very pedestrian. And Bournemouth more than deserved there goal. Sane was immense. It did need D Silva coming on and four mins later he had an assist.
Happy with three points today.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2018)

Classy, Watford fans.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Reading on BBC sport about how Liverpools attacking force is not clicking at the moment. How defensively they are a stronger unit, and they are but the Liverpool attacking force is not the same as last year. Now don't get me wrong, I don't watch Liverpool every week so I don't know the answer. But let me chuck this one into the discussion pot. Is it down to Liverpool? What am saying is that When Pep won the league last year he knew he had to have a plan B, he thought teams would sit back more this year and for that reason he bought Mahrez, who he felt had more skill and ball control than Sterling. It has proved to be the case. Teams have sat back. When City played Liverpool, a game in which they nearly nicked. Pep never let his full backs get forward, when they got forward last year, the gaps created were ruthlessly exploited by Liverpools front three, played in by balls from there midfield. Are Liverpool suffering from teams sitting back and not giving Liverpools front three space. Liverpool are doing more then ok in the prem, but Champs league not so. thoughts me dears.
		
Click to expand...

Tashy, I was that disgusted with PSG's antics that it took me 2 days to calm down. The ref had an absolute shocker, as well, even to the point that it could be debated that Mane's pen shouldn't have been, as well (and someone else who is hitting the deck far too easily, and far too often). If thats the future of footy, I may not be a season ticket holder for much longer. Even their centre halves were diving and getting free kicks - how can you even "chance" that as a defender - although if a ref gives a free kick every time you hit the deck, you would.

We were still poor though, and didnt deserve much else.

Overall, teams may be a bit more savvy with us, but the main thing for me is twofold:-

1. Our defence and defending has massively improved, and not all just down to VVD. Gomez has also been excellent and Allison, although not brilliant, has brought a calmness to our defence, and has good distribution. The full backs are also both not bombing on at the same time, and are choosing when to go, or not, a lot better.

2. Salah is playing centrally now, and Firminho in more in a no.10 role, at least at times. Salah has been similarly as productive as last season, but Bobby has massively regressed. He also looks tired and is giving the ball away far more often than normal. With that in mind, I think we should revert back to Salah on the right and Bobby central (and I'd also give him a 2 week holiday)- Jurgen has tried this change out and for me overall its not working as well. Sometimes we are playing a 4-3-3 and sometimes more of a 4-2-3-1 with Shaqiri offering some great creative play.

Milner has been great this season, Wijnaldum also but like most of the talksport generation they only have a 3 day memory. Keita hasnt been the buy we thought he was so far, but still early days and still missing the dimension what the Ox brought.

Klopp does have a plan B, nowadays, as he has built a squad with more options, but we could still do with 1 more great option to go with Mane/Bobby/Salah. I think Zaha would have been a good option for this, and with selling Ings - I'd have also sold Origi and got another top class striker in.

If we still had Suarez and Coutinho in with the others, I honestly think we would be the real deal.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Classy, Watford fans.

Click to expand...

What did they do? (Missed it) however heard on radio from a Watford fan calling 606 that Leicester bought all the away fans a pie and a pint in memory of their chairman. They are a properly classy club


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Werent you meant to be bottom of the league by now on 2 points? 

Click to expand...

Best take our foot off the gas we have our season total already lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What is happening at Newcastle. Another heavy home defeat. I

Never happening while Fulham are about and we're not getting anything other than a drubbing tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

If you do get s drubbing I really Hope hazard scores 30 goals.. lol this is only because he became my auto sub captain when pep rested aguero yesterday .. and in my head to head I have my smug boss this weekend I have to beat him!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I think the song is called " the greasy chip butty " song ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

It is. I'm on my tablet and can't copy paste on here but the song is good fun, inventive and to a very unlikely tune. Love it.



pauljames87 said:



			What did they do? (Missed it) however heard on radio from a Watford fan calling 606 that Leicester bought all the away fans a pie and a pint in memory of their chairman. They are a properly classy club
		
Click to expand...

They brought along two huge flags which they passed overhead. One said something along the lines of thank you to the Leicester chairman for giving all clubs and fans hope. The other remembered the other passengers in the helicopter who are sadly all too frequently forgotten.

As you say, classy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 2, 2018)

Slime said:



			I wish they'd changed their manager at half time.
		
Click to expand...

Give it giggsehðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 2, 2018)

Read a quote that had me chuckling. Before the Manchester Deby game. Maureen said City had two friendlies. One of them Southampton. A fan questioned how Utd could not beat a friendly team last night.


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			What did they do? (Missed it) however heard on radio from a Watford fan calling 606 that Leicester bought all the away fans a pie and a pint in memory of their chairman. They are a properly classy club
		
Click to expand...

Our 1881 movement setup a crowd funding site at the end of Oct to finance a large and small banner, one saying, "Thank you Vichai for allowing us all to dream. Rest In Peace". The other, listing the names of the others. The owner's son saw this and instructed that HT refreshments were free, plus the banners. All crowd fund proceeds therefore not needed and went to Leicester FC charities. Fantastic.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			What did they do? (Missed it) however heard on radio from a Watford fan calling 606 that Leicester bought all the away fans a pie and a pint in memory of their chairman. They are a properly classy club
		
Click to expand...

They made a banner, as below. The free drinks/food was only made after the new chairman seen what they had done (I think).


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 2, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Tashy, I was that disgusted with PSG's antics that it took me 2 days to calm down. The ref had an absolute shocker, as well, even to the point that it could be debated that Mane's pen shouldn't have been, as well (and someone else who is hitting the deck far too easily, and far too often). If thats the future of footy, I may not be a season ticket holder for much longer. Even their centre halves were diving and getting free kicks - how can you even "chance" that as a defender - although if a ref gives a free kick every time you hit the deck, you would.

We were still poor though, and didnt deserve much else.

Overall, teams may be a bit more savvy with us, but the main thing for me is twofold:-

1. Our defence and defending has massively improved, and not all just down to VVD. Gomez has also been excellent and Allison, although not brilliant, has brought a calmness to our defence, and has good distribution. The full backs are also both not bombing on at the same time, and are choosing when to go, or not, a lot better.

2. Salah is playing centrally now, and Firminho in more in a no.10 role, at least at times. Salah has been similarly as productive as last season, but Bobby has massively regressed. He also looks tired and is giving the ball away far more often than normal. With that in mind, I think we should revert back to Salah on the right and Bobby central (and I'd also give him a 2 week holiday)- Jurgen has tried this change out and for me overall its not working as well. Sometimes we are playing a 4-3-3 and sometimes more of a 4-2-3-1 with Shaqiri offering some great creative play.

Milner has been great this season, Wijnaldum also but like most of the talksport generation they only have a 3 day memory. Keita hasnt been the buy we thought he was so far, but still early days and still missing the dimension what the Ox brought.

Klopp does have a plan B, nowadays, as he has built a squad with more options, but we could still do with 1 more great option to go with Mane/Bobby/Salah. I think Zaha would have been a good option for this, and with selling Ings - I'd have also sold Origi and got another top class striker in.

If we still had Suarez and Coutinho in with the others, I honestly think we would be the real deal.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t argue with this I think it sums it up well apart from the plan B bit?
Itâ€™s just the same system only with different personnel .
Plan B for me would be a 6â€™2â€ centre forward who can bully defenders 
Look at United they play crap then stick Fellani up front and get a draw?

Lost count of how many times the wide men have got in great positions and not crossed the ball because thereâ€™s no body in the box.
I know you canâ€™t find one of these easily but imo I think we do need one.
Letâ€™s be honest any team would miss them two.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 2, 2018)

Get in..... the gooners  look up for it today.Why cant they play with this intensity everry week?


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Get in..... the gooners  look up for it today.Why cant they play with this intensity everry week?
		
Click to expand...

Great game so far, I just can't see the game passing without a red card.


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2018)

Slime said:



			Great game so far, I just can't see the game passing without a red card.
		
Click to expand...

do well to get a red if Dier doesnt get yellow for that

sigh


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2018)

maybe you will after that melee lol


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			maybe you will after that melee lol
		
Click to expand...

..................... and this melee!
Game on!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is. I'm on my tablet and can't copy paste on here but the song is good fun, inventive and to a very unlikely tune. Love it.r


They brought along two huge flags which they passed overhead. One said something along the lines of thank you to the Leicester chairman for giving all clubs and fans hope. The other remembered the other passengers in the helicopter who are sadly all too frequently forgotten.

As you say, classy.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			They made a banner, as below. The free drinks/food was only made after the new chairman seen what they had done (I think).







Click to expand...

class on both sides showed yesterday

Leicester's owners are the owners everyone wants for sure


----------



## paddyc (Dec 2, 2018)

Fantastic by the Arsenal I love Torreira!! For christ sake dont f it up


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2018)

This is a tidy derby. Not sure that Foyth is much kop.


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Fantastic by the Arsenal I love Torreira!! For christ sake dont f it up
		
Click to expand...

Just beautiful to watch, nothing more enjoyable than winning the derby in a cracking game!

Oh yeah, winning a ton on a spurs playing getting sent off haha


Please please please someone get Ramsey a new contract


----------



## Wolf (Dec 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			Just beautiful to watch, nothing more enjoyable than winning the derby in a cracking game!

Oh yeah, winning a ton on a spurs playing getting sent off haha


Please please please someone get Ramsey a new contract
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorting here watching us v Spurs and seeing how we're battling and playing is so much fun again. Absolutely love Torreira as a player


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2018)

Its on days like this I wonder what our old friend Sawtooth thinks about Wenger and how long he went on now?

Turns out the grass might be greener after all lol


----------



## paddyc (Dec 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			Its on days like this I wonder what our old friend Sawtooth thinks about Wenger and how long he went on now?

Turns out the grass might be greener after all lol
		
Click to expand...

The half time changes a masterstroke by Dick, not sure Wenger would have been so brave.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 2, 2018)

Well, unlike some I'll show my head over the parapet.
Few Spurs players were poor today including Aurrier, Vertonghen and Foyth.
Son had a good game though.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			Its on days like this I wonder what our old friend Sawtooth thinks about Wenger and how long he went on now?

Turns out the grass might be greener after all lol
		
Click to expand...

The grass was ALWAYS going to be greener. Just wish my lot had that pace and speed of passing. Itâ€™s was good to see


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			Its on days like this I wonder what our old friend Sawtooth thinks about Wenger and how long he went on now?

Turns out the grass might be greener after all lol
		
Click to expand...

So true. It could have been like this for a while rather than stagnating and regressing. The same applies to us, no matter the score in the next match, when people were saying we should have stuck with Sam last year. 

Sometimes a change works, sometimes it doesn't. Better to try than be scared to do nothing.

Arsenal are progressing and whilst they won't challenge this year they are now going in the right direction. (Creates an even bigger gap to man Utd which won't go unnoticed either )


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2018)

paddyc said:



			The half time changes a masterstroke by Dick, not sure Wenger would have been so brave.
		
Click to expand...

I always wonder about the substitution masterstroke argument, at the end of the day he also chose to leave Ramsey and Lacazette out for Iwobi and Mhiki, so was only correcting his own mistake, but good to see him do so for sure. Agree re Wenger, wouldnt have thought of making the change until 70 mins+


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Well, unlike some I'll show my head over the parapet.
Few Spurs players were poor today including Aurrier, Vertonghen and Foyth.
*Son had a good game though*.
		
Click to expand...

I gave him 5.9  

Have always been a fan, not sure the balance of your side looks quite right when he plays somehow though.

Was worried Erickson was taking control before half time, thankfully our changes meant he saw far less of the ball 2nd half, he really is top top class for me


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2018)

My favourite tweet of the day:

 @ReviewFootball
35m


Dele Alli completed 6 passes in the second half vs Arsenal.  4 of those passes were from kick-offs.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2018)

Whatâ€™s going off with Salah? Heâ€™s been absolutely pony so far, not even doing the basics right.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2018)

Not only is Gomes a class player but he is also the most dashing and handsome player in the PL , #mancrush


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not only is Gomes a class player but he is also the most dashing and handsome player in the PL , #mancrush
		
Click to expand...

Have you not seen Loftus/Cheek??? 
ðŸ¤¤ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Have you not seen Loftus/Cheek???
ðŸ¤¤ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Good shout but Gomes hair elevates him above LC . Even better hair than Giroud, always immaculate, and he is the benchmark


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good shout but Gomes hair elevates him above LC . Even better hair than Giroud, always immaculate, and he is the benchmark 

Click to expand...

Sorry but weâ€™ll have to agree to disagree on this one dude ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Have you not seen Loftus/Cheek???
ðŸ¤¤ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

neither of them are Ian Dowie though are they


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			neither of them are Ian Dowie though are they 

Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

Taxi for Pickford ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			neither of them are Ian Dowie though are they 

Click to expand...

Or Phil Jones.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2018)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 2, 2018)

Phew, and there was me thinking it was a pretty exciting 0-0 ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2018)

Did that really just happen


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not only is Gomes a class player but he is also the most dashing and handsome player in the PL , #mancrush
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Have you not seen Loftus/Cheek???
ðŸ¤¤ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Have neither of you seen Phil Jones?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 2, 2018)

oops!!


----------



## Piece (Dec 2, 2018)

Time to avoid this thread for a few hours...


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh, how utterly depressing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

Slime said:



			Have neither of you seen Phil Jones?
		
Click to expand...

See post 4306 ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

What was Pickford appealing for? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

Flopp really is a first class Knob.


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2018)

If Mourinho had celebrated a goal like Klopp did, he'd be absolutely slaughtered.
However, Klopp did nowt wrong, it's just passion ..................... and that's a good thing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2018)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 2, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			What was Pickford appealing for? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Like everyone wearing blue he was hoping it had gone over and out before he pulled it back. Plonker.


----------



## fundy (Dec 2, 2018)

stay classy spurs fans


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 2, 2018)

No better way than to beat that shower, last minute spawny winner Kop end ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Karma for all the disgusting bile that come from their lot.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			stay classy spurs fans 

Click to expand...

I wonder if Jensen remembers his password tonight ðŸ˜€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2018)

No points and still bottom but a more resolute display after a howler so early. We looked more organised and did ask a few questions. Didn't expect too much but you can see Ranieiri is starting to make a difference. Big game on Wednesday and really need a win against Leicester. Cracking north London derby that had a bit of everything. Feisty, on a knife edge, a dodgy penalty decision, passion and some good goals. Decent Merseyside game too but what a sting in the tail. What was Pickford doing? Tip it over and deal with the corner. That said every PL winning side have a couple of games where they nick a streaky win and this was one of those. Could it be Klopps year?


----------



## Jensen (Dec 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I wonder if Jensen remembers his password tonight ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should look back a few pages before posting ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 2, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Maybe you should look back a few pages before posting ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Soz la ðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Jensen (Dec 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Soz la ðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒ
		
Click to expand...

No bother mate ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No better way than to beat that shower, last minute spawny winner Kop end ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Karma for all the disgusting bile that come from their lot.
		
Click to expand...

Go on,what have they done to upset you? ðŸ™„


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 2, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Go on,what have they done to upset you? ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

They havenâ€™t upset me.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 2, 2018)

Some very poor finishing in the first half.
But a great game.
Thought they sat back second half and let us have the ball.


Really donâ€™t know how Firmino stayed on for so long, Klopp must be the only one who canâ€™t see there is something wrong, donâ€™t know what but the lad is struggling?

Englandâ€™s number 1 keeper ?
He looks hyper active , just put it over the bar and defend the corner. Schoolboy error cost his team.
Well done Origi he was in the right place like a striker should be.

Thought a draw was fair result but a win is awesome.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 2, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Some very poor finishing in the first half.
But a great game.
Thought they sat back second half and let us have the ball.


Really donâ€™t know how Firmino stayed on for so long, Klopp must be the only one who canâ€™t see there is something wrong, donâ€™t know what but the lad is struggling?

Englandâ€™s number 1 keeper ?
He looks hyper active , just put it over the bar and defend the corner. Schoolboy error cost his team.
Well done Origi he was in the right place like a striker should be.

Thought a draw was fair result but a win is awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Great game??

It was a borefest, Arsenal v Spurs was a great game!


----------



## Jensen (Dec 2, 2018)

Just seen banana incident on MOTD by a Spurs fan. You bloody moron - you are a disgrace.
What about Rose, Sissoko, Auria or are you that thick !
No place for idiots like this, ban him for life


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 2, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Great game??

It was a borefest, Arsenal v Spurs was a great game!
		
Click to expand...

Really, if you say so!


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 3, 2018)

football eh....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 3, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			football eh....
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t think anyone deserved the win, it was always one of them games that was going to be settled by a mistake!
Everton played well especially the midfield , but the chances missed it should have been 3-3 or more.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 3, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Flopp really is a first class Knob.
		
Click to expand...

He was suitably contrite in his post match interview...


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Donâ€™t think anyone deserved the win, it was always one of them games that was going to be settled by a mistake!
Everton played well especially the midfield , but the chances missed it should have been 3-3 or more.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the one Gomez cleared off the line, Everton created very little. Shaqiri and Mane both should've scored. 

Everton's best performance at anfield for 2 decades and they choked in the 96th minuteðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Apart from the one Gomez cleared off the line, Everton created very little. Shaqiri and Mane both should've scored.

Everton's best performance at anfield for 2 decades and they choked in the 96th minuteðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

You need to see the match again and take the red glasses off. You are missing the Mina header, Walcott going around the keeper, Bernard shooting past the post, probably some others but I am slowly blanking the game from my memory. Clubchamp98 got it right with his post.

Pickford made a howler but he was excellent in the one on one situations. He stood up like Schmeical in his pomp and was excellent until that mistake. Hey ho, bring on the Toon.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You need to see the match again and take the red glasses off. You are missing the Mina header, Walcott going around the keeper, Bernard shooting past the post, probably some others but I am slowly blanking the game from my memory. Clubchamp98 got it right with his post.

Pickford made a howler but he was excellent in the one on one situations. He stood up like Schmeical in his pomp and was excellent until that mistake. Hey ho, bring on the Toon.
		
Click to expand...

Mina's free header was poor considering Gomez was wrong side. 

Walcott in true walcott style over ran the ball and never got a shot away, Bernards shot wasnt on target so my initial comment wasnt far off afterall. 

Richarlison is a very good player but feck me he's lightweight......

Pickfords kicking was shocking, why was he trying to stop a goal kick?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Mina's free header was poor considering Gomez was wrong side.

*Walcott in true walcott style over ran the ball and never got a shot away*, Bernards shot wasnt on target so my initial comment wasnt far off afterall.

Richarlison is a very good player but feck me he's lightweight......

Pickfords kicking was shocking, why was he trying to stop a goal kick?
		
Click to expand...

That's a little bit harsh. I thought it was a great intervention by Allison. Got his hand to the ball and caused Walcott to mis-control it. Having said that Walcott is perfectly capable of ballsing it up all on his own without any help from the keeper.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's a little bit harsh. I thought it was a great intervention by Allison. Got his hand to the ball and caused Walcott to mis-control it. Having said that Walcott is perfectly capable of ballsing it up all on his own without any help from the keeper.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve not seen the replay, only view I had was from my seat in the main stand


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 3, 2018)

What a gut-wrenching way to end a derby, couldn't believe what I was seeing. We deserved more than that.

One thing I still don't understand is how Walcott continues to start ahead of Lookman on the right. Lookman has looked absolutely class everytime he's come on and Walcott has hardly done anything all year and has had a run of poor performances missing a few key opportunities. Time he was dropped I think, we need to get Ademola involved, be gutting if we lose him because he wants more play time elsewhere.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's a little bit harsh. I thought it was a great intervention by Allison. Got his hand to the ball and caused Walcott to mis-control it. Having said that Walcott is perfectly capable of ballsing it up all on his own without any help from the keeper.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was actually a cracking stop by the keeper to get a hand in. My initial reaction was â€œbloody Walcott again...sighâ€ but the replay showed it differently.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Iâ€™ve not seen the replay, only view I had was from my seat in the main stand
		
Click to expand...

You need to get a new seat Stu itâ€™s obvious you view is Ltd.
Shikira should have scored,Mane should have scored but Minaâ€™s point blank header was only because Gomez was wrong side,brilliant.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 3, 2018)

After yesterday's draw Mark Hughes has been sacked, must of been a good result for Utd if Maureen is still in his job.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			You need to get a new seat Stu itâ€™s obvious you view is Ltd.
Shikira should have scored,Mane should have scored but *Minaâ€™s point blank header was only because Gomez was wrong side*,brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Correct, thatâ€™s exactly how I saw it.

Mina had a free header, if Gomez wasnâ€™t out of position and where he should be Mina doesnâ€™t get that free header. 
Shaqiri was through on goal and took an extra touch instead of getting his shot away.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			After yesterday's draw Mark Hughes has been sacked, must of been a good result for Utd if Maureen is still in his job.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Tash Jose needs to go but I donâ€™t think it will be this season unfortunately.
What about you boys though,playing scintillating football but 1000s if empty seats again.
What do City fans want?if there are any


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			After yesterday's draw Mark Hughes has been sacked, must of been a good result for Utd if Maureen is still in his job.
		
Click to expand...

I no longer wish for Southampton to go down 

Order is restored to the premier league.. Hughes is once again on the scrap heap 

Terrible manager


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Correct, thatâ€™s exactly how I saw it.

Mina had a free header, if Gomez wasnâ€™t out of position and where he should be Mina doesnâ€™t get that free header.
Shaqiri was through on goal and took an extra touch instead of getting his shot away.
		
Click to expand...

Well so going by your reckoning that means Mane and Shikiras chances came from all the Everton defenders being wrong side.
Thatâ€™s football,chances are created by defensive mistakes,great striker movement to lose defenders or sheer brilliance.
Gomez was probably wrong side because of the above.
It was a great chance and he should have scored although the GK deserves great credit.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Mina had a free header, if Gomez wasnâ€™t out of position and where he should be Mina doesnâ€™t get that free header.
		
Click to expand...

You can apply that logic to most chances, most goals. We had chances we didn't take them (we did, you just choose not to acknowledge them). You had chances, you didn't take them. We gifted you a freak goal, game over.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 3, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I agree Tash Jose needs to go but I donâ€™t think it will be this season unfortunately.
What about you boys though,playing scintillating football but 1000s if empty seats again.
What do City fans want?if there are any
		
Click to expand...

Ah City's empty seats let me explain. ðŸ˜

Bournemouth never sold anywhere near there allocation. So the top two tiers were released to the "turn up on the day " City fans. Which they filled. City sold them tickets first as they get all the money from said sold tickets. As against, if I had informed the club that I couldn't get to the game, the first Â£26 goes to me then the rest of the Â£40 or Â£50 goes to the club. The club sold hardly any tickets from fans that could not go. In essence if City play say Liverpool Utd etc they sell out there away section, and City sell out any spare day tickets. That aside there is a situation brewing at City that I am watching with great interest.
City are looking to increase the capacity at the Emptyhad once more. The north stand/ family stand where I sit now, they are looking to increase to a massive two tier standing stand which the fans want anyway. They hope to move City's kop there and charge up to Â£580 for the privelage. They are paying about that for sitting ( but prefer to stand). That's all well said and done, but City want to increase the capacity by another 8,000. They are not filling the stadium now ( like on Saturday) so how do they intend to fill it once extended. Watch this space. Oh ah, Saturday wasn't that scintillating ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Well so *going by your reckoning that means Mane and Shikiras chances came from all the Everton defenders being wrong side.*
Thatâ€™s football,chances are created by defensive mistakes,great striker movement to lose defenders or sheer brilliance.s
Gomez was probably wrong side because of the above.
It was a great chance and he should have scored although the GK deserves great credit.
		
Click to expand...

No it doesnâ€™t, watch it again. Mane was quicker to the ball than Mina then mane put it over the bar.

You canâ€™t compare a free header to a forward being that split second quicker to the ball than a defender.

Minaâ€™s Free header was Trents mistake and Gomes free header was poor marking from Gomez, as a kid I remember being told to stay goal side when defending, though it was a great recovery from Gomez to clear off the line.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Ah City's empty seats let me explain. ðŸ˜

Bournemouth never sold anywhere near there allocation. So the top two tiers were released to the "turn up on the day " City fans. Which they filled. City sold them tickets first as they get all the money from said sold tickets. As against, if I had informed the club that I couldn't get to the game, the first Â£26 goes to me then the rest of the Â£40 or Â£50 goes to the club. The club sold hardly any tickets from fans that could not go. In essence if City play say Liverpool Utd etc they sell out there away section, and City sell out any spare day tickets. That aside there is a situation brewing at City that I am watching with great interest.
City are looking to increase the capacity at the Emptyhad once more. The north stand/ family stand where I sit now, they are looking to increase to a massive two tier standing stand which the fans want anyway. They hope to move City's kop there and charge up to Â£580 for the privelage. They are paying about that for sitting ( but prefer to stand). That's all well said and done, but City want to increase the capacity by another 8,000. They are not filling the stadium now ( like on Saturday) so how do they intend to fill it once extended. Watch this space. Oh ah, Saturday wasn't that scintillating ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t say Saturday was scintillating.
Thanks for explaining though.


----------



## howbow88 (Dec 3, 2018)

What's happened to Burnley? They were so bad against us on Saturday that we should have won 4 or 5-0 quite easily, but we're terrible at putting away chances. Huge game for us tomorrow night. 

One man to war, war! Went to war with Brighton...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You need to see the match again and take the red glasses off. You are missing the Mina header, Walcott going around the keeper, Bernard shooting past the post, probably some others but I am slowly blanking the game from my memory. Clubchamp98 got it right with his post.

Pickford made a howler but he was excellent in the one on one situations. He stood up like Schmeical in his pomp and was excellent until that mistake. Hey ho, bring on the Toon.
		
Click to expand...

It looked to me like Mina was offside for his header , Walcott was a good touch from the Keeper 

In the second half I couldnâ€™t really remember many clear cut chances for Everton - the Bernard one was just a shot from distance really that wasnâ€™t testing the keeper 

I think on balance with the chances Liverpool had a draw would have been two points lost


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 3, 2018)

UEFA have approved the use of VAR for the knockout stages of this seasons Champions League.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It looked to me like Mina was offside for his header , Walcott was a good touch from the Keeper

In the second half I couldnâ€™t really remember many clear cut chances for Everton - the Bernard one was just a shot from distance really that wasnâ€™t testing the keeper

I think on balance with the chances Liverpool had a draw would have been two points lost
		
Click to expand...

I knew I was stretching it with Bernard but I could remember that. There were other chances, it just becomes a blur though . Mina was onside. Even if you thought otherwise the flag didn't go up so it would have stood. Allison did very well on the Walcott chance and the Gomes header. Both keepers stood up well on the one v ones. Listening to one of the Peter Crouch podcasts he talked about keepers not going down making it much harder for a striker. Both did that well yesterday.

I understand your thinking on the last sentence and that is bound to be your view, not a pop by the way. Equally you can understand why we are gutted not to take a point. We didn't park the bus yesterday, we had clear chances, we had control of passages of play (although not as many as Liverpool did).


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 3, 2018)

Recently discovered a brilliant football-related podcast. Quickly Kevin: Will he Score?. One of the most entertaining podcasts I've listened to in ages, the interviews with Gary Neville, Stuart Pearce and Miles Jacobsen (of Championship/Football Manager fame) are brilliant, and then the most recent episode about the Chester City documentary filmed around the time they had a bonkers American owner was hilarious. Highly recommended!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I knew I was stretching it with Bernard but I could remember that. There were other chances, it just becomes a blur though . Mina was onside. Even if you thought otherwise the flag didn't go up so it would have stood. Allison did very well on the Walcott chance and the Gomes header. Both keepers stood up well on the one v ones. Listening to one of the Peter Crouch podcasts he talked about keepers not going down making it much harder for a striker. Both did that well yesterday.

I understand your thinking on the last sentence and that is bound to be your view, not a pop by the way. Equally you can understand why we are gutted not to take a point. We didn't park the bus yesterday, we had clear chances, we had control of passages of play (although not as many as Liverpool did).
		
Click to expand...

I can also understand your view - prob the strongest Everton team for a while - Gomes was very impressive , get him signed up before someone jumps in there. Certainly didnâ€™t park the bus and gave it a go - thought Richarlinson was too busy looking for fouls and to cause issues and let the team down. Can see a good battle with Utd for that 6th spot


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can also understand your view - prob the strongest Everton team for a while - Gomes was very impressive , get him signed up before someone jumps in there. Certainly didnâ€™t park the bus and gave it a go - thought Richarlinson was too busy looking for fouls and to cause issues and let the team down. Can see a good battle with Utd for that 6th spot
		
Click to expand...

The price for Gomes is going up each time he plays. Barca may not want him back but he will be in demand now. Hopefully we have a good enough relationship with them, Delafeou and Mina both came from them, that we have a head start. He certainly elevates us.

Richarlison is playing out of position. He isn't a target man and is suffering because of it. Because he is not natural there he is getting distracted by battles he doesn't need to have. We either need to get Tosun back in or move him on and get a new striker in. That is all we are missing now.

You are right about 6th place. I hope we give them a good run, although it would help to end Mourniho's reign and I am having lots of fun seeing Utd struggle to wish for that just yet . Dilema, dilema. Ah who am I kidding, he is going at the end of this year anyway, so let's hope we push them into 7th


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 3, 2018)

UEFA confirm VAR: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069569077100929025
Also - Nations League Semi Final draw confirmed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069587846678355970


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 3, 2018)

Total shite from Spurs. We did what Chelsea did against us and never showed up. Pochettino takes most of the blame for me. Foyth likely has a good future, but he's been up and down in the past few weeks, to throw him into a huge game like this was a mistake for me. Toby was available and left on the bench - absolute farce. We always look twice the time when built on a foundation of Toby+Jan. Aurier is so poor that I'd rather see Walker-Peters covering for Trips at this point. Dier is crap as well, god knows what Wanyama has done wrong to not be starting in his place. Pochettino compounded his miserable selection errors by not making a sub until 79 minutes and already 4-2 down! What on earth was he doing?? Game was a joke from start to finish, even at 2-1 up we didn't look anything like good value for it. Disgrace.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 3, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Recently discovered a brilliant football-related podcast. Quickly Kevin: Will he Score?. One of the most entertaining podcasts I've listened to in ages, the interviews with Gary Neville, Stuart Pearce and Miles Jacobsen (of Championship/Football Manager fame) are brilliant, and then the most recent episode about the Chester City documentary filmed around the time they had a bonkers American owner was hilarious. Highly recommended!
		
Click to expand...

There's been some good old from the previous series as well, the ones where they go through Steve Bruce's books are really good as was the James Richardson interview. They also seem to have upped the quality of guest in this series.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			There's been some good old from the previous series as well, the ones where they go through Steve Bruce's books are really good as was the James Richardson interview. They also seem to have upped the quality of guest in this series.
		
Click to expand...

I'll get them on download and have a listen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

Klopp has been charged with misconduct for his celebration- it was always going to happen but itâ€™s a shame they donâ€™t apply the rules to everyone 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069618412341596161


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Apart from the one Gomez cleared off the line, Everton created very little. Shaqiri and Mane both should've scored. 

Everton's best performance at anfield for 2 decades and they choked in the 96th minuteðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

They had good chances in the first half.
But it only got to the 96th min because they were time wasting so they have themselves as well as the keeper to blame.

Thought for a young ref he had a good game.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Klopp has been charged with misconduct for his celebration- it was always going to happen but itâ€™s a shame they donâ€™t apply the rules to everyone 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069618412341596161

Click to expand...

I know there not supposed to leave the technical area , but we just scored in the 96th min .
These managers are under huge pressure and I donâ€™t think this is a problem.
As long as they donâ€™t do it all the time.

Double standards yes you are right.
I remember Jose sliding down the touch line in his suit at Chelsea.
You could show loads of examples!
Itâ€™s like the shirt removal stupid rule
Itâ€™s the entertainment business allegedly someone needs to tell the suits at the top.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Klopp has been charged with misconduct for his celebration- it was always going to happen but itâ€™s a shame they donâ€™t apply the rules to everyone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069618412341596161

Click to expand...

Makes you wonder if itâ€™s a big conspiracy against Liverpool ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 3, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Makes you wonder if itâ€™s a big conspiracy against Liverpool ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I wonder.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Klopp has been charged with misconduct for his celebration- it was always going to happen but itâ€™s a shame they donâ€™t apply the rules to everyone 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069618412341596161

Click to expand...

Get your quote in to defend him he will need some evidence , wonâ€™t surprise me if he uses this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I know there not supposed to leave the technical area , but we just scored in the 96th min .
These managers are under huge pressure and I donâ€™t think this is a problem.
As long as they donâ€™t do it all the time.

Double standards yes you are right.
I remember Jose sliding down the touch line in his suit at Chelsea.
You could show loads of examples!
Itâ€™s like the shirt removal stupid rule
Itâ€™s the entertainment business allegedly someone needs to tell the suits at the top.
		
Click to expand...

The issue is opposition fans use it as an excuse to react - so the easy was it to try and temper celebrations etc - a manager showing a human reaction like that shouldnâ€™t be charged regardless of who they are , itâ€™s natural and itâ€™s harmful. 

Perfect example of the way opposite fans react is what the Spurs fans did to Abuygmeng - throwing bananas at him


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The issue is opposition fans use it as an excuse to react - so the easy was it to try and temper celebrations etc - a manager showing a human reaction like that shouldnâ€™t be charged regardless of who they are , itâ€™s natural and itâ€™s harmful. 

Perfect example of the way opposite fans react is what the Spurs fans did to Abuygmeng - throwing bananas at him
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree but we will end up with robot managers.
Itâ€™s supposed to be entertainment.
F the opposition fans they celebrate donâ€™t they when they score.
Itâ€™s good to see managers who celebrate imo.

Difference in Spurs fan is I thought this is illegal.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			They had good chances in the first half.
But it only got to the 96th min because they were time wasting so they have themselves as well as the keeper to blame.

Thought for a young ref he had a good game.
		
Click to expand...

yeah, Gueye time wasting and Silva holding Zouma back when he put Calvert- lewin on. 

Karma is a bitch though.

All hail the devils club ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Makes you wonder if itâ€™s a big conspiracy against Liverpool ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Does it really or is this just another snidey dig from you at Liverpool?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Does it really or is the just another snidey dig from you at Liverpool?
		
Click to expand...

Nope it really does make you wonder ðŸ¤”

Itâ€™s like the Mane red v Citeh all over again .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The issue is opposition fans use it as an excuse to react - so the easy was it to try and temper celebrations etc - a manager showing a human reaction like that shouldnâ€™t be charged regardless of who they are , itâ€™s natural and itâ€™s harmful.

Perfect example of the way opposite fans react is what the Spurs fans did to Abuygmeng - throwing bananas at him
		
Click to expand...

I think managers going far onto the pitch can be asking for trouble though, especially as opposition players are also going to be emotional as well.

The FA showing their normal poor consistency with the Guardiola one, but if I'm being honest I think Klopp should be fined for running on for 40 yards. Nothing wrong with the actual celebration, just where it was.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think managers going far onto the pitch can be asking for trouble though, especially as opposition players are also going to be emotional as well.

The FA showing their normal poor consistency with the Guardiola one, but if I'm being honest I think Klopp should be fined for running on for 40 yards. Nothing wrong with the actual celebration, just where it was.
		
Click to expand...

A fine for that is a bit OTT, maybe a telling off but anything else would be harsh.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I know there not supposed to leave the technical area , but we just scored in the 96th min .
These managers are under huge pressure and I donâ€™t think this is a problem.
As long as they donâ€™t do it all the time.

Double standards yes you are right.
I remember Jose sliding down the touch line in his suit at Chelsea.
You could show loads of examples!
Itâ€™s like the shirt removal stupid rule
Itâ€™s the entertainment business allegedly someone needs to tell the suits at the top.
		
Click to expand...

People leaving technical causes problems and could cause a bad reaction.
In the Arsenal/Spurs game loads of people left the area.
96th minute or not whichever manager is is deserves the fine.
No different to a fan leaving his seat to celebrate on the field,itâ€™s not allowed and will be punished.
Fair play to Klippetty for apologising,Hopefully he will learn.
I actually thought Liverpool had won the leagueðŸ˜‚


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I know there not supposed to leave the technical area , but we just scored in the 96th min .
These managers are under huge pressure and I donâ€™t think this is a problem.
As long as they donâ€™t do it all the time.

Double standards yes you are right.
I remember Jose sliding down the touch line in his suit at Chelsea.
You could show loads of examples!
Itâ€™s like the shirt removal stupid rule
Itâ€™s the entertainment business allegedly someone needs to tell the suits at the top.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t agree with the first bit you write,how many times would you say they be allowed to do it.
Sounds silly doesnâ€™t it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think managers going far onto the pitch can be asking for trouble though, especially as opposition players are also going to be emotional as well.

The FA showing their normal poor consistency with the Guardiola one, but if I'm being honest I think Klopp should be fined for running on for 40 yards. Nothing wrong with the actual celebration, just where it was.
		
Click to expand...

I think some times the FA need to look at the human side of people - look at Torreria reaction when he scored - itâ€™s just natural human reaction when something is celebrated - should Klopp or indeed any manager get punished , not for me especially if just celebrating with players.

If a manager or player runs or sprints across the full pitch length to do it in front of oppo fans etc then itâ€™s something that should be stopped as that will cause an issue ( Neville for example or Adebayor )


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2018)

give me a passionate manager who "overcelebrates" joyously with his players than one who moans criticises and whinges every day of the week

accept there has to be a line but for me hes not close to crossing it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2018)

If you are going to do a Souness then do it properly and take the flag with you to plant in the centre circle. I thought he looked a bit of a tube when he got there and realised he'd forgotten it .


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought he looked a bit of a tube.
		
Click to expand...

Great phrase  Not heard for a while


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Great phrase  Not heard for a while
		
Click to expand...

I'm a traditionalist


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			A fine for that is a bit OTT, maybe a telling off but anything else would be harsh.
		
Click to expand...

Im only talking a tenner.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2018)

https://news.sky.com/story/mike-ashley-eyes-imminent-sale-of-newcastle-utd-11571007

Whatâ€™s this, no details of the buyer so far.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think some times the FA need to look at the human side of people - look at Torreria reaction when he scored - itâ€™s just natural human reaction when something is celebrated - should Klopp or indeed any manager get punished , not for me especially if just celebrating with players.

If a manager or player runs or sprints across the full pitch length to do it in front of oppo fans etc then itâ€™s something that should be stopped as that will cause an issue ( Neville for example or Adebayor )
		
Click to expand...

I love Klopp's emotional side, but like everything else there has to be a line.

What would a 10k fine mean to him, or at least a stern letter?

Managers running halfway across the pitch could have serious consequences, maybe not this time, but could happen easily.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Im only talking a tenner. 

Click to expand...

The amount money the Everton fans threw on the pitch will easily cover thatðŸ˜


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			give me a passionate manager who "overcelebrates" joyously with his players than one who moans criticises and whinges every day of the week

accept there has to be a line but for me hes not close to crossing it
		
Click to expand...

Same here, but he did cross the line, in fact he did 3.

The touchline, halfway line, and the half way circle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I love Klopp's emotional side, but like everything else there has to be a line.

What would a 10k fine mean to him, or at least a stern letter?

Managers running halfway across the pitch could have serious consequences, maybe not this time, but could happen easily.
		
Click to expand...

I just donâ€™t think they need to â€œchargeâ€ people - a quick call saying â€œJurgen just be careful next time , we understand emotions can get high etc etcâ€


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I just donâ€™t think they need to â€œchargeâ€ people - a quick call saying â€œJurgen just be careful next time , we understand emotions can get high etc etcâ€
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes the FA have to look like they are doing something, so even of they say that he has been warned about future conduct.

Take the red specs off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sometimes the FA have to look like they are doing something, so even of they say that he has been warned about future conduct.

Take the red specs off.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with red specs

Pep went onto the pitch to celebrate - he was given just a chat from the FA to just be careful - thatâ€™s all that was needed ,  no reason to do anything else , itâ€™s just a team celebrating at the end of the day , celebrating in sport , what actual harm is there ?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 3, 2018)

Klopp's so called passion and emotion always looks very contrived and "look at me" "where's the camera"...

He's right up there with Mourinho in Random Irritations of Every Day for me.

Whilst I'm having a dig at him - where the heck did he get those teeth??!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Klopp's so called passion and emotion always looks very contrived and "look at me" "where's the camera"...

He's right up there with Mourinho in Random Irritations of Every Day for me.

Whilst I'm having a dig at him - *where the heck did he get those teeth??!!*

Click to expand...

I don't know but I'm fairly sure that he took Firminio with him when he got them.



EDIT - just Googled "Firmino teeth" and it looks like I was right. I found this story.......

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/showbiz-news/liverpool-dentist-roberto-firmino-teeth-14272337


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 3, 2018)

Iâ€™ve no problem with Klopps passion  but if the rules state he canâ€™t go on the pitch then he has to take the consequences. Just like the match winner getting a yellow for jumping in with the crowd or removing his shirt. 

The defence of Pep is irrelevant. Iâ€™m sure thousands of people speed everyday without consequence, doesnâ€™t mean that if get caught by a camera I deserve to be let off.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 3, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't know but I'm fairly sure that he took Firminio with him when he got them.



EDIT - just Googled "Firmino teeth" and it looks like I was right. I found this story.......

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/showbiz-news/liverpool-dentist-roberto-firmino-teeth-14272337

Click to expand...

Crikey. Who'd have thought they really did pay for them and the dentist thinks they're a good advert for his skills?!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve no problem with Klopps passion  but if the rules state he canâ€™t go on the pitch then he has to take the consequences. Just like the match winner getting a yellow for jumping in with the crowd or removing his shirt.

*The defence of Pep is irrelevant. Iâ€™m sure thousands of people speed everyday without consequence, doesnâ€™t mean that if get caught by a camera I deserve to be let off.*

Click to expand...

Pep was caught though and warned So you would expect the same result for Klopp yes ? 

*
And Guardiola, who was "reminded of his responsibilities" after a similar incident after a late Raheem Sterling winner against Southampton, believes Klopp is merely guilty of showing his emotions.

"I did it against Southampton," said the Manchester City boss. "There are a lot of emotions in those moments.*


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pep was caught though and warned So you would expect the same result for Klopp yes ?


*And Guardiola, who was "reminded of his responsibilities" after a similar incident after a late Raheem Sterling winner against Southampton, believes Klopp is merely guilty of showing his emotions.*

*"I did it against Southampton," said the Manchester City boss. "There are a lot of emotions in those moments.*

Click to expand...

Well if Pep says itâ€™s ok then itâ€™s ok ðŸ™„


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Klopp's so called passion and emotion always looks very contrived and "look at me" "where's the camera"...

He's right up there with Mourinho in Random Irritations of Every Day for me.

Whilst I'm having a dig at him - where the heck did he get those teeth??!!
		
Click to expand...

Donkey sanctuary


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing to do with red specs

Pep went onto the pitch to celebrate - he was given just a chat from the FA to just be careful - thatâ€™s all that was needed ,  no reason to do anything else , itâ€™s just a team celebrating at the end of the day , celebrating in sport , what actual harm is there ?
		
Click to expand...

Its not just about celebrating, its about how or where you celebrate.

Neville and Adebayor celebrated on the pitch, but ran 80 to do it in front of fans.

So are you saying that managers should be okay to celebrate on a pitch - what about first team coach, goalie coach......

Just because 2 mistakes have been made (Pep), doesnt mean that you make it 3 or more.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2018)

AmandaJR said:



			Klopp's so called passion and emotion always looks very contrived and "look at me" "where's the camera"...

He's right up there with Mourinho in Random Irritations of Every Day for me.

Whilst I'm having a dig at him - where the heck did he get those teeth??!!
		
Click to expand...

Not for me, the cameras are everywhere these days, so doesnt matter where they are.

He has done it all his career even when at Mainz, and same when he was a player, so why contrived now?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its not just about celebrating, its about how or where you celebrate.

Neville and Adebayor celebrated on the pitch, but ran 80 to do it in front of fans.

So are you saying that managers should be okay to celebrate on a pitch - what about first team coach, goalie coach......

Just because 2 mistakes have been made (Pep), doesnt mean that you make it 3 or more.
		
Click to expand...


Neville and Adebayor both raced across the pitch to celebrate in front of opposition fans , both Klopp and Pep celebrated with their players - Iâ€™m sure to most the difference is clear. 

As I said Pep was given a warning and I think thatâ€™s the appropriate cause of action for Klopp. 

If Klopp sprinted all the way down the line and was celebrating towards the Everton fans then itâ€™s quite clear is a deliberate actions looking to goad fans ( what Neville and Adebayor did )


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Neville and Adebayor both raced across the pitch to celebrate in front of opposition fans , both Klopp and Pep celebrated with their players - Iâ€™m sure to most the difference is clear.

As I said Pep was given a warning and I think thatâ€™s the appropriate cause of action for Klopp.

If Klopp sprinted all the way down the line and was celebrating towards the Everton fans then itâ€™s quite clear is a deliberate actions looking to goad fans ( what Neville and Adebayor did )
		
Click to expand...

I think it still shouldnt be allowed to just slip, whether a fine, warning etc.

Do you think it would be okay if managers continued to celebrate on the pitch, going forward?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2018)

Thought Klopps action were understandable but naive and coming that far onto the pitch was always going to get him in trouble. Granted there is inconsistency as Pep has been over vociferous in some of his celebrations without similar FA recourse. Not surprised Arsenal and Spurs got charged for not controlling their player.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think it still shouldnt be allowed to just slip, whether a fine, warning etc.

Do you think it would be okay if managers continued to celebrate on the pitch, going forward?
		
Click to expand...

I think each situation should be judged on its own merit - Klopp does it again , fined ( same with Pep ) , either continuely do it and then a possible ban. 

Just donâ€™t think they need to â€œcharge for misconduct â€œ - just an initial warning to the manager and move on - the whole issue been blown out of proportion- especially by people like Danny Mills ( who said he would have elbowed a manager if they did it near him ) and good old Talksport


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think each situation should be judged on its own merit - Klopp does it again , fined ( same with Pep ) , either continuely do it and then a possible ban.

Just donâ€™t think they need to â€œcharge for misconduct â€œ - just an initial warning to the manager and move on - the whole issue been blown out of proportion- especially by people like Danny Mills ( who said he would have elbowed a manager if they did it near him ) and good old Talksport
		
Click to expand...

Taking the disparity between Pep and Klopp's treatment, and while I have no issues with passion from managers but there has to be a limit and in my opinion both of them have over stepped the mark. That said if they act similarly they should be treated similarly. I don't want any manager to be cold and aloof especially in a derby but there has to be a line somewhere


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2018)

So that may see some managers think that they have a free hit in future.

Burn him!!!!!!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 3, 2018)

Beezerk said:



https://news.sky.com/story/mike-ashley-eyes-imminent-sale-of-newcastle-utd-11571007

Whatâ€™s this, no details of the buyer so far.
		
Click to expand...

A good pal of mine reckon it's Phillip GreenðŸ‘


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think each situation should be judged on its own merit - Klopp does it again , fined ( same with Pep ) , either continuely do it and then a possible ban.

*Just donâ€™t think they need to â€œcharge for misconduct â€œ *- just an initial warning to the manager and move on - the whole issue been blown out of proportion- especially by people like Danny Mills ( who said he would have elbowed a manager if they did it near him ) and good old Talksport
		
Click to expand...

Do they have to first charge him with something to then be able to give him a warning as to his future conduct? I've no idea, but if he isn't charged with anything then how can he be reprimanded/warned?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			A good pal of mine reckon it's Phillip GreenðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Tashy should there be a smiley after that? Swapping Green for Ashley, that is funny.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 3, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			A good pal of mine reckon it's Phillip GreenðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Well if that's true I hope that the pension funds for the Newcastle staff are ring fenced.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2018)

Ref Klopp, run 5 yards onto the pitch, turn around and go back = no problem. Get to the centre circle, naughty, naughty. It's too far.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2018)

Third round draw time. 

Bolton v Walsall or Sunderland
Millwall v Hull
Gillingham v Cardiff
Brentford v Oxford
Sheffield Wednesday v Luton
Manchester United v Reading
Everton v Lincoln
Tranmere or Southport v Tottenham
Preston v Doncaster
Newcastle v Blackburn
Chelsea v Nottingham Forest
Crystal Palace v Grimsby
Derby v Southampton
Accrington Stanley v Ipswich
Bristol City v Huddersfield
Wrexham or Newport v Leicester
Fulham v Oldham
Shrewsbury v Stoke
Solihull Moors or Blackpool v Arsenal
Manchester City v Rotherham
Bournemouth v Brighton
West Ham v Birmingham
Woking v Watford
Burnley v Barnsley
QPR v Leeds
Sheffield United v Barnet
Norwich v Portsmouth
Guiseley or Fleetwood v Wimbledon
West Brom v Wigan
Middlesbrough v Peterborough or Bradford
Wolves v Liverpool
Aston Villa v Swansea

Great opportunity for Solihull Motors if they can win their replay for a huge payday. Not sure how Richart will feel about Jose's mob away but could they be there for the taking, especially if they put some squad players in? Woking v Watford will be another good one for the non-league team. Won't hold my breath with my mob. They could do anything at home to Oldham


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2018)

I bet either team who could be facing Arsenal would rather be away at the Emirates. More cash, and a grand day out.


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I bet either team who could be facing Arsenal would rather be away at the Emirates. More cash, and a grand day out.
		
Click to expand...

I know a fair few Arsenal fans who wont object to a weekend away in Blackpool in January too


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2018)

https://www.planetfootball.com/quic...r-league-goals-ever-scored-origi-bent-dublin/

Actually there in the flesh for 3 of them, whats the chances of that?


----------



## Wolf (Dec 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			I know a fair few Arsenal fans who wont object to a weekend away in Blackpool in January too 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan I'm in ðŸ˜‚.. 

In a side note seeing the nations league semi draw does anyone actually understand what the nations league is and how it works


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2018)

geez the histrionics in the championship as bad as the premier league, brentford spent all game trying to burn time, pretend to be injured, centre half just gone down likes hes been shot by a sniper (about a second after the contact)

Dean Smiths stocks going up by the minute too!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I bet either team who could be facing Arsenal would rather be away at the Emirates. More cash, and a grand day out.
		
Click to expand...

True but it'll still need a good pay day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Sounds like a plan I'm in ðŸ˜‚..

In a side note seeing the nations league semi draw does anyone actually understand what the nations league is and how it works
		
Click to expand...

Saw we have the Dutch. They seem to be coming back a but. Great result against the Germans recently so it'll be a tough game. Apart from the kudos of winning the Nations League (if England win and then win the final) what else does it mean? We should qualify from our Euro 2020 group (with the Czech's) so what do we get for it all?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			I know a fair few Arsenal fans who wont object to a weekend away in Blackpool in January too 

Click to expand...

They clearly haven't been there before then


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 3, 2018)

fundy said:



			I know a fair few Arsenal fans who wont object to a weekend away in Blackpool in January too 

Click to expand...

Don't forget your antibiotics ðŸ˜–


----------



## Wolf (Dec 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw we have the Dutch. They seem to be coming back a but. Great result against the Germans recently so it'll be a tough game. Apart from the kudos of winning the Nations League (if England win and then win the final) what else does it mean? We should qualify from our Euro 2020 group (with the Czech's) so what do we get for it all?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I don't understand either what do we really get for it apart from Kudos for reaching a 2nd semi final in 2 years even though nobody gets how we did, what the point of it is or why.... Always want to see us doing well at major tournaments but this for me has no appeal at all. 



Lord Tyrion said:



			They clearly haven't been there before then 

Click to expand...

I've been before from what I remember it was good, but then I was a young impressionable squaddie having fun


----------



## IainP (Dec 3, 2018)

"What is the prize for winning the UEFA Nations League?

Although the tournament is linked with qualification to Euro 2020, winning the Nations League does not give you a spot at the Euros.

In fact, the only things the winning side picks up is a substantial chunk of prize money, the lovely new trophy and the glory of being the first ever winners of the event."


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Taking the disparity between Pep and Klopp's treatment, and while I have no issues with passion from managers but there has to be a limit and in my opinion both of them have over stepped the mark. That said if they act similarly they should be treated similarly. I don't want any manager to be cold and aloof especially in a derby but there has to be a line somewhere
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s nothing worse than a manager still in his seat expressionless after his team have just scored imo.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 3, 2018)

IainP said:



			"What is the prize for winning the UEFA Nations League?

Although the tournament is linked with qualification to Euro 2020, winning the Nations League does not give you a spot at the Euros.

In fact, the only things the winning side picks up is a substantial chunk of prize money, the lovely new trophy and the glory of being the first ever winners of the event."
		
Click to expand...

Think I read somewhere the winners get about Â£6.5 million and the semifinal teams aboutÂ£4 million.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2018)

So the winner of the female Ballon dâ€™Or was asked if she knows how to twerk ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Whilst accepting her award. 

Unbelievable Jeff.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thereâ€™s nothing worse than a manager still in his seat expressionless after his team have just scored imo.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree. Wenger use to be like that at times and so did Hodgson when he managed Fulham. I like to see a manager celebrate and be involved but there's a difference between a fist pump and a celebration with the subs and coaches in the technical area and running onto the centre spot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I've been before from what I remember it was good, but then I was a young impressionable squaddie having fun 

Click to expand...

I was there 3-4 years ago, my son's football team played in a tournament there. They hold lots of them there. It was depressingly grim, tacky, run down, nasty. I can't even tell you how bad the accommodation is, consistently across the board. Steer clear.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was there 3-4 years ago, my son's football team played in a tournament there. They hold lots of them there. It was depressingly grim, tacky, run down, nasty. I can't even tell you how bad the accommodation is, consistently across the board. Steer clear.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it changed since my weekend of debauchery many years ago, think I'll take your advice and give it a miss then..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Sounds like it changed since my weekend of debauchery many years ago, think I'll take your advice and give it a miss then..
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it was your week of debauchery that caused the problem . It is a place badly in need of investment. It largely needs flattening and starting again as I don't think much of it is salvageable. The promenade is very nice but step back from the front and it is awful. They went chasing the Stag and Hen groups and they got them, and all that goes with them, in spades.

Go a few miles down the road to the likes of Lytham and it is lovely. Blackpool itself though, don't bother.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 4, 2018)

Punishing a manager or a player for showing emotion is a bad direction for football to go in I think. Passion is what makes the game great. I had no issue what so ever with Klopps celebration.

On another note, I'm not sure I agree with Modric winning the Ballon D'or. As great as he is, and he is superb, I'm not convinced he did enough to outdo Messi or Ronaldo. Messi had another superb year, the numbers he put up across the board are exceptional, particularly in Europe. I'd have given it to Leo this year.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Punishing a manager or a player for showing emotion is a bad direction for football to go in I think. Passion is what makes the game great. I had no issue what so ever with Klopps celebration.

On another note, I'm not sure I agree with Modric winning the Ballon D'or. As great as he is, and he is superb, I'm not convinced he did enough to outdo Messi or Ronaldo. Messi had another superb year, the numbers he put up across the board are exceptional, particularly in Europe. I'd have given it to Leo this year.
		
Click to expand...

It's a FIFA award and, not even Lionel himself, could claim that Messi particularly graced the FIFA  World Cup. 

Too easy to award prizes to goalscorers as everyone sees their highlights. 

Defenders,  midfielders and goalkeepers continually get overlooked and yet I have never seen a successful team without top players in those positions as well as strikers.

For his performances this year for both club and country Modric was the right choice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Punishing a manager or a player for showing emotion is a bad direction for football to go in I think. Passion is what makes the game great. I had no issue what so ever with Klopps celebration.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with it is that if you ignore it then you set a precedent. It didn't cause a riot on Sunday but on another day it could have. A different opposition crowd and it could have kicked off. Sad but true. I was too irritated about the goal going in to get annoyed by Klopp but I'm not a total moron looking for an excuse for a fight (honest)

Run up and down the touchline, step a few metres onto the pitch, that is all okay. Hug your assistant, hug a sub, no problem. You can't go that far onto the pitch though and the PL have to stop that becoming a feature.

Don't worry, he will get a fine that he will pay without blinking and get a warning about his future behaviour. They all get warnings about future behaviour, nothing ever really happens.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 4, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			So the winner of the female Ballon dâ€™Or was asked if she knows how to twerk ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Whilst accepting her award.

Unbelievable Jeff.
		
Click to expand...

I read this and watched it and didnt see anything wrong with it. twerking is a dance/ move made â€œ famousâ€ by Miley Cirus i believe. But its roots go back to the 18th century. Anyway a DJ who is in the entertainment business asked her if she can do a move by done another female. And she said no. Now footballers of all sexes have
 â€œ been with it â€œ by doing such moves when celebrating goals including this move. But now the social media morally outraged are on it. Wonder how many were on it when David Attenborough said on the same day climate change is killing the world.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 4, 2018)

Ralph Hasenhuttl confirmed at Saints on a 3 year deal. Hopefully our season will start to turn now, especilally if the rumour about him bringing Paul Mitchell back with him are true.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pep was caught though and warned So you would expect the same result for Klopp yes ?


*And Guardiola, who was "reminded of his responsibilities" after a similar incident after a late Raheem Sterling winner against Southampton, believes Klopp is merely guilty of showing his emotions.*

*"I did it against Southampton," said the Manchester City boss. "There are a lot of emotions in those moments.*

Click to expand...

I personally donâ€™t think Peps were as ott as klopps. Add to that it wasnâ€™t against a bitter rival and I can see a difference. Klopps imo was more likely to incite crowd problems and that for me is where the line should be. 

As I said, I have no problem with Klopps celebration, but can see a clear difference.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			Ralph Hasenhuttl confirmed at Saints on a 3 year deal. Hopefully our season will start to turn now, especilally if the rumour about him bringing Paul Mitchell back with him are true.
		
Click to expand...

It could be a bold move or a disaster. The success at Leipzig jumps out massively but he has to get a grasp of English football and the difference in styles very quickly. It is a shame you did not get him in over the summer so he had a pre season to get his ideas over.

He gives you a chance now anyway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I personally donâ€™t think Peps were as ott as klopps. Add to that it wasnâ€™t against a bitter rival and I can see a difference.* Klopps imo was more likely to incite crowd problems and that for me is where the line should be.*

As I said, I have no problem with Klopps celebration, but can see a clear difference.
		
Click to expand...

Not really a definitive line though is it - very hard to judge what can incite crowd problems. A basic player celebration can do that 

If the rule is a manager canâ€™t go onto the pitch during the game then it doesnâ€™t matter if itâ€™s ten yards to hug a player or if itâ€™s 40 years - both should be treated the same way


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2018)

Another trip to Old Trafford. Hopefully game will not be at a silly oâ€™clock like last time.

Hope we play a decent team, as I donâ€™t want to go up north to watch the reserves.

Oh and for Tashyâ€™s information I am a Reading supporter and not a Utd one living in the south.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really a definitive line though is it - very hard to judge what can incite crowd problems. A basic player celebration can do that

If the rule is a manager canâ€™t go onto the pitch during the game then it doesnâ€™t matter if itâ€™s ten yards to hug a player or if itâ€™s 40 years - both should be treated the same way
		
Click to expand...

I know itâ€™s not clear. Unfortunately, not everything can be black and white like in golf. Some interpretation is required. I would say though, that a last minute winner in a derby is going to be about as obvious a place for high emotions as youâ€™re gonna get. 

I wouldnâ€™t be surprised to see fa say that after Pep they said all mangers couldnâ€™t go on pitch, therefor pep got a free lass and the rest from then on had to know better.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 4, 2018)

A few yards over the line is flouting the rules.  Klopp took the piss in this instance. 

It was disrespectful as the game wasn't over.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I know itâ€™s not clear. Unfortunately, not everything can be black and white like in golf. Some interpretation is required. I would say though, that a last minute winner in a derby is going to be about as obvious a place for high emotions as youâ€™re gonna get. 

I wouldnâ€™t be surprised to see fa say that after Pep they said all mangers couldnâ€™t go on pitch, therefor pep got a free lass and the rest from then on had to know better.
		
Click to expand...

There is a rule though managers are not to leave their technical area !

Pep and Klopp did this it dosnt say how far you can go just â€œ you canâ€™t leave itâ€
Pep has been warned about wearing political symbols.
But Heâ€™s getting away with it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			A few yards over the line is flouting the rules.  Klopp took the piss in this instance.

It was disrespectful as the game wasn't over.
		
Click to expand...

But Klopp shouts BOOM a lot. 

What a character.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I know itâ€™s not clear. Unfortunately, not everything can be black and white like in golf. Some interpretation is required. I would say though, that a last minute winner in a derby is going to be about as obvious a place for high emotions as youâ€™re gonna get.

I wouldnâ€™t be surprised to see fa say that after Pep they said all mangers couldnâ€™t go on pitch, therefor pep got a free lass and the rest from then on had to know better.
		
Click to expand...

If there is a rule that the manager can not enter the field of play during the game then thatâ€™s the line - Pep ran to his nearest player to celebrate , Klopp ran to his nearest player to celebrate - for Klopp is all looked very dramatic etc but itâ€™s no different to what Pep did regardless of the opposition - you canâ€™t use who the team is against to determine if itâ€™s chargable etc 

The FA set a precedent with Pep - will they finally follow that for the next manager 


Itâ€™s still great to see all this though ðŸ˜€


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069682389784387584


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If there is a rule that the manager can not enter the field of play during the game then thatâ€™s the line - Pep ran to his nearest player to celebrate , Klopp ran to his nearest player to celebrate - for Klopp is all looked very dramatic etc but itâ€™s no different to what Pep did regardless of the opposition - you canâ€™t use who the team is against to determine if itâ€™s chargable etc

The FA set a precedent with Pep - will they finally follow that for the next manager


Itâ€™s still great to see all this though ðŸ˜€


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069682389784387584

Click to expand...

Or maybe there wasnâ€™t a rule in place. So Pep officially didnâ€™t break one. Will be interesting to see the official charge. If itâ€™s for entering pitch, I agree opponents are irrelevant, if itâ€™s for inciting the crowd the. The opponents clearly matter.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 4, 2018)

Times running an article today stating Citeh are looking set for a Champions League ban as a reward for their 'financial creativity.'

Cites Galatasaray & AC Milan as precedents. And that
their previous indiscretion is likely to undermine any potential legal challenge from Abu Dhabi's finest lawyers.

If that comes true then no CL football in Manchester next year 

Will probably end up with a Â£50 fine!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 4, 2018)

Klopp accepted the charge and has been fined Â£8000.
Couple of hours pay.
If the FA want to stamp this out they need to grow some and tell all managers next time we deduct points .
But we all know they wonâ€™t!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 4, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Klopp accepted the charge and has been fined Â£8000.
Couple of hours pay.
If the FA want to stamp this out they need to grow some and tell all managers next time we deduct points .
But we all know they wonâ€™t!
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious ? Behave yourself - nothing like overkill 

They arenâ€™t going to deduct points for someone over celebrating for goodness sake


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2018)

A Â£8000 fine is like us paying Â£2 to go over the runcorn bridge.

The FA have made themselves look stupid once again IMO.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you serious ? Behave yourself - nothing like overkill

They arenâ€™t going to deduct points for someone over celebrating for goodness sake
		
Click to expand...

 ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you serious ? Behave yourself - nothing like overkill 

They arenâ€™t going to deduct points for someone over celebrating for goodness sake
		
Click to expand...

I know that!
But it would be fun watching the managers.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			A few yards over the line is flouting the rules.  Klopp took the piss in this instance.

It was disrespectful as the game wasn't over.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldve been had Everton not wasted time rolling round the floor and holding subs back ðŸ˜


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2018)

How about if over celebrating turns into inciting a crowd? It didn't happen this time but it could do with the next manager who does this. Forget it is Klopp, it could be anyone (except Roy because I can't see Roy doing this)

Â£8k to a PL manager is nothing. The warning for future behaviour is nothing, they collect warnings for fun.

The better step would be to ban the manager not just from the touchline but from the ground on matchday as per UEFA rules. That may make them think.

This will have no impact, no deterrent.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Or maybe there wasnâ€™t a rule in place. So Pep officially didnâ€™t break one. Will be interesting to see the official charge. If itâ€™s for entering pitch, I agree opponents are irrelevant, if itâ€™s for inciting the crowd the. The opponents clearly matter.
		
Click to expand...

The technical area is so the Lino can see down the line unimpeded.
The managers know the score but Â£8000 isnâ€™t even a slap on the wrist itâ€™s pathetic.
But they set a precedent not treating Pep harsher itâ€™s very poor.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How about if over celebrating turns into inciting a crowd? It didn't happen this time but it could do with the next manager who does this. Forget it is Klopp, it could be anyone (except Roy because I can't see Roy doing this)

Â£8k to a PL manager is nothing. The warning for future behaviour is nothing, they collect warnings for fun.

The better step would be to ban the manager not just from the touchline but from the ground on matchday as per UEFA rules. That may make them think.

This will have no impact, no deterrent.
		
Click to expand...

If a manager running onto a pitch incites a crowd that much then i suggest the ones who are incited by it take up watching county cricket. 

The atmosphere in the ground prior to the goal was a very tense one, armchair fans wouldnt understand that feeling, it was a massive goal and emotions were very high.  A reminder of his responsibiliies shouldve been sufficient.


----------



## Slime (Dec 4, 2018)

huds1475 said:



*Times running an article today stating Citeh are looking set for a Champions League ban as a reward for their 'financial creativity.'*

Cites Galatasaray & AC Milan as precedents. And that
their previous indiscretion is likely to undermine any potential legal challenge from Abu Dhabi's finest lawyers.

*If that comes true then no CL football in Manchester next year* 

Will probably end up with a Â£50 fine!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, maybe, if City do get banned, the fifth spot would secure qualification.
Finally, United have an outside chance!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			If a manager running onto a pitch incites a crowd that much then i suggest the ones who are incited by it take up watching county cricket.

The atmosphere in the ground prior to the goal was a very tense one, armchair fans wouldnt understand that feeling, it was a massive goal and emotions were very high.  A reminder of his responsibiliies shouldve been sufficient.
		
Click to expand...

You know your football history well enough to know that too many people get incited by what happens on a football pitch. Managers, even more than players, have a responsibility to be professional. If they fail in that there should be a consequence that deters them in future. This doesn't.

A reminder of responsibilities does jack diddly. Certain managers get repeatedly reminded of their responsibilities and take no notice. How many warnings has Klopp got now? Mourinho must be in double figures for warnings, they are meaningless.

'Armchair fans wouldn't understand that feeling' - nice jibe, come on that is poor.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2018)

Slime said:



			Ooh, maybe, if City do get banned, the fifth spot would secure qualification.
Finally, United have an outside chance! 

Click to expand...

Only if 2 others also get banned


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 4, 2018)

Slime said:



			Ooh, maybe, if City do get banned, the fifth spot would secure qualification.
Finally, United have an outside chance! 

Click to expand...

That would really upset City fans.
But itâ€™s a target for you.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			On another note, I'm not sure I agree with Modric winning the Ballon D'or. As great as he is, and he is superb, I'm not convinced he did enough to outdo Messi or Ronaldo. Messi had another superb year, the numbers he put up across the board are exceptional, particularly in Europe. I'd have given it to Leo this year.
		
Click to expand...

Modric put in one of the best CM performances in a major final during the CL (along with Kroos) and then was a huge part in hauling a massive underdog to the World Cup final. 

I'd add 100x weight to the above then another Messi/Ronaldo hattrick against the likes of PSV in the group stages or Vallecano in the league, playing in teams where everything is set up for them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Modric put in one of the best CM performances in a major final during the CL (along with Kroos) and then was a huge part in hauling a massive underdog to the World Cup final.

I'd add 100x weight to the above then another Messi/Ronaldo hattrick against the likes of PSV in the group stages or Vallecano in the league, playing in teams where everything is set up for them.
		
Click to expand...

I think he was superb in the World Cup. Was he as important for Madrid for the entire season as Ronaldo? All those hat tricks against rubbish teams are the base for a good season. Iâ€™ve no issue him winning it, but I donâ€™t think playing well in a few big games should counter someone being superb in 40 games a season either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 4, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			If a manager running onto a pitch incites a crowd that much then i suggest the ones who are incited by it take up watching county cricket.

The atmosphere in the ground prior to the goal was a very tense one, armchair fans wouldnt understand that feeling, it was a massive goal and emotions were very high.  A reminder of his responsibiliies shouldve been sufficient.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but if a manager celebrating on the pitch with his players incites fans to violence then those fans shouldnâ€™t be near a football stadium or indeed any sporting arena - itâ€™s a sport and someone celebrates . Too many idiots looking for an excuse to kick off these days


----------



## Slime (Dec 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but if a manager celebrating on the pitch with his players incites fans to violence then *those fans shouldnâ€™t be near a football stadium* or indeed any sporting arena - itâ€™s a sport and someone celebrates . Too many idiots looking for an excuse to kick off these days
		
Click to expand...

But they are and they generally look like the rest of the spectators.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he was superb in the World Cup. Was he as important for Madrid for the entire season as Ronaldo? All those hat tricks against rubbish teams are the base for a good season. Iâ€™ve no issue him winning it, but I donâ€™t think playing well in a few big games should counter someone being superb in 40 games a season either.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me, will have to disagree. 

IMO the Best player in the world in a given year should be the one who has the biggest impact on the biggest occasions that year. This season it was comfortably Modric, not the most 'talented' players who had very good seasons playing in world class teams but didn't show up in the biggest games.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 4, 2018)

Do you guys genuinely think that Ronaldo and Messi were in the top 3 players last year?

To me it feels like a lazy vote option, it's almost a given that they will feature and for me it's not warranted.

I think that proper cases could be made for other players.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Not for me, will have to disagree.

IMO the Best player in the world in a given year should be the one who has the biggest impact on the biggest occasions that year. This season it was comfortably Modric, not the most 'talented' players who had very good seasons playing in world class teams but didn't show up in the biggest games.
		
Click to expand...

I can see the merit in that, genuinely can and am happy someone else got a shot. Tbf Modric does play in a world class team too.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 4, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Do you guys genuinely think that Ronaldo and Messi were in the top 3 players last year?

To me it feels like a lazy vote option, it's almost a given that they will feature and for me it's not warranted.

I think that proper cases could be made for other players.
		
Click to expand...

Name the others......


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but if a manager celebrating on the pitch with his players incites fans to violence then those fans shouldnâ€™t be near a football stadium or indeed any sporting arena - itâ€™s a sport and someone celebrates . Too many idiots looking for an excuse to kick off these days
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, where do you stand though on a player celebrating right in front of opposition fans he has just scored against?
 And to answer Stu we don't want any knobs like that at the cricket thank you very much!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 4, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Do you guys genuinely think that Ronaldo and Messi were in the top 3 players last year?

To me it feels like a lazy vote option, it's almost a given that they will feature and for me it's not warranted.

I think that proper cases could be made for other players.
		
Click to expand...

Lets face it, the two Spanish top dogs have always and will always dominate this.

For an English player or playing at an English club to win it, they have to be head and shoulders above barca/Real players.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 4, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Do you guys genuinely think that Ronaldo and Messi were in the top 3 players last year?

To me it feels like a lazy vote option, it's almost a given that they will feature and for me it's not warranted.

I think that proper cases could be made for other players.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Ronaldo was continually outstanding all year and has carried that form into a new team. Modric was really nothing extreme in the World Cup and heâ€™s merely a cog in the wheel at Real whereas Ronaldo was the killer.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 4, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yes. Ronaldo was continually outstanding all year and has carried that form into a new team. Modric was really nothing extreme in the World Cup and heâ€™s merely a cog in the wheel at Real whereas Ronaldo was the killer.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but without those cogs and wheels Ronald wouldnâ€™t get a kick of the ball.
Goal scorers get all the credit but itâ€™s a team game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 4, 2018)

richart said:



			Another trip to Old Trafford. Hopefully game will not be at a silly oâ€™clock like last time.

Hope we play a decent team, as I donâ€™t want to go up north to watch the reserves.

Oh and for Tashyâ€™s information I am a Reading supporter and not a Utd one living in the south.

Click to expand...

Perish the thought Richie me man. Your to liberal minded to be a Utd fan.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 4, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Do you guys genuinely think that Ronaldo and Messi were in the top 3 players last year?

To me it feels like a lazy vote option, it's almost a given that they will feature and for me it's not warranted.

I think that proper cases could be made for other players.
		
Click to expand...

I did think the same when Pogba was rated so high as well, he had a good World Cup but has been pants at Utd for most of this year. So are we voting on players that played well in the World Cup, or what.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2018)

seagulls


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 4, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I did think the same when Pogba was rated so high as well, he had a good World Cup but has been pants at Utd for most of this year. So are we voting on players that played well in the World Cup, or what.
		
Click to expand...

According to commentators Dier had a good World Cup .


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 4, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			According to commentators Dier had a good World Cup .
		
Click to expand...


ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice back to back wins.. 3 scored in each

Downside is Arnautovic going off injuried but hopefully these 2 goals for perez will kick start his West Ham career

Shame about late conceding but clear foul on fabianski .. doesnâ€™t matter in grand scheme


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 4, 2018)

Kevin Friend is a disgrace. Only thing close to him tonight was our team and managements reaction to the diabolical penalty decision. 

Furious.

Hodgson is on thin ice after that shambolic performance against that lot.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 4, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Kevin Friend is a disgrace. Only thing close to him tonight was our team and managements reaction to the diabolical penalty decision.

Furious.

Hodgson is on thin ice after that shambolic performance against that lot.
		
Click to expand...

Is he finally being exposed for the fraud he is?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 4, 2018)

Sounds like a typical for City. Battered a team. Not put away chances and held on at the end. Kompany injured again. â˜¹ï¸ 3 points and al take that


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 5, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes but without those cogs and wheels Ronald wouldnâ€™t get a kick of the ball.
Goal scorers get all the credit but itâ€™s a team game.
		
Click to expand...

Certain goal scorers deserve all the credit though, goal scorers that score 30+ goals a season at a goal a game or better deserve all the praise that they get and are rightly touted as the best players in the world. Ronaldo scored 44 in 44 last season for Madrid + 8 assists and has added 11 in 18 for Juve. He scored 6 in 7 for Portugal this year, and 11 in 11 last year. Modric is great but Real Madrid aren't anywhere near as good without CR7 leading them from the front, only need to look at their results this season to see that clearly.

Then you've got Messi who scored 41 in 45 for Barcelona with 20 assists. 4 goals and 3 assists in 5 games for Argentina. Top scorer in La Liga, top scorer in Europe, for the 17/18 season he lead statistics for assists, free-kick goals, chances created, key passes, successful dribbles, shots hitting the post and he was MOTM in 6 out of 8 Champions League games - the most of anyone in the competition. The argument against giving Messi and Ronaldo the award is that other players contribute in other ways, well Messi has been the best in the world in not only goals scored, but also goals created for team-mates and chances created for team-mates. The only thing missing was a trophy, but he can't win a trophy on his own. Messi was the player of the year for me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 5, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Sounds like a typical for City. Battered a team. Not put away chances and held on at the end. Kompany injured again. â˜¹ï¸ 3 points and al take that
		
Click to expand...

Yes we will take that.
Come on City.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Nice back to back wins.. 3 scored in each

Downside is Arnautovic going off injuried but hopefully these 2 goals for perez will kick start his West Ham career

Shame about late conceding but clear foul on fabianski .. doesnâ€™t matter in grand scheme
		
Click to expand...

Satisfied with the result, bit wobbly 2nd half of the 1st half but turned it on in the 2nd.
One downside for me was Andy Carol got 30 minutes and I was a bit embarrassed for him! I think the team has moved on massively since he last played, the whole of the midfield and front line are looking for quick clever passes to feet with plenty of movement and heâ€™s stood in the middle waiting for the big cross! 
Apart from at corners he was anonymous. Canâ€™t see how he can fit into Pelleâ€™s team.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 5, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Satisfied with the result, bit wobbly 2nd half of the 1st half but turned it on in the 2nd.
One downside for me was Andy Carol got 30 minutes and I was a bit embarrassed for him! I think the team has moved on massively since he last played, the whole of the midfield and front line are looking for quick clever passes to feet with plenty of movement and heâ€™s stood in the middle waiting for the big cross! 
Apart from at corners he was anonymous. Canâ€™t see how he can fit into Pelleâ€™s team.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s best for everyone if we just fail to renew his contract 

Someone will take a punt on him for sure but we canâ€™t justify wasting that wage per week .. 

Bad enough Wilshere seems to be injured again


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



*I think itâ€™s best for everyone if we just fail to renew his contract*

Someone will take a punt on him for sure but we canâ€™t justify wasting that wage per week ..

Bad enough Wilshere seems to be injured again
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, especially if we are not playing the type of football he needs. 

Didnâ€™t know Wheelchair was injured again! He must be made of glass!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Agreed, especially if we are not playing the type of football he needs.

Didnâ€™t know Wheelchair was injured again! He must be made of glass!
		
Click to expand...

Did you not sign him to keep Andy company in the treatment room? 

Does Carroll have long left on his contract or does it run out at the end of this season? You can't see anyone taking a punt on him with the wages he is on, it just would not make sense. Some would take him on a pay and play basis but no other.

PJ87 should be feeling pretty pleased. After a few games the doom mongers were circling but he looked at the fixtures logically and was confident in the team and manager. They are doing okay now, finding their level and growing. West Ham should be a solid mid table this year, comfortable.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Certain goal scorers deserve all the credit though, goal scorers that score 30+ goals a season at a goal a game or better deserve all the praise that they get and are rightly touted as the best players in the world. Ronaldo scored 44 in 44 last season for Madrid + 8 assists and has added 11 in 18 for Juve. He scored 6 in 7 for Portugal this year, and 11 in 11 last year. Modric is great but Real Madrid aren't anywhere near as good without CR7 leading them from the front, only need to look at their results this season to see that clearly.

Then you've got Messi who scored 41 in 45 for Barcelona with 20 assists. 4 goals and 3 assists in 5 games for Argentina. Top scorer in La Liga, top scorer in Europe, for the 17/18 season he lead statistics for assists, free-kick goals, chances created, key passes, successful dribbles, shots hitting the post and he was MOTM in 6 out of 8 Champions League games - the most of anyone in the competition. The argument against giving Messi and Ronaldo the award is that other players contribute in other ways, well Messi has been the best in the world in not only goals scored, but also goals created for team-mates and chances created for team-mates. The only thing missing was a trophy, but he can't win a trophy on his own. Messi was the player of the year for me.
		
Click to expand...

Yet did he come 5th ðŸ˜³ Think his manager is a bit bogged off.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 5, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Satisfied with the result, bit wobbly 2nd half of the 1st half but turned it on in the 2nd.
One downside for me was Andy Carol got 30 minutes and I was a bit embarrassed for him! I think the team has moved on massively since he last played, the whole of the midfield and front line are looking for quick clever passes to feet with plenty of movement and heâ€™s stood in the middle waiting for the big cross!
Apart from at corners he was anonymous. Canâ€™t see how he can fit into Pelleâ€™s team.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest about Andy Carrol, I would keep him, at least til the end of his contract. Looking at him reminds me of Edin Dzecko, he was a good plan B for City.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you not sign him to keep Andy company in the treatment room? 

Does Carroll have long left on his contract or does it run out at the end of this season? You can't see anyone taking a punt on him with the wages he is on, it just would not make sense. Some would take him on a pay and play basis but no other.

PJ87 should be feeling pretty pleased. After a few games the doom mongers were circling but he looked at the fixtures logically and was confident in the team and manager. They are doing okay now, finding their level and growing. West Ham should be a solid mid table this year, comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

It ends at end of this season I believe the club can extend it by 2 years if they want (would be a terrible move lol)

Iâ€™m delighted but not surprised 

I never rated bilic. I thought he got lucky that the club signed payet and lanzini (not his signings) and he reaped massive benefit from it. Payet arguably one of the best players in the league that season. However there was a reason payet hadnâ€™t been signed by an English club before his time with us. Behaviour problems which surfaced in season 2 and he left. Bilic got found out being defensively inept (ironic considering he was a defender) he held onto his job too long really

Moyes was a shrewd appointment . You could see that the team could defend if coached right and the club could get who they wanted in.

MP is a brilliant manager and he got in the players he wanted. He turned down Alfie Mawson in favour of Balbuena.. who has been a shrewd investment at 4 million. Using the savings from that to bring in Anderson who is starting to show what he is about.

His tactics and influence is starting to bed in.. next season I see more signings to replace the full backs and some central midfielders 

We are playing well though. First back to back victories since jan 2017 and have palace at home at the weekend. Chance to get 3 wins on the bounce. Especially how they played yesterday. However there are no easy games at this level


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			It ends at end of this season I believe the club can extend it by 2 years if they want (would be a terrible move lol)

Iâ€™m delighted but not surprised

I never rated bilic. I thought he got lucky that the club signed payet and lanzini (not his signings) and he reaped massive benefit from it. Payet arguably one of the best players in the league that season. However there was a reason payet hadnâ€™t been signed by an English club before his time with us. Behaviour problems which surfaced in season 2 and he left. Bilic got found out being defensively inept (ironic considering he was a defender) he held onto his job too long really

Moyes was a shrewd appointment . You could see that the team could defend if coached right and the club could get who they wanted in.

MP is a brilliant manager and he got in the players he wanted. He turned down Alfie Mawson in favour of Balbuena.. who has been a shrewd investment at 4 million. Using the savings from that to bring in Anderson who is starting to show what he is about.

His tactics and influence is starting to bed in.. next season I see more signings to replace the full backs and some central midfielders

We are playing well though. First back to back victories since jan 2017 and have palace at home at the weekend. Chance to get 3 wins on the bounce. Especially how they played yesterday. However there are no easy games at this level
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s pretty much it in a nutshell. ðŸ‘

In Pelle we trust.ðŸ˜

Do you go to games Paul?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2018)

PJ Really good post until the last sentence. Straight from the Sky cliche handbook . Ha ha, I'm pleased for you though. West Ham have deserved better over recent years, although your owners and Brady still appall me. You don't choose your owners though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 5, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Thatâ€™s pretty much it in a nutshell. ðŸ‘

In Pelle we trust.ðŸ˜

Do you go to games Paul?
		
Click to expand...

Not anymore, I had a season ticket from the 2002/2003 season so saw us go down, 2 seasons in the champ then our return with the fa cup final. Went to the first play off final. The got a season ticket again when we were in the champ a few seasons ago under BFS and went Wembley to see RVT score the winner. However I gave up my season ticket when we went up. Just donâ€™t get the time anymore


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			PJ Really good post until the last sentence. Straight from the Sky cliche handbook . Ha ha, I'm pleased for you though. West Ham have deserved better over recent years, although your owners and Brady still appall me. You don't choose your owners though.
		
Click to expand...

Our owners are disgusting but like you say you canâ€™t pick them! Although gold seems ok.. just Brady and Sullivan seem the nasty pieces of work

Your right it is cliche lol but canâ€™t say we should win that would be disrespectful to palace!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Certain goal scorers deserve all the credit though, goal scorers that score 30+ goals a season at a goal a game or better deserve all the praise that they get and are rightly touted as the best players in the world. Ronaldo scored 44 in 44 last season for Madrid + 8 assists and has added 11 in 18 for Juve. He scored 6 in 7 for Portugal this year, and 11 in 11 last year. Modric is great but Real Madrid aren't anywhere near as good without CR7 leading them from the front, only need to look at their results this season to see that clearly.

Then you've got Messi who scored 41 in 45 for Barcelona with 20 assists. 4 goals and 3 assists in 5 games for Argentina. Top scorer in La Liga, top scorer in Europe, for the 17/18 season he lead statistics for assists, free-kick goals, chances created, key passes, successful dribbles, shots hitting the post and he was MOTM in 6 out of 8 Champions League games - the most of anyone in the competition. The argument against giving Messi and Ronaldo the award is that other players contribute in other ways, well Messi has been the best in the world in not only goals scored, but also goals created for team-mates and chances created for team-mates. The only thing missing was a trophy, but he can't win a trophy on his own. Messi was the player of the year for me.
		
Click to expand...

Victims of their own success. They've been so good for so long that people are starting to forget that scoring a goal a game is ridiculous schoolboy stuff. Before they came along, a goal every two games was considered a good ratio, and 2 in 3 was exceptional.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Certain goal scorers deserve all the credit though, goal scorers that score 30+ goals a season at a goal a game or better deserve all the praise that they get and are rightly touted as the best players in the world. Ronaldo scored 44 in 44 last season for Madrid + 8 assists and has added 11 in 18 for Juve. He scored 6 in 7 for Portugal this year, and 11 in 11 last year. Modric is great but Real Madrid aren't anywhere near as good without CR7 leading them from the front, only need to look at their results this season to see that clearly.

Then you've got Messi who scored 41 in 45 for Barcelona with 20 assists. 4 goals and 3 assists in 5 games for Argentina. Top scorer in La Liga, top scorer in Europe, for the 17/18 season he lead statistics for assists, free-kick goals, chances created, key passes, successful dribbles, shots hitting the post and he was MOTM in 6 out of 8 Champions League games - the most of anyone in the competition. The argument against giving Messi and Ronaldo the award is that other players contribute in other ways, well Messi has been the best in the world in not only goals scored, but also goals created for team-mates and chances created for team-mates. The only thing missing was a trophy, but he can't win a trophy on his own. Messi was the player of the year for me.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t argue with your stats but I am just saying they donâ€™t get there on their own!
Itâ€™s a matter of opinion.
Look at the points De Gea saved United last year without him they would be down lower mid table!


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Certain goal scorers deserve all the credit though, goal scorers that score 30+ goals a season at a goal a game or better deserve all the praise that they get and are rightly touted as the best players in the world. Ronaldo scored 44 in 44 last season for Madrid + 8 assists and has added 11 in 18 for Juve. He scored 6 in 7 for Portugal this year, and 11 in 11 last year. Modric is great but Real Madrid aren't anywhere near as good without CR7 leading them from the front, only need to look at their results this season to see that clearly.

Then you've got Messi who scored 41 in 45 for Barcelona with 20 assists. 4 goals and 3 assists in 5 games for Argentina. Top scorer in La Liga, top scorer in Europe, for the 17/18 season he lead statistics for assists, free-kick goals, chances created, key passes, successful dribbles, shots hitting the post and he was MOTM in 6 out of 8 Champions League games - the most of anyone in the competition. The argument against giving Messi and Ronaldo the award is that other players contribute in other ways, well Messi has been the best in the world in not only goals scored, but also goals created for team-mates and chances created for team-mates. The only thing missing was a trophy, but he can't win a trophy on his own. Messi was the player of the year for me.
		
Click to expand...

You can throw stats around all you like but you can't compare them across positions. In the games that mattered, career defining matches that will be remembered in the history books neither Messi nor Ronaldo stepped up regularly enough in 2018, certainly not by their own stratospheric standards. Modric on the other hand ran the CL final and had an incredible WC, winning the Golden Ball (with nearly all in agreement unlike 2014) playing for a somewhat unheralded nation. Would have been a travesty if it was given elsewhere imo.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 5, 2018)

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...-transfer-clauses-impacted-liverpool-15507057

Maybe Arsene was a better accountant than a football manager.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 5, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...-transfer-clauses-impacted-liverpool-15507057

Maybe Arsene was a better accountant than a football manager.
		
Click to expand...

Heard about that. Apparently Southampton argued that stoppage time should count, and they won so Arsenal had to pay out anyway since that took it over 20 mins each time.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Not anymore, I had a season ticket from the 2002/2003 season so saw us go down, 2 seasons in the champ then our return with the fa cup final. Went to the first play off final. The got a season ticket again when we were in the champ a few seasons ago under BFS and went Wembley to see RVT score the winner. However I gave up my season ticket when we went up. Just donâ€™t get the time anymore
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve been going for 42 years through thin and thin, seen the ups and downs and I can say under Pelle at times I think we are playing some of the best stuff Iâ€™ve seen. Also only 4 points behind Man U after our terrible start ainâ€™t bad. ðŸ˜¬


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 5, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Iâ€™ve been going for 42 years through thin and thin, seen the ups and downs and I can say under Pelle at times I think we are playing some of the best stuff Iâ€™ve seen. Also only 4 points behind Man U after our terrible start ainâ€™t bad. ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Whilst man united have played 1 less game as it stands that is still pretty damning for them to be only 4 points ahead of us considering the wealth of talent they have available to them


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Whilst man united have played 1 less game as it stands that is still pretty damning for them to be only 4 points ahead of us considering the wealth of talent they have available to them
		
Click to expand...

Careful, they'll be after your manager


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2018)

Im guessing Klopp doesnt rate Burnley much if he doesnt think he needs any of his front 3


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2018)

fundy said:



			Im guessing Klopp doesnt rate Burnley much if he doesnt think he needs any of his front 3 

Click to expand...

Got a lot of games coming up - think Mane was already out with a slight injury and Firmino needs a rest , surprised Mo isnâ€™t playing but the front three starting have goals in them as well. Got a lot of games coming up so guess this is as good a time as any to rotate


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 5, 2018)

fundy said:



			Im guessing Klopp doesnt rate Burnley much if he doesnt think he needs any of his front 3 

Click to expand...

Not surprised at all especially against Burnley.

My concern is Joseâ€™s line up absolutely baffling,imo heâ€™s lost the plot and needs to go.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 5, 2018)

Gomez gone off injured, wonder how bad that is.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 5, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Not surprised at all especially against Burnley.

My concern is Joseâ€™s line up absolutely baffling,imo heâ€™s lost the plot and needs to go.
		
Click to expand...

No he don't. ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2018)

football at its worst on show here, play acting, appealing for cards etc from both sides, lots of niggly dirty fouls, ref giving yellow cards out for fun but not actually got any control.  Arsenal already lost holding injured and ramsey maybe joining him too 

both keepers at fault for the goals and not a huge amount created otherwise, lets hope 2nd half is better


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Got a lot of games coming up - think Mane was already out with a slight injury and Firmino needs a rest , surprised Mo isnâ€™t playing but the front three starting have goals in them as well. Got a lot of games coming up so guess this is as good a time as any to rotate
		
Click to expand...

not looking great at the moment, 1-0 down, time for the cavalry?


----------



## fundy (Dec 5, 2018)

Liverpool level, Chelsea losing now some odd scores about at times tonight


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Some decent results tonight, just wish City were playing someone decent if the next few games ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 5, 2018)

Since the "Gary Crosby" goal, has the law changed?

Surely one hand on the ball isnt in control of it, and its not during the act of kicking the ball either?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 5, 2018)

Aresenal should have won that some very wasteful finishing and very poor defending.

Nice to see Wiltshire back in midfield with a curly wig, do they teach you to go down on your arse arms out stretched when you get touched.( he played well though).

Isnâ€™t pulling someoneâ€™s hair a yellow? (Fellani).


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 5, 2018)

3pts in the bag, hopefully Gomez's injury isnt too bad.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 5, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Aresenal should have won that some very wasteful finishing and very poor defending.

Nice to see Wiltshire back in midfield with a curly wig, do they teach you to go down on your arse arms out stretched when you get touched.( he played well though).

*Isnâ€™t pulling someoneâ€™s hair a yellow*? (Fellani).
		
Click to expand...

it definitely shouldve been a booking.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 5, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Some decent results tonight, just wish City were playing someone decent if the next few games ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

According to Maureen we will have a few friendlys lined up. ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 5, 2018)

Nothing much up with plan A, if you have a record start to the season.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 5, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			3pts in the bag, hopefully Gomez's injury isnt too bad.
		
Click to expand...

One of them tackles your not supposed to do anymore , get the ball but follow through on the man.
Some refs will book you some donâ€™t.
I thought it was a good tackle myself.
Great goal from Shaquri.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 6, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			it definitely shouldve been a booking.
		
Click to expand...

According to Martin Keown itâ€™s a red!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 6, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			According to Martin Keown itâ€™s a red!
		
Click to expand...

i agree with him, pulling hair *could*  be classed as serious foul play.

Is salah still making Klopp look good like he was last year??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2018)

Blimey,whenâ€™s the parade? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 6, 2018)

Did Jose really say 'they only came for the point ' ...

And, even for him, Fellaini reaches a new low...

Arsenal defence returned to looking very shaky and could get worse if the injury to Holding is as bad as it looked...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2018)

A little gap starting to appear between the top two and the three below - seems the teams below keep dropping points which is good but one team is going to miss out on the top 4 

Spurs I think have a good enough squad to stay in the top 4 , Arsenal on a great run but getting a few injuries but with Abuyemeng there goals are going to come and Chelsea have Hazard - but I suspect that as the title goes away from them Hazard will drop his levels. So at the moment I would put Chelsea missing out on CL 

Big battle will be between Everton and Mancs for 6th spot and Europa league place - at the moment you would have to say Everton look stronger


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A little gap starting to appear between the top two and the three below - seems the teams below keep dropping points which is good but one team is going to miss out on the top 4

Spurs I think have a good enough squad to stay in the top 4 , Arsenal on a great run but getting a few injuries but with Abuyemeng there goals are going to come and Chelsea have Hazard - but I suspect that as the title goes away from them Hazard will drop his levels. So at the moment I would put Chelsea missing out on CL

Big battle will be between Everton and Mancs for 6th spot and Europa league place - at the moment you would have to say Everton look stronger
		
Click to expand...

Everton wont finish top 6, i dont see chelsea missing out on top 4 either. 

Lukaku is showing exactly the same inconsistent form  for Yernited as he was at Everton.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 6, 2018)

First time I've watched United for 90 mins this season. Horrible, unpleasant lot they are to be sure. I wonder (hypothetically, as I'm sure he'll go) how long it would take for the non Manc fanbase to be eroded if they carry on like this.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Big battle will be between Everton and Mancs for 6th spot and Europa league place - at the moment you would have to say Everton look stronger
		
Click to expand...

Would probably agree, we just can't kill games off. Desperately need to invest in a striker in Jan. Richarlison isn't a centre forward and Tosun isn't cutting it.

Mourinho killed the game bringing Lingard and Martial off for Fellaini and Lukaku. United were playing some nice stuff until that, after that it just became lump it to the big fellas. Rubbish. Should bin them both off.


----------



## Junior (Dec 6, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Would probably agree, we just can't kill games off. Desperately need to invest in a striker in Jan. Richarlison isn't a centre forward and Tosun isn't cutting it.

Mourinho killed the game bringing Lingard and Martial off for Fellaini and Lukaku. United were playing some nice stuff until that, after that it just became lump it to the big fellas. Rubbish. Should bin them both off.
		
Click to expand...

To add, he also killed the game off bringing on Pogba.  Whatever the beef is between him and Jose , they need to sort it fast.  Pogba pranced around the pitch once more looking for the magic pass and generally not giving a toss.   Why he didn't put Mata on ahead of him I dont know. 

I know a lot of haters are still gonna revel in our dire performances but im actually confident that a manager more concerned with the club than himself can get much better performances out of this squad.  That said, I do blame a couple of the players as much as the manager.   Martial has been great this season, Bailly played well yesterday and we have DDG for another year.  You can forgive him one error yesterday given the amount of points he's saved for us.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Since the "Gary Crosby" goal, has the law changed?

Surely one hand on the ball isnt in control of it, and its not during the act of kicking the ball either?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not 100% but yeah I'm pretty sure you can't knock it out the keeper's hand(s) even if he only has one hand on it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2018)

O


Orikoru said:



			I'm not 100% but yeah I'm pretty sure you can't knock it out the keeper's hand(s) even if he only has one hand on it.
		
Click to expand...

Phil Dowd confirmed it last night, although he also admitted that he didnt know when the rule changed and just that it had.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2018)

Jurgen, aggression, physicality and sliding tackles are part of the English game , just get on with it.

Ok the Bardsley one was yellow, possibly worse, but overall just match it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Jurgen, aggression, physicality and sliding tackles are part of the English game , just get on with it.

Ok the Bardsley one was yellow, possibly worse, but overall just match it.

Click to expand...

Maybe 20/30 years ago tackles like that were part of the game BUT they have been clamped down on over the last couple of decades whether thatâ€™s right or wrong is a different debate but Bardsley should have walked last night going by current guidelines regardless of the English game


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Jurgen, aggression, physicality and sliding tackles are part of the English game , just get on with it.
Ok* the Bardsley one was yellow*, possibly worse, but overall just match it.

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe 20/30 years ago tackles like that were part of the game BUT they have been clamped down on over the last couple of decades whether thatâ€™s right or wrong is a different debate but* Bardsley should have walked last night *going by current guidelines regardless of the English game
		
Click to expand...

................. and this is exactly the problem that refs have. It's all down to interpretation because it's all very subjective.
One ref's strong tackle is another ref's yellow is another ref's red. 
Referees just don't stand a chance.


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 6, 2018)

John Moss shouldn't be allowed to ref another game of football, he might as well have been wearing blue yesterday. 

Anyway, classic Wolves, losing to Cardiff and then beating Chelsea. Boy did we need that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 6, 2018)

Junior said:



			To add, he also killed the game off bringing on Pogba.  Whatever the beef is between him and Jose , they need to sort it fast.  Pogba pranced around the pitch once more looking for the magic pass and generally not giving a toss.   Why he didn't put Mata on ahead of him I dont know.

I know a lot of haters are still gonna revel in our dire performances but im actually confident that a manager more concerned with the club than himself can get much better performances out of this squad.  That said, I do blame a couple of the players as much as the manager.   Martial has been great this season, Bailly played well yesterday and we have DDG for another year.  You can forgive him one error yesterday given the amount of points he's saved for us.
		
Click to expand...

Your right,we have a great squad.
I donâ€™t know one supporter who wants Jose at the club,the job is way too big for him and his ego.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			West ham 2- 2 palace
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate this is the wrong thread (didnâ€™t want to clog up the prediction thread) anyways I make you right here.. even though on form (and seeing palace get stuffed by 10 men Brighton) we should be able to win I just canâ€™t see us winning 3 in a row! Especially with Fulham being our next game which is potienal for 4 in a row. That would be unheard of so it canâ€™t happen. I can see us drawing against palace then maybe drawing Fulham that sounds more us


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 6, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Your right,we have a great squad.
I donâ€™t know one supporter who wants Jose at the club,the job is way too big for him and his ego.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about great, but they should be performing significantly better than they are currently. 

I think we're unfortunately stuck with Jose until it's mathematically impossible to finish in the top 4. Then who knows who they'll go after, big changes are needed and it's not just the manager.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe 20/30 years ago tackles like that were part of the game BUT they have been clamped down on over the last couple of decades whether thatâ€™s right or wrong is a different debate but Bardsley should have walked last night going by current guidelines regardless of the English game
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt have a problem if he just called out the bardsley challenge, but he didnt he called out sliding tackles and the like in general. Different thing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Appreciate this is the wrong thread (didnâ€™t want to clog up the prediction thread) anyways I make you right here.. even though on form (and seeing palace get stuffed by 10 men Brighton) we should be able to win I just canâ€™t see us winning 3 in a row! Especially with Fulham being our next game which is potienal for 4 in a row. That would be unheard of so it canâ€™t happen. I can see us drawing against palace then maybe drawing Fulham that sounds more us
		
Click to expand...

Don't stress it. I'm sure the Fulham defence will be full of the season of goodwill and present you with the chance to win. Lets face it they've done it with every other side why stop with your lot. We'll no doubt get a Jose backlash at Old Trafford on Saturday and be a mess when we play you. I'd stick Â£10 on 2-1 to your mob


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			I don't know about great, but they should be performing significantly better than they are currently.

I think we're unfortunately stuck with Jose until* it's mathematically impossible to finish in the top 4*. Then who knows who they'll go after, big changes are needed and it's not just the manager.
		
Click to expand...

It practically already is...


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 6, 2018)

I wonder why Fellaini has got away with that hair pull?


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It practically already is...
		
Click to expand...

We all know there's no chance if it happening, but I expect they'll save a large chunk of money if they don't sack him until it's certain.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			We all know there's no chance if it happening, but I expect they'll save a large chunk of money if they don't sack him until it's certain.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. Gotta watch those clauses.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I wonder why Fellaini has got away with that hair pull?
		
Click to expand...

If there is one player in the prem who gets away with murder, its him.

All of his elbowing are deemed to be yellows, and never red, no matter how much he means them or the force applied. He normally does 1, if not 2-3 a game. His misdemeanours stick out a mile. The only other one even close to him is Fernandinho, who does many "nice" fouls near the halfway line. Maybe Delle ali, who is a nasty so-and-so.

Other than that Liverpool, United, Chelsea, Spurs etc dont have many nasty pieces of work.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 6, 2018)

pendodave said:



			First time I've watched United for 90 mins this season. Horrible, unpleasant lot they are to be sure. I wonder (hypothetically, as I'm sure he'll go) how long it would take for the non Manc fanbase to be eroded if they carry on like this.
		
Click to expand...

Looked to me like De Gea dosnt want to be there.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 6, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			I wonder why Fellaini has got away with that hair pull?
		
Click to expand...

Am sure I remember someone doing it to him at Everton .
He was winging like a little girl.
Retrospective action might teach him a lesson.


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			If there is one player in the prem who gets away with murder, its him.

All of his elbowing are deemed to be yellows, and never red, no matter how much he means them or the force applied. He normally does 1, if not 2-3 a game. His misdemeanours stick out a mile. The only other one even close to him is Fernandinho, who does many "nice" fouls near the halfway line. Maybe Delle ali, who is a nasty so-and-so.

Other than that Liverpool, United, Chelsea, Spurs etc dont have many nasty pieces of work.
		
Click to expand...

Seems to get away with most of it for being big and clumsy. Not quite sure how though, i'd happily see him pick up more suspensions so I don't have to watch him play.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			If there is one player in the prem who gets away with murder, its him.

All of his elbowing are deemed to be yellows, and never red, no matter how much he means them or the force applied. He normally does 1, if not 2-3 a game. His misdemeanours stick out a mile. The only other one even close to him is Fernandinho, who does many "nice" fouls near the halfway line. Maybe Delle ali, who is a nasty so-and-so.

Other than that Liverpool, United, Chelsea, Spurs etc dont have many nasty pieces of work.
		
Click to expand...

Think Fernandinho gets away with it more than anyone in the prem as he plays most games.
But I would have him in my team but not Fellani.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 6, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			If there is one player in the prem who gets away with murder, its him.

All of his elbowing are deemed to be yellows, and never red, no matter how much he means them or the force applied. He normally does 1, if not 2-3 a game. His misdemeanours stick out a mile. The only other one even close to him is Fernandinho, who does many "nice" fouls near the halfway line. Maybe Delle ali, who is a nasty so-and-so.

*Other than that Liverpool, United, Chelsea, Spurs etc dont have many nasty pieces of work.*

Click to expand...

At times i wish we did in our midfield!!


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 6, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Am sure I remember someone doing it to him at Everton .
He was winging like a little girl.
Retrospective action might teach him a lesson.
		
Click to expand...

yeah they did, they got a 3 game ban.

He isn't getting anything retrospectively, he's got away with it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 6, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			yeah they did, they got a 3 game ban.

He isn't getting anything retrospectively, he's got away with it.
		
Click to expand...

What I expected from the FA inconsistentsy.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 6, 2018)

Gutted for gomez.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 6, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Gutted for gomez.
		
Click to expand...

Massive blow, luckily we've got the worlds best centre back as cover  though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Massive blow, luckily we've got the worlds best centre back as cover  though.
		
Click to expand...

TBF I think Gomez has been the equal of VVD this season, he just doesnt do it as cool as big Virg though.Big damn sexy collosus that he is.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			TBF I think Gomez has been the equal of VVD this season, he just doesnt do it as cool as big Virg though.Big damn sexy collosus that he is.

Click to expand...

Lovren ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 7, 2018)

Itâ€™s no laughing matter at Arsenal today. They might just have run out of gas.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			TBF I think Gomez has been the equal of VVD this season, he just doesnt do it as cool as big Virg though.Big damn sexy collosus that he is.

Click to expand...

Gomez looks excellent, I would have him starting for England. What is it, 6 weeks he's out for? Not too long really, he'll get a nice Christmas and New Year off anyway.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Gomez looks excellent, I would have him starting for England. What is it, 6 weeks he's out for? Not too long really, he'll get a nice Christmas and New Year off anyway. 

Click to expand...

We play Arsenal and City in the next 6 weeks, as well as man U.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 7, 2018)

Guessing then the pleasentaries being exchanged between Jurgen and Sam were about 'robust' tackling...


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2018)

seems Holding ruptured his ACL, out for this season at least


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			seems Holding ruptured his ACL, out for this season at least
		
Click to expand...

Could be a busy transfer window...


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2018)

I have heard that Koscielny's return is imminent, it sounds like he'll be needed ASAP.


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I have heard that Koscielny's return is imminent, it sounds like he'll be needed ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

hes been needed since August! Monreal back would be a huge bonus too


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			hes been needed since August! Monreal back would be a huge bonus too
		
Click to expand...

It's quite impressive that you have this run of form despite one of the ropiest defences in the top half.


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's quite impressive that you have this run of form despite one of the ropiest defences in the top half.
		
Click to expand...

helps when your striker has 10 shots on target and scores all ten of them!!!!

weve improved in the middle of the park, we have 2 decent options up front, the defense a work in progress at best but also the area that needed the most work.

squad is pretty bare in several areas and we couldnt take many more injuries you wouldnt think, just hope we keep scoring enough goals  that said fixture list not the toughest for the next few weeks


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			helps when your striker has 10 shots on target and scores all ten of them!!!!

weve improved in the middle of the park, we have 2 decent options up front, the defense a work in progress at best but also the area that needed the most work.

squad is pretty bare in several areas and we couldnt take many more injuries you wouldnt think, just hope we keep scoring enough goals  that said fixture list not the toughest for the next few weeks
		
Click to expand...

I had a little look at your fixture list, and I may have nudged Aubameyang into my Fantasy team for a while... feels wrong but needs must.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			helps when your striker has 10 shots on target and scores all ten of them!!!!

weve improved in the middle of the park, we have 2 decent options up front, the defense a work in progress at best but also the area that needed the most work.

squad is pretty bare in several areas and we couldnt take many more injuries you wouldnt think, just hope we keep scoring enough goals  that said fixture list not the toughest for the next few weeks
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and as soon as i picked him and made him captain, couldnt score. Took firminho out, and he scored.

Sods law.


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, and as soon as i picked him and made him captain, couldnt score. Took firminho out, and he scored.

Sods law.
		
Click to expand...

not just me then haha


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, and as soon as i picked him and made him captain, couldnt score. Took firminho out, and he scored.

Sods law.
		
Click to expand...

Did the same with Aguero and Hazard few weeks ago. 

Little heads up, Sterling is about to have a downturn in form.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2018)

One for Imurg (as the only lonely Wycombe fan), the good lady met Gary Ainsworth today as part of her job. Really nice guy, and really happy with the service and offered to tickets for a box at the Coventry game on New Years Day. Never look a gift horse in the mouth and the only negative I can see is the ninety minutes when they're playing


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2018)

Im sure the blues would have been gutted to lose the derby last week in the way it was, but Villa fans must be even more gutted not getting 3 points after THAT late goal that was awarded to West Brom tonight. Shocking.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 8, 2018)

Embarrassingly bad...


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice finish, shame it shouldn't count..............


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 8, 2018)

Another good win and 3pts in the bag.

Hopefully Hazard turns up at the bridge later......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2018)

Bit a luck for the first but a very good performance away

Such a great start to the season - believe itâ€™s the clubâ€™s best ever

Shame the one season wonder not going as well as last year


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bit a luck for the first but a very good performance away

Such a great start to the season - believe itâ€™s the clubâ€™s best ever

Shame the one season wonder not going as well as last year
		
Click to expand...

Imagine if you win nothing again ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2018)

pretty unimpressive but managed to nick 3 points from what ive seen

more collateral damage, Mustafi injured (and suspended), and Sokratis suspended too, Guendoozys dive utterly horrendous


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 8, 2018)

3-2 after being 0-1 down for the entire first half Iâ€™ll take that...

9 points in 3 games 

Think we might be going downðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 8, 2018)

no plazzy flags out at the bridge?? 

walkover for city


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 8, 2018)

One man went to mow....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			One man went to mow....
		
Click to expand...

Blue is the Colour ....


----------



## Wolf (Dec 8, 2018)

fundy said:



			pretty unimpressive but managed to nick 3 points from what ive seen

more collateral damage, Mustafi injured (and suspended), and Sokratis suspended too, Guendoozys dive utterly horrendous
		
Click to expand...

Waant pretty, have suffered more squad setbacks but we got the 3 points. We are looking a bit thin at the back now though


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2018)

We actually won today, with a couple of really good goals and an awesome performance from the standout player.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blue is the Colour ....
		
Click to expand...

Too far that Phil ðŸ¤®


----------



## fundy (Dec 8, 2018)

2 sides playing without a striker, might appeal to some people but dull as dishwater for me. fair play to Chelsea, theyve nullified City really well, nicked one and then looked solid since, gonna be a battle to hold on for the last 20 still youd think unless they can get another one on the counter

I see spurs are taking the pool approach, what time do we think theyll be calling for Kane and Ericksen?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2018)

fundy said:



			2 sides playing without a striker, might appeal to some people but dull as dishwater for me. fair play to Chelsea, theyve nullified City really well, nicked one and then looked solid since, gonna be a battle to hold on for the last 20 still youd think unless they can get another one on the counter

I see spurs are taking the pool approach, what time do we think theyll be calling for Kane and Ericksen?
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, Chelsea have done that quite a lot recently when playing Morata.......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2018)

Thatâ€™ll do ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			no plazzy flags out at the bridge??

walkover for city
		
Click to expand...

Top punter â˜ï¸â˜ï¸ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Too far that Phil ðŸ¤®
		
Click to expand...

Well just the one unbeaten team in the league now ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

Imagine Chelsea doing us a favour ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Chelsea excellent second half. Crazy how one long ball can change the flow of a game. You obviously need to have quality but that showed again that City are get-at-able


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 8, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Chelsea excellent second half. Crazy how one long ball can change the flow of a game. You obviously need to have quality but that showed again that City are get-at-able
		
Click to expand...

For 42 minutes they were under the kosh, but fair play they took their only 2 chances in the game. 

Get back to wanting them to lose now after singing Chelsea songs ðŸ˜€


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			For 42 minutes they were under the kosh, but fair play they took their only 2 chances in the game.

Get back to wanting them to lose now *after singing Chelsea songs* ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Get in the shower, you dirty boy!


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Slime said:



			We actually won today, with a couple of really good goals and an awesome performance from the standout player.
		
Click to expand...

Was gonna tell you to hush while the big boys played!

Then I remembered who we are playing next week ðŸ˜†


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 8, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Chelsea excellent second half. Crazy how one long ball can change the flow of a game. You obviously need to have quality but that showed again that City are get-at-able
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are but not enough teams have a go at them, they are scared they will get a drubbing.
Chealsea got their tactics spot on .

Great win for reds.
Havnt seen it yet was out getting drenched on the course shocking day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071494066184089600
Appears Chelsea fan shouting racist abuse at Sterling. I donâ€™t understand what goes through the simple mind of someone to do it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071494066184089600
Appears Chelsea fan shouting racist abuse at Sterling. I donâ€™t understand what goes through the simple mind of someone to do it
		
Click to expand...

Personally i donâ€™t think Chelsea have been shamed. 
But the vile individual shouting the abuse certainly as. 
Sadly every club have their idiots.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071494066184089600
Appears Chelsea fan shouting racist abuse at Sterling. I donâ€™t understand what goes through the simple mind of someone to do it
		
Click to expand...

I'm certainly not condoning this behaviour but we must be careful of accusing someone of racist abuse without clear evidence,  no doubt the lip reading experts will be out in force tonight.

Sterlings reaction doesnt suggest racist abuse imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 8, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm certainly not condoning this behaviour but we must be careful of accusing someone of racist abuse without clear evidence,  no doubt the lip reading experts will be out in force tonight.

Sterlings reaction doesnt suggest racist abuse imo.
		
Click to expand...

Police etc are investigating it - Sterling has had that much I suspect just ignored it or maybe didnâ€™t hear it 

This shows the mentality of some though


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Police etc are investigating it - Sterling has had that much I suspect just ignored it or maybe didnâ€™t hear it

This shows the mentality of some though
		
Click to expand...

Tbf tho itâ€™s like you always say Phil,
Every club as itâ€™s idiots.
And these are idiots of the highest order!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 9, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm certainly not condoning this behaviour but we must be careful of accusing someone of racist abuse without clear evidence,  no doubt the lip reading experts will be out in force tonight.

Sterlings reaction doesnt suggest racist abuse imo.
		
Click to expand...

His response this morning suggest he did hear it. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071715487954993152  And this story contains the 2 headlines he's referring to.   https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46498849

I'd agree that every club has its idiots and football fans at times in the heat of a match can be more idiotic than most.  But also can't help think there is a connection between the press's coverage of him. And some morons thinking that gives them the right to shout, what it looks like they did, at him.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 9, 2018)

Also an interesting/depressing read  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001218545588502530


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 9, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Also an interesting/depressing read  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001218545588502530

Click to expand...

Are you suprised from those two newspapers?? 

Its about time these were closed down.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			His response this morning suggest he did hear it. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071715487954993152  And this story contains the 2 headlines he's referring to.   https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46498849

I'd agree that every club has its idiots and football fans at times in the heat of a match can be more idiotic than most.  But also can't help think there is a connection between the press's coverage of him. And some morons thinking that gives them the right to shout, what it looks like they did, at him.
		
Click to expand...




Hacker Khan said:



			Also an interesting/depressing read  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001218545588502530

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not really surprising when it comes to the gutter red tops - they are rotten to the core and plenty should have been shut down. 

Sterling himself quite clearly gets negative bias press and I have no doubt if he was white the press would be massively different - one of Englandâ€™s best talents yet treated appallingly by the countries press. Thankfully these days he just gets on with it and keeps his head down but I wouldnâ€™t blame him if he jacked in International football. 

He isnâ€™t popular on Liverpool but a lot was down to his agent and it wasnâ€™t the best way to end things


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 9, 2018)

Yesterday was deffo a "we got the bounce" type of performance.

Offside for the first, second had a slight deflection, oggie for the third, but sublime for the fourth. However, overall we definitely deserved the 3 points, and its nice to keep enjoying our defence being a platform for what we do more efficiently further forward.

Big week ahead of us.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 9, 2018)

Nice to see Chelsea win "El plastico".


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 10, 2018)

Mike Dean really needs a visit to Specsavers...


----------



## Basher (Dec 10, 2018)

Still no real joy for the Terriers. Things are looking a bit grim atm. Disappointed to concede on the 83rd minute at the Emirates. We need a goal scorer, simple as that. 
You canâ€™t fault the effort and Terrier spirit. The build up play is good but when you donâ€™t have a finisher youâ€™re stuffed.
Still early days but I do believe we are good enough to stay up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 10, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Mike Dean really needs a visit to Specsavers...
		
Click to expand...

At least he's consistant ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 10, 2018)

Some very good stuff from Carra and Neville on Sterling on MNF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072214004716707842

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072211000303210497
I notice certain publications have been very quiet about it all - guilty consciences


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2018)

Good to see Chelsea taking some action https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46514300 although I hope they go further and ban this scum for life. I also hope the police can do something as it's racially motivated but again that is then dependent on it getting to court and the powers dealing with it properly, Until football and the authorities get tough then sadly this will carry on but lets be honest, it isn't just a football issue and its still way to prevalent in modern society everywhere


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 10, 2018)

Richarlison must have his slippers on tonight, hes always on the floor.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 10, 2018)

Cracking finish by Digne but we got away with one there. We were out muscled by Watford in the second half. Would have been a match for Tom Davies. It's a shame that he is getting so little game time.


----------



## Piece (Dec 11, 2018)

Bah humbug! So close, yet so far again at Goodison. Last year should have won and the same this year. Nearly had you Snakey!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2018)

Now then Piece, what loyalty have Watford, or frankly any club, shown their managers over the years, particularly recent years? Clubs go behind the backs of managers so why expect managers to not look after themselves?

I thought Watford looked good last night. A powerful team but not in a clubbing way, a good powerful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2018)

What do we think of this. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46526688

In the wake of the vile Sterling abuse how effective if at all has the kick it out set up been? Has it made any difference at all even at lower and grass root levels?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What do we think of this. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46526688

In the wake of the vile Sterling abuse how effective if at all has the kick it out set up been? Has it made any difference at all even at lower and grass root levels?
		
Click to expand...

Yes is the simple answer. I'm too young to remember the 70's but the 80's were not good, the 90's started the improvement. 

When I go to see games now I don't hear comments or shouts that were common back then. They may still be made but they are rarer and I would expect the club to jump on those making them now. I remember being on the Gallowgate in the early 90's as a student and hearing most of the crowd doing monkey chants at a black player. I'd never come across that before, it was genuinely horrible and I never stood there again.

In terms of grassroots, my son went through junior football in the NE and I never came across any racist comments or incidents. I'm confident, in the leagues he played, that any incident would have been dealt with by a coach or referee during a match and by the league afterwards. They were strict regarding behaviour, swearing, attitudes towards refs. I would expect the same and more had there been a racist incident but thankfully I never came across one.

This country has a way to go still but progress has definitely been made. It beggars belief that there is still an issue though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes is the simple answer. I'm too young to remember the 70's but the 80's were not good, the 90's started the improvement.

When I go to see games now I don't hear comments or shouts that were common back then. They may still be made but they are rarer and I would expect the club to jump on those making them now. I remember being on the Gallowgate in the early 90's as a student and hearing most of the crowd doing monkey chants at a black player. I'd never come across that before, it was genuinely horrible and I never stood there again.

In terms of grassroots, my son went through junior football in the NE and I never came across any racist comments or incidents. I'm confident, in the leagues he played, that any incident would have been dealt with by a coach or referee during a match and by the league afterwards. They were strict regarding behaviour, swearing, attitudes towards refs. I would expect the same and more had there been a racist incident but thankfully I never came across one.

This country has a way to go still but progress has definitely been made. It beggars belief that there is still an issue though.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I remember the 70's and 80's not only for the hooliganism (away games were always dodgy) but the racism. It was prevalent everywhere, not just at football but on the streets of London and some of the words that were spouted in everyday life are thankfully a thing of the past (and don't bear repeating here). Racism was everywhere. I totally agree that at grassroots level it does seem to be stamped on so Kick It Out are doing a good job there.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 11, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly I remember the 70's and 80's not only for the hooliganism (away games were always dodgy) but the racism. It was prevalent everywhere, not just at football but on the streets of London and some of the words that were spouted in everyday life are thankfully a thing of the past (and don't bear repeating here). Racism was everywhere. I totally agree that at grassroots level it does seem to be stamped on so Kick It Out are doing a good job there.
		
Click to expand...

Which influenced the Brixton and Toxteth riots of 1981


----------



## Jensen (Dec 11, 2018)

Sterling's England performances was raised on ITV sport tonight, highlighting the stick Sterling has taken both in the media and from England fans. It tried to make a link with the abuse he received at Chelsea and, if any its racist elements.
This stuck in my throat as the stick/criticism he got in an England shirt was solely based on his performances and NOT the colour of his skin.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Sterling's England performances was raised on ITV sport tonight, highlighting the stick Sterling has taken both in the media and from England fans. It tried to make a link with the abuse he received at Chelsea and, if any its racist elements.
This stuck in my throat as the stick/criticism he got in an England shirt was solely based on his performances and NOT the colour of his skin.
		
Click to expand...

Was Sterling the only one to play poorly ?

Neville made a great point about 2016 - Sterling was getting all sorts of abuse in the press for not playing well - he was singled out - Kane also had a shocker after all his build up , Kane was given an excuse in the media whilst Sterling was ripped apart 

Sterling constant criticism in the media is not down to just his football performances - there are clear racial undertones and the countless headlines and comparisons can show it. 

Sterling imo has received a lot of criticism because of who he is and because of the colour of his skin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Sterling's England performances was raised on ITV sport tonight, highlighting the stick Sterling has taken both in the media and from England fans. It tried to make a link with the abuse he received at Chelsea and, if any its racist elements.
This stuck in my throat as the stick/criticism he got in an England shirt was solely based on his performances and NOT the colour of his skin.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see the feature but in my opinion the stick he's got for his England performances have some merit and going 27 games without a goal and 4 in 47 performances simply isn't good enough at international level irrespective of the colour of his skin. Can't think of too many that have under-performed to that level so regularly for England and I think others given an equal run would perform better


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2018)

Sterling was hammered by Liverpool fans for being greedy when he jumped ship. 
Just like Ashley Cole was when leaving Arsenal. 

The press jump all over this. 

Not sure I buy all this press racism thing.


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sterling was hammered by Liverpool fans for being greedy when he jumped ship.
Just like Ashley Cole was when leaving Arsenal.

The press jump all over this.

Not sure I buy all this press racism thing.
		
Click to expand...

I really struggle to understand why someone who chose the 5k an extra per week and stated that he only left for the money as greedy lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 11, 2018)

Lots of England players have been hammered by the press. The most obvious one in recent times has been Rooney, before him it was Beckham. I don't think the sterling criticism had a racial backdrop, I was giving him pelters during the world cup but for his football, nothing else. However if sterling's comments make journalists think a little more about some of their angles then that is no bad thing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2018)

fundy said:



			I really struggle to understand why someone who chose the 5k an extra per week and stated that he only left for the money as greedy lol
		
Click to expand...

Worked out pretty well for both of them tho didnt it ðŸ˜†


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lots of England players have been hammered by the press. The most obvious one in recent times has been Rooney, before him it was Beckham. I don't think the sterling criticism had a racial backdrop, I was giving him pelters during the world cup but for his football, nothing else. However if sterling's comments make journalists think a little more about some of their angles then that is no bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. 
Rooney as had some right hammer over the years. 
Maybe because he didnâ€™t turn up at international tournaments after having a solid season for club.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lots of England players have been hammered by the press. The most obvious one in recent times has been Rooney, before him it was Beckham. I don't think the sterling criticism had a racial backdrop, I was giving him pelters during the world cup but for his football, nothing else. However if sterling's comments make journalists think a little more about some of their angles then that is no bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

This. Any flak Sterling has got has been based purely on his performances. As I stated 27 games without a goal isn't good enough. Rooney was given stick for not producing it on the big stage and the press didn't single him out though. England as a team failed and so the stick was justified based on their lack of results


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2018)

The stick that Sterling got for spoiling his mother,now that was ridiculous.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 11, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This. Any flak Sterling has got has been based purely on his performances. As I stated 27 games without a goal isn't good enough. Rooney was given stick for not producing it on the big stage and the press didn't single him out though. England as a team failed and so the stick was justified based on their lack of results
		
Click to expand...

Not at all Homer you cannot defend his lack of goals for Engalnd but the space he creates for others ie Kane goes in noticed. As LP says was he the only one. EG Dier was Dier. What stick did he get.
Let's get back to Sterling, off the top of your heads what's the worst thing he has done off a football pitch. Jas he slept with prostitutes whilst married, has he slept behind his partners back. Both Rooney and ( golden balls) Beckham did. As a black footballer is he the worst role model you could imagine. Not in the least. Sterling mentioned about the press ( and it's not just the press) having an attitude to stereotyping Blacks in a negative manner. And he is lambasted for it. Why. because it makes uncomfortable reading in 2018?

Well let me chuck this one in the mix.
There is a video clip being sent around today that I have been sent 4 times. It shows a mother filming her daughter
( about 4 yrs old) who has eaten two mr Kipling cakes. The girl goes onto explain how a burglar has broken into the house and eaten the cakes.The mother says " oh so the burglar has broken into this house, not stolen the telly or the jewellery, yet eaten two cakes". The girl says " yes, and he was a Black man". Now how has a four year old innocent girl picked up on that. Exactly the same reasons as Sterling has highlighted.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Not at all Homer you cannot defend his lack of goals for Engalnd but the space he creates for others ie Kane goes in noticed. As LP says was he the only one. EG Dier was Dier. What stick did he get.
Let's get back to Sterling, off the top of your heads what's the worst thing he has done off a football pitch. Jas he slept with prostitutes whilst married, has he slept behind his partners back. Both Rooney and ( golden balls) Beckham did. As a black footballer is he the worst role model you could imagine. Not in the least. Sterling mentioned about the press ( and it's not just the press) having an attitude to stereotyping Blacks in a negative manner. And he is lambasted for it. Why. because it makes uncomfortable reading in 2018?

Well let me chuck this one in the mix.
There is a video clip being sent around today that I have been sent 4 times. It shows a mother filming her daughter
( about 4 yrs old) who has eaten two mr Kipling cakes. The girl goes onto explain how a burglar has broken into the house and eaten the cakes.The mother says " oh so the burglar has broken into this house, not stolen the telly or the jewellery, yet eaten two cakes". The girl says " yes, and he was a Black man". Now how has a four year old innocent girl picked up on that. Exactly the same reasons as Sterling has highlighted.
		
Click to expand...

Who did Beckham have affair with?

The kids mother decided to share it on social media. 
Proud parent moment. 
Kids got no chance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Not at all Homer you cannot defend his lack of goals for Engalnd but the space he creates for others ie Kane goes in noticed. As LP says was he the only one. EG Dier was Dier. What stick did he get.
Let's get back to Sterling, off the top of your heads what's the worst thing he has done off a football pitch. Jas he slept with prostitutes whilst married, has he slept behind his partners back. Both Rooney and ( golden balls) Beckham did. As a black footballer is he the worst role model you could imagine. Not in the least. Sterling mentioned about the press ( and it's not just the press) having an attitude to stereotyping Blacks in a negative manner. And he is lambasted for it. Why. because it makes uncomfortable reading in 2018?

Well let me chuck this one in the mix.
There is a video clip being sent around today that I have been sent 4 times. It shows a mother filming her daughter
( about 4 yrs old) who has eaten two mr Kipling cakes. The girl goes onto explain how a burglar has broken into the house and eaten the cakes.The mother says " oh so the burglar has broken into this house, not stolen the telly or the jewellery, yet eaten two cakes". The girl says " yes, and he was a Black man". Now how has a four year old innocent girl picked up on that. Exactly the same reasons as Sterling has highlighted.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to disagree with you but several points here. I think the video clip with the girl is a separate issue and her stereotyping has nothing to do with football and Sterling in particular. As far as Sterling goes, I have been vocal on here about his England performances. I disagree that he creates for others and for me he loses possession far too easily, goes to ground and his goal return isn't good enough and he needs too many chances to convert one which is a luxury you don't have at that level and 27 games without a goal isn't good enough in my opinion. I think if others were given the run he's had they'd develop and offer more. I haven't seen any press criticism about his performances based on race at all and not once has it been "because he's coloured" and to that degree there has been no stereotyping in relaton to his England career

Yes the likes of Beckham and Rooney made mistakes in their personal lives and got dragged through the gutter press accordingly. I never said Sterling was a poor role model. In fact after his stance this week I think he's probably gained more respect across many different races in the UK.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 11, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Who did Beckham have affair with?

The kids mother decided to share it on social media.
Proud parent moment.
Kids got no chance.
		
Click to expand...

Au pair whilst he was at Real Madrid


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 11, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Au pair whilst he was at Real Madrid
		
Click to expand...

Did that really happen?


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2018)

Spurs and Liverpool both through, both a touch fortunate at times. Stunning save from Alison at the death (Mane be most thankful!) 

Napoli were very disappointing, almost as bad as the horrific commentary


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2018)

Mane missed some clear cut chances tonight and could have had a hat-trick but ultimately another stylish finish from Salah enough. Well done to Spurs again, some what luckily but they got what they needed with the other result going their way. I don't know I can see Spurs really going much further and Liverpool will need to be more clinical but they look good enough to progress


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 11, 2018)

Well done Spurs and Liverpool. I'm a bit old fashioned and still like to see the English sides do well in Europe.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 11, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Not at all Homer you cannot defend his lack of goals for Engalnd but the space he creates for others ie Kane goes in noticed. As LP says was he the only one. EG Dier was Dier. What stick did he get.
Let's get back to Sterling, off the top of your heads what's the worst thing he has done off a football pitch. Jas he slept with prostitutes whilst married, has he slept behind his partners back. Both Rooney and ( golden balls) Beckham did. As a black footballer is he the worst role model you could imagine. Not in the least. Sterling mentioned about the press ( and it's not just the press) having an attitude to stereotyping Blacks in a negative manner. And he is lambasted for it. Why. because it makes uncomfortable reading in 2018?

Well let me chuck this one in the mix.
There is a video clip being sent around today that I have been sent 4 times. It shows a mother filming her daughter
( about 4 yrs old) who has eaten two mr Kipling cakes. The girl goes onto explain how a burglar has broken into the house and eaten the cakes.The mother says " oh so the burglar has broken into this house, not stolen the telly or the jewellery, yet eaten two cakes". The girl says " yes, and he was a Black man". Now how has a four year old innocent girl picked up on that. Exactly the same reasons as Sterling has highlighted.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliantly pick 2 Man Utd players,could have picked hundreds of others.
And you have proof of Beckham do you?i suspect you have or you wouldnâ€™t have said it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 11, 2018)

Blimey - we certainly donâ€™t do things easily 

Alisson showed tonight why he is possibly the best GK in the world at the moment , and VVD must be alongside Varane as the best CB in the world.

One thing though the refs in Europe just seem to get worse every week - really shocking tonight


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 11, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Brilliantly pick 2 Man Utd players,could have picked hundreds of others.
*And you have proof of Beckham do you?i suspect you have or you wouldnâ€™t have said it.*

Click to expand...

Considering how important their image was for "brand Beckham", and the fact that they didn't go down any legal routes against her (Loos) for slander. I would suggest that it most likely happened.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 11, 2018)

fundy said:



			Spurs and Liverpool both through, *both a touch fortunate at times*. Stunning save from Alison at the death (Mane be most thankful!)

Napoli were very disappointing, almost as bad as the horrific commentary
		
Click to expand...

I thought we were the better side by far, not being clinical enough nearly cost us but a cracking 1 nil win and into the next round of the draw.

Alison is a massive improvement on Mignolet and Karius, we lose that game tonight if any of those two 
were in goal.


----------



## fundy (Dec 11, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



*I thought we were the better side by far*, not being clinical enough nearly cost us but a cracking 1 nil win and into the next round of the draw.

Alison is a massive improvement on Mignolet and Karius, we lose that game tonight if any of those two
were in goal.
		
Click to expand...

you were for sure, they were awful mind. if Mane had any composure in front of goal tonight youd have cruised through but as it was they will feel they missed a golden chance to nick a draw they didnt deserve


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 11, 2018)

Bit of magic from salha but front three were very disappointing.
Easy balls were just cocked up all night , we ripped them apart at times but the final ball was awful.
Firmino just dosnt look right , he gave the ball away more than anyone .
Midfield played well but when they did get at us they were just as wasteful.

Alison does make the difference. 
The ref ? What can you say some very strange decisions.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			The stick that Sterling got for spoiling his mother,now that was ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Well you've touched upon it there. Here's a Twitter thread of all the ridiculous stories that 'newspapers' have levelled at him, precious few are anything to do with his performance for England.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001218545588502530
Make sure you click all the way through, there are 31 items there. I particularly enjoy how he gets slated for spending too much money some of the time, and for not spending enough money at other times.

-----

A lovely surprise that Spurs got through last night! I knew Barca would rest most of their team which would give us a chance, but I didn't expect PSV to get a result. We should have beaten Barca 3-1 with all the chances we had, but the draw was obviously enough in the end. Thanks Hirving Lozano! Here's to our next round exit to Juve again, probably.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2018)

Good post from the bloke who compiled those stories. Pathetic aren't they? I don't read any tabloids so they have passed me by but he clearly is on the end of something there, whether it is racism or just some sort of vendetta I don't know. The journos and papers should be embarrassed at the level of them though. Raheem drives a dirty car? Really, someone thought that was worthy of a national newspaper?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good post from the bloke who compiled those stories. Pathetic aren't they? I don't read any tabloids so they have passed me by but he clearly is on the end of something there, whether it is racism or just some sort of vendetta I don't know. The journos and papers should be embarrassed at the level of them though. Raheem drives a dirty car? Really, someone thought that was worthy of a national newspaper?
		
Click to expand...

With the Sun I'm inclined to believe it's racism, with the Daily Mail it could just as easily be good old-fashioned class snobbery. Either way it stinks.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			With the Sun I'm inclined to believe it's racism, with the Daily Mail it could just as easily be good old-fashioned class snobbery. Either way it stinks.
		
Click to expand...

Both organisations have got previous.


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 12, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Bit of magic from salha but front three were very disappointing.
Easy balls were just cocked up all night , we ripped them apart at times but the final ball was awful.
Firmino just dosnt look right , he gave the ball away more than anyone .
Midfield played well but when they did get at us they were just as wasteful.

Alison does make the difference.
The ref ? What can you say some very strange decisions.
		
Click to expand...

I've never understood why it's taken Liverpool so long to sign a top quality keeper. The difference they can make is huge and often seems overlooked, you only have to look at how bad the united defence has looked this season with De Gea's form slipping a little.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			I've never understood why it's taken Liverpool so long to sign a top quality keeper. The difference they can make is huge and often seems overlooked, you only have to look at how bad the united defence has looked this season with De Gea's form slipping a little.
		
Click to expand...

The same was true for Arsenal before they signed Cech. It cost them year after year. Most people seem to know this but certain managers have blind spots for it. Hugely important position, I totally agree with you.


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			With the Sun I'm inclined to believe it's racism, with the Daily Mail it could just as easily be good old-fashioned class snobbery. Either way it stinks.
		
Click to expand...

It's shocking they can still get away with writing what they want with no real repercussions. At most you might see a tiny note of apology but typically it's just ignored.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			It's shocking they can still get away with writing what they want with no real repercussions. At most you might see a tiny note of apology but typically it's just ignored.
		
Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly. I saw one recently where they'd included a very small apology buried deep within the paper, apologising for a previous front page where they had literally made up a bunch of figures relating to immigration or something. The apology actually stated there were no basis for the numbers. But as you say, it's buried so deep no one will see. Staggering. I don't bother reading newspapers because they are little more than opinion pieces.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Alisson showed tonight why he is possibly the best GK in the world at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Er, no.

Sounds a bit like a euphoria based hyperbole 

He's got plenty of potential though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Er, no.

Sounds a bit like a euphoria based hyperbole 

He's got plenty of potential though.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all -he is constantly saving points over the first half of the season so far - De Gea form has dropped off for a while so for me he is right now up there


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2018)

I think you need to judge him over a longer period is all I'm saying.

This isn't an anti Liverpool view either.
De Gea has made a couple of mistakes in the last few weeks, doesn't blot his body of work over the last 5 years. He's not suddenly a worse keeper!

You're entitled to your opinion for sure, just seems everyone is so short termist when it comes to football.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			I think you need to judge him over a longer period is all I'm saying.

This isn't an anti Liverpool view either.
De Gea has made a couple of mistakes in the last few weeks, doesn't blot his body of work over the last 5 years. He's not suddenly a worse keeper!

You're entitled to your opinion for sure, just seems everyone is so short termist when it comes to football.
		
Click to expand...

Even outside of De Gea and the Premier League you have Ter Stegen and Oblak in Spain. Courtois is still up there for me. Even Sczszcszsesny is apparently performing very well at Juve. 

In terms of Prem only though, Allison probably is 2nd best in the league now after De Gea, and a fraction ahead of Ederson.


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 12, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Even outside of De Gea and the Premier League you have Ter Stegen and Oblak in Spain. Courtois is still up there for me. Even Sczszcszsesny is apparently performing very well at Juve.

In terms of Prem only though, Allison probably is 2nd best in the league now after De Gea, and a fraction ahead of Ederson.
		
Click to expand...

How do you judge one being a fraction above the other? I've always found it odd, the need to decide who's the absolute best on such subjective things in a team game.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			How do you judge one being a fraction above the other? I've always found it odd, the need to decide who's the absolute best on such subjective things in a team game.
		
Click to expand...

Just giving my opinion, following on from LP's claim that he's 'possibly the best in the world'. Both Allison and Ederson are good with their feet, but I think Allison is a fraction better at actual old-school shot-stopping.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 12, 2018)

If De Gea and Allison were both put up for sale with the same time left on their contracts who would command the bigger fee? I think we all know that answer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 12, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			I've never understood why it's taken Liverpool so long to sign a top quality keeper. The difference they can make is huge and often seems overlooked, you only have to look at how bad the united defence has looked this season with De Gea's form slipping a little.
		
Click to expand...

The weird thing is, keepers up to 5 years ago were probably the same price as most full backs and defensive midfielders, now they are becoming similar prices to strikers.

TBF It wasnt the best save you've ever seen, but definitely one of the most important.

The ref was shocking. Literally, if we touched a Napoli player he gave a foul every time. He'll probably get 10/10 by a UEFA assessor, but he was the main star of the show, and football will become non-contact in European competitions if that carries on.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 12, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			How do you judge one being a fraction above the other? I've always found it odd, the need to decide who's the absolute best on such subjective things in a team game.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think Allison is the current best in the world, and not too bothered who is. Playing behind a better defence has a massive effect on it, overall team philosophy and lots of other factors.

De Gea is still the better shot stopper, that said, I was going to post last week whether Man U should give their 2nd choice a go (I've always been very impressed with him, and wanted him for ourselves last season, before we got Allison). De Gea has recently let in a lot of goals - are Man U (and Spain's) defence letting more shots on target, or is he just not saving as many? Is Romero good enough to get a go, even for a few weeks?

This wouldnt have been a conversation up until 6 months ago......but maybe is now????

Like Firminho for me - he needs 2 weeks off, recharge and go again - does De Gea?


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dont think Allison is the current best in the world, and not too bothered who is. Playing behind a better defence has a massive effect on it, overall team philosophy and lots of other factors.

De Gea is still the better shot stopper, that said, I was going to post last week whether Man U should give their 2nd choice a go (I've always been very impressed with him, and wanted him for ourselves last season, before we got Allison). De Gea has recently let in a lot of goals - are Man U (and Spain's) defence letting more shots on target, or is he just not saving as many? Is Romero good enough to get a go, even for a few weeks?

This wouldnt have been a conversation up until 6 months ago......but maybe is now????

Like Firminho for me - he needs 2 weeks off, recharge and go again - does De Gea?
		
Click to expand...

I think we got so used to De Gea making multiple incredible saves a game that now he's dropped off a bit it appears that he's really struggling. He's made a few uncharacteristic mistakes recently but don't think he's playing particularly poorly overall. The united defence as a whole has been a shambles so that probably doesn't help things as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			I think you need to judge him over a longer period is all I'm saying.

This isn't an anti Liverpool view either.
De Gea has made a couple of mistakes in the last few weeks, doesn't blot his body of work over the last 5 years. He's not suddenly a worse keeper!

You're entitled to your opinion for sure, just seems everyone is so short termist when it comes to football.
		
Click to expand...

Its not just this season though - last year he was the best keeper in the Serie A as well as playing very well in the CL and for Brazil 

Itâ€™s all very tight between De Gea , Oblak and Alisson and I would expect fans of each team would not swap their keeper for another one 

At the moment I can see De Gea starting to stagnate a little 

Iâ€™m just delighted at the moment we have a world class GK


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2018)

De Gea looks worse because the United defence is worse than ever. You can't expect him to make any saves when the defence is letting them quite literally waltz through for a one-on-one every time. He did make an error against Arsenal on the Mustafi goal. I wouldn't be surprised if he's just a bit fed up to be honest. Every game he's got different centre backs in front of him, and not one of them is any good.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Brilliantly pick 2 Man Utd players,could have picked hundreds of others.
And you have proof of Beckham do you?i suspect you have or you wouldnâ€™t have said it.
		
Click to expand...

PJ don't just pick one post coz it suits your â€œdiscussionâ€. Go back a bit further and see who mentioned goldenballs and shrek first. Er heres a clue. â€œ it wasnt meâ€. I could hardly mention hundreds of other players inc Rio ferdinand ðŸ˜‰when they were not mentioned.


----------



## Junior (Dec 12, 2018)

De Gea  made some awesome saves in the Arsenal game but will only be remembered for the mistake for Mustaif's header.  

Stick VVD in front of him instead of calamity Jones and Smalling and he's still the best.  Just my opinion of course.


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



*The weird thing is, keepers up to 5 years ago were probably the same price as most full backs and defensive midfielders, now they are becoming similar prices to strikers.*

TBF It wasnt the best save you've ever seen, but definitely one of the most important.

The ref was shocking. Literally, if we touched a Napoli player he gave a foul every time. He'll probably get 10/10 by a UEFA assessor, but he was the main star of the show, and football will become non-contact in European competitions if that carries on.
		
Click to expand...

That what happens when you have analytics and stats such as xG on a player by player basis, sides realising the true impact a decent keeper can have over a season


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 12, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			PJ don't just pick one post coz it suits your â€œdiscussionâ€. Go back a bit further and see who mentioned goldenballs and shrek first. Er heres a clue. â€œ it wasnt meâ€. I could hardly mention hundreds of other players inc Rio ferdinand ðŸ˜‰when they were not mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t want a discussion.
Lord Tyrion mentions both of them,Pinseeker mentions one and Homer mentions one,all of them on football issues.
You got personal and got into alleged affairs.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 12, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			I've never understood why it's taken Liverpool so long to sign a top quality keeper. The difference they can make is huge and often seems overlooked, you only have to look at how bad the united defence has looked this season with De Gea's form slipping a little.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s not many of them about though.
Like strikers a good one wins you the match.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Au pair whilst he was at Real Madrid
		
Click to expand...

Is this Rebecca Loos ? Thought she was his PA ? 

I know other women â€œallegedâ€ to have had affairs with him but they have sued a number of the claimants but with Loos - nothing which would point to some truth behind it 

If Sterling did the same and also visited prostitutes ala Rooney then I have no doubt the Mail and Scum would go off the charts with him 

Itâ€™s a shame that the gutter press like the Mail and Scum have such a big influence over people - you would have thought people would be able to make their own mind up instead of being suckered in by red top rags. 

The two headlines for Foden and his black teammate for buying their mum a house just shows the racist undertones with certain rags and Sterling is the one who has been rippped apart most - I have no doubt that if he was white then rags wouldnâ€™t be getting mental at him for shopping in Primark etc

I can see Sterling end up being forced to move to Spain etc because of the way the press treats him and it would be a big shame


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			I've never understood why it's taken Liverpool so long to sign a top quality keeper. The difference they can make is huge and often seems overlooked, you only have to look at how bad the united defence has looked this season with De Gea's form slipping a little.
		
Click to expand...

Combination of things really

When Klopp arrived he wasnâ€™t flush money to spend and had a lot of areas to â€œfixâ€ so early stages he was buying young potential - hence why he went and got Karuis who was highly rated , the problem was there was a lot of swapping with Ming with neither settled - then last year Karius started to actually look like a GK who whilst not Top Class would be able to develop and from Jan until CL final played solid not spectacular- as soon as the CL Final happened and we had the money Klopp wanted a top keeper and finally got one in Alisson. Itâ€™s a shame that Klopp has had to do such a big rebuild but itâ€™s looking like we are getting close now


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not at all -he is constantly saving points over the first half of the season so far - De Gea form has dropped off for a while so for me he is right now up there
		
Click to expand...

Alison has made mistakes ,trying a Cryuff turn in the area was one !
What I like though is he has learnt you canâ€™t do that in the prem and his game has improved .
He is a quality keeper , and just what we needed.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I donâ€™t want a discussion.
Lord Tyrion mentions both of them,Pinseeker mentions one and Homer mentions one,all of them on football issues.
You got personal and got into alleged affairs.
		
Click to expand...

Alleged? type in Rebecca loos on Google. I never got personal stating facts. if they had been Liverpool or City players doubt you would of commented.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is this Rebecca Loos ? Thought she was his PA ?

I know other women â€œallegedâ€ to have had affairs with him but they have sued a number of the claimants but with Loos - nothing which would point to some truth behind it

If Sterling did the same and also visited prostitutes ala Rooney then I have no doubt the Mail and Scum would go off the charts with him

Itâ€™s a shame that the gutter press like the Mail and Scum have such a big influence over people - you would have thought people would be able to make their own mind up instead of being suckered in by red top rags.

The two headlines for Foden and his black teammate for buying their mum a house just shows the racist undertones with certain rags and Sterling is the one who has been rippped apart most - I have no doubt that if he was white then rags wouldnâ€™t be getting mental at him for shopping in Primark etc

I can see Sterling end up being forced to move to Spain etc because of the way the press treats him and it would be a big shame
		
Click to expand...

I agree the press probably have an agenda. I think from previous posts re Sterling. The majority of fans who picked on him during the World Cup did so as his England career doesnâ€™t resemble his career path at all. 

Re him going to Spain to avoid racism? Not sure that works......


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 12, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Alleged? type in Rebecca loos on Google. I never got personal stating facts. if they had been Liverpool or City players doubt you would of commented.
		
Click to expand...

I suggest that you follow your own advice. 

If you Google this woman's name you will see that she claims to have had a sexual relationship with David Beckham but these claims have not been substantiated. 

Therefore the  word alleged is correct


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Combination of things really

When Klopp arrived he wasnâ€™t flush money to spend and had a lot of areas to â€œfixâ€ so early stages he was buying young potential - hence why he went and got Karuis who was highly rated , the problem was there was a lot of swapping with Ming with neither settled - then last year Karius started to actually look like a GK who whilst not Top Class would be able to develop and from Jan until CL final played solid not spectacular- as soon as the CL Final happened and we had the money Klopp wanted a top keeper and finally got one in Alisson. Itâ€™s a shame that Klopp has had to do such a big rebuild but itâ€™s looking like we are getting close now
		
Click to expand...


Come on Phil give a proper assessment of the keeper problems Liverpool had at the time and not such a biased view, it was blatantly obvious to most that  for 2 seasons Liverpool didn't have goalkeepers that were good enough yet Klopp kept faith with them and kept saying they were good enough.

You've got a good keeper now and if Klopp addressed the problem sooner you might just have won the Champions League.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree the press probably have an agenda. I think from previous posts re Sterling. The majority of fans who picked on him during the World Cup did so as his England career doesnâ€™t resemble his career path at all. 

*Re him going to Spain to avoid racism? Not sure that works......*

Click to expand...


Umm I didnâ€™t say that ?

And I also donâ€™t think anyone has even suggested fans have posted anything but football relevance - the topic is about the press not what fans have said


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Come on Phil give a proper assessment of the keeper problems Liverpool had at the time and not such a biased view, it was blatantly obvious to most that  for 2 seasons Liverpool didn't have goalkeepers that were good enough yet Klopp kept faith with them and kept saying they were good enough.

You've got a good keeper now and if Klopp addressed the problem sooner you might just have won the Champions League.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but as I said - money and other areas that needed strengthening were what appeared to be Klopps priority at the time - he bought one young GK in and he gave him a good run of games and actually looked ok until the CL and Klopp is a manager who does show faith and back them 

But hindsight is great - Klopp wanted a CB , a LB , CM , wide forwards - hence why he spent money on - Mane , Salah , VVD , Robertson , Gini before he then spent big on a GK. We could have not bought mane or Salah and got a GK but then I expect Klopp didnâ€™t fancy any of them on the market at the time , who knows - right now Iâ€™m just happy we are strengthening the squad as each year goes by , we didnâ€™t have the spending power to do it all at once.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 12, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Alleged? type in Rebecca loos on Google. I never got personal stating facts. if they had been Liverpool or City players doubt you would of commented.
		
Click to expand...

If they werenâ€™t Utd players you wouldnâ€™t have bothered posting.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			If they werenâ€™t Utd players you wouldnâ€™t have bothered posting.
		
Click to expand...

The bitterness is hard to shake off after all these years for some.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm I didnâ€™t say that ?

And I also donâ€™t think anyone has even suggested fans have posted anything but football relevance - the topic is about the press not what fans have said
		
Click to expand...

Why would sterling be forced to leave? Because of the racism in press I presume was your reasoning. So I was simply saying that it wouldnâ€™t get any better if he went to Spain. 

Foreigners of any colour are used as scapegoats in Spain. Bale has been motm in two cl finals and still they donâ€™t like him lol

In regards to The World Cup. It was mentioned on here earlier that he was singled out when others were ooor and that his skin colour was a reason for it. I donâ€™t recall if it was just the papers that was aimed at. But even so, imo his performances for England are why he gets abuse. Not his skin colour.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 12, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			The bitterness is hard to shake off after all these years for some.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf to Tashy. The guys that he mentioned were the Stars of those England squads. Alongside Kane at club level at least it could be argued Sterling is the star now, so itâ€™s a viable comparison. 

Add to that youâ€™re a rival team and itâ€™s to be expected. We all do it. Plenty of UTD fans quick to point score against Liverpool fans on here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Why would sterling be forced to leave? Because of the racism in press I presume was your reasoning. So I was simply saying that it wouldnâ€™t get any better if he went to Spain. 

Foreigners of any colour are used as scapegoats in Spain. Bale has been motm in two cl finals and still they donâ€™t like him lol

In regards to The World Cup. It was mentioned on here earlier that he was singled out when others were ooor and that his skin colour was a reason for it. I donâ€™t recall if it was just the papers that was aimed at. But even so, imo his performances for England are why he gets abuse. Not his skin colour.
		
Click to expand...

The press in Spain are nowhere near as bad as what we see so hence why I said going to Spain to escape being singled out - he wouldnâ€™t be singled out as much over there as he does by the gutter press - didnâ€™t say he would leave to escape racism - it even says in the post â€œLeave to get away from our pressâ€

The Spanish press do have headline hunters but itâ€™s nowhere near as bad 


And the Euros ( not World Cup ) was again as stated in the post all about the headlines in the press and how they treated the performances of Kane and Sterling differently.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is this Rebecca Loos ? Thought she was his PA ?

I know other women â€œallegedâ€ to have had affairs with him but they have sued a number of the claimants but with Loos - nothing which would point to some truth behind it

If Sterling did the same and also visited prostitutes ala Rooney then I have no doubt the Mail and Scum would go off the charts with him

Itâ€™s a shame that the gutter press like the Mail and Scum have such a big influence over people - you would have thought people would be able to make their own mind up instead of being suckered in by red top rags.

The two headlines for Foden and his black teammate for buying their mum a house just shows the racist undertones with certain rags and Sterling is the one who has been rippped apart most - I have no doubt that if he was white then rags wouldnâ€™t be getting mental at him for shopping in Primark etc

I can see Sterling end up being forced to move to Spain etc because of the way the press treats him and it would be a big shame
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t the press go off the charts with Rooney? 

Foden isnâ€™t really a household name yet,maybe thatâ€™s why?

Still crazy tho.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 12, 2018)

Becker is excellent and has improved us massively and hopefully his form continues, I wouldnâ€™t like him to end up like our one season wonder Mo ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I suggest that you follow your own advice.

If you Google this woman's name you will see that she claims to have had a sexual relationship with David Beckham but these claims have not been substantiated.

Therefore the  word alleged is correct
		
Click to expand...

Might well be alleged, but seeing as golden balls never took her to court for lying/ defamation of character and she actually repeated said claims in the national press as to " why she has no regrets in coming out".And once more golden balls never went to court for me speaks volumes. Allegedly. How do you actually substantiate said claims, video evidence?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			If they werenâ€™t Utd players you wouldnâ€™t have bothered posting.
		
Click to expand...

Am not sure which part of " I never quoted those two names originally" you don't get. I would of bothered posting because the response was in response to something I wrote. For the record, LT first mentioned Rooney and Beckham. Homer copied and agreed with the post. I disagreed and stated why?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2018)

Well that looks like it should be a clear red card for Valencia


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The press in Spain are nowhere near as bad as what we see so hence why I said going to Spain to escape being singled out - he wouldnâ€™t be singled out as much over there as he does by the gutter press - didnâ€™t say he would leave to escape racism - it even says in the post â€œLeave to get away from our pressâ€

The Spanish press do have headline hunters but itâ€™s nowhere near as bad


And the Euros ( not World Cup ) was again as stated in the post all about the headlines in the press and how they treated the performances of Kane and Sterling differently.
		
Click to expand...

Kane has performed in 90% of his appearances for England. Sterling hasnâ€™t. Lots of comments made about his character may well be tainted by a racist slant. But his performances are criticised based on exactly that. His performances.

As to the press differences, atm he is claiming (rightly so in some instances) that the media has an agenda against him. If he leaves England because of that. Then Spain wonâ€™t be a safe haven for him. In the grand scheme of things. The bad element against him is racist attitudes. Swapping racist press for racist fans isnâ€™t gonna be an improvement, if anything itâ€™ll be worse as the press he can simply choose to stop reading. He canâ€™t escape fans on the terraces.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 12, 2018)

I had to look back and see what I wrote to cause such bother. It was a pretty sympathetic post about Rooney and Beckham being picked out and hammered in the press. The current subject of the press's ire is Sterling. Many of the articles about those three have little to do with football, as has been shown in Okiroku's post. It wasn't anti Utd players, not sure how it could be taken that way.

I'm trying to figure out what I've done . Apologies Tashy for getting you into trouble although I'm not sure how it happened.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Kane has performed in 90% of his appearances for England. Sterling hasnâ€™t. Lots of comments made about his character may well be tainted by a racist slant. But his performances are criticised based on exactly that. His performances.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure what you are trying to argue 

The point was back in 2016 in the Euros both Sterling and Kane had very poor tournaments - the press went mental at Sterling yet said Kane was poor because he was asked to take corners - they treated the two players differently - it was a point brought up by Neville , this is the press we are talking about not what fans are saying 




			As to the press differences, atm he is claiming (rightly so in some instances) that the media has an agenda against him. If he leaves England because of that. Then Spain wonâ€™t be a safe haven for him. In the grand scheme of things. The bad element against him is racist attitudes. Swapping racist press for racist fans isnâ€™t gonna be an improvement, if anything itâ€™ll be worse as the press he can simply choose to stop reading. He canâ€™t escape fans on the terraces.
		
Click to expand...

Right now Sterling gets press even when he goes for breakfast , buys his mum a house , proposes to his girlfriend or goes shopping in Primark- in Spain he wonâ€™t get that - he will get big headlines but it will all be football based - they mainly leave the private life alone ( something Beckham said was so much better in Spain ) 

I donâ€™t know if you are just being contrary for the sake of it and have actually read what is being said and what is happening


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 12, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Might well be alleged, but seeing as golden balls never took her to court for lying/ defamation of character and she actually repeated said claims in the national press as to " why she has no regrets in coming out".And once more golden balls never went to court for me speaks volumes. Allegedly. How do you actually substantiate said claims, video evidence?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that's the sort of thinking on which the gutter press thrives.

There may be a number of reasons why her claim was not challenged in the courts but you clearly adhere to the "No smoke without fire" line.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m sure what you are trying to argue

The point was back in 2016 in the Euros both Sterling and Kane had very poor tournaments - the press went mental at Sterling yet said Kane was poor because he was asked to take corners - they treated the two players differently - it was a point brought up by Neville , this is the press we are talking about not what fans are saying
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, Kane has credit in the bank so to speak. His international record then and now is better than sterlingâ€™s. So he will rightly imo get less stick. Thatâ€™s got nothing imo to do with racism. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now Sterling gets press even when he goes for breakfast , buys his mum a house , proposes to his girlfriend or goes shopping in Primark- in Spain he wonâ€™t get that - he will get big headlines but it will all be football based - they mainly leave the private life alone ( something Beckham said was so much better in Spain )

I donâ€™t know if you are just being contrary for the sake of it and have actually read what is being said and what is happening
		
Click to expand...

I have accepted Sterling gets picked apart by the press. In Spain, his day to say life may be better. But this latest discussion has only happened BECAUSE of racism on the terraces. We werenâ€™t criticising the press beforehand and saying poor old Raheem. So, whilst it must be annoying to not eat your toast in piece, Iâ€™m sure itâ€™s a lot worse having chants made at you on the pitch simply for being black. Something Beckham wonâ€™t have had to suffer so the comparison or use of him as in excample doesnâ€™t work imo. 

As to being contrary. As youâ€™ve said many a time pm here, itâ€™s a place to discuss. I disagreed with your opinion so said so giving my reasons. Which Iâ€™ve now basically just repeated. 
Anyways, Iâ€™ve annoyed myself by trying to discuss with you on here again coz it always ends the same. 

See you at Sunningdale.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had to look back and see what I wrote to cause such bother. It was a pretty sympathetic post about Rooney and Beckham being picked out and hammered in the press. The current subject of the press's ire is Sterling. Many of the articles about those three have little to do with football, as has been shown in Okiroku's post. It wasn't anti Utd players, not sure how it could be taken that way.

I'm trying to figure out what I've done . Apologies Tashy for getting you into trouble although I'm not sure how it happened.
		
Click to expand...

In my eyes your post was fine as was Pinseekers and Homers because you were talking football,Tasha in my eyes took it to personal.
The trouble is in this day and age people canâ€™t think for themselves and start believing everything that is said or wrote.
Unless people can come up with concrete evidence I suggest keeping their thoughts to themselves if itâ€™s personal.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that looks like it should be a clear red card for Valencia
		
Click to expand...

The whole team - why what have they done?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had to look back and see what I wrote to cause such bother. It was a pretty sympathetic post about Rooney and Beckham being picked out and hammered in the press. The current subject of the press's ire is Sterling. Many of the articles about those three have little to do with football, as has been shown in Okiroku's post. It wasn't anti Utd players, not sure how it could be taken that way.

I'm trying to figure out what I've done . Apologies Tashy for getting you into trouble although I'm not sure how it happened.
		
Click to expand...

You have nowt to apologise for LT, you wrote something, Homer agreed and I gave a view where I did not agree 100 %. Yet since then I am anti Utd even though the two players mentioned. One played for Utd at the time of his misdemeanours and one Real Madrid. All is sweet in the Tashy household. ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 12, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			In my eyes your post was fine as was Pinseekers and Homers because you were talking football,Tasha in my eyes took it to personal.
The trouble is in this day and age people canâ€™t think for themselves and start believing everything that is said or wrote.
Unless people can come up with concrete evidence I suggest keeping their thoughts to themselves if itâ€™s personal.
		
Click to expand...

An explaination on how it was personal would greatly help. Copy and paste away.


----------



## Junior (Dec 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that looks like it should be a clear red card for Valencia
		
Click to expand...

Not as clear as VVD ankle snapper on Tuesday night


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2018)

Junior said:



			Not as clear as VVD ankle snapper on Tuesday night   

Click to expand...

Is that the one were he got the ball first in a sliding tackle then momentum carried him through - thatâ€™s one a European ref gives and a Prem ref doesnâ€™t, im not sure what else VVD can do


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now Sterling gets press even when he goes for breakfast , buys his mum a house , proposes to his girlfriend or goes shopping in Primark- in Spain he wonâ€™t get that - he will get big headlines but it will all be football based - they mainly leave the private life alone ( something Beckham said was so much better in Spain )
		
Click to expand...

I remember Lucas Leiva saying in an interview exactly the opposite, in that they couldn't go out on their own for fear of being mobbed but on Mersyside they could. Coutiniho also said the same.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that the one were he got the ball first in a sliding tackle then momentum carried him through - thatâ€™s one a European ref gives and a Prem ref doesnâ€™t, im not sure what else VVD can do
		
Click to expand...

If you are out of control then it doesn't matter if you take the ball first. That has changed in recent years from the old take ball and man era. I haven't seen the VVD tackle so I am not making any comment on that specifically but you need to tackle in control now and largely that means staying on your feet and not sliding in unless you are confident that the slide wont also take the man out.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you are out of control then it doesn't matter if you take the ball first. That has changed in recent years from the old take ball and man era. I haven't seen the VVD tackle so I am not making any comment on that specifically but you need to tackle in control now and largely that means staying on your feet and not sliding in unless you are confident that the slide wont also take the man out.
		
Click to expand...

That makes it a non contact sport then.
Gomez was injured by a similar tackle against Burnley , the ref didnâ€™t give a foul.
VVD got the ball his follow through wasnâ€™t high it was just an accident.
This has been coming for years , by all the divers and cheats who over react to genuine challenges.

So why if two players go for a header in the box striker gets the ball and the defender gets the striker , how many penaltyâ€™s have you seen given for the follow through with his head.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



*That makes it a non contact sport then.*
Gomez was injured by a similar tackle against Burnley , the ref didnâ€™t give a foul.
VVD got the ball his follow through wasnâ€™t high it was just an accident.
This has been coming for years , by all the divers and cheats who over react to genuine challenges.

So why if two players go for a header in the box striker gets the ball and the defender gets the striker , how many penaltyâ€™s have you seen given for the follow through with his head.
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't, it just means don't slide tackle in a way that will see your upturned studs drive into the player's leg. They've redefined that as a 'reckless' tackle, that's all. You can still make slide tackles that take ball and then man as long as it's across the front of him, not through the back and not impacting him with your studs.


----------



## Junior (Dec 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that the one were he got the ball first in a sliding tackle then momentum carried him through - thatâ€™s one a European ref gives and a Prem ref doesnâ€™t, im not sure what else VVD can do
		
Click to expand...

It was tongue in cheek.   I thought Valencia should have gone, and i;ve seen challeges like VVD been given a red too.   Who'd be a ref these days.   I thought Perreria should have been booked twice and Rashford threw himself into a two footer in the 2nd half aswell.  We were awful, but i'm glad to see the passion is there with the players, even though it carries itself across into some bad challenges.  If only our tactics were decent ........


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			No it doesn't, it just means don't slide tackle in a way that will see your upturned studs drive into the player's leg. They've redefined that as a 'reckless' tackle, that's all. You can still make slide tackles that take ball and then man as long as it's across the front of him, not through the back and not impacting him with your studs.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I donâ€™t agree.
VVD got the ball about 8/9â€ off the ground his foot has to land on the ground somewhere it was just an accident that the attackers foot landed at the same time.
Itâ€™s virtually impossible to tackle someone with out showing your studs a little.

Donâ€™t know what managers will say to his defenders when he says â€œsorry boss I couldnâ€™t tackle him he wasnâ€™t in front of me.â€


----------



## pendodave (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Sorry I donâ€™t agree.
VVD got the ball about 8/9â€ off the ground his foot has to land on the ground somewhere it was just an accident that the attackers foot landed at the same time.
Itâ€™s virtually impossible to tackle someone with out showing your studs a little.

Donâ€™t know what managers will say to his defenders when he says â€œsorry boss I couldnâ€™t tackle him he wasnâ€™t in front of me.â€
		
Click to expand...

This (and Phil's) comments remind me why certain supporter groups are not worry engaging with.
If a tackle could have badly injured the oppo (and this obviously could), then it's a booking. Has there been an appeal? No. Would one have the faintest chance of succeeding? No
Suck it up, think yourself lucky it wasn't a red and move on....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Sorry I donâ€™t agree.
VVD got the ball about 8/9â€ off the ground his foot has to land on the ground somewhere it was just an accident that the attackers foot landed at the same time.
Itâ€™s virtually impossible to tackle someone with out showing your studs a little.

Donâ€™t know what managers will say to his defenders when he says â€œsorry boss I couldnâ€™t tackle him he wasnâ€™t in front of me.â€
		
Click to expand...

I've not made any judgement on Van Dijk's tackle, I haven't even watched it. He wasn't sent off was he? So the ref must have not deemed it reckless. 

Don't know if you saw it but what about Vertonghen's second yellow against Arsenal? As you say he won the ball then his foot just followed through and inadvertently stepped on the Arsenal player's foot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2018)

This reminds me of the argument about headers and elbows. Remember when old school strikers used to say you can't jump without swinging your elbows and so the odd smashed eye socket and cheekbone was all part and parcel of the game. The game decided no more, red cards came out and now you know an elbow in the face is an automatic red card, no discussion. This type of tackle will be seen in the same light in a few years time. Players adapt, they have to if they want to keep getting picked.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I've not made any judgement on Van Dijk's tackle, I haven't even watched it. He wasn't sent off was he? So the ref must have not deemed it reckless. 

Don't know if you saw it but what about Vertonghen's second yellow against Arsenal? As you say he won the ball then his foot just followed through and inadvertently stepped on the Arsenal player's foot.
		
Click to expand...

I am a bit biased in this area as I was a CB.
For me VVDs wasnâ€™t a yellow as he clearly got the ball.
The attackers foot landed in the same place as VVD thatâ€™s just an accident as the attacker no longer had control of the ball.
Vertongens was very similar (I only seen it once on motd) he clearly got the ball.
We could turn it on itâ€™s head and say itâ€™s the strikers responsibility to react once he has lost control of the ball .

Reckless?? A professional foul is reckless bringing someone down deliberately from behind , no attempt for the ball yet most only get a yellow .


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This reminds me of the argument about headers and elbows. Remember when old school strikers used to say you can't jump without swinging your elbows and so the odd smashed eye socket and cheekbone was all part and parcel of the game. The game decided no more, red cards came out and now you know an elbow in the face is an automatic red card, no discussion. This type of tackle will be seen in the same light in a few years time. Players adapt, they have to if they want to keep getting picked.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the VVD was a yellow, studs down and not intentiional but just a yellow.
However the ref didn't really help himself through the game, especially when giving the Napoli keeper a free kick because of obstruction...which actually was his own team-mate.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This reminds me of the argument about headers and elbows. Remember when old school strikers used to say you can't jump without swinging your elbows and so the odd smashed eye socket and cheekbone was all part and parcel of the game. The game decided no more, red cards came out and now you know an elbow in the face is an automatic red card, no discussion. This type of tackle will be seen in the same light in a few years time. Players adapt, they have to if they want to keep getting picked.
		
Click to expand...

Two players go for a 50/50 ball one gets the ball one gets the man =foul!

Not if you headbutt him in the head according to most refs , whatâ€™s the difference?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2018)

pendodave said:



			This (and Phil's) comments remind me why certain supporter groups are not worry engaging with.
If a tackle could have badly injured the oppo (and this obviously could), then it's a booking. Has there been an appeal? No. Would one have the faintest chance of succeeding? No
Suck it up, think yourself lucky it wasn't a red and move on....
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t appeal a yellow so that point is moot 

And any tackle could end up injuring a player so thatâ€™s not really a great argument as well - Gomez ended up with a broken leg after a tackle where the player got the ball then follow through got Gomez - wasnâ€™t given as a foul 

VVD slide in got the ball and then got the guys ankle after the ball - just a regular sliding tackle , the same as the one against Gomez 

So two tackles - the same , both players got the ball , one player ended up with a broken leg the other prob a few grass burns from the rolling around on the ground and each tackle was treated differently


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

The main problem is a player can make two genuine tackles , but get the ball and clip the striker with his follow through and heâ€™s off for two yellows .

Yet a player can deliberately tackle someone from behind no intention of playing the ball (professional foul) and he only gets a yellow.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			The main problem is a player can make two genuine tackles , but get the ball and clip the striker with his follow through and heâ€™s off for two yellows .

Yet a player can deliberately tackle someone from behind no intention of playing the ball (professional foul) and he only gets a yellow.
		
Click to expand...

There are always going to be anomalies in football but that is where you need the defender or midfielder to have a brain. If you have one yellow then don't go to ground. Stay on your feet and you are less likely to get a card. You have to play smart at times, adapt.


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			The main problem is a player can make two genuine tackles , but get the ball and clip the striker with his follow through and heâ€™s off for two yellows .

Yet a player can deliberately tackle someone from behind no intention of playing the ball (professional foul) and he only gets a yellow.
		
Click to expand...

There's generally more chance of injury with the first of type of challenge there and that's what they seem to be trying to reduce. You can fly in at full speed and cleanly take the ball before going through someones shin. Getting the ball doesn't make that a good challenge.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There are always going to be anomalies in football but that is where you need the defender or midfielder to have a brain. If you have one yellow then don't go to ground. Stay on your feet and you are less likely to get a card. You have to play smart at times, adapt.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a valid arguement, but I would counter that with VVD is probably one of the best CB's in the World, let alone the Premiership, and I would hardly class him as one who plays with no brain. He used his speed and ability to win the ball, and unfortunately caught the opposition players on the ankle with his follow through. I thought it was a very smart tackle, but because he caught the player probably a yellow card.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Thats a valid arguement, but I would counter that with VVD is probably one of the best CB's in the World, let alone the Premiership, and I would hardly class him as one who plays with no brain. He used his speed and ability to win the ball, and unfortunately caught the opposition players on the ankle with his follow through. I thought it was a very smart tackle, but because he caught the player probably a yellow card.
		
Click to expand...

I said in my first post that I did not see the VVD tackle so was not making a comment about that specifically. It was more a general comment about tackling off your feet, adapting to modern refereeing etc. I agree he is one of the more intelligent and classy defenders out there.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Thats a valid arguement, but I would counter that with VVD is probably one of the best CB's in the World, let alone the Premiership, and I would hardly class him as one who plays with no brain. He used his speed and ability to win the ball, and unfortunately caught the opposition players on the ankle with his follow through. I thought it was a very smart tackle, but because he caught the player probably a yellow card.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a bit contradictory ,
If itâ€™s a very smart tackle how can it be a yellow?

It was a great tackle his foot has to land somewhere!
It was just accidental. Itâ€™s not like he got his standing leg, the striker was on the move itâ€™s impossible for a defender to know where he is going to put his foot down.
The game has gone to pot imo the art of tackling has almost gone.
Thatâ€™s why I think the standard of defenders in the prem is woeful ,with some notable exceptions of course!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			There's generally more chance of injury with the first of type of challenge there and that's what they seem to be trying to reduce. You can fly in at full speed and cleanly take the ball before going through someones shin. Getting the ball doesn't make that a good challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me !
Professional foul ruptured my ACL and I never played again at 26yrs old that was tough.
This is why I think any deliberate foul with no intention of getting the ball is a straight red!


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not for me !
Professional foul ruptured my ACL and I never played again at 26yrs old that was tough.
This is why I think any deliberate foul with no intention of getting the ball is a straight red!
		
Click to expand...

 There will always be exceptions. I don't know about a straight red for all of them. Would you give one for a shirt pull on a player that's breaking still in their own half?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s a bit contradictory ,
If itâ€™s a very smart tackle how can it be a yellow?

It was a great tackle his foot has to land somewhere!
It was just accidental. Itâ€™s not like he got his standing leg, the striker was on the move itâ€™s impossible for a defender to know where he is going to put his foot down.
The game has gone to pot imo the art of tackling has almost gone.
Thatâ€™s why I think the standard of defenders in the prem is woeful ,with some notable exceptions of course!
		
Click to expand...

It was a great tackle and his timing for the ball was spot on. However his follow through could have been construed as on the attackers standing leg, and the way his leg and ankle went albeit in slowmo wasnt that good.
It wasnt malicious but you know refs in European games are going ot be sensitive to the slightest (or imaginary) knock.
Perhaps our players should also practice the diviant arts so produced by many European teams when they meet in Euro matches.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			It was a great tackle and his timing for the ball was spot on. However his follow through could have been construed as on the attackers standing leg, and the way his leg and ankle went albeit in slowmo wasnt that good.
It wasnt malicious but you know refs in European games are going ot be sensitive to the slightest (or imaginary) knock.
Perhaps our players should also practice the diviant arts so produced by many European teams when they meet in Euro matches.
		
Click to expand...

I do see your point but the attacker was on the move so his standing leg wasnâ€™t standing.
If a player sees yellow for every accidental clash then itâ€™s ruining the game.
OUR players already do this as most of them are from other countries.

Itâ€™s one of them thing I just see it different to you.


----------



## sam85 (Dec 13, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072587704976719872


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			There will always be exceptions. I don't know about a straight red for all of them. Would you give one for a shirt pull on a player that's breaking still in their own half?
		
Click to expand...

No ! I did say a deliberate tackle.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

sam85 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072587704976719872

Click to expand...

I must say on that photo it looks bad but look where the ball is , VVD stopped the ball but his motion carries through.

Try hitting a golf ball but stop your club at impact itâ€™s impossible.
Also Ramos is a black belt judo thug. Who knows exactly what he is doing.
They tackles are not even comparable.


----------



## Redskins21 (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			No ! I did say a deliberate tackle.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I was reading your most recent comment of foul and not the earlier tackle comment. 
I can see the reasoning behind it but it'd be a nightmare to enforce what's deliberate and what's not.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Just watched a young lad having his hair cut by Richarlason .
Heâ€™s had a bad year so made his day.
Nice touch from Everton sending him to Disneyland as well.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Redskins21 said:



			Fair enough, I was reading your most recent comment of foul and not the earlier tackle comment. 
I can see the reasoning behind it but it'd be a nightmare to enforce what's deliberate and what's not.
		
Click to expand...

Well thatâ€™s up to the ref!
Pretty easy to me no intention for the ball = red.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 13, 2018)

The injury curse has struck our defence, Trent, Gomez and Matip all out for a minimum of 6 weeks.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2018)

View attachment 26099
View attachment 26099
View attachment 26099
View attachment 26099



sam85 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072587704976719872

Click to expand...


ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚spot on that ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just watched a young lad having his hair cut by Richarlason .
Heâ€™s had a bad year so made his day.
Nice touch from Everton sending him to Disneyland as well.
		
Click to expand...

There's a lovely video doing the rounds where Middlesbrough look after a family going through a tough time, child is the mascot, crowd sing his name etc. Clubs do some brilliant community stuff that rarely gets seen but it's lovely to see, the smiles they bring are fabulous.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not for me !
Professional foul ruptured my ACL and I never played again at 26yrs old that was tough.
This is why I think any deliberate foul with no intention of getting the ball is a straight red!
		
Click to expand...

Might seem odd me supporting this coz watching City, they know how to professionally stop and break up play. It might not be brutal or thuggish but it is professional fouling. What does make me chuckle, is City do like to play flowing football, and they have been stopped by the same means I have mentioned yet City fans go ballistic when it happens against us. Can't have it both ways.


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2018)

Junior said:



			It was tongue in cheek.   I thought Valencia should have gone, and i;ve seen challeges like VVD been given a red too.   Who'd be a ref these days.   I thought Perreria should have been booked twice and Rashford threw himself into a two footer in the 2nd half aswell.  We were awful, but i'm glad to see the passion is there with the players, even though it carries itself across into some bad challenges. * If only our tactics were decent ........*

Click to expand...

We need a decent manager for that to happen, not one stuck in a 10 year old bubble!
The game moves on and evolves, Mourinho doesn't seem to be able to do that.


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Might seem odd me supporting this coz watching City, they know how to professionally stop and break up play. It might not be brutal or thuggish but it is professional fouling. What does make me chuckle, is City do like to play flowing football, and they have been stopped by the same means I have mentioned yet City fans go ballistic when it happens against us. *Can't have it both ways*.
		
Click to expand...

First rule of being a footie fan, its fine if we do it, uproar if done to us (see Liverpool fans postings on here for confirmation     )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2018)

sam85 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072587704976719872

Click to expand...

Stills never make a tackle look pretty

This is a video of it






And a link to the Valencia one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2018)

Ooooo. The video doesn't make it look any better. That could easily be red.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 13, 2018)

Yep VVD couldâ€™ve walked there and had no complaint. Dangerous.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stills never make a tackle look pretty

This is a video of it






And a link to the Valencia one
		
Click to expand...

Blimey that doesnâ€™t look good. 

Lucky lucky boy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 13, 2018)

Junior said:



			Not as clear as VVD ankle snapper on Tuesday night
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2018)

A red card all day long. 

At the very start of the tackle VVD could be considered as off the ground, although on the ground by the time contact is made. Law 12, jumped into the tackle, just a free kick. He's really flying in, and is a big guy. Reckless, "acted with disregard for the consequences." Law 12 & a booking. And coming in like that could be deemed to be excessive. Law 12 & a red. Ref's interpretation. 

If his foot had been lower, through the tackle, a foul, maybe a booking. Reckless, yes. Excessive? The fact he could have made the tackle with his foot closer to the ground, makes what he did do as excessive.


----------



## sam85 (Dec 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stills never make a tackle look pretty

This is a video of it






And a link to the Valencia one
		
Click to expand...

The video replay doesn't make it look any better. You just can't tackle like that anymore.

Not sure what the Valencia tackle has to do with it but agree that's also a bad one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			A red card all day long.

At the very start of the tackle VVD could be considered as off the ground, although on the ground by the time contact is made. Law 12, jumped into the tackle, just a free kick. He's really flying in, and is a big guy. Reckless, "acted with disregard for the consequences." Law 12 & a booking. And coming in like that could be deemed to be excessive. Law 12 & a red. Ref's interpretation.

If his foot had been lower, through the tackle, a foul, maybe a booking. Reckless, yes. Excessive? The fact he could have made the tackle with his foot closer to the ground, makes what he did do as excessive.
		
Click to expand...

When I first watched it when the game was on it looked clean as whistle got the ball and then the slide and follow throw on a wet surface meant he carried on through to the player - a perfectly timed tackle and the â€œrefâ€ that night agreed with it. 

Watching it in real time pace itâ€™s feels the same - the leg bounces a little after getting the ball which raises it and he goes into the ankle. 

Itâ€™s the sort of tackle CBâ€™s used to love , Mertens would have been clean through ,VVD was clearly going for the ball and nothing else and seemed to be in control - slowing it down makes it look reckless and I think a yellow card in the CL is what you expect from that tackle - I still think in the Prem a lot of refs wouldnâ€™t have given a foul 

Now if he missed the ball and went straight over it into the ankle - red all day long 

If a CB canâ€™t make a sliding tackle to get the ball clean then itâ€™s going to be hard for them 

The Valencia one was jumping in the air two feet , nowhere near the ball straight on the guys shin - you could hear the screams on the telly - amazed he got away with just a yellow


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Might seem odd me supporting this coz watching City, they know how to professionally stop and break up play. It might not be brutal or thuggish but it is professional fouling. What does make me chuckle, is City do like to play flowing football, and they have been stopped by the same means I have mentioned yet City fans go ballistic when it happens against us. Can't have it both ways.
		
Click to expand...

City are good at it but you donâ€™t see them scythe players from behind.
They are very clever obstruction / blocking etc dosnt look good but itâ€™s effective , and they share it out to stop bookings etc.
So Pep that lover of flowing football must be doing this in training?
The refs need to be a little cleverer and see this.imo
Maybe a warning to the captain to stop it or the next one walks!

All teams are guilty of this but it needs to be stamped out.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When I first watched it when the game was on it looked clean as whistle got the ball and then the slide and follow throw on a wet surface meant he carried on through to the player - a perfectly timed tackle and the â€œrefâ€ that night agreed with it.

Watching it in real time pace itâ€™s feels the same - the leg bounces a little after getting the ball which raises it and he goes into the ankle.

Itâ€™s the sort of tackle CBâ€™s used to love , Mertens would have been clean through ,VVD was clearly going for the ball and nothing else and seemed to be in control - slowing it down makes it look reckless and I think a yellow card in the CL is what you expect from that tackle - I still think in the Prem a lot of refs wouldnâ€™t have given a foul

Now if he missed the ball and went straight over it into the ankle - red all day long

If a CB canâ€™t make a sliding tackle to get the ball clean then itâ€™s going to be hard for them

The Valencia one was jumping in the air two feet , nowhere near the ball straight on the guys shin - you could hear the screams on the telly - amazed he got away with just a yellow
		
Click to expand...

There's been plenty of tackles where the players has got the ball but gone through it onto the player and then been sent off. The call has usually been "reckless or excessive." Having his foot that far up the guy's shin... I can understand it being a red.

I'd have rarely been on the pitch if I was playing now.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			City are good at it but you donâ€™t see them scythe players from behind.
They are very clever obstruction / blocking etc dosnt look good but itâ€™s effective , and they share it out to stop bookings etc.
So Pep that lover of flowing football must be doing this in training?
The refs need to be a little cleverer and see this.imo
Maybe a warning to the captain to stop it or the next one walks!

All teams are guilty of this but it needs to be stamped out.
		
Click to expand...

Using a second player to block a defender as the attacker runs past his team mate has been going on for donkey's years. Can't see anything wrong with that. But the sharing the fouls around is becoming so obvious. Yep, a word with the captain, "the next one will walk."


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stills never make a tackle look pretty

This is a video of it






And a link to the Valencia one
		
Click to expand...

I can see the point it dosnt look good on video !
But the striker is running at speed so VVD canâ€™t know where his leg will be .
He would be out of a job if he didnâ€™t tackle a striker.
Klopp would want to know why he let him go with no challenge.

But I have sort of changed my mind and can see why the ref booked him.
He quite clearly gets the ball but his momentum gets the player


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I can see the point it dosnt look good on video !
But the striker is running at speed so VVD canâ€™t know where his leg will be .
He would be out of a job if he didnâ€™t tackle a striker.
Klopp would want to know why he let him go with no challenge.

But I have sort of changed my mind and can see why the ref booked him.
He quite clearly gets the ball but his momentum gets the player
		
Click to expand...

Another view, and one just as relevant, is a defender will sometimes ensure he gets the player after the ball just in case the attacker nips the ball away and might be through on goal. It can look clumsy but it could also be intentioned.... not that I've ever done that, honest.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Another view, and one just as relevant, is a defender will sometimes ensure he gets the player after the ball just in case the attacker nips the ball away and might be through on goal. It can look clumsy but it could also be intentioned.... not that I've ever done that, honest.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m probably with you I wouldnâ€™t last 90mins playing today.
We watched Tommy Smith, Hunter, Bremmner.
Imagine them playing today?
You can stop a player going past you without hurting him.
Obstruction has mostly gone from the game, full back shepherding the ball out of play is a classic.

Another thing that annoys me is â€œitâ€™s a forwards challengeâ€ makes it sound like forwards are not footballers!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2018)

One thing is for sure,if that tackle was on Salah it would be a different story.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			One thing is for sure,if that tackle was on Salah it would be a different story.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah!! Imagine VVD tackling Salah. Now wouldn't that be just daft


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Yeah!! Imagine VVD tackling Salah. Now wouldn't that be just daft

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			One thing is for sure,if that tackle was on Salah it would be a different story.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously!
Fans are biased everyone knows that!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Obviously!
Fans are biased everyone knows that!
		
Click to expand...

They really donâ€™t ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 13, 2018)

Iâ€™m surprised Valencia would do that after the horror break he had earlier in his career but itâ€™s no worse that the VVD tackle imo. VVD went in with much more force whereas Valencia draws his foot back but that actually ended up in his studs raking the opponents shin. The pictures of the injury are disgusting.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 13, 2018)

Posted this before but.
My mate at uni developed a software program to swap the shirts on the players in a video.

He could change a Liverpool shirt to anything he wanted.
Part of his research was to get the reaction of fans.
There was an obvious sending off foul by a Liverpool player .
All fans said yes itâ€™s a red.
But when he changed the shirts to their team they started looking for things that would only merit a yellow.
This happened every time he changed the shirt. As soon as it wasnâ€™t their team it was a straight red.

I thought all fans knew this if itâ€™s your team itâ€™s a yellow, anyone else itâ€™s a red!!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			They really donâ€™t ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stills never make a tackle look pretty

This is a video of it






And a link to the Valencia one
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a great tackle,  the ref waved play on then only blew for a foul from the reaction of Mertens after he'd rolled over 37.5 times.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 13, 2018)

A "section" of chelsea fans singing anti semitic songs about spurs tonight, brain dead scum.

i bet they voted leave aswell.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This reminds me of the argument about headers and elbows. Remember when old school strikers used to say you can't jump without swinging your elbows and so the odd smashed eye socket and cheekbone was all part and parcel of the game. The game decided no more, red cards came out and now you know an elbow in the face is an automatic red card, no discussion. This type of tackle will be seen in the same light in a few years time. Players adapt, they have to if they want to keep getting picked.
		
Click to expand...

Elbows arent necessarily red cards - you should know that having seen Fellaini.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Elbows arent necessarily red cards - you should know that having seen Fellaini.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, he doesn't get them because when he jumps for the ball he wears the Harry Potter 'Cloak of Invisibility'. It is the only explanation I can think of when he sinks another cheek bone.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 14, 2018)

BTW I havent seen the Valencia tackle, but I reckon it was a red.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW I havent seen the Valencia tackle, but I reckon it was a red.

Click to expand...

You should see the pics of the guyâ€™s leg. Ugh.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

I love the 100PL Goal programs on Sky. Currently watching Gerrardâ€™s. That boy didnâ€™t really do many tap ins, did he? So many greats strikes from range against us and Everton. Big game player.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 15, 2018)

Thought Everton played ok today, but their finishing was poor.
They had enough chances to get at least a draw.
Pickford needs to think a bit more where he plays out to ,he is putting defenders under pressure.
But he must be under orders.

Just more clinical finishing is needed.

City breaking up play again with fouls and Delph was a very lucky boy,


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 15, 2018)

I have never been so cold in all my life at a football game, poor little 6yr old at side of me was freezing. Said sod its at half time.
Ave said this before and I will say it again, half decent teams like Everton will get chances V City. You have to take them. Everton missed two good chances in the first half, could and should of been 1 up. Happy three points today.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 15, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thought Everton played ok today, but their finishing was poor.
They had enough chances to get at least a draw.
Pickford needs to think a bit more where he plays out to ,he is putting defenders under pressure.
But he must be under orders.

Just more clinical finishing is needed.

City breaking up play again with fouls and Delph was a very lucky boy,
		
Click to expand...

Speaking as a neutral I can't understand comments like the above. 

Yes Everton had chances but Man City had significantly more.

And as for fouls committed I had to check the stats as that wasn't the impression I got from watching the game. 

Guess what? Everton committed more fouls.

Perhaps had Richarlison scored at 0-0it might have been different but over the 90 Man City were far the better team.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 15, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Speaking as a neutral I can't understand comments like the above.

Yes Everton had chances but Man City had significantly more.

And as for fouls committed I had to check the stats as that wasn't the impression I got from watching the game.

Guess what? Everton committed more fouls.

Perhaps had Richarlison scored at 0-0it might have been different but over the 90 Man City were far the better team.
		
Click to expand...

I only saw half the game, and from what I saw it looked 50/50 re the challenges. Funnily enough when City did get a soft free kick, there were ironic cheers from the crowd. But I will repeat what I said earlier this week, Everton were doin what City Do every game breaking up play. Yet it didn't go down well with the City crowd. City did break up play but the first yellow card shown was against an Everton player who brought down Mahrez a yard outside the box when he was away.
From what I saw, it was a good full blooded game from years gone by ðŸ‘


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 15, 2018)

Another week another win. Canâ€™t get used to this!

We didnâ€™t play well but scored 2 and a clean sheet.. 

Doubt we will win next week but who knows anymore!


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2018)

Played like Man City for 80 mins, then Dover City for the last 10. Always a pleasure beating Colin though.


----------



## Basher (Dec 15, 2018)

Town bossed it against the Toon. Yet again we failed to score.
Come on Mr Wagner, get us a goal scorer in the January window!!!
Weâ€™ve played some bloody good football so far this season.......... just canâ€™t finish! ðŸ¤¯ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Jensen (Dec 15, 2018)

Good result for the Toon. Rafa has and is doing a fantastic job despite no backing from Fat Ashley


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 15, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Speaking as a neutral I can't understand comments like the above. 

Yes Everton had chances but Man City had significantly more.

And as for fouls committed I had to check the stats as that wasn't the impression I got from watching the game. 

Guess what? Everton committed more fouls.

Perhaps had Richarlison scored at 0-0it might have been different but over the 90 Man City were far the better team.
		
Click to expand...

I am a neutral my point is City Arguably the best in the league will always make chances.
Just look at their bench!
They have so much quality itâ€™s scary, they will score goals.
but teams like Everton wonâ€™t make as many as them thatâ€™s why itâ€™s important that they take them.

On the fouls I am sick of hearing how Pep likes lovely flowing football! But not when the opposition have the ball they rotate to foul them to break up play, they are experts at it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 15, 2018)

Good news for UTD fans,Smalling signs new contract.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 15, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I am a neutral my point is City Arguably the best in the league will always make chances.
Just look at their bench!
They have so much quality itâ€™s scary, they will score goals.
but teams like Everton wonâ€™t make as many as them thatâ€™s why itâ€™s important that they take them.

On the fouls* I am sick of hearing how Pep* likes lovely flowing football! But not when the opposition have the ball they rotate to foul them to break up play, they are experts at it.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s doesnâ€™t strike me as a neutrals response...... theyâ€™re title rivals. 

Re the teams having a go. Most that do end up battered, all underdogs need to take their chances against the big boys. But thereâ€™s a reason they rarely do. Their strike force isnâ€™t as good.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 15, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			On the fouls I am sick of hearing how Pep likes lovely flowing football! But not when the opposition have the ball they rotate to foul them to break up play, they are experts at it.
		
Click to expand...

From what I see they are no more or less guilty than any of the top sides in the PL all of whom play a pressing game.

This can often leave holding midfielders exposed when the press is broken. In those circumstances no team will allow the opposition a free run and will accept the risk involved in conceding a foul.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			From what I see they are no more or less guilty than any of the top sides in the PL all of whom play a pressing game.

This can often leave holding midfielders exposed when the press is broken. In those circumstances no team will allow the opposition a free run and will accept the risk involved in conceding a foul.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Mickie, you've played the game.

There are fouls, and there are fouls. Reds, yellows, a talking to, accidental,malicious,dangerous,vengeful and hardly touched him ref.

Tactical fouls on the half way line, whether a shirt pull or an ankle tap are meant. As such they are more likely to be given as yellows, or at least for some teams or by refs who know the game.

On the subject of fouls, how did Deeney get away with that?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 15, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Thatâ€™s doesnâ€™t strike me as a neutrals response...... theyâ€™re title rivals. 

Re the teams having a go. Most that do end up battered, all underdogs need to take their chances against the big boys. But thereâ€™s a reason they rarely do. Their strike force isnâ€™t as good.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t support City and I donâ€™t support Everton I would say thatâ€™s the deffenition of a neutral.!


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I donâ€™t support City and I donâ€™t support Everton I would say thatâ€™s the deffenition of a neutral.!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d of thought a neutral would be someone who has no vested interested in a team. Be that for good or bad. 

For example, as a Saints fan. Iâ€™m never gonna be neutral discussing Pompey. 

You support Liverpool right? So currently a team youâ€™re challenging would imo be a rival, and one that bias for your team may see you slightly less neutral in your stance......


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 16, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™d of thought a neutral would be someone who has no vested interested in a team. Be that for good or bad. 

For example, as a Saints fan. Iâ€™m never gonna be neutral discussing Pompey. 

You support Liverpool right? So currently a team youâ€™re challenging would imo be a rival, and one that bias for your team may see you slightly less neutral in your stance......
		
Click to expand...

So you think I am pulling for Everton ? Get real all I said is Everton had chances to draw the game.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			So you think I am pulling for Everton ? Get real all I said is Everton had chances to draw the game.
		
Click to expand...

No, Iâ€™m not saying youâ€™d want Everton to win. My oringinal remark was in regards to a few times where you tried to imo find fault at city/pep when other teams do exactly the same. I wasn't in regards to the result. 

Anyways, not looking to put out the scouse contingent as you've all been grand hosts in the past. And, tbh, it's nice to see half our players do so well in the league


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on Mickie, you've played the game.

There are fouls, and there are fouls. Reds, yellows, a talking to, accidental,malicious,dangerous,vengeful and hardly touched him ref.

Tactical fouls on the half way line, whether a shirt pull or an ankle tap are meant. As such they are more likely to be given as yellows, or at least for some teams or by refs who know the game.

On the subject of fouls, how did Deeney get away with that?
		
Click to expand...

I agree and certainly am not suggesting that Man City should be treated any differently to other teams or that they aren't guilty at times of a sly one or even something less subtle. 

My point is that , in that respect,  they are the same as everyone else .

Titles and Cups  are never won by teams of angels. 

As for Deeney I, at first as the father of an ex-keeper, thought it was a bad one but watching it again I cam see that the pitch conditions affected both him and the keeper. Both slid possibly further than they expected on that surface.

I certainly wouldn't want to think that it was deliberate on Deeney's part


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2018)

Deeney challenge. One of those that looks worse after multiple slow-mo replays. At the ground no-one batted an eyelid...apart from Colin.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 16, 2018)

Deeneyâ€™s completely lost control when he slides in studs first. Not sure how that isnâ€™t a straight red.


----------



## User2021 (Dec 16, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Deeneyâ€™s completely lost control when he slides in studs first. Not sure how that isnâ€™t a straight red.
		
Click to expand...

A yellow at worst.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 16, 2018)

Itâ€™ll be the lack of consistency that will rumble on once again though. Some refs wouldâ€™ve had a red out before the two could pick themselves off the floor.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 16, 2018)

Biggest game of the day is on and no one watching except me by the looks of it. Arsenal doing their regular routine of losing at half time and not playing well. Much better 2nd half and on level terms and should go on and win.


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Biggest game of the day is on and no one watching except me by the looks of it. Arsenal doing their regular routine of losing at half time and not playing well. Much better 2nd half and on level terms and should go on and win.
		
Click to expand...

Im here Pat, Sainthacker desperate to post too if they nick something from the game 

Another week ive not understood our selection, and Ramsey still sat on the bench sadly, just dont get the insistence that he isnt valuable to us


----------



## paddyc (Dec 16, 2018)

fundy said:



			Im here Pat, Sainthacker desperate to post too if they nick something from the game 

Another week ive not understood our selection, and Ramsey still sat on the bench sadly, just dont get the insistence that he isnt valuable to us
		
Click to expand...

Nice of you to join me big fella. well that was good timing ffs.Just waiting for Sainthacker now..


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2018)

Austin always scores against us 

Fair play to them theyve taken their chances, not as if were not open to this week in week out, luck had to finally run out, cant keep scoring more at the other end (especially when dont pick our strongest options). Time to nick an equaliser?


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2018)

fundy said:



			Austin always scores against us 

Fair play to them theyve taken their chances, not as if were not open to this week in week out, luck had to finally run out, cant keep scoring more at the other end (especially when dont pick our strongest options). Time to nick an equaliser?
		
Click to expand...

Looked like arsenal of old at time.. style over substance


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Looked like arsenal of old at time.. style over substance
		
Click to expand...

Phew...............

Result aside, was good to see us play something remotely similar to our style of the last few years in regards the high tempo press. Shocking my Romeu to gift the second equaliser!


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Well played Saints


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Looked like arsenal of old at time.. style over substance
		
Click to expand...

a lot of the recent performances (spurs game aside) have been a bit like this, just been a case of weve taken more chances than the oppo. Serious shortage of any defenders (let alone good ones) and picking a pretty unbalanced side for me doesnt help (or deciding Iwobi is a better option than Ramsey lol). worrying signs from Leno too when coming for crosses

on the plus side were still going to create and score goals, be good to see what happens when he brings in a few players


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2018)

Come on Utd stuff these scousers.
Iâ€™m thinking some sending offs today and a few goals.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 16, 2018)

Fair play to saints, always difficult playing a team with new manager as they were giving it everything, but we cant keep a clean sheet and Leno makes some super saves but looks prone to a rush of blood like the 3rd goal. Cant afford to lose games against team we should be beating otherwise 4th spot a distant dream


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2018)

Great result for S'ton. 
I'm especially pleased for Ings after his awful, injury ravaged time at Liverpool.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 16, 2018)

Some things just never seem to change.

Arsenal, 2nd half particularly,  look awesome going forward but the usual old frailties at the back.

Says a lot when they are celebrating the return of Koscielny. I can't believe he would have ever got near a starting place for any of the other top clubs.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2018)

Frenetic start at Anfield.


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Some things just never seem to change.

Arsenal, 2nd half particularly,  look awesome going forward but the usual old frailties at the back.

*Says a lot when they are celebrating the return of Koscielny. I can't believe he would have ever got near a starting place for any of the other top clubs*.
		
Click to expand...


Kos been excellent for Arsenal over the years, especially when you look at what hes had to play alongside and how little cover hes had from midfield. Won over 50 caps for France, Arsenal missing 5 or 6 defenders today, of course were pleased to have him back!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2018)

Ooops, dodgy keeper alert.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Alisson showed tonight why he is possibly the best GK in the world at the moment 




			Couldn't resist 

Takes the edge off a painful pasting!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 16, 2018)

fundy said:



			Kos been excellent for Arsenal over the years, especially when you look at what hes had to play alongside and how little cover hes had from midfield. Won over 50 caps for France, Arsenal missing 5 or 6 defenders today, of course were pleased to have him back!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, not for me.

No pace, poor decision making. Nowhere near a top centre half.

As for international appearances; Chris Smalling has played over 30 games for England which says a lot about the validity of selection for national teams.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Maybe they haven't solved their goalkeeping problems


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2018)

The ref is quite clearly a ............................. never mind, we all know.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2018)

Canâ€™t believe Liverpool didnâ€™t start with Salah.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry, not for me.

*No pace*, poor decision making. Nowhere near a top centre half.

As for international appearances; Chris Smalling has played over 30 games for England which says a lot about the validity of selection for national teams.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought that was his main asset. Tbf he was often alongside Merterstaker.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Maybe they haven't solved their goalkeeping problems

Click to expand...

He reminds me of Diego Costa.. plays a certain way.. sometimes that way will get him into trouble (red cards in costas case) most of time the style leads him to dominate the game


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2018)

Firmino did well to avoid a yellow after a tactical 'Pep' yellow


----------



## Junior (Dec 16, 2018)

Mata, Pogba, Martial on the bench..... Nah you're alright.   I'll bring on Fellani.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2018)

Keita lucky not to get a card for his high foot on Lukaku.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Ooops, dodgy keeper alert.
		
Click to expand...


Got to feel for keepers we all highlight their mistakes but outfield players can make a few mistakes and get away with it.

Saw the stats recently about the mistakes Lloris has made compared to the amount of games he's  played, can't remember the exact amount but it was very few.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Slime said:



			Keita lucky not to get a card for his high foot on Lukaku.
		
Click to expand...

Yea I was surprised that Lukaku got a card for that tackle just because he was going in fast and the crowd bayed for a card , shouldn't sanitise the game so much, not every tackle should be a booking.

Keira's studs were showing also so could be argued by some that he should have been booked, not for me though.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Spurs players are one of the worst corner takers in the league rarely beat the first man, Robertson is just as bad ..


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2018)

Roy Keane will go ballistic at Ashley Young for turning his back.


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Roy Keane will go ballistic at Ashley Young for turning his back.
		
Click to expand...

isnt that mourinhos job?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2018)

Better to be lucky than good...............


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 16, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Roy Keane will go ballistic at Ashley Young for turning his back.
		
Click to expand...

Said the same to the missus, not the Keane bit though 
Liverpool look light years ahead of Man Utd, Utd don't seem to have any sort of fluid attacking threat.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2018)

fundy said:



			isnt that mourinhos job?
		
Click to expand...

I really donâ€™t know what goes through Joseâ€™s mind.
We have been shocking.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 16, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I really donâ€™t know what goes through Joseâ€™s mind.
We have been shocking.
		
Click to expand...

Worryingly, if you look at Utd's golf difference Utd have been shocking for months. Jose has brought in the latter Chelsea dressing room mentality to Utd. He's finished the ruination that Moyes started and Van Gaal continued. 

Mid table mediocrity for several years to come if something serious isn't done.


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2018)

Distinct lack of any creativity in Utd's midfield. Lots of long balls, mostly aimless.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Think thatâ€™s utds title challenge done


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Worryingly, if you look at Utd's golf difference Utd have been shocking for months. Jose has brought in the latter Chelsea dressing room mentality to Utd. He's finished the ruination that Moyes started and Van Gaal continued.

Mid table mediocrity for several years to come if something serious isn't done.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with your first bit but not your 2nd.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2018)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Boom !!!

How much did that UTD side cost - got to be the worst I have seen for a long time and a guy bought for Â£80plus mil sat on the bench. Wonder what Taggert must think of that watching it - never would he had a team set up like that against us. Really poor from them - shocking and it prob should have been a lot more. 19 point different between the two


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Think thatâ€™s utds title challenge done
		
Click to expand...

Lol
Massive difference in managers today as well.
Klopp off his seat all game,Jose sat there pondering.
He should have been off his seat demanding more effort and fight.
Woeful and weak


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Boom !!!

How much did that UTD side cost - got to be the worst I have seen for a long time and a guy bought for Â£80plus mil sat on the bench. Wonder what Taggert must think of that watching it - never would he had a team set up like that against us. Really poor from them - shocking and it prob should have been a lot more. 19 point different between the two
		
Click to expand...

And 17pts between UTD and the bottom rung. They'll no drop much lower but, more worryingly, they won't get any higher.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			And 17pts between UTD and the bottom rung. They'll no drop much lower but, more worryingly, the won't get any higher.
		
Click to expand...

Fighting Everton for the Europa League spot - Mourinho is taking the team backwards each year


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fighting Everton for the Europa League spot - Mourinho is taking the team backwards each year
		
Click to expand...

yeah but after 5 tfr windows buying 11 players for 360m its not his team you know


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Boom !!!

How much did that UTD side cost - got to be the worst I have seen for a long time and a guy bought for Â£80plus mil sat on the bench. Wonder what Taggert must think of that watching it - never would he had a team set up like that against us. Really poor from them - shocking and it prob should have been a lot more. 19 point different between the two
		
Click to expand...

Lol. 

And Alison?


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 16, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Think thatâ€™s utds title challenge done
		
Click to expand...

Generous of you that Davie La. What exactly have we been challenging for!

Should have been more, glad it wasn't!


----------



## Jensen (Dec 16, 2018)

Thought Lukaku wasn't fired up. He didn't bust a gut to chase balls and put the defenders under pressure


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 16, 2018)

That is not a gulf between the two teams. It's an ocean.

Never mind the talk of defensive problems, the Man U midfield is pitiful. Provide no cover for the defence and no creativity for the strikers.

Messi would struggle in that team.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2018)

Blimey,whenâ€™s the parade? ðŸ˜†


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 16, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Blimey,whenâ€™s the parade? ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2018)

Just listened to Maureen on his post match interview and he was saying that United controlled the game for large periods forcing Liverpool to panic and Utd were unlucky to walk away without anything 

He must have watched a different game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Lol.

And Alison?
		
Click to expand...

Yep he made a mistake - which helped give Utd their consolation goal, they all make a mistake


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 16, 2018)

Errors leading to goals:



Mignolet (2017-2018)

ðŸ§¤ Games: 19

âŒ Errors: 2



Alisson (2018-2019)

ðŸ§¤ Games: 16

âŒ Errors: 2

ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just listened to Maureen on his post match interview and he was saying that United controlled the game for large periods forcing Liverpool to panic and Utd were unlucky to walk away without anything

He must have watched a different game
		
Click to expand...

On Sky or R5?

Certainly not what he said on Sky


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			On Sky or R5?

Certainly not what he said on Sky
		
Click to expand...

5Live - could tell he wasnt happy with the questions being asked as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2018)

United panicked from the off and had their tactics all wrong. How could they Robertson dictate the left side for the whole second half. The United side look unbalanced, lacking ideas and unless something changes radically they won't even get Europa league football next season


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep he made a mistake - which helped give Utd their consolation goal, they all make a mistake
		
Click to expand...

That's the first time I've heard of an equaliser being described as a "consolation goal".


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's the first time I've heard of an equaliser being described as a "consolation goal".
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.

consolation

_noun_


the comfort received by a person after a loss or disappointment.
"there was consolation in knowing that others were worse off"
synonyms:comfort, solace; More





a person or thing providing consolation.
plural noun: *consolations*
"the Church was the main consolation in a short and hard life"
BRITISH
(in sport) a goal scored at a point when it is no longer possible for the scoring team to win.
noun: *consolation goal*; plural noun: *consolation goals*
"two minutes from time Moore grabbed a consolation goal for the losers"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Spot on.

consolation

_noun_


the comfort received by a person after a loss or disappointment.
"there was consolation in knowing that others were worse off"
synonyms:comfort, solace; More




a person or thing providing consolation.
plural noun: *consolations*
"the Church was the main consolation in a short and hard life"
BRITISH
*(in sport) a goal scored at a point when it is no longer possible for the scoring team to win.*
noun: *consolation goal*; plural noun: *consolation goals*
"two minutes from time Moore grabbed a consolation goal for the losers"





Click to expand...

It was never possible for them to win ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jensen (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was never possible for them to win ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Er, think you need to hold your hands up Phil and do the decent thing.

You've well and truly quoted the wrong statement ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Er, think you need to hold your hands up Phil and do the decent thing.

You've well and truly quoted the wrong statement ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ to be honest - I donâ€™t care really, in the grand scheme of things itâ€™s completely irrelevant


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2018)

Another solid performance from us after a tough midweek CL game.

Fabinho was excellent, by far his best performance to date.

Just seen a replay of Becker's mistake, i thought it was just unlucky.

Yernited ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­

And credit where its due, the ref had an excellent game.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Another solid performance from us after a tough midweek CL game.

Fabinho was excellent, by far his best performance to date.

Just seen a replay of Becker's mistake, i thought it was just unlucky.

Yernited ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was a good win for you, Liverpool dominated the game and made United look what they are at present a average mid table side, think your being a bit kind to your keeper( if that's who you are speaking about never heard him called that)  he simply dropped the ball from a not to difficult a cross.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes it was a good win for you, Liverpool dominated the game and made United look what they are at present a average mid table side, think your being a bit kind to your keeper( if that's who you are speaking about never heard him called that)  he simply dropped the ball from a not to difficult a cross.
		
Click to expand...

Becker is his surname. But like a lot of South Americans, doesnâ€™t generally go by it....


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Becker is his surname. But like a lot of South Americans, doesnâ€™t generally go by it....
		
Click to expand...

Ok


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes it was a good win for you, Liverpool dominated the game and made United look what they are at present a average mid table side, think your being a bit kind to your keeper( if that's who you are speaking about never heard him called that)  he simply dropped the ball from a not to difficult a cross.
		
Click to expand...

Watching it again as he caught the ball then hit his knee spilling it out so maybe thatâ€™s what Stu means - but itâ€™s a mistake and all the top keepers make them , but itâ€™s not affected the result and he didnâ€™t hide.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes it was a good win for you, Liverpool dominated the game and made United look what they are at present a average mid table side, think your being a bit kind to your keeper( if that's who you are speaking about never heard him called that)  he simply dropped the ball from a not to difficult a cross.
		
Click to expand...

Keeper should have held it but after his save midweek it shows the fine margins. At least it didn't cost any points.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watching it again as he caught the ball then hit his knee spilling it out so maybe thatâ€™s what Stu means - but itâ€™s a mistake and all the top keepers make them , but itâ€™s not affected the result and he didnâ€™t hide.
		
Click to expand...

No you got that wrong he didn't actually  catch the ball before it hit his knee.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes it was a good win for you, Liverpool dominated the game and made United look what they are at present a average mid table side, *think your being a bit kind to your keeper*( if that's who you are speaking about never heard him called that)  he simply dropped the ball from a not to difficult a cross.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so, it came off his knee so if that ball drops an inch further forward he smothers the ball and they donâ€™t score.

Heâ€™s a top class keeper whose made 2 errors in 16 games, no big deal for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 16, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Maybe so, it came off his knee so if that ball drops an inch further forward he smothers the ball and they donâ€™t score.

Heâ€™s a top class keeper whose made 2 errors in 16 games, no big deal for me.
		
Click to expand...

Think itâ€™s more worrying that Englandâ€™s number 1 keeper is making errors more often !


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Maybe so, it came off his knee so if that ball drops an inch further forward he smothers the ball and they donâ€™t score.

Heâ€™s a top class keeper whose made 2 errors in 16 games, no big deal for me.
		
Click to expand...


Yea I agree he's a top class keeper, even the best make mistakes, no doubt he's made your team better.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Think itâ€™s more worrying that Englandâ€™s number 1 keeper is making errors more often !
		
Click to expand...

Worrying?? Iâ€™m enjoying it ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Yea I agree he's a top class keeper, even the best make mistakes,* no doubt he's made your team better.*

Click to expand...

Massively. Played 16 league games and conceded 7 to date.

This time last year weâ€™d conceded about 30!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Massively. Played 16 league games and conceded 7 to date.

This time last year weâ€™d conceded about 30!!
		
Click to expand...

How many did you concede second half of season fella? 
No doubt Becker is a massive step up, but I think a certain Dutch bugger has played a bigger part.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			How many did you concede second half of season fella?
No doubt Becker is a massive step up, but I think a certain Dutch bugger has played a bigger part.
		
Click to expand...

20 odd iirc. Virg has improved us too. We donâ€™t need to score 3 goals every week to guarantee a win.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 16, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			20 odd iirc. Virg has improved us too. We donâ€™t need to score 3 goals every week to guarantee a win.
		
Click to expand...

It would be nice though , I would have some finger nails left after CL game.

Only just watched it, been golfing .
We played very well ,if our final ball starts clicking we would have scored more.
Canâ€™t belive how much room they let Robertson have.

All keepers make mistakes ,looked like he never had it in his hands.
But he will save us more than he costs us , he is a very quick learner.

Impressed with Fabiano today and Shaquiri.
I always remember Frank Lampard saying â€œ if you donâ€™t shoot you canâ€™t get a deflectionâ€

Why would you play Fellani when your bench has good players on it.
According to Maureen we scored when they were playing strong, donâ€™t remember that bit.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2018)

It feels dirty having City as my second team, but that's just the way it is!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2018)

Slime said:



			It feels dirty having City as my second team, but that's just the way it is!
		
Click to expand...

No it doesnâ€™t.In fact they should be your first team for the rest of the season.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I agree and certainly am not suggesting that Man City should be treated any differently to other teams or that they aren't guilty at times of a sly one or even something less subtle.

My point is that , in that respect,  they are the same as everyone else .

Titles and Cups  are never won by teams of angels.

As for Deeney I, at first as the father of an ex-keeper, thought it was a bad one but watching it again I cam see that the pitch conditions affected both him and the keeper. Both slid possibly further than they expected on that surface.

I certainly wouldn't want to think that it was deliberate on Deeney's part
		
Click to expand...

I think refs should be wise to a team who use it as a team tactic, everyone else knows it.

The Deeney one was at least a yellow, no matter. Yes it was wet, but he went to ground very early, at an angle that was only going to get the keeper, as well. One thing it wasnt, was no card at all.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Got to feel for keepers we all highlight their mistakes but outfield players can make a few mistakes and get away with it.

Saw the stats recently about the mistakes Lloris has made compared to the amount of games he's  played, can't remember the exact amount but it was very few.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? I would have thought he would have been one of the higher ones?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			How many did you concede second half of season fella?
No doubt Becker is a massive step up, but I think a certain Dutch bugger has played a bigger part.
		
Click to expand...

VVD
Allison
Gomez
Full backs choosing when to go, or not.
Klopp being more savvy and getting the balance better

The above isnt necessarily in order either, for the reasons we have improved defensively.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 16, 2018)

Three clear pullbacks by Alonso on motd.
Last one could be red so whatâ€™s the ref doing.
Itâ€™s the inconsistency that annoys fans.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 16, 2018)

Slime said:



			It feels dirty having City as my second team, but that's just the way it is!
		
Click to expand...

Sacralidge.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Sacralidge.
		
Click to expand...

Obsession. 

No not the perfume, something that smells more sinister.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Seriously? I would have thought he would have been one of the higher ones?
		
Click to expand...


He's made 15 mistakes leading to goals in 220 games, not bad I thought but  apparently he's joint 9th for mistakes for goalkeepers in Premship history.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			VVD
Allison
Gomez
Full backs choosing when to go, or not.
Klopp being more savvy and getting the balance better

The above isnt necessarily in order either, for the reasons we have improved defensively.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon Iâ€™d say that is pretty much an order tbf Pete. In regards to importance of personnel at least. 

Think Klopp has faith now that youâ€™ll keep clean sheets, and with your players goals will come without the need for reckless abandon.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			He's made 15 mistakes leading to goals in 220 games, not bad I thought but  apparently he's joint 9th for mistakes for goalkeepers in Premship history.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s just highlighted more though.
How many chances do strikers miss.
How many mistakes do defenders make.
If anyone here can say they have never made a mistake at work they are doing well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			He's made 15 mistakes leading to goals in 220 games, not bad I thought but  apparently he's joint 9th for mistakes for goalkeepers in Premship history.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was going on his prem career.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2018)

Good documentary on George Best on BBC2 at the moment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			VVD
Allison
Gomez
Full backs choosing when to go, or not.
Klopp being more savvy and getting the balance better

The above isnt necessarily in order either, for the reasons we have improved defensively.
		
Click to expand...

You've forgot the worlds best CB LovrenðŸ¤­


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2018)

I hope Brownie is ok todayðŸ˜€


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 17, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Think itâ€™s more worrying that Englandâ€™s number 1 keeper is making errors more often !
		
Click to expand...

He has, but he made some stonking saves v City in the first half


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2018)

As has been said, all keepers make mistakes. The better ones make fewer. Perhaps after another Allison mistake certain posters on here may stop swaggering each time England's no 1 makes one. That only works when your own keeper is perfect.

Back to Utd, any Utd fan still want Mourinho to stay and if so why?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As has been said, all keepers make mistakes. The better ones make fewer. Perhaps after another Allison mistake certain posters on here may stop swaggering each time England's no 1 makes one. That only works when your own keeper is perfect.

Back to Utd, any Utd fan still want Mourinho to stay and if so why?
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find that most posts on Pickford by us reds have been a result of his own "holier than thou" instant reaction to Alison's mistake at Leicester.

In his own words, "I'm not scared to put it in row Z, when required". He set himself up for his own fall.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2018)

But to keep going on gets repetitive after a while. You can be smug when your keeper never makes a mistake but if he is the same then time to let it go and move on. The alternative is we Blue's fans post, 'should have put into row Z' each time Allison makes a mistake and you guys post the Pickford quote each time he does. Shall we call it quits?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			But to keep going on gets repetitive after a while. You can be smug when your keeper never makes a mistake but if he is the same then time to let it go and move on. The alternative is we Blue's fans post, 'should have put into row Z' each time Allison makes a mistake and you guys post the Pickford quote each time he does. Shall we call it quits? 

Click to expand...

The big difference is â€œEnglandâ€™s Number Oneâ€ mistakes has cost his club and national team points or wins or draws - very costly mistakes and Alisson didnâ€™t open his mouth when â€œEnglandâ€™s Number oneâ€ made a monumental mistake that cost his team in their biggest game of the season. 

Alisson isnâ€™t the same as â€œEnglandâ€™s Number Oneâ€ ( is he changing his name by dees poll ) - Alisson two mistakes havenâ€™t cost the team and his performances have helped the team sit top of the table and into the KO of the CL


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*The big difference is â€œEnglandâ€™s Number Oneâ€ mistakes has cost his club and national team points or wins or draws* - very costly mistakes and Alisson didnâ€™t open his mouth when â€œEnglandâ€™s Number oneâ€ made a monumental mistake that cost his team in their biggest game of the season.

Alisson isnâ€™t the same as â€œEnglandâ€™s Number Oneâ€ ( is he changing his name by dees poll ) - Alisson two mistakes havenâ€™t cost the team and his performances have helped the team sit top of the table and into the KO of the CL
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think Pickford is even remotely in the same league as Becker in regards to ability tbh.  But imo when the mistakes happen is pure luck or bad luck as such......  not sure that when they occur really adds or detracts from the players ability. 

What I would totally ageee about is the hype surrounding Pickford has gone way ott due to the last World Cup. He seems to believe he is the second coming. Itâ€™s nit the first time heâ€™s run his mouth either. He did the same after World Cup penalty shoot out too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2018)

Ah well. I tried.

Incidentally, which games, outside of the derby, has Pickford cost points for club and country?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think you'll find that most posts on Pickford by us reds have been a result of his own "holier than thou" instant reaction to Alison's mistake at Leicester.

In his own words, "I'm not scared to put it in row Z, when required". He set himself up for his own fall.

Click to expand...

If that was the actual quote and his own words youâ€™d have a point.

â€œI try not to do tricks because I donâ€™t want to be caught with it. Itâ€™s a risk.
â€œItâ€™s a style of play and I think thatâ€™s the way Liverpool want to play as well. Youâ€™ve got to accept where mistakes will happen and itâ€™s about not making the next one.
â€œItâ€™s all about managing the game and not making it again in the same game Iâ€™d say. Look at Ederson at City, Guardiola puts a lot of faith in him doing it and mistakes happen all over the pitch - the goalkeeper mistake is always a crucial one or gets talked about a lot.
â€œFor me, Iâ€™m going to try not to put myself in that position to make those mistakes.. You donâ€™t want to get too comfortable if youâ€™re winning and start trying to be a No 10 player.â€


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			If that was the actual quote and his own words youâ€™d have a point.

â€œI try not to do tricks because I donâ€™t want to be caught with it. Itâ€™s a risk.
â€œItâ€™s a style of play and I think thatâ€™s the way Liverpool want to play as well. Youâ€™ve got to accept where mistakes will happen and itâ€™s about not making the next one.
â€œItâ€™s all about managing the game and not making it again in the same game Iâ€™d say. Look at Ederson at City, Guardiola puts a lot of faith in him doing it and mistakes happen all over the pitch - the goalkeeper mistake is always a crucial one or gets talked about a lot.
â€œFor me, Iâ€™m going to try not to put myself in that position to make those mistakes.. You donâ€™t want to get too comfortable if youâ€™re winning and start trying to be a No 10 player.â€
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s still imo pointing out faults of his opponents. I remember when there used to be a keepers union. Theyâ€™d all defend each other blindly.  But the rant I recall most was after we won the penalty shoot out. He would have us believe that it was entirely his skill that had done it. Iâ€™d like to just see him keep quiet, but appreciate in this day and age the press are always after quotes etc. 

I think itâ€™s just the way itâ€™s become with English keepers in the last decade. It used to be you had to have a few years proving you were better than the old guy between the sticks. Youâ€™d start for England at say 26 or so. By the time youâ€™re making mistakes youâ€™ve had a 6 year career which earns you a bit of leeway and on comes the next. Now they start at 22 (with less experience hence more prone to mistake) and are hounded our before they even reach their peak. Same thing happened to Robinson and Hart. Both lost their heads long before they should have.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Heâ€™s still imo pointing out faults of his opponents. I remember when there used to be a keepers union. Theyâ€™d all defend each other blindly.  But the rant I recall most was after we won the penalty shoot out. He would have us believe that it was entirely his skill that had done it. Iâ€™d like to just see him keep quiet, but appreciate in this day and age the press are always after quotes etc.

I think itâ€™s just the way itâ€™s become with English keepers in the last decade. It used to be you had to have a few years proving you were better than the old guy between the sticks. Youâ€™d start for England at say 26 or so. By the time youâ€™re making mistakes youâ€™ve had a 6 year career which earns you a bit of leeway and on comes the next. Now they start at 22 (with less experience hence more prone to mistake) and are hounded our before they even reach their peak. Same thing happened to Robinson and Hart. Both lost their heads long before they should have.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe emotions were running high after the penalty shoot out, itâ€™s on the Worlds biggest stage. You claimed he keeps running his mouth, he didnâ€™t slag any keeper off, read the interview before judging the lad and believing what other media outlets twist.
No Everton fan on here has claimed heâ€™s this that or the other, heâ€™s currently Englands 1st choice keeper and for Â£25 million heâ€™s a bargain, saved us far more than heâ€™s cost.
Final point, any answer to the Lord T question.......


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe emotions were running high after the penalty shoot out, itâ€™s on the Worlds biggest stage. You claimed he keeps running his mouth, he didnâ€™t slag any keeper off, read the interview before judging the lad and believing what other media outlets twist.
No Everton fan on here has claimed heâ€™s this that or the other, heâ€™s currently Englands 1st choice keeper and for Â£20 odd million heâ€™s a bargain, saved us far more than heâ€™s cost.
Final point, any answer to the Lord T question.......
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say he had cost you points?
I actually argued that the result of the mistakes is irrelevant and pure fluke whether they cost points or not.

I agree emotions were running high, and heâ€™s young. Doesnâ€™t mean that it didnâ€™t happen though. Iâ€™m sure we all have different views on different players that for some can be excused by one reason or another. I simply stated why Iâ€™m not his biggest fan. I think heâ€™s the best England have, just donâ€™t think he is all that just yet. 

For me, heâ€™s a bit like David James at Portsmouth. Will do enough good that the odd mistake will be forgiven as he will clearly save more than he costs, one mistake may simply mean 6th or 8th in the league, realistically that doesnâ€™t matter. But at top level, one mistake can be the difference between 4/5th. Or winning a cup final. 

I genuinely hope and believe that he will improve and iron out little mistakes, imo I think he still plays too much football, but thatâ€™s likely down to being told too. But as I saod earlier, my fear is that the press will hound him and he wonâ€™t even be playing for England once heâ€™s 30.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I donâ€™t think PickforWhat I would totally ageee about is the hype surrounding Pickford has gone way ott due to the last World Cup. He seems to believe he is the second coming. Itâ€™s nit the first time heâ€™s run his mouth either. He did the same after World Cup penalty shoot out too.
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			Where did I say he had cost you points?
I actually argued that the result of the mistakes is irrelevant and pure fluke whether they cost points or not.

I agree emotions were running high, and heâ€™s young. Doesnâ€™t mean that it didnâ€™t happen though. Iâ€™m sure we all have different views on different players that for some can be excused by one reason or another. I simply stated why Iâ€™m not his biggest fan. I think heâ€™s the best England have, just donâ€™t think he is all that just yet.

For me, heâ€™s a bit like David James at Portsmouth. Will do enough good that the odd mistake will be forgiven as he will clearly save more than he costs, one mistake may simply mean 6th or 8th in the league, realistically that doesnâ€™t matter. But at top level, one mistake can be the difference between 4/5th. Or winning a cup final.

I genuinely hope and believe that he will improve and iron out little mistakes, imo I think he still plays too much football, but thatâ€™s likely down to being told too. But as I saod earlier, my fear is that the press will hound him and he wonâ€™t even be playing for England once heâ€™s 30.
		
Click to expand...

Just show me once were since the WC he has ran his mouth or claimed anything.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 17, 2018)

Decent CL draw. I actually wanted Bayern, itâ€™s been a while since we last played them. Would love to go over for that one

Utd for the fa cup? ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Just show me once were since the WC he has ran his mouth or claimed anything.
		
Click to expand...

You think he didnâ€™t call the other keepers out during that interview. I think he did. 

We donâ€™t agree and thatâ€™s fine. But thatâ€™s the two occasions I recall.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 17, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Decent CL draw. I actually wanted Bayern, itâ€™s been a while since we last played them. Would love to go over for that one

Utd for the fa cup? ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Funny how Madrid and Barca got byes......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			You think he didnâ€™t call the other keepers out during that interview. I think he did.

We donâ€™t agree and thatâ€™s fine. But thatâ€™s the two occasions I recall.
		
Click to expand...

You still havenâ€™t read the interview then, thatâ€™s fine,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ah well. I tried.

Incidentally, which games, outside of the derby, has Pickford cost points for club and country?
		
Click to expand...

I believe it was West Ham where he passed the ball directly to Noble who then passed it to someone to put it into an empty net , there was the failed Cruyff turn but that didnâ€™t cost his team there was a good analysis just before the WC where they were judging the merits of the three GK,s and they highlight a number of costly mistakes from â€œEngland number oneâ€


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You still havenâ€™t read the interview then, thatâ€™s fine, 

Click to expand...

Yes I have. In it, he mentions the other players, then Says he doesnâ€™t want to do that sort of thing. Therefor implying he doesnâ€™t want to make the mistakes they do. Just because he then says he understands that mistakes will happen due to them being told to play that way. Doesnâ€™t change the fact that heâ€™s bought up other keepers errors. Something that goes against the old keepers union.

So as I say, we have different opinions on a subject, which is fine. But donâ€™t imply That my decision is based on a predisposition to not like him. As that simply isnâ€™t the case.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Yes I have. In it, he mentions the other players, then Says he doesnâ€™t want to do that sort of thing. Therefor implying he doesnâ€™t want to make the mistakes they do. Just because he then says he understands that mistakes will happen due to them being told to play that way. Doesnâ€™t change the fact that heâ€™s bought up other keepers errors. Something that goes against the old keepers union.

So as I say, we have different opinions on a subject, which is fine. But donâ€™t imply That my decision is based on a predisposition to not like him. As that simply isnâ€™t the case.
		
Click to expand...

Funny how the interview got NO reaction when it was published back in Sept, no other keeper has mentioned it or rebuked him.
All of a sudden you read it as heâ€™s having a go at other keepers.
Yep, your running his mouth comment certainly implies to me you have an agenda.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 17, 2018)

Mon the Germans ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Funny how the interview got NO reaction when it was published back in Sept, no other keeper has mentioned it or rebuked him.
All of a sudden you read it as heâ€™s having a go at other keepers.
Yep, your running his mouth comment certainly implies to me you have an agenda.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Iâ€™ll refrain from criticising Everton players from now on......

What with me being an England and Saints fan. My opinion on a young English keeper is obviously based on some deep hidden dislike of Everton........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry, Iâ€™ll refrain from criticising Everton players from now on......

What with me being an England and Saints fan. My opinion on a young English keeper is obviously based on some deep hidden dislike of Everton........
		
Click to expand...

Justify your running his mouth comment, criticise as much as you like, but be honest and base it on facts rather than media spin.
Funny how Alisonâ€™s mistake is spun to bring other keepers into it!
Have a google of some LPool (supposed) fans thoughts about him after they battered him and his errors in the CL games.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Justify your running his mouth comment, criticise as much as you like, but be honest and base it on facts rather than media spin.
Funny how Alisonâ€™s mistake is spun to bring other keepers into it!
Have a google of some LPool (supposed) fans thoughts about him after they battered him and his errors in the CL games.
		
Click to expand...

Paul Iâ€™ve justified it. You donâ€™t like it, thatâ€™s fine. But Iâ€™ll not waste anymore time repeating it. 

I donâ€™t need to google Liverpool fans behaviour against a rivals player to from an opinion on something either.  Tit for tat on either side makes no difference to my opinion. 

I recall saints fans treating Ben Thatcher as a hero for basically assaulting mendes years ago. It happens.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Paul Iâ€™ve justified it. You donâ€™t like it, thatâ€™s fine. But Iâ€™ll not waste anymore time repeating it.

I donâ€™t need to google Liverpool fans behaviour against a rivals player to from an opinion on something either.  Tit for tat on either side makes no difference to my opinion.

I recall saints fans treating Ben Thatcher as a hero for basically assaulting mendes years ago. It happens.
		
Click to expand...

One sensible interview, justified as running his mouth off. 
You compared him to Alison hence me mentioning him! whatâ€™s Alison ever done? Good start to the season, but even their fans say itâ€™s more down to the defence. Cost 3 times as much!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe you need to bring back Moyes to get you that mid table because itâ€™s not going to happen with Pellgrini - MoTM awards and someone looking solid doesnâ€™t give the team three points. At the end of the day itâ€™s no change from last week - another defeat and rooted to the bottom of the table. It was a very poor Arsenal team today looking for their feet yet but they managed to grind out the three points - West Ham canâ€™t do it and have them as one of the teams for relegation
		
Click to expand...

Classic..


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 17, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Classic..
		
Click to expand...

A few lads at work are Hammers and theyâ€™re starting to get nervous. They wanted you to have a hiccup against Fulham, (now Burnley). Just so youâ€™re back On form against us (Saints).


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			A few lads at work are Hammers and theyâ€™re starting to get nervous. They wanted you to have a hiccup against Fulham, (now Burnley). Just so youâ€™re back On form against us (Saints).
		
Click to expand...

its all going to come crashing down soon, we cant keep this winning streak up. Watford are too good a side for us to turn up and play as we have been. Very open and just hitting on the old counter. if we can get a draw off watford thats a good result and I see you beating us now you got rid of your deadwood (hughes) 

just nice to see us do well after so many writing us off after 4 games under MP.... 

on a side note fulham (if you see homer) jezzz CR has his work cut out with that defence... anderson injured 2 of them nutmegging one in the process.. antonios goal was a crime against good defending the time he had in the box!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Classic..
		
Click to expand...

Seriously ? You go dragging back through the thread to pick out a prediction ? Christ there is prob hundreds of posts of people predicting stuff about peopleâ€™s teams but itâ€™s just a prediction - I donâ€™t expect many sad people go back and drag up posts like that - even more so when there is a long way left in the season just yet - imagine how you would look if it all came crashing down.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2018)

Firstly, I dont excuse Allison's mistakes, as they didnt cause too much harm on the day. Mistakes should be cut out, no matter. However, his overall figures are outstanding and a club best for a start to the season.

I havent highlighted all of Pickfords mistakes or errors, as I would like to have time to read a book sometime.

The dynamic of when i have highlighted Pickford's mistakes is when he has tried to dribble or be fancy - exactly what he criticised Allison for, or even if not directly by inference. he did that interview in te week after the Allison mistake at Leicester, knowing that as an Everton player he will curry lots of favour in most Blue's eyes by giving a bit to a Liverpool player, either indirectly or directly.

The "row Z" may have been an unquoted headline, or a quote in another paper. Again, I dont want to win an argument that much I'll spend 30 minutes googling it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously ? You go dragging back through the thread to pick out a prediction ? Christ there is prob hundreds of posts of people predicting stuff about peopleâ€™s teams but itâ€™s just a prediction - I donâ€™t expect many sad people go back and drag up posts like that - even more so when there is a long way left in the season just yet - imagine how you would look if it all came crashing down.
		
Click to expand...

long way left yes but to predict MP would get us relegated and we would be lucky to have double digits in points by xmas was it?

another classic..



Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep and a lot of new players - too many tbh and also I donâ€™t think the right quality needed , a manager who i suspect hasnâ€™t had to graft and battle in a job before. They could easily be pointless going into October then itâ€™s nothing but an uphill struggle
		
Click to expand...

despite the fact that MP has battled before in laliga when he lost the 4 opening matches turned it around to finish 4th

far far too much was made of a 4-0 away to liverpool who look fantastic in every game this season.. they blew a club has huge as man united off the pitch yesterday at times..

now we are almost half way through the season im still confident of my Â£20 H4H bet.. which I can dig out aswell...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Firstly, I dont excuse Allison's mistakes, as they didnt cause too much harm on the day. Mistakes should be cut out, no matter. However, his overall figures are outstanding and a club best for a start to the season.

I havent highlighted all of Pickfords mistakes or errors, as I would like to have time to read a book sometime.

The dynamic of when i have highlighted Pickford's mistakes is when he has tried to dribble or be fancy - exactly what he criticised Allison for, or even if not directly by inference. he did that interview in te week after the Allison mistake at Leicester, knowing that as an Everton player he will curry lots of favour in most Blue's eyes by giving a bit to a Liverpool player, either indirectly or directly.

The "row Z" may have been an unquoted headline, or a quote in another paper. Again, I dont want to win an argument that much I'll spend 30 minutes googling it.
		
Click to expand...

Why not accept you quoted incorrectly, people liked your post, the post is wrong.
No Scouser likes the media twisting things, so when they twist what he said itâ€™s just as wrong.
Pity you had to have a little dig as well. Oh well off the thread again.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 17, 2018)

Love a pointless stat: If Man Utd were 19 points off the top in La Liga, they would be 18th


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Why not accept you quoted incorrectly, people liked your post, the post is wrong.
No Scouser likes the media twisting things, so when they twist what he said itâ€™s just as wrong.
Pity you had to have a little dig as well. Oh well off the thread again.
		
Click to expand...

Quoted incorrectly (possibly) - the inference was still correct.

No dig, back to work.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Firstly, I dont excuse Allison's mistakes, as they didnt cause too much harm on the day. Mistakes should be cut out, no matter. However, his overall figures are outstanding and a club best for a start to the season.

*I havent highlighted all of Pickfords mistakes or errors, as I would like to have time to read a book sometime.*

The dynamic of when i have highlighted Pickford's mistakes is when he has tried to dribble or be fancy - exactly what he criticised Allison for, or even if not directly by inference. he did that interview in te week after the Allison mistake at Leicester, knowing that as an Everton player he will curry lots of favour in most Blue's eyes by giving a bit to a Liverpool player, either indirectly or directly.

The "row Z" may have been an unquoted headline, or a quote in another paper. Again, I dont want to win an argument that much I'll spend 30 minutes googling it.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it was an Everton fan who brought Pickford into the equation - I guess was waiting for an error from Alisson .

Rest of the post was spot on - If that was Ming or Karius I expect the rest of the game they would have been mentally shot and the CBâ€™s would have felt nervous going back to them. Both VVD and Lovren knew it was an uncharacteristic error because his hands have been nothing but safe since arriving so you could tell they had and have no issues with him behind them 

And what do you think of the Draw ? Pretty happy tbh


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 17, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Think itâ€™s more worrying that Englandâ€™s number 1 keeper is making errors more often !
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations on becoming an Everton fan.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Congratulations on becoming an Everton fan. 

Click to expand...

its an honour lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			its an honour lol
		
Click to expand...

We are a friendly bunch, no chips on our shoulders, generally happy so you will fit in. Welcome aboard . We also, as per WH, like a way of football that is easy on the eye and were equally glad to ditch the remover of joy from all football, not Jose, Big Sam.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are a friendly bunch, no chips on our shoulders, generally happy so you will fit in. Welcome aboard . We also, as per WH, like a way of football that is easy on the eye and were equally glad to ditch the remover of joy from all football, not Jose, Big Sam.
		
Click to expand...

he did get us some good results and played some ok football but jezzz he was boring

his legacy lives on tho.... andy carroll is still here lol master stroke of business


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We are a friendly bunch, no chips on our shoulders, generally happy so you will fit in. Welcome aboard . We also, as per WH, like a way of football that is easy on the eye and were equally glad to ditch the remover of joy from all football, not Jose, Big Sam.
		
Click to expand...

Match goers tend to invest a bit more on the financial as well as the emotional side, so if you see that as having a chip on a shoulder, pass the vinegar.

I also suppose that most of Moyes's years and the earlier "dogs of war" team was based on the mythical "school of science"?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Match goers tend to invest a bit more on the financial as well as the emotional side, so if you see that as having a chip on a shoulder, pass the vinegar.

I also suppose that most of Moyes's years and the earlier "dogs of war" team was based on the mythical "school of science"?
		
Click to expand...

There was no directing the chip on shoulder comment to anyone so if you've plucked that out for yourself.................................

Moyes took over at a dark time for us and it was needs must for a while. Dogs of War was not a proud era, it was grim stuff. Once Moyes had stabilised the club he definitely improved the quality of play, no question. Only the press, old ones at that, use the School of Science line. Fans haven't rolled that out for donkeys years.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2018)

On the subject of keepers, Ive not seen Liverpool (under Klopp) take so many "pot-shots" at goal before and from so far out either, not even close.

Up until last year, you would have thought it would be madness to take 5-6  x 30 yarders at de Gea. This looked like an identifiable tactic by Jurgen - does he think de gea is also struggling this season?

Ok de gea's no Pickford, but...........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There was no directing the chip on shoulder comment to anyone so if you've plucked that out for yourself.................................

Moyes took over at a dark time for us and it was needs must for a while. Dogs of War was not a proud era, it was grim stuff. Once Moyes had stabilised the club he definitely improved the quality of play, no question. Only the press, old ones at that, use the School of Science line. Fans haven't rolled that out for donkeys years.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, maybe timing again, eh? 

Wasnt the dogs of war under Joe Royle though and not Moyes, so Sam may be following in a long line.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, maybe timing again, eh? 

Wasnt the dogs of war under Joe Royle though and not Moyes, so Sam may be following in a long line.

Click to expand...

Correct, it was the Royle era. Sam somehow made it even more turgid. It was the sheer numbers behind the ball, the reluctance to send numbers forward. Royle had us playing 'tenacious' football. Not pretty but he at least sent players over the half way line. Royle also brought a trophy to the cabinet, he did think the FA cup was worth winning


----------



## fundy (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			On the subject of keepers, Ive not seen Liverpool (under Klopp) take so many "pot-shots" at goal before and from so far out either, not even close.

Up until last year, you would have thought it would be madness to take 5-6  x 30 yarders at de Gea. This looked like an identifiable tactic by Jurgen - does he think de gea is also struggling this season?

Ok de gea's no Pickford, but...........

Click to expand...

to me this looked like a huge error yesterday, kept wasting possession with centre halves shooting from 25 yards out. Shaqiri made a massive difference by actually looking to create chances than just pot shot (albeit he obviously had the lucky gene working well too  )

if pot shotting against De Gea was a Klopp tactic Id see that as a negative not a positive based on the quality you have up front!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 17, 2018)

fundy said:



			to me this looked like a huge error yesterday, kept wasting possession with centre halves shooting from 25 yards out. Shaqiri made a massive difference by actually looking to create chances than just pot shot (albeit he obviously had the lucky gene working well too  )

if pot shotting against De Gea was a Klopp tactic Id see that as a negative not a positive based on the quality you have up front!
		
Click to expand...

Fundy you talk sense.
The reason for lots of shots from so far out was obvious your one season wonder went missing all game resulting in pot shots from 30 yards.
Yes we were rubbish and it was the result most expected.
Salah in this game was poor but Lukaku performance was one of the worst by a Utd forward Iâ€™ve seen for a decade.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 17, 2018)

Which is worse:

1. Your team playing another mid table team at home, winning 2-0 with 10 minutes to go and drawing 2-2.

2. Your team 4th from bottom playing a top 4 side away, drawing 0-0 after 90 minutes and home side win 1-0.

Any reasoning for your decision would be appreciated.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 17, 2018)

3offTheTee said:



			Which is worse:

1. Your team playing another mid table team at home, winning 2-0 with 10 minutes to go and drawing 2-2.

2. Your team 4th from bottom playing a top 4 side away, drawing 0-0 after 90 minutes and home side win 1-0.

Any reasoning for your decision would be appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

One is worse imo as you may not expect much from game 2.
But need to beat teams around you.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 17, 2018)

fundy said:



			to me this looked like a huge error yesterday, kept wasting possession with centre halves shooting from 25 yards out.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't a problem, we just gave it straight back anyway. Was embarrassing.

If we'd have given Citeh the ball back as quickly as we did yesterday we'd have been on the end of a double-digit hammering


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 17, 2018)

United were very poor in midfield , no service to the attack.
They sat back at times to deny us space .
The Fabiano ball for Manes goal was fantastic.
The shooting was mainly a product of no space in and around the box.
And as the goals proved any deflection and the keeper is beaten no matter who he is.
Klopp didnâ€™t look to pleased when Lovren nearly killed someone in the kop so donâ€™t think it was a planned tactic.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 17, 2018)

It's funny how a football thread brings out the worst in people... Just read 3 pages of pathetic point scoring. Roll on summer.

Not a bad CL draw for the English teams, think we'll all do well.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2018)

So what do we think to the CL draw. I think Liverpool have a tough time ahead to a Bayern side coming into form. Can't see Mourinho getting anything but a PSG hiding. City will beat Schalke and I think Spurs will drag another big performance to beat Dortmund over two legs. 

As for the Europa league, I have a Homer premonition that Celtic will beat Valencia. I can see Arsenal and Chelsea winning with plenty to spare


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074359085842206725
Fore right !!!!!


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 17, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So what do we think to the CL draw. I think Liverpool have a tough time ahead to a Bayern side coming into form. Can't see Mourinho getting anything but a PSG hiding. City will beat Schalke and I think Spurs will drag another big performance to beat Dortmund over two legs.

As for the Europa league, I have a Homer premonition that Celtic will beat Valencia. I can see Arsenal and Chelsea winning with plenty to spare
		
Click to expand...

Bayern coming into form bro? Itâ€™s 2 months away ðŸ˜†


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Bayern coming into form bro? Itâ€™s 2 months away ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Bayern are 9pts behind Dortmund in the league, hardly ripping it up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074359085842206725
Fore right !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a horrible yard dog.  

Lukaku still blagging a living aswell


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074359085842206725
Fore right !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

One of their better efforts!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 17, 2018)

fundy said:



			to me this looked like a huge error yesterday, kept wasting possession with centre halves shooting from 25 yards out. Shaqiri made a massive difference by actually looking to create chances than just pot shot (albeit he obviously had the lucky gene working well too  )

if pot shotting against De Gea was a Klopp tactic Id see that as a negative not a positive based on the quality you have up front!
		
Click to expand...

I cant argue with you, but at the same time the shoot on sight policy could also be said to have worked as Shaqiri proved. 2 lucky deflections, but if he said to the players, get as many shots in as possible, 36 has got a good chance of some going in. Maybe also after two turgid 0-0's in the last 2 years, he thought ask them a few more questions.

Worked on the day, but wont always work.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2018)

3offTheTee said:



			Which is worse:

1. Your team playing another mid table team at home, winning 2-0 with 10 minutes to go and drawing 2-2.

2. Your team 4th from bottom playing a top 4 side away, drawing 0-0 after 90 minutes and home side win 1-0.

Any reasoning for your decision would be appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Realistically option 2 is worse but psychologically 1 is worse. As us fans are gentle and sensitive souls, where expectations matter, then 1 will hurt more. Nothing logical about football .


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			It's funny how a football thread brings out the worst in people... Just read 3 pages of pathetic point scoring. Roll on summer.

*Not a bad CL draw for the English teams, think we'll all do well.*

Click to expand...

I can't see United getting anything other than a bit of a spanking from PSG ........................ I just hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			I can't see United getting anything other than a bit of a spanking from PSG ........................ I just hope I'm wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I don't write them off in that. Don't forget PSG will barely break sweat in the French league, they are not tested. Utd are very poor at the moment but they have 2 months to sort themselves out, (if I was MD at Utd I would sack Mourinho but as an Everton fan I hope he stays. Him going is your best chance imo). I can see Utd doing a number on PSG if De Gea plays as we know he can. I think it would have been tougher for you had you drawn one of the other biggies.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

Mourinho sacked!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

Gutted that Mourinho is sacked - thought he was doing a brilliant job ðŸ˜¢

Oh well- time for one of those hero managers - Fat Sam, Hughes ,Moyes


----------



## ger147 (Dec 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Mourinho sacked!!!
		
Click to expand...

Reports last night was it could cost Â£24m to bin him, that's a helluva cheque to write.

But needed to be done IMO...


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 18, 2018)

Party time. ðŸ¤ª


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2018)

Had they just read my post 

Disappointed as he was doing a great job, for everyone else. I hope that is the last we see of him in the PL, poisonous bloke producing horrible football.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 18, 2018)

#wengerin


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

Carrick to take over! Seems a strange one to me. I would have thought Zidane would be flavour of the month. 
If carrick is popular in the dressing room then thatâ€™ll be all thatâ€™s required. Top 4 gone, but if the squad can get along then top 6 is easy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Reports last night was it could cost Â£24m to bin him, that's a helluva cheque to write.

But needed to be done IMO...
		
Click to expand...

How much has he wasted on players of similar value or more? It is pretty much a full back in todays terms so money well spent, scary though that is still.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 18, 2018)

I hope we can somehow convince Poch to leave Spurs but at this point, why would he join us?!


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I hope we can somehow convince Poch to leave Spurs but at this point, why would he join us?!
		
Click to expand...

He's turned down Barcelona and Madrid.  Why on earth would he leave for a mid table club like man u.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			He's turned down Barcelona and Madrid.  Why on earth would he leave for a mid table club like man u.
		
Click to expand...

Because itâ€™s going to a bigger ( far bigger ) club - one of the biggest in the world with as much money as he wants to spend - itâ€™s a massive step up from Spurs to Man Utd. Man Utd in the right hands is one of the best unfortunately- I hope they donâ€™t get Pochettino because i think he can turn them around - hopefully they get Zidane as can see him struggling


----------



## Jensen (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because itâ€™s going to a bigger ( far bigger ) club - one of the biggest in the world with as much money as he wants to spend - itâ€™s a massive step up from Spurs to Man Utd. Man Utd in the right hands is one of the best unfortunately- I hope they donâ€™t get Pochettino because i think he can turn them around - hopefully they get Zidane as can see him struggling
		
Click to expand...

So in effect you're saying Man United are bigger than Barcelona and Real Madrid ðŸ™„


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 18, 2018)

Jensen said:



			So in effect you're saying Man United are bigger than Barcelona and Real Madrid ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Arguably, we are in the right hands but right now weâ€™re not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

Jensen said:



			So in effect you're saying Man United are bigger than Barcelona and Real Madrid ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Pochettino has never â€œturned downâ€ Barcelona - he stated he wouldnâ€™t manage them because of Espanyol Links - would be interesting to see that tested if they actually wanted to speak to him

Real Madrid - was lots of â€œreportsâ€ etc but nothing of anything of substance , and he has said he would have to listen if they did want to speak to him

So I think if any of those three offered him the job then he would leave at the end of the season ( maybe not mid season )

And Man Utd are alongside both Madrid and Barce as the three biggest clubs in the world because all three are a massive leap from Spurs - and with the right manager Utd challenge the two each year.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 18, 2018)

Iâ€™ll extend a hand of thanks to Liverpool FC for expediting his departure. Iâ€™d hug Shaqiri if I saw him and his glorious calves.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2018)

The manager isn't the only problem that needs sorting.

New manager, same management, same outcome.

More short termism won't fix anything.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 18, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			The manager isn't the only problem that needs sorting.

New manager, same management, same outcome.

More short termism won't fix anything.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s an odd way to look at it.

Changing the manager often changes the outcome. If he can train the players more effectively, set them up better tactically and motivate them properly then we would improve.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

Maureenâ€™s problem was it was all about him.
If you have a fallout with a player you donâ€™t leave him out to the detriment of the team.
He was a bad appointment in the first place so you have to look at the people who gave him the job.
Can they be trusted not to do the same again.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 18, 2018)

Surely Mr Hodgson  is the man to take Yernited forward.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™ll extend a hand of thanks to Liverpool FC for expediting his departure. Iâ€™d hug Shaqiri if I saw him and his glorious calves.
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome.
Just hope no other prem team will employ him.
Glad to see the back of him. 
Thereâ€™s not many people I donâ€™t like but he is one, donâ€™t know why I just canâ€™t take to him.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Surely Mr Hodgson  is the man to take Yernited forward.
		
Click to expand...

Na heâ€™s got a better TEAM where he is!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2018)

Great news this morning as I never wanted him in the first place.
I really canâ€™t see and I donâ€™t want Ponch,I canâ€™t see him leaving Spurs.

I suspect it will be a big name again someone whoâ€™s been successful in Europe.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Great news this morning as I never wanted him in the first place.
I really canâ€™t see and I donâ€™t want Ponch,I canâ€™t see him leaving Spurs.

I suspect it will be a big name again someone whoâ€™s been successful in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Rafa?!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Rafa?!
		
Click to expand...

Good shout he looks unhappy with Ashley.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Thatâ€™s an odd way to look at it.

Changing the manager often changes the outcome. If he can train the players more effectively, set them up better tactically and motivate them properly then we would improve.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, it's looking at the bigger picture.

The outcome has been the same for the past 3 managers.

The clubs management is clearly flawed, there's no coherent vision.

Put as many managers as you like in but if the general approach is flawed you're not going to achieve.

Look @ Citeh and Liverpool's management for illustrative examples of how to run a club successfully long term.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			You have to look at the people who gave him the job.
Can they be trusted not to do the same again.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.

Can they be trusted? Not based on their record so far.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 18, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Great news this morning as I never wanted him in the first place.
I really canâ€™t see and I donâ€™t want Ponch,I canâ€™t see him leaving Spurs.

I suspect it will be a big name again someone whoâ€™s been successful in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Any successful European manager committing to go to Utd will want some assurances about the squad. Changing the manager might be worth a few more points but it won't see Utd get from 6th to 4th. That would need Utd to win 4 more games than the team currently in 4th, and for Arsenal in 5th to have a poor run too. 

Would any top players go to a club that doesn't have CL football, and maybe no Europa League if things aren't turned around?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Any successful European manager committing to go to Utd will want some assurances about the squad. Changing the manager might be worth a few more points but it won't see Utd get from 6th to 4th. That would need Utd to win 4 more games than the team currently in 4th, and for Arsenal in 5th to have a poor run too.

Would any top players go to a club that doesn't have CL football, and maybe no Europa League if things aren't turned around?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect this season 4th would take some doing but I wouldnâ€™t count it out.
Jose has been a joke this season far too many changes and decisions a top manager wouldnâ€™t have made.
I certainly wouldnâ€™t worry about top players not coming if they are wanted.
Also top players are not everything,look at City,just a top manager that can get the team playing unbelievable football.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Maureenâ€™s problem was it was all about him.
If you have a fallout with a player you donâ€™t leave him out to the detriment of the team.
He was a bad appointment in the first place so you have to look at the people who gave him the job.
Can they be trusted not to do the same again.
		
Click to expand...

Su


clubchamp98 said:



			Maureenâ€™s problem was it was all about him.
If you have a fallout with a player you donâ€™t leave him out to the detriment of the team.
He was a bad appointment in the first place so you have to look at the people who gave him the job.
Can they be trusted not to do the same again.
		
Click to expand...

Surely Alex Ferguson had a hand in his appointment....bit of concern considering he recommended David Moyes


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			No it hasnâ€™t, Jose won you trophies and got you to 2nd in the PL, the standard of football may of dropped for the fans, but you knew exactly what you were getting when Jose was signed and he delivered some of that.
City and LPool as examples!! Ha Ha, thatâ€™ll be the Club bought out with Oil money and constantly under investigation for their money dealings and Lpool, now on a strong footing, some fans of whom are still not happy with the owners and still not won a trophy in........
If Lpool keep Klopp theyâ€™ll be succesful, but prior to him theyâ€™ve been through a bit of turmoil with owners and managers.
So not sure how you see them as illustrative examples!
		
Click to expand...

Ok.

Both have a clear vision of where they want to be, how they want to get there and provide a foundation / support for their teams  / managers to achieve.

It's basic management Paul.

We have no coherent managerment, replacing the manager won't fix that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Any successful European manager committing to go to Utd will want some assurances about the squad. Changing the manager might be worth a few more points but it won't see Utd get from 6th to 4th. That would need Utd to win 4 more games than the team currently in 4th, and for Arsenal in 5th to have a poor run too.

Would any top players go to a club that doesn't have CL football, and maybe no Europa League if things aren't turned around?
		
Click to expand...

Next appointment is key and what he does is key - Utd could hit the same drought that hit Liverpool , even if Pochettino takes the job - is he good enough ? Can he attract the better players. Utd have thrown away a lot of money since Taggert left both on players and managers , other clubs are more attractive for players at the moment , would it ever get to stage where they need to sell to buy and are going to be battle Everton or West Ham etc for those 7th/8th spot


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2018)

Some wag has just pointed out that Moyes still has 5 months left on his Utd contract and is available .

Biggest loser, also lifted from the internet, The Lowry Hotel in Manchester where Mourinho has been staying. Without room service included the estimate for his stay is around Â£500k. Considering the housing available in the area I am amazed that he chose to stay in there for the duration. Cheaper to rent a mansion and hire a cleaner and cook.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			They have now!
Just like Utd had with the same owners under Fergie!
Did Utd become the biggest club in the world without all of that?
		
Click to expand...

Super, let's agree to agree. I have work to do.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 18, 2018)

Opportunity for Giggsy?


----------



## Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

As an Arsenal fan I'm gutted Mourinho has been sacked 

It's been needing to happen for a long time though, the complete imbalance in the squad and cohesion it's going to need someone that can work with that, would it be a surprise if we see Conte there next season. 

I can't see a top manager anywhere in the world leavung a job at another top club mid season to go to Utd with the state of things.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2018)

Wolf said:



			I can't see a top manager anywhere in the world leavung a job at another top club mid season to go to Utd with the state of things.
		
Click to expand...

Don't underestimate the size of the wages paid out by PL teams. It's a no brainer, 3 yr deal at 2-4 x existing salary and if you get sacked you get a massive pay off and go back to your previous country exclaiming how the PL is daft for managers. Credibility largely stays the same but they are significantly richer.

Gary Neville has posted some good comments today. He has stated how Utd need to look at what they want first of all, "My view is they need someone who meets the three key principles of that football club - the promotion of youth, entertaining football and to win football matches. " , and then go from there. Mourinho never fitted that brief, not all 3 aspects. Find a manger who suits the DNA of the club, not a panic appointment like Jose.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't underestimate the size of the wages paid out by PL teams. It's a no brainer, 3 yr deal at 2-4 x existing salary and if you get sacked you get a massive pay off and go back to your previous country exclaiming how the PL is daft for managers. Credibility largely stays the same but they are significantly richer.

Gary Neville has posted some good comments today. He has stated how Utd need to look at what they want first of all, "My view is they need someone who meets the three key principles of that football club - the promotion of youth, entertaining football and to win football matches. " , and then go from there. Mourinho never fitted that brief, not all 3 aspects. Find a manger who suits the DNA of the club, not a panic appointment like Jose.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not underestimating their spending power at all by I do think the reputation of the club is not what it was to managers that would be looked at as viable options.

Clubs a shambles with how they've appointed managers in recent years with Moyes, Van Gaal and now Maureen. The squad is hugely imbalanced with no identity, easy to blame Maureen for that but they were just as bland and lopsided under Moyes and Van Gaal, Maureen just made it worse in some areas.

I think a manager needs to look at Utd now not as a top echelon club of yester year but as a project that obviously some built in huge potential but it is a project nonetheless and a new manager isn't going to take that group straight to league titles without an overhaul and that will take a while.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2018)

Wolf - Spot on . They are similar to Arsenal under Wenger at the moment, better players though I would say. It will take a couple of seasons to really turn them around and that is difficult if they can not tempt players with CL football. Top players seem to want that as a given and they may lose some big names as well as struggle to gain new, top, ones. The alternative is they end up over paying on wages, eg Sanchez, to make up for it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 18, 2018)

Kloppâ€™s gotta hatrick


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 18, 2018)

So much potential in that United squad - a team that has Pogba, Lingard, Mata, Martial, Sanchez and Rashford should be playing some of the most entertaining football in the league. Was a matter of time before Jose got the boot, just curious now to see who will step in. Would not be good for United if they have to use a Caretaker for the rest of this season before starting a fresh in summer, which is one of the rumours I've been reading. I can see Zidane or Pochettino taking it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 18, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074977641999097856


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Opportunity for Giggsy?
		
Click to expand...

Giggsy who looks to have turned a half decent Wales side into a stinking pile of poo. Actually yes get Giggs in, that would be the death knell for Man Utd for sure.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Giggsy who looks to have turned a half decent Wales side into a stinking pile of poo. Actually yes get Giggs in, that would be the death knell for Man Utd for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Yes never a job for Giggsy until heâ€™s actually has a proven record and that may never happen.
Iâ€™ve said it for years Fergie should have taken him under his wing years ago.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes never a job for Giggsy until heâ€™s actually has a proven record and that may never happen.
Iâ€™ve said it for years Fergie should have taken him under his wing years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Giggs had opportunities to go down the ladder to lower levels as a manager and didnâ€™t want too. 

30 years ago he may have got the job at end of his career, but now the topmclubs need a manager with stature. Something he doesnâ€™t have, despite what he may have felt.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Su


Surely Alex Ferguson had a hand in his appointment....bit of concern considering he recommended David Moyes
		
Click to expand...

Well if thatâ€™s the case then they need to stop taking his advice.
Heâ€™s had his day .
Itâ€™s a tough one but the next manager is crucial for the club and the direction itâ€™s going.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

Pretty much my entire social media feed is littered with Utd fans calling for Zidane as manager like he's the next Messiah. 

He did well with Real in Europe,. He was a phenomenal player one of my all time faves in fact but I do not see him as a good fit for Utd. Just can't see him being a manager that goes to a team that needs a complete turn around.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

Seem that the two guys being talked about are Southgate and Blanc - please please please be true

Hopefully they donâ€™t get someone like Allegri or Simeone


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seem that the two guys being talked about are Southgate and Blanc - please please please be true

Hopefully they donâ€™t get someone like Allegri or Simeone
		
Click to expand...

Someone,couldnâ€™t think of anyone worse,total thug


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2018)

Can't see Southgate leaving England for United, especially in their current state. Same with Allegri. Why leave a club doing so well and top of the league. I could see Simeone taking it though if offered but think Blanc will be a strong contender and must tick a lot of the boxes for the board. Big job for whoever and becoming a bit of a poisoned chalice these days


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			I can't see United getting anything other than a bit of a spanking from PSG ........................ I just hope I'm wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly theirs "gamesmanship" is up there with the best but they aren't a great side and can be got at. It's not a write off game IMO .


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some wag has just pointed out that Moyes still has 5 months left on his Utd contract and is available .

Biggest loser, also lifted from the internet, The Lowry Hotel in Manchester where Mourinho has been staying. Without room service included the estimate for his stay is around Â£500k. Considering the housing available in the area I am amazed that he chose to stay in there for the duration. Cheaper to rent a mansion and hire a cleaner and cook.
		
Click to expand...

Had heard that United picked up the tab. First 3 months was on them while he considered relocating from London, but then he convinced them to keep it running.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Had heard that United picked up the tab. First 3 months was on them while he considered relocating from London, but then he convinced them to keep it running.
		
Click to expand...

Still crazy though. No form of home life either. Anyone who has spent time in a hotel, even a nice one, knows it feels odd.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Still crazy though. No form of home life either. Anyone who has spent time in a hotel, even a nice one, knows it feels odd.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. He had a few rooms knocked into 1 as well, so it was basically a large suite, but as you say a rather odd environment to be in for 2 years.

He also made all their home games pre match meetings with the squad at a Manchester hotel, rather than at the ground which I found odd. Maybe he was employed by Manchester Council with the sole aim of keeping the hotel trade thriving.


----------



## Junior (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm not disappointed to see him go.  He won 3 trophies in his first season and i was hopeful, but at the end , we are now an utter shower of a team who can't string passes together.   I'd love Allegri but I wouldnt say no to Roberto Martinez.  I think his teams are good in possession and try and play attacking football and that's what we need.  As for Southgate, Giggs et al.  No thank you !


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 18, 2018)

Roberto Martinez? People forgetting what he did to Everton now that he's Belgium manager. We were absolutely dreadful in his last season, constantly giving late goals away due to his awful tactics and lack of defensive understanding. United don't have the defence to play the Martinez way, he'd get them playing some nice attacking football but not convinced he's good enough to turn United around.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2018)

As a Saints fan I would be delighted if Utd went for either Klopp or Poch then you can feel what it's like to be in our shoes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075075156727476226


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075075156727476226

Click to expand...

Genuine question because I personally think itâ€™s fine that we get so much abuse because success brings that but - how did you feel over your lifetime seeing the abuse LFC have taken when youâ€™ve never seen them successful in a sustained fashion?

Doesnâ€™t it make you a bit more restrained to mock your rivals when, at this stage, youâ€™ve done nothing of note even though itâ€™s the best team youâ€™ve seen LFC have that you can genuinely remember?

As biased as you might think I am, you canâ€™t deny Iâ€™m pessimistic as hell about Man Utd and donâ€™t big us up where it isnâ€™t justified. If I was a LFC fan, Iâ€™d be somewhat reserved about gloating because it generally ends in tears.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Genuine question because I personally think itâ€™s fine that we get so much abuse because success brings that but - how did you feel over your lifetime seeing the abuse LFC have taken when youâ€™ve never seen them successful in a sustained fashion?
		
Click to expand...

Umm Iâ€™m not sure how old you think I am but I have seen us have success over a significant about of time - and Iâ€™m not sure you are getting â€œabuseâ€ - itâ€™s just funny mash ups of Mourinho getting sacked. 




			Doesnâ€™t it make you a bit more restrained to mock your rivals when, at this stage, youâ€™ve done nothing of note even though itâ€™s the best team youâ€™ve seen LFC have that you can genuinely remember?

As biased as you might think I am, you canâ€™t deny Iâ€™m pessimistic as hell about Man Utd and donâ€™t big us up where it isnâ€™t justified. If I was a LFC fan, Iâ€™d be somewhat reserved about gloating because it generally ends in tears.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure how you have got gloating from a video taking the Micheal out of Maureen getting fired ? 

Are you not right now reading a touch more into just a funny video which is all it is. 

Iâ€™m sure I remember the hundred of videos produced after Karius made his error in the CL - a good number of them were funny and many produced by Man Utd fans 

Oh and I can remember a number of teams better including the best team I have seen in the top flight


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm Iâ€™m not sure how old you think I am but I have seen us have success over a significant about of time - and Iâ€™m not sure you are getting â€œabuseâ€ - itâ€™s just funny mash ups of Mourinho getting sacked.



Iâ€™m not sure how you have got gloating from a video taking the Micheal out of Maureen getting fired ?

Are you not right now reading a touch more into just a funny video which is all it is.

Iâ€™m sure I remember the hundred of videos produced after Karius made his error in the CL - a good number of them were funny and many produced by Man Utd fans

Oh and I can remember a number of teams better including the best team I have seen in the top flight
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure I remember you and a few others not taking the banter so well when itâ€™s aimed at you ðŸ˜³


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 18, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™m sure I remember you and a few others not taking the banter so well when itâ€™s aimed at you ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my point. Short memories.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm Iâ€™m not sure how old you think I am but I have seen us have success over a significant about of time - and Iâ€™m not sure you are getting â€œabuseâ€ - itâ€™s just funny mash ups of Mourinho getting sacked.



Iâ€™m not sure how you have got gloating from a video taking the Micheal out of Maureen getting fired ?

Are you not right now reading a touch more into just a funny video which is all it is.

Iâ€™m sure I remember the hundred of videos produced after Karius made his error in the CL - a good number of them were funny and many produced by Man Utd fans

Oh and I can remember a number of teams better including the best team I have seen in the top flight
		
Click to expand...

I do apologise if Iâ€™m remembering you wrong, I thought you were about 40-45. 

This isnâ€™t an isolated example - you are very quick to laugh about Man Utd from a position of lower standing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™m sure I remember you and a few others not taking the banter so well when itâ€™s aimed at you ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not banter then,itâ€™s abuse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I do apologise if Iâ€™m remembering you wrong, I thought you were about 40-45.

This isnâ€™t an isolated example - you are very quick to laugh about Man Utd from a position of lower standing.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Iâ€™m over 45 and certainly remember the 80â€™s but Iâ€™m sure you donâ€™t want a history lesson of football in the 80â€™s.

Why i and it appears lots of others laugh at Man Utd when things go wrong - Man Utd fans not exactly free of guilt - they even sing about Liverpool in games when they arenâ€™t even playing against Liverpool - there has been a lot of arrogance from some Utd fans over the past 20 years - so when Utd start going through manager after manager spending money after money and it all not working them fingers will be pointed at them and people will laugh at them - itâ€™s nothing different to what they have done over the years.

But thatâ€™s all part and parcel of the sport now - only have to look at what a Chelsea fan posts on here , suspect 90% of his posts are directed at Liverpool - most just ignore it.

No one is posting anything personal or insulting - itâ€™s just funny vids being sent around the Internet. Guess you need to suck it up a little and get used to it - donâ€™t expect it will stop at any point soon


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2018)

Let the Liverpool fans have their fun we are not even at Xmas yet.
Fair play to Klopp for getting them up there but you get the same for 2nd as 4th.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes Iâ€™m over 45 and certainly remember the 80â€™s but Iâ€™m sure you donâ€™t want a history lesson of football in the 80â€™s.

Why i and it appears lots of others laugh at Man Utd when things go wrong - Man Utd fans not exactly free of guilt - they even sing about Liverpool in games when they arenâ€™t even playing against Liverpool - there has been a lot of arrogance from some Utd fans over the past 20 years - so when Utd start going through manager after manager spending money after money and it all not working them fingers will be pointed at them and people will laugh at them - itâ€™s nothing different to what they have done over the years.

But thatâ€™s all part and parcel of the sport now - only have to look at what a Chelsea fan posts on here , suspect 90% of his posts are directed at Liverpool - most just ignore it.

No one is posting anything personal or insulting - itâ€™s just funny vids being sent around the Internet. Guess you need to suck it up a little and get used to it - donâ€™t expect it will stop at any point soon
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the way you throw one of your hissy fits if anyone  has a laugh at your expense or even dares to link a Liverpool player with another club. 
Which usually ends with you getting egg on your face ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Fair play to Klopp for getting them up there but you get the same for 2nd as 4th.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you do, Champions League football the following season. Something I don't think United will be getting ðŸ¤£


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes Iâ€™m over 45 and certainly remember the 80â€™s but Iâ€™m sure you donâ€™t want a history lesson of football in the 80â€™s.

Why i and it appears lots of others laugh at Man Utd when things go wrong - Man Utd fans not exactly free of guilt - *they even sing about Liverpool in games when they arenâ€™t even playing against Liverpool -* there has been a lot of arrogance from some Utd fans over the past 20 years - so when Utd start going through manager after manager spending money after money and it all not working them fingers will be pointed at them and people will laugh at them - itâ€™s nothing different to what they have done over the years.

But thatâ€™s all part and parcel of the sport now - only have to look at what a Chelsea fan posts on here , suspect 90% of his posts are directed at Liverpool - most just ignore it.

No one is posting anything personal or insulting - itâ€™s just funny vids being sent around the Internet. Guess you need to suck it up a little and get used to it - donâ€™t expect it will stop at any point soon
		
Click to expand...

All fans do that though donâ€™t they?

Other than that though Iâ€™d say you have it pretty much spot on  

I mean,  Shock horror rival fans revel in rivals misfortune. Of fans could only mock clubs less successful than theirs then there would be a lot of fans on here whoâ€™d need to keep quiet.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

Wow ......................... Christmas has come early in Slimeland!
At last I now have some optimism going forward.
JM got what he deserved because he genuinely thought he was bigger than the club and it always had to be about him.
Many are saying that the players got him sacked, well, they didn't ........................... he did.
Time after time he criticised his players in public and you just can't do that and still expect their respect.
A happy work force is always going to perform better than an unhappy one, just what did he expect?
Square pegs, round holes and public humiliation just doesn't work and it never will.
The next full time appointment is obviously key.
Of all the names currently being banded about, Poch seems the obvious choice and, indeed, would be my second choice.
Zidane, no thanks. I'm not sure whether he could build a team from a struggling position.
Blanc, good call but, again, I'm not sure about his ability to mend a sinking ship.
Simeone, you're having a laugh. He's already said that he doesn't want to learn English!
Giggs, seriously?
My first choice would be Eddie Howe.
What he's done at Bournemouth is just superb. He's loyal to his players, is not afraid to use youth and plays an attractive brand of football.
He's young, he's English and totally understands Premier League football's demands.
I know he's inexperienced regarding managing a 'big' club, but he always will be until someone gives him a chance.
Whoever comes in, just release the shackles and watch them go!!
We have so much attacking talent .......................... let's use them!
Come on Eddie, you know you want to.





Now, what to do with Ed Woodward?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			Wow ......................... Christmas has come early in Slimeland!
At last I now have some optimism going forward.
JM got what he deserved because he genuinely thought he was bigger than the club and it always had to be about him.
Many are saying that the players got him sacked, well, they didn't ........................... he did.
Time after time he criticised his players in public and you just can't do that and still expect their respect.
A happy work force is always going to perform better than an unhappy one, just what did he expect?
Square pegs, round holes and public humiliation just doesn't work and it never will.
The next full time appointment is obviously key.
Of all the names currently being banded about, Poch seems the obvious choice and, indeed, would be my second choice.
Zidane, no thanks. I'm not sure whether he could build a team from a struggling position.
Blanc, good call but, again, I'm not sure about his ability to mend a sinking ship.
Simeone, you're having a laugh. He's already said that he doesn't want to learn English!
Giggs, seriously?
My first choice would be Eddie Howe.
What he's done at Bournemouth is just superb. He's loyal to his players, is not afraid to use youth and plays an attractive brand of football.
He's young, he's English and totally understands Premier League football's demands.
I know he's inexperienced regarding managing a 'big' club, but he always will be until someone gives him a chance.
Whoever comes in, just release the shackles and watch them go!!
We have so much attacking talent .......................... let's use them!
Come on Eddie, you know you want to.





Now, what to do with Ed Woodward?
		
Click to expand...

I like the idea of giving job yo Howe int hat heâ€™s young and English. But he struggled to handle the step up to Burnley.....  He does play attractive football, but not sure he is a great defensive coach. Would likely be a cheap option, but unless it happens by January (which it wonâ€™t) then I donâ€™t see it happening. His stock was high 4 weeks ago, but now on a poor run. If bmouth drop down the league he will have no chance.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

I thinf the job would be too big for Howe. 
Heâ€™d be under massive pressure from the start. 
I bigger name or foreign coach would  get more time.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 18, 2018)

The main difference for me is that United fans gave it out having won stuff, Chelsea fans the same. Clubs of less successful sides don't tend to be so chirpy, and even with rivalries tend to show a bit more respect.

Some Liverpool fans seem a bit desperate to be giving it out, but all a bit premature for me. They've got a fantastic side, so revel in that rather than get dragged into the gutter with name calling and crappy memes. I can understand it though, having been the laughing stock of the rivalry for many a year, but I'd personally wait to win something first. I think most of the match going and local Liverpool fans tend to be a bit more on the same page on this than the Internet/armchair mob who need instant gratification and likes. 

Ultimately United won far more under Mourinho than Liverpool under Klopp to date. Ones a overriding success and one's an unmitigated failure which says a lot about the mentality of the respective fanbases.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



*I think the job would be too big for Howe.*
Heâ€™d be under massive pressure from the start.
I bigger name or foreign coach would  get more time.
		
Click to expand...

But that's my point, nobody knows until these 'young, inexperienced' managers actually get the opportunity to show what they can do.
It's a risk for sure, but I think he'd be able to step up.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			But that's my point, nobody knows until these 'young, inexperienced' managers actually get the opportunity to show what they can do.
It's a risk for sure, but I think he'd be able to step up.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 
Just how I see it


----------



## chrisd (Dec 18, 2018)

I hope that United dont go for Hodgson ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2018)

I would love to cock up my job and get paid Â£24m to leave ðŸ˜²


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 18, 2018)

Manchester United appointing a caretaker manager is simply ridiculous. They should get in whoever they want.

The whole club has lost its way, themarrogamc


chrisd said:



			I hope that United dont go for Hodgson ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I reckon weâ€™re pretty safe on that front!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I would love to cock up my job and get paid Â£24m to leave ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Basically getting the sack & winning the Euro lottery.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 18, 2018)

Makes me laugh. A man who has a stand named after him puts one name forward to take his place, the board give that man next to no time, fans turn on him and Moyes is out. They bring in a big expierienced name in LVG, fans turn on him and hes out. Board bring in a man who although disliked, has won plenty and after 2.5 yrs is gone.
Would Sir AF be given the time these days and by the current Utd board to do what he did? I doubt it. Fans want the success now, not next year or the one after that.
Going for another "big" name wouldnt be my choice, go for someone vibrant and more youthful.......but then again no dont, I like Utd losing


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Makes me laugh. A man who has a stand named after him puts one name forward to take his place, the board give that man next to no time, fans turn on him and Moyes is out. They bring in a big expierienced name in LVG, fans turn on him and hes out. Board bring in a man who although disliked, has won plenty and after 2.5 yrs is gone.
Would Sir AF be given the time these days and by the current Utd board to do what he did? I doubt it. Fans want the success now, not next year or the one after that.
Going for another "big" name wouldnt be my choice, go for someone vibrant and more youthful.......but then again no dont, I like Utd losing

Click to expand...

Add to the fact that he lost vidic, Ferdinand at the same time.. also lost gill behind the scenes.. you canâ€™t just replace talent like that and working relationships at once yet expect success 

We will never know but had man united been more pacient and kept Moyes for his full contract I think they would be title contenders season on season rather than also runs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			Wow ......................... Christmas has come early in Slimeland!
At last I now have some optimism going forward.
JM got what he deserved because he genuinely thought he was bigger than the club and it always had to be about him.
Many are saying that the players got him sacked, well, they didn't ........................... he did.
Time after time he criticised his players in public and you just can't do that and still expect their respect.
A happy work force is always going to perform better than an unhappy one, just what did he expect?
Square pegs, round holes and public humiliation just doesn't work and it never will.
The next full time appointment is obviously key.
Of all the names currently being banded about, Poch seems the obvious choice and, indeed, would be my second choice.
Zidane, no thanks. I'm not sure whether he could build a team from a struggling position.
Blanc, good call but, again, I'm not sure about his ability to mend a sinking ship.
Simeone, you're having a laugh. He's already said that he doesn't want to learn English!
Giggs, seriously?
My first choice would be Eddie Howe.
What he's done at Bournemouth is just superb. He's loyal to his players, is not afraid to use youth and plays an attractive brand of football.
He's young, he's English and totally understands Premier League football's demands.
I know he's inexperienced regarding managing a 'big' club, but he always will be until someone gives him a chance.
Whoever comes in, just release the shackles and watch them go!!
We have so much attacking talent .......................... let's use them!
Come on Eddie, you know you want to.





Now, what to do with Ed Woodward?
		
Click to expand...

The Glazier love Woodward - wasnâ€™t he the banker that helped them buy the club ? 

Howe is a brave shout but I canâ€™t see Utd taking a step like that - i think for him he needs to take the next step up first to a Everton or maybe West Ham or even Spurs - a team with a bit more expectations- to go from Bournemouth to Man Utd is massive leap and donâ€™t see the owners being that bold. 

They will look throughout Europe and try and blow a manager away with the offer of funds etc - maybe someone like Loew or even Deshcamps but I think itâ€™s going to be a name manager


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 18, 2018)

Surprised no one has offered Pogba as a possibility...

Would appear he enjoys pulling the strings...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Surprised no one has offered Pogba as a possibility...

Would appear he enjoys pulling the strings...
		
Click to expand...

Who ever gets the job needs to tell him & Lingard to grow up. 

Roy Keane ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2018)

Had to laugh at sky sports news who said that mark hughesâ€™ time at city would rule him out of the united job. I thought him being shit would be a bigger issue


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			As a Saints fan I would be delighted if Utd went for either Klopp or Poch then you can feel what it's like to be in our shoes  

Click to expand...

Danny Ings won for you on Saturday, how ungrateful!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

Dando said:



			Had to laugh at sky sports news who said that mark hughesâ€™ time at city would rule him out of the united job. I thought him being shit would be a bigger issue
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you havenâ€™t see Paul Inceâ€™s choice ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Danny Ings won for you on Saturday, how ungrateful!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh OK. Wonder how many other games we would have won with VvD, Mane, Lallana


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Obviously you havenâ€™t see Paul Inceâ€™s choice ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Nope, please enlighten me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

Dando said:



			Nope, please enlighten me
		
Click to expand...

"You've got two managers who know the club inside out and were there at the start of Sir Alex's reign"



Paul Ince says #MUFC should look no further than Steve Bruce or Mark Hughes - and that both have the credentials to keep the job long term. 



bbc.in/2SPyepC


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I like the idea of giving job yo Howe int hat heâ€™s young and English. But he struggled to handle the step up to Burnley.....  He does play attractive football, but not sure he is a great defensive coach.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse my ignorance,  but do pro teams  not have defensive coaches who do that roll? 
I think Eddie Howe is an excellent shout come to think of it. Be surprised if he gets it though, Man Utd have to go big with managers from now on I think.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

Dando said:



			Nope, please enlighten me
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘†ðŸ‘†ðŸ‘† what Phil said ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Oh OK. Wonder how many other games we would have won with VvD, Mane, Lallana  

Click to expand...

Canâ€™t wait for big bucks then complain we stole your players.
You are where you are because you DO sell your players and until you stop doing that it wonâ€™t change.
Thatâ€™s how the transfer market works.
What have you done with all that money?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Canâ€™t wait for big bucks then complain we stole your players.
You are where you are because you DO sell your players and until you stop doing that it wonâ€™t change.
Thatâ€™s how the transfer market works.
What have you done with all that money?
		
Click to expand...

That's a load of rubbish and you know it. Players hold all the power these days, if they want to move to a bigger club then they will, either for a transfer fee or run down their contract and go for nothing. I'm pretty sure Southampton would rather retain top players than get transfer fees.


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			ðŸ‘†ðŸ‘†ðŸ‘† what Phil said ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Comedy gold! ðŸ¤ªðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

Dando said:



			Comedy gold! ðŸ¤ªðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Bit rude,but good for his post count ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Canâ€™t wait for big bucks then complain we stole your players.
You are where you are because you DO sell your players and until you stop doing that it wonâ€™t change.
Thatâ€™s how the transfer market works.
What have you done with all that money?
		
Click to expand...

this holds true until Barca come knocking for your players then the rules change????


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

fundy said:



			this holds true until Barca come knocking for your players then the rules change????
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Tek a bow son.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			The main difference for me is that United fans gave it out having won stuff, Chelsea fans the same. Clubs of less successful sides don't tend to be so chirpy, and even with rivalries tend to show a bit more respect.

Some Liverpool fans seem a bit desperate to be giving it out, but all a bit premature for me. They've got a fantastic side, so revel in that rather than get dragged into the gutter with name calling and crappy memes. I can understand it though, having been the laughing stock of the rivalry for many a year, but I'd personally wait to win something first. I think most of the match going and local Liverpool fans tend to be a bit more on the same page on this than the Internet/armchair mob who need instant gratification and likes.

Ultimately United won far more under Mourinho than Liverpool under Klopp to date. Ones a overriding success and one's an unmitigated failure which says a lot about the mentality of the respective fanbases.
		
Click to expand...

Tremendous post. Well worth a bump.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 18, 2018)

KDB has just scored a blinder in the Mickey Mouse cup. He is class.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Tremendous post. Well worth a bump.
		
Click to expand...

Good post yes but footballs changed.
Trophies now for the big clubs are the league and the C/L thatâ€™s it.
Yes the FA cup is a great day out but thatâ€™s it.
Generally the big clubs will put out players who wonâ€™t play in all the big games.
Jose played awful football and his tactics were questionable,when did any Utd team put 11 men behind the ball and play for a draw.
Putting midfielders at centre back when you have a 100 million pounds worth of defenders to choose from.
As I see it we have lots going forward and Iâ€™m sure a new manager will get more out of them.
As for the defenders we could lose Rojo,Jones,Smalling and Lindelof very easily.Even Young and Valencia are getting on now and wonâ€™t last much longer.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Glazier love Woodward - wasnâ€™t he the banker that helped them buy the club ?

*Howe is a brave shout but I canâ€™t see Utd taking a step like that* - i think for him he needs to take the next step up first to a Everton or maybe West Ham or even Spurs - a team with a bit more expectations- to go from Bournemouth to Man Utd is massive leap and donâ€™t see the owners being that bold.

They will look throughout Europe and try and blow a manager away with the offer of funds etc - maybe someone like Loew or even Deshcamps but* I think itâ€™s going to be a name manager*

Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I think you're right on both counts. 
Do you think Howe could be a good fit?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			That's a load of rubbish and you know it. Players hold all the power these days, if they want to move to a bigger club then they will, either for a transfer fee or run down their contract and go for nothing. I'm pretty sure Southampton would rather retain top players than get transfer fees.
		
Click to expand...

If your players are not happy they will move .
Same for Liverpool!
But sitting on the bench with the wages we pay is not that hard to stomach.
Sitting on your bench I assume is not so well paid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Good post yes but footballs changed.
Trophies now for the big clubs are the league and the C/L thatâ€™s it.
Yes the FA cup is a great day out but thatâ€™s it.
Generally the big clubs will put out players who wonâ€™t play in all the big games.
Jose played awful football and his tactics were questionable,when did any Utd team put 11 men behind the ball and play for a draw.
Putting midfielders at centre back when you have a 100 million pounds worth of defenders to choose from.
As I see it we have lots going forward and Iâ€™m sure a new manager will get more out of them.
As for the defenders we could lose Rojo,Jones,Smalling and Lindelof very easily.Even Young and Valencia are getting on now and wonâ€™t last much longer.
		
Click to expand...

But Mourinho won the Europa League to bring back CL football this season which is exactly what the board and fans wanted and whether you agree or not, this and the league cup will count as trophies won. Yes there is a definite preference but other managers have used a "mere" league cup win to go onto keep jobs/move jobs and then progress

I won't argue that the way United have played is turgid and he clearly lost the players and some of those he bought aren't up to it and some simply weren't interested in putting a shift in for him. Interesting to see who they appoint and if it's a caretaker for the season whether the players buy into their plans in lieu of a marquee appointment


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

fundy said:



			this holds true until Barca come knocking for your players then the rules change????
		
Click to expand...

No it dosnt anyone whoâ€™s not happy I would just sell.
But make sure you get top dollar thatâ€™s what everyone else will do.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 18, 2018)

Steve Barnes, sorry Bruce, has done a brilliant job at Leddersford Town, and solved crimes while doing it, he'd be perfect for the job.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			Unfortunately, I think you're right on both counts. 
Do you think Howe could be a good fit?
		
Click to expand...

He could be - but would need at least 3 season to build and I donâ€™t think teams give that these days unless , when the club donâ€™t even give Moyes one season then I donâ€™t expect they would give a young fresh manager a could of years to build everything back up. Both Spurs and Liverpool have done with their various managers and both clubs look better for it - will Man Utd have the patience to do it , Fans I can see will but donâ€™t think the club would


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

Slime said:



			Unfortunately, I think you're right on both counts. 
Do you think Howe could be a good fit?
		
Click to expand...

He might not want it the way you treat your managers lately.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			No it dosnt anyone whoâ€™s not happy I would just sell.
But make sure you get top dollar thatâ€™s what everyone else will do.
		
Click to expand...

It does hold true - pretty much every club these days is a feeder club for Barce or Madrid especially if you have South Americanâ€™s - we have lost plenty of players to those two clubs over the years and it wonâ€™t stop - we arenâ€™t at the top of the tree and I suspect no team in the UK is - the two Spanish clubs are so there will always be the threat that one of them come calling and if the player wants to go then they go - itâ€™s what we did to get at VVD and co from Southampton


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It does hold true - pretty much every club these days is a feeder club for Barce or Madrid especially if you have South Americanâ€™s - we have lost plenty of players to those two clubs over the years and it wonâ€™t stop - we arenâ€™t at the top of the tree and I suspect no team in the UK is - the two Spanish clubs are so there will always be the threat that one of them come calling and if the player wants to go then they go - itâ€™s what we did to get at VVD and co from Southampton
		
Click to expand...

It's not clubs that are feeder clubs to Barca or Madrid (although I don't think that's necessarily the case anyway) it's the players and their agents that dictate moves and fees and thats not going to change.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Excuse my ignorance,  but do pro teams  not have defensive coaches who do that roll?
I think Eddie Howe is an excellent shout come to think of it. Be surprised if he gets it though, Man Utd have to go big with managers from now on I think.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, Iâ€™m sure all teams have coaches for all parts of the team, but the manager has the final say and Iâ€™d say that heâ€™s limited in his style. Itâ€™s all pretty footy accepting loses, which at bmouth or a Saints would be fine with the fans. 

 If he was given a few years to get the players in to his style like say Klopp was then it may work, But I still think respectively Man Utd would want quicker results. For that I think he would have them playing Newcastle style, but the defensive players they have are put up to prem league standard imo and that would seriously hamper his tactics.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			If your players are not happy they will move .
Same for Liverpool!
But sitting on the bench with the wages we pay is not that hard to stomach.
Sitting on your bench I assume is not so well paid.
		
Click to expand...

Realistically we canâ€™t pay the wedge you do. Thatâ€™s not a lack of ambition. Itâ€™s being realistic. The players that are willing to sit on your bench arenâ€™t the ones youâ€™d be worried about losing though are they. In the last few years whenever youâ€™ve had a star youâ€™ve lost him and then cried foul of Barcaâ€™s style. 

Our players werenâ€™t unhappy when with us until you declared (not always legally) your interest. Then itâ€™s understandable theyâ€™d leave. Doesnâ€™t mean we canâ€™t be frustrated by it. But saying we should do more is imo arrogance and a lack of understanding how 80% of premier league clubs operate.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It does hold true - pretty much every club these days is a feeder club for Barce or Madrid especially if you have South Americanâ€™s - we have lost plenty of players to those two clubs over the years and it wonâ€™t stop - we arenâ€™t at the top of the tree and I suspect no team in the UK is - the two Spanish clubs are so there will always be the threat that one of them come calling and if the player wants to go then they go - itâ€™s what we did to get at VVD and co from Southampton
		
Click to expand...

We did try to tell you this when they were after Suarez & Coutinho ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			If your players are not happy they will move .
Same for Liverpool!
But sitting on the bench with the wages we pay is not that hard to stomach.
Sitting on your bench I assume is not so well paid.
		
Click to expand...

And how much time do you think VVD, Lallana, Lovren, Mane etc spent sitting on the bench?
Like I said, if Utd poached Klopp I would find it hilarious.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Realistically we canâ€™t pay the wedge you do. Thatâ€™s not a lack of ambition. Itâ€™s being realistic. The players that are willing to sit on your bench arenâ€™t the ones youâ€™d be worried about losing though are they. In the last few years whenever youâ€™ve had a star youâ€™ve lost him and then cried foul of Barcaâ€™s style. 

Our players werenâ€™t unhappy when with us until you declared (not always legally) your interest. Then itâ€™s understandable theyâ€™d leave. Doesnâ€™t mean we canâ€™t be frustrated by it. But saying we should do more is imo arrogance and a lack of understanding how 80% of premier league clubs operate.
		
Click to expand...

Funny that I said the same thing to a Barcelona fan when they took some of our players.
Itâ€™s not arrogance itâ€™s reality, we did everything to keep Coutino but he still wanted to go.
So we made sure Barca paid what we wanted.
But thatâ€™s rare in Liverpool it seems a regular occurrence in your club so you are developing players who then want to move, you need to rethink why they want to leave.

So what do you do with all that money.?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			And how much time do you think VVD, Lallana, Lovren, Mane etc spent sitting on the bench?
Like I said, if Utd poached Klopp I would find it hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t see that ,can you?
But if he wanted to go then I would let him. Nobody is bigger than the club as Maureen has just found out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Canâ€™t see that ,can you?
		
Click to expand...

No I doubt it will happen but would still be hilarious if it did.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Canâ€™t see that ,can you?
But if he wanted to go then I would let him. Nobody is bigger than the club as Maureen has just found out.
		
Click to expand...

More chance of me walking on the moon.
Utd fans wouldnâ€™t allow it


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 18, 2018)

This could be incorrect, but I heard Zidane doesn't speak English. That would count against him surely? They should probably get Deschamps in, Pogba seems to do alright for him! Or didn't he play well under Conte at Juve? Might have my dates wrong. He's available though isn't he?

Possible wishful thinking on my part, but I can't see Poch leaving us mid-season, partly because he wouldn't want to, partly because Levy just wouldn't allow it. So if Utd want him it means putting a caretaker in and trying to thrash it out in the summer. If they do go with a caretaker/interim now then I wouldn't rule out Poch leaving us in summer. Which makes me sad of course. Levy will make it as difficult as possible though of course.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 18, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			This could be incorrect, but I heard Zidane doesn't speak English. That would count against him surely? They should probably get Deschamps in, Pogba seems to do alright for him! Or didn't he play well under Conte at Juve? Might have my dates wrong. He's available though isn't he?

Possible wishful thinking on my part, but I can't see Poch leaving us mid-season, partly because he wouldn't want to, partly because Levy just wouldn't allow it. So if Utd want him it means putting a caretaker in and trying to thrash it out in the summer. If they do go with a caretaker/interim now then I wouldn't rule out Poch leaving us in summer. Which makes me sad of course. Levy will make it as difficult as possible though of course.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46607200

This isn't clear if Poch is ruling himself out or not. As you pinched him from Saints I would obviously offer you my deepest sympathies if Utd poached him from you


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Funny that I said the same thing to a Barcelona fan when they took some of our players.
Itâ€™s not arrogance itâ€™s reality, we did everything to keep Coutino but he still wanted to go.
So we made sure Barca paid what we wanted.
But thatâ€™s rare in Liverpool it seems a regular occurrence in your club so you are developing players who then want to move, you need to rethink why they want to leave.

So what do you do with all that money.?
		
Click to expand...

We have wasted it, as well as having owners take it out. I canâ€™t deny that. But all clubs have been guilty of wasting cash, just like you guys wasted a billion in the 90â€™s. It happens. 

But the whole we need to rethink thing is exactly the arrogance I was referring too. Clubs of our stature canâ€™t hold onto players because theyâ€™d prefer to go to bigger clubs. Itâ€™s just that there are lots of clubs bigger than ours, and only a few bigger than yours. So of course we lose players more often.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			We have wasted it, as well as having owners take it out. I canâ€™t deny that. But all clubs have been guilty of wasting cash, just like you guys wasted a billion in the 90â€™s. It happens. 

But the whole we need to rethink thing is exactly the arrogance I was referring too. Clubs of our stature canâ€™t hold onto players because theyâ€™d prefer to go to bigger clubs. Itâ€™s just that there are lots of clubs bigger than ours, and only a few bigger than yours. So of course we lose players more often.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s life 
Do you take players from other â€œsmallerâ€ clubs thereâ€™s lots smaller than you
Thereâ€™s always someone bigger.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			The main difference for me is that United fans gave it out having won stuff, Chelsea fans the same. Clubs of less successful sides don't tend to be so chirpy, and even with rivalries tend to show a bit more respect.
		
Click to expand...

United fans â€œgaveâ€ it out for decades even before they started winning the title - even through the 80â€™s the Man Utdâ€™s were very vocal in regards the rivalry between the two clubs 




			Some Liverpool fans seem a bit desperate to be giving it out, but all a bit premature for me. They've got a fantastic side, so revel in that rather than get dragged into the gutter with name calling and crappy memes. I can understand it though, having been the laughing stock of the rivalry for many a year, but I'd personally wait to win something first. I think most of the match going and local Liverpool fans tend to be a bit more on the same page on this than the Internet/armchair mob who need instant gratification and likes.
		
Click to expand...

Ignoring all the cheap jibes in regards laughing stocks , armchairs fans and match going fans etc etc ( not sure why some use it as a point scoring exercise ) - Desperate to give it out ? Give what out ? A bit of Mickey takey over Mourinho getting the sack ? Itâ€™s all over the Internet from fans from all over the country - should all fans keep quiet about it ? Itâ€™s nothing more than humour - not sure whatâ€™s premature about it all ?




			Ultimately United won far more under Mourinho than Liverpool under Klopp to date. Ones a overriding success and one's an unmitigated failure which says a lot about the mentality of the respective fanbases.
		
Click to expand...

Overall itâ€™s a post that will have certain giving you virtual high 5â€™s but itâ€™s all a bit strange reaction based on a couple of amusing videos about a manager being fired. Or maybe itâ€™s a case of people posting the poster as opposed to whatâ€™s being posted.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s life
Do you take players from other â€œsmallerâ€ clubs thereâ€™s lots smaller than you
Thereâ€™s always someone bigger.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with that. Iâ€™m simply contesting your assertion that we should do something about it. When quite simply we canâ€™t.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46607200

This isn't clear if Poch is ruling himself out or not. As you pinched him from Saints I would obviously offer you my deepest sympathies if Utd poached him from you  

Click to expand...

Certainly going to keep his options open - social media has Solskear coming in until the end of the season then they go looking and Pochettino will be top of the list with possibly a few players following him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			United fans â€œgaveâ€ it out for decades even before they started winning the title - even through the 80â€™s the Man Utdâ€™s were very vocal in regards the rivalry between the two clubs

Ignoring all the cheap jibes in regards laughing stocks , armchairs fans and match going fans etc etc ( not sure why some use it as a point scoring exercise ) - Desperate to give it out ? Give what out ? A bit of Mickey takey over Mourinho getting the sack ? Itâ€™s all over the Internet from fans from all over the country - should all fans keep quiet about it ? Itâ€™s nothing more than humour - not sure whatâ€™s premature about it all ?



*Failure ? Not sure why Klopp is a failure and if Mourinho was such an overriding success how come he was fired ?*

Overall itâ€™s a post that will have certain giving you virtual high 5â€™s but itâ€™s all a bit strange reaction based on a couple of amusing videos about a manager being fired. Or maybe itâ€™s a case of people posting the poster as opposed to whatâ€™s being posted.
		
Click to expand...

He wasnâ€™t calling Klopp a failure. He was suggesting that Mourinho was considered a failure despite winning and Yet Klopps reign call success without winning anything. He was comparing clubs aspirations .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I totally agree with that. Iâ€™m simply contesting your assertion that we should do something about it. When quite simply we canâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

I know it is not nice losing your top players .
But if you look at the players you have sold , donâ€™t you even think to yourself why canâ€™t we keep them?
I know money talks but was not trying to be arrogant i apologise if thatâ€™s how it came across
itâ€™s a genuine question .
Is it just about money.
Or a mindset thing that they need to move for better football.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly going to keep his options open - social media has Solskear coming in until the end of the season then they go looking and Pochettino will be top of the list with possibly a few players following him.
		
Click to expand...

Thank god we have someone on here who knows everything.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			He wasnâ€™t calling Klopp a failure. He was suggesting that Mourinho was considered a failure despite winning and Yet Klopps reign call success without winning anything. He was comparing clubs aspirations .
		
Click to expand...

Then Iâ€™ll adjust that - Klopp needs to win to  be called an â€œoverriding successâ€ - right now he is just moving the club forward each season - I donâ€™t think I see many suggesting anything about â€œoverriding success â€œ - he has been superb for us and his success is in building a very talented squad that could go and win trophies. 

As for Mourinho - he didnt reach the level the club , fans wanted despite spending a lot of money - yep he won trophies - cups but I donâ€™t expect thatâ€™s anywhere near enough unless the team is also challenging for the title and battling it out with the top teams - I expect if he the team was in the top 4 he wouldnâ€™t have been sacked


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 18, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Thank god we have someone on here who knows everything.
		
Click to expand...

Were just chatting because we have nothing better to do, well me anyway.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2018)

When did Snoop Dogg sign for Leicester? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 18, 2018)

What's the strongest word I can use to describe Sterlings pathetic attempt at a penalty without getting an infraction.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			What's the strongest word I can use to describe Sterlings pathetic attempt at a penalty without getting an infraction.
		
Click to expand...

Blasted!


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I know it is not nice losing your top players .
But if you look at the players you have sold , donâ€™t you even think to yourself why canâ€™t we keep them?
I know money talks but was not trying to be arrogant i apologise if thatâ€™s how it came across
itâ€™s a genuine question .
Is it just about money.
Or a mindset thing that they need to move for better football.
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t you mean you personally in regards to arrogance, more a frustration at supporters of bigger clubs that have been spoilt lol. 

I havenâ€™t once said the players leave us for money. They generally leave us for success, which we canâ€™t realistically offer. 30odd years of supporting saints and the only decent player we havenâ€™t sold is Le Tiss. 
Of the players weâ€™ve sold since our prem return only two left simply for cash, Pelle for Messi level wages and Fonte, who has vanished. 

To be clear, I donâ€™t blame any player for wanting to further their career. I just object to the notion that as a club we have any real control over it. That being said, in the last few years our boards decisions have changed somewhat. We lack proper investment, we seem to abandoned our philosophies.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 18, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Blasted!
		
Click to expand...

You have spelled it wrong.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 18, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Thank god we have someone on here who knows everything.
		
Click to expand...

His predictions are usually wayyyy wide of the mark ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			All fans do that though donâ€™t they?

Other than that though Iâ€™d say you have it pretty much spot on 

I mean,  Shock horror rival fans revel in rivals misfortune. Of fans could only mock clubs less successful than theirs then there would be a lot of fans on here whoâ€™d need to keep quiet.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, and lets take Liverpool and Man U as prime examples.

In the mid to late 80's there was a sea change on the Kop. From us also singing about Man U in games we werent playing them, some started shouting "were not playing them". This soon got to the point over a few years whereby we didnt sing many specific anti-Man U songs in games against other opponents. We did sing core songs that mentioned man U on the odd line, but not specifically an anti-Man U song. Its something we became proud of.

However, as the Man U juggernaut then started, and one of things we found most funny of all is them singing anti_liverpool songs throughout matches that Man U were playing someone else. Even funnier would be them playing in CL semi-finals and belting out anti_Liverpool songs. They still do it to this day.

We can be obsessed with them at times, but they are fully obsessed with us, even in our fallow years.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not necessarily, and lets take Liverpool and Man U as prime examples.

In the mid to late 80's there was a sea change on the Kop. From us also singing about Man U in games we werent playing them, some started shouting "were not playing them". This soon got to the point over a few years whereby we didnt sing many specific anti-Man U songs in games against other opponents. We did sing core songs that mentioned man U on the odd line, but not specifically an anti-Man U song. Its something we became proud of.

However, as the Man U juggernaut then started, and one of things we found most funny of all is them singing anti_liverpool songs throughout matches that Man U were playing someone else. Even funnier would be them playing in CL semi-finals and belting out anti_Liverpool songs. They still do it to this day.

We can be obsessed with them at times, but they are fully obsessed with us, even in our fallow years.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve heard it said before about you guys nit singing about em when in your pomp. I think like you said it added pride, probably helped that at the time yous were the successful club so you could add that to the fire, making them feeling even less significant. 

Weâ€™ve sung anti Pompey songs my entire life, but until we got relegated I had no idea fans from clubs such as reading, Plymouth, Brighton and Bournemouth had such a dislike for us. Iâ€™ve only realistically been to maybe a dozen games as a neutral when on a boys weekend, but honestly think they all sung about rivals during the games. 
What I will say is itâ€™s usually when the game is boring and the crowd is flat, so itâ€™s used to try and improve the atmosphere, something you wouldnâ€™t expect to be needed during a cl semi. 

Of course there will be exceptions to the rule and maybe you guys are one of em, but I still think the vast majority of cubs will have standard songs about rivals that are sung most weeks.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			What's the strongest word I can use to describe Sterlings pathetic attempt at a penalty without getting an infraction.
		
Click to expand...

Call him a scouse something or other Tash......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve heard it said before about you guys nit singing about em when in your pomp. I think like you said it added pride, probably helped that at the time yous were the successful club so you could add that to the fire, making them feeling even less significant.

Weâ€™ve sung anti Pompey songs my entire life, but until we got relegated I had no idea fans from clubs such as reading, Plymouth, Brighton and Bournemouth had such a dislike for us. Iâ€™ve only realistically been to maybe a dozen games as a neutral when on a boys weekend, but honestly think they all sung about rivals during the games.
What I will say is itâ€™s usually when the game is boring and the crowd is flat, so itâ€™s used to try and improve the atmosphere, something you wouldnâ€™t expect to be needed during a cl semi.

Of course there will be exceptions to the rule and maybe you guys are one of em, but I still think the vast majority of cubs will have standard songs about rivals that are sung most weeks.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, you misunderstand the timing.

Our last league win was 1990, but we'd stopped singing about them about 3-5 years before that. one other thing we pride ourselves on is not singing many generic songs that all clubs sing. We either start them and get copied, or sing our own ones - google "Scouser Tommy" for a start. The same with banners - no Union jacks and St Georgs flags with club name on for us.

TBF to Man U, they are probably the only other prem club who also have a quality control when it comes to songs (overall), although that went a bit south on Sunday with quite a few generic ones as well as 20 songs about us....again.  They are one of the most vocal away crods though.

Cant believe some getting their knickers in a twist over a few harmless memes. Their fanbase always give this "biggest in the world" malarkey, well dont be surprised when rivals as well as others revel in a crisis. It happened with us, Chelsea's temporary fall from grace. Arsene/Arsenal. If/when city get arrogant or have a decade or more of success, same will happen with them.

The thing is now, you have had an aligning of the stars of the most arrogant manager alongside one of the most arrogant fanbases - human nature and the English mentality for bringing people down is only going to go one way.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 18, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			No mate, you misunderstand the timing.

Our last league win was 1990, but we'd stopped singing about them about 3-5 years before that. one other thing we pride ourselves on is not singing many generic songs that all clubs sing. We either start them and get copied, or sing our own ones - google "Scouser Tommy" for a start. *The same with banners - no Union jacks and St Georgs flags *with club name on for us.

TBF to Man U, they are probably the only other prem club who also have a quality control when it comes to songs (overall), although that went a bit south on Sunday with quite a few generic ones as well as 20 songs about us....again.  They are one of the most vocal away crods though.

Cant believe some getting their knickers in a twist over a few harmless memes. Their fanbase always give this "biggest in the world" malarkey, well dont be surprised when rivals as well as others revel in a crisis. It happened with us, Chelsea's temporary fall from grace. Arsene/Arsenal. If/when city get arrogant or have a decade or more of success, same will happen with them.

The thing is now, you have had an aligning of the stars of the most arrogant manager alongside one of the most arrogant fanbases - human nature and the English mentality for bringing people down is only going to go one way.
		
Click to expand...

I think I got the timing mate. You stopped singing whilst you were the top dogs. So your fans could say, â€œweâ€™re so much better, we donâ€™t even consider you on match dayâ€. Not that I knock that.

The bit in bold, youâ€™ll know better than me. Did you have them Pre thatcher? Basically, was it a movement to be less cliche or more around the same time you decided you were scouse not English? ðŸ˜‰

Iâ€™m one of the few who actually rates (rated Mourinho), or at least liked him a bit. I think if he takes a year or so off he has the ability to change. He had a style which for a decade was guaranteed to succeed but now footy has changed. A break could see him develop new tactics. 

I think the problem Iâ€™ve had with Utd fans, living first in Southampton and now in Kent is, like you say the arrogance. So many fans whoâ€™s grandad lived in Manchester mocking little old saints when theyâ€™ve been no further north than the m25.


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2018)

Regarding all this urine extraction by L'pool supporters;
Fill your boots ...................... it's your turn.
A large part of the deal of being above your fiercest rivals is bragging rights.
L'pool have those rights and should exercise them as they feel fit, that's their prerogative.
As a Utd fan, I just have to suck it up and wait until the tables are turned, which they inevitably will be.
So long as it doesn't get personal or offensive, (and I'm no snowflake, by the way), bring it on.
Enjoy it while you can,it won't last for much longer.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

Not really the funny videos that people are getting their â€œknickers in a twist overâ€. 

Itâ€™s more the Whinging when the boot is on the other foot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2018)

https://www.skysports.com/football/...ally-announced-manchester-united-interim-boss

So the social media chat yesterday is looking to have a lot of truth behind it - interesting choice and also in some ways surprising that he is reportedly leaving a full time role to be a caretaker - I suspect the job at Molde will still be leave at the end of the season for him. I donâ€™t think itâ€™s an appointment to get them into top 4


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Call him a scouse something or other Tash......

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			Regarding all this urine extraction by L'pool supporters;
Fill your boots ...................... it's your turn.
A large part of the deal of being above your fiercest rivals is bragging rights.
*CITY* have those rights and should exercise them as they feel fit, that's their prerogative.
As a Utd fan, I just have to suck it up and wait until the tables are turned, which they inevitably will be.
So long as it doesn't get personal or offensive, (and I'm no snowflake, by the way), bring it on.
Enjoy it while you can,it won't last for much longer.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted slime ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.skysports.com/football/...ally-announced-manchester-united-interim-boss

So the social media chat yesterday is looking to have a lot of truth behind it - interesting choice and also in some ways surprising that he is reportedly leaving a full time role to be a caretaker - I suspect the job at Molde will still be leave at the end of the season for him. I donâ€™t think itâ€™s an appointment to get them into top 4
		
Click to expand...

I imagine they have given up on the top four for this season, if they haven't they want their heads checking.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			United fans â€œgaveâ€ it out for decades even before they started winning the title - even through the 80â€™s the Man Utdâ€™s were very vocal in regards the rivalry between the two clubs

Ignoring all the cheap jibes in regards laughing stocks , armchairs fans and match going fans etc etc ( not sure why some use it as a point scoring exercise ) - Desperate to give it out ? Give what out ? A bit of Mickey takey over Mourinho getting the sack ? Itâ€™s all over the Internet from fans from all over the country - should all fans keep quiet about it ? Itâ€™s nothing more than humour - not sure whatâ€™s premature about it all ?


Overall itâ€™s a post that will have certain giving you virtual high 5â€™s but itâ€™s all a bit strange reaction based on a couple of amusing videos about a manager being fired. Or maybe itâ€™s a case of people posting the poster as opposed to whatâ€™s being posted.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Phil, calm down mate not everything is aimed at you . I know this isnt applicable to all, but this forum makes up a very small part of my life and therefore my opinions, which in footballs case have been formed over 25 years. I just happened to post them here on this occasion - I'm too young for Facebook and dont like the anonymous nature of twitter. 

I grew up in an area full of Chelsea fans (local), United fans (glory) and Liverpool fans (sons of glory) with a smattering of Arsenal and Spurs plus the odd random club here and there. I have no connection to the north-west so wouldnt be able to comment on how it was for Liverpool fans in that region during the United domination era pre-social media, but around here (and therefore likely many 'neutral' areas) United fans were often unbearable in their cries of glory, but not at to the detriment of other clubs in my experience.

I may be displaying recency bias, or it might be that social media gives voice to the loudest irrespective of what they're shouting, but I personally have never known a fanbase to get like Liverpool's have over the past 18 months, which I personally find amusing and irritating in equal measure. As I said, especially as the team is as yet unsuccessful in pursuit of honours or in comparison to previous Liverpool sides. I believe this comes from a huge majority of the younger fanbase feeling entitled to success because they know of the great history of the club yet never have experienced it, and now 'shooting their load early' so to speak. Be patient, you're a very good side with a very good manager and honours will surely follow - and at that point revel in your success rather than the failure of others - that trait is one that sets people apart imo.

On the flip side, I work with a couple of migrated Scousers, plus have some mates from uni who hold season tickets and I know how embarrassed they get about the internet/armchair fanbase, especially in times like these. I've no doubt this sentiment also applies to the United fanbase btw. As Liverbirdie said, matchgoing Liverpool fans take pride in 'not caring' about United/Everton, yet that couldnt be further from the truth online. That's why I mentioned the distinction, nothing to do with point scoring.

But as you took it on yourself to randomly respond as if were addressed to you a number of pages later I'll dignify you with the same courtesy on a couple of points. 

The 'laughing stock' comment was the wrong term and pretty needless - but for a generation Liverpool were on the wrong end of the rivalry which is why I think some are becoming a bit desperate and premature.

Maybe my humour will change as I approach 50, but I personally find it all a bit 21st century version of the playground which I've moved on from - its all a bit childish. I'm surprised if many adults actually find it 'funny' - no doubt some see it as a quick point scoring exercise which is fine, but they're not particularly funny in any way.

Seeking 'virtual high 5s'?' Posting based on poster rather than posted? I won't post up a definition of irony but if you need one let me know


----------



## Junior (Dec 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.skysports.com/football/...ally-announced-manchester-united-interim-boss

So the social media chat yesterday is looking to have a lot of truth behind it - interesting choice and also in some ways surprising that he is reportedly leaving a full time role to be a caretaker - I suspect the job at Molde will still be leave at the end of the season for him. I donâ€™t think itâ€™s an appointment to get them into top 4
		
Click to expand...

I heard season in Norway has finished, so he can do the job till the end of the season and go back.  Makes no odds really, as long as he unites the dressing room and gets the players playing with passion for the club then I don't care.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 19, 2018)

Yeah league season has finished for Molde and they're out of the Europa League so Solskjaer could always go back although it obviously wouldn't be ideal for them. I think he'd be great for United though. Fans love him, his team were the highest scoring team in the Norwegian league, he's incredibly passionate about Manchester United. It might not work out which is why you bring him in as a caretaker to begin with but who knows, could work out great for them.


----------



## Junior (Dec 19, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			No mate, you misunderstand the timing.

Our last league win was 1990, but we'd stopped singing about them about 3-5 years before that. one other thing we pride ourselves on is not singing many generic songs that all clubs sing. We either start them and get copied, or sing our own ones - google "Scouser Tommy" for a start. The same with banners - no Union jacks and St Georgs flags with club name on for us.

TBF to Man U, they are probably the only other prem club who also have a quality control when it comes to songs (overall), although that went a bit south on Sunday with quite a few generic ones as well as 20 songs about us....again.  They are one of the most vocal away crods though.

Cant believe some getting their knickers in a twist over a few harmless memes. Their fanbase always give this "biggest in the world" malarkey, well dont be surprised when rivals as well as others revel in a crisis. It happened with us, Chelsea's temporary fall from grace. Arsene/Arsenal. If/when city get arrogant or have a decade or more of success, same will happen with them.

The thing is now, you have had an aligning of the stars of the most arrogant manager alongside one of the most arrogant fanbases - human nature and the English mentality for bringing people down is only going to go one way.
		
Click to expand...

Utd fans were always going to sing songs about Liverpool whilst playing Liverpool.  In fairness, in the 35 years i've been going, songs are sung about City and Liverpool in equal measure, with the odd smattering of Leeds thrown in.   I think rivalry is a great thing as it pushes you forward.  It's not our time right now , so I accept all the banter that's thrown our way, what i read on here is nothing compared to what I get at work from the blue noses and the scousers    If you give it, you have to take it.     

I actually saw a lot of passion a few of the players on Sunday, which shows that they understand the rivalry.  Despite being outclassed, I still like to see players put in a shift, and if we had been more organised and tactically astute we might have got something out of it.  Through my red tinted glasses,  I thought we had weathered the storm but Shaquiri made the difference when he came on.  Firmino was class too.  Like I said earlier in this thread, it shows Jose's mentality when he brings on Fellani when you have Martial (arguably our best player this year) , Mata and Pogba on the bench.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 19, 2018)

Just a reminder, the original contract Manchester United gave to David Moyes still has six months left to run...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think I got the timing mate. You stopped singing whilst you were the top dogs. So your fans could say, â€œweâ€™re so much better, we donâ€™t even consider you on match dayâ€. Not that I knock that.

The bit in bold, youâ€™ll know better than me. Did you have them Pre thatcher? Basically, was it a movement to be less cliche or more around the same time you decided you were scouse not English? ðŸ˜‰

Iâ€™m one of the few who actually rates (rated Mourinho), or at least liked him a bit. I think if he takes a year or so off he has the ability to change. He had a style which for a decade was guaranteed to succeed but now footy has changed. A break could see him develop new tactics.

I think the problem Iâ€™ve had with Utd fans, living first in Southampton and now in Kent is, like you say the arrogance. So many fans whoâ€™s grandad lived in Manchester mocking little old saints when theyâ€™ve been no further north than the m25.
		
Click to expand...

TBH there wasnt a conscious decision or something that changed it overnight (no internet in them days, my friend ), just something that gained momentum over a few years.

Union jacks  - I think everyone had them in the 70's, but as the 80's dawned for some reason Liverpool fans started to move away from it - possibly the Joey Jones banner in Rome in 1977 started it all off. The Scouse not English has only come about over the last 10 years from badges/banners, but I think has been part of our DNA for 30-40 years. It is said that Liverpool is in England, but not part of it - sums it up, to us.

Arrogance - all football fans can be guilty of it, including us, but only a bronze for us behind Man U and Chelsea.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2018)

Junior said:



			Utd fans were always going to sing songs about Liverpool whilst playing Liverpool.  In fairness, in the 35 years i've been going, songs are sung about City and Liverpool in equal measure, with the odd smattering of Leeds thrown in.   I think rivalry is a great thing as it pushes you forward.  It's not our time right now , so I accept all the banter that's thrown our way, what i read on here is nothing compared to what I get at work from the blue noses and the scousers    If you give it, you have to take it.    

I actually saw a lot of passion a few of the players on Sunday, which shows that they understand the rivalry.  Despite being outclassed, I still like to see players put in a shift, and if we had been more organised and tactically astute we might have got something out of it.  Through my red tinted glasses,  I thought we had weathered the storm but Shaquiri made the difference when he came on.  Firmino was class too.  Like I said earlier in this thread, it shows Jose's mentality when he brings on Fellani when you have Martial (arguably our best player this year) , Mata and Pogba on the bench.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but the main point was singing about rivals when not playing them.

As I said to you at the beginning of the season - If Mourinho has the guts to play Lukaku, Martial and rashford in a 4-3-3 up top, United could be some attacking force. He didnt have the guts.


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Sorted slime ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

The difference is that L'pool earned the bragging rights, City merely bought theirs!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			The difference is that L'pool earned the bragging rights, City merely bought theirs!  

Click to expand...

Me finks utds Â£380 million paid out for players plus Â£20 odd million in sacking maureen bought pain and misery. ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Me finks utds Â£380 million paid out for players plus Â£20 odd million in sacking maureen bought pain and misery. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, but that money was earned through football ........................... you know how it goes Tashy, and I will continue banging on about it until we get bought out by a mega-rich sugar daddy, at which point, there would be nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			The difference is that L'pool earned the bragging rights, City merely bought theirs!  

Click to expand...

I know it was said in jest, probably, but they were different era's. In the 70's and 80's you could build a team with modest outlay. Yes, certain teams paid bigger wages but the teams that challenged for the title in those era's showed the wide spread that was possible. In the current era City had to buy their players for big money, same as Liverpool had to pay big money for VVD and Allison, same as any team who wants to be at the top has to pay big money. It is the way of it now. The title has been bought pretty much from day 1 of the PL with the one possible exception of Leicester.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know it was said in jest, probably, but they were different era's. In the 70's and 80's you could build a team with modest outlay. Yes, certain teams paid bigger wages but the teams that challenged for the title in those era's showed the wide spread that was possible. In the current era City had to buy their players for big money, same as Liverpool had to pay big money for VVD and Allison, same as any team who wants to be at the top has to pay big money. It is the way of it now. The title has been bought pretty much from day 1 of the PL with the one possible exception of Leicester.
		
Click to expand...

That overlooks the fact that had they not completely ignored the FFP Rules of the EFL they would have been unlikely to have got out of League 1 let alone win the PL.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 19, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			That overlooks the fact that had they not completely ignored the FFP Rules of the EFL they would have been unlikely to have got out of League 1 let alone win the PL.
		
Click to expand...

Very fair point, although was FFP going back then?, but Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool all got to their levels before FFP was introduced and so did not need the boost of spending required by City to get where they are. It's a similar argument to that used by developig countries regarding emmissions, pollution etc. 

You are correct though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 19, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very fair point, although was FFP going back then?, but Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool all got to their levels before FFP was introduced and so did not need the boost of spending required by City to get where they are. It's a similar argument to that used by developig countries regarding emmissions, pollution etc.

You are correct though.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes! Leicester took the risk and it paid off. 

By the time the EFL were able to catch up with them they had been promoted to the PL so the resulting fine of, I believe,  Â£8 million was a small price to pay. 

Bournemouth had a similar fine.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			Indeed, but that money was earned through football ........................... you know how it goes Tashy, and I will continue banging on about it until we get bought out by a mega-rich sugar daddy, at which point, there would be nothing wrong with that! 

Click to expand...

Yep. Whilst at the same time servicing the huge debt put on the club by the Glazers and while theyâ€™re also paying themselves ridiculous annual bonuses. It should never of been allowed to happen.

As much as I dislike the Glazers Iâ€™d still rather MUFCs revenue come from football related business rather than a bottomless pit of oil money.  Victory feels a little more â€˜organicâ€™ that way.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Oh yes! Leicester took the risk and it paid off.

By the time the EFL were able to catch up with them they had been promoted to the PL so the resulting fine of, I believe,  Â£8 million was a small price to pay.

Bournemouth had a similar fine.
		
Click to expand...

Not much of a deterrent is it? Slap them with a fine that's less than the cost of one mediocre player.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			That overlooks the fact that had they not completely ignored the FFP Rules of the EFL they would have been unlikely to have got out of League 1 let alone win the PL.
		
Click to expand...

This conversation was going quite well til You posted that rammel. For the record we were already in the prem in a state of the art stadium before oil
Money came along. ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Oh yes! Leicester took the risk and it paid off.

By the time the EFL were able to catch up with them they had been promoted to the PL so the resulting fine of, I believe,  Â£8 million was a small price to pay.

Bournemouth had a similar fine.
		
Click to expand...

So we are not the only ones who have done it. Plus spending money does not guarantee success or a decent standard if football. Never mind trophies.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Not much of a deterrent is it? Slap them with a fine that's less than the cost of one mediocre player.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, but then I think FFP is wrong. 

If an owner wishes to pump money into his Club in an attempt to make them competitive then that, to me, is their business. 

After all there's not a successful club in the last 60 years who hasn't benefited from the financial support of directors and owners.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			This conversation was going quite well til You posted that rammel. For the record we were already in the prem in a state of the art stadium before oil
Money came along. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I presume that the use of the word "rammel" means you consider my remarks were aimed at Man City.

Do you not read posts before replying?

I have made absolutely no reference to your  Club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			This conversation was going quite well til You posted that rammel. For the record we were already in the prem in a state of the art stadium before oil
Money came along. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You did have Thai money before that as well though - and it was a stadium that was â€œrentedâ€ or given to City , the â€œOilâ€ money gave City the success - I believe Slimes point is other teams have used money gained from success to buy players etc etc 

And also believe the comment was more aimed towards Leicester who spent beyond FFP to help them get into the Prem


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			I presume that the use of the word "rammel" means you consider my remarks were aimed at Man City.

Do you not read posts before replying?

I have made absolutely no reference to your  Club.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry MM my mistake. Having read most posts a dozen times re FFP City always come up first. It becomes somewhat tiring reading the same â€œoil moneyâ€ posts.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You did have Thai money before that as well though - and it was a stadium that was â€œrentedâ€ or given to City , the â€œOilâ€ money gave City the success - I believe Slimes point is other teams have used money gained from success to buy players etc etc

And also believe the comment was more aimed towards Leicester who spent beyond FFP to help them get into the Prem
		
Click to expand...

Phil it is nit possible to try and summarise Citys position now in a few sentances. Re the stadium that City are now in. If you have five mins have a look on wikipedia re how City ended up there. If City had not moved they had already drawn up plans to extend Maine rd. ( plans which Missis T bought for me a few years ago as a crimbo pressie). They were linked with stadiums all around Manchester from Olympic stadiums to the now ex commonwralth stadium. The eastlands  were the stadium is, was formerly known as the wastelands With coal mines ( dad worked there at Bradford Colliery) gas works etc etc. It was an. Industrial wasteland which is now a thriving area of Manchester. That is down to Oil Money. They now have a thriving acadamy, the envy of most clubs. Again with oil money. Players inc Sterling have been bought with oil
Money. Players from Arsenal, spurs, leicester etc etc with oul money. City through there owners have brought money into football. How much have the Glaziers brought into football. If players were bought with success from there clubs. How did Liverpool
Buy anyone. As i said to MM and apologised to him. It gets tiresome answering the same questions.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Sorry MM my mistake. Having read most posts a dozen times re FFP City always come up first. It becomes somewhat tiring reading the same â€œoil moneyâ€ posts.
		
Click to expand...

No problem.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Phil it is nit possible to try and summarise Citys position now in a few sentances. Re the stadium that City are now in. If you have five mins have a look on wikipedia re how City ended up there. If City had not moved they had already drawn up plans to extend Maine rd. ( plans which Missis T bought for me a few years ago as a crimbo pressie). They were linked with stadiums all around Manchester from Olympic stadiums to the now ex commonwralth stadium. The eastlands  were the stadium is, was formerly known as the wastelands With coal mines ( dad worked there at Bradford Colliery) gas works etc etc. It was an. Industrial wasteland which is now a thriving area of Manchester. That is down to Oil Money. They now have a thriving acadamy, the envy of most clubs. Again with oil money. Players inc Sterling have been bought with oil
Money. Players from Arsenal, spurs, leicester etc etc with oul money. City through there owners have brought money into football. How much have the Glaziers brought into football. If players were bought with success from there clubs. How did Liverpool
Buy anyone. As i said to MM and apologised to him. It gets tiresome answering the same questions.
		
Click to expand...

I think most people would agree that the money going into city from the oil guys has actually produced some (lots of) good. But, and itâ€™s a big one. All of it, the regeneration, the stadium improvements the style of play. Itâ€™s all because of the oil money. 

 Money doesnâ€™t guarantee success, lots have spent loads and failed, but quite simply. Without the investment you wouldnâ€™t be where you are. So whilst it may get tiresome to hear, itâ€™s how it is. Youâ€™re better off ignoring it, because as much as Utd have spent in recent years, itâ€™s their money, accrued due to football and thatâ€™s all that matters in this debate when oil cubs get hammered. 

For the record, I think the prem is better for the investment. It could be argued that the Premiership was to the detriment of English football, but the oil clubs have certainly made this era more competitive than it would have been, have they not arrived.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think most people would agree that the money going into city from the oil guys has actually produced some (lots of) good. But, and itâ€™s a big one. All of it, the regeneration, the stadium improvements the style of play. Itâ€™s all because of the oil money.

Money doesnâ€™t guarantee success, lots have spent loads and failed, but quite simply. Without the investment you wouldnâ€™t be where you are. So whilst it may get tiresome to hear, itâ€™s how it is. Youâ€™re better off ignoring it, because as much as Utd have spent in recent years, itâ€™s their money, accrued due to football and thatâ€™s all that matters in this debate when oil cubs get hammered.

For the record, I think the prem is better for the investment. It could be argued that the Premiership was to the detriment of English football, but the oil clubs have certainly made this era more competitive than it would have been, have they not arrived.
		
Click to expand...

This is sums it up a lot Tashy

Yes City have put a lot of money into the sport - and no doubt that level of money has helped a lot of people but itâ€™s the only reason City are where they are - yes Money doesnâ€™t guarantee success but it goes a long way. 

The money enabled City to buy player after player after player both first team and youth - it was the money that brought in the top managers to mould the players and those managers will just keep on spending . When a club doesnâ€™t need to balance the books to be able to spend or it doesnâ€™t need to sell prize assets to get spending money in then it adds imbalance. 

Other clubs have spent money - Liverpool , Spurs , Utd - but the money they have spent doesnâ€™t come from deep personal pockets of an owner - itâ€™s money earnt either from player sales , commercial revenue or prize money. Those clubs are self sufficient with small levels of leveraged debt ( well utds is coming down ) - would City keep to the same high levels without the oil money ( that includes the dubious â€œsponsershipâ€ ) - highly doubtful , Iâ€™m not sure what Chelsea self sufficiency is like now but they also had a to spend a lot of oil money to win what they did and get to where they are 

The question is - has it improved the Prem ? I donâ€™t honestly know - it has bought a lot of outstanding highly talent players into then league , has it made it more competitive? Not sure as well - Liverpool for example right now are having their best start to season ever - only one point ahead of City .

And Tashyboy - you donâ€™t have to answer the same questions, what I have found with yourself and a lot of City fans is the lack of acceptance that your club is only where you are now because of one person and his deep personal pockets and having no issues spending his vast fortune - regardless of other areas the money has helped - it has helped City win titles


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

Pretty sure all this as been discussed once or twice on here before ðŸ¤”


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 19, 2018)

City spend a lot of money on PR exercises because their owners are basically evil.


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2018)

For all the plaudits Emery is getting, keeping Xhaka and Iwobi and getting rid of Ramsey - I just dont get it and dont think I ever will


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2018)

I don't think Ramseys contract situation is much to do with Emery. Apart from him not sanctioning 350k a week. To me, that is too much. 

Not sure about Iwobi, and Xhaka seems better with Torreira. 

I am happy to give Emery the benefit, but I agree, I like Ramsey, when he is fit.


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2018)

350k? he was happy to sign for 200k (still utterly exorbitant) on all accounts


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2018)

sanchez, ozil, ramsey. monreal, wellbeck all badly managed contracts in the last year or two


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

Â£350k for Ramsey ðŸ˜±


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

Big fan of Alex Scott.


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2018)

how much do you think Ramsey is gonna earn if he moves on a free? plenty of clubs be happy to pay him top top money if no transfer fee yet arsenal just want to give him away


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2018)

Indeed, but then his fitness, or lack of is a leveller.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 19, 2018)

Very impressed with Son, ever time I see him heâ€™s scoring , great finish and his movement is excellent.
Arsenal no final ball except once or twice when at this level got to take your chances.
Good game though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			how much do you think Ramsey is gonna earn if he moves on a free? plenty of clubs be happy to pay him top top money if no transfer fee yet arsenal just want to give him away
		
Click to expand...

Â£200k?


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Â£200k?
		
Click to expand...

he was happy to sign for that at arsenal reportedly and theyve decided no thanks as need to cut the wage bill (as Ozil is using up most of it lol)


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 19, 2018)

Solksjaer has got to be THE Maddest appointment ever.

I get loyalty to ex players etc but this appointment smacks of desperation.

Some of those players need to take responsibility aswell.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			he was happy to sign for that at arsenal reportedly and theyve decided no thanks as need to cut the wage bill (as Ozil is using up most of it lol)
		
Click to expand...

Ramsey is a very good player. 
But if he leaves Arsenal where does he go?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			he was happy to sign for that at arsenal reportedly and theyve decided no thanks as need to cut the wage bill (as Ozil is using up most of it lol)
		
Click to expand...

If you've got Ozil and Ramsey on over 500k per week between them that's a big portion of your wage bill going out on two players who can't be relied on every week. One turns up and puts in a performance occasionally when he feels like it and the other turns up and puts in a performance whenever he can be bothered to get off the treatment table..


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ramsey is a very good player.
But if he leaves Arsenal where does he go?
		
Click to expand...

wherever he wants, on a free transfer he will have his pick of a lot of very big clubs


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			If you've got Ozil and Ramsey on over 500k per week between them that's a big portion of your wage bill going out on two players who can't be relied on every week. One turns up and puts in a performance occasionally when he feels like it and the other turns up and puts in a performance whenever he can be bothered to get off the treatment table..
		
Click to expand...

its the 300+k thats the problem not the 200k for Ramsey! his stats stack up against pretty much anyone out there and turns up in big games unlike plenty of other (incl mr 300+k a week!)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ramsey is a very good player.
But if he leaves Arsenal where does he go?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure someone will take a punt in him. It's his injury problems that would be the biggest worry. Pay and play deal?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			wherever he wants, on a free transfer he will have his pick of a lot of very big clubs
		
Click to expand...

Probably,but probably warm the bench at a few.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm sure someone will take a punt in him. It's his injury problems that would be the biggest worry. Pay and play deal?
		
Click to expand...

Pay and play?? 
Are you for real Homer???


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2018)

Juve are offering him 10m+ a year and Homer thinks he'll be taking a pay and play deal lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			Juve are offering him 10m+ a year and Homer thinks he'll be taking a pay and play deal lol
		
Click to expand...

Wait until his injuries strike again and they don't see him for six months!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			Juve are offering him 10m+ a year and Homer thinks he'll be taking a pay and play deal lol
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wait until his injuries strike again and they don't see him for six months!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Homer then youâ€™ll be able to say I told you so ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Could do with Chelsea scoring here. Then hope City donâ€™t pull Burton in the semi. A couple of tough games in feb for City would be ideal


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

Don't think we have heard the last of that little incident at the Emirates. â˜¹ï¸ Knobheads


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wait until his injuries strike again and they don't see him for six months!
		
Click to expand...

He's played 160 games in the last 4 and bit seasons ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Expensive pay and play! 

He'll have plenty of offers for Â£150k+ a week


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 19, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			He's played 160 games in the last 4 and bit seasons ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Expensive pay and play!

He'll have plenty of offers for Â£150k+ a week
		
Click to expand...

Homer would make a cracking agent ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Solksjaer has got to be THE Maddest appointment ever.

I get loyalty to ex players etc but this appointment smacks of desperation.

Some of those players need to take responsibility aswell.
		
Click to expand...

Just been watching all his Utd goals he was a quality finisher.

All this worry from Liverpool supporters(touching).


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Could do with Chelsea scoring here. Then hope City donâ€™t pull Burton in the semi. A couple of tough games in feb for City would be ideal
		
Click to expand...

There's me looking forward to another capital derby game ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Don't think we have heard the last of that little incident at the Emirates. â˜¹ï¸ Knobheads
		
Click to expand...

spurs fan acts like an idiot, chelsea fan acts like an idiot, sadly it was only a matter of time...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			Juve are offering him 10m+ a year and Homer thinks he'll be taking a pay and play deal lol
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t remember who the last pay and play deal was.
I vaguely remember Owen Hargreaves playing for nothing whilst trying to prove his fitness after injury.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			There's me looking forward to another capital derby game ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Noooooo!!  ðŸ˜­


----------



## Wolf (Dec 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm sure someone will take a punt in him. It's his injury problems that would be the biggest worry. Pay and play deal?
		
Click to expand...

Think your getting a bit mixed up with Jack Wiltshire there Homer, Jack has glass ankles.

Ramsey has played a hell of a lot in last 4 years, I'd rather twe didn't lose him but understand why the offer is off the table. I think a move to Juve would be superb for him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			Juve are offering him 10m+ a year and Homer thinks he'll be taking a pay and play deal lol
		
Click to expand...

Do you think there is a chance Arsenal will go back to the table or is that it ? I expect Juve will be where he ends up. Shame as a certainly better than Xhaka by a mile 



Tashyboy said:



			Don't think we have heard the last of that little incident at the Emirates. â˜¹ï¸ Knobheads
		
Click to expand...

What happened now ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Solksjaer has got to be THE Maddest appointment ever.

I get loyalty to ex players etc but this appointment smacks of desperation.

Some of those players need to take responsibility aswell.
		
Click to expand...

Maybees, maybe not.

I think they think CL qualification may be a bridge too far this season, as needs 2 other teams to blow up. Their probably not too bothered about the Europa league either. Solskjaer is probably the best short term CHEAP appointment that they can get, which also gives them 5-6 months to tap up....sorry, entice a new manager.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			If you've got Ozil and Ramsey on over 500k per week between them that's a big portion of your wage bill going out on two players who can't be relied on every week. One turns up and puts in a performance occasionally when he feels like it and the other turns up and puts in a performance whenever he can be bothered to get off the treatment table..
		
Click to expand...

I know for that money, you could get a Sanchez........


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What happened now ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming he meant Dele Alli getting hit by a plastic bottle thrown from the crowd.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think there is a chance Arsenal will go back to the table or is that it ? I expect Juve will be where he ends up. Shame as a certainly better than Xhaka by a mile


What happened now ?
		
Click to expand...

Someone at Arsenal lobbed what looked like a bottle of water which hit Alli the side of his head. If he was half turned, it would have hit him square in the face. Didn't look good at all. The crowd cheering don't help either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know for that money, you could get a Sanchez........
		
Click to expand...

Is it a Sanchez that works though ? The last one seems bust


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			There's me looking forward to another capital derby game ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Know all! ðŸ˜–


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 19, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Just been watching all his Utd goals he was a quality finisher.

All this worry from Liverpool supporters(touching).
		
Click to expand...

No worrying from me, just having a view on todays shenanigans, is that ok?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 19, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Know all! ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...


Get in there.
Chuffed Burton will be seeing some oil money, the PREM champs and crappyboo cup holders.
Chuffed London gets the Derby.
Chuffed City get a couple of quiet games ðŸ˜–


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 20, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075512230639271936
Grown men shouldnâ€™t wear a football shirt unless playing football.

Grown men with a gut certainty shouldnâ€™t wear football shirts ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 20, 2018)

Â£7m agreed with Molde if we appoint Solskjaer full time in the summer.

Good to have a back up but I do hope we aim higher.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2018)

Thought it was very naive of Arsenal to play such a high line when one of your 'centre backs' is Xhaka. Two balls over the top and it's job done. Shocking how easy that game was, in polar opposite to the league tie a few weeks back. Still it is only the League Cup, I'd probably have rather won the Prem game and lost this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Thought it was very naive of Arsenal to play such a high line when one of your 'centre backs' is Xhaka. Two balls over the top and it's job done. Shocking how easy that game was, in polar opposite to the league tie a few weeks back. Still it is only the League Cup, I'd probably have rather won the Prem game and lost this.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Kane's control, turn and pass to Alli was a moment of footballing beauty. Yes they gave him too much time but it was straight out of the manual. One for coaches to show to kids.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought Kane's control, turn and pass to Alli was a moment of footballing beauty. Yes they gave him too much time but it was straight out of the manual. One for coaches to show to kids.
		
Click to expand...

That goal was superb. Kane had only been on the pitch a minute, that may have been his first touch. And Dele's finish was sublime as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought Kane's control, turn and pass to Alli was a moment of footballing beauty. Yes they gave him too much time but it was straight out of the manual. One for coaches to show to kids.
		
Click to expand...

It was sublime, but how much time was he given.

Not decrying it, but as a defender how shocking was that. A lump to the halfway line and 2 defenders 5 yards away standing like statues.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Thought it was very naive of Arsenal to play such a high line when one of your 'centre backs' is Xhaka. Two balls over the top and it's job done. Shocking how easy that game was, in polar opposite to the league tie a few weeks back. Still it is only the League Cup, I'd probably have rather won the Prem game and lost this.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s with the top managers putting midfielders in central defenders.
Jose did it with Tomminey also and it didnâ€™t work out.
The movement of top strikers is so good only top defenders know how to deal with it,sometimes knowing and doing are also hard to do.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Whatâ€™s with the top managers putting midfielders in central defenders.
Jose did it with Tomminey also and it didnâ€™t work out.
The movement of top strikers is so good only top defenders know how to deal with it,sometimes knowing and doing are also hard to do.
		
Click to expand...

In Arsenal's case I think they were just struggling that badly with injuries that they have no centre backs left. You would think even a youth centre back would be better than shoving Xhaka there though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 20, 2018)

I swear Arsenal have an injury crisis every season in defence. Surely by now they should have bolstered it with some decent back-up players?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I swear Arsenal have an injury crisis every season in defence. Surely by now they should have bolstered it with some decent back-up players?
		
Click to expand...

They did bring in Sokratis. Obviously that wasn't enough though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 20, 2018)

They brought in Sokratis but then Mertesacker retired and they let Chambers out on loan who could have come back from his last loan and been a fringe squad player for this exact situation. Arsenal's big problem under Wenger is the constant refusal plug the clear and obvious gaps in the squad. That has begun to be addressed by Emery but to be fair to him, it's a massive job, the squad's a mess.


----------



## jp5 (Dec 20, 2018)

The defence (in fact, most of the team) was left pretty ageing and threadbare at the end of Arsene's tenure.

Think the unbeaten run may have raised expectations but can see it taking a good few seasons to sort out the squad.


----------



## fundy (Dec 20, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			I swear Arsenal have an injury crisis every season in defence. Surely by now they should have bolstered it with some decent back-up players?
		
Click to expand...

the defensive players we have missing even city would be struggling to cover! almost every defender in the squad has had a long term injury in the last 6 mths it seems, would hope we can get 1 or 2 in January but Emery will be really judged on the defense from next year


----------



## PieMan (Dec 20, 2018)

Emery can only really start to be judged after the next 2 transfer windows IMO when it starts to shape up as 'his' team and not 'Wenger + ......'.

To me Arsenal already look significantly better than they were under the last couple of seasons under Wenger.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 20, 2018)

Lols. Bantz. Etc...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2018)

huds1475 said:



View attachment 26180

Lols. Bantz. Etc...
		
Click to expand...

Will probably get one before Klippitty flop too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Will probably get one before Klippitty flop too.
		
Click to expand...

Oo, it must have taken you that same second to make up the hilarious "Klippitty flop".

I'm thinking of opening a knicker elastic shop in Salford and Manchester, new year roll out for the shops in Kent, Surrey, Devon........

Quite a funny meme though.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 20, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Emery can only really start to be judged after the next 2 transfer windows IMO when it starts to shape up as 'his' team and not 'Wenger + ......'.

To me Arsenal already look significantly better than they were under the last couple of seasons under Wenger.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not o early convinced of him just yet. I wouldnâ€™t say he is failing as such, but at this current rate arsenal could well finish further behind he leaders than last season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2018)

huds1475 said:



View attachment 26180

Lols. Bantz. Etc...
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice to see Everton looking to extend there capacity at a new ground. It has previously been abandoned the three previous occasions. Like Spurs play there games at Wembley whilst ther new ground is ready in 2033. Everton will be playing there games at Southport til the new ground is ready.

See, even liddle clubs have there " Bantz" I liar to the big clubs like the rags and liddle pool. ðŸ‘


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo, it must have taken you that same second to make up the hilarious "Klippitty flop".

I'm thinking of opening a knicker elastic shop in Salford and Manchester, new year roll out for the shops in Kent, Surrey, Devon........

Quite a funny meme though.[/

Thereâ€™s no money on the high street Pete you need to go online.
If itâ€™s ok for some on here to use name calling for our players and managers,Iâ€™m sure I can come up with some as well.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Nice to see Everton looking to extend there capacity at a new ground. It has previously been abandoned the three previous occasions. Like Spurs play there games at Wembley whilst ther new ground is ready in 2033. Everton will be playing there games at Southport til the new ground is ready.

See, even liddle clubs have there " Bantz" I liar to the big clubs like the rags and liddle pool. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You better think about reducing your Tash it looks empty


----------



## user2010 (Dec 20, 2018)

Quality response from Dele Alli to the Arsenal 'tard who threw the bottle.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Nice to see Everton looking to extend there capacity at a new ground. It has previously been abandoned the three previous occasions. Like Spurs play there games at Wembley whilst ther new ground is ready in 2033. Everton will be playing there games at Southport til the new ground is ready.

See, even liddle clubs have there " Bantz" I liar to the big clubs like the rags and liddle pool. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the build date perhaps even Spurs will be in their stadium before us. How can it take so long? I think it is one of those where we will believe it when the first spade goes in. Hopefully Goodison won't collapse in the meantime.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘

View attachment 26184

Click to expand...

Awesome. Wonder who will get it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Nice to see Everton looking to extend there capacity at a new ground. It has previously been abandoned the three previous occasions. Like Spurs play there games at Wembley whilst ther new ground is ready in 2033. Everton will be playing there games at Southport til the new ground is ready.

See, even liddle clubs have there " Bantz" I liar to the big clubs like the rags and liddle pool. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

We have had this before.
Itâ€™s great news for the city but the transport links need to be upgraded drastically.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2018)

Come on Tony, has anything been even mildly offensive said in the last few days?

If you are "the biggest club in the world"TM, the fall is always further and celebrated in equal measure by rivals and neutrals. As an older skool United fan who remembers the non-glory days, I would have thought that you would have been used to being on the receiving end, and been used to it. The current crop of 35 year olds and younger, not so much so.

We've taken unprecedented stick over the last 25 years, and some of it rightly so, but you have to suck it up, as long as it doesnt cross a certain line, or is untrue, or plain stupid.

Its not as if we have anything much to shout about yet - great play, unbeaten in the league, but not a pot to pee in, yet.

I'm sure we'll get dragged down to reality soon.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2018)

My mate has this mad idea that City vs palace is live on BT at 3pm - checked out the BT channel and no listing for it - surely not  - or is he right?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 20, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			My mate has this mad idea that City vs palace is live on BT at 3pm - checked out the BT channel and no listing for it - surely not  - or is he right?
		
Click to expand...

Games are protected at 3pm still, I'm sure of it.

https://www.premierleague.com/news/878066

Think your mate has been on the pop.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on Tony, has anything been even mildly offensive said in the last few days?

If you are "the biggest club in the world"TM, the fall is always further and celebrated in equal measure by rivals and neutrals. As an older skool United fan who remembers the non-glory days, I would have thought that you would have been used to being on the receiving end, and been used to it. The current crop of 35 year olds and younger, not so much so.

We've taken unprecedented stick over the last 25 years, and some of it rightly so, but you have to suck it up, as long as it doesnt cross a certain line, or is untrue, or plain stupid.

Its not as if we have anything much to shout about yet - great play, unbeaten in the league, but not a pot to pee in, yet.

I'm sure we'll get dragged down to reality soon.
		
Click to expand...

No Pete not in the last few days.
Old skool yes but back then you didnâ€™t have social media.
I actually like Klopp,heâ€™s done a great job,is likeable and has passion,something we have been missing for a few years now.
Hopefully you donâ€™t win the league but I might be one who actually gives some credit.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 20, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			We have had this before.
Itâ€™s great news for the city but the transport links need to be upgraded drastically.
		
Click to expand...

CC/LT has any plans of said stadium been released yet.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Games are protected at 3pm still, I'm sure of it.

https://www.premierleague.com/news/878066

Think your mate has been on the pop.
		
Click to expand...

me too


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 20, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			CC/LT has any plans of said stadium been released yet.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t know , I was assuming itâ€™s in the docks where they said it was going last year.
Havnt seen any detailed plans.

Thereâ€™s a rail link not far away .
But the road network to the docks is not the best.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2018)

Sometimes footballers arenâ€™t all bad 

This is heartwarming- the lad is partially blind and his cousins describes everything to him , the video went viral 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075736323321868288


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘

View attachment 26184

Click to expand...

Not sure why weâ€™d interview in York...


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sometimes footballers arenâ€™t all bad

This is heartwarming- the lad is partially blind and his cousins describes everything to him , the video went viral


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075736323321868288

Click to expand...

Personally I think Mo Salah Chicken in Leeds is his finest achievement so far.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 20, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Not sure why weâ€™d interview in York...
		
Click to expand...

Well they do say that a lot of your fans wouldn't know where Manchester is on a map..............


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Staged that Phil.

Can clearly see they all have big scouse perms.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Staged that Phil.

Can clearly see they all have big scouse perms.
		
Click to expand...

Like no other players do anything for under privelidged children or people with illnesses.
If we all put pictures up to try and make our own players out like saints.
Time for these players cost nothing as they have a hellava lot of spare time.
Give a weeks wages or a months wages away and I might be impressed.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Like no other players do anything for under privelidged children or people with illnesses.
If we all put pictures up to try and make our own players out like saints.
Time for these players cost nothing as they have a hellava lot of spare time.
Give a weeks wages or a months wages away and I might be impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of players do both. As a kid my mate had Leukaemia, wasn't expected to make it and got the once in a lifetime holiday to florida and then met the quite a few of the world cup team of italia 90. I can tell you that he still has the signed gear and photos to this day. He treasures the memories a lot more than the fact it would have cost a few quid to get him to the usa.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Like no other players do anything for under privelidged children or people with illnesses.
If we all put pictures up to try and make our own players out like saints.
Time for these players cost nothing as they have a hellava lot of spare time.
Give a weeks wages or a months wages away and I might be impressed.
		
Click to expand...

? Think you've replied to the wrong post old bean!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			CC/LT has any plans of said stadium been released yet.
		
Click to expand...

As CC mentioned it is in the docks area of Liverpool, Bramley dock is the exact location. If you ever come into Liverpool along that road you will see it and also understand why it was chosen. Like the City ground the aim is to regenerate the area, not just build a ground.

As for the stadium itself I've seen mock ups but I don't believe they are still relevant. Plans will be put in next year, maybe we will see the design then. It's changed a few times already which is why I'm wary of the pictures that are out there. I do know they are determined that it will be a proper ground with atmosphere, not like the West Ham set up, so they are looking around Europe to make sure we get the design and atmospherics to work for fans and the team. Hopefully that remains the case until the end.

I should add, agreeing with cc, the transport links are a real problem and that is key to the whole project. You can't have 40-50k people coming out or going in with the current set up. It would be a total log jam.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 21, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Like no other players do anything for under privelidged children or people with illnesses.
If we all put pictures up to try and make our own players out like saints.
Time for these players cost nothing as they have a hellava lot of spare time.
Give a weeks wages or a months wages away and I might be impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Mo Salah does a HUGE amount for charity in both time and cash. Way, way more than the average player.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 21, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Mo Salah does a HUGE amount for charity in both time and cash. Way, way more than the average player.
		
Click to expand...

I am not disputing that and fair play to him,however most clubs have players that visit hospitals and under privelidged children but donâ€™t mention it.
Way more than the average player,maybe,but questionable because we can only speculate.
He probably does less than better players,once again who knows.
Footballers should,and do a lot for communities and that will continue.
Jermaine Defoe was amazing but I didnâ€™t see a  picture post off Twitter on here lording him up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I am not disputing that and fair play to him,however most clubs have players that visit hospitals and under privelidged children but donâ€™t mention it.
Way more than the average player,maybe,but questionable because we can only speculate.
He probably does less than better players,once again who knows.
Footballers should,and do a lot for communities and that will continue.
*Jermaine Defoe was amazing but I didnâ€™t see a  picture post off Twitter on here lording him up*.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you missed it, It was posted on here on numerous occassions by many posters including LP. 

Classic playing the poster and not the post IMO.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm surprised you missed it, It was posted on here on numerous occassions by many posters including LP.

Classic playing the poster and not the post IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s no real surprise that someone would be looking to point score on well meaning actions.


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2018)

Can we not all agree that many footballers do an awful lot for good causes and leave it at that?
It'd save a lot of petty sniping and points scoring.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			Can we not all agree that many footballers do an awful lot for good causes and leave it at that?
It'd save a lot of petty sniping and points scoring.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a shame that the sniping started based on something that was just a nice gesture from sportsmen that at times get a lot of negative press.


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a shame that the sniping started based on something that was just a nice gesture from sportsmen that at times get a lot of negative press.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but that's the nature of the GM Forum beast, unfortunately.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			I agree, but that's the nature of the GM Forum beast, unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Instead of accepting it as the norm, wouldnt it be great if the minority wound their necks in and stopped with their childish behaviour?


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Instead of accepting it as the norm, wouldnt it be great if the minority wound their necks in and stopped with their childish behaviour?
		
Click to expand...

As much as I'd love that to happen, I can't really see it ............................ can you?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2018)

Slime said:



			As much as I'd love that to happen, I can't really see it ............................ can you?
		
Click to expand...

No, but one has hope!!


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 21, 2018)

For Lovrens sake I hope Liverpool don't lose tonight. Not the day after his comment!

For my sake I hope not too, I couldn't handle the next wave of memes so quickly ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚

Expecting a good game, under lights, slippy conditions, 2 good sides. Set up nicely!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			For Lovrens sake I hope Liverpool don't lose tonight. Not the day after his comment!

For my sake I hope not too, I couldn't handle the next wave of memes so quickly ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚

Expecting a good game, under lights, slippy conditions, 2 good sides. Set up nicely!
		
Click to expand...

Which comment from Lovren ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 21, 2018)

THink Clyne bit unlucky to be left out.
Thought he had a decent game against UTD.
Lots of games coming up Milner could have had a rest.
After all he isnâ€™t a fullback , what does that say to Clyne.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			THink Clyne bit unlucky to be left out.
Thought he had a decent game against UTD.
Lots of games coming up Milner could have had a rest.
After all he isnâ€™t a fullback , what does that say to Clyne.
		
Click to expand...

That it was his first full game in 18 months and there are a lot of games coming up - Milner has had a rest


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 21, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			THink Clyne bit unlucky to be left out.
Thought he had a decent game against UTD.
Lots of games coming up Milner could have had a rest.
After all he isnâ€™t a fullback , what does that say to Clyne.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant
Nice to know your up to date with your squad.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which comment from Lovren ?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46628537

This interview I imagine


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which comment from Lovren ?
		
Click to expand...

Saying you can go the season unbeaten. 

Based on the opening 15 mins tonight you've no chance if he plays many games! All over the shop.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Saying you can go the season unbeaten.

Based on the opening 15 mins tonight you've no chance if he plays many games! All over the shop.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that one - thought he said something else now , he does like a statement or two 

The comment was a touch different to the headline


â€œHopefully we can be unbeaten until the end of the season. Of course it will be a challenge but this is what we want, this is why we came here to Liverpool, because we know we can do it. Is it possible? Arsenal did it before so why not?"

This a great game - Wolves rapid on the break - quality finish from the one season wonder


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh that one - thought he said something else now.

The comment was a touch different to the headline


â€œHopefully we can be unbeaten until the end of the season. Of course it will be a challenge but this is what we want, this is why we came here to Liverpool, because we know we can do it. Is it possible? Arsenal did it before so why not?"

This a great game - Wolves rapid on the break - quality finish from the one season wonder
		
Click to expand...

Tbf thatâ€™s why itâ€™s called a headline and not a quote. 

Another quality finish!


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh that one - thought he said something else now.

The comment was a touch different to the headline


â€œHopefully we can be unbeaten until the end of the season. Of course it will be a challenge but this is what we want, this is why we came here to Liverpool, because we know we can do it. Is it possible? Arsenal did it before so why not?"

This a great game - Wolves rapid on the break - quality finish from the one season wonder
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know that, but as its Lovren with his habit of putting his foot in his mouth he should have been more diplomatic. Others would have sidestepped it better at this stage of the season. And non Liverpool fans would have jumped all over it even more if you lost tonight, which now looks less likely! 

Fantastic finish that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Yeah I know that, but as its Lovren with his habit of putting his foot in his mouth he should have been more diplomatic. Others would have sidestepped it better at this stage of the season. And non Liverpool fans would have jumped all over it even more if you lost tonight, which now looks less likely!

Fantastic finish that
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure how much he has between the ears at times, thankfully VVD does his thinking on the pitch for him


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 21, 2018)

One season wonder eh?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 21, 2018)

Hmmmmmm in essence, if your top of the league on Xmas day you win the league, unless you are Liverpool.


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2018)

hows that not a penalty against Milner lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2018)

fundy said:



			hows that not a penalty against Milner lol
		
Click to expand...

It looked like he fell into him ? Not seen a replay ?

Just seen it - never a penalty


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 21, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Brilliant
Nice to know your up to date with your squad.
		
Click to expand...

Milner had a muscle injury thatâ€™s why he was left out.
My point is Clyne has waited for a chance played well then next game is replaced by a midfielder.
That up to date enough for you.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 21, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Milner had a muscle injury thatâ€™s why he was left out.
My point is Clyne has waited for a chance played well then next game is replaced by a midfielder.
That up to date enough for you.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not.
You questioned why Clyne wasnâ€™t playing and because Milner was in the right back position you stated that Clyne would not be happy.
If you had simply bothered to check you would have known the reason,itâ€™s not rocket science is it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2018)

Thatâ€™s a pretty good three points 

impressed with Wolves - can see them fighting out with the Everton  and Mancs for 6th - chuffed for Coady to find his way to the top - real quality in the tackle from him plus a bit quality on the ball.

If TraorÃ© could find a finish he would be outstanding.

Quality from the one season wonder and such a tidy finish from VVD 

Was nervous about that game so chuffed with that


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 21, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Absolutely not.
You questioned why Clyne wasnâ€™t playing and because Milner was in the right back position you stated that Clyne would not be happy.
If you had simply bothered to check you would have known the reason,itâ€™s not rocket science is it.
		
Click to expand...

No itâ€™s foot ball and I would rather have a fullback playing fullback than a midfielder.
Do you really think Clyne was happy with the decision to leave him out.?
Milner had a minor muscle injury and was rested for a while.

Itâ€™s Klopps decision nobody elseâ€™s we can only give opinions but I donâ€™t know what to check .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That it was his first full game in 18 months and there are a lot of games coming up - Milner has had a rest
		
Click to expand...

He has but not as long a rest as Clyne has and after getting back in the team can you honestly say he will be happy to be replaced by a midfielder?
I donâ€™t think so , but thatâ€™s up to Klopp
Itâ€™s only my opinion.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 21, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			No itâ€™s foot ball and I would rather have a fullback playing fullback than a midfielder.
Do you really think Clyne was happy with the decision to leave him out.?
Milner had a minor muscle injury and was rested for a while.

Itâ€™s Klopps decision nobody elseâ€™s we can only give opinions but I donâ€™t know what to check .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thought Wolves played well and matched us most of the time.
Pretty poor finishing or they may have got something.
VVD was awesome makes Loveren look ok ,he looked nervous again first half.
We still give the ball away to much ,and make problems for ourself.
Traore looks a good player but his finishing is not up to the rest of his play if he sorts that out he will be some player.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2018)

Enjoyed that match. Love the way Wolves move the ball about and they look a good side. Good away win for Liverpool and a match that could have been a real banana skin negotiated safely.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 21, 2018)

Good result for Liverpool.
Jan 3rd big,big game.
Would love to have VVD at Utd(not now heâ€™s tarnished) though.
Nothing flusters him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2018)

A very good result and 3pts in the bag, we showed the balls tonight that weâ€™ve missed for a good few seasons.

Wolves were excellent aswell.

Klopp hasnâ€™t improved us and weâ€™re no better off than under Rodgers ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Christmas lunch will taste that bit better ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2018)

fundy said:



			hows that not a penalty against Milner lol
		
Click to expand...

Because he never fouled himðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			No itâ€™s foot ball and I would rather have a fullback playing fullback than a midfielder.
Do you really think Clyne was happy with the decision to leave him out.?
Milner had a minor muscle injury and was rested for a while.

Itâ€™s Klopps decision nobody elseâ€™s we can only give opinions but I donâ€™t know what to check .
		
Click to expand...

The thing is Milly plays great wherever you play him.

Years ago players like Stevie Nicol, could play anywhere and in squads of 15 players where worth their weight in gold. Ok, we now have squads of 25 players and sometimes 3 players that can play a position. Clyne probably got through on adrenalin against United, but maybe to let his body adjust again after being out for 18 months.

Klopp is also into "rhythm" with players so probably wants to keep Milly involved, especially with 7/8 midfielders vieing for 3/4 positions.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			The thing is Milly plays great wherever you play him.

Years ago players like Stevie Nicol, could play anywhere and in squads of 15 players where worth their weight in gold. Ok, we now have squads of 25 players and sometimes 3 players that can play a position. Clyne probably got through on adrenalin against United, but maybe to let his body adjust again after being out for 18 months.

Klopp is also into "rhythm" with players so probably wants to keep Milly involved, especially with 7/8 midfielders vieing for 3/4 positions.
		
Click to expand...

Last 15 mins Clyne was blowing out of his arse against Yernited.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Last 15 mins Clyne was blowing out of his arse against Yernited.
		
Click to expand...

Game was won by then, though.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 22, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			The thing is Milly plays great wherever you play him.

Years ago players like Stevie Nicol, could play anywhere and in squads of 15 players where worth their weight in gold. Ok, we now have squads of 25 players and sometimes 3 players that can play a position. Clyne probably got through on adrenalin against United, but maybe to let his body adjust again after being out for 18 months.

Klopp is also into "rhythm" with players so probably wants to keep Milly involved, especially with 7/8 midfielders vieing for 3/4 positions.
		
Click to expand...

I get your point but with AA and Gomez out Clyne would naturally think this is my chance and Klopp then puts a midfielder in before him.
I agree Milner is a great player wherever you put him.

To quote Monty Python I wasnâ€™t expecting the Spanish Inquisition just for an opinion on who the right back should be.
Not from you I might add.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 22, 2018)

Eeyar Tashy, it looks like you have always been part of the "established clubs"

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/...till-the-same-ones-as-100-years-ago-lkc0pddtk


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

1st trophy in the bag for klopp......Top at Christmas ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

Not bad considering his teams  cant defend and doesnt have a plan B


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Eeyar Tashy, it looks like you have always been part of the "established clubs"

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/...till-the-same-ones-as-100-years-ago-lkc0pddtk

Click to expand...

Gutted I cannot see it, you have to subscribe. Me I prefer "Liddle city" part of our history.ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			1st trophy in the bag for klopp......Top at Christmas ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

Not bad considering his teams  cant defend and doesnt have a plan B
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t forget the one season wonder ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2018)

Last 10 #PL leaders at Christmas:



ðŸ† Chelsea (Won it

ðŸ† Man United (Won it)

ðŸ† Man City (Won it)

ðŸ† Man United (Won it)

âŒ Liverpool (Didnâ€™t win it)

ðŸ† Chelsea (Won it)

ðŸ† Leicester (Won it)

ðŸ† Chelsea (Won it)

ðŸ† Man City (Won it)

â“ Liverpool (....)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which comment from Lovren ?
		
Click to expand...

You obviously knew what he was referring to,so why not just correct him?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Last 10 #PL leaders at Christmas:



ðŸ† Chelsea (Won it

ðŸ† Man United (Won it)

ðŸ† Man City (Won it)

ðŸ† Man United (Won it)

âŒ Liverpool (Didnâ€™t win it)

ðŸ† Chelsea (Won it)

ðŸ† Leicester (Won it)

ðŸ† Chelsea (Won it)

ðŸ† Man City (Won it)

â“ Liverpool (....)
		
Click to expand...


I refer the honourable gentleman to post 5212, it looks even better/ worse, depending who you support. Interesting all the same. In the same way that Lovrens gob could of motivated other teams. This table could motivate Liverpool


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I refer the honourable gentleman to post 5212, it looks even better/ worse, depending who you support. Interesting all the same. In the same way that Lovrens gob could of motivated other teams. This table could motivate Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Apologise sir Tash ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 22, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			You obviously knew what he was referring to,so why not just correct him?
		
Click to expand...

We got there fine without your 'input' 

ðŸ˜´


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2018)

good to see Lacazette and Aubamayeang both start with Ozil too, not so confident about how we line up at the other end though  good to see were still trying to keep Ramsey fit for the january sales


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			1st trophy in the bag for klopp......Top at Christmas ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€

Not bad considering his teams  cant defend and doesnt have a plan B
		
Click to expand...

I would absolutely pee my self if thatâ€™s all he won.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Gutted I cannot see it, you have to subscribe. Me I prefer "Liddle city" part of our history.ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

If you should put in your name and e-mail address you can read two articles free a week. Quite interesting article actually, especially in light of the Evertonian's mixed reaction to the possible capacity/ies of their new stadium.

Regarding "Liddle city", there was a time when we referred to as "Liddell-Pool", a player who my nan and grandad adored and mainly in a time when we were perennially in the second division - hope for us all, eh Tash. The only oil money in them days, was in Brylcreem. 

https://www.nationalfootballmuseum.com/halloffame/billy-liddell/


----------



## Wolf (Dec 22, 2018)

Normal service resumed by Auba...


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Normal service resumed by Auba...
		
Click to expand...

looked sharp first half, think he looks far better when Lacazette also plays

not good seeing Monreal injured yet again, one fit centre half now and he looks like hes trying to get himself xmas off, lets hope he keeps his head 2nd half


----------



## Wolf (Dec 22, 2018)

fundy said:



			looked sharp first half, think he looks far better when Lacazette also plays

not good seeing Monreal injured yet again, one fit centre half now and he looks like hes trying to get himself xmas off, lets hope he keeps his head 2nd half
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree Laca allows him more of a free roll which let's him drift into more dangerous areas. 

We're so short of options at the back as it is we need a couple of signings to firm that area up if we can in January


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2018)

Decent goal that  as we were saying....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

He is a world class striker , just brillant , I went for him for top goal scorer in our predictions


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			If you should put in your name and e-mail address you can read two articles free a week. Quite interesting article actually, especially in light of the Evertonian's mixed reaction to the possible capacity/ies of their new stadium.

Regarding "Liddle city", there was a time when we referred to as "Liddell-Pool", a player who my nan and grandad adored and mainly in a time when we were perennially in the second division - hope for us all, eh Tash. The only oil money in them days, was in Brylcreem. 

https://www.nationalfootballmuseum.com/halloffame/billy-liddell/

Click to expand...

Remebered using me dads brycreem one day. Half a pot. I looked a twat. ðŸ¤ª


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Apologise sir Tash ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

No dont coz when i first saw it i thought it could be fake news. Thought i would post it anyway.   ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2018)

brainless from Kolasinac, lucky to get away with that


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Remebered using me dads brycreem one day. Half a pot. I looked a twat. ðŸ¤ª
		
Click to expand...

You're in good company, I used my dad's Brut aftershave when going to school once.

I can still see the teacher walking the lines of pupils, then centreing in on the smell, and then dragging me out in front of all the others. He didnt have to be a bloodhound, as not many other 9 year olds used it in their morning ablutions.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 22, 2018)

Arsenal looked pretty good today well, until they got 2-0 up anyway, a lot stronger with Kolasinac back, he was excellent at LB. Aubameyang is so good as well, boy can he finish.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 22, 2018)

Well the gooners have made hard work of that against a resilient Burnley side. Got a bit complacent at 2-0 thinking they had won it. Some shocking defending for the Burnley goal. All someone had to do was just boot it clear instead of farting around in our own box. A win but need not a great performance................again!


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Roy Hodgson is a.....


Iâ€™ll be back in an hour or so with the answer


----------



## chrisd (Dec 22, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Roy Hodgson is a.....


Iâ€™ll be back in an hour or so with the answer
		
Click to expand...


Still hoping that he won't be poached by Man U ðŸ˜


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Claude Puel is a.....

You know the rest


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 22, 2018)

Been a long time Iâ€™ve been happy two game weeks in a row!

Good week for Southampton B too


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 22, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Roy Hodgson is a.....


Iâ€™ll be back in an hour or so with the answer
		
Click to expand...

An absolute animal! The sexy owl faced Adonis! 

Best thing heâ€™s ever done for Liverpool


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

Wow what a day of results 

Chelsea and City losing - gap to Chelsea now 11 points - a fight for 4th now with Arsenal for them I guess ?


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 22, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Claude Puel is a.....

You know the rest
		
Click to expand...

Ok, not in Royâ€™s league tho ðŸ¤£


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wow what a day of results

Chelsea and City losing - gap to Chelsea now 11 points - a fight for 4th now with Arsenal for them I guess ?
		
Click to expand...

Oy, aren't you forgetting someone?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			Oy, aren't you forgetting someone?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I guess itâ€™s a fight for 3rd and 4th with Spurs included- going to be a cracking  fight


----------



## user2010 (Dec 22, 2018)

What a result for Palace!!! Get in.


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			Oy, aren't you forgetting someone?
		
Click to expand...

good result for Watford today but think 4th is a bit of a stretch for them


----------



## fundy (Dec 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry I guess itâ€™s a fight for 3rd and 4th with Spurs included- going to be a cracking  fight
		
Click to expand...

not sure it is, think we finish 5th of the 5 sadly, unless we buy a ready made defense in January! cant keep getting away with it (as last week proved)


----------



## Piece (Dec 22, 2018)

Currently we are best of the rest....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

fundy said:



			not sure it is, think we finish 5th of the 5 sadly, unless we buy a ready made defense in January! cant keep getting away with it (as last week proved)
		
Click to expand...

I think with Auygbamyang ( however itâ€™s spelt ðŸ˜‚) - you are going to get goals , enough to keep you there or there abouts , Chelsea rely on Hazard - back line thatâ€™s ropey as well. 

The fight for Europa spot with Watford , Wolves , Everton and Utd could be a cracker as well - really impressed with Wolves last night


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

Great results today for the reds, only The Ev to make it a clean sweep tomorrow


----------



## GG26 (Dec 22, 2018)

Great result for Leicester, especially considering how poor weâ€™ve been for the past few weeks.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			Oy, aren't you forgetting someone?
		
Click to expand...

I imagine Spurs will fancy getting third.....


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2018)

But ........................... what if City pickup a ban?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

Commentators going a touch overboard with UTD you would think they are beating Barce 

But you can see itâ€™s so much quicker and sharper without Lukaku the Lump up front , he couldnâ€™t do what Martial did. Martial is the best forward they have


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 22, 2018)

Piece said:



			Currently we are best of the rest....

Click to expand...

Havenâ€™t seen the game today but sounded real end to end. Knew the run would come to a stop today. Ever since we went 2-0 up to you couple seasons ago and lost 2-4 Iâ€™ve always had fears against you lol

Poor finishing cost us by sounds just hope bulevea isnâ€™t out for long


----------



## Piece (Dec 22, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Havenâ€™t seen the game today but sounded real end to end. Knew the run would come to a stop today. Ever since we went 2-0 up to you couple seasons ago and lost 2-4 Iâ€™ve always had fears against you lol

Poor finishing cost us by sounds just hope bulevea isnâ€™t out for long
		
Click to expand...

 Saw the game and it was a good one. It was end to end and fairly open. Both sides had clear cut chances to score, especially Antonio and Deeney.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 22, 2018)

Piece said:



 Saw the game and it was a good one. It was end to end and fairly open. Both sides had clear cut chances to score, especially Antonio and Deeney.
		
Click to expand...

Heard Antonio missed an open goal at 0-1.. muppet!


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 22, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Heard Antonio missed an open goal at 0-1.. muppet!
		
Click to expand...

Chico had the best chances today, missed a couple of easy ones.....Canâ€™t complain about the result though,  Watford played very good, fast football and took their chances, we hit the post about 3 times! All in all a very entertaining game. Only negative was Watfordâ€™s time wasting, even when it was nil nil. I would get frustrated watching that every week.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 22, 2018)

Good start for Ole Gunnar.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 22, 2018)

First and foremost. Well done Palace, a well deserved three points. Ave said it before and I will say it again if City don't bring there A game and the other team/Palace take there chances, City are in trouble. Thought Palace were very well organised . Both Sane and Sterling were double teamed and hardly got a sniff.
City where to start. Pep. Massively got it wrong. Playing Stones in the Fernadinho role was a massive disaster. He never protected the back four and his distribution was slow. Now here's a thought. Why play Stones there and have Gundoghan further up field waiting for the ball. He kept finding space but City hardly found him. Drop Gundoghan into Fernadinhos role and put the Stockport iniesta on. You cannot keep putting square pegs into round holes.
Saha, what's that all about with him. Wish I had a penny every time he ended up on the floor. Don't get me wrong, he oozes class. But some of his antics today were exactly what he was moaning about a couple of months ago.
Finally there a clip doing the rounds of Walker dancing in a nightclub lording it up. Well if he is reading this, the thick twat wants to start concentrating and spending a bit more time working on his football and not his dancing. He was shocking the worst City performance I have seen in three years a me Walkers worst performance since he signed.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Well after Liverpoolâ€™s fortunate win and Man Cityâ€™s shock loss,along with Chelseaâ€™s shock loss finally a quality performance against a very good well organised Cardiff team.
Finally the shackles have been released allowing players to express themselves.
Should be a start to a run of victories and when we face Spurs we will see a difference for sure.
Running up to the 24th Feb when we quash the dreams of Liverpool winning the league.

Well done Olly


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2018)

That was so bloody refreshing, I feel like a new man. 
Very positive, higher line, counter-press, direct attacking mentality, some good individual performances. Very good days work! 
The shackles are off ......................... at last.
I'm trying to remember the last time United scored five away goals, or five goals in any game!
Apart from the L'pool result it's been a good week for United, even the kids knocked Chelsea out of the FA Youth Cup on Monday with a 4-3 victory!




I hope Mourinho was watching the game.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 22, 2018)

Could it be our year?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			That was so bloody refreshing, I feel like a new man.
Very positive, higher line, counter-press, direct attacking mentality, some good individual performances. Very good days work!
The shackles are off ......................... at last.
I'm trying to remember the last time United scored five away goals, or five goals in any game!
Apart from the L'pool result it's been a good week for United, even the kids knocked Chelsea out of the FA Youth Cup on Monday with a 4-3 victory!




I hope Mourinho was watching the game.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnâ€™t have asked for an easier game to start against Cardiff - still looked dodgy at the back but taking Lukaku out helps , didnâ€™t he also sit on the bench when you smashed Fulham last month. Manager has a good run of games the team should win - will be bigger tests to come - certainly going to be a fight with Everton etc for 6th. 

What is it about Lingard ? Is he actually good ? Something about him that just doesnâ€™t sit right


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			That was so bloody refreshing, I feel like a new man.
Very positive, higher line, counter-press, direct attacking mentality, some good individual performances. Very good days work!
The shackles are off ......................... at last.
I'm trying to remember the last time United scored five away goals, or five goals in any game!
Apart from the L'pool result it's been a good week for United, even the kids knocked Chelsea out of the FA Youth Cup on Monday with a 4-3 victory!




I hope Mourinho was watching the game.
		
Click to expand...


5-5 V West Brom.. Fergies Last Game


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Couldnâ€™t have asked for an easier game to start against Cardiff - still looked dodgy at the back but taking Lukaku out helps , didnâ€™t he also sit on the bench when you smashed Fulham last month. Manager has a good run of games the team should win - will be bigger tests to come - certainly going to be a fight with Everton etc for 6th.

What is it about Lingard ? Is he actually good ? Something about him that just doesnâ€™t sit right
		
Click to expand...

God you talk some crap.
Questioning Lingard just shows your lack of football knowledge.
Stick to hockey itâ€™s what you know best.


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Couldnâ€™t have asked for an easier game to start against Cardiff - still looked dodgy at the back but taking Lukaku out helps , didnâ€™t he also sit on the bench when you smashed Fulham last month. Manager has a good run of games the team should win - will be bigger tests to come - certainly going to be a fight with Everton etc for 6th.

What is it about Lingard ? Is he actually good ? Something about him that just doesnâ€™t sit right
		
Click to expand...

What are you on about?
Cardiff had won four of their previous five home games and Lingard plays for England!
Sometimes you just need to grip a piece of reality.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			First and foremost. Well done Palace, a well deserved three points. Ave said it before and I will say it again if City don't bring there A game and the other team/Palace take there chances, City are in trouble. Thought Palace were very well organised . Both Sane and Sterling were double teamed and hardly got a sniff.
City where to start. Pep. Massively got it wrong. Playing Stones in the Fernadinho role was a massive disaster. He never protected the back four and his distribution was slow. Now here's a thought. Why play Stones there and have Gundoghan further up field waiting for the ball. He kept finding space but City hardly found him. Drop Gundoghan into Fernadinhos role and put the Stockport iniesta on. You cannot keep putting square pegs into round holes.
Saha, what's that all about with him. Wish I had a penny every time he ended up on the floor. Don't get me wrong, he oozes class. But some of his antics today were exactly what he was moaning about a couple of months ago.
*Finally there a clip doing the rounds of Walker dancing in a nightclub lording it up. Well if he is reading this, the thick twat wants to start concentrating and spending a bit more time working on his football and not his dancing. *He was shocking the worst City performance I have seen in three years a me Walkers worst performance since he signed.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the players are allowed to relax ? Even if itâ€™s by dancing badly in a night club - interesting to see how City react now to a couple of defeats and having to chase. 

As for Townsends goal - absolute stormer , not seen a better one this season yet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

Great win for Palace and a nice four point gap for Liverpool at the top. Nice pressie for Klopp. What a difference from United. They simply looked a different side and so free of the Mourinho shackles. I wonder if Ole can keep this going and if they can press for 4th after all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			What are you on about?
Cardiff had won four of their previous five home games and Lingard plays for England!
Sometimes you just need to grip a piece of reality.
		
Click to expand...

Cardiff are four points of the bottom of the table and have been stuff by a number of teams - not exactly the strongest team you will face and it was a good game for the manager to start against.

And so what if Lingard plays for England - many a player on here has been continuously criticised yet they play intentionally - he appears to act as if he is the world star , mannerisms a bit like Pogba ( the dressing room video a perfect example ) - but anytime I see him just wonder if he is just your average Prem player or better than that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			What are you on about?
Cardiff had won four of their previous five home games and Lingard plays for England!
Sometimes you just need to grip a piece of reality.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.
Phil wonâ€™t answer my posts because he know Iâ€™m right and will just end up talking more rubbish.
Every post is a dig at Utd or Spurs or Arsenal,gets on my nerves.

Should be a lot closer to Chelsea and Arsenal after the next few games.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

Cardiff have strung some home wins together and if Jose was still in charge this could have been one where they came unstuck. However with the pace they played at today and with everyone seeming to want the ball they were a different looking side. If Ole can get Pogba and others engaged and playing close to their potential they could have a big second half to the season but they'll need it as they're still eight points away from Arsenal in 5th


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great win for Palace and a nice four point gap for Liverpool at the top. Nice pressie for Klopp. What a difference from United. They simply looked a different side and so free of the Mourinho shackles. I wonder if Ole can keep this going and if they can press for 4th after all.
		
Click to expand...

Bigger tests will come,thereâ€™s not one Utd supporter who thought we wouldnâ€™t win today.
You can only beat whatâ€™s in front of you.
One of the main reason Liverpool havenâ€™t won the league for years was there inability to beat teams they were supposed to beat that were low in the league.
I also donâ€™t think there was one supporter who actually understood football,who couldnâ€™t see under Jose players were shackled and not allowed to express themselves.
Yes bigger test to come but today who gives a toss.


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Should be a lot closer to Chelsea and Arsenal after the next few games.
		
Click to expand...

I have to be honest in that I'm all rather excited about United for the first time in years, hopefully today was not just the honeymoon period.
They actually looked like they were having fun ............................ I know I was!


----------



## Junior (Dec 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Couldnâ€™t have asked for an easier game to start against Cardiff - still looked dodgy at the back but taking Lukaku out helps , didnâ€™t he also sit on the bench when you smashed Fulham last month. Manager has a good run of games the team should win - will be bigger tests to come - certainly going to be a fight with Everton etc for 6th.

What is it about Lingard ? Is he actually good ? Something about him that just doesnâ€™t sit right
		
Click to expand...

As an avid follower, honestly speaking, no game has been easy for us this year.  We were played off the park by the joint lowest scorers in Serie A, weâ€™re pasted by Liverpool, Spurs, West Ham, drew with Derby (just), lost to Brighton.

As LB said earlier, play8ng with 3 quick front men and trying to score is a breath of fresh air.  Iâ€™m sure weâ€™ll go backwards before we go forwards, but at least the players seemed to have a spark about them from the word go today. 

Iâ€™m still conflicted though.......Yes Jose tactics were puzzling, but the players to all of a sudden put in a shift like they did today pees me off...they must take responsibility for the season so far aswell.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

Junior said:



			As an avid follower, honestly speaking, no game has been easy for us this year.  We were played off the park by the joint lowest scorers in Serie A, weâ€™re pasted by Liverpool, Spurs, West Ham, drew with Derby (just), lost to Brighton.

As LB said earlier, play8ng with 3 quick front men and trying to score is a breath of fresh air.  Iâ€™m sure weâ€™ll go backwards before we go forwards, but at least the players seemed to have a spark about them from the word go today.

Iâ€™m still conflicted though.......Yes Jose tactics were puzzling, but the players to all of a sudden put in a shift like they did today pees me off...they must take responsibility for the season so far aswell.
		
Click to expand...

I think I said a while back the worst thing for Utd was playing Lukaku - a front three of Rashford , Martial and Sanchez would cause so many problems for any team - great mix of a front three but Mourinho spent Â£80mil on him to be the new Drogba hoping that Rashford etc would be like Cole/Robben etc playing of him - but Lukaku isnâ€™t anywhere near that level.

But as you say whilst the managers tactics set the tempo the players donâ€™t suddenly put in a shift when they didnâ€™t seem to for the previous manager. Think there is still issues with players like Pogba who I think whilst talented is struggling in the Prem and possibly is a bad influence behind the scenes. Maybe selling him and moving on players like Lukaku and focusing on Rashford and Martial he whatâ€™s needed to move forward.

Speaking to someone today and he heard that Jardim is being lined in case Pochettino doesnâ€™t take it - would be an interesting choice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

I think it was apparent the players suddenly seemed to suddenly want to play again and the pace up front was a world away from the ponderous approach United have shown in so many games this season. They should win their next two home games with ease.

We'll know a lot more about Liverpool's chances after the festive break with Arsenal at home (I'm expecting a home win but a tough game) the big one away to City. If they take four points from those I honestly think Klopp will keep them focused and guide them to the trophy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think it was apparent the players suddenly seemed to suddenly want to play again and the pace up front was a world away from the ponderous approach United have shown in so many games this season. They should win their next two home games with ease.

We'll know a lot more about Liverpool's chances after the festive break with Arsenal at home (I'm expecting a home win but a tough game) the big one away to City. *If they take four points from those I honestly think Klopp will keep them focused and guide them to the trophy.*

Click to expand...

Oh feckin hell homers just put the  mockers on us ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Oh feckin hell homers just put the  mockers on us ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Well thatâ€™s that then - maybe next year will be our year ðŸ˜¢


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 22, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Well after Liverpoolâ€™s fortunate win
		
Click to expand...

In what realm was Liverpoolâ€™s win fortunate? 

Even NES conceded we were the better team and deserved the win. 

Ooo, did I just bite?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Oh feckin hell homers just put the  mockers on us ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Think Klopp's management skills more than a match for my iffy predictions and he'll see you right!


----------



## Captainron (Dec 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think Klopp's management skills more than a match for my iffy predictions and he'll see you right!
		
Click to expand...

Or PJâ€™s sarky opinions


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Or PJâ€™s sarky opinions 

Click to expand...

Highlight some


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			In what realm was Liverpoolâ€™s win fortunate?

Even NES conceded we were the better team and deserved the win.

Ooo, did I just bite?
		
Click to expand...

Wolves had plenty of chances to get a draw,you were fortunate they didnâ€™t have there shooting boots on.
Go back a few pages and clubchamp even says Wolves could have got something out the game.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Wolves had plenty of chances to get a draw,you were fortunate they didnâ€™t have there shooting boots on.
Go back a few pages and clubchamp even says Wolves could have got something out the game.
		
Click to expand...

No we weren't. They had chances and never took them. it happens in every game every week.

You've just had a pop at phil for not understanding football yet your posting shite like this.

With respect to Clubchamp who is entitled to his opinion, the wolves manager has said we were the better side  and deserved to win, i know whose oipnion id take.

Your talking absolute shite Tony.

Here's the stats  from the game



http://imgur.com/a/uwfEyTq


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely the players are allowed to relax ? Even if itâ€™s by dancing badly in a night club - interesting to see how City react now to a couple of defeats and having to chase.

As for Townsends goal - absolute stormer , not seen a better one this season yet
		
Click to expand...

They are allowed to relax. Just Not on a sodding football pitch.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Iâ€™ll take the word of an opposing manager over a fella who doesnâ€™t understand the unlikelyhood of a footballer playing twice in 6 days after not playing a prem game in 18 months

But you crack on ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No we weren't. They had chances and never took them. it happens in every game every week.

You've just had a pop at phil for not understanding football yet your posting shite like this.

With respect to Clubchamp who is entitled to his opinion, the wolves manager has said we were the better side  and deserved to win, i know whose oipnion id take.

Your talking absolute shite Tony.

Here's the stats  from the game



http://imgur.com/a/uwfEyTq



Click to expand...

Lol I couldnâ€™t care less whoâ€™s opinion you would take.
Itâ€™s obvious you would take Philâ€™s side but as far as Iâ€™m concerned he knows nothing unless he Googleâ€™s it.
You were the better team against Wolves where did I say you werenâ€™t.
They had good chances to score,enough easily to get a draw.
You keep dreaming Stu along with the others.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™ll take the word of an opposing manager over a fella who doesnâ€™t understand the unlikelyhood of a footballer playing twice in 6 days after not playing a prem game in 18 months

But you crack on ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I know and heâ€™s a Liverpool fan.
Watch the game in a minute and tell me they didnâ€™t have chances to draw the game


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Lol I couldnâ€™t care less whoâ€™s opinion you would take.
Itâ€™s obvious you would take Philâ€™s side but as far as Iâ€™m concerned he knows nothing unless he Googleâ€™s it.
You were the better team against Wolves where did I say you werenâ€™t.
They had good chances to score,enough easily to get a draw.
You keep dreaming Stu along with the others.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt talking about phil and i'm certainly not taking any sides. i dont always agree with phil but i dont get personal like you do. Calling it as i see it. 

last night you said it was a good result, today  you said we were fortunate, whats changed?

The stats prove that all things being equal, we both take our chances , we'd still have won.

I'll continue to  go and watch  my local team trying to win each week  rather than latching onto a team 100's of miles away i have no real connection with.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I wasnt talking about phil and i'm certainly not taking any sides. i dont always agree with phil but i dont get personal like you do. Calling it as i see it.

last night you said it was a good result, today  you said we were fortunate, whats changed?

The stats prove that all things being equal, we both take our chances , we'd still have won.

I'll continue to  go and watch  my local team trying to win each week  rather than latching onto a team 100's of miles away i have no real connection with.
		
Click to expand...

Now your talking shite.
Do you not think Iâ€™ve been to see Utd play?
You always go on about going to games and the armchair fans,thatâ€™s complete rubbish.
You havenâ€™t been going for 50 years,do you not think other fans went before you.
Least i havenâ€™t called myself ManchesterTony


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I wasnt talking about phil and i'm certainly not taking any sides. i dont always agree with phil but i dont get personal like you do. Calling it as i see it.

last night you said it was a good result, today  you said we were fortunate, whats changed?

The stats prove that all things being equal, we both take our chances , we'd still have won.

I'll continue to  go and watch  my local team trying to win each week  rather than latching onto a team 100's of miles away i have no real connection with.
		
Click to expand...

I said it was a good result because in the grand scheme of it,it was,3 points.
Nothings changed


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Now your talking shite.
Do you not think Iâ€™ve been to see Utd play?
You always go on about going to games and the armchair fans,thatâ€™s complete rubbish.
You havenâ€™t been going for 50 years,do you not think other fans went before you.
Least i havenâ€™t called myself ManchesterTony
		
Click to expand...

Are you Jealous of Phil? You  dont stop going on about him. It's disturbing tbh.

Your current moniker sums you up.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Bloody hell watching those highlights you got battered


----------



## Captainron (Dec 22, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Highlight some
		
Click to expand...

To be fair most of what you post on here is sarky. Would be unfair to pick out some from the plethora of genuinely boring drivel you come out with whenever a certain someone posts. Do you secretly have a man crush on him?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Captainron said:



			To be fair most of what you post on here is sarky. Would be unfair to pick out some from the plethora of genuinely boring drivel you come out with whenever a certain someone posts. Do you secretly have a man crush on him? 

Click to expand...

No itâ€™s just because he post the most rubbish.

Obviously no comment on the Wolves game from anyone after MOTD showing Wolves 5 chances to Liverpoolâ€™s 3


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			No itâ€™s just because he post the most rubbish.

Obviously no comment on the Wolves game from anyone after MOTD showing Wolves 5 chances to Liverpoolâ€™s 3
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ you're not using 4 minutes of highlights to justify your point are you? 

If this is the standard, i think i'll leave it here.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

Captainron said:



			To be fair most of what you post on here is sarky. Would be unfair to pick out some from the plethora of genuinely boring drivel you come out with whenever a certain someone posts. Do you secretly have a man crush on him? 

Click to expand...

I reckon he see's how  knobseeker stalks LP  and feels all left out and gets jealous.


----------



## howbow88 (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Is he finally being exposed for the fraud he is?
		
Click to expand...

Good result today 

That goal from Townsend was outrageous.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

howbow88 said:



			Good result today 

That goal from Townsend was outrageous.
		
Click to expand...

Even a stuck clock is right twice a day!! 

Goal of the season so far


----------



## howbow88 (Dec 22, 2018)

Roy is a good manager, but like Pulis, Allardyce, etc, he just isn't quite good enough at the top level. The job he did at Fulham was beyond belief.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

howbow88 said:



			Roy is a good manager, but like Pulis, Allardyce, etc, he just isn't quite good enough at the top level. The job he did at Fulham was beyond belief.
		
Click to expand...

He's a limited manager but does a job. 

I just dont get why the press laud him like a world class manager  like they did when he got our job and the england job.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ you're not using 4 minutes of highlights to justify your point are you?

If this is the standard, i think i'll leave it here.
		
Click to expand...

Saw the hole game Stu this just cemented my point.
I think you know it but your in denial.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I reckon he see's how  knobseeker stalks LP  and feels all left out and gets jealous.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m offended by this.
How many times have you been offended today La? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I reckon he see's how  knobseeker stalks LP  and feels all left out and gets jealous.
		
Click to expand...

And you have the cheek to say I get personal,and call me childish,now your name calling.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Saw the hole game Stu this just cemented my point.
I think you know it but your in denial.
		
Click to expand...

Not in denial at all, i gave wolves the credit they deserved and looking at the stats we deserved the win. Incase ypu missed it the  Wolves manager agreed we deserved to win and were the better side. 

Your bitterness towards Liverpool is affecting your judgement.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™m offended by this.
*How many times have you been offended today La?* ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Dont know what you mean, you'll need to explain?


----------



## PieMan (Dec 23, 2018)

Why is it that all the sniping about football originates from the red half of Salford and Merseyside? 

Is it because both teams were once great but have been largely insignificant for the last few seasons


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Why is it that all the sniping about football originates from the red half of Salford and Merseyside? 

Is it because both teams were once great but have been largely insignificant for the last few seasons 

Click to expand...

The London based fans are too busy being racist towards each other and throwing stuff around ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Dont know what you mean, you'll need to explain?
		
Click to expand...

Sure youâ€™ll figure it out soft lad ðŸ˜‰


----------



## PieMan (Dec 23, 2018)

Calm down guys - it's Christmas, the season of peace and goodwill......even to Man U and Liverpool fans (but obviously not Spurs - detest them with a passion!!) 

Remember it's only a game......ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely the players are allowed to relax ? Even if itâ€™s by dancing badly in a night club - interesting to see how City react now to a couple of defeats and having to chase.

As for Townsends goal - absolute stormer , not seen a better one this season yet
		
Click to expand...

Luckily for me I was sat straight behind the end where he scored. It would of took my head off if the nets were not there. It was in as soon as I think left his foot. take a bow son


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 23, 2018)

Arise Sir Harry Kane.

OK just an OBE so far, but well played.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			Arise Sir Harry Kane.

OK just an OBE so far, but well played.
		
Click to expand...

Love harry 
Hope he stays in England and smashes shearers record to bits


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			Arise Sir Harry Kane.

OK just an OBE so far, but well played.
		
Click to expand...

The devaluing of honours continues each year - Kane has achieved nothing yet in his career so what exactly is he being honoured for ? Scoring a few penalties in the World Cup 

Sportsmen and ladies shouldnâ€™t get honours for just doing well at a sport


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Love harry 
Hope he stays in England and smashes shearers record to bits
		
Click to expand...

Yes . Putting all the sad little hate spewers to one side . He is amazing and almost makes me want to support spurs !


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The devaluing of honours continues each year - Kane has achieved nothing yet in his career so what exactly is he being honoured for ? Scoring a few penalties in the World Cup

Sportsmen and ladies shouldnâ€™t get honours for just doing well at a sport
		
Click to expand...

Repeat the same post but replace Kane with Steven Gerrard MBE and you may get taken seriously.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			Yes . Putting all the sad little hate spewers to one side . He is amazing and almost makes me want to support spurs !
		
Click to expand...

Seems such a nice guy (good golfer aswell according to a video of his sub par round I think it was)

He is the kind of pro Iâ€™d want my kids to act like.. genuine and not out partying all time


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you read the last line - Iâ€™ll repeat it for you

*Sportsmen and ladies shouldnâ€™t get honours for just doing well at a sport*

That includes anyone who gets an â€œhonour â€œ for just playing sport well ( i suppose it is Kaneâ€™s first medal )
		
Click to expand...

You think Gerrard is undeserving then of his as well then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			You think Gerrard is undeserving then of his as well then?
		
Click to expand...

Like I said â€œany sportsmen â€œincluding Liverpool players who get it purely for playing a sport. For me itâ€™s devauled it all - when a player goes above and beyond both in and out of the sport then itâ€™s time to start talking about Awards - but Kane getting one for scoring some goals in the World Cup ?! Sorry but no


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The devaluing of honours continues each year - Kane has achieved nothing yet in his career so what exactly is he being honoured for ? Scoring a few penalties in the World Cup

Sportsmen and ladies shouldnâ€™t get honours for just doing well at a sport
		
Click to expand...

The whole system is a nonsense. Throw into the mix career civil servants,  actors, tax dodging singers, party donating business people. Scrap it, it just gets me annoyed twice a year.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Like I said â€œany sportsmen â€œincluding Liverpool players who get it purely for playing a sport. For me itâ€™s devauled it all - when a player goes above and beyond both in and out of the sport then itâ€™s time to start talking about Awards - but Kane getting one for scoring some goals in the World Cup ?! Sorry but no
		
Click to expand...

So you're not prepared to directly  say Gerrard doesn't deserve his MBE
Thought as much


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			So you're not prepared to directly  say Gerrard doesn't deserve his MBE
Thought as much
		
Click to expand...

Umm - have a feeling you been here before ,  clear youâ€™re a spurs fan , spoken about the Irish - you donâ€™t get called Paddy do you Patrick ðŸ˜‰

And why are you concerned about me just singling out one person when I have said all and why Gerrard ? Does he not get covered under the â€œallâ€ ? And why not another Liverpool player when a lot of them have received Honours ?


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm - have a feeling you been here before ,  clear youâ€™re a spurs fan , spoken about the Irish - you donâ€™t get called Paddy do you Patrick ðŸ˜‰

And why are you concerned about me just singling out one person when I have said all and why Gerrard ? Does he not get covered under the â€œallâ€ ? And why not another Liverpool player when a lot of them have received Honours ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope Im a royals fan, but I do know Patrick

Gerrard was just an example as his is most recent, you otherwise you have to go back a long time to when LFC were any good to  find someone else


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 23, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			Nope Im a royals fan, but I do know Patrick

Gerrard was just an example as his is most recent, you otherwise you have to go back a long time to when LFC were any good to  find someone else
		
Click to expand...

Tbf Gerrard got his after he had some medals. I agree sportsmen shouldnâ€™t get them for just playing sport but currently the careers of Kaneâ€™s and Gerardâ€™s arenâ€™t even compariable.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 23, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™ll take the word of an opposing manager over a fella who doesnâ€™t understand the unlikelyhood of a footballer playing twice in 6 days after not playing a prem game in 18 months

But you crack on ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

If thatâ€™s aimed at me and obviously is.
all I was trying to get across is that Clyne would be dissapoited to be left out.
Heâ€™s been out a long time ,but heâ€™s been fit for months but couldnâ€™t get in the team because AA and Gomez have been in front of him.
So he gets his chance because them two are injured, plays well and is left out next game ,for a midfielder who hasnâ€™t played himself for a couple of games.
I said he wouldnâ€™t be happy and I think I am right to think that.
But Klopp picked the team and thatâ€™s just MY opinion.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 23, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf Gerrard got his after he had some medals. I agree sportsmen shouldnâ€™t get them for just playing sport but currently the careers of Kaneâ€™s and Gerardâ€™s arenâ€™t even compariable.
		
Click to expand...

You are correct, Kane will be captaining England to a 2nd  consecutive major Semi final next year, where as SG never did and never will.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 23, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			You are correct, Kane will be captaining England to a 2nd  consecutive major Semi final next year, where as SG never did and never will.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I bet Gerrard when he looks back at his career and the memories of those cup victories will be distraught that he didnâ€™t get to captain England to our most fortuitous World Cup ever....,

Btw, if youâ€™re considering the nations league as a major cup then rofl


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			You are correct, Kane will be captaining England to a 2nd  consecutive major Semi final next year, where as SG never did and never will.
		
Click to expand...

Really is that the measure now - getting to a semi final without beating one major nation and suggesting that the Euro Nations is a â€œmajorâ€ ?

What medal did Kane pick up for that semi final ? Do they have medals for that.

Just looked through the list of Kanes winners - shows zero , nil , nada - won nothing - canâ€™t see the medal for "semi final"

Im sure Gerrard would happily swap his achievements for Kane as they appear to be so highly valued


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 23, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Wolves had plenty of chances to get a draw,you were fortunate they didnâ€™t have there shooting boots on.
Go back a few pages and clubchamp even says Wolves could have got something out the game.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did say that they COULD but they never took the chances they had especially in the first half.
If you watch the whole game we COULD have scored 5/6 goals.
We were the better team by a mile and deserved to win.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 23, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			You are correct, Kane will be captaining England to a 2nd  consecutive major Semi final next year, where as SG never did and never will.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the whole team should get one Kane dosnt do it alone.

But I donâ€™t think any of them should get one for just doing their job .
Charity work yes , football no!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 23, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Wolves had plenty of chances to get a draw,you were fortunate they didnâ€™t have there shooting boots on.
Go back a few pages and clubchamp even says Wolves could have got something out the game.
		
Click to expand...

You mean like Utd were the other week at Bournemouth where they were 2nd best but came away with all 3 points?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 23, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I did say that they COULD but they never took the chances they had especially in the first half.
If you watch the whole game we COULD have scored 5/6 goals.
We were the better team by a mile and deserved to win.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the whole game.
Unfortunately you didnâ€™t get the backing of your fellow reds.
You could be a politician with that U-turn


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 23, 2018)

drive4show said:



			You mean like Utd were the other week at Bournemouth where they were 2nd best but came away with all 3 points?
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t get your point or the relevance,weâ€™ve been 2nd best a lot this season,so yes whatever points we have is a bonus,and I donâ€™t believe any Utd supporter has said any difference.
Thanks for your input though


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sure youâ€™ll figure it out soft lad ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

 Doubt i will. 

Not the 1st time you've posted this and refused to explain your meaning so i'll have to assume its derogatory until you do, though i doubt you will.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Doubt i will.

Not the 1st time you've posted this and refused to explain your meaning so i'll have to assume its derogatory until you do, though i doubt you will.
		
Click to expand...

Look soft lad you decided to have a pop at me with the childish name calling so donâ€™t now make out youâ€™re the victim ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Look soft lad you decided to have a pop at me with the childish name calling so donâ€™t now make out youâ€™re the victim ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, hope nobody has hurt your feelings. Would hate for you to feel offended, after all your input on this forum is so valued.

Merry Christmas ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Look soft lad you decided to have a pop at me with the childish name calling so donâ€™t now make out youâ€™re the victim ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

It was a compliment actually. 

Not making out to be anything , just asked you to explaim what you meant. 

Not that hard really is it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Oh sorry, hope nobody has hurt your feelings. Would hate for you to feel offended, after all your input on this forum is so valued.

Merry Christmas ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Same to you pal ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It was a compliment actually.

 isit.
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks ðŸ˜˜


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 23, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I donâ€™t get your point or the relevance,weâ€™ve been 2nd best a lot this season,so yes whatever points we have is a bonus,and I donâ€™t believe any Utd supporter has said any difference.
Thanks for your input though
		
Click to expand...

My point is you banging on about Liverpool getting lucky against Wolves, just pointing out it works both ways.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 23, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			If thatâ€™s aimed at me and obviously is.
all I was trying to get across is that Clyne would be dissapoited to be left out.
Heâ€™s been out a long time ,but heâ€™s been fit for months but couldnâ€™t get in the team because AA and Gomez have been in front of him.
So he gets his chance because them two are injured, plays well and is left out next game ,for a midfielder who hasnâ€™t played himself for a couple of games.
I said he wouldnâ€™t be happy and I think I am right to think that.
But Klopp picked the team and thatâ€™s just MY opinion.
		
Click to expand...

We agree on most points you mention, and of course youâ€™re entitled to an opinion (however wrong it is ðŸ˜) 

It doesnâ€™t matter how unhappy Clyne is, Klopp deemed him not fit enough to play 2 full games in less than a week. That shouldnâ€™t need scrutinising 

Both had our say, letâ€™s leave it here and not be like that other fella ðŸ˜† ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 23, 2018)

drive4show said:



			My point is you banging on about Liverpool getting lucky against Wolves, just pointing out it works both ways.
		
Click to expand...

As I said and repeat I never said it didnâ€™t work both ways.
I have watched enough football to understand how it works.
I said Liverpool deserved to win that hasnâ€™t and will not change.
They were fortunate because had Wolves took there chances,and pointed out by Clubchamp who has done a massive U-turn it could easily have been a draw.

Watching the Man City/Crystal Palace game last night can anyone say Palace were not fortunate to win.
City had great chances that were missed,yes thatâ€™s football,but Palace were fortunate.
That is basically all I said.
Watching MOTD last night,although I did watch it live,cemented my thoughts.
Others disagree some might agree,thatâ€™s forums for you.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 23, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			We agree on most points you mention, and of course youâ€™re entitled to an opinion (however wrong it is ðŸ˜)

It doesnâ€™t matter how unhappy Clyne is, Klopp deemed him not fit enough to play 2 full games in less than a week. That shouldnâ€™t need scrutinising

Both had our say, letâ€™s leave it here and not be like that other fella ðŸ˜† ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Well I agree with you about Clyne never ever said any different.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 23, 2018)

In my experience the majority of results are reliant on the winning side having good fortune...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 23, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I watched the whole game.
Unfortunately you didnâ€™t get the backing of your fellow reds.
You could be a politician with that U-turn
		
Click to expand...

I said Wolves played well and could have got something from the game.
Whereâ€™s the u turn.
Your just looking for something.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Iâ€™d sooner have Karius than him...ðŸ˜†


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™d sooner have Karius than him...ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Surely not another mistake from â€œEnglandâ€™s Number Oneâ€ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


No player has made more errors leading to a goal in the Premier League this season than Jordan Pickford (3). Oops ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2018)

It's attack v attack. No one in the middle is bothering with tackling today. It's bonkers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Well after Liverpoolâ€™s fortunate win and Man Cityâ€™s shock loss,along with Chelseaâ€™s shock loss finally a quality performance against a very good well organised Cardiff team.
Finally the shackles have been released allowing players to express themselves.
Should be a start to a run of victories and when we face Spurs we will see a difference for sure.
Running up to the 24th Feb when we quash the dreams of Liverpool winning the league.

Well done Olly
		
Click to expand...

As I was saying the other day, they always find time to bring us into the conversation.

5 goals, Pogba in, Lukaku in, Martial start, gaining some points on Chelsea.....or any number of Pro-United things. 2 mentions for us.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2018)

Junior said:



			As an avid follower, honestly speaking, no game has been easy for us this year.  We were played off the park by the joint lowest scorers in Serie A, weâ€™re pasted by Liverpool, Spurs, West Ham, drew with Derby (just), lost to Brighton.

As LB said earlier, play8ng with 3 quick front men and trying to score is a breath of fresh air.  Iâ€™m sure weâ€™ll go backwards before we go forwards, but at least the players seemed to have a spark about them from the word go today.

Iâ€™m still conflicted though.......Yes Jose tactics were puzzling, but the players to all of a sudden put in a shift like they did today pees me off...they must take responsibility for the season so far aswell.
		
Click to expand...

Playing that front 3 is so important, but also getting the 2 or 3 behind to also move up the pitch and support, and even get past that front 3. I think Jose was more bothered with the 2 of the 3 being in position in case you lost it instead of 2 of the 3 offering offensive options, with a full back also joining in. Man U finished 2nd last year and have some really good players. Attitude and aptitude has let them down this year, on and off the pitch.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 23, 2018)

Seen the no penalty in Burnley game!
Then disallowed goal for CL.
What are they teaching refs these days.
Think both were fouls but CB certainly made it look worse.

Pickford has to let CB deal with that Son had given it up.
Wall was a shambles.

Have to say though Spurs do look good.
Think Pickford very lucky to still be on the pitch.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			As I was saying the other day, they always find time to bring us into the conversation.

5 goals, Pogba in, Lukaku in, Martial start, gaining some points on Chelsea.....or any number of Pro-United things. 2 mentions for us. 

Click to expand...

Lukaku in? he wasnâ€™t in the squad.
I want to build Liverpool up,much easier to knock down


----------



## Piece (Dec 23, 2018)

Lots of gifts being handed out at Goodison today!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			In my experience the majority of results are reliant on the winning side having good fortune...
		
Click to expand...

Thats as big an untrue cliche as "it all evens itself out over a year".


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Lukaku in? he wasnâ€™t in the squad.
I want to build Liverpool up,much easier to knock down

Click to expand...

I spelt Lukaku-less win, wrong.

Still obsessed by us, mind.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Seen the no penalty in Burnley game!
*Then disallowed goal for CL.*
What are they teaching refs these days.
Think both were fouls but CB certainly made it look worse.

Pickford has to let CB deal with that Son had given it up.
Wall was a shambles.

Have to say though Spurs do look good.
Think Pickford very lucky to still be on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

They got a pen for exactly the same foul at anfield last season.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2018)

Big Sam wouldnt have allowed this at Goodison.

Shambles


----------



## fundy (Dec 23, 2018)

wow and I thought we couldnt defend lol


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I spelt Lukaku-less win, wrong.

Still obsessed by us, mind.

Click to expand...

Only slightly spelt wrong lol


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 23, 2018)

fundy said:



			wow and I thought we couldnt defend lol
		
Click to expand...

Zouma has been shocking.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2018)

The Ev love a good Boo.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 23, 2018)

I have to say spurs finishing was good.
Missed a few early on but after that clinical.

Some shocking defending though and not just from Everton.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2018)

Pickford my god. How is he Englandâ€™s first choice

Good game for the neutral .. and a nice assist from richarlson to win my fantasy football head to head for the week


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Pickford my god. How is he Englandâ€™s first choice

Good game for the neutral .. and a nice assist from richarlson to win my fantasy football head to head for the week
		
Click to expand...


He reminds me of Joe Hart, decent keeper but highly overated because he's english.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			He reminds me of Joe Hart, decent keeper but highly overated because he's english.
		
Click to expand...

Feel sorry for Ben foster only 8 caps for England but prob one of the most consistent


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Feel sorry for Ben foster only 8 caps for England but prob one of the most consistent
		
Click to expand...

Hes a better keeper than both of them.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Feel sorry for Ben foster only 8 caps for England but prob one of the most consistent
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully if Watford continue to progress he'll be recognised. He was excellent against the (un)mighty irons yesterday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			He reminds me of Joe Hart, decent keeper but highly overated because he's english.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on - I hear the fans were leaving early and booing the team , fans turning on the manager already. 
Fat Sam wouldnâ€™t have had the team letting in 6 goals , maybe I was being too kind suggesting they would challenge for 6/7th spot


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Hopefully if Watford continue to progress he'll be recognised. He was excellent against the (un)mighty irons yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Age is against him tho for long term , 35 realistically 4 years max left at the top 

Shame hart and Robinson blocked many good keepers

Always rated Kirkland and Carson


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Age is against him tho for long term , 35 realistically 4 years max left at the top

Shame hart and Robinson blocked many good keepers

Always rated Kirkland and Carson
		
Click to expand...

Kirkland wasn't great, all you had to do was put it between his massively outstretched legs to score.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Kirkland wasn't great, all you had to do was put it between his massively outstretched legs to score.
		
Click to expand...

I think his back injury ruined him personally


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			I think his back injury ruined him personally
		
Click to expand...

The only thing Kirkland couldnâ€™t do was keep goal.

Shame really ðŸ¤£


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 23, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			The only thing Kirkland couldnâ€™t do was keep goal.

Shame really ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Looked good as a kid at Coventry but the move to Liverpool didn't seem to suit him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Age is against him tho for long term , 35 realistically 4 years max left at the top

Shame hart and Robinson blocked many good keepers

Always rated Kirkland and Carson
		
Click to expand...

I actually felt Robinson was hardly treated. Effectively got dropped because of a bobble against coratia and then he lost all confidence. 

Wasnâ€™t it Carson who then let us down against Croatia at home so we missed out on the euros?


----------



## User2021 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## adam6177 (Dec 23, 2018)

Sorry for this Everton fans


----------



## User2021 (Dec 23, 2018)

Snake gets found out once more. 
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Overrated arrogant ####


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2018)

adam6177 said:



			Sorry for this Everton fans

View attachment 26195

Click to expand...

Did hear a slightly better one 

Alisson concedes 7 goals in 5 months 
Pickford concedes 6 whilst I was in Asda ðŸ˜‚

5 live was interesting - all questioning Silva and whether or not he knows what he is doing , football no better , sitting lower in the table 

Bring back Fat Sam ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2018)

Great game for the neutral and don't think Pickford has done his reputation an ounce of good but a bit like Sterling he's another I think Southgate will stick with through thick and thin, certainly until he drops a massive clanger in an England shirt to cost us an important game.


----------



## user2010 (Dec 23, 2018)

Enjoy. Jose Mourinho/ Young Ones mash up


----------



## Piece (Dec 23, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Hopefully if Watford continue to progress he'll be recognised. He was excellent against the (un)mighty irons yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

He unofficially retired from England duty around 2012 to be with his children. I donâ€™t know what he thinks now but he has been brilliant this year and better than what Iâ€™ve seen from our current incumbents!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great game for the neutral and don't think Pickford has done his reputation an ounce of good but a bit like Sterling he's another I think Southgate will stick with through thick and thin, certainly until he drops a massive clanger in an England shirt to cost us an important game.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling is a different class to Pickford. 
Pickford,Maguire & Trippier were all made to look better than they are at the World Cup. 
Sterling got stick because itâ€™s frustrating as a England fan when they donâ€™t bring their club form to international.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sterling is a different class to Pickford.
Pickford,Maguire & Trippier were all made to look better than they are at the World Cup.
Sterling got stick because itâ€™s frustrating as a England fan when they donâ€™t bring their club form to international.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with Sterling is 4 goals in 47 games isn't good enough at this level and not is going 27 games without a goal. I simply don't think he's produced what he's capable of at club level on the international stage and others should have been given a chance and extended run.


----------



## Piece (Dec 23, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			I think his back injury ruined him personally
		
Click to expand...

Kirkland had severe mental issues that badly affected his career.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The problem with Sterling is 4 goals in 47 games isn't good enough at this level and not is going 27 games without a goal. I simply don't think he's produced what he's capable of at club level on the international stage and others should have been given a chance and extended run.
		
Click to expand...

So basically Homer you agree with me.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks 


Pin-seeker said:



			Sterling is a different class to Pickford.
Pickford,Maguire & Trippier were all made to look better than they are at the World Cup.
Sterling got stick because itâ€™s frustrating as a England fan when they donâ€™t bring their club form to international.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling was found out at international level, you need to be more clinical with the limited chances that come along. He's also made to look a lot better due to the players that surround him at City.
Can't agree with Maguire and Tripier both are quality


----------



## Jensen (Dec 23, 2018)

Piece said:



			Kirkland had severe mental issues that badly affected his career.
		
Click to expand...

Never knew that, very sad to hear.
What were the issues he had


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 23, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did hear a slightly better one

Alisson concedes 7 goals in 5 months
Pickford concedes 6 whilst I was in Asda ðŸ˜‚

5 live was interesting - all questioning Silva and whether or not he knows what he is doing , *football no better* , sitting lower in the table
		
Click to expand...

What? Are you serious? I honestly wonder if you even watch Football sometimes, or think before you post. No better? We were absolutely dreadful to watch last year, the football we've been playing this year has been FAR better. 

The points tally might point in Fat Sam's favour right mow but we've just been on a run where we've played City and Spurs back-to-back with Liverpool a couple of games before that, so it's hardly surprising we've not earned many points of late, and we didn't play badly in any of those games. The main issue today was the lack of Idrissa Gueye, Gomes and Davies are not defensively enough to take on a team with Alli, Eriksen, Son and Kane. We created plenty of chances today but were massively lacking defensively due to way we were set-up. Against City Richarlison missed golden opportunities and Mina gifted them a goal, against Liverpool it took a freak Pickford mistake at the death to beat us. We're not playing badly, and it's only a matter of time before we start turning it around. Marco is going an excellent job, the club is buzzing right now, we've done some excellent business in the transfer window and we're starting to play some great stuff. We've dropped to 11th after this weekend but only 3 points behind 7th, 5 points behind 6th. Last year at this point we were looking at a relegation fight. One disappointing result doesn't undo the great work Silva and the team are doing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Thanks


Sterling was found out at international level, you need to be more clinical with the limited chances that come along. He's also made to look a lot better due to the players that surround him at City.
Can't agree with Maguire and Tripier both are quality
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but thatâ€™s rubbish. 
Yes Sterling plays with better players at City. 
But the opposition that England came up against at the WC was bang average. 
Maguire & Trippier are decent Prem players. 
They arenâ€™t top draw IMO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			What? Are you serious? I honestly wonder if you even watch Football sometimes, or think before you post. No better? We were absolutely dreadful to watch last year, the football we've been playing this year has been FAR better.

The points tally might point in Fat Sam's favour right mow but we've just been on a run where we've played City and Spurs back-to-back with Liverpool a couple of games before that, so it's hardly surprising we've not earned many points of late, and we didn't play badly in any of those games. The main issue today was the lack of Idrissa Gueye, Gomes and Davies are not defensively enough to take on a team with Alli, Eriksen, Son and Kane. We created plenty of chances today but were massively lacking defensively due to way we were set-up. Against City Richarlison missed golden opportunities and Mina gifted them a goal, against Liverpool it took a freak Pickford mistake at the death to beat us. We're not playing badly, and it's only a matter of time before we start turning it around. Marco is going an excellent job, the club is buzzing right now, we've done some excellent business in the transfer window and we're starting to play some great stuff. We've dropped to 11th after this weekend but only 3 points behind 7th, 5 points behind 6th. Last year at this point we were looking at a relegation fight. One disappointing result doesn't undo the great work Silva and the team are doing.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t give him the satisfaction mate,he just looks for an argument on every thread. 
Even the proper Liverpool fans get fed him with him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			What? Are you serious? I honestly wonder if you even watch Football sometimes, or think before you post. No better? We were absolutely dreadful to watch last year, the football we've been playing this year has been FAR better.

The points tally might point in Fat Sam's favour right mow but we've just been on a run where we've played City and Spurs back-to-back with Liverpool a couple of games before that, so it's hardly surprising we've not earned many points of late, and we didn't play badly in any of those games. The main issue today was the lack of Idrissa Gueye, Gomes and Davies are not defensively enough to take on a team with Alli, Eriksen, Son and Kane. We created plenty of chances today but were massively lacking defensively due to way we were set-up. Against City Richarlison missed golden opportunities and Mina gifted them a goal, against Liverpool it took a freak Pickford mistake at the death to beat us. We're not playing badly, and it's only a matter of time before we start turning it around. Marco is going an excellent job, the club is buzzing right now, we've done some excellent business in the transfer window and we're starting to play some great stuff. We've dropped to 11th after this weekend but only 3 points behind 7th, 5 points behind 6th. Last year at this point we were looking at a relegation fight. One disappointing result doesn't undo the great work Silva and the team are doing.
		
Click to expand...

Umm please re read what I posted 

5 live was interesting etc etc ?! Ie the Everton fans calling in where saying what I posted and they seemed to have a different opinion to yourself , certainly wanted Pickford dropped and money spent 

 I have only seen you a couple times because on telly , lost all those games mind you


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great game for the neutral and don't think Pickford has done his reputation an ounce of good but a bit like Sterling he's another I think Southgate will stick with through thick and thin, certainly until he drops a massive clanger in an England shirt to cost us an important game.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is with sterling, who is the natural right winger to take Sterlings place. As against Pickford, there is others to choose from and having seen joe Hart for many a season Pickford is not much of an improvement. Once more and ironically, pep was slated for getting rid of him at City. Since Hart has gone, he has done nothing of note elsewhere. Yet never heard one post saying Pep was correct in getting rid.


----------



## Piece (Dec 23, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Never knew that, very sad to hear.
What were the issues he had
		
Click to expand...

Severe anxiety. Heâ€™s just launched an app to help with mental health...https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/features/329977-yapa-app-launch-chris-kirkland


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 23, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Thanks


Sterling was found out at international level, you need to be more clinical with the limited chances that come along. He's also made to look a lot better due to the players that surround him at City.
Can't agree with Maguire and Tripier both are quality
		
Click to expand...

I think tripper is class. Iâ€™d have him ahead of Walker in a back four. 

Maguire imo is never worth the Â£70m touted for him. Good in the air, but not rounded enough for a top 4 club imo


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 23, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Trouble is with sterling, who is the natural right winger to take Sterlings place. As against Pickford, there is others to choose from and having seen joe Hart for many a season Pickford is not much of an improvement. Once more and ironically, pep was slated for getting rid of him at City. Since Hart has gone, he has done nothing of note elsewhere. Yet never heard one post saying Pep was correct in getting rid.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf Tashy, until you got ederson in, your keepers werenâ€™t really doing any better than hart. So whilst youâ€™ve got a much better keeper now. You spent how much on bravo? Not really a transfer merry go round that should earn Pep plaudits imo.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 23, 2018)

Pep did get slated for bringing in Bravo and he was pants. But my comments in relation to Joe Hart was the comparison to Pickford. They are two peas in a pod. Back to Bravo, when he was bought his credentials were excellent. He had won trophies for Chile and Barca by the bucketload. He was the real deal, unfortunately he was pants when he played for us in the league. Pep then went out and spent Â£30 million on an unknown in Ederson and was told he had massively paid over the odds. He has been a revelation at City.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I think tripper is class. Iâ€™d have him ahead of Walker in a back four.

Maguire imo is never worth the Â£70m touted for him. Good in the air, but not rounded enough for a top 4 club imo
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t agree with the 1st part.

But 2nd part is spot on.
If heâ€™s worth Â£70m then Hazard & Kane must be Â£300m


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 23, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Pep did get slated for bringing in Bravo and he was pants. But my comments in relation to Joe Hart was the comparison to Pickford. They are two peas in a pod. Back to Bravo, when he was bought his credentials were excellent. He had won trophies for Chile and Barca by the bucketload. He was the real deal, unfortunately he was pants when he played for us in the league. Pep then went out and spent Â£30 million on an unknown in Ederson and was told he had massively paid over the odds. He has been a revelation at City.
		
Click to expand...

I get the comparison of Hart and Pickford. Tbf I think Hart deserved his spot, Pickford whilst maybe the best if the bunch earned it on a good six months.....

My response though was due to the last point you made where you seemed to think Pep deserved plaudits. 

I think a lot of keepers coming in from Spain take a season to adjust as the footy style is so different. Plus,  ot matter how good city are/were when he played. The gulf between the top few in a Spainâ€™s and the rest is far faster than that of city and the rest of prem clubs.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 23, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			What? Are you serious? I honestly wonder if you even watch Football sometimes, or think before you post. No better? We were absolutely dreadful to watch last year, the football we've been playing this year has been FAR better.

The points tally might point in Fat Sam's favour right mow but we've just been on a run where we've played City and Spurs back-to-back with Liverpool a couple of games before that, so it's hardly surprising we've not earned many points of late, and we didn't play badly in any of those games. The main issue today was the lack of Idrissa Gueye, Gomes and Davies are not defensively enough to take on a team with Alli, Eriksen, Son and Kane. We created plenty of chances today but were massively lacking defensively due to way we were set-up. Against City Richarlison missed golden opportunities and Mina gifted them a goal, against Liverpool it took a freak Pickford mistake at the death to beat us. We're not playing badly, and it's only a matter of time before we start turning it around. Marco is going an excellent job, the club is buzzing right now, we've done some excellent business in the transfer window and we're starting to play some great stuff. We've dropped to 11th after this weekend but only 3 points behind 7th, 5 points behind 6th. Last year at this point we were looking at a relegation fight. One disappointing result doesn't undo the great work Silva and the team are doing.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all of that and also share your confidence, moving forward.

Just one slight change - the pickford mistake, is no longer freak.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Tashy, stop the victim status about poor Pep. He didnâ€™t get widely slated for getting rid of Hart - most people knew it was the right thing to do. The mistake was replacing him with Bravo.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 24, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats as big an untrue cliche as "it all evens itself out over a year".
		
Click to expand...

Not seen that many positive outcomes where a team has 'enjoyed' the majority of misfortune on a match day....


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 24, 2018)

Think it was important for Pochettino the spuds got six.... Just to keep his name in the frame at ManU...


----------



## Jensen (Dec 24, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Think it was important for Pochettino the spuds got six.... Just to keep his name in the frame at ManU...
		
Click to expand...

No way will Daniel Levy let him go. The only way will be enough compensation to totally pay for our new ground ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2018)

Jensen said:



			No way will Daniel Levy let him go. The only way will be enough compensation to totally pay for our new ground ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

How long is his contract? I'm sure worse case Poch quits and utd would have to pay it up.

If Utd come in for him, he will be off.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Jensen said:



			No way will Daniel Levy let him go. The only way will be enough compensation to totally pay for our new ground ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

For a manager who has won nothing? Ha. Youâ€™re somewhat exaggerating the strength of your position. As is said, worst case is he quits and we pay for him.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 24, 2018)

It's embarrassing the way utd and their fans  are fawning over '"poch". I watched the game yesterday and Nevilles 10 minute love in for him was vomit inducing


----------



## pendodave (Dec 24, 2018)

Jensen said:



			No way will Daniel Levy let him go. The only way will be enough compensation to totally pay for our new ground ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, the new guy at Southampton looks like a miteleurope equivalent. Will only cost half of the poch compo, levy can move the rest offshore and we're as we were...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			It's embarrassing the way utd and their fans  are fawning over '"poch". I watched the game yesterday and Nevilles 10 minute love in for him was vomit inducing
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.
Heâ€™s been very lucky imo, not adding a quality striker up front was very risky.
If Kane has gotten an injury he would have been stuck.
Managing Spurs and Man Utd are worlds apart.
Levy is a tough negotiator but everyone has a price,and if anyone thinks thatâ€™s not true join the other Hockey lovers.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I agree with all of that and also share your confidence, moving forward.

Just one slight change - the pickford mistake, is no longer freak.
		
Click to expand...

Good on you Pete finally agreeing with what Iâ€™ve been saying all along.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Totally agree.
Heâ€™s been very lucky imo, not adding a quality striker up front was very risky.
If Kane has gotten an injury he would have been stuck.
Managing Spurs and Man Utd are worlds apart.
Levy is a tough negotiator but everyone has a price,and if anyone thinks thatâ€™s not true join the other Hockey lovers.
		
Click to expand...

About 200 miles apart. Otherwise they are both big PL teams so not that much difference.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			About 200 miles apart. Otherwise they are both big PL teams so not that much difference.
		
Click to expand...

Join the Hockey brigade Gordon.
LP likes your comment so itâ€™s obviously waffle.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Join the Hockey brigade Gordon.
LP likes your comment so itâ€™s obviously waffle.
		
Click to expand...

Nah....I just think you're 'bigging up' the Utd job to be something it isn't. It's on a par with any top PL job these days but nothing more.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Nah....I just think you're 'bigging up' the Utd job to be something it isn't. It's on a par with any top PL job these days but nothing more.
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense. It brings a pressure like no other club in England.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Nah....I just think you're 'bigging up' the Utd job to be something it isn't. It's on a par with any top PL job these days but nothing more.
		
Click to expand...

That is one of the biggest load of rubbish I read in a long time.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Nonsense. I brings a pressure like no other club in England.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think thatâ€™s true. Chelsea in recent years have sacked Cup and league winning managers. You gave Mourinho an extension for getting 4th.......

Utd are still the biggest cub in England. Thereâ€™s no doubt about that. But the next manager who comes in will likely be taking over a team in the Europa league, youâ€™ll be at best 3rd favs for the league. Thatâ€™s not the sort of pressure that is put on the managers at other clubs currently.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I donâ€™t think thatâ€™s true. Chelsea in recent years have sacked Cup and league winning managers. You gave Mourinho an extension for getting 4th.......

Utd are still the biggest cub in England. Thereâ€™s no doubt about that. But the next manager who comes in will likely be taking over a team in the Europa league, youâ€™ll be at best 3rd favs for the league. Thatâ€™s not the sort of pressure that is put on the managers at other clubs currently.
		
Click to expand...

Just being Man Utd brings a pressure that other clubs couldnâ€™t begin to feel. Add into that having the weight of Fergieâ€™s legacy which has seen off LVG and Jose who were seen as two of the most likely to cope with it. Add into that a squad that needs a massive overhaul, especially at the back. Add into that the scrutiny of the media that no other team comes close to matching. And then, just for fun, remember weâ€™re the most hated club in England and opposing fans will jump all over any and all failures.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Nonsense. It brings a pressure like no other club in England.
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			That is one of the biggest load of rubbish I read in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm let me guess which team you guys both support  

Utd may have been one of the biggest managerial jobs in the world a few years ago but it's not even the biggest in England anymore.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			About 200 miles apart. Otherwise they are both big PL teams so not that much difference.
		
Click to expand...

At first I thought that Man Utd would pay the Â£40mil needed to get him but Iâ€™m starting to think he may not go there because of the size of the project and possibly the lack of patience at times , I can see Madrid going for him and then thatâ€™s a pick he could go for.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I donâ€™t think thatâ€™s true. Chelsea in recent years have sacked Cup and league winning managers. You gave Mourinho an extension for getting 4th.......

Utd are still the biggest cub in England. Thereâ€™s no doubt about that. But the next manager who comes in will likely be taking over a team in the Europa league, youâ€™ll be at best 3rd favs for the league. Thatâ€™s not the sort of pressure that is put on the managers at other clubs currently.
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s get it right,Utd are the biggest club in the world.

You could also say thereâ€™s more pressure on whoever comes in if your scenario comes true,getting us back in C/L and challenging for the title again.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Hmmm let me guess which team you guys both support  

Utd may have been one of the biggest managerial jobs in the world a few years ago but it's not even the biggest in England anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Who in your opinion is?


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Hmmm let me guess which team you guys both support  

Utd may have been one of the biggest managerial jobs in the world a few years ago but it's not even the biggest in England anymore.
		
Click to expand...

So what if I support Man Utd? Itâ€™s the biggest job in England by a country mile.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Who in your opinion is?
		
Click to expand...

City. Bigger investment, higher expectations, their stock is rising whereas Utd are going backwards.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			City. Bigger investment, higher expectations, their stock is rising whereas Utd are going backwards.
		
Click to expand...

Our moving backwards is exactly why weâ€™re a bigger task. 

The oil money at City simply canâ€™t be ignored. They flaunt all the rules to pile money in at will and if they have a problem, they just buy someone to fill it. Thatâ€™s much easier than the situation weâ€™re in. Youâ€™ve basically highlighted why City are actually an easier team to manage. Plus no one expects City to win the CL yet. We still have a huge legacy in it even though weâ€™ve been poor for five years.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Just being Man Utd brings a pressure that other clubs couldnâ€™t begin to feel. Add into that having the weight of Fergieâ€™s legacy which has seen off LVG and Jose who were seen as two of the most likely to cope with it. Add into that a squad that needs a massive overhaul, especially at the back. Add into that the scrutiny of the media that no other team comes close to matching. And then, just for fun, remember weâ€™re the most hated club in England and opposing fans will jump all over any and all failures.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? Sorry but lots of clubs come with pressure - clubs that need to stay in the Prem , clubs desperate for the title , clubs desperate for the CL - Mourinho was given time with no pressure and lots of money. A manager goes into any big team and tbe pressue is massive and surely itâ€™s hard to judge which is more pressure. 

A few accuse others of talking nonsense- think maybe some mirrors are needed


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2018)

Iâ€™d like to see Pochettino stay at spurs. He is doing well there. At United and Madrid you donâ€™t get time. If results donâ€™t come the fans turn quicker.. look at Moyes was not given enough time. If he had been given a few seasons he could have done a lot better 

Pochettino is doing well at spurs and I could see them challenging for titles on a regular basis once they move into the new stadium


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Plus no one expects City to win the CL yet.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find a lot of people do.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Sorry but lots of clubs come with pressure - clubs that need to stay in the Prem , clubs desperate for the title , clubs desperate for the CL - Mourinho was given time with no pressure and lots of money. A manager goes into any big team and tbe pressue is massive and surely itâ€™s hard to judge which is more pressure.

A few accuse others of talking nonsense- think maybe some mirrors are needed
		
Click to expand...

Did I say other clubs donâ€™t come with pressures? Show me where I said that. This is a sliding scale, Iâ€™m not saying Man Utd has pressure and no one else has any. Youâ€™re obviously wading in for your usual extreme, hyperbole ridden argument but take a step back if youâ€™re going that way.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			City. Bigger investment, higher expectations, their stock is rising whereas Utd are going backwards.[/
Thereâ€™s more pressure managing someone like Newcastle  than City.

Having money and lots of it makes it so much easier and takes pressure off.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I think you'll find a lot of people do.
		
Click to expand...

Not on the European mainland where theyâ€™re more level headed than our media. They donâ€™t have anything like the aura or gravitas which is why teams match them and beat them in Europe more often than at home, even if theyâ€™re a relatively small European side. People donâ€™t fear them as much as they do here.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2018)

Everton Spurs was mental yesterday! That was the kind of result you normally see on Boxing Day! Was expecting a tough game, and I also expected Walcott and Sigurdsson to score against us so wishing I had a bet on that. But Pickford and their defending were woeful. And after the first half hour say, we seemed to just bury every chance. Everton's marking was lacklustre, you don't expect to score through rebounds as easily as we did, our players just weren't picked up. I'm not sure I'm remembering this correctly but I think they said the last time we scored 6 in an away game was against Hull - also managed by Marco Silva. He has a touch of the Bobby Martinez's about him, focus on playing nice football but can't organise a defence to save his life.

I'm getting a bit worried about City handing the title to Liverpool, but on the other hand, us being only 2 points behind City now doesn't look too bad at all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Did I say other clubs donâ€™t come with pressures? Show me where I said that. This is a sliding scale, Iâ€™m not saying Man Utd has pressure and no one else has any. Youâ€™re obviously wading in for your usual extreme, hyperbole ridden argument but take a step back if youâ€™re going that way.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re missing the - yes it is a sliding scale but who is to stay the pressure at Man Utd is more than at a club that needs to stay in tbe Prem or say at City where the demand is to win the CL which is massive or Liverpoolâ€™s demand for the Title etc - your sliding scale is biased towards the club you support.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Everton Spurs was mental yesterday! That was the kind of result you normally see on Boxing Day! Was expecting a tough game, and I also expected Walcott and Sigurdsson to score against us so wishing I had a bet on that. But Pickford and their defending were woeful. And after the first half hour say, we seemed to just bury every chance. Everton's marking was lacklustre, you don't expect to score through rebounds as easily as we did, our players just weren't picked up. I'm not sure I'm remembering this correctly but I think they said the last time we scored 6 in an away game was against Hull - also managed by Marco Silva. He has a touch of the Bobby Martinez's about him, focus on playing nice football but can't organise a defence to save his life.

I'm getting a bit worried about City handing the title to Liverpool, but on the other hand, us being only 2 points behind City now doesn't look too bad at all.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree with you on yesterdayâ€™s game.
I donâ€™t know if Everton have injuries in defence but Keane and Zouma were awful,Coleman imo went forward to often leaving massive gaps behind him.
In commentary Gary Neville after 10 minutes was saying they couldnâ€™t defend like they were trying too.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Youâ€™re missing the - yes it is a sliding scale but who is to stay the pressure at Man Utd is more than at a club that needs to stay in tbe Prem or say at City where the demand is to win the CL which is massive or Liverpoolâ€™s demand for the Title etc - your sliding scale is biased towards the club you support.
		
Click to expand...

Ah accusing someone of bias because they dare comment on their own club. A winning argument, for sure.

Of course, youâ€™re completely unbiased. I mean letâ€™s look at your reply to prove that. Pressure on Liverpool to win a league? Yes that has a lot of basis in... Erm, well nothing. General consensus amongst football is that City will win the league because Liverpool arenâ€™t expected to be able to hold on. You havenâ€™t won the league in nearly thirty years. Thatâ€™s how little pressure is on and that lack of pressure should help Liverpool.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Ah accusing someone of bias because they dare comment on their own club. A winning argument, for sure.

Of course, youâ€™re completely unbiased. I mean letâ€™s look at your reply to prove that. Pressure on Liverpool to win a league? Yes that has a lot of basis in... Erm, well nothing. General consensus amongst football is that City will win the league because Liverpool arenâ€™t expected to be able to hold on. You havenâ€™t won the league in nearly thirty years. Thatâ€™s how little pressure is on and that lack of pressure should help Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

If you think there is little pressure on Liverpool to win the league then you are utterly clueless , if you were  old enough to remember the pressue on Utd to win the league in the 70â€™s and 80â€™s was huge - spending loads and going through managers - Taggert nearly sacked for it at one stage. Same with pressure on City to win the CL 

And general consensus? Do you have the results of that to show people or is it just a wild assumption based on nothing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Ah accusing someone of bias because they dare comment on their own club. A winning argument, for sure.

Of course, youâ€™re completely unbiased. I mean letâ€™s look at your reply to prove that. Pressure on Liverpool to win a league? Yes that has a lot of basis in... Erm, well nothing. General consensus amongst football is that City will win the league because Liverpool arenâ€™t expected to be able to hold on. You havenâ€™t won the league in nearly thirty years. Thatâ€™s how little pressure is on and that lack of pressure should help Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Lets be honest though. They should have won it a few seasons ago but that side isn't a patch on the current side and I think there is perhaps more pressure on them to win it this year after such a positive start to the year. If they were in third or fourth and four or five points off the lead I'd agree that the pressure and expectation would be on City but as they are four points clear ther will inevitable be extra expectation on Klopp and the team to go an and deliver. Whether that manifests itself in the second half of the season remains to be seen as does whether City can close the gap and go onto the title


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you think there is little pressure on Liverpool to win the league then you are utterly clueless , if you were  old enough to remember the pressue on Utd to win the league in the 70â€™s and 80â€™s was huge - spending loads and going through managers - Taggert nearly sacked for it at one stage. Same with pressure on City to win the CL

And general consensus? Do you have the results of that to show people or is it just a wild assumption based on nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you have no exposure to any social media or footballing reporting? Thatâ€™s the only way youâ€™d not be party to the consensus in football about whoâ€™ll win the PL this season. 

If Liverpool donâ€™t win the league, few will be surprised. That shows where the pressure is heaviest ie. on City. 

Remember, Iâ€™m not saying thereâ€™s no pressure. But itâ€™s less. Again, sliding scale. Drop the hyperbole.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you think there is little pressure on Liverpool to win the league then you are utterly clueless , if you were  old enough to remember the pressue on Utd to win the league in the 70â€™s and 80â€™s was huge - spending loads and going through managers - Taggert nearly sacked for it at one stage. Same with pressure on City to win the CL

And general consensus? Do you have the results of that to show people or is it just a wild assumption based on nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Phil you really need to start showing some class and respect.

You calling all our players names and Sir Alex Ferguson red nose or Taggert is just the lowest.

I canâ€™t recall any of the Man Utd supporters on here calling the Great Bill Shankley or the great Bob Paisley or King Kenny names.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Phil you really need to start showing some class and respect.

You calling all our players names and Sir Alex Ferguson red nose or Taggert is just the lowest.

I canâ€™t recall any of the Man Utd supporters on here calling the Great Bill Shankley or the great Bob Paisley or King Kenny names.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t be silly. Heâ€™d never show bias. He hates bias.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Letâ€™s get it right,Utd are the biggest club in the world.

You could also say thereâ€™s more pressure on whoever comes in if your scenario comes true,getting us back in C/L and challenging for the title again.
		
Click to expand...

How many players leave Real Madrid for any other club whilst At the top of their careers? Who has the greater number of followers? The most successful in Europe?

Man Utd arenâ€™t as big as Madrid, the PL machine may want us to believe it, but itâ€™s simply marketing.

Of course as per your form on here you wonâ€™t accept that, but I canâ€™t think of one thing that makes Man Utd bigger than Madrid.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			For a manager who has won nothing? Ha. Youâ€™re somewhat exaggerating the strength of your position. 

Kelly this  is how you started one of your recent posts. Maureen won something so why sack him? You and other Man Utd fans are bigging up the biggest club in the world. How do you define " biggest" if it by the amount of plastic fans you have around the world and in London then you have got me. If it is by the amount of trophies you have then you are not even the biggest club in Manchester. Real Madrids trophy haul of the last five years would take some beating. You are somewhat exaggerating the strength of your position. It was one of the biggest clubs in the world, but at the moment and for the last couple of years it has been the butt of many rivals fans jokes.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I assume you have no exposure to any social media or footballing reporting? Thatâ€™s the only way youâ€™d not be party to the consensus in football about whoâ€™ll win the PL this season.

If Liverpool donâ€™t win the league, few will be surprised. That shows where the pressure is heaviest ie. on City.

Remember, Iâ€™m not saying thereâ€™s no pressure. But itâ€™s less. Again, sliding scale. Drop the hyperbole.
		
Click to expand...

Seen plenty of social media but throwing around generic baseless comments is meaningless 

And the pressure on Klopp to win the title is massive , irrelevant of you having some sort of weird judgement on pressure to suit your opinion. No surprise at the end of the day. There was a comment on here a while back about how arrogant Man Utd fans are with claims about their club etc - good to see you fit the profile well.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			incoherent stuff
		
Click to expand...

Tidy that up and Iâ€™ll try to reply.


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2018)

Weve got the bigger chip on our shoulders, no no we have, no no Im sure ours is bigger.......

Get over yerself the lot of you lol, its only football (im sure there was a quote about that .... haha)


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seen plenty of social media but throwing around generic baseless comments is meaningless

And the pressure on Klopp to win the title is massive , irrelevant of you having some sort of weird judgement on pressure to suit your opinion. No surprise at the end of the day. There was a comment on here a while back about how arrogant Man Utd fans are with claims about their club etc - good to see you fit the profile well.
		
Click to expand...

Arrogant? Iâ€™ve said we need an overhaul. Iâ€™m behind appointing a manager who has won nothing. I donâ€™t think youâ€™ll find many Man Utd fans who are so visceral in their analysis of the team. 

But I do see that weâ€™re a huge club with a massive worldwide draw. Thatâ€™s without doubt.

By the way - I also say that Liverpool are a huge club with a massive worldwide draw. Thatâ€™s how you attract people like Klopp and players like Salah, Fabinho, Allison etc to your club. 

But you just cannot see past your bias. You ignore the bits that donâ€™t fit your narrative and jump on the stuff that you think does - like me being biased despite not at all deriding our rivals.

You show time and time again that you have no perspective when it comes to judging football in England.


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2018)

Mhikitaryan got a broken foot, not like weve had enough injuries lately sigh


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 24, 2018)

Liverpool vs utd fans.  What a bore.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

fundy said:



			Mhikitaryan got a broken foot, not like weve had enough injuries lately sigh
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s your opinion on his attitude? For me he almost seemed worse than Pogba at United. A total shrinking violet who seemed to cast himself as the quiet victim but he really did nothing on the pitch for us time and time again. But the Mourinho element canâ€™t be ignored.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 24, 2018)

Regardless of personal (possibly biased) opinion. If you were to ask 1000 people high up in the industry..Managers, Journos, Players, Chairmen, Directors... â€œWhat is the biggest managerial position in English Footballâ€?  Where would your money be.. 

 Iâ€™d imagine the result would be pretty conclusive.


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Whatâ€™s your opinion on his attitude? For me he almost seemed worse than Pogba at United. A total shrinking violet who seemed to cast himself as the quiet victim but he really did nothing on the pitch for us time and time again. But the Mourinho element canâ€™t be ignored.
		
Click to expand...

I think we got the far worse player in the swap deal, that said neither has really benefited from the swap, of late hes been excellent though, finally found a role that suits him with the way Emery sets up so we'll miss him short term, long term I dont think hes a world beater. Sadly it means we'll see even more of Iwobi and his lack of end product (wont see us keep Ramsey either  )


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Regardless of personal (possibly biased) opinion. If you were to ask 1000 people high up in the industry..Managers, Journos, Players, Chairmen, Directors... â€œWhat is the biggest managerial position in English Footballâ€?  Where would your money be..

Iâ€™d imagine the result would be pretty conclusive.
		
Click to expand...

Phil will say because this hasnâ€™t been quantified you canâ€™t use it.


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Regardless of personal (possibly biased) opinion. If you were to ask 1000 people high up in the industry..Managers, Journos, Players, Chairmen, Directors... â€œWhat is the biggest managerial position in English Footballâ€?  Where would your money be..

Iâ€™d imagine the result would be pretty conclusive.
		
Click to expand...

far far less conclusive than 5 or 10 years ago. If you asked the same question 30 years ago the answer wouldve been very different and theres every chance its going to change in the near future too unless theres a real turn in fortunes pretty soon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Whatâ€™s your opinion on his attitude? For me he almost seemed worse than Pogba at United. A total shrinking violet who seemed to cast himself as the quiet victim but he really did nothing on the pitch for us time and time again. But the Mourinho element canâ€™t be ignored.
		
Click to expand...

As a neutral I've been disappointed in him when I've seen him on the telly. Granted you don't get a true reflection (can't see runs made etc) but from I have seen he's played well within himself. Whether that was part of the Mourinho problem with players, whether he's been carrying an injury (before this broken foot) or simply not put a shift in, but I think he's far better tan we've seen. A rest may do him well and he may come back fresh fit and able to make a bigger impact on games


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Itâ€™s always been a butt of rival fans jokes,itâ€™s called jealousy


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As a neutral I've been disappointed in him when I've seen him on the telly. Granted you don't get a true reflection (can't see runs made etc) but from I have seen he's played well within himself. Whether that was part of the Mourinho problem with players, whether he's been carrying an injury (before this broken foot) or simply not put a shift in, but I think he's far better tan we've seen. A rest may do him well and he may come back fresh fit and able to make a bigger impact on games
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ve recently had Kagawa, Di Maria and Mkhitaryan and all three have been the same in terms of their impac on the pitch though Kagawa did put in a really good shift. So disappointing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			How many players leave Real Madrid for any other club whilst At the top of their careers? Who has the greater number of followers? The most successful in Europe?

Man Utd arenâ€™t as big as Madrid, the PL machine may want us to believe it, but itâ€™s simply marketing.

Of course as per your form on here you wonâ€™t accept that, but I canâ€™t think of one thing that makes Man Utd bigger than Madrid.
		
Click to expand...

2nd biggest sports team in the world,2nd only to the Dallas cowboys.
Fans and trophies I agree with.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2018)

fundy said:



			far far less conclusive than 5 or 10 years ago. If you asked the same question 30 years ago the answer wouldve been very different and theres every chance its going to change in the near future too unless theres a real turn in fortunes pretty soon
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t deny itâ€™s as close as it has been in recent history.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Regardless of personal (possibly biased) opinion. If you were to ask 1000 people high up in the industry..Managers, Journos, Players, Chairmen, Directors... â€œWhat is the biggest managerial position in English Footballâ€?  Where would your money be..

Iâ€™d imagine the result would be pretty conclusive.
		
Click to expand...

Right now I would say the City job - some would even say the England job or Chelsea job but the balance right now has it with the City job and thatâ€™s why the best manager in world football has the City job


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			2nd biggest sports team in the world,2nd only to the Dallas cowboys.
Fans and trophies I agree with.
		
Click to expand...

So basically man Utd are the biggest business?
I'd imagine saints are worth more than porto Ajax and Celtic. But we aren't a bugger club than those.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			How many players leave Real Madrid for any other club whilst At the top of their careers? Who has the greater number of followers? The most successful in Europe?

Man Utd arenâ€™t as big as Madrid, the PL machine may want us to believe it, but itâ€™s simply marketing.

Of course as per your form on here you wonâ€™t accept that, but I canâ€™t think of one thing that makes Man Utd bigger than Madrid.
		
Click to expand...

Man Utd arenâ€™t as big as Barcelona as well imo but it all depends on what is used as the barometer- they have Utd as the richest but that doesnâ€™t include wealth of owners.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			So basically man Utd are the biggest business?
I'd imagine saints are worth more than porto Ajax and Celtic. But we aren't a bugger club than those.
		
Click to expand...

So I agree with a couple of your points and you pick another.
Some people are just never happy.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 24, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Tidy that up and Iâ€™ll try to reply.
		
Click to expand...

With a constructive response? Now there's a first.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now I would say the City job - some would even say the England job or Chelsea job but the balance right now has it with the City job and thatâ€™s why the best manager in world football has the City job
		
Click to expand...

Seriously you are getting more deluded as the day goes on.
Chelsea a bigger job then Utd now thatâ€™s funny.
What would be your reasoning behind that ridiculous statement


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 24, 2018)

fundy said:



			I think we got the far worse player in the swap deal, that said neither has really benefited from the swap, of late hes been excellent though, finally found a role that suits him with the way Emery sets up so we'll miss him short term, long term I dont think hes a world beater. *Sadly it means we'll see even more of Iwobi and his lack of end product *(wont see us keep Ramsey either  )
		
Click to expand...

And you think you have problems with lack of end product. We have Morata. At least Iwobi can run


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			So I agree with a couple of your points and you pick another.
Some people are just never happy.
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t pick another, you originally said that UTD quite simply are the biggest club in the world. I asked you to give reasons why. You didnâ€™t have any.

You had one that made them the biggest company.


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I didnâ€™t pick another, you originally said that UTD quite simply are the biggest club in the world. I asked you to give reasons why. You didnâ€™t have any.

You had one that made them the biggest company.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's real Madrid? What is it now ? 13 champions leagues


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			Surely that's real Madrid? What is it now ? 13 champions leagues
		
Click to expand...

I would agree. If Iâ€™m naming the biggest club in world football. Madrid get the honour based on any criteria


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I didnâ€™t pick another, you originally said that UTD quite simply are the biggest club in the world. I asked you to give reasons why. You didnâ€™t have any.

You had one that made them the biggest company.
		
Click to expand...

Show me where I had us as the biggest company.
I look forward to this


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			About 200 miles apart. Otherwise they are both big PL teams so not that much difference.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look in the trophy room .
I think there is a difference..


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 24, 2018)

United and Liverpool are by far the jobs with the greatest pressure in English football. The history of both clubs, the sustained periods of success followed by long fallow years, the global nature of their fan bases, the expectation levels and much more are enormous in comparison to the next club. You can argue until the cows come home on which has more. 

Managers careers are defined by success or failure at these clubs - indeed fail at either of these and you quite simply don't recover. Succeed and you go down as a legend. It really is that black and white. 

No other club comes close. At City and Chelsea you know you're there for a short time and will probably win something, before moving onto a role of a similar stature in Europe. Rinse and repeat a few times and you've had a good career - failing one of these and you'll likely get a shot elsewhere. They don't have the history, the fan base or anywhere near as much media attention to get close to the pressure levels at United or Liverpool. 

I'd argue the next job with the most pressure in English football is probably Newcastle. That place is crazy for a manager not performing.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Show me where I had us as the biggest company.
I look forward to this
		
Click to expand...

The only list that has you as second behind Dallas Cowboys is one done on a valuation. The only reason they are valued as such is due to their share prices. Businesses are measured and rated by their share price. Not sports clubs. 

Like I said, thatâ€™s not a reason any sports fan would attribute stature of club unless they had no valid sports reasons.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I'm getting a bit worried about City handing the title to Liverpool, but on the other hand, us being only 2 points behind City now doesn't look too bad at all.
		
Click to expand...

City have 44pts from 18 games. Hardly handing anything to anyone


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

I


davemc1 said:



			City have 44pts from 18 games. Hardly handing anything to anyone
		
Click to expand...

 think he means from now on


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 24, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Have a look in the trophy room .
I think there is a difference..
		
Click to expand...

What has past performance got to do with current expectations?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			What has past performance got to do with current expectations?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Would you rather be the biggest,  the wealthiest, the one with a history of winning or the team winning trophies now? History is nice but the here and now is what counts. Ask an AC Milan fan.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 24, 2018)

fundy said:



			I think we got the far worse player in the swap deal, that said neither has really benefited from the swap, of late hes been excellent though, finally found a role that suits him with the way Emery sets up so we'll miss him short term, long term I dont think hes a world beater. Sadly it means we'll see even more of Iwobi and his lack of end product (wont see us keep Ramsey either  )
		
Click to expand...

At Dortmund Mhyktarian was outstanding and was gutted when Man Utd got him but couldnâ€™t see it working as he isnâ€™t a Mourinho player - going to Arsenal I thought would release him to become the player his ability suggests he can be. 

If he could get a consistent run in the team going then he could be a really key player but suspect he will end up like veron - superb away from the Prem


----------



## fundy (Dec 24, 2018)

Anmy


anotherdouble said:



			And you think you have problems with lack of end product. We have Morata. At least Iwobi can run
		
Click to expand...

its the hope that kills you, gets in to so many promising positions then nothing, nada, zilch


----------



## PieMan (Dec 24, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Regardless of personal (possibly biased) opinion. If you were to ask 1000 people high up in the industry..Managers, Journos, Players, Chairmen, Directors... â€œWhat is the biggest managerial position in English Footballâ€?  Where would your money be..

Iâ€™d imagine the result would be pretty conclusive.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - Rochdale.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 24, 2018)

As a Chelsea fan I hate all the other big clubs in English football.

But something I will concede - Man Utd are the biggest club in world football; and therefore the managerial job at Old Trafford is the biggest. Utd's global appeal is greater than Real's; and Utd comes out on top of most surveys of most valuable club, richest club etc etc.

So all the kids on here can now all pipe down, calm down, and go to bed waiting for Santa to arrive!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 24, 2018)

Oo I love a good discussion....or is it an argument? 

Firstly, for anyone to say that Man U are categorically the biggest club in the world and treat it as a fact is either seriously biased or deluded. Ok, an argument can be made alongside certain points, which are more off-field than on, but to me that is barely arguable also at least based on 4-5 points.

For years, all that mattered was the following:-

Club history
Number of trophies
Storied players
Ground size
Attendances

Again not necessarily in order, but all in the mix.

Nowadays, the following has been added:-

Turnover
Number of "supporters" worldwide
Shirt sales
Twitter followers

Possibly a few more.

I do have certain problems with Real Madrid's History - Franco's "influence", Franco himself, the city council bailing them out with regards to paying over the top to buy their training ground, Barca and Real being able to negotiate their own TV deals, at the expense of the other clubs. I'm sure there is much more and that's even before how "sympathetically" they are refereed at home and abroad. In a daft way, I think their first 2-3 European cups where when English teams werent in it for a part, and possibly also before it became a priority for all clubs.

However, in terms of trophies won (13 European cups), profile, stadium size, average home league gate, worldwide fan base (different sites come up with different results) and world class players over the years, there is only one winner for me.

Man U / Barca might be a little bit of a closer argument, but take into account the similar standing to Real - profile, stadium size...........Barca could also be in second place.

Business wise / turnover  may bring different results, but to me football is a sport and is what I would judge it on.

Overall, how many Man U players have Real and Barca signed when they were at their height? Have Man U ever taken a player from Barca or Real when they were at their height? Even over the last 20 years when Man U have mainly been top dog, have many world class players chosen them above Real or Barca?

Real have had Ronaldo, Figo, Zidane, Di-stefano, Fat Ronaldo, Sanchez, Puskas, Butragueno, Kaka.........the list is endless.

Barca - Figo, Cruyff, Neymar, Messi, Ronaldinho,Kluivert, Maradona, Ronaldo, Suarez, Ibrahimovic........again what a list.

Man U have also had some great players, but to be fair quite a few come through the ranks such as Beckham, Best, Charlton as well as big signings, but not signings on the same scale as the above.

The pressure argument, is another argument.... or is it discussion?

Merrx Xmas, everybody.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 24, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Not seen that many positive outcomes where a team has 'enjoyed' the majority of misfortune on a match day....
		
Click to expand...

It happens on the odd occasion whereby one team can have 20 odd shots and score nothing and the other team shins in their only shot on goal and wins.

Overall, better players, possession, style of play, number of shots etc plays more of a part over a season than just luck.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 24, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo I love a good discussion....or is it an argument? 

Firstly, for anyone to say that Man U are categorically the biggest club in the world and treat it as a fact is either seriously biased or deluded. Ok, an argument can be made alongside certain points, which are more off-field than on, but to me that is barely arguable also at least based on 4-5 points.

For years, all that mattered was the following:-

Club history
Number of trophies
Storied players
Ground size
Attendances

Again not necessarily in order, but all in the mix.

Nowadays, the following has been added:-

Turnover
Number of "supporters" worldwide
Shirt sales
Twitter followers

Possibly a few more.

I do have certain problems with Real Madrid's History - Franco's "influence", Franco himself, the city council bailing them out with regards to paying over the top to buy their training ground, Barca and Real being able to negotiate their own TV deals, at the expense of the other clubs. I'm sure there is much more and that's even before how "sympathetically" they are refereed at home and abroad. In a daft way, I think their first 2-3 European cups where when English teams werent in it for a part, and possibly also before it became a priority for all clubs.

However, in terms of trophies won (13 European cups), profile, stadium size, average home league gate, worldwide fan base (different sites come up with different results) and world class players over the years, there is only one winner for me.

Man U / Barca might be a little bit of a closer argument, but take into account the similar standing to Real - profile, stadium size...........Barca could also be in second place.

Business wise / turnover  may bring different results, but to me football is a sport and is what I would judge it on.

Overall, how many Man U players have Real and Barca signed when they were at their height? Have Man U ever taken a player from Barca or Real when they were at their height? Even over the last 20 years when Man U have mainly been top dog, have many world class players chosen them above Real or Barca?

Real have had Ronaldo, Figo, Zidane, Di-stefano, Fat Ronaldo, Sanchez, Puskas, Butragueno, Kaka.........the list is endless.

Barca - Figo, Cruyff, Neymar, Messi, Ronaldinho,Kluivert, Maradona, Ronaldo, Suarez, Ibrahimovic........again what a list.

Man U have also had some great players, but to be fair quite a few come through the ranks such as Beckham, Best, Charlton as well as big signings, but not signings on the same scale as the above.

The pressure argument, is another argument.... or is it discussion?

Merrx Xmas, everybody.

Click to expand...

Merry Xmas Pete
Nice to know Iâ€™m only biased
Pieman is deluded lol


----------



## PieMan (Dec 25, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Merry Xmas Pete
Nice to know Iâ€™m only biased
Pieman is deluded lol
		
Click to expand...

I am deluded occasionally......but more often than not I am drunk!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Dec 25, 2018)

.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 25, 2018)

drive4show said:



			What has past performance got to do with current expectations?
		
Click to expand...

History tells you everything imo.
The two clubs donâ€™t compare.

Post 5486 is the one I answered it never mentioned â€œexpectationsâ€
It said they were both big PL clubs.
Imo you see the size of the club by the silverware they have won over the years.
And Spurs are nowhere near Utd.
Spurs are great to watch at the moment but like all teams that wasnâ€™t always the case.
canâ€™t see Utd staying this poor as they proved agains Cardiff they still have good players.
Now the dark cloud has gone I expect them to improve.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Agreed. Would you rather be the biggest,  the wealthiest, the one with a history of winning or the team winning trophies now? History is nice but the here and now is what counts. Ask an AC Milan fan.
		
Click to expand...

What are Spurs winning now?


----------



## Basher (Dec 25, 2018)

Off to Old Trafford tomorrow, weâ€™ll its a day out isnâ€™t it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 25, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			What are Spurs winning now?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing. I didn't think this was purely about utd v Spurs though.  Even if it was, with the ground they are moving in to, the players they currently have, I wouldn't say the temptation to move was as great as it once was. The idea that utd could click their fingers and people come running is gone. They are one of a few now, no longer out on their own.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 25, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			History tells you everything imo.
The two clubs donâ€™t compare.

Post 5486 is the one I answered it never mentioned â€œexpectationsâ€
It said they were both big PL clubs.
Imo you see the size of the club by the silverware they have won over the years.
And Spurs are nowhere near Utd.
Spurs are great to watch at the moment but like all teams that wasnâ€™t always the case.
canâ€™t see Utd staying this poor as they proved agains Cardiff they still have good players.
Now the dark cloud has gone I expect them to improve.
		
Click to expand...

History tells you nothing. I don't see top players flocking to Preston NE or Blackburn or Notts Forest or Aston Villa which have all been huge clubs in the past. It is all about the here and now.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 25, 2018)

drive4show said:



			History tells you nothing. I don't see top players flocking to Preston NE or Blackburn or Notts Forest or Aston Villa which have all been huge clubs in the past. It is all about the here and now.
		
Click to expand...

We were comparing Spurs v United post â€œ5486 â€œthatâ€™s all I answered. Top PL clubs!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 25, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			We were comparing Spurs v United post â€œ5486 â€œthatâ€™s all I answered. Top PL clubs!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, same rules apply. In that case Utd have won 1 2nd tier euro trophy that nobody cares about in the last few years. If I was a betting man I'd put money on Spurs to win something before United do.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 25, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Fair enough, same rules apply. In that case Utd have won 1 2nd tier euro trophy that nobody cares about in the last few years. If I was a betting man I'd put money on Spurs to win something before United do.
		
Click to expand...

That may be the case, BUT look at what players both sides have signed in the last few years. One club is still the bigger draw.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 25, 2018)

drive4show said:



			History tells you nothing. I don't see top players flocking to Preston NE or Blackburn or Notts Forest or Aston Villa which have all been huge clubs in the past. It is all about the here and now.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Thatâ€™s the same.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 26, 2018)

Iâ€™m giving Mo Salah a 10 for that ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 26, 2018)

Just seen that the attendance at Sunderland today is bigger than that at Wembley for Spurs v Burnley. Do Spurs have removable seats at their new stadium as well as a removable NFL pitch?


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™m giving Mo Salah a 10 for that ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Looks pretty bad, doesnâ€™t it but the defender is so stupid to put his hand on him knowing refs can be fooled.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 26, 2018)

City feeling the pressure...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 26, 2018)

6 points clear now ðŸ˜²

All the talk of a title race between two has just been blown away


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			6 points clear now ðŸ˜²

All the talk of a title race between two has just been blown away
		
Click to expand...

Is it a one horse race now?


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey gg26, what times motd on bro? ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 26, 2018)

Much more like it from Everton. Legit think Lucas Digne is the best attacking wing-back in the Premier League.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 26, 2018)

Slime said:



			Is it a one horse race now?
		
Click to expand...

Nope 3



Dan2501 said:



			Much more like it from Everton. *Legit think Lucas Digne is the best attacking wing-back in the Premier League.*

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

He isnâ€™t even the best in Liverpool


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2018)

Were the defenders across the pl on the lash yesterday?  Goals all over, sorry Palace and Cardiff fans. Big win for Everton today,  restored some confidence.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

He isnâ€™t even the best in Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

You won't find a blue willing to swap him. I'd take some of your other players though


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You won't find a blue willing to swap him. I'd take some of your other players though 

Click to expand...

A neutral view on Digne or Robertson.

Sorry  LT it's no contest. Whether you call them wing-backs or attacking full-backs they still have to be able to defend whhich Robertson can do far better than Digne.

On top of which the Liverpool player is superior in providing width and delivery for his team.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2018)

MM, did you see Robertson taking corners the other week . Joking apart, he is a cracking player but I'm happy with Digne. I wouldn't swap.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 26, 2018)

Theyâ€™re both in my FL team but Robertson is the much superior player at the moment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 26, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			MM, did you see Robertson taking corners the other week . Joking apart, he is a cracking player but I'm happy with Digne. I wouldn't swap.
		
Click to expand...

Deadball is prob the only area Digne has over Robbo - as a defender he is pretty poor , can think of 4 maybe 5 better in the league


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2018)

well that was plain out horrible, started ok but so unbalanced especially after 2 very strange substitutions to take off Laca and Ozil, usually we dont bother with a deep holding midfielder, at times we had 3 of them at Brighton yet no one creating or wide, almost as if they just expect Aubameyang to get on with it

Leno continues to look anything but a top class keeper and poor old Lichsteiner got hit by a sniper for the 4th game running (hes fast turning into an utter embarrassment)


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2018)

fundy said:



			well that was plain out horrible, started ok but so unbalanced especially after 2 very strange substitutions to take off Laca and Ozil, usually we dont bother with a deep holding midfielder, at times we had 3 of them at Brighton yet no one creating or wide, almost as if they just expect Aubameyang to get on with it

Leno continues to look anything but a top class keeper and poor old Lichsteiner got hit by a sniper for the 4th game running (hes fast turning into an utter embarrassment)
		
Click to expand...


Leno looks like Karius ðŸ˜€


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 26, 2018)

Come back Arsene...  All is forgiven...


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Come back Arsene...  All is forgiven...
		
Click to expand...

hmm that may be a step too far haha, January starting to become very important youd think tho


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 26, 2018)

fundy said:



			hmm that may be a step too far haha, January starting to become very important youd think tho
		
Click to expand...

As you know itâ€™s no good destroying the likes of Tottenham and the drawing with Brighton and losing to Southampton


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			As you know itâ€™s no good destroying the likes of Tottenham and the drawing with Brighton and losing to Southampton
		
Click to expand...

its as if weve been trying that approach for years lol

can handle the bad results, its the strange decisions that may hinder forward progress over the next few years that are more worrying and they seem to be increasing


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 26, 2018)

fundy said:



			hmm that may be a step too far haha, January starting to become very important youd think tho
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately January rarely delivers many gems...


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Unfortunately January rarely delivers many gems...
		
Click to expand...

take a couple of uncut rocks for the back


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Unfortunately January rarely delivers many gems...
		
Click to expand...

Can offer you Morata ðŸ¤£ðŸŒ²ðŸ’²ðŸ˜±


----------



## fundy (Dec 26, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Can offer you Morata ðŸ¤£ðŸŒ²ðŸ’²ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

thought you were swapping him for Higuain?


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 26, 2018)

fundy said:



			thought you were swapping him for Higuain?
		
Click to expand...

Believe that when I see it. Hardly a fair swop lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2018)

Another great day for Klopp and Liverpool and another bad result for City. Six points clear and going well. On the plus side we're off the bottom and Huddersfield to come so we could theoretically close the gap right up. Thought we did enough to get a win today and it's definitely looking better but the defence are still looking very nervy


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 26, 2018)

Two on the bounce, could be our year


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Unfortunately January rarely delivers many gems...
		
Click to expand...


I rather hope that it bring just one to the mighty Eagles, someone who knows where the goal is !


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 26, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I rather hope that it bring just one to the mighty Eagles, someone who knows where the goal is !
		
Click to expand...

Benteke is nearly back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 26, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Two on the bounce, could be our year
		
Click to expand...

You never know ðŸ‘


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 26, 2018)

Did someone mention Foster for England


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Benteke is nearly back
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 26, 2018)

Slime said:



			I'm sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Benteke is nearly back
		
Click to expand...


Well that's super news, that's one goal guaranteed by May then!


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 26, 2018)

It will be interesting to see if the FA take a closer look at penalty 'won' by the one season wonder


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Delph red wasnâ€™t even a foulðŸ‘ŽðŸ»


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 26, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			It will be interesting to see if the FA take a closer look at penalty 'won' by the one season wonder
		
Click to expand...

A defender gave a referee a decision to make. Whatâ€™s to look at? 

Insanely stupid defending in this day an age however much we all agree itâ€™s not a foul


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Delph red wasnâ€™t even a foulðŸ‘ŽðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

 Neither was Salah's  pen ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Salah is in great company now with Ronaldo,Messi, Hazard etc


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Neither was Salah's  pen ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Salah is in great company now with Ronaldo,Messi, Hazard etc
		
Click to expand...

Read above â˜ï¸


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 26, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			A defender gave a referee a decision to make. Whatâ€™s to look at?

Insanely stupid defending in this day an age however much we all agree itâ€™s not a foul
		
Click to expand...

Call it what it is - a dive - and then you'll understand why the FA might take a look at it. 

Don't think they will mind. But they should.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 26, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Call it what it is - a dive - and then you'll understand why the FA might take a look at it.

Don't think they will mind. But they should.
		
Click to expand...

So in essence you agree with me then ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 26, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			So in essence you agree with me then ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I agree that it's not a foul ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 26, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			I agree that it's not a foul ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Do you also agree the defender was asking for trouble?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 26, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™m giving Mo Salah a 10 for that ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Just seen it canâ€™t believe you only gave him a 10


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 26, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Do you also agree the defender was asking for trouble?
		
Click to expand...

The defender wasnâ€™t asking for trouble. 
He was stupid because he gave Salah the opportunity to cheat & con the ref. 
Just like when any other player does it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 26, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Delph red wasnâ€™t even a foulðŸ‘ŽðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Red all day
How bad was his defending,absolute shocker


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 26, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Just seen it canâ€™t believe you only gave him a 10
		
Click to expand...

If I gave him anymore than a 10 Iâ€™d probably upset someone ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 26, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Benteke is nearly back
		
Click to expand...

whata shame ðŸ˜‚


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 26, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Do you also agree the defender was asking for trouble?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. There's more contact every single minute of every game. 

Pretty poor that your first reply was to criticise the defending and not the dive, just because he's your player. 

Sums up a lot of fans, although most Lpool fans paint themselves and their team above all the nonsense and often call it how it is better than most so a little bit surprised.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 26, 2018)

Mo,mo,mo,mo,mo. Tut, tut.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			whata shame ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Trust me, we are not excited by his return. We have missed plenty of sitters with him up front.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 26, 2018)

Regarding the Salah penalty, where is the line between going down too easily and diving? 

On the Delph one, I think it was a red. Yes he won the ball, but he followed through and caught the player at knee height.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You never know ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤ž


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 26, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Regarding the Salah penalty, *where is the line between going down too easily and diving?*

Click to expand...

Is there a difference? If the contact isn't enough to bring the player down or unbalance him enough for him to fall then it's a dive. Part of the problem is with the fans that defend this kind of behaviour. I went to watch Colchester v Stevenage today and on several occasions fans around me made a comment that "he should have gone down there". Fans of all clubs need to stop excusing diving and to criticise it when it happens.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 26, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Regarding the Salah penalty, where is the line between going down too easily and diving?

On the Delph one, I think it was a red. Yes he won the ball, but he followed through and caught the player at knee height.
		
Click to expand...

TBH the VVD one the other week was worse as a follow through, but was a "cleaner" tackle.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 26, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there a difference? If the contact isn't enough to bring the player down or unbalance him enough for him to fall then it's a dive. Part of the problem is with the fans that defend this kind of behaviour. I went to watch Colchester v Stevenage today and on several occasions fans around me made a comment that "he should have gone down there". Fans of all clubs need to stop excusing diving and to criticise it when it happens.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but the pundits and media could make a massive difference, also.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 26, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there a difference? If the contact isn't enough to bring the player down or unbalance him enough for him to fall then it's a dive. Part of the problem is with the fans that defend this kind of behaviour. I went to watch Colchester v Stevenage today and on several occasions fans around me made a comment that "he should have gone down there". Fans of all clubs need to stop excusing diving and to criticise it when it happens.
		
Click to expand...

You could say a dive is where there is no contact at all. Going down easy, then you need some form of contact.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 26, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there a difference? If the contact isn't enough to bring the player down or unbalance him enough for him to fall then it's a dive. Part of the problem is with the fans that defend this kind of behaviour. I went to watch Colchester v Stevenage today and on several occasions fans around me made a comment that "he should have gone down there". Fans of all clubs need to stop excusing diving and to criticise it when it happens.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m in no way defending Salah, Iâ€™m a Sunderland fan so always a neutral in this thread.

For me there is always a grey line though between what is going down too easily/ a dive/ contact but no foul as each player and situation is different. Gamesmanship is much more common now, it wasnt stamped out quick enough. Personally Iâ€™d like to see refs give more yellows when a player goes down in the box without a penalty being awarded. 

Then there is the can of worms where â€œif itâ€™s not in the box thatâ€™s given as a free kickâ€, if itâ€™s a foul outside the box, then it should be inside the box too.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 27, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, but the pundits and media could make a massive difference, also.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. They also need to stop excusing it, and actually start calling it cheating or diving instead of simulation.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 27, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Totally agree with this. They also need to stop excusing it, and actually start calling it cheating or diving instead of simulation.
		
Click to expand...

In the last 10 years they have introduced a whole new lexicon in the football language:-

He had a right to go down
He won a foul
If there's contact, he has a right to go down

Etc, etc


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 27, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			In the last 10 years they have introduced a whole new lexicon in the football language:-

He had a right to go down
He won a foul
If there's contact, he has a right to go down

Etc, etc
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and they all mean pretty much the same thing...."He cheated and conned the ref into giving the decision". It's not been helped by players being fouled and trying to stay on their feet to carry on and then not getting the decision when they don't get an advantage. Refs need to be stronger both in terms of not giving decisions such as the Salah one today but also in giving decisions where a player has been fouled and tries to stay up and play on but doesn't actually manage to get any advantage.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 27, 2018)

Just the 5 goals for Spurs this time then, we must have eased off.  Second place with half the season gone looks rather nice. Just a shame about Liverpool winning the league really.

That Salah dive was pretty embarrassing. The feller just barely stroked his arm and he went flying. I'm usually happy with players going down under a poor challenge or contact that impedes them, but I'm not even certain that was enough contact to be considered a foul. He's done the job for his team though, that's football I guess.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 27, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Iâ€™m in no way defending Salah, Iâ€™m a Sunderland fan so always a neutral in this thread.

For me there is always a grey line though between what is going down too easily/ a dive/ contact but no foul as each player and situation is different. Gamesmanship is much more common now, it wasnt stamped out quick enough. Personally Iâ€™d like to see refs give more yellows when a player goes down in the box without a penalty being awarded.

Then there is the can of worms where â€œif itâ€™s not in the box thatâ€™s given as a free kickâ€, if itâ€™s a foul outside the box, then it should be inside the box too.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re always a neutral on this thread. Youâ€™re a Sunderland fan. Youâ€™re excusing a cheating action against Newcastle. 

Yea I donâ€™t think youâ€™re neutral here...


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Youâ€™re always a neutral on this thread. Youâ€™re a Sunderland fan. Youâ€™re excusing a cheating action against Newcastle.

Yea I donâ€™t think youâ€™re neutral here...
		
Click to expand...

Where have I excused a cheating action exactly?


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 27, 2018)

Salah to face no punishment. Conspiracy theories to go into overdrive given the games he would have missed...


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2018)

The only way they change the diving approach is by making decent retrospective action when a player dives, pretty clear the powers that be have no interest in doing so currently based on the Salah decision. The worst culprits for me are the ex pros who claim the rest of us dont understand when a footballer breaks a fingernail, that they have a right to go down, etc etc

The way forward is for the powers to be to reinstate what constitues a foul, clarify that tiny contact does not mean the right to go down, 1 game ban for first dive, 3 game ban for 2nd etc etc. Sadly never gonna happen and they will continue to devalue the game


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 27, 2018)

Well done to Matic  for refusing to feed the drivel...


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 27, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well done to Matic  for refusing to feed the drivel...
		
Click to expand...

He seems to be one of the good ones. Professional attitude, gets on with it. 

Take note, Pogba.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			The defender wasnâ€™t asking for trouble. 
He was stupid because he gave Salah the opportunity to cheat & con the ref. 
Just like when any other player does it.
		
Click to expand...

Hilarious how people whinge when it happens to their team but happy to accept a penalty or free kick when their own player goes down like a sack of spuds.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Hilarious how people whinge when it happens to their team but happy to accept a penalty or free kick when their own player goes down like a sack of spuds.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that really is Hilarious ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Hilarious how people whinge when it happens to their team but happy to accept a penalty or free kick when their own player goes down like a sack of spuds.
		
Click to expand...

some are, some of us are happy to criticise our own

Lichsteiner got both barrels from me yet again yesterday, hes fast becoming an utter embarrassment


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Call it what it is - a dive - and then you'll understand why the FA might take a look at it.

Don't think they will mind. But they should.
		
Click to expand...


During my time living in Italy, Salah was well know for being a diver, so to see him carry it on in the PL is no surprise at all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2018)

It was stupid from Salah , he has been warned by the manager to not do it , itâ€™s strange because so many times he gets clattered but tries to stay on


Kellfire said:



			Salah to face no punishment. Conspiracy theories to go into overdrive given the games he would have missed...
		
Click to expand...

The defender made contact so that gives the FA enough â€œdoubtâ€ even if itâ€™s not enough of a touch for the player to go down



robinthehood said:



			During my time living in Italy, Salah was well know for being a diver, so to see him carry it on in the PL is no surprise at all.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s interesting because Marcotti said the complete opposite and he was never going to ground easily in italy and only started when arriving in the Prem


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was stupid from Salah , he has been warned by the manager to not do it , itâ€™s strange because so many times he gets clattered but tries to stay on


The defender made contact so that gives the FA enough â€œdoubtâ€ even if itâ€™s not enough of a touch for the player to go down



Thatâ€™s interesting because Marcotti said the complete opposite and he was never going to ground easily in italy and only started when arriving in the Prem
		
Click to expand...

A man of your googling skills should find it easy to look up what he got up to at Roma.


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was stupid from Salah , he has been warned by the manager to not do it , itâ€™s strange because so many times he gets clattered but tries to stay on


*The defender made contact so that gives the FA enough â€œdoubtâ€ even if itâ€™s not enough of a touch for the player to go down*



Thatâ€™s interesting because Marcotti said the complete opposite and he was never going to ground easily in italy and only started when arriving in the Prem
		
Click to expand...


sorry thats utter horse****, he got a small tug on the arm, not sure what affect that had on his crumbling legs and artistic arching of the back

to quote the FA in a previous case "Niasse exaggerated the effect of normal contact, the nature of the contact made by Dann was minimal and would not have thrown Niasse off balance and knock him down in the way he portrayed"

So has the line moved?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			During my time living in Italy, Salah was well know for being a diver, so to see him carry it on in the PL is no surprise at all.
		
Click to expand...

RTH, where abouts in Italy did you live.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2018)

fundy said:



			sorry thats utter horse****, he got a small tug on the arm, not sure what affect that had on his crumbling legs and artistic arching of the back

to quote the FA in a previous case "Niasse exaggerated the effect of normal contact, the nature of the contact made by Dann was minimal and would not have thrown Niasse off balance and knock him down in the way he portrayed"

So has the line moved?
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t say it was right ok nor did I say the touch was enough for Salah to go down just what I believe has been said before in regards their â€œretrospectiveâ€ action for diving or going down easily etc. The FA and refeeres are consistent when it comes to their complete inconsistency in all issues - I very much doubt they will ever use the same guidelines and every club has suffered at the hands of their incompetence


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Iâ€™m in no way defending Salah, Iâ€™m a Sunderland fan so always a neutral in this thread.

For me there is always a grey line though between what is going down too easily/ a dive/ contact but no foul as each player and situation is different. Gamesmanship is much more common now, it wasnt stamped out quick enough. Personally Iâ€™d like to see refs give more yellows when a player goes down in the box without a penalty being awarded.

Then there is the can of worms where â€œif itâ€™s not in the box thatâ€™s given as a free kickâ€, if itâ€™s a foul outside the box, then it should be inside the box too.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a clip on FB yesterday showing your place, it looks well impressive when rammed. ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2018)

m


Swingalot said:



			Trust me, we are not excited by his return. We have missed plenty of sitters with him up front.
		
Click to expand...

I understand why ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 27, 2018)

Salah...ignoring the dropping to his knees, is being pulled back elsewhere on the pitch a foul? The defender was at fault for his pulling the man back in the box. Elsewhere on the pitch he just gives a foul away, in the box a pen.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Salah...ignoring the dropping to his knees, is being pulled back elsewhere on the pitch a foul? The defender was at fault for his pulling the man back in the box. Elsewhere on the pitch he just gives a foul away, in the box a pen.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, not having that as a pen. It was stupid and I donâ€™t wanna see that from him or any of our players.If it was given against us Iâ€™d be fuming.

Heâ€™ll struggle getting another one in the near future.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Salah...ignoring the dropping to his knees, is being pulled back elsewhere on the pitch a foul? The defender was at fault for his pulling the man back in the box. Elsewhere on the pitch he just gives a foul away, in the box a pen.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t a foul or a penalty he very lightly grabbed his arm nowhere near enough for Salah to go to ground - canâ€™t point fingers at others for diving and then suggest it was a foul on Salah


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah, not having that as a pen. It was stupid and I donâ€™t wanna see that from him or any of our players.If it was given against us Iâ€™d be fuming.

Heâ€™ll struggle getting another one in the near future.
		
Click to expand...

So is pulling him/his shirt not a foul where?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So is pulling him/his shirt not a foul where?
		
Click to expand...

Shirt pulling happens at least 20x in every game up and down the country, there'd be 15 pens a game. 

Yes he was pulled but i dont think it was enough to be a foul or make him fall the way he did.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 27, 2018)

Well the dust has settled now.

Seems like Salah is not a one season wonder,he dived last season as well.

Good to see Liverpool fans condemning Salahs blatant cheating,could really do anything else could they.

Liverpoolâ€™s Title to lose now.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Shirt pulling happens at least 20x in every game up and down the country, there'd be 15 pens a game.

Yes he was pulled but i dont think it was enough to be a foul or make him fall the way he did.
		
Click to expand...

So either pulling a shirt is an offence or not?.
It goes on far to much, with players hoping they get away with it which invariably they do. Soft pen or not, the defender is at fault for pulling his shirt. I dont disagree Salah goes down easy, but the offence has already been commeitted and his silly reaction is a result of the silly action by the defender.


----------



## LIG (Dec 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Shirt pulling happens at least 20x in every game up and down the country, there'd be 15 pens a game.

*Yes he was pulled* but i dont think it was enough to be a foul or make him fall the way he did.
		
Click to expand...

The highlighted bit says it all Stu. Was a deliberate pull therfore a foul... ergo in the box it's a pen.

15 pens a game.....Love it!  Let's ALL play Fair shall we!


----------



## LIG (Dec 27, 2018)

Maybe refs need a foul severity scoring system and dish out punishments on a wider scale than yellow and red??

Sin bin a player, any player for 1/2/3/4/5 mins etc., before a yellow. Or a total of mins equals a yellow and on up to a red??


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2018)

LIG said:



			The highlighted bit says it all Stu. Was a deliberate pull therfore a foul... ergo in the box it's a pen.

15 pens a game.....Love it!  Let's ALL play Fair shall we! 

Click to expand...

If he doesnâ€™t go down the way he did the ref plays on. 

Like I said if it goes against us Iâ€™d be fuming.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So either pulling a shirt is an offence or not?.
It goes on far to much, with players hoping they get away with it which invariably they do. Soft pen or not, the defender is at fault for pulling his shirt. I dont disagree Salah goes down easy, but the offence has already been commeitted and his silly reaction is a result of the silly action by the defender.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is.

Though itâ€™s rarely policed and refs often let it go especially at corners.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 27, 2018)

Cheating is rife in the game but policing it is so hard. 

They constantly appeal for throw ins and corners that they know shouldnâ€™t go their way. Thatâ€™s the most common cheat but it never gets mentioned. 

When I play in my 6 aside team I only ever appeal for things I think should go my way. 

One match I tackled an opponent and it went out for a throw. I jogged away, calling my teammates to drop in to defend it. Referee gives it the other way. Their players were rightfully livid, telling the ref that I wasnâ€™t even contesting it but the ref basically said â€œIâ€™ve given it now!â€


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Cheating is rife in the game but policing it is so hard.

They constantly appeal for throw ins and corners that they know shouldnâ€™t go their way. Thatâ€™s the most common cheat but it never gets mentioned.

When I play in my 6 aside team I only ever appeal for things I think should go my way.

One match I tackled an opponent and it went out for a throw. I jogged away, calling my teammates to drop in to defend it. Referee gives it the other way. Their players were rightfully livid, telling the ref that I wasnâ€™t even contesting it but the ref basically said â€œIâ€™ve given it now!â€
		
Click to expand...

Did you tell the ref that itâ€™s their throw in etc ? 

As for â€œcheatingâ€ - all the diving and going down easily etc isnâ€™t a new thing - itâ€™s been going on for decades and fans are the same , quick to point out opponents when they dive etc but go meek or defend like crazy when itâ€™s one of their own - we can all look through our own teams and see the players that make a meal of things or go down easily or dive etc but itâ€™s rare that you see someone have a go at their own players ( think I saw Fundy have a pop at one yesterday ) . Things arenâ€™t going to change unfortunately unless var changes players mentality and refs have the balls to bring out the cards


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you tell the ref that itâ€™s their throw in etc ?

As for â€œcheatingâ€ - all the diving and going down easily etc isnâ€™t a new thing - itâ€™s been going on for decades and fans are the same , quick to point out opponents when they dive etc but go meek or defend like crazy when itâ€™s one of their own - we can all look through our own teams and see the players that make a meal of things or go down easily or dive etc but itâ€™s rare that you see someone have a go at their own players ( think I saw Fundy have a pop at one yesterday ) . Things arenâ€™t going to change unfortunately unless var changes players mentality and refs have the balls to bring out the cards
		
Click to expand...

Yep - I gave him a shout - â€œCame off me, refâ€.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 27, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Well the dust has settled now.

Seems like Salah is not a one season wonder,he dived last season as well.

Good to see Liverpool fans condemning Salahs blatant cheating,could really do anything else could they.

Liverpoolâ€™s Title to lose now.
		
Click to expand...

Just to refresh your memory Tony  

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2012/apr/20/alex-ferguson-has-word-ashley-young


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 27, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Just to refresh your memory Tony  

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2012/apr/20/alex-ferguson-has-word-ashley-young

Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s your point, caller?

Not the usual â€œyou canâ€™t criticise a team if your team has done it, tooâ€ line I hope?


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 27, 2018)

Think, in general, the fans (on the terraces and in the armchairs) just want players to respect the game...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Cheating is rife in the game but policing it is so hard. 

They constantly appeal for throw ins and corners that they know shouldnâ€™t go their way. Thatâ€™s the most common cheat but it never gets mentioned. 

When I play in my 6 aside team I only ever appeal for things I think should go my way. 

One match I tackled an opponent and it went out for a throw. I jogged away, calling my teammates to drop in to defend it. Referee gives it the other way. Their players were rightfully livid, telling the ref that I wasnâ€™t even contesting it but the ref basically said â€œIâ€™ve given it now!â€
		
Click to expand...

No way thatâ€™s enough to bring Salha down but the defender did pull him.= Foul
If he stays up ref gives nothing , if he goes down he gives the ref a problem. = penalty or dive.

Itâ€™s not good to see players going down that easy but until the refs and FA start to punish it properly they will carry on doing it.
Only just got home so only seen the highlights .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Not the usual â€œyou canâ€™t criticise a team if your team has done it, tooâ€ line I hope?
		
Click to expand...

Yep that is exactly my point. Plenty of people having a whinge about Salah's actions but I can't think of a single team in the PL (or any other league for that matter) that doesn't have players doing the same thing so why moan about it? Unfortunately it is part of the game now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Think, in general, the fans (on the terraces and in the armchairs) just want players to respect the game...
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t the fans also need to respect the game and indeed the players - just look at recent events at Arsenal , Spurs and Chelsea - just read sometimes what is said on here , I think respect in football is long gone and I donâ€™t expect to return beyond the odd occasions. 

Itâ€™s a sport I suspect many would believe is spoilt by money.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Though itâ€™s rarely policed and refs often let it go especially at corners.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps if more players were punished for the shirt pulling that goes on in every game (like they're supposed to) the players would stop doing it like they do?

I don't like this new "going down to ones knees" action when a player think he's fouled, Hazard being a prime and constant exponent of this, and Salah was wrong to do it yesterday. Let the ref decide.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 27, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Yep that is exactly my point. Plenty of people having a whinge about Salah's actions but I can't think of a single team in the PL (or any other league for that matter) that doesn't have players doing the same thing so why moan about it? Unfortunately it is part of the game now.
		
Click to expand...

As long as people are critical of their own team, thereâ€™s no problem.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 27, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps if more players were punished for the shirt pulling that goes on in every game (like they're supposed to) the players would stop doing it like they do?

I don't like this new "going down to ones knees" action when a player think he's fouled, Hazard being a prime and constant exponent of this, and Salah was wrong to do it yesterday. Let the ref decide.
		
Click to expand...

He did and he said it was a penalty!
When Salha went down on his knees he asked the ref a question!

If he booked him for diving we would all be saying it was wrong because he was pulled back.
If he goes down and letâ€™s the ref decide heâ€™s diving.
If he stays on his feet the ref gives nothing!

Thatâ€™s the way it is now itâ€™s putting me off watching!
I think the ref got it wrong and he should have just played on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			If he booked him for diving we would all be saying it was wrong because he was pulled back.
on.
		
Click to expand...

Would we?


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Would we?
		
Click to expand...

Not I!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Not I!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently weâ€™d all be saying it ðŸ¤·â€â™‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			As long as people are critical of their own team, thereâ€™s no problem.
		
Click to expand...

People arenâ€™t though are they - there have been multiple incidents of diving from other teams and people arenâ€™t critical of their own team - seen very passionate defences of players like Kane and Hazard when they have clearly dived or gone down to easy. As been said people are very quick to point fingers at other teams and their players yet go hiding when itâ€™s their own players - Young for example has dived loads , when people were critical of him he was defended heavily by Utd fans. 

Recently the only time I can recall a fan being critical of a player of their own diving is Fundy


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Would we?
		
Click to expand...

Did he pull him or not?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People arenâ€™t though are they - there have been multiple incidents of diving from other teams and people arenâ€™t critical of their own team - seen very passionate defences of players like Kane and Hazard when they have clearly dived or gone down to easy. As been said people are very quick to point fingers at other teams and their players yet go hiding when itâ€™s their own players - Young for example has dived loads , when people were critical of him he was defended heavily by Utd fans.

Recently the only time I can recall a fan being critical of a player of their own diving is Fundy
		
Click to expand...

Tbf tho Phil youâ€™re probably the worst for it. 
Canâ€™t wait to post anything negative about other teams/players,but seem to take it personal and will argue the toss when itâ€™s Liverpool


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Did he pull him or not?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d say it was basically assault ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Apparently weâ€™d all be saying it ðŸ¤·â€â™‚
		
Click to expand...

With WE I mean people who are honest what they are watching and not biased because he plays for another team.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 27, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Just to refresh your memory Tony  

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2012/apr/20/alex-ferguson-has-word-ashley-young

Click to expand...


I bet you canâ€™t find one post that I have supported diving or cheating from my team or any other team.
I have said on numerous occasions that cheating is rife because thereâ€™s too much money in football,and too much at stake.
I may be wrong on this but imo itâ€™s the foreign players that brought it with them and many of the English and European players have joined in.
I have also said all along that I hate the way football has gone.
Itâ€™s full of cheats and feigning injury.
Refs have no chance no wonder they make mistakes.
Wether itâ€™s Young or Salah they should be ashamed, but of course they are not.
I suspect most Liverpool fans would have had a different take on it if it had been nil nil with 2 minutes to go.
If it happens at Man Utd I will be one of the first to condemn it.
To be fair to Salah heâ€™s also stayed on his feet many times.
It will probably get worse as more and more billionaires look to buy clubs.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			With WE I mean people who are honest what they are watching and not biased because he plays for another team.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers I thought you meant WE as in 
People that are wearing rose tinted specs ðŸ™„


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 27, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Cheers I thought you meant WE as in 
People that are wearing rose tinted specs ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Far to many of them!
It needs sorting but wonâ€™t be. They canâ€™t even sort the offside rule out.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 27, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I bet you canâ€™t find one post that I have supported diving or cheating from my team or any other team.
I have said on numerous occasions that cheating is rife because thereâ€™s too much money in football,and too much at stake.
I may be wrong on this but imo itâ€™s the foreign players that brought it with them and many of the English and European players have joined in.
I have also said all along that I hate the way football has gone.
Itâ€™s full of cheats and feigning injury.
Refs have no chance no wonder they make mistakes.
Wether itâ€™s Young or Salah they should be ashamed, but of course they are not.
I suspect most Liverpool fans would have had a different take on it if it had been nil nil with 2 minutes to go.
If it happens at Man Utd I will be one of the first to condemn it.
To be fair to Salah heâ€™s also stayed on his feet many times.
It will probably get worse as more and more billionaires look to buy clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s loads of money in Golf and Tennis but players donâ€™t routinely cheat.
I think itâ€™s a mentality thing.
Canâ€™t see an answer really.
VAR and retroactive action may be the answer but they wonâ€™t use it for that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			He did and he said it was a penalty!
		
Click to expand...

 ref was wrong - it wasnâ€™t a penalty 



			When Salha went down on his knees he asked the ref a question!
		
Click to expand...

His name is Salah ðŸ¤¨




			If he booked him for diving we would all be saying it was wrong because he was pulled back.
If he goes down and letâ€™s the ref decide heâ€™s diving.
If he stays on his feet the ref gives nothing!
		
Click to expand...

If he was booked for diving then no one should have any complaints at all 




			Thatâ€™s the way it is now itâ€™s putting me off watching!
I think the ref got it wrong and he should have just played on.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s been the way it has been for decades - people will point to foriegn players but I have no doubt people dived during the 80â€™s and 90â€™s before the Prem being a destination for the foriegn players


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thereâ€™s loads of money in Golf and Tennis but players donâ€™t routinely cheat.
I think itâ€™s a mentality thing.
Canâ€™t see an answer really.
VAR and retroactive action may be the answer but they wonâ€™t use it for that.
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t fart in golf without someone phoning in


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ref was wrong - it wasnâ€™t a penalty 


His name is Salah ðŸ¤¨



If he was booked for diving then no one should have any complaints at all 



Itâ€™s been the way it has been for decades - people will point to foriegn players but I have no doubt people dived during the 80â€™s and 90â€™s before the Prem being a destination for the foriegn players
		
Click to expand...

Franny Lee ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 27, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			You canâ€™t fart in golf without someone phoning in 

Click to expand...

Is that a penalty. Or just bad etiquette.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			His name is Salah ðŸ¤¨
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s been the way it has been for decades - people will point to foriegn players but I have no doubt people dived during the 80â€™s and 90â€™s before the Prem being a destination for the foriegn players
		
Click to expand...

It's _foreign_ ðŸ¤¨

Few massive games coming up in the next week or so. Liverpool-Arsenal on Saturday, City-Liverpool next week. Could see Liverpool either extend their lead or have it disappear. This is going to be such a good title race.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Franny Lee ?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts.....


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks like Moreno has played his last game for Liverpool, although I think only oppo fans will miss him!


----------



## 2blue (Dec 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			No way thatâ€™s enough to bring Salha down but the defender did pull him.= Foul
If he stays up ref gives nothing , if he goes down he gives the ref a problem. = penalty or dive.

Itâ€™s not good to see players going down that easy but until the refs and FA start to punish it properly they will carry on doing it.
Only just got home so only seen the highlights .
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't be much clearer than this...  could it?



Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps if more players were punished for the shirt pulling that goes on in every game (like they're supposed to) the players would stop doing it like they do?

I don't like this new "going down to ones knees" action when a player think he's fouled, Hazard being a prime and constant exponent of this, and Salah was wrong to do it yesterday. Let the ref decide.
		
Click to expand...




clubchamp98 said:



			He did and he said it was a penalty!
*When Salha went down on his knees he asked the ref a question!*

*If he booked him for diving we would all be saying it was wrong because he was pulled back.
If he goes down and letâ€™s the ref decide heâ€™s diving.
If he stays on his feet the ref gives nothing!*

Thatâ€™s the way it is now itâ€™s putting me off watching!
I think the ref got it wrong and he should have just played on.
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching footie for over 60 years & can say that it's the best its ever been.....  Good God I've even enjoyed watching Leeds Cloggers recently


----------



## 2blue (Dec 27, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			You canâ€™t fart in golf without someone phoning in 

Click to expand...

Or Darts


----------



## 2blue (Dec 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Is that a penalty. Or just bad etiquette.
		
Click to expand...

Or...  just a bad smell


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Looks like Moreno has played his last game for Liverpool, although I think only oppo fans will miss him!
		
Click to expand...

If his quotes are accurate, he's lucky klopp has kept him so long, after his inept performance in Basel he should've been binned.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Franny Lee ?
		
Click to expand...

Especially at anfield, am sure there was a time when folk thought a franky Lee was Chinese. There was a post where the scorer was F Lee 1pen. Would of been around 2015 ðŸ¤—


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2018)

Good to see the FA have got their priorities right, charged Emery for kicking a water bottle (which he apologised for twice and the match officials were fine about) for bringing the game into disrepute whilst not charging the dying swan for blatant cheating. such a joke of an organisation


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2018)

fundy said:



			Good to see the FA have got their priorities right, charged Emery for kicking a water bottle (which he apologised for twice and the match officials were fine about) for bringing the game into disrepute whilst not charging the dying swan for blatant cheating. such a joke of an organisation
		
Click to expand...

Did one of the water bottles hit a fan ?

If another referee said the penalty was the right call for the Salah incident how are the FA going to charge Salah

https://www.skysports.com/football/...s-mohamed-salahs-liverpool-penalty-call-right

Ref also explains the difference between the incident and what happened with Niasse 

If even after the incident and seeing on replays a ref is saying it was a penalty how are the FA going to charge him


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2018)

oh because dermot said so then thats that, sorry forgot his was the only important opinion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2018)

fundy said:



			oh because dermot said so then thats that, sorry forgot his was the only important opinion
		
Click to expand...

You have missed the point - thatâ€™s a referee and an ex ref now who have said it was a penalty , there was another on Talksport this morning who also said he was a penalty - so there is quite clearly going to be some doubt in the incident hence why the FA havenâ€™t charged him 

He also explains the difference with the Niasse incident as you asked the question about the line being changed


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2018)

i havent missed the point at all, Gallagher is talking rubbish, am happy to use my own eyes and not believe what an ex ref is saying because it supports my argument. if you really think his explanation between the niasse one and this makes them different then crack on


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)

Good old talksport eh ðŸ™„


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 27, 2018)

Letâ€™s talk about the actual really good game of football tonight lol

Fantastic win for us. That goal for Southampton sparked us into life

We had 10 players injured .. a real bear bones team yet managed to pull a 2-1 win out the bag away to the in form Southampton that pressed us all the way

Glad to see them pull out of trouble but more glad to see us up to 9th


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Letâ€™s talk about the actual really good game of football tonight lol

Fantastic win for us. That goal for Southampton sparked us into life

We had 10 players injured .. a real bear bones team yet managed to pull a 2-1 win out the bag away to the in form Southampton that pressed us all the way

Glad to see them pull out of trouble but more glad to see us up to 9th
		
Click to expand...

Andersen was different class to everyone else again tonight, looks the real deal (won me a few quid and good for the fantasy side too). Carroll looking his same old liability too I see


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 27, 2018)

fundy said:



			Andersen was different class to everyone else again tonight, looks the real deal (won me a few quid and good for the fantasy side too). Carroll looking his same old liability too I see
		
Click to expand...

If arnie, Hernandez or yarmelnko are fit Carroll wonâ€™t even get on the pitch 

Bit of desperation


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			If arnie, Hernandez or yarmelnko are fit Carroll wonâ€™t even get on the pitch

Bit of desperation
		
Click to expand...

sounds like our defense lol


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 27, 2018)

fundy said:



			Andersen was different class to everyone else again tonight, looks the real deal (won me a few quid and good for the fantasy side too). Carroll looking his same old liability too I see
		
Click to expand...

I was impressed with Antonio at right back,full of energy and endeavour.
I though Carroll was right wing at one stage.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 27, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I was impressed with Antonio at right back,full of energy and endeavour.
I though Carroll was right wing at one stage.
		
Click to expand...

Antonio has everything to play as a right back , except during bilics management he went crying to the board that he was playing there and they publically undermined the manager and said no more

Heâ€™s a great back up right back. I personally think noble was suppose to start tonight but zabs was taken Ill on the bus.. so I reckon obiang was drafted in because he is faster and can cover Antonioâ€™s runs from the back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 28, 2018)

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...s-a8700481.html?amp&__twitter_impression=true

Excellent article - shame the inbreds who â€œchantâ€ the â€œbanterâ€ donâ€™t have the intellect to be able to read it


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...s-a8700481.html?amp&__twitter_impression=true

Excellent article - shame the inbreds who â€œchantâ€ the â€œbanterâ€ donâ€™t have the intellect to be able to read it
		
Click to expand...

What's excellent about it? I get the feeling you don't ever actually go to watch football .


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...s-a8700481.html?amp&__twitter_impression=true

Excellent article - shame the inbreds who â€œchantâ€ the â€œbanterâ€ donâ€™t have the intellect to be able to read it
		
Click to expand...

We should all sing hymns.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 28, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			We should all sing hymns.
		
Click to expand...

Or "hers", we wouldn't want to be accused of sexism.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 28, 2018)

Hold on, I'll "Google" some excellent articles of various fans singing anti Semitic songs against Tottenham ðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 28, 2018)

People from Barnsley get called Dingles ðŸ˜¥


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 28, 2018)

In the words of the great (manc) bard..... â€œyou gotta roll with itâ€


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 28, 2018)

Right, Ive just spent 20 minutes tidying up this thread and handing out points,  ive binned most of the posts from today

as there is no footy on today apart from the international match between Jordan & China, i'll reopen this thread tomorrow morning
Hopefully people will have calmed down by then


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

You see all you naughty people stopped us nice law abiding Brexiters from having a nice time on here. Shame on you all. Well sorted Fragger. You lot need to feel the love like my club does to its neighbours..

In 1931 Manchester United were going into bankruptcy and were attracting crowds of only 4,000 despite being in Division 1. A knock on effect of this meant that they couldn't afford the upkeep of a home and away football kit and asked Manchester City for their previous years home strip to use as their away strip. Hence why Uniteds away strip is traditionally Blue.

In 1945 Manchester City offered (they weren't asked) the use of Maine Road to Manchester Unted after Old Trafford was destroyed by the German Air Force. Manchester United used Maine Road for four years. Manchester City also sent the players to Old Trafford twice a week to assist with labour on the construction site rebuilding Old Trafford.

In 1958 Manchester City offered (they weren't asked) several of their squad members to Manchester United so they could continue participating in competitive football after the Munich air disaster. Manchester City even covered wages, transport and equipment costs while Manchester United recovered financially from the disaster.

In 1958 Manchester United were unable to participate in the European Cup due to the Munich Air Disater. UEFA offered ManchesteR City A place in the tournament in recognition for their unwavering support for Manchester United during the Munich disaster.  Out of respect Manchester City refused.

In the 90's a black and white banner appeared for the first time in the Stretford End at Old Trafford with the purpose of belittling and mocking Manchester City's lack of success in domestic and European football. The same Manchester City that had helped ensure that Manchester United remained in existence and  Ensured the supporters still had a team to support.

After all we did for them they still chose to obsess over our misfortune and how they enjoyed it. I would rather they just shook my hand and said thank you! 

You see that is pre Sky TV history of both clubs.
Have a nice day and behave. Tash ðŸ˜˜


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			You see all you naughty people stopped us nice law abiding Brexiters from having a nice time on here. Shame on you all. Well sorted Fragger. You lot need to feel the love like my club does to its neighbours..

In 1931 Manchester United were going into bankruptcy and were attracting crowds of only 4,000 despite being in Division 1. A knock on effect of this meant that they couldn't afford the upkeep of a home and away football kit and asked Manchester City for their previous years home strip to use as their away strip. Hence why Uniteds away strip is traditionally Blue.

In 1945 Manchester City offered (they weren't asked) the use of Maine Road to Manchester Unted after Old Trafford was destroyed by the German Air Force. Manchester United used Maine Road for four years. Manchester City also sent the players to Old Trafford twice a week to assist with labour on the construction site rebuilding Old Trafford.

In 1958 Manchester City offered (they weren't asked) several of their squad members to Manchester United so they could continue participating in competitive football after the Munich air disaster. Manchester City even covered wages, transport and equipment costs while Manchester United recovered financially from the disaster.

In 1958 Manchester United were unable to participate in the European Cup due to the Munich Air Disater. UEFA offered ManchesteR City A place in the tournament in recognition for their unwavering support for Manchester United during the Munich disaster.  Out of respect Manchester City refused.

In the 90's a black and white banner appeared for the first time in the Stretford End at Old Trafford with the purpose of belittling and mocking Manchester City's lack of success in domestic and European football. The same Manchester City that had helped ensure that Manchester United remained in existence and  Ensured the supporters still had a team to support.

After all we did for them they still chose to obsess over our misfortune and how they enjoyed it. I would rather they just shook my hand and said thank you!

You see that is pre Sky TV history of both clubs.
Have a nice day and behave. Tash ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find football wasn't invented until 1992


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			You see all you naughty people stopped us nice law abiding Brexiters from having a nice time on here. Shame on you all. Well sorted Fragger. You lot need to feel the love like my club does to its neighbours..

In 1931 Manchester United were going into bankruptcy and were attracting crowds of only 4,000 despite being in Division 1. A knock on effect of this meant that they couldn't afford the upkeep of a home and away football kit and asked Manchester City for their previous years home strip to use as their away strip. Hence why Uniteds away strip is traditionally Blue.

In 1945 Manchester City offered (they weren't asked) the use of Maine Road to Manchester Unted after Old Trafford was destroyed by the German Air Force. Manchester United used Maine Road for four years. Manchester City also sent the players to Old Trafford twice a week to assist with labour on the construction site rebuilding Old Trafford.

In 1958 Manchester City offered (they weren't asked) several of their squad members to Manchester United so they could continue participating in competitive football after the Munich air disaster. Manchester City even covered wages, transport and equipment costs while Manchester United recovered financially from the disaster.

In 1958 Manchester United were unable to participate in the European Cup due to the Munich Air Disater. UEFA offered ManchesteR City A place in the tournament in recognition for their unwavering support for Manchester United during the Munich disaster.  Out of respect Manchester City refused.

In the 90's a black and white banner appeared for the first time in the Stretford End at Old Trafford with the purpose of belittling and mocking Manchester City's lack of success in domestic and European football. The same Manchester City that had helped ensure that Manchester United remained in existence and  Ensured the supporters still had a team to support.

After all we did for them they still chose to obsess over our misfortune and how they enjoyed it. I would rather they just shook my hand and said thank you! 

You see that is pre Sky TV history of both clubs.
Have a nice day and behave. Tash ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

You should have let them fold , very ungrateful but as said before â€œhistory means nothingâ€?
I think it means everything and shows the class of City and itâ€™s fans.

Nice post Tashy school day again, I didnâ€™t know that.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			You should have let them fold , very ungrateful but as said before â€œhistory means nothingâ€?
I think it means everything and shows the class of City and itâ€™s fans.

Nice post Tashy school day again, I didnâ€™t know that.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool should show a little more class towards Everton, then, seeing as you were desperate to be known as Everton...


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Yesterday was perfect, Declan rices contact finally sorted

5 year deal with option for a 6th year 

Heâ€™s 20 next month and showing himself to be a top level player 

Did decent enough at CB last year and is excelling at CDM this season

Showing maturity beyond his years 

My player of the year so far.. bar mayb snodgrass who is up for most improved


----------



## Homer (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...s-a8700481.html?amp&__twitter_impression=true

Excellent article - shame the inbreds who â€œchantâ€ the â€œbanterâ€ donâ€™t have the intellect to be able to read it
		
Click to expand...

It is a great chant though!


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Yesterday was perfect, Declan rices contact finally sorted

5 year deal with option for a 6th year

Heâ€™s 20 next month and showing himself to be a top level player

Did decent enough at CB last year and is excelling at CDM this season

Showing maturity beyond his years

My player of the year so far.. bar mayb snodgrass who is up for most improved
		
Click to expand...

Agree 
Better than any signing we could possibly make in January. 
That lad is going to be worth Â£70m+ inside 3 years..... time to get the No 6 shirt out of mothballs maybe?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 29, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Agree
Better than any signing we could possibly make in January.
That lad is going to be worth Â£70m+ inside 3 years..... time to get the No 6 shirt out of mothballs maybe?
		
Click to expand...

70m! I mean, granted prices are going through the roof and  heâ€™s home grown (Chelsea) so thatâ€™ll add a tax but so far Iâ€™ve nit heard too many people outside of West Ham building him up


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			70m! I mean, granted prices are going through the roof and  heâ€™s home grown (Chelsea) so thatâ€™ll add a tax but so far Iâ€™ve nit heard too many people outside of West Ham building him up
		
Click to expand...

Mick McCarthy is hoping to make him his long term captain for Ireland if he decides his future is with Ireland and not England 

People wonâ€™t big him up because he plays the unfashionable role

Heâ€™s our James Milner and I donâ€™t mean that offensively . Can play a variety of positions well. Model pro. Makes the game look simple


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

https://www.irishmirror.ie/sport/soccer/soccer-news/declan-rice-better-john-stones-13785427

Found this from Ian rush aswell


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 29, 2018)

If he sticks to what heâ€™s good at he will be a brilliant player, itâ€™s only when he tries the flashier stuff he comes a bit undone. 
there is something in his play that reminds me of Sergio Busquets. Obviously he isn't yet at the level of a bloke who has won every honour there is to win but there is a similarity in playing style.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			You should have let them fold , very ungrateful but as said before â€œhistory means nothingâ€?
I think it means everything and shows the class of City and itâ€™s fans.

Nice post Tashy school day again, I didnâ€™t know that.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I have one somewhere for the Liverpool fans, off out for some waterproof trousers. If I get chance later al post ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Yesterday was perfect, Declan rices contact finally sorted

5 year deal with option for a 6th year

Heâ€™s 20 next month and showing himself to be a top level player

Did decent enough at CB last year and is excelling at CDM this season

Showing maturity beyond his years

My player of the year so far.. bar mayb snodgrass who is up for most improved
		
Click to expand...

Must be an excellent signing. Allegedly City were sniffing around him and a dozen other players as a replacement for Fernandinho. Some thought they could land him for a pittance coz he was into his last year


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			70m! I mean, granted prices are going through the roof and  heâ€™s home grown (Chelsea) so thatâ€™ll add a tax but so far Iâ€™ve nit heard too many people outside of West Ham building him up
		
Click to expand...

Apparantly City were ðŸ˜³


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Must be an excellent signing. Allegedly City were sniffing around him and a dozen other players as a replacement for Fernandinho. Some thought they could land him for a pittance coz he was into his last year
		
Click to expand...

There was rumours but some of that is prob agent talk

He is a very good player right now and if he kicks on then who knows could be our new Rio who also started off in midfield (when he is naturally a cb)
He reminds me of carrick aswell the way he plays who is my favourite of the ex academy players 

MP claims he is the best youth player heâ€™s ever worked with but always take that with a pinch of salt unless he says it when he isnâ€™t being paid by us 

I hope we use this window to bring in some young championship players (like spurs used to do) and bed them in slowly.. we have a decent base squad now and we need some young blood

No need to spend big until the summer


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			70m! I mean, granted prices are going through the roof and  heâ€™s home grown (Chelsea) so thatâ€™ll add a tax but so far Iâ€™ve nit heard too many people outside of West Ham building him up
		
Click to expand...

I, for one who doesn't support WHU, believe he's going to be a real player.
I'd have no problem with United investing many millions in buying this young lad, he'll be a quality player, I'm sure of that.
I just hope he decides that his international future is with England.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Slime said:



			I, for one who doesn't support WHU, believe he's going to be a real player.
I'd have no problem with United investing many millions in buying this young lad, he'll be a quality player, I'm sure of that.
I just hope he decides that his international future is with England.
		
Click to expand...

If it wasnâ€™t for us now being under Southgate Iâ€™d of preferred him to play for Ireland because previous England managers didnâ€™t protect the young players enough from the press and the pressures they get 

I truly believe if he declares for England he will become a key player 

However I wonâ€™t begrudge him if he declares for Ireland 

Personally think itâ€™s wrong if he switches to England as he picked Ireland before he should honour that but canâ€™t blame him.. system sucks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Yet youâ€™re the one overstepping the line and not even attempting to hide your threat.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, as Ive had it for 30 odd years.

90% of people say it from a different stand, keyboard, gang - Ive only ever had it said to me 0nce in person, funnily enough by a United fan in Berlin who didnt know I was a scouser.

3 minutes later he did.

So


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 29, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Liverpool should show a little more class towards Everton, then, seeing as you were desperate to be known as Everton...
		
Click to expand...

And yet again a subject not involving us at all somehow does become about us, and who'da thought it, from another (obsessed) United fan.

Did you not think about just replying to Tashy and keeping it about City and United and their history?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Mick McCarthy is hoping to make him his long term captain for Ireland if he decides his future is with Ireland and not England

People wonâ€™t big him up because he plays the unfashionable role

Heâ€™s our James Milner and I donâ€™t mean that offensively . Can play a variety of positions well. Model pro. Makes the game look simple
		
Click to expand...

Doesnâ€™t he have full caps for Ireland now? So pretty much canâ€™t chnage mind. Or were they only in friendlies?

Also, with the greatest respect to him and Milner. I donâ€™t think either would get bought for 70m. I accept Milner has done tremendously at Liverpool, but the affection for him grew after steady shows. No fans would be heralding a 70m signing whoâ€™s main asset is being dependable.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

In regards Rice , he looks a decent player , possibly overhyped a touch which had happened a lot at West Ham over the years and the players ends up just being a bog  standard decent Prem player. Any talk of Â£70mil plus is madness for a player who has players 40/50 so far - English players certainly get overhyped - does he stand out that much ? Donâ€™t see it so far.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Doesnâ€™t he have full caps for Ireland now? So pretty much canâ€™t chnage mind. Or were they only in friendlies?

Also, with the greatest respect to him and Milner. I donâ€™t think either would get bought for 70m. I accept Milner has done tremendously at Liverpool, but the affection for him grew after steady shows. No fans would be heralding a 70m signing whoâ€™s main asset is being dependable.....
		
Click to expand...

Not full caps no, only friendly 

I donâ€™t think he will fetch 70 million, unless the transfers go even more mental.

However he has been compared to stones at a similar age who fetched 50 million. If someone was looking for a ball playing centre half then he could prob command about the same as a prospect. I think he will end up leaving us for a champions league team as I donâ€™t see us in the champions league anytime soon


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 29, 2018)

Slime said:



			I, for one who doesn't support WHU, believe he's going to be a real player.
I'd have no problem with United investing many millions in buying this young lad, he'll be a quality player, I'm sure of that.
I just hope he decides that his international future is with England.
		
Click to expand...

If you get Poch then that could be the sort of signing you make. I think January could be quiet for you unless the next manager has a say.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, as Ive had it for 30 odd years.

90% of people say it from a different stand, keyboard, gang - Ive only ever had it said to me 0nce in person, funnily enough by a United fan in Berlin who didnt know I was a scouser.

*3 minutes later he did*.

So
		
Click to expand...

So Pete, 
How come it took so long?ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Not full caps no, only friendly

I donâ€™t think he will fetch 70 million, unless the transfers go even more mental.

However he has been compared to stones at a similar age who fetched 50 million. If someone was looking for a ball playing centre half then he could prob command about the same as a prospect. I think he will end up leaving us for a champions league team as I donâ€™t see us in the champions league anytime soon
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fair, I think Stones was and still is overpriced, decent eniugh paying cityâ€™s ways but still liable to a mistake. 

I just checked on the caps for rice. I thought heâ€™d played in a qualifier. My mistake.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In regards Rice , he looks a decent player , possibly overhyped a touch which had happened a lot at West Ham over the years and the players ends up just being a bog  standard decent Prem player. Any talk of Â£70mil plus is madness for a player who has players 40/50 so far - English players certainly get overhyped - does he stand out that much ? Donâ€™t see it so far.
		
Click to expand...

43 games in the premier league before the age of 20 is good tho.

I truly believe that because our owners have invested badly before last summer that we looked to the acamedy again and it benefited rice who has taken his chance 

Deserves his new deal


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Thatâ€™s fair, I think Stones was and still is overpriced, decent eniugh paying cityâ€™s ways but still liable to a mistake.

I just checked on the caps for rice. I thought heâ€™d played in a qualifier. My mistake.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll be slightly disappointed if he does change countries as I donâ€™t agree with the system. He pulled on the colours for Ireland you canâ€™t just change because your first choice come calling


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			43 games in the premier league before the age of 20 is good tho.

I truly believe that because our owners have invested badly before last summer that we looked to the acamedy again and it benefited rice who has taken his chance

Deserves his new deal
		
Click to expand...

Giving him a new deal is a smart move and he is a good player who no doubt deserves a raise but if he is that good then a CL club will come calling , he has a big 18 months ahead of him


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Giving him a new deal is a smart move and he is a good player who no doubt deserves a raise but if he is that good then a CL club will come calling , he has a big 18 months ahead of him
		
Click to expand...

They will but as my father always taught me a contract only means you can command more money when someone wants to buy .


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Alex Scott could be my favourite pundit ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/178928395582416/posts/1344051119070132



Hope this views ok one for our Liverpool friends ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:






__ https://www.facebook.com/178928395582416/posts/1344051119070132



Hope this views ok one for our Liverpool friends ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...



Is this another theiving scouser post..? 

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ nice one Tash ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Is this another theiving scouser post..?

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ nice one Tash ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

For gods sake don't start that again, you will tip fragger over the edge if he has to clean up this thread two days running ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			For gods sake don't start that again, you will tip fragger over the edge if he has to clean up this thread two days running ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yes please donâ€™t I canâ€™t handle another day not being able to talk about football!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 29, 2018)

Bunch of snowflakes ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Bunch of snowflakes ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Phil I find that offensive as a snow person


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Phil I find that offensive as a snow person
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m offended on behalf of snow people ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 29, 2018)

I feel that a new â€œcornâ€flake rule should be introduced as the Snows are getting more attention than us.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 29, 2018)

Starting to see why Yerry Mina didn't make it at Barca. Not been a convincing performance today at all. Too slow to play as a wide centre half, gives the ball away far too often and in dangerous areas, is out-paced and in the wrong position too often and gives away needless fouls when he's caught out. 

And we're losing 1-0. Brilliant. Been rubbish today so far. Gylfi needs to start, not convinced by this 3 ATB system if it means Gylfi has to miss out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I feel that a new â€œcornâ€flake rule should be introduced as the Snows are getting more attention than us.
		
Click to expand...

But then what about the â€œwhiny little ball bagsâ€? 

Shall we stick with Snowflakes until the new year at least?


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 29, 2018)

Good. Mina off, Sigurdsson on. Hopefully Richarlison won't be as isolated up top now he's got Gylfi sat behind him. He's not good enough to run a front-line without a creative outlet behind him, especially when he's stuck with Bernard and Walcott either side of him, who have both been dreadful today.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			But then what about the â€œwhiny little ball bagsâ€?

Shall we stick with Snowflakes until the new year at least?
		
Click to expand...

Snowflakes always melt away in the end.
Where are all the goals today?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 29, 2018)

Bugger should have stayed stum


----------



## Jensen (Dec 29, 2018)

I suspect Tottenham thought it was a just a case of turning up. No easy game in the premiership, what a disgrace. If the attitude was wrong get the barstewards in early tomorrow and train them hard.

Totally wasted opportunity â˜¹ï¸â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 29, 2018)

Jensen said:



			I suspect Tottenham thought it was a just a case of turning up. No easy game in the premiership, what a disgrace. If the attitude was wrong get the barstewards in early tomorrow and train them hard.

Totally wasted opportunity â˜¹ï¸â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Second half was embarrassing tbh. Wolves had em on the ropes for 10 mins before their first and Spurs crumbled.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 29, 2018)

Absolutely dreadful from Everton today. That was a hard game to watch, skip it on MOTD later.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Fantastic win for Fulham.. hope they kick on from this.. want to keep them up donâ€™t like seeing Cardiff in the league if warnock is at the helm


----------



## Jensen (Dec 29, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Second half was embarrassing tbh. Wolves had em on the ropes for 10 mins before their first and Spurs crumbled.
		
Click to expand...

Well I will certainly be watching that tonight to see who played with their fingers stuck up their ar5e


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 29, 2018)

Looking at the teams Iâ€™m going for a big Liverpool win 4 or 5 nil


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Looking at the teams Iâ€™m going for a big Liverpool win 4 or 5 nil
		
Click to expand...

If salah could score a hatrick, assist the other two and then Liverpool let Aubameyang get a brace Iâ€™d be delighted for dream team purposes


----------



## Jensen (Dec 29, 2018)

Klop could be bringing the title to Anfield, unlike Poch ðŸ˜«


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

Blimey just looked at the scores and couldnâ€™t believe it - Spurs losing , Cardiff winning away

Did see that after all the talk of Salah going to ground far too easily Kane was at his Tom Daley best


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079054866054561792
Going to be a tough game tonight- got to keep Aubameyang quiet as he is deadly


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Well that makes it interesting

Worlds best defender again with a stupid bit of play


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

The last 2 Liverpool games I have watched (this and man united game) have been great games

Great for a neutral


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 29, 2018)

For some bizarre reason I was convinced the Arsenal wing-back was called *Ashley *Maitland-Niles, was so confused when the commentator was calling him Ainsley, thought he must have a brother


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey just looked at the scores and couldnâ€™t believe it - Spurs losing , Cardiff winning away

Did see that after all the talk of Salah going to ground far too easily Kane was at his Tom Daley best


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079054866054561792
Going to be a tough game tonight- got to keep Aubameyang quiet as he is deadly
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s see what Talksport have to say about it ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, as Ive had it for 30 odd years.
90% of people say it from a different stand, keyboard, gang - Ive only ever had it said to me 0nce in person, funnily enough by a United fan in Berlin who didnt know I was a scouser.

3 minutes later he did.
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			So Pete,
How come it took so long?ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know Pete needed three minutes to finish a beer.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 29, 2018)

Easiest of goals that, but set-up by a superb ball from Robertson. This Liverpool team look scary good.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 29, 2018)

S


pokerjoke said:



			Looking at the teams Iâ€™m going for a big Liverpool win 4 or 5 nil
		
Click to expand...

hould of went bigger Arsenal team looked weak as water


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpool haven't been _that _good compared to what they're capable of, been wasteful in possession at times, but they're leading Arsenal who have been excellent at times so far this season 4-1 at half time. Mental. This team are very, very good, they make scoring goals look so easy!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Points coming in nicely keep it up salah

Robertson and PEA pull your fingers out.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2018)

Cant defend wont defend, same old story. Fair play to Liverpool theyve taken their chances but theyre coming wrapped in a bow. Xhaka lucky not to walk for being a brainless idiot and Sokratis wants to argue its not a penalty when hes had 3 goes at Salah from behind. 

Serious need of new personnel and a new defensive coach if were to make any progress. Whats worse is weve actually picked a defensive team and still shipped 4 goals, much rather see us pick an attacking side and have a go, were going to concede either way

For all the decent results Emery got very little in the credit column bar the Torreira signing and the obvious improvement in attitude (at least short term). Be interesting to see what happens in January, do one or both of Ramsey and Ozil go, and do we actually manage to buy a defender who can defend


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Disgraful from klopp letting firminho take the pen knowing it will cost me 10 points for salah ðŸ¤¬ lol


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2018)

Could be two more in this for Liverpool. Mustafi comes back and you concede 4 in a half, it all adds up.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Could be two more in this for Liverpool. Mustafi comes back and you concede 4 in a half, it all adds up.
		
Click to expand...

bit harsh to blame the worst culprit amongst several  he is terrible but hes not alone to blame. hard to believe a certain defensive coach still has a job with us conceding 1.5 goals a game on average


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2018)

fundy said:



			bit harsh to blame the worst culprit amongst several  he is terrible but hes not alone to blame. hard to believe a certain defensive coach still has a job with us conceding 1.5 goals a game on average
		
Click to expand...

Haha, not blaming him squarely I just think he hardly inspires confidence in his teammates. Not many Gooners would be happy to see his name on the teamsheet I wouldn't have thought. Emery surely has to bring someone in next month.


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, not blaming him squarely I just think he hardly inspires confidence in his teammates. Not many Gooners would be happy to see his name on the teamsheet I wouldn't have thought. Emery surely has to bring someone in next month.
		
Click to expand...

youd hope so, its hard considering we havent had a single defender available consistently all season, Monreal and Koscielny the biggest misses but hard to get them playing as a unit when they chop between 4 and 5 at the back and change personnel every week, so far I think we have used 12 diff players in defense before xmas!

the worry is that its the same old mistakes and doesnt actually appear to be any change in approach, its just been covered that weve scored enough at the other end, mainly thanks to Aubameyang

ideally we buy 2 centre halves and a versatile full back in january, in reality one decent centre half would be great 

edit: pens only at one end it seems


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 29, 2018)

Have thought this everytime I've watched Arsenal this season - Alex Iwobi is rubbish.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey Bazzatron, what times motd on bro?

ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

Well I think at times we didnâ€™t play great but front three were lively, Clyne was silly and should have been a pen  - was a bit worried about Augbemyang - he had 10 touches - 6 from kick offs


----------



## Bazzatron (Dec 29, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Hey Bazzatron, what times motd on bro?

ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Every half hour in my house pal ðŸ‘ðŸ¾


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

That's how champions get it done. Really impressive and while Arsenal didn't help themselves with the defending I think Klopp has Liverpool perfectly assembled at the moment and more importantly think he can tweak them to be more solid in midfield if needed. I really don't think they need to buy in January and really can't see beyond them for the title.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 29, 2018)

Roll on Thursday. Proper excited for City-Liverpool, could really shape the direction of the title race. Liverpool could have a huge lead. City need to win tomorrow first though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Roll on Thursday. Proper excited for City-Liverpool, could really shape the direction of the title race. Liverpool could have a huge lead. City need to win tomorrow first though.
		
Click to expand...

That could be the trouble. I was talking to a City fan today and and he fears it as a potential banana skin as Southampton will be desperate for points. I think City should have too much class (so that'll be a scrappy 1-0 City win). On the plus side the might Fulham have another win (although what was Kamara doing with that penalty?) and is it now a good time to be playing Arsenal next? Only a point behind Southampton (so I'm praying for a City demolition job) which means we could be out of the relegation zone with a win (OK maybe not). Need Cardiff and Newcastle to lose their next game to keep it tight down there. The FA cup an unwanted distraction


----------



## jp5 (Dec 29, 2018)

fundy said:



			Serious need of new personnel and a new defensive coach if were to make any progress. Whats worse is weve actually picked a defensive team and still shipped 4 goals, much rather see us pick an attacking side and have a go, were going to concede either way
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Emery picked pretty much the only team he could. The unbeaten run certainly masked the state of the squad he was left. 

Will have taken Klopp 4 years to build a squad to win silverware, can see it taking the same if not longer for Emery.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Just the 5 goals for Spurs this time then, we must have eased off.  Second place with half the season gone looks rather nice. Just a shame about Liverpool winning the league really.

*That Salah dive was pretty embarrassing. *The feller just barely stroked his arm and he went flying. I'm usually happy with players going down under a poor challenge or contact that impedes them, but I'm not even certain that was enough contact to be considered a foul. He's done the job for his team though, that's football I guess.
		
Click to expand...

What did you think of Kaneâ€™s today ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What did you think of Kaneâ€™s today ?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘†ðŸ‘† LiverpoolPhil everybody ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘

Why always him eh ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2018)

jp5 said:



			To be fair Emery picked pretty much the only team he could. The unbeaten run certainly masked the state of the squad he was left.

Will have taken Klopp 4 years to build a squad to win silverware, can see it taking the same if not longer for Emery.
		
Click to expand...

why couldnt he pick Lacazette and play 2 up top?

agree re the squad but his initial purchases Torreira aside arent setting the world on fire

id be keeping monreal, kolasinac, bellerin, maitland niles, smith rowe, torreira, ramsey, guendozi, mhikitaryan, aubameyang, lacazette, smith rowe, nketiah. jury still out on leno and mavropanos. dont think ive missed anyone else so the rest can go

leaves a shopping list for plenty of defenders and some width as the 2 main priorities, may need a keeper too, then some creativity from midfield


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

fundy said:



			why couldnt he pick Lacazette and play 2 up top?

agree re the squad but his initial purchases Torreira aside arent setting the world on fire

id be keeping monreal, kolasinac, bellerin, maitland niles, smith rowe, torreira, ramsey, guendozi, mhikitaryan, aubameyang, lacazette, smith rowe, nketiah. jury still out on leno and mavropanos. dont think ive missed anyone else so the rest can go

leaves a shopping list for plenty of defenders and some width as the 2 main priorities, may need a keeper too, then some creativity from midfield
		
Click to expand...

Gendozi looks a good player - was surprised not to see him play today


----------



## Jensen (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What did you think of Kaneâ€™s today ?
		
Click to expand...

Well he scored, but it's not just a one man team ðŸ™„


----------



## fundy (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gendozi looks a good player - was surprised not to see him play today
		
Click to expand...

yeah definitely some potential there, as soon as was playing Xhaka in midfield not defense he was always going to miss out today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Well he scored, but it's not just a one man team ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

More about his dive - I thought after all the  discussion and finger pointing last week about players diving surely you would expect the same fingers to point towards Kane from his own fans ?


----------



## Jensen (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			More about his dive - I thought after all the  discussion and finger pointing last week about players diving surely you would expect the same fingers to point towards Kane from his own fans ?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it yet, but don't condone him or any Spurs player for doing it. It's embarrassing.
I hope to see it tonight on MOTD


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

fundy said:



			why couldnt he pick Lacazette and play 2 up top?

agree re the squad but his initial purchases Torreira aside arent setting the world on fire

id be keeping monreal, kolasinac, bellerin, maitland niles, smith rowe, torreira, ramsey, guendozi, mhikitaryan, aubameyang, lacazette, smith rowe, nketiah. jury still out on leno and mavropanos. dont think ive missed anyone else so the rest can go

leaves a shopping list for plenty of defenders and some width as the 2 main priorities, may need a keeper too, then some creativity from midfield
		
Click to expand...

Can you see him getting anyone reasonable in January to plug the gaps. Obviously Mhikitaryan with his foot injury is a long-term absentee. I have liked Maitland Niles from what I've seen especially in the Europa League and I think he'll develop. I think there is a reasonable core there but I think the point that it's taken Klopp several years to get his side where it is now is valid. Emery needs time to get rid of the Wenger dead wood, build a side to play his way but is he going to get that? I also think some Arsenal fans on social media need to lower expectations on what you can and can't achieve in the next few seasons


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Roll on Thursday. Proper excited for City-Liverpool, could really shape the direction of the title race. Liverpool could have a huge lead. City need to win tomorrow first though.
		
Click to expand...

Al be there in thursday and me grandsons not goin so wr already have emptyhad. ðŸ˜
Anyway. As a City fan i wil say before the new year starts. I cannot see anyone winning the league beyond Liverpool. Thought they have had a I little bit of â€œthe rub of the green like we had last year. Its not just that. City have struggled to find the form of last year. Injuries to KDB, Silva, Aguero. Etc etc. Our beat squad in the league. Is not that best. We have been putting square pegs in round holes.  we should of been found out before the last two games if teams had a bit more belief. We have lost that fear factor we had. But aside from all that. Liverpool are playing excellent football and look as solid as we did last year. 
Next weeks game could see a stifling Liverpool team. They dont need to win and a defeat opens the door. A draw suits Liverpol far more than it does City. Hipe am wrong coz am ready for a stonking game.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			More about his dive - I thought after all the  discussion and finger pointing last week about players diving surely you would expect the same fingers to point towards Kane from his own fans ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they havenâ€™t seen it properly yet? 

Iâ€™m sure weâ€™ll all av a blooming good discussion about it after MOTD ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Just you sit tight there Phillip ðŸ™„


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Al be there in thursday and me grandsons not goin so wr already have emptyhad. ðŸ˜
Anyway. As a City fan i wil say before the new year starts. I cannot see anyone winning the league beyond Liverpool. Thought they have had a I little bit of â€œthe rub of the green like we had last year. Its not just that. City have struggled to find the form of last year. Injuries to KDB, Silva, Aguero. Etc etc. Our beat squad in the league. Is not that best. We have been putting square pegs in round holes.  we should of been found out before the last two games if teams had a bit more belief. We have lost that fear factor we had. But aside from all that. Liverpool are playing excellent football and look as solid as we did last year.
Next weeks game could see a stifling Liverpool team. They dont need to win and a defeat opens the door. A draw suits Liverpol far more than it does City. Hipe am wrong coz am ready for a stonking game.
		
Click to expand...

City have to win to keep any PL aspirations so they have to go out to score and I think that'l suit Liverpool. As I said before they are now capable of stifling midfield much better than they use to so I Can see space being tight. I'd love to see it being a stonking end to end game and a 3-2 thriller but I don't think it'll turn out that way. Sadly I don't see City getting what they need either.


----------



## LIG (Dec 29, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			City have to win to keep any PL aspirations so they have to go out to score and I think that'l suit Liverpool. As I said before they are now capable of stifling midfield much better than they use to so I Can see space being tight. I'd love to see it being a stonking end to end game and a 3-2 thriller but I don't think it'll turn out that way. Sadly I don't see City getting what they need either.
		
Click to expand...

City-Liverpool result depends totally on the players each manager has available that day. If Pep rests a few tomorrow it could prove a banana skin moment and make the head-to-head on Thursday less of a make or break match. 
Looks that City have a few more second choices playing atm. 
Right now I'd take a scoreless draw, but think there's goalscorers aplenty in both sides so hoping for a 0-1.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)

LIG said:



			City-Liverpool result depends totally on the players each manager has available that day. If Pep rests a few tomorrow it could prove a banana skin moment and make the head-to-head on Thursday less of a make or break match.
Looks that City have a few more second choices playing atm.
Right now I'd take a scoreless draw, but think there's goalscorers aplenty in both sides so hoping for a 0-1. 

Click to expand...

How are the City injuries looking ahead of the Liverpool game? Will Fernandinho and Silva make it? Will he give Silva game time tomorrow? You should still have enough to win tomorrow surely?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

Jensen said:



			I haven't seen it yet, but don't condone him or any Spurs player for doing it. It's embarrassing.
I hope to see it tonight on MOTD
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079061240880775168
ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079061240880775168
ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Phil you seriously canâ€™t wait can you ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Aaaaawwww did people say negative things about MoðŸ˜¢

It looks really bad from the very small clip that you KEEP postingðŸ˜³

But probably best to see it on MOTD and then wait and see what EVERY ex referee thinks about it ðŸ˜‰


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Phil you seriously canâ€™t wait can you ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Aaaaawwww did people say negative things about MoðŸ˜¢

It looks really bad from the very small clip that you KEEP postingðŸ˜³

But probably best to see it on MOTD and then wait and see what EVERY ex referee thinks about it ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I think we should cancel his MBEðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

robinthehood said:



			I think we should cancel his MBEðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Spurs game 2nd up on MOTD so Phil will be sat with his cup of Horlics ready for a blooming good debate about it ðŸ˜‰


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Anyway. As a City fan i wil say before the new year starts. I cannot see anyone winning the league beyond Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that my prediction is that Man City will still win the league by more than 3 points.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 29, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So Pete,
How come it took so long?ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

30 seconds to finish my pint, 1 minute to roll my sleeves up, 1 minute to agree on the Marquis of Queensbury's....then 30 seconds for the s***bag to high tail it out of there.

No violence ensued, as he wouldnt back up his earlier epithet - weirdly enough, many others do this and very rarely, if ever, say this stuff face to face. Mad innit?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 29, 2018)

I thought there was supposed to be a minutes silence for Peter Hill-wood before the game - did the ref forget?

At least there was a chance to pay a little respect, as they announced it over the tannoy about 15 mins before KO, and the applause come from all 4 stands.

I've always said that Arsenal was a club of class, I'm sure a lot of it was down to his stewardship.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 29, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that my prediction is that Man City will still win the league by more than 3 points.
		
Click to expand...


Please god make this happen!ðŸ™....... 

Having to decide who I want to win the league between Liverpool and Spurs is like choosing between Gary Glitter and Jimmy Saville to babysit the kids!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			30 seconds to finish my pint, 1 minute to roll my sleeves up, 1 minute to agree on the Marquis of Queensbury's....then 30 seconds for the s***bag to high tail it out of there.

No violence ensued, as he wouldnt back up his earlier epithet - weirdly enough, many others do this and very rarely, if ever, say this stuff face to face. Mad innit?

Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Bantz ðŸ‘†ðŸ‘†ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

Just seen Liverpool on MOTD. Looked very impressive. However they showed a clip of Mane with his hand around a defenders throat. Now Danny Murphy says " if the ref sees that it's a red card, but I don't think there will be any retrospective judgement on the incident", a comment which Shearer agreed with. How's that happen, what's the reasoning behind that.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Also thought Robbo got away with a second yellow. Thereâ€™s a conspiracy I tell ye


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Just seen Liverpool on MOTD. Looked very impressive. However they showed a clip of Mane with his hand around a defenders throat. Now Danny Murphy says " if the ref sees that it's a red card, but I don't think there will be any retrospective judgement on the incident", a comment which Shearer agreed with. How's that happen, what's the reasoning behind that.
		
Click to expand...

Noting in it imo


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 29, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Noting in it imo
		
Click to expand...

 I thought that, but I thought Danny Murphys comments were a bit contradictory.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I thought that, but I thought Danny Murphys comments were a bit contradictory.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s an idiot


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What did you think of Kaneâ€™s today ?
		
Click to expand...

Kane got booked,Salah got a pen ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
Both blatant dives. 
Murphy (ex player) says no dive.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm sure there will be questions asked again about Claude Puel at Leicester after their loss today against Cardiff, but what do Leicester fans really expect? Leicester are 8th in the league, they've beaten Chelsea and Man City in the last couple of weeks. If the results had been reversed (probably as expected) and they'd lost those two games and won today they would've been 12th in the league and 3 points worse off. Do Leicester fans now have unrealistic expectations after their title win? Surely 7th to 10th is a realistic ambition for a club the size of Leicester?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Liverpool should show a little more class towards Everton, then, seeing as you were desperate to be known as Everton...
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s that got to do with Liverpool.
Tashy posted a history lesson about his club.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 30, 2018)

Possibly the worst Arsenal team I have seen.
Xchaka should have been off ref bottled it.

Mane a lucky boy as well. Although they never showed the blatant elbow on motd.
Liverpool were just to good for an Arsenal Reserve back four.
Gini was awesome ,Firminos workrate is fantastic and he deserved mom.
We played really well but still give the ball away to much .
We canâ€™t do that against City as unlike today they will punish us.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 30, 2018)

Well that certainly looked like a dive by Kane. Have to agree with Shearer, he was on his way down before touched.

Shame we didn't get the penalty for Eriksen


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2018)

Watching MOTD Sunday morning rerun and saw the incident at Fulham where the designated penalty taker was stopped from taking a penalty by the guy who won the penalty. 

And missed .

Claudio was very unhappy , going to be repercussions there methinks


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Watching MOTD Sunday morning rerun and saw the incident at Fulham where the designated penalty taker was stopped from taking a penalty by the guy who won the penalty.

And missed .

Claudio was very unhappy , going to be repercussions there methinks
		
Click to expand...

That Kamara again.. needs removing from the squad imo.. twice this season I have seen him have poor team discipline. The time he got sent off for kicking the ball away when on a yellow (selfish idiot) and now this

Not what you need in a relagation battle


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 30, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Watching MOTD Sunday morning rerun and saw the incident at Fulham where the designated penalty taker was stopped from taking a penalty by the guy who won the penalty.

And missed .

Claudio was very unhappy , going to be repercussions there methinks
		
Click to expand...

Claudio had gone on record and said
 â€œ he could of killed himâ€. ðŸ‘


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 30, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			That Kamara again.. needs removing from the squad imo.. twice this season I have seen him have poor team discipline. The time he got sent off for kicking the ball away when on a yellow (selfish idiot) and now this

Not what you need in a relagation battle
		
Click to expand...

Yes lucky they won or he would be in big trouble.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Watching MOTD Sunday morning rerun and saw the incident at Fulham where the designated penalty taker was stopped from taking a penalty by the guy who won the penalty.

And missed .

Claudio was very unhappy , going to be repercussions there methinks
		
Click to expand...

This shouldnâ€™t even be up for discussion everyone should know who the penalty taker is and thatâ€™s it. 
Maybe if someone is on a hat trick & the game is already in the bag.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 30, 2018)

fundy said:



			youd hope so, its hard considering we havent had a single defender available consistently all season, Monreal and Koscielny the biggest misses but hard to get them playing as a unit when they chop between 4 and 5 at the back and change personnel every week, so far I think we have used 12 diff players in defense before xmas!

the worry is that its the same old mistakes and doesnt actually appear to be any change in approach, its just been covered that weve scored enough at the other end, mainly thanks to Aubameyang

ideally we buy 2 centre halves and a versatile full back in january, in reality one decent centre half would be great 

edit: pens only at one end it seems
		
Click to expand...


Surely the set up of the team is down to Emery not the defence coach... Need Cech back between the posts and drop the charade of playing out from the back for starters...


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			This shouldnâ€™t even be up for discussion everyone should know who the penalty taker is and thatâ€™s it.
Maybe if someone is on a hat trick & the game is already in the bag.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s just as bad.. cost me dream team points ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 30, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Watching MOTD Sunday morning rerun and saw the incident at Fulham where the designated penalty taker was stopped from taking a penalty by the guy who won the penalty. 

And missed .

Claudio was very unhappy , going to be repercussions there methinks
		
Click to expand...

Surley the team captain has to step in , heâ€™s in charge on the pitch.!
Very unprofessional to see players squabbling over a pen.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 30, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Whatâ€™s that got to do with Liverpool.
Tashy posted a history lesson about his club.
		
Click to expand...

And you support...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			And you support...
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool .
I will ask again whatâ€™s that got to do with a post about City.


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Surely the set up of the team is down to Emery not the defence coach... Need Cech back between the posts and drop the charade of playing out from the back for starters...
		
Click to expand...

you would think the defensive coach has a large input though wouldnt you? our defense has hardly been a success since hes been in the job thats for sure

i think the thing you ask for is the last likely to happen, ball playing keepers definitely the latest fashion, personally I rather one who stops shots, commands his area and gives the defense confidence, call me outdated lol


----------



## LIG (Dec 30, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Surley the team captain has to step in , heâ€™s in charge on the pitch.!
Very unprofessional to see players squabbling over a pen.
		
Click to expand...

Could Ranieri have just subbed Kamara before the pen?   (Genuinely don't know if the rules allow it.)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2018)

LIG said:



			Could Ranieri have just subbed Kamara before the pen?   (Genuinely don't know if the rules allow it.)
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable Jeff

Iâ€™ll get my coat


Again ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			And you support...
		
Click to expand...

Poor riposte.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Well that certainly looked like a dive by Kane. Have to agree with Shearer, he was on his way down before touched.

Shame we didn't get the penalty for Eriksen
		
Click to expand...

It was certainly clumsy on Erikson , but would the free kick not be given just outside as thatâ€™s where the foul started ? 

Donâ€™t think there would have been any complaints if it had been given


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			And you support...
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a fair question - what does Liverpool and Everton have to do with a story about Utd and City ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 30, 2018)

LIG said:



			Could Ranieri have just subbed Kamara before the pen?   (Genuinely don't know if the rules allow it.)
		
Click to expand...

Takes time to give the fourth official the numbers.
Plus sub would not have warmed up.
But donâ€™t think itâ€™s against any rule.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Takes time to give the fourth official the numbers.
Plus sub would not have warmed up.
But donâ€™t think itâ€™s against any rule.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s fine, because u can sub player off for a keeper to face the pen if sent off


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2018)

Southampton,  anyone going to argue against that sending off? Brainless.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2018)

Mmm sending off all day long


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2018)

Canâ€™t complain about result today, Burnley did their homework and played fantastic 

Woods has a brilliant record against us .. sod


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Southampton,  anyone going to argue against that sending off? Brainless.
		
Click to expand...

He's a liability. Undoubted talent, but 2 reds and 5 yellows already this season.

Lemons, Romeu and JWP would be my 3 in the middle all week. With Davis as spare


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2018)

Not what you needed Papas. The game was gone as well so there was no point to it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 30, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s fine, because u can sub player off for a keeper to face the pen if sent off
		
Click to expand...

Thought so , but a keeper dosnt really need the warm up of a outfield player.


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Sublime skills from Rashford to set up Pogba for the tap in.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 30, 2018)

What time does the nfl start...


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Their inability to keep a clean sheet really does my head in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			What time does the nfl start...
		
Click to expand...

Jags vs Texans on now mate ðŸ‘ 

As a Manc fan you would have serious questions about Pogba and his attitude - he is all smiles and stupid dances when itâ€™s easy for him but where was he when the fans and team wanted to see hard work and grit and determination. Could you trust him as a player - I wouldnâ€™t want him near the team no matter how talented he is.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Jags vs Texans on now mate ðŸ‘

As a Manc fan you would have serious questions about Pogba and his attitude - he is all smiles and stupid dances when itâ€™s easy for him but where was he when the fans and team wanted to see hard work and grit and determination. Could you trust him as a player - I wouldnâ€™t want him near the team no matter how talented he is.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure itâ€™s a question of hard work as such, more that his ego needs a massage and thatâ€™s not Mourinho style.Doesnâ€™t mean heâ€™ll destroy all the top four teams this season, but Iâ€™d expect him to perform better in the big games now heâ€™s the man.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 30, 2018)

No questions about his attitude - it stinks.

I'd rather he went, it's embarrassing having him play for us.

Would pay good money to see Roy Keane give him a shoeing


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Jags vs Texans on now mate ðŸ‘

As a Manc fan you would have serious questions about Pogba and his attitude - he is all smiles and stupid dances when itâ€™s easy for him but where was he when the fans and team wanted to see hard work and grit and determination. Could you trust him as a player - I wouldnâ€™t want him near the team no matter how talented he is.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on
#absolutelyclueless


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™m not sure itâ€™s a question of hard work as such, more that his ego needs a massage and thatâ€™s not Mourinho style.Doesnâ€™t mean heâ€™ll destroy all the top four teams this season, but Iâ€™d expect him to perform better in the big games now heâ€™s the man.
		
Click to expand...

A club shouldnâ€™t have to â€œmassage an egoâ€ though - the manager is the guy who takes the fall and the players at the very least should show respect and ensure they put every ounce of effort into every game even if they donâ€™t agree with the tactics or the personality of the manager - 

if they donâ€™t like that then they ask to leave but itâ€™s clear that Pogba seems to be only willing to put a shift in when he wants to not when the team needs him too, they get paid a lot of money and the very least the fans should expect is the players full effort and hard work on the pitch. Watching Pogba now as Manc Fan must be really infuriating - where was this player for the first half of the season.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			No questions about his attitude - it stinks.

I'd rather he went, it's embarrassing having him play for us.

Would pay good money to see Roy Keane give him a shoeing
		
Click to expand...

Roy Keane would never have let it get like it had in the first place.
Itâ€™s so obvious Jose stifled him,and the team.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A club shouldnâ€™t have to â€œmassage an egoâ€ though - the manager is the guy who takes the fall and the players at the very least should show respect and ensure they put every ounce of effort into every game even if they donâ€™t agree with the tactics or the personality of the manager -

if they donâ€™t like that then they ask to leave but itâ€™s clear that Pogba seems to be only willing to put a shift in when he wants to not when the team needs him too, they get paid a lot of money and the very least the fans should expect is the players full effort and hard work on the pitch. Watching Pogba now as Manc Fan must be really infuriating - where was this player for the first half of the season.
		
Click to expand...

The same could be said about a lot of the UTD players tbf. Weâ€™ve all heard the phrase â€œhe lost the dressing roomâ€, or pundits talk about how a new manager brings a fresh buzz to a team. I recall how poor hazard was in Mourinhos last season at Chelsea. 

In this day and age, the players have the edge, fans may not like it, but the pogba currently on show is worth the effort. Rumours have floated about for years about Messi and Ronaldo having a say on transfers at their clubs too. Iâ€™m not for one second putting pogba in their bracket, but Iâ€™m not sure many fans wouldnâ€™t want them at their clubs irrespective of any clauses they may want.


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A club shouldnâ€™t have to â€œmassage an egoâ€ though - the manager is the guy who takes the fall and the players at the very least should show respect and ensure they put every ounce of effort into every game even if they donâ€™t agree with the tactics or the personality of the manager -

if they donâ€™t like that then they ask to leave but itâ€™s clear that Pogba seems to be only willing to put a shift in when he wants to not when the team needs him too, they get paid a lot of money and the very least the fans should expect is the players full effort and hard work on the pitch. Watching Pogba now as Manc Fan must be really infuriating - *where was this player for the first half of the season.*

Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Roy Keane would never have let it get like it had in the first place.
*Itâ€™s so obvious Jose stifled him,and the team*.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.


----------



## Junior (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Jags vs Texans on now mate ðŸ‘

As a Manc fan you would have serious questions about Pogba and his attitude - he is all smiles and stupid dances when itâ€™s easy for him but where was he when the fans and team wanted to see hard work and grit and determination. Could you trust him as a player - I wouldnâ€™t want him near the team no matter how talented he is.
		
Click to expand...

I want to see the best footballers at OT, and sadly he's one of them. I hate his ego, but, on his day, he's a great footballer.  Build a team around him with 3 quick forward players (I think LB said thr same) and we're dangerous.   Even more so if we could tighten up at the back.   Lots have asked can he do it against the big teams.... He has, once before when he scored 2 of the 3 last year to come back and beat City 3-2.  Then Jose went back to defensive ways having him infront of the back 4 as opposed to behind the strikers.  Jose stifled him, Martial and Rashford.  It was a running joke that the sub each week was either Rashford for martial, or martial for Rashford.  Imagine a front three of martial, Rashford and Sanchez... 

I'm under no illusion about this team.... we're still not close to city, Liverpool and spurs, but if we're attacking and winning with Pogba in the team then he has to stay.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2018)

Junior said:



			I want to see the best footballers at OT, and sadly he's one of them. I hate his ego, but, on his day, he's a great footballer.  Build a team around him with 3 quick forward players (I think LB said thr same) and we're dangerous.   Even more so if we could tighten up at the back.   Lots have asked can he do it against the big teams.... He has, once before when he scored 2 of the 3 last year to come back and beat City 3-2.  Then Jose went back to defensive ways having him infront of the back 4 as opposed to behind the strikers.  Jose stifled him, Martial and Rashford.  It was a running joke that the sub each week was either Rashford for martial, or martial for Rashford.

I'm under no illusion about this team.... we're still not close to city, Liverpool and spurs, but if we're attacking and winning with Pogba in the team then he has to stay.
		
Click to expand...

I have said a number of times the worst thing for UTD was getting Lukaku - a front three of Rashford , Sanchez and Martial would scare many teams and then put Pogba in a free type role behind - he looks good today when he has the space and the freedom because he is being allowed that space 

but Its the Prem and a lot of times players need to dig in and work hard to create space and battle - City , Spurs etc have talented players like Pogba but they are also able to fight and work when needed even if the tactics are the best for the player. Would you feel that Pogba would roll his socks up and get stuck in when itâ€™s a nil nil and itâ€™s a right battle he needs to work hard - Iâ€™m not sure if you can trust him to be that player ? 


And is that not a penalty for the high boot ?


----------



## Jensen (Dec 30, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			The same could be said about a lot of the UTD players tbf. Weâ€™ve all heard the phrase â€œhe lost the dressing roomâ€, or pundits talk about how a new manager brings a fresh buzz to a team. I recall how poor hazard was in Mourinhos last season at Chelsea.

In this day and age, the players have the edge, fans may not like it, but the pogba currently on show is worth the effort. Rumours have floated about for years about Messi and Ronaldo having a say on transfers at their clubs too. Iâ€™m not for one second putting pogba in their bracket, but Iâ€™m not sure many fans wouldnâ€™t want them at their clubs irrespective of any clauses they may want.
		
Click to expand...

I recall a similar thing at Newcastle when Gullit was manager. You could see a certain Mr Shearer wasn't happy, both in body language and surprisingly his attitude on the pitch.
Then came along Sir Bobby, and ALL change.


----------



## Junior (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have said a number of times the worst thing for UTD was getting Lukaku - a front three of Rashford , Sanchez and Martial would scare many teams and then put Pogba in a free type role behind - he looks good today when he has the space and the freedom because he is being allowed that space

but Its the Prem and a lot of times players need to dig in and work hard to create space and battle - City , Spurs etc have talented players like Pogba but they are also able to fight and work when needed even if the tactics are the best for the player. Would you feel that Pogba would roll his socks up and get stuck in when itâ€™s a nil nil and itâ€™s a right battle he needs to work hard - Iâ€™m not sure if you can trust him to be that player ?


And is that not a penalty for the high boot ?
		
Click to expand...

I think he can with the right man manager and team around him.  That's what good managers should do.  Jose put his own ego first.

  I'll judge the team in Feb / March though when we play PSG twice, Citeh, Liverpool and Arsenal.  As long as we have a go then I'll be happy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have said a number of times the worst thing for UTD was getting Lukaku - a front three of Rashford , Sanchez and Martial would scare many teams and then put Pogba in a free type role behind - he looks good today when he has the space and the freedom because he is being allowed that space

but Its the Prem and a lot of times players need to dig in and work hard to create space and battle - City , Spurs etc have talented players like Pogba but they are also able to fight and work when needed even if the tactics are the best for the player. Would you feel that Pogba would roll his socks up and get stuck in when itâ€™s a nil nil and itâ€™s a right battle he needs to work hard - Iâ€™m not sure if you can trust him to be that player ?


And is that not a penalty for the high boot ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes penalty and offside Lukaku.

For someone who has played the game at a decent level good players make space and make the game look easy.
Scholes was the best at it,no pace,couldnâ€™t tackle but was world class for creating time on the ball.
Thatâ€™s the difference between a top player and an average one.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 30, 2018)

Junior said:



			I think he can with the right man manager and team around him.  That's what good managers should do.  Jose put his own ego first.

  I'll judge the team in Feb / March though when we play PSG twice, Citeh, Liverpool and Arsenal.  As long as we have a go then I'll be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Shows the quality of a Club when they can 'patch-up' problems so.so quickly...â€¦  sending tremors on both sides of the Pennines.....  sorry, London don't really count!!


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*I have said a number of times the worst thing for UTD was getting Lukaku* - a front three of Rashford , Sanchez and Martial would scare many teams and then put Pogba in a free type role behind - he looks good today when he has the space and the freedom because he is being allowed that space

but Its the Prem and a lot of times players need to dig in and work hard to create space and battle - City , Spurs etc have talented players like Pogba but they are also able to fight and work when needed even if the tactics are the best for the player. Would you feel that Pogba would roll his socks up and get stuck in when itâ€™s a nil nil and itâ€™s a right battle he needs to work hard - Iâ€™m not sure if you can trust him to be that player ?

And is that not a penalty for the high boot ?
		
Click to expand...

In that case, for a number of times you have been wrong.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2018)

I did think once again our central pairing didnâ€™t gel.
Bailly getting sent off is a loss,if it was Lindelof it would have been better.
I think playing that way against a top attacking team would be a disaster.
Hopefully and time will tell wether we can play differently,the Spurs game could tell us.

Really looking forward to Thursdays game now,maybe the title decider.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2018)

Slime said:



			In that case, for a number of times you have been wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think Lukaku is a better fit than a front three of Rashford/Martial/Lingard or Martial ? 

Lukaku stifles any quick attacks , his movement is awful and top class defenders easily mark him out of the game - opposition defenders would prefer to play against and mark him as opposed to Rashford and Martial - I will be delighted if you keep playing Lukaku through the middle.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you really think Lukaku is a better fit than a front three of Rashford/Martial/Lingard or Martial ?

Lukaku stifles any quick attacks , his movement is awful and top class defenders easily mark him out of the game - opposition defenders would prefer to play against and mark him as opposed to Rashford and Martial - I will be delighted if you keep playing Lukaku through the middle.
		
Click to expand...

The Prem Stats data makes interesting reading. When you look at goals scored, minutes on the pitch, shooting accuracy, etc Martial comes out top, with Lukaku close behind, more or less on a par with Rashford. Lingard has the poorest stats of the 4 players.

Who do you think defenders would want to mark? A headless chicken like Lingard or a player whose stats are on a par with Martial and Rashford? Lets remember, the defenders job is to stop attackers from scoring.

Now if Sanchez was on form I'd bench Lukaku and sell Lingard. Lukaku gives you more goals than Lingard, and he also gives you a different style should it be needed. Lingard is 26 now yet still looks like he needs to improve/mature... I think he's peaked, and what you see is what you get - didn't you criticise Lingard's choice for the World Cup, saying he's nowhere near good enough. I'll agree with you on that one.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

LIG said:



			Could Ranieri have just subbed Kamara before the pen?   (Genuinely don't know if the rules allow it.)
		
Click to expand...

Having read a number of press reports and seen different things on social media, I think Kamara has seriously over stepped the mark and behind the scenes Ranieiri is not happy and there is talk about farming him out as he's a disruptive influence. He's definitely a loose cannon and already this season on a caution he's got involved in situations where he could easily have got a second yellow

On a separate note what a different player Pogba seems again under a new manager. Was it really Mourinho suppressing him or did he simply not put it in when he was on the pitch? I think Lukaku is best employed as he was today as an impact player off the bench. Not so easy for tired defences to mark him and he can bring others into the game with the knock downs. I think he has a place at Old Trafford, even as a starter but he's one of those that that you have to play against a certain style of opposition.

I really can't wait until the big City v Liverpool clash. For the sake of the PL title race it needs a City win. A Liverpool win and it's all over I think (and would be aptly deserved).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			The Prem Stats data makes interesting reading. When you look at goals scored, minutes on the pitch, shooting accuracy, etc Martial comes out top, with Lukaku close behind, more or less on a par with Rashford. Lingard has the poorest stats of the 4 players.

Who do you think defenders would want to mark? A headless chicken like Lingard or a player whose stats are on a par with Martial and Rashford? Lets remember, the defenders job is to stop attackers from scoring.

Now if Sanchez was on form I'd bench Lukaku and sell Lingard. Lukaku gives you more goals than Lingard, and he also gives you a different style should it be needed. Lingard is 26 now yet still looks like he needs to improve/mature... I think he's peaked, and what you see is what you get - didn't you criticise Lingard's choice for the World Cup, saying he's nowhere near good enough. I'll agree with you on that one.
		
Click to expand...

I do believe Lingard is overrated - I donâ€™t see a top international footballer there but he seems to have pace and a knack of popping up at the right time to score a goal

One thing to note about Martial and Rashfords â€œstatsâ€ ( donâ€™t really look at them because they donâ€™t paint a whole picture ) is how many of those games are as the main striker ? It seems from when I have watched them - when Lukaku plays he is central and thatâ€™s it , Rashford and Martial are both shunted out wide ( especially Rashford ) like the way Mourinho played at Chelsea with Drogba. Now imo is you had Rashford central with Martial and Sanchez supporting but all three able to interchange that imo would be a defenders nightmare and a front three to be feared.

Lukaku scores goals - yep , he also goes through long dry spells and doesnâ€™t seem to score big goals , the goals seem to be say the 2nd or 3rd in a 3 nil and he also seems to score in batches of twos which whilst give him good stats on paper actually mean a bit of a flat track bully ( which I have always thought about him )

I can see a new manager getting rid of him and bringing in someone like Greizmann for example

This is funny though 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079470792252030978


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having read a number of press reports and seen different things on social media, I think Kamara has seriously over stepped the mark and behind the scenes Ranieiri is not happy and there is talk about farming him out as he's a disruptive influence. He's definitely a loose cannon and already this season on a caution he's got involved in situations where he could easily have got a second yellow

On a separate note what a different player Pogba seems again under a new manager. Was it really Mourinho suppressing him or did he simply not put it in when he was on the pitch? *I think Lukaku is best employed as he was today as an impact player off the bench*. Not so easy for tired defences to mark him and he can bring others into the game with the knock downs. I think he has a place at Old Trafford, even as a starter but he's one of those that that you have to play against a certain style of opposition.

I really can't wait until the big City v Liverpool clash. For the sake of the PL title race it needs a City win. A Liverpool win and it's all over I think (and would be aptly deserved).
		
Click to expand...

He cost them nearly Â£90m , Iâ€™d expect more than an impact player for that sort of money.

Fwiw, I donâ€™t rate him and I think his level is a mid table side like Everton.


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Do you really think Lukaku is a better fit than a front three of Rashford/Martial/Lingard *or Martial ?

Lukaku stifles any quick attacks , his movement is awful and top class defenders easily mark him out of the game - opposition defenders would prefer to play against and mark him as opposed to Rashford and Martial - I will be delighted if you keep playing Lukaku through the middle.
		
Click to expand...

He's not even close and he'll be further behind when Sanchez is fit again.
I'm not Lukaku's greatest fan, that's for sure.
My point was that buying Lukaku was nowhere near the worst thing United have done ......................... nowhere near.

Seeing the way United have played recently, I'm sure that one really good centre back would make a world of difference.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2018)

#obssesed Liverpool fans lol ( hey Pete).

Lingard is pivotal for Utd his link up play and support play is fantastic,heâ€™s also very very fit and is always moving,very hard to pick up.

I think we might see a new Lukaku under Solskjaer because his place is definitely under threat.
If we defend like we have and today we will always need to score one more than the opposition.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			He cost them nearly Â£90m , Iâ€™d expect more than an impact player for that sort of money.

Fwiw, I donâ€™t rate him and I think his level is a mid table side like Everton.
		
Click to expand...

And I agree with you but having shelled out that money, you have to get the best out of him and at the moment as an impact player seems to be the best way of doing it. I definitely agree that he's a little out of his depth at this level and better suited to an Everton or similar but you can't blame them for hiking the price as high as possible and taking the cash United threw at the player. Having said that 45 goals in 79 internationals is an impressive record so Belgium get the best from him (and I'd love Sterling to have a fraction of that return but that's just my opinion)


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I do believe Lingard is overrated - I donâ€™t see a top international footballer there but he seems to have pace and a knack of popping up at the right time to score a goal

One thing to note about Martial and Rashfords â€œstatsâ€ ( donâ€™t really look at them because they donâ€™t paint a whole picture ) is how many of those games are as the main striker ? It seems from when I have watched them - when Lukaku plays he is central and thatâ€™s it , Rashford and Martial are both shunted out wide ( especially Rashford ) like the way Mourinho played at Chelsea with Drogba. Now imo is you had Rashford central with Martial and Sanchez supporting but all three able to interchange that imo would be a defenders nightmare and a front three to be feared.

Lukaku scores goals - yep , he also goes through long dry spells and doesnâ€™t seem to score big goals , the goals seem to be say the 2nd or 3rd in a 3 nil and he also seems to score in batches of twos which whilst give him good stats on paper actually mean a bit of a flat track bully ( which I have always thought about him )
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			#obssesed Liverpool fans lol ( hey Pete).

Lingard is pivotal for Utd his link up play and support play is fantastic,heâ€™s also very very fit and is always moving,very hard to pick up.

I think we might see a new Lukaku under Solskjaer because his place is definitely under threat.
If we defend like we have and today we will always need to score one more than the opposition.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously guys, have a look at the overall stats for Martial, Rashford, Lukaku and Lingard. The first 3 are complete packages. What surprised me was Lukaku's pass completion, chance creation and assists.  Pretty much on a par with Martial and Rashford. He's a lot more than a flat track bully. If the stats say he's comparable with his peers, then he's comparable. Also surprised me but for all the wrong reasons was Lingard's very poor stats. His assists, chance creation and pass completion etc is very poor. As for popping up with goals... 4 goals playing in the position he does in a team that far up the league is hardly popping up. He looks busy but his stats very clearly say he's rubbish.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And I agree with you but having shelled out that money, you have to get the best out of him and at the moment as an impact player seems to be the best way of doing it. I definitely agree that he's a little out of his depth at this level and better suited to an Everton or similar but you can't blame them for hiking the price as high as possible and taking the cash United threw at the player. Having said that 45 goals in 79 internationals is an impressive record so Belgium get the best from him (and I'd love Sterling to have a fraction of that return but that's just my opinion)
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen his first touch?? Itâ€™s abysmal for an international pro, never mind a Â£90m striker. 

For the size of him, he should be doing better.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Seriously guys, have a look at the overall stats for Martial, Rashford, Lukaku and Lingard. The first 3 are complete packages. What surprised me was Lukaku's pass completion, chance creation and assists.  Pretty much on a par with Martial and Rashford. He's a lot more than a flat track bully. If the stats say he's comparable with his peers, then he's comparable. Also surprised me but for all the wrong reasons was Lingard's very poor stats. His assists, chance creation and pass completion etc is very poor. As for popping up with goals... 4 goals playing in the position he does in a team that far up the league is hardly popping up. He looks busy but his stats very clearly say he's rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Judging a player solely on stats is dangerous. For the quality Lingard May lack his work rate and effort certainly makes up for it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you seen his first touch?? Itâ€™s abysmal for an international pro, never mind a Â£90m striker.

For the size of him, he should be doing better.
		
Click to expand...

It's definitely a weakness and he seems to have been found out in the PL because of it (or United haven't found a way to use him link up play better) but he definitely seems a different player in a Belgium shirt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Seriously guys, have a look at the overall stats for Martial, Rashford, Lukaku and Lingard. The first 3 are complete packages. What surprised me was Lukaku's pass completion, chance creation and assists.  Pretty much on a par with Martial and Rashford. He's a lot more than a flat track bully. If the stats say he's comparable with his peers, then he's comparable. Also surprised me but for all the wrong reasons was Lingard's very poor stats. His assists, chance creation and pass completion etc is very poor. As for popping up with goals... 4 goals playing in the position he does in a team that far up the league is hardly popping up. He looks busy but his stats very clearly say he's rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Stats donâ€™t tell the whole picture - they can supplement an opinion but a player shouldnâ€™t be judged solely on stats , like I said you donâ€™t take into account Martial and Rashford both having to play in the wider areas whilst Lukaku has the central role - I have no doubt that Rashford would score a lot more consistently if played through the middle of the park and in a fluid front three. To suggest Lukaku is the complete package based on stats seems mad to me


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you seen his first touch?? Itâ€™s abysmal for an international pro, never mind a Â£90m striker.

For the size of him, *he should be doing better*.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree with the above it has to be said that he's been feeding off scraps for years at United.
With a decent supply line I'd expect him to have a far greater impact .................... let's just wait and see.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Judging a player solely on stats is dangerous. For the quality Lingard May lack his work rate and effort certainly makes up for it.
		
Click to expand...

But where is Lingard's end product? His pass completion/assists/goals.... just what are you measuring him on? I genuinely can't see him being good enough.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Stats donâ€™t tell the whole picture - they can supplement an opinion but a player shouldnâ€™t be judged solely on stats , like I said you donâ€™t take into account Martial and Rashford both having to play in the wider areas whilst Lukaku has the central role - I have no doubt that Rashford would score a lot more consistently if played through the middle of the park and in a fluid front three. To suggest Lukaku is the complete package based on stats seems mad to me
		
Click to expand...

And you can't use "what might be's" as evidence either. That said, I think Martial and Rashford played as a front 2 with Sanchez, on form, would destroy most teams. But like your "might be's" its not evidence based.

Clubs haven't bought into big stats programmes for the sheer hell of it. They tell a (true) story.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2018)

Slime said:



			Whilst I agree with the above it has to be said that he's been feeding off scraps for years at United.
With a decent supply line I'd expect him to have a far greater impact .................... let's just wait and see.
		
Click to expand...

He was feeding off scraps at Everton too.

If Iâ€™m proved wrong then Iâ€™ll hold my hands up but I wouldnâ€™t be surprised to see the new manger,whoever he is,  ship him out in 12/18months time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

Slime said:



			Whilst I agree with the above it has to be said that he's been feeding off scraps for years at United.
With a decent supply line I'd expect him to have a far greater impact .................... let's just wait and see.
		
Click to expand...

It's an interesting point and a valid one. The way United have played since he came clearly hasn't suited him totally. It will be interesting to see how Solskjaer uses him and whether improved service will let him play to the same potential he does for Belgium. At the moment, United are playing with so much more movement and pace and with a dominant front line I wonder how close to the top four they can get. Only three points off Arsenal and so Europa League football may not be a bad return given their awful start. Whether they can bridge an 8 point gap to Chelsea remains to be seen


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			But where is Lingard's end product? His pass completion/assists/goals.... *just what are you measuring him on*? I _*genuinely can't see him being good enough.*_



And you can't use "what might be's" as evidence either. That said, I think Martial and Rashford played as a front 2 with Sanchez, on form, would destroy most teams. But like your "might be's" its not evidence based.

Clubs haven't bought into big stats programmes for the sheer hell of it. They tell a (true) story.
		
Click to expand...

When Iâ€™ve watched him. I donâ€™t let stats cloud my judgement. 

One of the biggest misleading stats is the Assist stat.

Good enough for who?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2018)

Lingard is not a striker Brian Lukaku is so thereâ€™s no comparing the 2.
I bet Hendersonâ€™s pass completion stats are great but I bet many are forward


Stuart_C said:



			He was feeding off scraps at Everton too.

If Iâ€™m proved wrong then Iâ€™ll hold my hands up but I wouldnâ€™t be surprised to see the new manger,whoever he is,  ship him out in 12/18months time.
		
Click to expand...

I agree unless he shows a major improvement.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stats donâ€™t tell the whole picture - they can supplement an opinion but a player shouldnâ€™t be judged solely on stats , like I said you donâ€™t take into account Martial and Rashford both having to play in the wider areas whilst Lukaku has the central role - I have no doubt that Rashford would score a lot more consistently if played through the middle of the park and in a fluid front three. To suggest Lukaku is the complete package based on stats seems mad to me
		
Click to expand...

Would Lingard get a place in the Liverpool team? I donâ€™t think he would but Iâ€™d be interested in Liverpools fans thoughts on it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 30, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Would Lingard get a place in the Liverpool team? I donâ€™t think he would but Iâ€™d be interested in Liverpools fans thoughts on it.
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance - donâ€™t think he would even make the bench. He would maybe play in the cup games but couldnâ€™t see where he would fit in - the Utd player I would take is Martial and also Rashford as a replacement for Sturridge


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Lingard is not a striker Brian Lukaku is so thereâ€™s no comparing the 2.
I bet Hendersonâ€™s pass completion stats are great but I bet many are forward


I agree unless he shows a major improvement.
		
Click to expand...

The original inclusion of Lingard in "who's best" came from Phil. Utd have 3 strikers, Martial, Rashford and Lukaku. Rashford excites me the most, with Martial close behind. Lingard, in my opinion competes with Sanchez.

It'll be interesting to see what style and freedom Utd play with under the new manager. Lukaku doesn't have the movement for a typical Utd style, but he does offer them a very different, and strong, option if they need to change. It could, equally, be argued that Lukaku has done pretty well under a different style. I'd keep him but I'd let Lingard go. There's better out there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 30, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			The original inclusion of Lingard in "who's best" came from Phil. Utd have 3 strikers, Martial, Rashford and Lukaku. Rashford excites me the most, with Martial close behind. Lingard, in my opinion competes with Sanchez.

It'll be interesting to see what style and freedom Utd play with under the new manager. Lukaku doesn't have the movement for a typical Utd style, but he does offer them a very different, and strong, option if they need to change. It could, equally, be argued that Lukaku has done pretty well under a different style. I'd keep him but I'd let Lingard go. There's better out there.
		
Click to expand...

Lukaku will always be marmite, however, you canâ€™t ignore the fact he scores goals, people have moaned about Utdâ€™s negative style of play under Jose and lack of attacking football, yet Lukaku still managed 27 goals in 51 games last season, incidentally the best return for a Utd player since Van Persie in over 5 seasons.
Is he the answer to Utd moving forward? Donâ€™t know, but heâ€™s certainly the best out of the current crop.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 30, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Lukaku will always be marmite, however, you canâ€™t ignore the fact he scores goals, people have moaned about Utdâ€™s negative style of play under Jose and lack of attacking football, yet Lukaku still managed 27 goals in 51 games last season, incidentally the best return for a Utd player since Van Persie in over 5 seasons.
Is he the answer to Utd moving forward? Donâ€™t know, but heâ€™s certainly the best out of the current crop.
		
Click to expand...

Here's a daft thought. As you get older you look back on the great players you've seen, and sometimes their styles. Of similar styles, John Toshack. Great player in an even better team. Big bustling sort of a player - flat track bully? He didn't score like Lukaku but there's more than a passing resemblance in their styles.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 30, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Here's a daft thought. As you get older you look back on the great players you've seen, and sometimes their styles. Of similar styles, John Toshack. Great player in an even better team. Big bustling sort of a player - flat track bully? He didn't score like Lukaku but there's more than a passing resemblance in their styles.
		
Click to expand...

I played with a mate last week whoâ€™s a season ticket holder in the Stretford End and was over the moon Jose has gone, he said he would watch Lukaku making runs down the channels or looking to get in behind defenders and the ball would go back and sideways and you could literally feel his frustration.
Fact is, just like Toshack or Andy Gray etc, managers knew their strengths and if you are going to use him in your team you have to play to that strength.
The commentary today was all about Utd playing with a freedom and a purpose, if they have been shackled the blame canâ€™t be put on certain players.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 30, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			#obssesed Liverpool fans lol ( hey Pete).

Lingard is pivotal for Utd his link up play and support play is fantastic,heâ€™s also very very fit and is always moving,very hard to pick up.

I think we might see a new Lukaku under Solskjaer because his place is definitely under threat.
If we defend like we have and today we will always need to score one more than the opposition.
		
Click to expand...

Nice try Tony, but lets face it, Phil talks about all the top teams when talking shoit.   Think he's just including youse out of habit.

Pogba - I think the truth is part of both arguments.

Mourinho didnt use him (or the team) to the best of their abilities. Pogba also didnt put the effort in. I know if he was a Liverpool player, I would be mortified how he can suddenly find a few more gears. I also wouldnt currently swap him for Gini - my midfield man of the season for us.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 30, 2018)

A bit of talk about Jose-Pogba and "massaging Pogba's ego" and I don't think Jose had to do that at all, if anything it was Jose's ego that was the problem. He just had to avoid slagging him off in the press every other week and avoid handing him the captaincy then publicly taking it away and then finally had to give him the freedom to attack. Solksjaer hasn't had time to do a lot, but one thing he has managed to do is give Pogba the credit he deserves and embrace him for the level of talent he possesses, and then tactically use him in a way that allows him to move dynamically into attacking areas. It's not rocket science, Mourinho's just stubborn and egotistical, which is why he's lost every dressing room and the confidence of every board he's ever worked for in a matter of seasons.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What did you think of Kaneâ€™s today ?
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't seen it so I've gone on Twitter to find a video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079065021861294080
If you watch the defender's left heel it kicks back and catches Kane's knee which sends him down. Or that's how it looks. So not a dive in my view. But this is the only angle I've seen and it is also a bit blurry, so if you have a better vid I'll gladly have another look. But yea, based on this video it looks like he tried to jump the challenge and the defender's heel catches his knee, so he goes down - holding his knee.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2018)

Lukaku scores goals,  has done wherever he plays. However,  you need to play in a way that suits, he is not versatile. Play to his strengths,  as West Brom, Everton and Belgium have done and he has been great. 

Any mistake by utd in buying him, and he has still scored for them, is in not playing to his strengths. More fool them. We'll have him back at a third of the original selling price


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lukaku scores goals,  has done wherever he plays. However,  you need to play in a way that suits, he is not versatile. Play to his strengths,  as West Brom, Everton and Belgium have done and he has been great.

Any mistake by utd in buying him, and he has still scored for them, is in not playing to his strengths. More fool them. We'll have him back at a third of the original selling price 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™d love him at West Ham , we could build around him


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™d love him at West Ham , we could build around him
		
Click to expand...

That's a great shout. I think he is one of those players who needs a team to suit him, he won't score whatever the style. His record shows that he does score goals though and players who do are in short supply. He would definitely lift West Ham a few notches,  as he did with Everton. Goalscorers do that.


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 31, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's a great shout. I think he is one of those players who needs a team to suit him, he won't score whatever the style. His record shows that he does score goals though and players who do are in short supply. He would definitely lift West Ham a few notches,  as he did with Everton. Goalscorers do that.
		
Click to expand...

 Always a great player again West Ham always bullied our defence. 
Prefer him to Samir Nasri who we are linked withâ˜¹ï¸


----------



## fundy (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Hadn't seen it so I've gone on Twitter to find a video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079065021861294080
If you watch the defender's left heel it kicks back and catches Kane's knee which sends him down. Or that's how it looks. So not a dive in my view. But this is the only angle I've seen and it is also a bit blurry, so if you have a better vid I'll gladly have another look. But yea, based on this video it looks like he tried to jump the challenge and the defender's heel catches his knee, so he goes down - holding his knee.
		
Click to expand...

lol and another one with the tints on who cant criticise one of his teams own. now try and watch the video again without the tints and see what everyone else sees!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			Always a great player again West Ham always bullied our defence.
Prefer him to Samir Nasri who we are linked withâ˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Nasri should be joining tomorrow. He is a perfect 6 month signing considering we have lost yarmelenko, lanzini and Wilshere for most of the season

We have no proper back up to Anderson 

Rumours are a 6 month deal with an option to another year

I trust MP a lot. He has worked with him before so thatâ€™s good enough for me


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 31, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Nasri should be joining tomorrow. He is a perfect 6 month signing considering we have lost yarmelenko, lanzini and Wilshere for most of the season

We have no proper back up to Anderson

Rumours are a 6 month deal with an option to another year

I trust MP a lot. He has worked with him before so thatâ€™s good enough for me
		
Click to expand...

I trust in MP too and a fit and ready to play Nasri would be a steal at 80 grand but Iâ€™m worried it looks like another Evra. Half a season . playing 3 times and making 2 million plus. 

Would be delighted if wrong as Nasri is a much better fit for Pelle's style of play than Wilshere.
(No matter what system Pellegrini plays I just don't see how Wilshere fits in.)


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2018)

Fade and Die said:



			I trust in MP too and a fit and ready to play Nasri would be a steal at 80 grand but Iâ€™m worried it looks like another Evra. Half a season . playing 3 times and making 2 million plus.

Would be delighted if wrong as Nasri is a much better fit for Pelle's style of play than Wilshere.
(No matter what system Pellegrini plays I just don't see how Wilshere fits in.)
		
Click to expand...

Complete different tho Nasri is 31 Evra was 37 

Wilshere fits brilliant when fit he is a noble replacement well I say replacement massive upgrade just made of glass


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 31, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Complete different tho Nasri is 31 Evra was 37

Wilshere fits brilliant when fit he is a noble replacement well I say replacement massive upgrade just made of glass
		
Click to expand...

Hope you (and Pelle) are right re Nasri.... As for Wilshire, Iâ€™m not a fan, not attacking enough for one of the three in a 4231, not defensive enough to be part of the two. He just isn't the kind of box to box midfielder we need to replace Noble in the 442/4222. At least with Nasri you get some versatility and (on average) more goals and assists.

For me Wilshere personified the problems with Wenger's Arsenal. Style over substance.
Yes he looks good, but there's very little effective end product. Not enough goals and assists for an AM, nowhere near enough key passes for a creative midfielder, and the same goes tackles and interceptions.
The stats say it all, a goal or an assist in every fifth game, and on average less than one key pass per game. If he's not running himself into the ground or tackling his socks off -- which he isn't -- that's poor for a Â£100k a week player.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

fundy said:



			lol and another one with the tints on who cant criticise one of his teams own. now try and watch the video again without the tints and see what everyone else sees!
		
Click to expand...

Are you telling me you can't see him get a crack on the kneecap from the guy's heel?? You might want to get down to Specsavers in the new year mate.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Are you telling me you can't see him get a crack on the kneecap from the guy's heel?? You might want to get down to Specsavers in the new year mate.
		
Click to expand...

That's not a crack on the kneecap it's a touch at best and not nearly hard enough to put someone down. I'd have been embarrassed if one of my u14s had done that let alone a pro.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 31, 2018)

Kane was already on the way down but he was kicked. Tough call for the ref.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

PieMan said:



			That's not a crack on the kneecap it's a touch at best and not nearly hard enough to put someone down. I'd have been embarrassed if one of my u14s had done that let alone a pro.
		
Click to expand...

1. It hurts when you get a stud to kneecap, because the bone is close to the surface.
2. He is already off the ground because he's jumping the _expected_ contact of the defender's right foot, so at the point of contact to his knee, both his feet are off the ground. So obviously he goes down, that's just physics.
3. Final point, this was brought up in the context of him being booked for diving. Whether you think he should have got the free kick or not is debateable, but I don't believe the player should be booked for diving when there is clear contact. Unfortunately the ref only gets one view of it so I can see how he's made this mistake - he's only watching the defender's right foot which misses Kane.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He is already off the ground because he's jumping the _expected_ contact of the defender's right foot
		
Click to expand...

Therefore he's diving.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Therefore he's diving.
		
Click to expand...

How do you reach that conclusion? He's just cut inside the player and is trying to jump over his foot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Are you telling me you can't see him get a crack on the kneecap from the guy's heel?? You might want to get down to Specsavers in the new year mate.
		
Click to expand...

Why did he roll around clutching his shins ? And he was also in the air before any touch , he was rightly booked for diving - you were very quick to condemn Salah but as expected as soon as a Spurs player dives then its a passionate defence finding any way possible to justify it. He was embarrassing and itâ€™s not the first time for Kane


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			How do you reach that conclusion? He's just cut inside the player and is trying to jump over his foot.
		
Click to expand...

Jumping at nearly a 45 degree angle on his way down before the other players trailing legs goes near him... Rolls around clutching a completely different part on the leg but you're still convinced it wasn't a dive, definitely got some tinted specs on there. Rightly booked for a dive, Harry Kane is not the new messiah he's just a very naughty boy, no need to defend his actions which we can all see were in this instance blatant.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2018)

Of course Kaneâ€™s was a dive. 
So was Salahâ€™s. 
Difference is one player got rewarded for it & one got punished. 

Both players got form for it & will probably do it again.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

Wolf said:



*Jumping at nearly a 45 degree angle on his way down before the other players trailing legs goes near him*... Rolls around clutching a completely different part on the leg but you're still convinced it wasn't a dive, definitely got some tinted specs on there. Rightly booked for a dive, Harry Kane is not the new messiah he's just a very naughty boy, no need to defend his actions which we can all see were in this instance blatant.
		
Click to expand...

Really mate???





That's a split second before the contact, you can see he's pretty much upright. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Why did he roll around clutching his shins ? And he was also in the air before any touch , he was rightly booked for diving - you were very quick to condemn Salah but as expected as soon as a Spurs player dives then its a passionate defence finding any way possible to justify it. He was embarrassing and itâ€™s not the first time for Kane
		
Click to expand...

And this is just laughable. Salah got a brush on the arm which somehow took his legs out from under him!  Kane got a rap on the knee so a bit different. And for the record, I wouldn't have booked Salah for diving, I just wouldn't have given the penalty that's all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Really mate???





That's a split second before the contact, you can see he's pretty much upright.


And this is just laughable. Salah got a brush on the arm which somehow took his legs out from under him!  Kane got a rap on the knee so a bit different. And for the record, I wouldn't have booked Salah for diving, I just wouldn't have given the penalty that's all.
		
Click to expand...

Why was he holding his shins then , he was in the air before any touch - itâ€™s a clear dive and itâ€™s embarrassing to even try and justify it not being a dive


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why was he holding his shins then , he was in the air before any touch - itâ€™s a clear dive and itâ€™s embarrassing to even try and justify it not being a dive
		
Click to expand...

Lower knee / upper shin. The video is a bit quick and blurry to pinpoint the exact point of contact.

I don't know why you're acting like I'm making this up. You can see the contact in the video. Can't you?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Really mate???





That's a split second before the contact, you can see he's pretty much upright.


And this is just laughable. Salah got a brush on the arm which somehow took his legs out from under him!  Kane got a rap on the knee so a bit different. And for the record, I wouldn't have booked Salah for diving, I just wouldn't have given the penalty that's all.
		
Click to expand...

Look at his arms!
Who the hell jumps like that?
He dived, pretty much everyone agrees.

Unfortunately, as is proven time and again. When itâ€™s one of our own, most fans are Hypocrites. After your words on Salah, you should have known youâ€™d be called up on it. Would have been simpler to have acknowledged it and moved on fella.

Btw, contact doesnâ€™t automatically mean foul. But rolling around and asking for something you donâ€™t deserve does make it a dive...


----------



## PieMan (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			1. It hurts when you get a stud to kneecap, because the bone is close to the surface.
2. He is already off the ground because he's jumping the _expected_ contact of the defender's right foot, so at the point of contact to his knee, both his feet are off the ground. So obviously he goes down, that's just physics.
3. Final point, this was brought up in the context of him being booked for diving. Whether you think he should have got the free kick or not is debateable, but I don't believe the player should be booked for diving when there is clear contact. Unfortunately the ref only gets one view of it so I can see how he's made this mistake - he's only watching the defender's right foot which misses Kane.
		
Click to expand...

Complete and utter rubbish!


----------



## PieMan (Dec 31, 2018)

Lost count of the number of times I've taken a slight knock to the kneecap by a stray boot and haven't gone down like I was shot. Clear dive.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Really mate???





That's a split second before the contact, you can see he's pretty much upright.


And this is just laughable. Salah got a brush on the arm which somehow took his legs out from under him!  Kane got a rap on the knee so a bit different. And for the record, I wouldn't have booked Salah for diving, I just wouldn't have given the penalty that's all.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah really mate...

Clutching his shin nowhere near where there may have been contact and from the angle of play he didn't need to jump, ahem dive..


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Look at his arms!
Who the hell jumps like that?
He dived, pretty much everyone agrees.

Unfortunately, as is proven time and again. When itâ€™s one of our own, most fans are Hypocrites. After your words on Salah, you should have known youâ€™d be called up on it. Would have been simpler to have acknowledged it and moved on fella.

Btw, contact doesnâ€™t automatically mean foul. But rolling around and asking for something you donâ€™t deserve does make it a dive...
		
Click to expand...

People don't even agree what _constitutes _a dive, let alone whether that was one or not. I personally think if there's definite contact like there was here, then there's at least enough doubt that you shouldn't be booked for diving anyway. The ref obviously didn't see the contact though so I can see why it looked like a dive to him.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			People don't even agree what _constitutes _a dive, let alone whether that was one or not. I personally think if there's definite contact like there was here, then there's at least enough doubt that you shouldn't be booked for diving anyway. The ref obviously didn't see the contact though so I can see why it looked like a dive to him.
		
Click to expand...

He was already going down when the defenders left leg caught him. The booking was correct.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			He was already going down when the defenders left leg caught him. The booking was correct.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he was.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			People don't even agree what _constitutes _a dive, let alone whether that was one or not. I personally think if there's definite contact like there was here, then there's at least enough doubt that you shouldn't be booked for diving anyway. The ref obviously didn't see the contact though so I can see why it looked like a dive to him.
		
Click to expand...

Oh and having seen the video his leg is up clearly before the near point of contact look at the thumbnail image alone it shows that clearly, sorry but with your comments towards Salah then trying to defend Kane show it to be nothing more than blind sight fan syndrome everyone else dives but not your Lad Harry. Referee decision in his case was 100% correct, and the way he has his arms up and fell forwards shows he was already on his way down and again if you can't see that its just fan bias nothing more.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think he was.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter what we think. Its what the expert thinks, i.e. the ref. And he got it right


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Oh and having seen the video his leg is up clearly before the near point of contact look at the thumbnail image alone it shows that clearly, sorry but with your comments towards Salah then trying to defend Kane show it to be nothing more than blind sight fan syndrome everyone else dives but not your Lad Harry. Referee decision in his case was 100% correct, and the way he has his arms up and fell forwards shows he was already on his way down and again if you can't see that its just fan bias nothing more.
		
Click to expand...

I barely said anything about Salah, as usual this is all LiverpoolPhil stirring the pot. All I said was the way he went down was a bit laughable, because it was. This Kane thing is not in the same ballpark because there was clear contact on his knee which was enough for him to go down. Even if you think both incidents are the same, Salah got a bloody penalty for his!

Right I'm bored of this now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2018)

Whatâ€™s worse for me isnâ€™t if he dived or didnt

He gets booked for it.. fair enough you move on.: but if salah was punished after he dived (which looked like he did) he would have been banned

No consistency


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I barely said anything about Salah, as usual this is all LiverpoolPhil stirring the pot. All I said was* the way he went down was a bit laughable*, because it was. This Kane thing is not in the same ballpark because there was clear contact on his knee which was enough for him to go down. Even if you think both incidents are the same, Salah got a bloody penalty for his!

Right I'm bored of this now.
		
Click to expand...

Its not Phil stirring anything its that simple comment you made that it was laughable, this is in the same ball park anyone except a spurs fan like yourself can see he was already going down before any sort of contact. I think Salah should have been punished as well but that is a different debate, both should have been booked for diving and to say Kane went down due to contact then defend it with trying to say high shin/low knee is the only thing that is laughable. I understand you're bored of it because no matter what you say or how you try to defend it the outcome for Kane was correct


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I barely said anything about Salah, as usual this is all LiverpoolPhil stirring the pot. All I said was the way he went down was a bit laughable, because it was. This Kane thing is not in the same ballpark because there was clear contact on his knee which was enough for him to go down. Even if you think both incidents are the same, Salah got a bloody penalty for his!

Right I'm bored of this now.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! You and Danny Murphy appear to be the only two people who can see any contact.

One of the easiest decisions that ref will have to make this season.  Clear dive since, as has been said, Kane was on the way down ad soon as he heard the defender's footsteps.


----------



## fundy (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Are you telling me you can't see him get a crack on the kneecap from the guy's heel?? You might want to get down to Specsavers in the new year mate.
		
Click to expand...

ROFL, think it may be you who needs to heed that advice


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Lost count of the number of times I've taken a slight knock to the kneecap by a stray boot and haven't gone down like I was shot. Clear dive.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair you probably would struggle to get back up again Paul, so more reason to stay on your feet ?


----------



## PieMan (Dec 31, 2018)

richart said:



			To be fair you probably would struggle to get back up again Paul, so more reason to stay on your feet ?

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ fair point!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2018)

Nasri officially signed now
Number 18 for the season

Contract until end of season with option to extend stay if he proves his worth

Has been in training with us since October time so proved he is fit

Could feature Wednesday  on the bench

Mp trusts him so Iâ€™m happy


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Congratulations! You and Danny Murphy appear to be the only two people who can see any contact.

One of the easiest decisions that ref will have to make this season.  Clear dive since, as has been said, Kane was on the way down ad soon as he heard the defender's footsteps.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think we were debating if there was contact, you can see the contact plain as day on the video. We were debating whether he was already going down I thought. I say no, others say yes. To say there was no contact at all is just outright lying.

I saw a link saying Nasri was coming back to the Prem and thought who the hell has been conned into signing that old has-been? Then I realised it could only be West Ham lol. In all seriousness I'm not sure why they think they need him when Anderson and Snodgrass are performing well.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't think we were debating if there was contact, you can see the contact plain as day on the video. We were debating whether he was already going down I thought. I say no, others say yes. To say there was no contact at all is just outright lying.

I saw a link saying Nasri was coming back to the Prem and thought who the hell has been conned into signing that old has-been? Then I realised it could only be West Ham lol. In all seriousness I'm not sure why they think they need him when Anderson and Snodgrass are performing well.
		
Click to expand...

Opinions are not lies so be very careful before accusing me of lying.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't think we were debating if there was contact, you can see the contact plain as day on the video. We were debating whether he was already going down I thought. I say no, others say yes. To say there was no contact at all is just outright lying.

I saw a link saying Nasri was coming back to the Prem and thought who the hell has been conned into signing that old has-been? Then I realised it could only be West Ham lol. In all seriousness I'm not sure why they think they need him when Anderson and Snodgrass are performing well.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s 31 and been in training since October so he will be in good condition. Decent player still. 6 month deal is a no brainer

Even with players we need depth

We have yarmenelko, lanzini, Wilshere, Hernandez all injured from the attacking options so need back up for Anderson 

Anderson in the middle (cam), nasri left and Antonio with snodgrass and rice holding behind 
Thatâ€™s a good options to have


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			Opinions are not lies so be very careful before accusing me of lying.
		
Click to expand...

 But it's not a matter of opinion, it's a matter of just using your eyes. Defender's left heel goes back and hits Kane just below the knee.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think he was.
		
Click to expand...

If Shearer says he was alrready on his way down, then he must be so (and Shearer wasn't averse to a dive himself...often)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



 But it's not a matter of opinion, it's a matter of just using your eyes. Defender's left heel goes back and hits Kane just below the knee.
		
Click to expand...

The video you have supplied does not confirm your interpretation. 

It merely offers a possibility as did the re-runs on TV.

But then I am watching from a neutral point of view with absolutely no allegiance to any PL club.


----------



## TheDiablo (Dec 31, 2018)

The Kane and Salah incidents were almost identical imo. Minimal contact on both, nowhere near enough for them to go down - both dives. 

The fact one got away with it and was rewarded with a goal and one was punished with a yellow card highlights why this happens - quite simply it's more than worth the risk. 

Until the punishment is greater than the crime this will continue. 

But then do we really want a situation where the punishment for diving is the same/similar to a red card for a leg breaking tackle? Not for me, so I'm not really sure where to go next with it all to be honest, other than accepting it for what it is, especially as all the top teams and all the top players do it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			The Kane and Salah incidents were almost identical imo. Minimal contact on both, nowhere near enough for them to go down - both dives.

The fact one got away with it and was rewarded with a goal and one was punished with a yellow card highlights why this happens - quite simply it's more than worth the risk.

Until the punishment is greater than the crime this will continue.

But then do we really want a situation where the punishment for diving is the same/similar to a red card for a leg breaking tackle? Not for me, so I'm not really sure where to go next with it all to be honest, other than accepting it for what it is, especially as all the top teams and all the top players do it.
		
Click to expand...

I think this sums it up perfectly. Will VAR make any difference or will players simply get more cute about how they go down and draw fouls and penalties. I didn't think Kane or Salah were fouls and so both should have been booked for simulation but how are you ever going to get consistency (with or without VAR) and until something changes we'll carry on debating more and more players going down often at slightest breath on them


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 31, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think this sums it up perfectly. Will VAR make any difference or will players simply get more cute about how they go down and draw fouls and penalties. I didn't think Kane or Salah were fouls and so both should have been booked for simulation but how are you ever going to get consistency (with or without VAR) and until something changes we'll carry on debating more and more players going down often at slightest breath on them
		
Click to expand...

how about rugby style sin bins instead of a second bookable offence 15 minutes down to ten men would be a serious problem tor a lot of teams.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2018)

Norrin Radd said:



			how about rugby style sin bins instead of a second bookable offence 15 minutes down to ten men would be a serious problem tor a lot of teams.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. My mob can't defend with 11 men so we could concede plenty in 15 minutes down to 10. I would prefer it to a red straight away which so often spoils a decent game.


----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2019)

Just watched Everton 0-1 Leicester and saw two very average teams. 
It was one of the poorest games I've seen all season ...................... and I'm a United supporter, but give Vardy half a chance and you're in trouble.
Oh, and didn't their shirts look pretty similar?


----------



## User2021 (Jan 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			Just watched Everton 0-1 Leicester and saw two very average teams.
It was one of the poorest games I've seen all season ...................... and I'm a United supporter, but give Vardy half a chance and you're in trouble.
Oh, and didn't their shirts look pretty similar?
		
Click to expand...

Only watched a bit, as it was so poor. 
One attack broke down when it looked like the attacker got confused by the shirts and passed to a defender 


Hope the snake silva gave a good press conference ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 1, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			The Kane and Salah incidents were almost identical imo. Minimal contact on both, nowhere near enough for them to go down - both dives. 

The fact one got away with it and was rewarded with a goal and one was punished with a yellow card highlights why this happens - quite simply it's more than worth the risk. 

Until the punishment is greater than the crime this will continue. 

But then do we really want a situation where the punishment for diving is the same/similar to a red card for a leg breaking tackle? Not for me, so I'm not really sure where to go next with it all to be honest, other than accepting it for what it is, especially as all the top teams and all the top players do it.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly a yellow and 5 mins in the sin bin.
Just a thought.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



 But it's not a matter of opinion, it's a matter of just using your eyes. Defender's left heel goes back and hits Kane just below the knee.
		
Click to expand...

I think the defender does catch him slightly.
But would say if Kane hadnâ€™t already started to go down and stayed on his feet the defenders heel might have missed him.

With the Salah one he went down (very easily imo) but he asked the ref to make a decision and he did and gave a penalty.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			Just watched Everton 0-1 Leicester and saw two very average teams.
It was one of the poorest games I've seen all season ...................... and I'm a United supporter, but give Vardy half a chance and you're in trouble.
Oh, and didn't their shirts look pretty similar?
		
Click to expand...

Everton's 4th game in 9 days and it showed. Leicester sat back, played on the break and Vardy took his chance. That's about it really. 

I wouldn't judge any team playing their last game of the Christmas period.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Everton's 4th game in 9 days and it showed. Leicester sat back, played on the break and Vardy took his chance. That's about it really.

I wouldn't judge any team playing their last game of the Christmas period.
		
Click to expand...

From the sounds of it the fans at the game were- players being booed, losing 3 out of 4 over the Xmas period , fans starting to be impatient?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2019)

Given that Fulham have some decent players, they really are not very good. I guesx the table doesn't lie.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			From the sounds of it the fans at the game were- players being booed, losing 3 out of 4 over the Xmas period , fans starting to be impatient?
		
Click to expand...

The Ev love a good boo ðŸ˜


----------



## Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

I'd like to say how good we were today against Fulham but have to say actually more like how bad they were made the result pretty straight forward


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'd like to say how good we were today against Fulham but have to say actually more like how bad they were made the result pretty straight forward
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the score with Ramsey?? I canâ€™t think of 3 better players than him in his position at the club?


----------



## Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Whatâ€™s the score with Ramsey?? I canâ€™t think of 3 better players than him in his position at the club?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think any of us actually know. I can only think due to the cock up giving Ozil a ridiculous pay day on his contract the club has decided not to be held to ransom on other pay days. Which I can understand and support though I'm a big Ramsey fan and hate to see him go. Happily drive Ozil somewhere on the clubs behalf though


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Whatâ€™s the score with Ramsey?? I canâ€™t think of 3 better players than him in his position at the club?
		
Click to expand...

He wants too much money, and they can't afford him, not with Ozil on daft amounts. I would keep him, but at 200k a week? Hmm.


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Whatâ€™s the score with Ramsey?? I canâ€™t think of 3 better players than him in his position at the club?
		
Click to expand...

3? I cant think of 1!

Look at the clubs interested tells you all you need to know


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			He wants too much money, and they can't afford him, not with Ozil on daft amounts. I would keep him, but at 200k a week? Hmm.
		
Click to expand...

so we let him go on a free and sign Banega for 20m and pay him 130K a week. How is this ever good business?

The wages issue is Ozil and the amount of squad players earning 50-100k a week! The Ozil deal is horrific because it makes it impossible to move him on too, but also means the top performers are going to want close to parity, or at least to be earning half of what Ozil is!

How long is Aubameyang going to be happy being the top scorer in the prem but earning 40% less than the wages of a guy who barely plays?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Whatâ€™s the score with Ramsey?? I canâ€™t think of 3 better players than him in his position at the club?
		
Click to expand...

He wants too much money, and they can't afford him, not with Ozil on daft amounts.


fundy said:



			so we let him go on a free and sign Banega for 20m and pay him 130K a week. How is this ever good business?

The wages issue is Ozil and the amount of squad players earning 50-100k a week! The Ozil deal is horrific because it makes it impossible to move him on too, but also means the top performers are going to want close to parity, or at least to be earning half of what Ozil is!

How long is Aubameyang going to be happy being the top scorer in the prem but earning 40% less than the wages of a guy who barely plays?
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%. It is the remnants of Wengers wage structure, and it needs sorting soonest.  Too many average players on insane wages cramps the ability to pay talent. Been thd same for ages, but under the current structure, regulations, whatever, they can't afford Ramsey. I will be sad to see him go.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			He wants too much money, and they can't afford him, not with Ozil on daft amounts.


Agree 100%. It is the remnants of Wengers wage structure, and it needs sorting soonest.  Too many average players on insane wages cramps the ability to pay talent. Been thd same for ages, but under the current structure, regulations, whatever, they can't afford Ramsey. I will be sad to see him go.
		
Click to expand...

Get rid of the shite youâ€™ve currently got and no doubt you could afford to pay him what heâ€™s worth.

I pishes me right off when better players are allowed to leave and itâ€™s a financial decision as opposed to a footballing decision.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 1, 2019)

Can we play Cardiff City thurs instead of Man City...?

2 bad goals to concede them, defending a bit like arsenal funny enough ðŸ˜œ


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 1, 2019)

Kane learnt from his booking the other day then and jumped up without appealing. I just don't understand why he goes down like that, stay in your feet and have some credibility.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 1, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Kane learnt from his booking the other day then and jumped up without appealing. I just don't understand why he goes down like that, stay in your feet and have some credibility.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness there, the goalkeeper whilst sliding out got the ball first with his hand/arm, but his momentum carried on into Kane. Kane didn't appeal.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			From the sounds of it the fans at the game were- players being booed, losing 3 out of 4 over the Xmas period , fans starting to be impatient?
		
Click to expand...

Not impatient,  just hacked off. We were poor today,  simple passes misplaced over and over, not enough chances created.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2019)

Didn't expect anything other than a home win for Arsenal today but a little disappointed at the way we played to let four in. I thought Ranieri was suppose to be sorting the defending out. I need Chelsea to help tomorrow by beating Southampton and keeping them in the relegation dogfight


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not impatient,  just hacked off. We were poor today,  simple passes misplaced over and over, not enough chances created.
		
Click to expand...

This is the affect of a new manager.

Itâ€™s common to see poor performances and freak results, both good and bad ones, when a manager inherits a poor squad.

I think youâ€™ll see a different Everton side in 12months time providing he gets time. I think managers should get 3 seasons to prove themselves.

One thing that needs to improve is Pickfords distribution. He looks like Mignolet ðŸ˜


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2019)

Agreed Stu. He is still moulding the team, getting his players in, getting them to play his way. We can see what he is trying to do and that direction looks good. As long as there is not a ridiculous slump, I don't expect there to be, he will get the time.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Agreed Stu. He is still moulding the team, getting his players in, getting them to play his way. We can see what he is trying to do and that direction looks good. *As long as there is not a ridiculous slump, *I don't expect there to be, he will get the time.
		
Click to expand...

You could always bring Sam back ðŸ˜


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You could always bring Sam back ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Oh Stu, you were doing so well ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice routine win for Spurs and a clean sheet, which we haven't had many of lately. Kane goal was hilarious, but Eriksen's was pure genius. Type of thing that if De Bruyne did it they'd be harping on about it for a week.

We all desperately need a City win tomorrow or else it's title race over already which would be rather poor as a spectacle. A City win keeps it interesting.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 2, 2019)

Palace for us tonight, not too confident as we have struggled against some of the teams that we would expect to beat, after taking points off the bigger sides. 

The real race this season is the race for 7th place


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Nice routine win for Spurs and a clean sheet, which we haven't had many of lately. Kane goal was hilarious, but Eriksen's was pure genius. Type of thing that if De Bruyne did it they'd be harping on about it for a week.

We all desperately need a City win tomorrow or else it's title race over already which would be rather poor as a spectacle. A City win keeps it interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Think City will still win the league they have the best squad and Liverpool will have a dip in form at some time. 

Liverpool will end the season winning nothing again. 

If we finish 3rd/4th and win a cup that will be a good season considering we have not spent on players and having to play longer at Wembley.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not impatient,  just hacked off. We were poor today,  simple passes misplaced over and over, not enough chances created.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish against Brighton as well. Not good signs, I thought we looked decent in the bigger games but the last few performances have been dismal. Moshiri needs to get the cheque book opened and sign a proper striker.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Agreed Stu. He is still moulding the team, getting his players in, getting them to play his way. We can see what he is trying to do and that direction looks good. As long as there is not a ridiculous slump, I don't expect there to be, he will get the time.
		
Click to expand...

My experience of Silva having been quite close to it, was he was incredibly stuborn. Attacking we were great, defending the opposite.
He wanted to zonal defend at corners, the players hated it, the director of football hated it - but Silva wouldn't change.

In some ways I can see his defensive short comings rising to the top again now.
He needs to employ a good defensive coach to work within his team of backroom staff.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Rubbish against Brighton as well. Not good signs, I thought we looked decent in the bigger games but the last few performances have been dismal. Moshiri needs to get the cheque book opened and sign a proper striker.
		
Click to expand...

We have lacked coherence in the last few games. I agree, we lack a focal point up front. CL is not ready yet and he doesn't fancy Tosun. I was watching the game yesterday and there was no movement upfront for the midfielders to work with. Contrast that with Vardy. He was barely used but he was always stretching our defence. CL never did that, he was static. I'm pretty happy with the rest of what we have but that is the obvious weak spot.

The problem with buying in January is who do you end up with? Another Niasse, a Tosun etc.

A gap until Saturday, let them put their feet up, spend time with their families. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## fundy (Jan 2, 2019)

something really needs to be done about the loan rules. 60m for a player and loan him out until the end of the season, how manys that out on loan now?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			something really needs to be done about the loan rules. 60m for a player and loan him out until the end of the season, how manys that out on loan now?
		
Click to expand...

They donâ€™t need him until Hazard leaves in the summer...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2019)

Â£60mil is a decent deal but he has found himself behind Sancho this season , will be interesting to see how he goes , prob Hazards replacement. We were after him for a while but stopped looking at him about 12 months ago, he has certainly regressed over that period - and also wonder if the way Wilson is progressing was a reason to move away from him


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			something really needs to be done about the loan rules. 60m for a player and loan him out until the end of the season, *how manys that out on loan now?*

Click to expand...

I believe Chelsea currently have 40 players out on loan ......................... he'll be the 41st.


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£60mil is a decent deal but he has found himself behind Sancho this season , will be interesting to see how he goes , prob Hazards replacement. We were after him for a while but stopped looking at him about 12 months ago, he has certainly regressed over that period - and *also wonder if the way Wilson is progressing was a reason to move away from him*

Click to expand...

Had to read this twice, for a moment I thought you were trying to compare the two ................................. but realised how ridiculous that would have been!!!
I'm so glad I re-read it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£60mil is a decent deal *but he has found himself behind Sancho this season *, will be interesting to see how he goes , prob Hazards replacement. We were after him for a while but stopped looking at him about 12 months ago, *he has certainly regressed over that period *- and also wonder if the way Wilson is progressing was a reason to move away from him
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t that because heâ€™s had injuries?

Iâ€™d argue that underlined point,I donâ€™t think heâ€™s regressed as such just injuries has hampered him this season. 

As good as Wilson is playing at the moment in the championship, I very much doubt Klopp and his staff actually know how good heâ€™ll turn out to be.  

Pulisic is a top talent no doubt about it, hopefully heâ€™ll end up like Morata ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm not convinced Pulisic is replacing Hazard personally, I think he'll stay at Chelsea. I see Pulisic being bought in more as a long-term replacement for the ageing Pedro and Willian as he does primarily play on the right side, although he can admittedly play on the left.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Isnâ€™t that because heâ€™s had injuries?

Iâ€™d argue that underlined point,I donâ€™t think heâ€™s regressed as such just injuries has hampered him this season.

As good as Wilson is playing at the moment in the championship, I very much doubt Klopp and his staff actually know how good heâ€™ll turn out to be. 

Pulisic is a top talent no doubt about it, hopefully heâ€™ll end up like Morata ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Not really because of injuries Stu just hasnâ€™t moved on as much as people thought - I believe he was expected to leave in the summer but it didnâ€™t happen. On the field Sancho is producing more in terms of assists and goals - Pulisic I think only have 10 in about 80 odd games - Sancho already at 7/8 in 20 games and Â£60 mil for a player that Klopp bid Â£11 mil for 2 years ago and not really moved on. Maybe he stagnated but Iâ€™m not sure about him and donâ€™t think we have missed out there. 

Now if Rumours Of Werner for Â£30mil are true that could be a steal


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 2, 2019)

Agreed a fee of Â£18m for Abraham from Chelsea, would be quite happy with that.

Decent player and the deal derails Villa's promotion "charge".


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Agreed a fee of Â£18m for Abraham from Chelsea, would be quite happy with that.

Decent player and the deal derails Villa's promotion "charge".
		
Click to expand...

Seems a lot for a player who didn't do a great deal in the Premier League last year. Has he progressed that much this season? Great news if he has, young English talent etc.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Seems a lot for a player who didn't do a great deal in the Premier League last year. Has he progressed that much this season? Great news if he has, young English talent etc.
		
Click to expand...

16 in 20 games for Villa, 5 goals in 31 for Swansea. I'd like to think we'd create a lot more chances than Swansea did when they got relegated. At 21 there's a chance we could double the fee if he settles in, and if he doesn't then Â£18m still doesn't break the bank for us.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			16 in 20 games for Villa, 5 goals in 31 for Swansea. I'd like to think we'd create a lot more chances than Swansea did when they got relegated. At 21 there's a chance we could double the fee if he settles in, and if he doesn't then Â£18m still doesn't break the bank for us.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know his Villa stats, thanks for that . Put like that you can always sell him to one of the bigger championship clubs for a decent fee if he doesn't work out for you. He has now proved he can score at that level and if he could get a team out of that league he has value.

The little I have seen of Wolves you create chances but don't have a finisher. It could make you the best of the rest.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 2, 2019)

Those Timo Werner rumours are nuts, he'd be a steal for Â£30m. He's very, very good, so much potential.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ing-18-Premier-League-clubs-mascot-deals.html

Â£700 to be mascot at West Ham ðŸ˜³


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2019)

It should be free to mascot at every club. What an incredibly cynical way to monetise being a fan.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 2, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It should be free to mascot at every club. What an incredibly cynical way to monetise being a fan.
		
Click to expand...



That's pretty low, even for football clubs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

Pleased to see my club along with a lot of others offer it for free. Think it's sad that a PL club in particular awash with cash already should sting parents for the privilege. Hardly going to be inclusive to those families that support a club but don't have the odd Â£700 to splash about. Very sad and I hope (but doubt) the article would shame then into scrapping it


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 2, 2019)

Â£240 to be mascot for Colchester. Does seem quite steep for League 2 but does include a full replica kit (Â£60), two match tickets (Â£40), stadium tour and car parking ticket (Â£8) so possibly not too outrageous.

EDIT - prices in brackets added are usual cost for those things.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 2, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Â£240 to be mascot for Colchester. Does seem quite steep for League 2 but does include a full replica kit (Â£60), two match tickets (Â£40), stadium tour and car parking ticket (Â£8) so possibly not too outrageous.

EDIT - prices in brackets added are usual cost for those things.
		
Click to expand...

So Â£132 to be mascot at Colchester!

Really?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			So Â£132 to be mascot at Colchester!

Really?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Well Â£132 to be a mascot and get a stadium tour, meet the players and get photos, get autographs etc. I can't find any info on how much stadium tours cost or even if they offer them. Am thinking of getting it for my son for his birthday. Think for a one off experience it's actually not that bad. I know that some clubs don't charge and choose someone from their junior membership club to do it but how much does a junior membership cost. (<-- that's a genuine question not a dig as I haven't got a clue about the costs of junior membership).


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 2, 2019)

Tomorrow some lucky kids are gonna walk out in front of some of the best players in the world for nowt. ðŸ‘
Now if City ( and others ) can do it for nowt. Why charge a small fortune at other clubs. I can understand a charge. But some of the prices shown are scandalous.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2019)

Pogba getting booed for daring to not have his leg break when Shelvey fouls him. Good old Newcastle fans.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Tomorrow some lucky kids are gonna walk out in front of some of the best players in the world for nowt. ðŸ‘
Now if City ( and others ) can do it for nowt. Why charge a small fortune at other clubs. I can understand a charge. But some of the prices shown are scandalous.
		
Click to expand...

City were always gonna do it for free - all part of the cover up of the evil human rights ignorers that own the club. The PR machine marches on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Tomorrow some lucky kids are gonna walk out in front of some of the best players in the world for nowt. ðŸ‘
Now if City ( and others ) can do it for nowt. Why charge a small fortune at other clubs. I can understand a charge. But some of the prices shown are scandalous.
		
Click to expand...

I would guess for a league 2 club a chance to get Â£240 every week is a big deal when you are dealing with low gate revenue and high outgoings.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 2, 2019)

And then Pogba takes the bait and goes for retribution. Ugh. Donâ€™t undo all your good work the last couple of weeks, Paul.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Tomorrow some lucky kids are gonna walk out in front of some of the best players in the world for nowt. ðŸ‘
Now if City ( and others ) can do it for nowt. Why charge a small fortune at other clubs. I can understand a charge. But some of the prices shown are scandalous.
		
Click to expand...

How are those kids chosen Tashy? Do they have to be junior members at Man City (and how much does that membership cost per year) or is it a random selection from local schools? That's not having a pop at Man City, just a question.

Maybe if an oil sheikh wants to invest billions into my club then we'd also be able to offer mascot days for nothing.  (Now that one was a pop at Man City but it was with only in jest. )


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would guess for a league 2 club a chance to get Â£240 every week is a big deal when you are dealing with low gate revenue and high outgoings.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when it's usually two or three mascots each week not just one. If you can get 4 mascots signed up that's almost Â£1000 into the club for that week. Although that does look like small change when it's rumoured our owner is losing around Â£1 million per year through his involvement with the club. But as one of his companies is sponsor of both the shirts and the stadium I'm guessing that there is some kind of tax dodge/offsetting against his other businesses going on.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Not one home team winning tonight, letâ€™s hope that carries over till tomoz ðŸ¤žðŸ»


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 2, 2019)

Interesting that not long ago the discussion was whether Man Utd would be good enough to beat Everton to get 6th place in the league. A couple of weeks later and they're 11 points clear of Everton, 3 points behind Arsenal in 5th and only 6 points off the top 4 and 10 points off 2nd place. Hopefully (for the neutrals and Man City & Spurs fans) Man City will win tomorrow to keep the title race interesting and then the fight for 4th will also stay close for the rest of the season.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 2, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			How are those kids chosen Tashy? Do they have to be junior members at Man City (and how much does that membership cost per year) or is it a random selection from local schools? That's not having a pop at Man City, just a question.

Maybe if an oil sheikh wants to invest billions into my club then we'd also be able to offer mascot days for nothing.  (Now that one was a pop at Man City but it was with only in jest. )
		
Click to expand...

They are all randomly drawn from the junior citizens club. Sometimes they have competitions to pick the winners. Usually there is a dozen or so kids run out. To be honest watching some of them is quiet funny. When it's kick off, the older ones just run off. The young uns whose socks reach there shorts seem to run where they want and are usually 10 seconds behind.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Not one home team winning tonight, letâ€™s hope that carries over till tomoz ðŸ¤žðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Jinx ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			They are all randomly drawn from the junior citizens club. Sometimes they have competitions to pick the winners. Usually there is a dozen or so kids run out. To be honest watching some of them is quiet funny. When it's kick off, the older ones just run off. The young uns whose socks reach there shorts seem to run where they want and are usually 10 seconds behind.
		
Click to expand...

Does it cost anything to be a member of the junior citizens club? How many members do they have and what other benefits are there to being a member? Just wondering about the figures involved. For example, if Colchester have 3 mascots per week on average, each paying Â£240 that works out at just over Â£16500 (Â£240 x 3 x 23 home games) per year. If Man City have 2000 junior citizens each paying Â£100 per year to be a member that would be Â£200000 per year.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 2, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Does it cost anything to be a member of the junior citizens club? How many members do they have and what other benefits are there to being a member? Just wondering about the figures involved. For example, if Colchester have 3 mascots per week on average, each paying Â£240 that works out at just over Â£16500 (Â£240 x 3 x 23 home games) per year. If Man City have 2000 junior citizens each paying Â£100 per year to be a member that would be Â£200000 per year.
		
Click to expand...

junior membership for under 12's is Â£25. Â£35 for over 12's. For that you get a shed load of stuff chucked in plus Â£5 off all games. Grandson is not a junior member and his season ticket costs Â£110 divided by 18 games. Tried to post a link to the citizens page but not happening.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

Crazy game against Boscombe, but happy with a point in the end. Crazy to be two up, 2-3 up then hanging on at the end.

Want to see the late non penalty decision again.


----------



## Piece (Jan 2, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Crazy game against Boscombe, but happy with a point in the end. Crazy to be two up, 2-3 up then hanging on at the end.

Want to see the late non penalty decision again.
		
Click to expand...

It was handball, but Iâ€™d have been disappointed if that was given against us.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			junior membership for under 12's is Â£25. Â£35 for over 12's. For that you get a shed load of stuff chucked in plus Â£5 off all games. Grandson is not a junior member and his season ticket costs Â£110 divided by 18 games. Tried to post a link to the citizens page but not happening.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the figures Tashy. So if we (randomly) took an average of Â£30 per junior member per year and guessed at 1000 junior members each year that would be Â£30000 per year which is still almost double what my lot get for their match day mascots. I'm not looking to score points or put down what other clubs do but I think it is important to look at more than the "headline" cost of being a mascot for a particular club.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would guess for a league 2 club a chance to get Â£240 every week is a big deal when you are dealing with low gate revenue and high outgoings.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised their gates are low.
This sort of thing is what puts parents off taking the kids the match.
These are the fans of the future ,or not as the case may be.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			It was handball, but Iâ€™d have been disappointed if that was given against us.
		
Click to expand...

my thoughts exactly, now having seen it a few times


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 3, 2019)

Another satisfying win last night and finally a clean sheet.
Was a bit of a struggle at times but 4 on the spin.
Spurs is a big test to come.

Really looking forward to the game tonight,both teams will score.
Liverpools title if they win,and I still would fancy them if they lost or drew.


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Pogba getting booed for daring to not have his leg break when Shelvey fouls him. Good old Newcastle fans.
		
Click to expand...

That really was an awful tackle from an awful footballer who, unbelievably, some were touting for a spot in the England squad for the World Cup.
He wouldn't have lasted 10 minutes against Colombia.
He really is a disgusting specimen.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			That really was an awful tackle from an awful footballer who, unbelievably, some were touting for a spot in the England squad for the World Cup.
He wouldn't have lasted 10 minutes against Colombia.
He really is a disgusting specimen.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst his distribution is impressive with both feet, he's not mobile around the pitch.
I've noticed a few times when the opposition has scored going through the middle, and he can't keep up with play.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 3, 2019)

the way tonights game is being hyped I'm fully expecting the premier league trophy to be awarded on the pitch after the game.

17-18 games left to go....jebus.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			the way tonights game is being hyped I'm fully expecting the premier league trophy to be awarded on the pitch after the game.

17-18 games left to go....jebus.
		
Click to expand...

The media/Sky love to overhype games, it promotes their  product.

With all the hype etc its got 0-0 all over it ðŸ˜€


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			The media/Sky love to overhype games, it promotes their  product.

With all the hype etc its got 0-0 all over it ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Ill take that


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Ill take that

Click to expand...

14-1 best price.....

Always back no goalscorer though, if the 1st goal is a OG and 1-0 you still get paid out


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			That really was an awful tackle from an awful footballer who, unbelievably, some were touting for a spot in the England squad for the World Cup.
He wouldn't have lasted 10 minutes against Colombia.
He really is a disgusting specimen.
		
Click to expand...

I know he few people who used to know him very well. Based on that your description is spot on to describe him off the pitch as well as on it.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			14-1 best price.....

Always back no goalscorer though, if the 1st goal is a OG and 1-0 you still get paid out
		
Click to expand...

I've backed it. 
Its a game I'm really looking forward to watch, so bound to be rubbish. Just like a normal Saturday for a Palace fan!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			I've backed it.
Its a game I'm really looking forward to watch, so bound to be rubbish. Just like a normal Saturday for a Palace fan!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 3, 2019)

Off in mins. Silva,  de bruyne and ferny have not started a game together this year. If that is the case tonight. It could be a long night for the City fans.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			14-1 best price.....

Always back no goalscorer though, if the 1st goal is a OG and 1-0 you still get paid out
		
Click to expand...

Worth pointing out that odds are shorter when doing this. 
And how many games finish 1-0 with 
OG? 

Just something to consider ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Worth pointing out that odds are shorter when doing this.
And how many games finish 1-0 with
OG?

Just something to consider ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Not on this occassion it isn't.

Very rarely does it finish 1 nil og


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Not on this occassion it isn't.

Very rarely does it finish 1 nil og
		
Click to expand...

Depends which Bookie. 
Shorter with Hills & Sky ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2019)

suck eggs Stu


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			suck eggs Stu  

Click to expand...

Bad advice wasnâ€™t it ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2019)

And why isnâ€™t Kompany sent off there?

Referees are so inconsistent.


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			And why isnâ€™t Kompany sent off there?

Referees are so inconsistent.
		
Click to expand...

Off the ground, studs up and not in control. Thought that equaled an early bath


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			Off the ground, studs up and not in control. Thought that equaled an early bath
		
Click to expand...

Ref not wanting to â€œruinâ€ a big game?

I usually avoid making such a claim but that decision is otherwise inexplicable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2019)

Ref having a bit of shocker here - Kompany should have gone , he has allowed Fernandinho to constantly foul and then gives a booking to Gini for the slightest touch. Such a scrappy game - no idea how the hell the technology ruled that not a goal. Great finish from Aguero - we need to get into the game as the back four they have are one to get at.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			And why isnâ€™t Kompany sent off there?

Referees are so inconsistent.
		
Click to expand...

Dodgy decisionâ€™s even themselves out over the season ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2019)

City out gegenpressing the gegenpressers. Wonder how long they can keep the pace up.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Ref having a bit of shocker here - Kompany should have gone , he has allowed Fernandinho to constantly foul and then gives a booking to Gini for the slightest touch. Such a scrappy game - *no idea how the hell the technology ruled that not a goal.* Great finish from Aguero - we need to get into the game as the back four they have are one to get at.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because the whole ball didn't cross the line.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

We look a bit to careful sitting back ,you canâ€™t let them have the ball that much.
To beat City we have to attack them.
Only one chance each Mane misses ,Aguero scores.
Shouldnâ€™t really beat the keeper from there. Or is that harsh?

Kompany should be in the bath. Ref posh poor no consistency.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Only one chance each Mane misses ,Aguero scores.
Shouldnâ€™t really beat the keeper from there. Or is that harsh?
		
Click to expand...

Harsh on Alisson that, was a superb strike from close range. Would have to be very lucky to keep that out.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Probably because the whole ball didn't cross the line.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			City out gegenpressing the gegenpressers. Wonder how long they can keep the pace up.



Probably because the whole ball didn't cross the line.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t believe you had to point this out ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2019)

Fernandinho has completely neutralised Firmino. He's had a superb game.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

Get in


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2019)

Class ball on his weak foot that from TAA and superb composure from Robertson to set-up Firmino. Game on again.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Fernandinho has completely neutralised Firmino. He's had a superb game.
		
Click to expand...


Ah the timing is tragic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Fernandinho has completely neutralised *Firmino. *He's had a superb game.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers ðŸ‘

And Fernandinho has spent most of the game doing his normal fouls and should have had a yellow card within 5 mins


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ah the timing is tragic.
		
Click to expand...

Is it? Was 10 minutes before the goal, and was Fernandinho to blame for that? Point stands, he's kept Firmino incredibly quiet and had a superb game.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 3, 2019)

Sorry but why is Fabinho not playing every single game

Every time I see him... outstanding


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2019)

Heck of a finish that. Sane is class.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not surprised their gates are low.
This sort of thing is what puts parents off taking the kids the match.
These are the fans of the future ,or not as the case may be.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you can blame our low attendances on mascot fees. Colchester actually do a lot to try to attract families and young supporters to the club. For example any adult buying a ticket in the family enclosure (approx Â£22 depending on the match) can take up to four under 11's for free, up to four 11 to 14 year olds for Â£6 each or four 14 to 18 year olds for Â£12 each. Yes it's quite pricey if you want your child to be a match day mascot but when me and my brother and our four kids can go and watch a game for less than Â£45 in total it's pretty reasonable, and this year a match day programme is included in the cost of a ticket. Getting three paying mascots at each match means that you can let 100 kids in for nothing rather than charging them Â£7-50 each. I believe that your club Liverpool don't charge for their mascots but how much does a junior match day ticket cost?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2019)

The City fans booing and whistling constantly when Liverpool have the ball is pretty grating and irritating to listen to.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The City fans booing and whistling constantly when Liverpool have the ball is pretty grating and irritating to listen to.
		
Click to expand...

You sure that isnâ€™t Carragherâ€™s voice? ðŸ¤ª


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice to see Pep throwing his toys again.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2019)

Right result in the end. Decent match with two teams pressing each other constantly.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 3, 2019)

A good game, thought we gave away the ball a lot.

A couple cleared of the line. Makes everything a lot more interesting.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 3, 2019)

Good game for the neutral.  Far more English and physical than I expected.  Not sure how it stayed 2-1.

Ederson looked a bundle of nerves after his first wobble but liverpool couldn't quite take advantage. Some immense performances from some of the City players, they ran themselves daft.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't think you can blame our low attendances on mascot fees. Colchester actually do a lot to try to attract families and young supporters to the club. For example any adult buying a ticket in the family enclosure (approx Â£22 depending on the match) can take up to four under 11's for free, up to four 11 to 14 year olds for Â£6 each or four 14 to 18 year olds for Â£12 each. Yes it's quite pricey if you want your child to be a match day mascot but when me and my brother and our four kids can go and watch a game for less than Â£45 in total it's pretty reasonable, and this year a match day programme is included in the cost of a ticket. Getting three paying mascots at each match means that you can let 100 kids in for nothing rather than charging them Â£7-50 each. I believe that your club Liverpool don't charge for their mascots but how much does a junior match day ticket cost?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I think thatâ€™s to much to be a mascot anywhere not just there.


----------



## fundy (Jan 3, 2019)

Good game of football, better side on the night just managed to get over the line. So many quality players on show and Lovren


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2019)

Well that was a hell of a game - fine margins throughout the night , we just didnâ€™t seem very slick tonight and Citys backline were to be got at - going to be a hell of second half of the season 

Shame the ref bottled it and had a shocker


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Sorry but I think thatâ€™s to much to be a mascot anywhere not just there.
		
Click to expand...

To be a mascot should be free, but I think he was pointing out that your argument that it was a cause for low attendances was a red herring. Which imo is true. Nobody supports or goes to games based on mascot costs.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2019)

Good, feisty Premier League game that. City were excellent, their pressing throughout the game was so impressive, going to be some sore legs tomorrow - especially Bernardo Silva who worked his socks off. Fernandinho back in the City side and had a superb game and then two superb finishes from the City forwards. Fabinho coming on definitely helped Liverpool in the 2nd half but didn't have enough answers to City's counter-press, and City managed to keep the front 3 very quiet. Deserved 3 points for them and opens the title race back wide open. Hope we get a good, close title race this year!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

I said after the Arsenal game we gave the ball away to easy.
We did it again tonight and were punished.
No finesse in midfield until Fabiaho came on .
Robertson had so much of the ball but ended up playing square or backwards.
Just donâ€™t think we had much luck.
But City deserved to win they looked more up for it.

Ref had a shocker. Any other manager would be sitting in the stands next to Kompany!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			To be a mascot should be free, but I think he was pointing out that your argument that it was a cause for low attendances was a red herring. Which imo is true. Nobody supports or goes to games based on mascot costs.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t , the fans of the future donâ€™t turn up if the parents canâ€™t afford it


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2019)

Ref. I thought he did well. Kompany could have been sent off, but wasnâ€™t, hardly in the shocker category.

Fernandinho was MoM with Bernie Silva close behind. Pool just didnâ€™t do enough.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			Ref. I thought he did well. Kompany could have been sent off, but wasnâ€™t, hardly in the shocker category.

Fernandinho was MoM with Bernie Silva close behind. Pool just didnâ€™t do enough.
		
Click to expand...

Kompany just said in his interview â€œhe would be through on goal if I missed the tackleâ€
So thatâ€™s a red.

Agree with second bit ,


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Kompany just said in his interview â€œhe would be through on goal if I missed the tackleâ€
So thatâ€™s a red.
		
Click to expand...

He also said he got the ball....


----------



## IanM (Jan 3, 2019)

As a neutral, that was a great watch.  Good balance of skill and old school feistyness....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2019)

Have to say - Andy Robertson , what a player , best left back in the league and a bargain at Â£8mil - is there a better left back in Europe ? Alaba maybe ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			He also said he got the ball....

Click to expand...

He gets the man with his leading foot and only got the ball with his trailing leg.
Heâ€™s off the ground ,studs showing, and goes right through.
This is a text book red according to refs this year except this one


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			To be a mascot should be free, but I think he was pointing out that your argument that it was a cause for low attendances was a red herring. Which imo is true. Nobody supports or goes to games based on mascot costs.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I would rather they charge for mascots and allow kids to watch the games free of charge rather than have mascots free but charge for kids tickets. In an ideal world both would be free but if it comes down to a choice then that would be mine. I think geography plays a big part in our low attendances. With much bigger clubs than us only a short drive away many people will be going to see Ipswich or West Ham and some will be going to Norwich, Spurs and Arsenal.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 3, 2019)

Not brave enough, only had a good 10 minutes of playing football, although a few things could have bounced our way in the box in the last 15 mins. Too many of our players didnt turn up. 3 world class goals.

Fine margins made the big difference overall, we hit the post and bounced out, theirs went in, although we were due some bad luck.

Kompany should have been red, but I thought B Silva did foul after foul all day, and was only punished at the end.

However, City run the game in terms of better football and possession, chances were more even, though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that was a hell of a game - fine margins throughout the night , we just didnâ€™t seem very slick tonight and Citys backline were to be got at - going to be a hell of second half of the season

Shame the ref bottled it and had a shocker
		
Click to expand...

Man City's defence was not there "to be got at" tonight. 

And the ref did not have a shocker. 

For every  Fernandinho foul there was one from Liverpool. 

Very good game and a close but fair result.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 3, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Man City's defence was not there "to be got at" tonight. 

And the ref did not have a shocker. 

For every  Fernandinho foul there was one from Liverpool. 

Very good game and a close but fair result.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s right about Cityâ€™s defence. Stones was like Bambi on ice a few times, Kompany is nearly done and has become rash in his decision making and Laporte looked what he was; out of position. 

Klopp messed up massively by not changing things earlier because Firmino was doing nothing and Salah was too isolated.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Personally I would rather they charge for mascots and allow kids to watch the games free of charge rather than have mascots free but charge for kids tickets. In an ideal world both would be free but if it comes down to a choice then that would be mine. I think geography plays a big part in our low attendances. With much bigger clubs than us only a short drive away many people will be going to see Ipswich or West Ham and some will be going to Norwich, Spurs and Arsenal.
		
Click to expand...

Yes possibly .
But if the kids are mascots they are fans for life ,but imo thatâ€™s to much.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have to say - Andy Robertson , what a player , best left back in the league and a bargain at Â£8mil - is there a better left back in Europe ? Alaba maybe ?
		
Click to expand...

He's good, but would I wouldn't pick him for my team ahead of Marcelo, Alex Sandro and David Alaba, and could probably add Filipe Luis and maybe even Alonso and Mendy ahead of him at this point. Oh, and Lucas Digne obviously


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Man City's defence was not there "to be got at" tonight.

And the ref did not have a shocker.

For every  Fernandinho foul there was one from Liverpool.

Very good game and a close but fair result.
		
Click to expand...

City played three CBâ€™s with one at Left back and one CB who was short on match practise , Stones all over the place - so yes they were a back line that our front three could have got at ( plus GK all over the place ) 

The ref should have given a red card to Kompany , Fernandinho should have been yellow carded within mins , the same with Silva ( B ) - then should have sent the manager to the stands - yes he bottled it


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			He gets the man with his leading foot and only got the ball with his trailing leg.
Heâ€™s off the ground ,studs showing, and goes right through.
This is a text book red according to refs this year *except this one*

Click to expand...

No, DoucourÃ© should have been sent off last night. Gosling too maybe in the same game. VVD did a similar, but worse, tackle in a Champions League game and only got a yellow. Plenty of tackles could have been a red this season.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 3, 2019)

Kompany gets away with that at home. 

Thought ederson was all at sea at times with crosses.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Heâ€™s right about Cityâ€™s defence. Stones was like Bambi on ice a few times, Kompany is nearly done and has become rash in his decision making and Laporte looked what he was; out of position. 

Klopp messed up massively by not changing things earlier because Firmino was doing nothing and Salah was too isolated.
		
Click to expand...

I think we had to many midfield players that donâ€™t play forward quickly enough.
Fabinho changed the game.
City were the better team and took their chances well.

I thought Mane played ok and wasnâ€™t the worst of the front three but always get subbed first, and by the way he didnâ€™t look happy with Klopp when he came off.

We didnâ€™t get at them enough first half ,


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

Piece said:



			No, DoucourÃ© should have been sent off last night. Gosling too maybe in the same game. VVD did a similar, but worse, tackle in a Champions League game and only got a yellow. Plenty of tackles could have been a red this season.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree with most of them and Kompany as well.
Watch the reaction of Stones when the ref blows the whistle.
He thinks heâ€™s going after he put him in trouble.
Not VVD obviously as I am a fan


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 3, 2019)

Enjoyed the game tonight, thought City deserved the win as they dominated the midfield. Bilva and Fernandinho were exceptional, whereas Liverpools were poor and couldn't get it to the front 3 quick enough to test the defence enough. As a result Salah especially was far too isolated. 

Kompany definitely lucky to stay on the pitch and that would obviously have changed the game. Other than that thought the officials were spot on, but unfortunately for them that was the biggest decision. 

If I was playing City on the rare times you get the ball I'd bombard the box with crosses, Ederson looked awful in the air.

Liverpools full backs are exceptional, best combination in the league by a mile, but they need to improve in midfield in big games and Lovren is a liability as back up.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			City played three CBâ€™s with one at Left back and one CB who was short on match practise , Stones all over the place - so yes they were a back line that our front three could have got at ( plus GK all over the place )

The ref should have given a red card to Kompany , Fernandinho should have been yellow carded within mins , the same with Silva ( B ) - then should have sent the manager to the stands - yes he bottled it
		
Click to expand...

Grow up. There were decisions that went Liverpool's way as well. Firmino on Fernandinho nearly led to a goal.

And to say Stones was all over the place is rubbish.  How could you tell?

He was never really tested.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes possibly .
But if the kids are mascots they are fans for life ,but imo thatâ€™s to much.
		
Click to expand...

You might be right at the bigger clubs but when you're talking about clubs at our level I'm not sure. I can see how being there on a match day at Man Utd, Liverpool, Chelsea etc and walking out with the players as a mascot might make that true but I don't think for Colchester, Swindon, Exeter etc that it's the same.

You might think that it's too much to be a mascot, but again I have to ask what are the annual costs involved to be a junior member of a club that selects its "free" mascots from those members? And depending on how many members there are then what are the chances of being selected to be a mascot?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 3, 2019)

If Stones was all over the place, what about Lovren? He did not have a good game.

Also struggling to understand the thought process behind Milner ahead of Fabinho. Looked a different side after he came on.

Ederson is the benefactor of playing in a team which has a lot of possession and is well structured defensively so he doesn't get tested as much as other sides, however he is very prone to making mistakes. He made a few tonight but got away with them, the result could easily have gone the other way on another night. Crazy that before the game he was being talked up as one of the top 2 keepers in the world, maybe breaks the top 5 for me at best and is certainly behind Courtois, Oblak and De Gea.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Grow up. There were decisions that went Liverpool's way as well. Firmino on Fernandinho nearly led to a goal.

And to say Stones was all over the place is rubbish.  How could you tell?

He was never really tested.
		
Click to expand...

Grow up ? What sort of response is that, embarrassing 

You are trying to compare a possible foul to a clear red card ? A red card that could have easily changed the game if it was correctly given


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			It wasnâ€™t , the fans of the future donâ€™t turn up if the parents canâ€™t afford it
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve never been a mascot, neither have any of my friends. Iâ€™d be curious how many on hereâ€™s have, and if it had any bearing on them becoming a fan. 

Parents might not take kids if gate tickets cost too much, but mascot fees wonâ€™t matter.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2019)

Klopp got it wrong tonight with the midfield 3. That midfield 3 of Gini,Hendo and Milner isnt good enough against the top teams, not enough quality. Gini & Fabinho need to be starting every week for me.

City deserved the 3pts just. A great finish from Aguero, though he shouldnt have had that much space to get a shot away. 

Initially i thought Kompanys tackle was a great one til i saw it again, yellow was right imo. 

Bounce back at Brighton next week.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve never been a mascot, neither have any of my friends. Iâ€™d be curious how many on hereâ€™s have, and if it had any bearing on them becoming a fan. 

Parents might not take kids if gate tickets cost too much, but mascot fees wonâ€™t matter.
		
Click to expand...

At that price I disagree.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			At that price I disagree.
		
Click to expand...

I fully accept it costs too much. My argument is simply that I seriously doubt ANY parent had ever looked at the costs for a child to be a mascot prior to taking them to a game as a fan. So whilst it may well be a reason for a child missing out on being a mascot, it would never be a reason for a parent to not let a child support that team.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Grow up ? What sort of response is that, embarrassing

You are trying to compare a possible foul to a clear red card ? A red card that could have easily changed the game if it was correctly given
		
Click to expand...

Grow up because you are reacting to defeat like a spoilt kid.

Your team have been magnificent all season and may well go on to win the league.

However, the better team won tonight and rather than accept that with some grace you choose to blame the ref and take pathetic shots at Man City's defence.

VVD has been immense this season but looked less certain tonight, Lovren was his usual self and only Robertson of your back four performed to the high standard seen all season.

So whose back four do you choose to criticise?


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 3, 2019)

Good game to watch, either side could have won it. 

Thought they olayer who stood out was Henderson, but not in a good way. Technically miles behind everyone around him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Grow up because you are reacting to defeat like a spoilt kid.

Your team have been magnificent all season and may well go on to win the league.

However, the better team won tonight and rather than accept that with some grace you choose to blame the ref and take pathetic shots at Man City's defence.

VVD has been immense this season but looked less certain tonight, Lovren was his usual self and only Robertson of your back four preformed to the high standard seen all season.

So whose back four do you choose to criticise?
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to take a step back there a bit and actually read what I have posted - quite clearly you are reacting to the poster and not what has been said

Iâ€™m not actually sure by saying it was a game of fine margins that means Iâ€™m acting like a spoilt brat

Can you show me in the post where I â€œblamedâ€ the ref ?

And you really think by saying the back four could have been got it - thatâ€™s a pathetic shot ?!

Iâ€™m not sure what you think you are reading but itâ€™s certaintly not my posts.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2019)

Good game to watch as a neutral, better team won on the day.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think you need to take a step back there a bit and actually read what I have posted - quite clearly you are reacting to the poster and not what has been said

Iâ€™m not actually sure by saying it was a game of fine margins that means Iâ€™m acting like a spoilt brat

Can you show me in the post where I â€œblamedâ€ the ref ?

And you really think by saying the back four could have been got it - thatâ€™s a pathetic shot ?!

Iâ€™m not sure what you think you are reading but itâ€™s certaintly not my posts.
		
Click to expand...

I think their back four WAS there to be got at , but we just didnâ€™t do it enough.
We sort of looked like we were playing for a draw first half, it only changed when Fabinho came on.

We give the ball away to much and against good teams will be punished.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think their back four WAS there to be got at , but we just didnâ€™t do it enough.
We sort of looked like we were playing for a draw first half, it only changed when Fabinho came on.

We give the ball away to much and against good teams will be punished.
		
Click to expand...

Yep there just wasnâ€™t enough fluidity with the passing- balls seemed to bounce of players when they would normally stick and there were countless poor passes from the front three - Milner shouldnâ€™t have started , way off the pace and City exposed  the channel over Lovrens left. 

Just got to react to it now


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Klopp got it wrong tonight with the midfield 3. That midfield 3 of Gini,Hendo and Milner isnt good enough against the top teams, not enough quality. Gini & Fabinho need to be starting every week for me.

City deserved the 3pts just. A great finish from Aguero, though he shouldnt have had that much space to get a shot away.

Initially i thought Kompanys tackle was a great one til i saw it again, yellow was right imo.

Bounce back at Brighton next week.
		
Click to expand...

Your starting 3 in midfield tonight looked weak to me when I saw the line up, agree with all you say and it's good to read a assessment of the game that's not biased towards your team.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep there just wasnâ€™t enough fluidity with the passing- balls seemed to bounce of players when they would normally stick and there were countless poor passes from the front three - Milner shouldnâ€™t have started , way off the pace and City exposed  the channel over Lovrens left. 

Just got to react to it now
		
Click to expand...

Midfield is to slow ,if we are going to play from the back we need a quarterback in CM , itâ€™s been obvious all season.
I think Alison had more touches than anybody else.
Ref Mane coming off I thought Firmino and Salah were very poor today, but that could be good play from City.
We were unlucky but City were better.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			At that price I disagree.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look on Google to see how my boy could become a mascot at Liverpool. To apply for my boy to be a mascot I would need to purchase a "Mighty Red Membership" and mascots are then chosen at random from the "current list of Mighty Red Members". Without registering I can't find out what the cost of becoming a member would be but it's interesting to look at some figures. 

At my club I could pay Â£240 and that would guarantee that my boy was a mascot for a day. 

At Liverpool I would have to become at "Mighty Red member" to have any chance of my boy becoming a mascot. With Liverpool being a much bigger club I don't think it's unreasonable to think that they might have 1000 "Mighty Red" Members. 

If Liverpool have an average of three mascots per week then that is 57 per year based on 19 home games, chosen from those that are members. Therefore as a Liverpool "Mighty Red member" you would get chosen to be a mascot once every 18 seasons (based on my guess of only having 1000 members). That means that if there are 1000 members then unless the membership cost is less than Â£13 per year it's more economical to pay the Â£240 at Colchester than to be a mighty red member at Liverpool.


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have to say - Andy Robertson , what a player , best left back in the league and a bargain at Â£8mil - is there a better left back in Europe ? Alaba maybe ?
		
Click to expand...

Luke Shaw.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have to say - Andy Robertson , what a player , best left back in the league and a bargain at Â£8mil - is there a better left back in Europe ? Alaba maybe ?
		
Click to expand...

Not for me. As good as he is I'd put Alonso ahead of him.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just had a look on Google to see how my boy could become a mascot at Liverpool. To apply for my boy to be a mascot I would need to purchase a "Mighty Red Membership" and mascots are then chosen at random from the "current list of Mighty Red Members". Without registering I can't find out what the cost of becoming a member would be but it's interesting to look at some figures. 

At my club I could pay Â£240 and that would guarantee that my boy was a mascot for a day. 

At Liverpool I would have to become at "Mighty Red member" to have any chance of my boy becoming a mascot. With Liverpool being a much bigger club I don't think it's unreasonable to think that they might have 1000 "Mighty Red" Members. 

If Liverpool have an average of three mascots per week then that is 57 per year based on 19 home games, chosen from those that are members. Therefore as a Liverpool "Mighty Red member" you would get chosen to be a mascot once every 18 seasons (based on my guess of only having 1000 members). That means that if there are 1000 members then unless the membership cost is less than Â£13 per year it's more economical to pay the Â£240 at Colchester than to be a mighty red member at Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

I really donâ€™t know the costs.
But noticed City tonight every player had a mascot. This happens at most PL clubs.
So odds may differ.
I wasnâ€™t having a go at your club , my original post might have been worded better .
But stand by Â£240 for a ordinary working man/ woman is to much for a mascot.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			Luke Shaw.  

Click to expand...

Not according to Jose.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just had a look on Google to see how my boy could become a mascot at Liverpool. To apply for my boy to be a mascot I would need to purchase a "Mighty Red Membership" and mascots are then chosen at random from the "current list of Mighty Red Members". Without registering I can't find out what the cost of becoming a member would be but it's interesting to look at some figures.

At my club I could pay Â£240 and that would guarantee that my boy was a mascot for a day.

At Liverpool I would have to become at "Mighty Red member" to have any chance of my boy becoming a mascot. With Liverpool being a much bigger club I don't think it's unreasonable to think that they might have 1000 "Mighty Red" Members.

If Liverpool have an average of three mascots per week then that is 57 per year based on 19 home games, chosen from those that are members. Therefore as a Liverpool "Mighty Red member" you would get chosen to be a mascot once every 18 seasons (based on my guess of only having 1000 members). That means that if there are 1000 members then unless the membership cost is less than Â£13 per year it's more economical to pay the Â£240 at Colchester than to be a mighty red member at Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

It costs Â£21

https://www.liverpoolfc.com/membership/junior


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			It costs Â£21

https://www.liverpoolfc.com/membership/junior

Click to expand...

Cheers for that info, but is a "Little Liver" member different to a "Mighty Red Member" as that one seems to be aimed at younger kids (0-3) rather than mascot aged kids (5+?)? I'm not looking to have a go at Liverpool (or any other club that runs a similar scheme), just interested in what the costs are.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheers for that info, but is a "Little Liver" member different to a "Mighty Red Member" as that one seems to be aimed at younger kids (0-3) rather than mascot aged kids (5+?)? I'm not looking to have a go at Liverpool (or any other club that runs a similar scheme), just interested in what the costs are.
		
Click to expand...

Clicking on the more info, it would suggest that they get less perks and canâ€™t be mascots. Which at that age is to be expected.


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not according to Jose.
		
Click to expand...

What Jose thinks doesn't count, he didn't rate Pogba either!
That's part of the reason he was sacked, Ole thinks he can play.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I really donâ€™t know the costs.
But noticed City tonight every player had a mascot. This happens at most PL clubs.
So odds may differ.
I wasnâ€™t having a go at your club , my original post might have been worded better .
But stand by Â£240 for a ordinary working man/ woman is to much for a mascot.
		
Click to expand...

City had 17 mascots counted um. Some looked like they we're just outta nappies.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Anyway ave just got back. Wow what a night.

First things first. What was that midfield Klopp picked for Liverpool. Don't get me wrong. Henderson is England midfielder, and Milner is supposed to be on fire. But there was deffo better on the bench.
Thought Liverpool looked very nervous, it seemed to rub off on there fans aswell. Listening to the Liverpool fans on the radio coming home and they seem to have a bit of the " squeaky bum time. Whilst talking of the Liverpool fans. They seemed to be quiet, very quiet.
Anyway, thought Fernadinho and Bernado Silva were immense, cannot think of a player who underperformed for City.
Not really seen the Kompany challenge on the box, during the game it look no different than the Loveran challenge on Aguero. I know Klopps had his say, but it seems to me a Bit of a smokescreen from his team selection.

Hope the neutrals enjoyed.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheers for that info, but is a "Little Liver" member different to a "Mighty Red Member" as that one seems to be aimed at younger kids (0-3) rather than mascot aged kids (5+?)? I'm not looking to have a go at Liverpool (or any other club that runs a similar scheme), just interested in what the costs are.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds very similar to the City deal, being a junior member at City (and probably others) you get other benefits like 10% off in the club shop.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2019)

I wasn't able to watch the game unfortunately, but that was the best result for the Premier League. Now we'll have a proper title race on our hands (and hand on heart, I can't really see Spurs as part of that). 

One thing to point out is that City have De Bruyne, the best attacking midfielder in the league, missing for basically all season, and now he's ready to come back in and do some damage. Liverpool can't afford to drop many points now.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

Really enjoyed the game last night thought the atmosphere was excellent.

Thought Kompanys challenge was a yellow but easily could have been given as a red,different ref.

The game was lost in midfield I really just donâ€™t rate Henderson he adds nothing going forward.

I still think itâ€™s Liverpoolâ€™s title they will be very tough to beat at home for the rest of the season.

I know people think the City keeper had a poor game but he actually made the best save of the match from Salah.

Though Klopp could and probably should have made changes earlier but heâ€™s done a great job so far.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I wasn't able to watch the game unfortunately, but that was the best result for the Premier League. Now we'll have a proper title race on our hands (and hand on heart, I can't really see Spurs as part of that).

One thing to point out is that City have De Bruyne, the best attacking midfielder in the league, missing for basically all season, and now he's ready to come back in and do some damage. Liverpool can't afford to drop many points now.
		
Click to expand...

Spurs are definitely out of it, we've lost too many games.


----------



## Big_G (Jan 4, 2019)

After the massive debate last week over the Salah/Kane "diving" controversy, I'm surprised nobody has picked up on the shocking dive from Aquero a few seconds before he scored!!!

Threw himself to the ground in front of Lovren, referee saw it was a dive so just waved at him to get up, surely if he had seen it was a dive he should have booked him for simulation?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Big_G said:



			After the massive debate last week over the Salah/Kane "diving" controversy, I'm surprised nobody has picked up on the shocking dive from Aquero a few seconds before he scored!!!

Threw himself to the ground in front of Lovren, referee saw it was a dive so just waved at him to get up, surely if he had seen it was a dive he should have booked him for simulation?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Just a quick word before I am busy for the rest of the day. Lovren is shocking. He is a weak link in an otherwise strong well balanced Liverpool team. VVD, the closest player I have seen to Vincent Kompany when he was at his best.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just a quick word before I am busy for the rest of the day. Lovren is shocking. He is a weak link in an otherwise strong well balanced Liverpool team. VVD, the closest player I have seen to Vincent Kompany when he was at his best.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry, when Gomez is fit again Lovren will be back in his best position, warming the bench.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hard to disagree with anything thats been expressed this morning.

We lost the game in the midfield, IMO henderson, Gini, Milner should never been the midfield trio....too negative, real lack of creativity and out fought by Fernandinho and B Silva.

Agree that Lovren is a weak link against good sides.

I dont think the ref had a "shocker" but he did bottle the big decisions, also let a lot of things go that he should have done something about (the aguero dive, the persistant fouls from B Silva and Fernandinho, the pep strop etc), probably not to ruin the game in his own mind.....do I think these things would have had a material effect on the game?  probably not, Man City were better than us on the night.

But all in all it was a game of fine margins, Mane hits post and it comes back to then be 11mm away from crossing the line.....then Sane hits inside of post to bounce back across the line and in.  I see there is quite a lot of "proof" that the ball DID cross the line via various media outlets this morning.....I'd like not to even entertain that as an idea as I dont want to believe a game is corruptible like that. 

The next 4 games for Liverpool, Man City and Spurs will say a huge deal about eaches title credentials - looking at the fixture lists I think it will have been virtually decided by the end of March.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Cheers for that info, but is a "Little Liver" member different to a "Mighty Red Member" as that one seems to be aimed at younger kids (0-3) rather than mascot aged kids (5+?)? I'm not looking to have a go at Liverpool (or any other club that runs a similar scheme), just interested in what the costs are.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful if googling "Mighty red member" - Just a tip.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 4, 2019)

Only saw about 10 minutes.

Would have been disappointed if De Gea had let Sane's goal in.

Then a few minutes later Alison pulls off a great save from a Citeh counter that would have killed the game.

Talk about fine margins.

Good to see Citeh finally getting the memo ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Hard to disagree with anything thats been expressed this morning.

We lost the game in the midfield, IMO henderson, Gini, Milner should never been the midfield trio....too negative, real lack of creativity and out fought by Fernandinho and B Silva.

Agree that Lovren is a weak link against good sides.

I dont think the ref had a "shocker" but he did bottle the big decisions, also let a lot of things go that he should have done something about (the aguero dive, the persistant fouls from B Silva and Fernandinho, the pep strop etc), probably not to ruin the game in his own mind.....do I think these things would have had a material effect on the game?  probably not, Man City were better than us on the night.

But all in all it was a game of fine margins, Mane hits post and it comes back to then be 11mm away from crossing the line.....then Sane hits inside of post to bounce back across the line and in.  I see there is quite a lot of "proof" that the ball DID cross the line via various media outlets this morning.....I'd like not to even entertain that as an idea as I dont want to believe a game is corruptible like that.

The next 4 games for Liverpool, Man City and Spurs will say a huge deal about eaches title credentials - looking at the fixture lists I think it will have been virtually decided by the end of March.
		
Click to expand...

Biggest thing of note at the game yesterday after the shock of the midfield choice was the ? Nervous Liverpool fans. For a long time they were very quiet. Until they scored. When Milner went off Liverpool had a very good 10 mins where the fans did get behind there team until Sane scored the winner. But coming home and listening to the radio, listening to some of the Liverpool fans was unreal. Calling Klopp a failure, he got it wrong in a big game again, if Liverpool don't win owt this year he needs to go, Salah never turned up for a big game again, our next four games are bankers for a win. It really was a massive over reaction. But it did kinda endorse that the Liverpool fans have got twitchy and nervous over there first loss of the year. 
Still think Liverpool will win the title this year but cannot see City giving up, nor spuds for that reason. But I think at the end of the year Pickfords mistake, Mahrez penalty miss, wolves goal v City and a couple of other have not gone City's way. Come what may. If City or Liverpool win the title, it will be won by playing good football again. ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Biggest thing of note at the game yesterday after the shock of the midfield choice was the ? Nervous Liverpool fans. For a long time they were very quiet. Until they scored. When Milner went off Liverpool had a very good 10 mins where the fans did get behind there team until Sane scored the winner. But coming home and listening to the radio, listening to some of the Liverpool fans was unreal. Calling Klopp a failure, he got it wrong in a big game again, if Liverpool don't win owt this year he needs to go, Salah never turned up for a big game again, our next four games are bankers for a win. It really was a massive over reaction. But it did kinda endorse that the Liverpool fans have got twitchy and nervous over there first loss of the year.
Still think Liverpool will win the title this year but cannot see City giving up, nor spuds for that reason. But I think at the end of the year Pickfords mistake, Mahrez penalty miss, wolves goal v City and a couple of other have not gone City's way. Come what may. If City or Liverpool win the title, it will be won by playing good football again. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

what did you make of your fans constant whistling and hissing when they had the ball?


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Jan 4, 2019)

Great to City beat Liverpool, who were very disapointing I thought. The goal by Sergio was a bit of a cheat though. It actually went into the net through the side netting surely. LMAO !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just a quick word before I am busy for the rest of the day. Lovren is shocking. He is a weak link in an otherwise strong well balanced Liverpool team. VVD, the closest player I have seen to Vincent Kompany when he was at his best.
		
Click to expand...

Got to say VVD and Kompany just ooze class and leadership. The kind of players who you don't mind as much earning all that money. On a different level to many of their peers.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			what did you make of your fans constant whistling and hissing when they had the ball?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I heard it for the first 10 minutes and after that not until the final ten minutes which seemed like an hour. The first 10 minutes, I don't think Liverpool have made that many poor misplaced passes in a whole game. But City pressed really hard and never game Liverpool time. Every misplaced pass was met with more jeers and whistling. That Liverpool team that was going out last night needed to silence the City crowd. They never got close bar from a 10 minute period. Again I have not seen a City crowd get behind there team like last night except for Derby games. It seems a lot of City fans don't want to get behind there team and just want to be entertained.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			It really was a massive over reaction. But it did kinda endorse that the Liverpool fans have got twitchy and nervous over there first loss of the year.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is that over the last X number of years we've been a club who can be leading by 2-3 goals and we know that as soon as 1 goes in then we're susceptible to imploding and throwing it away, I think that feeling has spread to this run on a more general feeling that 1 loss could lead to more.

I'm surprised to hear you say the fans were quiet, on the TV we often sounded very loud with the commentators saying that we were being drowned out by the home fans booing/hissing etc  I loved the atmosphere by the way, thats how big games should be done.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Got to say VVD and Kompany just ooze class and leadership. The kind of players who you don't mind as much earning all that money. On a different level to many of their peers.
		
Click to expand...

Was impressed by VVD. He just kinda has that calmness that improves players around him ( Bar Lovren).
Just read a clip where someone said they would of been disappointed if De Gea had not saved Sanes goal. It was an excellent shot that went in off the post, but again in a game of 11mm fine margins, am sure having seen a slo mo replay of the goal on the big screen at the game, it came off the bottom of the defenders boot which just gave it that slight deflection.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Thing is that over the last X number of years we've been a club who can be leading by 2-3 goals and we know that as soon as 1 goes in then we're susceptible to imploding and throwing it away, I think that feeling has spread to this run on a more general feeling that 1 loss could lead to more.

I'm surprised to hear you say the fans were quiet, on the TV we often sounded very loud with the commentators saying that we were being drowned out by the home fans booing/hissing etc  I loved the atmosphere by the way, thats how big games should be done.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone was discussing Klopps decision last night re his choice of midfield. It was what it was, but he must of had a reason on why he picked it. I was thinking back to the reverse game at Liverpool. city played really well that game by being solid in defence and not having the lb and rb bombing forward. Last night was very similar. Did any of the anfield game have a bearing on last nights game. Again, Pep with his choice of Danillo over Walker has been overlooked. Danillo played his best game in a City shirt. But if it had gone belly up re Danillo having a poor game Peps head was on the block. For the record, Walker has had a stinker of a season up to yet. Gotta say that City played very narrow, and time and time again were caught out by a long cross field ball. Don't think Liverpool captitalised on this as much as they could and should of. Danillo was exposed one on one numerous times but never really was under pressure. Could talk about the game all day, there was loads going off to talk about.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2019)

What was Flopps celebration all about when they scored? 
What a tool.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Biggest thing of note at the game yesterday after the shock of the midfield choice was the ? Nervous Liverpool fans. For a long time they were very quiet. Until they scored. When Milner went off Liverpool had a very good 10 mins where the fans did get behind there team until Sane scored the winner. But coming home and listening to the radio, listening to some of the Liverpool fans was unreal. Calling Klopp a failure, he got it wrong in a big game again, if Liverpool don't win owt this year he needs to go, Salah never turned up for a big game again, our next four games are bankers for a win. It really was a massive over reaction. But it did kinda endorse that the Liverpool fans have got twitchy and nervous over there first loss of the year.
Still think Liverpool will win the title this year but cannot see City giving up, nor spuds for that reason. *But I think at the end of the year Pickfords mistake, Mahrez penalty miss, wolves goal v City and a couple of other have not gone City's way. Come what may.* If City or Liverpool win the title, it will be won by playing good football again. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ 
The irony of posting that prior to a pic of a Liverpool fan lamenting a close shot......
Re the game, I think the midfield trio was too defensive and Lovren wasnâ€™t quite able to preform to his self renowned ability.....

Man City were the better team, accept for the one close chance first half they werenâ€™t overly nervous. Iâ€™d say Komonay would have been off if he played for the away team at any top club, but he played for the Home one and experience as a small club fan tells me, thatâ€™s not getting a Home player sent off in the majority of games.

Question for you Tash, whatâ€™s your thoughts on Jesus? They said it during commentary. He seemed to have ousted Aguero as first choice early last season. Has Aguero improved his overall game (pressing etc) and changed Peps mind or has Jesus just fallen away a little?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			what did you make of your fans constant whistling and hissing when they had the ball?
		
Click to expand...

Is that an issue? It was home fans trying to mentally upset the away team.  I suspect players zone that type of thing out but it makes fans feel better. A big noise at a ground,  whatever the noise, is better than a morgue.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

Slime said:



			What Jose thinks doesn't count, he didn't rate Pogba either!
That's part of the reason he was sacked, Ole thinks he can play.
		
Click to expand...

Well I think Ole is right.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
The irony of posting that prior to a pic of a Liverpool fan lamenting a close shot......
Re the game, I think the midfield trio was too defensive and Lovren wasnâ€™t quite able to preform to his self renowned ability.....

Man City were the better team, accept for the one close chance first half they werenâ€™t overly nervous. Iâ€™d say Komonay would have been off if he played for the away team at any top club, but he played for the Home one and experience as a small club fan tells me, thatâ€™s not getting a Home player sent off in the majority of games.

Question for you Tash, whatâ€™s your thoughts on Jesus? They said it during commentary. He seemed to have ousted Aguero as first choice early last season. Has Aguero improved his overall game (pressing etc) and changed Peps mind or has Jesus just fallen away a little?
		
Click to expand...

Something was going off/ wasnt right between sergio and Pep at the beginning of last year plus sergio said he was playing with a knee niggle. Anyway Jesus stepped in and did well. He works very hard. But it just dont happen for him. He is similar to sterling. Does a lot of work. But its that last bit of summat special. Which he does show like when he scored in last minute if last game to get 100 points. I like him.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just a quick word before I am busy for the rest of the day. Lovren is shocking. He is a weak link in an otherwise strong well balanced Liverpool team. VVD, the closest player I have seen to Vincent Kompany when he was at his best.
		
Click to expand...

Kompany should have been in the stands . Yellow / red depends who the ref is ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

Big_G said:



			After the massive debate last week over the Salah/Kane "diving" controversy, I'm surprised nobody has picked up on the shocking dive from Aquero a few seconds before he scored!!!

Threw himself to the ground in front of Lovren, referee saw it was a dive so just waved at him to get up, surely if he had seen it was a dive he should have booked him for simulation?
		
Click to expand...

Never noticed before how much Aguero is in the refs ear .
Any foul on a City player heâ€™s there telling the ref how bad it was , I hate that.
Love him as a player , but donâ€™t know why refs put up with it.


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is that an issue? It was home fans trying to mentally upset the away team.  I suspect players zone that type of thing out but it makes fans feel better. A big noise at a ground,  whatever the noise, is better than a morgue.
		
Click to expand...

not overly just curious of Tashys view him having commented on the Liverpool fans. personally not a huge fan of it, rather fans sing/cheer their own team than hiss and boo the oppo, call me old fashioned


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Never noticed before how much Aguero is in the refs ear .
Any foul on a City player heâ€™s there telling the ref how bad it was , I hate that.
Love him as a player , but donâ€™t know why refs put up with it.
		
Click to expand...

Hold on you failed to mention Henderson in that sentence.
Some Liverpool supporters eh,so blinkered.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 4, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			He gets the man with his leading foot and only got the ball with his trailing leg.
Heâ€™s off the ground ,studs showing, and goes right through.
This is a text book red according to refs this year except this one
		
Click to expand...

Not just this one, he did exactly the same to a Saints player last week and got away with yellow then too


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Hold on you failed to mention Henderson in that sentence.
Some Liverpool supporters eh,so blinkered.
		
Click to expand...

Captain's are given more leeway to speak to the ref, maybe that's why he seems that way.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 4, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Captain's are given more leeway to speak to the ref, maybe that's why he seems that way.
		
Click to expand...

Surely Kompany as captain should have same leeway then?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Hold on you failed to mention Henderson in that sentence.
Some Liverpool supporters eh,so blinkered.
		
Click to expand...

Watch it again heâ€™s talking to him over the refs shoulder.
I know all players do it I am not blinkered he just more than others.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Surely Kompany as captain should have same leeway then?
		
Click to expand...

Kompany yes but you canâ€™t have two captains?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 4, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Kompany yes but you canâ€™t have two captains?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry wires crossed, I thought the discussion was kompany and Henderson. Not Aguero.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

Really enjoyed it as a neutral. How fine were the margins? 11mm from crossing the line and somehow missing Salah and rebounding back. How close was Kompany to a red with a different ref on a different day. I didn't this Liverpool played to their strengths last night and think they could have got after that City back four a lot more. I thought the winner was well hit. Take out the yellow/red argument for Kompany I thought the referee handled it well and tried to let it flow as best he could and it was a typical British type of game. Not a classic, a bit nervy for both sides but a compelling watch


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2019)

I thought there was meant to be a dictat this season, maybe last, where only the captain was supposed to talk to the ref. If only.........It should be like rugby,  hockey and maybe other sports where this is enforced properly. It's down to the refs, the rules are there, it's up to them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

SaintHacker said:



			Not just this one, he did exactly the same to a Saints player last week and got away with yellow then too
		
Click to expand...

Re the Kompany tackle, at the time I thought he had played the ball, seen it since and ave seen Vinnie make the same tackle half a dozen times. Some of them he has been sent off for, and according to the letter of the law he should have. Two feet off the floor etc. However am not to sure that having two feet off and you lose control of your challenge. Ave seen plenty of challenges that are just as bad where players have one foot on the floor. The differance being intent. Thought Vinnie deffo went for the ball, but he caught Salah. Oddly enough, I thought the game was excellent with some tasty tackles from both teams. However Salah was on the end of some of them and he seemed to well "not like" the physical side of the game.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Re the Kompany tackle, at the time I thought he had played the ball, seen it since and ave seen Vinnie make the same tackle half a dozen times. Some of them he has been sent off for, and according to the letter of the law he should have. Two feet off the floor etc. However am not to sure that having two feet off and you lose control of your challenge. Ave seen plenty of challenges that are just as bad where players have one foot on the floor. The differance being intent. Thought Vinnie deffo went for the ball, but he caught Salah. Oddly enough, I thought the game was excellent with some tasty tackles from both teams. However Salah was on the end of some of them and he seemed to well "not like" the physical side of the game.
		
Click to expand...

As you say, he has been given straight reds for that sort of tackle on more than one occasion before, so I don't understand why he still tackles like that?? With his experience and intelligence why does he still take the risk? Seems daft to me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Captain's are given more leeway to speak to the ref, maybe that's why he seems that way.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe heâ€™s just a whiny little ball bag ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			As you say, he has been given straight reds for that sort of tackle on more than one occasion before, so I don't understand why he still tackles like that?? With his experience and intelligence why does he still take the risk? Seems daft to me.
		
Click to expand...

Fernandinho is always in the spotlight for some of his antics, in protecting the back four by fair or foul means. He is excellent.  What does goes un noticed is Kompanys similar
â€œ tacklesâ€. I have seen him tackle/ foul dozens of times over the years. Some he has got away with ( usually the first tackle) some yellow cards, and some red. Thing is though he is never malicious. Having said that. He has been a leader and a fantastic example of a captain over the years. Canot begin to say how chuffed i was seeing him At his best last night. I thought those top games were in the past. Not heard about why he came off though.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2019)

Tranmere have got a fat bloke with grey hair at the back. Pretty sure I've played against him on a Sunday!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

I see solanke has signed for Bournemouth. Do Liverpool have cover should there first choice ? Right back get injured. Could bite them on the bum.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I see solanke has signed for Bournemouth. Do Liverpool have cover should there first choice ? Right back get injured. Could bite them on the bum.
		
Click to expand...

Solanke is a striker - guess you are talking about Clyne who has gone on loan

And yes Milner will play there or Fabinho or Gomez or the young Dutch lad in the Youth


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Solanke is a striker - guess you are talking about Clyne who has gone on loan

And yes Milner will play there or Fabinho or Gomez or the young Dutch lad in the Youth
		
Click to expand...

I thought Clyde looked alright against Utd. Guessing he must have asked for the move as I canâ€™t see any of those mentioned being better than him surely?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Solanke is a striker - guess you are talking about Clyne who has gone on loan

And yes Milner will play there or Fabinho or Gomez or the young Dutch lad in the Youth
		
Click to expand...

I knew summat didnt look right when i wrote it. A few quid in the bank for both Liverpool and City today ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I thought Clyde looked alright against Utd. Guessing he must have asked for the move as I canâ€™t see any of those mentioned being better than him surely?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t think the manager has ever really fancied Clyne - I have always liked him but his positional sense seems a bit poor . Fabinho plays RB for Brazil. The young Dutch lad looks a real talent though


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

Bad business by Bournemouth if you ask me for Solanke,far from prolific.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Solanke is a striker - guess you are talking about Clyne who has gone on loan

And yes Milner will play there or Fabinho or Gomez or the young Dutch lad in the Youth
		
Click to expand...

According to the BBC Solanke has signed for Bournemouth. They have pictures of him I  the kit. Â£19m for a player who hasn't done it in the PL so far. Good deal for liverpool.

Clyne has also gone there but on loan.

Think I might have got the wrong end of the stick, I read back and Tashy mentions Solanke and cover for right back. The two moves are correct though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			What was Flopps celebration all about when they scored?
What a tool.
		
Click to expand...

I think he had the urge to squeeze something and couldnâ€™t get hold of Lovren nuts


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I think he had the urge to squeeze something and couldnâ€™t get hold of Lovren nuts 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
First it looked like he was taking sexual frustration out on the bottle. 
Then looked like he wanted to kill itðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			According to the BBC Solanke has signed for Bournemouth. They have pictures of him I  the kit. Â£19m for a player who hasn't done it in the PL so far. Good deal for liverpool.

Clyne has also gone there but on loan.

Think I might have got the wrong end of the stick, I read back and Tashy mentions Solanke and cover for right back. The two moves are correct though.
		
Click to expand...

Solanke definitely at Bournemouth https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46763610

Not sure if its a good or bad move. I'm not sure if he's simply not had a chance and extended run. If he can get game time regularly, match sharpness and confidence in front of goal he could be an astute buy. There is something about me that thinks a bit like a TM club release, there is more hype than substance. Time will tell


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Solanke definitely at Bournemouth https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46763610

Not sure if its a good or bad move. I'm not sure if he's simply not had a chance and extended run. If he can get game time regularly, match sharpness and confidence in front of goal he could be an astute buy. There is something about me that thinks a bit like a TM club release, there is more hype than substance. Time will tell
		
Click to expand...

He played 21 league games last season and scored 1 assisted 1.

He was  5th choice striker behind Salah,Firmino,Sturridge and Origi.

Klopp gave him a chance but he just wasnâ€™t good enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He played 21 league games last season and scored 1 assisted 1.

He was  5th choice striker behind Salah,Firmino,Sturridge and Origi.

Klopp gave him a chance but he just wasnâ€™t good enough.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t most of those games as a sub with him coming on late a lot - I think he just needed a bit of confidence and struggling to score his first goal just seem to get to him but he is 20/21 and career not even got going yet - I think itâ€™s a good move for him and hopefully he will do well. Certainly got a lot of talent as can be seen when playing in the England youth set up


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 4, 2019)

Crazy bringing Kane on only takes one missed timed tackle from the old boy and could put him out for who knows how many games.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wasnâ€™t most of those games as a sub with him coming on late a lot - I think he just needed a bit of confidence and struggling to score his first goal just seem to get to him but he is 20/21 and career not even got going yet - I think itâ€™s a good move for him and hopefully he will do well. Certainly got a lot of talent as can be seen when playing in the England youth set up
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they were, he started 7 PL games and made 14 apps from the bench. He also played a few CL games.

Klopp gave him a chance, he just wasnâ€™t Top of the league standard ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Crazy bringing Kane on only takes one missed timed tackle from the old boy and could put him out for who knows how many games.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I dunno why you'd bring him on, but knowing Kane he was in Poch's ear demanding to go on so he could nab a goal. Which he did.

Felt a bit sorry for Tranmere really, they worked really hard first half but looked absolutely shattered by the hour, hence we just started walking through them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He played 21 league games last season and scored 1 assisted 1.

He was  5th choice striker behind Salah,Firmino,Sturridge and Origi.

Klopp gave him a chance but he just wasnâ€™t good enough.
		
Click to expand...

A lot off the bench though and probably knew he had to try and really impress every game which could have hindered. I just wonder if a prolonged run and some confidence in front of goal will let him find his place in a team. He may not and maybe Klopp is a shrewd judge. I think you have to give him the rest of this season to get back into it and then see what he does after another pre-season. He's young so has time and not sure the level of expectation will weigh so heavy at Bournemouth


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A lot off the bench though and probably knew he had to try and really impress every game which could have hindered. I just wonder if a prolonged run and some confidence in front of goal will let him find his place in a team. He may not and maybe Klopp is a shrewd judge. I think you have to give him the rest of this season to get back into it and then see what he does after another pre-season. He's young so has time and not sure the level of expectation will weigh so heavy at Bournemouth
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s certainly talented, just not ready right now for what we need. Iâ€™m sure Eddie Howe will give him a lot more game time at Bournemouth.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Re the Kompany tackle, at the time I thought he had played the ball, seen it since and ave seen Vinnie make the same tackle half a dozen times. Some of them he has been sent off for, and according to the letter of the law he should have. Two feet off the floor etc. However am not to sure that having two feet off and you lose control of your challenge. Ave seen plenty of challenges that are just as bad where players have one foot on the floor. The differance being intent. Thought Vinnie deffo went for the ball, but he caught Salah. Oddly enough, I thought the game was excellent with some tasty tackles from both teams. However Salah was on the end of some of them and he seemed to well "not like" the physical side of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Diplomatic core awaits you.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 5, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Diplomatic core awaits you.
		
Click to expand...




clubchamp98 said:



			Diplomatic core awaits you.
		
Click to expand...

You have to say it as you see it. When Lovren brought down Aguero in the first half, don't get me wrong I was screaming for a red, but ave seen Kompany do that a few times over the years ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Heâ€™s certainly talented, just not ready right now for what we need. Iâ€™m sure Eddie Howe will give him a lot more game time at Bournemouth.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing how Klopp seems to give evryone a chance, perhaps hes decided that Solanke may never fully develop into the player they want. It's also very easy to forget Rhian Brewster is still at the club, and just a little younger.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Seeing how Klopp seems to give evryone a chance, perhaps hes decided that Solanke may never fully develop into the player they want. It's also very easy to forget Rhian Brewster is still at the club, and just a little younger.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf the youth heâ€™s given chances too have also been out of necessity on some occasions. The back line was hopeless, pretty much anyone was given a chance. 

You donâ€™t have those issues further forward, so itâ€™s gonna be harder to get a proper chance.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf the youth heâ€™s given chances too have also been out of necessity on some occasions. The back line was hopeless, pretty much anyone was given a chance.

You donâ€™t have those issues further forward, so itâ€™s gonna be harder to get a proper chance.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but then people also complain when Klopp and other managers play those developing younger players in early rounds of cup games and are then berated for playing them.

As far as the back line goes, I remember very well one of my swindle friends saying what a player we had got when Gomez left Charlton. Being a season ticket holder there, he knew all about Gomez and said he would be a top drawer defender given a chance and under the right manager.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Maybe, but then people also complain when Klopp and other managers play those developing younger players in early rounds of cup games and are then berated for playing them.

As far as the back line goes, I remember very well one of my swindle friends saying what a player we had got when Gomez left Charlton. Being a season ticket holder there, he knew all about Gomez and said he would be a top drawer defender given a chance and under the right manager.
		
Click to expand...

Re playing the youth, Iâ€™m against cubs fielding full youth teams in cups as that wonâ€™t show how they get on with the first team players. Also think certain fans would like their managers to win something. Spurs, Liverpool to a lesser extent whilst getting heralded as great teams are yet to win something. A cup win could be a catalyst.

I think Gomez looks great, but he was still played at RB at first simply as a case of desperation wasnâ€™t he? Then moved to centre when more issues rose which lead to TAA getting his shot. So as much luck as judgement imo, thatâ€™s not a dig. Itâ€™s gonna happen at all clubs. Like I said, thatâ€™s why your young attackers, letâ€™s be honest, more was said about Solanke than TAA or Gomez in regards hype will struggle to make it as you have plenty of options.


----------



## Slime (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm hoping Chong gets decent playing time today, he's another very exciting talent with limited opportunities.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 5, 2019)

Great victory today.. ground out the 2-0 against Birmingham 

Nasri looks sharp
2 youth players got some important minutes 
Clean sheet
Carroll scored

Happy days


----------



## Slime (Jan 5, 2019)

Poor victory today ......... ground out the 2-0 against Reading.

Lukaku looks clumsy.
3 youth players got some important minutes.
Clean sheet.
Sanchez didn't score.

Mixed emotions.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 5, 2019)

Guessing that wasn't a 'normal' Reading performance...


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			Poor victory today ......... ground out the 2-0 against Reading.

Lukaku looks clumsy.
3 youth players got some important minutes.
Clean sheet.
Sanchez didn't score.

Mixed emotions.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't get too upset. 

9 changes, clearly focussing on winning the league.

Could be our year ðŸ‘


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			Poor victory today ......... ground out the 2-0 against Reading.

Lukaku looks clumsy.
3 youth players got some important minutes.
Clean sheet.
Sanchez didn't score.

Mixed emotions.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of changes and a win is a win.
Sanchez possible hamstring injuries could be out for a few weeks.
5 out of 5


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 5, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			You have to say it as you see it. When Lovren brought down Aguero in the first half, don't get me wrong I was screaming for a red, but ave seen Kompany do that a few times over the years ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

City were the better team but have to say we were a little unlucky at times.
Kompany should know better imo. Heâ€™s showing his age. Lovren well enough said.
When I seen our middle three I thought we might struggle going forward.
We need a Silva but they are very hard to find.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 5, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			City were the better team but have to say we were a little unlucky at times.
Kompany should know better imo. Heâ€™s showing his age. Lovren well enough said.
When I seen our middle three I thought we might struggle going forward.
We need a Silva but they are very hard to find.
		
Click to expand...

We have done well in getting B Silva. He is the spitting image of DSilva with a bit more fire in his belly. Gotta say the result was a shock to me as we have just not clicked. It is easy to understand why. Silva ,De Bryune and Fernadndinho have not started one game together. Looked at Liverpools games for the rest of the season and cannot really see any banana skins there.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 5, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			We have done well in getting B Silva. He is the spitting image of DSilva with a bit more fire in his belly. Gotta say the result was a shock to me as we have just not clicked. It is easy to understand why. Silva ,De Bryune and Fernadndinho have not started one game together. Looked at Liverpools games for the rest of the season and cannot really see any banana skins there.
		
Click to expand...

they will have to work hard at the Amex to gather all three points Tashy .probably as you say not a banana skin but will have to perform well to get the win ,Brighton are a tough team at home.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			they will have to work hard at the Amex to gather all three points Tashy .probably as you say not a banana skin but will have to perform well to get the win ,Brighton are a tough team at home.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re right about Brighton, they gave us a game earlier on in the season. Every game for us now is like a cup final, no slip ups because city will be ready to pounce.


----------



## fundy (Jan 5, 2019)

not even kicked off and another defender injured 

lichsteiner, jenkinson, kolasinac and sokratis only looks an Igor Stepanovs away from the worst Arsenal defense in a long while!


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2019)

Just seen the Chelsea penalty on MOTD - how on earth did the ref think players werent encroaching!


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Guessing that wasn't a 'normal' Reading performance...
		
Click to expand...

Loads of possession, but no goals. Yes that is normal.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 6, 2019)

In general some good footie on show from teams outside of the Prem this weekend... If you feel the 'magic' has gone from 'The Cup' then plenty on show in the third round to prove otherwise...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 6, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			In general some good footie on show from teams outside of the Prem this weekend... If you feel the 'magic' has gone from 'The Cup' then plenty on show in the third round to prove otherwise...
		
Click to expand...

Flippin shame none of it is onBBC or ITV. Or have i missed it somewhere.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Flippin shame none of it is onBBC or ITV. Or have i missed it somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Match of the day last night and again tonight... Live game on the Beeb this afternoon...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 6, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Match of the day last night and again tonight... Live game on the Beeb this afternoon...
		
Click to expand...

Smart. Guess who is waiting at trowell services M1 aka dump services waiting for ma and pa.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Smart. Guess who is waiting at trowell services M1 aka dump services waiting for ma and pa.
		
Click to expand...

The Beeb game kicks off at half four... So, if you hurry you might make it...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 6, 2019)

Homer Homer Homer


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			not even kicked off and another defender injured 

lichsteiner, jenkinson, kolasinac and sokratis only looks an Igor Stepanovs away from the worst Arsenal defense in a long while!
		
Click to expand...

Could chuck in a Sylvestre a Squilacci, and the fat Brazilian.. There are worse than Igor, worryingly.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 6, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Could chuck in a Sylvestre a Squilacci, and the fat Brazilian.. There are worse than Igor, worryingly.
		
Click to expand...

More worryingly is that 'we' are only looking for a central defender and a winger in this 'window'...   Puzzled about needing a winger...


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			More worryingly is that 'we' are only looking for a central defender and a winger in this 'window'...   Puzzled about needing a winger...
		
Click to expand...

Think thats more a case of it fitting Emerys philosphy of how he wants to play, we lack natural width bar the wing backs and the boy with no end product ( i know he tapped one in from 2 yds yesterday) expect long term he wants to play 3 up top with one central striker and is looking for one of those wide spots 

Who he buys at centre half far more important, just need a good defender, with pace, who reads the game, who can be the leader weve not had for years, calms those around him, can stay fit and scores several goals from set pieces - not much to ask haha as long as we dont blow 30m on a Mustafi again


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			Think thats more a case of it fitting Emerys philosphy of how he wants to play, we lack natural width bar the wing backs and the boy with no end product ( i know he tapped one in from 2 yds yesterday) expect long term he wants to play 3 up top with one central striker and is looking for one of those wide spots 

Who he buys at centre half far more important, just need a good defender, with pace, who reads the game, who can be the leader weve not had for years, calms those around him, can stay fit and scores several goals from set pieces - not much to ask haha as long as we dont blow 30m on a Mustafi again
		
Click to expand...

Seems Denis Suarez is in the frame for central midfield..


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 6, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Seems Denis Suarez is in the frame for central midfield..
		
Click to expand...

Is that the denis suarez that was at City a few years ago.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2019)

Shocking refereeing decision to give a penalty to Fulham, glad it was saved!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Shocking refereeing decision to give a penalty to Fulham, glad it was saved!
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s why Chris I have given up on the majority of professional football.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Is that the denis suarez that was at City a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Google says yes but with zero appearances...


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Thatâ€™s why Chris I have given up on the majority of professional football.
		
Click to expand...

What  have Fulham got to do with pro footie? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 6, 2019)

Dando said:



			What  have Fulham got to do with pro footie? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Homie will stalk you and bestow upon your head the Homer curse


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 6, 2019)

Gonna be some very scared sheep in South Wales tonight...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Thatâ€™s why Chris I have given up on the majority of professional football.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe VAR will help when it comes in and those who look it get better at judging slow motion actions


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 6, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Maybe VAR will help when it comes in and those who look it get better at judging slow motion actions
		
Click to expand...

We can only hope. I went to a county game yesterday and a player dived and even his own team mates tore into him. Was great to see


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 6, 2019)

Seems the giant killers (Leicester) were beaten by the bigger giant killers Newport. Love the FA cup.


----------



## Slime (Jan 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Seems the giant killers (Leicester) were beaten by the bigger giant killers Newport. Love the FA cup.
		
Click to expand...

It was a great FA Cup tie and a fully deserved win.
Newport were superb and, it was patently obvious, wanted it far more than Leicester City.
Much of their defending was simply outstanding.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			It was a great FA Cup tie and a fully deserved win.
Newport were superb and, it was patently obvious, wanted it far more than Leicester City.
Much of their defending was simply outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

How poor was that penalty what albrighton gave.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Homer Homer Homer
		
Click to expand...

Think Ranieiri summed it up perfectly when he said he wanted the players he brought in to show passion and commitment and prove they should be in the starting line up. They didn't. I wouldn't be surprised to see a number shipped out in the summer especially if we go down. Got what we deserved again today but at least as the cliche says we can focus on the league now. Fair play to Oldham


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 7, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Maybe VAR will help when it comes in and those who look it get better at judging slow motion actions
		
Click to expand...

Think they're gonna have to really up their game at Stockley Park... Can't believe the decision at Fulham wasn't overturned..


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2019)

The other day I was asking about clynes transfer to Bournemouth and whether it would leave Liverpool short. Having seen Lovren pull up injured in the first two minutes of the Wolves game. I cannot help feel that's the case. Clynes coming on instead of a 16 yr old would surely of been better.


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2019)

pretty sure the 16 year old cant be any worse than Lovren  

Comms bemoaning poor liverpools luck with defensive injuries, 3 of their first choice back 4 are fully fit!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			The other day I was asking about clynes transfer to Bournemouth and whether it would leave Liverpool short. Having seen Lovren pull up injured in the first two minutes of the Wolves game. I cannot help feel that's the case. Clynes coming on instead of a 16 yr old would surely of been better.
		
Click to expand...

A CB went off not a RB so why would Clyne come on ? , we have a RB on the bench as well already


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A CB went off not a RB so why would Clyne come on ? , we have a RB on the bench as well already
		
Click to expand...

I know they are two " differant " defensive positions, but surely an experienced defender like Clyne would of been able to drop in at CB. At the moment Liverpool are in three comps and with the injuries and players missing in the defensive line, well let's see how the season plays out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I know they are two " differant " defensive positions, but surely an experienced defender like Clyne would of been able to drop in at CB. At the moment Liverpool are in three comps and with the injuries and players missing in the defensive line, well let's see how the season plays out.
		
Click to expand...

Clyne is never a CB , he is solid RB but never a CB - Klopp has been raving about this young lad for a while now and he isnâ€™t going to let Clyne going if he isnâ€™t happy playing the kids. Gomez and Matip are close to full training and we still have three of the back four fully fit


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2019)

Clyde would have got across for that ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 7, 2019)

Liverpool team playing like they've never met each other before. Unfortunately it just goes to show how much this cup means to the top clubs.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 7, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Liverpool team playing like they've never met each other before. Unfortunately it just goes to show how much this cup means to the top clubs.
		
Click to expand...

With so many changes they pretty much are. 

If I was a Liverpool fan I wouldnâ€™t be too bothered about going out tonight.....IF they go on to win the league.


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2019)

i can understand the likes of liverpool not prioritising it, what doesnt make sense is sides like Leicester, Everton etc not prepared to have a go


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			With so many changes they pretty much are.

If I was a Liverpool fan I wouldnâ€™t be too bothered about going out tonight.....IF they go on to win the league.
		
Click to expand...

Am missing something though, last week Klopp was criticised for playing Milner and Henderson in midfield v City. When he had Keita and Fabinho on the bench. They are now both playing yet supposedly not that interested in the FA cup.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			i can understand the likes of liverpool not prioritising it, what doesnt make sense is sides like Leicester, Everton etc not prepared to have a go
		
Click to expand...

A bit early in the season to right off any kind of cup when nothing has been won yet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Am missing something though, last week Klopp was criticised for playing Milner and Henderson in midfield v City. When he had Keita and Fabinho on the bench. They are now both playing yet supposedly not that interested in the FA cup.
		
Click to expand...

Fabinho is playing as CB not in the midfield 

Klopp would still like to win the game but itâ€™s not the end of the world if we go out


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Am missing something though, last week Klopp was criticised for playing Milner and Henderson in midfield v City. When he had Keita and Fabinho on the bench. They are now both playing yet supposedly not that interested in the FA cup.
		
Click to expand...


I donâ€™t watch enough of Liverpool to know enough about who should be their starting midfield 3, but Klopp made 9 changes for tonightâ€™s game overall (Iâ€™m assuming thatâ€™s 9 changes from their previous starting 11). Fabinho would not normally be playing CB anyway, so could argue thatâ€™s 10 changes.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 7, 2019)

Nothing in football is the end of the world but can you honestly say that up to now, even after Liverpool goal that there is any confidence in the back.

Add a couple of youngsters but a mass change seems pretty disrespectful of those paying Liverpool supporters.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2019)

Just reading a story that Utd and Chelsea are interested in Barcelona " outcast " Coutinho. Now that would be a story.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Nothing in football is the end of the world but can you honestly say that up to now, even after Liverpool goal that there is any confidence in the back.

Add a couple of youngsters but a mass change seems pretty disrespectful of those paying Liverpool supporters.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a long season , some very big games coming up and players canâ€™t play every single game anymore - itâ€™s sensible to make the changes and rest players when there is a chance. Itâ€™s a domestic cup which is nice but unfortunately itâ€™s down in the priorities now and everyone knows it


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 7, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Nothing in football is the end of the world but can you honestly say that up to now, even after Liverpool goal that there is any confidence in the back.

Add a couple of youngsters but a mass change seems pretty disrespectful of those paying Liverpool supporters.
		
Click to expand...

The travelling fans must have known he would play a second string team.
We were awful in the first half but have still caused our own problems.
Fabinho going to ground for the first goal and not exactly busting a gut to get back.
Not the end of the world but itâ€™s the only game time some of these players will get I expected better from them.
They are trying to get in the first team !!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 7, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Nothing in football is the end of the world but can you honestly say that up to now, even after Liverpool goal that there is any confidence in the back.

Add a couple of youngsters but a mass change seems pretty disrespectful of those paying Liverpool supporters.
		
Click to expand...

I think this game is showing the fine margins of top level football, mass changes would probably have been fine against a Championship or below club but against a good team like Wolves you can be caught out because the team isnâ€™t used to playing together.

Will be interesting to see what the league table looks like when the Champions League starts back up again, if Liverpool are still 4 points clear would Liverpool fans accept multiple changes to the team and get knocked out but theoretically increase their chances of winning the league?


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			itâ€™s down in the priorities now and everyone knows it
		
Click to expand...

I don't know many paying supporters who agree with that, they want the team to win especially something like the FA Cup.

If top clubs don't feel that has any worth perhaps they should withdraw from the comp.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			I don't know many paying supporters who agree with that, they want the team to win especially something like the FA Cup.

If top clubs don't feel that has any worth perhaps they should withdraw from the comp.
		
Click to expand...

No one said the Comp has no worth ! 

Itâ€™s called priorities and for the top clubs itâ€™s the CL and League first and foremost and right now Liverpool are going for those two big comps - whilst the FA Cup would be nice itâ€™s clearly a comp that teams can use squad players and promising youth players to allow others to have a rest


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No one said the Comp has no worth !

Itâ€™s called priorities and for the top clubs itâ€™s the CL and League first and foremost and right now Liverpool are going for those two big comps - whilst the FA Cup would be nice itâ€™s clearly a comp that teams can use squad players and promising youth players to allow others to have a rest
		
Click to expand...

Like you, mine is just an opinion but how can a team playing (at present) so badly give any confidence to a bunch of young players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Like you, mine is just an opinion but how can a team playing (at present) so badly give any confidence to a bunch of young players.
		
Click to expand...

Well they are playing against the Wolves 1st team squad and holding their own - playing that badly yet well in the game still.

The young players have done well and will gain confidence from their own performance - itâ€™s not because of them that itâ€™s not the best performance as yet


----------



## fundy (Jan 7, 2019)

this Salah kid hes brought on looks a decent prospect


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 7, 2019)

Still don't understand the logic. We now have 2 players on he wanted to rest in the hope they get an equalizer and then end up with an extra game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Still don't understand the logic. We now have 2 players on he wanted to rest in the hope they get an equalizer and then end up with an extra game.
		
Click to expand...

Klopp still wants to win the game for goodness sake so he has brought on some players for the last ten mins try and win or at least stay in the Comp - itâ€™s not hard to understand


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a long season , some very big games coming up
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd agree with that Phil. Liverpool have got three more games in January, Brighton away, Palace and Leicester at home. After tonight they have three matches in the next 23 days. That's hardly a hectic schedule and none of those are really very big games. Yes they've got Bayern in the CL and Man Utd away in the PL in Feb but both of those games are still well over a month away.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Klopp still wants to win the game for goodness sake so he has brought on some players for the last ten mins try and win or at least stay in the Comp - itâ€™s not hard to understand
		
Click to expand...

One minute your talking about priorities and resting players and now your after an extra game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2019)

At least Liverpool can focus on the league now. They were really poor in the first half, irrespective of the personnel and the shape. On the plus side they were still more committed than my apology of a team yesterday


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			this Salah kid hes brought on looks a decent prospect 

Click to expand...

Obviously you didnâ€™t see the City game ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2019)

Maybe someone can enlighten me. Coz I am missing something with Liverpool or should I say Klopp.

V City that midfield of Liverpools was a shocking decision. Klopp picked that team.

Tonight a trophy that's not a priority, Fabinho is played in defence. But there not struggling for defenders, and Salah and Bobby are brought on for the last twenty minutes. Would be a bit narked with Klopp at the moment. 2â€“1 was kind to Liverpool.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Obviously you didnâ€™t see the City game ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ stop it you bad man


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not sure I'd agree with that Phil. Liverpool have got three more games in January, Brighton away, Palace and Leicester at home. After tonight they have three matches in the next 23 days. That's hardly a hectic schedule and none of those are really very big games. Yes they've got Bayern in the CL and Man Utd away in the PL in Feb but both of those games are still well over a month away.
		
Click to expand...

Every game in the league is a big game regardless of who we are playing - the league is the number one priority and the one we really want 



Old Skier said:



			One minute your talking about priorities and resting players and now your after an extra game.
		
Click to expand...

You really are struggling to understand arenâ€™t you 

Klopp is using the club to give players a rest and to give players who are in the squad minutes on the pitch because you cannot go through the season playing the same players week in week out. He doesnâ€™t want to lose the match , doesnâ€™t want to get knocked out of the Cup so will still try and win it hence bringing on two players who have had a rest.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Maybe someone can enlighten me. Coz I am missing something with Liverpool or should I say Klopp.

V City that midfield of Liverpools was a shocking decision. Klopp picked that team.

Tonight a trophy that's not a priority, Fabinho is played in defence. *But there not struggling for defenders, *and Salah and Bobby are brought on for the last twenty minutes. Would be a bit narked with Klopp at the moment. 2â€“1 was kind to Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

We are struggling for CBâ€™s - Gomez and Matip are out injured and VVD was rested as a precaution due to a minor knock which left one senior CB - Lovren who went off injured. 

Not narked with Klopp at all - why would we ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 7, 2019)

How tasty is that draw. Good to see that six non prem teams will be in the last 16. Oh the joys of the FA cup.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 7, 2019)

I dont blame Klopp, he has to use the squad. For me the problem was Sturridge and Origi, and Moreno playing like a headless chicken.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We are struggling for CBâ€™s - Gomez and Matip are out injured and VVD was rested as a precaution due to a minor knock which left one senior CB - Lovren who went off injured.

Not narked with Klopp at all - why would we ?
		
Click to expand...

So basically only two decent CB's at the moment. With so many big games to come then that's a big problem given the way those given their chances tonight played. Whats happens if VVD goes out in the next PL game an pulls up with a hamstring? Very light in the CB position then with others injured


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Every game in the league is a big game regardless of who we are playing - the league is the number one priority and the one we really want



You really are struggling to understand arenâ€™t you

Klopp is using the club to give players a rest and to give players who are in the squad minutes on the pitch because you cannot go through the season playing the same players week in week out. He doesnâ€™t want to lose the match , doesnâ€™t want to get knocked out of the Cup so will still try and win it hence bringing on two players who have had a rest.
		
Click to expand...

Like most things you post you fail to either understand or want to think about what other people post. You or I have no idea what the thought process of Klopps was, whether he thought he could win it with an under strength team or if he has little interest in domestic cup comps we will never know.

And cut out the failing to understand. One minute your having a go at people for insulting each other, and now you do exactly the same thing.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Every game in the league is a big game regardless of who we are playing - the league is the number one priority and the one we really want
		
Click to expand...

That's nonsense, in my opinion, Phil. Huddersfield, Fulham (sorry Homer), Cardiff, Southampton or Burnley at home this season is a close to a gimme as it's possible to get in the PL for teams like Liverpool and Man City, not every game is a big game. Liverpool have less than one game per week until the end of the month. Are you suggesting that the players can't manage one game per week and need a rest?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 7, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Like most things you post you fail to either understand or want to think about what other people post. You or I have no idea what the thought process of Klopps was, whether he thought he could win it with an under strength team or if he has little interest in domestic cup comps we will never know.

And cut out the failing to understand. One minute your having a go at people for insulting each other, and now you do exactly the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

At the risk of defending Phil, which I'm sure he can do quite well on his own without my help, it's a bit rich to to accuse him of failing to understand and then complain that he has posted about someone failing to understand.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's nonsense, in my opinion, Phil. Huddersfield, Fulham (sorry Homer), Cardiff, Southampton or Burnley at home this season is a close to a gimme as it's possible to get in the PL for teams like Liverpool and Man City, not every game is a big game. Liverpool have less than one game per week until the end of the month. Are you suggesting that the players can't manage one game per week and need a rest?
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue or defend my team (not that they can defend themselves)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's nonsense, in my opinion, Phil. Huddersfield, Fulham (sorry Homer), Cardiff, Southampton or Burnley at home this season is a close to a gimme as it's possible to get in the PL for teams like Liverpool and Man City, not every game is a big game. Liverpool have less than one game per week until the end of the month. Are you suggesting that the players can't manage one game per week and need a rest?
		
Click to expand...

They have just come off a run of 9 games in 5 weeks with the players rested tonight playing every single one of them - we have got a massive 3 months now and it was perfect chance to give some of them a rest as they are going to play every game from now on.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			At the risk of defending Phil, which I'm sure he can do quite well on his own without my help, it's a bit rich to to accuse him of failing to understand and then complain that he has posted about someone failing to understand.
		
Click to expand...

Yep apologies. The unamended sentence said something completely different.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks like Wolves took the cup seriously, and put a decent team out. Looking at Liverpool's line up Klopp took a risk and it didn't pay off. decent bench but the first half gave Wolves all the confidence they needed to win the game.

At least it gives 'pool's senior players all of 50 to 70 mins rest - wow! However, as much as it gave some squad players and up and coming youngster some game time, the squad players know someone else will be back in for the next match and the youngsters get their confidence knocked.

Wolves have been underestimated by a few teams this year, and Klopp has joined that list.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Looks like Wolves took the cup seriously, and put a decent team out. Looking at Liverpool's line up Klopp took a risk and it didn't pay off. decent bench but the first half gave Wolves all the confidence they needed to win the game.

At least it gives 'pool's senior players all of 50 to 70 mins rest - wow! However, as much as it gave some squad players and up and coming youngster some game time, the squad players know someone else will be back in for the next match and the youngsters get their confidence knocked.

Wolves have been underestimated by a few teams this year, and Klopp has joined that list.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Klopp under estimated them, I think it would have been a very similar team whoever they were playing. Just a case of not prioritising the cup.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2019)

Thoughts on Keita?

Not living up to the hype so far imo.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 7, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Thoughts on Keita?

Not living up to the hype so far imo.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s had a few injuries.
When Klopp was after him I thought he was a world beater.
I donâ€™t really watch European footy.
But I am not impressed up to now just hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 7, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Not sure Klopp under estimated them, I think it would have been a very similar team whoever they were playing. Just a case of not prioritising the cup.
		
Click to expand...

I think the team tonight seriously under preformed and Klopp will be scratching his head.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Heâ€™s had a few injuries.
When Klopp was after him I thought he was a world beater.
I donâ€™t really watch European footy.
But I am not impressed up to now just hope he proves me wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt most people that were bigging him up had actually seen much of him.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think the team tonight seriously under preformed and Klopp will be scratching his head.
		
Click to expand...

Or wasn't good enough? I didn't watch the match so that is a question rather than a statement. Are the players that Klopp brought in tonight good enough to be in a squad that wants to challenge for the PL and CL?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 7, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I doubt most people that were bigging him up had actually seen much of him.
		
Click to expand...

Might just need time but most clubs donâ€™t have that at the moment.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Or wasn't good enough? I didn't watch the match so that is a question rather than a statement. Are the players that Klopp brought in tonight good enough to be in a squad that wants to challenge for the PL and CL?
		
Click to expand...

The young lads are untried and need time, so a bit unfair on them to judge atm.

Some are not good enough but on such good contracts we probably could not sell them.
One of them is in the first team but injured now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 8, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082405413801332736
This as got to be a wind up ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Or wasn't good enough? I didn't watch the match so that is a question rather than a statement. Are the players that Klopp brought in tonight good enough to be in a squad that wants to challenge for the PL and CL?
		
Click to expand...

The team last night were missing 9 regular first team players with prob only Fabinho and Shaqiri the recent main starters so it was always going to be a bit of scratchy team. A few others were last min drops out due to illness etc so with the amount of changes and the majority of the players not really having much game time itâ€™s no surprise they struggled against a full strength Wolves - but a good number of positives to take out of it - the young lads did very well especially the young Dutch lad , some players got a well needed rest , and we nearly come away with a result. 

Itâ€™s  never great to lose a match but the weekend is the main one to win - get three points there and continue to do so and the defeat last night is forgotten about.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Thoughts on Keita?

Not living up to the hype so far imo.
		
Click to expand...

Bit to early to judge him to be honest, David Silva, Bernado Silva to name but a couple were exactly the same. Struggled with the pace and Physicality. Like the Brazilian who played centre half last night, I think they will come good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Bit to early to judge him to be honest, David Silva, Bernado Silva to name but a couple were exactly the same. Struggled with the pace and Physicality. Like the Brazilian who played centre half last night, I think they will come good.
		
Click to expand...

Keita hasnâ€™t settled yet - a few niggling injuries and not got a run going yet , once settled he imo is going to be superb , you can see it in little spurts. Hopefully over the next month he gets a run of games going


----------



## Junior (Jan 8, 2019)

Last night will be forgotten about when Liverpool win the league.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 8, 2019)

Last nights game showed for me the reason Liverpool will not win the league, the squad is not strong enough,with just over half the season gone Man.City with the players they have are just to strong.

With a tough game coming up at Brighton I expect the gap to be cut this weekend


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Last nights game showed for me the reason Liverpool will not win the league, the squad is not strong enough,with just over half the season gone Man.City with the players they have are just to strong.

With a tough game coming up at Brighton I expect the gap to be cut this weekend
		
Click to expand...

We played without 9 first team regulars and only just got beat by a Wolves full strength team that have taken points of most of the top 6 - I would expect no one to make any judgments about the league on the team that played last night 

City lost games when they were missing one or two of their main players.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We played without 9 first team regulars and only just got beat by a Wolves full strength team that have taken points of most of the top 6 - I would expect no one to make any judgments about the league on the team that played last night

City lost games when they were missing one or two of their main players.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Phil, without 9 first team regulars and only just got beat. 
We hear you ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We played without 9 first team regulars and only just got beat by a Wolves full strength team that have taken points of most of the top 6 - I would expect no one to make any judgments about the league on the team that played last night 

City lost games when they were missing one or two of their main players.
		
Click to expand...

What last night showed us was Sturbridge and Origi will be lucky to get any sort of contract extension when theirs run out in the summer and 18 months time respectively, it also showed us what a difference a quality right left back makes, Robertson over Moreno and why Moreno isnâ€™t picked normally. Last night also showed how Milner, although still an excellent player, hasnâ€™t quite got the legs when those around arenâ€™t fully working.
  You have to use your squad, and sometimes itâ€™s backfires but thatâ€™s the way it is. Yes it was the F A cup, but it was only the F A cup and I would rather do better in the league or CL over the F A cup any day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2019)

Perhaps the best thing to come out of this for Liverpool last night will be it has given Klopp a very good idea of which fringe players can and can't make it as first team regulars and where the gaps in his squad are so he can then look to fill these accordingly. As for Keita, he's definitely a huge talent but there have been many of these coming into the PL over the years and not all develop into the full package. Yes he's been injured and yes he's lacking a run and real game time so it's hard to make an objective decision based on what he's shown before. I do think Klopp is a million times better than the likes of Mourinho (and Wenger towards the end of his reign) at managing players and developing them through


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 8, 2019)

Never mind Liverpool getting it all wrong...

Well done to Wolves in getting it so right ðŸ‘ðŸ‘...


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 8, 2019)

Very happy with the side we put out, we won't get relegated and Europa is probably just out of reach this year, so I'm happy to see us giving it a good go. 

Shrewsbury or Stoke in the next round with either being very winnable with a strong side being put out again.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 8, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Never mind Liverpool getting it all wrong...

Well done to Wolves in getting it so right ðŸ‘ðŸ‘...
		
Click to expand...

First half Wolves were as bad as us!
But second half they were the better side imo and deserved the win on the night.
Great goal to win the game.
I hope you win it and itâ€™s great to see the club on the up.
At the end of the day the records will show Wolves 2 Liverpool 1 thatâ€™s all that counts.


----------



## Reemul (Jan 8, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			First half Wolves were as bad as us!
But second half they were the better side imo and deserved the win on the night.
Great goal to win the game.
I hope you win it and itâ€™s great to see the club on the up.
At the end of the day the records will show Wolves 2 Liverpool 1 thatâ€™s all that counts.
		
Click to expand...

Wolves were not as bad as you first half, they were better. You were poor


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 8, 2019)

Reemul said:



			Wolves were not as bad as you first half, they were better. You were poor
		
Click to expand...

Just from my perspective and itâ€™s only my opinion.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 8, 2019)

Klopp clearly doesn't give a toss about the FA Cup. He might as well have phoned ahead and just said they weren't turning up. Short of a decent strike from Origi out of nowhere there were absolutely woeful last night. That 16-year-old CB was their best player by a distance. Wolves were pretty much full strength so fair play to them for wanting it more. (Would be difficult to want it less than Liverpool did.)

It's shocking how poor of a player Sturridge is now. To say he's even a shadow of his former self would be a compliment. The guy doesn't even move.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 8, 2019)

Apparently Wolves changed 5 players last night so not an entirely full strength side. 5 changes v 9 changes, the magic of the cup


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apparently Wolves changed 5 players last night so not an entirely full strength side. 5 changes v 9 changes, the magic of the cup 

Click to expand...

It's a squad game nowadays rather than a team game... One side got the balance right the other didn't...


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We played without 9 first team regulars and only just got beat by a Wolves full strength team that have taken points of most of the top 6 - I would expect no one to make any judgments about the league on the team that played last night

City lost games when they were missing one or two of their main players.
		
Click to expand...

Bottom line is you got beat because your squad is not strong enough, although you have played well in the league and at the moment are in a good position I think over the course of the season no team will be able to compete with City.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apparently Wolves changed 5 players last night so not an entirely full strength side. 5 changes v 9 changes, the magic of the cup 

Click to expand...

Not for me, change the goalie and put Patricio back in and that's our strongest side. Every one of the players has featured over the course of the season and not just in bits and bobs.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 8, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Not for me, change the goalie and put Patricio back in and that's our strongest side. Every one of the players has featured over the course of the season and not just in bits and bobs.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought - it looked like a line-up of mostly first-team players to me. Whereas Liverpool had a few children, and players who don't get a look-in normally.

Most teams rotate players for the cup, especially after the Christmas/New Year fixture pile-up, but Liverpool obviously went a bit too far with it and it backfired.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apparently Wolves changed 5 players last night so not an entirely full strength side. 5 changes v 9 changes, the magic of the cup 

Click to expand...

Most of the changes Wolves did weâ€™re bringing back into the team their strongest and best players - I suspect bar the GK and maybe Doherty thatâ€™s near their best line up so whilst itâ€™s easy to look at the pure stats and make a judgement itâ€™s safer to look beyond that - out of the players last night I suspect 4 will start further games for the rest of the season - Keita , Fabinho , Shaqiri and Lovren - and even two of them are guaranteed each week


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most of the changes Wolves did weâ€™re bringing back into the team their strongest and best players - I suspect bar the GK and maybe Doherty thatâ€™s near their best line up so whilst itâ€™s easy to look at the pure stats and make a judgement itâ€™s safer to look beyond that - out of the players last night I suspect 4 will start further games for the rest of the season - Keita , Fabinho , Shaqiri and Lovren - and even two of them are guaranteed each week
		
Click to expand...

So, basically, Wolves made better use of their squad than Liverpool to secure the win...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 8, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			So, basically, Wolves made better use of their squad than Liverpool to secure the win...
		
Click to expand...

Wolves i suspect looked at it as a trophy they could really win hence they put a strong team out where as Klopp who was also hampered by illness and injuries put out a team other comps in mind. It wasnâ€™t as if we were steamrolled - that save from Ruddy was outstanding. Both managers just assessed the game reflective to the various clubs ambitions for the rest of the season.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We played without 9 first team regulars and only just got beat by a Wolves full strength team that have taken points of most of the top 6 - I would expect no one to make any judgments about the league on the team that played last night

City lost games when they were missing one or two of their main players.
		
Click to expand...

City have not started a single game this year without KDB, Silva and Fernandinho. They were the heartbeat of last season. Mendys been missing nearly all year. That aside, We have not clicked at all. When we have been beat, we have been well and truly beat. We have a stronger squad, but we have been putting square pegs in round holes when it has come to certain positions, ie left back.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 8, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Not for me, change the goalie and put Patricio back in and that's our strongest side. Every one of the players has featured over the course of the season and not just in bits and bobs.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying. I was listening to the radio on the way in to work this morning and the comment about who made the most changes came up. I didn't bother checking the accuracy, I wrongly assume the presenter would have got their facts right. Oops.

I didn't see the game. Because of the changes most clubs make it doesn't get interesting to watch as a neutral until the 5th round at best. Manhunt on ITV won out instead, very good it is too.


----------



## fundy (Jan 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			City have not started a single game this year without KDB, Silva and Fernandinho. They were the heartbeat of last season. Mendys been missing nearly all year. That aside, We have not clicked at all. When we have been beat, we have been well and truly beat. We have a stronger squad, but we have been putting square pegs in round holes when it has come to certain positions, ie left back.
		
Click to expand...

first world problems and all that Tashy


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apparently Wolves changed 5 players last night so not an entirely full strength side. 5 changes v 9 changes, the magic of the cup 

Click to expand...

5 changes and a weaker squad ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thanks for clarifying. I was listening to the radio on the way in to work this morning and the comment about who made the most changes came up. I didn't bother checking the accuracy, I wrongly assume the presenter would have got their facts right. Oops.

I didn't see the game. Because of the changes most clubs make it doesn't get interesting to watch as a neutral until the 5th round at best. *Manhunt on ITV won out instead*, very good it is too.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the first episode when I got back from the game, brilliant tv.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2019)

Poor performance, poor game.

We were shocking and I think one thing that Jurgen should have changed after 30 minutes was the formation. Camacho was bombing forward too far and leaving Hoever exposed, as both were on the same side of the defence (right hand side) and right in front of the defence. Also the lack of experience showed.

We should have gone 3/5/2 with Milner, Moreno and fabinho as the 3 centre halves (all experienced, although Moreno is just shocking) and should have put the 2 kids as the wing backs (less in harms way), which also would have let Shakiri play as a no.10 where he would have been more effective.

I agree on giving VVD a rest, Lovren had a break with an injury the other month, but you cant factor in Lovren getting a hammy after 5 mins, and I also believe that henderson was due to play CH, before injury/illness kyboshed that a day before. Need Gomez and Matip back ASAP.

Sturridge needs to learn to put some effort in, Keita needs to show us more of the player we signed, Milner was poor but at least tried, shakiri ineffective as was too wide, Moreno is just rubbish and hasnt learnt nothing over the last 2-3 years. Mignolet was Mignolet. Fabinho was the only shining light.

Bad day at the office, we all have them, disappointed to go out but not heart-broken. The league is the priority, well done Wolves.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2019)

As Liverpool drop out and prioritise the League, I think the FA cup is City's best chance of a " Major" trophy. That aside were still on for the Quad ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 8, 2019)

Good to see both teams respecting the FA cup tonight.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 8, 2019)

or even the carabao cup


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 8, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			or even the carabao cup
		
Click to expand...

Haha well spotted
I thought the big teams were resting players


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2019)

Reading a piece where Liverpool were saying part of the problem for there defeat v City was that Pep had asked for the grass to be to long. ðŸ˜–


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 8, 2019)

I was talking with the lads at work the other day about how certain players have a particular way of diving.... I said that Kanes was to put feet together, legs dead straight and then swan dive..... It's the same technique every time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I was talking with the lads at work the other day about how certain players have a particular way of diving.... I said that Kanes was to put feet together, legs dead straight and then swan dive..... It's the same technique every time.
		
Click to expand...

Except this time the keeper brought him down.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Except this time the keeper brought him down.
		
Click to expand...

He's got a point .


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Reading a piece where Liverpool were saying part of the problem for there defeat v City was that Pep had asked for the grass to be to long. ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

I listened to the podcast where it came from and one of the lads mentioned it, he never said it was part of the problem as such. They then went onto praising City for their performance for a good 15mins. 

Typically though the red top rags have made a meal out of it. imagine being the  journo who asked Pep about it, he coud've asked 100s of questions but went with that one. Embarrassing.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I was talking with the lads at work the other day about how certain players have a particular way of diving.... I said that Kanes was to put feet together, legs dead straight and then swan dive..... It's the same technique every time.
		
Click to expand...

Before I say this, I will say that he has bought the penalty well, sees the keeper flying out, dinks it over him and Kepa does the rest, thank you very much.

But part of the reason he goes down in that way is to protect his ankles. If you just keep running normally, plant your foot and the keeper wipes you out then hey presto, one buggered ankle. And he has sprained or dislocated his right ankle twice before already remember. So if he knows he's about to be taken out like that incident there then of course he drags his feet a bit to protect himself.

We used to get it with Bale years ago. He always argued that when someone threw in a leg-breaker he wasn't just going to take the hit and a snapped ankle for a free kick, he would do his best to leap over it, then he hits the deck and gets done for diving. Can't win.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2019)

VAR.
Out of interest, the game tonight has VAR, premier league at the moment does not. Do you think players are differant in there reactions to the fact they playing with or without it. What I mean is, are players knowing they are not being watched more likely to dive than say tonight's game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I listened to the podcast where it came from and one of the lads mentioned it, he never said it was part of the problem as such. They then went onto praising City for their performance for a good 15mins.

Typically though the red top rags have made a meal out of it. imagine being the  journo who asked Pep about it, he coud've asked 100s of questions but went with that one. Embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

What does me Stu, is as I have said before, sometimes you just get beat on the day. I don't mean you/ Liverpool, I mean anyone. When we beat Liverpool 2-1 I enjoyed it better than the 5-0 last year. I honestly thought we were the underdogs and we're gonna be on the end of an hiding. It felt like an old fashioned City night when A,you never knew what the result was gonna be. Or B, how many we were gonna get beat by.
Re questions to Pep, I remember ( I think it was his first year at City), they were u beaten for the first few games and a reporter asked if City could go the season unbeaten. He could be heard saying FFS.
I dream of one day asking Pep a question, I can assure you it will have sod all to do with grass.


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Before I say this, I will say that he has bought the penalty well, sees the keeper flying out, dinks it over him and Kepa does the rest, thank you very much.

But* part of the reason he goes down in that way is to protect his ankles. *If you just keep running normally, plant your foot and the keeper wipes you out then hey presto, one buggered ankle. And he has sprained or dislocated his right ankle twice before already remember. So if he knows he's about to be taken out like that incident there then of course he drags his feet a bit to protect himself.

*We used to get it with Bale* years ago. He always argued that *when someone threw in a leg-breaker he wasn't just going to take the hit and a snapped ankle for a free kick, he would do his best to leap over it*, then he hits the deck and gets done for diving. Can't win.
		
Click to expand...

There's a big difference between leaping over someone's foot and diving over it!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What does me Stu, is as I have said before, sometimes you just get beat on the day. I don't mean you/ Liverpool, I mean anyone. When we beat Liverpool 2-1 I enjoyed it better than the 5-0 last year. I honestly thought we were the underdogs and we're gonna be on the end of an hiding. It felt like an old fashioned City night when A,you never knew what the result was gonna be. Or B, how many we were gonna get beat by.
Re questions to Pep, I remember ( I think it was his first year at City), they were u beaten for the first few games and a reporter asked if City could go the season unbeaten. He could be heard saying FFS.
I dream of one day asking Pep a question, I can assure you it will have sod all to do with grass.
		
Click to expand...

I think most football fans would agree it was A great game of togger by two closely  matched teams trying to win fairly. 

The problem we have is as soon as someone posts an opinion on social media, its taken as gospel. 

It was 5 days ago and the media are still asking questions about the game, its madness.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 8, 2019)

Slime said:



			There's a big difference between leaping over someone's foot and diving over it!
		
Click to expand...

Well, to join the dots of what I was saying a bit better - Bale leapt over an awful challenge to save his ankles and gets done for diving. Kane's answer is to drag his feet, still protects himself but actually gets the decision as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 8, 2019)

Well, I dunno how much a 1-0 will be worth at the Bridge, but since we were by far the poorer side tonight I'll take it!


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well, I dunno how much a 1-0 will be worth at the Bridge, but since we were by far the poorer side tonight I'll take it!
		
Click to expand...


Yea we were second best tonight but ground out a win, puzzles me why the Chelsea player was disputing the penalty decision with the ref.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2019)

VAR needs sticking in the bin.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			VAR needs sticking in the bin.
		
Click to expand...

Why?  For one thing it would stop some on here constantly saying "refs had a shocker"

But I would say they are trying to make the offside rule even more complicated.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Why?  For one thing it would stop some on here constantly saying "refs had a shocker"

But I would say they are trying to make the offside rule even more complicated.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah great, letâ€™s spend millions on software just so no one on the GM forum moans  about the ref ðŸ˜‰

Have you just seen the picture of the offside on Chelseaâ€™s anlaysis laptop? 

Standing round waiting for decision takes the pace off the game, it happened again tonight.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah great, letâ€™s spend millions on software just so no one on the GM forum moans  about the ref ðŸ˜‰

Have you just seen the picture of the offside on Chelseaâ€™s anlaysis laptop?

Standing round waiting for decision takes the pace off the game, it happened again tonight.
		
Click to expand...

No haven't seen any pictures on Chelsea's laptop no idea where I would see that is it any different to the var decision?

In due course the decisions will speed up, Kane's spell on the ground was far better at taking the pace off the game


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2019)

https://www.express.co.uk/sport/foo...-VAR-Tottenham-vs-Chelsea-Mauricio-Pochettino


Apologies for the express link.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			No haven't seen any pictures on Chelsea's laptop no idea where I would see that is it any different to the var decision?

In due course the decisions will speed up, Kane's spell on the ground was far better at taking the pace off the game 

Click to expand...

Massively different. The angle that VAR uses isnâ€™t accurate

I canâ€™t see how decision making will speed up.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



https://www.express.co.uk/sport/foo...-VAR-Tottenham-vs-Chelsea-Mauricio-Pochettino

Apologies for the express link.
		
Click to expand...

To me it looks as though one still is taken a frame or two later than the other still and that would account for Kane moving from onside to offside. It's difficult to tell as they are at different angles but in the two images it looks as though one image is the point that the Spurs' players foot contacts the ball and the other the ball has already started it's forward trajectory. I'm assuming that the original one is the correct image to use as that is the point that the pass it made....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I was talking with the lads at work the other day about how certain players have a particular way of diving.... I said that Kanes was to put feet together, legs dead straight and then swan dive..... It's the same technique every time.
		
Click to expand...

Coaching working


----------



## PieMan (Jan 8, 2019)

Doesn't really matter now does it? VAR awarded the pen, Spurs scored it, game finished 1-0, hopefully the Blues will get the result we deserved tonight. Oh for a goalscorer!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Doesn't really matter now does it? VAR awarded the pen, Spurs scored it, game finished 1-0, hopefully the Blues will get the result we deserved tonight. Oh for a goalscorer!
		
Click to expand...

Right now it doesnâ€™t, but I donâ€™t want our whole game being ruined with the introduction of an inaccurate VAR.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Right now it doesnâ€™t, but I donâ€™t want our whole game being ruined with the introduction of an inaccurate VAR.
		
Click to expand...

Depends what frame you want to believe I suppose.

I was under the impression var was going to be foolproof ,but is it really going to arguing that the ref was wrong to arguing var decision is wrong.

Something else my son told me tonight is that you can't be offside by any part of your body that can't score a goal , don't know if that's right or not.

Seems like they have made what used to be a simple rule into something far to complicated.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 9, 2019)

Interesting debates to be had, I thought it was a strange angle to analyse the offside from last night and this photo gives a different decision.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Depends what frame you want to believe I suppose.

I was under the impression var was going to be foolproof ,but is it really going to arguing that the ref was wrong to arguing var decision is wrong.

Something else my son told me tonight is that you can't be offside by any part of your body that can't score a goal , don't know if that's right or not.

Seems like they have made what used to be a simple rule into something far to complicated.
		
Click to expand...

Two different angles gives 2 different results. Whats the point in having technology that isnt conclusive 

Initially VAR was only supposed to be used for blatant and obvious decisions. Being "judged" offside by a minute margin isnt blatant nor obvious. VAR imo should only be used for mistaken identity, off the ball issues etc

Yes your son is right. Offside is pretty complicated right now.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 9, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Doesn't really matter now does it? VAR awarded the pen, Spurs scored it, game finished 1-0, hopefully the Blues will get the result we deserved tonight. Oh for a goalscorer!
		
Click to expand...

Think you have one I think he got 15 mins or so.
I also think if you play like that at home you will turn it around 
I like Pedro doesnâ€™t seem to get many starts these days?
My thoughts were onside.
Keeper should have been sent off.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Depends what frame you want to believe I suppose.

I was under the impression var was going to be foolproof ,but is it really going to arguing that the ref was wrong to arguing var decision is wrong.

Something else my son told me tonight is that you can't be offside by any part of your body that can't score a goal , don't know if that's right or not.

Seems like they have made what used to be a simple rule into something far to complicated.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Joe Cole said last night about offside and parts of the body you can't score with re. Kane's shoulder being offside! But I've seen many a 'header' clearly come off a shoulder and been given so yes it's complicated.

Anyway game over, 1-0 Spuds going into 2nd leg.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah great, letâ€™s spend millions on software just so no one on the GM forum moans  about the ref ðŸ˜‰

Have you just seen the picture of the offside on Chelseaâ€™s anlaysis laptop?

Standing round waiting for decision takes the pace off the game, it happened again tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I think the decision was right. Kane looks level with Azpilicueta, and the benefit of the doubt is supposed to be with the attacker. It did take too long though, they need to ensure it takes no longer than 60 seconds really. I think they probably thought "while we're looking let's look at the penalty call as well as the offside" but there was no need since that was stonewall.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Think you have one I think he got 15 mins or so.
I also think if you play like that at home you will turn it around
I like Pedro doesnâ€™t seem to get many starts these days?
My thoughts were onside.
Keeper should have been sent off.
		
Click to expand...

Giroud never going to be the 20+ goals a season man we desperately need. Pedro would've been more effective than Willian last night, but Hudson-Odoi showed he deserves to start ahead of them.

Yes a definite penalty and Kepa was lucky to stay on the pitch.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Keeper should have been sent off.
		
Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			Yes a definite penalty and Kepa was lucky to stay on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

In the old rules maybe, but not since they changed it last year or the year before. No double punishment of penalty & red anymore when a player has made a genuine attempt at the ball.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 9, 2019)

adam6177 said:



View attachment 26301


Interesting debates to be had, I thought it was a strange angle to analyse the offside from last night and this photo gives a different decision.
		
Click to expand...

You can clearly see the ball has left the players foot... that's why it looks offside in that picture.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			In the old rules maybe, but not since they changed it last year or the year before. No double punishment of penalty & red anymore when a player has made a genuine attempt at the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but debatable as to whether it was a genuine attempt at the ball.

Also your previous point on the pen being stonewall and the VAR looking at it, if Kepa had got a glove on the ball before his momentum taking him into Kane then again is that actually a penalty as he's made a save? So don't care how long it takes with a decision as long as it gets the right one, so benefit to the attacker with the offside; and confirmation of definite penalty with referee happy Kepa had made a genuine attempt at playing the ball so yellow card rather than red.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yes but debatable as to whether it was a genuine attempt at the ball.

Also your previous point on the pen being stonewall and the VAR looking at it, if Kepa had got a glove on the ball before his momentum taking him into Kane then again is that actually a penalty as he's made a save? So don't care how long it takes with a decision as long as it gets the right one, so benefit to the attacker with the offside; and confirmation of definite penalty with referee happy Kepa had made a genuine attempt at playing the ball so yellow card rather than red.
		
Click to expand...

I just wonder if there was no borderline offside call to make, and it was just the penalty decision, would he have gone to VAR or would he have been satisfied that it was a stonewall pen and simply awarded it? What I really DON'T want to happen when VAR comes in full time, is referees checking every single penalty they award on it just because it's there. But that was essentially what we saw at the World Cup - refs using it as a safety net. It should only be when they are genuinely not sure as they haven't seen it clearly.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think the decision was right. Kane looks level with Azpilicueta, and the benefit of the doubt is supposed to be with the attacker. It did take too long though, they need to ensure it takes no longer than 60 seconds really. I think they probably thought "while we're looking let's look at the penalty call as well as the offside" but there was no need since that was stonewall.
		
Click to expand...

I'm all for letting the game flow, it keeps the pace of play going etc

In real time i thought he was ON and i agree benefit of doubt should go strikers way but using VAR for offsides isnt the way we need football to go.

Fast forward 12months imagine how many stops we're going to have in games if all offsides are checked?? its pathetic, lets crack on with the game and use technology  were its needed. 

over 2 minutes was wasted yesterday and imo ruined the last 20mins of that 1st half. 

I think the bigger issue is the quality of refs we currently have, throw as much tech at it as you want weve still got Lee Mason, Kevin Friend et al


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm all for letting the game flow, it keeps the pace of play going etc

In real time i thought he was ON and i agree benefit of doubt should go strikers way but using VAR for offsides isnt the way we need football to go.

Fast forward 12months imagine how many stops we're going to have in games if all offsides are checked?? its pathetic, lets crack on with the game and use technology  were its needed.

over 2 minutes was wasted yesterday and imo ruined the last 20mins of that 1st half.

I think the bigger issue is the quality of refs we currently have, throw as much tech at it as you want weve still got Lee Mason, Kevin Friend et al
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it took 93 seconds, but it felt like longer. As I said above, and in agreement with you, the last thing we need is refs using VAR as a safety net and checking almost every decision they make. They should only be asking for it when neither they or the linesman had a clear view for whatever reason, and using their own judgement as much as possible.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2019)

adam6177 said:



View attachment 26301


Interesting debates to be had, I thought it was a strange angle to analyse the offside from last night and this photo gives a different decision.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at it from that angle, the linesman is in a perfect position. So it's hard to try and analyse how he got it wrong.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Depends what frame you want to believe I suppose.

I was under the impression var was going to be foolproof ,but is it really going to arguing that the ref was wrong to arguing var decision is wrong.

Something else my son told me tonight is that you can't be offside by any part of your body that can't score a goal , don't know if that's right or not.

Seems like they have made what used to be a simple rule into something far to complicated.
		
Click to expand...

You must be the only person that thinks that VAR would be foolproof.

In a game were tackling, handball (deliberate or not) and awarding of red and yellow cards are subjective, it can never be foolproof. I'm in favour of it (if done correctly) but it will never be 100% right, although should be able to minimise mistakes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2019)

VAR is ineviatably going to be used as a safety net, it is in rugby as far as I can make out. If the ref is going to be hammered for his decisions then why isn't he going to check a decision that leads to a goal or a potential sending off. If you don't want that then tell the tv companies to stop analysing games during and after. It's not going to happen so we need to accept that.

I think they need to emphasise and stick to the key phrase of clear and obvious. Also give the decision a time limit. If they can't resolve the issue in 90 seconds, last nights time frame, then it must not be clear and obvious so the original decision by the ref stands.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Depends what frame you want to believe I suppose.

I was under the impression var was going to be foolproof ,but is it really going to arguing that the ref was wrong to arguing var decision is wrong.

Something else my son told me tonight is that you can't be offside by any part of your body that can't score a goal , don't know if that's right or not.

Seems like they have made what used to be a simple rule into something far to complicated.
		
Click to expand...

Yes heâ€™s right but you can score with everything except your arm /hand .
Canâ€™t see how Lino can make that decision, if your arm is off but shoulder isnâ€™t.
Stupid rule and they have made it worse by the changes.
Now where have I heard that before?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2019)

Spurs are now saying March for the new stadium at the earliest. Surely the league at this stage say they have to remain at Wembley for the whole season. This is more than a stop gap and to be fair to all teams playing them away they should stay at Wembley. I was more sympathetic at the beginning but we have gone past that now.

This could all be academic of course, March at the earliest may mean June anyway.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2019)

If it is March, then the first game could be Arsenal. After the way Spurs fans trashed the Emirates when it opened, the game after this one could be months after. Probably best to leavebit a bit, then West Ham can trash it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2019)

Well looking at the VAR pictures it seems a complete mess tbh - the system is supposed to used when itâ€™s clear and obvious well looking at that there is no way itâ€™s clear and obvious , the angle looked all wrong and it wasnâ€™t in line with the linesman, yet the Chelsea picture was more in line with the play and he looked offside. And good old Kane with the salmon leap , the GK shouldnâ€™t be red carded - double jeopardy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			If it is March, then the first game could be Arsenal. After the way Spurs fans trashed the Emirates when it opened, the game after this one could be months after. Probably best to leavebit a bit, then West Ham can trash it.
		
Click to expand...

Never understood why "fans" do this to an opposing stadium.

Ours did at at OT a few times, and I think Celtic did it at Rangers, which is one of the reasons that the allocations started getting reduced, I think.

Knobhead behaviour.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Never understood why "fans" do this to an opposing stadium.

Ours did at at OT a few times, and I think Celtic did it at Rangers, which is one of the reasons that the allocations started getting reduced, I think.

Knobhead behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Well to be fair the new Spurs ground is the only place worth trashing in that area! Anyone 'trashing' anything around that area are actually making some improvements!! Took my Spurs supporting Aussie cousin to the Spurs shop when he was over last January (I refused to go in and stood outside) and he took one look at the surrounding area and said "Jeez mate; what an 'effing' s***hole"!!!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well looking at the VAR pictures it seems a complete mess tbh - the system is supposed to used when itâ€™s clear and obvious well looking at that there is no way itâ€™s clear and obvious , the angle looked all wrong and it wasnâ€™t in line with the linesman, yet the Chelsea picture was more in line with the play and he looked offside. And good old Kane with the salmon leap , the GK shouldnâ€™t be red carded - double jeopardy
		
Click to expand...

Surely if it was clear and obvious the ref and linesman wouldnâ€™t have needed var.
Least Kane got hit unlike Salah who dived when hardly touched.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			If it is March, then the first game could be Arsenal. After the way Spurs fans trashed the Emirates when it opened, the game after this one could be months after. Probably best to leavebit a bit, then West Ham can trash it.
		
Click to expand...

I never knew the spurs fans redecorated the Emirates ðŸ˜³


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I never knew the spurs fans redecorated the Emirates ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

They did the North bank revamp too.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 9, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Well to be fair the new Spurs ground is the only place worth trashing in that area! Anyone 'trashing' anything around that area are actually making some improvements!! Took my Spurs supporting Aussie cousin to the Spurs shop when he was over last January (I refused to go in and stood outside) and he took one look at the surrounding area and said "Jeez mate; what an 'effing' s***hole"!!!! 

Click to expand...

Yes, it's not the most pleasant of places. Sadly not reflected in 
the property prices.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Spurs are now saying March for the new stadium at the earliest. Surely the league at this stage say they have to remain at Wembley for the whole season. This is more than a stop gap and to be fair to all teams playing them away they should stay at Wembley. I was more sympathetic at the beginning but we have gone past that now.

This could all be academic of course, March at the earliest may mean June anyway.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt a nice penalty for late completion was negotiated by Mr Levy. 
That will go someway to reduce the price.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2019)

Jensen said:



			No doubt a nice penalty for late completion was negotiated by Mr Levy.
That will go someway to reduce the price.
		
Click to expand...

True but I'd bet you'd rather be in it. It must be frustrating.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well looking at the VAR pictures it seems a complete mess tbh - the system is supposed to used when itâ€™s clear and obvious well looking at that there is no way itâ€™s clear and obvious , the angle looked all wrong and it wasnâ€™t in line with the linesman, yet the Chelsea picture was more in line with the play and he looked offside. And good old Kane with the salmon leap , the GK shouldnâ€™t be red carded - double jeopardy
		
Click to expand...

The Chelsea picture is not that clear you would have to have a clear close up the moment it left his foot, I would doubt anyone could say for sure looking at those pictures


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2019)

AFC Wimbledon fans did a pretty good job on the stadium MK a few years back too on all accounts


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			The Chelsea picture is not that clear you would have to have a clear close up the moment it left his foot, I would doubt anyone could say for sure looking at those pictures
		
Click to expand...

What the Chelsea picture shows is that there is enough doubt there to show that VAR is not foolproof and last night was a complete farce in the use of it.

The angle the ref used wasnâ€™t in line with the play - the linesman was and he flagged for offside and the picture that Chelsea have shows there is a very good chance that Kane could have been offside - doubt there , should have stuck with the linesmanâ€™s call and offside but then VAR shouldnâ€™t be used for offsides I believe.

Also the players reacted to the linesman putting his flag up as well. 

And then there is Kaneâ€™s salmon dive - pretty poor

Have a feeling if it was a Chelsea player then the thinking would be different from yourself


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2019)

Players should only react to the refs whistle. Anything else would embarrass a schoolkid playing a game. If they stopped then they should be ashamed.

Kane had his leg taken away at speed. Not sure how you can question that.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What the Chelsea picture shows is that there is enough doubt there to show that VAR is not foolproof and last night was a complete farce in the use of it.

The angle the ref used wasnâ€™t in line with the play - *the linesman was and he flagged for offside* and the picture that Chelsea have shows there is a very good chance that Kane could have been offside - doubt there , should have stuck with the linesmanâ€™s call and offside but then VAR shouldnâ€™t be used for offsides I believe.

*Also the players reacted to the linesman putting his flag up as well.*

And then there is Kaneâ€™s salmon dive - pretty poor

Have a feeling if it was a Chelsea player then the thinking would be different from yourself
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen the video, but according to the BBC live text last night the linesman didn't flag for offside. Was that wrong?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I haven't seen the video, but according to the BBC live text last night the linesman didn't flag for offside. Was that wrong?
		
Click to expand...

IIRC the live commentary said the linesman has to put up his flag when the ref goes to VAR, I think they also said he hadn't been flagging for offside but I can't be 100% sure. The fact they checked for offside first was purely procedure if what tv said was correct. I thought the ref was a bit weak when challenged by the Chelsea players, he should have flashed a yellow once they persisted in remonstrating with him.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What the Chelsea picture shows is that there is enough doubt there to show that VAR is not foolproof and last night was a complete farce in the use of it.

The angle the ref used wasnâ€™t in line with the play - the linesman was and he flagged for offside and the picture that Chelsea have shows there is a very good chance that Kane could have been offside - doubt there , should have stuck with the linesmanâ€™s call and offside but then VAR shouldnâ€™t be used for offsides I believe.

Also the players reacted to the linesman putting his flag up as well.

And then there is Kaneâ€™s salmon dive - pretty poor

Have a feeling if it was a Chelsea player then the thinking would be different from yourself
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s pointless moaning about players diving Iâ€™ve criticized our players in the past for diving. 

All teams have players that dive including yours itâ€™s part of the game now.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2019)

Its mad that city _Alledgedly   u_sed to get 40,000 fans every week in Division 1 yet they cant fill their stadium for a semi finalðŸ¤”


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm starting to think Burton may not make it to the final...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 9, 2019)

8-0 and loads of time for more ,city are having a field day.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2019)

This is getting almost awkward to watch. Will they hit double figures?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 9, 2019)

Saddest thing is when the Burton players walk off knowing they have to play this lot again in two weeks! Still, I imagine that will largely be the youth team for City.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2019)

As daft as it seems, when we were 1-0 I thought we were rubbish, worst I had seen us play this year. Burton manager dropped a Major one by going to a flat back four in the second half. Mistake of Klopp proportions ðŸ˜

That aside had a nice hours natter on FB about Jake Buxton who played Centre Half for Burton. Knew him when he first started out at the mighty Stags. Knew his dad better through me mining career.


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Itâ€™s pointless moaning about players diving Iâ€™ve criticized our players in the past for diving.

All teams have players that dive including yours itâ€™s part of the game now.
		
Click to expand...

If you take that approach theyve won, the only way the game is rid of it is if fans keep criticising especially their own!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2019)

Just seen the goals again, and apart from the Zinchenko cross/goal it looks like KDBs header was the furthest goal out with most in the 6 yd box.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey, there could be a 10 nil upset in the reverse leg. Any thing is possible.

I am not putting any money on it, obvioisly. 

Good odds though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Hey, there could be a 10 nil upset in the reverse leg. Any thing is possible.

I am not putting any money on it, obvioisly.

Good odds though.
		
Click to expand...


All to play for


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			If you take that approach theyve won, the only way the game is rid of it is if fans keep criticising especially their own!
		
Click to expand...

That's never going to happen the fans are the last people to be listen to, and it's being drummed into fans by the pundits  that it's acceptable to go down with the slightest touch,and most fans are to fickle to criticise their own team.

Managers could stop diving but that won't happen, referees have a difficult job  players will dive if they think they will get away with it but at least some are being booked , maybe a straight  red might help.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 9, 2019)

Ramsey to Juventus done according to Sky, good move for the lad.


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Ramsey to Juventus done according to Sky, good move for the lad.
		
Click to expand...

its ok weve managed to keep Iwobi in the process. pass me more alcohol plse!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			As daft as it seems, when we were 1-0 I thought we were rubbish, worst I had seen us play this year. Burton manager dropped a Major one by going to a flat back four in the second half. Mistake of Klopp proportions ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but what do you suggest he should have done at 4-0 down by half time against the country's best team?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Ramsey to Juventus done according to Sky, good move for the lad.
		
Click to expand...

I was quite surprised at that actually. I thought he'd go somewhere where he could actually get in the team. Following in the footsteps of John Charles and Ian Rush though I guess. 

A lot of paper talk about Chelsea going for Callum Wilson. I thought they'd be going for a higher calibre to be honest. Good player, but good enough for top four? I'm not convinced. Obviously doesn't have a great injury record either.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I was quite surprised at that actually. I thought he'd go somewhere where he could actually get in the team. Following in the footsteps of John Charles and Ian Rush though I guess.

A lot of paper talk about Chelsea going for Callum Wilson. I thought they'd be going for a higher calibre to be honest. Good player, but good enough for top four? I'm not convinced. Obviously doesn't have a great injury record either.
		
Click to expand...

That screams of a classic short term, January panic buy. If he goes he will get a whopping pay rise and can sit next to Danny Drinkwater, and numerous others who have become forgotten men, on the bench and discuss what they can spend their money on beyond splinter removal therapy. Good money move, bad career move.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry but what do you suggest he should have done at 4-0 down by half time against the country's best team?
		
Click to expand...

By creating a back four, he made the game easier for City to exploit the spaces. Burton were not the only ones that have played five at the back. The second half was just an onslaught.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			By creating a back four, he made the game easier for City to exploit the spaces. Burton were not the only ones that have played five at the back. The second half was just an onslaught.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think the tactical decision had any effect. They conceded 3 in ten minutes in the first half. So 5 in the second half wasnâ€™t exactly a shock. Cityâ€™s team (and that of most top clubs) have players whoâ€™s wages are greater than Burtons entire purchase and running cost. 

My only surprise was how many first teamers played for city. If ever a development squad could have been used it was last night.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			My only surprise was how many first teamers played for city. If ever a development squad could have been used it was last night.
		
Click to expand...

Game is over as a contest now, play the development squad in the 2nd game ðŸ¤”


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



*I donâ€™t think the tactical decision had any effect.* They conceded 3 in ten minutes in the first half. So 5 in the second half wasnâ€™t exactly a shock. Cityâ€™s team (and that of most top clubs) have players whoâ€™s wages are greater than Burtons entire purchase and running cost.

My only surprise was how many first teamers played for city. If ever a development squad could have been used it was last night.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah this, obviously. There is absolutely zero he could have done prevent City scoring a hatful of goals. Similar to us v Tranmere last week, once you get the second half the smaller team is usually knackered from chasing shadows anyway so more space opens up regardless.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Ramsey to Juventus done according to Sky, good move for the lad.
		
Click to expand...

About time some of them tried their hand abroad, don't know why more don't do it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			My only surprise was how many first teamers played for city. If ever a development squad could have been used it was last night.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same but by doing this he has finished the tie as a contest and it frees up the second leg. I also looked at City's upcoming fixtures. They don't play until Monday now, they have a relatively light run after than, plenty of days off I mean, and killing the second leg frees up players a little later on. It makes a little more sense when you see the month ahead.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought the same but by doing this he has finished the tie as a contest and it frees up the second leg. I also looked at City's upcoming fixtures. They don't play until Monday now, they have a relatively light run after than, plenty of days off I mean, and killing the second leg frees up players a little later on. It makes a little more sense when you see the month ahead.
		
Click to expand...

For the first team I totally see the benefit. But, we already know how good the first team is. The reserves, youths or whoever plays the second leg will learn nothing imo. I mean how on Earth do you approach a 9nil lead?

That team could of had Foden at least in there. Unfortunately I fear city following Chelsea in being team that runs a youth team for profit. Sancho and Diaz(?) could be the replica mistakes to De Bruyne......

I saw Pep call for a second league like they have in Spain. Iâ€™m certainly against that. The top teams have enough of a cushion already.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Game is over as a contest now, play the development squad in the 2nd game ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

But that teaches them nothing. Players need to be tested in games that have something in the line.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			But that teaches them nothing. Players need to be tested in games that have something in the line.
		
Click to expand...

Would any high level team be tested by Burton Albion? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Would any high level team be tested by Burton Albion? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fair. Still feel the experience would be better for em but accept that cityâ€™s reserves would still of had plenty to get through.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That screams of a classic short term, January panic buy. If he goes he will get a whopping pay rise and can sit next to Danny Drinkwater, and numerous others who have become forgotten men, on the bench and discuss what they can spend their money on beyond splinter removal therapy. Good money move, bad career move.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite sure why a footie player should have a different mindset than the man on the street... Suggest, for the majority, an improved bank balance will be the first consideration... Never know what's around the corner in life...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Not quite sure why a footie player should have a different mindset than the man on the street... Suggest, for the majority, an improved bank balance will be the first consideration... Never know what's around the corner in life...
		
Click to expand...

I do get that, I really do. However he is of an age where surely you want to play, not just sit on the bench. After all, he will not be on peanuts and Bournemouth will have increased his pay in the last year or so. You are a long time retired and he could waste his prime years sat on the subs bench. It has happened time and time again at Chelsea in particular. Playing in the PL he will be on big money already, it will get bigger the more he scores whether at Bournemouth or another mid table team. Surely you want to look back on your career with some level of pride as well?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That screams of a classic short term, January panic buy. If he goes he will get a whopping pay rise and can sit next to Danny Drinkwater, and numerous others who have become forgotten men, on the bench and discuss what they can spend their money on beyond splinter removal therapy. Good money move, bad career move.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but there is no comparison at all to Drinkwater - just because they are English maybe but Drinkwater went to the club when it was already full of centre Mids and he was never going to force his way in - if they go for Wilson then he would be the best striker at the club - will score more than both Morata and Giroud and will play as the central striker most games. Seems actually a very good signing for Chelsea and far from short term gap filler - that is what Higuain would be. 

If Wilson went to Chelsea then that could be a player to give them the goals for a top four spot


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2019)

LP, I disagree but maybe we will get to see how it pans out if he does sign


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 10, 2019)

Agree with LP. If Wilson signs, he plays a lot. Morata is a busted flush and Giroud is second rate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			LP, I disagree but maybe we will get to see how it pans out if he does sign
		
Click to expand...

So if you have a choice of the three strikers - Morata , Giroud and Wilson 

You would have Wilson on the bench ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 10, 2019)

Also on the side of Wilson being a good signing. Wouldn't be comfortable paying Â£50m for him, but he's definitely a cut above Morata, who is apparently going to Sevilla anyway, so they need to replace him with someone and Wilson is a very good option. He's quick, strong, and more importantly scores goals.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So if you have a choice of the three strikers - Morata , Giroud and Wilson

You would have Wilson on the bench ?
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a different question. It also depends on how you are going to play. Against Spurs they had the young lad out right pinging in crosses that Giroud would die for. He hasn't had that level of service and ironically it was wasted as they played Hazard through the middle. Equally, Hazard plays well with Giroud as Giroud holds the ball and feeds him. To get the best out of Hazard you play Giroud, at the moment.

If they buy Wilson then you play him and see how he fits. If he does and he scores then he plays, that isn't a tricky decision. The original question though was would you pay Â£50m for Wilson and I would answer no to that. If they do I still believe come summer that Chelsea will go out and buy another striker, one that is unlikely to be available now. That striker will then take over and Wilson will take his seat on the bench. In my eyes they are talking about spending Â£50m for a player that they will get 4 months out of and will ultimately sell him on down the line for Â£15m-Â£20m. I don't think that is good business.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think that is a different question. It also depends on how you are going to play. Against Spurs they had the young lad out right pinging in crosses that Giroud would die for. He hasn't had that level of service and ironically it was wasted as they played Hazard through the middle. Equally, Hazard plays well with Giroud as Giroud holds the ball and feeds him. To get the best out of Hazard you play Giroud, at the moment.

If they buy Wilson then you play him and see how he fits. If he does and he scores then he plays, that isn't a tricky decision. The original question though was would you pay Â£50m for Wilson and I would answer no to that. If they do I still believe come summer that Chelsea will go out and buy another striker, one that is unlikely to be available now. That striker will then take over and Wilson will take his seat on the bench. In my eyes they are talking about spending Â£50m for a player that they will get 4 months out of and will ultimately sell him on down the line for Â£15m-Â£20m. I don't think that is good business.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are judging Wilson on other transfers that Chelsea have made over the years where as Wilson is actually a player , the only thing that has hampered him over the years is the injuries - that would the only question mark that stops a club paying what is prob the going rate these days for a guy who scores goals in the Prem and is still mid 20â€™s 

He is quick , skillful , can finish , can hold the Ball up , can play the wide areas , run the channels , play to balls over the top or get involved in the build up - if he does move and get a run in the team he will score goals for Chelsea. He isnâ€™t another Drinkwater and wouldnâ€™t warm the bench - the only risk is the knees and that is a big risk at Â£50mil but fully fit - excellent player.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2019)

Good luck to him if it happens.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Also on the side of Wilson being a good signing. Wouldn't be comfortable paying Â£50m for him, but he's definitely a cut above Morata, who is apparently going to Sevilla anyway, so they need to replace him with someone and Wilson is a very good option. He's quick, strong, and more importantly scores goals.
		
Click to expand...

Got to be honest, I've seen him numerous times and don't rate him at all. Bit of a Darren Bent, scores a few but in the end an absolute donkey 
Put it this way, when he played for England he looked waaaay out of his depth, imo of course


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So if you have a choice of the three strikers - Morata , Giroud and Wilson 

You would have Wilson on the bench ?
		
Click to expand...

On form and playing in a counter attacking team Wilson is on fire this season. That said heâ€™s yet to break double figures in the premierleague. So whilst he may be better than what they have (personally Iâ€™d start Giroud every week). I wouldnâ€™t be banking in him coming to a new team and style and guaranteeing top 4.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2019)

I find Wilson to be a bit of streaky form player, and he has a poor injury record with two cruciates in the last few years. I'm not sure that makes him a Â£50m player, but then you have to pay stupid money for any reasonable player now, and being English adds about Â£10m thanks to home grown quota. He's not the top drawer striker I'd expect a top four club to sign.

If they do sign him though, he'll definitely play, for the rest of this season at least. Next summer they might bring in a big name to usurp him, but for now he will start.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Got to be honest, I've seen him numerous times and don't rate him at all. Bit of a Darren Bent, scores a few but in the end an absolute donkey 
Put it this way, when he played for England he looked waaaay out of his depth, imo of course 

Click to expand...

Played one game - scored one goal , not bad for someone â€œwaaaaaay out of depthâ€ 



Papas1982 said:



			On form and playing in a counter attacking team Wilson is on fire this season. That said heâ€™s yet to break double figures in the premierleague. So whilst he may be better than what they have (personally Iâ€™d start Giroud every week). I wouldnâ€™t be banking in him coming to a new team and style and guaranteeing top 4.
		
Click to expand...

Injuries is whatâ€™s held him back so far and thatâ€™s the risk with him - as well as the serious ones itâ€™s a couple of niggling ones as well , get passed them and he will get double figures each season. , especially for a team thatâ€™s going to create him lots of chances.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played one game - scored one goal , not bad for someone â€œwaaaaaay out of depthâ€
		
Click to expand...

You really are hilarious sometimes


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played one game - scored one goal , not bad for someone â€œwaaaaaay out of depthâ€ 



Injuries is whatâ€™s held him back so far and thatâ€™s the risk with him - as well as the serious ones itâ€™s a couple of niggling ones as well , get passed them and he will get double figures each season. , especially for a team thatâ€™s going to create him lots of chances.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s still been playing 25 games plus. Having seen a fair bit of Chelsea, I donâ€™t think they create an abundance of chances. When was the last time they had a striker score 30 goals? Did Drogba maybe do it once? No matter the manager they always seem to rely on midfielders chipping in. 

Put it this way, if Liverpool were connected with him for Â£50m. Would you want him? Not as a replacement, just purely on price? I think if Chelsea off that, Bournemouth will take it and run.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Heâ€™s still been playing 25 games plus. Having seen a fair bit of Chelsea, I donâ€™t think they create an abundance of chances. When was the last time they had a striker score 30 goals? Did Drogba maybe do it once? No matter the manager they always seem to rely on midfielders chipping in.
		
Click to expand...

They still create more than Bournemouth though - I donâ€™t expect he would get 30 goals in a league season but I expect around 20 




			Put it this way, if Liverpool were connected with him for Â£50m. Would you want him? Not as a replacement, just purely on price? I think if Chelsea off that, Bournemouth will take it and run.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing that would put me off him would be the injuries , he isnâ€™t a Â£50mil player but then itâ€™s hard to judge what is a Â£50mil player these days - if someone can get you 20 goals a season whatâ€™s that worth to a team ?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Heâ€™s still been playing 25 games plus. Having seen a fair bit of Chelsea, I donâ€™t think they create an abundance of chances. When was the last time they had a striker score 30 goals? Did Drogba maybe do it once? No matter the manager they always seem to rely on midfielders chipping in.

Put it this way, if Liverpool were connected with him for Â£50m. Would you want him? Not as a replacement, just purely on price? I think if Chelsea off that, Bournemouth will take it and run.
		
Click to expand...

Last season he scored 9 in 31 appearances. I think 50m is a lot for someone who has not fully proved himself at the top level yet.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They still create more than Bournemouth though - I donâ€™t expect he would get 30 goals in a league season but I expect around 20 



The only thing that would put me off him would be the injuries , he isnâ€™t a Â£50mil player but then itâ€™s hard to judge what is a Â£50mil player these days - if someone can get you 20 goals a season whatâ€™s that worth to a team ?
		
Click to expand...

It would appear Â£50m is the price you can put on a 20 goal player ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Unfortunately like you mentioned, heâ€™s injured prone. So as much as talent raises price, that too should lower it imo. 

I guess part of it is down to the market though. I mean Â£30m bmouth can probably afford to refuse.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Heâ€™s still been playing 25 games plus. Having seen a fair bit of Chelsea, I donâ€™t think they create an abundance of chances. When was the last time they had a striker score 30 goals? Did Drogba maybe do it once? No matter the manager they always seem to rely on midfielders chipping in. 

Put it this way, if Liverpool were connected with him for Â£50m. Would you want him? Not as a replacement, just purely on price? I think if Chelsea off that, Bournemouth will take it and run.
		
Click to expand...

I heard a little rumour Liverpool were interested!
And fully fit I think he would fit us. Maybe the price and his injury history is a prob.
But who do you leave out.
I stress it was only a rumour.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I heard a little rumour Liverpool were interested!
And fully fit I think he would fit us. Maybe the price and his injury history is a prob.
But who do you leave out.
I stress it was only a rumour.
		
Click to expand...

Another Danny Ings? Ok at the lower end of the table but...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Another Danny Ings? Ok at the lower end of the table but...
		
Click to expand...

I quite like him but at that price I canâ€™t see it happening.
But never say never.
At the moment Bournemouth need him.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 10, 2019)

Arnautovic wants to go to China eh? Donâ€™t see the attraction even with that amount of money on the table.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Arnautovic wants to go to China eh? Donâ€™t see the attraction even with that amount of money on the table.
		
Click to expand...

A player in their prime who goes there is doing it purely for money. Each game will be a walk in the park for him against pub standard defences, so no challenge or prestige at all. Then again, you can't fault him for wanting to get as far away from West Ham as possible.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 10, 2019)

If he's keen to leave West Ham, would bloody love him at Everton. Just the sort of guy we need leading our line!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			If he's keen to leave West Ham, would bloody love him at Everton. Just the sort of guy we need leading our line!
		
Click to expand...

He has said he wants to win things and Champions League football - rules Everton out Iâ€™m afraid ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‰


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has said he wants to win things and Champions League football - rules Everton out Iâ€™m afraid ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Name a Chinese team in the champions league.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 10, 2019)

Say what you like about the Egyptian arm breaker,  but 100 career goals for a centre back is pretty amazing !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Say what you like about the Egyptian arm breaker,  but 100 career goals for a centre back is pretty amazing !
		
Click to expand...

His red card count is also quite impressive ðŸ˜‰

Quality player.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			A player in their prime who goes there is doing it purely for money. Each game will be a walk in the park for him against pub standard defences, so no challenge or prestige at all. Then again, you can't fault him for wanting to get as far away from West Ham as possible. 

Click to expand...

Definitely an interesting decision. I don't see how he'll get stretched and I don't know where the challenge lies for him. If he goes, I reckon two years and he'll get itch feet and want to move on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2019)

If he goes to China you can see why - Â£10m a year , double what West Ham are paying and it sets him up for life and he will know doubt at least have a chance of winning things over there


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I donâ€™t think the tactical decision had any effect. They conceded 3 in ten minutes in the first half. So 5 in the second half wasnâ€™t exactly a shock. Cityâ€™s team (and that of most top clubs) have players whoâ€™s wages are greater than Burtons entire purchase and running cost.

My only surprise was how many first teamers played for city. If ever a development squad could have been used it was last night.
		
Click to expand...

At the moment, it was said that City have at least 4games more this season than Liverpool. Apparantly PE/Coty wanted this semi won in the first leg so he could rest first teamers for the second. Going through the team. Walker has been Sane and D Silva were the only players that have been first choice over the last month.  None of the other nine have.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2019)

Pep has said he now has the chance to rest his first choice squad and I would suggest that'll stretch to the bench too and so definitely a second string for the second leg. It's understandable as this cup is the lowest priority. I still think this second string will nick another win


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 10, 2019)

Listening to talk sport an hour or so ago. They were on about Arsenal only being able to sign loan players. Said how shocking it was. Then said " the more they see the more they are in admiration of shiek Mansoors spending in and around City's ground".


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If he goes to China you can see why - Â£10 a year , double what West Ham are paying and it sets him up for life and he will know doubt at least have a chance of winning things over there
		
Click to expand...

Can you, unless money dominates his reason?

Surely there must be a professional pride and he must already be made for life.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can you, unless money dominates his reason?

Surely there must be a professional pride and he must already be made for life.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? The whole game is dominated by money and has been for ages , there arenâ€™t many people in this world that will turn down the chance to double their money - itâ€™s prob his last big contract in his career so he is going to maximise his wages. Money dominates 99% of players and prob managers


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 10, 2019)

I'd need more than Â£10 a year to move to China.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			At the moment, it was said that City have at least 4games more this season than Liverpool. Apparantly PE/Coty wanted this semi won in the first leg so he could rest first teamers for the second. Going through the team. Walker has been Sane and D Silva were the only players that have been first choice over the last month.  None of the other nine have.
		
Click to expand...

Being realistic Tashy, only the keeper, zinchenko and Garcia arenâ€™t first teamers. The rest may not start, but they are still involved. But my issue wasnâ€™t from a fitnes POV. Itâ€™s more that it didnâ€™t give enough of the youth players a chance. It says a lot about the faith Pep has in your youth is he doesnâ€™t think Burton could have been swept aside by any 11 you put out.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? The whole game is dominated by money and has been for ages , there arenâ€™t many people in this world that will turn down the chance to double their money - itâ€™s prob his last big contract in his career so he is going to maximise his wages. Money dominates 99% of players and prob managers
		
Click to expand...

Tbf I donâ€™t see the top clubs paying the reported Â£60m that West Ham have stated in the past. That said, he still has years to play at the top level and if he has aspirations of winnings things I canâ€™t see China sorting that. No top player is gonna list any trophyâ€™s won there with pride are they?

I understand if theyâ€™re 35 and going for the money, as some have done with the US, but Iâ€™m sure loads have ignored China as money isnâ€™t all they want.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? The whole game is dominated by money and has been for ages , there arenâ€™t many people in this world that will turn down the chance to double their money - itâ€™s prob his last big contract in his career so he is going to maximise his wages. Money dominates 99% of players and prob managers
		
Click to expand...

It is dominated by money but not every players necessarily picks the highest wage on offer.

Do you think some of the Spurs players could have kicked up a fuss in the last 1-2 years and earned an extra 40 and maybe even up to 100% more?

China is a career graveyard, fantastic money, but no real success on offer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf I donâ€™t see the top clubs paying the reported Â£60m that West Ham have stated in the past. That said, he still has years to play at the top level and if he has aspirations of winnings things I canâ€™t see China sorting that. No top player is gonna list any trophyâ€™s won there with pride are they?

I understand if theyâ€™re 35 and going for the money, as some have done with the US, but Iâ€™m sure loads have ignored China as money isnâ€™t all they want.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the list of players that have gone to China to pick up massive wages and that are in the prime - pride ? Sorry but itâ€™s long gone in the sport now letâ€™s be honest with ourselves here - the players first and foremost are going to look after themselves 


Liverbirdie said:



			It is dominated by money but not every players necessarily picks the highest wage on offer.

Do you think some of the Spurs players could have kicked up a fuss in the last 1-2 years and earned an extra 40 and maybe even up to 100% more?

China is a career graveyard, fantastic money, but no real success on offer.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same Spurs players who have all signed some very big new contacts to give themselves some nice wages - and the other Spurs players that are looking to also leave because of not signing extra long contracts 

Kane etc have all been given nice big new juicy contracts - but if Madrid etc come calling with big wages they are going to want to go same with Eriksen etc but a lot of them already got their extra 100% - was is Â£62 mil contract for Kane ?

Dembele already on his way without signing one , Aldwrwied will be the next one 

You donâ€™t find many players turning down the bigger money letâ€™s be honest here.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you seen the list of players that have gone to China to pick up massive wages and that are in the prime - pride ? Sorry but itâ€™s long gone in the sport now letâ€™s be honest with ourselves here - the players first and foremost are going to look after themselves


Is that the same Spurs players who have all signed some very big new contacts to give themselves some nice wages - and the other Spurs players that are looking to also leave because of not signing extra long contracts

Kane etc have all been given nice big new juicy contracts - but if Madrid etc come calling with big wages they are going to want to go same with Eriksen etc but a lot of them already got their extra 100% - was is Â£62 mil contract for Kane ?

Dembele already on his way without signing one , Aldwrwied will be the next one

You donâ€™t find many players turning down the bigger money letâ€™s be honest here.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not saying that players dont chase bigger wages, just that in EVERY case that they just pick who offers the most, and all of the time. You make it sound automatic.

An argument you have used in the past, when related to Liverpool.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you seen the list of players that have gone to China to pick up massive wages and that are in the prime - pride ? Sorry but itâ€™s long gone in the sport now letâ€™s be honest with ourselves here - the players first and foremost are going to look after themselves
		
Click to expand...

When Pelle left us for China he went for rumoured 300k a week. Now just in the prem there are probably 100 players better than him still on less than 50k. If all players or even most went just for money a lot would have followed. 

From my memory there arenâ€™t many players that have left top clubs when in their prime to go to China. Just a selection of players who most werenâ€™t surprised by.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			When Pelle left us for China he went for rumoured 300k a week. Now just in the prem there are probably 100 players better than him still on less than 50k. If all players or even most went just for money a lot would have followed.

From my memory there arenâ€™t many players that have left top clubs when in their prime to go to China. Just a selection of players who most werenâ€™t surprised by.
		
Click to expand...

You only need to look at the list of players from Carrasco to Gaitan , Oscar , Hulk , Teixeria ( who turned us down for them ) , Lavezzi , Pato - plus many more top players who could be playing CL football but wouldnâ€™t get as much money for it. Recent rule changes has slowed it down because at one stage the clubs were going to be full of high paid foreign players - 

There are the odd player coming to their career end who has turned the move down people like Rooney and Ibrahimovich

Itâ€™s a shame that football has got that way but if Arnautovic goes to China itâ€™s clear to see why when he can get a damn sight more money than a Prem club is going to pay him


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You only need to look at the list of players from Carrasco to Gaitan , Oscar , Hulk , Teixeria ( who turned us down for them ) , Lavezzi , Pato - plus many more top players who could be playing CL football but wouldnâ€™t get as much money for it. Recent rule changes has slowed it down because at one stage the clubs were going to be full of high paid foreign players - 

There are the odd player coming to their career end who has turned the move down people like Rooney and Ibrahimovich

Itâ€™s a shame that football has got that way but if Arnautovic goes to China itâ€™s clear to see why when he can get a damn sight more money than a Prem club is going to pay him
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely donâ€™t see a club bigger than the ones they left coming in for them. Teixeria maybe the exception to the rule, but pato, hulk, Oscar, Haitian and lavezzi were imo on the decline and would have had to make a step down to get regular football and with that likely less money. So I accept they chose money first, but they werenâ€™t players where the idea of success and pride go hand in hand imo


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Being realistic Tashy, only the keeper, zinchenko and Garcia arenâ€™t first teamers. The rest may not start, but they are still involved. But my issue wasnâ€™t from a fitnes POV. Itâ€™s more that it didnâ€™t give enough of the youth players a chance. It says a lot about the faith Pep has in your youth is he doesnâ€™t think Burton could have been swept aside by any 11 you put out.
		
Click to expand...

Keeper 2nd choice,
Walker, not played for a 2-3 weeks, been woefully out of form, Danilo keeping him on bench,
Otamendi, behind Stones, Laporte and Kompany.
centre half, Debut on 18th birthday.
Zinchenko, third choice left back, he's a midfielder
Sane, 1st choice.
Silva, 1st choice
Gundoghan, 2nd choice.
KDB, coming back from injury req match fitness
Mahrez, behind Stirling.
Jesus, behind Aguero.


Pep put out a team that should of won the tie in the first leg and he has. If he dosent play youngsters in the second leg then I will understand the critisism.
Re Burton, it could be easy with hindsight to say any eleven should of mullered them, but Pep was quite respectful in putting out an 11 that did a job. Don't think anyone could accuse him of being disrespectful of playing youth players in the second leg. Re youth players City are the only U 21's team left in the check a trade comp, so City have enough good young un's. I trust Pep as to as and when he plays them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Keeper 2nd choice,
Walker, not played for a 2-3 weeks, been woefully out of form, Danilo keeping him on bench,
Otamendi, behind Stones, Laporte and Kompany.
centre half, Debut on 18th birthday.
Zinchenko, third choice left back, he's a midfielder
Sane, 1st choice.
Silva, 1st choice
Gundoghan, 2nd choice.
KDB, coming back from injury req match fitness
Mahrez, behind Stirling.
Jesus, behind Aguero.


Pep put out a team that should of won the tie in the first leg and he has. If he dosent play youngsters in the second leg then I will understand the critisism.
Re Burton, it could be easy with hindsight to say any eleven should of mullered them, but Pep was quite respectful in putting out an 11 that did a job. Don't think anyone could accuse him of being disrespectful of playing youth players in the second leg. Re youth players City are the only U 21's team left in the check a trade comp, so City have enough good young un's. I trust Pep as to as and when he plays them.
		
Click to expand...

1st or 2nd choice, theyâ€™re still first teamers. Any suggestion otherwise is spin. 

Do you genuinely think your youth team will learn anything when starting with a 9nil lead?

As to Pep and the youth, I hope youâ€™re right as itâ€™ll be good for English football. But I wouldnâ€™t say his track record for promoting from within is that spectacular.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You only need to look at the list of players from Carrasco to Gaitan , Oscar , Hulk , Teixeria ( who turned us down for them ) , Lavezzi , Pato - plus many more top players who could be playing CL football but wouldnâ€™t get as much money for it. Recent rule changes has slowed it down because at one stage the clubs were going to be full of high paid foreign players - 

There are the odd player coming to their career end who has turned the move down people like Rooney and Ibrahimovich

Itâ€™s a shame that football has got that way but if Arnautovic goes to China itâ€™s clear to see why when he can get a damn sight more money than a Prem club is going to pay him
		
Click to expand...

I think for some players, particularly South Americans who may have come from poor backgrounds, making as much money as possible is a big factor for them. It does seem to be mostly South Americans who have gone over there.

If Arnautovic does go there I would lose a bit of respect for him. Making 300k a week if all fine and good, but he could make 150k and play in an actual competitive league and remain a household name. If he goes it just means he doesn't care at all about prestige and playing at the top level. I never begrudge a player moving for more money if they're staying in a competitive league. But to use a golf analogy it would be like if someone offered Rory a massive appearance fee to go play in a par 3 course against some club golfers every weekend, and he took it. Surely as a sportsman you enjoy the challenge of taking on quality opposition and beating them, not simply getting paid.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If he goes to China you can see why - Â£10m a year , double what West Ham are paying and it sets him up for life and he will know doubt at least have a chance of winning things over there
		
Click to expand...

Just greed Â£5 mil a year not enough.?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			1st or 2nd choice, theyâ€™re still first teamers. Any suggestion otherwise is spin.

Do you genuinely think your youth team will learn anything when starting with a 9nil lead?

As to Pep and the youth, I hope youâ€™re right as itâ€™ll be good for English football. But I wouldnâ€™t say his track record for promoting from within is that spectacular.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is both PSG and last night Barcelona suffered shock defeats in there cups, ? Underestimated opposition.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Trouble is both PSG and last night Barcelona suffered shock defeats in there cups, ? Underestimated opposition.
		
Click to expand...

Lets be honest Tashy, you wanna see the best in City and Pep and thats fine.

*BUT, *PSG and Barca both lost to top flight teams. You were playing a team a League 1 team. The comparisons aren't even close.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Lets be honest Tashy, you wanna see the best in City and Pep and thats fine.

*BUT, *PSG and Barca both lost to top flight teams. You were playing a team a League 1 team. The comparisons aren't even close.
		
Click to expand...

For years and years teams have, quite rightly IMO, got a lot of stick for devaluing the competition by fielding weakened teams in the cups. Am I reading this right, that we are now criticising Man City for playing too strong a team?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 11, 2019)

sam85 said:



			For years and years teams have, quite rightly IMO, got a lot of stick for devaluing the competition by fielding weakened teams in the cups. Am I reading this right, that we are now criticising Man City for playing too strong a team?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I can't say i've ever openly criticised a team for player a mixed squad in the league cup. But i'd have thought that a team such as city would have been able to mix it up more to give their heralded youngsters a chance. 

I have far more issue with big clubs snapping up talent and then wasting them than i do with a big club playing a weakened team.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Trouble is both PSG and last night Barcelona suffered shock defeats in there cups, ? Underestimated opposition.
		
Click to expand...

It would be shock of seismic proportions akin to me hitting single figures if a City development team or reserve side lost a 9 goal lead. I don't think it's a case of underestimating opposition but it's a dead tie now. Even if Burton were to play a full strength side I can't see it being anywhere near enough.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It would be shock of seismic proportions akin to me hitting single figures if a City development team or reserve side lost a 9 goal lead. I don't think it's a case of underestimating opposition but it's a dead tie now. Even if Burton were to play a full strength side I can't see it being anywhere near enough.
		
Click to expand...

City could probably field only eight players and still not lose the game 10-0.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			City could probably field only eight players and still not lose the game 10-0.
		
Click to expand...

They would with me in the team. ðŸ˜


----------



## sam85 (Jan 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yep. I can't say i've ever openly criticised a team for player a mixed squad in the league cup. But i'd have thought that a team such as city would have been able to mix it up more to give their heralded youngsters a chance.

I have far more issue with big clubs snapping up talent and then wasting them than i do with a big club playing a weakened team.
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own I guess. I accept times move on but growing up as a kid I can remember the Coca Cola cup being a big competition that everyone genuinely wanted to win.  Competitions such as this and the FA Cup have gone down in importance as more and more teams field weakened sides.  This was a semi-final, if teams like Man City cant be arsed at this stage of the competition then we may as well scrap the competition altogether.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 11, 2019)

sam85 said:



			For years and years teams have, quite rightly IMO, got a lot of stick for devaluing the competition by fielding weakened teams in the cups. Am I reading this right, that we are now criticising Man City for playing too strong a team?
		
Click to expand...

I think the only critical things I have seen is around Foden - a lot of smoke has been blown up his backside about him being the next big hope for England so why didnâ€™t he start ? It seems that the younger players look to leave quickly at City as itâ€™s hard to be given chances to prove themselves. But talk of City being disrespectful because they smashed them is pretty poor


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 11, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Each to their own I guess. I accept times move on but growing up as a kid I can remember the Coca Cola cup being a big competition that everyone genuinely wanted to win.  Competitions such as this and the FA Cup have gone down in importance as more and more teams field weakened sides.  This was a semi-final, if teams like Man City cant be arsed at this stage of the competition then we may as well scrap the competition altogether.
		
Click to expand...

I remember those times too, teams had squads of 16 or so players who were realistically gonna play. So the use of reserves was a little bit unexpected. Nowadays clubs have 25. So rotation is to be expected i guess. 

Imo, the top clubs not giving youth a chance will do more harm to the game, than giving said youth a run out in the cup.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think the only critical things I have seen is around Foden - a lot of smoke has been blown up his backside about him being the next big hope for England so why didnâ€™t he start ? It seems that the younger players look to leave quickly at City as itâ€™s hard to be given chances to prove themselves. But talk of City being disrespectful because they smashed them is pretty poor
		
Click to expand...

I just find it truly bizarre that Pep is getting criticised for his team selection after his side has just won a semi final first leg 9-0.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			They would with me in the team. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s going to far.
Just made me think though , play a weakened side get criticism, play a full strength team get criticised.
The life of a prem manager he canâ€™t win.
At the end of the day Pep is manager and what he says goes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2019)

I donâ€™t see arnie leaving us for china

He was rumoured to be top of Joseâ€™s list for January but with him gone no one is interested.. his brother is his agent and always leaks rubbish stories to get better deal

He will be offered an improved deal im sure

Doubt the bid is even serious


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2019)

Wonder if we will be seeing durty Leeds back in the prem next season?

Melwood will need a bigger wall........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wonder if we will be seeing durty Leeds back in the prem next season?

Melwood will need a bigger wall........

Click to expand...

What was that all about, sending a spy to the Derby training ground https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46840353 Apparently he's done it before.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What was that all about, sending a spy to the Derby training ground https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46840353 Apparently he's done it before.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking news.

Seen his interview after the match, still not sure if he was embarrassed or defiant about it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 11, 2019)

I doubt he cares one bit, and the Leeds fans certainly don't. Not sure if I see anything necessarily wrong with it, certainly not something worth making a big fuss about, think it was more a tactic to rile Derby/Lampard up than to get info on them, would learn more from watching their games than sending a spy to the training ground. Probably shouldn't have done it, but it's not illegal, just not particularly sporting, doesn't seem like Bielsa cares too much about that though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shocking news.

Seen his interview after the match, still not sure if he was embarrassed or defiant about it.
		
Click to expand...

I think he's put out a trite apology of sorts but as he's said its a "tactic" from his days with Argentina. I wonder if the FA will investigate and fine the club


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What was that all about, sending a spy to the Derby training ground https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46840353 Apparently he's done it before.
		
Click to expand...

Get him in front of the firing squad.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wonder if we will be seeing durty Leeds back in the prem next season?

Melwood will need a bigger wall........

Click to expand...

But how will the press that get the leaked storyâ€™s get the pics? 
Like the ones used to get Fowler bombed out of the club?


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Get him in front of the firing squad.
		
Click to expand...

Massive hamming up from Sky. Cringeworthy. 

I


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Massive hamming up from Sky. Cringeworthy.

I
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s embarrassing. 
Sadly itâ€™s the world we live in. 
Over sensitive pc snowflakes ðŸ¤«


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2019)

Coward crowd in tonight.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 11, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083834056645709824
Good tweet. Media kicking up a fuss but would happily leak Southgate's squad selection days before a huge game giving our opposition intel on the team. Jermaine Jenas is saying they should be deducted points, it's farcical. Mountain being made of a molehill. I'm sure Lampard wasn't too fussed about it when he was working under Jose who had AVB going out leading the "Opponent Observation Department" and they were winning titles.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 12, 2019)

So where does one draw the line re spy gate. " it's ok til you get caught".

It's cheating, golfers saying it's ok don't sit right with me. Don't think the FA will leave it there. How can they. What precedent does it set.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 12, 2019)

What did the spy actually discover, which coloured cones they were using and kit they were wearing?  I can't believe you would learn much  watching other teams players training.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 12, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			What did the spy actually discover, which coloured cones they were using and kit they were wearing?  I can't believe you would learn much  watching other teams players training.
		
Click to expand...

If they are doing set piece plays, you could learn a lotðŸ‘


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			If they are doing set piece plays, you could learn a lotðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I suppose so, but most teams just seem to stick into the box anyway for the goalie to catch.


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think he's put out a trite apology of sorts but as he's said its a "tactic" from his days with

Argentina.* I wonder if the FA will investigate and fine the club*

Click to expand...




Tashyboy said:



			So where does one draw the line re spy gate. " it's ok til you get caught".

*It's cheating, *golfers saying it's ok don't sit right with me. Don't think the FA will leave it there. How can they. What precedent does it set.
		
Click to expand...

From what I understand, they actually broke no rules ................................. therefore didn't cheat and can't be punished.
However, it's certainly an underhand stunt that I'd be ashamed of, and for what?
As Dan2501 said, surely they'd learn more by watching DVDs of previous Derby County games.
The only thing they could learn would have been potential starting eleven and set piece routines .................................... maybe.
Dirty Leeds acting dirty, who would have thought!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 12, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			I suppose so, but most teams just seem to stick into the box anyway for the goalie to catch. 

Click to expand...

Leave City outta this one ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			From what I understand, they actually broke no rules ................................. therefore didn't cheat and can't be punished.
However, it's certainly an underhand stunt that I'd be ashamed of, and for what?
As Dan2501 said, surely they'd learn more by watching DVDs of previous Derby County games.
The only thing they could learn would have been potential starting eleven and set piece routines .................................... maybe.
Dirty Leeds acting dirty, who would have thought!
		
Click to expand...

As you say Slime. Why didnt they watch videos like they do for penaltys etc. Remember watching the amazon series about City. Pep had a tactics coach that analysed teams. The bit about analysing Liverpool was excellent. Although it never helped us. When he was giving out orders pre game he said â€œthere doing this this and thisâ€. â€œSo we will do thisâ€. Its differant if you say â€œ we know there gonna do this this and this, coz we have seen themâ€. The tactical side of a game i enjoy. Like when i mentioned earlier in this thread about Burton going to a flat back four. Relegate dirty leeds to northern Prem i say ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 12, 2019)

Interesting to see Nasri start at the first opportunity in the league for West Ham. Be interesting to see how he plays.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 12, 2019)

Whose idea was it to give Jack Wilshere a job on TV? Personality of a dead fish, utterly miserable, doesn't say anything interesting. Dull as dishwater build-up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			What did the spy actually discover, which coloured cones they were using and kit they were wearing?  I can't believe you would learn much  watching other teams players training.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?

Formation, personnel, set plays, weaknesses they have spotted in your play that they will  look to expose.

Have you not asked yourself that if nothing tangible could be gained, why would Bielsa have sent him in the first place?

I'm not under any illusions that similar hasnt gone on before, but you dont send someone to the opponents training ground by accident and its how blase Bielsa has been about it.

Maybe the ones accepting it are also ones who use the language of cheating in other things football-related, also.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Whose idea was it to give Jack Wilshere a job on TV? Personality of a dead fish, utterly miserable, doesn't say anything interesting. Dull as dishwater build-up.
		
Click to expand...

The same who employed Paul Scholes, Michael Owen and Alan Smith?


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Whose idea was it to give Jack Wilshere a job on TV? Personality of a dead fish, utterly miserable, doesn't say anything interesting. Dull as dishwater build-up.
		
Click to expand...

Im no Redknapp fan but he must be asking what he did to deserve being in the middle of this line up!

See were leaving our best 2 midfielders on the bench again  on the plus side seems we have some "defenders" returning


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			Im no Redknapp fan but he must be asking what he did to deserve being in the middle of this line up!
		
Click to expand...

Haha yep, been one of the worst build ups I've watched to a game this season, dreadful stuff.


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha yep, been one of the worst build ups I've watched to a game this season, dreadful stuff.
		
Click to expand...

goes from bad to bad with Alan Smiths introduction lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 12, 2019)

Kolasinac is going to be in to score any minute here. Antonio's not tracking back, Zabaleta is drifting infield with Iwobi and it's leaving Kolasinac in a massive gap down the left everytime Arsenal attack.


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Kolasinac is going to be in to score any minute here. Antonio's not tracking back, Zabaleta is drifting infield with Iwobi and it's leaving Kolasinac in a massive gap down the left everytime Arsenal attack.
		
Click to expand...

shame he tried to feed Iwobi when he did


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 12, 2019)

It seems like the players had the pre-match build up on in the dressing room. Feels so flat, been a proper rubbish first half this.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 12, 2019)

have watched this dross so far and its been absolutely crap. no urgency from anyone on the pitch from both sides ,its like a training session
 and this is supposedly the best league in the world . ,dont say much for the rest does it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			It seems like the players had the pre-match build up on in the dressing room. Feels so flat, been a proper rubbish first half this.
		
Click to expand...

Normally kicks on in the second half

Some bright points like Antonioâ€™s raw power and seeing Anderson, arnie and nasri interplay well a few times

No end product yet but arsenal will tire at the back and their strike force will get a chance

Cue a 3-3 draw lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

Rices first ever goal for west ham

Cheeky little assist for Nasri (bold dream team move last week) and will anger the arsenal fans who been booing him all game


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Rices first ever goal for west ham

Cheeky little assist for Nasri (bold dream team move last week) and will anger the arsenal fans who been booing him all game
		
Click to expand...

no anger here, got what were deserved so far. as for booing Nasri Ive been saving mine for Iwobi  (get ramsey on ffs and not for lacazette!)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			no anger here, got what were deserved so far. as for booing Nasri Ive been saving mine for Iwobi  (get ramsey on ffs and not for lacazette!)
		
Click to expand...

I never forget going to arsenal vs city in the league cup a few years ago just after he went there

Iâ€™ve never heard abuse like it for him

Considering Iâ€™ve heard West Ham abuse lampard and Defoe that says something lol


----------



## pendodave (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm old enough to have seen Ince back for yernighted at upton park. A light smattering of applause it wasn't....


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2019)

Arnautovic saying goodbye there?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 12, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			I suppose so, but most teams just seem to stick into the box anyway for the goalie to catch. 

Click to expand...

Canâ€™t agree here most teams donâ€™t get it past the first defender.
The standard of free kicks and corners has been awful in the prem lately.


----------



## fundy (Jan 12, 2019)

fair play to West Ham, deserved the win

looks like the honeymoon period is over and results are regressing to the mean. sides have worked out that marking Aubameyang out of the game blunts Arsenal massively and the side hes picking doesnt have the formation or creativity to break sides doing this down. midfield balance looks horribly wrong game after game and not sure any of them know what their role is supposed to be (its as if anyone central is just to sit and hold predominantly). could do with Ozil back thats for sure especially if Ramsey is going to continue being a bit player

on the plus side we might getting a couple in on loan in the window lol


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			As you say Slime. Why didnt they watch videos like they do for penaltys etc. Remember watching the amazon series about City. Pep had a tactics coach that analysed teams. The bit about analysing Liverpool was excellent. Although it never helped us. When he was giving out orders pre game he said â€œthere doing this this and thisâ€. â€œSo we will do thisâ€. Its differant if you say â€œ we know there gonna do this this and this, coz we have seen themâ€. The tactical side of a game i enjoy. Like when i mentioned earlier in this thread about Burton going to a flat back four. Relegate dirty leeds to northern Prem i say ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

City are one of the dirty teams fouling everyone to break up play, they do it so well not many people notice it.
They are so good going forward though that not many criticise them for this aspect of their play.
So pot and kettle me thinks Tashy lad.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

Very delighted with the win

Mainly because loud month gunner at work will lose his mind

Brother in law round later (gunner)
Cousins round later (gunners)

I can have the bragging rights for the day


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 12, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			City are one of the dirty teams fouling everyone to break up play, they do it so well not many people notice it.
They are so good going forward though that not many criticise them for this aspect of their play.
So pot and kettle me thinks Tashy lad.
		
Click to expand...

Everybody notices it, and there in is something for clubs to exploit, don't you think refs could be put under more pressure from players when it happens. Don't you think that message should be passed on from manager to players. In the same sense, opposing teams have the same opportunity to do it to City. If you need a spy to see what City do, I would suggest an oppsing teams manager has been in a coma for three years.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 12, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			have watched this dross so far and its been absolutely crap. no urgency from anyone on the pitch from both sides ,its like a training session
and this is supposedly the best league in the world . ,dont say much for the rest does it.
		
Click to expand...

That's what happens when both teams spy on one another, it nullifys everything. ðŸ˜


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Very delighted with the win

Mainly because loud month gunner at work will lose his mind

Brother in law round later (gunner)
Cousins round later (gunners)

I can have the bragging rights for the day
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy! 

Declan Rice is class, further confirmation of that today.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Enjoy!

Declan Rice is class, further confirmation of that today.
		
Click to expand...

Came back well from that missed free header in the first half

However it was his moping up play today that was exceptional 

Stopped a certain goal with that nick away


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 12, 2019)

Declan Rice will be the next Bridges, Cadamarteri, Jones, Macheda et al.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 12, 2019)

Good win for the golden boys at Selhurst this afternoon. 
6 points off them this season, thank you very much.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Everybody notices it, and there in is something for clubs to exploit, don't you think refs could be put under more pressure from players when it happens. Don't you think that message should be passed on from manager to players. In the same sense, opposing teams have the same opportunity to do it to City. If you need a spy to see what City do, I would suggest an oppsing teams manager has been in a coma for three years.
		
Click to expand...

Clubs were told not to complain to refs on the pitch.
This has been ignored by and large.

Cityâ€™s players are that good going forward the opposition canâ€™t catch them to foul them never mind tackle them.
You are very good to watch except for the cynical fouling.
Donâ€™t get me wrong I know everyone does it ,but it needs stopping imo.

I do think this spying lark is blown up.
Teams need to start playing their own game and stop worrying about the opposition.
If you get beat you get beat.
But money and pressure not to be beaten has changed this mindset.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Declan Rice will be the next Bridges, Cadamarteri, Jones, Macheda et al.
		
Click to expand...

Very doubtful. He already has 55 premier league games is it.. improving with every game.. only 19. Will go from strength to strength 

Only injuries will stop him


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Very doubtful. He already has 55 premier league games is it.. improving with every game.. only 19. Will go from strength to strength

Only injuries will stop him
		
Click to expand...

I love when people make statements like this and are almost always totally wrong.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Declan Rice will be the next Bridges, Cadamarteri, Jones, Macheda et al.
		
Click to expand...

Having just talked about others making statements, you might want to put some tippex on this one above.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Having just talked about others making statements, you might want to put some tippex on this one above.
		
Click to expand...

Give it two years. Another Freddie Sears in the making.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Give it two years. Another Freddie Sears in the making.
		
Click to expand...

Sears has carved out a decent career in the championship

Premier league isnâ€™t the be all and end all of football

However rice is a very good player and unless we press on as a club he will be a good player for someone else


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Give it two years. Another Freddie Sears in the making.
		
Click to expand...

Statistically you are of course right. Numerous players are heralded and vanish. I would say thought that Rice has played more consistently and regularly than the likes you mention above. Not just short fleeting exploits that gained excessive platitudes.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sears has carved out a decent career in the championship

Premier league isnâ€™t the be all and end all of football

However rice is a very good player and unless we press on as a club he will be a good player for someone else
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a difference bewteen ending up like Sears though (a striker with a scoring record that would make look Shane long look decent) and predicting a player can end up and a top four club.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Bit of a difference bewteen ending up like Sears though (a striker with a scoring record that would make look Shane long look decent) and predicting a player can end up and a top four club.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, sears has become more of a winger hence his record tho

However rice does look class. Looked decent enough in defence last year but this season he is making head lines


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Very true, sears has become more of a *winger* hence his record tho

However rice does look class. Looked decent enough in defence last year but this season he is making head lines
		
Click to expand...

I think your fondness may be ruling your head a little there, even as a winger now. He started as a striker and has scored less than 60 goals in 300 games, most of which are in league one or the championship. I mean, as you say the prem inst the be all, but that's quite a lot less than was expected of him.

Re Rice, my West Ham mates all rave about him, but i don't see quite the same media buzz for hi as other young English talent. That could be a good thing though tbf.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Paul James an Davy Papas giving it loads cos their teams won. Canâ€™t stand people who only come on here when they win! 

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ up the reds...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 12, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Paul James an Davy Papas giving it loads cos their teams won. Canâ€™t stand people who only come on here when they win!

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ up the reds...
		
Click to expand...

I'll have you know I've commented on here more than 4 times


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2019)

Fulham find fresh ways of letting me down but two on goals is a new one, even in my long and usually painful years of following them. Five points off safety and can't see Ranieri getting us out of the mess now


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Paul James an Davy Papas giving it loads cos their teams won. Canâ€™t stand people who only come on here when they win!

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ up the reds...
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m always on here.. lol genius


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think your fondness may be ruling your head a little there, even as a winger now. He started as a striker and has scored less than 60 goals in 300 games, most of which are in league one or the championship. I mean, as you say the prem inst the be all, but that's quite a lot less than was expected of him.

Re Rice, my West Ham mates all rave about him, but i don't see quite the same media buzz for hi as other young English talent. That could be a good thing though tbf.
		
Click to expand...

Not fond of sears at all I never rated him at West Ham however respect he has carved out a career for himself


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Not fond of sears at all I never rated him at West Ham however respect he has carved out a career for himself
		
Click to expand...

He did well for us. 28 goals in 91 appearances. A goal every three games (ish) is a pretty good return. He's a good goal scorer at League 1 level. Not convinced he's got enough quality for any higher than that. I think 29 goals in 157 games at Ipswich shows he's not quite good enough to be a club's main goal scorer at Championship level.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Not fond of sears at all I never rated him at West Ham however respect he has carved out a career for himself
		
Click to expand...

My point was simply that players such as Sears were bigged up. Whilst heâ€™s done well for himself. I certainly wouldnâ€™t be using his career to prove a point of success.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			My point was simply that players such as Sears were bigged up. Whilst heâ€™s done well for himself. I certainly wouldnâ€™t be using his career to prove a point of success.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t myself who brought him into the discussion tho

Rice for me reminds me of carrick Without the passing though.. carricks passing was spot on


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Wasnâ€™t myself who brought him into the discussion tho

Rice for me reminds me of carrick Without the passing though.. carricks passing was spot on
		
Click to expand...

I think carrick was massively I under appreciated. One of your proper talents.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Bit of a difference bewteen ending up like Sears though (*a striker with a scoring record that would make look Shane long look decent*) and predicting a player can end up and a top four club.
		
Click to expand...

RE: the bit in bold - it seems as though each of Shane Long's last 4 goals have been scored for a different Southampton manager. That's a pretty unbelievable stat for a forward.....

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/football/8179387/stat-shane-long-four-goals-four-bosses-southampton/


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 12, 2019)

That's a shocking dive by Vardy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 12, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's a shocking dive by Vardy.
		
Click to expand...

Embarrassing


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 12, 2019)

Southgate rumoured for Man Utd. If that happens itâ€™s Moyes II.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Embarrassing
		
Click to expand...

If only the players felt the same then maybe that would stop them doing it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 12, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			RE: the bit in bold - it seems as though each of Shane Long's last 4 goals have been scored for a different Southampton manager. That's a pretty unbelievable stat for a forward.....

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/football/8179387/stat-shane-long-four-goals-four-bosses-southampton/

Click to expand...

Only to those that donâ€™t watch him. Last season half the clubs in the league had more managers than he had goals!

Iâ€™ve no problem with him playing as part of a 3 as his work rate is second to none. But when heâ€™s up on his own he useless.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 12, 2019)

What a goal from the Fulham lad real quality.
Thought they were unlucky.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			RE: the bit in bold - it seems as though each of Shane Long's last 4 goals have been scored for a different Southampton manager. That's a pretty unbelievable stat for a forward.....

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/football/8179387/stat-shane-long-four-goals-four-bosses-southampton/

Click to expand...

Don't know if you saw his goal today but I wouldn't be surprised if they take it off him. To me it looked like he hit wide, and in Kasper's attempt at saving it it's kind of come off the inside off his thumb and gone in. Shane Long is a poor excuse for a striker. His work rate and battling are top notch, so you almost feel like he should have been playing midfield or wing back all this time really.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2019)

After that fantastic win yesterday Iâ€™m not sure what to make of the next run of fixtures 

Bournemouth away
Wimbledon away (cup)
Wolves away 
Liverpool home 

I can actually see us staying in cup and winning maybe 1 of those 3.. Wolves and Bournemouth both very very tough away days 

Liverpool no need to mention. They always tough to play 

But 31 points on board after 22 games (48 points still to play for) 

Nasri looks class linking up with Anderson


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			That's a shocking dive by Vardy.
		
Click to expand...

It was bad but sadly not surprising. Managers and pros excuse it so diving will continue. Can't remember if he was booked but I'd like to see a fine as well,  irrespective of ths booking. 

Felt for Fulham. That must have been a deflating journey home. At least, Fulham fans, they are giving it everything.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™m always on here.. lol genius
		
Click to expand...

It was a joke bud (aimed at myself) after our previous 2 results I stayed away from the thread, we win 1-0 an I can post again ðŸ˜†


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			It was a joke bud (aimed at myself) after our previous 2 results I stayed away from the thread, we win 1-0 an I can post again ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Can safely say that sailed straight over my head lol


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It was bad but sadly not surprising. Managers and pros excuse it so diving will continue. Can't remember if he was booked but I'd like to see a fine as well,  irrespective of ths booking.

Felt for Fulham. That must have been a deflating journey home. At least, Fulham fans, they are giving it everything.
		
Click to expand...

He wasnâ€™t booked for it. Iâ€™m sure they said on MOTD that as a penalty wasnâ€™t awarded the FA canâ€™t take retrospective action for deceiving the ref.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			He wasnâ€™t booked for it. Iâ€™m sure they said on MOTD that as a penalty wasnâ€™t awarded the FA canâ€™t take retrospective action for deceiving the ref.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's right he wasn't booked, stupid irrational rule, I can't see the logic in not retrospectively banning players for blatant diving.

Why wasn't Vardy booked for simulation?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 13, 2019)

Dando said:



			He wasnâ€™t booked for it. Iâ€™m sure they said on MOTD that as a penalty wasnâ€™t awarded the FA canâ€™t take retrospective action for deceiving the ref.
		
Click to expand...

Who makes up these rules?
They need someone in the FA with some common sense.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Sounds like Homer has been upsetting the Fulham chairman.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice to see Lookman start ahead of Walcott. Hopefully a better performance today!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Just watching the pre match talk about Spurs and in particular the partnership between Kane and Son. The stats look very very impressive. So let me go back a year. Cannot remember who the Spurs form member was on here, but he was saying that Kane is God in football boots. I stated at the time, several times in fact that Spurs would be a far better team with Son and Kane in the same team. Something he disagreed with strongly. In fact he said there was not room in the team for both. Seems the manager has sorted it for both to play in the team. Said it at the time and will say it again. Son is vastly underrated.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just watching the pre match talk about Spurs and in particular the partnership between Kane and Son. The stats look very very impressive. So let me go back a year. Cannot remember who the Spurs form member was on here, but he was saying that Kane is God in football boots. I stated at the time, several times in fact that Spurs would be a far better team with Son and Kane in the same team. Something he disagreed with strongly. In fact he said there was not room in the team for both. Seems the manager has sorted it for both to play in the team. Said it at the time and will say it again. Son is vastly underrated.
		
Click to expand...

I recall that Tashy. I think the main issue taken with your insight is that he played 37 times in the league last year, as did kane. So not much room for em to play together more......


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I recall that Tashy. I think the main issue taken with your insight is that he played 37 times in the league last year, as did kane. So not much room for em to play together more......
		
Click to expand...

As daft as it seems Papas, Son reminded me of Shaun Goater, he used to put himself about and chased everything. Very often it dropped for him, like it did when Gary Neville fed the Goat in the last Derby at Maine rd. Son has an abundance of energy but is a far better footballer than the goat.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			As daft as it seems Papas, Son reminded me of Shaun Goater, he used to put himself about and chased everything. Very often it dropped for him, like it did when Gary Neville fed the Goat in the last Derby at Maine rd. Son has an abundance of energy but is a* far better footballer than the goat*.
		
Click to expand...

So glad you said that!

I loved the songs for goater, and was a real team player who did ok goals wise.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			So glad you said that!

I loved the songs for goater, and was a real team player who did ok goals wise.
		
Click to expand...

Once saw a thing where Goater mentioned things were noy going his way when he first got to City. He asked another centre forward at City why the fans loved him and not Goater. He said â€œcoz i put the effort inâ€ even if it dont happen for me. At least the fans know your trying. From that day Goater went from being a centre forward to a team playing goals scorer


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Son is quite possibly the most under-rated footballer in the world, he's exceptional. Everyone seems to talk about Kane, Eriksen and even Alli but Son's as good as all 3 of them. Quick, great work rate, brilliant with both feet, scores goals, is equally good out-wide or as a central striker, he's superb. 

Everton struggling so far. Bournemouth looking the better side, should have already scored once. We look so low on confidence, pretty worrying.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Son is quite possibly the most under-rated footballer in the world, he's exceptional. Everyone seems to talk about Kane, Eriksen and even Alli but Son's as good as all 3 of them. Quick, great work rate, brilliant with both feet, scores goals, is equally good out-wide or as a central striker, he's superb.

Everton struggling so far. Bournemouth looking the better side, should have already scored once. We look so low on confidence, pretty worrying.
		
Click to expand...

Is he under rated tho?

Everyone seems to rate him very highly.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Is he under rated tho?

Everyone seems to rate him very highly.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say he's under-rated. People rate him, but he's never mentioned in the elite category in terms of Premier League attackers despite very few who are actually better than him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

Richarlison needs to swap his boots at half time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd say he's under-rated. People rate him, but he's never mentioned in the elite category in terms of Premier League attackers despite very few who are actually better than him.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah maybe,I do think itâ€™s something that people say as soon as Son is mentioned tho. 
Good player and probably doesnâ€™t get the praise he deserves ðŸ˜†


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hugely unlucky for Richarlison there, all he had to do was get it either side of Ake's knee and it was a goal. Cracking block! Much better the 2nd half of the first half and the start of the second, look much more lively. This game has also proved 1 thing, Lookman should start more games, has been our best player, so good on the ball.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Not our best performance by any means but the way we've been playing recently I'll take the 3 points. Lovely finish from DCL at the end there as well. 2-0 win, a clean sheet and 3 points. Lovely.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just watching the pre match talk about Spurs and in particular the partnership between Kane and Son. The stats look very very impressive. So let me go back a year. Cannot remember who the Spurs form member was on here, but he was saying that Kane is God in football boots. I stated at the time, several times in fact that Spurs would be a far better team with Son and Kane in the same team. Something he disagreed with strongly. In fact he said there was not room in the team for both. Seems the manager has sorted it for both to play in the team. Said it at the time and will say it again. Son is vastly underrated.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds ironic Tashy, as it was you that said Son didn't make much of an impact during Kane's absence earlier in the season.

I for one think the team is better when he's playing.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Jensen said:



			That sounds ironic Tashy, as it was you that said Son didn't make much of an impact during Kane's absence earlier in the season.

I for one think the team is better when he's playing.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to see where i have posted that. ðŸ‘and then i will stand corrected.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 13, 2019)

Ah good I see Phil Jones is playing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I would love to see where i have posted that. ðŸ‘and then i will stand corrected.
		
Click to expand...

He is right though - you did down play the input of Son in the Spurs team when Kane was injured. 

Anyway - big game for Spurs and Utd, the back line of Utd looks the big weak link


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Not our best performance by any means but the way we've been playing recently I'll take the 3 points. Lovely finish from DCL at the end there as well. 2-0 win, a clean sheet and 3 points. Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully it can build some confidence. Calvert Lewin seems to be one who can come on and score but looks less dangerous when he starts. Good finish, good build up, for both goals.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

So did the ref bottle it by not sending off Gomes ? Already on a yellow - swinging arm into the players head then another late tackle after - also not seen a reply of the penalty shout in the first half ? Correct or not ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm with Tashy on this one. I recall him saying sours didn't play Son enough. I mean he was wrong as he played 37 games last year. But i certainly recall him constantly sing his praises.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So did the ref bottle it by not sending off Gomes ? Already on a yellow - swinging arm into the players head then another late tackle after - also not seen a reply of the penalty shout in the first half ? Correct or not ?
		
Click to expand...

Not a penalty,  but you'd expect me to say that. Genuinely though, no penalty. 

Gomes lost his head a bit today and could have cost us. I don't think he deserved a second yellow for the incidents mentioned but his grumpiness and mouth pushed things close.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Definitely wasn't a penalty in the first half. Gueye got his legs in a funny position, but Brooks was already on his way down, looked determined to try and win a penalty. I think we had a better penalty shout with the Ake handball where he was close but his hand was clearly raised and in an unnatural position.

Gomes could easily have gone with a different ref, lost his head for a few minutes but don't think he did anything necessarily bad enough to get the 2nd yellow, was his mouth getting him in trouble more than anything. Think the ref did alright.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is right though - you did down play the input of Son in the Spurs team when Kane was injured.

Anyway - big game for Spurs and Utd, the back line of Utd looks the big weak link
		
Click to expand...

Like i said i would like to see a post where i said that. Coz i rate him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2019)

I can't see this ending 0-0. It's like a basketball match at the moment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

Neville shouldnâ€™t be commentating on Manure matchâ€™s - canâ€™t hide the bias , seems Utd playing like they did ten years ago


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Neville shouldnâ€™t be commentating on Manure matchâ€™s - canâ€™t hide the bias , seems Utd playing like they did ten years ago 

Click to expand...

He's not the only one!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm with Tashy on this one. I recall him saying sours didn't play Son enough. I mean he was wrong as he played 37 games last year. But i certainly recall him constantly sing his praises.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look through me posts and i cannot find owt where i never rated Son.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

To be fair to Neville, the way Solksjaer has them setup is in a much more "Man Utd" way. They've historically been so fast on the counter making use of the explosive wide players and that's just not been there under Moyes, LVG and Mourinho, they've been playing slow, turgid stuff. The way they're playing at the minute is like an old United team, I agree with him. He's not saying they're as good as the teams managed by Ferguson, just that they're playing like an old United team.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			To be fair to Neville, the way Solksjaer has them setup is in a much more "Man Utd" way. They've historically been so fast on the counter making use of the explosive wide players and that's just not been there under Moyes, LVG and Mourinho, they've been playing slow, turgid stuff. The way they're playing at the minute is like an old United team, I agree with him. He's not saying they're as good as the teams managed by Ferguson, just that they're playing like an old United team.
		
Click to expand...

Just been talking to daughters partner about this. Utd now are where Liverpool were last year. They have players that deffo need replacing. Liverpool did well bring in VVD and keeper with girls name. Utd need to replace phil Jones and maybe another one or two. Do itd sell Pogba to finance that. Do they need to sell pogba to do that?


----------



## ger147 (Jan 13, 2019)

Great pass and great finish.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Fast, wing-based counter attack goal set-up by a midfielder with a brilliant range of passing. Looks like old-school United to me.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Definitely wasn't a penalty in the first half. Gueye got his legs in a funny position, but Brooks was already on his way down, looked determined to try and win a penalty. I think we had a better penalty shout with the Ake handball where he was close but his hand was clearly raised and in an unnatural position.

Gomes could easily have gone with a different ref, lost his head for a few minutes but don't think he did anything necessarily bad enough to get the 2nd yellow, was his mouth getting him in trouble more than anything. Think the ref did alright.
		
Click to expand...

The one by the corner flag , no where near the ball thatâ€™s a yellow all day.
Gomez is a good player but lost his head a bit.
Plus never understood why players run away with the ball when they are on a yellow , pushing ops in the face and chest in the handbags can have you off.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just been talking to daughters partner about this. Utd now are where Liverpool were last year. They have players that deffo need replacing. Liverpool did well bring in VVD and keeper with girls name. Utd need to replace phil Jones and maybe another one or two. Do itd sell Pogba to finance that. Do they need to sell pogba to do that?
		
Click to expand...

Man Utd have more than enough money to buy anyone imo.

Pogba may have upset people with his attitude, but he needs to be the centre of this team imo. One quality centre back is key for me. VVD has made everyone around him better, i still think a decent cb is lurking in Bailly at utd.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Yeah United don't need to sell Pogba to afford a new defence, just a manager willing to admit where there are gaps in his squad and spend big. Skriniar from Inter would be superb for them, I'd expect them to go in big for him in the summer. Reckon with Skriniar, Lindelof and Bailly they've got a decent central defence. They need a RB more than a centre half though I think. Valencia has fallen out of favour, Young is rubbish and Dalot's not good enough yet. Skriniar and Meunier would transform this United squad.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Neville shouldnâ€™t be commentating on Manure matchâ€™s - canâ€™t hide the bias , seems Utd playing like they did ten years ago 

Click to expand...

What a difference a manager makes, Mourinho was poison, this team are playing like they did under Fergie.
Trippier slack a couple of times and we got punished, absolutely superb finish by Rashford (sadly).


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Neville shouldnâ€™t be commentating on Manure matchâ€™s - canâ€™t hide the bias , seems Utd playing like they did ten years ago 

Click to expand...

Lol. Neville openly admits he's a fan.

What about that Carragher? He loves the reds from Merseydive, openly, but does a great job.

Both do a better job than Sourpuss & Lawrence Markinson.

They're an embarrassment to you lot. Sourpuss has gone from saying we've no defence & midfield before the game to how excellent they are @ half time.

Time to join the circus


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Neville shouldnâ€™t be commentating on Manure matchâ€™s - canâ€™t hide the bias , seems Utd playing like they did ten years ago 

Click to expand...

Imagine how we feel having to listen to Phil Thompson creaming himself over everything Liverpool ðŸ¤®


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Neville shouldnâ€™t be commentating on Manure matchâ€™s - canâ€™t hide the bias , seems Utd playing like they did ten years ago 

Click to expand...

compared to Mcmanaman on Liverpool? Do me a favour lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Lol. Neville openly admits he's a fan.

What about that Carragher? He lives your mob, openly, but does a great job.

Both do a better job than Sourpuss & Lawrence Markinson.

They're an embarrassment to you lot. Sourpuss has gone from saying we've no defence & midfield before the game to how excellent they are @ half time
		
Click to expand...

Have stated a number of times how I think Carragher is poor when commentating for Liverpool matches but then we arenâ€™t playing right now and Carragher isnâ€™t commentating right now so not sure why he is brought into it - it was a stand alone comment about Neville , yep he is a fan and clearly bias and shouldnâ€™t commentate in Utd matches to ensure it impartial - and to cover any further bases that point of view can be aimed at any commentator who is covering a match involving a team they played for or are a clear fan


----------



## Junior (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have stated a number of times how I think Carragher is poor when commentating for Liverpool matches but then we arenâ€™t playing right now and Carragher isnâ€™t commentating right now so not sure why he is brought into it - it was a stand alone comment about Neville , yep he is a fan and clearly bias and shouldnâ€™t commentate in Utd matches to ensure it impartial - and to cover any further bases that point of view can be aimed at any commentator who is covering a match involving a team they played for or are a clear fan
		
Click to expand...

Neville and Carragher are the best commentators around.  Bias? I always think they call it as they see it, even when commentating on Man U and Liverpool. A bit of extra passion for their own team isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Neville and Carragher are great, and should both be allowed to commentate on the teams they used to play for. Not noticed any major bias from any of them. Carragher did an excellent job working the Everton game earlier, and Neville's been excellent (as always) here. Calls it as he sees it, is happy to criticise United when he needs to, no issue at all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			compared to Mcmanaman on Liverpool? Do me a favour lol
		
Click to expand...

Who was comparing him to anyone ? 

Why canâ€™t someone just have a stand alone comment without people turning it into one club vs the other. You know full well I have been just as critical of McManaman


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who was comparing him to anyone ?

Why canâ€™t someone just have a stand alone comment without people turning it into one club vs the other. You know full well I have been just as critical of McManaman
		
Click to expand...

Jeeeez chill out Phil ðŸ˜³


----------



## ger147 (Jan 13, 2019)

Brilliant counter from Spurs, world class from De Gea.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 13, 2019)

Dele should have done better there


----------



## sam85 (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have stated a number of times how I think Carragher is poor when commentating for Liverpool matches but then we arenâ€™t playing right now and Carragher isnâ€™t commentating right now so not sure why he is brought into it - it was a stand alone comment about Neville , yep he is a fan and clearly bias and shouldnâ€™t commentate in Utd matches to ensure it impartial - and to cover any further bases that point of view can be aimed at any commentator who is covering a match involving a team they played for or are a clear fan
		
Click to expand...

Because you're talking rubbish. Whatever bias Neville or Carragher have towards their old teams does absolutely nothing to take away from the fact that they are two of the very best pundits around.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

David De Gea is unreal. Still the best keeper in the league. Should be 2 or 3-1 Spurs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			David De Gea is unreal. Still the best keeper in the league. Should be 2 or 3-1 Spurs.
		
Click to expand...

What he said . Spurs have been excellent 2nd half but without goals..................


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			David De Gea is unreal. Still the best keeper in the league. Should be 2 or 3-1 Spurs.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the best on the planet ...................... but I'm slightly biased.
Oh, if ever United need another goal, it's NOW!

Please.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Probably the best on the planet ...................... but I'm slightly biased.
Oh, if ever United need another goal, it's NOW!

Please.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that. Madrid wouldn't have gone after Courtois if they could have got DDG. He's the best.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Because you're talking rubbish. Whatever bias Neville or Carragher have towards their old teams does absolutely nothing to take away from the fact that they are two of the very best pundits around.
		
Click to expand...

Remember itâ€™s just my opinion just because you may have a differing opinion doesnâ€™t mean someone is talking rubbish and in my opinion Carragher is poor when commentating on Liverpool and I believe Neville shows too much bias - as pundits in the study they are very good and I donâ€™t recall saying anything different 

Christ didnâ€™t realise the comment about Neville was that bad


----------



## sam85 (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Remember itâ€™s just my opinion just because you may have a differing opinion doesnâ€™t mean someone is talking rubbish and in my opinion Carragher is poor when commentating on Liverpool and I believe Neville shows too much bias - as pundits in the study they are very good and I donâ€™t recall saying anything different 

Christ didnâ€™t realise the comment about Neville was that bad 

Click to expand...

You complaining about someone's bias on here has to be the most ironic thing I've read in a long time ðŸ™„ ðŸ™„ ðŸ™„


----------



## Jensen (Jan 13, 2019)

De Gea is like bloody Pat Jennings


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Remember itâ€™s just my opinion just because you may have a differing opinion doesnâ€™t mean someone is talking rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Definitely on the wind up now Phil ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2019)

Herrera has been immense today.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2019)

Can de Gea's boots win man of the match?


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2019)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!
United are back.
Ole's first big test and he passed with flying colours.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Son was very quiet today. Vastly overrated imo ðŸ˜†


Thatâ€™s spurs out the title race surely?


----------



## Jensen (Jan 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!
United are back.
Ole's first big test and he passed with flying colours.[/QUOTE

Hardly flying colours given the Spurs chances, but yes he did pass
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

Outstanding from De Gea - how many saves with his feet ?! Also some poor finishing from Spurs when you compare to the way Rashford finished 

Kane limping - not good for them , are they now just fighting for a top 4 spot ? 

City vs Utd is going to be interesting-


----------



## Jensen (Jan 13, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Son was very quiet today. Vastly overrated imo ðŸ˜†


Thatâ€™s spurs out the title race surely?
		
Click to expand...

Yes have to agree sadly, but I said that after our home defeat by Wolves


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2019)

Jensen said:



*Hardly flying colours *given the Spurs chances, but yes he did pass.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't burst my bubble, it's taken about five years to inflate!


----------



## Jensen (Jan 13, 2019)

Great game of football, Man U have certainly got their mojo back


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 13, 2019)

Bad mistake from Trippier that led to goal not much between the teams first half ,Spurs the better team in second half and deserved at least a draw we created a lot of good chances and if it wasn't for De Gea we would have won.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Outstanding from De Gea - how many saves with his feet ?! Also some poor finishing from Spurs when you compare to the way Rashford finished 

Kane limping - not good for them , are they now just fighting for a top 4 spot ? 

City vs Utd is going to be interesting-
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the poor finishing , if you can save it with your feet itâ€™s to close to you.
Thought united got it spot on tactics wise . Think they caught Spurs out a bit playing so open early on.
Great finish from Rashford top strikers take the one chance they may get.
Result for us and City. Good game though.
Canâ€™t belive I am saying this but thought Mike Dean had a good game!


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 13, 2019)

Better say well done to Utd , what a difference the new manager has made.

One good thing to come out of the result is that Ole should get the job permanently and we keep Poch.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 13, 2019)

Jensen said:



			De Gea is like bloody Pat Jennings
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen the game, have only loosely followed the updates on BBC Sport website. Numerous times they used the "Great Save" graphic for De Gea. Were any of the saves he made world class or were they fairly routine saves that you would expect a PL goalkeeper to make?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I haven't seen the game, have only loosely followed the updates on BBC Sport website. Numerous times they used the "Great Save" graphic for De Gea. Were any of the saves he made world class or were they fairly routine saves that you would expect a PL goalkeeper to make?
		
Click to expand...

There were a few real good ones. Generally they fall into the category of "you'd want a top keeper to save them". That said, he made 11 of them lol


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I haven't seen the game, have only loosely followed the updates on BBC Sport website. Numerous times they used the "Great Save" graphic for De Gea. Were any of the saves he made world class or were they fairly routine saves that you would expect a PL goalkeeper to make?
		
Click to expand...

The latter


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Son was very quiet today. Vastly overrated imo ðŸ˜†


Thatâ€™s spurs out the title race surely?
		
Click to expand...

Where they ever really in it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

This is Owens take on Spurs finishing

Thatâ€™s exactly why the phrase â€˜just hit the targetâ€™ is bollocks. Itâ€™s The @premierleague, you need to be brave enough to miss the target to score goals. Spurs too safe with their finishing. Another world class performance from @D_De Gea

Does he have a point ( not normally from him )

Also where is Dembele? Seems that they missed his physical strength in the middle

Pogba lucky that the ref didnâ€™t see his challenge - should have been a red


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 13, 2019)

Youâ€™ve got to say Utd have overall improved  massively over the last few weeks and today passed a very tough test.

Over the last few weeks people have been saying weâ€™ve played no-one that we shouldnâ€™t have expected to beat,well we have beaten a team most expected us to lose to.

Still a long way to go,defensively still poor,they had too many chances to say we defended well.

Kane battered Jones but I have been saying for a couple of years now,along with Smalling should never wear the shirt again,Obviously it wonâ€™t happen until replacements come in,but it will.

Thought the ref had a very good game.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Where they ever really in it?
		
Click to expand...

Oi, donâ€™t be mean! 

26-29 dec if I remember correct... ðŸ˜†


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 13, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Youâ€™ve got to say Utd have overall improved  massively over the last few weeks and today passed a very tough test.

Over the last few weeks people have been saying weâ€™ve played no-one that we shouldnâ€™t have expected to beat,well we have beaten a team most expected us to lose to.

Still a long way to go,defensively still poor,they had too many chances to say we defended well.

Kane battered Jones but I have been saying for a couple of years now,along with Smalling should never wear the shirt again,Obviously it wonâ€™t happen until replacements come in,but it will.

Thought the ref had a very good game.
		
Click to expand...

Me to ,but just seen the Pogba challenge again and itâ€™s a red.imo.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Oi, donâ€™t be mean!

26-29 dec if I remember correct... ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

They were actually closer on Dec 1st ðŸ¤­


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is Owens take on Spurs finishing

Thatâ€™s exactly why the phrase â€˜just hit the targetâ€™ is bollocks. Itâ€™s The @premierleague, you need to be brave enough to miss the target to score goals. Spurs too safe with their finishing. Another world class performance from @D_De Gea

Does he have a point ( not normally from him )

Also where is Dembele? Seems that they missed his physical strength in the middle

Pogba lucky that the ref didnâ€™t see his challenge - should have been a red
		
Click to expand...

The ref did see his challenge, he booked him for it.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is Owens take on Spurs finishing

Thatâ€™s exactly why the phrase â€˜just hit the targetâ€™ is bollocks. Itâ€™s The @premierleague, you need to be brave enough to miss the target to score goals. Spurs too safe with their finishing. Another world class performance from @D_De Gea

Does he have a point ( not normally from him )

Also where is Dembele? Seems that they missed his physical strength in the middle

Pogba lucky that the ref didnâ€™t see his challenge - should have been a red
		
Click to expand...

Dembele's been injured just come back to training, great player but struggles to keep up with playing so many games in P/L


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			The ref did see his challenge, he booked him for it.
		
Click to expand...

He booked him for throwing the ball away.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 13, 2019)

Dembele's going to China isn't he?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Outstanding from De Gea - how many saves with his feet ?! Also some poor finishing from Spurs when you compare to the way Rashford finished

Kane limping - not good for them , are they now just fighting for a top 4 spot ?

City vs Utd is going to be interesting-
		
Click to expand...

Last sentance Phil, that's why I think Liverpool will win the title. It's just the little things that haven't quite gone City's way. We play Utd when they are at full steam. Liverpool play Utd when they were pants under Maureen.

Anyway, thought it was a good Utd performance, But how much did de Gea save Utd again today. So just how good were Utd. Discuss. Poor finishing from Spurs. In what was otherwise a good performance.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 13, 2019)

I thought at first glance he was simply planting his foot and using his body to shield the ball, in the replays i still don't see him looking for him to make the contact.
It's academic now, he's got a yellow so no further charges.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Last sentance Phil, that's why I think Liverpool will win the title. It's just the little things that haven't quite gone City's way. We play Utd when they are at full steam. Liverpool play Utd when they were pants under Maureen.

Anyway, thought it was a good Utd performance, But how much did de Gea save Utd again today. So just how good were Utd. Discuss. Poor finishing from Spurs. In what was otherwise a good performance.
		
Click to expand...

Game of 2 halves for me, excellent 1st half  and lucky 2nd half, Keeper kept them in it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He booked him for throwing the ball away.
		
Click to expand...

Ref confirmed booking was for tackle, commentators got it wrong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Last sentance Phil, that's why I think Liverpool will win the title.* It's just the little things that haven't quite gone City's way. *We play Utd when they are at full steam. Liverpool play Utd when they were pants under Maureen.

Anyway, thought it was a good Utd performance, But how much did de Gea save Utd again today. So just how good were Utd. Discuss. Poor finishing from Spurs. In what was otherwise a good performance.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? Sorry I have no doubt you could point to plenty of little things that have gone Citys way. Even in the recent match a fair bit went Citys way. Difference at the moment is despite spending millions more than anyone else you had no one to replace Fernandinho when he missed a few games.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Ref confirmed booking was for tackle, commentators got it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

did he? 

its strange as the ref never looked to book him until he threw the ball away. maybe it was just a coincidence.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Last sentance Phil, that's why I think Liverpool will win the title. It's just the little things that haven't quite gone City's way. We play Utd when they are at full steam. Liverpool play Utd when they were pants under Maureen.
		
Click to expand...

??? 
Scousers @ OT in Feb
Citeh in March

same difference, put the violins away?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			did he?

its strange as the ref never looked to book him until he threw the ball away. maybe it was just a coincidence.
		
Click to expand...

According to Sky the ref booked him for the tackle.
Iâ€™m with you thereâ€™s no way he was booking him until he threw the ball away.

Commentators got it wrong,the ref is just lying.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I haven't seen the game, have only loosely followed the updates on BBC Sport website. Numerous times they used the "Great Save" graphic for De Gea. Were any of the saves he made world class or were they fairly routine saves that you would expect a PL goalkeeper to make?
		
Click to expand...

The other responses are dead right but to be fair to De Gea his positioning was spot on and he made the various saves with his feet. Another keeper may have let one in through his legs, we will never know, but he kept them all out.

Having 5ft legs and size 12 feet, might not be entirely true , didn't do him any harm today either.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			???
Scousers @ OT in Feb
Citeh in March

same difference, put the violins away?
		
Click to expand...

after which game did Maureen get sacked.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			after which game did Maureen get sacked.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure how you are attempting to suggest we got it a bit easier - we have both played Utd when they had Maureen in charge and both beat them now they are playing well we face them before you do ? So what exactly is the point you are trying to make


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Sorry I have no doubt you could point to plenty of little things that have gone Citys way. Even in the recent match a fair bit went Citys way. Difference at the moment is despite spending millions more than anyone else you had no one to replace Fernandinho when he missed a few games.
		
Click to expand...

Citys lack of last years flowing football is more down to KDB, Silva and Fernadinho not playing a single game together and not just Fernandinho having a replacement. You could add to that City not having a natural left back to replace Mendy as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2019)

I have no idea what Solskjaer has done but each and every player looks sharper, a yard faster and hungrier. Yes De Gea played well and kept them in it but I would never have seen UNited getting a result under Mourinho. Is it possible Solskjaer may be managing himself into a permanent role?


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Dembele's going to China isn't he?
		
Click to expand...

For around 9 million I think, shame he got a bad injury and at 31 it's hard to come back from that, perhaps that's why he's taking one more big pay day to move to China.

Very good player for us


----------



## fundy (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Citys lack of last years flowing football is more down to KDB, Silva and Fernadinho not playing a single game together and not just Fernandinho having a replacement. You could add to that City not having a natural left back to replace Mendy as well.
		
Click to expand...

oh boo hoo, youve only spent a billion pounds with a superstar manager, shouldnt he have addressed these issues? have far more squad depth than anyone else, can hardly complain about a couple of injuries (plenty of sides suffering far more)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Citys lack of last years flowing football is more down to KDB, Silva and Fernadinho not playing a single game together and not just Fernandinho having a replacement. You could add to that City not having a natural left back to replace Mendy as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yet you are able to spend Â£100 mil on Mahrez and B Silva to replace them - hearts bleeding for you with the most expensive squad in the Prem by a country mile.
We have had significant injuries at CB and have had to adjust


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Citys lack of last years flowing football is more down to KDB, Silva and Fernadinho not playing a single game together and not just Fernandinho having a replacement. You could add to that City not having a natural left back to replace Mendy as well.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but with your squad, Pep should be getting more out of those that have come in for KDB etc and so if your style has changed it's down to him and up to him to fix


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 13, 2019)

DDG still the best keeper in the world. 

Never a red for Pogba, he was trying to shield the ball but wasnâ€™t quick enough.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have no idea what Solskjaer has done but each and every player looks sharper, a yard faster and hungrier. Yes De Gea played well and kept them in it but I would never have seen UNited getting a result under Mourinho. *Is it possible Solskjaer may be managing himself into a permanent role?*

Click to expand...

At Spurs when Pochettino goes to United?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			DDG still the best keeper in the world. 

Never a red for Pogba, he was trying to shield the ball but wasnâ€™t quick enough.
		
Click to expand...

Most red cards are for fouls where you arenâ€™t quick enough.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Citys lack of last years flowing football is more down to KDB, Silva and Fernadinho not playing a single game together and not just Fernandinho having a replacement. You could add to that City not having a natural left back to replace Mendy as well.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t hear you complaining when city trounced Huddersfield and Burnley without KDB and the win against us. ðŸ˜‰

Iâ€™d say thereâ€™s a few more teams having a go with city this season. Last season it was only us and Yernited for 45 mins who laid a glove on them in 38 league games.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet you are able to spend Â£100 mil on Mahrez and B Silva to replace them - hearts bleeding for you with the most expensive squad in the Prem by a country mile.
We have had significant injuries at CB and have had to adjust
		
Click to expand...

You see phil your (hearts bleeding) sentence endorses why your posts and you get ridiculed so much and yet you have so much to offer if you could reel your neck in ( and others). 

I am having a discussion with you, an adult discussion on where you think City have gone wrong, I have given two more examples of why I think City have gone wrong. Yet now hearts are bleeding and Boohoo is chucked about.


Mahrez is a winger and B Silva is to replace D Silva. Pep should of had a replacement? Er am sure he has tried to buy replacements but they have chosen to go elsewhere. If you remember he went in for VVD But he choose to go elsewhere.

Am sure your CB problems have been highlighted on here, not read one boo hoo or heart bleeds though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			You see phil your (hearts bleeding) sentence endorses why your posts and you get ridiculed so much and yet you have so much to offer if you could reel your neck in ( and others).

I am having a discussion with you, an adult discussion on where you think City have gone wrong, I have given two more examples of why I think City have gone wrong. Yet now hearts are bleeding and Boohoo is chucked about.


Mahrez is a winger and B Silva is to replace D Silva. Pep should of had a replacement? Er am sure he has tried to buy replacements but they have chosen to go elsewhere. If you remember he went in for VVD But he choose to go elsewhere.

Am sure your CB problems have been highlighted on here, not read one boo hoo or heart bleeds though.
		
Click to expand...

Go back to last seasonâ€™s thread, tons in there.ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			You see phil your (hearts bleeding) sentence endorses why your posts and you get ridiculed so much and yet you have so much to offer if you could reel your neck in ( and others). 

I am having a discussion with you, an adult discussion on where you think City have gone wrong, I have given two more examples of why I think City have gone wrong. Yet now hearts are bleeding and Boohoo is chucked about.


Mahrez is a winger and B Silva is to replace D Silva. Pep should of had a replacement? Er am sure he has tried to buy replacements but they have chosen to go elsewhere. If you remember he went in for VVD But he choose to go elsewhere.

Am sure your CB problems have been highlighted on here, not read one boo hoo or heart bleeds though.
		
Click to expand...

Fernandinho has been a bigger loss imo as he not only breaks play up ( foul or otherwise) when ops have the ball.
But he is very good going forward as well.
Any team would miss a player of KDB ability.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			At Spurs when Pochettino goes to United? 

Click to expand...

You think he'll still go? What about the news in the papers about Southgate being on the United shortlist. Surely he wouldn't want to go back into day to day management with all the nonsense that goes with it. He's doing a good job for England. https://www.skysports.com/football/...h-southgate-linked-with-manchester-united-job


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Didnâ€™t hear you complaining when city trounced Huddersfield and Burnley without KDB and the win against us. ðŸ˜‰

Iâ€™d say thereâ€™s a few more teams having a go with city this season. Last season it was only us and Yernited for 45 mins who laid a glove on them in 38 league games.
		
Click to expand...

No disrespect to any of the teams you mentioned Stu but both Huddersfield and Burnley were struggling for form, with Burnley now starting to turn it round. Think City's win V Pool was more down to the Liverpool midfield than City's. Deffo agree that more teams are having a go. Which is a bit of a suprise, Pep bought Mahrez coz the thought process apwas he might be able to unlock packed defences better than Stirling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			You see phil your (hearts bleeding) sentence endorses why your posts and you get ridiculed so much and yet you have so much to offer if you could reel your neck in ( and others).

I am having a discussion with you, an adult discussion on where you think City have gone wrong, I have given two more examples of why I think City have gone wrong. Yet now hearts are bleeding and Boohoo is chucked about.


Mahrez is a winger and B Silva is to replace D Silva. Pep should of had a replacement? Er am sure he has tried to buy replacements but they have chosen to go elsewhere. If you remember he went in for VVD But he choose to go elsewhere.

Am sure your CB problems have been highlighted on here, not read one boo hoo or heart bleeds though.
		
Click to expand...

How do you expect people to react when you post complaining about the little things not going for City and then try and justify it with nonsense about playing UTD 

You then appear to cry about not having certain players not available when your club has thrown millions after millions at the squad and you have mentioned it a number of times - are you expecting people to feel sorry for you ? If you only have one left back whose fault is that ? If the team canâ€™t win without Fernandinho whose fault is that 

You have the most expensive squad around , the highest paid manager in football - the best resources in the Prem - the way you talk itâ€™s as if City are a plucky mid table team fighting at the top on a show string budget trying to upset the big boys. 

But posting about other teams having the little things go their way instead of you - Christ open your eyes


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			DDG still the best keeper in the world.

Never a red for Pogba, he was trying to shield the ball but wasnâ€™t quick enough.
		
Click to expand...

Haha your bias is showing tonight.


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2019)

See nothing has changed in here ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			No disrespect to any of the teams you mentioned Stu but both Huddersfield and Burnley were struggling for form, with Burnley now starting to turn it round. Think City's win V Pool was more down to the Liverpool midfield than City's. Deffo agree that more teams are having a go. Which is a bit of a suprise, Pep bought Mahrez coz the thought process apwas he might be able to unlock packed defences better than Stirling.
		
Click to expand...


Thereâ€™s plenty more I could mention. 

Letâ€™s be honest, I reckon city only miss Mendy for 6/8 games out of 38 due to the quality you have in attack and the quality of the opposition.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

Fish said:



			See nothing has changed in here ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜Ÿ
		
Click to expand...

Piss off you ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha your bias is showing tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Open your eyes. Drop your bias. Pathetic.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Fernandinho has been a bigger loss imo as he not only breaks play up ( foul or otherwise) when ops have the ball.
But he is very good going forward as well.
Any team would miss a player of KDB ability.
		
Click to expand...

Because KDB and  DSilva have not been sat in front of Fernandinho he had had his work cut out protecting the other two who played there, be it both Silvas, Gundoghan or whoever. Pep has tried Gunoghan, Stones, even Delph had a go at it but ended up at left back. Not sure how many defensive midfielders City have Been linked with but all have choose to go elsewhere. De Jong being the latest. 
Wouldn't deny that City have missed Fernadinho, but slowly slowly KDB is getting back to match fitness. With the thick end of the season coming. He is coming back at the right time. However.
Mendy for me is another problem area, Delph is probably a better cover than Zinchenko, but against better teams he will get found out. Mendy when fit was fantastic, but is beginning to be as fragile as Jack Wilshire.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Open your eyes. Drop your bias. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

High, studs showing and nowhere near the ball, isnâ€™t that what happened?
Dangerous?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How do you expect people to react when you post complaining about the little things not going for City and then try and justify it with nonsense about playing UTD

You then appear to cry about not having certain players not available when your club has thrown millions after millions at the squad and you have mentioned it a number of times - are you expecting people to feel sorry for you ? If you only have one left back whose fault is that ? If the team canâ€™t win without Fernandinho whose fault is that

You have the most expensive squad around , the highest paid manager in football - the best resources in the Prem - the way you talk itâ€™s as if City are a plucky mid table team fighting at the top on a show string budget trying to upset the big boys.

But posting about other teams having the little things go their way instead of you - Christ open your eyes
		
Click to expand...

If stating facts about your club makes you appear to cry then I am missing something. You might want to try and be critical of your club Phil. Just help me out here Phil, you can give your reasons of why City are not doing so well, but I can't. Why's that. It's called being honest, it's called " not looking through rose tinted glasses".

I mentioned little things. Like wolves hand ball goal that cost City two points, like Mahrez missing a late penalty that cost us two points, the Pickford Howler that gave you another two points. These are the little things phil. They are facts phil. That's not complaining about facts. That's stating facts that get us talking about the game every week without moaning. Sometimes the little things go our way like 11 MM. Is that me whinging Coz another fact went our way. No it's another little thing that went our way, but I will state again. Your club in my open eyes are having the little things go your way at the moment. 

You mention open eyes, take your rose tinted glasses off first.

 Here's another one for you phil, last year City played free flowing football, this year they are not. It's not complaining, it is stating a fact. Everyone has seen it and given there reasons as to why that is. Why am I, a fan that has followed them for 50 odd years and not allowed to state that. Surely if I see them every other week am I not allowed to give my views. Homer comes on here and states that his team are not doing well. Is he allowed and I am not.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 13, 2019)

I hope Pep cracks as easy as Tashy...

ðŸ˜†


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			If stating facts about your club makes you appear to cry then I am missing something. You might want to try and be critical of your club Phil. Just help me out here Phil, you can give your reasons of why City are not doing so well, but I can't. Why's that. It's called being honest, it's called " not looking through rose tinted glasses".
		
Click to expand...

What the heck are you on about - you lost games when Fernandinho wasnâ€™t playing - simple as that , thatâ€™s a fact for you,  thatâ€™s all anyone stated




			I mentioned little things. Like wolves hand ball goal that cost City two points, like Mahrez missing a late penalty that cost us two points, the Pickford Howler that gave you another two points. These are the little things phil. They are facts phil. That's not complaining about facts. That's stating facts that get us talking about the game every week without moaning. Sometimes the little things go our way like 11 MM. Is that me whinging Coz another fact went our way. No it's another little thing that went our way, but I will state again. Your club in my open eyes are having the little things go your way at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean like the Kompany tackle that should have been a red or the tackles that should have been a booking for Fernandinho that should have meant he left the pitch ,then the clearance on the line from Stones that just missed Mo - that was just one game and I suspect you have had a lot go for you this season but your initial point you were talking about Liverpool playing a poor United side under Maureen and then City having to play a Utd side on a roll - you failed to realise that City have also played a poor Utd and itâ€™s in fact Liverpool that will face them next not City , maybe thatâ€™s another little thing going for City. We have had things go our way and also against us - maybe the fact is we have just played better this year so far and thatâ€™s why we are just slightly ahead - sweet FA to do with little things just one team playing a little bit better over the 22 games so far 




			You mention open eyes, take your rose tinted glasses off first.

Here's another one for you phil, last year City played free flowing football, this year they are not. It's not complaining, it is stating a fact. Everyone has seen it and given there reasons as to why that is. Why am I, a fan that has followed them for 50 odd years and not allowed to state that. Surely if I see them every other week am I not allowed to give my views. Homer comes on here and states that his team are not doing well. Is he allowed and I am not.
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t say anything about your â€œfree flowing footballâ€ - but what I did say itâ€™s hard to cry about players that are missing and having gaps in your team when you have the most expensive squad in the league looked after by the most expensive manager in football - every team suffers from injuries but not every team has multi million pound players ready to come in. If your team suffers because they lose one player then your manager hasnâ€™t really done his job well.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			after which game did Maureen get sacked.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure anyone is following your logic.

You will both play us once with mourhino in charge, once with ole in charge.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			DDG still the best keeper in the world.

Never a red for Pogba, he was trying to shield the ball but wasnâ€™t quick enough.
		
Click to expand...

Thought that chick @ Liverpool was the best in the world???

She made a couple of saves before Christmas


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

God, that was one of the most frustrating games I've ever seen.

We never thought we'd say this, but Sissoko going off harmed us quite a lot. With Pogba in good form now, the only midfielder we had who can cope with him physically is Sissoko. Once he went, it was Winks and Eriksen in the middle, not exactly a physical pairing. Pogba was far more influential after that. It was only about three minutes later he hit that pass for the goal. 

Second half we played brilliantly to create chances, but the finishing was frustratingly poor. De Gea was absolutely ridiculous also. Granted a lot of the efforts were not far away from him, but any other keeper in the league probably lets in one or two - he just didn't put a foot wrong. 

The goal was coming all second half, but it never actually arrived. Absolutely painful to watch. 


To those who were asking about Dembele earlier, he's currently injured, plus he's on his way to China anyway because he hasn't got the fitness for the physical demands of the Premier League anymore. I don't think we'd be selling him unless the coaching staff knew he was on his last legs, so I trust their judgement, sad though it is to lose such a fantastic player.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			God, that was one of the most frustrating games I've ever seen.

We never thought we'd say this, but Sissoko going off harmed us quite a lot. With Pogba in good form now, the only midfielder we had who can cope with him physically is Sissoko. Once he went, it was Winks and Eriksen in the middle, not exactly a physical pairing. Pogba was far more influential after that. It was only about three minutes later he hit that pass for the goal. 

Second half we played brilliantly to create chances, but the finishing was frustratingly poor. De Gea was absolutely ridiculous also. Granted a lot of the efforts were not far away from him, but any other keeper in the league probably lets in one or two - he just didn't put a foot wrong. 

The goal was coming all second half, but it never actually arrived. Absolutely painful to watch. 


To those who were asking about Dembele earlier, he's currently injured, plus he's on his way to China anyway because he hasn't got the fitness for the physical demands of the Premier League anymore. I don't think we'd be selling him unless the coaching staff knew he was on his last legs, so I trust their judgement, sad though it is to lose such a fantastic player.
		
Click to expand...

Agree we missed Sissoko when he went off i canâ€™t think of any other player thatâ€™s gone from a complete dud to one of our most influential players. 

The pass from Pogba and finish from Rashford was first class but it did come from a bad pass from Trippier, there wasnâ€™t much difference between the two sides in the first half but Utd tactical were better and had the better half. 

Big performance from us when Poch changed system, Utd got the win but their defense was poor, the amount of good chances we created would have won most games. 

We could of finished some of those chances better but De Gea was outstanding. 

Worry now with Kane limping at the end is we have little options up front with Son away and Moroe injured.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2019)

This is now where the lack of investment in the summer may seriously harm Spurs if Kane is out for a significant period  - it was foolish to think he could go through a whole season without any injury - itâ€™s something that could seriously harm their top 4 spot - thankfully for them at the moment their rivals also have issues but it will only take a couple of losses and they will catch up


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is now where the lack of investment in the summer may seriously harm Spurs if Kane is out for a significant period  - it was foolish to think he could go through a whole season without any injury - itâ€™s something that could seriously harm their top 4 spot - thankfully for them at the moment their rivals also have issues but it will only take a couple of losses and they will catch up
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, what we should have done is bought a Â£40 million pound striker who could have sat on the bench for the last 5 months waiting for this very opportunity.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, what we should have done is bought a Â£40 million pound striker who could have sat on the bench for the last 5 months waiting for this very opportunity. 

Click to expand...

That's exactly what you should have done that is the nature of football now the going rate is in excess of 35mill for a half decent player and part and parcel of being a player of fighting for opportunities, its happened for years at top clubs why should spurs be any different in just thinking the 1 you have is enough. Likely you will finish top 4 anyway due to early season results and picking up points here and there but to say you agree with not buying someone because you have 1 perfectly good player shows Spurs lack of ambition to spend that and push forward imp. You will obviously disagree as a Spurs fan but that's how a lot will see it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, what we should have done is bought a Â£40 million pound striker who could have sat on the bench for the last 5 months waiting for this very opportunity. 

Click to expand...

I don't know (and so not trying to be argumentative) but what are the striker options available if Kane is out long term and where will the goals come from. Given the "no buy" policy in the summer and the way Levy is prudent (to say the least) with the money, would the manager even get the go ahead to buy anyone in this window if Kane was to be ruled out for an extended period


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That's exactly what you should have done that is the nature of football now the going rate is in excess of 35mill for a half decent player and part and parcel of being a player of fighting for opportunities, its happened for years at top clubs why should spurs be any different in just thinking the 1 you have is enough. Likely you will finish top 4 anyway due to early season results and picking up points here and there but to say you agree with not buying someone because you have 1 perfectly good player shows Spurs lack of ambition to spend that and push forward imp. You will obviously disagree as a Spurs fan but that's how a lot will see it
		
Click to expand...

And what player would agree to that?? We're not paying City & Liverpool wages so you're looking for a good striker who's willing to take just reasonable wages to sit and watch Kane and wait for him to get injured. Basically that's what Llorente is for. Our primary back-up is Son playing there, but bad luck for us, he's going to this stupid Asia Cup now.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I don't know (and so not trying to be argumentative) but what are the striker options available if Kane is out long term and where will the goals come from. Given the "no buy" policy in the summer and the way Levy is prudent (to say the least) with the money, would the manager even get the go ahead to buy anyone in this window if Kane was to be ruled out for an extended period
		
Click to expand...

Good point, I didn't even think of the fact it's January at the moment. If Kane is out for several months, and without Son for the immediate future, we'd have to dip into the market you'd think. Even if it's a loan deal.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, what we should have done is bought a Â£40 million pound striker who could have sat on the bench for the last 5 months waiting for this very opportunity. 

Click to expand...

Donâ€™t you rate Lorente to do the job.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Good point, I didn't even think of the fact it's January at the moment. If Kane is out for several months, and without Son for the immediate future, we'd have to dip into the market you'd think. Even if it's a loan deal.
		
Click to expand...

You can have Sturidge  for a small fee?.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Donâ€™t you rate Lorente to do the job.
		
Click to expand...

It depends who we're playing in all honesty. He doesn't have pace or great movement, but his touch is really good. Against the smaller sides he would be able to bring others into play well, and maybe produce goals for Alli, Eriksen etc. Our next league games are Fulham and Palace, got no problem with him starting against them really. But Chelsea in the Carabao second leg, I can't see him causing them any problems. Champions League v Dortmund in February, I can't see him causing them problems either. Then end of Feb / start of March is Chelsea and Arsenal in the league, so we'd be praying Kane is back by then.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			And what player would agree to that?? We're not paying City & Liverpool wages so you're looking for a good striker who's willing to take just reasonable wages to sit and watch Kane and wait for him to get injured. Basically that's what Llorente is for. Our primary back-up is Son playing there, but bad luck for us, he's going to this stupid Asia Cup now.
		
Click to expand...

That's the job of the manager and scouting staff to find that player and as for wages again that's down to how far do they want to go if they want to compete at top table you have to show ambition and in current climate be accepting to pay the going rate..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, what we should have done is bought a Â£40 million pound striker who could have sat on the bench for the last 5 months waiting for this very opportunity. 

Click to expand...

Why would he have sat on the bench for 5 months - the club buys a quality striker and you then give the manager options , so instead of playing Kane every single minute he could rotate or bring someone alongside Kane and rest Son or play all three - options , Spurs have players like Lamela , Moura etc who rotate in why not another striker instead of just relying on one - the same striker who has played non stop for 3 maybe 4 years now - Pochettino even suggested the club needed to invest in the team 



Orikoru said:



			And what player would agree to that?? We're not paying City & Liverpool wages so you're looking for a good striker who's willing to take just reasonable wages to sit and watch Kane and wait for him to get injured. Basically that's what Llorente is for. Our primary back-up is Son playing there, but bad luck for us, he's going to this stupid Asia Cup now.
		
Click to expand...

The club knew Son was going to the Asia Cup - itâ€™s not snuck up on them , Llorente hasnâ€™t really done anything for two years


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That's the job of the manager and scouting staff to find that player and as for wages again that's down to how far do they want to go if they want to compete at top table you have to show ambition and in current climate be accepting to pay the going rate..
		
Click to expand...

You're talking is if you don't know anything about Spurs. We have never paid the top wages, and with us not even in the new stadium yet he's not going to start now. We are where we are because we managed to get a great manager in, and got lucky that lots of our players who didn't cost much (or anything) turned out to be amazing. Kane (free), Dele (5m), Eriksen (12m), Toby (11m). These sort of bargains don't exactly grow on trees.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would he have sat on the bench for 5 months - the club buys a quality striker and you then give the manager options , so instead of playing Kane every single minute he could rotate or bring someone alongside Kane and rest Son or play all three - options , Spurs have players like Lamela , Moura etc who rotate in why not another striker instead of just relying on one - the same striker who has played non stop for 3 maybe 4 years now - Pochettino even suggested the club needed to invest in the team


The club knew Son was going to the Asia Cup - itâ€™s not snuck up on them , Llorente hasnâ€™t really done anything for two years
		
Click to expand...

Kane demands to play every minute. He even went on at 6-0 up against bloody Tranmere. That's not all the manager's doing, that's Kane in his ear because he wants to be on the pitch the whole time. Remember around the World Cup people were saying he looks tired, he said he doesn't like being rested, he prefers it when he has a game every 3 or 4 days as he reckons he gets into a run of scoring that way. I think this why someone like Son works well as a back-up for us, because he can play on the wing at other times and then move up top when needed, rather than sitting around waiting for Kane to be injured like Llorente has to do. Llorente 'hasn't done anything' precisely because Kane demands to play every game and he never gets a look in. He usually shows good touches when he does get on, but he's not a natural finisher.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You're talking is if you don't know anything about Spurs. We have never paid the top wages, and with us not even in the new stadium yet he's not going to start now. We are where we are because we managed to get a great manager in, and got lucky that lots of our players who didn't cost much (or anything) turned out to be amazing. Kane (free), Dele (5m), Eriksen (12m), Toby (11m). These sort of bargains don't exactly grow on trees.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with this summer is that there was no chance of unearthing a gem as you didnt buy anyone.  I get the logic of son being the replacement in previous years. But he's a starter now, meaning you're only sub is Llorente. Do you have any viable youth options?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You're talking is if you don't know anything about Spurs. We have never paid the top wages, and with us not even in the new stadium yet he's not going to start now. We are where we are because we managed to get a great manager in, and got lucky that lots of our players who didn't cost much (or anything) turned out to be amazing. Kane (free), Dele (5m), Eriksen (12m), Toby (11m). These sort of bargains don't exactly grow on trees.
		
Click to expand...

Kane not doing too bad on Â£200k a week ,Son around Â£150k ,Lamela prob not far off and when it comes to new contracts for Alli and Eriksen those will be big wages as well - Spurs arenâ€™t paupers 



Orikoru said:



			Kane demands to play every minute. He even went on at 6-0 up against bloody Tranmere. That's not all the manager's doing, that's Kane in his ear because he wants to be on the pitch the whole time. Remember around the World Cup people were saying he looks tired, he said he doesn't like being rested, he prefers it when he has a game every 3 or 4 days as he reckons he gets into a run of scoring that way. I think this why someone like Son works well as a back-up for us, because he can play on the wing at other times and then move up top when needed, rather than sitting around waiting for Kane to be injured like Llorente has to do. Llorente 'hasn't done anything' precisely because Kane demands to play every game and he never gets a look in. He usually shows good touches when he does get on, but he's not a natural finisher.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not up to Kane though ,all down to the manager and the player should know the club comes first - If Kane is out for anything more than 4/5 weeks then that big worries for Spurs and CL football - something which is massive for their finances


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The problem with this summer is that there was no chance of unearthing a gem as you didnt buy anyone.  I get the logic of son being the replacement in previous years. *But he's a starter now, meaning you're only sub is Llorente*. Do you have any viable youth options?
		
Click to expand...

I think you've misunderstood me slightly. I meant if Son moved from left wing to striker, then Lucas or Lamela comes in as the cover don't they. I've not heard of any academy strikers good enough to make the step up right now to be honest.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Kane not doing too bad on Â£200k a week ,Son around Â£150k ,Lamela prob not far off and when it comes to new contracts for Alli and Eriksen those will be big wages as well - Spurs arenâ€™t paupers

Itâ€™s not up to Kane though ,all down to the manager and the player should know the club comes first - If Kane is out for anything more than 4/5 weeks then that big worries for Spurs and CL football - something which is massive for their finances
		
Click to expand...

If you don't think they could near-double those wages moving elsewhere then you're kidding yourself. I wouldn't be surprised if Toby and Eriksen do exactly that in the near future, as they both seem to be umming and ahhing about signing new contracts at the minute. I don't believe it's ever been the board's intention to win the Premier League, simply by being talked in that vein we've exceeded expectations.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2019)

We could sell you Niasse and Tosun. They would do a great job at Spurs, wasted at Everton


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			If you don't think they could near-double those wages moving elsewhere then you're kidding yourself. I wouldn't be surprised if Toby and Eriksen do exactly that in the near future, as they both seem to be umming and ahhing about signing new contracts at the minute. I don't believe it's ever been the board's intention to win the Premier League, simply by being talked in that vein we've exceeded expectations.
		
Click to expand...

Still a 7 point gap to Arsenal and United and if you can't beat my mob at the moment you don't deserve top 4. Palace may be trickier. I am pretty sure top 4 is now a minimal requirement and CL football but I don't think deep down Levy and the board consider Spurs a PL winning side and nor do they seem to want to invest sufficient money to build a side of really competing year in, year out. I guess for them (not necessarily the fans), top four, good CL run and maybe pick up an FA or Carabo Cup is sufficient


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You're talking is if you don't know anything about Spurs. We have never paid the top wages, and with us not even in the new stadium yet he's not going to start now. We are where we are because we managed to get a great manager in, and got lucky that lots of our players who didn't cost much (or anything) turned out to be amazing. Kane (free), Dele (5m), Eriksen (12m), Toby (11m). These sort of bargains don't exactly grow on trees.
		
Click to expand...

No you're assuming talking like I don't know a thing about Spurs, I grew up in a house with a family that with the exception of myself are all huge Spurs fans and am surrounded by them both family and friends. I know all about them and hear all to often about them. 

Spurs fans can defend them all they want but fact remains if board don't want to spend its a lack of ambition because everything is about the new stadium which in itself is a laughable situation, money is there if they so wish to spend it and healthy competition amongst payers breeds a winning mentality. If Kane is demanding he plays every game then more fool the club, manager and fans for allowing 1 player to become more important  than the team. 

Until they spend they won't be a title winning or cup winning team and that's coming from an Arsenal fan that's seen his team go down the exact same path until recently


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

Honestly, I don't know why people keep saying our squad is lacking. When everyone's fit we have back-up in most positions.

Lloris (Gazzaniga)
Tripper (Aurier & KWP)
Davies (Rose)
Toby & Jan (Sanchez, Foyth & Dier)
Winks / Sissoko / Dier / Wanyama / Dembele(although he is now leaving so a replacement may be needed - Skipp has come through this season also)
Eriksen, Dele, Son (Lamela, Lucas)
Kane (Son, Llorente)

The way people go on you would think we had a bare bones squad of 14. I think we need to replace Dembele, although admittedly that will be nigh-on impossible to find someone of his quality. Potentially we need another forward at the moment, if Kane is out of action for a while. Otherwise we're fine. Levy is not going to fall into the trap of buying player after player to cover injuries and be left with an enormous squad and wage bill when everyone's fit again.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Honestly, I don't know why people keep saying our squad is lacking. When everyone's fit we have back-up in most positions.

Lloris (Gazzaniga)
Tripper (Aurier & KWP)
Davies (Rose)
Toby & Jan (Sanchez, Foyth & Dier)
Winks / Sissoko / Dier / Wanyama / Dembele(although he is now leaving so a replacement may be needed - Skipp has come through this season also)
Eriksen, Dele, Son (Lamela, Lucas)
Kane (Son, Llorente)

The way people go on you would think we had a bare bones squad of 14. I think we need to replace Dembele, although admittedly that will be nigh-on impossible to find someone of his quality. Potentially we need another forward at the moment, if Kane is out of action for a while. Otherwise we're fine. Levy is not going to fall into the trap of buying player after player to cover injuries and be left with an enormous squad and wage bill when everyone's fit again.
		
Click to expand...

You may have a squad full but look at the back ups you really think they're a good enough like for like or even similar enough to conoetenwhen the first choice aren't fit..

I know out squad at Arsenal on paper like spurs looks decent enough but also not deluded enough to think the back ups are good enough to play for a top 4 side..

Spurs starting XI top 4 yes, back players would be lucky elto he permanent startslers at a 6 - 10th place side


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You may have a squad full but look at the back ups you really think they're a good enough like for like or even similar enough to conoetenwhen the first choice aren't fit..

I know out squad at Arsenal on paper like spurs looks decent enough but also not deluded enough to think the back ups are good enough to play for a top 4 side..

Spurs starting XI top 4 yes, back players would be lucky elto he permanent startslers at a 6 - 10th place side
		
Click to expand...

Who do you mean? Sanchez is a beast and absolutely good enough. Wanyama was class but the guy appears to be permanently injured so not sure what's going on with him. Lucas was tearing teams apart at the start of the season when Son was out, he's excellent. Lamela is a great player with some steel about him, I have loads of time for him as well. Rose & Davies are of equal quality I would say.

Aurier I don't rate at all, that's fair enough, Walker-Peters has potential though. Foyth has potential. Dier I don't rate but Poch obviously does because he uses him a lot when fit. Llorente is pretty average, but as discussed, you'd struggle to get a top striker to come and sit on the bench.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Who do you mean? Sanchez is a beast and absolutely good enough. Wanyama was class but the guy appears to be permanently injured so not sure what's going on with him. Lucas was tearing teams apart at the start of the season when Son was out, he's excellent. Lamela is a great player with some steel about him, I have loads of time for him as well. Rose & Davies are of equal quality I would say.

Aurier I don't rate at all, that's fair enough, Walker-Peters has potential though. Foyth has potential. Dier I don't rate but Poch obviously does because he uses him a lot when fit. Llorente is pretty average, but as discussed, you'd struggle to get a top striker to come and sit on the bench.
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't struggle if you paid the right money and gave proper completion for places instead of letting Kane demand he plays!! 

All those you mentioned as decent players I stick by my point nit top 4 quality as regular starters


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You wouldn't struggle if you paid the right money and gave proper completion for places instead of letting Kane demand he plays!!

All those you mentioned as decent players I stick by my point nit top 4 quality as regular starters
		
Click to expand...

It benefits us to let Kane play, I don't know if you've noticed but he usually scores.

If they were good enough to start every game for any club then they'd be starting, either here or elsewhere. They are absolutely good enough as squad players.

Liverpool are are top and their back-ups are similar to ours! Lovren is toilet. Back-up keeper is a clown. Sturridge is a busted flush, as is Lallana. Moreno is a joke. Yet nobody questions their squad depth because their first team is so good, and they haven't lost any key players for any great length of time. And of course, they are top so everything is rosy there. Chelsea's squad depth is no better than ours either. Let's be honest the only side that has equal quality sat on the bench is Man City.


(Edit: Before LiverpoolPhil piles in to defend his precious Liverpool, this wasn't an attack at them, I just used them as an example of how very few teams have world class players sat on the bench.)


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 14, 2019)

The idea that your second XI has to be as good as your first to compete is nonsense. But they have to be good enough to allow the better players around them to flourish and capable of fitting into the system. The problem with Llorente, imo, isn't necessarily his ability... he just isn't the same style as Kane so Spurs can't switch easily between them when needed.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still a 7 point gap to Arsenal and United and if you can't beat my mob at the moment you don't deserve top 4. Palace may be trickier. I am pretty sure top 4 is now a minimal requirement and CL football but *I don't think deep down Levy and the board consider Spurs a PL winning side and nor do they seem to want to invest sufficient money to build a side of really competing year in, year out. I guess for them (not necessarily the fans), top four, good CL run and maybe pick up an FA or Carabo Cup is sufficient*

Click to expand...

you have heard of individual teams fans say the Man U way, the Liverpool way, the West Ham way, now what you have described in the highlighted bit above is what is known as the north London way


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think you've misunderstood me slightly. I meant if Son moved from left wing to striker, then Lucas or Lamela comes in as the cover don't they. I've not heard of any academy strikers good enough to make the step up right now to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

I understood what you meant. In theory Son is replaceable, but as Son generally plays as well as Kane. The fitness chances of injury of missing games from both of them is quite high. So basically you have one sub striker available in the whole squad. 

In theory the timing of the injury could be a blessing. A couple of doable games but also a window to use to do something. If it happens in Feb it would have been worse.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2019)

Oxlade-chamberlain - "where's he going to fit in the team"

Fabinho - "where's he going to fit in the team"

Keita - "where's he going to fit in the team"

Shaqiri - "where's he going to fit in the team"

All said over the last 18 months.

Its a squad game now, not a team game. Ok the 3/4/5/6 choice may not be of the same standard as 1st choice, but if he can come in and do a reasonable job without the manager having to necessarily change the system, he should do.

18 months ago we had 16/17/18 year olds on the bench once we had 3-4 injuries in league games. Nowadays we dont tend to, unless we have an injury crisis in one position (centre half) which is unusual. Nowadays we normallt have Â£100 million plus of players on the becnh, when most are fit.

The new signings also improved the present incumbents. Milner has been great up until the last month. Wijnaldum has been my player of the season, alongside VVD.

Spurs have had CL for the last 3 years, they need to take this onto the pitch (and on the bench) if they have ambition. Pay the stadium off over 20-30 years. If the stadium hamstrings the best Spurs team of the last 30 years, they have got the balance/spread of payments wrong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It benefits us to let Kane play, I don't know if you've noticed but he usually scores.

If they were good enough to start every game for any club then they'd be starting, either here or elsewhere. They are absolutely good enough as squad players.

Liverpool are are top and their back-ups are similar to ours! Lovren is toilet. Back-up keeper is a clown. Sturridge is a busted flush, as is Lallana. Moreno is a joke. Yet nobody questions their squad depth because their first team is so good, and they haven't lost any key players for any great length of time. And of course, they are top so everything is rosy there. Chelsea's squad depth is no better than ours either. Let's be honest the only side that has equal quality sat on the bench is Man City.


(Edit: Before LiverpoolPhil piles in to defend his precious Liverpool, this wasn't an attack at them, I just used them as an example of how very few teams have world class players sat on the bench.)
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool at least have cover that can do a job - and can adjust formations to cover if someone did get injured , Spurs have nothing for Kane. And Lovren maybe toilet yet been part of a back four thatâ€™s still top. The issue is Spurs could well be a one man team with Kane being the one man hence being played to death for the past 3/4 seasons - yep he scores goals when he plays but the issue is what happens when he doesnâ€™t play and that could be shown very soon, the lack of any back up could cost Spurs CL - big risk to take


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 14, 2019)

Our squad has been good enough to have a good season so far,defensively I have no worries about the players we have. Itâ€™s been unfortunate that Dembele and Wanyama have been out at the same time but Sissoko and Winks have been very good. The problem now is in attack with Son away Lucas injured and possibly Kane injured .

 Unlucky all 3 out at the same time and Llorente simply not good enough. 

Levy was never going to spend big on players because of the cost of the new stadium .

The biggest test for Spurs to progress is to keep hold of Pochettino and then settle in the new ground and hopefully add to the squad.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool at least have cover that can do a job - and can adjust formations to cover if someone did get injured , Spurs have nothing for Kane. And Lovren maybe toilet yet been part of a back four thatâ€™s still top. The issue is Spurs could well be a one man team with Kane being the one man hence being played to death for the past 3/4 seasons - yep he scores goals when he plays but the issue is what happens when he doesnâ€™t play and that could be shown very soon, the lack of any back up could cost Spurs CL - big risk to take
		
Click to expand...

What happens when he doesn't play?
https://www.worldfootball.net/report/premier-league-2017-2018-chelsea-fc-tottenham-hotspur/
Haha, I'm kidding, I know that's only one game but I didn't have much to go on. He really hasn't been injured that much. In fairness he's that good that any team would miss him. Let's hope that if he is out for a while we're able to bring in a decent striker on loan at least.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool at least have cover that can do a job - and can adjust formations to cover if someone did get injured , Spurs have nothing for Kane. And Lovren maybe toilet yet been part of a back four thatâ€™s still top. The issue is Spurs could well be a one man team with Kane being the one man hence being played to death for the past 3/4 seasons - yep he scores goals when he plays but the issue is what happens when he doesnâ€™t play and that could be shown very soon, the lack of any back up could cost Spurs CL - big risk to take
		
Click to expand...

Back to the rubbish saying we have a one man team. 

Son 12 goals
Moura 8 goals  
Alli 6 goals
Eriksen 6 goals
Total 32 

Firmino 10 goals 
Mana 9 goals  
Shaqiri 6 goals 
Milner 5 goals 
Total 30 

So much for that theory


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 14, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Back to the rubbish saying we have a one man team.

Son 12 goals
Moura 8 goals 
Alli 6 goals
Eriksen 6 goals
Total 32

Firmino 10 goals
Mana 9 goals 
Shaqiri 6 goals
Milner 5 goals
Total 30

So much for that theory
		
Click to expand...

What is it that say about stats. 

Imo the bit that at least makes it worth considering youâ€™re a one man team is that you have no similar player (obviously if a lesser quality). So we really have no idea how youâ€™ll perform without him as Llorente wonâ€™t be able to play the same role. Atm Iâ€™d imagine both cb of a team worry about Kane and leave space for your others, llorente just needs a lump of a cb on him to counter his main asset.

Liverpool whilst having a star man basically just have 6/7 attak is players that interchange. That said, any team is worse without Kane or Salah.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			What is it that say about stats. 

Imo the bit that at least makes it worth considering youâ€™re a one man team is that you have no similar player (obviously if a lesser quality). So we really have no idea how youâ€™ll perform without him as Llorente wonâ€™t be able to play the same role. Atm Iâ€™d imagine both cb of a team worry about Kane and leave space for your others, llorente just needs a lump of a cb on him to counter his main asset.

Liverpool whilst having a star man basically just have 6/7 attak is players that interchange. That said, any team is worse without Kane or Salah.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt Kaneâ€™s very important for us and will be missed but we do have some idea how we will perform without him, last season he was out injured twice and we coped well. 

Agree with your assessment of Llorente.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 14, 2019)

It makes me laugh how these Liverpool supporters have such short memories regarding having no cover.

We all remember telling them they needed a new keeper because the 2 they had were liabilities.
We could all see it but Klopp couldnâ€™t.
Klopp took a massive risk waiting for VVD to become available (a big risk at the time) since the defenders was absolute crap.

I believe Spurs have got it wrong regarding Kane cover but there not doing half as bad as Liverpool were.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2019)

To call any of the top teams a one man team is disrespectful to the other players, some of whom are top players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Back to the rubbish saying we have a one man team.

Son 12 goals
Moura 8 goals 
Alli 6 goals
Eriksen 6 goals
Total 32

Firmino 10 goals
Mana 9 goals 
Shaqiri 6 goals
Milner 5 goals
Total 30

So much for that theory
		
Click to expand...

The point is if you take Kane out of your team then I would suspect the team would struggle to reach top four - he is that pivotal to Spurs , I think we would be able to have a bit more output if we lost Salah for example  and whilst we wouldnâ€™t be as strong if we lost VVD we would still get a top four spot IMO - Kane is that good for Spurs the loss of him will be significant and whilst stats can always be used how many of Kaneâ€™s are match winning goals. I guess you are going to find out soon enough


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			It makes me laugh how these Liverpool supporters have such short memories regarding having no cover.

We all remember telling them they needed a new keeper because the 2 they had were liabilities.
We could all see it but Klopp couldnâ€™t.
Klopp took a massive risk waiting for VVD to become available (a big risk at the time) since the defenders was absolute crap.

I believe Spurs have got it wrong regarding Kane cover but there not doing half as bad as Liverpool were.
		
Click to expand...

We knew we didnâ€™t have the cover so did Klopp he makes the calls.
That is what heâ€™s paid for .
He wanted certain players VVD / Alison so he waited for them 
We are top of the league so what he did is paying off.

He never panick bought the wrong players and Spurs should follow his example.
Buying second rate just to fill an injury is stupid imo.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			It makes me laugh how *these Liverpool supporters have such short memories regarding having no cover.*

_We all remember telling them they needed a new keeper because the 2 they had were liabilities.
We could all see it but Klopp couldnâ€™t._
Klopp took a massive risk waiting for VVD to become available (a big risk at the time) since the defenders was absolute crap.

I believe Spurs have got it wrong regarding Kane cover but there not doing half as bad as Liverpool were.
		
Click to expand...

Who is this aimed at?

Give yourself a massive pat on the backðŸ‘ðŸ» _Do you honestly believe Klopp couldnâ€™t see where his problems were?
We Never had the budget to replace Rodgersâ€™ squad in one or two transfer windows like others have in in recent PL history_

He tried to address the GK situation with Karius and gave him a real chance to prove himself after heâ€™d given Mignolet the same chance too but it didnâ€™t work out. At that time we never (rightly or wrongly) had the budget to improve all the positions he wanted at once. Klopp can only be blamed for giving both keepers a fair chance, maybe he needed to be more ruthless but itâ€™s easy being ruthless when youâ€™re backed with oil money.

As for you telling them, I was vocal on the GK situation the summer we replaced Reina.

VVD- It was gross negligence at the time by the people in charge re the VVD saga last summer  but heâ€™s been worth waiting for thoughðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 14, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			To call any of the top teams a one man team is disrespectful to the other players, some of whom are top players.
		
Click to expand...

One man team may be excessive, but I think it could be argued that Hazard, Kane and Salah (certianly last year) would have been the standouts for their respective teams Without them anything better than top 4 would be tricky imo. 

Liverpool have since added further players of that pedigree and have made the jump to contenders where as I donâ€™t think many expect anyone from the chasing pack to challenge for the title.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The point is if you take Kane out of your team then I would suspect the team would struggle to reach top four - he is that pivotal to Spurs , I think we would be able to have a bit more output if we lost Salah for example  and whilst we wouldnâ€™t be as strong if we lost VVD we would still get a top four spot IMO - Kane is that good for Spurs the loss of him will be significant and whilst stats can always be used how many of Kaneâ€™s are match winning goals. I guess you are going to find out soon enough
		
Click to expand...

I think this year your squad is strong enough for top 4 with one or two missing. Maybe not both the ones you mention at the same time due the the psychological aspect as much as their ability. 

Last year Salah was certainly instrumental in everything good about you.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			One man team may be excessive, but I think it could be argued that Hazard, Kane and Salah (certianly last year) would have been the standouts for their respective teams Without them anything better than top 4 would be tricky imo.

Liverpool have since added further players of that pedigree and have made the jump to contenders where as I donâ€™t think many expect anyone from the chasing pack to challenge for the title.
		
Click to expand...

How many teams have 3/4/5 players in their 11 with the quality of the likes of Kane,Hazard,Aguero,Salah etc?

City??

Thatâ€™s it, so injuries to top players in 99% of teams will always have a massive impact.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 14, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			How many teams have 3/4/5 players in their 11 with the quality of the likes of Kane,Hazard,Aguero,Salah etc?

City??

Thatâ€™s it, so injuries to top players in 99% of teams will always have a massive impact.
		
Click to expand...

Imo you have 3 now. And city have 4/5. Thatâ€™s the difference these days. 

I agree that doesnâ€™t make the others one man teams as such as the other 10 are still bloody good. But I think youâ€™re a fine example of how much difference 2/3 special players can make to a team with one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 14, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			We knew we didnâ€™t have the cover so did Klopp he makes the calls.
That is what heâ€™s paid for .
He wanted certain players VVD / Alison so he waited for them
We are top of the league so what he did is paying off.

He never panick bought the wrong players and Spurs should follow his example.
Buying second rate just to fill an injury is stupid imo.
		
Click to expand...

Ok going by your first point where Klopp makes the decisions,well then Poch makes the decisions thatâ€™s what he is paid for.
So for those questions Poch are they the ones who were questioning Klopp?
I definitely remember Klopp waiting for VVD and thatâ€™s proved a good decision,canâ€™t remember Alison being mentioned to be waited for.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 14, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Who is this aimed at?

Give yourself a massive pat on the backðŸ‘ðŸ» _Do you honestly believe Klopp couldnâ€™t see where his problems were?
We Never had the budget to replace Rodgersâ€™ squad in one or two transfer windows like others have in in recent PL history_

He tried to address the GK situation with Karius and gave him a real chance to prove himself after heâ€™d given Mignolet the same chance too but it didnâ€™t work out. At that time we never (rightly or wrongly) had the budget to improve all the positions he wanted at once. Klopp can only be blamed for giving both keepers a fair chance, maybe he needed to be more ruthless but itâ€™s easy being ruthless when youâ€™re backed with oil money.

As for you telling them, I was vocal on the GK situation the summer we replaced Reina.

VVD- It was gross negligence at the time by the people in charge re the VVD saga last summer  but heâ€™s been worth waiting for thoughðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t aimed at anyone in particular I certainly wonâ€™t be going back over old posts to find out who.

Donâ€™t give us the old sob story of being skint though,clubs always seem to find the money somehow.
Iâ€™m sure if an oil rich baron came along with billions the constant whining about City would soon stop.


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2019)

My SkySports feed says Wagner from Huddersfield is no longer in charge.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			It wasnâ€™t aimed at anyone in particular I certainly wonâ€™t be going back over old posts to find out who.

Donâ€™t give us the old sob story of being skint though,clubs always seem to find the money somehow.
Iâ€™m sure if an oil rich baron came along with billions the constant whining about City would soon stop.
		
Click to expand...

Your post was a generalisation that  we  all have short memories, i've disagreed with you.

I never said we were skint but equally our owners initially were a little cautious when it came to spending on top quality. 

Theres a difference to being  skint and having a budget. 

Whining about City?? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Ok going by your first point where Klopp makes the decisions,well then Poch makes the decisions thatâ€™s what he is paid for.
So for those questions Poch are they the ones who were questioning Klopp?
I definitely remember Klopp waiting for VVD and thatâ€™s proved a good decision,canâ€™t remember Alison being mentioned to be waited for.
		
Click to expand...

Agree the GK at the time there was nobody available so he had to wait.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 14, 2019)

We're either getting a point tonight or absolutely pumped


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think itâ€™s sad to see and a bit of a shame

He took them from avoiding relegation to league one to the Prem - then he did the unthinkable and kept them up a season , all without being able to bring in top players, they were always going to go down again soon enough. Shame they sacked him because I donâ€™t see another manager doing anything better
		
Click to expand...

Wagner says the club are better off without him. He wasnâ€™t sacked. Whatâ€™s your next narrative?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

That sending off reminds me of a Kompany tackle or two.


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That sending off reminds me of a Kompany tackle or two.
		
Click to expand...

City players reacted a fair bit differently though, if thats a red then footballs dead


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That sending off is exactly the same as Kompany's tackle from two weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

Saves you editing, Tash.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Wagner says the club are better off without him. He wasnâ€™t sacked. Whatâ€™s your next narrative?[/QUOTE
Yes heard it was mutual,donâ€™t know where he got sacked from.
Must be hockey season soon.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 14, 2019)

Hmm. Poor decision by the ref. Boly should never have walked.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			City players reacted a fair bit differently though, if thats a red then footballs dead
		
Click to expand...

I said the same to missis T


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Saves you editing, Tash.

Click to expand...

Karma for Bilys handball goal. ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That sending off reminds me of a Kompany tackle or two.
		
Click to expand...

Must be all those little things not going for City


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			It makes me laugh how these Liverpool supporters have such short memories regarding having no cover.

We all remember telling them they needed a new keeper because the 2 they had were liabilities.
We could all see it but Klopp couldnâ€™t.
Klopp took a massive risk waiting for VVD to become available (a big risk at the time) since the defenders was absolute crap.

I believe Spurs have got it wrong regarding Kane cover but there not doing half as bad as Liverpool were.
		
Click to expand...

Laughable, absolutely laughable.

The Liverpool supporters were the first to recognise that we had two keepers not good enough.

Just because we are doing well at the moment, doesnt mean that we cant remember when we were in the same position. Spurs have done brilliantly under Poch, and could do even better with a few more good buys, or even if they flesh the squad out. Ring any bells? Levy needs to back him.

So what does the short memories comment actually entail, "voice of truth"?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That sending off reminds me of a Kompany tackle or two.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it.
Plus Fernandinho cynical tackle already in the book.
How many will he get away with tonight but the sending off will make it easier.


----------



## fundy (Jan 14, 2019)

how on earth is that not a booking then ref? take the filter off plse


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Must be all those little things not going for City
		
Click to expand...

Gotcha #bait ðŸ˜˜


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That sending off reminds me of a Kompany tackle or two.
		
Click to expand...

Got to disagree Tashy, that's totally different to any Kompany tackle. Of course the biggest difference is that Kompany plays for a big club and Boly doesn't, therefore the ref doesn't bottle the Boly decision and actually sends him off.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Gotcha #bait ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

Over as a match now.
MIght as well watch Silent Wittness.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Laughable, absolutely laughable.

The Liverpool supporters were the first to recognise that we had two keepers not good enough.

Just because we are doing well at the moment, doesnt mean that we cant remember when we were in the same position. Spurs have done brilliantly under Poch, and could do even better with a few more good buys, or even if they flesh the squad out. Ring any bells? Levy needs to back him.

So what does the short memories comment actually entail, "voice of truth"?
		
Click to expand...

Short memory, could Mean like last night i was saying exactly the same as Liverpool fans are saying tonight. Some players are not good enough  ðŸ˜˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Wagner says the club are better off without him. He wasnâ€™t sacked. Whatâ€™s your next narrative?
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be a mutual decision https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46864005 Shame as I really like him and he's done a fantastic job for them but like Fulham they really haven't got going this year and I think we're both doomed so maybe he's clearing the way for someone to come in, get a feel for the squad so he can plan for life in the championship next season and build a squad to get them back out and move a few on


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Re the Kompany tackle, at the time I thought he had played the ball, seen it since and ave seen Vinnie make the same tackle half a dozen times. Some of them he has been sent off for, and according to the letter of the law he should have. Two feet off the floor etc. However am not to sure that having two feet off and you lose control of your challenge. Ave seen plenty of challenges that are just as bad where players have one foot on the floor. The differance being intent. Thought Vinnie deffo went for the ball, but he caught Salah. Oddly enough, I thought the game was excellent with some tasty tackles from both teams. However Salah was on the end of some of them and he seemed to well "not like" the physical side of the game.
		
Click to expand...

This is my take on Kompany challenges colchester. ðŸ‘posted just last week.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			This is my take on Kompany challenges colchester. ðŸ‘posted just last week.
		
Click to expand...

Getting the ball seems to be irelavent now as the ref seems to know what players intent is.
Boly got the ball studs showing , but watch it carefully ref was told by 4th official or Lino it was a red .
Thereâ€™s just no consistency if that is at Molinuew itâ€™s a yellow but at City itâ€™s a red posh poor.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2019)

Itâ€™s a red because the pressure on the ref isnâ€™t as much as if he was looking to send off Kompany in the biggest game of the season - the ref bottled it big style in the Liverpool match .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 14, 2019)

Just seen the tackle at half time. You can't tackle like that in the PL this year. Players need to wise up and stay on their feet.

The crowd are quiet without Tashy to lead the singing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Getting the ball seems to be irelavent now as the ref seems to know what players intent is.
Boly got the ball studs showing , but watch it carefully ref was told by 4th official or Lino it was a red .
Thereâ€™s just no consistency if that is at Molinuew itâ€™s a yellow but at City itâ€™s a red posh poor.
		
Click to expand...

Thought the ref did well and bought himself some time and to get advice from the linesman or fourth official who may have had a closer view and could see the studs up. Definitely played the ball first but was deemed to be reckless. It's one of those that you've seen reds for but also seen a big melee around the ref who gives a yellow


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Short memory, could Mean like last night i was saying exactly the same as Liverpool fans are saying tonight. Some players are not good enough  ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

If I was you, Tash, I wouldnt bring up last night - you had a shocker.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks like Spurs may be have some trouble afoot....oh dear....


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Laughable, absolutely laughable.

The Liverpool supporters were the first to recognise that we had two keepers not good enough.

Just because we are doing well at the moment, doesnt mean that we cant remember when we were in the same position. Spurs have done brilliantly under Poch, and could do even better with a few more good buys, or even if they flesh the squad out. Ring any bells? Levy needs to back him.

So what does the short memories comment actually entail, "voice of truth"?
		
Click to expand...

The thing is Pete when you say Liverpool supporters thatâ€™s quite a lot,not all weâ€™re saying you had two liabilities.
How can a Liverpool supporter criticise Poch for not covering Kane(although most people saw it coming)when Klopp took a massive risk waiting for VVD.
Yes he got his man,yes itâ€™s working out so far,but if he never got his man that wait was a massive risk.

No clubs perfect but donâ€™t criticise another when your clubs done exactly the same.
And itâ€™s not aimed at you obviously as you never said it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			The thing is Pete when you say Liverpool supporters thatâ€™s quite a lot,not all weâ€™re saying you had two liabilities.
How can a Liverpool supporter criticise Poch for not covering Kane(although most people saw it coming)when Klopp took a massive risk waiting for VVD.
Yes he got his man,yes itâ€™s working out so far,but if he never got his man that wait was a massive risk.

No clubs perfect but donâ€™t criticise another when your clubs done exactly the same.
And itâ€™s not aimed at you obviously as you never said it.
		
Click to expand...

In Mansfield we call it " double standards".


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			The thing is Pete when you say Liverpool supporters thatâ€™s quite a lot,not all weâ€™re saying you had two liabilities.
How can a Liverpool supporter criticise Poch for not covering Kane(although most people saw it coming)when Klopp took a massive risk waiting for VVD.
Yes he got his man,yes itâ€™s working out so far,*but if he never got his man that wait was a massive risk.*

*No clubs perfect but donâ€™t criticise another when your clubs done exactly the same.*
_And itâ€™s not aimed at you obviously as you never said it._

Click to expand...

Are you really having a pop at Klopp on a hypothetical basis?

Does this include you commenting on other teams  players diving when your players are prone to a dive?

I asked you before who your post was aimed at and now its obvious, I expected better from you Tony, as you like to â€œtell it how it isâ€.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Laughable, absolutely laughable.

The Liverpool supporters were the first to recognise that we had two keepers not good enough.

Just because we are doing well at the moment, doesnt mean that we cant remember when we were in the same position. Spurs have done brilliantly under Poch, and could do even better with a few more good buys, or even if they flesh the squad out. Ring any bells? Levy needs to back him.

So what does the short memories comment actually entail, "voice of truth"?
		
Click to expand...

Sums it up - we have clearly needed the right investment for the last 15 years and itâ€™s took the last 3 summers to finally start to get somewhere- a lot of mistakes have been made some very expensive- we had a good period of CL football and didnâ€™t take advantage of that , all it took was one season out for a backwards slide to start.

CL is crucial to help a team keep moving forward and we now have the right people in the right places making the transfers the manager wants happen ( even with the odd mistake namely VVD last summer ) but the money is being spent on the pitch - if Spurs donâ€™t invest in the playing squad then they are going to have a shiney stadium to play Europa league football in , Arsenal had the same issues ( but for different reasons ) and they are now struggling to get back. Many people apart from Spurs fans stated that someone needed to arrive to help ease the burden on Kane - it didnâ€™t happen and if Kane has an injury thatâ€™s more than just a couple weeks out then can see Spurs having a close battle for the top 4 slot


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 14, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you really having a pop at Klopp on a hypothetical basis?

Does this include you commenting on other teams  players diving when your players are prone to a dive?

I asked you before who your post was aimed at and now its obvious, I expected better from you Tony, as you like to â€œtell it how it isâ€.
		
Click to expand...

Show me where Iâ€™ve slated other teams  players for diving but supported my own.

Donâ€™t expect better from me Iâ€™m telling it as I see it.

If Kane never got injured and Spurs won the league all the accusations towards Spurs would be hypothetical.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 14, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Got to disagree Tashy, that's totally different to any Kompany tackle. Of course the biggest difference is that Kompany *plays for a big club and Boly doesn't*, therefore the ref doesn't bottle the Boly decision and actually sends him off.
		
Click to expand...

We won the Sherpa Van in 88 thanks mate.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			We won the Sherpa Van in 88 thanks mate.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ¤—


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			The thing is Pete when you say Liverpool supporters thatâ€™s quite a lot,not all weâ€™re saying you had two liabilities.
How can a Liverpool supporter criticise Poch for not covering Kane(although most people saw it coming)when Klopp took a massive risk waiting for VVD.
Yes he got his man,yes itâ€™s working out so far,but if he never got his man that wait was a massive risk.

No clubs perfect but donâ€™t criticise another when your clubs done exactly the same.
And itâ€™s not aimed at you obviously as you never said it.
		
Click to expand...

So , in essence, a football fan can't comment on another club if their own club has ever made the same mistake?

Pack in.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			We won the Sherpa Van in 88 thanks mate.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't city got a star on their shirt for that?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just seen the tackle at half time. You can't tackle like that in the PL this year. Players need to wise up and stay on their feet.

The crowd are quiet without Tashy to lead the singing 

Click to expand...

Al say it before anyone else does LT, a few empty seats tonight. I didn't want to go and spread me man flu. ðŸ¤”


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 14, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



*Show me where Iâ€™ve slated other teams  players for diving but supported my own.*

Donâ€™t expect better from me Iâ€™m telling it as I see it.

If Kane never got injured and Spurs won the league all the accusations towards Spurs would be hypothetical.
		
Click to expand...

Show me where Iâ€™ve you accused you of doing so?

This is what you said, No clubs perfect but donâ€™t criticise another when your clubs done exactly the same.

So youâ€™re saying , for example, no one is allowed an opinion on a Yernited player diving if a Liverpool player has done the same, no?

No youâ€™re not.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Haven't city got a star on their shirt for that?

Click to expand...

Three  stars for that, also means how many times we have won the premier league since Liverpool last won it. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## PieMan (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Three  stars for that, also means how many times we have won the premier league since Liverpool last won it. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Tashy - Liverpool haven't won the Premier League........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ (Sorry LB, LP and Stu - couldn't resist it fellas!!)


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Three  stars for that, also means how many times we have won the premier league since Liverpool last won it. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure Liverpool have won the premier league ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ

Iâ€™m sure Davemc can enlighten me, sometime after Liverpool next win ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 14, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Tashy - Liverpool haven't won the Premier League........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ (Sorry LB, LP and Stu - couldn't resist it fellas!!)
		
Click to expand...

Great minds!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Three  stars for that, also means how many times we have won the premier league since Liverpool last won it. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Half right,tashy.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Half right,tashy.

Click to expand...

Joking aside what do three flippin stars mean. ðŸ˜³Same as the eagle we used to have on our badge. Might as well of had a black pudding.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Joking aside what do three flippin stars mean. ðŸ˜³Same as the eagle we used to have on our badge. Might as well of had a black pudding.
		
Click to expand...

Silent Witness was good.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Silent Witness was good.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤—ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Silent Witness was good.
		
Click to expand...

The 4th official wasn't one tonight.

Maybe he was scared that pep would do the lethal scarf death-throw.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 15, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So , in essence, a football fan can't comment on another club if their own club has ever made the same mistake?

Pack in.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people use this argument on this forum, which is sad.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Silent Witness was good.
		
Click to expand...

It was wasn't it. A hard hitting episode  .

To be fair to city fans, I ribbed Tashy earlier, the 1st half was like a training match after the sending off. Nothing to get excited about but a very professional job.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

I see Boly has apologised for last nights tackle and the Wolves manager has said it was a red card tackle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I see Boly has apologised for last nights tackle and the Wolves manager has said it was a red card tackle.
		
Click to expand...

Shame your own manager and player didnt say the same when Kompany did an identical tackle - little things eh


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shame your own manager and player didnt say the same when Kompany did an identical tackle - little things eh
		
Click to expand...

For a yellow card.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shame your own manager and player didnt say the same when Kompany did an identical tackle - little things eh
		
Click to expand...

Except the ref only deemed it a yellow card. Cheap jibe imo

The issue would clearly seem to be as in a lot of these cases that there is no consistency and one referee is happy to let a tackle go as a caution and last night an almost identical incident is a red, clearly on the advice of others. Does that mean the ref in the Kompany one got no help at all from the other officials or was clear in his own mind it was only a yellow. Not sure VAR is going to help and these inconsistencies from match to match and ref to ref will continue. Frustrating when your side gets penalised as Wolves did and fine if you get away with it. Decisions for the big boys????????


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Except the ref only deemed it a yellow card. Cheap jibe imo

The issue would clearly seem to be as in a lot of these cases that there is no consistency and one referee is happy to let a tackle go as a caution and last night an almost identical incident is a red, clearly on the advice of others. Does that mean the ref in the Kompany one got no help at all from the other officials or was clear in his own mind it was only a yellow. Not sure VAR is going to help and these inconsistencies from match to match and ref to ref will continue. Frustrating when your side gets penalised as Wolves did and fine if you get away with it. Decisions for the big boys????????
		
Click to expand...

Homer totally agree with you and it is something I have said before Bolys tackle of last night. Kompany has made challenges like that. Got away with them, had a yellow and had a red card. If I have to spell it out that there are inconsistencies with what Kompany has got " away with" and the way in which differant referees view said challenges. Well there is something wrong. My comment re Boly has apologised and the Wolves manager ghas said it was a red is nothing to do with having " the last word". It is to do with some people suggested on here it was not a red. That's it.
For the recordHomer and for your eyes only coz I know you will read this and others may find it apt not to. I thought Bolys tackle last night was a good old fashioned tackle. He played the ball, the timing was perfect. Unfortunately to the letter of the law, his feet were off the ground and he followed through on Silva. 

Good neutral post Homer ðŸ˜˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Homer totally agree with you and it is something I have said before Bolys tackle of last night. Kompany has made challenges like that. Got away with them, had a yellow and had a red card. If I have to spell it out that there are inconsistencies with what Kompany has got " away with" and the way in which differant referees view said challenges. Well there is something wrong. My comment re Boly has apologised and the Wolves manager ghas said it was a red is nothing to do with having " the last word". It is to do with some people suggested on here it was not a red. That's it.
For the recordHomer and for your eyes only coz I know you will read this and others may find it apt not to. I thought Bolys tackle last night was a good old fashioned tackle. He played the ball, the timing was perfect. Unfortunately to the letter of the law, his feet were off the ground and he followed through on Silva.

Good neutral post Homer ðŸ˜˜
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a good old fashioned tackle as well and definitely played the ball first and the momentum took him into Silva and that from that point alone wasn't dangerous play. I've seen many more reckless tackles where there is far less contact made with the ball first and the player then continues into the attacking player with studs showing far more than last nights tackle that have only drawn a yellow. While the letter of the law is quite clear (in writing if not in collective interpretation by all referees) I have a certain degree of sympathy for the Boly challenge and the red card. I guess the bigger question is how to get that greater level of inconsistency week in and week out so that the Kompany, Boly and the next similar incident all get the same treatment.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I see Boly has apologised for last nights tackle and the Wolves manager has said it was a red card tackle.
		
Click to expand...

I find that odd. I don't think it should have been a red. I understand the need to guard against dangerous tackles, but it is pretty much impossible to slide tackle with your studs flat on the floor. I hate to sound like the old clichÃ©, but it really does seem like all slide tackles will be pretty much outlawed eventually. Already it seems that sliding someone who is directly in front of you is going to produce a foul and a card, since you can't make a tackle like that without some studs showing. You can only really slide in now if it's across someone's path from the side.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I thought it was a good old fashioned tackle as well and definitely played the ball first and the momentum took him into Silva and that from that point alone wasn't dangerous play. I've seen many more reckless tackles where there is far less contact made with the ball first and the player then continues into the attacking player with studs showing far more than last nights tackle that have only drawn a yellow. While the letter of the law is quite clear (in writing if not in collective interpretation by all referees) I have a certain degree of sympathy for the Boly challenge and the red card. I guess the bigger question is how to get that greater level of inconsistency week in and week out so that the Kompany, Boly and the next similar incident all get the same treatment.
		
Click to expand...

Good post , I honestly think itâ€™s the reaction of the player sometimes.
Yes he has been caught but some of them look like they have lost a leg .
Itâ€™s the people who make the rules .
Look at Cityâ€™s first goal Jesus is in a offside position when the ball is played to Sane , so the CB has no chance of getting back.
Under the old rule he is offside now he isnâ€™t , 
All this second phase crap has made it worse imo.
In theory a striker could lean on the post for 90mins until the winger gets to the byline move out so the ball is played backward and score .


----------



## Junior (Jan 15, 2019)

Soon it will be a non contact sport, unless a player feels someone breathing on them in the box then cue a swan dive like they have been hit by a sniper........and EVERY team has players who do this.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 15, 2019)

Have to disagree with the "if he takes the ball it's not dangerous" opinion from hjs and others.

The tackle is no less dangerous if the ball is touched first or not. The laws have been specifically worded to try to eliminate tackles which have a decent chance of breaking someone's leg. What's not to like? Everyone knows what they are. Does anyone really think you should be able to wipe someone out just because you got a toe on the ball on the way through to a standing leg??

Just because it's inconsistently applied doesn't make it the end of football as we know it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I find that odd. I don't think it should have been a red. I understand the need to guard against dangerous tackles, but it is pretty much impossible to slide tackle with your studs flat on the floor. I hate to sound like the old clichÃ©, but it really does seem like all slide tackles will be pretty much outlawed eventually.* Already it seems that sliding someone who is directly in front of you is going to produce a foul and a card, since you can't make a tackle like that without some studs showing. You can only really slide in now if it's across someone's path from the side*.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, you've worked it out so surely a pro footballer, the coaching staff, manager etc with all of their know how and analysis could also come to this same conclusion.

We may not like it but this type of tackle is pretty much a no go. A bit like the swinging arms when jumping for a header, the free wallop of a striker or winger to 'let them know you are around', the high kick and a few other naughty tricks. The game has moved and players have to adapt and learn.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2019)

VVD / Kompany / Delph/ Boly type challenge

I'd say this has only come into discussions since the VVD challenge in the Napoli game, it seems.

There have been challenges before where they have had excessive force in them and have mostly seen reds given (jumping into the challenge, two-footed, straight at the player) but one of the attributing factors has been the "angle of attack" IMO. When doing a sliding tackle, most have been done either from the side or not directly into the player.

At the match, I thought VVD's was clean as a whistle, but only only telly replays seen the "result" of the aftermath (following through onto the players shin). Kompanys was across the line of play but straight into salah. Boly's was straight at the ball but Silva come in from the side.Slight differences, but generally the same tackle.

Overall, I dont want to see the sliding tackle banned, unless excess force or EXCESS DANGER to an opponent. When you carry out a sliding tackle, you dont know if the other player will pull out, where he will put his leg etc. Like life nowadays, too many things are banned for what can happen 1% of the time. Injuries are part of the game, and I DONT want to see a non-contact sport, and you cant beat a good slide tackle.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Have to disagree with the "if he takes the ball it's not dangerous" opinion from hjs and others.

The tackle is no less dangerous if the ball is touched first or not. The laws have been specifically worded to try to eliminate tackles which have a decent chance of breaking someone's leg. What's not to like? Everyone knows what they are. Does anyone really think you should be able to wipe someone out just because you got a toe on the ball on the way through to a standing leg??

Just because it's inconsistently applied doesn't make it the end of football as we know it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree generally, but I think Boly was unlucky. When I saw it it looked like Bernardo had ample chance to get out of the way as he knew he was second best anyway.




Lord Tyrion said:



			Yup, you've worked it out so surely a pro footballer, the coaching staff, manager etc with all of their know how and analysis could also come to this same conclusion.

We may not like it but this type of tackle is pretty much a no go. A bit like the swinging arms when jumping for a header, the free wallop of a striker or winger to 'let them know you are around', the high kick and a few other naughty tricks. The game has moved and players have to adapt and learn.
		
Click to expand...

I agree in the cases of serial offenders such as Kompany. Ago though, I felt Boly was unlucky here as he looked the clear favourite to get the ball and wouldn't have felt like he was endangering an opponent at all.

As everyone always says though, we need consistency! The Kompany challenge on Salah was very similar to this one, possibly slightly worse, but the punishment isn't the same. That's the key it to really, players will risk these challenges while it's not 100% certain they'll be sent off.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's the key it to really, players will risk these challenges while it's not 100% certain they'll be sent off.
		
Click to expand...

I would say the % probability is now about 80% though. That makes it a tackle worth avoiding. Just leave it out of the repertoire, particularly in areas of the field like last night where it was unnecessary.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2019)

Christ,  there would be no players left on the pitch if red cards were given in our over 40s league. I know I'd definitely have been sent off in the last two games ðŸ¤£


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Christ,  there would be no players left on the pitch if red cards were given in our over 40s league. I know I'd definitely have been sent off in the last two games ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but you are all old school players. You are all allowed to leave one on someone .


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, but you are all old school players. You are all allowed to leave one on someone .
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m firm but fair, never foul ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 15, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			VVD / Kompany / Delph/ Boly type challenge

I'd say this has only come into discussions since the VVD challenge in the Napoli game, it seems.

There have been challenges before where they have had excessive force in them and have mostly seen reds given (jumping into the challenge, two-footed, straight at the player) but one of the attributing factors has been the "angle of attack" IMO. When doing a sliding tackle, most have been done either from the side or not directly into the player.

At the match, I thought VVD's was clean as a whistle, but only only telly replays seen the "result" of the aftermath (following through onto the players shin). Kompanys was across the line of play but straight into salah. Boly's was straight at the ball but Silva come in from the side.Slight differences, but generally the same tackle.

Overall, I dont want to see the sliding tackle banned, unless excess force or EXCESS DANGER to an opponent. When you carry out a sliding tackle, you dont know if the other player will pull out, where he will put his leg etc. Like life nowadays, too many things are banned for what can happen 1% of the time. Injuries are part of the game, and I DONT want to see a non-contact sport, and you cant beat a good slide tackle.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this .
I played CB and was always told never back out you will get hurt always hit him hard.
Times have changed for the worse .
The three tackles highlighted above all got up and carried on.
When was the last time someone did break a leg with a tackle like this ?
Gomez possibly but that could have been the ad board but I thought it was a fair tackle he quite clearly got the ball.

I think most managers will not be happy if their CB dosnt tackle because striker is in front of him!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

Petr Cech announces his retirement as for end of season


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Petr Cech announces his retirement as for end of season
		
Click to expand...

Great keeper but it comes to us all


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Great keeper but it comes to us all
		
Click to expand...

He was a great servant to Chelsea and has done a fair job for us but now his chances are limited I think he has made a good choice to reitrw and hopefully can remain in the game in some way a real class guy


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2019)

Kane out until early March. 
If only Poch had strengthened his squad ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Kane out until early March.
If only Poch had strengthened his squad ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't need to strengthen because he has Son as a backup... Oh hang on wait he's not there right now either is he


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			He doesn't need to strengthen because he has Son as a backup... Oh hang on wait he's not there right now either is he 

Click to expand...

And his absense could well be extended soon to


----------



## Slime (Jan 15, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Kane out until early March.
If only Poch had strengthened his squad ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That certainly makes United's task a little easier!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			And his absense could well be extended soon to

Click to expand...

There's always LlorenteðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Petr Cech announces his retirement as for end of season
		
Click to expand...

Did he cry excessively whilst announcing the news ?

Top keeper,  great career.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2019)

Big loss for Spurs. Will they dip into the market and who is out there to match Kane? Perhaps with Son out as well one of the lesser players will take the chance to shine. Then again....

Not sure about my mob buying Babel https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46884791 I don't know if he's still got it at 31 in the PL and it smacks of a panic buy but I hope he proves me wrong


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

Just seen Kane's ankle injury tackles etc on Sky, having knackered me ankles up over the years, twisting um, going over on them snapping ligaments etc. My heart goes out to him.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big loss for Spurs. Will they dip into the market and who is out there to match Kane? Perhaps with Son out as well one of the lesser players will take the chance to shine. Then again....

Not sure about my mob buying Babel https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46884791 I don't know if he's still got it at 31 in the PL and it smacks of a panic buy but I hope he proves me wrong
		
Click to expand...

I'd question if Babel ever really had it, hugely inconsistent whenever I'd seen him play,. I'd say Fulham need someone that's got a bit more about them rather than a player who.is probably cashing in a last big(ish) payday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 15, 2019)

So itâ€™s minimum 8 weeks before he returns to training at the very least - thatâ€™s a lot of Prem and CL games affected. The lack of signing another forward will come back and hurt them unless they now pay way over the odds for someone. It will certainly show their ambitions now - if they donâ€™t get someone in then I think miss out on CL which has the potential to really kick them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'd question if Babel ever really had it, hugely inconsistent whenever I'd seen him play,. I'd say Fulham need someone that's got a bit more about them rather than a player who.is probably cashing in a last big(ish) payday
		
Click to expand...

My thought exactly. I was never impressed by him at Liverpool and he's not set the footballing world alight since. If he's come for a final pay day I hope he works for his cash (always an optimist.... I'm a Fulham fan)


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My thought exactly. I was never impressed by him at Liverpool and he's not set the footballing world alight since. If he's come for a final pay day I hope he works for his cash (always an optimist.... I'm a Fulham fan)
		
Click to expand...

i thought he had lots of ability, just not got a brain to suit


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So itâ€™s minimum 8 weeks before he returns to training at the very least - thatâ€™s a lot of Prem and CL games affected. *The lack of signing another forward will come back and hurt them unless they now pay way over the odds for someone. *It will certainly show their ambitions now - if they donâ€™t get someone in then I think miss out on CL which has the potential to really kick them
		
Click to expand...

Why do they need to pay over the odds?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Why do they need to pay over the odds?
		
Click to expand...

Clubs know they are desperate , Jan market isnâ€™t a great place for bargains , not many available or clubs want to lose the level of player Spurs would want or need - I think wouldnâ€™t be in a strong negotiation place


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

History shows that players bought in January can be absolute bargains. Liverpool in that respect have excelled at finding them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			History shows that players bought in January can be absolute bargains. Liverpool in that respect have excelled at finding them.
		
Click to expand...

And history shows you can get some horrors and at times pay a lot more than they are worth 
Carrol a perfect example and Torres going to Chelsea 

Alves , Bousomg , Mitroglou , Kramaric , Niasse , Cuadrado , the list can go on and on

There are prob more Carrollâ€™s than Suarezs thatâ€™s for sure


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

That's why I said Can. ðŸ‘ Not always but there there.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So itâ€™s minimum 8 weeks before he returns to training at the very least - thatâ€™s a lot of Prem and CL games affected. The lack of signing another forward will come back and hurt them unless they now pay way over the odds for someone. It will certainly show their ambitions now - if they donâ€™t get someone in then I think miss out on CL which has the potential to really kick them
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			And history shows you can get some horrors and at times pay a lot more than they are worth
Carrol a perfect example and Torres going to Chelsea

Alves , Bousomg , Mitroglou , Kramaric , Niasse , Cuadrado , the list can go on and on

There are prob more Carrollâ€™s than Suarezs thatâ€™s for sure
		
Click to expand...

Type into google â€œflopps bought in the summer transfer windowâ€ aswell. 
Youâ€™ll also find quite a few expensive ones there  ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That's why I said Can. ðŸ‘ Not always but there there.
		
Click to expand...

Just agree with him Tashy ðŸ˜†


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

behave PS, Suarez was mentioned but Coutinho was financially a better buy. Barca paid give or take a few euros, â‚¬200 million for them two


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2019)

Looks like Liverpool have a few defensive issues again https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46880117 Loads of defensive injuries now and with Milner potentially having to fill in at right back it could make them susceptible.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 15, 2019)

Big blow Kane being out for so long can't see us beating Chelsea in the return leg and it will be hard against the Germans .


Looking at our fixtures until mid March and I  think we will get enough points to finish top 4. 

Rumours we are looking to get Malcom on loan from Barcelona .

Surprised to find we still have Jansen not that he did much when he played only remember him scoring once he scored for the under 23s the other night.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looks like Liverpool have a few defensive issues again https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46880117 Loads of defensive injuries now and with Milner potentially having to fill in at right back it could make them susceptible.
		
Click to expand...

Now am sure somebody on here questioned that last week Homer and was assured alls well ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Now am sure somebody on here questioned that last week Homer and was assured alls well ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Matip is back now , we have an 11 day break when Gomez and Lovren are expected to be back - we have cover for the area , same as last week , we will just put yhe guy who is currently Brazilâ€™s right back there


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looks like Liverpool have a few defensive issues again https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46880117 Loads of defensive injuries now and with Milner potentially having to fill in at right back it could make them susceptible.
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons that I thought we should have kept Clyne, even for a few more weeks until the window closes.

We should have told him to look at options, but a good chance that it will only be at the end of the month and as long as Matip, lovren and Gomez are back, or at least 2 of them. I think sometimes Jurgen is too nice to our players in this respect,but they are our players and should only be let out on loan if we are in a position of strength.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			One of the reasons that I thought we should have kept Clyne, even for a few more weeks until the window closes.

We should have told him to look at options, but a good chance that it will only be at the end of the month and as long as Matip, lovren and Gomez are back, or at least 2 of them. I think sometimes Jurgen is too nice to our players in this respect,but they are our players and should only be let out on loan if we are in a position of strength.
		
Click to expand...

What surprised me yesterday was right in the middle of a title chalenge  Clyne actually asked klopp could he go out on loan.

That suggests to me that he hasnt got the appetite to be a team player.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Matip is back now , we have an 11 day break when Gomez and Lovren are expected to be back - we have cover for the area , same as last week , we will just put yhe guy who is currently Brazilâ€™s right back there
		
Click to expand...

Where does this 11 day gap come in. Home to Palace on Saturday and so is there a potential for a slip up here and dropping some points? I doubt it as Palace aren't the most attack minded and potent side but the BBC report indicates there is a defensive shortage for a few weeks to come and Matip is short of match fitness. If they pick up any more defensive knocks on Saturday or against Leicester this could escalate into a real problem for Klopp


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			What surprised me yesterday was right in the middle of a title chalenge  Clyne actually asked klopp could he go out on loan.

That suggests to me that he hasnt got the appetite to be a team player.
		
Click to expand...

I think Clyne knew he was third choice when TAA was out and Klopp picked Milner instead , always liked Clyne - decent defender but going forward , not much and whilst he played well against the Mancs he didnt offer anything going forward - 1 or 2 games over the past 18 months and dont think he expect to play anymore. I dont think letting Clyne go is a major issue - manager has lots of options there


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			What surprised me yesterday was right in the middle of a title chalenge  Clyne actually asked klopp could he go out on loan.

That suggests to me that he hasnt got the appetite to be a team player.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a twist of logic. Perhaps the call of playing for Liverpool and winning a title would feel hollow to someone who knows heâ€™d rarely play? Are you insulted someone would want to leave Liverpool?

Shouldnâ€™t we applaud someone going somewhere to get games?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where does this 11 day gap come in. Home to Palace on Saturday and so is there a potential for a slip up here and dropping some points? I doubt it as Palace aren't the most attack minded and potent side but the BBC report indicates there is a defensive shortage for a few weeks to come and Matip is short of match fitness. If they pick up any more defensive knocks on Saturday or against Leicester this could escalate into a real problem for Klopp
		
Click to expand...

in between Palace and Leicester


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			in between Palace and Leicester
		
Click to expand...

OK, Makes sense. It still seems a worry that so many defenders are injured, carrying knocks or coming back from injury and so the Clyne decision, especially for a decent enough player, seems strange if only from a timing issue. I know (now) that there is a gap and a chance to let players recover but after that with CL games and a tricky away game at West Ham before United away, if several pick up knocks again, cover does seem pretty slim.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Bit of a twist of logic. Perhaps the call of playing for Liverpool and winning a title would feel hollow to someone who knows heâ€™d rarely play? Are you insulted someone would want to leave Liverpool?

Shouldnâ€™t we applaud someone going somewhere to get games?
		
Click to expand...

He's been out injured with a back problem for nearly 18months, he can't expect to come straight back in. 

As for it feeling hollow, hes played many many games for liverpool and he's never been a bad egg so i dont agree with that point.

Why would i feel insulted? 

I'm surprised that a player whose been injurÃ¨d for 18months has  asked to go out on loan while the team hes at is in a real title challenge and still in europe.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He's been out injured with a back problem for nearly 18months, he can't expect to come straight back in.

As for it feeling hollow, hes played many many games for liverpool and he's never been a bad egg so i dont agree with that point.

Why would i feel insulted?

I'm surprised that a player whose been injurÃ¨d for 18months has  asked to go out on loan while the team hes at is in a real title challenge and still in europe.
		
Click to expand...

If that player is likely going to be sat on a bench for the next 4 months then yes, it would feel hollow. History has shown that teams show little loyalty to players when they want rid, why expect it the other way around. Each side has to look after themselves. Clyne's priority is his own career. After a period of injury he needs to play again to get fit and for his own future.

The key question is not why Clyne asked to leave, I'm with him on that one, but why Liverpool allowed him to go. Criticise the club, not the player.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't think there's anything strange about the Clyne situation at all. A player aged 27 who has only played 108 minutes of football this season is obviously going to ask for a move so he can play. He's gone from being second choice England full back to not being in the reckoning. Not much point in Liverpool forcing an unhappy player to stick around and sit on the bench either. They have adequate cover in Fabinho, who was always a right back by trade until recently, and Milner who can pretty much play anywhere. And Trent is only out for 3 weeks or something?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If that player is likely going to be sat on a bench for the next 4 months then yes, it would feel hollow. History has shown that teams show little loyalty to players when they want rid, why expect it the other way around. Each side has to look after themselves. Clyne's priority is his own career. After a period of injury he needs to play again to get fit and for his own future.

The key question is not why Clyne asked to leave, I'm with him on that one, but why Liverpool allowed him to go. Criticise the club, not the player.
		
Click to expand...

IMO Klopp has listened to Clyne and thought we've got TAA, Gomez,  Fabinho and Milner who are all equally as good at RB  and has granted clyne his permission to leave. 

I dont think either Klopp or Clyne deserve to be criticised. It seems like its a amicable agreement. i wouldnt want Klopp to keep a unhappy squad player.

I'm just surprised a player would rather go and play for a mid table side than work and be ready to play in CL and a title challenge in case a situation arises like it has. 

Will we miss Clyne?? No i don't think we will. Typical knee jerk reactions from some.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			IMO Klopp has listened to Clyne and thought we've got TAA, Gomez,  Fabinho and Milner who are all equally as good at RB  and has granted clyne his permission to leave.

I dont think either Klopp or Clyne deserve to be criticised. It seems like its a amicable agreement. i wouldnt want Klopp to keep a unhappy squad player.

*I'm just surprised a player would rather go and play for a mid table side than work and be ready to play in CL and a title challenge in case a situation arises like it has.*

Will we miss Clyne?? No i don't think we will. Typical knee jerk reactions from some.
		
Click to expand...

As I mentioned, look at it from an England perspective. Something like 3 years ago he was 2nd choice, competing with Walker. Now I'd say he's behind Walker, Trippier, Trent and even Wan-Bissaka. He has to be playing for that to change.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			As I mentioned, look at it from an England perspective. Something like 3 years ago he was 2nd choice, competing with Walker. Now I'd say he's behind Walker, Trippier, Trent and even Wan-Bissaka. He has to be playing for that to change.
		
Click to expand...

Look at it from a clubs perspective, he's been  handsomely paid for 18months whilst he's been injured and as soon as he's fit he wants to play, he's not that  good to warrant dropping Trent.

All of those players at their best Clyne is still 4th choice IMO


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			All of those players at their best Clyne is still 4th choice IMO
		
Click to expand...

That's why, in his eyes, he has to go. It makes sense. Ultimately if the club wanted to keep him until the summer they would. 

Clyne could not gamble on a domino effect of injuries, he just saw he was 4th place and that was too many people in front of him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Clyne knew he was third choice when TAA was out and Klopp picked Milner instead , always liked Clyne - decent defender but going forward , not much and whilst he played well against the Mancs he didnt offer anything going forward - 1 or 2 games over the past 18 months and dont think he expect to play anymore. I dont think letting Clyne go is a major issue - manager has lots of options there
		
Click to expand...

He doesnt at the moment with Gomez and TAA being out, though.

Jurgen should have waited until the end of the window before MAYBE allowing him out on loan.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's why, in his eyes, he has to go. It makes sense. Ultimately if the club wanted to keep him until the summer they would.

Clyne could not gamble on a domino effect of injuries, he just saw he was 4th place and that was too many people in front of him.
		
Click to expand...

I meant 4th choice for Ingurland.

IMO i'd have Clyne 2nd choice RB, i'd prefer Fabinho in CM but i'm sure klopp knows better than me and all of those  internet warrior  football managers.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			He doesnt at the moment with Gomez and TAA being out, though.

Jurgen should have waited until the end of the window before MAYBE allowing him out on loan.
		
Click to expand...

Gomez is back for Leicester, so its only 1 game.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			IMO Klopp has listened to Clyne and thought we've got TAA, Gomez,  Fabinho and Milner who are all equally as good at RB  and has granted clyne his permission to leave.

I dont think either Klopp or Clyne deserve to be criticised. It seems like its a amicable agreement. i wouldnt want Klopp to keep a unhappy squad player.

I'm just surprised a player would rather go and play for a mid table side than work and be ready to play in CL and a title challenge in case a situation arises like it has.

Will we miss Clyne?? No i don't think we will. Typical knee jerk reactions from some.
		
Click to expand...

Under normal circumstances and with everyone fit, I'd agree totally.

Whats the big hurry from our point of view though? To me its about timing, and the timing of this loan deal is poor, with the defensive injuries we have.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Gomez is back for Leicester, so its only 1 game.
		
Click to expand...

Why not keep Clyne till then, then let him go?

Bear in mind that our right back will be up against Zaha.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why not keep Clyne till then, then let him go?

Bear in mind that our right back will be up against Zaha.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry abar Zaha, he spends most of his time on the floorðŸ˜‰

I reckon Klopp has asked himself this, Is clyne a better RB than Fabinho and decided hesnot so hes let him go. 

If we dont beat Palace, it wont be becauase we've missed Clyne.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Under normal circumstances and with everyone fit, I'd agree totally.

*Whats the big hurry from our point of view though? *To me its about timing, and the timing of this loan deal is poor, with the defensive injuries we have.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing it had to do with Â£19m Solanke deal.
Its only poor because 3 day's later TAA gets injured. Injuries happen in football, its coincidental that its happened to our RB when weve just lt a RB go.

I've thrown stuff away thats been on the van for months, then 3 days later i've needed it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			What surprised me yesterday was right in the middle of a title chalenge  Clyne actually asked klopp could he go out on loan.

That suggests to me that he hasnt got the appetite to be a team player.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe after playing Milner instead of him couple of games ago he knows heâ€™s got no chance .
So his only way of getting some games in is to move or loan.
I can understand this.
But we donâ€™t know what was said between him and Klopp.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Dont worry abar Zaha, he spends most of his time on the floorðŸ˜‰

I reckon Klopp has asked himself this, Is clyne a better RB than Fabinho and decided hesnot so hes let him go.

If we dont beat Palace, it wont be becauase we've missed Clyne.
		
Click to expand...

When he hits the floor though it can often be a penalty. 

We were still taking a risk by letting him go straight away, with only one "proper" right back in place and still at the end of a run that sees lots of clubs have muscle and contact injuries, cos of durty bustards like Kompany.....

Regarding the van analogy, was it a 3 wood?

Yours, internet caretaker head coach.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



*When he hits the floor though it can often be a penalty.*

We were still taking a risk by letting him go straight away, with only one "proper" right back in place and still at the end of a run that sees lots of clubs have muscle and contact injuries, cos of durty bustards like Kompany.....

Regarding the van analogy, was it a 3 wood?

Yours, internet caretaker head coach.

Click to expand...

Behave, little teams dont get pens away at the big boys.......


I


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Behave, little teams dont get pens away at the big boys.......

ðŸ˜‚
If I remember right i did bring it up at the time he went. It wasn't meant as a pop at Liverpool, it was a more I have seen that happen at City in the past. And as recently as the last couple of months ago when Bravo got injured and we had no real back up to Ederson. Ironically the keeper we now have, I believe is better than Bravo so it remains to be seen what happens when Bravo is fit.
Back to the Clyne story, found it odd he was allowed to go, but and this is a massive but, how many fans want someone playing in there shirt when they don't want to be there.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2019)

I see they have had a complete mare with VAR again tonight - really poor


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46897173
Smart, looks like City won't be playing many young uns that night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2019)

Unbelievable https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46896639

Surely the FA will investigate and fine Leeds heavily and will he have made his position untenable?


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I see they have had a complete mare with VAR again tonight - really poor
		
Click to expand...


its as if theyre trying to make it fail, sounds familiar to something else going on currently lol


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Unbelievable https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46896639

Surely the FA will investigate and fine Leeds heavily and will he have made his position untenable?
		
Click to expand...

why on earth would his position be untenable? will have strengthened the Leeds fans love for him surely

not sure theyve broken any rules have they, and if anyone wants to get on the moral bandwagon in football this is hardly top of the list is it? fair play to them for their thoroughness imo


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Unbelievable https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46896639

Surely the FA will investigate and fine Leeds heavily and will he have made his position untenable?
		
Click to expand...

You donâ€™t half talk some rubbish Homer. 
â„ï¸


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			why on earth would his position be untenable? will have strengthened the Leeds fans love for him surely

not sure theyve broken any rules have they, and if anyone wants to get on the moral bandwagon in football this is hardly top of the list is it? fair play to them for their thoroughness imo
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to him for not giving a toss ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2019)

Believe it or not, Tash, us Liverpool fans dont necessarily have the same views on everything, as proved by the Clyne story.

Agree with you on it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I see they have had a complete mare with VAR again tonight - really poor
		
Click to expand...

It's so frustrating. Such a great tool but they just keep doing it wrong and lending weight to the "change is bad" brigade. That ruled out Derby goal was so marginal that the goal should have stood - any reasonable doubt the benefit is meant to go with the striker. VAR is only meant to overall obvious blunders.

On Leeds - I don't really understand what all the fuss is about. Everyone scouts opposition at their matches, so is scouting their training sessions such really a huge departure from that? Fantastic trolling from Bielsa though holding a conference just to tell them he does it all the time. . Bravo.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where does this 11 day gap come in. Home to Palace on Saturday and so is there a potential for a slip up here and dropping some points? I doubt it as Palace aren't the most attack minded and potent side but the BBC report indicates there is a defensive shortage for a few weeks to come and Matip is short of match fitness. If they pick up any more defensive knocks on Saturday or against Leicester this could escalate into a real problem for Klopp
		
Click to expand...

Not attack minded?

We've had 30+ attempts on goal in some recent matches and beaten Man City - the problem isn't attacking, its finding someone who can score ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Dont worry abar Zaha, he spends most of his time on the floorðŸ˜‰

I reckon Klopp has asked himself this, Is clyne a better RB than Fabinho and decided hesnot so hes let him go.

If we dont beat Palace, it wont be becauase we've missed Clyne.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll give you and Liverbirdie a nibble.

Zaha goes down cause he gets fouled a lot as he is quick and very skilful, a bit like Hazard, Salah, Sterling, Rashford, Alli etc etc. but just without benefit of panels of â€˜expertsâ€™ who happened.to have played for the top clubs, so he gets dug out more than most imo.

Anyway, Roy is doing a good job of wasting one of the best wide players in the league by playing him centrally at the moment, so your right back may not have to worry.

Benteke is back though.......Iâ€™m sure VVD is worried.....maybe not!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Not attack minded?

We've had 30+ attempts on goal in some recent matches and beaten Man City - the problem isn't attacking, its finding someone who can score ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Whenâ€™s Benteke back ?ðŸ˜€


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Whenâ€™s Benteke back ?ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s coming to get you


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Iâ€™ll give you and Liverbirdie a nibble.

Zaha goes down cause he gets fouled a lot as he is quick and very skilful, a bit like Hazard, Salah, Sterling, Rashford, Alli etc etc. but just without benefit of panels of â€˜expertsâ€™ who happened.to have played for the top clubs, so he gets dug out more than most imo.

Anyway, *Roy is doing a good job of wasting one of the best wide players in the league by playing him centrally at the moment*, so your right back may not have to worry.

Benteke is back though.......Iâ€™m sure VVD is worried.....maybe not!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ‘ðŸ»

You canâ€™t criticise Roy on here, theyâ€™ll be telling you how great of a manager he is after winning trophies all over Europe.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Heâ€™s coming to get you 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m keeping schtum til 5:05 on Saturday just incase......


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ‘ðŸ»

You canâ€™t criticise Roy on here, theyâ€™ll be telling you how great of a manager he is after winning trophies all over Europe.......
		
Click to expand...

He is â€˜o.k.â€™ as a manager and weâ€™ve had far worse. We need to replace Roy soon though, hopefully at end of season and all done mutually etc. He canâ€™t just keep going can he!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Iâ€™m keeping schtum til 5:05 on Saturday just incase......
		
Click to expand...

+1 on that, then I'll shout me mouth off if we win.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Whenâ€™s Benteke back ?ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

You see I said a week or so ago small margins going Liverpools way, Benteke never played against us but he's playin against Liverpool. I swear to god they have already etched LIVER on the premier league cup. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Jan 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Whenâ€™s Benteke back ?ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

He was on the bench last week, just about as likely to score there as on the pitch ðŸ˜£


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2019)

chrisd said:



			He was on the bench last week, just about as likely to score there as on the pitch ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Unbelievable https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46896639

Surely the FA will investigate and fine Leeds heavily and will he have made his position untenable?
		
Click to expand...

The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced he's done nothing wrong!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 17, 2019)

Slime said:



			The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced he's done nothing wrong!
		
Click to expand...

What rules or regulations has he broke? Surely all he has done is try to outfox the opposition, and by the sounds of it been very thorough with it.
I donâ€™t believe there hasnâ€™t been a single manager that hasnâ€™t done the same or similar.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's so frustrating. Such a great tool but they just keep doing it wrong and lending weight to the "change is bad" brigade. That ruled out Derby goal was so marginal that the goal should have stood - any reasonable doubt the benefit is meant to go with the striker. VAR is only meant to overall obvious blunders.

On Leeds - I don't really understand what all the fuss is about. Everyone scouts opposition at their matches, so is scouting their training sessions such really a huge departure from that? Fantastic trolling from Bielsa though holding a conference just to tell them he does it all the time. . Bravo.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t panic VAR is being TRIALED and as such errors will be made noted and changed. The same as anything that is trialed. Not perfect to start with


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Donâ€™t panic VAR is being TRIALED and as such errors will be made noted and changed. The same as anything that is trialed. Not perfect to start with
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but they need to hurry up and get it right, as it's already been approved for next season's Premier League hasn't it? And we don't want a litany of errors at the start of next season. 

As fans on the outside looking in it seems so easy to get right as well. Don't use it on every decision, only the ones where the ref doesn't have a clear view. And only overrule decisions that are blatantly wrong. Borderline stuff should be left to the ref's original decision.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I get that, but they need to hurry up and get it right, as it's already been approved for next season's Premier League hasn't it? And we don't want a litany of errors at the start of next season.

As fans on the outside looking in it seems so easy to get right as well. Don't use it on every decision, only the ones where the ref doesn't have a clear view. And only overrule decisions that are blatantly wrong. Borderline stuff should be left to the ref's original decision.
		
Click to expand...

I would hope every goal that has a chance to be wrong whether obvious to the fan or not will be scrutinised by the var official


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 17, 2019)

What surprises me is that by and large it worked very well in The World Cup. Are they working to different guidelines over here? We seem to be having more issues, or am I wrong in thinking that?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What surprises me is that by and large it worked very well in The World Cup. Are they working to different guidelines over here? We seem to be having more issues, or am I wrong in thinking that?
		
Click to expand...

I think it all to do with camera positions. By all accounts a new camera or position is going to be made in the near future


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2019)

chrisd said:



			He was on the bench last week, just about as likely to score there as on the pitch ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

i'm surprised he didn't miss the bench


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Donâ€™t panic VAR is being TRIALED and as such errors will be made noted and changed. The same as anything that is trialed. Not perfect to start with
		
Click to expand...

Surely the use of VAR has to be questioned?

"Clear and obvious" was the mantra for use, now its almost every decision is being looked at, its not improving the game. PL football will end up stop/start and the enjoyment is slowly but surely being sucked out of the game. 

We're trying to get the perfect game, its sport, its impossible.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Surely the use of VAR has to be questioned?

"Clear and obvious" was the mantra for use, now its almost every decision is being looked at, its not improving the game. PL football will end up stop/start and the enjoyment is slowly but surely being sucked out of the game.

We're trying to get the perfect game, its sport, its impossible.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you mate but if we are going to have it you canâ€™t let some things go and var other things where do you draw the line. If a goal is scored but the offside was not clear and obvious do you not var it even though it shouldnâ€™t be a goal. The goal line technology is top rate. I am an old fart so have seen many borderline goals both for and against my team, the world is still going round. I personally would have left it at goal line technology


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Surely the use of VAR has to be questioned?

"Clear and obvious" was the mantra for use, now its almost every decision is being looked at, its not improving the game. PL football will end up stop/start and the enjoyment is slowly but surely being sucked out of the game. 

We're trying to get the perfect game, its sport, its impossible.
		
Click to expand...

If its there, it has to be fully used in all games in that comp/league and not selective games. However they should follow rugby and show the situation on the big screens so the crowd can follow and understand the ruling


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If its there, it has to be fully used in all games in that comp/league and not selective games. However they should follow rugby and show the situation on the big screens so the crowd can follow and understand the ruling
		
Click to expand...

What do we/they want from it? Referee's are there to interpret the laws of the game. We see every ref doing this differently week to week. Its a matter of opinion and at times ALL refs get it wrong
. 
As a match goer, sitting and waiting for VAR kills the atmosphere. Even with a big screen, It takes too long. I cant see how decisions can be made quicker.  

Spurs v Chelsea last week was agood game til the last 20 odd mins of the 1st half, VAR killed the pace out of that game imo. Id like to hear from somebody who was in that ground that night. 



anotherdouble said:



			Totally agree with you mate but if we are going to have it you canâ€™t let some things go and var other things where do you draw the line. If a goal is scored but the offside was not clear and obvious do you not var it even though it shouldnâ€™t be a goal. The goal line technology is top rate. I am an old fart so have seen many borderline goals both for and against my team, the world is still going round. I personally would have left it at goal line technology
		
Click to expand...

You can. 

Remember a few seasons ago Arsenal at your place when Gibbs got sent off for handball  and it shouldve been Ox, VAR is perfect for that but trying to prove Kane was offside by a pubes length is pathetic.

Clear and obvious, not every decision/goal.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			What do we/they want from it? Referee's are there to interpret the laws of the game. We see every ref doing this differently week to week. Its a matter of opinion and at times ALL refs get it wrong
. 
As a match goer, sitting and waiting for VAR kills the atmosphere. Even with a big screen, It takes too long. I cant see how decisions can be made quicker.  
.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that currently it takes too long and needs refining. However can you blame anyone for bringing it in when you consider the vitriol refs get for the marginal descisions they get wrong in a blink of an eye? Likewise the diving, acting and sneaky nasty that goes on by professional players would hopefully be stamped out.
In the end it will good for the game, but we have to accept it wonâ€™t be perfect straight away.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 18, 2019)

Do they need to introduce the equivalent of "umpires call" like in cricket? If they look at the replay and it's not immediately obvious that it's the wrong decision they stick with the onfield call and carry on. None of this looking at 15 different angles to see if the striker's big toe was offside.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2019)

The Dynamic of VAR is totally wrong. It shouldnt be up to the VAR or onfield refs to decide when to use it, or not.

Instead of whether a clear and obvious mistake or not. Put it in the realm of captain/manager of team deciding within 30 seconds if they want to appeal, or not.

3 or 4 decisions a game - sorts out the majority of the problems.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			The Dynamic of VAR is totally wrong. It shouldnt be up to the VAR or onfield refs to decide when to use it, or not.

Instead of whether a clear and obvious mistake or not. Put it in the realm of captain/manager of team deciding within 30 seconds if they want to appeal, or not.

3 or 4 decisions a game - sorts out the majority of the problems.
		
Click to expand...

i disagree, 8 challenges per game will result in 8x 90 sec disruptions. Do that and the game is finished.

 We need a  better standard of referees. 

The gulf in quality between John moss (worst) right up to Micheal Oliver ( best)  is frightening.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I agree that currently it takes too long and needs refining. *However can you blame anyone for bringing it in when you consider the vitriol refs get for the marginal descisions they get wrong in a blink of an eye*? Likewise the diving, acting and sneaky nasty that goes on by professional players would hopefully be stamped out.
In the end it will good for the game, but we have to accept it wonâ€™t be perfect straight away.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think its going to change even with VAR?


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i disagree, 8 challenges per game will result in 8x 90 sec disruptions. Do that and the game is finished.

We need a  better standard of referees.

The gulf in quality between John moss (worst) right up to Micheal Oliver ( best)  is frightening.
		
Click to expand...

The whole argument for me is the 90 seconds is far far too long in a continuous game (its less of an issue in say cricket). Massive blunders should be able to be resolved in 15 seconds, if it takes any longer then its not a clear blunder. 8 15 second stoppages nothing in a game where plenty of sides waste more than that each game already!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			The whole argument for me is the 90 seconds is far far too long in a continuous game (its less of an issue in say cricket). Massive blunders should be able to be resolved in 15 seconds, if it takes any longer then its not a clear blunder. 8 15 second stoppages nothing in a game where plenty of sides waste more than that each game already!
		
Click to expand...

i agree. You will then have managers who will be using said challenges in a tactical sense rather than for the righg purpose.


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i agree. You will then have managers who will be using said challenges in a tactical sense rather than for the righg purpose.
		
Click to expand...

They still havent worked out how to do that right in cricket lol (albeit far easier in football).

On that point the sooner they change the sub rules so a side can only make one set of substitutions after say 75 mins and no substitutions after 85 mins the better. Nothing worse than a manager making a sub in the 92nd minute to break up the game even if the time gets added (which it doesnt always)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2019)

Niasse off to Cardiff . On loan and they buy at the end of the season.  Good to get him off the wage bill. 

Best of luck to him. Always tried but not good enough.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			They still havent worked out how to do that right in cricket lol (albeit far easier in football).

On that point the sooner they change the sub rules so a side can only make one set of substitutions after say 75 mins and no substitutions after 85 mins the better. Nothing worse than a manager making a sub in the 92nd minute to break up the game even if the time gets added (which it doesnt always)
		
Click to expand...

Its annoying when youre trying to get a winner and the opposition team are making subs.

Marco silva springs to mind this season. 

He had two subs ready and he decides to hold one back, makes one then makes another one then we scored  in  extra added on time ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Dont panic Mainwaring! Trents back after a 4 week injury...

The joys of being young an fit


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i disagree, 8 challenges per game will result in 8x 90 sec disruptions. Do that and the game is finished.

We need a  better standard of referees.

The gulf in quality between John moss (worst) right up to Micheal Oliver ( best)  is frightening.
		
Click to expand...


I said 3 each, not 8, and even then as an example.

You havent given a how we get to a better standard of referees, just a hope. Utopian?

Must try harder.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I said 3 each, not 8, and even then as an example.

You havent given a how we get to a better standard of referees, just a hope. Utopian?

Must try harder. 

Click to expand...

You said 3 or 4 each, so make your mind up, 3 or 4?

Get rid of the shite would be a start, there canâ€™t be no worse in the Championship etc than the dross we have now. Sticking with the same old regime season by season isnâ€™t acceptable. Or even be bold and look abroad for the better refs.

Also get rid of the refs main man, he was one of the worst refs weâ€™ve ever seen. Itâ€™s like the blind leading the blind.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You said 3 or 4 each, so make your mind up, 3 or 4?

Get rid of the shite would be a start, there canâ€™t be no worse in the Championship etc than the dross we have now. Sticking with the same old regime season by season isnâ€™t acceptable. Or even be bold and look abroad for the better refs.

Also get rid of the refs main man, he was one of the worst refs weâ€™ve ever seen. Itâ€™s like the blind leading the blind.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think that the Prem is the only league in the world that as bad decisions in games? 

Youâ€™re moaning but not really coming up with a sensible solution.

The refs need help,so why not give em it?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			They still havent worked out how to do that right in cricket lol (albeit far easier in football).

On that point the sooner they change the sub rules so a side can only make one set of substitutions after say 75 mins and no substitutions after 85 mins the better. Nothing worse than a manager making a sub in the 92nd minute to break up the game even if the time gets added (which it doesnt always)
		
Click to expand...

For tactical substitutions (not for injured players) rolling substitutes, no need to stop the game for them, let the 4th official deal with it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You said 3 or 4 each, so make your mind up, 3 or 4?

Get rid of the shite would be a start, there canâ€™t be no worse in the Championship etc than the dross we have now. Sticking with the same old regime season by season isnâ€™t acceptable. Or even be bold and look abroad for the better refs.

Also get rid of the refs main man, he was one of the worst refs weâ€™ve ever seen. Itâ€™s like the blind leading the blind.
		
Click to expand...

3.5 

Do you know if the championship has better refs, just cos we dont see them every week, you may be presuming that they are better. Do you honestly think that the refereeing would get ,say, 25% better by swapping our 5 worst for the championship's 5 best? Agree on the top man being woeful.

The biggest controversy with VAR is when to use it. Unfair for it to still be on the officials, so put it on the clubs captain/manager themselves, otherwise we'll still be blaming the refs in the boozer afterwards, as we have for time immemorial. Its time for change.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			For tactical substitutions (not for injured players) rolling substitutes, no need to stop the game for them, let the 4th official deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

yep that would work for me


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			3.5 

Do you know if the championship has better refs, just cos we dont see them every week, you may be presuming that they are better. Do you honestly think that the refereeing would get ,say, 25% better by swapping our 5 worst for the championship's 5 best? Agree on the top man being woeful.

The biggest controversy with VAR is when to use it. Unfair for it to still be on the officials, so put it on the clubs captain/manager themselves, otherwise we'll still be blaming the refs in the boozer afterwards, as we have for time immemorial. Its time for change.

Click to expand...

No but whats the other alternative? Now a ref has a stinker one week and  either gets demoted to holding the board up the next game or taking charge of the next Top game!!

I accept refs make mistakes, its part of football and sport in general but theres too many who arent good enough at that level. 

Promote top 5 refs of the Championship for the bottom 5 of the PL and you would see a difference im certain of that.

I'm all for change but it cant be at the death of the game. This current VAR isnt fit for purpose and the PL have  sanctioned  it for use for next season its being rushed. Theh shouldve trialed it, ironed out any issues and set out the  agreement on how it will be used. 

Instead, theyre making it up as they go along.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Promote top 5 refs of the Championship for the bottom 5 of the PL and you would see a difference im certain of that.

.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish. 

So who decides whoâ€™s the best and worst? 
I assume that the ones whoâ€™s decisions you agree with are the best?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2019)

Fabulous game at Wolves. Superb 3rd goal for Wolves.

If you haven't seen this game then set the box to record motd. Brilliant game.

Wolves manager sent off for celebrating the 4th goal with the players on the pitch. Retrospective ban for Mr Klopp


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hell of a game that!


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2019)

5.9 for Salah


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2019)

Ole's army seem to be marching on!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			5.9 for Salah
		
Click to expand...

Not again ðŸ™„


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2019)

The Egyptian Neymar?


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2019)

we'll get the same argument, there was contact so he was entitled to go down even though the contact clearly doesnt cause him to go down the way he does


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			we'll get the same argument, there was contact so he was entitled to go down even though the contact clearly doesnt cause him to go down the way he does
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s just blatant cheating.


----------



## jp5 (Jan 19, 2019)

Cheating, no other word for it. Brilliant idea from the PL that they'll only ban where ref has been conned, so basically you get a free crack at it and no punishment if you don't get the pen.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 19, 2019)

Amazing counter goals from Bournemouth today 

Wilsonâ€™s was a cracking finish aswell


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			5.9 for Salah
		
Click to expand...

Strange though no mention of Zaha......


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Strange though no mention of Zaha......

Click to expand...

another repeat diver who whinges about his treatment, havent seen his so hadnt commented (whereas i had Salads), expect ill be moaning about Hazard, Bellerin and a few others later


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Strange though no mention of Zaha......

Click to expand...

Obviously itâ€™s just because itâ€™s a Liverpool player ðŸŽ»ðŸ™„


----------



## Jensen (Jan 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			another repeat diver who whinges about his treatment, havent seen his so hadnt commented (whereas i had Salads), expect ill be moaning about Hazard, Bellerin and a few others later
		
Click to expand...

At least Kane can't be part of that for a few weeks yet ðŸ˜„


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2019)

Jensen said:



			At least Kane can't be part of that for a few weeks yet ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

wow thats taking finding a positive to a new level


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			5.9 for Salah
		
Click to expand...

SOunds like it was silly - needs to cut it out 

Mental game , sounds like we were totally out of character and had no control , ref had a shocker with a handball just before their goal but Palace a bogey team and another big 3 points


----------



## Jensen (Jan 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			SOunds like it was silly - needs to cut it out

Mental game , sounds like we were totally out of character and had no control , ref had a shocker with a handball just before their goal but Palace a bogey team and another big 3 points
		
Click to expand...

How do you know the ref had a shocker, unless of course you were there....


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2019)

Cracking goal from Lacazette, yet again weve started likle a different side in a London derby (and with a much better balanced team with Ramsey and Lacazette both starting and no Iwobi), lets hope it continues!


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2019)

Hazard at it already, Aubam clearly wins the ball and Hazard throwing himself at the floor completely unnaturally


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2019)

This looking like itâ€™s going to be a cracker - Arsenal right up for his and look dangerous going forward , Chelsea backline look vunerable- but then so do the Arsenal backline , but Chelsea donâ€™t have a striker to try and exploit that .


----------



## Piece (Jan 19, 2019)

Watford v Burnley might not even make MoTD let alone be last on it! ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2019)

horrible substitutions, totally in control and takes off 2 of our best players for pace and no end product

now looks like Bellerin gone bust again too


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 19, 2019)

You Palace boys? there was no need for that! Donâ€™t you know weâ€™re after our first title in abar a billion years!! No good for my nerves this


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2019)

Well we werent great but far too good for an awful tippy tappy Chelsea side 

Shame to see Bellerin injury, didnt look good


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2019)

4 points seperate 3rd to 6th - on current form itâ€™s hard to see how Utd wonâ€™t make it now , with Spurs losing Kane and Son they could be in danger along Chelsea who just lack any cutting edge especially when Hazard canâ€™t be bothered to turn up , and Arsenal looked a lot better today - thatâ€™s going to be an interesting race


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

Good win for Liverpool today and perhaps they have the resilience (and necessary luck) to dig out results like this and win the title. Good job there's a break to get defenders back and cover Milner's ban. United on a role and with Leicester Burnley and Fulham to come next they can definitely make top four now, something Mourinho had no chance of getting. Does anyone think Solskjaer deserves a chance to manage permanently based on his performance to date?


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			SOunds like it was silly - needs to cut it out

Mental game , sounds like we were totally out of character and had no control , ref had a shocker with a handball just before their goal but Palace a bogey team and another big 3 points
		
Click to expand...

Needs to cut what out? He was kicked in the box. Is it only a pen if the foul makes you go down?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Needs to cut what out? He was kicked in the box. Is it only a pen if the foul makes you go down?
		
Click to expand...

Its a dive mate - there was no need for him to go down , refs will stop giving him anything if he keeps doing it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Needs to cut what out? He was kicked in the box. Is it only a pen if the foul makes you go down?
		
Click to expand...

And we expect refs to get it right ðŸ‘†ðŸ‘†ðŸ‘†ðŸ˜³ðŸ™„

Have a word with yourself mate.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good win for Liverpool today and perhaps they have the resilience (and necessary luck) to dig out results like this and win the title. Good job there's a break to get defenders back and cover Milner's ban. United on a role and with Leicester Burnley and Fulham to come next they can definitely make top four now, something Mourinho had no chance of getting. *Does anyone think Solskjaer deserves a chance to manage permanently based on his performance to date?*

Click to expand...

Well if he keeps winning every game until the end of the season they can't really not give it to him can they? 

Just had a look for this Salah incident on Twitter, very similar to the Newcastle one that he actually got the pen for. Even less contact though, there's a hand on his shoulder and he's just allowed himself to fall back under it, but the weight of the hand was nothing. If that isn't a dive, then Salah is easier to knock over than a house a cards.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			horrible substitutions, totally in control and takes off 2 of our best players for pace and no end product

now looks like Bellerin gone bust again too 

Click to expand...

Getting annoyed now with persistent unnecessary substitution of Lacazette...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2019)

A win is a win. Nice to see Kos back, and MOM too. Good performance all round. Nice to see Mustafi not there. #accidentwaitingtohappen.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 19, 2019)

If Wolves qualify for Europe this year I think I'll burst into flames.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 19, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			A win is a win. Nice to see Kos back, and MOM too. Good performance all round. Nice to see Mustafi not there. #accidentwaitingtohappen.
		
Click to expand...

 Couldn't agree more, soon as I see Mustafi on the team sheet I wonder what he's going to cock up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			SOunds like it was silly - needs to cut it out

Mental game , sounds like we were totally out of character and had no control , ref had a shocker with a handball just before their goal but Palace a bogey team and another big 3 points
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it was John Mossâ€™ best game ðŸ˜‰ 

We did have control at times but Palace played very well, certainly the best Palace side Iâ€™ve seen.

I was right inline with the handball and from where I was  it wasnâ€™t a pen though it wasnâ€™t a foul neither that Moss gave against Mane.

Henderson played well though I thought he was at fault for 1st goal and gave a bad bball to Milner for his 2nd yellow. 

Good 3pts though.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its a dive mate - there was no need for him to go down , refs will stop giving him anything if he keeps doing it
		
Click to expand...

Did he not kick him?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 19, 2019)

Interesting comments from Sarri in his post match press conference. I havenâ€™t seen anything from the match other than the score, but he does not seem very happy with his players attitude....â€it appears this group of players is very difficult to motivateâ€


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 19, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Interesting comments from Sarri in his post match press conference. I havenâ€™t seen anything from the match other than the score, but he does not seem very happy with his players attitude....â€it appears this group of players is very difficult to motivateâ€
		
Click to expand...

Sarri thinks Kante is no 8/9/10 he is not. Sarri needs a rethink


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Interesting comments from Sarri in his post match press conference. I havenâ€™t seen anything from the match other than the score, but he does not seem very happy with his players attitude....â€it appears this group of players is very difficult to motivateâ€
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m surprised he never played Hazard.....


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 19, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Sarri thinks Kante is no 8/9/10 he is not. Sarri needs a rethink
		
Click to expand...

Is this not more because he thinks the sun shines out of jorginhoâ€™s Backside? I donâ€™t understand why he has moved Kante from a position he has excelled in for the last few years. Was Jorginho really a player they needed? How would he have fitted into the Man City team?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Is this not more because he thinks the sun shines out of jorginhoâ€™s Backside? I donâ€™t understand why he has moved Kante from a position he has excelled in for the last few years. Was Jorginho really a player they needed? How would he have fitted into the Man City team?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's becoming farcical the way Sarri sticks so rigidly to his blueprint, when almost any manager would probably look to play a 4-2-3-1 with Kante and Jorginho as the perfect midfield two. I think Hazard plays much better off the left, if Higuain comes in then we'll probably see more from Hazard back out on that side.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 19, 2019)

David Luiz, a defender he's not.
He's got great technical ability, but is a liability at the back.
Long may it continue ðŸ˜„


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2019)

Well done, Rondon- magnificent sportsmanship.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its a dive mate - there was no need for him to go down , refs will stop giving him anything if he keeps doing it
		
Click to expand...

But the ref gave it so he didnâ€™t think it was a dive.
Defender kicks him then holds him by the neck, so he goes down and asks the ref a question and the answer was â€œitâ€™s a penâ€
Itâ€™s soft, he goes down very easy , I donâ€™t think it was a pen but the ref did.
My subbuteeo players have got better balance than some prem players thereâ€™s just to much of it ,if someone breathes on them they go down.
I never went today but was told by my son the ref was shocking.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			But the ref gave it so he didnâ€™t think it was a dive.
Defender kicks him then holds him by the neck, so he goes down and asks the ref a question and the answer was â€œitâ€™s a penâ€
Itâ€™s soft, he goes down very easy , I donâ€™t think it was a pen but the ref did.
My subbuteeo players have got better balance than some prem players thereâ€™s just to much of it ,if someone breathes on them they go down.
I never went today but was told by my son the ref was shocking.
		
Click to expand...

What are you talking about ? The ref didnâ€™t give a pen 

Salah first got a slight touch on his ankle but stayed - about 1 second later he was touched on the shoulder and then went down - itâ€™s poor and it will get to the stage when next time he does get clattered he wonâ€™t get it 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086653122670444544
Right now he isnâ€™t the only one doing it but the only one getting stick  - shame a lot donâ€™t point fingers at their own players as well


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 20, 2019)

I think Salah is getting the stick at the moment for a few reasons

1) it all of a sudden seems to have started with him, and its like a virus with an incident every week. 
2) the holier than thou attitude of Liverpool when it comes to diving recently. I don't really get why though, they've had Torres and Suarez fairly recently after all, but theyve definitely been the self appointed diving police in the last year or 2 so any 'Pool player diving was always going to get both barrels from rivals. 
3) Salah is really, really, embarrassingly 'bad' at diving. You can see It doesn't come naturally to him and he looks so so bad going down. Timing, body position, direction is all shabby. If he wants to become a pro he needs to study Kane, Vardy, Alli, Hazard, Aguero etc etc. His current level is what I call the 'Phil Neville Stepover'.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			another repeat diver who whinges about his treatment, havent seen his so hadnt commented (whereas i had Salads), expect ill be moaning about Hazard, Bellerin and a few others later
		
Click to expand...

Complete crap. Repeat diver. Make your own decision, donâ€™t follow the crowd and actually watch the fouls against him when he gets penalties etc.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 20, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			You Palace boys? there was no need for that! Donâ€™t you know weâ€™re after our first title in abar a billion years!! No good for my nerves this
		
Click to expand...

Great game and so glad we went up there and gave it a shot. Ifs and buts, but with our first choice or even second choice keeper, think we might have got the win. Small consolation for us is the slim margin of defeat meaning our goal difference is better than most around us so worth a point.


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Complete crap. Repeat diver. Make your own decision, donâ€™t follow the crowd and actually watch the fouls against him when he gets penalties etc.
		
Click to expand...

hes another who tries to anticipate contact and goes down very easily and thinks any contact entitles him to hit the deck and claim a penalty, but hey you stick up for your own like everyone else does


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What are you talking about ? The ref didnâ€™t give a pen

Salah first got a slight touch on his ankle but stayed - about 1 second later he was touched on the shoulder and then went down - itâ€™s poor and it will get to the stage when next time he does get clattered he wonâ€™t get it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086653122670444544
Right now he isnâ€™t the only one doing it but the only one getting stick  - shame a lot donâ€™t point fingers at their own players as well
		
Click to expand...

Yes sorry I had a few last night just seen the foul / no foul on sky news.
I think it was a foul but not enough to bring him down.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What are you talking about ? The ref didnâ€™t give a pen 

Salah first got a slight touch on his ankle but stayed - about 1 second later he was touched on the shoulder and then went down - itâ€™s poor and it will get to the stage when next time he does get clattered he wonâ€™t get it 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086653122670444544
Right now he isnâ€™t the only one doing it but the only one getting stick  - shame a lot donâ€™t point fingers at their own players as well
		
Click to expand...

Well thatâ€™s rich coming from you, the only one getting stick? what about the stick you gave Kane recently.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Well thatâ€™s rich coming from you, the only one getting stick? what about the stick you gave Kane recently.
		
Click to expand...

I think if you look at the response from their respective fans. More Liverpool fans held their hands up and condemned Salah. There was a lot of, but but but from spurs fans trying to convince everyone Kane may have been touched etc


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What are you talking about ? The ref didnâ€™t give a pen

Salah first got a slight touch on his ankle but stayed - about 1 second later he was touched on the shoulder and then went down - itâ€™s poor and it will get to the stage when next time he does get clattered he wonâ€™t get it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086653122670444544
Right now he isnâ€™t the only one doing it but the only one getting stick  - shame a lot donâ€™t point fingers at their own players as well
		
Click to expand...

Sober now ! I was out all day yesterday not used to drinking so much!
The reason I said it ,is I thought with the amount of stick he was getting the ref gave it.
Canâ€™t belive the interest when the ref said no .
But Salha asked the ref a question but this time he said no!
Thatâ€™s fine , but defenders canâ€™t keep kicking and pulling strikers and then complain when they go down.
Yes your right , if he keeps doing this he will not get anything, just like Sterling how is that not a pen?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Well thatâ€™s rich coming from you, the only one getting stick? what about the stick you gave Kane recently.
		
Click to expand...

Ok letâ€™s put it another - the ones that are quick to point fingers at Salah are very quiet when it comes to their own players doing it - and indeed spend time justifying the action.

Seen Liverpool fans put their hands up about Salah going down easy - donâ€™t see many Spurs fans doing the same for Kane - i believe apparently he does the â€œsalmonâ€ leap to â€œprotectâ€ himself. Even when he got yellow carded for diving people where trying to justify the touch was enough for him to leap in the air.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok letâ€™s put it another - the ones that are quick to point fingers are Salah are very quiet when it comes to their own players doing it - and indeed spend time justifying the action.

Seen Liverpool fans put their hands up about Salah going down easy - donâ€™t see many Spurs fans doing the same for Kane - i believe apparently he does the â€œsalmonâ€ leap to â€œprotectâ€ himself. Even when he got yellow carded for diving people where trying to justify the touch was enough for him to leap in the air.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think that Klopp should have a word with Salah?
Or do you think heâ€™s happy whilst ever heâ€™s getting away with it?

It is getting to be quite a regular thing now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2019)

Llorente with an instinctive finish from a corner - on the score sheet already filling in for Kane


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2019)

I had a feeling Llorente would score today. Looks like I was right.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Llorente with an instinctive finish from a corner - on the score sheet already filling in for Kane
		
Click to expand...

Clearly that well renowned scouse humour has rubbed off on you ðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Do you think that Klopp should have a word with Salah?
Or do you think heâ€™s happy whilst ever heâ€™s getting away with it?

It is getting to be quite a regular thing now.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the game and while the CB has a little nibble at him itâ€™s in no way enough to bring him down.
Imo this is what Hazard and others do if they feel contact they go down and ask the ref a question.
Some you get some you donâ€™t. But is it a dive? I would say yes he and others should stay on their feet.

As for Klopp we donâ€™t know his take on this so itâ€™s hard to say, but have heard him say in the past he dosnt like diving.
So yes maybe a quiet word , but that would go for every manager in the PL everyoneâ€™s got one.

Just on the game how many bad decisions did the officials make ?
Clear hand ball by Palace defender and by Robbo up the wing.

Sterling is a perfect example, you will never see a more stonewall pen as that today a shocking decision by ref but is it his reputation .
Or have refs been briefed lately.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 20, 2019)

The tinkerman shot himself in foot taking Babel off he was smashing his full back


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 20, 2019)

Awesome win for Spurs! Never in doubt! Credit to Nkoudou for coming in out of the cold and hitting that peach of a cross.

Have revised my opinion of Llorente though. The man is as much use as a nun's ladyparts.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 20, 2019)

Another academy Harry saves the day ðŸ‘


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2019)

How many times did Alan Smith mention Harry Kane bloody obsessed.

My 2 pet hates
Players on 50k+ a week and canâ€™t kick with both feet.
Also players that hit the first man consistently when crossing.

Not worried about Spurs at all now for 4th


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			How many times did Alan Smith mention Harry Kane bloody obsessed.

My 2 pet hates
Players on 50k+ a week and canâ€™t kick with both feet.
Also players that hit the first man consistently when crossing.

*Not worried about Spurs at all now for 4th*

Click to expand...

In what way? You think youâ€™ll pop them? Or theyâ€™ll hang on?

My nan always says about being two footed, but for me the wage is irrelevant. Itâ€™s what they do with the foot they prefer that matters. Messi scores predominantly with his left. I think less than 10% with his right. I wouldnâ€™t sack him off because of that.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			In what way? You think youâ€™ll pop them? Or theyâ€™ll hang on?

My nan always says about being two footed, but for me the wage is irrelevant. Itâ€™s what they do with the foot they prefer that matters. Messi scores predominantly with his left. I think less than 10% with his right. I wouldnâ€™t sack him off because of that.[/QUOTE

Sorry, don't agree. Like pokerjoe I'm a purest when it comes to footballers. Thats why Glenn Hoddle was my idol.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			In what way? You think youâ€™ll pop them? Or theyâ€™ll hang on?

My nan always says about being two footed, but for me the wage is irrelevant. Itâ€™s what they do with the foot they prefer that matters. Messi scores predominantly with his left. I think less than 10% with his right. I wouldnâ€™t sack him off because of that.
		
Click to expand...

I find players that are completely one footed mess up and make mistakes.
The player trying to clear his lines today for Fulham.
Llorente scoring an own goal when he should have been clearing with his left.
Anyway itâ€™s my pet hate,get your own.

I think Manchester Utd will catch Spurs so it will be the others fighting for fourth.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I find players that are completely one footed mess up and make mistakes.
The player trying to clear his lines today for Fulham.
Llorente scoring an own goal when he should have been clearing with his left.
Anyway itâ€™s my pet hate,get your own.

I think Manchester Utd will catch Spurs so it will be the others fighting for fourth.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think youâ€™ll catch Spurs, though I could see Chelsea falling apart after Sarriâ€™s latest outburst.

Not beating the 1st man is a major bug of mine.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I find players that are completely one footed mess up and make mistakes.
The player trying to clear his lines today for Fulham.
Llorente scoring an own goal when he should have been clearing with his left.
Anyway itâ€™s my pet hate,get your own.

I think Manchester Utd will catch Spurs so it will be the others fighting for fourth.
		
Click to expand...

I think theyâ€™ll be comfortably 3rd tbh. They may slip a little. How long is son in Asia for? If they have him back within 3/4 games I think they will tick by and pull away when back with Kane. I donâ€™t think many neutrals would say you were the better team when you met, so you guys getting 7 more points than them seems a stretch tbh.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think theyâ€™ll be comfortably 3rd tbh. They may slip a little. How long is son in Asia for? If they have him back within 3/4 games I think they will tick by and pull away when back with Kane. I donâ€™t think many neutrals would say you were the better team when you met, so you guys getting 7 more points than them seems a stretch tbh.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest they battered us 2nd half,but today nowhere near as potent.
Ali could also miss a couple games,I believe he hurt his hamstring (yet to be confirmed).


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2019)

Nothing wrong with having a two footed player as an idol. Or wanting players to be twofooted. I just think itâ€™s gonna rule out a heck of a lot of good players. Most are predominantly one footed. Arguably the two greatest of all time both prefer one foot to the other.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 20, 2019)

And are they both Argentinian with 1 particularly good with his hand


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Nothing wrong with having a two footed player as an idol. Or wanting players to be twofooted. I just think itâ€™s gonna rule out a heck of a lot of good players. Most are predominantly one footed. Arguably the two greatest of all time both prefer one foot to the other.
		
Click to expand...

Yep when some players are that good with one foots itâ€™s irrelevant if the other is there just to add balance - there arenâ€™t that many outstanding on both feet


----------



## Jensen (Jan 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep when some players are that good with one foots itâ€™s irrelevant if the other is there just to add balance - there arenâ€™t that many outstanding on both feet
		
Click to expand...

Goes totally against the grain. With one footed players you merely push them onto their week foot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Goes totally against the grain. With one footed players you merely push them onto their week foot
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s that easy how come people rarely stop Messi - most of the Prem players will find a way around that and find ways to get it onto their strong foot


----------



## Jensen (Jan 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If itâ€™s that easy how come people rarely stop Messi - most of the Prem players will find a way around that and find ways to get it onto their strong foot
		
Click to expand...

Well here's an example from today's game. 
Danny Rose Tottenham left back, when attacking is ALWAYS looking to go left. When he's pushed onto his right he's not as strong or convincing.
You could also apply this to Trippier on the other flank


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Well here's an example from today's game.
Danny Rose Tottenham left back, when attacking is ALWAYS looking to go left. When he's pushed onto his right he's not as strong or convincing.
You could also apply this to Trippier on the other flank
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s 90-99% of the players in the Prem - they all have a stronger foot - Robertson the best left back in the Prem is predominately left footed. Walker is predominately right footed - there arenâ€™t many that are strong on both 

But a lot of the younger players coming through do appear to be getting stronger on both feet - TAA for example can put in just as good a cross with his left foot.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 20, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Well here's an example from today's game.
Danny Rose Tottenham left back, when attacking is ALWAYS looking to go left. When he's pushed onto his right he's not as strong or convincing.
You could also apply this to Trippier on the other flank
		
Click to expand...

How many full backs are two footed?

Both rose and tripper seem to do ok for players that are apparently easy to deal with.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2019)

Santi Cazorla, even he doesn't know which is his better foot.
Beckham, one foot is for standing on.

Different players. Does it matter? I don't think so.

It's entertainment. Are you not entertained?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 20, 2019)

Think a CM should be two footted but anyone else ?
How many managers play right footed players on the left and vice versa.
Think the keepers need two good feet these days.

First thing my dad taught me was to play your bad foot against the wall.
Donâ€™t see kids doing that now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2019)

Bloody Fulham. I thought Ranieri was brought in to tighten the defence and make sure we can see games out for points. We're doomed and so only one relegation spot up for grabs now and anyone from Palace down to Cardiff could go. All getting a bit tight down there


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just watched the game and while the CB has a little nibble at him itâ€™s in no way enough to bring him down.
Imo this is what Hazard and others do if they feel contact they go down and ask the ref a question.
Some you get some you donâ€™t. But is it a dive? I would say yes he and others should stay on their feet.

As for Klopp we donâ€™t know his take on this so itâ€™s hard to say, but have heard him say in the past he dosnt like diving.
So yes maybe a quiet word , but that would go for every manager in the PL everyoneâ€™s got one.

Just on the game how many bad decisions did the officials make ?
Clear hand ball by Palace defender and by Robbo up the wing.

Sterling is a perfect example, you will never see a more stonewall pen as that today a shocking decision by ref but is it his reputation .
Or have refs been briefed lately.
		
Click to expand...

Re Sterling, saw the game on the box today and couldn't believe the penalty wasn't given. However I don't know who reffed the game today. But another City fan mentioned the refs name and said " that city have history with him", in essence it has happened before re bad decisions. So not sure it was his reputation today but, agree that certain players reputations do sometimes bite them in the butt.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 21, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Re Sterling, saw the game on the box today and couldn't believe the penalty wasn't given. However I don't know who reffed the game today. But another City fan mentioned the refs name and said " that city have history with him", in essence it has happened before re bad decisions. So not sure it was his reputation today but, agree that certain players reputations do sometimes bite them in the butt.
		
Click to expand...

Second goal was offside and Walker was lucky to be on the pitch and it wasnâ€™t at the Etihad.
So Marriner canâ€™t dislike you that much.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			How many times did Alan Smith mention Harry Kane bloody obsessed.

My 2 pet hates
Players on 50k+ a week and canâ€™t kick with both feet.
Also players that hit the first man consistently when crossing.

Not worried about Spurs at all now for 4th
		
Click to expand...

I agree largely with those. Lamela is most guilty of being one-footed in our squad, one chance we had yesterday he had a square ball on which would have been simple with his right, but he slid on the ground to get around it with the outside of left boot and toe-punted it way beyond the target player - chance gone. For an attacker it's a huge advantage to be confident on both sides, just look at Eriksen, Son & Kane - the defender can't show them onto a weaker side because they can bang it in either way, it makes them unpredictable. 

Some one-footed players are good enough to get away with it, but take Robben for example - was a great player, but imagine how much better he would have been if he could have gone on his right side as well. He would have been one of the best in the world, rather than just a very good forward.

I don't agree with the Messi example given, because if you watch him enough he is actually very good with his right and more than happy to use it. His left foot is certainly stronger, but his weak foot is still better than most players strong foot. 


And yeah the crossing thing is annoying. In Sunday league most players manage to get a ball in the box. In the Prem, even a player as good as Eriksen struggles it. It's bizarre.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think if you look at the response from their respective fans. More Liverpool fans held their hands up and condemned Salah. There was a lot of, but but but from spurs fans trying to convince everyone Kane may have been touched etc
		
Click to expand...

Forget about it Dave, we're used to it.

Tashy even come on the other week and said where are all the Liverpool fans tonight, despite 4 of us posting earlier on the said night.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Forget about it Dave, we're used to it.

Tashy even come on the other week and said were are all the Liverpool fans tonight, despite 4 of us posting earlier on the said night.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus wept ðŸŽ»ðŸŽ»ðŸŽ»ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Poor us.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 21, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Poor us.
		
Click to expand...

Want some tablets ?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 21, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Want some tablets ?
		
Click to expand...

What colour are they?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			What colour are they?
		
Click to expand...

Can get some blue ones for you if you liike.....i dont need them


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Second goal was offside and Walker was lucky to be on the pitch and it wasnâ€™t at the Etihad.
So Marriner canâ€™t dislike you that much.
		
Click to expand...

That walker tackle has summed up his season, he has been woeful. Deffo not a red though player going down the line with X number of City players covering. Some of his distribution was comical. He is deffo not Englands number one. If he cannot sort himself out and play to the level of last year. LB and RB is a major problem when playing better teams.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Forget about it Dave, we're used to it.

Tashy even come on the other week and said where are all the Liverpool fans tonight, despite 4 of us posting earlier on the said night.

Click to expand...

Other weekðŸ˜³, it was a year ago back in 2018 ðŸ˜.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 21, 2019)

Hears a good stat for the ones that think Spurs are a one man team 

7 wins and 3 draws in 10 games without Kane .

Give us a different slant on that one Phil


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 21, 2019)

Who are the opponents? 
Didn't he play 37 league games last year? So i'd hazard a guess league cup/fa cup against lower opponents.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Hears a good stat for the ones that think Spurs are a one man team

7 wins and 3 draws in 10 games without Kane .

Give us a different slant on that one Phil 

Click to expand...

Who was it against ? What competition ? Over what time period  (  - stats donâ€™t always show the full story ) - can you give some context to the stat 

we will certainly see in the next 10/11 games how much of a miss he is. 

37 games in the league last year so he missed one league game - 7 in the CL


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 21, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Hears a good stat for the ones that think Spurs are a one man team

7 wins and 3 draws in 10 games without Kane .

Give us a different slant on that one Phil 

Click to expand...

They also average 1.6 goals per game whereas itâ€™s about 2 with him in the team.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 21, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Hears a good stat for the ones that think Spurs are a one man team

7 wins and 3 draws in 10 games without Kane .

Give us a different slant on that one Phil 

Click to expand...

THats six points dropped without Harry. Ha.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Hears a good stat for the ones that think Spurs are a one man team

7 wins and 3 draws in 10 games without Kane .

Give us a different slant on that one Phil 

Click to expand...

If Levy sees that stat, Harry is learning Spanish coz he is sold.


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Hears a good stat for the ones that think Spurs are a one man team

7 wins and 3 draws in 10 games without Kane .

Give us a different slant on that one Phil 

Click to expand...

the obvious answer is anyone who watched the fulham game at the weekend and uses their own eyes

dont think theyre a one man side by any means but they are substantially poorer for him missing (as city are aguerro, liverpool salah etc etc)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			the obvious answer is anyone who watched the fulham game at the weekend and uses their own eyes

dont think theyre a one man side by any means but they are substantially poorer for him missing (as city are aguerro, liverpool salah etc etc)
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. We did well to almost sneak a point flat out but Spurs carried a threat all over the pitch (granted against our defence that's not hard). I don't think any club with top 4 and CL aspirations can afford to be a one man band which perhaps goes a way, without justifying the massive transfer fees, why the top sides across Europe all have deep squads especially up front


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2019)

Was listening to good old phone in tonight and the Chelsea fans not happy bunch especially with Sarri , suggestions that if they donâ€™t beat Spurs then he is gone !? Seems a bit mad even if I can understand some of frustrations with the way he has the team set up - but surely the manager isnâ€™t going to yet ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2019)

A good old phone in with disgruntled fans. Whatever next? Do you really think Chelsea would sack him before the end of the season at the earliest? Even if they lose to Spurs is it really all over for the 4th place?


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was listening to good old phone in tonight and the Chelsea fans not happy bunch especially with Sarri , suggestions that if they donâ€™t beat Spurs then he is gone !? Seems a bit mad even if I can understand some of frustrations with the way he has the team set up - but surely the manager isnâ€™t going to yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Reports that Sarri got a lot of stick from the Chelsea fans last game, with there record with managers nothing would surprise me, don't think they will lose against the one man team

 Chelsea are favourites for the second leg but you never know.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Reports that Sarri got a lot of stick from the Chelsea fans last game, with there record with managers nothing would surprise me, don't think they will lose against the one man team

Chelsea are favourites for the second leg but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d be surprised if Sarri sees the season out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was listening to good old phone in tonight and the Chelsea fans not happy bunch especially with Sarri , suggestions that if they donâ€™t beat Spurs then he is gone !? Seems a bit mad even if I can understand some of frustrations with the way he has the team set up - but surely the manager isnâ€™t going to yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Funny how you like to give any credit to Phone ins or talk sport when it suits Phil.


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Reports that Sarri got a lot of stick from the Chelsea fans last game, with there record with managers nothing would surprise me, don't think they will lose against the one man team

Chelsea are favourites for the second leg but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

you can sort of see why, he seems insistent on building the side round Jorginho which to date has meant the 2 players most responsible for their recent successes are being used out of their position. Kante is utterly wasted in the side currently and Hazard is being compromised by having to play up top himself rather than off a front man. Add to that its a very very long time in a derby v Arsenal where Chelsea are the side that cant defend set pieces. Luiz has his pluses but solidity at centre half is not one of them based on recent evidence!

Plenty of Arsenal fans not fully bought into Emery yet either, albeit he will get a fair bit longer, certainly until this time next year before being fully judged by most


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A good old phone in with disgruntled fans. Whatever next? Do you really think Chelsea would sack him before the end of the season at the earliest? Even if they lose to Spurs is it really all over for the 4th place?
		
Click to expand...

Talksport should only allow season ticket holders to call in, or regular match goers. Too many divvies calling in spouting shoit.

Keeps the listening figures up though.


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Talksport should only allow season ticket holders to call in, or regular match goers. Too many divvies calling in spouting shoit.

Keeps the listening figures up though.
		
Click to expand...

lol cos none of the divvies go to games? youve seen Arsenal fan tv!!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			lol cos none of the divvies go to games? youve seen Arsenal fan tv!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm just talking northern fans.

You lot are in the same mix as southern based northern club glory hunters.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Talksport should only allow season ticket holders to call in, or regular match goers. Too many divvies calling in spouting shoit.

Keeps the listening figures up though.
		
Click to expand...

This ðŸ‘But going back to Sarri and Chelsea, at the start of the season with Chelsea not being in the champions league, they were big favourites to challenge Liverpool for the title. Even after the season that City just had. So have they/Sarri under achieved.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 21, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			This ðŸ‘But going back to Sarri and Chelsea, at the start of the season with Chelsea not being in the champions league, they were big favourites to challenge Liverpool for the title. Even after the season that City just had. So have they/Sarri under achieved.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Tashy, I'm calling BS on that.

If memory serves me correctly. City were odds on. Followed by Liverpool then utd.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry Tashy, I'm calling BS on that.

If memory serves me correctly. City were odds on. Followed by Liverpool then utd.
		
Click to expand...

Quick gooogle has them all around these numbers. 
Hardly putting Chelsea near favourites.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			lol cos none of the divvies go to games? youve seen Arsenal fan tv!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the divides that listen to the divides then spout the words â€œ heard on talk sportâ€ where the problem lies.

Never saw the game themselves


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Talksport should only allow season ticket holders to call in, or regular match goers. Too many divvies calling in spouting shoit.

Keeps the listening figures up though.
		
Click to expand...

Talk sport shouldnâ€™t be allowed on the air.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

This time last year Sanchez went to Utd after City pulled out of the deal due to money demands- at that time there was lots of suggestions that he wasnâ€™t getting ad much as reported - seen this morning in the last 12 months he has

Earned a basic wage just over Â£20mil - around Â£390k a week 

Signing on fee of Â£6.75 mil 

Agent fee of Â£10 mil

Each time he plays he gets Â£75 k but only played 32 games 

Has only completed 10 games 

He has further image rights taking the weekly income to Â£500k a week 

At Arsenal he averaged 1 goal in every 2 at  Utd its one in 8 

What the heck has gone wrong for a player who was one of the best in the Prem - is it safe to say taking the money instead of going to City was a big mistake football wise for him


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2019)

Should have stayed at Arsenal. Big gish, small pond.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 22, 2019)

Heard about an apparent plane crash on the way to work this morning with the coastguard of Dover being scrambled.

Rumours are it could be Emiliano Sala (new signing for cardiff)!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Hears a good stat for the ones that think Spurs are a one man team

7 wins and 3 draws in 10 games without Kane .

Give us a different slant on that one Phil 

Click to expand...

In fairness we probably had Son for those, no? It's not just Kane we're missing, it's Kane, Son & Dele now. I don't even know if Lucas is back fit either. We could certainly have coped if it was just Kane out, but that's our top four league goalscorers this season I've just named.



fundy said:



			the obvious answer is anyone who watched the fulham game at the weekend and uses their own eyes

dont think theyre a one man side by any means but they are substantially poorer for him missing (as city are aguerro, liverpool salah etc etc)
		
Click to expand...

We've played just as poorly with Kane in the side, trust me. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Was listening to good old phone in tonight and the Chelsea fans not happy bunch especially with Sarri , suggestions that if they donâ€™t beat Spurs then he is gone !? Seems a bit mad even if I can understand some of frustrations with the way he has the team set up - but surely the manager isnâ€™t going to yet ?
		
Click to expand...

That sounds ridiculous to me. Their expectation for this season was top 4 only, and despite losing to Arsenal they are still in 4th for the time being. And they've a good chance of getting to the league cup final as well (not that the league cup carries any weight these days).


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Heard about an apparent plane crash on the way to work this morning with the coastguard of Dover being scrambled.

Rumours are it could be Emiliano Sala (new signing for cardiff)!
		
Click to expand...

Awful news.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This time last year Sanchez went to Utd after City pulled out of the deal due to money demands- at that time there was lots of suggestions that he wasnâ€™t getting ad much as reported - seen this morning in the last 12 months he has

Earned a basic wage just over Â£20mil - around Â£390k a week

Signing on fee of Â£6.75 mil

Agent fee of Â£10 mil

Each time he plays he gets Â£75 k but only played 32 games

Has only completed 10 games

He has further image rights taking the weekly income to Â£500k a week

At Arsenal he averaged 1 goal in every 2 at  Utd its one in 8

What the heck has gone wrong for a player who was one of the best in the Prem - is it safe to say taking the money instead of going to City was a big mistake football wise for him
		
Click to expand...

Carragher wrote a piece about in The Telegraph a few weeks ago. He likened him to Torres when he left Liverpool. In effect, the players at Liverpool could see in training that Torres was largely shot and so were not bothered about him going. They liked him but in football terms they could see that his time at the very top was coming to an end. They were largely proved right. It was a mix of injuries, slight loss of pace to give him the extra yard. He sees the same in Sanchez. I don't watch Sanchez at Utd so I don't know how this argument stacks up but it seemed a reasonable one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Heard about an apparent plane crash on the way to work this morning with the coastguard of Dover being scrambled.

Rumours are it could be Emiliano Sala (new signing for cardiff)!
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s awful news - just seem it pop up as an alert 



Orikoru said:



			That sounds ridiculous to me. Their expectation for this season was top 4 only, and despite losing to Arsenal they are still in 4th for the time being. And they've a good chance of getting to the league cup final as well (not that the league cup carries any weight these days).
		
Click to expand...

I think what Chelsea have shown over the years since Abramovich arrived is they arenâ€™t afraid to sack a manager mid season - the expectations of the club because of their success over the years is more than just a top 4 spot and if they did let him go it wouldnâ€™t be a surprise even if itâ€™s the wrong choice


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Carragher wrote a piece about in The Telegraph a few weeks ago. He likened him to Torres when he left Liverpool. In effect, the players at Liverpool could see in training that Torres was largely shot and so were not bothered about him going. They liked him but in football terms they could see that his time at the very top was coming to an end. They were largely proved right. It was a mix of injuries, slight loss of pace to give him the extra yard. He sees the same in Sanchez. I don't watch Sanchez at Utd so I don't know how this argument stacks up but it seemed a reasonable one.
		
Click to expand...

I think he also moved to a very stagnant team. At city he may well still have declined, but i think joining a Mourinho team was the final nail


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2019)

Bellerins injury as bad as it looked sadly, ruptured ACL and out for this season and some of next. Hopefully Maitland Niles gets a decent run in the team rather than having to watch Lichsteiner act like hes been shot every time someone comes within a yard of him


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Bellerins injury as bad as it looked sadly, ruptured ACL and out for this season and some of next. Hopefully Maitland Niles gets a decent run in the team rather than having to watch Lichsteiner act like hes been shot every time someone comes within a yard of him
		
Click to expand...

AMN always looks bloody miserable when he has to play at full back though.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			In fairness we probably had Son for those, no? It's not just Kane we're missing, it's Kane, Son & Dele now. I don't even know if Lucas is back fit either. We could certainly have coped if it was just Kane out, but that's our top four league goalscorers this season I've just named.


We've played just as poorly with Kane in the side, trust me. 


That sounds ridiculous to me. Their expectation for this season was top 4 only, and despite losing to Arsenal they are still in 4th for the time being. And they've a good chance of getting to the league cup final as well (not that the league cup carries any weight these days).
		
Click to expand...

Doesnâ€™t matter who we had playing without Kane though thereâ€™s still some suggesting weâ€™re a one man team. 

No one would argue that Kane is very important to our side but IMO its a bit ill informed and disrespectful to the rest of the side , when Kane has missed games over the last couple of seasons we have coped well without him. 

So unlucky to have our 3 main scores injured and to be in the position we are in at the moment is great credit to the players and manager.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 22, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Doesnâ€™t matter who we had playing without Kane though thereâ€™s still some suggesting weâ€™re a one man team.

No one would argue that Kane is very important to our side but IMO its a bit ill informed and disrespectful to the rest of the side , when Kane has missed games over the last couple of seasons we have coped well without him.

So unlucky to have our 3 main scores injured and to be in the position we are in at the moment is great credit to the players and manager.
		
Click to expand...

Spurs knew Lorente and Jansen werenâ€™t working and that HMS would miss two separate periods due to international duty and did nothing. Thatâ€™s not good.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 22, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Doesnâ€™t matter who we had playing without Kane though thereâ€™s still some suggesting weâ€™re a one man team.

No one would argue that Kane is very important to our side but IMO its a bit ill informed and disrespectful to the rest of the side , when Kane has missed games over the last couple of seasons we have coped well without him.

*So unlucky to have our 3 main scores injured and to be in the position we are in at the moment is great credit to the players and manager*.
		
Click to expand...

Son isn't injured, you knew he's be away. And they've missed ONE game so far. If you maintain the position without them, then i think credit is due.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Doesnâ€™t matter who we had playing without Kane though thereâ€™s still some suggesting weâ€™re a one man team.

No one would argue that Kane is very important to our side but IMO its a bit ill informed and disrespectful to the rest of the side , when Kane has missed games over the last couple of seasons we have coped well without him.

*So unlucky to have our 3 main scores injured and to be in the position we are in at the moment is great credit to the players and manager.*

Click to expand...

You are in the position you are because your three goalscorers have been able to play - Son was always going to miss a number of games which left Kane as the sole striker and it was always a risk for him to go through a season without being injured - itâ€™s a long season and no team will win without some sort of back up in the squad , the manager himself as suggested investment in the squad is needed for Spurs to make the step from top 4 to title challengers over the whole season , if they donâ€™t make that investment then expect the manager to walk to a team that will invest in the team.

If they maintain the current position then credit to them but looking at Fulham game itâ€™s going to be a battle


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You are in the position you are because your three goalscorers have been able to play - Son was always going to miss a number of games which left Kane as the sole striker and it was always a risk for him to go through a season without being injured - itâ€™s a long season and no team will win without some sort of back up in the squad , the manager himself as suggested investment in the squad is needed for Spurs to make the step from top 4 to title challengers over the whole season , if they donâ€™t make that investment then expect the manager to walk to a team that will invest in the team.

If they maintain the current position then credit to them but looking at Fulham game itâ€™s going to be a battle
		
Click to expand...

Really? They did more than enough to win by far more than they did and simply did what all teams do from time to time and make hard work of it. Is the Spurs position with their strikers not any different to what has happened in recent weeks with all your defensive injuries? Klopp hasn't gone out and plugged gaps and add depth and with Spurs and a striker, does it really make sense to pay over the odds in January for someone?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really? They did more than enough to win by far more than they did and simply did what all teams do from time to time and make hard work of it. Is the Spurs position with their strikers not any different to what has happened in recent weeks with all your defensive injuries? Klopp hasn't gone out and plugged gaps and add depth and with Spurs and a striker, does it really make sense to pay over the odds in January for someone?
		
Click to expand...

Come on Homer, do you really think that Liverpool don't have enough defenders? They have had 5/6 injuries. Spurs have had 1.

Letting Clyne leave MAY be a little foolish, but a manager can't plan for 6 defenders out, they should imo have back up for their striker. That being said, i'd lay it more at Levy's door than Poch. Pretty sure most spurs fans would rather they had someone other than LLorente as back up.

For me, the spurs situation now is similar to Liverpools need for a gk last season, or arsenals near decade need for a dm.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Come on Homer, do you really think that Liverpool don't have enough defenders? They have had 5/6 injuries. Spurs have had 1.

Letting Clyne leave MAY be a little foolish, but a manager can't plan for 6 defenders out, they should imo have back up for their striker. That being said, i'd lay it more at Levy's door than Poch. Pretty sure most spurs fans would rather they had someone other than LLorente as back up.

For me, the spurs situation now is similar to Liverpools need for a gk last season, or arsenals near decade need for a dm.
		
Click to expand...

We at some stage had three CBâ€™s our injured and also two right backs out plus a couple of midfield players but because the club invested in the squad in the summer with players like Fabinho we have been able to cover those injuries

Because they have invested in the squad we now have a bench who 12-18 months ago were first team players , we still need a few more to be able to compete on more than one front but hopefully with this little break those players are returning and even Ox is just about to get into full training - one more to bolster the front three ( would like someone like Werner ) a left back and possibly a CB in the summer would be nice - it also feels a bit nicer to be doing it on a self sufficient model as well , signings made on player sales and far smarter commercial income

Your comparison to the GK situation and Arsenalâ€™s DM situation is close to spot on


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Come on Homer, do you really think that Liverpool don't have enough defenders? They have had 5/6 injuries. *Spurs have had 1.*

Letting Clyne leave MAY be a little foolish, but a manager can't plan for 6 defenders out, they should imo have back up for their striker. That being said, i'd lay it more at Levy's door than Poch. Pretty sure most spurs fans would rather they had someone other than LLorente as back up.

For me, the spurs situation now is similar to Liverpools need for a gk last season, or arsenals near decade need for a dm.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, what?? 1??  Kane, Wanyama, Sissoko & Lucas were all injured for the Fulham game, Son was absent, Dier was only just returning and only fit enough for the bench, Dembele was injured anyway before we sold him, and Dele did his hamstring in the game and had to be replaced. That's a bit more than 1. 

It is nothing like Liverpool's keeper situation because they were in need of a competent first choice, not a back-up. Arsenal likewise have been looking for a strong first choice. Our first team is already strong and doesn't really have a huge weakness. Our problem is finding squad players who are good enough to step in, but also don't cost the earth and are happy to sit on the bench.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Son isn't injured, you knew he's be away. And they've missed ONE game so far. If you maintain the position without them, then i think credit is due.
		
Click to expand...

Yes my mistake Son is away not injured


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 22, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes my mistake Son is away not injured
		
Click to expand...

The three players missing for Spurs  would weaken any team .
Itâ€™s very disrespectful to all their team mates to say they are a one man team.
Kane canâ€™t do anything on his own.
If you just stay where you are until they are back you will have done well.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry, what?? 1??  Kane, Wanyama, Sissoko & Lucas were all injured for the Fulham game, Son was absent, Dier was only just returning and only fit enough for the bench, Dembele was injured anyway before we sold him, and Dele did his hamstring in the game and had to be replaced. That's a bit more than 1.

It is nothing like Liverpool's keeper situation because they were in need of a competent first choice, not a back-up. Arsenal likewise have been looking for a strong first choice. Our first team is already strong and doesn't really have a huge weakness. Our problem is finding squad players who are good enough to step in, but also don't cost the earth and are happy to sit on the bench.
		
Click to expand...

The discussion was regards to your striker issue, one position compared to liverpools defensive position.

You make it sound like all those players are first team. You really gonna play Wanyama, Sissoko, Dembele and Dier? They are all replaceable.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The discussion was regards to your striker issue, one position compared to liverpools defensive position.

You make it sound like all those players are first team. You really gonna play *Wanyama, Sissoko, Dembele and Dier?* They are all replaceable.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you know they all play the same position? That left us with Winks and Lord Lucan in the middle. 

What we have right now is nothing short of a crisis. Nkoudou, a player who hadn't featured in the league for us since October 2017, had to be brought on on Sunday - and I wouldn't be surprised if he has to start on Thursday.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You are in the position you are because your three goalscorers have been able to play - Son was always going to miss a number of games which left Kane as the sole striker and it was always a risk for him to go through a season without being injured - itâ€™s a long season and no team will win without some sort of back up in the squad , the manager himself as suggested investment in the squad is needed for Spurs to make the step from top 4 to title challengers over the whole season , if they donâ€™t make that investment then expect the manager to walk to a team that will invest in the team.

If they maintain the current position then credit to them but looking at Fulham game itâ€™s going to be a battle
		
Click to expand...

Let's be realistic for Spurs to compete to win the league they would have to spend massively to keep pace with Man.City it's not going to happen with the current situation.

It would have made sense to sign another forward especially as we're competing in C/L as well as the two domestic cups but it didn't happen ,we are still in a good position to finish in the top four which is important for next season, if you look at the games played without Kane Spurs have done well, so it could be a argued that the gamble of not signing another forward has paid off, time will tell.

It was a struggle against Fulham but we won ,the same struggle as Liverpool have had in some games this season.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Surely you know they all play the same position? That left us with Winks and Lord Lucan in the middle.

What we have right now is nothing short of a crisis. Nkoudou, a player who hadn't featured in the league for us since October 2017, had to be brought on on Sunday - and I wouldn't be surprised if he has to start on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not denying that, i'm simply saying that you highlighted me saying *1* player. When the discussion was clearly about Kane. You have name dropped other players now, but for the last week in regards to the Kane discussion the others haven't been mentioned.

Looking at the minutes played, Wwanyama and Dembele are after thoughts. One is leaving, so wouldnt use him as a player you'll miss tbh.

So whilst i agree you have a lot out, in regards to Kane's importance and the neglect shown to not have suitable cover, a nnumber of defensive cm are irrelevant.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Surely you know they all play the same position? That left us with Winks and Lord Lucan in the middle.

What we have right now is nothing short of a crisis. Nkoudou, a player who hadn't featured in the league for us since October 2017, had to be brought on on Sunday - and I wouldn't be surprised if he has to start on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Over the course of this season the injuries to our squad has been massive Vertongen,Rose, Erickson, Deir,Dembele, Sissoko, Lucus ,Kane, Wanyama, now Alli as well,all first team regulars.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



*Let's be realistic for Spurs to compete to win the league they would have to spend massively to keep pace with Man.City it's not going to happen with the current situation.*

It would have made sense to sign another forward especially as we're competing in C/L as well as the two domestic cups but it didn't happen ,we are still in a good position to finish in the top four which is important for next season, if you look at the games played without Kane Spurs have done well, so it could be a argued that the gamble of not signing another forward has paid off, time will tell.

It was a struggle against Fulham but we won ,the same struggle as Liverpool have had in some games this season.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? Surely it doesnâ€™t have to be a fortune to be spent to challenge - a couple of players to bolster the squad - especially as your first surely is good enough to challenge ? There must be some money there to buy some players to enhance the squad - if not then can you see the likes of Kane and Eriksen hanging around ? Both Arsenal and Liverpool have seen what happens if the team doesnâ€™t seriously challenge - the better players look to leave to club that can win them big trophies.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Surely it doesnâ€™t have to be a fortune to be spent to challenge - a couple of players to bolster the squad - especially as your first surely is good enough to challenge ? There must be some money there to buy some players to enhance the squad - if not then can you see the likes of Kane and Eriksen hanging around ? Both Arsenal and Liverpool have seen what happens if the team doesnâ€™t seriously challenge - the better players look to leave to club that can win them big trophies.
		
Click to expand...

Our first team is good enough to challenge for the title but our squad is not,buying the type of players to compete with City who have quality cover in most positions is not going to happen.

If we can settle in to the new stadium with C/L next season things might change, I think .....well hope the players and Pochitino will want to stay for at least one season at the new ground.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Our first team is good enough to challenge for the title but our squad is not,buying the type of players to compete with City who have quality cover in most positions is not going to happen.

If we can settle in to the new stadium with C/L next season things might change, I think .....w*ell hope the players and Pochitino will want to stay for at least one season at the new ground*.
		
Click to expand...

they did, the problem is its this year and you havent moved in yet


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm not denying that, i'm simply saying that you highlighted me saying *1* player. When the discussion was clearly about Kane. You have name dropped other players now, *but for the last week in regards to the Kane discussion the others haven't been mentioned.*

Looking at the minutes played, Wwanyama and Dembele are after thoughts. One is leaving, so wouldnt use him as a player you'll miss tbh.

So whilst i agree you have a lot out, in regards to Kane's importance and the neglect shown to not have suitable cover, a nnumber of defensive cm are irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I'm saying, it's media rubbish as usual. If we'd have failed to beat Fulham it would have been "look how Spurs failed without Kane - one man team, etc." Rather than, look how Spurs struggled without 5 or 6 quality players. 

Of course we'll miss Dembele, he's been injured for most of the season and had ongoing fitness issues, Sissoko stepped up and did a really good job, and now he is injured as well. Currently the team picks itself as we just about have a bare 11 players fit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry, what?? 1??  Kane, Wanyama, Sissoko & Lucas were all injured for the Fulham game, Son was absent, Dier was only just returning and only fit enough for the bench, Dembele was injured anyway before we sold him, and Dele did his hamstring in the game and had to be replaced. That's a bit more than 1.

It is nothing like Liverpool's keeper situation because they were in need of a competent first choice, not a back-up. Arsenal likewise have been looking for a strong first choice. Our first team is already strong and doesn't really have a huge weakness. Our problem is finding squad players who are good enough to step in, but also don't cost the earth and are happy to sit on the bench.
		
Click to expand...

The same was said abot AOL and fabinho, and maybe even Keita.

Anyone worth his salt will think that they should be able to match or better the present incumbent, at least with regards to midfielders. Spurs are in eactly the same position as us 18 months ago, as said. A very good 11, and maybe even 15, but you need 20-22 minimum very good players, and some of them to be adaptable to different positions also.

2 transfers windows without Spurs buying quality players is negligent, and could lead to Poch leaving. People arent saying match City's spending. but you have had CL money for maybe 3 years now, and your squad should have an extra 3-4 players (not 10) of sufficient quality. 

Surely you were disappointed not signing someone in the summer?


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			they did, the problem is its this year and you havent moved in yet 

Click to expand...

That's ok then we'll get a extra year out of them.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			That's ok then we'll get a extra year out of them.

Click to expand...

at least if you dont youll get some pretty hefty fees, got to be better than giving your best players away


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			The same was said abot AOL and fabinho, and maybe even Keita.

Anyone worth his salt will think that they should be able to match or better the present incumbent, at least with regards to midfielders. Spurs are in eactly the same position as us 18 months ago, as said. A very good 11, and maybe even 15, but you need 20-22 minimum very good players, and some of them to also be adaptable to different positions also.

2 transfers windows without Spurs buying quality players is negligent, and could lead to Poch leaving.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree that it's exactly the same, since Spurs don't have seemingly infinite money to chuck around. The day we spent 70 and 60 million on a defender and keeper then we'll talk. Our record signing is Davinson Sanchez, you lot spent more on Christian bloody Benteke.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			The same was said abot AOL and fabinho, and maybe even Keita.

Anyone worth his salt will think that they should be able to match or better the present incumbent, at least with regards to midfielders. Spurs are in eactly the same position as us 18 months ago, as said. A very good 11, and maybe even 15, but you need 20-22 minimum very good players, and some of them to also be adaptable to different positions also.

2 transfers windows without Spurs buying quality players is negligent, and could lead to Poch leaving.
		
Click to expand...

I would disagree that Spurs have been negligent, football now like it or not is a business and Levy is very astute, it makes good business sense not to lumber the club with more debt.

You could argue it would make more business sense to invest in the Squad to try and win the P/L but that's a gamble that Levy would be unlikely to take.

So try to see this season out finishing in the top four and maybe we could push on from there.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			This is what I'm saying, it's media rubbish as usual. If we'd have failed to beat Fulham it would have been "look how Spurs failed without Kane - one man team, etc." Rather than, look how Spurs struggled without 5 or 6 quality players.

Of course we'll miss Dembele, he's been injured for most of the season and had ongoing fitness issues, Sissoko stepped up and did a really good job, and now he is injured as well. Currently the team picks itself as we just about have a bare 11 players fit.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with what you're saying. But, at the same time you have to accept that all top clubs have players more influential players. Lots of those players listed have been missing all season and you've won. The only new injury was Kane, so if results now change then people will look to him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't agree that it's exactly the same, since Spurs don't have seemingly infinite money to chuck around. The day we spent 70 and 60 million on a defender and keeper then we'll talk. Our record signing is Davinson Sanchez, you lot spent more on Christian bloody Benteke.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ue-record-profit-loss-wages-a8286241.html?amp

Spurs arenâ€™t paupers and have had a good few years of CL football , also with the added extra telly income what are Spurs spending their money on if they arenâ€™t buying players. 

Liverpool also donâ€™t have infinite money to throw around but some good player sales as well as increased commercial revenue plus the telly money have helped the club be able to spend - also see we are about to see a net profit over Â£100mil

If Spurs donâ€™t have any money to spend on players the question has to be asked where is the money going- all into the stadium ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't agree that it's exactly the same, since Spurs don't have seemingly infinite money to chuck around. The day we spent 70 and 60 million on a defender and keeper then we'll talk. Our record signing is Davinson Sanchez, you lot spent more on Christian bloody Benteke.
		
Click to expand...

So, if you sold a very good player (Coutinho) and extended one stand (extra 8,000 seats) it can help you afford what you want.

Sell Kane (225 mill?), who is selfish enough to want to play in all matches (probably to keep getting individual goal scoring records) and increase your capacity by 25,000 seats, as well as all of the corporate.

There's the recipe, you mix the ingredients.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So, if you sold a very good player (Coutinho) and extended one stand (extra 8,000 seats) it can help you afford what you want.

Sell Kane (225 mill?), who is selfish enough to want to play in all matches (probably to keep getting individual goal scoring records) and increase your capacity by 25,000 seats, as well as all of the corporate.

There's the recipe, you mix the ingredients. 

Click to expand...

have you not been reading? Kane is there side, theyre a one man team!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			have you not been reading? Kane is there side, theyre a one man team!!!! 

Click to expand...

I actually dont think they are, and they are a fine side when everyone is fit. Barvest team I seen at Anfield with their football last year, and I even mean above City in that respect, the way they play out from the back.

I do think that Harry is selfish though, and keep relying on one good forward if you like, but everyone knows that injuries are part of the game, and if harry was willing to at least partially rotate with someone who can play up front, or other positions, they would be all the better for it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm sure Kane will leave us eventually. He has said he wants to win trophies, and he also idolises Poch. If Poch goes to Real Madrid, I would not be surprised if Kane follows him. But if and when Kane leaves us, we will never see a striker as good as him again in my lifetime. Whatever fee you get he is completely impossible to replace, so selling him will always weaken the team.

I've said it before but we've got incredibly lucky with how many of our bargain buys have become outstanding players. Kane cost us nothing, Dele 5m, Eriksen 12m, Toby 11m, Vertonghen not much more I don't think, Dembele was 15m. All cost peanuts and went on to be some of the best in the league in their positions. That kind of thing doesn't happen a lot, it's only thanks to that and a great manager that we've sustained top four for this long. But it also means Levy will feel justified that success is sustainable without investing large sums on individual players.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure Kane will leave us eventually. He has said he wants to win trophies, and he also idolises Poch. If Poch goes to Real Madrid, I would not be surprised if Kane follows him. But if and when Kane leaves us, we will never see a striker as good as him again in my lifetime. Whatever fee you get he is completely impossible to replace, *so selling him will always weaken the team*.

I've said it before but we've got incredibly lucky with how many of our bargain buys have become outstanding players. Kane cost us nothing, *Dele 5m, Eriksen 12m, Toby 11m, Vertonghen not much more I don't think, Dembele was 15m*. All cost peanuts and went on to be some of the best in the league in their positions. That kind of thing doesn't happen a lot, it's only thanks to that and a great manager that we've sustained top four for this long.
		
Click to expand...

Arent the 2nd lot as a result of getting silly money for Bale who plenty thought irreplacable? YOu wont buy a better striker but you may become a better team/squad if the money is invested well


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure Kane will leave us eventually. He has said he wants to win trophies, and he also idolises Poch. If Poch goes to Real Madrid, I would not be surprised if Kane follows him. But if and when Kane leaves us, we will never see a striker as good as him again in my lifetime. Whatever fee you get he is completely impossible to replace, so selling him will always weaken the team.

I've said it before but we've got incredibly lucky with how many of our bargain buys have become outstanding players. Kane cost us nothing, Dele 5m, Eriksen 12m, Toby 11m, Vertonghen not much more I don't think, Dembele was 15m. All cost peanuts and went on to be some of the best in the league in their positions. That kind of thing doesn't happen a lot, it's only thanks to that and a great manager that we've sustained top four for this long.
		
Click to expand...

No guarantees.

If you used the Â£200 million to strengthen a few areas, you may be better off.

We never thought we would replace Ian Rush. We bought Beardsley, Barnes, Aldridge and Houghton and made the whole side better, and not reliant on 1 (or 2) players. It can be a massive mistake, but it can also be the best thing you ever done.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't agree that it's exactly the same, since Spurs don't have seemingly infinite money to chuck around. The day we spent 70 and 60 million on a defender and keeper then we'll talk. Our record signing is Davinson Sanchez, you lot spent more on Christian bloody Benteke.
		
Click to expand...

Orikoru this is how I think the season will pan out,Liverpool will only draw against West Ham a team that some said would be relagation material this season  then keep 3 points ahead of City untill they lose away to Man.Utd how that will hurt, ultimate nightmare for them then City go on to win the league.

Spurs will finish top four only a few points behind Liverpool.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Arent the 2nd lot as a result of getting silly money for Bale who plenty thought irreplacable? YOu wont buy a better striker but you may become a better team/squad if the money is invested well
		
Click to expand...

Eriksen was the only one of those I mentioned who came from the Bale money. And at the time he was a youngster from Ajax who no other big team had taken a chance on, so was a bit of a gamble nevertheless. Lamela is the only other current player who came from the Bale the money. The rest of it was wasted, pretty much.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure Kane will leave us eventually. He has said he wants to win trophies, and he also idolises Poch. If Poch goes to Real Madrid, I would not be surprised if Kane follows him. But if and when Kane leaves us, we will never see a striker as good as him again in my lifetime. Whatever fee you get he is completely impossible to replace, so selling him will always weaken the team.

I've said it before but we've got incredibly lucky with how many of our bargain buys have become outstanding players. Kane cost us nothing, Dele 5m, Eriksen 12m, Toby 11m, Vertonghen not much more I don't think, Dembele was 15m. All cost peanuts and went on to be some of the best in the league in their positions. That kind of thing doesn't happen a lot, it's only thanks to that and a great manager that we've sustained top four for this long. But it also means Levy will feel justified that success is sustainable without investing large sums on individual players.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky or good scouting network?

I said In the summer the lack of signings was a poor move and would most likely cost you guys

I remember you saying we had brought too many and how would we keep them all happy. Itâ€™s easy we have the most injuries in the league lol their never fit all at once


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm sure Kane will leave us eventually. He has said he wants to win trophies, and he also idolises Poch. If Poch goes to Real Madrid, I would not be surprised if Kane follows him. But if and when Kane leaves us, we will never see a striker as good as him again in my lifetime. Whatever fee you get he is completely impossible to replace, so selling him will always weaken the team.

I've said it before but we've got incredibly lucky with how many of our bargain buys have become outstanding players. Kane cost us nothing, Dele 5m, Eriksen 12m, Toby 11m, Vertonghen not much more I don't think, Dembele was 15m. All cost peanuts and went on to be some of the best in the league in their positions. That kind of thing doesn't happen a lot, it's only thanks to that and a great manager that we've sustained top four for this long. But it also means Levy will feel justified that success is sustainable without investing large sums on individual players.
		
Click to expand...

This time last year we sold our best player yet moved on - yes Kane is outstanding but he is one player - if sold for a very good amount Â£150mil day then for that money you could buy two maybe three top quality players than improves your overall team/squad , that way if you does lose one player from the team you then have a squad capable of dealing with it - if Spurs rely on Kane so much then when he does get injured and there isnâ€™t a replacement then imo its going to really harm Spurs chances for a top 4 .

If itâ€™s a choice if Kane or a stronger then maybe itâ€™s worth selling him for as much as you can get and use that money to strengthen the overall squad


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This time last year we sold our best player yet moved on - yes Kane is outstanding but he is one player - if sold for a very good amount Â£150mil day then for that money you could buy two maybe three top quality players than improves your overall team/squad , that way if you does lose one player from the team you then have a squad capable of dealing with it - if Spurs rely on Kane so much then when he does get injured and there isnâ€™t a replacement then imo its going to really harm Spurs chances for a top 4 .

If itâ€™s a choice if Kane or a stronger then maybe itâ€™s worth selling him for as much as you can get and use that money to strengthen the overall squad
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree. When you have the best striker in the world, who can score from practically any position on the field, then you hang onto him as long as you can. Given the choice between one Kane or another handful of Lamelas or Diers, I pick Kane every time.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm with Orikoru. If Spurs want to get to the next level, they have to keep Kane. He's worth more than the money they'd make on him, goalscorers like him aren't easy to find.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't agree.* When you have the best striker in the world, *who can score from practically any position on the field, then you hang onto him as long as you can. Given the choice between one Kane or another handful of Lamelas or Diers, I pick Kane every time.
		
Click to expand...

When did you buy Aguero ? Or Lewandowski or SuÃ¡rez ? 

And if Kane does go for silly money itâ€™s not a handful of Lamelas or Kaneâ€™s is it - itâ€™s two or three Â£60/70/80 million pound players - which ultimately strengthens the squad , gives it depth as well as balance - if the club has no money to spend on players because of the stadium build then selling to bring in depth maybe whatâ€™s needed


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did you buy Aguero ? Or Lewandowski or SuÃ¡rez ?

And if Kane does go for silly money itâ€™s not a handful of Lamelas or Kaneâ€™s is it - itâ€™s two or three Â£60/70/80 million pound players - which ultimately strengthens the squad , gives it depth as well as balance - if the club has no money to spend on players because of the stadium build then selling to bring in depth maybe whatâ€™s needed
		
Click to expand...

Would rather have Kane than any of those three. He has about 5 years on them for a start.

Those players would still be less good than Kane though. Morata cost Â£60m. Fred cost Â£60m. Imagine selling Kane and getting a handful of flops like them. Levy knows full well that splashing cash gives you no guarantees whatsoever.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 22, 2019)

Easy for a Liverpool fan to say sell like they did with Coutinho when they had Salah, Firmino and Mane already in the squad to provide the goals. Spurs sell Kane and they're left with Son, Lamela and Llorente. Hardly comparable. Spurs aren't going to improve the quality of their attack by selling Kane.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Easy for a Liverpool fan to say sell like they did with Coutinho when they had Salah, Firmino and Mane already in the squad to provide the goals. Spurs sell Kane and they're left with Son, Lamela and Llorente. Hardly comparable. Spurs aren't going to improve the quality of their attack by selling Kane.
		
Click to expand...

But we were lacking in other areas that needed investment - GK , CB and Midfield 

Itâ€™s all about balancing the squad if a club hasnâ€™t got the money like City and at times need to cash in on a big player if other areas need to be improved - Spurs have a solid back line , pretty good in midfield and attacking midfield but have just really the one striker 

If they donâ€™t have money to bring in players to support or back up Kane then how do they move forward ? There is a lot of players on the market that can be bought to replace Kane - is he that â€œirreplaceable â€œ ? Can bringing in 3 top quality players not provide the same level spread across different people - they could for example say bring in players - Icardi , Dybala and maybe Zaha for the money they could get for Kane - would that not improve the overall strength of the squad


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Easy for a Liverpool fan to say sell like they did with Coutinho when they had Salah, Firmino and Mane already in the squad to provide the goals. Spurs sell Kane and they're left with Son, Lamela and Llorente. Hardly comparable. Spurs aren't going to improve the quality of their attack by selling Kane.
		
Click to expand...

I remember Liverpool fans worrying when they sold courtinho that they hadnâ€™t replaced him.. little could they foresee that he was holding them back!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But we were lacking in other areas that needed investment - GK , CB and Midfield

Itâ€™s all about balancing the squad if a club hasnâ€™t got the money like City and at times need to cash in on a big player if other areas need to be improved - Spurs have a solid back line , pretty good in midfield and attacking midfield but have just really the one striker

If they donâ€™t have money to bring in players to support or back up Kane then how do they move forward ? There is a lot of players on the market that can be bought to replace Kane - is he that â€œirreplaceable â€œ ? Can bringing in 3 top quality players not provide the same level spread across different people - they could for example say bring in players - Icardi , Dybala and maybe Zaha for the money they could get for Kane - would that not improve the overall strength of the squad
		
Click to expand...

Dybala something like 7 goals in 25 games so and Zaha! Are you sure? 21 games and 3 goals. Are you honestly suggesting they are suitable long term (and expensive) replacement for Kane and would enhance the squad.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But we were lacking in other areas that needed investment - GK , CB and Midfield

Itâ€™s all about balancing the squad if a club hasnâ€™t got the money like City and at times need to cash in on a big player if other areas need to be improved - Spurs have a solid back line , pretty good in midfield and attacking midfield but have just really the one striker

If they donâ€™t have money to bring in players to support or back up Kane then how do they move forward ? There is a lot of players on the market that can be bought to replace Kane - is he that â€œirreplaceable â€œ ? Can bringing in 3 top quality players not provide the same level spread across different people - they could for example say bring in players - Icardi , Dybala and maybe Zaha for the money they could get for Kane - would that not improve the overall strength of the squad
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, so you sold a player that wasn't _that _important (as you had depth in attack) in order to prioritise other areas. Spurs don't have that luxury. They don't have the attacking depth available to just sell their only world class striker to try and improve the squad. It's not comparable. Selling Eriksen is more comparable to Coutinho than selling Kane is, at least they've got a bit of backup in that area in the form of Alli.

Also, you honestly think Spurs would be able to afford to bring Icardi, Dybala and Zaha to the club for the same amount as they get for Kane? Absolutely no chance in the current market. Spurs would be looking at Â£150m at the absolute max for Kane and a lot of it would likely be spread across instalments and based on performance, so the cash wouldn't be available straight away. You'd maybe be able to get Icardi and Zaha but not Dybala as well, and as if Dybala would leave one of the strongest squads in Europe to join Spurs.

Transfermarkt have a market value calculator based on a load of different statistics and they value Harry Kane at Â£135m. Compared with:

Mauro Icardi - Â£90m
Paulo Dybala - Â£99m
Wilfred Zaha - Â£31.5m

So they'd maybe be able to get two of them - but is Icardi and Zaha really going to make a massive difference when it comes to plugging the gaps in the squad? I don't think so.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, so you sold a player that wasn't _that _important (as you had depth in attack) in order to prioritise other areas. Spurs don't have that luxury. They don't have the attacking depth available to just sell their only world class striker to try and improve the squad. It's not comparable. Selling Eriksen is more comparable to Coutinho than selling Kane is, at least they've got a bit of backup in that area in the form of Alli.

Also, you honestly think Spurs would be able to afford to bring Icardi, Dybala and Zaha to the club for the same amount as they get for Kane? Absolutely no chance in the current market. Spurs would be looking at Â£150m at the absolute max for Kane and a lot of it would likely be spread across instalments and based on performance, so the cash wouldn't be available straight away. You'd maybe be able to get Icardi and Zaha but not Dybala as well, and as if Dybala would leave one of the strongest squads in Europe to join Spurs.

Transfermarkt have a market value calculator based on a load of different statistics and they value Harry Kane at Â£135m. Compared with:

Mauro Icardi - Â£90m
Paulo Dybala - Â£99m
Wilfred Zaha - Â£31.5m

So they'd maybe be able to get two of them - but is Icardi and Zaha really going to make a massive difference when it comes to plugging the gaps in the squad? I don't think so.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, Spurs imo aren't in a position to take a punt like that. I also hink that if Countinho is worth 140, kane is worth more.

If Poch leaves, an alternative of say Â£100m and lukaku may not be a bad fit. He had a poor time as did all utd players towards end of mourinhos reign, if he had been given the chance Rashford is now i think he'd be doing as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, so you sold a player that wasn't _that _important (as you had depth in attack) in order to prioritise other areas. Spurs don't have that luxury. They don't have the attacking depth available to just sell their only world class striker to try and improve the squad. It's not comparable. Selling Eriksen is more comparable to Coutinho than selling Kane is, at least they've got a bit of backup in that area in the form of Alli.

Also, you honestly think Spurs would be able to afford to bring Icardi, Dybala and Zaha to the club for the same amount as they get for Kane? Absolutely no chance in the current market. Spurs would be looking at Â£150m at the absolute max for Kane and a lot of it would likely be spread across instalments and based on performance, so the cash wouldn't be available straight away. You'd maybe be able to get Icardi and Zaha but not Dybala as well, and as if Dybala would leave one of the strongest squads in Europe to join Spurs.

Transfermarkt have a market value calculator based on a load of different statistics and they value Harry Kane at Â£135m. Compared with:

Mauro Icardi - Â£90m
Paulo Dybala - Â£99m
Wilfred Zaha - Â£31.5m

So they'd maybe be able to get two of them - but is Icardi and Zaha really going to make a massive difference when it comes to plugging the gaps in the squad? I don't think so.
		
Click to expand...

If Spurs sell Kane they are going to get Â£200mil at the very least - there are a number of clubs that would have no problems paying that amount and if looking at recent years then maybe more , regardless of what some website says players rarely go for their value - a lot of times way above what any website says - Coutinho certainly not a Â£140mil player - prob half that - itâ€™s a selling clubs market and they can certainly force the fee up. 

I just used the likes of Icardi as a example but there will be no doubt plenty of others out there- at some point itâ€™s going to happen because unless Spurs do spend then players will leave so if Spurs imo do want to make the next step up then they do need to strengthen the squad - if they canâ€™t afford to do it because of the stadium then selling Kane is in option - or they just stand still possibly maybe go backwards


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 22, 2019)

Neymar didn't go for Â£200m. There's no way Kane goes for more than that, and then as soon as clubs see Spurs sell Kane, guess what happens? They hike up the prices of their attackers because they know Spurs are coming in for them as they're desperate which means they have even less money to play with. 

Spurs need to find money to improve the squad no doubt, but that should not come from selling their only world class and almost irreplaceable talisman. There must be other ways they can finance a few transfers to improve the squad.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Wilfred Zaha - Â£31.5m
		
Click to expand...

If anyone thinks we are selling him at anywhere near that figure they are miles out imo.

Anyway, he is not going anywhere (I'm off to the office prayer room to let out some serious Hail Marys to the big man)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			I would disagree that Spurs have been negligent, football now like it or not is a business and Levy is very astute, it makes good business sense not to lumber the club with more debt.

You could argue it would make more business sense to invest in the Squad to try and win the P/L but that's a gamble that Levy would be unlikely to take.

So try to see this season out finishing in the top four and maybe we could push on from there.
		
Click to expand...

So you will be more than happy if you dont sign anyone in 2 transfer windows? 

Even if it possibly also costs you a CL place?

As someone listed out before, most of your great buys were for less than Â£20 million - I'm not saying that you should be buying 60 mill plus players, but who knows if 1-2 more 20 mill players, you could have also turned into great players.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I remember Liverpool fans worrying when they sold courtinho that they hadnâ€™t replaced him.. little could they foresee that he was holding them back!
		
Click to expand...

We still havent replaced him 1 for 1, but we used the money to vastly improve other areas. If Coutinho was in his latter role of a 10 in a 4-2-3-1, I think we would be even better.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't agree. When you have the best striker in the world, who can score from practically any position on the field, then you hang onto him as long as you can. Given the choice between one Kane or another handful of Lamelas or Diers, I pick Kane every time.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fair enough - I didnt want Gerrard to leave, and just have the money.

However, do you not trust Poch enough to sign better players than what you did with the Bale money? See my Ian Rush analogy.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			We still havent replaced him 1 for 1, but we used the money to vastly improve other areas. If Coutinho was in his latter role of a 10 in a 4-2-3-1, I think we would be even better.
		
Click to expand...

Heard a little rumour that Coutino isnâ€™t happy .
But he never cracked any smiles here always looked like he lost a tenner.
I would have him back tomorrow as long as he wants to play here.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats fair enough - I didnt want Gerrard to leave, and just have the money.

However, do you not trust Poch enough to sign better players than what you did with the Bale money? See my Ian Rush analogy.
		
Click to expand...

I think you can only get value for money if you take a punt on someone who's not fully established, which can obviously go either way. We wouldn't be able to get a like for like replacement for Kane straight away I wouldn't think.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			If anyone thinks we are selling him at anywhere near that figure they are miles out imo.

Anyway, he is not going anywhere (I'm off to the office prayer room to let out some serious Hail Marys to the big man)
		
Click to expand...

there would be a stampede at that price!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Heard a little rumour that Coutino isnâ€™t happy .
But he never cracked any smiles here always looked like he lost a tenner.
I would have him back tomorrow as long as he wants to play here.
		
Click to expand...

Read that about a fortnight ago. If I were Barcelona I would be trying to make sure he played and was happy (not that I think hes going anywhere), simply because any other player they were to look at might think twice about going there to sit on the bench until Messi and co retire.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			there would be a stampede at that price!
		
Click to expand...

stampede of our supporters trying to lynch the chairman, yep.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Always like to read the line " we haven't got money like City". City have turned down players VVD being one because City thought the price was to high. De Jong looks like being another. Just coz you can don't mean you have to.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Always like to read the line " we haven't got money like City". City have turned down players VVD being one because City thought the price was to high. De Jong looks like being another. Just coz you can don't mean you have to.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the excuse when the said player doesnt want to join you


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is that the excuse when the said player doesnt want to join you

Click to expand...

Depends if he is any good ðŸ˜ And VVD falls into that category.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Neymar didn't go for Â£200m. There's no way Kane goes for more than that, and then as soon as clubs see Spurs sell Kane, guess what happens? They hike up the prices of their attackers because they know Spurs are coming in for them as they're desperate which means they have even less money to play with.

Spurs need to find money to improve the squad no doubt, but that should not come from selling their only world class and almost irreplaceable talisman. There must be other ways they can finance a few transfers to improve the squad.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Kane won't get go for as much as Neymar and given some of these strange examples (is Zaha really going to enhance their squad? Not setting the PL alight in the same way. Icardi's price will go up once they know Spurs are sniffing and looking at his goal return this season again doesn't bring anything Spurs don't have in Kane. I still think Spurs will get a top four place and who knows, they may even spend in the window!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Always like to read the line " we haven't got money like City". City have turned down players VVD being one because City thought the price was to high. De Jong looks like being another. Just coz you can don't mean you have to.
		
Click to expand...

Or you could sign em anyways and they become a Bravo or Mangala......

You really do feel sorry for yourself atm don't ya mate.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Depends if he is any good ðŸ˜ And VVD falls into that category.
		
Click to expand...

Well he wont keep the physio staff busy like Kompany does


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did City actually â€œturn downâ€ VVD ? Did they even bid for him - or just paper nonsense and maybe City knew they couldnâ€™t get him because he only wanted to go to one club ?

And De Jong ? Again any bids ? No one has bought him and itâ€™s all speculation with him

There is a very long list of players City havenâ€™t had a problem spending over the odds on
		
Click to expand...

City were in for VVD, they pulled out coz City thought the price was to much. Obviously it wasn't. But that's hindsight. City are in for De Jong but PSG have entered the scene and City apparantly have now accepted he will be going there. 
Re City spending over the odds, it's true, but there not the only ones.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Or you could sign em anyways and they become a Bravo or Mangala......

You really do feel sorry for yourself atm don't ya mate.
		
Click to expand...

In four comps and feeling sorry for myself ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ keep me entertained Pappy.


----------



## Dando (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't agree. When you have the best striker in the world, who can score from practically any position on the field, then you hang onto him as long as you can. Given the choice between one Kane or another handful of Lamelas or Diers, I pick Kane every time.
		
Click to expand...

When did you buy the best striker in the world????


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Did City actually â€œturn downâ€ VVD ? *Did they even bid for him - or just paper nonsense and maybe City knew they couldnâ€™t get him because he only wanted to go to one club ?

And De Jong ? Again any bids ? No one has bought him and itâ€™s all speculation with him but reported to really only be interested in going to Barce

There is a very long list of players City havenâ€™t had a problem spending over the odds on
		
Click to expand...

No, VVD turned them down.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Well he wont keep the physio staff busy like Kompany does

Click to expand...

He is helping keep a dozen physio's in a job..ðŸ‘ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No, VVD turned them down.
		
Click to expand...

Is correct.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			In four comps and feeling sorry for myself ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ keep me entertained Pappy.
		
Click to expand...

Your last few weeks of posts all seem a little poor little us mate. Unlucky city, nobody rated us, mean fa with our fixtures, people moaning with have money etc etc....

You'll be telling us City were gonna be big without the money, like some Chelsea fans do soon..... 
Plus, on a more serious note, Tashy Tales seem to have dried up lately and they genuinely are a highlight on here


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 22, 2019)

Dando said:



			When did you buy the best striker in the world????
		
Click to expand...

No out and out striker in the world would command a higher fee than Kane right now imo. Forwards have become more fluid but if you want an old fashioned striker, heâ€™s the man.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Is correct.
		
Click to expand...

So City pulled out of the deal not because of the price as you suggested but because he didnâ€™t want to go to City then


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think you can only get value for money if you take a punt on someone who's not fully established, which can obviously go either way. We wouldn't be able to get a like for like replacement for Kane straight away I wouldn't think.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but you stagnating in all other areas (especially spending) just to keep Kane could do even more damage.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Always like to read the line " we haven't got money like City". City have turned down players VVD being one because City thought the price was to high. De Jong looks like being another. Just coz you can don't mean you have to.
		
Click to expand...

Thats just jike the nightclub 2am lesbian line, tash.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Depends if he is any good ðŸ˜ And VVD falls into that category.
		
Click to expand...

So when you paid out for a promising centre half at Â£50 mill a year or two before, you werent breaking the bank then. As well as Otamendi, Mendy, Walker, and the other 30 mill plus centre half?

You may not have paid the most for 1 player in your defence, but I would think that you have spent the most on defenders in the last 3 years worldwide?

Tashy, who writes your scripts - Homer Simpson (no not that one).


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats just jike the nightclub 2am lesbian line, tash. 

Click to expand...

PM me that, I don't think I know it. Don't want you getting an infraction ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So when you paid out for a promising centre half at Â£50 mill a year or two before, you werent breaking the bank then. As well as Otamendi, Mendy, Walker, and the other 30 mill plus centre half?

You may not have paid the most for 1 player in your defence, but I would think that you have spent the most on defenders in the last 3 years worldwide?

Tashy, who writes your scripts - Homer Simpson (no not that one).[/QUOTE

Obviously LB you missed what I wrote on this post at the top of the page ðŸ˜‰ðŸ‘



Tashyboy said:



			City were in for VVD, they pulled out coz City thought the price was to much. Obviously it wasn't. But that's hindsight. City are in for De Jong but PSG have entered the scene and City apparantly have now accepted he will be going there.
*Re City spending over the odds, it's true, but there not the only ones.*

Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2019)

I must have caught that bug "only respond to arguments you can win" - quite contagious on here.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So you will be more than happy if you dont sign anyone in 2 transfer windows? 

Even if it possibly also costs you a CL place?

As someone listed out before, most of your great buys were for less than Â£20 million - I'm not saying that you should be buying 60 mill plus players, but who knows if 1-2 more 20 mill players, you could have also turned into great players.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not happy but realistic, would have loved us to try for Saha great player who wouldnâ€™t have cost silly money, but Iâ€™m not surprised Levy hasnâ€™t sanctioned buying anyone,  as Iâ€™ve said Levy was never going to spend big. 

20 million players are not what we need at the moment one player like Saha would do for this season 

With 3 home games coming up and having a run of games we are capable of winning Iâ€™m not to worried about qualifying for C/L. 

But I would agree itâ€™s a gamble that could backfire and be costly.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Always like to read the line " we haven't got money like City". City have turned down players VVD being one because City thought the price was to high. De Jong looks like being another. Just coz you can don't mean you have to.
		
Click to expand...

But itâ€™s true no one has the money like City,unlike any other team  you have the luxury of turning down players if you think the price is to high because you have brought a world class squad.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 22, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Maybe not happy but realistic, would have loved us to try for Saha great player who wouldnâ€™t have cost silly money, but Iâ€™m not surprised Levy hasnâ€™t sanctioned buying anyone,  as Iâ€™ve said Levy was never going to spend big.

20 million players are not what we need at the moment one player like Saha would do for this season

With 3 home games coming up and having a run of games we are capable of winning Iâ€™m not to worried about qualifying for C/L.

But I would agree itâ€™s a gamble that could backfire and be costly.
		
Click to expand...

He was a great player. Underrated but injury prone. But I wouldnâ€™t advise bringing him out of retirement.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			He was a great player. Underrated but injury prone. But I wouldnâ€™t advise bringing him out of retirement.
		
Click to expand...

Yea ok funny that ðŸ‘ have a Z then.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Subbuteo has changed since I was a kid


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Subbuteo has changed since I was a kid
		
Click to expand...

Whereâ€™s the one of Kompany flying through the air.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 23, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Whereâ€™s the one of Kompany flying through the air.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t you know he was under control.......


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Subbuteo has changed since I was a kid
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			When did you *buy* the best striker in the world????
		
Click to expand...

We didn't have to. 



Rlburnside said:



			Maybe not happy but realistic, would have loved us to try for Saha great player who wouldnâ€™t have cost silly money, but Iâ€™m not surprised Levy hasnâ€™t sanctioned buying anyone,  as Iâ€™ve said Levy was never going to spend big.

20 million players are not what we need at the moment one player like Saha would do for this season

With 3 home games coming up and having a run of games we are capable of winning Iâ€™m not to worried about qualifying for C/L.

But I would agree itâ€™s a gamble that could backfire and be costly.
		
Click to expand...

I think Louis Saha has retired mate, plus we tried that once before and it didn't go very well!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Whereâ€™s the one of Kompany flying through the air.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted CC


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Sorted CC
		
Click to expand...

Think his left leg deffo got one of the balls.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Think his left leg deffo got one of the balls.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜–


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 23, 2019)

Tragic about the striker going from Nantes to Cardiff. Does not look good at all and people must fear the worst.

Just wondering what the position is re the transfer fee, which is probably incidental to a life, but will Cardiff have sent money? Doubt it will be covered by Insurance.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 23, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Tragic about the striker going from Nantes to Cardiff. Does not look good at all and people must fear the worst.

Just wondering what the position is re the transfer fee, which is probably incidental to a life, but will Cardiff have sent money? Doubt it will be covered by Insurance.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought there is definitely insurance on any purchase. You don't expect something like to happen obviously, but for things like season-ending or career-ending injuries would be covered, and this could be considered a far worse extension of that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Sorted CC
		
Click to expand...

BTW Tashy, if your a wold class moaner now, what were you like when City were crap?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			City were in for VVD, they pulled out coz City thought the price was to much. Obviously it wasn't. But that's hindsight. City are in for De Jong but PSG have entered the scene and City apparantly have now accepted he will be going there.
Re City spending over the odds, it's true, but there not the only ones.
		
Click to expand...

Eyar, Tash - gets your gums around that....

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...uefa-report-highlights-jurgen-klopps-15715633


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 23, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Eyar, Tash - gets your gums around that....

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...uefa-report-highlights-jurgen-klopps-15715633

Click to expand...

Sort of debunks those who go on about Klopp spending.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sort of debunks those who go on about Klopp spending.....
		
Click to expand...

Not really, they just attempt to and end up talking shoit anyway.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW Tashy, if your a wold class moaner now, what were you like when City were crap?

Click to expand...

What's a wold ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜‰


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 23, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			BTW Tashy, if your a wold class moaner now, what were you like when City were crap?

Click to expand...

To be fair most golfers can moan off scratch.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Eyar, Tash - gets your gums around that....

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spo...uefa-report-highlights-jurgen-klopps-15715633

Click to expand...

Another table we have finished top of. ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

Poch maintaining his stand unless something really strange happens. You have to wonder what happens if they get more injuries https://www.skysports.com/football/...njury-problems-will-not-alter-transfer-policy


----------



## IainP (Jan 23, 2019)

Any more insight than the Beeb are reporting into what happened at Fulham's training ground?


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

Interestingly strong City side tonight, pretty sure if I was a Burton player and 9-0 down Id be looking for a scalp tonight. Not sure Id be risking Aguerro esp if I was Pep, understand De Bruyne and Mahrez needing some game time


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			Interestingly strong City side tonight, pretty sure if I was a Burton player and 9-0 down Id be looking for a scalp tonight. Not sure Id be risking Aguerro esp if I was Pep, understand De Bruyne and Mahrez needing some game time
		
Click to expand...

So youâ€™d be looking to injury a player? 
Why
Genuine question.


----------



## fundy (Jan 23, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So youâ€™d be looking to injury a player?
Why
Genuine question.
		
Click to expand...

you never seen a player put in a dirty or late tackle cos the other side are taking the proverbial? just seems a massive risk that city dont need to take for me. suits my bets though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

IainP said:



			Any more insight than the Beeb are reporting into what happened at Fulham's training ground?
		
Click to expand...

Kamara has been an explosion looking for somewhere to happen since the penalty bust up. I heard he was being shipped out (Turkish club springs to mind) on loan and would suggest Mitrovic or someone else wished him Bon Voyage and he didn't like it. He's been a liability and needs to be got off the books one way or another.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			Interestingly strong City side tonight, pretty sure if I was a Burton player and 9-0 down Id be looking for a scalp tonight. Not sure Id be risking Aguerro esp if I was Pep, understand De Bruyne and Mahrez needing some game time
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the city u'23 team was playing last night and it was those players that they had intended playing tonight. City had asked for the game to be postponed but it was refused.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Another table we have finished top of. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Another table you bought your way to the top off ðŸ˜€


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2019)

Higuain has finally arrived in the Prem - i think itâ€™s about 4/5 too late for him , a bit like Schevchenko , outstanding goalscorer at one stage but in the twilight now and he has never been one of the â€œfitterâ€ players and certainly looks to be carrying a bit more weight than normal , seems mad Chelsea looking for loan deals like this.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Another table you bought your way to the top off ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve certainly changed your tune from when you use to badger Sawtooth.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Higuain has finally arrived in the Prem - i think itâ€™s about 4/5 too late for him , a bit like Schevchenko , outstanding goalscorer at one stage but in the twilight now and he has never been one of the â€œfitterâ€ players and certainly looks to be carrying a bit more weight than normal , seems mad Chelsea looking for loan deals like this.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly looks like a panic move. 
I can see him struggling.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Higuain has finally arrived in the Prem - i think itâ€™s about 4/5 too late for him , a bit like Schevchenko , outstanding goalscorer at one stage but in the twilight now and he has never been one of the â€œfitterâ€ players and certainly looks to be carrying a bit more weight than normal , seems mad Chelsea looking for loan deals like this.
		
Click to expand...

Definetly a panic signing but then is it any worse than what they've already got up front, he will probably score more than the current strike force


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Definetly a panic signing but then is it any worse than what they've already got up front, he will probably score more than the current strike force
		
Click to expand...

Hard to know as Sarri doesnâ€™t play them - Giroud is good enough to win a World Cup for his team , Hazard seems to enjoy playing with him - why doesnâ€™t he play him ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2019)

Hard to say its a panic buy when he hasn't played a game. Yes he doesn't look totally fit but if he can shed a few pounds you never know. People said much the same when Ibrahimovich went to United and he was never going to be a long term investment but definitely popped up with some crucial goals. I reckon Higuain will get a few and if that gets points for a Chelsea top 4 place they'll see it as a solid piece of business


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hard to say its a panic buy when he hasn't played a game. Yes he doesn't look totally fit but if he can shed a few pounds you never know. People said much the same when Ibrahimovich went to United and he was never going to be a long term investment but definitely popped up with some crucial goals. I reckon Higuain will get a few and if that gets points for a Chelsea top 4 place they'll see it as a solid piece of business
		
Click to expand...

No Homer m,itâ€™s easy to say itâ€™s a panic buy. 
And only time will tell if itâ€™ll pay off or not.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Were goin to Wemberlee. Que sera sera

Another Â£8000 billion well spent


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What's a wold ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Wold -  noun, a piece of high, open uncultivated land.

Bit like your tash?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wold -  noun, a piece of high, open uncultivated land.

Bit like your tash?

Click to expand...

My tash is a culturally cultered cult of epic proportions. Thought it was a funny quote by you. I was gonna pass it onto LP when he wrote his â€œbought the league postâ€ again. But i thought behave tash ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 24, 2019)

Higuianâ€™s not ever kicked a togger yet and people are suggesting heâ€™ll be a flop ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Higuianâ€™s not ever kicked a togger yet and people are suggesting heâ€™ll be a flop ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

It really is hilarious when someone makes a prediction ðŸ™„


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Giroud is good enough to win a World Cup for his team
		
Click to expand...

France won the World Cup in spite of Giroud, not because of him.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			France won the World Cup in spite of Giroud, not because of him.
		
Click to expand...

I don't fully agree with that. They played their first game without him and looked disjointed, with him back in the side it just worked. Griezmann seems to like playing off of him, in the same way Hazard earlier this season says he links up with him well. Yes, Giroud doesn't finish enough chances, put he normally performs a good role for the team. He's the French Heskey, he just needs his Michael Owen to play with him.

Higuain has been a great striker in his career, but having got most of his goals in Italy, it might be a tough step up for him to come and play in the Premier League at the age of 31. We shall see. Admittedly I said the same about Zlatan when he went to United at 35 and he smashed it, but Higuain isn't exactly Zlatan.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 24, 2019)

I see Poch wants VAR postponed https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46982379 

To be fair with the amount that Kane, Alli, Lamela and Son dive I'm hardly suprised....he wants it introduced just after he's left the league!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Higuain has been a great striker in his career, but having got most of his goals in Italy, it might be a tough step up for him to come and play in the Premier League at the age of 31. We shall see. Admittedly I said the same about Zlatan when he went to United at 35 and he smashed it, but Higuain isn't exactly Zlatan. 

Click to expand...

A quality striker doens't lose the ability to find the net, he only loses his legs a little.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			A quality striker doens't lose the ability to find the net, he only loses his legs a little.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, so the last thing you want to do at that stage is then move to a tougher league than you're used to. He may find it hard going.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			. He may find it hard going.
		
Click to expand...

Or you may be hoping he does because you don't want Chelsea overtaking you now youve lost your stiker


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Or you may be hoping he does because you don't want Chelsea overtaking you now youve lost your stiker

Click to expand...

Of course I hope he's a flop. Just like every other non-Chelsea fan probably does.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2019)

Higuain may be the key to Chelsea at least finding the right formation and tactics, if hes played as an out and out striker.

If he scored 2 in 5 for the rest of the season, but the team reverted to a 4-2-3-1 (for intance), with Kante as one of the two, willian and Pedro out wide and Hazard given a floating role, it could see Chelsea go from strength to strength.

Some people will just focus on goals and assists, but hey ho, the story is written for them then.

Then again, he could be like another Morientes, Shevchenko who cant step up to the pace of the prem, and bomb. Only on loan though, so not to big a gamble IMHO.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2019)

He is supposedly on wages of Â£275k per week. I know football has lost the plot in terms of money but it is an eye watering amount for a bloke many are worried will not be able to cope with the pace of the PL at this time in his career. As LB says, only on loan, not a gamble but Chelsea will have paid a loan fee, no doubt the agent gets a chunk and he gets over Â£1m per month. Nothing in the grand scheme of things, but still................


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Higuain may be the key to Chelsea at least finding the right formation and tactics, if hes played as an out and out striker.

If he scored 2 in 5 for the rest of the season, but the team reverted to a 4-2-3-1 (for intance), with Kante as one of the two, willian and Pedro out wide and Hazard given a floating role, it could see Chelsea go from strength to strength.

Some people will just focus on goals and assists, but hey ho, the story is written for them then.

Then again, he could be like another Morientes, Shevchenko who cant step up to the pace of the prem, and bomb. Only on loan though, so not to big a gamble IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Sarri has already shown that he's completely stubborn and inflexible with the formation. The 4-3-3 will continue, but Higuain will allow Hazard to move back to the left, so his performances will probably improve anyway, and having an actual number 9 as a focal point should help the team as well. Giroud never scored but at least Hazard played better from the left when he was in the side.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2019)

Strikes me as a decent deal, a club desperate for a central striker pick up a loan deal for a pretty prolific striker across some of the main European leagues. He may be getting closer to the end of his career but if its 6 or 18 mths think he'll be a decent stop gap at worst (have always wanted him at Arsenal when linked in the past). Cant be any worse than them wasting Hazard oop every game. Lets hope they dont stumble across Liverbirdies post and get Kante in the right role too though!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is supposedly on wages of Â£275k per week. I know football has lost the plot in terms of money but it is an eye watering amount for a bloke many are worried will not be able to cope with the pace of the PL at this time in his career. As LB says, only on loan, not a gamble but Chelsea will have paid a loan fee, no doubt the agent gets a chunk and he gets over Â£1m per month. Nothing in the grand scheme of things, but still................

Click to expand...

5 million wages over 5 months will pay for itself if they get a top 4 spot.

I'd say the bigger risk would be the "Spurs risk".....sorry, the do nothing option.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			5 million wages over 5 months will pay for itself if they get a top 4 spot.

I'd say the bigger risk would be the "Spurs risk".....sorry, the do nothing option.

Click to expand...

You are right, although it wont be just Â£5m by the time all other figures are taken into account, it's just when you write the figures down the numbers are scary. Equally, the money that comes in from the CL is equally scary so it's a risk / reward situation. At the moment Chelsea are taking on the water, Spurs are laying up. Who gets the birdie?


----------



## Jensen (Jan 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are right, although it wont be just Â£5m by the time all other figures are taken into account, it's just when you write the figures down the numbers are scary. Equally, the money that comes in from the CL is equally scary so it's a risk / reward situation. At the moment Chelsea are taking on the water, Spurs are laying up. Who gets the birdie? 

Click to expand...

Spurs, when Chelsea shank it into the water


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2019)

Sadly I'm not confident tonight. I don't think 1-0 aggregate will be enough, and we'll struggle to add to it with our lack of attacking options. At least our defence is mostly fit - best hope is a nil nil draw I reckon. I imagine he'll have to play the back five as per the Fulham game, with Dier and Winks in front of them since those guys are the only fit options there, so that's a pretty defensive line-up. An attack of Eriksen, Lamela and either Llorente or Lucas if he's fit. No pace in the side at all if he isn't.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sadly I'm not confident tonight. I don't think 1-0 aggregate will be enough, and we'll struggle to add to it with our lack of attacking options. At least our defence is mostly fit - best hope is a nil nil draw I reckon. I imagine he'll have to play the back five as per the Fulham game, with Dier and Winks in front of them since those guys are the only fit options there, so that's a pretty defensive line-up. An attack of Eriksen, Lamela and either Llorente or Lucas if he's fit. No pace in the side at all if he isn't.
		
Click to expand...

Oops


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2019)

Henry sacked from Monaco. Odd appointment, predictable result.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 24, 2019)

Anyone have thoughts on that tackle on hazard (the one from behind)?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Henry sacked from Monaco. Odd appointment, predictable result.
		
Click to expand...

Can we now replay all the interviews his previous colleagues gave where they stated, without question, what a success he would be? I know he still could be at a different club but the attitude of everyone that he was guaranteed to succeed because 'he was Henry ' was pure arrogance. Management is tough, history shows that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Henry sacked from Monaco. Odd appointment, predictable result.
		
Click to expand...

They havenâ€™t â€œsackedâ€ him yet just suspended him ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ - Iâ€™m not sure what they expected - the team has been ripped apart over the last 18 months with nearly 10 first team players gone and all the top ones - Mbappe , Lemar , Silva , Moutinho , Fabinho , Balde , Mendy , Bakayoko.

They are rebuilding again and have more young players coming through but what do they expect a new manager to do after 12 games


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 24, 2019)

How long does brasso keep if itâ€™s unopened.. asking for a Spurs supporter


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 24, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Anyone have thoughts on that tackle on hazard (the one from behind)?
		
Click to expand...

Ref definitely missed that one shocking decision but it was just outside the box, other than that he was good.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 24, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			How long does brasso keep if itâ€™s unopened.. asking for a Spurs supporter
		
Click to expand...

Yea you'll have to explain that one Tash.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2019)

Glad we're out of the Mickey Mouse cup. Now we can concentrate on the three proper trophies we're still in for. The quadruple was always going be a tough ask.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Glad we're out of the Mickey Mouse cup. Now we can concentrate on the three proper trophies we're still in for. The quadruple was always going be a tough ask.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PieMan (Jan 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Glad we're out of the Mickey Mouse cup. Now we can concentrate on the three proper trophies we're still in for. The quadruple was always going be a tough ask.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Is it 1st April already?!!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Yea you'll have to explain that one Tash.
		
Click to expand...

I believe the Tashmeister is poking fun @ Tottingham's lack of trophies in recent history.

Similar to the Utd ribbing of Citeh's lean spell that he was complaining about not too many pages back.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			I believe the Tashmeister is poking fun @ Tottingham's lack of trophies in recent history.

Similar to the Utd ribbing of Citeh's lean spell that he was complaining not too many pages back.
		
Click to expand...

This is the correct answer.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2019)

Along the lines of this. ðŸ‘ðŸ˜³


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2019)

Very sad news. A superb wordsmith and story teller - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-46998608


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

Arsenal at all but full strength tonight for the cup it seems, United rested a few but pretty strong too, should be a decent game so cue 0-0


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

And now Sokratis injured too, oh joy more Mustaphi


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 25, 2019)

Oh fancy that, the TV companies have now released the March fixtures and weirdly enough City play 4 Saturday games and Liverpool play 4 Sunday games.

Whats the chances........


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh fancy that, the TV companies have now released the March fixtures and weirdly enough City play 4 Saturday games and Liverpool play 4 Sunday games.

Whats the chances........
		
Click to expand...

And?? 
ðŸŽ»ðŸŽ»ðŸŽ»ðŸŽ»


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very sad news. A superb wordsmith and story teller - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-46998608

Click to expand...

Great voice. Loved his sports documentaries, as well as his writing.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very sad news. A superb wordsmith and story teller - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-46998608

Click to expand...

Thanks for that Homer, i didnt recognise the name but certainly recognised that voice.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2019)

I was disappointed with Sanchez' celebration after scoring.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for that Homer, i didnt recognise the name but certsinly recognised that voice.
		
Click to expand...

Unmistakable voice and as Richart says, a great narrator for sport documentaries.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I was disappointed with Sanchez' celebration after scoring.....
		
Click to expand...

take the 9/1 FGS?

Mustafis introduction a joy to behold as always, state of panic as soon as he came on!

Have to wonder who at Arsenal thinks giving Ramsey away and trying to sign Bailly is good business. Show them that 45 mins plse....


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I was disappointed with Sanchez' celebration after scoring.....
		
Click to expand...

In what way?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Unmistakable voice and as Richart says, a great narrator for sport documentaries.
		
Click to expand...

He nails it when he says  journos /broadcastors impose their own egos between fans and clubs,  its a shame some of them now  dont take this onboard.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			take the 9/1 FGS?

Mustafis introduction a joy to behold as always, state of panic as soon as he came on!

Have to wonder who at Arsenal thinks giving Ramsey away and trying to sign Bailly is good business. Show them that 45 mins plse....
		
Click to expand...

No i didnt, great price though.

Enjoy your winnings!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			In what way?
		
Click to expand...

Quite reserved i thought.

Disappointed it wasnt a bit more in Arsenals face seeing  as they were booing him after every touch.

i hate all this "hands up,sorry for scoring " celebrations.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2019)

I reckon Wenger has a voodoo on Arsenal, too many injuries happening for it to be coincidental.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

turns out one defensive injury not enough for this match lol


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2019)

Fair to Lukaku, he injured LK, and knew it, so waving for help straight away. No blame, total accident, but no attempt to benefit, and every attempt to get help as soon as possible.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Quite reserved i thought.

Disappointed it wasnt a bit more in Arsenals face seeing  as they were booing him after every touch.

i hate all this "hands up,sorry for scoring " celebrations.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, they then got JLingz doing his stupid stunts in front of them, probably worse


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 25, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			To be fair, they then got JLingz doing his stupid stunts in front of them, probably worse
		
Click to expand...

Nah, he just looks a right kunt.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2019)

why Xhaka to CB rather than bringing Monreal on? Xhaka, Mustafi, Maitland Niles and Kolasinac, not much defending going on there!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 25, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah, he is a right kunt.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 25, 2019)

fundy said:



			why Xhaka to CB rather than bringing Monreal on? Xhaka, Mustafi, Maitland Niles and Kolasinac, not much defending going on there!
		
Click to expand...

You know the way over the years commentators have said "thats a typical Liverpool/United/Arsenal goal" when scoring them.

Over the last few years Arsenal have made certain goals their hallmark, when conceding. Normally the 1 vs 3, 2 vs 4.......


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2019)

Eight from eight ..................................... lovely, I just hope Mourinho was watching!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			Eight from eight ..................................... lovely, I just hope Mourinho was watching!
		
Click to expand...

Thought Uniteds tactics were spot on.
Arsenal were poor in possession , final ball missing all game .
Pogba had a field day in second half.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thought Uniteds tactics were spot on.
Arsenal were poor in possession , final ball missing all game .
Pogba had a field day in second half.
		
Click to expand...

Agree about tactics
How poor were Arsenalâ€™s though bombing forward leaving themselves wide open.
More composure from Utd and it could have been a lot more.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2019)

Vintage performance, great counterattacking.

Can't help.wondering how.big an influence Mick Phelan is?

Could.be our year


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Vintage performance, great counterattacking.

Can't help.wondering how.big an influence Mick Phelan is?

Could.be our year
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Huds/Slime, what is Olly doing what Maureen wasn't doing apart from the obvious ripping his players to bits. It is easy to say he has turned it around, but the simple fact is they are now playing to there potential which they never where under Maureen.
Probably more important, what's Ollys chance of keeping the job. If he don't keep it, don't think he will be out of work long.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2019)

He's not out of work Tash, he already has a job.

Do keep up old bean


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2019)

He is on a sabbatical from his club in Norway,  it is their off season. 

As a neutral,  he has let them loose, taken the shackles off. When they attack they now attack with pace, something they have in abundance. I'm very unhappy with Ole , he is allowing them to reach their potential. I suspect it also helps that he has come in with a smile and a light touch after 2 1/2 years of the self indulgent sour puss.

Like Tashy, interested to hear if there have been any significant tactical changes. I would guess they are more subtle but still interesting.


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Huds*/Slime, what is Olly doing what Maureen wasn't doing apart from the obvious *ripping his players to bits. It is easy to say he has turned it around, but the simple fact is they are now playing to there potential which they never where under Maureen.
Probably more important, *what's Ole's chance of keeping the job.* If he don't keep it, don't think he will be out of work long.
		
Click to expand...

I think he started off with the easiest job in the world.
All he had to do was tell the players to play their natural, attacking game whilst wearing a smile and having fun.
They didn't have to be terrified of making a mistake as they were all part of a collective rather than a set of individuals waiting to be  publicly humiliated.
He just reminded them of who they were playing for and what that meant.
Then came the first real test away at Spurs where Ole showed a ton of tactical nous .......................... which I wasn't sure he had.
Then, last night, he surprised everyone by putting Lukaku out wide and we all know how that turned out!
Next month United come up against PSG and City, let's take stock after that.
He should definitely not be considered until the season is over, but if he carries on as he's been going so far it'd be difficult to argue against him, especially as he's showing a level of tactical ability that I didn't know he had!


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			he's showing a level of tactical ability that I didn't know he had!
		
Click to expand...

Is he though? 

Am interested how much is OlÃ©, how much the likes of Mike Phelan and the rest of the team.

There's a fair number of coaches on the bench now, seems to me a team effort, not just one man.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Is he though?

Am interested how much is OlÃ©, how much the likes of Mike Phelan and the rest of the team.

There's a fair number of coaches on the bench now, seems to me a team effort, not just one man.





Just enjoy it while it lasts ,
Itâ€™s a team game and that includes the coaches but with Maureen he wanted it to be about him, thatâ€™s what has changed imo.

Somethings gone wrong on my iPad again ( gremlins.)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089138389490774016
Nice touch from Lingard.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			I think he started off with the easiest job in the world.
All he had to do was tell the players to play their natural, attacking game whilst wearing a smile and having fun.
They didn't have to be terrified of making a mistake as they were all part of a collective rather than a set of individuals waiting to be  publicly humiliated.
He just reminded them of who they were playing for and what that meant.
*Then came the first real test away at Spurs where Ole showed a ton of tactical nous .......................... which I wasn't sure he had.*
Then, last night, he surprised everyone by putting Lukaku out wide and we all know how that turned out!
Next month United come up against PSG and City, let's take stock after that.
He should definitely not be considered until the season is over, but if he carries on as he's been going so far it'd be difficult to argue against him, especially as he's showing a level of tactical ability that I didn't know he had!
		
Click to expand...

Whilst the upturn in results is clear to see, did he really show much in the spurs game? You seemed to play the same as all the rest. Just go out and enjoy yourself etc. Not sure De Gea having the limbs of an octopus is really a tactical master stroke tbh. 

Was more impressed with last night than the spurs game tbh. That game seemed to be effected more by tactics than luck.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Is he though?

Am interested how much is OlÃ©, how much the likes of Mike Phelan and the rest of the team.

There's a fair number of coaches on the bench now, seems to me a team effort, not just one man.
		
Click to expand...

You are quite right but it also doesn't matter does it? Pretty much all of the top managers had either a number 2 or a collective or coaches to help. Cloughie had Peter Taylor, Liverpool had the boot room in their heyday, Fergie always had a strong coach alongside him. The manager makes the final decision, sets the tone but I would hope that they do have a team to help. His team seems pretty good so far, smart move.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are quite right but it also doesn't matter does it? Pretty much all of the top managers had either a number 2 or a collective or coaches to help. Cloughie had Peter Taylor, Liverpool had the boot room in their heyday, Fergie always had a strong coach alongside him. The manager makes the final decision, sets the tone but I would hope that they do have a team to help. His team seems pretty good so far, smart move.
		
Click to expand...

No. It doesn't matter. But it's not a dig.

I'm trying to point out it's a team effort.

People quick to hail him as a tactical genius.

He might be, he might not be.

Be better to know the facts before making such claims.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			No. It doesn't matter. But it's not a dig.

I'm trying to point out it's a team effort.

People quick to hail him as a tactical genius.

He might be, he might not be.

Be better to know the facts before making such claims.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, didn't mean it to come across as a dig. I agree with you, it come be him, it could be his group of coaches. I think a collective approach is more likely in the modern era, no shame in that. What he is doing well is creating the right environment for those around him, coaches and players. That is pretty evident.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 26, 2019)

Great goal by Millwall âœ‹âœ‹ðŸ‘ðŸ˜„


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2019)

FFS. What a joke. Full strength team beaten by Millwall. Embarrassing. 2 stupid fouls by Digne. 2nd shouldn't have counted but without VAR there's not much you can do. Pathetic.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 26, 2019)

What a game, that's why we love the fact cup. Cracker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			FFS. What a joke. Full strength team beaten by Millwall. Embarrassing. *2 stupid fouls by Digne.* 2nd shouldn't have counted but without VAR there's not much you can do. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

 Best in the league


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			FFS. What a joke. Full strength team beaten by Millwall. Embarrassing. 2 stupid fouls by Digne. 2nd shouldn't have counted but without VAR there's not much you can do. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

If ever there was an example of where VAR can work this was it. Everybody saw it on the big screen. To be honest though Everton couldn't deal with second balls from set pieces throughout the game and so Millwall were always going to carry on lumping them into the box


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



 Best in the league  

Click to expand...

I called him the best "*attacking* full back" in the league in exaggeration and in jest after he scored a last minute winner, but don't let that get in the way of a good laugh.

We weren't good enough. Defending of set pieces continues to let us down week after week and barely produced anything going forward. The fact we managed 3 shots on target all game against Millwall is a joke. Gylfi hardly got a touch, DCL did nothing, Lookman did nothing but give it away and couldn't get the ball to Richarlison who was constantly in space. Rubbish.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			FFS. What a joke. Full strength team beaten by Millwall. Embarrassing. 2 stupid fouls by Digne. 2nd shouldn't have counted but without VAR there's not much you can do. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Everton were pish poor. I didnâ€™t think it was deliberate handball, it hit him that quick he couldnâ€™t move his arm out of the way.

Kilbane was saying his arm moved towards the ball but it looked to me like his arm moved after the ball had hit him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I called him the best "*attacking* full back" in the league in exaggeration and in jest after he scored a last minute winner, but don't let that get in the way of a good laugh.

We weren't good enough. Defending of set pieces continues to let us down week after week and barely produced anything going forward. The fact we managed 3 shots on target all game against Millwall is a joke. Gylfi hardly got a touch, DCL did nothing, Lookman did nothing but give it away and couldn't get the ball to Richarlison who was constantly on the floor. Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2019)

unconfirmed reports a Millwall fan was slashed in the grid today. Hope its not true.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			unconfirmed reports a Millwall fan was slashed in the grid today. Hope its not true.
		
Click to expand...

It was one of ours!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089138389490774016
Nice touch from Lingard.
		
Click to expand...

Looks more like a drug deal.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			It was one of ours!
View attachment 26441

Click to expand...


Nasty, proper shithouse behaviour that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2019)

Wimbledon 2-0 up on West Ham. Ground rocking like the old Plough Lane.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Nasty, proper shithouse behaviour that.
		
Click to expand...

Both fans prearranged meet at Surrey Quays, video shows fighting between both sets of fans, this guy is in the front throwing punches and you can clearly see a one bloke reach over the fella heâ€™s trading blows with and slash him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Both fans prearranged meet at Surrey Quays, video shows fighting between both sets of fans, this guy is in the front throwing punches and you can clearly see a one bloke reach over the fella heâ€™s trading blows with and slash him.
		
Click to expand...

According to his sister, he got caught up in it, heâ€™s not that type of lad.....


That said, thereâ€™s no defending that gammon who slashed him.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Both fans prearranged meet at Surrey Quays, video shows fighting between both sets of fans, this guy is in the front throwing punches and you can clearly see a one bloke reach over the fella heâ€™s trading blows with and slash him.
		
Click to expand...

Thought them days were over!
Dosnt excuse weapons though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wimbledon 2-0 up on West Ham. Ground rocking like the old Plough Lane.
		
Click to expand...

We look awful

They have been right up for this since kick off

Poor formation for me

Need to remove carol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			We look awful

They have been right up for this since kick off

Poor formation for me

Need to remove carol
		
Click to expand...

The West Ham bench looked stunned. Didn't Wimbledon give West Ham a fright in the league cup until they went down to 10? With Wally Downes and Glyn Hodges at the helm it has the feel of the old "Crazy Gang" era and despite their atrocious league form, a mate who has been going for decades home and away and involved in the club when it was set up, said they are playing better than the results and they just aren't getting any breaks. Kingsmeadow is very like Plough Lane, small, close to the pitch and noisy and West Ham need to get the ball down and start playing or thy could be in trouble


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			According to his sister, he got caught up in it, heâ€™s not that type of lad.....


That said, thereâ€™s no defending that gammon who slashed him.
		
Click to expand...

Surrey Quays is the closest Tube Station, couple of railway stations closer.
The video shows a large group of Everton fans coming out the exit and met by Millwall fans, about 3-4 Bizzies run over, heâ€™s certainly standing his ground and whether he was expecting trouble or not, like you say, no one can defend the balloon with the knife and like I said it was also a sly attack over the shoulder of the Millwall fan he was fighting!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thought them days were over!
Dosnt excuse weapons though.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not.

Though if you go looking for trouble, youâ€™ve got to expect theyâ€™re tooled up, no?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Surrey Quays is the closest Tube Station, couple of railway stations closer.
The video shows a large group of Everton fans coming out the exit and met by Millwall fans, about 3-4 Bizzies run over, heâ€™s certainly standing his ground and whether he was expecting trouble or not, like you say, no one can defend the balloon with the knife and like I said it was also a sly attack over the shoulder of the Millwall fan he was fighting!
		
Click to expand...

Shithouse behaviour. The video I seen you could hear an old woman shouting â€œcmon Millwallâ€ from the flats above ðŸ˜€


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Shithouse behaviour. The video I seen you could hear an old woman shouting â€œcmon Millwallâ€ from the flats above ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the one you see the slashing on, around 10-15 seconds near the wall.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2019)

https://twitter.com/danilob4167559c/status/1089210770125176838

Yeah, 12 seconds in, right side of the video. Shocking behaviour from all involved, but especially the gammon with the knife.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2019)

Disgusting.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 26, 2019)

Game on in south London 3-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Game on in south London 3-2
		
Click to expand...

Different West Ham in the second half. Much quicker to every ball and winning second ball in the box now. Would love to see Wimbledon hold on and my old man would be going mad and screaming at the box.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2019)

Absolutely disgusting, should be thrown out of football


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Absolutely disgusting, should be thrown out of football
		
Click to expand...

THey have nothing to do with the sport - they are using the match as a front for them to have organised fights.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Looks more like a drug deal.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™d know ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 26, 2019)

i Hope I wake up in a minute!ðŸ˜­


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 26, 2019)

Well played Wimbledon, on the night you thoroughly deserved it. ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			i Hope I wake up in a minute!ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but this is real. Great cross, great finish and to be honest Wimbledon have been great for large periods. Great to see Dickie Guy (people of a certain age will remember his heroics against Peter Lorimer) dancing about.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2019)

Well some teams flying out today - even more so when the Prem teams played strong teams as well


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 26, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Well played Wimbledon, on the night you thoroughly deserved it. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Well set

Far far too many â€œknicker wettersâ€ on KUMB having a melt down about it.. itâ€™s whats been happening in the fa cup for years.. they deserve it tonight!

The 3 subs at half time were brilliant.. but we let in a goal too cheaply before they could stamp anything on the game

Also their keeper has pulled off some blinding saves in the last 5 mins.. wouldnâ€™t make much difference they have been class


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			THey have nothing to do with the sport - they are using the match as a front for them to have organised fights.
		
Click to expand...

Arrest them, if they are ticket holders give them a life ban from attending any match ever anywhere. I know some if them are only there for the fight but many will still go to the matches


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Well set

Far far too many *â€œknicker wettersâ€ on KUMB* having a melt down about it.. itâ€™s whats been happening in the fa cup for years.. they deserve it tonight!

The 3 subs at half time were brilliant.. but we let in a goal too cheaply before they could stamp anything on the game

Also their keeper has pulled off some blinding saves in the last 5 mins.. wouldnâ€™t make much difference they have been class
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine!...Still The first big black spot for MP though. And itâ€™s ruined my weekend! â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2019)

You know having seen the figures for knife crime in London, the penny's not dropping is it. 10 years for carrying, 20 for using. 30 for murder.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			You know having seen the figures for knife crime in London, the penny's not dropping is it. 10 years for carrying, 20 for using. 30 for murder.
		
Click to expand...

Whoâ€™s going to arrest them thereâ€™s no coppers anymore?


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sorry, didn't mean it to come across as a dig. I agree with you, it come be him, it could be his group of coaches. I think a collective approach is more likely in the modern era, no shame in that. What he is doing well is creating the right environment for those around him, coaches and players. That is pretty evident.
		
Click to expand...

No apology required  Think we're in violent agreement.

It's impossible to know what's going on behind the scenes, but the coaching team seems to be doing a good job.

OlÃ© is doing a great job as the figurehead if that team, but it's impossible to say who's the tactical genius, as they're a team.

Would out my money on one of the main reasons behind JosÃ© going is that the coaching staff were less of a team.

Making your staff/team greater than the sum of its parts is the essence of good management and key to success


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47018041

 Very well played Arnautovic- you and your brother have played a brilliant set of cards 

Declare interest in wanting to leave to go and get some big money , club play hardball , declare you donâ€™t want to go and state your love for West Ham - â€œrewardedâ€ with a bumper pay rise ( no extra length on contract apparently ) and a juicy signing fee so brother is happy 

And then still look to leave in the summer.

Thought West Ham had played the whole saga very well until they ruined it by offering him a new contract


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 27, 2019)

Never been convinced of the value of VAR and nothing this weekend has altered that view...


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47018041

Very well played Arnautovic- you and your brother have played a brilliant set of cards

Declare interest in wanting to leave to go and get some big money , club play hardball , declare you donâ€™t want to go and state your love for West Ham - â€œrewardedâ€ with a bumper pay rise ( no extra length on contract apparently ) and a juicy signing fee so brother is happy

And then still look to leave in the summer.

Thought West Ham had played the whole saga very well until they ruined it by offering him a new contract
		
Click to expand...

Agree.... Yesterday was a very bad day for West Ham.
On the pitch was reassuringly â€œthe West Ham wayâ€ itâ€™s in our DNA. The Arnautovic thing is more worrying, capitulating to him and his brother does not sit right with me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47018041

 Very well played Arnautovic- you and your brother have played a brilliant set of cards 

Declare interest in wanting to leave to go and get some big money , club play hardball , declare you donâ€™t want to go and state your love for West Ham - â€œrewardedâ€ with a bumper pay rise ( no extra length on contract apparently ) and a juicy signing fee so brother is happy 

And then still look to leave in the summer.

Thought West Ham had played the whole saga very well until they ruined it by offering him a new contract
		
Click to expand...

The contract is an amendment to his current contract and under premier league rules any amendments you have to extend the contract by a further year

Rumours of the wages staying same but goals and assist bonus increases 

Also a buyout clause of 50 million is rumoured to have been added aswell


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The contract is an amendment to his current contract and under premier league rules any amendments you have to extend the contract by a further year

Rumours of the wages staying same but goals and assist bonus increases

Also a buyout clause of 50 million is rumoured to have been added aswell
		
Click to expand...

I don't know of the details re the deal re Arnie, but if I was a West Ham Gaffer and I was offering to increase his wages. I would be adamant that there was a trigger buy out clause in it. What looks like a stinker of a deal for the hammers, could actually make them a few more million in five months time when Arnie or his brother all of a sudden decides they don't like " bubbles" anymore.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I don't know of the details re the deal re Arnie, but if I was a West Ham Gaffer and I was offering to increase his wages. I would be adamant that there was a trigger buy out clause in it. What looks like a stinker of a deal for the hammers, could actually make them a few more million in five months time when Arnie or his brother all of a sudden decides they don't like " bubbles" anymore.
		
Click to expand...

The rumours from ITK On twitter who has been pretty spot on for a few seasons are we are buying maxi gomez for 45 million and loaning him back to his club Celta vega until summer

Thatâ€™s his buy out clause and in the summer there is a massive chance better clubs will be interested so secures him now and CV are in a relegation battle so helps them

CV also have signed his replacement for the summer according to pictures doing the rounds

Would be amazing if we pull it off


----------



## Jensen (Jan 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Shithouse behaviour. The video I seen you could hear an old woman shouting â€œcmon Millwallâ€ from the flats above ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Lovely lady, I'll have to invite her around for tea and sticky buns one Sunday afternoon


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2019)

Now, is that Tottenham's season over?
I think so!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 27, 2019)

Well played Palace.
Now when are the the FA going to do something about the rascist chanting from the Spurs fans?


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh dear - Spurs season is starting to go all Pete Tong!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Oh well, just EPL and CL double to win now......!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Now, is that Tottenham's season over?
I think so!
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re still in the CL, with a very winnable game.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 27, 2019)

Roast spuds of a Sunday....
What more could you want?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 27, 2019)

Callum Hudson-Odoi!!

Where is the end product?

Plenty of stepovers and turns but he doesn't provide anything for his striker.

Is it not his job?


----------



## Jensen (Jan 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Now, is that Tottenham's season over?
I think so!
		
Click to expand...

Realistically, our only chance of silverware


----------



## Jensen (Jan 27, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Well played Palace.
Now when are the the FA going to do something about the rascist chanting from the Spurs fans?
		
Click to expand...

What did they sing ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 27, 2019)

No!

That's his job. Hats off  that was class.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Now, is that Tottenham's season over?
I think so!
		
Click to expand...

100%


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 27, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			100%
		
Click to expand...

Lol,not really still got to play for top 4.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			100%
		
Click to expand...

Yes their season is falling apart quiet nicely ðŸ˜
Re the Y*d army chants, if any other club chanted that word at them the FA and the old bill would come down on them like a ton of bricks... but because spurs are â€œspecialâ€ they get away with it. Anyone else surprised they have not been docked points for their stadium fiasco? ðŸ¤”


----------



## User2021 (Jan 27, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Well played Palace.
Now when are the the FA going to do something about the rascist chanting from the Spurs fans?
		
Click to expand...

Millwall fans yesterday singing I would rather be a p@@I than a Scouse - few videos on twitter showing it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes their season is falling apart quiet nicely ðŸ˜
Re the Y*d army chants, if any other club chanted that word at them the FA and the old bill would come down on them like a ton of bricks... but because spurs are â€œspecialâ€ they get away with it. *Anyone else surprised they have not been docked points for their stadium fiasco? *ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Why would they get points docked ? 

And Spurs donâ€™t get fined for the chants because itâ€™s deemed to not be derogatory towards anyone as they â€œownâ€ the chant and they wonâ€™t get fined for it


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would they get points docked ?

*And Spurs donâ€™t get fined for the chants because itâ€™s deemed to not be derogatory towards anyone as they â€œownâ€ the chant and they wonâ€™t get fined for it*

Click to expand...

Like Black people saying the N word? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ you really are priceless. 

Here ya go Nimrod..... 

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/17/david-cameron-yid-really-is-race-hate-word


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Why would they get points docked ?*

And Spurs donâ€™t get fined for the chants because itâ€™s deemed to not be derogatory towards anyone as they â€œownâ€ the chant and they wonâ€™t get fined for it
		
Click to expand...

Because they've broken PL rules re their stadium, no?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Like Black people saying the N word? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ you really are priceless.

Here ya go Nimrod.....

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/17/david-cameron-yid-really-is-race-hate-word

Click to expand...

Nimrod ? 

Just saying why Spurs donâ€™t get fined - donâ€™t recall saying I agree with it but thatâ€™s why they donâ€™t get fined because they deem its being â€œhistorically owned by Spursâ€ and they arenâ€™t using it in a derogatory manner


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Nimrod ?*

Just saying why Spurs donâ€™t get fined - donâ€™t recall saying I agree with it but thatâ€™s why they donâ€™t get fined because they deem its being â€œhistorically owned by Spursâ€ and they arenâ€™t using it in a derogatory manner
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Because they've broken PL rules re their stadium, no?
		
Click to expand...

Have they ? 

â€œ_Each club shall register its stadium with the board and must play all matches in the competitions listed in Rule L.9 for which it is the home club at the stadium. No club shall remove to another stadium (either on a permanent or temporary basis)* without first obtaining the written consent of the board, in accordance with Rule K.6.*â€_


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have they ?

â€œ_Each club shall register its stadium with the board and must play all matches in the competitions listed in Rule L.9 for which it is the home club at the stadium. No club shall remove to another stadium (either on a permanent or temporary basis)* without first obtaining the written consent of the board, in accordance with Rule K.6.*â€_

Click to expand...

what Rule covered their "home" game at Stadium MK?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			what Rule covered their "home" game at Stadium MK?
		
Click to expand...

I guess FA rules as it wasnâ€™t a Prem League game. 

They asked permission and were given it 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45434114


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess FA rules as it wasnâ€™t a Prem League game.

They asked permission and were given it

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/45434114

Click to expand...


See......special case, itâ€™s the same with the media and the ob.
 And how exactly can a bunch of gentiles â€œownâ€ the chant yid army?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			See......special case, itâ€™s the same with the media and the ob.
And how exactly can a bunch of gentiles â€œownâ€ the chant yid army?
		
Click to expand...

Has any team been refused to play somewhere else due to issues building a new stadium ? They asked permission and where given it - whatâ€™s the problem ?

They will end up playing all their Prem games in one stadium - so why would they get a points reduction ? The Carabau Cup is run by the EFL so cant get a point reduction for that

As a West Ham Fan im sure youâ€™re not posting from a negative bias 

And donâ€™t Spurs have some Jewish History hence where the Chant came from in the first place ( when other fans where aiming derogatory comments at them )


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			See......special case, itâ€™s the same with the media and the ob.
 And how exactly can a bunch of gentiles â€œownâ€ the chant yid army?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but they donâ€™t get any other special treatment than any club

We donâ€™t even own our stadium ffs we are allowed to lease a stadium at a reduced rate allowing us to spend more cash on players. Iâ€™d say that was special treatment I think we need to count ourselves lucky not have a pop at Spurs


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And donâ€™t Spurs have some Jewish History hence where the Chant came from in the first place ( when other fans where aiming derogatory comments at them )
		
Click to expand...

If Jewish bodies object to it and see the term as "derogatory" then that would apply to everyone regardless of colour, creed or religion.
I'm not Jewish or have any abiding love of them, but using that word is no different to describing a person of colour by any of the rascist words that people use regardless of their own colour.
A derogatory word is just that, and there can be no excuse for the colour, creed or religion that person is.
The FA should clamp down on Spurs if their fans don't stop chanting it.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 27, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes their season is falling apart quiet nicely ðŸ˜
Re the Y*d army chants, if any other club chanted that word at them the FA and the old bill would come down on them like a ton of bricks... but because spurs are â€œspecialâ€ they get away with it. Anyone else surprised they have not been docked points for their stadium fiasco? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Got a real bee in your bonnet don't ya.

The chant is not viewed as anti Semitic because when we sing it, it's a term of endearment ðŸ‘


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Has any team been refused to play somewhere else due to issues building a new stadium ? They asked permission and where given it - whatâ€™s the problem ?

They will end up playing all their Prem games in one stadium - so why would they get a points reduction ? The Carabau Cup is run by the EFL so cant get a point reduction for that

As a West Ham Fan im sure youâ€™re not posting from a negative bias 

And donâ€™t Spurs have some Jewish History hence where the Chant came from in the first place ( when other fans where aiming derogatory comments at them )
		
Click to expand...

Tottenham is just up the road from a very Jewish area Stamford Hill so there probably is a bit higher percentage of Jewish people that support them but the majority of the people chanting are not Jewish. They have been repeatedly warned by the FA about it and The World Jewish Congress (WJC), Board of Deputies, Community Security Trust (CST) and the Jewish Leadership Council (JLC) have all called on the club to clamp down on fans using the word to describe themselves in match chants, however the response is an increase in the chant and also the chant â€œwe sing what we wantâ€... surprised you are trying to defend this tbh! 
If Chelsea, Arsenal or West Ham chanted the Y word the establishment would condemn us. 

And yes I am biased. Iâ€™m a football fan for Christ sake! ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2019)

Spurs have a Jewish heritage based on the large Jewish communities that use to live in North London but organisations like the World Jewish Congress argue its derogatory https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tottenham_Hotspur_F.C. (support)


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry but they donâ€™t get any other special treatment than any club

We donâ€™t even own our stadium ffs we are allowed to lease a stadium at a reduced rate allowing us to spend more cash on players. Iâ€™d say that was special treatment I think we need to count ourselves lucky not have a pop at Spurs
		
Click to expand...

Q. Why did we have to rent the stadium? 

A. Tottenham and Orient 

Iâ€™m surprised I have to explain it to you but we was going to buy it outright until Tottenham and Orient threatened to take the government to court.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Tottenham is just up the road from a very Jewish area Stamford Hill so there probably is a bit higher percentage of Jewish people that support them but the majority of the people chanting are not Jewish. They have been repeatedly warned by the FA about it and The World Jewish Congress (WJC), Board of Deputies, Community Security Trust (CST) and the Jewish Leadership Council (JLC) have all called on the club to clamp down on fans using the word to describe themselves in match chants, however the response is an increase in the chant and also the chant â€œwe sing what we wantâ€... surprised you are trying to defend this tbh!
If Chelsea, Arsenal or West Ham chanted the Y word the establishment would condemn us.

And yes I am biased. Iâ€™m a football fan for Christ sake! ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not â€œdefendingâ€ anything - havenâ€™t once said itâ€™s right and that they should be allowed to sing it 

And Spurs donâ€™t sing it in a â€œderogatory wayâ€ - other teams do sing it aimed at them in a derogatory way - I would prefer to see it stopped all together 

And the bias comment was more aimed towards the demands for point deductions because of the stadium issue - i suppose at least they own a stadium as opposed to renting own stupidly cheap and full of issues - not sure a West Ham should be pointing fingers at any other clubs about stadiums


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Q. Why did we have to rent the stadium? 

A. Tottenham and Orient 

Iâ€™m surprised I have to explain it to you but we was going to buy it outright until Tottenham and Orient threatened to take the government to court.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed , but we are still allowed to do so

What we forget about was we would be getting state funding to buy the stadium via a loan from newham council which would be even more unfair


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Indeed , but we are still allowed to do so

What we forget about was we would be getting state funding to buy the stadium via a loan from newham council which would be even more unfair
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what you mean? the West Ham/Newham council bid was a joint bid for the benefits of both parties. As it turns out spurs done us a massive favour by stopping the deal, and as much as the rest of the footballing world complains (fans) what would be the alternative? A derelict stadium a la Greece 2004? 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ympics-leave-mixed-legacy-10-years-later.html

West Ham did the country a favour. ðŸ˜


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Theyâ€™re still in the CL, with a very winnable game.
		
Click to expand...

They may win the game, but they won't win the competition.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Not sure what you mean? the West Ham/Newham council bid was a joint bid for the benefits of both parties. As it turns out spurs done us a massive favour by stopping the deal, and as much as the rest of the footballing world complains (fans) what would be the alternative? A derelict stadium a la Greece 2004? 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ympics-leave-mixed-legacy-10-years-later.html

West Ham did the country a favour. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Without the newham loan we could never afford the stadium so would be funded by the state to own a stadium rather than the way we had to do it means we get nothing to show for it

There is no conspiracy


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			They may win the game, but they won't win the competition.
		
Click to expand...


For as long as theyâ€™re in it and with a bit of luck and a good draw they could.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And Spurs donâ€™t sing it in a â€œderogatory wayâ€ - other teams do sing it aimed at them in a derogatory way - I would prefer to see it stopped all together
		
Click to expand...

If I see a coloured man, and go up to him and say politely "excuse me Mr n word...." is that ok?
If course it isn't, and racism is still racism just because you "dont say it in a derogatory way"
I can't bellive youre defending them.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 27, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If I see a coloured man, and go up to him and say politely "excuse me Mr n word...." is that ok?
If course it isn't, and racism is still racism just because you "dont say it in a derogatory way"
I can't bellive youre defending them.
		
Click to expand...

Well you need to update your own knowledge, black people are not referred to as coloured no longer, just black.


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			For as long as theyâ€™re in it and with a bit of luck and a good draw they could.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they could ............................... but they won't.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			And yes I am biased. Iâ€™m a football fan for Christ sake! ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...


This for me is where football fans need to move on from the tribal rubbish and grow up. The millwall vs Everton fight was a prime example of stupid football rivalry that just doesnâ€™t need to exist


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yes, they could ............................... but they won't. 

Click to expand...

i agree but if they reached the semi's and finished top 4 would that be classed as a good season?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			This for me is where football fans need to move on from the tribal rubbish and grow up. *The millwall vs Everton fight* was a prime example of stupid football rivalry that just doesnâ€™t need to exist
		
Click to expand...

That rivalry goes back to the 70's. Long memories in "firms". 

We are all bias to our own teams.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 28, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			This for me is where football fans need to move on from the tribal rubbish and grow up. The millwall vs Everton fight was a prime example of stupid football rivalry that just doesnâ€™t need to exist
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you are wrong. Football, unlike some other sports, IS at its heart tribal. Thatâ€™s what makes it so good, and winning and losing so important. That buzz is like nothing else, Iâ€™ve been going West Ham for over 40 years and still get a thrill on match day. Iâ€™ve been Rugby and Cricket and they are just not the same...


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 28, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Sorry you are wrong. Football, unlike some other sports, IS at its heart tribal. Thatâ€™s what makes it so good, and winning and losing so important. That buzz is like nothing else, Iâ€™ve been going West Ham for over 40 years and still get a thrill on match day. Iâ€™ve been Rugby and Cricket and they are just not the same...
		
Click to expand...

However the younger fans think itâ€™s â€œcoolâ€ to try and bring back firms or what have you and itâ€™s completely pathetic.

Nothing wrong with a bit of chanting and banta from the fans in the stands thatâ€™s brilliant . However donâ€™t need the hatred and complete unwillingness to like anything about another team

So many fans I know would hate to see spurs win the league.. why? For 1 they are not our rivals .. millwall are and we just latch onto spurs because millwall arenâ€™t in same division. A few years ago we were like spurs , and Iâ€™d love to see us follow their model and push on for champs league and beyond 

So many hammers I know canâ€™t even admit kane is a brilliant striker because he is â€œspursâ€ itâ€™s all pathetic


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Like Black people saying the N word? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ you really are priceless.

Here ya go Nimrod.....

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/17/david-cameron-yid-really-is-race-hate-word

Click to expand...

This all day long, if we are to have equality. Then we can either say it or we can't. I don't get the coz I am Black I can. Coach Carter sums it up nicely.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2019)

So Pochettino thinks winning tophies is just about boosting the managers  ego ðŸ™„


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i agree but if they reached the semi's and finished top 4 would that be classed as a good season?
		
Click to expand...

All the 'experts' say that Spurs have to win something this season in order to hold onto their best players and their manager.
Based on that, no, it wouldn't be classed as a good season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2019)

I use to go to football in the 80's when violence and "firms" were at their height and some away games you really felt vulnerable even as an innocent supporter and going with mates on the train was not a good idea and the relative sanctuary of a supporters club coach was a far safer way of getting to and from the game. I don't go as often as I use to, but see the footage on social media and in the news. Are "firms" on the rise again? Is it prevalent for a lot of games or is it just certain fixtures like the Millwall v Everton that has a particular history and are the police and clubs responding.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			All the 'experts' say that Spurs have to win something this season in order to hold onto their best players and their manager.
Based on that, no, it wouldn't be classed as a good season.
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

Some real idiots in this thread. Spurs fans sing Yid Army in solidarity with the huge Jewish following we have. Basically taking ownership of the word, to disarm those who would use it in a derogatory way. I thought most people knew this but apparently not.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Some real idiots in this thread. Spurs fans sing Yid Army in solidarity with the huge Jewish following we have. Basically taking ownership of the word, to disarm those who would use it in a derogatory way. I thought most people knew this but apparently not.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but on this I strongly disagree with you. You don't own a word and by using it you normalise it, you give it the okay to the numpties out there who want to use it in a derogatroy way. You are kidding yourself if you think you are disarming the planks out there. Let it be consigned to history, be unacceptable. 

I agree with Tashy's post earlier, it applies to the N word as well. Let these words disappear.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sorry, but on this I strongly disagree with you. You don't own a word and by using it you normalise it, you give it the okay to the numpties out there who want to use it in a derogatroy way. You are kidding yourself if you think you are disarming the planks out there. Let it be consigned to history, be unacceptable.

I agree with Tashy's post earlier, it applies to the N word as well. Let these words disappear.
		
Click to expand...

No, by taking ownership of a word you rob that word of all it's power. You want to call our Jewish fans yids, then we're all yids. So the abuser knows his words have done no damage whatsoever, where does he go then? On the contrary, by 'banning' a word you give it more power as weapon to use against someone. 

You are not going to stop 30,000 people singing a chant they want to sing, regardless.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Some real idiots in this thread. Spurs fans sing Yid Army in solidarity with the huge Jewish following we have. Basically taking ownership of the word, to disarm those who would use it in a derogatory way. I thought most people knew this but apparently not.
		
Click to expand...

What about those Spurs 'fans' who used to sing/chant it in the late 70s and early/mid 80s before and after games whilst looking to meet up with like-minded 'fans' of other clubs for a friendly game or 2 of conkers?


----------



## PieMan (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a few very good friends who are Jewish and support Arsenal, and I've asked them about the Spurs fans chanting 'Yid Army' and whether that bothers them in any way - they couldn't care less! They're only bothered by the fact that Spurs have the upper hand over them at the moment and the last few seasons in terms of league position. However they console themselves with the fact that at least they've won a trophy over the last few years!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

PieMan said:



			What about those Spurs 'fans' who used to sing/chant it in the late 70s and early/mid 80s before and after games whilst looking to meet up with like-minded 'fans' of other clubs for a friendly game or 2 of conkers?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, we were talking about use of language and context, and now you're trying to bring hooliganism into it? That's before my time anyway.


PieMan said:



			I have a few very good friends who are Jewish and support Arsenal, and I've asked them about the Spurs fans chanting 'Yid Army' and whether that bothers them in any way - they couldn't care less! They're only bothered by the fact that Spurs have the upper hand over them at the moment and the last few seasons in terms of league position. However they console themselves with the fact that at least they've won a trophy over the last few years!!
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No, by taking ownership of a word you rob that word of all it's power. You want to call our Jewish fans yids, then we're all yids. So the abuser knows his words have done no damage whatsoever, where does he go then? On the contrary, by 'banning' a word you give it more power as weapon to use against someone.

You are not going to stop 30,000 people singing a chant they want to sing, regardless.
		
Click to expand...

In a way I agree yet disagree, let me try to explain. I have a gay mixed race friend who worked at the pit. He was easy prey for lads to call him names. In a way he didn't mind coz he could give it back in bucket loads. However he said he knew who was a rascist gay bashing bigot, not by what they said but by how they said it. At the time I disagreed  saying " it shouldn't be said end of". He called most of it Banter. 
In Amsterdam there is a pink triangle at the side of one of the canals near the Anne Frank's museum. During the Second World War the Nazis used to put a pink triangle on gay people to help with the "cleansing", similar to the way Jews wore a yellow badge. Gays now wear this pink triangle upside down as a mark of "pride" , what was a negative symbol is now one that is worn with pride. Similar to the way Spuds fans sing " Yid army", it cannot hurt us, we're proud etc etc.So back to the original comment, if certain groups of individuals, be it through colour or religion can say a word, why can't others. 
Finally this discussion re " Yid" started though someone saying that the chants yesterday could be clearly heard on the box. Dont  know if it is or if it isn't owt to do with it, but yesterday was the 74th anniversary of the Allies liberating Aushwitz. Was that in some fans minds ?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Some real idiots in this thread. Spurs fans sing Yid Army in solidarity with the huge Jewish following we have. Basically taking ownership of the word, to disarm those who would use it in a derogatory way. I thought most people knew this but apparently not.
		
Click to expand...

What about the fact that bodies like The World Jewish Congress and Jewish Leadership Council have asked you to stop as itâ€™s derogatory? Nuts to em coz your taking ownership? 
You need to accept that it IS a racist slur and you need to stop.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No, by taking ownership of a word you rob that word of all it's power. You want to call our Jewish fans yids, then we're all yids. So the abuser knows his words have done no damage whatsoever, where does he go then? On the contrary, by 'banning' a word you give it more power as weapon to use against someone.

You are not going to stop 30,000 people singing a chant they want to sing, regardless.
		
Click to expand...

How does that work outside of football though? You have green lighted the use of the word so ignorant people will start insulting Jewish people in Manchester, Leeds, Birmingham etc using that word. You don't control its usage outside the ground and it is a word that upsets a significant number of people. Let it die.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			In a way I agree yet disagree, let me try to explain. I have a gay mixed race friend who worked at the pit. He was easy prey for lads to call him names. In a way he didn't mind coz he could give it back in bucket loads. *However he said he knew who was a rascist gay bashing bigot, not by what they said but by how they said it.* At the time I disagreed  saying " it shouldn't be said end of". He called most of it Banter.
In Amsterdam there is a pink triangle at the side of one of the canals near the Anne Frank's museum. During the Second World War the Nazis used to put a pink triangle on gay people to help with the "cleansing", similar to the way Jews wore a yellow badge. Gays now wear this pink triangle upside down as a mark of "pride" , what was a negative symbol is now one that is worn with pride. Similar to the way Spuds fans sing " Yid army", it cannot hurt us, we're proud etc etc.So back to the original comment, if certain groups of individuals, be it through colour or religion can say a word, why can't others.
Finally this discussion re " Yid" started though someone saying that the chants yesterday could be clearly heard on the box. Dont  know if it is or if it isn't owt to do with it, but yesterday was the 74th anniversary of the Allies liberating Aushwitz. Was that in some fans minds ?
		
Click to expand...

Of course - context is everything. Words are just words, collections of letters - how you use them is what matters.



Fade and Die said:



			What about the fact that bodies like The World Jewish Congress and Jewish Leadership Council have asked you to stop as itâ€™s derogatory? Nuts to em coz your taking ownership?
You need to accept that it IS a racist slur and you need to stop.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest they don't understand the context. 


Lord Tyrion said:



			How does that work outside of football though? You have green lighted the use of the word so ignorant people will start insulting Jewish people in Manchester, Leeds, Birmingham etc using that word. You don't control its usage outside the ground and it is a word that upsets a significant number of people. Let it die.
		
Click to expand...

Well good luck, because you won't ever get people to stop using the word. It just isn't possible. So what's the next plan of action? 

If you say 'that word is banned' you are showing that it offends you. People won't stop saying it so all you've done is strengthened their resolve that they can hurt people with a simple word. If you take ownership of a word, you're saying 'we refuse to be offended by that word - so do your worst'. I think that has as good a chance as anything of making abusers stop using it. The point of using a slur is to cause offence, so if the victim isn't offended anymore, what reason do you have left for saying it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2019)

You can as near damn it stop the use of a word if society deems it unnaceptable. How often do you here the N word when walking in the street, sat in a pub or coffee shop. It is not used, it is not acceptable. Use it in most work places and you would be out of the door. Society has done a great job there. The Y word is the same. Use it in general walks of life and people would look horrified. I've never heard it being used outside of Spurs fans singing it or certain opposition fans, London teams, singing it in abuse. You are prolonging its use.

Leave these words to the idiots, let them stand out as being what they are. Ostracise them.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You can as near damn it stop the use of a word if society deems it unnaceptable. *How often do you here the N word when walking in the street*, sat in a pub or coffee shop. It is not used, it is not acceptable. Use it in most work places and you would be out of the door. Society has done a great job there. The Y word is the same. Use it in general walks of life and people would look horrified. I've never heard it being used outside of Spurs fans singing it or certain opposition fans, London teams, singing it in abuse. You are prolonging its use.

Leave these words to the idiots, let them stand out as being what they are. Ostracise them.
		
Click to expand...

Not a great example for your argument, since we know the black community took ownership of the word in much the same way. So maybe it works?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well good luck, because you won't ever get people to stop using the word. It just isn't possible. So what's the next plan of action?
		
Click to expand...

You will stop when the FA and UEFA start applying sanctions to Spurs for the racist chanting. 
If a word is racist for anyone to use, itâ€™s racist for everyone to use.
Football is exempt from normal decency.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Not a great example for your argument, since we know the black community took ownership of the word in much the same way. So maybe it works?
		
Click to expand...

Tosh. I have black friends and all of them hate the n word and c word and wouldnâ€™t even dream of using them
Racist words are just that.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

There are endless examples of people taking ownership of words. What about 'queer'? It used to mean strange and unusual, then people started using it as a derogatory word against homosexuals, now many homosexuals describe themselves as queer. Consequently I rarely hear people use that as an insult now, because they don't find it insulting anymore so what's the point?

If I heard someone say "there were a load of yids on the train down here", I would assume they meant Spurs fans, before thinking they were insulting a group of Jewish people. That's how far it's gone the other way. For you to ban the word, all you're doing is bringing it back to the offensive meaning.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Not a great example for your argument, since we know the black community took ownership of the word in much the same way. So maybe it works?
		
Click to expand...

Again disagree. US rappers and comics like to use it, it''s hated by most others. They haven't regained ownership of the word, it is a nasty horrible racist word, much beloved of the KKK in history and today. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2019)

Until the minority at Spurs accept that â€œ yid â€œ is now deemed to be derogatory in any context by many in the Jewish communities, theyâ€™ll carry on singing it. 

I think the only way itâ€™ll stop is if the older generation in Spursâ€™ support start shouting it down,until then itâ€™ll continue.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know, we were talking about use of language and context, and now you're trying to bring hooliganism into it? That's before my time anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, should have been a lot clearer in saying that the chanting of 'Yid Army' by Tottenham hooligans in those days was certainly not in solidarity with the large Jewish communities in the vicinity of WHL, but to threaten and intimidate - so in terms of language and context it wasn't chanted in any positive way whatsoever. 

But as you said, you weren't around in those days anyway so wouldn't have experienced that - unfortunately I did on a number of occasions, and as a young teenager it wasn't nice. But other clubs supporters visiting Chelsea were just as bad, as were a number of Chelsea fans themselves.

I would also go as far as to say that I hear a lot of songs and chants that I still hear at football today were very much taken over by the hooligan elements of clubs and haven't gone away.


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2019)

Some chants have had their day and get dropped as they aren't relevant in today's society. Yid Army is one that will hopefully die away in a few years, or hopefully sooner.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Apologies, should have been a lot clearer in saying that the chanting of 'Yid Army' by Tottenham hooligans in those days was certainly not in solidarity with the large Jewish communities in the vicinity of WHL, but to threaten and intimidate - so in terms of language and context it wasn't chanted in any positive way whatsoever.

But as you said, you weren't around in those days anyway so wouldn't have experienced that - unfortunately I did on a number of occasions, and as a young teenager it wasn't nice. But other clubs supporters visiting Chelsea were just as bad, as were a number of Chelsea fans themselves.

I would also go as far as to say that I hear a lot of songs and chants that I still hear at football today were very much taken over by the hooligan elements of clubs and haven't gone away.
		
Click to expand...

So, according to David Baddiel's article, he guesses that less than 5% of spurs's match-going support would actually be Jewish, based on averages.

In essence then, has a 95% of Christian/Muslim/Atheist/Agnostic/7th day adventists/presbyterian/mennonite/Buddhist/Sikh/Pentacostal/Jedi alliance taken ownership of a Jewish derogatory term?

I want to see documents......

Forgot the shinto-ists, as well, dont want them on my back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2019)

It is time for the chant to stop - even if itâ€™s not meant in a derogatory way itâ€™s causing issues and I think the FA will act soon enough and then Spurs wonâ€™t have the choice but to stop and if they donâ€™t then it will be sanctions.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Some real idiots in this thread.* Spurs fans sing Yid Army in solidarity with the huge Jewish following we have. Basically taking ownership of the word, to disarm those who would use it in a derogatory way. I thought most people knew this but apparently not.
		
Click to expand...

I know you _think_ you know what your talking about but please read the article I posted from an actual Jewish season ticket holder and then ask the question who the idiots are.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2019)

Having seen "Yid Army" used more as a rallying cry by hooligans than a supportive chant from fans back in the day, there is clearly a lot of history attached to it. In my opinion though it is a term that has had its day in football BUT, until Spurs take the first steps by calling it out as no longer acceptable and dealing with those that chant it, the PL and FA will sit on their hands and do nothing. Therein lies the issue as I don't see the club, and this relates to ALL clubs that still have racist/offensive chants, having the guts to do anything and will use the Jewish history as a catch all excuse.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			I know you _think_ you know what your talking about but please read the article I posted from an actual Jewish season ticket holder and then ask the question who the idiots are.
		
Click to expand...

You mean the David Baddiel one? If you think the words of David Baddiel are going to change my opinion, you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 28, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Forgot the shinto-ists, as well, dont want them on my back.
		
Click to expand...

They're the worst - mean as!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You mean the David Baddiel one? If you think the words of David Baddiel are going to change my opinion, you are sorely mistaken. 

Click to expand...

Ok then, so that you dont have an easy cop-out, do you think that Spurs have a Jewish match-going fan base of more than 50%?

If not, and you think that 50% or more are Christian - do you think thats its okay for a majority Christian club to "reclaim" a jewish derogatory term?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2019)

PieMan said:



			They're the worst - mean as!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'd go as far to say that they are "moody", but I dont want to attach perjorative words to potentially samurai sword carrying angry Japanese people, allegedly.......


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok then, so that you dont have an easy cop-out, do you think that Spurs have a Jewish match-going fan base of more than 50%?

If not, and you think that 50% or more are Christian - do you think thats its okay for a majority Christian club to "reclaim" a jewish derogatory term?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, as I said in my first post on the subject, it shows solidarity with our Jewish fanbase. 

I don't want to talk about this forever though, obviously I wouldn't shed a tear if we stopped singing it of our own accord. I just don't think fans of other clubs bombarding it and calling it racist chanting is going to help that's all.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 28, 2019)

Seems to me that there's only one way to find out - the tannoy announcer at the next Spurs home game asks all the Spurs fans to stand up who are Jewish; and all those who aren't to remain seated!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 28, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Seems to me that there's only one way to find out - the tannoy announcer at the next Spurs home game asks all the Spurs fans to stand up who are Jewish; and all those who aren't to remain seated!!! 

Click to expand...

Like a version of stand up if you hate Tottenham?


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			In your opinion?
		
Click to expand...

Totally.
Do you not think their season is over?


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			There are endless examples of people taking ownership of words. What about 'queer'? It used to mean strange and unusual, then people started using it as a derogatory word against homosexuals, now many homosexuals describe themselves as queer. Consequently I rarely hear people use that as an insult now, because they don't find it insulting anymore so what's the point?

*If I heard someone say "there were a load of yids on the train down here", I would assume they meant Spurs fans*, before thinking they were insulting a group of Jewish people. That's how far it's gone the other way. For you to ban the word, all you're doing is bringing it back to the offensive meaning.
		
Click to expand...

I would assume they'd meant Jews ................................. and not in a good way, otherwise they would have referred to them as Jews!


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 28, 2019)

It should be remembered Spurs fans adopted the yid songs years ago as a response to other clubs fans trying to use this term as racist abuse. 

It was turned on itâ€™s head and Spurs fans used the terminology to unite our fans and has never been sung to insult anyone. 

I fail to see it as racist when itâ€™s sung as a term of endearment by a club with a history of a large Jewish following.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 28, 2019)

David Baddiel has no weight as far as I'm concerned. Ironic he's a Chelsea fan, but does not continually criticise them for their long use of the word in a very derogatory term


----------



## PieMan (Jan 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Like a version of stand up if you hate Tottenham?
		
Click to expand...

Quality!


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Like a version of stand up if you hate Tottenham?
		
Click to expand...

Murph wins the internet today


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			Murph wins the internet today 

Click to expand...

Really? I must have missed the joke there.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 28, 2019)

Why is anyone so bothered what spurs fans sing?ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

How do people get through life?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			Totally.
Do you not think their season is over?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Seriously i still think with a bit of luck re the draw any english team could win the CL. 

Theres still 2 places up for grabs for the CL spots so although domestically theres no chance of silverware, a top4 finish and a 1/4 or semi final CL run would be pretty successful imo.

Unfortunately owners/shareholders would rather a good  CL  campaign than winning a fa cup financially.

Fans want silverware but owners want money.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 28, 2019)

Well with everyone talking about Spurs, it gives Liverpool a rest... ðŸ˜€


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 28, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Well with everyone talking about Spurs, it gives Liverpool a rest... ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Deep down theyâ€™ll hate it ðŸ˜†


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2019)

well im guessing Tashy enjoyed the FA cup draw


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yes, as I said in my first post on the subject, it shows solidarity with our Jewish fanbase.

I don't want to talk about this forever though, obviously I wouldn't shed a tear if we stopped singing it of our own accord. I just don't think fans of other clubs bombarding it and calling it racist chanting is going to help that's all.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, actually.

It seems to be the bigger "sport" these days is taking more pleasure from other club's bad days, than your own teams good days.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			well im guessing Tashy enjoyed the FA cup draw 

Click to expand...

i don't think Fishy did ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2019)

Oo, but for the Dons would have been West Ham, Millwall. Ouch.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			well im guessing Tashy enjoyed the FA cup draw 

Click to expand...

Just got back from the church having said a personal thanks to the big G. I think I cheered louder at that than when Agueroooooooooooo scored in Fergie time.
Oh it was good. Could well be a little clubs year and they don't come much bigger than liddle City. Wonder if they have VAR there.  Nice little local derby game in the FA cup Chelsea v Utd good game for the neutrals to watch.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i don't think Fishy did ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

He will if they can stop the Utd steamroller ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2019)

Now then, mr and Missis Tash are off down to Bournemouth from 1st - 3rd of March. Unfortunately ðŸ˜‰ City happen to be playing Bournemouth that weekend. It would be rude to not to try and get tickets for the game. Ave asked City re possibility of getting them through the club. One of me pals said they will be like rocking horse poo because there are not many tickets for the away fans. Anyone any suggestions of how or where to get a couple of tickets for TashyBoys mucky weekend bash.
Cheers boys and girls


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Now then, mr and Missis Tash are off down to Bournemouth from 1st - 3rd of March. Unfortunately ðŸ˜‰ City happen to be playing Bournemouth that weekend. It would be rude to not to try and get tickets for the game. Ave asked City re possibility of getting them through the club. One of me pals said they will be like rocking horse poo because there are not many tickets for the away fans. Anyone any suggestions of how or where to get a couple of tickets for TashyBoys mucky weekend bash.
Cheers boys and girls
		
Click to expand...

We've been allocated 1100, went to Gold Away season ticket holders only. The sooner they get a new stadium the better.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			We've been allocated 1100, went to Gold Away season ticket holders only. *The sooner they get a new stadium the better.*

Click to expand...

And have a half empty souless bowl?? 

Nah, i love the old stadiums, the more we lose to the corporate, the more it affects the atmosphere. Armchair ST holders wont understand ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Unfortunately owners/shareholders would rather a good  CL  campaign than winning a fa cup financially.

*Fans want silverware but owners want money.*

Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth .....................sadly.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			Ain't that the truth .....................sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Very sad indeed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Seriously i still think with a bit of luck re the draw any english team could win the CL.

Theres still 2 places up for grabs for the CL spots so although domestically theres no chance of silverware, a top4 finish and a 1/4 or semi final CL run would be pretty successful imo.

Unfortunately owners/shareholders would rather a good  CL  campaign than winning a fa cup financially.

Fans want silverware but owners want money.
		
Click to expand...

Chicken and egg scenario - the top players also want to play in the CL because thatâ€™s the biggest exposure for them - because of the financial rewards from the CL if a club does want to challenge for the title they need that CL football to attract the players . Arsenal recently won a number of FA Cups but were losing players because they wanted more than that. Domestic trophies unfortunately have gone backwards in terms of their importance - itâ€™s a good day out but it doesnâ€™t help a club move forward.

We as a club suffered when we lost regular CL football , top players left regularly even though we reached domestic finals and won one.

Itâ€™s not great for the fans and for the sport that itâ€™s ended up that way but i only see it going further. Money ruining the game ðŸ˜ª


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Seriously i still think with a bit of luck re the draw any english team could win the CL.

Theres still 2 places up for grabs for the CL spots so although domestically theres no chance of silverware, a top4 finish and a 1/4 or semi final CL run would be pretty successful imo.

Unfortunately owners/shareholders would rather a good  CL  campaign than winning a fa cup financially.

*Fans want silverware but owners want money.*

Click to expand...

True for those actually competing for trophies. For those not, which is PL position 7 downwards, it's about having good football, seen to be competing at times with the bigger clubs attracting good players and also having a stable club that has a plan and progression to go forward. A plan that doesn't overstretch the club. Well, that's how I see from my p.o.v.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			And have a half empty souless bowl?? 

Nah, i love the old stadiums, the more we lose to the corporate, the more it affects the atmosphere. Armchair ST holders wont understand ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

A facility similar to The Amex would be perfect for Bournemouth...
Just make it more accessible...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chicken and egg scenario - the top players also want to play in the CL because thatâ€™s the biggest exposure for them - because of the financial rewards from the CL if a club does want to challenge for the title they need that CL football to attract the players . Arsenal recently won a number of FA Cups but were losing players because they wanted more than that. Domestic trophies unfortunately have gone backwards in terms of their importance - itâ€™s a good day out but it doesnâ€™t help a club move forward.

We as a club suffered when we lost regular CL football , top players left regularly even though we reached domestic finals and won one.

Itâ€™s not great for the fans and for the sport that itâ€™s ended up that way but i only see it going further. Money ruining the game ðŸ˜ª
		
Click to expand...

I think the CL thing is a red herring now. Theres probably only 6/8 teams that are capable of winning CL. 

Players dont need CL for exposure. PL football is widely marketed around the world now as arguably the best league in europe.

When clubs are making â‚¬90m for reaching the CL final theres no wonder The FA Cup has regressed in imporrance to win by owners and managers.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			A facility similar to The Amex would be perfect for Bournemouth...
Just make it more accessible...
		
Click to expand...

Building something like that comes at a price though. Owners/investors want a return on their dosh and the only way to generate that is corporates and they want to see the better players etc


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I think the CL thing is a red herring now. Theres probably only 6/8 teams that are capable of winning CL.

Players dont need CL for exposure. PL football is widely marketed around the world now as arguably the best league in europe.

When clubs are making â‚¬90m for reaching the CL final theres no wonder The FA Cup has regressed in imporrance to win by owners and managers.
		
Click to expand...

No, I think Phil is right in this instance. Players don't stick around for FA Cup wins. If they're good enough, they want to be playing in the Champion's League regularly. That's the elite competition. Similarly, managers of the big six clubs know that finishing in the top four will please their board a lot more than an FA Cup win, as it keeps the money flowing. Sad perhaps, but true.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No, I think Phil is right in this instance. Players don't stick around for FA Cup wins. If they're good enough, they want to be playing in the Champion's League regularly. That's the elite competition. Similarly, managers of the big six clubs know that finishing in the top four will please their board a lot more than an FA Cup win, as it keeps the money flowing. Sad perhaps, but true.
		
Click to expand...

So when clubs like Arsenal and  Yernited who miss out on CL football, how come they still attract top players?

I agree players dont wanna just win FA Cups.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			So when clubs like Arsenal and  Yernited who miss out on CL football, how come they still attract top players?
		
Click to expand...

Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			So when clubs like Arsenal and  Yernited who miss out on CL football, how come they still attract top players?

I agree players dont wanna just win FA Cups.
		
Click to expand...

Because they can afford to pay the wages and normally have a chance to challenge for top 4 the following season.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			So when clubs like Arsenal and  Yernited who miss out on CL football, how come they still attract top players?

I agree players dont wanna just win FA Cups.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think in those circumstances the clubs end up paying higher wages, bigger commisions to agents etc in order to convince them to come or would those numbers be the same? I tend to think they have to pay a little more to attract players but as we know if you offer enough players will go anywhere.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			So when clubs like Arsenal and  Yernited who miss out on CL football, *how come they still attract top players*?

I agree players dont wanna just win FA Cups.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Arsenal do, do they?? For Man Utd they just have that reputation of being one of the world's biggest, and they still offer astronomical wages to match.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			And have a half empty souless bowl??

Nah, i love the old stadiums, the more we lose to the corporate, the more it affects the atmosphere. Armchair ST holders wont understand ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, love the old stadiums. I'm just bitter I got nowhere near getting a ticket.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Building something like that comes at a price though. Owners/investors want a return on their dosh and the only way to generate that is corporates and they want to see the better players etc
		
Click to expand...

Feel BHA have got the balance about right... Believe clubs like Bournemouth could do well to follow their lead...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think Arsenal do, do they?? For Man Utd they just have that reputation of being one of the world's biggest, and they still offer astronomical wages to match.
		
Click to expand...

Aubameyang?? Lacazette??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			So when clubs like Arsenal and  Yernited who miss out on CL football,* how come they still attract top players?*

I agree players dont wanna just win FA Cups.
		
Click to expand...





Clubs like Arsenal and Utd are expected to be back in the CL and if they donâ€™t then players will leave as quickly as they arrive - Lacazette and Aubemeyang took a step up to the Prem , if Arsenal donâ€™t get CL then they may well look to move on.

Yes the Prem exposure is world wide but the CL is a step up now in terms of finance and worldwide appeal.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Aubameyang?? Lacazette??
		
Click to expand...

They got a bit lucky with Auba in a sense, I recall he was desperate to leave Dortmund last January after a falling out, and they threw a load of cash his way. Lacazette I don't really consider a top player. He languished at Lyon for years before anyone took a punt, and he is behind Giroud in the pecking order for France. Besides which, the calibre of players they attracted back when they were regularly in the top four and competing for the league was greater I think.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I think the CL thing is a red herring now. Theres probably only 6/8 teams that are capable of winning CL.

Players dont need CL for exposure. PL football is widely marketed around the world now as arguably the best league in europe.

When clubs are making â‚¬90m for reaching the CL final theres no wonder The FA Cup has regressed in imporrance to win by owners and managers.
		
Click to expand...

In some ways, but look at the last 10 winners of the FA and league cup - mainly top 6 clubs.

What I dont get is current 7-12th placed mid table teams not going  for the FA cup, especially if they've already come through 2 rounds. 4 more games and you win it.

When was Palace, Everton, Watford and West Ham's last trophy, and indeed our last trophy?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 29, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			I totally agree, love the old stadiums. I'm just bitter I got nowhere near getting a ticket.
		
Click to expand...

You may get a bigger allocation with it being the FA cup - with the size of Bournemouth's stadium, that may be an extra bench. 

You also find that lots of season ticket home fans dont necessarily buy cup games, as can afford a SST when in the prem, but cant find dosh for one off games, so may always be the home end.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 29, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			You may get a bigger allocation with it being the FA cup - with the size of Bournemouth's stadium, that may be an extra bench. 

You also find that lots of season ticket home fans dont necessarily buy cup games, as can afford a SST when in the prem, but cant find dosh for one off games, so may always be the home end.
		
Click to expand...

It's a league match mate. We've got Bristol City if we beat Shrewsbury on the replay.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2019)

Big game tonight at Craven Cottage. Should be winnable against a Brighton side that don't always travel well and lose it and we're toast. I am not convinced Ranieri has been the answer and our defence looks as accident prone as ever so fear we're give Brighton a degree of assistance. I'd actually love us to play dour (think Mourinho's United in his last few weeks) and simply win an ugly game 1-0. Can't see us doing that and can't see a clean sheet


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big game tonight at Craven Cottage. Should be winnable against a Brighton side that don't always travel well and lose it and we're toast. I am not convinced Ranieri has been the answer and our defence looks as accident prone as ever so fear we're give Brighton a degree of assistance. I'd actually love us to play dour (think Mourinho's United in his last few weeks) and simply win an ugly game 1-0. Can't see us doing that and can't see a clean sheet
		
Click to expand...

Was a weird appointment in the first place. Ranieri is not know for coming in and sorting out a defence. You desperately needed defensive reinforcements, but with two days left you have none. You'd have thought a centre back or two would have been lined up before January since it was so obviously the issue.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 29, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			It's a league match mate. We've got Bristol City if we beat Shrewsbury on the replay.
		
Click to expand...

Aah, your goosed then.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			They got a bit lucky with Auba in a sense, I recall he was desperate to leave Dortmund last January after a falling out, and they threw a load of cash his way. Lacazette I don't really consider a top player. He languished at Lyon for years before anyone took a punt, and he is behind Giroud in the pecking order for France. Besides which, *the calibre of players they attracted back when they were regularly in the top four and competing for the league was greater I think.*

Click to expand...

Go on, name him ðŸ˜‚

They never got lucky with Aubameyang, they just met the asking price of Dortmund. Arsenal were in the europa and still attracted a top player. 

If Lacazette had a spurs shirt on you'd rate him ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			In some ways, but look at the last 10 winners of the FA and league cup - mainly top 6 clubs.

What I dont get is current 7-12th placed mid table teams not going  for the FA cup, especially if they've already come through 2 rounds. 4 more games and you win it.

When was Palace, Everton, Watford and West Ham's last trophy, and indeed our last trophy?
		
Click to expand...

Too many games for the size and quality of the squads is my guess is why the other teams dont take the league cup seriously except Everton, they're just shite ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Go on, name him ðŸ˜‚

They never got lucky with Aubameyang, they just met the asking price of Dortmund. Arsenal were in the europa and still attracted a top player.

If Lacazette had a spurs shirt on you'd rate him ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I'd rate him better than Llorente to sit on our bench, yeah.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			We've been allocated 1100, went to Gold Away season ticket holders only. The sooner they get a new stadium the better.
		
Click to expand...

Bazzatron do you mean City were allocated 1100 and they have already been sold ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Was a weird appointment in the first place. Ranieri is not know for coming in and sorting out a defence. You desperately needed defensive reinforcements, but with two days left you have none. You'd have thought a centre back or two would have been lined up before January since it was so obviously the issue.
		
Click to expand...

It's glaring. We are a defensive shambles although I thought Mawson would have been better than he is. Odoi has played all over the back four but really isn't a centre back and we have no backbone. I hope there deals going on in the background but with no disrespect Babel is not who we need. Have a bad feeling about tonight


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Bazzatron do you mean City were allocated 1100 and they have already been sold ðŸ˜Ÿ
		
Click to expand...

I'm wolves mate. Your allocation would go even quicker I'd have thought.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			I'm wolves mate. Your allocation would go even quicker I'd have thought.
		
Click to expand...

Sod it. Not sure what plan B is. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Fluppin eck. De Bruyne, Silva and Fernandinho start there first prem game together this season. They will
Like strangers. ðŸ¤—


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 29, 2019)

Murray strikes early for Brighton ,can Fulham respond ,


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Fluppin eck. What a start


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

Fulham in all sorts, good to see the live game over after 30 seconds zzzzzzzz Cardiff had a couple of good chances at Arsenal too


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 29, 2019)

and Murray makes it two.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			and Murray makes it two.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that. Did say I had a nasty feeling about tonight.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

What a crock of crap was that.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What a crock of crap was that.
		
Click to expand...

could be worse you could be getting outplayed at home to cardiff


----------



## Wolf (Jan 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Sod it. *Not sure what plan B is*. â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

It's the name of a singer from London. 

In another note sat here like a sad act on my jack in a pub in Manchester watching Citeh on the big screen in a pub full of mancunians and I swear I'm the only one watching the match


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			could be worse you could be getting outplayed at home to cardiff
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤—ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			It's the name of a singer from London.

In another note sat here like a sad act on my jack in a pub in Manchester watching Citeh on the big screen in a pub full of mancunians and I swear I'm the only one watching the match
		
Click to expand...

That will be canal street. ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤—ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

hold up Homie, your boys not done yet, when theres hope...............


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			It's the name of a singer from London. 

In another note sat here like a sad act on my jack in a pub in Manchester watching Citeh on the big screen in a pub full of mancunians and I swear I'm the only one watching the match
		
Click to expand...

Citeh are a massive club


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

oi oi Homie, the comebacks properly on!

so weve had 6 shots to Cardiffs 11, dont fear though were bringing on Iwobi and Jenkinson lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			oi oi Homie, the comebacks properly on!

so weve had 6 shots to Cardiffs 11, dont fear though were bringing on Iwobi and Jenkinson lol
		
Click to expand...

We'll find a fresh way to chuck it away, just you watch


----------



## Wolf (Jan 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			oi oi Homie, the comebacks properly on!

so weve had 6 shots to Cardiffs 11, dont fear though were bringing on Iwobi and Jenkinson lol
		
Click to expand...

I'm almost glad I'm stuck watching City rather than seeing us being out played by Colins Cardiff side.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'm almost glad I'm stuck watching City rather than seeing us being out played by Colins Cardiff side.
		
Click to expand...

1-0 from the spot


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

lol Burnley winning at OT too


----------



## Wolf (Jan 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			1-0 from the spot 

Click to expand...

I'll take that and another to sure it up if we can.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

might be Marge Simpsons lucky night lol


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 29, 2019)

Love a Homer prediction!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Love a Homer prediction!
		
Click to expand...

Not over yet but why back my own mob with my track record. Mind you on this season, why back my mob?


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

Over now surely Homie 

oops City


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I'll take that and another to sure it up if we can.
		
Click to expand...

there you go


----------



## Wolf (Jan 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			there you go 

Click to expand...

Happy days... I'll take that.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Happy days... I'll take that.
		
Click to expand...

sweat again lol

could be worse could be losing to the Toon


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

bad bad night for manchester if it finishes as it is currently


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Think tonight is the night a title goes to Liverpool.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			sweat again lol

could be worse could be losing to the Toon 

Click to expand...

Squeeky bum time....


----------



## Slime (Jan 29, 2019)

One of the worst night's football I can remember for years. 
United and City both looking like losing and giving Liverpool a massive boost as well ..................................... horrendous!


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Squeeky bum time....
		
Click to expand...

we slaughtered em 2-1  which is a result compared to being a united/city/west ham fan tonight (so far)

rare occasion Homie has bragging rights on this thread haha


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 29, 2019)

well what a night of results ,


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2019)

Ole using Fergie time it seems, back to 2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			well what a night of results ,
		
Click to expand...

Your guys took a hell of a beating!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did they nip off down The Crabtree at halftime to watch the City game? Poor from City tonight and a Liverpool win tomorrow and I think it'll be very hard to see anyone catching them from there. Off to bed. Expect to wake up tomorrow and find it was all a Craven Cottage dream


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

That is another night City deserved to lose. Well done geordies.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That is another night City deserved to lose. Well done geordies.
		
Click to expand...

Pep could see that early in the first half.  Was giving some of the players a right rollicking - just seemed to be going through the motions.  Was Mahrez on the bench?  Could have offered something different.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2019)

Good old Rafa - what a great performance from his team tonight and also great to see Fernandinho getting pulled up on his persistent fouling - now we need to capitalise on that result and get one against Leicester 


This was an interesting article - how much each point costs a team at the moment 

https://www.skysports.com/football/...ps-premier-league-for-transfer-cost-per-point


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Pep could see that early in the first half.  Was giving some of the players a right rollicking - just seemed to be going through the motions.  Was Mahrez on the bench?  Could have offered something different.
		
Click to expand...

Tonight's game was typical of the games City have lost this season. Not brought there A game and the opposition have been well organised. I mentioned the other week about little things, disallowed goal? But well deserved by Newcastle. Just remembered one of me new PP is a die hard Geordie. Thursday will be interesting


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Tonight's game was typical of the games City have lost this season. Not brought there A game and the opposition have been well organised*. I mentioned the other week about little things, disallowed goal?* But well deserved by Newcastle. Just remembered one of me new PP is a die hard Geordie. Thursday will be interesting
		
Click to expand...

Come on Tashy, it was clear the ref said wait for the whistle. That happens in every game every week.

KDB was lucky he wasnt sent off, little things ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Gotcha#fishingforstu ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚

Although I thought it might be Phil ðŸ˜ Edit to day just noticed he liked your post ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Well earned win for Geordies.

Joking aside, during the game they mentioned about Ashley having a buyer for the Newcastle, but now not having a buyer for Newcastle. They said his price for the club is to high. Now Ashley is a genius at buying companies for next to nowt. But it seems to me he wants it both ways. Happy to buy cheap but not sell cheap.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Gotcha#fishingforstu ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚

Although I thought it might be Phil ðŸ˜ Edit to day just noticed he liked your post ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Well earned win for Geordies.

Joking aside, during the game they mentioned about Ashley having a buyer for the Newcastle, but now not having a buyer for Newcastle. They said his price for the club is to high. Now Ashley is a genius at buying companies for next to nowt. But it seems to me he wants it both ways. Happy to buy cheap but not sell cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Bob Nudd ðŸ™„ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Well done Bob Nudd ðŸ™„ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Just googled Bob Nudd. ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just googled Bob Nudd. ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Disappointed a fisherman of your calibre didnâ€™t  know who Bob Nudd was ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2019)

What a bizarre set of results. Fulham looking dead, buried and relegated before pulling something out of the bag. Man Utd nearly crumbling but saving Ole's unbeaten record at the death. And Newcastle ruining the bloody league for everyone.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 30, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Gotcha#fishingforstu ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚

Although I thought it might be Phil ðŸ˜ Edit to day just noticed he liked your post ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Well earned win for Geordies.

Joking aside, during the game they mentioned about Ashley having a buyer for the Newcastle, but now not having a buyer for Newcastle. They said his price for the club is to high. Now Ashley is a genius at buying companies for next to nowt. But it seems to me he wants it both ways. Happy to buy cheap but not sell cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Much as I dislike Fat Ashley, that's business.
Would you sell your house for less than you paid for it, particularly while it's value has increased


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

Is Lucas Digne having a laugh? I put him in my fantasy team two weeks ago and so far he's scored -1 and -2. Now I'll have to sack him anyway as he's suspended. Great investment that was!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Much as I dislike Fat Ashley, that's business.
Would you sell your house for less than you paid for it, particularly while it's value has increased
		
Click to expand...

Not only that but if the people wanting to buy can't scrape the money together then what money do they have to invest further? According to the local papers Peter Kenyon is trying to get the last bit of money together. If he is taking that long then I don't see the improvement.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

More importantly, the titanic battle for the division 2 of the PL, 7th place trophy, 4th place is soooooo last year, is hotting up . Everton are limping along, Wolves look strong, Watford and Leicester can look great or awful, West Ham have tailed off. We play Wolves and Watford in two of our next three games. It will tell each club where they stand after those games. Forget the title, this is where it is really happening .


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Gotcha#fishingforstu ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚

Although I thought it might be Phil ðŸ˜ Edit to day just noticed he liked your post ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Well earned win for Geordies.

Joking aside, during the game they mentioned about Ashley having a buyer for the Newcastle, but now not having a buyer for Newcastle. They said his price for the club is to high. Now Ashley is a genius at buying companies for next to nowt. But it seems to me he wants it both ways. *Happy to buy cheap but not sell cheap.*

Click to expand...

Surely that's just human nature, I'd be exactly the same in his position.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 30, 2019)

We won a game  Scraping a 1-0 win over Huddersfield isn't exactly much to shout about but at this point I'm happy to just have 3 extra points in the kitty. Praying we turn things around and start playing properly again soon. Before the Liverpool game we were playing some lovely stuff but been a miserable last few weeks. Transfers seem non-existent as well, other than rumours of Gueye potentially leaving, which would not be ideal. Not good.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			More importantly, the titanic battle for the division 2 of the PL, 7th place trophy, 4th place is soooooo last year, is hotting up . Everton are limping along, Wolves look strong, Watford and Leicester can look great or awful, West Ham have tailed off. We play Wolves and Watford in two of our next three games. It will tell each club where they stand after those games. Forget the title, this is where it is really happening .
		
Click to expand...

7th place should be Wolves' to lose I think. I'd expect Watford to finish above Everton as well really, their squad seems better overall. And Marco Silva is just Bobby Martinez in disguise, can't organise a defence. Everton still have the entire top 6 left to play as well. Battling with Leicester for 9th I feel.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			7th place should be Wolves' to lose I think. I'd expect Watford to finish above Everton as well really, their squad seems better overall. And Marco Silva is just Bobby Martinez in disguise, can't organise a defence. Everton still have the entire top 6 left to play as well. Battling with Leicester for 9th I feel.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't argue against that, good summary. Wolves are having a great season and they have a real shape and style to them. They know what they are about and I like that.

I feel Silva is better than Martinez, the team is not fully in his mould yet. The summer is a big one as we badly need a striker, it is a key missing piece of the jigsaw. Get that piece right and the rest falls into place much better.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Is Lucas Digne having a laugh? I put him in my fantasy team two weeks ago and so far he's scored -1 and -2. Now I'll have to sack him anyway as he's suspended. Great investment that was!
		
Click to expand...

Put him in at exactly the same time, least it's not just me


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			More importantly, the titanic battle for the division 2 of the PL, 7th place trophy, 4th place is soooooo last year, is hotting up . Everton are limping along, Wolves look strong, Watford and Leicester can look great or awful, West Ham have tailed off. We play Wolves and Watford in two of our next three games. It will tell each club where they stand after those games. Forget the title, this is where it is really happening .
		
Click to expand...

7th is 1st for the also rans


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			7th is 1st for the also rans 

Click to expand...

Or the not quite so rich


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Or the not quite so rich 

Click to expand...

Everton donâ€™t seem to be doing too bad with a billionaire backing them in Moshiri and Wolves are also backed by considerable more money than say Spurs and Liverpool with the Fosun 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_owners_of_English_football_clubs


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What a bizarre set of results. Fulham looking dead, buried and relegated before pulling something out of the bag. Man Utd nearly crumbling but saving Ole's unbeaten record at the death. And Newcastle ruining the bloody league for everyone. 

Click to expand...

Not everybody .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			7th place should be Wolves' to lose I think. I'd expect Watford to finish above Everton as well really, their squad seems better overall. And Marco Silva is just Bobby Martinez in disguise, can't organise a defence. Everton still have the entire top 6 left to play as well. Battling with Leicester for 9th I feel.
		
Click to expand...

What is there for 7th though aside from the prize money? None of those battling around 7th-10th will kick on and break the top 6. It is very much a two, if not three tier league and with the odd exception (Leicester) the top six is a pretty closed shop at the moment with just a battle for Europa League spot/CL spot to sort


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What is there for 7th though aside from the prize money? None of those battling around 7th-10th will kick on and break the top 6. It is very much a two, if not three tier league and with the odd exception (Leicester) the top six is a pretty closed shop at the moment with just a battle for Europa League spot/CL spot to sort
		
Click to expand...

I think 7th place is likely to get Europa isn't it? Provided the FA Cup is won by a top 6 team. Other than that though, yeah it's just prize money, but I'm sure every team wants to finish as high as they can. Wolves being promoted and finishing 7th for example would be quite an achievement.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everton donâ€™t seem to be doing too bad with a billionaire backing them in Moshiri and Wolves are also backed by considerable more money than say Spurs and Liverpool with the Fosun

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_owners_of_English_football_clubs

Click to expand...

In both cases the clubs are starting from a point far further back. Liverpool in particular, over Spurs in the example you give, have had big money to spend, plus wages, for quite some years. It is very new to have decent money for both Wolves and Everton. Throw into that FFP and neither Moshiri or Wolves can go fully bonkers with a cheque book.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 30, 2019)

Slime said:



			Surely that's just human nature, I'd be exactly the same in his position.
		
Click to expand...

It is slime, but he has just bought another player, who is highly rated by all accounts. But how long is he prepared to just hang around. His latest buy, is it a case that he wants to spend a few quid to keep the magpies in the Prem to protect his investment. Until the club is sold, the Geordies are gonna suffer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What is there for 7th though aside from the prize money? None of those battling around 7th-10th will kick on and break the top 6. It is very much a two, if not three tier league and with the odd exception (Leicester) the top six is a pretty closed shop at the moment with just a battle for Europa League spot/CL spot to sort
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it is a 3 tier league and has been for some time. For a while the top tier had just 4 teams in it but now it is a 6 team league. Below that is currently a 5 team league, Everton, Watford, Wolves, Leicester, possibly West Ham. The rest are in the 3rd tier, looking down more than up. Everton and recently Leicester have been pretty steady in that 2 tier, otherwise teams move in and out of it. Burnley were there last year, Stoke and Southampton were for many years.

Breaking from the 2nd tier into the top tier is now incredibly difficult and requires the teams above to have bad years as much as teams below having good ones. It also requires a great deal of, and consistent, investment, not just one big summer. This year, especially now that Utd have picked up, no top team is having a mare. Some bumps but no disasters.


----------



## Piece (Jan 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd say it is a 3 tier league and has been for some time. For a while the top tier had just 4 teams in it but now it is a 6 team league. Below that is currently a 5 team league, Everton, Watford, Wolves, Leicester, possibly West Ham. The rest are in the 3rd tier, looking down more than up. Everton and recently Leicester have been pretty steady in that 2 tier, otherwise teams move in and out of it. Burnley were there last year, Stoke and Southampton were for many years.

Breaking from the 2nd tier into the top tier is now incredibly difficult and requires the teams above to have bad years as much as teams below having good ones. It also requires a great deal of, and consistent, investment, not just one big summer. This year, especially now that Utd have picked up, no top team is having a mare. Some bumps but no disasters.
		
Click to expand...

I want us to finish 8th. Don't want 7th as that means Europa League. Our squad won't be able to handle that, imho.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

Piece said:



			I want us to finish 8th. Don't want 7th as that means Europa League. Our squad won't be able to handle that, imho.
		
Click to expand...

We'll fight you for 8th . I agree, let Wolves have 7th and let them crash and burn next season. I'd either want to be top 4 or below the Europa spot.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2019)

Just seen Lingard's pen, unsurprisingly theres been no criticism of his actions by some on here who are quick enough to comment on others.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

Piece said:



			I want us to finish 8th. Don't want 7th as that means Europa League. Our squad won't be able to handle that, imho.
		
Click to expand...

It's sad how poorly viewed the Europa is that nobody wants to be in it. They might as well scrap the bloody thing. Not knocking you, every club seems to feel the same. Burnley last year qualified for it, what a great moment for the club etc etc - put the reserves out and get eliminated before it properly even begins. West Ham & Southampton have done the same in recent years to name a few.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Just seen Lingard's pen, unsurprisingly theres been no criticism of his actions by some on here who are quick enough to comment on others.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it, hadn't seen anything mentioned before. It is very similar to the two recent Salah ones. You have to question Hendrick putting his hand on him when he's going nowhere as well though - stupid defending. But yeah, he definitely feels a hand on the shoulder and drops to the floor.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's sad how poorly viewed the Europa is that nobody wants to be in it. They might as well scrap the bloody thing. Not knocking you, every club seems to feel the same. Burnley last year qualified for it, what a great moment for the club etc etc - put the reserves out and get eliminated before it properly even begins. West Ham & Southampton have done the same in recent years to name a few.
		
Click to expand...

Its only 12 games to manage  and reach the CL, im surprised more teams dont play their best sides in the Europa.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just watched it, hadn't seen anything mentioned before. It is very similar to the two recent Salah ones. You have to question Hendrick putting his hand on him when he's going nowhere as well though - stupid defending. But yeah, he definitely feels a hand on the shoulder and drops to the floor.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it. BBC live text last night described it as a definite penalty as Lingard was pulled back. Was it really as much of a dive as the Salah ones?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I haven't seen it. BBC live text last night described it as a definite penalty as Lingard was pulled back. Was it really as much of a dive as the Salah ones?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I haven't seen it. BBC live text last night described it as a definite penalty as Lingard was pulled back. Was it really as much of a dive as the Salah ones?
		
Click to expand...

Search for it on Twitter, that's how I found a video of it - or wait for MOTD tonight I guess. It was very similar to the Salah v Brighton penalty, where he had a hand on the shoulder, just slightly pulling him back, and he dropped to the floor. It's a difficult grey area, because technically that is a foul so a penalty is the correct call. They just fall to the floor to exaggerate and highlight it to the referee. That's just how football is nowadays. They look silly and potentially get booked if it's not awarded, but it often is.

In the Barnet v Brentford match I watched the other day (which was a classic by the way), a Barnet player got in the box, took a slight kick to the waist/thigh area, but ignored it and pulled the ball back into the box, but it was cleared. Robbie Savage on commentary was fuming and saying he should have gone down when the contact came in and earned his side a penalty! Perhaps that's what managers are saying to their players nowadays as well, I wouldn't be surprised.

In Dyche's interview last he basically said he never would have gone down like that, but that's modern football so there's not very much he can do or say about it.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Just seen Lingard's pen, unsurprisingly theres been no criticism of his actions by some on here who are quick enough to comment on others.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps Phil is just busy Stu?


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Just seen Lingard's pen, unsurprisingly theres been no criticism of his actions by some on here who are quick enough to comment on others.
		
Click to expand...

got a link?


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2019)

ok found a bad clip of it, seems like he goes down completely unnaturally to me so firmly in the simulation camp here


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think 7th place is likely to get Europa isn't it? Provided the FA Cup is won by a top 6 team. Other than that though, yeah it's just prize money, but I'm sure every team wants to finish as high as they can. Wolves being promoted and finishing 7th for example would be quite an achievement.
		
Click to expand...

But as I know from Fulham's experience (which I wouldn't have missed as we got to a final) it's a drain on resources for a lot of average strength teams and hard to rotate a squad that isn't too deep without it affecting PL performances. It was definitely a mixed blessing, especially as if you get through the initial group stages.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Perhaps Phil is just busy Stu?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ™„

Yawn - why would you need to wait for me before being critical of your own player when itâ€™s comes to simulation- or is it just when itâ€™s opposing players 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090512505217171456


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Perhaps Pokerjoke is just busy Stu?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‰


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2019)

Have not seen the suggested  dive as I didnâ€™t watch it and Iâ€™m not on Twitter.

If he dived I would condemn it like all the other diving cheats out there.

As Slime said yesterday if Utd had lost and City lost it would have been a bad night.

I still think Liverpool will falter but I also think they will win the title.
Listening to the scousers chirping like budgies is going to be unbearable.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 30, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090373341431693318
Searched it on twitter & the comments from Liverpool fans are just ðŸ˜³

â€œIf this was Salahâ€ ðŸŽ»


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 30, 2019)

From that clip he looks to be pulled off balanace.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ™„

Yawn - why would you need to wait for me before being critical of your own player when itâ€™s comes to simulation- or is it just when itâ€™s opposing players 

Click to expand...

I haven't seen it Phil 

Wouldn't surprise me if he dived.

I don't criticise players from any team for diving (feel free to go looking). 

Don't feel the need to, it's not something I'd condone, and droning on about it is beyond boring.

Yawn ðŸ™„


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			From that clip he looks to be pulled off balanace.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at that clip itâ€™s a blatant penalty,compared to Salah he was assaulted.
Just goes to show how unbearable it will be.

Klopperation pmsl


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 30, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Looking at that clip itâ€™s a blatant penalty,compared to Salah he was assaulted.
Just goes to show how unbearable it will be.

Klopperation pmsl
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t believe how hard done by they always feel.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Canâ€™t believe how hard done by they always feel.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it,just makes me laugh at them even more.
Itâ€™s obviously not all of them some knowthe score and are proper supporters.

These fans on Twitter are obviously the knobs that go on 606


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 30, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Tell me about it,just makes me laugh at them even more.
Itâ€™s obviously not all of them some knowthe score and are proper supporters.

These fans on Twitter are obviously the knobs that go on 606
		
Click to expand...

Ok criticise a player if you think he takes a dive. 
But why start with the â€œif this was a Liverpool playerâ€ ? 

Itâ€™s embarrassing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			I haven't seen it Phil

Wouldn't surprise me if he dived.

I don't criticise players from any team for diving (feel free to go looking).

Don't feel the need to, it's not something I'd condone, and droning on about it is beyond boring.

Yawn ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

So Iâ€™m unsure why you felt rhe need to bring me into , saw it shown yesterday but there is no point mentioning it on here because you get the same from the obvious posters so itâ€™s not worth the hassle 

but you will expect the next time Salah goes down too easy those same posters will be straight onto the forum - but it does look like most ignore them these days so I guess their â€œimpactâ€ is minimal now and itâ€™s just about their own self importance


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Looking at that clip itâ€™s a blatant penalty,compared to Salah he was assaulted.
Just goes to show how unbearable it will be.

Klopperation pmsl
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Iâ€™m unsure why you felt rhe need to bring me into
		
Click to expand...

Because I've read you banging on about Harry Kane, Mo Salah etc... and wonder why you bother getting involved.

Seems you've seen the light  and won't be commenting on diving now. 

Definitely a wise choice ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I haven't seen it. BBC live text last night described it as a definite penalty as Lingard was pulled back. Was it really as much of a dive as the Salah ones?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Iâ€™m unsure why you felt rhe need to bring me into , saw it shown yesterday but there is no point mentioning it on here because you get the same from the obvious posters so itâ€™s not worth the hassle

but you will expect the next time Salah goes down too easy those same posters will be straight onto the forum - but it does look like most ignore them these days so I guess their â€œimpactâ€ is minimal now and itâ€™s just about their own self importance
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			So Iâ€™m unsure why you felt rhe need to bring me into , saw it shown yesterday but there is no point mentioning it on here because you get the same from the obvious posters so itâ€™s not worth the hassle

but you will expect the next time Salah goes down too easy those same posters will be straight onto the forum - but it does look like most ignore them these days so I guess their â€œimpactâ€ is minimal now and itâ€™s just about their own self importance
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable Jeff ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Iâ€™m unsure why you felt rhe need to bring me into , saw it shown yesterday but there is no point mentioning it on here because you get the same from the obvious posters so itâ€™s not worth the hassle

but you will expect the next time Salah goes down too easy those same posters will be straight onto the forum - but it does look like most ignore them these days so I guess their â€œimpactâ€ is minimal now and itâ€™s just about their own self importance
		
Click to expand...

Pure gold


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Because I've read you banging on about Harry Kane, Mo Salah etc... and wonder why you bother getting involved.

Seems you've seen the light  and won't be commenting on diving now.

Definitely a wise choice ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Lots more things worthy of talking about at the moment - could be a cracking rest of season with lots of battles , the spots 3-6th being a big one - right now see Man Utd getting either 3rd or 4th - but not sure on the other team to get into top 4 as they appear very close and each having issues


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

After the twists and turns of last night, any shocks on the card tonight? Can't see anything but a comfy Anfield night but wonder if Bournemouth can spring a shock on Chelsea


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2019)

Looks like Martial all but signed a new deal.

Fanbloodytastic news


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Looks like Martial all but signed a new deal.

Fanbloodytastic news
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I could only Like the above post once!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2019)

Slime said:



			Unfortunately, I could only Like the above post once!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on great news


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			After the twists and turns of last night, any shocks on the card tonight? Can't see anything but a comfy Anfield night but wonder if Bournemouth can spring a shock on Chelsea
		
Click to expand...

Homer can you please tip Liverpool for the title,thanks


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd say it is a 3 tier league and has been for some time. For a while the top tier had just 4 teams in it but now it is a 6 team league. Below that is currently a 5 team league, Everton, Watford, Wolves, Leicester, *possibly West Ham*. The rest are in the 3rd tier, looking down more than up. Everton and recently Leicester have been pretty steady in that 2 tier, otherwise teams move in and out of it. Burnley were there last year, Stoke and Southampton were for many years.

Breaking from the 2nd tier into the top tier is now incredibly difficult and requires the teams above to have bad years as much as teams below having good ones. It also requires a great deal of, and consistent, investment, not just one big summer. This year, especially now that Utd have picked up, no top team is having a mare. Some bumps but no disasters.
		
Click to expand...

For a brief moment I really hopeful we was going to be in that league but in all honesty we are still 3rd tier (but looking up.)
Fair play to Wolves though they were very good last night and I hope they â€œwinâ€ the 2nd tier.

Earlier it was rumoured that Arnie's broke his foot, I would have paid good money to see the look on Sullivanâ€™s face when he heard!ðŸ˜„
Anyway Liverpool next (on a Monday night ðŸ˜¡) so thatâ€™s gonna be fun!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Homer can you please tip Liverpool for the title,thanks
		
Click to expand...

Don't even think my forum jinx skills can save the PL race


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't even think my forum jinx skills can save the PL race
		
Click to expand...

Please Homer, just this once. ðŸ˜˜ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 30, 2019)

Having now watched the clip of Lingard I think that his was more of a foul than the Salah incidents but was still a dive. Lingard was impeded by the slight pull on his shoulder but not by enough to make his legs buckle and to make him crumple to the ground.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 30, 2019)

Salah falling on the floor trying to scab a penalty again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Please Homer, just this once. ðŸ˜˜ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool winning. PL title all over


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Liverpool winning. PL title all over
		
Click to expand...

Wow. The Homer jinx works fast.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2019)

Spurs doomed
Who said they werenâ€™t a one man team,seems like the other players are missing him.

Come on Bournemouth


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2019)

Blimey,  what's happened with Chelsea?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Spurs doomed
Who said they werenâ€™t a one man team,seems like the other players are missing him.

Come on Bournemouth
		
Click to expand...

Will take 1 out of 2


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 30, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Spurs doomed
Who said they werenâ€™t a one man team,seems like the other players are missing him.

Come on Bournemouth
		
Click to expand...

You were saying .... not bad for a one man team.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blimey,  what's happened with Chelsea?
		
Click to expand...

Managers lost the players lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2019)

Well we didnâ€™t take full advantage but we didnâ€™t lose 

Leicester back line  were immense and we just didnâ€™t create enough even though Schmichel made some great saves from Firmino 

Thought the ref had a shocker - could have been a red card by letter of the law ( but could see why he didnâ€™t give it ) , should have been a penalty 

Tough game in tough conditions- take the point , increase the gap and move on now 

Maybe a bit of nerves creeping in but still a long way to go yet


----------



## GG26 (Jan 30, 2019)

Itâ€™s so frustrating following Leicester at the moment.  Only seem to play against the better teams and are poor against the rest.  Bring on United on Sunday!


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 30, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Managers lost the players lol
		
Click to expand...

Not for the first time at Chelsea, with Utd having a good run itâ€™s making the top four interesting, 

Well done Bournemouth, good point for Leicester and they had the best chances, can understand why some of the Liverpool fans will be annoyed at the ref.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Liverpool winning. PL title all over
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Homer.ðŸ˜ Keeps the title race interesting for the neutrals.


----------



## Piece (Jan 30, 2019)

Tough watch that, second half. Didnâ€™t believe enough in ourselves and lost.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 30, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Managers lost the players lol
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be surprised if that's not the only thing that he's lost. Sacked in the morning?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe a bit of nerves creeping in but still a long way to go yet
		
Click to expand...

Do you see that as a worry for the rest of the season? 14 games to go and surely the nerves will only get worse from here on in. Despite my previous prediction that Man City will win the league having looked at the games Liverpool have got left I'm now not so confident in my prediction.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			You were saying .... not bad for a one man team.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a clue how we keep doing it to be honest! We must be the most determined team in the league if nothing else. It's no accident we've not drawn a game, we never give up trying to get the win! So many late goals for us this season, most of them winners too. Looked like despair with ten mins left, but now the Premier League table looks quite rosy all of a sudden.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Well we didnâ€™t take full advantage but we didnâ€™t lose 

Leicester back line  were immense and we just didnâ€™t create enough even though Schmichel made some great saves from Firmino 

Thought the ref had a shocker - could have been a red card by letter of the law ( but could see why he didnâ€™t give it ) , should have been a penalty 

Tough game in tough conditions- take the point , increase the gap and move on now 

Maybe a bit of nerves creeping in but still a long way to go yet
		
Click to expand...

Never a red card for Maguire. The ball is going away from goal, so even though Mane may well have get there first, Evans or Maguire would have got goal side on the angle. Ref could never be certain enough of a goalscoring opportunity to give the red anyway. Yellow was the right call.

Absolutely a penalty on Keita though. Ricardo stepped on his foot. Poor miss from the ref when he seemed to have a good view. We'll call that even for all of Salah's successful dives though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2019)

A draw was a fair result. Fair play to Leicester, they done their job. 

Those type of fouls are the reason the red card was introduced for the Professional Foul. Mane has a couple of yards on Evans/Maguire if not fouled, red card imo. 

2 mistakes from 2 players who have been immense this season for their goal but we never created enough to win the game.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			A draw was a fair result. Fair play to Leicester, they done their job.

Those type of fouls are the reason the red card was introduced for the Professional Foul. Mane has a couple of yards on Evans/Maguire if not fouled, red card imo.

2 mistakes from 2 players who have been immense this season for their goal but we never created enough to win the game.
		
Click to expand...

That's report sounds very similar to the one I wrote last night. Don't think either City or Liverpool played there A games.

Just seen the MOTD spuds game, was it right showing only 29K at the game.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Those type of fouls are the reason the red card was introduced for the Professional Foul. Mane has a couple of yards on Evans/Maguire if not fouled, red card imo.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. To give some a straight red card the ref has to be absolutely sure that there would have been a CLEAR goalscoring chance. When it's 50 yards from goal, the ball is running out wide and getting held up in the snow, and two defenders have the chance to cut off the angle as he runs back in, there is no way the ref can be sure of that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Disagree. To give some a straight red card the ref has to be absolutely sure that there would have been a CLEAR goalscoring chance. When it's 50 yards from goal, the ball is running out wide and getting held up in the snow, and two defenders have the chance to cut off the angle as he runs back in, there is no way the ref can be sure of that.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree.

From where i was sat and i've just seeen the replay, Mane had made his run across Maguire and Evans had already lost the ball. The ball wasnt going that far wide, Mane is rapid and would've still been in between last man and keeper IMO. It was 35 yards out where the foul happened. 

We never got the decisions tonight  but equally we didnt create enough to win the game.

Maguire knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Thought Leicester looked like the team that won the PL .
They played very well and had the better chances to win.
I think thatâ€™s a red as no way Evans was catching Mane , McGuire proffesional foul he knew what he was doing!
Itâ€™s difficult to play through a team that sets up to defend like this.
We just didnâ€™t do enough , stupid foul cost us.
Three subs and Salha stayed on for 90 mins just thought he was missing tonight.
The pen enough said shocker.

Only just thawed out.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Disagree. To give some a straight red card the ref has to be absolutely sure that there would have been a CLEAR goalscoring chance. When it's 50 yards from goal, the ball is running out wide and getting held up in the snow, and two defenders have the chance to cut off the angle as he runs back in, there is no way the ref can be sure of that.
		
Click to expand...

Totally disagree.
Mane is moving Evans and McGuire are both standing still.
The ball was pretty straight and not running wide.
The snow actually stoped it running to the keeper.
Mane had scored from a wider angle than that earlier.
McGuire knew exactly what he was doing and I think the ref got it wrong.
Typical that he scored and shouldnâ€™t be on the pitch.
If a player of Manes calibre is away one on one how is that not a goal scoring chance?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

Wasn't a red card for Maguire for me either. Ball was miles from goal and was drifting wide. Did not deny a clear goalscoring opportunity.

Keita should have had a penalty though!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That's report sounds very similar to the one I wrote last night. Don't think either City or Liverpool played there A games.

Just seen the MOTD spuds game, was it right showing only 29K at the game.
		
Click to expand...

Yes 29K, maybe they just support Harry Kane and not Spurs......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

At the match I also saw the angle of the ball so wasnt surprised with a yellow, after seeing replays still think the same, although very borderline.

I also thought at the match that Keita kicked the ground, but was wrong there. Leicester played very well, a draw was about fair, although the 2 big decisions (3 if you include who the goalscorer was) didnt go our way, but hey ho.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Wasn't a red card for Maguire for me either. Ball was miles from goal and was drifting wide. Did not deny a clear goalscoring opportunity.

Keita should have had a penalty though!
		
Click to expand...

I dont think its as cut and dry as that - the ball was clear past both CB's,and Mane would have reached the ball before the CB's could get back and the GK - the angle was going towards the edge of the box and Mo would have been up with Mane as well when you consider the pace pf the pair of them. The easy decision was for the yellow card - the letter of the law was Red card . I think its one you couldnt complain about if a red was given. 

Clear penalty on Keita but also thought the linesman had shockers - but thankfully those poor decisions didn make a difference ( well apart from flagging Mane offside when he was clearly on)

I wonder what would have happened with VAR - could see Maguire going off and Keita getting the pen

But what was poor was the ref in the studio - said no Pen until they showed him the clear touch on the foot and he then said pen !


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

Completely disagree. The ball was drifting towards the touchline, not toward the box, and he was miles from goal. Mane wasn't in on goal if he'd got past Maguire.

The penalty should be the decision being discussed, that's the clear and obvious mistake the ref made and would have almost certainly resulted in a goal. That cost Liverpool the game, not the Maguire decision.

Leicester's defence were excellent last night. Pereira was the MOTM for me, he was excellent all night both in defence and attack.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			At the match I also saw the angle of the ball so wasnt surprised with a yellow, after seeing replays still think the same, although very borderline.

I also thought at the match that Keita kicked the ground, but was wrong there. Leicester played very well, a draw was about fair, although the 2 big decisions (3 if you include who the goalscorer was) didnt go our way, but hey ho.
		
Click to expand...

An honest assessment as always.

I see Klopp was complaining about the surface not allowing the ball to run freely,so at half time got the ground staff to sweep half the pitch to help Liverpool not Leicester,sounds a bit unfair.

I suspect City and Liverpool kicking themselves as one could have closed the gap and the other opened a significant one.
Looks like an exciting run in.


----------



## GG26 (Jan 31, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			An honest assessment as always.

I see Klopp was complaining about the surface not allowing the ball to run freely,so at half time got the ground staff to sweep half the pitch to help Liverpool not Leicester,sounds a bit unfair.

I suspect City and Liverpool kicking themselves as one could have closed the gap and the other opened a significant one.
Looks like an exciting run in.
		
Click to expand...

Thought clearing the snow at one end only just to favour Liverpool was very poor.

As regards the Maguire / Mane incident, Maguire actually fouled Mane before Evans missed it, therefore when the foul was committed there was no clear goal scoring opportunity.

The Henderson foul on Maddison on the edge of the box has been conveniently been forgotten - a big decision that went Liverpoolâ€™s way.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Completely disagree. The ball was drifting towards the touchline, not toward the box, and he was miles from goal. Mane wasn't in on goal if he'd got past Maguire.

The penalty should be the decision being discussed, that's the clear and obvious mistake the ref made and would have almost certainly resulted in a goal. That cost Liverpool the game, not the Maguire decision.

Leicester's defence were excellent last night. Pereira was the MOTM for me, he was excellent all night both in defence and attack.
		
Click to expand...

Only the most one-eyed Liverpool fan could say that was a clear goalscoring opportunity. The key word is clear - Mane would have had a bit to do there once he got to the ball, considering he's running out wide at an angle, and the defence would have run straight towards goal to get goal side.

I was also thinking how good that Ricardo Pereira was last night. I'd take him at Spurs over Aurier any day! And over Trips at the moment.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Thought clearing the snow at one end only just to favour Liverpool was very poor.

As regards the Maguire / Mane incident, Maguire actually fouled Mane before Evans missed it, therefore when the foul was committed there was no clear goal scoring opportunity.

The Henderson foul on Maddison on the edge of the box has been conveniently been forgotten - a big decision that went Liverpoolâ€™s way.
		
Click to expand...

Of all the points raised, these are the ones I agree with most, don't think the Maguire foul was as clear cut or as bad as Kompanys challenge on Salah.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Completely disagree. The ball was drifting towards the touchline, not toward the box, and he was miles from goal. Mane wasn't in on goal if he'd got past Maguire.

The penalty should be the decision being discussed, that's the clear and obvious mistake the ref made and would have almost certainly resulted in a goal. That cost Liverpool the game, not the Maguire decision.

Leicester's defence were excellent last night. Pereira was the MOTM for me, he was excellent all night both in defence and attack.
		
Click to expand...


As i said i dont think its as clear cut BUT i can see why the yellow was given and i would expect its a 50/50 call on intepretation and expectations of the players - its very hard to judge one way or the other what would "definalty" had happen if Mane wasnt brought down - we will see red cards for it in the future and we will see yellows for it - its a call that if it goes against you you could question the thinking - its just a discussion point , on first thinking last night i didnt expect the red because he was too far from the goal.

The penalty - well thats clear as day , the ref was right inline and could see what was going on

But the ref missed a lot last night , the foul on Maddison , which was a free kick and there were others through the game - think overall he had a poor performance and its not his first


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

I didn't see the game, don't have BT, but I heard the first 20 minutes in the car coming back from a rules night, as dull as it sounds unfortunately. Dion Dublin stated Liverpool should have been 3 up at that point, no fault of the ref there, he didn't miss the chances. Liverpool had 78% possession, plenty of time to do something with the ball then. They had 10 shots out of that 78% possesion, not the ref's fault they didn't convert dominant possesion into goals. Of those 10 only 3 were on target, not the ref's fault they couldn't hit a barn door last night.

Hey, let's not look at the above, let's blame someone not in a red shirt last night .

5 points clear at the top, enjoy it and stop bleating.

Incidentally, to save effort, we shall take as default that for all Liverpool's remaining fixtures "the ref had a shocker"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't see the game, don't have BT, but I heard the first 20 minutes in the car coming back from a rules night, as dull as it sounds unfortunately. Dion Dublin stated Liverpool should have been 3 up at that point, no fault of the ref there, he didn't miss the chances. Liverpool had 78% possession, plenty of time to do something with the ball then. They had 10 shots out of that 78% possesion, not the ref's fault they didn't convert dominant possesion into goals. Of those 10 only 3 were on target, not the ref's fault they couldn't hit a barn door last night.

Hey, let's not look at the above, let's blame someone not in a red shirt last night .

5 points clear at the top, enjoy it and stop bleating.

Incidentally, to save effort, we shall take as default that for all Liverpool's remaining fixtures "the ref had a shocker"
		
Click to expand...

Just to be clear - i dont recall anyone "blaming the ref" for Liverpool not winning 

Im not sure why you beleive anyone is "blaming the ref" for Liverpool not winning - if you want to you can point out where its been suggested as such 

People have said the draw was a fair result and that Leicester played well and that we didnt create enough - but i guess that was ignored and instead just go for the old "whinging Liverpool fans blame referee"

People can discuss a poor performance without suggesting he is at fault for a team not winning


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

Was mildly amused that all the effort the ground staff put into clearing one area of the pitch was to no avail...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't see the game, don't have BT, but I heard the first 20 minutes in the car coming back from a rules night, as dull as it sounds unfortunately. Dion Dublin stated Liverpool should have been 3 up at that point, no fault of the ref there, he didn't miss the chances. Liverpool had 78% possession, plenty of time to do something with the ball then. They had 10 shots out of that 78% possesion, not the ref's fault they didn't convert dominant possesion into goals. Of those 10 only 3 were on target, not the ref's fault they couldn't hit a barn door last night.

Hey, let's not look at the above, let's blame someone not in a red shirt last night .

5 points clear at the top, enjoy it and stop bleating.

*Incidentally, to save effort, we shall take as default that for all Liverpool's remaining fixtures "the ref had a shocker"*

Click to expand...



ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just seen the MOTD spuds game, was it right showing only 29K at the game.
		
Click to expand...

When I questioned the lack of folk at the spuds BIG local derby vs chelski was advised it was due to numbers being capped by council/plod...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just to be clear - i dont recall anyone "blaming the ref" for Liverpool not winning

Im not sure why you beleive anyone is "blaming the ref" for Liverpool not winning - if you want to you can point out where its been suggested as such

People have said the draw was a fair result and that Leicester played well and that we didnt create enough - but i guess that was ignored and instead just go for the old "whinging Liverpool fans blame referee"

People can discuss a poor performance without suggesting he is at fault for a team not winning
		
Click to expand...

You've stated the ref was inept, the ref had a shocker, your words. There was no need to involve the ref unless you are implying he had an impact on the result. The greater impact on the game were the players out on the pitch, not the ref. Moaning about the ref is ducking why you didn't win, that incidentally has as much to do with Leicester as Liverpool. Stop mentioning the ref each post match review and then people wont go for the old "whinging Liverpool fans blame referee". You are currently proving everyone to be correct.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just to be clear - i dont recall anyone "blaming the ref" for Liverpool not winning

Im not sure why you beleive anyone is "blaming the ref" for Liverpool not winning - if you want to you can point out where its been suggested as such

People have said the draw was a fair result and that Leicester played well and that we didnt create enough - but i guess that was ignored and instead just go for the old "whinging Liverpool fans blame referee"

People can discuss a poor performance without suggesting he is at fault for a team not winning
		
Click to expand...


From post #7391 - Thought the ref had a shocker - could have been a red card by letter of the law ( but could see why he didnâ€™t give it ) , should have been a penalty 

By default the assumption is usually that you'll score from a penalty so therefore would have won the game. Nothing wrong with discussing the poor performance, little said of the sweeping of just one end of a pitch, but a lot so far has been all about the ref, the red cards and penalties not given and the poor decisions not given and the linesmen making mistakes as well. Little about Salah looking out of sorts again, the ponderous passing across midfield.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 31, 2019)

Just a quick note - please dont let the actions of a couple of Liverpool fans on here sway your judgement too much, we're not all like that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You've stated the ref was inept, the ref had a shocker, your words. There was no need to involve the ref unless you are implying he had an impact on the result. The greater impact on the game were the players out on the pitch, not the ref. Moaning about the ref is ducking why you didn't win, that incidentally has as much to do with Leicester as Liverpool. Stop mentioning the ref each post match review and then people wont go for the old "whinging Liverpool fans blame referee". You are currently proving everyone to be correct.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i did state that about the ref - can you show me where I or indeed anyone blamed him for the result ? 

You can see though that I said Leicester defended superbly and that we didnâ€™t create enough chances and that it was a good draw.

Iâ€™ll mention the ref anytime I wish - donâ€™t need you to tell me when I canâ€™t or can , but I can ask you to stop making false assumptions based on who the poster is

Unless you can show where some has actually blamed the ref for the result then you accusations are just - until that point you are just posting false nonsense.

Iâ€™ll say it again* â€œNO ONE BLAMED THE REF FOR THE RESULT â€œ*


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

By all means keep mentioning the ref, you are perfectly entitled. It just demeans anything else you post though. It's like shouting in a debate, everyone turns off at that point.

Blame? Implication, it's the same thing and to believe otherwise is semantics. Leave the ref out of it or accept the critical posts that come your way.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

Back to interesting stuff......transfer deadline day. Any decent signings expected?

Nothing at Everton I suspect. Gueye may go, but only for a decent wedge and Tosun may go out on loan. No whispers of anyone coming in. No problem with that if it means we get the players we really want in the summer when the more reliable transfers usually happen.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Back to interesting stuff......transfer deadline day. *Any decent signings expected?*

Nothing at Everton I suspect. Gueye may go, but only for a decent wedge and Tosun may go out on loan. No whispers of anyone coming in. No problem with that if it means we get the players we really want in the summer when the more reliable transfers usually happen.
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:





By all means keep mentioning the ref, you are perfectly entitled. It just demeans anything else you post though. It's like shouting in a debate, everyone turns off at that point.

Blame? Implication, it's the same thing and to believe otherwise is semantics. Leave the ref out of it or accept the critical posts that come your way.
		
Click to expand...

All this "based on the poster" thing is funny. Given out across many threads by many people but when the cap doesn't fit!!!!!!!! and wears a bit thin after a while and to me sounds like trying to take some sort of moral high ground. Like all this saying it should have been a penalty, and therefore a chance to score (and by default a lead and possible win) and blaming the ref when it isn't given. By all means debate on anything you wish but don't get huffy when others disagree or raise issues (providing it's kept civil of course). Will be interesting to see if any team gets a soft penalty at the weekend and how many come on and moan again about the ref. As others have said, it's never going to be a perfect science and some weeks you get a break and others you don't. If your team doesn't play well enough over the 90 minutes or create enough chances, or even comes up against teams parking the bus or defending like Trojans, then ask why the manager and players weren't good enough to break them down.

On a separate issue, (well two) what is going on with Sarri and can he last the season and what position does your team need to fill before the deadline and will it happen. We (Fulham) need a couple of decent PL defenders and ideally a holding midfielder but aside from Cahill I've not heard anyone mentioned seriously.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Back to interesting stuff......transfer deadline day. Any decent signings expected?

Nothing at Everton I suspect. Gueye may go, but only for a decent wedge and Tosun may go out on loan. No whispers of anyone coming in. No problem with that if it means we get the players we really want in the summer when the more reliable transfers usually happen.
		
Click to expand...

Batshuayi rumoured which would be nice, but don't see it happening today, think it's going to be a quiet deadline day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Batshuayi rumoured which would be nice, but don't see it happening today, think it's going to be a quiet deadline day.
		
Click to expand...

Â£40m plus his wages seem steep. The Echo keeps talking about getting dead wood off the wage bill first and as that is not likely to happen until the summer I don't see this one happening. Perhaps sensible, after all we spent Â£27m on Tosun last January.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No. 

Click to expand...

You don't need anyone now, Llorente has scored . The floodgates will open for him


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2019)

Henderson had a shocker but doesnt mean he's to blame for not winning. 

 The same *could* be said about the ref though i  thought the ref had a decent game. I disagree with the maguire booking but its only MY opinion not stating a fact. 

Collectively we never did enough to win. The conditions were the same for both teams and made it harder for us to play our usual crisp passing game. Thats not an excuse neither. We controlled the game but i thought we rushed the pass/shot when we shouldn't have.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Thought clearing the snow at one end only just to favour Liverpool was very poor.

As regards the Maguire / Mane incident, Maguire actually fouled Mane before Evans missed it, therefore when the foul was committed there was no clear goal scoring opportunity.

The Henderson foul on Maddison on the edge of the box has been conveniently been forgotten - a big decision that went Liverpoolâ€™s way.
		
Click to expand...

Only the same way as no heating (or loads of it in the away dressing room, as some have done), no anti slip footing etc. Just like the ryder cup. They only had about 6-8 staff doing it so maybe they thought just do the half that has most of the play in it. 

I was shocked that Maddison didnt get that foul, and thought it was a pen live, but it was just outside the box.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 31, 2019)

All seems very quiet for Liverpool.  I'd like to see some of the deadwood drift away..... Origi, Markovic, Henderson, Strurridge, Moreno, Lallana to name a few.

What I'd like most is some positive injury news.... having Gomez and Trent back would be fantastic.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You don't need anyone now, Llorente has scored . The floodgates will open for him 

Click to expand...

5 goals in his last 7 games mate. Flipping goal machine.

Joking aside, what I actually want is a class midfielder now that Dembele has sadly left us. Seen us tentatively linked to Rabiot and Tielemans, probably nothing will come of either, but a good midfielder like that would be key for us I think.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:





By all means keep mentioning the ref, you are perfectly entitled. It just demeans anything else you post though. It's like shouting in a debate, everyone turns off at that point.

Blame? Implication, it's the same thing and to believe otherwise is semantics. Leave the ref out of it or accept the critical posts that come your way.
		
Click to expand...

So you have never blamed the ref for some Everton results/decisions?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 31, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Henderson had a shocker but doesnt mean he's to blame for not winning.

The same *could* be said about the ref though i  thought the ref had a decent game. I disagree with the maguire booking but its only MY opinion not stating a fact.

Collectively we never did enough to win. The conditions were the same for both teams and made it harder for us to play our usual crisp passing game. Thats not an excuse neither. We controlled the game but i thought we rushed the pass/shot when we shouldn't have.
		
Click to expand...

Oh God..
StuC....the voice or reason


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So you have never blamed the ref for some Everton results/decisions?
		
Click to expand...

Not after every game, no. Where we are in the league this season is not down to referees, it is down to us. That is the reality. It is the reality every year.

In some games there will be an absolute whopper of a decision that really does impact the score but 95% of the time other factors make the difference and blaming the ref is a red herring to cover up faults elsewhere.

Clearly I still bear a grudge against Collina but that is entirely understandable


----------



## Cherry13 (Jan 31, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Much as I dislike Fat Ashley, that's business.
Would you sell your house for less than you paid for it, particularly while it's value has increased
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m a bit late to the party on this one, but last I checked 350 mill is more than 120 mill that he paid for it.  
The loans the club have are now owed to Barclays. So assuming heâ€™s recovered that cost and the new signings look like they are being covered from a loan that barclays provided this month.  Heâ€™s more than made his money out of us, and thatâ€™s before we even take into account the graffiti on the advertising hoardings.


----------



## jp5 (Jan 31, 2019)

Only clearing one side of the pitch at half time lacked in class. I'd expect that from some clubs but thought Liverpool were better than that.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

Rumoured Mesut turned down a loan deal as he didn't wish to leave London... Selfish git!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Completely disagree. The ball was drifting towards the touchline, not toward the box, and he was miles from goal. Mane wasn't in on goal if he'd got past Maguire.

The penalty should be the decision being discussed, that's the clear and obvious mistake the ref made and would have almost certainly resulted in a goal. That cost Liverpool the game, not the Maguire decision.

Leicester's defence were excellent last night. Pereira was the MOTM for me, he was excellent all night both in defence and attack.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched again and am afraid your wrong, the ball would have gone in the box as the keeper stoped it short.

Itâ€™s a red for me because the other tackles mentioned all the time (Salha Kompany VVD ) at least they were going for the ball but missed timed it.
McGuire was nowhere near the ball and just took Mane out.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Rumoured Mesut turned down a loan deal as he didn't wish to leave London... Selfish git!
		
Click to expand...

expect we were still paying more than half his wages even on that basis. his contract must be close to the worst ever issued


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Only the most one-eyed Liverpool fan could say that was a clear goalscoring opportunity. The key word is clear - Mane would have had a bit to do there once he got to the ball, considering he's running out wide at an angle, and the defence would have run straight towards goal to get goal side.

I was also thinking how good that Ricardo Pereira was last night. I'd take him at Spurs over Aurier any day! And over Trips at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think Kane would have scored there if he got away from CBS who were flat footed.
The through ball was pretty straight and would have ended up in the corner of the penalty area .)just watched replay)
I think he would be one on one with the keeper, so would Mane.

50 yd race 
Mane 
McGuire
 Evans 
My tenner is on Mane even from a standing start but he also had a run to them.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just watched again and am afraid your wrong, the ball would have gone in the box as the keeper stoped it short.

Itâ€™s a red for me because the other tackles mentioned all the time (Salha Kompany VVD ) at least they were going for the ball but missed timed it.
McGuire was nowhere near the ball and just took Mane out.
		
Click to expand...

You have a bizarre outlook on football if you think that was more of a red than those potential ankle-breakers.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just watched again and am afraid your wrong, the ball would have gone in the box as the keeper stoped it short.

Itâ€™s a red for me because the other tackles mentioned all the time (Salha Kompany VVD ) at least they were going for the ball but missed timed it.
McGuire was nowhere near the ball and just took Mane out.
		
Click to expand...

It's still Salah, not Salha. I know you've had it pointed out before but it's not sticking!

Also, it's Maguire, not McGuire.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Do you think Kane would have scored there if he got away from CBS who were flat footed.
The through ball was pretty straight and would have ended up in the corner of the penalty area .)just watched replay)
I think he would be one on one with the keeper, so would Mane.

50 yd race
Mane
McGuire
Evans
My tenner is on Mane even from a standing start but he also had a run to them.
		
Click to expand...

The ball is angled away from goal, plus Mane is running from nearer the middle so would have had to angle his run wide (rather than running straight at goal). Evans and Maguire would have run straight at goal to get goalside however. With the ball holding up in the snow I believe you cannot say Mane would have definitely been clean through, therefore it's not a CLEAR goalscoring opportunity.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You've stated the ref was inept, the ref had a shocker, your words. There was no need to involve the ref unless you are implying he had an impact on the result. The greater impact on the game were the players out on the pitch, not the ref. Moaning about the ref is ducking why you didn't win, that incidentally has as much to do with Leicester as Liverpool. Stop mentioning the ref each post match review and then people wont go for the old "whinging Liverpool fans blame referee". You are currently proving everyone to be correct.
		
Click to expand...

We didnâ€™t take our chances because Shmichael made some great saves.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It's still Salah, not Salha. I know you've had it pointed out before but it's not sticking!

Also, it's Maguire, not McGuire.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Mr Kellshire Sir.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You have a bizarre outlook on football if you think that was more of a red than those potential ankle-breakers. 

Click to expand...

I think they all were but at least the others were going for the ball.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So you have never blamed the ref for some Everton results/decisions?
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Not after every game, no. Where we are in the league this season is not down to referees, it is down to us. That is the reality. It is the reality every year.

In some games there will be an absolute whopper of a decision that really does impact the score but 95% of the time other factors make the difference and blaming the ref is a red herring to cover up faults elsewhere.

Clearly I still bear a grudge against Collina but that is entirely understandable 

Click to expand...

Yes but when yo go the game, believe me your sense of injustice from a bad ref decision is magnified a lot more, than just sat in front of the telly, and I include me in this for when I watch the away games on the telly these days.


30 minutes later , your onto "whats for tea, missus", whereby when your at the match the whole journey home (whether 30 minutes or 5 hours gives you time to stew on it, and it affects your weekend a lot more. Especially when trophies, relegation, champions league places are up for grabs. Yes, Liverpool fans are a bit more desperate at the moment - wouldnt you be if you were in a genuine title race after 30 years of being used to it very season.

Not a dig on non-matchgoing fans, but believe me, you have it a lot easier.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The ball is angled away from goal, plus Mane is running from nearer the middle so would have had to angle his run wide (rather than running straight at goal). Evans and Maguire would have run straight at goal to get goalside however. With the ball holding up in the snow I believe you cannot say Mane would have definitely been clean through, therefore it's not a CLEAR goalscoring opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s obvious your not having it but would say watch it again.
The ball faded about two yards and would have finished in the penalty area.
The CBS are flat footed and had no chance of catching him.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It's still Salah, not Salha. I know you've had it pointed out before but it's not sticking!

Also, it's Maguire, not McGuire.
		
Click to expand...

Auto correct canâ€™t be arsed to change them.
But will be marking your posts so make sure your spelling is correct.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 31, 2019)

Cherry13 said:



			Iâ€™m a bit late to the party on this one, but last I checked 350 mill is more than 120 mill that he paid for it. 
The loans the club have are now owed to Barclays. So assuming heâ€™s recovered that cost and the new signings look like they are being covered from a loan that barclays provided this month.  Heâ€™s more than made his money out of us, and thatâ€™s before we even take into account the graffiti on the advertising hoardings.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes that graffiti on the East Stad roof is horrendous


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 31, 2019)

Just to add some clarity to where the ball was going.... is this away from goal?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes but when yo go the game, believe me your sense of injustice from a bad ref decision is magnified a lot more, than just sat in front of the telly, and I include me in this for when I watch the away games on the telly these days.


30 minutes later , your onto "whats for tea, missus", whereby when your at the match the whole journey home (whether 30 minutes or 5 hours gives you time to stew on it, and it affects your weekend a lot more. Especially when trophies, relegation, champions league places are up for grabs. Yes, Liverpool fans are a bit more desperate at the moment - wouldnt you be if you were in a genuine title race after 30 years of being used to it very season.

Not a dig on non-matchgoing fans, but believe me, you have it a lot easier.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not the match going fans whinging though is it, both you and Stu have had your posts acknowledged for being fair and honest, fair and honest is when you acknowledge the officials make mistakes for both sides and they get one look and one chance to make that decision.
As for the going the match and armchair supporter points you donâ€™t need them, you are either passionate about your club or your not.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			On a separate issue, (well two) what is going on with Sarri and can he last the season and what position does your team need to fill before the deadline and will it happen.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that one.

Fish has bigger fish to fry, Blue in Munich took the sensible option last year and bailed on this thread, Another double only sings when he's winning and Pieman is still in shock.

I'm sure there is another poster who is Chelsea, but whats that got to do with Liverpool? He couldnt pick apart a Chelsea formation/team selection/player assessment if he tried.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not the match going fans whinging though is it, both you and Stu have had your posts acknowledged for being fair and honest, fair and honest is when you acknowledge the officials make mistakes for both sides and they get one look and one chance to make that decision.
As for the going the match and armchair supporter points you donâ€™t need them, you are either passionate about your club or your not.
		
Click to expand...

Sky subscribers can be the most passionate ones going, but they arent also paying Â£700.00 plus all associated costs, not playing golf on that particular day (probably) and many many more reasons.

Its the bigger financial as well as emotional spadework that the match goers put in that generally means it hurts more.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 31, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Just to add some clarity to where the ball was going.... is this away from goal?
		
Click to expand...

You can't judge direction from that still image.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Just to add some clarity to where the ball was going.... is this away from goal?

View attachment 26479

Click to expand...

Is this a video, and Johnny Evans is in full flow.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			We didnâ€™t take our chances because Shmichael made some great saves.
		
Click to expand...

Too a large extent that is my point. I wasn't having a pop at the scoreline or the fact that you didn't win, blimey you are 5 points clear at the top. My point was that the result is down to both teams, good or bad. The impact of the ref is largely nominal. The saves by Schmeicel were more relevant, a misplaced pass here, a missed tackle there, a scuffed shot. All of those regular football moments impact more than one decision by a ref. Fans remember the refereeing decision, pundits love to analyse them, but the games are won and lost by the players out there.

Siewert on Tuesday didn't blame the ref, he complimented Pickford. He was the difference, not a refereeing decision. (not for one moment saying that Klopp blamed the ref)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Just to add some clarity to where the ball was going.... is this away from goal?

View attachment 26479

Click to expand...

Robbo played the ball from just left of centre circle and it would have been in the box .
It faded about two yards.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sky subscribers can be the most passionate ones going, but they arent also paying Â£700.00 plus all associated costs, not playing golf on that particular day (probably) and many many more reasons.

Its the bigger financial as well as emotional spadework that the match goers put in that generally means it hurts more.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we know, no one ever, ever says current match goers (whether that be ST holders or 1-2 games a season people) have more invested, but that doesnâ€™t mean their opinion is any less valid or it hurts any less.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Too a large extent that is my point. I wasn't having a pop at the scoreline or the fact that you didn't win, blimey you are 5 points clear at the top. My point was that the result is down to both teams, good or bad. The impact of the ref is largely nominal. The saves by Schmeicel were more relevant, a misplaced pass here, a missed tackle there, a scuffed shot. All of those regular football moments impact more than one decision by a ref. Fans remember the refereeing decision, pundits love to analyse them, but the games are won and lost by the players out there.

Siewert on Tuesday didn't blame the ref, he complimented Pickford. He was the difference, not a refereeing decision. (not for one moment saying that Klopp blamed the ref)
		
Click to expand...

What about in the 93rd minute of a 94 minute game a ref doesnt give, or rules out a winning goal?

No effect?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not a dig on non-matchgoing fans, but believe me, you have it a lot easier.
		
Click to expand...

Was a whole lot easier, being on the terraces, before Sky came along with multiple replays [from all angles] allowing those sitting in the warm [at home] to challenge matchgoers myopic view of what actually happened ...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes we know, no one ever, ever says current match goers (whether that be ST holders or 1-2 games a season people) have more invested, but that doesnâ€™t mean their opinion is any less valid or it hurts any less.
		
Click to expand...

Nowhere have I said that an opinion is less valid - not the first time you've put words in my mouth.

Hurts less? Generally? Absolutely!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

Uummmâ€¦ Instead of questioning Sarri shouldn't we be praising Eddie for a job well done â€¦


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Was a whole lot easier, being on the terraces, before Sky came along with multiple replays [from all angles] allowing those sitting in the warm [at home] to challenge matchgoers myopic view of what actually happened ...
		
Click to expand...

The matchgoers can come home though and also see the same replays.

The non-matchgoers cant unless they have a Dr.Who/Star trek time machine/transporter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Too a large extent that is my point. I wasn't having a pop at the scoreline or the fact that you didn't win, blimey you are 5 points clear at the top. My point was that the result is down to both teams, good or bad. The impact of the ref is largely nominal. The saves by Schmeicel were more relevant, a misplaced pass here, a missed tackle there, a scuffed shot. All of those regular football moments impact more than one decision by a ref. Fans remember the refereeing decision, pundits love to analyse them, but the games are won and lost by the players out there.

Siewert on Tuesday didn't blame the ref, he complimented Pickford. He was the difference, not a refereeing decision. (not for one moment saying that Klopp blamed the ref)
		
Click to expand...

This my post from last night



Liverpoolphil said:



			Well we didnâ€™t take full advantage but we didnâ€™t lose

Leicester back line  were immense and we just didnâ€™t create enough even though Schmichel made some great saves from Firmino

Thought the ref had a shocker - could have been a red card by letter of the law ( but could see why he didnâ€™t give it ) , should have been a penalty

Tough game in tough conditions- take the point , increase the gap and move on now

Maybe a bit of nerves creeping in but still a long way to go yet
		
Click to expand...

Do you see that post as blaming the ref ? 

This is another comment about the ref 

*But the ref missed a lot last night , the foul on Maddison , which was a free kick and there were others through the game - think overall he had a poor performance and its not his first*

Now you appeared to make an assumption based on my posts that I was blaming the referee for not winning - is that what you really get from those posts 

No on stated the result was down to the ref - you have made that assumption up all by yourself why ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			What about in the 93rd minute of a 94 minute game a ref doesnt give, or rules out a winning goal?

No effect?
		
Click to expand...

Of course that annoys the hell out of me. The Pickford error that gave you the derby still hurts but I also don't forget the Gomes header that should have put us ahead. People will remember Pickford for that but they wont remember the miss. 

If the ref rules out the 94th minute goal don't forget you had 93 other minutes to do something about the game. I used to play a lot of team sports and that was always drummed into me, experience of playing confirmed it. The result of a game is largely down to you and your team mates, the opposition as well. Don't let the match get into a position where the ref decides it and if he does then suck it up.

Football supporters are largely irrational, remember one incident but forget 10 others. I try my damndest not to put all the blame on the ref though. That is the crucial bit.

LP - Are you still gonig on about that . Okay, I'll say it again. You posted the ref had a shocker, you also posted the ref was inept on a separate thread. No one else is really seeing it that way. You are clearly implying the ref impacted the result of the match. Other people have talked about their matches from last night and the night before without mentioning referees. Feel free to play with the meanings of words but it is pretty evident what you are implying. Not worth writing an essay about.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nowhere have I said that an opinion is less valid - not the first time you've put words in my mouth.

Hurts less? Generally? Absolutely!!
		
Click to expand...

Were did I actually quote you? Or are you playing the poster? 

And weâ€™ll just have to disagree because I can assure you the hurt is 100% the same.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			The matchgoers can come home though and also see the same replays.

The non-matchgoers cant by a Dr.Who/Star trek time machine/transporter.

Click to expand...

Footie banter [back in the day] was largely restricted to the works tea room and most [albeit begrudgingly] deferred to those that were there... Unless, of course, it was a derby and folk from both sides were in attendance... Then the 'banter' could roll into Tuesdays tea break...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Itâ€™s obvious your not having it but would say watch it again.
The ball faded about two yards and would have finished in the penalty area.
The CBS are flat footed and had no chance of catching him.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean would have finished? Nobody stopped the ball did they? So it either got there or it didn't. Just watched it again, the ball rolls towards the left corner of the 18 yard box but doesn't quite make it in.

The point is, yes Mane would have got to the ball first, running at an angle towards the corner flag, but you can't say for certain that the defence wouldn't have got between him and the goal, therefore he can't send him off. Remember that Maguire is running just as Mane is, but stops immediately when he trips him and hears the whistle go. Obviously if he doesn't trip him he doesn't stop running.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Interesting to see some Arsenal fans moaning that not for the first time Lacazette has stayed on his feet when theres been contact in the box night before last


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What do you mean would have finished? Nobody stopped the ball did they? So it either got there or it didn't. Just watched it again, the ball rolls towards the left corner of the 18 yard box but doesn't quite make it in.

The point is, yes Mane would have got to the ball first, running at an angle towards the corner flag, but you can't say for certain that the defence wouldn't have got between him and the goal, therefore he can't send him off. Remember that Maguire is running just as Mane is, but stops immediately when he trips him and hears the whistle go. Obviously if he doesn't trip him he doesn't stop running.
		
Click to expand...

The ball was in line to go in the penalty area not going wide as has been said .it was only the snow that prevented it.
If your Strikers canâ€™t score from that angle you need a new one.
He brought him down deliberately nowhere near the ball.
Mane bends his run around Maguire â€œ he even said in his interview he didnâ€™t see him comingâ€
He needs glasses for a top CB thatâ€™s just poor.
It went through Evanses legs so he was wrong footted a bit.
Itâ€™s all subjective thatâ€™s just how I seen it and the replay just reinforces my first thought.
But you disagree thatâ€™s fine.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2019)

Just read through the last four pages and there's loads I could say, but ave not got a day spare to nswer the responses. But some posts have put a big smile on me face.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Arsenal signed Dennis Suarez on loan with an option it seems, wonder what hes like at centre half lol


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			Arsenal signed Dennis Suarez on loan with an option it seems, wonder what hes like at centre half lol
		
Click to expand...

It's like Wenger never left! 

"Boss, we desperately need a centre back. Or three."
"How about another diminutive midfielder? That'll do."


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's like Wenger never left!

"Boss, we desperately need a centre back. Or three."
"How about another diminutive midfielder? That'll do."
		
Click to expand...

Does feel that way, Emery clearly trying to get a midfielder or two that can offer some width so he can play the formation he prefers (whilst letting Ramsay go and trying to get Ozil out the door too)

Could do with clearing out some of the other excesses too but expect that will wait until summer


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

Newcastle doing the best business of the day so far. New left-back + the talented Almiron. Reckon Almiron will be a very decent signing, the sort of player they need.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just read through the last four pages and there's loads I could say, but ave not got a day spare to nswer the responses. But some posts have put a big smile on me face.
		
Click to expand...

If the spelling police read this!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			Arsenal signed Dennis Suarez on loan with an option it seems, wonder what hes like at centre half lol
		
Click to expand...

Sums up the 'Master of Mediocrity ' owner... Even 'winning' fourth place will become a distant memory...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			If the spelling police read this!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes but* when yo go the game, believe me your sense of injustice from a bad ref decision is magnified a lot more*, than just sat in front of the telly, and I include me in this for when I watch the away games on the telly these days.


30 minutes later , your onto "whats for tea, missus", whereby when your at the match the whole journey home (whether 30 minutes or 5 hours gives you time to stew on it, and it affects your weekend a lot more. Especially when trophies, relegation, champions league places are up for grabs. Yes, Liverpool fans are a bit more desperate at the moment - wouldnt you be if you were in a genuine title race after 30 years of being used to it very season.

Not a dig on non-matchgoing fans, but believe me, you have it a lot easier.
		
Click to expand...


True....I'm still bitter about Sammy Lee being off side in 1981 League Cup Final  ....As wiki says _Controversial referee, Clive Thomas, bizarrely allowed the goal to stand _


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			True....I'm still bitter about Sammy Lee being off side in 1981 League Cup Final  ....As wiki says _Controversial referee, Clive Thomas, bizarrely allowed the goal to stand _

Click to expand...

The small Argentinian chaps handball in the World Cup was the worst Iâ€™ve seen.
Maybe a thread to vent this..?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			The small Argentinian chaps handball in the World Cup was the worst Iâ€™ve seen.
Maybe a thread to vent this..?
		
Click to expand...

Greatest injustices in football?  It'll surely just descend into people saying to everything.... "In your opinion"


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Of course that annoys the hell out of me. The Pickford error that gave you the derby still hurts but I also don't forget the Gomes header that should have put us ahead. People will remember Pickford for that but they wont remember the miss.

If the ref rules out the 94th minute goal don't forget you had 93 other minutes to do something about the game. I used to play a lot of team sports and that was always drummed into me, experience of playing confirmed it. The result of a game is largely down to you and your team mates, the opposition as well. Don't let the match get into a position where the ref decides it and if he does then suck it up.

Football supporters are largely irrational, remember one incident but forget 10 others. I try my damndest not to put all the blame on the ref though. That is the crucial bit.

LP - Are you still gonig on about that . Okay, I'll say it again. You posted the ref had a shocker, you also posted the ref was inept on a separate thread. No one else is really seeing it that way. You are clearly implying the ref impacted the result of the match. Other people have talked about their matches from last night and the night before without mentioning referees. Feel free to play with the meanings of words but it is pretty evident what you are implying. Not worth writing an essay about.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find that a lot of premiership games are decided by 1 goal, or two - so think you being very naive if you think that one bad decision shouldnt make too much of a difference.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Were did I actually quote you? Or are you playing the poster?

And weâ€™ll just have to disagree because I can assure you the hurt is 100% the same.
		
Click to expand...

You said "but that doesnâ€™t mean their opinion is any less valid" as if that is either what I have said, or implied.

And what can you compare it against - if you dont regularly go the match, you only have one experience.

I go 99% of home games, now rarely go away games, and watch on the telly (experience both sides). I've also been to over 500 away matches in the UK and Europe, so also have experience of that.

Its weird that considering you try and stay off this thread these days - just 2 subjects bring you back  - Everton and one other club.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Footie banter [back in the day] was largely restricted to the works tea room and most [albeit begrudgingly] deferred to those that were there... Unless, of course, it was a derby and folk from both sides were in attendance... Then the 'banter' could roll into Tuesdays tea break...
		
Click to expand...

Preaching to the converted mate, I'm 48.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			If the spelling police read this!
		
Click to expand...

Tashy has his own language, so there are no mis-spellings.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 31, 2019)

Interesting that Spurs would send Nkoudou out on loan given they're so short on attacking players. He's featured recently for them, putting in the ball that led to Harry Winks winner against Fulham, so seems bizarre they'd let him go without having anyone lined up to fill the gap in the squad.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			Interesting to see some Arsenal fans moaning that not for the first time Lacazette has stayed on his feet when theres been contact in the box night before last
		
Click to expand...

Somebody should point him in the direction of Jenas so he can be educated on his entitlement...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Interesting that Spurs would send Nkoudou out on loan given they're so short on attacking players. He's featured recently for them, putting in the ball that led to Harry Winks winner against Fulham, so seems bizarre they'd let him go without having anyone lined up to fill the gap in the squad.
		
Click to expand...

Yea I thought it was a bit unlucky for him as well when he'd just finally got a chance, haha. But with Son back now I suppose chances would still be a bit limited for him. 

Still hoping we might sign a midfielder. Chance would be a fine thing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think you'll find that a lot of premiership games are decided by 1 goal, or two - so think you being very naive if you think that one bad decision shouldnt make too much of a difference.
		
Click to expand...

I'm saying that there are so many other influences within your control as a team, or purely football related, ie the other team. Worry about them, concentrate on them, don't fixate on the ref. Clearly the ref can influence, we can all pick a match out where that has happend, but there are so many other instances in a game that are within a teams control that the ref should not be the overiding influence. 

If we were to pick a game, any team, and watch it through I'm sure we could both find instances where a player could have done something better to create or score a goal, or prevent a goal. The number of those instances would far outweight any refereeing error, massively outweigh. Those get overlooked, unless it is a howler of a miss or David Luiz style defending, but they are there still. They just don't make great punditry moments for tv to focus on them though.

I'll take you back again to a Mark Hughes point I made elsewhere. He would start every press conference with a moan about the ref, 'I don't like to complain about the ref but....' Stoke last year and Southampton this year were not at the bottom of the table because refs were ganging up on Hughes. They were there because they and he were pants. Constant blaming of the ref, not the once every 10 games moan, is an excuse, a diversion from the real issue.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Arsenals loan signing is a bit meh. His record is no better than a few of the kids we have put out on loan. Shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Preaching to the converted mate, I'm 48.
		
Click to expand...

Is that all. You certainly had me foolefðŸ˜‡


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm saying that there are so many other influences within your control as a team, or purely football related, ie the other team. Worry about them, concentrate on them, don't fixate on the ref. Clearly the ref can influence, we can all pick a match out where that has happend, but there are so many other instances in a game that are within a teams control that the ref should not be the overiding influence.

If we were to pick a game, any team, and watch it through I'm sure we could both find instances where a player could have done something better to create or score a goal, or prevent a goal. The number of those instances would far outweight any refereeing error, massively outweigh. Those get overlooked, unless it is a howler of a miss or David Luiz style defending, but they are there still. They just don't make great punditry moments for tv to focus on them though.

I'll take you back again to a Mark Hughes point I made elsewhere. He would start every press conference with a moan about the ref, 'I don't like to complain about the ref but....' Stoke last year and Southampton this year were not at the bottom of the table because refs were ganging up on Hughes. They were there because they and he were pants. Constant blaming of the ref, not the once every 10 games moan, is an excuse, a diversion from the real issue.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm saying that there are so many other influences within your control as a team, or purely football related, ie the other team. Worry about them, concentrate on them, don't fixate on the ref. Clearly the ref can influence, we can all pick a match out where that has happend, but there are so many other instances in a game that are within a teams control that the ref should not be the overiding influence.

If we were to pick a game, any team, and watch it through I'm sure we could both find instances where a player could have done something better to create or score a goal, or prevent a goal. The number of those instances would far outweight any refereeing error, massively outweigh. Those get overlooked, unless it is a howler of a miss or David Luiz style defending, but they are there still. They just don't make great punditry moments for tv to focus on them though.

I'll take you back again to a Mark Hughes point I made elsewhere. He would start every press conference with a moan about the ref, 'I don't like to complain about the ref but....' Stoke last year and Southampton this year were not at the bottom of the table because refs were ganging up on Hughes. They were there because they and he were pants. Constant blaming of the ref, not the once every 10 games moan, is an excuse, a diversion from the real issue.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with most of what you say .
But if a ref canâ€™t see someone stand on your foot from 10yds after getting himself in the best possible position then he shouldnâ€™t be in the prem or any other pro league.
Most decisions are arguable but that was so blatant.
And at 1-1 thatâ€™s him deciding the outcome in a tight game that could have gone either way.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I agree with most of what you say .
But if a ref canâ€™t see someone stand on your foot from 10yds after getting himself in the best possible position then he shouldnâ€™t be in the prem or any other pro league.
Most decisions are arguable but that was so blatant.
And at 1-1 thatâ€™s him deciding the outcome in a tight game that could have gone either way.
		
Click to expand...

maybe if the refs thought players were being genuine rather than trying to con them at every turn they may give these sort of decisions rather than risk looking stupid for giving a penalty for a dive again. time the players and managers took more responsibility but hey ho never gonna happen


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Arsenals loan signing is a bit meh. His record is no better than a few of the kids we have put out on loan. Shouldn't have bothered.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t really get this loaning out players .
If they were good enough they would be playing for their own club.
Can understand young lads getting game time ,but you are a top prem team?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			And at 1-1 thatâ€™s him deciding the outcome in a tight game that could have gone either way.
		
Click to expand...

No maybe heâ€™s a factor in the outcome of the game. 
Thatâ€™s the point LT is trying to make. (I think).

Didnâ€™t your players make any mistakes in the game?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			maybe if the refs thought players were being genuine rather than trying to con them at every turn they may give these sort of decisions rather than risk looking stupid for giving a penalty for a dive again. time the players and managers took more responsibility but hey ho never gonna happen
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s still got to use his eyes and judgment.
Maybe itâ€™s not the managers but the powers at the top.
Just tell the managers and players â€œ if you dive you are offâ€ that will stop it.!
They havnt got the will to do it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			maybe if the refs thought players were being genuine rather than trying to con them at every turn they may give these sort of decisions rather than risk looking stupid for giving a penalty for a dive again. time the players and managers took more responsibility but hey ho never gonna happen
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 
Players are constantly trying to con the ref,which obviously makes his job so much harder.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			No maybe heâ€™s a factor in the outcome of the game.
Thatâ€™s the point LT is trying to make. (I think).

Didnâ€™t your players make any mistakes in the game?
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course.
All players do.
So do refs but some are so bad thatâ€™s why they get flagged.

Robbo tackle for their goal was really poor ,going nowhere ,no need.
VVD for the goal left his man.

If nobody made mistakes it would be 0-0 every game.
But most teams rely on the ref for correct decisions and it could mean the title or for some relegation by losing just one point.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Totally agree.
Players are constantly trying to con the ref,which obviously makes his job so much harder.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Heâ€™s still got to use his eyes and judgment.
Maybe itâ€™s not the managers but the powers at the top.
Just tell the managers and players â€œ if you dive you are offâ€ that will stop it.!
They havnt got the will to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. Hard to make a 100% accurate call based on a one view, two second opportunity so hard to be critical of his judgement. Definitely think it's the responsibility of the manger and the clubs to control their players and stop them diving. It'll never be a straight red card offence but once a star player gets a yellow for simulation and another for another foul which results in a ban and a crucial loss, either in that match or the one they are banned for, then perhaps it'll male a difference. The issue is both the manager/players and the officials are simply waiting for VAR and it'll simply become a tool to answer any marginal decisions to the detriment of the game


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes of course.
All players do.
So do refs but some are so bad thatâ€™s why they get flagged.

Robbo tackle for their goal was really poor ,going nowhere ,no need.
VVD for the goal left his man.

If nobody made mistakes it would be 0-0 every game.
But most teams rely on the ref for correct decisions and it could mean the title or for some relegation by losing just one point.
		
Click to expand...

If you think a refereeing decision cost you the league then you are deluded. 
The team that won the league would also av had some dodgy decisions through out the season,and you will av had some favourable decisions.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you think a refereeing decision cost you the league then you are deluded.
The team that won the league would also av had some dodgy decisions through out the season,and you will av had some favourable decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on !!!
So refs are influencing the results with those â€œdodgy decisionsâ€


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Spot on !!!
So refs are influencing the results with those â€œdodgy decisionsâ€
		
Click to expand...

They play a part in it. 
Donâ€™t think anyone is saying otherwise.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disagree. Hard to make a 100% accurate call based on a one view, two second opportunity so hard to be critical of his judgement. Definitely think it's the responsibility of the manger and the clubs to control their players and stop them diving. It'll never be a straight red card offence but once a star player gets a yellow for simulation and another for another foul which results in a ban and a crucial loss, either in that match or the one they are banned for, then perhaps it'll male a difference. The issue is both the manager/players and the officials are simply waiting for VAR and it'll simply become a tool to answer any marginal decisions to the detriment of the game
		
Click to expand...

He stood on his foot right in front of him, he couldnâ€™t have a better view.

they are like spoilt children.
Look at Saha he was fouled so decides to make his point with his hands .
Then mock the ref with sarcastic applause.
To make it worse he did it again before he left the pitch.
If the refs donâ€™t give a foul because he dived last week ,thatâ€™s just two wrongs

I wonder if he gets a bigger ban for being a petulant child ,I dought it.
But agree with you on the VAR.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			You said "but that doesnâ€™t mean their opinion is any less valid" as if that is either what I have said, or implied.

And what can you compare it against - if you dont regularly go the match, you only have one experience.

I go 99% of home games, now rarely go away games, and watch on the telly (experience both sides). I've also been to over 500 away matches in the UK and Europe, so also have experience of that.

Its weird that considering you try and stay off this thread these days - just 2 subjects bring you back  - Everton and one other club.
		
Click to expand...

We know all your about your football history as youâ€™ve quite often posted it on here! Itâ€™s very commendable. You will quite often mention armchair supporters compared to those who go to games when discussing opinions.
Wereâ€™s the line on whoâ€™s opinions more valid? 
I have praised your honesty and Stuâ€™s after the games, but yet Iâ€™m the one putting words into your mouth.
As for me discussing Everton, I havenâ€™t mentioned them today and on saturday I simply posted a fact after Stu had got confused as to who had been slashed, you brought Everton into the thread today when you answered Lord T, why single him out, did you ask the Man Utd or Spurs or Arsenal fans the same question?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			He stood on his foot right in front of him, he couldnâ€™t have a better view.

they are like spoilt children.
Look at Saha he was fouled so decides to make his point with his hands .
Then mock the ref with sarcastic applause.
To make it worse he did it again before he left the pitch.
If the refs donâ€™t give a foul because he dived last week ,thatâ€™s just two wrongs

I wonder if he gets a bigger ban for being a petulant child ,I dought it.
But agree with you on the VAR.
		
Click to expand...

The ref should av said â€œsorry old boy couldnâ€™t be certain,and with your reputation I thought Iâ€™d give the benefit of doubt to the other teamâ€.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

If they had VAR when the little Argentinian beat Shlton in the air history may be different.
Itâ€™s a fantastic tool in the hands of tools.
I am undecided on it until they get their act together.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			We know all your about your football history as youâ€™ve quite often posted it on here! Itâ€™s very commendable. You will quite often mention armchair supporters compared to those who go to games when discussing opinions.
Wereâ€™s the line on whoâ€™s opinions more valid?
I have praised your honesty and Stuâ€™s after the games, but yet Iâ€™m the one putting words into your mouth.
As for me discussing Everton, I havenâ€™t mentioned them today and on saturday I simply posted a fact after Stu had got confused as to who had been slashed, you brought Everton into the thread today when you answered Lord T, why single him out, did you ask the Man Utd or Spurs or Arsenal fans the same question?
		
Click to expand...

Anyone seen his ðŸ§¸ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			The ref should av said â€œsorry old boy couldnâ€™t be certain,and with your reputation I thought Iâ€™d give the benefit of doubt to the other teamâ€.
		
Click to expand...

I think thatâ€™s what he was thinking.
Will be good next time they share a pitch though,worth a watch.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 31, 2019)

It seems daft to me that the pundits on last night and some on here were adamant that Mane would have outpaced Evans and Maguire, I wouldnâ€™t think the ref would take into account how fast individual players are. 

I think he made the right decision taking into account the position of the players and the direction the ball was going.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			It seems daft to me that the pundits on last night and some on here were adamant that Mane would have outpaced Evans and Maguire,* I wouldnâ€™t think the ref would take into account how fast individual players are.*

I think he made the right decision taking into account the position of the players and the direction the ball was going.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought that a ref SHOULD take it into account. If its a counter attack and for some reason gary cahill finds himself in the box. Is he more likely to score than say Kane? Imo a ref should assess it fully and that includes who the players involved are.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			The ref should av said â€œsorry old boy couldnâ€™t be certain,and with your reputation I thought Iâ€™d give the benefit of doubt to the other teamâ€.
		
Click to expand...

We had a fantastic ref at my boys' U10 match last weekend. Probably mid to late teens and doing it to make a few quid each weekend. He got some things right and some things wrong (in my opinion) but the best bit was when the ball crossed the goal line after a challenge between two players and the ref said "I've got no idea who touched it last so I'm going to give a goal kick". Both sets of supporters applauded him.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 31, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd have thought that a ref SHOULD take it into account. If its a counter attack and for some reason gary cahill finds himself in the box. Is he more likely to score than say Kane? Imo a ref should assess it fully and that includes who the players involved are.
		
Click to expand...

But the game should be about all divisions not just the high profile P/L , the refs won't know how fast players are in the lower divisions so consequently can't judge players on a individual basis and the game must be the same for all.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 31, 2019)

Just catching up on MOTD, did anyone else notice the David Luiz 2 footed jump in on Brooks before he scored Bournemouthâ€™s second goal?

No real contact, but certainly looked to fall into the dangerous category for me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			But the game should be about all divisions not just the high profile P/L , the refs won't know how fast players are in the lower divisions so consequently can't judge players on a individual basis and the game must be the same for all.
		
Click to expand...

Lower divisions also don't have var. I think its a bit naive to wan't them all treated the same. The basic rules can govern the sport, but even if you go down the lower leagues. In my example, i'd expect any striker to have a higher chance of finishing a chance compared to a cb.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

wow, were in trouble, its 31st Jan I know what we'll sign Peter Crouch. Is is 2010?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm saying that there are so many other influences within your control as a team, or purely football related, ie the other team. Worry about them, concentrate on them, don't fixate on the ref. Clearly the ref can influence, we can all pick a match out where that has happend, but there are so many other instances in a game that are within a teams control that the ref should not be the overiding influence.

If we were to pick a game, any team, and watch it through I'm sure we could both find instances where a player could have done something better to create or score a goal, or prevent a goal. The number of those instances would far outweight any refereeing error, massively outweigh. Those get overlooked, unless it is a howler of a miss or David Luiz style defending, but they are there still. They just don't make great punditry moments for tv to focus on them though.

I'll take you back again to a Mark Hughes point I made elsewhere. He would start every press conference with a moan about the ref, 'I don't like to complain about the ref but....' Stoke last year and Southampton this year were not at the bottom of the table because refs were ganging up on Hughes. They were there because they and he were pants. Constant blaming of the ref, not the once every 10 games moan, is an excuse, a diversion from the real issue.
		
Click to expand...

Yes there are lots of things that you "think" you can control, I'm sure some sides work all week on them and they can be snatched away by one bad decision, or even worse one cowards decision by a ref, as has happened against the bigger teams over the years. 

Yes over a season you generally finish were you deserve, but it still doesnt stop you moaning about decisions after a particular game.

Look at Burnley, no pen for 18 months is it, remember when your own Everton sent a video to the refs bosses when one of your forwards couldnt buy a pen.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Is that all. You certainly had me foolefðŸ˜‡
		
Click to expand...

Just cos you remember George VI handing the cup over, dont lump me in with yer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			We know all your about your football history as youâ€™ve quite often posted it on here! Itâ€™s very commendable. You will quite often mention armchair supporters compared to those who go to games when discussing opinions.
Wereâ€™s the line on whoâ€™s opinions more valid?
I have praised your honesty and Stuâ€™s after the games, but yet Iâ€™m the one putting words into your mouth.
As for me discussing Everton, I havenâ€™t mentioned them today and on saturday I simply posted a fact after Stu had got confused as to who had been slashed, you brought Everton into the thread today when you answered Lord T, why single him out, did you ask the Man Utd or Spurs or Arsenal fans the same question?
		
Click to expand...

There's new blood to brag to.

Again, I havent said any point of view is more valid or not. 

I have said that non-matchgoing fans dont feel the hurt as much and I'll start by that in the main. Its easy saying get over it when it isnt your team and you dont put the same hard yards in.

I brought Everton into it with LT, as guess what he's an Evertonian!!!!!!  If he would have supported someone else I would have said that team.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			There's new blood to brag to.

Again, I havent said any point of view is more valid or not. 

I have said that non-matchgoing fans dont feel the hurt as much and I'll start by that in the main. Its easy saying get over it when it isnt your team and you dont put the same hard yards in.

I brought Everton into it with LT, as guess what he's an Evertonian!!!!!!  If he would have supported someone else I would have said that team.
		
Click to expand...

5 or 6 people were discussing the Ref though, you chose Lord T and yet my posting about you lot is raised when in fact I have not mentioned the decisions from the match last night.
You obviously have an issue with me, I have absolutely no issues with you, Iâ€™ll not reply to your posts, that way you can be guaranteed I wonâ€™t be putting words in your mouth.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			5 or 6 people were discussing the Ref though, you chose Lord T and yet my posting about you lot is raised when in fact I have not mentioned the decisions from the match last night.
You obviously have an issue with me, I have absolutely no issues with you, Iâ€™ll not reply to your posts, that way you can be guaranteed I wonâ€™t be putting words in your mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Yes all were talking about the ref and the decisions from last nights game, but LT was talking about a generalisation about "just get on with it" and was what I picked up, as didnt agree with. 

You dont do semantics well do you? Maybe a good reason that you always dont "get" what I say. Sound, your choice.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes there are lots of things that you "think" you can control, I'm sure some sides work all week on them and they can be snatched away by one bad decision, or even worse one cowards decision by a ref, *as has happened against the bigger teams over the years.*

Yes over a season you generally finish were you deserve, but it still doesnt stop you moaning about decisions after a particular game.

Look at Burnley, no pen for 18 months is it, remember when your own Everton sent a video to the refs bosses when one of your forwards couldnt buy a pen.
		
Click to expand...

If only you knew the half of it fella!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If only you knew the half of it fella!
		
Click to expand...

I know mate, Ive always said that the smaller teams get a raw deal.

All this "it evens itself out over a season" is the biggest load of rubbish in football.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know mate, Ive always said that the smaller teams get a raw deal.

All this "it evens itself out over a season" is the biggest load of rubbish in football.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it doesnâ€™t even itself out over the season. 
But some decisions you get,some you donâ€™t. 
Some whinge about it more than others.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I agree it doesnâ€™t even itself out over the season.
But some decisions you get,some you donâ€™t.
Some whinge about it more than others.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf this last however many pages have contained more posts from people complaining that someone (kind of) complained. Mountain and molehill


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 31, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf this last however many pages have contained more posts from people complaining that someone (kind of) complained. Mountain and molehill
		
Click to expand...

That pretty much sums it up ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 31, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That pretty much sums it up ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

And you trying your hardest to argue the toss with LT ðŸ¤”.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf this last however many pages have contained more posts from people complaining that someone (kind of) complained. Mountain and molehill
		
Click to expand...

Think it needs to go to VAR to see if its a mountain, or a molehill.


----------



## fundy (Jan 31, 2019)

Batshuayi going to Palace on loan, after Chelsea tried 15 clubs they finally found one lol


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2019)

fundy said:



			Batshuayi going to Palace on loan, after Chelsea tried 15 clubs they finally found one lol
		
Click to expand...

I'd of had him at Saints.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 31, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf this last however many pages have contained more posts from people complaining that someone (kind of) complained. Mountain and molehill
		
Click to expand...

I did day I had read the last four pages and found them quite amusing, plus I didn't have three days spare to comment on said posts. It seems another couple of pages have been added to it.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 1, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Lower divisions also don't have var. I think its a bit naive to wan't them all treated the same. The basic rules can govern the sport, but even if you go down the lower leagues. In my example, i'd expect any striker to have a higher chance of finishing a chance compared to a cb.
		
Click to expand...

My point was nothing to do with var it was about weather a ref should make a decision based on a players speed, Robbie Savage kept banging on about no one was going to catch Mane. 

Referees decisions should be the same across the board and my point about the lower leagues is valid and renders Robbie Savages view irrelevant.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 1, 2019)

So Fulham activated a release clause with Bordeaux for Youssouf Sabaly and then the French club apparently went incommunicado and would make contact with Fulham despite calls and emails to the point where the deal didn't go through and despite the player passing the medical. I thought these release clauses were contractual agreements with the club and player and so will the player have a breach of contract claim with Bordeaux? Either way we can't sign him now which is a annoying. If we triggered the clause does that mean he's no longer a Bordeaux player? Where does that leave him as a player? Is he now clubless?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 1, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			My point was nothing to do with var it was about weather a ref should make a decision based on a players speed, Robbie Savage kept banging on about no one was going to catch Mane.

Referees decisions should be the same across the board and my point about the lower leagues is valid and renders Robbie Savages view irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

You wanted all players judged equally across levels, which is admirable. But there are clear distinctions as you go up the ranks. Players will be more weâ€™ll known. You sound like fergie complaining about grey shirts and not knowing who to pass too. Players will look for the right person to pass to, and refs should know if a player will win a foot race and take that into account. 

The point re VAR is that different levels have different rules.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 1, 2019)

Interesting chat on the ref performance, I can see it from all sides and some good points made.

The part that frustrates me the most is the free kicks that are given in the middle of the park, where if it was in the penalty box then nothing would be given.  The ref blows his whistle for the slightest misdemeanor and you can see him mouth to the players "it was easy".

If it was that easy you'd also be giving penalties for this stuff.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			wow, were in trouble, its 31st Jan I know what we'll sign Peter Crouch. Is is 2010?
		
Click to expand...

Beaten to him by Burnley - you must be gutted


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 1, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			You wanted all players judged equally across levels, which is admirable. But there are clear distinctions as you go up the ranks. Players will be more weâ€™ll known. You sound like fergie complaining about grey shirts and not knowing who to pass too. Players will look for the right person to pass to, and refs should know if a player will win a foot race and take that into account. 

The point re VAR is that different levels have different rules.
		
Click to expand...

I repeat my point had nothing to do with var so I see no point in discussing it. 

Your point about a ref should know if a certain player should win a foot race can only happen if the ref knows the players in question. 


What about World Cups and internationals there must be the same set of rules across the board  and not a separate set for the P/L all stars ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 1, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			I repeat my point had nothing to do with var so I see no point in discussing it.

Your point about a ref should know if a certain player should win a foot race can only happen if the ref knows the players in question.


What about World Cups and internationals there must be the same set of rules across the board  and not a separate set for the P/L all stars ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I would expect any referee to have an understanding of the players they are refereeing at the top level. The lower levels will be different Iâ€™m sure. But we arenâ€™t and I doubt very few are debating the mistakes made by a ref at Dover V Maidstone here. 

Think if it this way, if the player though on goal was lovren, would maguire have made the same tackle? I doubt it, a referee has to take all the variables into account imo. It was a tactical foul, the player made a choice based on who he was facing. The ref should make the same. Whether itâ€™s pace, or lively hood to finish a chance. The ref should account for it. The same as Iâ€™m sure happens with penalties, of a payer has a reputation a ref will think twice, or depending on if a midfielder hacks an opponent down and intent needs to be decided upon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			Batshuayi going to Palace on loan, after Chelsea tried 15 clubs they finally found one lol
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			I'd of had him at Saints.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is a decent loan signing. They don't have a striker at the moment who can hit a barn door so anyone else is worth a go. He is athletic, has pace and needs a run of games. His record at Dortmund was okay for example. If he doesn't score then they are no worse off than with Benteke up front and they hand him back in May. If he comes off then they stay in the PL with room to spare.

I'd have had him at Everton on loan until the end of the season as well.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Interesting chat on the ref performance, I can see it from all sides and some good points made.

The part that frustrates me the most is the free kicks that are given in the middle of the park, where if it was in the penalty box then nothing would be given.  The ref blows his whistle for the slightest misdemeanor and you can see him mouth to the players "it was easy".

If it was that easy you'd also be giving penalties for this stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree look at shirt pulling , outside the box itâ€™s quite rare and always given.
But in the box you can take his shirt off his back and nothing.

Nothing worse than your man booked for a foul but moments later identical foul but in the box and nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes agree look at shirt pulling , outside the box itâ€™s quite rare and always given.
But in the box you can take his shirt off his back and nothing.

Nothing worse than your man booked for a foul but moments later identical foul but in the box and nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because â€œweâ€ look for fouls on our players and ignore them on the opposition?
How many times have you seen a player get fouled in the box and the replay shows 3 or 4 fouls happening at the same time?
Sometimes much easier to watch a game were you have no vested interest to see how much pushing and shoving goes on and how dificult it is for a Referee to get everything right.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think that is a decent loan signing. They don't have a striker at the moment who can hit a barn door so anyone else is worth a go. He is athletic, has pace and needs a run of games. His record at Dortmund was okay for example. If he doesn't score then they are no worse off than with Benteke up front and they hand him back in May. If he comes off then they stay in the PL with room to spare.

I'd have had him at Everton on loan until the end of the season as well.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much my thinking as well. Scoring in the PL is difficult but with Zaha, Townsend to support him I'd hope that he could get say 8 goals for us which is more than Benteke ever will


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Is that because â€œweâ€ look for fouls on our players and ignore them on the opposition?
How many times have you seen a player get fouled in the box and the replay shows 3 or 4 fouls happening at the same time?
Sometimes much easier to watch a game were you have no vested interest to see how much pushing and shoving goes on and how dificult it is for a Referee to get everything right.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t just talking about my club but all football.
You are right as a neutral you do see more, that just shows how much refs miss. Or ignore!
The correct answer is to punish the first offence he sees,but that never happens and a free for all in the box is the norm now we just expect it.

I have been watching a few Championship games recently and the refs are stricter there.
The players do get away with a lot in the prem imo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Wasnâ€™t just talking about my club but all football.
You are right as a neutral you do see more, that just shows how much refs miss. Or ignore!
The correct answer is to punish the first offence he sees,but that never happens and a free for all in the box is the norm now we just expect it.

I have been watching a few Championship games recently and the refs are stricter there.
The players do get away with a lot in the prem imo.
		
Click to expand...

Not talking about any specific team, thatâ€™s why I said â€œweâ€ Iâ€™m certainly wearing blue specs 90-99% of the time when watching Everton and Iâ€™d imagine every fan is the same.
One observation on the point about punishing the first offence, that offence could be trivial and then the refâ€™s are blamed for stopping the game from flowing or being too hard.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not talking about any specific team, thatâ€™s why I said â€œweâ€ Iâ€™m certainly wearing blue specs 90-99% of the time when watching Everton and Iâ€™d imagine every fan is the same.
One observation on the point about punishing the first offence, that offence could be trivial and then the refâ€™s are blamed for stopping the game from flowing or being too hard.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t expect anything else. I know lots of blues, half the family.

My point is we see fouls in the box not given ,defender clears the ball and an identical foul outside is given five seconds after the first was ignored.
This is what the fans ( well me anyway ) canâ€™t understand!
It makes it look like they donâ€™t know what they are doing. Itâ€™s very strange that two identical fouls result in only one free kick.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Wouldnâ€™t expect anything else. I know lots of blues, half the family.

My point is we see fouls in the box not given ,defender clears the ball and an identical foul outside is given five seconds after the first was ignored.
This is what the fans ( well me anyway ) canâ€™t understand!
It makes it look like they donâ€™t know what they are doing. Itâ€™s very strange that two identical fouls result in only one free kick.
		
Click to expand...

But different angles, Refâ€™s position, heâ€™s expected to have eyes in the back of his head.
Weâ€™ve certainly got some better than others and a few you dread being put in charge of our teams, but theyâ€™re human and will make mistakes.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But different angles, Refâ€™s position, heâ€™s expected to have eyes in the back of his head.
Weâ€™ve certainly got some better than others and a few you dread being put in charge of our teams, but theyâ€™re human and will make mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

Are they mistakes though thatâ€™s my point !
They choose which ones not to give thatâ€™s not a mistake.
Two identical fouls ,sees both but only gives one thatâ€™s a choice. 
But to be fair the players donâ€™t make it any easier with all the playacting.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Are they mistakes though thatâ€™s my point !
They choose which ones not to give thatâ€™s not a mistake.
Two identical fouls ,sees both but only gives one thatâ€™s a choice.
But to be fair the players donâ€™t make it any easier with all the playacting.
		
Click to expand...

In your (our) opinion itâ€™s a mistake, not in theirs! 
Personally believe the media should be allowed to interview them and ask questions, make Refs more accountable.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Are they mistakes though thatâ€™s my point !
They choose which ones not to give thatâ€™s not a mistake.
Two identical fouls ,sees both but only gives one thatâ€™s a choice.
But to be fair the players donâ€™t make it any easier with all the playacting.
		
Click to expand...

Refs have a tough job to do as it 
is. i dont expect refs to get every call right but what i do expect is fairness and consistency. They have to make a decision in a split 2nd. 

Positioning is key, example i was in the Kemlyn wednesday and thought Maguire was a sending off, Liverbirdie was on the kop and thought it was a yellow, we both seen the same challenge yet both had different opinions on it. We need to accept it and move on.

I think we need to clear out the poorer refs, the media and Sky/BT/BBC  need to stop questioning and over analysing every decision refs make. Its killing the game.

I dont think theres a bias from refs  towards  a club like there was in the 90/00's.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			In your (our) opinion itâ€™s a mistake, not in theirs!
Personally believe the media should be allowed to interview them and ask questions, make Refs more accountable.
		
Click to expand...

Why?

If the media was totally impartial i'd agree


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 1, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I would expect any referee to have an understanding of the players they are refereeing at the top level. The lower levels will be different Iâ€™m sure. But we arenâ€™t and I doubt very few are debating the mistakes made by a ref at Dover V Maidstone here. 

Think if it this way, if the player though on goal was lovren, would maguire have made the same tackle? I doubt it, a referee has to take all the variables into account imo. It was a tactical foul, the player made a choice based on who he was facing. The ref should make the same. Whether itâ€™s pace, or lively hood to finish a chance. The ref should account for it. The same as Iâ€™m sure happens with penalties, of a payer has a reputation a ref will think twice, or depending on if a midfielder hacks an opponent down and intent needs to be decided upon.
		
Click to expand...

But you can't have one set of rules for the top level and another for the lower leagues.

Anyway we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			But you can't have one set of rules for the top level and another for the lower leagues.

Anyway we will have to agree to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly whats happening now with VAR


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Why?

If the media was totally impartial i'd agree
		
Click to expand...

Maybe to do no more than explain a decision, at least try and help the fans understand and maybe stop some of the controversey.
I donâ€™t mean the media get to grill them or argue, just ask.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe to do no more than explain a decision, at least try and help the fans understand and maybe stop some of the controversey.
I donâ€™t mean the media get to grill them or argue, just ask.
		
Click to expand...

Nah thatll just cause more controversey when the fans dont get the decision  for them. 

Who regulates it? how many questions do they get? What type of questions? Can the answer be challenged? Theres too many variables to cause even more chaos. 

If a fan needs decisions explaining  then he or she needs to learn the rules. 

For me Sky need to remember they dont own football.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 1, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			But you can't have one set of rules for the top level and another for the lower leagues.

Anyway we will have to agree to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf I agree we shouldnâ€™t. But itâ€™s already happened on many things in football.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah thatll just cause more controversey when the fans dont get the decision  for them.

Who regulates it? how many questions do they get? What type of questions? Can the answer be challenged? Theres too many variables to cause even more chaos.

If a fan needs decisions explaining  then he or she needs to learn the rules.

For me Sky need to remember they dont own football.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s got nothing to do with fans not knowing the rules, itâ€™s understanding why the refs do or do not implement them.

BBC and BT are just as bad as Sky these days.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats exactly whats happening now with VAR
		
Click to expand...

That's correct but like it or not var will be here to stay and over time it should be rolled out to all leagues.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s got nothing to do with fans not knowing the rules, itâ€™s understanding why the refs do or do not implement them.

BBC and BT are just as bad as Sky these days.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is. If you need decisions explaining then clearly you dont know the rules. Theres only a couple of outcomes on every decision, we seem to forget that decisions are made in the refs opinion. Example, Maguires foul, its either a professional foul/red card or a foul/yellow card. I know in the refs opinion he thought the latter, that's it. 

Can you think of a decision that you didn't know why he'd given it?There cant be that many. 

BT/BBC are as bad but SKY seem to peddle controversey that bit more.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Refs have a tough job to do as it
is. i dont expect refs to get every call right but what i do expect is fairness and consistency. They have to make a decision in a split 2nd.

Positioning is key, example i was in the Kemlyn wednesday and thought Maguire was a sending off, Liverbirdie was on the kop and thought it was a yellow, we both seen the same challenge yet both had different opinions on it. We need to accept it and move on.

I think we need to clear out the poorer refs, the media and Sky/BT/BBC  need to stop questioning and over analysing every decision refs make. Its killing the game.

I dont think theres a bias from refs  towards  a club like there was in the 90/00's.
		
Click to expand...

We were on the halfway line and I thought it was a red.
We could see the whole situation and the CBS were not catching him.
But my take on professional ( unprofessional) fouls hasnâ€™t changed if you hack someone down nowhere near the ball it should be red.
Nothing to do where the ball goes ,covering etc. 
Maguire had a great game mom and knew what he was doing.

I just donâ€™t get a shirt pull in the box nothing 5 seconds later a shirt pull outside the box is a foul when the ref has seen both.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s got nothing to do with fans not knowing the rules, itâ€™s understanding why the refs do or do not implement them.

BBC and BT are just as bad as Sky these days.
		
Click to expand...

Back in the day when I first started playing hockey the umpires would join both teams in the bar after a game. The first 10 minutes or so were spent deconstructing decisions. They would explain why decisions were given, we would point out times where we thought the decision was wrong. The umpires would hold their hands up and smile if they accepted a wrong decision was made although most were right and we as players learnt more. The mantra was, we give decisions honestly, we try to get them right but we wont get them all right. It was beneficial to all parties and was a great experience for me starting out as  way of understanding officials. The best officials work with the players, the worst work against them. 

My point here is that it would benefit all, if like rugby for example, we understood why a decision has been made. We might not agree with it but if we knew the reasoning then fans would accept it more. Education during the game.........(I know what people would say, you can't mike up the refs, too much bad language etc but I think the benefit would outweight this and the language would soon change)


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Wonâ€™t happen in the prem .
But they should answer questions from the managers over a drink.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Back in the day when I first started playing hockey the umpires would join both teams in the bar after a game. The first 10 minutes or so were spent deconstructing decisions. They would explain why decisions were given, we would point out times where we thought the decision was wrong. The umpires would hold their hands up and smile if they accepted a wrong decision was made although most were right and we as players learnt more. The mantra was, we give decisions honestly, we try to get them right but we wont get them all right. It was beneficial to all parties and was a great experience for me starting out as  way of understanding officials. The best officials work with the players, the worst work against them. 

My point here is that it would benefit all, if like rugby for example, we understood why a decision has been made. We might not agree with it but if we knew the reasoning then fans would accept it more. Education during the game.........(I know what people would say, you can't mike up the refs, too much bad language etc but I think the benefit would outweight this and the language would soon change)
		
Click to expand...

Education during the game?? If you need educating during a game then i suggest you learn the rules and watch more football to understand how the game works. 

NOT you personallyðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Education during the game?? If you need educating during a game then i suggest you learn the rules and watch more football to understand how the game works.

NOT you personallyðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Either youâ€™re missing the point or Iâ€™m/we are not explaining ourselves properly, ie. Jags sent off in the 1st game of the season against Wolves, obviously the Ref believed he was correct, then we get the Ref explained at half time it was red because it was last man denying clear goal scoring opportunity, after the game it was because it was a dangerous tackle and not last man, same Ref has made different decisions since in same scenario, yes we understand the rules, but only if we get consistencey, why couldnâ€™t the Ref give his explanation, what harm would it do?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Education during the game?? If you need educating during a game then i suggest you learn the rules and watch more football to understand how the game works.

NOT you personallyðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Scary how many ex pro's working as pundits don't know the rules . You hear them often on the radio or tv getting something wrong with the occasional correction later on when the producer obviously whispers in their ear.

I am thinking more about explaining interpretations, many rules are not black and white as we know, it is how a ref interprets it at that moment. I saw Dermot Gallacher talking through some similar studs up tackles recently. He explained why some were red, some were yellow, which the refs got right etc. They were definitely interpretations. 

I think it works brilliantly in rugby, even when you don't agree with the end decision at least you know exactly why the decision has been made. I like that.

Appreciate the last sentence


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Refs have a tough job to do as it
is. i dont expect refs to get every call right but what i do expect is fairness and consistency. They have to make a decision in a split 2nd.

Positioning is key, example i was in the Kemlyn wednesday and thought Maguire was a sending off, Liverbirdie was on the kop and thought it was a yellow, we both seen the same challenge yet both had different opinions on it. We need to accept it and move on.

I think we need to clear out the poorer refs, the media and Sky/BT/BBC  need to stop questioning and over analysing every decision refs make. Its killing the game.

I dont think theres a bias from refs  towards  a club like there was in the 90/00's.
		
Click to expand...

You playing the "I go the match card".


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			We were on the halfway line and I thought it was a red.
We could see the whole situation and the CBS were not catching him.
But my take on professional ( unprofessional) fouls hasnâ€™t changed if you hack someone down nowhere near the ball it should be red.
Nothing to do where the ball goes ,covering etc.
Maguire had a great game mom and knew what he was doing.

I just donâ€™t get a shirt pull in the box nothing 5 seconds later a shirt pull outside the box is a foul when the ref has seen both.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see Maguire turn his back on the Mane goal like a big girls blouse.
Professional footballers who do this are bloody wimps.

My son got a volley full in his face last week,rubbed his cheek and carried on.

For that I would take the MoM off him


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			You playing the "I go the match card". 

Click to expand...

Stabbing one of your own


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2019)

If you guys think Premier League refs are bad, you should come and have a game in my Sunday League. Christ on a bike. They literally take anyone who's willing to do it I think. One time we had a player score the rebound of his own penalty after it was saved and the ref disallowed it because he thought rebounds weren't allowed.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091028417728966663


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Did you see Maguire turn his back on the Mane goal like a big girls blouse.
Professional footballers who do this are bloody wimps.

My son got a volley full in his face last week,rubbed his cheek and carried on.

For that I would take the MoM off him
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree with you but I also seen Koshelny for Arsenal last week take one in the Crown Jewels .
Made my eyes water with the memories ha.
I have had this over the years and can understand the reflex reaction.
Donâ€™t get me wrong if it was one of my team I would not be happy.
But taking mom of him for protecting his future dynasty seems harsh.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091028417728966663

Click to expand...

I would agree itâ€™s very unsportsmanlike.

Seem to remember couple of weeks ago someone never cut the grass on the pitch because they were playing Liverpool so it would stop the ball rolling and curtail our passing game. (Canâ€™t remember who)

The reason given was itâ€™s perfectly ok for any team to set the pitch as they see fit.

Donâ€™t think it worked Wednesday as it made it easier for the defence as well as they could predict the roll of the ball just as much as the attackers.
As proved as they defended very well!
The worst thing for a defender is the ball sticking in the water/snow.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			If you guys think Premier League refs are bad, you should come and have a game in my Sunday League. Christ on a bike. They literally take anyone who's willing to do it I think. One time we had a player score the rebound of his own penalty after it was saved and the ref disallowed it because he thought rebounds weren't allowed. 

Click to expand...

The abuse they get I am surprised you can get one.
I have done it in the past but not now I would end up decking one of the little p....!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't have any problem with Liverpool clearing the snow at one end. It's their home game, that's all part of home advantage. Same as our ball-boy who held on to the ball for a few seconds and Isaac Success earned a booking for slapping it out of his hands. It's just a bit of gamesmanship, nothing wrong with it.

I did think at the time though, the way Alisson was farting around with the ball in the first half, they'd have been well advised to clear his box as well!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't have any problem with Liverpool clearing the snow at one end. It's their home game, that's all part of home advantage. Same as our ball-boy who held on to the ball for a few seconds and Isaac Success earned a booking for slapping it out of his hands. It's just a bit of gamesmanship, nothing wrong with it.

I did think at the time though, the way Alisson was farting around with the ball in the first half, they'd have been well advised to clear his box as well!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I remember Jimmy Hill on motd blaming the ball boy for giving the ball back to Liverpool in the last min and we scored.
The poor lad got some stick in school the next day.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't have any problem with Liverpool clearing the snow at one end. It's their home game, that's all part of home advantage. Same as our ball-boy who held on to the ball for a few seconds and Isaac Success earned a booking for slapping it out of his hands. It's just a bit of gamesmanship, nothing wrong with it.

I did think at the time though, the way Alisson was farting around with the ball in the first half, they'd have been well advised to clear his box as well!
		
Click to expand...


If I was Isaac Success the little @@@@ would have been in row z and certainly not winking again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I remember Jimmy Hill on motd blaming the ball boy for giving the ball back to Liverpool in the last min and we scored.
The poor lad got some stick in school the next day.
		
Click to expand...

I remember that. That was naughty of him because it put pressure on the poor lad who had done nothing wrong, he was just doing what he was supposed to. Hill highlighted it as a sign of good sportsmanship but I remember watching it at home thinking the poor lad will get slaughtered by his mates, the school bullies and any other idiots near to him. Can you imagine the social media vitriol nowadays if that happened?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			If I was Isaac Success the little @@@@ would have been in row z and certainly not winking again.
		
Click to expand...

Aaand you would have been red carded.

Not to open a can of worms but I actually don't believe Success should have got a yellow for that. Ball boy is playing silly beggars and wasting time - fair enough. Slapping the ball out of his hand is a justified response. Punching him or something would be going too far obviously, but slapping the ball is fair game. I remember when Hazard got carded (was it a red?) a few years ago for 'kicking' a ball boy at Swansea, but the lad was actually lying on top of the ball, which is absolutely ridiculous behaviour, and Hazard was trying to kick it out from under him, which again I thought was fair enough. If the ball boy is dicking around he's got to expect something like that.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Seem to remember couple of weeks ago someone never cut the grass on the pitch because they were playing Liverpool so it would stop the ball rolling and curtail our passing game. (Canâ€™t remember who)
		
Click to expand...

Was Citeh. Not like they play a passing game is it


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Was Citeh. Not like they play a passing game is it 

Click to expand...

Was it thats very unlike City to spoil the oppositions game.

Noticed your sig.
Hopwood one of my faves.
Fitted for my Scotty there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I remember Jimmy Hill on motd blaming the ball boy for giving the ball back to Liverpool in the last min and we scored.
The poor lad got some stick in school the next day.
		
Click to expand...

Blackburn away, FA cup, i was there, but I dont like to talk about it......


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Either youâ€™re missing the point or Iâ€™m/we are not explaining ourselves properly, ie. Jags sent off in the 1st game of the season against Wolves, obviously the Ref believed he was correct, then we get the Ref explained at half time it was red because it was last man denying clear goal scoring opportunity, after the game it was because it was a dangerous tackle and not last man, same Ref has made different decisions since in same scenario, yes we understand the rules, but only if we get consistencey, why couldnâ€™t the Ref give his explanation, what harm would it do?
		
Click to expand...

Does the exact reason, like that you've just exampled, really matter??  it was the right decision. 

What harm would it do? it would cause further questioning and debating amongst other things.  Like i said if the media were completely impartial i'd think differently.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Scary how many ex pro's working as pundits don't know the rules . You hear them often on the radio or tv getting something wrong with the occasional correction later on when the producer obviously whispers in their ear.

I am thinking more about explaining interpretations, many rules are not black and white as we know, it is how a ref interprets it at that moment. I saw Dermot Gallacher talking through some similar studs up tackles recently. He explained why some were red, some were yellow, which the refs got right etc. They were definitely interpretations. 

I think it works brilliantly in rugby, even when you don't agree with the end decision at least you know exactly why the decision has been made. I like that.

Appreciate the last sentence 

Click to expand...

Did you see the newcastlev City game the other night?? Co-commentator ex pro moaning why the Aguero goal was disallowed and KDB booked ðŸ¤”

Explaing and interperating rules could be done as a seprate weekly show by an ex pro ref, not a current ref imo.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			You playing the "I go the match card". 

Click to expand...

Not quite....... 

Though ive been to over 330 Liverpool games in 7 different countries 12 cup finals blah blah blahðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Does the exact reason, like that you've just exampled, really matter??  it was the right decision.

What harm would it do? it would cause further questioning and debating amongst other things.  Like i said if the media were completely impartial i'd think differently.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s only the right decision if itâ€™s consistent, people have more issue with inconsistencey than anything else.
Changing the reasons for a sending off just comes across as them getting it wrong and then making it up to try and avoid looking silly.
If the ref from the other night simply come out and said from his angle Mane wasnâ€™t clear through on goal or whatever, as least the decision can be respected, regardless if we agree or not.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s only the right decision if itâ€™s consistent, people have more issue with inconsistencey than anything else.
Changing the reasons for a sending off just comes across as them getting it wrong and then making it up to try and avoid looking silly.
If the ref from the other night simply come out and said from his angle Mane wasnâ€™t clear through on goal or whatever, as least the decision can be respected, regardless if we agree or not.
		
Click to expand...

If theres 2 reasons to send a player off does it really really matter which one he uses? 

The decision is being respected. i dont agree with it but its been given and thats the end of it. Just because i dont agree with it doesnt mean im being disrespectful.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			If theres 2 reasons to send a player off does it really really matter which one he uses?

The decision is being respected. i dont agree with it but its been given and thats the end of it. Just because i dont agree with it doesnt mean im being disrespectful.
		
Click to expand...

No one is saying you or anyone else on here is being disrespectful, but like you say we need to sort the media out and if people knew why a decision was made or could ask why, it would go a long way in stopping all the media and fan frenzy we get after some of these decisions. Then we might get the Refs becoming a bit more consistent.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No one is saying you or anyone else on here is being disrespectful, but like you say we need to sort the media out and if people knew why a decision was made or could ask why, it would go a long way in stopping all the media and fan frenzy we get after some of these decisions. Then we might get the Refs becoming a bit more consistent.
		
Click to expand...


i was responding to the " at least the decision can be respected ". 

Imagine the media, klopp said" x y z" or atkinson says "a b c" Peps not happy with John moss blah blah blah, it'd cause major issues.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Aaand you would have been red carded.

Not to open a can of worms but I actually don't believe Success should have got a yellow for that. Ball boy is playing silly beggars and wasting time - fair enough. Slapping the ball out of his hand is a justified response. Punching him or something would be going too far obviously, but slapping the ball is fair game. I remember when Hazard got carded (was it a red?) a few years ago for 'kicking' a ball boy at Swansea, but the lad was actually lying on top of the ball, which is absolutely ridiculous behaviour, and Hazard was trying to kick it out from under him, which again I thought was fair enough. If the ball boy is dicking around he's got to expect something like that.
		
Click to expand...

That 'boy' was far from a boy age wise, and had said earlier that he would do this. As much as I dislike Chelsea, they should have been allowed to kick the proverbial out of him. Twice.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i was responding to the " at least the decision can be respected ".

Imagine the media, klopp said" x y z" or atkinson says "a b c" Peps not happy with John moss blah blah blah, it'd cause major issues.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, not saying it would be easy or even possible, just think thereâ€™s a veil of secrecy around referees that should be looked at.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Not quite.......

Though ive been to over 330 Liverpool games in 7 different countries 12 cup finals blah blah blahðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Is that all? Did you have a few gap years? Not even done a different continent. Pah.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No worries mate, not saying it would be easy or even possible, just think thereâ€™s a veil of secrecy around referees that should be looked at.

Click to expand...

IMO football in general needs to stop using/blaming/attacking refs, including managers, players, fans,media and explayers.

That said the standard needs to improve


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i was responding to the " at least the decision can be respected ".

Imagine the media, klopp said" x y z" or atkinson says "a b c" Peps not happy with John moss blah blah blah, it'd cause major issues.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with "he who can no longer quote me", I think that the refs should have to answer for their actions and may make them not bottle it as much.

Yes, we do know the rules in the main, but its not for them to explain the rules but more to explain some of their decisions and how they come up with them. I agree it could result in a media circus, but at present for the fantastic amounts the refs are paid, for them to be above explanation is wrong IMO.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i was responding to the " at least the decision can be respected ".

Imagine the media, klopp said" x y z" or atkinson says "a b c" Peps not happy with John moss blah blah blah, it'd cause major issues.
		
Click to expand...

Ferguson got away with it several times.
â€œ


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Was it thats very unlike City to spoil the oppositions game.

Noticed your sig.
Hopwood one of my faves.
Fitted for my Scotty there.
		
Click to expand...

Lol

Welcome over for a knock in warmer climes ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I agree with "he who can no longer quote me", I think that the refs should have to answer for their actions and may make them not bottle it as much.

Yes, we do know the rules in the main, but its not for them to explain the rules but more to explain some of their decisions and how they come up with them. I agree it could result in a media circus, but at present for the fantastic amounts the refs are paid, for them to be above explanation is wrong IMO.
		
Click to expand...

No other sport in the world has refs that explain their decisions, why football? how will that improve the game?  Refs speak to the managers after games, that should be the end. 

Eg; Atkinson comes out and says " i never gave a pen to Kieta because i thought he'd over ran the ball then fell after slight contact with Ndidi", what does that it matter after the game? its gone,  get over it. 

I'd like to get back to the days of not knowing the refs name!! 
The quality of refs needs to better though.

That ignore list must be nearly full nowðŸ˜€


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Lol

Welcome over for a knock in warmer climes ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yes deffo I love Hopwood .
I will do you a return at Grange.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No other sport in the world has refs that explain their decisions, why football? how will that improve the game?  Refs speak to the managers after games, that should be the end.

Eg; Atkinson comes out and says " i never gave a pen to Kieta because i thought he'd over ran the ball then fell after slight contact with Ndidi", what does that it matter after the game? its gone,  get over it.

I'd like to get back to the days of not knowing the refs name!!
The quality of refs needs to better though.

That ignore list must be nearly full nowðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

American Football ref explains what the penalty is for to the stadium from centre of pitch.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			American Football ref explains what the penalty is for to the stadium from centre of pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not a proper sport though is it, fellas in tight lycra kecks squatting infont of one another is more like that weird kinky sex game Liverbirdie plays ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats not a proper sport though is it, fellas in tight lycra kecks squatting infont of one another is more like that weird kinky sex game Liverbirdie plays ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Really think we need more info?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No other sport in the world has refs that explain their decisions, why football? how will that improve the game?  Refs speak to the managers after games, that should be the end.

Eg; Atkinson comes out and says " i never gave a pen to Kieta because i thought he'd over ran the ball then fell after slight contact with Ndidi", what does that it matter after the game? its gone,  get over it.

I'd like to get back to the days of not knowing the refs name!!
The quality of refs needs to better though.

That ignore list must be nearly full nowðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

I just want my pound of flesh.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats not a proper sport though is it, fellas in tight lycra kecks squatting infont of one another is more like that weird kinky sex game Liverbirdie plays ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Sumos in trackies - whats not to like?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Really think we need more info?
		
Click to expand...

 ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®ðŸ¤®


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I just want my pound of flesh. 

Click to expand...

You've had enough ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091411452433481729
Walker should be ashamed of himself. 
Imagine having a bit of banter ðŸ˜’


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Really think we need more info?
		
Click to expand...

I really think we don't


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No other sport in the world has refs that explain their decisions, why football? how will that improve the game?  Refs speak to the managers after games, that should be the end.

Eg; Atkinson comes out and says " i never gave a pen to Kieta because i thought he'd over ran the ball then fell after slight contact with Ndidi", what does that it matter after the game? its gone,  get over it.

I'd like to get back to the days of not knowing the refs name!!
The quality of refs needs to better though.

That ignore list must be nearly full nowðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Rugby are micâ€™d up, you hear them discuss and justify decisions during the game.

Whether itâ€™s the media or fans or the FAâ€™s fault, but it certainly seems the standard of top class referees is in decline.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Rugby are micâ€™d up, you hear them discuss and justify decisions during the game.

Whether itâ€™s the media or fans or the FAâ€™s fault, but it certainly seems the standard of top class referees is in decline.
		
Click to expand...

Is it in decline or are they just analysed more? Has there been a golden age of refereeing? Can't help but thinking the speed of the game now and the 20 different cameras at each game is making it harder than ever and exposing errors that no one would have picked up on before.

Incidentally I'm not claiming they are the best group ever but I don't think they are the worst either. I think Michael Oliver is right up there alongside other past top refs and the others are comparable with past groups.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is it in decline or are they just analysed more? Has there been a golden age of refereeing? Can't help but thinking the speed of the game now and the 20 different cameras at each game is making it harder than ever and exposing errors that no one would have picked up on before.
		
Click to expand...

Then you could argue the FA/FIFA/UEFA have failed to protect them then or introduce measures to help them, look at the useless extra officials behind the goal line in Europe or the farce over VAR and when it should or should not be used or in which matches.
Only my opinion, but it seems itâ€™s the same Referees are involved in controversey most of the time.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes but when yo go the game, believe me your sense of injustice from a bad ref decision is magnified a lot more, than just sat in front of the telly, and I include me in this for when I watch the away games on the telly these days.


30 minutes later , your onto "whats for tea, missus", whereby when your at the match the whole journey home (whether 30 minutes or 5 hours gives you time to stew on it, and it affects your weekend a lot more. Especially when trophies, relegation, champions league places are up for grabs. Yes, Liverpool fans are a bit more desperate at the moment - wouldnt you be if you were in a genuine title race after 30 years of being used to it very season.

Not a dig on non-matchgoing fans, but believe me, you have it a lot easier.
		
Click to expand...

Only just catching up on the thread, had to reply to this.

If we lose to West Ham on Monday and City have closed the gap to 2 points. Will it be easier on you cos you didnâ€™t go the game? 

Will you be asking your mrs â€˜whatâ€™s for supperâ€™? And getting on with life, or will be be gutted like the match goers till the next game?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Only just catching up on the thread, had to reply to this.

If we lose to West Ham on Monday and City have closed the gap to 2 points. Will it be easier on you cos you didnâ€™t go the game?

Will you be asking your mrs â€˜whatâ€™s for supperâ€™? And getting on with life, or will be be gutted like the match goers till the next game?
		
Click to expand...

And if that happens, City play next wednesday and you could be 1 point behind them or if they loose today and you beat West Ham and they loose midweek you could be 8 points ahead or if you both draw etc etc......... effects everyone the same regardless if youâ€™re a match goer or not, what if youâ€™re a season ticket holder and you canâ€™t go the next game because your ill or on holiday, will supper fix it for you as well. 

Now a serious question for you Dave, forget Everton and Liverpool, upto to moving to Scotland then Spain, Hobbit was a season ticket holder at the Boro for years and years, are you saying he now cares less or gets affected differently because he doesnâ€™t go the games?

Edit: I 100% agree there is nothing better than being at a game.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			And if that happens, City play next wednesday and you could be 1 point behind them or if they loose today and you beat West Ham and they loose midweek you could be 8 points ahead or if you both draw etc etc......... effects everyone the same regardless if youâ€™re a match goer or not, what if youâ€™re a season ticket holder and you canâ€™t go the next game because your ill or on holiday, will supper fix it for you as well. 

Now a serious question for you Dave, forget Everton and Liverpool, upto to moving to Scotland then Spain, Hobbit was a season ticket holder at the Boro for years and years, are you saying he now cares less or gets affected differently because he doesnâ€™t go the games?

Edit: I 100% agree there is nothing better than being at a game.
		
Click to expand...

I was a season ticket holder at saints from aged 6-24. For the next 5 years I'd go to approx 10 games a season. Now it's only 2/3 a season. I can categorically say that I get less stressed about football. 

It used to ruin my whole weekend. Now it's maybe the afternoon. That could be a change of priorities tbf. I remember when we got promoted and went ahead 2 weeks in a row against city and Utd only to lose to late winners. Both times I was at work and was gutted, but as soon as I got home my daughter came and cuddled me and I kinda forgot about it. 

If I was still a season ticket holder, I'd have been at the pub and falling deeper into the pit imo. Wouldnt have seen her until the morning. I think that we can all care as much or little whether we are macth goers or not BUT if you are at the game then it will generally take you a little longer to get over it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I was a season ticket holder at saints from aged 6-24. For the next 5 years I'd go to approx 10 games a season. Now it's only 2/3 a season. I can categorically say that I get less stressed about football.

It used to ruin my whole weekend. Now it's maybe the afternoon. That could be a change of priorities tbf. I remember when we got promoted and went ahead 2 weeks in a row against city and Utd only to lose to late winners. Both times I was at work and was gutted, but as soon as I got home my daughter came and cuddled me and I kinda forgot about it.

If I was still a season ticket holder, I'd have been at the pub and falling deeper into the pit imo. Wouldnt have seen her until the morning. I think that we can all care as much or little whether we are macth goers or not BUT if you are at the game then it will generally take you a little longer to get over it.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve missed the point, Iâ€™ve agreed on numerous occassions the match goer has more invested in the match, whether that be financial or emotional, but, imo, it doesnâ€™t mean their opinion is any more valid than an armchair supporter.
Does a Saints fan with their first season ticket have the right to an opinion more than you?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™ve missed the point, Iâ€™ve agreed on numerous occassions the match goer has more invested in the match, whether that be financial or emotional, but, imo, it doesnâ€™t mean their opinion is any more valid than an armchair supporter.
Does a Saints fan with their first season ticket have the right to an opinion more than you?
		
Click to expand...

The comment that I responded to, you made no mention of opinions. You said, and I quote *â€Hobbit was a season ticket holder at the Boro for years and years, are you saying he now cares less or gets affected differently because he doesnâ€™t go the games?â€*

So in answer to the question in regards opinions, I believe a match goer or tv viewer is entitled to their opinion and either should be respected. *But *I would expect a slightly more passionate and sometimes less reasonable one from someone sat in the pub after the game than someone who goes to a match once in a blue moon, or never at all. 

I canâ€™t speak for hobbit, but as I said about me, as I moved away from match going. The impact of the game on my life certianly lessened.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The comment that I responded to, you made no mention of opinions. You said, and I quote *â€Hobbit was a season ticket holder at the Boro for years and years, are you saying he now cares less or gets affected differently because he doesnâ€™t go the games?â€*

So in answer to the question in regards opinions, I believe a match goer or tv viewer is entitled to their opinion and either should be respected. *But *I would expect a slightly more passionate and sometimes less reasonable one from someone sat in the pub after the game than someone who goes to a match once in a blue moon, or never at all.

I canâ€™t speak for hobbit, but as I said about me, as I moved away from match going. The impact of the game on my life certianly lessened.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not getting in to this again, Daveâ€™s post was in response to the discussion I had with LB and is confusing if took in isolation, to say one fans opinion is more valid than an other is wrong imo and itâ€™s just as wrong to say the effect a match can have on somebody can be sorted by one being asked whatâ€™s for supper.

Given a choice between someone like yourself and your opinion on football from your armchair and a match goer that constantly films themselves on ipad and iphones, I know which one Iâ€™d rather listen to.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m not getting in to this again, Daveâ€™s post was in response to the discussion I had with LB and is confusing if took in isolation, to say one fans opinion is more valid than an other is wrong imo and itâ€™s just as wrong to say the effect a match can have on somebody can be sorted by one being asked whatâ€™s for supper.

Given a choice between someone like yourself and your opinion on football from your armchair and *a match goer that constantly films themselves on ipad and iphones, I know which one Iâ€™d rather listen to.*

Click to expand...

Fortunately St Mary's isn't to bad for this latest lot. When I was last at Old Trafford I reckon it must have accou red for 5/10% of supporters I saw. Granted that was versus us so maybe it was easier for fans(not supporters) to get tickets.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 2, 2019)

I donâ€™t go to every match now but I do think the bad decisions are worse if you are there.
Itâ€™s usually made worse when you watch the replays at home and that just prolongs the agony.
But itâ€™s part of your ticket price to have a good moan and get it off your chest.
Just donâ€™t expect any sympathy on here!!!
Same as golf


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I donâ€™t go to every match now but I do think the bad decisions are worse if you are there.
Itâ€™s usually made worse when you watch the replays at home and that just prolongs the agony.
But itâ€™s part of your ticket price to have a good moan and get it off your chest.
Just donâ€™t expect any sympathy on here!!!
Same as golf
		
Click to expand...

When you get home and you see the  bad decision was actually a good decision how does that make you feel?
Us armchair supporters got over it instantly with the 20 replays from 10 different angles. 

Just to clarify, I do not have any disagreement that it is far better to go to a match than watch it on the TV, I take my hat off to those who are able, for whatever reasons, to follow their team, I can honestly say Iâ€™m jealous, however, what I wonâ€™t do is put the opinion of the match goer above that of the teleclapper, unless it was about atmosphere etc. All opinions are welcomed whether we agree or not.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Paul an Dave: 

For want of my limited vocabulary (we canâ€™t all be tashy ðŸ˜œ) 

You both are going nowhere in the league. Id be more gutted at losing cup games than whoever yous play today.

Liverpool are going for our first title in donkeys. To say match goers are more affected is ludicrous. As soon as I seen Cityâ€™s result the other day my arse went, all day wed I was a bag of nerves. 

Yous tell me how that differs from actually goin to Anfield to see the game?   

I think a lot has to depend on who youre playing and what your playing for. If youâ€™ve lost a game to stay 8th, then yeah I guess itâ€™d hurt a non match goer a little less


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Paul an Dave:

For want of my limited vocabulary (we canâ€™t all be tashy ðŸ˜œ)

You both are going nowhere in the league. Id be more gutted at losing cup games than whoever yous play today.

Liverpool are going for our first title in donkeys. To say match goers are more affected is ludicrous. As soon as I seen Cityâ€™s result the other day my arse went, all day wed I was a bag of nerves.

Yous tell me how that differs from actually goin to Anfield to see the game?  

I think a lot has to depend on who youre playing and what your playing for. If youâ€™ve lost a game to stay 8th, then yeah I guess itâ€™d hurt a non match goer a little less
		
Click to expand...

Nope, we all wish we were Lpoolâ€™s position right now, but that has nothing to do how I feel about Everton playing Wolves.

So I take it fellow LPool fans on here that arenâ€™t able to go the game donâ€™t understand either or didnâ€™t have the same reaction to you when they saw the City result?

Again, I agree nothing beats going to the actual game, but there is life outside the top 6.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Paul an Dave:

For want of my limited vocabulary (we canâ€™t all be tashy ðŸ˜œ)

You both are going nowhere in the league. Id be more gutted at losing cup games than whoever yous play today.

Liverpool are going for our first title in donkeys. To say match goers are more affected is ludicrous. As soon as I seen Cityâ€™s result the other day my arse went, all day wed I was a bag of nerves.

Yous tell me how that differs from actually goin to Anfield to see the game?  

I think a lot has to depend on who youre playing and what your playing for. If youâ€™ve lost a game to stay 8th, then yeah I guess itâ€™d hurt a non match goer a little less
		
Click to expand...

Swap the occasional title battle with a decade of relegation battles mate. I get scenarios can effect you. 

Remember I live in the south where there are quite a few lads with scouse n Manc granddads who tell us they're massive fans. 

Trust me. Non of them get worked up like you picture it.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Think youâ€™ve crossed wires Paul. I rarely go the game anymore. Less than a hand full a season. Iâ€™m not affected any less than when I was goin.

Also, when I was going it was mainly away matches. Would I be gutted about them an not give a duck about the home games Iâ€™d miss? Crazy talk

I reckon there not much going on between 7th+15th Iâ€™d say...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Think youâ€™ve crossed wires Paul. I rarely go the game anymore. Less than a hand full a season. Iâ€™m not affected any less than when I was goin.

Also, when I was going it was mainly away matches. Would I be gutted about them an not give a duck about the home games Iâ€™d miss? Crazy talk

I reckon there not much going on between 7th+15th Iâ€™d say...
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll agree to disagree mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			And if that happens, City play next wednesday and you could be 1 point behind them or if they loose today and you beat West Ham and they loose midweek you could be 8 points ahead or if you both draw etc etc......... effects everyone the same regardless if youâ€™re a match goer or not, what if youâ€™re a season ticket holder and you canâ€™t go the next game because your ill or on holiday, will supper fix it for you as well. 

Now a serious question for you Dave, forget Everton and Liverpool, upto to moving to Scotland then Spain, Hobbit was a season ticket holder at the Boro for years and years, are you saying he now cares less or gets affected differently because he doesnâ€™t go the games?

Edit: I 100% agree there is nothing better than being at a game.
		
Click to expand...


Bump for Pedro ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			When you get home and you see the  bad decision was actually a good decision how does that make you feel?
Us armchair supporters got over it instantly with the 20 replays from 10 different angles. 

Just to clarify, I do not have any disagreement that it is far better to go to a match than watch it on the TV, I take my hat off to those who are able, for whatever reasons, to follow their team, I can honestly say Iâ€™m jealous, however, what I wonâ€™t do is put the opinion of the match goer above that of the teleclapper, unless it was about atmosphere etc. All opinions are welcomed whether we agree or not.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a tough one but if a ref gets it right and gets the praise then he should be questioned for getting it wrong.
But most of us only remember the bad ones !

Thatâ€™s why a neutral prob sees more into decisions as no bias!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2019)

On a theme of refs, Andre Marriner is having a very quiet, calm and fine day. Effectively anonymous ðŸ‘

Watching Lamela, another of those players who would be so much better if he occasionally used his other foot. Painfully one footed.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 2, 2019)

Have to admit, Tottenham fans not the most vocal to try and lift their team.
We only sang after we scored.
There was more noise from the Toon Army, they are great supporters and a credit to their club


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 2, 2019)

Just watching Final Score, I see Garth Crooks is still turning into a Sontaran! ðŸ˜®


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 2, 2019)

Anyone seen my passport?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 2, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2019)

Haven't seen any highlights of read any reviews. Has there been a new directive issued. Seems a high amount pen's during the matches.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2019)

Spurs ain't doing bad to say they don't have Kane and didn't buy anyone


----------



## Jensen (Feb 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Spurs ain't doing bad to say they don't have Kane and didn't buy anyone 

Click to expand...

Not bad considering we're a ONE man team ðŸ˜®


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Haven't seen any highlights of read any reviews. Has there been a new directive issued. Seems a high amount pen's during the matches.
		
Click to expand...

No complaints with the Wolves one, absolute stonewall.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Not bad considering we're a ONE man team ðŸ˜®
		
Click to expand...

Someone needs to inform the other Spurs lad that they are meant to roll over when he is not there ðŸ˜. They haven't read the memo.


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Just watching Final Score, I see Garth Crooks is still turning into a Sontaran! ðŸ˜®
		
Click to expand...

Had to google Sontaran ..................................... I'm glad I did!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Back to normality and hoped with Zaha missing we could have nicked something but another defeat and we're now toast along with Huddersfield


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Only just catching up on the thread, had to reply to this.

If we lose to West Ham on Monday and City have closed the gap to 2 points. Will it be easier on you cos you didnâ€™t go the game?

Will you be asking your mrs â€˜whatâ€™s for supperâ€™? And getting on with life, or will be be gutted like the match goers till the next game?
		
Click to expand...

I will be gutted, but not as much as if I was there (would be double-gutted). Still another difference again to people who dont go at all, IMO.

I think another thing can be age. It hurts a lot more when your younger, but as you get older you learn to deal with it better, or put it in perspective more.

Not having supper, still on my diet.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™ve missed the point, Iâ€™ve agreed on numerous occassions the match goer has more invested in the match, whether that be financial or emotional, but, imo, it doesnâ€™t mean their opinion is any more valid than an armchair supporter.
Does a Saints fan with their first season ticket have the right to an opinion more than you?
		
Click to expand...

And again, soft lad, where have I (or anyone) said that their opinion is less valid?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Paul an Dave:

For want of my limited vocabulary (we canâ€™t all be tashy ðŸ˜œ)

You both are going nowhere in the league. Id be more gutted at losing cup games than whoever yous play today.

Liverpool are going for our first title in donkeys. To say match goers are more affected is ludicrous. As soon as I seen Cityâ€™s result the other day my arse went, all day wed I was a bag of nerves.

Yous tell me how that differs from actually goin to Anfield to see the game? 

I think a lot has to depend on who youre playing and what your playing for. If youâ€™ve lost a game to stay 8th, then yeah I guess itâ€™d hurt a non match goer a little less
		
Click to expand...

Why is it ludicrous?

If it was ludicrous, you would be saying the opposite and advocating that non-match goers suffer more then.

I havent said that all match-goers suffer more than non-match goers, and mine was a generalisation.

It stemmed from LT saying something along the lines of "oh just accept a refs decision, and look to blame your own players instead" - I say, you walk out of the Gwladys street after 95 minutes when a ref has not given/given a pen or dodgy goal in the injury time. I stand by that. I didnt say that any blue watching at home wouldnt also be shouting at the telly, but said that generally your emotions are magnified when at the match, or in the aftermath.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2019)

I think the ref needs to explain why Burnley didnâ€™t get a pen there.
And to book him.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why is it ludicrous?

If it was ludicrous, you would be saying the opposite and advocating that non-match goers suffer more then.

I havent said that all match-goers suffer more than non-match goers, and mine was a generalisation.

It stemmed from LT saying something along the lines of "oh just accept a refs decision, and look to blame your own players instead" - I say, you walk out of the Gwladys street after 95 minutes when a ref has not given/given a pen or dodgy goal in the injury time. I stand by that. I didnt say that any blue watching at home wouldnt also be shouting at the telly, but said that generally your emotions are magnified when at the match, or in the aftermath.
		
Click to expand...

You said non match goers ask their mrs whatâ€™s for tea 10 mins after the game.

By your own admission, you donâ€™t do aways anymore. Does Liverpool losing at home hurt more to you than losing away?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			You said non match goers ask their mrs whatâ€™s for tea 10 mins after the game.

By your own admission, you donâ€™t do aways anymore. Does Liverpool losing at home hurt more to you than losing away?
		
Click to expand...

Lets get this right.

You've said that saying match goers get affected more is ludicrous - so by definition, your saying that non-match goers get affected more? If not, why is it ludicrous?

Youve been the match and all over with the reds - who are the most passionate reds you know? Chris whit, Big bernie, Johnny mac, Ian the screw, Osty, Taggy and a lot of the other "irregulars", or 6 fellas in the boozer who havent seen Anfield for 20 years? I know what my answer would be.

Does Liverpool losing at home hurt more to you than losing away - it hurts more when at the match whether at home or away. Other things can have an affect like losing to the blues and United hurts more than losing to Wolves and Arsenal for instance. If we lost the league in the final game, that would be the most hurtful, no matter who its against.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Iâ€™ve never said non match goers get affected more than those who go the game? 

What I know is, Iâ€™ve been a match goer and now Iâ€™m not. I donâ€™t feel it anymore or less than when I did go. I just feel it.

09 was my best year of going the game, Fulham away being the best league away Iâ€™ve ever been. 

Will I get that high sitting in a boozer with mates an me arl fella again if we come close? Yeah you better believe it! ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™ve never said non match goers get affected more than those who go the game?

What I know is, Iâ€™ve been a match goer and now Iâ€™m not. I donâ€™t feel it anymore or less than when I did go. I just feel it.

09 was my best year of going the game, Fulham away being the best league away Iâ€™ve ever been.

Will I get that high sitting in a boozer with mates an me arl fella again if we come close? Yeah you better believe it! ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Course it will because its been 30 years since, even listening on the stereogramme would be awesome. Its the more mundane matches that are the litmus test.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Really dont like the side Emerys picked today (like a broken record haha), setting up and speaking as if were lambs to the slaughter (guess he expects to be when you see his record against Pep), all our creativity sat on the bench again


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Really dont like the side Emerys picked today (like a broken record haha), setting up and speaking as if were lambs to the slaughter (guess he expects to be when you see his record against Pep), all our creativity sat on the bench again
		
Click to expand...

What's Iwobi doing there???

I put my bets on then went to put kettle on returned to see the goal.... I had aguero fgs @13/5  and Aguero 5 nil  @64/1ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			What's Iwobi doing there???

I put my bets on then went to put kettle on returned to see the goal.... I had aguero fgs @13/5 ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Wearing a shirt he shouldnt be whilst Ramsey Ozil and Suarez sit on the bench

Dont get me started on Mustaphi either!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Wearing a shirt he shouldnt be whilst Ramsey Ozil and Suarez sit on the bench

Dont get me started on Mustaphi either!
		
Click to expand...

At least hes gone with lac/aub front duo.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			At least hes gone with lac/aub front duo.
		
Click to expand...

yeah with absolutely no supply, theyre just gonna chase shadows all day


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Wearing a shirt he shouldnt be whilst Ramsey Ozil and Suarez sit on the bench

Dont get me started on Mustaphi either!
		
Click to expand...

i can only think he gets a game for his pace.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			At least hes gone with lac/aub front duo.
		
Click to expand...

Pointless with a lack of creativity behind them


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			yeah with absolutely no supply, theyre just gonna chase shadows all day
		
Click to expand...

Iwobi may trip over and inadvertently put one of them in.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

ooooo game on.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

BOOOM!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Pointless with a lack of creativity behind them
		
Click to expand...

I was scared about playing the 2 of them at Anfield - they played one and done nothing.

I know what you mean, but you generally need good finishers. You can maybe get away with starting a solid midfield and changing it later.

I wouldnt start with Ozil though, away at a top 6 team. Ramsey I would.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2019)

Come on Arsenal! - Sorry, Jurgen.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was scared about playing the 2 of them at Anfield - they played one and done nothing.

I know what you mean, but you generally need good finishers. You can maybe get away with starting a solid midfield and changing it later.

I wouldnt start with Ozil though, away at a top 6 team. Ramsey I would.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal's midfield isnt solid though!!

Ramseys  too good for Arsenal's bench.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Arsenal's midfield isnt solid though!!

Ramseys  too good for Arsenal's bench.
		
Click to expand...

too good for us full stop sadly


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			too good for us full stop sadly
		
Click to expand...

At least you've got your Arsenal back ðŸ˜‰


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Guendozi and Torreira getting a foothold in midfield here, Guendozi def getting better game by game.

Very surprised City have left Sane out, so vulnerable on that side but City not exposing it at all as yet


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Arsenal's midfield isnt solid though!!

Ramseys  too good for Arsenal's bench.
		
Click to expand...

The're never solid, but always more solid without Ozil in it.

They retain posession and tackle, or at least better than when we went to city for the 1st half.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2019)

fundy said:



			Guendozi and Torreira getting a foothold in midfield here, Guendozi def getting better game by game.

Very surprised City have left Sane out, so vulnerable on that side but City not exposing it at all as yet
		
Click to expand...

Yep it was a bit strange not to play Sane against Liechstiner - the two guys in the middle are starting to frustrate and annoy the City midfield , and they are scared of the two guys up top


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

and now they have exploited it lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2019)

That was classy. Arsenal had stifled them pretty well up to that point.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 3, 2019)

Didnâ€™t see the game but listened to it on the radio,not a vintage performance but a good result.

Just listening to Ole giving a press conference is a breath of fresh air.
Certainly tells it as he sees it and never slates a player just praises,surely a cert for full time manager.

Looking forward to Arsenal tv god they are poor.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Well that could have been worse

Actually a few encouraging signs there in the first half, less so after the break. Guendozi and Torreira looks a decent enough partnership (especially if it means Xhakas not in there!), great to see Koscielny and Monreal back, were far better with them in the team. Leno made a few nice saves too, jury still out there mind.

The downside is the unbalanced selection and the lack of a proper creative player in the side, not surprising the front 2 spent the day chasing shadows. Sooner were shot of the likes of Mustaphi and Lichsteiner the better too


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Looking forward to Arsenal tv god they are poor.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.

So much better than Wengers Arsenal though eh Fundy? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 3, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Me too.

So much better than Wengers Arsenal though eh Fundy? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Hi Sean hope your well.
Donâ€™t rate your new manager at all mate


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Me too.

So much better than Wengers Arsenal though eh Fundy? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Look what the cats dragged in lol

Didnt fancy posting whilst they were on a winning spell before xmas no?

Better than Wengers most recent incarnation, yeah they are actually. Doesnt help the new manager is completely hamstrung in the tfr market because of the awful deals the Board signed whilst waiting for Wenger to make his mind up for 18 months either.

Jurys defintely still out on Emery, but there are some green shoots of hope that had long since died under Wenger. Whether hes the right man long term is still to be decided (I expect no though), that Wengers time was more than over has defintely been confirmed


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi Sean hope your well.
Donâ€™t rate your new manager at all mate
		
Click to expand...

Yeah not too bad thanks mate.

Heâ€™s OK but the manager was never the problem, peopleâ€™s expectations were lol.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Yeah not too bad thanks mate.

Heâ€™s OK but the manager was never the problem, peopleâ€™s expectations were lol.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back SeanðŸ‘ðŸ‘

New year, same old Sawtooth ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Me too.

So much better than Wengers Arsenal though eh Fundy? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Hi Sean, it's been a while, I hope you've been keeping well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

Welcome back Sean

Another dug out win for United. Solskjaer is definitely getting results even if they aren't always stylish. Winning ugly is what's needed at times and he has got them playing some nice football but also got them rolling their sleeves up and digging points out.

Arsenal looked so leggy in the second half at the Etihad. Are they really moving forward after Wenger? There seems to be a number of positions they still look weak in. City seemed happy to kill off the game and take their feet off the gas after the third. Was it handball from Aguero?


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2019)

Crazy that all of a sudden United are up to 5th and only 2 points behind Chelsea in 4th. Solskjaer's position as favourite to get the job permanently getting stronger every week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Crazy that all of a sudden United are up to 5th and only 2 points behind Chelsea in 4th. Solskjaer's position as favourite to get the job permanently getting stronger every week.
		
Click to expand...

I think he deserves a shot based on results alone but will United not look for a big name to come in? Surely Solskjaer is a cheap option (given all the payments they've made to settle contracts in the last few years) and he's doing a job. I wonder if he'll be able to attract big names. That would be my only concern


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Welcome back SeanðŸ‘ðŸ‘

New year, same old Sawtooth ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see youâ€™re OK Stu , have Klopps Liverpool won anything whilst Iâ€™ve been away? ðŸ˜—


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Glad to see youâ€™re OK Stu , have Klopps Liverpool won anything whilst Iâ€™ve been away? ðŸ˜—
		
Click to expand...

Yeah heâ€™s won the â€œtop of the league at Christmasâ€ trophy ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

Didnâ€™t Wenger win that a few times ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2019)

Well that was an odd un. Not a vintage performance at all. But I will Take the three points. Watching Arsenal couldn't help think there is something missing. How Ramsey is left to rot on the bench is beyond me.
Looking forward to MOTD. Saw Agueros third and thought he fell on it. Wasn't until they never showed a replay of the goal on the screens and a guy behind me said he handled it. Flippin cold again.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Well that was an odd un. Not a vintage performance at all. But I will Take the three points. Watching Arsenal couldn't help think there is something missing. How Ramsey is left to rot on the bench is beyond me.
Looking forward to *MOTD. Saw Agueros third and thought he fell on it. Wasn't until they never showed a replay of the goal on the screens and a guy behind me said he handled it*. Flippin cold again.
		
Click to expand...

Small things eh BobðŸ˜‰


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Small things eh BobðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

You got an editor in the booth not showing replays that help City.
Tut tut.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Small things eh BobðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Can't be, I was categorically told they don't happen, but not one to disagree with you. I will cancel Agueros third out. Ooops it was still 2-1. Won't talk about Agueros pull back that was a little thing not a small thing ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like theyâ€™ve found that poor fellas plane in the Channel. Awful even though it was expected.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Looks like theyâ€™ve found that poor fellas plane in the Channel. Awful even though it was expected.
		
Click to expand...

I think in time it will be somewhat of a relief to his family that at least he's been found and they can lay him to rest properly.

Terrible tragedy.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 3, 2019)

ger147 said:



			I think in time it will be somewhat of a relief to his family that at least he's been found and they can lay him to rest properly.

Terrible tragedy.
		
Click to expand...

Hasnâ€™t been said if any bodies have been located with the wreckage


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			Look what the cats dragged in lol

Didnt fancy posting whilst they were on a winning spell before xmas no?

Better than Wengers most recent incarnation, yeah they are actually. Doesnt help the new manager is completely hamstrung in the tfr market because of the awful deals the Board signed whilst waiting for Wenger to make his mind up for 18 months either.

Jurys defintely still out on Emery, but there are some green shoots of hope that had long since died under Wenger. Whether hes the right man long term is still to be decided (I expect no though), that Wengers time was more than over has defintely been confirmed
		
Click to expand...

This ones going to run and run.

Welcome back Sean.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Hasnâ€™t been said if any bodies have been located with the wreckage
		
Click to expand...

Apparently under water footage shows one body in the wreckage for definite


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Apparently under water footage shows one body in the wreckage for definite
		
Click to expand...

Good news for the relatives in as much as they can grieve and say goodbye with their loved one rather than not finding them


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Good news for the relatives in as much as they can grieve and say goodbye with their loved one rather than not finding them
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure they'd consider it good news but it's probably better than no news.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 4, 2019)

Thatâ€™s another shocker from the officials.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2019)

Well the linesman has had a shocker ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2019)

How the hell can the linesman not see that,terrible


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s another shocker from the officials.
		
Click to expand...

Disgraceful considering it was under his nose 

When itâ€™s close call then fair enough but almost 2 yards under your nose? Should have gone to spec savers


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2019)

Good hammers deserve that


----------



## GG26 (Feb 4, 2019)

Good for my fantasy team, but what a shocking decision by the linesman.
Great equaliser though, just like that Argentina free kick in the 1998 World Cup.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Good hammers deserve that
		
Click to expand...

Just need a handball goal to even out the poor officiating .. 1-0 the correct score if you donâ€™t count the cheating ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 4, 2019)

Linesman looking at lallana to see if ball had gone out of play. Got to say great footwork by lallana to make the pass.

Bring in VARðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Linesman looking at lallana to see if ball had gone out of play. Got to say great footwork by lallana to make the pass.

Bring in VARðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Terrible excuse isnâ€™t it.. if he canâ€™t see that he shouldnâ€™t be in the job lol


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 4, 2019)

Ref needs to make the call.  From that angle it's hard to look at both positions. 

Strange that no one appeals for it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Ref needs to make the call.  From that angle it's hard to look at both positions.

Strange that no one appeals for it.
		
Click to expand...

He also needs to remember he has cards available.. some proper fouls going in here

What a miss by rice

Whatâ€™s happened to Liverpoolâ€™s defence


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well the linesman has had a shocker ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely appalling. With that and their dodgy penalties I'm starting to think Klopp has paid off all the officials.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Absolutely appalling. With that and their dodgy penalties I'm starting to think Klopp has paid off all the officials.
		
Click to expand...

With VAR this season those 9 pens liverpool have had would be 2.. and the goal today wouldnâ€™t stand.. title wouldnâ€™t be in sight


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Lol this Lino is awful..... canâ€™t even spot when their inside now!


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Terrible excuse isnâ€™t it.. if he canâ€™t see that he shouldnâ€™t be in the job lol
		
Click to expand...

We need a linesman cam so we can see what he sees. I think itâ€™s unfortunate that he ended up being so close to lallana so donâ€™t really think he could see Milner. Can he really take a chance and flag Milner offside if he is guessing (even if he would have been correct in this instance). Ultimately he got the decision wrong though and Iâ€™m sure he will get stick for it at half time andon here for the next 48 hours.

Iâ€™ve always wondered why there isnâ€™t a linesman on both sides of the pitch, so two on each half. That would have really helped here as the opposite side would have easily seen the offside.

Would that have fallen into the clear and obvious error that VAR will be used for next year? Kinda surprised the West Ham players didnâ€™t complain more


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2019)

Shocker from the linesman. At least three clear mistakes and one of which cost a goal. We have moaned on here about the quality of the refereeing in the PL but surely the linesmen have to do their job and too many seem to be getting offside wrong on more and more occasions. VAR would sort it out but there needs to be a lower mistake rate. That said, great game for a neutral and West Ham should be ahead and Rice needed to hit the target from there


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 4, 2019)

Pub defending for the goal .
Weâ€™re giving the ball away again and stupid fouls putting us under pressure.
Midfields all over the place.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol this Lino is awful..... canâ€™t even spot when their inside now!
		
Click to expand...

One game and a half and Liverpool have looked nervy , itâ€™s going to that Man Utd game I tell thee. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			We need a linesman cam so we can see what he sees. I think itâ€™s unfortunate that he ended up being so close to lallana so donâ€™t really think he could see Milner. Can he really take a chance and flag Milner offside if he is guessing (even if he would have been correct in this instance). Ultimately he got the decision wrong though and Iâ€™m sure he will get stick for it at half time andon here for the next 48 hours.

Iâ€™ve always wondered why there isnâ€™t a linesman on both sides of the pitch, so two on each side. That would have really helped here as the opposite side would have easily seen the offside. 

*Would that have fallen into the clear and obvious error that VAR will be used for next year?* Kinda surprised the West Ham players didnâ€™t complain more
		
Click to expand...

Of course it would! A goal was scored illegally, that's exactly the sort of situation VAR is for.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Of course it would! A goal was scored illegally, that's exactly the sort of situation VAR is for.
		
Click to expand...

My comment was more sarcastic in that it seems to have been used for many things that donâ€™t fall into the clear and obvious mistake category.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Just need a handball goal to even out the poor officiating .. 1-0 the correct score if you donâ€™t count the cheating ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

It's not cheating, it's just Man City's back luck


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			It's not cheating, it's just Man City's back luck 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s fine because when Liverpool win the title we can all know itâ€™s tainted by cheating ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2019)

what exactly are Matip and Lallana arguing about there ffs. Its so blatant , we all saw it, you got booked now STFU


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			what exactly are Matip and Lallana arguing about there ffs. Its so blatant , we all saw it, you got booked now STFU
		
Click to expand...

Prob asking the ref â€œoi ref didnâ€™t you get the memo we suppose to win this gameâ€


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			what exactly are Matip and Lallana arguing about there ffs. Its so blatant , we all saw it, you got booked now STFU
		
Click to expand...

I think Lallana was complaining that Anderson was overreacting. Which for Lallans is either incredibly ironic or he is showing an amazing lack of self awareness!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

It feels so dirty and wrong wanting West Ham to win a game. I'll have to wash myself with bleach after this.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It feels so dirty and wrong wanting West Ham to win a game. I'll have to wash myself with bleach after this.
		
Click to expand...

I think when any team (even millwall) are playing liverpool itâ€™s perfectly acceptable ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I think when any team (even millwall) are playing liverpool itâ€™s perfectly acceptable ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you that. If it was Arsenal Liverpool though I'd be really torn. Best for me not to watch that one!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'll give you that. If it was Arsenal Liverpool though I'd be really torn. Best for me not to watch that one!
		
Click to expand...

Depends if arsenal are still 6th ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It feels so dirty and wrong wanting West Ham to win a game. I'll have to wash myself with bleach after this.
		
Click to expand...

I want Liverpool to win 2-1 as that helps me in our prem prediction league.

But my bro in law is a Liverpool and he is going to be even more unbearable if they win the league. I also have a bet with him that Liverpool will finish 5 points or further behind 1st place in the league....so really need Man City to sort themselves out


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Depends if arsenal are still 6th ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

we will be, not sure we can drop to 7th now 

btw if Andersen decides he wants to move on and stay in London he'd be more than welcome. Cracking player!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			we will be, not sure we can drop to 7th now 

btw if Andersen decides he wants to move on and stay in London he'd be more than welcome. Cracking player!
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t surprise me! But then he wants champs league footy ðŸ˜š


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2019)

Liverpool are going to nick this and win ugly


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Liverpool are going to nick this and win ugly
		
Click to expand...

Just off to put a bet on West Ham to win 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

Imagine if Big Andy Carroll comes on and nets the winner. That would be so amazing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Imagine if Big Andy Carroll comes on and nets the winner. That would be so amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Would be worth a new contract just for the thank you to the country ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 4, 2019)

Firmino was dreadful against Leicester, and not been any better in the 2nd half of this game (I missed the first half). Not surprised to see him go off.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 4, 2019)

We've been awful tonight, probably the worst this season. It's going to need a miracle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2019)

Yep not a great one tonight , need to dig deep and get the results when needed , lots of poor passes , West Ham played well and certainly defended very well - thought went didnâ€™t switch it quickly enough to drag West Ham across the pitch and thatâ€™s where we missed Henderson.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			We've been awful tonight, probably the worst this season. It's going to need a miracle.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair you have had your miracle 

You should be behind.


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			We've been awful tonight, probably the worst this season. It's going to need a miracle.
		
Click to expand...

got another one off the lino and still couldnt capitalise!!!!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wow! What a miss......offside though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2019)

Good job Origi didn't score. Offside again and not spotted


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			To be fair you have had your miracle 

You should be behind.
		
Click to expand...

After all that debate last week about officials costing teams points as well.


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2019)

Spurs squarely in the title race since Kane got injured


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2019)

Whatâ€™s Klopp moaning to the officials about? heâ€™s been lucky tonight with the goal that should have been disallowed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			After all that debate last week about officials costing teams points as well. 

Click to expand...

Canâ€™t believe Klopp has the front to have a word with the ref at the end and appear Cross 

Mate if it werenâ€™t for them you would have lost


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Canâ€™t believe Klopp has the front to have a word with the ref at the end and appear Cross 

Mate if it werenâ€™t for them you would have lost
		
Click to expand...

And they tried to give them another one! It's just lucky Origi is crap.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			And they tried to give them another one! It's just lucky Origi is crap.
		
Click to expand...

Thought all our players to a man played outstanding tonight 

Really impressed by Fredericks . Glad he fit again 

Ogbonna gets so much stick but was outstanding tonight

Fabianski doing what he does best 

Wouldnâ€™t say anyone played bad


----------



## user2010 (Feb 4, 2019)

As an armchair Liverpool fan, it's looking like they are not being quick enough getting the ball up to the front 3.
Very ponderous and not decisive enough, always looking to pass back instead of forward looking.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 4, 2019)

If Salah has a quiet game, Liverpool struggle. Firmino is basic, I don't get his hype whatsoever. Mane seems to have found his early season form and was the only real threat tonight,very direct which is what I like about him. Squad very thin in comparison to City, playing Milner at RB, Lallana starting and Origi/Sturridge off bench isn't going to be enough in the end I don't think. 

West Ham looked far better than they have in recent weeks. 

And Declan Rice looks a real prospect. Would certainly improve that Liverpool midfield, Naby 'Kante with goals' Keita looks like an absolute Veron.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Thought all our players to a man played outstanding tonight 

Really impressed by Fredericks . Glad he fit again 

Ogbonna gets so much stick but was outstanding tonight

Fabianski doing what he does best 

Wouldnâ€™t say anyone played bad
		
Click to expand...

Hate to praise a spammer but I thought Rice was excellent. First time I've really seen what the hype was about with him. Made so many tackles and blocks in the middle of the park.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 4, 2019)

Clyne going to Bournemouth decision looking worse each week


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Clyne going to Bournemouth decision looking worse each week
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why they wouldn't play Fabinho there instead? The man is actually a right back originally.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Hate to praise a spammer but I thought Rice was excellent. First time I've really seen what the hype was about with him. Made so many tackles and blocks in the middle of the park.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to think Chelsea let him go for nothing.. another youth player wasted by the big boys

Played decent at CB last season but at 20 he has matured into our best midfielder (not hard but he wouldnâ€™t look out of place in a better side)


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Liverpool are going to nick this and win ugly
		
Click to expand...

LOL.

If only you could bottle the magic ðŸ¤£


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2019)

Your point about the squads is spot on, City had Sane, Stones, Jesus, Mahrez, on the bench and is the reason they will win the league


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			LOL.

If only you could bottle the magic ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I like to think of it as a community service to keep the title race ticking along


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 4, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Your point about the squads is spot on, City had Sane, Stones, Jesus, Mahrez, on the bench and is the reason they will win the league
		
Click to expand...

The old marathon not a sprint saying potentially about to be proven correct over the next few weeks.

Liverpool on the A-game are brilliant. Lose a couple of players to injury and can look average.

City lose a couple of players and have top quality to come in and play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			If Salah has a quiet game, Liverpool struggle. Firmino is basic, I don't get his hype whatsoever. Mane seems to have found his early season form and was the only real threat tonight,very direct which is what I like about him. Squad very thin in comparison to City, playing Milner at RB, Lallana starting and Origi/Sturridge off bench isn't going to be enough in the end I don't think.

West Ham looked far better than they have in recent weeks.

And Declan Rice looks a real prospect. Would certainly improve that Liverpool midfield, Naby 'Kante with goals' Keita looks like an absolute Veron.
		
Click to expand...


Citys quality of the bench is frightening - I would suspect only them and UTD have that level of players on the bench , I donâ€™t think we can match that at any stage so have to hope for less injuries to ensure we are not as affected 

Certainly come a long way since the likes of Sturridge were starters each week 

Rice does look quality and can see why City will prob spend a lot on him


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Your point about the squads is spot on, City had Sane, Stones, Jesus, Mahrez, on the bench and is the reason they will win the league
		
Click to expand...

At the moment I must be the only city supporter that thinks Liverpool will still win it ( at the moment ) my thoughts on both clubs are well documented. It is all about opinions and I mentioned about Clyne going but was assured they have plenty of cover. Am still not to sure. Liverpool struggle at rb, we struggle at lb but Laporte played there Sunday and looked massive, as solid as we have looked there all year.. Yes we have a better squad but you can only play 11 players. Look at Liverpools remaining games, no FA cup or league cup final. Things like that can affect the run in. At the moment it looks like a marathon, Liverpool have been the pace setters with City hanging onto there coat tails, Spurs have now joined the pack. For me it's a sprint to the finish. Which could well be a photo finish. Going back to Spurs, when Kane was out injured they were finished. Last week Liverpool could of been 7 points clear of second placed City. Now they are five ahead of 3 rd place. With Spurs to play both City and Liverpool. Will that affect the winners, am positive it will. Gomez out for longer than expected could well be a tipping point for Liverpool. Only time will tell.
Premier League, best in the world


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			At the moment I must be the only city supporter that thinks Liverpool will still win it ( at the moment ) my thoughts on both clubs are well documented. It is all about opinions and I mentioned about Clyne going but was assured they have plenty of cover. Am still not to sure. Liverpool struggle at rb, we struggle at lb but Laporte played there Sunday and looked massive, as solid as we have looked there all year.. Yes we have a better squad but you can only play 11 players. Look at Liverpools remaining games, no FA cup or league cup final. Things like that can affect the run in. At the moment it looks like a marathon, Liverpool have been the pace setters with City hanging onto there coat tails, Spurs have now joined the pack. For me it's a sprint to the finish. Which could well be a photo finish. Going back to Spurs, when Kane was out injured they were finished. Last week Liverpool could of been 7 points clear of second placed City. Now they are five ahead of 3 rd place. With Spurs to play both City and Liverpool. Will that affect the winners, am positive it will. Gomez out for longer than expected could well be a tipping point for Liverpool. Only time will tell.
Premier League, best in the world
		
Click to expand...

LB an easy ride against a side with no one wide on the right lol


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2019)

So Klopp thinks to many decisions didnâ€™t go for them in second half.....what a plonker


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			LB an easy ride against a side with no one wide on the right lol
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			At the moment I must be the only city supporter that thinks Liverpool will still win it ( at the moment ) my thoughts on both clubs are well documented. It is all about opinions and I mentioned about Clyne going but was assured they have plenty of cover. Am still not to sure. Liverpool struggle at rb, we struggle at lb but Laporte played there Sunday and looked massive, as solid as we have looked there all year.. Yes we have a better squad but you can only play 11 players. Look at Liverpools remaining games, no FA cup or league cup final. Things like that can affect the run in. At the moment it looks like a marathon, Liverpool have been the pace setters with City hanging onto there coat tails, Spurs have now joined the pack. For me it's a sprint to the finish. Which could well be a photo finish. Going back to Spurs, when Kane was out injured they were finished. Last week Liverpool could of been 7 points clear of second placed City. Now they are five ahead of 3 rd place. With Spurs to play both City and Liverpool. Will that affect the winners, am positive it will. Gomez out for longer than expected could well be a tipping point for Liverpool. Only time will tell.
Premier League, best in the world
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can only play 11 players but look at the 4 players I mentioned who were on the bench, players that would walk into any other side and have a massive effect on a game. 

Spurs are back in it but wonâ€™t win as we canâ€™t compete with your squad. 

Youâ€™re going to enjoy winning the league more if you donâ€™t think you will win. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 4, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			If Salah has a quiet game, Liverpool struggle. Firmino is basic, I don't get his hype whatsoever. Mane seems to have found his early season form and was the only real threat tonight,very direct which is what I like about him. Squad very thin in comparison to City, playing Milner at RB, Lallana starting and Origi/Sturridge off bench isn't going to be enough in the end I don't think.

West Ham looked far better than they have in recent weeks.

And Declan Rice looks a real prospect. Would certainly improve that Liverpool midfield, Naby 'Kante with goals' Keita looks like an absolute Veron.
		
Click to expand...

Salah has been quiet for a while but always manages 90mins.
I still donâ€™t get Firmino heâ€™s to deep most of the time and when needed we have no CF.
There was some good crosses today but nobody there.
We lack a player who can unlock this type of side .
We need someone whos first ball is forward not sideways or backwards.
Got what we deserved tonight .giving it away, stupid fouls.
Really bad day at work.
West Ham were in a cup final but we hardly turned up.
It would have been harsh on them if we scored at the end ,but thatâ€™s what happens with poor officials.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 4, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Whatâ€™s Klopp moaning to the officials about? heâ€™s been lucky tonight with the goal that should have been disallowed.
		
Click to expand...

He was asking for the money back he's paid them to make sure we win.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes you can only play 11 players but look at the 4 players I mentioned who were on the bench, players that would walk into any other side and have a massive effect on a game.

Spurs are back in it but wonâ€™t win as we canâ€™t compete with your squad.

Youâ€™re going to enjoy winning the league more if you donâ€™t think you will win. ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why I get a gut feeling that Liverpool will win it, last year City were just free flowing. This year has been painful at times. Getting beat and deserving to be beaten. Still being in with a chance just seems so surreal. Apparantly and I don't know, it's only what I have heard so it could be false news. After the Newcastle game, Pep kicked everyone out of the changing room apart from the players and went ballistic. Players are reported as saying they have never seen him like that. Maybe that could be the boot up,the backside they needed. Who knows. If Liberpool do win the league, hope to god they don't get the 100 points. Maybe I am being harsh on City who have had KDB missing for a vast majority of the season, yet we have ground out results at times. Kane missing for Spurs is a similar situation. As you say the expectation on Spurs is low, so will be the pressure. Lovely for the neutrals to watch me finks.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 26515
View attachment 26516

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 4, 2019)

Pish poor tonight, West ham played superb and credit to them.

Too slow passing the ball and movement wasnt much better, firmino was dropping too deep for the ball . Injuries srarting to take its toll too.

i thought the liner was (rightly) too fixed on making sure the ball never went out, he never expected Lallana to show the skill he did. West ham still shouldve defended that better though.


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2019)

Klopp suggesting that the referee was biased in the second half, with some strange decisions going against L'pool, just to even things up for his mistake in the first half.
Isn't that accusing the ref of cheating .......................... without actually using the word?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 4, 2019)

Slime said:



			Klopp suggesting that the referee was biased in the second half, with some strange decisions going against L'pool, just to even things up for his mistake in the first half.
Isn't that accusing the ref of cheating .......................... without actually using the word?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.
Thought they all do that.
Ask any manager thatâ€™s been beat in Fergie time.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 4, 2019)

Slime said:



			Klopp suggesting that the referee was biased in the second half, with some strange decisions going against L'pool, just to even things up for his mistake in the first half.
Isn't that accusing the ref of cheating .......................... without actually using the word?
		
Click to expand...

No, its not.  i can think of at least 3 fouls given against Liverpool that werent as well as Noble throwing himself to the floor. 

After the liners mistake he flagged for everything like he was trying to  make up for his mistake.

That said, non of the above is the reason we never won .


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No, its not.  i can think of at least 3 fouls given against Liverpool that werent as well as Noble throwing himself to the floor.

A*fter the liners mistake he flagged for everything like he was trying to  make up for his mistake.*

That said, non of the above is the reason we never won .
		
Click to expand...

Apart from when Origi was clean through and a yard offside????


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			Apart from when Origi was clean through and a yard offside????
		
Click to expand...

That was the other Lino.
They were both crap.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 5, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			So Klopp thinks to many decisions didnâ€™t go for them in second half.....what a plonker
		
Click to expand...

Going off Klopp in a big way, the man is seriously lacking in class.

His over exuberance on the touch line , running onto pitch before the match is over and last week when grounds staff only cleared the Liverpool end of snow at half time against Leicester.

Heâ€™s a changed man.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Going off Klopp in a big way, the man is seriously lacking in class.

His over exuberance on the touch line , running onto pitch before the match is over and *last week when grounds staff only cleared the Liverpool end of snow at half time against Leicester.*

Heâ€™s a changed man.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜†i expect the same fume against West Ham's groundstaff last night who at half time had many of their staff fixing divots only in our half where theyd be attacking, no?


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Citys quality of the bench is frightening - I would suspect only them and UTD have that level of players on the bench , I donâ€™t think we can match that at any stage so have to hope for less injuries to ensure we are not as affected

Certainly come a long way since the likes of Sturridge were starters each week

Rice does look quality and can see why City will prob spend a lot on him
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get that, my comment about the relative strength of the bench certainly fall into the observation rather than criticism category - City and United have unlimited resources and the other 4 have very big but somewhat limited funds. 

I would be criticial of letting Clyne go though. 

You have to hope those front 3 stay fit and start firing more. IMO Salahs recent spurt of pens have masked his worst form in the last 18 months - think he's only scored from open play in 1 of the last 7 games which isn't going to win you the league.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Pish poor tonight, West ham played superb and credit to them.

Too slow passing the ball and movement wasnt much better, firmino was dropping too deep for the ball . Injuries srarting to take its toll too.

i thought the liner was (rightly) too fixed on making sure the ball never went out, he never expected Lallana to show the skill he did. West ham still shouldve defended that better though.
		
Click to expand...

I thought in the last two games Liverpool have lacked that pace that defined their first half of the season when they moved it around so quickly and opened sides up. Is that solely down to the injuries or do you think there's a real fear of losing or drawing games now and they've gone into a shell. Firmino definitely seems a shadow of himself as does Salah at the moment. Again, are they carrying niggles or just flat out tired? Thought West Ham had a solid game plan and executed it well. Very impressed by Rice last night. 

As I said last night a great watch for the neutral, not so much so if you have an Anfield persuasion. I just wonder if this is Liverpools dip, and if so and they can get through it by drawing and not losing then it still looks positive for the run in. Perhaps it wouldn't do any harm for City to go top again and for Liverpool to do the chasing


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

MP is fast becoming my favourite ever manager


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092542668377374720
â€œThatâ€™s 2 points you have cost usâ€ in response to Klopp kicking off

And this gem

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/47121929


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Yeah I get that, my comment about the relative strength of the bench certainly fall into the observation rather than criticism category - City and United have unlimited resources and the other 4 have very big but somewhat limited funds.

I would be criticial of letting Clyne go though.

You have to hope those front 3 stay fit and start firing more. IMO Salahs recent spurt of pens have masked his worst form in the last 18 months - think he's only scored from open play in 1 of the last 7 games which isn't going to win you the league.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry didnâ€™t see it as a critical comment 

Clyne is a strange one - for months after he was fit again he wasnâ€™t even in the squad , he was 4th choice , there were no calls to have him in the team over TAA or Gomez but then he plays once because others are injured and then goes on loan - itâ€™s like his level of importance went up when he left

I guess time will tell if it was the right call - watching Milner or TAA etc and Robbo their starting positions are so high up the pitch itâ€™s more about what they bring in attack and thatâ€™s where Clyne just falls behind others - at first I wasnâ€™t too bothered he left but now - I think we miss the likes of Henderson and Milner in the middle when they have to cover - thankfully TAA and Lovren are back so hopefully it wonâ€™t natter too much ðŸ¤ž

Yeah Mo has had a dip in form at the same time as Mane has his rise in form - find a way to get those two together and with Firmino not dropping so deep and hopefully it will click - little things just werenâ€™t happening last night  , the lay offs the touchâ€™s and thatâ€™s because West Ham were very quick to close them down


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			MP is fast becoming my favourite ever manager


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092542668377374720
â€œThatâ€™s 2 points you have cost usâ€ in response to Klopp kicking off

And this gem

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/47121929

Click to expand...

It got to you this one didnt it?


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Donâ€™t worry didnâ€™t see it as a critical comment 

Clyne is a strange one - for months after he was fit again he wasnâ€™t even in the squad , he was 4th choice , there were no calls to have him in the team over TAA or Gomez but then he plays once because others are injured and then goes on loan - itâ€™s like his level of importance went up when he left

I guess time will tell if it was the right call - watching Milner or TAA etc and Robbo their starting positions are so high up the pitch itâ€™s more about what they bring in attack and thatâ€™s where Clyne just falls behind others - at first I wasnâ€™t too bothered he left but now - I think we miss the likes of Henderson and Milner in the middle when they have to cover - thankfully TAA and Lovren are back so hopefully it wonâ€™t natter too much ðŸ¤ž

Yeah Mo has had a dip in form at the same time as Mane has his rise in form - find a way to get those two together and with Firmino not dropping so deep and hopefully it will click - little things just werenâ€™t happening last night  , the lay offs the touchâ€™s and thatâ€™s because West Ham were very quick to close them down
		
Click to expand...

Not to worry Lovren is back ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ I like that one. 

Agree that Henderson and Milner would have been better for you in midfield as Milner lacks pace and good as West Ham played he could have been exposed more. 
These two are not good enough at the top level, your similar to us at the moment, squads just not got the quality in depth as the Arabs ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Yeah I get that, my comment about the relative strength of the bench certainly fall into the observation rather than criticism category - City and United have unlimited resources and the other 4 have very big but somewhat limited funds.

*I would be criticial of letting Clyne go though.*

You have to hope those front 3 stay fit and start firing more. IMO Salahs recent spurt of pens have masked his worst form in the last 18 months - think he's only scored from open play in 1 of the last 7 games which isn't going to win you the league.
		
Click to expand...

I would be critical of Clyne wanting to leave in a title challenge..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I would be critical of Clyne wanting to leave in a title challenge..
		
Click to expand...

No doubt agent influenced but to a degree there is a sympathy for a player wanting to get matches and not being anywhere near a squad. Injuries changed that but perhaps he knew once everyone was fit again he'd be out of the picture. Perhaps Klopp could have been more cute in how he used Clyne but as your other players start to come back perhaps he'll be proved to be right and he was surplus to the needs of the team


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No doubt agent influenced but to a degree there is a sympathy for a player wanting to get matches and not being anywhere near a squad. Injuries changed that but perhaps he knew once everyone was fit again he'd be out of the picture. Perhaps Klopp could have been more cute in how he used Clyne but as your other players start to come back perhaps he'll be proved to be right and he was surplus to the needs of the team
		
Click to expand...

Clyne had been out for over 12 months he was just getting back to match fitness. i think Klopp was trying to ease him back into the squad, we'll never know.

Clyne was blowing out of his backside after 60mins against yernited mid december. Now hes gone hes suddenly turned into Cafu.

Should we have kept Solanke incase Bobby,origi or sturridge got injured?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I would be critical of Clyne wanting to leave in a title challenge..
		
Click to expand...

Players don't want to sit on the bench. He went from competing with Walker for England to being about 5th choice for his country now. If he stayed and won the league having made about 5 appearances, would he really feel like he earned it or played a significant part anyway? I wouldn't.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Clyne had been out for over 12 months he was just getting back to match fitness. i think Klopp was trying to ease him back into the squad, we'll never know.

Clyne was blowing out of his backside after 60mins against yernited mid december. Now hes gone hes suddenly turned into Cafu.

Should we have kept Solanke incase Bobby,origi or sturridge got injured?
		
Click to expand...

I get your point and agree we'll never know, nor will we know how much the agent fed the idea of a move to him. Had he stayed, got fully match fit and playing well, he would definitely given Klopp a good squad rotation option. To non-Liverpool fans it was the timing that seemed so strange when you are carrying injuries and have a lot of big games coming up. Time will tell of course.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get your point and agree we'll never know, nor will we know how much the agent fed the idea of a move to him. Had he stayed, got fully match fit and playing well, he would definitely given Klopp a good squad rotation option. To non-Liverpool fans it was the timing that seemed so strange when you are carrying injuries and have a lot of big games coming up. Time will tell of course.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.

Dont forget Clyne asked to go, Klopp never pushed him, though i think the Solanke sale had a say in the deal for Clyne. 

The injuries happened after clyne went, total fluke.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Going off Klopp in a big way, the man is seriously lacking in class.

His over exuberance on the touch line , running onto pitch before the match is over and last week when grounds staff only cleared the Liverpool end of snow at half time against Leicester.

Heâ€™s a changed man.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll be mortified to find out that Arsene used to put the heating right up in the away dressing room at arsenal then, so that the cold would hit the opposing team when out on the pitch.

Martin Keoen - last week.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Players don't want to sit on the bench. He went from competing with Walker for England to being about 5th choice for his country now. If he stayed and won the league having made about 5 appearances, would he really feel like he earned it or played a significant part anyway? I wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

Its all hypothetical, if klopp had his hindsight tshirt on at the time he wouldnt have let Clyne go.

We've had this conversation no point going over it again is it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Clyne had been out for over 12 months he was just getting back to match fitness. i think Klopp was trying to ease him back into the squad, we'll never know.

Clyne was blowing out of his backside after 60mins against yernited mid december. Now hes gone hes suddenly turned into Cafu.

Should we have kept Solanke incase Bobby,origi or sturridge got injured?
		
Click to expand...

Still was one of the best performers on the day. No-one said he's cafu - making that up.

Origi and sturridge is cover. When TAA and Gomez are injured, you have a 16 year old.

Are you saying a former England right back wouldnt have been good cover in his natural position rather than using midfielders that would be better employed at the moment keeping Keita out the side.

There was no rush to let Clyne out on loan - if the injuries clear up, let him go the end of Jan, but we let him go too early.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Exactly.

Dont forget Clyne asked to go, Klopp never pushed him, though i think the Solanke sale had a say in the deal for Clyne.

The injuries happened after clyne went, total fluke.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish - why did he play against man U then?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Its all hypothetical, if klopp had his hindsight tshirt on at the time he wouldnt have let Clyne go.

We've had this conversation no point going over it again is it.
		
Click to expand...

Why not, just cos your argument looks well weaker now?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Players don't want to sit on the bench. He went from competing with Walker for England to being about 5th choice for his country now. If he stayed and won the league having made about 5 appearances, would he really feel like he earned it or played a significant part anyway? I wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

What about if he had played 10+ games though?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Its all hypothetical, if klopp had his hindsight tshirt on at the time he wouldnt have let Clyne go.

We've had this conversation no point going over it again is it.
		
Click to expand...

I've never said that you shouldn't have let Clyne go. I was simply answering your comment where you criticised Clyne himself for leaving. 

On the contrary, I completely understand why you let him go, he wasn't getting a look in, and Fabinho is a perfectly capable right back (god knows why you've not actually used him there though).


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Clyne had been out for over 12 months he was just getting back to match fitness. i think Klopp was trying to ease him back into the squad, we'll never know.

Clyne was blowing out of his backside after 60mins against yernited mid december. Now hes gone hes suddenly turned into Cafu.

Should we have kept Solanke incase Bobby,origi or sturridge got injured?
		
Click to expand...

You have 1 proper right back now. Not really comparable. 

Square pegs and round holes won't win league titles.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			What about if he had played 10+ games though?
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about at the time he left. He made 1 start and 3 subs for Liverpool in the league. That sounds like someone who's been frozen out, perfectly understandable that he would want to leave, rather than sitting on his backside and praying for an injury crisis.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Rubbish - why did he play against man U then?
		
Click to expand...

That was his 1st game back from his long absence. I think Klopp was trying to mage him after such a long absence theees no way he couldve been thrown straight in for a long run in the side.

His performance hasnt been questioned.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why not, just cos your argument looks well weaker now?
		
Click to expand...

No its not,  My Opinion is working off the basis that he had a fit squad at that time. 

If it was last week in jan, Clyne wouldve been playing. 

The more i think about it, that Solanke deal was dependant on getting Clyne aswell IMO.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Still was one of the best performers on the day. No-one said he's cafu - making that up.

Origi and sturridge is cover. When TAA and Gomez are injured, you have a 16 year old.

Are you saying a former England right back wouldnt have been good cover in his natural position rather than using midfielders that would be better employed at the moment keeping Keita out the side.

There was no rush to let Clyne out on loan - if the injuries clear up, let him go the end of Jan, but we let him go too early.
		
Click to expand...

We never had the injuries when the deal was sanctioned.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm talking about at the time he left. He made 1 start and 3 subs for Liverpool in the league. That sounds like someone who's been frozen out, perfectly understandable that he would want to leave, rather than sitting on his backside and praying for an injury crisis.
		
Click to expand...

He wasnt frozen out, hed been out injured for over 12months, he wasnt match fit and it showed against Yernited in his 1st start back.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			You have 1 proper right back now. Not really comparable.

Square pegs and round holes won't win league titles.
		
Click to expand...

We have 2 in TAA and Fabinho (brazilian RB).

Injuries in midfield haven't helped.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			You have 1 proper right back now. Not really comparable.

Square pegs and round holes won't win league titles.
		
Click to expand...

Really? City won the league last year with Fabian Delph playing 22 games as a LB.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			We never had the injuries when the deal was sanctioned.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Gomez broke his leg on 5 dec. Trent got injured against Napoli on 11 dec


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Really? Gomez broke his leg on 5 dec. Trent got injured against Napoli on 11 dec
		
Click to expand...

Yeah trent played week after Yernited and all over xmas did he not. he only missed Yernited.

Gomez was expected to be back mid jan.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He wasnt frozen out, hed been out injured for over 12months, he wasnt match fit and it showed against Yernited in his 1st start back.
		
Click to expand...

According to this he returned at the back end of last season, so was fit for all of this season: https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/nathaniel-clyne/verletzungen/spieler/85177

He was on the bench for your first game this season. He started in the League Cup in September. Admittedly it is hard to get match fitness from sitting on the bench though.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 5, 2019)

Think Trent missed the game after as well. Lovren an Matip also had injuries around the time. Just did seen funny the timing of the loan. 

On the upside I thought Kieta showed signs. Held onto the ball a bit to long on occasion, but definitely brighter things to come from him


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜†i expect the same fume against West Ham's groundstaff last night who at half time had many of their staff fixing divots only in our half where theyd be attacking, no?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thatâ€™s disgraceful too, if people canâ€™t win fair and square then they shouldnâ€™t win at all.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Yeah thatâ€™s disgraceful too, if people canâ€™t win fair and square then they shouldnâ€™t win at all.
		
Click to expand...

i agree, if only everyone was like Arsenal ðŸ™„


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 5, 2019)

Well last week we were looking at a possible 10 point lead now down to 3.

I can see Klopp doing a Keegen soon.

Injuries certainly are and could cost Liverpool the league.

Itâ€™s far from over but getting over that winning line takes some doing and I would favour City to handle it better,but you never know.

Salah needs to step up again and start producing more regular,perhaps the pressure is just a little too big for him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			According to this he returned at the back end of last season, so was fit for all of this season: https://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/nathaniel-clyne/verletzungen/spieler/85177

He was on the bench for your first game this season. He started in the League Cup in September. Admittedly it is hard to get match fitness from sitting on the bench though.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies you're right. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

My heart bled for Liverpool last night when hearing on and on about their injury â€œcrisisâ€ an entire 6 players injured.. how do they manage?

We have 8 playing missing with some of our players have only just returned from injury!

Our injury list for last night

Arnie (first choice striker)
Balbuena (first choice cb)
Reid (first reserve cb missing all season)
Lanzini (first choice CAM injured since World Cup.. just back in training)
Wilshere (canâ€™t overly count him.. always injured)
Nasri (back up to lanzini.. injured)
Sanchez (out season)
Yarmelko (back in April.. first choice winger)

All I heard from Klopp etc was excuses.: blaming the ref and injuries .. Liverpool didnâ€™t play well and we did bit like when we got beaten in the cup.. we turned up thinking was easy and they wanted it more


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sure you'll be mortified to find out that Arsene used to put the heating right up in the away dressing room at arsenal then, so that the cold would hit the opposing team when out on the pitch.

Martin Keoen - last week.

Click to expand...

My son did The Etihad tour a few months ago. If you can handle it it sounds very good. Anyway, the Etihad has been built with the aim of getting European finals and that means no silly games in the dressing rooms, they have to have equal standing. The guide went through a number of clubs and the away dressing rooms and the tricks they employ. Some were quite chucklesome, some a bit pathetic. Chelsea for example have the benches in the away dressing room lower than normal so that the players can not sit comfortably, it is awkward. 

I'm surprised that the PL do not have minimum standards that mirror UEFA.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I would be critical of Clyne wanting to leave in a title challenge..
		
Click to expand...

To be fair he played one game and was left out for Milner in the next.
I think this had a bearing on his decision to leave.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sure you'll be mortified to find out that Arsene used to put the heating right up in the away dressing room at arsenal then, so that the cold would hit the opposing team when out on the pitch.

Martin Keoen - last week.

Click to expand...

Yep I donâ€™t think thatâ€™s right too! ðŸ‘


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			My heart bled for Liverpool last night when hearing on and on about their injury â€œcrisisâ€ an entire 6 players injured.. how do they manage?

We have 8 playing missing with some of our players have only just returned from injury!

Our injury list for last night

Arnie (first choice striker)
Balbuena (first choice cb)
Reid (first reserve cb missing all season)
Lanzini (first choice CAM injured since World Cup.. just back in training)
Wilshere (canâ€™t overly count him.. always injured)
Nasri (back up to lanzini.. injured)
Sanchez (out season)
Yarmelko (back in April.. first choice winger)

All I heard from Klopp etc was excuses.: blaming the ref and injuries .. Liverpool didnâ€™t play well and we did bit like when we got beaten in the cup.. we turned up thinking was easy and they wanted it more
		
Click to expand...

I'm the first to say that we (LFC) were awful last night, cant disagree on that.  West Ham played well, defended well, good at set pieces and deserved their point.

But I think the injury issue for both sides needs to be put into some context.  West Hams aim for the season would be (according to my father in law and life time hammers fan) mid table.  He's sick of the pogo between championship and premier league and thinks the aim would be mid table, top 10 if you've had a banging season.

Liverpool however are trying to win a title, we fully admit we dont have the full depth that City do and therefore out best 11 must be at their best and fully at it if we're in with a chance of getting over the line.  So when we lose players yes it is hard for us, but only because we're trying to win the league.  If we were aiming for top 10 then you'd accept the reality of it and carry on.

I cant decide if what I've written is arrogant, deluded, ridiculous or spot on....but thats how I feel.


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I'm the first to say that we (LFC) were awful last night, cant disagree on that.  West Ham played well, defended well, good at set pieces and deserved their point.

But I think the injury issue for both sides needs to be put into some context.  West Hams aim for the season would be (according to my father in law and life time hammers fan) mid table.  He's sick of the pogo between championship and premier league and thinks the aim would be mid table, top 10 if you've had a banging season.

Liverpool however are trying to win a title, we fully admit we dont have the full depth that City do and therefore out best 11 must be at their best and fully at it if we're in with a chance of getting over the line.  So when we lose players yes it is hard for us, but only because we're trying to win the league.  If we were aiming for top 10 then you'd accept the reality of it and carry on.

*I cant decide if what I've written is arrogant, deluded, ridiculous or spot on....but thats how I feel.*

Click to expand...

all of the above except spot on, and a whole lot more.

Boohoo our injuries are worse because were trying to win a title. Seriously??? Take yer head out of your .... lol

And some people wonder why the neutrals dont want Liverpool to win the league haha


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			We never had the injuries when the deal was sanctioned.
		
Click to expand...

We did, at the time matip was injured, Lovren and Gomez.

Its also the busiest time of year at all clubs for the treatment table. Hindsight wasnt needed, but foresight was. If I could question it at the time and 1-2 others, couldnt a backroom staff/medical dept with all their fancy spreadsheets and analysis see that we were taking a gamble.

I wasnt saying dont let Clyne go at all, just delay it, in case the injury crisis didnt clear up in the forthcoming weeks. It didnt, we shouldnt have let him go.

You dont bow to every players requests.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Yeah thatâ€™s disgraceful too, if people canâ€™t win fair and square then they shouldnâ€™t win at all.
		
Click to expand...

Agree - you didnt know that one though, did you?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			all of the above except spot on, and a whole lot more.

Boohoo our injuries are worse because were trying to win a title. Seriously??? Take yer head out of your .... lol

And some people wonder why the neutrals dont want Liverpool to win the league haha
		
Click to expand...

Havent Arsenal fans had a 10 year injury crisis - not sure if it was ever mentioned, each year.

All clubs moan about injuries, even Tashy has, and they have 418 good players.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I'm the first to say that we (LFC) were awful last night, cant disagree on that.  West Ham played well, defended well, good at set pieces and deserved their point.

But I think the injury issue for both sides needs to be put into some context.  West Hams aim for the season would be (according to my father in law and life time hammers fan) mid table.  He's sick of the pogo between championship and premier league and thinks the aim would be mid table, top 10 if you've had a banging season.

Liverpool however are trying to win a title, we fully admit we dont have the full depth that City do and therefore out best 11 must be at their best and fully at it if we're in with a chance of getting over the line.  So when we lose players yes it is hard for us, but only because we're trying to win the league.  If we were aiming for top 10 then you'd accept the reality of it and carry on.

I cant decide if what I've written is arrogant, deluded, ridiculous or spot on....but thats how I feel.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but no. In that case Arsenalâ€™s 8 injuries are more relevant because means their top 4 challenge is falling behind and thatâ€™s worth more money than the title is it not?


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Havent Arsenal fans had a 10 year injury crisis - not sure if it was ever mentioned, each year.

All clubs moan about injuries, even Tashy has, and they have 418 good players.
		
Click to expand...

of course but at no point have I or Arsenal fans tried to claimed our injuries *matter more* than another teams do, if you want to go down that road you'd argue weve had worse injury probs than you this year too!

nothing wrong with moaning about injuries, but our injuries are more important than yours, do me a favour


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry but no. In that case Arsenalâ€™s 8 injuries are more relevant because means their top 4 challenge is falling behind and thatâ€™s worth more money than the title is it not?
		
Click to expand...

Its relevant if thats what we were talking about, but we weren't. We were discussing West Ham and Liverpool.  But I take your point, every team has their injury issues of course they do and it has a massive impact on their position in the league and their earnings etc etc - my point is that the spot light is on Liverpool because of their position in the league, because of the 29 year wait for the title and because of how good City and (and not to forget Spurs who arent a million miles off).... and going purely on our ability to win the league then yes the injuries have far more impact on us than west hams injuries do of having a good finish position in the table.

And as for wondering why neutrals dont want LFC to win the league - honestly I couldn't care less. I care about my club and I want success for us fans.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			of course but at no point have I or Arsenal fans tried to claimed our injuries *matter more* than another teams do, if you want to go down that road you'd argue weve had worse injury probs than you this year too!

nothing wrong with moaning about injuries, but our injuries are more important than yours, do me a favour
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, although just give me 3 months to read back previous seasons threads, just to make sure.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 5, 2019)

Every team has injuries but not every team has a bench of Â£50M players waiting to step in when needed.

Itâ€™s quite satisfying to see that the same troubles that plagued Wengers Arsenal for years are now a reality for Spurs and Liverpool.

Too many games, too many injuries, teams parking the bus against us, canâ€™t get the players they want, canâ€™t afford to keep their best players, 3 games a week, etc etc

Spurs and Liverpool your teams are doing great but unless the stars align you ainâ€™t winning the league.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Its relevant if thats what we were talking about, but we weren't. We were discussing West Ham and Liverpool.  But I take your point, every team has their injury issues of course they do and it has a massive impact on their position in the league and their earnings etc etc - my point is that the spot light is on Liverpool because of their position in the league, because of the 29 year wait for the title and because of how good City and (and not to forget Spurs who arent a million miles off).... and going purely on our ability to win the league then yes the injuries have far more impact on us than west hams injuries do of having a good finish position in the table.

And as for wondering why neutrals dont want LFC to win the league - honestly I couldn't care less. I care about my club and I want success for us fans.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s entirely down to fan base

Itâ€™s the arrogance of Liverpool fans , not talking about anyone on here.. but in most peopleâ€™s experience of Liverpool fans itâ€™s easier to find a moaning fan than a respectful one 

However Iâ€™m yet to come across a city fan who wasnâ€™t down to earth


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 5, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Really? City won the league last year with Fabian Delph playing 22 games as a LB.
		
Click to expand...

City won the league by 19 points, it was a stroll in the park in spite of Delph playing oop. He cost them the FA Cup though... 

In a tight title race, playing people in an unnatural position will come under pressure they aren't used to, and will be actively targeted by opposition. This leads to a higher risk of failure. 

You crack on literally and pick an extreme example though. ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fair enough, although just give me 3 months to read back previous seasons threads, just to make sure. 

Click to expand...

read all you like I may well have said weve had more injuries I may have said weve been worse affected, ill never have said our injuries matter more than yours in the way Adam seems to think


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s entirely down to fan base

Itâ€™s the arrogance of Liverpool fans , not talking about anyone on here.. but in most peopleâ€™s experience of Liverpool fans itâ€™s easier to find a moaning fan than a respectful one

However Iâ€™m yet to come across a city fan who wasnâ€™t down to earth
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.  I can hand on heart say that I've never met anyone who supports Man City so cant commend..... but I do have a deep down dislike of Man Utd and Spurs fans based purely on the handful that I've known over the years.  I guess it's a little bit like how you dont realise how many people you hate until you come to name one of your children.

Also, nice to debate with a football fan with a level head rather than the normal points scoring childishness that this thread normally generates.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			read all you like I may well have said weve had more injuries I may have said weve been worse affected, ill never have said our injuries matter more than yours in the way Adam seems to think
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I cant help but have a chuckle at that, you carry on making up your own little stories if thats what amuses you


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Couldn't agree more.  I can hand on heart say that I've never met anyone who supports Man City so cant commend..... but I do have a deep down dislike of Man Utd and Spurs fans based purely on the handful that I've known over the years.  I guess it's a little bit like how you dont realise how many people you hate until you come to name one of your children.

Also, nice to debate with a football fan with a level head rather than the normal points scoring childishness that this thread normally generates.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed I donâ€™t mind a cross fan base convo lol

I know 2 city fans who both are very down to earth 

The Liverpool fans I know even though myself being 31 the majority of them havenâ€™t seen liverpool win the league yet have the arrogance about them? Where it comes from I donâ€™t know 

personally i want spurs to win the league even though their fans will be unbearable. I just like the football they play and the players they have


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2019)

Every team gets injuries and every fan/manager etc moans about the level of injuries - we have had a few over the past 7 weeks but the manager has to deal with these- City are lucky they have multi millions to enable them to have a bench worth more than 99% of the clubâ€™s main squads - Utd certainly also had a lot of options , and even Spurs and ourselves have players that would I expect get into most teams top 11 but if we want to win the league we are going to have to deal with injuries and get through them 

As for arrogant fans - every club has them , doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s right to judge the whole base as such 

About 9/10 weeks ago you had people wanting someone to catch City - people were getting behind Liverpool and Spurs for the â€œ non oil â€œ clubs to beat the billions - but as soon as Liverpool got on top it all turned and as someone said last night â€œ the result is for all the league â€œ and you only have to read some of the stuff said on here about cheating etc last night - a bit poor but certainly wouldnâ€™t judge the whole West Ham fanbase based on what some people say on the internet. 

I expect itâ€™s got to the stage where people will at times wish their team to lose if it meant City won again - but I guess thatâ€™s the way nowadays- I only want the team I support to win nothing else , and let everything else sort itself out.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			City won the league by 19 points, it was a stroll in the park in spite of Delph playing oop. He cost them the FA Cup though...

In a tight title race, playing people in an unnatural position will come under pressure they aren't used to, and will be actively targeted by opposition. This leads to a higher risk of failure.

You crack on literally and pick an extreme example though. ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

City won the league in spite of having a square peg in a round hole, and only 1 proper LB in the squad, it's not an extreme example, you're just choosing to ignore it and call it extreme because it directly conflicts your argument.

Liverpool haven't dropped points in the last 2 games because of a lack of proper RB, their poor performances have been in the final third. The Leicester goal last week was due to the recognised LB giving away a stupid free-kick. Salah and Firmino have gone missing in the last 2 games and instead of playing the fast-paced dynamic counter football Liverpool have played all season they've been far more methodical, slow and laboured going forward, having TAA fit or Clyne at RB wouldn't change that. I personally don't see an issue with Liverpool's squad depth, it's plenty strong enough to compete with Man City who have their own problems with lack of depth at LB and at CDM with only Mendy and Fernandinho as recognised regular players of that position. You're going to get injuries in a season and players at the highest level need to be capable of being versatile and filling in where needed, you can't have a squad for every possible eventuality.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks to me like the red noses are lining up the excuses in case this year is not their year.

Relax, youâ€™re currently the best footballing side and youâ€™ll win the PL this year, life will then be unbearable for the rest of us for a few decades.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Looks to me like the red noses are lining up the excuses in case this year is not their year.

Relax, youâ€™re currently the best footballing side and youâ€™ll win the PL this year, life will then be unbearable for the rest of us for a few decades.

Click to expand...

Thank god for Ramos lol


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 5, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			City won the league in spite of having a square peg in a round hole, and only 1 proper LB in the squad, it's not an extreme example, you're just choosing to ignore it and call it extreme because it directly conflicts your argument.

Liverpool haven't dropped points in the last 2 games because of a lack of proper RB, their poor performances have been in the final third. The Leicester goal last week was due to the recognised LB giving away a stupid free-kick. Salah and Firmino have gone missing in the last 2 games and instead of playing the fast-paced dynamic counter football Liverpool have played all season they've been far more methodical, slow and laboured going forward, having TAA fit or Clyne at RB wouldn't change that. I personally don't see an issue with Liverpool's squad depth, it's plenty strong enough to compete with Man City who have their own problems with lack of depth at LB and at CDM with only Mendy and Fernandinho as recognised regular players of that position. You're going to get injuries in a season and players at the highest level need to be capable of being versatile and filling in where needed, you can't have a squad for every possible eventuality.
		
Click to expand...

I could have played left back for City last season and they'd have won the league. That's how extreme your example is. Delph was (still is) also completely surplus to requirements in his usual position, meaning he could dedicate his full training program to become a left back, especially when it was apparent Mendy was out for a long time. Like I said, that square peg cost them another trophy though.

You're focusing on specific details over 2 games, not the natural ebb and flow of matches over a long period. If you seriously think Liverpool haven't missed the natural width and positional ability of a proper right back, especially with the knock on effect to the midfield players, then it's not really worth discussing.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I could have played left back for City last season and they'd have won the league. That's how extreme your example is. Delph was (still is) also completely surplus to requirements in his usual position, meaning he could dedicate his full training program to become a left back, especially when it was apparent Mendy was out for a long time. Like I said, that square peg cost them another trophy though.

You're focusing on specific details over 2 games, not the natural ebb and flow of matches over a long period. If you seriously think Liverpool haven't missed the natural width and positional ability of a proper right back, especially with the knock on effect to the midfield players, then it's not really worth discussing.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I can't believe you're still arguing the toss on this. You said "Square pegs and round holes won't win league titles" and he caught you bang to rights with the most recent title winners having a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			read all you like I may well have said weve had more injuries I may have said weve been worse affected, ill never have said our injuries matter more than yours in the way Adam seems to think
		
Click to expand...

Whoosh!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Couldn't agree more.  I can hand on heart say that I've never met anyone who supports Man City so cant commend..... but I do have a deep down dislike of Man Utd and Spurs fans based purely on the handful that I've known over the years.  I guess it's a little bit like how you dont realise how many people you hate until you come to name one of your children.

Also, nice to debate with a football fan with a level head rather than the normal points scoring childishness that this thread normally generates.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? have you heard Paul James over the last 12 hours? Level headed - needs to give it a wobble.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Agreed I donâ€™t mind a cross fan base convo lol

I know 2 city fans who both are very down to earth

The Liverpool fans I know even though myself being 31 the majority of them havenâ€™t seen liverpool win the league yet have the arrogance about them? Where it comes from I donâ€™t know

personally i want spurs to win the league even though their fans will be unbearable. I just like the football they play and the players they have
		
Click to expand...

The west ham fans Ive met havent had anything to be arrogant about, probably cos they've got nothing to be arrogant about???

Unless you include that world cup....which wasnt ACTUALLY won by West Ham.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Eh? have you heard Paul James over the last 12 hours? Level headed - needs to give it a wobble.
		
Click to expand...

 Hopefully cheats never prosper ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s entirely down to fan base

Itâ€™s the arrogance of Liverpool fans , not talking about anyone on here.. but in most peopleâ€™s experience of Liverpool fans itâ€™s easier to find a moaning fan than a respectful one

However Iâ€™m yet to come across a city fan who wasnâ€™t down to earth
		
Click to expand...

You'e obviously been lucky. I lived in Manchester for 10 years. Both sides can be wonderful but both sides, the same people, can be a right pain when things aren't going well.

On one occasion, watching a televised game in the golf club with guys I'd played golf with for years the might Boro were beating Utd 0-3 at Old Trafford. Some of them weren't pleasant at all, and it wasn't banter.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 5, 2019)

I see Alex Oxlade-chamberlain has been named in our champions league sqaud for the knock out rounds.  Hopefully help ease our injury crisis that no other team can comprehend.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Hopefully cheats never prosper ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Seriously ? Thatâ€™s pathetic - cheats ? If you can play the cheat card for a player diving then aim it every single club including your own 

You were bleating all night calling Liverpool cheats because the linesman didnâ€™t flag Milner offside - how is that Liverpool cheating , notice you didnâ€™t say a word about Noble potentially fouling/obstructing Keita for your goal.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			You'e obviously been lucky. I lived in Manchester for 10 years. Both sides can be wonderful but both sides, the same people, can be a right pain when things aren't going well.

On one occasion, watching a televised game in the golf club with guys I'd played golf with for years the might Boro were beating Utd 0-3 at Old Trafford. Some of them weren't pleasant at all, and it wasn't banter.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m from Essex we only get the glory hunting fans except the loyal city fans pre the money.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

http://www.kumb.com/story.php?id=133254

Nice bit of highlighting some of the arrogant fans I was talking about 

This is my fav 

"Was our goal offside? Yes it was, but you know what really pisses me off? Nobel [sic] holds back Keita for their goal, I mean really obviously holds him back and okay the ref misses it because he's shit but it hardly get's a mention and is called a "block" by the *** on the TV. They don't even attempt to hide their bias."

So the tv didnâ€™t hide their biased? What Jamie caragher the famous scouser?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™m from Essex we only get the glory hunting fans except the loyal city fans pre the money.
		
Click to expand...

You must be Arg ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s entirely down to fan base

Itâ€™s the arrogance of Liverpool fans , not talking about anyone on here.. but in most peopleâ€™s experience of Liverpool fans itâ€™s easier to find a moaning fan than a respectful one 

However Iâ€™m yet to come across a city fan who wasnâ€™t down to earth
		
Click to expand...

I think youâ€™ve met too many fans and not enough supporters. 
Having been away for footy and golf and met locals of most teams. The supporters at most clubs are usually spot on. Itâ€™s those that have no real connection to a club that almost overcompensate with their â€œweâ€™re amazingâ€ attitude that give clubs a bad name. 

West Ham, Liverpool and Newcastle were some of the worst I knew growing up in Southampton. West Ham regurgitating the myth they won the World Cup, or moaning managers didnâ€™t have em playing the West Ham way (whatever that is meant to be), whilst Newcastle getting confused between popular and great (when they got new fans under keegan) Then of course there were those poor 30 year old Liverpool supporters who jumped on the band wagon just as the bubble burst a bit. 

Then I travelled to Newcastle and met the locals and realised how much they loved their club, the whole area gets affected on match day. Seeing how they actually wanted to get relegated in the hope it would get rid of Ashley. West Ham fans still imo think theyâ€™re bigger than they actually are if in general imo, but maybe thatâ€™s a London thing. But there is less of the ridiculous claims in regards to their stature. 
Now onto Liverpool. Clearly theyâ€™re fans are desperate for the league, but the proper fans Iâ€™ve met, be them local or not, you can see the overriding thing for themIs a desperation to win the league. Not and arrogant expectation, more a hope that they can do it again. 

Point is, all clubs have tools for fans. But if you meet enough, youâ€™ll realise that the majority arenâ€™t. Except for Portsmouth of course, Iâ€™ve only ever met 2 decent Pompey fans. But then again, there arenâ€™t many of em about.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously ? Thatâ€™s pathetic - cheats ? If you can play the cheat card for a player diving then aim it every single club including your own

You were bleating all night calling Liverpool cheats because the linesman didnâ€™t flag Milner offside - how is that Liverpool cheating , notice you didnâ€™t say a word about Noble potentially fouling/obstructing Keita for your goal.
		
Click to expand...

Obstruction was removed from the laws of the game in 1997

https://www.irishexaminer.com/sport...-kicks-in-the-box-for-obstruction-325037.html

This explains why fouls are hardly ever given for the new offence


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think youâ€™ve met too many fans and not enough supporters.
Having been away for footy and golf and met locals of most teams. The supporters at most clubs are usually spot on. Itâ€™s those that have no real connection to a club that almost overcompensate with their â€œweâ€™re amazingâ€ attitude that give clubs a bad name.

West Ham, Liverpool and Newcastle were some of the worst I knew growing up in Southampton. West Ham regurgitating the myth they won the World Cup, or moaning managers didnâ€™t have em playing the West Ham way (whatever that is meant to be), whilst Newcastle getting confused between popular and great (when they got new fans under keegan) Then of course there were those poor 30 year old Liverpool supporters who jumped on the band wagon just as the bubble burst a bit.

Then I travelled to Newcastle and met the locals and realised how much they loved their club, the whole area gets affected on match day. Seeing how they actually wanted to get relegated in the hope it would get rid of Ashley. West Ham fans still imo think theyâ€™re bigger than they actually are if in general imo, but maybe thatâ€™s a London thing. But there is less of the ridiculous claims in regards to their stature.
Now onto Liverpool. Clearly theyâ€™re fans are desperate for the league, but the proper fans Iâ€™ve met, be them local or not, you can see the overriding thing for themIs a desperation to win the league. Not and arrogant expectation, more a hope that they can do it again.

Point is, all clubs have tools for fans. But if you meet enough, youâ€™ll realise that the majority arenâ€™t. Except for Portsmouth of course, Iâ€™ve only ever met 2 decent Pompey fans. But then again, there arenâ€™t many of em about.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s very hard to find proper supports of Liverpool in the area I grew up in..

Thatâ€™s why I said on here I wouldnâ€™t say any of the Liverpool fans have the arrogance I have come to expect due to the fans I have met


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Obstruction was removed from the laws of the game in 1997

https://www.irishexaminer.com/sport...-kicks-in-the-box-for-obstruction-325037.html

This explains why fouls are hardly ever given for the new offence
		
Click to expand...

Did you actually read the link


*In a longwindedness drive, the offence â€˜obstructionâ€™ was removed from Fifaâ€™s Laws of the Game in 1997 and was replaced with â€œimpeding the progress of an opponent.â€ *

*â€˜Impeding the progress of an opponent means moving into the path of the opponent to â€œobstruct,â€ block, slow down or force a change of direction by an opponent when the ball is not within playing distance of either player.â€™*

Itâ€™s just called someone different - If VAR was used then itâ€™s a chance they could have chalked off the goal because of Nobles actions - so both teams benefitted from really poor officials last night - except you decided to say it was Liverpool cheating.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you actually read the link


*In a longwindedness drive, the offence â€˜obstructionâ€™ was removed from Fifaâ€™s Laws of the Game in 1997 and was replaced with â€œimpeding the progress of an opponent.â€ *

*â€˜Impeding the progress of an opponent means moving into the path of the opponent to â€œobstruct,â€ block, slow down or force a change of direction by an opponent when the ball is not within playing distance of either player.â€™*

Itâ€™s just called someone different - If VAR was used then itâ€™s a chance they could have chalked off the goal because of Nobles actions - so both teams benefitted from really poor officials last night - except you decided to say it was Liverpool cheating.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you didnâ€™t read the full article and just found a bit that makes you feel happy so decided to post that rather than keep reading where it explains why you dont see indirect kicks for it anymore 

Notice itâ€™s only fans calling for this and no officials / players / managers / pundits even mentioned it as far as Iâ€™m aware 

Seems like a bit of clutching at straws


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I think itâ€™s very hard to find proper supports of Liverpool in the area I grew up in..

Thatâ€™s why I said on here I wouldnâ€™t say any of the Liverpool fans have the arrogance I have come to expect due to the fans I have met
		
Click to expand...

I know, hence me saying my opinion changed once I actually met proper supporters. 

Your disdain for a club is based off poor representation..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I take it you didnâ€™t read the full article and just found a bit that makes you feel happy so decided to post that rather than keep reading where it explains why you dont see indirect kicks for it anymore

Notice itâ€™s only fans calling for this and no officials / players / managers / pundits even mentioned it as far as Iâ€™m aware

Seems like a bit of clutching at straws
		
Click to expand...

I read the article - doesnâ€™t change anything

Who was talking about indirect free kicks ? It was potentially a foul and as you confirm covered under â€œimpeding a playerâ€

Noble appeared to impede Keita last night which gave Antonio a clear run , it was highlighted at half time and even mentioned to Noble - it would have been interesting to see what VAR would have done with it. Iâ€™m not sure whatâ€™s this â€œofficials/players/punditsâ€ blah is about

But you were too busy posting about Liverpool cheating because of a shocking linesman who imo let the ref down last night

You appear to suggest if someone is obstructed itâ€™s no longer a foul - when itâ€™s covered under a reworded rule

No one is clutching at straws or blaming anyone - we didnâ€™t win because we didnâ€™t play well , you have appeared to sugges that Liverpool cheated you out of two ppints


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I read the article - doesnâ€™t change anything

Who was talking about indirect free kicks ? It was potentially a foul and as you confirm covered under â€œimpeding a playerâ€

Noble appeared to impede Keita last night which gave Antonio a clear run , it was highlighted at half time and even mentioned to Noble - it would have been interesting to see what VAR would have done with it. Iâ€™m not sure whatâ€™s this â€œofficials/players/punditsâ€ blah is about

But you were too busy posting about Liverpool cheating because of a shocking linesman who imo let the ref down last night

You appear to suggest if someone is obstructed itâ€™s no longer a foul - when itâ€™s covered under a reworded rule
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but â€œappearsâ€ to impede means nothing

The ref could have seen it and deemed it not impeding ..

Yet the offside was clearly offside and incorrect

There lies the difference

One is interpretation and one is clear incorrect 

VAR would only rule out one of them.. the other isnâ€™t a clear error ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I see Alex Oxlade-chamberlain has been named in our champions league sqaud for the knock out rounds.  Hopefully help ease our injury crisis that no other team can comprehend. 

Click to expand...

Unless you play him in defence then it won't will it?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously ? Thatâ€™s pathetic - cheats ? If you can play the cheat card for a player diving then aim it every single club including your own

You were bleating all night calling Liverpool cheats because the linesman didnâ€™t flag Milner offside - how is that Liverpool cheating , notice you didnâ€™t say a word about Noble potentially fouling/obstructing Keita for your goal.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. That was never a foul from Noble. Players use strategic blocking at every set piece. You're never going to get that - unless he used an arm across him. Shoulder to shoulder will be deemed as fine.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2019)

Listening to a podcast yesterday & it said:
If you doubled ever Spurs players wages,signed 7 more player & paid them Â£100kpw,their wage bill would still be less than Cityâ€™s. 

Surely not?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Haha. That was never a foul from Noble. Players use strategic blocking at every set piece. You're never going to get that - unless he used an arm across him. Shoulder to shoulder will be deemed as fine.
		
Click to expand...

If a spurs fan says it must be true! Lol they hate us ðŸ˜‚
Your correct every corner would be chalked off for a foul


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Listening to a podcast yesterday & it said:
If you doubled ever Spurs players wages,signed 7 more player & paid them Â£100kpw,their wage bill would still be less than Cityâ€™s.

Surely not?
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that stat, was originally tweeted by Daniel Storey on Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090874884329222146
He usually doesn't just make up rubbish so it must be based in fact I would have thought.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Listening to a podcast yesterday & it said:
If you doubled ever Spurs players wages,signed 7 more player & paid them Â£100kpw,their wage bill would still be less than Cityâ€™s. 

Surely not?
		
Click to expand...

Only reports I can find have city paying between 5.9 and 6.9m a week to their entire squad. Spurs at Â£3.5m. 

So almost double could be plausible, if theyâ€™re only counting say the players in just a premier league squad.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry but â€œappearsâ€ to impede means nothing

The ref could have seen it and deemed it not impeding ..

Yet the offside was clearly offside and incorrect

There lies the difference

One is interpretation and one is clear incorrect 

VAR would only rule out one of them.. the other isnâ€™t a clear error ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but thatâ€™s nit true at all. VAR gets used all the time when goals are scored or not. Nit just offside, look at UTDâ€™s penalty in Cup this year. Checked for offside and then spotted a foul. 

So whilst the Liverpool goals defo would have been ruled out, there is nothing to prove yours wouldnâ€™t have been as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry but thatâ€™s nit true at all. VAR gets used all the time when goals are scored or not. Nit just offside, look at UTDâ€™s penalty in Cup this year. Checked for offside and then spotted a foul.

So whilst the Liverpool goals defo would have been ruled out, there is nothing to prove yours wouldnâ€™t have been as well.
		
Click to expand...

Either way itâ€™s â€œappearsâ€ to impede there is nothing to say the ref didnâ€™t see it and didnâ€™t deem it foul

The offside however is a clear and obvious error


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Listening to a podcast yesterday & it said:
If you doubled ever Spurs players wages,signed 7 more player & paid them Â£100kpw,their wage bill would still be less than Cityâ€™s. 

Surely not?
		
Click to expand...

Nigel Clough stated, I think after the first leg v City, that Phil Foden's weekly wage was larger than his entire team's weekly wage. That's not just a pop at City, it would apply to many PL teams but Foden is just a young squad player at this moment. 

The point being made, already stated on here, is about how well Pochitteno is doing. Agreed.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nigel Clough stated, I think after the first leg v City, that Phil Foden's weekly wage was larger than his entire team's weekly wage. That's not just a pop at City, it would apply to many PL teams but Foden is just a young squad player at this moment.

The point being made, already stated on here, is about how well Pochitteno is doing. Agreed.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst others have splashed the cash heâ€™s doing a pretty decent job with the squad that heâ€™s got.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry but â€œappearsâ€ to impede means nothing

The ref could have seen it and deemed it not impeding ..

Yet the offside was clearly offside and incorrect

There lies the difference

One is interpretation and one is clear incorrect

VAR would only rule out one of them.. the other isnâ€™t a clear error ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Doesnâ€™t VAR look at every single goal scored and so VAR would look at the West Ham goal last night and then a ref could see the build and there is every chance the West Ham goal is chalked off for Noble impeding Noble


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Whilst others have splashed the cash heâ€™s doing a pretty decent job with the squad that heâ€™s got.
		
Click to expand...

A manager who works with his players to improve them rather than just buying different ones ðŸ¤”. It will never catch on ðŸ˜„


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A manager who works with his players to improve them rather than just buying different ones ðŸ¤”. It will never catch on ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Just needs to win something now ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Whilst others have splashed the cash heâ€™s doing a pretty decent job with the squad that heâ€™s got.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on
You have actually to give Spurs massive credit for getting Kane to sign a new deal,Iâ€™m sure he could have got loads more elsewhere.
If Ozil is on 350k a week 500k wasnâ€™t out of the equation.
Whatâ€™s he on?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Havent Arsenal fans had a 10 year injury crisis - not sure if it was ever mentioned, each year.

All clubs moan about injuries, even Tashy has, and they have 418 good players.
		
Click to expand...

There's a differance between moan and stating a fact. What I do find odd is that Liverpool fans are having to defend themselves, why? They are top of the league and have lost one game. Are still on for joining the original Centurions. Am sure they would of took that at the start of the season.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesnâ€™t VAR look at every single goal scored and so VAR would look at the West Ham goal last night and then a ref could see the build and there is every chance the West Ham goal is chalked off for Noble impeding Noble
		
Click to expand...

Whilst there may be a slim chance.. I say slim chance because it wasnâ€™t a foul. The Liverpool goal would be 100% chalked off ..

For me city will win tomorrow go top of league and Liverpool will choke a bit because city know how to close a title


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Either way itâ€™s â€œappearsâ€ to impede there is nothing to say the ref didnâ€™t see it and didnâ€™t deem it foul

The offside however is a clear and obvious error
		
Click to expand...

True, but surely that works for all incidents. Lino either didnâ€™t see the offside or he got it wrong. Same for the foul by noble. Either ref didnâ€™t see it, or he made the wrong call imo. Iâ€™m sure all fans that got the benefit from either would take em, and those that had em against would cry foul.

 Obvisouly the offside is a clear one to prove, but the other imo was just as blatant.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Spot on
You have actually to give Spurs massive credit for getting Kane to sign a new deal,Iâ€™m sure he could have got loads more elsewhere.
If Ozil is on 350k a week 500k wasnâ€™t out of the equation.
Whatâ€™s he on?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure,but got to be Â£200k+.

Credit to Ozil for milking so much out of Arsenal tho ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s entirely down to fan base

Itâ€™s the arrogance of Liverpool fans , not talking about anyone on here.. but in most peopleâ€™s experience of Liverpool fans itâ€™s easier to find a moaning fan than a respectful one

However Iâ€™m yet to come across a city fan who wasnâ€™t down to earth
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul ðŸ˜˜ðŸ˜ðŸ¤—


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			True, but surely that works for all incidents. Lino either didnâ€™t see the offside or he got it wrong. Same for the foul by noble. Either ref didnâ€™t see it, or he made the wrong call imo. Iâ€™m sure all fans that got the benefit from either would take em, and those that had em against would cry foul.

Obvisouly the offside is a clear one to prove, but the other imo was just as blatant.
		
Click to expand...

The assumption with the â€œfoulâ€ is that Kieta would make it there in time or actually be able to bully Antonio off the ball

Too many ifs and buts


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nigel Clough stated, I think after the first leg v City, that Phil Foden's weekly wage was larger than his entire team's weekly wage. That's not just a pop at City, it would apply to many PL teams but Foden is just a young squad player at this moment. 

The point being made, already stated on here, is about how well Pochitteno is doing. Agreed.
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:



			Whilst others have splashed the cash heâ€™s doing a pretty decent job with the squad that heâ€™s got.
		
Click to expand...

I nit sure itâ€™s Potch that deserves the praise in regards to the wage bill. Thatâ€™s down to Levy. I donâ€™t think many would argue that the spurs players could get more elsewhere. So the fat they pay them less than market value doesnâ€™t imo mean squat in regards to Pochettino as a manger. 

Btw, Iâ€™m not saying he doesnâ€™t deserve praise for how heâ€™s improved said players, just that wages is a red herring in regards to ability. See Sanchez at Utd as an example of how paying more means nothing, or Ozil, or paying big bucks for Mangala or Morata etc etc.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I nit sure itâ€™s Potch that deserves the praise in regards to the wage bill. Thatâ€™s down to Levy. I donâ€™t think many would argue that the spurs players could get more elsewhere. So the fat they pay them less than market value doesnâ€™t imo mean squat in regards to Pochettino as a manger.

Btw, Iâ€™m not saying he doesnâ€™t deserve praise for how heâ€™s improved said players, just that wages is a red herring in regards to ability. See Sanchez at Utd as an example of how paying more means nothing, or Ozil, or paying big bucks for Mangala or Morata etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

If Pochettino wasnâ€™t at spurs I would bet that a lot of those players would be off 
He is their ace in the hole


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I nit sure itâ€™s Potch that deserves the praise in regards to the wage bill. Thatâ€™s down to Levy. I donâ€™t think many would argue that the spurs players could get more elsewhere. So the fat they pay them less than market value doesnâ€™t imo mean squat in regards to Pochettino as a manger.

Btw, Iâ€™m not saying he doesnâ€™t deserve praise for how heâ€™s improved said players, just that wages is a red herring in regards to ability. See Sanchez at Utd as an example of how paying more means nothing, or Ozil, or paying big bucks for Mangala or Morata etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah good point.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			If Pochettino wasnâ€™t at spurs I would bet that a lot of those players would be off 
He is their ace in the hole
		
Click to expand...

I agree, a lot of the players will feel they maybe owe something to him, but if heâ€™s there in 2 years and theyâ€™re still without a trophy that loyalty will vanish. Especially if they pay below market value wages.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2019)

Everton's next five home games are:



ðŸ”µ Manchester City

ðŸ”´ Liverpool

ðŸ”µ Chelsea

ðŸ”´ Arsenal

ðŸ”´ Manchester United


ðŸ˜³


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 5, 2019)

I read somewhere that Kane is on a Â£50K-a-goal bonus. if incentives like that are real then perhaps itâ€™s a bit of a myth that Spurs donâ€™t pay too well.

Perhaps a Spurs supporter in the know can enlighten us.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I read somewhere that Kane is on a Â£50K-a-goal bonus. if incentives like that are real then perhaps itâ€™s a bit of a myth that Spurs donâ€™t pay too well.

Perhaps a Spurs supporter in the know can enlighten us.
		
Click to expand...

So if he gets a hat trick every wk hed be on par with Ozil ðŸ˜³

Personally Iâ€™d say itâ€™s great buisness by spurs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I read somewhere that Kane is on a Â£50K-a-goal bonus. if incentives like that are real then perhaps itâ€™s a bit of a myth that Spurs donâ€™t pay too well.

Perhaps a Spurs supporter in the know can enlighten us.
		
Click to expand...

Loads of players are on loads of different bonuses to boost their wage up - makes the wage bill look a bit more respectable, Sanchez is a a perfect example - his bonuses are ridiculous but take him to Â£500k a week 


On another note - I see Hazard has made his mind up about his future - he says he knows whatâ€™s going to happen ?!! He loves a bit of drama , remember when he was deciding which team to go to before he went to Chelsea with Utd and City also after him


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Hopefully cheats never prosper ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...


Haha, jog on divvy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I think itâ€™s very hard to find proper supports of Liverpool in the area I grew up in..

Thatâ€™s why I said on here I wouldnâ€™t say any of the Liverpool fans have the arrogance I have come to expect due to the fans I have met
		
Click to expand...

Stretching it, thinking you've grown up fella.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stretching it, thinking you've grown up fella.

Click to expand...

Sorry but where have I got personal with anyone? Wind your neck in


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry but where have I got personal with anyone? Wind your neck in
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen such an over-reaction about a match before on here, and thats saying something.

You've acted like a spoilt brat since last night, think its you who want to wind your neck in, lad.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've never seen such an over-reaction about a match before on here, and thats saying something.

You've acted like a spoilt brat since last night, think its you who want to wind your neck in, lad.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤” didnâ€™t realise talking facts was spoilt behaviour .. must remember that.

If your so much the role model grow up and do one ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I read somewhere that Kane is on a Â£50K-a-goal bonus. if incentives like that are real then perhaps itâ€™s a bit of a myth that Spurs donâ€™t pay too well.

Perhaps a Spurs supporter in the know can enlighten us.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know for a fact but I had heard his basic wage was 'only' around 120k but was added to with huge goal bonuses and the like, yes. No wonder he made sure he claimed that Eriksen goal last season eh?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

Oh and on the subject of last night's goals, I largely agree with Paul. They may have looked at the West Ham goal on VAR but I don't think they'd give a foul. It'd be very, very soft if they did. As I said earlier, nothing more than the jostling that happens at every single corner kick. Whereas the Liverpool goal would obviously be ruled out without question.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			ðŸ¤” didnâ€™t realise talking facts was spoilt behaviour .. must remember that.

If your so much the role model grow up and do one ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I'd take you on in an argument, but the thing is with idiots they bring you down to their level then beat you with experience.

It doesnt have to be directed at a particular individual to be offensive.

Believe me I'm no role model, but calling a team cheats cos they benefited from an incorrect decision is laughable. Meme this, meme that, calling a whole fan base just cos you know a few southern based Liverpool fans. Big wow.

I'll argue or discuss with anyone on here with a smidgeon of knowledge, but whats the point in arguing with people like you?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd take you on in an argument, but the thing is with idiots they bring you down to their level then beat you with experience.

It doesnt have to be directed at a particular individual to be offensive.

Believe me I'm no role model, but calling a team cheats cos they benefited from an incorrect decision is laughable. Meme this, meme that, calling a whole fan base just cos you know a few southern based Liverpool fans. Big wow.

I'll argue or discuss with anyone on here with a smidgeon of knowledge, but whats the point in arguing with people like you?
		
Click to expand...

Settle down mate it's only banter. I'm sure Paul knows Klopp doesn't control the refs like some puppet master really. You're just making yourself look a bit bitter at the moment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Settle down mate it's only banter. I'm sure Paul knows Klopp doesn't control the refs like some puppet master really. You're just making yourself look a bit bitter at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

yeah right.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 6, 2019)

So Everton fans,do you want to win tonight? ðŸ˜†


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So Everton fans,do you want to win tonight? ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤” can I come back to you on that? ðŸ¤£


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So Everton fans,do you want to win tonight? ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

What they want won't come into the equation I shouldn't think. With their defence they'll be lucky to keep City to single figures.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What they want won't come into the equation I shouldn't think. With their defence they'll be lucky to keep City to single figures.
		
Click to expand...

Our problem is largely set piece at the back. City don't bother with those so ironically we may be slightly better against them. As it happens, a midweek game under the lights, get the fans going, we may have more of a chance by going at them, try to ruffle them a bit. Largely as West Ham did the other day.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our problem is largely set piece at the back. City don't bother with those so ironically we may be slightly better against them. As it happens, a midweek game under the lights, get the fans going, we may have more of a chance by going at them, try to ruffle them a bit. Largely as West Ham did the other day.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see it, your form isn't great. At least if you lose you can say you threw the game though. Win win.  

I'm a bit disappointed it doesn't seem to be televised anywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I can't see it, your form isn't great. At least if you lose you can say you threw the game though. Win win. 

I'm a bit disappointed it doesn't seem to be televised anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Yes youâ€™re spot on because every PL result goes on form.

Itâ€™s a stupid question, of course we want Everton to win tonight, just like it is with every game we play.

But, donâ€™t be surprised if some Everton fans wanted us to lose, just like it would be if it was roles reversed.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So Everton fans,do you want to win tonight? ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our problem is largely set piece at the back. City don't bother with those so ironically we may be slightly better against them. As it happens, a midweek game under the lights, get the fans going, we may have more of a chance by going at them, try to ruffle them a bit. Largely as *NEWCASTLE *did the other day.

Sorted LT ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes youâ€™re spot on because every PL result goes on form.

Itâ€™s a stupid question, of course we want Everton to win tonight, just like it is with every game we play.

But, donâ€™t be surprised if some Everton fans wanted us to lose, just like it would be if it was roles reversed.
		
Click to expand...

Your first sentance hits nail firmly on head, think this year has been fantastic for some of the results. Even if it has meant me driving home with a serious overdose of tyrets. For the neutrals lookng at some of Citys, Liverpools, Utd,Arsenal, spuds, Chelsea's results this season. Well ave a feeling it's gonna continue.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2019)

Did Newcastle actually go at you or was it rope a dope? I didn't bother with the highlights but knowing a Rafa team I'm guessing you would have had 80+% possession yet they nicked a couple of goals. The tactics worked but in a different way.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 6, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So Everton fans,do you want to win tonight? ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I'd rather Liverpool didn't win the league, but I'd rather we finished as high as possible more. We've been playing rubbish, a win over City could turn our season around, so hell yeah I want to win tonight.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 6, 2019)

So tonight is slightly skewed for me...... I have 3 Man City players in my dream team and am currently sitting top of my league so ideally need them firing on all cylinders as there is money at stake, but I want Liverpool to win the league and I feel absolutely zero animosity towards Everton so fingers crossed for a result of some kind......

I think it'll be a close game, an entertaining game and fiesty too....I think Everton will edge it 7-1.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			So tonight is slightly skewed for me...... I have 3 Man City players in my dream team and am currently sitting top of my league so ideally need them firing on all cylinders as there is money at stake, but I want Liverpool to win the league and I feel absolutely zero animosity towards Everton so fingers crossed for a result of some kind......

I think it'll be a close game, an entertaining game and fiesty too....I think Everton will edge it 7-1.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of my fantasy league rivals have Aguero as captain, due to their double gameweek - it already paid off since he got a hat-trick, but I have a feeling Pep will rest him and start Jesus this time. Hoping so anyway!


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			A lot of my fantasy league rivals have Aguero as captain, due to their double gameweek - it already paid off since he got a hat-trick, but I have a feeling Pep will rest him and start Jesus this time. Hoping so anyway!
		
Click to expand...

I too have him as captain, one of the lads played his triple captain....... surely pep couldnt rest him? Man City need to win every game for a bit so I'd be surprised for him to not field his "strongest" 11, especially considering one who just scored a HT.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did Newcastle actually go at you or was it rope a dope? I didn't bother with the highlights but knowing a Rafa team I'm guessing you would have had 80+% possession yet they nicked a couple of goals. The tactics worked but in a different way.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest LT, Newcastle thoroughly deserved it. More so because they were behind after 24 seconds. But stuck to there plan. 5 at the back and City have struggled. Yes City never took there chances but Newcastle did. Or don for Newcastle was immense. There keeper was excellent. Just hoping Pickford drops a gooley like he did v Liverpool.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I too have him as captain, one of the lads played his triple captain....... surely pep couldnt rest him? Man City need to win every game for a bit so I'd be surprised for him to not field his "strongest" 11, especially considering one who just scored a HT.
		
Click to expand...

Tonight's game could be a suprise lineup, if only for the fact we have Chelsea on Sunday. Sane was rested on Sunday so could make an appearance. Jesus has had a good season so watch this space.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I too have him as captain, one of the lads played his triple captain....... surely pep couldnt rest him? Man City need to win every game for a bit so I'd be surprised for him to not field his "strongest" 11, especially considering one who just scored a HT.
		
Click to expand...

Pep consistently rotates the team. He left Sane out the other day despite him being in red hot form. This why so many people still see City as the title favourites, the strength of their squad means they can rotate better and keep players fresh.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2019)

adam6177 said:



*So tonight is slightly skewed for me...... I have 3 Man City players in my dream team and am currently sitting top of my league so ideally need them firing on all cylinders as there is money at stake,* but I want Liverpool to win the league and I feel absolutely zero animosity towards Everton so fingers crossed for a result of some kind......

I think it'll be a close game, an entertaining game and fiesty too....I think Everton will edge it 7-1.
		
Click to expand...

Really ?! Iâ€™m a bit speechless at that , im not sure how any Liverpool fan could be skewed in any way - itâ€™s an Everton win that is wanted with zero City goals - Fantasy football ?!?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ?! Iâ€™m a bit speechless at that , ?
		
Click to expand...

Adams done it ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Pep consistently rotates the team. He left Sane out the other day despite him being in red hot form. This why so many people still see City as the title favourites, the strength of their squad means they can rotate better and keep players fresh.
		
Click to expand...

He has had a good season ( Sane) but v Newcastle he was Rammel. Mind having said that, the only one that did his job right that night was the coach driver ( or pilot) that took them to and from the game.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 6, 2019)

i want Citeh to win, i want a run for my 33/1 ticket on Everton being relegated ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ?! Iâ€™m a bit speechless at that , im not sure how any Liverpool fan could be skewed in any way - itâ€™s an Everton win that is wanted with zero City goals - Fantasy football ?!?
		
Click to expand...

Nah Everton get snotted 12-0 then IF we win it then it'll all have been a waste of time ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ?! Iâ€™m a bit speechless at that , im not sure how any Liverpool fan could be skewed in any way - itâ€™s an Everton win that is wanted with zero City goals - Fantasy football ?!?
		
Click to expand...

I agree re the fantasy football not coming into it. But re split fans on the result. 

When we got relegated we needed pompey to beat wba. I didn't for one second want pompey to win.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i want Citeh to win, i want a run for my 33/1 ticket on Everton being relegated ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Your safe tonight,Evertons defence last game was a very poor show


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd take you on in an argument, but the thing is with idiots they bring you down to their level then beat you with experience.

It doesnt have to be directed at a particular individual to be offensive.

Believe me I'm no role model, but calling a team cheats cos they benefited from an incorrect decision is laughable. Meme this, meme that, calling a whole fan base just cos you know a few southern based Liverpool fans. Big wow.

I'll argue or discuss with anyone on here with a smidgeon of knowledge, but whats the point in arguing with people like you?
		
Click to expand...

West Ham fans

Classy bunch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093102839554105346
I see Millwall have closed some areas of the ground to try and combat the growing racist chanting and behaviour in grounds but is this all going to blow up soon ?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47144113


----------



## sam85 (Feb 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			West Ham fans

Classy bunch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093102839554105346
I see Millwall have closed some areas of the ground to try and combat the growing racist chanting and behaviour in grounds but is this all going to blow up soon ?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47144113

Click to expand...

I'm not for one minute condoning the disgusting behaviour in the video you've posted but let's be honest it's a sad fact that each and every single club has a small minority of idiotic fans.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 6, 2019)

Everton are throwing the game tonight by looks

Richarlson and sigurson on the bench,?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Everton are throwing the game tonight by looks

Richarlson and sigurson on the bench,?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they are going for 6 defenders


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2019)

Struggle to understand Brightons selection tonight, no danger they get relegated, no chance they win any other trophy than this just shows how much finishing 13th in the premiership matters to the accountants and is more important than the fans maybe getting a day out at Wembley


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 6, 2019)

First set piece and nearly the first City goal. Clueless defending, Pickford indecisive and stranded in no-mans land leaving Laporte with a free header. Have to question what Silva is working on with the lads in training. Whatever it is, it's clearly not working.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 6, 2019)

After a good half we give away another stupid free kick and give Laporte another free header. So dumb, getting pissed off with this, how are we so inept at defending set pieces?


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			After a good half we give away another stupid free kick and give Laporte another free header. So dumb, getting pissed off with this, how are we so inept at defending set pieces?
		
Click to expand...

no one close to him on the 6 yard line in the middle of the goal from a set piece. Not sure Pickford was great either. All in all a pretty soft goal after youd competed pretty well uptil then


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Just about to post how well Everton had played, yes weâ€™ve been under pressure, maybe City are not at their best, but workrate and commitment from the Everton players we havenâ€™t seen in weeks.
Then once again we concede from a set piece 30 seconds from half time from the first attempt on target!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			no one close to him on the 6 yard line in the middle of the goal from a set piece. Not sure Pickford was great either. All in all a pretty soft goal after youd competed pretty well uptil then
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t blame Pickford for that, defence, Zouma, was going backwards and forwards on his own, straight forward free kick that defenders should be clearing!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			First set piece and nearly the first City goal. Clueless defending, Pickford indecisive and stranded in no-mans land leaving Laporte with a free header. Have to question what Silva is working on with the lads in training. Whatever it is, it's clearly not working.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you watching it? Just some stream on the world wide web?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

Dan your probably on the same channel as me. Watching tonight's game looks like watching the Newcastle game last week. City not taking there chances again. Still think City look like they could get nervy. Sane, God he frustrates at times.
Just had a tweet sent which originally came from an Everton fan. Goes along the lines of " If City are one nil up in the last minute and an Everton player is through one on one with ederson. Am running on the pitch and slide tackling him. I don't care who it is and I don't care if I break his leg. Liverpool are not winning the league".

Made me chuckle.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Where are you watching it? Just some stream on the world wide web?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, found a decent Acestream - can link you up if needed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Where are you watching it? Just some stream on the world wide web?
		
Click to expand...

NBC Sports Network on dodgy box!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Where are you watching it? Just some stream on the world wide web?
		
Click to expand...

Flow sports 2 ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, found a decent Acestream - can link you up if needed.
		
Click to expand...

Nah it's cool, I don't really have a functional laptop lol. Just making sure I wasn't missing it on some proper channel.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

Bugger ave just lost the signal. ðŸ˜–


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2019)

Fernandinho just exempt from being booked lol. Ridiculously refereeing


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2019)

wow another cynical foul from Fernandinho, proper ref and he'd be in the bath here. Gets away with murder


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			Fernandinho just exempt from being booked lol. Ridiculously refereeing
		
Click to expand...

Really? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2019)

3rd time unlucky finally the ref books him


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2019)

2-0 massively flatters City on that performance

Idrissa Gueye looks top top class on that showing, can see why PSG were interested


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

Game over. City grind a result at a tricky place to go and go top. The PL race is definitely on and it'll go all the way. Can't wait to see Liverpool's response but should win against Bournemouth. City beating Chelsea perhaps not so straight forward depending on which Chelsea turns up on the day


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

Flipping Eck, never thought i would say it, but thank god for Fergie time.

Just seen a replay of the goal and they panned to Pep on the side lines when Jesus scored, the City bench and subs went mad. Think the belief may well be back.
Laporte MOM, Did say he played well at the weekend, also mentioned Jesus is having a good season al take that banana skin.


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Flipping Eck, never thought i would say it, but thank god for Fergie time.

Just seen a replay of the goal and they panned to Pep on the side lines when Jesus scored, the City bench and subs went mad. *Think the belief may well be back.*
Laporte MOM, Did say he played well at the weekend, also mentioned Jesus is having a good season al take that banana skin.
		
Click to expand...

That was* R*elief not *B*elief Tashy


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Game over. City grind a result at a tricky place to go and go top. The PL race is definitely on and it'll go all the way. Can't wait to see Liverpool's response but should win against Bournemouth. City beating Chelsea perhaps not so straight forward depending on which Chelsea turns up on the day
		
Click to expand...

Still some big games Homer, Spurs to play both top two, Utd v Liverpool, City v Utd, City v Chelsea. To many big City games in there for me. ðŸ˜–


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			That was* R*elief not *B*elief Tashy 

Click to expand...

Relief is what I just left in the toilet ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Still some big games Homer, Spurs to play both top two, Utd v Liverpool, City v Utd, City v Chelsea. To many big City games in there for me. ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

Think City have the harder task.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think City have the harder task.
		
Click to expand...

How so? 

Both have spurs an Chelsea at home, an Utd away. We still have the Derby away. The rest of the league is all a bit so-so


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think City have the harder task.
		
Click to expand...

Not got time to name all the twists and turns, but think champs league may have a big say.Liverpool have a tougher game v Bayern. Think VVD is missing for the first leg. If Liverpool go out, they have one focus. Up to yet City have played a minimum of seven games more. They have a stronger squad, but but but. Must be nice to watch as a neutral


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			How so?

Both have spurs an Chelsea at home, an Utd away. We still have the Derby away. The rest of the league is all a bit so-so
		
Click to expand...

But don't forget you'll get a goal difference bonus when you play Fulham.


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			West Ham fans

Classy bunch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093102839554105346
I see Millwall have closed some areas of the ground to try and combat the growing racist chanting and behaviour in grounds but is this all going to blow up soon ?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47144113

Click to expand...

Could have been worse.... they could have called him a Scouser!ðŸ˜„


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			After a good half we give away another stupid free kick and give Laporte another free header. So dumb, getting pissed off with this, how are we so inept at defending set pieces?
		
Click to expand...

I know a manager who's good at defending set pieces.. and he's currently out of work! I'll give you a hint, his name rhymes with Bam Ballardyce.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 7, 2019)

Just seen the gundogan dive from last night on sky sports, surprised not to see it mentioned on here considering the current climate.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2019)

i hope Klopp is round at Pawson's this morning getting his money back......


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Just seen the gundogan dive from last night on sky sports, surprised not to see it mentioned on here considering the current climate.
		
Click to expand...

Game wasnâ€™t on tv so dought many saw it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Just seen the gundogan dive from last night on sky sports, surprised not to see it mentioned on here considering the current climate.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one where he had his shirt pulled just outside the box and went down inside the box. Saw it last night and the commentators said it was a free kick. Unless it was another incident which I never saw due to connection.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-47152773

Hope for one of the families it is the first steps for closure, if that's the words.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Just seen the gundogan dive from last night on sky sports, surprised not to see it mentioned on here considering the current climate.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't heard a single thing about it?? As clubchamp says, it's probably because the game wasn't televised.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I know a manager who's good at defending set pieces.. and he's currently out of work! I'll give you a hint, his name rhymes with Bam Ballardyce.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't he Everton manager not long ago? He never gets a good run at a club with money.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Haven't heard a single thing about it?? As clubchamp says, it's probably because the game wasn't televised.
		
Click to expand...

It was in the pub I was in last night.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			Wasn't he Everton manager not long ago? He never gets a good run at a club with money.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know but they could certainly do with him now.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 7, 2019)

No we couldn't. I still prefer watching Marco's football even if we are utterly inept at defending set pieces. Was a miserable experience watching Everton last season, we've at least had some decent stuff to watch at times this year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Haven't heard a single thing about it?? As clubchamp says, it's probably because the game wasn't televised.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t a dive mate, players came together on the edge of the box and he went down, as an Everton fan it looked like he went down easy, but as Tashy said another angle showed his shirt being tugged, as said numerous times on here the Ref only gets one angle. Iâ€™d of wanted it at the other end.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			No we couldn't. I still prefer watching Marco's football even if we are utterly inept at defending set pieces. Was a miserable experience watching Everton last season, we've at least had some decent stuff to watch at times this year.
		
Click to expand...

Really? As an outsider I thought you were worse off now than when you had Big Sam, but that's fair enough if you value pretty football over results. Silva is currently the favourite in the sack race though, so I'm sure you won't be suffering him much longer anyway. Considering the home fixtures you have coming up, he needs to win 3 out of the next 4 away games I reckon, and he's only won 3 all season. Borrowed time. 

Who would you go for as your next manager? David Wagner is the favourite which I find a bit strange. Not sure what qualifies him to manage a team looking to creep into Europe. Moyes is only 6/1 - christ that has to be depressing.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			It wasnâ€™t a dive mate, players came together on the edge of the box and he went down, as an Everton fan it looked like he went down easy, but as Tashy said another angle showed his shirt being tugged, as said numerous times on here the Ref only gets one angle. Iâ€™d of wanted it at the other end.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play, I saw it on SSN this morning and they were making out he should have been booked for diving....which to be honest I could understand.  Just shows how even with VAR you're going to get differing opinions.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Really? As an outsider I thought you were worse off now than when you had Big Sam, but that's fair enough if you value pretty football over results. Silva is currently the favourite in the sack race though, so I'm sure you won't be suffering him much longer anyway. Considering the home fixtures you have coming up, he needs to win 3 out of the next 4 away games I reckon, and he's only won 3 all season. Borrowed time.

Who would you go for as your next manager? David Wagner is the favourite which I find a bit strange. Not sure what qualifies him to manage a team looking to creep into Europe. Moyes is only 6/1 - christ that has to be depressing.
		
Click to expand...

Before last night we were 2 points worse off after the same amount of games as last night, this is his first season and we heâ€™s inherited a lot of crap.
If we get rid itâ€™ll be 4 managers in just over 12 months, then how much do we give the new guy to spend and how long till we judge him?
Without being silly, how patient will Spurs be with Poch if you donâ€™t win anything or Lpool with Klopp or is top 4 enough?
We are no were near top 6 and it will take patience and giving a manager time to expect us to at least become competitive.
No manager on this planet could walk in to Everton, spend nowt and make this squad top 6 material.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Fair play, I saw it on SSN this morning and they were making out he should have been booked for diving....which to be honest I could understand.  Just shows how even with VAR you're going to get differing opinions.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, first sight he went down easy, but there was contact and even if it winds fans up, players will go down when they feel it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Really? As an outsider I thought you were worse off now than when you had Big Sam, but that's fair enough if you value pretty football over results. Silva is currently the favourite in the sack race though, so I'm sure you won't be suffering him much longer anyway. Considering the home fixtures you have coming up, he needs to win 3 out of the next 4 away games I reckon, and he's only won 3 all season. Borrowed time.

Who would you go for as your next manager? David Wagner is the favourite which I find a bit strange. Not sure what qualifies him to manage a team looking to creep into Europe. Moyes is only 6/1 - christ that has to be depressing.
		
Click to expand...

We've had a bad run, but I've got faith in Marco to bring it back, we were playing great stuff up until the Liverpool game, just need to get our confidence back. The squad is a hell of a lot stronger, going forward we're a lot better than we were last year, we're just criminally inept from set pieces, if Marco and his coaching staff can sort that out we'll be in a good position. The Wolves result was bad, but if we can go on a run once we get over this tough run of home games we've got a chance of making 7th which is progress. Was never going to be a smooth season, Marco inherited a squad full of rubbish that was massively lacking in confidence and it's going to take time to turn it around. 

I don't see him getting sacked anytime soon, so not even considering new managers at the minute.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Agreed, first sight he went down easy, but there was contact and even if it winds fans up, players will go down when they feel it.
		
Click to expand...

I guess thats always the argument....if the contact doesnt actually make you fall over then isnt going to ground a dive.  But then how else do refs know you've been fouled.  I've got a feeling that argument is just like a circle....


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Before last night we were 2 points worse off after the same amount of games as last night, this is his first season and we heâ€™s inherited a lot of crap.
If we get rid itâ€™ll be 4 managers in just over 12 months, then how much do we give the new guy to spend and how long till we judge him?
Without being silly, how patient will Spurs be with Poch if you donâ€™t win anything or Lpool with Klopp or is top 4 enough?
We are no were near top 6 and it will take patience and giving a manager time to expect us to at least become competitive.
No manager on this planet could walk in to Everton, spend nowt and make this squad top 6 material.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying you _should_ sack him necessarily, I'm just saying it looks like the writing is on the wall. The set piece defending is fundamentally poor, you've let Wolves and Watford come in and overtake you, and you have a difficult run of fixtures to claw that back. This game away at Watford is absolutely vital for Silva's future I think. It's a must win for him. As you've suggested, your owners aren't perhaps the most patient around.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			We've had a bad run, but I've got faith in Marco to bring it back, *we were playing great stuff up until the Liverpool game*, just need to get our confidence back. The squad is a hell of a lot stronger, going forward we're a lot better than we were last year, we're just criminally inept from set pieces, if Marco and his coaching staff can sort that out we'll be in a good position. The Wolves result was bad, but if we can go on a run once we get over this tough run of home games we've got a chance of making 7th which is progress. Was never going to be a smooth season, Marco inherited a squad full of rubbish that was massively lacking in confidence and it's going to take time to turn it around.

I don't see him getting sacked anytime soon, so not even considering new managers at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

Is that true? Only glancing at your results but it looks as though you've only really beaten relegation battling teams or teams in horrible form, and mostly at home. The only exception being a good away win against Leicester.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not saying you _should_ sack him necessarily, I'm just saying it looks like the writing is on the wall. The set piece defending is fundamentally poor, you've let Wolves and Watford come in and overtake you, and you have a difficult run of fixtures to claw that back. This game away at Watford is absolutely vital for Silva's future I think. It's a must win for him. As you've suggested, your owners aren't perhaps the most patient around.
		
Click to expand...

Silva reminds me of Martinez 
Great attacking play but poor at buying / coaching defenders

For Belgium Martinez has the benefit of his defense being coached by decent managers for their clubs


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I guess thats always the argument....if the contact doesnt actually make you fall over then isnt going to ground a dive.  But then how else do refs know you've been fouled.  I've got a feeling that argument is just like a circle....
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll ever get a situation were everyone is happy or honest.
If you havenâ€™t seen them have a search for Francis Lee winning penalties in the early 70â€™s
Also donâ€™t think it helps the media looking for controversey.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Is that true? Only glancing at your results but it looks as though you've only really beaten relegation battling teams or teams in horrible form, and mostly at home. The only exception being a good away win against Leicester.
		
Click to expand...

It is true. We were playing lovely football, controlling possession, having more shots than basically every team we faced and then put in a great performance against Liverpool only to lose it at the death. Since then it's all gone Pete Tong, confidence has dropped and the quality of football has dropped off. I thought the Burnley win would be the turning point but obviously not, as you say the Watford game will be huge.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not saying you _should_ sack him necessarily, I'm just saying it looks like the writing is on the wall. The set piece defending is fundamentally poor, you've let Wolves and Watford come in and overtake you, and you have a difficult run of fixtures to claw that back. This game away at Watford is absolutely vital for Silva's future I think. It's a must win for him. As you've suggested, your owners aren't perhaps the most patient around.
		
Click to expand...

But who is saying this? Youâ€™re using phrases like â€œmust winâ€ why? Itâ€™s his first season, happy to start judging him this time next year.

If you want to look at how a club should do it take at look at our neighbours, Klopp finished 11th (I think) in his first season, but the owners trusted his plan and gave him time, now Iâ€™m not saying Silva is Klopp or better or worse, just that sometimes people outside the clubs make more of it than is needed.
As for the owners, Koeman had a nightmare and there were problems (rumoured) behinds the scenes, Unsworth was a stop gap and Allardyce was given one job and a load of money to do it.
Silva is Moshiriâ€™s pick and will show some faith.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But who is saying this? Youâ€™re using phrases like â€œmust winâ€ why? Itâ€™s his first season, happy to start judging him this time next year.

If you want to look at how a club should do it take at look at our neighbours, Klopp finished 11th (I think) in his first season, but the owners trusted his plan and gave him time, now Iâ€™m not saying Silva is Klopp or better or worse, just that sometimes people outside the clubs make more of it than is needed.
As for the owners, Koeman had a nightmare and there were problems (rumoured) behinds the scenes, Unsworth was a stop gap and Allardyce was given one job and a load of money to do it.
Silva is Moshiriâ€™s pick and will show some faith.
		
Click to expand...

You were competing for 7th this season, no? Presumably that was the aim. Your rivals for 7th are Wolves & Watford it seems, and you already lost to Wolves last week so they're 5 points clear of you. Losing to Watford would put them 4 points clear of you as well, and you've played a game more than both of them, so that would be pretty comprehensive, with you unlikely to claw it back given your fixture list. 



pauljames87 said:



			Silva reminds me of Martinez
Great attacking play but poor at buying / coaching defenders

For Belgium Martinez has the benefit of his defense being coached by decent managers for their clubs
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what he is. He's a straight up clone of Bobby Martinez. Fooling people into thinking he's a decent manager with pretty football while he can't even get the basics of defending right in his teams.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You were competing for 7th this season, no? Presumably that was the aim. Your rivals for 7th are Wolves & Watford it seems, and you already lost to Wolves last week so they're 5 points clear of you. Losing to Watford would put them 4 points clear of you as well, and you've played a game more than both of them, so that would be pretty comprehensive, with you unlikely to claw it back given your fixture list.


That's exactly what he is. He's a straight up clone of Bobby Martinez. Fooling people into thinking he's a decent manager with pretty football while he can't even get the basics of defending right in his teams.
		
Click to expand...

Who says were competing for 7th? We want to have a good season and build for the future, weâ€™ve had too many false dawns.
Iâ€™ll judge Silva in May on how this seasonâ€™s gone, like I say itâ€™s outsiders putting pressure on.
Last season we were â€œapparentlyâ€ in a relegation fight when Allardyce came in, he had us safe in late Feb/early March, why then didnâ€™t he change his style of football and prove he was the man for the job?
If Silva takes us to 5th like Martinez did, shall we sack him? The same Martinez who took Belgium to the 3rd place in the WC or is it once again down to the quality of players and not him?
Serious question to you, or anyone else, what is acceptable to you as a fan of your club as a measure of success?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Who says were competing for 7th? We want to have a good season and build for the future, weâ€™ve had too many false dawns.
Iâ€™ll judge Silva in May on how this seasonâ€™s gone, like I say itâ€™s outsiders putting pressure on.
Last season we were â€œapparentlyâ€ in a relegation fight when Allardyce came in, he had us safe in late Feb/early March, why then didnâ€™t he change his style of football and prove he was the man for the job?
If Silva takes us to 5th like Martinez did, shall we sack him? The same Martinez who took Belgium to the 3rd place in the WC or is it once again down to the quality of players and not him?
Serious question to you, or anyone else, what is acceptable to you as a fan of your club as a measure of success?
		
Click to expand...

Big Sam's way of operating is to sort the defence out first and worry about style of play later. I don't believe he was given enough time to do the latter. Silva obviously prefers to do it the other way round - get them playing his style and then worry about defending later - and likewise I also don't reckon he'll be given time to do the latter.


Not to focus on Martinez when he is in the past, but when he finished 5th it was his first season and he still had Moyesy's defence - conceding 39 goals. The following season it was 50, and the season after that 55. So there's is Bobby's influence for you. 

As for the World Cup, yes I do believe he had one of the best squads to work with and basically any manager would have got them a reasonable distance. But even with the like of Toby, Jan and Kompany, they still conceded 2 goals each to Tunisia and Japan.  The only truly good result he got was beating Brazil, and by no coincidence, that was the only game where he actually changed his system to suit his players. i.e. not playing De Bruyne in defensive midfield.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2019)

So why once weâ€™d reached safety did Allardyce continue with awful football, he had nothing to lose?
Everyone likes to point out how good Allardyce is, but when asked would you have at your club? They all answer no! 

Martinez was no way perfect, but he also got us to 2 semi finals and was far better to watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

The only people who suggest Sam are ones who have never had him at their club, Bolton fans excepted. If Poch goes to Utd this summer how about Spurs take him on. Go for it, I'm sure if would be a decision loved by the Spurs faithful .

Silva's job was not to come 7th, no awards for 7th. It was to stabilise, get rid of the dead wood, improve the style of play, make progress going forward. That doesn't happen in one season very often. He is still moulding the team, still dealing with bad buys from previous regimes. If he is manager next year, I hope he is, and we are in the same position at this stage, in terms of performance as well as league position, then he will be in big trouble. At the moment though he has to be given time to get the team he wants playing the way he wants. Half a seaon largely with the players from 2 previous regimes is nowhere near enough. If we get rid of Silva then the whole rejig starts again.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But who is saying this? Youâ€™re using phrases like â€œmust winâ€ why? Itâ€™s his first season, happy to start judging him this time next year.

If you want to look at how a club should do it take at look at our neighbours, *Klopp finished 11th (I think) in his first season, but the owners trusted his plan and gave him time, *now Iâ€™m not saying Silva is Klopp or better or worse, just that sometimes people outside the clubs make more of it than is needed.
As for the owners, Koeman had a nightmare and there were problems (rumoured) behinds the scenes, Unsworth was a stop gap and Allardyce was given one job and a load of money to do it.
Silva is Moshiriâ€™s pick and will show some faith.
		
Click to expand...

We finished 8th in his 1st half a season.

The one thing that really pishes me off is how managers are only judged/given transfer windows nowadays. It used to be 3-5 seasons. 

Spending Â£130m on a couple of players sounds a lot but this current transfer climate isnt the best to be judging managers. 

Unless clubs attracts major investment you wont see an instant improvement like City and Chelsea  have in prÃ¨vious years.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



*The only people who suggest Sam are ones who have never had him at their club*, Bolton fans excepted. If Poch goes to Utd this summer how about Spurs take him on. Go for it, I'm sure if would be a decision loved by the Spurs faithful .

Silva's job was not to come 7th, no awards for 7th. It was to stabilise, get rid of the dead wood, improve the style of play, make progress going forward. That doesn't happen in one season very often. He is still moulding the team, still dealing with bad buys from previous regimes. If he is manager next year, I hope he is, and we are in the same position at this stage, in terms of performance as well as league position, then he will be in big trouble. At the moment though he has to be given time to get the team he wants playing the way he wants. Half a seaon largely with the players from 2 previous regimes is nowhere near enough. If we get rid of Silva then the whole rejig starts again.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly the same people who thought Hodgson should've been given time at Liverpool.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Big Sam's way of operating is to sort the defence out first and worry about style of play later. I don't believe he was given enough time to do the latter. Silva obviously prefers to do it the other way round - get them playing his style and then worry about defending later - and likewise I also don't reckon he'll be given time to do the latter.


Not to focus on Martinez when he is in the past, but when he finished 5th it was his first season and he still had Moyesy's defence - conceding 39 goals. The following season it was 50, and the season after that 55. So there's is Bobby's influence for you.

As for the World Cup, yes I do believe he had one of the best squads to work with and basically any manager would have got them a reasonable distance. But even with the like of Toby, Jan and Kompany, they still conceded 2 goals each to Tunisia and Japan.  The only truly good result he got was beating Brazil, and by no coincidence, that was the only game where he actually changed his system to suit his players. i.e. not playing De Bruyne in defensive midfield.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like when Bilic took over .. first season he had big Sam defence we finished 7th with a pos goal difference 

Was downhill from there


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			We finished 8th in his 1st half a season.

*The one thing that really pishes me off is how managers are only judged/given transfer windows nowadays. It used to be 3-5 seasons.*

Spending Â£130m on a couple of players sounds a lot but this current transfer climate isnt the best to be judging managers.

Unless clubs attracts major investment you wont see an instant improvement like City and Chelsea  have in prÃ¨vious years.
		
Click to expand...


Taken us nearly 20 years to get a new manager, think we should be allowed to see what the merry go round is like for bit (albeit Big Sam puishing that a step too far imo  )


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The only people who suggest Sam are ones who have never had him at their club, Bolton fans excepted. If Poch goes to Utd this summer how about Spurs take him on. Go for it, I'm sure if would be a decision loved by the Spurs faithful .
		
Click to expand...

I think our expectations are slightly different, and Sam would be underqualified for the role.    That said, I was happy when he was appointed manager of my country. Thought he was the ideal candidate at that time.



pauldj42 said:



			So why once weâ€™d reached safety did Allardyce continue with awful football, he had nothing to lose?
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting he already had the defence sorted in a few short months?? I'd imagine he hoped to consolidate for the rest of the season and build the team in his image that summer. As I said, he wasn't given the chance. I think your board panicked when they appointed him in the first place to be honest, then as soon as you were safe they realised they actually didn't want him at all. The managerial equivalent of a deadline day panic buy.



Stuart_C said:



			Exactly the same people who thought Hodgson should've been given time at Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Why _do_ you have him as an avatar? Did you lose a bet?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 7, 2019)

Without wanting to jinx them.

Come on City


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think our expectations are slightly different, and Sam would be underqualified for the role.    That said, I was happy when he was appointed manager of my country. Thought he was the ideal candidate at that time.


Are you suggesting he already had the defence sorted in a few short months?? I'd imagine he hoped to consolidate for the rest of the season and build the team in his image that summer. As I said, he wasn't given the chance. I think your board panicked when they appointed him in the first place to be honest, then as soon as you were safe they realised they actually didn't want him at all. The managerial equivalent of a deadline day panic buy.


Why _do_ you have him as an avatar? Did you lose a bet?
		
Click to expand...

Our expectations are not different, you are just achieving them better than we are.

He had the defence sorted because he barely let anyone cross the half way line bar the CF. Full backs stopped going forward and crossing balls, Baines and Coleman! it's what they do (pedant alert, I know Coleman was largely injured but you get my point), they stopped the midfielders joining up with the striker. He sat everyone deep and squeezed the opposition attack with sheer weight of numbers. The aim was to do that and then pinch a goal from a rare corner or set piece. Turgid stuff, no thanks.

Managerial equivalent of a deadline day panic buy, couldn't agree more. Dreadful appointment on day 1, swhould never have happened.

Allardyce was asked when at Newcastle to be more attacking repeatedly before being sacked, he refused. It was a clear as day at Everton he would get sacked if he stayed the same. He has a method that works, same as Pullis. Plan B does not register. It works for survival purposes but very little else. If survive is all you want then get either of them. If you want some joy in your life, avoid.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2019)

Blue nose in work who was at the match said Fernandinho was a lucky boy to finish the match.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2019)

Written by just a neutral fan on a footy website - nails it:-

*FRAUDS*
The last couple of days of the mailbag has been hilariously peppered by gloating halfwits revelling in smug superiority because a team they donâ€™t like has either drawn consecutive games or lost a single game. I probably donâ€™t need to point out that their ludicrously partial rantings and half-baked conclusions say a lot more about them than it does about the subjects they address; I have, however, noticed a similar theme running throughout much criticism of Liverpool and City, and of their coaches in particular.

Itâ€™s become the frame of reference for any crowing loon worth their salt, and usually goes like this: denigrate a coachâ€™s previous successes, point out youâ€™d always said they were actually rubbish, predict their team is going to suddenly collapse and then use all this to support a series of wild assertions about the individualâ€™s personal character culminating in the ultimate conclusion that they are in fact a FRAUD.

We had to endure this nonsense for an entire year with Guardiola before Cityâ€™s performances largely slayed the â€˜Fraudiolaâ€™ meme, and now Klopp seems to be the latest coach subjected to a fierce cross examination of his personal and professional merits. Itâ€™s almost as if these people, who seem to have no knowledge of either football, history or human psychology, expect everyone to believe theyâ€™re hardened war veterans with wills forged in the steel of battle. They are, in fact, dorks who are too caught up in the narrative-generating machine of contemporary football marketing to actually enjoy the sport they seem so engaged with. Itâ€™s especially bizarre with Klopp, given that last year his victories over City were sometimes used to point out Guardiolaâ€™s continued FRAUDULENCE despite coaching City to a record-breaking league win.

The dork leaves no room for nuance. In their minds, a coach is not just a trainer but a mythical leader, a MANAGER. A MANAGER is either a Top Lad or a FRAUD. Ole, for example, is still in the Top Lad category. God forbid, however, he gets the job permanently and starts talking about tactics, rotates his team or experiences a blip in form and maybe takes out frustration on the referees. Foreign managers in particular very quickly find themselves slipping into FRAUD territory.

Smiddy, for example, aims a scattergun mishmash of bizarre accusations at Klopp, none of which make any sense or display any actual knowledge of anything, let alone football. Smiddy may well be a troll, but his bloviating does speak to a larger discourse in which managers and players must be mentally and physically perfect at all times, and in which luck must not exist for any winners of anything.

The fact is football is a fairly random sport without much on-pitch technological assistance, so some teams get lucky with bounces and decisions. Players and managers are imperfect human beings who are attempting to do their best, but sometimes perform badly. Sometimes they might say or do something that is a bit sh*tty.

Since when did we expect our title winners to never drop points? If we have the so-called strongest league in the world, why does everyone soil themselves when a top team draws a game? And why does anyone think a public display of mildly childish frustration illuminates the personal character of Jurgen Klopp? Why do people think Liverpool fans are arrogant? I am a neutral football fan who has lived in the city for a few years, and most Liverpool fans I know are strung out nervous wrecks who desperately hope their team doesnâ€™t f**k it up again.

I get Man United fans hating Klopp and Guardiola for bringing success to their biggest rivals. What I donâ€™t get is the mental gymnastics required to convince yourself that you can rumble a manipulatorâ€™s facade from a 2 minute press interview. All youâ€™ve done is create various false images of other people in your own head, and enjoyed feeling a smug feeling of rightness about it. So go ahead, dorks. Enjoy feeling right while the actual teams the actual people actually coach work their way towards potentially winning a league title.
*Sam H, Liverpool*


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Our expectations are not different, you are just achieving them better than we are.

He had the defence sorted because he barely let anyone cross the half way line bar the CF. Full backs stopped going forward and crossing balls, Baines and Coleman! it's what they do (pedant alert, I know Coleman was largely injured but you get my point), they stopped the midfielders joining up with the striker. He sat everyone deep and squeezed the opposition attack with sheer weight of numbers. The aim was to do that and then pinch a goal from a rare corner or set piece. Turgid stuff, no thanks.

Managerial equivalent of a deadline day panic buy, couldn't agree more. Dreadful appointment on day 1, swhould never have happened.

Allardyce was asked when at Newcastle to be more attacking repeatedly before being sacked, he refused. It was a clear as day at Everton he would get sacked if he stayed the same. He has a method that works, same as Pullis. Plan B does not register. It works for survival purposes but very little else. If survive is all you want then get either of them. If you want some joy in your life, avoid.
		
Click to expand...

I just don't know what happened to Big Sam over the years. His Bolton team were fantastic. He put together some glorious attacking players, and they finished as high as 6th. But he seemingly never tried to emulate this approach again. His Blackburn team was ok but not on a par with Bolton. And by the time he went to West Ham, yes, he had adopted a much more pragmatic approach it seems. As you say, he has carved out a bit of a niche as a survival man only these days. I'm sure that's not the reputation he wanted to give off, but that's exactly why he only gets short-term appointments now, and no time to actually implement his own team.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

LB - Neutral, he's from Liverpool 

Good post though


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			LB - Neutral, he's from Liverpool 

Good post though
		
Click to expand...

Read it properly, he has moved to the city - not a Liverpool fan.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I just don't know what happened to Big Sam over the years. His Bolton team were fantastic. He put together some glorious attacking players, and they finished as high as 6th. But he seemingly never tried to emulate this approach again. His Blackburn team was ok but not on a par with Bolton. And by the time he went to West Ham, yes, he had adopted a much more pragmatic approach it seems. As you say, he has carved out a bit of a niche as a survival man only these days. I'm sure that's not the reputation he wanted to give off, but that's exactly why he only gets short-term appointments now, and no time to actually implement his own team.
		
Click to expand...

Before you feel too sorry for him don't forget the 'stay up' bonuses he collects, the higher than usual salary because it is a panic appt and the pay off chunk when he is sacked. Only Jose can compete with Sam when it comes to sacking pay offs. He is a smart operator, quite rightly, when it comes to salary and contracts. He is not on his uppers.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Before you feel too sorry for him don't forget the 'stay up' bonuses he collects, the higher than usual salary because it is a panic appt and the pay off chunk when he is sacked. Only Jose can compete with Sam when it comes to sacking pay offs. He is a smart operator, quite rightly, when it comes to salary and contracts. He is not on his uppers.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say I felt sorry for him, at all! I was just wondering why he changed his style and became more and more pragmatic over the years. Maybe it was so he could actively pursue the quick-fix appointments for a quick and easy payday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Read it properly, he has moved to the city - not a Liverpool fan.

Click to expand...

It's on his signature though. Can you really be that neutral . Anyway, that was raised in jest. His post was good, I did acknowledge that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't say I felt sorry for him, at all! I was just wondering why he changed his style and became more and more pragmatic over the years. Maybe it was so he could actively pursue the quick-fix appointments for a quick and easy payday.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. He is the Red Adair of football (google that younger readers). The go to man when you are in big trouble but you pay a premium for the privelege. He has carved a tidy niche for himself and he does it very well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yup. He is the Red Adair of football (google that younger readers). The go to man when you are in big trouble but you pay a premium for the privelege. He has carved a tidy niche for himself and he does it very well.
		
Click to expand...

Red Adair - you dug that one out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Written by just a neutral fan on a footy website - nails it:-

*FRAUDS*
The last couple of days of the mailbag has been hilariously peppered by gloating halfwits revelling in smug superiority because a team they donâ€™t like has either drawn consecutive games or lost a single game. I probably donâ€™t need to point out that their ludicrously partial rantings and half-baked conclusions say a lot more about them than it does about the subjects they address; I have, however, noticed a similar theme running throughout much criticism of Liverpool and City, and of their coaches in particular.

Itâ€™s become the frame of reference for any crowing loon worth their salt, and usually goes like this: denigrate a coachâ€™s previous successes, point out youâ€™d always said they were actually rubbish, predict their team is going to suddenly collapse and then use all this to support a series of wild assertions about the individualâ€™s personal character culminating in the ultimate conclusion that they are in fact a FRAUD.

We had to endure this nonsense for an entire year with Guardiola before Cityâ€™s performances largely slayed the â€˜Fraudiolaâ€™ meme, and now Klopp seems to be the latest coach subjected to a fierce cross examination of his personal and professional merits. Itâ€™s almost as if these people, who seem to have no knowledge of either football, history or human psychology, expect everyone to believe theyâ€™re hardened war veterans with wills forged in the steel of battle. They are, in fact, dorks who are too caught up in the narrative-generating machine of contemporary football marketing to actually enjoy the sport they seem so engaged with. Itâ€™s especially bizarre with Klopp, given that last year his victories over City were sometimes used to point out Guardiolaâ€™s continued FRAUDULENCE despite coaching City to a record-breaking league win.

The dork leaves no room for nuance. In their minds, a coach is not just a trainer but a mythical leader, a MANAGER. A MANAGER is either a Top Lad or a FRAUD. Ole, for example, is still in the Top Lad category. God forbid, however, he gets the job permanently and starts talking about tactics, rotates his team or experiences a blip in form and maybe takes out frustration on the referees. Foreign managers in particular very quickly find themselves slipping into FRAUD territory.

Smiddy, for example, aims a scattergun mishmash of bizarre accusations at Klopp, none of which make any sense or display any actual knowledge of anything, let alone football. Smiddy may well be a troll, but his bloviating does speak to a larger discourse in which managers and players must be mentally and physically perfect at all times, and in which luck must not exist for any winners of anything.

The fact is football is a fairly random sport without much on-pitch technological assistance, so some teams get lucky with bounces and decisions. Players and managers are imperfect human beings who are attempting to do their best, but sometimes perform badly. Sometimes they might say or do something that is a bit sh*tty.

Since when did we expect our title winners to never drop points? If we have the so-called strongest league in the world, why does everyone soil themselves when a top team draws a game? And why does anyone think a public display of mildly childish frustration illuminates the personal character of Jurgen Klopp? Why do people think Liverpool fans are arrogant? I am a neutral football fan who has lived in the city for a few years, and most Liverpool fans I know are strung out nervous wrecks who desperately hope their team doesnâ€™t fuck it up again.

I get Man United fans hating Klopp and Guardiola for bringing success to their biggest rivals. What I donâ€™t get is the mental gymnastics required to convince yourself that you can rumble a manipulatorâ€™s facade from a 2 minute press interview. All youâ€™ve done is create various false images of other people in your own head, and enjoyed feeling a smug feeling of rightness about it. So go ahead, dorks. Enjoy feeling right while the actual teams the actual people actually coach work their way towards potentially winning a league title.
*Sam H, Liverpool*



Click to expand...

Excellent post

I Fully expect if City do win the title then social media will be all over Klopp calling him a failure and the word bottle will no doubt come out - we are and indeed now Spurs are going head to head work according the media the best Prem team ever , about 3 months ago everyone was desperate for someone other than City to win - someone to beat the oil money , as soon as Liverpool start to seriously challenge its then all hands behind City - i donâ€™t get it , i donâ€™t get how others are so desperate for City to win.

Listening to the especially Everton and Utd fans last night and I couldnâ€™t understand how they would want their own team to lose , season ticket holders not bothering to go because they would rather their own team lost - the bitterness between teams seem to be getting worse but I donâ€™t think many Liverpool fans really care about other teams -itâ€™s only about where we finish in the league , donâ€™t care where Everton or Utd or City etc finish

If we are to get over the line and itâ€™s going to be bloody tough then itâ€™s going to be amazing for Liverpool fans , the club and the players it will be an amazing celebration just as it was after Istanbul but none of it will be about any other team or about ensuring there is rubbing other teams nose it


In regards the discussion about Silva and Fat Sam - Allardyce has a specific management plan , itâ€™s all about mid table security for his clubs and earning the bonus for him , I donâ€™t see him being for a club beyond that - same with Hodgson etc 

As for Silva - his history shows short periods at clubs , itâ€™s hard to judge how good or bad he is as a manager , a fair bit has been spent at Everton but donâ€™t see them as having moved forward much and not sure Silva will do it but sacking a manager every year wonâ€™t get them anywhere. Expect Watford fans are believing in a bit of Karma right now as he struggles a bit


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Red Adair - you dug that one out!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, very true but you remembered as well. Funny how a name or a person gets plucked out by the media and they become the 'standard'.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			, i donâ€™t get how others are so desperate for City to win.
		
Click to expand...

That's because you don't understand just how hated Liverpool FC and their fans are by a great swathe of people.

You've not been successful in a long time so you've not had to endure the hatred that comes your way simple by being successful in the modern, post-'93 era of football, where coverage is everywhere and the internet gives anyone with a CPU the ability to voice their opinion.

If you were to become successful, on top of the fact that you're already not popular amongst many football fans, then you'll soon see why a lot of Man Utd fans complain about the notion of ABU. 

If you win the league this year, then you should revel in the almost guaranteed ABL culture that will start to grow. Wear it as a badge of honour. You're successful and you're feared.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent post

I Fully expect if City do win the title then social media will be all over Klopp calling him a failure and the word bottle will no doubt come out - we are and indeed now Spurs are going head to head work according the media the best Prem team ever , about 3 months ago everyone was desperate for someone other than City to win - someone to beat the oil money , as soon as Liverpool start to seriously challenge its then all hands behind City - i donâ€™t get it , i donâ€™t get how others are so desperate for City to win.

Listening to the especially Everton and Utd fans last night and I couldnâ€™t understand how they would want their own team to lose , season ticket holders not bothering to go because they would rather their own team lost - the bitterness between teams seem to be getting worse but I donâ€™t think many Liverpool fans really care about other teams -itâ€™s only about where we finish in the league , donâ€™t care where Everton or Utd or City etc finish

If we are to get over the line and itâ€™s going to be bloody tough then itâ€™s going to be amazing for Liverpool fans , the club and the players it will be an amazing celebration just as it was after Istanbul but none of it will be about any other team or about ensuring there is rubbing other teams nose it


In regards the discussion about Silva and Fat Sam - Allardyce has a specific management plan , itâ€™s all about mid table security for his clubs and earning the bonus for him , I donâ€™t see him being for a club beyond that - same with Hodgson etc

As for Silva - his history shows short periods at clubs , itâ€™s hard to judge how good or bad he is as a manager , a fair bit has been spent at Everton but donâ€™t see them as having moved forward much and not sure Silva will do it but sacking a manager every year wonâ€™t get them anywhere. Expect Watford fans are believing in a bit of Karma right now as he struggles a bit
		
Click to expand...

You need to look closer to home, I reckon there might be a LPool fan on here who has put his hard earned cash on Everton being relegated!

Which category do you put him in?

You change your tune to fit your narrative, West Ham Everton etc were meant to struggle, Spurs had no chance as they had signed no one.

Please show were people were saying anyone but City, youâ€™ve stated it twice now!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I guess thats always the argument....if the contact doesnt actually make you fall over then isnt going to ground a dive.  But then how else do refs know you've been fouled.  I've got a feeling that argument is just like a circle....
		
Click to expand...

Players go down now and ask the ref a question.
But there are limits and some players cross the line.
But itâ€™s here to stay.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Are you suggesting he already had the defence sorted in a few short months?? I'd imagine he hoped to consolidate for the rest of the season and build the team in his image that summer. As I said, he wasn't given the chance. I think your board panicked when they appointed him in the first place to be honest, then as soon as you were safe they realised they actually didn't want him at all. The managerial equivalent of a deadline day panic buy.
		
Click to expand...

He knew he wasnâ€™t first choice, it was common knowledge weâ€™d approached Silva, he was given an 18 month contract because he refused the 6 month one as he knew heâ€™d be replaced, the 18th month contract effectively gave him the pay off.

Youâ€™d hope every manager has a plan B, C, etc, Allardyce displayed none of that.
1-0 down he wouldnâ€™t go for the draw, heâ€™d bring defenders on to ensure it didnâ€™t get worse.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			It is true. We were playing lovely football, controlling possession, having more shots than basically every team we faced and then put in a great performance against Liverpool only to lose it at the death. Since then it's all gone Pete Tong, confidence has dropped and the quality of football has dropped off. I thought the Burnley win would be the turning point but obviously not, as you say the Watford game will be huge.
		
Click to expand...

Can a mistake by your keeper in the dying moments really affect confidence this much.
You played well just unlucky.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why _do_ you have him as an avatar? Did you lose a bet?
		
Click to expand...

To remind me that regardless of performances or results at liverpool, nothing will ever come near to those 6 long, hard months that he was here.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent post

I Fully expect if City do win the title then social media will be all over Klopp calling him a failure and the word bottle will no doubt come out - we are and indeed now Spurs are going head to head work according the media the best Prem team ever , about 3 months ago everyone was desperate for someone other than City to win - someone to beat the oil money , as soon as Liverpool start to seriously challenge its then all hands behind City - i donâ€™t get it , i donâ€™t get how others are so desperate for City to win.

Listening to the especially Everton and Utd fans last night and I couldnâ€™t understand how they would want their own team to lose , season ticket holders not bothering to go because they would rather their own team lost - the bitterness between teams seem to be getting worse but I donâ€™t think many Liverpool fans really care about other teams -itâ€™s only about where we finish in the league , donâ€™t care where Everton or Utd or City etc finish

If we are to get over the line and itâ€™s going to be bloody tough then itâ€™s going to be amazing for Liverpool fans , the club and the players it will be an amazing celebration just as it was after Istanbul but none of it will be about any other team or about ensuring there is rubbing other teams nose it


In regards the discussion about Silva and Fat Sam - Allardyce has a specific management plan , itâ€™s all about mid table security for his clubs and earning the bonus for him , I donâ€™t see him being for a club beyond that - same with Hodgson etc

As for Silva - his history shows short periods at clubs , itâ€™s hard to judge how good or bad he is as a manager , a fair bit has been spent at Everton but donâ€™t see them as having moved forward much and not sure Silva will do it but sacking a manager every year wonâ€™t get them anywhere. Expect Watford fans are believing in a bit of Karma right now as he struggles a bit
		
Click to expand...

Best Premier league team ever are you serious.
This is by a long shot nowhere near the best Liverpool team ever but your above the best premier team ever,Do is a favour.

I bet there is not one Manchester Utd fan that doesnâ€™t want Spurs to win the title over City or Liverpool,and I bet you would struggle to find a Utd supporter who would want Liverpool to win over City.

Gloating  and goading other teams fans is what football is all about.
Banter is another thing altogether.
Your post tells me you donâ€™t understand the hatred Liverpool fans have over Utd and Visa Versa.

I have great mates who support Liverpool and I can promise this if they win the league they will go on about it for months.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



*Best Premier league team ever are you serious.*
This is by a long shot nowhere near the best Liverpool team ever but your above the best premier team ever,Do is a favour.

I bet there is not one Manchester Utd fan that doesnâ€™t want Spurs to win the title over City or Liverpool,and I bet you would struggle to find a Utd supporter who would want Liverpool to win over City.

Gloating  and goading other teams fans is what football is all about.
Banter is another thing altogether.
Your post tells me you donâ€™t understand the hatred Liverpool fans have over Utd and Visa Versa.

I have great mates who support Liverpool and I can promise this if they win the league they will go on about it for months.
		
Click to expand...

Ignore.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I might be wrong but im certain he means City.
		
Click to expand...

I think pokerjoke knows that and is baffled how anyone could make that call about City.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I think pokerjoke knows that and is baffled how anyone could make that call about City.
		
Click to expand...

sorry i misread the post.

City are being touted by lots of people in media and football as being the best PL team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I think pokerjoke knows that and is baffled how anyone could make that call about City.
		
Click to expand...

As I said in the post â€œaccording to media â€œ 

Guess that bit wasnâ€™t read

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....e-greatest-premier/1hkqku7nfhp461mmcsi8ciehw3

Stats have them pretty much top

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....-the-greatest-pl-team-of-all-time_316204.html

Loads have talked about them being the best ever 100 points etc etc- or because Liverpool are going neck and neck with them itâ€™s not valid anymore


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I think pokerjoke knows that and is baffled how anyone could make that call about City.
		
Click to expand...

It may have something to do with them achieving the record points total last season. So by the only quantifiable measure, the best PL team ever. 

Obviously this season they've not been quite as good as that. But man for man it's pretty much the same team + Mahrez.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As I said in the post â€œaccording to media â€œ 

Guess that bit wasnâ€™t read

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....e-greatest-premier/1hkqku7nfhp461mmcsi8ciehw3

Stats have them pretty much top

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....-the-greatest-pl-team-of-all-time_316204.html

Loads have talked about them being the best ever 100 points etc etc- or because Liverpool are going neck and neck with them itâ€™s not valid anymore
		
Click to expand...

No I read it,and of course I read it as City,Christ if anyone thought I meant Liverpool or Spurs then they need a reality check.
As there are many on here who have been watching football for over 40 years Iâ€™m well capable of making my own decisions who is the best team ever I donâ€™t need media.

Stats are bull,getting 100 points means nothing as 100% of this would be down to the strength and depth of the opposition.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			City are being touted by lots of people in media and football as being the best PL team.
		
Click to expand...

True, but the media always need an angle on something.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			sorry i misread the post.

*City are being touted by lots of people in media and football as being the best PL team.*

Click to expand...

Exactly - for the past 12 months there have been many fans/pundits etc etc all stating they see the current City side as the Best Prem side they have seen - so itâ€™s got to be great for both Spurs and Liverpool to be challenging right now when no one could get near them last season and itâ€™s the same team plus another addition in Mahrez. 

Either way itâ€™s going to be a cracking rest of the season and its good to see the team going forward .


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I have great mates who support Liverpool and I can promise this if they win the league they will go on about it for months.
		
Click to expand...

As is their right IMO.  Name one set of fans that doesn't sing about being champions for the entirety of the next season....whether it being league or Champions league etc thats whats so good about being a football fan, you've got to enjoy the good times, they may not come around again too soon!

Now, if Santa could fix it so that Man Utd and Spurs finish outside the top 4 and win naff all for the foreseeable future, I'd be happy!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			As is their right IMO.  Name one set of fans that doesn't sing about being champions for the entirety of the next season....whether it being league or Champions league etc thats whats so good about being a football fan, you've got to enjoy the good times, they may not come around again too soon!

Now, if Santa could fix it so that Man Utd and Spurs finish outside the top 4 and win naff all for the foreseeable future, I'd be happy!
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find I was in agreement,proper supporters will dish it out for sure.
You need to read the other posts to get the picture.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I think you will find I was in agreement,proper supporters will dish it out for sure.
You need to read the other posts to get the picture.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I got that, I think the tone of my post didnt come across quite how I meant it!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Yes I got that, I think the tone of my post didnt come across quite how I meant it! 

Click to expand...

You shouldnâ€™t worry mate, it happens regular on this thread from some Lpool fans.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 7, 2019)

So Zaha, quite rightly, just got an extra 1 game ban for clapping the ref even after getting sent off for doing exactly the same thing earlier. Hope he will learn.

However, Ashley Barnes gets booked for diving for Burnley but is then caught on camera screaming abusive language into the face of the linesman for a prolonged period of time, while flailing his arms around and gobbing in between breathes. Result......nothing from the Premier League. 

I would argue Barnes behaviour is far worse than Zaha's and does the game more damage. Makes you wonder why........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			So Zaha, quite rightly, just got an extra 1 game ban for clapping the ref even after getting sent off for doing exactly the same thing earlier. Hope he will learn.

However, Ashley Barnes gets booked for diving for Burnley but is then caught on camera screaming abusive language into the face of the linesman for a prolonged period of time, while flailing his arms around and gobbing in between breathes. *Result......nothing from the Premier League.*

I would argue Barnes behaviour is far worse than Zaha's and does the game more damage. Makes you wonder why........
		
Click to expand...

It's a decision that makes me despair. If the game wants to stop abuse towards officials, at all levels of the game then this is where it starts. We hear of problems at junior levels, amateur levels etc with abuse towards refs and it all begins because football allows this to happen without consequence. Hugely disappointing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 7, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			So Zaha, quite rightly, just got an extra 1 game ban for clapping the ref even after getting sent off for doing exactly the same thing earlier. Hope he will learn.

However, Ashley Barnes gets booked for diving for Burnley but is then caught on camera screaming abusive language into the face of the linesman for a prolonged period of time, while flailing his arms around and gobbing in between breathes. Result......nothing from the Premier League.

I would argue Barnes behaviour is far worse than Zaha's and does the game more damage. Makes you wonder why........
		
Click to expand...

I agree his behaviour was worse and he should nave seen red .but think it was a penalty thatâ€™s why heâ€™s upset.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			It wasnâ€™t a dive mate, players came together on the edge of the box and he went down, as an Everton fan it looked like he went down easy, but as Tashy said another angle showed his shirt being tugged, as said numerous times on here the Ref only gets one angle. Iâ€™d of wanted it at the other end.
		
Click to expand...

If it was the incident  I saw Paul, I think if Gundoghan had gone down outside the box, the ref would of had a harder decision to make. He tried to get in the box for the penalty and the ref was having none of it. Rightly so. It wasn't a yellow for diving, coz as you say there was contact. In the context of the result, don't think it merits more than a sentance.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I guess thats always the argument....if the contact doesnt actually make you fall over then isnt going to ground a dive.  But then how else do refs know you've been fouled.  I've got a feeling that argument is just like a circle....
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is though Adam he had his shirt pulled/tugged, do you have to go down with a shirt pull. If it's in the box, it's a penalty ( if the ref sees it). Like I say, I wasn't overly bothered coz I thought he was going for more than a free kick.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You need to look closer to home, I reckon there might be a LPool fan on here who has put his hard earned cash on Everton being relegated!

Which category do you put him in?

You change your tune to fit your narrative, West Ham Everton etc were meant to struggle, Spurs had no chance as they had signed no one.

Please show were people were saying anyone but City, youâ€™ve stated it twice now!
		
Click to expand...

This all day long, how can someone like an excellent post that is quoting the calling of a manager, team and supporters, ( Liverpool). When you have spent all season and then some, calling a football club and its supporters for having oil money. City have gone from being everyone's favourite second team to the team that everyone wants to beat three moths ago. The bitterness that the guy from Liverpool talks about is rife on here. Those people must have vampire blood, coz when they look in the mirror, they don't see it.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Trouble is though Adam he had his shirt pulled/tugged, do you have to go down with a shirt pull. If it's in the box, it's a penalty ( if the ref sees it). Like I say, I wasn't overly bothered coz I thought he was going for more than a free kick.
		
Click to expand...

This is my point exactly, in the middle of the pitch the ref will blow for a shirt tug in an instant, Yet in the box it's very rare to be given.

A player shouldn't need to go down to be awarded a free kick, but having your shirt pulled would rarely (if ever) make you fall over.

So in my eyes it was 100% a dive, but yes it was a foul.

I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			This is my point exactly, in the middle of the pitch the ref will blow for a shirt tug in an instant, Yet in the box it's very rare to be given.

A player shouldn't need to go down to be awarded a free kick, but having your shirt pulled would rarely (if ever) make you fall over.

So in my eyes it was 100% a dive, but yes it was a foul.

I don't know what the answer is.
		
Click to expand...

Get skintight shirts that canâ€™t be pulled.
Not many fatties in the prem, but not sure the fans would wear them.


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Get skintight shirts that canâ€™t be pulled.
Not many fatties in the prem, but not sure the fans would wear them.
		
Click to expand...

some of the sights when England rugby introduced skin tight shirts should never have been seen!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			some of the sights when England rugby introduced skin tight shirts should never have been seen!
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s just the players what do u think about the fans.?


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I agree his behaviour was worse and he should nave seen red .but think it was a penalty thatâ€™s why heâ€™s upset.
		
Click to expand...

Yep it was a pen, but that does not mean you can behave like that, or at least you shouldnâ€™t be allowed too.

Zaha would claim he was fouled when he then got yellow carded and then red for arguing, but no excuse.

I donâ€™t understand why players acting like complete tools is not clamped down on by the premier league, surely in a world of money and image it doesnâ€™t do any good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s just the players what do u think about the fans.?
		
Click to expand...

Grown men shouldnâ€™t wear football shirts unless playing football. 
And if they get a name and number on the back ðŸ˜±


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			So Zaha, quite rightly, just got an extra 1 game ban for clapping the ref even after getting sent off for doing exactly the same thing earlier. Hope he will learn.

However, Ashley Barnes gets booked for diving for Burnley but is then caught on camera screaming abusive language into the face of the linesman for a prolonged period of time, while flailing his arms around and gobbing in between breathes. Result......nothing from the Premier League.

I would argue Barnes behaviour is far worse than Zaha's and does the game more damage. Makes you wonder why........
		
Click to expand...

Not saying this is right or wrong, but maybe they were lenient with Barnes because the ref actually made a clear mistake in booking for diving when it was a penalty. So he obviously went over the top, but he did have good grounds to be angry in the first place. If I got taken out and then booked for diving, I'd be quite furious too. To ban him for that would be compounding the original mistake even further to be honest. 

I also don't really agree that Zaha needed an _extra_ game ban. He got a red for two yellow cards, one game ban is sufficient in my book. Footballers aren't emotionless robots, they're going to react badly to things at times in the heat of the moment.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			This is my point exactly, in the middle of the pitch the ref will blow for a shirt tug in an instant, Yet in the box it's very rare to be given.

A player shouldn't need to go down to be awarded a free kick, but having your shirt pulled would rarely (if ever) make you fall over.

So in my eyes it was 100% a dive, but yes it was a foul.

I don't know what the answer is.
		
Click to expand...

Play naked?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Not saying this is right or wrong, but maybe they were lenient with Barnes because the ref actually made a clear mistake in booking for diving when it was a penalty. So he obviously went over the top, but he did have good grounds to be angry in the first place. If I got taken out and then booked for diving, I'd be quite furious too. To ban him for that would be compounding the original mistake even further to be honest.

I also don't really agree that Zaha needed an _extra_ game ban. He got a red for two yellow cards, one game ban is sufficient in my book.* Footballers aren't emotionless robots, they're going to react badly to things at times in the heat of the moment.*

Click to expand...

Feel free to watch any of the 6 nations matches this weekend and see how they reacy to officials. They knock 7 bells out of each other, massive hits etc but when the ref speaks they all shut up, listen and do as he says. Most other sports are the same. The passion angle used in football to excuse the snarling nastiness towards officials is poor.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Feel free to watch any of the 6 nations matches this weekend and see how they reacy to officials. They knock 7 bells out of each other, massive hits etc but when the ref speaks they all shut up, listen and do as he says. Most other sports are the same. The passion angle used in football to excuse the snarling nastiness towards officials is poor.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the refs are just better in rugby so there's less to argue about?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Maybe the refs are just better in rugby so there's less to argue about?
		
Click to expand...

It's a different culture. From the very beginning, junior rugby, respect for the ref is installed. Kids watching rugby watch the pro's and see respect. What do young footballers see? Ashley Barnes, Wayne Rooney at his peak etc snarling and swearing at refs. It's a diifferent game with different issues, not pure by any means, but the ability to be civil to an official should not be a tricky problem.

Incidentally, you can argue in rugby if you so wish. The ref will reverse a penalty if necessary against you for doing it. Whatever happens he will move the penalty 10yds closer to your try line. Keep arguing and he will move again and again, they do as well, it is not an idle threat. Either you learn and shut up or your team mates shut you up. Very simple. Players rarely do it twice and if they do their team mates / coach etc don't want them back in the team. Similar in hockey, open your mouth and you are in the sin bin for 10 minutes. Good way to lose friends if you keep costing your team matches. Football toyed with the 10yd idea but bottled it. That was a great shame.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a different culture. From the very beginning, junior rugby, respect for the ref is installed. Kids watching rugby watch the pro's and see respect. What do young footballers see? Ashley Barnes, Wayne Rooney at his peak etc snarling and swearing at refs. It's a diifferent game with different issues, not pure by any means, but the ability to be civil to an official should not be a tricky problem.

Incidentally, you can argue in rugby if you so wish. The ref will reverse a penalty if necessary against you for doing it. Whatever happens he will move the penalty 10yds closer to your try line. Keep arguing and he will move again and again, they do as well, it is not an idle threat. Either you learn and shut up or your team mates shut you up. Very simple. Players rarely do it twice and if they do their team mates / coach etc don't want them back in the team. Similar in hockey, open your mouth and you are in the sin bin for 10 minutes. Good way to lose friends if you keep costing your team matches. *Football toyed with the 10yd idea but bottled it.* That was a great shame.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they bottled it, it just didn't work because football is a totally different game. In rugby the aim is to get to the end line so moving up 10 yards will always be helpful. But in football a free kick from out on the wing 40 yards out or 30 yards out doesn't make much difference, you're just crossing it into the box either way. In fact a central free kick from 29 yards out might even be easier to score from than 19 yards out where you have less space to get the ball up and down over the wall. And a free kick from 20 yards inside your own half or 10 yards inside your own half makes absolutely no difference. Failed experiment really.

They do say football is a gentleman's game played by thugs and rugby is a thug's game played by gentlemen don't they?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			LB - Neutral, he's from Liverpool 

Good post though
		
Click to expand...

I read it again, and he's actually a Man Ciy fan - so take it with a large dose of salt.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2019)

Phil Jones signs a new contract at UTD. 
How? Why?ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Feel free to watch any of the 6 nations matches this weekend and see how they reacy to officials. They knock 7 bells out of each other, massive hits etc but when the ref speaks they all shut up, listen and do as he says. Most other sports are the same. The passion angle used in football to excuse the snarling nastiness towards officials is poor.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s easy to roll the Rugby argument out, but itâ€™s not an easy answer, the culture of both sports goes back generations, you wonâ€™t suddenly fix football by copying Rugby.
Look at the serious injuries inflicted on Rugby players by each other hidden from the referees in scrums or rucks and mauls etc and then we hold them up as beacons of light as an example for Footballers to follow because they donâ€™t argue with the Ref!
As much as I 100% agree we need Footballers to take responsibility for their behaviour and if both sports were starting out today then yes we should copy Rugby.
Football is tribal, itâ€™s a different mind set, the stakes are higher both financially and socially and is far to established to believe that something so simple as looking at Rugby and how their players treat officials will fix it, how players speak to Refs is a minor issue in the game imo.
Just so we donâ€™t get the typical footballer supporter who doesnâ€™t understand.........blah blah blah, I played Rugby for years and was a season ticket holder at the Falcons for 5 years, still go and watch the odd game both at local and premiership level, just get frustrated when the Rugby card is brought out every time the treatment of officials is discussed.
Rugby has a lot of own issues which seem to get ignored.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm certainly not blind to thuggery in rugby, that is a seperate discussion. This is purely about respect to officials. 

I am sure the 10yds rule would have worked had it been enforced correctly. I don't think their hearts were in it, offiicials or players.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm certainly not blind to thuggery in rugby, that is a seperate discussion. This is purely about respect to officials.

I am sure the 10yds rule would have worked had it been enforced correctly. I don't think their hearts were in it, offiicials or players.
		
Click to expand...

But thatâ€™s the problem, itâ€™s cause and effect, you canâ€™t isolate one issue from another, ie, why are the players (both sports) reacting like they are, is the standard of Referees different etc etc


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 8, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Yep it was a pen, but that does not mean you can behave like that, or at least you shouldnâ€™t be allowed too.

Zaha would claim he was fouled when he then got yellow carded and then red for arguing, but no excuse.

I donâ€™t understand why players acting like complete tools is not clamped down on by the premier league, surely in a world of money and image it doesnâ€™t do any good.
		
Click to expand...

He was fouled but was booked for raising his hands I thought.
The clapping was just childish.
The FA are like the golf powers that be no balls.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 8, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Play naked?
		
Click to expand...

Just paint shirts on.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a different culture. From the very beginning, junior rugby, respect for the ref is installed. Kids watching rugby watch the pro's and see respect. What do young footballers see? Ashley Barnes, Wayne Rooney at his peak etc snarling and swearing at refs. It's a diifferent game with different issues, not pure by any means, but the ability to be civil to an official should not be a tricky problem.

Incidentally, you can argue in rugby if you so wish. The ref will reverse a penalty if necessary against you for doing it. Whatever happens he will move the penalty 10yds closer to your try line. Keep arguing and he will move again and again, they do as well, it is not an idle threat. Either you learn and shut up or your team mates shut you up. Very simple. Players rarely do it twice and if they do their team mates / coach etc don't want them back in the team. Similar in hockey, open your mouth and you are in the sin bin for 10 minutes. Good way to lose friends if you keep costing your team matches. Football toyed with the 10yd idea but bottled it. That was a great shame.
		
Click to expand...

Very good post ,if only.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 8, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Phil Jones signs a new contract at UTD.
How? Why?ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Shocking
Hope this is not a sign that Oli thinks we already have the right defenders.
I would have let Jones and Smalling go quite easily


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 8, 2019)

Won't have anything to do with Solskjaer - this will be a Woodward, Scouting team decision. Solksjaer will have little to no involvement in transfers or contracts at this point.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Shocking
Hope this is not a sign that Oli thinks we already have the right defenders.
I would have let Jones and Smalling go quite easily
		
Click to expand...

I honestly donâ€™t know how heâ€™s managed it,he just runs round pulling stupid faces & tripping over. 

Fair play to him tho ðŸ˜†


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Won't have anything to do with Solskjaer - this will be a Woodward, Scouting team decision. Solksjaer will have little to no involvement in transfers or contracts at this point.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not so sure.
If Oli is in the running to be full time manager I believe he would be.
He would have come in to have a look at the whole squad and been asked who he fancied and who not.
Also he has been at Martial and Jones signing of contracts.

If heâ€™s not in the running and a new manager is coming in surely it would be a risk to the player signing with the chance heâ€™s not fancied.

At the end of the day contracts can be signed but ripped up soon after as money talks and all players are for sale at the right price.

Jones must think itâ€™s bloody Xmas getting a 5 year deal.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Shocking
Hope this is not a sign that Oli thinks we already have the right defenders.
I would have let Jones and Smalling go quite easily
		
Click to expand...

Cheered me up no end ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2019)

Just heard Cardiff are retiring the No9 shirt in honour of Emiliano Sala. Lovely gesture.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just heard Cardiff are retiring the No9 shirt in honour of Emiliano Sala. Lovely gesture.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find it was reported that the French club are doing this not Cardiff but willing to accept I got it wrong.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just heard Cardiff are retiring the No9 shirt in honour of Emiliano Sala. Lovely gesture.
		
Click to expand...

Unless there is breaking news on it, i think you mean Nantes.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093876310387163136
ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			I think you'll find it was reported that the French club are doing this not Cardiff but willing to accept I got it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Could well of heard it wrong. Just watching BBC news and heard it mentioned on there re retiring shirt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2019)

Phil Jones getting a new 4 year contract ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Phil Jones getting a new 4 year contract ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

View attachment 26549

Click to expand...

Mr current affairs â˜ï¸â˜ï¸ðŸ˜


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Phil Jones signs a new contract at UTD.
How? Why?ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Bet he signed with a thumb print and help from his carer


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s easy to roll the Rugby argument out, but itâ€™s not an easy answer, the culture of both sports goes back generations, you wonâ€™t suddenly fix football by copying Rugby.
Look at the serious injuries inflicted on Rugby players by each other hidden from the referees in scrums or rucks and mauls etc and then we hold them up as beacons of light as an example for Footballers to follow because they donâ€™t argue with the Ref!
As much as I 100% agree we need Footballers to take responsibility for their behaviour and if both sports were starting out today then yes we should copy Rugby.
Football is tribal, itâ€™s a different mind set, the stakes are higher both financially and socially and is far to established to believe that something so simple as looking at Rugby and how their players treat officials will fix it, how players speak to Refs is a minor issue in the game imo.
Just so we donâ€™t get the typical footballer supporter who doesnâ€™t understand.........blah blah blah, I played Rugby for years and was a season ticket holder at the Falcons for 5 years, still go and watch the odd game both at local and premiership level, just get frustrated when the Rugby card is brought out every time the treatment of officials is discussed.
Rugby has a lot of own issues which seem to get ignored.
		
Click to expand...

But if the players misbehave they can get cited after and get proper bans, not a poxy 3 games like footballers


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Phil Jones getting a new 4 year contract ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

View attachment 26549

Click to expand...

I might put those photos on the front door to keep the burglars away


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Phil Jones getting a new 4 year contract ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

View attachment 26549

Click to expand...

I dread to think what his â€œhappyâ€ is


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			I dread to think what his â€œhappyâ€ is
		
Click to expand...

This was his greatest moment - the headtackle


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This was his greatest moment - the headtackle

View attachment 26550

Click to expand...

He looks like his batteries have run out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			He looks like his batteries have run out
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:









Click to expand...

Nevilles commentary on this is top drawer!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This was his greatest moment - the headtackle

View attachment 26550

Click to expand...

I prefer this one...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2019)

Who does it best? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2019)

Best put this one up aswell. 
ðŸ˜³


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I prefer this one...






Click to expand...

Nice, Very Nice.


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I prefer this one...






Click to expand...

Looks like theyâ€™ve let the special kid out for the day and theyâ€™ve taken the crayon out of his nose


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2019)

I prefer this one..


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			Bet he signed with a thumb print and help from his carer
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			But if the players misbehave they can get cited after and get proper bans, not a poxy 3 games like footballers
		
Click to expand...

Rightly so, big difference between tripping someone up through on goal and violently assaulting someone.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Won't have anything to do with Solskjaer - this will be a Woodward, Scouting team decision. Solksjaer will have little to no involvement in transfers or contracts at this point.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. It's a protect your assets move. Some club would still pay Â£20m for Jones in the summer, as injury prone as he is.

United are run as a business now and the transfer/contract dealings match that. He'll appoint Ole as it's the easy and cheap option.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 9, 2019)

Oof. That finish from Pogba. He's on a heck of a run of form.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 9, 2019)

4LEX said:



			He'll appoint Ole as it's the easy and cheap option.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, thatâ€™s definitely been shown by our last two managers being easy and cheap options, hasnâ€™t it?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2019)

One for the Utd fans. 
Start of last season, not this. Head to head, it was quoted that the Utd squad were as good as Citys.  Until Maureen went, Utd never seemed to play to ther potential on a regular basis. Is there more/ another level to come from Utd.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			One for the Utd fans.
Start of last season, not this. Head to head, it was quoted that the Utd squad were as good as Citys.  Until Maureen went, Utd never seemed to play to ther potential on a regular basis. Is there more/ another level to come from Utd.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine Rashford, Herrera, Martial, Pogba, Mata and Lingard playing together if theyâ€™d had a few years of this, not being dragged back by Mourinho. 

So yes, I definitely believe there is more to come. With these players we should be better than Liverpool.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2019)

Getting tired of football. Zaha should not be anywhere near the game today.. he was sent off last week.. given 2 extra game ban yet cuz he appeals he can play? Iâ€™m sorry but his appeal is about the extra ban.. the 1 game is regardless.. so he should be banned and appeal to be ready for next week

This game is getting stupid


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Getting tired of football. Zaha should not be anywhere near the game today.. he was sent off last week.. given 2 extra game ban yet cuz he appeals he can play? Iâ€™m sorry but his appeal is about the extra ban.. the 1 game is regardless.. so he should be banned and appeal to be ready for next week

This game is getting stupid
		
Click to expand...

I get youâ€™re frustrated, but it would of been better to post this before the kick off as posting after heâ€™s played and scored just smells of sour grapes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

A decent win today , sounded like their keeper had a blinder to keep the score down , Keita sounds like he is finding his feet and the front three looking better - now to see if Chelsea can get something of City 

The fourth spot looks like itâ€™s going to go to the wire

Watford and Wolves now having a little gap to the mid table runners - bet Watford enjoyed beating Everton - 12 games they have lost now ! Is Silva really a step forward .

Relegation i think itâ€™s safe that Huddersfield unfortunately are down and Fulham must do something special to stay up - then there must one from 6 who could go down


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A decent win today , sounded like their keeper had a blinder to keep the score down , Keita sounds like he is finding his feet and the front three looking better - now to see if Chelsea can get something of City

The fourth spot looks like itâ€™s going to go to the wire

Watford and Wolves now having a little gap to the mid table runners - bet Watford enjoyed beating Everton - 12 games they have lost now ! Is Silva really a step forward .

Relegation i think itâ€™s safe that Huddersfield unfortunately are down and Fulham must do something special to stay up - then there must one from 6 who could go down
		
Click to expand...

So on thursday you post about LPool fans not caring about other teams and just over 48hrs later youâ€™re caring about other teams. 

You really do spout rubbish on here!


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Oof. That finish from Pogba. He's on a heck of a run of form.
		
Click to expand...

Terrific finish in a game he totally bossed.
I would argue that he's the best outfield player in the Premier League right now.



Kellfire said:



			Imagine Rashford, Herrera, Martial, Pogba, Mata and Lingard playing together if theyâ€™d had a few years of this, not being dragged back by Mourinho.

So yes, I definitely believe there is more to come. With these players we should be better than Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're absolutely bob on with the above.
I'd also argue that our squad is as good as any in the PL with the exception of the centre backs.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			Terrific finish in a game he totally bossed.
I would argue that he's the best outfield player in the Premier League right now.



I think you're absolutely bob on with the above.
*I'd also argue that our squad is as good as any in the PL with the exception of the centre backs*.
		
Click to expand...

I'd extend that to fullbacks too. Your attacking threat has the potential to match anybodies though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd extend that to fullbacks too. Your attacking threat has the potential to match anybodies though.
		
Click to expand...

You donâ€™t rate Shaw?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			You donâ€™t rate Shaw?
		
Click to expand...

He has potential, but he's had that for a few years. I don't think even in this run of yours his been particularly stand out. Not sure any of the top 3 would take him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A decent win today , sounded like their keeper had a blinder to keep the score down , Keita sounds like he is finding his feet and the front three looking better - now to see if Chelsea can get something of City

The fourth spot looks like itâ€™s going to go to the wire

Watford and Wolves now having a little gap to the mid table runners - bet Watford enjoyed beating Everton - 12 games they have lost now ! Is Silva really a step forward .

Relegation i think itâ€™s safe that Huddersfield unfortunately are down and Fulham must do something special to stay up - then there must one from 6 who could go down
		
Click to expand...

Won again have they ðŸ™„

Did Keita & the front play on Monday?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			Terrific finish in a game he totally bossed.
I would argue that he's the best outfield player in the Premier League right now.



I think you're absolutely bob on with the above.
I'd also argue that our squad is as good as any in the PL with the exception of the centre backs.
		
Click to expand...

Even more so when Lukaku is mainly used as a back up or second choice - for me the best thing Solskear did was put Rashford in the centre forward and then surround him by players like Martial and recently Sanchez - that front three could frighten anyone. Also just letting Pogba roam - itâ€™s how he played at Juve and also for France - two guys do the dirty work and he does the creative stuff. 

The backline will be the one that could trip up the team - hoping that itâ€™s ok for the City game. 

The question is now is it the new returning manager bounce and do the club give him the summer with a big budget and next year ? Or spend big on getting Pochettino ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Even more so when Lukaku is mainly used as a back up or second choice - for me the best thing Solskear did was put Rashford in the centre forward and then surround him by players like Martial and recently Sanchez - that front three could frighten anyone. Also just letting Pogba roam - itâ€™s how he played at Juve and also for France - two guys do the dirty work and he does the creative stuff.

The backline will be the one that could trip up the team - hoping that itâ€™s ok for the City game.

The question is now is it the new *returning manager bounce* and do the club give him the summer with a big budget and next year ? Or spend big on getting Pochettino ?
		
Click to expand...

I thin that has played its part. I also think Phelan is a major contributor the tactics, Ole was imo a fan pleaser decision more than anything else.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I thin that has played its part. I also think Phelan is a major contributor the tactics, Ole was imo a fan pleaser decision more than anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Paul Ince said as much on the Football Club last night - it was one of his reasons why he said that Him ,Bruce etc could have gone in there and done the same job. Also there is the question of what input has come from Ferguson


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Paul Ince said as much on the Football Club last night - it was one of his reasons why he said that Him ,Bruce etc could have gone in there and done the same job. Also there is the question of what input has come from Ferguson
		
Click to expand...

Tbf i think Ince likes to think a lot of himself, he's a much better manager in the studio than on the bench. That being said, there we moments during the game where Phelan was certainly giving the orders today.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Paul Ince said as much on the Football Club last night - it was one of his reasons why he said that Him ,Bruce etc could have gone in there and done the same job. *Also there is the question of what input has come from Ferguson*

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m surprised theyâ€™re still listening to him after Moyes,LVG and Mourinho â˜ºï¸


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf i think Ince likes to think a lot of himself, he's a much better manager in the studio than on the bench. That being said, there we moments during the game where Phelan was certainly giving the orders today.
		
Click to expand...

Ince has a very high opinion of himself....If he was a chocolate bar, heâ€™d eat himself.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I thin that has played its part. I also think Phelan is a major contributor the tactics, Ole was imo a fan pleaser decision more than anything else.
		
Click to expand...

It was Ole who asked for Phelan according to the reports at the time, Phelan didnâ€™t really do anything when given a chance as a manager with other clubs, surely Ole gets the credit for his whole team, as Iâ€™m sure the fingers would of been pointed at him if it had gone wrong.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Ince has a very high opinion of himself....If he was a chocolate bar, heâ€™d eat himself.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with a bit of confidence in yourself.
But think your right.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			It was Ole who asked for Phelan according to the reports at the time, Phelan didnâ€™t really do anything when given a chance as a manager with other clubs, surely Ole gets the credit for his whole team, as Iâ€™m sure the fingers would of been pointed at him if it had gone wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t Moyes get lots of criticism when he bombed Phelan out?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Didnâ€™t Moyes get lots of criticism when he bombed Phelan out?
		
Click to expand...

He did I believe, Phelan was seen as one of Fergies backroom staff and Moyes wanted his own team, rightly or wrongly, clubs tend to allow new managers to bring a few of their own or all of the backroom staff.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A decent win today , sounded like their keeper had a blinder to keep the score down , Keita sounds like he is finding his feet and the front three looking better - now to see if Chelsea can get something of City

The fourth spot looks like itâ€™s going to go to the wire

Watford and Wolves now having a little gap to the mid table runners - bet Watford enjoyed beating Everton - 12 games they have lost now ! Is Silva really a step forward .

Relegation i think itâ€™s safe that Huddersfield unfortunately are down and Fulham must do something special to stay up - then there must one from 6 who could go down
		
Click to expand...

We were superb today from the off.

The midfield was a massive improvement on the last 2 games The passing was better, faster and in areas to cause problems. The front 3 were facing their goal more and that came from Fabinho, he was excellent.

We missed Clyne though......


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Paul Ince said as much on the Football Club last night - it was one of his reasons why he said that Him ,Bruce etc could have gone in there and done the same job. Also there is the question of what input has come from Ferguson
		
Click to expand...

And you believe that do you.
What has Bruce and Ince ever done in management of significance.

You know absolutely nothing about football and even more so Utd.
It amazes me that you can question someone and what heâ€™s doing without one iota of knowledge of whatâ€™s going on behind closed doors.
If it was Klopp that was on an 11 game unbeaten run he would already be named King Klopp.

And as for Kieta finding his feet lol heâ€™s been a right flop so far.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			It was Ole who asked for Phelan according to the reports at the time, Phelan didnâ€™t really do anything when given a chance as a manager with other clubs, surely Ole gets the credit for his whole team, as Iâ€™m sure the fingers would of been pointed at him if it had gone wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I'd give Ole credit for two things, improving the atmosphere, and also for being honest with himself and asking for Phelan. I'm bot i'd give any manager credit for simply taking a job and putting themselves on the line.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd give Ole credit for two things, improving the atmosphere, and also for being honest with himself and asking for Phelan. I'm bot i'd give any manager credit for simply taking a job and putting themselves on the line.
		
Click to expand...

Phelan is still the sporting director to an Australian club and theyâ€™ve only agreed to a 5 month gap, itâ€™ll be interesting if he stays on (believe he would) if Ole gets the job full time.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Phelan is still the sporting director to an Australian club and theyâ€™ve only agreed to a 5 month gap, itâ€™ll be interesting if he stays on (believe he would) if Ole gets the job full time.
		
Click to expand...

I think he would stay and support whoever is manager if he was asked tbh.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			It was Ole who asked for Phelan according to the reports at the time, Phelan didnâ€™t really do anything when given a chance as a manager with other clubs, surely Ole gets the credit for his whole team, as Iâ€™m sure the fingers would of been pointed at him if it had gone wrong.
		
Click to expand...

If it had and in the future it goes bad Oli will lose his job and get blamed and peopleâ€™s would be saying the jobs too big.
People are making out because Paul Ince says he and Bruce could have done it,it is easy.
Absolute end bells.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he would stay and support whoever is manager if he was asked tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the issue though, the new guy (if there is one) might not want him.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 9, 2019)

Penalty for Burnley.this is the worst decision I have seen this year.
Burnley defender playing basketball before the break away .
Ref should be asked to explain this one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s the issue though, the new guy (if there is one) might not want him.
		
Click to expand...

True, imo that would be a mistake. But that's the managers to make, and take credit or blame for.


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2019)

Well, that was a fine afternoon. ðŸ˜Ž

ðŸ‘‹ðŸ»ðŸ


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			And you believe that do you.
What has Bruce and Ince ever done in management of significance.

You know absolutely nothing about football and even more so Utd.
It amazes me that you can question someone and what heâ€™s doing without one iota of knowledge of whatâ€™s going on behind closed doors.
_If it was Klopp that was on an 11 game unbeaten run he would already be named King Klopp_.

*And as for Kieta finding his feet lol heâ€™s been a right flop so far*.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s just been on an 20 league game unbeaten run and still not been named King KloppðŸ˜‰

Considering heâ€™s played very little, Keita was superb today.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			Well, that was a fine afternoon. ðŸ˜Ž

ðŸ‘‹ðŸ»ðŸ
		
Click to expand...

I bet that win was sweet today.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Heâ€™s just been on an 20 league game unbeaten run and still not been named King KloppðŸ˜‰

Considering heâ€™s played very little, Keita was superb today.
		
Click to expand...

I saw him a few games back canâ€™t remember against who and he was awful.
To suggest he finding his feet after one good performance is jumping the gun a little imo.
Time will tell but for the money and hype when he arrived I would of expected more,and I suspect most honest Liverpool supporters would have to.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			We were superb today from the off.

The midfield was a massive improvement on the last 2 games The passing was better, faster and in areas to cause problems. The front 3 were facing their goal more and that came from Fabinho, he was excellent.

*We missed Clyne though.....*.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚

Keita starting to find his feet - that ball to Bobby was excellent and he was starting to look more confident , seen the goals and some of the movement between the front 5 was superb


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			Well, that was a fine afternoon. ðŸ˜Ž

ðŸ‘‹ðŸ»ðŸ
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy - there will be plenty happy golfers up the club tomorrow, maybe it was all a blessing in disguise for Watford


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I bet that win was sweet today.
		
Click to expand...

It was. . Atmosphere was not as toxic as it could have been though. Biggest cheer was Silva hauling off Ritchie after we scored.  

Cenk Tosun was impressive today. Impressive in that Iâ€™ve never seen a striker exercise the right arm of a lino so many times.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			It was. . Atmosphere was not as toxic as it could have been though. Biggest cheer was Silva hauling off Ritchie after we scored. 

Cenk Tosun was impressive today. Impressive in that Iâ€™ve never seen a striker exercise the right arm of a lino so many times. 

Click to expand...

Very frustrating to win the stats and lose the game
Tosun is desperate to make an impact and frustrating to watch, didnâ€™t think he was caught that much today as there we were only caught offside 6 times in the match.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I saw him a few games back canâ€™t remember against who and he was awful.
To suggest he finding his feet after one good performance is jumping the gun a little imo.
Time will tell but for the money and hype when he arrived I would of expected more,and I suspect most honest Liverpool supporters would have to.
		
Click to expand...

His performances havenâ€™t been the best but he just needs time imo. Iâ€™ve seen enough of him to suggest heâ€™s got ability, Iâ€™m prepared to give him a season. 

Transfer fees these days arenâ€™t a true value for any player, I donâ€™t raise expectations on price tag, Iâ€™ll leave that to armchair/internet warriors ðŸ˜‰

I donâ€™t listen to  hype or watch YouTube videos of players, I prefer to watch and form my own opinion.


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Very frustrating to win the stats and lose the game
Tosun is desperate to make an impact and frustrating to watch, didnâ€™t think he was caught that much today as there we were only caught offside 6 times in the match.
		
Click to expand...

I think he was flagged 5 times and Walcott once...

All seriousness, Everton werenâ€™t too bad. Main failing is that there is no defined plan or link between upfront and midfield. Davies in the centre was good as well as Gueye. Ritchie did his usual and tried too hard and went missing/diving when it got physical. Zuma won everything in the air. Only heard he was sent off when I reached the motor.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			His performances havenâ€™t been the best but he just needs time imo. Iâ€™ve seen enough of him to suggest heâ€™s got ability, Iâ€™m prepared to give him a season.

Transfer fees these days arenâ€™t a true value for any player, I donâ€™t raise expectations on price tag, Iâ€™ll leave that to armchair/internet warriors ðŸ˜‰

I donâ€™t listen to  hype or watch YouTube videos of players, I prefer to watch and form my own opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I know what your saying,I remember your armchair internet warriors questioning the Â£80 million we payed for Pogba,looking like money well spent now.
And even if he left it would be Â£100 million plus.


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2019)

I see Southampton the latest to have a couple of idiots in amongst their fans


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚

Keita starting to find his feet - *that ball to Bobby was excellent *and he was starting to look more confident , seen the goals and some of the movement between the front 5 was superb
		
Click to expand...

It certainly was but I thought his all round performance was superb. Not many sideways/backward passing today neither. 

I felt there was a better balance in the midfield with Fabinho Keita and Gini. Keep them 3 together and weâ€™ll be ok.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I know what your saying,*I remember your armchair internet warriors questioning the Â£80 million we payed for Pogba,looking like money well spent now.*
And even if he left it would be Â£100 million plus.
		
Click to expand...

Have you forgotten the 1st 16 games when he stunk the place out with his half arsed performances?? Heâ€™s not the only one btw, weâ€™ve seen it many times at different clubs under different managers. Too many players wonâ€™t taken responsibility for their own performances. 

Opinions are like arseholes, everyoneâ€™s got one.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			I see Southampton the latest to have a couple of idiots in amongst their fans 

Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s happened?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It certainly was but I thought his all round performance was superb. Not many sideways/backward passing today neither.

I felt there was a better balance in the midfield with Fabinho Keita and Gini. Keep them 3 together and weâ€™ll be ok.
		
Click to expand...

I know you donâ€™t like him but Henderson will come back in for the next game I suspect and Klopp will move players around depending on the opposition - wouldnâ€™t surprise me to see Fabinho Henderson and Gini as the midfield three for Bayern and also United maybe even Milner there instead of Fabinho.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Loved beating Everton, only downside was their idiots fighting
		
Click to expand...

Between themselves?? Probably Liverpoolâ€™s fault ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I know you donâ€™t like him but Henderson will come back in for the next game I suspect and Klopp will move players around depending on the opposition - wouldnâ€™t surprise me to see Fabinho Henderson and Gini as the midfield three for Bayern and also United maybe even Milner there instead of Fabinho.
		
Click to expand...

Henderson needs to sit and watch Fabinho and Gini. Iâ€™ll be disappointed not to see Fabinho start before Henderson and Milner in both games.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



*Have you forgotten the 1st 16 games when he stunk the place out with his half arsed performances??* Heâ€™s not the only one btw, weâ€™ve seen it many times at different clubs under different managers. Too many players wonâ€™t taken responsibility for their own performances.

Opinions are like arseholes, everyoneâ€™s got one.
		
Click to expand...

Surely would add in the two seasons before as well - not exactly ripped up trees since arriving back , maybe right now itâ€™s playing for the move back to Italy ? Got some big games coming up for him and will be interesting to see how he performs against PSG and Liverpool


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Henderson needs to sit and watch Fabinho and Gini. Iâ€™ll be disappointed not to see Fabinho start before Henderson in both games.
		
Click to expand...

It will be horses for courses depending on the opposition - and Klopp seems to bring Henderson in for the big games - I can see him going for both of them against Munich - not sure about the Man Utd match


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			I think he was flagged 5 times and Walcott once...

All seriousness, Everton werenâ€™t too bad. Main failing is that there is no defined plan or link between upfront and midfield. Davies in the centre was good as well as Gueye. Ritchie did his usual and tried too hard and went missing/diving when it got physical. Zuma won everything in the air. Only heard he was sent off when I reached the motor.
		
Click to expand...

We got some credit for the performance against City and he makes 3 changes, why not stick with that 11 and build confidence.
Zouma was a weird one, on the tv it was showing them walk off when he runs to the officials in the centre circle, obviously says something and gets a 2nd yellow! Little things like this from the player whoâ€™s been our best centre half put him self out for the next game!
We certainly need a centre forward.
Iâ€™m still happy to Silva time, yes weâ€™re a few points worse off than this time last season, but weâ€™ve also conceded fewer goals, something some fans miss when they tell us how good Allardyce was, said on here early season Iâ€™d take 9th-14th this season and look at next season to judge him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I get youâ€™re frustrated, but it would of been better to post this before the kick off as posting after heâ€™s played and scored just smells of sour grapes. 

Click to expand...

Very true! Lol just bugs me no end. Needs to be addressed 

I remember a few seasons ago when Carrol elbowed chico flores missed him and he dived got him sent off we appealed and they rushed the appeal and upheld the card? Itâ€™s like why is zahas appeal delayed?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Very true! Lol just bugs me no end. Needs to be addressed

I remember a few seasons ago when Carrol elbowed chico flores missed him and he dived got him sent off we appealed and they rushed the appeal and upheld the card? Itâ€™s like why is zahas appeal delayed?
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t understand why got an extra ban, he was already sent off for clapping the ref, a 1 game ban is sufficient


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Very true! Lol just bugs me no end. Needs to be addressed 

I remember a few seasons ago when Carrol elbowed chico flores missed him and he dived got him sent off we appealed and they rushed the appeal and upheld the card? Itâ€™s like why is zahas appeal delayed?
		
Click to expand...

Because itâ€™s an appeal of an extra punishment and they had till thursday evening to decide to accept or appeal, you only therefore had yesterday to review the case which was insufficient time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

Well played United and what a different side they look now. We had a chance early on but after the first goal all one way traffic. We're doomed. Really can't see why United don't do the simple thing and give Ole the job. He's got them top four from nowhere and everyone looks like they want to play for the shirt


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you forgotten the 1st 16 games when he stunk the place out with his half arsed performances?? Heâ€™s not the only one btw, weâ€™ve seen it many times at different clubs under different managers. Too many players wonâ€™t taken responsibility for their own performances.

Opinions are like arseholes, everyoneâ€™s got one.
		
Click to expand...

No certainly agree with that he was shocking.
Just goes to show how important it is to get the right manager in.
Ole might be a cheaper option long term than maybe a Zidane but players will want to be happy and Ole seems to have most smiling and firing.
2 big games coming up and I bet Liverpool wish it was under Jose and not Ole.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I donâ€™t understand why got an extra ban, he was already sent off for clapping the ref, a 1 game ban is sufficient
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t get that either 1 game was enough.. it wasnâ€™t a longer offence


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well played United and what a different side they look now. We had a chance early on but after the first goal all one way traffic. We're doomed. Really can't see why United don't do the simple thing and give Ole the job. He's got them top four from nowhere and everyone looks like they want to play for the shirt
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s no need to panic, whether heâ€™s appointed now or the summer nothing can really change.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I donâ€™t understand why got an extra ban, he was already sent off for clapping the ref, a 1 game ban is sufficient
		
Click to expand...

He served that last week, but they charged him with improper conduct and gave him an extra game plus Â£10,000.00 fine, itâ€™s the extra heâ€™s appealing.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well played United and what a different side they look now. We had a chance early on but after the first goal all one way traffic. We're doomed. Really can't see why United don't do the simple thing and give Ole the job. He's got them top four from nowhere and everyone looks like they want to play for the shirt
		
Click to expand...

If you watch all his press conferences I believe heâ€™s got the job,but thereâ€™s no way they will announce it yet.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Because itâ€™s an appeal of an extra punishment and they had till thursday evening to decide to accept or appeal, you only therefore had yesterday to review the case which was insufficient time.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my point. Either way he should have been banned for 1 game that will never be taken away 

Also carrol had 1 day to appeal


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			No certainly agree with that he was shocking.
Just goes to show how important it is to get the right manager in.
Ole might be a cheaper option long term than maybe a Zidane but players will want to be happy and Ole seems to have most smiling and firing.
2 big games coming up and *I bet Liverpool wish it was under Jose and not Ole.*

Click to expand...

Honestly I couldnâ€™t care. Even under JM the players wouldâ€™ve upped their performances in their own backyard against us.  

I believe if we play our best we win, no doubt youâ€™d think the same for your team. 

The right manager is key.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			He served that last week, but they charged him with improper conduct and gave him an extra game plus Â£10,000.00 fine, itâ€™s the extra heâ€™s appealing.
		
Click to expand...

Has that been heard?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			If you watch all his press conferences I believe heâ€™s got the job,but thereâ€™s no way they will announce it yet.
		
Click to expand...

I hope so. Its been a huge transformation from the mess Mourinho left him with. I hope they really give him time to build a side, he can lose the dead wood (shame Jones is there for the duration. Not sure even Ole can perform a miracle with that one) and he can get some decent players in. I think a CL spot would exceed expectations, certainly from their early season position


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Exactly my point. Either way he should have been banned for 1 game that will never be taken away

Also carrol had 1 day to appeal
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s served the 1 match ban for the initial offence last week, heâ€™s appealing the extra one!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Has that been heard?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, not the appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Loved beating Everton, only downside was their idiots fighting
		
Click to expand...

Might as well put some facts to this, currently 1 brawl been reported, 2 Watford fans injured and 4 Everton fans arrested on suspicion of assault.
Not condoning violence of any sort, but every club has idiots and we donâ€™t know who or what started it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Loved beating Everton, only downside was their idiots fighting
		
Click to expand...

There is one bitter in our swindle tomorrow and about 10 or so Watford fans - have a feeling he will be in a fourball with three of them ðŸ˜‚

Are the fighters bragging on Twitter again ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Heâ€™s served the 1 match ban for the initial offence last week, heâ€™s appealing the extra one!
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see , I was under the impression he was sent off last weekend I missed the Fulham game

Complain widthdrawn then thatâ€™s fair enough. Donâ€™t understand why he got a longer ban


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely would add in the two seasons before as well - not exactly ripped up trees since arriving back , *maybe right now itâ€™s playing for the move back to Italy ? *Got some big games coming up for him and will be interesting to see how he performs against PSG and Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

  You wish!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No mate, not the appeal.
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic that couldâ€™ve been sorted from Saturday by Thursday.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Unfortunately not, see one older guy attacked in front of his kid.
They stopped some coaches leaving and arrests made apparently.

More trouble in town as well
		
Click to expand...

Scum mate.


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			No certainly agree with that he was shocking.
Just goes to show how important it is to get the right manager in.
Ole might be a cheaper option long term than maybe a Zidane but players will want to be happy and Ole seems to have most smiling and firing.
*2 big games coming up *and I bet Liverpool wish it was under Jose and not Ole.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, PSG and then Chelsea are going to be a true test for Ole.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Scum mate.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately we all have them Stu.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094304507415224322


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Slime said:



  You wish!  

Click to expand...

Not really - I have no doubt the next time it gets a bit hard for him or a clash with manager he will no doubt down tools again


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Pathetic that couldâ€™ve been sorted from Saturday by Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

He was only given the additional ban on thursday.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			He was only given the additional ban on thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Why not summons him to a meeting a deal with it then, why does it have to take 10 days to deal with it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Why not summons him to a meeting a deal with it then, why does it have to take 10 days to deal with it?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t know mate, Roy Hodgson wasnâ€™t impressed by the timing either.


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Unfortunately we all have them Stu.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094304507415224322

Click to expand...

Yes, agree. Iâ€™ve had a few run-ins with fellow Watford fans myself.

Watford release the away fans at the same time as everyone else, with the supporters coaches right outside the stadium. Recipe for confrontation if youâ€™re looking for it and luckily it rarely happens. Today I think they should have held them in for 15 mins, imho.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			Yes, agree. Iâ€™ve had a few run-ins with fellow Watford fans myself.

Watford release the away fans at the same time as everyone else, with the supporters coaches right outside the stadium. Recipe for confrontation if youâ€™re looking for it and luckily it rarely happens. Today I think they should have held them in for 15 mins, imho.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not defending our idiots in anyway, but according to twitter the 2 attacked threw a plastic snake at the Everton fans! Why? Why not just enjoy the result and go home.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

2 Southampton fans arrested in the ground after being caught on video mocking the plane crash, thatâ€™s just nasty!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094302807317008389


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m not defending our idiots in anyway, but according to twitter the 2 attacked threw a plastic snake at the Everton fans! Why? Why not just enjoy the result and go home.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. We were back in Guildford at 5:40, no need to stay and have your face rearranged in front of the kids.


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really - I have no doubt the next time it gets a bit hard for him or a clash with manager he will no doubt down tools again
		
Click to expand...

You just don't understand football, do you?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			2 Southampton fans arrested in the ground after being caught on video mocking the plane crash, thatâ€™s just nasty!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094302807317008389

Click to expand...

Grown men aswell.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			2 Southampton fans arrested in the ground after being caught on video mocking the plane crash, thatâ€™s just nasty!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094302807317008389

Click to expand...

Of true which it would appear so, they need outing and punishing.

The media hand that loaded on my iPad. I think the audio somes up most peoples thoughts on him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Donâ€™t know mate, Roy Hodgson wasnâ€™t impressed by the timing either.
		
Click to expand...

In that case Iâ€™m glad the fa have took their time ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			You just don't understand football, do you?
		
Click to expand...

Understand it plenty - not sure why you feel the need to get sarky- , Pogba and Mourinho quite clearly had issues that Pogba allowed to affect his game - you can put all the blame on the manager if you want but the player also needs to take responsibility for his own actions - so what happens the next time Pogba falls out with a manager - you get the Pogba who looks like he only cares about himself


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Of true which it would appear so, they need outing and punishing.

The media hand that loaded on my iPad. I think the audio somes up most peoples thoughts on him.
		
Click to expand...

Reports now saying both have been arrested, itâ€™s sad how football still attracts these people to all clubs.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Reports now saying both have been arrested, itâ€™s sad how football still attracts these people to all clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think football attracts them as such. Its just simply that if there are enough people doing something. Some of them will be idiots.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			You just don't understand football, do you?
		
Click to expand...

Of course he does, just like heâ€™ll fully support VVD going on strike again if another club comes in for him and he wants to move.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I donâ€™t think football attracts them as such. Its just simply that if there are enough people doing something. Some of them will be idiots.
		
Click to expand...

But you donâ€™t seem to get them in the same numbers at Rugby or Cricket etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Reports now saying both have been arrested, itâ€™s sad how football still attracts these people to all clubs.
		
Click to expand...

It doesnâ€™t.

Itâ€™s already there within peoples mindsets. These arenâ€™t people who have just woke up today and thought â€œ oh Iâ€™ll go the match and act the Kunt  and gloat about someone dyingâ€ . Just like racists , itâ€™s within them.

Your lot done it at the last derby, pushing motions and hands over faces, grown men your age. Sick.

Itâ€™s a society issue that will last at least another 20/30yrs unfortunately.


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Understand it plenty - not sure why you feel the need to get sarky- , Pogba and Mourinho quite clearly had issues that Pogba allowed to affect his game - you can put all the blame on the manager if you want but the player also needs to take responsibility for his own actions - so what happens the next time Pogba falls out with a manager - you get the Pogba who looks like he only cares about himself
		
Click to expand...

Not being sarky at all, I said what I meant.
Pogba 'allowing' his game to be affected by Mourinho is not downing tools.
Downing tools is a deliberate act of dramatically under performing which is clearly not what Pogba did whilst Mourinho was in charge.
If you don't know, or can't see the difference, then I stand by what I said in that you don't fully understand the wonderful game that is football.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But you donâ€™t seem to get them in the same numbers at Rugby or Cricket etc.
		
Click to expand...

Without wishing to tar half the nation. I donâ€™t think itâ€™s endemic of football as such. Just the type of class that generally at the footy. More working class. 

Iâ€™ll be honest. Iâ€™ve seen plenty of the WhatsApp vids that are well inappropriate and have found em hilarious. Mocking all manor of horrible things, of course I wouldnâ€™t share them somewhere so high profile as at a match!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			Not being sarky at all, I said what I meant.
Pogba 'allowing' his game to be affected by Mourinho is not downing tools.
Downing tools is a deliberate act of dramatically under performing which is clearly not what Pogba did whilst Mourinho was in charge.
If you don't know, or can't see the difference, then I stand by what I said in that you don't fully understand the wonderful game that is football.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but Pogba couldnâ€™t be bothered to play for his manager and his club - everyone could see and understand that - if you want to think it was anything else you crack on but at the end of the day itâ€™s just differing opinions - there is no call for you to start being derogatory- leave that to the usual suspects on here


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It doesnâ€™t.

Itâ€™s already there within peoples mindsets. These arenâ€™t people who have just woke up today and thought â€œ oh Iâ€™ll go the match and act the Kunt  and gloat about someone dyingâ€ . Just like racists , itâ€™s within them.

Your lot done it at the last derby, pushing motions and hands over faces, grown men your age. Sick.

Itâ€™s a society issue that will last at least anothe4 20/30yrs unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

But they are paying money in the pretence of supporting a Club, some of these people have turned out to highly educated, professional people and are unlikely to believe itâ€™s acceptable to behave like that anywhere else in society.
Social media is also showing a rise in young people getting involved.
Certainly agree itâ€™s a society issue, but football is their focal point.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Without wishing to tar half the nation. I donâ€™t think itâ€™s endemic of football as such. Just the type of class that generally at the footy. More working class.

Iâ€™ll be honest. Iâ€™ve seen plenty of the WhatsApp vids that are well inappropriate and have found em hilarious. Mocking all manor of horrible things, of course I wouldnâ€™t share them somewhere so high profile as at a match!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly itâ€™s the few that get the majority the bad name.
Even looking at the link to the Watford paper Job linked, further down the link there was a report of 8 people on a train arrested carrying knives and a report of women fighting in the street, but itâ€™s the football that makes the headline.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but Pogba couldnâ€™t be bothered to play for his manager and his club - everyone could see and understand that - if you want to think it was anything else you crack on but at the end of the day itâ€™s just differing opinions - there is no call for you to start being derogatory- leave that to the usual suspects on here
		
Click to expand...

Tbf though Phil. That is EXACTLY what vvd did with us.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But they are paying money in the pretence of supporting a Club, some of these people have turned out to highly educated, professional people and are unlikely to believe itâ€™s acceptable to behave like that anywhere else in society.
Social media is also showing a rise in young people getting involved.
Certainly agree itâ€™s a society issue, but football is their focal point.
		
Click to expand...

Football is tribal, when you go the game itâ€™s easy to fall into the tribalism and lose all sense of reality but when your of good character you tend to realise before it goes too far. Those who let it go too far are usually of a certain type of person.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf though Phil. That is EXACTLY what vvd did with us.
		
Click to expand...

Did VVD just stroll around the pitch?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf though Phil. That is EXACTLY what vvd did with us.
		
Click to expand...

I know he did - well went on strike so he could move clubs ? But it wasnâ€™t about VVD  so Iâ€™m not sure why he is being mentioned?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Without wishing to tar half the nation. I donâ€™t think itâ€™s endemic of football as such. Just the type of class that generally at the footy. More working class.

*Iâ€™ll be honest. Iâ€™ve seen plenty of the WhatsApp vids that are well inappropriate and have found em hilarious. Mocking all manor of horrible things, of course I wouldnâ€™t share them somewhere so high profile as at a match*!
		
Click to expand...

We all have.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Did VVD just stroll around the pitch?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. When he was even fit to play. He gave away I believe 3 pens in like 6 games for tackles you just know he doesnâ€™t make now. Not saying he did it to force us to lose, just that he couldnâ€™t care less. 

He was genuinely poorer for us than Pogba has been for Utd.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but Pogba couldnâ€™t be bothered to play for his manager and his club - everyone could see and understand that - if you want to think it was anything else you crack on but at the end of the day itâ€™s just differing opinions - there is no call for you to start being derogatory- leave that to the usual suspects on here
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I know he did - well went on strike so he could move clubs ? But it wasnâ€™t about VVD  so Iâ€™m not sure why he is being mentioned?
		
Click to expand...

You have in the past, and now referred to Pogbas poor form and attitude, as well as commenting along the lines of not being able to rely on a player like that.  Iâ€™m not going back through 400 pages to prove it. 

But quite simply, my point is that you have a player just like that at your club.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yes. When he was even fit to play. He gave away I believe 3 pens in like 6 games for tackles you just know he doesnâ€™t make now. Not saying he did it to force us to lose, just that he couldnâ€™t care less.

He was genuinely poorer for us than Pogba has been for Utd.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s funny but itâ€™s becoming a recurring theme slagging  off other teams players when your own team players are doing the same.
All from someone who doesnâ€™t care about other teams.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Itâ€™s funny but itâ€™s becoming a recurring theme slagging  off other teams players when your own team players are doing the same.
All from someone who doesnâ€™t care about other teams.
		
Click to expand...

But when itâ€™s pointed out, he blames the usual suspects being derogatory.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			You have in the past, and now referred to Pogbas poor form and attitude, as well as commenting along the lines of not being able to rely on a player like that.  Iâ€™m not going back through 400 pages to prove it.

But quite simply, *my point is that you have a player just like that at your club*.
		
Click to expand...

So because VVD plays for us and he downed tools at Southampton,we cant have an opinion on Pogba?
Or just Phil? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			You have in the past, and now referred to Pogbas poor form and attitude, as well as commenting along the lines of not being able to rely on a player like that.  Iâ€™m not going back through 400 pages to prove it.

But quite simply, my point is that you have a player just like that at your club.
		
Click to expand...

Who has been outstanding for us and not once even come close to anything like going on strike - VVD wanted to leave to come to us , he got that move whilst not in the best circumstances but he has been superb for us and right now donâ€™t see an issue with him

Will VVD want to move on in the future ? Who knows we will cross that bridge if it occurs -it wouldnâ€™t be the first player who wanted to leave us and caused issues

But that doesnâ€™t mean Iâ€™m not allowed to have a opinion on Pogba - an opinion thatâ€™s been shared by many people 

And I think itâ€™s a different situation compared to Pogba - he let a personal issue with the manager take over his impact in the team , and I have no doubt because of his personality it could happen again


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			So because VVD plays for us and he downed tools at Southampton,we cant have an opinion on Pogba?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not saying you canâ€™t have an opinion, Where have I said that? My comment was in regards to one persons suggestion that they wouldnâ€™t trust a player like that. When they trust a player just like him. 

The fact he played for us means I can commment on it as I saw it unfold, but it wasnâ€™t said with any resentment towards him. Iâ€™ve seen enough leave us for bigger things. Just thought it was hypocritical to use that angle to comment on pogba.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who has been outstanding for us and not once even come close to anything like going on strike - VVD wanted to leave to come to us , he got that move whilst not in the best circumstances but he has been superb for us and right now donâ€™t see an issue with him 

Will VVD want to move on in the future ? Who knows we will cross that bridge if it occurs -it wouldnâ€™t be the first player who wanted to leave us and caused issues 

But itâ€™s a different situation compared to Pogba - he let a personal issue with the manager take over his impact in the team , and I have no doubt because of his personality it could happen again
		
Click to expand...

He became upset at his club and acted unprofessionally. 

That could be said for both players. Iâ€™m not sure why one player is a concern and the other is welcomed with open arms. Other than For one reason, one of the players is performing well for your team and one isnâ€™t.

Your final point is entirely hypothetical, but Iâ€™d argue that a player that completely downs tools is more of a concern than a player appears to drop a level when unhappy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who has been outstanding for us and not once even come close to anything like going on strike - VVD wanted to leave to come to us , he got that move whilst not in the best circumstances but he has been superb for us and right now donâ€™t see an issue with him

Will VVD want to move on in the future ? Who knows we will cross that bridge if it occurs -it wouldnâ€™t be the first player who wanted to leave us and caused issues

But that doesnâ€™t mean Iâ€™m not allowed to have a opinion on Pogba - an opinion thatâ€™s been shared by many people

And I think itâ€™s a different situation compared to Pogba - he let a personal issue with the manager take over his impact in the team , and I have no doubt because of his personality it could happen again
		
Click to expand...

Right up there with your best hypercritical posts


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I know he did - well went on strike so he could move clubs ? But it wasnâ€™t about VVD  so Iâ€™m not sure why he is being mentioned?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he was being mentioned because Papas wanted to mention himðŸ™„
& you do exactly the same when it suits ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but Pogba couldnâ€™t be bothered to play for his manager and his club - everyone could see and understand that - if you want to think it was anything else you crack on but at the end of the day itâ€™s just differing opinions - there is no call for you to start being derogatory- leave that to the usual suspects on here
		
Click to expand...

Not trying to be derogatory at all, if you felt that I was I apologise, as that was not my intention.
However, I don't think Pogba 'couldn't be bothered' to play for JM.
He was played out of position and asked to do a job that was alien to him and his natural instincts.
He was also accused of being a virus by his manager and was stripped of the vice-captaincy very shortly after being given it!
He was publicly called out on more than one occasion and was still expected to be a world beater.
If a manager constantly pisses off his workforce, their output will be reduced, that's just how it is.
JM did this to just about every team member .............................. they didn't have to 'down tools', Mourinho took care of that.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 9, 2019)

I think it's lazy thinking to talk of pogba like this. Playing professional sport at the highest level is incredibly demanding. If you have someone like mourinho waging constant psychological warfare within a club, and instructing the team to play in a way wholly unsuited to a number of its players, than I just don't think it's possible to be at your best.


----------



## Piece (Feb 10, 2019)

How did the ref not give Brighton a penalty?!


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			2 Southampton fans arrested in the ground after being caught on video mocking the plane crash, thatâ€™s just nasty!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094302807317008389

Click to expand...


Your average football crowd is a fair reflection of society. Those who sing about Matthew Harding, Hillsborough, Munich or shout abuse at muslims a-la Salah just reflect what some people in society are like. Doesn't mean that they are a majority, thankfully. It's just how it is, a true mirror of society, a reflection that we don't always like to see.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 10, 2019)

Son starting his diving early I see.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 10, 2019)

And again and rightly booked this time.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			And again and rightly booked this time.
		
Click to expand...

Lol that was a stonewall penalty mate. Every pundit in the studio agreed on that. Maguire tripped him and the ref got it totally wrong. Classic Michael Oliver, always looks like a big kid who's out of his depth.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 10, 2019)

Harsh penalty, good save from Lloris though.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Harsh penalty, good save from Lloris though.
		
Click to expand...

There was contact, I think it was just about a penalty. Not sure it was the best decision to sub Vardy on and then immediately have him take it though! Not warmed up, hit a poor penalty too near the middle.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Lol that was a stonewall penalty mate. Every pundit in the studio agreed on that. Maguire tripped him and the ref got it totally wrong. Classic Michael Oliver, always looks like a big kid who's out of his depth.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree on both points, I thought Son was looking for it and left his right leg in there. 

Oliver is the best ref we have  and consistently good.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree on both points, I thought Son was looking for it and left his right leg in there.

Oliver is the best ref we have  and consistently good.
		
Click to expand...

You can look for a penalty and leave your leg there. If the defender then falls for it, itâ€™s a penalty.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			There was contact, I think it was just about a penalty. Not sure it was the best decision to sub Vardy on and then immediately have him take it though! Not warmed up, hit a poor penalty too near the middle.
		
Click to expand...

Contact doesnâ€™t mean a penalty though. I donâ€™t think both were pens.

Vardy was already being brought on before the pen. Heâ€™s the no.1 pen taker aswell.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 10, 2019)

Tielemens has been excellent for Leicester today.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 10, 2019)

One disappointing game out of the way.... Now come on Chelsea


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree on both points, I thought Son was looking for it and left his right leg in there. 

Oliver is the best ref we have  and consistently good.
		
Click to expand...

Looking for it?? He got his toe to the ball to nick it away from Maguire, and Maguire tripped him over. It was clear as day.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Looking for it?? He got his toe to the ball to nick it away from Maguire, and Maguire tripped him over. It was clear as day.
		
Click to expand...

He won the ball that clearly, that the only reason was there to be caught was because he left it there.

Imo, its a penalty going by the law, but he had no intention to do anything but get fouled there.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 10, 2019)

Just take a look at the "fouls" that Kane, Alli, lamela, son and rose try and win.... They all go down in the same way and that can only be because it's coached into them. Poch has admitted that it's "part of the game".

I have very little time for spurs these days purely because of this.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Just take a look at the "fouls" that Kane, Alli, lamela, son and rose try and win.... They all go down in the same way and that can only be because it's coached into them. Poch has admitted that it's "part of the game".

I have very little time for spurs these days purely because of this.
		
Click to expand...

That's completely irrelevant when discussing one incident of a penalty we should have had today. Unless you think a ref should allow themselves to be influenced by incidents from previous games, which would be mental.



Papas1982 said:



			He won the ball that clearly, that the only reason was there to be caught was because he left it there.

Imo, its a penalty going by the law, but he had no intention to do anything but get fouled there.
		
Click to expand...

The very last thing you said doesn't matter. His intention is to nick the ball away from Maguire and that's what he did. Then he was fouled.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's completely irrelevant when discussing one incident of a penalty we should have had today. Unless you think a ref should allow themselves to be influenced by incidents from previous games, which would be mental.


The very last thing you said doesn't matter. His intention is to nick the ball away from Maguire and that's what he did. Then he was fouled.
		
Click to expand...

For me, a foul is when you are late on someone with a tackle. Not hitting someone who stops and waits for contact. 

For me he "won" the penalty, and i hate  that term.


----------



## LGC2019 (Feb 10, 2019)

Well I thought James McArthur was going to win miss of the season but I think Aguero has just pipped him....


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's completely irrelevant when discussing one incident of a penalty we should have had today. Unless you think a ref should allow themselves to be influenced by incidents from previous games, which would be mental.
QUOTE]

I don't think it's mental at all... We at LFC have had numerous players who've been partial to a dive and eventually it came back and bite them because people wised up to it and didn't believe them when they went down.... I don't see how it could be ignored when numerous players have a reputation for diving.
		
Click to expand...

Seem to have screwed up my reply there... Sorry, reply is the quotes somehow! ðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			For me, a foul is when you are late on someone with a tackle. Not hitting someone who stops and waits for contact. 

For me he "won" the penalty, and i hate  that term.
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree that that's what happened. Sounds like you're judging that from a slow motion replay, whereas in real time, he nicks the ball away with his toe and is then tripped. Not 'stopping and waiting'.


Anyway, I see this game is over inside 15 minutes.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Seem to have screwed up my reply there... Sorry, reply is the quotes somehow! ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

If a ref was influenced by a player's reputation or a previous incident, then that would be poor refereeing in my opinion. Every incident must be judged on an objective basis.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't agree that that's what happened. Sounds like you're judging that from a slow motion replay, whereas in real time, he nicks the ball away with his toe and is then tripped. Not 'stopping and waiting'.


Anyway, I see this game is over inside 15 minutes. 

Click to expand...

in real time i thought it was a dive, in the replay i concede it's a pen, just not the type i like, but one typical of Spurs tbh.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hope Chelsea get beat abar 10-0 ðŸ¤¦ðŸ¼â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2019)

At this rate City could end up scoring more than the England openers in the Caribbean ðŸ˜²


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Hope Chelsea get beat abar 10-0 ðŸ¤¦ðŸ¼â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

It's on course for more than that. Probably some Chelsea fans also hoping they only get beat 10-0.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's on course for more than that. Probably some Chelsea fans also hoping they only get beat 10-0.
		
Click to expand...

A few Chelsea supporters at our club  yesterday said that they wanted City to beat them. They so donâ€™t want Liverpool to win the league.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's on course for more than that. Probably some Chelsea fans also hoping they only get beat 10-0.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Quite happy we're getting stuffed will mean the end of the Sarri regime. Who we'd get in to replace him though is the question.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Nope. Quite happy we're getting stuffed will mean the end of the Sarri regime. Who we'd get in to replace him though is the question.
		
Click to expand...

Will he be gone after this Paul..?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Nope. Quite happy we're getting stuffed will mean the end of the Sarri regime. Who we'd get in to replace him though is the question.
		
Click to expand...

Who is left for you to hire - had most of them over the past 15 years ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is left for you to hire - had most of them over the past 15 years ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Maybe bring a club icon back like UTD have done with Ole. 

Hughes is free!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Maybe bring a club icon back like UTD have done with Ole.

Hughes is free!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			A few Chelsea supporters at our club  yesterday said that they wanted City to beat them. They so donâ€™t want Liverpool to win the league.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, nobody wants Liverpool to win the league. God forbid. Nice to see Chelsea doing a public service in that respect by not turning up.



PieMan said:



			Nope. Quite happy we're getting stuffed will mean the end of the Sarri regime. Who we'd get in to replace him though is the question.
		
Click to expand...

Couple more goals and he could be gone. It's been said by basically everyone but I just cannot fathom the stubbornness of sticking to this formation where Jorginho is consistently outrun while Kante is too far forward with the game passing him by. If it worked in Italy it certainly got found out very quickly over here. And every other top half manager seems to be flexible enough to change their team based on the opponents etc, but Sarri won't do it.

Big Sam is available.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2019)

Jose has just dodged jail....maybe he's free to jump into the fire....


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Jose has just dodged jail....maybe he's free to jump into the fire....
		
Click to expand...

AVB is available as well. Maybe now Terry and co have gone he'll actually get a fair chance this time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2019)

Guess that shows how much stats are irrelevant a lot of the times - Chelsea on top â€œstats wiseâ€


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 26567



Guess that shows how much stats are irrelevant a lot of the times - Chelsea on top â€œstats wiseâ€
		
Click to expand...

They bossed it after going four down. ðŸ˜


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2019)

Been watching the rugby. Have Chelsea been that bad or City that good?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2019)

I was wondering why City hadn't scored for a while and then I realised that it was half time.....


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Been watching the rugby. Have Chelsea been that bad or City that good?
		
Click to expand...

City just blitzed them. They probably have been the better team since 4-0, that wasnâ€™t even a joke. Such an odd game.


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2019)

Just turned over from watching the rugby and WOW!
I was not expecting that.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2019)

Doesn't matter who we get in as they won't be as bad as Sarri.

And we'll do the usual in that whoever comes in will win a trophy or two.....and then they'll then get the sack after a couple of years!

That's the Chelsea way at the moment! The crazy thing is we'll probably go and beat them in a couple of weeks in the league cup final! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Big Sam is available. 

Click to expand...

Cool - you can have him in the summer then when Poch leaves for Madrid or Manchester! Can't do much worse than Poch - both haven't won anything!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 10, 2019)

So glad we got Phil Jones


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 10, 2019)

Amazing performance from city, hats off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2019)

You can see the difference between Citys squad and others - their three subs - Jesus , Mahrez and Silva and that left Sane on the bench - so much depth


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can see the difference between Citys squad and others - their three subs - Jesus , Mahrez and Silva and that left Sane on the bench - so much depth
		
Click to expand...

I know itâ€™s unbelievable isnâ€™t it.
We only had
Bailly
Sanchez
Rashford
Lingard
Young

Just goes to show whatâ€™s needed to compete.
Could it be the deciding factor for the title race?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 10, 2019)

Sarri-ball means this? Ugh. This is dreadful.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Been watching the rugby. Have Chelsea been that bad or City that good?
		
Click to expand...

Bit of both. A few Chelsea errors for the early goals made it easy for them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Cool - you can have him in the summer then when Poch leaves for Madrid or Manchester! Can't do much worse than Poch - both haven't won anything!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...





He is ready for you ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## LGC2019 (Feb 10, 2019)

Sarri embarrassing himself further at the end of the game with no handshake.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

Well that was definitely a title marker laid down by City. I said it depended what Chelsea turned up and it was the rubbish away one from the last few weeks. No idea what Sarri has done but I fancy my mob to give them a run for their money now. Also good for the City GD which could be a deciding factor

Not impressed by Spurs again and look laboured at times and went down way too easily a number of times. The refs seem to buy it regularly. I wonder if the PL referees ever review some of these decisions after matches and at the other angles TV use and see how easily players are falling over. Surely they need to learn more about who the main culprits are and what to be looking for and so be able to be more certain there was minimal touch and play on. Won't happen of course. Players will just get "smarter" but it's the real cancer in the game now and all this diving is destroying it.


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2019)

Pep apparently knew that Sarri was disappearing early and that Zola was to stand in for him.
I don't really see it as a story.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			Pep apparently knew that Sarri was disappearing early and that Zola was to stand in for him.
I don't really see it as a story.
		
Click to expand...

Really, I don't see how you can call that, it's not like he had to disappear 10 minutes before the final whistle.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 10, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Really, I don't see how you can call that, it's not like he had to disappear 10 minutes before the final whistle.
		
Click to expand...

Should have been doing one a lot earlier!

It's really not a story. Guardiola said as much after.

Move on.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			Pep apparently knew that Sarri was disappearing early and that Zola was to stand in for him.
I don't really see it as a story.
		
Click to expand...

No story at all. I wonder if Sarri will be disappearing for good. Sixth place is a disaster for Chelsea and can't see the big boos Abramovich being thrilled. Even Europa league is a let down. Do they give him until the end of the season or seeing the Ole effect at United go for a new man asap


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well that was definitely a title marker laid down by City. I said it depended what Chelsea turned up and it was the rubbish away one from the last few weeks. No idea what Sarri has done but I fancy my mob to give them a run for their money now. Also good for the City GD which could be a deciding factor

Not impressed by Spurs again and look laboured at times and went down way too easily a number of times. The refs seem to buy it regularly. I wonder if the PL referees ever review some of these decisions after matches and at the other angles TV use and see how easily players are falling over. Surely they need to learn more about who the main culprits are and what to be looking for and so be able to be more certain there was minimal touch and play on. Won't happen of course. Players will just get "smarter" but it's the real cancer in the game now and all this diving is destroying it.
		
Click to expand...

I suggest you watch MOTD tonight and you would see Son went down because he was fouled and should have had a penalty but only got a booking, also you would see Rose going down in the box because he run into a defender no dive no penalty no booking right decision.

Spurs didn't play well today and Leicester deserved more, you say you're not impressed by Spurs again, what more do you expect this team do at present? we're in third place with a record number of points, this without Kane and Alli
and others.
You also wondered as others have done ,are we a one man team? this seems to me a lazy soundbite that was used by the media and locked on by some that lacked the understanding that when Kane has been injured ,and not just this season we have been ok.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2019)

Spurs are grinding out the results and that must be applauded , itâ€™s very impressive actually that they keep getting results when losing such a massive player for them. 

As for the â€œdivingâ€ - I understand Spurs are the team with the most players booked for diving - the incidents today , Son dived early in the game but nothing happened but then Maguire caught him - was it enough for him to go down ? Who knows but it prob should have been a penalty but it wasnâ€™t a booking


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spurs are grinding out the results and that must be applauded , itâ€™s very impressive actually that they keep getting results when losing such a massive player for them.

As for the â€œdivingâ€ - I understand Spurs are the team with the most players booked for diving - the incidents today , Son dived early in the game but nothing happened but then Maguire caught him - was it enough for him to go down ? Who knows but it prob should have been a penalty but it wasnâ€™t a booking
		
Click to expand...

No doubt Spurs players dive as do most players no news there.

Refreshing to hear you giving Spurs some credit


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			No doubt Spurs players dive as do most players no news there.

Refreshing to hear you giving Spurs some credit

Click to expand...

You can only give them credit right now - Kane is a massive player for Spurs and losing him I expected was going to really hurt them but Son and especially Eriksen stepped up and they just got the results - regardless of how they played , they got those results and they are there if either City or Liverpool slip up - massive kudos


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 10, 2019)

Well er I never expected that. Before the game I looked at the Chelsea line up and was a bit nervous/excited. The line up looked tasty. The way City have performed this season I thought we could be there for the taking. I couldn't however work out why Barkley was in the team in front of Willian. At half time the was an air of shock at what we had just witnessed. But I think LPs stat chart summed it up perfectly. I will say again as I have said before, If City don't bring there A game and the opposition do, City are there for the taking. Alla Palace. However City's finishing in the first half was as good as I have seen apart from an Aguero howler that he will not want to see on MOTD. Chelsea had there chances but a combination of woeful finishing and Ederson playing his best game in a City shirt kept Chelsea goalless. City looked as good as they did in some games last year. Stirling was outstanding. Probably the quietest player was KDB who is still lacking match fitness. Zinchenko had a stonker.
But I have to say that Hazard just oozes class. He is a joy to watch. Would be gobsmacked to see him at Chelsea next year. Hope am wrong coz I am looking forward to seeing him in 2 weeks time.
Happy to witness Agueros hat trick to join Shearer at top of the hat trick league.Happy to see the title chase drag on another week.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2019)

LGC2019 said:



			Sarri embarrassing himself further at the end of the game with no handshake.
		
Click to expand...

Even if he need the loo surely he could give 5 seconds for a handshake. Maybe he was clearing out his locker?


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 10, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Even if he need the loo surely he could give 5 seconds for a handshake. Maybe he was clearing out his locker?
		
Click to expand...

Heard he was typing up his CV...


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			Pep apparently knew that Sarri was disappearing early and that Zola was to stand in for him.
I don't really see it as a story.
		
Click to expand...

Pep looked shocked so I'm not buying that. Looks like Pep prepared to let it go though so fair play to him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 10, 2019)

City playing "one step beyond" right after the final whistle. Nasty.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 10, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			City playing "one step beyond" right after the final whistle. Nasty.

Click to expand...

Sat behind Missis T and daughter today at the game. Put a lovely video of them on FB dancing to it. ðŸ˜


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Sat behind Missis T and daughter today at the game. Put a lovely video of them on FB dancing to it. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

That Aguero fella is crap what a miss.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spurs are grinding out the results and that must be applauded , itâ€™s very impressive actually that they keep getting results when losing such a massive player for them. 

As for the â€œdivingâ€ - *I understand Spurs are the team with the most players booked for diving* - the incidents today , Son dived early in the game but nothing happened but then Maguire caught him - was it enough for him to go down ? Who knows but it prob should have been a penalty but it wasnâ€™t a booking
		
Click to expand...

Well the sooner we bring in VAR the better then. I'm not sure what the total is but this is at least the second one that was incorrect. To actually book a player for something like that you should have to be 100% sure but they're literally just guessing.


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

United currently 4th on their own ..................................... who'd have thought!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			United currently 4th on their own ..................................... who'd have thought!
		
Click to expand...

Amazing turnaround for utd so full marks for Solskjaer.

Not sure about this quote though....

â€œAnthony Martial has the talent to reach Cristiano Ronaldo's levelâ€ 

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Feb 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well that was definitely a title marker laid down by City. I said it depended what Chelsea turned up and it was the rubbish away one from the last few weeks. No idea what Sarri has done but I fancy my mob to give them a run for their money now.
		
Click to expand...

We're bad.......but we're not that bad!!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			City playing "one step beyond" right after the final whistle. Nasty.

Click to expand...

City love to copy others ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well the sooner we bring in VAR the better then. I'm not sure what the total is but this is at least the second one that was incorrect. To actually book a player for something like that you should have to be 100% sure but they're literally just guessing.
		
Click to expand...

VAR is only to be used in clear and obvious situations they said,  as IYO Son's  was "just about a pen", its neither close nor obvious.

They need to sort out the angles of the camera beauese the current lot isnt conclusive.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Amazing turnaround for utd so full marks for Solskjaer.

Not sure about this quote though....

â€œAnthony Martial has the talent to reach Cristiano Ronaldo's levelâ€

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Ah man thatâ€™s mental mad crazy mad. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

If I was him Iâ€™d have said, â€œdecent performance by Martial today but clearly heâ€™s at or near his peak and should probably stop trying because why bother?â€

That would be much better man management. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Not enough managers criticise their players mercilessly. Ole should copy the likes of Mourinho and Sarri, theyâ€™ve shown recently that this sort of management improves players exponentially. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


I hope the emojis convey the truth of my post.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			VAR is only to be used in clear and obvious situations they said,  as IYO Son's  was "just about a pen", its neither close nor obvious.

They need to sort out the angles of the camera beauese the current lot isnt conclusive.
		
Click to expand...

It was very clearly a penalty, and very clearly not a booking for the lad either.

I said the Leicester one was "just about a pen" so you've misquoted me. I always said Son's one was a clear penalty.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			That Aguero fella is crap what a miss.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			City playing "one step beyond" right after the final whistle. Nasty.

Click to expand...

What's the story behind playing that song, City have played it before, but as I mentioned to Missis. I cannot remember who the teams were so what's the significance behind it. ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Amazing turnaround for utd so full marks for Solskjaer.

*Not sure about this quote though....

â€œAnthony Martial has the talent to reach Cristiano Ronaldo's levelâ€*

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Well, let's wait and see!
A few weeks ago it seemed impossible that United could get top four by the end of the season and they're already there with a dozen games to go!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What's the story behind playing that song, City have played it before, but as I mentioned to Missis. I cannot remember who the teams were so what's the significance behind it. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I had to google it. Apparently it is played by Chelsea after they win. Is that right Chelsea fans?

I'm guessing the tannoy bloke was having a bit of fun but has got his wrists slapped. Where there any Chelsea fans in the ground left to hear it?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had to google it. Apparently it is played by Chelsea after they win. Is that right Chelsea fans?

I'm guessing the tannoy bloke was having a bit of fun but has got his wrists slapped. *Where there any Chelsea fans in the ground left to hear it?*

Click to expand...

Potentially, but they had all converted to being City fans by then anyway.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had to google it. Apparently it is played by Chelsea after they win. Is that right Chelsea fans?

I'm guessing the tannoy bloke was having a bit of fun but has got his wrists slapped. Where there any Chelsea fans in the ground left to hear it?
		
Click to expand...

Shame he didn't play Liquidator/Skin Head moonstomp. City could have been chanted in place of Chelsea


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			What's the story behind playing that song, City have played it before, but as I mentioned to Missis. I cannot remember who the teams were so what's the significance behind it. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea always play it after a big home win (same as we do for YNWA, but only after big/important wins). I'm quite sure that they would have played it after they beat City earlier in the season.

I think/thought the City DJ done it as an up yours to Chelsea, but if you have played it before, fair enough.....your just copycats, then.

Which one, Tash?


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			City love to copy others ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

thats just reminded me of when LFC sold Torres to Chelsea.... a couple of games later some Torres flags turned up at Stamford Bridge and they'd used the top of the Shankly gates on them.

Genius.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It was very clearly a penalty, and very clearly not a booking for the lad either.

*I said the Leicester one was "just about a pen" so you've misquoted me*. I always said Son's one was a clear penalty.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies,  you're correct.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had to google it. Apparently it is played by Chelsea after they win. Is that right Chelsea fans?

*I'm guessing the tannoy bloke was having a bit of fun *but has got his wrists slapped. Where there any Chelsea fans in the ground left to hear it?
		
Click to expand...

I hope so, i thought it was funny!!

I remember in 2001 when we knocked Roma out at Anfield  and at the end "the voice" very aptly played Arrivederci Roma.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I hope so, i thought it was funny!!

I remember in 2001 when we knocked Roma out at Anfield  and at the end "the voice" very aptly played Arrivederci Roma.
		
Click to expand...

The media gets a bit huffy about these things but I like a bit of humour along these lines. A bit of thought and planning goes into it, it makes people smile. I get that we don't want riots to occur but as long as you don't push the boundaries too far it is fair game.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The media gets a bit huffy about these things but I like a bit of humour along these lines. A bit of thought and planning goes into it, it makes people smile. I get that we don't want riots to occur but as long as you don't push the boundaries too far it is fair game.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I meant nasty in a playful way.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2019)

Apparently, Watford played Al Wilson's classic 1960's track "the snake" before the game as well.

Who needs a "libero", a "watercarrier" or a "wing back" - just get yourself a good DJ.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yep, thatâ€™s definitely been shown by our last two managers being easy and cheap options, hasnâ€™t it?
		
Click to expand...

Remind me who appointed those managers in the first place?! LVG and Mourinho were second or third choices after he failed to get in the right managers. Woodward hasn't got what it takes to take Levy on for Poch.

Man Utd have a huge challenge ahead to topple City and a ruthless Liverpool side who are getting stronger each season. They've got an issue with egos and problem players that will surface again once a few results go against them. It needs an elite manager like Poch who has worked miracles on a buget and is ready for the next step.



Slime said:



			Terrific finish in a game he totally bossed.
I would argue that he's the best outfield player in the Premier League right now.
		
Click to expand...

He did run that game but he needs to do it against proper teams. PSG, Chelsea (they'll still be a test at home) and Liverpool up next will be a better test. In my view he's all style over substance and a liability in the big games by and large. He's exactly the opposite of what Ferguson and Man Utd were built upon. Forget the goals against Cardiff, Huddesfield and Fulham, he's got to do that against the best before he can be put anywhere near the likes of De Bruyne, D Silva, Salah, Hazard, Eriksen etc.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Chelsea always play it after a big home win (same as we do for YNWA, but only after big/important wins). I'm quite sure that they would have played it after they beat City earlier in the season.

I think/thought the City DJ done it as an up yours to Chelsea, but if you have played it before, fair enough.....your just copycats, then.

Which one, Tash?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest am not sure because like I say, I have heard it before at City games, but never really took notice which teams we were playing. And I never knew the significance of the song til it was mentioned on here. Re copying others. Read a lovely piece the other day where City used to sing YNWA regularly at games. It was dropped when Liverpool started singing it ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I remember in 2001 when we knocked Roma out at Anfield  and at the end "the voice" very aptly played Arrivederci Roma.
		
Click to expand...

That's class


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			To be honest am not sure because like I say, I have heard it before at City games, but never really took notice which teams we were playing. And I never knew the significance of the song til it was mentioned on here. Re copying others. Read a lovely piece the other day where City used to sing YNWA regularly at games. It was dropped when Liverpool started singing it ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

There has always been a perennial Celtic vs Liverpool being the first to start singing it regularly, but never seen City in the equation.

Loads of fans used to sing YNWA in the 1970's as was sometimes seen as more of a general football song (and yes, even Man United).


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			There has always been a perennial Celtic vs Liverpool being the first to start singing it regularly, but never seen City in the equation.

Loads of fans used to sing YNWA in the 1970's as was sometimes seen as more of a general football song (and yes, even Man United).
		
Click to expand...

Googled it coz i thought it was fake news. Loads on the net re celtic and Liverpool. Apparantly City used to sing it to the utd crowd when it was in Carousel. ðŸ˜³


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2019)

Man Utd have the earliest claim to YNWA from back in the 50s. Glad it didnâ€™t stick - itâ€™s an uninspiring dirge.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Man Utd have the earliest claim to YNWA from back in the 50s. Glad it didnâ€™t stick - itâ€™s an uninspiring dirge.
		
Click to expand...

And even worse when a load of football fans murder it ðŸ¤®


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

I think Spurs' equivalent is probably 'when the Spurs go marching in'. Unfortunately some years ago Southampton hijacked it and changed 'Spurs' to 'Saints'. Bit embarrassing from them and sadly cheapens it a bit for us.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2019)

To show my lack of bias here are two cringeworthy songs from Man Utd. 

M U M U F M U F C O K

Take me hoooome, United roooaaaad


Uuugggghhhh.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ramsey reportedly gonna be on 400k a week at Juve, as Homer said, he'll probably get a play and pay contract somewhere


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think Spurs' equivalent is probably 'when the Spurs go marching in'. Unfortunately some years ago Southampton hijacked it and changed 'Spurs' to 'Saints'. Bit embarrassing from them and sadly cheapens it a bit for us. 

Click to expand...

Except the original song is when the saints go marching in first recorded in the 1930s by Louis Armstrong so it's more fitting for Southampton and if anything means Spurs hijacked it and changed the words to suit..


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Ramsey reportedly gonna be on 400k a week at Juve, as Homer said, he'll probably get a play and pay contract somewhere 

Click to expand...

And that'll be why we didn't renew his contract..


----------



## pendodave (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think Spurs' equivalent is probably 'when the Spurs go marching in'. Unfortunately some years ago Southampton hijacked it and changed 'Spurs' to 'Saints'. Bit embarrassing from them and sadly cheapens it a bit for us. 

Click to expand...

Is this a joke? I must be missing the irony emoji....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Except the original song is when the saints go marching in first recorded in the 1930s by Louis Armstrong so it's more fitting for Southampton and if anything means Spurs hijacked it and changed the words to suit..
		
Click to expand...

Don't you know that Tottenham are also known as the "Saints".....


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Don't you know that Tottenham are also known as the "Saints".....

Click to expand...

Not what us Arsenal fans call them


----------



## pendodave (Feb 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Don't you know that Tottenham are also known as the "Saints".....

Click to expand...

Haha. 54 years old and never knew... Every day's a school day.

Or is this more irony I'm missing...


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think Spurs' equivalent is probably 'when the Spurs go marching in'. Unfortunately some years ago Southampton hijacked it and changed 'Spurs' to 'Saints'. Bit embarrassing from them and sadly cheapens it a bit for us. 

Click to expand...

Priceless, absolutely priceless. The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think Spurs' equivalent is probably 'when the Spurs go marching in'. Unfortunately some years ago Southampton hijacked it and changed 'Spurs' to 'Saints'. Bit embarrassing from them and sadly cheapens it a bit for us. 

Click to expand...

Haha

Iâ€™d comment further, but it appears plenty already have ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...arebar&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=sharebar
Discuss ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Except the original song is when the saints go marching in first recorded in the 1930s by Louis Armstrong so it's more fitting for Southampton and if anything means Spurs hijacked it and changed the words to suit..
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve seen it written a few times from spurs fans, generally since we got promoted back to the prem. not surprising really, more of their fans are maybe a little younger enjoying their recent success. So canâ€™t remember our last 27 year stint in the top flight. Forgetting weâ€™d sung it long before 2010.

From what Iâ€™ve seen when researching it. The song was used by many clubs from the late 50â€™s with saints simply swapped for reds, blues, rovers etc etc. 

So whilst saints may not be the very first team to have used the theme. We certianly didnâ€™t steal it and convert it back to Saints from Spurs, whoâ€™d converted Saints to Spurs ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Ramsey reportedly gonna be on 400k a week at Juve, as Homer said, he'll probably get a play and pay contract somewhere 

Click to expand...

Can only wish him well... Eyewatering amount...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve seen it written a few times from spurs fans, generally since we got promoted back to the prem. not surprising really, more of their fans are maybe a little younger enjoying their recent success. So canâ€™t remember our last 27 year stint in the top flight. Forgetting weâ€™d sung it long before 2010.

From what Iâ€™ve seen when researching it. The song was used by many clubs from the late 50â€™s with saints simply swapped for reds, blues, rovers etc etc.

So whilst saints may not be the very first team to have used the theme. We certianly didnâ€™t steal it and convert it back to Saints from Spurs, whoâ€™d converted Saints to Spurs ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I've heard it in all its guises using team colours as well but to think spurs fans think they had it first and the Saints stole a song containing the word Saints in from them literally has made me chuckle ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...arebar&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=sharebar
Discuss ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Scousers will nick anything that's not nailed down!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2019)

fundy said:



			Ramsey reportedly gonna be on 400k a week at Juve, as Homer said, he'll probably get a play and pay contract somewhere 

Click to expand...

Good player,But Â£400kðŸ˜±
How much is Ronaldo on? 

Homer was deadly serious when he said it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good player,But Â£400kðŸ˜±
How much is Ronaldo on? 

Homer was deadly serious when he said it ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

The agent, club etc factor in no transfer fee though. Even paying him that much it is likely less over the term of the contract than a transfer fee plus wages. Scary thought but that is how they will view it. They can also sell him at some point and recoup some of that money. They wouldn't be so stupid as to let his contract run down ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The agent, club etc factor in no transfer fee though. Even paying him that much it is likely less over the term of the contract than a transfer fee plus wages. Scary thought but that is how they will view it. They can also sell him at some point and recoup some of that money. They wouldn't be so stupid as to let his contract run down ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, 400k a week equates to more than Â£80m over 4 years. Imo the way heâ€™s performed over the last 2/3 years I wouldnâ€™t have paid more than Â£40m for him. I wouldnâ€™t say he warrants Â£200k a week tbh.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf, 400k a week equates to more than Â£80m over 4 years. Imo the way heâ€™s performed over the last 2/3 years I wouldnâ€™t have paid more than Â£40m for him. I wouldnâ€™t say he warrants Â£200k a week tbh.
		
Click to expand...

No player warrants 200k for kicking a football around.
The world of football has gone mad.
Has Italian football had an upturn,I thought Italy was in recession


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			No player warrants 200k for kicking a football around.
The world of football has gone mad.
Has Italian football had an upturn,I thought Italy was in recession
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree with you (and my Nan who says the same) ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I meant comparatively to his peers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2019)

It's a daft amount of money but I was making the point that wages for free transfer players are distorted and inflated because the lack of transfer fee. We usually don't see the full package,  transfer fee, signing on fee, wages etc so maybe this is in line with the amount had Juventus actually bought him? 

Using your maths, buy him for Â£40m, Â£200k wages a week, sell him for Â£20m in 3yrs time. As long as they sell him the maths isn't quite as bad.

I agree with you that it seems inflated, hugely inflated. He must have a hell of an agent.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a daft amount of money but I was making the point that wages for free transfer players are distorted and inflated because the lack of transfer fee. We usually don't see the full package,  transfer fee, signing on fee, wages etc so maybe this is in line with the amount had Juventus actually bought him?

Using your maths, buy him for Â£40m, Â£200k wages a week, sell him for Â£20m in 3yrs time. As long as they sell him the maths isn't quite as bad.

I agree with you that it seems inflated, hugely inflated. He must have a hell of an agent.
		
Click to expand...

Bro, Iâ€™ve heard Ericsson is going at the end of the season, you guys still interested?? ðŸ˜±


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2019)

How have so many people not realised that Orikoru was obviously joking about the â€œsaintsâ€ thing? :/


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			How have so many people not realised that Orikoru was obviously joking about the â€œsaintsâ€ thing? :/
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve seen a fair few spurs fans claim it in the past. So Iâ€™m not convinced tbh.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Except the original song is when the saints go marching in first recorded in the 1930s by Louis Armstrong so it's more fitting for Southampton and if anything means Spurs hijacked it and changed the words to suit..
		
Click to expand...

"Whooooooosh..."


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			"Whooooooosh..."


Click to expand...

Easy to fall for considering the crap most spurs fans claim


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			How have so many people not realised that Orikoru was obviously joking about the â€œsaintsâ€ thing? :/
		
Click to expand...

Went better than I thought tbh


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve seen a fair few spurs fans claim it in the past. So Iâ€™m not convinced tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t keep digging.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Donâ€™t keep digging.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not digging. I know you like to be right about everything, but on this occasion you donâ€™t know what I have or havenâ€™t witnessed in the last. 

I have legit heard spurs fan on more than one occasion make that claim. He may not have been, and fair to play to him if he wasnâ€™t. But donâ€™t tell me how to react Tah


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™m not digging. I know you like to be right about everything, but on this occasion you donâ€™t know what I have or havenâ€™t witnessed in the last.

I have legit heard spurs fan on more than one occasion make that claim. He may not have been, and fair to play to him if he wasnâ€™t. But donâ€™t tell me how to react Tah
		
Click to expand...

Ok, be wrong. Your prerogative.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			lian football had an upturn,I
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a daft amount of money but I was making the point that wages for free transfer players are distorted and inflated because the lack of transfer fee. We usually don't see the full package,  transfer fee, signing on fee, wages etc so maybe this is in line with the amount had Juventus actually bought him?

*Using your maths, buy him for Â£40m, Â£200k wages a week, sell him for Â£20m in 3yrs time. As long as they sell him the maths isn't quite as bad.*

I agree with you that it seems inflated, hugely inflated. He must have a hell of an agent.
		
Click to expand...

Its horrendous for the club who have just let him go on a free having completely mismanaged the situation!!!!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ok, be wrong. Your prerogative.
		
Click to expand...

Acknowledging he may have joked on more than one occassion shows Iâ€™m big enough to admit I may be wrong. 

Telling you Iâ€™ve heard it said in the past simply lets you know why. 

Anyways, Iâ€™m off to bang my head against a wall. As thatâ€™s get me as far as a debate with yourself


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Ok, be wrong. Your prerogative.
		
Click to expand...

I do often sit and laugh at your posts, not because they're funny but because you're unbelievably self righteous and can't accept other people's views, opinions or accept they may be telling the truth simply because you believe you're always right...


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I do often sit and laugh at your posts, not because they're funny but because you're unbelievably self righteous and can't accept other people's views, opinions or accept they may be telling the truth simply because you believe you're always right...
		
Click to expand...

I accept peopleâ€™s views and opinions. Iâ€™m rarely swayed by them. But whatever gives you your kicks.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



*I accept peopleâ€™s views and opinions*. Iâ€™m rarely swayed by them. But whatever gives you your kicks.
		
Click to expand...

Except you don't because you have to have the last word that still digs them out so no there is no acceptance of anything but your own view and you've said as much in past threads and posts. But hey must be nice being perfect.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Except you don't because you have to have the last word that still digs them out so no there is no acceptance of anything but your own view and you've said as much in past threads and posts. But hey must be nice being perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Why are people so upset by having their opinions questioned?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			Scousers will nick anything that's not nailed down! 

Click to expand...

Dickhead.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dickhead.
		
Click to expand...

Sense of humour ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Why are people so upset by having their opinions questioned?
		
Click to expand...

They're not, but perhaps it's something to do with the arrogance it's done with and insinuating only you can be right just like the one below.. And many others in past. 


Kellfire said:



			Ok, be wrong. Your prerogative.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...arebar&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=sharebar
Discuss ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Believe it?


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dickhead.
		
Click to expand...

It was just a bit of banter, Pete, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			It was just a bit of banter, Pete, nothing more, nothing less.
		
Click to expand...

Or it keeps negative stereotyped rubbish going?

Dickhead.


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Or it keeps negative stereotyped rubbish going?

Dickhead.
		
Click to expand...

No, it was just a bit of banter, hence the  at the end.
Don't take it so personally, it's not what was intended.
Do you never take the piss out of people?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The media gets a bit huffy about these things but I like a bit of humour along these lines. A bit of thought and planning goes into it, it makes people smile. I get that we don't want riots to occur but as long as you don't push the boundaries too far it is fair game.
		
Click to expand...

I see City officials have had to apologise to Chelsea for their choice of songðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			No, it was just a bit of banter, hence the  at the end.
Don't take it so personally, it's not what was intended.
Do you never take the piss out of people?
		
Click to expand...

Just like "feed the scousers", bindippers........

Come on what else have you got in your locker of hilarious, never-heard before original wisecracks, that in no way shape or form keep a negative stereotype going.

Go on give us the fathers day in Liverpool joke, maybe a soupcon of hubcaps, just for flavouring.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I see City officials have had to apologise to Chelsea for their choice of songðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Why, nothing wrong with a bit of madness.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good player,But Â£400kðŸ˜±
How much is Ronaldo on?

Homer was deadly serious when he said it ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Â£400k is an extortionate amount of money for Ramsey, but I reckon he'll end up doing pretty well there if he can stay fit for a prolonged period.

CR7's reported wage is 30m Euros a year, or Â£510k a week.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I see City officials have had to apologise to Chelsea for their choice of songðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Dickheads ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 12, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/47205885

Next year could be another profitable year for Liverpool if the Salah story is true.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 12, 2019)

Thought we deserved the point last night, had a few chances to even win it. Too many players had an off night, hopefully that's out of the system before the big one against Bristol City on Sunday. 

I'd be screaming if the foul hadn't been given against Patricio, bit unlucky there.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Thought we deserved the point last night, had a few chances to even win it. Too many players had an off night, hopefully that's out of the system before the big one against Bristol City on Sunday.

I'd be screaming if the foul hadn't been given against Patricio, bit unlucky there.
		
Click to expand...

No foul imo. The keeper was never balanced and made a rick of it. Two keeper errors last night, unusual for both.

Do you think Wolves were not as good because Newcastle sat back, something you largely like to do?


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 12, 2019)

Patricio needs to sort his kicking out, doesn't know when to take a touch and when to kick first time, which is strange for such a top class keeper. Should've done better on their goal for sure.

Nail on the head there LT, we like to sit off and bomb on, on the counter, which is why we struggled against Newcastle, Huddersfield and Watford at home.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No foul imo. The keeper was never balanced and made a rick of it. Two keeper errors last night, unusual for both.

Do you think Wolves were not as good because Newcastle sat back, something you largely like to do?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was only watching on my phone round my mum and dad's, so at first it looked like Boly had steamed through the keeper, but on the replays you could see that Dubravka was in the wrong position to take the cross, which meant he was leaning back, and Boly simply attacked the back post and out-jumped him. Game was annoying for me as I have three Wolves players in Fantasy now and they all achieved the basic 2 points and nothing more. 

That shot from Jimenez that went out for a throw - dear oh dear.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 12, 2019)

I've seen Wolves a few times on the tv now. A really well put together team, classy players in there even when the team hasn't clicked. I think they will need some new blood next year to help them expand their style a little as other teams will not let them play the same way next year. It wont take much adaption though, they have spent well and have good balance.


----------



## Slime (Feb 12, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just like "feed the scousers", bindippers........

Come on what else have you got in your locker of hilarious, never-heard before original wisecracks, that in no way shape or form keep a negative stereotype going.

Go on give us the fathers day in Liverpool joke, maybe a soupcon of hubcaps, just for flavouring.
		
Click to expand...

I've never said 'feed the scousers', I've never used the term 'bindippers' and I have no idea what the Fathers' Day in Liverpool joke is!
I guess that makes me an ignorant dickhead.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've seen Wolves a few times on the tv now. A really well put together team, classy players in there even when the team hasn't clicked. I think they will need some new blood next year to help them expand their style a little as other teams will not let them play the same way next year. It wont take much adaption though, they have spent well and have good balance.
		
Click to expand...

Their squad on paper is funny as it's half classy Portuguese players and half journeyman Championship players. But somehow it works! Haha. People focus on the foreign players maybe, like Neves and Moutinho, but it's amazing how those Championship players have stepped up, like Doherty who has been class on the right, Bennett who's come up through the leagues from the bottom, and Coady who has been solid.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 12, 2019)

Can't believe Dubravka tried to catch that cross, he should've punched it all day long.
Shame, as he pulled off some good saves earlier on. Would've been priceless 3 points for Toon


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 12, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Can't believe Dubravka tried to catch that cross, he should've punched it all day long.
Shame, as he pulled off some good saves earlier on. Would've been priceless 3 points for Toon
		
Click to expand...

Surely putting your arm around the keeper is a foul though? 

I only seen part of second half. Thought wolves deserved a point, itâ€™s just annoying that it was a foul and over the extra time. But Iâ€™d have took the point before hand. 

Almiron looked alright, willing to run with ball and his teammates looked keen to get him the ball which is always a good sign. Be interesting to see if he can unlock the teams that sit back against us. Thatâ€™s where weâ€™ve struggled all season particularly at home. 

This month and next will make or break our season.  We should be 5/6 points clear by end of March, if we arenâ€™t then weâ€™ll be in trouble.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			I've never said 'feed the scousers', I've never used the term 'bindippers' and I have no idea what the Fathers' Day in Liverpool joke is!
I guess that makes me an ignorant dickhead. 

Click to expand...

Maybe not, but all in the same pantheon of abuse.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2019)

Cherry13 said:



			Surely putting your arm around the keeper is a foul though?

I only seen part of second half. Thought wolves deserved a point, itâ€™s just annoying that it was a foul and over the extra time. But Iâ€™d have took the point before hand.

Almiron looked alright, willing to run with ball and his teammates looked keen to get him the ball which is always a good sign. Be interesting to see if he can unlock the teams that sit back against us. Thatâ€™s where weâ€™ve struggled all season particularly at home.

This month and next will make or break our season.  We should be 5/6 points clear by end of March, if we arenâ€™t then weâ€™ll be in trouble.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think it was a foul because the keeper misjudged it, is leaning back and never looked like getting hold of the ball before Boly headed it in. Boly makes contact with the ball with his head before any contact with the keeper.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've seen Wolves a few times on the tv now. A really well put together team, classy players in there even when the team hasn't clicked. I think they will need some new blood next year to help them expand their style a little as other teams will not let them play the same way next year. It wont take much adaption though, they have spent well and have good balance.
		
Click to expand...

Funny I've seen Wolves twice live this season and a handful of other times on the TV and every time they have not impressed me at all. Then when I don't watch them and catch them on MOTD they are playing fantastic football and beating top 6 sides!!! They are either very inconsistent in their playing style or they are set up as a purely counter attacking side and the manager has yet to get them to play well when they are the team who needs to do the attacking. 

One things for sure, they are in this league for the long run. Good support and a wealthy owner, with a manager who seems to be learning and improving all the time.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Can't believe Dubravka tried to catch that cross, he should've punched it all day long.
Shame, as he pulled off some good saves earlier on. Would've been priceless 3 points for Toon
		
Click to expand...

considering most keepers these days wouldn't catch a cold it was on odd decision not to punch it clear.


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't think it was a foul because the keeper misjudged it, is leaning back and never looked like getting hold of the ball before Boly headed it in. Boly makes contact with the ball with his head before any contact with the keeper.
		
Click to expand...

The impartial Newcastle fan in me only sees Boly â€˜pinningâ€™ Dubravka down as he tries to jump.  Any other suggestion is ludicrous... 
But as always if it was the other way round iâ€™d agree entirely with you.  I do think Boly ran the risk of it being given though as you donâ€™t tend to get aaay with touching the keeper.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2019)

Cherry13 said:



			The impartial Newcastle fan in me only sees Boly â€˜pinningâ€™ Dubravka down as he tries to jump.  Any other suggestion is ludicrous... 
But as always if it was the other way round iâ€™d agree entirely with you.  I do think Boly ran the risk of it being given though as you donâ€™t tend to get aaay with touching the keeper.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, as I said in real time it looked like it would definitely be given a foul. Only on the slow motion replay I saw that the keeper had failed to grasp the ball, and Boly then heads it and makes contact afterwards. He's obviously gone in full pelt as it's injury time and they were desperate for a goal.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 12, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Funny I've seen Wolves twice live this season and a handful of other times on the TV and every time they have not impressed me at all. Then when I don't watch them and catch them on MOTD they are playing fantastic football and beating top 6 sides!!! They are either very inconsistent in their playing style or they are set up as a purely counter attacking side and the manager has yet to get them to play well when they are the team who needs to do the attacking.

One things for sure, they are in this league for the long run. Good support and a wealthy owner, with a manager who seems to be learning and improving all the time.
		
Click to expand...

We're rubbish on the tele always have been.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 12, 2019)

Cherry13 said:



			The impartial Newcastle fan in me only sees Boly â€˜pinningâ€™ Dubravka down as he tries to jump.  Any other suggestion is ludicrous... 
But as always if it was the other way round iâ€™d agree entirely with you.  I do think Boly ran the risk of it being given though as you donâ€™t tend to get aaay with touching the keeper.
		
Click to expand...

I was very surprised it wasn't given, especially given the timing of it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			I've never said 'feed the scousers', I've never used the term 'bindippers' and I have no idea what the Fathers' Day in Liverpool joke is!
I guess that makes me an ignorant dickhead. 

Click to expand...

I think ignorant is a bit harsh on yourself ðŸ˜

Re the Newcastle game, played with a Geordie fan today, he said if the  keeper had punched it we would not be having this conversation now.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 12, 2019)

Re Wolves, I did say earlier this season I was impressed with them and would upset a few this year. They have had a good first season in the prem with a good foundation to build on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2019)

PSG certainly missing Cavani , Neymar a d Rabiot - getting lots of possession but Man Utd comfortable holding them out , not sure why throwing in crosses when Cavani isnâ€™t playing


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2019)

Ashley Young's a lucky boy, awful challenge.

Its poor challenges like that VAR should be looking at.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Ashley Young's a lucky boy, awful challenge.

Its poor challenges like that VAR should be looking at.
		
Click to expand...

1-1 on those stakes. Think their cb was a lucky boy too, probably what saved Young and early bath tbh.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			1-1 on those stakes. Think their cb was a lucky boy too, probably what saved Young and early bath tbh.
		
Click to expand...

I never seen that, i'd only just turned over and saw the Young incident. He's a snidey little fecker, dangerous pushing an a opponent at speed like that.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I never seen that, i'd only just turned over and saw the Young incident. He's a snidey little fecker, dangerous pushing an a opponent at speed like that.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree. He knew what he was playing at, could have caused proper harm. The cb was less malice, just poorly timed. Ref implied Shaw dived (he didnâ€™t), yet didnâ€™t book him.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 12, 2019)

Think we need a goal and a clean sheet,would be worried going there with a 0-0 or worse.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Ashley Young's a lucky boy, awful challenge.

Its poor challenges like that VAR should be looking at.
		
Click to expand...

Funny how the same incident can be seen so wildly different. 

Not even a foul for me. 

Which is exactly why VAR shouldn't be looking at things like that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Funny how the same incident can be seen so wildly different. 

Not even a foul for me. 

Which is exactly why VAR shouldn't be looking at things like that.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, disagree with you.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2019)

Whats Di Maria done to deserve that abuse?


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 12, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Think we need a goal and a clean sheet,would be worried going there with a 0-0 or worse.
		
Click to expand...

Time to be a bit more than worried, the second one was to easy.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah, disagree with you.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's fine, you can disagree with my view on an incident, but that shows why VAR would be shocking if applied in such situations. Would ruin what's left of the game, still cause arguments and not actually solve anything its trying to.


----------



## Slime (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Whats Di Maria done to deserve that abuse?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing!
Just a bunch of brainless morons that haven't got a clue, but unfortunately have a ticket.
Superb second goal, proper football.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Yeah that's fine, you can disagree with my view on an incident, but that shows why VAR would be shocking if applied in such situations. Would ruin what's left of the game, still cause arguments and not actually solve anything its trying to.
		
Click to expand...

It was a tongue in cheek comment regarding VAR but still a poor challenge.  Theres a steep drop at the edge of that pitch, i'd guess a good 3ft, Di Maria amd the steward was lucky not to be injured. 

I'm against VAR tbh, it should only be used  for obvious errors like Milner offside last week and mistaken identity.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It was a tongue in cheek comment regarding VAR but still a poor challenge.  Theres a steep drop at the edge of that pitch, i'd guess a good 3ft, Di Maria amd the steward was lucky not to be injured.

I'm against VAR tbh, it should only be used  for obvious errors like Milner offside last week and mistaken identity.
		
Click to expand...

Literally the only 2 reasons (throw in goal line tech too) that I agree with for VAR. But even then with offsides you currently get the Kane situation v Chelsea so I'm not really convinced it's worth it all. 

As for the challenge, shoulder barge, on the pitch. Not a foul in the center circle so it isn't on the wing either - what's off the pitch is irrelevant. Imo of course ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2019)

Pogba should be off there, horror tackle on a yellow

Young off for dissent?


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2019)

ah ok its Pogba off, thats fine, rightly so


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 12, 2019)

Weâ€™ve been awful. Canâ€™t deny it. But what a ref. Books early. Realises heâ€™s been over zealous so stops booking anyone whoâ€™s already been booked and then clearly sent Young off and had to be convinced which black man made the tackle.


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Weâ€™ve been awful. Canâ€™t deny it. But what a ref. Books early. Realises heâ€™s been over zealous so stops booking anyone whoâ€™s already been booked and then clearly sent Young off and had to be convinced which black man made the tackle.
		
Click to expand...

refs had a far better game than most of them wearing red


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			refs had a far better game than most of them wearing red
		
Click to expand...

Crap and crapper!


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			Pogba should be off there, horror tackle on a yellow

Young off for dissent?
		
Click to expand...

He did the exact challenge a few weeks back, can't remember who against. He goes to protect the ball by stepping over and shadowing it, then a quick turn and you look fantastic with defenders left for dead.. 

The problem is if you're second best like he just was you end up coming from above and scraping down the leg of the defender, and the tackle ends up being one close to a straight  red


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Weâ€™ve been awful. Canâ€™t deny it. But what a ref. Books early. Realises heâ€™s been over zealous so stops booking anyone whoâ€™s already been booked and then clearly sent Young off and had to be convinced which black man made the tackle.
		
Click to expand...

If thatâ€™s the case, surely young shouldâ€™ve taken the hit? 

Although var maybe involved


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Go have a look at that zaniolo goal for Roma ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 12, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Go have a look at that zaniolo goal for Roma ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

which one?
First was alright,  The second was tap in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2019)

Very poor from United tonight and a mountain to climb. Poor from Pogba and a deserved second yellow


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 12, 2019)

Tuchel out-worked Solskjaer tactically. Having Marquinhos man-mark Pogba and stick to him like glue was a master stroke and freed up Verratti to run the midfield, which he did magnificently. Mbappe will get all the headlines, but Marquinhos and Verratti were the key to PSG winning tonight. Hard to see United getting back into it as well, especially now that they're definitely without Pogba and possibly without Martial and Lingard as well. Not a good night for them.


----------



## Piece (Feb 12, 2019)

Willing to be corrected but it look like the ref was explaining to Utdâ€™s captain, Young, why he gave Pogba a second yellow, rather than any mistaken identity.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 12, 2019)

Two soft goals

But the result was a fair reflection.

IMO defense still our weakness. Once PSG realised and pushed on instead of dropping off they bossed the game.

Shows there's more work to do than just appoint OlÃ©.  

Pogba deserved to go. Has got away with a lot of the stuff that got him sent off tonight for a while.

Mbappe's electric isn't he? Makes Martial look pedestrian


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			Willing to be corrected but it look like the ref was explaining to Utdâ€™s captain, Young, why he gave Pogba a second yellow, rather than any mistaken identity.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon thatâ€™s what heâ€™ll claim but it really appeared otherwise.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			He did the exact challenge a few weeks back, can't remember who against. He goes to protect the ball by stepping over and shadowing it, then a quick turn and you look fantastic with defenders left for dead..

The problem is if you're second best like he just was you end up coming from above and scraping down the leg of the defender, and the tackle ends up being one close to a straight  red
		
Click to expand...

Against Spurs, he was lucky he wasnâ€™t sent off that day.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			Willing to be corrected but it look like the ref was explaining to Utdâ€™s captain, Young, why he gave Pogba a second yellow, rather than any mistaken identity.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, despite the sh1te Mcmanmanamanmanaman and his mate were spouting on commentary


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			which one?
First was alright,  The second was tap in.
		
Click to expand...

I only seen the one where he put the defender an keeper on their arse before lifting it over them. Cracker


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 12, 2019)

Paul Pogba is the most overrated footballer in the history of football. Bangs a few against Championship sides and dances like he's the big man. Tonight against not even a top midfield he was second best, an also ran, a passenger, liability and a fraud. Man Utd won't win the title or CL with this giant baby in central midfield. Embarrassing. Great for social media likes and record advertising but usless when it counts.

Ole has been incredibly lucky in a few games and enjoyed the easiest run of fixtures you'll ever get. Tonight he was out of his depth. Man Utd were the better side in the first half marginally, but in the second a proper manager changed the game plan and PSG ran the show. Not even a hint of a fight. Toothless.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



*Paul Pogba is the most overrated footballer in the history of football.* Bangs a few against Championship sides and dances like he's the big man. Tonight against not even a top midfield he was second best, an also ran, a passenger, liability and a fraud. Man Utd won't win the title or CL with this giant baby in central midfield. Embarrassing. Great for social media likes and record advertising but usless when it counts.

Ole has been incredibly lucky in a few games and enjoyed the easiest run of fixtures you'll ever get. Tonight he was out of his depth. Man Utd were the better side in the first half marginally, but in the second a proper manager changed the game plan and PSG ran the show. Not even a hint of a fight. Toothless.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of an overreaction, no?

i only seen the last 10mins of the 1st half and the whole of the 2nd half and although his performance wasn't the best, he wasnt the only poor performer out there.

WTF has happened to Sanchez? He looks like hes caught Torresitis, he looks a shadow of his former self.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Paul Pogba is the most overrated footballer in the history of football. Bangs a few against Championship sides and dances like he's the big man. Tonight against not even a top midfield he was second best, an also ran, a passenger, liability and a fraud. Man Utd won't win the title or CL with this giant baby in central midfield. Embarrassing. Great for social media likes and record advertising but usless when it counts.

Ole has been incredibly lucky in a few games and enjoyed the easiest run of fixtures you'll ever get. Tonight he was out of his depth. Man Utd were the better side in the first half marginally, but in the second a proper manager changed the game plan and PSG ran the show. Not even a hint of a fight. Toothless.
		
Click to expand...

Who do you support?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Bit of an overreaction, no?

i only seen the last 10mins of the 1st half and the whole of the 2nd half and although his performance wasn't the best, he wasnt the only poor performer out there.

WTF has happened to Sanchez? He looks like hes caught Torresitis, he looks a shadow of his former self.
		
Click to expand...

No idea whatâ€™s happened to Sanchez - before going to UTD he was one of the best in the league - now just looks a shadow of that ? Maybe he knows it was prob the wrong move for him 

Pogba was very well marked in the game and he just canâ€™t find his own space or shake of that marker. It looked like Utd under Mourinho - they seemed to lose the bounce they had


----------



## Wolf (Feb 13, 2019)

Sanchez I think is very much an overly emotional player. He needs to feel loved and like the ultimate superstar in the team above anyone else. 

When he broke through in Italy he was exactly this, went to Barca and whilst had a decent spell there was obviously always in the shadows of Messi and Neymar so wanted his move to be the bog player again which he got when we signed him, he had a couple decent seasons with us where he was on fire and then he gets bored because he thinks as the star he is now carrying the team and wants a bigger move again for more trophies, he gets that move to Utd only to find he isn't the biggest fish in the pond again starts sulking as tactics aren't set up to please him and now he is stuck back in his sulky, lazy not performing rut and will want another move.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No idea whatâ€™s happened to Sanchez - before going to UTD he was one of the best in the league - now just looks a shadow of that ? Maybe he knows it was prob the wrong move for him

Pogba was very well marked in the game and he just canâ€™t find his own space or shake of that marker. *It looked like Utd under Mourinho *- they seemed to lose the bounce they had
		
Click to expand...

It wasnt that bad.

i wonder when Pogba will start owning midfields like Hargreaves did?


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 13, 2019)

Just seen the Ashley Young incident.....wasn't even a foul, let alone anything worse.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Just seen the Ashley Young incident.....wasn't even a foul, let alone anything worse.
		
Click to expand...

It was a cheap shot that could have left him seriously injured. Young has played long enough at that ground to know the drop and what is there to greet you. It was unnecessary.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It was a cheap shot that could have left him seriously injured. Young has played long enough at that ground to know the drop and what is there to greet you. It was unnecessary.
		
Click to expand...

That was on Di Maria, right? Considering they played together when he was at Utd, I thought there might have been some leftover aggro there. Perhaps they never got on.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That was on Di Maria, right? Considering they played together when he was at Utd, I thought there might have been some leftover aggro there. Perhaps they never got on.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one. I didn't see the game but that was shown by BBC or Sky this morning along with other key moments. It probably wasn't a foul on the pitch but he knew what he was doing and the possible implications. Maybe they didn't get on, still cheap though.


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



*Paul Pogba is the most overrated footballer in the history of football*. Bangs a few against Championship sides and dances like he's the big man. Tonight against not even a top midfield he was second best,* an also ran, a passenger, liability and a fraud*. Man Utd won't win the title or CL with this* giant baby *in central midfield. Embarrassing. Great for social media likes and record advertising but *useless* when it counts.

*Ole has been incredibly lucky* in a few games and enjoyed the *easiest run of fixtures you'll ever get*. Tonight he was out of his depth. Man Utd were the better side in the first half marginally, but in the second a proper manager changed the game plan and PSG ran the show. *Not even a hint of a fight. Toothless*.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly the most ridiculous post I've seen for a long while.
Just hilarious.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yes, that's the one. I didn't see the game but that was shown by BBC or Sky this morning along with other key moments. It probably wasn't a foul on the pitch but he knew what he was doing and the possible implications. Maybe they didn't get on, still cheap though.
		
Click to expand...

Not condoning either, but DiMaria was quite clearly giving it the crowd as well early on.

I've no idea if it was a response to something, or what kind of person he is, but him being decked looked motivated by retribution as opposed to intent to harm.

All speculation, who knows, maybe DiMaria has been selling pics of Young's mum in the bath?


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 13, 2019)

Last paragraph an illustration of how pointless speculating is when you don't know the facts.

Before anyone jumps and argues it was actually pics of his cat in underwear


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Paul Pogba is the most overrated footballer in the history of football. Bangs a few against Championship sides and dances like he's the big man. Tonight against not even a top midfield he was second best, an also ran, a passenger, liability and a fraud. Man Utd won't win the title or CL with this giant baby in central midfield. Embarrassing. Great for social media likes and record advertising but usless when it counts.

Ole has been incredibly lucky in a few games and enjoyed the easiest run of fixtures you'll ever get. Tonight he was out of his depth. Man Utd were the better side in the first half marginally, but in the second a proper manager changed the game plan and PSG ran the show. Not even a hint of a fight. Toothless.
		
Click to expand...

For Gods sake shut up, don't let them know he's useless. He just Carlton Palmer in disguise!!!!! LOL


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Who do you support?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure he'll answer that one.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Last paragraph an illustration of how pointless speculating is when you don't know the facts.

Before anyone jumps and argues it was actually pics of his cat in underwear 

Click to expand...

Everyone loves a cat picture on the internet, it can't have been that .


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Who do you support?
		
Click to expand...

Hope to god he don't say City


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Possibly the most ridiculous post I've seen for a long while.
Just hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

Now THATâ€™S a troll.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Possibly the most ridiculous post I've seen for a long while.
Just hilarious.
		
Click to expand...

He's a very good footballer with incredible talent but he's not even the third best midfielder in Manchester, let alone the world. He's been at Man Utd for almost three seasons and what's he actually done? Peak of his career, world record transfer and he's achieved almost nothing. He's turned up in about 2 big games and gone missing in the rest.

He's strong, has quick feet, great engine, brilliant long range passing, can cross, shoot from range and is good in the air. He's got everything a modern midfielder wants. The flip side is he can't keep things simple and is a liability defensively. Throw in his attitude, ego and awful workrate and you've got a player that is the most overrated currently playing. The best in the world are judged on their performances in the big games, the CL and winning league titles, not on scoring against Fulham, having a quirky penalty and doing a few DABS.

Even the well known bottler Di Maria turned up last night! I've been lucky enough to see the likes of Modric, Eriksen, Silva and Messi in big games over the last few years and they run games, they don't get man marked out of them. That's the difference between true world class and Pogba.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 13, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			I only seen the one where he put the defender an keeper on their arse before lifting it over them. Cracker
		
Click to expand...

I just watched the highlights again. I canâ€™t see any goal that matches that ðŸ˜‚


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'm not sure he'll answer that one.
		
Click to expand...

Not a Premiership side! But I do reserve a special respect for Man Utd as my preference for football is high tempo with wingers and that's the football they used to play when I was growing up. Arsenal and Man Utd in the 90's was proper football. Powerful midfielders, lightening wingers and amazing strike partnerships. These days City actually bore me most weeks. Liverpool and Spurs play the most exciting football.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



			He's a very good footballer with incredible talent but he's not even the third best midfielder in Manchester, let alone the world. He's been at Man Utd for almost three seasons and what's he actually done? Peak of his career, world record transfer and he's achieved almost nothing. He's turned up in about 2 big games and gone missing in the rest.

He's strong, has quick feet, great engine, brilliant long range passing, can cross, shoot from range and is good in the air. He's got everything a modern midfielder wants. The flip side is he can't keep things simple and is a liability defensively. Throw in his attitude, ego and awful workrate and you've got a player that is the most overrated currently playing. The best in the world are judged on their performances in the big games, the CL and winning league titles, not on scoring against Fulham, having a quirky penalty and doing a few DABS.

Even the well known bottler Di Maria turned up last night! I've been lucky enough to see the likes of Modric, Eriksen, Silva and Messi in big games over the last few years and they run games, they don't get man marked out of them. That's the difference between true world class and Pogba.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. We'll just ignore last season's game against City where he turned it on it's head with two goals, since that doesn't fit the narrative.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



			He's a very good footballer with incredible talent but he's not even the third best midfielder in Manchester, let alone the world. He's been at Man Utd for almost three seasons and what's he actually done? Peak of his career, world record transfer and he's achieved almost nothing. He's turned up in about 2 big games and gone missing in the rest.

He's strong, has quick feet, great engine, brilliant long range passing, can cross, shoot from range and is good in the air. He's got everything a modern midfielder wants. The flip side is he can't keep things simple and is a liability defensively. Throw in his attitude, ego and awful workrate and you've got a player that is the most overrated currently playing. The best in the world are judged on their performances in the big games, the CL and winning league titles, not on scoring against Fulham, having a quirky penalty and doing a few DABS.

Even the well known bottler Di Maria turned up last night! I've been lucky enough to see the likes of Modric, Eriksen, Silva and Messi in big games over the last few years and they run games, they don't get man marked out of them. That's the difference between true world class and Pogba.
		
Click to expand...

World Cup finals donâ€™t count as big games then I presume?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			World Cup finals donâ€™t count as big games then I presume?
		
Click to expand...

The one that Modric also played in?


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



			That's the difference between true world class and Pogba.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if you're on the wind up or not, but I do agree with you.  However, I do feel he's under a lot of scrutiny because of who he signed for, the size of the transfer fee and I think that players in England do get a lot of pressure put on them - it feels to me more than abroad.  To me he's the big fish in a small pond kind of player and eventually I think that'll be found out and he'll play for a less demanding team/league.

Just look at the martial situation - he's pretty much done nothing since joined Man U but he scores an ok goal the other day and immediate comparisons are made between him and Ronaldo.  Talk about pressure!


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah. We'll just ignore last season's game against City where he turned it on it's head with two goals, since that doesn't fit the narrative. 

Click to expand...

That's one of them. If that's the best in nearly three years of big games then it probably says it all. He's also bullied Arsenal a bit but so has Lingard and he's not touted as the best player in the world 



Papas1982 said:



			World Cup finals donâ€™t count as big games then I presume?
		
Click to expand...

He had a decent tournament but had two DM's behind him and France's stand out players were Varane, Kante, Griezmann and Mbappe. When Mourinho tried to play 2 DM's the fans slagged him off for being too defensive...... His performances for France have generally been a level higher than his club though.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2019)

To be serious for a minute on Pogba, my opinion is that he can be very good, but he's also a slightly limited player and you have to build the whole team around him to get the best from him. You can't play him in a two man midfield because he doesn't defend (similar to latter-day Yaya Toure when he gave up on defending). He need to be either in a 3 man midfield alongside a sitter and a workhorse (read, Matic & Herrera), or play him at number 10 in a 4-2-3-1 so he plays a purely creative role. Attribute wise he has it all in an attacking sense, since he's massive, strong, he can shoot, dribble and pass on both feet. I don't think anyone is claiming best player in the world, but he can certainly be one of the top attacking midfielders on form. De Bruyne it's fair to say has all that plus a ridiculous work rate, which is one he definitely _is_ one of the best, if not the best attacking midfielder in the world. Eriksen doesn't have the power of the other two, but he does have that work rate like KDB.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



			That's one of them. If that's the best in nearly three years of big games then it probably says it all. He's also bullied Arsenal a bit but so has Lingard and he's not touted as the best player in the world 



He had a decent tournament but had two DM's behind him and France's stand out players were Varane, Kante, Griezmann and Mbappe. When Mourinho tried to play 2 DM's the fans slagged him off for being too defensive...... His performances for France have generally been a level higher than his club though.
		
Click to expand...

I meant literally the World Cup final. The match where he overshadowed Madrid. Mourinho wasnâ€™t slagged of for playing two dms. He was criticised by playing no pace up top.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 13, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I don't know if you're on the wind up or not, but I do agree with you.  However, I do feel he's under a lot of scrutiny because of who he signed for, the size of the transfer fee and I think that players in England do get a lot of pressure put on them - it feels to me more than abroad.  To me he's the big fish in a small pond kind of player and eventually I think that'll be found out and he'll play for a less demanding team/league.

Just look at the martial situation - he's pretty much done nothing since joined Man U but he scores an ok goal the other day and immediate comparisons are made between him and Ronaldo.  Talk about pressure!
		
Click to expand...

I love a bit of football banter but I know my stuff!

You've summed it up well but I do think he loves the spotlight a little too much. If he lost the ego, realised he was a box to box midfielder he'd be the absolute best all round midfielder in the world. It won't happen though. As it is the only position he can excel in and not cost the side is a free role from the left in a 4231.

Martial is another player that's vastly overhyped for the record. I think Ole was trying to say if he had the dedication of Ronaldo he would be a better player, which is true.


----------



## LGC2019 (Feb 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It was a cheap shot that could have left him seriously injured. Young has played long enough at that ground to know the drop and what is there to greet you. It was unnecessary.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see anything wrong with it.  It's not Ashley Young's problem if there is a slight drop off the edge of the pitch. You can't have players tiptoeing round the touchline in case someone falls off the edge.  DiMaria actually slipped so made it worse for himself.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 13, 2019)

There have been times Pogba has been totally invisible playing for ManU leading many to question his value to the team... Right now Sanchez is filling that role taking much of the spotlight off Pogba... Every cloud...


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 13, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			There have been times Pogba has been totally invisible playing for ManU leading many to question his value to the team... Right now Sanchez is filling that role taking much of the spotlight off Pogba... Every cloud...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, when Mourinho was playing him in a position he wasn't suited to he went missing. Since being allowed to play in a way he has trained his entire adult career for, he's flourished.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I meant literally the World Cup final. The match where he overshadowed Madrid. Mourinho wasnâ€™t slagged of for playing two dms. He was criticised by playing no pace up top.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree Pogba overshadowed Modric. The first half Croatia were probably the better side with Modric playing well. France had some good fortune in key moments. Pogba had a better second half and Modric/Croatia eventually got overrun as they pushed forward, by Mbappe especially. Griezmann was the star of that game though. Ironically the player Man Utd have needed for years and came close to signing numerous times!

Mourinho was hounded for playing two DM's! He had pace up top.......Lukaku was rapid, Rashford/Lingard and Martial is a pacey side. The problem was Pogba couldn't run a midfield because he's a moment player, he's not someone who can see the game and do the simple things.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2019)

I am glad and I suspect some others are glad 4lex is not a supporter of their club because a proper supporter will support through thick and thin,not slag players and a manager off after a poor game.

Thereâ€™s no doubt that after last night we were disappointing,however after what has happened recently we have to look at the bigger picture.

Ole has come in and with his assistants has steadied a sinking ship and I hope that continues.

One thing that has impressed me is Ole honesty and he never slates players.

Losing Martial and Lingard did change the dynamics of the game but as I have been saying for a few seasons is defensively we are nowhere near good enough and that has to change.

Yes Ole is new to CL football but he was clear last night thatâ€™s the level we need to get to.
The only way thatâ€™s going to change is for him to keep getting in the CL and learning.

What does worry me is the ones above him who are dishing out new contracts to players that are clearly not good enough for Manchester Utd.
On the flip side to compete on all levels a big squad is paramount.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Everyone loves a cat picture on the internet, it can't have been that .
		
Click to expand...

LOL. True.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Not a Premiership side! But I do reserve a special respect for Man Utd as my preference for football is high tempo with wingers and that's the football they used to play when I was growing up. Arsenal and Man Utd in the 90's was proper football. Powerful midfielders, lightening wingers and amazing strike partnerships. These days City actually bore me most weeks. Liverpool and Spurs play the most exciting football.
		
Click to expand...

6-0 is boring ðŸ˜³, and am sure that Silva who you quoted in an earlier post plays for the same team.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah. We'll just ignore last season's game against City where he turned it on it's head with two goals, since that doesn't fit the narrative. 

Click to expand...

Well that's one big game, wonder what the other one was ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			To be serious for a minute on Pogba, my opinion is that he can be very good, but he's also a slightly limited player and you have to build the whole team around him to get the best from him. You can't play him in a two man midfield because he doesn't defend (similar to latter-day Yaya Toure when he gave up on defending). He need to be either in a 3 man midfield alongside a sitter and a workhorse (read, Matic & Herrera), or play him at number 10 in a 4-2-3-1 so he plays a purely creative role. Attribute wise he has it all in an attacking sense, since he's massive, strong, he can shoot, dribble and pass on both feet. I don't think anyone is claiming best player in the world, but he can certainly be one of the top attacking midfielders on form. De Bruyne it's fair to say has all that plus a ridiculous work rate, which is one he definitely _is_ one of the best, if not the best attacking midfielder in the world. Eriksen doesn't have the power of the other two, but he does have that work rate like KDB.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but he has never seen KDB only Silva and am sure they play in the same boring team. Re YaYa, when he was at his best, he was the best, but towards the end of his career at City his legs had gone. He was ably helped because he would have Fernandinho sat behind him.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I am glad and I suspect some others are glad 4lex is not a supporter of their club because a proper supporter will support through thick and thin,not slag players and a manager off after a poor game.

Thereâ€™s no doubt that after last night we were disappointing,however after what has happened recently we have to look at the bigger picture.

Ole has come in and with his assistants has steadied a sinking ship and I hope that continues.

One thing that has impressed me is Ole honesty and he never slates players.

Losing Martial and Lingard did change the dynamics of the game but as I have been saying for a few seasons is defensively we are nowhere near good enough and that has to change.

Yes Ole is new to CL football but he was clear last night thatâ€™s the level we need to get to.
The only way thatâ€™s going to change is for him to keep getting in the CL and learning.

What does worry me is the ones above him who are dishing out new contracts to players that are clearly not good enough for Manchester Utd.
On the flip side to compete on all levels a big squad is paramount.
		
Click to expand...

As daft as it may seem PJ, looking at Utd now is like looking at Liverpool a couple of seasons ago before they got VVD. Sort out a quality centre or two and that team is capable of winning the prem league. Not sure keeping PJ ( Phil Jones ðŸ˜Not you) is a step in the right direction though. Could money raised for him of gone towards a quality CH. If Olly is kept on, he needs to make a few hard decisions re who is going.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			6-0 is boring ðŸ˜³, and am sure that Silva who you quoted in an earlier post plays for the same team.
		
Click to expand...

I kind of know what he means. City are kind of too clinical, they just try and score the same goal over and over again. Get it out wide, outside the full back, pull it across for a tap-in. It's like watching a 13 year old kid playing Fifa when he's worked out the exact formula that produces the most goals. Not always great to watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2019)

LGC2019 said:



			I didn't see anything wrong with it.  It's not Ashley Young's problem if there is a slight drop off the edge of the pitch. You can't have players tiptoeing round the touchline in case someone falls off the edge.  DiMaria actually slipped so made it worse for himself.
		
Click to expand...

Where was he going? He was no threat, the ball was going out. Every pro, every person who has ever played sport will know what Young was doing there.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I kind of know what he means. City are kind of too clinical, they just try and score the same goal over and over again. Get it out wide, outside the full back, pull it across for a tap-in. It's like watching a 13 year old kid playing Fifa when he's worked out the exact formula that produces the most goals. Not always great to watch.
		
Click to expand...

When Pep brought in Mahrez, it was supposed to be because he expected teams to sit back and pack the defences. (The thought was Mahrez had better control in and around the box as Sterling and Sane are more direct with pace). Then hit on the break. Newcastle did it excellently. City have struggled against 5 at the back with four sat in front. What you describe is what City have had to do. Citys win over Chelsea was totally differant from what i have seen for a couple of years. In the sense that they scored a couple from outside the box. Chelsea went nose to nose and struggled with four at the back.
It may be boring to some to watch, but with Sane, KDB, Silvas, Aguero, Jesus and others in the team. The anticipation of "something special going happen" is always there. And it usually does.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I kind of know what he means. City are kind of too clinical, they just try and score the same goal over and over again. Get it out wide, outside the full back, pull it across for a tap-in. It's like watching a 13 year old kid playing Fifa when he's worked out the exact formula that produces the most goals. Not always great to watch.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly it! And some weeks they only really go at it 50% and still win with ease (Wolves, Huddesfield recently). When they're at it full throttle they're amazing to watch though.


Tashyboy said:



			When Pep brought in Mahrez, it was supposed to be because he expected teams to sit back and pack the defences. (The thought was Mahrez had better control in and around the box as Sterling and Sane are more direct with pace). Then hit on the break. Newcastle did it excellently. City have struggled against 5 at the back with four sat in front. What you describe is what City have had to do. Citys win over Chelsea was totally differant from what i have seen for a couple of years. In the sense that they scored a couple from outside the box. Chelsea went nose to nose and struggled with four at the back.
It may be boring to some to watch, but with Sane, KDB, Silvas, Aguero, Jesus and others in the team. The anticipation of "something special going happen" is always there. And it usually does.
		
Click to expand...

I think Pep needs Mendy fully fit and Walker in top form before we'll see his full masterplan. Theres still another level City can reach.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			When Pep brought in Mahrez, it was supposed to be because he expected teams to sit back and pack the defences. (The thought was Mahrez had better control in and around the box as Sterling and Sane are more direct with pace). Then hit on the break. Newcastle did it excellently. City have struggled against 5 at the back with four sat in front. What you describe is what City have had to do. Citys win over Chelsea was totally differant from what i have seen for a couple of years. In the sense that they scored a couple from outside the box. Chelsea went nose to nose and struggled with four at the back.
It may be boring to some to watch, but with Sane, KDB, Silvas, Aguero, Jesus and others in the team. The anticipation of "something special going happen" is always there. And it usually does.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's just because you have fantastic players, and infinite money with which to buy them, of course they're _capable_ of special goals. You have it the wrong way round though - Pep's actual football blueprint is to get it out wide, and cut it into the box for a tap-in. That's what he is telling them to do because it's the most high percentage chance of scoring. Everyone has noticed Sterling getting into the box brilliantly and scoring lots of tap-ins the last two years, that is all Pep's coaching and instruction which he has followed to the letter. When they've successfully got the ball out wide on the left, the right winger has to be in the box backing up the striker so they have more chance of a tap-in. 

When teams have sat back and not allowed you that space in behind, THAT'S when you have to resort to a special hit from De Bruyne, or Silva or someone.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

4LEX said:



			That's exactly it! And some weeks they only really go at it 50% and still win with ease (Wolves, Huddesfield recently). When they're at it full throttle they're amazing to watch though.


I think Pep needs Mendy fully fit and Walker in top form before we'll see his full masterplan. Theres still another level City can reach.
		
Click to expand...

Heard a rumour at the last game that Walker is not happy living in Manchester. Now seeing as he is from Sheffield which is not a million miles away. Hmmm. He had had a poor season.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Heard a rumour at the last game that Walker is not happy living in Manchester. Now seeing as he is from Sheffield which is not a million miles away. Hmmm. He had had a poor season.
		
Click to expand...

We'll swap him back for Trippier if you like.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			We'll swap him back for Trippier if you like. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ¤”. No ta me duck. ðŸ˜


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 13, 2019)

Declan Rice has decided he'd rather play for England. Get him called up Gareth!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Declan Rice has decided he'd rather play for England. Get him called up Gareth!
		
Click to expand...

Good call that. You wouldn't want to be busy playing for Ireland and miss out on watching England on the telly would you?


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I just watched the highlights again. I canâ€™t see any goal that matches that ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Someone put it on Twitter, however they put the wrong goal on ðŸ˜†

Go check out the goal he scored against Sassulo ðŸ¤£


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Now THATâ€™S a troll.
		
Click to expand...

Not trolling, just a little bit of fishing as I'd really like to know the answer.
I was right though.


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Declan Rice has decided he'd rather play for England. Get him called up Gareth!
		
Click to expand...

I just hope he also decides he wants to play for Man United in the not too distant.
I rate him extremely highly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Declan Rice has decided he'd rather play for England. Get him called up Gareth!
		
Click to expand...

Umm seen him a couple of times and does look composed on the ball BUT is he just a solid player who will sit in front of the back four - a bit like Dier ?Is the Dortmund player right and we go a bit over the top about young players ?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Not trolling, just a little bit of fishing as I'd really like to know the answer.
I was right though.
		
Click to expand...

Not you, him.


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Not you, him.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry fella, I'm easily confused these days.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

Slime said:



			Sorry fella, I'm easily confused these days. 

Click to expand...

just hope he also decides he wants to play for Man United in the not too distant.
I rate him extremely highly.

i thought you were confused that should say City ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰

That aside I see the WBA player is being charged with conning the refs for diving last night. It was a belter of a dive. Kane, Salah, Sterling etc would of been proud of that one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2019)

Sancho is one hell of a talent , just glides Past players with ease - why the heck did City sell him ?! He would have saved them whatever they paid for Mahrez

Thatâ€™s a shocking trip from Sissoko and how the hell did the ref not see it in front of him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Declan Rice has decided he'd rather play for England. Get him called up Gareth!
		
Click to expand...

I've no doubt Southgste will give him a call up and see what he's about at this level. If nothing else he gives another option and hopefully he can develop. He's got time and I've no doubt he'll move on from West Ham but the question then has to be will he get game time or be a bench warmer


----------



## pendodave (Feb 13, 2019)

No-one should have to choose between spuds and Germans #scylla&charybdis


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sancho is one hell of a talent , just glides Past players with ease - why the heck did City sell him ?! He would have saved them whatever they paid for Mahrez

Thatâ€™s a shocking trip from Sissoko and how the hell did the ref not see it in front of him
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he was adamant he wanted to go. He was promised more game time at Dortmund than at City and it was a massive draw. Apparantly City have first Dibs on a buy back but think it could be a hair few quid. Totally agree re the Mahrez comment and think that was one of the reasons he went.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sancho is one hell of a talent , just glides Past players with ease - why the heck did City sell him ?! He would have saved them whatever they paid for Mahrez

Thatâ€™s a shocking trip from Sissoko and how the hell did the ref not see it in front of him
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## GG26 (Feb 13, 2019)

Great second half from Spurs.  The confidence just grew as the game went on.

In the league, if they beat Burnley and Man Utd beat Liverpool, both quite possible, there will only be two points between the top three.  May be this seasonâ€™s dark horses, or will fall away at some point as usual.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2019)

Absolutely superb result for Spurs tonight, thoroughly deserved.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 13, 2019)

VAR strikes again, 3 minutes to find a player is offside by a pubes length  is shocking.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 14, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			VAR strikes again, 3 minutes to find a player is offside by a pubes length  is shocking.
		
Click to expand...

Half the Madrid players leg is behind the Ajax player never offside in a million years.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 14, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			Half the Madrid players leg is behind the Ajax player never offside in a million years.
		
Click to expand...

If any part of a player they can score with is offside, he's offside.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 14, 2019)

Well who saw that coming last night?? At 1-0 I thought we've done well here, just hang on and no away goal but it'll still be tough in the 2nd leg. Then we bang two late goals and make it a bit easier! In fairness we're known for late goals and apparently Dortmund conceded some late goals in their last league game, so we should have known it was on the cards.

Just how bloody good is Vertonghen though, seriously? That guy is just so ridiculously good at football. Normally plays centre back, stick him left wing back and he gets an assist and a goal! Unreal player. Underrated as well I think. 

Must say, Sancho did look the bees knees last night, he's some talent. Chelsea's new acquisition on the other flank though was completely invisible.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well who saw that coming last night?? At 1-0 I thought we've done well here, just hang on and no away goal but it'll still be tough in the 2nd leg. Then we bang two late goals and make it a bit easier! In fairness we're known for late goals and apparently Dortmund conceded some late goals in their last league game, so we should have known it was on the cards.

Just how bloody good is Vertonghen though, seriously? That guy is just so ridiculously good at football. Normally plays centre back, stick him left wing back and he gets an assist and a goal! Unreal player. Underrated as well I think.

Must say, Sancho did look the bees knees last night, he's some talent. Chelsea's new acquisition on the other flank though was completely invisible.
		
Click to expand...

Great result last night should be a hum dinger over there and the place will be rocking.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If any part of a player they can score with is offside, he's offside.
		
Click to expand...

Read what I've posted the Madrid Players Leg is playing the Ajax player onside.


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2019)

Cost united almost 20m to sack Mourinho and his team it seems

Clubs are totally out of control of the financials in the game, all the power with the agents, mgrs and players


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			Clubs are totally out of control of the financials in the game, all the power with the agents, mgrs and players
		
Click to expand...

Â£20m to you is not the same as Â£20m to Man Utd. They are definitely not "out of control" for paying it as they will easily absorb that cost.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sancho is one hell of a talent , just glides Past players with ease - why the heck did City sell him ?! He would have saved them whatever they paid for Mahrez

Thatâ€™s a shocking trip from Sissoko and how the hell did the ref not see it in front of him
		
Click to expand...

He's different class and will be one of the best wingers in the world soon.



Orikoru said:



			Well who saw that coming last night?? At 1-0 I thought we've done well here, just hang on and no away goal but it'll still be tough in the 2nd leg. Then we bang two late goals and make it a bit easier! In fairness we're known for late goals and apparently Dortmund conceded some late goals in their last league game, so we should have known it was on the cards.

Just how bloody good is Vertonghen though, seriously? That guy is just so ridiculously good at football. Normally plays centre back, stick him left wing back and he gets an assist and a goal! Unreal player. Underrated as well I think.

Must say, Sancho did look the bees knees last night, he's some talent. Chelsea's new acquisition on the other flank though was completely invisible.
		
Click to expand...

Poch really is something else. His net spend is something like Â£400m less than Man Utd's or Man City's in the time he's been at the club and he still keeps working his magic. The team is so well coached, has the right attitude and plays beautiful football. Vertongehen is top class and definitely back to his best - looked a bit shakey earlier in the season! Doesn't help not having a settled partner or Dier infront of him every week though.

Pulisic isn't much of a player at all. Looks one dimensional whenever I've seen him and lacks quality infront of goal. They've got to be up there with Man Utd for the sheer volume of rubbish they've wasted in the last few years. Bakayoko and Morata were Â£120m whilst Lukaku and Fred cost the same! 

Great to see Spurs in the next round, they were so unlucky against Juve last season.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Â£20m to you is not the same as Â£20m to Man Utd. They are definitely not "out of control" for paying it as they will easily absorb that cost.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that notionally. What I do think is nuts in football (although I acknowledge it happens in other businesses infrequently) is sacked managers getting payouts. You or I get sacked for performance related issued, we would just be thankful the door didn't hit our arses on the way out. Do they not have targets relating to performance in their contracts? Just find it mind boggling as a possibility.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2019)

It cost 20m plus to get rid of Wenger too. It isn't just them, it is their entourage too. So Arsene, Primoric, Payton, Colbert, etc.


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2019)

Well the less said about that 45 minutes the better 

gonna be another 20m soon lol


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2019)

Playing a pub team, and losing. Wow. These guys have not played for a month. 

Mind you, I don't think our lot have played for years.


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Playing a pub team, and losing. Wow. These guys have not played for a month.

Mind you, I don't think our lot have played for years.
		
Click to expand...

so complacent, left our best 3 midfielders out (2 of them are still in England) and Aubameyang on the bench. multiple times players have lost the ball and not bothered chasing

we really arent good enough to be complacent, even against a pub team!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2019)

If Iwobi is our best chance of breaking them down, we are banjaxed.


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			If Iwobi is our best chance of breaking them down, we are banjaxed.
		
Click to expand...

the problem is thats plan A from now on with Ramsey and Ozil frozen out


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2019)

in case we couldnt be anymore embarassing tonight, I give you the idiot that is Lacazette 

oh dear oh dear


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2019)

Whilst the defender deserved that, you just can't do it.

Umlesx you are 5 nil up, which they are not.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2019)

That red card won't help, especially the ban for the home leg


----------



## fundy (Feb 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That red card won't help, especially the ban for the home leg
		
Click to expand...

state the bleedin obvious Homie lol


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2019)

Funny though that result is, you'll do them easily at home. These Eastern European sides are often really strong at home but don't travel well. [/clichÃ© mode]


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 15, 2019)

Shamelessly stolen from Twitter.......

Arsenal are so bad, they can't even successfully master Bate on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 15, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096355630888161280
 No shame in losing to BATE. Although Mustafi obviously doesn't like playing against them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 15, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Shamelessly stolen from Twitter.......

Arsenal are so bad, they can't even successfully master Bate on Valentine's Day.
		
Click to expand...

And that is a lyrical thing of beauty.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Couple more goals and he could be gone. It's been said by basically everyone but I just cannot fathom the stubbornness of sticking to this formation where Jorginho is consistently outrun while Kante is too far forward with the game passing him by. If it worked in Italy it certainly got found out very quickly over here. And every other top half manager seems to be flexible enough to change their team based on the opponents etc, but Sarri won't do it.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think itâ€™s worked anywhere, after all, what exactly has Sarri ever won? 

Finish outside of the top 4, which is a very high likelihood currently, although the way the games recently fell didnâ€™t help, and if we donâ€™t win any domestic silverware and donâ€™t make the finals in Europe at the very least, he has to go, or players will leave or want to in their droves! 

His stubbornness showed through last night, Kante came on and instead of going into his natural position, Kov dropped back and Kante stayed forward pressing, thus Kov got caught short and we surrendered a goal, which Iâ€™m confident Kante would have covered! 

They say itâ€™s got to get worse before it gets better, I donâ€™t think it can, weâ€™ve been punching above our weight most of the season, but itâ€™s run itâ€™s course now and imminent change is needed.

Iâ€™d sack Sarri ASAP, keep Zola as temp, you never know, he might do an â€˜Oleâ€™ ðŸ¤”


----------



## pendodave (Feb 15, 2019)

Fish said:



			I donâ€™t think itâ€™s worked anywhere, after all, what exactly has Sarri ever won?

Finish outside of the top 4, which is a very high likelihood currently, although the way the games recently fell didnâ€™t help, and if we donâ€™t win any domestic silverware and donâ€™t make the finals in Europe at the very least, he has to go, or players will leave or want to in their droves!

His stubbornness showed through last night, Kante came on and instead of going into his natural position, Kov dropped back and Kante stayed forward pressing, thus Kov got caught short and we surrendered a goal, which Iâ€™m confident Kante would have covered!

They say itâ€™s got to get worse before it gets better, I donâ€™t think it can, weâ€™ve been punching above our weight most of the season, but itâ€™s run itâ€™s course now and imminent change is needed.

Iâ€™d sack Sarri ASAP, keep Zola as temp, you never know, he might do an â€˜Oleâ€™ ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Zola is a terrible manager. Don't do it!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Zola is a terrible manager. Don't do it!!
		
Click to expand...

So was Ole at Cardiff, different tools and support, who knows, it would only be temporary.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 16, 2019)

It's FA cup 5th round day today but for Evertonians its just another Saturday...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 16, 2019)

Fish said:



			So was Ole at Cardiff, different tools and support, who knows, it would only be temporary.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't all Chelsea managers only temporary?


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It's FA cup 5th round day today but for Evertonians its just another Saturday...
		
Click to expand...

Minor correction...it was yesterday too! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It's FA cup 5th round day today but for Evertonians its just another Saturday...
		
Click to expand...

Can you keep using that line when you are out as well?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 16, 2019)

Piece said:



			Minor correction...it was yesterday too! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

There's always one to spoil the fun with the facts ..... ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can you keep using that line when you are out as well?
		
Click to expand...

You obviously dont get the joke ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You obviously dont get the joke ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Nope, it's gone over my head. You're right though, it is just another Saturday ðŸ˜„


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks like Man City going easy on Newport this evening


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 16, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Looks like Man City going easy on Newport this evening
		
Click to expand...

Think City have one eye on last year when they went crashing out. Chuffed Pep has played a decent team for the Newport fans. Don't think they would of been happy seeing a second 11 be interesting to see how Foden performs.
If we lose am off for a month.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

That is a strong line up. I predict a thrashing. We need Homer to come on board, predicting a City win to get an interesting game.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

2 minutes in, going ok so far.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Newport team cost 70k. Wow.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can you keep using that line when you are out as well?
		
Click to expand...

They didnâ€™t want to win it anyway ðŸ¤£


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Shocker of a pitch. Newport playing well though.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Does this meke Newport better than Chelsea?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 16, 2019)

Newport have done well, some PL teams should take note instead of rolling over against them.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2019)

Yeah, presently 2 0, but a good showing, and have been quite attacking.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			That is a strong line up. I predict a thrashing. We need Homer to come on board, predicting a City win to get an interesting game.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but even my legendary incompetence in predictions won't make a difference. I will suggest Liverpool beat United next week though


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but even my legendary incompetence in predictions won't make a difference. I will suggest Liverpool beat United next week though
		
Click to expand...

Cheers homerðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but even my legendary incompetence in predictions won't make a difference. I will suggest Liverpool beat United next week though
		
Click to expand...




Tashyboy said:



			Cheers homerðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


Ditto.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Sorry but even my legendary incompetence in predictions won't make a difference*. I will suggest Liverpool beat United next week though
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully eh HomerðŸ˜‰


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 17, 2019)

Please be kind fa cup draw balls ðŸ¤žðŸ½


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Please be kind fa cup draw balls ðŸ¤žðŸ½
		
Click to expand...

Who do you want to get?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 17, 2019)

Gotta say, I do like a cup draw ðŸ˜ðŸ¤—


----------



## Piece (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't want Palace or Millwall....which will almost certainly get!


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Who do you want to get?
		
Click to expand...

Anyone at home apart from the obvious.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 18, 2019)

Big night for Sarri... Just needs to have convinced his troops it matters to them also...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 18, 2019)

Shirt pulling isnâ€™t a foul anymore , according to VAR?.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 18, 2019)

Wish Pogba would have a good game one of these days. Flat track bully...


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Paul Pogba is the most overrated footballer in the history of football. Bangs a few against Championship sides and dances like he's the big man.
		
Click to expand...


Apparently he's just about the most overrated player there is ................................. apparently.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Booooo!!! ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Must be a blue thing...


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2019)

wonder how much Sarri will cost to get rid of lol, not that it will be Romans first pay off


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 18, 2019)

All about the finishing .
If you donâ€™t hit it at the keeper you usually score.
Great finish from Herrera. And Pogba.
Piss poor defending though.


----------



## fundy (Feb 18, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



*All about the finishing* .
If you donâ€™t hit it at the keeper you usually score.
Great finish from Herrera. And Pogba.
*Piss poor defending though*.
		
Click to expand...

and winning the ball in the middle of the park, and the cross and the run ........


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			and winning the ball in the middle of the park, and the cross and the run ........
		
Click to expand...

Losing the ball in the middle of the park, and not closing down so he canâ€™t cross it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 18, 2019)

Slime said:



			Apparently he's just about the most overrated player there is ................................. apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and again. 



(That was a joke just in case anyone was wondering).


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 18, 2019)

Some people canâ€™t see the bigger picture.


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Some people canâ€™t see the bigger picture.
		
Click to expand...

Some people just don't want to.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Some people canâ€™t see the bigger picture.
		
Click to expand...

Funny how you only get this enlightenment when youâ€™re winning ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 18, 2019)

Kevin friend... Of man utd judging on tonights performance.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 18, 2019)

Chealsea just not good enough United look like a different team now.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 18, 2019)

Sari, his technical knowledge is awesome ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Losing the ball in the middle of the park, and not closing down so he canâ€™t cross it.
		
Click to expand...

Which is what Jimmy Hassselbank said ðŸ‘


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 18, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Kevin friend... Of man utd judging on tonights performance.
		
Click to expand...

Is that why he didnâ€™t send off Luiz for jumping in two footed, out of control?

See what you wanna see though.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 18, 2019)

Chelsea, whoosh what was that, that was your season ðŸ˜


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 18, 2019)

Canâ€™t agree with Martin Keown MOTM though Herrera for me.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Canâ€™t agree with Martin Keown MOTM though Herrera for me.
		
Click to expand...

Couldâ€™ve gone either way but the pundits generally go with the headline stealers.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 18, 2019)

Serious question for you Chelsea boys, is it time for Sari to go ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2019)

Manchester Derby coming out the hat next.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Manchester Derby coming out the hat next. 

Click to expand...

Not if cityâ€™s recent cup draws are anything to go by...


----------



## PieMan (Feb 18, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Serious question for you Chelsea boys, is it time for Sari to go ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Absolutely no plan B - you cannot send on like for like replacements when chasing the game. Crying out for Hudson-Odoi to just offer something different. As well as United played, they're not amazing and we shouldn't be losing like that at home to them.

When the best player in the world in his position is not even being played in that position then something is wrong.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2019)

One of you two have just given the kiss of death to City.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2019)

Just a quickie on Pogba who I rate. To some he is rammel, to Phil Neville he is now the best in the league. How can one player be so good or "cough" bad.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Manchester Derby coming out the hat next. 

Click to expand...

It wonâ€™t be a Merseyside Derby thatâ€™s for sure ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Not if cityâ€™s recent cup draws are anything to go by...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Papas, he's a bad man that Paul 

Toughie for Utd?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It wonâ€™t be a Merseyside Derby thatâ€™s for sure ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 18, 2019)

City get another walkover.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			City get another walkover.
		
Click to expand...

Merseyside gets another weekend off ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yes. Absolutely no plan B - you cannot send on like for like replacements when chasing the game. Crying out for Hudson-Odoi to just offer something different. As well as United played, they're not amazing and we shouldn't be losing like that at home to them.

When the best player in the world in his position is not even being played in that position then something is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Pie man outta interest, Chelsea have had some decent managers and got rid of them. Sarri came in and has had a short period of time to change things. Initially he was the danglies but has, or has he been found out. But does he need time. Rumours are ZZ is interested but he wants Â£200 million and Hazard staying. But will he get time. Will Sarri be in a job on Sunday. Thought the Chelsea fans showed there feelings at the end..


----------



## Piece (Feb 18, 2019)

Piece said:



			I don't want *Palace *or Millwall....which will almost certainly get!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2019)

Herrera immense today.

Showed his class in post match interview as well.

Deserved motm

Good sign that some of the unsung players shone tonight. As well as Herrera, Matic, Mata, Smalling and Linda Hoff were all excellent.

Really hope Linda Hoff makes me eat my words and turns into a Utd stalwart


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 18, 2019)

Well that dream was nice whilst it lasted.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 18, 2019)

Piece said:





Click to expand...

Us again.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 19, 2019)

For those who think Nantes were unethical to ask for the first Sala payment, how do you feel now?

Cardiff have written to other Premier League clubs to find out who else was interested in Sala and asking for details on the price they were being quoted. Their end game is to prove that agents have inflated the price so they can get away with paying less if it's shown that the other teams weren't actually showing the interest that agents claimed.

Absolutely disgusting by Cardiff - do any of us really believe that they don't use agents for exactly the same reasons!?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			For those who think Nantes were unethical to ask for the first Sala payment, how do you feel now?

Cardiff have written to other Premier League clubs to find out who else was interested in Sala and asking for details on the price they were being quoted. Their end game is to prove that agents have inflated the price so they can get away with paying less if it's shown that the other teams weren't actually showing the interest that agents claimed.

Absolutely disgusting by Cardiff - do any of us really believe that they don't use agents for exactly the same reasons!?
		
Click to expand...

Warnock and Cardiff are well matched .. classless


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 19, 2019)

I'd be pulling my hair out if I was a Chelsea fan. Alonso cannot defend at all, yet he persists with playing him at left back. Where was he for that first goal?? About two yards away from Herrera when he heads that in - and Sarri apparently selects him for his height! Not much point being tall if you're not in position to win the header. David Luiz's best days are far behind him as well. That left side of the defence is a liability. Anyone with half a brain can see they need to play 3-4-3 if he insists on using Alonso, which would also bring KantÃ© back alongside Jorginho. Jorginho needs help, in England you can't play a single holding midfielder with no pace who can't defend. It's criminal. It's like Sarri doesn't want to admit he's wrong so he persists with the same dysfunctional team every week. Bizarre.

I see Man City got another easy draw in the next round. They'll be in the semi-finals without having broken sweat. And they'll probably get drawn against Brighton.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 19, 2019)

Anyone have thoughts on the Luiz shirt rip moments before the Man Utd goal?

Supposedly VAR looked at it but decided against any action, there must be something in the rules that I dont know about.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just a quickie on Pogba who I rate. To some he is rammel, to Phil Neville he is now the best in the league. How can one player be so good or "cough" bad.
		
Click to expand...

He's worse than "rammel". Just how can one chipped ball in to the box (Rashford did the same and yet no song and dance about his contribution)  and a nodded in goal from said Rashford chip in, make him a superstar again. Good God it's pathetic. I wouldn't pay him in washers. Still as long as Utd fans don't see it, all's well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Anyone have thoughts on the Luiz shirt rip moments before the Man Utd goal?

Supposedly, a VAR referee brought up and living less than 10 miles away from Old trafford looked at it but decided against any action, there must be something in the rules that I dont know about.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			He's worse than "rammel". Just how can one chipped ball in to the box (Rashford did the same and yet no song and dance about his contribution)  and a nodded in goal from said Rashford chip in, make him a superstar again. Good God it's pathetic. I wouldn't pay him in washers. Still as long as Utd fans don't see it, all's well.
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch the game on the BBC and listen to the after comments?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2019)

Really canâ€™t wait for the Utd Liverpool game.
When we win I hope itâ€™s an offside goal,a dive from one of our players to get a penalty and then we will see some real sob stories.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Funny how you only get this enlightenment when youâ€™re winning ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

It was very quiet after the PSG game - I guess that was a big game , maybe Pogba didnâ€™t play that day. ðŸ™„


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 19, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Really canâ€™t wait for the Utd Liverpool game.
When we win I hope itâ€™s an offside goal,a dive from one of our players to get a penalty and then we will see some real sob stories.
		
Click to expand...

Thats just a usual Yernited win.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats just a usual Yernited win.
		
Click to expand...

We would take it lol
You must of missed the game last night


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 19, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			We would take it lol
You must of missed the game last night
		
Click to expand...

You took the offside equaliser in '17 too 

i was in the gym last night, i onlyseen the last 10/15mins, did Pogba own the midfield?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 19, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Anyone have thoughts on the Luiz shirt rip moments before the Man Utd goal?

Supposedly VAR looked at it but decided against any action, there must be something in the rules that I dont know about.
		
Click to expand...

Stonewall pen for me .
Joke of a decision.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 19, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Stonewall pen for me .
Joke of a decision.
		
Click to expand...

Name me one defender who is not guilty of holding and pulling at corners?

For some reason refs seem reluctant to do anything. 

Trouble is when  it is defender marking defender as it was last night it ends up with both players pulling and holding each other.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You took the offside equaliser in '17 too

i was in the gym last night, i onlyseen the last 10/15mins, did Pogba own the midfield?
		
Click to expand...

We will take all offsides lol
I thought VAR was poor last night,the ref asked the question a few times but his decision stood.
Itâ€™s certainly not the refs fault on this occasion.
Pogba last night,no definitely not on his own,he was more left side,but I thought Mata and Herrera had good games.
To be honest I donâ€™t like Mata in the middle but it did work.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Stonewall pen for me .
Joke of a decision.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is when you got the likes of Salah,Kane,Vardy going down too easy,itâ€™s hard for the refs,this is when he needs VAR assistance.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 19, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Name me one defender who is not guilty of holding and pulling at corners?

For some reason refs seem reluctant to do anything. 

Trouble is when  it is defender marking defender as it was last night it ends up with both players pulling and holding each other.
		
Click to expand...

I thought this was dealt with really well at the world cup using var but it hasn't been carried through to club football. It's a shame as it is a pet hate of mine.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I thought this was dealt with really well at the world cup using var but it hasn't been carried through to club football. It's a shame as it is a pet hate of mine.
		
Click to expand...

You and me both!

As a former centre-forward (My God that ages me) it drives me mad to see.

When did it come to be accepted  and for pundits to blithely refer to it as the defender being strong?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 19, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			You and me both!

As a former centre-forward (My God that ages me) it drives me mad to see.

When did it come to be accepted  and for pundits to blithely refer to it as the defender being strong?
		
Click to expand...

They are the same pundits who think it is okay to go down when brushed unfortunately. It is lazy defending. Do your job properly and you don't need to be holding them. Some aren't even watching the ball, they just have eyes and arms on the attacker, back to the ball. Dreadful stuff.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 19, 2019)

This Liverpool side play some nice stuff, reminds me of Wengers Arsenal in their pomp.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2019)

Tough game , really good battle going to be a bit more open in the away leg.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 19, 2019)

We've got a fair few Liverpool match goers on here - was the atmosphere as poor as it appeared on TV after the first 10 mins? Usually watching big Liverpool games in Europe midweek ranges from very good to spine tingling. Today it seemed to be quiet, impatient and a bit 'moany' on back of own players a couple of times, especially in second half. Might just be perception on TV.

Not the worst result for Liverpool - should have scored when on top at the end of the first half but Bayern didn't look too great and with no away goal I fancy you'll scare them on the break at their place.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			We've got a fair few Liverpool match goers on here - was the atmosphere as poor as it appeared on TV after the first 10 mins? Usually watching big Liverpool games in Europe midweek ranges from very good to spine tingling. Today it seemed to be quiet, impatient and a bit 'moany' on back of own players a couple of times, especially in second half. Might just be perception on TV.

Not the worst result for Liverpool - should have scored when on top at the end of the first half but Bayern didn't look too great and with no away goal I fancy you'll scare them on the break at their place.
		
Click to expand...

I think we sat off Bayern a bit in the first 15 minutes, and they enjoyed a lot of possession, although to give them credit they had a very good shape and were quite cool on the ball.

They didnt get too flustered, but yes it wasnt the usual great atmosphere for this level of game. The performance didnt get the crowd going for longer than 2-3 minutes, but overall we're still in the tie and with VVD to hopefully come back. Finally poised return leg.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Name me one defender who is not guilty of holding and pulling at corners?

For some reason refs seem reluctant to do anything.

Trouble is when  it is defender marking defender as it was last night it ends up with both players pulling and holding each other.
		
Click to expand...

No sorry ,,in a 50/50 fighting for ground i would agree ,but Louis had run around two other players and the Utd player (smalling I think ) still had hold of his shirt , Louis didnâ€™t have hold of anything.
Thatâ€™s why it ripped because of the force on it.
i Canâ€™t belive VAR didnâ€™t give it, just shows they get it wrong imo.

Your right they all do  it you can see why , if they donâ€™t give that there not giving any shirt pulling.
Itâ€™s funny really as all teams were warned at the start of last season that shirt pulling would be punished.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Trouble is when you got the likes of Salah,Kane,Vardy going down too easy,itâ€™s hard for the refs,this is when he needs VAR assistance.
		
Click to expand...

You missed a couple out there.!!
If VAR dosnt think thatâ€™s a pen for ripping Louis shirt off his back they might as well scrap it now.!
Joke decision.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

Reds played some good stuff but the final ball just wasnâ€™t there.
Itâ€™s happened quite a bit .
But Bayern were very good defence wise and shut us out for most of the game.
We did get half chances but the best two fell to Matip and heâ€™s not the best finisher.
As for the crowd I think Allison quietened a few first half, heâ€™s not learning!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			We've got a fair few Liverpool match goers on here - was the atmosphere as poor as it appeared on TV after the first 10 mins? Usually watching big Liverpool games in Europe midweek ranges from very good to spine tingling. Today it seemed to be quiet, impatient and a bit 'moany' on back of own players a couple of times, especially in second half. Might just be perception on TV.

Not the worst result for Liverpool - should have scored when on top at the end of the first half but Bayern didn't look too great and with no away goal I fancy you'll scare them on the break at their place.
		
Click to expand...

Think there cutting down on microphones .
Every time we got a bit of momentum going someone gave the ball away that does quieten the crowd.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think we sat off Bayern a bit in the first 15 minutes, and they enjoyed a lot of possession, although to give them credit they had a very good shape and were quite cool on the ball.

They didnt get too flustered, but yes it wasnt the usual great atmosphere for this level of game. The performance didnt get the crowd going for longer than 2-3 minutes, but overall we're still in the tie and with VVD to hopefully come back. Finally poised return leg.
		
Click to expand...

Finely poised indeed. I think you've got a very good chance still. If VvD is back and you nab the first goal you're suddenly massive favourites.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Think there cutting down on microphones .
Every time we got a bit of momentum going someone gave the ball away that does quieten the crowd.
		
Click to expand...

Did the ones they cut down get moved to the Bayern end? No problem hearing them!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pretty quiet game but worth watching. Henderson was excellent for Liverpool but the front-3 couldn't make the most of the chances provided to them. Thought Gnabry was superb for Bayern as well, gave Robertson a torrid time - had probably the worst game I've seen him have for a while. Have to wonder who at Arsenal decided Iwobi was a stronger talent than Gnabry.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Reds played some good stuff but the final ball just wasnâ€™t there.
Itâ€™s happened quite a bit .
But Bayern were very good defence wise and shut us out for most of the game.
We did get half chances but the best two fell to Matip and heâ€™s not the best finisher.
As for the crowd I think Allison quietened a few first half, heâ€™s not learning!
		
Click to expand...

In what sense is Allison not learning, is it a similar fashion to Aderson. When he first started at City. Missis T coined the phrase " just boot it". So did another 40,000 his passing  is sublime and fortunately he never listened to Missis T. If it is along the same lines, it will come.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 20, 2019)

Thought Bayern played a very good away leg,very organized didnâ€™t panic and slowed the game down to a pace that they wanted and nullified Liverpool, not a easy thing normally at Anfield. 

Liverpool gave the ball away to many times and the slick passing was not at its best especially up front. 

The game will be more open at Bayern which will suit Liverpool but Bayern must be clear favorites to go through imo.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Thought Bayern played a very good away leg,very organized didnâ€™t panic and slowed the game down to a pace that they wanted and nullified Liverpool, not a easy thing normally at Anfield.

Liverpool gave the ball away to many times and the slick passing was not at its best especially up front.

The game will be more open at Bayern which will suit Liverpool but Bayern must be clear favorites to go through imo.
		
Click to expand...

Did not see a single kick of the game, but the Brazilian that played instead of VVD. Was he missed in midfield. Will he bring a bit more slickness and supply to the front three.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Did not see a single kick of the game, but the Brazilian that played instead of VVD. Was he missed in midfield. Will he bring a bit more slickness and supply to the front three.
		
Click to expand...

Yea I think that would have helped as the midfield were not dominant,  but he was Liverpoolâ€™s best player on the night playing cb I thought. 

Alisonâ€™s mistake getting the ball stuck in his feet early seemed to me to send a nervousness around the ground which contributed to the lack of atmosphere.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Did not see a single kick of the game, but the Brazilian that played instead of VVD. Was he missed in midfield. Will he bring a bit more slickness and supply to the front three.
		
Click to expand...

I think he was missed out of the middle but he put an excellent performance in deputising for big Virg.

I thought it was a good 1st half but 2nd half we werent paitent enough. 

Mane missing/snatching at  chances didn't help, hes missed a few chances in the CL this season  you'd expect him to put away. 

Bayern were excellent  though they never really threatened us. 

I'd have took a nil nil without VVD, ties not over yet,  we might  need to score the 1st goal though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Yea I think that would have helped as the midfield were not dominant,  but he was Liverpoolâ€™s best player on the night playing cb I thought.

Alisonâ€™s mistake getting the ball stuck in his feet early seemed to me to send a nervousness around the ground which contributed to the lack of atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

Im not a fan of Henderson but i thought he was best player for us last night.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 20, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Yea I think that would have helped as the midfield were not dominant,  but he was Liverpoolâ€™s best player on the night playing cb I thought.

Alisonâ€™s mistake getting the ball stuck in his feet early seemed to me to send a nervousness around the ground which contributed to the lack of atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

As a former goalkeeper, I'm not a fan of this passing the ball around the back. I think it puts pressure on yourself.
Lloris has followed suit and it gets me nervous when watching live games


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I think he was missed out of the middle but he put an excellent performance in deputising for big Virg.

I thought it was a good 1st half but 2nd half we werent paitent enough.

Mane missing/snatching at  chances didn't help, hes missed a few chances in the CL this season  you'd expect him to put away.

Bayern were excellent  though they never really threatened us.

I'd have took a nil nil without VVD, ties not over yet,  we might  need to score the 1st goal though.
		
Click to expand...

Can remember when I saw City v Juventus a few seasons ago. We were battering them. My lad said we are gonna get a dozen, he said Juve looked rubbish. I kept going on and on about our missed chances. We lost 2-1, we scored with an og. I kept telling him you have to take your chances at that level. We went out. Same happend a couple of years ago v Monaco.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Did the ones they cut down get moved to the Bayern end? No problem hearing them!
		
Click to expand...

Germans are more guttural and are huge - thats my excuse anyway.


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Germans are more guttural and are huge - thats my excuse anyway.

Click to expand...

For balance, I loved the way the champs league theme was an absolute drowned out non event (as it should be) because you guys hadn't finished YNWA!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			In what sense is Allison not learning, is it a similar fashion to Aderson. When he first started at City. Missis T coined the phrase " just boot it". So did another 40,000 his passing  is sublime and fortunately he never listened to Missis T. If it is along the same lines, it will come.
		
Click to expand...

Every couple of games he tries something stupid.
If you have one of the best strikers in the world bearing down on you just get rid of it.
Mrs T would make a good goalkeepers coach.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			For balance, I loved the way the champs league theme was an absolute drowned out non event (as it should be) because you guys hadn't finished YNWA!
		
Click to expand...

Yes the microphones seem to be working ok then.
I was only joking.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 20, 2019)

The Bayern defence looks ready for the taking I think, especially with Kimmich out of the second leg who was by far their best defender. Sule and Hummels are good when the ball's up in the air but the pace and movement of Liverpool's front 3 should give them all sorts of trouble. Unfortunately for Liverpool they didn't have a great game up top last night, Mane and Salah had a couple of opportunities but couldn't capitalise. Imagine Mane will have a field day up against Rafinha in the 2nd leg. 

Liverpool also have the massive bonus of having VVD back as well, and following last nights performance I think Fabinho could do a solid job as a centre-half on a more regular basis, out-played Matip last night, looked very solid. I'd be pretty confident going into the 2nd leg if I was Liverpool, even with their dire away European record this season.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2019)

Jensen said:



			As a former goalkeeper, I'm not a fan of this passing the ball around the back. I think it puts pressure on yourself.
Lloris has followed suit and it gets me nervous when watching live games
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Obviously it comes from the managers now, but I don't think Hugo is great with his feet and he often looks uncomfortable playing that way. Particularly when we have Kane on the field, you wonder why he doesn't just knock it up to his head.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I agree. Obviously it comes from the managers now, but I don't think Hugo is great with his feet and he often looks uncomfortable playing that way. Particularly when we have Kane on the field, you wonder why he doesn't just knock it up to his head.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all about possession and trying to draw them out .but it makes me nervous .
If the CF puts you under pressure row z !


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Just watching a programme from last night called WHEN ENGLISH FOOTBALL RULLED EUROPE.

Cannot believe that no one has mentioned it, it is on ITV. Absolutely brilliant. Last night was episode 1 of the series. Put a tape in. Can only apologise when the Liverpool fans go down memory lane and start talking about perms, shell suits, Trophies And Taches again. ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just watching a programme from last night called WHEN ENGLISH FOOTBALL RULLED EUROPE.

Cannot believe that no one has mentioned it, it is on ITV. Absolutely brilliant. Last night was episode 1 of the series. Put a tape in. Can only apologise when the Liverpool fans go down memory lane and start talking about *perms, shell suits, Trophies And Taches again.* ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Steady on, you'll set Liverbirdie off on another tantrum.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just watching a programme from last night called WHEN ENGLISH FOOTBALL RULLED EUROPE.

Cannot believe that no one has mentioned it, it is on ITV. Absolutely brilliant. Last night was episode 1 of the series. Put a tape in. Can only apologise when the Liverpool fans go down memory lane and start talking about perms, shell suits, Trophies And Taches again. ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Racist


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Racist
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ looks like English football decided to leave europe a long tume before politics.  ðŸ˜˜


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The Bayern defence looks ready for the taking I think, especially with Kimmich out of the second leg who was by far their best defender. Sule and Hummels are good when the ball's up in the air but the pace and movement of Liverpool's front 3 should give them all sorts of trouble. Unfortunately for Liverpool they didn't have a great game up top last night, Mane and Salah had a couple of opportunities but couldn't capitalise. Imagine Mane will have a field day up against Rafinha in the 2nd leg.

Liverpool also have the massive bonus of having VVD back as well, and following last nights performance I think Fabinho could do a solid job as a centre-half on a more regular basis, out-played Matip last night, looked very solid. I'd be pretty confident going into the 2nd leg if I was Liverpool, even with their dire away European record this season.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Fabinho was our best defender last night. 

Robbo and Trent gave the ball away too often and in dangerous positions last night. Matip isnt strong enough, quick enough or have enough consistency to ideally be our future and would have him as current 5th choice behind VVD, Gomez, Lovren and even Fabinho.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Steady on, you'll set Liverbirdie off on another tantrum. 

Click to expand...

Maybe I should use your defence of usage of rascist terms as my benchmark.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Maybe I should use your defence of usage of rascist terms as my benchmark. 

Click to expand...

I beg your pardon?  

Calm down, calm down.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I beg your pardon? 

Calm down, calm down. 

Click to expand...

Theres another from the 80â€™s i missed ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2019)

Nothing beats a bit of stereotyping of people - normally reserved for those will little imagination and even smaller IQ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just watching a programme from last night called WHEN ENGLISH FOOTBALL RULLED EUROPE.

Cannot believe that no one has mentioned it, it is on ITV. Absolutely brilliant. Last night was episode 1 of the series. Put a tape in. Can only apologise when the Liverpool fans go down memory lane and start talking about perms, shell suits, Trophies And Taches again. ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I think this has been on before. It's been a long time since England really did rule European football but I think the game has changed so much since those days and with so many top European sides awash with the cash to spend on the best players


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think this has been on before. It's been a long time since England really did rule European football but I think the game has changed so much since those days and with so many top European sides awash with the cash to spend on the best players
		
Click to expand...

Think it has Homer. Missis T txted her brother who said he has seen it and enjoyed it. Tell you what Homer. There was some characters back then. Both managers and players.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Think it has Homer. Missis T txted her brother who said he has seen it and enjoyed it. Tell you what Homer. There was some characters back then. Both managers and players.
		
Click to expand...

And you were allowed to tackle


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing beats a bit of stereotyping of people - normally reserved for those will little imagination and even smaller IQ
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean phil. People still say i look look like an 80â€™s porn star. With the exception of Missis T. ðŸ¤¨


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And you were allowed to tackle
		
Click to expand...

Theres a bit where larry lloyd said to Kevin Keegan in the tunnel. â€œ Kenny Riberts is gonna snap you in half, i can inly apologiseâ€.  Flippin eck he did cut him In half as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Theres a bit where larry lloyd said to Kevin Keegan in the tunnel. â€œ Kenny Riberts is gonna snap you in half, i can inly apologiseâ€.  Flippin eck he did cut him In half as well
		
Click to expand...

Kenny Roberts was half an hour late to a tackle whether he meant it or not. It was great to see and lets not forget the likes of Souness liked to rattle a few shins. In fact, because you could actually tackle a lot of the European sides weren't so keen to play English opposition. That said the Spanish and Italians could dish it out as well


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Kenny Roberts was half an hour late to a tackle whether he meant it or not. It was great to see and lets not forget the likes of Souness liked to rattle a few shins. In fact, because you could actually tackle a lot of the European sides weren't so keen to play English opposition. That said the Spanish and Italians could dish it out as well
		
Click to expand...

Mans game then ,now just cheats and divers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I beg your pardon? 

Calm down, calm down. 

Click to expand...

That must have taken all of 0.00001 seconds to think up. 

Try making something original up, sunshine.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I know what you mean phil. People still say i look look like an 80â€™s porn star. With the exception of Missis T. ðŸ¤¨
		
Click to expand...

Well she is the one who would know ,wink wink.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			That must have taken all of 0.00001 seconds to think up. 

Try making something original up, sunshine.
		
Click to expand...






Probably says more about me that I read it in this tone.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			That must have taken all of 0.00001 seconds to think up.

Try making something original up, sunshine.
		
Click to expand...

Surley stereotyping is just that , it would be hard to make a new one up.
We have heard them all anyway havnt we?


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2019)

Sunday is a means towards the end, Sarri will be gone Monday and hopefully Marina who championed him will follow. 

His stubbornness holds no bounds, heâ€™s convinced, all on his own, that his way is correct and it will bare fruit eventually, but we all know it wonâ€™t! 

His CV is testament to his thinking, heâ€™s out of his depth, in some way I donâ€™t blame him, I blame Marina and those that supported her in appointing him, as heâ€™s  clearly out of his depth. 

Marina needs to go also, she championed Sarri and has left our squad depleted, disjointed & poorly managed with someone who has no winning CV. 

We need a proper & knowledgeable dof and a manager with pedigree and understanding of the PL & European game and who understands the players in their squad ASAP, Sarri doesnâ€™t fit into any of these criteriaâ€™s. 

Itâ€™s a mess, weâ€™ve been punching above our weight for months, Iâ€™m genuinely surprised we are in the position we are both in the league and in Europe, but itâ€™s only getting tougher now and we all know the set-up each week and whoâ€™s playing and whoâ€™ll be substituted when and for whom, before they even run onto the pitch, so Sunday will be a crazy day for Chelsea fans, as weâ€™re all expecting another hiding, but are looking to the positive of some changes that will possibly help to bring in some players whilst saving some from leaving with the sacking of Sarri and Marina.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 20, 2019)

At least Sarri can look forward to a nice big payout.
Ridiculous


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Well she is the one who would know ,wink wink.
		
Click to expand...

Remember that quality VHS tape
â€œDebbie does Dallasâ€. Well she dont do Mansfield never mind Dallas.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Apparantl


Jensen said:



			At least Sarri can look forward to a nice big payout.
Ridiculous
		
Click to expand...

Apparantly its only Â£5 million ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜–


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Apparantl

Apparantly its only Â£5 million ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re correct, itâ€™s 1 seasons pay only, not his total contract.  

As Iâ€™ve said, I donâ€™t blame him entirely, obviously not enough due diligence was carried out, and that falls solely at the feet of Marina.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Fish said:



			Youâ€™re correct, itâ€™s 1 seasons pay only, not his total contract. 

As Iâ€™ve said, I donâ€™t blame him entirely, obviously not enough due diligence was carried out, and that falls solely at the feet of Marina.
		
Click to expand...

Fish me man a serious question. Pep rated Sarri, really rated him, when at Napoli they run City ragged using Sarris tactics. When Pep first came to City, he was asked if they could go the season undefeated. he whispered under his breath " FFS". He was proved right. He struggled the first season with an aging squad, predominantly at full backs. He is still struggling at Left back with Mendys injuries. Back to Chelsea, they set off like poo off a shovel this year, but as has been said the Chelsea squad is thin, very thin. Zinadine Zidane is rumoured to of asked for Â£200 million plus Hazard staying for him to come. But could Sarri not invest that money. Is Sarri that bad.
PS who is Marina. 
PPS, finally are the players playing for Sarri. It is rumoured that Sarri could be gone after the  Crappyboo cup if they don't win it. As a player would you want him gone on Monday morning. 
PPS. Kante is the best defensive midfielder In the world after Fernandinho? Why has he not played Jorghinho alongside him with other players out wide. Is that down to a thin squad. A midfield of them two with Willian is as strong as any in the league. Bang Hazard and Higuain in there. Lordy flippin Lordy.


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Fish me man a serious question. Pep rated Sarri, really rated him, when at Napoli they run City ragged using Sarris tactics. When Pep first came to City, he was asked if they could go the season undefeated. he whispered under his breath " FFS". He was proved right. He struggled the first season with an aging squad, predominantly at full backs. He is still struggling at Left back with Mendys injuries. Back to Chelsea, they set off like poo off a shovel this year, but as has been said the Chelsea squad is thin, very thin. Zinadine Zidane is rumoured to of asked for Â£200 million plus Hazard staying for him to come. But could Sarri not invest that money. Is Sarri that bad.
PS who is Marina.
PPS, finally are the players playing for Sarri. It is rumoured that Sarri could be gone after the  Crappyboo cup if they don't win it. As a player would you want him gone on Monday morning.
PPS. Kante is the best defensive midfielder In the world after Fernandinho? Why has he not played Jorghinho alongside him with other players out wide. Is that down to a thin squad. A midfield of them two with Willian is as strong as any in the league. Bang Hazard and Higuain in there. Lordy flippin Lordy.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve answered most of your questions yourself as youâ€™ve written your post! 

Weâ€™ve got the players, but heâ€™s playing a key one out of position and then couple that with his Sarri-ball tactics with everything through Jorginho, and itâ€™s an epic fail with no plan b, heâ€™s stubborn. Just look at the subs against Utd when we needed goals, all like for like, so where weâ€™re the goals going to come from? 

Marina is a director (part Russian) she replaced Emenalo in part but is quite simply not up to the job either!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing beats a bit of stereotyping of people - normally reserved for those will little imagination and even smaller IQ
		
Click to expand...

Jeez itâ€™s a bit of banter Phil. 
Stop being such a drip.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Jeez itâ€™s a bit of banter Phil.
Stop being such a drip.
		
Click to expand...

I do wonder how the hell the forces suited Phil for a career when they are well known for a bit of banta .. must have been such a fun time to serve


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I do wonder how the hell the forces suited Phil for a career when they are well known for a bit of banta .. must have been such a fun time to serve
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve done it now ðŸ˜±


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2019)

The more VAR is used the more disillusioned I get.


----------



## Piece (Feb 20, 2019)

The Schalke guy was offside for the second pen?


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The more VAR is used the more disillusioned I get.
		
Click to expand...

It will never work satisfactorily because it ruins the natural flow of the game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			It will never work satisfactorily because it ruins the natural flow of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not the time so much, itâ€™s the more slowing down the replay to check, youâ€™ve just had the â€œexpertâ€ ex ref Walton claiming he should of moved his arm earlier, how much earlier, what if itâ€™s wide of him or a mis-hit, the defender reacted as the ball came at him, certainly not clear and obvious, Ref on the pitch had clear view and said corner.
Rant over


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

VAR if it was for us I would lean for a penalty, against us I wouldn't. But is it clear with VAR. IF pros are arguing it is not how is it clear it's a penalty. That said, remember when I said last night a midfielder playing in defence for Liverpool. We have put a square peg in a round hole. That said up until the two penaltys I thought the game looked easier than the Newport game. Would take 2-1 back to the etihad at the moment. But I see more goals. Just wish at times City would put there foot through it when defending and when up front.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not the time so much, itâ€™s the more slowing down the replay to check, youâ€™ve just had the â€œexpertâ€ ex ref Walton claiming he should of moved his arm earlier, how much earlier, what if itâ€™s wide of him or a mis-hit, the defender reacted as the ball came at him, certainly not clear and obvious, Ref on the pitch had clear view and said corner.
Rant over 

Click to expand...

Yeah but he clenched his fist ðŸ˜³ What's crap all about.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Yeah but he clenched his fist ðŸ˜³ What's crap all about.
		
Click to expand...

And now the pitch side screen wasnâ€™t working for the Ref!
Just bin officials on the pitch and ref from a studio in the stand, refs whistle can be broadcast over the tannoy!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not the time so much, itâ€™s the more slowing down the replay to check, *youâ€™ve just had the â€œexpertâ€ ex ref Walton claiming he should of moved his arm earlier, *how much earlier, what if itâ€™s wide of him or a mis-hit, the defender reacted as the ball came at him, certainly not clear and obvious, Ref on the pitch had clear view and said corner.
Rant over 

Click to expand...

Where in the rule book is that? Maybe Homer could explain it to us ðŸ˜‰

Both pens were a joke.

Handball wasnâ€™t deliberate and thereâ€™s no way on this earth that player Fernandinho had hold of was getting anywhere near that ball. If the latter is a pen then I expect to see 5 pens each per game.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2019)

Cracking free kick ðŸ‘


----------



## Piece (Feb 20, 2019)

Pick that one oooot!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Get in!


----------



## Piece (Feb 20, 2019)

If Schalke defend as poorly as this at the Etihad, it could be double figures.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Soddin flippin  soddin, guess what bloody buffered when sterling scored. â˜¹ï¸ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡

But al Take that.


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 20, 2019)

As a complete neutral, what the hell game was that ref watching? Another ref that clearly loves himself and its to be all about him. Also clear the ""expert" Walton has never played the game. When a ball comes at you that quickly just getting anything out of the way is tricky. Great he has 12 million slow mo replays but that's not how it works in real time. 
Second one was more clear cut, Fernandinho would have  fit in at Twickers with that tackle. 

VAR is an issue but players need to calm down and stop hounding the ref, that just makes it take longer. 

Ottamendi unlucky, don't see that second yellow was right. Catches the guy on the  left knee and he goes down clutching his right ankle. 

Great free kick from Sane, what a whip he got on that. King Leo would be proud if that. ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜„


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

Watched the Athletico Juve game and VAR on form again one big one right one wrong imo .
Itâ€™s getting silly the time it takes.
Good game though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Watched the Athletico Juve game and VAR on form again one big one right one wrong imo .
Itâ€™s getting silly the time it takes.
Good game though.
		
Click to expand...

50% strike rate  isnâ€™t shabby


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2019)

Iâ€™d love to hear the thoughts and honest feedback from the English refs that have used VAR so far.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Iâ€™d love to hear the thoughts and honest feedback from the English refs that have used VAR so far.
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™ll fall back on the old â€œas long as the correct decision is reached then thatâ€™s all that mattersâ€


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Theyâ€™ll fall back on the old â€œas long as the correct decision is reached then thatâ€™s all that mattersâ€
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m taliking about real feedback on how itâ€™s working for them or against them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Iâ€™m taliking about real feedback on how itâ€™s working for them or against them.
		
Click to expand...

I know you are mate, I just donâ€™t think any of them would break ranks until they retire.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Iâ€™m taliking about real feedback on how itâ€™s working for them or against them.
		
Click to expand...

It dosnt really affect them !
Itâ€™s like us having a good or bad day at work
It affects the clubs.
Imo it gives them a get out clause.
I still think it can work , but they need to pull their fingers out.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			But al Take that.
		
Click to expand...

Oi you, enough of the childish stereotypical Manc jokes ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I know you are mate, I just donâ€™t think any of them would break ranks until they retire.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not about breaking ranks, itâ€™s about providing the right people with feedback both positive and negative. 

Who do you think is pushing for VAR within football the most?

I think itâ€™s Sky and media.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			It dosnt really affect them !
Itâ€™s like us having a good or bad day at work
It affects the clubs.
Imo it gives them a get out clause.
I still think it can work , *but they need to pull their fingers out*.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it affects them.

If you work in an office and they change the operating systems on the computers you would give both positive and negative feedback to your manager wouldnâ€™t you or just shrug your shoulders and crack on?

Whose they?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Oi you, enough of the childish stereotypical Manc jokes ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I am not being drawn into your childish comments. 

Edit to say, but God it's killing me.ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Watched the Athletico Juve game and VAR on form again one big one right one wrong imo .
Itâ€™s getting silly the time it takes.
Good game though.
		
Click to expand...

Was it a good game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Itâ€™s not about breaking ranks, itâ€™s about providing the right people with feedback both positive and negative.

Who do you think is pushing for VAR within football the most?

I think itâ€™s Sky and media.
		
Click to expand...

Fifa/UEFA & the FA, obviously the media are lapping it up, but donâ€™t think the authorities want any negativity putting out.

Just listening to Walton now discussing all the decisions, Jenas says he could show 15-20 recent examples of the same offence for the 2nd pen this season that hasnâ€™t been given, Waltonâ€™s answer back, we can only discuss the decisions tonight because they were right, Jenas just shook his head!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Was it a good game.
		
Click to expand...

Yes very good Athletico deserved the win.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Of course it affects them.

If you work in an office and they change the operating systems on the computers you would give both positive and negative feedback to your manager wouldnâ€™t you or just shrug your shoulders and crack on?

Whose they?
		
Click to expand...

All involved 
Inc the players in the Athletico v Juve game they caused the most time arguing with the ref after the decision had been made.
He disallowed a goal for a push (Morata) that you would never get a pen for it was a dive by the CB.
But it took forever.

I think your right though itâ€™s the TV pushing for it most.
It puts added pressure on the decision as itâ€™s scrutinised to death.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Fifa/UEFA & the FA, obviously the media are lapping it up, but donâ€™t think the authorities want any negativity putting out.

Just listening to Walton now discussing all the decisions, Jenas says he could show 15-20 recent examples of the same offence for the 2nd pen this season that hasnâ€™t been given, Waltonâ€™s answer back, we can only discuss the decisions tonight because they were right, Jenas just shook his head!
		
Click to expand...

I was all for having a referees opinions on sky and BT, but I find I am getting More wound up listening to there
 " following the party line" opinions. It is frustrating for players and fans.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Just read this on twitter.

Aguero subbed, martin keown â€œ you dont see that very oftenâ€ aguero has been subbed 17 of 21 appearances this season.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			All involved
Inc the players in the Athletico v Juve game they caused the most time arguing with the ref after the decision had been made.
He disallowed a goal for a push (Morata) that you would never get a pen for it was a dive by the CB.
But it took forever.

I think your right though itâ€™s the TV pushing for it most.
It puts added pressure on the decision as itâ€™s scrutinised to death.
		
Click to expand...

For me it just adds even more debate and controversy which the media/tv will love above everyone else. 

At the end of the day, and it has been proved already by many incidents that have been reviewed through VAR already with original decisions changed, that itâ€™s still subjective and not a conclusive remedy to getting decisions correct. 

Can it help a ref who has possibly been conned or help review an incident he couldnâ€™t see clearly that leads to a decisive goal or situation, yes of course, but can it also simply create doubt watching it a second or third time and still leaving them to make a subjective guess based on inconclusive evidence, which now may be a different decision to his immediate gut reaction in real time, Iâ€™d say yes again, but now more times than not theyâ€™ll get it wrong as things can be over analysed. 

The only winners in this are the media & tv imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2019)

Great result for City but another poor demonstration of VAR and its use. It should never have taken that long and still had so much doubt over the decision. Will Otamendi's red be a big issue for City going forward (what do you think Tashy?). Have to agree with Pep though and not sure City are really ready for the final stages but if you can keep grinding results out who knows?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			Youâ€™ve answered most of your questions yourself as youâ€™ve written your post!

Weâ€™ve got the players, but heâ€™s playing a key one out of position and then couple that with his Sarri-ball tactics with everything through Jorginho, and itâ€™s an epic fail with no plan b, heâ€™s stubborn. Just look at the subs against Utd when we needed goals, all like for like, so where weâ€™re the goals going to come from?

Marina is a director (part Russian) she replaced Emenalo in part but is quite simply not up to the job either!
		
Click to expand...

The list of mistakes with Sarri's system is huge to be honest.
1. Jorginho can't defend well enough to be a lone CDM in the Premier League.
2. KantÃ© isn't an attacking midfielder, and playing him deeper next to Jorginho would have solved point 1 as well.
3. Alonso can't play full back because his positioning is terrible. He looked good as a wing back because all his strengths are in attacking, but he can't defend either.
4. Luiz is past it but Sarri persists on using him.
5. No other top manager uses the same system every single week, because it can be found out and nullified, which is exactly what has happened. If you know how your opponent will play you can plan for it all week. Pep, Klopp, Poch etc all have different fluid systems they can switch to.
6. Maybe not on Sarri but you spent a ridiculous amount of money signing the Spanish Pickford in goal. His shot stopping for low efforts is really poor. 
7. Played Hazard through the middle for far too long when the team was largely ineffective without a proper presence up front. I would have given Giroud more games personally, but now that have Higuain so at least he's rectified one issue, eventually.

Most damning of all it seems like every single pundit, ex-manager and even fans can see all of the above, but the highly paid actual Chelsea manager can't for some reason.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 21, 2019)

Rugby has been using a TMO for years and still many of the decisions are incorrect... No surprise, for me, that use of VAR is falling a very long way short of expectations...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2019)

VAR was never going to be a fix-all solution because there is still human interpretation. It is just there to give the ref some extra help. I imagine next season will be one long teething period, and it will be written off as a disaster, but by the following season or the one after that we'll reach a point where everyone is used to it and it's become more streamlined with practise. 

_"If you want the rainbow, you've got to put up with the rain." Do you know which 'philosopher' said that? Dolly Parton. And people say she's just a big pair of tits._


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 21, 2019)

Dolly Parton being quoted on a football thread . Brilliant. Great quote though, can't argue with it.

As an aside, I saw her being interviewed the other day for the stage show 9-5. So much surgery on her face now that she looks both different and weird, as they usually do sad to say. They kept going back to shots of her in the original. You should have left well alone Dolly.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You should have left well alone Dolly.
		
Click to expand...

She also had the classic - it takes a lot of money to look this cheap - genius!

As for the VAR stuff..... I didnt see the game in real time, only highlights but for me they eventually got right both of the penalties.  I didn't think it was a foul on sterling before the absolutely outstanding free kick from Sane but I do agree with the yellow/yellow - red for Otamendi.

Fantastic result for City, especially with 10 players.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			VAR was never going to be a fix-all solution because there is still human interpretation. It is just there to give the ref some extra help. I imagine next season will be one long teething period, and it will be written off as a disaster, but by the following season or the one after that we'll reach a point where everyone is used to it and it's become more streamlined with practise.

_"If you want the rainbow, you've got to put up with the rain." Do you know which 'philosopher' said that? Dolly Parton. And people say she's just a big pair of tits._

Click to expand...

Maybe they could review how VAR is used and take subjectivity out of it, ie, ball in and out of play anywhere on the pitch, offsides, free kick inside or outside the box, the contentious foul or no foul, deliberate handball etc is left to the referee and they review those decisions after the game and either the Ref/Officials get points or the players do, then if they clock up so many points, ie 5, thatâ€™s the equivalent of a 1 match ban.

Just a crazy thought, but anything subjective will never be 100% correct.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe they could review how VAR is used and take subjectivity out of it, ie, ball in and out of play anywhere on the pitch, offsides, free kick inside or outside the box, the contentious foul or no foul, deliberate handball etc is left to the referee and they review those decisions after the game and either the Ref/Officials get points or the players do, then if they clock up so many points, ie 5, thatâ€™s the equivalent of a 1 match ban.

Just a crazy thought, but anything subjective will never be 100% correct.
		
Click to expand...

I've said all along that I think it should only be used for goals (check offside/potential foul), penalties and straight reds, and only when the ref deems it necessary because he didn't have a great view. But what I mean is it will probably take a while to arrive at the best scenario for it, the first season might be a painful teething process while we get there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			She also had the classic - it takes a lot of money to look this cheap - genius!

As for the VAR stuff..... I didnt see the game in real time, only highlights but for me they eventually got right both of the penalties.  I didn't think it was a foul on sterling before the absolutely outstanding free kick from Sane but I do agree with the yellow/yellow - red for Otamendi.

Fantastic result for City, especially with 10 players.
		
Click to expand...

The big issue I have with the Otamendi penalty the time he gets to decide what to do, he hasnâ€™t got time to close the player down, his arm is already out and as the player hits the ball, Otamendi has a fraction of a second to make a decision.
The Referee is no more than 10yds away clear view and awards a corner.
Schalke players have nothing to fear screaming for a pen so just like other teams when VAR is in use theyâ€™ll appeal the lot.
Then the Ref is denied a replay of the incident and agrees to change his mind, so that decision couldnâ€™t of been clear and obvious.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I've said all along that I think it should only be used for goals (check offside/potential foul), penalties and straight reds, and only when the ref deems it necessary because he didn't have a great view. But what I mean is it will probably take a while to arrive at the best scenario for it, the first season might be a painful teething process while we get there.
		
Click to expand...

Why not for ball in or out of play? Theyâ€™ve proved that works with goal line technology, that would ease up slightly on the lineman and allow them the chance to concentrate on keeping up with play etc.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why not for ball in or out of play? Theyâ€™ve proved that works with goal line technology, that would ease up slightly on the lineman and allow them the chance to concentrate on keeping up with play etc.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean in every situation? If it's the build-up to a goal I'd say yes. If at some other time I'd say no need to wait for VAR for that. Basically anything the ref is not sure on which has resulted in a goal, penalty or potential red card.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why not for ball in or out of play? Theyâ€™ve proved that works with goal line technology, that would ease up slightly on the lineman and allow them the chance to concentrate on keeping up with play etc.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t they need something stupid like 12 cameras just to cover one goal line. Iâ€™d imagine the whole pitch would require hundreds.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I've said all along that I think it should only be used for goals (*check offside/potential foul*), penalties and straight reds, and only when the ref deems it necessary because he didn't have a great view. But what I mean is it will probably take a while to arrive at the best scenario for it, the first season might be a painful teething process while we get there.
		
Click to expand...

How far back in the phase of play do you check for?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			How far back in the phase of play do you check for?
		
Click to expand...

The immediate build-up obviously. I'm not proposing they re-watch the whole game up to that point in case they missed anything.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The immediate build-up obviously. I'm not proposing they re-watch the whole game up to that point in case they missed anything. 

Click to expand...

Its not obvious, theres too many variables in football. 

How do we decide when the immediate build up begins to a goal? 

some goals scored have 50 passes/4tackles that could/should be a yellow card etc. its a minefield.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Its not obvious, theres too many variables in football.

How do we decide when the immediate build up begins to a goal?

some goals scored have 50 passes/4tackles that could/should be a yellow card etc. its a minefield.
		
Click to expand...

If the chap fouls someone and then puts the ball away, disallow it. If a chap fouls someone then puts a cross in which is scored, disallow it. Any further back than that and it's not the immediate build-up. If anyone moans about a foul further back than that, it's not different to how it is now when that happens. Just deal with it. VAR is there to assist in key moments but not to replace the referee altogether.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			If the chap fouls someone and then puts the ball away, disallow it. If a chap fouls someone then puts a cross in which is scored, disallow it. Any further back than that and it's not the immediate build-up. If anyone moans about a foul further back than that, it's not different to how it is now when that happens. Just deal with it. *VAR is there to assist in key moments* but not to replace the referee altogether.
		
Click to expand...

Is it? i thought it was for clear and obvious errors ðŸ¤”


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Donâ€™t they need something stupid like 12 cameras just to cover one goal line. Iâ€™d imagine the whole pitch would require hundreds.
		
Click to expand...

Hundreds to cover 4 lines? How many does Wimbledon use? The technolgy is available.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			If the chap fouls someone and then puts the ball away, disallow it. If a chap fouls someone then puts a cross in which is scored, disallow it. Any further back than that and it's not the immediate build-up. If anyone moans about a foul further back than that, it's not different to how it is now when that happens. Just deal with it. VAR is there to assist in key moments but not to replace the referee altogether.
		
Click to expand...

What if a goal kick is incorrectly given, last night Silva kept the ball in play and the linesman gave Schalke a goal kick, what if 30 seconds later Schalke would of scored. The TV replays showed the ball wasnâ€™t out.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2019)

One of these teams is a pub team, the other is Bate.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great result for City but another poor demonstration of VAR and its use. It should never have taken that long and still had so much doubt over the decision. Will Otamendi's red be a big issue for City going forward (what do you think Tashy?). Have to agree with Pep though and not sure City are really ready for the final stages but if you can keep grinding results out who knows?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay Homer, to be honest I thought otamendi was hard done to for the penalty, my Tyrets kicked in when he was booked for it. The second booking I thought he was a twazzock. But again I think it was his first foul, out on the touch line with defenders around, so why did he do it. In all honesty, I can see Laporte at centre half with Stones or Kompany alongside him and Zinchenko at left back. Otamemdi is a liability and there's a possibility he could be gone at the end of the season. He is going down the pecking order. The defender that needs to be concerned is Walker he has been Rammel this season. He needs to get back to last years form. Citys season will be defined by how KDB kicks on, he is only playing at 7/10 at the moment. Can see s winning Crappy boo cup, Utd the FA cup, Liverpool the prem and athletico looking strong for the champs league. Put a quid on that Homer. Wonder what's the odds.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			VAR was never going to be a fix-all solution because there is still human interpretation. It is just there to give the ref some extra help. I imagine next season will be one long teething period, and it will be written off as a disaster, but by the following season or the one after that we'll reach a point where everyone is used to it and it's become more streamlined with practise.

_"If you want the rainbow, you've got to put up with the rain." Do you know which 'philosopher' said that? Dolly Parton. And people say she's just a big pair of tits._

Click to expand...

Just googled it and Dolly does indeed have a fine pair of rainbows.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The big issue I have with the Otamendi penalty the time he gets to decide what to do, he hasnâ€™t got time to close the player down, his arm is already out and as the player hits the ball, Otamendi has a fraction of a second to make a decision.
The Referee is no more than 10yds away clear view and awards a corner.
Schalke players have nothing to fear screaming for a pen so just like other teams when VAR is in use theyâ€™ll appeal the lot.
Then the Ref is denied a replay of the incident and agrees to change his mind, so that decision couldnâ€™t of been clear and obvious.
		
Click to expand...

The bit that did me re the penalty was this and it has never been mentioned. Look at the way Otamendis body is moving. His body is moving away from the ball. It looks like he is actually trying to get out of the way. Which I thought was odd, because shouldn't you be trying to put your body in the way. Was his arm actually going up to meet the ball, nope. Was it stationary, nope. was it in an unnatural position, nope. So for me was it clear it was a penalty, nope.
Now at the end of the day has it affected the result, who knows. If as halve go through them yes it has. If City go through then all is well in the Tash household. But something needs to be learned from this farce.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			The bit that did me re the penalty was this and it has never been mentioned. Look at the way Otamendis body is moving. His body is moving away from the ball. It looks like he is actually trying to get out of the way. Which I thought was odd, because shouldn't you be trying to put your body in the way. Was his arm actually going up to meet the ball, nope. Was it stationary, nope. was it in an unnatural position, nope. So for me was it clear it was a penalty, nope.
Now at the end of the day has it affected the result, who knows. If as halve go through them yes it has. If City go through then all is well in the Tash household. But something needs to be learned from this farce.
		
Click to expand...

The ball was struck straight at him, 2 foot to the right and the only way it hits him is for him to move towards the ball.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Hundreds to cover 4 lines? How many does Wimbledon use? The technolgy is available.
		
Click to expand...

Because a tennis court is a similar size to a full pitch. Like I say, last I saw hawk eye needed several cameras to cover one goal mouth. So Iâ€™d imagine more are needed to cover a full pitch. Of course if the technology is available then you may have a more accurate idea of numbers needed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Because a tennis court is a similar size to a full pitch. Like I say, last I saw hawk eye needed several cameras to cover one goal mouth. So Iâ€™d imagine more are needed to cover a full pitch. Of course if the technology is available then you may have a more accurate idea of numbers needed.
		
Click to expand...

Hawkeye uses a few because they cover it above and from the inside of the goal posts.
One camera covering from the corner flag to the half way and to the goal post, 1 on each corner, thatâ€™s it, ball in or out of play.
Only chewing the fat Mate, it aint going to happen


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47323892

I think the size of the  fine is a bit harsh.

Itâ€™s mad how in football where people are paid to criticise everyone elseâ€™s perforamce yet when a manager has the audacity to suggest the authorities  have messed up they excessively punish them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47323892

I think the size of the  fine is a bit harsh.

Itâ€™s mad how in football where people are paid to criticise everyone elseâ€™s perforamce yet when a manager has the audacity to suggest the authorities  have messed up they excessively punish them.
		
Click to expand...

There words not mine.
The FA said Klopp was charged as the comments "questioned the integrity of the referee and/or implied bias".

If memory serves me right, the ref had a stinker that night in favour of Liverpool. Again if memory serves me right Klopp made himself look a plank with his comments especially how fortunate Liverpool were with decisions that night. He would of been better saying nowt as nowt really needed saying.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			There words not mine.
The FA said Klopp was charged as the comments "questioned the integrity of the referee and/or implied bias".

If memory serves me right, the ref had a stinker that night in favour of Liverpool. Again if memory serves me right Klopp made himself look a plank with his comments especially how fortunate Liverpool were with decisions that night. He would of been better saying nowt as nowt really needed saying.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not defending his comments, Iâ€™m just shocked at the size of the fine.

As for his comments, I think heâ€™s right.  The ref tried to even the game up with his decisions because of the linoâ€™s mistake with the Mane goal. Also, the Lino got dropped the following week.

That said, managers are asked to sum up the game 10mins after the final whistle by sky and they donâ€™t give managers any easy questions.

The ref never had a stinker in favour of Liverpool, the Lino made 1 massive mistake and tried to make amends at every opportunity.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47323892

I think the size of the  fine is a bit harsh.

Itâ€™s mad how in football where people are paid to criticise everyone elseâ€™s perforamce yet when a manager has the audacity to suggest the authorities  have messed up they excessively punish them.
		
Click to expand...

I agree thatâ€™s harsh
Maybe in the heat of the moment it came out wrong,however imo referees need to be made more accountable for bad decisions


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

How many times do we see refs make a mistake then try and even it out every other decision?

Thatâ€™s not accusing the ref of cheating.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Iâ€™m not defending his comments, Iâ€™m just shocked at the size of the fine.

As for his comments, I think heâ€™s right.  The ref tried to even the game up with his decisions because of the linoâ€™s mistake with the Mane goal. Also, the Lino got dropped the following week.

That said, managers are asked to sum up the game 10mins after the final whistle by sky and they donâ€™t give managers any easy questions.

The ref never had a stinker in favour of Liverpool, the Lino made 1 massive mistake and tried to make amends at every opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is though Stu, is the size of the fine because it is his second fine in two months. I don't know.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Trouble is though Stu, is the size of the fine because it is his second fine in two months. I don't know.
		
Click to expand...


The left hand doesnâ€™t know what the right hand is doing at The FA. But even going off the derby debacle, thatâ€™s almost a 500% increase in fines.

Maybe sky and bbc should stop asking about referees and decisions after matches, maybe then itâ€™ll stop.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			The bit that did me re the penalty was this and it has never been mentioned. Look at the way Otamendis body is moving. His body is moving away from the ball. It looks like he is actually trying to get out of the way. Which I thought was odd, because shouldn't you be trying to put your body in the way. Was his arm actually going up to meet the ball, nope. Was it stationary, nope. was it in an unnatural position, nope. So for me was it clear it was a penalty, nope.
Now at the end of the day has it affected the result, who knows. If as halve go through them yes it has. If City go through then all is well in the Tash household. But something needs to be learned from this farce.
		
Click to expand...


You say that Otamendi was moving his body away from the ball. 

I seen it like that as well, but whilst his body did that his arm was staying in its position.

My view was that he left a "hard arm" in the way, so we see it different.

Hung by your own petard, Tash?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			The left hand doesnâ€™t know what the right hand is doing at The FA.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they find them in an unnatural position?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			The left hand doesnâ€™t know what the right hand is doing at The FA. But even going off the derby debacle, thatâ€™s almost a 500% increase in fines.

Maybe sky and bbc should stop asking about referees and decisions after matches, maybe then itâ€™ll stop.
		
Click to expand...

Having watched last nights game and the discussions nay rants in Tashyboys house re referees decisions/changing his mind re decisions/ not being able to view decisions on pitch side screens/ VAR etc etc it is something I whole heartedly agree with. Soddin game. If I didn't play golf and watch football I would live longer.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 21, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			You say that Otamendi was moving his body away from the ball.

I seen it like that as well, but whilst his body did that his arm was staying in its position.

My view was that he left a "hard arm" in the way, so we see it different.

Hung by your own petard, Tash?

Click to expand...

Not really, I said last night that if it is given against us I would say it was harsh, if it was for us it's fortunate. Not nailed on either way. Listening to Rio Ferdinand, Joleon Lescott and Owen Hargreaves last night they were all adamant it was not a penalty.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Not really, I said last night that if it is given against us I would say it was harsh, if it was for us it's fortunate. Not nailed on either way. Listening to Rio Ferdinand, Joleon Lescott and Owen Hargreaves last night they were all adamant it was not a penalty.
		
Click to expand...

But if his body was moving away away from the ball, why didnt his trailing arm also do it as well?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47323892

I think the size of the  fine is a bit harsh.

Itâ€™s mad how in football where people are paid to criticise everyone elseâ€™s perforamce yet when a manager has the audacity to suggest the authorities  have messed up they excessively punish them.
		
Click to expand...

Big fine for telling the truth.
But he knows he is not supposed to do it.
Maybe managers should refuse all interviews after the match, after all the refs donâ€™t have to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			The left hand doesnâ€™t know what the right hand is doing at The FA. But even going off the derby debacle, thatâ€™s almost a 500% increase in fines.

Maybe sky and bbc should stop asking about referees and decisions after matches, maybe then itâ€™ll stop.
		
Click to expand...

The fine appears heavy, but why canâ€™t he just say he doesnâ€™t wish to comment on the Refereeâ€™s like other managers do.
Pep was questioned last night after the game about the 2 penalties and just told them he wasnâ€™t willing to discuss them.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 21, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			But if his body was moving away away from the ball, why didnt his trailing arm also do it as well?
		
Click to expand...

His arm is down by his side, natural position I would say yes .
Itâ€™s a funny one ,either way you could argue the opposite.
The Louis shirt pull ? Stonewall pen but VAR said NO.
Itâ€™s not working very well imo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			His arm is down by his side, natural position I would say yes .
Itâ€™s a funny one ,either way you could argue the opposite.
The Louis shirt pull ? Stonewall pen but VAR said NO.
Itâ€™s not working very well imo.
		
Click to expand...

His arm was away from his body and heâ€™s pulling it in by his side as he turns.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 21, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Having watched last nights game and the discussions nay rants in Tashyboys house re referees decisions/changing his mind re decisions/ not being able to view decisions on pitch side screens/ VAR etc etc it is something I whole heartedly agree with. Soddin game. If I didn't play golf and watch football I would live longer.
		
Click to expand...

How do u know you would live longer?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			His arm was away from his body and heâ€™s pulling it in by his side as he turns.
		
Click to expand...

The speed of the ball in modern football itâ€™s impossible to guess where itâ€™s going .
I think heâ€™s moving laterally to block the ball but you use your arms for balance.
I can see why they gave it but think it harsh.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			His arm is down by his side, natural position I would say yes .
Itâ€™s a funny one ,either way you could argue the opposite.
The Louis shirt pull ? Stonewall pen but VAR said NO.
Itâ€™s not working very well imo.
		
Click to expand...

I'll admit it is contentious.

There are normally a few factors on these type - speed of the ball, distance from when it was struck, reaction time, arm position etc.

From what I remember, I think he did have time to move it out the way more then he did - maybe not quick enough to totally avoid any arm contact but enough time to get most of the arm out the way, if not all of it.

As Tashy said, he was moving his body away from the ball path, but to me the crux was that his right arm wasnt moving away at the same speed (if at all), so for me he was leaving it there to be hit.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			The speed of the ball in modern football itâ€™s impossible to guess where itâ€™s going .
I think heâ€™s moving laterally to block the ball but you use your arms for balance.
I can see why they gave it but think it harsh.
		
Click to expand...

VAR gave it because it hit his right arm, the Ref gave a corner and changed his mind on their opinion, he couldnâ€™t check because the monitor wasnâ€™t working!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 21, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll admit it is contentious.

There are normally a few factors on these type - speed of the ball, distance from when it was struck, reaction time, arm position etc.

From what I remember, I think he did have time to move it out the way more then he did - maybe not quick enough to totally avoid any arm contact but enough time to get most of the arm out the way, if not all of it.

As Tashy said, he was moving his body away from the ball path, but to me the crux was that his right arm wasnt moving away at the same speed (if at all), so for me he was leaving it there to be hit.
		
Click to expand...

I think he did move to the right because he was expecting the shot to go that way.
And letâ€™s be honest heâ€™s not the fastest player in the world.
The monitor not working is a factor though and if the ref canâ€™t see it at pitch side then VAR should not be used until itâ€™s fixed.
After all the ref has the final say no matter what VAR says.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The fine appears heavy, but why canâ€™t he just say he doesnâ€™t wish to comment on the Refereeâ€™s like other managers do.
Pep was questioned last night after the game about the 2 penalties and just told them he wasnâ€™t willing to discuss them.
		
Click to expand...

emotions probably, its very easy to get caught up in the moment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll admit it is contentious.

*There are normally a few factors on these type - speed of the ball, distance from when it was struck, reaction time, arm position etc.*

From what I remember, I think he did have time to move it out the way more then he did - maybe not quick enough to totally avoid any arm contact but enough time to get most of the arm out the way, if not all of it.

As Tashy said, he was moving his body away from the ball path, but to me the crux was that his right arm wasnt moving away at the same speed (if at all), so for me he was leaving it there to be hit.
		
Click to expand...

In the view of the Analyst, definitely not in Law 12 though. It wasnt deliberate so no hand ball and no pen.

We've see pens wrongly given that often that they are now the standard pens.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			VAR gave it because it hit his right arm, the Ref gave a corner and changed his mind on their opinion, he couldnâ€™t check because the monitor wasnâ€™t working!
		
Click to expand...

The ref had changed his opinion on the opinion of another ref, which is against the VAR guidelines and utterly pathetic.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			How do u know you would live longer?
		
Click to expand...

I won't, it would just feel longer.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

A new wording on the handball rule is set to be brought in by football's lawmakers and it "will significantly reduce the grey areas" around the offence. (Times - subscription required)

Would like to think this may make things easier/clearer. I doubt it though.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			A new wording on the handball rule is set to be brought in by football's lawmakers and it "will significantly reduce the grey areas" around the offence. (Times - subscription required)

Would like to think this may make things easier/clearer. I doubt it though.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's perfectly clear already. Changing it every couple of years is what causes the confusion.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2019)

Chelsea have been banned from signing new players for the next two transfer windows !!

Thatâ€™s a massive hit against them


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098880630132277248


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea have been banned from signing new players for the next two transfer windows !!

Thatâ€™s a massive hit against them
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm rumours were that Zinedine Zidane was thinking of going if they keep Hazard and he gets Â£200 million. Looks like that ain't gonna happen. Plus has Hazards bargaining power just got a bit stronger. Dirty Chelsea, you won't see a fine upstanding club like City doin any of that ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2019)

What rule did they break?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Well wonâ€™t be getting RLC in the summer then

Chelsea will be fine they have so many youngsters who they could turn to and actually become a decent side again


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 22, 2019)

Wow, what an impact this could have on chelsea...imagine if Hazard and Willian leave in the summer, higuain is only on loan for 6 months.  This could have massive ramifications on them.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 22, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			A new wording on the handball rule is set to be brought in by football's lawmakers and it "will significantly reduce the grey areas" around the offence. (Times - subscription required)

Would like to think this may make things easier/clearer. I doubt it though.
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s anything like the offside rule changes it wonâ€™t!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			In the view of the Analyst, definitely not in Law 12 though. It wasnt deliberate so no hand ball and no pen.

We've see pens wrongly given that often that they are now the standard pens.
		
Click to expand...

If you leave your arm in place whilst moving the rest of your body, it is deliberate.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			If you leave your arm in place whilst moving the rest of your body, it is deliberate.
		
Click to expand...

His arm dosnt move then!
He moved to block the shot but guessed wrong thatâ€™s all.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Wow, what an impact this could have on chelsea...imagine if Hazard and Willian leave in the summer, higuain is only on loan for 6 months.  This could have massive ramifications on them.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine the inserted an option to make Higuain permanent at the end of the season, which would still be valid as it was all agreed before this ban.

It does mean bad news for Loftus-Cheek and Hudson-Odoi though, as Chelsea might be unwilling to let them leave while they can't bring players in. Hazard will still be looking to join Real Madrid of course.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I imagine the inserted an option to make Higuain permanent at the end of the season, which would still be valid as it was all agreed before this ban.

It does mean bad news for Loftus-Cheek and Hudson-Odoi though, as Chelsea might be unwilling to let them leave while they can't bring players in. Hazard will still be looking to join Real Madrid of course.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t see that as a bad thing at all.. hazard for all his brilliance for me is part of the problem at Chelsea .. the type of player to think he is above the manage and underperform when he isnâ€™t pandered 

Get rid


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2019)

What does it say about the games governing bodies where tbe fine is far bigger for buying players incorrectly as opposed to the crowd chanting racist or homophobic abuse.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chelsea have been banned from signing new players for the next two transfer windows !!

Thatâ€™s a massive hit against them


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098880630132277248

Click to expand...

its ok theyll just recall all 134 players theyve got out on loanðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What does it say about the games governing bodies where tbe fine is far bigger for buying players incorrectly as opposed to the crowd chanting racist or homophobic abuse.
		
Click to expand...

They dont care about said  issues, no?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			His arm dosnt move then!
He moved to block the shot but guessed wrong thatâ€™s all.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, the left side of his body starts leaning to the left and instead of his right arm also following the path of the rest of his body, he leaves his right arm where it was, so creating a target for the ball to hit.

** all from memory.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Exactly, the left side of his body starts leaning to the left and instead of his right arm also following the path of the rest of his body, he leaves his right arm where it was, so creating a target for the ball to hit.

** all from memory. 

Click to expand...

i watched it with you and i didnt think it was a pen. 

In real time it wasnt a pen and slowing it down to a m/s doesnt prove to be deliberate handball. Theres been too many pens given wrongly for those over the years and now its the norm.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i watched it with you and i didnt think it was a pen.

In real time it wasnt a pen and slowing it down to a m/s doesnt prove to be deliberate handball. Theres been too many pens given wrongly for those over the years and now its the norm.
		
Click to expand...

I was too busy looking into your deep blue eyes, you gigantic piece if loveliness you - I was distracted.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 22, 2019)

Chelsea will appeal, which means ban likely won't kick in this summer, if at all.

Players wanting out will be sweating, as their chances just got a lot slimmer.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 22, 2019)

Might be a blessing in disguise for Chelsea - will hopefully mean more of the youngsters getting an opportunity and making a name for themselves. Fan expectations will be lower and they can play without fear or pressure.

But it will be strange that 2 of the top London sides won't be buying any players in the transfer windows........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

In reality it will probably be 1 and a fine.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 22, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098984339201839110


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Might be a blessing in disguise for Chelsea - will hopefully mean more of the youngsters getting an opportunity and making a name for themselves. Fan expectations will be lower and they can play without fear or pressure.

But it will be strange that 2 of the top London sides won't be buying any players in the transfer windows........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

In reality it will probably be 1 and a fine.
		
Click to expand...

Prob put in an appeal which will allow a new manager to buy players - then they will be banned for signing in Winter then maybe the summer after - a bit like what happened to Barce but if the appeal is thrown out quickly there could be an extension of the ban apparently ? 

The issue is what manager would come into a team that needs a decent amount of new players but canâ€™t buy them ?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Prob put in an appeal which will allow a new manager to buy players - then they will be banned for signing in Winter then maybe the summer after - a bit like what happened to Barce but if the appeal is thrown out quickly there could be an extension of the ban apparently ?

The issue is what manager would come into a team that needs a decent amount of new players but canâ€™t buy them ?
		
Click to expand...

We've already got a manager why would we want a new one?!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Exactly, the left side of his body starts leaning to the left and instead of his right arm also following the path of the rest of his body, he leaves his right arm where it was, so creating a target for the ball to hit.

** all from memory. 

Click to expand...

So he dosnt move his arm?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Not sure whatâ€™s worse 

Zabs mistake for that back pass or my god Ryan Babel


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Looks like handball from the equaliser 

Poor linesmen again at the bowl .. itâ€™s the seats that are miles away not the touchline! Sort it out lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			So he dosnt move his arm?
		
Click to expand...

No, its harder to hit a moving target.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

The irony of Hernandez appealing for hand ball

Cheating little sod lol even tho benefits us I donâ€™t like cheating... it wasnâ€™t even questionable .. he went down to make it look like a header and fool the officials 

Cheat

However we have just taken the lead in a more honest fashion


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Â£4 million from Everton for the snake, to stop the independent inquiry in to Everton's illegal approach.
		
Click to expand...

Or you could read the statement on the Watford website which states theyâ€™ve reached an amicable agreement with Everton and are keen to move forward.
https://www.watfordfc.com/club/statement-everton-watford-reach-agreement

Or maybe they were afraid the illegal approach to Silva while he was still Hull manager would come back and bite them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Apparently a pen turned down on Hernandez when the keeper shoved him from a corner (replay shows it is) could say that evens it up but still bad officials are ruining the game

If I was a Fulham fan I wouldnâ€™t be happy 

That handball killed their momentum


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Â£4 million from Everton for the snake, to stop the independent inquiry in to Everton's illegal approach.
		
Click to expand...

Thatll be doubled when they go for Gracia in the summer ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The irony of Hernandez appealing for hand ball

Cheating little sod lol even tho benefits us I donâ€™t like cheating... it wasnâ€™t even questionable .. he went down to make it look like a header and fool the officials

Cheat

*However we have just taken the lead in a more honest fashion*

Click to expand...

You shouldnt have been level though.

As for Hernandez,  are you surprised?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Thatll be doubled when they go for Gracia in the summer ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

We can use the other Â£6 Million from the original Â£10 Million we offered Watford in the first place for Silva.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You shouldnt have been level though.

As for Hernandez,  are you surprised?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. We should have been behind

Killed the game for Fulham 

I wonâ€™t mind if we sell him in the summer 

Great goal scorer but donâ€™t like that side of the game


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

I can see Hernandez being booked for diving soon 

Every corner he on the keeper and getting shoved (clear pen) but not given so I can see him trying to make the contact more obvious and end up getting himself booked


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The irony of Hernandez appealing for hand ball

Cheating little sod lol even tho benefits us I donâ€™t like cheating... it wasnâ€™t even questionable .. he went down to make it look like a header and fool the officials

Cheat

However we have just taken the lead in a more honest fashion
		
Click to expand...

So when Liverpool get a very favourable decision the other week against West ham, its the football club that are cheats.

When a West Ham player does it, its the individual who is a cheat.

As consistent as our officials.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So when Liverpool get a very favourable decision the other week against West ham, its the football club that are cheats.

When a West Ham player does it, its the individual who is a cheat.

As consistent as our officials.

Click to expand...

Very different situations .. considering Hernandez Handled the ball (cheating) and made it look like he headed it.. (like diving really) then he conned the official 

Donâ€™t try and be smart it doesnâ€™t suit you ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Very different situations .. considering Hernandez Handled the ball (cheating) and made it look like he headed it.. (like diving really) then he conned the official

Donâ€™t try and be smart it doesnâ€™t suit you ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

My work is finished here.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			My work is finished here.

Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t see the ref trying to even it out in second half ðŸ¤” all in Klopps fantasy world 

Jog on ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Very different situations .. considering Hernandez Handled the ball (cheating) and made it look like he headed it.. (like diving really) then he conned the official

Donâ€™t try and be smart it doesnâ€™t suit you ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You're correct both very different situations, 1 player blatantly cheated  and the other played to the whistle  ðŸ‘


----------



## Piece (Feb 22, 2019)

Meanwhile in other news, Colin Wâ€™s head is about to explode!


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You're correct both very different situations, 1 player blatantly cheated  and the other played to the whistle  ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Well both played to the whistle but he cheated and wasnâ€™t caught. Liverpoolâ€™s was more of a rub of the green which apparently the ref tried to level out


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

Piece said:



			Meanwhile in other news, Colin Wâ€™s head is about to explode! 

Click to expand...

Didnt they get a corner they should've had or something?


----------



## Piece (Feb 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Or you could read the statement on the Watford website which states theyâ€™ve reached an amicable agreement with Everton and are keen to move forward.
https://www.watfordfc.com/club/statement-everton-watford-reach-agreement

Or maybe they were afraid the illegal approach to Silva while he was still Hull manager would come back and bite them.

Click to expand...

Agree on first bit. Too much time and water passed under the bridge to get narky about it now. Glad it has settled and now history.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Didnâ€™t see the ref trying to even it out in second half ðŸ¤” all in Klopps fantasy world

Jog on ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Embarassing defence, lad.


----------



## Piece (Feb 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Didnt they get a corner they should've had or something?
		
Click to expand...



No to be fair they should have had a penalty when we were 1-0 up. Stone wall but ref somehow missed. But Colin will whinge about that rather than his defence going awol in the second half.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Well both played to the whistle but he cheated and wasnâ€™t caught. *Liverpoolâ€™s was more of a rub of the green *which apparently the ref tried to level out
		
Click to expand...

You've changed your tune, we cheated 18 days ago? ðŸ˜‰

Ref- Yeah i still think he did and i will in 12months time too but It's my opinion, not fact.

You've actually agreed that the ref/lino was trying to even it upðŸ¤­


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You've changed your tune, we cheated 18 days ago? ðŸ˜‰

Ref- Yeah i still think he did and i will in 12months time too but It's my opinion, not fact.

You've actually agreed that the ref/lino was trying to even it upðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

Had a quick read back through what was said - lots of comments about cheats just because the linesman did a poor job , comments like cheats never prosper - looks like they did last night. Maybe some retrospective action should be taken again the cheats from last night because that was blatant cheating by West Ham


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Had a quick read back through what was said - lots of comments about cheats just because the linesman did a poor job , comments like cheats never prosper - looks like they did last night. Maybe some retrospective action should be taken again the cheats from last night because that was blatant cheating by West Ham
		
Click to expand...

Well the idea of cheats donâ€™t prosper is that if you donâ€™t win the title it will be just.. however we wonâ€™t win the title so doesnâ€™t benefit us

Costs Fulham tho. Feel for them. Hernandez should get a one match ban for that kind of cheating.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Well the idea of cheats donâ€™t prosper is that if you donâ€™t win the title it will be just.. however we wonâ€™t win the title so doesnâ€™t benefit us

Costs Fulham tho. Feel for them. Hernandez should get a one match ban for that kind of cheating.
		
Click to expand...

Do you honestly think over the course of the season city havenâ€™t had a mistake by a ref go there way. 

You were bitter enough the night it happened, but to still be worked up by it now is a little sad Tbh.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you honestly think over the course of the season city havenâ€™t had a mistake by a ref go there way.

You were bitter enough the night it happened, but to still be worked up by it now is a little sad Tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Not overly bothered about it now tbh.. more bothered about Hernandez cheating. Proper conned the ref. Canâ€™t wait for VAR to come in


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Keep defending your actions, nobody else believes it but you.
You made an illegal approach and got caught.

The only people to mention Hull are a few deluded people like you.
Not Hull, not the premier league or football association.

The statement was released after the Telegraph broke the story of your latest offer being accepted.
You paid up to stop the independent  inquiry and stave off the threat of a points deduction.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...watford-compensation-4m-avoid-premier-league/



You are welcome to him.
		
Click to expand...

Nope and nope, youâ€™re trying to take the moral high ground without using facts.
Evertons approach was via Watford, ie, correctly, your Chairman turned down Â£10 million and then a rumoured Â£12 million.

He stayed your manager until you sacked him, Silva didnâ€™t quit.

The tapping up allegation was the leaking of it to the press which apparently Everton did.

If Watford were so incensed and never wanted money, why have they â€œamicablyâ€ accepted just Â£4 million.

As for Hull, Silva showed the emails he received directly from Watford while he was still Hull manager, but again you seem to find it easier to bury your head in the sand rather than ask the awkward questions about your own club.

If it had gone to tribunal and we were found guilty then I have absolutely no sympathy and we would of deserved any punishment weâ€™d have got.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Keep defending your actions, nobody else believes it but you.
You made an illegal approach and got caught.

The only people to mention Hull are a few deluded people like you.
Not Hull, not the premier league or football association.

The statement was released after the Telegraph broke the story of your latest offer being accepted.
You paid up to stop the independent  inquiry and stave off the threat of a points deduction.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...watford-compensation-4m-avoid-premier-league/



You are welcome to him.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t worry about it now - seems you have got the better deal , got a better manager , a bit of money , the moral high ground , everyone knows Silva has zero loyality to a team and will jump from Everton ( thatâ€™s if he isnâ€™t sacked soon ðŸ˜‚ ) the minute more money comes along. Enjoy them languishing behind you mate ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wouldnâ€™t worry about it now - seems you have got the better deal , got a better manager , a bit of money , the moral high ground , everyone knows Silva has zero loyality to a team and will jump from Everton ( thatâ€™s if he isnâ€™t sacked soon ðŸ˜‚ ) the minute more money comes along. Enjoy them languishing behind you mate ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh, letâ€™s be honest about this, right now Liverpool fans should be the last ones defending dodgy dealings with other clubs, hypocrisy of the highest level. Have Liverpool ever apologised for their behaviour?

How have they got the better deal? They were offered up to another Â£8 million, but claimed it was never about money.


Then we have loyalty, Watford have had 10 managers since 2012 under the current owners, shining beacons of light.

Youâ€™re on a wind up, but right now try and remember our current managers have won exactly the same in English football. 

Looks like Whatsapp will be busy today


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you honestly think over the course of the season city havenâ€™t had a mistake by a ref go there way.

You were bitter enough the night it happened, but to still be worked up by it now is a little sad Tbh.
		
Click to expand...

The little things haven't gone our way. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Not overly bothered about it now tbh.. more bothered about Hernandez cheating. Proper conned the ref. Canâ€™t wait for VAR to come in
		
Click to expand...

Dint see it at all so don't know what's what, but. The other week a WBA player got a retrospective ban for conning the ref into giving a penalty. Don't get me wrong it won't give Forest the two extra points they missed out on. But he got a ban. Should Hernandez/ others get a ban for cheating.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Dint see it at all so don't know what's what, but. The other week a WBA player got a retrospective ban for conning the ref into giving a penalty. Don't get me wrong it won't give Forest the two extra points they missed out on. But he got a ban. Should Hernandez/ others get a ban for cheating.
		
Click to expand...

He should get a ban imo but he wonâ€™t because itâ€™s not diving, they are hot on diving they donâ€™t care about handball atm


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

Ole *rumoured* to be letting Ferguson do the team talk tomorrow ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098870238374965249


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Ole *rumoured* to be letting Ferguson do the team talk tomorrow ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098870238374965249

Click to expand...

Would totally undermine Ole. If the players canâ€™t get up for a game like this without SAF stirring the coals, then theyâ€™re at the wrong team.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 23, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, its harder to hit a moving target. 

Click to expand...

Not being a dick but I always thought you had to move your arm to the ball.
If your arm is by your side and you donâ€™t move it but move your body to block the ball .
I canâ€™t get past ball to hand, if that is still a term in modern football.
Just think it was a bit harsh but it wasnâ€™t that important.
But if we lost the CL final to that I would not be happy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not being a dick but I always thought you had to move your arm to the ball.
If your arm is by your side and you donâ€™t move it but move your body to block the ball .
I canâ€™t get past ball to hand, if that is still a term in modern football.
Just think it was a bit harsh but it wasnâ€™t that important.
But if we lost the CL final to that I would not be happy.
		
Click to expand...

You wonâ€™t because you will be nowhere near the final.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2019)

Simply quite an easy prediction for tomorrowâ€™s game.
If we play the way we did against PSG we win
And if we play the way we did against Chelsea we win easier.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 23, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			You wonâ€™t because you will be nowhere near the final.
		
Click to expand...

We will be closer than you!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2019)

He is a very lucky boy to be still on the pitch the Spurs lad. 

PS and so is Bardsley.

What's up with Mike Dean today. Should now be on 101


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2019)

That is a superb performance from Burnley - they were excellent , battled like hell and the two guys up front didnâ€™t stop all day. The right result even if the officials had mares for the first two goals and possibly should have sent off a player from each side


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2019)

Think Poch could be on the end of a big slapped wrist me finks


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Ole *rumoured* to be letting Ferguson do the team talk tomorrow ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098870238374965249

Click to expand...

Not quite the team talk, let's not be silly. But nothing wrong with a bit of motivation.

Sir Alex has an admirable 'passion' for your team. If it helps the cause, all well and good.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Not quite the team talk, let's not be silly. But nothing wrong with a bit of motivation.

Sir Alex has an admirable 'passion' for your team. If it helps the cause, all well and good.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, its embarrassing.  If he cant motivate that squad then he's not the man for the yernited job.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree, its embarrassing.  If he cant motivate that squad then he's not the man for the yernited job.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of rubbish 
Heâ€™s already motivated the squad and they wonâ€™t need anymore to stop you winning the league


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			What a load of rubbish 
Heâ€™s already motivated the squad and they wonâ€™t need anymore to stop you winning the league
		
Click to expand...

Why does he need Ferguson to do a team talk then? Along with Vidic turning up at training and his recent comments, i think yernited are a touch concerned.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2019)

When it comes to embarrassing managers yours is right up there,are you forgetting the hand in hand celebrating in from of your fans,cringeworthy.

As you are well aware Stu this is the biggest game of the season for both clubs no one needs motivation.
With whatâ€™s on the line and stopping you lot winning the league Ole will be a bigger god than he is now.
If we believed everything we read on social media or Twatter
Weâ€™d all go mad.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Wow, what an impact this could have on chelsea...imagine if Hazard and Willian leave in the summer, higuain is only on loan for 6 months.  This could have massive ramifications on them.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, I think the transfer ban will be a blessing, itâ€™ll stop us making last minute panic buys for over priced dross and start playing the youngsters, Thursday night was a great example CHO, RLC Christensen and Ethan all playing and enjoying it and seemed to have a bond, linking up really well, we can easily build a new team from what we have available. 

Obviously weâ€™ll be appealing, Iâ€™m not sure if that suspends things whilst the appeal process goes through, but it doesnâ€™t bother me, and no other club or their fans can have a pop, let them who cast the first stone........


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			its ok theyll just recall all 134 players theyve got out on loanðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

41 actually ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			When it comes to embarrassing managers yours is right up there,*are you forgetting the hand in hand celebrating in from of your fans*,cringeworthy.

*As you are well aware Stu this is the biggest game of the season for both clubs no one needs motivation.*
With whatâ€™s on the line and stopping you lot winning the league Ole will be a bigger god than he is now.
If we believed everything we read on social media or Twatter
Weâ€™d all go mad.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

German tradition showimg appreciation to the fans ðŸ˜‰

We both agree on that.

Bigger than god for beating us??  How the mighty yernited  have fallen if thats what you really think. ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			41 actually ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Name them ðŸ˜

Dont be swanning around here statimg facts ðŸ˜


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Name them ðŸ˜

Dont be swanning around here statimg facts ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree, its embarrassing.  If he cant motivate that squad then he's not the man for the yernited job.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. It's not uncommon for professional and national teams to have people come and help inspire them.

Actual quote....

Question:
*"This is the sort of game Sir Alex would go in for mind games to get an advantage is that something you buy in to as a manager at all?"*

"I don't think Jurgen Klopp will read what I say," Solskjaer said. "I'm not gonna read what he says or what the players say, that's further down the line, I would think.
"But he would be welcome to have his talk to the players if he wanted to, the Gaffer, because we know how much it meant for him to overtake Liverpool. I think our players know what it means for everyone at Man United." Solskjaer did clarify United had 'no plans' for Ferguson to speak to the players."

The only embarrassing thing is 'professional' journalists who can't report properly and clowns on twitter reposting the bilge as fact.

Looking forward to tomorrow though, hope it's a cracker ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			Not at all, I think the transfer ban will be a blessing, itâ€™ll stop us making last minute panic buys for over priced dross and start playing the youngsters, Thursday night was a great example CHO, RLC Christensen and Ethan all playing and enjoying it and seemed to have a bond, linking up really well, we can easily build a new team from what we have available. 

Obviously weâ€™ll be appealing, Iâ€™m not sure if that suspends things whilst the appeal process goes through, but it doesnâ€™t bother me, and no other club or their fans can have a pop, let them who cast the first stone........
		
Click to expand...

Sensible answer Robin., Would be great if it did clear a pathway for some knocking on the glass ceiling


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			Not at all, I think the transfer ban will be a blessing, itâ€™ll stop us making last minute panic buys for over priced dross and start playing the youngsters, Thursday night was a great example CHO, RLC Christensen and Ethan all playing and enjoying it and seemed to have a bond, linking up really well, we can easily build a new team from what we have available.

Obviously weâ€™ll be appealing, Iâ€™m not sure if that suspends things whilst the appeal process goes through, but it doesnâ€™t bother me, and no other club or their fans can have a pop, let them who cast the first stone........
		
Click to expand...


I think you are spot on

if you get rid of that moron Sarri and get in a proper manager the players either out on loan or hidden within your team have real potential

looking at the list of the "41" players id really consider decent are

Morata
Moses
Batshuayi
Abraham 
Kenedy
even zouma has something to offer

Hudson-Odoi
Christensen
Loftus-Cheek
all could be used better

and if someone played kante in his correct position!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			I disagree. It's not uncommon for professional and national teams to have people come and help inspire them.

Actual quote....

Question:
*"This is the sort of game Sir Alex would go in for mind games to get an advantage is that something you buy in to as a manager at all?"*

"I don't think Jurgen Klopp will read what I say," Solskjaer said. "I'm not gonna read what he says or what the players say, that's further down the line, I would think.
"But he would be welcome to have his talk to the players if he wanted to, the Gaffer, because we know how much it meant for him to overtake Liverpool. I think our players know what it means for everyone at Man United." Solskjaer did clarify United had 'no plans' for Ferguson to speak to the players."

The only embarrassing thing is 'professional' journalists who can't report properly and clowns on twitter reposting the bilge as fact.

Looking forward to tomorrow though, hope it's a cracker ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

When i posted the link i highlighted the RUMOURED bit. 

I'm looking forward to it too. Always do, a proper football rivalry and not one made by supporters of a particular trying to be rivals.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

German tradition showimg appreciation to the fans ðŸ˜‰

We both agree on that.

Bigger than god for beating us??  How the mighty yernited  have fallen if thats what you really think. ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Are you drinking

Ole is a god already,try and read all the post.
I said he will be a bigger god if he helps stop you lot winning the league.
Iâ€™ve said it so many times before you lot winning the league will be unbearable,especially adding to the crap some already talk on hear.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 23, 2019)

I know Burnley have hit a bit of form, but this for me sums up Spurs. We got beat by Wolves at home, always throw a few dodgy games in to knock us


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			I disagree. It's not uncommon for professional and national teams to have people come and help inspire them.

Actual quote....

Question:
*"This is the sort of game Sir Alex would go in for mind games to get an advantage is that something you buy in to as a manager at all?"*

"I don't think Jurgen Klopp will read what I say," Solskjaer said. "I'm not gonna read what he says or what the players say, that's further down the line, I would think.
"But he would be welcome to have his talk to the players if he wanted to, the Gaffer, because we know how much it meant for him to overtake Liverpool. I think our players know what it means for everyone at Man United." Solskjaer did clarify United had 'no plans' for Ferguson to speak to the players."

The only embarrassing thing is 'professional' journalists who can't report properly and clowns on twitter reposting the bilge as fact.

Looking forward to tomorrow though, hope it's a cracker ðŸ‘[/QUOTE
Surprise surprise some idiots believing twatter instead of actually having half a brain themselves,total morons
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			Not at all, I think the transfer ban will be a blessing, itâ€™ll stop us making last minute panic buys for over priced dross and start playing the youngsters, Thursday night was a great example CHO, RLC Christensen and Ethan all playing and enjoying it and seemed to have a bond, linking up really well, we can easily build a new team from what we have available.

Obviously weâ€™ll be appealing, Iâ€™m not sure if that suspends things whilst the appeal process goes through, but it doesnâ€™t bother me, and no other club or their fans can have a pop, let them who cast the first stone........
		
Click to expand...

I think the problem first is Hazard - he appears to want out and does that affect his performances ? Looking at recent weeks I expect so , so is he going to leave in the summer ? Add in Willian as well 

Then itâ€™s the manager - Sarri is obviously not going to get a second season , any manager coming in of any sort of name will want to buy players so is it stick with Sarri or risk on someone else not a big name 

Then those players on loan - a good deal are on loan because they havenâ€™t performed - Morata , Batsuyai etc then others that are on loan at clubs in the Prem or Champ are not massively ripping up trees 

Also the decent young players at the club like Hudson seem to want out of the club , if Bayern are after Hudson is he going to stay when he looks at the way someone like Sancho is doing so well 

And finally the owner - he has spent a good decade spending lots of money wanting big players in to win the CL , what will he feel like at the moment with everything 

If you look at next season then the team could be 

Kepa- solid young GK 

Azpeclita ( spelling )
Zouma
Christensen
Emerson ? Zappacosta

Jorginho 
Barkley/Loftus Cheek
Kante

Pedro
Morata
Batsuyai ? 

Thatâ€™s if Hazard goes 
And if as it looks like no CL could it unsettle others like Kante who is prob you best and most consistent player 

Has those years of buying youth but not really giving them a consistent chance going to come back and hurt tbe club

Watching Hudson and the lad at Derby ( Mount ? ) I canâ€™t understand why Hudson doesnâ€™t play week in week out in one of those wide roles , same with players like Loftus Cheek 

Like you say it could be good for the future but it looks like a good deal amount of short term pain and itâ€™s how patient people are through that - especially when the fans have got used to success at the club


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			I disagree. It's not uncommon for professional and national teams to have people come and help inspire them.

Actual quote....

Question:
*"This is the sort of game Sir Alex would go in for mind games to get an advantage is that something you buy in to as a manager at all?"*

*"I don't think Jurgen Klopp will read what I say," Solskjaer said. "I'm not gonna read what he says or what the players say, that's further down the line, I would think.
"But he would be welcome to have his talk to the players if he wanted to, the Gaffer, because we know how much it meant for him to overtake Liverpool. I think our players know what it means for everyone at Man United." Solskjaer did clarify United had 'no plans' for Ferguson to speak to the players."*

The only embarrassing thing is 'professional' journalists who can't report properly and clowns on twitter reposting the bilge as fact.

Looking forward to tomorrow though, hope it's a cracker ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


Thatâ€™s exactly how it was on 5live yesterday when they reported his press conference - they didnâ€™t say Ferguson was going to give a teamtalk ? 

He also said something along the lines of â€œ there shouldnâ€™t be much for myself or Jurgen to save to motivate the players - if they need us to motivate them for this game then they shouldnâ€™t be playing for either team â€œ something along those lines . 

His press conferences have been very good , calm and measured with a smile


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2019)

Obviously Chelsea fans know best, but how fans of other clubs can write Sarri of is beyond me.

Heâ€™s in his first season, reached a final, could win it, still in the Europa League and 1 point off 4th, heâ€™s signed 2 players and took 1 on loan, everyone else heâ€™s inherited, there was no way on this planet he was going to win the PL this season with those players.

We know the owner has very little patience, but given the season City, LPool and Spurs are having, plus the resurrenge of Utd under Ole, Iâ€™d genuinely suggest a lot of teams outside a couple would happily take his results for a first season.

I also respect the Chelsea fans not liking his style of Football, but then again we kept getting told we should be happy with Allardyce.

Results wise, points per game, Sarri is doing better than both Pep and Klopp did in their first season.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Obviously Chelsea fans know best, but how fans of other clubs can write Sarri of is beyond me.

Heâ€™s in his first season, reached a final, could win it, still in the Europa League and 1 point off 4th, heâ€™s signed 2 players and took 1 on loan, everyone else heâ€™s inherited, there was no way on this planet he was going to win the PL this season with those players.

We know the owner has very little patience, but given the season City, LPool and Spurs are having, plus the resurrenge of Utd under Ole, Iâ€™d genuinely suggest a lot of teams outside a couple would happily take his results for a first season.

I also respect the Chelsea fans not liking his style of Football, but then again we kept getting told we should be happy with Allardyce.

Results wise, points per game, Sarri is doing better than both Pep and Klopp did in their first season.
		
Click to expand...

The points per game ratio looks better because of the good start. 
Heâ€™s pants.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 23, 2019)

I'd stick with Sarri. I think he has a great football philosophy, he may need to adjust some of his tactics, but he needs to be given time to do that. He's a very astute and smart manager when it comes to tactics and setting up a team, I think if Chelsea stick with him it'll pay dividends in the long run. He's not going to have it easy given the transfer ban, but I rate him very highly. Needs to be given time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd stick with Sarri. I think he has a great football philosophy, he may need to adjust some of his tactics, but he needs to be given time to do that. He's a very astute and smart manager when it comes to tactics and setting up a team, I think if Chelsea stick with him it'll pay dividends in the long run. He's not going to have it easy given the transfer ban, but I rate him very highly. Needs to be given time.
		
Click to expand...

I would question any manager who plays Jorginho over Kante in a defence midfield role , plays Alonso at Left back and Luiz as a CB in a two - I think the list quite long and anyone would question a manager who fails to adjust the system and it costs the club. Canâ€™t be that smart or astute.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Obviously Chelsea fans know best, but how fans of other clubs can write Sarri of is beyond me.

Heâ€™s in his first season, reached a final, could win it, still in the Europa League and 1 point off 4th, heâ€™s signed 2 players and took 1 on loan, everyone else heâ€™s inherited, there was no way on this planet he was going to win the PL this season with those players.

We know the owner has very little patience, but given the season City, LPool and Spurs are having, plus the resurrenge of Utd under Ole, Iâ€™d genuinely suggest a lot of teams outside a couple would happily take his results for a first season.

I also respect the Chelsea fans not liking his style of Football, but then again we kept getting told we should be happy with Allardyce.

Results wise, points per game, Sarri is doing better than both Pep and Klopp did in their first season.
		
Click to expand...

Any manager who plays the best defensive midfielder in the world as an attacking midfielder is clearly an idiot


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2019)

Fulham have now exited last chance saloon and the fans are getting ready to renew Championship rivalries. Spurs are gone from the title fight (if they were still really realistically in it). A Liverpool win tomorrow and I think the trophy heads to Merseyside.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Any manager who plays the best defensive midfielder in the world as an attacking midfielder is clearly an idiot
		
Click to expand...

How come we never heard these issues at the beginning of the season, understand Chelsea fans to wanting rid, but whose position would you rather be in?
People on here always moaning about managers not being given a chance etc


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 23, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			How come we never heard these issues at the beginning of the season, understand Chelsea fans to wanting rid, but whose position would you rather be in?
People on here always moaning about managers not being given a chance etc 

Click to expand...

Chelsea are a total of 14 points ahead of us.. with their players Iâ€™d expect them to be nearer 20-25 points ahead 

Best thing Chelsea can do is change manager. Sell hazard and use the youth to build something during the ban

For me hazard is one of the main bag eggs off the field


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Think Poch could be on the end of a big slapped wrist me finks
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe no one has picked up on this. Just seen it on Sky Sports and he and his assistant were pretty appalling. Both should get big fines and I'd go touchline bans as well, what are fines to these guys?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can't believe no one has picked up on this. Just seen it on Sky Sports and he and his assistant were pretty appalling. Both should get big fines and I'd go touchline bans as well, what are fines to these guys?
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099317153206071302
Itâ€™s really poor and you would hope a touchline ban 

Complaining about the corner for their first goal but didnâ€™t mind Rose stealing 15 yards for the throw in for their game


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can't believe no one has picked up on this. Just seen it on Sky Sports and he and his assistant were pretty appalling. Both should get big fines and I'd go touchline bans as well, what are fines to these guys?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s mike Dean tho ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2019)

Surely it depends on whether it goes in the referees report. If not, will the FA take action? I've seen plenty of managers do this before and not all seem to get punished


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Chelsea are a total of 14 points ahead of us.. with their players Iâ€™d expect them to be nearer 20-25 points ahead

Best thing Chelsea can do is change manager. Sell hazard and use the youth to build something during the ban

For me hazard is one of the main bag eggs off the field
		
Click to expand...

Why because of a ban do you think Abramovich will suddenly use youth, heâ€™s more likely to ride it out than change a habit of a lifetime!
Using youth means dropping some more of the 1st team and possibky creating more unrest.
Ban finishes, Abramovich buys again.
Itâ€™s a top 4 team, they expect instant results.

How on earth you can work out how many points another team is expected to be above your own is beyond me, so not sure how to answer it.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 23, 2019)

Leicester on the slide. Was never a 1-4 performance, but they gave up quickly and the players who have form for it are not playing for the manager again.

Hopefully they bounce back and win their next game, against another team on the slide, our friends from the South Coast.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fulham have now exited last chance saloon and the fans are getting ready to renew Championship rivalries. Spurs are gone from the title fight (if they were still really realistically in it). A Liverpool win tomorrow and I think the trophy heads to Merseyside.
		
Click to expand...

Do us a favour Homie, jib the septic peg  stuff off please palðŸ˜‰


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s exactly how it was on 5live yesterday when they reported his press conference - they didnâ€™t say Ferguson was going to give a teamtalk ? 

He also said something along the lines of â€œ there shouldnâ€™t be much for myself or Jurgen to save to motivate the players - if they need us to motivate them for this game then they shouldnâ€™t be playing for either team â€œ something along those lines . 

His press conferences have been very good , calm and measured with a smile
		
Click to expand...

Think both managers have been very respectful, probably a good thing as I think this one could be quite high octane!

Enjoy tomorrow.. whatever happens won't be the end of the world for either of us.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fulham have now exited last chance saloon and the fans are getting ready to renew Championship rivalries. Spurs are gone from the title fight (if they were still really realistically in it). A Liverpool win tomorrow and I think the trophy heads to Merseyside.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer. Will sleep a little better tonight after reading this ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fulham have now exited last chance saloon and the fans are getting ready to renew Championship rivalries. Spurs are gone from the title fight (if they were still really realistically in it). A Liverpool win tomorrow and I think the trophy heads to Merseyside.
		
Click to expand...

Al take that as a liverpool win. Thanks Homer. Joking aside. I would take a win for Utd and Chelsea tomorrow as a positive. Better still both Manc clubs.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can't believe no one has picked up on this. Just seen it on Sky Sports and he and his assistant were pretty appalling. Both should get big fines and I'd go touchline bans as well, what are fines to these guys?
		
Click to expand...

Thought assistant was a grade one twat.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Think both managers have been very respectful, probably a good thing as I think this one could be quite high octane!

Enjoy tomorrow.. whatever happens won't be the end of the world for either of us.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Huds ðŸ‘

Both managers don't seem to have a snidey streak to them and i dont think Klopp entertains mind games. 

A win for us tomorrow  doesn't win us the league and a defeat doesn't lose us the league neither, the latter just adds another obstacle in our last 11 games.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099317153206071302
Itâ€™s really poor and you would hope a touchline ban 

Complaining about the corner for their first goal but didnâ€™t mind Rose stealing 15 yards for the throw in for their game
		
Click to expand...

When Poch comes back for a second nibble heâ€™s quite confrontational, so much so, the linesman puts himself between Poch & Dean, that has to go into the refs report or the FA act upon.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not being a dick but I always thought you had to move your arm to the ball.
If your arm is by your side and you donâ€™t move it but move your body to block the ball .
I canâ€™t get past ball to hand, if that is still a term in modern football.
Just think it was a bit harsh but it wasnâ€™t that important.
But if we lost the CL final to that I would not be happy.
		
Click to expand...

No, for the last 10 years or so you can give a pen away for having your hands in an unnatural position (normally given as above your head, but also other instances).

Other handballs can be given for leaving your arm in position that can block a shot, which is why you see a lot of full backs with their hands behind their backs sometimes when closing wingers down.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			You wonâ€™t because you will be nowhere near the final.
		
Click to expand...

Incisive.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			When Poch comes back for a second nibble heâ€™s quite confrontational, so much so, the linesman puts himself between Poch & Dean, that has to go into the refs report or the FA act upon.
		
Click to expand...

The FA dont need a match report, that is disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 23, 2019)

i did say as soon as it happened it was naughty. If Klopp has had a decent fine Poch could find himself shopping in aldi next week instead of Waitrose. That said he said said he was outta order. Personally u like a bit of passion ala pep Klopp and poch


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			i did say as soon as it happened it was naughty. If Klopp has had a decent fine Poch could find himself shopping in aldi next week instead of Waitrose. That said he said said he was outta order. Personally u like a bit of passion ala pep Klopp and poch
		
Click to expand...

There's passion and there's overstepping the mark  like Pochettino did today.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2019)

Handbags thatâ€™s all it was. 

People love a drama ðŸ˜³


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 24, 2019)

This is not an easy type....

Good article from Sourpuss in today's Times about the game later

http://beta.thetimes.co.uk/article/32417216-378c-11e9-83b1-70570211a34e

Will have to go have another shower now to wash the shame off!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 24, 2019)

No surprise I suppose...

Puel gone!   Justified?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2019)

McTominay and Lukaku. Hmmmph.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			No surprise I suppose...

Puel gone!   Justified?
		
Click to expand...

He didn't seem to have the love of the fans. Always going to be tough when that is the case. Who gets the job will be interesting,  it's a good job to get and they are not a club fighting relegation so no fire fighter required.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2019)

Why is seemingly everyone injured?


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Why is seemingly everyone injured?
		
Click to expand...

The electronic board is getting more action than the keepers


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hopefully the magic sponge is effective at half time. 

Strange decision to bring lingaard on in first place.


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Strange that a fully fit Sanchez canâ€™t get ahead of a half fit, and now crocked, Lingard.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, for the last 10 years or so you can give a pen away for having your hands in an unnatural position (normally given as above your head, but also other instances).

Other handballs can be given for leaving your arm in position that can block a shot, which is why you see a lot of full backs with their hands behind their backs sometimes when closing wingers down.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know but his arms by his side thatâ€™s not unnatural.
Posh poor decision is my take still!
Canâ€™t see me seeing it any other way
Your arms are not in an unnatural position when they are by your side.
We will have to agree to disagree.
Good job us two are not doing the VAR!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2019)

Piece said:



			Strange that a fully fit Sanchez canâ€™t get ahead of a half fit, and now crocked, Lingard.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thatâ€™s a poor decision from the manager to bring a half fit player on in a game like this.
Especially with Rashford struggling.
Just shows he dosnt rate Sanchez.

We need a bit of composure up front 
Final ball isnâ€™t there again .
Hope it improves second half.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 24, 2019)

Never be a better chance for Liverpool to prove their worth, Man U are there for the taking


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Never be a better chance for Liverpool to prove their worth, Man U are there for the taking
		
Click to expand...

Good to see them back to being bad again ðŸ¤£. It's a poor match for the neutral.  Too much tension?


----------



## User62651 (Feb 24, 2019)

Boy made me pay Â£9 for a day sky sports pass on nowtv app. Told him it'd be a draw this game but i expected more tbh, very poor watch. Liverpool go back top though.
Hoping chelsea man city is better.


----------



## Jensen (Feb 24, 2019)

Well at least Jamie Carragher won't be spitting at any mancs this year ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2019)

Well no real surprise that it ended up being a damp squib - just looked too nervous and far too much tension within both teams. Take the point and hope they do us a favour when they play City. 

Some very strange choices from both managers today


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2019)

Never known so many people wanting UTD to win a game ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2019)

Souness. 

What a prat.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Souness.

What a prat.
		
Click to expand...

Grade A knob.


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Perhaps Liverpool were saving themselves for the much harder game on Weds?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2019)

Liverpool were awful today. Canâ€™t see them winning the league if they have many more performances like that.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2019)

seems to have gone unnoticed that Arsenal were the only top 6 team to win in the league this weekend and up to 4th


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Are Chelsea fans boycotting the final cos itâ€™s at spursâ€™ ground?


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

False 9 against a ravaging machine on a run, another stupid decision that will drive Hazard away, get this tosspot out of my club ðŸ˜¡


----------



## sam85 (Feb 24, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Not for me. As good as he is I'd put Alonso ahead of him.
		
Click to expand...

Got this one a bit wrong didn't I ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2019)

It was always going to be a tight game especially when Firmino,Salah and Mane getting injured early on.

Are injuries made us play different and think we were happy with a draw.
Hope moving forward our injuries will not effect us too much in the league.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well no real surprise that it ended up being a damp squib - just looked too nervous and far too much tension within both teams. Take the point and hope they do us a favour when they play City. 

Some very strange choices from both managers today
		
Click to expand...

Seemed like both sides were more interested in not losing rather than trying to win the game . Feels like an oppurtunity missed for Liverpool to put down a real marker in the title race.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 24, 2019)

Disappointing game for the neutral here so far. Almost feels like an attack vs defence training game for city. Best thing that could happen is Chelsea score first.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Seemed like both sides were more interested in not losing rather than trying to win the game . Feels like an oppurtunity missed for Liverpool to put down a real marker in the title race.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re not going to win games with only 1 shot on target, especially when I think Utd were there for the taking today. 

If we were playing better Iâ€™d say it was the perfect result for us, the game in hand puts us back in 4th, but every game is a nervous lottery, I didnâ€™t think weâ€™d see a false 9 again, but hey ho...


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			Youâ€™re not going to win games with only 1 shot on target, especially when I think Utd were there for the taking today.

If we were playing better Iâ€™d say it was the perfect result for us, the game in hand puts us back in 4th, but every game is a nervous lottery, I didnâ€™t think weâ€™d see a false 9 again, but hey ho...
		
Click to expand...

ahem you need to score 3 goals in that game in hand to be back in 4th


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

I nodded off in that first half.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			ahem you need to score 3 goals in that game in hand to be back in 4th 

Click to expand...

Brighton at home, normally Iâ€™d be confident of such a score line, weâ€™d probably score 3 and concede 4 ðŸ˜³


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

No goals conceded, can we wave our flags and celebrate ðŸ¤” 

Been practicing our pens, just another 75 mins to grind out ðŸ˜œ


----------



## sam85 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			Youâ€™re not going to win games with only 1 shot on target, especially when I think Utd were there for the taking today. 

If we were playing better Iâ€™d say it was the perfect result for us, the game in hand puts us back in 4th, but every game is a nervous lottery, I didnâ€™t think weâ€™d see a false 9 again, but hey ho...
		
Click to expand...

I was disappointed with Liverpool today, is it nerves? Thought salah was poor but was still surprised to see him subbed off.  To my mind you keep your best player on the pitch, if there's one player in that Liverpool side who can score a goal from nothing it's salah


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Disappointing game for the neutral here so far. Almost feels like an attack vs defence training game for city. Best thing that could happen is Chelsea score first.
		
Click to expand...

How would that make it a different game bro, surely you need city to score first to make Chelsea come out??


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Oh an Liverpool wer shite today. Utd there for the taking, but they looked far more dangerous. 

1 clear tho at this stage is sound ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## sam85 (Feb 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			How would that make it a different game bro, surely you need city to score first to make Chelsea come out??
		
Click to expand...

Not sure there is much Chelsea can do to be honest. Just feels like city are still in first gear and it's only a matter of time. If Chelsea come out and have a go there's every chance city could give them another hiding.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			How would that make it a different game bro, surely you need city to score first to make Chelsea come out??
		
Click to expand...

If City score we canâ€™t come out with a false 9, Hazard is coming to get the ball and thereâ€™s nobody in the box, itâ€™s a terrible formation and tactic! 

Weâ€™ll implode if they score first, we canâ€™t react unless Sarri makes immediate tactical changes, and weâ€™ve never seen him do that, yet?


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			Brighton at home, normally Iâ€™d be confident of such a score line, weâ€™d probably score 3 and concede 4 ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

didnt think you liked the south coast after Bournemouth


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Not sure there is much Chelsea can do to be honest. Just feels like city are still in first gear and it's only a matter of time. If Chelsea come out and have a go there's every chance city could give them another hiding.
		
Click to expand...

I think he went with a game plan to be a bit more solid but injuries distupted things

First losing Firmino was key - he can open things and he should have been replaced by Shaqiri

Then the UTD subs changed their game plan and made them sit deeper and with our line up including Milner at right back just didnâ€™t offer enough 

And then it just got really poor 

I would have kept TAA in and also kept Keita in - both would have offered far more 

And yep some nerves as well

But 1 point ahead with the games to go - itâ€™s going to be tight thatâ€™s for sure


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Oh an Liverpool wer shite today. Utd there for the taking, but they looked far more dangerous.

1 clear tho at this stage is sound ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

That sounds more like hope than positivity to me. 

City have had their blip, they are on a good run of form and â€˜couldâ€™ go unbeaten the rest of the season. Liverpool however, as shown today canâ€™t and wonâ€™t go the season unbeaten so that 1 point is nothing now and will soon be absorbed. If it was 5 or more points you could possibly grind it out, but I canâ€™t see past City now seeing it out.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			didnt think you liked the south coast after Bournemouth 

Click to expand...

We donâ€™t, good job itâ€™s at the Bridge ðŸ˜‰


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			If City score we canâ€™t come out with a false 9, Hazard is coming to get the ball and thereâ€™s nobody in the box, itâ€™s a terrible formation and tactic!

Weâ€™ll implode if they score first, we canâ€™t react unless Sarri makes immediate tactical changes, and weâ€™ve never seen him do that, yet?
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t his 1st change the Barkley/Kovacic or Kovacic/Barkley one depending on who he started


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2019)

To many simple balls we gave away.
We still canâ€™t open a team up When they sit back.
They looked more like scoring than us.
Rashford did more than Mane and Salah put together and he was hurt.
Not a disaster but we wonâ€™t get a better chance to win at OT.
Very poor game the football was awful.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 24, 2019)

Officials get a lot of stick on here and often it's deserved but they've made 2 great decisions with the 2 disallowed goals today


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Isnâ€™t his 1st change the Barkley/Kovacic or Kovacic/Barkley one depending on who he started
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but if we need goals heâ€™ll swap a defender for a defender first ðŸ˜³


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			Yes, but if we need goals heâ€™ll swap a defender for a defender first ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

I did read about that trick a couple of weeks ago


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			That sounds more like hope than positivity to me.

City have had their blip, they are on a good run of form and â€˜couldâ€™ go unbeaten the rest of the season. Liverpool however, as shown today canâ€™t and wonâ€™t go the season unbeaten so that 1 point is nothing now and will soon be absorbed. If it was 5 or more points you could possibly grind it out, but I canâ€™t see past City now seeing it out.
		
Click to expand...

How did Liverpool show today that we wonâ€™t go unbeaten? 

It doesnâ€™t matter what it sounds like, 1 of the hard 1s out the way an still top


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2019)

sam85 said:



			I was disappointed with Liverpool today, is it nerves? Thought salah was poor but was still surprised to see him subbed off.  To my mind you keep your best player on the pitch, if there's one player in that Liverpool side who can score a goal from nothing it's salah
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s been like that for a while though.
He has scored goals but I canâ€™t remember the last really good game heâ€™s played.
He looks to me he is worried about his injury.
Heâ€™s slow and on his heels to much.
He couldnâ€™t tackle a wet paper bag at the moment.
He closes down but wonâ€™t tackle anybody .
Just hope he gets it back soon as we need him on top form.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2019)

This Sunday isn't very 'super' so far ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This Sunday isn't very 'super' so far ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´.
		
Click to expand...

Double like ðŸ¤£


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			How did Liverpool show today that we wonâ€™t go unbeaten?
		
Click to expand...

1 shot on target wonâ€™t win you games.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

Come on CHO ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			1 shot on target wonâ€™t win you games.
		
Click to expand...

Technically you don't need to win games to remain undefeated..... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Iâ€™ll bet you as much as you want (up to a 1er ðŸ¤£) we have more than 1 shot on target in every prem game we have left


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Come on Chelsea!


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™ll bet you as much as you want (up to a 1er ðŸ¤£) we have more than 1 shot on target in every prem game we have left
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Iâ€™m not in a position any more to bet like I used to, Iâ€™ve a dog to support ðŸ¶


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2019)

Whatever the Chelsea/City result today and wether Sarri keeps his job,he has galvanised his squad and turned a 6-0 loss around.
Hazard immense up front,but of course people on here know more


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2019)

Souness has embarrassed himself today. Makes a ridiculous claim then gets aggressive with the host. Itâ€™s fair that heâ€™s passionate about the game but heâ€™s made himself look foolish.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Souness has embarrassed himself today. Makes a ridiculous claim then gets aggressive with the host. Itâ€™s fair that heâ€™s passionate about the game but heâ€™s made himself look foolish.
		
Click to expand...

Not again,absolute twot


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Whatever the Chelsea/City result today and wether Sarri keeps his job,he has galvanised his squad and turned a 6-0 loss around.
Hazard immense up front,but of course people on here know more 

Click to expand...

Hazard is immense because heâ€™s having to come for the ball and is almost playing his No10 role but as a false 9, heâ€™s got nobody to lay it off to when he breaks away and has to hold it up whilst waiting for the midfield, heâ€™s having to go it alone far too often, it looks great but thereâ€™s no finished product?


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Souness has embarrassed himself today. Makes a ridiculous claim then gets aggressive with the host. Itâ€™s fair that heâ€™s passionate about the game but heâ€™s made himself look foolish.
		
Click to expand...

What's he done now?
I'm just trying to catch up with today's football.
It looks like United have been hit with a few more injuries today.


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Kante has been excellent today.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

Itâ€™s a much improved 2nd half by Chelsea, weâ€™re showing a bit of spirit, and with RLC coming on Sarri is mixing it up a bit. 

Weâ€™ve definitely got a spring in our step.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

Not the best performance today but we never lost our game in hand and back on top. 

Klopp got his subs wrong but the players need to take responsibility for a lacklustre performance.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 24, 2019)

Think I'll go back to being an avid reader of this thread rather than a poster. Couldn't of got it more wrong here, Chelsea been fantastic second half.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			Hazard is immense because heâ€™s having to come for the ball and is almost playing his No10 role but as a false 9, heâ€™s got nobody to lay it off to when he breaks away and has to hold it up whilst waiting for the midfield, heâ€™s having to go it alone far too often, it looks great but thereâ€™s no finished product?
		
Click to expand...

Your not 6-0 down though.
Letâ€™s be honest every Chelsea fan was expecting a hiding if they are honest


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

I wonder if City are now more nervous than us, after giving us a hiding recently, was there an air of expectancy from their players, but now the tables have turned? 

Thatâ€™s level for meðŸ˜¡


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hope fernandihos injurys not a bad un ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 24, 2019)

So Sarri does have a plan B. ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

Pep in the middle of a huddle motivating his players talking tactics, Sarri nowhere to be seen so Luiz is having to do the honours ðŸ˜³


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2019)

Itâ€™s a point we have made for a while City are not that good if you have a go at them!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			What's he done now?
I'm just trying to catch up with today's football.
It looks like United have been hit with a few more injuries today.
		
Click to expand...

His usual aggressive manner to Co hosts. Having a pop for I think it was Vidic. For looking at him!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Player v manager wow


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2019)

yep Sarri definitely not in charge haha


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Never seen that before. Chelsea keeper refusing to be subbed, against wishes of manager!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2019)

That is farcical with the keeper refusing to go off. Never seen it before and clearly shows Sarri has no control at the club or in the dressing room. I think he'll go tomorrow. Whther he walks or is sacked remains to be seen. If it was me and I was manager (and stayed) the keeper would never play for me again


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2019)

Just proves whoâ€™s got the power these days.
Shocking from the keeper.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

If you canâ€™t control your players, and allow them to overrule a managers sub decision, well the player has no respect for manager and I canâ€™t belueve Sarri backed down ðŸ˜³


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			His usual aggressive manner to Co hosts. Having a pop for I think it was Vidic. For looking at him!
		
Click to expand...

Was the host he had a pop @


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Disrespectful to the manager, to the sub keeper, the players and the club.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2019)

Does the keeper know its sarris last game.


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish gonna be an even bigger Jorginho fan now lol


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

And I knew heâ€™d do that again, heâ€™s a complete ball bag Jorginho.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Was the host he had a pop @
		
Click to expand...

Ah right. I had kids with me and thought the first remark was at Vidic before being frosty with host.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

All the effort and work put in by Chelsea players and staff today is going to be overlooked by the keepers behaviour.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

When itâ€™s not your day, itâ€™s not your day ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2019)

If Sarri gets sacked, if I was the new manager Iâ€™d drop Kepa from the match day squad immediately.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2019)

After Agueros pen he will wish he went off.

Great pen by Sterling.
Well done City.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll see Kepa in goal for the rest of the season if Sarri gets his way ðŸ¤”


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Donâ€™t expect Kepa to be in goal for the next game.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll see Kepa in goal for the rest of the season if Sarri gets his way ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

He didnâ€™t look very happy with Zola


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 24, 2019)

Well done City thatâ€™s the first trophy purchased for the season. Just another 3 to go.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Total disgrace that to cfc


----------



## Captainron (Feb 24, 2019)

Why is everyone getting so excited about this tin pot rubbish trophy?


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

Huge controversy that will overshadow the result, there werenâ€™t any friggin flags ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2019)

Disgraceful behaviour from Kepa, the disrespect not only to Sarri but to Caballero is something Iâ€™ve never seen before. Iâ€™d be dropping him indefinitely for that. He should have saved Agueroâ€™s poor pen as well, not gonna be a popular lad!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			His usual aggressive manner to Co hosts. Having a pop for I think it was Vidic. For looking at him!
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t, Dave Jones laughed/smirked as he was giving his opinion after Jones had asked him. 

Overreaction again.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Player v manager wow
		
Click to expand...

Nothing new at Chelsea in recent history.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 24, 2019)

If I was Sarri Iâ€™d of taken off one of the outfielders for the bench keeper and said to kepa your now not in goal. Jog on


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Disgraceful behaviour from Kepa, the disrespect not only to Sarri but to Caballero is something Iâ€™ve never seen before. Iâ€™d be dropping him indefinitely for that. He should have saved Agueroâ€™s poor pen as well, not gonna be a popular lad!
		
Click to expand...

In fairness to Kepa, Sarri was only subbing him because he thought he was injured and Kepa did signal to say he was ok to carry on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			In fairness to Kepa, Sarri was only subbing him because he thought he was injured and Kepa did signal to say he was ok to carry on.
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but surely at whatever level you play, injured or not, if a manager makes a decision to sub you, you grit your teeth and accept it and come off. You don't like it but you accept it. I think this simply sends wrong messages to the Chelsea fan and does nothing for the manager's position


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			In fairness to Kepa, Sarri was only subbing him because he thought he was injured and Kepa did signal to say he was ok to carry on.
		
Click to expand...

But if the manager decides he doesnâ€™t want to take the risk and keep him on, then the player should come off. Simple.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Nothing new at Chelsea in recent history.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing new in football unfortunately.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2019)

Lacking leaders on the pitch, wouldnâ€™t have happened with JT as captain.

Whether the player thinks heâ€™s ok, the decision was made, totally disrespectful to the mgr, club and Willy.


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2019)

Kepa should never be allowed to play for Chelsea again.
He's an utter disgrace.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			But if the manager decides he doesnâ€™t want to take the risk and keep him on, then the player should come off. Simple.
		
Click to expand...

If it was tactical Iâ€™d agree. 

The manager is only surmising, Kepa didnâ€™t have no treatment.

Letâ€™s remember itâ€™s the dying seconds of ET in a cup final, no player wants to go off.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get that, but surely at whatever level you play, injured or not, if a manager makes a decision to sub you, you grit your teeth and accept it and come off. You don't like it but you accept it. I think this simply sends wrong messages to the Chelsea fan and does nothing for the manager's position
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s happened plenty of times when a manager has a player ready to ccome on only for the injured player to say heâ€™s ok and runs it off. 

Overreaction for me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It wasnâ€™t, Dave Jones laughed/smirked as he was giving his opinion after Jones had asked him.

Overreaction again.
		
Click to expand...

Mate Souness had a pop, just because Jones took it in his stride, doesn't make Souness less of a plank.

He's done it a few times this year, if someone disagrees with him, he won't debate he will moan and make snide comments. Just like today when he finished.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Mate Souness had a pop, just because Jones took it in his stride, doesn't make Souness less of a plank.

He's done it a few times this year, if someone disagrees with him, he won't debate he will moan and make snide comments. Just like today when he finished.
		
Click to expand...

Should get him & Roy Keane in the studio together.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2019)

Just seen ITV4 have live La Liga on. I thought Sky had the rights. No problem as I'm not overly fussed on Levante v Real Madrid but didn't realise ITV had bought any La Liga contracts


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			If it was tactical Iâ€™d agree.

The manager is only surmising, Kepa didnâ€™t have no treatment.

Letâ€™s remember itâ€™s the dying seconds of ET in a cup final, no player wants to go off.
		
Click to expand...

Kepa did have treatment, he pulled up after the save from Aquero and the physio came on, I thought it looked like cramp, Sarri then got Cabellero ready and then Kepa kicked off.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just seen ITV4 have live La Liga on. I thought Sky had the rights. No problem as I'm not overly fussed on Levante v Real Madrid but didn't realise ITV had bought any La Liga contracts
		
Click to expand...

1 game per week until the end of the season, announced midweek.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Kepa did have treatment, he pulled up after the save from Aquero and the physio came on, I thought it looked like cramp, Sarri then got Cabellero ready and then Kepa kicked off.
		
Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t that a few minutes before he went down last? Surely the physio has told him itâ€™s only cramp?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			1 game per week until the end of the season, announced midweek.
		
Click to expand...

Must have missed that. Thanks for that. Do you think they'll try for the same all of next season, or try for more? Was that in the announcement?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			1 game per week until the end of the season, announced midweek.
		
Click to expand...

2nd Choice game each week apparently, which meant their tweet of "welcome back El Classico" is a little bit misleading to say the least. Unless Sevilla V Levante is apparently a bigger game than Madrid v Barca.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Wasnâ€™t that a few minutes before he went down last? Surely the physio has told him itâ€™s only cramp?
		
Click to expand...

Hereâ€™s Sarriâ€™s post match comment:

"You have to speak about football, we played a very good match - there was a misunderstanding because I thought the goalkeeper had cramp so was unable to carry on for penalties but that wasn't the case.
"I needed only to return to be quiet - as I said, the keeper understood I asked for the change for the injury but he didn't need to come off.
"I realised only afterwards when the doctor came back to the bench - I only need to talk to him afterwards to clarify the situation nothing else."

So the Physio was still walking back from behind the goal when Sarri made his decision.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Mate Souness had a pop, just because Jones took it in his stride, doesn't make Souness less of a plank.

He's done it a few times this year, if someone disagrees with him, he won't debate he will moan and make snide comments. Just like today when he finished.
		
Click to expand...

Jones has asked him a question then as Souness is replying he starts laughing/smirking because what heâ€™s saying doesnâ€™t go along with skyâ€™s agenda. Jones is showing Souness no respect in that instance, at least let him finish what he was actually saying.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2019)

Heard it all on the radio and just seen it - not great from the GK , was that a young lad not wanting to come off in a final or someone showing a manager has lost the players , by all account Sarri nearly got it right today and when a player does that to you then you got to feel sorry for him. Will Sarri walk now and will he now dump the player in the reserves


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Hereâ€™s Sarriâ€™s post match comment:

"You have to speak about football, we played a very good match - there was a misunderstanding because I thought the goalkeeper had cramp so was unable to carry on for penalties but that wasn't the case.
"I needed only to return to be quiet - as I said, the keeper understood I asked for the change for the injury but he didn't need to come off.
"I realised only afterwards when the doctor came back to the bench - I only need to talk to him afterwards to clarify the situation nothing else."

So the Physio was still walking back from behind the goal when Sarri made his decision.
		
Click to expand...

So its a breakdown in communication and Kepa isnâ€™t really the villain people are making him out to be?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Jones has asked him a question then as Souness is replying he starts laughing/smirking because what heâ€™s saying doesnâ€™t go along with *skyâ€™s agenda*. Jones is showing Souness no respect in that instance, at least let him finish what he was actually saying.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much everyone agreed that Liverpool missed a trick today. Not just Sky.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			So its a breakdown in communication and Kepa isnâ€™t really the villain people are making him out to be?
		
Click to expand...

At the least Kepa should of gone to the sideline and explained, the game was stopped, to stand on the pitch and flatout refuse was embarrassing for everyone.
Or is Sarri being the diplomat with his comments.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			So its a breakdown in communication and Kepa isnâ€™t really the villain people are making him out to be?
		
Click to expand...

What was the captain doing or the other players or did they leave him just stood there ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Pretty much everyone agreed that Liverpool missed a trick today. Not just Sky.
		
Click to expand...

If my memory serves me right, at that time  Souness was saying that a draw isnâ€™t a bad result away at OT.

It seems Liverpool HAD to make a statement today, I think itâ€™s media claptrap for overhyping the â€œproductâ€.

Yes we were poor in the final 3rd and never created enough against a Yernited side that suffered with injuries but not winning today isnâ€™t the be all and end all.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What was the captain doing or the other players or did they leave him just stood there ?
		
Click to expand...

Standing watching though Luiz did come over too him and whispered something to him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			At the least Kepa should of gone to the sideline and explained, the game was stopped, to stand on the pitch and flatout refuse was embarrassing for everyone.
Or is Sarri being the diplomat with his comments.
		
Click to expand...

Kepa waved and put thumbs up as if to say Iâ€™m ok to carry on, surely that shouldâ€™ve been sufficient.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2019)

I thought the United v Liverpool was poor. Can't really blame United and Solskjaer did what he could with the injuries and the substitutions but had no cards to play to influence the game late on. Liverpool still don't seem capable of finding that pass in the final third like they were. Is that nerves? Are sides working out how to negate them better? Still think with their run in it's Liverpool's to lose.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Kepa waved and put thumbs up as if to say Iâ€™m ok to carry on, surely that shouldâ€™ve been sufficient.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not his decision though, thatâ€™s why he should of gone to the sideline, even if itâ€™s cramp and you run it off, it can come back instantly and Sarri looked like he didnâ€™t want to take the chance.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			If my memory serves me right, at that time  Souness was saying that a draw isnâ€™t a bad result away at OT.

It seems Liverpool HAD to make a statement today, I think itâ€™s media claptrap for overhyping the â€œproductâ€.

Yes we were poor in the final 3rd and never created enough against a Yernited side that suffered with injuries but not winning today isnâ€™t the be all and end all.
		
Click to expand...

I agree the game isn't the last word on your challenge. We all know Sky will wan't to keep it appearing as exciting as possible. My only thing i disagree with is his demeanour, like i say, i only caught the back of it, so in this instance he may well of been a little justified, but it won't change my opinion of him as a pundit as he carried on grumbling after. It's not like he's never cut across a colleague mid sentence. 

All that said, i think Carra was spot on. At half I expected you to come out and have a real go.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Kepa waved and put thumbs up as if to say Iâ€™m ok to carry on, surely that shouldâ€™ve been sufficient.
		
Click to expand...

This for me^^^

Canâ€™t understand why Sarri didnâ€™t just say:
ok cancel the sub,heâ€™s Ok to carry onðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I thought the United v Liverpool was poor. Can't really blame United and Solskjaer did what he could with the injuries and the substitutions but had no cards to play to influence the game late on. *Liverpool still don't seem capable of finding that pass in the final third like they were*. Is that nerves? Are sides working out how to negate them better? Still think with their run in it's Liverpool's to lose.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t a classic, it was very stop start in the 1st half with the 4 injuries unsettled the game.

I think the last couple of results have been the blip and hopefully weâ€™ve got 2 games to respond quickly next week.

I donâ€™t think itâ€™s nerves, Mane and Salah weâ€™re both poor, Sturridge was the wrong substitution at the time. 

Nothing was won or lost with that result today  though if we match or better Cityâ€™s results we win the league.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree the game isn't the last word on your challenge. We all know Sky will wan't to keep it appearing as exciting as possible. *My only thing i disagree with is his demeanour, like i say*, i only caught the back of it, so in this instance he may well of been a little justified, but it won't change my opinion of him as a pundit as he carried on grumbling after. It's not like he's never cut across a colleague mid sentence.

All that said, i think Carra was spot on. At half I expected you to come out and have a real go.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t forget, Souness is old school. Iâ€™m not a fan of Souness as a man.

I did too. I wouldâ€™ve liked to have seen us put a few past them in the 2nd half and a win comfortably but donâ€™t forget we didnâ€™t have to win today. Remember all the know allâ€™s after Chelsea game under Rodgers telling us we never had to win that day, why didnâ€™t we just see the game out etc.

Ok thereâ€™s a few more games to go than what there was that season but nevertheless.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not his decision though, thatâ€™s why he should of gone to the sideline, even if itâ€™s cramp and you run it off, it can come back instantly and Sarri looked like he didnâ€™t want to take the chance.
		
Click to expand...

Its a cup final, heâ€™s only being subbed because the manager â€œthinksâ€ he cant carry on. Iâ€™d be questioning why the physio isnâ€™t reporting back to the manager quicker.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Donâ€™t forget, Souness is old school. Iâ€™m not a fan of Souness as a man.

I did too. I wouldâ€™ve liked to have seen us put a few past them in the 2nd half and a win comfortably but donâ€™t forget we didnâ€™t have to win today. *Remember all the know allâ€™s after Chelsea game under Rodgers telling us we never had to win that day, why didnâ€™t we just see the game out etc.*

Ok thereâ€™s a few more games to go than what there was that season but nevertheless.
		
Click to expand...

I think you were more sensible today, should you have wanted to win? Yes, but not at the risk of a loss. 
He is the same as Joe Jordan on the bench at Pompey, trying to be the men they were lol

I'm hoping that your front guys fire soon, as they're been good to watch for 18 months. Not sure if it's pressure or a blip. Or simply the fact you've simply played two decent teams and can't hammer em all!


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			2nd Choice game each week apparently, which meant their tweet of "welcome back El Classico" is a little bit misleading to say the least. Unless Sevilla V Levante is apparently a bigger game than Madrid v Barca.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Premier Sports have first dibs.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Its a cup final, heâ€™s only being subbed because the manager â€œthinksâ€ he cant carry on. Iâ€™d be questioning why the physio isnâ€™t reporting back to the manager quicker.
		
Click to expand...

It was the 2nd time heâ€™d gone down with cramp, Sarri and Zola were going mental on the side, what youâ€™re saying is valid, but at the end of the day itâ€™s Sarriâ€™s decision and the whole episode was embarrassing.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think you were more sensible today, should you have wanted to win? Yes, but not at the risk of a loss.
He is the same as Joe Jordan on the bench at Pompey, trying to be the men they were lol

I'm hoping that your front guys fire soon, as they're been good to watch for 18 months. Not sure if it's pressure or a blip. *Or simply the fact you've simply played two decent teams and can't hammer em all!*

Click to expand...

Possibly a bit of both, though Iâ€™ve never seen Mane play that bad in a red/grey shirt. 

I think we definitely tried to win, we just never had the patience/composure in the final 3rd and Yernited defended very well tbf.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			It was the 2nd time heâ€™d gone down with cramp, Sarri and Zola were going mental on the side, what youâ€™re saying is valid, but at the end of the day itâ€™s Sarriâ€™s decision and the whole episode was embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Probably shows what the players think of Sarri. 
Imagine if This happened to Pep or Klopp. 
I reckon theyâ€™d have dragged him off the pitch.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			It was the 2nd time heâ€™d gone down with cramp, Sarri and Zola were going mental on the side, what youâ€™re saying is valid, but at the end of the day itâ€™s Sarriâ€™s decision and the whole episode was embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever had cramp?? It can come and go in seconds. 

The only embarrassment  is the knee jerk overreaction to Chelseaâ€™s lack of communication between the physio and manager.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			Lacking leaders on the pitch, wouldnâ€™t have happened with JT as captain.

Whether the player thinks heâ€™s ok, the decision was made, totally disrespectful to the mgr, club and Willy.
		
Click to expand...

Technically it wasnâ€™t ,
The FO never put the numbers up.
Thatâ€™s what Sarri should have told him to do , so keeper canâ€™t come off until his number is on the board.
Very poor from Sarri backing down he should have taken control and told fourth official to put numbers up.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Hereâ€™s Sarriâ€™s post match comment:

"You have to speak about football, we played a very good match - there was a misunderstanding because I thought the goalkeeper had cramp so was unable to carry on for penalties but that wasn't the case.
"I needed only to return to be quiet - as I said, the keeper understood I asked for the change for the injury but he didn't need to come off.
"I realised only afterwards when the doctor came back to the bench - I only need to talk to him afterwards to clarify the situation nothing else."

So the Physio was still walking back from behind the goal when Sarri made his decision.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s talking rubbish,nobody reacts like him to the story heâ€™s made up.


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you ever had cramp?? It can come and go in seconds.

The only embarrassment  is the knee jerk overreaction to Chelseaâ€™s lack of communication between the physio and manager.
		
Click to expand...

Sarri clarified later that it wasnâ€™t cramp. It was â€˜another physical problemâ€™ he said. Who knows what that really means.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you ever had cramp?? It can come and go in seconds.

The only embarrassment  is the knee jerk overreaction to Chelseaâ€™s lack of communication between the physio and manager.
		
Click to expand...

No, sorry mate, no one is talking about the Chelsea managements behaviour, the headlines and talk is all about Kepa.

Thatâ€™s the point about the cramp, couple of minutes to go, heâ€™d gone down twice and Sarri probably didnâ€™t want him having a 3rd bout after the 1st or 2nd pen and then have him standing there hobbling.
Fresh keeper, no issues.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No, sorry mate, *no one is talking about the Chelsea managements behaviour,* the headlines and talk is all about Kepa.

Thatâ€™s the point about the cramp, couple of minutes to go, heâ€™d gone down twice and Sarri probably didnâ€™t want him having a 3rd bout after the 1st or 2nd pen and then have him standing there hobbling.
Fresh keeper, no issues.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the media hanging out Kepa to dry.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Exactly the media hanging out Kepa to dry.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, sorry mate, there was only one person acting unprofessional in that incident today. 

You are, genuinely, the only person Iâ€™ve seen or heard defend Kepaâ€™s actions today. Itâ€™s irrelevant how Kepa felt, the 4th Official held up the board with his number on and he should of walked off.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Nah, sorry mate, there was only one person acting unprofessional in that incident today.

You are, genuinely, the only person Iâ€™ve seen or heard defend Kepaâ€™s actions today. Itâ€™s irrelevant how Kepa felt, the 4th Official held up the board with his number on and he should of walked off.
		
Click to expand...

Believe it or not, footballers are not robots, they are humanâ€™s. Thereâ€™s a lot of emotion in a cup final, letâ€™s just use a little bit of common sense for once and look at the bigger picture. 

I wonâ€™t change my opinion on Kepa, itâ€™s how I see that situation.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Believe it or not, footballers are not robots, they are humanâ€™s. Thereâ€™s a lot of emotion in a cup final, letâ€™s just use a little bit of common sense for once and look at the bigger picture.

I wonâ€™t change my opinion on Kepa, itâ€™s how I see that situation.
		
Click to expand...

I get that, but heâ€™s still part of a team and the manager is the one who ultimately takes responsibility.

You wouldnâ€™t expect or accept that behaviour from any of your players, I certainly wouldnâ€™t at Everton.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Believe it or not, footballers are not robots, they are humanâ€™s. Thereâ€™s a lot of emotion in a cup final, letâ€™s just use a little bit of common sense for once and look at the bigger picture. 

I wonâ€™t change my opinion on Kepa, itâ€™s how I see that situation.
		
Click to expand...

Of course emotion comes in to it but he's a professional and should respect the managers decision to substitute him. Look at Henderson earlier he didn't want to come off and was clearly pissed off about getting subbed but it was nipped in the bud there and then.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			So its a breakdown in communication and Kepa isnâ€™t really the villain people are making him out to be?
		
Click to expand...

Did you actually see it? He made sari look like a cant. Spin it how you want. Zero class or respect to a manager


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Did you actually see it? He made sari look like a cant. Spin it how you want. Zero class or respect to a manager
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fine but now he has no respect for the fans or public.
Heâ€™s saying itâ€™s a mis-understanding but he is lying.

If it was a mis understanding he would just have let him stay on.

They wanted to change keeper for the penalty shootout but he hasnâ€™t got the integrity to say it.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 24, 2019)

Why is everyone getting so worked up about the Kepa situation? I'm a Chelsea fan and I'm not bothered about it.

All I'm bothered about is we lost a Cup final! And whilst I'm pleased our performance was miles better than the last time we played City, I'm still gutted we lost - thought we were good in the second half.

Just hope we put in a similar performance on Wednesday against Spurs and for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll see Kepa in goal for the rest of the season if Sarri gets his way ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Going on Sarri's unconventionalism, he may play him on the wing.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2019)

This Kepa Sarri thing is being blown massively out of proportion. It was only a miscommunication. Sarri thinks Kepa is injured, prepares a sub. Kepa makes it clear he's not injured and doesn't need or want to come off. Sarri doesn't make the sub. It's nothing to do with challenging his authority because he still could have made the sub, but he obviously changed his mind as per the player's indication. Complete non-issue. Just the media trying to create even more sticks to beat Sarri with, as if he doesn't have enough problems.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 24, 2019)

Well am back and grinning from ear to ear. Oh that was a battle. Got to say that Sarri got his tactics spot on. Five across the middle just gave City no room. Nice to see the first one/ trophy bought and paid for.
Talking point though, the Chelsea keeper. If anyone is trying to convince me that it was a mis communication. Not a cat in hells chance. He pulled up with cramp having done sod all. He then pulled up with cramp again. Not injured. The manager then says sub him coz were having penalties. So basically was the keeper taking the piss by faking no injuries or cramp. Kepa took the piss the whole of the game with his goal kick time wasting and substitute scenario. What was an excellent Chelsea performance was overshadowed by Kepas pathetic antics.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not his decision though, thatâ€™s why he should of gone to the sideline, even if itâ€™s cramp and you run it off, it can come back instantly and Sarri looked like he didnâ€™t want to take the chance.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he had cramp, he just wasted time the whole of the game, cannot remember the last time I ever saw a keeper with cramp, never mind twice, especially when he has had a quite game. Sarri never knew he was wasting time and there was sod all up with him, but couldn't take the risk. Sarri is happy with Kepas response after coz he told him he was wasting time. Personally I was glad Willy didnt play, he is a far better penalty stopper. Bit of Karma for Kepa when Agueros poor penalty slid under him. It's not a good way to win via penalties but I cheered more through it being Kepa being in the nets rather than beating Chelsea.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2019)

The bigger issue for me now, is, that the Kepa issue has glossed over how rubbish Jorginho was and how crap his penalty was, he's a cocky so and so, who can't defend and his distribution was woeful yesterday and should have been subbed at 60 minutes!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			This Kepa Sarri thing is being blown massively out of proportion. It was only a miscommunication. Sarri thinks Kepa is injured, prepares a sub. Kepa makes it clear he's not injured and doesn't need or want to come off. Sarri doesn't make the sub. It's nothing to do with challenging his authority because he still could have made the sub, but he obviously changed his mind as per the player's indication. Complete non-issue. Just the media trying to create even more sticks to beat Sarri with, as if he doesn't have enough problems.
		
Click to expand...

It was a tactical change for me, all the cramp stuff is garbage and a red herring imo.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Did you actually see it? *He made sari look like a cant*. Spin it how you want. Zero class or respect to a manager
		
Click to expand...

Sarriâ€™s doing a very good job of that himself playing Kante out of position.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 25, 2019)

Fish said:



			The bigger issue for me now, is, that the Kepa issue has glossed over how rubbish Jorginho was and how crap his penalty was, he's a cocky so and so, who can't defend and his distribution was woeful yesterday and should have been subbed at 60 minutes!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Robin but from a coaching perspective Jorginho actually had his best game for a while, particularly in the second half when the game opened up a bit more and he had time on the ball and space.

But was helped with that by 2 things - City not bothering to man-mark him; and Kante putting in an immense performance.

Jorginho's penalty was dreadful though!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2019)

Lots of stuff in the media about it being a tactical goalkeeping change as the one on the bench has a decent penalty save history and Sarri wanted him on for the shootout. Given the amount of work the keeper had done and how fit modern players are I can't see how he could/should have been affected by cramp. For me Kepa was unprofessional throughout to both his team mates and his manager. No-one *wants* to come off in a final but everybody asked to does, some with more grace than others. So what happens next? Kane or Salah are on for a hat-trick with ten minutes left and their number comes up. Will they (or any other player in any division) simply stand there now and refuse to come off. It has definitely set a precedent. Hopefully it'll be a one-off and I am sure will Chelsea deal with it behind closed doors.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			It was a tactical change for me, all the cramp stuff is garbage and a red herring imo.
		
Click to expand...

Kepa had gone down twice though before they readied the sub. (As mentioned above, he may have been faking it to waste time, but Sarri wouldn't have known.) You can count on one hand the number of times in history that a manager has subbed a different keeper on for a shoot-out (I can only think of Van Gaal doing it at the World Cup 2014. I really don't think that was the plan. They beat us on penalties in the semi-final and he didn't sub the other keeper on for them then.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Kepa had gone down twice though before they readied the sub. (As mentioned above, he may have been faking it to waste time, but Sarri wouldn't have known.) You can count on one hand the number of times in history that a manager has subbed a different keeper on for a shoot-out (I can only think of Van Gaal doing it at the World Cup 2014. I really don't think that was the plan. They beat us on penalties in the semi-final and he didn't sub the other keeper on for them then.
		
Click to expand...

We did it in a cup match the other week ðŸ¤£
Either way the keeper was way out of line, his number got put up on the board and he should have gone off.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			We did it in a cup match the other week ðŸ¤£
Either way the keeper was way out of line, his number got put up on the board and he should have gone off.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise the number actually went up as I didn't see that on the TV coverage. I thought Cabellero was just standing about waiting to come on. I thought if the board went up with the numbers it'd be too late to change your mind anyway, but obviously not then?

I still think a bit too much has been made of it. I'm sure Sarri will have a word with him, maybe give him an official warning, but some pundits are saying he should be dropped and never played again, which is ludicrous.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't realise the number actually went up as I didn't see that on the TV coverage. I thought Cabellero was just standing about waiting to come on. I thought if the board went up with the numbers it'd be too late to change your mind anyway, but obviously not then?
		
Click to expand...

It's what I heard on the radio this morning, they replayed the live commentary and they mention the 4th official has the  board up. Apparently if a player refuses to leave the field of play the game just continues.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't realise the number actually went up as I didn't see that on the TV coverage. I thought Cabellero was just standing about waiting to come on. I thought if the board went up with the numbers it'd be too late to change your mind anyway, but obviously not then?

I still think a bit too much has been made of it. I'm sure Sarri will have a word with him, maybe give him an official warning, but some pundits are saying he should be dropped and never played again, which is ludicrous.
		
Click to expand...

The whole episode took over 2 minutes, whoever people think is in the right or wrong is fair enough, but it was embarrassing, the 4th Official called the Ref over to the sideline who then spoke to Sarri and Zola, it just seemed to go on and on, itâ€™s the only thing being talked about in the media this morning.
A lot of positives for Chelsea being overlooked and have a guess at what the talk and focus will be before your match with them on wednesday.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2019)

Just going back to Sarris excuse after the game, I was under the impression football physios are miced up these days so they can quickly get the message back to the bench as to the severity of the injury. Yet Sarri says he didn't find out all was ok until after the physio walked all the way back. Probably me being picky but it doesn't add up.

Ps.
Goalkeepers getting cramp? Never heard of that one before either ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2019)

There has been discussions on whether it is better to watch the game on telly or be there live. Yesterday was a classic of example it would of been better watching it on telly. Kepa wasted so much time from goal kicks it was unbearable. It's at that point as a viewer you are watching replays of action, and there would not of been that much. A final just seemed dead coz Kepa was taking an age trying to play the bal out to Jorghino, being unable to then telling defenders to push up. It killed the game.But it was a tactic that knocked City out of any kind of rhythm. A rhythm they had when they beat Chelsea 6-0. Kepa going down two times ( with cramp ? ) from open play was part of that rhythm breaking tactic. As was three scything down tackles. Before I go on AM NOT MOANING, stating a fact. It worked well. City have done it since Pep turned up. The tables were turned. Chelsea I thought were the better team. In all honesty dropping Higuain and putting in another midfielder was excellent. Truth be told Chelsea played the better football. Two of the youngsters that came on were excellent. So as I have, said Sarri does have a plan B and it worked very very well.
But that Kepa incident was disgusting, and yet Sarri the one who has played down the incident is the one that is under pressure to save his job. He is treated like that by one of the players he bought. He will come out of this
 ( sacked ) in the same manner that Pelligrini did when he finished at City, his reputation Undamaged. Which may well cover up his failings as a manager. 
Pep has the utmost respect for Klopp and Sarri, they both have teams that play excellent football. If Klopp was at Chelsea he would of now been sacked. He would not of been given the time that Pep had at City and Sarri is not getting at Chelsea. Yet look how well Klopp is doing at Liverpool playing attractive football. There in lies for me the root of the problem. How many managers have Chelsea had over the last 10 years. I don't know, but a manager comes in and is expected to work wonders with players he never choose. Think because of the Kepa incident the door just opened a little wider for ZZ.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Just going back to Sarris excuse after the game, I was under the impression football physios are miced up these days so they can quickly get the message back to the bench as to the severity of the injury. Yet Sarri says he didn't find out all was ok until after the physio walked all the way back. Probably me being picky but it doesn't add up.

Ps.
Goalkeepers getting cramp? Never heard of that one before either ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Beezerk, I did more work walking down Wembley way eating a fifty quid burger way than he did yesterday. Re the Chelsea physio, that could be another one getting sacked in the morning ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The whole episode took over 2 minutes, whoever people think is in the right or wrong is fair enough, but it was embarrassing, the 4th Official called the Ref over to the sideline who then spoke to Sarri and Zola, it just seemed to go on and on, itâ€™s the only thing being talked about in the media this morning.
A lot of positives for Chelsea being overlooked and have a guess at what the talk and focus will be before your match with them on wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

This ðŸ‘, it did take over two mins, plus going down with cramp X 2 then the fourth official says 3 mins extra time. It was embarrassing. Plus as has been said, was it tactical?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 25, 2019)

If a goal keeper is getting cramp then he needs a serious look at his diet, fitness regime etc. It's cobblers.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If a goal keeper is getting cramp then he needs a serious look at his diet, fitness regime etc. It's cobblers.
		
Click to expand...

They aren't claiming Kepa had cramp. Sarri said he _thought _it was cramp but he was informed that it was something else.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			They aren't claiming Kepa had cramp. Sarri said he _thought _it was cramp but he was informed that it was something else.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, thank you for the correction. That was all that was being stated yesterday. Today is a fog of spin that I don't think anyone is buying in to.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			They aren't claiming Kepa had cramp. Sarri said he _thought _it was cramp but he was informed that it was something else.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean time-wasting when you refer to "something else"?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Do you mean time-wasting when you refer to "something else"?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt we'll ever actually know!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I doubt we'll ever actually know!
		
Click to expand...

I agree. 

Can't really think of any other plausible reason but, as you say, who knows?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The whole episode took over 2 minutes, whoever people think is in the right or wrong is fair enough, but it was embarrassing, the 4th Official called the Ref over to the sideline who then spoke to Sarri and Zola, it just seemed to go on and on, itâ€™s the only thing being talked about in the media this morning.
A lot of positives for Chelsea being overlooked and have a guess at what the talk and focus will be before your match with them on wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

it was quicker than VAR though ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 25, 2019)

Fish said:



View attachment 26658

Click to expand...

I need a new telly , I didnâ€™t see that.
They always say the manager has the final say.
He should have put his foot down and made him come off!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I doubt we'll ever actually know!
		
Click to expand...

We will and we do, he went down both times taking the piss claiming he had cramp, he was stretching out his toes trying to get rid of his " cramp". It was the worst time wasting I have ever seen in my life in going to games. There was sod all up with him when he went down.
The worst thing I have read about this is that when a subs board goes up, said player does not have to go off. That needs changing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 25, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			We will and we do, he went down both times taking the piss claiming he had cramp, he was stretching out his toes trying to get rid of his " cramp". It was the worst time wasting I have ever seen in my life in going to games. There was sod all up with him when he went down.
The worst thing I have read about this is that when a subs board goes up, said player does not have to go off. That needs changing.
		
Click to expand...

When the board goes up itâ€™s because the manager wants him off .
Thereâ€™s no need to change any rules.
The manager is supposed to be in charge and the players do what HE says.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			When the board goes up itâ€™s because the manager wants him off .
Thereâ€™s no need to change any rules.
The manager is supposed to be in charge and the players do what HE says.
		
Click to expand...

No arguement from me, but a ref can book a player for time wasting for going off slowly, it took over two minutes and nothing happened. What's that all about. If there was confusion. Book Kepa, for the delay in play.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47363963

Not a suprise at all.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2019)

Fish said:



			The bigger issue for me now, is, that the Kepa issue has glossed over how rubbish Jorginho was and how crap his penalty was, he's a cocky so and so, who can't defend and his distribution was woeful yesterday and should have been subbed at 60 minutes!
		
Click to expand...

Sarri probably wanted to but Jorginho told him where to stick it........


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2019)

old news this Kepa situation..

players have been doing this for years.. Messi famously has refused to come off before

then found this 

on the 5th of April 2017, Swansea City were leading 1â€“0 in Wales against Tottenham Hotspur. As the minutes ticked by, Swansea City stopper, Lukasz Fabianski, held firm stopping shot after shot from the Lilywhites. On the 80th minute, a collision with an opponent striker caused an injury to Fabianski. Play was stopped and he was subject to the discernment of the medical staff, who advised the Swansea manager, Paul Clement, to replace him. Paul Clement acted on the advice and signalled for the substitute goalkeeper to get ready.

However, as his number was being shown, Fabianski threw a big fuss and vehemently refused to get substituted. This back and forth disagreement between the manager and player caused the referee to get involved and clarify the situation. He also took note of how much time had been wasted so as to add in on top of the additional extra time. Since Paul Clement did not want to upset the mentality his stopper, he let him carry on.

Fabianski pulled off an amazing save from Dele Alli to deny Tottenham the equalizer just minutes after the fracas. However on the 89th minute, Dele Alli pounced on a deflection to equalize for Tottenham. Extra time added on amounted to 7 minutes (which would have been significantly lesser if Fabianski had simply agreed to be substituted)

Tottenham scored two goals in the final 7 minutes to seal a comeback 3â€“1 win and leave Swansea City and particular, Fabianski and Paul Clement wondering, what might have been.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100010019888816128
Flat track bully?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			old news this Kepa situation..

players have been doing this for years.. Messi famously has refused to come off before

then found this

on the 5th of April 2017, Swansea City were leading 1â€“0 in Wales against Tottenham Hotspur. As the minutes ticked by, Swansea City stopper, Lukasz Fabianski, held firm stopping shot after shot from the Lilywhites. On the 80th minute, a collision with an opponent striker caused an injury to Fabianski. Play was stopped and he was subject to the discernment of the medical staff, who advised the Swansea manager, Paul Clement, to replace him. Paul Clement acted on the advice and signalled for the substitute goalkeeper to get ready.

However, as his number was being shown, Fabianski threw a big fuss and vehemently refused to get substituted. This back and forth disagreement between the manager and player caused the referee to get involved and clarify the situation. He also took note of how much time had been wasted so as to add in on top of the additional extra time. Since Paul Clement did not want to upset the mentality his stopper, he let him carry on.

Fabianski pulled off an amazing save from Dele Alli to deny Tottenham the equalizer just minutes after the fracas. However on the 89th minute, Dele Alli pounced on a deflection to equalize for Tottenham. Extra time added on amounted to 7 minutes (which would have been significantly lesser if Fabianski had simply agreed to be substituted)

Tottenham scored two goals in the final 7 minutes to seal a comeback 3â€“1 win and leave Swansea City and particular, Fabianski and Paul Clement wondering, what might have been.
		
Click to expand...

The FA changed the rules after this incident and one at Goodison involving the Spurs keeper (I think) suspected head injuries, concussion etc, the player has to be removed if medical advice says so.

Premier League to introduce new rules on head injuries
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/28656263


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The FA changed the rules after this incident and one at Goodison involving the Spurs keeper (I think) suspected head injuries, concussion etc, the keeper has to be removed if medical advice says so.
		
Click to expand...

only for head injuries though


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			only for head injuries though
		
Click to expand...

Fabianskiâ€™s was wasnâ€™t it?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Fabianskiâ€™s was wasnâ€™t it?
		
Click to expand...

rib injury according to google


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			rib injury according to google
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I remember something about it, I thought heâ€™d been injured clashing with a Spurs player.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Apologies, I remember something about it, I thought heâ€™d been injured clashing with a Spurs player.
		
Click to expand...

yeah injured clashing with the oppo hurt his rib

I guess because it wasnt as big of occasion plus with Sarri under so much pressure and having the spotlight on him the Kepa situation has been blown WAYYY out of proportion


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47363963

Not a suprise at all.
		
Click to expand...

How about charging Mike Dean for what he said to wind him up? As usual refs are the only people in football not accountable for their actions.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			How about charging Mike Dean for what he said to wind him up? As usual refs are the only people in football not accountable for their actions.
		
Click to expand...

Not heard a thing. What did Deano say.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			How about charging Mike Dean for what he said to wind him up? As usual refs are the only people in football not accountable for their actions.
		
Click to expand...

What is he rumoured to have said?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Not heard a thing. What did Deano say.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno yet but he definitely said something! Waiting for the Twitter lip-readers to decipher it...


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Dunno yet but he definitely said something! Waiting for the Twitter lip-readers to decipher it...
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s been dropped for Chelsea vs Spurs.. no smoke and all that


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Dunno yet but he definitely said something! Waiting for the Twitter lip-readers to decipher it...
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see, so he could have said nothing at all. But instead of condemning him youâ€™re defending spurs. At least youâ€™reconsistent..... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Ah I see, so he could have said nothing at all. But instead of condemning him youâ€™re defending spurs. At least youâ€™reconsistent..... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No he certainly didn't say nothing at all. Everybody who saw the footage saw clear as day that Poch was about to walk away, and then something Dean said incensed him and that's when he got right in his face.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No he certainly didn't say nothing at all. Everybody who saw the footage saw clear as day that Poch was about to walk away, and then something Dean said incensed him and that's when he got right in his face.
		
Click to expand...

He could quite simply have dismissed him (not sent off, just been a little condescending). 

Either way, the whole point is refs are meant to be respected, so unles sheâ€™s said something absolutely outrageous then there is no defending him. 

After a match when sky or whoever are pressing a manager for a reaction and they lose it a little, Iâ€™ll support a manager and say that they shouldnâ€™t have to answer leading questions. But during the game and on the pitch the managers and players are meant to be respectful.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No he certainly didn't say nothing at all. Everybody who saw the footage saw clear as day that Poch was about to walk away, and then something Dean said incensed him and that's when he got right in his face.
		
Click to expand...

Mike dean is simply the worst referee in the premier league. He loves himself too much and tryâ€™s to make the game about him


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			He could quite simply have dismissed him (not sent off, just been a little condescending).

Either way, the whole point is refs are meant to be respected, so unles sheâ€™s said something absolutely outrageous then there is no defending him.

After a match when sky or whoever are pressing a manager for a reaction and they lose it a little, Iâ€™ll support a manager and say that they shouldnâ€™t have to answer leading questions. But during the game and on the pitch the managers and players are meant to be respectful.
		
Click to expand...

You earn respect. Not a single thing about Mike Dean says he deserves respect to me.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 25, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100010019888816128
Flat track bully?
		
Click to expand...

Joking he couldnâ€™t bully a wet paper bag.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 25, 2019)

Just watched the Poch thing on twitter, Poch is walking away after the first confrontation then turns around and has a go, you can hear the 3 Spurs guys saying the following:

Toni Jimenez replies â€˜Youâ€™ll never work again.â€™ 

-Jesus Perez â€˜Donâ€™t say that. (numerous times)

-Pochettino â€˜say that again, say that again, Say that for the camera.â€™

Doesnâ€™t look good either way.

Refs comms are recorded though arenâ€™t they, isnâ€™t that how Clattenburg escaped the racism accusations/comments against Chelsea a few years back?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just watched the Poch thing on twitter, Poch is walking away after the first confrontation then turns around and has a go, you en it suits can hear the 3 Spurs guys saying the following:

Toni Jimenez replies â€˜Youâ€™ll never work again.â€™

-Jesus Perez â€˜Donâ€™t say that. (numerous times)

-Pochettino â€˜say that again, say that again, Say that for the camera.â€™

Doesnâ€™t look good either way.

Refs comms are recorded though arenâ€™t they, isnâ€™t that how Clattenburg escaped the racism accusations/comments against Chelsea a few years back?
		
Click to expand...

Only when it suits them.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just watched the Poch thing on twitter, Poch is walking away after the first confrontation then turns around and has a go, you can hear the 3 Spurs guys saying the following:

Toni Jimenez replies â€˜Youâ€™ll never work again.â€™

-Jesus Perez â€˜Donâ€™t say that. (numerous times)

-Pochettino â€˜say that again, say that again, Say that for the camera.â€™

Doesnâ€™t look good either way.

Refs comms are recorded though arenâ€™t they, isnâ€™t that how Clattenburg escaped the racism accusations/comments against Chelsea a few years back?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he certainly seems to have said something unprofessional at the very least. I hope it's looked into.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You earn respect. Not a single thing about Mike Dean says he deserves respect to me.
		
Click to expand...

The position of referee has to be respected. 

If we wanna look at character flaws. There are plenty of flaws with lots of Premier league players and managers.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just watched the Poch thing on twitter, Poch is walking away after the first confrontation then turns around and has a go, you can hear the 3 Spurs guys saying the following:

Toni Jimenez replies â€˜Youâ€™ll never work again.â€™

-Jesus Perez â€˜Donâ€™t say that. (numerous times)

-Pochettino â€˜say that again, say that again, Say that for the camera.â€™

Doesnâ€™t look good either way.

Refs comms are recorded though arenâ€™t they, isnâ€™t that how Clattenburg escaped the racism accusations/comments against Chelsea a few years back?
		
Click to expand...

Nah then it's getting spicy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The position of referee has to be respected.

If we wanna look at character flaws. There are plenty of flaws with lots of Premier league players and managers.
		
Click to expand...

That doesnâ€™t mean they shouldnâ€™t be answerable if they cross the line.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			That doesnâ€™t mean they shouldnâ€™t be answerable if they cross the line.
		
Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t said they should. But there is a time and place. Refs already get abuse from players Andy fans who feel aggrieved (a ot of the time for no reason). Imo the outburst irrespective of whatâ€™s been said doesnâ€™t set a good example, hence Pochettino has been fined already and accepted it. 

Make your complaint and have him dealt with.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2019)

Iâ€™d like to see all refs miced up like they are in Rugby, letâ€™s hear everything.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100010019888816128
Flat track bully?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely having a bit of second season syndrome and not enjoying the freedom he had now that Klopp has added more defensive rigidity to the team.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			old news this Kepa situation..

players have been doing this for years.. Messi famously has refused to come off before

then found this

on the 5th of April 2017, Swansea City were leading 1â€“0 in Wales against Tottenham Hotspur. As the minutes ticked by, Swansea City stopper, Lukasz Fabianski, held firm stopping shot after shot from the Lilywhites. On the 80th minute, a collision with an opponent striker caused an injury to Fabianski. Play was stopped and he was subject to the discernment of the medical staff, who advised the Swansea manager, Paul Clement, to replace him. Paul Clement acted on the advice and signalled for the substitute goalkeeper to get ready.

However, as his number was being shown, Fabianski threw a big fuss and vehemently refused to get substituted. This back and forth disagreement between the manager and player caused the referee to get involved and clarify the situation. He also took note of how much time had been wasted so as to add in on top of the additional extra time. Since Paul Clement did not want to upset the mentality his stopper, he let him carry on.

Fabianski pulled off an amazing save from Dele Alli to deny Tottenham the equalizer just minutes after the fracas. However on the 89th minute, Dele Alli pounced on a deflection to equalize for Tottenham. Extra time added on amounted to 7 minutes (which would have been significantly lesser if Fabianski had simply agreed to be substituted)

Tottenham scored two goals in the final 7 minutes to seal a comeback 3â€“1 win and leave Swansea City and particular, Fabianski and Paul Clement wondering, what might have been.
		
Click to expand...

Les Sealey refused to leave the pitch when Alex Ferguson tried to sub him with a badly cut knee back in the days before football really started in 1991 I think.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Definitely having a bit of second season syndrome and not enjoying the freedom he had now that Klopp has added more defensive rigidity to the team.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t he top scorer?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Isnâ€™t he top scorer?
		
Click to expand...

He is but heâ€™s not near the same level he was last year.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks like Rodgers has left Celtic to take over at Leicester.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2019)

Mike Dean is an appalling ref - he masks his ineptitude by doing those funny antics of his plus his arrogance is astounding- he is the worst of the lot 

But Pochettino stepped over the line initially because of the corner then borrowed Wengers glasses to not see the way Rose stole those yards for the Spurs goal


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 26, 2019)

Anybody who thinks Dean is the worst PL ref needs to give their head a wobble, there's at least 5 worse refs than him. 

That said i don't think hes much better.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mike Dean is an appalling ref - he masks his ineptitude by doing those funny antics of his plus his arrogance is astounding- he is the worst of the lot

But Pochettino stepped over the line initially because of the corner then borrowed Wengers glasses to not see the way Rose stole those yards for the Spurs goal
		
Click to expand...

Why do you keep trying to suggest that incorrectly awarding a corner is on the same level as allowing someone to borrow a couple of yards on a throw?   One of those is a massive error, the other one is a bit of leniency that we see in every single game.




ger147 said:



			Looks like Rodgers has left Celtic to take over at Leicester.
		
Click to expand...

This is amazing! About time he stopped languishing in that league. I've always found him good entertainment value, will be great to see him back in the Prem. I think he's a good fit for the Leicester side as well.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

On the Sala crash...

"The Air Accidents Investigation Branch (AAIB) has released its interim report into the air accident off the coast of Guernsey on January 21. The official probe has confirmed the part-time pilot David Ibbotson was not qualified to fly paying passengers with his private licence and revealed the owners of US-registered plane had failed to apply for permission to run commercial flights. Today's extraordinary report also reveals that in the last 15 minutes of the doomed flight Mr Ibbotson, a boiler engineer by trade, descended sharply four times because he was struggling with visibility and seconds before the fatal crash he plunged at a rate of 7,000ft per minute - equivalent to around 90mph. Investigators have said the plane hit the sea and sank to the bottom within 30 metres of losing radar contact 21 miles off the Channel Islands after Mr Ibbotson, from Humberside, desperately tried and failed to 'climb rapidly'. A robot sent to the seabed found the Piper Malibu was 'destroyed' by the impact of the crash and split into three parts with the engine thrown from the cockpit, the wings smashed and the tail and fin missing completely. The AAIB says it needs to do more work to find the cause of the crash but have already found that the plane failed to fly on a straight path between France and Wales, began to meander and then the pilot suddenly tried to pull up before nose-diving into the sea - the plane's instruments are prone to freezing and could have given Mr Ibbotson a false altitude reading."


wow.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 26, 2019)

We wonder why youth and younger players show no respect to refs when we have the supposed cream and their managers being totally disrespectful to match officials.
Whether the ref got it wrong or someone thinks he said something, the refs uniform has to be respected


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why do you keep trying to suggest that incorrectly awarding a corner is on the same level as allowing someone to borrow a couple of yards on a throw?   One of those is a massive error, the other one is a bit of leniency that we see in every single game.
		
Click to expand...

Both were crucial to a goal being scored - Rose didnâ€™t just steak a couple of years he stole about 10 to 15 which allowed him to find Kane - Right in front of the linesman and Dyche was rightly annoyed. Swings and roundabouts- Spurs got the benefit of a poor decision as well as being stung by one - nicely balanced and right result




			This is amazing! About time he stopped languishing in that league. I've always found him good entertainment value, will be great to see him back in the Prem. I think he's a good fit for the Leicester side as well.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic are a bigger than Leicester and surprised in his biggest season up there fighting against a capable Rangers team he is walking away now - Rodgers will do the same as all the others - mid table


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			We wonder why youth and younger players show no respect to refs when we have the supposed cream and their managers being totally disrespectful to match officials.
Whether the ref got it wrong or someone thinks he said something, the refs uniform has to be respected
		
Click to expand...

when I trained to be a referee years ago they said the FA had in its wisdom decided to clamp down on lack of respect and swearing etc from the lower leagues and let it filter up.. they though that stamping it out in the parks would send a message

the referee taking the course said if the FA had any sense they would clamp down on the premier league.. sending rooney off for abusing a referee and that would really send a message but the FA is too scared


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			On the Sala crash...

"The Air Accidents Investigation Branch (AAIB) has released its interim report into the air accident off the coast of Guernsey on January 21. The official probe has confirmed the part-time pilot David Ibbotson was not qualified to fly paying passengers with his private licence and revealed the owners of US-registered plane had failed to apply for permission to run commercial flights. Today's extraordinary report also reveals that in the last 15 minutes of the doomed flight Mr Ibbotson, a boiler engineer by trade, descended sharply four times because he was struggling with visibility and seconds before the fatal crash he plunged at a rate of 7,000ft per minute - equivalent to around 90mph. Investigators have said the plane hit the sea and sank to the bottom within 30 metres of losing radar contact 21 miles off the Channel Islands after Mr Ibbotson, from Humberside, desperately tried and failed to 'climb rapidly'. A robot sent to the seabed found the Piper Malibu was 'destroyed' by the impact of the crash and split into three parts with the engine thrown from the cockpit, the wings smashed and the tail and fin missing completely. The AAIB says it needs to do more work to find the cause of the crash but have already found that the plane failed to fly on a straight path between France and Wales, began to meander and then the pilot suddenly tried to pull up before nose-diving into the sea - the plane's instruments are prone to freezing and could have given Mr Ibbotson a false altitude reading."


wow.
		
Click to expand...

Oh jesus. That must have been a seriously traumatic last few minutes for Sala. So sad!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why do you keep trying to suggest that incorrectly awarding a corner is on the same level as allowing someone to borrow a couple of yards on a throw?   One of those is a massive error, the other one is a bit of leniency that we see in every single game.
		
Click to expand...

You are not trying to defend Poch and his assistant are you? The corner was a flurry of legs nad bodies, a ball bouncing around, a 50-50 call. They happen for corners and throw ins all of the time. The linesman made that call and I saw why he did it. He didn't have slow mo from 4 angles. Poch should have been angrier with his defence who then failed to deal with a corner and gave the Burnley striker a free header. Deal with what happened, what is happening in front of you, don't keep going back further and further in a move.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2019)

Isnâ€™t the average age of Officials in the 40â€™s, maybe we need younger guys who can keep up!


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Both were crucial to a goal being scored - Rose didnâ€™t just steak a couple of years he stole about 10 to 15 which allowed him to find Kane - Right in front of the linesman and Dyche was rightly annoyed. Swings and roundabouts- Spurs got the benefit of a poor decision as well as being stung by one - nicely balanced and right result
Celtic are a bigger than Leicester and* surprised in his biggest season up there fighting against a capable Rangers team he is walking away now *- Rodgers will do the same as all the others - mid table
		
Click to expand...


Just a thought, but I'd expect he's finding it all a bit samey after the last few years.
Rangers have obviously changed the dynamic of that division and, maybe, Rogers is just starting to feel an uncomfortable heat.
Possibly a combination of both?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Isnâ€™t the average age of Officials in the 40â€™s, maybe we need younger guys who can keep up!
		
Click to expand...

There has been a brilliant idea for years thatâ€™s never been followed up.. all those youth players who never make it who clearly wonâ€™t make it train them to be refs 

They have been playing football for years so will have an understanding of the game and will be fit enough


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Isnâ€™t the average age of Officials in the 40â€™s, maybe we need younger guys who can keep up!
		
Click to expand...

It's a balance of experience and fitness. I think the modern ref is incredibly fit, they are constantly monitored and checked. You need the refs to build up their knowledge of how to deal with situations and pressure and that comes with years under their belts, coming through the leagues. No doubt certain ones get fast tracked, Michael Oliver was, but otherwise they have it about right imo


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2019)

Kepa fined a weeks wages by Chelsea for refusing to be substituted on sunday, expensive misunderstanding that.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			We wonder why youth and younger players show no respect to refs when we have the supposed cream and their managers being totally disrespectful to match officials.
Whether the ref got it wrong or someone thinks he said something, the refs uniform has to be respected
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree. You earn respect by the way you conduct yourself. Mike Dean is a joke of a man who doesn't deserve respect simply because he puts on a ref's uniform. I play Sunday League footy, and I can assure you the referees who treat the players like adults, and explain their decisions rationally without antagonising the players get no abuse. The ones who do get abused are the ones on a power trip.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Celtic are a bigger than Leicester and surprised in his biggest season up there fighting against a capable Rangers team he is walking away now - Rodgers will do the same as all the others - mid table
		
Click to expand...

It's not the clubs it's the leagues. How long to expect Rodgers to potter about in Scotland, walking a tinpot league and then getting spanked in Europe? He's been there and done it. I'm sure he's relishing a return to the big league. 



Lord Tyrion said:



			You are not trying to defend Poch and his assistant are you? The corner was a flurry of legs nad bodies, a ball bouncing around, a 50-50 call. They happen for corners and throw ins all of the time. The linesman made that call and I saw why he did it. He didn't have slow mo from 4 angles. Poch should have been angrier with his defence who then failed to deal with a corner and gave the Burnley striker a free header. Deal with what happened, what is happening in front of you, don't keep going back further and further in a move.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree the corner was an easy mistake to make, especially when you're as poorly positioned as Dean was. But as we've established, the really heated reaction from Poch and the coaches wasn't about that, it was in response to some unprofessional comment that Dean said to them after the game. That level of anger would indeed have been disproportionate to the incorrect of one corner, yes.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a balance of experience and fitness. I think the modern ref is incredibly fit, they are constantly monitored and checked. You need the refs to build up their knowledge of how to deal with situations and pressure and that comes with years under their belts, coming through the leagues. No doubt certain ones get fast tracked, Michael Oliver was, but otherwise they have it about right imo
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not all about fitness, they are up against 20yr olds who are lying and cheating as well, the game has evolved and talking about respect of uniforms is going back to Victorian times,
Pay them more, get them fitter, mic them up and start with proper punishments, ie Points, not bans or money, they mean nothing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I agree the corner was an easy mistake to make, especially when you're as poorly positioned as Dean was. But as we've established, the really heated reaction from Poch and the coaches wasn't about that, it was in response to some unprofessional comment that Dean said to them after the game. That level of anger would indeed have been disproportionate to the incorrect of one corner, yes.
		
Click to expand...

Dean was not badly positioned. He was looking at the bigger picture as he should be. His linesman had the correct view but even that was masked by the two players.

Poch has made no mention at any stage of Dean making an innapropriate comment. Surely he would have done, especially when he was as pumped as he was on Saturday?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't agree. You earn respect by the way you conduct yourself. Mike Dean is a joke of a man who doesn't deserve respect simply because he puts on a ref's uniform. I play Sunday League footy, and I can assure you the referees who treat the players like adults, and explain their decisions rationally without antagonising the players get no abuse. The ones who do get abused are the ones on a power trip.
.
		
Click to expand...

You either respect the uniform or you donâ€™t. 
Obviously youâ€™re more than happy to be the prima dona and are happy to abuse a ref, but whether you like the ref or not, the uniform has to be respected.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not all about fitness, they are up against 20yr olds who are lying and cheating as well, the game has evolved and talking about respect of uniforms is going back to Victorian times,
Pay them more, get them fitter, mic them up and start with proper punishments, ie Points, not bans or money, they mean nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I've been shouting for years to get them mic'd up for us to hear but no way will the PL do that as the image of the players and the PL will be there for all to hear. The refs are mic'd up between themselves and I would guess they can be heard by an assesor off field.

Refs are well paid, they are fit. The PL and FA need to back them with punishments, they need to be firm with abuse. Everything is there for this, they choose not to enforce it.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dean was not badly positioned. He was looking at the bigger picture as he should be. His linesman had the correct view but even that was masked by the two players.

Poch has made no mention at any stage of Dean making an innapropriate comment. Surely he would have done, especially when he was as pumped as he was on Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

He's too smart to try and accuse Dean in the post-match interview when all the FA would do is back their own and give him a bigger fine. Usually his composure is second to none, and I'm sure he's ashamed that he allowed himself to be riled like he was.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You either respect the uniform or you donâ€™t.
Obviously youâ€™re more than happy to be the prima dona and are happy to abuse a ref, but whether you like the ref or not, the uniform has to be respected.
		
Click to expand...

I don't abuse anyone, I was talking in a general sense about what I've witnessed at Sunday League level. And the refs do have that respect from minute one, until they lose it with their own actions and behaviour. Just like anyone else.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 26, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Isnâ€™t he top scorer?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he is but his performance level has dropped massively.
I still think itâ€™s a psychological thing from his injury.
But heâ€™s scored goals in games where he has done nothing else.
Just hope he can sort it out as we need him back.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dean was not badly positioned. He was looking at the bigger picture as he should be. His linesman had the correct view but even that was masked by the two players.

Poch has made no mention at any stage of Dean making an innapropriate comment. Surely he would have done, especially when he was as pumped as he was on Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t that why most refs give them 50/50 decisions to the defence .
That way there isnâ€™t the controversy of a goal being scored from a wrong decision.
It may not be technically correct but does stop all this.

Dean is a poor ref ,but at the end of the day Pooch went on the pitch to confront him and is in the wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been shouting for years to get them mic'd up for us to hear but no way will the PL do that as the image of the players and the PL will be there for all to hear. The refs are mic'd up between themselves and I would guess they can be heard by an assesor off field.

Refs are well paid, they are fit. The PL and FA need to back them with punishments, they need to be firm with abuse. Everything is there for this, they choose not to enforce it.
		
Click to expand...

So itâ€™s not the players or officials fault, itâ€™s the governing bodies?

In reality there is blame at all levels, but current Referees on the whole are just not good enough, the pressures at all levels in modern football is ridiculous and having the odd decent Ref doesnâ€™t cut it.

Wearing a uniform doesnâ€™t automatically give someone respect, itâ€™s fell over in society and it doesnâ€™t work on a sports field, even Rugby officials are being questioned more and more.


----------



## Slab (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's not the clubs it's the leagues. How long to expect Rodgers to potter about in Scotland,* walking a tinpot league* and then getting spanked in Europe?
		
Click to expand...

Well that's not a very nice thing to say is it?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Slab said:



			Well that's not a very nice thing to say is it?
		
Click to expand...

Eh? It is a poor league that's just a fact. Other than Celtic not one of the clubs would be Premier League quality in England, debatable if they'd even be Championship quality.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			So itâ€™s not the players or officials fault, itâ€™s the governing bodies?

In reality there is blame at all levels, but current Referees on the whole are just not good enough, the pressures at all levels in modern football is ridiculous and having the odd decent Ref doesnâ€™t cut it.

Wearing a uniform doesnâ€™t automatically give someone respect, itâ€™s fell over in society and it doesnâ€™t work on a sports field, even Rugby officials are being questioned more and more.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that is not entirely what I am saying. Players are trying to cheat the ref, managers are encouraging them to do this. The governing bodies are not coming down hard enough on the players and managers and so helping the refs. VAR will help but it is not being managed well enough at this point.

The refs can also improve but if you look at any behind the scenes programme on them now they are highly professional. Fast tracking ex-pro's is a great idea, particularly the younger ones who have their legs still. I suspect if you look at any official in any sport, look at the decisions from 20 angles in super slo mo then you will have issues. The human eye can only see so much from one position.

In effect, it is a joint approach that is required but I would argue at the moment the players and managers have more ground to make up than the refs.


----------



## Slab (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Eh? It is a poor league that's just a fact. Other than Celtic not one of the clubs would be Premier League quality in England, debatable if they'd even be Championship quality.
		
Click to expand...

Since when is the EPL a suitable measure of whether any other product is described as tinpot?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been shouting for years to get them mic'd up for us to hear but no way will the PL do that as the image of the players and the PL will be there for all to hear. The refs are mic'd up between themselves and I would guess they can be heard by an assesor off field.

Refs are well paid, they are fit. The PL and FA need to back them with punishments, they need to be firm with abuse. Everything is there for this, they choose not to enforce it.
		
Click to expand...

They will never mic up the refs due to the amount of swearing heard by the players 

The players just donâ€™t respect the referees- and because of the way the sport is they wonâ€™t ever respect them - money , attitude and arrogance from the players and some managers has they think they are above the refs 

I remember when Mascherano kept going mental at Bennett and finally he got rightly sent off - you thought a ref has stood up against a player mouthing off and it was a watershed moment , how many have done the same as Mascherano did but it was just a one off.

Just look at the way all the other officials get treated by the players - I used to umpire the highest level in hockey and all the players treated you with respect - if I made a mistake they didnâ€™t shout at me but politely asked me afterwards and it was a two way street if they didnâ€™t understand a decision I gave. There is always the odd one who went over the top - and they just went and sat down for a couple of minutes . Itâ€™s the same in rugby , tennis , cricket - all the top sports have officials who are respected for the uniforms they wear


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Slab said:



			Since when is the EPL a suitable measure of whether any other product is described as tinpot?
		
Click to expand...

Because the Premier League is where he's moving to obviously!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2019)

Some people live in a dream world, search the internet for assaults on sports officials and NO sport is immune, in fact at the highest level youâ€™d be surprised, anyone remember the Rugby WC qualifier last year?


----------



## Slab (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Because the Premier League is where he's moving to obviously!
		
Click to expand...

Might be worth remembering where English league football would be without its satellite sugar-daddy stepping in when it was on its death bed. One team winning the league 50% of the time, teams banned from European competitions, fans disgracing themselves around the worldâ€¦ all sounds very tinpot to me. But itâ€™s amazing how 10â€™s of billions can buy a new identity


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Slab said:



			Might be worth remembering where English league football would be without its satellite sugar-daddy stepping in when it was on its death bed. One team winning the league 50% of the time, teams banned from European competitions, fans disgracing themselves around the worldâ€¦ all sounds very tinpot to me. But itâ€™s amazing how 10â€™s of billions can buy a new identity
		
Click to expand...

Why are you getting the arse on about this? Phil questioned why he would leave Celtic for Leicester when Celtic are the bigger club. I just pointed out that he'd be moving to a much higher standard of league. That's nothing but a fact. Really didn't warrant you getting on the high horse about it. Dearie me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2019)

It's been said before, but why not get players into refereeing when they retire. Simple answer is they know the grief refs get from players and wouldn't touch it with a barge pole or for any amount of cash. That to me is a real issue as who would be better with correct training to know what to look for, what is going on at set pieces and perhaps, even have a better understanding of where to position themselves to get better views for incidents in and around the box. 

Respect has to be earned at anything in life and doesn't come just because an official pulls on a shirt. Watch any sport, at any level, and those officials that don't get too much hassle are those that are clear and accurate with their decision making. Even when they make a mistake, they hold their hands up to the players on the pitch and carry on with the game. Even at Sunday morning level, I'd rather play in a game a) with a league appointed official which is a rare commodity in a lot of leagues except in the top division or two and b) tried to referee to his best ability but without trying to be at the centre of everything.

For me, even in professional sport, the referee has to be seen to be working in conjunction with the other officials. As fans we all say the best refs are the ones you barely notice. They simply blow the whistle, deal with the situation and the game moves on. Sadly Mike Dean isn't like that and so you can understand why incidents like the outburst on Sunday happen. However you also expect the manager to be more savvy and realise their actions will only get reported, the FA will back the ref and the manager will get fined/suspended. And so it goes on. Until the circle is broken and the PL is staffed by good referees capable of not wanting to be centre stage this will keep happening and players and managers will get wound up


----------



## Slab (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why are you getting the arse on about this? Phil questioned why he would leave Celtic for Leicester when Celtic are the bigger club. *I just pointed out that he'd be moving to a much higher standard of league*. That's nothing but a fact. Really didn't warrant you getting on the high horse about it. Dearie me.
		
Click to expand...

But you chose to do it by denigrating the Scottish league. Maybe you just don't know the meaning of the word tinpot (its not complimentary) A lot of fans pay good money year in year out for a product you think is tinpot
You sounded off like the over privileged spoilt rich kids we read about... I'll stop there. You've completely forgotten what english league football was (and the very good fortune that took it where it is) and now think its ok to call other leagues tinpot because they didn't get the same good fortune


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Slab said:



			But you chose to do it by denigrating the Scottish league. Maybe you just don't know the meaning of the word tinpot (its not complimentary) A lot of fans pay good money year in year out for a product you think is tinpot
You sounded off like the over privileged spoilt rich kids we read about... I'll stop there. You've completely forgotten what english league football was (and the very good fortune that took it where it is) and now think its ok to call other leagues tinpot because they didn't get the same good fortune
		
Click to expand...

I just say tinpot when I mean poor or lower standard. I'm sorry if it has some other offensive meaning to you that I didn't know about.


----------



## Slab (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I just say tinpot when I mean poor or lower standard. I'm sorry if it has some other offensive meaning to you that I didn't know about.
		
Click to expand...

And I'll just say the EPL is the Veruca Salt of world football


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Slab said:



			But you chose to do it by denigrating the Scottish league. Maybe you just don't know the meaning of the word tinpot (its not complimentary) A lot of fans pay good money year in year out for a product you think is tinpot
You sounded off like the over privileged spoilt rich kids we read about... I'll stop there. You've completely forgotten what english league football was (and the very good fortune that took it where it is) and now think its ok to call other leagues tinpot because they didn't get the same good fortune
		
Click to expand...

the money in scotland is holding them back for sure.. celtic and rangers for years being the only good teams.. rangers went down a few and just celtic left.. the other teams are possible league one standard? maybe.. aberdeen are alright .. but the championship because of money has come on and its a very good league.. I dont think celtic would dominate it as they are now.. but give celtic the money the premier league has combined with their fan base they would be a top half premier league side within 2 seasons


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Eh? It is a poor league that's just a fact. Other than Celtic not one of the clubs would be Premier League quality in England, debatable if they'd even be Championship quality.
		
Click to expand...

One Scottish club still has the same number of European cups that the whole of London has.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Big article here on the state of the Chelsea dressing room:
https://www.football365.com/news/chelsea-latest-three-players-backing-kepa-v-wild-sarri

If all that is true and not just idle paper talk, then I absolutely stand corrected on my earlier comments and hold my hands up! Seems like there is a divide now which is all Sarri needs.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			One Scottish club still has the same number of European cups that the whole of London has.

Click to expand...

Steady on you're starting to sound like a Liverpool fan... oh hang on.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Steady on you're starting to sound like a Liverpool fan... oh hang on.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahhhahaha

Maybe tinpot means they've won old big ears more times than your team.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			One Scottish club still has the same number of European cups that the whole of London has.

Click to expand...

I reckon Hungary will win the next world cup because Puskas was brilliant.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hahahahahhhahaha

Maybe tinpot means they've won old big ears more times than your team.

Click to expand...

Are you talking about Celtic? Because I've not criticised Celtic. I just pointed out the fact that they play in a sub-standard league. I'm not really sure how a trophy won over 50 years ago has any relevance.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not really sure how a trophy won over 50 years ago has any relevance.
		
Click to expand...

Remember who you're talking to...


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

Maybe Mike Dean told Poch that United were giving the job to Solskjaer...


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 26, 2019)

Huddersfield away on a Tuesday night is the kind of glamour I was looking forward to when we got promoted. Can't wait.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 26, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Huddersfield away on a Tuesday night is the kind of glamour I was looking forward to when we got promoted. Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

It's not Stoke though is it?


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's not Stoke though is it?
		
Click to expand...

Would be a lot easier to get to if it was


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Remember who you're talking to... 

Click to expand...

Someone who listens then disseminates a reply.

I'm only the 2nd most arrogant man on this planet, although I'm sure you will argue that we're not on a planet.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Someone who listens then disseminates a reply.

I'm only the 2nd most arrogant man on this planet, although I'm sure you will argue that we're not on a planet.

Click to expand...

Yay hyperbole.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yay hyperbole.
		
Click to expand...

Oo, I didnt know it was use your favourite word day.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo, I didnt know it was use your favourite word day.
		
Click to expand...

If you donâ€™t like big words, donâ€™t give me cause to use them.


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s not all about fitness, they are up against 20yr olds who are lying and cheating as well, the game has evolved and talking about respect of uniforms is going back to Victorian times,
Pay them more, get them fitter, *mic them up* and start with proper punishments, ie Points, not bans or money, they mean nothing.
		
Click to expand...

It's been done before .................................... didn't really work too well, maybe they should have told the players!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If you donâ€™t like big words, donâ€™t give me cause to use them.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s never an excuse for using words most have to google . Lol.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			It's been done before .................................... didn't really work too well, maybe they should have told the players!






Click to expand...

Seem to remember one with Rooney swearing at the ref.
Did they mike him up for that ?
I remember it on news at ten.
If they donâ€™t use mics for this reason then the players need to change.
A few red cards will sort that as long as they get a bit of notice


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 26, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thereâ€™s never an excuse for using words most have to google . Lol.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt most people on this site have to google the word hyperbole.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I doubt most people on this site have to google the word hyperbole.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not common in Liverpool???


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If you donâ€™t like big words, donâ€™t give me cause to use them.
		
Click to expand...

Mine's "catafalque", I've been trying to lever it into this thread for 9 years, so far without success.

Thanks, you've made my day.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 26, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mine's "catafalque", I've been trying to lever it into this thread for 9 years, so far without success.

Thanks, you've made my day. 

Click to expand...

I am not googling that !
Sounds like a french cat flap.


----------



## fundy (Feb 26, 2019)

how do Wolves not have a shot on target at Huddersfield (and then concede at the death) and how on earth did Spurs lose to Burnley last week??????

funny old game


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			how do Wolves not have a shot on target at Huddersfield (and then concede at the death) and how on earth did Spurs lose to Burnley last week??????

funny old game 

Click to expand...

Huddersfield have took 6 points off wolves this season!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 27, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			More Everton arrests

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/new..._WeTDMVTQnDXtIGX1seXu-EsfYyIN4h8NpNcIqEpqwinM

Click to expand...

I wonder why a Watford fan with an axe to grind and plays his golf around the Leighton Buzzard area would be reading the Liverpool Echo?


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I wonder why a Watford fan with an axe to grind and plays his golf around the Leighton Buzzard area would be reading the Liverpool Echo? 

Click to expand...

Probably came up on twitter , Facebook or google .. I read so many stories from papers all over the country now and I live in east London


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 27, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I wonder why the forum prick would make another incorrect assumption about me.
		
Click to expand...

Big man from behind a keyboard eh!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Probably came up on twitter , Facebook or google .. I read so many stories from papers all over the country now and I live in east London
		
Click to expand...

Weird though as an Everton supporter who follows them on every platform didnâ€™t see it come up? Only saw it on the Echo site.
Wereâ€™s the reports from every PL team who had fans arrested over the weekend or is Everton different?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Big man from behind a keyboard eh!
		
Click to expand...

You started it ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I wonder why the forum prick would make another incorrect assumption about me.
		
Click to expand...

now now jobr, a prick is usefulðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I wonder why the forum prick would make another incorrect assumption about me.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey John I didnâ€™t realise you moved up here from Kent ? Welcome to the Area


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			now now jobr, a prick is usefulðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Stand by mate, youâ€™ll get a few likes for this.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Stand by mate, youâ€™ll get a few likes for this. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ #honoured


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ #honoured
		
Click to expand...

Boom ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey John I didnâ€™t realise you moved up here from Kent ? Welcome to the Area
		
Click to expand...

I get a lot of information from whatsapp, do you use it?

#peopleinglasshouses


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 27, 2019)

Calling someone a male genital part is an absolute disgrace on this Thread.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Huddersfield have took 6 points off wolves this season!
		
Click to expand...

6 points out of 14 from us, last night was dreadful.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I get a lot of information from whatsapp, do you use it?

#peopleinglasshouses
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±Stalker alert


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

I think it'll prove academic in the grand scheme of things but should miracles happen and Fulham win away (not sure why I'm even bothering to think that's remotely possible with our defence) at Southampton the gap to Cardiff is down to five points. It would give me a fleeting moment of hope the great escape could still happen. Always an optimist where Fulham are concerned but they find new ways of breaking my heart and trying my patience. It's always been the same.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			6 points out of 14 from us, last night was dreadful.
		
Click to expand...

I couldnt believe it when i read that last night, Wolves have been playing some good stuff this season, mad isnt it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ #honoured
		
Click to expand...

Double boom fella ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ nailed it.


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I couldnt believe it when i read that last night, Wolves have been playing some good stuff this season, mad isnt it.
		
Click to expand...

Too many off days all at once. Get them out of the way now before the quarter final, that's the big one for us.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think it'll prove academic in the grand scheme of things but should miracles happen and Fulham win away (not sure why I'm even bothering to think that's remotely possible with our defence) at Southampton the gap to Cardiff is down to five points. It would give me a fleeting moment of hope the great escape could still happen. Always an optimist where Fulham are concerned but they find new ways of breaking my heart and trying my patience. It's always been the same.
		
Click to expand...

It's the hope that kills you Homer. That little tease that makes you think, maybe just maybe..............


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 27, 2019)

Wounded. Cannot get 2 x tickets for the Bournemouth game. Cannot remember the last time i went to an away game. Well apart from last Sunday. ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's the hope that kills you Homer. That little tease that makes you think, maybe just maybe..............
		
Click to expand...

You'd think I'd be use to it by now. It's obvious we're crap and can't defend and to a certain degree I'm not even sure the players are looking 100% engaged anymore, but, you look at the table, see three points tonight and then you think what if? Of course I know come 10.00pm tonight and another defeat it'll be all over and I can start planning away days to Brentford etc given Reading may not be around in the championship to play next year


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Wounded. Cannot get 2 x tickets for the Bournemouth game. Cannot remember the last time i went to an away game. Well apart from last Sunday. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Save your money, we have a strict 'No moustache' policy down here. If you are able to get tickets though I'll take them off your hands, I don't mind sitting in the away end


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 27, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Save your money, we have a strict 'No moustache' policy down here. If you are able to get tickets though I'll take them off your hands, I don't mind sitting in the away end 

Click to expand...

Strict No moustache. Missis T will be wounded. ðŸ˜³


----------



## sam85 (Feb 27, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Calling someone a male genital part is an absolute disgrace on this Thread.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I'm amazed it's took this long for someone to say something like it ðŸ˜³


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 27, 2019)

I see Kepa is on the bench tonight


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			I see Kepa is on the bench tonight
		
Click to expand...

chose to drop himself on all accounts


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 27, 2019)

200K fine and dropped for the next game all for what we're being asked to believe was a "misunderstanding".


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 27, 2019)

Dive. ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2019)

5-1 Win against Bournemouth I'll take that happily, back I to the top 4 for a while at least and if we can beat Spurs when we play them makes 3rd spot a possibility


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2019)

I think someone needs to injure Kane.........


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Dive. ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like we been very lucky until then but if is a dive another reason for VAR


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think someone needs to injure Kane.........
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜¬

Strange isnâ€™t it

Also just seen the penalty that Man City got ðŸ˜²

7 points now between between 3rd and 6th ! Who is going to be brave and pick which two miss out ! - also looking at the table I didnâ€™t realise Spurs havenâ€™t had any draws yet this season !


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2019)

Just seen it. Poor! I canâ€™t get in the same emotion as I did about the Liverpool game just because I wasnâ€™t watching the game live so not engrossed into it emotionally .. however still a disgrace!

4 points robbed off us by the big boys within a month

But then again if it helps city win the title lol


----------



## Piece (Feb 27, 2019)

Were there any games tonight? ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Just seen it. Poor! I canâ€™t get in the same emotion as I did about the Liverpool game just because I wasnâ€™t watching the game live so not engrossed into it emotionally .. however still a disgrace!

4 points robbed off us by the *big boys *within a month

But then again if it helps city win the title lol
		
Click to expand...

I guess you mean officials ?

And it is interesting you see a linesman failing to spot an offside worse that what appears to be someone going down easily for a penalty


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Just seen it. Poor! I canâ€™t get in the same emotion as I did about the Liverpool game just because I wasnâ€™t watching the game live so not engrossed into it emotionally .. however still a disgrace!

4 points robbed off us by the big boys within a month

But then again if it helps city win the title lol
		
Click to expand...

I accept that watching a game can add a raw emotion to it, but your differing responses to the two incidents is quite laughable. 

Clearly your dislike of Liverpool has overwhelmed any sense of impartiality. 

One is a refs mistake, the other is a blatant cheat, and yet you see the later the lesser of the two ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I accept that watching a game can add a raw emotion to it, but your differing responses to the two incidents is quite laughable.

Clearly your dislike of Liverpool has overwhelmed any sense of impartiality.

One is a refs mistake, the other is a blatant cheat, and yet you see the later the lesser of the two ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Like I said if I had watched it I would be spitting feathers. However I found out afters. I wasnâ€™t even listening on the drive home I had turned off the car and walked in house whilst it was happening 

From what I had heard we were under the cosh and completely lucky to be holding off

However when fade and die on here said dive I looked at it and was like ffs.

On the liking Liverpool itâ€™s true.. Iâ€™m not a fan of them as a club due to my experiences with some of their fans as I stated before. 

Onto the next game


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Like I said if I had watched it I would be spitting feathers. However I found out afters. I wasnâ€™t even listening on the drive home I had turned off the car and walked in house whilst it was happening

From what I had heard we were under the cosh and completely lucky to be holding off

However when fade and die on here said dive I looked at it and was like ffs.

On the liking Liverpool itâ€™s true.. Iâ€™m not a fan of them as a club due to my experiences with some of their fans as I stated before.

Onto the next game
		
Click to expand...

I recall the conversation we had. That for me covers the fact that you'd rather city one the league. Nowt wrong with that at all. 

The differing reponses still puzzle me. I obviously dislike pompey and would be gutted if they beat us in a game. But after the game I'd still be able to discern a bigger injustice in regards diving or officials mistakes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I recall the conversation we had. That for me covers the fact that you'd rather city one the league. Nowt wrong with that at all.

The differing reponses still puzzle me. I obviously dislike pompey and would be gutted if they beat us in a game. But after the game I'd still be able to discern a bigger injustice in regards diving or officials mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

It also helps that I expected 5-0 against city so to get away with 1-0 dodgy or not is like blooming hell what a let off. Plus I been busier today so havenâ€™t had time to notice the footy compared to watching the Liverpool game live


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think someone needs to injure Kane.........
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure an over heated  London can do for him.. Guarantee he dives a few times against us though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 27, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100871474771038211


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2019)

Maneâ€™s 2nd was pure filth, played well 3pts in the bag and onto the derby now.

Fabinho just keeps getting betterðŸ‘ŒðŸ»


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Maneâ€™s 2nd was pure filth, played well 3pts in the bag and onto the derby now.

Fabinho just keeps getting betterðŸ‘ŒðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Back to playing at a great pace and hunting in packs again is when we are at our best.

That Silva penalty was on a par with that famous one years ago when Pires threw his legs into the defender to get a pen.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Back to playing at a great pace and hunting in packs again is when we are at our best.

That Silva penalty was on a par with that famous one years ago when Pires threw his legs into the defender to get a pen.
		
Click to expand...

I hated that penalty! It made me actually pity Portsmouth!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100871474771038211

Click to expand...

That tweet is more embarrassing than any dive. 
Poor us ðŸŽ»


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 28, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sounds like we been very lucky until then but if is a dive another reason for VAR
		
Click to expand...


I wouldnâ€™t say we was lucky, I think we were defending stoutlyðŸ˜œ

That was cheating last night by the city player, enabled by a weak referee.   But what was the Hernandez goal ðŸ¤œ?
The Liverpool goal was just bad officiating. 

Big teams have always got the decisions against smaller clubs and VAR might make that a more level playing field but Iâ€™m no advocate of it. I think it will spoil the natural flow of the game. Also what would you have to talk about years later.... Cough cough.....Tony Gales sending off in the semi!!ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2019)

Definitely a contentious (nay soft) penalty at the Etihad but a scrappy win is still three points to sit right behind Liverpool who seemed to be right back to form. That back heel was top drawer. As for my mob, sayonara PL and see you again in a few years with a different team and different manager


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2019)

No matter who thinks theyâ€™ve been on the receiving end of a dive, you always know theyâ€™ll go crazy online saying that no one is talking about it and how unjust it is. Even though itâ€™s being talked about by countless people.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 28, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100878512670552064


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100871474771038211

Click to expand...

It wit get any attention


Pin-seeker said:



			That tweet is more embarrassing than any dive.
Poor us ðŸŽ»
		
Click to expand...

I saw that last night and couldn't be bothered to comment.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 28, 2019)

Assuming he advised the teams of his intentions beforehand... I thought Marriners handling of the game at the bridge, yesterday, was spot on...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Assuming he advised the teams of his intentions beforehand... I thought Marriners handling of the game at the bridge, yesterday, was spot on...
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Got it spot on early by letting a few challenges go where players seemed to go down softly and got the game flowing. Was quite unobtrusive where he could be which is what you want froma decent ref. Definitely well handled.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			I wouldnâ€™t say we was lucky, I think we were defending stoutlyðŸ˜œ

That was cheating last night by the city player, enabled by a weak referee.   But what was the Hernandez goal ðŸ¤œ?
The Liverpool goal was just bad officiating.

Big teams have always got the decisions against smaller clubs and VAR might make that a more level playing field but Iâ€™m no advocate of it. I think it will spoil the natural flow of the game. Also what would you have to talk about years later.... Cough cough.....Tony Gales sending off in the semi!!ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn't cheating, why did the West Ham player have to put a hand on him he was running across goal and sandwiched by two players and there legs came together. Penalty, was it soft deffo, was it a Pino, Deffo. unfortunately that tweet that shows what VAR would look like if you had Â£20.
Re the game, City had 3 clear cut chances in the first 5 minutes, City battered West Ham but the finishing was the worst I have seen from a City side this year. West hams first clear chance came in the 42nd minute. Thought the two West Ham centre halfs looked fantastic. Second half was more of the same, but Ederson pulled off a fantastic save to stop West Ham going one up. Second half West Ham played some excellent football. However and I don't know the answer to this. Do West Ham have some injuries. Quite frankly Sami Nasri looked like a Donkey, only person slower was Andy Carol who is the most over rated player I have seen. Those two were carried. To be honest I wanted a good look at Declan Rice but never realised he was on til five minutes before we left.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2019)

I think the City one was a penalty. Anderson bumped into him with his leg and grabbed him with an arm and got nowhere near the ball. Soft, but a pen.


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 28, 2019)

I've showed the Man City penalty incident to the boys in the office this morning.... a vote count of 6-0 in favour of a dive and never a penalty.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think the City one was a penalty. Anderson bumped into him with his leg and grabbed him with an arm and got nowhere near the ball. Soft, but a pen.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s one of those that people will always disagree on because thereâ€™s contact and the defenders were stupid but perhaps the player couldâ€™ve played on. I can see why it was given. Iâ€™d want that given for my team but not against my team. ðŸ¤·ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I've showed the Man City penalty incident to the boys in the office this morning.... a vote count of 6-0 in favour of a dive and never a penalty.
		
Click to expand...

And?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			And?
		
Click to expand...

And it sounds like he works with a lot of 'football was better in my day, men were men' types.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 28, 2019)

City have agreed a Â£650m 10-year kit sponsorship deal with Puma. Were being paid Â£20m a year by Nike, so a tidy little upgrade.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 28, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			City have agreed a Â£650m 10-year kit sponsorship deal with Puma. Were being paid Â£20m a year by Nike, so a tidy little upgrade.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing numbers. It makes you realise how big the market must be if Puma are prepared to pay that.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 28, 2019)

There's a video doing the rounds of Kieran Trippier's own goal last night but with the commentary of his World Cup Semi Final free kick! It's very funny.........well probably not to Spurs fans!!! 

Got to say that it was a great finish, even had time to take a quick look over his shoulder to see where the nearest Chelsea player was before he cooly slotted it past Lloris!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			On the liking Liverpool itâ€™s true.. Iâ€™m not a fan of them as a club due to my experiences with some of their fans as I stated before.
		
Click to expand...

Your not Liam Neeson, are You?

I have a mate whose sister (Preston fan) had her jaw broken by some West Ham "toughs" as she came out of the millennium stadium a few years ago. These things happen by all and to all.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			City have agreed a Â£650m 10-year kit sponsorship deal with Puma. Were being paid Â£20m a year by Nike, so a tidy little upgrade.
		
Click to expand...

And how much have their ownership given to Puma and asked them to funnel it back?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			No it wasn't cheating, why did the West Ham player have to put a hand on him he was running across goal and sandwiched by two players and there legs came together. Penalty, was it soft deffo, was it a Pino, Deffo. unfortunately that tweet that shows what VAR would look like if you had Â£20.
Re the game, City had 3 clear cut chances in the first 5 minutes, City battered West Ham but the finishing was the worst I have seen from a City side this year. West hams first clear chance came in the 42nd minute. Thought the two West Ham centre halfs looked fantastic. Second half was more of the same, but Ederson pulled off a fantastic save to stop West Ham going one up. Second half West Ham played some excellent football. However and I don't know the answer to this. Do West Ham have some injuries. Quite frankly Sami Nasri looked like a Donkey, only person slower was Andy Carol who is the most over rated player I have seen. Those two were carried. To be honest I wanted a good look at Declan Rice but never realised he was on til five minutes before we left.
		
Click to expand...

In my mind, Silva initiated the contact by jumping across to his left, so going into the path of Anderson who made contact with him.

Not as obvious, but to me in a similar vein as the Pires one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think the City one was a penalty. Anderson bumped into him with his leg and grabbed him with an arm and got nowhere near the ball. Soft, but a pen.
		
Click to expand...

I could have shown 6000 people Salahs dive earlier in the season and all would have said dive.

Liverpool fans such whingers


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 28, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I could have shown 6000 people Salahs dive earlier in the season and all would have said dive.

Liverpool fans such whingers
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t know how that happened was meant to be linked to Adams post


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 28, 2019)

Funny how Liverpoolâ€™s poor results lately have all been down to getting nervous,no such excuse this morning 
#anyexcuseforapoorresult


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			No it wasn't cheating, why did the West Ham player have to put a hand on him he was running across goal and sandwiched by two players and there legs came together. Penalty, was it soft deffo, was it a Pino, Deffo. unfortunately that tweet that shows what VAR would look like if you had Â£20.
Re the game, City had 3 clear cut chances in the first 5 minutes, City battered West Ham but the finishing was the worst I have seen from a City side this year. West hams first clear chance came in the 42nd minute. Thought the two West Ham centre halfs looked fantastic. Second half was more of the same, but Ederson pulled off a fantastic save to stop West Ham going one up. Second half West Ham played some excellent football. However and I don't know the answer to this. Do West Ham have some injuries. Quite frankly Sami Nasri looked like a Donkey, only person slower was Andy Carol who is the most over rated player I have seen. Those two were carried. To be honest I wanted a good look at Declan Rice but never realised he was on til five minutes before we left.
		
Click to expand...

Arnie injured
Cresswell injured 
Yarmelko injured 
Wilshere injured 
Reid injured 

Few others assell

However nasri just come back from a knee knock and lanzini from 8 months out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

PieMan said:



			There's a video doing the rounds of Kieran Trippier's own goal last night but with the commentary of his World Cup Semi Final free kick! It's very funny.........well probably not to Spurs fans!!! 

Got to say that it was a great finish, even had time to take a quick look over his shoulder to see where the nearest Chelsea player was before he cooly slotted it past Lloris!! 

Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101062783960055808
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Lloris prob at fault for both as well 

Yesterday was a good day for TAA to show who is the best English Right Back


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lloris prob at fault for both as well

Yesterday was a good day for TAA to show who is the best English Right Back
		
Click to expand...

You can see Hugo shouting something quite loudly as he comes out, no idea what though. Trippier has been poor all season to be honest. Nothing like the guy we saw last season and at the World Cup. On this season's form, Arnold should be the England right back. I think with Trips the good World Cup went to his head a bit, he's come back and seemingly forgotten that he needs to defend. Also, given that our alternative is the absolutely woeful Aurier, he has no real pressure on his starting spot to keep him on his game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You can see Hugo shouting something quite loudly as he comes out, no idea what though. Trippier has been poor all season to be honest. Nothing like the guy we saw last season and at the World Cup. On this season's form, Arnold should be the England right back. I think with Trips the good World Cup went to his head a bit, he's come back and seemingly forgotten that he needs to defend. Also, given that our alternative is the absolutely woeful Aurier, he has no real pressure on his starting spot to keep him on his game.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think Kane has tried to claim Trippiers goal yet ? 

Possible good news as well 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101088484595585025
If something happens then Kane is suspended Spurs could go back to winning


----------



## sam85 (Feb 28, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Funny how Liverpoolâ€™s poor results lately have all been down to getting nervous,no such excuse this morning
#anyexcuseforapoorresult
		
Click to expand...


I can't recall exactly how the conversation went down on here, but in my mind it felt like most neutrals were suggesting Liverpools poor run of form was down to nerves.  In my mind it definitely seemed like most Liverpool fans were trying to play down the effect of nerves and just put it down to poor performances.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Funny how Liverpoolâ€™s poor results lately have all been down to getting nervous,no such excuse this morning
#anyexcuseforapoorresult
		
Click to expand...

Starting to embarrass yourself now.

Thought of commenting on your club, or even others as much as us?


----------



## sam85 (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think Kane has tried to claim Trippiers goal yet ?

Possible good news as well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101088484595585025
*If something happens then Kane is suspended Spurs could go back to winning*

Click to expand...


Excellent fishing attempt.  I'll bite, you can't honestly tell me you think Spurs are better off without Kane


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Starting to embarrass yourself now.

Thought of commenting on your club, or even others as much as us?
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Starting to embarrass yourself now.

Thought of commenting on your club, or even others as much as us?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Pete I donâ€™t get embarrassed.

Have you not heard the excuses regarding some poor results lately then,seems to me thereâ€™s always an excuse,and getting nervous is the main one.
Just funny that considering last night they seemed far from nervous.

We are doing alright atm thanks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Excellent fishing attempt.  I'll bite, you can't honestly tell me you think Spurs are better off without Kane
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s just the same joke that Papas mentioned yesterday when he said this - of course Spurs are massively better with Kane. Watching last night Sonâ€™s impact looked a lot less and wasnâ€™t involved as much as he was when Kane wasnâ€™t there 



Papas1982 said:



			I think someone needs to injure Kane.........
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry Pete I donâ€™t get embarrassed.

Have you not heard the excuses regarding some poor results lately then,seems to me thereâ€™s always an excuse,and getting nervous is the main one.
Just funny that considering last night they seemed far from nervous.

We are doing alright atm thanks.
		
Click to expand...

2 goes at quoting me, 3 posts on Liverpool in quick succession - you've got Liverpool tourettes. We must be really getting to you.

Kane's headbutt, Sarri-ball, Arsenal vs spurs means some dropped points at the weekend, Citys non-penalty, and most of all Man U's resurgence. Nope Liverpool, Liverpool, Liverpool........

I'm sure that if we dont win the league, you will love it more than any trophy that Man U have ever won.


----------



## sam85 (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s just the same joke that Papas mentioned yesterday when he said this - of course Spurs are massively better with Kane. Watching last night Sonâ€™s impact looked a lot less and wasnâ€™t involved as much as he was when Kane wasnâ€™t there
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I did wonder what that comment meant when I read it this morning


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			No it wasn't cheating, why did the West Ham player have to put a hand on him he was running across goal and sandwiched by two players and there legs came together. Penalty, was it soft deffo, was it a Pino, Deffo. unfortunately that tweet that shows what VAR would look like if you had Â£20.
Re the game, City had 3 clear cut chances in the first 5 minutes, City battered West Ham but the finishing was the worst I have seen from a City side this year. West hams first clear chance came in the 42nd minute. Thought the two West Ham centre halfs looked fantastic. Second half was more of the same, but Ederson pulled off a fantastic save to stop West Ham going one up. Second half West Ham played some excellent football. However and I don't know the answer to this. Do West Ham have some injuries. Quite frankly Sami Nasri looked like a Donkey, only person slower was Andy Carol who is the most over rated player I have seen. Those two were carried. To be honest I wanted a good look at Declan Rice but never realised he was on til five minutes before we left.
		
Click to expand...


No mate it was a dive, City was getting a bit desperate, Ref was getting a bit nervous so it was bound to happen. 

Re City apart from the first 5/10 minutes, I though you was a bit flat last night, maybe because of the cup final, maybe because West Ham aint worth getting up for? i don't know what but if Dobbin Carol could have put his chance away it could have been a classic smash and grab!

Paul has already listed the injuries and explained Nasri but i agree Carol is a dinosaur, he looks out of place in Pellegrini's team. He has looked that way ever since he returned from injury. Thought Rice did ok. Not expecting him to be pulling all the strings against City at the Etihad tbf.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			2 goes at quoting me, 3 posts on Liverpool in quick succession - you've got Liverpool tourettes. We must be really getting to you.

Kane's headbutt, Sarri-ball, Arsenal vs spurs means some dropped points at the weekend, Citys non-penalty, and most of all Man U's resurgence. Nope Liverpool, Liverpool, Liverpool........

I'm sure that if we dont win the league, you will love it more than any trophy that Man U have ever won.

Click to expand...

Yes donâ€™t know why it quoted you twice,once is enough.

Unfortunately unlike some debating every occurrence takes time and I canâ€™t be bothered.

Love Man Utd hate Liverpool just as much.
I donâ€™t think I need to mention again how unbearable it will be if you win the league,however once again as Iâ€™ve said on many occasions Klopp has done a great job and I will actually say well done to Liverpool.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			No mate it was a dive, City was getting a bit desperate, Ref was getting a bit nervous so it was bound to happen.

Re City apart from the first 5/10 minutes, I though you was a bit flat last night, maybe because of the cup final, maybe because West Ham aint worth getting up for? i don't know what but if Dobbin Carol could have put his chance away it could have been a classic smash and grab!

Paul has already listed the injuries and explained Nasri but i agree Carol is a dinosaur, he looks out of place in Pellegrini's team. He has looked that way ever since he returned from injury. Thought Rice did ok. Not expecting him to be pulling all the strings against City at the Etihad tbf.
		
Click to expand...

F and D. When i did notice Rice playing. I was suprised how far up the field he was. It had been touted that City are interested in him as a replacement. But he was playing more  advanced than i thought. Is that his normal position.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			City have agreed a Â£650m 10-year kit sponsorship deal with Puma. Were being paid Â£20m a year by Nike, so a tidy little upgrade.
		
Click to expand...

 Al answer to the sensible question , not the one that contributes nowt a little later. 
Strictly speaking its not just Man City. It also covers Manchester City groups other clubs it owns in Spain, China Australia Uraguay etc etc. In essence Puma get a global deal especially in China. They were on about it on the radio saying how much coverage puma will be getting. How the money gets shared out. Watch this space. What it does mean is tashyboy will be getting some more Nike golf gear on the cheap at the end of the season. ðŸ˜


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			F and D. When i did notice Rice playing. I was suprised how far up the field he was. It had been touted that City are interested in him as a replacement. But he was playing more  advanced than i thought. Is that his normal position.
		
Click to expand...


He normally floats across the middle in front of the defence doing the simple stuff well. I was very impressed with Ben Johnson at Left back last night making his first team debut, looks like he can defend, obviously throwing him in at Left Back (he is a natural right back) vs one of the best teams in World Football up against the former PFA player of the year and then 2nd half probably the PFA player of the year is a heck of an introduction and if he got torn apart it would have been understandable but Rice really helped him out and he was calm and played the offside trap well and generally stood up to people. He got isolated once but that is okay.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 28, 2019)

Am I the only


pokerjoke said:



			Yes donâ€™t know why it quoted you twice,once is enough.

Unfortunately unlike some debating every occurrence takes time and I canâ€™t be bothered.

Love Man Utd hate Liverpool just as much.
I donâ€™t think I need to mention again how unbearable it will be if you win the league,however once again as Iâ€™ve said on many occasions Klopp has done a great job and I will actually say well done to Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Klopp is a good manager but he hasnâ€™t won anything in England and I really donâ€™t see Liverpool winning the league, not whist City are as strong as they are.

Next year will be even more competitive in my opinion.

Liverpool are suffering a bit with nerves but last night was the perfect game for them to build confidence and go again. Next crunch game against a better side you will see another edgy performance.

I just think the weight of expectation and having not won the league in almost 30 years is going to prove too much of a burden.

Might have been different without City around but City are relentless and will not allow Liverpool to have a cushion which IMO is the only way they will get over the line.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			F and D. When i did notice Rice playing. I was suprised how far up the field he was. It had been touted that City are interested in him as a replacement. But he was playing more  advanced than i thought. Is that his normal position.
		
Click to expand...

According to this, Rice's average position was the deepest midfielder as usual: https://www.whoscored.com/Matches/1...ier-League-2018-2019-Manchester-City-West-Ham (click on Player Positions down below the pie charts).



Tashyboy said:



			Al answer to the sensible question , not the one that contributes nowt a little later.
Strictly speaking its not just Man City. It also covers Manchester City groups other clubs it owns in Spain, China Australia Uraguay etc etc. In essence Puma get a global deal especially in China. They were on about it on the radio saying how much coverage puma will be getting. How the money gets shared out. Watch this space. *What it does mean is tashyboy will be getting some more Nike golf gear on the cheap at the end of the season.* ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Why does it mean that?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

Fulham sack Raneri - no idea whatâ€™s happened at the club but seems to me they should have given the previous manager the full season


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			According to this, Rice's average position was the deepest midfielder as usual: https://www.whoscored.com/Matches/1...ier-League-2018-2019-Manchester-City-West-Ham (click on Player Positions down below the pie charts).


Why does it mean that?
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately, Nike do Man City golf clothing. Some of it is quite good, but the wrong side of cheap. They will be getting rid of all there clothing at the end of season. Tashyboy will be near the front of the queue. The deal for City going to Puma has been the worst kept secret in football this year, they have already started flogging City clothing off on the cheap in there Nike outlets ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Am I the only


Klopp is a good manager but he hasnâ€™t won anything in England and I really donâ€™t see Liverpool winning the league, not whist City are as strong as they are.

Next year will be even more competitive in my opinion.

Liverpool are suffering a bit with nerves but last night was the perfect game for them to build confidence and go again. Next crunch game against a better side you will see another edgy performance.

I just think the weight of expectation and having not won the league in almost 30 years is going to prove too much of a burden.

Might have been different without City around but City are relentless and will not allow Liverpool to have a cushion which IMO is the only way they will get over the line.
		
Click to expand...

Saw some stats the other day re Pep Guadiola. During his time as a manager in Spain, Germany and England. With the amount of trophies he has won, it equates to a trophy every 23 games ðŸ˜³


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 28, 2019)

In here: https://www.football365.com/news/cardiff-v-burnley-super-sunday-the-premier-league-is-overhyped  there's a genuinely fascinating mail on Man City and waterpolo. Apparently one of Pep's advisors is a world famous former waterpolo player, and all of his key tactics are taken from waterpolo. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			In here: https://www.football365.com/news/cardiff-v-burnley-super-sunday-the-premier-league-is-overhyped  there's a genuinely fascinating mail on Man City and waterpolo. Apparently one of Pep's advisors is a world famous former waterpolo player, and all of his key tactics are taken from waterpolo. Interesting stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I was very Suprised with the choice of his background staff when watching the Amazon programme. But it seems to work.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Saw some stats the other day re Pep Guadiola. During his time as a manager in Spain, Germany and England. With the amount of trophies he has won, it equates to a trophy every 23 games ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, i'd imagine the clubs he's managed probably average 2 trophies a season with out without him...

It's gonna be interesting where he goes next. Hopefully not PSG for more CV padding.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

So it looks like Kane has avoided punishment for the â€œaimed headbuttâ€ 

But the reason why is because the ref saw it - 

So why if the ref saw Kane aim a headbutt at a player didnâ€™t he do something - Obviously a red card if he made contact but clearly a yellow for the intent ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			He normally floats across the middle in front of the defence doing the simple stuff well. I was very impressed with Ben Johnson at Left back last night making his first team debut, looks like he can defend, obviously throwing him in at Left Back (he is a natural right back) vs one of the best teams in World Football up against the former PFA player of the year and then 2nd half probably the PFA player of the year is a heck of an introduction and if he got torn apart it would have been understandable but Rice really helped him out and he was calm and played the offside trap well and generally stood up to people. He got isolated once but that is okay.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Ben Johnson had a very good game up against Mahrez who was dire, and has been dire all season, even with 10 assists. But did Johnson help to make Mahrez look dire, I think so. Was listening to a West Ham fan on the radio last night who was ripping Pelligrini to bits for playing the kid out of position.  Think the kid would be buzzing today with that performance. Thought Pelligrini did very well subbing him for Zabaleta, when B silva came on he could of ripped him to bits. At times some of the West Ham play was very slick. The Black kid on the right wing looked awesome at times. More positives than negatives at West Ham at the moment.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So it looks like Kane has avoided punishment for the â€œaimed headbuttâ€

But the reason why is because the ref saw it -

So why if the ref saw Kane aim a headbutt at a player didnâ€™t he do something - Obviously a red card if he made contact but clearly a yellow for the intent ?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™d be a different story if it was a Liverpool player,that is for sure.

If Salah did that i reckon heâ€™d get 5 match ban minimum ðŸ˜†


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 28, 2019)

Great news, but wish the sentence was at least trebled.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/uk-england-merseyside-47400988


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 28, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101184858708197376
Always good to see


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101184858708197376
Always good to see
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™ll _shoulder_ that burden like a professional.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fulham sack Raneri - no idea whatâ€™s happened at the club but seems to me they should have given the previous manager the full season
		
Click to expand...

No big surprise. Was supposed to come in to make us more solid defensive. Failed miserably and the team look disengaged and uncoordinated. I think with hindsight Jokanovic should have been given more time and finished the job he started. I think he had the players respect and ultimately would have found something that worked


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101184858708197376
Always good to see
		
Click to expand...

The bitterness is strong with this one ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No big surprise. Was supposed to come in to make us more solid defensive. Failed miserably and the team look disengaged and uncoordinated. I think with hindsight Jokanovic should have been given more time and finished the job he started. I think he had the players respect and ultimately would have found something that worked
		
Click to expand...

Was listening to the radio on the way back from the game,  A Fulham fan was on and was nigh on begging Ranieri to go. Said he was destroying the Young uns at Fulham. The panel then went on to question how Ranieri managed to win the title with Leicester. They were having a rig hold dig and then conceded he had a good set of players when the league was at its poorest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Was listening to the radio on the way back from the game,  A Fulham fan was on and was nigh on begging Ranieri to go. Said he was destroying the Young uns at Fulham. The panel then went on to question how Ranieri managed to win the title with Leicester. They were having a rig hold dig and then conceded he had a good set of players when the league was at its poorest.
		
Click to expand...

I think Ranieiri simply won the league as Leicester cashed in on a perfect storm of all the normal suspects all playing simultaneously poorly in the same season and finding a playing style that worked for the players he had to get the most from their abilities. I think he got found out the next season, not helped by a few of the players in the dressing room turning against him. I think this has happened here and the players don't seem to have the same stomach for the battle Jokanovic had instilled. I think the fact we have Scotty Parker in caretaker charge, Fulham favourite as he is, indicates we're resigned to our fate and plainly getting ready for next season and I hope we can find another in the Jokanovic mould that understands the championship, its unique requirements and can get us back up again asap


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think Ranieiri simply won the league as Leicester cashed in on a perfect storm of all the normal suspects all playing simultaneously poorly in the same season and finding a playing style that worked for the players he had to get the most from their abilities. I think he got found out the next season, not helped by a few of the players in the dressing room turning against him. I think this has happened here and the players don't seem to have the same stomach for the battle Jokanovic had instilled. I think the fact we have Scotty Parker in caretaker charge, Fulham favourite as he is, indicates we're resigned to our fate and plainly getting ready for next season and I hope we can find another in the Jokanovic mould that understands the championship, its unique requirements and can get us back up again asap
		
Click to expand...

To me it would have made no difference who  Fulham appointed. 

Their problems go back to the recruitment last summer when they spent around Â£100m on players who would be happy playing for a  team in 9th to 14th place i.e. no real pressure. 

No one  was signed who appears to have the stomach for a fight at the wrong end of the table.

Schurrle, for example, was quoted  a few weeks ago talking about how he won't be around if/when they are relegated. Just what the fans want to hear.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think Ranieiri simply won the league as Leicester cashed in on a perfect storm of all the normal suspects all playing simultaneously poorly in the same season and finding a playing style that worked for the players he had to get the most from their abilities. I think he got found out the next season, not helped by a few of the players in the dressing room turning against him. I think this has happened here and the players don't seem to have the same stomach for the battle Jokanovic had instilled. I think the fact we have Scotty Parker in caretaker charge, Fulham favourite as he is, indicates we're resigned to our fate and plainly getting ready for next season and I hope we can find another in the Jokanovic mould that understands the championship, its unique requirements and can get us back up again asap
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a Job for fat Sam. ðŸ˜–


----------



## GB72 (Mar 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Was listening to the radio on the way back from the game,  A Fulham fan was on and was nigh on begging Ranieri to go. Said he was destroying the Young uns at Fulham. The panel then went on to question how Ranieri managed to win the title with Leicester. They were having a rig hold dig and then conceded he had a good set of players when the league was at its poorest.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly felt he got lucky. Pearson had Leicester winning at the end of the previous season and Ranieri road those coattails. Add to that next to no injuries for a whole season and other teams dropping points and you have a perfect storm.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			To me it would have made no difference who  Fulham appointed.

Their problems go back to the recruitment last summer when they spent around Â£100m on players who would be happy playing for a  team in 9th to 14th place i.e. no real pressure.

No one  was signed who appears to have the stomach for a fight at the wrong end of the table.

Schurrle, for example, was quoted  a few weeks ago talking about how he won't be around if/when they are relegated. Just what the fans want to hear.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd agree with that 100%. I think the players Jokanavic signed like Mawson to boost the defence were decent enough (apart from him being injured most of the season) and I think realistically most fans would have taken 9th-14th in the first season before a ball was kicked. Schurrle was a strange signing though and not sure what they really expected to get from him. If he goes I doubt many fans will shed a tear and some will barely notice. I think the nucleus was there and Jokanavic would have had them more up for a fight each week than Ranieiri seems to have had. Parker on a hiding to nothing as we're doomed already and definitely not a job for him at this stage to manage us next season and try and get us at least into the top 6


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure I'd agree with that 100%. I think the players Jokanavic signed like Mawson to boost the defence were decent enough (apart from him being injured most of the season) and I think realistically most fans would have taken 9th-14th in the first season before a ball was kicked. Schurrle was a strange signing though and not sure what they really expected to get from him. If he goes I doubt many fans will shed a tear and some will barely notice. I think the nucleus was there and Jokanavic would have had them more up for a fight each week than Ranieiri seems to have had. Parker on a hiding to nothing as we're doomed already and definitely not a job for him at this stage to manage us next season and try and get us at least into the top 6
		
Click to expand...

Each week I see (or donâ€™t see in mawsons case) him and Seri play Iâ€™m so glad we pulled the plug on the deals 

Same with Bernard ..

Mawson far too much money we got better value for belbeuvu at 4 million 

Seri just doesnâ€™t look up to standArd

And Bernard seemed decent but far too much wages for not guaranteed first team


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2019)

Seri has been a disappointment and Mawson simply doesn't look match fit even now. I thought Jokanavic had the tools with the signings but he didn't seem to ever know what his preferred and best line up was and we had a different back line every week. You need to build a solid defence/spine and neither manager has done that


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure I'd agree with that 100%. I think the players Jokanavic signed like Mawson to boost the defence were decent enough (apart from him being injured most of the season) and I think realistically most fans would have taken 9th-14th in the first season before a ball was kicked. Schurrle was a strange signing though and not sure what they really expected to get from him. If he goes I doubt many fans will shed a tear and some will barely notice. I think the nucleus was there and Jokanavic would have had them more up for a fight each week than Ranieiri seems to have had. Parker on a hiding to nothing as we're doomed already and definitely not a job for him at this stage to manage us next season and try and get us at least into the top 6
		
Click to expand...

Mawson wasn't exactly great at Swansea and they were relegated. 

Of course the fans would be happy with a mid-table finish but my point is that you were never likely to achieve that by buying only mid-table players.

You needed a stronger backbone but it seemed that the assumption was that you could succeed in the PL by playing the same brand of possession based football that secured promotion. 

Unfortunately the players weren't good enough to do that against the better opposition that you are now up against. 

Ditching Ranieri now isn'tlikely to achieve much as if, as seems likely, you are relegated another rebuild of the team will be necessary.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Mawson wasn't exactly great at Swansea and they were relegated.

Of course the fans would be happy with a mid-table finish but my point is that you were never likely to achieve that by buying only mid-table players.

You needed a stronger backbone but it seemed that the assumption was that you could succeed in the PL by playing the same brand of possession based football that secured promotion.

Unfortunately the players weren't good enough to do that against the better opposition that you are now up against.

Ditching Ranieri now isn'tlikely to achieve much as if, as seems likely, you are relegated another rebuild of the team will be necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Think Parker is only a stop gap and the club are realistic to recognise the fact we're down. I'm sure they'll be looking at a suitable manager who knows the championship. I thought actually under Jokanavic at the start of the season, playing the possession football we had done would be fine especially as that is what a lot of other teams with limited resources like Brighton and Bournemouth had done. The defence was just a shambles from the start and Jokanavic didn't know what to do to fix it. Clearly as it seems nor did Ranieri. There will be a huge clear out and we're see what we're left with come kick off next season


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Mawson wasn't exactly great at Swansea and they were relegated.

Of course the fans would be happy with a mid-table finish but my point is that you were never likely to achieve that by buying only mid-table players.

You needed a stronger backbone but it seemed that the assumption was that you could succeed in the PL by playing the same brand of possession based football that secured promotion.

Unfortunately the players weren't good enough to do that against the better opposition that you are now up against.

Ditching Ranieri now isn'tlikely to achieve much as if, as seems likely, you are relegated another rebuild of the team will be necessary.
		
Click to expand...

100%. Teams that come up and survive generally strengthen their defences. Fulham failed to do this, they brought in decent Premier League attackers but tried to survive on a Championship defence. I didn't rate Mawson last season either, felt he was one of those young defenders who was overrated because he can ping a long ball but struggles with actual defending. That's not the sort of player you want for a relegation battle. There's no decent protection in front of the defence either, they were probably hoping Seri was another KantÃ© but that hasn't worked at all. 

Ranieri was completely the wrong appointment as well. They needed someone to come in and sort out the defence. Ranieri has never at any point in his career been known for organising a good defence. At Leicester he inherited Morgan and Huth who bullied everyone, but the following season got found out when the league cracked down on shirt-holding at corners and so on.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 1, 2019)

People say Ranieri got lucky with Leicester or he got the perfect storm what a load of codswallop.

You could say with his resources heâ€™s achieved more than many of managers now who can only win by spending 100s of millions.
Everyone talks about buying titles,Ranieri didnâ€™t.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So it looks like Kane has avoided punishment for the â€œaimed headbuttâ€

But the reason why is because the ref saw it -

So why if the ref saw Kane aim a headbutt at a player didnâ€™t he do something - Obviously a red card if he made contact but clearly a yellow for the intent ?
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t be doing anything daft like that to the golden boy of English Football...


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 2, 2019)

I hate Spurs donâ€™t get me wrong but you have to admire Poch and the way Spurs has gone about its business.

I look and see so many parallels with Arsenal under Wengers tenure. Poch cannot do anymore , they play great football, qualify for the CL every year, compete YoY now for major trophies , built an impressive new stadium yet it wonâ€™t be enough, and Poch senses that too.

Quote from the article on BBC sums it up for me.

â€œIf now the expectation is that it is not enough to play well, be a contender for top four and be in the Champions League for the third year in a row, if now the obligation is that it is compulsory to win a title because we are doing so well, you need to compare with other teams.â€ He goes onto say that Spurs will need a another â€œmagic guyâ€.

Heâ€™s right and I hope that he sticks to his guns and that the club donâ€™t force him out one day due to lack of trophies despite his excellent work.

Of course it wonâ€™t be the club itself, it will be Tottenham Fan TV, Piers Morgan-type critics, and a subset of ungrateful unrealistic fans.

Is Poch now a victim of his own relative success? Mmmm sounds a very familiar story.ðŸ¤”

Get Poch out!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 2, 2019)

Didnâ€™t realise Poch built the stadium. No wonder itâ€™s delayed if youâ€™ve only got one man on the job.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101184858708197376
Always good to see
		
Click to expand...

Let it go. You'll feel better for it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2019)

A bit puzzled with the Arsenal starting line-up...


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2019)

Just had a stumble across Bournemouths ground. Now yes it is small. But the area is beautiful. Got to be in one of the nicest locations in the country. Could be a pigs ear to get out of though with the car end of game


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

seriously wtf is this arsenal line up? Aubam, Ozil, Torreira, Kolasinac all on the bench

GL Dick, hope you know more than I do but looks like weve set up to limit the damage rather than have a proper go (as we did when we beat them earlier in season, as we did against chelsea etc)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 2, 2019)

As a neutral I'm hoping for wins for Arsenal (sorry Spurs fans), Man Utd and Chelsea this weekend just to make the race for 3rd and 4th even tighter.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 2, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			A bit puzzled with the Arsenal starting line-up...
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I can only assume he doesnâ€™t want to lose it in the first half and then make a few changes in the second half to finish the game strongly. 

Certianly it will give Poch something to think about tactically.

Torreira is a real head scratcher we are always more solid with him playing.

What a bench though if we are still in this match at the hour mark.


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

well thats a huge bonus. Top top class from Ramsey, were gonna miss him


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			well thats a huge bonus. Top top class from Ramsey, were gonna miss him
		
Click to expand...

Thats funny Iâ€™m sure you use to slate him all the time.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			well thats a huge bonus. Top top class from Ramsey, were gonna miss him
		
Click to expand...

Our loss... Juventus gain...


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Our loss... Juventus gain...
		
Click to expand...

so crazy weve received nothing for him


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

what a save that is from Leno


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

Shocking Kane offside yet gets the penalty


----------



## jp5 (Mar 2, 2019)

No red for Rose then Kane offside, not gonna be our day.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 2, 2019)

Assume Poch will be taking the officials to task, post match, for missing the offside...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2019)

Yep, rubbish officials are going to cost us this. But Mustafi, what a liability that bloke is. Worst player on the pitch by miles.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 2, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, rubbish officials are going to cost us this. But Mustafi, what a liability that bloke is. Worst player on the pitch by miles.
		
Click to expand...

It could be argued that Lacazette has cost Arsenal the 3 points with his two misses. But I guess it's easier to blame the officials. I agree that they made a mistake with the decision but if Lacazette had buried even one of the two great chances then it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 2, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Assume Poch will be taking the officials to task, post match, for missing the offside...
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course he will ðŸ™„


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2019)

Soft, but who cares. Good save.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

Terrible penalty from Auba..


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2019)

awful pen sigh 

had more than enough chances to beat an awful spurs side


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2019)

Yep. Thrown it away.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

Another terrible decision gets the ball first and gets sent off. Rose sticks his boot in sticds up to keepers chest and nothing. 

We've had plenty of chances to win this game and didn't do it. One thing for certain Mustafi is by far our worst player


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 2, 2019)

Ref did his best to even it up but it wasnâ€™t to be.

Ah well at least we ruined the undrawable season for Spurs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2019)

Well I know we arenâ€™t allowed to bring in the officials and they donâ€™t have an affect on the results ðŸ™„ but they havenâ€™t really had a great game 

Kane offside for his penalty - how the heck canâ€™t the linesman put in line ?!? 

Very very soft pen for Abumeyang 

The red card - well if his is giving that a straight red why not Rose for his challenge ?! 

Good derby and Arsenal really had the chances to win it - but officials had a big say in Spurs getting a point


----------



## jp5 (Mar 2, 2019)

These refs really donâ€™t help themselves. Lino not in line for the offside then ref keeps Rose on and sends Torreira off. And still we should have won it!


----------



## jp5 (Mar 2, 2019)

Wow, just seen Vertoghen was inside the box when the penalty was taken, explains how he got to the rebound before Auba. Should have been a retake.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2019)

Surely thatâ€™s just a basic requirement to be in line for a free kick - really poor


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2019)

Funny how it is, different eyes have different view point.

I didnâ€™t think Rose v keeper was a red as he was entitled to go the ball. Yellow was fine.

Not sure that was a red at the end. Rose had his studs showing in a potential stamping position, but as he was the one writhing in â€œagonyâ€, he got the decision.

I thought the Auba pen was a pen as Sanchez was on the wrong side and â€gentlyâ€ fouled Auba. Went down easily yes, but still a foul.

Overall Arsenal deserved the win and had the chances via Auba and Lacazette.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 26685


Surely thatâ€™s just a basic requirement to be in line for a free kick - really poor
		
Click to expand...

You'd think that would be a basic requirement, much like consistency of decisions, if Rose isn't a sending off nor is Torreira. 

Officiating like that gives further evidence to why VAR is needed whether fans like it or not.


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 26685


Surely thatâ€™s just a basic requirement to be in line for a free kick - really poor
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t follow?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2019)

Re the Spurs penalty. At least it puts to bed the myth that the small teams dont get decisions. ðŸ‘ðŸ˜


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

Good game to watch .
But once again the officials are the headline.
Very poor from the Lino. He has been left by a yard by players who only moved two ydâ€™s.
He even has the 18yrd line to help him and still got it wrong.
Thatâ€™s never a red he quite clearly gets the ball, Rose was the one who was late in the tackle but because heâ€™s down screaming itâ€™s red.
Very poor from ref.
Great end to the game but posh poor penalty under pressure.
Think it was soft as Abaumayang does pull the defenders arm first. 50/50 for me.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			You'd think that would be a basic requirement, much like consistency of decisions, if Rose isn't a sending off nor is Torreira.

Officiating like that gives further evidence to why VAR is needed whether fans like it or not.
		
Click to expand...

But the ref on telly PhilWalton thought the ref got everything right so if VAR ref thinks like him it wonâ€™t matter.
Only the offside would have been changed!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2019)

Only saw the second half as I was out on the course - but that seems to be when the drama was. The officials have had a poor day that's for sure.

Linesman was poor on our goal, how can you not be in line with the defence for a free kick? Kane is offside, but then Mustafi with a brainless shove on him to give the penalty. He is awful, Arsenal need to get rid of him ASAP. Absolute liability.

Arsenal penalty was soft, I do find Sanchez frustrating though. I'm not sure how much contact there was, but there was absolutely no need for Sanchez to try and stick a tackle in from that angle when he has little chance of winning the ball - just get between him and the goal for god sake! No need to stick a foot in there. Gave the ref a decision instead of just standing his ground.

The actual penalty was shocking, tame and near the middle. Vertonghen's block was incredible, until I saw the replay with him two yards inside the box. Surely the linesman should be watching for that? So both linesmen have had a shocker.

I can see why Torreira got the red there. You can say what you like about him playing the ball, but nowadays in football if you slide and you can't prevent your studs from impacting another player's knee, you're deemed to be out of control and endangering his safety, and therefore it's a red card. Rose's one on Leno, I don't know, he's probably a bit lucky there but he didn't look to be as much out of control as Torreira as he's just trying to put the ball in the net. Perfectly willing to admit it could be my Spurs bias on that one though.

All in all it looked like we were poor and lucky to come out with a point. Unfortunately even a point isn't good enough. We needed to win that game, now the chasing pack are too close for comfort when we still have Liverpool and City to play. So not good enough. 1 point from 9 and that could be top four in the bin for us.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Only saw the second half as I was out on the course - but that seems to be when the drama was. The officials have had a poor day that's for sure.

Linesman was poor on our goal, how can you not be in line with the defence for a free kick? Kane is offside, but then Mustafi with a brainless shove on him to give the penalty. He is awful, Arsenal need to get rid of him ASAP. Absolute liability.

Arsenal penalty was soft, I do find Sanchez frustrating though. I'm not sure how much contact there was, but there was absolutely no need for Sanchez to try and stick a tackle in from that angle when he has little chance of winning the ball - just get between him and the goal for god sake! No need to stick a foot in there. Gave the ref a decision instead of just standing his ground.

The actual penalty was shocking, tame and near the middle. Vertonghen's block was incredible, until I saw the replay with him two yards inside the box. Surely the linesman should be watching for that? So both linesmen have had a shocker.

I can see why Torreira got the red there. You can say what you like about him playing the ball, but nowadays in football if you slide and you can't prevent your studs from impacting another player's knee, you're deemed to be out of control and endangering his safety, and therefore it's a red card. Rose's one on Leno, I don't know, he's probably a bit lucky there but he didn't look to be as much out of control as Torreira as he's just trying to put the ball in the net. Perfectly willing to admit it could be my Spurs bias on that one though.

All in all it looked like we were poor and lucky to come out with a point. Unfortunately even a point isn't good enough. We needed to win that game, now the chasing pack are too close for comfort when we still have Liverpool and City to play. So not good enough. 1 point from 9 and that could be top four in the bin for us.
		
Click to expand...

So if you think Rose is in control he has done the keeper deliberately?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			So if you think Rose is in control he has done the keeper deliberately?
		
Click to expand...

Can you read?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Can you read?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and your bias thinks Rose isnâ€™t out of control as much as the Arsenal lad who got red
Torria got the ball Rose only got the keeper.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes and your bias thinks Rose isnâ€™t out of control as much as the Arsenal lad who got red
Torria got the ball Rose only got the keeper.
		
Click to expand...

Torreira's one just looked worse to me, and more reckless. I conceded in the first place that it might be my Spurs bias influencing that though, so you're impressing no one by pointing the same thing out back to me. 

Also, getting the ball isn't relevant when you're talking about reckless endangerment.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok, I've had to watch them again on Twitter, but yeah, both red cards.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Torreira's one just looked worse to me, and more reckless. I conceded in the first place that it might be my Spurs bias influencing that though, so you're impressing no one by pointing the same thing out back to me. 

Also, getting the ball isn't relevant when you're talking about reckless endangerment.
		
Click to expand...

Not trying to impress anyone .
You quote if you go for the ball and follow through on someoneâ€™s knee itâ€™s red .
But if you get the keeper in the chest that MIGHT be ok ,really.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ok, I've had to watch them again on Twitter, but yeah, both red cards.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not trying to impress anyone .
You quote if you go for the ball and follow through on someoneâ€™s knee itâ€™s red .
But if you get the keeper in the chest that MIGHT be ok ,really.
		
Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t seen either challenge so canâ€™t comment too much, but fouls on the keeper for me always look worse and you get away with more because the keeper leads with his hands so more likely to get clattered than another player


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not trying to impress anyone .
You quote if you go for the ball and follow through on someoneâ€™s knee itâ€™s red .
But if you get the keeper in the chest that MIGHT be ok ,really.
		
Click to expand...

Give me a break, you know from this topic that it's very difficult to be unbiased when your own team is involved! I tried my best though. Having watched it again just now, the Rose one looks worse than I remembered during the game, and I'd say they're both red cards.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Give me a break, you know from this topic that it's very difficult to be unbiased when your own team is involved! I tried my best though. Having watched it again just now, the Rose one looks worse than I remembered during the game, and I'd say they're both red cards.
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid it becomes hard to give someone a break when their first comment is questionable about my reading skills!
And yes we are all biased , and itâ€™s usually pointed out to us.!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I havenâ€™t seen either challenge so canâ€™t comment too much, but fouls on the keeper for me always look worse and you get away with more because the keeper leads with his hands so more likely to get clattered than another player
		
Click to expand...

Ok let us know when you see it. Itâ€™s not good and the ref should be asked why itâ€™s not a red.
They donâ€™t answer to anybody.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Ok let us know when you see it. Itâ€™s not good and the ref should be asked why itâ€™s not a red.
They donâ€™t answer to anybody.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen both id almost go not a red to either 
Rose and Leno both going for ball, quite a distance between them. Keeper gets in way (does his job) gets clattered 
Other one.. terrira is like a mile from rose when he goes for ball and catches him with the follow through 

Itâ€™s just one of them both players going for ball makes it look worse


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Just seen both id almost go not a red to either
Rose and Leno both going for ball, quite a distance between them. Keeper gets in way (does his job) gets clattered
Other one.. terrira is like a mile from rose when he goes for ball and catches him with the follow through

Itâ€™s just one of them both players going for ball makes it look worse
		
Click to expand...

Yes can see that but if your going to send one off and not the other thatâ€™s what I think the ref got wrong.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes can see that but if your going to send one off and not the other thatâ€™s what I think the ref got wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Then the second is his mistake as he set the tone with first


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 2, 2019)

Are Utd up to 4th
Cracking game by the sounds of it.
Come on Everton


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Then the second is his mistake as he set the tone with first
		
Click to expand...

Yes your correct.
I just think the second one it was Rose that was late thatâ€™s why he got clattered.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Are Utd up to 4th
Cracking game by the sounds of it.
Come on Everton
		
Click to expand...

Watched the Utd game on the dodgy box, very good game for the nuetral, some cracking goals, was pleased Pogba missed the penalty, especially when Lukaku was on a hat-trick, miserable sod
Utd had the chances, but had some sympathy for Soton especially after getting back to 2-2.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2019)

Rice is getting better every game for sure 

Popping up with goals now aswell. Good header


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2019)

Bit of a nasty tackle that by Noble.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2019)

Have they switched the mics off at West Ham? There seems to be no atmosphere. Saturday evening,  under the lights, 1 nil up, oddly quiet.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have they switched the mics off at West Ham? There seems to be no atmosphere. Saturday evening,  under the lights, 1 nil up, oddly quiet.
		
Click to expand...

Was asked this last week.
I think they are just cutting down to save costs.
Canned crowds will be next.
Not sure but think I can hear the players shouting. Thatâ€™s rare in the prem.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Was asked this last week.
I think they are just cutting down to save costs.
Canned crowds will be next.
		
Click to expand...

The sound seems muffled so I think it is genuinely a sound issue, not the crowd. It's a shame, we need to hear the atmosphere.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2019)

Piece said:



			Bit of a nasty tackle that by Noble.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a red at first glance 

Tbh he has the tackling ability of Paul scholes


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Watched the Utd game on the dodgy box, very good game for the nuetral, some cracking goals, was pleased Pogba missed the penalty, especially when Lukaku was on a hat-trick, miserable sod
Utd had the chances, but had some sympathy for Soton especially after getting back to 2-2.
		
Click to expand...

Now theres summat i never thought of re lukakaus hat trick ðŸ¤”


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I thought it was a red at first glance

Tbh he has the tackling ability of Paul scholes
		
Click to expand...

If Noble has managed to get a tackle in the player must of either been stood still or on the the phone.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			If Noble has managed to get a tackle in the player must of either been stood still or on the the phone.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree.. a player who has made an entire career of being able to take a pen

Canâ€™t do bugger all else


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2019)

Another vital win

Anderson, lanzini and at the end arnie look scary going forward 

Just need yarmelko back down the right and we will have an outstanding front line.

Rice scoring is the icing on the cake


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 2, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Another vital win
		
Click to expand...

Good win but vital? Youâ€™re probably gonna finish between 8-12 does it really matter the exact position?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Good win but vital? Youâ€™re probably gonna finish between 8-12 does it really matter the exact position?
		
Click to expand...

Vital to me winning my bets with a couple on here for year

2 more points and Huddersfield canâ€™t finish above usðŸ¤­


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2019)

Dont know if this is true or fake news. But. 
From next season, if youâ€™re in the U.K. & want to watch all televised football it will cost:

Sky Sports = Â£420
BT Sport = Â£335.88
Premier Sports = Â£119.88
Eleven Sports = Â£71.88
Amazon = Â£79

Total = Â£1,026.64 Per Year ðŸ˜±

Football fans priced out, even from their armchairs ðŸ’°


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Dont know if this is true or fake news. But.
From next season, if youâ€™re in the U.K. & want to watch all televised football it will cost:

Sky Sports = Â£420
BT Sport = Â£335.88
Premier Sports = Â£119.88
Eleven Sports = Â£71.88
Amazon = Â£79

Total = Â£1,026.64 Per Year ðŸ˜±

Football fans priced out, even from their armchairs ðŸ’°
		
Click to expand...

Or iptv for Â£60 a year for the lot

So Iâ€™ve heard... ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Dont know if this is true or fake news. But.
From next season, if youâ€™re in the U.K. & want to watch all televised football it will cost:

Sky Sports = Â£420
BT Sport = Â£335.88
Premier Sports = Â£119.88
Eleven Sports = Â£71.88
Amazon = Â£79

Total = Â£1,026.64 Per Year ðŸ˜±

Football fans priced out, even from their armchairs ðŸ’°
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m lucky I got bt sports included with my broad band and Amazon I have anyways

But it is getting out of control


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Or iptv for Â£60 a year for the lot

So Iâ€™ve heard... ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer and one a good friend of mine ( who happens to have a Tash and is a rammel golfer ) has done all year ðŸ˜‰


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 2, 2019)

Sergio Ramos has to be the dirtiest cheat I think I have ever seem play football in all my 40 years. 

Disgusting specimen and right at home at Real.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Or iptv for Â£60 a year for the lot

So Iâ€™ve heard... ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

This intrests me but i need a smart TV dont i?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Dont know if this is true or fake news. But.
From next season, if youâ€™re in the U.K. & want to watch all televised football it will cost:

Sky Sports = Â£420
BT Sport = Â£335.88
Premier Sports = Â£119.88
Eleven Sports = Â£71.88
Amazon = Â£79

Total = Â£1,026.64 Per Year ðŸ˜±

Football fans priced out, even from their armchairs ðŸ’°
		
Click to expand...

Competition has been great for the consumer hasn't it? ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤¬


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			This intrests me but i need a smart TV dont i?
		
Click to expand...

Probably but it wont cost Â£1,000


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			This intrests me but i need a smart TV dont i?
		
Click to expand...

Mine is loaded on my Amazon Fire Stick, so if the TV works with that then itâ€™s ok, plus I can move the firestick to different TVâ€™s around the house.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Probably but it wont cost Â£1,000
		
Click to expand...

No itll cost Â£2770 for the 65" one ive seen in costco ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Mine is loaded on my Amazon Fire Stick, so if the TV works with that then itâ€™s ok, plus I can move the firestick to different TVâ€™s around the house.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right , i think ive got a brand new one somewhere that my tart bought last black friday. 

How do i get it loaded onto the FS?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No itll cost Â£2770 for the 65" one ive seen in costco ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Samsung Premium 8000 series. Superb


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Ah right , i think ive got a brand new one somewhere that my tart bought last black friday.

How do i get it loaded onto the FS?
		
Click to expand...

Youtube is your friend to load it on the Amazon box/firestick, Facebook or mates down the pub will probably help with a contact for activating an account.

Man Utd v Soton today was from a Chinese programme with English commentary broadcast from Canada (I believe )


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The sound seems muffled so I think it is genuinely a sound issue, not the crowd. It's a shame, we need to hear the atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

Sky usually muffle the sound when fans are signing about Sky being .... "not very good", maybe it was that?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Youtube is your friend to load it on the Amazon box/firestick, Facebook or mates down the pub will probably help with a contact for activating an account.

Man Utd v Soton today was from a Chinese programme with English commentary broadcast from Canada (I believe )
		
Click to expand...

My mate Davemac will help me


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Samsung Premium 8000 series. Superb 

Click to expand...

Cheers Greig, 

i'll keep that in mind. I've had this Panasonic plasma for about 11yrs and its just starting to go patchy green  in parts. I like the Panasonic gear, they seem to last longer.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Cheers Greig,

i'll keep that in mind. I've had this Panasonic plasma for about 11yrs and its just starting to go patchy green  in parts. I like the Panasonic gear, they seem to last longer.
		
Click to expand...

We looked at the Viera and the Sony range and the Samsung kicked their arse for Â£300 less. Picked ours up for Â£1200 (UE65NU8070) and it's faultless. OK, it's not O/QLED but it's still impressive with sport and movies.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 2, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101931196714500096Just for you Liverpool supporters. Made me chuckle


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have they switched the mics off at West Ham? There seems to be no atmosphere. Saturday evening,  under the lights, 1 nil up, oddly quiet.
		
Click to expand...

They must have turned the mic down, very good atmosphere yesterday, fired up before the match by the naming of the Billy Bonds stand and a lap of the pitch by the great man. 
There was a lot of sweary chants (as well as a lot of â€œwe donâ€™t know what your sayingâ€ chants in response to the toon singing ðŸ˜„) 
Nice straight forward win, could have had a couple more goals, was not very impressed by Newcastle who have been on good form lately. 

P.s Saturday evening kickoffs are absolutely shite. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Piece (Mar 3, 2019)

Weâ€™ll have a bit of that, thanks very much


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

Iâ€™m going to guess that Rodgers thought Leicester were superb/fantastic today.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102229645187928064


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2019)

Some midfield changes needed for Everton. No control when we get the ball.


----------



## Piece (Mar 3, 2019)

I think Everton are doing pretty well here.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some midfield changes needed for Everton. No control when we get the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Typical derby apart from Salahs miss / good save but a good height for him,and the Lino not knowing you canâ€™t be offside if the balls played backwards.
No final ball again.
Just hope they get that right second half.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

Better performance and on another day we might have got away with that injury time offside goal. Thought the players worked much harder today. Whether that's the effect Parker has instilled or because it was Chelsea at home. Still not good enough to stay up and with our run coming we could even end up bottom.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 3, 2019)

Everton offer nothing at all up front, 0-0 is the best they can hope for here unless they get a bit of luck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

Think itâ€™s now going to be time to rely on City dropping points , just canâ€™t see to break down teams when sitting deep

Salah having a really poor game at the moment - got to be better on the ball


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2019)

Calvert-Lewin's best game in a blue shirt, imo. Showed some great touches and link play in a game played at 100mph


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Calvert-Lewin's best game in a blue shirt, imo. Showed some great touches and link play in a game played at 100mph
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s run his heart out ( which he should do anyway)  but canâ€™t remember him having a shot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Heâ€™s run his heart out ( which he should do anyway)  but canâ€™t remember him having a shot.
		
Click to expand...

He has done more than run his heart out, his touch, lay offs and passing have been excellent. His problem was we never spent enough time as a unit near the liverpool penalty area to give him a chance to get his shooting boots on, no build up of pressure. No real deliveries to him from wide, midfield not really helping him. He did a different job today but it was a good one.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 3, 2019)

Another edgy performance from Liverpool, they would have buried those chances a couple of months ago.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

Not a surprise !
Mane must wonder sometimes when he is subbed when Salah is so poor.
Just no control in midfield.
Piss poor up front.
Canâ€™t even play a simple ball to each other.
Itâ€™s no good putting five past teams then missing your chances in a tight game.
Matip is playing spare man but his distribution just isnâ€™t good enough.
Everton made it tough and was a fair result.
It shows when VVD Is mom.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He has done more than run his heart out, his touch, lay offs and passing have been excellent. His problem was we never spent enough time as a unit near the liverpool penalty area to give him a chance to get his shooting boots on, no build up of pressure. No real deliveries to him from wide, midfield not really helping him. He did a different job today but it was a good one.
		
Click to expand...

He was good but from a forward you expect him to manufacture at least one chance of his own making in 90 minutes. He gets paid for scoring goals and thatâ€™s what heâ€™ll be measured on ultimately.

I think he would have preferred to have had a stinker as long as he had scored.


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2019)

Great game for a neutral.
Either team could have won and I think a draw is probably a fair result.
Both teams will probably feel like they've dropped two points, but it obviously hurts one team more than the other.
VVD is just superb and Calvert-Lewin had a great game, too.
I really enjoyed that game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

Just lacked that little bit of composure when needed and a little bit of quality on tbe ball , poor touches and poor passes in tbe final third. Not good enough but gives the bitters something to celebrate - cheering a player going down injured ?! Iâ€™m sure they will release the DVD for the famous draw


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			Great game for a neutral.
Either team could have won and I think a draw is probably a fair result.
Both teams will probably feel like they've dropped two points, but it obviously hurts one team more than the other.
VVD is just superb and Calvert-Lewin had a great game, too.
I really enjoyed that game.
		
Click to expand...

each to their own, thought it was a poor watch and lacking in attacking quality and a pretty inconsistent refs performance, too many players found the pace of the game too fast and made far too many mistakes


----------



## Jensen (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not good enough but gives the bitters something to celebrate - cheering a player going down injured ?! Iâ€™m sure they will release the DVD for the famous draw
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2019)

Happy with effort from the players.
Could of easily been beaten 2 or 3 nil on another day.
Just got to keep that level of effort up till the end of the season.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just lacked that little bit of composure when needed and a little bit of quality on tbe ball , poor touches and poor passes in tbe final third. Not good enough but gives the bitters something to celebrate - cheering a player going down injured ?! Iâ€™m sure they will release the DVD for the famous draw
		
Click to expand...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

Think Souness has it spot on .
We lack a class player who can control the ball and play the killer pass a la Silva.
We just needed someone to step up but we havnt got one.

We had the chances but didnâ€™t take one so got what we deserved.
I hate Derbyâ€™s they are very rarely a good football match.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2019)

Good weekend all round Iâ€™d say.

Why Klopp doesnâ€™t play Salah I canâ€™t fathom.

What?he did play
One season wonder,just when Liverpool need the Egyptian Messi(lmao) he goes missing.

Do wish Utd had bought VVD though he is just pure quality


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Think Souness has it spot on .
We lack a class player who can control the ball and play the killer pass a la Silva.
We just needed someone to step up but we havnt got one.

We had the chances but didnâ€™t take one so got what we deserved.
I hate Derbyâ€™s they are very rarely a good football match.
		
Click to expand...

Love Liverpool fans just canâ€™t wait to blame someone or something when things get sticky.
Canâ€™t think of anyone on here has pointed it out before.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Love Liverpool fans just canâ€™t wait to blame someone or something when things get sticky.
Canâ€™t think of anyone on here has pointed it out before.
		
Click to expand...

Not blaming anyone just telling the truth.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			Great game for a neutral.
Either team could have won and I think a draw is probably a fair result.
Both teams will probably feel like they've dropped two points, but it obviously hurts one team more than the other.
VVD is just superb and Calvert-Lewin had a great game, too.
I really enjoyed that game.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking game for the neutral. Thought they got it right in commentary saying Liverpool just lacked a little quality and composure but given its a Merseyside derby you can forgive them that. I though Salah really needed to do better with that chance and I don't think he loos as sharp or confident as last year. Have to save VVD was massive. Best display I've seen him put in. Thought Everton were solid and defended well and loved the openness of the last twenty minutes from the armchair


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

In other news 

https://www.90min.com/posts/6310296...n-after-new-leaked-emails-allege-ffp-misdeeds

http://www.spiegel.de/international...hadow-firms-to-flout-rules-a-1255796-amp.html

Could be serious trouble for City


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102277010884382724


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2019)

Thereâ€™s a similarity with 2 struggling badges currently, one always slip up and the other bottles it, thatâ€™s the difference between a Liverbird and a Cockerel ðŸ˜œ

ðŸŽ£


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 3, 2019)

Fish said:



			Thereâ€™s a similarity with 2 struggling badges currently, one always slip up and the other bottles it, thatâ€™s the difference between a Liverbird and a Cockerel ðŸ˜œ

ðŸŽ£
		
Click to expand...

Are Liverpool the original doing a spurs?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			cheering a player going down injured ?! Iâ€™m sure they will release the DVD for the famous draw
		
Click to expand...

That just comes across as bitter. You had the chances to win and of course the home fans are going to cheer. There will be red fans who would do exactly the same at Anfield in a derby. Why belittle Everton with that DVD jibe when they played well against you. Just sounds so bitter and cynical


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102277010884382724

Click to expand...

Got to admit when I heard him say the wind was difficult I thought oh dear!


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In other news

https://www.90min.com/posts/6310296...n-after-new-leaked-emails-allege-ffp-misdeeds

http://www.spiegel.de/international...hadow-firms-to-flout-rules-a-1255796-amp.html

Could be serious trouble for City
		
Click to expand...

Lols, though not at Citeh.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

Fish said:



			Thereâ€™s a similarity with 2 struggling badges currently, one always slip up and the other bottles it, thatâ€™s the difference between a Liverbird and a Cockerel ðŸ˜œ

ðŸŽ£
		
Click to expand...

You need a bigger fish!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2019)

What price VVD on the open market? How long before one of the two Spanish giants test Liverpool's resolve?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Lols, though not at Citeh.
		
Click to expand...

?! Must have missed the joke ?


----------



## Jensen (Mar 3, 2019)

Shows how much Salah favours his left fo


Fish said:



			Thereâ€™s a similarity with 2 struggling badges currently, one always slip up and the other bottles it, thatâ€™s the difference between a Liverbird and a Cockerel ðŸ˜œ

ðŸŽ£
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell, someone's grey cells were being challenged over the weekend ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			?! Must have missed the joke ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe itâ€™s you ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚

Just bantz Phillip ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In other news

https://www.90min.com/posts/6310296...n-after-new-leaked-emails-allege-ffp-misdeeds

http://www.spiegel.de/international...hadow-firms-to-flout-rules-a-1255796-amp.html

Could be serious trouble for City
		
Click to expand...

Yes and a 10 point adjustment down in the prem would be nice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes and a 10 point adjustment down in the prem would be nice.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sensing an online petition backed by the Echo ðŸ¤£


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm sensing an online petition backed by the Echo ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t you know the Echo is printed in Manchester.
Or is it Warrington I donâ€™t read it anymore.
But itâ€™s a thought do you think TM is a red!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes and a 10 point adjustment down in the prem would be nice.
		
Click to expand...

Only joking but if they are banned from Europe for gaining an advantage then they have gained that advantage in the prem as well.
Canâ€™t see anything happening as most top clubs have got things to hide.
Just paper talk.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Only joking but if they are banned from Europe for gaining an advantage then they have gained that advantage in the prem as well.
Canâ€™t see anything happening as most top clubs have got things to hide.
Just paper talk.
		
Click to expand...

The issue is to do with UEFA FFP Rules so if there is any punishment etc then itâ€™s only affecting UEFA comps 

They have already been punished once


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Donâ€™t you know the Echo is printed in Manchester.
Or is it Warrington I donâ€™t read it anymore.
But itâ€™s a thought do you think TM is a red!
		
Click to expand...

Printed? It's 2019, I read it online ðŸ˜

TM?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That just comes across as bitter. You had the chances to win and of course the home fans are going to cheer. There will be red fans who would do exactly the same at Anfield in a derby. *Why belittle Everton with that DVD jibe *when they played well against you. Just sounds so bitter and cynical
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because they've got form for releasing a DVD after their last  derby win...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Maybe because they've got form for releasing a DVD after their last  derby win...
		
Click to expand...

Reading some poor things about some of the chants being heard today - really poor from them.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reading some poor things about some of the chants being heard today - really poor from them.
		
Click to expand...

Glass houses / stones.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Maybe because they've got form for releasing a DVD after their last  derby win...
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were better than that mate.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Glass houses / stones.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry again please explain - i posted two articles about City having possible issues in Europe with FFP and yet your response is about glass houses and something being funny ? Do you have a point somewhere ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

I thought we deserved to win but again we werent paitent enough in possession. 

At times played into Everton's hands, we're better than that. 

Salah should've done better with his chances and i thought Milner and Lallana were the wrong subs.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reading some poor things about some of the chants being heard today - really poor from them.
		
Click to expand...

For the love of god just STOP IT!!!
ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜–


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 3, 2019)

"I'm completely fine with chasing," Klopp said. "I watched Match of the Day last night and saw the celebrations of Man City - they had 900 chances and scored one goal, a shot with the wrong foot.

Hmmm, not your finest quote Mr Klopp and one that is overly inaccurate and somewhat bitter.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thought you were better than that mate.

Click to expand...

Better than what?? What i've said is 100% true.

I just think some people are getting their knickers in a twist over Phils post, it was said in jest.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry again please explain - i posted two articles about City having possible issues in Europe with FFP and yet your response is about glass houses and something being funny ? Do you have a point somewhere ?
		
Click to expand...

Try reading your post 9331, and I'm sure the penny will drop


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			For the love of god just STOP IT!!!
ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

As predictable as Diane Abbot drawing the race card! ðŸ˜´


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reading some poor things about some of the chants being heard today - really poor from them.
		
Click to expand...

Consistent with it, just like the other lot last week. 

i was surprised at how long it took The Park End  today with their bile, it's usually first 5 mins today it was into the 2nd half before they remembered the words.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Try reading your post 9331, and I'm sure the penny will drop
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but what does hearing about poor chants have to do with City having possible FFP issues ?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry again please explain - i posted two articles about City having possible issues in Europe with FFP and yet your response is about glass houses and something being funny ? Do you have a point somewhere ?
		
Click to expand...

I do Phil.

Glass Houses:

Certain Liverpool fans didn't respect the tribute to Eric Harrison @ Old Trafford.

Don't recall any reds on here using it to have a cheap shot.

Something funny:

Liverpool fail to win,  you start claiming playing field not level.

Do you realise what a d1ck you make yourself look sometimes?

Am sure you're a lovely bloke, but that snide comment about what you've read third hand really pissed me off


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Consistent with it, just like the other lot last week.

i was surprised at how long it took The Park End  today with their bile, it's usually first 5 mins today it was into the 2nd half before they remembered the words.....
		
Click to expand...

Good job youâ€™ve got no knobheads eh!


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Consistent with it, just like the other lot last week.
		
Click to expand...

Who's the other lot Stu?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			I do Phil.

Glass Houses:

Certain Liverpool fans didn't respect the tribute to Eric Harrison @ Old Trafford.

Don't recall any reds on here using it to have a cheap shot.

Something funny:

Liverpool fail to win,  you start claiming playing field not level.

Do you realise what a d1ck you make yourself look sometimes?

Am sure you're a lovely bloke, but that snide comment about what you've read third hand really pissed me off
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I posted two articles about City having potential issues with FFP - no one said anything about playing field not level ?!

Maybe some like yourself are just looking to create something out of nothing

Unless you want to highlight in my post where I said the playing field wasnâ€™t level ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Who's the other lot Stu?
		
Click to expand...

Your lot. 

"The sun was right, Murderers" ring any bells?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			I do Phil.

Glass Houses:

Certain Liverpool fans didn't respect the tribute to Eric Harrison @ Old Trafford.

Don't recall any reds on here using it to have a cheap shot.

Something funny:

Liverpool fail to win,  you start claiming playing field not level.

Do you realise what a d1ck you make yourself look sometimes?

Am sure you're a lovely bloke, but that snide comment about what you've read third hand really pissed me off
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re wasting your time, itâ€™s never him itâ€™s everybody else.
Strange how heâ€™s always in the middle of it though!


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Your lot.

"The sun was right, Murderers" ring any bells?
		
Click to expand...

Did you not hear your lot singing before the tribute had finished?

Cuts both ways


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 3, 2019)

Made me chuckle the cheeky little scamp


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Good job youâ€™ve got no knobheads eh!
		
Click to expand...

Are we really having this conversation again?? 

As a match goer, certain games and certain chants are expected.

I've heard them all before and i'm not surprised or offended by them. Like i said i was surprised it took so long today before we heard them. 

Maybe others who don't hear them often find it distatsteful.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Did you not hear your lot singing before the tribute had finished?

Cuts both ways
		
Click to expand...

I honestly never, as i was at home watching it, i went to make a cup of tea and came back in just as the game was about to ko.

What was they singing?

Nice to see you defending it though. Full respect for that. ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I honestly never, as i was at home watching it, i went to make a cup of tea and came back in just as the game was about to ko.

What was they singing?
		
Click to expand...

Think you can rule out Blue Moon.  ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I honestly never, as i was at home watching it, i went to make a cup of tea and came back in just as the game was about to ko.

What was they singing?
		
Click to expand...

YNWA at the end of the minutes applause i think ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Are we really having this conversation again?? 

As a match goer, certain games and certain chants are expected.

I've heard them all before and i'm not surprised or offended by them. Like i said i was surprised it took so long today before we heard them. 

Maybe others who don't hear them often find it distatsteful.
		
Click to expand...

So why does he need to bring it up again, read back, one person turned this thread south!

Weâ€™ve got knobheads, theyâ€™ll always offend people and they need castrating.

We also had the fans come together today and collect for the local food banks, SpeedoMick did a collection for a mental health charity that looks after everybody, any mention of that? No.

Itâ€™s people like him highlighting the negative, but weâ€™re bitter! ffs,


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 3, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1033147572/posts/10217389993115124


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™re wasting your time, itâ€™s never him itâ€™s everybody else.
Strange how heâ€™s always in the middle of it though!
		
Click to expand...

Forums Mario Balotelli


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:








Made me chuckle the cheeky little scamp
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s funny - both laughing at the end ðŸ˜‚


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I honestly never, as i was at home watching it, i went to make a cup of tea and came back in just as the game was about to ko.

What was they singing?

Nice to see you defending it though. Full respect for that. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Don't condone either.

Some 'characters' chanting Liverpool songs before the minute completed. Ruined it for the decent Liverpool fans.

Am sure you wouldn't condone either.

The point I made was that pointing the finger is a bit rich when your own house isn't in order


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s funny - both laughing at the end ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Got to be honest I did have a chuckle, think I read about it on the BBC site and had a quick look on YouTube. Thought Klopps response was excellent. Oddly enough a I think there's a few clips knocking about on YouTube of Evertons ball boys being cheeky little scamps in the past. ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			So why does he need to bring it up again, read back, one person turned this thread south!

Weâ€™ve got knobheads, theyâ€™ll always offend people and they need castrating.

We also had the fans come together today and collect for the local food banks, SpeedoMick did a collection for a mental health charity that looks after everybody, any mention of that? No.

Itâ€™s people like him highlighting the negative, *but weâ€™re bitter! ffs,*

Click to expand...

You's are. ðŸ˜

Just Ignore him if you dont wanna read his posts. 

Your sarcastic response  #9344 to me just makes you look daft.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You's are. ðŸ˜

*Just Ignore him if you dont wanna read his posts.*

Your sarcastic response  #9344 to me just makes you look daft.
		
Click to expand...

He canâ€™t , him and the other obsessed - they are constantly offended by what I post even though itâ€™s not even towards them but yet they still constantly read it - itâ€™s almost as if they are just waiting to react.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 3, 2019)

Spent the weekend down south and stumbled across Bournemouths ground. Anyway I mentioned about going to the ticket office and seeing if they had any tickets. Missis T wasn't bothered. A, coz she said there will be none. B, she was a bit under the weather. After we got back from our drive around Swanage etc, we bumped into a couple of City fans who were staying in our Hotel. They bought two tickets from the ticket office an hour after we were at the ground. I didn't swear honest, well not much. Well actually I fekin did.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

huds1475 said:



*Don't condone either*.

Some 'characters' chanting Liverpool songs before the minute completed. Ruined it for the decent Liverpool fans.

Am sure you wouldn't condone either.

The point I made was that pointing the finger is a bit rich when your own house isn't in order
		
Click to expand...

What does your "cuts both ways" post mean then?

What songs were the "characters" singing?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You's are. ðŸ˜

Just Ignore him if you dont wanna read his posts. 

Your sarcastic response  #9344 to me just makes you look daft.
		
Click to expand...

You feeding him is what looks daft mate!
You mentioned it after the last Derby and youâ€™ve mentioned it again today, but yet you ask if we are really having this conversation again, maybe the advice your giving me you should take with Homerâ€™s posts.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Forums Mario Balotelli
		
Click to expand...

Bit rich  coming from you, Walter Mitty.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He canâ€™t , him and the other obsessed - they are constantly offended by what I post even though itâ€™s not even towards them but yet they still constantly read it - itâ€™s almost as if they are just waiting to react.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m an Everton fan, genuinely posted we could of lost today, you come along and call us â€œbittersâ€ and mention the dvd, 
Please, who were those comments aimed at? Spurs fans? Plymouth fans?
Youâ€™re having a dig and donâ€™t play the poor me card.

You are more than happy to join in on digs at Everton all the time.

How come you donâ€™t ask to stop liking some or your posts when youâ€™ve made a decent post or gave you a compliment or do those replies not suit your agenda?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

Touche


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You feeding him is what looks daft mate!
You mentioned it after the last Derby and youâ€™ve mentioned it again today, but yet you ask if we are really having this conversation again, maybe the advice your giving me you should take with Homerâ€™s posts.
		
Click to expand...

what have i fed him? 

Yes thats right  i mentioned it because i was right there, seen and heard it 1st hand. 

Your response is as consistent as your fans who spout the bile they do. 

As for Homer posts, give your head a wobble ffs.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			what have i fed him? 

Yes thats right  i mentioned it because i was right there, seen and heard it 1st hand. 

Your response is as consistent as your fans who spout the bile they do. 

As for Homer posts, give your head a wobble ffs.
		
Click to expand...

No wonder he gets away with it on here!
Itâ€™s not my head that needs a wobble.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

Why is it always the Liverpool fans on here ðŸ¤”


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No wonder he gets away with it on here!
Itâ€™s not my head that needs a wobble.
		
Click to expand...

Dont be cryptic, i'm not a mind reader.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Spent the weekend down south and stumbled across Bournemouths ground. Anyway I mentioned about going to the ticket office and seeing if they had any tickets. Missis T wasn't bothered. A, coz she said there will be none. B, she was a bit under the weather. After we got back from our drive around Swanage etc, we bumped into a couple of City fans who were staying in our Hotel. They bought two tickets from the ticket office an hour after we were at the ground. I didn't swear honest, well not much. Well actually I fekin did.
		
Click to expand...

Do you take your clubs on your little adventures?
Played Isle of Purbeck on Saturday. If Iâ€™d known you were about would have offered you an excise to miss the footy.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you take your clubs on your little adventures?
Played Isle of Purbeck on Saturday. If Iâ€™d known you were about would have offered you an excise to miss the footy.
		
Click to expand...

i have taken them before, got back a few hours ago and missis T said we don't have the grandkids til friday, we could of stayed longer


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102276568947265540


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102276568947265540


Click to expand...

It was windy when we left the ground, We got blew down priory road past all of the Everton supporters coaches, Lincoln Blues, Wrexham Blues,London Blues, mustve been a good 25, i was surprised as we keep getting told Evertonians are all scousers.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102272920565485569


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Cheers Greig,

i'll keep that in mind. I've had this Panasonic plasma for about 11yrs and its just starting to go patchy green  in parts. I like the Panasonic gear, they seem to last longer.
		
Click to expand...

Do you still put 50p's in the back, didnt know radio rentals were still going?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Do you still put 50p's in the back, didnt know radio rentals were still going? 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all contactless bollocks now ðŸ˜€


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Maybe because they've got form for releasing a DVD after their last  derby win...
		
Click to expand...

I think it was meant to be a trilogy, but it may take them about 30 years going on recent form.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think it was meant to be a trilogy, but it may take them about 30 years going on recent form.

Click to expand...

If Star Wars is anything to go by, itâ€™ll not be worth the wait!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Don't condone either.

Some 'characters' chanting Liverpool songs before the minute completed. Ruined it for the decent Liverpool fans.

Am sure you wouldn't condone either.

The point I made was that pointing the finger is a bit rich when your own house isn't in order
		
Click to expand...

OMG, you have the temerity to say this after what you said the other year? Seriously?

Your a joke. Four feathers are in the post.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Got to be honest I did have a chuckle, think I read about it on the BBC site and had a quick look on YouTube. Thought Klopps response was excellent. Oddly enough a I think there's a few clips knocking about on YouTube of Evertons ball boys being cheeky little scamps in the past. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Them ball boys are brave, bet they wouldnt have done that to Chelsea a few years ago.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes and a 10 point adjustment down in the prem would be nice.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Printed? It's 2019, I read it online ðŸ˜

TM?
		
Click to expand...

Still prefer paper in my hand .
online petition tend to go to parliament so Teresa may be on our side . Sheâ€™s not the sporty type though!!?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The issue is to do with UEFA FFP Rules so if there is any punishment etc then itâ€™s only affecting UEFA comps

They have already been punished once
		
Click to expand...

Ok but we qualify for uefa through the league there is a connection.


----------



## Slab (Mar 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Dont know if this is true or fake news. But.
From next season, if youâ€™re in the U.K. & want to watch all televised football it will cost:

Sky Sports = Â£420
BT Sport = Â£335.88
Premier Sports = Â£119.88
Eleven Sports = Â£71.88
Amazon = Â£79

Total = Â£1,026.64 Per Year ðŸ˜±

Football fans priced out, even from their armchairs ðŸ’°
		
Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity how many games does that give you?
I dunno myself but would guess about 7 or 800 (maybe even 1000)

Only the extreme hardcore fan will watch anything that number so you probably only need some of the list
I suppose if it's spread out it means that *every* football fan can afford at least some football
If it was all with one (say sky) the cost would be higher and it would be well over Â£500 for *any* live football on TV with no choice if you couldn't afford that


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Got to admit when I heard him say the wind was difficult I thought oh dear!
		
Click to expand...

I thought you 'walked through the wind and the rain'


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 4, 2019)

Klopp needs to calm down a bit and lead by example.

Heâ€™s starting to crack under pressure ( understandably) but he has to do a better job of hiding it IMO.

Itâ€™s little wonder the players are a bit jittery after watching and listening to him talk. Not much of a leader in that dept, better sometimes to send the no.2 out to face press straight after a match.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2019)

Slab said:



			Just out of curiosity how many games does that give you?
I dunno myself but would guess about 7 or 800 (maybe even 1000)

Only the extreme hardcore fan will watch anything that number so you probably only need some of the list
I suppose if it's spread out it means that *every* football fan can afford at least some football
If it was all with one (say sky) the cost would be higher and it would be well over Â£500 for *any* live football on TV with no choice if you couldn't afford that
		
Click to expand...

Honestly don't know Slab. I suppose the easiest way would be to find the link on the group of games that the prem league sold to the bidders. Problem is it would get you the number of prem games, but not the championship etc.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 4, 2019)

And when the ball boy clapped Klopp off at the end I thought he was going over to twat him one. 

Talk about highly strung.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 4, 2019)

All this antagonism between football fans is just pathetic.   In American sports, there are rivalries but nothing to this extent.  Even in hockey last week when John Tavares returned back to New York to play for Toronto after eight years with the Islanders, there was booing and some clever signs being held up but nothing really nasty.   His shirt was put in the car park and cars were told to drive over it which was pretty funny.

But the abusive songs, the vile comments, the constant slagging off, it's why I have not seen a soccer game (and I call it that intentionally) for 20 years and would never bother watching another one.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			And when the ball boy clapped Klopp off at the end I thought he was going over to twat him one.

Talk about highly strung.
		
Click to expand...

Who was going to twat who ðŸ˜‚ I would of had a quid on the ball boy.


----------



## Slab (Mar 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Honestly don't know Slab. I suppose the easiest way would be to find the link on the group of games that the prem league sold to the bidders. Problem is it would get you the number of prem games, but not the championship etc.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno if there's a single solution that works for everyone but I doubt a monopoly broadcaster is the best way to go


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			All this antagonism between football fans is just pathetic.   In American sports, there are rivalries but nothing to this extent.  Even in hockey last week when John Tavares returned back to New York to play for Toronto after eight years with the Islanders, there was booing and some clever signs being held up but nothing really nasty.   His shirt was put in the car park and cars were told to drive over it which was pretty funny.

But the abusive songs, the vile comments, the constant slagging off, it's why I have not seen a soccer game (and I call it that intentionally) for 20 years and would never bother watching another one.
		
Click to expand...

I like the banter, in fact I love it. The vitriolic abuse quite frankly gets under my skin. The fans ( some) are that thick sometimes they don't know what they are singing. City ( and I have not heard it for sometime) used to sing songs about Munich. Yet they were to ignorant to realise that Frank Swift, one of Citys best goalies died in the same disaster covering the Story for Manchester evening news. I still think that football clubs should be pushing towards having family areas for both teams.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I still think that football clubs should be pushing towards having family areas for both teams.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree with this but they also then need to steward them correctly. Newcastle used to have a great family section, genuinely the way to do it. It was then changed, you are now pretty much in with everyone else, the swearing from the adults is not stopped by the stewards and adults often go in on the kids tickets. How can 2-3 adults go in together to a family section with no child in tow? Proper family areas are great and well done to clubs that do them properly.

Shark, is the issue not distance in the US? Too far for away fans to travel so you only get home fans at a match? Only home fans, nasty chants are a bit pointless? Incidentally, I am not condoning football fan behaviour in this country. I have enjoyed my experiences of watching sport in the US, very family friendly, but equally the atmosphere at Goodison was bouncing yesterday for example and I am not sure you get that recreated in the US. There needs to be a clean up of the unpleasant side of British fans but the good  atmosphere created is something worth preserving.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 4, 2019)

I spent many years watching and reporting on non-league football.  I have connections with both Tottenham (my father played for them in 1960/61) and Manchester United (I know the Glazer family well) but still want nothing to do with the sport any longer.  The constant cheating, abuse between fans, complaints about officiating, sorry there is nothing appealing about the sport any more.   Sad really.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I spent many years watching and reporting on non-league football.  I have connections with both Tottenham (my father played for them in 1960/61) and Manchester United (I know the Glazer family well) but still want nothing to do with the sport any longer.  The constant cheating, abuse between fans, complaints about officiating, sorry there is nothing appealing about the sport any more.   Sad really.
		
Click to expand...

What about the Americans who have gone on the rampage in their cities over the last few years when â€œcelebratingâ€ or the constant abuse the Patriots get or the videos of fans fighting in the stadium at literally every College and NFL games?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I like the banter, in fact I love it. The vitriolic abuse quite frankly gets under my skin. The fans ( some) are that thick sometimes they don't know what they are singing. City ( and I have not heard it for sometime) used to sing songs about Munich. Yet they were to ignorant to realise that Frank Swift, one of Citys best goalies died in the same disaster covering the Story for Manchester evening news. I still think that football clubs should be pushing towards having family areas for both teams.
		
Click to expand...

Probably doesnâ€™t help getting these sort of tweets off so called â€œfansâ€


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Probably doesnâ€™t help getting these sort of tweets off so called â€œfansâ€
View attachment 26702

Click to expand...

100 top point scoring points to you.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 4, 2019)

Fish said:



			I thought you 'walked through the wind and the rain' 

Click to expand...

Well thereâ€™s plenty of wind on here.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I like the banter, in fact I love it. The vitriolic abuse quite frankly gets under my skin. The fans ( some) are that thick sometimes they don't know what they are singing. City ( and I have not heard it for sometime) used to sing songs about Munich. Yet they were to ignorant to realise that Frank Swift, one of Citys best goalies died in the same disaster covering the Story for Manchester evening news. I still think that football clubs should be pushing towards having family areas for both teams.
		
Click to expand...

To Sing song like that you have to be a certain kind of person.
Every club has some.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Excellent article about the support Everton are providing for the community.
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/everton-tackling-social-issues-with-power-of-badge-6db0nt6qc


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			All this antagonism between football fans is just pathetic.   In American sports, there are rivalries but nothing to this extent.  Even in hockey last week when John Tavares returned back to New York to play for Toronto after eight years with the Islanders, there was booing and some clever signs being held up but nothing really nasty.   His shirt was put in the car park and cars were told to drive over it which was pretty funny.

But the abusive songs, the vile comments, the constant slagging off, it's why I have not seen a soccer game (and I call it that intentionally) for 20 years and would never bother watching another one.
		
Click to expand...

Generally English people tend to have thicker skins than Americans I think. Hate is just other side of the coin of love. We love to hate our rivals as much as we love our own clubs. Even humour in the UK is much more 'savage' (for want of a better word) than in America, so something that would be looked open as an insult there could be considering banter here.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Generally English people tend to have thicker skins than Americans I think. Hate is just other side of the coin of love. We love to hate our rivals as much as we love our own clubs. Even humour in the UK is much more 'savage' (for want of a better word) than in America, so something that would be looked open as an insult there could be considering banter here.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with it tho itâ€™s pathetic.. we need to move on.. yeah itâ€™s fun to wind up other fans but the pure hatred ones are pAthetic


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I do agree with it tho itâ€™s pathetic.. we need to move on.. yeah itâ€™s fun to wind up other fans *but the pure hatred ones are pAtheti*c
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, those who use those songs to create a toxic rivalry that hasnt been their pre sky football and investment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Excellent article about the support Everton are providing for the community.
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/everton-tackling-social-issues-with-power-of-badge-6db0nt6qc

Click to expand...

Another great deflection.

I've been an admirer and vocal too on here about Everton's great effect they have in the local communities, long may it continue.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I do agree with it tho itâ€™s pathetic.. we need to move on.. yeah itâ€™s fun to wind up other fans but the pure hatred ones are pAthetic
		
Click to expand...

In an ideal world youâ€™re correct, but we donâ€™t live in the ideal world, you get the knobheads who thinks itâ€™s big to sing these songs or hate another club because of were they live in the Country.
You yourself have made comments to how you feel about LPool, wereâ€™s the line between dislike and hatred and who decides.
Sadly I donâ€™t think Football will ever get past it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Another great deflection.

I've been an admirer and vocal too on here about Everton's great effect they have in the local communities, long may it continue.
		
Click to expand...

Deflection from what? It was in response to all the negativity about the game and mentions the good work done by other clubs such as LPool, Arsenal and Huddersfield.
Iâ€™m not the one with the bias and agenda.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			In an ideal world youâ€™re correct, but we donâ€™t live in the ideal world, you get the knobheads who thinks itâ€™s big to sing these songs or hate another club because of were they live in the Country.
You yourself have made comments to how you feel about LPool, wereâ€™s the line between dislike and hatred and who decides.
Sadly I donâ€™t think Football will ever get past it.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll 100% I donâ€™t like Liverpool ..however I would never for example ignore someone because their Liverpool.. think less of someone for supporting Liverpool or value their opinion less.. where as I know people who would do that 

I see people getting the proper hump if their team lose. I mean me and a guy from work fell out for a month because I joked about Liverpool after champs league.. he had a melt down couldnâ€™t take it and was never talking to me again.. he apologised a month later 

Yesterday they were winding him up about Everton during game and he was really angry

Itâ€™s just a game ffs


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2019)

https://www.football365.com/news/six-daft-excuses-given-by-jurgen-klopp-for-liverpools-failings


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102338689789759489
Also from the best City in the world yesterday.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Deflection from what? It was in response to all the negativity about the game and mentions the good work done by other clubs such as LPool, Arsenal and Huddersfield.
Iâ€™m not the one with the bias and agenda.
		
Click to expand...

Agenda and bias of what? 

After LP posted about the songs he'd read about, as i was there and heard it, i put him straight. Since then you've got the hump and twisted it. 

Deflection of points scoring #9398.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Agenda and bias of what?

After LP posted about the songs he'd read about, as i was there and heard it, i put him straight. Since then you've got the hump and twisted it.

Deflection of points scoring #9398.
		
Click to expand...

2nd Derby in a row youâ€™ve come on and mentioned the songs, have you ever said it notâ€™s all the Everton fans or simply lumped them all in together?

Like others have said weâ€™ve all got dickheads and yet youâ€™ve made no distinction with those Everton fans who are apalled or embarrassed by the singing.

Huds mentions the Lpool fans singing during the minutes applause and again no recognition or acceptance of you having dickheads, but you lumped all Utd fans in together for their dickheads behaviour.

We still get Steau comments and pictures of banners from a few LPool fans, I suppose thatâ€™s ok though?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 4, 2019)

FGS howâ€™s about you just stop being such whiny little ball bags ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			FGS howâ€™s about you just stop being such whiny little ball bags ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ yup that just about sums it up. It's gone boys, it's gone. It's History sit back and watch how me and the Utd boys do it in a couple of weeks time. ðŸ‘ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2019)

It does look windy at the Sheffield Derby tonight. ðŸ¤—


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			2nd Derby in a row youâ€™ve come on and mentioned the songs, have you ever said it notâ€™s all the Everton fans or simply lumped them all in together? 

Like others have said weâ€™ve all got dickheads and yet youâ€™ve made no distinction with those Everton fans who are apalled or embarrassed by the singing.

Huds mentions the Lpool fans singing during the minutes applause and again no recognition or acceptance of you having dickheads, but you lumped all Utd fans in together for their dickheads behaviour.

We still get Steau comments and pictures of banners from a few LPool fans, I suppose thatâ€™s ok though?
		
Click to expand...

No agenda from me re the songs etc, in fact I merely brushed over the subject yesterday, I probably have and iirc I mentioned it last time that it was a minority of your support. Go back itâ€™ll be on here. It was a good % of the Park end taking part yesterday aswell as the Gladys street, I was surprised at how long it took for the usual songs to be aired. 

Iâ€™m still waiting to hear from huds as he hasnâ€™t answered my last post but once I know the facts Iâ€™ll condemn those that need condeming. Yesterday was the first Iâ€™d heard about it and considering it happened over a week ago, Iâ€™m surprised nothing was mentioned sooner. 

Iâ€™ve made Steau comments on here to you that has only been said in jest, if those comments have previously upset or offended you then I apologise.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 4, 2019)

Help us out lads... What are Steau comments?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Help us out lads... What are Steau comments?
		
Click to expand...

Steal Bucharest won the European Cup the first year English clubs were banned , Everton were due to represent England in that Comp and had a team that could have seriously challenged to win the European Cup - so as well as the normal bad feeling there is still a lot of bitterness about Everton being denied their best chance to win the big Comp.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Iâ€™m still waiting to hear from huds as he hasnâ€™t answered my last post but once I know the facts Iâ€™ll condemn those that need condeming. Yesterday was the first Iâ€™d heard about it and considering it happened over a week ago, Iâ€™m surprised nothing was mentioned sooner.
.
		
Click to expand...

What they were singing is irrelevant. It was disrespectful and had a somewhat inflammatory effect on 'our lot', my mates who were there are incandescent.

The inflammatory aspect is to illustrate how idiocy feeds of idiocy, not to justify the actions of our idiots!

Hence my comments 'cuts both ways.' and 'glass.houses/stones'.

As you asked though, they were singing "Liverpool, Liverpool...."

That it wasn't mentioned earlier was because it would have been a cheap shot at the many using the idiotic few (as illustrated yesterday - comments ref Everton fans, by LeightonBuzzardPhil).


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Steal Bucharest won the European Cup the first year English clubs were banned , Everton were due to represent England in that Comp and had a team that could have seriously challenged to win the European Cup - so as well as the normal bad feeling there is still a lot of bitterness about Everton being denied their best chance to win the big Comp.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh Thanks PhilðŸ‘ (Same reason West Ham hate you then ðŸ˜„)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			What they were singing is irrelevant. It was disrespectful and had a somewhat inflammatory effect on 'our lot', my mates who were there are incandescent.

The inflammatory aspect is to illustrate how idiocy feeds of idiocy, not to justify the actions of our idiots!

Hence my comments 'cuts both ways.' and 'glass.houses/stones'.

As you asked though, they were singing "Liverpool, Liverpool...."

That it wasn't mentioned earlier was because it would have been a cheap shot at the many using the idiotic few (as illustrated yesterday - comments ref Everton fans, by *LeightonBuzzardPhil)*.
		
Click to expand...

But got no probs making cheap shots on here though - but itâ€™s not your First is it 

I guess I will wait to find out how two articles about Citys issue with FFP meant someone suggesting itâ€™s not a level playing field ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Ahh Thanks PhilðŸ‘ (Same reason West Ham hate you then ðŸ˜„)
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t realise West Ham were due to play in Europe 85-86 season ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No agenda from me re the songs etc, in fact I merely brushed over the subject yesterday, I probably have and iirc I mentioned it last time that it was a minority of your support. Go back itâ€™ll be on here. It was a good % of the Park end taking part yesterday aswell as the Gladys street, I was surprised at how long it took for the usual songs to be aired.

Iâ€™m still waiting to hear from huds as he hasnâ€™t answered my last post but once I know the facts Iâ€™ll condemn those that need condeming. Yesterday was the first Iâ€™d heard about it and considering it happened over a week ago, Iâ€™m surprised nothing was mentioned sooner.

Iâ€™ve made Steau comments on here to you that has only been said in jest, if those comments have previously upset or offended you then I apologise.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not on about you and Steau comments, I really can tell the difference between banter and snides




Stuart_C said:



			No better way than to beat that shower, last minute spawny winner Kop end ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Karma for all the disgusting bile that come from their lot.
		
Click to expand...

Hereâ€™s your post from the Anfield Derby, no mention of a minority.

Iâ€™m not defending any sick songs, and whether we agree or not both clubs have to sort it out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			What they were singing is irrelevant. It was disrespectful and had a somewhat inflammatory effect on 'our lot', my mates who were there are incandescent.

The inflammatory aspect is to illustrate how idiocy feeds of idiocy, not to justify the actions of our idiots!

Hence my comments 'cuts both ways.' and 'glass.houses/stones'.

As you asked though, they were singing "Liverpool, Liverpool...."

That it wasn't mentioned earlier was because it would have been a cheap shot at the many using the idiotic few (as illustrated yesterday - comments ref Everton fans, by LeightonBuzzardPhil).
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s no defence of anyone who breaks a minuteâ€™s applause/silence, itâ€™s embarrassing.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didnâ€™t realise West Ham were due to play in Europe 85-86 season ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes amazingly West Ham finished 3rd in 85/6 season!


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2019)

Meanwhile...this Sheff derby is just like the Mersey one yesterday! 100 mph stuff and very little quality ðŸ’¨


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m not on about you and Steau comments, I really can tell the difference between banter and snides




Hereâ€™s your post from the Anfield Derby, no mention of a minority.

Iâ€™m not defending any sick songs, and whether we agree or not both clubs have to sort it out.
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m not on about you and Steau comments, I really can tell the difference between banter and snides




Hereâ€™s your post from the Anfield Derby, *no mention of a minority.*

Iâ€™m not defending any sick songs, and whether we agree or not both clubs have to sort it out.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because it was a majority that day ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Yes amazingly West Ham finished 3rd in 85/6 season!
		
Click to expand...

Ah so the season after - ban was already in place then when the season started yet it was a reason to hate Liverpool?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102584802136547328


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Help us out lads... What are Steau comments?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it was initially done by LPool fans as a wind up at Everton fans as the year Steau Bucharest won the European Cup (1986) it might of been Evertonâ€™s best chance but were banned with the other English Clubs.
Now we get knobheads (who probably werenâ€™t even born) at Everton and other clubs singing songs about Heysel in response, but anyone singing songs relating to fans dying is sick in the head imo, just the same as the Steau banners some LPool fans made in response.
Itâ€™s poor and I genuinely wish Everton as a club would out these people and ban them.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah so the season after - ban was already in place then when the season started yet it was a reason to hate Liverpool?
		
Click to expand...

Who was responsible for the ban?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Who was responsible for the ban?
		
Click to expand...

Maggie Thatcher.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Who was responsible for the ban?
		
Click to expand...

Football hooligans were responsibleâ€” build up that had accumulated over the years and then the awful scenes at Hysel where fans sadly lost their lives after Liverpool fans charged and a wall collapsed in an unfit stadium resulted in then ban. But you use it as an excuse for hating a club ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102584802136547328


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Maggie Thatcher.
		
Click to expand...

Was it not because of the actions of the Liverpool football fans? 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ory/english-football-clubs-banned-from-europe


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Pressure mounted to *ban English clubs* from *European* competition. On 31 May 1985, *British*Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher asked the FA to withdraw *English clubs* from *European*competition before they were *banned*, but two days later, UEFA *banned English clubs* for "an indeterminate period of time".

She had made her feelings quite clear prior to any talk of all Clubs being banned.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 4, 2019)

The FA are getting such a joke now

Handball during a game to cheat a goal .. nothing done

Kaneâ€™s headbutt nothing done

Players diving all time nothing done

Snodgrass uses foul language to a member of the anti doping team during a test 

1 match ban and a fine

*slow clap*

Well done


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Pressure mounted to *ban English clubs* from *European* competition. On 31 May 1985, *British*Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher asked the FA to withdraw *English clubs* from *European*competition before they were *banned*, but two days later, UEFA *banned English clubs* for "an indeterminate period of time".

She had made her feelings quite clear prior to any talk of all Clubs being banned.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she was thinking of it before,  but Heysel was a brutal act of violence perpetrated by Liverpool fans that killed 39 supporters, mostly of Juventus fans but apparently some neutral fans too that was the actual catalyst for the ban.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Was it not because of the actions of the Liverpool football fans?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ory/english-football-clubs-banned-from-europe

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll never defend the actions of those LPool fans involved, and itâ€™s very easy to stop their, but:

UEFA president Jacques Georges and general secretary Hans Bangerter were threatened with imprisonment, before being given conditional discharges. 

Albert Roosens, the former secretary-general of the Belgian Football Union (BFU) and Johan Mahieu -- who was in charge of policing the stands at Heysel despite having never supervised a football match before -- were given six-month suspended prison sentences for negligence.
"Heysel is the tragedy of the century," said Caremani. "UEFA and Belgian institutions are the guilty ones -- they chose that stadium and it was the worst stadium in Europe for a final of the European Cup. 

"UEFA, the Belgian institutions, England and Italy try to forget about it. They don't care about the victims. It is only after Heysel that UEFA took responsibility for stadium safety." 

Conti added: "The Italian state, the Italian Football Federation and Juventus took little interest in the case."

It was an easy option to ban all English Clubs as that way it looked like they were dealing with hooliganism in Europe, except it didnâ€™t and fans from other clubs around Europe continued to cause trouble with each other.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Maybe she was thinking of it before,  but Heysel was a brutal act of violence perpetrated by Liverpool fans that killed 39 supporters, mostly of Juventus fans but apparently some neutral fans too that was the actual catalyst for the ban.
		
Click to expand...

It was a brutal foolish act perpetrated by English football fans. They could easily of been supporters of a different team (if another team was as successful in europe at the time).
Just as every clubs has idiots now, they all did back did then.

Considering thee are movies glorifying the romance of West Hams "fans" and their actions during the era of football hooliganism i'd say it's a little rich to play the holier than thou act.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			It was a brutal foolish act perpetrated by English football fans. They could easily of been supporters of a different team (if another team was as successful in europe at the time).
Just as every clubs has idiots now, they all did back did then.

Considering thee are movies glorifying the romance of West Hams "fans" and their actions during the era of football hooliganism i'd say it's a little rich to play the holier than thou act.
		
Click to expand...

This is my last comment on this otherwise it will end in a ban for me but two things in response to your post...First I never played any sort of holier than thou act. Iâ€™ve been going West Ham home and away for 40 years so I know the sort of arseholes that follow West Ham and what they are capable of, and second it was specifically *Liverpool* football fans, I donâ€™t know why you are trying to deflect by saying English football fans. You are aware of the stickers the Everton fans stuck on the seats? Stop playing to type.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 4, 2019)

Has the pub bore/bigot gone yet?

Using peoples deaths to score points from rival footy fans? Been done before, will be done again.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			This is my last comment on this otherwise it will end in a ban for me but two things in response to your post...First I never played any sort of holier than thou act. Iâ€™ve been going West Ham home and away for 40 years so I know the sort of arseholes that follow West Ham and what they are capable of, and second it was specifically *Liverpool* football fans, I donâ€™t know why you are trying to deflect by saying English football fans. You are aware of the stickers the Everton fans stuck on the seats? Stop playing to type.
		
Click to expand...

Of course on that occasion it was Liverpool fans. I wasn't implying that other supporters were in the ground in disguise. Simply that it was an inevitable situation due to the ridiculous hooliganism problems that plagued english footy at the time.

As to the holier than thou act, sorry but all fans were as bad as each other during that time. In fact i can still reel off some teams hooligan supporter names (none of which are from any Liverpool based teams), simply because some clubs have fans that still harp back to those good old days a lot more. *BUT *trying to somehow take a moral high ground simply because your team didn't have the bad luck to be caught is hypocrisy of the highest order.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			This is my last comment on this otherwise it will end in a ban for me but two things in response to your post...First I never played any sort of holier than thou act. Iâ€™ve been going West Ham home and away for 40 years so I know the sort of arseholes that follow West Ham and what they are capable of, and second it was specifically *Liverpool* football fans, I donâ€™t know why you are trying to deflect by saying English football fans. You are aware of the stickers the Everton fans stuck on the seats? Stop playing to type.
		
Click to expand...

The ban was a culmination of English fans behaviour across Europe leading Upto Heysel, not just Liverpool.

Iâ€™m more than happy to debate it with you, if you wish.

30+ yrs later Italy still has a hooligan problem.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Of course on that occasion it was Liverpool fans. I wasn't implying that other supporters were in the ground in disguise. Simply that it was an inevitable situation due to the ridiculous hooliganism problems that plagued english footy at the time.

As to the holier than thou act, sorry but all fans were as bad as each other during that time. In fact i can still reel off some teams hooligan supporter names (none of which are from any Liverpool based teams), simply because some clubs have fans that still harp back to those good old days a lot more. *BUT *trying to somehow take a moral high ground simply because your team didn't have the bad luck to be caught is hypocrisy of the highest order.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I donâ€™t agree with the first paragraph at all, it wasnâ€™t inevitable, again I wonâ€™t excuse the LPool fans fighting, but a wall collapsed in stadium that wasnâ€™t fit for purpose or policed in the correct manner.
I lived in Germany at the time and personally witnessed fans on the continent causing mayhem.
It solved nothing in terms of hooliganism in mainland Europe banning all English clubs.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry, I donâ€™t agree with the first paragraph at all, it wasnâ€™t inevitable, again I wonâ€™t excuse the LPool fans fighting, but a wall collapsed in stadium that wasnâ€™t fit for purpose or policed in the correct manner.
I lived in Germany at the time and personally witnessed fans on the continent causing mayhem.
It solved nothing in terms of hooliganism in mainland Europe banning all English clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I agree re the stadium being a major factor too. Maybe i should have broadened my point. It was inevitable something would happen due to hooliganism across Europe. Maybe not a stadium collapse, but a greater issue than just back street and terrace fighting.
Re the ban, it may not of helped Europe but it did imo force English footy to clean up somewhat. The fact that the European countries still turn a blind eye to it should imo get the English fans/association more credit.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree re the stadium being a major factor too. Maybe i should have broadened my point. It was inevitable something would happen due to hooliganism across Europe. Maybe not a stadium collapse, but a greater issue than just back street and terrace fighting.
Re the ban, it may not of helped Europe but it did imo force English footy to clean up somewhat. The fact that the European countries still turn a blind eye to it should imo get the English fans/association more credit.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re still the scapegoats, nothing happened to Galatasary when the 2 Leeds fans were murdered, FIFA/UEFA donâ€™t care if itâ€™s outside the ground.
Maybe everyone should copy how Russia controlled it for the last WC.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 5, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Help us out lads... What are Steau comments?
		
Click to expand...

Der?!

Comments made by StuartC (Steau) obviously.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 5, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™ll never defend the actions of those LPool fans involved, and itâ€™s very easy to stop their, but:

UEFA president Jacques Georges and general secretary Hans Bangerter were threatened with imprisonment, before being given conditional discharges.

Albert Roosens, the former secretary-general of the Belgian Football Union (BFU) and Johan Mahieu -- who was in charge of policing the stands at Heysel despite having never supervised a football match before -- were given six-month suspended prison sentences for negligence.
"Heysel is the tragedy of the century," said Caremani. "UEFA and Belgian institutions are the guilty ones -- they chose that stadium and it was the worst stadium in Europe for a final of the European Cup.

"UEFA, the Belgian institutions, England and Italy try to forget about it. They don't care about the victims. It is only after Heysel that UEFA took responsibility for stadium safety."

Conti added: "The Italian state, the Italian Football Federation and Juventus took little interest in the case."

It was an easy option to ban all English Clubs as that way it looked like they were dealing with hooliganism in Europe, except it didnâ€™t and fans from other clubs around Europe continued to cause trouble with each other.
		
Click to expand...

An excellent piece and one I have thought about over the years" the people responsible for supporters safety partly being held accountable. We used to call that the "swiss cheese effect" on our pit safety days. In essence all the holes have to line up for a disaster to happen. Naughty fans, poor stadium, poor policing etc the hole lines up. Unfortunately we / UEFA only seem to learn when we have these disasters.
Since then there has been numerous unprovoked attacks where footballers have been attacked, fans have been murdered, left brain damaged, in a critical condition in hospital and yet UEFA still seems fit to dish out no bans.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 5, 2019)

I still think it was wrong to ban other clubs from Europe.
Liverpool yes but not others.
They were punished so uefa looked like they were doing something .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I still think it was wrong to ban other clubs from Europe.
Liverpool yes but not others.
They were punished so uefa looked like they were doing something .
		
Click to expand...

Shame Wimbledon were banned after winning the cup. Could you imagine the likes of Real Madrid or any of the greats of that time arriving at Plough Lane to face Vinny and Fash the Bash


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shame Wimbledon were banned after winning the cup. Could you imagine the likes of Real Madrid or any of the greats of that time arriving at Plough Lane to face Vinny and Fash the Bash
		
Click to expand...

I think Wimbledon could beat them tonight they are getting beat 2-0 at home by Ajax, and it should be 4 or 5.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think Wimbledon could beat them tonight they are getting beat 2-0 at home by Ajax, and it should be 4 or 5.
		
Click to expand...

Madrid are not in a good place are they? I'd love to have seen one of the real big teams of that era rock up at Plough Lane with the pitch so close to the crowd. Vinny and the rest getting stuck in and playing their long ball stuff. Don't forget Bobby Gould was an astute manager and he'd have got them playing especially as the cup winners cup was straight knockout


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 5, 2019)

Spurs through,could be dark horses


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 5, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Spurs through,could be dark horses
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t even joke!ðŸ¤®


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 5, 2019)

10/1 Wenger to be next Madrid manager. ðŸ¤”

Canâ€™t see the current man staying if they crash out tonight at home to Ajax


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2019)

Solari was never the man for the job but Real are great at arrogance and shooting themselves in the foot with their decisions that they were left with no option. He commands no respect from the ragtag of a playing staff he has. Vinicius looks a great talent but at the same time a bit Emile Heskey. 

If Ajax get this chalked off and Real score it will be a travesty.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2019)

Last 2 Ajax goals have been outstanding. Tak a boo Lasse Schone.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 5, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Last 2 Ajax goals have been outstanding. Tak a boo Lasse Schone.
		
Click to expand...

Spurs mate of mine wants Ajax next round, how can he say that after what they are doing to Madrid?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Spurs mate of mine wants Ajax next round, how can he say that after what they are doing to Madrid?
		
Click to expand...

Is he thinking more about the away leg in Amsterdam rather than the actual match?

EDIT - the big shame is that another of the smaller clubs, in this case Ajax, will have their best players asset stripped by the big clubs and will then struggle to compete at the same level next season. Frenkie De Jong already signed to go to Barca, and possibly De Licht (spelling?) as well and I'm sure there could be more than just those two moving on.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Spurs mate of mine wants Ajax next round, how can he say that after what they are doing to Madrid?
		
Click to expand...

He might be right. As good as Ajax have been, this is a piss poor Real team with no ideas. Ajax will never have a 4-1 this easy even if they are playing VVV Venlo.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Spurs mate of mine wants Ajax next round, how can he say that after what they are doing to Madrid?
		
Click to expand...

Because they a dutch team. All the top sides would fancy. The fact that Madrid have been hopeless doesn't detract from Ajax performance as such, but it also doesn't prove Ajax are the next big thing.


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2019)

such karma for Sergio Ramos


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2019)

It might just be me, but I really don't get the hype surrounding Toni Kroos. I watch a lot of La Liga and most Copa Del Rey matches and I can't recall him ever having a standout match and without fail goes missing in Classicos. 

Good player, no doubt, good as part of the German machine, no doubt. Great though, not for me.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			such karma for Sergio Ramos 

Click to expand...

Vile thug if ever I saw one. Most sendings off from a player in top 5 leagues in Europe @25 BUT never sent off during 2018


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 5, 2019)

Mourinho 8/11 to be next Real Manager!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Think Ajax of this season could be the Monaco of a few seasons ago. Look at Monaco now. Only plus Ajax have a decent Acadamy


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			It might just be me, but I really don't get the hype surrounding Toni Kroos. I watch a lot of La Liga and most Copa Del Rey matches and I can't recall him ever having a standout match and without fail goes missing in Classicos.

Good player, no doubt, good as part of the German machine, no doubt. Great though, not for me.
		
Click to expand...

He was the Jorginho of RM, the central midfielder pinging passes left and right. Not the glamour player but effective. Modric was more of the dynamic creator, linking with Benzema, Bale and Ronnie, when they were all playing. 

Note I say "was" in the both cases as RM are a broken machine and have been since Zidane and Big Ron left. It's not just Bale that's the problem either. Isco can't get a look in. Marcelo out of the team. Ramos "selecting" the games he wants to play in. There's no structure or pattern to them nowadays. I couldn't see what they were trying to do; Modric was trying his hardest but doesn't have the support and/or talent around him to back it up. Lots of changes needed this summer...Kane in?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Spurs mate of mine wants Ajax next round, how can he say that after what they are doing to Madrid?
		
Click to expand...

At this point in the competition every team has beaten at least one decent side to be there. Cherry-picking is a bit flawed, but you'd still be lying if you said you wouldn't rather play Ajax than say, Barca, Juve/Atletico, or City.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 6, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Vile thug if ever I saw one. Most sendings off from a player in top 5 leagues in Europe @25 BUT never sent off during 2018
		
Click to expand...

And has scored 100 goals , that's more than many strikers will ever get!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2019)

Bet Sergio Ramos feels like a bit of a tit this morning. Ha.

Fair play to Ajax, seems like they had an exceptional evening. L'Equipe gave Dusan Tadic the very rare (for them) perfect match score of 10/10, just the 9th time they've ever given that score. Also seems like the new Barca boy De Jong ran rings around Modric in midfield, he's going to be a superstar. 

This is the list of L'Equipe 10/10's btw:

Franck Sauzee (1988) Bruno Martini (1988) Oleg Salenko (1994) Lars Windfeld (1997) Lionel Messi (2010 + 2012) Robert Lewandowski (2013) Carlos Eduardo (2014) Neymar (2018) Dusan Tadic (2019)

They only cover Ligue 1, European football and Internationals but even so, very impressive. Not bad for a lad replaced by Stuart Armstrong at Southampton


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2019)

Poch has been given a 2 match touchline ban and a Â£10k fine for his Burnley rant. No mention at this point regarding his assistant but hopefully he will also be dealt with.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Poch has been given a 2 match touchline ban and a Â£10k fine for his Burnley rant. No mention at this point regarding his assistant but hopefully he will also be dealt with.
		
Click to expand...

But if Poch has a touchline ban then the assistant needs to be there. If he's banned as well we have no one!   If only Kepa played for us so he could manage the team instead.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			But if Poch has a touchline ban then the assistant needs to be there. If he's banned as well we have no one!   If only Kepa played for us so he could manage the team instead.
		
Click to expand...

Kepa manged one game, lost one game, not a great record .

When you look at a bench now there are so many 'assistants'. I'm sure one of them can step in. I prefer the UEFA stance of a stadium ban. A touchline ban is not much of a punishment whereas a stadium ban carries more weight


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Kepa manged one game, lost one game, not a great record .

When you look at a bench now there are so many 'assistants'. I'm sure one of them can step in. I prefer the UEFA stance of a stadium ban. A touchline ban is not much of a punishment whereas a stadium ban carries more weight
		
Click to expand...

It's arguably easier with a stadium ban because no one will see the manager on his phone/headset.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2019)

For a touchline ban the only difference is that they don't jump up and down like a performing monkey on the side of the pitch. they still give the team talks, they are still in contact with the bench. My understanding of the stadium ban, happy to be corrected, is that they are allowed no contact once the team enter the ground. If they try to be clever and get caught then presumably they get a steeper ban, yes we all know what Jose did all those years ago.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47471992
Oh dear. Dont sound good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47471992
Oh dear. Dont sound good.
		
Click to expand...

No smoke and all that. I wonder if there has been some agreement and gagging clause on both sides


----------



## Jensen (Mar 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47471992
Oh dear. Dont sound good.
		
Click to expand...

What'a wor Peter done now man ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47471992
Oh dear. Dont sound good.
		
Click to expand...

He will be sent to Sunderland as his punishment ......


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			He will be sent to Sunderland as his punishment ......
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 6, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			He will be sent to Sunderland as his punishment ......
		
Click to expand...

His crime can't have been that bad


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Poch has been given a 2 match touchline ban and a Â£10k fine for his Burnley rant. No mention at this point regarding his assistant but hopefully he will also be dealt with.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and guess which one of those games is against. Liverpool, i swear its a conspiracy against liddle Citeh. The FA dont want us to win the league again. The little things are going against us. Just hope its windy.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Bet Sergio Ramos feels like a bit of a tit this morning. Ha.

Fair play to Ajax, seems like they had an exceptional evening. L'Equipe gave Dusan Tadic the very rare (for them) perfect match score of 10/10, just the 9th time they've ever given that score. Also seems like the new Barca boy De Jong ran rings around Modric in midfield, he's going to be a superstar.

This is the list of L'Equipe 10/10's btw:

Franck Sauzee (1988) Bruno Martini (1988) Oleg Salenko (1994) Lars Windfeld (1997) Lionel Messi (2010 + 2012) Robert Lewandowski (2013) Carlos Eduardo (2014) Neymar (2018) Dusan Tadic (2019)

They only cover Ligue 1, European football and Internationals but even so, very impressive. *Not bad for a lad replaced by Stuart Armstrong at Southampton* 

Click to expand...


Donâ€™t get me started. He was pretty much forced out too! Stupid bloody board!


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Kepa manged one game, lost one game, not a great record .

When you look at a bench now there are so many 'assistants'. I'm sure one of them can step in. I prefer the UEFA stance of a stadium ban. A touchline ban is not much of a punishment whereas *a stadium ban carries more weight*

Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			It's arguably easier with a stadium ban because *no one will see the manager on his phone/headset. *

Click to expand...

That's why a points deduction is probably the only true way forward.
Â£10k fine is just buttons to Poch, a points deduction will truly hurt!


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 6, 2019)

Apparently Klopp is Reals number 1 target to become their new manager. Be interesting to see if he can resist the lure of one of a truly massive club.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 6, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Apparently Klopp is Reals number 1 target to become their new manager. Be interesting to see if he can resist the lure of one of a truly massive club.
		
Click to expand...

He would be mad to leave liverpool

He has built a fantastic team of players

Gets backing in the market

He is a top manager I can see him winning things with them

Canâ€™t see him leaving


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 6, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Apparently Klopp is Reals number 1 target to become their new manager. Be interesting to see if he can resist the lure of one of a truly massive club.
		
Click to expand...

He's at one


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2019)

Good, letâ€™s hope they catch and punish more of these scum.

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/everton-fan-arrested-shouting-murderers-15926959


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			He would be mad to leave liverpool

He has built a fantastic team of players

Gets backing in the market

He is a top manager I can see him winning things with them

Canâ€™t see him leaving
		
Click to expand...

I'd be surprised if he went there too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Apparently Klopp is Reals number 1 target to become their new manager. Be interesting to see if he can resist the lure of one of a truly massive club.
		
Click to expand...

Right now I donâ€™t think any of the top managers will touch the place unless they are some legend at the club - Klopp , Pochettino etc will avoid the place - pretty much expect Mourinho to go back or for them to look at someone Hierro


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			That's why a points deduction is probably the only true way forward.
Â£10k fine is just buttons to Poch, a points deduction will truly hurt!
		
Click to expand...

A points deduction would be disproportionate to the crime in my opinion and too strong a punishment. Particularly if Spurs ended up missing out on Champion's League because of it, that would have an enormous impact on the club going forward. A touchline ban is fine, equivalent to a player getting suspended for two games if he had done the same thing Poch did.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			A points deduction would be disproportionate to the crime in my opinion and too strong a punishment. Particularly if Spurs ended up missing out on Champion's League because of it, that would have an enormous impact on the club going forward. A touchline ban is fine, equivalent to a player getting suspended for two games if he had done the same thing Poch did.
		
Click to expand...

I think points deductions need to come into the game. The respect side of the game is non existent. 

I wouldnt dock points on this occasion for a first offence. But Iâ€™d have a time scale of at least 1 season (for a manager) if he changes club then the new club has to accept that they have a charge against them. 

Financial penalties make no difference to sports stars these days.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

Remember when Arsenal fans were gloating how they got the easier draw against Monaco, only to lose both legs ðŸ˜‰



Orikoru said:



			At this point in the competition every team has beaten at least one decent side to be there. Cherry-picking is a bit flawed, but you'd still be lying if you said you wouldn't rather play Ajax than say, Barca, Juve/Atletico, or City.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Remember when Arsenal fans were gloating how they got the easier draw against Monaco, only to lose both legs ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Well yeah, exactly. As I say, anyone who's got to the quarter finals are no mugs.




Papas1982 said:



			I think points deductions need to come into the game. The respect side of the game is non existent.

I wouldnt dock points on this occasion for a first offence. But Iâ€™d have a time scale of at least 1 season (for a manager) if he changes club then the new club has to accept that they have a charge against them.

Financial penalties make no difference to sports stars these days.
		
Click to expand...

That seems unfair if someone moves clubs and the new club take a hit for amassed offences at a previous club. But yeah, the fines are always pocket change for the people involved and so pointless. But I think to penalise a club with points deductions it has to be an offence the club as a whole has committed. For example, one thing they do seem to give them out for is financial irregularities, so that makes sense. To punish the entire club for the actions of one person seems unjust to me. Punish that player/manager with longer suspensions if need be.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now I donâ€™t think any of the top managers will touch the place unless they are some legend at the club - Klopp , Pochettino etc will avoid the place - pretty much expect Mourinho to go back or for them to look at someone Hierro
		
Click to expand...

Apparently zidane has turned them down when asked if he wanted to return.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well yeah, exactly. As I say, anyone who's got to the quarter finals are no mugs.



That seems unfair if someone moves clubs and the new club take a hit for amassed offences at a previous club. But yeah, the fines are always pocket change for the people involved and so pointless. But I think to penalise a club with points deductions it has to be an offence the club as a whole has committed. For example, one thing they do seem to give them out for is financial irregularities, so that makes sense. To punish the entire club for the actions of one person seems unjust to me. Punish that player/manager with longer suspensions if need be.
		
Click to expand...

If a player has x amount of yellow or red cards and is transferred, the bans still count right? Imo should be the same for any punishment. I accept itâ€™s harsh, but it has to start somewhere, also a new club has a choice. They can employ someone else. A bit like signing an injury prone player, is it worth the risk?

Ideally though After their first warning theyâ€™ll learn and itâ€™ll expire. But if it doesnâ€™t then itâ€™s part of taking a punt on a manager.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If a player has x amount of yellow or red cards and is transferred, the bans still count right? Imo should be the same for any punishment. I accept itâ€™s harsh, but it has to start somewhere, also a new club has a choice. They can employ someone else. A bit like signing an injury prone player, is it worth the risk?

Ideally though After their first warning theyâ€™ll learn and itâ€™ll expire. But if it doesnâ€™t then itâ€™s part of taking a punt on a manager.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you know about his accumulated suspensions and that he's likely to pick up a yellow, you can't be as certain that he's going to lose the plot and rip a ref's head off. And I don't think there's many players or managers who are doing that regularly are there? This was very much a first offence for Poch for example.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 6, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Apparently zidane has turned them down when asked if he wanted to return.
		
Click to expand...

That's not really surprising, he hasn't even taken another job in the interim yet has he?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah but you know about his accumulated suspensions and that he's likely to pick up a yellow, you can't be as certain that he's going to lose the plot and rip a ref's head off. And I don't think there's many players or managers who are doing that regularly are there? This was very much a first offence for Poch for example.
		
Click to expand...

Hence why further punishments arenâ€™t likely to occur. I just think that all punishments need to have the threat of points loss at the end of them as itâ€™s the only deterrent to people doing something repeatedly. 

So for most it wonâ€™t even be a consideration


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well yeah, exactly. As I say, anyone who's got to the quarter finals are no mugs.
That seems unfair if someone moves clubs and the new club take a hit for amassed offences at a previous club. But yeah, the fines are always pocket change for the people involved and so pointless. But I think to penalise a club with points deductions it has to be an offence the club as a whole has committed. For example, one thing they do seem to give them out for is financial irregularities, so that makes sense. *To punish the entire club for the actions of one person seems unjust to me.* Punish that player/manager with longer suspensions if need be.
		
Click to expand...

But the manager is the leader and figurehead of the club and should show some level of respect and must, at the same time, be fully accountable for his actions as he is the clubs No.1 representative.
A three point deduction would probably put an end to most future occurrences of this kind of incident.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			But the manager is the leader and figurehead of the club and should show some level of respect and must, at the same time, be fully accountable for his actions as he is the clubs No.1 representative.
A three point deduction would probably put an end to most future occurrences of this kind of incident.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Regardless of type of incident, until they starting hitting clubs with point/points deductions they wonâ€™t take it serious imo, the fines are peanuts to them and squad sizes mean most have cover for every position for player bans.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Apparently Klopp is Reals number 1 target to become their new manager. Be interesting to see if he can resist the lure of one of a truly massive club.
		
Click to expand...

Spent hundreds of millions and the silver polish tin has still not been opened, why would Real be interested apart from helping the fans throw there hands in the air in celebration of drawing 2-2 v Malaga.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Remember when Arsenal fans were gloating how they got the easier draw against Monaco, only to lose both legs ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone, I was just pleased to be in the comp. ðŸ˜’

Itâ€™s alright though because we can win it loads with a new man at the helm. ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

A combination of Buffoon and Lukaku given United hope here! Still cant see it but should be a fun 2nd half


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Spent hundreds of millions and the silver polish tin has still not been opened, why would Real be interested apart from helping the fans throw there hands in the air in celebration of drawing 2-2 v Malaga.
		
Click to expand...

Took over a team about 8th in the league and has massively improved them to a point where they have been top for most of the season.

You know the old-fashioned way, not the oil-fashioned way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Spent hundreds of millions and the silver polish tin has still not been opened, why would Real be interested apart from helping the fans throw there hands in the air in celebration of drawing 2-2 v Malaga.
		
Click to expand...


ðŸ˜‚

Pretty good for you 

Maybe itâ€™s because has got a team to the CL Final and challenging for the title without using oil money


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Took over a team about 8th in the league and has massively improved them to a point where they have been top for most of the season.

You know the old-fashioned way, not the trophy way.

Click to expand...

sorted LB don't think Real Madrid would like that approach though ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚

Pretty good for you

Maybe itâ€™s because has got a team to the CL Final and challenging for the title without using oil money
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ next year could be Real Madrids year.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Took over a team about 8th in the league and has massively improved them to a point where they have been top for most of the season.

You know the old-fashioned way, not the oil-fashioned way.

Click to expand...

ITs all about silverware Pete,bragging rights and all that


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			sorted LB don't think Real Madrid would like that approach though ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Dont know, they do have one thing in common with City  - the local council bails them out of situations as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			ITs all about silverware Pete,bragging rights and all that
		
Click to expand...

So you dont think that Jurgen has done a good job, and we should probably replace him then?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So you dont think that Jurgen has done a good job, and we should probably replace him then?
		
Click to expand...

Do I have to keep repeating myself about Klopp?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Do I have to keep repeating myself about Klopp?
		
Click to expand...

Make it memorable and interesting, and I might for next time.


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

Dzeko needs to be serving a long ban for his ridiculous faking of a headbutt! Good job he doesnt play golf in SA ðŸ¤£


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2019)

Wow! Going to be a nervous last few minutes for Utd fans


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2019)

OMG what drama
Come on hold on


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

VAR

Discuss


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2019)

They are the biggest cheats going.


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

if nothing else, thats the United manager position for next season sorted surely

add Cavani to the embarrassing dives list


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2019)

2 through, letâ€™s hope we get all 4 in the CL and 2 in the Europa.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			VAR

Discuss 

Click to expand...

I like it


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			VAR

Discuss 

Click to expand...

Do we really have to?

Get it in the bin and keep the lid on it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

What a stonking result that is, well done Utd.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dont know, they do have one thing in common with City  - the local council bails them out of situations as well. 

Click to expand...

Makes a change from us bailing out Utd ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2019)

What an amazing turnaround.
Wether it was a penalty or not,what balls from Rashford.


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			What an amazing turnaround.
Wether it was a penalty or not,what balls from Rashford.
		
Click to expand...

never a penalty, fair play to Rashfold though


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			ITs all about silverware Pete,bragging rights and all that
		
Click to expand...

Or as others like to remind us, History. ðŸ˜ Some have it we are making it ðŸ˜‰
So are Utd looking at tonight


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			What an amazing turnaround.
Wether it was a penalty or not,what balls from Rashford.
		
Click to expand...

If the Schalke one was against City then so was that.


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			never a penalty, fair play to Rashfold though
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll disagree, I thought it was a penalty asking to be given.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

I reckon VAR has got more decisions wrong than it has right.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚

Pretty good for you

Maybe itâ€™s because has got a team to the CL Final and challenging for the title without using oil money
		
Click to expand...

What as where the money comes from go to do with it?
Is that a feather in the managers cap now?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			If the Schalke one was against City then so was that. 

Click to expand...

What a decision from the ref mate,bloody tough call to make in those surroundings and circumstances


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Or as others like to remind us, History. ðŸ˜ Some have it we are making it ðŸ˜‰
So are Utd looking at tonight
		
Click to expand...

If you class making QF's in Europe as history then Arsene is the equivalent of Alexander the great.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2019)

FairPlay to Utd,I gave them no
Chance. 
2 goals for the flat track bully


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 6, 2019)

OMG the luck of Utd of old is backðŸ˜³


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			What a decision from the ref mate,bloody tough call to make in those surroundings and circumstances
		
Click to expand...

You wouldnâ€™t be saying that if it went against you, if it went against us Iâ€™d be fuming, terrible decision.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2019)

Nope a hope is that a handball.   Refs have lost the plot.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			OMG the luck of Utd of old is backðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ll take it.
Come on though mate credit where credits due.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			What a decision from the ref mate,bloody tough call to make in those surroundings and circumstances
		
Click to expand...

Thought Ferdinand and others summed it up, no footballer in the world thought it was a penalty, but until they change the rules heâ€™s happy with that decision. 

Youâ€™d be fuming if it was against you.


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You wouldnâ€™t be saying that if it went against you, if it went against us Iâ€™d be fuming, terrible decision.
		
Click to expand...

won me a chunk of money and still cant see how its ever a penalty, as you say if given against you with your defender looking the other way youd be utterly seething


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You wouldnâ€™t be saying that if it went against you, if it went against us Iâ€™d be fuming, terrible decision.
		
Click to expand...

I did say wether or not,but it was given and excepted.
Very harsh and yes gutted especially that late on.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Nope a hope is that a handball.   Refs have lost the plot.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly as much as Lineker has, worst tripe Ive heard in my life as to what the rule should be. Attackers would be just whacking it at defenders every 2 minutes, whilst they are running round in their straitjackets.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			won me a chunk of money and still cant see how its ever a penalty, as you say if given against you with your defender looking the other way youd be utterly seething
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s given in real time you can understand the ref guessing but the fact it took nearly 4minutes and he still got it wrong itâ€™s madness.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 6, 2019)

Decision right according to the law.

I'd be well p1ssed if given against us.

Doesn't make the decision wrong though


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 6, 2019)

Massive balls from Marcus.

What a game!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nearly as much as Lineker has, worst tripe Ive heard in my life as to what the rule should be. Attackers would be just whacking it at defenders every 2 minutes, whilst they are running round in their straitjackets.
		
Click to expand...


That's one of the worst ideas ever.  Forwards would feint, do a step over then flick it onto an arm 5 times a game in that was the rule.  It would be easier than shooting.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Decision right according to the law.

I'd be well p1ssed if given against us.

Doesn't make the decision wrong though
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it boils down to opinion, handball had to be deliberate.

Why would you be pissed off at the correct decision?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 6, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Decision right according to the law.

I'd be well p1ssed if given against us.

Doesn't make the decision wrong though
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. He jumped in a weird, unnatural way and left his arm out to make himself wider. People who protected themselves clench their arms into their chest. 

It is sort of funny watching people melt down about it though. No surprise what teams theyâ€™ll generally support.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I suppose it boils down to opinion, handball had to be deliberate.

Why would you be pissed off at the correct decision?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s oozing out of you. ðŸ˜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2019)

Dzeko ðŸ˜³


----------



## Piece (Mar 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Exactly. He jumped in a weird, unnatural way and left his arm out to make himself wider. People who protected themselves clench their arms into their chest.

It is sort of funny watching people melt down about it though. No surprise what teams theyâ€™ll generally support. 

Click to expand...

To me itâ€™s clear. The defender jumped with sole intention to block the ball. He did, with his arm high and away from the body. Thatâ€™s a pen and if it was given against my team, Iâ€™d be cheesed off but recognise that was the right decision and consistent with similar decisions. If he hadnâ€™t given it, theyâ€™d be cries of more inconsistencies. Refs canâ€™t win...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 6, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			What a decision from the ref mate,bloody tough call to make in those surroundings and circumstances
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s one of those ? You would not like it given against you !
But great pen from Rashford.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s oozing out of you. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Here we go again ðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 6, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Itâ€™s one of those ? You would not like it given against you !
But great pen from Rashford.
		
Click to expand...

Of course we wouldnâ€™t like a penalty given against us. What a great piece of deduction. Sherlock? Is that you?


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2019)

VAR about to do the same in the other game in extra time too


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 6, 2019)

Is there highlights on normal tele at all ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Of course we wouldnâ€™t like a penalty given against us. What a great piece of deduction. Sherlock? Is that you?
		
Click to expand...

Why have you decided just to criticise me â€œMr Kellshire Sir â€œ.  
Plenty of others have said similar.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I suppose it boils down to opinion, handball had to be deliberate.

Why would you be pissed off at the correct decision?
		
Click to expand...

The opinion is driven by emotion. Emotion is natural in humans.

If it was given against us, my emotional reaction would be to be pissed off (prob an understatement).

The rules however, say it's  a pen though. So it's a pen.

It's not down to opinion.

What a night though. Great to see Neymar on the touchline begging for fouls


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			VAR about to do the same in the other game in extra time too
		
Click to expand...

I doubt he makes the ball but utter stupidity from Dzeko.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 6, 2019)

Taking a step back.

CL now looking wide open. Hopefully one of us can bring it back this year ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			The opinion is driven by emotion. Emotion is natural in humans.

If it was given against us, my emotional reaction would be to be pissed off (prob an understatement).

*The rules however, say it's  a pen though.* So it's a pen.

What a night though. Great to see Neymar on the touchline begging for fouls
		
Click to expand...

Rules say deliberate handball, for me thatâ€™s not a deliberate movement to the ball, heâ€™s jumped, turned and took his eye off the ball.

If it was given in real time I could understand it but watching x amount of replays I think itâ€™s wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Rules say deliberate handball, for me thatâ€™s not a deliberate movement to the ball, heâ€™s jumped, turned and took his eye off the ball.

If it was given in real time I could understand it but watching x amount of replays I think itâ€™s wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf, Dalot appealed straight away after he hit the shot, probably trying to pull a fast one and nowt to lose.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 6, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Taking a step back.

CL now looking wide open. Hopefully one of us can bring it back this year ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not ðŸ˜€


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Tbf, Dalot appealed straight away after he hit the shot, probably trying to pull a fast one and nowt to lose.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s bound too, dying minutes and theyâ€™re going out, most players would do exactly the same. It was very similar to the Schalke one last week they got against City, I didnâ€™t think that was a pen neither.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Heâ€™s bound too, dying minutes and theyâ€™re going out, most players would do exactly the same. It was very similar to the Schalke one last week they got against City, I didnâ€™t think that was a pen neither.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think VAR has gained anymore support after the last 2 nights!


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Rules say deliberate handball, for me thatâ€™s not a deliberate movement to the ball, heâ€™s jumped, turned and took his eye off the ball.

If it was given in real time I could understand it but watching x amount of replays I think itâ€™s wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Are you a professional arbiter of the rules of football?

If the answer is 'no', then your statement is an opinion.

The referees apply the rules as dictated by the ruling bodies. So their ruling is more valid than your opinion (which incidentally is the same as my opinion).

But as neither of us is a professional arbiter of the rules our opinion is irrelevant. Unless you want to debate every decision, VAR from hell!

The rules say it's a pen, according to the governing body and the professional arbiter of the rules, so.its a pen.

Personally I think the rules would benefit from clearing up.

People are entitled to their opinion, but when something is governed by rules it's the rules, not opinion that counts.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Heâ€™s bound too, dying minutes and theyâ€™re going out, most players would do exactly the same. It was very similar to the Schalke one last week they got against City, I didnâ€™t think that was a pen neither.
		
Click to expand...

Ottamendi was facing the ball though arms by his side.
PSG Guy is three foot in the air clearly trying to block the ball but your arms come out when you jump.
I can see why heâ€™s given it but a lot of refs wouldnâ€™t.
50/50 for me .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Are you a professional arbiter of the rules of football?

If the answer is 'no', then your statement is an opinion.

The referees apply the rules as dictated by the ruling bodies. So their ruling is more valid than your opinion (which incidentally is the same as my opinion).

But as neither of us is a professional arbiter of the rules our opinion is irrelevant.

The rules say it's a pen, according to the governing body and the professional arbiter of the rules, so.its a pen.

Personally I think the rules would benefit from clearing up.

People are entitled to their opinion, but when something is governed by rules it's the rules, not opinion that counts.
		
Click to expand...

Except itâ€™s not!

Current rule  states â€œDeliberateâ€ Jun 01st they are removing the word â€œDeliberateâ€ as Officials obviously canâ€™t tell whatâ€™s going on in somebodies mind.

Therefore it is an opinion as to whether itâ€™s deliberate or not and a different VAR Official may not of brought it to the attention of the Ref.

VAR simply gives someone else an opinion.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 6, 2019)

Paul.

I know you love a good debate.

But your opinion is irrelevant here, as is mine (I'll remind you that I didn't think not was, in my opinion) .

The referee is a professional who applies the rules as requested by the governing body.

People need to get over themselves.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 6, 2019)

Fingers crossed for Liverpool in the next round ðŸ¤ž


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Are you a professional arbiter of the rules of football?

*If the answer is 'no', then your statement is an opinion.*

The referees apply the rules as dictated by the ruling bodies. So their ruling is more valid than your opinion (which incidentally is the same as my opinion).

But as neither of us is a professional arbiter of the rules our opinion is irrelevant.

The rules say it's a pen, according to the governing body and the professional arbiter of the rules, so.its a pen.

Personally I think the rules would benefit from clearing up.

People are entitled to their opinion, but when something is governed by rules it's the rules, not opinion that counts.
		
Click to expand...

See post 9549 where I said â€œ I suppose it boils down to opinion, handball had to be deliberateâ€

I may not be a arbiter of the rules but I know and understand what handball is, in my opinion itâ€™s not a pen, in the refs opinion it is. 

If we canâ€™t discuss it like grown adults then we might aswell finish it now, no point discussing it or any future football decisions because weâ€™re not professional refs. 

Iâ€™d agree the rules do need clearing up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 6, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Paul.

I know you love a good debate.

But your opinion is irrelevant here, as is mine (I'll remind you that I didn't think not was, in my opinion) .

The referee is a professional who applies the rules as requested by the governing body.

People need to get over themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the point of a forum if itâ€™s not to discuss or debate? 

Whether I like to debate or not is irrelevant, the current rule is open to interpretation and thatâ€™s why itâ€™s changing which in turn makes your reply to Stu incorrect.

Donâ€™t worry about replying, I wonâ€™t engage you any further.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 6, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Paul.

I know you love a good debate.

But your opinion is irrelevant here, as is mine (I'll remind you that I didn't think not was, in my opinion) .

The referee is a professional who applies the rules as requested by the governing body.

*People need to get over themselves*.
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 7, 2019)

Football rules are seriously flawed.

That ball was ending up in row z, it should not matter if the ref deemed it to be deliberate or not. With VAR he would be able to see that and not award the pen IMO.

VAR should be a massive help but it would appear that it is not being used correctly. It should provide the ref more data points to aid his decision, ultimately it should not make the decision for him.

If he looks at that video again and thinks itâ€™s a close call ( which it obviously is) then consider where the ball is going and what would have happened if his arm did not make contact? What did Utd actually lose as a result of contact? The answer is nothing. No pen end of.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Football rules are seriously flawed.

That ball was ending up in row z, it should not matter if the ref deemed it to be deliberate or not. With VAR he would be able to see that and not award the pen IMO.

VAR should be a massive help but it would appear that it is not being used correctly. It should provide the ref more data points to aid his decision, ultimately it should not make the decision for him.

If he looks at that video again and thinks itâ€™s a close call ( which it obviously is) then consider where the ball is going and what would have happened if his arm did not make contact? What did Utd actually lose as a result of contact? The answer is nothing. No pen end of.
		
Click to expand...

What about when pens are given when the keeper or defender tackles a player who's blatantly lost control? Pens are still given then.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 7, 2019)

Is anybody here actually unhappy that it happened to PSG? Couldnâ€™t have happened to a better team IMO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

Having seen the game on telly, countless replays and analysis and it being shown again this morning, I can see how the ref using VAR would give it. The defender did himself no favours turning his back and waving the arm out and as was said, you could argue he wasn't in control and so the penalty would be right. I do think, like tackling as a dying art, defenders are going to be even more reluctant to put themselves directly in line for fear of it hitting an arm and VAR or a whistle happy ref giving a penalty. Would have been furious if it had been given against my side, even in a PL game.

However whichever way you cut it, a very depleted United side rewrote CL history with a great performance, aided by a couple of mistakes from PSG. Whatever Ole is doing with them is definitely working. Hopefully the other English sides can follow suit


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			What about when pens are given when the keeper or defender tackles a player who's blatantly lost control? Pens are still given then.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they shouldnâ€™t be given now with VAR because ref will be able to see more clearly that ball was going out of play.

Otherwise ref is inadvertently and unfairly giving team an advantage that didnâ€™t exist before his intervention.

Would cut out a lot of diving as well because a large amount of that occurs when player has already lost control of ball.

Refs should be more intelligent, take their time and assess the situation entirely before making decision. VAR is an important tool in that process but like I said it should not make the decision for him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 7, 2019)

The bt in studio ref summed it up well

He had enough time to turn his back then he had enough time to move his arm


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The bt in studio ref summed it up well

He had enough time to turn his back then he had enough time to move his arm
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he was trying his luck IMO, knew exactly what he was doing by keeping his arm out. I don't really see what ll the bleating is about, clear pen all day long.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 7, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yep, he was trying his luck IMO, knew exactly what he was doing by keeping his arm out. I don't really see what ll the bleating is about, clear pen all day long.
		
Click to expand...

2/4 English clubs through to champs league quarters aswell

Letâ€™s get all of them through


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Maybe they shouldnâ€™t be given now with VAR because ref will be able to see more clearly that ball was going out of play.

Otherwise ref is inadvertently and unfairly giving team an advantage that didnâ€™t exist before his intervention.

Would cut out a lot of diving as well because a large amount of that occurs when player has already lost control of ball.

Refs should be more intelligent, take their time and assess the situation entirely before making decision. VAR is an important tool in that process but like I said it should not make the decision for him.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re hilarious. 

Ok - letâ€™s extrapolate your notion. 

Team A are beating Team B 5-0. 

One second before the final whistle, at the other end of the pitch from the ball, Team A defender punches striker from Team B. 

Ref sees nothing. VAR (you have to assume VAR was being used for such incidents but go with me) does see it. Should the ref do nothing because the striker in Team B wouldnâ€™t have had any advantage from not being punched?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

Have the rules been changed in the last 24 hours, that I havent noticed.?

It doesnt matter where the ball is going.

It is for deliberate handball.

Refs have different opinions on seeing the same incident - we see that on a weekly basis.

Yours, the "arbiter" of doom. xx

If Man U were going to knock someone out, they couldnt have done it to a more horrible, cheating, "collection" of mercenaries, as PSG.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Youâ€™re hilarious.

Ok - letâ€™s extrapolate your notion.

Team A are beating Team B 5-0.

One second before the final whistle, at the other end of the pitch from the ball, Team A defender punches striker from Team B.

Ref sees nothing. VAR (you have to assume VAR was being used for such incidents but go with me) does see it. Should the ref do nothing because the striker in Team B wouldnâ€™t have had any advantage from not being punched?
		
Click to expand...

No you get the yellow or red card.

You can issue cards without giving pens or free kicks, theyâ€™re not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Have the rules been changed in the last 24 hours, that I havent noticed.?

It doesnt matter where the ball is going.

It is for deliberate handball.

Refs have different opinions on seeing the same incident - we see that on a weekly basis.

Yours, the "arbiter" of doom. xx

If Man U were going to knock someone out, they couldnt have done it to a more horrible, cheating, "collection" of mercenaries, as PSG.

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure you know that referees have discretion to determine what is deliberate. In this case he clearly keeps his arms out to make his body wider - so heâ€™s deliberately using his arms to help stop the ball. Absolutely clear cut.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			No you get the yellow or red card.

You can issue cards without giving pens or free kicks, theyâ€™re not mutually exclusive.
		
Click to expand...

So youâ€™d have booked the defender last night but not given a penalty?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			No you get the yellow or red card.

You can issue cards without giving pens or free kicks, theyâ€™re not mutually exclusive.
		
Click to expand...

In the example given, a player would get a red card for striking the opponent and the ref should award a direct free kick (penalty in this case as it was in the area). That's laid down in the laws and it would only be the use of VAR to highlight the incident with the ball well away from where it took place that would be the biggest issue


----------



## Junior (Mar 7, 2019)

Was it a Pen ? Under the letter of the law, yes.  Do I agree with it ?  I think I do.   Iâ€™d accept it if it went against my team.  Donâ€™t jump with your arms out is the message to players.

As  side note, I love how we beat (for me) the most awful, cheating whiny team in Europe.  I bet EUFA are spewing that PSG, RM, Roma and potentially Juve are going out and the English teams are looking strong.   If Liverpool do a job on Bayern that would be good too.  They canâ€™t blame Brexit for this ðŸ˜Š


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			So youâ€™d have booked the defender last night but not given a penalty?
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, if it was a borderline case of a foul I maybnot have given anything.

If a last defender dives and tries to save the ball with his hand that was obviously a yard wide of the goal there is grounds to book the player , even send the man off but to give a penalty? Iâ€™m not sure thatâ€™s fair , the ref in that case has created an advantage (to the attacking side) that simply did not exist.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In the example given, a player would get a red card for striking the opponent and the ref should award a direct free kick (penalty in this case as it was in the area). That's laid down in the laws and it would only be the use of VAR to highlight the incident with the ball well away from where it took place that would be the biggest issue
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know those are the rules Homer but I am questioning why free kicks and pens are given automatically  without evaluating the whole situation.  Common sense and fairness should play into decisions especially when you can slow things down and analyse carefully with VAR.


----------



## Piece (Mar 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Football rules are seriously flawed.

*That ball was ending up in row z, it should not matter if the ref deemed it to be deliberate or not.* With VAR he would be able to see that and not award the pen IMO.

VAR should be a massive help but it would appear that it is not being used correctly. It should provide the ref more data points to aid his decision, ultimately it should not make the decision for him.

If he looks at that video again and thinks itâ€™s a close call ( which it obviously is) then consider where the ball is going and what would have happened if his arm did not make contact? What did Utd actually lose as a result of contact? The answer is nothing. No pen end of.
		
Click to expand...

Your argument loses credibility at the first hurdle. Asking refs to make another opinioned decision on top of another is asking for trouble and far more inconsistencies. Yes the Utd player's shot was probably going over, but who's to say 100%? I bet we all thought with 100% certainty that VVD's miscued shot was disappearing into the Kop against Everton...we all know what happened after that. What's the degree of certainty of going over? Row Z? Row M? Row AA? Just over? Do we need Hawkeye?! All silly in my opinion, just keep it binary as it is. It's either a handball or not, irrelevant of where the ball is going.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

Well it was certainly an interesting match

Great to see one oil rich club fail to buy the CL - one more to go

As for the pen

First thing - correct me if Iâ€™m wrong , i thought the whole idea of VAR was to ensure any â€œclear and obvious â€œ error was rectified, itâ€™s pretty clear to me that for something to take 4 mins to clear up there is no way it can be clear and obvious and also you can see by the differing opinions and also reading and listening to Refs this morning many saying itâ€™s no way a penalty - so why was VAR used

So for me as each match goes by that uses var it shows that itâ€™s going to ruin the sport - how can the â€œbiggestâ€ sport in the world make a complete mess of something that many other sports have integrated very well

But what composure from Rashford and Lukaku ! Why the hell doesnâ€™t he play like that more often - the guy has all the attributes to be a beast but just Heskey did too many times just goes missing and seems to get bullied away from the ball - if Lukaku played like that 90% of the time he would be outstanding

And then there is OGS -he is making it impossible for them to not give him the job but is it a bit like when Kenny or Di Matteo came into their respective clubs - good second half season but then when expectations were different they couldnâ€™t match - so will they give it to him or still looking Pochettino

Edit - next year the rules are changing - that wouldnâ€™t be a penalty for definite but a yellow card


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

Thought both penalties against PSG and City were harsh, but a poor precedent was set during the City game. So had to be applied to the PSG game. Thank god it will be clearer next season ðŸ˜³

Talking to a lifelong Utd fan on the way to golf Tuesday. He is buzzing at Utd since Maureen was sacked. Season ticket holder and been to every home and wa way game this season. Said it will kick off if Olly don't get the job full time. If it don't happen, think this forum will go into meltdown.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

If you know and understand the hand ball rule then you'd know that was a penalty last night. As he jumps to block his arm is out away from his body, so that's considered a deliberate motion to block it with the arm. He's unlucky because I don't think he's intended to do it, but it is a penalty. 

Those who say the rules need changing - I'm not sure how else you could define it really. The rule as it is now is easier to determine because it's purely a visual thing - if the arm is away from his body or not. If you change it say only _intentional_ hand balls should be punished I think there would be too much grey area with refs trying to work out what was going through the defender's mind and whether he wanted to hand ball it or not, it would just be guesswork. And if you say all hand balls are punished, as others said, you'll have clever players just flicking it up at defenders' hands in the box when nothing else is on. The defenders would have to run round with their hands behind their back at all times (like they already do when blocking a cross).


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it was certainly an interesting match

Great to see one oil rich club fail to buy the CL - one more to go

As for the pen

First thing - correct me if Iâ€™m wrong , i thought the whole idea of VAR was to ensure any â€œclear and obvious â€œ error was rectified, itâ€™s pretty clear to me that for something to take 4 mins to clear up there is no way it can be clear and obvious and also you can see by the differing opinions and also reading and listening to Refs this morning many saying itâ€™s no way a penalty - so why was VAR used

So for me as each match goes by that uses var it shows that itâ€™s going to ruin the sport - how can the â€œbiggestâ€ sport in the world make a complete mess of something that many other sports have integrated very well

But what composure from Rashford and Lukaku ! Why the hell doesnâ€™t he play like that more often - the guy has all the attributes to be a beast but just Heskey did too many times just goes missing and seems to get bullied away from the ball - if Lukaku played like that 90% of the time he would be outstanding

And then there is OGS -he is making it impossible for them to not give him the job but is it a bit like when Kenny or Di Matteo came into their respective clubs - good second half season but then when expectations were different they couldnâ€™t match - so will they give it to him or still looking Pochetino.

So easy to start an opinion by being bitter. Not sure if you have read the latest news phil but City have signed a deal for Â£650 million. None of it oil money. That is based on the success of a club. Seeing as City have won the most trophies in England since they won the FA cup v Stoke. Suppose that makes us attractive, where as your empty trophy cabinet don't. If I had a choice between an Oil club and a club whose fans attack buses. Not a hard decision is it. Guess who is being bitter. Don't make me feel good though. Mind I suppose it cannot be easy for you seeing your arch rivals going through.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2019)

Refs and the law makers seem to forget that football isn't played at 60 frames a second on film. 

Players are in motion. The laws of physics are in play.  When a player is shuffling sideways and then jumps to block a shot. There is places where an arm will go naturally in an attempt to stay upright. No one jumps naturally in the air without putting their arms out a bit to balance.  They are not subbuteo figures.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			If you know and understand the hand ball rule then you'd know that was a penalty last night. As he jumps to block his arm is out away from his body, so that's considered a deliberate motion to block it with the arm. He's unlucky because I don't think he's intended to do it, but it is a penalty.

Those who say the rules need changing - I'm not sure how else you could define it really. The rule as it is now is easier to determine because it's purely a visual thing - if the arm is away from his body or not. If you change it say only _intentional_ hand balls should be punished I think there would be too much grey area with refs trying to work out what was going through the defender's mind and whether he wanted to hand ball it or not, it would just be guesswork. And if you say all hand balls are punished, as others said, you'll have clever players just flicking it up at defenders' hands in the box when nothing else is on. The defenders would have to run round with their hands behind their back at all times (like they already do when blocking a cross).
		
Click to expand...

Listening to Peter Walton last night he said the change coming in in June is the removal of the word deliberate, therefore in his opinion removing the doubt for Officials, certainly sounds odd, I believe the actual decision and rule will be released later this month.
As you say it sounds crazy!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Careful Tash, the, over, Â£400 million Klopp has spent doesnâ€™t count as only oil money is wrong, and if you keep pushing, the Nett Spend table will come out.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			oil oil oil
		
Click to expand...

Of course itâ€™s oil money, filtered through back channels by the owners so it appears legit.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 7, 2019)

Penalty for United for me, shouldn't have turned his back and left his arm there, lazy defending. 

Superb composure from Rashford as well, absolute class penalty. Out of nowhere England seem to have a series of quality penalty takers - Kane, Rashford and Sterling have all stepped up and scored big penalties in recent weeks. Great to see. Also nice to see Big Rom get an opportunity and put in a class performance, obviously as an Everton fan I've seen the best of him, so it's good to see him finally show what he's capable of on the big stage.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			gg
		
Click to expand...

Found your voice then - you were quiet recently when links of Citys potential banning from CL due to FFP - not long after you have already been punished because of financial irregularities- Well done on getting a big sponsor- Iâ€™m sure it will be above board like everything else at City has been - it would be a shame to have all that money but a possible transfer issue because of payments ( illegal of course ) made to Sancho

I have no doubt you will go on about the money spent on the area blah blah but thatâ€™s all through the same oil back door money as Â£1bn spent on buying all those trophies - maybe itâ€™s the lack of grace or acceptance that the club is where it is because of oil money or the arrogance that because of that oil money they feel entitled to win as portrayed by yourself when you lost a few games and it was all whinging that things were going against you - City will continue to win trophies and break records but i think for most it will always be tainted

So yes when City do go out it will be a good day for the sport and the Comp  just like last night when PSG went out

Edit - as you keep saying - some clubs have history and some clubs make history - you always forget that some clubs buy history


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Yeah I know those are the rules Homer but I am questioning why free kicks and pens are given automatically  without evaluating the whole situation.  Common sense and fairness should play into decisions especially when you can slow things down and analyse carefully with VAR.
		
Click to expand...

If he hadn't spread his arms out, but was determined to block it somehow got a leg to it for example, who's to say where a legit deflection would have gone. 

He handballed it. Anything after that is irrelevant. I'm sure if arsenal got a penalty all honest fans would take it and not decree the oppositions poor luck as it was going over.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Of course itâ€™s oil money, filtered through back channels by the owners so it appears legit.
		
Click to expand...

No different to the Utd partner Gulf Oil then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Every Club has dodgy links to sponsors or owners, so for people to try and continually drag Oil money up when talking about City is ridiculous, imo, itâ€™s jealousy, a few years back it was all about Abramovich and his money.
City last year earned over Â£500 million in revenue.
They have increased it year on year, no Club is run as a Charity or for free by these owners and every Club has skeletons.
People should be careful what they wish for, your owners (insert 99% of Clubs) would sell out tomorrow to anyone for the right price.

Everton - Moshiri and his links
Utd - Glaziers, bought on loans.
LPool - Tibet Water?
Leics - Check their financial history.
City - Arabs.
Etc
Etc


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 7, 2019)

Just watched the highlights and thats as clear a pen as you'll ever see. Thats the whole point of VAR, to pick these things up.


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			OMG the luck of Utd of old is backðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

OMG, the bitterness of sawtooth of old is back!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

All this talk of â€œletâ€™s hope all the English clubs get throughâ€ for me is rubbish.
Hope Liverpool and City get knocked out,and itâ€™s obvious others do to.

One of the best European nights last night but letâ€™s not get carried away,although now I donâ€™t think anyone will scrape Utd.

Ole will get the job I donâ€™t think the fans would except him not getting it.
He has got the players believing anything is possible.

After seeing the penalty incident again many times itâ€™s a defo.
As for the Var taking 4 minutes Phil itâ€™s no surprise.
As I understand it the game goes on until the Var ref contacts the ref.
He then stops play and goes over to watch the replay.
Goes back on the pitch and signals his decision.
Then he has to control the team who surround him( obvious under the circumstances).
Then he has to clear the area( during this time Rashford is taking pellets.
The Rashford takes an unbelievable penalty as if he at the training ground.
Thank god heâ€™s English because he is quality.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Every Club has dodgy links to sponsors or owners, so for people to try and continually drag Oil money up when talking about City is ridiculous, imo, itâ€™s jealousy, a few years back it was all about Abramovich and his money.
City last year earned over Â£500 million in revenue.
They have increased it year on year, no Club is run as a Charity or for free by these owners and every Club has skeletons.
People should be careful what they wish for, your owners (insert 99% of Clubs) would sell out tomorrow to anyone for the right price.

Everton - Moshiri and his links
Utd - Glaziers, bought on loans.
LPool - Tibet Water?
Leics - Check their financial history.
City - Arabs.
Etc
Etc
		
Click to expand...

If Everton ever reach the heady heights of meaningfully challenging for trophies, lets see if your as come-day go-day then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Just watched the highlights and thats as clear a pen as you'll ever see. Thats the whole point of VAR, to pick these things up.
		
Click to expand...

This is battenburgs take on it 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....6834/Mark-Clattenburg-Man-Utd-penalty-PSG/amp


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			All this talk of â€œletâ€™s hope all the English clubs get throughâ€ for me is rubbish.
Hope Liverpool and City get knocked out,and itâ€™s obvious others do to.

One of the best European nights last night but letâ€™s not get carried away,although now I donâ€™t think anyone will scrape Utd.

Ole will get the job I donâ€™t think the fans would except him not getting it.
He has got the players believing anything is possible.

After seeing the penalty incident again many times itâ€™s a defo.
As for the Var taking 4 minutes Phil itâ€™s no surprise.
As I understand it the game goes on until the Var ref contacts the ref.
He then stops play and goes over to watch the replay.
Goes back on the pitch and signals his decision.
Then he has to control the team who surround him( obvious under the circumstances).
Then he has to clear the area( during this time Rashford is taking pellets.
The Rashford takes an unbelievable penalty as if he at the training ground.
Thank god heâ€™s English because he is quality.
		
Click to expand...

Debated to death on here, love seeing English clubs in any sport do well on the international stage.
Raises the profile, raises morale (imo)
Genuinely donâ€™t care which of the 4 win it, also respect, but donâ€™t care, that others donâ€™t want rivals to do well.

PS. Happy for all 4 clubs in CL go bankrupt tomorrow


----------



## Slime (Mar 7, 2019)

Lukaku ............................... flat track bully?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Lukaku ............................... flat track bully?  

Click to expand...

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/club...ku-goal-tally-vs-premier-leagues-big-6-is-low
His record against the top clubs isnâ€™t exactly something you would see from a top striker - article is 18 months old now but in those months he hasnâ€™t exactly improved on it 

As I said he has all attributes to be outstanding and maybe someone like OGS is finding away to get it out of him


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			If Everton ever reach the heady heights of meaningfully challenging for trophies, lets see if your as come-day go-day then.

Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve spent over a Billion since the PL began, last time it was Chelsea, now itâ€™s City, who next? Has Klopp been told he canâ€™t buy anyone for financial reasons?
Why do you have to be challenging for trophies to make a difference, 50% or more of the PL couldnâ€™t compete with LPool if City disappeared tomorrow, does that make LPoolâ€™s money and advantage ok?

As for Oil money, did LPool give the CL money to charity, after all itâ€™s financed by GazProm and other dodgy firms, or is that money different?


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is battenburgs take on it

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....6834/Mark-Clattenburg-Man-Utd-penalty-PSG/amp

Click to expand...

The ref+var = definite penalty. Clattenburg is irrelevant.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			The ref+var = definite penalty. Clattenburg is irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree
If you read the whole article there manager says itâ€™s 50/50

He also goes on to say they should never have been in that position.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2019)

Lukaku has more goals per minute in the Premier League this season than Salah. 

Salahâ€™s only league goal against a top team is a penalty against Arsenal. 

Ah statistics. Weird things...


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Lukaku has more goals per minute in the Premier League this season than Salah.

Salahâ€™s only league goal against a top team is a penalty against Arsenal.

Ah statistics. Weird things...
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not statistics,thatâ€™s the truth.
Liverpool fans wonâ€™t have it that heâ€™s a one season wonder.
Seriously needed now on the run in,letâ€™s see how it goes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Lukaku has more goals per minute in the Premier League this season than Salah.

Salahâ€™s only league goal against a top team is a penalty against Arsenal.

Ah statistics. Weird things...
		
Click to expand...

What does Salah have to do with Lukakuâ€™s record against Top 6 ?

Salah is a wide player who has done alright since he arrived in the Prem for half the price of Lukaku , being called a one season wonder yet been crucial all season so far sitting second in the goal scoring charts ?

So is it easier to try and deflect as opposed to tackle the point that was made ?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What does Salah have to do with Lukakuâ€™s record against Top 6 ?

Salah is a wide player who has done alright since he arrived in the Prem for half the price of Lukaku , being called a one season wonder yet been crucial all season so far sitting second in the goal scoring charts ?

So is it easier to try and deflect as opposed to tackle the point that was made ?
		
Click to expand...

Someone above said Lukaku is a flat track bully. Which as you know I agree with. 

It reminded me of the above stats that I heard on Tuesday. 

Simple as that! It wasnâ€™t meant to be in retort to anything - just putting it out there that stats donâ€™t always show a full picture. Iâ€™d much rather have Salah in my team than Lukaku.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Thatâ€™s not statistics,thatâ€™s the truth.
Liverpool fans wonâ€™t have it that heâ€™s a one season wonder.
Seriously needed now on the run in,letâ€™s see how it goes.
		
Click to expand...

He looked distinctly short of confidence at the weekend. That one on one he had he'd have buried last year but a the moment seems to want an extra (often poor) touch and not taking the opportunities when presented. However like most strikers when he gets another, I can see the floodgates opening again. Not sure I'd go as far as saying he's a one season wonder but I do agree he hasn't reached the heights of last year


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Yeah I know those are the rules Homer but I am questioning why free kicks and pens are given automatically  without evaluating the whole situation.  Common sense and fairness should play into decisions especially when you can slow things down and analyse carefully with VAR.
		
Click to expand...

The ref did analysis it carefully and in his opinion it was a pen.
He missed it in real time and was told by VAR to have a look so he did.
Itâ€™s his call on the night.

If thatâ€™s Salah shooting itâ€™s a pen.
If itâ€™s VVD defending itâ€™s never a pen .
Thatâ€™s just how fans see things.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™m sure you know that referees have discretion to determine what is deliberate. In this case he clearly keeps his arms out to make his body wider - so heâ€™s deliberately using his arms to help stop the ball. Absolutely clear cut.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, of course they have discretion, Dr.Watson.

If it was THAT deliberate, why would he put his hand in the way of a ball hitting the top of the stand? Before you say it  - where the ball was going isnt the absolute for if it is a penalty or not, I dont agree with Sawtooth.

To me, if his hand would havebeen above his head, out at a 45 degree angle or even a lesser angle - ok, I'd say it was a pen. BUT down by his side, and with his back turned away and not a "Hard arm" to me it was a dodgy one. Not 100% a pen and not 100% not a pen, but I dont think it was deliberate. I also think that defenders shouldnt have to massively pull their hands out of the way - the deliberate rule is fine, in the main, and other ways of doing it (especially the Lineker way, would be way worst).

A bit like the offside rule - the old wasnt good enough when a guy out on the wing could stop a goal being given, when a fellow player hits a 30 yard thunderbolt from the middle of the pitch, and he hasnt interfered with what went on before or after. The new rules with 2 phases of play, can also be a nightmare.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			If you know and understand the hand ball rule then you'd know that was a penalty last night. As he jumps to block his arm is out away from his body, so that's considered a deliberate motion to block it with the arm. He's unlucky because I don't think he's intended to do it, but it is a penalty.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? 

You say the rule is for deliberate handball, then say you dont think he intended to do it, so its a penalty.

Wow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™ve spent over a Billion since the PL began, last time it was Chelsea, now itâ€™s City, who next? Has Klopp been told he canâ€™t buy anyone for financial reasons?
Why do you have to be challenging for trophies to make a difference, 50% or more of the PL couldnâ€™t compete with LPool if City disappeared tomorrow, does that make LPoolâ€™s money and advantage ok?

As for Oil money, did LPool give the CL money to charity, after all itâ€™s financed by GazProm and other dodgy firms, or is that money different?

Click to expand...

If City and Chelsea werent given their leg-ups, the likes of Everton, Spurs, Newcastle maybe even Vila probably would have had many years of CL qualifications. Bigger support bases, larger grounds, more exposure worldwide, bigger kit contracts, and they arent a million miles behind Liverpool, so yes it would have been a tighter spread of money.

1 billion over 27 years is one thing  - 1 billion over 5-10 years is a totally different matter.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Eh?

You say the rule is for deliberate handball, then say you dont think he intended to do it, so its a penalty.

Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Deliberate is the word used in the rules. It simply means your arm is out away from your body, so you made a deliberate motion to put it there in their definition. By not intending it I meant he didn't literally think "I'm going to go and block that with my arm". Quite an obvious distinction if, again, you know anything about the rules.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			If City and Chelsea werent given their leg-ups, the likes of Everton, Spurs, Newcastle maybe even Vila probably would have had many years of CL qualifications. Bigger support bases, larger grounds, more exposure worldwide, bigger kit contracts, and they arent a million miles behind Liverpool, so yes it would have been a tighter spread of money.

1 billion over 27 years is one thing  - 1 billion over 5-10 years is a totally different matter.
		
Click to expand...

But itâ€™s happened and effects everyone equally, unfortunately itâ€™s some LPool fans who are in the main, the only ones who mention it.
I suspect you would reconsider your season ticket if Arabs took over LPool, 99% wouldnâ€™t.
I really donâ€™t get this â€œOil money badâ€ â€œother money goodâ€

Chelsea werenâ€™t a million miles away when Abramovich came in. Utd spent years struggling to win the 1st Division, it waxes and wanes.

There will never be a level playing field in any sport when so much money is at stake.

Football has sadly changed forever and I await the next foreigner to come along and sweep the next Chelsea/City up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Deliberate is the word used in the rules. It simply means your arm is out away from your body, so you made a deliberate motion to put it there in their definition. By not intending it I meant he didn't literally think "I'm going to go and block that with my arm". Quite an obvious distinction if, again, you know anything about the rules.
		
Click to expand...

Think you need to buy a dictionary fella - deliberate/not intentional are direct opposites.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But itâ€™s happened and effects everyone equally, unfortunately itâ€™s some LPool fans who are in the main, the only ones who mention it.
I suspect you would reconsider your season ticket if Arabs took over LPool, 99% wouldnâ€™t.
I really donâ€™t get this â€œOil money badâ€ â€œother money goodâ€

Chelsea werenâ€™t a million miles away when Abramovich came in. Utd spent years struggling to win the 1st Division, it waxes and wanes.

There will never be a level playing field in any sport when so much money is at stake.

Football has sadly changed forever and I await the next foreigner to come along and sweep the next Chelsea/City up.
		
Click to expand...

Oil money is just evident in the two examples given as both were oil billionaires. I'd have thought you could work that out. If the porn guy at West ham would have done the same, god knows what banter would have been thrown at them.

The point is massive investment, sometimes 3 or 4 times what anyone else has ever done/can do - it turns it into not being a sport anymore. If thats what you want - go for your life.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, of course they have discretion, Dr.Watson.

If it was THAT deliberate, why would he put his hand in the way of a ball hitting the top of the stand? Before you say it where the ball was going isnt the abaolute for if it is a penalty or not, I dont afree with Sawtooth.

To me, if his hand would havebeen above his head, out at a 45 degree angle or even a lesser angle - ok, I'd say it was a pen. BUT down by his side, and with his back turned away and not a "Hard arm" to me it was a dodgy one. Not 100% a pen and not 100% not a pen, but I dont think it was deliberate. I also think that defenders shouldnt have to massively pull their hands out of the way - the deliberate rule is fine, in the main, and other ways of doing it (especially the Lineker way, would be way worst).

A bit like the offside rule - the old wasnt good enough when a guy out on the wing could stop a goal being given, when a fellow player hits a 30 yard thunderbolt from the middle of the pitch, and he hasnt interfered with what went on before or after. The new rules with 2 phases of play, can also be a nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

Ok so we disagree on his intent. Fair enough. I believe he left his body in a position where his arm would make him wider.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Think you need to buy a dictionary fella - deliberate/not intentional are direct opposites.
		
Click to expand...

*Sigh*
I'm just telling you how the rule is written, and interpreted by referees.




			HANDLING THE BALL

Handling the ball involves a deliberate act of a player making contact with the ball with the hand or arm.

The following must be considered:

the movement of the hand towards the ball (not the ball towards the hand)
the distance between the opponent and the ball (unexpected ball)


Click to expand...



So with regards to bullet point one, the arm being moved out away from his body (towards path of the ball) could be deemed a deliberate motion by the referee. For point two, the ball in this instance was struck from several yards away I think, so he could be deemed to have had enough time to not dangle his arm in the way.

The referee potentially deemed it 'deliberate' handball because of the points above.

At the same time, in the players own head, I don't think he intentionally thought "I'll go and block this with my arm". But he's fallen foul of the rules simply by jumping with his arm out, without thinking.

Do you understand now or do we have to keep discussing this?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Someone above said Lukaku is a flat track bully. Which as you know I agree with.

It reminded me of the above stats that I heard on Tuesday.

Simple as that! It wasnâ€™t meant to be in retort to anything - just putting it out there that stats donâ€™t always show a full picture. Iâ€™d much rather have Salah in my team than Lukaku.
		
Click to expand...

Not atm I wouldnâ€™t 
One with confidence scoring and creating goals,the other not.
Last year yes


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Not atm I wouldnâ€™t
*One with confidence scoring* and creating goals,the other not.
Last year yes
		
Click to expand...

Only for the last week! Before that it was 9 games without a goal! I know a 'week is a long time in football' as the saying goes, but it's not long enough to make Lukaku the better player over Salah.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Only for the last week! Before that it was 9 games without a goal! I know a 'week is a long time in football' as the saying goes, but it's not long enough to make Lukaku the better player over Salah. 

Click to expand...

Please show me where I said Lukaku was a better player.

God this place is hard work sometimes


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Please show me where I said Lukaku was a better player.

God this place is hard work sometimes
		
Click to expand...

Well you said you'd rather have Lukaku in your team than Salah. My extrapolation I figured you wouldn't pick a worse player.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Not atm I wouldnâ€™t
One with confidence scoring and creating goals,the other not.
Last year yes
		
Click to expand...

The one thing I would say about Lukaku is when playing for Maureen he looked out os sorts .
Now for OGS he looks a different player in a different team.
So give him some time and he will score goals ,heâ€™s the type of striker who defenders hate playing against if he gets the correct service.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oil money is just evident in the two examples given as both were oil billionaires. I'd have thought you could work that out. If the porn guy at West ham would have done the same, god knows what banter would have been thrown at them.

The point is massive investment, sometimes 3 or 4 times what anyone else has ever done/can do - it turns it into not being a sport anymore. If thats what you want - go for your life.

Click to expand...

But, again, itâ€™s only LPool fans who mention it as directly affecting them, it affects everyone, is it fair on Cardiff that FSG chose LPool? Or Fulham that Moshiri chose Everton?

Who decides what investment is or is not allowed, these people buy clubs as a business and businessâ€™s make profits, look at the return the Arabs have made on City, they paid Â£200 Million for them, probably had that back 10 fold, surely investment in a Club has to better than the Glazers who have virtually raped Utd.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well you said you'd rather have Lukaku in your team than Salah. My extrapolation I figured you wouldn't pick a worse player. 

Click to expand...

ATM


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			The one thing I would say about Lukaku is when playing for Maureen he looked out os sorts .
Now for OGS he looks a different player in a different team.
So give him some time and he will score goals ,heâ€™s the type of striker who defenders hate playing against if he gets the correct service.
		
Click to expand...

He is not a player who adapts well. However, as proved at West Brom and Everton, if you play to his strengths he will score goals. The daft thing is to buy a player like that and not feed them correctly.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 7, 2019)

Just watched the Pepe/Dzeko headbut, what an embarrassment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103409980496056320


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But, again, itâ€™s only LPool fans who mention it as directly affecting them, it affects everyone, is it fair on Cardiff that FSG chose LPool? Or Fulham that Moshiri chose Everton?

Who decides what investment is or is not allowed, these people buy clubs as a business and businessâ€™s make profits, look at the return the Arabs have made on City, they paid Â£200 Million for them, probably had that back 10 fold, surely investment in a Club has to better than the Glazers who have virtually raped Utd.
		
Click to expand...

I severely doubt that the Arab owners have made any money on City, lost hundreds of millions more like it.

Any outside money is the wrong sort of finance it doesnt matter where it comes from. 

Outside finance undoubtedly cost Wenger a few more PL titles, and itâ€™s going to cost Liverpool this season, for a second time. ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I severely doubt that the Arab owners have made any money on City, lost hundreds of millions more like it.

Any outside money is the wrong sort of finance it doesnt matter where it comes from.

Outside finance undoubtedly cost Wenger a few more PL titles, and itâ€™s going to cost Liverpool this season, for a second time. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Every penny is outside money in every Club.

Are Man City worth more or less than Â£200 million they paid for it?

Last year City became only the 2nd PL Club to pass Â£500 million in revenues.

Please show me a PL Club that hasnâ€™t benefitted from outside finance.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I severely doubt that the Arab owners have made any money on City, lost hundreds of millions more like it.

Any outside money is the wrong sort of finance it doesnt matter where it comes from.

Outside finance undoubtedly cost Wenger a few more PL titles, and itâ€™s going to cost Liverpool this season, for a second time. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Once Chelsea got got their money. Remind me how many times arsenal finished 2nd. Or 3rd once city came in?

Top of my head I'm guessing zero. So in reality you'd just of had more 2nd places trophies instead of 4th..

**edit**

My mistake. You of course finished second behing those nasty oil tycoons from Leicester.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Not atm I wouldnâ€™t
One with confidence scoring and creating goals,the other not.
Last year yes
		
Click to expand...

So the player who has scored the 50 quickest goals in the history of the prem at one club, is a 1 season wonder (9 months), even though hes been here over 18 months?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			*Sigh*
I'm just telling you how the rule is written, and interpreted by referees.



So with regards to bullet point one, the arm being moved out away from his body (towards path of the ball) could be deemed a deliberate motion by the referee. For point two, the ball in this instance was struck from several yards away I think, so he could be deemed to have had enough time to not dangle his arm in the way.

The referee potentially deemed it 'deliberate' handball because of the points above.

At the same time, in the players own head, I don't think he intentionally thought "I'll go and block this with my arm". But he's fallen foul of the rules simply by jumping with his arm out, without thinking.

Do you understand now or do we have to keep discussing this?
		
Click to expand...

I'm tired, cant read all that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But, again, itâ€™s only LPool fans who mention it as directly affecting them, it affects everyone, is it fair on Cardiff that FSG chose LPool? Or Fulham that Moshiri chose Everton?

Who decides what investment is or is not allowed, these people buy clubs as a business and businessâ€™s make profits, look at the return the Arabs have made on City, they paid Â£200 Million for them, probably had that back 10 fold, surely investment in a Club has to better than the Glazers who have virtually raped Utd.
		
Click to expand...

OMG more holes than swiss cheese in this argument.

Where is the overwhelming evidence that Liverpool fans have said it has only affected us and not Spurs, Arsenal, Everton and others also. Looking forward to that one.

Id actually go as far as to say that it has affected Arsenal not winning stuff more than us.

So you are saying that the Arabs have made 2 billion in profit out of City - wow. I dont know where to start.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Just watched the Pepe/Dzeko headbut, what an embarrassment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103409980496056320

Click to expand...

What's happened there is, Pepe's breath is so bad that Dzeko has passed out. Has to be worth a yellow card for Pepe, or at least a couple of Tictacs.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm tired a scouser, cant read all that.

Click to expand...

Fixed for you


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Every penny is outside money in every Club.

Are Man City worth more or less than Â£200 million they paid for it?

Last year City became only the 2nd PL Club to pass Â£500 million in revenues.

Please show me a PL Club that hasnâ€™t benefitted from outside finance.
		
Click to expand...


There are none that haven't, at one time or another, benefited from outside finance.

It appears to be scale that creates jealousy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			There are none that haven't, at one time or another, benefited from outside finance.

It appears to be scale that creates jealousy.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with being jealous 

Right now Iâ€™m glad we have owners that prefer the club to work on a self sustaining model - no personal fortune used to buy players and any money spent is money made from good financial deals or player sales - we had a club that someone tried to use leveraged debt at one stage and it nearly ruined the club so I for one certainly wouldnâ€™t wanted an oil billionaire to come bursting into the club and then use his own money and just do a quick spend on players. 

Certainly not jealous of City.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing to do with being jealous

Right now Iâ€™m glad we have owners that prefer the club to work on a self sustaining model - no personal fortune used to buy players and any money spent is money made from good financial deals or player sales - we had a club that someone tried to use leveraged debt at one stage and it nearly ruined the club so I for one certainly wouldnâ€™t wanted an oil billionaire to come bursting into the club and then use his own money and just do a quick spend on players.

Certainly not jealous of City.
		
Click to expand...

Were the older members of your family equally happy  in the early 60's when pools money was financing the rise of Liverpool from the Second Division?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Careful Tash, the, over, Â£400 million Klopp has spent doesnâ€™t count as only oil money is wrong, and if you keep pushing, the Nett Spend table will come out.
		
Click to expand...

Back from a miserable days golfing ðŸ˜ Paul I don't mind the crack and banter but I will be glad when the needle breaks on the stuck record. What was a good natter about a fantastic nights football for an English team ends up being a bitter whinge about a club that's not even playing. Then folk wonder why they don't endear themselves as fans to other clubs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Were the older members of your family equally happy  in the early 60's when pools money was financing the rise of Liverpool from the Second Division?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea they never talked about it - I guess because people didnâ€™t talk about owners then - they did talk about the great work of the manager and what he did with the players locally and finding gems. I guess we must have broken all spending records through the 60â€™s then ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no idea they never talked about it - I guess because people didnâ€™t talk about owners then - they did talk about the great work of the manager and what he did with the players locally and finding gems. I guess we must have broken all spending records through the 60â€™s then ?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly  offering wages that others could not afford.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Found your voice then - you were quiet recently when links of Citys potential banning from CL due to FFP - not long after you have already been punished because of financial irregularities- Well done on getting a big sponsor- Iâ€™m sure it will be above board like everything else at City has been - it would be a shame to have all that money but a possible transfer issue because of payments ( illegal of course ) made to Sancho

I have no doubt you will go on about the money spent on the area blah blah but thatâ€™s all through the same oil back door money as Â£1bn spent on buying all those trophies - maybe itâ€™s the lack of grace or acceptance that the club is where it is because of oil money or the arrogance that because of that oil money they feel entitled to win as portrayed by yourself when you lost a few games and it was all whinging that things were going against you - City will continue to win trophies and break records but i think for most it will always be tainted

So yes when City do go out it will be a good day for the sport and the Comp  just like last night when PSG went out

Edit - as you keep saying - some clubs have history and some clubs make history - you always forget that some clubs buy history
		
Click to expand...

So do you honestly expect me to comment on Der Spiegels hacked emails, der Spiegel who as a newspaper its reputation lies in tatters.  Re Buying, you also forget that some clubs buy Nowt as well


Liverpoolphil said:



			What does Salah have to do with Lukakuâ€™s record against Top 6 ?

Salah is a wide player who has done alright since he arrived in the Prem for half the price of Lukaku , being called a one season wonder yet been crucial all season so far sitting second in the goal scoring charts ?

So is it easier to try and deflect as opposed to tackle the point that was made ?
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			If Everton ever reach the heady heights of meaningfully challenging for trophies, lets see if your as come-day go-day then.

Click to expand...

They would of done already, but Liverpool put the Kybosh on that one ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Certainly  offering wages that others could not afford.
		
Click to expand...

I remember seeing a picture recently which showed a wage bill for the players in 61 i think - Hunt was getting something like Â£20 a week , Callaghan Â£18 - then the two new players they bought were St John and Yeats both were on around Â£25 a week because the maximum weekly wage allowed was removed - but Liverpool were still getting 40k plus fans in so could afford to offer a bit more. Do you really think it was the equivalent of City ? Buying a couple of players and then sticking with pretty much the same squad for a decade as the manager built the club back up from the 2nd Div . 

Now obviously I can only go by what I have read and seen but do you really think the club did what they did off the back of money ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I remember seeing a picture recently which showed a wage bill for the players in 61 i think - Hunt was getting something like Â£20 a week , Callaghan Â£18 - then the two new players they bought were St John and Yeats both were on around Â£25 a week because the maximum weekly wage allowed was removed - but Liverpool were still getting 40k plus fans in so could afford to offer a bit more. Do you really think it was the equivalent of City ? Buying a couple of players and then sticking with pretty much the same squad for a decade as the manager built the club back up from the 2nd Div .

Now obviously I can only go by what I have read and seen but do you really think the club did what they did off the back of money ?
		
Click to expand...

Average attendance 1960/61 was just under 30,000 which was not exceptional in those days.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So the player who has scored the 50 quickest goals in the history of the prem at one club, is a 1 season wonder (9 months), even though hes been here over 18 months?
		
Click to expand...

Gone awol now though.

My response was to another post,and right this minute and for the rest of the season I would have Lakaku,just my take on it.
Heâ€™s in form Salah is not,it might change it might not.

The trouble with Salahs record is he had such a good 1st season,itâ€™s going to seem heâ€™s not doing so well.

Gets the Liverpool fans chomping at the bit though.
The proper ones not the googlers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			OMG more holes than swiss cheese in this argument.

Where is the overwhelming evidence that Liverpool fans have said it has only affected us and not Spurs, Arsenal, Everton and others also. Looking forward to that one.

Id actually go as far as to say that it has affected Arsenal not winning stuff more than us.

So you are saying that the Arabs have made 2 billion in profit out of City - wow. I dont know where to start.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re the only ones (some of you) who go on and on and on and on calling it Oil money and apparently if you win the PL this season at least youâ€™ve done it â€œthe right wayâ€

As for Cityâ€™s value, if they are now making Â£500 million a year how much would it cost to buy them? Certainly more than the Â£200 million they paid. ie theyâ€™ve increased the value of City ten fold!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing to do with being jealous

Right now Iâ€™m glad we have owners that prefer the club to work on a self sustaining model - no personal fortune used to buy players and any money spent is money made from good financial deals or player sales - we had a club that someone tried to use leveraged debt at one stage and it nearly ruined the club so I for one certainly wouldnâ€™t wanted an oil billionaire to come bursting into the club and then use his own money and just do a quick spend on players.

Certainly not jealous of City.
		
Click to expand...

Good financial deals! Please google Tibet Water & Liverpool FC.

City only the 5th Club to break the Â£500 million pound barrier from revenues, yes he used his money to get to that level, now they are self supporting and in profit!
Do you believe he should of bought them and made a loss!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			OMG more holes than swiss cheese in this argument.

Where is the overwhelming evidence that Liverpool fans have said it has only affected us and not Spurs, Arsenal, Everton and others also. Looking forward to that one.

Id actually go as far as to say that it has affected Arsenal not winning stuff more than us.

So you are saying that the Arabs have made 2 billion in profit out of City - wow. I dont know where to start.
		
Click to expand...

I believe their last report had them make Â£10mil profit so on that curve I think itâ€™s about 200 years before they break even on Â£2bn ? Is that right - they need to bring in massive amounts of commercial revenue to allow them to break even on the season.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe their last report had them make Â£10mil profit so on that curve I think itâ€™s about 200 years before they break even on Â£2bn ? Is that right - they need to bring in massive amounts of commercial revenue to allow them to break even on the season.
		
Click to expand...

This is were you need to man up and not use the â€œitâ€™s a forumâ€ card, youâ€™re commenting on posts between 2 individuals, one of which you wonâ€™t answer, how is this conversation going to end any other way than you claiming people are obsessed.

Sorry Pete, Iâ€™m out canâ€™t be doing a 3 way conversation with 2 of us.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 7, 2019)

I don't get the anti-billionaire owner thing, football is now a big-money commercial sport, I'd bloody love it if Mubarak had taken over and invested as much in Everton as he has done at City. Made them into a massive global brand that generates huge revenue, a successful football club with links to clubs all around the world, has built a fantastic training facility, is investing in a sustainable youth programme for their future which is already paying dividends with players like Foden breaking into the first team, I'd take all that any day at Everton.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 7, 2019)

Get in there...

Iwobi what a star ðŸŒŸ...


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47490375
Sweet dreams phil. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47490375
Sweet dreams phil. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s going to be gutted that you beat him to post thisðŸ˜‚


----------



## pendodave (Mar 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I don't get the anti-billionaire owner thing.
		
Click to expand...

Really?? Repressive regime / money laundering plutocrats buy football club to neutralise public opinion/buy political influence and soft power and you can't see why people think it's a tad off???
I know it's hard to know what the correct moral response is when they take over a club you've supported all your life, but let's not be children about this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47490375
Sweet dreams phil. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

No one is really surprised - been caught once and no doubt caught again

A club clearly lacking in morals - under investigation by the FA and UEFA , all about that oil money , imagine if it results in transfer bans and banning from CL. Maybe money canâ€™t buy everything


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Heâ€™s going to be gutted that you beat him to post thisðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Ask fragger to take it down ðŸ¤—


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No one is really surprised - been caught once and no doubt caught again

A club clearly lacking in morals - under investigation by the FA and UEFA , all about that oil money , imagine if it results in transfer bans and banning from CL. Maybe money canâ€™t buy everything
		
Click to expand...

Would still Follow them though. Through thick and thin. Had plenty of the thin bit.  Think the owners passed the fit and proper bit. Didnt they. 
Remember the old days when every year it was the big four challenging for  trophies. Arsenal, Chelsea, Utd and Liverpool. When i say four i meant three coz Liverpool never really won owt But, For other clubs it was boring. 
FFP came in because the top clubs throughout Europe wanted to protect the status Quo. When i say SQ i mean protect the money they were collecting. They never wanted another pigs snout in the trough. So UEFA in trying to protect the top clubs money has stopped CITY, PSG spending there owners money. Teams like Spurs and City have got a reluctant seat at the top table much to the disgust of some clubs and some fans. Gotta get used to it coz i think its gonna be for some time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

At the end of the day for every (well most) fans on here, whoever wins the PL, CL, Europa League or FA Cup, as long as it's their team, history is only going to show it was their side. You never see a mention of City, Chelsea etc winning the title but it was a farce because of their backing. It just says PL winners. Some on here are *so* obsessed by their rivals and what they are doing and how they are going about it. Maybe they need to be looking at their own teams performances, their run in, injuries and wondering if its going to happen or not. Support your own team, have some banter with rivals (especially if you get a result) but I fail to see how having a bitch about how they get their cash and how they use it is serving any purpose. What you going, write to the club and ask them not to use the cash next season?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Ask fragger to take it down ðŸ¤—
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No one is really surprised - been caught once and no doubt caught again

A club clearly lacking in morals - under investigation by the FA and UEFA , all about that oil money , imagine if it results in transfer bans and banning from CL. Maybe money canâ€™t buy everything
		
Click to expand...

Fancy that,a club lacking in Morals ðŸ™„

LiverpoolPhil everybody ðŸ˜³ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Would still Follow them though. Through thick and thin. Had plenty of the thin bit.  Think the owners passed the fit and proper bit. Didnt they.
Remember the old days when every year it was the big four challenging for  trophies. Arsenal, Chelsea, Utd and Liverpool. When i say four i meant three coz Liverpool never really won owt But, For other clubs it was boring.
FFP came in because the top clubs throughout Europe wanted to protect the status Quo. When i say SQ i mean protect the money they were collecting. They never wanted another pigs snout in the trough. So UEFA in trying to protect the top clubs money has stopped CITY, PSG spending there owners money. Teams like Spurs and City have got a reluctant seat at the top table much to the disgust of some clubs and some fans. Gotta get used to it coz i think its gonna be for some time.
		
Click to expand...

awwwww poor city  - not being able to do what they want to do and having to follow the rules like everyone else

Not sure why you have inclduing Spurs alongside yourself ? I dont think anyone is "disgusted" at Spurs being in the CL

Oh an we did win something Tashy - the same comp your club appears desperate to win


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fancy that,a club lacking in Morals ðŸ™„

LiverpoolPhil everybody ðŸ˜³ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

is Morals a centre half? If so we'll have him ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103729824001155073
Bad news


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			At the end of the day for every (well most) fans on here, whoever wins the PL, CL, Europa League or FA Cup, as long as it's their team, history is only going to show it was their side. You never see a mention of City, Chelsea etc winning the title but it was a farce because of their backing. It just says PL winners. Some on here are *so* obsessed by their rivals and what they are doing and how they are going about it. Maybe they need to be looking at their own teams performances, their run in, injuries and wondering if its going to happen or not. Support your own team, have some banter with rivals (especially if you get a result) but I fail to see how having a bitch about how they get their cash and how they use it is serving any purpose. What you going, write to the club and ask them not to use the cash next season?
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou Homer so beautifully put. 
PS. Can we buy sessingnon when you go down. Or is it a bit early for that. ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103729824001155073
Bad news
		
Click to expand...

Fish posted elsewhere earlier there had been a stabbing close to Chelsea tonight too


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			awwwww poor city  - not being able to do what they want to do and having to follow the rules like everyone else

Not sure why you have inclduing Spurs alongside yourself ? I dont think anyone is "disgusted" at Spurs being in the CL

Oh an we did win something Tashy - the same comp your club appears desperate to win 

Click to expand...

Sorry Phil but your City obsession and holier than thou act with Liverpool is pathetic. As others have said, your own team has needed to get its house in order https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...saga-finally-reaches-resolution-club-premier/ or https://www.prolificnorth.co.uk/new...nd-controversial-sponsorship-deal-tibet-water

Let it go. Focus on Liverpool trying to win the CL and title. If they do, then great. If not accept defeat with good grace

Not a good night for ten man Arsenal now and a big night at home required. At least they have the away goal


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2019)

Horrible horrible performance tonight 

Sokratis brainless (and Xhaka not far behind), strange line up and structure, strange substitutions and just not adjusted at all especially with 10 men

Got everything weve deserved against whats no better than an ok Rennes team. 

I guess the 2nd leg becomes our cup final for the season then


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry Phil but your City obsession and holier than thou act with Liverpool is pathetic. As others have said, your own team has needed to get its house in order https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...saga-finally-reaches-resolution-club-premier/ or https://www.prolificnorth.co.uk/new...nd-controversial-sponsorship-deal-tibet-water

Let it go. Focus on Liverpool trying to win the CL and title. If they do, then great. If not accept defeat with good grace


Not a good night for ten man Arsenal now and a big night at home required. At least they have the away goal
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Homer. Can i leave you to hold the fort for half hour,  Emmerdales on in a Minute. Thanks for those links which i never knew about. Am shocked ðŸ˜³
Maybe City are doing it now coz others were. ðŸ˜³


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Fish posted elsewhere earlier there had been a stabbing close to Chelsea tonight too  

Click to expand...

Sickening. 
What possesses people to even go out carrying a blade.


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sickening.
What possesses people to even go out carrying a blade.
		
Click to expand...

i struggle to comprehend it, would help if their was a proper deterrent!!!

https://www.harrowtimes.co.uk/news/...and-drugs-in-harrow-given-suspended-sentence/


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Fixed for you
		
Click to expand...

Another keyboard warrior who wouldnt say it in person, I suspect.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			i struggle to comprehend it, would help if their was a proper deterrent!!!

https://www.harrowtimes.co.uk/news/...and-drugs-in-harrow-given-suspended-sentence/

Click to expand...

That was pathetic.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Back from a miserable days golfing ðŸ˜ Paul I don't mind the crack and banter but I will be glad when the needle breaks on the stuck record. What was a good natter about a fantastic nights football for an English team ends up being a bitter whinge about a club that's not even playing. Then folk wonder why they don't endear themselves as fans to other clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Arent you one of the ones who bring us into every conversation though?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Another keyboard warrior who wouldnt say it in person, I suspect.

Click to expand...

Yeah because what he said was so bad wasnâ€™t it?

Only one hard man wannabe here Sinbad. 

Grow a thicker skin & stop being so sensitive princess ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™re the only ones (some of you) who go on and on and on and on calling it Oil money and apparently if you win the PL this season at least youâ€™ve done it â€œthe right wayâ€

As for Cityâ€™s value, if they are now making Â£500 million a year how much would it cost to buy them? Certainly more than the Â£200 million they paid. ie theyâ€™ve increased the value of City ten fold!
		
Click to expand...

Value and profit are two different things tho.

If you buy for 200 mill, invest 1.5 bill and sell for 2 bill, you dont make 2 bill. You make Â£300 mill - not 2 bill as you said.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Get in there...

Iwobi what a star ðŸŒŸ...
		
Click to expand...

Did he get the consolation


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Horrible horrible performance tonight 

Sokratis brainless (and Xhaka not far behind), strange line up and structure, strange substitutions and just not adjusted at all especially with 10 men

Got everything weve deserved against whats no better than an ok Rennes team.

I guess the 2nd leg becomes our cup final for the season then
		
Click to expand...

Yes donâ€™t worry about Sunday


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Another keyboard warrior who wouldnt say it in person, I suspect.

Click to expand...

Come on Pete your better than that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Come on Pete your better than that.
		
Click to expand...

Why am I?

Faceless, gutless internet warriors who wouldnt back it up in person. Seen it for years.

I'll take banter and argument, but some cross the line.


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes donâ€™t worry about Sunday 

Click to expand...

whats to worry about, we cant win the league, we wont finish top 4, Sundays just another game against a side currently overperforming having recently changed their manager (been there haha)

nice to see united fans thinking theyre important again though


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why am I?

Faceless, gutless internet warriors who wouldnt back it up in person. Seen it for years.

I'll take banter and argument, but some cross the line.
		
Click to expand...

He said in jest that you couldnâ€™t read ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Arent you one of the ones who bring us into every conversation though?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, you have me mixed up with the person who liked your post.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			whats to worry about, we cant win the league, we wont finish top 4, Sundays just another game against a side currently overperforming having recently changed their manager (been there haha)

nice to see united fans thinking theyre important again though 

Click to expand...

Letâ€™s hope your players think the same


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Letâ€™s hope your players think the same
		
Click to expand...

you not see tonight? most of our players dont do thinking


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			That was pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

I posted one exactly The same yesterday where he had been released In the Birmingham area.It was the second time he had been caught carrying a knife


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I posted one exactly The same yesterday where he had been released In the Birmingham area.It was the second time he had been caught carrying a knife
		
Click to expand...

So basically it needs him to use the knife on someone before they take it seriously.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47490375
Sweet dreams phil. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

The problem is they are being investigated by one of the most corrupt organisations in the world.
City just need some dirt on them shouldnâ€™t be to hard


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why am I?

Faceless, gutless internet warriors who wouldnt back it up in person. Seen it for years.

I'll take banter and argument, but some cross the line.
		
Click to expand...

This is a football thread on a golf forum.
If you want confrontation join a football forum Iâ€™m sure there will be someone on there who will take you on.
As we are reading atm there are people willing to use knives over football.
As I always say to my son thereâ€™s always someone harder or madder.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So basically it needs him to use the knife on someone before they take it seriously.
		
Click to expand...

Could and should be posting this on one of the knife threads, but Theresa May and the government have said that the police should be moving " resources" to combat the rise in knife crime which is not due to the reduction in coppers. Why? When they are caught they are only released. 
Ironically, on the day a Utd fan was stabbed in Paris, a City fan who had the Poo kicked out of him has awoken from the Coma he was in. Whether it is inside or outside of the stadium teams should be held accountable for the actions of there fans.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Thankyou Homer so beautifully put.
PS. Can we buy sessingnon when you go down. Or is it a bit early for that. ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a bit ( two faced)  sorry cheeky.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			This is a football thread on a golf forum.
If you want confrontation join a football forum Iâ€™m sure there will be someone on there who will take you on.
As we are reading atm there are people willing to use knives over football.
As I always say to my son thereâ€™s always someone harder or madder.
		
Click to expand...

Not trying to act hard or mad, just stating the truth. Dont believe I'm either, but I will fight my corner if attacked whether physically or in other ways.

I wouldnt say anything on here that I wouldnt say face to face, others dont or wouldnt.

If its to do with football, who is Heysel, Hillsborough, Liverpool the city, scousers brought into it then? When you have taken stick for over 30 years on it, you realise that people will say it from behind a keyboard, fence, etc but rarely in person. Why bring this into  a football argument?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s a bit ( two faced)  sorry cheeky.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not trying to act hard or mad, just stating the truth. Dont believe I'm either, but I will fight my corner if attacked whether physically or in other ways.

I wouldnt say anything on here that I wouldnt say face to face, others dont or wouldnt.

If its to do with football, who is Heysel, Hillsborough, Liverpool the city, scousers brought into it then? When you have taken stick for over 30 years on it, you realise that people will say it from behind a keyboard, fence, etc but rarely in person. Why bring this into  a football argument?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s you that brings up that stuff half the time. 
Itâ€™s like youâ€™re looking to be offendedðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Someone made a harmless joke recently & you started fetching up every Scouse stereotype you could think of up. 

You definitely nail the over sensitive one ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 7, 2019)

Grow up lads!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s a bit ( two faced)  sorry cheeky.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest he'll go somewhere this summer but I can't see him getting much game time. Has had the odd good game but has struggled in a struggling team and looked like the youngster he is. I think if he can go to a PL team, get amongst better players *and plays* he'll become a real talent, knocking on Englands door in a few years. I fear if he goes to City etc he'll warm the bench or get loaned back out (hopefully to us)


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not trying to act hard or mad, just stating the truth. Dont believe I'm either, but I will fight my corner if attacked whether physically or in other ways.

I wouldnt say anything on here that I wouldnt say face to face, others dont or wouldnt.

If its to do with football, who is Heysel, Hillsborough, Liverpool the city, scousers brought into it then? When you have taken stick for over 30 years on it, you realise that people will say it from behind a keyboard, fence, etc but rarely in person. Why bring this into  a football argument?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you on the football disasters,no-one should travel or watch a match and not go home,Iâ€™m sure we all agree on that.

Your passionate about football and I respect that,but thatâ€™s all it is.
When it becomes life or death or even just violence,me personally I wouldnâ€™t entertain.
Iâ€™ve got 4 children and a wife to think about.


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2019)

Poch shocked and might appeal his "unfair" 2 game ban. Man up ffs and take yer punishment, you got off lightly. Hope the FA double it on appeal!!!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be honest he'll go somewhere this summer but I can't see him getting much game time. Has had the odd good game but has struggled in a struggling team and looked like the youngster he is. I think if he can go to a PL team, get amongst better players *and plays* he'll become a real talent, knocking on Englands door in a few years. I fear if he goes to City etc he'll warm the bench or get loaned back out (hopefully to us)
		
Click to expand...

Did remember talking about him pre season, wonder if a foreign team could be interested in him. Still young and needs a good coach and experienced player to bring him on?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Did remember talking about him pre season, wonder if a foreign team could be interested in him. Still young and needs a good coach and experienced player to bring him on?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. He's been part of the successful England age group successes and he had a brilliant season last year. He hasn't stagnated this season but he's struggled to make an influence. I think all of our defensive issues have negated his attacking prowess and he's been to involved nearer our goal. I think someone will come in, no doubt with Fulham's track record for a knock down price, and take him. I just hope they then progress his learning and career


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why am I?

Faceless, gutless internet warriors who wouldnt back it up in person. Seen it for years.

I'll take banter and argument, but some cross the line.
		
Click to expand...

No you ainâ€™t better than that, your a pathetic keyboard warrior of the worst type, always threatening people. Laughably you threatened me before but Fragger pulled the posts.... honestly mouser in real life you really wouldnâ€™t have.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			No you ainâ€™t better than that, your a pathetic keyboard warrior of the worst type, always threatening people. Laughably you threatened me before but Fragger pulled the posts.... honestly mouser in real life you really wouldnâ€™t have.
		
Click to expand...

Give us a kiss xx


----------



## Piece (Mar 8, 2019)

Come on guys, don't spoil the thread for the rest of us.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why am I?

Faceless, gutless internet warriors who wouldnt back it up in person. Seen it for years.

I'll take banter and argument, but some cross the line.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha!  My god it is too easy sometimes.


----------



## Slime (Mar 8, 2019)

Please, just stop it.
Can't you just agree to disagree and move on so the rest of the forum can have their thread back?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 8, 2019)

Slime said:



			Please, just stop it.
Can't you just agree to disagree and move on so the rest of the forum can have their thread back?
		
Click to expand...

I moved on ages ago, I only said one thing.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2019)

Love this.




__ https://www.facebook.com/571567546250817/posts/2465402903533929


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 8, 2019)

Slime said:



			Please, just stop it.
Can't you just agree to disagree and move on so the rest of the forum can have their thread back?
		
Click to expand...

Laughing at grown men have hissy fits is funny, leave him to it and just ignore it if it upsets you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....o-freeze-oneyear-suspension-a4086691.html?amp

Very strange to deny that when they allowed I believe both Barce and Atletico to have their ban suspended whilst the appeal went through


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2019)

Hmmmp City get manager and player of the month. Thats never been the kiss of death has it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Hmmmp City get manager and player of the month. Thats never been the kiss of death has it.
		
Click to expand...

Fix


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Fix 

Click to expand...

Bought ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Bought ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Oil money?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Oil money? [/QUOTE
ðŸ–¤
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Hmmmp City get manager and player of the month. Thats never been the kiss of death has it.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Sterling?
		
Click to expand...

No, Dirham or Dollars


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No, Dirham or Dollars

Click to expand...

Beat me to it by a second.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Beat me to it by a second.
		
Click to expand...

Great minds think alike!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.standard.co.uk/sport/football/chelsea/chelsea-transfer-ban-fifa-deny-blues-request-to-freeze-oneyear-suspension-a4086691.html?amp

Very strange to deny that when they allowed I believe both Barce and Atletico to have their ban suspended whilst the appeal went through
		
Click to expand...

Were talking uefa though they donâ€™t like English clubs, so itâ€™s no surprise.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Were talking uefa though they donâ€™t like English clubs, so itâ€™s no surprise.
		
Click to expand...

UEFA donâ€™t like English Clubs ? Really ? Why would they not like English Clubs

Anyway seems City have now added Premier League to the list of people investigating them


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47501423

Edit - copied the wrong link 

Are FIFA as well ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			UEFA donâ€™t like English Clubs ? Really ? Why would they not like English Clubs

Anyway seems City have now added Premier League to the list of people investigating them

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....v/06/manchester-city-uefa-financial-fair-play

Are FIFA as well ?
		
Click to expand...

Just stop it now Phillip,itâ€™s getting rather silly ðŸ˜³


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			UEFA donâ€™t like English Clubs ? Really ? Why would they not like English Clubs

Anyway seems City have now added Premier League to the list of people investigating them


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47501423

Edit - copied the wrong link

Are FIFA as well ?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re welcome!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Sterling?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			UEFA donâ€™t like English Clubs ? Really ? Why would they not like English Clubs

Anyway seems City have now added Premier League to the list of people investigating them


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47501423

Edit - copied the wrong link

Are FIFA as well ?
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought after some of the posts on here it would be obvious.
Name one other country they have banned every team from competing because of the actions of hooligans.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 8, 2019)

I donâ€™t agree with Phil about a great many footballing things but how can anyone think his posts about the financing of Man City are a bad thing?

Letâ€™s not understate just how evil their owners are or the way in which theyâ€™ll finance their PR machine. 

The Amazon documentary was 100% a charm offensive to try and make people like them and their beautiful football and their charismatic manager. Nothing more. 

Yes many teams have dodgy ownership. I donâ€™t like the Glazers. But Man Cityâ€™s owners literally have people killed for their own ends.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 8, 2019)

Looks like Tottenham will be in their new ground finally , test events announced and potential fixtures set pending safety sign off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2019)

Iâ€™m surprised they just arenâ€™t waiting until next season now but guess playing at Wembley wonâ€™t be cheap - teams seem to take time to adjust into new stadiums and even Spurs had issues when they went into Wembley so possibly a risk to play some big end of season games there


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m surprised they just arenâ€™t waiting until next season now but guess playing at Wembley wonâ€™t be cheap - teams seem to take time to adjust into new stadiums and even Spurs had issues when they went into Wembley so possibly a risk to play some big end of season games there
		
Click to expand...

ive got a few mates who are season ticket holders and they cant wait to get away from Wembley, Ive been in the new ground a few times and its staggering, ive no doubt they'll settle in quickly.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 8, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			ive got a few mates who are season ticket holders and they cant wait to get away from Wembley, Ive been in the new ground a few times and its staggering, ive no doubt they'll settle in quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Wembley's a nightmare to get out of, once a year visit is enough for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2019)

Lots of reports of pep agreeing a 4 year deal with Juventus 

Have to say if itâ€™s true it doesnâ€™t surprise me

Completely his M.O. sign for the richest club in the league with the best players and then get praise when he wins the league


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Lots of reports of pep agreeing a 4 year deal with Juventus

Have to say if itâ€™s true it doesnâ€™t surprise me

Completely his M.O. sign for the richest club in the league with the best players and then get praise when he wins the league
		
Click to expand...

Could well be true, but am enjoying the ride at the moment. All good things and all that


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Could well be true, but am enjoying the ride at the moment. All good things and all that
		
Click to expand...

I think most of us are

Just always donâ€™t get the fan fare behind Pep.. he never goes somewhere rubbish and achieves something


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I think most of us are

Just always donâ€™t get the fan fare behind Pep.. he never goes somewhere rubbish and achieves something
		
Click to expand...

Yeah funny how he doesnâ€™t consider going to a rubbish team & also take a massive pay cut.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah funny how he doesnâ€™t consider going to a rubbish team & also take a massive pay cut.
		
Click to expand...

im sure he could have gone to liverpool or dortmound back in the day .. not taken too much a pay cut yet tried to make them win the league

if liverpool win the league its a bigger achievement


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			im sure he could have gone to liverpool or dortmound back in the day .. not taken too much a pay cut yet tried to make them win the league

if liverpool win the league its a bigger achievement
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Liverpool are the best example.
Hasnâ€™t Klopp sent over Â£400m?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure Liverpool are the best example.
Hasnâ€™t Klopp sent over Â£400m?
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t have the best players in the league though and didnâ€™t spend as much as city

Thatâ€™s my point he basically has the best available to him

Messi 
Robben
Etc


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Didnâ€™t have the best players in the league though and didnâ€™t spend as much as city

Thatâ€™s my point he basically has the best available to him

Messi
Robben
Etc
		
Click to expand...

Ok maybe he should go to Bolton.

I know what youâ€™re saying,but top managers go to the top clubs.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Didnâ€™t have the best players in the league though and didnâ€™t spend as much as city

Thatâ€™s my point he basically has the best available to him

Messi
Robben
Etc
		
Click to expand...

Why is this thrown at Pep and Jose etc, they get the best jobs and the most money because they get results.
Itâ€™s a business and their liveliehoods.

Enough managers fail each season why do â€œweâ€ the supporter expect them to take risks?

When they look for the next boss of any huge business etc they wonâ€™t look at A.N. Other whoâ€™s done a great job as a branch manager in Margate, theyâ€™ll look at those who operate at the top and consider one of them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why is this thrown at Pep and Jose etc, they get the best jobs and the most money because they get results.
Itâ€™s a business and their liveliehoods.

Enough managers fail each season why do â€œweâ€ the supporter expect them to take risks?

When they look for the next boss of any huge business etc they wonâ€™t look at A.N. Other whoâ€™s done a great job as a branch manager in Margate, theyâ€™ll look at those who operate at the top and consider one of them.
		
Click to expand...

Jose Iâ€™d say less, look at when he went to Chelsea he may have had money but they had no history , he made them what they were
Barca were already a force


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Jose Iâ€™d say less, look at when he went to Chelsea he may have had money but they had no history , he made them what they were
Barca were already a force
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, you really need to look at Chelseaâ€™s history, bit disrespectful to say theyâ€™d had none, they were winning European trophies in the 90â€™s and Cups prior to 2003 when Abramovich bought them.

Ambramovich certainly took them to the next level, but Jose had come from Porto via Barca and won European titles and a national league


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah funny how he doesnâ€™t consider going to a rubbish team & also take a massive pay cut.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Just an observation, in the majority, all non-English teams playing in the CL last week and this week had or are having 1 day extra rest, ie Schalke/Juventus played last night, everyone else bar Lpool are playing today!
When is our PL and FA actually going to start to at least try and help the PL Clubs. Sky should to told to avoid televising and moving those Clubs around, unless it is in the Clubs favour.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just an observation, in the majority, all non-English teams playing in the CL last week and this week had or are having 1 day extra rest, ie Schalke/Juventus played last night, everyone else bar Lpool are playing today!
When is our PL and FA actually going to start to at least try and help the PL Clubs. Sky should to told to avoid televising and moving those Clubs around, unless it is in the Clubs favour.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't understand why City are playing at 5.30 today. Mind they have had a week off. Not much recovery time for players.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just an observation, in the majority, all non-English teams playing in the CL last week and this week had or are having 1 day extra rest, ie Schalke/Juventus played last night, everyone else bar Lpool are playing today!
When is our PL and FA actually going to start to at least try and help the PL Clubs. Sky should to told to avoid televising and moving those Clubs around, unless it is in the Clubs favour.
		
Click to expand...

The clubs sign a tv deal knowing what the rules are. It's disingenuous for them to complain about sky after taking the money.
Potch et al should be complaining about his owner's greed, not the Premier League fixture sec.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 9, 2019)

Crikey the pundits love a bit of VAR... Gives them something else to pick the bones out of I suppose...


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2019)

Mental challenge that from Knockaert in the first 30 seconds of a big game. Could easily have been sent off for that.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 9, 2019)

pendodave said:



			The clubs sign a tv deal knowing what the rules are. It's disingenuous for them to complain about sky after taking the money.
Potch et al should be complaining about his owner's greed, not the Premier League fixture sec.
		
Click to expand...

This could easily go in the random irritations thread. When a manager comes to the PL and then starts complaining about the fixture schedule. Surely they knew about it before they took the job, and the massive salary that goes with it, and if they didn't then they should have done their research prior to taking the job. If you don't like how the PL schedule the fixtures then don't take the job.


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Couldn't understand why City are playing at 5.30 today. Mind they have had a week off. Not much recovery time for players.
		
Click to expand...

Its alright, we wonâ€™t make it too difficult for you today!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hell of a hit from Knockaert to win the game, but could argue he shouldn't have even been on the pitch. Great goal though, Out-Townsended Townsend.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Pickford is a very lucky boy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2019)

Pickford for England?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Pickford for England?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Heâ€™s pants.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2019)

Bloody dreadful. From 2-0 up to lose 3-2, pathetic. 

Big win for Southampton as well, Spurs spot in 3rd nothing close to safe now. United can go level with them with a win on Sunday, Arsenal can go just a point behind them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

Good Old Rafa - great win , Pickford ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ 

And with Spurs losing again if Utd win tomorrow they are level on points , Chelsea win their two games in hand could go above 

Is it now a 4 team race for 3rd and 4th - could Spurs miss out on a top four ! Thatâ€™s three league games in a row with Kane back and is it Nil point ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good Old Rafa - great win , Pickford ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

And with Spurs losing again if Utd win tomorrow they are level on points , Chelsea win their two games in hand could go above

Is it now a 4 team race for 3rd and 4th - could Spurs miss out on a top four ! Thatâ€™s three league games in a row with Kane back and is it Nil point ?
		
Click to expand...

You do know that Kane scored today donâ€™t you Phil? ðŸ˜³


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good Old Rafa - great win , Pickford ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

And with Spurs losing again if Utd win tomorrow they are level on points , Chelsea win their two games in hand could go above

Is it now a 4 team race for 3rd and 4th - could Spurs miss out on a top four ! *Thatâ€™s three league games in a row with Kane back and is it Nil point ?*

Click to expand...

Pure coincidence,Dont be a tit Phil.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

As for Pickford, well, erm.....

Last week after he made  a save against Salah in the 1st half, the scoreboard flashed up "Englands No. 1" ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Pure coincidence,Dont be a tit Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Go back and read what was said last week - itâ€™s not serious for goodness sake ðŸ™„


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Pure coincidence,Dont be a tit Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s just trolling the Spurs fans.

Standard.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Go back and read what was said last week - itâ€™s not serious for goodness sake ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

I know that, but your stalkers on here hang on to every word you post.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Go back and read what was said last week - itâ€™s not serious for goodness sake ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Aaaawwwww right. 
Top Bantz Phil ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Heâ€™s just trolling the Spurs fans.

Standard.
		
Click to expand...

Thats rich coming from king liverpool Troll.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I know that, but your stalkers on here hang on to every word you post.
		
Click to expand...

Just ignore them mate - they are insignificant




Oops ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats rich coming from king liverpool Troll.
		
Click to expand...

Fgs hope I havenâ€™t offended you soft lad ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fgs hope I havenâ€™t offended you soft lad ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

A spineless keyboard warrior like yourself could never offend me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			A spineless keyboard warrior like yourself could never offend me.
		
Click to expand...

Ok La good to know ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just ignore them mate - they are insignificant

View attachment 26747


Oops ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

Is there traffic issues around Man Cityâ€™s ground - or loads of fans there dressed as blue seats ?


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

Good to see Spurs trying to finish 5th in a 3 horse race


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there traffic issues around Man Cityâ€™s ground - or loads of fans there dressed as blue seats ?
		
Click to expand...

If you look at average attendance for home games this year compared to stadium capacity, Man City are closer to filling their ground every week compared to Liverpool


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there traffic issues around Man Cityâ€™s ground - or loads of fans there dressed as blue seats ?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©ðŸ˜©


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I find players that are completely one footed mess up and make mistakes.
The player trying to clear his lines today for Fulham.
Llorente scoring an own goal when he should have been clearing with his left.
Anyway itâ€™s my pet hate,get your own.

I think Manchester Utd will catch Spurs so it will be the others fighting for fourth.
		
Click to expand...

Looking a possibility now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			If you look at average attendance for home games this year compared to stadium capacity, Man City are closer to filling their ground every week compared to Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Just has a quick look at City average is about 1000 down on their capacity and Liverpoolâ€™s is half that ? 

https://www.transfermarkt.com/premier-league/besucherzahlen/wettbewerb/GB1/saison_id/2018

Maybe City use the same method that Arsenal did because thatâ€™s not the first time I have seen that many empty seats on display at City


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Pure coincidence,Dont be a tit Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Like asking the pope not to be catholic


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just has a quick look at City average is about 1000 down on their capacity and Liverpoolâ€™s is half that ?

https://www.transfermarkt.com/premier-league/besucherzahlen/wettbewerb/GB1/saison_id/2018

Maybe City use the same method that Arsenal did because thatâ€™s not the first time I have seen that many empty seats on display at City
		
Click to expand...

Hey Stu just look at how much heâ€™s talking about City. 
Some might say heâ€™s obsessedðŸ˜³


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just has a quick look at City average is about 1000 down on their capacity and Liverpoolâ€™s is half that ?

https://www.transfermarkt.com/premier-league/besucherzahlen/wettbewerb/GB1/saison_id/2018

Maybe City use the same method that Arsenal did because thatâ€™s not the first time I have seen that many empty seats on display at City
		
Click to expand...

I had anfield capacity at 54074, according to www.thisisanfield.com

In short Id say the stats are too similar for you to be giving City a hard time about empty seats.

There does seem to be a a lot of empty seats at the game tonight though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 9, 2019)

How many points are awarded for average attendances?

In other words, who gives a stuff?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			I had anfield capacity at 54074, according to www.thisisanfield.com

In short Id say the stats are too similar for you to be giving City a hard time about empty seats.

There does seem to be a a lot of empty seats at the game tonight though.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool sell out every week. We do lose seats due to TV and segregation like every other club. No club has full advertised capacity.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 9, 2019)

Boos at the Etihad at half time? Seems a bit harsh!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Boos at the Etihad at half time? Seems a bit harsh!
		
Click to expand...

Pressure and expectations.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Like asking the pope not to be catholic
		
Click to expand...

He's not the only one though.


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2019)

C'mon ref, that's laughable. Really laughable.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Just in from an away day, mates kept me upto date with the score on the course, 2nd half wasnâ€™t fun! 

Canâ€™t comment on any points raised as I havenâ€™t seen them!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just in from an away day, mates kept me upto date with the score on the course, 2nd half wasnâ€™t fun! 

Canâ€™t comment on any points raised as I havenâ€™t seen them!
		
Click to expand...

We should have walked it. Controlled the game but didn't put them away. Pickford had his worst game in an Everton shirt.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

pendodave said:



			The clubs sign a tv deal knowing what the rules are. It's disingenuous for them to complain about sky after taking the money.
Potch et al should be complaining about his owner's greed, not the Premier League fixture sec.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re missing the point, I agree the teams know the agreement before the season starts, but the live fixtures arenâ€™t chosen then, they are chosen as the season develops.

Therefore, knowing that we have 4 teams in the CL why couldnâ€™t Sky have one of them playing yesterday on TV and one at lunchtime today?

How many times have fans been messed around by Sky moving fixtures, Iâ€™m not a supporter of any of the 4 Clubs in Europe, letâ€™s not pretend other countries donâ€™t have TV sponsorship deals, fact is, regardless of money, the PL and FA should be helping our clubs and fans were possible.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			This could easily go in the random irritations thread. When a manager comes to the PL and then starts complaining about the fixture schedule. Surely they knew about it before they took the job, and the massive salary that goes with it, and if they didn't then they should have done their research prior to taking the job. If you don't like how the PL schedule the fixtures then don't take the job.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not basing this on any manager, itâ€™s my thoughts on looking at results around Europe last night, I canâ€™t see any reason why Sky could not of swapped LPool to today at lunchtime etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Remember when Ibe was gonna be better than Sterling ðŸ¤£


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He's not the only one though.
		
Click to expand...

No Bishops,Priests and Deacons also.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			I had anfield capacity at 54074, according to www.thisisanfield.com

In short Id say the stats are too similar for you to be giving City a hard time about empty seats.

*There does seem to be a a lot of empty seats at the game tonight though.*

Click to expand...

Which was the only point I was making but as per a comparison always has to be made


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Remember when Ibe was gonna be better than Sterling ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Was brilliant that. 
Bitter Liverpool fans saying â€œwe donâ€™t care that Sterlingâ€™s going,Ibeâ€™s Better anywayâ€ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™re missing the point, I agree the teams know the agreement before the season starts, but the live fixtures arenâ€™t chosen then, they are chosen as the season develops.

Therefore, knowing that we have 4 teams in the CL why couldnâ€™t Sky have one of them playing yesterday on TV and one at lunchtime today?

How many times have fans been messed around by Sky moving fixtures, Iâ€™m not a supporter of any of the 4 Clubs in Europe, letâ€™s not pretend other countries donâ€™t have TV sponsorship deals, fact is, regardless of money, the PL and FA should be helping our clubs and fans were possible.
		
Click to expand...

Why would PL want to help UEFA and their brand?

That said, there's no reason the programming committee cant use their nous and common sense.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Why would PL want to help UEFA and their brand?

That said, there's no reason the programming committee cant use their nous and common sense.
		
Click to expand...

Stu, you're dreaming if you think that the authorities have either nous or common sense.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2019)

Piece said:



			C'mon ref, that's laughable. Really laughable.
		
Click to expand...

That decision for the first goal was absolutely awful. Woeful. Yes the defender played it onto Sterling but only because he was forced into playing by Sterling being in an offside position! That's offside all day long and the referee had an absolute mare.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Why would PL want to help UEFA and their brand?

That said, there's no reason the programming committee cant use their nous and common sense.
		
Click to expand...

And also why should the PL change things just to suit 4/5/6 clubs ? What about the other clubs that are affected 

The club get millions to pay for top squads to enable to play all those extra games


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2019)

If PL teams do well in the CL that strengthens the brand even further. I don't see why the PL wouldn't want to help. They don't, but I don't understand why not.


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If PL teams do well in the CL that strengthens the brand even further. I don't see why the PL wouldn't want to help. They don't, but I don't understand why not.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldve been possible when there was the broadcaster for all of it, not a chance now its split across different providers. Can just see Sky not showing any of the sides in Europe on a Sunday so that they can play better in Europe on BT later in the week!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Why would PL want to help UEFA and their brand?

That said, there's no reason the programming committee cant use their nous and common sense.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the higher the PL profile the more the PL and FA can charge for their product.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Shouldve been possible when there was the broadcaster for all of it, not a chance now its split across different providers. Can just see Sky not showing any of the sides in Europe on a Sunday so that they can play better in Europe on BT later in the week!
		
Click to expand...

The PL can dictate though, Sky have to agree the live fixtures with them, other countries manage it, it shouldnâ€™t be that difficult.

Not saying donâ€™t pick them, just give a bit more thought to the scheduling.


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The PL can dictate though, Sky have to agree the live fixtures with them, other countries manage it, it shouldnâ€™t be that difficult.
		
Click to expand...

never have though have they, have never dared risk the sky high prices the broadcasters pay, broadcasters hold far far too much weight and have done for the last 20 years (as almost any game going fan will tell you over and over). if before the next auction they introduced restrictions based on sides playing europe they know they would lower the price they can charge


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			never have though have they, have never dared risk the sky high prices the broadcasters pay, broadcasters hold far far too much weight and have done for the last 20 years (as almost any game going fan will tell you over and over). if before the next auction they introduced restrictions based on sides playing europe they know they would lower the price they can charge
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t see it as restrictions, I see it as a request to help were possible.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

Itâ€™s not Prem related 

But this is staggering!!

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/47511399


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t see it as restrictions, I see it as a request to help were possible.
		
Click to expand...

you might, not sure a CFO of Sky or BT Sport would


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			you might, not sure a CFO of Sky or BT Sport would
		
Click to expand...

Maybe mate, but just see it as disappointing that we do our clubs a disservice.


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe mate, but just see it as disappointing that we do our clubs a disservice.
		
Click to expand...

weve been doing it for 20 years+. Remember flying from Manchester where Arsenal played on a Sunday to Europe for a Tuesday game rather than heading home in between, if thats the fans approach imagine how it is for a player!


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not Prem related

But this is staggering!!

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/47511399

Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t been keeping an eye on the championship this year, but when I saw a few weeks ago that he still had the WBA job and that they were in contention for promotion I was really happy that he had been given the chance to get the club back in the premier league after the job he did at the end of the previous season.

It does seem like a strange decision, but hopefully he will get another chance with a different championship club


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			I havenâ€™t been keeping an eye on the championship this year, but when I saw a few weeks ago that he still had the WBA job and that they were in contention for promotion I was really happy that he had been given the chance to get the club back in the premier league after the job he did at the end of the previous season.

It does seem like a strange decision, but hopefully he will get another chance with a different championship club
		
Click to expand...

Fourth in the league...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			I havenâ€™t been keeping an eye on the championship this year, but when I saw a few weeks ago that he still had the WBA job and that they were in contention for promotion I was really happy that he had been given the chance to get the club back in the premier league after the job he did at the end of the previous season.

It does seem like a strange decision, but hopefully he will get another chance with a different championship club
		
Click to expand...

They are fourth and well in for the playoffs but sacked because they are too far away from the automatic places - joke of decision but shows that the championship is getting as bad as the Prem with sacking managers.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are fourth and well in for the playoffs but sacked because they are too far away from the automatic places - joke of decision but shows that the championship is getting as bad as the Prem with sacking managers.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly looks like a joke from where Iâ€™m sitting


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are fourth and well in for the playoffs but sacked because they are too far away from the automatic places - joke of decision but shows that the championship is getting as bad as the Prem with sacking managers.
		
Click to expand...

arguably its even worse! this decision is utterly appalling for me. they were flying pre xmas, a couple of key injuries/suspensions and a tough fixture list and theyve had a bad few weeks. one bad result today and bang youre fired!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			arguably its even worse! this decision is utterly appalling for me. they were flying pre xmas, a couple of key injuries/suspensions and a tough fixture list and theyve had a bad few weeks. one bad result today and bang youre fired!!!
		
Click to expand...

Seems a bizarre decision as they are 7 points clear of Bristol City in 7th and two wins, two defeats and a draw in WBA's last five games is hardly a poor run of form especially in the Championship where it seems anyone can beat anyone. I don't see what the board are looking to get from the decision

Another weekend, another Fulham capitulation. Absolutely battered apparently at 1-0 down but got it back to 1-1 and then concede two more. At least it's looking likely Reading will be in the championship so that's 6 points for next season


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			arguably its even worse! this decision is utterly appalling for me. they were flying pre xmas, a couple of key injuries/suspensions and a tough fixture list and theyve had a bad few weeks. one bad result today and bang youre fired!!!
		
Click to expand...

Talking to the baggy in our swindle - itâ€™s down to the owners , demanded his is sacked because they havenâ€™t secured Prem Football already


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Talking to the baggy in our swindle - itâ€™s down to the owners , demanded his is sacked because they havenâ€™t secured Prem Football already
		
Click to expand...

https://www.skysports.com/football/news/11698/11660333/west-brom-sack-head-coach-darren-moore
"Cannot guarantee PL football" Sorry but I can't see anyone bar Sheffield United catching the top two and so to be relatively clear at this stage of Bristol City in 7th would seem to be a reasonable effort. Surely the answer would be see where they finish up and what happens in the play off. I fail to see what any new manager is going to do that is going to influence their position further between now and the end of the season. A case of owners expectations exceeding what the side on the pitch can deliver at the moment


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Crazy decision at WBA. Typical casenof money men getting involved with the football side of the busness/brand.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Stu, you're dreaming if you think that the authorities have either nous or common sense.
		
Click to expand...

Haha i know, off to give my head a wobble.


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Talking to the baggy in our swindle - itâ€™s down to the owners , demanded his is sacked because they havenâ€™t secured Prem Football already
		
Click to expand...


wouldnt want to be Dwight Gayle if Moores about currently as expect he may level a fair chunk of the blame at his feet for his suspension! losing 4-0 last week to Leeds pretty much assured them as play offs at best, not convinced they will find a better option to get them out of the play offs though


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			As for Pickford, well, erm.....

Last week after he made  a save against Salah in the 1st half, the scoreboard flashed up "Englands No. 1" ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Here's the evidence ðŸ˜‚



http://imgur.com/a/4UnljcG


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			wouldnt want to be Dwight Gayle if Moores about currently as expect he may level a fair chunk of the blame at his feet for his suspension! losing 4-0 last week to Leeds pretty much assured them as play offs at best, not convinced they will find a better option to get them out of the play offs though
		
Click to expand...

Rafa was slated earlier on in the season when he let Gayle and Mitrovic go.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 9, 2019)

OK so not Premier league, but I went to Bloomfield Rd today for the first time in 4 years after the Oystons were kicked off the Blackpool board, over 15000 home fans, the biggest home attendance in 40 years, the attendance at the last home game was about 3000. Not the best game of football and we managed a last minute equaliser but what an atmosphere!!


----------



## Piece (Mar 9, 2019)

louise_a said:



			OK so not Premier league, but I went to Bloomfield Rd today for the first time in 4 years after the Oystons were kicked off the Blackpool board, over 15000 home fans, the biggest home attendance in 40 years, the attendance at the last home game was about 3000. Not the best game of football and we managed a last minute equaliser but what an atmosphere!!
		
Click to expand...

Really good to hear.


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Rafa was slated earlier on in the season when he let Gayle and Mitrovic go.
		
Click to expand...

gayle never really cut it at prem level but a bit of a flat track bully in the championship. not quite sure about mitrovic


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2019)

louise_a said:



			OK so not Premier league, but I went to Bloomfield Rd today for the first time in 4 years after the Oystons were kicked off the Blackpool board, over 15000 home fans, the biggest home attendance in 40 years, the attendance at the last home game was about 3000. Not the best game of football and we managed a last minute equaliser but what an atmosphere!!
		
Click to expand...

Has all the backroom shenanigans been sorted now. Are the Oystons completely out of the picture? Would be good to see them kick on in the final part of the season and squeeze into the play offs. Will there be funds available going forward to strengthen


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

louise_a said:



			OK so not Premier league, but I went to Bloomfield Rd today for the first time in 4 years after the Oystons were kicked off the Blackpool board, over 15000 home fans, the biggest home attendance in 40 years, the attendance at the last home game was about 3000. Not the best game of football and we managed a last minute equaliser but what an atmosphere!!
		
Click to expand...

saw the pics on social media from when you scored, great scenes but a long way to go too!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Here's the evidence ðŸ˜‚



http://imgur.com/a/4UnljcG



Click to expand...

He is.

How does it go? Oh yes.

100 top point scoring points to you.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

louise_a said:



			OK so not Premier league, but I went to Bloomfield Rd today for the first time in 4 years after the Oystons were kicked off the Blackpool board, over 15000 home fans, the biggest home attendance in 40 years, the attendance at the last home game was about 3000. Not the best game of football and we managed a last minute equaliser but what an atmosphere!!
		
Click to expand...

Is right Louise, You've got YOUR  club back now, enjoy it. 

I can't begin to think what its like to turn yourself away from the club you adore but can remember the Hicks & Gillette days protesting etc, being told by other fans of ours to get behind the team, we cant change anything, it's rafas fault for  playing Lucas etc etc. Horrible times.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			He is.

How does it go? Oh yes.

100 top point scoring points to you. 

Click to expand...

Not on this occassion, just providing evidence ðŸ˜‹


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Here's the evidence ðŸ˜‚



http://imgur.com/a/4UnljcG



Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚brilliant Stu. 

Thanks for sharing ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Not on this occassion, just providing evidence ðŸ˜‹
		
Click to expand...

Who for? Who didnâ€™t believe you? Or asked for proof?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Has all the backroom shenanigans been sorted now. Are the Oystons completely out of the picture? Would be good to see them kick on in the final part of the season and squeeze into the play offs. Will there be funds available going forward to strengthen
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they are gone for good, the club is currently being run by a court appointed receiver after Oyston basically refused to sell any assets to pay the Â£25million plus debit he still owes to Valerie Belekon. The receivers job is to keep the club running and find a buyer. There is the slight chance that Oyston can raise the money but as he has shown no inclination to so  over the last 15 months I cant see how he would change now.

I don't think the playoffs are realistic to be honest, the main thing is to avoid a 12 point deduction which the FL could impose, although at their meeting last week when they could have imposed it,  they have said they will wait to see what the receiver says about the situation.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			He is.

How does it go? Oh yes.

100 top point scoring points to you. 

Click to expand...

Sorry but I would have to agree with Stu.

If England have to rely upon "Jelly wrists", sorry,  Pickford, as keeper then we have problems. 

Neither his technique nor temperament are good enough.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry but I would have to agree with Stu.

If England have to rely upon "Jelly wrists", sorry,  Pickford, as keeper then we have problems.

Neither his technique nor temperament are good enough.
		
Click to expand...

Simple question, Is he or is he not currently Englandâ€™s No1?

Irrelevant if me, you or Stu agree or not.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another weekend, another Fulham capitulation. Absolutely battered apparently at 1-0 down but got it back to 1-1 and then concede two more. At least it's looking likely Reading will be in the championship so that's 6 points for next season
		
Click to expand...

Not a capitulation Homer.  Leicester dominated the first half and should have taken better advantage of a number of good situations to be more than one up at half time.  Poor judgement from Chilwell and a deflected shot got Fulham back into it and Fulham got heart and looked the more likely until a break away with 10 mins to go and Vardy did what he does best.  First win Iâ€™ve witnessed at the KP since December.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry but I would have to agree with Stu.

If England have to rely upon "Jelly wrists", sorry,  Pickford, as keeper then we have problems.

Neither his technique nor temperament are good enough.
		
Click to expand...





Arms too short ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜€


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Simple question, Is he or is he not currently Englandâ€™s No1?

Irrelevant if me, you or Stu agree or not. 

Click to expand...

Won't know until the next international. 

The ex-Everton keeper coach can only protect him so far.

Anyway  leaving England aside you must be getting concerned by his club form.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Sorry but I would have to agree with Stu.

If England have to rely upon "Jelly wrists", sorry,  Pickford, as keeper then we have problems.

Neither his technique nor temperament are good enough.
		
Click to expand...

He's no better than Joe Hart. 

I was listening to Radio Merseyside football phone in on the wireless after the  match and the very unhappy bloooos all want rid of him.

I reckon that Heaton and Pope at Burnley are better cats than Pickford.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Who for? Who didnâ€™t believe you? Or asked for proof? 

Click to expand...

I had a pm of a particular forummer so i duly obliged ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry Stu/Mickie, Iâ€™m out, 

Click to expand...

Ah come on Muzza lad, you dragged the derby victory out for 3 days, i know you love a good debate.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 26750


Arms too short ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Thats arlarse that pic.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2019)

Pickford's still the best keeper in the country. He has his flaws, but he's still the best shot-stopper we've got and his distribution is class.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Won't know until the next international.

The ex-Everton keeper coach can only protect him so far.

Anyway  leaving England aside you must be getting concerned by his club form.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think heâ€™s ever let England down, so I canâ€™t see Southgate dropping him.

Heâ€™s not having the best of seasons in terms of consistencey, last year I had sympathy for him as the defence was shocking, unfortunately we donâ€™t know  which Pickford will turn up.

Just seen the 3 minute Sky showing of todays game. How he wasnâ€™t given a red card today when conceding the penalty is beyond me.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pickford's still the best keeper in the country. He has his flaws, but he's still the best shot-stopper we've got and *his distribution is class*.
		
Click to expand...

When was that? his kicking is and has been for most of the season awful.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He's no better than Joe Hart.

I was listening to Radio Merseyside football phone in on the wireless after the  match and the very unhappy bloooos all want rid of him.

I reckon that Heaton and Pope at Burnley are better cats than Pickford.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, There are red noses calling for Klopps head after last week, we both have stupid clueless fans.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, *There are red noses calling for Klopps head after last week, *we both have stupid clueless fans.
		
Click to expand...

Haha i knew it wouldnt be long til you brought us up ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ do they want Eddie howe to replace him aswell?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2019)

Using football phone-ins to justify arguments is and always will be absolutely laughable. They only let people on that have the most extreme and ludicrous of opinions. It's like showing Tweeted opinions from the "man on the street" on the news, utterly irrelevant.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha i knew it wouldnt be long til you brought us up ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ do they want Eddie howe to replace him aswell?
		
Click to expand...

Does Radio Merseyside only have phone ins from Everton fans then?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Using football phone-ins to justify arguments is and always will be absolutely laughable. They only let people on that have the most extreme and ludicrous of opinions. It's like showing Tweeted opinions from the "man on the street" on the news, utterly irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt using it to back my opinion up. 

Just summing up the view of match going bloos  today.



pauldj42 said:



			Does Radio Merseyside only have phone ins from Everton fans then?
		
Click to expand...

I very rarely listen after our game as i usually go in the cockwell on the way home or walk back to were i leave the car in Tuebrook, by that time its finished. 

As a one off i'll make sure to tune in tomorrow and report backðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I wasnt using it to back my opinion up.

Just summing up the view of match going bloos  today.



I very rarely listen after our game as i usually go in the cockwell on the way home or walk back to were i leave the car in Tuebrook, by that time its finished.

As a one off i'll make sure to tune in tomorrow and report backðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Please do, itâ€™ll be important if one of the Burnley keepers prove they should be Englandâ€™s No1.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t think heâ€™s ever let England down, so I canâ€™t see Southgate dropping him.

Heâ€™s not having the best of seasons in terms of consistencey, last year I had sympathy for him as the defence was shocking, unfortunately we donâ€™t know  which Pickford will turn up.

Just seen the 3 minute Sky showing of todays game. How he wasnâ€™t given a red card today when conceding the penalty is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

His one consistent weakness for both club and country continues to be his tendency to get hands to a shot but then parry it back into play. 

Hence the nickname "Jelly wrists".


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			His one consistent weakness for both club and country continues to be his tendency to get hands to a shot but then parry it back into play.

Hence the nickname "Jelly wrists".
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s one of the kinder nicknames

I genuinely donâ€™t see much competition at national level, thatâ€™s the worst part.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pickford's still the best keeper in the country. He has his flaws, but he's still the best shot-stopper we've got and his distribution is class.
		
Click to expand...

That's a big shout 

IMO he never has been our best keeper.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I wasnt using it to back my opinion up.

Just summing up the view of match going bloos  today.



I very rarely listen after our game as i usually go in the cockwell on the way home or walk back to were i leave the car in Tuebrook, by that time its finished.

As a one off i'll make sure to tune in tomorrow and report backðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Just give it up La,itâ€™s getting a bit embarrassing now ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Please do, itâ€™ll be important if one of the Burnley keepers prove they should be Englandâ€™s No1. 

Click to expand...

Heaton already has for my money. Since hes came back in Burnleys results have improved massively.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			That's a big shout

IMO he never has been our best keeper.
		
Click to expand...

But, but, I genuinely donâ€™t think anyone else currently around would of performed any better for England.

Also believe heâ€™s come in for some unfair criticism at times playing for England, ie, the Spain game, we won, he gave away a corner from an error and that was discussed and reviewed to death, the 2 Spanish goals both came from defensive errors and no criticism of the defenders was aired.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Heaton already has for my money. Since hes came back in Burnleys results have improved massively.
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s hope he picks up again, as for recent results, theyâ€™ve won 3 out of the last 9!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Letâ€™s hope he picks up again, as for recent results, theyâ€™ve won 3 out of the last 9!
		
Click to expand...

what about the 6 before that?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pickford's still the best keeper in the country. He has his flaws, but he's still the best shot-stopper we've got and his distribution is class.
		
Click to expand...

lol, come on now. You can't actually believe that. He's in the England team because his kicking is brilliant. But his shot-stopping is not great at all. His concentration is poor as well.

The way I see it, Foster has been the best English keeper this season, but he's 35, so Gareth isn't going to look there. Heaton has been the next best, but even he's 32 now I think, so he probably won't get the number 1 shirt either. Those two are far above the rest in terms of shot-stopping. Next best has to be Pope, but that's all based on last season because of his injury and the fact he's now behind Heaton anyway, so he needs a move - if he gets it, I feel the no 1 shirt is up for grabs for him. Butland is somehow still making the squad on Championship performances, which shows you just how poor the selection really is at the moment. If he got a Prem move maybe he'd be a shout for number 1.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			what about the 6 before that?
		
Click to expand...

Define recent!
Pickfordâ€™s had a decent spell this season, right up to the Derby at Anfield!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But, but, I genuinely donâ€™t think anyone else currently around would of performed any better for England.

Also believe heâ€™s come in for some unfair criticism at times playing for England, ie, the Spain game, we won, he gave away a corner from an error and that was discussed and reviewed to death, the 2 Spanish goals both came from defensive errors and no criticism of the defenders was aired.
		
Click to expand...

The lack of an outstanding keeper means whoever fills the role will come in for a high level of scrutiny. 

On current form I would probably go with  Heaton but he's only been back for 10 or so games.

Butland hasn't had a great time at a struggling Stoke and Pope is, I believe, still not fully fit. 

That only leaves Gunn at Southampton.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			lol, come on now. You can't actually believe that. He's in the England team because his kicking is brilliant. But his shot-stopping is not great at all. His concentration is poor as well.

The way I see it, Foster has been the best English keeper this season, but he's 35, so Gareth isn't going to look there. Heaton has been the next best, but even he's 32 now I think, so he probably won't get the number 1 shirt either. Those two are far above the rest in terms of shot-stopping. Next best has to be Pope, but that's all based on last season because of his injury and the fact he's now behind Heaton anyway, so he needs a move - if he gets it, I feel the no 1 shirt is up for grabs for him. Butland is somehow still making the squad on Championship performances, which shows you just how poor the selection really is at the moment. If he got a Prem move maybe he'd be a shout for number 1.
		
Click to expand...

Without sounding ignorant, so what! What has Pickford done wrong when wearing the England shirt?

Itâ€™s ok saying this guy is this or that guy is that, but I still believe Southgate (the man that matters) has faith in him.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			lol, come on now. You can't actually believe that. *He's in the England team because his kicking is brilliant.* But his shot-stopping is not great at all. His concentration is poor as well.

The way I see it, Foster has been the best English keeper this season, but he's 35, so Gareth isn't going to look there. Heaton has been the next best, but even he's 32 now I think, so he probably won't get the number 1 shirt either. Those two are far above the rest in terms of shot-stopping. Next best has to be Pope, but that's all based on last season because of his injury and the fact he's now behind Heaton anyway, so he needs a move - if he gets it, I feel the no 1 shirt is up for grabs for him. Butland is somehow still making the squad on Championship performances, which shows you just how poor the selection really is at the moment. If he got a Prem move maybe he'd be a shout for number 1.
		
Click to expand...

What game was his kicking brilliant? Most games ive seen him, thats one of his main weaknesses.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



*Define recent!*
Pickfordâ€™s had a decent spell this season, right up to the Derby at Anfield! 

Click to expand...

15  games is 3 only 3 months ðŸ‘

Prior to his calamity at Anfield his kicking has been suspect.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			If you look at average attendance for home games this year compared to stadium capacity, Man City are closer to filling their ground every week compared to Liverpool
		
Click to expand...


ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘
Slam dunk.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			15  games is 3 only 3 months ðŸ‘

Prior to his calamity at Anfield his kicking has been suspect.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve not mentioned his kicking!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™ve not mentioned his kicking! 

Click to expand...

i know, i did ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Thieving geordie sh!tbags


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			I had anfield capacity at 54074, according to www.thisisanfield.com

In short Id say the stats are too similar for you to be giving City a hard time about empty seats.

There does seem to be a a lot of empty seats at the game tonight though.
		
Click to expand...

In essence Steve. city have X number of seats they have that they sell on a game to game basis. They also have a seat sell back scheme where as if I cannot get to a game I can offer my seat back to the club. If they sell it I get Â£26 back for next years season ticket. So if they get Â£56 for my ticket, the club makes only Â£30.
However today, Watford did not sell there full allocation. The top tier was empty so those 1500-2,000 tickets. City sold them at Â£56 and every Â£ went to City. So from a business point of view, they are always going to sell them first, before the empty seats in the rest of the ground get sold. Plus put on top of that the game was on the box. My only regret was those in the empty seats did not see City go four points clear.

Forecast Wind tomorrow I see.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			In essence Steve. city have X number of seats they have that they sell on a game to game basis. They also have a seat sell back scheme where as if I cannot get to a game I can offer my seat back to the club. If they sell it I get Â£26 back for next years season ticket. So if they get Â£56 for my ticket, the club makes only Â£30.
However today, Watford did not sell there full allocation. The top tier was empty so those 1500-2,000 tickets. City sold them at Â£56 and every Â£ went to City. So from a business point of view, they are always going to sell them first, before the empty seats in the rest of the ground get sold. Plus put on top of that the game was on the box. My only regret was those in the empty seats did not see City go four points clear.

Forecast Wind tomorrow I see.
		
Click to expand...

More money for the Oil murderers!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That decision for the first goal was absolutely awful. Woeful. Yes the defender played it onto Sterling but only because he was forced into playing by Sterling being in an offside position! That's offside all day long and the referee had an absolute mare.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing that, coz it was at the end I sit and did not have a clue what was going off


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 9, 2019)

Good to Citeh cope with the pressure and expectation by putting a mid table team to the sword.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Without sounding ignorant, so what! What has Pickford done wrong when wearing the England shirt?

Itâ€™s ok saying this guy is this or that guy is that, but I still believe Southgate (the man that matters) has faith in him.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand? England players are chosen on form. Form applies to the matches they play week in week out - for their clubs. From what you're saying, the England front two should still be Crouchy and Welbeck since they always did quite well for England.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Looking forward to seeing that, coz it was at the end I sit and did not have a clue what was going off
		
Click to expand...

Little things going for you today eh Tashy ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't understand? England players are chosen on form. Form applies to the matches they play week in week out - for their clubs. From what you're saying, the England front two should still be Crouchy and Welbeck since they always did quite well for England.
		
Click to expand...

He isnâ€™t off form though! Yes heâ€™s been inconsistent at times, but heâ€™s still first choice for his Club and still playing ok, were is this English keeper who is playing well week in, week out.

I will put my hand up and say he wouldnâ€™t be my first choice for England if we had a decent keeper, heâ€™s the best of a bad bunch!


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Looking forward to seeing that, coz it was at the end I sit and did not have a clue what was going off
		
Click to expand...

nor did anyone watching on tv or the ref on all accounts


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Really think Soton v Spurs was a bigger result than ours!


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2019)

Just watching Citeh game. Can only see one team ? Great camouflage from Watford.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thieving geordie sh!tbags 

Click to expand...

TOON ARMY âš½ï¸ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			More money for the Oil murderers! 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜µðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			TOON ARMY âš½ï¸ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

âš½ï¸ðŸ‘œ


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thieving geordie sh!tbags 

Click to expand...

Swap the word Geordie for scouser & All hell breaks loose on the forum.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Swap the word Geordie for scouser & All hell breaks loose on the forum.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Emojiâ€™s are wasted on some! I think someone is desperate for attention!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Little things going for you today eh Tashy ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

They are, even Pep admitted as much. I know I got slated for saying it earlier in the season, but the little things are going Citys way at the moment. Well apart from the champs league decisions, investigations by prem league, investigations by UEFA. ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			They are, even Pep admitted as much. I know I got slated for saying it earlier in the season, but the little things are going Citys way at the moment. Well apart from the champs league decisions, investigations by prem league, investigations by UEFA. ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

And your owners having more money than everyone else!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Emojiâ€™s are wasted on some! I think someone is desperate for attention! 

Click to expand...

Would take more than a smilie tho wouldnâ€™t it ðŸ˜‰

But shock horror no Geordies getting overly offended by it ðŸ˜±


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 9, 2019)

It seems Coutinho has issued a desperate come and get me. To UTD.

Am off to bed grinning from ear to ear. Night chaps ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Would take more than a smilie tho wouldnâ€™t it ðŸ˜‰

But shock horror no Geordies getting overly offended by it ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s maybe why I put a wink!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

[QUOTE="pauldj42, post: 1968951, member: 
Officials didnâ€™t cover themselves in glory today how did Sissoko not get red there?
Raked his Achilles,pushed him in the chest then butted him. Thatâ€™s three yellows at least.
How the ref changed the Linoâ€™s mind for Sterlingâ€™s.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2019)

Hmm, 6/1 the draw today, think itâ€™s worth a punt, Burnley can be awkward opponents at times, the pressure cooker is steaming away ðŸ˜œ

In other news, Spurs new stadium is now ready and will get an airing soon, but if they win nothing (again), will some of their stars get restless, is Poch off to Real Madrid if the cupboard is still bare and isnâ€™t given any money to spend, or will he simply go anyway? 

How many players will start to think we need to move on now if we want to win anything or will they give it another season or window, will the new stadium have any effect on them wanting to stay if they donâ€™t add any more honours to their CV this season? 

Has Kane disrupted the status quo since returning, there was always talk of being a one-man team, they didnâ€™t do too bad without him, did they ðŸ¤”

Oh, and will Arsenal stick it to Utd today and burst Oleâ€™s lucky run, will they implode when they get well beat, which is on the horizon imo. 

What odds for Chelsea to finish 3rd now ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pickford's still the best keeper in the country. He has his flaws, but he's still the best shot-stopper we've got and his distribution is class.
		
Click to expand...

Errr, nowhere near now. Well behind Pope, Heaton and Foster, if he was interested


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Fish said:



			Hmm, 6/1 the draw today, think itâ€™s worth a punt, Burnley can be awkward opponents at times, the pressure cooker is steaming away ðŸ˜œ

In other news, Spurs new stadium is now ready and will get an airing soon, but if they win nothing (again), will some of their stars get restless, is Poch off to Real Madrid if the cupboard is still bare and isnâ€™t given any money to spend, or will he simply go anyway?

How many players will start to think we need to move on now if we want to win anything or will they give it another season or window, will the new stadium have any effect on them wanting to stay if they donâ€™t add any more honours to their CV this season?

Has Kane disrupted the status quo since returning, there was always talk of being a one-man team, they didnâ€™t do too bad without him, did they ðŸ¤”

Oh, and will Arsenal stick it to Utd today and burst Oleâ€™s lucky run, will they implode when they get well beat, which is on the horizon imo.

What odds for Chelsea to finish 3rd now ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

All good points, without trolling, if I was a fan of any of the above I would be silently asking myself the same uneasy questions.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

It appears the Times newspaper are running a lovely piece about how FIFA took a lovely fat Bung three weeks before they were awarded the World Cup. I wish it was FIFA and Not UEFA that were investigating City for financial irregularities. By the sounds of it we could pay them off. Not that we do owt like that anyway.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			It appears the Times newspaper are running a lovely piece about how FIFA took a lovely fat Bung three weeks before they were awarded the World Cup. I wish it was FIFA and Not UEFA that were investigating City for financial irregularities. By the sounds of it we could pay them off. Not that we do owt like that anyway.
		
Click to expand...

As I said earlier â€œfinding something on uefa to shut them up shouldnâ€™t be to hard.â€
Thatâ€™s probably what other teams have done.
Uefa are just behind fifa in the corruption league.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 10, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Would take more than a smilie tho wouldnâ€™t it ðŸ˜‰

But shock horror no Geordies getting overly offended by it ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

We don't get offended - we get revenge.....
TOON ARMY
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜ˆ


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			Errr, nowhere near *now*. Well behind Pope, Heaton and Foster, if he was interested
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, Pope played No PL games this season behind Hart and Heaton, Heaton whoâ€™s only played 10 games and Foster whoâ€™s conceded more goals than Pickford.

But yet well behind and nowhere near.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry mate, Pope played No PL games this season behind Hart and Heaton, Heaton whoâ€™s only played 10 games and Foster whoâ€™s conceded more goals than Pickford.

But yet well behind and nowhere near.

Click to expand...

But how many have been Foster's responsibility and how many have been Pickford's?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			As I said earlier â€œfinding something on uefa to shut them up shouldnâ€™t be to hard.â€
Thatâ€™s probably what other teams have done.
Uefa are just behind fifa in the corruption league.
		
Click to expand...

Gutted. That puts us third. No trophies bought for coming third. â˜¹ï¸ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			It seems Coutinho has issued a desperate come and get me. To UTD.

Am off to bed grinning from ear to ear. Night chaps ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he was booâ€™d by Barca fans even tho they won 3-1.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

My only post on â€œ over ratedâ€ keepers having seen to much of joe Hart. Pickford reminds me to much of Joe Hart. But does have better distribution. But so does Bravo at City. However, in his first season at City he faced 10 shots and let in 12 goals he was that bad. For me Heaton Pope and Foster are better. Trouble is. They all have there faults. Some age. Some re keeping itself.
As has been said. What has Puckford done wrong standing between the sticks for England. He ups his game for England. But does Stirling. ðŸ¤”
Who is top of the league.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			But how many have been Foster's responsibility and how many have been Pickford's?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t know Mickie, but how many has he won compared to Foster?
As much as I brought the stat up, saying heâ€™s behind someone who has played zero games and 10 games is a bit daft, Heâ€™s definitely had more than 10 decent games.
Foster was the keeper, then retired, then came back in 2014 and hasnâ€™t played since, as agreed Pickford has been inconsistent this season, but he also gets scrutinised far more than others because he is No1.
Heatonâ€™s been back 10 games and Burnley have won 4, the games Stu_C highlighted previous to that, Hart was in goal.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Donâ€™t know Mickie, but how many has he won compared to Foster?
As much as I brought the stat up, saying heâ€™s behind someone who has played zero games and 10 games is a bit daft, Heâ€™s definitely had more than 10 decent games.
Foster was the keeper, then retired, then came back in 2014 and hasnâ€™t played since, as agreed Pickford has been inconsistent this season, but he also gets scrutinised far more than others because he is No1.
Heatonâ€™s been back 10 games and Burnley have won 4, the games Stu_C highlighted previous to that, Hart was in goal.
		
Click to expand...

It hasn't helped Pickford that, at Â£30 m, he was hopelessly over valued an thus attracted a high level of scrutiny. 

Couple this with his apparent over confidence and, fair or not, he becomes a target.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			It hasn't helped Pickford that, at Â£30 m, he was hopelessly over valued an thus attracted a high level of scrutiny.

Couple this with his apparent over confidence and, fair or not, he becomes a target.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s 25 and the stick he took yesterday being a Mackem was 2nd to none.

To be honest he should of been sent off, but Silva not Pickford should be questioned today, Pickford at one point kept us in the game, 3rd goal offside, we shouldâ€™ve had a pen and our forwards miss chances.....
Pickford is highlighted in a sh!t team, Iâ€™d rather over confidence than little, plus, arenâ€™t all the best keepers a bit perculiar.

But letâ€™s remember Nick Pope had a decent season last year!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			My only post on â€œ over ratedâ€ keepers having seen to much of joe Hart. Pickford reminds me to much of Joe Hart. But does have better distribution. But so does Bravo at City. However, in his first season at City he faced 10 shots and let in 12 goals he was that bad. For me Heaton Pope and Foster are better. Trouble is. They all have there faults. Some age. Some re keeping itself.
As has been said. What has Puckford done wrong standing between the sticks for England. He ups his game for England. But does Stirling. ðŸ¤”
Who is top of the league.
		
Click to expand...

Picking on you Tashy me man, are you basing your opinion of Pope on what you saw last season? Or what you read in the media? Sterling is a perfect example of our media bias.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Heâ€™s 25 and the stick he took yesterday being a Mackem was 2nd to none.

To be honest he should of been sent off, but Silva not Pickford should be questioned today, Pickford at one point kept us in the game, 3rd goal offside, we shouldâ€™ve had a pen and our forwards miss chances.....
Pickford is highlighted in a sh!t team, Iâ€™d rather over confidence than little, plus, arenâ€™t all the best keepers a bit perculiar.

But letâ€™s remember Nick Pope had a decent season last year!
		
Click to expand...

Butland, Birmingham to Stoke Â£3.5m
Pickford, Sunderland to Everton Â£25m

Both had similar club and representative records at the time of their moves.

Sunderland were clearly harder negotiators.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Butland, Birmingham to Stoke Â£3.5m
Pickford, Sunderland to Everton Â£25m

Both had similar club and representative records at the time of their moves.

Sunderland were clearly harder negotiators.
		
Click to expand...

Or the media hype was more significant, plus it isnâ€™t the first time (or last) Everton or other Clubs havenâ€™t paid over the odds.

Like I said to last night, I genuinely donâ€™t rate Pickford that highly, but in current circumstances, imo, heâ€™s the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Or the media hype was more significant, plus it isnâ€™t the first time (or last) Everton or other Clubs havenâ€™t paid over the odds.

Like I said to last night, *I genuinely donâ€™t rate Pickford that highly, but in current circumstances, imo, heâ€™s the best of a bad bunch.*

Click to expand...

I'd go with Tom Heaton, he's playing very well at the moment, and it's at the moment that really counts.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Butland, Birmingham to Stoke Â£3.5m
Pickford, Sunderland to Everton Â£25m

Both had similar club and representative records at the time of their moves.

Sunderland were clearly harder negotiators.
		
Click to expand...

Butland went to Stoke in 2013 so not really comparable. I really like Butland but at the time we were looking for a keeper he was either out long term or just coming back. It was a risk no club would take. If he gets back to form he is a top keeper. 

We bought Pickford after a belting season for Sunderland, plenty of practise at shot stopping of course which can be deceptive. We paid a premium because he is English, nothing unusual in that now. Saying that, keepers can stay at a club for years so if you buy well it is a good investment. 

1st year he was excellent, followed by a strong World Cup. Not many critics in Russia. He has come back and been scatty this season. He needs to calm down, work on dealing with crosses and listen to his goalkeeping coach. If he can't do that then yes, he will be another Joe hart unfortunately. I'm hoping he can come back stronger next season and sort his head out.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'd go with Tom Heaton, he's playing very well at the moment, and it's at the moment that really counts.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re all entitled to opinions, but seriously, Heaton is playing in a poor side at the moment, what have you (or anyone else) seen in just those 10 games heâ€™s played to say that heâ€™s playing very well, at best Iâ€™d say heâ€™s been inconsistent after coming back from injury. (Edit: Been fit all season and couldnâ€™t displace Hart)

I do hope he has a worldie today though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Standard of PL goalkeepers is shocking


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

A great start for Burnley, not much wrong with that goal from what I could see.

Mcmanaman can hardly talk lol, shell shocked.


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry mate, Pope played No PL games this season behind Hart and Heaton, Heaton whoâ€™s only played 10 games and Foster whoâ€™s conceded more goals than Pickford.

But yet well behind and nowhere near.

Click to expand...

Take the point on Pope, but what I saw last year was excellent. Heaton looks in good form and isnâ€™t making mistakes,
 (probably jinxed now) giving the back four more confidence. Pickford has got worse since the WC last year. Mistakes a plenty at the moment and judgement isnâ€™t great. Foster simply hasnâ€™t done that and has been epic behind an admittedly Championship defence. He will win our PoTS by a landslide.


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

On pitch assault at the Birmingham derby as Grealish gets a right hook from a local!


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2019)

Oops ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 10, 2019)

Quality from Heaton there. Definitely better than Pickford


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			Take the point on Pope, but what I saw last year was excellent. Heaton looks in good form and isnâ€™t making mistakes,
(probably jinxed now) giving the back four more confidence. Pickford has got worse since the WC last year. Mistakes a plenty at the moment and judgement isnâ€™t great. Foster simply hasnâ€™t done that and has been epic behind an admittedly Championship defence. He will win our PoTS by a landslide.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the thing though mate, Pickford conceded more last season, but his good saves outweighed the bad.
Keeper mistakes get judged far more unfairly than the outfield players because of the consequences.
Iâ€™m not putting Foster down, I just believe weâ€™ve been spoilt with keepers in the past.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

And now Mcmanaman has found his voice again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			Take the point on Pope, but what I saw last year was excellent. Heaton looks in good form and isnâ€™t making mistakes,
(probably jinxed now) giving the back four more confidence. Pickford has got worse since the WC last year. Mistakes a plenty at the moment and judgement isnâ€™t great. Foster simply hasnâ€™t done that and has been epic behind an admittedly Championship defence. He will win our PoTS by a landslide.
		
Click to expand...

For me Pope is the best of the lot - shame he was out injured for so long and when he came back Heaton was playing well - 

If I was picking three then Foster would be third - and first choice at the moment would be Heaton because since coming back from his injury he took over Hart. But talent was Pope will end up being the No 1 - but hard to judge him this season when he was injured until December


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s the think though mate, Pickford conceded more last season, but his good saves outweighed the bad.
Keeper mistakes get judged far more unfairly than the outfield players because of the consequences.
Iâ€™m not putting Foster down, I just believe weâ€™ve been spoilt with keepers in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, on current form, Pickford is down on last season. No doubt he can and was excellent, just not at the moment. I hope he regards form and fast if heâ€™s in the sticks for England. Some of it is pressure because of his profile. Foster used to make mistakes a plenty but is under the radar now this little focus on him.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			On pitch assault at the Birmingham derby as Grealish gets a right hook from a local!
		
Click to expand...

The â€œfanâ€ is lucky the players kept so calm. That could have been so much worse! 

That is a side of football that needs to go!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Picking on you Tashy me man, are you basing your opinion of Pope on what you saw last season? Or what you read in the media? Sterling is a perfect example of our media bias.

Click to expand...

Last year he had a stonker of a game v City. I remember thinking that Heaton is gonna have to move. Re sterling. No one knows better than me how frustrating it is watching him. Yesterday i would of had him
Off at half time. Then look at the second half ðŸ˜³


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Just seen the Grealish incident. The â€œfanâ€ will never see another game. Birmingham are on for a massive fine. 
Not a good day for football.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just seen the Grealish incident. The â€œfanâ€ will never see another game. Birmingham are on for a massive fine.
Not a good day for football.
		
Click to expand...

The guy probably wasnâ€™t even there to watch the football, just there to cause trouble. 10 mins into the game and heâ€™s wound up enough to run on the pitch and punch a player? From behind too.....who does that?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2019)

Seriously, how are they going to stop him?
Unless "BANNED"  is tattooed onto his forehead how is a steward going to recognise him among 30+k fans....?
They ban people from driving and that doesn't work...
He'll get a rap on the knuckles, a small fine and a trip to anger management classes - and he'll get chucked out of them for beating up the others....


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			The guy probably wasnâ€™t even there to watch the football, just there to cause trouble. 10 mins into the game and heâ€™s wound up enough to run on the pitch and punch a player? From behind too.....who does that?
		
Click to expand...

Just watched it, wow, imagine it being a knife though ðŸ˜³

Too many cheers from the Birmingham fans for my liking also!


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 10, 2019)

Fish said:



			Just watched it, wow, imagine it being a knife though ðŸ˜³

Too many cheers from the Birmingham fans for my liking also!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d say itâ€™s not worth imagining that, but the way knife crime is in this country it unfortunately isnâ€™t that far away from potentially happening.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			Yes, on current form, Pickford is down on last season. No doubt he can and was excellent, just not at the moment. I hope he regards form and fast if heâ€™s in the sticks for England. Some of it is pressure because of his profile. Foster used to make mistakes a plenty but is under the radar now this little focus on him.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed mate, I just find the shouts for Heaton and Pope laughable at the moment, Hart kept a fully fit Heaton at No2 up until after Boxing Day when they lost 5-1, Pope started matches in the background for reserves etc mid december and played in both FA Cup matches. Even paper talk last month of Arsenal making a bid for the, out of favour, Pope.
Maybe heâ€™ll never recover properly from his injury.

Pope is No3 and Hart No2.

Also Pickford is the youngest and possibly has the longest future and itâ€™s maybe why Southgate has confidence in him, heâ€™s played at all levels for England from U15â€™s, no doubt heâ€™s seen him at all levels.

You certainly jinxed Heaton today!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			The â€œfanâ€ is lucky the players kept so calm. That could have been so much worse!

That is a side of football that needs to go!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen it - how the heck is a fan allowed to go that far , disgraceful - maybe a couple of games behind closed doors will make people think twice , the fan doesnâ€™t care with his cheeky smile and the fans cheering him


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 10, 2019)

Quality from Heaton again. Definitely better than Pickford on today's evidence. 

That Birmingham "fan" is an absolute scumbag. Should be banned for life, jailed for assault and sued by Grealish. Shocking behaviour.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2019)

Karma from Jack as he scores.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Iâ€™d say itâ€™s not worth imagining that, but the way knife crime is in this country it unfortunately isnâ€™t that far away from potentially happening.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you and that is why 
1, he should be sent down for 10 years. It will be a deterant. Dont anyone try and convince me we need to know why he did it. He had a terrible upbringing. Etc etc. Hes a twat end of story.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

Now a steward is arrested at Birmingham for something against Grealish when he scored and was celebrating. Got to punish the club massively 


Good win against Burnley - got to keep the wins going now


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I totally agree with you and that is why
1, he should be sent down for 10 years. It will be a deterant. Dont anyone try and convince me we need to know why he did it. He had a terrible upbringing. Etc etc. Hes a twat end of story.
		
Click to expand...

Wonâ€™t happen, banning order and community service, unless heâ€™s got previous for assault then he might get a few months. 

Our judicial service is a nonesense.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I totally agree with you and that is why
1, *he should be sent down for 10 years. *It will be a deterant. Dont anyone try and convince me we need to know why he did it. He had a terrible upbringing. Etc etc. Hes a twat end of story.
		
Click to expand...

10 years ?!? - it was a poor incident but ten years for that - letâ€™s not overreact in terms of the punishments - if people got sent down for 10 years for that then we need to double or even triple the amount of prisons we have. 

He will be charged , fined or suspended sentence as per the offence - banned for life from football and the club fined. Punishments need to fit the crime


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Fish said:



			Hmm, 6/1 the draw today, think itâ€™s worth a punt, Burnley can be awkward opponents at times, the pressure cooker is steaming away ðŸ˜œ

In other news, Spurs new stadium is now ready and will get an airing soon, but if they win nothing (again), will some of their stars get restless, is Poch off to Real Madrid if the cupboard is still bare and isnâ€™t given any money to spend, or will he simply go anyway?

How many players will start to think we need to move on now if we want to win anything or will they give it another season or window, will the new stadium have any effect on them wanting to stay if they donâ€™t add any more honours to their CV this season?

Has Kane disrupted the status quo since returning, there was always talk of being a one-man team, they didnâ€™t do too bad without him, did they ðŸ¤”

Oh, and will Arsenal stick it to Utd today and burst Oleâ€™s lucky run, will they implode when they get well beat, which is on the horizon imo.

What odds for Chelsea to finish 3rd now ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Hope you didnâ€™t load on fishcake ðŸ˜†


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			10 years ?!? - it was a poor incident but ten years for that - letâ€™s not overreact in terms of the punishments - if people got sent down for 10 years for that then we need to double or even triple the amount of prisons we have.

He will be charged , fined or suspended sentence as per the offence - banned for life from football and the club fined. Punishments need to fit the crime
		
Click to expand...

If you read the post fully, there's a bit in where it says deterrent. If he gets sent down for 10 years. How many others will do it. Personally if it means building another couple of dozen prisons to keep knuckle draggers like him and knife carriers off the streets then I will set up a crowd funding appeal myself. 
What would of happened if Grealish had to go off injured. Game abandoned. 30,000 fans bogged off. How much cost to the club. Fan gets a fine of what Â£1,000 paid over five years. Who would give a toss if he went down for 10 years.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			If you read the post fully, there's a bit in where it says deterrent. If he gets sent down for 10 years. How many others will do it.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, thatâ€™s now how the law works. Judges canâ€™t just decide to give a freakishly huge sentence like that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			If you read the post fully, there's a bit in where it says deterrent. If he gets sent down for 10 years. How many others will do it. Personally if it means building another couple of dozen prisons to keep knuckle draggers like him and knife carriers off the streets then I will set up a crowd funding appeal myself.
What would of happened if Grealish had to go off injured. Game abandoned. 30,000 fans bogged off. How much cost to the club. Fan gets a fine of what Â£1,000 paid over five years. Who would give a toss if he went down for 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you need a strong deterrent ? Is it happening at every match ? Is it rife - no itâ€™s an isolated incident.

Like I said stop overreacting - I donâ€™t know why you are being knife carriers into it , thatâ€™s a totally different subject all together . This is an idiot fan who gave a player a slap - itâ€™s assault and will be treated the same as any other assault. Grealish got his karma with the winning goal - that would have got more satisfaction than anything that happened to the fan. The club will be punished appropriately and he will be punished by the law depending on his previous. Letâ€™s try and be sensible


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Gutted. That puts us third. No trophies bought for coming third. â˜¹ï¸ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You might be third if you get a nine point deduction.
After the court case obviously.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why do you need a strong deterrent ? Is it happening at every match ? Is it rife - no itâ€™s an isolated incident.

Like I said stop overreacting - I donâ€™t know why you are being knife carriers into it , thatâ€™s a totally different subject all together . This is an idiot fan who gave a player a slap - itâ€™s assault and will be treated the same as any other assault. Grealish got his karma with the winning goal - that would have got more satisfaction than anything that happened to the fan. The club will be punished appropriately and he will be punished by the law depending on his previous. Letâ€™s try and be sensible
		
Click to expand...

Yet you over react with suggested punishments for the Club.

Fences are rightly not allowed so how are the Club able to prevent a determined idiot from getting on the pitch. There were plenty of stewards and police there but if there's a moron who has decided to invade the pitch and attack a player how is he to be stopped?

Around 23,500 Birmingham fans there but one idiot. Punishing the Club and the majority of supporters will not act as a deterrent. 

Spectators could and should be scanned before entering the ground for knives and missiles. Glass bottles should be nowhere near the ground and how was someone allowed to take the golf ball into Ashton Gate that was thrown 12 days ago.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s the thing though mate, Pickford conceded more last season, but his good saves outweighed the bad.
Keeper mistakes get judged far more unfairly than the outfield players because of the consequences.
Iâ€™m not putting Foster down, I just believe weâ€™ve been spoilt with keepers in the past.
		
Click to expand...

Pickford has the shirt at the moment and hasnâ€™t done much wrong in an England shirt.
He plays in front of a quality defence for England and until he does start making errors why would Southgate drop him that dosnt make sense.
A settled side is what we want.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 10, 2019)

Well the way Tottenham's league form is  going, the only way we'll see Champions League football in our new stadium next season is if we win it ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Yet you over react with suggested punishments for the Club.

Fences are rightly not allowed so how are the Club able to prevent a determined idiot from getting on the pitch. There were plenty of stewards and police there but if there's a moron who has decided to invade the pitch and attack a player how is he to be stopped?

Around 23,500 Birmingham fans there but one idiot. Punishing the Club and the majority of supporters will not act as a deterrent.

Spectators could and should be scanned before entering the ground for knives and missiles. Glass bottles should be nowhere near the ground and how was someone allowed to take the golf ball into Ashton Gate that was thrown 12 days ago.
		
Click to expand...


Itâ€™s the clubs responsibility to ensure their fans behave in the correct way so why not punish them as well as the fan ? A fan was allowed to get onto the field and assault a player - the stewards clearly failed in their job , as well as another steward being taken away by the police - all across the continent clubs have been punished to the level of having to play behind closed doors - seems a good punishment to the club - one idiot got on the pitch , followed by a significant amount cheering his actions as if justifying it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s the clubs responsibility to ensure their fans behave in the correct way so why not punish them as well as the fan ? A fan was allowed to get onto the field and assault a player - the stewards clearly failed in their job , as well as another steward being taken away by the police - all across the continent clubs have been punished to the level of having to play behind closed doors - seems a good punishment to the club - one idiot got on the pitch , followed by a significant amount cheering his actions as if justifying it.
		
Click to expand...

Whether clubs across the continent have been punished is irrelevant. 

It is still the wrong people being punished and while the effects mics might suggest a " significant" amount of  cheering  the overwhelming majority of fans were stunned into virtual silence.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s the clubs responsibility to ensure their fans behave in the correct way so why not punish them as well as the fan ? A fan was allowed to get onto the field and assault a player - the stewards clearly failed in their job , as well as another steward being taken away by the police - all across the continent clubs have been punished to the level of having to play behind closed doors - seems a good punishment to the club
		
Click to expand...

It's a fans responsibility to behave not a clubs. If you went to a game, you would see how easy it is to get on to the pitch. Making the actions of a fan the responsibility of someone else is plain daft, IMO obviously.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 10, 2019)

Huge credit to Grealish for not letting the incident affect his game and great to see him get the winning goal to rub their noses in it. His post match interview showed great maturiity focusing on how how proud he was to lead the team out and score the winner. Well done Jack.
Punishments- the perp needs a lifetime ban from football, unlikely to get a prison term unless he has previous, but the club will get hammered even though I agree its so difficult to stop someone coming onto the pitch. A fine, points deduction and games behind closed doors. Birmingham fans cheering the idiot coming on was a disgrace. Should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2019)

Shocking lazy goal to give away, very poor performance, no width, canâ€™t cross a ball, set pieces are rubbish, you can shove this Sarri ball where the sun donâ€™t shine ðŸ˜¡

Hopefully with the subs RLC & CHO they will grab this game by the scuff of the neck and take Wolves on.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Huge credit to Grealish for not letting the incident affect his game and great to see him get the winning goal to rub their noses in it. His post match interview showed great maturiity focusing on how how proud he was to lead the team out and score the winner. Well done Jack.
Punishments- the perp needs a lifetime ban from football, unlikely to get a prison term unless he has previous, but the club will get hammered even though I agree its so difficult to stop someone coming onto the pitch. A fine, points deduction and games behind closed doors. Birmingham fans cheering the idiot coming on was a disgrace. Should be ashamed of themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Precedent was set when the authorities applied none of those punishments to Leeds United when one of their fans came onto the pitch and punched Chris Kirkland.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 10, 2019)

Fish said:



			Shocking lazy goal to give away, very poor performance, no width, canâ€™t cross a ball, set pieces are rubbish, you can shove this Sarri ball where the sun donâ€™t shine ðŸ˜¡

Hopefully with the subs RLC & CHO they will grab this game by the scuff of the neck and take Wolves on.
		
Click to expand...


Looks like your boys are playing to forfeiting their win bonus just to bin the manager.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 10, 2019)

The authorities need to make an example of Birmingham so fans will think twice before entering the field of play or do we go back to fences to keep players safe( which we dont want). What next a player being stabbed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			It's a fans responsibility to behave not a clubs. If you went to a game, you would see how easy it is to get on to the pitch. Making the actions of a fan the responsibility of someone else is plain daft, IMO obviously.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of clubs and indeed countries have been punished because of the actions on their fans - sorry but both are responsible for their actions and both must face punishment and rightly so. When a steward is also taken away by the police then it just adds to the embarrassment - fans were cheering the intruders actions as well as disgraceful songs about his young brother who died


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Looks like your boys are playing to forfeiting their win bonus just to bin the manager.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t accept that, the 2nd half has shown a lot more intent but Sarri hasnâ€™t changed the tactics and itâ€™s comfortable for Wolves to defend against, in numbers!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I totally agree with you and that is why
1, he should be sent down for 10 years. It will be a deterant. Dont anyone try and convince me we need to know why he did it. He had a terrible upbringing. Etc etc. Hes a twat end of story.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry tash but we canâ€™t even get judges to hand out 10 years to knifes carriers !! (Carry a knife get life imo) so they wonâ€™t send him down for more than 12 months


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry tash but we canâ€™t even get judges to hand out 10 years to knifes carriers !! (Carry a knife get life imo) so they wonâ€™t send him down for more than 12 months
		
Click to expand...

You want to imprison people for life for carrying a knife? Ah brilliant.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2019)

Weâ€™ve done a Utd, stoppage time equaliser, it was always going to take something special, and Hazard delivered, but questions still need to be asked.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

What if he had a knife and stabbed him?

What if he had a gun and shot him?

What if he had a bazooka and blew up the whole Villa team?

What if he had a helicopter and killed all the Villa fans, too?

What if he had an atomic bomb and destroyed Birmingham?

What if what if what if.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			You want to imprison people for life for carrying a knife? Ah brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Not the thread for it.. but when you get innocent 17 yo stabbed to death in a park due to someone doing â€œgang initiationâ€ then year I do believe it. Stronger sentences deter.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Not the thread for it.. but when you get innocent 17 yo stabbed to death in a park due to someone doing â€œgang initiationâ€ then year I do believe it. Stronger sentences deter.
		
Click to expand...

Do stronger sentences deter crime? I refer you to the death penalty.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2019)

paddyc said:



			The authorities need to make an example of Birmingham so fans will think twice before entering the field of play or do we go back to fences to keep players safe( which we dont want). What next a player being stabbed.
		
Click to expand...

Do you include every fan that comes onto the pitch.

After all their intentions are unknown. 

In any event deterrent type punishments have no effect upon the type of brainless moron we saw this afternoon. 

Fuelled by booze and quite possibly cocaine these types don't stop and think before acting.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Plenty of clubs and indeed countries have been punished because of the actions on their fans - sorry but both are responsible for their actions and both must face punishment and rightly so. When a steward is also taken away by the police then it just adds to the embarrassment - fans were cheering the intruders actions as well as disgraceful songs about his young brother who died
		
Click to expand...

You seem to know an awful lot about what was happening at the ground I am surprised I didn't see you there.

The steward was guilty of trying to return players to their rightful place the other side of the hoardings.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 10, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Do you include every fan that comes onto the pitch.

After all their intentions are unknown.

In any event deterrent type punishments have no effect upon the type of brainless moron we saw this afternoon.

Fuelled by booze and quite possibly cocaine these types don't stop and think before acting.
		
Click to expand...

If a fan knows that if they go onto the pitch they are going to get a ban from the club and arrested and a criminal record and the club are going to be severely punished that surely is a deterrant. There is no reason for a person to run onto a pitch. Players should be safe in the knowledge that can play the game without fear of attack.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			You seem to know an awful lot about what was happening at the ground I am surprised I didn't see you there.

The steward was guilty of trying to return players to their rightful place the other side of the hoardings.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all over social media including videos and you can clearly see the steward being taken away by police after its believe he was over physical towards a player - and you can hear very clearly the cheering towards the player and the chants towards his dead brother are reported again on social media - but I guess being a Birmingham fan I believe ( maybe you arenâ€™t ) you are a touch biased. 

As Paddy C says - strong punishments required as I believe itâ€™s not the first time a  Birmingham fan has got on the pitch to confront a player - if the team is playing behind closed doors no fan can get to a player.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2019)

paddyc said:



			If a fan knows that if they go onto the pitch they are going to get a ban from the club and arrested and a criminal record and the club are going to be severely punished that surely is a deterrant. There is no reason for a person to run onto a pitch. Players should be safe in the knowledge that can play the game without fear of attack.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree that the pitch should be sacrosanct and players have a right to feel safe in their place of work. 

However,  I still believe that idiots do not recognise deterrents. If they did then surely crime in general, particularly those involving violence, would be falling.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why do you need a strong deterrent ? Is it happening at every match ? Is it rife - no itâ€™s an isolated incident.

Like I said stop overreacting - I donâ€™t know why you are being knife carriers into it , thatâ€™s a totally different subject all together . This is an idiot fan who gave a player a slap - itâ€™s assault and will be treated the same as any other assault. Grealish got his karma with the winning goal - that would have got more satisfaction than anything that happened to the fan. The club will be punished appropriately and he will be punished by the law depending on his previous. Letâ€™s try and be sensible
		
Click to expand...

You need to buy a newspaper, it is not the first time it has happend this week in British football. 
Secondly if you call that a slap, you need to go to specsavers. He tried to knock his head off his shoulders. 
Karma, smart. Next time someone gets a " slap" I suppose we can ask a magistrate to see if said person who was slapped can take a penalty against said slapper. Suppose that will make him feel good.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s all over social media including videos and you can clearly see the steward being taken away by police after its believe he was over physical towards a player - and you can hear very clearly the cheering towards the player and the chants towards his dead brother are reported again on social media - but I guess being a Birmingham fan I believe ( maybe you arenâ€™t ) you are a touch biased.

As Paddy C says - strong punishments required as I believe itâ€™s not the first time a  Birmingham fan has got on the pitch to confront a player - if the team is playing behind closed doors no fan can get to a player.
		
Click to expand...

Even by your standards that is pathetic.

Bias has nothing whatsoever to do with it.
The steward was removed by police from his position in front of Villa fans to calm the situation.

The one previous incursion was again  completely wrong but  unlike today did not involve any violence but taunting.

Absolutely condemn any incursion by fans or anyone else and as for the despicable songs being sung by a very small number i despair but, as we all know,  there are morons who sing songs about Hillsborough and Munich etc;

But the main difference between us is that I base my view of the sad events upon experience rather than the distortion often provided by social media.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry tash but we canâ€™t even get judges to hand out 10 years to knifes carriers !! (Carry a knife get life imo) so they wonâ€™t send him down for more than 12 months
		
Click to expand...

Not Being funny but whenâ€™s the last time a judge gave the maximum sentence for anything.
Some donâ€™t even get it for murder.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			You need to buy a newspaper, it is not the first time it has happend this week in British football.
Secondly if you call that a slap, you need to go to specsavers. He tried to knock his head off his shoulders.
Karma, smart. Next time someone gets a " slap" I suppose we can ask a magistrate to see if said person who was slapped can take a penalty against said slapper. Suppose that will make him feel good.
		
Click to expand...

Tried and failed - itâ€™s common assault at the end of the day , he didnâ€™t knock him out , no weapons etc. Itâ€™s a maximum 6 months - stating that it should be ten years is laughable , people would be getting sent down every single day 

Grealish handed out the best punishment for him


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Is he Spainâ€™s number one.
Itâ€™s because he never hit it at his feet


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Goal. Xhaka can do something then. Must have been a fluke.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 10, 2019)

Anyone else see the push on our player which led to the Chelsea corner, that they scored from? Because Sky haven't mentioned it for some reason. 

Never thought I'd be disappointed to only take a point away from the Bridge. How far we've come.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 10, 2019)

If anyone is interested its 1-0 to the Arsenal,1-0 to the Arsenal,1-0,,,get in.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Is he Spainâ€™s number one.
Itâ€™s because he never hit it at his feet
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s no better than Pickford.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 10, 2019)

Can't see how Neville can blame De Gea there. He's moving to his left and the ball swerves and dips massively to his right.
Even after a few replays he says the same thing.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Can't see how Neville can blame De Gea there. He's moving to his left and the ball swerves and dips massively to his right.
Even after a few replays he says the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely a fault by DDG. Not that much movement in the grand scheme - he just fails to react.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Heâ€™s no better than Pickford.
		
Click to expand...

I would have him before Pickford. Or anyone else for that matter!
Very strange you donâ€™t see a world class keeper do that very often.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Can't see how Neville can blame De Gea there. He's moving to his left and the ball swerves and dips massively to his right.
Even after a few replays he says the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

Really heâ€™s right.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Can't see how Neville can blame De Gea there. He's moving to his left and the ball swerves and dips massively to his right.
Even after a few replays he says the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

You are being way too kind. It didn't swerve that much. The ball starts on the line of De Gea, if he stands still. It then swerves a yard to his right. De Gea inexplicably moved to his left. I think he has just had a mare on this.

Arsenal need to capitalise right now as otherwise utd will nick an equaliser. Seen it all too often â˜¹


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2019)

Itâ€™s good of sky to give the smaller clubs some coverage this afternoon


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are being way too kind. It didn't swerve that much. The ball starts on the line of De Gea, if he stands still. It then swerves a yard to his right. De Gea inexplicably moved to his left. I think he has just had a mare on this.

Arsenal need to capitalise right now as otherwise utd will nick an equaliser. Seen it all too often â˜¹
		
Click to expand...

Swerved loads,  how else would you explain a world class keeper misjudging that?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Swerved loads,  how else would you explain a world class keeper misjudging that?
		
Click to expand...

Humans make mistakes. Thatâ€™s how.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

It didnâ€™t swerve too much but DDG just wrong footed himself maybe trying to anticipate - decent enough strike but DDG is only human and even the best make the odd mistake , he should be forgiven with the amount of times he has won them points over the last 3/4 years


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Swerved loads,  how else would you explain a world class keeper misjudging that?
		
Click to expand...

He just made an utter cock up. Sky have shown clips from behind the goal. It moved but it wasn't a banana shot. Mistakes happen, he made one. 

De Gea is world class but he let in a real sitter in the world cup as well. That's not having a pop, it is just reality and it happens occasionally.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He just made an utter cock up. Sky have shown clips from behind the goal. It moved but it wasn't a banana shot. Mistakes happen, he made one.

De Gea is world class but he let in a real sitter in the world cup as well. That's not having a pop, it is just reality and it happens occasionally.
		
Click to expand...

It only has to change direction just after Xhaka struck it and it would make a massive difference to De Gea


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2019)

I think DDG thought Xhaka would curl it the other way.

More to the point, the lino keeps getting his offsides wrong. May be he needs it explaining to him at half time.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

Who is more overweight Luke Shaw or the Ref? ðŸ¤”


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

Thatâ€™s shocking from Jon Moss - they are away with pace and numbers with the ball at their feet - why the hell didnâ€™t he allow the play to carry on !

Lukaku playing well again but Rashford got concrete in his boots today - no touch at all


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 10, 2019)

I know it's not cost goals... But the ref and both Lino's are having a shocker.


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Can't see how Neville can blame De Gea there. He's moving to his left and the ball swerves and dips massively to his right.
Even after a few replays he says the same thing.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s clearly the keepers fault! He commited to go left for no reason


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

Lukaku needs to convert chances against big teams.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

Dando said:



			Itâ€™s clearly the keepers fault! He commited to go left for no reason
		
Click to expand...

For no reason? Mmmm a top class goalie , probably the best in the world guesses what way to go before the player shoots?

I donâ€™t think so somehow.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2019)

If that was rugby, Pogba would be off. Footy, not even a yellow.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			For no reason? Mmmm a top class goalie , probably the best in the world guesses what way to go before the player shoots?

I donâ€™t think so somehow.
		
Click to expand...

Stop talking. Please.


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			For no reason? Mmmm a top class goalie , probably the best in the world guesses what way to go before the player shoots?

I donâ€™t think so somehow.
		
Click to expand...

AS the player shoots he commits to go to his left. There is no reason commit so early


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

I agree he chose left as Xhaka shoots , and the ball changed direction soon after leaving Xhakas foot. Simples.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Simples.
		
Click to expand...

Personified.


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I agree he chose left as Xhaka shoots , and the ball changed direction soon after leaving Xhakas foot. Simples.
		
Click to expand...

If he hadnt commited himself too early he wouldâ€™ve saved it. Simples


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

Dando said:



			If he hadnt commited himself too early he wouldâ€™ve saved it. Simples
		
Click to expand...

Ok we agree to disagree.

Very amateur mistake to make for the best goalkeeper in the world to make. Quite unbelievable.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

Fred is a second behind everything so far.

And thereâ€™s a penalty to prove my point.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Not Auba, for flips sake.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

Get in there. ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 10, 2019)

Even with my deep hatred of man utd.... That wasn't a penalty for me . Soft soft soft.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Even with my deep hatred of man utd.... That wasn't a penalty for me . Soft soft soft.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d want that for my team. Fred was stupid and clumsy.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

Pogba tried to land a stamp there, too. Crap day at the office.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

Well that just sums up Moss - Pogba should have got a yellow maybe a red for the raised arm but definitely a yellow, donâ€™t think thatâ€™s a penalty and that was poor from Pogba again ( maybe a little attempt at a stamp ) - he is a shocking ref

All those missed chances by Lukaku who has now gone missing are going to cost Utd , for all his hard work you pay Â£80mil for them to be put away


----------



## fundy (Mar 10, 2019)

such a better line up with both up front and Ozil and Ramsey. We look so much better when we have a go properly!
Its either that or because theres no Mustafi 

both goals fortunate me, Lacazette definitely in the category of going down way too easy sadly (not for the first time)

As for the idiot fan who ran on, seriously what is wrong with these people! Large fine incoming 

How does Pogba moan about getting a yellow, lucky to still be on the park yet again


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 10, 2019)

It's amazing really. You start with all of your best players, and you win. Who would have thought it.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 10, 2019)

Moss is such a dreadful ref.
Seemed to be letting man u get away with an awful lot, but was incompetent on behalf of both teams at one time or another


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Even with my deep hatred of man utd.... That wasn't a penalty for me . Soft soft soft.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask why you hate Man Utd? Hate is such a strong word.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry tash but we canâ€™t even get judges to hand out 10 years to knifes carriers !! (Carry a knife get life imo) so they wonâ€™t send him down for more than 12 months
		
Click to expand...

Had a look at the sentencing guidelines and I suspect you are correct â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			You want to imprison people for life for carrying a knife? Ah brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Once more another comment that don't contribute keep um coming Kelly coz you adding a lot


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Do stronger sentences deter crime? I refer you to the death penalty.
		
Click to expand...

100 plus murders this year, am going for the yes to stronger sentances, coz soft ain't working


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			What if he had a knife and stabbed him?

What if he had a gun and shot him?

What if he had a bazooka and blew up the whole Villa team?

What if he had a helicopter and killed all the Villa fans, too?

What if he had an atomic bomb and destroyed Birmingham?

What if what if what if.
		
Click to expand...

What if you contributed something instead of trolling.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Heâ€™s no better than Pickford.
		
Click to expand...

Because? Contribute.ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Who is more overweight Luke Shaw or the Ref? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Deffo the ref, he looks like he has had Missis Ts Sunday dinner. That aside, what is the maximum age limit for prem refs. What is the fitness levels required. He looks to be carrying a fair bit of weight.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh look another fan on the pitch today at Arsenal v Utd. Third time this week we have had an Isolated incident. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

Letâ€™s hope these pitch invaders have their employment terminated first thing tomorrow. However, have a feeling they arenâ€™t earning and maybe not be bothered.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			A great start for Burnley, *not much wrong with that goal from what I could see.*

Mcmanaman can hardly talk lol, shell shocked.
		
Click to expand...

You need to go to specsavers, its a foul all day long, regardless of team/keeper. 

They offered nothing all day, Dyche's football is no better than Allardyce's.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			100 plus murders this year, am going for the yes to stronger sentances, coz soft ain't working
		
Click to expand...

I agree they canâ€™t stab an innocent member of the public if they are behind bars.
Carrying a knife warning
Second offence six months 
Threatening someone with it 12 months.
Actually using it 5yrs.
Killing someone life.
And make them do the time no half sentence.
I will put a few bob in for all Tashys new prisons.


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You need to go to specsavers, its a foul all day long, regardless of team/keeper.

They offered nothing all day, Dyche's football is no better than Allardyce's.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, Burnley are a painful watch. Quite glad we moved him on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Oh look another fan on the pitch today at Arsenal v Utd. Third time this week we have had an Isolated incident. â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

So thatâ€™s three out of what ? 100 ? 200 games over the weekend and you still think thatâ€™s justifys your suggestions of ten years in prison ? 

If someone came onto the pitch and went to a player then the same as the Birmingham idiot - arrested and charged under common assault and punishment for the club - appropriate punishment for the crime committed. Unless you are willing to have a massive tax rise to pay for the building of all those extra prisons plus staff to house all the people getting sent to prison for swinging a punch


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So thatâ€™s three out of what ? 100 ? 200 games over the weekend and you still think thatâ€™s justifys your suggestions of ten years in prison ?

If someone came onto the pitch and went to a player then the same as the Birmingham idiot - arrested and charged under common assault and punishment for the club - appropriate punishment for the crime committed. Unless you are willing to have a massive tax rise to pay for the building of all those extra prisons plus staff to house all the people getting sent to prison for swinging a punch
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t forget for every job you create is somebody off the doll and paying tax back into the system so never costs as much .. still costs but not as much


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just seen it - how the heck is a fan allowed to go that far , disgraceful - maybe a couple of games behind closed doors will make people think twice , the fan doesnâ€™t care with his cheeky smile and the fans cheering him
		
Click to expand...

Bit of an overreaction that Phil.

I'm pretty certain Birmingham FC have risk assessed the game and provided sufficient support  for stewards and Police. They cant do no more than that. 

To make them play behind closed doors would be excessive.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			Letâ€™s hope these pitch invaders have their employment terminated first thing tomorrow. However, have a feeling they arenâ€™t earning and maybe not be bothered.
		
Click to expand...

Am sure an employment lawyer will be along to put us straight about the legality of that.???


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Hope you didnâ€™t load on fishcake ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

i hope he did ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Am sure an employment lawyer will be along to put us straight about the legality of that.???
		
Click to expand...

I dunno,, bringing the company into disrepute is so easily applied .. look at the Chelsea racist a few months ago. He was sacked on Monday


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Bit of an overreaction that Phil.

I'm pretty certain Birmingham FC have risk assessed the game and provided sufficient support  for stewards and Police. They cant do no more than that.

To make them play behind closed doors would be excessive.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they should have stewards near the dugouts as well.
FA could of set the precedent in Dec and made you lot play a couple of games behind closed doors.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 10, 2019)

Well a good  win for  the gunners. Maybe man u had a bit of a hangover. Not a pen xhaka a bit fortunate with his goal and I thought he was terrible in  2nd half. 4th or 3rd looking possible now.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			Letâ€™s hope these pitch invaders have their employment terminated first thing tomorrow. However, have a feeling they arenâ€™t earning and maybe not be bothered.
		
Click to expand...

I dont know how fans could afford to go to football living off benefits these days.


----------



## fundy (Mar 10, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Well a good  win for  the gunners. Maybe man u had a bit of a hangover. Not a pen xhaka a bit fortunate with his goal and I thought he was terrible in  2nd half. 4th or 3rd looking possible now.
		
Click to expand...

its the hope that kills Paddy  If were top 4 with 2 games to go I might start to think its gonna happen!!!


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I dont know how fans could afford to go to football living off benefits these days.
		
Click to expand...

The same sort who manage to find enough to cough up for fags and beer regularly.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I wasnt using it to back my opinion up.

Just summing up the view of match going bloos  today.

I very rarely listen after our game as i usually go in the cockwell on the way home or walk back to were i leave the car in Tuebrook, by that time its finished.

As a one off i'll make sure to tune in tomorrow and report backðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

As promised, i caught the last 10mins of the phone in today, it was a shortened version of 30mins after the game.

Brian from bootle said" we played well, Lallana was excellent ( which i thought he was)  and hendo shouldnt be nowhere near our midfield. 

Reggie from Maghull said " we deserved the win, the weather never helped the game, Lallana was motm, Shaqiri should've came on and we need a proper right back an push  TAA in midfield. 

I didnt hear no klopp out shouts, they must only be heard on the nationals off Tarquin from Tunbridge wells and the likes ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			The same sort who manage to find enough to cough up for fags and beer regularly. 

Click to expand...

Football, bifters and ale regularly must be best part of Â£200 a week, i believe benefits have drastically been cut across the board. 

But yeah i get your point


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

Great to wipe that silly grin of O


Stuart_C said:



			You need to go to specsavers, its a foul all day long, regardless of team/keeper.

They offered nothing all day, Dyche's football is no better than Allardyce's.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I watched it back a few times since and Burnley player indeed stopped Alison moving.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			its the hope that kills Paddy  If were top 4 with 2 games to go I might start to think its gonna happen!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah agree mate. I've said all season we won't make top 4. We are always liable to drop points to lesser teams. Played all the "big"teams now so maybe we can go on a run.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Great to wipe that silly grin of O


Yeah I watched it back a few times since and Burnley player indeed stopped Alison moving.
		
Click to expand...

I knew a man of your integrity would see sense Sawtooth ðŸ˜


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Deffo the ref, he looks like he has had Missis Ts Sunday dinner. That aside, what is the maximum age limit for prem refs. What is the fitness levels required. He looks to be carrying a fair bit of weight.
		
Click to expand...

Got to be his last season surely, he was labouring and could not keep up with the pace of play.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I dunno,, bringing the company into disrepute is so easily applied .. look at the Chelsea racist a few months ago. He was sacked on Monday
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t remember Eric Cantona losing his job for the reverse.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Football, bifters and ale regularly must be best part of Â£200 a week, i believe benefits have drastically been cut across the board.

But yeah i get your point
		
Click to expand...

It must be great to have your rent and other bills covered for you so they can waste it on fags

I couldnâ€™t imagine smoking Â£20 a day worth of fags! Would depress me spending that kind of cash on nothing


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I donâ€™t remember Eric Cantona losing his job for the reverse.
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t compare football to normal life . How many footballers have been to jail and remained employed or easily picked up a job after


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

Tickled me


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

Today was the coldest ive ever been at a  game, 4 seasons in about an hour,  it was  bloody baltic.

Good win, should've been more though. How Marriner or the liner never spotted the foul on Allisson i'll never know. 

Lallana had a great game, Salah was excellent too without scoring but i thought Firmino was MOTM. 

Burnley offered nothing though that McNeil looks a good player.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I donâ€™t remember Eric Cantona losing his job for the reverse.
		
Click to expand...

Especially as the fan only said "Off you go Cantona, it's an early bath for you" or at least that's what he claimed afterwards.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			You canâ€™t compare football to normal life . How many footballers have been to jail and remained employed or easily picked up a job after
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the problem some are spoilt brats,nobody says no to them or they down tools.
What would your boss do if you did that.
But in law they should be treated like you and me.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Especially as the fan only said "Off you go Cantona, it's an early bath for you" or at least that's what he claimed afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s no excuse when your facing a judge but he never did.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s the problem some are spoilt brats,nobody says no to them or they down tools.
What would your boss do if you did that.
But in law they should be treated like you and me.
		
Click to expand...

One law for the super rich . Always will be


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Because? Contribute.ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re pathetic.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I donâ€™t remember Eric Cantona losing his job for the reverse.
		
Click to expand...

That's because Utd thought what he bought to the table outweighed the bad pr. If this guy has a bog standard job and his company is dragged through the mud, they may make a different call.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			As promised, i caught the last 10mins of the phone in today, it was a shortened version of 30mins after the game.

Brian from bootle said" we played well, Lallana was excellent ( which i thought he was)  and hendo shouldnt be nowhere near our midfield.

Reggie from Maghull said " we deserved the win, the weather never helped the game, Lallana was motm, Shaqiri should've came on and we need a proper right back an push  TAA in midfield.

I didnt hear no klopp out shouts, they must only be heard on the nationals off Tarquin from Tunbridge wells and the likes ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

They only come out when you loose, just like some on here


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			That's because Utd thought what he bought to the table outweighed the bad pr. If this guy has a bog standard job and his company is dragged through the mud, they may make a different call.
		
Click to expand...

Many people at Man Utd wanted to fire Cantona. He was close multiple times to leaving. It was a knife edge situation.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			It must be great to have your rent and other bills covered for you so they can waste it on fags

I couldnâ€™t imagine smoking Â£20 a day worth of fags! Would depress me spending that kind of cash on nothing
		
Click to expand...

If you think itâ€™s that easy mate, youâ€™re living in a dream world.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Today was the coldest ive ever been at a  game, 4 seasons in about an hour,  it was  bloody baltic.

Good win, should've been more though. How Marriner or the liner never spotted the foul on Allisson i'll never know.

Lallana had a great game, Salah was excellent too without scoring but i thought Firmino was MOTM.

Burnley offered nothing though that McNeil looks a good player.
		
Click to expand...

How was Heaton mate? I reckon if Hart had been in goal the media would of slaughtered him for a couple of your goals.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			That's because Utd thought what he bought to the table outweighed the bad pr. If this guy has a bog standard job and his company is dragged through the mud, they may make a different call.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a landlord of a Working Mens Club apparently.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			If you think itâ€™s that easy mate, youâ€™re living in a dream world.
		
Click to expand...

Ofc I donâ€™t believe that is everyoneâ€™s situation but there are a few mickey takers out there who ruin the system for everyone


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Many people at Man Utd wanted to fire Cantona. He was close multiple times to leaving. It was a knife edge situation.
		
Click to expand...

I think they had an ideal chance to put down a marker in players behaviour.
But they didnâ€™t.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			They only come out when you loose, just like some on here

Click to expand...

Well its only been once this season to date ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Ofc I donâ€™t believe that is everyoneâ€™s situation but there are a few mickey takers out there who ruin the system for everyone
		
Click to expand...

Mickey takers in every system at every level.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think they had an ideal chance to put down a marker in players behaviour.
But they didnâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

They could have sacked him but what would it actually achieve? Liverpool for example could have swooped in and got him for nothing and used his ability to finish above them

Depends on the situation .. one is quite current in Adam Johnson about to be released .. anyone is free to sign him but with the PR he brings nobody will


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think they had an ideal chance to put down a marker in players behaviour.
But they didnâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

The â€œvictimâ€ lied about what he said in a criminal court. The club spoke to the league about what to do and went above and beyond what they were lead to believe would happen to Cantona. He then received a longer ban than anyone could have expected. What he did was wrong, but he was made an example of because we were the best team at the time.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Many people at Man Utd wanted to fire Cantona. He was close multiple times to leaving. It was a knife edge situation.
		
Click to expand...

But he didn't. They made a call.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			How was Heaton mate? I reckon if Hart had been in goal the media would of slaughtered him for a couple of your goals.
		
Click to expand...

He made a couple of good saves, no doubt his howler will be shown for a while but on the whole he didnt do too much wrong. 

I still think overall  he's a better keeper than Pickford. Im not a ingurland fan so im not arsed who plays tbh.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			But he didn't. They made a call.
		
Click to expand...

  A call that probably cost us the league.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			They could have sacked him but what would it actually achieve? Liverpool for example could have swooped in and got him for nothing and used his ability to finish above them

Depends on the situation .. one is quite current in Adam Johnson about to be released .. anyone is free to sign him but with the PR he brings nobody will
		
Click to expand...

Another working menâ€™s club could poach this lad.
Just because heâ€™s a dick dosnt mean heâ€™s not good at his job.
Itâ€™s the same as football ,money!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			A call that probably cost us the league.
		
Click to expand...

I can't recall your year on year success. Did he leave or contribute the following season?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Another working menâ€™s club could poach this lad.
Just because heâ€™s a dick dosnt mean heâ€™s not good at his job.
Itâ€™s the same as football ,money!
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt another working mans club would want anything to do with him, and if they did I doubt it would boost them so much compared to football

Landlord to a working mans club or footballer they arenâ€™t remotely comparable 

If I did this Iâ€™d expect to be sacked and my replacement would be starting their years training as soon as possible .. find another eric at the time..


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I can't recall your year on year success. Did he leave or contribute the following season?
		
Click to expand...

Contribute. We won the double the season he returned. We lost the league the year we suspended him.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He made a couple of good saves, no doubt his howler will be shown for a while but on the whole he didnt do too much wrong.

I still think overall  he's a better keeper than Pickford. Im not a ingurland fan so im not arsed who plays tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly at fault for the first one as well.
I know youâ€™re not the only one on here whoâ€™s not and England fan, but I respect your opinion as being honest.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I agree they canâ€™t stab an innocent member of the public if they are behind bars.
Carrying a knife warning
Second offence six months 
Threatening someone with it 12 months.
Actually using it 5yrs.
Killing someone life.
And make them do the time no half sentence.
I will put a few bob in for all Tashys new prisons.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say you are a bit under the mark there...
I know someone that got 7 years for using a knife in a threatening manner... First offence as well...


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Contribute. We won the double the season he returned. We lost the league the year we suspended him.
		
Click to expand...

Ah sorry. Got confused. You were saying his call to be a numpty cost you?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Possibly at fault for the first one as well.
I know youâ€™re not the only one on here whoâ€™s not and England fan, but I respect your opinion as being honest.
		
Click to expand...

i thought he did well to get down and get a hand too it though ive only seen it once.

Btw im not basing my opinion on the keepers over the last few weeks, its over the last 2 seasons


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I'd say you are a bit under the mark there...
I know someone that got 7 years for using a knife in a threatening manner... First offence as well...
		
Click to expand...

Maximum of four years for threatening with a knife. Youâ€™re not giving the full picture.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			The â€œvictimâ€ lied about what he said in a criminal court. The club spoke to the league about what to do and went above and beyond what they were lead to believe would happen to Cantona. He then received a longer ban than anyone could have expected. What he did was wrong, but he was made an example of because we were the best team at the time.
		
Click to expand...

I remember at the time though people were being banned for life from every ground in the country for violent conduct!
A guy I worked with got one he was an absolute plank.  
Cantona  got a lengthy ban but not as long as some fans.
Perjury in court is serious but thatâ€™s after the fact, but no matter what he said you canâ€™t Kung fu kick someone.
These dickheads deserve all they get but it will be tame as usual.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I remember at the time though people were being banned for life from every ground in the country for violent conduct!
A guy I worked with got one he was an absolute plank.
Cantona  got a lengthy ban but not as long as some fans.
Perjury in court is serious but thatâ€™s after the fact, but no matter what he said you canâ€™t Kung fu kick someone.
These dickheads deserve all they get but it will be tame as usual.
		
Click to expand...

until society changes and the attitudes of these gammons, incidents like todays will increase.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I very much doubt another working mans club would want anything to do with him, and if they did I doubt it would boost them so much compared to football

Landlord to a working mans club or footballer they arenâ€™t remotely comparable

If I did this Iâ€™d expect to be sacked and my replacement would be starting their years training as soon as possible .. find another eric at the time..
		
Click to expand...

Wasnâ€™t comparing the two just the money!
If he makes them money?!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2019)

Interesting afternoon watching the footie. Had the Villa game on at lunchtime so missed the Liverpool win. Terrible to see a guy get on the pitch and attack Grealish like that but what great karma to see him get the winner. It does beg the argument how much worse it could have been with a knife or other weapon. Another under par performance for me by Chelsea and a good win for Arsenal despite Jon Moss's efforts. The top 6 battle going to the wire but not convinced Chelsea will be there


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i thought he did well to get down and get a hand too it though ive only seen it once.

Btw im not basing my opinion on the keepers over the last few weeks, its over the last 2 seasons
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t be over the last 2 seasons mate, 
Heatonâ€™s only made 15 PL appearances in total (including today) due to injury, 2016/17 he had a great season.
Itâ€™s probably his bad luck with injuries thatâ€™s helped Pickford, and with Heaton now 32 he may not have many opportunities left.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Canâ€™t be over the last 2 seasons mate,
Heatonâ€™s only made 15 PL appearances in total (including today) due to injury, 2016/17 he had a great season.
Itâ€™s probably his bad luck with injuries thatâ€™s helped Pickford, and with Heaton now 32 he may not have many opportunities left.
		
Click to expand...

sorry your right Pope was their cat last season, he had a very good season iirc.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			sorry your right Pope was their cat last season, he had a very good season iirc.
		
Click to expand...

He had a great season and Burnley got 7th, unfortunately he did his shoulder against Aberdeen in the Europa League and is now 3rd choice, possibly see him or Heaton leaving in the summer.


----------



## paddyc (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 26757

Click to expand...

WHAT A COCK!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

paddyc said:



			WHAT A COCK!
		
Click to expand...

Today at The Emirates apparently.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Maximum of four years for threatening with a knife. Youâ€™re not giving the full picture.
		
Click to expand...

I'll let the person know they served longer than they should have...


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I'll let the person know they served longer than they should have...
		
Click to expand...

You should. Theyâ€™ll have cause to appeal. Who was their solicitor? A potato?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 26757

Click to expand...

That takes the half'n'half scarves to another level.


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			That takes the half'n'half scarves to another level.
		
Click to expand...

Certainty in life. I will never ever ever buy a half n half.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			That takes the half'n'half scarves to another level.
		
Click to expand...

You have to wonder why and who, got to be a tourist!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			Certainty in life. I will never ever ever buy a half n half.
		
Click to expand...

Stu would, he said so on here.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

Piece said:



			Certainty in life. I will never ever ever buy a half n half.
		
Click to expand...

I've never owned a scarf.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You have to wonder why and who, got to be a tourist! 

Click to expand...

Kids and nonces


----------



## Piece (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You have to wonder why and who, got to be a tourist! 

Click to expand...

Most Iâ€™ve seen appear out of large black bin bags. â€œGit yer soooovineeeeeeer scarves ere!â€


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Stu would, he said so on here. 

Click to expand...

 ðŸ›ŽðŸ”š  ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2019)

Thought this was an interesting stat showing the teams who have improved , stood still or regressed.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ›ŽðŸ”š  ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2019)

Only one table that matters


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 26758


Thought this was an interesting stat showing the teams who have improved , stood still or regressed.
		
Click to expand...

Pointless stats to be honest.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 10, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Pointless stats to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't disagree more.. Shows teams that have improved like us Arsenal, a lot of fans moaning on other forums Emery isn't doing anything to improve us, yet this stay table alone shows improvement in week one.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Couldn't disagree more.. Shows teams that have improved like us Arsenal, a lot of fans moaning on other forums Emery isn't doing anything to improve us, yet this stay table alone shows improvement in week one.
		
Click to expand...

Largely Wengers players and the team would have been up there completing this year at the top end of the table anyway.

It might be worth looking at table in 5 years and then will be able to draw meaningful conclusions, not only after 9 months.

This works both ways of course Emery might argue that he is doing the best he can with the players he inherited!

FWIW I like Emery a lot and he is playing the Wenger way, so far so good.ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Couldn't disagree more.. Shows teams that have improved like us Arsenal, a lot of fans moaning on other forums Emery isn't doing anything to improve us, yet this stay table alone shows improvement in week one.
		
Click to expand...

Depends how you measure â€œimprovementâ€ I think others mean the only table that matters is the final one.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Depends how you measure â€œimprovementâ€ I think others mean the only table that matters is the final one.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with that at all, but it for some is good to see a measure in bitesize chunks. Personally I like it others don't each to their own.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Couldn't disagree more.. Shows teams that have improved like us Arsenal, a lot of fans moaning on other forums Emery isn't doing anything to improve us, yet this stay table alone shows improvement in week one.
		
Click to expand...

I think it shows how well spurs are doing imo, Ive always said to stay still in the premier league you need to invest at least 20-40 million in the summer as everyone around you strengthens , spurs spent nothing and lost dembele making them technically worse than last year yet have achieved the same


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Depends how you measure â€œimprovementâ€ I think others mean the only table that matters is the final one.
		
Click to expand...

Its all down to interperation.

Some will only use the final league position to measure improvement, yer know the old "table never lies" brigade. 

I think that table that LP has posted shows how much teams have improved on a points basis. 

Spurs havent invested in new players yet they've not regressed. Match going fans may see an improvement in the play that the table doesnt show.

Arsenal have increased points and dont seem to be playing any worse than some of the hidings/Performances they took under Wenger. 

Everton look a different side under Silva than Allardyce, id have guessed Silvas stats were better.


We've improved points wise but more importantly we're not conceding goals left right and centre, style has changed slightly but we're more solid than we have been in recent seasons. 

Some have previously questioned whether Klopp has improved us because we finished on less points than years before etc.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Its all down to interperation.

Some will only use the final league position to measure improvement, yer know the old "table never lies" brigade.

I think that table that LP has posted shows how much teams have improved on a points basis.

Spurs havent invested in new players yet they've not regressed. Match going fans may see an improvement in the play that the table doesnt show.

Arsenal have increased points and dont seem to be playing any worse than some of the hidings/Performances they took under Wenger.

Everton look a different side under Silva than Allardyce, id have guessed Silvas stats were better.


We've improved points wise but more importantly we're not conceding goals left right and centre, style has changed slightly but we're more solid than we have been in recent seasons.

Some have previously questioned whether Klopp has improved us because we finished on less points than years before etc.
		
Click to expand...

I like the table, but like you say itâ€™s down to interperation.

No shock Homer dismissed it,

Iâ€™m surprised with Silva tbh, it was only a few weeks ago on here we had people showing he was behind Allardyce points wise at that time, forgetting the fact weâ€™ve conceded less and the football being played is better.

I could see us having more points but being lower in the table come the end of the season and Iâ€™m sure the usual suspects would find an angle to that.

I donâ€™t think Chelsea fans will care it shows they have improved.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 10, 2019)

Improvement on a points basis assumes every other team is exactly the same, which is nonsense. That table proves nothing except to make Liverpool fans feel better.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

Unfortunately football is all about points, playing good football isnt a necessity.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Improvement on a points basis assumes every other team is exactly the same, which is nonsense. That table proves nothing except to make Liverpool fans feel better.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Unfortunately football is all about points, playing good football isnt a necessity.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was about Trophies?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I thought it was about Trophies? 

Click to expand...

Trophies are just for managers ego's ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 26758


Thought this was an interesting stat showing the teams who have improved , stood still or regressed.
		
Click to expand...

So Hodgeson as improved Palace more than Klopp as improved Liverpool?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2019)

Disappointing result for us yesterday especially not scoring against an Arsenal team that canâ€™t defend.
Fair play to them adds to a very exciting run in.
Results around us also helpful.
Neck and neck at the top and looking at the remaining fixtures you would favour Liverpool.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No shock Homer dismissed it,

Click to expand...

Aside from it being irrelevant to my side hence the n/a I don't see what it proves. For me, its about progress (or lack of it in Fulham's case) and current league position. Tables like this make no difference to staying up, CL qualification or relegation and ultimately that is all the fans care about.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 11, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Disappointing result for us yesterday especially not scoring against an Arsenal team that canâ€™t defend.
Fair play to them adds to a very exciting run in.
Results around us also helpful.
Neck and neck at the top and looking at the remaining fixtures you would favour Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Hypothetically, if City and Liverpool are the only two realistically that are going to win the title, they both have tough games to play. But I think they both have banana skin games to play. city v palace and Liverpool v Southampton.

Got to say am enjoying the top six battle at the moment.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Hypothetically, if City and Liverpool are the only two realistically that are going to win the title, they both have tough games to play. But I think they both have banana skin games to play. city v palace and Liverpool v Southampton.

Got to say am enjoying the top six battle at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I think City and Liverpool will be unbeaten at home,so imo it will be the away results that decide.
As you say it will be enjoyable to watch


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 11, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Disappointing result for us yesterday especially not scoring against an Arsenal team that canâ€™t defend.
Fair play to them adds to a very exciting run in.
Results around us also helpful.
Neck and neck at the top and looking at the remaining fixtures you would favour Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Favour Liverpool for top 4 you mean?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 11, 2019)

I do love twitter 

â€œWhat a waste of a punch from that Birmingham fan....with John Terry only about 50 yards awayâ€


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2019)

Well I thought it was an interesting stat looking at the way teams are performing comparing this time last season to now - for me when you look at the bare stats itâ€™s not far from what we are seeing anyway, some teams have made improvements this season and itâ€™s showing in Regards the amount of points they are getting - some made changes and itâ€™s worked , some arenâ€™t really improving from those changes and some have gone backwards. Itâ€™s a good pointer and for me I expect the fans of those teams feelings will reflect the stat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I thought it was an interesting stat looking at the way teams are performing comparing this time last season to now - for me when you look at the bare stats itâ€™s not far from what we are seeing anyway, some teams have made improvements this season and itâ€™s showing in Regards the amount of points they are getting - some made changes and itâ€™s worked , some arenâ€™t really improving from those changes and some have gone backwards. Itâ€™s a good pointer and for me I expect the fans of those teams feelings will reflect the stat
		
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying but surely the figures for the likes of United will be skewed given the start under Mourinho and resurgence under OGS. For me though the league table is the true barometer and fans feelings will be based far more on their current form and league position now than on how it looked last season. For example Huddersfield were doing nicely last year but ask their fans about their feeling now and it would be a different story and doesn't need your table to reflect the state they are in. Everton are no different to the points they had last season but would their fans feel they've moved forward?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I thought it was an interesting stat looking at the way teams are performing comparing this time last season to now - for me when you look at the bare stats itâ€™s not far from what we are seeing anyway, some teams have made improvements this season and itâ€™s showing in Regards the amount of points they are getting - some made changes and itâ€™s worked , some arenâ€™t really improving from those changes and some have gone backwards. Itâ€™s a good pointer and for me I expect the fans of those teams feelings will reflect the stat
		
Click to expand...

It is devoid of context though. Spurs for example are shown as having the same points as we had at this stage last season - but now we still have the top two teams away from home to come, whereas last season that wasn't the case. So contextually we are doing worse. Because we had the same points but over less difficult fixtures.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 11, 2019)

[QUOTE="HomerJSimpson, post: 1969706, member: 489"Everton are no different to the points they had last season but would their fans feel they've moved forward?[/QUOTE]

When you compare us to the Allardyce version then hell yes . 

These stats are a bit like possesion stats, interesting but don't tell the full story. Treat them like that but no more.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			[QUOTE="HomerJSimpson, post: 1969706, member: 489"Everton are no different to the points they had last season but would their fans feel they've moved forward?
		
Click to expand...

When you compare us to the Allardyce version then hell yes .

These stats are a bit like possesion stats, interesting but don't tell the full story. Treat them like that but no more.[/QUOTE]
Which is my case in point. You're happier with the football played, but not necessarily the results but you're no better or worse off but feel like it's been a better season because of the style you've played. As you say, it doesn't really tell the full story.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get what you're saying but surely the figures for the likes of United will be skewed given the start under Mourinho and resurgence under OGS. For me though the league table is the true barometer and fans feelings will be based far more on their current form and league position now than on how it looked last season. For example Huddersfield were doing nicely last year but ask their fans about their feeling now and it would be a different story and doesn't need your table to reflect the state they are in. Everton are no different to the points they had last season but would their fans feel they've moved forward?
		
Click to expand...

But you dismissed the table out of hand without any context in your first reply, isnâ€™t that exactly the same of what you claimed the table does.

As Lord T says, itâ€™s a snapshot and most teams can use it both positively or negatively, itâ€™s something to discuss or ignore, nobody made you respond.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I thought it was an interesting stat looking at the way teams are performing comparing this time last season to now - for me when you look at the bare stats itâ€™s not far from what we are seeing anyway, some teams have made improvements this season and itâ€™s showing in Regards the amount of points they are getting - some made changes and itâ€™s worked , some arenâ€™t really improving from those changes and some have gone backwards. Itâ€™s a good pointer and for me I expect the fans of those teams feelings will reflect the stat
		
Click to expand...


Don't worry about the knockers Phil, its the best thing you have ever posted. ... Who'd have thunk it? West Ham the most improved Club!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2019)

14 weeks for the plank that gave Grealish a rabbit punch.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well I thought it was an interesting stat looking at the way teams are performing comparing this time last season to now - for me when you look at the bare stats itâ€™s not far from what we are seeing anyway, some teams have made improvements this season and itâ€™s showing in Regards the amount of points they are getting - some made changes and itâ€™s worked , some arenâ€™t really improving from those changes and some have gone backwards. Itâ€™s a good pointer and for me I expect the fans of those teams feelings will reflect the stat
		
Click to expand...

Got to say that re City it does confirm what I have thought that we haven't been as good as last year. Having said that I would of been gobsmacked if we had. We just haven't been anywhere near as good. Is that down to not getting players in positions we need, injuries, or teams have played well and deserved the points. Think its all three without he late reply sing more of a factor.


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			14 weeks for the plank that gave Grealish a rabbit punch.
		
Click to expand...

It's pathetic, I'd have given him 5 years ................................. that may make others think twice!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			It's pathetic, I'd have given him 5 years ................................. that may make others think twice!
		
Click to expand...

See now 14 weeks may not seem long but itâ€™s still a prison sentence . He will still (most likely) get sacked, have to rearrange a lot of his life and find it hard to get another job for a while

I think any prison sentence small or not will make people think twice


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			See now 14 weeks may not seem long but itâ€™s still a prison sentence . He will still (most likely) get sacked, have to rearrange a lot of his life and find it hard to get another job for a while

I think any prison sentence small or not will make people think twice
		
Click to expand...

But heâ€™ll barely do 6-7 weeks, heâ€™ll just about finish induction, wonâ€™t get shipped from either the Green or Hewell which are his local allocation jails, even though theyâ€™re Cat B, so he canâ€™t stay there longer than 6 weeks then straight out on a tag.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2019)

The maximum sentence for the offence was 6 months so 14 weeks is about right - all talk of years in prison is a bit ridiculous for someone swinging a punch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2019)

Zidane back to Real. 
Crazy.
Letâ€™s see how good he is now.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The maximum sentence for the offence was 6 months so 14 weeks is about right - all talk of years in prison is a bit ridiculous for someone swinging a punch.
		
Click to expand...

But what of his past history, if he had multiple previous offences of a similar nature, being violence in any form, the Mags can sentence up to 12mths, anything greater would have to be referred to Crown, which was never going to happen.

I think with the intent, and the nature of the intent, as in running  onto the pitch, coupled with the actual assault, 12 months would have sent a bigger a cleare message out.

There may well be a â€˜basic maximumâ€™ footprint for various forms of assault, but there are many criteriaâ€™s that can increase that quota, and substantially.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2019)

Fish said:



			But what of his past history, if he had multiple previous offences of a similar nature, being violence in any form, the Mags can sentence up to 12mths, anything greater would have to be referred to Crown, which was never going to happen.

I think with the intent, and the nature of the intent, as in running into to the pitch, coupled with the actual assault, 12 months would have sent a bigger a cleare message out.

There may well be a â€˜basic maximumâ€™ footprint for various forms of assault, but there are many criteriaâ€™s that can increase that quota, and substantially.
		
Click to expand...

There was no previous incidents or offences or issues of violence- it was stated by many it was out of character for him. 

The punishment fits the crime committed by him and it will go beyond the 14 weeks - he will no doubt lose his job and will struggle for future employment for a while.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2019)

Fish said:



			But what of his past history, if he had multiple previous offences of a similar nature, being violence in any form, the Mags can sentence up to 12mths, anything greater would have to be referred to Crown, which was never going to happen.

I think with the intent, and the nature of the intent, as in running  onto the pitch, coupled with the actual assault, 12 months would have sent a bigger a cleare message out.

There may well be a â€˜basic maximumâ€™ footprint for various forms of assault, but there are many criteriaâ€™s that can increase that quota, and substantially.
		
Click to expand...

By the same token Robin. What if it was his first offence and he did lots of charity work and hand one stupid moment? 

I belive a custodial sentence was right, but even if it just 6 weeks the uoheavel will cause him and others to think twice (hopefully).


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			By the same token Robin. What if it was his first offence and he did lots of charity work and hand one stupid moment?

I belive a custodial sentence was right, but even if it just 6 weeks the uoheavel will cause him and others to think twice (hopefully).
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I was just making the point that without knowing his history, if any, thereâ€™s not a maximum per se. 

Many factors will determine the actual sentence, and being out of character, full time work, young family etc can all help to reduce a sentence, along with a quick guilty plea and showing of remorse. 

Iâ€™ve read a lot of books, I know about these things


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Zidane back to Real.
Crazy.
Letâ€™s see how good he is now.
		
Click to expand...

Well thatâ€™s one out of the Chelsea running when that day comes calling for Sarri.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2019)

So Zidane has gone back to Madrid - I wonder if he made the choice after seeing how well OGS was doing and thinking he was no longer in with a chance of getting the Manc Job


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Zidane has gone back to Madrid - I wonder if he made the choice after seeing how well OGS was doing and thinking he was no longer in with a chance of getting the Manc Job
		
Click to expand...

Or the Pep to Juve rumours.....

Canâ€™t see him making much of a difference. I think Ronaldo was the bigger loss in the summer.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Zidane has gone back to Madrid - I wonder if he made the choice after seeing how well OGS was doing and thinking he was no longer in with a chance of getting the Manc Job
		
Click to expand...

I think Ole has just been lucky, I donâ€™t think any of the results are down specifically to him as a trainer/manager/tactician, heâ€™s simply took the shackles off and they reacted, and just like a dying fish, which bursts into energy for a while then suddenly dies, I think that will happen to Utd, fizz & burn


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2019)

Fish said:



			I think Ole has just been lucky, I donâ€™t think any of the results are down specifically to him as a trainer/manager/tactician, heâ€™s simply took the shackles off and they reacted, and just like a dying fish, which bursts into energy for a while then suddenly dies, I think that will happen to Utd, fizz & burn 

Click to expand...

Ooh, I'm not sure about that, I certainly hope you're wrong.
Where do you think United will finish this season?
I'm thinking 3rd ................. or is that hoping, no, it's definitely thinking!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			Ooh, I'm not sure about that, I certainly hope you're wrong.
Where do you think United will finish this season?
I'm thinking 3rd ................. or is that hoping, no, it's definitely thinking!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I agree with Fish. 
The players just werenâ€™t playing for Jose. 
Ole came in & seems like a nice guy so the players probably just felt like a weight had been lifted. 

See how he goes next season under pressure.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 11, 2019)

Fish said:



			Well thatâ€™s one out of the Chelsea running when that day comes calling for Sarri.
		
Click to expand...

Good news is, that means Jose is still available...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2019)

Surprised at Zidane back to Real and not sure what he's going to do to change a dressing room in turmoil. Doubt he'll have the OGS effect.

Thought the sentence was fair for the idiot on the pitch at Birmingham. He'll probably lose his job, struggle to be re-employed especially as he'll be known locally and so thats going to have a huge impact on his family too. I wonder if that sets a precedent for the idiot at Arsenal


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			Ooh, I'm not sure about that, I certainly hope you're wrong.
Where do you think United will finish this season?
I'm thinking 3rd ................. or is that hoping, no, it's definitely thinking!
		
Click to expand...

Will depend on how they do against Wolves (twice), then Watford, those next 3 matches to see their reaction to the first loss will be an acid test for, especially if they go out of the cup! 

Things can be great when on a roll, I donâ€™t think weâ€™ve seen him actually manage anything yet, where he needs to adapt or change tactics mid-game, yes youâ€™re capable of 3rd, other results above will dictate that though, 4th is a better prediction but I think youâ€™ll just fall short in 5th as other react to their recent shortcomings. 

How we progress in Europe can be pivotal if we believe we can win it, that might allow us [wrongly] to ease up on the league and go all out for the cup.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 11, 2019)

Fish said:



			I agree, I was just making the point that without knowing his history, if any, thereâ€™s not a maximum per se.

Many factors will determine the actual sentence, and being out of character, full time work, young family etc can all help to reduce a sentence, along with a quick guilty plea and showing of remorse.

Iâ€™ve read a lot of books, I know about these things 

Click to expand...

Could the player sue him for attacking him?
Heâ€™s had to pay Â£100 comps to him.


----------



## IainP (Mar 11, 2019)

With Zidane returning where will Bale go to?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2019)

IainP said:



			With Zidane returning where will Bale go to?
		
Click to expand...

With his current weekly salary I'm not sure who can afford him. Will he (and his agent) really be prepared to drop massively in wages


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2019)

IainP said:



			With Zidane returning where will Bale go to?
		
Click to expand...

Why would he go?


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2019)

IainP said:



			With Zidane returning where will Bale go to?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not to United.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Could the player sue him for attacking him?
Heâ€™s had to pay Â£100 comps to him.
		
Click to expand...

If heâ€™s paid comp to Jack, then thatâ€™s his comp, I donâ€™t think he could, or would want/need to take out a civil case, itâ€™s done, donâ€™t drag it out, move on a put it behind all concerned.


----------



## IainP (Mar 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why would he go?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair was just journo talk (although a Spanish one). Was saying they didn't have a great relationship and Z wanted him gone but president wouldn't back him- a contributing factor for him leaving.
2+2=5 .... Z returning will greater power now to sort Bale and others (Ramos)


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			Hopefully not to United.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think he would improve the team?
I would have him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2019)

IainP said:



			With Zidane returning where will Bale go to?
		
Click to expand...

Would take him in a flash - still an outstanding player but the wages are the issue. I can see some sort of swap with Neymar at PSG


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2019)

IainP said:



			To be fair was just journo talk (although a Spanish one). Was saying they didn't have a great relationship and Z wanted him gone but president wouldn't back him- a contributing factor for him leaving.
2+2=5 .... Z returning will greater power now to sort Bale and others (Ramos)
		
Click to expand...

Thought Zidane was a fan of Bales.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would take him in a flash - still an outstanding player but the wages are the issue. I can see some sort of swap with Neymar at PSG
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t see that happening. 
Would be a very complicated deal.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

Fish said:



			If heâ€™s paid comp to Jack, then thatâ€™s his comp, I donâ€™t think he could, or would want/need to take out a civil case, itâ€™s done, donâ€™t drag it out, move on a put it behind all concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you really want to make a point to these morons ,I think the player should to teach him a lesson he wonâ€™t forget. 
And anybody in future. I think heâ€™s got off lightly really.
The PFA have been very quiet or have I missed their statement on this incident.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 12, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Well if you really want to make a point to these morons ,I think the player should to teach him a lesson he wonâ€™t forget.
And anybody in future. I think heâ€™s got off lightly really.
The PFA have been very quiet or have I missed their statement on this incident.
		
Click to expand...

Sue him for what?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Well if you really want to make a point to these morons ,I think the player should to teach him a lesson he wonâ€™t forget.
And anybody in future. I think heâ€™s got off lightly really.
The PFA have been very quiet or have I missed their statement on this incident.
		
Click to expand...

Got off lightly? He's spending 14 weeks in prison for one punch. Lots of people go out on a Saturday night and knock seven bells out of each other and never see prison at all.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Got off lightly? He's spending 14 weeks in prison for one punch. Lots of people go out on a Saturday night and knock seven bells out of each other and never see prison at all.
		
Click to expand...

There's a couple of pieces on social media where people in emergency services are attacked on a daily basis, most perps don't end up in court, and none have ended up in court within 24 hours.

That aside, is 7 weeks inside a deterrent to stop another knuckle dragger doing it. No.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			There's a couple of pieces on social media where people in emergency services are attacked on a daily basis, most perps don't end up in court, and none have ended up in court within 24 hours.

That aside, is 7 weeks inside a deterrent to stop another knuckle dragger doing it. No.
		
Click to expand...

Well personally I wouldn't want to spend even one week in prison, but then I don't go around punching people either. A deterrent for one person might not necessarily work for another. A career-criminal who's been inside would probably find 14 weeks a doddle, whereas someone who's never offended wouldn't.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Sue him for what?
		
Click to expand...

Assault.
As he canâ€™t sue him for being a shithouse and hitting him from behind.
I know itâ€™s not going to happen but maybe it needs to to stop it in the future.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Got off lightly? He's spending 14 weeks in prison for one punch. Lots of people go out on a Saturday night and knock seven bells out of each other and never see prison at all.
		
Click to expand...

There not stupid enough to do it in front of sky cameras.
Sneaky from behind nothing worse .

If he had connected properly , how many people are in jail for a lot longer for one punch?
Just Google â€œone punch landed in jailâ€ you will see he is lucky he never hurt Grelish or he would be doing a lot longer.

He will do six if that.
If you want to stop this I donâ€™t think thatâ€™s strong enough deterant.
Some do I donâ€™t!


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



*Do you not think he would improve the team?*
I would have him
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but at what cost?
His wages would be massive and he's getting a bit injury prone these days.
Maybe I'd entertain a straight swap with Alexis Sanchez, who we desperately need to offload.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 12, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			There not stupid enough to do it in front of sky cameras.
Sneaky from behind nothing worse .

If he had connected properly , how many people are in jail for a lot longer for one punch?
Just Google â€œone punch landed in jailâ€ you will see he is lucky he never hurt Grelish or he would be doing a lot longer.

He will do six if that.
If you want to stop this I donâ€™t think thatâ€™s strong enough detergent.
Some do I donâ€™t!
		
Click to expand...

Problem is that there doesn't seem to be anything that's a deterrent. 

At the extreme level we continued to have murders committed even when there was a death penalty. 

This revolting mindless individual will quite possibly suffer very little.

Back out in a few weeks and bigging himself up to his equally moronic mates.

As for losing his job; he's a "pub worker" in Rubery. What do you think are the standards required for that?

I wish I could offer a  solution but this is  a bigger problem than some idiot getting onto a football pitch.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Problem is that there doesn't seem to be anything that's a deterrent.

At the extreme level we continued to have murders committed even when there was a death penalty.

This revolting mindless individual will quite possibly suffer very little.

Back out in a few weeks and bigging himself up to his equally moronic mates.

As for losing his job; he's a "pub worker" in Rubery. What do you think are the standards required for that?

I wish I could offer a  solution but this is  a bigger problem than some idiot getting onto a football pitch.
		
Click to expand...

In no way am I condoning this moronâ€™s behaviour, but I also think people are over-reacting, 3 small, worrying, incidents by idiots out of thousands and thousands of law abiding football fans that went to matches up and down the Country over the same period.
Weâ€™re not back to the 80â€™s all of a sudden!

You got Vinny Jones saying the PL should pay for properly trained Security Guards at every ground who can search and know how to control crowds! 

If a determined moron is going to get on the pitch he will find a way, no matter how many â€œtrainedâ€ security guards you have.

Didnâ€™t West Ham use so called qualified security personnel recently, who apparently were causing more trouble and being accussed of being up for the trouble.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good on City.
Manchester City launch child sexual abuse victim payment scheme http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47532719


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Good on City.
Manchester City launch child sexual abuse victim payment scheme http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47532719

Click to expand...

They can't correct what happened in the past but they can do right by those affected. An honourable decision that means people do not have to go through more court time, have this dragged on for years and years.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They can't correct what happened in the past but they can do right by those affected. An honourable decision that means people do not have to go through more court time, have this dragged on for years and years.
		
Click to expand...

And no NDA's involved so if people accept compensation they can still speak out about what happened to them.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			In no way am I condoning this moronâ€™s behaviour, but I also think people are over-reacting, 3 small, worrying, incidents by idiots out of thousands and thousands of law abiding football fans that went to matches up and down the Country over the same period.
Weâ€™re not back to the 80â€™s all of a sudden!

You got Vinny Jones saying the PL should pay for properly trained Security Guards at every ground who can search and know how to control crowds! 

If a determined moron is going to get on the pitch he will find a way, no matter how many â€œtrainedâ€ security guards you have.

Didnâ€™t West Ham use so called qualified security personnel recently, who apparently were causing more trouble and being accussed of being up for the trouble.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that  a determined idiot is hard to stop,  particularly in modern stadia. 

When the  three new stands were built at St Andrews in the mid nineties emphasis was, understably, placed upon spectator safety. 

This obviously meant  no fencing and,  unlike the  old stands no real difference in the level between the bottom of the stand and the surrounding track. 

Resulting in the stands being very easy to  evacuate in the event of an emergency. 

The corollary is that it is correspondingly difficult for the Club and the authorities to "police" that access.

It will always be heavily reliant upon spectators being responsible and not abusing what is ultimately designed for their safety. 

Sadly this  weekend showed that there remains certain moronic individuals who will abuse the situation.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 12, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Assault.
As he canâ€™t sue him for being a shithouse and hitting him from behind.
I know itâ€™s not going to happen but maybe it needs to to stop it in the future.
		
Click to expand...

He canâ€™t sue him for assault. Heâ€™s been awarded compensation for that. Please, try again. What can he sue him for?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I agree that  a determined idiot is hard to stop,  particularly in modern stadia.

When the  three new stands were built at St Andrews in the mid nineties emphasis was, understably, placed upon spectator safety.

This obviously meant  no fencing and,  unlike the  old stands no real difference in the level between the bottom of the stand and the surrounding track.

Resulting in the stands being very easy to  evacuate in the event of an emergency.

The corollary is that is correspondingly difficult for the Club and the authorities to "police" that access.

It will always be heavily reliant upon spectators being responsible and not abusing what is ultimately designed for their safety.

Sadly this  weekend showed that there remains certain moronic individuals who will abuse the situation.
		
Click to expand...

The safety is paramount. I agree.
But this guy was in court the next day, whenâ€™s the last time that happened?
Normally that takes weeks.
They knew this was high profile and would be all over the news so had a perfect opportunity to set down a harsh sentance but didnâ€™t.
Why have maximum sentences if they are never used.
If a player gets badly injured they might do something but why wait for that.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			He canâ€™t sue him for assault. Heâ€™s been awarded compensation for that. Please, try again. What can he sue him for?
		
Click to expand...

Messing his hair up .
I am sure a good brief will come up with something.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 12, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Messing his hair up .
I am sure a good brief will come up with something.
		
Click to expand...

If he goes on to develop some psychological damage from the assault then he might have a case. Right now, no. Loss of earnings? Nope.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 12, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			There not stupid enough to do it in front of sky cameras.
Sneaky from behind nothing worse .

If he had connected properly , how many people are in jail for a lot longer for one punch?
Just Google â€œone punch landed in jailâ€ you will see he is lucky he never hurt Grelish or he would be doing a lot longer.

He will do six if that.
If you want to stop this I donâ€™t think thatâ€™s strong enough detergent.
Some do I donâ€™t!
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was now illegal for members of the public to go onto a field of play like that, the wafty punch is a side issue.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I thought it was now illegal for members of the public to go onto a field of play like that, the wafty punch is a side issue.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s trespassing apparently so Wonder how the judge split the sentence.
How long for trespassing ,usually not jail for that.
How long for assault.

If a terrorist sees this and thinks (â€œsod killing some of the public ,letâ€™s go for a top footballer that will get some headlinesâ€)
We will all be hearing well they had enough warnings!
Something needs to be done ,but itâ€™s a tough one because of safety


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yes, but at what cost?
His wages would be massive and he's getting a bit injury prone these days.
Maybe I'd entertain a straight swap with Alexis Sanchez, who we desperately need to offload.
		
Click to expand...

Surley his wage demand would have to be realistic of his situation and his injury record.
Good player though wouldnâ€™t mind him at reds.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

Just a question if you have used all your subs and a member of the public attacks a player who has to go off because heâ€™s been hurt.
What would be the outcome.?
Play a man down.
Abandon the game.
The ops lose a man like Ryder Cup injury in the singles.
Can you imagine the compo claim they would be facing if the game was abandoned?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Good on City.
Manchester City launch child sexual abuse victim payment scheme http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47532719

Click to expand...

Read this yesterday and didn't want to mention it myself. Am sure if City didn't have the funds that they have available to them, they may well not have gone down this route or been able to. The fact they have unlimited amounts of brass makes it easier to do the right thing. Having said that, the warning signs were there years before this was brought to light and should of been stopped years earlier. But how often have we said that whether it is Sport, religion, celebrities or politics. Said this before about Clubs and there History. History is not just about the trophies you have won, but trophies you have lost, relegation, disasters, and events like this, events that your not proud of.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 12, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47511123

Seems we are not the only ones talking about Englands No 1 keeper


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47511123

Seems we are not the only ones talking about Englands No 1 keeper
		
Click to expand...

Pretty damning, confirmed what we already knew. Knowing Southgate he will probably keep Pickford in though. Foster is too old, Heaton has been good but possibly not over a long enough time. Butland isn't in the top flight. We really need Butland and Nick Pope to get transfers so they can start competing with Pickford for the shirt.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Itâ€™s trespassing apparently so Wonder how the judge split the sentence.
How long for trespassing ,usually not jail for that.
How long for assault.

If a terrorist sees this and thinks (â€œsod killing some of the public ,letâ€™s go for a top footballer that will get some headlinesâ€)
We will all be hearing well they had enough warnings!
Something needs to be done ,but itâ€™s a tough one because of safety
		
Click to expand...

Why would a terrorist be put off by muggins getting a longer jail term for getting on the pitch and being a prat?


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			If a terrorist sees this and thinks (â€œsod killing some of the public ,letâ€™s go for a top footballer that will get some headlinesâ€)
We will all be hearing well they had enough warnings!
Something needs to be done ,but itâ€™s a tough one because of safety
		
Click to expand...

I'm amazed you get to leave the house, do you do a risk assessment on everything?

Somethings are isolated, you can't stop idiots who are adamant on doing something off the cuff or even planned, just like the knife attacks we had a spate of, they're impossible to predict or protect against.  

He'll probably get a few slaps from some Villains in the jail and when he gets out also, he's no Zulu material and they won't be bothered about helping him.

He might brag about it at first, but personally he's made himself a target and I think he'll go on to regret it....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105516499639386112
Doesnâ€™t sound good for Beardsley.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Why would a terrorist be put off by muggins getting a longer jail term for getting on the pitch and being a prat?
		
Click to expand...

Where did I say a terrorist would be put off.?
I think it will encourage them to go for a high profile target  footballer as itâ€™s so easy to get on the pitch.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

Fish said:



			I'm amazed you get to leave the house, do you do a risk assessment on everything?

Somethings are isolated, you can't stop idiots who are adamant on doing something off the cuff or even planned, just like the knife attacks we had a spate of, they're impossible to predict or protect against.

He'll probably get a few slaps from some Villains in the jail and when he gets out also, he's no Zulu material and they won't be bothered about helping him.

He might brag about it at first, but personally he's made himself a target and I think he'll go on to regret it....
		
Click to expand...

No I donâ€™t but I can see that coming a mile away, time will tell.
Not bothered about that knob.
But if someone with more sinister intentions gets on there with a weapon.?

Just an aside my job was a crane driver and I did have to do a risk assessment on most of the jobs I was doing .
Maybe thatâ€™s why I see it from a different angle to others.
40 yrs and never hurt or killed anyone!
H&S was drummed into me from day one.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Pretty damning*, confirmed what we already knew. Knowing Southgate he will probably keep Pickford in though. Foster is too old, Heaton has been good but possibly not over a long enough time. Butland isn't in the top flight. We really need Butland and Nick Pope to get transfers so they can start competing with Pickford for the shirt.
		
Click to expand...

Did you actually read the report?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you actually read the report? 

Click to expand...

As I see it thatâ€™s just a journalists opinion 
backed up by stats that you could make any case you wanted out of.
Utter tosh, expected shots what does that really mean?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			As I see it thatâ€™s just a journalists opinion
backed up by stats that you could make any case you wanted out of.
Utter tosh, expected shots what does that really mean?
		
Click to expand...

To me the only thing it proved is that we currently have a poor selection of keepers to choose from.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			To me the only thing it proved is that we currently have a poor selection of keepers to choose from.
		
Click to expand...

I would say it says a bit about the defences the top three play behind as well.
Some of those stats are laughable

As far as Pickford goes heâ€™s done nothing to lose the shirt in an England game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2019)

As far as Pickford in an England shirt he's not done a lot wrong so I can't really see why Southgate would want to start changing keepers at the start of a qualifying campaign. Clearly if he takes recent PL form into internationals then Southgate has a decision to make bit not overly impressed by the contenders. Foster is too old and his time has passed and while I think Butland is a decent keeper he's not doing it at the top level at the moment


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Not to everyones taste, but worth a watch.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As far as Pickford in an England shirt he's not done a lot wrong so I can't really see why Southgate would want to start changing keepers at the start of a qualifying campaign. Clearly if he takes recent PL form into internationals then Southgate has a decision to make bit not overly impressed by the contenders. Foster is too old and his time has passed and while I think Butland is a decent keeper he's not doing it at the top level at the moment
		
Click to expand...

With keepers I think the championship is more than acceptable level to make the step to international , very competitive , keepers need to face shots and read the game . They get more of that in championship. Butland i have liked for years. If it wasnâ€™t for his injuryâ€™s I think he would be our number one. 

Pickford reminds me of David James during his â€œcalamityâ€ years. I hope that like James he matures with age and becomes dependable


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			With keepers I think the championship is more than acceptable level to make the step to international , very competitive , keepers need to face shots and read the game . They get more of that in championship. Butland i have liked for years. If it wasnâ€™t for his injuryâ€™s I think he would be our number one.

Pickford reminds me of David James during his â€œcalamityâ€ years. I hope that like James he matures with age and becomes dependable
		
Click to expand...

You make a good point about being busy and reading the game. The only point I'd make against that would be the quality of the strikers in the Championship isn't necessarily as high as some of those Butland could face in the Euro's where they are playing in the top leagues especially if we qualify although Schick of Roma could be dangerous for the Czechs in the qualifying group


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2019)

Bit strange ref waiting for VAR but he has already booked the defender.
What happens if VAR says no pen?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Juventus v Athletico Madrid is a great game.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Juventus v Athletico Madrid is a great game.
		
Click to expand...

this ronaldo kid for Juve looks a decent player


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			this ronaldo kid for Juve looks a decent player 

Click to expand...

Weâ€™ll have to keep an eye on him in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Just seen this on Twitter:

Cristiano Ronaldo has the most  Champions League  

Goals 
Home goals 
Away goals 
Group stage goals 
Knock out stage goals 
Final goals 
Goals from free-kicks 
Goals from penalties 
Headers 
Braces 
Hat-tricks 
Assists


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2019)

embarassing from Chiellini, should get banned for several games for simulation like that


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 12, 2019)

Not watching the game, but juve looking like coming back from the dead again.

It wasnâ€™t that long ago that overturning a 2-0 deficit from the first leg was near impossible, it now seems almost common practise.

Ronaldoâ€™s champions league (and career) stats are mightily impressive, if juve go through and end up winning the whole competition where does that leave the Ronaldo/Messi GOAT debate? As much as I admire Messi, I canâ€™t help think that he has always been in a Barcelona team built to support him, whereas Ronaldo has been incredible wherever he has been.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Not watching the game, but juve looking like coming back from the dead again.

It wasnâ€™t that long ago that overturning a 2-0 deficit from the first leg was near impossible, it now seems almost common practise.

Ronaldoâ€™s champions league (and career) stats are mightily impressive, if juve go through and end up winning the whole competition where does that leave the Ronaldo/Messi GOAT debate? As much as I admire Messi, *I canâ€™t help think that he has always been in a Barcelona team built to support him, whereas Ronaldo has been incredible wherever he has been.*

Click to expand...

Is that not the same for Ronaldo though ?

Went from the best team at the time in England to Madrid where everything went through him on the pitch and he was the main man and team built around him and then he moved to a team which again is one of the best in Europe and full of stars

They are both up there with the best ever - it will all I suspect come down to personal choice because you can roll off their individual and team honours and itâ€™s impossible to separate them. I know which one I would prefer in my team given the choice and thatâ€™s Messi but I know some people would prefer Ronaldo

Edit - what a stupid thing for him to Correa to do , he was going nowhere , Juve should be through now


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Tonight at Carlisle. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105579752189054976


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Not watching the game, but juve looking like coming back from the dead again.

It wasnâ€™t that long ago that overturning a 2-0 deficit from the first leg was near impossible, it now seems almost common practise.

Ronaldoâ€™s champions league (and career) stats are mightily impressive, if juve go through and end up winning the whole competition where does that leave the Ronaldo/Messi GOAT debate? As much as I admire Messi, I canâ€™t help think that he has always been in a Barcelona team built to support him, whereas Ronaldo has been incredible wherever he has been.
		
Click to expand...

Just be happy we get to see them both.


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Tonight at Carlisle. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105579752189054976

Click to expand...


brilliant isnt it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			brilliant isnt it 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s him hiding behind the post then sneaking along.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that not the same for Ronaldo though ?

Went from the best team at the time in England to Madrid where everything went through him on the pitch and he was the main man and team built around him and then he moved to a team which again is one of the best in Europe and full of stars

They are both up there with the best ever - it will all I suspect come down to personal choice because you can roll off their individual and team honours and itâ€™s impossible to separate them. I know which one I would prefer in my team given the choice and thatâ€™s Messi but I know some people would prefer Ronaldo

Edit - what a stupid thing for him to Correa to do , he was going nowhere , Juve should be through now
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think you could ever decide who is better, like you say personal choice. Iâ€™d rather have Ronaldo in my team, but I donâ€™t think anyone could argue against the talents of either


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2019)

seriously Chiellini youre a joke


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just be happy we get to see them both. 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m very glad.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2019)

Another poor performance by Ronaldo in a big game. I knew Lukaku reminded me of someone..... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2019)

The only downside of that Juventus match was Chielliniâ€™s behaviour!

Hope they get Barca in the next round, once Barca qualify.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 12, 2019)

Man City result almost slipping under the radar tonight.

Really glad to see Foden getting game time and taking his chances with good performances. Hope Pep continues to give him opportunities as he could develop into a brilliant player


----------



## Piece (Mar 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The only downside of that Juventus match was Chielliniâ€™s behaviour!

Hope they get Barca in the next round, once Barca qualify.
		
Click to expand...

Loved his double dive!


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			brilliant isnt it 

Click to expand...

Not very sporting though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s him hiding behind the post then sneaking along.

Click to expand...

You'd have thought at some point one of the defenders would have given the keeper a shout. Feel sorry for him although hew should have checked as well. 

Another great comeback from Ronaldo. Building up to be a brilliant set of teams in the QF's. Just need to see how it plays out tonight to complete the line up


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 13, 2019)

Brilliant from Ronaldo. Again. We're going to miss CR7 and Messi when they're gone, don't think we'll quite appreciate how good they are until they're gone.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you actually read the report? 

Click to expand...

The one where it said he had made 7 clear errors, two more than any other keeper in the league? Yeah I did. 

City were unbelievable last night, just walking in goals in a Champion's League last 16 tie. When you see them at their best like that, it honestly makes me wonder how they ever don't win a game. Granted Schalke were poor, but they just took them apart so easily. I do hope they win the Champion's League to be honest, other than the slimmest chance of us winning it of course.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Brilliant from Ronaldo. Again. We're going to miss CR7 and Messi when they're gone, don't think we'll quite appreciate how good they are until they're gone.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a stat that Atletico have been knocked out of every Champs League knock-out game since 13/14 by a team with Ronaldo. (So Real every previous year and now Juve obvs.)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The one where it said he had made 7 clear errors, two more than any other keeper in the league? Yeah I did. 

City were unbelievable last night, just walking in goals in a Champion's League last 16 tie. When you see them at their best like that, it honestly makes me wonder how they ever don't win a game. Granted Schalke were poor, but they just took them apart so easily. I do hope they win the Champion's League to be honest, other than the slimmest chance of us winning it of course. 

Click to expand...

The same report that said he also has the most clean sheets out of the PL keepers and made the most saves out of them!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Saw a stat that Atletico have been knocked out of every Champs League knock-out game since 13/14 by a team with Ronaldo. (So Real every previous year and now Juve obvs.)
		
Click to expand...

Only five hat tricks have been scored against Atletico since Simone took charge there - all by Ronaldo and three of them have been in the last three times heâ€™s played them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The one where it said he had made 7 clear errors, two more than any other keeper in the league? Yeah I did. 

City were unbelievable last night, just walking in goals in a Champion's League last 16 tie. When you see them at their best like that, it honestly makes me wonder how they ever don't win a game. Granted Schalke were poor, but they just took them apart so easily. I do hope they win the Champion's League to be honest, other than the slimmest chance of us winning it of course. 

Click to expand...

From what I saw, that was the best I have seen City this year. Fodens cameo role had me dribbling. Not just his goal, but his dribble and shot with his right foot. He's a left pegger and is working on his right foot.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The same report that said he also has the most clean sheets out of the PL keepers and made the most saves out of them! 

Click to expand...

No it didn't. It said he had more clean sheets than the _English_ PL keepers, most of whom had played far less games. In fact Kepa, Alisson, Lloris, Ederson, Patricio, Dubravka, Schmeichel & Etheridge(!) all have more clean sheets than him. Begovic, Fabianski and Lossl have the same number. Begovic was dropped two months ago for poor performance, and Lossl plays for the bottom club! 

It didn't say he made the most saves either, Foster clearly has 17 more. Seems like it was you who didn't read the report, not me.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			From what I saw, that was the best I have seen City this year. Fodens cameo role had me dribbling. Not just his goal, but his dribble and shot with his right foot. He's a left pegger and is working on his right foot.
		
Click to expand...

It does look like it's not just hype with him. Looks a tidy player, clearly learning from the likes of David Silva. It's hard to say he'll ever become a starter though, with KDB to come back in as well. He's already done better than most young English players do at top clubs anyway. I wouldn't object to him getting an England call-up.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No it didn't. It said he had more clean sheets than the _English_ PL keepers, most of whom had played far less games. In fact Kepa, Alisson, Lloris, Ederson, Patricio, Dubravka, Schmeichel & Etheridge(!) all have more clean sheets than him. Begovic, Fabianski and Lossl have the same number. Begovic was dropped two months ago for poor performance, and Lossl plays for the bottom club! 

It didn't say he made the most saves either, Foster clearly has 17 more. Seems like it was you who didn't read the report, not me.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re being pedantic as we are talking about English keepers, apologies on the most saves, I meant less goals conceded, but thatâ€™s another stat youâ€™ve ignored.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™re being pedantic as we are talking about English keepers, apologies on the most saves, I meant less goals conceded, but thatâ€™s another stat youâ€™ve ignored. 

Click to expand...

Only 2 less conceded than Foster but has faced 18 less shots so hardly says anything really. We can talk stats all day, the way I saw it most of them were much of a muchness other than the daft amount of errors he has made, that's all. I do think you're right though that Southgate will keep him in this time. I just hope long term that someone can take the jersey off of him, because I don't trust him at all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Only 2 less conceded than Foster but has faced 18 less shots so hardly says anything really. We can talk stats all day, the way I saw it most of them were much of a muchness other than the daft amount of errors he has made, that's all. I do think you're right though that Southgate will keep him in this time. I just hope long term that someone can take the jersey off of him, because I don't trust him at all.
		
Click to expand...

And again Iâ€™ve stated a few times, imo, heâ€™s the best of a bad bunch, which is the real disappointment, so longer term Iâ€™d hope it would be someone new as both Foster and Heaton are in their 30â€™s and Pope was possibly a flash in the pan.
I donâ€™t care which Club the England keeper plays for, as an Everton fan Iâ€™m fully aware of Pickfordâ€™s ability or lack of it, I just hope when it comes to the national side all 11 picked perform on the pitch.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			And again Iâ€™ve stated a few times, imo, heâ€™s the best of a bad bunch, which is the real disappointment, so longer term Iâ€™d hope it would be someone new as both Foster and Heaton are in their 30â€™s and *Pope was possibly a flash in the pan.*
I donâ€™t care which Club the England keeper plays for, as an Everton fan Iâ€™m fully aware of Pickfordâ€™s ability or lack of it, I just hope when it comes to the national side all 11 picked perform on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh on Pope!  He was one of the best keepers in the league last season. Then he got an injury and came back to find himself one of three fit keepers. If he can get a move I see no reason why he can't repeat the same form as before. Fingers crossed anyway. And as I said, there's Butland who could easily get a Prem move. Failing that.. the only other real hope for the future is Angus Gunn. Or Dean Henderson??


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Bit harsh on Pope!  He was one of the best keepers in the league last season. Then he got an injury and came back to find himself one of three fit keepers. If he can get a move I see no reason why he can't repeat the same form as before. Fingers crossed anyway. And as I said, there's Butland who could easily get a Prem move. Failing that.. the only other real hope for the future is *Angus Gunn*. Or Dean Henderson??
		
Click to expand...

Suggestions today that with McGregor retiring from international football Scotland might be looking at Gunn as an option for their keeper.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Suggestions today that with McGregor retiring from international football Scotland might be looking at Gunn as an option for their keeper.
		
Click to expand...

I think he'd be silly to go for that, given the lack of strong English keepers ahead of him as we've already highlighted. If he can keep himself in the Southampton he has a decent shot at the England jersey.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Bit harsh on Pope!  He was one of the best keepers in the league last season. Then he got an injury and came back to find himself one of three fit keepers. If he can get a move I see no reason why he can't repeat the same form as before. Fingers crossed anyway. And as I said, there's Butland who could easily get a Prem move. Failing that.. the only other real hope for the future is Angus Gunn. Or Dean Henderson??
		
Click to expand...

Burnley had their best ever season last year, all sorts of rubbish was spoken about that team, Dyche for England, Barnes for England etc etc, none of that talk this season.
Pope did look like he had potential and thatâ€™s why I said possibly.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Burnley had their best ever season last year
		
Click to expand...

I reckon they'd point to the seasons they won the league or the FA Cup as being better.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I reckon they'd point to the seasons they won the league or the FA Cup as being better.
		
Click to expand...

Oh look, another pointless comment, those grown ups actually involved in a discussion are talking about Premier League goalkeepers, please show me when Burnley won the PL and FA Cup and how it relates to current players.

Maybe Gareth should consider Fatty Foulkes in Goal or Dixie Dean up front.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Oh look, another pointless comment, those grown ups actually involved in a discussion are talking about Premier League goalkeepers, please show me when Burnley won the PL and FA Cup and how it relates to current players.

Maybe Gareth should consider Fatty Foulkes in Goal or Dixie Dean up front. 

Click to expand...

"Burnley had their best ever season last year"

Best season ever.

If you don't mean it, don't say it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			"Burnley had their best ever season last year"

Best season ever.

If you don't mean it, don't say it.
		
Click to expand...

OK, Iâ€™ll pm all my posts for you to check.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Really like to see Pep give Foden a real run in the side. Looked pure class last night

No surprise Rice is going to be included by England https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47551783


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2019)

So is that Rice lad any good? Got to be honest I'd never heard of him until the England vs Ireland story broke a few weeks back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So is that Rice lad any good? Got to be honest I'd never heard of him until the England vs Ireland story broke a few weeks back.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly looks heâ€™s a good player and the potential to get a lot better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So is that Rice lad any good? Got to be honest I'd never heard of him until the England vs Ireland story broke a few weeks back.
		
Click to expand...

Seen him on the box a few times and while it's hard to be subjective from the coverage he does look a talent. He's still young and developing but definitely looks a prospect


----------



## pendodave (Mar 13, 2019)

Yep, he's good. Very understated. Has a gift for being in the right place at the right time.
I worry that he's so young and people expect too much. Opposition will work him out and play him differently - how he develops after that will tell us more about him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So is that Rice lad any good? Got to be honest I'd never heard of him until the England vs Ireland story broke a few weeks back.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly looks like what England have been missing for a while. A proper defencive midfielder who reads the game. Dier looked good but he has faded 

Without him we would probably be 16th


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It does look like it's not just hype with him. Looks a tidy player, clearly learning from the likes of David Silva. It's hard to say he'll ever become a starter though, with KDB to come back in as well. He's already done better than most young English players do at top clubs anyway. I wouldn't object to him getting an England call-up.
		
Click to expand...

Am hoping that B Silva, Foden and KDB are the three main midfielders after next year. Am getting worried re KDB injuries though. D Silva is on e


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2019)

Southgate said:
			
		


*England squad*
*Goalkeepers:* Jack Butland (Stoke City), Tom Heaton (Burnley), Jordan Pickford (Everton)

*Defenders:* Trent Alexander-Arnold (Liverpool), Ben Chilwell (Leicester City), Michael Keane (Everton), Harry Maguire (Leicester City), Danny Rose (Tottenham Hotspur), Luke Shaw (Manchester United), John Stones (Manchester City), James Tarkowski (Burnley), Kieran Trippier (Tottenham Hotspur), Kyle Walker (Manchester City)

*Midfielders:* Ross Barkley (Chelsea), Dele Alli (Tottenham Hotspur), Fabian Delph (Manchester City), Eric Dier (Tottenham Hotspur), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Ruben Loftus-Cheek (Chelsea), Declan Rice (West Ham)

*Forwards:* Harry Kane (Tottenham Hotspur), Marcus Rashford (Manchester United), Jadon Sancho (Borussia Dortmund), Raheem Sterling (Manchester City), Callum Wilson (Bournemouth)
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth do we need 3 right backs and 3 left backs? They're not all going to get minutes are they? That seems stupid. In all honesty I'd have expected the two Spurs ones to miss out on current form. 4 left backs if you count Delph!

I took the mick when Rice switched to England but in fairness he looks a good defensive midfield prospect, particularly when his only competition there is Dier. So he deserves his spot. Seems a bit light in midfield generally though with Winks & Lingard injured and Dele only just back from injury, could use the addition of Foden or Ward-Prowse I think.

No Vardy? Did he retire?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why on earth do we need 3 right backs and 3 left backs? They're not all going to get minutes are they? That seems stupid. In all honesty I'd have expected the two Spurs ones to miss out on current form. 4 left backs if you count Delph!

I took the mick when Rice switched to England but in fairness he looks a good defensive midfield prospect, particularly when his only competition there is Dier. So he deserves his spot. Seems a bit light in midfield generally though with Winks & Lingard injured and Dele out, could use the addition of Foden or Ward-Prowse I think.

No Vardy? Did he retire?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he has retired 

Agree rose and tripper are a waste of a place 

Keeper wise I think Pickford is the worse of those 3 and I donâ€™t think Pickford is awful


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

For anyone who says you dont get picked on who you play for, I give you Fabian Delph lol


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			For anyone who says you dont get picked on who you play for, I give you Fabian Delph lol
		
Click to expand...

I do agree. But it shows you how poor the England midfield options are. Poorest they've been in my lifetime anyway. I'd have put Ward-Prowse or Maddison in, as we really lack creativity at the moment. Gareth doesn't seem to care about the standard of football though, he just picks runners and plays on the counter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2019)

We seem very heavy on defenders there. Why take Ali when he is not match fit? A shame he has not taken Maddison, I would have thought he has earned a go.


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



*So is that Rice lad any good?* Got to be honest I'd never heard of him until the England vs Ireland story broke a few weeks back.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think he'll develope into a truly superb player and, if United went in for him, I wouldn't lose any sleep.
I hadn't realised that he spent eight years at Chelsea ........................... ooops!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2019)

I think Rice at the moment is suffering from the next England great hope overhype syndrome that always seems to happen - there is a long list of players who have been given the hype and failed to live up to it 

Is he a decent player ? Yeah he seems ok , nothing outstanding really , plays it nice and tidy and looks comfortable on the ball - itâ€™s how he develops now . He will end up being a decent player but not sure if he will end up a top player in a top team - but City will prob spend Â£40/50mil for him to try and replace Fernandinho. 

Foden does look good at times in his fleeting moment but does he need to leave ? I think he will 

The ones that do look future stars - Sancho , Hudson , Nelson , Rowe and itâ€™s no surprise they are playing week in week out in ( apart from Hudson )


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Rice at the moment is suffering from the next England great hope overhype syndrome that always seems to happen - there is a long list of players who have been given the hype and failed to live up to it

Is he a decent player ? Yeah he seems ok , nothing outstanding really , plays it nice and tidy and looks comfortable on the ball - itâ€™s how he develops now . He will end up being a decent player but not sure if he will end up a top player in a top team - but City will prob spend Â£40/50mil for him to try and replace Fernandinho.

Foden does look good at times in his fleeting moment but does he need to leave ? I think he will

The ones that do look future stars - Sancho , Hudson , Nelson , Rowe and itâ€™s no surprise they are playing week in week out in ( apart from Hudson )
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think he is suffering from it at all, he went under the radar last year and has rightly earned reviews this year. He wonâ€™t ever appear outstanding as he plays a position where you canâ€™t look fantastic . It isnâ€™t in the role. 

He will go far


----------



## Piece (Mar 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Foden does look good at times in his fleeting moment but does he need to leave ? I think he will

The ones that do look future stars - Sancho , Hudson , Nelson , Rowe and itâ€™s no surprise they are playing week in week out in ( apart from Hudson )
		
Click to expand...

I think that Foden is being groomed to take over from Silva if or when he goes back to Spain


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Rice at the moment is suffering from the next England great hope overhype syndrome that always seems to happen - there is a long list of players who have been given the hype and failed to live up to it

Is he a decent player ? Yeah he seems ok , nothing outstanding really , plays it nice and tidy and looks comfortable on the ball - itâ€™s how he develops now . He will end up being a decent player but not sure if he will end up a top player in a top team - but City will prob spend Â£40/50mil for him to try and replace Fernandinho.

Foden does look good at times in his fleeting moment but does he need to leave ? I think he will

The ones that do look future stars - Sancho , Hudson , Nelson , Rowe and itâ€™s no surprise they are playing week in week out in ( apart from Hudson )
		
Click to expand...

Nelson fallen out of favour of late (after a disciplinary issue). Hopefully be back in our squad for next season


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I donâ€™t think he is suffering from it at all, he went under the radar last year and has rightly earned reviews this year. He wonâ€™t ever appear outstanding as he plays a position where you canâ€™t look fantastic . It isnâ€™t in the role.

He will go far
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Not overhyped at all and as you say hard to look good doing simple things properly. Has done well again this season and the only hype has been getting him to commit himself to England and the press pushing that story to the limits. To be honest I'd rather he was hardly noticed and just did the basics. If he can do that and improve as a player and get brought on then why can't he be a mainstay of the England team and a top PL side.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. Not overhyped at all and as you say hard to look good doing simple things properly. Has done well again this season and the only hype has been getting him to commit himself to England and the press pushing that story to the limits. To be honest I'd rather he was hardly noticed and just did the basics. If he can do that and improve as a player and get brought on then why can't he be a mainstay of the England team and a top PL side.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a shame that he wonâ€™t be doing it for us. He will be gone to city or united within 3 years id say.

Heâ€™s a very tidy player whoâ€™s now been adding goals to his game.

Can only get better


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s a shame that he wonâ€™t be doing it for us. He will be gone to city or united within 3 years id say.

Heâ€™s a very tidy player whoâ€™s now been adding goals to his game.

Can only get better
		
Click to expand...

I would hope you can get at least another season out of him but I wouldn't want to see him go to a City or United and then not get game time and stall.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2019)

Great finish. What was the keeper doing but a great turn away from the keeper and a cool finish. Game changer


----------



## Piece (Mar 13, 2019)

That was a superb finish.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 13, 2019)

Mistake by VVD , turned his back instead of cutting that scuffed shot out. 

BM are here for the taking tonight though, look very poor.


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

If you havent seen the Swansea penalty from tonight yet you need to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			If you havent seen the Swansea penalty from tonight yet you need to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105933684845236225


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2019)

Great finish from Mane .
Disappointed to concede to a ball over the top schoolboy defending.


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2019)

Great header


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 13, 2019)

This is the worst BM team Iâ€™ve ever seen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			This is the worst BM team Iâ€™ve ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

A very professional clinical Liverpool team has made them look poor - superb result


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A very professional clinical Liverpool team has made them look poor - superb result
		
Click to expand...

I think theyve been poor. Fair play to Liverpool though, theyve done what was needed. Quarter final draw gonna be fun 

anyone but City or Barca?


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			If you havent seen the Swansea penalty from tonight yet you need to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not quite the same as Messiâ€™s coolly taken paneka.


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Not quite the same as Messiâ€™s cools taken paneka.
		
Click to expand...

i think thats what the phrase chalk and cheese was made for!


----------



## Piece (Mar 13, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			This is the worst BM team Iâ€™ve ever seen.
		
Click to expand...



lucky you didn't see them before Xmas when they were along way behind Dortmund!


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			i think thats what the phrase chalk and cheese was made for!
		
Click to expand...

Bet he would love a third to match ronaldos


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Bet he would love a third to match ronaldos
		
Click to expand...

appreciate them both, no need to compare


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			I think theyve been poor. Fair play to Liverpool though, theyve done what was needed. Quarter final draw gonna be fun 

anyone but City or Barca?
		
Click to expand...

They have been in a great run of form and was worried about getting through but they just didnâ€™t show much threat and we just waited until the gaps appeared. Bayern donâ€™t lose many at home but clearly miss players like Robben , Muller . Have a feeling we will get an English team.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			appreciate them both, no need to compare 

Click to expand...

I do appreciate them both massively, and I think they are both better because the other one is there so they have to keep at that level to argue their case. They are both elite sportsmen who think they are the GOAT so they will be making the comparison themselves. I would guess Messi will be a little disappointed if Ronaldo scores a hat trick and he doesnâ€™t


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 13, 2019)

All you can do is put your chances away when not really playing that well .
Three quality goals.
BM were very poor.
We made them look better by giving the ball away to much.
Bit of a silly booking for Robbo he will be missed.
Great for English footy four in last eight is awesome.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 13, 2019)

Superb Performance from the boys tonight, a tough place to go and dominate. 

Barcelona next ðŸ¤žðŸ»


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2019)

Just in from a mgt mtg at the Club, seen nothing but the scores.
Great to see all 4 teams through and hopefully get 2 through tomorrow night in the Europa League.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 14, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			This is the worst BM team Iâ€™ve ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree! We still had to put put them away tho. 

Thought Fabinho, Milner and Mane were excellent 

We just need to stop being so sloppy in possession if this team is to go on.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just in from a mgt mtg at the Club, seen nothing but the scores.
Great to see all 4 teams through and hopefully get 2 through tomorrow night in the Europa League.
		
Click to expand...


Whatâ€™s a mgt mtg bro?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 14, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Whatâ€™s a mgt mtg bro?
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t it mgt speak for a meeting?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 14, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Totally agree! We still had to put put them away tho.

Thought Fabinho, Milner and Mane were excellent

We just need to stop being so sloppy in possession if this team is to go on.
		
Click to expand...

You need to add a few quality players to the squad AND keep the stars that you already have. 

Thatâ€™s not going to be easy when there are teams with much deeper pockets around.

If you can then Liverpool have a real chance to dominate instead of being a nearly team.

As much as I dislike Klopp ( sorry but his touch line antics wind me up) he is a brilliant coach. Of course it means keeping hold of him too.

100% applies to Spurs too ( except Poch is much more likeable)ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Whatâ€™s a mgt mtg bro?
		
Click to expand...

Management Meeting.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			You need to add a few quality players to the squad AND keep the stars that you already have.

Thatâ€™s not going to be easy when there are teams with much deeper pockets around.

If you can then Liverpool have a real chance to dominate instead of being a nearly team.

As much as I dislike Klopp ( sorry but his touch line antics wind me up) he is a brilliant coach. Of course it means keeping hold of him too.

100% applies to Spurs too ( except Poch is much more likeable)ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Their squad is massive though, where do you think they need to add quality? I can only think that the second string defenders need improving really. Everywhere else they have loads of options. Maybe one more creative midfielder wouldn't go amiss. But I don't think they need a lot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2019)

Brilliant performance and I thought that would be a real test last night. I thought Bayern were poor, especially as the home team and once Liverpool scored it was clear there wasn't a huge amount of fight in them. Great to see the English clubs doing well and the QF draw will be interesting. I imagine there will be an all English clash in there somewhere. Who would Liverpool fans like and who would they still rather avoid. I would suggest Juventus are the ones to avoid and anyone else is beatable


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

4 English clubs in the last 8 of the Champions League. Great to see. Just hope one of them kick on and win it. Would love a City-Juve final.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			4 English clubs in the last 8 of the Champions League. Great to see. Just hope one of them kick on and win it. Would love a City-Juve final.
		
Click to expand...

Would love a City v Liverpool or Manchester derby as the final


----------



## Big_G (Mar 14, 2019)

I thought the Henderson injury did Liverpool a favour last night, was surprised Fabinho didn't start, but think the midfield look better with him included

I think that booking for Robertson may come back to haunt Liverpool, what a muppet, Klopp must be seething


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Their squad is massive though, where do you think they need to add quality? I can only think that the second string defenders need improving really. Everywhere else they have loads of options. Maybe one more creative midfielder wouldn't go amiss. But I don't think they need a lot.
		
Click to expand...

All squads are the same size its the quality I was talking about.

Like Spurs their first 11 is as good as anyone but look at Liverpoolâ€™s bench. Sturridge, Origi,  Mignolet?

Fabinho isnâ€™t all that either, Milner not getting any younger. 

The team is immediately weakened bringing those players into the first 11.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

Fabinho isn't all that? He'd walk into Arsenal's team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			All squads are the same size its the quality I was talking about.

Like Spurs their first 11 is as good as anyone but look at Liverpoolâ€™s bench. Sturridge, Origi,  Mignolet?

Fabinho isnâ€™t all that either, Milner not getting any younger.

The team is immediately weakened bringing those players into the first 11.
		
Click to expand...

Fabinho would walk into most of the Prem teams and suspect even City would take him to replace Fernandinho- he is quality 

18 months ago the likes of Sturridge , Origi and Mignolet were in the starting 11 and we have progressed to the stage where they now sit on the bench - and both Sturridge and Origi have made impacts coming off the bench. 

The club will continue to look to strengthen in the summer - as well as bring in some more youngsters that are impressing , no more standing still or going backwards


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 14, 2019)

We do need someone who can open a defence up when they sit back.
Seen it so often and these days a lot of teams do that.
Thought Kieta was the one but heâ€™s hardly played

Last night we scored first that opened the game up and thatâ€™s were we are good.
If we concede first and they sit back thatâ€™s were we have trouble imo.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			All squads are the same size its the quality I was talking about.

Like Spurs their first 11 is as good as anyone but look at Liverpoolâ€™s bench. Sturridge, Origi,  Mignolet?

Fabinho isnâ€™t all that either, Milner not getting any younger.

The team is immediately weakened bringing those players into the first 11.
		
Click to expand...

There is only one team in the country that that isn't true of, and that's Man City. I also don't think Origi is that bad, given the chance. They brought in Keita to add midfield depth, he just hasn't really worked out. They have Ox to come back as well. Shaqiri has been a good squad addition. By and large it's a similar problem to us though I should think, when the first team is that good, there aren't loads of top players who are going to come and willingly be back-up to them.


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would love a City v Liverpool or Manchester derby as the final
		
Click to expand...

If its a Barca v City final, they'll need to change the football as it will wear out


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			There is only one team in the country that that isn't true of, and that's Man City. I also don't think Origi is that bad, given the chance. They brought in Keita to add midfield depth, he just hasn't really worked out. They have Ox to come back as well. Shaqiri has been a good squad addition. By and large it's a similar problem to us though I should think, when the first team is that good, there aren't loads of top players who are going to come and willingly be back-up to them.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s plenty of space in both teams for TOP players to come into. Fabinho being an example.

I wouldnâ€™t want to sign anyone who doesnâ€™t think they are good enough to go straight in an hold a place down (excluding younger players)


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Thereâ€™s plenty of space in both teams for TOP players to come into. Fabinho being an example.

I wouldnâ€™t want to sign anyone who doesnâ€™t think they are good enough to go straight in an hold a place down (excluding younger players)
		
Click to expand...

Fabinho came in as a starter. I'm talking about strengthening the bench/squad really. If you're a top class right winger, do you move to Liverpool knowing you'll just be second fiddle to Salah? They did quite well with Shaqiri as he was leaving a relegated side, but he wouldn't be good enough as a regular starter anyway. Admittedly they can afford to tempt them with bigger wages than Spurs will do though. Our problem is that we have to sign a top forward who's happy to take 80k a week and sit on the bench watching Kane - not going to happen. Our first team is not what it was though anyway, we need a top midfield player now Dembele is out of the picture, and our full backs have regressed massively.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Fabinho came in as a starter. I'm talking about strengthening the bench/squad really. If you're a top class right winger, do you move to Liverpool knowing you'll just be second fiddle to Salah? They did quite well with Shaqiri as he was leaving a relegated side, but he wouldn't be good enough as a regular starter anyway. Admittedly they can afford to tempt them with bigger wages than Spurs will do though. Our problem is that we have to sign a top forward who's happy to take 80k a week and sit on the bench watching Kane - not going to happen. Our first team is not what it was though anyway, we need a top midfield player now Dembele is out of the picture, and our full backs have regressed massively.
		
Click to expand...

Fabinho came in to add to the squad hence why he hasnâ€™t been a regular starter all season - Klopp will continue to rotate around with the guys in the middle and even more so when Ox is back. I have no doubt that a player who plays in the front three will arrive and someone of quality   Klopp isnâ€™t afraid to keep strengthening the squad to get to the level he wants. If Spurs donâ€™t strengthen then they will continue to fall short and then players like Kane , Ali  , Eriksen will look to move on.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fabinho came in to add to the squad hence why he hasnâ€™t been a regular starter all season - Klopp will continue to rotate around with the guys in the middle and even more so when Ox is back. I have no doubt that a player who plays in the front three will arrive and someone of quality   Klopp isnâ€™t afraid to keep strengthening the squad to get to the level he wants. If Spurs donâ€™t strengthen then they will continue to fall short and then players like Kane , Ali  , Eriksen will look to move on.
		
Click to expand...

Eriksen and Toby will go this summer in my opinion. I just hope we get decent money for them. Kane will stay if Poch stays though, and with Real appointing Zidane, Man Utd hopefully appointing SolskjÃ¦r, that doesn't really leave anywhere for Poch to go at the minute. The sad fact is we're probably not going to have Champion's League next season either, so if we don't get it back the following season, Kane will probably be tempted to leave then.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 14, 2019)

Real Madrid's rebuild has begun. The incredibly talented and versatile Porto defender Eder Militao has agreed to join them in the summer.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Real Madrid's rebuild has begun. The incredibly talented and versatile Porto defender Eder Militao has agreed to join them in the summer.
		
Click to expand...

Throw money at the problem as always. I actually thought they were fine at the back with Varane & Ramos. It's midfield that needs work. And they could use a proper striker.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			There is only one team in the country that that isn't true of, and that's Man City. I also don't think Origi is that bad, given the chance. They brought in Keita to add midfield depth, he just hasn't really worked out. They have Ox to come back as well. Shaqiri has been a good squad addition. By and large it's a similar problem to us though I should think, when the first team is that good, there aren't loads of top players who are going to come and willingly be back-up to them.
		
Click to expand...

And thatâ€™s precisely why City will end up champions again.

People talk about kicking on and progressing but that does mean having fantastic strength in depth not by filling benches with average players unfortunately.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fabinho would walk into most of the Prem teams and suspect even City would take him to replace Fernandinho- he is quality

18 months ago the likes of Sturridge , Origi and Mignolet were in the starting 11 and we have progressed to the stage where they now sit on the bench - and both Sturridge and Origi have made impacts coming off the bench.

The club will continue to look to strengthen in the summer - as well as bring in some more youngsters that are impressing , no more standing still or going backwards
		
Click to expand...

Maybe bottom half yeah but not top 6,   Klopp didnâ€™t trust him to start last night did he?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Maybe bottom half yeah but not top 6,   Klopp didnâ€™t trust him to start last night did he?
		
Click to expand...

Are you being serious? Fabinho is really good. He would walk into the Arsenal team, he would certainly start for us as well. He'd have a strong case at United although maybe rotate with Matic. Sarri probably wouldn't use him at Chelsea but he's an idiot.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Are you being serious? Fabinho is really good. He would walk into the Arsenal team, he would certainly start for us as well. He'd have a strong case at United although maybe rotate with Matic. Sarri probably wouldn't use him at Chelsea but he's an idiot. 

Click to expand...

Donâ€™t be stupid.: Sarri would play him up front


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Maybe bottom half yeah but not top 6,   Klopp didnâ€™t trust him to start last night did he?
		
Click to expand...


Itâ€™s called rotation, Fab started at the weekend and will start on Sunday , he played in the first leg , he is a classy quality player who would be in tbe starting line more often than not at most top clubs .


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s called rotation, Fab started at the weekend and will start on Sunday , he played in the first leg , he is a classy quality player who would be in tbe starting line more often than not at most top clubs .
		
Click to expand...

If rice turned into half the player fab is now Iâ€™d be delighted .


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 14, 2019)

The only thing Liverpool are short of now is a defence unlocker. Someone who will find the pass to win a game 1-0 when the oppo has sat back all game. 

Other than that, someone of real quality to challenge and rotate with the front 3 would be my next priority. They must be close to exhaustion.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			The only thing Liverpool are short of now is a defence unlocker. Someone who will find the pass to win a game 1-0 when the oppo has sat back all game.
		
Click to expand...

Someone like a Couthino? ðŸ¤£


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Someone like a Couthino? ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Yeah exactly like him!! 

They had to let him go though - a want away on strike with a stupidly high offer that's funded a lot of their improvement for this season. But that's the sort of player they need.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Yeah exactly like him!!

They had to let him go though - a want away on strike with a stupidly high offer that's funded a lot of their improvement for this season. But that's the sort of player they need.
		
Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t seen enough of him, but is that type of role Foden could fill?

Not that I think City would let him go to a rival


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			The only thing Liverpool are short of now is a defence unlocker. Someone who will find the pass to win a game 1-0 when the oppo has sat back all game.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't the Shaq do that? (see what I did there..)


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 14, 2019)

I kno wit is a maximum of 5 Clubs.

If Chelsea win Europa Cup and finish 3rd in Premiership will the 5th place team be in The Champions league next year?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 14, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			I kno wit is a maximum of 5 Clubs.

If Chelsea win Europa Cup and finish 3rd in Premiership will the 5th place team be in The Champions league next year?
		
Click to expand...

In your example there would still only be 4 teams in the CL. 1st, 2nd, 4th place in the league and Chelsea by both League position and by virtue of winning the Europa League.

I thought they changed the rules a couple of years ago to restrict it to 4 teams from a single country. So if Chelsea won the Europa League and finished 5th in the Premier League then they would go into the CL and the 4th place team would miss out and go into the Europa instead. I'm happy to be corrected if I have imagined that or made it up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Yeah exactly like him!!

They had to let him go though - a want away on strike with a stupidly high offer that's funded a lot of their improvement for this season. But that's the sort of player they need.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a shame Fekir has his knee issue because he would have fitted in nicely , Shaqiri is too inconsistent but has been a smart but - there is a bit of paper talk about some players that are being targeted but I think Klopp does want someone who can play in that â€œ10â€ roles


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			In your example there would still only be 4 teams in the CL. 1st, 2nd, 4th place in the league and Chelsea by both League position and by virtue of winning the Europa League.

I thought they changed the rules a couple of years ago to restrict it to 4 teams from a single country. So if Chelsea won the Europa League and finished 5th in the Premier League then they would go into the CL and the 4th place team would miss out and go into the Europa instead. I'm happy to be corrected if I have imagined that or made it up.
		
Click to expand...

I believe a country can still have 5 teams in the CL if a team from outside the top 4 wins the CL or Europa ? Wasnâ€™t there 5 last season because Utd won Europa league ?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe a country can still have 5 teams in the CL if a team from outside the top 4 wins the CL or Europa ? Wasnâ€™t there 5 last season because Utd won Europa league ?
		
Click to expand...

Just done some searching and it looks as though they did change the rules but in the opposite direction of what I thought......

"Prior to the 2015-16 season, there was a limit of four clubs from each association entering the Champions League. If a club outside of England's top four won the Champions League, the 4th placed club would be demoted to the Europa League in the following season. This occurred in the 2011â€“12 season when Chelsea won the Champions League but only finished sixth in the Premier League. They replaced Tottenham Hotspur in the Champions League, who were demoted to the Europa League as the final English representative in the Champions League."

But it is a maximum of 5 and we can't have 6 if English clubs win both European trophies in a season......

"From the 2018â€“19 season, if English clubs win both the UEFA Champions League and UEFA Europa League, and neither finish the Premier League in a position that qualifies them for the UEFA Champions League, the following will happen:


The club that won the UEFA Champions League will go straight into the group stage
The UEFA Europa League winners will go into the UEFA Champions League group stage
The club that finished fourth in the Premier League will transfer into the UEFA Europa League"


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			In your example there would still only be 4 teams in the CL. 1st, 2nd, 4th place in the league and Chelsea by both League position and by virtue of winning the Europa League.

I thought they changed the rules a couple of years ago to restrict it to 4 teams from a single country. So if Chelsea won the Europa League and finished 5th in the Premier League then they would go into the CL and the 4th place team would miss out and go into the Europa instead. I'm happy to be corrected if I have imagined that or made it up.
		
Click to expand...

They changed the rules to _stop_ that sort of thing happening. So we could have 5 English teams in the Champion's League.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 14, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			They changed the rules to _stop_ that sort of thing happening. So we could have 5 English teams in the Champion's League.
		
Click to expand...

OK so going back to Post 10313 Man City win Liverpool 2nd Chelsea 3rd(Europa Cup winners so qualify Champions League) Tottenham 4th Man U 5th.
Who qualifies if 1. City win CL
                       2. Barcelona win CL


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 14, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			OK so going back to Post 10313 Man City win Liverpool 2nd Chelsea 3rd(Europa Cup winners so qualify Champions League) Tottenham 4th Man U 5th.
Who qualifies if 1. City win CL
                       2. Barcelona win CL
		
Click to expand...

Top 4. Not United. 

Only the 5th team count if they are the ones that win Europa/CL


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			OK so going back to Post 10313 Man City win Liverpool 2nd Chelsea 3rd(Europa Cup winners so qualify Champions League) Tottenham 4th Man U 5th.
Who qualifies if 1. City win CL
                       2. Barcelona win CL
		
Click to expand...

You can never qualify for the Champion's League by finishing 5th - unless you win the Champion's League or the Europa League at the same time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 14, 2019)

Scholes lasted long at Oldham ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Scholes lasted long at Oldham ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Interference seems to be the issue.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interference seems to be the issue.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to him if it is. 
Think some of these owners shouldnâ€™t bother with a manager & just do the job themselves.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fair play to him if it is. 
Think some of these owners shouldnâ€™t bother with a manager & just do the job themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I do wonder why that doesn't happen more often. Maybe having a fall guy all the time gives them a way to survive themselves. Interfere, take the glory when it works, blame someone else when it doesn't. Cowardly really.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do wonder why that doesn't happen more often. Maybe having a fall guy all the time gives them a way to survive themselves. Interfere, take the glory when it works, blame someone else when it doesn't. Cowardly really.
		
Click to expand...

I think thatâ€™s exactly how it is.


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2019)

Just the 5 goals tonight and although I know his intention was to rest certain players, I was very pleased with CHO & RLC both starting and Giroud getting a hatrick.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 14, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do wonder why that doesn't happen more often. Maybe having a fall guy all the time gives them a way to survive themselves. Interfere, take the glory when it works, blame someone else when it doesn't. Cowardly really.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s just not being a yes man fair play to him if true.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2019)

Really good performance from Chelsea tonight, just need Arsenal to keep it going.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2019)

Good win for Chelsea and Arsenal getting it done so far so a brilliant week for English clubs in Europe (assuming Arsenal don't do anything daft)


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Really good performance from Chelsea tonight, just need Arsenal to keep it going.
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2019)

Good first half, not sure I like where the 2nd is headed. Very niggly game, both sides diving and cheating trying to get a man sent off, embarassing stuff. Annoyingly we often fall for this get a man sent off that then costs us


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2019)

In the results driven world wooohooo we won 3-0 and are through to the next round


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			In the results driven world wooohooo we won 3-0 and are through to the next round 

Click to expand...

All you need to worry about. Yes the second half was niggly but you didn't get suckered into losing concentration and giving a goal away


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Chelsea were in total control and now Arsenal are through.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2019)

A bit underwhelmed with the footie on view...
But, not unhappy with the result...


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2019)

CL Draw:

Ajax vs Juventus
Liverpool vs FC Porto
Spurs vs Manchester City
Barcelona vs Manchester United

Liverpool getting a nice draw. Not getting any easier for United.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2019)

Semis:

Manchester Utd-Barcelona vs Liverpool-Porto
Juve-Ajax vs City-Spurs


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			CL Draw:

Ajax vs Juventus
Liverpool vs FC Porto
Spurs vs Manchester City
Barcelona vs Manchester United

Liverpool getting a nice draw. Not getting any easier for United.
		
Click to expand...

I think they would prefer to play away first but on paper not the worst opponents.


----------



## Piece (Mar 15, 2019)

Porto will fancy their chances there....


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 15, 2019)

Iâ€™m going for a Barca vs city final


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 15, 2019)

Barca-City final for me too.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

Barca City final confirmed.


----------



## Piece (Mar 15, 2019)

Porto - Ajax.

Maybe...


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 15, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I think they would prefer to play away first but on paper not the worst opponents.
		
Click to expand...

I agree
I always feel when Barca are at home the 2nd leg they score what they need,donâ€™t know if this is case.
Would like an away goal as a clean sheet at home would be doubtful.
Utd -Spurs final


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2019)

Happy with that draw - Porto was one of the supposed â€œeasierâ€ draws but going to be a tough one , then I think Barce will beat Utd - if we then have to face Barce - thatâ€™s going to be a stormer

And City having to play Spurs and then problaly Juve - very tough

Hard to call - itâ€™s between Liverpool , Barce , Juve and City now imo


They have also swapped the Barce/Man Utd to Man Utd at home first leg


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 15, 2019)

Ouch. Napoli next is about as tough as it gets.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 15, 2019)

And now home leg first, thatâ€™s worse.

Emery has pedigree in this tournament so will remain positive.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Ouch. Napoli next is about as tough as it gets.
		
Click to expand...

Tough draw, you have enough to beat them though. Chelsea get the easiest draw of the bunch so they'll walk that. Liverpool got by far the easiest draw in the Champs League, as per usual.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 15, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Ouch. Napoli next is about as tough as it gets.
		
Click to expand...

Maradona is not playing 
Are they not crap now?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Maradona is not playing 
Are they not crap now?
		
Click to expand...

2nd in Italy. Just as they were last season. Miles off the pace of Juve of course, but then Serie A is a bit of a waste of time anyway since Juve walk it every year. Everyone else just playing for 2nd, but Napoli occupy it quite safely for now.


----------



## Slime (Mar 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Happy with that draw - Porto was one of the supposed â€œeasierâ€ draws but going to be a tough one , then I think Barce will beat Utd - if we then have to face Barce - thatâ€™s going to be a stormer

And City having to play Spurs and then problaly Juve - very tough

Hard to call - itâ€™s between Liverpool , Barce , Juve and City now imo


*They have also swapped the Barce/Man Utd to Man Utd at home first leg*

Click to expand...

It's certainly not getting any easier!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2019)

Interesting draw. City will be happy and so will Liverpool. As for United I think this will be one big game too far and can't see them beating Barca especially playing at home first. Tough old draw for Arsenal but can see Chelsea progressing to the semis

Henderson looks like he's out with an ankle injury against Fulham. Just need to hope the other ten first teamers all get knocks. Mind you even then we're not good enough to beat Liverpool reserves. Having it on TV just in time for the Sunday roll up coming in is another cruel twist I can do without. Wonder if I can get the grand prix highlights on instead


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting draw. City will be happy and so will Liverpool. As for United I think this will be one big game too far and can't see them beating Barca especially playing at home first. Tough old draw for Arsenal but can see Chelsea progressing to the semis

Henderson looks like he's out with an ankle injury against Fulham. Just need to hope the other ten first teamers all get knocks. Mind you even then we're not good enough to beat Liverpool reserves. Having it on TV just in time for the Sunday roll up coming in is another cruel twist I can do without. Wonder if I can get the grand prix highlights on instead
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the draw.
Spuds.. I would be happy, that's a Prem league game home and away, not a champs league games. City have been exposed at times this year. Spuds are more than capable of exposing City again. Spuds like City will be fed up to the back teeth of seeing one another, three games in 10 days. If Spurs do knock out City. It gives us extra motivation in the Prem league game.
Utd, if they can bring there A game with there big players playing. That tie will be closer than it looks. The  Utd team want games like that. They have there wish.
City chuffed to bits, coz there's tougher teams in that draw, but read my comments re Spuds.
Liverpool, honestly I don't really know, are Porto a banana skin or not, come what may a tough semi awaits the winners of that game.
As does the winners of spuds v City.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Looking at the draw.
Spuds.. *I would be happy, that's a Prem league game home and away, not a champs league games*. City have been exposed at times this year. Spuds are more than capable of exposing City again. Spuds like City will be fed up to the back teeth of seeing one another, three games in 10 days. If Spurs do knock out City. It gives us extra motivation in the Prem league game.
Utd, if they can bring there A game with there big players playing. That tie will be closer than it looks. The  Utd team want games like that. They have there wish.
City chuffed to bits, coz there's tougher teams in that draw, but read my comments re Spuds.
Liverpool, honestly I don't really know, are Porto a banana skin or not, come what may a tough semi awaits the winners of that game.
As does the winners of spuds v City.
		
Click to expand...

This. 

I think City have got the easier draw, Very little travel and more recovery time for PL games, small things eh TashyðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			This.

I think City have got the easier draw, Very little travel and more recovery time for PL games, small things eh TashyðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Oddly enough, I thought about the travelling bit when a spuds fan txt me to say they have screwed up our quad challenge. Mind you Porto is only a couple of hours away. Liverpool players will spend longer in the the duty free shop than in the air,


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 15, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47586593

Nowt to do with money is it.


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2019)

Barc Vs Juve final

Chelsea Vs Napoli final.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106910992481599489
This is a really good graphic of the spending of clubs around Europe over the past 20 plus years


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106910992481599489
This is a really good graphic of the spending of clubs around Europe over the past 20 plus years
		
Click to expand...

I saw a similar one charted goals score by age yesterday. Will try n find i later. Had Suarez, Messi, Rooney, Ronaldo, Aguero, Levandowski and a few others.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

1-0... my free hit on the dream team paying off so far.. lanzini with the assist to the pen 

Could be a cricket score today

Huddersfield look awful.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			1-0... my free hit on the dream team paying off so far.. lanzini with the assist to the pen

Could be a cricket score today

Huddersfield look awful.
		
Click to expand...

Spoke too soon lol straight from a corner..

Well taken header from baucna


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Spoke too soon lol straight from a corner..

Well taken header from baucna
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ they heard me 1-2

Our defending is comical again!


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2019)

Always nice to get a trip to Wembers. Don't come along often and my boys will love it. First of two visits ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤£


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Fun video.







Click to expand...

Phil posted it earlier 

Very interesting 

Love the chelski appearance


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Phil posted it earlier

Very interesting

Love the chelski appearance
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, thatâ€™s the risk with ignore function.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers mate, thatâ€™s the risk with ignore function. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Before the game I read someone wanted a change of manager in the summer because MP is ok but is too gun ho 

I donâ€™t agree a change but can see the point

Took noble off for nasri

We are now 3-1 down because we just smashing everyone forward

Great finish tho


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hereâ€™s the goals one.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

2-3

Game on as it were

However I donâ€™t understand

Against the big boys not only do our attacking players turn up but our defenders look like a smooth well oiled  Italian side

Come the bottom half and they look like a Sunday league outfit 

And thatâ€™s harsh on Sunday league!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Nasri hats off to him!!

Really determined to win a ball from a poor corner

Turns and delivers a cracking ball for HernÃ¡ndez to head in at knee height!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Another headed goal from HernÃ¡ndez ! 

4-3 jesus


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

Leicester and West Ham revive my Treble outta nowhere. Nyswan.


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2019)

Blimey. Swansea....ðŸ˜±ðŸ‘​​Cracking second goal.​


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2019)

Piece said:



Blimey. Swansea....ðŸ˜±ðŸ‘​​Cracking second goal.​

Click to expand...

You worry for Swansea now


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Phil posted it earlier

Very interesting

Love the chelski appearance
		
Click to expand...

Just goes to show what an outstanding job Wenger did for Arsenal for so many years.

Behind in spending but managed to win some honours despite of that. Surprised that Liverpool spent so consistently more than Arsenal over those 20 years and 3 PL titles to none. ðŸ‘


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 16, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Just goes to show what an outstanding job Wenger did for Arsenal for so many years.

*Behind in spending* but managed to win some honours despite of that. Surprised that Liverpool spent so consistently more than Arsenal over those 20 years and 3 PL titles to none. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Also shows several years (95-99) when Arsenal are above Man Utd in the spending charts so not quite the paupers you like to claim you are.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2019)

Andre Mariner completely conned by Sterling, horrible decision in favour of the big side. Aguerro lucky with the pen too!!!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			You worry for Swansea now 

Click to expand...

Right again


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2019)

plucky Swansea unlucky against the 14 men of the mighty City here lol

All you VAR haters this game another nail in the coffin!


----------



## Piece (Mar 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			plucky Swansea unlucky against the 14 men of the mighty City here lol

All you VAR haters this game another nail in the coffin!
		
Click to expand...

Just wasnâ€™t Swanseaâ€™s day with those decisions. Shame, was looking forward to playing Swansea at Wemberlee!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Quads back on ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤”


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			plucky Swansea unlucky against the 14 men of the mighty City here lol

*All you VAR haters this game another nail in the coffin*!
		
Click to expand...

Where do you stop at looking at contentious fouls and  decisions?

i expect Sterling to be banned for 2 games like Gueye was for benefiting from conning the ref....


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Where do you stop at looking at contentious fouls and  decisions?

i expect Sterling to be banned for 2 games like Gueye was for benefiting from conning the ref....
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not a case of that Stu, itâ€™s the case that itâ€™s used in some of the FA cup matches and not at others, that inconsistency shouldnâ€™t be allowed, if VAR is to be used in a comp, it has to be in all the games across the tournament imo. 

Shocking from Sterling and poor from a linesman, Swansea hard done by today.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 16, 2019)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s not a case of that Stu, itâ€™s the case that itâ€™s used in some of the FA cup matches and not at others, that inconsistency shouldnâ€™t be allowed, if VAR is to be used in a comp, it has to be in all the games across the tournament imo.

Shocking from Sterling and poor from a linesman, Swansea hard done by today.
		
Click to expand...

Should never be in the fa cup as it canâ€™t be used at all stadiums


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2019)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s not a case of that Stu, itâ€™s the case that itâ€™s used in some of the FA cup matches and not at others, that inconsistency shouldnâ€™t be allowed, if VAR is to be used in a comp, it has to be in all the games across the tournament imo.

Shocking from Sterling and poor from a linesman, Swansea hard done by today.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on
Football is a joke


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Where do you stop at looking at contentious fouls and  decisions?

i expect Sterling to be banned for 2 games like Gueye was for benefiting from conning the ref....
		
Click to expand...


The $m question isnt it!

The argument from today is neither Citys 2nd or 3rd goals stand if VAR is in use though and for those that are pushing for VAR its going to support their case nicely

For me I think I would want it only to overrule clearly wrong decisions, where it becomes a huge problem is where they spend 5 mins using it on a subjective 50/50 decision. So maybe a ref gets 30 seconds to view footage and if he hasnt clear evidence in that time the decision stands and he restarts the game.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Should never be in the fa cup as it canâ€™t be used at all stadiums
		
Click to expand...

hard to believe they couldnt use it at a stadium today that they used it at last year though. FA dont half make a rod for their own backs some times!


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Should never be in the fa cup as it canâ€™t be used at all stadiums
		
Click to expand...

So thereâ€™s the decision right there, itâ€™s all or nothing, there has to be consistency in a single tournament.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s not a case of that Stu, itâ€™s the case that itâ€™s used in some of the FA cup matches and not at others, that inconsistency shouldnâ€™t be allowed, if VAR is to be used in a comp, it has to be in all the games across the tournament imo.

Shocking from Sterling and poor from a linesman, Swansea hard done by today.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all of that, picking and choosing  which game VAR is used in is wrong. 

Its gotta be every game, not just live games.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			hard to believe they couldnt use it at a stadium today that they used it at last year though. FA dont half make a rod for their own backs some times!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, Swansea was a PL club last season, so no reason not to use VAR today, just because theyâ€™re now in the Championship shouldnâ€™t exclude its use.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Spot on
Football is a joke
		
Click to expand...

Footballs not the joke, its the mercenaries that are running  it who are the joke.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Footballs not the joke, its the mercenaries that are running  it who are the joke.
		
Click to expand...

True,and itâ€™s bloody hard to take,and watch


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Footballs not the joke, its the mercenaries that are running  it who are the joke.
		
Click to expand...

bit like this country (off we go to the politics thread lol)


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			True,and itâ€™s bloody hard to take,and watch
		
Click to expand...

For me the fault lays squarely at the TV companies feet, particulary SKY who think they own football. Over analysing every decision, spinning interviews, paying ex pros for opinions that only suit their agendas etc.  Trying to improve their "brand" and make as much money as possible  to the detriment of the game.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			bit like this country (off we go to the politics thread lol)
		
Click to expand...

Corbyns fault isnt itðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Corbyns fault isnt itðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Who?   ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			For me the fault lays squarely at the TV companies feet, particulary SKY who think they own football. Over analysing every decision, spinning interviews, paying ex pros for opinions that only suit their agendas etc.  Trying to improve their "brand" and make as much money as possible  to the detriment of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the greed is the PL, they own the brand and have sold their soul to the highest bidder.
Sky are the mugs who have paid it and want a return on investment. 
Sky/BT/BBC/ITV etc are businessâ€™s.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely the greed is the PL, they own the brand and have sold their soul to the highest bidder.
Sky are the mugs who have paid it and want a return on investment.
Sky/BT/BBC/ITV etc are businessâ€™s.
		
Click to expand...

Of course the PL have got to take some repsonsibility, their relationship is akin to a multi millionaires (sky) and a high class brass (The PL) relationship, The brass (PL) takes the money and gets used at the will of the multi millionaire (sky) with very little say.

Its all the little extras with 24hr sports news and continuous over reaction to results/performances/decisions. 

They create negativity wether its against a club, under performing team/manager, refs decsions,players etc. 

I can remember when Sky had CL football when Keys and Gray were there and at the time Zonal Marking was the blame for everything according to those two.

Anyway, Strachan was a studio guest this  week and they started to slate ZM, Strachan had the audacity to disagree with them and give his opinion on why ZM works, he was never seen again on that channel as a guest.

Sky have been a force in pushing for VAR, i wouldnt be surprised if somewhere along the lines they owned the company whose  supplying the VAR network.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Corbyns fault isnt itðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Inside left wasnâ€™t he ðŸ˜œðŸ¤”


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Of course the PL have got to take some repsonsibility, their relationship is akin to a multi millionaires (sky) and a high class brass (The PL) relationship, The brass (PL) takes the money and gets used at the will of the multi millionaire (sky) with very little say.

Its all the little extras with 24hr sports news and continuous over reaction to results/performances/decisions.

They create negativity wether its against a club, under performing team/manager, refs decsions,players etc.

I can remember when Sky had CL football when Keys and Gray were there and at the time Zonal Marking was the blame for everything according to those two.

Anyway, Strachan was a studio guest this  week and they started to slate ZM, Strachan had the audacity to disagree with them and give his opinion on why ZM works, he was never seen again on that channel as a guest.

Sky have been a force in pushing for VAR, i wouldnt be surprised if somewhere along the lines they owned the company whose  supplying the VAR network.
		
Click to expand...

Sky will continue until the brass closes her legs and takes back some control.

The brass being the 20 PL Clubs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sky will continue until the brass closes her legs and takes back some control.

The brass being the 20 PL Clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Can't see that ever happening. More than happy to live of the cash cow and why would they change that now?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sky will continue until the brass closes her legs and takes back some control.

The brass being the 20 PL Clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like brexit?

Clubs have tried and failed to take back control but failed to get a majority,  bit like TM and her failed Government. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Bit like brexit?

Clubs have tried and failed to take back control but failed to get a majority,  bit like TM and her failed Government. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Not sure tbh mate, it was 14 clubs that voted against VAR for this season and the clubs get to vote on the contracts etc, they have a pretty big say in all matters, the difficulty will be getting the 20 to agree.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't see that ever happening. More than happy to live of the cash cow and why would they change that now?
		
Click to expand...

So you agree itâ€™s them and not the TV companies then?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not sure tbh mate, it was 14 clubs that voted against VAR for this season and the clubs get to vote on the contracts etc, they have a pretty big say in all matters, the difficulty will be getting the 20 to agree.
		
Click to expand...

14 is the magic number apparently.

Some clubs wanted to negotiate their own overseas TV rights like Barca etc that got voted down.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

Fish said:



			Inside left wasnâ€™t he ðŸ˜œðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was Far far left ðŸ¤”


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			14 is the magic number apparently.

Some clubs wanted to negotiate their own overseas TV rights like Barca etc that got voted down.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™d of ended up with Fulham on the Comedy Channel if theyâ€™d of allowed that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			So you agree itâ€™s them and not the TV companies then?
		
Click to expand...

I would say both parties are culpable for where we are in terms of the state of the game


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Weâ€™d of ended up with Fulham on the Comedy Channel if theyâ€™d of allowed that. 

Click to expand...

After Everton at prime time..... oh no sorry that was kids channelðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Weâ€™d of ended up with Fulham on the Comedy Channel if theyâ€™d of allowed that. 

Click to expand...

Harsh. I'd say from my perspective it would be the horror channel. Going to be carnage tomorrow lunchtime watching the game and got a feeling it'll be a hard post match drink with the banter flying around


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			After Everton at prime time..... oh no sorry that was kids channelðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

LPool on the History Channel


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			LPool on the History Channel 

Click to expand...

Yeah you need a proper history to get on that, not just a winning lottery ticket ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah you need a proper history to get on that, not just a winning lottery ticket ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™d be on the Discovery Channel still waiting to be dug up! 

City on Al Jezeera with all that Oil money.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Shocking goalkeeping for the Wolves 2nd.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2019)

and some evidence against VAR lol

someone give Ole a hand, his halo seems to be slipping


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

Yernited getting Ole'd by 25k yam yams ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤ž


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			and some evidence against VAR lol

someone give Ole a hand, his halo seems to be slipping 

Click to expand...

in fairness i thought it was harsh red, if only there was an orange card


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			in fairness i thought it was harsh red, if only there was an orange card
		
Click to expand...

wouldnt disagree, but its subjective. In this lovely modern era surely hes out of control and hence the ref gives a red, cant see what evidence there was to overturn it (wouldnt have been a yellow 5 years ago!)


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2019)

Had a feeling we would score a late one.

Very disappointing result,just goes to show how important home advantage is.

Thought I was watching Arsenal tonight we were trying to walk it in.

Herrera,Lingard and Martial donâ€™t look fully fit.
Pogba prancing around.

Thought Ole could have brought Mata on earlier.

Good luck Wolves moving on.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			wouldnt disagree, but its subjective. In this lovely modern era surely hes out of control and hence the ref gives a red, cant see what evidence there was to overturn it (wouldnt have been a yellow 5 years ago!)
		
Click to expand...

Again the use of VAR is inconsistent.  It wasnt a clear nor obvious error.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Had a feeling we would score a late one.

Very disappointing result,*just goes to show how important home advantage is.*

Thought I was watching Arsenal tonight we were trying to walk it in.

Herrera,Lingard and Martial donâ€™t look fully fit.
Pogba prancing around.

Thought Ole could have brought Mata on earlier.

Good luck Wolves moving on.
		
Click to expand...

Match them for effort and your quality will eventually show making home advantage irrelevant. 

The underlined bit is probably closer to the truth ðŸ˜‰


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Match them for effort and your quality will eventually show making home advantage irrelevant.

The underlined bit is probably closer to the truth ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t agree,home advantage makes a difference always has always will.

Obviously as I and yourself pointed out it certainly wasnâ€™t the only reason we lost.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Donâ€™t agree,home advantage makes a difference always has always will.

Obviously as I and yourself pointed out it certainly wasnâ€™t the only reason we lost.
		
Click to expand...

Home advantage only matters when you don't match them for effort, that goes for any side. 

I dont think Yernited matched  Wolves for effort tonight, they seemed to win more 2nd balls and stronger in the tackle etc. 

Its only a mickey mouse cup anywayðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 16, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Donâ€™t agree,home advantage makes a difference always has always will.

Obviously as I and yourself pointed out it certainly wasnâ€™t the only reason we lost.
		
Click to expand...

When you were at your pomp, do you think playing any team away, let alone one 7th would have mattered?

I think now more than ever, you need to be at 100% as your arenâ€™t much better than a lot when you coast. I think home advantage is more importnat for smaller teams than big ones.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Match them for effort and your quality will eventually show making home advantage irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. Can remember a quote from Roy along the same lines


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Always a good day when City win and utd lose. 
But and i said this and was slated for it earlier this season. Little things are/went Citys way. Except today they werenâ€™t little. 
We want to come on here and talk about giant killing. Be it Wolves v Utd or Swansea v City. Not mistakes by officials that should be corrected by VAR. VAR. how the hell could it be in this stadium this time last year yet not today. Quite frankly it is rammel in its present form.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 16, 2019)

Think it's grossly unfair that some matches have VAR and some dont in the same competition. All matches or none at all.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Iâ€™m genuinely surprised by peoples reaction to VAR not being used in all matches in the FA Cup, (not on here by the way, I mean on Twitter etc)
Itâ€™s been used in games were PL teams are at home since the 3rd round.
No VAR tomorrow for Millwall v Brighton.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm going to wake up back in league 1 in a minute.

WE'RE GOING TO WEMBLEY!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Spot on. Can remember a quote from Roy along the same lines
		
Click to expand...

Hodgson? Cropper? Walker? Wegerle?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			I'm going to wake up back in league 1 in a minute.

WE'RE GOING TO WEMBLEY!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it lad, i'm made up for Coady.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Think it's grossly unfair that some matches have VAR and some dont in the same competition. All matches or none at all.
		
Click to expand...

its not been a fair competition this year.

Though it helped knocking Everton out ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			its not been a fair competition this year.

Though it helped knocking Everton out ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

And the weather didnâ€™t help you lot at Wolves ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			And the weather didnâ€™t help you lot at Wolves ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

O i  yeah i forgot about that, ill have to start a petition to get the game replayed ðŸ˜‰


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 16, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Hodgson? Cropper? Walker? Wegerle?
		
Click to expand...

Keane.

Though Walker knew a few catchy ones too


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2019)

Fish said:



			I think Ole has just been lucky, I donâ€™t think any of the results are down specifically to him as a trainer/manager/tactician, heâ€™s simply took the shackles off and they reacted, and just like a dying fish, which bursts into energy for a while then suddenly dies, I think that will happen to Utd, fizz & burn 

Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Will depend on how they do against Wolves (twice), then Watford, those next 3 matches to see their reaction to the first loss will be an acid test for, especially if they go out of the cup!

Things can be great when on a roll, I donâ€™t think weâ€™ve seen him actually manage anything yet, where he needs to adapt or change tactics mid-game, yes youâ€™re capable of 3rd, other results above will dictate that though, 4th is a better prediction but I think youâ€™ll just fall short in 5th as other react to their recent shortcomings.

How we progress in Europe can be pivotal if we believe we can win it, that might allow us [wrongly] to ease up on the league and go all out for the cup.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, the cracks are showing as predicted, his (Oleâ€™s) honeymoon is over, 2 big games coming up for him, Watford then Wolves again away, for utdâ€™s standards and where they see themselves that should be 6 points, but letâ€™s see his managerial/coaching skills now when it matters against them ðŸ¤”

#FizzAndBurn


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Home advantage only matters when you don't match them for effort, that goes for any side.
		
Click to expand...

I've never understood why football managers, teams, players treat home and away matches differently. I've been at dinners with ex players giving speeches and ask why they treat them differently and have yet to get a decent answer. The reality is they just do but they don't know why. I can't think of another sport where the conditions are the same yet a team alters its style and approach purely because it is not playing at its home ground.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2019)

Fish said:



			Hmm, the cracks are showing as predicted, his (Oleâ€™s) honeymoon is over, 2 big games coming up for him, Watford then Wolves again away, for utdâ€™s standards and where they see themselves that should be 6 points, but letâ€™s see his managerial/coaching skills now when it matters against them ðŸ¤”

#FizzAndBurn
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­ overreaction alert!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've never understood why football managers, teams, players treat home and away matches differently. I've been at dinners with ex players giving speeches and ask why they treat them differently and have yet to get a decent answer. The reality is they just do but they don't know why. I can't think of another sport where the conditions are the same yet a team alters its style and approach purely because it is not playing at its home ground.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say cricket relies on home advantage at intl level. That's of course based on weather and pitch conditions that vary massively throughout the world.

I think in footy, big teams can be put off going to small or old grounds. Saints certainly had a rather hostile changing room for the away teams. Plus pitches used to be made as small as possible. But generally now most clubs at least in the Prem all have decent standard facilities.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd say cricket relies on home advantage at intl level. That's of course based on weather and pitch conditions that vary massively throughout the world.

I think in footy, big teams can be put off going to small or old grounds. Saints certainly had a rather hostile changing room for the away teams. Plus pitches used to be made as small as possible. But generally now most clubs at least in the Prem all have decent standard facilities.
		
Click to expand...

Home advantage can and does play a part in football especially cup games. The top sides have enough quality to overcome it though only if they match the underdog with effort.

League games not so much unless its the top sides playing each other. Remember Wengers Arsenal going to Stoke every season?  They were beaten before they got the ground.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Donâ€™t forget home teams can set the dimensions of the pitch.. to suit their game

Say Cardiff at home see a team that use wingers coming.. they can narrow the pitch to their advantage


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Home advantage can and does play a part in football especially cup games. The top sides have enough quality to overcome it though only if the match the underdog with effort.

League games not so much unless its the top sides playing each other. Remember Wengers Arsenal going to Stoke every season?  They were beaten before they got the ground.
		
Click to expand...

I think that was just Arsenal having a weak mentality. I'd say it's less of an issue now, it exists, but not as it once did. 

That may be due to the golf n class in creasing though i guess. 10/20 years ago, big teams would get home wins week in week out and then the league winners would be the team that had the better season away. Nowadays the top teams expect to win home and away.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Donâ€™t forget home teams can set the dimensions of the pitch.. to suit their game

Say Cardiff at home see a team that use wingers coming.. they can narrow the pitch to their advantage
		
Click to expand...

That rule was changed sometime ago. All pitches are required to be 105m x 68m if their stadium allows for it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			That rule was changed sometime ago. All pitches are required to be 105m x 68m if their stadium allows for it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah fair enough

Maybe thatâ€™s why home advantage was so good when United were decent ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 17, 2019)

Just watching the BBC news where they showed a sending off at Wolves which was  Overturned with VAR. Was it a red or yellow, why was it overturned? Seemed an odd un,


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

Great to see Wolves, Watford, and either Brighton or Millwall in the semis.

However I think we all know who will win the Cup.

Itâ€™s a a real shame for those teams above because 20 years ago they would have stood a real chance of winning, now itâ€™s about making the numbers up.

This is not a dig at City I blame the football authorities for allowing money to ruin the beautiful game.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Great to see Wolves, Watford, and either Brighton or Millwall in the semis.

However I think we all know who will win the Cup.

Itâ€™s a a real shame for those teams above because 20 years ago they would have stood a real chance of winning, now itâ€™s about making the numbers up.

This is not a dig at City I blame the football authorities for allowing money to ruin the beautiful game.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the last 40 years worth of winners. 

Since we (saints) won it in 1976 there have only been 6 winners that aren't part of the establishment.
Wimbledon having one of their best league seasons.
Ipswich who finished 3rd the year before their win.
West ham were a proper shock like ourselves being in the lower league.
Coventry were a mid table division one team.
Portsmouth another good league season.
Wigan were relegated and were probably the last shocker.

So 2 in the last 20 years and 4 in the proceeding 20. The notion that the cup was more open is a false one. Granted the finalists may have been more varied, but the winners weren't


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Great to see Wolves, Watford, and either Brighton or Millwall in the semis.

However I think we all know who will win the Cup.

Itâ€™s a a real shame for those teams above because 20 years ago they would have stood a real chance of winning, now itâ€™s about making the numbers up.

This is not a dig at City I blame the football authorities for allowing money to ruin the beautiful game.
		
Click to expand...

Money has certainly not helped, but today I should be sat on the settee with a face like a slapped Arse. We should be talking about another FA cup giant killing act. We should be talking about Watford, Wolves, Swansea and Millwall/Brighton semi finals. We should be talking about how the money that has ruined the game means that for the first time ever. None of the top six in the premier league are in the semi finals. However were not.
What we are talking about once more is not the game itself, but the incompetence of the rulers of our beautiful game, the FA. How they have managed to sell the game to BT so Joe public cannot watch it on terrestrial tv. How they managed to have the pigs ear of system called VAR at one quarter final, but not another. Even though it was there last year. The authorities that are partly to blame also make sure they have there snout in the trough to the detriment of the game.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Have you seen the last 40 years worth of winners.

Since we (saints) won it in 1976 there have only been 6 winners that aren't part of the establishment.
Wimbledon having one of their best league seasons.
Ipswich who finished 3rd the year before their win.
West ham were a proper shock like ourselves being in the lower league.
Coventry were a mid table division one team.
Portsmouth another good league season.
Wigan were relegated and were probably the last shocker.

So 2 in the last 20 years and 4 in the proceeding 20. The notion that the cup was more open is a false one. Granted the finalists may have been more varied, but the winners weren't
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s put it another way , the playing field for those 5 teams left in would have been a lot more level even 10 years ago.

Now we have an imbalance of power. Yes there will always be a giant killing once in a while but in the main elite clubs win the cup nowadays. And the days of a proper giant killing have truly gone, a team from a lower league winning the cup is impossible nowadays. 

The new giant killing is a PL team outside the top 6 winning it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd say cricket relies on home advantage at intl level. That's of course based on weather and pitch conditions that vary massively throughout the world.

I think in footy, big teams can be put off going to small or old grounds. Saints certainly had a rather hostile changing room for the away teams. Plus pitches used to be made as small as possible. But generally now most clubs at least in the Prem all have decent standard facilities.
		
Click to expand...

Home and away is huge in cricket but that is because the weather, pitches, atmospheric conditions are so different. I sort of alluded to that in my post as a get out. That isn't the case with football within a league inside one country. I think it is a psychological issue.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Letâ€™s put it another way , the playing field for those 5 teams left in would have been a lot more level even 10 years ago.

Now we have an imbalance of power. Yes there will always be a giant killing once in a while but in the main *elite clubs win the cup nowadays*. And the days of a proper giant killing have truly gone, a team from a lower league winning the cup is impossible nowadays.

The new giant killing is a PL team outside the top 6 winning it.
		
Click to expand...

As historically they generally have. Nothing has changed in regards to the winners generally being the top team, that's always going to be thew case. Better teams win more often.

The point in regards to a top 6 losing to any other club being an upset is fair though.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Home and away is huge in cricket but that is because the weather, pitches, atmospheric conditions are so different. I sort of alluded to that in my post as a get out. That isn't the case with football within a league inside one country. I think it is a psychological issue.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, in the past with pitch condition and size being more varied as well as dodgy home ground i think it was true. Now not so much.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree, in the past with pitch condition and size being more varied as well as dodgy home ground i think it was true. Now not so much.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t forget the old multi ball system that got quickly removed when SAF collected all the balls up to slow it down ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Game on


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Game on
		
Click to expand...

Keeper trying to be too clever, should have just picked it up with his hands lol.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Keeper trying to be too clever, should have just picked it up with his hands lol.
		
Click to expand...

Two of the main reasons liverpool are even in the title race just Both made a mistake at the same time

I still fancy them in this game but huge goal to concede


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2019)

Breaking news, Liverpool player in diving for pen shocker ðŸ˜‚


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

Terrible dive but they are so desperate to score. Mane had a grin ear to ear winning a penalty, unbelievable. He was going nowhere.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

Millwall keepers had an utter shocker there


----------



## Piece (Mar 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			Millwall keepers had an utter shocker there
		
Click to expand...

Just had to catch the ball. 99 times out of 100 he does...ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Breaking news, Liverpool player in diving for pen shocker ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




sawtooth said:



			Terrible dive but they are so desperate to score. Mane had a grin ear to ear winning a penalty, unbelievable. He was going nowhere.
		
Click to expand...

No surprise at all with those posts - it was a clear penalty all day long , blatant 


Tough game , tough battle but 3 points and back to the top of the table. How the hell did Arsenal let Chambers go on loan - excellent defending today


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No surprise at all with those posts - it was a clear penalty all day long , blatant


Tough game , tough battle but 3 points and back to the top of the table. How the hell did Arsenal let Chambers go on loan - excellent defending today
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m no liverpool fan but I agree.. not a dive. Clear pen.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Keeper trying to be too clever, should have just picked it up with his hands lol.
		
Click to expand...

Strange game all the ball but final pass poor again.
But a win is a win .
Donâ€™t know what the GK was thinking there both of them thatâ€™s really poor.
Alison lucky he never cost his team but Fulham GK did cost his team.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Terrible dive but they are so desperate to score. Mane had a grin ear to ear winning a penalty, unbelievable. He was going nowhere.
		
Click to expand...

Think you need a new telly.
GK all over him penalty all day long.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No surprise at all with those posts - it was a clear penalty all day long , blatant


Tough game , tough battle but 3 points and back to the top of the table. *How the hell did Arsenal let Chambers go on loan - excellent defending today*

Click to expand...

One swallow and all that. He's played more as cm this year for them than cb. He's always looked dodge as a cb to me.

The one player i was happy we sold during our period of mass exodus.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No surprise at all with those posts - it was a clear penalty all day long , blatant


Tough game , tough battle but 3 points and back to the top of the table. How the hell did Arsenal let Chambers go on loan - excellent defending today
		
Click to expand...

If you'd seen how he'd played for us you'd be disappointed we only loaned him not sold him. Was slow, clumsy and an accident waiting to happen. Has improved greatly this season on all accounts, another bit of evidence of how poor the defensive coaching set up has been for several years


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			One swallow and all that. He's played more as cm this year for them than cb. He's always looked dodge as a cb to me.

The one player i was happy we sold during our period of mass exodus.
		
Click to expand...




fundy said:



			If you'd seen how he'd played for us you'd be disappointed we only loaned him not sold him. Was slow, clumsy and an accident waiting to happen. Has improved greatly this season on all accounts, another bit of evidence of how poor the defensive coaching set up has been for several years
		
Click to expand...

Only seen him a couple of times this season but has looked very good , solid in the tackle and times it very well , certainly would take him over Mustaphi thatâ€™s for sure.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only seen him a couple of times this season but has looked very good , solid in the tackle and times it very well , certainly would take him over Mustaphi thatâ€™s for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Id rather have you at the back than Mustafi lol


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

how on earth are Millwall moaning about that red card


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

and then a shocking guess from the lino

oh for VAR haha


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No surprise at all with those posts - it was a clear penalty all day long , blatant
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say it wasn't a pen I said he dived, like he'd been shot to convince the ref he'd been fouled. Even the missus said "my god, why did he dive to the floor like that"


----------



## Piece (Mar 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			and then a shocking guess from the lino

oh for VAR haha
		
Click to expand...

You would hope the lino would have played on, knowing VAR would have resolved it


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

Piece said:



			You would hope the lino would have played on, knowing VAR would have resolved it
		
Click to expand...

no VAR when its a non prem team at home


----------



## Piece (Mar 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			no VAR when its a non prem team at home
		
Click to expand...

Yeah know that. Lino wouldnâ€™t have raised the flag if VAR was in play.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			how on earth are Millwall moaning about that red card
		
Click to expand...

Very very naughty, he knew, seems the manager wasn't happy. Cannot understand why.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2019)

Not sure the Everton v Chelsea game could be any flatter ðŸ˜´. Beach anyone?


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh al take that for a draw.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

Piece said:



			Yeah know that. Lino wouldnâ€™t have raised the flag if VAR was in play.
		
Click to expand...

wasnt quite how it worked in the CL games with VAR, youd think theyd let more run and then check it, longer term the danger is you get to the point where the officials wont give a decision at all and wait for VAR to correct if needed (certain cricket umpires become like that with the referrals!)


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 17, 2019)

For those teams supporters that are not in the top six that are still in the FA cup, the semi final draw is

Wolves v Watford
City v Brighton
ðŸ˜


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			wasnt quite how it worked in the CL games with VAR, youd think theyd let more run and then check it, longer term the danger is you get to the point where the officials wont give a decision at all and wait for VAR to correct if needed (certain cricket umpires become like that with the referrals!)
		
Click to expand...

Only thing I donâ€™t like is .
Player offside but no flag , so the defender clatters him and he gets injured , this is not nessesary if Lino puts his flag up and ref blows.
The officials should make the decisions not VAR they can look after if a goal or penalty.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ref the scouser's pen:

Doesn't matter if anyone who isn't the ref thinks it was or it wasn't.

It is.

Move on...


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I didn't say it wasn't a pen I said he dived, like he'd been shot to convince the ref he'd been fouled. Even the missus said "my god, why did he dive to the floor like that" 

Click to expand...

Yep me too, the keeper touched his shirt then Mane was theatrical, and dived. Then he grinned like a Cheshire Cat, classless cheat.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

Get in. Hopefully be the win we need to turn things around this.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Think you need a new telly.
GK all over him penalty all day long.
		
Click to expand...

Nope I know a diving cheat when I see one. Remember, just because there was contact it doesnâ€™t mean that the player did not dive/cheat.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Get in. Hopefully be the win we need to turn things around this.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Everton ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Nope I know a diving cheat when I see one. Remember, just because there was contact it doesnâ€™t mean that the player did not dive/cheat.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you do, what with watching Pires for years.....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Get in. Hopefully be the win we need to turn things around this.
		
Click to expand...

Biggest thing was the change of tempo second half. Slow is no good for us.

Can we sack Gylffi for penalties? 50% ratio is not good enough. He got lucky there.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Biggest thing was the change of tempo second half. Slow is no good for us.

Can we sack Gylffi for penalties? 50% ratio is not good enough. He got lucky there.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, much better 2nd half.  Good sign for Silva too that he was able to get the players to react and play differently, instead of just rolling over like they have been doing.

Agreed, not the best is he, must be someone else that's capable of taking a decent pen. We miss not having Baines starting when it comes to pens! Just seen on Twitter he's the 2nd player in the PL this season to miss 3 penalties- joining Pogba.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Nope I know a diving cheat when I see one. Remember, just because there was contact it doesnâ€™t mean that the player did not dive/cheat.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, youâ€™re beginning to look very stupid.  The Goalkeeper blatantly impeded Mane from getting the ball, that is the pen. Stonewall.

That said, he made a meal of it but that doesnâ€™t stop it from being a pen. Who has he â€œcheatedâ€?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 17, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I didn't say it wasn't a pen I said he dived, like he'd been shot to convince the ref he'd been fouled. Even the missus said "my god, why did he dive to the floor like that" 

Click to expand...

Problem is though that unless the players hits the deck the ref will not give anything. How often do you hear the words "should have gone down " by pundits etc when a players doesnt hit the grass and stays on their feet to try and score.
You cant have it both ways unfortunately.
I don't like how players hit the deck like they do, but until refs start giving pens without the theatrics nothing will change.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Oh dear, youâ€™re beginning to look very stupid.  The Goalkeeper blatantly impeded Mane from getting the ball, that is the pen. Stonewall.

That said, he made a meal of it but that doesnâ€™t stop it from being a pen. Who has he â€œcheatedâ€?
		
Click to expand...

May as well make it a non contact sport, any slightest touch and a player can throw himself down to con the ref that he was impeded? 

Not something I like to see from anyone tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Problem is though that unless the players hits the deck the ref will not give anything. How often do you hear the workds "should have gone down " by pundits etc when a players doesnt hit the grass and stays on their feet to try and score.
You cant have it both ways unfortunately.
I don't like how players hit the deck like they do, but until refs start giving pens without the theatrics nothing will change.
		
Click to expand...

In certain circumstances Iâ€™m firmly of the opinion they donâ€™t have to try and stay on their feet, like you say, if they stay on their feet the Ref could deem it a coming together and no more, it is a contact sport after all.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			May as well make it a non contact sport, any slightest touch and a player can throw himself down to con the ref that he was impeded?

Not something I like to see from anyone tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, youâ€™re either blinkered or blind. 

Watch it again, the keeper hooked his arm around Mane and stopped him from reaching the ball. Itâ€™s a blatant pen, if VAR reviewed it, it would still be a pen.

Mane never cheated nor conned anyone, made a meal of it yes, but never cheated.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

Great 3 points that, wasnâ€™t what I thought weâ€™d get in the first half, much better 2nd half.

Will have to put a pre-order in for the dvd.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Wow, youâ€™re either blinkered or blind.

Watch it again, the keeper hooked his arm around Mane and stopped him from reaching the ball. Itâ€™s a blatant pen, if VAR reviewed it, it would still be a pen.

Mane never cheated nor conned anyone, made a meal of it yes, but never cheated.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve just agreed that he made a meal of it. That is simulation. Cheating.

To make something appear worse than it was. Cheating.

To exaggerate the contact. Cheating.

I think you are the one making yourself look stupid on this Stu.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

Itâ€™s getting really poor when a player is accused of cheating when he is clearly being fouled - not sure why itâ€™s getting a bit nasty towards Mane but he was clearly fouled and it was a clear penalty , throwing his arms made sure the ref could see it and  then to go at him because he smiled at the award ?! Some peopleâ€™s bitterness is embarrassing


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Youâ€™ve just agreed that he made a meal of it. That is simulation. Cheating.

To make something appear worse than it was. Cheating.

To exaggerate the contact. Cheating.

I think you are the one making yourself look stupid on this Stu.
		
Click to expand...

Try again!
Simulation is defined as a player trying to convince a ref that a foul has occurred when it hasn't. 

In this case a foul did occur. Whilst he may have made a meal of it, by the rule's he didn't simulate, dive or cheat.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Youâ€™ve just agreed that he made a meal of it. That is simulation. Cheating.

To make something appear worse than it was. Cheating.

To exaggerate the contact. Cheating.

I think you are the one making yourself look stupid on this Stu.
		
Click to expand...

No Iâ€™m not. Iâ€™ve already agreed he made a meal of it but that doesnâ€™t stop it being a pen.

Richarlison has just done the same but no mention heâ€™s cheated even though itâ€™s a blatant foul/pen.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Great 3 points that, wasnâ€™t what I thought weâ€™d get in the first half, much better 2nd half.

Will have to put a pre-order in for the dvd. 

Click to expand...

Literally a Game of 2 halfs.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Try again!
Simulation is defined as a player trying to convince a ref that a foul has occurred when it hasn't.

In this case a foul did occur. Whilst he may have made a meal of it, by the rule's he didn't simulate, dive or cheat.
		
Click to expand...

It doesnâ€™t change a thing, itâ€™s dishonest.

As a professional stay on your feet and try to play football, let the referees do their job.

How can a ref evaluate and assess that unreasonable contact has taken place if a player adds his fake response into the mix?

I suppose youâ€™re going to tell me that the player had the right to go down because he was brushed.

Not in my book.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No Iâ€™m not. Iâ€™ve already agreed he made a meal of it but that doesnâ€™t stop it being a pen.

Richarlison has just done the same but no mention heâ€™s cheated even though itâ€™s a blatant foul/pen.
		
Click to expand...

Richarlison blatantly dived, get in you cheating Brazilian beauty.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			It doesnâ€™t change a thing, itâ€™s dishonest.

As a professional stay on your feet and try to play football, let the referees do their job.

How can a ref evaluate and assess that unreasonable contact has taken place if a player adds his fake response into the mix?

I suppose youâ€™re going to tell me that the player had the right to go down because he was brushed.

Not in my book.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a fan of the term winning a penalty at all. 
So if you are legitimately fouled you should try give up a better goal scoring opportunity (penalty). Do me a favour, you came on he throwing accusations around at a player who was actually fouled. Then  you tried to dig deeper.

Of course if you have the same condition as Wenger, then i'm sure you never saw or rejoiced when one of your numerous cheats "won" (a phrase i hate btw) a penalty for Arsenal?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			It doesnâ€™t change a thing, itâ€™s dishonest.

As a professional stay on your feet and try to play football, let the referee do their job.

How can a ref evaluate and assess that unreasonable contact has taken place if a player adds his fake response into the mix?

I suppose youâ€™re going to tell me that the player had the right to go down because he was brushed.

Not in my book.
		
Click to expand...


He tried to stay on his feet but the keeper hooked him, not brushed him. If the keeper wasnâ€™t so stupid in trying to stop him from reaching the ball then we wouldnâ€™t be having this discussion.

Was there any need for the flailing arms, no but that doesnâ€™t stop it from being a pen. 

No Iâ€™m not saying he had a right to go down, Iâ€™ve already stated on numerous occasions he made a meal of it but itâ€™s still a foul!!

He hasnâ€™t cheated or conned the ref because it was a blatant foul.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Richarlison blatantly dived, get in you cheating Brazilian beauty. 

Click to expand...

No, he made a meal of it, never dived.

Though I think they all do these days.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No, he made a meal of it.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, âš½ï¸ðŸ‘œâ€™s on here have said itâ€™s either cheating or we shouldnâ€™t have an opinion as the Ref is the only one that matters.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm not a fan of the term winning a penalty at all.
So if you are legitimately fouled you should try give up a better goal scoring opportunity (penalty). Do me a favour, you came on he throwing accusations around at a player who was actually fouled. Then  you tried to dig deeper.

Of course if you have the same condition as Wenger, then i'm sure you never saw or rejoiced when one of your numerous cheats "won" (a phrase i hate btw) a penalty for Arsenal?
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s a genuine foul the player doesnâ€™t have to do anything but naturally react to the situation.

If however the player feels the need to falsify the response you have to question whether the â€œfoulâ€ was truly a foul to begin with.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2019)

I despair, my avatar speaks volumes.

We may only be 3 points off 4th place, but with all that possession and missed chances, if we can't put the ball in the net with that starting 11, then Sarri really needs to change his views towards CHO who needs to start as he's a winner IMO and I think starting him is the answer, that goes for Willian also and Emerson.

Sarri is blinkered and stubborn, I can't fathom him out! 

I think we need to win the Europa to get CL next season, without a clinical finisher and service to Hazard & Higuian from players like Willain & CHO not starting, 4th place looks a lot further than the 3 points it is!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			If itâ€™s a genuine foul the player doesnâ€™t have to do anything but naturally react to the situation.

If however the player feels the need to falsify the response you have to question whether the â€œfoulâ€ was truly a foul to begin with.
		
Click to expand...


In a perfect world i would agree. Unfortunately as VAR has shown. Refs are struggling to see things correctly. I am against dives, or even winning a penalty in the sense of players looking for the leg to go over etc. If though a player just makes a meal of something, that doesn't detract from the initial foul imo. Certainly not enough to call them a cheat, as all they are trying t do is get what they should get.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

Fish said:



			I despair, my avatar speaks volumes.

We may only be 3 points off 4th place, but with all that possession and missed chances, if we can't put the ball in the net with that starting 11, then Sarri really needs to change his views towards CHO who needs to start as he's a winner IMO and I think starting him is the answer, that goes for Willian also and Emerson.

Sarri is blinkered and stubborn, I can't fathom him out!

I think we need to win the Europa to get CL next season, without a clinical finisher and service to Hazard & Higuian from players like Willain & CHO not starting, 4th place looks a lot further than the 3 points it is!
		
Click to expand...

pretty sure you have a tougher run in than us and possibly the others too. You have to go to Liverpool and Man U plus have a few London derbies left? 

4th place will be last one standing i think!


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			pretty sure you have a tougher run in than us and possibly the others too. You have to go to Liverpool and Man U plus have a few London derbies left?

4th place will be last one standing i think!
		
Click to expand...

To take a line from Sawtooth, â€˜thereâ€™s no easy gamesâ€™, BUT, when the opposition is belly up the whole of the 1st half and your dominating to the degree we were and still canâ€™t stick it away, then thereâ€™s nobody I can look at and say, thatâ€™s a 3 point bankerðŸ˜Ÿ

Emerson should start ahead of Alonso. 

William should start ahead of Pedro. 

Cho should start ahead of Barkley or anyone else. 

Iâ€™d like to see Christianson start more also. 

Iâ€™d like to see Ampadu get more minutes. 

We have a decent squad, but key players that need to start that can provide a better service to the front men will leave in the summer and weâ€™ll be left with the dross thatâ€™s failing now and stubborn Sarri keeps selecting. 

Oh and ffs get Kante back in his rightful position. 

All the pieces are there!


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2019)

Fish said:



			To take a line from Sawtooth, â€˜thereâ€™s no easy gamesâ€™, BUT, when the opposition is belly up the whole of the 1st half and your dominating to the degree we were and still canâ€™t stick it away, then thereâ€™s nobody I can look at and say, thatâ€™s a 3 point bankerðŸ˜Ÿ

Emerson should start ahead of Alonso. 

William should start ahead of Pedro. 

Cho should start ahead of Barkley or anyone else. 

Iâ€™d like to see Christianson start more also. 

Iâ€™d like to see Ampadu get more minutes. 

We have a decent squad, but key players that need to start that can provide a better service to the front men will leave in the summer and weâ€™ll be left with the dross thatâ€™s failing now and stubborn Sarri keeps selecting. 

Oh and ffs get Kante back in his rightful position. 

All the pieces are there!
		
Click to expand...


Interestingly the last couple of game weve picked what I think is our best line up or close to it, am optimistic we'll stick with it wouldnt be shocked to see rotation again. Were definitely a better side with 2 up top and Ramsey in the side thats for sure!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 17, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Nope I know a diving cheat when I see one. Remember, just because there was contact it doesnâ€™t mean that the player did not dive/cheat.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you probably do Arsenal have had some quality ones over the years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2019)

Wasn't the nightmare I thought it could be considering how much ball Liverpool had. As a former keeper I couldn't believe the Millwall keeper. What was he doing. Catch it or punch it. Just do something. Bet he won't walk around Bermondsey anytime soon. Didn't see the whole match so was it just poor game management from Millwall


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thought the Everton pen was a stonewall.
In slow mo they clash feet but then Alonso raises his foot As Richarlason goes down.
Posh poor pen though, never understand why the strikers donâ€™t take the pens after all they are there for their finishing quality.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 17, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			the Ref is the only one that matters. 

Click to expand...

Well, erm, it is.

Unless you've seen any rescinded after consulting public opinion?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 17, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Well, erm, it is.

Unless you've seen any rescinded after consulting public opinion?
		
Click to expand...



*Definition of forum in English:*
*forum*


*NOUN*


1A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
_â€˜we hope these pages act as a forum for debateâ€™_

More example sentences
Synonyms
1.1 A website or web page where users can post comments about a particular issue or topic and reply to other users' postings.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Well, erm, it is.

Unless you've seen any rescinded after consulting public opinion?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a forum for goodness sake - this and many others are the places to talk about these incidents and debate whether the ref got it right or not in peopleâ€™s opinions- people arenâ€™t discussing it so that the ref suddenly changes his mind !! Christ alive - what do you expect people to talk about on a football thread if they canâ€™t talk about referee decisions that may or may not affect the outcome of the game


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 17, 2019)

We are in Bilbao at present. Saw  the Bilbao fans out 7 hours before the start of the match yesterday. Unbelievable atmosphere with 80% seemed to be wearing their colours.

Saw Betis v Barca tonight. Suarez gave a great flick for 2nd goal, missed a sitter and then 3 mins. later scored an absolute scorcher.

Watching Barca tonight I would be a tad worried if a Man. U fan. Could be wrong but hey just seem a different class.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Youâ€™ve just agreed that he made a meal of it. That is simulation. Cheating.

To make something appear worse than it was. Cheating.

To exaggerate the contact. Cheating.

I think you are the one making yourself look stupid on this Stu.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're a bit confused. Cheating would be to throw yourself to the ground under no contact. If there was contact and he was fouled, then all he's doing is highlighting it to the referee. There's no prizes for battling to stay on your feet only for the ref to miss the incident altogether.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think you're a bit confused. Cheating would be to throw yourself to the ground under no contact. If there was contact and he was fouled, then all he's doing is highlighting it to the referee. There's no prizes for battling to stay on your feet only for the ref to miss the incident altogether.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey... That would be a bit of a revolution... Players 'battling' to stay on their feet...


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think you're a bit confused. Cheating would be to throw yourself to the ground under no contact. If there was contact and he was fouled, then all he's doing is highlighting it to the referee. There's no prizes for battling to stay on your feet only for the ref to miss the incident altogether.
		
Click to expand...

No but there is a prize for over reacting. Contact in itself is not necessarily a foul so making it look worse is cheating.

Sounds like many of you get conned like the referees lol.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			No but there is a prize for over reacting. Contact in itself is not necessarily a foul so making it look worse is cheating.

Sounds like many of you get conned like the referees lol.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen this Mane incident, I was just making a general point that going down when there is contact is absolutely not 'cheating', far from it. Contact that impedes your progress or ability to play the ball is a foul (if they've not got the ball themselves of course).


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:





*Definition of forum in English:*
*forum*


*NOUN*


1A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
_â€˜we hope these pages act as a forum for debateâ€™_

More example sentences
Synonyms
1.1 A website or web page where users can post comments about a particular issue or topic and reply to other users' postings.



Click to expand...

Excellent googling Paul, you're missing the point though.

Talk about it all you want, your opinion doesn't matter and won't change anything.

Google pointless...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Excellent googling Paul, you're missing the point though.

Talk about it all you want, your opinion doesn't matter and won't change anything.

Google pointless...
		
Click to expand...

Might as well delete this forum altogether then in that case. Since nothing we discuss matters or changes anything. 

I'm starting to wonder why you even signed up here actually? 2334 posts from you, none of which mattered or changed anything.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 18, 2019)

Appreciate this thread is intended for matters relating to the Prem...

But, if you want to view some very puzzling reffing...
Seek out what happened at the Kassam over the weekend...
Fairly certain a disgruntled Bantam fan would have posted some footage or a link...


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Might as well delete this forum altogether then in that case. Since nothing we discuss matters or changes anything. 

I'm starting to wonder why you even signed up here actually? 2334 posts from you, none of which mattered or changed anything.
		
Click to expand...

I can explain that, he is from Manchester.  We don't listen ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Appreciate this thread is intended for matters relating to the Prem...

But, if you want to view some very puzzling reffing...
Seek out what happened at the Kassam over the weekend...
Fairly certain a disgruntled Bantam fan would have posted some footage or a link...
		
Click to expand...

Seems very bizarre. Bradford denied a pen, Oxford go up the other end and score. Ref then decides to rule it out and go back for the pen - but then changes his mind again and gives the goal anyway! He's made himself look a bit of a tit really.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 18, 2019)

For those that like a good Derby game. Keep your scousers and Manc Derbys. North London, who are you. 

Tonight is the Biggie, Mansfield v Lincoln. Stags Chairmans Missis is getting her tits, lips and hips done for this one. Cameras are gonna be there and it's live on Sky.

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwssssssssssssss.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 18, 2019)

We know nothing is going to change .
But lads get things of their chest on here.
It stops them kicking the dog .
If you think something is irrelevant just donâ€™t post.
I have learned lots of this forum , most of it useless triv .


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I haven't seen this Mane incident, I was just making a general point that going down when there is contact is absolutely not 'cheating', far from it. Contact that impedes your progress or ability to play the ball is a foul (if they've not got the ball themselves of course).
		
Click to expand...

Keeper pulls him back after flapping at the ball, Mane went down and asked the ref a question and he said pen.
Thatâ€™s it really.

If he stays on his feet and tries to play the ball the ref wouldnâ€™t give it, so players go down.
If no contact thatâ€™s cheating imo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 18, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Excellent googling Paul, you're missing the point though.

Talk about it all you want, your opinion doesn't matter and won't change anything.

Google pointless...
		
Click to expand...

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz! Youâ€™re adding nothing, itâ€™s you missing the point!
I googled pointless and a picture of you came up.

Definition of _forum in_ English:
forum


NOUN


1A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
_â€˜we hope these pages act as a forum for debateâ€™_

More example sentences
Synonyms
1.1 A website or web page where users can post comments about a particular issue or topic and reply to other users' postings.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2019)

I see England have called up Callum Hudson-Odi - not bad for a player who hasnâ€™t started a Prem league game yet 

Wonder what players like Lookman , Gray , Maddison - players playing regularly in the Prem think ,  even Nelson has been starting games. CHO is no doubt a very talented player and has a very bright future but seems a strange call up


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 18, 2019)

Yyyyyeeeeeeeeellllllllllooooooooowwwwwwwwwssssssss. ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 18, 2019)

Less empty seats at field Mill than City. ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2019)

Ward-Prowse and Hudson-Odoi added to the England squad. Gives it a bit more balance going forward at least. Stones, Delph, Loftus-Cheek & Shaw have all pulled out I believe. The centre back options are bloody awful though, that leaves us with one of Tarkowski or Keane potentially starting! That's a shocker.

What team would you even start? I'd probably go for..

Heaton
Walker - Maguire - Keane - Rose
Hendo - Rice
Sterling - Rashford - Sancho
Kane​


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 19, 2019)

Interesting team that. Given the situation with Rice, especially. Hendo isn't fit really, either! Don't know what to make of the Hudson-Odoi call-up tbh, he's clearly got talent but is he really deserving of being part of what's supposed to be the top players available to the national manager? The centre-back issue is quite something - the days off Rio, Terry, Carra etc are a long way away now! I have to say I'm a bit confused at how Tarkowski gets in the squad but Dunk down at Brighton doesn't.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ward-Prowse and Hudson-Odoi added to the England squad. Gives it a bit more balance going forward at least. Stones, Delph, Loftus-Cheek & Shaw have all pulled out I believe. The centre back options are bloody awful though, that leaves us with one of Tarkowski or Keane potentially starting! That's a shocker.

What team would you even start? I'd probably go for..

Heaton
Walker - Maguire - Keane - Rose
Hendo - Rice
Sterling - Rashford - Sancho
Kane​

Click to expand...

Not sure on that. Looks way too top heavy and no one in midfield who can control the game. I'd probably rest Rashford as he's been putting in shift after shift at Utd. Then rest Kane for the second game and give the young front three a chance.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2019)

Pickford

TA-A
Maguire
Keane
Chillwell

Henderson
Dier
Alli
Rice

Kane
Sterling

Go 2 or 3 up, change Keeper, bring on Rashford and Barkley.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 19, 2019)

---------------Pickford-------------
--TAA--Maguire---Keane--Rose---
---------Alli----Rice----Henderson----
--Sterling--------------------Sancho--
----------------Kane----------------

Is what I'd be going for.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I see England have called up Callum Hudson-Odi - not bad for a player who hasnâ€™t started a Prem league game yet

Wonder what players like Lookman , Gray , Maddison - players playing regularly in the Prem think ,  even Nelson has been starting games. CHO is no doubt a very talented player and has a very bright future but seems a strange call up
		
Click to expand...

With respect he's in a different class to Lookman and Gray. Those two are very limited at the top level. Theres a reason Bayern were prepared to pay Â£35-40m for a player with only 18 months on his contract.....

Maddison is a good shout. He will surely be involved at some point!


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Pickford

TA-A
Maguire
Keane
Chillwell

Henderson
Dier
Alli
Rice

Kane
Sterling
		
Click to expand...

No way will England play TWO holding midfielders at home against nomarks! Are you Jose Mourinho


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 19, 2019)

4LEX said:



			With respect he's in a different class to Lookman and Gray. Those two are very limited at the top level. Theres a reason Bayern were prepared to pay Â£35-40m for a player with only 18 months on his contract.....

Maddison is a good shout. He will surely be involved at some point!
		
Click to expand...

RB Leipzig were offering us a similar amount for Lookman as well last summer to be fair. Lookman has also actually started games and looked class. Hudson-Odoi may possibly have a higher ceiling but right now Lookman is the more accomplished player, and more deserving of a call-up, though I don't think he's ready. He's more ready than Hudson-Odoi.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2019)

First qualifier at home I reckon heâ€™ll stick to what he knows imo.

Too calculated to take too many risks early on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2019)

4LEX said:



			No way will England play TWO holding midfielders at home against nomarks! Are you Jose Mourinho 

Click to expand...

2nd highest rank Team in our group, heâ€™ll mess about with the other fixtures, donâ€™t think heâ€™ll want a risk a defeat.
We need to be careful writing off any team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2019)

4LEX said:



			No way will England play TWO holding midfielders at home against nomarks! Are you Jose Mourinho 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not two holding midfielders thatâ€™s 3 - Henderson who isnâ€™t fully fit plus Dier and Rice ?! And is Alli fit 

Is it a qualifier or friendly? Who are they playing 

Looking at the squad 

Heaton

TAA
Maguire 
Keane
Chillwell

Ward Prowse
Rice 

Sterling 
Ali
Sancho

Kane 

Seems a bit gulf in the middle - is Loftus Cheek in the squad 

If some would put Loftus Cheek in middle then play three up high with Kane in the middle and Sancho and Sterling either side


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Pickford

TA-A
Maguire
Keane
Chillwell

Henderson
Dier
Alli
Rice

Kane
Sterling

Go 2 or 3 up, change Keeper, bring on Rashford and Barkley.
		
Click to expand...

For all the promise of last summer that line up is pretty  depressing as I realise the manager is short of options. 

Forgetting Pickford for the moment and the weakness of the two central defenders,  the midfield puts me in mind of the bad old days when Carlton Palmer played.

Alli is not match fit, Rice looks like he will be a good player but lacks experience at this level and if I had my way Henderson and Dier wouldn't get a look in; certainly not together. 

No creativity in that midfield.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			RB Leipzig were offering us a similar amount for Lookman as well last summer to be fair. Lookman has also actually started games and looked class. Hudson-Odoi may possibly have a higher ceiling but right now Lookman is the more accomplished player, and more deserving of a call-up, though I don't think he's ready. He's more ready than Hudson-Odoi.
		
Click to expand...

RB are a different kettle of fish though and are more cash happy than Bayern. Bayern hardly ever pay big money for established players, let alone young ones.

Although it's not really a major issue as Sterling and Sancho are that good, they'll have the positions sewn up for years.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			For all the promise of last summer that line up is pretty  depressing as I realise the manager is short of options.

Forgetting Pickford for the moment and the weakness of the two central defenders,  the midfield puts me in mind of the bad old days when Carlton Palmer played.

Alli is not match fit, Rice looks like he will be a good player but lacks experience at this level and if I had my way Henderson and Dier wouldn't get a look in; certainly not together.

No creativity in that midfield.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, we can only go on whatâ€™s available, on paper this is the trickier of the 2 matches and I donâ€™t see Southgate bringing in 3 or 4 new faces, happy to be proved wrong.....


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 19, 2019)

--------- Rice ----- Henderson -------
-----------------------------------------
---------------- Alli --------------------
-----------------------------------------
Sancho ------- Kane -------- Stering

Pretty sure it'll be that midfield and attack. Only change could be Dier in for Rice but he's been average or injured this season, so hopefully he goes with Rice.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2019)

4LEX said:



			--------- Rice ----- Henderson -------
-----------------------------------------
---------------- Alli --------------------
-----------------------------------------
Sancho ------- Kane -------- Stering

Pretty sure it'll be that midfield and attack. Only change could be Dier in for Rice but he's been average or injured this season, so hopefully he goes with Rice.
		
Click to expand...

Better to be Jose and make a decision than only play 6! 
Whatâ€™s the other 5?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2019)

Interesting to see so many going for rice from the off

Would be great to see him play for England ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Interesting to see so many going for rice from the off

Would be great to see him play for England ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

A shocking lack of quality alternatives.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			A shocking lack of quality alternatives.
		
Click to expand...

If he continues to develop at the rate he is he could be better than any of the options for CDM for England for many years


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Not sure on that. Looks way too top heavy *and no one in midfield who can control the game.* I'd probably rest Rashford as he's been putting in shift after shift at Utd. Then rest Kane for the second game and give the young front three a chance.
		
Click to expand...

It's not my fault they didn't put any good midfielders in the squad, lol. I was working with what's there.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s not two holding midfielders thatâ€™s 3 - Henderson who isnâ€™t fully fit plus Dier and Rice ?! *And is Alli fit*

Is it a qualifier or friendly? Who are they playing

Looking at the squad

Heaton

TAA
Maguire
Keane
Chillwell

Ward Prowse
Rice

Sterling
Ali
Sancho

Kane

Seems a bit gulf in the middle - is Loftus Cheek in the squad

If some would put Loftus Cheek in middle then play three up high with Kane in the middle and Sancho and Sterling either side
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure Dele can be trusted to start. He's been back just one game for us. He might be technically fit but he can't be sharp or _match_ fit yet. It's awkward though because the next alternative is Barkley and I don't rate him at all.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2019)

4LEX said:



			--------- Rice ----- Henderson -------
-----------------------------------------
---------------- Alli --------------------
-----------------------------------------
Sancho ------- Kane -------- Stering

Pretty sure it'll be that midfield and attack. Only change could be Dier in for Rice but he's been average or injured this season, so hopefully he goes with Rice.
		
Click to expand...

Henderson and Alli should be nowhere near the England starting line up imo, just not good enough.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Henderson and Alli should be nowhere near the England starting line up imo, just not good enough.
		
Click to expand...

Again, hands are tied a bit. If they are not good enough then who is? If you'd have said not fit enough then that's a different issue, but fully fit, it's not like we have the next Lamps and Stevie G waiting in the wings is it?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Again, hands are tied a bit. If they are not good enough then who is? If you'd have said not fit enough then that's a different issue, but fully fit, it's not like we have the next Lamps and Stevie G waiting in the wings is it?
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s true, unfortunately our midfield is full of average Premiership players. We need some top quality players to break through and take us to the next level.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure Dele can be trusted to start. He's been back just one game for us. He might be technically fit but he can't be sharp or _match_ fit yet. It's awkward though because the next alternative is Barkley and I don't rate him at all.
		
Click to expand...

Barkley should be in the team - he is the one English player who at the moment can go past players and try and create forward especially if Loftus Cheek isnâ€™t playing and he wonâ€™t take that Foden bloke. Rice doesnâ€™t seem the creative type and Henderson and Dier arenâ€™t so they need to find two centre mids - one who can carry the ball with threat and pace a box to box type and then you need one who can get on the ball dictate the pace , thread a pace , have the vision to release the guys in front 

Currently if all fully fit 

Henderson and Dier as your Defence Mids Henderson first choice and Rice coming through if he shows he is good enough 

Barkley the box to box player with Lingard , Alli and Loftus Cheek around the squad 

But the creative player is the missing link for England- itâ€™s hard to see who they have , Foden is one who is talked about a lot so will he provide that creativity? Who else ? Maddison ? 

The one area England donâ€™t seem to have an issue is the guys up high - Kane , Rashford , Sancho , Sterling currently then young players like Hudson , Lookman and even the young lad at Liverpool Brewster


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Thatâ€™s true, unfortunately our midfield is full of average Premiership players. We need some top quality players to break through and take us to the next level.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to see that happening all the while the PL continue to plunder Europe and then farm out any up and coming talent on loan at lower levels


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Barkley should be in the team - he is the one English player who at the moment can go past players and try and create forward especially if Loftus Cheek isnâ€™t playing and he wonâ€™t take that Foden bloke. Rice doesnâ€™t seem the creative type and Henderson and Dier arenâ€™t so they need to find two centre mids - one who can carry the ball with threat and pace a box to box type and then you need one who can get on the ball dictate the pace , thread a pace , have the vision to release the guys in front

Currently if all fully fit

Henderson and Dier as your Defence Mids Henderson first choice and Rice coming through if he shows he is good enough

Barkley the box to box player with Lingard , Alli and Loftus Cheek around the squad

But the creative player is the missing link for England- itâ€™s hard to see who they have , Foden is one who is talked about a lot so will he provide that creativity? Who else ? Maddison ?

The one area England donâ€™t seem to have an issue is the guys up high - Kane , Rashford , Sancho , Sterling currently then young players like Hudson , Lookman and even the young lad at Liverpool Brewster
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I think we're set in attack for a few years, certainly I don't see Kane, Sterling or Rashford suddenly dropping off a cliff ability-wise. I think long-term Foden will be in and around the first time, for sure. He seems to be pretty unique in skillset right now, and the fact he's training with and learning from David Silva and De Bruyne every day is invaluable. I like Winks, obviously I get to see more of him than fans of other clubs, but he's not the driving forward type, more of a good user of the ball from deep who should have a role to play if he keeps improving. Maddison is decent, but I'm not sure he'll ever be someone who starts games for us. I'm a fan of Loftus-Cheek but he needs to get out of Chelsea, were young English players go to die. Lingard is a funny one, seems to do well, but also you don't really notice the difference when he's not there.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			and even the young lad at Liverpool Brewster
		
Click to expand...

God, you don't help yourself at times!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			God, you don't help yourself at times!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but whatâ€™s wrong ? 

Brewster has a very exciting future ahead of him and that will include playing for his country at the highest level


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Brewster has a very exciting future ahead of him and that will include playing for his country at the highest level
		
Click to expand...

You have no idea if that's going to be long term true. Not a notion. Think of all the nonsense we've heard down the years. Bridges, Ben Foster, Cadamarteri, Phil Jones... these were all players we heard were going to be stars before they'd ever proven they were good enough.

Even top class Premier League players went on to be nowhere near as good for England - Andy Cole, Robbie Fowler...

Too many football fans big up their own well in advance of it ever being shown.

Tell you what - Â£10 on Brewster being out on loan at a lesser club, or sold completely by the end of the summer transfer window at the start of 20/21?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			You have no idea if that's going to be long term true. Not a notion. Think of all the nonsense we've heard down the years. Bridges, Ben Foster, Cadamarteri, Phil Jones... these were all players we heard were going to be stars before they'd ever proven they were good enough.

Even top class Premier League players went on to be nowhere near as good for England - Andy Cole, Robbie Fowler...

Too many football fans big up their own well in advance of it ever being shown.

Tell you what - Â£10 on Brewster being out on loan at a lesser club, or sold completely by the end of the summer transfer window at the start of 20/21?
		
Click to expand...

He may not work out , just like players like Hudson etc etc may bomb out after a good year - there is no guarantee for any player - doesnâ€™t make me stop believing that I think Brewster is the real deal and will get his chance once the injury issue is over and he gets a good pre season - he has the talent , the ability and he outshone players like Sancho and Hudson at the World Cup where he was top scorer so yep I reckon he is going to be a player , and one of the reasons why Klopp wonâ€™t spend big on a striker when Sturridge leaves because he will be given his chance just like TAA did .

Just an opinion thatâ€™s all at the end of the day - one which may prove right or wrong Iâ€™m sure we will see at stage over the next 5 years or so

And no - donâ€™t do bets - donâ€™t see the point betting on an opinion, when Brewster ends up playing for England Iâ€™ll just be happy in the glow that i got it right about him


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He may not work out , just like players like Hudson etc etc may bomb out after a good year - there is no guarantee for any player - doesnâ€™t make me stop believing that I think Brewster is the real deal and will get his chance once the injury issue is over and he gets a good pre season - he has the talent , the ability and he outshone players like Sancho and Hudson at the World Cup where he was top scorer so yep I reckon he is going to be a player , and one of the reasons why Klopp wonâ€™t spend big on a striker when Sturridge leaves because he will be given his chance just like TAA did .

Just an opinion thatâ€™s all at the end of the day - one which may prove right or wrong Iâ€™m sure we will see at stage over the next 5 years or so
		
Click to expand...

Your quote - "Brewster has a very exciting future ahead of him and that will include playing for his country at the highest level."

So will you take that bet?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I think we're set in attack for a few years, certainly I don't see Kane, Sterling or Rashford suddenly dropping off a cliff ability-wise. I think long-term Foden will be in and around the first time, for sure. He seems to be pretty unique in skillset right now, and the fact he's training with and learning from David Silva and De Bruyne every day is invaluable. I like Winks, obviously I get to see more of him than fans of other clubs, but he's not the driving forward type, more of a good user of the ball from deep who should have a role to play if he keeps improving. Maddison is decent, but I'm not sure he'll ever be someone who starts games for us. I'm a fan of Loftus-Cheek but he needs to get out of Chelsea, were young English players go to die. Lingard is a funny one, seems to do well, but also you don't really notice the difference when he's not there.
		
Click to expand...

Lingard is a strange one , he doesnâ€™t seem to have any attributes that make him more than just a championship level player but he appears to act like a World Class Star - he does seem to pop up and score goals and work hard but from the times I have seen he doesnâ€™t seem to create , doesnâ€™t have outstanding ability on the ball , is he quick ? BUT he scores and he seems to do it when itâ€™s needed 

Winks - I couldnâ€™t tell from what I have seen of him , just doesnâ€™t seem to stand out but I donâ€™t know if thatâ€™s a good thing and he just does everything quietly and efficiently without grabbing headlines , certainly doesnâ€™t seem to give the ball away too much , is his range of passing good ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 19, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Your quote - "Brewster has a very exciting future ahead of him and that will include playing for his country at the highest level."

So will you take that bet?
		
Click to expand...

Oh the irony
Your insistence to bait Phil is getting a little tedious now.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 19, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Oh the irony
Your insistence to bait Phil is getting a little tedious now.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not baiting anyone, Iâ€™ve addressed him directly. Move on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 19, 2019)

Ned Flanders doesnâ€™t believe in gambling ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lingard is a strange one , he doesnâ€™t seem to have any attributes that make him more than just a championship level player but he appears to act like a World Class Star - he does seem to pop up and score goals and work hard but from the times I have seen he doesnâ€™t seem to create , doesnâ€™t have outstanding ability on the ball , is he quick ? BUT he scores and he seems to do it when itâ€™s needed

Winks - I couldnâ€™t tell from what I have seen of him , just doesnâ€™t seem to stand out but I donâ€™t know if thatâ€™s a good thing and he just does everything quietly and efficiently without grabbing headlines , certainly doesnâ€™t seem to give the ball away too much , is his range of passing good ?
		
Click to expand...

I quite like Lingard, as I say he often plays well when he's there, mostly due to good work rate. But I also don't think we miss him when he's not playing. Bit of a jack of all trades player perhaps, just decent at a lot of things.

Winks is a Modric kind of player. That's not me saying he's as good as Modric is or was, before anyone jumps on it - I just means that's the sort of game he has. Sit deep in the midfield, keep the ball for his team, good work ethic, get through tight spaces and move the ball on for the attack. I think he's a good partner for a ball-winner, like Dier or Rice or whoever ends up being the preference there. Obviously his main competitor for a starting role will be Henderson.

I'm with Kellfire on Brewster, you can certainly say you hope he does well, but there's no guarantee that he won't end up a League Two player at best. According to Wikipedia he's not even played a single game of football at professional level for goodness sake. Quite bold of you to say he will definitely play for England. 


Here's a fun example from 2007 we've probably all seen but bears repeating: http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/fulh...edicted-their-england-team-of-the-future.html  I'm sure plenty were convinced they would all play at the highest level. 

Found another article from 2010: https://www.theguardian.com/football/2010/jun/30/england-future-stars-world-cup  Some crackers in there, I wonder what Delfouneso is up to.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I quite like Lingard, as I say he often plays well when he's there, mostly due to good work rate. But I also don't think we miss him when he's not playing. Bit of a jack of all trades player perhaps, just decent at a lot of things.

Winks is a Modric kind of player. That's not me saying he's as good as Modric is or was, before anyone jumps on it - I just means that's the sort of game he has. Sit deep in the midfield, keep the ball for his team, good work ethic, get through tight spaces and move the ball on for the attack. I think he's a good partner for a ball-winner, like Dier or Rice or whoever ends up being the preference there. Obviously his main competitor for a starting role will be Henderson.

I'm with Kellfire on Brewster, you can certainly say you hope he does well, but there's no guarantee that he won't end up a League Two player at best. According to Wikipedia he's not even played a single game of football at professional level for goodness sake. Quite bold of you to say he will definitely play for England.


Here's a fun example from 2007 we've probably all seen but bears repeating: http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/fulh...edicted-their-england-team-of-the-future.html  I'm sure plenty were convinced they would all play at the highest level.

Found another article from 2010: https://www.theguardian.com/football/2010/jun/30/england-future-stars-world-cup  Some crackers in there, I wonder what Delfouneso is up to.
		
Click to expand...

There certainly has been plenty of players that have been overhyped whilst England searched for the next hopes but those players were talented but their youth career was decent. This current crop especially the lads that won the World Cup are special - that team of Foden , Sancho , Gibbs White , Hudson Odei and yes Brewster are special players Foden got all the highlights but it was Brewsters goals that won England that World Cup - the hat trick against Brazil was special 

Last summer German teams were also after him with one team getting a friendly cancelled because of taping him up - he was tempted to go there but signed a big contract to stay , Klopp rates him highly and he is close to being in the first team squad after his injury and thatâ€™s the only thing that has stopped his playing already. He is going to save us spending big money on a striker - and Iâ€™m confident that he will follow his teammates into the England team , when the academy staff rate him higher than both Owen and Fowler at his age then for me there is someone special there. I have no doubt it could be completely false hope but I just have a feeling it wonâ€™t be - I have a lot of trust in Klopp in regards this young lad and I only have to look at how he has managed TAA to feel he is in good hands


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There certainly has been plenty of players that have been overhyped whilst England searched for the next hopes but those players were talented but their youth career was decent. This current crop especially the lads that won the World Cup are special - that team of Foden , Sancho , Gibbs White , Hudson Odei and yes Brewster are special players Foden got all the highlights but it was Brewsters goals that won England that World Cup - the hat trick against Brazil was special

Last summer German teams were also after him with one team getting a friendly cancelled because of taping him up - he was tempted to go there but signed a big contract to stay , Klopp rates him highly and he is close to being in the first team squad after his injury and thatâ€™s the only thing that has stopped his playing already. He is going to save us spending big money on a striker - and Iâ€™m confident that he will follow his teammates into the England team , when the academy staff rate him higher than both Owen and Fowler at his age then for me there is someone special there. I have no doubt it could be completely false hope but I just have a feeling it wonâ€™t be - I have a lot of trust in Klopp in regards this young lad and I only have to look at how he has managed TAA to feel he is in good hands
		
Click to expand...

Quickly googled him as i hadnâ€™t heard of him.. shocked when I found out born and raised in Chadwell Heath which is about 4 miles away from me.. itâ€™s also where (up until the move to rush green recently) West Ham training ground was 

Apparently we scouted him but he pick Chelsea .. what a mistake! Glad to see he went to an acadamy that gives youth a proper chance!

Itâ€™s mental how much talent Chelsea have let go.. they had Declan rice until he was 14.. good job he left because he wouldnâ€™t be in the England team if he had stayed


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lingard is a strange one , he doesnâ€™t seem to have any attributes that make him more than just a championship level player but he appears to act like a World Class Star - he does seem to pop up and score goals and work hard but from the times I have seen he doesnâ€™t seem to create , doesnâ€™t have outstanding ability on the ball , is he quick ? BUT he scores and he seems to do it when itâ€™s needed

Winks - I couldnâ€™t tell from what I have seen of him , just doesnâ€™t seem to stand out but I donâ€™t know if thatâ€™s a good thing and he just does everything quietly and efficiently without grabbing headlines , certainly doesnâ€™t seem to give the ball away too much , is his range of passing good ?
		
Click to expand...

Lingard has good technical skills and is a top class class finisher. Plus you can't question his workrate which goes a long way. Unfortunately the whole J Lingz crap and the fashion label makes him appear laughable at times. Good for dressing room 'banter' and perfect squad player I'd say.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 20, 2019)

Whatever happens in this round of internationals, it's clear England are and will be a Top 3 side over the decade or so. You look at the quality in the side and that coming through and it's going to be exciting. Loads more summer all dayers with beers being hurled around for sure   

Theres a real lack of quality at international level, especially with the big traditional nations like Argentina, Brazil and Germany. Theres France, Belgium and maybe Holland that are going to be a force but nothing to worry about. No guarentee we'll win anything as you need a fair share of luck, but I'm confident we'll be in the last four of a lot of tournaments 

Southgate isn't a brilliant manager but he's got the progression from the younger sides sorted and has created a great team spirit. I was really skeptical about him at the start and even during the World Cup he made some big mistakes. He's appeared to have learnt from them and the Spain and Croatia games in the UNL were much better. Roll on Friday!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Whatever happens in this round of internationals, it's clear England are and will be a Top 3 side over the decade or so. You look at the quality in the side and that coming through and it's going to be exciting. Loads more summer all dayers with beers being hurled around for sure 

Theres a real lack of quality at international level, especially with the big traditional nations like Argentina, Brazil and Germany. Theres France, Belgium and maybe Holland that are going to be a force but nothing to worry about. No guarentee we'll win anything as you need a fair share of luck, but I'm confident we'll be in the last four of a lot of tournaments 

Southgate isn't a brilliant manager but he's got the progression from the younger sides sorted and has created a great team spirit. I was really skeptical about him at the start and even during the World Cup he made some big mistakes. He's appeared to have learnt from them and the Spain and Croatia games in the UNL were much better. Roll on Friday!
		
Click to expand...

Really?? I think the opposite - our central defence and midfield options are as poor as they've been in my lifetime. Our attacking options for the future are fantastic, but you can only play 3 or 4 of them at once. 

I'm curious as to what central defensive partnership we're going to build this successful period on?? Stones is an accident waiting to happen, Maguire is clumsy. Joe Gomez is superb but he is just one man, and we can only hope he doesn't continue to be unlucky with injuries.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Whatever happens in this round of internationals, it's clear England are and will be a Top 3 side over the decade or so. You look at the quality in the side and that coming through and it's going to be exciting. Loads more summer all dayers with beers being hurled around for sure 

Theres a real lack of quality at international level, especially with the big traditional nations like Argentina, Brazil and Germany. Theres France, Belgium and maybe Holland that are going to be a force but nothing to worry about. No guarentee we'll win anything as you need a fair share of luck, but I'm confident we'll be in the last four of a lot of tournaments 

Southgate isn't a brilliant manager but he's got the progression from the younger sides sorted and has created a great team spirit. I was really skeptical about him at the start and even during the World Cup he made some big mistakes. He's appeared to have learnt from them and the Spain and Croatia games in the UNL were much better. Roll on Friday!
		
Click to expand...

I agree and a lot of the big nations you name are now going through that rebuilding process every side has to do but they don't really have seen to have the same crop of quality young players coming through and so don't seem to have been able to make the transition as easily as perhaps they normally do. I'm not overly convinced by Southgate and did seem to get found out when we got to the business end of the WC. We do seem bereft with a definite #1 keeper, a lack of solid defenders and a midfield that really lacks a creative spark. Going forward we are overflowing with riches but we do have issues needing fixing

We've had some great success at the lower international levels but the FA and clubs really need to get together so we can find a way to continue these players progression and get regular game time and access towards U21 and senior squads


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hereâ€™s the latest U21â€™s squad announced for this weeks games (some have moved up or dropped out)

There is a lot of potential there, maybe we should be optimistic:

Defenders: Jake Clarke-Salter (Vitesse, loan from Chelsea), Jay Dasilva (Bristol City, loan from Chelsea), Dael Fry (Middlesbrough), Lloyd Kelly (Bristol City), Jonjoe Kenny (Everton), Ezri Konsa (Brentford), Fikayo Tomori (Derby County, loan from Chelsea), Kyle Walker-Peters (Tottenham Hotspur), Aaron Wan-Bissaka (Crystal Palace)

Midfielders: Harvey Barnes (Leicester City), Hamza Choudhury (Leicester City), Tom Davies (Everton), Kieran Dowell (Sheffield United, loan from Everton), Phil Foden (Manchester City), James Maddison (Leicester City), Ryan Sessegnon (Fulham)

Forwards: Tammy Abraham (Aston Villa, loan from Chelsea), Dominic Calvert-Lewin (Everton), Demarai Gray (Leicester City), Callum Hudson-Odoi (Chelsea), Ademola Lookman (Everton), Reiss Nelson (Hoffenheim, loan from Arsenal), Dominic Solanke (AFC Bournemouth)

2 things stand out for me, lack of Players from the top 6 clubs, apart from Chelsea loanees.

The amount actually playing in the PL.

Can you blame a top 6 Club for going out and buying top players?

Should the players have more patience and try and prove themselves at these clubs.

Whatâ€™s the point of success at U17, 18  and 20â€™s etc if very few make the 1st team.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Can you blame a top 6 Club for going out and buying top players?

Should the players have more patience and try and prove themselves at these clubs.

Whatâ€™s the point of success at U17, 18  and 20â€™s etc if very few make the 1st team.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and it's definitely an issue but I'd rather have players out on loan and potentially getting regular game time and therefore developing than being at a big 6 club and never getting a sight of first team football. With all the success at lower levels we've had on the world stage, you'd think the FA and the PL teams would be working together to find a way to develop and bring these players on so they are capable of progressing via the U21 side into the full squad. I wonder (and have no idea) of the number of the players at these U17, U19 etc levels who never go on to forge successful PL careers or even at a championship side. Is there a big drop out rate?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2019)

4LEX said:



			it's clear England are and will be a Top 3 side over the decade or so.
		
Click to expand...

England definitely are NOT currently a top three side and there's no way to know if they will be. You aren't the first person to make such lofty claims about uncertainties and you won't be the last but seriously, get a grip.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Whatâ€™s the point of success at U17, 18  and 20â€™s etc if very few make the 1st team.
		
Click to expand...

Of course relatively few will make the first team.

You have multiple under aged sides and only one senior team - think of the pool of current players of similar ages across all the different underage teams. How can they all fit into a 23 man squad for the first team simultaneously?

It's natural order.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 20, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			England definitely are NOT currently a top three side and there's no way to know if they will be. You aren't the first person to make such lofty claims about uncertainties and you won't be the last but seriously, get a grip.
		
Click to expand...

I know my stuff mate and base it on watching England AND other countries. If you don't think England are Top 3, give me your top three based on results, performances and future potential. I'll be waiting 

The facts are last four of the World Cup, top of the UNL in a group with Spain and a fading Croatia. Only France and Belgium are better than us based on the last 18 months or so. And we've improved massively since the World Cup.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2019)

4LEX said:



			I know my stuff mate and base it on watching England AND other countries. If you don't think England are Top 3, give me your top three based on results, performances and future potential. I'll be waiting 

The facts are last four of the World Cup, top of the UNL in a group with Spain and a fading Croatia. Only France and Belgium are better than us based on the last 18 months or so. And we've improved massively since the World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

No, I know _my _stuff, mate.

My claim trumps yours because of italics.

France and Belgium, definitely ahead. In a one off game I'd back most of the current world top ten against England. The team has regressed. Pickford is worse, the star right back (Trippier) has had his 15 minutes of fame, no quality defensive midfield, very few goals from anyone but Kane, no stand out centre backs.

Let me guess - you're English?


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Really?? I think the opposite - our central defence and midfield options are as poor as they've been in my lifetime. Our attacking options for the future are fantastic, but you can only play 3 or 4 of them at once.

I'm curious as to what central defensive partnership we're going to build this successful period on?? Stones is an accident waiting to happen, Maguire is clumsy. Joe Gomez is superb but he is just one man, and we can only hope he doesn't continue to be unlucky with injuries.
		
Click to expand...

The defence isn't littered with the individual quality of Rio or Terry but what did they win or actually achieve? Ditto the midfield with Gerrard and Lampard. The current England side is actually a team which goes a long way. Theres no other country that has a truely world class defence. You're looking at the negatives in those centrebacks, they're both very, very good defenders. Stones is a bit of a concern with his lack of football this season mind.

The future of football is strong, quick and technical players and England are full of them and within the next few years, more will have progressed on. The trend has been set with the younger sides. I actually think in Russia we underachieved given the draw but Euro 2020 with the semi finals and final at Wembley, we're going to be right there.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 20, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			No, I know _my _stuff, mate.

My claim trumps yours because of italics.

France and Belgium, definitely ahead. In a one off game I'd back most of the current world top ten against England. The team has regressed. Pickford is worse, the star right back (Trippier) has had his 15 minutes of fame, no quality defensive midfield, very few goals from anyone but Kane, no stand out centre backs.

Let me guess - you're English?
		
Click to expand...

I'd not argue with France. Although they've got issues in attack going forward and rely on a Chelsea bench striker to knit it together. And a dodgy Spurs keeper  Belgium on paper yes but they've bottled the last two tournaments and that will damage them no? A number of the golden generation are heading backwards too.

Brazil are improving despite going out early and if they discover a proper striker, would be up there. And if Neymar realised it was about scoring or creating rather than winning free kicks 

Holland are one to watch, some top players coming through but I'd fancy England to outperform them over the next few tournaments.

I base it on England's result, potential AND a lack of quality in other sides. I'm not saying we're world class in every area but we've got everything required to compete at that level. Trippier I think is having a bad season, as is Walker. However Alexander-Arnold and Wan Bissaka are both bloody brilliant players.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2019)

4LEX said:



			The defence isn't littered with the individual quality of Rio or Terry but what did they win or actually achieve? Ditto the midfield with Gerrard and Lampard. The current England side is actually a team which goes a long way. Theres no other country that has a truely world class defence. You're looking at the negatives in those centrebacks, they're both very, very good defenders. Stones is a bit of a concern with his lack of football this season mind.

The future of football is strong, quick and technical players and England are full of them and within the next few years, more will have progressed on. The trend has been set with the younger sides. I actually think in Russia we underachieved given the draw but Euro 2020 with the semi finals and final at Wembley, we're going to be right there.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you're making the case very well. We didn't win anything with much better players, therefore our current, mistake-prone players will do better? Ever since I've been alive people have been saying the next generation coming through are going to be amazing, and strangely they never are. 

Here are the top 10 under 21s appearance makers for you, how many of them had great international careers?
Milner, Chalobah, Redmond, Huddlestone, Muamba, Ward-Prowse, Mancienne, Carson, Steven Taylor, Rose. Aside from Milner & Rose the other eight have achieved 11 caps combined.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2019)

4LEX said:



			I'd not argue with France. Although they've got issues in attack going forward and rely on a Chelsea bench striker to knit it together. And a dodgy Spurs keeper  *Belgium on paper yes but they've bottled the last two tournaments* and that will damage them no? A number of the golden generation are heading backwards too.

Brazil are improving despite going out early and if they discover a proper striker, would be up there. And if Neymar realised it was about scoring or creating rather than winning free kicks 

Holland are one to watch, some top players coming through but I'd fancy England to outperform them over the next few tournaments.

I base it on England's result, potential AND a lack of quality in other sides. I'm not saying we're world class in every area but we've got everything required to compete at that level. Trippier I think is having a bad season, as is Walker. However Alexander-Arnold and Wan Bissaka are both bloody brilliant players.
		
Click to expand...

Pardon? They lost to the best team in the competition in the semi-finals didn't they?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2019)

4LEX said:



			I'd not argue with France. Although they've got issues in attack going forward and rely on a Chelsea bench striker to knit it together. And a dodgy Spurs keeper  Belgium on paper yes but they've bottled the last two tournaments and that will damage them no? A number of the golden generation are heading backwards too.

Brazil are improving despite going out early and if they discover a proper striker, would be up there. And if Neymar realised it was about scoring or creating rather than winning free kicks 

Holland are one to watch, some top players coming through but I'd fancy England to outperform them over the next few tournaments.

I base it on England's result, potential AND a lack of quality in other sides. I'm not saying we're world class in every area but we've got everything required to compete at that level. Trippier I think is having a bad season, as is Walker. However Alexander-Arnold and Wan Bissaka are both bloody brilliant players.
		
Click to expand...

When was the last time we beat a team above us in world rankings in a competition that mattered?

We have the luckiest draw ever last year and still messed it up. We scored how many goals from our fast all action players. 

Any team can win an event. If we do though I feel itll be just as Greece won the euros. Awful football.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			When was the last time we beat a team above us in world rankings in a competition that mattered?

We have the luckiest draw ever last year and still messed it up. We scored how many goals from our fast all action players.

Any team can win an event. If we do though I feel itll be just as Greece won the euros. Awful football.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, you only have to look at how Gareth sets the team up to see where we're at. Does he dominate the play with classy creative players? No. He packs the midfield with runners like Henderson and Delph, Sits back and tries to hit them on the counter with Rashford or Sterling's pace or a Trippier cross. Or nick a goal from a set piece. That says it all.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 20, 2019)

Say what you want about England, since the waistcoat lad took over " we had a chance, we were singing footballs coming home". That aside watching Englands last few games never excited me. I thought we were boring. But it's a results based business. On that alone, we didn't do to bad. However as much as I would like to see the swashbuckling football at England as I do at City. It ain't gonna happen. You can only tiddle with what you have got and England don't have a lot. They don't have a Silva, or KDB. Until players like Foden break through I feel we are just gonna battle out results. England top three, nope. Top ten yup.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2019)

England are currently 5th in the FIFA World Rankings, why not just enjoy it, will they get better? Or will they get worse? None of us know, but if youâ€™re not English, fill your boots, your opinion means nothing, your bitter or jealous or both.
Englishmen who follow football and have no interest in the national, again, fill your boots, but please donâ€™t expect those of us who wish to support the national team to listen to you.
Maybe the rest of the World is rubbish, just like the PL was when Leics won that!
Southgate got us to levels we havenâ€™t been for years and long may it continue.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			England are currently 5th in the FIFA World Rankings, why not just enjoy it, will they get better? Or will they get worse? None of us know, but if youâ€™re not English, fill your boots, your opinion means nothing, your bitter or jealous or both.
Englishmen who follow football and have no interest in the national, again, fill your boots, but please donâ€™t expect those of us who wish to support the national team to listen to you.
Maybe the rest of the World is rubbish, just like the PL was when Leics won that!
Southgate got us to levels we havenâ€™t been for years and long may it continue.
		
Click to expand...

In answer to your first point. The reason I didnâ€™t enjoy the World Cup too much is simply because it felt more good luck than anything else. 

Also, as you yourself have said. Youâ€™re happier with your current manager then Big Sam beciase of the style of football. Yet your results are the same. Same thing for me and england. Iâ€™ve endured watching years of poor saints teams and just hope we do ok. When I see some of the players england have at their disposal, Iâ€™m not happy with us effectively being Bolton.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			In answer to your first point. The reason I didnâ€™t enjoy the World Cup too much is simply because it felt more good luck than anything else.

Also, as you yourself have said. Youâ€™re happier with your current manager then Big Sam beciase of the style of football. Yet your results are the same. Same thing for me and england. Iâ€™ve endured watching years of poor saints teams and just hope we do ok. When I see some of the players england have at their disposal, Iâ€™m not happy with us effectively being Bolton.
		
Click to expand...

Southgate is working with what heâ€™s got, he canâ€™t sign anyone to strengthen his squad.

England have put in some great performances under Southgate and played some poor games, he didnâ€™t do the WC draw and he didnâ€™t do the Euro draw, yet all we hear is, Player A isnâ€™t good enough, Player B shouldnâ€™t be in the squad etc etc.
I didnâ€™t want Southgate as manager, but either through luck or good management or whatever, heâ€™s doing a good job and all we hear is negativity.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Southgate is working with what heâ€™s got, he canâ€™t sign anyone to strengthen his squad.

England have put in some great performances under Southgate and played some poor games, he didnâ€™t do the WC draw and he didnâ€™t do the Euro draw, yet all we hear is, Player A isnâ€™t good enough, Player B shouldnâ€™t be in the squad etc etc.
I didnâ€™t want Southgate as manager, but either through luck or good management or whatever, heâ€™s doing a good job and all we hear is negativity.
		
Click to expand...

I agree in regards to the players at his disposal, to a point. He still has a big pool to pick from. It's not like he names 23 January first and has to stick to them for 2 years.

Fans will always debate and disagree with squad selections. Happens from club to intl level the world over. 

As to him doing a good job, that's all a matter of opinion. From the outside it looks good. World. Cup semi. Mickey mouse semi too. From my perspective we are still to beat a team. If note when it's mattered. Hopefully he will do that at the euros, ideally with better football.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree in regards to the players at his disposal, to a point. He still has a big pool to pick from. It's not like he names 23 January first and has to stick to them for 2 years.

Fans will always debate and disagree with squad selections. Happens from club to intl level the world over.

As to him doing a good job, that's all a matter of opinion. From the outside it looks good. World. Cup semi. Mickey mouse semi too. From my perspective we are still to beat a team. If note when it's mattered. Hopefully he will do that at the euros, ideally with better football.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s a team of note? We canâ€™t dictate when other teams will peak or be â€œworthyâ€ opponents! You can only beat whatâ€™s in front of you!
I donâ€™t remember previous managers getting much sympathy when we lost to these so-called better teams!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Whatâ€™s a team of note? We canâ€™t dictate when other teams will peak or be â€œworthyâ€ opponents! You can only beat whatâ€™s in front of you!
I donâ€™t remember previous managers getting much sympathy when we lost to these so-called better teams!
		
Click to expand...

A team of note is one that is regarded as a good one. Be that a team with World Cup pedigree or above is in the rankings. 

Basically if we win a game we aren't expected too I'd be impressed. Imo Belgium were the only team better than us we faced. Yet we still lost to croatia.

Not sure what your point is in regards to sympathy. No manager deserves sympathy..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2019)

Slightly off topic but as an ex keeper very excited to see the new film The Keeper about Bert Trautmann. Never saw him play but have always been interested in the story.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...bute-hero-Man-City-keeper-Bert-Trautmann.html

https://mancitysquare.com/2019/03/18/new-film-keeper-tells-story-manchester-citys-bert-trautmann/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2019)

4LEX said:



			I'd not argue with France. Although they've got issues in attack going forward and rely on a Chelsea bench striker to knit it together. And a dodgy Spurs keeper  Belgium on paper yes but they've bottled the last two tournaments and that will damage them no? A number of the golden generation are heading backwards too.

Brazil are improving despite going out early and if they discover a proper striker, would be up there. And if Neymar realised it was about scoring or creating rather than winning free kicks 

Holland are one to watch, some top players coming through but I'd fancy England to outperform them over the next few tournaments.

I base it on England's result, potential AND a lack of quality in other sides. I'm not saying we're world class in every area but we've got everything required to compete at that level. Trippier I think is having a bad season, as is Walker. However Alexander-Arnold and Wan Bissaka are both bloody brilliant players.
		
Click to expand...

England have a lot of â€œpotentialâ€ players - young players that have done well on the youth international scene and been successful BUT a lot of those players first wonâ€™t get regular chances at Prem Clubs and indeed Prem Clubs in the CL so development gets stunted a bit - hopefully more like Sancho will look abroad 

And also the manager Southgate doesnâ€™t have the tactical awareness to get the best out of the talented players - during the WC they relied on a very fortunate run where they faced a top team three times and lost every time - they seemed to look for set pieces or an isolated Kane because Southgate didnâ€™t play players like Sterling in their best position  - in the recent games he went to a back four and then a 3 and 3 and they looked better but he needs to be brave to do that in tbe comps. England wouldnâ€™t go wrong by hiring Pep to be manager for 4 years - can see him getting more out of them. 

The players are there in the youth sets both internationally and at the club - time to see how brave both are


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			A team of note is one that is regarded as a good one. Be that a team with World Cup pedigree or above is in the rankings.

Basically if we win a game we aren't expected too I'd be impressed. Imo Belgium were the only team better than us we faced. Yet we still lost to croatia.

Not sure what your point is in regards to sympathy. No manager deserves sympathy..
		
Click to expand...

Current teams above us:

Belgium 
France
Brazil
Croatia

We werenâ€™t â€œbatteredâ€ by any of those teams and beat Croatia recently, very unlikely to play any of them soon, so to only judge us when we play them and to give no credibility to England when we beat the teams below us, youâ€™re going to be in limbo for a while.

The sympathy one? If we lose to teams above us, is that ok or does the manager get slaughtered, ie the group of death in Brazil, were I would argue we had a better squad/team than we do now.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Current teams above us:

Belgium 
France
Brazil
Croatia

We werenâ€™t â€œbatteredâ€ by any of those teams and beat Croatia recently, very unlikely to play any of them soon, so to only judge us when we play them and to give no credibility to England when we beat the teams below us, youâ€™re going to be in limbo for a while.

The sympathy one? If we lose to teams above us, is that ok or does the manager get slaughtered, ie the group of death in Brazil, were I would argue we had a better squad/team than we do now.
		
Click to expand...

To win a major comp you're gonna have to beat a decent team somewhere.

The world rankings I think most would agree are a joke. I think we all know when facing opposition there are teams we should beat,  teams we can beat and teams we hope we beat. For me, England are fine against the first group and poor against the other two.

I've not said anyone battered us either. But we were hopeless second half against Croatia and outplayed both times by Belgium.

We obviously have different outlooks and that's fine. For me, at intl level I want my team to play good football. I didn't get pleasure at the world Cup playing setpeice footy.

If we play differently at the next one I'll. Be impressed. But I don't see it happening.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			To win a major comp you're gonna have to beat a decent team somewhere.

The world rankings I think most would agree are a joke. I think we all know when facing opposition there are teams we should beat,  teams we can beat and teams we hope we beat. For me, England are fine against the first group and poor against the other two.

I've not said anyone battered us either. But we were hopeless second half against Croatia and outplayed both times by Belgium.

We obviously have different outlooks and that's fine. For me, at intl level I want my team to play good football. I didn't get pleasure at the world Cup playing setpeice footy.

If we play differently at the next one I'll. Be impressed. But I don't see it happening.
		
Click to expand...

If you donâ€™t use the rankings itâ€™s immeasurable, others have explained that the teams that were once decent are on the way down or in a state of transition.
Both Belgium games were non-entities  and a WC Semi-Final is anyones game.
All of us want exciting football but we are were we are.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			If you donâ€™t use the rankings itâ€™s immeasurable, others have explained that the teams that were once decent are on the way down or in a state of transition.
Both Belgium games were non-entities  and a WC Semi-Final is anyones game.
All of us want exciting football but we are were we are.
		
Click to expand...

Its a World Cup semi final. Would you rather face:
Croatia or Spain
Switzerland or Italy
Uruguay or italy
Denmark or Germany

If you want to use the world rankings thatâ€™s cool. Iâ€™m sure many do. But Iâ€™d fancy our chances against the first teams in those lists. All of which are ranked lower than their opponents. 

Belgium are world no1 having won nowt.  Theyâ€™re a farce. 

Anyways, as I said. We have differing opinions, I think Southgate has done the bare and has got lucky. Iâ€™m genuinely hoping to Have my opinion changed at the Euros.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Its a World Cup semi final. Would you rather face:
Croatia or Spain
Switzerland or Italy
Uruguay or italy
Denmark or Germany

If you want to use the world rankings thatâ€™s cool. Iâ€™m sure many do. But Iâ€™d fancy our chances against the first teams in those lists. All of which are ranked lower than their opponents.

Belgium are world no1 having won nowt.  Theyâ€™re a farce.

Anyways, as I said. We have differing opinions, I think Southgate has done the bare and has got lucky. Iâ€™m genuinely hoping to Have my opinion changed at the Euros.
		
Click to expand...

Good debate mate and fair points.

Am I answering the Semi-Finals based on current form or those Countries at their best? Because in all honesty I wouldnâ€™t fear any of them on current form, now whether that is because they are coming down to our level or we are going up to theirâ€™s I donâ€™t know.

Probably like me youâ€™ve seen a few WC Finals, how many were memorable? Most end up being a damp squib.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Good debate mate and fair points.

Am I answering the Semi-Finals based on current form or those Countries at their best? Because in all honesty I wouldnâ€™t fear any of them on current form, now whether that is because they are coming down to our level or we are going up to theirâ€™s I donâ€™t know.

Probably like me youâ€™ve seen a few WC Finals, how many were memorable? Most end up being a damp squib.
		
Click to expand...

I think at their best the answer is clear. Tbh I think psychologically most of us would still like the small nation now due to the beatings weâ€™ve taken in the past. 

I can only really recall 90 and 96 and 98 giving me optimism. 90 not that clear tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think at their best the answer is clear. Tbh I think psychologically most of us would still like the small nation now due to the beatings weâ€™ve taken in the past.

I can only really recall 90 and 96 and 98 giving me optimism. 90 not that clear tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, I meant the actual Finalâ€™s in the WC Final comment, but I agree with what youâ€™ve put.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha, I meant the actual Finalâ€™s in the WC Final comment, but I agree with what youâ€™ve put.
		
Click to expand...

Haha gotcha. 
Haha ooops!

Iâ€™d probably go 98/02/10/18 for differing reasons. Not all necessarily great games tbh.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2019)

I think the two WC defeats last year against Belgium are perhaps misleading. Despite the official line, I think most people accept England would prefer to have lost that game and get the semi-final route they had. In a play-off for losing semi finalists do you really think, aside from professional pride, there was a lot riding on the game? the harsher lesson to me was the contrast in performances in the Croatia game where we had a solid first half and then were outplayed totally in the second half and unable to respond.

I think there are many reasons to be optimistic with the state of the national side at the moment but that has to be tempered with a degree of objectivity. We've had great potential and decent players before and under performed and acheived nothing so I hope Southgate can continue to mould the current squad, we learn and improve and can start to achieve. I'd take a Nations Cup win over Portugal and a chance to play in a final as a stepping stone and then expect to see a more dominant Euro final showing (subject to qualifying!) as indications we are moving forward. I think a semi must be a minimal requirement


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 21, 2019)

I see Liverpool duo Robertson and TTA  not fit to play Internationals this week. 

Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™ll both be ok for the next PL game though.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 21, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I see Liverpool duo Robertson and TTA  not fit to play Internationals this week.

Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™ll both be ok for the next PL game though. 

Click to expand...

Just right, too.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 21, 2019)

Englands current manger is waaaaaaay out of his depth.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 21, 2019)

Still....we could be Scotland. OMG !!!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 21, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Still....we could be Scotland. OMG !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my lord


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 21, 2019)

The silence from Borat fae Troon is deafening.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 21, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I see Liverpool duo Robertson and TTA  not fit to play Internationals this week.

Iâ€™m sure theyâ€™ll both be ok for the next PL game though. 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not bad though only two players out of the squads.
Or is there anymore you havnt mentioned?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 21, 2019)

So apparently VVD is now the greatest player on the planet,just ahead of Mane.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2019)

What a sorry performance from Scotland. Can there really be any excuses for that? In a group including Belgium and Russia can they really qualify after that and will McLeish be in charge after weekend?


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So apparently VVD is now the greatest player on the planet,just ahead of Mane.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Beckebauer, Matthaus and Baresi rolled into one.

and Salah was Pele last year ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Pickford

TA-A
Maguire
Keane
Chillwell

Henderson
Dier
Alli
Rice

Kane
Sterling

Go 2 or 3 up, change Keeper, bring on Rashford and Barkley.
		
Click to expand...

Not far off

Obviously T A-A was withdrawn so Walker is the natural replacement and Sancho is in instead of Rice

9 1/2 out of 11 aint bad


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not far off

Obviously T A-A was withdrawn so Walker is the natural replacement and Sancho is in instead of Rice

9 1/2 out of 11 aint bad 

Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 22, 2019)

Dier & Henderson shouldnâ€™t be playing at international level.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Dier & Henderson shouldnâ€™t be playing at international level.
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced by either at this level, especially against the stronger nations or those with pace, particularly in Henderson's case


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

Great move and finish!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Sancho and sterling are going to cause some serious problems if they carry on! Great pace


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Great move and finish!
		
Click to expand...

Smidge offside maybe? Great ball from Kane though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Smidge offside maybe? Great ball from Kane though.
		
Click to expand...

Marginal and one that VAR would look at if in use but can't complain especially if it remains a tight game and we end up winning 1-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Good solid half

Kane from the spot cool as ice 

Keep it up


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2019)

Gift, wouldnâ€™t always get those but 2 of them taking Sterling out without any chance of getting the ball, weâ€™ll take it. 

More happy with the positive short passing and Constant creating of chances.


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2019)

Good to see gravity affects Sterling more than any other human lol, jumped into and over the 2 defenders then let gravity take over lol


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Smidge offside maybe? Great ball from Kane though.
		
Click to expand...

Not at full speed, camera not exactly level.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2019)

Quality finish, love him or loathe him, heâ€™ll get you goals all day long, even when he stays on his feet ðŸ˜‰


----------



## IainP (Mar 22, 2019)

Fish said:



			Quality finish, love him or loathe him, heâ€™ll get you goals all day long, even when he stays on his feet ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Pleased for him from when he wasn't producing for country as he was for club.
Credit to him, Southgate,  Pep?
Or all of the above


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 22, 2019)

IainP said:



			Pleased for him from when he wasn't producing for country as he was for club.
Credit to him, Southgate,  Pep?
Or all of the above
		
Click to expand...

Pep for the improved movement, touch and overall quality. Southgate for his confidence.


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Pep for the improved movement, touch and overall quality. Southgate for his confidence.
		
Click to expand...

tom daly for his simulation?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Good to see gravity affects Sterling more than any other human lol, jumped into and over the 2 defenders then let gravity take over lol
		
Click to expand...

I would be fascinated to hear how he was supposed to not go down with that contact.


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I would be fascinated to hear how he was supposed to not go down with that contact.
		
Click to expand...

if he wasnt trying to go down he would never have gone down, as simple as that. hes not tripped up, hes not brought down, he jumps into the defender, and then falls down. At best it was obstruction, run into the defender and get baulked, yes he gets stopped but none of that causes him to go to ground. You seriously think a rugby player goes down in that situation? of course not because hes doing everything to stay on his feet not everything to go to ground under the slightest of touches. why do people keep wanting to excuse/praise what is clearly simulation and not natural?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			if he wasnt trying to go down he would never have gone down, as simple as that. hes not tripped up, hes not brought down, he jumps into the defender, and then falls down. At best it was obstruction, run into the defender and get baulked, yes he gets stopped but none of that causes him to go to ground. You seriously think a rugby player goes down in that situation? of course not because hes doing everything to stay on his feet not everything to go to ground under the slightest of touches. why do people keep wanting to excuse/praise what is clearly simulation and not natural?
		
Click to expand...

He jumped because he saw the 2 closing him down, his options were either attempt to jump through them or get squashed, as was discussed at half time 1 player on their own not an issue, both coming together and the No 2 turning his back Sterling was knocked over.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

Says something when Kane is an also run in a game


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

Good performance and good start to the campaign.
Sterling gets MoM, but it was Henderson for me, certainly helped by Dier going off injured.





And another clean sheet for Englandâ€™s No1.


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			He jumped because he saw the 2 closing him down, his options were either attempt to jump through them or get squashed, as was discussed at half time 1 player on their own not an issue, both coming together and the No 2 turning his back Sterling was knocked over.
		
Click to expand...

he jumped because he knew that enabled him to go down and have the best chance of "winning" a penalty, it is not a natural reaction at all, it is a trained reaction sadly, the natural reaction would be to push your way through


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			he jumped because he knew that enabled him to go down and have the best chance of "winning" a penalty, it is not a natural reaction at all, it is a trained reaction sadly, the natural reaction would be to push your way through
		
Click to expand...

Not for a professional footballer itâ€™s not, a push is giving away a foul.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 22, 2019)

Good display some really nice football.
Best game in an England shirt for Sterling.
Barkley also played well.
Nice to see the young lads this will do them good.
Dissapointed with Chech,s thought they were better and would give us a test.

We played well once Barkley came on which means the manager has to be more attack minded and he got it wrong playing Dier and Henderson together.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Good display some really nice football.
Best game in an England shirt for Sterling.
Barkley also played well.
Nice to see the young lads this will do them good.
Dissapointed with Chech,s thought they were better and would give us a test.

We played well once Barkley came on which means the manager has to be more attack minded and he got it wrong playing Dier and Henderson together.
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t say he got Dier and Henderson wrong, all you can say is the forced change didnâ€™t do us any harm.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			if he wasnt trying to go down he would never have gone down, as simple as that. hes not tripped up, hes not brought down, he jumps into the defender, and then falls down. At best it was obstruction, run into the defender and get baulked, yes he gets stopped but none of that causes him to go to ground. You seriously think a rugby player goes down in that situation? of course not because hes doing everything to stay on his feet not everything to go to ground under the slightest of touches. why do people keep wanting to excuse/praise what is clearly simulation and not natural?
		
Click to expand...

That's probably the most ridiculous description and excuse for a prejudice I have ever heard, even on here.

I don't see what relevance a rugby player has to the situation where the body  dynamics are entirely different. 

The Czech no:2 blocked him and the no:6  took his legs.

On some occasions Sterling, like most players, had gone to ground easily but there was no way that he could avoid hitting the deck on this occasion.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Good display some really nice football.
Best game in an England shirt for Sterling.
Barkley also played well.
Nice to see the young lads this will do them good.
Dissapointed with Chech,s thought they were better and would give us a test.

We played well once Barkley came on which means the manager has to be more attack minded and he got it wrong playing Dier and Henderson together.
		
Click to expand...

Against opposition like we faced tonight We should definitely be going more attack minded. 
Playing both Henderson & Dier isnâ€™t that. 
Great result & good performance tonight,even tho it was against a poor side.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You canâ€™t say he got Dier and Henderson wrong, all you can say is the forced change didnâ€™t does us any harm.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can, itâ€™s not only an opinion, but itâ€™s a factual observation, in that Barkley was instrumental in so many positive moves which led to goals, his vision & passing through the channels for players to run onto and open up space is something that Dier  hasnâ€™t got on his locker, it would have been sideways & backwards from him, so yes, a Henderson/Dier combi doesnâ€™t work for me, especially if you want to take the game to the opposition.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

Fish said:



			Yes you can, itâ€™s not only an opinion, but itâ€™s a factual observation, in that Barkley was instrumental in so many positive moves which led to goals, his vision & passing through the channels for players to run onto and open up space is something that Dier  hasnâ€™t got on his locker, it would have been sideways & backwards from him, so yes, a Henderson/Dier combi doesnâ€™t work for me, especially if you want to take the game to the opposition.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s hindsight, whose to say we wouldnâ€™t of won 6-0 with Henderson and Dier on the pitch.

I put myself that Henderson was imo MoM because Dier went off, Henderson moved in to the Dier role, if it hadnâ€™t of been so early in the match he may not of brought Barkley on.

First match of the qualifying group against possibly the next strongest team in the group he was always going to solid, almost boring at the back.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 22, 2019)

England will do nothing in the Euros playing it safe.
Defensively weâ€™re no where near good enough & will get found out against the better teams.

In attack we have have some quality players. 
Iâ€™d like to see us go for it a bit more in the big games.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 22, 2019)

Thought Messi had retired from international football?

Or am I making that up?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You canâ€™t say he got Dier and Henderson wrong, all you can say is the forced change didnâ€™t does us any harm.
		
Click to expand...

I can say he got it wrong and I think he did get I wrong.
If Dier hadnâ€™t got hurt we would just carry on like the first 20 mins.
We didnâ€™t need two holding players at home when the onus is on us to push forward.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

We all want to see England solid at the back, creative in midfield and exciting going forward.

Reality is different, we have concerns about the keeper, missing Stones, T A-A and Gomez from the defence, add in a few other injuries and drop outs from the squad it is inevitable going on his record Southgate is cautious, even over cautious.
If Dier recovers I wouldnâ€™t be surprised if he starts the same 11 again on monday, far better Barkley for Dier.

I wouldnâ€™t play Dier and Henderson together, but who comes in? Barkley isnâ€™t regular yet at Chelsea and has only recently got back to decent form, Lingard injured etc young kids currently untried.

Itâ€™s a 5-0 win, letâ€™s celebrate that fact rather than say Southgate got it wrong, it was a forced change, very unlikely, imo, heâ€™d of changed either of those until weâ€™d of been 2 or 3 nil up.

Edit:
Southgate just stated Dier going back to Spurs and will be unavailable monday.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			We all want to see England solid at the back, creative in midfield and exciting going forward.

Reality is different, we have concerns about the keeper, missing Stones, T A-A and Gomez from the defence, add in a few other injuries and drop outs from the squad it is inevitable going on his record Southgate is cautious, even over cautious.
If Dier recovers I wouldnâ€™t be surprised if he starts the same 11 again on monday, far better Barkley for Dier.

I wouldnâ€™t play Dier and Henderson together, but who comes in? Barkley isnâ€™t regular yet at Chelsea and has only recently got back to decent form, Lingard injured etc young kids currently untried.

Itâ€™s a 5-0 win, letâ€™s celebrate that fact rather than say Southgate got it wrong, it was a forced change, very unlikely, imo, heâ€™d of changed either of those until weâ€™d of been 2 or 3 nil up.

Edit:
Southgate just stated Dier going back to Spurs and will be unavailable monday.
		
Click to expand...

I hope rice gets his chance to start. The young players look decent. Maybe rice and Barkley In the middle or Henderson with Barkley in allis roll

We know what Alli and Henderson can do , we looked very good tonight


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Thought Messi had retired from international football?

Or am I making that up?
		
Click to expand...

Has done more than once i believe.

Then gets what he wants and come out of it for em.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I can say he got it wrong and I think he did get I wrong.
*If Dier hadnâ€™t got hurt we would just carry on like the first 20 mins.*
We didnâ€™t need two holding players at home when the onus is on us to push forward.
		
Click to expand...

So you are agreeing the change was forced on to Southgate! 
Everything after that is hindsight and whoâ€™s to say/guess Southgate wouldnâ€™t of been happy with a 1 or 2 nil win in the first game with the 2 of them playing 90 minutes.
We actually agree Dier and Henderson shouldnâ€™t be in the same team, some say neither should be.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			So you are agreeing the change was forced on to Southgate!
Everything after that is hindsight and whoâ€™s to say/guess Southgate wouldnâ€™t of been happy with a 1 or 2 nil win in the first game with the 2 of them playing 90 minutes.
We actually agree Dier and Henderson shouldnâ€™t be in the same team, some say neither should be.
		
Click to expand...

On present form there are better players.
Henderson played well tonight but only when Dier went off .
Dier brings nothing going forward.
At home the onus is on us to play.
Away against Montenegro are we really going to play two holding players ?
We looked very good going forward so we should play to our strengths.

Southgate picked the team ,I think he got it wrong and the injury to Dier proved it.
It was like the United team under Jose to the team under OGS which one would you want to watch.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			On present form there are better players.
Henderson played well tonight but only when Dier went off .
Dier brings nothing going forward.
At home the onus is on us to play.
Away against Montenegro are we really going to play two holding players ?
We looked very good going forward so we should play to our strengths.

Southgate picked the team ,I think he got it wrong and the injury to Dier proved it.
It was like the United team under Jose to the team under OGS which one would you want to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re judging everything on 17 minutes of football tonight!

Neither of us know if that was Southgates intentions to keep it tight and make sure we didnâ€™t concede.

Dier and Henderson are similar players! If Henderson had been injured it would of looked better as Barkley doesnâ€™t play the same way as him either.

Dier is not going to play monday, already been announced!

Nothing to do with which type of football I or you prefer to watch, Southgate has never played, up to now, the style youâ€™re on about, what makes you think tonight would of been any different.

Looking at the squad he had available, most on here guessing the team last week had Dier and Henderson starting!


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			That's probably the most ridiculous description and excuse for a prejudice I have ever heard, even on here.

I don't see what relevance a rugby player has to the situation where the body  dynamics are entirely different. 

The Czech no:2 blocked him and the no:6  took his legs.

On some occasions Sterling, like most players, had gone to ground easily but there was no way that he could avoid hitting the deck on this occasion.
		
Click to expand...

excuse for prejudice?  what do you mean by that?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 23, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Zzzzzzzzzzzzz! Youâ€™re adding nothing, itâ€™s you missing the point!
I googled pointless and a picture of you came up.

Definition of _forum in_ English:
forum


NOUN


1A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
_â€˜we hope these pages act as a forum for debateâ€™_

More example sentences
Synonyms
1.1 A website or web page where users can post comments about a particular issue or topic and reply to other users' postings.



Click to expand...

My last post stated;

"Talk about it all you want"

Complies with your Google results ref forum.

My last post also stated;

"your opinion doesn't matter and won't change anything".

I haven't seen any decisions reversed yet as a result of your deliberations.

Happy to disagree. 
I respect your right to an opinion.

Stay frosty


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Might as well delete this forum altogether then in that case. Since nothing we discuss matters or changes anything. 

I'm starting to wonder why you even signed up here actually? 2334 posts from you, none of which mattered or changed anything.
		
Click to expand...

I can remember defending you when the usual wolves were calling you a tight arse for not coming to a meet.

Not because I know your decision making process, or think you're a standup guy, none of which I could possibly be sure of. 

But because I know you were best placed to assess the situation and make the right decision.

Have a great weekend


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			excuse for prejudice?  what do you mean by that?
		
Click to expand...

Individual not racial. 

You clearly don't like Sterling.


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Individual not racial. 

You clearly don't like Sterling.
		
Click to expand...

yet again you make an incorrect assumption, no problem with Sterling, as an individual, I clearly dont like divers and hes one of them


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 23, 2019)

fundy said:



			yet again you make an incorrect assumption, no problem with Sterling, as an individual, I clearly dont like divers and hes one of them
		
Click to expand...

Well he sure as hell didn't dive last night.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 23, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Youâ€™re judging everything on 17 minutes of football tonight!

Neither of us know if that was Southgates intentions to keep it tight and make sure we didnâ€™t concede.

Dier and Henderson are similar players! If Henderson had been injured it would of looked better as Barkley doesnâ€™t play the same way as him either.

Dier is not going to play monday, already been announced!

Nothing to do with which type of football I or you prefer to watch, Southgate has never played, up to now, the style youâ€™re on about, what makes you think tonight would of been any different.

Looking at the squad he had available, most on here guessing the team last week had Dier and Henderson starting!
		
Click to expand...

Not on 17 mins I have watched Dier all season and heâ€™s not played that much same for Henderson.
On current form do you think Dier should have played?
I would have played Maddison or  Barkley or Rice .and possibly Henderson but not both who started.
We could have guessed the team but two defensive MF  at home really.
I think he did it because we were missing key defenders and he tried to protect the back four, but they never really threatened us.
But I am not the manager and itâ€™s only my opinion


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2019)

Decent performance last night and well done to Sterling. I've been very vocal on he's lack of goals in an England shirt so very happy to see him come to the fore. I thought the first 15 minutes were pedestrian and the injury perhaps was the catalyst to come out more.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decent performance last night and well done to Sterling. I've been very vocal on he's lack of goals in an England shirt so very happy to see him come to the fore. I thought the first 15 minutes were pedestrian and the injury perhaps was the catalyst to come out more.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, without the injury weâ€™d never know.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 23, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Exactly, without the injury weâ€™d never know.
		
Click to expand...

But we can all have an opinion on it ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 24, 2019)

A pal of mine is a spurs fan. He has sent me a few photos and videos of the new stadium. Got to say it looks very impressive. Includes the largest bar in Europe. Looks about as full as the emptyhad as well ðŸ˜


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Exactly, without the injury weâ€™d never know.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s how football works though.
Someone gets injured (Dier) and a young lad gets his chance ( insert several names here) he does well and the other guy dosnt get back in the team .
I hope thatâ€™s how this one goes as the young talent we have look really good.
We might not win the Euros with young lads but they will be ready for the World Cup next time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s how football works though.
Someone gets injured (Dier) and a young lad gets his chance ( insert several names here) he does well and the other guy dosnt get back in the team .
I hope thatâ€™s how this one goes as the young talent we have look really good.
We might not win the Euros with young lads but they will be ready for the World Cup next time.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a completely different discussion though! And not what happened the other night!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s how football works though.
Someone gets injured (Dier) and a young lad gets his chance ( insert several names here) he does well and the other guy dosnt get back in the team .
I hope thatâ€™s how this one goes as the young talent we have look really good.
We might not win the Euros with young lads but they will be ready for the World Cup next time.
		
Click to expand...

If it wasnâ€™t for gerrard and Murphy getting injured then Trevor Sinclair wouldnâ€™t have got the call in the 2002 World Cup. Played rather well aswell


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s a completely different discussion though! And not what happened the other night! 

Click to expand...

Yes itâ€™s a discussion as I have given my opinion on starting two DM.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2019)

It'll be a very hostile atmosphere in Montenegro tomorrow and interesting to see how the younger players handle it. It's a game we should win and with the England of old would have been one of those potential banana skins where we dropped points and made qualification harder than necessary. I think this is a more resilient and stronger England and think (hope) they'll get a result. I also hope the players like Sterling aren't subjected to any racial abuse


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes itâ€™s a discussion as I have given my opinion on starting two DM.
		
Click to expand...

And I have agreed with you and others on numerous occassions, it still doesnâ€™t change the facts from the other night!
Look how well Barkley played once Southgate was FORCED in to an early substitution, look at the stick Southgate got for choosing Barkley over Rice.
Barkley played well, well enough imo to keep his place and be starting tomorrow night.
No matter what you or me believe or think, barring any other injuries Southgate, imo, will start with the same 10 plus Barkley, is that the best option? It is if Southgate decides, heâ€™s not adventorous until we go 2-3 goals clear and look comfortable.
Can you honestly see any other changes to the starting Xl tomorrow?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			And I have agreed with you and others on numerous occassions, it still doesnâ€™t change the facts from the other night!
Look how well Barkley played once Southgate was FORCED in to an early substitution, look at the stick Southgate got for choosing Barkley over Rice.
Barkley played well, well enough imo to keep his place and be starting tomorrow night.
No matter what you or me believe or think, barring any other injuries Southgate, imo, will start with the same 10 plus Barkley, is that the best option? It is if Southgate decides, heâ€™s not adventorous until we go 2-3 goals clear and look comfortable.
Can you honestly see any other changes to the starting Xl tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

That was a top decision by Southgate tbh

Easy to put the inform rice in but Southgate for one protected rice from a debut at such an early stage with a heap of pressure on him and two allowed a player a chance to get his England career back on track (which he hopefully has done) he then was able to give rice a much easier debut which will give him a steady bedding for his future.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 24, 2019)

4LEX said:



			I'd not argue with France. Although they've got issues in attack going forward and rely on a Chelsea bench striker to knit it together. And a dodgy Spurs keeper  Belgium on paper yes but they've bottled the last two tournaments and that will damage them no? A number of the golden generation are heading backwards too.

Brazil are improving despite going out early and if they discover a proper striker, would be up there. And if Neymar realised it was about scoring or creating rather than winning free kicks 

*Holland are one to watch, *some top players coming through but I'd fancy England to outperform them over the next few tournaments.

I base it on England's result, potential AND a lack of quality in other sides. I'm not saying we're world class in every area but we've got everything required to compete at that level. Trippier I think is having a bad season, as is Walker. However Alexander-Arnold and Wan Bissaka are both bloody brilliant players.
		
Click to expand...

From what I am seeing they look like an orange Scotland.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			That was a top decision by Southgate tbh

Easy to put the inform rice in but Southgate for one protected rice from a debut at such an early stage with a heap of pressure on him and two allowed a player a chance to get his England career back on track (which he hopefully has done) he then was able to give rice a much easier debut which will give him a steady bedding for his future.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, whether we agree with his team selection or tactics etc, for me heâ€™s getting most decisions correct and weâ€™re moving forward as a squad.
First job is to ensure we qualify from the group.
He does seem to be very loyal to players, but at the same time not afraid to give young guys a chance when the opportunity presents itself.
When you think Hudson-Odoi wasnâ€™t even in the squad, then called up as a replacement and then gets 20 minutes  is great to for the kid.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree, whether we agree with his team selection or tactics etc, for me heâ€™s getting most decisions correct and weâ€™re moving forward as a squad.
First job is to ensure we qualify from the group.
He does seem to be very loyal to players, but at the same time not afraid to give young guys a chance when the opportunity presents itself.
When you think Hudson-Odoi wasnâ€™t even in the squad, then called up as a replacement and then gets 20 minutes  is great to for the kid.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a fantastic time to be an England fan. Some exciting young players coming through

They will only get better , you have the chance to add TAA , Gomez, Maddison , Chilwell, Sancho , Hudson-Odoi, rice to the already talented stones, maguire , alli , sterling and Kane you have so much potential there 

Pickford is a question mark but I believe with age he is gonna get better just like David James became so much more solid when he calmed down 

Southgate for me is the best manager to get the best from these aswell


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 24, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			And I have agreed with you and others on numerous occassions, it still doesnâ€™t change the facts from the other night!
Look how well Barkley played once Southgate was FORCED in to an early substitution, look at the stick Southgate got for choosing Barkley over Rice.
Barkley played well, well enough imo to keep his place and be starting tomorrow night.
No matter what you or me believe or think, barring any other injuries Southgate, imo, will start with the same 10 plus Barkley, is that the best option? It is if Southgate decides, heâ€™s not adventorous until we go 2-3 goals clear and look comfortable.
Can you honestly see any other changes to the starting Xl tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

No I canâ€™t,,we played well once Dier went off.
So I would expect the old fashioned notion that you donâ€™t change a winning team,
But we donâ€™t know what GS will do.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hudson-Odoi is set to start for England tonight. He's going to start a game for his country before he starts one for his club. Mental.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Hudson-Odoi is set to start for England tonight. He's going to start a game for his country before he starts one for his club. Mental.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly Southgate thinks he's good enough and the only way to be sure is to play him. It might give his club a nudge too


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Clearly Southgate thinks he's good enough and the only way to be sure is to play him. It might give his club a nudge too
		
Click to expand...

Or Sancho took a knock against the Czechâ€™s and Southgate might not risk him.
Donâ€™t think itâ€™ll change Sarri!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110089169739620352


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Or Sancho took a knock against the Czechâ€™s and Southgate might not risk him.
Donâ€™t think itâ€™ll change Sarri!
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Sarri is not for changing (while he's there!!). Do you think it'll come to a point in the summer especially if Hudson-Odoi is playing a few England games and doing well when he'll force a move or go out on loan to a top side somewhere (Germany?) to get top level and regular footie. I can't see how he and Southgate can sustain an England place without regular games. Granted Sancho's knock gives him an opportunity but if he grabs it with both hands tonight it makes a case to play the next game


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Declan rice to start tonight apparently

Happy for him

Iâ€™ll be watching the game wishing throughout the 90 mins he didnâ€™t suffer a dean ashton! Stay injury free Declan!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2019)

Not sure about Rose for Chillwell, big test for Rice coming in as the holding midfield player, hopefully he continues with the form heâ€™s shown for West Ham.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not sure about Rose for Chillwell, big test for Rice coming in as the holding midfield player, hopefully he continues with the form heâ€™s shown for West Ham.
		
Click to expand...

Only decision I donâ€™t agree with is rose

But got to trust the manager he knows his team

Rices mistakes wonâ€™t go unoticed by the Irish fans ready to flood social media


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47696561

Is it just me that finds this a bit in bad taste ? Or pretty much how people expect modern clubs to act


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47696561

Is it just me that finds this a bit in bad taste ? Or pretty much how people expect modern clubs to act
		
Click to expand...

Warnock and Cardiff are just made for each other 
Classless


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Keane makes up for his terrible defending by equalising . Keep it up


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47696561

Is it just me that finds this a bit in bad taste ? Or pretty much how people expect modern clubs to act
		
Click to expand...

It's shocking. After all the fuss (faux fuss) and "forever in our hearts" they behave like this!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			It's shocking. After all the fuss (faux fuss) and "forever in our hearts" they behave like this!
		
Click to expand...

Always a bluebird wasnâ€™t it? Turns out he was never one! (Apparently)


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Always a bluebird wasnâ€™t it? Turns out he was never one! (Apparently)
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Forever one of ours and never forgotten etc etc. Unreal they can do this. I wonder if his next of kin will suffer and if any payments due would have a percentage to him/his estate.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47696561

Is it just me that finds this a bit in bad taste ? Or pretty much how people expect modern clubs to act
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s disgraceful. They obviously failed at their first attempt to show that Nantes lied about other clubs interest to raise the price, now trying to worm out of a deal. 

Curious as to how poor their insurance must be if they need to go down such routes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s disgraceful. They obviously failed at their first attempt to show that Nantes lied about other clubs interest to raise the price, now trying to worm out of a deal.

Curious as to how poor their insurance must be if they need to go down such routes.
		
Click to expand...

I hope Fifa fine them 15 million for trying to pull a fast one and award it to nantes.. then make them pay the fee


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I hope Fifa fine them 15 million for trying to pull a fast one and award it to nantes.. then make them pay the fee
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting how other clubs treat the. With regards to fee breakdown too. Could potentially demand payment up front, exclude add ons all together.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s disgraceful. They obviously failed at their first attempt to show that Nantes lied about other clubs interest to raise the price, now trying to worm out of a deal.

Curious as to how poor their insurance must be if they need to go down such routes.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree it seems disgraceful, but if itâ€™s found he wasnâ€™t a Cardiff player then their insurers wonâ€™t be interested and it will be down to Nantes insurers to deal with.
Still a very sad state of affairs and hope his family will be looked after, regardless of how the 2 clubs involved behave.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Will be interesting how other clubs treat the. With regards to fee breakdown too. Could potentially demand payment up front, exclude add ons all together.
		
Click to expand...

Refuse to do buisness with them or better still raise their prices for Cardiff only

Whatâ€™s 15 million to them ? With the premier league money.. worth that just to not appear classless


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I totally agree it seems disgraceful, but if itâ€™s found he wasnâ€™t a Cardiff player then their insurers wonâ€™t be interested and it will be down to Nantes insurers to deal with.
Still a very sad state of affairs and hope his family will be looked after, regardless of how the 2 clubs involved behave.
		
Click to expand...

They announced him didnâ€™t they? Imo if the paperwork hadnâ€™t been signed theyâ€™d have pulled out quicker than they have. 

Also like I said, they already tried lowering price. Surely you wouldnâ€™t consider that for an invalid transfer?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			They announced him didnâ€™t they? Imo if the paperwork hadnâ€™t been signed theyâ€™d have pulled out quicker than they have.

Also like I said, they already tried lowering price. Surely you wouldnâ€™t consider that for an invalid transfer?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m only reading the report, that says it wasnâ€™t sanctioned by the PL due to errors.
How many times have other clubs announced players only for players to fail medicals or international clearance etc.
Iâ€™m not taking sides or having sympathy for either club.
We all sadly agree football is a business now and Iâ€™d imagine itâ€™s a business decision for both teams, no matter how morally reprehensible we find it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m only reading the report, that says it wasnâ€™t sanctioned by the PL due to errors.
How many times have other clubs announced players only for players to fail medicals or international clearance etc.
Iâ€™m not taking sides or having sympathy for either club.
We all sadly agree football is a business now and Iâ€™d imagine itâ€™s a business decision for both teams, no matter how morally reprehensible we find it.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't implying you were on their side as such. I can see my first question may have appeared that way though. 


The report certainly looks like they're trying to find a loophole. Does make a mockery of their comments on light of it all though. 

Worst of all this is that itll be an unwanted distraction to his family.


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47696561

*Is it just me that finds this a bit in bad taste ? *Or pretty much how people expect modern clubs to act
		
Click to expand...

I find it utterly disgusting but, and this is a big but, I'm not party to all the facts involved .
My gut reaction is that it stinks!


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Keane makes up for his terrible defending by equalising . Keep it up
		
Click to expand...

Hudson-Odoi makes up for his terrible defending by assisting. Keep it up.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thatâ€™s what impresses me most about rice

He makes a mistake, poor pass there but he donâ€™t implode like some have in past. He quickly and cooly just goes and wins the ball back putting the mistake straight out his mind


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 25, 2019)

Not understanding why Harry Kaneâ€™s goal wasnâ€™t offside
What am I missing?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Not understanding why Harry Kaneâ€™s goal wasnâ€™t offside
What am I missing?
		
Click to expand...

He was slightly behind sterling when he passed so not offside


----------



## Piece (Mar 25, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Not understanding why Harry Kaneâ€™s goal wasnâ€™t offside
What am I missing?
		
Click to expand...

He was level with the ball, or behind it.


----------



## Piece (Mar 25, 2019)

Good performance tonight. Rose has been a bit off though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Piece said:



			Good performance tonight. Rose has been a bit off though.
		
Click to expand...

He seems to have gone backwards this season

If it was the choice of just 2 and all were fully fit for me chillwell and shaw would be my left backs


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2019)

Very convincing in the end against relatively poor opposition, but you only beat whatâ€™s in front of you.
Certainly got some talent coming through.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			He seems to have gone backwards this season

If it was the choice of just 2 and all were fully fit for me chillwell and shaw would be my left backs
		
Click to expand...

Trent A-A would be in the starting line up for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Very convincing in the end against relatively poor opposition, but you only beat whatâ€™s in front of you.
Certainly got some talent coming through.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see Barkley take his chance aswell 
His career has stalled at Chelsea 

Iâ€™d love to see him at West Ham really talented player


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Trent A-A would be in the starting line up for me.
		
Click to expand...

At right back tho?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			At right back tho?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, with either of them.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 25, 2019)

Two Chelsea players who struggle to start for Chelsea play brilliant tonight

Time for Sarri to wake up and take note that they have the players available .. use them!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110303756749586432
Very well said by the young man 

Maybe one day FIFA will actually do more than a token fine


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2019)

Very good performance after going a goal down. Shame we picked up a couple of silly bookings at the end. Thought Hudson-Odoi was decent enough going forward but his distribution and passing across midfield was dangerous and would be pounced on by better sides. Great to see the likes of Rose and Sterling rise above the racism to deliver emphatic performances but surely now is the time for UEFA to get tough. It isn't the first time it has happened in Montenegro and it was obvious with the media talk that it would happen so why aren't the authorities punishing the FA's and doing more about it


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			He seems to have gone backwards this season

If it was the choice of just 2 and all were fully fit for me chillwell and shaw would be my left backs
		
Click to expand...

I think Shaw would be first choice if he hadn't have pulled out of this one. He's better than Chilwell.

Good as Arnold is, it will be a tough job to displace Walker. He's most likely ahead of Trippier now though, just based on season performance. Trips' world cup seems like a distant memory.

Southgate said he heard racist chants and will be reporting it directly via the official channels. Good man.

As for Cardiff, you just have to laugh. We know there are no morals in football, haven't been for years. From 'once a bluebird always a bluebird' to 'what? pay for him? but we never really signed him guv...'  Whatever paperwork wasn't ticked off I'm sure would have been sorted out, you know, had he not died. Everybody will be praying for a Cardiff relegation now, which is a quick reversal from possibly feeling sorry for them when Sala went missing and Warnock gave his 'heartfelt' speech about it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 26, 2019)

I'd be picking TAA over Walker if he was available. 

2 solid performances from England, very promising start to the qualification campaign.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 26, 2019)

I think Walker is an exceptional right back on his day, and people take him for granted a little bit now because he's been around for so long. Arnold has 8 years on him, so he will definitely get his chance. But I'll be surprised if Walker is not the starting RB at Euro 2020.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 26, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very good performance after going a goal down. Shame we picked up a couple of silly bookings at the end. Thought Hudson-Odoi was decent enough going forward but his distribution and passing across midfield was dangerous and would be pounced on by better sides. Great to see the likes of Rose and Sterling rise above the racism to deliver emphatic performances but surely now is the time for UEFA to get tough. It isn't the first time it has happened in Montenegro and it was obvious with the media talk that it would happen so why aren't the authorities punishing the FA's and doing more about it
		
Click to expand...

When did it haooe in montenegro last? After sterling's goal and celebration last night the pundits stated it wasn't something associated with them.

Had a little Google but can only see last night's news.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think Walker is an exceptional right back on his day, and people take him for granted a little bit now because he's been around for so long. Arnold has 8 years on him, so he will definitely get his chance. But I'll be surprised if Walker is not the starting RB at Euro 2020.
		
Click to expand...

I'd take TAA all day long. 

Walker for me is great going forward but too frequently makes mistakes. Hence him getting dropped for a period recently by City.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 26, 2019)

Tough to get through two banks of four.
We were patient enough and played very well.
Just a few bad balls across midfield that against a top team will be punished.
Sterling has an end product now and looks a different player this season.
Young lads look like the futures bright.

I am not holding my breath for uefa to do something about the racist chants .
They will probably punish Sterling for holding his ears to the chants. 
But it seems they may have to do something,should throw them out of the comp.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Tough to get through two banks of four.
We were patient enough and played very well.
Just a few bad balls across midfield that against a top team will be punished.
Sterling has an end product now and looks a different player this season.
Young lads look like the futures bright.

I am not holding my breath for uefa to do something about the racist chants .
They will probably punish Sterling for holding his ears to the chants.
But it seems they may have to do something,should throw them out of the comp.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a great response from John Barnes 

It was along the lines of maybe we need to sort out the fans in the UK first before maybe jumping the high ground - been plenty of incidents this season of racist abuse directed at players - West Ham and Chelsea to name two 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....olve-racism-at-home-before-blaming-montenegro


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47713460 

Not sure I agree with Crooks on this and to ask the referee before a match as suggested is putting unnecessary pressure on. If there is a protocol and it then doesn't happen, then an FA has a case to to take to UEFA and then demand proper action


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think Walker is an exceptional right back on his day, and people take him for granted a little bit now because he's been around for so long. Arnold has 8 years on him, so he will definitely get his chance. But I'll be surprised if Walker is not the starting RB at Euro 2020.
		
Click to expand...

Said this before Ori that Walker has had a below average year for City, his basic skills and decisions have been very very poor. There has been a few at City that have been poor, which is one of the reasons why I think Liverpool will still pip us.
There have been rumours Walker is not happy living in Manchester, whatever the reason he needs to start doing the basics better.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 26, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Said this before Ori that Walker has had a below average year for City, his basic skills and decisions have been very very poor. There has been a few at City that have been poor, which is one of the reasons why I think Liverpool will still pip us.
There have been rumours Walker is not happy living in Manchester, whatever the reason he needs to start doing the basics better.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s always been iffy imo but his speed has got him out of jail many times.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 26, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Heâ€™s always been iffy imo but his speed has got him out of jail many times.
		
Click to expand...

Without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2019)

There was fan jailed for 8 weeks, suspended for 2 years, on monday for racially abusing a fan of his own team inside the ground.
His excuse was he was drunk and canâ€™t remember it.
Couldnâ€™t be served a banning order as well from all grounds by the courts as it was during a friendly match and they arenâ€™t covered under the legislation!
Hopefully the club will ban him!
What chance have the players got!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 26, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Heâ€™s always been iffy imo but his speed has got him out of jail many times.
		
Click to expand...

Walker is an athlete trying to play football, England have had loads of them in (fairly) recent years, Micah Richards etc.

The younger lads coming through for England now all seem to be, in the main, footballers first.  Worries me a bit how good the younger players coming through are tbh!  Maybe a GK and a good centre half or two away from being a very good team (not sure who's coming through in those areas?)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Walker is an athlete trying to play football, England have had loads of them in (fairly) recent years, Micah Richards etc.

The younger lads coming through for England now all seem to be, in the main, footballers first.  Worries me a bit how good the younger players coming through are tbh!  Maybe a GK and a good centre half or two away from being a very good team (not sure who's coming through in those areas?)
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about GK - but Lloyd Kelly at Bristol City looks a prospect along with Gomez , still think Stones can do well


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not sure about GK - but Lloyd Kelly at Bristol City looks a prospect along with Gomez , still think Stones can do well
		
Click to expand...

Yep forgot Stones and especially Gomez who looks like he could be a very impressive player depending on injuries/development etc.

Bit more creativity in midfield is needed which may come from Foden, again if he gets enough chances.

Sterling has improved more than I thought he would tbh and with Sancho, Hudson-Odoi, Rashford, Deli Ali etc things are looking pretty promising for England.

Or depressing as a Scotsman


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			There was fan jailed for 8 weeks, suspended for 2 years, on monday for racially abusing a fan of his own team inside the ground.
His excuse was he was drunk and canâ€™t remember it.
Couldnâ€™t be served a banning order as well from all grounds by the courts as it was during a friendly match and they arenâ€™t covered under the legislation!
Hopefully the club will ban him!
What chance have the players got!
		
Click to expand...

Racism is a society issue and until that is addressed it will continue unfortunately.

As for the "fan" , i was disgusted when i heard what had happened at Anfield on saturday. Another daytripper not understanding and thinking his utter filth is acceptable in our city. I hope he gets a  lifetime ban from the club and any supporters clubs he's associated to.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Racism is a society issue and until that is addressed it will continue unfortunately.

As for the "fan" , i was disgusted when i heard what had happened at Anfield on saturday. Another daytripper not understanding and thinking his utter filth is acceptable in our city. I hope he gets a  lifetime ban from the club and any supporters clubs he's associated to.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d like to think Iâ€™m wrong, but we wonâ€™t ever get rid of racism/hooligans etc from football, all of these extremes are unfortunately part of the world we live in and pretending we are any better than others or itâ€™s only a football problem or only affects certain clubs, is burying our head in the sand.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 27, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Walker is an athlete trying to play football, England have had loads of them in (fairly) recent years, Micah Richards etc.

The younger lads coming through for England now all seem to be, in the main, footballers first.  Worries me a bit how good the younger players coming through are tbh!  Maybe a GK and a good centre half or two away from being a very good team (not sure who's coming through in those areas?)
		
Click to expand...

One of the things I really like about TAA is that he has the combination of both. He's quick but he's also a proper footballer. Can whip balls superbly with both feet, takes a mean free-kick but he can also defend. Simple choice as England's #1 RB for me.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			One of the things I really like about TAA is that he has the combination of both. He's quick but he's also a proper footballer. Can whip balls superbly with both feet, takes a mean free-kick but he can also defend. Simple choice as England's #1 RB for me.
		
Click to expand...

What's his football brain like? Walker, Rose etc have those switch off moments a few times a game, you can't do that at international level.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d like to think Iâ€™m wrong, but we wonâ€™t ever get rid of racism/hooligans etc from football, all of these extremes are unfortunately part of the world we live in and pretending we are any better than others or itâ€™s only a football problem or only affects certain clubs, is burying our head in the sand.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I think you are right. I think this and hooliganism, which while it still exists in England is definitely more prevalent in Europe, while perhaps inextricably linked in some way, are not going away. I do think both problems though are wider reaching than just football and so while the clubs and authorities can do as much as they can to clean up their acts and do what they can to stamp it out in football as much as possible, until it is dealt with in society (knife crime, the rise of far right factions in Europe etc) then the culture will continue.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d like to think Iâ€™m wrong, but we wonâ€™t ever get rid of racism/hooligans etc from football, all of these extremes are unfortunately part of the world we live in and pretending we are any better than others or itâ€™s only a football problem or only affects certain clubs, is burying our head in the sand.
		
Click to expand...

Hooliganism has actually improved from 80's. 

Racism is rife throughout society, until society changes attitudes at football wont.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Hooliganism has actually improved from 80's.

Racism is rife throughout society, until society changes attitudes at football wont.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on .
It just seems some of the worst in society go to the match.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Hooliganism has actually improved from 80's.

Racism is rife throughout society, until society changes attitudes at football wont.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of unacceptable behaviour has improved, but it hasnâ€™t stopped and I donâ€™t think it will all ever disappear, too many people canâ€™t handle the booze and use that as an excuse as one example.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 27, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Yep forgot Stones and especially Gomez who looks like he could be a very impressive player depending on injuries/development etc.

Bit more creativity in midfield is needed which may come from Foden, again if he gets enough chances.

Sterling has improved more than I thought he would tbh and with Sancho, Hudson-Odoi, Rashford, Deli Ali etc things are looking pretty promising for England.

Or depressing as a Scotsman 

Click to expand...

The thing re Stirling, God he can frustrate, but under Pep the thing he is asked to do he does well. But it has took some time, the biggest thing he has improved is his left foot. Up until the last World Cup he was a shadow of the player he is at City. Why, the system was totally differant at England than at City. Am not saying the whole system is to be  changed  at England to suit Sterling of to suit Kane. But slowly slowly, things are changing in the England set up. Some through Southgates influence, and I don't think that can be underestimated. And some through enforced decisions that have to be made, eg Diers injury. I look around the park now and see good competition for places.
Except in the Keepers dept and we have flogged that to death.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Spot on .
It just seems some of the worst in society go to the match.
		
Click to expand...

This is sadly true. Football can't just put the blame at societies door and say there is nothing they can do, there is. The stewards can intervene earlier, leagues could force the closure of stands or even grounds for repeat offenders. Force these idiots out of the game that sadly is a focal point for too many.

I agree with Stu, football has moved on hugely from the past and the idiots are far fewer now. Ironically, that should make them easier to pick out. I know for Liverpool away games there are plain clothes police who go to the games as spotters, the fans largely know who they are and I suspect other forces do the same. More of this needs to happen in problem sections but this is then a manpower issue and the clubs will have to pay for it. There is enough money sloshing around in the game, use some of it to clean out the dross.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 27, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Racism is a society issue and until that is addressed it will continue unfortunately.

As for the "fan" , i was disgusted when i heard what had happened at Anfield on saturday. Another daytripper not understanding and thinking his utter filth is acceptable in our city. I hope he gets a  lifetime ban from the club and any supporters clubs he's associated to.
		
Click to expand...

Now then Stu me man, re day tripper fans and "we have a few". Around the year 2004 ish. I went to Anfield with a lifelong Liverpool fan and a guy from Italy. We watche Liverpool play Arsenal, Arsenal won 2-1 with a Pires winner IIRC. anyway there was a couple of Oriental supporters sat in front of us. The could obviously speak English as one of them left a newspaper on his seat when the went to the crapper at HT. Unfortunately the newspaper was the SUN newspaper. My Liverpool fan pal gave both of the orientalist an earful re the significance of bringing the
At paper into the ground. He then gave them a short lecture on "read about Liverpools history". 
Thought it was quiet apt. 
Now I know there's a significant difference between being a grade one Gobs hite and a day tripper knowing about a clubs history. But I wonder how many day trippers are knowledgable about the team they now follow.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Now then Stu me man, re day tripper fans and "we have a few". Around the year 2004 ish. I went to Anfield with a lifelong Liverpool fan and a guy from Italy. We watche Liverpool play Arsenal, Arsenal won 2-1 with a Pires winner IIRC. anyway there was a couple of Oriental supporters sat in front of us. The could obviously speak English as one of them left a newspaper on his seat when the went to the crapper at HT. Unfortunately the newspaper was the SUN newspaper. My Liverpool fan pal gave both of the orientalist an earful re the significance of bringing the
At paper into the ground. He then gave them a short lecture on "read about Liverpools history".
Thought it was quiet apt.
Now I know there's a significant difference between being a grade one Gobs hite and a day tripper knowing about a clubs history. But I wonder how many day trippers are knowledgable about the team they now follow.
		
Click to expand...

Some clubs more than others depend on â€œday trippersâ€ 
I do find it quite funny that fans (incl Everton) complain about the day trippers but forget about the money and in some cases the jobs the money from those people bring.
We then get the clubs touring all over the world pre-season etc selling the brand, these orientals you mentioned may of held a life long ambition to visit Anfield at least once in their life, should we really question their knowledge before we allow them in?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Spot on .
It just seems some of the worst in society go to the match.
		
Click to expand...

Or we highlight the very tiny minority instead of praising the 99.9% of decent folk going the match?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Or we highlight the very tiny minority instead of praising the 99.9% of decent folk going the match?
		
Click to expand...

Should we need to praise the 99% for behaving as humans should? We shouldn't really. 

What clubs should be better at, some are better than others, is promoting the great work that fans and clubs do in the community and for local charities. Some are very good on social media but there is a lot of good done out there which people are not aware of. Promoting that would improve the outside worlds view of football fans in this country.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Should we need to praise the 99% for behaving as humans should? We shouldn't really.

What clubs should be better at, some are better than others, is promoting the great work that fans and clubs do in the community and for local charities. Some are very good on social media but there is a lot of good done out there which people are not aware of. Promoting that would improve the outside worlds view of football fans in this country.
		
Click to expand...

We certainly shouldnâ€™t forget them, 1 person done for racially abusing a footballer, thatâ€™ll be 1 person out of 30-40,000 and itâ€™s highlighted as football having a problem with racists, 1 person done for being racist on the street, is the town highlighted or singled out? No itâ€™s not.
Iâ€™m with Stu on this itâ€™s a society issue not a football issue, 
Montenegro and all the Balkan States have racist issues, not just their football fans and FIFA will take very little action.

What we should be doing is advertising and publicising football on the positives, letting people know itâ€™s safe to go the games etc.

Whilst Southgate and the players rightly highlighted the racists chants maybe they should of praised the behaviour of the England fans who were there.

Iâ€™d go as far as taking the NZ PMâ€™s approach, donâ€™t mention them, starve them of oxygen.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			We certainly shouldnâ€™t forget them, 1 person done for racially abusing a footballer, thatâ€™ll be 1 person out of 30-40,000 and itâ€™s highlighted as football having a problem with racists, 1 person done for being racist on the street, is the town highlighted or singled out? No itâ€™s not.
Iâ€™m with Stu on this itâ€™s a society issue not a football issue,
Montenegro and all the Balkan States have racist issues, not just their football fans and FIFA will take very little action.

What we should be doing is advertising and publicising football on the positives, letting people know itâ€™s safe to go the games etc.

Whilst Southgate and the players rightly highlighted the racists chants maybe they should of praised the behaviour of the England fans who were there.

Iâ€™d go as far as taking the NZ PMâ€™s approach, donâ€™t mention them, starve them of oxygen.
		
Click to expand...

Agree that it's nothing to do with football. In any cross-section of people there will be some racists/bigots of some other kind. Football should do whatever it can to remove them of course, but so should every other aspect of society. 

I also agree with LT that you can't really go about praising people for not being racist, that's just daft. Reminds me of that old Chris Rock stand-up routine about certain folk wanting credit for things that are expected - e.g. "I take _care_ of my kids!"   All you _can_ do is show what you have done to deter and punish the racists, if you want to paint football in a positive light in that respect.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Should we need to praise the 99% for behaving as humans should? We shouldn't really.

What clubs should be better at, some are better than others, is promoting the great work that fans and clubs do in the community and for local charities. Some are very good on social media but there is a lot of good done out there which people are not aware of. Promoting that would improve the outside worlds view of football fans in this country.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly shouldnâ€™t praise people for â€œbehaving correctlyâ€ - thatâ€™s not worthy of praise but what should be highlighted and praised is the mature reaction from Sterling and Hudson and those showing that racist behaviour wonâ€™t stop them 

And we need to keep highlighting the fans that are racist , they need to be condemned, need to be told by the majority that their behaviour is unacceptable


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly shouldnâ€™t praise people for â€œbehaving correctlyâ€ - thatâ€™s not worthy of praise but what should be highlighted and praised is the mature reaction from Sterling and Hudson and those showing that racist behaviour wonâ€™t stop them

And we need to keep highlighting the fans that are racist , they need to be condemned, need to be told by the majority that their behaviour is unacceptable
		
Click to expand...

The worst thing about all this for me. Was the response by the Macedonian FA.

The press conference afterwards was shambolic.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

Interesting article on why we don't see the best of Dele Alli in an England shirt:
https://www.football365.com/news/f365-says-no-decimal-place-for-englands-no-10

I think it's fair and accurate. His best form at Spurs has been as more of shadow striker right up behind Kane. I wouldn't describe him as a central midfield player. I think if Southgate keeps playing the 4-3-3 we're more likely to see someone like Delph come in, with Dele on the bench.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The worst thing about all this for me. Was the response by the Macedonian FA.

The press conference afterwards was shambolic.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen that, got a link? (And did you mean Montenegrin?)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Agree that it's nothing to do with football. In any cross-section of people there will be some racists/bigots of some other kind. Football should do whatever it can to remove them of course, but so should every other aspect of society.

I also agree with LT that you can't really go about praising people for not being racist, that's just daft. Reminds me of that old Chris Rock stand-up routine about certain folk wanting credit for things that are expected - e.g. "I take _care_ of my kids!"   All you _can_ do is show what you have done to deter and punish the racists, if you want to paint football in a positive light in that respect.
		
Click to expand...

Not talking about praising non racism, Iâ€™m talking about highlighting and using the good in football crowds as a positive, many in the media see all football crowds as racist, sexist, beer swilling thugs.
And yes praise indeed for Sterling, but should he and others (Pickford at Newcastle etc) be allowed to get away with intentionally winding up the opposition fans on the basis that 2 wrongs make a right.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not talking about praising non racism, Iâ€™m talking about highlighting and using the good in football crowds as a positive, many in the media see all football crowds as racist, sexist, beer swilling thugs.
And yes praise indeed for Sterling, but should he and others (Pickford at Newcastle etc) be allowed to get away with intentionally winding up the opposition fans on the basis that 2 wrongs make a right.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling's reaction was fine because the two were nowhere equivalents. He didn't call them dirty Montenegrin whatevers, he just held his hands to his ears as if to say "that's what I think of your abuse - here's a goal for your troubles". Footballers are human beings, I don't expect them to take abuse from a few hundred people and not give an ounce back.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I haven't seen that, got a link? (And did you mean Montenegrin?)
		
Click to expand...

Do'h.

Yeah it was Montenegro.

I'll look for link later. It was on sky. Both the coach and their FA representative denied there was any racist noise in the stadium.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Now then Stu me man, re day tripper fans and "we have a few". Around the year 2004 ish. I went to Anfield with a lifelong Liverpool fan and a guy from Italy. We watche Liverpool play Arsenal, Arsenal won 2-1 with a Pires winner IIRC. anyway there was a couple of Oriental supporters sat in front of us. *The could obviously speak English as one of them left a newspaper on his seat when the went to the crapper at HT. Unfortunately the newspaper was the SUN newspaper. My Liverpool fan pal gave both of the orientalist an earful re the significance of bringing the
At paper into the ground. He then gave them a short lecture on "read about Liverpools history".
Thought it was quiet apt.*
Now I know there's a significant difference between being a grade one Gobs hite and a day tripper knowing about a clubs history. But I wonder how many day trippers are knowledgable about the team they now follow.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst i dont condone it, Stuff like this is probably a honest mistake.

You dont need to be a knoweldgeable fan to know calling an Asian man  a P... B...... let alone in front of his kids is bang out of order. Its absolutely  disgusting and im sure 99% of fans would agree this sort of behaviour isnt welcomed or acceptable at our club and city.

A grown man whether hes a scouser, german,irishman etc knows right from wrong.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 27, 2019)

Wasn't sure of the stick the black players got whilst watching the game the other night. However when Sterling cupped his ears, the commentator was quick to condem Sterlings actions which i thought a bit odd, as surely he was aware of what was going off


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Or we highlight the very tiny minority instead of praising the 99.9% of decent folk going the match?
		
Click to expand...

Yes thatâ€™s true but closing stands and empty grounds punishes the real supporters


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Sterling's reaction was fine because the two were nowhere equivalents. He didn't call them dirty Montenegrin whatevers, he just held his hands to his ears as if to say "that's what I think of your abuse - here's a goal for your troubles". Footballers are human beings, I don't expect them to take abuse from a few hundred people and not give an ounce back.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes youâ€™re right, I completely forgot the moronâ€™s will see him do that, apologise and stop their abuse, or....................will they turn it up a notch or 2 and do it more? 
Difficult one this!

Iâ€™m not condoning racism or any type of abuse of professional sports people, but itâ€™s a bit naive to think it wonâ€™t wind some opposition fans up if the player gives it out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Wasn't sure of the stick the black players got whilst watching the game the other night. However when Sterling cupped his ears, the commentator was quick to condem Sterlings actions which i thought a bit odd, as surely he was aware of what was going off
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I remember the commentator saying that he had not heard anything which is why he questioned Sterling doing what he did. I didn't hear any noises at the time although I have heard them since on one of the news reports. A few weeks ago I raised the point of a West Ham game being really quiet and one of their fans, could have been Paul, mentioned the broadcaster can reduce the background noise of the crowd if the songs are a bit too rude, which they apparently were that day. Maybe the host broadcaster in Montenegro did the same thing?

In the commentators defence they do have headphones on so I guess noise could well be muffled. Maybe Pathetic Shark can help us answer that one as I believe he has done that role so will know the lot of a commentator.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Funnily enough I remember the commentator saying that he had not heard anything which is why he questioned Sterling doing what he did. I didn't hear any noises at the time although I have heard them since on one of the news reports. A few weeks ago I raised the point of a West Ham game being really quiet and one of their fans, could have been Paul, mentioned the broadcaster can reduce the background noise of the crowd if the songs are a bit too rude, which they apparently were that day. Maybe the host broadcaster in Montenegro did the same thing?

In the commentators defence they do have headphones on so I guess noise could well be muffled. Maybe Pathetic Shark can help us answer that one as I believe he has done that role so will know the lot of a commentator.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s also the reporter from Sky who said he heard nothing were he was sat and afterwards was shocked to hear some reporters who had been in a different part of the ground say they had not only heard it, but witnessed the gestures.
You could definitely hear it after Rose was booked for his tackle near the end.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2019)

I didn't pick up on it then either but I think I was chatting and distracted, game was effectively over. As I said though, I heard it clearly enough next day on the news. It was 1970's stuff, horrible. 

For the reporter I can get that. I've been at games where a mate has been at the other end of the ground and meeting up afterwards we have both started the conversation with 'your lot were quiet, we drowned you out'. Noise can travel, or not, in odd ways or not at all.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 27, 2019)

ðŸ˜hope you like it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Funnily enough I remember the commentator saying that he had not heard anything which is why he questioned Sterling doing what he did. I didn't hear any noises at the time although I have heard them since on one of the news reports. A few weeks ago I raised the point of a West Ham game being really quiet and one of their fans, could have been Paul, mentioned the broadcaster can reduce the background noise of the crowd if the songs are a bit too rude, which they apparently were that day. Maybe the host broadcaster in Montenegro did the same thing?

In the commentators defence they do have headphones on so I guess noise could well be muffled. Maybe Pathetic Shark can help us answer that one as I believe he has done that role so will know the lot of a commentator.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point. Clive Tyldesley put this on twitter the day after 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110448534682259456


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting point. Clive Tyldesley put this on twitter the day after 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110448534682259456

Click to expand...

Have you read the Twitter posts following on from his, highlighting the unfortunate abbreviation of Montenegro ðŸ˜±? Oops


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Oh yes youâ€™re right, I completely forgot the moronâ€™s will see him do that, apologise and stop their abuse, or....................will they turn it up a notch or 2 and do it more? 
Difficult one this!

Iâ€™m not condoning racism or any type of abuse of professional sports people, but itâ€™s a bit naive to think it wonâ€™t wind some opposition fans up if the player gives it out.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he was trying to end racism by putting his hands to his ears. I'm just saying that whatever the outcome, I'd allow him some kind of small reaction like that as he's not a robot. Scoring a goal and using your celebration to have a little dig is a pretty good reaction in my book.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think he was trying to end racism by putting his hands to his ears. I'm just saying that whatever the outcome, I'd allow him some kind of small reaction like that as he's not a robot. Scoring a goal and using your celebration to have a little dig is a pretty good reaction in my book.
		
Click to expand...

Even if it risks more hatred and bad feeling?
Do it like H-O did it, an interview or complaint after the game.
No need to wind the brainless up, ignore them, during the game donâ€™t let them know youâ€™ve heard them.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Even if it risks more hatred and bad feeling?
Do it like H-O did it, an interview or complaint after the game.
No need to wind the brainless up, ignore them, during the game donâ€™t let them know youâ€™ve heard them.
		
Click to expand...

If that's his way of coping with it though I'm not going to say it's right or wrong. I've never been racially abused by a crowd of people. If doing that made him feel like he got one over on them, or even just made him feel 1% better about the situation, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 28, 2019)

Solskjaer confirmed as United boss. 3 year contract.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 28, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47730597
Hope he dont get tackled


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47730597
Hope he dont get tackled
		
Click to expand...

_He added: "It goes back to that drive to be the best. Even if I download a game on my phone, can I be the best in the world?"_

Wow. I knew he was competitive, but, wow. 

I don't know how a young, English lad gets into NFL but it does seem to be catching on. They've obviously done a stellar marketing job. I don't understand it at all myself.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2019)

The only one that ever seemed to make a real go of it as a UK player in the NFL was Mick Luckhurst who kicked for the Falcons. Pretty sure some ex football and rugby players have tried it but never made the grade. Pretty sure Pathetic Shark will have all the facts and figures. Can't see Kane getting involved in NFL after football and a media/managerial or coaching career would seem far the more likely avenues (in my opinion)


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 28, 2019)

Start of next season Bayern's wing-backs will be Kimmich and Pavard at RB, Alaba and Lucas as LB. Not bad. Signing the two starting wing-backs from the winning WC squad to bolster the squad.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The only one that ever seemed to make a real go of it as a UK player in the NFL was Mick Luckhurst who kicked for the Falcons. Pretty sure some ex football and rugby players have tried it but never made the grade. Pretty sure Pathetic Shark will have all the facts and figures. Can't see Kane getting involved in NFL after football and a media/managerial or coaching career would seem far the more likely avenues (in my opinion)
		
Click to expand...

I don't reckon he has the brain to be a football manager, and he 100% doesn't have the charisma to be a pundit.


----------



## Piece (Mar 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The only one that ever seemed to make a real go of it as a UK player in the NFL was Mick Luckhurst who kicked for the Falcons. Pretty sure some ex football and rugby players have tried it but never made the grade. Pretty sure Pathetic Shark will have all the facts and figures. Can't see Kane getting involved in NFL after football and a media/managerial or coaching career would seem far the more likely avenues (in my opinion)
		
Click to expand...

Surprised that no-one from Burnley has been lined up as an NFL punter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			he 100% doesn't have the charisma to be a pundit.
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't stopped the likes of Owen and Hargreaves getting a gig though


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hasn't stopped the likes of Owen and Hargreaves getting a gig though
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hasn't stopped the likes of Owen and Hargreaves getting a gig though
		
Click to expand...

They did win trophies though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hasn't stopped the likes of Owen and Hargreaves getting a gig though
		
Click to expand...

They at least have reasonable voices for TV though. Kane has no charisma and a speech impediment, not exactly made for TV Harry.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			They at least have reasonable voices for TV though. Kane has no charisma and a speech impediment, not exactly made for TV Harry.
		
Click to expand...

Still a more likely option than an NFL kicker. Plenty like Garth Crooks is another with no charisma on main stream telly so can't see it being an issue. Same with the speech impediment. They'll want him, at least initially as an ex-England captain (as he will be when he retires - not suggesting he doesn't get the role at the moment) and who knows may have moved somewhere and won stuff.


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			ðŸ˜hope you like it  
	View attachment 26944

Click to expand...

We charge Â£20, but have to pay over Â£30 to go to places like QPR. Is it still a maximum of Â£30 to Premier League grounds ?


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47730597
Hope he dont get tackled
		
Click to expand...

He just wants to make sure that he scores all the goals!


----------



## user2010 (Mar 28, 2019)

richart said:



			We charge Â£20, but have to pay over Â£30 to go to places like QPR. Is it still a maximum of Â£30 to Premier League grounds ?
		
Click to expand...


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!

Click to expand...

Wooooosh to you to. I was just asking if their is a maximum away fan charge in the Premier League. Is that ok with you ?

Oh we would charge Â£18.72 just for you.


----------



## 4LEX (Mar 29, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Solskjaer confirmed as United boss. 3 year contract.
		
Click to expand...

This sums up where Man Utd are at, how they're run and why they'll be nowhere near a major trophy for years and years.

Why appoint now when he's had a few bad results and the players look like they're back to their old ways? What happens if he has a bad run, smashed by Barce and they finish 6th. Do you sack him? Or give him Â£200m to spend? It's just appalling management of a football club. He won't be pinched by anyone, so you wait until the end of the season and then appoint or not. If he finishes fourth then fair enough. To do it now smacks of desperation.

Nothing against Ole but he's really changed nothing at all. It's the same players, same formations and same tactics. The only difference is a lot of luck, the players giving 100% instead of 50%. Rashford moving central is the only change of note but Mourinho was starting to drop Lukaku and looking to do similar. If you watch them play it's hard work, keeping it tight and hitting on the counter. I know he's not had a chance to bring his own players in, but the hype about a new style of football is just not true. If you have top players going through the motions then they suddenly give everything, that'll equal more goals and better results.

I think for a club of Man Utd's size and stature, to appoint the manager of Molde after a short term trial is laughable. They need a world class manager with a long term plan, not a nice guy with a feel good factor. It's the cheap and easy option for a club run as a business these days.

I can almost guarentee it'll be another average season next year and they'll eventually get Poch after he's had one season at the new stadium and got fed up of feeding on scraps. The only positive is Ole looks like he'll be signing young players with potential, so the next manager will have a good squad to work with. It'll be entertaining though as he's got to stick to the attacking hype!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 29, 2019)

4LEX said:



			This sums up where Man Utd are at, how they're run and why they'll be nowhere near a major trophy for years and years.

Why appoint now when he's had a few bad results and the players look like they're back to their old ways? What happens if he has a bad run, smashed by Barce and they finish 6th. Do you sack him? Or give him Â£200m to spend? It's just appalling management of a football club. He won't be pinched by anyone, so you wait until the end of the season and then appoint or not. If he finishes fourth then fair enough. To do it now smacks of desperation.

Nothing against Ole but he's really changed nothing at all. It's the same players, same formations and same tactics. The only difference is a lot of luck, the players giving 100% instead of 50%. Rashford moving central is the only change of note but Mourinho was starting to drop Lukaku and looking to do similar. If you watch them play it's hard work, keeping it tight and hitting on the counter. I know he's not had a chance to bring his own players in, but the hype about a new style of football is just not true. If you have top players going through the motions then they suddenly give everything, that'll equal more goals and better results.

I think for a club of Man Utd's size and stature, to appoint the manager of Molde after a short term trial is laughable. They need a world class manager with a long term plan, not a nice guy with a feel good factor. It's the cheap and easy option for a club run as a business these days.

I can almost guarentee it'll be another average season next year and they'll eventually get Poch after he's had one season at the new stadium and got fed up of feeding on scraps. The only positive is Ole looks like he'll be signing young players with potential, so the next manager will have a good squad to work with. It'll be entertaining though as he's got to stick to the attacking hype!
		
Click to expand...

They just sacked Mourinho. The only manager with more acclaim could be Pep. Theyâ€™re not gonna get him. They also had Van Gaal who was world renowned. 

The getting 100% is the key change. They players want to play for ole. They may not have wanted to for another different manager and thatâ€™s half the battle.


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2019)

4LEX said:



			This sums up where Man Utd are at, how they're run and why they'll be nowhere near a major trophy for years and years.

Why appoint now when he's had a few bad results and the players look like they're back to their old ways? What happens if he has a bad run, smashed by Barce and they finish 6th. Do you sack him? Or give him Â£200m to spend? It's just appalling management of a football club. He won't be pinched by anyone, so you wait until the end of the season and then appoint or not. If he finishes fourth then fair enough. To do it now smacks of desperation.

Nothing against Ole but he's really changed nothing at all. *It's the same players, same formations and same tactics. The only difference is a lot of luck,* the players giving 100% instead of 50%. Rashford moving central is the only change of note but Mourinho was starting to drop Lukaku and looking to do similar. If you watch them play it's hard work, keeping it tight and hitting on the counter. I know he's not had a chance to bring his own players in, but the hype about a new style of football is just not true. If you have top players going through the motions then they suddenly give everything, that'll equal more goals and better results.

I think for a club of Man Utd's size and stature, to appoint the manager of Molde after a short term trial is laughable. They need a world class manager with a long term plan, not a nice guy with a feel good factor. It's the cheap and easy option for a club run as a business these days.

I can almost guarentee it'll be another average season next year and they'll eventually get Poch after he's had one season at the new stadium and got fed up of feeding on scraps. The only positive is Ole looks like he'll be signing young players with potential, so the next manager will have a good squad to work with. It'll be entertaining though as he's got to stick to the attacking hype!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 29, 2019)

Slime said:








Click to expand...

Am taking the bait, as a City fan with more than enough Utd  pals who have ripped me to bits over 20 odd years. Surely it would be easy for me to want to see it go belly up for Utd. But no, I hope it works out well for them. I hope it helps to create what was a big four into a big six or seven. I actually thought the timing of making Olly manager could not of come at a better time. Two months left of the season where Utd are challenging for the top four and the champs league. What a positive for the fans that is. He has had a blip, but what team hasn't this season. Looking forward to next season already. 
PS, please Olly can we have three points next month


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 29, 2019)

4LEX said:



			This sums up where Man Utd are at, how they're run and why they'll be nowhere near a major trophy for years and years.

Why appoint now when he's had a few bad results and the players look like they're back to their old ways? What happens if he has a bad run, smashed by Barce and they finish 6th. Do you sack him? Or give him Â£200m to spend? It's just appalling management of a football club. He won't be pinched by anyone, so you wait until the end of the season and then appoint or not. If he finishes fourth then fair enough. To do it now smacks of desperation.

Nothing against Ole but he's really changed nothing at all. It's the same players, same formations and same tactics. The only difference is a lot of luck, the players giving 100% instead of 50%. Rashford moving central is the only change of note but Mourinho was starting to drop Lukaku and looking to do similar. If you watch them play it's hard work, keeping it tight and hitting on the counter. I know he's not had a chance to bring his own players in, but the hype about a new style of football is just not true. If you have top players going through the motions then they suddenly give everything, that'll equal more goals and better results.

I think for a club of Man Utd's size and stature, to appoint the manager of Molde after a short term trial is laughable. They need a world class manager with a long term plan, not a nice guy with a feel good factor. It's the cheap and easy option for a club run as a business these days.

I can almost guarentee it'll be another average season next year and they'll eventually get Poch after he's had one season at the new stadium and got fed up of feeding on scraps. The only positive is Ole looks like he'll be signing young players with potential, so the next manager will have a good squad to work with. It'll be entertaining though as he's got to stick to the attacking hype!
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t be bothered to reply to all that dribble.
What was Jose if he wasnâ€™t a world class manager.

Ole turned around a rudderless ship,he deserves a shot,but as he always says itâ€™s his team not just him.

The fans love him,I believe if he didnâ€™t get the job there would have been uproar.
Every proper supporter is behind Ole and wish him and his team the best.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 29, 2019)

Ole has been appointed to allow him a chance to try things and see what he wants to do in the summer. There may well be a dip if he starts to rotate a little to test his team. We can live with that. We have no divine right to a CL spot. We werenâ€™t going to dominate football forever - it doesnâ€™t work that way in England.  

The fisherman above didnâ€™t get the bite he wanted.


----------



## Piece (Mar 30, 2019)

Shows how far weâ€™ve come, going to OT and play them off the park. Pogba looked like Carlton Palmer on a bad day today. But if you donâ€™t take your chances...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 30, 2019)

Happy with that win, good performance and most importantly, 4th clean sheet in last 5 matches.
Still in the mix for best of the sh!te.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2019)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ll give you a bet so you can lay-off your Liverpool bet with Phil, if your feeling confident, Iâ€™ll bet Â£20 (to your Bobby Moore charity) that Huddersfield finish above West Ham, now thatâ€™s juicy ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Well thatâ€™s impossible now fish ? lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2019)

Same old Fulham. Some half decent stuff but too shocking defensive errors and punished clinically especially for the second. Of course after letting Liverpool get three points the other week it seemed only fair for the title race to do the same today.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Same old Fulham. Some half decent stuff but too shocking defensive errors and punished clinically especially for the second. Of course after letting Liverpool get three points the other week it seemed only fair for the title race to do the same today.
		
Click to expand...

Having watched the game I am amazed by your summary. 

Going forward Fulham have no chance if they  and their fans kid themselves like that.

That was a spineless and clueless performance and the difference in class was enough to suggest that there was more than 18 places between the two sides.

Nothing going forward, completely dominated in midfield and the usual shambles at the back. 

But keep on telling yourself that if it hadn't been for two defensive errors it could have been so different. 

Man City never needed to get out of third gear.


----------



## sam85 (Mar 30, 2019)

If that's "some half decent stuff" from Fulham then they're gonna be in big trouble in the championship next year!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2019)

This is the humour of City fans ðŸ‘


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 31, 2019)

Tashyboy said:








This is the humour of City fans ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

The thing is though when your in four competitions it can get expensive!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			The thing is though when your in four competitions it can get expensive!
		
Click to expand...

CC, I sent a pal of mine that clip, he's a Chelsea fan. He said quote" if they don't get rid of Sarri, there will be empty seats at Chelsea as well, he went on to say that " A lot of season ticket holders have put there tickets up for sale on there re selling site for the Brighton game and tickets are on general sale" and he cannot remember the last time that happend. Said the peasants at Chelsea are revolting â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

Couldnâ€™t fault Hazard one bit if he wants out at the end of the season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2019)

Colin isnâ€™t a happy bunny on the sideline ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ 

Goal offside by miles and then should be a red card ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 31, 2019)

Colin?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Colin?
		
Click to expand...

Probably an hilarious nickname heâ€™s got for Warnock.


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Probably an hilarious nickname heâ€™s got for Warnock.
		
Click to expand...

im sure Phil would love the credit but pretty sure it came from a spat between Lineker and Warnock


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

Need Liverpool to complete a tidy Acca ðŸ˜©.
Anything but a score draw will do tho.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 31, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Need Liverpool to complete a tidy Acca ðŸ˜©.
Anything but a score draw will do tho.
		
Click to expand...

You should be ashamed


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Colin?
		
Click to expand...

It's a rather apt anagram of Neil Warnock. First name Colin and then you're left with the letters WNAKRE which I'll let you work out the surname for yourself to avoid an infraction.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			You should be ashamed

Click to expand...

Trust me I am ðŸ¤®


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2019)

Tottenham Lolspurs at it again

Scousers gonna feel mighty relieved to have been gifted that game


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 31, 2019)

Jamie Carragher is so cringe.

MO SALAH YOU DANCER. Nothing like a bit of impartial commentary. Liverpool scab another one.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 31, 2019)

Not today spurs submarine, not today. Get in there red men.


----------



## Dando (Mar 31, 2019)

my son in law has gone very quiet


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2019)

What an irritating game. We completely bossed the second half. Clever defending from Van Dijk to essentially force Sissoko into having a shot, know your enemy and all that. Why has a Lloris not caught the ball on the goal? Useless. We deserved to win that and we've tossed it away. Rubbish.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 31, 2019)

Bit lucky there.
Spurs much the better team second half ,and were looking good for the winner.
Pretty poor finishing from both teams.
These are supposed to be two of the best keepers in the world but looked error prone today.
We played some good stuff early on but once spurs changed shape we seemed to struggle.
Should have had Fabiano on earlier.
Take the win against a very good team.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What an irritating game. We completely bossed the second half. Clever defending from Van Dijk to essentially force Sissoko into having a shot, know your enemy and all that. Why has a Lloris not caught the ball on the goal? Useless. We deserved to win that and we've tossed it away. Rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

You could have been 3 down early on but could have won 4-3 by the end.
Think a draw would have been right but will take the luck.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2019)

Salah looks offside for the winner as well. Add that to the list for dodgy decisions Liverpool have got this season.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Salah looks offside for the winner as well. Add that to the list for dodgy decisions Liverpool have got this season.
		
Click to expand...

Balls moving for spurs equaliser from free kick.
VAR would not be involved apparently in this scenario next year.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Balls moving for spurs equaliser from free kick.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be pedantic, I think an offside is a little more blatant than that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Don't be pedantic, I think an offside is a little more blatant than that.
		
Click to expand...

Boo hoo - the ball was moving , goal shouldnâ€™t have stood - rules are rules. 

Spurs looking like playing Thursday night footy in their lovely new stadium


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Don't be pedantic, I think an offside is a little more blatant than that.
		
Click to expand...

Not pedantic there both against the rules last time I looked.


----------



## Dando (Mar 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Don't be pedantic, I think an offside is a little more blatant than that.
		
Click to expand...

So itâ€™s ok to ignore a rule as another one was more blatant ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Don't be pedantic, I think an offside is a little more blatant than that.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not pedantic there both against the rules last time I looked.
		
Click to expand...

Nah mate, offside is definitely worse.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2019)

So both the top two did what they had to. Liverpool definitely worked harder for that win than City did against my bunch of muppets. Have to fancy City at home to Cardiff and Liverpool should beat Southampton away so the pressure will crank up again. Can also see Spurs winning midweek and United struggling at Wolves so that may make the race for the CL interesting especially if Arsenal win tomorrow. All in all a fascinating end to the season for neutral (and those who are already down)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Colin?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey I thought everyone knew why they called him Colin - canâ€™t remember exactly who it was that coined it but itâ€™s very much spot on ðŸ˜€


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 31, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So both the top two did what they had to. Liverpool definitely worked harder for that win than City did against my bunch of muppets. Have to fancy City at home to Cardiff and Liverpool should beat Southampton away so the pressure will crank up again. Can also see Spurs winning midweek and United struggling at Watford so that may make the race for the CL interesting especially if Arsenal win tomorrow. All in all a fascinating end to the season for neutral (and those who are already down)
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t see Utd playin Watford again so soon bro?? ðŸ˜€


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Salah looks offside for the winner as well. Add that to the list for dodgy decisions Liverpool have got this season.
		
Click to expand...

He was onside. ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 31, 2019)

What date is St Totteringhams day?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He was onside. ðŸ‘ðŸ»

View attachment 26967

Click to expand...

Fair call, they never showed a proper replay on Sky that showed it. Cheers.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Nah mate, offside is definitely worse. 

Click to expand...

The thing is though he wasnâ€™t offside.
But the ball was moving.
Draw for me but your dodgy keeper was worse than ours.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			The thing is though he wasnâ€™t offside.
But the ball was moving.
Draw for me but your dodgy keeper was worse than ours.
		
Click to expand...

Hugo has been poor for a year now. Always makes 3 or 4 top saves to remind how good he supposedly is, then does something rubbish like to day. Frustrating but I don't think there's a better keeper out there that we could actually attract to the club to be honest.


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			CC, I sent a pal of mine that clip, he's a Chelsea fan. He said quote" if they don't get rid of Sarri, there will be empty seats at Chelsea as well, he went on to say that " A lot of season ticket holders have put there tickets up for sale on there re selling site for the Brighton game and tickets are on general sale" and he cannot remember the last time that happend. Said the peasants at Chelsea are revolting â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

The peasants may well revolt but the cucumber sandwich brigade will just fill the seats, and as long as the seats are full, or at least paid for, it will carry on.  Oh, and then there's our foreign plastic flag wavers, our programme will be in 4 languages soon!


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 1, 2019)

Fish said:



			The peasants may well revolt but the cucumber sandwich brigade will just fill the seats, and as long as the seats are full, or at least paid for, it will carry on.  Oh, and then there's our foreign plastic flag wavers, our programme will be in 4 languages soon!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 1, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47769166

Some people say the same thing but call it " the little things" ðŸ˜‰

Come what may it still makes it exciting ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111715552697958400


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111715552697958400

Click to expand...

He must have made that himself !
No shop would dare.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			He must have made that himself !
No shop would dare.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't believe it when I saw it, I said the other day about day tripper fans not understanding a clubs culture, but that I do not get at all. It makes 50/50 scarfs look acceptable.


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2019)

Arsenal missing most of their spine tonight so Dick decides to sit Aubameyang on the bench so that we're missing it all lol

Horrid looking line up (a lot due to injuries and suspensions) big risk leaving Aubam out, hope it doesnt prove costly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2019)

Seems Pickford could be in trouble 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47779510


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112784543696736256
Surely they just needed to take a step back so his T Rex arms couldnâ€™t reach


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2019)

Soft call that! Letâ€™s hope he consistent.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			Arsenal missing most of their spine tonight so Dick decides to sit Aubameyang on the bench so that we're missing it all lol

Horrid looking line up (a lot due to injuries and suspensions) big risk leaving Aubam out, hope it doesnt prove costly
		
Click to expand...

But you have Iwobi ðŸ‘


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2019)

Mustafi up to his usual self. Give the ball away, and foul to get it back.

Nice finish from Ramsey.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2019)

The. question again is why did Arsenal let Ramsey go for nothing ?


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But you have Iwobi ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			The. question again is why did Arsenal let Ramsey go for nothing ?
		
Click to expand...

have a night off Phil


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111715552697958400

Click to expand...

he looks like a fat Alberto Moreno ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thatâ€™s a quality finish from Lacazette.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2019)

That looked like an own goal by the keeper.


----------



## fundy (Apr 1, 2019)

well its 3 points against an awful Newcastle side. nice of Rafa to ban most of his players from crossing the half way line lol

hopefully the Ramsay injury isnt too bad


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/10911153761/posts/10157160003098762



Pretty damn good sportsmanship- what do you reckon the Prem teams would do


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:






__ https://www.facebook.com/10911153761/posts/10157160003098762



Pretty damn good sportsmanship- what do you reckon the Prem teams would do
		
Click to expand...

Salah would av banged it in,then you would have told us how there was enough contact for him to go down ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Salah would av banged it in,then you would have told us how there was enough contact for him to go down ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

100%

Edit: I must concede, before Phil points it out, that Kane would have done the same.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Just seen the Pickford incident. Gotta say he dont look that confident when he is in his own 18 yd box. ðŸ˜


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just seen the Pickford incident. Gotta say he dont look that confident when he is in his own 18 yd box. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

He still doesnâ€™t know when itâ€™s time to punch.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:






__ https://www.facebook.com/10911153761/posts/10157160003098762



Pretty damn good sportsmanship- what do you reckon the Prem teams would do
		
Click to expand...

Not that for sure .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2019)

While the PL is awash with cash, it's sad to see a former PL side in such a mess https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47787062  and shows just how it can go wrong when owners seem hellbent on ruining a club (of course not the first and Oyston and Blackpool another example). It isn't just league sides https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47789283 and it'll be a shame for Gateshead who are close to a play off spot and running on a squad of 16


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			While the PL is awash with cash, it's sad to see a former PL side in such a mess https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47787062  and shows just how it can go wrong when owners seem hellbent on ruining a club (of course not the first and Oyston and Blackpool another example). It isn't just league sides https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47789283 and it'll be a shame for Gateshead who are close to a play off spot and running on a squad of 16
		
Click to expand...

Always 2 sides to a story.

https://www.bwfc.co.uk/news/2019/april/a-note-from-the-chairman/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Always 2 sides to a story.

https://www.bwfc.co.uk/news/2019/april/a-note-from-the-chairman/

Click to expand...

Granted, but the situation Bolton find themselves in hasn't happened overnight and it'll be interesting to see if everyone not paid gets the cash tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Granted, but the situation Bolton find themselves in hasn't happened overnight and it'll be interesting to see if everyone not paid gets the cash tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

You accussed him of being hell bent on ruining the club!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You accussed him of being hell bent on ruining the club!
		
Click to expand...

And I mentioned Oyston too. I am merely saying its a shame Bolton are in such a mess after being a PL side not too long ago. It was only highlighting their issue and that of Gateshead and you seemed intent on proving my comments hugely inaccurate. I don't know the ins and outs at Bolton and whether the chairman is "hell bent" on running the club down but they have been facing insolvency on a number of occasions so someone somewhere hasn't been looking after their interests well. I just thought it was an interesting story, more so the Gateshead one comparing fortunes of the smaller clubs against the cash riddled PL sides. Im out


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Always 2 sides to a story.

https://www.bwfc.co.uk/news/2019/april/a-note-from-the-chairman/

Click to expand...

That won't be popular with BW fans lol, I work in Bolton quite often and I can assure you the fans are not happy with the owner.
It's absolute chaos from what I've heard, no one paid for weeks, that's not just the players, it's normal people like you and me who have (or used to have in your case ) normal everyday jobs with families to feed. I really hope they do pull through it as it's a cracking town with a cracking stadium.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And I mentioned Oyston too. I am merely saying its a shame Bolton are in such a mess after being a PL side not too long ago. It was only highlighting their issue and that of Gateshead and you seemed intent on proving my comments hugely inaccurate. I don't know the ins and outs at Bolton and whether the chairman is "hell bent" on running the club down but they have been facing insolvency on a number of occasions so someone somewhere hasn't been looking after their interests well. I just thought it was an interesting story, more so the Gateshead one comparing fortunes of the smaller clubs against the cash riddled PL sides. Im out
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what an over-reaction, you made the hell bent statement in the same paragraph as Bolton and started a new one on Gateshead.


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2019)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!
Scott McDominate.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			That won't be popular with BW fans lol, I work in Bolton quite often and I can assure you the fans are not happy with the owner.
It's absolute chaos from what I've heard, no one paid for weeks, that's not just the players, it's normal people like you and me who have (or used to have in your case ) normal everyday jobs with families to feed. I really hope they do pull through it as it's a cracking town with a cracking stadium.
		
Click to expand...

I know mate, I have a buddy whoâ€™s still serving and a Bolton fan, we were discussing the situation a couple of weeks back.
I was simply pointing out the drama and people only giving one side out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2019)

Does the Bolton issue not go back to the PL era. They had huge debt but a wealthy owner who could balance it out with TV payments. Dropping divisions killed them as they had massive debt, big wage bill but the income stream dropped like a stone. 

Gateshead, I do have some knowledge there. They have been making a loss for a number of years. Owners covered it for a period but successive failures to get promoted meant that could not carry on. They sold to people who quickly discovered they could not cover the wages, the current people have decided the same and are cutting their cloth accordingly. Gateshead have been living beyond their means for years. I don't know the current owners but I suspect they are simply trying to get the club to break even and not go bust. Going part time was likely essential. I know what players were being paid there only 2-3 yrs ago and it would horrify you.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2019)

Bury in trouble too on all accounts, didnt pay their players Friday, winding up order in progress, seems like the players not bothered tonight too


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2019)

wtf is Ashley Young complaining about lol, get off you clown. Seems a fitting 100th for Mike Dean too haha


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2019)

Young is shameful at times. He really must be replaced.


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2019)

Ever heard of the game 'Pin the Tail on the Lukaku'?


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			Ever heard of the game 'Pin the Tail on the Lukaku'?
		
Click to expand...

how is martial still sat on the bench?


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2019)

Its been fun Homie, good luck back in the championship


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			Its been fun Homie, good luck back in the championship
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean Homer cannot comment on the Prem thread next year. Gonna miss him â˜¹ï¸ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Does that mean Homer cannot comment on the Prem thread next year. Gonna miss him â˜¹ï¸ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

not sure theres ever been a thread Homie doesnt comment on, Fulham going down wont change that haha


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			not sure theres ever been a thread Homie doesnt comment on, Fulham going down wont change that haha
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Is it to early to ask for  Sessingnon or whatever his name is.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Is it to early to ask for  Sessingnon or whatever his name is.
		
Click to expand...

well get chambers back


----------



## user2010 (Apr 2, 2019)

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2019)

That result for Yernited  wont allow them to roll over and have their bellies tickled by city  if they want CL football next season.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!
Scott McDominate.


Click to expand...

More like a Mc Fillet-o-Fish ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Slab (Apr 3, 2019)

Is it just me that finds something just a little bit satisfying about a team spending 100m and being relegated?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113178654664744961
Ffs Phil ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Is it to early to ask for  Sessingnon or whatever his name is.
		
Click to expand...

Think you have to join a long queue for Sessignon but he's been a shadow of the player he was last year. Fundy, you can have Chambers back. Rubbish this season. I have to be honest that having spent so much on some half decent players and with Jokanovic in charge with so much rubbish in the bottom third we'd be ok. I can't believe how quickly it all unravelled and you have to wonder if the players under Ranieiri even tried for him. That period was dire and we were done by Christmas. Typical whimper to go out with. I can see a massive exodus in the summer and don't really see us being anywhere near top 6 next season. At least we're get 6 points from Reading


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think you have to join a long queue for Sessignon but he's been a shadow of the player he was last year. *Fundy, you can have Chambers back. Rubbish this season.* I have to be honest that having spent so much on some half decent players and with Jokanovic in charge with so much rubbish in the bottom third we'd be ok. I can't believe how quickly it all unravelled and you have to wonder if the players under Ranieiri even tried for him. That period was dire and we were done by Christmas. Typical whimper to go out with. I can see a massive exodus in the summer and don't really see us being anywhere near top 6 next season. At least we're get 6 points from Reading
		
Click to expand...

Really? The admittedly few Fulham games I saw, you had Chambers in midfield and I thought he was one of your better (or, less awful) players. He's a poor defender but seems more at home in holding midfield.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			That result for Yernited  wont allow them to roll over and have their bellies tickled by city  if they want CL football next season.
		
Click to expand...

Would of been Suprised to see that happen in the first place. I Remember last year when we were battering them at home, 2-0 I think at half time and were 45 minutes from winning the league against the owd enemy. It was gonna be part of our history. 3 Utd goals in the second half put a stop to that. ðŸ˜–


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2019)

I said on here a few days back I think (and I'm in shock it happened) that Wolves may be a banana skin for United. They were average and Young was an idiot. I can see Everton beating them as well and making CL football very hard to achieve


----------



## fundy (Apr 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think you have to join a long queue for Sessignon but he's been a shadow of the player he was last year. Fundy, you can have Chambers back. Rubbish this season. I have to be honest that having spent so much on some half decent players and with Jokanovic in charge with so much rubbish in the bottom third we'd be ok. I can't believe how quickly it all unravelled and you have to wonder if the players under Ranieiri even tried for him. That period was dire and we were done by Christmas. Typical whimper to go out with. I can see a massive exodus in the summer and don't really see us being anywhere near top 6 next season. At least we're get 6 points from Reading
		
Click to expand...

Based on what Ive seen of him in the past no thanks but thought the reports from Fulham this season were more favourable. Have to admit im surprised at how much youve struggled this season, thought you had plenty going for you and would survive the battle at the bottom not be gone over a mth before its supposed to be decided. Be interesting to see how many go and what you are left with next year, it wont be a dull summer you'd expect


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 3, 2019)

Big night for my club tonight and looking forward to going to a game at the new ground next season. 

Memories are what keeps you with ties with your club good or bad, thinking back to the first time I was taken to White Heart Lane and seeing Jimmy Greaves and being mesmerized by him, the crowds the smell the noise the pure elation when your team scores is magical. 

Roll on a few years and driving to ground and getting doorman to park car and going into club in the ground for a few drinks before and after games ,talking to players who would come in to meet family and friends. 

Roll on a few more years and brother and I just turned up at the ground with our 9 year old sons on a midweek morning brother knew the gatekeeper and he gave us a tour all over the ground , and the boys got a goodie bag at the end. 

Roll on a few more years and I would rather play golf than watch a live game now when I get the chance, but the bonds with the club will remain. 

COYS


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 3, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-47800960

Closure or not. Dont think so.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I said on here a few days back I think (and I'm in shock it happened) that Wolves may be a banana skin for United. They were average and Young was an idiot. I can see Everton beating them as well and making CL football very hard to achieve
		
Click to expand...

I had this very discussion at working this morning....I think they have Everton, Man City and Chelsea in a row. I could see them with 0-2 points from those games.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2019)

Spurs new stadium looking very impressive.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 3, 2019)

Who thought it would be a good idea to give Jamie Redknapp an interactive Ipad in the studio!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-47800960

Closure or not. Dont think so.
		
Click to expand...

Not a shock really.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2019)

Spurs are the only team in England with a 100% home record this season.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Spurs are the only team in England with a 100% home record this season. 

Click to expand...

Apart from the 4 you lost at Wembley, which was 'home' whilat the toilet was being finished.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Spurs are the only team in England with a 100% home record this season. 

Click to expand...

Look impressive but as they said on BBC news it needs the big games so CL qualification year on year is a necessity. To do this, going forward they have to spend and strengthen. Given the tightness of the top five now (that loss really hurt United's CL chances) its no guarantee they'll be in the CL next season


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Apart from the 4 you lost at Wembley, which was 'home' whilat the toilet was being finished.
		
Click to expand...

'whoooooooosh'


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			'whoooooooosh'
		
Click to expand...

Not really. I know you mean that the Totts have finally got a home, etc, and so on. Happy for you. No, really.

It pees all over prem rules, but they have allowed it, and set a really poor precedent for the next ones to build a stadium. 
The rule needs removing, as it is toothless.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Not really. I know you mean that the Totts have finally got a home, etc, and so on. Happy for you. No, really.

It pees all over prem rules, but they have allowed it, and set a really poor precedent for the next ones to build a stadium.
The rule needs removing, as it is toothless.
		
Click to expand...

Overreaction. I still don't really see how it makes much difference. Half the people saying it benefits us to move mid-season because of the boost, half the people saying it hinders us because of period of adjustment. If we don't even know if it's good or bad how about we just move on and get on with it.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 4, 2019)

Generally delighted for Spurs fans that their new stadium is fantastic - finally something to distract from the fact the area surrounding it is an absolute ðŸ’© hole!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Must have been an amazing night for them though as well against the mighty Crystal Palace - the fireworks, the celebrations, the incredible atmosphere. Christ knows how they'll react if they actually won something!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Generally delighted for Spurs fans that their new stadium is fantastic - finally something to distract from the fact the area surrounding it is an absolute ðŸ’© hole!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Must have been an amazing night for them though as well against the mighty Crystal Palace - the fireworks, the celebrations, the incredible atmosphere. Christ knows how they'll react if they actually won something!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Errr, I think you're forgetting about Harry Kane's MBE?


----------



## PieMan (Apr 4, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Errr, I think you're forgetting about Harry Kane's MBE? 

Click to expand...

The bloody office messenger where I work has got one of those!!! So Harry Kane is on a par with a 60 year old grandmother!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Generally delighted for Spurs fans that their new stadium is fantastic - finally something to distract from the fact the area surrounding it is an absolute ðŸ’© hole!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Must have been an amazing night for them though as well against the mighty Crystal Palace - the fireworks, the celebrations, the incredible atmosphere. Christ knows how they'll react if they actually won something!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t wait to have a dump in it, H block style ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ’©


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2019)

Canâ€™t see yernited coming off the top of this table, even if Ole is reportedly offloading around 6 players but then looking to spend big.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2019)

Fish said:



			Canâ€™t see yernited coming off the top of this table, even if Ole is reportedly offloading around 6 players but then looking to spend big.

View attachment 27006

Click to expand...

If they get rid of Sanchez thatâ€™ll make a big difference. Iâ€™d imagine in relations to revenue theyâ€™ll still be below 50% alongside Spurs and Arsenal. Although that will depend on which 2/4 get the extra CL money.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If they get rid of Sanchez thatâ€™ll make a big difference. Iâ€™d imagine in relations to revenue theyâ€™ll still be below 50% alongside Spurs and Arsenal. Although that will depend on which 2/4 get the extra CL money.
		
Click to expand...

Pogba must be on a total figure, not just headline, close to Sanchez. Lukaku would not have gone for that fee to only get peanuts, De Gea is holding out, rightly, for Sanchez money. Utd's wage bill will not be solved by only moving on Sanchez. Those are only the ones that spring to mind. Obviously, there will likely be other whoppers on there and that bill will only go up if they fail to get CL as they have to offer more to attract players. Saying all of that, Utd generate a lot of money so they can probably cover it all. Whether it offers value for money is another matter though.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pogba must be on a total figure, not just headline, close to Sanchez. Lukaku would not have gone for that fee to only get peanuts, De Gea is holding out, rightly, for Sanchez money. Utd's wage bill will not be solved by only moving on Sanchez. Those are only the ones that spring to mind. Obviously, there will likely be other whoppers on there and that bill will only go up if they fail to get CL as they have to offer more to attract players. Saying all of that, Utd generate a lot of money so they can probably cover it all. Whether it offers value for money is another matter though.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think the ones you mentioned will currently be close to Sanchez. 300k for pogba maybe. De Gea May cost em that again but keepers rarely command the same money. Lukaku I reckon closer to 200k. Iâ€™m not saying Sanchez sorts it all. But if theyâ€™re going for the 4 Englishâ€™s players recently mentioned. They could probably cover all their wages for the 500k they get rid of.


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2019)

So its been reported that Premier League clubs paid agents fees of Â£260m!!!! in the 12 mths to end of Jan 19, an utterly disgusting amount of money! Long overdue that some rules are brought in to restrict the amount these parasites are being paid!!!

Those over 10m:
Liverpool 44m
Chelsea 27m
Man City 24m
Man Utd 21m
Everton 19m
West Ham 14m
Leicester 12m
Arsenal 11m
Spurs 11m
Watford 11m
Bournemouth 10m


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2019)

I have never understood how it is the clubs paying agents, and not the players they work for.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I have never understood how it is the clubs paying agents, and not the players they work for.
		
Click to expand...

Because agents have too much power and hold football to ransom these days.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			So its been reported that Premier League clubs paid agents fees of Â£260m!!!! in the 12 mths to end of Jan 19, an utterly disgusting amount of money! Long overdue that some rules are brought in to restrict the amount these parasites are being paid!!!

Those over 10m:
Liverpool 44m
Chelsea 27m
Man City 24m
Man Utd 21m
Everton 19m
West Ham 14m
Leicester 12m
Arsenal 11m
Spurs 11m
Watford 11m
Bournemouth 10m
		
Click to expand...

Why is Liverpoolâ€™s so high? ðŸ˜±


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2019)

How on earth did Spurs pay 11m on agents fee in a period where they bought zero players? is that 11m of fees on renegotiated contracts of existing players?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 4, 2019)

PieMan said:



			The bloody office messenger where I work has got one of those!!! So Harry Kane is on a par with a 60 year old grandmother!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yes but is she a grandmother or has she claimed the grandkid when it should be someone else's. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 4, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why is Liverpoolâ€™s so high? ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

This cough splutter, for a team that don't spend a lot on players ðŸ˜‰ They spend a lot on agents. A hell of a lot of money going out of the game.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 4, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			This cough splutter, for a team that don't spend a lot on players ðŸ˜‰ They spend a lot on agents. A hell of a lot of money going out of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™d expect top agents to make good wage,but the sums they get is crazy.

Thatâ€™s probably got a lot to do with why players choose certain clubs over others. 

Think Iâ€™d be a bit ballsed off if I was a player knowing how much an agent was making out of the deal.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Pogba must be on a total figure, not just headline, close to Sanchez. Lukaku would not have gone for that fee to only get peanuts, De Gea is holding out, rightly, for Sanchez money. Utd's wage bill will not be solved by only moving on Sanchez. Those are only the ones that spring to mind. Obviously, there will likely be other whoppers on there and that bill will only go up if they fail to get CL as they have to offer more to attract players. Saying all of that, Utd generate a lot of money so they can probably cover it all. Whether it offers value for money is another matter though.
		
Click to expand...

â€œSolvedâ€?

What needs to be solved? As high as it is we can afford it with ease.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 4, 2019)

Fish said:



			Canâ€™t see yernited coming off the top of this table, even if Ole is reportedly offloading around 6 players but then looking to spend big.

View attachment 27006

Click to expand...

there was summat about that table that didn't seem right on reading when I first saw it. Ave now got the answer. City only bought one player during the summer. Riyad Mahrez, just read on Manchester evening news that City paid Â£24 million in agent fees. Cough bloody splutter.
Apparantly the Premier league are upset to say the least and are looking at changing the way Agents are paid. At the moment agents charge both selling and buying club for the sale of a player. If that is stopped it will save millions.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114203787336519680
Ffs Gordon ðŸ˜©


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 5, 2019)

Southampton well up for this and making us look bang average, glad we're in at 1-1.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 5, 2019)

Looking forward to things evening out....


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Looking forward to things evening out....
		
Click to expand...

Yep. 

1-1 ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Piece (Apr 5, 2019)

I think Carragher's head has exploded.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2019)

Piece said:



			I think Carragher's head has exploded.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not great to hear - I like he analysising with Neville but as a commentator- no just no


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 5, 2019)

Piece said:



			I think Carragher's head has exploded.
		
Click to expand...

Tramp


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 5, 2019)

Well thatâ€™s a tough game , Southampton been playing well and again played well tonight - superb when Hendo came , brilliant from him and finally Mo gets his 50th

Heard something interesting about the first goal - they said that because the play went through another 3 phases VAR wouldnâ€™t have ruled the first Liverpool goal out ? Seems strange.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thatâ€™s a tough game , Southampton been playing well and again played well tonight - superb when Hendo came , brilliant from him and finally Mo gets his 50th

Heard something interesting about the first goal - they said that because the play went through another 3 phases VAR wouldnâ€™t have ruled the first Liverpool goal out ? Seems strange.
		
Click to expand...

If thatâ€™s the case then thatâ€™s another thing to keep it way. Itâ€™s not like we didnâ€™t appeal it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 5, 2019)

We looked good with the ball but wide open in middle when Saints had the ball.
Guy who headed it on for Longs goal ran 50yds not one player tracked him.
Sloppy balls giving it away again.
Second half much better , faster , put our chances away.
Hendo made a big difference, good subs by Klopp.
Deserved the win but made work of it.
Credit to saints they played well, but lack a striker longs miss at 1-1 was poor.
Had a laugh Saints players complaining to ref about time wasting when they spent the first 80 mins wasting as much time as they could.
Reds complaining then doing it for the last 10+.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2019)

Thought Southampton really made Liverpool work for that win and did really well for 80 minutes but a bit of quality done for them. City into the cup final and the quadruple still on but I am sure Pep would settle for a PL/CL double (or indeed either would be seen as a good season). Good result for Burnley today. Huddersfield making Fulham look average!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thought Southampton really made Liverpool work for that win and did really well for 80 minutes but a bit of quality done for them. City into the cup final and the quadruple still on but I am sure Pep would settle for a PL/CL double (or indeed either would be seen as a good season). Good result for Burnley today. Huddersfield making Fulham look average!!
		
Click to expand...

Homer watching City the last month or so and I don't know if I should be worried. We're winning but it looks strictly second gear pace only. Don't know if we have another gear or we are playing within ourselves. Watch this space.


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2019)

hard to know whats been worse so far, the defending or the acting ffs

horrid horrid line up with our best 2 players sat on the bench (and no i dont mean iwobi!), mhiki and ozil just a liability in this sort of game and the weakest midfield weve put out for some time

battle between Sokratis and Lacazette for the worst actor award so far


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2019)

and an encore from Lacazette, from dying to running around in 10 seconds lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2019)

Arsenal still look soft, Emre has to sort that in the summer. 

The Everton midfield is looking strong but we still don't work the keeper much and if we are not careful arsenal could get one back. We really should be 2 up now, based on play, not chances.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 7, 2019)

I have just returned to Sky partly to get to watch a bit more footie...

And, right now, really thinking I shouldn't have bothered...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2019)

Christ, Everton really should have a second with all the chances they're getting. They'd better not blow this.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2019)

Game should be well put away by now......


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2019)

Mustafi. Hmm. He is a bit rubbish. AMN has been junk too. Not our finest day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2019)

Well that should have been a lot less stressful. Good 3 points and more info for Silva for where we are short.


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2019)

got what we deserved today, absolutely nothing


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2019)

Thoroughly deserved, but they should have scored a few more, weâ€™ve got to do our own job tomorrow now, but weâ€™ve not taken advantage of these situations before, big night tomorrow now and Iâ€™ll be there ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2019)

Fish said:



			Thoroughly deserved, but they should have scored a few more, weâ€™ve got to do our own job tomorrow now, but weâ€™ve not taken advantage of these situations before, big night tomorrow now and Iâ€™ll be there ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

there will be more of our away games for you to take advantage of if you dont tomorrow


----------



## paddyc (Apr 7, 2019)

Worse performance of the season from Arsenal. No desire, urgency,players not working hard enough etc etc, have always said we are not good enough for top4 and today more than backed that up. Hopefully that's a kick up the arse but with tricky away games still to come, I see more dropped points ahead.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			there will be more of our away games for you to take advantage of if you dont tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Team selection will be interesting tomorrow, will he stay with the younger starting line up as against Brighton, or will we see him revert back to his old faithfuls even though heâ€™ll have one eye on Thursday. 

I think he wants to win the Europa rather than secure 4th, especially being a trophy less manager, and heâ€™ll risk that with his selections, but, in saying that, what he thinks are secondary fringe players a lot of us think are truer starters! 

I think the younger squad would go straight at West Spam, but the older experienced players will play out the boring Sarri ball, all eyes on the team news.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Worse performance of the season from Arsenal. No desire, urgency,players not working hard enough etc etc, have always said we are not good enough for top4 and today more than backed that up. Hopefully that's a kick up the arse but with tricky away games still to come, I see more dropped points ahead.
		
Click to expand...

So much space given away freely in midfield and showed no teethe, that could easily have been a 3 or4-nil drubbing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 7, 2019)

Great win that. Back to back wins over Chelsea and Arsenal, setting up a nice end to the season. 4th best defensive record in the PL in 2019, 4 clean sheets in our last 5 including clean sheets against Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal. Things looking up. Been really impressed with Bernard the last few weeks, DCL gives us something different up top and has proved we don't need to spend big on a new striker and nice to see Seamus roll back the years the last few weeks, looks back to his best.


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2019)

Fish said:



			Team selection will be interesting tomorrow, will he stay with the younger starting line up as against Brighton, or will we see him revert back to his old faithfuls even though heâ€™ll have one eye on Thursday. 

I think he wants to win the Europa rather than secure 4th, especially being a trophy less manager, and heâ€™ll risk that with his selections, but, in saying that, what he thinks are secondary fringe players a lot of us think are truer starters! 

I think the younger squad would go straight at West Spam, but the older experienced players will play out the boring Sarri ball, all eyes on the team news.
		
Click to expand...

Emery def rates Europa more important than 4th, before today 4th shouldve been the far easier of the 2 options


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2019)

Fish said:



			So much space given away freely in midfield and showed no teethe, that could easily have been a 3 or4-nil drubbing.
		
Click to expand...

Guendoozi and Elneny partnership wouldnt worry clubs at championship level let alone at this standard. Unreal he thought this was a good game for 2 luxury players wide up front and Ramsey sitting on the bench 

Sokratis now got a 2 game ban, albeit I think we get Torreira back from his next game


----------



## paddyc (Apr 7, 2019)

Just making a cup of tea picked up my Arsenal mug...na not worthy of it today put it back.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow, I thought Wolves had this in the bag, what a turnaround, but Iâ€™ve been really impressed with Wolves after coming up all season, it will be interesting now to see how they respond to that.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Just making a cup of tea picked up my Arsenal mug...na not worthy of it today put it back.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldnâ€™t have dropped it on the floor ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2019)

What a turnaround, Wolves have been the better team for me, but thatâ€™s a very composed and excellent goal by Watford.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 7, 2019)

Yo Watford. We've not got along of late. Lets fix it. We'll send you Theo and you let us have Deulofeu back.  No? Okay then.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2019)

Insane how Wolves have thrown this away, they looked fully comfortable. I was hoping Wolves would go through so we'd actually have a decent final - their record against the big teams with their counter attack has been decent, whereas I can see Watford getting spanked 3 or 4 nil against City. But still, fair play to them for this comeback. Has been a great game for the neutrals as they say. Wonder why Deulofeu didn't start?


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Insane how Wolves have thrown this away, they looked fully comfortable. I was hoping Wolves would go through so we'd actually have a decent final - their record against the big teams with their counter attack has been decent, whereas I can see Watford getting spanked 3 or 4 nil against City. But still, fair play to them for this comeback. Has been a great game for the neutrals as they say. Wonder why Deulofeu didn't start?
		
Click to expand...

Surprisingly I read today the club with the best record against the sides outside the top 6 this season is Watford, Wolves were 6th best.


----------



## paddyc (Apr 7, 2019)

Well done Watford for a great comeback but I do like watching Wolves so a bit gutted they didn't make the final, as agree with others, I think they were likely to give city a bigger test.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2019)

What a great semi final for the neutral and a sublime goal from Gerard Deulofeu. Good penalty by Deeney under that pressure too. Good win for Everton and makes a dent in Arsenals CL aspirations. Still that huge gap between the big six and the rest


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 7, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Well done Watford for a great comeback but I do like watching Wolves so a bit gutted they didn't make the final, as agree with others, I think they were likely to give city a bigger test.
		
Click to expand...

If City don't start to up there game, Accrington Stanley could test us.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2019)

I've only just seen the result, how did Wolves lose that?? 

I went out  for a run just after wolves' 2nd.

Are Watford guarenteed europa league now next season?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I've only just seen the result, how did Wolves lose that??

I went out  for a run just after wolves' 2nd.

Are Watford guarenteed europa league now next season?
		
Click to expand...

No mate - the FA Cup spot will go to the team that finishes 7th I believe


----------



## PieMan (Apr 7, 2019)

Was at Wembley this afternoon supporting Watford as they're our local team and we'd get tickets via the school.

As a game of football, it was dire - very low on actual quality - but as a spectacle was amazing. Incredible comeback by Watford and will go down as one of the best semi finals.

But can only see it as being a one-sided final and unfortunately City picking up a domestic treble. ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜­


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Was at Wembley this afternoon supporting Watford as they're our local team and we'd get tickets via the school.

As a game of football, it was dire - very low on actual quality - but as a spectacle was amazing. Incredible comeback by Watford and will go down as one of the best semi finals.

But can only see it as being a one-sided final and unfortunately City picking up a domestic treble. ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

I was at the 1984 final which was a pretty awful game!


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Was at Wembley this afternoon supporting Watford as they're our local team and we'd get tickets via the school.

As a game of football, it was dire - very low on actual quality - but as a spectacle was amazing. Incredible comeback by Watford and will go down as one of the best semi finals.

*But can only see it as being a one-sided final and unfortunately City picking up a domestic treble*. ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully its only the domestic cup double, we'd never hear the last of it if they won the treble ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Hopefully its only the domestic cup double, *we'd never hear the last of it if they won the treble *ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

We'd never hear the end of it if someone else beat them to the PL title.


----------



## Piece (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Insane how Wolves have thrown this away, they looked fully comfortable. *I was hoping Wolves would go through so we'd actually have a decent final *- their record against the big teams with their counter attack has been decent, whereas I can see Watford getting spanked 3 or 4 nil against City. But still, fair play to them for this comeback. Has been a great game for the neutrals as they say. Wonder why Deulofeu didn't start?
		
Click to expand...




paddyc said:



			Well done Watford for a great comeback but I do like watching Wolves so a bit gutted they didn't make the final, as agree with others, I think they were likely to give city a bigger test.
		
Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			Was at Wembley this afternoon supporting Watford as they're our local team and we'd get tickets via the school.
*As a game of football, it was dire - very low on actual quality *- but as a spectacle was amazing. Incredible comeback by Watford and will go down as one of the best semi finals.
But can only see it as being a one-sided final and unfortunately City picking up a domestic treble. ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Hopefully its only the domestic cup double, we'd never hear the last of it if they won the treble ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Nah your talking about City fans, if we won the treble we would be saying in July that we could still screw it up in "typical" City style.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 8, 2019)

Piece said:











Click to expand...

Piece, you have to accept these comments now your a massive club like City ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Piece, you have to accept these comments now your a massive club like City ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I think most neutrals would agree that - from a purely football perspective - wasn't the best quality.

Fortunately Duelofeu came on and with him the class and quality the game needed. Both his goals were fantastic - shame he went off injured so fingers crossed he's ok for Watford's run-in and the final. Seen him a few times for Watford and he's always looked good.

But for pure entertainment and drama, wow; incredible; I cannot remember watching an FA Cup semi final that even comes close. Both sets of fans also created a fantastic atmosphere too.

Really hope Watford win it - what a chapter they'll write in FA Cup history if they do.


----------



## Piece (Apr 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I think most neutrals would agree that - from a purely football perspective - wasn't the best quality.

Fortunately Duelofeu came on and with him the class and quality the game needed. Both his goals were fantastic - shame he went off injured so fingers crossed he's ok for Watford's run-in and the final. Seen him a few times for Watford and he's always looked good.

*But for pure entertainment and drama, wow; incredible; I cannot remember watching an FA Cup semi final that even comes close. Both sets of fans also created a fantastic atmosphere too.*

Really hope Watford win it - what a chapter they'll write in FA Cup history if they do.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this. It was unbelievable. Ten mins before KO, with our flags and the Wolves tifo was simply sensational. And ALL in good, competitive nature between the fans - personally, I didn't see anything untoward.

The important thing? Making memories. My two boys (9, 11) said it was the best day ever. That'll do for me.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2019)

Piece said:



			Yes, this. It was unbelievable. Ten mins before KO, with our flags and the Wolves tifo was simply sensational. And ALL in good, competitive nature between the fans - personally, I didn't see anything untoward.

The important thing? Making memories. My two boys (9, 11) said it was the best day ever. That'll do for me. 

Click to expand...

Yes the Watford flags and the Wolves tifo was fantastic.

There was a bit of nastiness near us when the Watford equaliser went in and some Wolves fans took exception to a bit of goading from the Watford fans, resulting in the usual hand and 'come on then' gestures. However one Wolves fan made more than one 'slit throat' gesture to someone in our section - shame when there were loads of kids around us, including my 11 year old who got a bit worried by it. But the stewards dealt with that idiot.

And on the walk back to Wembley Park both sets of fans mingled without any trouble at all and we're impeccably behaved.

Piece - hope your lads have even better memories of the final.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2019)

The % full category is the one that interests me there. Pretty impressive but in particular for West Ham who have jumped a size in stadium. 

The column missing, we are never likely to see it, is how many people actually are at each match, not just tickets sold.

All in all, good figures


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The % full category is the one that interests me there. Pretty impressive but in particular for West Ham who have jumped a size in stadium.

The column missing, we are never likely to see it, is how many people actually are at each match, not just tickets sold.

All in all, good figures
		
Click to expand...

But unless a ticket is released for resale the Club have still â€œsoldâ€ the ticket.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The % full category is the one that interests me there. Pretty impressive but in particular for West Ham who have jumped a size in stadium.

*The column missing, we are never likely to see it, is how many people actually are at each match, not just tickets sold.*

All in all, good figures
		
Click to expand...

This is key. I recently read from someone at Spurs that we report actual attendance (i.e. fans through the turnstiles on the day), while some other clubs report number of seats sold, which is false data if a lot of them don't then turn up. So tables like the one above are pretty useless. I imagine City are one of the ones doing dodgy reporting since we've all seen how empty their stadium normally is, yet according to that they are 98% full every week.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			This is key. I recently read from someone at Spurs that we report actual attendance (i.e. fans through the turnstiles on the day), while some other clubs report number of seats sold, which is false data if a lot of them don't then turn up. So tables like the one above are pretty useless. I imagine City are one of the ones doing dodgy reporting since we've all seen how empty their stadium normally is, yet according to that they are 98% full every week. 

Click to expand...

Why is it dodgy reporting? Surely income is based on ticket sales.
All clubs publish tickets sold, whether they also publish those that turn up is up to them.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why is it dodgy reporting? Surely income is based on ticket sales.
All clubs publish tickets sold, whether they also publish those that turn up is up to them.
		
Click to expand...

They are two quite separate things though. Tickets sold is what matters the most as that is income. People on the day matters as well though and that is the true % full figure. 

There are plenty of clubs where people keep a season ticket yet go to few matchs as they know if they give it up they my not get one again. They are protecting their seat for the future or are happy to accept the price for going to half the matches, or whatever figure it is. It would be nice to see a turnstile figure as well as a tickets sold figure.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The % full category is the one that interests me there. Pretty impressive but in particular for West Ham who have jumped a size in stadium.

*The column missing, we are never likely to see it, is how many people actually are at each match, not just tickets sold.*

All in all, good figures
		
Click to expand...

Most clubs now record â€œfootfallâ€ with the tickets scanned through the gates , a couple of clubs - Arsenal and City are two that announce the attendance as the tickets sold and not the footfall - hence a few times both clubs announce the attendance is near full for the game but you can see there are clearly a significant amount of empty seats


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why is it dodgy reporting? Surely income is based on ticket sales.
All clubs publish tickets sold, whether they also publish those that turn up is up to them.
		
Click to expand...

Because clubs are reporting two different things and they're getting put in the same table??

The clue is in the word - 'attendance'. It's supposed to be how many people actually attend.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 8, 2019)

Many clubs will have restrictions placed on them for midweek games etc... This doesn't appear to be reflected in the list...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Because clubs are reporting two different things and they're getting put in the same table??*

The clue is in the word - 'attendance'. It's supposed to be how many people actually attend.
		
Click to expand...

Were does it say they are doing the bit in bold? Wereâ€™s your proof of that?They have to inform the local council/Police how many are expected to attend so they can ensure there is enough safety cover etc, they therefore do it in advance on tickets sold, the Club therefore can do no other but that.
If fans donâ€™t turn up for whatever reason they have still sold X amount of tickets.
They canâ€™t state weâ€™ve sold 40,000 but only expect 35,000 so weâ€™ll sell another 5,000 tickets or weâ€™ve sold 40,000 tickets can we have policing for 35,000 please.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Many clubs will have restrictions placed on them for midweek games etc... This doesn't appear to be reflected in the list...
		
Click to expand...

The table is from the official figures supplied by Clubs for every home game.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Were does it say they are doing the bit in bold? Wereâ€™s your proof of that?They have to inform the local council/Police how many are expected to attend so they can ensure there is enough safety cover etc, they therefore do it in advance on tickets sold, the Club therefore can do no other but that.
If fans donâ€™t turn up for whatever reason they have still sold X amount of tickets.
They canâ€™t state weâ€™ve sold 40,000 but only expect 35,000 so weâ€™ll sell another 5,000 tickets or weâ€™ve sold 40,000 tickets can we have policing for 35,000 please.
		
Click to expand...

My proof is the bit where it says the Emptyhad is 98% full. 

But as LiverpoolPhil said, it's been well known this season that clubs report attendance figures differently. I don't know why you're bringing the police into it, what they tell the police might be totally different to what the table shows.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2019)

Whatever system is used you're never going to get an accurate picture.

For example the seasons where Reading won the Championship and were in the Premiership, I never paid for a ticket - or even had a physical ticket! - whenever I went to their home games (in fact there were a few games where I never actually made it out of the players lounge!! 

So I was in 'attendance' but probably never registered on any system!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			My proof is the bit where it says the Emptyhad is 98% full. 

But as LiverpoolPhil said, it's been well known this season that clubs report attendance figures differently. I don't know why you're bringing the police into it, what they tell the police might be totally different to what the table shows.
		
Click to expand...

Not interested what someone I have on ignore says, thatâ€™s irrelevant.
I posted a table I found interesting, the source of the figures is the official figures released by the Clubs, youâ€™ve jumped in disagreeing with it on a gut feeling.
I brought the Police in to it as Clubs pay for Police presence, they pay against the amount of Police required based on tickets sold, if half of the ticket holders donâ€™t turn up the club have still sold the same amount of tickets! Iâ€™m sure no Club are willing to pay for extra Policing just to make their attendance figure look better!

You can play statistics any way you wish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Next year they are introducing a new  system to try and combat this.

Past few years anyone not going, could make their ticket available back to the club, they resell it and donate all monies to the local Peace Hospice - it gets used but nowhere near enough.
		
Click to expand...

Everton sell unused tickets via Stubhub, Stubhub even have a set up within the club ticket office on match day. This means that season ticket holders that can't make a game can get something for their ticket, the club get a true full ground, better atmosphere etc. I don't know how the money split works but it makes sense to me. Going through them also means that people can buy knowing the ticket is legit.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not interested what someone I have on ignore says, thatâ€™s irrelevant.
I posted a table I found interesting, the source of the figures is the official figures released by the Clubs, youâ€™ve jumped in disagreeing with it on a gut feeling.
I brought the Police in to it as Clubs pay for Police presence, they pay against the amount of Police required based on tickets sold, if half of the ticket holders donâ€™t turn up the club have still sold the same amount of tickets! Iâ€™m sure no Club are willing to pay for extra Policing just to make their attendance figure look better!

You can play statistics any way you wish.
		
Click to expand...

It's not gut feeling, it is known that clubs report the figures differently. Arsenal and Man City give 'attendance' as number of tickets sold, which is factually inaccurate because you don't know how many attended.

The figures in that table are meant to be for 'attendance'. That means how many people attended. The clubs could not possibly give the attendance to the police when the game hasn't happened yet. So on that basis ALL clubs have to tell the police number of tickets sold as that's the only info they have. It is nothing to do with your table which reportedly shows 'attendance'.

As always you're arguing around the houses against something which is very simple. Attendance and number of tickets sold are two different things, and two major clubs are incorrectly reporting 'tickets sold' as 'attendance', rendering the table you posted inaccurate. End of.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			This is key. *I recently read from someone at Spurs that we report actual attendance (i.e. fans through the turnstiles on the day),* while some other clubs report number of seats sold, which is false data if a lot of them don't then turn up. So tables like the one above are pretty useless. I imagine City are one of the ones doing dodgy reporting since we've all seen how empty their stadium normally is, yet according to that they are 98% full every week. 

Click to expand...

Hereâ€™s a link you might like.
Maybe your own Club are no better than a few others.
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/45158878


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's not gut feeling, it is known that clubs report the figures differently. Arsenal and Man City give 'attendance' as number of tickets sold, which is factually inaccurate because you don't know how many attended.

The figures in that table are meant to be for 'attendance'. That means how many people attended. The clubs could not possibly give the attendance to the police when the game hasn't happened yet. So on that basis ALL clubs have to tell the police number of tickets sold as that's the only info they have. It is nothing to do with your table which reportedly shows 'attendance'.

As always you're arguing around the houses against something which is very simple. Attendance and number of tickets sold are two different things, and two major clubs are incorrectly reporting 'tickets sold' as 'attendance', rendering the table you posted inaccurate. End of.
		
Click to expand...

I put the picture up with no comment, itâ€™s you disputing and arguing it and again youâ€™re living in a glass house or is the BBC article a lie?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I put the picture up with no comment, itâ€™s you disputing and arguing it and again you living in a glass house!
		
Click to expand...

Surely you put it up for discussion purposes like anything else? Otherwise you wanted everybody to simply ignore it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Surely you put it up for discussion purposes like anything else? Otherwise you wanted everybody to simply ignore it? 

Click to expand...

But yet my discussion points are accussed of arguing? So are WE  discussing or arguing?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But yet my discussion points are accussed of arguing? So are WE  discussing or arguing?
		
Click to expand...

You are the most annoying person to discuss anything with, you're like a politician.   All I've done is tell you the figures are inaccurate and why, and you won't have it, so let's move on.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 27035

Click to expand...


Be interesting to see what West Hams % full figure will be next year, A lot of the "Sold" tickets are the Â£99 kids season tickets which a lot of people bought on the off chance they might need it. This was one off the tactics of the salesmen when we was buying our seats at the Olympic Park. I could have bought as many of them as i liked!

The Club have kept them tickets at that price for two seasons, that's why sometimes there are 1000s of empty seats, even though the attendance shows 58000. Next year them tickets are going up to Â£198. I won't be renewing the one i have, my youngest has been 3 times this year, be interesting to see how many follow suit.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You are the most annoying person to discuss anything with, you're like a politician.   All I've done is tell you the figures are inaccurate and why, and you won't have it, so let's move on.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s annoying is the fact I published a table compiled from official club figures, funnily enough those figures match all the clubs websites, youâ€™ve come on disputing some clubs and praising your own with no more than hearsay and Iâ€™m at fault, if youâ€™re going to disprove something then produce facts, even the 2nd link I put up shows your club does exactly the same thing youâ€™re mocking other clubs for.
Maybe itâ€™s time you played the post rather than the poster.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Be interesting to see what West Hams % full figure will be next year, A lot of the "Sold" tickets are the Â£99 kids season tickets which a lot of people bought on the off chance they might need it. This was one off the tactics of the salesmen when we was buying our seats at the Olympic Park. I could have bought as many of them as i liked!

The Club have kept them tickets at that price for two seasons, that's why sometimes there are 1000s of empty seats, even though the attendance shows 58000. Next year them tickets are going up to Â£198. I won't be renewing the one i have, my youngest has been 3 times this year, be interesting to see how many follow suit.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™re all old enough and wise enough to understand how clubs work, itâ€™s a business (sadly) after all.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 8, 2019)

I hate football.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			I hate football.
		
Click to expand...

Still a great season for you, just got to hope this doesnâ€™t de-rail the rest of it.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Whatâ€™s annoying is the fact I published a table compiled from official club figures, funnily enough those figures match all the clubs websites, youâ€™ve come on disputing some clubs and praising your own with no more than hearsay and Iâ€™m at fault, if youâ€™re going to disprove something then produce facts, even the 2nd link I put up shows your club does exactly the same thing youâ€™re mocking other clubs for.
Maybe itâ€™s time you played the post rather than the poster.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was based on this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113870604090916864
But I'm sure they just lied or whatever. Next.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			I hate football.
		
Click to expand...

Best post on this thread by some distance! Well played!! Made me chuckle!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Mine was based on this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113870604090916864
But I'm sure they just lied or whatever. Next.
		
Click to expand...

You fill your boots precious, thatâ€™s 1 game in your new stadium ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Still waiting for your reply to the BBC Link or is that being argumentitive?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You fill your boots precious, thatâ€™s 1 game in your new stadium ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Still waiting for your reply to the BBC Link or is that being argumentitive?
		
Click to expand...

The point is this tweet directly contradicts us being mentioned in that article. But besides that, I only wanted to point out that the figures you posted were meaningless because clubs report it different ways. The names of which clubs are doing it differently were not relevant. City and Arsenal were the most publicised ones (largely because you can plainly see on TV that they're not full) but I'm sure other teams do as well. In summary, you just can't really make comparisons on attendance figures if they're not all reporting the same thing. Simple as that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The point is this tweet directly contradicts us being mentioned in that article. But besides that, I only wanted to point out that the figures you posted were meaningless because clubs report it different ways. The names of which clubs are doing it differently were not relevant. City and Arsenal were the most publicised ones (largely because you can plainly see on TV that they're not full) but I'm sure other teams do as well. In summary, you just can't really make comparisons on attendance figures if they're not all reporting the same thing. Simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

But still no acknowledgement that your club are no better than those you criticise. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			But still no acknowledgement that your club are no better than those you criticise. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who reports ticket sales as attendance is doing it wrong. If we've done that than we're wrong. We claim that we don't do that. I think that covers everything. Christ.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Anyone who reports ticket sales as attendance is doing it wrong. *If* we've done that than we're wrong. We claim that we don't do that. I think that covers everything. Christ. 

Click to expand...

Come on you can do better than that, the BBC link proves you have, no â€œIfâ€.

Some women writing a memo on twitter after your one and only game in the new ground really isnâ€™t proof you donâ€™t or havenâ€™t. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Come on you can do better than that, the BBC link proves you have, no â€œIfâ€.

Some women writing a memo on twitter after your one and only game in the new ground really isnâ€™t proof you donâ€™t or havenâ€™t. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

A BBC article doesn't prove anything. Are you so blinkered as to think the BBC would never get anything wrong?? Neither one of them is proof of anything.

All we do know is some clubs report attendance incorrectly making your figures table wrong. You were the one dragging Spurs into because you're all butthurt that your nice table was completely worthless.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 8, 2019)

Who cares what methods clubs use for reporting attendances/ticket  sales?

It isn't a  legal issue and, in any event, no points are awarded for the figures. 

It all smacks of the rather pathetic argument over which clubs are "Big Clubs".

The only thing that matters is the  league table.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			A BBC article doesn't prove anything. Are you so blinkered as to think the BBC would never get anything wrong?? Neither one of them is proof of anything.

All we do know is some clubs report attendance incorrectly making your figures table wrong. You were the one dragging Spurs into because you're all butthurt that your nice table was completely worthless.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, itâ€™s really got to you this, I wonder who brought Spurs into the discussion when trying to be whiter than white.

I take it you know think the BBC lied about City etc as well then. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



*Who cares what methods clubs use for reporting attendances/ticket  sales?*

It isn't a  legal issue and, in any event, no points are awarded for the figures.

It all smacks of the rather pathetic argument over which clubs are "Big Clubs".

The only thing that matters is the  league table.
		
Click to expand...

Spurs fans by the looks of it.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha, itâ€™s really got to you this, I wonder who brought Spurs into the discussion when trying to be whiter than white.

I take it you know think the BBC lied about City etc as well then. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

We all knew about City before I knew that article even existed. As I said, who cares which clubs it is, all the matters is the figures can't be compared, the information you posted is redundant, and this fact seems to have deeply upset you.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			The only thing that matters is the  league table.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but even that is wrong as it doesn't reflect all those games that were decided by goals that should not have stood due to incorrect decisions by the referee/assistant (those that were clearly offside; players cheating by diving!)

And what about those games where the better team - or the team with the most possession of the ball - have lost?!!

It's all a farce! Let's abolish this season; and start again in August!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			We all knew about City before I knew that article even existed. As I said, who cares which clubs it is, all the matters is the figures can't be compared, the information you posted is redundant, and this fact seems to have deeply upset you.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not upset in any way, shape or form, as Mickie said it doesnâ€™t matter.
I think youâ€™re just disappointed your â€œholier than thouâ€ post is based on a lie. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

Blimey - I thought it was well known that a few clubs only â€œannouncedâ€ the attendance as the tickets sold as opposed to the â€œfootfallâ€ on the day 

Remember there was a match on telly at the Emirates and it was clearly about 75% full and they announced over the tannoy the â€œofficial attendanceâ€ as 59 thousand something and you could hear the boos - then it happened at the Man City stadium and the commentators had a giggle about it. 

When itâ€™s done in these chart things for me itâ€™s clear that they are doing to suggest their stadium is full regardless of opposition or how well the team is doing


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yes but even that is wrong as it doesn't reflect all those games that were decided by goals that should not have stood due to incorrect decisions by the referee/assistant (those that were clearly offside; players cheating by diving!)

And what about those games where the better team - or the team with the most possession of the ball - have lost?!!

It's all a farce! Let's abolish this season; and start again in August!! 

Click to expand...

I'm not absolutely certain that you are taking this matter seriously enough ðŸ˜—


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Best post on this thread by some distance! Well played!! Made me chuckle!! 

Click to expand...

That's something I suppose.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I'm not absolutely certain that you are taking this matter seriously enough ðŸ˜—
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, far too flipant.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m not upset in any way, shape or form, as Mickie said it doesnâ€™t matter.
I think youâ€™re just disappointed your â€œholier than thouâ€ post is based on a lie. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

And you super-protective and defensive over your 'important' nuggets of information being questioned!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yes but even that is wrong as it doesn't reflect all those games that were decided by goals that should not have stood due to incorrect decisions by the referee/assistant (those that were clearly offside; players cheating by diving!)

And what about those games where the better team - or the team with the most possession of the ball - have lost?!!

It's all a farce! Let's abolish this season; and start again in August!! 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ did you want to start again before or after you sacked Conte and gave Sarri the job ðŸ˜‰ just have a look back mate and August and September the Chelsea fans raving about him ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Yes the Watford flags and the Wolves tifo was fantastic.

There was a bit of nastiness near us when the Watford equaliser went in and some Wolves fans took exception to a bit of goading from the Watford fans, resulting in the usual hand and 'come on then' gestures. However one Wolves fan made more than one 'slit throat' gesture to someone in our section - shame when there were loads of kids around us, including my 11 year old who got a bit worried by it. But the stewards dealt with that idiot.

And on the walk back to Wembley Park both sets of fans mingled without any trouble at all and we're impeccably behaved.

Piece - hope your lads have even better memories of the final.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah didn't see any trouble at all. (Like our defence when your attackers had the ball.)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			And you super-protective and defensive over your 'important' nuggets of information being questioned!
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t comment on it because I thought it no more than a bit  interesting and being an adult with intelligence, fully aware of how these charts can distort the truth, I only found it funny when you hypocritically called out other clubs for what your own club does. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
These modern day independent websites give all sorts of guff information that can be useful or taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I didnâ€™t comment on it because I thought it no more than a bit  interesting and being an adult with intelligence, fully aware of how these charts can distort the truth, I only found it funny when you hypocritically called out other clubs for what your own club does. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
These modern day independent websites give all sorts of guff information that can be useful or taken with a pinch of salt.
		
Click to expand...

I simply said the data was inconsistent and can't be compared. It just happened to be through a Spurs official that I read that, after they claimed we reported accurately and others don't. If said Spurs official got it wrong then fine, it's nothing to do with me is it? I'm not actually part of the club, in case you were wondering, I'm just a football fan. Just like when Harry Kane wins a penalty after going down easily, it's not me personally that's dived is it? I think some people need to be reminded of the distinction.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I simply said the data was inconsistent and can't be compared. It just happened to be through a Spurs official that I read that, after the claimed we reported accurately and others don't. If said Spurs official got it wrong then fine, it's nothing to do with me is it? I'm not actually part of the club, in case you were wondering, I'm just a football fan. Just like when Harry Kane wins a penalty after going down easily, it's not me personally that's dived is it? I think some people need to be reminded of the distinction.
		
Click to expand...

Hugs all round, poor you, there there.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ did you want to start again before or after you sacked Conte and gave Sarri the job ðŸ˜‰ just have a look back mate and August and September the Chelsea fans raving about him ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No abolish this season full stop! I don't care if it was Conte or Sarri in charge!! Yes in August and September we were great and he was a genius!!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Yeah didn't see any trouble at all. (Like our defence when your attackers had the ball.)
		
Click to expand...

I don't support Watford mate (Chelsea are my team!) just live in one of the nearby towns - was just there as my wife works in, and my boys go to, schools in the Watford area so and got tickets through the Watford FC Community trust.

I know it's not much consolation but you've had a cracking first season back in the Premiership. And let's face it, your manager did what 99% of other managers would've done in trying to shut up shop with a few minutes to go.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ did you want to start again before or after you sacked Conte and gave Sarri the job ðŸ˜‰ just have a look back mate and August and September the Chelsea fans raving about him ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

And less of the cheek - without all your offside goals and dodgy penalties you'd be in a relegation battle!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			No abolish this season full stop! I don't care if it was Conte or Sarri in charge!! Yes in August and September we were great and he was a genius!! 

Click to expand...

Sarri still is a genius - just got to give him time ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


PieMan said:



			And less of the cheek - without all your offside goals and dodgy penalties you'd be in a relegation battle!!! 

Click to expand...

It balances itself out ðŸ˜‡ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I don't support Watford mate (Chelsea are my team!) just live in one of the nearby towns - was just there as my wife works in, and my boys go to, schools in the Watford area so and got tickets through the Watford FC Community trust.

I know it's not much consolation but you've had a cracking first season back in the Premiership. And let's face it, your manager did what 99% of other managers would've done in trying to shut up shop with a few minutes to go.
		
Click to expand...

I think they can point fingers at Dendoncker to be honest. For the first goal he didn't bother closing Deulofeu down, just watches him bend the shot in, then he goes and gives the penalty away as well. Not a great second half for him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2019)

Gonna be an interesting game tonight I think

Almost a full strength team from us and Chelsea I think will be even more deadly with the young winger (canâ€™t spell his name) and Loftus Cheek aswell!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 8, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Gonna be an interesting game tonight I think

Almost a full strength team from us and Chelsea I think will be even more deadly with the young winger (canâ€™t spell his name) and Loftus Cheek aswell!
		
Click to expand...

Well Arsenal losing yesterday has really helped us out......which should mean your mob will get all 3 points!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Gonna be an interesting game tonight I think

Almost a full strength team from us and Chelsea I think will be even more deadly with the young winger (canâ€™t spell his name) and Loftus Cheek aswell!
		
Click to expand...

Would like to see Chelsea get a win to keep the 3-6 race exciting.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

What a footballer, quality goal.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			What a footballer, quality goal.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. He will be off to a big club soon


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 8, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Yup. He will be off to a big club soon
		
Click to expand...

Take him out of the chelski team and youâ€™d have two shit teams tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Take him out of the chelski team and youâ€™d have two shit teams tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but probably one of a few players that would walk into any team in Europe right now.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe, but probably one of a few players that would walk into any team in Europe right now.
		
Click to expand...

Agree he is different class.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hazard the difference tonight, much improved performance from the god Awful one we put in against Everton thatâ€™s for sure
Dropping HernÃ¡ndez at half time really sparked us into life. Could have been 1-1 but hazard is just too good


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Yeah didn't see any trouble at all. (Like our defence when your attackers had the ball.)
		
Click to expand...

This guy had to be drunk or stupid or high or any combination of the three!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115298881875709960


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2019)

Good win last night with 10 men, as Hiquan is absolutely useless and did naff all, in fact Giroud did more in 15 mins that he did in 75, he was lazy and looked knackered all the game. 

We need to kill and close games off though, one silly error and we could have drawn, which for all the possession and chances we created, would have been a crime. 

Great night and atmosphere though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115544327684599808


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2019)

Fish said:



			Good win last night with 10 men, as Hiquan is absolutely useless and did naff all, in fact Giroud did more in 15 mins that he did in 75, he was lazy and looked knackered all the game.

We need to kill and close games off though, one silly error and we could have drawn, which for all the possession and chances we created, would have been a crime.

Great night and atmosphere though.
		
Click to expand...

Higuain seems rather like shevkenko before him


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 9, 2019)

So the FA have frozen prices for this years FA cup final yet are giving each team 28,000 tickets. So where is the other 35-40 thousand going. Can feel a Tashyboy rant coming on. The fans that help to make the magic of the cup are the ones that won't be going to the final.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2019)

Really looking forward to seeing this Spurs v City game and hope it lives up to the hype. I feel Spurs need a lead to take to the second leg and if City get an away goal I can only see one winner in the tie


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2019)

laughable penalty, seems even Aguerro thought so too


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			So the FA have frozen prices for this years FA cup final yet are giving each team 28,000 tickets. So where is the other 35-40 thousand going. Can feel a Tashyboy rant coming on. The fans that help to make the magic of the cup are the ones that won't be going to the final.
		
Click to expand...

Always the case. The clue is in the title though, it is the FA's competition and they reward their members with tickets. That means all clubs affiliated, pro and amateur, get tickets, all county associations, employees etc. That is a lot of people who are entitled to tickets, plus sponsors, media etc.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Always the case. The clue is in the title though, it is the FA's competition and they reward their members with tickets. That means all clubs affiliated, pro and amateur, get tickets, all county associations, employees etc. That is a lot of people who are entitled to tickets, plus sponsors, media etc.
		
Click to expand...

I get that LT. But they must of been sat with the absent City fans in the semi final.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I get that LT. But they must of been sat with the absent City fans in the semi final.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. I don't know how the semis work but I believe that the clubs will get most of those tickets, it is the final where the fa really take over. It is the final that is the showcase, not the semi.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			So the FA have frozen prices for this years FA cup final yet are giving each team 28,000 tickets. So where is the other 35-40 thousand going. Can feel a Tashyboy rant coming on. The fans that help to make the magic of the cup are the ones that won't be going to the final.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of research tash shows itâ€™s completely normal

Here is last years statement 

â€œ
Meanwhile, ticket allocations are in line with last season, with each set of fans being allocated over 28,000 tickets. The figure represents approximately 80 per cent of the available seating.
As well as the ticket split between the two Finalists, approximately 14,000 tickets will be distributed back into the game through the football family, which includes volunteers representing County FAs, FA affiliated leagues, clubs and charities.â€


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2019)

Well that will do, wasnâ€™t the sharpest performance and shouldâ€™ve got at least one more - Mo lucky with his challenge 

I see Kane looks like could be out for the rest of the season , ankle again 

Goes off and then Son scores


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit of research tash shows itâ€™s completely normal

Here is last years statement

â€œ
Meanwhile, ticket allocations are in line with last season, with each set of fans being allocated over 28,000 tickets. The figure represents approximately 80 per cent of the available seating.
As well as the ticket split between the two Finalists, approximately 14,000 tickets will be distributed back into the game through the football family, which includes volunteers representing County FAs, FA affiliated leagues, clubs and charities.â€
		
Click to expand...

I saw that PJ on the BBC site but i couldn't work out 56,000 seats is 80% of 85,000. ðŸ˜³


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that will do, wasnâ€™t the sharpest performance and shouldâ€™ve got at least one more - Mo lucky with his challenge

I see Kane looks like could be out for the rest of the season , ankle again

Goes off and then Son scores
		
Click to expand...

I watched it again and the defender is pulling his shirt, I think this might be why VAR didnâ€™t give anything.
It didnâ€™t look good on the replay.
We looked a bit off in second half and canâ€™t remember their keeper making a proper save.
Alison is worrying me with the stupid mistakes, itâ€™s happening to often.
But 2-0 is ok as it will suit us for them to come out at their place and can see us scoring there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

Interesting night of football. Big penalty miss by Aguero and although a good height I am giving the keeper full credit for standing up and not making a decision too early and going the right way. Had City scored an away goal early it could have been a long night for Spurs but they nullified City to a large degree and Son took the goal really well. I thought City looked a bit leggy until the last portion with De Bruyne on. Worrying about Kane and can't see him in the second leg and if Poch is to be believed we won't see him again this seasn https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47875295  That could have knock on implications for England

Great win for Liverpool and that second goal and the buffer could make all the difference. I think Porto are definitely one of the weaker sides left in but it'll still take a motivated performance away next week to get the job done and as long as Liverpool don't concede early and bring Porto on I think they'll be fine. With their fire power wouldn't be surprised to see them get an away goal and kill the tie.

Tricky viewing tonight as we have the Masters par 3 and Man Utd v Barca. Think I'll probably record the par 3 and watch the footie but can't see anything but a Barca win and they'll score tonight. I'm going 1-1 tonight and 2-0 in Spain


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2019)

What a game last night. Penalty was an absolute joke - well, perhaps by the rules it's a pen, but the handball rule is a joke currently, and exacerbated by VAR. He's lunging to block it, your arms have to go somewhere, and his was actually going to the ground to support himself. Watching Aguero take it, I genuinely felt he lacked conviction in the strike purely because the penalty was so dubious, but I could be wrong there. Hugo has gone from never saving a pen in living memory to saving his last 3!

I felt we played well though, City didn't dominate as you'd expect them to, they seemed a bit reluctant to really bomb forward which is unlike them. Their main gameplan seemed to be to try and foul us off the park. Eventually Delph managed to knobble Kane, Delph really is a nasty piece of work. Don't know how he escaped a card for that. Fernandinho should have been off as well (but that seems to be a weekly occurrence). Heung-Min Son is so brilliant though, fantastic goal. Winning the home leg and keeping a clean sheet is all you can ask for, second leg will still be a huge challenge of course. If we can nick an away goal we're in the driving seat, but if they score early then all the work from the first leg is undone.


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I felt we played well though, City didn't dominate as you'd expect them to, they seemed a bit reluctant to really bomb forward which is unlike them. Their main gameplan seemed to be to try and foul us off the park. *Eventually Delph managed to knobble Kane, Delph really is a nasty piece of work.* Don't know how he escaped a card for that. Fernandinho should have been off as well (but that seems to be a weekly occurrence). Heung-Min Son is so brilliant though, fantastic goal. Winning the home leg and keeping a clean sheet is all you can ask for, second leg will still be a huge challenge of course. If we can nick an away goal we're in the driving seat, but if they score early then all the work from the first leg is undone.
		
Click to expand...

What? 
Are you being serious?
Kane injured himself trying block the pass but was a little late, it wasn't even a foul.
Not the City player's fault at all.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2019)

Yeah, Delph did nothing wrong. Kane dived into a challenge and got himself injured, his fault.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2019)

Neither of you saw Delph's studs driving into his ankle then??


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Neither of you saw Delph's studs driving into his ankle then??
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115713443997396992
What's Delph meant to do there? How on earth is it his fault?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2019)

Kane caused that himself. He was never going to get the ball and if anything was looking to put one on Delph. He came off worse, tough. No fault at all with Delph.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 10, 2019)

Think the reaction of the crowd says it all re the Kane injury. There was no reaction.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What a game last night. Penalty was an absolute joke - well, perhaps by the rules it's a pen, but the handball rule is a joke currently, and exacerbated by VAR. He's lunging to block it, your arms have to go somewhere, and his was actually going to the ground to support himself. Watching Aguero take it, I genuinely felt he lacked conviction in the strike purely because the penalty was so dubious, but I could be wrong there. Hugo has gone from never saving a pen in living memory to saving his last 3!

I felt we played well though, City didn't dominate as you'd expect them to, they seemed a bit reluctant to really bomb forward which is unlike them. Their main gameplan seemed to be to try and foul us off the park. *Eventually Delph managed to knobble Kane, Delph really is a nasty piece of work. *Don't know how he escaped a card for that. Fernandinho should have been off as well (but that seems to be a weekly occurrence). Heung-Min Son is so brilliant though, fantastic goal. Winning the home leg and keeping a clean sheet is all you can ask for, second leg will still be a huge challenge of course. If we can nick an away goal we're in the driving seat, but if they score early then all the work from the first leg is undone.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but thatâ€™s complete nonsense- only one person at fault for Kanes injury and thatâ€™s Kane , heard them say this morning that itâ€™s the same ankle that he had injured before and comes back early from. Spurs got better results when he was injured last time - maybe itâ€™s going to happen again.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Neither of you saw Delph's studs driving into his ankle then??
		
Click to expand...

Watching the replay itâ€™s clearly 6 of one half a dozen of the other 

No1 is to blame


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2019)

Ok, I see where you're all coming from, and yes having seen the video in isolation it doesn't look as bad as I thought. I was influenced by the fact it came after watching them kick lumps out of Kane all game. And Delph _is_ a nasty piece of work, he is never shy about leaving his studs in. All that context aside, I concede that this incident does just look unfortunate.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2019)

Saw some highlights of both games Spurs/City in the balance.

Liverpool will get a goal in Porto but thought Porto should have had a penalty and looked as though they could get a goal at home.

Salah should have been sent off pretty bad challenge.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ok, I see where you're all coming from, and yes having seen the video in isolation it doesn't look as bad as I thought. I was influenced by the fact it came after watching them kick lumps out of Kane all game. And Delph _is_ a nasty piece of work, he is never shy about leaving his studs in. All that context aside, I concede that this incident does just look unfortunate.
		
Click to expand...

I can feel the pain in your typing. What is the equivalent of typing through gritted teeth?


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2019)

unfortunate? Pochetino spent the rest of the game having a go at Delph, the guy he should be having a go at was in the changing room having just risked your season. What on earth is he doing putting his bad ankle into a pointless challenge he cant win on the half way line? Delph kicked the ball and then his foot landed yet some want to blame him for Kane having his foot where Delph naturally landed

do you hit a golf ball and the club instantly stops? why do people suddenly think footballers can kick a ball and instantly stop?


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 10, 2019)

I think the pitch was partly to blame for the Kane injury last night.

Several players losing their footing all night, seems like the turf is really slippy and dangerous. Hopefully will settle down by itself if not can see them relaying that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2019)

Brilliant this


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2019)

That is incredible


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2019)

Or, that should be an easy team talk. Now the moaning club will be a laughing stock, rightly so. 

I'm with Sydenham on this, wherever the hell Sydenham is. Classic amateur sport bit of banter and Streatham have failed.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Or, that should be an easy team talk. Now the moaning club will be a laughing stock, rightly so.

I'm with Sydenham on this, wherever the hell Sydenham is. Classic amateur sport bit of banter and Streatham have failed.
		
Click to expand...

South East London for Sydenham, just into South West for Streatham.
TBH, the most entertaining thing to come out of Streatham was Cynthia Payne


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ok, I see where you're all coming from, and yes having seen the video in isolation it doesn't look as bad as I thought. I was influenced by the fact it came after watching them kick lumps out of Kane all game. And Delph _is_ a nasty piece of work, he is never shy about leaving his studs in. All that context aside, I concede that this incident does just look unfortunate.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think your comment re Delph is to far out, his problem is at times he is caught well out of position and his attempts at trying to recover have ended up with him picking the best shower before everyone else.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			unfortunate? Pochetino spent the rest of the game having a go at Delph, the guy he should be having a go at was in the changing room having just risked your season. What on earth is he doing putting his bad ankle into a pointless challenge he cant win on the half way line? Delph kicked the ball and then his foot landed yet some want to blame him for Kane having his foot where Delph naturally landed

*do you hit a golf ball and the club instantly stops?* why do people suddenly think footballers can kick a ball and instantly stop?
		
Click to expand...

Which kind of describes my swing at times. ðŸ˜–


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Neither of you saw Delph's studs driving into his ankle then??
		
Click to expand...

Kane shouldn't have put his ankle in the way, he mistimed his attempted block.
Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2019)

Tottenham's win rate with Kane is 58%.
Tottenham's win rate without Kane is 75%.
Maybe he's done Spurs a favour.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			Tottenham's win rate with Kane is 58%.
Tottenham's win rate without Kane is 75%.
Maybe he's done Spurs a favour.
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone think he's now played his last game for spurs?

I've got a feeling he has, plus if the rumours about eriksen are true then it could be an interesting summer.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			Tottenham's win rate with Kane is 58%.
Tottenham's win rate without Kane is 75%.
Maybe he's done Spurs a favour.
		
Click to expand...

Once more the little things are not going Citys way ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Joking aside, how serious is the Deli Alli injury though. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2019)

Well thatâ€™s a good use of VAR , cleared up very quickly and the arch enemy scores


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2019)

Not sure why Pogba isnâ€™t playing tonight


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm not sure what the stats are regarding promoting caretaker managers but Edward Woodwoodwood may well end up repenting at leisure.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			South East London for Sydenham, just into South West for Streatham.
TBH, the most entertaining thing to come out of Streatham was Cynthia Payne

Click to expand...

I use to drink in the same boozer as her when my old man had a printing firm in Streatham. She was in early evening most nights when I use to rock up and meet him. Great racontuer and very intelligent lady. Too late to trade in my luncheon vouchers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 10, 2019)

Bt really trying to big up the game

Barca have an away goal.. doesnâ€™t matter if they donâ€™t look their best or Messi is having an off day.. they could lose 2-1 and they will still go through 

Itâ€™s all about that away goal


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Bt really trying to big up the game

Barca have an away goal.. doesnâ€™t matter if they donâ€™t look their best or Messi is having an off day.. they could lose 2-1 and they will still go through

Itâ€™s all about that away goal
		
Click to expand...

Away goal kills the tie. United can't go to Spain and outscore Barca


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Away goal kills the tie. United can't go to Spain and outscore Barca
		
Click to expand...

Almost everyone (myself included) thought the same about PSG and we all know how that one turned out. I'm not saying that they will do it again but it's certainly possible.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 10, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Almost everyone (myself included) thought the same about PSG and we all know how that one turned out. I'm not saying that they will do it again but it's certainly possible.
		
Click to expand...

Barca are another level from PSG tho. They are arguably the best team in the world. even on an off day they have got the job done

They will score 4 next week no doubt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

I still think Barca at home offer a more serious threat than PSG and even if United were to score an away goal I think Barca will have too much firepower at home and will get two or three


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Does anyone think he's now played his last game for spurs?

I've got a feeling he has, plus if the rumours about eriksen are true then it could be an interesting summer.
		
Click to expand...

lol what? Kane loves Poch, Poch is staying so Kane will stay for now. The only players I reckon will go this summer are Alderweireld and Eriksen. They will be difficult to replace, but not impossible, and I think Kane would be impossible to replace on our budget.




Tashyboy said:



			Joking aside, how serious is the Deli Alli injury though. â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he may have broken his hand or wrist, but they can put a thin cast on and he could just carry on playing with it. Like Vardy if you remember Leicester's title winning season, he had a cast on his wrist for like half of it.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			lol what? Kane loves Poch, Poch is staying so Kane will stay for now. The only players I reckon will go this summer are Alderweireld and Eriksen. They will be difficult to replace, but not impossible, and I think Kane would be impossible to replace
		
Click to expand...

 I think you'd find it almost impossible to replace Eriksen and I reckon Kane will need to leave if he wants to win something as I see Spurs just about maxing out their ability level


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I think you'd find it almost impossible to replace Eriksen and I reckon Kane will need to leave if he wants to win something as I see Spurs just about maxing out their ability level
		
Click to expand...

He's not going to leave now when we've just got the new stadium. Well, certainly not if we qualify for the Champions League, but if we miss out he may be tempted. But I still think he'll stay at least a season. We might need to actually spend a bit of cash to convince him though. We'll need to replace Toby & Eriksen if they leave, and we still need to replace Mousa Dembele most importantly. That will be very difficult as well. Because of the way we operate we kind of have to gamble on bringing in a youngster with highly rated potential rather than spending big on the finished article. We've been heavily linked to Grealish for example, who could be the next Eriksen, or he might find the step up too difficult. But that is the route we'll go down.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			We've been heavily linked to Grealish for example, who could be the next Eriksen, or he might find the step up too difficult. But that is the route we'll go down.
		
Click to expand...

Serious questions - if that's the route you will go down, how long before that brand new, huge, stadium isn't being filled every week?

How can you expect to compete for trophies if all you're doing is bringing in players who have potential and may be able to make it in the Premiership? Surely one of the benefits to generating more revenue on match day is being able to compete with others for the Â£40 to Â£50 million players?

Other wise you'll end up going down the Arsenal route under Wenger of 'top four will do'.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Serious questions - if that's the route you will go down, how long before that brand new, huge, stadium isn't being filled every week?

How can you expect to compete for trophies if all you're doing is bringing in players who have potential and may be able to make it in the Premiership? *Surely one of the benefits to generating more revenue on match day is being able to compete with others for the Â£40 to Â£50 million players?*

Other wise you'll end up going down the Arsenal route under Wenger of 'top four will do'.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but not immediately. I'm talking about this summer. I'd love for us to start bringing in world class players, I'm just saying I doubt Levy is suddenly going to completely change character just because the stadium is finished. In fairness we have done well in the past with it, Son was only Â£24mil or so, Eriksen was 12, Toby was 11, etc. Sissoko was around 30m and was pony for 18 months but has become an important player now. So it can be done, it's just not going to work out every time obviously.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah but not immediately. I'm talking about this summer. I'd love for us to start bringing in world class players, I'm just saying I doubt Levy is suddenly going to completely change character just because the stadium is finished. In fairness we have done well in the past with it, Son was only Â£24mil or so, Eriksen was 12, Toby was 11, etc. Sissoko was around 30m and was pony for 18 months but has become an important player now. So it can be done, it's just not going to work out every time obviously.
		
Click to expand...

To keep Kane you probably dont have the time to build with cheap young players and then see them mature, Kane has at best one more season of looking to finish 4th. Levy wont spend enough, if he wasn't so tight you'd have been in the new stadium on time too!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 11, 2019)

chrisd said:



			To keep Kane you probably dont have the time to build with cheap young players and then see them mature, Kane has at best one more season of looking to finish 4th. Levy wont spend enough, if he wasn't so tight you'd have been in the new stadium on time too!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps it's me, but I see Kane as the most over-rated player in the Premiership. I also think Spurs play better as a team without him.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps it's me, but I see Kane as the most over-rated player in the Premiership. I also think Spurs play better as a team without him.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right - it's just you !


----------



## pendodave (Apr 11, 2019)

Thought that Maddison was in line to replace Ericson?
As for Kane, he's injury prone and is currently at his highest possible value. Plus, spurs play better without him. This summer is the time to flog him on.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 11, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I think you're right - it's just you !
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, I don't mind....but it doesn't alter my thinking


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps it's me, but I see Kane as the most over-rated player in the Premiership. I also think Spurs play better as a team without him.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen some dodgy opinions on here, but wow. Kane is one of the best forwards in the world. Not just his ability to score from any situation, but his all round play. Even his 40-50 yard long balls are better than most midfielders. He's getting 25-30 goals a season in the hardest league in the world, and with glass ankles. If he went to Spain he'd be getting 40 goals a season, minimum. 



pendodave said:



			Thought that Maddison was in line to replace Ericson?
As for Kane, he's injury prone and is currently at his highest possible value. Plus, spurs play better without him. This summer is the time to flog him on.
		
Click to expand...

That does sound like the kind of player we'd go for (Maddison). He'll cost loads though because of English tax. 
I wouldn't say we 'play better without' Kane. We just coped fine without him because Son was on fire - and a couple of the results were scraped with late winners. Kane returned and we lost some games, but I think that was coincidence and largely down to Son and Eriksen's tiredness at having carried the team for weeks.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Maybe, I don't mind....but it doesn't alter my thinking

Click to expand...

It's a game of opinions, you are mist entitled to express yours. I'm a Palace fan so no wish to see Spurs (or any other team) doing well


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I've seen some dodgy opinions on here, but wow. Kane is one of the best forwards in the world. Not just his ability to score from any situation, but his all round play. Even his 40-50 yard long balls are better than most midfielders. He's getting 25-30 goals a season in the hardest league in the world, and with glass ankles. If he went to Spain he'd be getting 40 goals a season, minimum.
.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say he was crap, just the most over-rated. If he was that good, Spurs would do better with him in their team, but all the stats say they don't. Why is that do you think?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I didn't say he was crap, just the most over-rated. If he was that good, Spurs would do better with him in their team, but all the stats say they don't. Why is that do you think?
		
Click to expand...

There are multiple factors, it is a team game after all. If he's in the side and we don't create chances for him, is that his fault or the team's? His return coincided with our poor form but he actually scored our goal in two defeats plus the draw against Arsenal, so I don't think you can pin it on him.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			There are multiple factors, it is a team game after all. If he's in the side and we don't create chances for him, is that his fault or the team's? His return coincided with our poor form but he actually scored our goal in two defeats plus the draw against Arsenal, so I don't think you can pin it on him.
		
Click to expand...

I was going o the stats I saw the other day, encompassing the total number of games played with and without Kane. I seem to remember it was a good 20% difference.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I was going o the stats I saw the other day, encompassing the total number of games played with and without Kane. I seem to remember it was a good 20% difference.
		
Click to expand...

Football is a bit more complicated than that mate. You can't just say 'Spurs lost with Kane, ergo Kane makes them worse', that's just false reductionism. I'm saying there multiple other possible factors that's all. For example, if Lloris made a blunder in every defeat Kane played in, would you say Kane's presence made him make the mistakes? Probably not.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 11, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Perhaps it's me, but I see Kane as the most over-rated player in the Premiership. I also think Spurs play better as a team without him.
		
Click to expand...

I dont see it that way, I think he's absolute quality and I'd love him in the Liverpool team..... he'd be scoring even more than he does at Spurs!

Honestly though, I see him in Spain next season.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 11, 2019)

First and foremost, Harry Kane is a quality player. Ignore this season and those stats that show results wise Spurs have done better without him - he's been their best and most important player over the last few seasons; every other team in the top 6 would want him in their side and IMO, possibly City aside given they've got Aguero, he'd be in the starting line-up every week for Liverpool, Chelsea, Man U and Arsenal.

I do believe though that he's at an interesting point in his career. If as Orikoru suggests Spurs continue with this policy of taking a punt on a) their youth players; and b) looking at young players with potential, if next season all they're playing for is top 4 and a CL spot at the business end of the season, does he put loyalty and his obvious love for Spurs above career ambition? If the former then he could end up in a similar to situation to the likes of Gazza and Shearer who both should've gone to United under Fergie and achieved far more in their careers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2019)

This seems to have slipped under the radar but Diego Costa was sent off recently for abusing a ref. He has just been banned for 8 games. That is how you deal with dissent in the game (unless of course he just fancied a really long summer holiday and the officials have just played into his hands)


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 11, 2019)

Anyone seen the 'best midfielder in the world' lately?! Unsurprisingly Man Utd have had a few tough games and Pogba is back to his usual level of posing and pointless hollywood flicks and passes. Probably Mourinho's fault somehow 

Have to say Barcelona were as poor as I've seen them, complete with a half fit Messi and still strolled to a win.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 11, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Anyone seen the 'best midfielder in the world' lately?! Unsurprisingly Man Utd have had a few tough games and Pogba is back to his usual level of posing and pointless hollywood flicks and passes. Probably Mourinho's fault somehow 

Have to say Barcelona were as poor as I've seen them, complete with a half fit Messi and still strolled to a win.
		
Click to expand...

Read a piece today that says Ollie is getting tired of Pogbas antics. Think it could well be an interesting and busy summer season at Utd re the transfer market. Hope they are not going to try and buy success ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Anyone seen the 'best midfielder in the world' lately?! Unsurprisingly Man Utd have had a few tough games and Pogba is back to his usual level of posing and pointless hollywood flicks and passes. Probably Mourinho's fault somehow 

Have to say *Barcelona were as poor as I've seen them*, complete with a half fit Messi* and still strolled to a win.*

Click to expand...

 and they won with a flukey own goal!
Strolled, my arse.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 11, 2019)

A bit of luck there but donâ€™t care , defender would easily have blocked if he didnâ€™t turn his back ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			A bit of luck there but donâ€™t care , defender would easily have blocked if he didnâ€™t turn his back ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Fancy you might need another before the away leg


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hat-trick for Joao Felix. Kid is gonna be a superstar.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Fancy you might need another before the away leg
		
Click to expand...

Nah, Arsenal can score out there and then Napoli would need 4.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 11, 2019)

Incredible news coming out of Chelsea tonight about the Salah video. When will these idiots learn.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Incredible news coming out of Chelsea tonight about the Salah video. When will these idiots learn.
		
Click to expand...

Assume you mean this https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47902288 . Any idiots like this need a life ban from football and for it to be enforced. Get them to report to the cop shop anytime a game is on in any division and make sure they can't enter a ground again


----------



## Lyle77 (Apr 11, 2019)

Chelsea have always had a far right racist element that has followed them going back through the years.  This latest disgraceful incident in Prague follows a sadly familiar pattern overshadowing a victory abroad.


----------



## Slime (Apr 11, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Incredible news coming out of Chelsea tonight about the Salah video. *When will these idiots learn*.
		
Click to expand...

They won't ................................ they're idiots.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 12, 2019)

An 'if only' night for Arsenal yesterday...

If only they played like that away from home...


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 12, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Incredible news coming out of Chelsea tonight about the Salah video. When will these idiots learn.
		
Click to expand...

They are incapable but at least the club acted very very quickly


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			An 'if only' night for Arsenal yesterday...

If only they played like that away from home...
		
Click to expand...

nice to see the best balanced side weve fielded this year, shame he felt the need to change it routinely on the hour as he always does and massively reduced how effective we were, hope we dont regret the few chances we had to make it 3 but the clean sheet is massive. hope he doesnt set us up to solely defend away from home, getting an away goal should go a long way to ensuring were through albeit cant see them being as bad as they were in this leg


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2019)

Aside from the idiots plaguing the name of the club good result for Chelsea and a crucial away goal. Should be good enough to get it done next week.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 12, 2019)

fundy said:



			nice to see the best balanced side weve fielded this year, shame he felt the need to change it routinely on the hour as he always does and massively reduced how effective we were, hope we dont regret the few chances we had to make it 3 but the clean sheet is massive. hope he doesnt set us up to solely defend away from home, getting an away goal should go a long way to ensuring were through albeit cant see them being as bad as they were in this leg
		
Click to expand...

The substitutions were mighty puzzling... No complaints about the result but would've liked to have seen at least one of the other chances find the back of the net...


----------



## Jensen (Apr 12, 2019)

I remember when Mido played for Spurs the Geordies sang "Mido, he's got a bomb you know" ðŸ™„


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 12, 2019)

Jensen said:



			I remember when Mido played for Spurs the Geordies sang "Mido, he's got a bomb you know" ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

I remember when he played for Barnsley,he was huge ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 12, 2019)

Sad to hear Tommy Smith has passed away, proper hard man, passionate footballer. RIP.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2019)

Very sad https://www.theguardian.com/football/2019/apr/12/tommy-smith-liverpool-dies-captain-defender 

I think his hard man image took away from actual being a very good player and well ahead of his peers in reading a game


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very sad https://www.theguardian.com/football/2019/apr/12/tommy-smith-liverpool-dies-captain-defender

I think his hard man image took away from actual being a very good player and well ahead of his peers in reading a game
		
Click to expand...

Think the word legend is overly used now a days. Not in this instance.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Incredible news coming out of Chelsea tonight about the Salah video. When will these idiots learn.
		
Click to expand...

Go into any pub in glasgow you will hear both sets of fans singing songs about players and each otherâ€™s clubs far worse, go into any man utd or liverpool pub before a game and you'll hear them slagging each other off far in excess of that in songs, same with any other rival clubs on the day, especially England games against Germany, ie 2 world wars and 1world cup, is that a matter of fact or is that now deemed offensive, ffs its gone on forever and will always be there but because its chelsea its a bigger story than it needs to be!  Itâ€™s not directed or being sung to the player, itâ€™s in a pub, I guarantee I can go into any pub on a match day and something will be sung about an opposition player or the club, and theyâ€™re not all be far right or unemployed uneducated chavs, theyâ€™ll be families, women, businessmen having the banter over a few beers, was it really racist ffs, and I doubt many on here havenâ€™t sung similar or ever joined in with something being sung about a player or club, let him cast the first stone and all that..........

Also, I was at the match on Monday, derogative Lampard and JT songs and the choruses of rent boys heard outside and inside all night, where is the news and condemnation towards West Ham about that?

If itâ€™s not aimed directly at a person, like abuse to a ref, which I bet loads of you have done also, then itâ€™s typical football banter and if you find that offensive, then youâ€™ve only just landed on earth and havenâ€™t been to football matches for decades, or at all, because thatâ€™s how long itâ€™s been going on, but in this snowflake sensitive country we now live in, I wouldnâ€™t be surprised if someone wanted me banned from the pub if I farted out loud!

Will hymns be soon objected to at rugger matches, especially internationals, Iâ€™m sure someone soon will find them offensiveðŸ¤”


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 13, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			The substitutions were mighty puzzling... No complaints about the result but would've liked to have seen at least one of the other chances find the back of the net...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but Napoli had 2-3 great chances to score so itâ€™s swings and roundabouts. 2 nil is a great result.

I like the fact that Emery makes changes, he seems to do a very good job of spotting danger and heading it off. Changes are not always popular but most of the time are necessary and it certainly gives opponents plenty to think about.

Biggest difference with him and Wenger IMO is that Emery is not afraid to disappoint players.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 13, 2019)

Farted in a pub. Now thats going to far. 
That aside yup ave sung derogatory songs in the past. I would put that that to uneducated youthful exuberance.  Like to think ave grown up since then.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2019)

Fish said:



			Go into any pub in glasgow you will hear both sets of fans singing songs about players and each otherâ€™s clubs far worse, go into any man utd or liverpool pub before a game and you'll hear them slagging each other off far in excess of that in songs, same with any other rival clubs on the day, especially England games against Germany, ie 2 world wars and 1world cup, is that a matter of fact or is that now deemed offensive, *ffs its gone on forever and will always be there but because its chelsea its a bigger story than it needs to be! * Itâ€™s not directed or being sung to the player, itâ€™s in a pub, I guarantee I can go into any pub on a match day and something will be sung about an opposition player or the club, and theyâ€™re not all be far right or unemployed uneducated chavs, theyâ€™ll be families, women, businessmen having the banter over a few beers, was it really racist ffs, and I doubt many on here havenâ€™t sung similar or ever joined in with something being sung about a player or club, let him cast the first stone and all that..........

Also, I was at the match on Monday, derogative Lampard and JT songs and the choruses of rent boys heard outside and inside all night, where is the news and condemnation towards West Ham about that?

If itâ€™s not aimed directly at a person, like abuse to a ref, which I bet loads of you have done also, then itâ€™s typical football banter and if you find that offensive, then youâ€™ve only just landed on earth and havenâ€™t been to football matches for decades, or at all, because thatâ€™s how long itâ€™s been going on, but in this snowflake sensitive country we now live in, I wouldnâ€™t be surprised if someone wanted me banned from the pub if I farted out loud!

Will hymns be soon objected to at rugger matches, especially internationals, Iâ€™m sure someone soon will find them offensiveðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Fishy, This isnt because its Chelsea at all, Don't kid yourself lad. 

Maybe the reason its getting the attention it is because of a *minority* of  Chelsea fans behaviour in the recent past. 

Every club has a minorty of idiots which from time to time tarnish our clubs, condemn it then move on. 

Their stupidity was uploading it onto social media.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Fishy, This isnt because its Chelsea at all, Don't kid yourself lad.

Maybe the reason its getting the attention it is because of a *minority* of  Chelsea fans behaviour in the recent past. 

Every club has a minorty of idiots which from time to time tarnish our clubs, condemn it then move on.
*
Their stupidity was uploading it onto social media*.
		
Click to expand...

That is the truth.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Fishy, This isnt because its Chelsea at all, Don't kid yourself lad.

Maybe the reason its getting the attention it is because of a *minority* of  Chelsea fans behaviour in the recent past. 

Every club has a minorty of idiots which from time to time tarnish our clubs, condemn it then move on.

Their stupidity was uploading it onto social media.
		
Click to expand...

Recording it was pretty stupid aswell! Why would you want a record of you being racist


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm not sure it's said enough what an absolute beast of a striker Shane Long is....... 

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2019)

Relegated club sticks it to Everton ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Fish said:



			Relegated club sticks it to Everton ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t that the way when the pressure is off results become easier 

Fulham going to lose a lot of players this summer. Shame really will be a waste of the summer outlay


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 13, 2019)

Just seen the West Ham line up!! ðŸ˜±

Got 5-0 written all over it.

They will get more goals than we will have shots.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Isnâ€™t that the way when the pressure is off results become easier

Fulham going to lose a lot of players this summer. Shame really will be a waste of the summer outlay
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I remember West Ham sticking it to Fergie stopping them winning the title and WH weâ€™re already relegated. Billy Bonds was embarrassed, furious and pleased all in a single moment when the whistle went.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/football/8857565/joey-barton-tunnel-brawl-fleetwoods-barnsley/

What a tool.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 13, 2019)

Fish said:



			Relegated club sticks it to Everton ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚embarrassing isnâ€™t itðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Same team that made Chelsea look crap the other weekðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

United lucky to win tonight by all accounts.. no contact for first pen (radio tells me havenâ€™t seen yet so will reserve judgement) and a wrongly disallowed goal for offside (again not seen all what Iâ€™ve heard on radio) but apparently we played well tonight so thatâ€™s positive 

Roll on next season with VAR these mistakes are just becoming too commin


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			United lucky to win tonight by all accounts.. no contact for first pen (radio tells me havenâ€™t seen yet so will reserve judgement) and a wrongly disallowed goal for offside (again not seen all what Iâ€™ve heard on radio) but apparently we played well tonight so thatâ€™s positive 

Roll on next season with VAR these mistakes are just becoming too commin
		
Click to expand...

could easily have been 4-4

offside decision was wrong, first pen was wrong too for me, both sides didnt seem too structured and missed plenty of chances


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 13, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Just seen the West Ham line up!! ðŸ˜±

Got 5-0 written all over it.

They will get more goals than we will have shots.
		
Click to expand...

Well that was a much better display than I expected... Seriously though Man.U have got problems and Ole is not the fella to fix them.


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Well that was a much better display than I expected... Seriously though Man.U have got problems and Ole is not the fella to fix them.
		
Click to expand...

whilst i tend to agree, that wasnt close to their first choice side so a bit harsh to judge him on that (use the 2 Barca games instead  )


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			could easily have been 4-4

offside decision was wrong, first pen was wrong too for me, both sides didnt seem too structured and missed plenty of chances
		
Click to expand...

Good to see us playing better than the Everton game

That was so bad .. they should have won 10-0


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Good to see us playing better than the Everton game

That was so bad .. they should have won 10-0
		
Click to expand...

i commented to a mate before W Ham v Everton that it could be the hardest betting event of the season, you just had no clue which if either side would turn up! Everton won easily, then beat Arsenal then got stuffed by Fulham. You got beat then go have every chance at Old Trafford

several of the sides in the middle of the table seem to be able to get up for the bigger games but not every game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Isnâ€™t that the way when the pressure is off results become easier

Fulham going to lose a lot of players this summer. Shame really will be a waste of the summer outlay
		
Click to expand...

Going to lose all our players for sure but they aren't stupid enough to know they need to be showing a bit of pride and skill now to keep the PL clubs interested. I said all morning at the club I had an inkling we'd get a result but being Fulham I struggled to put any logic to my thoughts. I think once we've lost everyone it'll be a long couple of seasons in the Championship before we can think of getting a play off spot. I would like to see a decent manager come in as much as he's a "Fulham man" I don't think Parker is ready for the job


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 13, 2019)

fundy said:



			i commented to a mate before W Ham v Everton that it could be the hardest betting event of the season, you just had no clue which if either side would turn up! Everton won easily, then beat Arsenal then got stuffed by Fulham. You got beat then go have every chance at Old Trafford

*several of the sides in the middle of the table seem to be able to get up for the bigger games but not every game*

Click to expand...

I agree but I think you can include Man U in that too. 

Ole will struggle to kick the arse of some of his players which is what they need. Shame as I like him, he always seemed to be one of the few Man U players that seem to have real humility.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going to lose all our players for sure but they aren't stupid enough to know they need to be showing a bit of pride and skill now to keep the PL clubs interested. I said all morning at the club I had an inkling we'd get a result but being Fulham I struggled to put any logic to my thoughts. I think once we've lost everyone it'll be a long couple of seasons in the Championship before we can think of getting a play off spot. I would like to see a decent manager come in as much as he's a "Fulham man" I don't think Parker is ready for the job
		
Click to expand...


You can have Fredericks back for free if you like, because a defender he ainâ€™t!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			You can have Fredericks back for free if you like, because a defender he ainâ€™t!
		
Click to expand...

He is an odd one

He looked decent for a few games and then went back to reckless


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

West Ham going to ban fans for a song aswell now

Itâ€™s not a nice song but itâ€™s also not a new song

Doesnâ€™t make it right.. but I remember that song from when I had season ticket always heard it!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			West Ham going to ban fans for a song aswell now

Itâ€™s not a nice song but itâ€™s also not a new song

Doesnâ€™t make it right.. but I remember that song from when I had season ticket always heard it!
		
Click to expand...

Better late than never then? No idea of the song but I'll take your word for it that it's not nice.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Better late than never then? No idea of the song but I'll take your word for it that it's not nice.
		
Click to expand...

Going down an area of London with a part of the male body hanging out singing about how we have a part of it and they donâ€™t because they are a different religion 

Pretty much sums it up without the actual words!

Disgusting song


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			United lucky to win tonight by all accounts.. no contact for first pen (radio tells me havenâ€™t seen yet so will reserve judgement) and a wrongly disallowed goal for offside (again not seen all what Iâ€™ve heard on radio) but apparently we played well tonight so thatâ€™s positive

Roll on next season with VAR these mistakes are just becoming too commin
		
Click to expand...

West Ham were very unlucky not to even get a point they played some good football and were the better team, ref they had in studio said the first penalty ( which shouldn't have been given ) would have not gone to VAR.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 14, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Going down an area of London with a part of the male body hanging out singing about how we have a part of it and they donâ€™t because they are a different religion 

Pretty much sums it up without the actual words!

Disgusting song
		
Click to expand...

That must have taken a while to type. Wording it in a safe manner whilst still getting across what it is about. Well done. 

Bood to see West Ham are taking action, one small step on a journey etc


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/football/8857565/joey-barton-tunnel-brawl-fleetwoods-barnsley/

What a tool.
		
Click to expand...

He should be kicked out of the game completely, football doesn't need people of his ilk.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Slime said:



			He should be kicked out of the game completely, football doesn't need people of his ilk.
		
Click to expand...

Scum, always as been.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2019)

Brighton are in total freefall at the moment ans i really dont fancy their chances of survival now ,Cardiff at home on tuesday and they will get another stuffing .Houghton has got a real job on his hands now to keep them up.
 fingers crossed he can but the transfer windows are going to have to be looked at and spend some serious money to buy some quality players who can keep us up.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 14, 2019)

Another embarrassing dive from Salah, should have got booked there.


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2019)

Disappointing 1st goal but a screamer from Salah, terrible substitution bringing on Higuain, if weâ€™re losing the false 9, which we should never have started with, then Giroud should have come on as he works harder and is more instinctive a finisher, runs off Hazard better and is fitter, but then also keep your wingers on!

Chances now coming which proves how poor a decision the false 9 start was, but canâ€™t see us coming back now, we needed one of those early chances to go in, but now Hazard is free, weâ€™ll create more opportunities.

Have had to switch over to a stream on Bein as I couldnâ€™t bare listening to Carragher the spitter anymore.


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2019)

My mates in the away end didnâ€™t see the Salah goal as a smoke grenade was thrown into their end from the Liverpool side, bet we donâ€™t hear anything about that, but if it had been the other way aroundðŸ¤”


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

As you were then in the PL run in and a great strike from Salah (but a poor dive too imo). A potential for dropped points well avoided by Liverpool. On the subject of Brighton, hard to come back from a home mullering and a real relegation decider against Cardiff. Warnock will be licking his lips and I think if Brighton lose they'll go down. If they do will they decide Hughton has done all he can for them?


----------



## Jensen (Apr 14, 2019)

From the Spurs corner, thank you Liverpool ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

Given it's a two horse race, how close are the CL spots especially with Arsenal having two games in hand on Chelsea. Who do you think will be in the top 4 now and why?


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2019)

I wouldnâ€™t bet on us being in the top 4, a week ago I thought we could spunk a place as other results let us back into the race, but I think Sarri is only focused on winning the Europa to give us CL football, especially being a trophy-less manager, he wants and needs to personally win something, reverting back to a false 9 today which weâ€™ve struggled with so many games earlier in the season is testament to him not looking at a top 4 place as an equal priority, a win in the Europa will keep him at the bridge another season, which will be painful.

Hiquain is a complete waste of space, not sure what his issue is with a Giroud, but against West Ham he (Giroud) did more in 15mins than Hiquain did in 75, yet is still preferred!

I hope Roman watched that as he needs to rip into the board, kick Sarri into touch and secure our top players and right this season off along with any honours and rebuild.  If heâ€™s lost heart in the club, which I donâ€™t think he has, but the Visa scenario obviously has had a massive negative effect, then sell us and let someone else come in and take up the reigns.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2019)

Fish said:



			I wouldnâ€™t bet on us being in the top 4, a week ago I thought we could spunk a place as other results let us back into the race, but I think Sarri is only focused on winning the Europa to give us CL football, especially being a trophy-less manager, he wants to win something, reverting to a false 9 today which weâ€™ve struggled with so many games earlier in the season is testament to him not looking at a top 4 place as an equal priority, a win in the Europa will keep him at the bridge another season, which will be painful.

Hiquain is a complete waste of space, not sure what his issue is with a Giroud, but against West Ham he did more in 15mins than he did in 75, yet is still preferred!

I hope Roman watched that as he needs to rip into the board, kick Sarri into touch and secure our top players and right this season off along with any honours and rebuild.  If heâ€™s lost heart in the club, which I donâ€™t think he has has but the Visa scenario obviously has had a massive negative effect, then sell us and let someone else come in and take up the reigns.
		
Click to expand...

Surely a high risk strategy and while you should beat Sparta at home this week, no guarantee you can go on and win it and then miss a top 4 and then what for Sarri. Surely that'll be the end for him, not before time in your opinion (and plenty of others saying the same)


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2019)

Fish said:



			I wouldnâ€™t bet on us being in the top 4, a week ago I thought we could spunk a place as other results let us back into the race, but I think Sarri is only focused on winning the Europa to give us CL football, especially being a trophy-less manager, he wants and needs to personally win something, reverting back to a false 9 today which weâ€™ve struggled with so many games earlier in the season is testament to him not looking at a top 4 place as an equal priority, a win in the Europa will keep him at the bridge another season, which will be painful.

Hiquain is a complete waste of space, not sure what his issue is with a Giroud, but against West Ham he (Giroud) did more in 15mins than Hiquain did in 75, yet is still preferred!

I hope Roman watched that as he needs to rip into the board, kick Sarri into touch and secure our top players and right this season off along with any honours and rebuild.  If heâ€™s lost heart in the club, which I donâ€™t think he has, but the Visa scenario obviously has had a massive negative effect, then sell us and let someone else come in and take up the reigns.
		
Click to expand...

its ok mate, cant see us getting a result at watford tomorrow night (why are we playing on monday on a european game week, hate to think how much pep et all would be moaning!!!)


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 14, 2019)

Fish said:



			My mates in the away end didnâ€™t see the Salah goal as a smoke grenade was thrown into their end from the Liverpool side, bet we donâ€™t hear anything about that, but if it had been the other way aroundðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Surely Liverpool fans wouldnâ€™t do that ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜‡


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			its ok mate, cant see us getting a result at watford tomorrow night (why are we playing on monday on a european game week, hate to think how much pep et all would be moaning!!!)
		
Click to expand...

Just 3 points from your next 2 games puts you back above us, ok Watford away might not be straight forward but you should beat Palace at homeðŸ¤” Anything more than 3 points and weâ€™re cooked. 

United have Everton away and that could then see us back to 6th with a tougher run in, and meanwhile Spurs stay above everyone, just, with a game in hand.

Itâ€™s been a real rollercoaster from 3-6, maybe thereâ€™s a few twists and turns to come ðŸ‘€


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 14, 2019)

Big big dose of karma in the goal scorers this afternoon.

Don't think Chelsea played badly, but setup seemed wrong and too reliant on the little man to produce and score. He'll be a massive miss if he goes in the summer.

3 more points and let's see what happens.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 14, 2019)

Fish said:



			My mates in the away end didnâ€™t see the Salah goal as a smoke grenade was thrown into their end from the Liverpool side, bet we donâ€™t hear anything about that, but if it had been the other way aroundðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Pal of mine has just sent me a lovely photo of that incident doing the rounds. Not good at all. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2019)

Excellent performance and what a strike from Mo - 4 games left , City with 5 - Spurs and Utd are their big ones with both going for Top 4 - Christ itâ€™s getting tight. Chelsea certainly need a big overhaul in the summer but they could be banned from signing players. I dont know which team can be favourite for the top 4 



Tashyboy said:



			Pal of mine has just sent me a lovely photo of that incident doing the rounds. Not good at all. â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Can you post the picture on here because there didnâ€™t seem to be any smoke on telly


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2019)

Closing this thread for a bit pending a tidy up.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 15, 2019)

Is it open yet ðŸ˜³ have the naughty lads been on again.


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2019)

I was going to post something incredibly enlightening a little while back, but I'm buggered if I can remember what?
Old age is a cruel, cruel mistress.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

hmm not sure why were playing the monday night game before playing in europe this week  

odd looking line up, not sure how MN needs a rest but means we get Mustafi at right back. no Ozil or Lacazette either. Understand Laca but cant see him playing Ozil in the week so shouldve used him tonight surely (but doesnt trust him away from home)

hopeful but not optimistic with us having 1 eye on Europe and Watford on a massive high after their recent semi final


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			hmm not sure why were playing the monday night game before playing in europe this week 

odd looking line up, not sure how MN needs a rest but means we get Mustafi at right back. no Ozil or Lacazette either. Understand Laca but cant see him playing Ozil in the week so shouldve used him tonight surely (but doesnt trust him away from home)

hopeful but not optimistic with us having 1 eye on Europe and Watford on a massive high after their recent semi final
		
Click to expand...

I get the one eye on Europe and outrageous you're playing on a Monday with a Europa game on Thursday so minimal recovery before travelling, but if you lose tonight I think you'll struggle to make top 4. Would another season of Europa league really suffice?


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get the one eye on Europe and outrageous you're playing on a Monday with a Europa game on Thursday so minimal recovery before travelling, but if you lose tonight I think you'll struggle to make top 4. Would another season of Europa league really suffice?
		
Click to expand...

Ive always thought we'd struggle for top 4, but Chelsea and United no better of late. We could always win the Europa of course 

As for suffice, its probably what we deserve, theres going to be an overhaul in the squad, may not do us any harm to have another year out of it whilst the squad is rebuilt, albeit will make it harder to attract players in the summer (if we have any money to spend anyway!)


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Arsenal making Watford look like Barcelona.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2019)

What the hell was that?


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			Ive always thought we'd struggle for top 4, but Chelsea and United no better of late. We could always win the Europa of course 

As for suffice, its probably what we deserve, theres going to be an overhaul in the squad, may not do us any harm to have another year out of it whilst the squad is rebuilt, albeit will make it harder to attract players in the summer (if we have any money to spend anyway!)
		
Click to expand...

I personally never buy into the â€˜harder to attract playersâ€™ line if a potential top 4 club goes out of the CL or Europe at all, I think being a London club adds some, if not quite a lot of weight and some players will come if they believe the club, with their help, will get back into Europe in some way the next season plus challenge for titles and cups...........hell yeah, youâ€™re cooked ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Goodbye Deeney.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

haha, Foster and Deeny look like theyve backed us top 4


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

stupid but feels harsh


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Deeney, what an idiot. Just what did he think would happen.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2019)

Watford making it easy. Gift of a goal and what was Deeney doing? Even if it was an accidental flail (and I do think he knew what he was doing) he gave the ref and linesman a decision and I don't think he can be too shocked at the outcome.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 15, 2019)

Haha Deeney see ya later you thug.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			Ive always thought we'd struggle for top 4, but Chelsea and United no better of late. We could always win the Europa of course 

As for suffice, its probably what we deserve, theres going to be an overhaul in the squad, may not do us any harm to have another year out of it whilst the squad is rebuilt, albeit will make it harder to attract players in the summer (if we have any money to spend anyway!)
		
Click to expand...

Don't lose faith Fundy. I've done a very scientific study into the remaining games and guessed how many points each team will get. The table will finish........

Spurs 77 points - Man City (0) Brighton (3) West Ham (3) Bournemouth (3) Everton (1)

Arsenal 77 points - Watford (3) Palace (3) Wolves (1) Leicester (1) Brighton (3) Burnley (3)

Chelsea 74 points - Burnley (3) Man Utd (1) Watford (3) Leicester (1)

Man Utd 73 points - Everton (1) Man City (1) Chelsea (1) Huddersfield (3) Cardiff (3)


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Don't lose faith Fundy. I've done a very scientific study into the remaining games and guessed how many points each team will get. The table will finish........

Spurs 77 points - Man City (0) Brighton (3) West Ham (3) Bournemouth (3) Everton (1)

Arsenal 77 points - Watford (3) Palace (3) Wolves (1) Leicester (1) Brighton (3) Burnley (3)

Chelsea 74 points - Burnley (3) Man Utd (1) Watford (3) Leicester (1)

Man Utd 73 points - Everton (1) Man City (1) Chelsea (1) Huddersfield (3) Cardiff (3)
		
Click to expand...


top stuff Colchester, could you pop us up 1 place on  GD please


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			top stuff Colchester, could you pop us up 1 place on  GD please 

Click to expand...

Apologies, I forgot to take GD into account. The final table will finish........

Arsenal 77 points - Watford (3) Palace (3) Wolves (1) Leicester (1) Brighton (3) Burnley (3)

Spurs 77 points - Man City (0) Brighton (3) West Ham (3) Bournemouth (3) Everton (1)

Chelsea 74 points - Burnley (3) Man Utd (1) Watford (3) Leicester (1)

Man Utd 73 points - Everton (1) Man City (1) Chelsea (1) Huddersfield (3) Cardiff (3)


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

Fish said:



			I personally never buy into the â€˜harder to attract playersâ€™ line if a potential top 4 club goes out of the CL or Europe at all, I think being a London club adds some, if not quite a lot of weight and some players will come if they believe the club, with their help, will get back into Europe in some way the next season plus challenge for titles and cups...........hell yeah, youâ€™re cooked ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

the counter is you end up paying more wages if you havent got it to attract sometimes, whilst your sugar daddy doesnt mind paying for that ours does (unless you were the one guy who got super lucky haha)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

fundy said:



			hmm not sure why were playing the monday night game before playing in europe this week 

odd looking line up, not sure how MN needs a rest but means we get Mustafi at right back. no Ozil or Lacazette either. Understand Laca but cant see him playing Ozil in the week so shouldve used him tonight surely (but doesnt trust him away from home)

hopeful but not optimistic with us having 1 eye on Europe and Watford on a massive high after their recent semi final
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned, as a neutral, a few weeks back how itâ€™s a disgrace all our teams in European comps are treated by the PL and Sky and was shot down.
Other Countries help by allowing them to play on the previous Friday or on the saturday, even Spurs get an extra 24hrs over City for CL games and every team in the EL finished yesterday except Arsenal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Foster making sure Pickford stays as England No1.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Making this harder than it should be.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2019)

Watford will be begging to start this one again! I thought those sort of cock-up were behind Foster but he's pulled out a bit of nostalgia there. Deeney is a muppet though. Tried to get away with one and the officials have done really well to spot it and rightfully dismiss him.

On the plus side, Arsenal still look there for the taking and this one is far from over!


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 15, 2019)

Diving from Watford is embarrassing


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



 Foster making sure Pickford stays as England No1.

Click to expand...

It's a sad state of affairs that Pickford is the best we have at the moment. For a while I thought we had a golden generation of keepers to choose from.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 15, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Diving from Watford is embarrassing
		
Click to expand...

I assume you won't mention xhaka in the first couple of minutes then? ðŸ˜‰ As a LFC fan I can say that even Salah would have been embarrassed by that one ðŸ˜


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2019)

10 v 11 doesn't really tell the story. With Mustafi and Mavropanos on the pitch, it plays more 10 v 9.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 15, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			It's a sad state of affairs that Pickford is the best we have at the moment. For a while I thought we had a golden generation of keepers to choose from.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly itâ€™s an average bunch with no one standing out imo.
The only reason I think Pickford gets the nod is that heâ€™s got it in his possession and to date hasnâ€™t let Southgate down.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			10 v 11 doesn't really tell the story. With Mustafi and Mavropanos on the pitch, it plays more 10 v 9.
		
Click to expand...

thats generous on some of the 9 (yes Iwobi im looking at you lol)


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 15, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I assume you won't mention xhaka in the first couple of minutes then? ðŸ˜‰ As a LFC fan I can say that even Salah would have been embarrassed by that one ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I honestly did not see that one but I donâ€™t like diving full stop.

Salah is terrible, almost as many dives as goals this season.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I assume you won't mention xhaka in the first couple of minutes then? ðŸ˜‰ As a LFC fan I can say that even Salah would have been embarrassed by that one ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

went down easily for a self proclaimed hard man, but to claim Salah would be embarrassed, yeah right..........


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 15, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I honestly did not see that one 




			Sorry Mr Wenger ðŸ˜†

Anyway, I hope xhaka has a thunderbolt tonight or at least an assist or two as he's in my dream team!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

geez Dick makes some odd substitutions


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 15, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I honestly did not see that one but I donâ€™t like diving full stop.

Salah is terrible, almost as many dives as goals this season.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s Salah got to do with Arsenal v Watford?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 15, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Whatâ€™s Salah got to do with Arsenal v Watford?
		
Click to expand...

This.........

"As a LFC fan I can say that even Salah would have been embarrassed by that one ðŸ˜" 


from Adam6177 might provide a clue towards the answer to that question.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

it really shouldnt be possible to be this open against 10 men, Mustafi having yet another shocker


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 15, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Whatâ€™s Salah got to do with Arsenal v Watford?
		
Click to expand...

I bought him up ðŸ‘ I said that even as an LFC fan I could say that Salah would have been embarrassed by that dive.

Please let's not descend into last night's antics. It's only a game.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 15, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Whatâ€™s Salah got to do with Arsenal v Watford?
		
Click to expand...

Why are you asking me? I never brought him up.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 15, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			This.........

"As a LFC fan I can say that even Salah would have been embarrassed by that one ðŸ˜"


from Adam6177 might provide a clue towards the answer to that question.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but Sawtooth always sees Salah dive but when an Arsenal player does it heâ€™s sitting in Wengers seat with the worst view of the pitch.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 15, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Why are you asking me? I never brought him up.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t just aimed at you but in general.
Itâ€™s not like Arsenal havnt had their own divers over the years, you must have been devastated watching them if you hate diving that much!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 15, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I bought him up ðŸ‘ I said that even as an LFC fan I could say that Salah would have been embarrassed by that dive.

Please let's not descend into last night's antics. It's only a game.
		
Click to expand...

Salah would not be embarrassed by that though, as heâ€™s proved many times.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 15, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes but Sawtooth always sees Salah dive but when an Arsenal player does it heâ€™s sitting in Wengers seat with the worst view of the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

That's a totally separate argument and not the question that I was responding to.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 15, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			It wasnâ€™t just aimed at you but in general.
Itâ€™s not like Arsenal havnt had their own divers over the years, you must have been devastated watching them if you hate diving that much!
		
Click to expand...

I call out Arsenal players for cheating too and yes we have a few over the years. Never agreed with it and to me the solution is simple , book them.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 15, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I call out Arsenal players for cheating too and yes we have a few over the years. Never agreed with it and to me the solution is simple , book them.
		
Click to expand...

There to good at it now though, and refs are not making decisions they are scared of getting it wrong.
Should have been stamped out years ago.
VAR should be used for this. And a panel to look at them after the games.
But FA are not up to the job of stamping it out.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Credit to Watford. Making a real go of this.


----------



## paddyc (Apr 15, 2019)

This has got a late Watford equaliser written all over it.


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2019)

cracking away win that against a good Watford side, defensively brilliant to keep a clean sheet too, happy days. Europe next 

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 15, 2019)

Clean sheet and a win but we were second best tonight.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 15, 2019)

Watford are never easy at home. Very physical, and can play a bit too.


----------



## paddyc (Apr 15, 2019)

Really good win but why do we make so hard work of it again .


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 15, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Apologies, I forgot to take GD into account. The final table will finish........

Arsenal 77 points - Watford (3) Palace (3) Wolves (1) Leicester (1) Brighton (3) Burnley (3)

Spurs 77 points - Man City (0) Brighton (3) West Ham (3) Bournemouth (3) Everton (1)

Chelsea 74 points - Burnley (3) Man Utd (1) Watford (3) Leicester (1)

Man Utd 73 points - Everton (1) Man City (1) Chelsea (1) Huddersfield (3) Cardiff (3)
		
Click to expand...

There you go Fundy, that's the first 3 points I predicted towards your CL qualification.


----------



## Piece (Apr 15, 2019)

There you go Arsenal, charity night at The Vic!


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			There to good at it now though, and refs are not making decisions they are scared of getting it wrong.
Should have been stamped out years ago.
VAR should be used for this. And a panel to look at them after the games.
But FA are not up to the job of stamping it out.
		
Click to expand...

VAR or a panel wouldnâ€™t make any difference, as weâ€™ve seen with pundits, theyâ€™ll see the faintest of touches and excuse that as a foul and then say he had the right to go down! 

Simulation or any exaggeration is becoming less punishable, weâ€™re not seeing it booked whether touched or not. 

If thereâ€™s no contact whatsoever, then a straight red should be shown, thatâ€™ll start to stop them practicing it on the training field with their little hitch kicks.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			went down easily for a self proclaimed hard man, but to claim Salah would be embarrassed, yeah right..........
		
Click to expand...

Xhaka went down without being touched. Was embarrassing and worthy of a yellow for simulation. Arsenal made that so much harder than it should have been but a good three points. I do think England have a real issue with goalkeepers at the moment as all of the main contenders have a Foster like mistake in them. Trouble is where do we go from here? Who is coming through and playing at a top level regularly that could challenge in a season or two?


----------



## Big_G (Apr 16, 2019)

Couldn't post this yesterday, but massive credit to the Chelsea fans Sunday (received a lot of deserved stick lately) Although I wasn't at the game, you could have heard a pin drop during the minutes silence at Anfield for Hillsborough


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2019)

Game over in Spain. Messi does it again. No way United can get three


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Game over in Spain. Messi does it again. No way United can get three[/Q

Spoiler alert. ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 16, 2019)

Mrs in the first half said, â€˜they need to slow down, they will be knackeredâ€ now she has just saidâ€They are â€˜eckin all over â€˜emâ€ she knows you you know!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 16, 2019)

I love watching Barca school teams in how football is played 

Tie was dead last week


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 16, 2019)

Great display from Ajax they are a great team to watch.

Utd game was over after Keepers howler.


----------



## user2010 (Apr 16, 2019)

No class shown by Ronaldo yet again......walked straight off the pitch without shaking hands.head


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2019)

Ajax were superb in that 2nd half, thoroughly deserved to go through.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 16, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Great display from Ajax they are a great team to watch.

Utd game was over after Keepers howler.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, like the Monaco team from a few years ago, the vultures will be circling and the "big" teams will be swooping in to dismantle the Ajax team - in fact it's already started with De Jong already on his way to Barca and De Ligt said to be following. I wonder how many of the Ajax team will still be there at the start of next season.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 16, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			No class shown by Ronaldo yet again......walked straight off the pitch without shaking hands.head
		
Click to expand...

He is a classless idiot

He isnâ€™t in the same league as Messi on ability or class 

Shown tonight that come into his yard at your peril


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			He is a classless idiot

He isnâ€™t in the same league as Messi on ability or class

Shown tonight that come into his yard at your peril
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha

Messi has had many a strop when things donâ€™t go his way. How many times has he quit Argentina now? 
As to ability. Whether people think one or the other is better. To suggest one is clearly better is bias at best.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Hahaha

Messi has had many a strop when things donâ€™t go his way. How many times has he quit Argentina now?
As to ability. Whether people think one or the other is better. To suggest one is clearly better is bias at best.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve seen both play in the flesh.. ronaldo many times at Upton Park and Messi aswell at Upton Park in a friendly for argie plus in a Barca game when in Spain 

So I  can judge them on what Iâ€™ve seen on tv and in the flesh 

I stand by my statement


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Hahaha

Messi has had many a strop when things donâ€™t go his way. How many times has he quit Argentina now?
As to ability. Whether people think one or the other is better. *To suggest one is clearly better is bias at best*.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree with that Papas, I think Messi is on his own as the best, then Ronaldo just behind him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™ve seen both play in the flesh.. ronaldo many times at Upton Park and Messi aswell at Upton Park in a friendly for argie plus in a Barca game when in Spain

So I  can judge them on what Iâ€™ve seen on tv and in the flesh

I stand by my statement
		
Click to expand...

What about the point of Messiâ€™s strops for argentina? Do you accept heâ€™s not the little angel some hold him up to be?
Not sure one game, and a friendly at that would be conclusive imo. But, I accept we donâ€™t all have to agree. 

Iâ€™ve only ever seen Ronaldo play live, albeit half a dozen times. Bit from that and on tv, Iâ€™d pick Ronaldo to pay in my team every week. Would pay a lot more to watch Messi play though. 



Stuart_C said:



			Disagree with that Papas, I think Messi is on his own as the best, then Ronaldo just behind him.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s kinda my point though, others will say the exact opposite. For me they're so far ahead of the rest, but itâ€™s paper thin between em.


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2019)

Statement in reference to the smoke grenade & homophobic chants at Anfield. 

https://www.chelseafc.com/en/news/2...atement-on-incidents-at-anfield?cardIndex=0-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

Ajax were brilliant in Turin last night. A Shame they may well go onto the final and then lose half their side for next season. They do seem to have a knack of bringing their youngsters through though. What do they do differently to English clubs?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ajax were brilliant in Turin last night. A Shame they may well go onto the final and then lose half their side for next season. They do seem to have a knack of bringing their youngsters through though. What do they do differently to English clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Money isnâ€™t it? They canâ€™t attract the big name players so have to bring through youth

IMO itâ€™s only reason West Ham and Southampton ever produced good youth talents was lack of money to buy them


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			What about the point of Messiâ€™s strops for argentina? Do you accept heâ€™s not the little angel some hold him up to be?
Not sure one game, and a friendly at that would be conclusive imo. But, I accept we donâ€™t all have to agree.

Iâ€™ve only ever seen Ronaldo play live, albeit half a dozen times. Bit from that and on tv, Iâ€™d pick Ronaldo to pay in my team every week. Would pay a lot more to watch Messi play though.


Thatâ€™s kinda my point though, others will say the exact opposite. For me they're so far ahead of the rest, but itâ€™s paper thin between em.
		
Click to expand...

Messi May have a sulk now and again but ronaldo is a constant sulk 

Remember him not celebrating bales goal in champs league? Almost looking angry the attention wasnâ€™t on him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Money isnâ€™t it? They canâ€™t attract the big name players so have to bring through youth

IMO itâ€™s only reason West Ham and Southampton ever produced good youth talents was lack of money to buy them
		
Click to expand...

Is it that simple? Ajax must get good money from CL qualification and progress each year and from all the transfer revenue so I can't see them being one of the poor sides in the Eridivise. Granted they may not get the real big names, but isn't that partly do to the lack of quality in the Dutch league more than anything else. They can certainly compete in Europe so that would be a plus for some players surely


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it that simple? Ajax must get good money from CL qualification and progress each year and from all the transfer revenue so I can't see them being one of the poor sides in the Eridivise. Granted they may not get the real big names, but isn't that partly do to the lack of quality in the Dutch league more than anything else. They can certainly compete in Europe so that would be a plus for some players surely
		
Click to expand...

They get money yes but they canâ€™t attract the bigger players per say

They make them

I mean West Ham spent 35 million on Anderson.. have javier Hernandez and spent 20 million on a young french cb

And we are rubbish!

Donâ€™t see Ajax spending that


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2019)

Here you go homer

Ajax transfer record signing... Â£14.7 million 

We spent that on Andy Carroll who is set to leave on a free


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Messi May have a sulk now and again but ronaldo is a constant sulk

Remember him not celebrating bales goal in champs league? Almost looking angry the attention wasnâ€™t on him
		
Click to expand...

I'm certain Ronaldo wants centre stage. I just dont how lots of people hold messi up as this thing for all to aspire to. 


Tbf, I've seen more than enough reports of the charitable work to belive his persona on the pitch is almost part of what makes him the player his is, but off the pitch his completely different.


----------



## Big_G (Apr 17, 2019)

It's lucky it's football and not another sport where match fixing is rife

De Gea's howler, using Phil Jones to mark Messi, any other sport and they would be asking questions??

Anyone checked Ole's Bet Fred account?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm certain Ronaldo wants centre stage. I just dont how lots of people hold messi up as this thing for all to aspire to.


Tbf, I've seen more than enough reports of the charitable work to belive his persona on the pitch is almost part of what makes him the player his is, but off the pitch his completely different.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t use charity work to get an idea of anyone though really can you. Not in the same league at all but tiger woods charity work.. jimmy saville fixed a lot of things.. tiger is a serial cheat and the later we will not give any words. Both great charity work tho!!

So I wouldnâ€™t use ronaldos Charity work to balance what a dick he appears on the pitch


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Canâ€™t use charity work to get an idea of anyone though really can you. Not in the same league at all but tiger woods charity work.. jimmy saville fixed a lot of things.. tiger is a serial cheat and the later we will not give any words. Both great charity work tho!!

So I wouldnâ€™t use ronaldos Charity work to balance what a dick he appears on the pitch
		
Click to expand...

Are you really comparing adultery and arrogance to a sex offender?

I'm out.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Are you really comparing adultery and arrogance to a sex offender?

I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

No. Iâ€™m saying you canâ€™t use charity work to say someoneâ€™s a good person. 

Iâ€™m not saying ronaldo is . Iâ€™m saying I wouldnâ€™t count charity work as part of any calculation


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 17, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			No class shown by Ronaldo yet again......walked straight off the pitch without shaking hands.head
		
Click to expand...

I watched the end of the game Ronaldo walked off the pitch with his head held high,he also walked off slowly.

There was no hands to shake because all the Ajax players had run over to their fans.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			No. Iâ€™m saying you canâ€™t use charity work to say someoneâ€™s a good person.

Iâ€™m not saying ronaldo is . Iâ€™m saying I wouldnâ€™t count charity work as part of any calculation
		
Click to expand...

So you can count bad (arrogance) things to decide someone's bad, but not use other things to counter it? 

Lets be honest. Arrroagance is nothing compared the acts many other sports stars have done and yet Ronaldo is made out to be worse then many others. 

This is like a Nicklaus/woods or Xbox/PlayStation argument. People to entrenched in their views to discuss.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 17, 2019)

Oles at the wheeeeeeeeel......only problem is it's the wheel of the Titanic   

Embarassing from Man Utd. This Barcelona side isn't actually top class but they were showboating after 30 minutes of a CL quarter final second leg which says it all. I don't think they even got out of second gear in either game.

I know I got some stick for my view on Man Utd a few weeks ago but everything was spot on. The competition in England is so high and Man Utd's answer is the former manager of Molde and Cardiff City plus a star player who goes missing in almost every big game


----------



## Jensen (Apr 17, 2019)

And I thought Messi didn't have a right foot ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 17, 2019)

Not sure if it is fake news or not. But remember the plank who run onto the pitch and hit grealish from behind. Well ave just been sent a photo which said he was released from Prison yesterday and the Villa fans have caught up with him.  Well, lets just say his face is carved open from mouth to ear.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

What has happened to Brighton. Are they sleep walking into relegation?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 17, 2019)

Fish said:



			Statement in reference to the smoke grenade & homophobic chants at Anfield.

https://www.chelseafc.com/en/news/2...atement-on-incidents-at-anfield?cardIndex=0-1

Click to expand...

What Homophobic chants?? i was there and never heard any.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			What Homophobic chants?? i was there and never heard any.
		
Click to expand...

I believe itâ€™s the â€œrent boy â€œ chant that was the complaint


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe itâ€™s the â€œrent boy â€œ chant that was the complaint
		
Click to expand...

I never had Chelsea fans down as â€œsensitive snowflakesâ€ ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I never had Chelsea fans down as sensitive snowflakes ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I think after the Video with the Chelsea fans singing about Salah there was also going to be a â€œcounterâ€ complaint and that chant was always the perfect opportunity- it was complained about all over social media , same with the Fabinho incident


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think after the Video with the Chelsea fans singing about Salah there was also going to be a â€œcounterâ€ complaint and that chant was always the perfect opportunity- it was complained about all over social media , same with the Fabinho incident
		
Click to expand...

It certainly seems that way.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What has happened to Brighton. Are they sleep walking into relegation?
		
Click to expand...


looks like we will be joining yu in the also ran league again Homer, they have lost all confidence and are playing like a pub team .
the games remaining arent easy as arsenal liverpool and citeh have to be played,wont be any change from that lot ,only the magpies at home is looking like a posible points gain.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 17, 2019)

Just on the "rent boy" chant..... I had no idea that it had connections to gay slander, I incorrectly assumed it had no particular sex in mind and simply referred to people being available to someone willing to pay for them...... Hence the link to Chelsea since the Russian money arrived.

Every day is a school day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			looks like we will be joining yu in the also ran league again Homer, they have lost all confidence and are playing like a pub team .
the games remaining arent easy as arsenal liverpool and citeh have to be played,wont be any change from that lot ,only the magpies at home is looking like a posible points gain.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't looked into Cardiff's run in before and you do have a game in hand but they do have to play the mighty Fulham at the Cottage yet so we could do you a favour. Palace at home could be winnable but I can't see Liverpool not getting anything in Wales


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 17, 2019)

Ave an orrible your out feeling in my stomach. ðŸ˜–


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave an orrible your out feeling in my stomach. ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

That'll be the faggots. 

I can see it being cagey and nervy and you need to be vigilant but score early and I think you'll nick it 2-0 on the night


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2019)

Game of cant defend wont defend this lol


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That'll be the faggots.

I can see it being cagey and nervy and you need to be vigilant but score early and I think you'll nick it 2-0 on the night
		
Click to expand...

Spot on again lmao


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 17, 2019)

This is the life of a City fan. Missed the first 10 mins and now found a telly. Remember that feeling. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜–


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Spot on again lmao
		
Click to expand...

And of course you saw 4 goals in the first 10 minutes too


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2019)

any chance of tipping Spurs and Liverpool to qualify plse Homie


----------



## Dando (Apr 17, 2019)

Got to love VAR!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I never had Chelsea fans down as â€œsensitive snowflakesâ€ ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

But Liverpool fans certainly are when it suits.
ðŸŽ»


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2019)

Boring game .. needs a goal


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			This is the life of a City fan. Missed the first 10 mins and now found a telly. Remember that feeling. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

Arenâ€™t you a season ticket holder?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Arenâ€™t you a season ticket holder?
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118572239446773761
Seems they are using the speakers tonight ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118572239446773761
Seems they are using the speakers tonight ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Maybe trying to replicate a European night at anfield ðŸ™„


----------



## sam85 (Apr 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118572239446773761
Seems they are using the speakers tonight ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me this is a wind up ðŸ˜¬


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2019)

brings back horrible memories of a mural and piped crowd noise lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2019)

_Chris Bevan
BBC Sport at Etihad Stadium
Absolutely incredible noise at the Etihad right now. The City fans are on their feet all around the ground, roaring their side on for more goals, or whistling Spurs when they get the ball.
City are ahead in the tie for the first time but the volume did not dip for a moment even when they were behind on the night. Pep Guardiola asked for an atmosphere - he has got one._

No doubt drowning out the alleged fake crowd noise!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2019)

Quick turn on the crowd noise ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Apr 17, 2019)

Got to love VAR


----------



## Dando (Apr 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Quick turn on the crowd noise ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Have they got a recording of booing?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			Have they got a recording of booing?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Well thatâ€™s the quadruple gone

Spurs got a great chance to get to a CL final


----------



## user2010 (Apr 17, 2019)

I LOVE VAR.


HA HA HA


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2019)

as much as i dislike Spurs, fair play to them, some result over 2 legs, especially without Kane for most of it. As for VAR, its killing it for game going fans thats for sure


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2019)

Grow up and stop gloating - until you can take it as well as give it!

_Quick turn on the crowd noise 
Well thatâ€™s your quadruple gone _


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 17, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave an orrible your out feeling in my stomach. ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

Gut feeling was right .
Said before in the CL teams are not scared of City .
Great night for the reds and nice to see Gomez back.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Well thatâ€™s the quadruple gone

Spurs got a great chance to get to a CL final
		
Click to expand...

You'd like to think so. But Ajax have looked good against both Juve and Madrid. 

No Son or Kane either. Certainly looking good for the winners of the other semi


----------



## Captainron (Apr 17, 2019)

VAR does itâ€™s job


----------



## user2010 (Apr 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



Grow up and stop gloating - until you can take it as well as give it!

_Quick turn on the crowd noise 
Well thatâ€™s your quadruple gone _

Click to expand...



OOOH somebody's tired


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Grow up and stop gloating - until you can take it as well as give it!

_Quick turn on the crowd noise 
Well thatâ€™s your quadruple gone _

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## hairball_89 (Apr 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			... As for VAR, its killing it for game going fans thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about that. 3 major decisions in the games tonight. All correct.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2019)

hairball_89 said:



			Not sure about that. 3 major decisions in the games tonight. All correct.
		
Click to expand...

im not talking about right decisions its about not being able to celebrate when your side scores as you dont know whether its actually a goal or not


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 17, 2019)

Another European cup semi under the German CheerleaderðŸ‘ŒðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			as much as i dislike Spurs, fair play to them, some result over 2 legs, especially without Kane for most of it. As for VAR, its killing it for game going fans thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

It was very strange with the high of the goal going on and then the complete turnaround and the crowd just stunned - the fans not really know whatâ€™s going on half the time. They at least seem to do it better in the CL than the efforts we have seen in the FA Cup


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 17, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Grow up and stop gloating - until you can take it as well as give it!

_Quick turn on the crowd noise 
Well thatâ€™s your quadruple gone _

Click to expand...

Obviously itâ€™s different then ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			Have they got a recording of booing?
		
Click to expand...

They need to ring Everton, they love a good boooooooðŸ˜‰


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			im not talking about right decisions its about not being able to celebrate when your side scores as you dont know whether its actually a goal or not
		
Click to expand...

But it stops all the ref bashing and complaining how hard done by they are.
Good to see VAR stopping the controversy


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			im not talking about right decisions its about not being able to celebrate when your side scores as you dont know whether its actually a goal or not
		
Click to expand...

A valid point, for the match going fan itâ€™s awful I imagine 

Correct result tho 

Congrats to spurs

Spurs v Barca in the final

I got a sneaky feeling about the spuds


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			But it stops all the ref bashing and complaining how hard done by they are.
Good to see VAR stopping the controversy
		
Click to expand...

The problem is it still isnt, most times people still want to argue the decision. I think a poll had it at 70/30 whether the spurs goal shouldve been disallowed for handball

I tend to agree for fans watching at home its better because more decisions will be correct, but for me at least, it would be another nail in the coffin of going to games (if the balance hadnt already tipped too far already!) The danger is in 5 to 10 years time games are played in stadiums with zero atmosphere and maybe half full stadiums


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Another European cup semi under the German CheerleaderðŸ‘ŒðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Do you get a trophy for that? 


Sorry Stu couldn't resist that one, what with all the stick Arsenal fans get for their top 4 trophy.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 17, 2019)

Well i hope the neutrals liked that one. Oddly enough when we went out v Monaco and Real Madrid the City fans were gutted we went out with a whimper. Canâ€™t say that tonight. Thought it was an excellent game.
Re VAR. Thought it was at its best tonight. None of the decisions went Citys way, but they were the correct decisions. Hopefully the fans and papers tomorrow will talking about a classic game and not VAR. Thought the ref had an excellent game.
Well done spuds. ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			The problem is it still isnt, most times people still want to argue the decision. I think a poll had it at 70/30 whether the spurs goal shouldve been disallowed for handball

I tend to agree for fans watching at home its better because more decisions will be correct, but for me at least, it would be another nail in the coffin of going to games (if the balance hadnt already tipped too far already!) The danger is in 5 to 10 years time games are played in *stadiums with zero atmosphere and maybe half full stadiums*

Click to expand...

A few clubs like that already ðŸ˜‰ maybe more will need to get some speakers ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜‰

The general gist of your post is spot on - the whole jubilation will be put on hold until the goal is â€œcheckedâ€ and it just doesnâ€™t work imo


----------



## Piece (Apr 17, 2019)

Tidy game that.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 17, 2019)

Unbelievable! What an absolutely mental game! I love Llorente! I love VAR! I love football! I'm off for a lie down!


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Arenâ€™t you a season ticket holder?
		
Click to expand...

Dont set me off. Am close to a rant. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 17, 2019)

That VAR decision was the greatest sporting come back since tiger won at the weekend ðŸ˜‚ they were down and out. No-one gave them a chance


----------



## Jensen (Apr 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			as much as i dislike Spurs, fair play to them, some result over 2 legs, especially without Kane for most of it. As for VAR, its killing it for game going fans thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

That takes some saying from a Gooner. I admire your honesty fella ðŸ‘


----------



## GaryK (Apr 17, 2019)

What a completely mental game that was!
I'm an emotional wreak right now.
We did the unthinkable by getting out of the group stage, can we do another unthinkable by winning the CL?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2019)

GaryK said:



			What a completely mental game that was!
I'm an emotional wreak right now.
We did the unthinkable by getting out of the group stage, *can we do another unthinkable by winning the CL?*

Click to expand...

Yes, with a little bit of luck but it will be tough.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 18, 2019)

Incredible game last night. Thought City had nabbed it at the end, but VAR added just that little bit of extra drama. What a game of football!


----------



## jp5 (Apr 18, 2019)

Cracking game, makes peps decision to play for 0-0 in the first leg stranger when you see what city are capable of.

As for VAR, you can have (more) correct decisions or a better atmosphere. Take your pick. If there werenâ€™t so many people moaning about human error of referees in an impossible job then it wouldnâ€™t have come to needing VAR in the first place.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 18, 2019)

Anyone but Barca for me in ECL, 5 years of consecutive Spanish wins we need a new country winning. I think Liverpool can handle Barca ok over 2 legs as long as they're fit enough to play the high press game Klopp loves, got to think Tottenham can get past Ajax even if Real and Juve couldn't.

Imagine Tottenham winning the European Cup when Arsenal haven't.

Fancy Spurs to get skelped 3-0 at City this weekend, not that they'll care.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 18, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Anyone but Barca for me in ECL, 5 years of consecutive Spanish wins we need a new country winning. I think Liverpool can handle Barca ok over 2 legs as long as they're fit enough to play the high press game Klopp loves, got to think Tottenham can get past Ajax even if Real and Juve couldn't.

Imagine Tottenham winning the European Cup when Arsenal haven't.

Fancy Spurs to get skelped 3-0 at City this weekend, *not that they'll care*.
		
Click to expand...

I think they will, Top 4 isnt Guaranteed  just yet.


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2019)

Heres a novel post, I think Dick has picked the best possible side for tonights game, lets hope we get the job done, the earlier we can get one the better


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2019)

What are they wearing?

Not the best 11, as I would have Leno over Cech.


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			What are they wearing?

Not the best 11, as I would have Leno over Cech.
		
Click to expand...

haha didnt even look at the keeper, forgot hes playing Cech in this comp


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Tidy from Cech. Poor from Auba. Too long on the ball.


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2019)

get in Laca, top hit


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 18, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I think they will, Top 4 isnt Guaranteed  just yet.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, would be quite happy to lose to City on Saturday. We'll still get enough points in the other games, Utd Chelsea and Arsenal will all drop points as well.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Solid performance, job done.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2019)

I see City players are gonna cover the costs of all the buses needed for their fans to get to Wembley for the cup final. A thank you for all their efforts of getting to games through the season. 

Next year maybe they can have a word with Uber and get them to the midweek cup games too....


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 19, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I see City players are gonna cover the costs of all the buses needed for their fans to get to Wembley for the cup final. A thank you for all their efforts of getting to games through the season.

Next year maybe they can have a word with Uber and get them to the midweek cup games too....
		
Click to expand...

Not that big a deal. Do you know how much it costs for a mini bus. ðŸ˜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119208030212644864
Never changes ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47987277

Interesting.


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47987277

Interesting.
		
Click to expand...

It makes total sense to me if a nation wants it's clubs to do well on the European stage.
It's also easier to do with an 18 team division as opposed to the 20 that we have in ours.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47987277

Interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst lots of league have done it before and I think the PL should try to do it too. Ajax were due to play Sunday. Not sure the CL teams play Sunday/Tuesday too often. 

Also, Iâ€™d imagine most rivals for the top four would rather their opponents werenâ€™t given an extra break so that they could take advantage in the league, if all games werenâ€™t suspended which is more of a rarity.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47987277

Interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine the reaction if the Prem League cancelled a weekends fixture list for Liverpool and Spurs ! ðŸ˜²


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			It makes total sense to me if a nation wants it's clubs to do well on the European stage.
*It's also easier to do with an 18 team division as opposed to the 20 that we have in ours.*

Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Really?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.
Our clubs have 38 league games, theirs have 34.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yes.
Our clubs have 38 league games, theirs have 34.
		
Click to expand...

At this stage of the season the majority of prem teams have 4 games left, as do the dutch. So can't see how that matters tbh


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yes.
Our clubs have 38 league games, theirs have 34.
		
Click to expand...

They also have a mid season break for 4 weeks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2019)

I read that the Dutch league is only 12th ranked at the moment and so their co-efficient is really low and so it makes sense for them to do what they can to give Ajax every chance to win. No idea how much that will make a difference to their rankings but bear in mind Ajax played three qualifiers to even get in the group stages and their league winners only made final qualifying and didn't go straight into the main draw.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119208030212644864
Never changes ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Asset or liability? Asset I believe but as a manager you just dont need the hassle, Conte knew it. 

Cantona, Pepe and others are/were similar hotheads and have gone down as greats, expect Costa will too.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice to see yet another young English player getting mins and scoring in the league 

We are in danger of being a decent side!

Itâ€™s only GK where we have looked ropey this season the rest we have some exciting prospects (and Pickford isnâ€™t completely awful heâ€™s just not David seaman quality)


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 20, 2019)

Think City need a 2nd goal
Liverpool a much easier game tomorrow so City need to keep the pressure on.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 20, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Think City need a 2nd goal
Liverpool a much easier game tomorrow so City need to keep the pressure on.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that it will be that easy for Liverpool tbh. Every game is piling on more and more pressure.

I for one would not be shocked if Cardiff got something.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 20, 2019)

FFS the game is dead if that was a foul on Sterling by Sanchez.

What you canâ€™t even go shoulder to shoulder now?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 20, 2019)

How has Son not got a mention for PFA player of the year? 

Hazard has again had half a good season and gets there.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How has Son not got a mention for PFA player of the year?

Hazard has again had half a good season and gets there.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed
Wonder why the one season wonder didnâ€™t get in,quite funny since some call him the Egyptian Messi
Messi would get in.

Iâ€™d also be surprised if any Utd player got in the top 50


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How has Son not got a mention for PFA player of the year?

Hazard has again had half a good season and gets there.
		
Click to expand...

Son should be there instead off Hazard who started well but then went missing other than that itâ€™s prob the right 6. Mane and VVD have been superb for us all season , shame Robbo not in the mix but I expect he will be in the Team of the Year 

This would be my TOTY

Alisson

TAA
VVD
Laporte
Robertson 

Fabinho
Silva
Erikson

Mane
Aguero
Sterling


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Son should be there instead off Hazard who started well but then went missing other than that itâ€™s prob the right 6. Mane and VVD have been superb for us all season , shame Robbo not in the mix but I expect he will be in the Team of the Year 

This would be my TOTY

Alisson

TAA
VVD
Laporte
Robertson 

Fabinho
Silva
Erikson

Mane
Aguero
Sterling
		
Click to expand...

couldnt squeeze any more Liverpool players in?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 20, 2019)

Bit deflated. Goal wrongly ruled offside at 2-1 game over 3-1 but instead 2-2

On reflection though the foxes deserve a point


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			couldnt squeeze any more Liverpool players in?
		
Click to expand...

Are there any that I should have picked instead of the players picked ? 

Surely when a team has lost once all season going for the title then you are going to see a good number of their players in a team of the year - the one I was unsure about was the keeper between Alisson and Ederson


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are there any that I should have picked instead of the players picked ? 

Surely when a team has lost once all season going for the title then you are going to see a good number of their players in a team of the year - the one I was unsure about was the keeper between Alisson and Ederson
		
Click to expand...

Of course, you and City have been by far the 2 best teams. But had 10 of the best 11 players? not for me

Keeper could be one from several, none been standout for me, not convinced Id have Trent Alexander Arnold in and I certainly wouldnt have Fabinho in there of your side


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are there any that I should have picked instead of the players picked ?

Surely when a team has lost once all season going for the title then you are going to see a good number of their players in a team of the year - the one I was unsure about was the keeper between Alisson and Ederson
		
Click to expand...

Fabinho imo has been good since Xmas. But not all year. Also played cb a few times. For me Fernandinho is still the best dm in the league. 

Agree keepers are a coin toss, think Alisson still has a mistake in him. But been good generally.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			Of course, you and City have been by far the 2 best teams. But had 10 of the best 11 players? not for me

Keeper could be one from several, none been standout for me, not convinced Id have Trent Alexander Arnold in and I certainly wouldnt have Fabinho in there of your side
		
Click to expand...

Leno? 
I wouldn't have him in. Not seen him much tbh but against us he was shocking. Maybe next season, but imo his errors seem more down to lack of ability as opposed to mental mistakes. 

You'll notice I'm talking about the season so far and not the game currently on..... ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Leno? 
I wouldn't have him in. Not seen him much tbh but against us he was shocking. Maybe next season, but imo his errors seem more down to lack of ability as opposed to mental mistakes. 

You'll notice I'm talking about the season so far and not the game currently on..... ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

No dont think any of the Arsenal team would get in the XI , closest would be Aubameyang who probably would if he'd played a bit more since xmas.

Leno has improved slowly as the year has gone on from a very poor start, hopefully will improve further next year but not in the best handful for me this year. Despite not his best year I expect DDG been the best or close to it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			Of course, you and City have been by far the 2 best teams. But had 10 of the best 11 players? not for me

Keeper could be one from several, none been standout for me, not convinced Id have Trent Alexander Arnold in and I certainly wouldnt have Fabinho in there of your side
		
Click to expand...

Who would you have instead of the two keepers - normally DDG is a shoe but had a season that appears to be well below his standards , and which right back instead of TAA - I really struggled to think of one beyond him and maybe Digne who is good going forward.

Fabinho for me was choice between him and Fernandinho- Fernandinho was superb until Xmas and Fabinho superb since then and been key for us in a lot of games.

Kante would be another but played a more advance role - Moutinho was another I thought off. But yeah when two teams are that far ahead itâ€™s hard to see beyond those - Son was just unlucky that their were two other wide players who have had brilliant seasons


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2019)

Fernandinho over Fabinho by quite a distance for me, the obvious answer is Kante but Sarri refuses to play him there as you say

Right backs I think Doherty has been excellent for Wolves (and if looking at a right back not a wing back then Wan Bissaka at Palace been superb)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2019)

fundy said:



			Fernandinho over Fabinho by quite a distance for me, the obvious answer is Kante but Sarri refuses to play him there as you say

Right backs I think Doherty has been excellent for Wolves (and if looking at a right back not a wing back then Wan Bissaka at Palace been superb)
		
Click to expand...

Doherty has been superb for Wolves and if looking for a wing back would be a superb choice - havenâ€™t seen much of Wan Bissaka beyond the games against us and had a terrible time the first game including being sent off but certainly a lot of noise about him 

When it comes to Fabinho and Fernandinho- they have both been key to their team this season , against us it was more about his fouling but can certainly see why people would pick Fernandinho 

I was also thinking of a Team from outside Liverpool City 

DDG

Wan Bissaka
Rudiger
Boly
Chillwell

Dacoure
Moutinho
Erikson

Son
Aubameyang
JimÃ©nez


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2019)

Typical (could almost be a random irritation) that we suddenly find the belief and ability to play properly and win games. Two on the bounce and as a fan you can't help feeling the players must have been "dialling it in" under Ranieri (and to a degree Jokanovic) and now potential moves to PL clubs are on the horizon they want to look good and be seen as a viable option. Already resigned to losing a large chunk of the side (Sessignon, Mitrovic, Chambers, Seri etc) and for Parker to get the role. I think he's the potential to be a quality young manager but think it takes a particular type of manager to get a side out of that league and not sure he has that knowledge (yet)


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 20, 2019)

Well that was proper squeaky bum time. Where to start, looked a proper nose to nose game. Missed a fair bit of it coz we ended up standing towards the back of the ground in the disabled area. It was roasting, I cannot remember being so hot at a game. Said this before about Son, he is quality. To be honest I think he has a lot more about his overall game than Kane. It's a massive banana skin we narrowly avoided. Looked to be a few iffy decisions which will be nice to see on MOTD.
Think Son should be amongst nominations this year.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 20, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit deflated. Goal wrongly ruled offside at 2-1 game over 3-1 but instead 2-2

On reflection though the foxes deserve a point
		
Click to expand...

I was at that game too and pretty much in line with the offside.... I thought he was on, father in law thought he was off.... Not much of a complaint so assumed they'd got the decision right.

As a neutral watching the game I thought west ham played well and all the good and bad stuff was all through Antonio, just everything was too slow and ponderous.  I've seen the match stats since I've got home and they don't reflect the game I saw.

I thought west ham were good for all 3 points, will be an interesting summer of transfers in and out.


----------



## sam85 (Apr 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doherty has been superb for Wolves and if looking for a wing back would be a superb choice - havenâ€™t seen much of Wan Bissaka beyond the games against us and had a terrible time the first game including being sent off but certainly a lot of noise about him

When it comes to Fabinho and Fernandinho- they have both been key to their team this season , against us it was more about his fouling but can certainly see why people would pick Fernandinho

I was also thinking of a Team from outside Liverpool City

DDG

Wan Bissaka
Rudiger
Boly
Chillwell

Dacoure
Moutinho
Erikson

Son
Aubameyang
JimÃ©nez
		
Click to expand...

22 players and hazard still didn't make it ðŸ¤”
He may of not had his best season but he'd still make any team of the year for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 21, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I was at that game too and pretty much in line with the offside.... I thought he was on, father in law thought he was off.... Not much of a complaint so assumed they'd got the decision right.

As a neutral watching the game I thought west ham played well and all the good and bad stuff was all through Antonio, just everything was too slow and ponderous.  I've seen the match stats since I've got home and they don't reflect the game I saw.

I thought west ham were good for all 3 points, will be an interesting summer of transfers in and out.
		
Click to expand...






Looking down the line of the turf he is on but it must be a hard call for the officials as he is going forward and the defender is stepping up. Itâ€™s not like a 2 yarder itâ€™s a few inches

Great game to watch

Antonio was everywhere. Lots of fouls on him not given. Kept his cool when maguire went a bit crazy on him at the end.. Loved his celebration


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

How was Ward Prowse not sent off against Newcastle? That was an assault, dangerous play.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How was Ward Prowse not sent off against Newcastle? That was an assault, dangerous play.
		
Click to expand...

I feared the worst, but as bad as it looked. It simply comes under tactical foul.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 21, 2019)

After Brighton's "performance" yesterday I'm getting closer to wanting Cardiff to stop up, and I can't be wanting a Warnock side to do well. Complete anti football.

Also, we never committed a foul all game, that can't have happened before?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 21, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			After Brighton's "performance" yesterday I'm getting closer to wanting Cardiff to stop up, and I can't be wanting a Warnock side to do well. Complete anti football.

Also, we never committed a foul all game, that can't have happened before?
		
Click to expand...

Cardiff have to go down. Then they must be refused entry to the premier league again until they stop praying for sala and start paying for sala


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I feared the worst, but as bad as it looked. It simply comes under tactical foul.
		
Click to expand...

My issue was the brutality of the take out. It wasn't just a block it was a full on body check. I wouldn't have sent him off for preventing a goal scoring opportunity, I would have sent him off for the wrestling check.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Cardiff have to go down. Then they must be refused entry to the premier league again until they stop praying for sala and start paying for sala
		
Click to expand...

Good point, get them gone.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My issue was the brutality of the take out. It wasn't just a block it was a full on body check. I wouldn't have sent him off for preventing a goal scoring opportunity, I would have sent him off for the wrestling check.
		
Click to expand...

I think it looks worse beciase of the speed. For me itâ€™s a block, the fact it was done quickly doesnâ€™t make it any worse. 

Itâ€™s calculated, but he was turned inside out and had one option.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 21, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			After Brighton's "performance" yesterday I'm getting closer to wanting Cardiff to stop up, and I can't be wanting a Warnock side to do well. Complete anti football.

Also, we never committed a foul all game, that can't have happened before?
		
Click to expand...

I had the misfortune to witness Brighton in action earlier this year. It made my eyes bleed. They systematically set out to make sure nothing happened at any point in the game from the first minute to the last. I suspect that those praising Chris Houghton have never watched 90 minutes of his team performing. I seem to remember that Norwich supporters, who maybe have more refined sensibilities than Brighton's lot, campaigned for him to leave a few years ago. I can see why.


----------



## Jordanti9 (Apr 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			Of course, you and City have been by far the 2 best teams. But had 10 of the best 11 players? not for me

Keeper could be one from several, none been standout for me, not convinced Id have Trent Alexander Arnold in and I certainly wouldnt have Fabinho in there of your side
		
Click to expand...

I think the issue we have in the UK is we put too much emphasis on the team did if you took out TAA and put in wan-bissaka of Liverpool's teams you would give the position to Wan-Bissaka in team of the year same for chilwell/digne for Robertson.

I'd put Wan-Bissaka in at right back. Chilwell or digne at left back.

I'd take out agureo and put in hazard. I think people have forgot how good he has been this season because 1. Chelsea have been poor 2. We expect it of him.

NBA Is a good example of how we should build a team of the year. It's very rare you will see the majority of their 1st 2nd 3rd team of the year dominated by the 1st and second best teams. Because winning is the standard of how good a team is. Not a player.


Side note also why I think VVD should be player of the year. Not only has he been standout he has made the Liverpool defence look better than it probably is. He has elevated them all. But if you took them out I think you would see how average their defence is.

Same for Ronaldo at Madrid they kept winning so kept assuming it's fine soon as he left. You saw the issues they had going forward.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I feared the worst, but as bad as it looked. It simply comes under tactical foul.
		
Click to expand...

I prefer unprofessional foul!
It was a goal scoring op and he took him out.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Watching it this morning and that should have been a red for Ward Prowse - it was close to a clear goal scoring opportunity but that was also very clinical and deliberate as well as potentially dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

I agree ,very similar to the foul that took Origi out on Wednesday he ended up hurt and had to go off.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 21, 2019)

My TOTS would probably be:

Ederson

TAA
Van Dijk
Laporte
Robertson

Pogba
Eriksen
B Silva

Sterling
Aguero
Mane

Alisson
Wan Bissaka
Digne
Fraser
Son
Salah
Hazard

Tough to leave Gylfi off the subs bench but had to pick Fraser, he's had a superb season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			My TOTS would probably be:

Ederson

TAA
Van Dijk
Laporte
Robertson

*Pogba*
Eriksen
B Silva

Sterling
Aguero
Mane

Alisson
Wan Bissaka
Digne
Fraser
Son
Salah
Hazard

Tough to leave Gylfi off the subs bench but had to pick Fraser, he's had a superb season.
		
Click to expand...

Pogba ðŸ˜² seriously ? Based on a handful of games when OGS took over ?! And alongside two attacking mids so he is the sitting DM ?!? 
Surely a mistake 

Im not sure if even Utd fans would put him ?!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 21, 2019)

It's a hypothetical TOTS, the team isn't going to play a match, so there's no need to pick a balanced midfield or make tactical choices. I just picked who I viewed to be the best players in each area.

As for Pogba. 13 goals, 9 assists in 30 PL appearances is a hell of a return for a central midfielder that was stifled creatively for half the season. I rate him incredibly highly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			It's a hypothetical TOTS, the team isn't going to play a match, so there's no need to pick a balanced midfield or make tactical choices. I just picked who I viewed to be the best players in each area.

As for Pogba. 13 goals, 9 assists in 30 PL appearances is a hell of a return for a central midfielder that was stifled creatively for half the season. I rate him incredibly highly.
		
Click to expand...

Arenâ€™t 9 or 10 of those goals from the penalty spot ? And assists - always a very hard stat to use but would you really see him have a better season as say Fernandinho for example ? Even players like Winks , Neves , Moutinho have had more impact across the whole season - Pogba was nowhere for the season until OGS - had a good little spell but then goes missing again and I also rate him very highly in a midfield where he can be left to roam- but in a team of the year this season ?! Is it best in terms of ability or who has played the best ?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Arenâ€™t 9 or 10 of those goals from the penalty spot ? And assists - always a very hard stat to use but would you really see him have a better season as say Fernandinho for example ? Even players like Winks , Neves , Moutinho have had more impact across the whole season - Pogba was nowhere for the season until OGS - had a good little spell but then goes missing again and I also rate him very highly in a midfield where he can be left to roam- but in a team of the year this season ?! Is it best in terms of ability or who has played the best ?
		
Click to expand...

I think what you point out here is the exact issue of all TOS that get created they're purely subjective and the stats can be viewed as to how the creator of the team interprets it and how highly we rate players from our own point of view. 

I wouldnt have Pogba anywhere near my choice of TOS or in any team as I don't like him but then that's my bias as well I guess.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I prefer unprofessional foul!
It was a goal scoring op and he took him out.
		
Click to expand...

It was that good or bad whichever side your on. It would of been one of Fernandinoâ€™s top three. ðŸ¤”


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

pendodave said:



			I had the misfortune to witness Brighton in action earlier this year. It made my eyes bleed. They systematically set out to make sure nothing happened at any point in the game from the first minute to the last. I suspect that those praising Chris Houghton have never watched 90 minutes of his team performing. I seem to remember that Norwich supporters, who maybe have more refined sensibilities than Brighton's lot, campaigned for him to leave a few years ago. I can see why.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen much of Brighton so I can't fully comment on Hughton. However, the comment you make is one I agree with. Pundits look at results and think fans should be grateful. Fans see their team week in week out and want more than pure survival. It's the argument rolled out to justify Allardyce, Pullis and other killers of joy. Houghton to the outsider has done a good job in terms of promotion and survival. Whether it is a good job as entertainment is an entirely different matter.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I haven't seen much of Brighton so I can't fully comment on Hughton. However, the comment you make is one I agree with. Pundits look at results and think fans should be grateful. Fans see their team week in week out and want more than pure survival. It's the argument rolled out to justify Allardyce, Pullis and other killers of joy. Houghton to the outsider has done a good job in terms of promotion and survival. Whether it is a good job as entertainment is an entirely different matter.
		
Click to expand...

Pulis... the current Middlesbrough team wouldn't get relegated irrespective of Pulis being there, there's too much skill in the team for that. But as for promotion... the goalscorers in that team aren't the best, and playing a system that doesn't give them much of a chance sees even fewer goals. Its football to hang yourself by - its so negative it makes a dose of the flu sound exciting.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 21, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I haven't seen much of Brighton so I can't fully comment on Hughton. However, the comment you make is one I agree with. Pundits look at results and think fans should be grateful. Fans see their team week in week out and want more than pure survival. It's the argument rolled out to justify Allardyce, Pullis and other killers of joy. Houghton to the outsider has done a good job in terms of promotion and survival. Whether it is a good job as entertainment is an entirely different matter.
		
Click to expand...

This 100%ðŸ‘ 

When Allardyce was at West Ham it was absolute dirge, the worst football I had seen in 40 years. And when he left idiots like Richard Keys were going on like he was guardiola! â€œBe careful what you wish forâ€ â€œ who do you think you are?â€ Etc. I would honestly rather be relegated than have him or any manager like him at my club.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

F and D, we had the same when he was at Everton. It doesn't matter what points Silva has this year compared to last, it is night and day. Pundits backing their mates, I really don't like that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

Does the open top bus come out if one of your players gets the Player of the year award?ðŸ¤”


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2019)

Very poor from De Gea there, Everton doing us a huge favour so far. ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Well if UTD play like that in the Derby the title is all but Citys - Everton outclassing them all over the pitch. Canâ€™t believe how poor they look - need a big turn around to get back into it or itâ€™s Europa Lge football next season

Still canâ€™t believe they didnâ€™t wait until the end of season before appointing a perm manager - seems daft to give it to OGS based so quickly


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

Ole out? ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜¬


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Ole out? ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Nah , will have to wait until at least Xmas. He needs money and to make his own mark on the team first.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2019)

Manchester City boss Pep Guardiola says Premier League title rivals Liverpool are "one of the best teams I have seen in my lifeâ€

Yeah maybe one of the best that havenâ€™t won anything, Iâ€™ll go along with that.


----------



## brendy (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh dear oh dear, Ole out indeed!
De Gea 100 million? anyone gullible enough to pay that, bite their arm off.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Nah , will have to wait until at least Xmas. He needs money and to make his own mark on the team first.
		
Click to expand...

The worrying thing (for them) is that when they were on the good run nothing was made. Of the need for new players, now all of a sudden itâ€™s a defence of the poor run. I mean I agree they need fresh blood, but maybe the notion that it was just new manager syndrome has some weight. 



sawtooth said:



			Manchester City boss Pep Guardiola says Premier League title rivals Liverpool are "one of the best teams I have seen in my lifeâ€

Yeah maybe one of the best that havenâ€™t won anything, Iâ€™ll go along with that.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf Iâ€™ve seen teams play worse football and win things. 
â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”

In regards the discussion earlier about keepers. Had a little look. DDG has faced the 3rd highest amount of shots in the league. His save ration is actually still as good as anyone elseâ€™s.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 21, 2019)

I see United are practicing their rolling over routine ahead of Wednesday


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			I think Ole has just been lucky, I donâ€™t think any of the results are down specifically to him as a trainer/manager/tactician, heâ€™s simply took the shackles off and they reacted, and just like a dying fish, which bursts into energy for a while then suddenly dies, I think that will happen to Utd, fizz & burn 

Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Ooh, I'm not sure about that, I certainly hope you're wrong.
Where do you think United will finish this season?
I'm thinking 3rd ................. or is that hoping, no, it's definitely thinking!
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Will depend on how they do against Wolves (twice), then Watford, those next 3 matches to see their reaction to the first loss will be an acid test for, especially if they go out of the cup!

Things can be great when on a roll, I donâ€™t think weâ€™ve seen him actually manage anything yet, where he needs to adapt or change tactics mid-game, yes youâ€™re capable of 3rd, other results above will dictate that though, 4th is a better prediction but I think youâ€™ll just fall short in 5th as other react to their recent shortcomings.

How we progress in Europe can be pivotal if we believe we can win it, that might allow us [wrongly] to ease up on the league and go all out for the cup.
		
Click to expand...

I called it pretty much spot imo, his appointment was far too early, his early successes were simply a player/s reaction, now actual management and tactical nous is required, heâ€™s not the manager for United, 5th spot at best.


----------



## Dando (Apr 21, 2019)

Is lukaku just a more expensive Emile Heskey?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The worrying thing (for them) is that when they were on the good run nothing was made. Of the need for new players, now all of a sudden itâ€™s a defence of the poor run. I mean I agree they need fresh blood, but maybe the notion that it was just new manager syndrome has some weight.
		
Click to expand...

players like Pogba and Rashford and Lukaku should be grabbing this game and taking it to Everton - as per normal Pogba just goes missing , he is being bossed in the middle of the park and just canâ€™t battle and dig in when his team need him. Lukaku just seems one dimensional and feel sorry for Rashford , feeding of scraps and wouldnâ€™t blame him if he wants to go to Barce 

They could get massively embarrassed at their home ground on Wednesday- itâ€™s hard where to start first with the rebuilding job because all areas could do with a refresh. 




			Tbf Iâ€™ve seen teams play worse football and win things.
â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”

In regards the discussion earlier about keepers. Had a little look. DDG has faced the 3rd highest amount of shots in the league. His save ration is actually still as good as anyone elseâ€™s.
		
Click to expand...

Can see us getting 97 points which would have been enough to win the title in every year bar last year ðŸ˜¢

And DDG just looks beaten - 4/5 years of constantly saving them and I suspect he has had enough. Could see him finally leaving


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			I called it pretty much spot imo, his appointment was far too early, his early successes were simply a player/s reaction, now actual management and tactical nous is required, heâ€™s not the manager for United, 5th spot at best.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst writing that Everton scored twiceðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

I know their heads are now down, but I canâ€™t see one player on the pitch for Utd who looks capable of fitting into city or Liverpool. Iâ€™m a big fan of Pogbas but even he seems to need a touch before doing anything. No one touch football at all.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf Iâ€™ve seen teams play worse football and win things.
â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€™
		
Click to expand...

Of course but the objective of a team is to win things.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I know their heads are now down, but I canâ€™t see one player on the pitch for Utd who looks capable of fitting into city or Liverpool. Iâ€™m a big fan of Pogbas but even he seems to need a touch before doing anything. No one touch football at all.
		
Click to expand...

Rashford is one who would go into both squads and would fit in , rate Martial as well but gone right off the boil , DDG obviously on a par with the keepers  but the midfield and backline must be the worst in the top 6


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			players like Pogba and Rashford and Lukaku should be grabbing this game and taking it to Everton - as per normal Pogba just goes missing , he is being bossed in the middle of the park and just canâ€™t battle and dig in when his team need him. Lukaku just seems one dimensional and feel sorry for Rashford , feeding of scraps and wouldnâ€™t blame him if he wants to go to Barce

They could get massively embarrassed at their home ground on Wednesday- itâ€™s hard where to start first with the rebuilding job because all areas could do with a refresh.



Can see us getting 97 points which would have been enough to win the title in every year bar last year ðŸ˜¢

And DDG just looks beaten - 4/5 years of constantly saving them and I suspect he has had enough. Could see him finally leaving
		
Click to expand...

I think philosophy first. Their style just isnâ€™t what the best in Europe are playing atm. I think pogba is a flair player, when results go bad theyâ€™re often the first to vanish. Silva wasnâ€™t the same player mid season without Fernandinho running midfields for city. 

Also interesting how poor they look after Ole has had a mini rant midweek. Heads just totally shot since Mourinho and his constant complaints?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Of course but the objective of a team is to win things.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but Pep simply said they were one of the best. Not most successful. 

Iâ€™d certainly rather face a few of the precious title winning teams than this current Liverpool one.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rashford is one who would go into both squads and would fit in , rate Martial as well but gone right off the boil , DDG obviously on a par with the keepers  but the midfield and backline must be the worst in the top 6
		
Click to expand...

I really want to like Rashford, Iâ€™m not sure why I donâ€™t so much tbh. He has imo vanished at times too this season. I think him and Martial certainly look like theyâ€™d be suited to a city/Liverpool approach.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm surprised man utd didn't play with pogba or Lukaku today, they could have made a big difference.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

Credit to Everton too, theyâ€™ve controlled from start to finish. Over an hour before Utd got a shot on target.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I really want to like Rashford, Iâ€™m not sure why I donâ€™t so much tbh. He has imo vanished at times too this season. I think him and Martial certainly look like theyâ€™d be suited to a city/Liverpool approach.
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean about Rashford - so talented but just doesnâ€™t dig in or fight right to the end but I think both of them are starved of any quality service from the people behind them , no quality from out wide and just no one creating for them from the midfield. I donâ€™t think I have see a worse performance from UTD in a long time. Also got to give credit to Everton - outclassed them


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree, but Pep simply said they were one of the best. Not most successful.

Iâ€™d certainly rather face a few of the precious title winning teams than this current Liverpool one.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all relative though isnâ€™t it. You canâ€™t compare and judge champions in the past with Liverpool or anyone else this season.

A team that had won the league with 80 points could hypothetically walk all over this City or Liverpool team despite them both having 90+ points each.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I see United are practicing their rolling over routine ahead of Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully ðŸ˜


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Today Mathew, I want to fly like an Eagle ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Itâ€™s all relative though isnâ€™t it. You canâ€™t compare and judge champions in the past with Liverpool or anyone else this season.

A team that had won the league with 80 points could hypothetically walk all over this City or Liverpool team despite them both having 90+ points each.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can compare teams. Itâ€™s done all the time. Iâ€™m not basing my opinion of how good Liverpool are purely on a projected score total. It hadnâ€™t even entered my mind. Iâ€™m basing it on watching them play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Itâ€™s all relative though isnâ€™t it. You canâ€™t compare and judge champions in the past with Liverpool or anyone else this season.

A team that had won the league with 80 points could hypothetically walk all over this City or Liverpool team despite them both having 90+ points each.
		
Click to expand...

Pep wonâ€™t be judging based on trophies or points scored - he will be judging imo based on how the teams play on the pitch , itâ€™s just collating the way a team plays and for me this current Liverpool team is playing better than any Liverpool team I have seen since about 88 - that wonâ€™t change if we donâ€™t get over the line. And for me the team is only going to get better over the next couple of years

Neville not a happy bunny with the Man Utd team - mainly about their work rate and he is spot on.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pep wonâ€™t be judging based on trophies or points scored - he will be judging imo based on how the teams play on the pitch , itâ€™s just collating the way a team plays and for me this current Liverpool team is playing better than any Liverpool team I have seen since about 88 - that wonâ€™t change if we donâ€™t get over the line. And for me the team is only going to get better over the next couple of years

Neville not a happy bunny with the Man Utd team - mainly about their work rate and he is spot on.
		
Click to expand...

Pogba is the laziest yet most talented footballer in the league


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Neville saying it as it is, lazy non committed players not putting in a shift, falling below the expected â€˜work ethicsâ€™, is he right, is it a case of that it doesnâ€™t matter what manager is at the helm, the players at Utd currently donâ€™t have or donâ€™t show any desire! They all come across as spoilt brats imo, there needs to be huge clear out or a couple of lambs to the slaughter, but whoâ€™s the captain, whoâ€™s the leader?


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Pogba is the laziest yet most talented footballer in the league
		
Click to expand...

Plays when he wants, thinks heâ€™s bigger than the club, or any club, is Pogba a negative influence, and if not, who is?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			Plays when he wants, thinks heâ€™s bigger than the club, or any club, is Pogba a negative influence, and if not, who is?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he definitely is.
Him & Sanchez probably on Â£500k people between them ðŸ˜±


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes he definitely is.
Him & Sanchez probably on Â£500k people between them ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

So do some players on that money lose the desire to win as their personal wealth has substituted that professional attitude thatâ€™s expected and they simply clock-in not being that worried or loyal as they know they can almost go anywhere else.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pep wonâ€™t be judging based on trophies or points scored - he will be judging imo based on how the teams play on the pitch , itâ€™s just collating the way a team plays and for me this current Liverpool team is playing better than any Liverpool team I have seen since about 88 - that wonâ€™t change if we donâ€™t get over the line. And for me the team is only going to get better over the next couple of years

Neville not a happy bunny with the Man Utd team - mainly about their work rate and he is spot on.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about that, Pep will be judged on trophies and the players share the same goal. You think heâ€™ll be happy if they play nice football and not win anything? No chance.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			So do some players on that money lose the desire to win as their personal wealth has substituted that professional attitude thatâ€™s expected and they simply clock-in not being that worried or loyal as they know they can almost go anywhere else.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe,but itâ€™s a bad shocking attitude to have. 
Ronaldo & Messi still have the desire despite having a few bob in the bank.

People knocked Ronaldo for throwing a strop when Juve got knocked out of the CL. 
Iâ€™d rather see that than players not caring.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Not sure about that, Pep will be judged on trophies and the players share the same goal. You think heâ€™ll be happy if they play nice football and not win anything? No chance.
		
Click to expand...

You have missed the point - Pep was â€œjudgingâ€ the Liverpool team on how they play as opposed to what they have won or how many points they have. 

A manager will yes be judged on how they perform in regards trophies won


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Of course you can compare teams. Itâ€™s done all the time. Iâ€™m not basing my opinion of how good Liverpool are purely on a projected score total. It hadnâ€™t even entered my mind. Iâ€™m basing it on watching them play.
		
Click to expand...

Ok they may look easy on the eye compared to say a past Mourinho championship winning side but itâ€™s not possible to say who is the better side.

Far too many variables to make meaningful comparisons.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

Now Dan, when you have stopped dancing for joy, would you still have Pogba in your team of the year ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£?

I know you don't judge a player based on one game but he disappears way too often. For someone who is supposed to be world class he just isn't in too many games.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ Benteke scores, silly foul, no marking, easy header ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ Benteke scores, silly foul, no marking, easy header ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

How bad do you have to be to let Benteke score? ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„


----------



## Jensen (Apr 21, 2019)

It's already a hot day and Walnock is already hot under the collar


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

The Cardiff winger has TAA on toast, just keep giving him the ball. Not walkover liverpool were hoping for, so far..........


----------



## Jensen (Apr 21, 2019)

Salah has had a couple of chances, shame he's like a lot of modern day players and only has one foot


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

That pitch is Cardiffs best defence so far.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Arsenal should have had a penalty, everything going our way currently ðŸ’™ðŸ˜Ž

Zaha running riot at times, theyâ€™re not containing him it all, another big chance for Palace.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			That pitch is Cardiffs best defence so far.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, we used to play on sand over the winter months and you could surf on some, are Liverpool really going to say, as Souness is, that the pitch is too slow ðŸ˜³


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			Jeez, we used to play on sand over the winter months and you could surf on some, are Liverpool really going to say, as Souness is, that the pitch is too slow ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

I remember the beach you played on. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

It's not an excuse. If they don't adjust then that's poor by Liverpool. But if it wasn't relevant then Cardiff wouldn't have let it dry.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			Jeez, we used to play on sand over the winter months and you could surf on some, are Liverpool really going to say, as Souness is, that the pitch is too slow ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think Cardiff havenâ€™t watered it like all the other clubs do when it starts to get dry ? Because it encourages the ball to go across the ground quicker which helps players who like the ball to ping across 

And thatâ€™s a strike ðŸ‘


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 21, 2019)

After Liverpool only cleared the snow off one end of the ground earlier this season they can't complain at anyone about the pitch!


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Zaha puts Palace back in front, heâ€™s had so much room and puts that away quite easily after being allowed to run free.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I remember the beach you played on. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

It's not an excuse. If they don't adjust then that's poor by Liverpool. But if it wasn't relevant then Cardiff wouldn't have let it dry.
		
Click to expand...

They watered it an hour before according to reports, but not 10mins before like some clubs do, maybe theyâ€™re on a meter ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

Belter of a goal from liverpool.  

Did the Cardiff lad really miss the ball as badly as it looked? Open goal and he misses it like a kid not wanting to hurt his head by heading the ball in school football


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			After Liverpool only cleared the snow off one end of the ground earlier this season they can't complain at anyone about the pitch!
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think anyone is complaining - itâ€™s up to the home team to do as they wish and you canâ€™t blame them if they want to find a way to slow it down 


Lord Tyrion said:



			Belter of a goal from liverpool. 

Did the Cardiff lad really miss the ball as badly as it looked? Open goal and he misses it like a kid not wanting to hurt his head by heading the ball in school football
		
Click to expand...

It was a shocking miss - ducked under it and it hit him on the back of the neck


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ The Eagles have landed ðŸ˜Ž

1-3


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			After Liverpool only cleared the snow off one end of the ground earlier this season they can't complain at anyone about the pitch!
		
Click to expand...

Obviously itâ€™ll be worse for them.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ The Eagles have landed ðŸ˜Ž

1-3
		
Click to expand...

If only, it's a bit early to celebrate, we all know how snappy the Gooners are


----------



## Jensen (Apr 21, 2019)

Jensen said:



			If only, it's a bit early to celebrate, we all know how snappy the Gooners are
		
Click to expand...

What did I say ðŸ™„


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Jensen said:



			If only, it's a bit early to celebrate, we all know how snappy the Gooners are
		
Click to expand...

2-3, I was happy with a draw and any lost points with 2 sticky away games coming up at Wolves & Leicester


----------



## Piece (Apr 21, 2019)

File that under, â€œa professionally won penaltyâ€


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

How stupid was the Cardiff defender? Wrestling as though he was in Div2. Brainless.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

Does any neutral fan actually want Liverpool to win the league?

Never known a team so disliked on twitter ðŸ˜‚


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 21, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Does any neutral fan actually want Liverpool to win the league?

Never known a team so disliked on twitter ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I know quite a few who've told me they want us to win. Anyone but the billion club is what they say.....


----------



## Dando (Apr 21, 2019)

Piece said:



			File that under, â€œa professionally won penaltyâ€
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the owner of wwe wants to sign the Cardiff defender


----------



## Piece (Apr 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			Apparently the owner of wwe wants to sign the Cardiff defender
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜€ you get away with that in lower leagues...not in the Prem and certainly not against top level strikers who can do down relatively easily, letâ€™s say.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

Piece said:



			File that under, â€œa professionally won penaltyâ€
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s funny - all over social media and even Neville suggesting itâ€™s a dive and a dubious penalty but watching the replay itâ€™s clear as day that itâ€™s a foul and should be a penalty - whatâ€™s not right is that a player needs to go to the floor before the ref gives it.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			Apparently the owner of wwe wants to sign the Cardiff defender
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, I was waiting for someone to try and defend it or call it a dive... Absolutely clueless.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I know quite a few who've told me they want us to win. Anyone but the billion club is what they say.....
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™d expect this to be the case,but doesnâ€™t seem that way.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Iwobi ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ could have been a hero, thatâ€™s if Arsenal wanted to celebrate a draw, what a poor shot & missed opportunity to equalise.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ The Eagles have landed ðŸ˜Ž

2-3
		
Click to expand...

They have now ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

Great result for us, never have 3 points now been so important against Burnley tomorrow.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2019)

Missed opportunity to extend advantage but Arsenal still in the box seat. 

RE: Salah, that was a penalty all day long.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			Great result for us, never have 3 points now been so important against Burnley tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Burnley ðŸ˜œ


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 21, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Youâ€™d expect this to be the case,but doesnâ€™t seem that way.
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends what circles you move in (followers wise).... I'd assume that you see the same anti Liverpool stuff from the same people most weeks, whereas I see all the positive stuff about us.... After all, why would I follow someone who is anti my team.

My son (who's 6) has been wearing his Liverpool kit out a lot and loads of randoms say they want Liverpool to win it.... In fact this morning an Everton fan even said so! (I don't live up north by the way).


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2019)

horrible selection yet again and got what we deserved, is there really a worse player that a club paid more than Â£30m for than Shodran Mustafi (even if he did win me a few quid for yet another booking)

really dont see why Torreira needed a rest, or Maitland Niles another rest, and yet again the depth of the squad horribly exposed and again hes forced into early substitutions to try and repair the damage

i know its not his squad but he doesnt half make some strange decisions with what hes got!

got to be close between man u arsenal and chelsea as to how many ins and outs there will be this summer (sadly we'll come a distant 3rd and still have most of this lot again next year no doubt)


----------



## chrisd (Apr 21, 2019)

I dozed off for 10 minutes and dreamt that Liverpool lost the league to City, sacked Klopp and wanted Hodgson back ðŸ¤£ 

You ain't having him ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			horrible selection yet again and got what we deserved, is there really a worse player that a club paid more than Â£30m for than Shodran Mustafi (even if he did win me a few quid for yet another booking)
		
Click to expand...

I see your mustafi and I raise you Andy Carroll.... We paid Â£35m!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I guess it depends what circles you move in (followers wise).... I'd assume that you see the same anti Liverpool stuff from the same people most weeks, whereas I see all the positive stuff about us.... After all, why would I follow someone who is anti my team.

My son (who's 6) has been wearing his Liverpool kit out a lot and loads of randoms say they want Liverpool to win it.... In fact this morning an Everton fan even said so! (I don't live up north by the way).
		
Click to expand...

Maybe,but even just the betting sites.


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I see your mustafi and I raise you Andy Carroll.... We paid Â£35m!
		
Click to expand...

id rather have Carroll at centre half lol


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			id rather have Carroll at centre half lol
		
Click to expand...

I would rather have no one than Mustafi.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I see your mustafi and I raise you Andy Carroll.... We paid Â£35m!
		
Click to expand...

At least you finally get to stop paying his wages come June. He's been an awful waste for you. Fee, wages, signing on fee etc, it must be a scary amount for what he has given you back.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2019)

fundy said:



			horrible selection yet again and got what we deserved, is there really a worse player that a club paid more than Â£30m for than Shodran Mustafi (even if he did win me a few quid for yet another booking)

really dont see why Torreira needed a rest, or Maitland Niles another rest, and yet again the depth of the squad horribly exposed and again hes forced into early substitutions to try and repair the damage

i know its not his squad but he doesnt half make some strange decisions with what hes got!

got to be close between man u arsenal and chelsea as to how many ins and outs there will be this summer (sadly we'll come a distant 3rd and still have most of this lot again next year no doubt)
		
Click to expand...

Mustafi had a decent chance and squandered it, but Iwobiâ€™s tame shot was really wasteful. The biggest and most noticeable crime was the space you were giving Zaha, right from the off he had so much room and still at the end you never closed him down, he orchestrated most things and at no time did you change anything to nullify him! 

They could have had 3 at the break had they not fallen to Benteke again, who had a complete free header for his goal after a silly foul was given away.  Ok you should have had a pen, and with VAR youâ€™d have got it, but it was so quick and the ref was blindsided so he didnâ€™t see it. 

2 tough matches away now, you need at least 3+ points I think from those 2 alone to keep us at bay.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2019)

Enjoyable afternoon at the club watching the games. The Ole effect has definitely worn off and they looked very poor against an Everton side that can't even beat Fulham (shows just how unpredictable the league is). As poor as United were Arsenal looked as bad. I have to agree about Mustafi and he looks a long way from  PL player. A good win for Liverpool on what could have been a tricky afternoon which all leads to Old Trafford in the week. On todays showing United could get turned over again but with it being a derby I can see it being a feisty affair and a draw and so end all of those years of hurt at Anfield


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Enjoyable afternoon at the club watching the games. The Ole effect has definitely worn off and they looked very poor against an Everton side that can't even beat Fulham (shows just how unpredictable the league is). As poor as United were Arsenal looked as bad. I have to agree about Mustafi and he looks a long way from  PL player. A good win for Liverpool on what could have been a tricky afternoon which all leads to Old Trafford in the week. On todays showing United could get turned over again but with it being a *derby I can see it being a feisty affair and a draw and so end all of those years of hurt at Anfield*

Click to expand...


Cue Pete, Stu, Phil et al baying for the blood of the Antichrist ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Cue Pete, Stu, Phil et al baying for the blood of the Antichrist ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Even I have to be right sooner or later. If it was based on the quality of football played alone then I'd have Liverpool winning it anyway on goal difference


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			Mustafi had a decent chance and squandered it, but Iwobiâ€™s tame shot was really wasteful. The biggest and most noticeable crime was the space you were giving Zaha, right from the off he had so much room and still at the end you never closed him down, he orchestrated most things and at no time did you change anything to nullify him! 

They could have had 3 at the break had they not fallen to Benteke again, who had a complete free header for his goal after a silly foul was given away.  Ok you should have had a pen, and with VAR youâ€™d have got it, but it was so quick and the ref was blindsided so he didnâ€™t see it. 

2 tough matches away now, you need at least 3+ points I think from those 2 alone to keep us at bay.
		
Click to expand...


told you ages ago the only way we finish top 4 is if everyone else gives it to us, and even then not sure we'll take it! Emery is clearly focussed on Europa (and has been all year) and will selectively rest players in the prem and then play his best side in Europe, struggle to see us getting anything Wednesday

the Zaha situ boils straight down to selection as mentioned above, wtf Maitland Niles was doing on the bench to allow Jenkinson another 45 mins to prove he's not good enough I dont understand, but if youre going to play Jenkinson, at least give him some help against a guy you keep telling everyone you rate so highly! its almost as if its a ploy to try and get Zaha in the close season (like we'll ever pay the asking price!!!)


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2019)

Its great how  Jurgen's tricky reds have turned everyone into a City fan ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2019)

anotherdouble said:




Cue Pete, Stu, Phil et al baying for the blood of the Antichrist ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Don't encourage him, if only he used this time  to promote his blog instead of chatting tripe ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 21, 2019)

What a result. We've had some mad results the last few weeks. Wins over Chelsea, Arsenal and United mixed in with defeats to Fulham and West Ham. It's been a weird season but been much better in 2019.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 21, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



 What a result. We've had some mad results the last few weeks. Wins over Chelsea, Arsenal and United mixed in with defeats to Fulham and West Ham. It's been a weird season but been much better in 2019.
		
Click to expand...

We beat West Ham mate, I think you mean NewcastleðŸ˜œ
Youâ€™re dizzy from today


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 21, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			We beat West Ham mate, I think you mean NewcastleðŸ˜œ
Youâ€™re dizzy from today

Click to expand...

A lucky win


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 21, 2019)

It looks like it isn't only in the PL where it's all about money. Fans of Bristol City are a bit miffed with their club this Easter....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-47960714


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Enjoyable afternoon at the club watching the games. The Ole effect has definitely worn off and they looked very poor against an Everton side that can't even beat Fulham (shows just how unpredictable the league is). As poor as United were Arsenal looked as bad. I have to agree about Mustafi and he looks a long way from  PL player. A good win for Liverpool on what could have been a tricky afternoon which all leads to Old Trafford in the week. On todays showing United could get turned over again but with it being a derby I can see it being a feisty affair and a draw and so end all of those years of hurt at Anfield
		
Click to expand...




anotherdouble said:



			Cue Pete, Stu, Phil et al baying for the blood of the Antichrist ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Don't encourage him, if only he used this time  to promote his blog instead of chatting tripe ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Err
Not sure what Iâ€™ve missed, but canâ€™t see anything wrong with Homers post, itâ€™s his opinion, reasoned arguments, non inflammatory.........so why jump on him, 

If you donâ€™t agree, then debate the points, or ignore him, but please donâ€™t react like this,


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 21, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Missed opportunity to extend advantage but Arsenal still in the box seat.

RE: Salah, that was a penalty all day long.
		
Click to expand...

The ref didnâ€™t give it though until he went down.
Thatâ€™s why players go down easy because if they donâ€™t the ref ignores it.
So itâ€™s not just the players who are at fault


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Err
Not sure what Iâ€™ve missed, but canâ€™t see anything wrong with Homers post, itâ€™s his opinion, reasoned arguments, non inflammatory.........so why jump on him,

If you donâ€™t agree, then debate the points, or ignore him, *but please donâ€™t react like this*,
		
Click to expand...

Like what? 

Did you miss the wink at the end of my post?

As for what you've missed, you've obviously not kept up with Homers predictions this season.....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Err
Not sure what Iâ€™ve missed, but canâ€™t see anything wrong with Homers post, itâ€™s his opinion, reasoned arguments, non inflammatory.........so why jump on him,

If you donâ€™t agree, then debate the points, or ignore him, but please donâ€™t react like this,
		
Click to expand...

I might be wrong but I think it might have something to do with Homer's ability to jinx any outcome, no matter how certain, by predicting it to happen. Hence the "a draw and so end all of those years of hurt at Anfield" end to his post being met with those responses. For example with Homer's previous if he predicted Easter would fall on a Sunday next year then it would almost certainly be on a Wednesday.  

 I thought both responses were in jest with regards to that.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Err
Not sure what Iâ€™ve missed, but canâ€™t see anything wrong with Homers post, itâ€™s his opinion, reasoned arguments, non inflammatory.........so why jump on him,

If you donâ€™t agree, then debate the points, or ignore him, but please donâ€™t react like this,
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 21, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			The ref didnâ€™t give it though until he went down.
Thatâ€™s why players go down easy because if they donâ€™t the ref ignores it.
So itâ€™s not just the players who are at fault
		
Click to expand...

The ref is right to wait and see how it develops, if Salah somehow wrestled free and got a shot away and scored then it would stand.

If he missed then the ref can still award the penalty. Thatâ€™s what I would do anyway.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Err
Not sure what Iâ€™ve missed, but canâ€™t see anything wrong with Homers post, itâ€™s his opinion, reasoned arguments, non inflammatory.........so why jump on him,

If you donâ€™t agree, then debate the points, or ignore him, but please donâ€™t react like this,
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, if anyone should have a moan its Tashyboy, for Homer suggesting the titles on its way to Anfield. Or should I be thanking him ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Err
Not sure what Iâ€™ve missed, but canâ€™t see anything wrong with Homers post, itâ€™s his opinion, reasoned arguments, non inflammatory.........so why jump on him,

If you donâ€™t agree, then debate the points, or ignore him, but please donâ€™t react like this,
		
Click to expand...

I believe itâ€™s about Homer having a cloudy crystal ball - he has made a few predictions in the past during matches that ended up going to opposite way and it looked like his predictions were the mark of doom in nothing but a jovial way and itâ€™s been a running joke from all sides for over a year now I think.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120079872431415296


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 21, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			The ref is right to wait and see how it develops, if Salah somehow wrestled free and got a shot away and scored then it would stand.

If he missed then the ref can still award the penalty. Thatâ€™s what I would do anyway.
		
Click to expand...

If you really think the ref would give a pen without him going down you havnt been paying attention.
Thatâ€™s why players go down because the refs donâ€™t give it unless they do.
Salah has gone down and been criticised for it but if he dosnt he gets nothing.
How long did the Cardiff defender have hold of him it was a joke , but the ref never blew until he went down!
It might be what you or me would do but unfortunately not prem refs.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Like what?

Did you miss the wink at the end of my post?

As for what you've missed, you've obviously not kept up with Homers predictions this season.....
		
Click to expand...




ColchesterFC said:



			I might be wrong but I think it might have something to do with Homer's ability to jinx any outcome, no matter how certain, by predicting it to happen. Hence the "a draw and so end all of those years of hurt at Anfield" end to his post being met with those responses. For example with Homer's previous if he predicted Easter would fall on a Sunday next year then it would almost certainly be on a Wednesday. 

I thought both responses were in jest with regards to that.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe itâ€™s about Homer having a cloudy crystal ball - he has made a few predictions in the past during matches that ended up going to opposite way and it looked like his predictions were the mark of doom in nothing but a jovial way and itâ€™s been a running joke from all sides for over a year now I think.
		
Click to expand...

It was reported, and therefore I had to look into it, 
Didnâ€™t like the Antichrist reference and whilst I get the running joke, just thought that it went a bit far and was being ganged up on a tad

he is an easy target and often doesnâ€™t help himself, just doing my bit to help endangered species ðŸ‘


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			If you really think the ref would give a pen without him going down you havnt been paying attention.
Thatâ€™s why players go down because the refs donâ€™t give it unless they do.
Salah has gone down and been criticised for it but if he dosnt he gets nothing.
How long did the Cardiff defender have hold of him it was a joke , but the ref never blew until he went down!
It might be what you or me would do but unfortunately not prem refs.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but thatâ€™s not always the case.

Good refs spot and penalise an infringement regardless of a man going to ground.

Really good refs let play continue as long as possible to see if the attacker can score despite the infringement before blowing.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 22, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Sorry but thatâ€™s not always the case.

Good refs spot and penalise an infringement regardless of a man going to ground.

Really good refs let play continue as long as possible to see if the attacker can score despite the infringement before blowing.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's not always the case, but the player being fouled isn't going to know whether the ref will give it or not as there is no consistency, and so much goes on in the box that isn't and should be punished.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



*It was reported,* and therefore I had to look into it,
Didnâ€™t like the Antichrist reference and whilst I get the running joke, just thought that it went a bit far and was being ganged up on a tad

he is an easy target and often doesnâ€™t help himself, just doing my bit to help endangered species ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

If Homer was upset or offended by my comment then I profusely apologise.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			If Homer was upset or offended by my comment then I profusely apologise.
		
Click to expand...

As with me and I have messaged him. If it was not Homer, then whoever it was I publicly apologise to them now as it was never my intention to cause offence with the post.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks guys

Luv ya â¤ï¸

Sort of, well sometimes ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2019)

I doubt Homer complained, he's got the skin of a rhino.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2019)

Fish said:



			I doubt Homer complained, he's got the skin of a rhino.
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested to know if it was reported with a reason typed out or just left blank because itâ€™s easy to click the report button when using a phone maybe it was done in error


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Pair of bullies! 

You 2 should make a vlog with Homer down at ascot to promote his channel as an apology. 


Naked


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 22, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			If you really think the ref would give a pen without him going down you havnt been paying attention.
Thatâ€™s why players go down because the refs donâ€™t give it unless they do.
Salah has gone down and been criticised for it but if he dosnt he gets nothing.
How long did the Cardiff defender have hold of him it was a joke , but the ref never blew until he went down!
It might be what you or me would do but unfortunately not prem refs.
		
Click to expand...

I was entertaining family yesterday, so fleetingly watched the game, saw the slo mo of the penalty and let's just say that if it had been City and a penalty had not been given I would be livid. How long did he have hold of him. The fact Salah had to chuck himself down to get a penalty, well the decision to award a penelty should of been taken before that. As a defender you have to say it was poor, Salah had his back to the goal and enough time was used for others to get back.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 22, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Pair of bullies!

You 2 should make a vlog with Homer down at ascot to promote his channel as an apology.


Naked
		
Click to expand...

If that is aimed at me sir that is the last thing that Martin needs for his channel. All of his hard work will be obliterated within 5 seconds with me appearing naked on the screenðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Pair of bullies!

You 2 should make a vlog with Homer down at ascot to promote his channel as an apology.


Naked
		
Click to expand...

Again??


----------



## Jensen (Apr 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120079872431415296

Click to expand...

Whilst he's gone down at the end like a scene from Platoon, I  have to admit it was still a penalty


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 22, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			If that is aimed at me sir that is the last thing that Martin needs for his channel. All of his hard work will be obliterated within 5 seconds with me appearing naked on the screenðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d watch it ðŸ¤£


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 22, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™d watch it ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I for one hope your cloud is never hacked. Do not wanna see the contents of that on a WhatsApp leak...... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			If that is aimed at me sir that is the last thing that Martin needs for his channel. All of his hard work will be obliterated within 5 seconds with me appearing naked on the screenðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. And we have an array of wildlife to worry about


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2019)

Fish said:



			I doubt Homer complained, he's got the skin of a rhino.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that sub-section g, part 4 of the rules of joining the forum? I thought it was a pre-requisite


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 22, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Sorry but thatâ€™s not always the case.

Good refs spot and penalise an infringement regardless of a man going to ground.

Really good refs let play continue as long as possible to see if the attacker can score despite the infringement before blowing.
		
Click to expand...

Well you must be watching a different league cos thereâ€™s none of them in the prem.
Maybe in the past but not now.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 22, 2019)

Completely neutral and I want liverpool to win it. Can also see Conor Coady scoring a cracking og on the last day of the season.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 22, 2019)

What a finish from Higuain!


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 22, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			What a finish from Higuain!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, hell of a hit. That hit above the keeper from the angle really gives them something to think about.


----------



## IainP (Apr 22, 2019)

Anyone have a clip, or see the odd Luiz dive?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 22, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Completely neutral and I want liverpool to win it. Can also see Conor Coady scoring a cracking og on the last day of the season.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good bet, might have a pound on it!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2019)

Hate when pundits go â€œyou hate to see reactions like that when being brought offâ€ as higuin throws a strop on the bench

Well you donâ€™t have to show us it actually...


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Booo!!!

ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 22, 2019)

Haha Chelsea canâ€™t take it.

Great point for Burnley, well done lads.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2019)

IainP said:



			Anyone have a clip, or see the odd Luiz dive?
		
Click to expand...

Was it as bad as the Mustafi one yesterday?


----------



## IainP (Apr 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Was it as bad as the Mustafi one yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, had just read this on live text;

'Fake dive'

Chelsea 2-2 Burnley

Lee Dixon

Former Arsenal defender on BBC Radio 5 live

It was like a fake dive by David Luiz. It was either stupid or a genius move but there was no one near him. He just threw himself to the ground.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 22, 2019)

IainP said:



			Dunno, had just read this on live text;

'Fake dive'

Chelsea 2-2 Burnley

Lee Dixon

Former Arsenal defender on BBC Radio 5 live

It was like a fake dive by David Luiz. It was either stupid or a genius move but there was no one near him. He just threw himself to the ground.
		
Click to expand...

haha Iâ€™ve just seen it on Twitter, it was only missing a rollover knee holding action ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 23, 2019)

There goes Hudson-Odoiâ€™s big summer move then...?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			There goes Hudson-Odoiâ€™s big summer move then...?
		
Click to expand...

Good chance he wonâ€™t come back half as good as before.. itâ€™s a tough injury for any player.. especially one whoâ€™s Weapon is pace

Fingers crossed because he is so young he will come back strong


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 23, 2019)

IainP said:



			Dunno, had just read this on live text;

'Fake dive'

Chelsea 2-2 Burnley

Lee Dixon

Former Arsenal defender on BBC Radio 5 live

It was like a fake dive by David Luiz. It was either stupid or a genius move but there was no one near him. He just threw himself to the ground.
		
Click to expand...

Fake dive?

As opposed to a genuine dive? Never sure what an oxymoron is but that could be one.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Fake dive?

As opposed to a genuine dive? Never sure what an oxymoron is but that could be one.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 23, 2019)

David Luiz .....and by the way he is in my fantasy team as I quite like him!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120118448514842625
Stevie Gâ€™s face ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			David Luiz .....and by the way he is in my fantasy team as I quite like him!







Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2019)

Turned out to be a pretty decent weekend football-wise. Gave City 3 points for their title bid without harming our goal difference much, and none of the sides below us really took advantage. Now I'd say we just need to go and get 9 or 10 points from the last four games and we'll be sorted. In our hands, as they say.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Apr 23, 2019)

See you in the new season OTBC!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Was it as bad as the Mustafi one yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Surely this must be up there 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120297572474806272


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely this must be up there



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120297572474806272

Click to expand...

Why do they need to mention Salah?

Just have a pop at Martial ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Good chance he wonâ€™t come back half as good as before.. itâ€™s a tough injury for any player.. especially one whoâ€™s Weapon is pace

Fingers crossed because he is so young he will come back strong
		
Click to expand...

Ruptured Achillesâ€™ tendon, heâ€™s in surgery now (tonight).


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

Quiet start to the Watford v Southampton game ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

Does anyone actually want to finish 3rd or 4th ðŸ˜³


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Does anyone actually want to finish 3rd or 4th ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't look like it. Quite funny watching as a neutral but it must be agony as a Spurs fan. How many shots?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2019)

Thank Christ for that!! My god that was awful. I hate playing these crap teams that park the bus, under Poch we've always struggled against them, and Eriksen is normally the man we need to unlock them. He's delivered again with a cracking strike.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thank Christ for that!! My god that was awful. I hate playing these crap teams that park the bus, under Poch we've always struggled against them, and Eriksen is normally the man we need to unlock them. He's delivered again with a cracking strike.
		
Click to expand...

Oddly enough, Pep brought in Mahrez because he thought that more teams would park the bus like Brighton have done tonight, he thought Mahrez could be the man to help break down defences. Teams have parked the bus this season bigstyle. Mahrez however has been rubbish. 
That aside, there's teams battling for the title, top four, Europa league and relegation. Tashyboy still sees a few twists and turns before the end of the season.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thank Christ for that!! My god that was awful. I hate playing these crap teams that park the bus, under Poch we've always struggled against them, and Eriksen is normally the man we need to unlock them. He's delivered again with a cracking strike.
		
Click to expand...

Happy days! We did first win at the library Iâ€™m hoping for first win at the toilet seat aswell ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Happy days! We did first win at the library Iâ€™m hoping for first win at the toilet seat aswell ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Well I sincerely bloody hope not!


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 23, 2019)

Well that was a poxy game to watch,serves Brighton right for defending to much, quality strike from Erickson and a very important 3 points.

Brilliant defending from Brighton but to sit back so much is questionable, at least have some intent to get farther up the field, they have played some better football earlier in the season, a lot of fouls from them too.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Well that was a poxy game to watch,serves Brighton right for defending to much, quality strike from Erickson and a very important 3 points.

Brilliant defending from Brighton but to sit back so much is questionable, at least have some intent to get farther up the field, they have played some better football earlier in the season, a lot of fouls from them too.
		
Click to expand...

I don't blame them for playing that way at all, they're hardly likely to come and play us off the park. Teams like Bournemouth tend to naively try and do that, and we end up thumping them. I just hate how we always struggle against teams that do it though. Very frustrating and rubbish to watch.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 24, 2019)

Problem nowdays there's so much money to be earned if a team stays in the P/L , so i can understandable why Houghton is setting his team up like this,but I felt it went to far especially in the second half , puts a real pressure on a team to keep playing this way , fair enough to play defensively but defend a bit farther up the pitch at least this way when you get some possession you have more options to maybe at least try and Break forward and have a chance to grab a goal.

They will have to play a more open game against Newcastle and need to win that game to have a chance of staying up as I can't see them winning their other games if they park the bus.


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2019)

Huge night of football tonight.

Wolves won't give Arsenal an easy time, they've been a very good team most of the season and a win could see them jump up to 7th, which is quite remarkable and would be well earned.

A draw would see Arsenal just move over us on goal difference which could be pivotal at the end of the season and something that United is well off the pace with.

On current form it's hard to look past City in the derby, or will utd turn up for this match, and if they do, and especially after the embarrassment of the Everton loss, what does that say about them as players and the the manager?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2019)

Massive game tonight 
Itâ€™s a gut wrenching situation to be in.
I expect a better performance than against Everton but I think City will have too much for us to be honest.

Listening to Ole at his press conferences I believe we have a good manager,he certainly wants to be successful and all the fans are behind him.
That canâ€™t be said of the players though and lots need to step up and a few need to leave,it certainly wonâ€™t happen overnight.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Problem nowdays there's so much money to be earned if a team stays in the P/L , so i can understandable why Houghton is setting his team up like this,but I felt it went to far especially in the second half , puts a real pressure on a team to keep playing this way , fair enough to play defensively but defend a bit farther up the pitch at least this way when you get some possession you have more options to maybe at least try and Break forward and have a chance to grab a goal.

They will have to play a more open game against Newcastle and need to win that game to have a chance of staying up as I can't see them winning their other games if they park the bus.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really get what you mean. Spurs are the third best side in the league and vastly better than Brighton, they were never going to get much possession. Of course they won't set up the same against Newcastle because Newcastle are bang average. They nearly got an away point against us which would have meant it massively paid off.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Massive game tonight
Itâ€™s a gut wrenching situation to be in.
I expect a better performance than against Everton but I think City will have too much for us to be honest.

Listening to Ole at his press conferences I believe we have a good manager,he certainly wants to be successful and all the fans are behind him.
That canâ€™t be said of the players though and lots need to step up and a few need to leave,it certainly wonâ€™t happen overnight.
		
Click to expand...

You need at least three new defenders in the summer, two centre backs and a right back. Plus I think you have far too many attacking midfielders, you need to trim the squad down in that area if anything. I agree with G-Nev when he was defending Young, don't slate the player when he's a square peg in a round hole covering the recruitment mistakes of the last 5 years.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Massive game tonight
Itâ€™s a gut wrenching situation to be in.
I expect a better performance than against Everton but I think City will have too much for us to be honest.

Listening to Ole at his press conferences I believe we have a good manager,he certainly wants to be successful and all the fans are behind him.
That canâ€™t be said of the players though and lots need to step up and a few need to leave,it certainly wonâ€™t happen overnight.
		
Click to expand...

No disrespect PJ, but sometimes you need to tak a step back to take a few steps forward. By that Ole needs to see who is not up to the task, who is the unsettling influence in the team. The one I would get rid of on the first day of the transfer season is Pogba. 1 game out of 10 he is proper world class. It's not enough. think there needs to be wholesale changes for Utd to get back to the top of the tree.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Well that was a poxy game to watch,serves Brighton right for defending to much, quality strike from Erickson and a very important 3 points.

Brilliant defending from Brighton but to sit back so much is questionable, at least have some intent to get farther up the field, they have played some better football earlier in the season, a lot of fouls from them too.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at Spurs's recent away form, perhaps that's how they should set up?


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 24, 2019)

Piece said:



			Looking at Spurs's recent away form, perhaps that's how they should set up? 



Click to expand...

If they played football like that Iâ€™d give up watching and watch some crap with the Mrs ðŸ‘


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			No disrespect PJ, but sometimes you need to tak a step back to take a few steps forward. By that Ole needs to see who is not up to the task, who is the unsettling influence in the team. The one I would get rid of on the first day of the transfer season is Pogba. 1 game out of 10 he is proper world class. It's not enough. think there needs to be wholesale changes for Utd to get back to the top of the tree.
		
Click to expand...

I believe thatâ€™s the message Ole was making,he basically said he had to let players go but he couldnâ€™t do it all at once.

Regarding Pogba thatâ€™s a tough one,he obviously has the talent but as you say he goes missing way too often.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I believe thatâ€™s the message Ole was making,he basically said he had to let players go but he couldnâ€™t do it all at once.

Regarding Pogba thatâ€™s a tough one,he obviously has the talent but as you say he goes missing way too often.
		
Click to expand...

Decent article in the Telegraph yesterday https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...uad-overhaul-player-by-player-verdict-should/


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decent article in the Telegraph yesterday https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...uad-overhaul-player-by-player-verdict-should/

Click to expand...

That does highlight the problem really. Most people would say Smalling and Jones should go, but they were both just given new contracts so they won't be sold this summer anyway. I don't agree with them that Romero is good enough to be first choice either. It's fair enough saying who should go, but they need to bring in some players as well and that means even more deadwood needs shifting.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Most people would say Smalling and Jones should go, but they were both just given new contracts so they won't be sold this summer anyway..
		
Click to expand...

A modern day football players contract is almost worthless for anything other than saying how much he will be paid by that club for that fixed amount of time. 
To say a player wont be sold or leave because he has a new contract is a wrong now. They are just tools for both parties to maximise revenue.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 24, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			A modern day football players contract is almost worthless for anything other than saying how much he will be paid by that club for that fixed amount of time.
To say a player wont be sold or leave because he has a new contract is a wrong now. They are just tools for both parties to maximise revenue.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that contracts are worthless, but it's also extremely rare that a player is sold just 3 or 4 months after signing a new one. That usually shows some intent to keep the player.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I believe thatâ€™s the message Ole was making,he basically said he had to let players go but he couldnâ€™t do it all at once.

Regarding Pogba thatâ€™s a tough one,he obviously has the talent but as you say he goes missing way too often.
		
Click to expand...

Pogba isnt a difficult one to be honest.. get rid ASAP.. the bloke stinks out the place. he cares more about his haircuts than his football.. he has all the ability to dominate games and be world class but how many games is he actually decent in?

He did an interview for sky saying something like "ive won the world cup ill be the leader to help people" erm mate you are the problem! your attitude has lead to the situation UTD are in


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

Just noticed that after tonight's humdinger, Utd have Chelsea on Sunday, will Ole rest anyone tonight for the Chelsea game. As we used to say in old money, that's a six pointer.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

Just noticed that after tonight's humdinger, Utd have Chelsea on Sunday, will Ole rest anyone tonight for the Chelsea game. As we used to say in old money, that's a six pointer.


pauljames87 said:



			Pogba isnt a difficult one to be honest.. get rid ASAP.. the bloke stinks out the place. he cares more about his haircuts than his football.. he has all the ability to dominate games and be world class but how many games is he actually decent in?

He did an interview for sky saying something like "ive won the world cup ill be the leader to help people" erm mate you are the problem! your attitude has lead to the situation UTD are in
		
Click to expand...

Plus what could you do with Â£100 plus million. On top of what Ole has been promised.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 24, 2019)

Just a quickie- who do Man U fans want to win The Premiership?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Just a quickie- who do Man U fans want to win The Premiership?
		
Click to expand...

I want Man Utd to win it
This year City everyday of the week.
Liverpool winning it Iâ€™m hibernating for 6 months


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Just a quickie- who do Man U fans want to win The Premiership?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Just a quickie- who do Man U fans want to win The Premiership?
		
Click to expand...

Jeremy Corbyn


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't really get what you mean. Spurs are the third best side in the league and vastly better than Brighton, they were never going to get much possession. Of course they won't set up the same against Newcastle because Newcastle are bang average. They nearly got an away point against us which would have meant it massively paid off.
		
Click to expand...

What I mean is the way they play against the top teams is too defensive and always lose anyway, so why not still play a defensive game but not so deep , at least this way when they break they will have players in midfield to try and create something,It nearly worked against us but they still lost as theyâ€™ve done against most of the top teams. 

I felt sorry for the Brighton players they worked hard to get a point and must be demoralizing for them. 

Look at there last 10 results theyâ€™ve hardly scored that must say they are setting up to negatively.


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			Just a quickie- who do Man U fans want to win The Premiership?
		
Click to expand...

No brainer ....................................... City!


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2019)

I was going to put up a list of players I'd look to move on, quickly realised it'd be quicker to list those I'd keep!
I'd keep the following.
De Gea, Shaw, Dalot, Lindelof, Jones, Lingard, McDominate, Fred, Rashford, Martial, Pereira ............................... can't really think of any others.
Not sure about Pogba and Herrera.
Bin the rest!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			I was going to put up a list of players I'd look to move on, quickly realised it'd be quicker to list those I'd keep!
I'd keep the following.
De Gea, Shaw, Dalot, Lindelof, Jones, Lingard, McDominate, Fred, Rashford, Martial, Pereira ............................... can't really think of any others.
Not sure about Pogba and Herrera.
Bin the rest!
		
Click to expand...

Jones!!

Really?

I don't rate Smalling very highly but by comparison with the aforementioned Phil Jones he looks world class.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Jones!!

Really?

I don't rate Smalling very highly but by comparison with the aforementioned Phil Jones he looks world class.
		
Click to expand...

They are both error prone and errors get compounded at this level,both need to go imo


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



*Jones!!

Really?*

I don't rate Smalling very highly but by comparison with the aforementioned Phil Jones he looks world class.
		
Click to expand...

Yup ............................... he'd absolutely die for the badge, and that's what United need right now!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			I was going to put up a list of players I'd look to move on, quickly realised it'd be quicker to list those I'd keep!
I'd keep the following.
De Gea, Shaw, Dalot, Lindelof, Jones, Lingard, McDominate, Fred, Rashford, Martial, Pereira ............................... can't really think of any others.
Not sure about Pogba and Herrera.
Bin the rest!
		
Click to expand...

I think thatâ€™s the big problem with Man Utd - just look at that list of players and how many would get into the top 3 sides say ? 1st 11 maybe just De Gea at Spurs but none in City or Liverpool - players like Rashford could be in the squad. It must make you think were has all the money been spent ? 

Lindelof ? Jones ? I know McTommiey is a young player but doesnâ€™t seem to stand out same with Peirera and Dalot - that looks one hell of an expensive rebuild job plus some clever signings


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yup ............................... he'd absolutely die for the badge, and that's what United need right now!
		
Click to expand...

They need quality too. 

Is  Lukaku injured or the current hide and seek champion? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think thatâ€™s the big problem with Man Utd - just look at that list of players and how many would get into the top 3 sides say ? 1st 11 maybe just De Gea at Spurs but none in City or Liverpool - players like Rashford could be in the squad. It must make you think were has all the money been spent ? 

Lindelof ? Jones ? I know McTommiey is a young player but doesnâ€™t seem to stand out same with Peirera and Dalot - that looks one hell of an expensive rebuild job plus some clever signings
		
Click to expand...


DDG gets in all of them for me, if you can turn the on switch then so does Pogba, other than that theres not a huge amount of quality, a few with potential

No Aubameyang for Arsenal tonight


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yup ............................... he'd absolutely die for the badge, and that's what United need right now!
		
Click to expand...

Just about every fan would die for the badge, still wouldn't pick them in the team.

Never questioned his attitude, but he's just not good enough for a side with CL aspirations.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			DDG gets in all of them for me, if you can turn the on switch then so does Pogba, other than that theres not a huge amount of quality, a few with potential

No Aubameyang for Arsenal tonight 

Click to expand...

Up until this season yep DDG was the clear number one in prob World football but this year he just seems to have dropped right off and would put him behind the two Brazilians - Pogba has all the ability in the world but he needs to be in a League where he can just stroll around and pop up with the magic - can see him being part of the big Madrid buy this summer and Utd being Â£90-100 mil better off


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Up until this season yep DDG was the clear number one in prob World football but this year he just seems to have dropped right off and would put him behind the two Brazilians - Pogba has all the ability in the world but he needs to be in a League where he can just stroll around and pop up with the magic - can see him being part of the big Madrid buy this summer and Utd being Â£90-100 mil better off
		
Click to expand...

DDG has enough form in the book from several years and the other 2 havent shown enough for me to prefer to have either ahead of him (that may change in a year or two). Yeah be surprised if Pogba still there next year, United to a degree going to have a similar problem to Arsenal in that several of the players theyll happily let go wont be able to earn as much elsewhere and be in no rush to go


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			DDG has enough form in the book from several years and the other 2 havent shown enough for me to prefer to have either ahead of him (that may change in a year or two). Yeah be surprised if Pogba still there next year, United to a degree going to have a similar problem to Arsenal in that several of the players theyll happily let go wont be able to earn as much elsewhere and be in no rush to go
		
Click to expand...

I think Arsenal have a more balanced squad - yep still need improvements but it helps having one of the best strikers in Europe as well as one who works very hard. Can see Emery do more business in the summer and Arsenal being more patient 

In other news the rumours are that VVD has won the PFA Player of the Year - if true itâ€™s nice to see a defender finally get the recognition


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sorry to keep harping on about Phil Jones but coincidentally he was just mentioned on the radio as being symptomatic of United's recruitment problems. 

If I  heard correctly Utd have played 450 odd games since they signed him, yet he has only played in 180 something of those. Largely due to injuries. 

At the end of this season the Club could have exercised a one-year extension to his expiring contract. 

Instead of which they offered a 4.5 year new deal. Now I know that players sometimes cannot be blamed for being out injured but to give him that deal just confirms how much they need a Sporting Director or whatever to oversee recruitment and contracts.


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think Arsenal have a more balanced squad - yep still need improvements but it helps having one of the best strikers in Europe as well as one who works very hard. Can see Emery do more business in the summer and Arsenal being more patient 

In other news the rumours are that VVD has won the PFA Player of the Year - if true itâ€™s nice to see a defender finally get the recognition
		
Click to expand...

Aubameyang going to be our only real top class player left when Ramsey goes, the big issue will be relieving the wage bill pressure brought by the likes of Ozil and Mhiki, neither of who can command a first choice place as well as thinning out some of the overpaid chuff lower down the pecking order. Definitely need a couple of defenders and a couple of midfielders, albeit it seems Dicks focus will be on wide players (lets hope he does better than his first effort!)


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

Roy Keane very scathing in his thoughts on Pogba on Sky


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Roy Keane very scathing in his thoughts on Pogba on Sky
		
Click to expand...

in other news night follows day 

didnt fancy going tonight Tashy?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Roy Keane very scathing in his thoughts on Pogba on Sky
		
Click to expand...

  I wouldnt say scathing, its more accurate id say


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			in other news night follows day 

didnt fancy going tonight Tashy?
		
Click to expand...

Chances of getting a ticket for the swamp, Nil. Last time I went I got booted out with me lad so not a lot of happy memories there. Although when George Weah wiped out Denis Irwin in his testimonial game was a laugh ðŸ˜‚  He went off injured 5 mins later..


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I wouldnt say scathing, its more accurate id say
		
Click to expand...

Did you see Gary Nevilles face, he looked like he wanted to wet his pants laughing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2019)

Well looking at the UTD team Iâ€™m pretty sure thatâ€™s the title going to City


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Chances of getting a ticket for the swamp, Nil. Last time I went I got booted out with me lad so not a lot of happy memories there. Although when George Weah wiped out Denis Irwin in his testimonial game was a laugh ðŸ˜‚  He went off injured 5 mins later..
		
Click to expand...

If they gave decent leg room at OT, the capacity would be 15k less than it is now


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well looking at the UTD team Iâ€™m pretty sure thatâ€™s the title going to City
		
Click to expand...

give Homie a chance


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			give Homie a chance 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ I believe that ship sailed at weekend


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2019)

stop begging to get other players booked ffs Monreal


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2019)

Is it just me or does Luke Shaw look fat?

Arsenal up against it now at 1 down.


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2019)

fundy said:



			stop begging to get other players booked ffs Monreal
		
Click to expand...

what goes around comes around sigh


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2019)

Cmon Arsenal I was hoping for a favour tonight


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2019)

Piece said:



			Cmon Arsenal I was hoping for a favour tonight 

Click to expand...

were saving ourselves for Europe (i assume thats the pitiful excuse anyway)


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 24, 2019)

Fred is absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2019)

Well UTD are certainly working very hard , effort is there but clear lack of quality in the middle when on the ball - only threat is when Rashford runs at in between the CBâ€™s - missing that extra something special. It seems like a mid table team trying to sneak a point of the big boys.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well looking at the UTD team Iâ€™m pretty sure thatâ€™s the title going to City
		
Click to expand...

Showing your class again


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well UTD are certainly working very hard , effort is there but clear lack of quality in the middle when on the ball - only threat is when Rashford runs at in between the CBâ€™s - missing that extra something special. It seems like a mid table team trying to sneak a point of the big boys.
		
Click to expand...

More shite


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 24, 2019)

Fernandinho off. Sane on. Could be a big loss for City!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2019)

Get in!


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2019)

72% possession for 70 minutes and not a shot on target lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2019)

Thatâ€™s done then - it was coming with the way they were playing. Floodgates going to open


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2019)

Get in


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bernardo Silva is so damn good, had a superb season. Wasn't the best in the first-half, but made up for it there, brilliant goal.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Is it just me or does Luke Shaw look fat?
		
Click to expand...

He has done for quite a while, flat footed as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 24, 2019)

City look very uncomfortable at the back tonight. I can see them needing a second if they are going to win.


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Fred is absolutely dreadful.
		
Click to expand...

Fred flintstone would do a better job


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			He has done for quite a while, flat footed as well.
		
Click to expand...

Too fat for a footballer at least. Could be one shown the door in summer maybe


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Too fat for a footballer at least. Could be one shown the door in summer maybe
		
Click to expand...

He has the same sort of build as Maradona had - he isnâ€™t â€œfatâ€

Game over - City wonâ€™t drop points now ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 24, 2019)

Luke Shaw absolutely is not fat. He posted a topless pic on Instagram at the start of pre-season and he certainly wasn't fat then, and there's no way he's fat now after a season of work.

2-0. Game over. Started by Fred giving the ball away. Again.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Too fat for a footballer at least. Could be one shown the door in summer maybe
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s been one of UTDs best players this year. Hes always been that way. I remember seeing him as a kid at saints. He still covers plenty of the pitch.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2019)

United players didnâ€™t really want to win this match did they?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			United players didnâ€™t really want to win this match did they?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t worry. Pogba is a proper leader who as  World Cup winner will show the others the way 


All talk


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2019)

When is pogba coming on?


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Donâ€™t worry. Pogba is a proper leader who as  World Cup winner will show the others the way 


All talk
		
Click to expand...

I thought Mourinho was the problem ðŸ˜™


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Donâ€™t worry. Pogba is a proper leader who as  World Cup winner will show the others the way


All talk
		
Click to expand...

Good to see the United players really playing for the new manager and the fans. None of the big players especially Pogba seem bothered. They've sold all the managers short for a while and they'll shaft Solskjaer down the river too. A real lack of integrity and fight


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I thought Mourinho was the problem ðŸ˜™
		
Click to expand...

Sean why you so worried about Utd and Luke shaw in particular,your team not actually playing well tonight


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good to see the United players really playing for the new manager and the fans. None of the big players especially Pogba seem bothered. They've sold all the managers short for a while and they'll shaft Solskjaer down the river too. A real lack of integrity and fight
		
Click to expand...

Wake up you muppet,are you even watching


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Sean why you so worried about Itd and Luke sure in particular,your team not actually playing well tonight
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Tony nervous energy!


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good to see the United players really playing for the new manager and the fans. None of the big players especially Pogba seem bothered. They've sold all the managers short for a while and they'll shaft Solskjaer down the river too. A real lack of integrity and fight
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s simply they arenâ€™t good enough. Lots of effort, just not at the same level as Liv or City.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 24, 2019)

It's hardly surprising that Pogba has had a quiet game when playing in a midfield that includes Fred and Pereira, he's a one man midfield and no matter how good he is or how much he cares there's only so much he can do.


----------



## fundy (Apr 24, 2019)

70% possession and the only shot on target a header form a corner, fair play to Wolves looked far far more dangerous with the ball


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2019)

Has pogba really played that poorly tonight. 

I mean heâ€™s got Fred alongside him! Iâ€™d envisage theyâ€™ve all covered plenty of grass. They simply lack ability.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Wake up you muppet,are you even watching
		
Click to expand...

Look at the performance at the weekend. How many clear cut chances have they created since the Lingard one? Aside from the first 25 minutes when they controlled the ball how much have they dominated. What has Pogba given them in second half?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			It's hardly surprising that Pogba has had a quiet game when playing in a midfield that includes Fred and Pereira, he's a one man midfield and no matter how good he is or how much he cares there's only so much he can do.
		
Click to expand...

Pogba has all the ability in the world but zero desire to apply it 

SAF wanted him out the club.. his ego was greater than the club.. itâ€™s a massive insult they not only brought him back but paid Â£100 million to do so


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2019)

Piece said:



			I think itâ€™s simply they arenâ€™t good enough. Lots of effort, just not at the same level as Liv or City.
		
Click to expand...

That sums it up - a real lack of quality and any quality they do have shows zero effort when you watch Pogba stroll around the pitch , passenger for most of the match. It was always a bit of false hope they would get something out of the game


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2019)

Get Lukaku off, he's absolutely treble rammel


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 24, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Too fat for a footballer at least. Could be one shown the door in summer maybe
		
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2019)

*


HomerJSimpson said:



			Good to see the United players really playing for the new manager and the fans. None of the big players especially Pogba seem bothered. They've sold all the managers short for a while and they'll shaft Solskjaer down the river too. A real lack of integrity and fight
		
Click to expand...

*


HomerJSimpson said:



			Look at the performance at the weekend. How many clear cut chances have they created since the Lingard one? Aside from the first 25 minutes when they controlled the ball how much have they dominated. What has Pogba given them in second half?
		
Click to expand...

The highlighted quote is questioning their effort, the second one has more to do with ability than effort. 



pauljames87 said:



			Pogba has all the ability in the world but zero desire to apply it

SAF wanted him out the club.. his ego was greater than the club.. itâ€™s a massive insult they not only brought him back but paid Â£100 million to do so
		
Click to expand...

Utd offered him a new contract. He refused.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The highlighted quote is questioning their effort, the second one has more to do with ability than effort.


Utd offered him a new contract. He refused.
		
Click to expand...

Because he wanted 40k a week or something stupid for a player who had next to no premier league games under his belt


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s something about him Mourinho didnâ€™t like, perhaps he doesnâ€™t have that Man U DNA


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Because he wanted 40k a week or something stupid for a player who had next to no premier league games under his belt
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve never seen money blamed. The main reason that goes around are that he chose Juve as Fergie let Scholes take his spot out of retirement. Scholes has even said so on numerous occasions. The rest is pure speculation.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Look at the performance at the weekend. How many clear cut chances have they created since the Lingard one? Aside from the first 25 minutes when they controlled the ball how much have they dominated. What has Pogba given them in second half?
		
Click to expand...

Questioning there desire tonight is just a ridiculous statement,compared to the weekend itâ€™s chalk and cheese.

How you put it comes across as someone who hasnâ€™t a clue,maybe try and put it across better.

The answer is we are individually and collectively are not as good as City


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thought Fernandinho going off would be huge, but Bernardo Silva has slotted into the centre of the park superbly. He really is one of the best players in the league and is unsurprisingly one of the first names on the team-sheet for Pep.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve never seen money blamed. The main reason that goes around are that he chose Juve as Fergie let Scholes take his spot out of retirement. Scholes has even said so on numerous occasions. The rest is pure speculation.
		
Click to expand...

Funny Iâ€™ve only ever heard money was the issue! His demands werenâ€™t in keeping with the other youth players and sir Alex didnâ€™t take kindly to it


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Funny Iâ€™ve only ever heard money was the issue! His demands werenâ€™t in keeping with the other youth players and sir Alex didnâ€™t take kindly to it
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve seen that fergie said his agent was out of line. But canâ€™t find any others online. The rest about Scholes is easy to find. Maybe a few opposition fans opinions of him gaining traction and creating a story.....


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Thought Fernandinho going off would be huge, but Bernardo Silva has slotted into the centre of the park superbly. He really is one of the best players in the league and is unsurprisingly one of the first names on the team-sheet for Pep.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, Bernardo Silva seems to never stop running.


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2019)

I saw what I thought was a poor tackle from a red shirt but only got a glance of if before sitting down for dinner at my golf club, studs were high and I was amazed it wasnâ€™t a red, yet no mention of it on here? 

Was there more to it than what I saw.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2019)

Is Carragher too upset to talk? I havenâ€™t heard from him since City scored.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 24, 2019)

Fair play to City tonight. Didn't look at their best, utd didn't let them settle, but they got the win. 

Anyone want 4th place by the way?


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Is Carragher too upset to talk? I havenâ€™t heard from him since City scored.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s spitting feathers ðŸ˜œ


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve seen that fergie said his agent was out of line. But canâ€™t find any others online. The rest about Scholes is easy to find. Maybe a few opposition fans opinions of him gaining traction and creating a story.....
		
Click to expand...

His agent wanted more money.. even says it in the articles â€œhe isnâ€™t signing that amountâ€

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/talk...ogba-left-old-trafford-2012-180218272775/amp/

Scholes is just a reason that was trotted out by fans when he came back to make him look less of a dick


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			I saw what I thought was a poor tackle from a red shirt but only got a glance of if before sitting down for dinner at my golf club, studs were high and I was amazed it wasnâ€™t a red, yet no mention of it on here? 

Was there more to it than what I saw.
		
Click to expand...

No, it was a great tackle and Lingard clearly won the ball. He caught Gundogan but not enough for a card.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			Heâ€™s spitting feathers ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Haha, at who this time?


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fair play to City tonight. Didn't look at their best, utd didn't let them settle, but they got the win. 

Anyone want 4th place by the way?
		
Click to expand...

Not Arsenal we wonâ€™t be needing that.


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No, it was a great tackle and Lingard clearly won the ball. He caught Gundogan but not enough for a card.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a bit of a fuss afterwards and a yellow card shown though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			I saw a bit of a fuss afterwards and a yellow card shown though.
		
Click to expand...

You must be thinking about something else. Lingard never got booked.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ Lukaku  is proper dog turd


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2019)

Roy Keane as a pundit  is worth the sky fee alone.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2019)

The post match debate is more interesting than the game


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 24, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			His agent wanted more money.. even says it in the articles â€œhe isnâ€™t signing that amountâ€

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/talk...ogba-left-old-trafford-2012-180218272775/amp/

Scholes is just a reason that was trotted out by fans when he came back to make him look less of a dick
		
Click to expand...

Your final Word shows clearly how your opinion of him will blind any discussion on the guy.

As to the Scholes thing. I heard it after he left and once he'd returned. Ftom Scholes.

Paul Pogba decided to leave Manchester United in 2012 when Phil Jones was selected ahead of him for a first-team match, according to Old Trafford legend Paul Scholes.

Quoted in *The Sun*, Scholes has spoken about the time he returned to professional football in January 2012, having earlier retired in 2011.

He was working with Unitedâ€™s reserve team, and in the midst of an injury crisis Scholes decided to return to help out Sir Alex Ferguson.

But, just before Scholes came out of retirement, Manchester United hosted Blackburn Rovers in a fixture that saw the Red Devils fall to a shock 3-2 defeat to the Premier Leagueâ€™s bottom club.

Despite the decimated state of Fergusonâ€™s squad, Pogba was still not called up to Unitedâ€™s starting line-up, and had to settle for a place on the bench.

This was the exact moment the Frenchman decided to leave Old Trafford, according to Scholes.

As explained by Scholes: â€œHe [Ferguson] originally wanted me to come back to coach the reserve team with Warren Joyce.

â€œI said, in September Iâ€™ll come backâ€¦ so I had three or four months with the family, had some nice holidays.

â€œI started helping Joycey and started training with him â€“ training with the likes of Pogba, [Jesse] Lingardâ€¦ they were a really good side.

â€œI just thought, Iâ€™m loving training, I was getting fit and felt great. It got to December-time, the team was struggling, had a load of injuries.

â€œThey had no central midfield players, really. They ended up playing Phil Jones and Fabio against Blackburn at Old Trafford and really struggled.

â€œThat was the end of Pogba, I think. He thought he should have been playing that night instead of those two.

â€œBut he was playing in the reserve team and wasnâ€™t doing very well, so he didnâ€™t really warrant that.

â€œSo I went to Joycey and said: â€˜Iâ€™m thinking of coming backâ€™.â€

Pogba departed Old Trafford at the end of that season due to a lack of first-team opportunities, joining Juventus in Italy.

He made his name as one of the worldâ€™s best midfielders in Serie A, and the France international returned to Manchester United for Â£89m in August 2016.


The above is the link you quoted, guess you selected wrong one.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2019)

VVD has won Player Of The Year.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			VVD has won Player Of The Year.
		
Click to expand...

Is it just me that thinks that VVD sounds like something that could be cleared up by seeing a doctor for a course of antibiotics?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 24, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is it just me that thinks that VVD sounds like something that could be cleared up by seeing a doctor for a course of antibiotics? 

Click to expand...

yeah think soðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

Piece said:



			The post match debate is more interesting than the game
		
Click to expand...

Keane has been hitting the nail on the head from the start of the programme.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

Keane and Neville being quiet ruthless/honest re Utds future and buying of players. Saying Utd will be in the market for players to rebuild at the same time as Real Madrid and Bayern. Gonna be an interesting summer.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

Obviously am chuffed at the result.

However onto Utd, after years of being ripped to bits both by Utd on the pitch and fans off it I should be sat in the gloating chair. But am just not feeling it. Can imagine not to many Utd fans are to upset with the loss in the respect it not helping Liverpool. But the manner in which the players have slipped back into Mouriniho mode must be worrying.
Loving this seasons battle with Liverpool, but it will be all the sweeter for the Prem league when 3  or 4 teams are battling towards the end of the season for the title.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Your final Word shows clearly how your opinion of him will blind any discussion on the guy.

As to the Scholes thing. I heard it after he left and once he'd returned. Ftom Scholes.

Paul Pogba decided to leave Manchester United in 2012 when Phil Jones was selected ahead of him for a first-team match, according to Old Trafford legend Paul Scholes.

Quoted in *The Sun*, Scholes has spoken about the time he returned to professional football in January 2012, having earlier retired in 2011.

He was working with Unitedâ€™s reserve team, and in the midst of an injury crisis Scholes decided to return to help out Sir Alex Ferguson.

But, just before Scholes came out of retirement, Manchester United hosted Blackburn Rovers in a fixture that saw the Red Devils fall to a shock 3-2 defeat to the Premier Leagueâ€™s bottom club.

Despite the decimated state of Fergusonâ€™s squad, Pogba was still not called up to Unitedâ€™s starting line-up, and had to settle for a place on the bench.

This was the exact moment the Frenchman decided to leave Old Trafford, according to Scholes.

As explained by Scholes: â€œHe [Ferguson] originally wanted me to come back to coach the reserve team with Warren Joyce.

â€œI said, in September Iâ€™ll come backâ€¦ so I had three or four months with the family, had some nice holidays.

â€œI started helping Joycey and started training with him â€“ training with the likes of Pogba, [Jesse] Lingardâ€¦ they were a really good side.

â€œI just thought, Iâ€™m loving training, I was getting fit and felt great. It got to December-time, the team was struggling, had a load of injuries.

â€œThey had no central midfield players, really. They ended up playing Phil Jones and Fabio against Blackburn at Old Trafford and really struggled.

â€œThat was the end of Pogba, I think. He thought he should have been playing that night instead of those two.

â€œBut he was playing in the reserve team and wasnâ€™t doing very well, so he didnâ€™t really warrant that.

â€œSo I went to Joycey and said: â€˜Iâ€™m thinking of coming backâ€™.â€

Pogba departed Old Trafford at the end of that season due to a lack of first-team opportunities, joining Juventus in Italy.

He made his name as one of the worldâ€™s best midfielders in Serie A, and the France international returned to Manchester United for Â£89m in August 2016.


The above is the link you quoted, guess you selected wrong one.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with scholes then? Phil Jones claimed here.. 

Doesnâ€™t change a thing the bloke hasnâ€™t got the desire or mental attitude to be a top player in this league . Utd need rid


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 25, 2019)

Having watched the game last night, and for the first time in my life wanted Utd to win, I was sure I was watching Salford City Reds against City. 
If that is the way Utd have gone, I see a long time before they get back up to the top of the table. 

Most of the Utd players were dross last night, the 2 highlights for me being how Pogba never seemed to sprint and just ambled around the pitch and how uninterested De Gea was.
If OGS is be a long term manager there, he needs to be harsh and get rid of the lazy and dead wood, and on last nights performance that was most of them.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 25, 2019)

Mass culling of players doesnâ€™t happen at this level and those calling for it must think the Premier League is a real life version of Football Manager. 

Do we have players who arenâ€™t up to our ambitions? Absolutely. Are we going to go out and replace ten major first team players in a summer? Not a hope. It would be disastrous.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 25, 2019)

Never thought I'd ever say this about Man Utd, but the players aren't good enough ....and neither is the manager. Granted he had an amazing start, but deep-down I had a sneaking feeling he'd end up being their Di Matteo (although I think my lot have our new one in Sarri!)

Saying that, they'll probably now beat us on Sunday! ðŸ˜‚

The problem they've got is who can they bring in; especially if they miss out on CL football? Look at the names they've been linked with - why would they join a club not challenging for any honours? You can only live on the 'biggest club in the world' tag if you're challenging for the league title and CL.

City will always be in the driving seat for the best players due to Guardiola and the money (although I expect him to move on soon to Juventus or PSG for a new challenge). And if Chelsea overturn the transfer ban and make CL then they'll be spending to replace Hazard and a few of the aging members of the squad.

Clearly United are in a mess at the moment. Can see it taking them at least 2 seasons to sort it out.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 25, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Mass culling of players doesnâ€™t happen at this level and those calling for it must think the Premier League is a real life version of Football Manager.

Do we have players who arenâ€™t up to our ambitions? Absolutely. Are we going to go out and replace ten major first team players in a summer? Not a hope. It would be disastrous.
		
Click to expand...

Kelly what I cannot get my head around is, the beginning of last season there was a comparison between the City and Utd squads. There was inches in it. Last year and for most of this, Maureen was to blame. But he is not the one that ambles around the park. One thing I am sure of, it ain't a quick fix and lord knows where ole is going to start.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 25, 2019)

The race for 7th place is far more exciting than the top4


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			The race for 7th place is far more exciting than the top4  

Click to expand...

It's very close but you are welcome to it. The phrase poisoned chalice springs to mind. 

At least the teams going for 7th are winning games, trying to win games etc. The ones going for 4th have all just stalled.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/metr...rd-misses-paul-pogba-gets-picked-9315223/amp/

Team of the Year

Ederson

TAA
VVD
Laporte
Robertson

Fernandinho 
Pogba ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ 
B Silva

Mane
Aguero
Sterling


Pogba being in there is a complete joke surely


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/metr...rd-misses-paul-pogba-gets-picked-9315223/amp/

Team of the Year

Ederson

TAA
VVD
Laporte
Robertson

Fernandinho
Pogba ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
B Silva

Mane
Aguero
Sterling


Pogba being in there is a complete joke surely
		
Click to expand...

They voted during his purple patch.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm pretty impressed with their picks to be fair, that's the team I'd go with I think. Maybe could have gone Eriksen ahead of Pogba, but Pogba has more goal contributions this season (22 - 13 goals, 9 assists) so understand him being there. Rest of the team pretty much picks itself.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pogba being in there is a complete joke surely
		
Click to expand...

Well he played great for City last night....


----------



## Piece (Apr 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



*It's very close but you are welcome to it. The phrase poisoned chalice springs to mind.*

At least the teams going for 7th are winning games, trying to win games etc. The ones going for 4th have all just stalled.
		
Click to expand...

Second that. I'll take 8th all day over 7th.


----------



## Piece (Apr 25, 2019)

Pogba over Hazard?


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2019)

Piece said:



			Second that. I'll take 8th all day over 7th.
		
Click to expand...

At Â£1,931,628.00 per place, I'm sure your chairman wouldn't agree!


----------



## Piece (Apr 25, 2019)

Fish said:



			At Â£1,931,628.00 per place, I'm sure your chairman wouldn't agree!
		
Click to expand...

Not compared with Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s lost as we get relegated!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

Fish said:



			At Â£1,931,628.00 per place, I'm sure your chairman wouldn't agree!
		
Click to expand...

It will cost the chairman more than that when they end up in 15th place the following year. Teams outside the top 6 simply don't have the squad quality to compete on that front. Thursday in Khazaksthan, Sunday in Burnley, repeat. It does not work for those 7-12th teams who fight for that spot.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

Piece said:



			Pogba over Hazard? 

Click to expand...

That is nonsense beyond belief. Pogba over 20 odd other midfielders, never mind Hazard!!! (who should be an automatic imo)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It will cost the chairman more than that when they end up in 15th place the following year. Teams outside the top 6 simply don't have the squad quality to compete on that front. Thursday in Khazaksthan, Sunday in Burnley, repeat. It does not work for those 7-12th teams who fight for that spot.
		
Click to expand...

Then those Clubs will be forever an also ran, no thanks, fight for 7th, get Europa League football, build the squad, aim for top 4.
No Club outside the Top 6 is simply going to get to Top 6 and then stay there year after year.
A few years back all the talk was â€œBig 4â€ now itâ€™s â€œTop 6â€ why not try and make it â€œTop 8â€ etc.
Should not be accepting mediocrity.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Piece said:



			Not compared with Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s lost as we get relegated!
		
Click to expand...

So if you win the Cup youâ€™re expecting relegation?


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2019)

I just can't believe some of the absolute crap posted on this thread at times, bordering on the hilarious.

Poor performance last night but a huge improvement from the Everton game.
Unfortunately it was the right result and United are just not good enough to compete at the top table.
Much work ahead.
HUGE six pointer at the weekend, even then a victory might not be enough the way they're playing.
Our goal difference is like a one point deduction.
Hopefully Chelsea & Arsenal will concentrate on the Europa League rather than the 4th place race.
It's going to an interesting stumble for the next three games.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Then those Clubs will be forever an also ran, no thanks, fight for 7th, get Europa League football, build the squad, aim for top 4.
No Club outside the Top 6 is simply going to get to Top 6 and then stay there year after year.
A few years back all the talk was â€œBig 4â€ now itâ€™s â€œTop 6â€ why not try and make it â€œTop 8â€ etc.
Should not be accepting mediocrity.
		
Click to expand...

I think teams need to make the jump missing out the Europa League if possible. 4th place this year is there for the taking, it is every 2-3 seasons. If teams take that chance, as Spurs have, then they can build and stay there. Look at the history of those middle teams in the Europa League, it was a disaster for most and damaged the league position for that season.

Our target next year is not 6th or 7th but 4th. If we don't get it then fine but that is the target. I am not accepting mediocrity but I don't think Europa League gives any benefits, attracts players.


----------



## Piece (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			So if you win the Cup youâ€™re expecting relegation? 

Click to expand...

I expect to get relegated every year! Expectation very low, means that reality is very enjoyable!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think teams need to make the jump missing out the Europa League if possible. 4th place this year is there for the taking, it is every 2-3 seasons. If teams take that chance, as Spurs have, then they can build and stay there. Look at the history of those middle teams in the Europa League, it was a disaster for most and damaged the league position for that season.

Our target next year is not 6th or 7th but 4th. If we don't get it then fine but that is the target. I am not accepting mediocrity but I don't think Europa League gives any benefits, attracts players.
		
Click to expand...

Not realistic to expect any team to go from mid-table to top 4, might happen for 1 season then itâ€™s back to normal.
Iâ€™d rather have a 3-4yr plan were we get there and stay there.
What happens if you go for Top 4 and finish 5th?


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			I just can't believe some of the absolute crap posted on this thread at times, bordering on the hilarious.

Poor performance last night but a huge improvement from the Everton game.
Unfortunately it was the right result and United are just not good enough to compete at the top table.
Much work ahead.
HUGE six pointer at the weekend, even then a victory might not be enough the way they're playing.
Our goal difference is like a one point deduction.
Hopefully Chelsea & Arsenal will concentrate on the Europa League rather than the 4th place race.
It's going to an interesting stumble for the next three games.
		
Click to expand...

I said months ago that goal differences could be very key to 4th place, but I think yours is well off the mark now, although Arsenal had 4 on us but that was reduced to only 2 after last night, it could have only been 1 if not for a late goal!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Never thought I'd ever say this about Man Utd, but the players aren't good enough ....and neither is the manager. Granted he had an amazing start, but deep-down I had a sneaking feeling he'd end up being their Di Matteo (although I think my lot have our new one in Sarri!)

Saying that, they'll probably now beat us on Sunday! ðŸ˜‚

The problem they've got is who can they bring in; especially if they miss out on CL football? Look at the names they've been linked with - why would they join a club not challenging for any honours? You can only live on the 'biggest club in the world' tag if you're challenging for the league title and CL.

City will always be in the driving seat for the best players due to Guardiola and the money (although I expect him to move on soon to Juventus or PSG for a new challenge). And if Chelsea overturn the transfer ban and make CL then they'll be spending to replace Hazard and a few of the aging members of the squad.

Clearly United are in a mess at the moment. Can see it taking them at least 2 seasons to sort it out.
		
Click to expand...

I can see Utd having the same issue we had when Rafa left and we lost CL footy for a extended period - you start to lose your better players , start to struggle to get the better players in unless winning to pay a significant amount over the odds and look at those players below the radar or that step down from â€œtop classâ€ - it will take about 3/4 years maybe a bit longer of very good signings with the odd blunder. Kenny then BR spent a lot of money with a good deal amount of it wasted But they got the odd signing spot on- Klopp seems to be getting his signings spot on - Mane , Gini , Matip , Robertson , Salah , VVD , Fabinho , with a few of the cheaper players not working out. I think Chelsea , Utd and Arsenal are going to be looking at the same players - backline mainly plus the middle of the park, could be a very interesting summer of transfer activity and a significant amount spent


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is nonsense beyond belief. Pogba over 20 odd other midfielders, never mind Hazard!!! (who should be an automatic imo)
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s just an overrated sissoko


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Do people realise itâ€™s the Players themselves that vote for that Team, so if theyâ€™ve got Pogba wrong how can we say theyâ€™ve got the others right.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Do people realise itâ€™s the Players themselves that vote for that Team, so if theyâ€™ve got Pogba wrong how can we say theyâ€™ve got the others right.

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s voted far far far too early in the season

Thatâ€™s why the writers player of the year is always more accurate


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s voted far far far too early in the season

Thatâ€™s why the writers player of the year is always more accurate
		
Click to expand...

So why judge him over the season, the players voted for them all at the same time (March), some have improved, some havenâ€™t!

Personally Iâ€™d rather go with the Players opinions than the mediaâ€™s.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/metr...rd-misses-paul-pogba-gets-picked-9315223/amp/

Team of the Year

Ederson

TAA
VVD
Laporte
Robertson

Fernandinho
Pogba ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
B Silva

Mane
Aguero
Sterling


Pogba being in there is a complete joke surely
		
Click to expand...

Pogba being in there is a farce. He was good for about 5 weeks at most.

My team of the season would be:
Foster
Wan-Bissaka - Van Dijk - Laporte - Robertson
Fernandinho
Sterling - Bernardo Silva - Hazard
AgÃ¼ero - Son​
Even Sigurdsson or Moutinho would have made it before Pogba though. Ridiculous.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not realistic to expect any team to go from mid-table to top 4, might happen for 1 season then itâ€™s back to normal.
Iâ€™d rather have a 3-4yr plan were we get there and stay there.
What happens if you go for Top 4 and finish 5th?
		
Click to expand...

I get all that, at the end of the day you aim for the best you can do and you end up wherever. Personally, I'd play the kids in the Europa and leave the 1st team at home and let them concentrate on the league. Push up the places there rather than waste energy on that competition. I think it does way more harm than good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Do people realise itâ€™s the Players themselves that vote for that Team, so if theyâ€™ve got Pogba wrong how can we say theyâ€™ve got the others right.

Click to expand...

I think the players were either all in on a Whatsapp group big joke or they want to trick Utd into keeping him there so they can play against him next year as well. Pogba in team of the year is comedy gold.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			So why judge him over the season, the players voted for them all at the same time (March), some have improved, some havenâ€™t!

Personally Iâ€™d rather go with the Players opinions than the mediaâ€™s.
		
Click to expand...

March is far far too early to judge a season that ends in May.

And the players votes are as reliable as Eurovision


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think the players were either all in on a Whatsapp group big joke or they want to trick Utd into keeping him there so they can play against him next year as well. Pogba in team of the year is comedy gold.
		
Click to expand...

The whole team should be took with a pinch of salt, canâ€™t believe Son isnâ€™t in it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			March is far far too early to judge a season that ends in May.

*And the players votes are as reliable as Eurovision*

Click to expand...

Been a few players over the years who have come out and said it means more being recognised by your fellow Proâ€™s than the hacks.

As for the bit in bold, why get bothered over one out of the eleven if thatâ€™s how you feel.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Been a few players over the years who have come out and said it means more being recognised by your fellow Proâ€™s than the hacks.

As for the bit in bold, why get bothered over one out of the eleven if thatâ€™s how you feel. 

Click to expand...

There are many players who said they are fully happy at a club and then suddenly want a leave

I wouldnâ€™t believe much players say

Pogba came out the other day he is a leader as a World Cup winner

Yeahhhhhhhhh ok then mate


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			There are many players who said they are fully happy at a club and then suddenly want a leave

I wouldnâ€™t believe much players say

Pogba came out the other day he is a leader as a World Cup winner

Yeahhhhhhhhh ok then mate
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve no interest in Pogba, I just find it funny how we accept their opinions on 10 but not 11.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™ve no interest in Pogba, I just find it funny how we accept their opinions on 10 but not 11.

Click to expand...

Maybe because 11th is in one package every single thing that is wrong with modern football?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I get all that, at the end of the day you aim for the best you can do and you end up wherever. Personally, I'd play the kids in the Europa and leave the 1st team at home and let them concentrate on the league. Push up the places there rather than waste energy on that competition. I think it does way more harm than good.
		
Click to expand...

But what's the point of trying to place as high as possible then? Surely for clubs like ours (still sounds weird) Europa has to be the aim. Top 6 won't be achievable for a while.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			But what's the point of trying to place as high as possible then? Surely for clubs like ours (still sounds weird) Europa has to be the aim. Top 6 won't be achievable for a while.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to be as high as possible and give the Europa place to the team below if we qualified. I just don't see it as a benefit, as having value. It causes more problems than benefits. I appreciate that will not be a popular view but it is how I see it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™ve no interest in Pogba, I just find it funny how we accept their opinions on 10 but not 11.

Click to expand...

There are others on the list I would argue over but it would be a classic pub discussion with no real right or wrong. I would have Digne at left back, I would not have Trent Arnold in. That is both full backs out then. However, plenty could easily argue against me and I would totally accept the decision is marginal. There is no David Silva, no Eriksen, no Rice, you pointed out no Son. They are all close calls and good discussions. I don't think Pogba is even a discussion.

If we were choosing a 2nd best XI to play the team announced Pogba would not make it. I'm not sure which team he would make, the 5th perhaps?. I'm not talking about Pogba at his best, I'm talking about the Pogba we have seen across this season as a whole.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There are others on the list I would argue over but it would be a classic pub discussion with no real right or wrong. I would have Digne at left back, I would not have Trent Arnold in. That is both full backs out then. However, plenty could easily argue against me and I would totally accept the decision is marginal. There is no David Silva, no Eriksen, no Rice, you pointed out no Son. They are all close calls and good discussions. I don't think Pogba is even a discussion.

If we were choosing a 2nd best XI to play the team announced Pogba would not make it. I'm not sure which team he would make, the 5th perhaps?. I'm not talking about Pogba at his best, I'm talking about the Pogba we have seen across this season as a whole.
		
Click to expand...

I get all that mate, but this is chosen by players heâ€™s up against week in, week out. Maybe they see things we donâ€™t, maybe his name and presence on the pitch carries more weight with them.

We have our own prejudices, TA-A would be one of the first on the team sheet for me, (but I believe he missed some of the season through injury).


----------



## PieMan (Apr 25, 2019)

Re. Pogba, when OGS took over Utd he was fantastic - showing over that 8 or 9 game period what a class act he is.......when his mind is on football and not stupid haircuts and silly dances. But it's too infrequent. He has the talent to be mentioned in the same breath as the great Utd midfielders over the last 20 years - Robson, Keane, Scholes, Giggs, Ronaldo - but he'll go down as 'what could've been'.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There are others on the list I would argue over but it would be a classic pub discussion with no real right or wrong. I would have Digne at left back, I would not have Trent Arnold in. That is both full backs out then. However, plenty could easily argue against me and I would totally accept the decision is marginal. There is no David Silva, no Eriksen, no Rice, you pointed out no Son. They are all close calls and good discussions. I don't think Pogba is even a discussion.

If we were choosing a 2nd best XI to play the team announced Pogba would not make it. I'm not sure which team he would make, the 5th perhaps?. I'm not talking about Pogba at his best, I'm talking about the Pogba we have seen across this season as a whole.
		
Click to expand...

I think he's an easy target. He has certainly had some poor games this seasons. As you say, at his best its certainly a different queston,  BUT, over the entire league season encompassing all the good and bad as a midfielder he has contributed towards 22 (goals and assists).  More than any other.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think he's an easy target. He has certainly had some poor games this seasons. As you say, at his best its certainly a different queston,  BUT, over the entire league season encompassing all the good and bad as a midfielder he has contributed towards 22 (goals and assists).  More than any other.
		
Click to expand...

How many of the goals are penalties ? And the same with the assists how many are from a dead ball situation ? 

Stats are great as a tool to help but they can also be misleading a bit - if you look purely at stats to get a team together them it would be a totally different picture. 

Salah for example has better stats than both Mane and Sterling but we know that Mane and Sterling have played better this year - if you ask most who has played better this year between Erikson and Pogba or even Neves or Maddison and I would be surprised if many pick Pogba but stats wise Pogba is at the top


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Re. Pogba, when OGS took over Utd he was fantastic - showing over that 8 or 9 game period what a class act he is.......when his mind is on football and not stupid haircuts and silly dances. But it's too infrequent. He has the talent to be mentioned in the same breath as the great Utd midfielders over the last 20 years - Robson, Keane, Scholes, Giggs, Ronaldo - but he'll go down as 'what could've been'.
		
Click to expand...

Pogba is the new ballotelli.. himself above club


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2019)

Piece said:



			I expect to get relegated every year! Expectation very low, means that reality is very enjoyable! 

Click to expand...

I expected it with my mob back in Augusts even though as a fan you always cling to the hope you'll be ok. Sadly they lived up to expectation. I think Watford are going to be fine for a few seasons to come, especially with a couple of sound investments each season. Plenty of others I'd rate worse than your lot


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many of the goals are penalties ? And the same with the assists how many are from a dead ball situation ?

Stats are great as a tool to help but they can also be misleading a bit - if you look purely at stats to get a team together them it would be a totally different picture.

Salah for example has better stats than both Mane and Sterling but we know that Mane and Sterling have played better this year - if you ask most who has played better this year between Erikson and Pogba or even Neves or Maddison and I would be surprised if many pick Pogba but stats wise Pogba is at the top
		
Click to expand...

I'd say he must have 5 pens or so? That still has him alongside many other midfielders. As to the assists i couldn't tell you, but surely delivering a good set piece is still an asset.

BTW I'm not selecting him purely on stats, just showing that over a course of a season he has blatantly contributed, there are lots of midfielders who certainly appear to try harder, but when building a dreamteam to you want steady eddies or some who can have a sprinkle of class. Look at Liverpool for example, start of the season as soon as you signed new midfilders many were saying that henderson would be phased out, expecting the others to do better. That may not have happened, but it's still what many chose (flash over steady)
I'm not for one second saying i'd of had him in my first 11, but with suggestions he wouldn't make a 5th team being muted. I just thought i'd counter it somewhat.

Neves and Maddison have both had good seasons and at lesser clubs, but imo they are alongside many others who people consider as better simply because they're doing it at a smaller club. I'd imagine if those four became available, only Erikson would be discussed alongside Pogba by fans/chairmen/team mates.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Id say he must have 5 pens or so? That still has him alongside many other midfielders. As to the assists i couldn't tell you, but surely delivering a good set piece is still an asset.

I'm not for one second saying i'd of had him in my first 11, but with suggestions he wouldn't make a 5th team being muted. I just thought i'd counter it somewhat.

Neves and Maddison have both had good seasons and at lesser clubs, but imo they are alongside many others who people consider as better simply because they're doing it at a smaller club. I'd imagine if those four became available, only Erikson would be discussed alongside Pogba by fans/chairmen/team mates.
		
Click to expand...

7 premier league pens this year

10 goals

Is 3 goals from open play enough for a player of his talent?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Id say he must have 5 pens or so? That still has him alongside many other midfielders. As to the assists i couldn't tell you, but surely delivering a good set piece is still an asset.

I'm not for one second saying i'd of had him in my first 11, but with suggestions he wouldn't make a 5th team being muted. I just thought i'd counter it somewhat.

Neves and Maddison have both had good seasons and at lesser clubs, but imo they are alongside many others who people consider as better simply because they're doing it at a smaller club. I'd imagine if those four became available, only Erikson would be discussed alongside Pogba by fans/chairmen/team mates.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s 8 or 7 Prem penalties in 10 goal and 9 or 10 overall- but I believe itâ€™s 3 from Open play 

5th team - I guess if you can have an on form Pogba then he would get in a second team and even a 1st team because on form with the right midfield he can change a game - does it for France and did it for Juve but for someone to be World Class they shouldnâ€™t â€œneedâ€ the right set up , they should be able to perform when needed and also raise the level of the team - I think Keane said something similar?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			7 premier league pens this year

10 goals

Is 3 goals from open play enough for a player of his talent?
		
Click to expand...

13 apparently, so 6. Still doesn't put him too far off the rest. As well as a decent assists return. 

https://www.premierleague.com/stats/top/players/goals 

I'd say that i'd expect more from his talent, but him under perming doesnt automatically make players doing no better than him a better choice.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think itâ€™s 8 or 7 Prem penalties in 10 goal and 9 or 10 overall- but I believe itâ€™s 3 from Open play

5th team - I guess if you can have an on form Pogba then he would get in a second team and even a 1st team because on form with the right midfield he can change a game - does it for France and did it for Juve but for someone to be World Class they *shouldnâ€™t â€œneedâ€ the right set* up , they should be able to perform when needed and also raise the level of the team - I think Keane said something similar?
		
Click to expand...

Most people agree city have the best midfield in the league, their form nose dived without Fernandino. Set up of a team is imperative.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			13 apparently, so 6. Still doesn't put him too far off the rest. As well as a decent assists return.

https://www.premierleague.com/stats/top/players/goals

I'd say that i'd expect more from his talent, but him under perming doesnt automatically make players doing no better than him a better choice.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry yes I read the wrong figure. Was reading assists 

That isnâ€™t amazing though for his ability 

Payet in his first season got 9 goals, 13 assists and run games single handed. Turned a poor side into an above average side 

Anderson this season has 9 goals, all open play . First season in the league. Pogba on 6 isnâ€™t good enough.. he should be on double that at least


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 25, 2019)

Not to blow my own trumpet, but I don't get many things wrong about football players, I said (not on here but at home, so it still counts) Pogba and Lukacu were utter poo from the start. Oh and that Liverpool striker that is always injured, was rubbish too.  And just to hold my hand up for one I got hopelessly wrong, Stirling. Pep has worked miracles with the lad.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Not to blow my own trumpet, but I don't get many things wrong about football players, I said (not on here but at home, so it still counts) Pogba and Lukacu were utter poo from the start. Oh and that Liverpool striker that is always injured, was rubbish too.  And just to hold my hand up for one I got hopelessly wrong, Stirling. Pep has worked miracles with the lad.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling was outstanding for Liverpool in the Suarez Era aswell letâ€™s not forget 

Lukaku isnâ€™t suited to man united .. Everton were perfect for him


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry yes I read the wrong figure. Was reading assists

That isnâ€™t amazing though for his ability

Payet in his first season got 9 goals, 13 assists and run games single handed. Turned a poor side into an above average side

Anderson this season has 9 goals, all open play . First season in the league. Pogba on 6 isnâ€™t good enough.. he should be on double that at least
		
Click to expand...

I fully accept he has under permed. Not denying it for a second. Just saying that a poor Pogba is still better than a ot of the other players supposedly ahead of him.

Payet had one good season, i certainly woudn't take him over pogba.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I fully accept he has under permed. Not denying it for a second. Just saying that a poor Pogba is still better than a ot of the other players supposedly ahead of him.

Payet had one good season, i certainly woudn't take him over pogba.
		
Click to expand...

Payet like Pogba has a massive attitude problem which is why he never ended up at one of the big clubs and we got him for such a bargain price of 12 million


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2019)

The fact is, the voting was done in March (I believe), and footballers are not intelligent enough to recall anything other than the here and now. Pogba only played well in January and February, and he's in. Hazard had his only real dry spell in February, and lo and behold, he's not in it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The fact is, the voting was done in March (I believe), and footballers are not intelligent enough to recall anything other than the here and now. Pogba only played in January and February, and he's in. Hazard had his only real dry spell in February, and lo and behold, he's not in it.
		
Click to expand...

Doesnâ€™t explain the lack of spuds tho? Werenâ€™t you doing very well then in particular son?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The fact is, the voting was done in March (I believe), and footballers are not intelligent enough to recall anything other than the here and now. Pogba only played in January and February, and he's in. Hazard had his only real dry spell in February, and lo and behold, he's not in it.
		
Click to expand...

They play different positions. The team selected at least looks like it would work together. 

For Hazard to get in you would need to drop either Mane or Sterling. Who would you choose?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 25, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Not to blow my own trumpet, but I don't get many things wrong about football players
		
Click to expand...

Oh, trust me. You constantly get things wrong and prove it on this very thread.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Doesnâ€™t explain the lack of spuds tho? Werenâ€™t you doing very well then in particular son?
		
Click to expand...

Footballers are also racist against Asians.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			They play different positions. The team selected at least looks like it would work together.

For Hazard to get in you would need to drop either Mane or Sterling. Who would you choose?
		
Click to expand...

Well not Sterling obviously. And Hazard has had a better season than Mane in my opinion. He's been pretty much a one man team at Chelsea.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Footballers are also racist against Asians.
		
Click to expand...

Not intelligent and racist! Can you back that up?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Not intelligent and racist! Can you back that up?
		
Click to expand...

Of course. **points at team of the season**


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Of course. **points at team of the season**

Click to expand...

So just because your ONE South Korean player doesnt make it into the team of the season all the other PL players are rascist?
Ironic coming from someone who follows a team whos fans regularly use rascist chanting every game.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So just because your ONE South Korean player doesnt make it into the team of the season all the other PL players are rascist?
Ironic coming from someone who follows a team whos fans regularly use rascist chanting every game.
		
Click to expand...

I don't support West Ham or Chelsea??

And it's just our Korean who missed out, there are no Asians in it at all! Scandalous.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 25, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The whole team should be took with a pinch of salt, canâ€™t believe Son isnâ€™t in it.
		
Click to expand...

In place of?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd say he must have 5 pens or so? That still has him alongside many other midfielders. As to the assists i couldn't tell you, but surely delivering a good set piece is still an asset.

BTW I'm not selecting him purely on stats, just showing that over a course of a season he has blatantly contributed, there are lots of midfielders who certainly appear to try harder, but when building a dreamteam to you want steady eddies or some who can have a sprinkle of class. Look at Liverpool for example, start of the season as soon as you signed new midfilders many were saying that henderson would be phased out, expecting the others to do better. That may not have happened, but it's still what many chose (flash over steady)
I'm not for one second saying i'd of had him in my first 11, but with suggestions he wouldn't make a 5th team being muted. I just thought i'd counter it somewhat.

*Neves* and Maddison have both had good seasons and at lesser clubs, but imo they are alongside many others who people consider as better simply because they're doing it at a smaller club. I'd imagine if those four became available, only Erikson would be discussed alongside Pogba by fans/chairmen/team mates.
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't mate, not in our top 5 performers this year.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 25, 2019)

For reference - Son has the same amount of PL goals this season as Lukaku and Milovjevic, and less than Vardy, Sigurdsson, Richarlison and Pogba. I love Son, but there's no way he deserves to be in the TOTS ahead of Sterling, Mane, Aguero, Hazard or even Aubameyang.


----------



## Piece (Apr 25, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			For reference - Son has the same amount of PL goals this season as Lukaku and Milovjevic, and less than Vardy, Sigurdsson, Richarlison and Pogba. I love Son, but there's no way he deserves to be in the TOTS ahead of Sterling, Mane, Aguero, Hazard or even Aubameyang.
		
Click to expand...

IIRC, Son wasn't a regular early season, and also went off to the Asian Cup thingy.

I think voting should be done on a monthly or quarterly basis, with the total at the end of Apr.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 25, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			For reference - Son has the same amount of PL goals this season as Lukaku and *Milovjevic*, and less than Vardy, Sigurdsson, Richarlison and Pogba. I love Son, but there's no way he deserves to be in the TOTS ahead of Sterling, Mane, Aguero, Hazard or even Aubameyang.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, have Palace had 12 penalties!?

You don't judge these things purely on stats though. Pogba looks good on the stats, but I'd say Sigurdsson or Moutinho have more of a claim than him, for example. I would put Son forward based on his impact to his team. Without him, Spurs would have been screwed. Likewise with Hazard and Chelsea.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 25, 2019)

Piece said:



			IIRC, Son wasn't a regular early season, and also went off to the Asian Cup thingy.

I think voting should be done on a monthly or quarterly basis, with the total at the end of Apr.
		
Click to expand...

He has those 12 goals in 29 appearances.

Stats aren't the be all and end all for sure, but when you're competing for positions against Mane, Sterling, Aguero, Hazard and Aubameyang as a forward in the TOTS, then stats can be the differential, and all 5 of them have had superior seasons to Son. I'm not saying he's had a bad season, I think he's great, but wouldn't get in my TOTS.



Orikoru said:



			Jesus, have Palace had 12 penalties!?
		
Click to expand...

He's scored 10 penalties


----------



## chrisd (Apr 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Jesus, have Palace had 12 penalties!?
		
Click to expand...

If you dirty lot chop down our superstars in the box it's not unreasonable that the umpire should award a penalty kick in our favour and our team just happens to include Mr. Milovjevic who happens rarely to miss those gifted opportunities ðŸ‘

If there were to be a "best penalty taker if the year" award he would be in contention


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			If you dirty lot chop down our superstars in the box it's not unreasonable that the umpire should award a penalty kick in our favour and our team just happens to include Mr. Milovjevic who happens rarely to miss those gifted opportunities ðŸ‘

If there were to be a "best penalty taker if the year" award he would be in contention
		
Click to expand...

Alongside Zaha as best penalty winner??


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Alongside Zaha as best penalty winner??
		
Click to expand...

You mean Salah?


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2019)

Chelsea away results this season against PL top 7

Man City - lost 6-0
Liverpool - lost 2-0
Spurs - lost 3-1
Arsenal - lost 2-0
Wolves - lost 2-1

Played 5 Lost 5 

For 2 Against 15

It's one of those 'no shit Sherlock' moments when you read that isn't it ðŸ˜œ

Off the back of last nights derby, and the potential backlash from reading loads of negative press, and coupled with a potential false 9 crap formation, I fear the worst â˜¹ï¸


#cfc


----------



## chrisd (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Alongside Zaha as best penalty winner??
		
Click to expand...

Player chop him down it's a pen !


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Player chop him down it's a pen !
		
Click to expand...

Obviously. Although Iâ€™m sure he isnâ€™t chopped down every time he falls over.....


----------



## chrisd (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Obviously. Although Iâ€™m sure he isnâ€™t chopped down every time he falls over.....
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes he was, or the umpire wouldn't have given a pen


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121156655608102918
ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 25, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Obviously. Although Iâ€™m sure he isnâ€™t chopped down every time he falls over.....
		
Click to expand...

Find 1 penalty this season that you can say is not a pen. Go on, dare you.

We have imo one of the most skilful players in the league, who dribbles and tricks defenders for fun. We also build our style around him to get him into the danger areas. If defenders want to panic and foul him, then the best penalty taker in the league is going to get more practise.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 25, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Find 1 penalty this season that you can say is not a pen. Go on, dare you.

We have imo one of the most skilful players in the league, who dribbles and tricks defenders for fun. We also build our style around him to get him into the danger areas. If defenders want to panic and foul him, then the best penalty taker in the league is going to get more practise.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly my original post was said in jest. Albeit with some truth. Whether all the pens heâ€™s won are legit or not is of no concern to me. But if you truly believe he has never dived/won a foul then your loyalty to the badge has blinded you.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 26, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Firstly my original post was said in jest. Albeit with some truth. Whether all the pens heâ€™s won are legit or not is of no concern to me. But if you truly believe he has never dived/won a foul then your loyalty to the badge has blinded you.
		
Click to expand...

You well know that there's a huge difference between "dived" and "won a foul". i don't approve of diving but tempting an opponent to foul you in the box is perfectly legitimate. We had the same some years back when Andrew Johnson was playing and regularly got fouled in the box. He was tiny, and if at full speed was touched by a 6 foot plus defender  was bound to go over but I saw almost every home game and never once saw him "dive". Trouble was, managers like Ferguson would start bleating to the press about diving in order to stop referees giving penalties against them


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 26, 2019)

chrisd said:



			You well know that there's a huge difference between "dived" and "won a foul". i don't approve of diving but tempting an opponent to foul you in the box is perfectly legitimate. We had the same some years back when Andrew Johnson was playing and regularly got fouled in the box. He was tiny, and if at full speed was touched by a 6 foot plus defender  was bound to go over but I saw almost every home game and never once saw him "dive". Trouble was, managers like Ferguson would start bleating to the press about diving in order to stop referees giving penalties against them
		
Click to expand...

Every team has at least one player who will enhance their fall, however can you blame them when refs rarely give penalties unless the player hits the turf and also having a different foul standard in the box compared to the rest of the pitch ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 26, 2019)

chrisd said:



			You well know that there's a huge difference between "dived" and "won a foul". i don't approve of diving but tempting an opponent to foul you in the box is perfectly legitimate. We had the same some years back when Andrew Johnson was playing and regularly got fouled in the box. He was tiny, and if at full speed was touched by a 6 foot plus defender  was bound to go over but I saw almost every home game and never once saw him "dive". Trouble was, managers like Ferguson would start bleating to the press about diving in order to stop referees giving penalties against them
		
Click to expand...

Blimey you boys are defensive ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
AJ and Zaha have both been fouled plenty. They've also both won penalties (a term I hate), and they've also dived plenty too. Or are you genuinely saying that the most booked player in the PL for diving has been harshly judged every time?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 26, 2019)

I saw most of the home games when AJ "won" penalties and not once did I feel he dived,there were plenty of cert penalties that he didn't get, largely because opposition managers decided to call him a diver so as to put pressure on referees NOT to give them


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I saw most of the home games when AJ "won" penalties and not once did I feel he dived,there were plenty of cert penalties that he didn't get, largely because opposition managers decided to call him a diver so as to put pressure on referees NOT to give them
		
Click to expand...

Remember when Benteke won that penalty in the last minute against Palace and it was nothing but accusations of diving even though he was touched - Benteke going down that day is the same way Johnson at times went down and Zaha at times goes down - same with Salah , Kane , Hazard , etc etc . Zaha is just as guilty as anyone of going down â€œtoo easilyâ€ or going down â€œanticipation of the touchâ€ or â€œwinning the penaltyâ€ or any other phrase that is bandied around these days.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Find 1 penalty this season that you can say is not a pen. Go on, dare you.

We have imo one of the most skilful players in the league, who dribbles and tricks defenders for fun. We also build our style around him to get him into the danger areas. If defenders want to panic and foul him, then *the best penalty taker in the league* is going to get more practise.
		
Click to expand...

I really wanted to dispute that, but it appears you're right, haha.

*


		Code:
	

            Scored Missed   %
Milivojevic   19      2   90.5
Hazard        17      2   89.5
Milner        15      2   88.2
Kane          18      3   85.7
Aguero        24      4   85.7
Noble         23      4   85.2
Vardy         14      3   82.4
J.King         9      2   81.8

Pogba          7      3   70.0

*(That's all Premier League penalties in their careers.)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2019)

Johnson use to go down easily for Fulham and I think had already earned a reputation by that stage and so we often didn't seem to get the decisions. I think players who seemingly go down under minimal contact are risking the referees not necessarily giving decisions and that some PL players are definitely tainted with that.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Remember when Benteke won that penalty
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he got 9.9 from the Russian judge ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 26, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I saw most of the home games when AJ "won" penalties and not once did I feel he dived,there were plenty of cert penalties that he didn't get, largely because opposition managers decided to call him a diver so as to put pressure on referees NOT to give them
		
Click to expand...

Well he must have changed then because was doing it as a youngster at Birmingham before he joined Palace.

As at other clubs some tried to excuse his actions whilst others, myself included, were embarrassed by them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## adam6177 (Apr 26, 2019)

Oh good, Neville and Tyler commentating on the Liverpool game. Cannot stand these two.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2019)

Thatâ€™s not a bad way to start ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2019)

How great to see Ox back on the pitch as well


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How great to see Ox back on the pitch as well
		
Click to expand...

yeah great to see him back, been a long time out! hope he stays fit and healthy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2019)

fundy said:



			yeah great to see him back, been a long time out! hope he stays fit and healthy
		
Click to expand...

Prob adrenaline but he looked sharp and maybe should have scored. Nice clinical game - Huddersfield showed a lot of fight and pace at times


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Prob adrenaline but he looked sharp and maybe should have scored. Nice clinical game - *Huddersfield showed a lot of fight and pace at times*

Click to expand...

Did they? I thought they played right into your hands. I mean they had a go which in their position why not. But fight? Imo they showed why they are where they are, no clue defensively.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2019)

Look we all know who the divers are.


Papas1982 said:



			Did they? I thought they played right into your hands. I mean they had a go which in their position why not. But fight? Imo they showed why they are where they are, no clue defensively.
		
Click to expand...

just let him big the opposition up a bit ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Did they? I thought they played right into your hands. I mean they had a go which in their position why not. But fight? Imo they showed why they are where they are, no clue defensively.
		
Click to expand...

Yep they did - threatened quite a lot earlier on but lacked any composure in the box and their pace from their left caused quite a few issues. So you agree they had a go , bit of fight , spirit etc etc.
Have a nice evening


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It seems at times itâ€™s almost like an opposing post needs to be made ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

You mean like someone is just trying to argue the toss Phil?

Spot on ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s not a bad way to start ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 26, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep they did - threatened quite a lot earlier on but lacked any composure in the box and their pace from their left caused quite a few issues. So you agree they had a go , bit of fight , spirit etc etc.
Have a nice evening

Click to expand...

Bit defensive arenâ€™t ya?

I simply didnâ€™t see what you did. Quite often youâ€™ll hear the phrase â€œif they played like that all season theyâ€™d be okâ€ for me thatâ€™s a team showing fight and spirit. Huddersfield haVe played like that all season, and thatâ€™s why theyâ€™re where they are. Lack of ability or tactical nous. 

But hey, if youâ€™ve suddenly decided that discussing an opinion is no longer worthwhile at least the threads will get shorter. ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121490585544794114
Watch until the end.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 27, 2019)

Can see the terriers struggling in the championship next season...


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Can see the terriers struggling in the championship next season...
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. They have to change their mental attitude in order to survive.
Yesterday they went 2 down and just totally gave up.
Reminded me of another team!


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 27, 2019)

Surprised Alli didn't get booked there.  Even match so far.


----------



## fundy (Apr 27, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Surprised Alli didn't get booked there.  Even match so far.
		
Click to expand...

ridiculous cheating, ref clearly saw it and didnt book him too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Bit defensive arenâ€™t ya?

I simply didnâ€™t see what you did. Quite often youâ€™ll hear the phrase â€œif they played like that all season theyâ€™d be okâ€ for me thatâ€™s a team showing fight and spirit. Huddersfield haVe played like that all season, and thatâ€™s why theyâ€™re where they are. Lack of ability or tactical nous.

But hey, if youâ€™ve suddenly decided that discussing an opinion is no longer worthwhile at least the threads will get shorter. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I wasnâ€™t saying anything about â€œif they played like that they would have survivedâ€ etc etc etc blah blah blah -

It was simply a comment that they didnâ€™t just roll over and despite us scoring in the first 20 seconds they just went for it a bit more and gave a little fight and showed pace down both flanks - and you confirmed that in your post by saying that they had a go ? It appeared you were trying to look into my comment about fight and pace more than what was there.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 27, 2019)

fundy said:



			ridiculous cheating, ref clearly saw it and didnt book him too
		
Click to expand...

Same with the son penalty appeal just now, not sure why the ref is reticent to book.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2019)

L


adam6177 said:



			Same with the son penalty appeal just now, not sure why the ref is reticent to book.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like itâ€™s just part of the modern game. 
Obviously the officials arenâ€™t prepared to punish players for it.


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 27, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			L

Looks like itâ€™s just part of the modern game.
Obviously the officials arenâ€™t prepared to punish players for it.
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right, I guess they'll do as they're told.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wasnâ€™t saying anything about â€œif they played like that they would have survivedâ€ etc etc etc blah blah blah -

It was simply a comment that they didnâ€™t just roll over and despite us scoring in the first 20 seconds they just went for it a bit more and gave a little fight and showed pace down both flanks - and you confirmed that in your post by saying that they had a go ? It appeared you were trying to look into my comment about fight and pace more than what was there.
		
Click to expand...

No I simply have a different definition to fight than you. Which is fine. 

Imo they were foolish in their approach. It played into you hands. That to me isnâ€™t fight. But if itâ€™s yours then totally fine.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			No I simply have a different definition to fight than you. Which is fine.

Imo they were foolish in their approach. It played into you hands. That to me isnâ€™t fight. But if itâ€™s yours then totally fine.
		
Click to expand...

They are already relegated , they arenâ€™t â€œscrappingâ€ for a point , or needing a win , they went there , didnâ€™t look to just sit deep and defend for their lives and create themselves a number of good openings especially in the first 30 mins. They were always going to be vulnerable but what other way should they play. If they were still in with a chance of staying up then they might have approached the game a bit more defensively



And in other news now the Sky commentators can stop going on about Spurs â€œhomeâ€ perfect record


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 27, 2019)

Fantastic result for west ham, no luck for the spurs submarine today.ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2019)

Thatâ€™ll do ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are already relegated , they arenâ€™t â€œscrappingâ€ for a point , or needing a win , they went there , didnâ€™t look to just sit deep and defend for their lives and create themselves a number of good openings especially in the first 30 mins. They were always going to be vulnerable but what other way should they play. If they were still in with a chance of staying up then they might have approached the game a bit more defensively



And in other news now the Sky commentators can stop going on about Spurs â€œhomeâ€ perfect record
		
Click to expand...

Have a day off Phillip ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## pendodave (Apr 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And in other news now the Sky commentators can stop going on about Spurs â€œhomeâ€ perfect record
		
Click to expand...

Au contraire, it's perfect in every way...
COYI


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

Does 3rd &4th place qualify for the Europa League?
There's definitely some reason that no team seems to want either of those spots!
It's become quite laughable, but does give United an outside chance.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Does 3rd &4th place qualify for the Europa League?
There's definitely some reason that no team seems to want either of those spots!
It's become quite laughable, but does give United an outside chance.
		
Click to expand...

Because theyâ€™re all pants


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Because theyâ€™re all pants
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I think you nailed it just there.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Fantastic result for west ham, no luck for the spurs submarine today.ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

First at the emirates first at whatever they gonna call it lol

Iâ€™m so glad to see balbuena back fit and diop back with him aswell. They are our best partnership at the back for sure.

Donâ€™t think the slow mo reply of the goal celebration was needed lol saw a bit too much ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yup, I think you nailed it just there.
		
Click to expand...

Take City & Liverpool out of it & the rest are average at best.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Does 3rd &4th place qualify for the Europa League?
There's definitely some reason that no team seems to want either of those spots!
It's become quite laughable, but does give United an outside chance.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 27, 2019)

We were well worth the 0-1 and should have been more really and on another day it would have been....100% record at the Spuds new stadium. Lovely jubbly.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are already relegated , they arenâ€™t â€œscrappingâ€ for a point , or needing a win , they went there , didnâ€™t look to just sit deep and defend for their lives and create themselves a number of good openings especially in the first 30 mins. They were always going to be vulnerable but what other way should they play. If they were still in with a chance of staying up then they might have approached the game a bit more defensively
		
Click to expand...

According to their current management they need to be setting out their stall for what they are capable of next season... And, if the players don't grasp that they'll be doing the double drop...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Does 3rd &4th place qualify for the Europa League?
There's definitely some reason that no team seems to want either of those spots!
It's become quite laughable, but does give United an outside chance.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on man, I was thinking the same thing. We certainly don't deserve Champions League when we lose to the likes of Burnley, Southampton, and West Ham. We've lost 12 games, the same as Wolves - Liverpool have lost only 1 and they could still finish 2nd. And yet there we are sitting in 3rd still. It's been a bit embarrassing really. A great title race between two excellent teams sure, but under that you've got four supposedly good sides seeing who can crap the bed worse than the others. Spurs' season has been like my golf, occasionally look really good, but the next disaster is only just round the corner.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Absolutely spot on man, I was thinking the same thing. We certainly don't deserve Champions League when we lose to the likes of Burnley, Southampton, and West Ham. We've lost 12 games, the same as Wolves - Liverpool have lost only 1 and they could still finish 2nd. And yet there we are sitting in 3rd still. It's been a bit embarrassing really. A great title race between two excellent teams sure, but under that you've got four supposedly good sides seeing who can crap the bed worse than the others. Spurs' season has been like my golf, occasionally look really good, but the next disaster is only just round the corner.
		
Click to expand...

Levy needs to unlock the purse strings

If you donâ€™t spend in this league you move backwards

Surprised by son today.. banned midweek I was expecting him to completely destroy us


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Levy needs to unlock the purse strings

If you donâ€™t spend in this league you move backwards

Surprised by son today.. banned midweek I was expecting him to completely destroy us
		
Click to expand...

Man Utd have spent a ton and still moved backwards! There are no guarantees. But yea, I do expect us to lose Eriksen and Toby, so if we don't spend anything we will absolutely be worse off. 

The whole team didn't click did they? You actually let us in several times and we just refused to fashion a decent chance with any of them. Dele should have crossed to Son in the first half for a simple goal, instead he cut back inside for a blocked shot. Even right at the end Janssen should have buried the header, but he's understandably rusty. We had an off day, but it's happened far too many times. Maybe tiredness with the fact we had so many at the World Cup, and we've played so many games since. Son for example has played 51 games for club and country already this season. Eriksen is on 51 as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Man Utd have spent a ton and still moved backwards! There are no guarantees. But yea, I do expect us to lose Eriksen and Toby, so if we don't spend anything we will absolutely be worse off.

The whole team didn't click did they? You actually let us in several times and we just refused to fashion a decent chance with any of them. Dele should have crossed to Son in the first half for a simple goal, instead he cut back inside for a blocked shot. Even right at the end Janssen should have buried the header, but he's understandably rusty. We had an off day, but it's happened far too many times. Maybe tiredness with the fact we had so many at the World Cup, and we've played so many games since. Son for example has played 51 games for club and country already this season. Eriksen is on 51 as well.
		
Click to expand...

My dad came round to watch and he hit the nail on the head.. we had a plan to really slow down and keep the ball. Made noble look decent because there was zero pace in the game which ruins your tempo for sure.

I was gutted when diop didnâ€™t score. That was an insane run by a defender


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			My dad came round to watch and he hit the nail on the head.. we had a plan to really slow down and keep the ball. Made noble look decent because there was zero pace in the game which ruins your tempo for sure.

I was gutted when diop didnâ€™t score. That was an insane run by a defender
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I have no idea how he emerged with the ball through on goal there, but he kind of bottled it and took the shot on way too early. Forgivable since he doesn't find himself in that situation often.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ha, I have no idea how he emerged with the ball through on goal there, but he kind of bottled it and took the shot on way too early. Forgivable since he doesn't find himself in that situation often.
		
Click to expand...

He sad himself in his interview he isnâ€™t a finisher so doesnâ€™t have that composure 

My fav of our summer signings. 

Fredericks had the point to prove today and prob had his best game for us 

Still hope you do Ajax


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Ha, *I have no idea how he emerged with the ball through on goal there*, but he kind of bottled it and took the shot on way too early. Forgivable since he doesn't find himself in that situation often.
		
Click to expand...

Nor did he, he was so surprised that I think that's why he scuffed his shot!
Would have been great to have seen him bury it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			Does 3rd &4th place qualify for the Europa League?
There's definitely some reason that no team seems to want either of those spots!
It's become quite laughable, but does give United an outside chance.
		
Click to expand...

I said last Tuesday does anyone actually want 3rd or 4th, it's been going on for a couple of weeks now. Think the team that finishes 5 th is gonna kick itself at the end of the season. Although they would probably miss with the kick.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2019)

In other news. 

Saints through points away from a leading position. Not once but twice today!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			In other news.

Saints through points away from a leading position. Not once but twice today!!
		
Click to expand...

I really thought u had them today

Good to see Cardiff almost down


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 27, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Find 1 penalty this season that you can say is not a pen. Go on, dare you.

We have imo one of the most skilful players in the league, who dribbles and tricks defenders for fun. We also build our style around him to get him into the danger areas. If defenders want to panic and foul him, then the best penalty taker in the league is going to get more practise.
		
Click to expand...

Watched the game today and purposely kept an eye on Zaha.
The guy is incredibly skilfull, he was given loads of free kicks today and rightly so, every time he got the ball 2 or 3 Everton players surrounded him, if he turned one way he was blocked and when turning the other he was blocked.
To a degree I think opposition are scared of him and what we did today is the only way to limit the damage.
Iâ€™d have him at Everton tomorrow, but for his sake I reckon heâ€™d be a world beater abroad in a League were heâ€™d be given more space.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I really thought u had them today

Good to see Cardiff almost down
		
Click to expand...

Think we are finding our feet In regards to tactics. Certainly back to our high press which is positive.

Hoping that Shane Longs current run doesn't convince the owners that we don't need a proper cf.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 27, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Watched the game today and purposely kept an eye on Zaha.
The guy is incredibly skilfull, he was given loads of free kicks today and rightly so, every time he got the ball 2 or 3 Everton players surrounded him, if he turned one way he was blocked and when turning the other he was blocked.
To a degree I think opposition are scared of him and what we did today is the only way to limit the damage.
Iâ€™d have him at Everton tomorrow, but for his sake I reckon heâ€™d be a world beater abroad in a League were heâ€™d be given more space.
		
Click to expand...

As a staunch Palace fan I've loved .watching Zaha, and especially when Bolasie was playing on the other wing, but I reckon he'd be a luxury at a top club and wouldn't get the regular  game that he craves with us


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 27, 2019)

chrisd said:



			As a staunch Palace fan I've loved .watching Zaha, and especially when Bolasie was playing on the other wing, but I reckon he'd be a luxury at a top club and wouldn't get the regular  game that he craves with us
		
Click to expand...

I just think heâ€™s known in PL and he doesnâ€™t get the space to express himself, you know better than me heâ€™s devastating when given the chance to run at defenders.
Even today he was your biggest threat and created nothing, but was closed down from the first minute to the last.


----------



## Piece (Apr 27, 2019)

Come on guys stop giving out gifts! Itâ€™s costing us points. Canâ€™t grumble too much about the result as we didnâ€™t do enough to get a draw, even helped out by Wolves giving us our goal.

Wolves. Good team, good manager and good fans


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Think we are finding our feet In regards to tactics. Certainly back to our high press which is positive.

Hoping that Shane Longs current run doesn't convince the owners that we don't need a proper cf.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m hoping it doesnâ€™t carry on next week! I canâ€™t take another tense afternoon ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 27188

Click to expand...


I didnâ€™t wnna post this incase of an infraction ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2019)

horrid line up, no creativity at all with no Ramsey or Ozil, Mhiki and Iwobi offering little as usual and then a red card for 2 soft yellows, and we change nothing, just hope to get to half time. both sides been rolling all over the place feigning injuries and whining like anything, modern football just gets worse and worse (hard for arsenal to complain as theyve been as bad if not worse)

cant to see how its any better in the 2nd half for Arsenal, relying on a makeshift defense to hold out and one of the 2 strikers to score from nowhere as no danger of anyone actually creating for them

bring on Thursday eh Dick


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			horrid line up, no creativity at all with no Ramsey or Ozil, Mhiki and Iwobi offering little as usual and then a red card for 2 soft yellows, and we change nothing, just hope to get to half time. both sides been rolling all over the place feigning injuries and whining like anything, modern football just gets worse and worse (hard for arsenal to complain as theyve been as bad if not worse)

cant to see how its any better in the 2nd half for Arsenal, relying on a makeshift defense to hold out and one of the 2 strikers to score from nowhere as no danger of anyone actually creating for them

bring on Thursday eh Dick
		
Click to expand...

No use having Â£100 million worth of strikers on the pitch if you have nothing to provide them with


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2019)

Xhaka just not moved, watched his man run and have a free header stood watching from the edge of the box, its bad enough not being good enough but being lazy too just horrendous


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2019)

get up torreira, if some of them put as much effort into the football as they did the play acting and whining to refs..............


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2019)

Emery clearly misunderstood the job application 

We wonâ€™t accept constant top 4 as success doesnâ€™t mean finish outside it


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2019)

hard to know what was the worst aspect of that hideous performance, got everything we deserved


----------



## paddyc (Apr 28, 2019)

3 shocking defeats and performances in a week , missed most of today debacle, not missed much by all accounts.How do 2 central defenders get beat by a straight ball over top from a goalkeeper. That was shocking. Emery needs to get rid of most of these clowns who are either not good enough or not prepared to give 100% for the shirt. Always said they wont make top 4.looms like Emery is pinning all his Hope's on Europa league.


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

fundy said:



			hard to know what was the worst aspect of that hideous performance, got everything we deserved
		
Click to expand...

Thing is Steve, those 6 goals conceded over the last 2 away matches must raise questions, especially as goal difference was always going to be key to 4th, but that has now given us an edge, and it could have been many more not for some good saves.


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2019)

Fish said:



			Thing is Steve, those 6 goals conceded over the last 2 away matches must raise questions, especially as goal difference was always going to be key to 4th, but that has now given us an edge, and it could have been many more not for some good saves.
		
Click to expand...

the list of things that raise questions is a long one, the asset value destruction and the awful wage negotiations of recent years at the very top as they are going to have even more of an effect going forward as finances get even tighter against rivals who will continue to spend and spend

was trying to think of how many of our current squad I would be gutted if left and struggled to get much past Aubameyang! 

If you were serious about wanting to contend over the next few years youd probably keep Leno (maybe as reserve keeper tho!), maybe Kolaisnac, Torreira, Aubameyang, Lacazette and the rest would be the younger promising players, Maitlaind Niles, Guendozi, Nketiah, Smith Rowe, Nelson, Willock etc. That leaves a lot of holes to fill and a lot of deadwood to remove, especially with the nice fat contracts a lot of them have and wont be getting anywhere else


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2019)

rumoured wages of players Id happily see move on:

Ozil 350k
Mhiki 180k
Wellbeck 125k
Bellerin 110k
Xhaka 100k
Sokratis 90k
Mustafi 90k
Lichsteiner 75k
Elneny 50k
Iwobi 50k
Jenkinson 45k

that excludes Ramsey, Cech who are going and Koscielny and Monreal (both youd keep at least short term if fit but neither have that long left)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2019)

Anyone see what happened in the Leeds v Villa match? The Leeds goal was apparently controversial and so they allowed Villa to walk a goal in. Did Leeds need to do it? Was it the right thing?


----------



## Piece (Apr 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone see what happened in the Leeds v Villa match? The Leeds goal was apparently controversial and so they allowed Villa to walk a goal in. Did Leeds need to do it? Was it the right thing?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, yes and yes.

Leeds player faked to put it out, except he didnâ€™t and put through the Leeds player on the wing as the Villa defence stopped for a second or two. This was enough for the Leeds guy to gain an advantage. Was a good finish too. Didnâ€™t celebrate or wasnâ€™t allowed to as he was set upon by Villa players. Then it properly kicked off...Terry, Bielsa, etc. Villa player sent off as Bamford fake dived after handbags; that will be reversed. Bielsa ordered his team to let Villa score, except that one player didnâ€™t get the memo and tackled Villa as they tried to score!


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone see what happened in the Leeds v Villa match? The Leeds goal was apparently controversial and so they allowed Villa to walk a goal in. Did Leeds need to do it? Was it the right thing?
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122480830356557824


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2019)

Get in part II


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2019)

Fish said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122480830356557824

Click to expand...

Wow, that's bad. Rivaldo esque. 

Let's hope he gets a retrospective ban there. It's one the PFA need to look at, members trying to cheat each other like that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Think that's what Fergie called squeaky bum time.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			Yes, yes and yes.

Leeds player faked to put it out, except he didnâ€™t and put through the Leeds player on the wing as the Villa defence stopped for a second or two. This was enough for the Leeds guy to gain an advantage. Was a good finish too. Didnâ€™t celebrate or wasnâ€™t allowed to as he was set upon by Villa players. Then it properly kicked off...Terry, Bielsa, etc. Villa player sent off as Bamford fake dived after handbags; that will be reversed. Bielsa ordered his team to let Villa score, except that one player didnâ€™t get the memo and tackled Villa as they tried to score!
		
Click to expand...


Iâ€™m not so sure, itâ€™s on the ref to stop play. In the replay I saw it didnâ€™t look like the Leeds player faked putting it out, he just passed it down the line to his team mate. It can be argued Leeds were morally wrong, but Villa should have played the whistle. What happened after that was just a mess.


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

Cardboard clappers to help manure create an atmosphere in the ground ðŸ˜œ will they be coming out to that being sung by Russ Abbott ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 28, 2019)

Aston Villa messed up. Leeds were idiotic to gift them a goal.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 28, 2019)

Fish said:



			Cardboard clappers to help manure create an atmosphere in the ground ðŸ˜œ will they be coming out to that being sung by Russ Abbott ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be doing the job so far ðŸ‘…


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122496052240769025


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2019)

Has Lukaku been on a pie and pastie diet? He looks, and is huffing, like a pub player.


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

Our back four is poor, Rudiger second best and Luiz waltzing around at times, Alonso not been on his game for months, not sure why Sarri made some changes, Emerson should have kept his place and RLC should have started ahead of Kov, weâ€™re on the back foot too much.


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh, how we need another goal.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2019)

I've seen the Leeds link from Fish's post. The ref didn't blow, he is in control not the players, and the Leeds lad who ran down the line and scored was probably oblivious. The Villa players near him didn't stop so how was he supposed to know? I'd have sent off the Villa players who assaulted him after scoring. I've only seen it in the clip but that looks generous of Leeds to gift them the equaliser.


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			Oh, how we need another goal.
		
Click to expand...

Why, weâ€™re not threatening for an equaliser.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2019)

Surely that should be a red card for Matic if Deeney was sent off ? If only this Man Utd turned up on Wednesday ðŸ˜€

Edit - what is going on with DDG these days , just crumbled


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely that should be a red card for Matic if Deeney was sent off ? If only this Man Utd turned up on Wednesday ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

The same De Gea has


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 28, 2019)

Oh De Gea. What is happening with him? Thatâ€™s so poor.


----------



## Dando (Apr 28, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Oh De Gea. What is happening with him? Thatâ€™s so poor.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s like heâ€™s got cymbals rather than gloves


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 28, 2019)

Just seen Utd have had the least home clean sheets this season, shows how shaky they have been


----------



## Jensen (Apr 28, 2019)

De Gea makes more mistakes than Barry Daines ðŸ™„


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

And De Gea wants more money, what for, his bus fare home ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Piece (Apr 28, 2019)

Fish said:



			Our back four is poor, *Rudiger second best * and Luiz waltzing around at times, * Alonso * not been on his game for months, not sure why Sarri made some changes, Emerson should have kept his place and RLC should have started ahead of Kov, weâ€™re on the back foot too much.
		
Click to expand...

Homer, is that you? ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 28, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Oh De Gea. What is happening with him? Thatâ€™s so poor.
		
Click to expand...

Neville has got it right, send him on holiday. He looks shot, the number 2 is a good keeper so no loss in the circumstances. Only a couple of league games left so you are not destroying him.


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			Homer, is that you? ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

It worked though ðŸ˜


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

Well for how disjointed we are, especially at the back, Iâ€™ll take that at halftime. Hopefully stay like this then bring on RLC to ramp it up then Giroud and break some hearts.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			Homer, is that you? ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Made me chuckle as well.


----------



## Piece (Apr 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Surely that should be a red card for Matic if Deeney was sent off ? *If only this Man Utd turned up on Wednesday ðŸ˜€

Edit - what is going on with DDG these days , just crumbled
		
Click to expand...

A very valid question. Because he plays for a top club and not a little one? Because one is seen as a so called thug and the other isnâ€™t?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has Lukaku been on a pie and pastie diet? He looks, and is huffing, like a pub player.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099067011890589696
This is how he looked when he signed for Everton. Doesn't look like that anymore.

Wasn't a red for Matic, but wasn't one for Deeney either. Both should have been yellows.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099067011890589696
This is how he looked when he signed for Everton. Doesn't look like that anymore.

Wasn't a red for Matic, but wasn't one for Deeney either. Both should have been yellows.
		
Click to expand...


He still lacks a 1st touch, Great ball in behind for the goal though


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He still lacks a 1st touch, Great ball in behind for the goal though
		
Click to expand...


What do you mean?

He has got a first  touch.........

So has a brick wall.


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			Oh, how we need another goal.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, how we need another goal!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2019)

Thatâ€™s not good for Bailly - looks possible serious knee injury


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 28, 2019)

Bailly seems to be pretty injury prone. Already missed 34 United games with injury and looks set to miss more here.


----------



## Piece (Apr 28, 2019)

Rojo and Shaw eat at the same diner?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2019)

Piece said:



			Rojo and Shaw eat at the same diner? 

Click to expand...

Sanchez looks a touch chunky as well - maybe the food at Man Utd training ground is really good

Thatâ€™s a naughty tackle and lucky just a yellow


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 28, 2019)

That's an awful tackle from Rojo.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 28, 2019)

WALOB. Theyâ€™re not fat. Theyâ€™re too muscular and itâ€™s slowing them.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 28, 2019)

I am watching two teams in pursuit of a CL place who are both  so far from  Man City and Liverpool it's almost unbelievable.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 28, 2019)

Lukaku and Higuain giving a clinic in lazily standing off-side to stop any attacking momentum your team may have. Dreadful stuff.


----------



## Piece (Apr 28, 2019)

Lots of huff and puff. Zip all quality.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 28, 2019)

Blimey. Higuain stayed onside and De Gea made a save. Did I see that right?


----------



## Jensen (Apr 28, 2019)

Lukaku is shocking playing off the shoulder, he's more offside  than attempts on target


----------



## Jensen (Apr 28, 2019)

De Gea's confidence is so shot I can't understand why Chelsea didn't shoot on sight.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 28, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Blimey. Higuain stayed onside and De Gea made a save. Did I see that right?
		
Click to expand...

Accidents happen ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (Apr 28, 2019)

Best point weâ€™ve gained playing with a false 9 ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2019)

So two games left 

City and Liverpool 20 points ahead of the other 4 below - is that a true reflection of the ability of the squads ? I think so 

City looking favourites to lift the title right now 

In the race for Top 4 - result tonight prob puts Spurs into CL next season with Utd prob out of it - so who between Arsenal and Chelsea ? I think Chelsea now 


Europa Spot - Wolves look strong for that but if Leicester pull off a shock then they may squeeze it 

Relegation- Bye Bye Cardiff and Colin ðŸ¾


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2019)

No complaints today, well and truly undone by a pretty harsh sending off.

Well played to Leicester we were simply missing too many first eleven players to give them a proper game.

Thatâ€™s probably top 4 gone now so hope Emery can work some magic and bring home the Europa cup.

City unlucky not to have won 2 nil, such a blatant handball by Barnes but they wonâ€™t care they got the all important result.

This game badly needs VAR, on another day that could have been very costly for City.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So two games left

City and Liverpool 20 points ahead of the other 4 below - is that a true reflection of the ability of the squads ? I think so
		
Click to expand...

I haven't verified the figures quoted but this was on the BBC Sport feed for the Man U v Chelsea game....

"In nine days, Spurs, Chelsea, Arsenal + Man Utd have dropped a total of 27 points. Man City + LFC have dropped 33 between them all season.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			No complaints today, well and truly undone by a pretty harsh sending off.

Well played to Leicester we were simply missing too many first eleven players to give them a proper game.

Thatâ€™s probably top 4 gone now so hope Emery can work some magic and bring home the Europa cup.

City unlucky not to have won 2 nil, such a blatant handball by Barnes but they wonâ€™t care they got the all important result.

*This game badly needs VAR, *on another day that could have been very costly for City.
		
Click to expand...

Why â€œbadlyâ€? There wasnâ€™t any obvious errors today.

Itâ€™s only appeasing the tellyclappers.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			What do you mean?

*He has got a first  touch.........*

So has a brick wall.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve never said he had one ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			No complaints today, well and truly undone by a pretty harsh sending off.

Well played to Leicester we were simply missing too many first eleven players to give them a proper game.

Thatâ€™s probably top 4 gone now so hope Emery can work some magic and bring home the Europa cup.

City unlucky not to have won 2 nil, such a blatant handball by Barnes but they wonâ€™t care they got the all important result.

This game badly needs VAR, on another day that could have been very costly for City.
		
Click to expand...

Thought as much. Didn't want to say owt for fear of coming over as bitter. However at the time i had an overdose of tyrets.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I haven't verified the figures quoted but this was on the BBC Sport feed for the Man U v Chelsea game....

"In nine days, Spurs, Chelsea, Arsenal + Man Utd have dropped a total of 27 points. Man City + LFC have dropped 33 between them all season.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³flipping eck


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Why â€œbadlyâ€? There wasnâ€™t any obvious errors today.

Itâ€™s only appeasing the tellyclappers.
		
Click to expand...

Because there could have been a terrible injustice. Barnes deliberately moved his arm to ball but the ref didnâ€™t give it. Fortunately it did not change the result.

If it had then we would all be talking about that handball for ages.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			No complaints today, well and truly undone by a pretty harsh sending off.

Well played to Leicester we were simply missing too many first eleven players to give them a proper game.

*Thatâ€™s probably top 4 gone now so hope Emery can work some magic and bring home the Europa cup.*

City unlucky not to have won 2 nil, such a blatant handball by Barnes but they wonâ€™t care they got the all important result.

This game badly needs VAR, on another day that could have been very costly for City.
		
Click to expand...

Have the final played at the Emirates? 

And there have been a number of mistakes for and against City and indeed Liverpool where VAR could have easily worked against City this season 




ColchesterFC said:



			I haven't verified the figures quoted but this was on the BBC Sport feed for the Man U v Chelsea game....

"In nine days, Spurs, Chelsea, Arsenal + Man Utd have dropped a total of 27 points. Man City + LFC have dropped 33 between them all season.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah saw something similar - City and Liverpool last three games - 18 points between them - Spurs , Chelsea , Utd and Arsenal -6 points


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2019)

Poor from Utd and top four spot looking very, very doubtful.
Rojo should have got a red.
OGS needs to announce a three, (minimum), year plan, because it's gonna take at least that long before we can effectively compete with City.
It was a MUST win game, and we didn't.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Because there could have been a terrible injustice. Barnes deliberately moved his arm to ball but the ref didnâ€™t give it. Fortunately it did not change the result.

If it had then we would all be talking about that handball for ages.
		
Click to expand...

A terrible injustice? Really? It only looked a pen when itâ€™s slowed right down. Itâ€™s impossible to move your body towards an object without moving your arms aswell. 

VAR will be the death of this beautiful game.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

Slime said:



			Poor from Utd and top four spot looking very, very doubtful.
Rojo should have got a red.
*OGS needs to announce a three, (minimum), year plan,* because it's gonna take at least that long before we can effectively compete with City.
It was a MUST win game, and we didn't.
		
Click to expand...

The media donâ€™t allow this no more, 3 transfer windows seem to be the level of judgement.

I wouldnâ€™t worry about competing with City, youâ€™ve struggled to compete with Arsenal,Chelsea and Spurs this season ðŸ˜‰


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			A terrible injustice? Really? *It only looked a pen when itâ€™s slowed right down*. Itâ€™s impossible to move your body towards an object without moving your arms aswell.

VAR will be the death of this beautiful game.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely the point.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Fortunately for City we got the result. That handball was as blatant as you could get yet the ref never saw it. That happens. But under VAR thats a penalty. The right decision will be given and we will be talking about the game itself and not the wrong decisions in a game. 
I said after the Spurs game i am all for VAR and i stand by that. Unfortunately cheating, poor referees and a combination of other things are killing the game. Technology like the kind used to correctly give a goal today and the same technology that proved Liverpool were millimetres from scoring v City ensures the correct decisions are made.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Fortunately for City we got the result. That handball was as blatant as you could get yet the ref never saw it. That happens. But under VAR thats a penalty. The right decision will be given and we will be talking about the game itself and not the wrong decisions in a game.
I said after the Spurs game i am all for VAR and i stand by that. Unfortunately cheating, poor referees and a combination of other things are killing the game. Technology like the kind used to correctly give a goal today and the same technology that proved Liverpool were millimetres from scoring v City ensures the correct decisions are made.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t like it, all or nothing for me.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Precisely the point.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			A terrible injustice? Really? It only looked a pen when itâ€™s slowed right down. Itâ€™s impossible to move your body towards an object without moving your arms aswell.

*VAR will be the death of this beautiful game*.
		
Click to expand...


No this is precisely the point. VAR will kill the game as a spectacle to watch live. The passion will be gone because whenever anything happens instead of  reacting naturally (losing your shit) you will just be looking at the Ref with his finger to his ear.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anyone see what happened in the Leeds v Villa match? The Leeds goal was apparently controversial and so they allowed Villa to walk a goal in. Did Leeds need to do it? Was it the right thing?
		
Click to expand...

No, I think it's total rubbish. There's nothing that says you have to put the ball out, and if it's a head injury or serious one the ref should be stopping the game..I really disagree with this mandated putting the ball out for injuries rubbish. If you've got nothing on and you want to put the ball then do so, but I don't think people should be angry if you don't. Just get on with the game.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Why â€œbadlyâ€? There wasnâ€™t any obvious errors today.

Itâ€™s only appeasing the tellyclappers.
		
Click to expand...

Abso bloody  lutely!

I grew up both  playing and watching realising that the ref was right  even when he was wrong. 

The mistakes that they might  make  were no more intentional than the keeper who let in a soft one or the striker who blasted  one over the bar from four yards out.

Unfortunately many in the television audience don't seem able to  accept that the game is played and officiated by humans.

As we have already  seen VAR officials can make mistakes so is the technology that much different from the current system. 

BTW I wasn't really suggesting Lukaku had a first touch ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Fortunately for City we got the result. That handball was as blatant as you could get yet the ref never saw it. That happens. But under VAR thats a penalty. The right decision will be given and we will be talking about the game itself and not the wrong decisions in a game.
I said after the Spurs game i am all for VAR and i stand by that. *Unfortunately cheating, poor referees and a combination of other things are killing the game. *Technology like the kind used to correctly give a goal today and the same technology that proved Liverpool were millimetres from scoring v City ensures the correct decisions are made.
		
Click to expand...

Money is killing the game


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			No this is precisely the point. VAR will kill the game as a spectacle to watch live. The passion will be gone because whenever anything happens instead of  reacting naturally (losing your shit) you will just be looking at the Ref with his finger to his ear.
		
Click to expand...

You can lose your sh1t as you put it when the ref calls it, and it will be the right decision. Easier to swallow for all concerned.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Precisely the point.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re happy for any contentious decision to be reviewed? 

Football isnâ€™t a stop start game, VAR will turn it into that. Yes, Time will be added on but football relies on continuity, intensity, end to end attacks etc.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Youâ€™re happy for any contentious decision to be reviewed?

Football isnâ€™t a stop start game, VAR will turn it into that. Yes, Time will be added on but football relies on continuity, intensity, end to end attacks etc.
		
Click to expand...

Mate it was a penalty claim, when is VAR supposed to be used? 

Maybe each team should have 2-3 each, a bit like tennis but to say no VAR at all is wrong IMO.

In a ideal world I wouldnâ€™t want VAR either but we live in a world of crappy refs and cheats.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No, I think it's total rubbish. There's nothing that says you have to put the ball out, and if it's a head injury or serious one the ref should be stopping the game..I really disagree with this mandated putting the ball out for injuries rubbish. If you've got nothing on and you want to put the ball then do so, but I don't think people should be angry if you don't. Just get on with the game.
		
Click to expand...

After watching the vid I think the problem is because the Leeds player quite clearly kicks the ball away so Villa can knock it out and get the injured player seen to. The other Leeds player seems unaware of what's happening so carries on and scores. The argument about whether teams should or shouldn't kick the ball out is a bit irrelevant in this case, personally I applaud players who kick the ball out, it shows a degree of empathy for a fellow player who could be seriously injured.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



*You can lose your sh1t as you put it when the ref calls it*, and it will be the right decision. Easier to swallow for all concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Lol... I guessing you do most of your football watching from the comfort of your armchair.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			You can lose your sh1t as you put it when the ref calls it, and it will be the right decision. Easier to swallow for all concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Doesnâ€™t really work like that at the ground though does it - VAR is going to kill that instant reaction when teams score a goal and itâ€™s going to ruin it for thousands.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2019)

Wow. Only catching up with the games after being out all day. How close was the City goal? De Gea's value must be dropping by the day. On a separate topic, what on earth happened at Elland Road. That seemed farcical and some ugly scenes but I guess the decision was right having seen Villa had kicked it out earlier but poor from Jannson who still wanted to stop Villa scoring. At least it won't impact the play off situation


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Fortunately for City we got the result. That handball was as blatant as you could get yet the ref never saw it. That happens. But under VAR thats a penalty. The right decision will be given and we will be talking about the game itself and not the wrong decisions in a game.
*I said after the Spurs game i am all for VAR and i stand by that.* Unfortunately cheating, poor referees and a combination of other things are killing the game. Technology like the kind used to correctly give a goal today and the same technology that proved Liverpool were millimetres from scoring v City ensures the correct decisions are made.
		
Click to expand...

Putting rivalry aside, I genuinely felt for City fans that night. Celebrating a winning goal in the dying seconds of a game of that magnitude only for it to be overruled  2 minutes later, those type of celebrations are what match going fans love and look forward too. The raw emotion and joy exploding in that split 2nd is a special feeling. 

Instead, weâ€™ll end with a game like American Football taking forever and no doubt ad breaks in between reviews will be added for more sponsorship etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			You can lose your sh1t as you put it when the ref calls it, and it will be the right decision. Easier to swallow for all concerned.
		
Click to expand...

No you canâ€™t, itâ€™s raw emotion and joy in a split 2nd. Nobody knows how theyâ€™ll react to a last minute winner. And those match going fans are getting shafted Â£60+ a game for tickets


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesnâ€™t really work like that at the ground though does it - VAR is going to kill that instant reaction when teams score a goal and itâ€™s going to ruin it for thousands.
		
Click to expand...

So whatâ€™s worse?

Ruin it for the thousands in the stadium or for the millions of fee paying viewers at home and abroad?

And ultimately cost the club a cup or a place in the league next year?


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			The media donâ€™t allow this no more, 3 transfer windows seem to be the level of judgement.

I wouldnâ€™t worry about competing with City, youâ€™ve struggled to compete with Arsenal,Chelsea and Spurs this season ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

We have to set our sights higher than those three .................................. surely!
I can't see Spurs or Arsenal moving forward next season and Chelsea will lose at least one top player without being able to replace him, so they're potentially stuffed for next season too.
City are the ones we must aim at purely because they are currently the best out there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesnâ€™t really work like that at the ground though does it - VAR is going to kill that instant reaction when teams score a goal and itâ€™s going to ruin it for thousands.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but the 300m telly clappers/viewers around the world will be happy


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No you canâ€™t, itâ€™s raw emotion and joy in a split 2nd. Nobody knows how theyâ€™ll react to a last minute winner. And those match going fans are getting shafted Â£60+ a game for tickets
		
Click to expand...

Imagine paying Â£60 and getting done by a last minute penalty, getting home only to find that the f@@@@@r dived. 

Wish you had VAR then I bet.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			So whatâ€™s worse?

Ruin it for the thousands in the stadium or* for the millions of fee paying viewers at home and abroad?*

And ultimately cost the club a cup or a place in the league next year?
		
Click to expand...

My point confirmedðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			So whatâ€™s worse?

Ruin it for the thousands in the stadium or for the millions of fee paying viewers at home and abroad?

And ultimately cost the club a cup or a place in the league next year?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s sport - part of sport is the human factor , football is supposed to be a free flowing sport and full of emotions. 

I would rather keep it natural than have the game become stop start like you see in US sports 

And the fans in the stadium are the bread and butter of the sport and their emotions should override someone sat on a sofa


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah but the 300m telly clappers/viewers around the world will be happy
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you on VAR Stu, but itâ€™s nothing to do with telly clappers, itâ€™s supposedly about getting the right decision, the problem at the moment is that itâ€™s only used in certain circumstances.
Iâ€™d bin it except for ball in or out of play.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			My point confirmedðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Not really.

Youâ€™re making out that the tens of thousands inside the stadium are more important than the millions that are not.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Imagine paying Â£60 and getting done by a last minute penalty, getting home only to find that the f@@@@@r dived.

*Wish you had VAR then I bet.*

Click to expand...

No, not at all

VAR should only be used for clear and obvious errors, not to prove Aguero was offside by a whisker!

Been there,seen it, done it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Putting rivalry aside, I genuinely felt for City fans that night. Celebrating a winning goal in the dying seconds of a game of that magnitude only for it to be overruled  2 minutes later, those type of celebrations are what match going fans love and look forward too. The raw emotion and joy exploding in that split 2nd is a special feeling.

Instead, weâ€™ll end with a game like American Football taking forever and no doubt ad breaks in between reviews will be added for more sponsorship etc.
		
Click to expand...

IT was an odd night that night. I was watching it in a bar in Mablethorpe Haven. Citys game ran over  5 mins plus than the Liverpool game which was on other tellys. They switched the Liverpool tellys  over to the City/ spurs game for the last 5 mins. When City scored, I can tell you Tashyboy didn't care a hoot who heard him scream with delight when Stirling scored. When it went to VAR I saw the first clip and knew Aguero was offside. I could of cried. VAR confirmed my worst fears. The cheers from the few Spurs fans and the 30 or so Liverpool fans was something else. But the correct decision was made. The thing is, it would be the easiest thing in the world to blame VAR, but I remember the Aguero penalty miss in the first game. That is probably what cost us going through. Not VAR.
Football is going through a massive change, for me some of it is very good. But if it goes down the American football route, I think the reason for that will be due partly the cheating by players.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Imagine paying Â£60 and getting done by a last minute penalty, getting home only to find that the f@@@@@r dived.

Wish you had VAR then I bet.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve seen West Ham get wrong decisions against us against Liverpool, Man U and Leicester over the last month or so and it hasnâ€™t changed my opinion. Itâ€™s not worth trying to explain to armchair fans that pause it to go for a slash and get another beer.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2019)

Let's hope Liverpool aren't denied a clear penalty in the final game of the season which would mean they would win the league then lol.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Not really.

Youâ€™re making out that the tens of thousands inside the stadium are more important than the millions that are not.
		
Click to expand...

No Iâ€™m not, you are advocating the opposite though.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 28, 2019)

In all this discussion on VAR it is generally forgotten that despite there being a number of cameras and different angles television remains a two-dimensional medium so decisions will still be subjective. 

Speaking as one who attends matches, generally as a fan but sometimes  as a neutral  I cannot see this being  anything but a detraction from the live matchday experience. 

But, so what I suppose as it has long been apparent that the paying spectators are the last to be considered.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Not really.

Youâ€™re making out that the tens of thousands inside the stadium are more important than the millions that are not.
		
Click to expand...


They are. What sort of game do you think it would be if the stadium was empty?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Let's hope Liverpool aren't denied a clear penalty in the final game of the season which would mean they would win the league then lol.
		
Click to expand...

Or City. ðŸ˜–


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



*In all this discussion on VAR it is generally forgotten that despite there being a number of cameras and different angles television remains a two-dimensional medium so decisions will still be subjective.*

Speaking as one who attends matches, generally as a fan but sometimes  as a neutral  I cannot see this being  anything but a detraction from the live matchday experience.

But, so what I suppose as it has long been apparent that the paying spectators are the last to be considered.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly Mickie. Same picture from 3different angles can give different outcomes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 28, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Let's hope Liverpool aren't denied a clear penalty in the final game of the season which would mean they would win the league then lol.
		
Click to expand...

If they are then it happens - one decision on the final game wonâ€™t be the reason why , the season is 38 games long and doesnâ€™t depend on one moment in one game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2019)

Ultimately whether you like it or not football is a business. VAR will come in to ensure the right decisions (or not) and those in the stands and at home are playing second fiddle to the powers trying to show how great the product is. To be honest, given how much time is lost anyway at throws etc is a few moments stopping to get the right decision going to really detract that much? I think there is an argument to introduce a separate game clock like rugby but I think at this moment in time that's something too radical for FIFA


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Let's hope Liverpool aren't denied a clear penalty in the final game of the season which would mean they would win the league then lol.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ve had another 37 games to win the league, 1 decision will not determine if we or city win the league.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Or City. ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

Well yes 
My point was I wonder if people would change their minds re VAR should there be a spectacular reffing fail on the final day of the season.
Btw, the World Cup last year wasn't like american football games when VAR was used


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 28, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Well yes 
My point was I wonder if people would change their minds re VAR should there be a spectacular reffing fail on the final day of the season.
*Btw, the World Cup last year wasn't like american football games when VAR was used *

Click to expand...

It was farcical though.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It was farcical though.
		
Click to expand...

Granted it did seem bit daft at times.
I'm sure over time it will get more acceptance and like any change people just get used to it eventually...hopefully


----------



## GG26 (Apr 28, 2019)

Was at the King Power today.  What has happened to Arsenal?  Worst performance by an away team all season, could easily have been worse than 3-0.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Was at the King Power today.  What has happened to Arsenal?  Worst performance by an away team all season, could easily have been worse than 3-0.
		
Click to expand...

I assume all their energies are going into winning the Europa League


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I assume all their energies are going into winning the Europa League
		
Click to expand...

That could well be true.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			That could well be true.
		
Click to expand...

Big gamble though and what happens if you don't win the trophy?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big gamble though and what happens if you don't win the trophy?
		
Click to expand...

They'll get another chance to try again next season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			They'll get another chance to try again next season. 

Click to expand...

But is that really enough? We seem no further forward from Wenger when top 4 was the ultimate goal and nothing else. They are light years behind the squads of City and Liverpool and even Spurs. I think United will have a massive clear out but also the cash and inclination to spend and the ability to attract better players than Emre and Arsenal can


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 28, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



*But is that really enough?* We seem no further forward from Wenger when top 4 was the ultimate goal and nothing else. They are light years behind the squads of City and Liverpool and even Spurs. I think United will have a massive clear out but also the cash and inclination to spend and the ability to attract better players than Emre and Arsenal can
		
Click to expand...

With regards to the bit in bold - that's a question for Arsenal fans to answer. 

The old days of the top 4 being guaranteed every year with the occasional upset of one of them missing out has gone, with Man City and Spurs breaking that model. It's now 4 from 6 qualifying for the CL with Liverpool and Man City seemingly taking two of those places at the minute with the other four fighting it out for the other two places. 

That's not to say that situation won't change with either Chelsea or Man Utd (in my opinion being the more likely clubs of the four) taking a step forward and making it 3 or 4 clubs battling for the title. Or even Liverpool falling away if they don't win anything and their best players leave to challenge for trophies or the Man City owners getting bored and walking away if they can't win the CL in the next couple of years. I'm not convinced that Spurs or Arsenal have the desire or spending power (from their owners) for them to be up there year in, year out, challenging for titles.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Weâ€™ve had another 37 games to win the league, 1 decision will not determine if we or city win the league.
		
Click to expand...

Kompany should have been sent off against us when they beat us, so IMO yes it could.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 28, 2019)

There was a big Hoo Har because sometimes in a fast moving game, the Ref occasionally got it wrong and made a bad decision ......

So they bought in VAR so the ref canâ€™t make a mistake as everything it looked at in slo Mo and correct judgements made 

And now there is another big Hoo Har

Make your flippin minds up footie fans 

Grrrrr


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But is that really enough? We seem no further forward from Wenger when top 4 was the ultimate goal and nothing else. They are light years behind the squads of City and Liverpool and even Spurs. I think United will have a massive clear out but also the cash and inclination to spend and the ability to attract better players than Emre and Arsenal can
		
Click to expand...

Manager has only been there one season. It is predominantly Wengers team still. Emre needs to be allowed to create his team with his players.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 29, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Manager has only been there one season. It is predominantly Wengers team still. Emre needs to be allowed to create his team with his players.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.

Itâ€™s not that these players are all bad, far from it, but they are Wenger players and they are no doubt being coached differently. Personally if Wenger was still there with the same players and 1-2 that he would have brought in they would have made top 4 IMO.

Thatâ€™s not saying Emery is a bad coach, itâ€™s just that he will need more of his own style players to get the team moving forward.

People also forgetting how solid Arsenal looked earlier in the season before losing Holding and then Bellerin.

With a fit squad and 1-2 strong additions in the Summer Arsenal will be up there next year no doubt about it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 29, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Absolutely.

Itâ€™s not that these players are all bad, far from it, but they are Wenger players and they are no doubt being coached differently. Personally if Wenger was still there with the same players and 1-2 that he would have brought in they would have made top 4 IMO.

Thatâ€™s not saying Emery is a bad coach, itâ€™s just that he will need more of his own style players to get the team moving forward.

People also forgetting how solid Arsenal looked earlier in the season before losing Holding and then Bellerin.

With a fit squad and 1-2 strong additions in the Summer Arsenal will be up there next year no doubt about it.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same Wenger who has hamstrung Arsenal with the stupid wages he sanctioned for Ozil?


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 29, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is that the same Wenger who has hamstrung Arsenal with the stupid wages he sanctioned for Ozil?
		
Click to expand...

Ozil is world class and we need to keep hold of him.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 29, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There was a big Hoo Har because sometimes in a fast moving game, the Ref occasionally got it wrong and made a bad decision ......

So they bought in VAR so the ref canâ€™t make a mistake as everything it looked at in slo Mo and correct judgements made

And now there is another big Hoo Har

Make your flippin minds up footie fans

Grrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Sorry wrong thread. Could the mods please move to random irritations thread. Grrrrrrr ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ‘


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			After watching the vid I think the problem is because the Leeds player quite clearly kicks the ball away so Villa can knock it out and get the injured player seen to. The other Leeds player seems unaware of what's happening so carries on and scores. The argument about whether teams should or shouldn't kick the ball out is a bit irrelevant in this case, personally I applaud players who kick the ball out, it shows a degree of empathy for a fellow player who could be seriously injured.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree with that. I remember a few years ago there was a real spate of time being wasted where players were kicking it out, only for the 'injured' player to hop right back to his feet, and the FA I believe dictated that going forwards players should refrain from kicking the ball out and the referee would stop the game for any serious injuries. The Leeds left back to me looked like he was wondering what to do, then saw the pass on up the line and played it, and then that lad scored a really good goal as well, which the defence tried to prevent and couldn't. I don't think Villa have any grounds to be as angry as they were at all. Leeds should never have given them a walk-in goal either, I think that's total rubbish. You should not have to put the ball out when you've got a decent attack going - if you're deep in your own half with nothing on and you want to put the ball out for someone then fine, crack on. Players should never be vilified for _not_ doing it though.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Disagree with that. I remember a few years ago there was a real spate of time being wasted where players were kicking it out, only for the 'injured' player to hop right back to his feet, and the FA I believe dictated that going forwards players should refrain from kicking the ball out and the referee would stop the game for any serious injuries. The Leeds left back to me looked like he was wondering what to do, then saw the pass on up the line and played it, and then that lad scored a really good goal as well, which the defence tried to prevent and couldn't. I don't think Villa have any grounds to be as angry as they were at all. Leeds should never have given them a walk-in goal either, I think that's total rubbish. You should not have to put the ball out when you've got a decent attack going - if you're deep in your own half with nothing on and you want to put the ball out for someone then fine, crack on. Players should never be vilified for _not_ doing it though.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. 

Did it suit Leeds to draw the game in terms of play off opponents?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Spot on.

*Did it suit Leeds to draw the game in terms of play off opponents?*

Click to expand...

I don't think there's any mileage in this, there's still one game left to play, and Leeds are in 3rd (the top play-off spot) - which is surely the most advantageous position to be in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 29, 2019)

Saints officially safe now so good weekend for me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2019)

All a touch confusing 

Football and players always gets a bad name mainly down to the way players and managers act - diving etc. Yet here we have an incident where morally it felt wrong that Leeds scored because of the way the players were acting and Villa players stopped - so we have a manager who himself has been part of incidents deciding that it felt wrong and morally does a good thing by allowing the team to score. So for me that should be looked at as a good thing and the actions should be highlighted - yet people are being critical of it ?!? 


I also see Sterling got the FWA for Player of the Year - now Sterling has had a good year but others have had more productive ones - Salah , Hazard , Mane , Aguero Ed. but it seems that the FWA have come out and said that they also take into account players conduct off the field - that seems to be the first time I have heard that and it seems that they are looking to give him an award for his good work of the pitch in regards trying to tackle racism - but should that be part of a Footballer of the Year Award ?


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I also see Sterling got the FWA for Player of the Year - now Sterling has had a good year but others have had more productive ones - Salah , Hazard , Mane , Aguero Ed. but it seems that the FWA have come out and said that they also take into account players conduct off the field - that seems to be the first time I have heard that and it seems that they are looking to give him an award for his good work of the pitch in regards trying to tackle racism - but should that be part of a Footballer of the Year Award ?
		
Click to expand...

Voted for by the same knowledgeable bunch that put Pogba in the PL team of the year.....says its all.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All a touch confusing

Football and players always gets a bad name mainly down to the way players and managers act - diving etc. Yet here we have an incident where morally it felt wrong that Leeds scored because of the way the players were acting and Villa players stopped - so we have a manager who himself has been part of incidents deciding that it felt wrong and morally does a good thing by allowing the team to score. So for me that should be looked at as a good thing and the actions should be highlighted - yet people are being critical of it ?!?


I also see Sterling got the FWA for Player of the Year - now Sterling has had a good year but others have had more productive ones - Salah , Hazard , Mane , Aguero Ed. but it seems that the FWA have come out and said that they also take into account players conduct off the field - that seems to be the first time I have heard that and it seems that they are looking to give him an award for his good work of the pitch in regards trying to tackle racism - but should that be part of a Footballer of the Year Award ?
		
Click to expand...

I strongly disagree that Leeds goal was 'morally wrong'. The error was made by Villa's players, who mistakenly believed they were entitled to have the ball put out for treatment of an injured player. Leeds giving them a goal was simply letting them off the hook because they made a song and dance about it. I'm mainly being critical of Villa. I can understand Leeds trying to do the right thing, but I don't believe they did anything wrong in the first place.

Did you hear the cacophony of booing from Elland Road as their team allowed the walk-in goal? Clearly precious few of them felt there was any injustice that needed correcting.


Conduct or no conduct, Sterling has been absolutely fantastic and fully deserves a player of the year award. If I was giving out player of the year I'd probably have Van Dijk first and Sterling 2nd. Bernardo Silva or Hazard 3rd. But Sterling has been sensational, end of.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All a touch confusing

Football and players always gets a bad name mainly down to the way players and managers act - diving etc. Yet here we have an incident where morally it felt wrong that Leeds scored because of the way the players were acting and Villa players stopped - so we have a manager who himself has been part of incidents deciding that it felt wrong and morally does a good thing by allowing the team to score. So for me that should be looked at as a good thing and the actions should be highlighted - yet people are being critical of it ?!?


I also see Sterling got the FWA for Player of the Year - now Sterling has had a good year but others have had more productive ones - Salah , Hazard , Mane , Aguero Ed. but it seems that the FWA have come out and said that they also take into account players conduct off the field - that seems to be the first time I have heard that and it seems that they are looking to give him an award for his good work of the pitch in regards trying to tackle racism - but should that be part of a Footballer of the Year Award ?
		
Click to expand...

Bitterness oozing out of you. Sterling has been a better player than Salah this year, and I say this as someone who couldn't be more critical of Sterling where it's deserved, especially his performances for England last year in the World Cup. I truly think if he had showed up, England could've won the World Cup.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 29, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Voted for by the same knowledgeable bunch that put Pogba in the PL team of the year.....says its all.
		
Click to expand...

The players voted Pogba into their team of the year.

The football writers picked Sterling.

"says it all"

Bitterness abound from the Liverpool fans today. Why can't you be happy that so many of your players are even in the discussions for these awards?!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Bitterness abound from the Liverpool fans today. Why can't you be happy that so many of your players are even in the discussions for these awards?!
		
Click to expand...

No bitterness here, Van Dijk won the PFA award.......
The first defender in years, since John  Terry in fact.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Bitterness oozing out of you. Sterling has been a better player than Salah this year, and I say this as someone who couldn't be more critical of Sterling where it's deserved, especially his performances for England last year in the World Cup. I truly think if he had showed up, England could've won the World Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Bitterness ðŸ™„ really ?

You think itâ€™s bitterness that I think Sterling got the award because of his stand to racism ? Any of the players named including Sterling and VVD plus Son are worthy winners , some players have produced more for their team and indeed are more crucial for their team Hazard being a perfect example - take him out of Chelsea and they are mid table , take Sterling out and City still challenge for title.

I applaud Sterling for his stance off the field and indeed at Montenegro and if you wanted to look back you will see I have always rated and stood up for him when many slated him - itâ€™s got nothing to do with bitterness and Iâ€™m unsure why you just used Salah as a comparison when other names where mentioned


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2019)

I feel that Sterling has been really consistent all season, which can't be said for too many of the other options. Hazard had that really quiet spell around November, Salah also had a couple of goal droughts where his contribution was questioned, Mane didn't really hit form until the turn of the year. But Sterling has been consistently good all season. That's what puts him ahead of the others.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2019)

So weâ€™re not aloud to slate Sterling when he underperforms for England,and now he gets an award for playing well for club and itâ€™s not deserved ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Some people are never happy ðŸ˜†


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Kompany should have been sent off against us when they beat us, so IMO yes it could.
		
Click to expand...

And that is opening the biggest can of worms for the forum. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			There was a big Hoo Har because sometimes in a fast moving game, the Ref occasionally got it wrong and made a bad decision ......

So they bought in VAR so the ref canâ€™t make a mistake as everything it looked at in slo Mo and correct judgements made

And now there is another big Hoo Har

Make your flippin minds up footie fans

Grrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Ah say it's 2019 who says Hoo Har, don't you mean big  "bost up"


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Ah say it's 2019 who says Hoo Har, don't you mean big  "bost up"
		
Click to expand...

Eckie Thump ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2019)

Was VVD any good for Southampton?
Because I canâ€™t remember the love fest for him then.
Quality player,but Iâ€™ve  never known the media blow so much smoke up a players arse.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Disagree with that. I remember a few years ago there was a real spate of time being wasted where players were kicking it out, only for the 'injured' player to hop right back to his feet, and the FA I believe dictated that going forwards players should refrain from kicking the ball out and the referee would stop the game for any serious injuries. The Leeds left back to me looked like he was wondering what to do, then saw the pass on up the line and played it, and then that lad scored a really good goal as well, which the defence tried to prevent and couldn't. I don't think Villa have any grounds to be as angry as they were at all. Leeds should never have given them a walk-in goal either, I think that's total rubbish. You should not have to put the ball out when you've got a decent attack going - if you're deep in your own half with nothing on and you want to put the ball out for someone then fine, crack on. Players should never be vilified for _not_ doing it though.
		
Click to expand...

Come what may people are never going to agree with what went off. Re a decent attack going off. The ball was with the left back who was in his own half. And there in lies the problem for me. During the City Utd game, City kicked the ball out coz Rashford went down injured. It was the right thing to do and nowt was said. Later in the game Utd believe it or not we're in a half decent position when a City player went down, Neville is screaming that Utd should not of kicked the ball out. Tosser, he never said that in the first half when City did it. Why does it matter if you are in a decent position. One thing I will agree on is said injured player running around like Bambi once he has been touched by the magic sponge. If a player wants to stop a game for a minute, stand on the sidelines for a minute waiting to come on. Simples. Once more we are talking about players cheating which is affecting the game like diving, fake elbows etc etc. More importantly for me though is if play does not get stopped how do we know if a player is injured or hurt, and there's a massive differance. A couple of years ago KDB went down injured towards the end of a game, opposition keeper tried to pick him up as he thought he was play acting. He had six weeks off with a knackered knee. Bilesa's name was mud early on this season for er cheating of all things. Think his actions are a step in the right direction. A good decision from " dirty Leeds" me finks.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Eckie Thump ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Goody goody yum yum.ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Spot on.

Did it suit Leeds to draw the game in terms of play off opponents?
		
Click to expand...

Think the problem for Leeds now is they are going into the play offs with a loss of form ðŸ˜³


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I feel that Sterling has been really consistent all season, which can't be said for too many of the other options. Hazard had that really quiet spell around November, Salah also had a couple of goal droughts where his contribution was questioned, Mane didn't really hit form until the turn of the year. But Sterling has been consistently good all season. That's what puts him ahead of the others.
		
Click to expand...

As a neutral ðŸ˜‰ I think Bernado Silva has been more consistent than Sterling this year.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 29, 2019)

Reet, last post and am off to the range. 

Would like to see these awards at the end of the season.

Stirling could finish the season as a treble winner.
VVD could finish with an excellent double.
Stirling could finish with the Crappyboo cup.
VVD could finish with nowt.

My point is we are at the cutting edge of the season, players could slip and end up with egg on there faces. Players could make title winning saves or score hat tricks. Players could be injured for the last four or five games.

These awards are done to early.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I strongly disagree that Leeds goal was 'morally wrong'. The error was made by Villa's players, who mistakenly believed they were entitled to have the ball put out for treatment of an injured player. Leeds giving them a goal was simply letting them off the hook because they made a song and dance about it. I'm mainly being critical of Villa. I can understand Leeds trying to do the right thing, but I don't believe they did anything wrong in the first place.

Did you hear the cacophony of booing from Elland Road as their team allowed the walk-in goal? Clearly precious few of them felt there was any injustice that needed correcting.


Conduct or no conduct, Sterling has been absolutely fantastic and fully deserves a player of the year award. If I was giving out player of the year I'd probably have Van Dijk first and Sterling 2nd. Bernardo Silva or Hazard 3rd. But Sterling has been sensational, end of.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t that Villa players believed they were entitled for the ball to go out - itâ€™s the fact the Leeds player acted as if he was going to put the ball out due to player who was clearly injured after a foul , so the Villa players sensing that the Leeds playing was acting as if he was going to put the ball out stopped reacting - the Leeds player suddenly went for walking the ball out to releasing a player who was offside as well. It was nothing to do with them feeling entitlement for the ball to go out

The referee also has a part to play - it was a clear foul on the Villa player for a start and he did look in pain and was taken off , then the officials had also stopped hence the Leeds player who was offside was allowed to continue and then when he sent a player off despite clearly not seeing the incident - but then i saw who the referee was - Atwell and that says it all.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wasnâ€™t that Villa players believed they were entitled for the ball to go out - itâ€™s the fact the Leeds player acted as if he was going to put the ball out due to player who was clearly injured after a foul , so the Villa players sensing that the Leeds playing was acting as if he was going to put the ball out stopped reacting - the Leeds player suddenly went for walking the ball out to releasing a player who was offside as well. It was nothing to do with them feeling entitlement for the ball to go out

The referee also has a part to play - it was a clear foul on the Villa player for a start and he did look in pain and was taken off , then the officials had also stopped hence the Leeds player who was offside was allowed to continue and then when he sent a player off despite clearly not seeing the incident - but then i saw who the referee was - Atwell and that says it all.
		
Click to expand...

Just play to the whistle, otherwise you are just pandering to those teams who just  wish to waste  time or break the flow of a game.

This is something that Dean Smith has now encouraged two clubs to do, Brentford and now Villa. 

Also the challenge that injured Kodja wasn't a foul but that's immaterial. 

Play to the whistle.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 29, 2019)

If people saw the Leeds Villa game they would have seen that not long before this incident Villa had kicked the ball out of play as a Leeds player was lying on the floor â€˜hurtâ€™. It was expected then to be reciprocated and we know what ensued


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 29, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Was VVD any good for Southampton?
Because I canâ€™t remember the love fest for him then.
Quality player,but Iâ€™ve  never known the media blow so much smoke up a players arse.
		
Click to expand...

Crazy isnâ€™t it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Crazy isnâ€™t it?
		
Click to expand...

Is it really crazy ? This is a player that has turned a top 4 team into a title challenging team - he has made a backline the best in the league - his stats are unreal for a CB, this season not one single player has managed to dribble past him. He is  fully deserving of his plaudits and put any complaints down to sour grapes and being a tad jealous


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2019)

Is there a team in the PL that wouldn't have VVD? Any team that wouldn't be better with him in it? That's usually a decent way to judge if a player is 'all that'


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 29, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Is there a team in the PL that wouldn't have VVD? Any team that wouldn't be better with him in it? That's usually a decent way to judge if a player is 'all that'
		
Click to expand...

VVD imo would walk into the starting line up off any team in World Football - thatâ€™s how good he is. The best CB in Europe imo


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 29, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Was VVD any good for Southampton?
Because I canâ€™t remember the love fest for him then.
Quality player,but Iâ€™ve  never known the media blow so much smoke up a players arse.
		
Click to expand...

He was immense for a year. Then blatantly downed tools. His attitude stunk the place up. 

Will be intriguing of Liverpool don't win anything in next year or two and barca come knocking.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it really crazy ? This is a player that has turned a top 4 team into a title challenging team - he has made a backline the best in the league - his stats are unreal for a CB, this season not one single player has managed to dribble past him. He is  fully deserving of his plaudits and put any complaints down to sour grapes and being a tad jealous
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s had a great season but thats all itâ€™s been, plus, except for City the standard of teams this year is as bad as I can remember.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Heâ€™s had a great season but thats all itâ€™s been, plus, except for City the standard of teams this year is as bad as I can remember.
		
Click to expand...

You need to have a look at historical PL tables then. 3rd this year will be mid 70â€™s. I believe only season has 3rd been 80 points. 

The also rans are as good/bad as they ever were. It just doesnâ€™t suit your narrative.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 30, 2019)

Jeeez I only asked a question ðŸ˜³


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			VVD imo would walk into the starting line up off any team in World Football - thatâ€™s how good he is. The best CB in Europe imo
		
Click to expand...

Slight over reaction I feel. Good but definitely not THE best in Europe.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Slight over reaction I feel. Good but definitely not THE best in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest homer who is better right now?

Whilst he may not be the best I just canâ€™t think of whoâ€™s better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Out of interest homer who is better right now?

Whilst he may not be the best I just canâ€™t think of whoâ€™s better.
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely have de Ligt as one of the best this season and in my opinion ahead of VVD.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Slight over reaction I feel. Good but definitely not THE best in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Who would you say is Homer,someone this year who has been immense all year.

I havenâ€™t seen a better centre back for a long time potentially.
This year he has been superb all round,he has also helped others around him improve.

He imo has the potential to be up there with the best the P/L has had,he will have to do it over many seasons though.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would definitely have de Ligt as one of the best this season and in my opinion ahead of VVD.
		
Click to expand...

Just think of the standard theyâ€™re playing at week to week. De Ligt might have the potential to be better but no way heâ€™s proven it this season.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would definitely have de Ligt as one of the best this season and in my opinion ahead of VVD.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to tell, the Dutch league is hardly a top league compared to the Spanish, Italian and English leagues 

When he gets his move away in the summer Iâ€™d be interested to see how he does. Iâ€™m sure he will be great but like VVD couldnâ€™t really be deemed a top top player until he got in a top team


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Just think of the standard theyâ€™re playing at week to week. De Ligt might have the potential to be better but no way heâ€™s proven it this season.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. Just look at the performances he has put in during the CL run and in particular the second leg in Turin. I admit VVD has come on immensely this season and has the potential to be the best but I personally don't think he is yet. Just my point of view


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I disagree. Just look at the performances he has put in during the CL run and in particular the second leg in Turin. I admit VVD has come on immensely this season and has the potential to be the best but I personally don't think he is yet. Just my point of view
		
Click to expand...

Ok based on that how many times have you actually seen him play a full 90 minutes.
I suggest your basing it on one or 2 games


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wasnâ€™t that Villa players believed they were entitled for the ball to go out - itâ€™s the fact the Leeds player acted as if he was going to put the ball out due to player who was clearly injured after a foul , so the Villa players sensing that the Leeds playing was acting as if he was going to put the ball out stopped reacting - the Leeds player suddenly went for walking the ball out to releasing a player who was offside as well. It was nothing to do with them feeling entitlement for the ball to go out

The referee also has a part to play - it was a clear foul on the Villa player for a start and he did look in pain and was taken off , then the officials had also stopped hence the Leeds player who was offside was allowed to continue and then when he sent a player off despite clearly not seeing the incident - but then i saw who the referee was - Atwell and that says it all.
		
Click to expand...

1. I don't think he acted like he was putting it out of play at all. He just paused in possession thinking about what to do and then saw the pass up the line.
2. If he was offside, he wasn't flagged by the lino so that's the officials fault, not either of the two teams.

Villa just made a huge mistake and then had a tantrum about it, Leeds then played into their hands by giving them the goal back.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Was VVD any good for Southampton?
Because I canâ€™t remember the love fest for him then.
Quality player,but Iâ€™ve  never known the media blow so much smoke up a players arse.
		
Click to expand...

I mean, he was obviously good enough for Liverpool to spend Â£75mil on signing him, which was an astronomical amount let's not forget.

And lastly, Sergio Ramos is still the best centre back in Europe for the time being.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I disagree. Just look at the performances he has put in during the CL run and in particular the second leg in Turin. I admit VVD has come on immensely this season and has the potential to be the best but I personally don't think he is yet. Just my point of view
		
Click to expand...

So, a guy who plays for a team who have conceded more that Liverpool and in a mickey mouse league is better than VVD because you saw him play 2/3 games ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Liverpool have gone from conceding 40/50 goals a season to 20 now. The keeper will have helped. But they difference was clear second half of last season even with a dodgy keeper.

BTW. Let's not forget that you thiught calling him the best in Europe was an over reaction and yet managed to name 1 other defender....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2019)

For me these are the current top 4 CBâ€™s in Football

VVD
Koulibaly 
Varane
Ramos 

Laporte is prob the next and will replace Ramos and De Ligt will need to do it consistently over a whole season at a top club in a top league


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Out of interest homer *who is better right now*?

Whilst he may not be the best I just canâ€™t think of whoâ€™s better.
		
Click to expand...

Lovren, obviously.ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would definitely have de Ligt as one of the best this season and in my opinion ahead of VVD.
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious? De Ligt has been very good for Ajax in the CL and has the potential to be fantastic, but right now I'd put him behind VVD, Varane, Ramos, Koulibaly, Pique, Chiellini, Laporte, Umtiti and Marquinhos at the very least, as well as possibly Orban. No way he's the best CB in Europe yet.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow. What a start for Ajax. Dominated the play and deserve the goal.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 30, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Wow. What a start for Ajax. Dominated the play and deserve the goal.
		
Click to expand...

Too many players out for Spurs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Too many players out for Spurs.
		
Click to expand...

Only really missing two ? They are being dominated at home in midfield and Ajax are finding it easy to pick apart their backline - those two areas they donâ€™t seem to be missing any main players


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 30, 2019)

De Jong looks absolute class in midfield. So calm, looks absolutely at ease in the centre of the park, he's going to be superb for Barcelona.

This has been magnificent football from Ajax so far, superb pressure, and the neat football in tight areas in Spurs' half has been brilliant to watch. We've got a game on our hands here.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2019)

Is it me or has rose become one of the most whiny little sods on the football pitch over the past year or so


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only really missing two ? They are being dominated at home in midfield and Ajax are finding it easy to pick apart their backline - those two areas they donâ€™t seem to be missing any main players
		
Click to expand...


Winks? Sissoko?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Is it me or has rose become one of the most whiny little sods on the football pitch over the past year or so
		
Click to expand...

Just a whiny little sod in general.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only really missing two ? They are being dominated at home in midfield and Ajax are finding it easy to pick apart their backline - those two areas they donâ€™t seem to be missing any main players
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to Spurs though LP, Ajax did a decent job on both Real Madrid and Juventus so it's not a massive surprise they're putting in a performance against Spurs as well.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 30, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Winks? Sissoko?
		
Click to expand...

Sissoko isn't missing. He's sat on the bench.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 30, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Winks? Sissoko?
		
Click to expand...

Have Wanyama and Erkisen playing , Sissoko on the bench. Ajax are just better than them at the moment and Spurs lack of depth is showing in the second half of the season. 


ColchesterFC said:



			To be fair to Spurs though LP, Ajax did a decent job on both Real Madrid and Juventus so it's not a massive surprise they're putting in a performance against Spurs as well.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Iâ€™m not surprised at - hence why I donâ€™t believe Spurs missing two players is the reason why Ajax are dominating - they are just better than Spurs at the moment


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Sissoko isn't missing. He's sat on the bench.
		
Click to expand...

On the pitch now!

How could the medical team let vertonghan back on?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 30, 2019)

When are we going to start taking traumatic brain injury seriously in football? No way he should have been allowed back on the pitch.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			When are we going to start taking traumatic brain injury seriously in football? No way he should have been allowed back on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

The ref clearly took it seriously! He checked with the medical team who were either blind or lied


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 30, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Sissoko isn't missing. He's sat on the bench.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s been out , sure he would have started if 100%


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The ref clearly took it seriously! He checked with the medical team who were either blind or lied
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem with having team doctors making those sorts of decisions. Whether direct or otherwise, they must be under pressure to allow players to return to the pitch. Maybe it's time for neutral doctors to be making decisions on player welfare rather than relying on club doctors to make that decision.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 30, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123246651773202432
Sums up the game pretty well so far.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2019)

Feel for the spurs players tonight.. itâ€™s hard to get motivated just after being defeated in their cup final ðŸ˜†


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow, that first 25 minutes was shocking. We looked like the away side, and Ajax looked incredible. It really shows that they had a week off and we had two days. I never like to be without Vertonghen, but Sissoko coming on has improved us a lot and steadied the ship a little bit. We really need to go and get two goals second half I feel. 



Dan2501 said:



			When are we going to start taking traumatic brain injury seriously in football? No way he should have been allowed back on the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he was knocked out or concussed, he just broke his nose. He obviously wanted to come back on but after about 30 seconds realised he was light-headed or struggling to breathe or something (I dunno, never broken my nose).


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Wow, that first 25 minutes was shocking. We looked like the away side, and Ajax looked incredible. It really shows that they had a week off and we had two days. I never like to be without Vertonghen, but Sissoko coming on has improved us a lot and steadied the ship a little bit. We really need to go and get two goals second half I feel. 


I don't think he was knocked out or concussed, he just broke his nose. He obviously wanted to come back on but after about 30 seconds realised he was light-headed or struggling to breathe or something (I dunno, never broken my nose).
		
Click to expand...

lol you sound like Poch, its not an excuse buts its an excuse. Poor professional sportsmen not able to be up with the pace of a CL semi final because theyve only had a few days off? Seriously?  Surely if it was a fatigue thing it would show at the end not the start? Maybe Ajax were the better side and Poch had set Spurs up the wrong way to combat them?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

fundy said:



			lol you sound like Poch, its not an excuse buts its an excuse. Poor professional sportsmen not able to be up with the pace of a CL semi final because theyve only had a few days off? Seriously?  Surely if it was a fatigue thing it would show at the end not the start? Maybe Ajax were the better side and Poch had set Spurs up the wrong way to combat them?
		
Click to expand...

Tactics aside, they were just sharper than us. That comes from fitness. In addition, yes we have looked better since Sissoko came on for Vertoghen which indicates our shape was wrong as well.


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Tactics aside, they were just sharper than us. That comes from fitness. In addition, yes we have looked better since Sissoko came on for Vertoghen which indicates our shape was wrong as well.
		
Click to expand...

first 20 mins has nothing to do with fitness, they wanted it more, were set up better and completely outplayed you, have the fitness levels changed now youve got a better formation to combat them? 

If its down to fitness then you might not want to watch the last 10-15 mins


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

fundy said:



			first 20 mins has nothing to do with fitness, they wanted it more, were set up better and completely outplayed you, have the fitness levels changed now youve got a better formation to combat them?

If its down to fitness then you might not want to watch the last 10-15 mins
		
Click to expand...

They were raring to go and we were slow out of the blocks. Sissoko coming as helped because he has bags of energy. Incidentally he didn't play the other day either.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			They were raring to go and we were slow out of the blocks. Sissoko coming as helped because he has bags of energy. Incidentally he didn't play the other day either.
		
Click to expand...

Nor did tripper but he has been suspect (all season though)

If the players canâ€™t come out the blocks, at home, at the new stadium, in a champ league semi then you have to question what does get them going!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Nor did tripper but he has been suspect (all season though)

If the players canâ€™t come out the blocks, at home, at the new stadium, in a champ league semi then you have to question what does get them going!
		
Click to expand...

Trippier is just bloody awful. Wish I knew what happened to that Trippier who played for England last summer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			They were raring to go and we were slow out of the blocks. Sissoko coming as helped because he has bags of energy. Incidentally he didn't play the other day either.
		
Click to expand...

As usual, blinkered again. Get real, they want it more then you.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 30, 2019)

Wanyama and Alli have been so poor in the centre of the park for Spurs tonight. Been completely out-played. Wanyama dreadful in possession, Alli invisible.


----------



## fundy (Apr 30, 2019)

ah well, at least its Ajax who will be tired for the 2nd leg after a cup final this weekend  ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

spurs fortunate to only be 1 down after that, that said, Ajax werent that great after the first half hour for me. Sissoko was excellent, massive onus on Son 2nd leg but they need the likes of Alli Ericson and Mourra to turn up


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I mean, he was obviously good enough for Liverpool to spend Â£75mil on signing him, which was an astronomical amount let's not forget.

And lastly, Sergio Ramos is still the best centre back in Europe for the time being.
		
Click to expand...

Now you really havent a clue.

Ramos is protected at Real by most refs and doesnt have to do a lot of defending.

If Ramos played for Valencia or Seville he'd be sent off 10 times a season. Good goalscoring defender, but thats about it.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 30, 2019)

Could have been much, much worse the way that Ajax started the game.
At least we will have Son back next week and hopefully Sissoko will start the game rather than coming off the bench.
Who knows, Poch may rush Kane back - stranger things have happened and I bet that Harry is gagging to be out there.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Wanyama and Alli have been so poor in the centre of the park for Spurs tonight. Been completely out-played. Wanyama dreadful in possession, Alli invisible.
		
Click to expand...

Pointless playing Dele in midfield, he disappears, you're right. If you're not going to play right up off the striker he's not worth having.

Well that was dire anyway. Crazy how Sissoko is now one of our most important players.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Now you really havent a clue.

Ramos is protected at Real by most refs and doesnt have to do a lot of defending.

If Ramos played for Valencia or Seville he'd be sent off 10 times a season. Good goalscoring defender, but thats about it.
		
Click to expand...

How does being protected by refs tie in with having the most red cards of all time??


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Trippier is just bloody awful. Wish I knew what happened to that Trippier who played for England last summer.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't that long ago tha Trippier was touted as being better than Walker.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			How does being protected by refs tie in with having the most red cards of all time?? 

Click to expand...

Exactly, if you actually bothered to watch him defending, and what he is allowed to get away with you'd plainly see that he gets away with so much stuff as he plays for Real.

Make your own mind up instead of listening to stupid pundits or football manager info, and you may learn something.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

Liverpool fan doesn't rate Sergio Ramos, what a shocker.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Liverpool fan doesn't rate Sergio Ramos, what a shocker. 

Click to expand...

Obvious reply, nothing to do with last years final.

Obvious no. 2 - no real defence of the player?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 30, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Obvious reply, nothing to do with last years final.

Obvious no. 2 - no real defence of the player?
		
Click to expand...

It's also obvious he's a superb defender, not really sure what you expect me to say. I don't care enough about Sergio Ramos to argue his case all night. You can think he's rubbish if you want to.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 30, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's also obvious he's a superb defender, not really sure what you expect me to say. I don't care enough about Sergio Ramos to argue his case all night. You can think he's rubbish if you want to.
		
Click to expand...

Not rubbish, but just that he has been massively protected in a Real shirt over the years. Very good footballer, and goalscoring one at that, but not a great defender. There is a difference.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Liverpool fan doesn't rate Sergio Ramos, what a shocker. 

Click to expand...

The fact of his success in the international stage aswell


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Liverpool fan doesn't rate Sergio Ramos, what a shocker. 

Click to expand...

Think heâ€™d been on the sauce last night ðŸ˜†

Ramos is the most carded player in CL history,but because he wasnâ€™t sent off last season against Liverpool,heâ€™s protected by the refs ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tashyboy (May 1, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think heâ€™d been on the sauce last night ðŸ˜†

Ramos is the most carded player in CL history,but because he wasnâ€™t sent off last season against Liverpool,heâ€™s protected by the refs ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

As a neutral, the Ramos "tackle" in last years final, and I use the word tackle very loosely. Was typical of how good he is. He knowingly did a job. He is the defensive equivalent of Fernandinho at City. Players you would hate to play against you, but you would love them in your team.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think he was knocked out or concussed, he just broke his nose. He obviously wanted to come back on but after about 30 seconds realised he was light-headed or struggling to breathe or something (I dunno, never broken my nose).
		
Click to expand...

His eyes were glazed over and he looked like he was going to be sick. He was concussed, was definitely more than a broken nose. The medical team have rightly been criticised.


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			His eyes were glazed over and he looked like he was going to be sick. He was concussed, was definitely more than a broken nose. The medical team have rightly been criticised.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, when I typed that reply I hadn't actually seen the bit where he lost his footing and nearly fell over, I must have glanced away from the telly at that point, I only saw that footage later on. Obviously that does suggest some kind of mental trauma.


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2019)

https://www.football365.com/news/poch-defends-medical-staff-issues-vertonghen-update 
Apparently we're still saying he didn't have concussion. Maybe the loss of blood just made him feel light-headed and dizzy when he tried to carry on? I really don't know.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

He took a heavy blow to the head and following it his eyes were glazed over, he was being sick and could hardly walk, almost certainly some form of traumatic brain injury, struggle to believe he's not at the very least mildly concussed.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			He took a heavy blow to the head and following it his eyes were glazed over, he was being sick and could hardly walk, almost certainly some form of traumatic brain injury, struggle to believe he's not at the very least mildly concussed.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.
He had just headed his team-mares head hard, and broke his nose. He would obviously have some element of shock as well as having what is still covered by the term â€œhead injuryâ€.
Itâ€™s crazy to think anything else.


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			He took a heavy blow to the head and following it his eyes were glazed over, he was being sick and could hardly walk, almost certainly some form of traumatic brain injury, struggle to believe he's not at the very least mildly concussed.
		
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to agree. But I also don't think the medical staff would outright lie, so the conclusion is the 'concussion tests' they do are not adequate. I believe there should be an independent doctor at each game, not affiliated to either club, so they can assess the player properly and without bias or pressure from coaching staff. I also think it would be good to allow a temporary rolling sub to cover for them, so that it can be given the proper time and the team are not left short of a player. This would obviously be at the ref's discretion that a head injury has taken place.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			As a neutral, the Ramos "tackle" in last years final, and I use the word tackle very loosely. Was typical of how good he is. He knowingly did a job. He is the defensive equivalent of Fernandinho at City. Players you would hate to play against you, but you would love them in your team.
		
Click to expand...

Good at Judo, maybe.

My opinion of him was the same before last years final. Poor defender, massively protected, good goalscorer.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm inclined to agree. But I also don't think the medical staff would outright lie, so the conclusion is the 'concussion tests' they do are not adequate. I believe there should be an independent doctor at each game, not affiliated to either club, so they can assess the player properly and without bias or pressure from coaching staff. I also think it would be good to allow a temporary rolling sub to cover for them, so that it can be given the proper time and the team are not left short of a player. This would obviously be at the ref's discretion that a head injury has taken place.
		
Click to expand...

According to this they followed procedure https://www.skysports.com/football/...-forced-off-after-head-collision-against-ajax 

I agree that an independent doctor should be on hand to make a decision. I am not so sure on the rolling subs as I think it'll be too easy for teams to take advantage to give players a rest and its open to abuse


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123336697658392576
Idiots


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			According to this they followed procedure https://www.skysports.com/football/...-forced-off-after-head-collision-against-ajax

I agree that an independent doctor should be on hand to make a decision. I am not so sure on the rolling subs as *I think it'll be too easy for teams to take advantage to give players a rest and its open to abuse*

Click to expand...

How? It's only for head injuries, and the ref will be able to spot if a head injury occurred. He'll have seen the incident, which is usually a clash of heads.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 1, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123336697658392576
Idiots
		
Click to expand...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48117216


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 1, 2019)

What a knobhead and deserves all he gets.
But donâ€™t tar all Liverpool supporters because of him.

I know who this guy is and he has caused trouble all over the world and not just at the match.
He should be done for assault.
Heâ€™s over 60yrs old and hasnâ€™t grown up yet.
What a plank and the ones laughing arenâ€™t much better imo.

P.s. heâ€™s done it again now.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			What a knobhead and deserves all he gets.
But donâ€™t tar all Liverpool supporters because of him.

I know who this guy is and he has caused trouble all over the world and not just at the match.
He should be done for assault.
Heâ€™s over 60yrs old and hasnâ€™t grown up yet.
What a plank and the ones laughing arenâ€™t much better imo.

P.s. heâ€™s done it again now.
		
Click to expand...

If the bloke has previous should he not have a banning order? 

Do Merseyside police not send spotters across to look out for tubes and help identify them to Spanish police, stop the problem before it begins?

Anyway, totally agree with your top two sentences.


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			What a knobhead and deserves all he gets.
But donâ€™t tar all Liverpool supporters because of him.

I know who this guy is and he has caused trouble all over the world and not just at the match.
He should be done for assault.
Heâ€™s over 60yrs old and hasnâ€™t grown up yet.
What a plank and the ones laughing arenâ€™t much better imo.

P.s. heâ€™s done it again now.
		
Click to expand...

If you know who he is, inform the police, it says they're still trying to identify him.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123336312495407105
He did it twice. Some people really need to grow up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			What a knobhead and deserves all he gets.
But donâ€™t tar all Liverpool supporters because of him.

*I know who this guy is and he has caused trouble all over the world and not just at the match.*
He should be done for assault.
Heâ€™s over 60yrs old and hasnâ€™t grown up yet.
What a plank and the ones laughing arenâ€™t much better imo.

P.s. heâ€™s done it again now.
		
Click to expand...

Get onto the club and the police and name him then - right now the throbber is giving the fan base a bad name and embarrassing both the club and English fans. Liverpool have spent a long time trying to repair a damaged reputation and these actions but that back years. The club fan base is getting battered on social media right now because of his actions and what it looks likes his mates - so if you know him you need to inform the club.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Get onto the club and the police and name him then - right now the throbber is giving the fan base a bad name and embarrassing both the club and English fans. Liverpool have spent a long time trying to repair a damaged reputation and these actions but that back years. The club fan base is getting battered on social media right now because of his actions and what it looks likes his mates - so if you know him you need to inform the club.
		
Click to expand...

The club and police know who he is but have done nothing about it.
Heâ€™s been doing it for years.
I am in the USA on my hols so I am not spending my time on the phone doing the polices job that they should have done years ago.


----------



## Kellfire (May 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			The club and police know who he is but have done nothing about it.
Heâ€™s been doing it for years.
I am in the USA on my hols so I am not spending my time on the phone doing the polices job that they should have done years ago.
		
Click to expand...

But you will spend it on a golf forum.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2019)

He is just reinforcing to everyone else what prats the English are abroad, it's not just football fans reputation he is reinforcing but every Englishman.
I hope he gets to miss the game sat in a cell.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123336312495407105
He did it twice. Some people really need to grow up.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry but have watched the first video 3 times.

What did he do please and apologies for asking


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

3offTheTee said:



			So sorry but have watched the first video 3 times.

What did he do please and apologies for asking
		
Click to expand...

If you watch in the background near the start, the guy is standing on the waterfall and it looks like he's trying to take a photo when he gets launched into the fountain by the Liverpool fan.

Iker Casillas has been taken ill from the Porto training ground with a suspected heart attack. Hope he's okay and has a quick recovery.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2019)

When them Chelsea fans or the West Ham fan were discussed on here I donâ€™t remember anyone saying they were embarrassing their Club AND England, it was just the clubs getting slagged off.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			If you watch in the background near the start, the guy is standing on the waterfall and it looks like he's trying to take a photo when he gets launched into the fountain by the Liverpool fan.

Iker Casillas has been taken ill from the Porto training ground with a suspected heart attack. Hope he's okay and has a quick recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dan. Share your sentiments re Casillas.


----------



## Orikoru (May 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			When them Chelsea fans or the West Ham fan were discussed on here I donâ€™t remember anyone saying they were embarrassing their Club AND England, it was just the clubs getting slagged off. 

Click to expand...

Wasn't that because they weren't abroad??


----------



## Slime (May 1, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			The club and police know who he is but have done nothing about it.
Heâ€™s been doing it for years.
I am in the USA on my hols so I am not spending my time on the phone doing the polices job that they should have done years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry fella, but I really think you should make that call or, as a minimum, send them an email.
People like that MUST be brought to justice as soon as possible, and you can help do that.
You really should do the right thing, in my opinion.


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do Merseyside police not send spotters across to look out for tubes and help identify them to Spanish police, stop the problem before it begins?
		
Click to expand...

Although 'spotters' do attend all away matches, even abroad, and are well known to the fans, and those they take an interest in, they obviously don't have any jurisdiction abroad, and to be honest, even though they liaise with the local police, the local police don't take much notice of them, they simply listen or acknowledge them and go through the motions, they actually don't like them there in my experience, I even saw a local telling one of our top spotters some years ago to go away and mind his own business, almost with a raised baton!!

In Marseilles a few years back a spotter saw a lad who was on a ban, I saw him point him out to the local police who did nothing, he was sat drinking in a bar miles from the ground, and as such under the banning zone (1 mile) of a ground, he actually wasn't doing anything wrong. Some banning orders make you hand in your passports but if your offence was in England, they don't, so you can travel away and stay far enough away from where your club is playing and they can't do squat, as happens in England also!

There was an Act they specifically created a few years back to upgrade from the old 70's Urban75 Justice (public order act) for when we were travelling away to both PSG and Anderlecht and they believed there was going to be a lot of trouble, police were all over St Pancras station early doors stopping loads getting on, even though many hadn't been banned or ever been in trouble before! It created more trouble than if they had let every on the train!!

Spotters in my experience simply view whats going on abroad and then once back simply raise banning orders in retrospect of any activity they've witnessed, they can't do anything else!


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			What a grade a @@@@ - hope he gets what he deserves as well as nicked and a banning order. Gives Liverpool and English fans a bad name.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just him, there's a gang of them all urging each other on.
Bunch of low life @rseholes the group of them. Someone should have thrown that fat tw@t with the hat on into the water.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 1, 2019)

Gutless scum.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

Joe Gomez starts for Liverpool ahead of TAA. Firmino not fit enough to start. Looks like Liverpool have packed the midfield with Fabinho, Milner, Keita, and Wijnaldum. Excited for this one!


----------



## adam6177 (May 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Joe Gomez starts for Liverpool ahead of TAA. Firmino not fit enough to start. Looks like Liverpool have packed the midfield with Fabinho, Milner, Keita, and Wijnaldum. Excited for this one!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I just hope we can bring it back to anfield with a chance if getting through.

1. - don't get humped tonight!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Wasn't that because they weren't abroad??
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea were, but why does location make a difference?


----------



## adam6177 (May 1, 2019)

FFS can't get my feed to work..... Was it a penalty in anyone's opinion?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			FFS can't get my feed to work..... Was it a penalty in anyone's opinion?
		
Click to expand...

The challenge on Mane ? I think so - Mane just jumped up when itâ€™s clear Pique is bundling him down from behind.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Chelsea were, but why does location make a difference?
		
Click to expand...

I think if our fans (English ones) are misbehaving abroad then it makes English tourists look worse. We aren't tourists if we're at home.


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

Nothing was done to make Mane launch himself forward like that, the defender was all over him being so tall, but there was no push to make Mane dive forwards like that, massive simulation.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2019)

Because La Liga is on 11 sports donâ€™t really see the likes of Barce anymore but Messi and Suarez still just go past people with frightening ease - so scarey to watch as an opposing fan , but see Suarez still throwing himself to the floor as quickly as possible


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2019)

Great goal, from nowhere is the scary part.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

Left-side looking absolutely deadly for Barcelona. That's a few times Alba's got down the left and looked dangerous and finally gets the ball in the right place and Suarez jumps on it. Liverpool need to respond quickly here.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2019)

And thatâ€™s why Henderson should not be playing at the top level.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

Messi's ridiculous. Dribbling with ease out of danger from RB. So calm, so confident, a joy to watch.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think if our fans (English ones) are misbehaving abroad then it makes English tourists look worse. We aren't tourists if we're at home.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but, once again every team has scum and they are embarrassing were ever they misbehave.

If you have the time or/and are bored, look back at the comments on here when the Chelsea video was exposed and nobody, I believe, mention it being an embarrassment to England, just had a pop at Chelsea.


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Messi's ridiculous. Dribbling with ease out of danger from RB. So calm, so confident, a joy to watch.
		
Click to expand...

The speed and slickness of the passing, itâ€™s like the ball is on 12 inches of string tied to their feet!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think if our fans (English ones) are misbehaving abroad then it makes English tourists look worse. We aren't tourists if we're at home.
		
Click to expand...

Think weâ€™re good ðŸ˜†


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Agreed, but, once again every team has scum and they are embarrassing were ever they misbehave.

If you have the time or/and are bored, look back at the comments on here when the Chelsea video was exposed and nobody, I believe, mention it being an embarrassment to England, just had a pop at Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

Oh i fully believe that would be the case. As a neutral its quite obvious that certain posters take joy having a pop at Liverpool. Which obviously can include Everton in regards to the people. 

My point was simply that I could understand why events that happened at home wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 1, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think weâ€™re good ðŸ˜†

View attachment 27213

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜… TFFT!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

Liverpool lacking an attacking central threat. No-one for Mane and Salah to link the play with or get the ball into, I'm sure Klopp would have been tempted to bring Firmino on when Keita went down. Don't think Milner will last long in the 2nd half, has to bring on an attacker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2019)

The level of protection Messi gets at home is ridiculous and indeed many of the Barce players - little fouls and tackles that should be given ignored , clear bookings and then touch Messi and he goes down and whistles and the ref reacts. Can see someone reacting soon enough. We can certainly get something from this but need a link with the front two and better final ball


----------



## pokerjoke (May 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because La Liga is on 11 sports donâ€™t really see the likes of Barce anymore but Messi and Suarez still just go past people with frightening ease - so scarey to watch as an opposing fan , but see Suarez still throwing himself to the floor as quickly as possible
		
Click to expand...

They teach that to all Liverpool forwards it seems


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh i fully believe that would be the case. As a neutral its quite obvious that certain posters take joy having a pop at Liverpool. Which obviously can include Everton in regards to the people.

My point was simply that I could understand why events that happened at home wouldn't be so bad.
		
Click to expand...

Those videos had been knocking around for several hours before someone posted them, I was amazed it took so long, but then had it been Chelsea Iâ€™m confident theyâ€™d have been posted within minutes!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 1, 2019)

I actually think Liverpool will get something here,Iâ€™m going 2-1 Barca
Iâ€™ve seen enough from Liverpool that if they keep it to a 1 goal deficit they will get to the final


----------



## sawtooth (May 1, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			FFS can't get my feed to work..... Was it a penalty in anyone's opinion?
		
Click to expand...

No, never in a million years. With someone like Mane you have to assume dive first then work back from there.


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I actually think Liverpool will get something here,Iâ€™m going 2-1 Barca
Iâ€™ve seen enough from Liverpool that if they keep it to a 1 goal deficit they will get to the final
		
Click to expand...

If they equalise then I agree, but a couple of half chances for Lâ€™pool didnâ€™t even yield a save!  However if Barca go 2 up, I think theyâ€™ll go up a gear and then it could become impossible to pull back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh i fully believe that would be the case. As a neutral its quite obvious that certain posters take joy having a pop at Liverpool. Which obviously can include Everton in regards to the people.

My point was simply that I could understand why events that happened at home wouldn't be so bad.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not having a pop at LPool, christ I even want them to beat Barca!

Itâ€™s the double standards on here, as Fish said the Chelsea video was posted as soon as people became aware of it, no mention of those fans being anything else but typical â€œChelsea racistsâ€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2019)

Quality strike. So hard to deal with movement like that. Enough good stuff from Liverpool in the first half to feel they can nick an away goal here. They need to be careful as Messi and co could get free kicks in dangerous places which will be a threat. Expecting to see a lot of Barca players spending more time on the floor this half


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2019)

plenty of non liverpool fans trying a Homer here


----------



## SteveW86 (May 1, 2019)

Is it just me that thinks VVD was a bit static for the goal?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			plenty of non liverpool fans trying a Homer here 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™m hoping Homers going to say Liverpool will win


----------



## pokerjoke (May 1, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Is it just me that thinks VVD was a bit static for the goal?
		
Click to expand...

No mate static moves quicker


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Iâ€™m hoping Homers going to say Liverpool will win
		
Click to expand...

https://images.app.goo.gl/X3of9UuLjUYmUL2n6


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Is it just me that thinks VVD was a bit static for the goal?
		
Click to expand...

 And off ye to hell for slating the best cb ever ðŸ¤£


----------



## SteveW86 (May 1, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			And off ye to hell for slating the best cb ever ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Ramos would have stopped him


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			plenty of non liverpool fans trying a Homer here 

Click to expand...

Spurs v Liverpool CL Final.

Chelsea v Arsenal EL Final.

Iâ€™d love it.


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

That is so bad of Mane, again massive dive and simulation!


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2019)

Liverpool are going to get humped on the break by a loose pass any time soon.


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

Barca have stopped pressing, the slower this game now plays out suits Lâ€™pool, theyâ€™re getting more time on the call, Barca sitting back for some reason?


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

What control from Salah, a lovely ball and Milner should have buried that. How long till TAA and Firmino come on?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2019)

Liverpool testing the keeper but to be honest Milner should have scored. Barca look sloppy in the second half


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2019)

scousers got 1/4 an hour to get an away goal then it seems


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2019)

Chris Kirkland ðŸ˜–


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

Well the great CB got flat footed then, was in 2 minds, and got it wrong.


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			scousers got 1/4 an hour to get an away goal then it seems
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, Barca have Away goals in them, I can see them scoring at Anfield, so......


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2019)

Fish said:



			Thing is, Barca have Away goals in them, I can see them scoring at Anfield, so......
		
Click to expand...

might need 2 now lol

pretty special that Messi


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

Thatâ€™s all folks.....


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

3-0. Messi is ridiculous. What a player. Tie over.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2019)

Wow, just Wow!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2019)

Wow - his first might have had a lot of fortunate with it but thatâ€™s just unbelievable- just unstoppable. Uphill battle now even more so missing chances like that. Just fine margins tonight and the goat being a genius


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m not having a pop at LPool, christ I even want them to beat Barca!

Itâ€™s the double standards on here, as Fish said the Chelsea video was posted as soon as people became aware of it, no mention of those fans being anything else but typical â€œChelsea racistsâ€
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't implying you were against Liverpool. I simply meant that some people want to make Liverpool be worse. 

Imo if people are saying it's bad for Liverpool and England then Liverpool are the ones having extra pressure on them.


----------



## sawtooth (May 1, 2019)

Liverpool are being battered but Klopp still grinning.ðŸ˜³


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

Mane at it again, over-reacting, diving and rolling around trying to buy a penalty. Dreadful stuff.


----------



## adam6177 (May 1, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Liverpool are being battered but Klopp still grinning.ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Got to laugh or you'd cry..... Still can't believe we haven't got at least 1 goal tonight. But that's football, take it on the chin and crack on..... It's a funny old game.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2019)

Tie over


----------



## pokerjoke (May 1, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Liverpool are being battered but Klopp still grinning.ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s wind


----------



## pokerjoke (May 1, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tie over
		
Click to expand...

Can go to bed and sleep soundly tonight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2019)

What a let off. That should be 4-0


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2019)

omg hows that not 4-0


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 1, 2019)

Well thatâ€™s what happens when you donâ€™t take your chances and arenâ€™t clinical - we had plenty of chances to get an away goal or even two but got to take those chances. Barce took them when they came along and thatâ€™s the difference between the two - great game with some outstanding play with Messi being a big difference. Got to have a hell of a start next week but itâ€™s a massive ask.

I suppose it does give all those fans of teams closer to mid table who have been quiet all season something to cheer about ðŸ™„


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2019)

How did Dembele not bury that? Great game, Liverpool should have had at least 2 but weren't clinical enough. Messi sublime again.


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			omg hows that not 4-0
		
Click to expand...

With Lâ€™pool having to come forward and that kind of counter speed and skill, I can see Barca actually getting the first goal next week then 5 goals is a bit too much, for any team.


----------



## adam6177 (May 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			How did Dembele not bury that? Great game, Liverpool should have had at least 2 but weren't clinical enough. Messi sublime again.
		
Click to expand...

Summed it up well. At that level we needed to take those chances.


----------



## hairball_89 (May 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thatâ€™s what happens when you donâ€™t take your chances and arenâ€™t clinical - we had plenty of chances to get an away goal or even two but got to take those chances. Barce took them when they came along and thatâ€™s the difference between the two - great game with some outstanding play with Messi being a big difference. Got to have a hell of a start next week but itâ€™s a massive ask.

I suppose it does give all those fans of teams closer to mid table who have been quiet all season something to cheer about ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

This. 100%. Gutted tonight, had all the chances and the play for the first 20ish mins of the second and didn't make it count. The 1st is a great ball and finish, but the 2nd is infuriating. No way Van Dijk should stop moving there, allows messi to just walk past him. The 3rd is incredible, nobody saves it, could have had another man or 2 in the wall and i don't think it makes any difference. Can't believe we through it away.

They'll score at anfield 100% and I can't see us getting 5.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2019)

Picked this up today in a local 2nd Hand Store, no idea who it belonged to, but hoping to find out.


----------



## Fish (May 1, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Summed it up well. At that level we needed to take those chances.
		
Click to expand...

But by the same token, if Barca had taken their equivalent chances, it would have finished 6-2.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 1, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			But you will spend it on a golf forum. 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s raining.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 1, 2019)

Fish said:



			But by the same token, if Barca had taken their equivalent chances, it would have finished 6-2.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe.  It those last few chances only occurred because liveprool went all out.

If Liverpool had taken theirs then they wouldnâ€™t have had to go as crazy. 3-2 was certainly plausible. Game over imo unfortunately. Which makes the second leg a dead rubber now.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2019)

Disappointed, but thats life


----------



## Tashyboy (May 1, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Picked this up today in a local 2nd Hand Store, no idea who it belonged to, but hoping to find out.

View attachment 27216

Click to expand...

That is a thing of beauty ðŸ‘

Â£20 you don't like reds. ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (May 1, 2019)

Keegan, Coppel and Wilkins scored in a 4-3 defeat v Austria in a friendly in 1979.ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Keegan, Coppel and Wilkins scored in a 4-3 defeat v Austria in a friendly in 1979.ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s actually from an England B team match v Austria, played on 12 June 1979 and abandoned after 60 minutes due to floodlight failure.
Team was:
Joe Corrigan, Viv Anderson, Kenny Sansom, Steve Williams, B.Wright, Terry Butcher, Glenn Hoddle, Bryan Robson, Kevin Reeves, Tony Woodcock, Graham Rix.

Why do I think this fixture and not the one you mentioned?

I found the picture below of Cyrille Regisâ€™s Caps and the Red one is from an England B appearance v Australia, so Iâ€™m wondering if England B got red caps? (Purely guessing)


----------



## 4LEX (May 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I suppose it does give all those fans of teams closer to mid table who have been quiet all season something to cheer about ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

They'll be cheering when you get 97 points and finish second 

Liverpool were a bit unlucky tonight, definitely not a 3-0 game on the balance of play and chances IMO. Theres something about this Barcelona side that means this tie isn't over. If Liverpool start quick and get an early goal Barcelona are a side can can cave in. They did it against Roma recently.


----------



## 4LEX (May 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would definitely have de Ligt as one of the best this season and in my opinion ahead of VVD.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Ajax have conceded more goals than PSV who are completely average. Even in the CL Ajax have conceded goals in every knock out game apart from last night, where Spurs missed their two best attackers and had a donkey upfront!

VVD is in a totally different solar system to De Ligt.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

So which is the biggest banana skin fixture this weekend?

Bournemouth playing at home against Spurs..
Newcastle playing at home against Liverpool...
Watford playing away at Chelsea...
Huddersfield playing at home against Man Utd...
Brighton playing away at Arsenal...
Leicester playing away Man City...

Will they all go as planned, as they should on paper, or will this be the weekend that changes everything dramatically!!


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

I really can see Newcastle taking a point or two from Liverpool this weekend, I was laughed at when I suggested it at golf on Monday


----------



## Lyle77 (May 2, 2019)

A shame that Firmino wasn't fit enough to start last night for Liverpool.  He could have been the difference maker had he been fully fit and would have added a bit more cutting edge in the final third  The James Milner chance was massive and could have changed the game if he'd slotted that in in the second half.  If Salah had converted his chance at 3-0 then Liverpool would have been going to Anfield still being in the game.  It is rare that you see a side playing so well and crashing to a 3-0 defeat.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I really can see Newcastle taking a point or two from Liverpool this weekend, I was laughed at when I suggested it at golf on Monday 

Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s only 1 club fighting for their lives (Brighton), all the rest are playing for pride, if thereâ€™s such a thing nowadays.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 2, 2019)

Man Utd and Arsenal have the two easiest games I would say.

The rest could all throw a surprise up, but Iâ€™d say the trip to St Jamesâ€™ is the most likely slip up on paper, will also have to see how they react with the result last night, then taking the return leg into consideration.

The way things have gone recently, Liverpool and City will both win with the rest losing.


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

Fish said:



			Thereâ€™s only 1 club fighting for their lives (Brighton), all the rest are playing for pride, if thereâ€™s such a thing nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

So not playing with fear then.
Newcastle are a funny team, capable of turning over a top team one week then losing to bottom of the league the next.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So not playing with fear then.
Newcastle are a funny team, capable of turning over a top team one week then losing to bottom of the league the next.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about that City are known as liddle City ðŸ˜, by the way our last defeat in the league was v Newcastle. Believe that night Rondon had a stonker of a game.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 2, 2019)

Like I say Paul, that caps a thing of beauty, wonder who it belonged to ðŸ¤”


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I really can see Newcastle taking a point or two from Liverpool this weekend, I was laughed at when I suggested it at golf on Monday 

Click to expand...

Not by me, I said the same. Benitez has them well drilled, last home game of the season.  Last game of the season,  Newcastle away, Newcastle will lose but this Saturday I can see them getting a draw.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2019)

Donâ€™t think you can write off Leicester at City either, on paper itâ€™s a standard home win, but Leicester have a chance of a Europa League place and are going for it.


----------



## Kellfire (May 2, 2019)

Leicester playing well at the moment. City just about getting things done.  City need to up their game or they could lose top spot this weekend.


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Leicester playing well at the moment. City just about getting things done.  City need to up their game or they could lose top spot this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah absolutely dominating teams at the minute and just about getting the job done ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (May 2, 2019)

Fish said:



*So which is the biggest banana skin fixture this weekend?*

Bournemouth playing at home against Spurs..
Newcastle playing at home against Liverpool...
Watford playing away at Chelsea...
Huddersfield playing at home against Man Utd...
Brighton playing away at Arsenal...
Leicester playing away Man City...

Will they all go as planned, as they should on paper, or will this be the weekend that changes everything dramatically!!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely the Huddersfield vs United game.
I genuinely believe that Huddersfield could slip up and United could steal all three points!
You heard it here first.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I think itâ€™s actually from an England B team match v Austria, played on 12 June 1979 and abandoned after 60 minutes due to floodlight failure.
Team was:
Joe Corrigan, Viv Anderson, Kenny Sansom, Steve Williams, B.Wright, Terry Butcher, Glenn Hoddle, Bryan Robson, Kevin Reeves, Tony Woodcock, Graham Rix.

Why do I think this fixture and not the one you mentioned?

I found the picture below of Cyrille Regisâ€™s Caps and the Red one is from an England B appearance v Australia, so Iâ€™m wondering if England B got red caps? (Purely guessing)

View attachment 27223

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s some B team.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Thatâ€™s some B team.
		
Click to expand...

Had to google Williams as wasnâ€™t aware of him, but yes I agree, not a bad side.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2019)

Found this this morning, the one next to the USA one, so can probably rule out it being Kevin Reeves Cap.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Had to google Williams as wasnâ€™t aware of him, but yes I agree, not a bad side.
		
Click to expand...

haha Steve Williams, wouldnt last 10 mins on a football field nowadays before seeing a red card


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

After last night I think it is fair to ask if the English media (and some fans) have been guilty of excessive hype.

Van Dijk is clearly an excellent player but I think it is still a little early to be anointing him as the best defender in the world. 

But the media in this country love to talk up a player, possibly to give themselves more ammunition when they choose to have a go at that same player at a later date.

On this season's form VvD has definitely been the best in the PL but World's Best?


----------



## Crazyface (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			After last night I think it is fair to ask if the English media (and some fans) have been guilty of excessive hype.

Van Dijk is clearly an excellent player but I think it is still a little early to be anointing him as the best defender in the world.

But the media in this country love to talk up a player, possibly to give themselves more ammunition when they choose to have a go at that same player at a later date.

On this season's form VvD has definitely been the best in the PL but World's Best?
		
Click to expand...

Who was flat footed as Messi snook in to bundle the ball over the line for goal number 2? 
And for the manager to say they couldn't play any better, whooooo dear oh dear, traa Mr Klopp.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			After last night I think it is fair to ask if the English media (and some fans) have been guilty of excessive hype.

Van Dijk is clearly an excellent player but I think it is still a little early to be anointing him as the best defender in the world.

But the media in this country love to talk up a player, possibly to give themselves more ammunition when they choose to have a go at that same player at a later date.

On this season's form VvD has definitely been the best in the PL but World's Best?
		
Click to expand...

Is it also fair to change a judgement based on one match or indeed one moment where a defender was just a bit too static - VVD should have reacted better to the ball coming off the bar but he still had a decent game last night , when you can highlight single errors from a player and they are in a very small number then it shows the quality of the player. Every player has that game or moment where they just donâ€™t hit their height of ability in a game - last night for me doesnâ€™t stop him being the best in the world 



Crazyface said:



			Who was flat footed as Messi snook in to bundle the ball over the line for goal number 2?
And for the manager to say they couldn't play any better, whooooo dear oh dear, traa Mr Klopp.
		
Click to expand...

We did play superb at Barce - we got them that rattled in the second half we forced them to sit deep in their own ground - this is a Barce team that normally dominate any team they played - the difference between the two was they were clinical with their chances we werenâ€™t - which is what Klopp has also said


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it also fair to change a judgement based on one match or indeed one moment where a defender was just a bit too static - VVD should have reacted better to the ball coming off the bar but he still had a decent game last night , when you can highlight single errors from a player and they are in a very small number then it shows the quality of the player. Every player has that game or moment where they just donâ€™t hit their height of ability in a game - last night for me doesnâ€™t stop him being the best in the world 



We did play superb at Barce - we got them that rattled in the second half we forced them to sit deep in their own ground - this is a Barce team that normally dominate any team they played - the difference between the two was they were clinical with their chances we werenâ€™t - which is what Klopp has also said
		
Click to expand...

But I am not changing my opinion  of him based solely on last night. 

Personally I have never yet thought him as the best defender in the world. 

I do, however,  think that he could be in time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			But I am not changing my opinion  of him based solely on last night.

Personally I have never yet thought him as the best defender in the world.

I do, however,  think that he could be in time.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough - who do you have above him currently ? Ramos ? Varane ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			After last night I think it is fair to ask if the English media (and some fans) have been guilty of excessive hype.

Van Dijk is clearly an excellent player but I think it is still a little early to be anointing him as the best defender in the world.

But the media in this country love to talk up a player, possibly to give themselves more ammunition when they choose to have a go at that same player at a later date.

On this season's form VvD has definitely been the best in the PL but World's Best?
		
Click to expand...

I agree. He definitely has the potential to be one of the worlds best but he's not there yet. Perhaps not his best game last night but when you are playing Messi and co its unfair to be overly critical. I wonder though whether a Barca or Real will look at VVD in a season or two as a replacement for their existing CB's and would that be what he needs to move to the next level. Of course that assumes Liverpool don't win the PL or CL next year


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Fair enough - who do you have above him currently ? Ramos ? Varane ?
		
Click to expand...

Very difficult to say.

For several years I have been massively impressed by  Chiellini and Bonucci but is that a fair comparison as they  are a pair. 

Perhaps that could be the last piece in VvD's jigsaw, a settled partnership (with Gomez?).

From a  consistency and longevity point I would probably have to go for Ramos, with apologies to LB.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Very difficult to say.

For several years I have been massively impressed by  Chiellini and Bonucci but is that a fair comparison as they  are a pair.

Perhaps that could be the last piece in VvD's jigsaw, a settled partnership (with Gomez?).

From a  consistency and longevity point I would probably have to go for Ramos, with apologies to LB.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Bonucci and Chiellini as a pair have been superb , it was strange how poor Bonucci was when he went to AC , Ramos - I think if you take away all his thuggery and antics he is still an outstanding CB - he has everything - pace , strength , ability on the ball topped off with a ruthless streak which does cross the Line too many times. If he was in the Prem he would double the amount of cards he has been given - Pepe was the same. 

In regards a partner for VVD - Gomez is the future , perfect foil for him but itâ€™s a shame he keeps getting an injury when getting into his stride - got to hope he can get through next season and really step up because he made a massive difference at the start of the season but it also wouldnâ€™t surprise me to see Klopp buying someone as well


----------



## NWJocko (May 2, 2019)

Iâ€™m a big fan of VVD but he was badly at fault for the first 2 goals last night unfortunately.

Great game to watch, thought Liverpool looked the better side for large parts of it but canâ€™t miss the chances they did. Shame as Iâ€™d fancy them to get through if it ended 2-1 or 3-2, tough ask now.

Free kick from Messi was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it also fair to change a judgement based on one match or indeed one moment where a defender was just a bit too static - VVD should have reacted better to the ball coming off the bar but he still had a decent game last night , when you can highlight single errors from a player and they are in a very small number then it shows the quality of the player. Every player has that game or moment where they just donâ€™t hit their height of ability in a game - last night for me doesnâ€™t stop him being the best in the world



We did play superb at Barce - we got them that rattled in the second half we forced them to sit deep in their own ground - this is a Barce team that normally dominate any team they played - the difference between the two was they were clinical with their chances we werenâ€™t - which is what Klopp has also said
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t a single error though, I think he was at fault or could have done better for 2 of the goals, obviously not the free kick, that was mind blowing.

Edit: NWJocko best me to it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Very difficult to say.

For several years I have been massively impressed by  Chiellini and Bonucci but is that a fair comparison as they  are a pair.

Perhaps that could be the last piece in VvD's jigsaw, a settled partnership (with Gomez?).

From a  consistency and longevity point I would probably have to go for Ramos, with apologies to LB.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you knew the game.

Genuine question, Ramos (I think) is one of the most sent off players about. If he didnt play for a Real or a Barca, dont you think that his sending off count would be even higher? In which case how is he a great defender?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah Bonucci and Chiellini as a pair have been superb , it was strange how poor Bonucci was when he went to AC , Ramos - I think if you take away all his thuggery and antics he is still an outstanding CB - he has everything - pace , strength , ability on the ball topped off with a ruthless streak which does cross the Line too many times. If he was in the Prem he would double the amount of cards he has been given - Pepe was the same.

In regards a partner for VVD - Gomez is the future , perfect foil for him but itâ€™s a shame he keeps getting an injury when getting into his stride - got to hope he can get through next season and really step up because he made a massive difference at the start of the season but it also wouldnâ€™t surprise me to see Klopp buying someone as well
		
Click to expand...

Dont think Ramos is pacy.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 2, 2019)

Ramos isn't pacy? He started his career as a fledgling right-back, he definitely has pace. He's got everything. Still the best CB in the world for me, but VVD not far behind him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2019)

Its like some people say Des Walker was the best....oh that fella who was out of position a lot so he had to slide on his derriere most of the time to make up the gap. Some fella also put VVD stats compared to Vidic up yesterday. Now dont get me wrong I think Vidic was immense, but some of the stats he was "ahead" of VVD on where laughable, as a supposed plus.

Some of the best defending is via anticipation, positional sense etc, and not just last ditch challenges. One is more spectacular than the other, but the other is better defending. Too many people are stats based now and dont know the game

Different perspectives, open your mind.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Ramos isn't pacy? He started his career as a fledgling right-back, he definitely has pace. He's got everything. Still the best CB in the world for me, but VVD not far behind him.
		
Click to expand...

I know he started at RB and probably had more pace then. I wouldnt say he is a sprinter type now or for the last few years though.


----------



## User62651 (May 2, 2019)

Watched good bit of last night's game. Disappointing not just the loss but that the 2nd leg is probably not worth bothering with now. Barca didn't look all that for large spells and the crowd were on their back but with Messi really looking up for it in spells he was the difference but also not closed down quick enough. Suarez could show a little more humility too scoring against your former employers e.g. noted young Mbappe showing much respect and not celebrating when scoring against former team Monaco recently.

Assuming Ajax get past Spurs think every neutral will be rooting for them over Barca. Sick of the Spanish big 2 dominating this trophy.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 2, 2019)

Thereâ€™s no doubt VVD has the potential to be a great if he continues doing what he has this season for another 5 or more.
Heâ€™s had a fantastic season against good or very good strikers.

Against Barca he was against world class strikers.
Suarez probably on the wane but has been world class for years.
Messi one of the best 2 or the best for some.
No disgrace
The thing is it might help him become better realising his mistakes.
As they say if your not winning you should be learning.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know he started at RB and probably had more pace then. I wouldnt say he is a sprinter type now or for the last few years though.
		
Click to expand...

How often does Ramos need extreme pace?

As you say reading the situation is a greater asset, Bobby Moore was the best I  ever saw for that in the English  game. 

Like VvD Ramos is fast enough and has done it at the very highest levels for club and country over a  prolonged period.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2019)

NWJocko said:



			Iâ€™m a big fan of VVD but he was badly at fault for the first 2 goals last night unfortunately.

Great game to watch, thought Liverpool looked the better side for large parts of it but canâ€™t miss the chances they did. Shame as Iâ€™d fancy them to get through if it ended 2-1 or 3-2, tough ask now.

Free kick from Messi was a thing of beauty.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree there Jocko. Henderson and Matip have to do better on the 1st one but when your playing aganst a team full of quality like Barca's, they can score goals like that. 

 That 2nd goal was a proper flukey goal, Robertson clears it and it hits Suarez' knee which hits the bar, it happened that quick i  think VVD thought the ball was cleared. 

That freekick though was world class.

Overall i dont think it was a 3 nil defeat in the sense we got battered, it was much closer than the result suggests, just beat by the better side who took their chances.


----------



## NWJocko (May 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Disagree there Jocko. Henderson and Matip have to do better on the 1st one but when your playing aganst a team full of quality like Barca's, they can score goals like that.

That 2nd goal was a proper flukey goal, Robertson clears it and it hits Suarez' knee which hits the bar, it happened that quick i  think VVD thought the ball was cleared.

That freekick though was world class.

Overall i dont think it was a 3 nil defeat in the sense we got battered, it was much closer than the result suggests, just beat by the better side who took their chances.
		
Click to expand...

For the first goal VVD is the one watching Suarez run across him towards Matip whoâ€™s got his back to him!! He has to go with him then IMO but didnâ€™t. 

Second was a bit of a weird goal but again VVD just stopped, maybe thought it was cleared as you say.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 2, 2019)

Salah and Mane are not great finishers though imo.
They score goals because they get so many chances.
At the start of the season I thought we needed a proper CF who scores the one and only chance he gets, I still belive thatâ€™s the case.
To play that well and get beat 3-0 was tough.
But we showed we can get through them but need to score when on top which we didnâ€™t do.
They have quality and will always score if given the chances.
We need to start fast at home but that plays into their hands unless we get two early goals and can stop them scoring, thatâ€™s easier said than done.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Salah and Mane are not great finishers though imo.
They score goals because they get so many chances.
At the start of the season I thought *we needed a proper CF who scores the one and only chance he gets,* I still belive thatâ€™s the case.
To play that well and get beat 3-0 was tough.
But we showed we can get through them but need to score when on top which we didnâ€™t do.
They have quality and will always score if given the chances.
We need to start fast at home but that plays into their hands unless we get two early goals and can stop them scoring, thatâ€™s easier said than done.
		
Click to expand...

The bit in bold, he doesnâ€™t and has never existed!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The bit in bold, he doesnâ€™t and has never existed!
		
Click to expand...

Agree, if he's only getting one chance a game in this team, he's not doing his job properly.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			How often does Ramos need extreme pace?

As you say reading the situation is a greater asset, Bobby Moore was the best I  ever saw for that in the English  game.

Like VvD Ramos is fast enough and has done it at the very highest levels for club and country over a  prolonged period.
		
Click to expand...


I didnt say he did, I just said that I wouldnt class him as a pacy player anymore.

Bobby Moore wouldnt survive in this day and age.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 2, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I didnt say he did, I just said that I wouldnt class him as a pacy player anymore.

Bobby Moore wouldnt survive in this day and age.
		
Click to expand...

John Terry did ok ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bobby Moore wouldnt survive in this day and age.
		
Click to expand...

With the benefit of modern training and fitness methods he would be immense in the modern game. 

With tackling being under such scrutiny from refs his ability to stay on his feet and nick the ball, and to keep his man where that man didn't want to be it would have been right up his street.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Salah and Mane are not great finishers though imo.
They score goals because they get so many chances.
_*At the start of the season I thought we needed a proper CF who scores the one and only chance he gets*_, I still belive thatâ€™s the case.
To play that well and get beat 3-0 was tough.
But we showed we can get through them but need to score when on top which we didnâ€™t do.
They have quality and will always score if given the chances.
We need to start fast at home but that plays into their hands unless we get two early goals and can stop them scoring, thatâ€™s easier said than done.
		
Click to expand...

These players dont exsist. This isnt fantasy football yer know.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The bit in bold, he doesnâ€™t and has never existed!
		
Click to expand...

beat me too it.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 2, 2019)

RE VVD, he is quality but world class, who are we judging him as having played against. The general consensus is apart from City and Liverpool, the rest of the prem league are Rammel. Especially in an attacking sense. So he looks good against who. By the sounds of it, certainly not Barca last night. Don't get me wrong, I am not knocking him, he is good, but until he does it against the best of the best like Chiellini, Ramos, Pique for a few years, well he remains good. Obviously Tashyboy is having a dig coz he is not City. No not really, look at City, one of the best teams in the world. Really, cannot see them in the semis. They have scored 160 ish goals this season but not against the best of the best. Look at the Egyptian Messi, missed a sitter that he should of buried. There in lies the problem for me re City, Spurs and Liverpool. In the Prem league The fore mentioned teams can miss a dozen chances yet still win a prem game. In Europe when playing the best teams, you may get 1-3 chances and you need to take them. City haven't and Liverpool didn't. Relate that to VVD he messed up on two chances. The best don't.
Would still like him at City though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			RE VVD, he is quality but world class, who are we judging him as having played against. The general consensus is apart from City and Liverpool, the rest of the prem league are Rammel. Especially in an attacking sense. So he looks good against who. By the sounds of it, certainly not Barca last night. Don't get me wrong, I am not knocking him, he is good, but until he does it against the best of the best like Chiellini, Ramos, Pique for a few years, well he remains good. Obviously Tashyboy is having a dig coz he is not City. No not really, look at City, one of the best teams in the world. Really, cannot see them in the semis. They have scored 160 ish goals this season but not against the best of the best. Look at the Egyptian Messi, missed a sitter that he should of buried. There in lies the problem for me re City, Spurs and Liverpool. In the Prem league The fore mentioned teams can miss a dozen chances yet still win a prem game. In Europe when playing the best teams, you may get 1-3 chances and you need to take them. City haven't and Liverpool didn't. Relate that to VVD he messed up on two chances. The best don't.
Would still like him at City though.
		
Click to expand...

On form, this season, the here and now.
VVD is currently the best in the world imo, was he when at Celtic and Saints? No, was he worth Â£75mil? No.
Is he worth more than Â£75mil now? Yes. Will he maintain this standard? Who knows.
Itâ€™s impossible to fairly compare him to previous players, some average players have played in great teams and some great players have played for average teams.


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			The bit in bold, he doesnâ€™t and has never existed!
		
Click to expand...

Aye but I do believe if Liverpool had an Aguero, Kane even Costa (in his prime) up front they would be a hugely scary prospect to play against. They seem to lack that proper poacher or finisher if you will.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Aye but I do believe if Liverpool had an Aguero, Kane even Costa (in his prime) up front they would be a hugely scary prospect to play against. They seem to lack that proper poacher or finisher if you will.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought that they are already a scary prospect with Mane and Salah up top and Firminho just off them.

Don't know the stats but they seem to have got plenty of goals between them and many of those have been poachers' goals.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Aye but I do believe if Liverpool had an Aguero, Kane even Costa (in his prime) up front they would be a hugely scary prospect to play against. They seem to lack that proper poacher or finisher if you will.
		
Click to expand...

If Everton had Messi, weâ€™d still be sh!te. 

In all seriousness, there are undoubtedly goal poachers, players with better scoring records than LPoolâ€™s front 3, but there is no player who only needs 1 chance and never misses.

Even the greatest of all time missed chances.

Theyâ€™ve scored 84 goals in the PL this season, 6 less than City, really donâ€™t think their issue is a lack of goal scorer.


----------



## adam6177 (May 2, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123694340096897026Just seen this online, Messi seems to punch fabinho in the head.... Which leads to his amazing goal.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

[/QUOTE]



adam6177 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123694340096897026Just seen this online, Messi seems to punch fabinho in the head.... Which leads to his amazing goal.
		
Click to expand...

ref booked fabinho for the offense too


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			If Everton had Messi, weâ€™d still be sh!te. 

In all seriousness, there are undoubtedly goal poachers, players with better scoring records than LPoolâ€™s front 3, but there is no player who only needs 1 chance and never misses.

Even the greatest of all time missed chances.

Theyâ€™ve scored 84 goals in the PL this season, 6 less than City, really donâ€™t think their issue is a lack of goal scorer.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not really fussed about the one chance thing that wasnâ€™t my point, I just think if Liverpool has a proper top notch striker (I donâ€™t think Firmino is in this class) they would be a much much better team. Salah seems to play wide quite a bit at times which leaves zip all quality in the box. 
Ps yes Messi would still make you lot bang average ðŸ˜‚


----------



## adam6177 (May 2, 2019)

ref booked fabinho for the offense too [/QUOTE]

And so he should, how dare he get in the way of his fist! ðŸ˜ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Aye but I do believe if Liverpool had an Aguero, Kane even Costa (in his prime) up front they would be a hugely scary prospect to play against. They seem to lack that proper poacher or finisher if you will.
		
Click to expand...



Those players wouldnâ€™t fit in with the way Klopp plays though - and we have players that have scored more than all three of them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2019)

adam6177 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123694340096897026Just seen this online, Messi seems to punch fabinho in the head.... Which leads to his amazing goal.
		
Click to expand...

Yep itâ€™s all over media - you could see it last night as well , and it was just a number of fouls from them - how Rakatic didnâ€™t get booked for his tackle on Keita Iâ€™ll never know , then Suarez should have been in the book way early in the second half and then he was aggressive to players in the tunnel - it was certainly a home ref performance , the reaction anytime someone went near Messi was embarrassing at times


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Those players wouldnâ€™t fit in with the way Klopp plays though - and we have players that have scored more than all three of them.
		
Click to expand...

Really? So you wouldnâ€™t be a better team with Aguero rather than Firmino? ðŸ˜‚
Then again you didnâ€™t need a new keeper after last years CL final ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

Mustafi? why? just why? no Torreira either 

seems no Hazard for Chelsea either


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Really? So you wouldnâ€™t be a better team with Aguero rather than Firmino? ðŸ˜‚
Then again you didnâ€™t need a new keeper after last years CL final ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Would suggest you donâ€™t understand the role Firmino plays in the team and the way Klopp plays isnâ€™t set up for a number 9 to be around the box - Mane and Salah score a lot of goals because of the way the front three are set up with Firmino playing as a false 9 / number 10 . Get a player like Aguero and itâ€™s a total change and have more traditional wide players. Firmino is s better fit for our team


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would suggest you donâ€™t understand the role Firmino plays in the team and the way Klopp plays isnâ€™t set up for a number 9 to be around the box - Mane and Salah score a lot of goals because of the way the front three are set up with Firmino playing as a false 9 / number 10 . Get a player like Aguero and itâ€™s a total change and have more traditional wide players. Firmino is s better fit for our team
		
Click to expand...

So who would you buy to make your team stronger?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So who would you buy to make your team stronger?
		
Click to expand...

Another player who can play in the three wide players , someone like Dembele , Werner , Dybala etc and someone like Fekir who can create from midfield

The team is already very strong - results show that , just need to strengthen the depth


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

Lost the league, lost the CL and you donâ€™t need to strengthen the first team ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Lost the league, lost the CL and you donâ€™t need to strengthen the first team ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Oh didnâ€™t realise the trophies were already handed out ? When did that happen. I think itâ€™s clear you just canâ€™t see the difference right now is fine margins between City and Liverpool in the league and Liverpool and Barce last night.


----------



## adam6177 (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			So who would you buy to make your team stronger?
		
Click to expand...

Kane and Hazard.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Iâ€™m not really fussed about the one chance thing that wasnâ€™t my point, I just think if Liverpool has a proper top notch striker (I donâ€™t think Firmino is in this class) they would be a much much better team. Salah seems to play wide quite a bit at times which leaves zip all quality in the box.
Ps yes Messi would still make you lot bang average ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Right OK, 
With the system they play they donâ€™t need anyone else to play up front.
Possibly another midfielder or another CB, but I genuinely wouldnâ€™t be looking for another attacker.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2019)

adam6177 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123694340096897026Just seen this online, Messi seems to punch fabinho in the head.... Which leads to his amazing goal.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously clutching at straws, Fabinho steps across Messi to stop his run, any contact with his arms is unintentional.
Have you signed the petition?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep itâ€™s all over media - you could see it last night as well , and it was just a number of fouls from them - how Rakatic didnâ€™t get booked for his tackle on Keita Iâ€™ll never know , then Suarez should have been in the book way early in the second half and then he was aggressive to players in the tunnel - it was certainly a home ref performance , the reaction anytime someone went near Messi was embarrassing at times
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve certainly changed your tune since Suarez wore a Liverpool shirt ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

arsenal look like they really dont care, strolling around, disorganised, no leader (as always), need to realise this isnt leicester away but a european semi final ffs


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

get in  brilliant from the top 2


----------



## sawtooth (May 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			arsenal look like they really dont care, strolling around, disorganised, no leader (as always), need to realise this isnt leicester away but a european semi final ffs
		
Click to expand...

Lol, then they go and score.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Were giving so much cheap ball away, Sarri ball is supposed to be all about possession, we canâ€™t keep it currently and keep bringing pressure upon ourselves, I think weâ€™ve got a goal in ourselves over there though. 

Long way to go....


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

Fish said:



			Were giving so much cheap ball away, Sarri ball is supposed to be all about possession, we canâ€™t keep it currently and keep bringing pressure upon ourselves, I think weâ€™ve got a goal in ourselves over there though. 

Long way to go....
		
Click to expand...

we look great when the top 3 get it, horrid otherwise. I guess we'll go for we'll score more than you


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 2, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Genuine question, Ramos (I think) is one of the most sent off players about. If he didnt play for a Real or a Barca, dont you think that his sending off count would be even higher? In which case how is he a great defender?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't that equally apply to other players and other teams? Would Gerrard or Rooney have been sent off more if they had played for West Brom or Norwich instead of Liverpool and Man Utd? When you play for the bigger teams you tend to get more decisions go in your favour, that's just the way it is in football.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Frankfurt have done there research, both Willian & Pedro looking to cut inside to shoot but get blocked every time, theyâ€™ve got to mix it up, get it into Giroud or pull it back for Kante or RLC to shoot from more a central position.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

Fish said:



			Frankfurt have done there research, both Willian & Pedro looking to cut inside to shoot but get blocked every time, theyâ€™ve got to mix it up, get it into Giroud or pull it back for Kante or RLC to shoot from more a central position.
		
Click to expand...

or bring on Hazard? is he injured?


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

fundy said:



			or bring on Hazard? is he injured?
		
Click to expand...

Looking to contain and bring on as an impact sub at 60mins. Then fresh for Sunday start.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Weâ€™re getting into this a bit now, 2 good half chances

Get in ðŸ˜ŽðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

well Valencia are there for the taking, why oh why did we have to concede before we started to play! still look very complacent at the back and in the middle, lets hope we can get 3 or 4 tonight to make the 2nd leg easier than last time!

Monreal and Torreira for Mustafi and Guendozi still plse Dick!


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

well deserved after a few minutes of pressure, great strength from RLC and a great finish from Pedro, thatâ€™s a big big Away goal ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Fade and Die (May 2, 2019)

As delighted as I was by last night's result the pessimist in me still mourns Dembele's missed sitter with the very last kick of the match. A 4-0 margin would have exceeded anyone's hopes, But we should not forget last season when Barcelona were unceremoniously turfed out of the competition by Roma (3-0) after winning the first leg comfortably at home. And Roma are not as good as Liverpool who I thought played well last night.

Also seriously how long do you think it will be before someone, probably with a whiny scouse accent, complains about the footage that has emerged of Lineker, who of course played for Barca, and Rio Ferdinand celebrating Messi's free kick goal? I'd bet a decent wedge that someone will demand they are disciplined or sacked.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Thatâ€™s a big miss, great strong run from RLC but that should be on target.


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Plenty of pressure being applied, great free kick hitting the bar, and now Hazard to come on to ramp up the pressure.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			As delighted as I was by last night's result the pessimist in me still mourns Dembele's missed sitter with the very last kick of the match. A 4-0 margin would have exceeded anyone's hopes, But we should not forget last season when Barcelona were unceremoniously turfed out of the competition by Roma (3-0) after winning the first leg comfortably at home. And Roma are not as good as Liverpool who I thought played well last night.

Also seriously how long do you think it will be before someone, probably with a whiny scouse accent, complains about the footage that has emerged of Lineker, who of course played for Barca, and Rio Ferdinand celebrating Messi's free kick goal? I'd bet a decent wedge that someone will demand they are disciplined or sacked.





Click to expand...

Been 24hrs and I'd not seen it til now. Maybe you'd enjoy someone complaining... Give you something else to moan about Liverpool for ðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Tables turned 100%, were winning the 2nd ball and Frankfurt are giving us cheap ball, chances a plenty, another goal is coming, letâ€™s hope itâ€™s Chelseaâ€™s.


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

Fish said:



			Plenty of pressure being applied, great free kick hitting the bar, and now Hazard to come on to ramp up the pressure.
		
Click to expand...

No one is listening mate ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			No one is listening mate ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Who said that ðŸ˜œ


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			No one is listening mate ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

i am, watching the arsenal game and relying on fish for chelsea updates 

how has Laca not completed his hat trick


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 2, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Been 24hrs and I'd not seen it til now. Maybe you'd enjoy someone complaining... Give you something else to moan about Liverpool for ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123854803950624768
There you go ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

When the captain dives what example does that give out ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Fade and Die (May 2, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Been 24hrs and I'd not seen it til now. Maybe you'd enjoy someone complaining... Give you something else to moan about Liverpool for ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...


There are none so blind as those that will not see....


https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/gary-lineker-rio-ferdinand-slammed-14982407


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Knocking on the door, RLC having a great game, Frankfurt canâ€™t get out of there half, so many blocks from shots, come on Chels, convert one of these chances.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

were making real hard work and now hes taken off Ozil sigh. Kos looks shot and shouldve been replaced 10 mins ago by Monreal. still feel we need another tonight


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 2, 2019)

Fish said:



			When the captain dives what example does that give out ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™ll probably expect the others to follow. 
Sadly Part of the modern game.


----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

Fish said:



			When the captain dives what example does that give out ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

The video of Salahâ€™s season highlights is quality , some top notch diving it it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## adam6177 (May 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Seriously clutching at straws, Fabinho steps across Messi to stop his run, any contact with his arms is unintentional.
Have you signed the petition?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

This is a poor sub, taking off RLC whoâ€™s having a great game and is a constant threat for Kov who, well canâ€™t bring anything to the table that RLC canðŸ˜¡


----------



## Papas1982 (May 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			There are none so blind as those that will not see....


https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/gary-lineker-rio-ferdinand-slammed-14982407

Click to expand...

Being on hols I've not been reading the papers. But considering you asked how long til fans complained. It appears you knew the answer and simply wanted to moan. 

Like no fans get worked up after a bad result....


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

Massive massive goal that, any goal in the away leg now should be enough hopefully


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 2, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			As delighted as I was by last night's result the pessimist in me still mourns Dembele's missed sitter with the very last kick of the match. A 4-0 margin would have exceeded anyone's hopes, But we should not forget last season when Barcelona were unceremoniously turfed out of the competition by Roma (3-0) after winning the first leg comfortably at home. And Roma are not as good as Liverpool who I thought played well last night.

Also seriously how long do you think it will be before someone, probably with a whiny scouse accent, complains about the footage that has emerged of Lineker, who of course played for Barca, and Rio Ferdinand celebrating Messi's free kick goal? I'd bet a decent wedge that someone will demand they are disciplined or sacked.





Click to expand...

Blimey - you are becoming as obsessed as the Newcastle fan , maybe itâ€™s because you are fans of clubs that have amounted to nothing in over 40 years.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)

Good results for both sides especially Chelsea getting an away goal. I think Arsenal will have a big mountain to climb as I can see Valencia scoring at home but a step nearer an all English final


----------



## Fish (May 2, 2019)

Iâ€™ll take that, slightly disappointed with all the possession and chances we had in the 2nd half that we didnâ€™t score again, but taking a goal back to the Bridge is an excellent position to be in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 2, 2019)

Bit surprised at the fitness level of some of the Frankfurt players.
They started fast, but still a little surprised.
Bad start from Chelsea, but certainly deserved the draw and maybe the win.
Looking good for the all English final.


----------



## fundy (May 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good results for both sides especially Chelsea getting an away goal. I think Arsenal will have a big mountain to climb as I can see Valencia scoring at home but a step nearer an all English final
		
Click to expand...

i love that Homie  i feel good about us making the final now


----------



## sawtooth (May 2, 2019)

Great result , Emery needing to shuffle the pack and so many first 11 players out.

Itâ€™s not fantasy football, these games are never easy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Doesn't that equally apply to other players and other teams? Would Gerrard or Rooney have been sent off more if they had played for West Brom or Norwich instead of Liverpool and Man Utd? When you play for the bigger teams you tend to get more decisions go in your favour, that's just the way it is in football.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they would have, absolutely.

The most sent off defender going, would have had even more in a lesser team as well, yet rated as a great defender. sheesh.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 2, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes they would have, absolutely.

The most sent off defender going, would have had even more in a lesser team as well, yet rated as a great defender. sheesh.
		
Click to expand...

The best players play for the best clubs and as a result get more decisions going in their favour than the next level of player that play for lesser clubs. Gerrard is regarded by many as being a great player but is he less of a great player because he would've been sent off more if he'd been with a different club? 

(I only picked Gerrard for my reply as he's from your club. If a Man U fan had responded I would've gone with Rooney and the same for a fan of any other club that responded, I'm not specifically picking on Gerrard).


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			The best players play for the best clubs and as a result get more decisions going in their favour than the next level of player that play for lesser clubs. Gerrard is regarded by many as being a great player but is he less of a great player because he would've been sent off more if he'd been with a different club?

(I only picked Gerrard for my reply as he's from your club. If a Man U fan had responded I would've gone with Rooney and the same for a fan of any other club that responded, I'm not specifically picking on Gerrard).
		
Click to expand...

They arent defenders though and both showed great aspects of their games over many years with goals, assists, running games etc

Luiz plays for Chelsea, would you say he was a great defender, not even sure the Chelsea fans would. Good footballer, passer,cool, thuggish on occasion - remind you of anyone?

How's Sergio doing without Ronaldo?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey - you are becoming as obsessed as the Newcastle fan , maybe itâ€™s because you are fans of clubs that have amounted to nothing in over 40 years.
		
Click to expand...

Pardew clubs,say no more.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 3, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Pardew clubs,say no more. 

Click to expand...

Don't tar us all with the same brush!! ðŸ‘


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Iâ€™m not really fussed about the one chance thing that wasnâ€™t my point, I just think if Liverpool has a proper top notch striker (I donâ€™t think Firmino is in this class) they would be a much much better team. Salah seems to play wide quite a bit at times which leaves zip all quality in the box.
Ps yes Messi would still make you lot bang average ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

This is what I have been saying,but as usual people take one line literally.
My one chance quote was about a quality finisher we havnt got one.
In a tight game if Mane or Salah only get one chance I would not put money on them scoring.
How many draws have we had in the season that we have missed a hatful of chances.
All strikers miss but good ones donâ€™t miss many.

My main point is we played well , missed all our chances and lost 3-0.
Firmino is a great team player but more like a number 10 than a striker thatâ€™s how Klopp likes it.
But against quality teams you must take your chances, sadly we didnâ€™t.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			This is what I have been saying,but as usual people take one line literally.
My one chance quote was about a quality finisher we havnt got one.
In a tight game if Mane or Salah only get one chance I would not put money on them scoring.
How many draws have we had in the season that we have missed a hatful of chances.
All strikers miss but good ones donâ€™t miss many.

My main point is we played well , missed all our chances and lost 3-0.
Firmino is a great team player but more like a number 10 than a striker thatâ€™s how Klopp likes it.
But against quality teams you must take your chances, sadly we didnâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

That could of been written about City as well. ðŸ‘

That aside it seems that Linekar and Ferdinand sure being slated for cheering Messis free kick. Can understand Rio cheering, but Linekar? Was it more about the quality of the goal or just because it was v Liverpool. Me am not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That could of been written about City as well. ðŸ‘

That aside it seems that Linekar and Ferdinand sure being slated for cheering Messis free kick. Can understand Rio cheering, but Linekar? Was it more about the quality of the goal or just because it was v Liverpool. Me am not sure.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s an ex-Barca player, ignore the media mate, itâ€™s a few, a tiny few getting upset, probably the same idiots who want Klopp out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That could of been written about City as well. ðŸ‘

That aside it seems that Linekar and Ferdinand sure being slated for cheering Messis free kick. Can understand Rio cheering, but Linekar? Was it more about the quality of the goal or just because it was v Liverpool. Me am not sure.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was simply about the quality of the goal. I can see the Lineker angle given his association with Barca and maybe Rio got caught up with Linekers excitement. As ex-pros I think they would appreciate the quality of the free kick and I wouldn't have been surprised if they done the same thing if Salah had curled one in or something similar had happened in other games they've covered.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Heâ€™s an ex-Barca player, ignore the media mate, itâ€™s a few, a tiny few getting upset, probably the same idiots who want Klopp out.
		
Click to expand...

Klopp out ðŸ˜³

Dont get me wrong. Liverpools problems were not gonna get sorted overnight. He has them going in the right direction. Read a piece where his team could be the nucleus for years to come. Thatâ€™s something utd would love at the moment.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			That could of been written about City as well. ðŸ‘

That aside it seems that Linekar and Ferdinand sure being slated for cheering Messis free kick. Can understand Rio cheering, but Linekar? Was it more about the quality of the goal or just because it was v Liverpool. Me am not sure.
		
Click to expand...

Ex Barca, ex Everton, big fan of Messi + quality goal. A few saddos are trying to whip up a twitter storm but I don't think it is getting any traction. Most people can see it for what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Klopp out ðŸ˜³

Dont get me wrong. Liverpools problems were not gonna get sorted overnight. He has them going in the right direction. Read a piece where his team could be the nucleus for years to come. Thatâ€™s something utd would love at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I saw a very good interview with Jose and Clubâ€™s attitudes to managers and having a plan. Very complimentary of Klopp and Pep and the boards at both Clubs.
Made a couple of statements about his future, which will be interesting to see if they pan out.


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ex Barca, ex Everton, big fan of Messi + quality goal. A few saddos are trying to whip up a twitter storm but I don't think it is getting any traction. Most people can see it for what it is.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that, plus Rio was obviously a long-time Man Utd player, understandable that he has no support for Liverpool. What a nothing story.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Don't tar us all with the same brush!! ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Dave, he was never the messiah at your gaff, unlike the other two.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I saw a very good interview with Jose and Clubâ€™s attitudes to managers and having a plan. Very complimentary of Klopp and Pep and the boards at both Clubs.
Made a couple of statements about his future, which will be interesting to see if they pan out.
		
Click to expand...

Any links anywhere Paul me man.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Any links anywhere Paul me man.
		
Click to expand...

It was twitter mate, Iâ€™ll have a look.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123486399787937793


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

Cheers Paul me man ðŸ‘ðŸ˜˜


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48145285

Just read that, is it coincidence that the top three nigh on have the biggest stadiums in the prem as well Spurs ahead of Chelsea and Liverpool, am as shocked as City being in front of Utd.

Thoughts me dears.


----------



## Kellfire (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just read that, is it coincidence that the top three nigh on have the biggest stadiums in the prem .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, match day income is peanuts in the grand scheme.

And make no mistake, City are only top because of the corrupt way they skirt around their ownership.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yes, match day income is peanuts in the grand scheme.

And make no mistake, City are only top because of the corrupt way they skirt around their ownership.
		
Click to expand...

1st point, match day income is peanuts but it gets the tourists in and tourists just don't buy a ticket. If it is peanuts, why have City, Utd and Spurs increased the stadiums for peanuts. 20K plus fans for every game is a bit more than peanuts.

2nd point, corrupt Hmm, Karen Brady didn't think that last Saturday when she said that City have put in one Billion quid of there owners money into City, whilst at the same time Utds owners have taken out one Billion. As I have mentioned before, Citys oil money has put one Billion quid into a game that otherwise would not be there.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			1st point, match day income is peanuts but it gets the tourists in and tourists just don't buy a ticket. If it is peanuts, why have City, Utd and Spurs increased the stadiums for peanuts. 20K plus fans for every game is a bit more than peanuts.

2nd point, corrupt Hmm, Karen Brady didn't think that last Saturday when she said that City have put in one Billion quid of there owners money into City, whilst at the same time Utds owners have taken out one Billion. As I have mentioned before, Citys oil money has put one Billion quid into a game that otherwise would not be there.
		
Click to expand...

sorry tash but Karen Brady has zero ground to stand on when it comes to corruption


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			sorry tash but Karen Brady has zero ground to stand on when it comes to corruption
		
Click to expand...

I never mentioned corruption, and i Dont know what you mean. But am willing to be â€œ enlightened â€œ ðŸ˜


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I never mentioned corruption, and i Dont know what you mean. But am willing to be â€œ enlightened â€œ ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

are you on the sauce today?

"2nd point, corrupt Hmm, Karen Brady didn't think that last Saturday when she said that City have put in one Billion quid of there owners money into City, whilst at the same time Utds owners have taken out one Billion. As I have mentioned before, Citys oil money has put one Billion quid into a game that otherwise would not be there."

the word corrupt is in your post...


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			are you on the sauce today?

"2nd point, corrupt Hmm, Karen Brady didn't think that last Saturday when she said that City have put in one Billion quid of there owners money into City, whilst at the same time Utds owners have taken out one Billion. As I have mentioned before, Citys oil money has put one Billion quid into a game that otherwise would not be there."

the word corrupt is in your post...
		
Click to expand...

Me 2 nd point corrupt was in response to Kelly saying City are corrupt. ðŸ‘
Although you are  encouraging. Ammon yhe sauce tonight. ðŸ˜


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Me 2 nd point corrupt was in response to Kelly saying City are corrupt. ðŸ‘
Although you are  encouraging. Ammon yhe sauce tonight. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Yes tash but you were saying Karen was saying city are fine or something? She is the last person to comment on dodgy deals in football ..


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

I think her point was. One is taking out and another putting in. Didn't know she had history as a taker. ðŸ˜³


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I think her point was. One is taking out and another putting in. Didn't know she had history as a taker. ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Karen doesn't work for free. Birmingham previously and now West Ham. Not just a salary, keep an eye out for consultancy fees or equivalent. She takes home a tasty sum.

Just googled, an extra Â£438k on top of her Â£898k salary ðŸ¤”

The point she made is still a good one though.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I think her point was. One is taking out and another putting in. Didn't know she had history as a taker. ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

The good they have done for Manchester is undeniable. They're certainly a more desirable owner from a financial POV than the Glaziers. 

Does that counter the rumours of their behaviour back home?  I'm not so sure.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I think her point was. One is taking out and another putting in. Didn't know she had history as a taker. ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Come on tash I think everyone knows about our stadium.. she played a big part in that â€œdealâ€ that costs the tax payer millions

Tory â€œladyâ€ gets a deal off a Tory mayor that suits her employers and not the country .. hmmmm


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 3, 2019)

Letâ€™s be honest you have both been given stadiums on the cheap whilst other clubs have had to earn a new or rebuilt stadium


----------



## Fade and Die (May 3, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Come on tash I think everyone knows about our stadium.. she played a big part in *that â€œdealâ€ that costs the tax payer millions*

Tory â€œladyâ€ gets a deal off a Tory mayor that suits her employers and not the country .. hmmmm
		
Click to expand...


I thank Spurs every time I go over there.ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The good they have done for Manchester is undeniable. They're certainly a more desirable owner from a financial POV than the Glaziers.

Does that counter the rumours of their behaviour back home?  I'm not so sure.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think there rumours Papas â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Come on tash I think everyone knows about our stadium.. she played a big part in that â€œdealâ€ that costs the tax payer millions

Tory â€œladyâ€ gets a deal off a Tory mayor that suits her employers and not the country .. hmmmm
		
Click to expand...

PJ 87, read a thing the other day about the stadium although being a fantastic athletics stadium it is Rammel for football. Is it ðŸ¤”


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2019)

Wounded, bloody wounded. Just rung City up to see if they have any tickets for the FA cup final. I could of had three being a season ticket holder. But I forgot about ringing in on the day. The only tickets they have left are for club Wembley. Â£252.50p each. Eh Â£756.60p plus booking fees. The FA are the origanal shed robbers.

Look like watching City going for an Historic treble, possibly maybe on the flippin telly.

Rant over


----------



## Jensen (May 3, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			I thank Spurs every time I go over there.ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Indeed you may, but where's it got you and what have you achieved ðŸ˜‰

COYS


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2019)

Excellent start, hopefully more to come.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

It's like watching Brazil ðŸ˜‚


----------



## adam6177 (May 3, 2019)

I've got calvert-lewin in my fantasy team for tonight.... I've probably jinxed him.


----------



## Beezerk (May 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's like watching Brazil ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t Barnsley fans says that years ago ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I've got calvert-lewin in my fantasy team for tonight.... I've probably jinxed him.
		
Click to expand...

Why pick him? Not exactly a goal machine.

The rest of his game is excellent but hold up play doesn't get you fantasy points.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Didnâ€™t Barnsley fans says that years ago ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I shamelessly pinched it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## adam6177 (May 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why pick him? Not exactly a goal machine.

The rest of his game is excellent but hold up play doesn't get you fantasy points.
		
Click to expand...

Budget limitations and I had a feeling he was due a goal....


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 3, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Didnâ€™t Barnsley fans says that years ago ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yep,in the Danny Wilson Era ðŸ˜†


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2019)

Shocking 2nd half this!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Shocking 2nd half this! 

Click to expand...

It's not as good as that. We have lost our form, just playing in bursts. We are missing Gomes to put a foot on the ball.Should have been a penalty for Burnley as well.

Not sure that Theo has a place in the PL any more. Perhaps the MLS beckons?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's not as good as that. We have lost our form, just playing in bursts. We are missing Gomes to put a foot on the ball.Should have been a penalty for Burnley as well.

Not sure that Theo has a place in the PL any more. Perhaps the MLS beckons?
		
Click to expand...

Just didnâ€™t risk anything tbh, no need to either, Schnides has done well over the last 3 games.
No problem with any of the team.
2nd half was a typical end of season game.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 3, 2019)

He looks like the player from Southampton rather than the one from utd. All the better for it as well. That may solve a problem for us.

You are right, they played within themselves. I suppose I was hoping for more of the same but that was unrealistic.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 3, 2019)

Walcott just never seemed to progress. 
Looked a good prospect,but never got any better.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 3, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Indeed you may, but where's it got you and what have you achieved ðŸ˜‰

COYS
		
Click to expand...


Well Iâ€™m watching the best football Iâ€™ve seen for years in a state of the art stadium that cost nothing in a fabulous park. With world class transport links. (In truth they are not all that) 
Howâ€™s life in N17 where you have nearly bankrupted yourselves and you have to climb up hill to take a corner and the area makes downtown Kurdistan look good, and the transport is distinctly 3rd world?ðŸ˜


----------



## Jensen (May 3, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Well Iâ€™m watching the best football Iâ€™ve seen for years in a state of the art stadium that cost nothing in a fabulous park. With world class transport links. (In truth they are not all that)
Howâ€™s life in N17 where you have nearly bankrupted yourselves and you have to climb up hill to take a corner and the area makes downtown Kurdistan look good, and the transport is distinctly 3rd world?ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

The best football you've seen in years....enough said.
Shame you'll never witness the greatest club football that can be played ðŸ˜„


----------



## Fade and Die (May 3, 2019)

Jensen said:



*The best football you've seen in years....enough said.*
Shame you'll never witness the greatest club football that can be played ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

We are West Ham mate not Real Madrid! We, (unlike your delusional lot) know our level. 

As for your last sentence, you need to explain. Sorry.


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I've got calvert-lewin in my fantasy team for tonight.... I've probably jinxed him.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's bad, I bloody took Coleman out of mine earlier today. Goal and a clean sheet.


----------



## Jensen (May 4, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			We are West Ham mate not Real Madrid! We, (unlike your delusional lot) know our level.

As for your last sentence, you need to explain. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Champions League football, my old son ðŸ‘

Enjoy yourself at Wembley this afternoon watching the first team lol


----------



## Fade and Die (May 4, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Champions League football, my old son ðŸ‘

*Enjoy yourself at Wembley this afternoon watching the first team lol*

Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

No no Iâ€™ll be at the Poundland Stadium Watching the team do a lap of honour after our Cup Final win last week....Parading the Silver Toilet seat trophy!ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (May 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He looks like the player from Southampton rather than the one from utd. All the better for it as well. That may solve a problem for us.

You are right, they played within themselves. I suppose I was hoping for more of the same but that was unrealistic.
		
Click to expand...

Can remember a few years ago when I was at City v Southampton. Saints had Shaw, Scnides( injured himself that game and priced himself out of a transfer) Lallana, and a good few others. They were fantastic. They game city a mullering. I remember thinking that team is gonna get dismantled at the end of the season. Same way that Monaco did a couple of years ago and the same way Ajax will in a months time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 4, 2019)

Tashy, it is the same for all bar a few elite teams. Southampton had a great spell of producing players and also finding cheap and hidden gems. Their fans must look back and think what could have been but sad to say that is unrealistic. What player is going to turn down the chance to double or treble their wages, be part of a club that builds and challenges for trophies. That is not a dig at Southampton, Monaco or any other club in that position, it includes my own. It is just the reality of it all.

It must be nice for you to know that your players can not be cherry picked, City are one of the few.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tashy, it is the same for all bar a few elite teams. Southampton had a great spell of producing players and also finding cheap and hidden gems. Their fans must look back and think what could have been but sad to say that is unrealistic. What player is going to turn down the chance to double or treble their wages, be part of a club that builds and challenges for trophies. That is not a dig at Southampton, Monaco or any other club in that position, it includes my own. It is just the reality of it all.

It must be nice for you to know that your players can not be cherry picked, City are one of the few.
		
Click to expand...

Even in the olden days. I don't think we had many superstars that could of been cherry picked. Maybe Goater. ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (May 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tashy, it is the same for all bar a few elite teams. Southampton had a great spell of producing players and also finding cheap and hidden gems. Their fans must look back and think what could have been but sad to say that is unrealistic. What player is going to turn down the chance to double or treble their wages, be part of a club that builds and challenges for trophies. That is not a dig at Southampton, Monaco or any other club in that position, it includes my own. It is just the reality of it all.

It must be nice for you to know that your players can not be cherry picked, City are one of the few.
		
Click to expand...

I think most of us realise that players will move on. For me itâ€™s more about how the transfer occurs. Lots left with our blessing, a few were more than distasteful. 

Our current predicament is more down to a useless board and string of poor management recruitment choices. I think we have the right man now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

Pawson having a shocker in this game 

Dier should be off for two bookable offences , Bournemouth should have a penalty and then Son is never a red card


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tashy, it is the same for all bar a few elite teams. Southampton had a great spell of producing players and also finding cheap and hidden gems. Their fans must look back and think what could have been but sad to say that is unrealistic. What player is going to turn down the chance to double or treble their wages, be part of a club that builds and challenges for trophies. That is not a dig at Southampton, Monaco or any other club in that position, it includes my own. It is just the reality of it all.

It must be nice for you to know that your players can not be cherry picked, City are one of the few.
		
Click to expand...

Was West Ham in the 90s / 00s with ince, carrick , Cole , lampard , Ferdinand 

Money talks


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Son is never a red card
		
Click to expand...

Really! Why not?

Raise your hands and push  an opponent to the ground and you can expect to see a red card every time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Really! Why not?

Raise your hands and push  an opponent to the ground and you can expect to see a red card every time.
		
Click to expand...

Only a red card if itâ€™s contact to the face - if itâ€™s a red card just for a push to the ground then why didnâ€™t he then send off the guy who pushed Son after - yellow card at most for both


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only a red card if itâ€™s contact to the face - if itâ€™s a red card just for a push to the ground then why didnâ€™t he then send off the guy who pushed Son after - yellow card at most for both
		
Click to expand...


Please Phil read up on the laws of the game before posting rubbish

Taken from the fa official website and guidelines

SENDING-OFF OFFENCES

A player, substitute or substituted player who commits any of the following offences is sent off:

denying the opposing team a goal or an obvious goal-scoring opportunity by deliberately handling the ball (except a goalkeeper within their penalty area)
denying a goal or an obvious goal-scoring opportunity to an opponent whose overall movement is towards the offender's goal by an offence punishable by a free kick (unless as outlined below)
serious foul play
biting or spitting atsomeone
*violent conduct*
using offensive, insulting or abusive language and/or gestures
receiving a second caution in the same match
entering the video operation room (VOR)
A player, substitute or substituted player who has been sent off must leave the vicinity of the field of play and the technical area.


VIOLENT CONDUCT

Violent conduct is when a player uses or attempts to use excessive force or brutality against an opponent when not challenging for the ball, or against a team-mate, team official, match official, spectator or any other person, *regardless of whether contact is made.*

In addition, a player who, when not challenging for the ball, deliberately strikes an opponent or any other person on the head or face with the hand or arm, is guilty of violent conduct unless the force used was negligible.





The last bit above is prob why you got confused. Itâ€™s violent conduct regardless 

Taken from

http://www.thefa.com/football-rules.../football-11-11/law-12---fouls-and-misconduct


----------



## Tashyboy (May 4, 2019)

2 mins 13 seconds, three touches and sent off. ðŸ˜³
Wonder if he picks his wages up this week.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only a red card if itâ€™s contact to the face - if itâ€™s a red card just for a push to the ground then why didnâ€™t he then send off the guy who pushed Son after - yellow card at most for both
		
Click to expand...

Contact to the face is irrelevant,  it is deemed violent conduct  and that is a sending off offence. 

As for the "push" on Son I am afraid that was a defensive reaction by him on realising he was in trouble with the ref.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Contact to the face is irrelevant,  it is deemed violent conduct  and that is a sending off offence.

As for the "push" on Son I am afraid that was a defensive reaction by him on realising he was in trouble with the ref.
		
Click to expand...

If thatâ€™s violent conduct then every single match will have a red card , Son was also pushed and went to the floor - no different to the person he pushed , since then Lerma has pushed Rose when trying to get the ball off him - itâ€™s a push and Lerma made a meal of it holding his head then leg and I suspect the ref has only trying to atone for his error not giving the cards to Dier. If a push is violent conduct then will look forward to each game getting red card.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If thatâ€™s violent conduct then every single match will have a red card , Son was also pushed and went to the floor - no different to the person he pushed , since then Lerma has pushed Rose when trying to get the ball off him - itâ€™s a push and Lerma made a meal of it holding his head then leg and I suspect the ref has only trying to atone for his error not giving the cards to Dier. If a push is violent conduct then will look forward to each game getting red card.
		
Click to expand...

Ok so now your just making stuff up in your head

Pure speculation

Itâ€™s the force used. The ref is the person who decides. Itâ€™s his call.

He deemed sons to be violent conduct which it was and deemed the others to not be.

Those are the facts.

Letâ€™s deal in facts not speculation.

Also you say â€œwhen trying to get the ballâ€ violent conduct as above is about off the ball

Violent conduct is when a player uses or attempts to use excessive force or brutality against an opponent when *not* challenging for the ball, or against a team-mate, team official, match official, spectator or any other person, regardless of whether contact is made.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If thatâ€™s violent conduct then every single match will have a red card , Son was also pushed and went to the floor - no different to the person he pushed , since then Lerma has pushed Rose when trying to get the ball off him - itâ€™s a push and Lerma made a meal of it holding his head then leg and I suspect the ref has only trying to atone for his error not giving the cards to Dier. If a push is violent conduct then will look forward to each game getting red card.
		
Click to expand...

Even when I was playing that  would have got a player in trouble. 

Son was not pushed, certainly not to the same extent and I never saw Lerma hold his head. But if he did that again is irrelevant as it is Son's action that is under scrutiny.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 4, 2019)

Soon as it happened it was red all day long,you just canâ€™t raise your hands to an opponent in anger these days.

Not like Son at all,very out of character.


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

Well, if thatâ€™s not an incentive for us, nothing is ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## pendodave (May 4, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Notike Son at all,very out of character.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't disagree more. Despite the winsome smile, he's a diving, cheating ****. Witness the stamp he did on Snodgrass last week after the ball was gone and he thought no-one was watching. Hopefully more refs will see through him now, but I doubt it.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 4, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Couldn't disagree more. Despite the winsome smile, he's a diving, cheating ****. Witness the stamp he did on Snodgrass last week after the ball was gone and he thought no-one was watching. Hopefully more refs will see through him now, but I doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t see the  Snodgrass one to be honest,Iâ€™ve seen him lots of times this season and I donâ€™t believe once seen him like that today,but obviously bow to someone who has seen it.


----------



## Jensen (May 4, 2019)

Yeah good old Tottenham doing our best to not finish in top 3, could even be 4


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 4, 2019)

Nice to see the media ignoring the Valencia fans racist behaviour at The Emirates on Thursday.
If they were fans of a PL club it would of been all over the papers!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124065702053388290


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Didnâ€™t see the  Snodgrass one to be honest,Iâ€™ve seen him lots of times this season and I donâ€™t believe once seen him like that today,but obviously bow to someone who has seen it.
		
Click to expand...

I thought exactly same until the stamp last week.. I thought maybe give him benefit of the doubt but today proved he does have a nasty streak


----------



## Rlburnside (May 4, 2019)

Looking like a easy win for us in the first half hour but Sons sending off was a blow, if you looked close Lerma did hit him on his back thatâ€™s why he retaliated, no excuse for pushing him over and rightly got sent off, Lerma was a joke didnâ€™t know what part of his body to hold to make it look worse. 

Gutted we didnâ€™t hold out for a deserved point , a win would have just about gave us top 4 , down to the last game now, crazy how we lost so many games but are still 3rd.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Ok never saw this coming

Thought after a good victory against spurs and us looking good we would just do the normal and get defeated badly by a side in or around us 

Not the case (unless we implode) at the moment 

3-0 , could do with letting in 1 for my both teams to score bet ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (May 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Ok never saw this coming

Thought after a good victory against spurs and us looking good we would just do the normal and get defeated badly by a side in or around us

Not the case (unless we implode) at the moment

3-0 , could do with letting in 1 for my both teams to score bet ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Here's hoping we don't score ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Bit if a rejig with the team from us. Seeing if some of the squad players warrant a place. Think the answer is clear.


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

If the Wolves result holds out thatâ€™s 7th secured for them, which I think is an excellent innings for them, theyâ€™ve played some good football and that position is a fair reflection of what they have achieved in the PL this season. 

How many places get Europa? What are the permutations?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Here's hoping we don't score ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Bit if a rejig with the team from us. Seeing if some of the squad players warrant a place. Think the answer is clear.
		
Click to expand...

We lost the bet anyoneâ€™s someoneâ€™s Scottish league team just went full time 

Never mind 

Will be delighted with the 3 points if they come


----------



## Papas1982 (May 4, 2019)

Fish said:



			If the Wolves result holds out thatâ€™s 7th secured for them, which I think is an excellent innings for them, theyâ€™ve played some good football and that position is a fair reflection of what they have achieved in the PL this season.

How many places get Europa? What are the permutations?
		
Click to expand...

They'll get europa if City win the cup.

Edit to say Leicester can still top em.


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

So how many std places for europa, is it 5 & 6 then +1 if City win the cup? 

Main reason for asking is, Watford are out of that running now whatever? So hopefully nothing to play for tomorrow ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

EPL has three slots for Europa Lge 

1 for 5th place and one each for the winners of the FA Cup and Lge Cup 

Because City won the league cup that spot goes to 6th spot 

The last spot will be either Watford if they win the FA Cup or who is in 7th


----------



## Slime (May 4, 2019)

Okay, if Spurs win the ECL, does a spot then go to whoever finishes in 5th spot?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

Slime said:



			Okay, if Spurs win the ECL, does a spot then go to whoever finishes in 5th spot?
		
Click to expand...

No - the only way there is 5 CL teams from the Prem is if someone wins it and finishes outside the top 4 or a team wins the EL and finishes outside the top 4 , can only have a maximum of 5


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			EPL has three slots for Europa Lge

1 for 5th place and one each for the winners of the FA Cup and Lge Cup

Because City won the league cup that spot goes to 6th spot

The last spot will be either Watford if they win the FA Cup or who is in 7th
		
Click to expand...

So with Watford not being able to achieve 7th, theyâ€™ll save themselves for the cup ðŸ¤”

ðŸ˜‰

So, what I want is Chelsea 3rd Arsenal 4th Spurs 5th and we can make posters of White Hart Lane with the caption â€œthe only place in London to watch the Europa League this seasonâ€


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 4, 2019)

All the answers here:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47806720

Maximum CL places in any scenario is 5 and 2 EL spots.

If Watford win the Cup, they get a higher ranking than team in 6th, first qualifier for EL is 25th July which clashes with Utdâ€™s, Arsenalâ€™s, Chelseaâ€™s and Spurs pre-season tour.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Iâ€™m hoping Watford fully forget about the league now and focus on the cup!!!! Then we can hopefully go for an unheard of 3 wins on the spin and finish as high as possible this season

Donâ€™t hold up much hope

We donâ€™t do well against Troy deeney type players


----------



## Jensen (May 4, 2019)

Fish said:



			So with Watford not being able to achieve 7th, theyâ€™ll save themselves for the cup ðŸ¤”

ðŸ˜‰

So, what I want is Chelsea 3rd Arsenal 4th Spurs 5th and we can make posters of White Hart Lane with the caption â€œthe only place in London to watch the Europa League this seasonâ€
		
Click to expand...

The disgraceful way our league form is going, you may well get that wish


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124625645382848512
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (May 4, 2019)

Fish said:



View attachment 27229


ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

That made me chuckle


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

Good news - Colin and Cardiff are gone ðŸ˜€


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

So, Cardiff relegated, I wonder how much Brighton will now fight tomorrow away to Arsenal, I was hoping it wouldnâ€™t be decided today, but hey ho, weâ€™ve just got to do our job and not worry about others, but it does take the gloss off a game where a team weâ€™re potentially fighting for survival but now going into it knowing theyâ€™re already safe. 

Letâ€™s hope Watford rest a few players for their pending cup final ðŸ˜


----------



## Fade and Die (May 4, 2019)

Great day! nice simple win against The Saints, Cardiff relegated and it all going nice and "spursy"* for the deluded ones. Lovely jubbly.... Now c'mon the Toon 

* https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Spursy


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

Shocking defending, free header, not going to watch this anymore, foregone conclusion, just a case of â€˜how manyâ€™ ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2019)

No surprise Cardiif went down. Was watching SSN earlier and so many twists and turns in league one's relegation battle. Southend escaped but Plymouth and AFC Wimbledon were only a goal going in somewhere to be down instead.

Newcastle looking very sluggish tonight and haven't got going and shocking marking for the goal but a good header from VVD. I can see Liverpool winning with ease if they concentrate and all the pressure back on City


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2019)

Fish said:



View attachment 27229


ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2019)

Lucky lucky Liverpool again, clear red all day long.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Lucky lucky Liverpool again, clear red all day long.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but would you rather take the goal or risk missing the penalty


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed but would you rather take the goal or risk missing the penalty
		
Click to expand...

No idea, deliberate handball and not even a card.


----------



## sawtooth (May 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed but would you rather take the goal or risk missing the penalty
		
Click to expand...

Glad the ref didnâ€™t blow and instead left play continue, but yes certain red card.


----------



## sawtooth (May 4, 2019)

Wonder how long Klopp regrets playing GÃ³mez ahead of TTA against Barca.

Strange decision seeing that GÃ³mez was out for so long and TTA is in fine form.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Lucky lucky Liverpool again, clear red all day long.
		
Click to expand...

Is it though? I thought â€œdouble jeopardyâ€ was brought in so if you got a pen the player didnâ€™t get sent off because itâ€™s already enough of a punishment 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36047575

Found an article here however says deliberate hand ball is

Depends if the ref deems it deliberate I guess


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Is it though? I thought â€œdouble jeopardyâ€ was brought in so if you got a pen the player didnâ€™t get sent off because itâ€™s already enough of a punishment

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36047575

Found an article here however says deliberate hand ball is

Depends if the ref deems it deliberate I guess
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Iâ€™m not sure of the current rule exactly but I recall deliberate handball (which it clearly was) being a yellow minimum.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah Iâ€™m not sure of the current rule exactly but I recall deliberate handball (which it clearly was) being a yellow minimum.
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t wait for VAR for sure

Situation like that the goal stands and the ref gets a word in his ear to review it.. someone gets a card


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

The ref is very poor anyway imo, so many fouls, deliberate obstructions, playing advantage at times but not going back to the player to show a card, the inconsistency is terrible.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Lucky lucky Liverpool again, clear red all day long.
		
Click to expand...




sawtooth said:



			Glad the ref didnâ€™t blow and instead left play continue, but yes certain red card.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not a certain red at all because Newcastle scored - itâ€™s a yellow card for deliberate handball


----------



## Jensen (May 4, 2019)

Are the Toon Army about to spoil the party


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Are the Toon Army about to spoil the party
		
Click to expand...

The way Newcastle are playing there is every chance - doesnâ€™t help playing with ten man as Sturridge is a waste out there


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The way Newcastle are playing there is every chance - doesnâ€™t help playing with ten man as Sturridge is a waste out there
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t believe he gets a shirt, specially in such an important game. Absolutely pony.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

That doesnâ€™t look good for Mo ðŸ˜¢


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I canâ€™t believe he gets a shirt, specially in such an important game. Absolutely pony.
		
Click to expand...

Underestimating Newcastle it seems? Letâ€™s face it they pretty much put the champs league... they have to win both league games.. I know where I would focus my efforts


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That doesnâ€™t look good for Mo ðŸ˜¢
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s hope your medical team stand firm and get him off. Donâ€™t need a repeat of spurs mid week.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

I think thatâ€™s going to be the moment that will decide the title ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think thatâ€™s going to be the moment that will decide the title ðŸ˜¢
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Phil thatâ€™s the moment ðŸ™„


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah Phil thatâ€™s the moment ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with the 7 point gap..

Another late goal from a dive free kick ðŸ¤¨

Canâ€™t wait for VAR to clean this game up a bit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2019)

Well that was hard work for Liverpool and pressure back on City now. Doesn't look good for Salah. Assuming City win on Monday who would rather have, Wolves at home or Brighton away?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

Christ that was an ugly battling win , a draw prob the right result , Newcastle worked so hard  - a lot of character - 94 points ! Bloody hell . Donâ€™t expect Mo to be there Tuesday but hopefully Sunday 

How good was Rondon though - not see him much but beast of performance from him.

Well it goes to the last day of the season


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Nothing to do with the 7 point gap..

Another late goal from a dive free kick ðŸ¤¨

Canâ€™t wait for VAR to clean this game up a bit
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it was was the worse dive ever and you wouldn't have complained had your side got a free kick in that position.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure it was was the worse dive ever and you wouldn't have complained had your side got a free kick in that position.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, but itâ€™s constant poor calls from officials is making the game more annoying than before

Not sure if the games got so faster that decisions get harder to make? Iâ€™m not sure

For example they claim these things â€œlevel outâ€ but they donâ€™t

Past few weeks we have lost to United by a pen that wasnâ€™t and had a perfectly onside goal ruled out for offside against em

Leicester game 2-1 up score a 3rd to kill the game.. foot onside. Disallowed draw 2-2

Liverpool game the yard offside goal given (that was ages ago tho)

Itâ€™s just annoying that at this level this is constantly happening 

I could see how the officials missed Hernandez cheating against your lot because they didnâ€™t have a clear view and he dived to make it look a header not his hand .. bad decision but could see how itâ€™s missed but the others are proper errors that they have looked at and called wrong, that one he is blocked out by other players, the Liverpool offside happened 1 yard in front of the lino thatâ€™s poor

VAR will kill the game for the crowds but you will actually get calls correct!


----------



## Fish (May 4, 2019)

VVD was key in the decision of who took that free kick, he was screaming and pointing for it to be an in swinging cross with a leftie and not whoever it was originally standing over the ball.  He orchestrated that change and it led to the winning goal. So, should he be captain if he has that authority where players not only listen, but act on what he wants?  

As an aside, I thought he was lucky at times today, he was more physical than Iâ€™ve seen him before and got away with quite a few things a different ref would have thrown cards at him for. 

Robertson should have been yellow carded for the handball, maybe that makes him a bit quieter sitting on a card, poor decision by the ref, but then the ref was poor across the board imo.


----------



## garyinderry (May 4, 2019)

Joke decision giving that free for the 3rd goal.  Linesman right In front.  


Liverpool taking it to the wire but got off the hook tonight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2019)

Fish said:



			VVD was key in the decision of who took that free kick, he was screaming and pointing for it to be an in swinging cross with a leftie and not whoever it was originally standing over the ball.  He orchestrated that change and it led to the winning goal. So, should he be captain if he has that authority where players not only listen, but act on what he wants? 

As an aside, I thought he was lucky at times today, he was more physical than Iâ€™ve seen him before and got away with quite a few things a different ref would have thrown cards at him for.

Robertson should have been yellow carded for the handball, maybe that makes him a bit quieter sitting on a card, poor decision by the ref, but then the ref was poor across the board imo.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely feel the ref was poor and the handball should have been a yellow and there could easily have been more cards in the game. I think VVD will captain the side in the future (and has the potential to captain the national side in years to come). Great delivery from the free kick


----------



## richart (May 4, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely feel the ref was poor and the handball should have been a yellow and there could easily have been more cards in the game. I think VVD will captain the side in the future (and has the potential to captain the national side in years to come). Great delivery from the free kick
		
Click to expand...

He is the captain of Netherlands.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2019)

Fish said:



			VVD was key in the decision of who took that free kick, he was screaming and pointing for it to be an in swinging cross with a leftie and not whoever it was originally standing over the ball.  He orchestrated that change and it led to the winning goal. So, should he be captain if he has that authority where players not only listen, but act on what he wants? 

As an aside, I thought he was lucky at times today, he was more physical than Iâ€™ve seen him before and got away with quite a few things a different ref would have thrown cards at him for.

Robertson should have been yellow carded for the handball, maybe that makes him a bit quieter sitting on a card, poor decision by the ref, but then the ref was poor across the board imo.
		
Click to expand...

It was TAA who should have had a yellow card 

The team has a number of leaders on the pitch and VVD is one of them 

Donâ€™t really recall many incidents where he should have been carded ? He was up against a very physical centre forward and they had a great battle going at each other


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

Why do Liverpool always play before City, What happened to it being even across the run in? 

Remember when it was Chelsea & United it was different each week.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Definitely feel the ref was poor and the handball should have been a yellow and there could easily have been more cards in the game. I think VVD will captain the side in the future (and has the potential to captain the national side in years to come). Great delivery from the free kick
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			He is the captain of Netherlands.
		
Click to expand...


Omg 
One of Homers predictions came true ..........


Wait a minute .....ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			i disagree about the start because 1 point isnt against harder teams

id love to have played cardiff this early in the season. bournemouth are a tough team! 

anyways ill take you up on that on the Â£20 bet 

so for the record I have a Â£20 bet going with Phil that west ham will finish 10 points clear of 18th place. and now a Â£20 bet with fish for west ham to finish above huddersfield 

bring on the season!

either way 2 charities will get some cash 

no more bets though! I have my wife and daughters birthdays in june! i need some cash lol
		
Click to expand...

@Fish 
@Liverpoolphil 

Think these two are defo wins now ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



@Fish
@Liverpoolphil

Think these two are defo wins now ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘

Will donate to H4H unless you have another charity in mind


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ‘

Will donate to H4H unless you have another charity in mind
		
Click to expand...

Bobby Moore fund for this one, think itâ€™s fitting and beating cancer is a great cause ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I am hoping he does just one more tinker at the back... brings cresswell in (he recovering from injury)

Id like to see us play

fredericks Balbuena Diop Cresswell

once thats in give it 3 games together and they will have a decent understanding

I think we will be okay

52 is my prediction 

and as you saw I got my bet with phil
		
Click to expand...

So last game is next weekend, title is still to play for (makes it very exciting for the neutral)

Relegation is sorted now

Only one I didnâ€™t see coming was Fulham! I had Huddersfield, palace and Southampton (with Hughes) or Burnley. But Iâ€™m glad Southampton sacked Hughes and got safe 

The battle for 7th will be over if city win tonight 

Personally looking back on post above Iâ€™d like us to win against Watford just to be spot on with my points guess ðŸ˜‚ but a draw and breaking 50 would be nice


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124774239448502274
How do the officials not spot this?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2019)

I'm watching motd this morning off the planner. Son had to go but the Bournemouth player was a sneaky so and so who gave him  a naughty and nasty stamp on his foot. I can understand Son's anger, it was after a whistle was blown and he knew what he was doing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124774239448502274
How do the officials not spot this?
		
Click to expand...

No diving to be seen there, move along ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£. Embarrassing.


----------



## Beezerk (May 5, 2019)

Who said cheats never prosper eh?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124774239448502274
How do the officials not spot this?
		
Click to expand...

Should we start our own petition ðŸ˜‚


----------



## adam6177 (May 5, 2019)

Seems to have been a few of you enjoying a few pints of bitter last night.

I wonder if you talk about Liverpool more than you talk about your own clubs, maybe for good reason.

I'm off for a round of golf, enjoy your day ðŸ‘


----------



## Lyle77 (May 5, 2019)

Well you certainly couldn't accuse Rafa Benitez  Newcastle side of lying down to Liverpool.  A very spirited performance and very unlucky not to take at least a point from Liverpool.  
The Liverpool win takes the title race to the final weekend.  Unfortunately, with the relegation issue sorted Brighton have little to play for in the final match of the season.  However, they did play well against City at Wembley and may yet spring a surprise.  

Monday's night match for City against Leicester will be epic.  Leicester under Rodgers have regained some of their confidence and Vardy is getting back to his best.  City have so many top players that it is hard to see them slipping up but you never know.  If Leicester win then they have a chance of clinching a Europa League place with Wolves travelling to Anfield on the final day of the season.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Seems to have been a few of you enjoying a few pints of bitter last night.

I wonder if you talk about Liverpool more than you talk about your own clubs, maybe for good reason.

I'm off for a round of golf, enjoy your day ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thoughts on the dive,posted this morning?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Seems to have been a few of you enjoying a few pints of bitter last night.

I wonder if you talk about Liverpool more than you talk about your own clubs, maybe for good reason.

I'm off for a round of golf, enjoy your day ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Or.........Football fans on a forum discuss the only game being shown live at the time!
Or are you suggesting only LPool and NCastle fans should of commented last night.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Who said cheats never prosper eh?
		
Click to expand...

Every team cheats if you are going to thrown labels at players who go down without a touch - every single team does it , and there is not a single shred of doubt that Newcastle will have gained at some stage from a player diving or breaking a rule. Hypocrites everywhere


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Every team cheats if you are going to thrown labels at players who go down without a touch - every single team does it , and there is not a single shred of doubt that Newcastle will have gained at some stage from a player diving or breaking a rule. Hypocrites everywhere
		
Click to expand...

Phil you are easily the biggest hypocrite on this forumðŸ¤­


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Every team cheats if you are going to thrown labels at players who go down without a touch - every single team does it , and there is not a single shred of doubt that Newcastle will have gained at some stage from a player diving or breaking a rule. Hypocrites everywhere
		
Click to expand...

How many pages did you fill regarding Niasse at the beginning of the season? You have clear divers at your club, suck it up and accept it, stop trying to deflect.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How many pages did you fill regarding Niasse at the beginning of the season? You have clear divers at your club, suck it up and accept it.
		
Click to expand...

He was moaning about Barca players doing it ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Every team cheats if you are going to thrown labels at players who go down without a touch - every single team does it , and there is not a single shred of doubt that Newcastle will have gained at some stage from a player diving or breaking a rule. Hypocrites everywhere
		
Click to expand...


Which is what is wrong in the game. the fact it appears to be accepted as part of the game is sad

Blinkered reply LP, it was cheating and should be stamped out

When teams start losing points for diving , it will soon stop


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How many pages did you fill regarding Niasse at the beginning of the season? You have clear divers at your club, suck it up and accept it, stop trying to deflect.
		
Click to expand...

When did I say we didnâ€™t have divers ? I donâ€™t recall also saying Fabinho didnâ€™t dive - but I do recall people like yourself and others trying to justify it wasnâ€™t a dive, thatâ€™s the clear difference. There are certain people on here - Everton , West Ham , Newcastle , Chelsea fans are quite happy to point fingers around at others - shame they appear ok to turn a blind eye at their own club and players - maybe itâ€™s bitterness from some , false rivalry from others


----------



## Tashyboy (May 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Thoughts on the dive,posted this morning?
		
Click to expand...

IT was only a "little thing" ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Which is what is wrong in the game. the fact it appears to be accepted as part of the game is sad

Blinkered reply LP, it was cheating and should be stamped out

When teams start losing points for diving , it will soon stop
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s been happening for decades - letâ€™s not pretend itâ€™s something new , players in the 70â€™s were diving and going down easily - itâ€™s not something that going to be removed - all sports have rule breaks


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			maybe itâ€™s bitterness from some , false rivalry from others
		
Click to expand...

What is it from you?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Which is what is wrong in the game. the fact it appears to be accepted as part of the game is sad

Blinkered reply LP, it was cheating and should be stamped out

When teams start losing points for diving , it will soon stop
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t even think theyâ€™re bothered about stamping it out now. 

The one I posted isnâ€™t even up for debate. 

He should now get a ban for cheating.

Same for Bamford at Leeds.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I donâ€™t even think theyâ€™re bothered about stamping it out now.

The one I posted isnâ€™t even up for debate.

He should now get a ban for cheating.

Same for Bamford at Leeds.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is if you ban him you set off conspiracy theories.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How many pages did you fill regarding Niasse at the beginning of the season? You have clear divers at your club, suck it up and accept it, stop trying to deflect.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, he and a couple of others canâ€™t help themselves, they should learn from LB, Stu_C & even DaveMc.

Quite a few, are rightly so, living on an edge, Iâ€™d love to be in their position with one game left to play, (probably wonâ€™t happen in my lifetime) and if they win it itâ€™ll be hell on earth for the rest of us. But if City win then....................


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124774239448502274
How do the officials not spot this?[/
		
Click to expand...




Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124774239448502274
How do the officials not spot this?
		
Click to expand...

Annoying as it is, itâ€™ll make no difference to where the title is going this year.


----------



## davemc1 (May 5, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, he and a couple of others canâ€™t help themselves, they should learn from LB, Stu_C & even DaveMc.

Quite a few, are rightly so, living on an edge, Iâ€™d love to be in their position with one game left to play, (probably wonâ€™t happen in my lifetime) and if they win it itâ€™ll be hell on earth for the rest of us. But if City win then....................
		
Click to expand...

Even Dave Mc?? What the heck is that supposed to mean?

ðŸ¤£

Mod message

Language Timothy!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Even Dave Mc?? What the heck is that supposed to mean?

ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

It means you have your moments


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124959636761776129
ðŸ˜£


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did I say we didnâ€™t have divers ? I donâ€™t recall also saying Fabinho didnâ€™t dive - but I do recall people like yourself and others trying to justify it wasnâ€™t a dive, thatâ€™s the clear difference. There are certain people on here - Everton , West Ham , Newcastle , Chelsea fans are quite happy to point fingers around at others - shame they appear ok to turn a blind eye at their own club and players - maybe itâ€™s bitterness from some , false rivalry from others
		
Click to expand...

Feel free to waste part of your life and go back to those pages. Myself, Paul, Dan we all agreed Niasse dived and it was embarrassing. I remember it clearly. We asked for consistency so that others received the same punishment,  that's happened hasn't it ðŸ™„, but no blue on here defended him. We also called out Barkley when he was diving, same with Richarlison this year.

Diving is a blight and I want rid of it. You've spent a season excusing your players and only now when the evidence is so blatant even you can't defend it have you accepted it. It's very clear where bitterness is coming from here. You should be celebrating what your team have done this year, not continuously prodding at other teams.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124959636761776129
ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

As bad as that was the keeper could have just quickly thrown it behind for a corner that would have avoided the whole situation


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2019)

Why would Rodgers do Liverpool any favours? 

I canâ€™t get my head around that, sacked with 3 years left to run on his contract.


----------



## Jensen (May 5, 2019)

On a serious note, we might not like to admit, but we all have players that dive. 
Admittedly Kane has gone down a few times this season and Dele Alli was ridiculous last season


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2019)

Jensen said:



			On a serious note, we might not like to admit, but we all have players that dive.
Admittedly Kane has gone down a few times this season and Dele Alli was ridiculous last season
		
Click to expand...

Every teams got them!
The blame lies with the law makers they have no will to put a stop to it , until they do players will just keep doing it.
They should be called out after the game as itâ€™s difficult for the ref.
3 dives like yellows = 1 point deducted. It will stop overnight.
But they havnt got the will.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Why would Rodgers do Liverpool any favours?

I canâ€™t get my head around that, sacked with 3 years left to run on his contract.
		
Click to expand...

He isnâ€™t doing us any favours.
He is trying to get his team in Europe!


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

I've just seen the girl diving in the women's cup final. Hilarious!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 5, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Every teams got them!
The blame lies with the law makers they have no will to put a stop to it , until they do players will just keep doing it.
They should be called out after the game as itâ€™s difficult for the ref.
3 dives like yellows = 1 point deducted. It will stop overnight.
But they havnt got the will.
		
Click to expand...

I think the comment every team has got themâ€ is part of the problem. I dont think every team has. Its like  saying â€œit evens itself out over the course of a seasonâ€. If one team scores 150 goals over a season and one scores 50. Hows it gonna even itself out. Simple maths dispels that. What every team does not have is a serial diver. Argue amongst yourselves who they are. 
But the game is changing, VAR is proof of that. Yet some folk don't want it. Why?  If it proves a lot more of the decisions are correct. Then next year we can talk about Football on here
 ( coz its a football thread) and not iffy decisions. Same with diving. If diving is helping to win games, retrospective bans and if needs be point deductions need to be part of our beautiful game. Coz at the moment it is starting to look Pig ugly.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

Man Utd now looking favourites currently to seal 6th place ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

Thatâ€™ll do. ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

"It's happened again, Tottenham Hotspur, its happened again."


Loudest chant of the day so far... Watford fans joining in

ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## davemc1 (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			"It's happened again, Tottenham Hotspur, its happened again."


Loudest chant of the day so far... Watford fans joining in

ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t understand why yous are singing bout spurs, never mind it being the loudest song of the day? ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Jensen (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			"It's happened again, Tottenham Hotspur, its happened again."


Loudest chant of the day so far... Watford fans joining in

ðŸ˜‚ ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Counting chickens before hatched springs to mind....


----------



## Jensen (May 5, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			I donâ€™t understand why yous are singing bout spurs, never mind it being the loudest song of the day? ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Something to do with hatred....for some reason ðŸ™„


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			He isnâ€™t doing us any favours.
He is trying to get his team in Europe!
		
Click to expand...


I get that, I just donâ€™t get why Liverpool would expect any helping hand from Rodgers.

He probably despises the club lol.


----------



## Piece (May 5, 2019)

Thatâ€™s the difference between mid table and top four. Defending and taking yer chances.

Strengthen in defence and we could be even tastier next year.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

Thatâ€™s it, no CL for United.


----------



## adam6177 (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			Thatâ€™s it, no CL for United.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope arsenal can do something and spurs continue to be spursy..... Manure and spurs missing out on CL would be perfect.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I get that, I just donâ€™t get why Liverpool would expect any helping hand from Rodgers.

He probably despises the club lol.
		
Click to expand...

Why would he â€œdespiseâ€ the club ? And I donâ€™t believe Liverpool are â€œexpectingâ€ any helping hand from Rodgers. Rodgers will be only focusing on Leicester just as Rafa was yesterday.

And Utd miss out on CL ðŸ˜‚ bet they wish they could reverse giving OGS the job before the summer. So Arsenal need to win or Chelsea will get a CL spot guarantee


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would he â€œdespiseâ€ the club ? And I donâ€™t believe Liverpool are â€œexpectingâ€ any helping hand from Rodgers. Rodgers will be only focusing on Leicester just as Rafa was yesterday.

And Utd miss out on CL ðŸ˜‚ bet they wish they could reverse giving OGS the job before the summer. So Arsenal need to win or Chelsea will get a CL spot guarantee
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal will probably win and itâ€™ll go to the last match but fully expect Chelsea and Spurs to take those spots now.

Arsenal need to win the Europa cup, they have a decent shot at that.

Liverpool sacked Rodgers with 3 years to run on his contract, it didnâ€™t end on a good note did it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Arsenal will probably win and itâ€™ll go to the last match but fully expect Chelsea and Spurs to take those spots now.

*Arsenal need to win the Europa cup, they have a decent shot at that.*

Liverpool sacked Rodgers with 3 years to run on his contract, it didnâ€™t end on a good note did it?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m pretty sure that Rodgers wonâ€™t â€œdespiseâ€ the club just because they sacked him , itâ€™s a professional decision made and itâ€™s one that was proven to be the right one. The club gave him the biggest job of his career and prob reached a level that he may not reach again

Will need the final to be played at Emirates to give you the best shot. It will prob be a very evenly matched final - your forward Line is strong but they have Hazard


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Arsenal will probably win and itâ€™ll go to the last match but fully expect Chelsea and Spurs to take those spots now.

Arsenal need to win the Europa cup, they have a decent shot at that.

Liverpool sacked Rodgers with 3 years to run on his contract, it didnâ€™t end on a good note did it?
		
Click to expand...

So you think Chelsea will finish above Arsenal for a CL spot but IF itâ€™s a London Europa final you think youâ€™ll beat Chelsea, why, based on what?


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m pretty sure that Rodgers wonâ€™t â€œdespiseâ€ the club just because they sacked him , itâ€™s a professional decision made and itâ€™s one that was proven to be the right one. The club gave him the biggest job of his career and prob reached a level that he may not reach again
		
Click to expand...

Ok perhaps not despise but he has no real affinity with the club, they didnâ€™t stand by him for very long despite getting runners up.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Let's hope arsenal can do something and spurs continue to be spursy..... Manure and spurs missing out on CL would be perfect.
		
Click to expand...

New ground, no CL revenue will hurt Levy, I think heâ€™s banked on it, BUT, how many Spurs players will want to stick around for another season with nothing to show for it?

Levy isnâ€™t shy in selling players, if the right money comes in for Erickson & Son, I think theyâ€™ll go, and will that start a domino effect with others?


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2019)

So Ashley Young reckons that Huddersfield were playing THEIR cup final in playing Man Utd - comedy gold!


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			So you think Chelsea will finish above Arsenal for a CL spot but IF itâ€™s a London Europa final you think youâ€™ll beat Chelsea, why, based on what?
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t say that I think Arsenal would beat Chelsea. Iâ€™m just pointing out that Arsenal have a decent shot at winning it compared to the league position qualification.

Over 90 minutes anything can happen.


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

Well, what a load of crap that was, in fact, a mirror image of our whole season.
I'm not sure we even deserve 6th, to be honest.
Wholesale changes needed regarding the 1st team squad ................................ it'll probably take up to three years.
Get rid of those that don't want to die for the club.
Hopefully Sanchez has had his last game in a United shirt.
Very disappointed with the attitude of some of the players. How they sleep at night I'll never know!
Oh yeah, in their king sized bed in their multi-million pound mansions ................. silly me!
Some of them are not far short of ......................
Oh, never mind. I'm too angry to think about it right now.

What time's the golf on tonight?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

chrisd said:



			So Ashley Young reckons that Huddersfield were playing THEIR cup final in playing Man Utd - comedy gold!
		
Click to expand...

This still makes me giggle


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118250492973539329
Â£744mil has been spent since Ferguson left - and that must be the worst Utd team seen since before Ferguson arrived. I donâ€™t know where they will start and it could take a long time before they challenge again


----------



## Jensen (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			New ground, no CL revenue will hurt Levy, I think heâ€™s banked on it, BUT, how many Spurs players will want to stick around for another season with nothing to show for it?

Levy isnâ€™t shy in selling players, if the right money comes in for Erickson & Son, I think theyâ€™ll go, and will that start a domino effect with others?
		
Click to expand...

Your hatred/despise for Tottenham is evident from all your posts ðŸ‘

Our shiney new Stadium must be like a knife through the heart ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Your hatred/despise for Tottenham is evident from all your posts ðŸ‘

Our shiney new Stadium must be like a knife through the heart ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No amount of money will make Chelsea a bigger club than Spurs , never forget that.


----------



## adam6177 (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			New ground, no CL revenue will hurt Levy, I think heâ€™s banked on it, BUT, how many Spurs players will want to stick around for another season with nothing to show for it?

Levy isnâ€™t shy in selling players, if the right money comes in for Erickson & Son, I think theyâ€™ll go, and will that start a domino effect with others?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the thoughts and conversation I've had with some guys at work.... If you're Kane/Alli/eriksen/son what is there to stay for? Ok there is a new stadium - so what, means nothing. Spurs historically have not had high wages, not sure if that's the case any more?  So even from a greed point of view players may well leave.

I think the transfer window could be fascinating for man utd, spurs and Chelsea.... Ban dependent.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Your hatred/despise for Tottenham is evident from all your posts ðŸ‘

Our shiney new Stadium must be like a knife through the heart ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s wrong with despising a fellow London club, yes I despise Spurs above others, but I can assure you that your â€˜shiny new stadiumâ€™ does nothing for me, so donâ€™t kid yourself.

But hey, your ok, youâ€™ve got a north London friend liking your post who â€˜shouldâ€™ despise you more, but then theres nothing normal about Sawtooth and his warped support for what should be his arch rivals!

Nothing would please me more than see Spurs choke, again, and finish 5th, it possibly wont happen but thereâ€™s a chance, so I can oh but hope ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			No amount of money will make Chelsea a bigger club than Spurs , never forget that.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ #KnobAlert


----------



## adam6177 (May 5, 2019)

Brighton fans singing "dirty northern bar stewards" to arsenal ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2019)

its bad enough when strikers are diving, but when your centre half is trying it, sooooo bad lol


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ #KnobAlert
		
Click to expand...

Haha , violence and insults, the Chelsea way eh?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Exactly the thoughts and conversation I've had with some guys at work.... If you're Kane/Alli/eriksen/son what is there to stay for? Ok there is a new stadium - so what, means nothing. Spurs historically have not had high wages, not sure if that's the case any more?  So even from a greed point of view players may well leave.

I think the transfer window could be fascinating for man utd, spurs and Chelsea.... Ban dependent.
		
Click to expand...

Spurs first 11 is far superior to Utd , Chelsea and Arsenal - I think I cant see their main players leaving but they clearly need more strength in depth

Man Utd need a new back four bar Shaw , May lose their GK , need some centre mids  as well - but they are going to have to pay over the odds and look at players who are going to go to them based on money - just look how that worked with Sanchez

Chelsea - I think they could be in real trouble if Hazard does leave , He is 28 now so itâ€™s prob creeping towards a stage where itâ€™s too late so I think he will leave. Then there is the transfer ban which means bringing those youth players in.

Going to be an interesting summer


----------



## paddyc (May 5, 2019)

Wow some of our defending is literally comical no wonder we've conceded 9 goals in 3 PL games.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 5, 2019)

Another shocking performance and another kick in the supporters gonads.

The good thing is Ole can now hopefully look for replacements and get some of the crap out of the club.

Time for other fans to get the digs and banter in we deserve nothing else.

Do laugh at the Liverpool fans that talk of it taking years for us to get back to the top,although I did say it about them and it came true.

A little off tangent but football actually these days nearly brings me to tears(not literally) but Iâ€™m actually beginning to hate it.

The cheating,diving,feigning injury,trying to get fellow professionals sent off,poor officiating etc is just killing the game.
Yes it will continue because the money in the game is too big and the stakes too high.


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spurs first 11 is far superior to Utd , Chelsea and Arsenal -* I think I can see their main players leaving* but they clearly need more strength in depth

Going to be an interesting summer
		
Click to expand...

Who can you see wanting to leave Liverpool if they win nothing ............................... again?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			its bad enough when strikers are diving, but when your centre half is trying it, sooooo bad lol
		
Click to expand...

Mate that was shocking wasnâ€™t it,and when he grabbed his face and looked astonished,embarrassing


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2019)

Looks a dive by Monreal, hope that the player does receive some retrospective punishment if proved to be the case.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2019)

I think next year will be very similar to this one. Top 2 look so far superior itâ€™s ridiculous. Spurs even if they retain their first team wonâ€™t buy sufficiently to sustain a full season. Theyâ€™re replacing arsenal except their season gets past March. 

Chelsea, Arsenal and Utd need to many players to become contenders. Any of the three could have a busy summer and still get nowhere.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Looks a dive by Monreal, hope that the player does receive some retrospective punishment if proved to be the case.
		
Click to expand...

He wonâ€™t,penalty was given
Looks like you will concede though


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Haha , violence and insults, the Chelsea way eh?
		
Click to expand...

Violence,whereâ€™s that then? Is that your imagination running wild again ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

So come on Sherlock, how much did Spurs ground cost, how much have they borrowed, whatâ€™s thereâ€™s interest rate which needs to be paid from nett profits, and with players wages well below their market value, and IF they dropped out of a CL place, what effect will thatâ€™s have on their P&L from 2019/2020?  

So your â€˜moneyâ€™ comment is laughable, Levy hasnâ€™t gone into his back pocket, and it isnâ€™t self earned, but hey, you put your half & half shirt & scarf on and talk shite, itâ€™s what your really good at!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			Who can you see wanting to leave Liverpool if they win nothing ............................... again?
		
Click to expand...

Right now - well Sturridge and Morenoâ€™s contract is over so they will go , think the club will look to let Origi go , and then maybe Lovren and Mignolet. That will leave spots in the squad for a couple of boys and a couple of the young lads like - Wilson , Gruijic possibly


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Mate that was shocking wasnâ€™t it,and when he grabbed his face and looked astonished,embarrassing
		
Click to expand...


theres clearly been a shift in how occurrent it is at arsenal with the change of manager, we werent too bad last year, seems we get worse every game for it this year, theres a handful who will go down at the drop of a hat and cant wait to whine to the ref at every opportunity, horrible to watch


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now - well Sturridge and Morenoâ€™s contract is over so they will go , think the club will look to let Origi go , and then maybe Lovren and Mignolet. That will leave spots in the squad for a couple of boys and a couple of the young lads like - Wilson , Gruijic possibly
		
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about players Liverpool are looking to let go, I was talking about players who may want to leave in order to win stuff.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'm not talking about players Liverpool are looking to let go, I was talking about players who may want to leave in order to win stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I could potentially see VVD, Mane and Salah getting restless in time if thereâ€™s no trophies. Not this summer, but certainly next. I think the rest of the squad are young enough or newly recruited that itâ€™s not such an issue.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'm not talking about players Liverpool are looking to let go, I was talking about players who may want to leave in order to win stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t seem to be anyone looking to leave - i suspect the players can see the potential within the team and the club for the future and right now I donâ€™t expect any of the top players to leave , but if they do the club is in a far better place to be able to replace those players. Future looks good at the moment both on and off the pitch and can see that getting stronger over the next 12 months. We may end up winning nothing but itâ€™s going to end up an amazing successful season.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spurs first 11 is far superior to Utd , Chelsea and Arsenal - I think I cant see their main players leaving but they clearly need more strength in depth
		
Click to expand...

And that is my point, they have a bank of players that are all sought after, with an empty trophy cabinet again, and IF they dropped to 5th, which is a possibility, and with those players (assets) all being paid well under their market value, and with no funds to buy and strengthen, what keeps them there? 

A new ground wonâ€™t keep them, they have short careers and want to win things, will staying on lower than average wages and being bridesmaids be enough for them, I donâ€™t think so, I think as soon as one decides to go, and Levy is offered the right money, heâ€™ll sell, and theyâ€™ll be like a stack of dominoes. 

Staying in the CL is crucial to them, but that revenue alone will just about cover the interest rates on their investment of a new ground, so what does that leave to build around the players theyâ€™ve got and pay them more to stay!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Donâ€™t seem to be anyone looking to leave - i suspect the players can see the potential within the team and the club for the future and right now I donâ€™t expect any of the top players to leave , but if they do the club is in a far better place to be able to replace those players. Future looks good at the moment both on and off the pitch and can see that getting stronger over the next 12 months. We may end up winning nothing but itâ€™s going to end up an amazing successful season.
		
Click to expand...

Yes winning nothing an amazing season.

At the top winning is everything.

Iâ€™m really looking forward to the season end when a lot of Liverpool fans say â€œ the amount of points we got this season would have won the premier league for the last 20 seasons â€œ.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			No amount of money will make Chelsea a bigger club than Spurs , never forget that.
		
Click to expand...

Wait!...You think Tottenham are a bigger club than Chelsea?? ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

You need to explain please because the last time they won the league was back in the days of Pathe news! 
FA cup 30 years ago, League Cup 10 years ago and you think they are bigger than Chelsea??? have a look at Chelseaâ€™s honours and compare them to Spurs. Itâ€™s a complete miss-match.
As much as Tottenham hate it they are more at West Hamâ€™s level than Chelsea or Arsenal. ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Wait!...You think Tottenham are a bigger club than Chelsea?? ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

You need to explain please because the last time they won the league was back in the days of Pathe news!
FA cup 30 years ago, League Cup 10 years ago and you think they are bigger than Chelsea??? have a look at Chelseaâ€™s honours and compare them to Spurs. Itâ€™s a complete miss-match.
As much as Tottenham hate it they are more at West Hamâ€™s level than Chelsea or Arsenal. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I think prior to Roman their total honours were pretty similar. Now there is a clear gulf.
In regards to their level, youâ€™re a little optimistic to think you guys are on a similar level though imo.

https://www.totalsportek.com/list/most-successful-clubs-in-english-football-history/


----------



## pokerjoke (May 5, 2019)

Granite xhaka thick as poo


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2019)

look up stupid in the dictionary and theres a smiling mugshot of Xhaka!!!


----------



## paddyc (May 5, 2019)

Looking like another routine crap performance by Arsenal.  granit xhaxa simply does not have a brain.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Iâ€™m really looking forward to the season end when a lot of Liverpool fans say â€œ the amount of points we got this season would have won the premier league for the last 20 seasons â€œ.
		
Click to expand...

Not if they lost there last game they couldnâ€™t ðŸ˜


----------



## paddyc (May 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			look up stupid in the dictionary and theres a smiling mugshot of Xhaka!!!
		
Click to expand...

Look up knobhead it comes up the same steve


----------



## pokerjoke (May 5, 2019)

Thatâ€™s 3rd and 4th sorted then


----------



## Fade and Die (May 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think prior to Roman their total honours were pretty similar. Now there is a clear gulf.
In regards to their level, youâ€™re a little optimistic to think you guys are on a similar level though imo.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the point of saying â€œprior to Romanâ€? Roman happened and changed the club forever, I remember going to Chelsea in the early 80s and there average home attendance was about 17thou. But things change and now they are a much bigger club. 
I know Tottenham are bigger than West Ham but they are nowhere near Chelseaâ€™s level.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Thatâ€™s 3rd and 4th sorted then
		
Click to expand...

Not quite yet, but a draws no good to them either, I always said goal difference could also be a key to places, so if spurs lost and arsenal won their last match and it stays like this, goal difference kept Arsenal down in 5th.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Whatâ€™s the point of saying â€œprior to Romanâ€? Roman happened and changed the club forever, I remember going to Chelsea in the early 80s and there average home attendance was about 17thou. But things change and now they are a much bigger club.
I know Tottenham are bigger than West Ham but they are nowhere near Chelseaâ€™s level.
		
Click to expand...

I said prior because sawtooth op which had the subject raised commented that take away the money and spurs are bigger. So I was referencing that prior to him arriving it was debatable in regards to their size and stature. 

Spurs are closer to Chelsea than West Ham are to spurs.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 5, 2019)

comon Brighton


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2019)

Got everything weve deserved yet again, another horrid league performance, no leadership and far too many lightweight performances


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2019)

some of them pretending to care afterwards, shame they didnt do so on the pitch for the last month!


----------



## paddyc (May 5, 2019)

Have said all season we would not make top 4. Didn't  deserve to be either. Have we improved after Wenger No!
Too many average players. I cant remember apart from the home game with spurs  a game where we played really throughout and actually looked a team well capable of being top 4.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			some of them pretending to care afterwards, shame they didnt do so on the pitch for the last month!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the board are hoping another year in the europa league will make Ozil look for a move lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



View attachment 27229


ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Maybe as a warm up act they could push parisians off various modes of transport. 

Looking forward to the funicular section.


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Maybe the board are hoping another year in the europa league will make Ozil look for a move lol
		
Click to expand...

theyre the idiots that chose to pay him 350k, mhiki 200k etc etc no CL money again will mean very limited funds in the summer no doubt.

whilst they would like to move a few of them on its hard to see the suitors queueing up to take on their wages!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			theyre the idiots that chose to pay him 350k, mhiki 200k etc etc no CL money again will mean very limited funds in the summer no doubt.

whilst they would like to move a few of them on its hard to see the suitors queueing up to take on their wages!
		
Click to expand...

Mad that you still have a good chance of a trophy!


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I said prior because sawtooth op which had the subject raised commented that take away the money and spurs are bigger. So I was referencing that prior to him arriving it was debatable in regards to their size and stature.
		
Click to expand...

Spurs didnâ€™t / couldnâ€™t beat Chelsea for 16 years, 13 years of that was prior to Roman buying us in 2003. I think thatâ€™s a pretty good indicator that our â€˜moneyâ€™ played no part in that. 

Then add in a few FA Cups, Community Shields, Cup Winner Cups, League Cups, Full Members Cups, Super Cup, League Titles and a Double thrown in for good measure, ALL before Roman, I think people get obsessed by the myth that we were unsuccessful as a football club on the pitch prior to Romanâ€™s arrival, and yet we were, and possibly punching well above our weight, but those trophyâ€™s and records all prior to 2003 donâ€™t lie, but hey, letâ€™s not let facts get in the way of some peopleâ€™s obsession of us and our â€˜moneyâ€™ ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Mad that you still have a good chance of a trophy!
		
Click to expand...

weve been far better set up for Europe, and we have 2 good strikers, thats basically just about been enough so far! if we get there then its a one off 90 mins so every chance


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			theyre the idiots that chose to pay him 350k, mhiki 200k etc etc no CL money again will mean very limited funds in the summer no doubt.

whilst they would like to move a few of them on its hard to see the suitors queueing up to take on their wages!
		
Click to expand...

Most clubs can move them on, they just have to subsidise there wages to a degree, at least that then reduces the wage bill somewhat and allows some room?


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			weve been far better set up for Europe, and we have 2 good strikers, thats basically just about been enough so far! if we get there then its a one off 90 mins so every chance
		
Click to expand...

Ditto ðŸ˜


----------



## pauljames87 (May 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			weve been far better set up for Europe, and we have 2 good strikers, thats basically just about been enough so far! if we get there then its a one off 90 mins so every chance
		
Click to expand...

True 


Still canâ€™t believe your letting your best midfielder leave for nothing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			Spurs didnâ€™t / couldnâ€™t beat Chelsea for 16 years, 13 years of that was prior to Roman buying us in 2003. I think thatâ€™s a pretty good indicator that our â€˜moneyâ€™ played no part in that.

Then add in a few FA Cups, Community Shields, Cup Winner Cups, League Cups, Full Members Cups, Super Cup, League Titles and a Double thrown in for good measure, ALL before Roman, I think people get obsessed by the myth that we were unsuccessful as a football club on the pitch prior to Romanâ€™s arrival, and yet we were, and possibly punching well above our weight, but those trophyâ€™s and records all prior to 2003 donâ€™t lie, but hey, letâ€™s not let facts get in the way of some peopleâ€™s obsession of us and our â€˜moneyâ€™ ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Is it not 15 out of the 22 major trophies have arrived since Roman took over the club ? Spurs have won 1 out of their 17 major trophies since Roman arrived 

So looking at the â€œmajorâ€ trophies Spurs were a considerable amount ahead of Chelsea before Roman arrived. Didnâ€™t Chelsea go something like 20 years or so from the 70â€™s until late 90â€™s not winning anything beyond a second div title ?

So yep Chelsea did have success before Roman - small success compared to a lot of teams but the arrival of Roman gave Chelsea the majority of their success


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2019)

From potentially a title battle, 3rd and 4th place, relegation, it's all a bit flat now next week. Title is at stake, obviously, but the rest is over. Shame for the neutrals, multiple tensions are more fun.

I couldn't see how utd and arsenal couldn't win today. Blimey, if you can't beat Huddersfield and Brighton...........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			Spurs didnâ€™t / couldnâ€™t beat Chelsea for 16 years, 13 years of that was prior to Roman buying us in 2003. I think thatâ€™s a pretty good indicator that our â€˜moneyâ€™ played no part in that.

Then add in a few FA Cups, Community Shields, Cup Winner Cups, League Cups, Full Members Cups, Super Cup, League Titles and a Double thrown in for good measure, ALL before Roman, I think people get obsessed by the myth that we were unsuccessful as a football club on the pitch prior to Romanâ€™s arrival, and yet we were, and possibly punching well above our weight, but those trophyâ€™s and records all prior to 2003 donâ€™t lie, but hey, letâ€™s not let facts get in the way of some peopleâ€™s obsession of us and our â€˜moneyâ€™ ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Your only Double, League and FA Cup came in 2009.


----------



## robinthehood (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			Not quite yet, but a draws no good to them either, I always said goal difference could also be a key to places, so if spurs lost and arsenal won their last match and it stays like this, goal difference kept Arsenal down in 5th.
		
Click to expand...

Needs a spurs loss, arse win and an 8 goal swing...You think that's going to happen?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			Spurs didnâ€™t / couldnâ€™t beat Chelsea for 16 years, 13 years of that was prior to Roman buying us in 2003. I think thatâ€™s a pretty good indicator that our â€˜moneyâ€™ played no part in that.

Then add in a few FA Cups, Community Shields, Cup Winner Cups, League Cups, Full Members Cups, Super Cup, League Titles and a Double thrown in for good measure, ALL before Roman, I think people get obsessed by the myth that we were unsuccessful as a football club on the pitch prior to Romanâ€™s arrival, and yet we were, and possibly punching well above our weight, but those trophyâ€™s and records all prior to 2003 donâ€™t lie, but hey, letâ€™s not let facts get in the way of some peopleâ€™s obsession of us and our â€˜moneyâ€™ ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

You've won 22 major titles in your existence. Spurs 17. So unless you're gonna convince me you've won less than 5 since roman took over. Your history was comparable. At the time you were taken over you were done. You'd had a good run and were a good prospect. I've also never said you had no history, But you had no financial clout and played on a beach. Without Roman your success wouldn't have continued. That's not myth. 

Your head to head wins doesn't mean a thing in regards to club size.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it not 15 out of the 22 major trophies have arrived since Roman took over the club ? Spurs have won 1 out of their 17 major trophies since Roman arrived

So looking at the â€œmajorâ€ trophies Spurs were a considerable amount ahead of Chelsea before Roman arrived. Didnâ€™t Chelsea go something like 20 years or so from the 70â€™s until late 90â€™s not winning anything beyond a second div title ?

So yep Chelsea did have success before Roman - small success compared to a lot of teams but the arrival of Roman gave Chelsea the majority of their success
		
Click to expand...

Why â€˜majorâ€™ in inverted commas, what donâ€™t you recognise as a major trophy, arenâ€™t all trophyâ€™s an indication of success? 

The only trophy Iâ€™d agree to remove from any of our stats would be the 2 community shields, that still leaves 11 well won trophyâ€™s prior to Roman. 

I have never disagreed that Romans or any investors money wouldnâ€™t or hasnâ€™t influenced the success of any club, why wouldnâ€™t a business owner invest and put money into their club/business, whether that be from their own personal wealth or securing a loan, if any owner wants their business/club to be successful, theyâ€™ll invest in it to make it more competitive and thus yield the profits and success from that investment in the future years, its basic business practice, why should football just because itâ€™s a sport be any different.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			Why â€˜majorâ€™ in inverted commas, what donâ€™t you recognise as a major trophy, arenâ€™t all trophyâ€™s an indication of success?

The only trophy Iâ€™d agree to remove from any of our stats would be the 2 community shields, that still leaves 11 well won trophyâ€™s prior to Roman.

I have never disagreed that Romans or any investors money wouldnâ€™t or hasnâ€™t influenced the success of any club, why wouldnâ€™t a business owner invest and put money into their club/business, whether that be from their own personal wealth or securing a loan, if any owner wants their business/club to be successful, theyâ€™ll invest in it to make it more competitive and thus yield the profits and success from that investment in the future years, its basic business practice, why should football just because itâ€™s a sport be any different.
		
Click to expand...

Most people recognise major trophies as European, the countries leagues or top flight trophies. Div 2 titles, St. Johnstoneâ€™s paint, Euro super cup or charity shield donâ€™t count.


----------



## davemc1 (May 5, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			comon Brighton
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ» Hereâ€™s hoping you can go the rest of the season unbeaten


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Needs a spurs loss, arse win and an 8 goal swing...You think that's going to happen?
		
Click to expand...

Erm, you posted 5mins ago when the match has well finished, I posted as Brighton equalised, that put Arsenal on 67, Spurs 70, hence if Arsenal won last match and Spurs lost theyâ€™d both have 70, but Arsenal would still stay in 5th due to goal difference, I think youâ€™ve read my post wrong, as I clearly stated this scenario and that GD could be key to keeping Arsenal in 5th, no mention of them being able to overcome a 8 goal difference!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

Fish said:



			Why â€˜majorâ€™ in inverted commas, what donâ€™t you recognise as a major trophy, arenâ€™t all trophyâ€™s an indication of success?

The only trophy Iâ€™d agree to remove from any of our stats would be the 2 community shields, that still leaves 11 well won trophyâ€™s prior to Roman.

I have never disagreed that Romans or any investors money wouldnâ€™t or hasnâ€™t influenced the success of any club, why wouldnâ€™t a business owner invest and put money into their club/business, whether that be from their own personal wealth or securing a loan, if any owner wants their business/club to be successful, theyâ€™ll invest in it to make it more competitive and thus yield the profits and success from that investment in the future years, its basic business practice, why should football just because itâ€™s a sport be any different.
		
Click to expand...

Major trophies - 

Top League title - Prem or First Div until Prem came 
FA Cup
League Cup

European Cup/ CL
UEFA Cup/ Europa League
Cup Winners Cup 

They are the major Club trophies the top teams play for. And before Roman arrived Chelsea won 7 of them Spurs 16 

No one has disputed what happened when Roman arrived but before that Chelsea in terms of success were behind a lot of teams including the likes of Spurs.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2019)

Itâ€™s 8 then, but like Iâ€™ve said, Iâ€™ve never disagreed that Romans investment in his business/club hasnâ€™t made a difference, any business with good targeted investment should bring a return, and weâ€™re seeing that now with an excellent structured business model thatâ€™s brought in record profits for the last 2 financial years. 

Things change, especially in business, and football is now big business, and those that want to hold onto the past wrapped in their comfort blankets will fall by the wayside, thatâ€™s the cruel reality of world sport, across many sectors now, not just football, itâ€™s no good moaning or complaining about it, itâ€™s here, itâ€™s gone too far to change, but getting back to the case in point, it was stated â€˜no amount of money will make Chelsea bigger than Spursâ€™, well thatâ€™s simply not true, and no doubt is why Levy has invested, by way of loans, to build a new 1bn+ stadium, I say good luck to him, but personally I think they should have waited until they built a winning a team and were challenging for titles first, not sure when they last won a â€˜majorâ€™ trophy, canâ€™t be bother to Google it, but I think the stadium is premature imo, for reasons I have stated prior, in that, I think with no honours again and with no substantial increase in wages for their stars, I think some will get restless, and then what! 

We can all look back at history, Liverpoolâ€™s is undeniable, itâ€™s a thrilling end of season battle now going to the last games, but another empty treasure chest and can you maintain the same football next season, or will the fall from such a high be too much for some? We won the titles back to back with 90 points plus both years, like youâ€™ve said, this summer and all itâ€™s issues will be interesting, can you build on what youâ€™ve achieved, or will others not be so far off the race as theyâ€™ve been this season, but one thing Iâ€™m sure of, whether key players go or not, of which I think achieving CL was key, Chelsea will figure more next season than they did this one, irrelevant of bans etc, even if we lose the appeal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2019)

What makes you believe that Chelsea will be able to make a step forward ? You are one that is very vocal for the manager to leave ? Do you still believe in that - without being able to buy players and the high chance of Hazard going that doesnâ€™t leave much in the squad -  big issues in every department and even though Chelsea have a lot out on loan the majority are on loan for a reason. Chelsea with Hazard having a superb season have stumbled over the line itâ€™s hard to see how next season Chelsea will figure more ? CL is always key to a team -but need to be able to buy players and right now Chelsea canâ€™t. And I donâ€™t think it helps with Roman being absent at the moment 

Klopp has shown that he has been able to build on the previous season - each summer he has gone out and bought players that have taken us a step forward and I have no doubt he will do it again this summer even if on a smaller scale than previous years , but I expect City will improve as well and itâ€™s very hard to see how the four teams below can improve that much - 23 points between 2nd and 3rd - thatâ€™s a big gap to breach.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I get that, I just donâ€™t get why Liverpool would expect any helping hand from Rodgers.

He probably despises the club lol.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s just a byproduct of a result for them.
If we win itâ€™s because we got more points than everyone else no favours in PL.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Another shocking performance and another kick in the supporters gonads.

The good thing is Ole can now hopefully look for replacements and get some of the crap out of the club.

Time for other fans to get the digs and banter in we deserve nothing else.

Do laugh at the Liverpool fans that talk of it taking years for us to get back to the top,although I did say it about them and it came true.

A little off tangent but football actually these days nearly brings me to tears(not literally) but Iâ€™m actually beginning to hate it.

The cheating,diving,feigning injury,trying to get fellow professionals sent off,poor officiating etc is just killing the game.
Yes it will continue because the money in the game is too big and the stakes too high.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with the last bit.
I donâ€™t go much anymore , lost a bit of love for the game..


----------



## Tashyboy (May 5, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			ðŸ‘ðŸ» Hereâ€™s hoping you can go the rest of the season unbeaten
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2019)

Very poor from both Arsenal and United and both managers have a huge operation in the summer to clear a load of dead wood. I wonder how many players they will get rid of and who comes in? I don't think its beyond the realms of possibility for Arsenal in particular to miss out again on a CL place next season as well

On a side note, good news for Chelsea as Frankfurt got mullered https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48169910 

Also good to see Harvey Elliott set a record https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48169910  Word has it he's a real talent in the making and hopefully he'll get game time in the championship and start to make progress


----------



## Rlburnside (May 5, 2019)

Football is big business now and as with any business if you don't invest in the future your business will fall behind the competition and stagnate, I think most fans even the most bitter Chelsea fans will admit that Levy is no mug, to move to a new stadium with nearly double the capacity although risky makes  good business sense to me, especially as THFC are owned by a big investment company that Levy has investments in.

The cost of the new ground was near 1 billion but the total loans covered for the build was around 537m.

As a business Spurs recently posted world record profits of 113million eclipsing Liverpools profits of 106m for the same financial year, the wage bill is probably half that of the other top 5, whilst this might tempt players away the future, especially with quilfing for C/L again looks good to me.

But we must invest to strengthen the squad now and I think the money is there to fund this.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I think the comment every team has got themâ€ is part of the problem. I dont think every team has. Its like  saying â€œit evens itself out over the course of a seasonâ€. If one team scores 150 goals over a season and one scores 50. Hows it gonna even itself out. Simple maths dispels that. What every team does not have is a serial diver. Argue amongst yourselves who they are.
But the game is changing, VAR is proof of that. Yet some folk don't want it. Why?  If it proves a lot more of the decisions are correct. Then next year we can talk about Football on here
( coz its a football thread) and not iffy decisions. Same with diving. If diving is helping to win games, retrospective bans and if needs be point deductions need to be part of our beautiful game. Coz at the moment it is starting to look Pig ugly.
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t agree about every team I think they all do it.
But in the main itâ€™s the teams that are on tv most of the time that get called out.
I will watch the games if I am not doing anything else.
But wonâ€™t go out of my way to watch anybody except the reds.
Retrospective action dosnt help the team they dive against but a â€œreversal â€œof the match result might get their attention. Or points deduction and given to the team that suffered from the dive.
Only a suggestion other punishments are available!
But we know it wonâ€™t happen.


----------



## richart (May 5, 2019)

I count the Simod Cup as a major. Unlucky to be beaten by Man Utd in the Watney Cup.

We have also won the Championship twice, so that is three majors in total. We also hold the record number of points in the Championship, 106. 

Lost count of the Berks Bucks and Oxon cups we have won. 

Good to support such a successful team.


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Football is big business now and as with any business if you don't invest in the future your business will fall behind the competition and stagnate, I think most fans even the most bitter Chelsea fans will admit that Levy is no mug, to move to a new stadium with nearly double the capacity although risky makes  good business sense to me, especially as THFC are owned by a big investment company that Levy has investments in.

The cost of the new ground was near 1 billion but the total loans covered for the build was around 537m.

As a business Spurs recently posted world record profits of 113million eclipsing Liverpools profits of 106m for the same financial year, the wage bill is probably half that of the other top 5, whilst this might tempt players away the future, especially with quilfing for C/L again looks good to me.

But we must invest to strengthen the squad now and I think the money is there to fund this.
		
Click to expand...


a lot of that could almost be what was written about arsenal when we moved from highbury to the emirates, the key is adapting to what happens going forward rather than sticking to the outdated plan (as arsenal tried to when the landscape changed greatly)

levy is shrewd theres no doubt but theres some big hurdles ahead in terms of whether you manage to keep key players and strengthen where needed whilst having to pay higher wages etc


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2019)

richart said:



			I count the Simod Cup as a major. Unlucky to be beaten by Man Utd in the Watney Cup.

We have also won the Championship twice, so that is three majors in total. We also hold the record number of points in the Championship, 106.

Lost count of the Berks Bucks and Oxon cups we have won.

Good to support such a successful team.
		
Click to expand...

That's the epitomy of clutching at straws but arguably still more successful than my mob


----------



## Tashyboy (May 5, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Football is big business now and as with any business if you don't invest in the future your business will fall behind the competition and stagnate, I think most fans even the most bitter Chelsea fans will admit that Levy is no mug, to move to a new stadium with nearly double the capacity although risky makes  good business sense to me, especially as THFC are owned by a big investment company that Levy has investments in.

The cost of the new ground was near 1 billion but the total loans covered for the build was around 537m.

As a business Spurs recently posted world record profits of 113million eclipsing Liverpools profits of 106m for the same financial year, the wage bill is probably half that of the other top 5, whilst this might tempt players away the future, especially with quilfing for C/L again looks good to me.

But we must invest to strengthen the squad now and I think the money is there to fund this.
		
Click to expand...

I did mention this the other day re City being the most valuable team In The prem now. Also mentioned that all three teams at the top have some of the biggest stadiums in the league but fans and peanuts in financial contributions was mentioned. It is but Spurs wage bill was highlighted. Unfortunately Spurs being on the rise comes with the comments of no history, oil money ðŸ˜‰ etc etc. Me I see it as a healthy challenge to the status quo of an old top four. Finally Spurs have qualified for the champs league again, Utd haven't. Money aside why would Erikson etc want to play Eurpa football when so utds players ( Pogba) are looking to leave.
PS the club that was quoted as being the best run in the prem league was Burnley.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 5, 2019)

fundy said:



			a lot of that could almost be what was written about arsenal when we moved from highbury to the emirates, the key is adapting to what happens going forward rather than sticking to the outdated plan (as arsenal tried to when the landscape changed greatly)

levy is shrewd theres no doubt but theres some big hurdles ahead in terms of whether you manage to keep key players and strengthen where needed whilst having to pay higher wages etc
		
Click to expand...

Your right up to a point but I'm unsure the outdated plan you mention is relevant to Spurs. 

One of the important decisions going forward is to keep Poch. and the best players, now Levy is no fool and he knows how important this is for the near future, but I'm sure if some silly money would come for Kane or Erickson they would go.

Also what's vital is to keep quilifing for C/L and as it stands at the moment Spurs are more likely to attract the better players than Arsenal or Chelsea, big blow for Arsenal to miss out on top four, and with Hazard likely to be gone in the summer and the owners problems and possible transfer restrictions I can only see Chelsea on the decline.


----------



## chrisd (May 5, 2019)

richart said:



			I count the Simod Cup as a major. Unlucky to be beaten by Man Utd in the Watney Cup.

We have also won the Championship twice, so that is three majors in total. We also hold the record number of points in the Championship, 106.

Lost count of the Berks Bucks and Oxon cups we have won.

Good to support such a successful team.
		
Click to expand...

Silverware of the highest order Rich! We, the Mighty Eagles, have the Zenith Data Systems cup, it doesn't get better than that!


----------



## Rlburnside (May 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I did mention this the other day re City being the most valuable team In The prem now. Also mentioned that all three teams at the top have some of the biggest stadiums in the league but fans and peanuts in financial contributions was mentioned. It is but Spurs wage bill was highlighted. Unfortunately Spurs being on the rise comes with the comments of no history, oil money ðŸ˜‰ etc etc. Me I see it as a healthy challenge to the status quo of an old top four. Finally Spurs have qualified for the champs league again, Utd haven't. Money aside why would Erikson etc want to play Eurpa football when so utds players ( Pogba) are looking to leave.
PS the club that was quoted as being the best run in the prem league was Burnley.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rlburnside (May 6, 2019)

Your mates are right in a way about gate recipes but hardly peanuts, Spurs had extra revenue from playing longer at Wembley of 42m and whatâ€™s somewhat surprising the corporate revenue for the same period was 93m. 

Levy sold the cranes that helped build the new ground for a profit of 3mðŸ˜‰


----------



## adam6177 (May 6, 2019)

Salah are firmino out of the Barcelona game....I guess we'll play origi and shaqiri in their place.

We needed a miracle before.... But some kind of devine intervention is needed now. Something along the lines of the spurs lasagne-gate from a few years back.


----------



## Lyle77 (May 6, 2019)

A massive match for Arsenal on Thursday night against Valencia.  If Arsenal can come through the tie and win the final then it will go down as a successful season.  However, they need to strengthen the team massively if they want to try and challenge for the title soon.  There is still very much a soft centre to the team which Emery has not ironed out which needs to be addressed.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 6, 2019)

Off to the last City home game in a couple of hours. Feel exactly the same way now as I did a couple of months ago. Nervous about how the game will go. It's like being back in div 3 again.  Thing is last year I was turning up to games wondering how many we would win by. Just not had that feeling this year and it's been brilliant battling to results.

Kinda looking forward to tonight.


----------



## sawtooth (May 6, 2019)

Lyle77 said:



			A massive match for Arsenal on Thursday night against Valencia.  If Arsenal can come through the tie and win the final then it will go down as a successful season.  However, they need to strengthen the team massively if they want to try and challenge for the title soon.  There is still very much a soft centre to the team which Emery has not ironed out which needs to be addressed.
		
Click to expand...

We lost Holding and Bellerin which didnâ€™t help.

Get everyone back fit and add 3-4 new faces in the SummerðŸ‘


----------



## Rlburnside (May 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Off to the last City home game in a couple of hours. Feel exactly the same way now as I did a couple of months ago. Nervous about how the game will go. It's like being back in div 3 again.  Thing is last year I was turning up to games wondering how many we would win by. Just not had that feeling this year and it's been brilliant battling to results.

Kinda looking forward to tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Think your going to have a good night, enjoy


----------



## User62651 (May 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Off to the last City home game in a couple of hours. Feel exactly the same way now as I did a couple of months ago. Nervous about how the game will go. It's like being back in div 3 again.  Thing is last year I was turning up to games wondering how many we would win by. Just not had that feeling this year and it's been brilliant battling to results.

Kinda looking forward to tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Just placed a wee bet on a draw in tonights game. More hope than expectation (nothing against City just would prefer Liverpool won this year). Brendan Rodgers is a good coach and Leicester have no pressure - that may help them but equally they might also be thinking of summer holidays and switch off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			We lost Holding and Bellerin which didnâ€™t help.

Get everyone back fit and add 3-4 new faces in the SummerðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Adding the players needed is the prob - a lot of clubs will be looking at the same type of player and itâ€™s prob going to take either CL football or spending a lot of money both in fees and wages, something Arsenal and also Spurs just donâ€™t seem to want to take the risk doing on the right players. Arsenal should have walked the Top 4 spot with their fixture list for the last month or so in the Prem. Arsenal need some real quality in the backline and midfield - currently they have a forward line which is outstanding but they may get their heads turned without CL 

Itâ€™s hard to see Arsenal really improving enough at the moment


----------



## Tashyboy (May 6, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Think your going to have a good night, enjoy
		
Click to expand...

I Keep saying it, squeaky bum time. The only positive is am thinking is Aguero is after Salah for the golden boot.

Talking about Salah and his concussion, quality and classy response from Barca to Liverpool on hearing of his injury ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Off to the last City home game in a couple of hours. Feel exactly the same way now as I did a couple of months ago. Nervous about how the game will go. It's like being back in div 3 again.  Thing is last year I was turning up to games wondering how many we would win by. Just not had that feeling this year and it's been brilliant battling to results.

Kinda looking forward to tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I really, really, really hope you have a great evening.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 6, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Just placed a wee bet on a draw in tonights game. More hope than expectation (nothing against City just would prefer Liverpool won this year). Brendan Rodgers is a good coach and Leicester have no pressure - that may help them but equally they might also be thinking of summer holidays and switch off.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! I just have a sneaky suspicion that Leicester will get something out of the match so got a fiver on at 7/1.


----------



## adam6177 (May 6, 2019)

The whole country is behind Leicester tonight , good luck chaps ðŸ‘


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			The whole country is behind Leicester tonight , good luck chaps ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

The whole of Liverpool is, the rest of the country isnâ€™t ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 6, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			The whole country is behind Leicester tonight , good luck chaps ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit early to be drunk enough to believe that isn't it?


----------



## Kellfire (May 6, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			The whole country is behind Leicester tonight , good luck chaps ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s be honest, this season is proving just how universally hated Liverpool FC are and itâ€™s with a vitriol above even that which Man Utd get. Weâ€™re used to it but Liverpool fans have a belief that theyâ€™re seen as something pure and sacred in football. Bit of a reality check for a lot of your fans, Iâ€™d imagine!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Letâ€™s be honest, this season is proving just how universally hated Liverpool FC are and itâ€™s with a vitriol above even that which Man Utd get. Weâ€™re used to it but Liverpool fans have a belief that theyâ€™re seen as something pure and sacred in football. Bit of a reality check for a lot of your fans, Iâ€™d imagine!
		
Click to expand...

I'm a neutral and rooting for Liverpool to win the league.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Letâ€™s be honest, this season is proving just how universally hated Liverpool FC are and itâ€™s with a vitriol above even that which Man Utd get. Weâ€™re used to it but Liverpool fans have a belief that theyâ€™re seen as something pure and sacred in football. Bit of a reality check for a lot of your fans, Iâ€™d imagine!
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s be honest - â€œuniversally hatedâ€ ? Seriously - itâ€™s a football team at the end of the day and millions support it just like millions donâ€™t . If someone wants to â€œhateâ€ a football club that for me shows more about their own mentality than anything else and a lot of times it comes from people who try and think up these rivalries.  Social media especially places like twitter where itâ€™s flooded with overseas fans who have flipped and flopped between teams over the years and post some complete and utter garbage and people think itâ€™s some sort of reflection on the clubâ€™s fan base.

Nothing beats being generic about a whole fan base but I guess thatâ€™s par for course these days - but if you or anyone else really wants to hate a club or fans then crack on - i guess the majority of Liverpool fans wonâ€™t really care

But there will be a considerable amount of neutral fans who will want to see Liverpool as much as some want Man City to win.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 6, 2019)

I donâ€™t follow football as much as I used to, and donâ€™t have any bias to either of the teams at the top of the premiership.

But I just donâ€™t get the â€œhatredâ€ against Liverpool. Teams have successful years and then fall away. Personally I think it has been great having Liverpool and Man City going toe to toe the last few months and I think itâ€™s better for the league if Liverpool can win it. Having one team dominate for years gets a bit boring after a while.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The whole of Liverpool is, the rest of the country isnâ€™t ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


Maybe Half the city, maximum. The rest of the footballing world will be cheering for City. Think Kellfire has it pretty much summed up.


----------



## User62651 (May 6, 2019)

Liverpool are the underdog in the title race, that may be why neutrals like me would enjoy a Liverpool success a bit more than a City one. City have been regular champions the last 7 years. I also grew up with the great Liverpool sides of the 70s and 80d so some nostalgia element too.


----------



## richart (May 6, 2019)

As a neutral I would like to see Liverpool win the league. I like an underdog, they play good football, and I have a lot of mates that are Liverpool fans that I would be pleased for. Nothing against City, and I quite liked them when they were in the third tier with us !

Of course if they ever play my boys again I want them to get well and truely stuffed !!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The whole of Liverpool is, the rest of the country isnâ€™t ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Nope, just half of it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 6, 2019)

Good performance from Leics this.


----------



## adam6177 (May 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Good performance from Leics this.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I still think man city will score though.... They're just that good.


----------



## richart (May 6, 2019)

Maddison could fill in nicely for D Silva in City team. Quick feet, eye for a pass, and takes a great free kick. Chilwell looks decent as well. Interesting to see if they can hold on to them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2019)

richart said:



			Maddison could fill in nicely for D Silva in City team. Quick feet, eye for a pass, and takes a great free kick. Chilwell looks decent as well. Interesting to see if they can hold on to them.
		
Click to expand...

Very good player - feet are superb and wouldnâ€™t be surprised to see him at Spurs to replace Eriksen . We spent a whole summer trying to get Chilwell a couple years back , the other fullback Ricardo looks very good as well , itâ€™s a very good Leicester team


----------



## Papas1982 (May 6, 2019)

Iâ€™ve a feeling Rodgers shortcomings at Liverpool could also be the final nail in their title run tonight. 

City to score after a defender misplaces a pace is my call for tonight.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve a feeling Rodgers shortcomings at Liverpool could also be the final nail in their title run tonight. 

City to score after a defender misplaces a pace is my call for tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t a slip in midfield be more fitting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve a feeling Rodgers shortcomings at Liverpool could also be the final nail in their title run tonight.

City to score after a defender misplaces a pace is my call for tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Can feel it coming at some stage and a late winner will give them a massive extra lift going into the last day


----------



## Papas1982 (May 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can feel it coming at some stage and a late winner will give them a massive extra lift going into the last day
		
Click to expand...

I think tonight is your chance. 

If they get through tonight with a late one the boost will be enough to see em through game 38.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Wouldnâ€™t a slip in midfield be more fitting
		
Click to expand...

A slip isnâ€™t really a managers tactics. Hopefully whoever wins the title. The last games arenâ€™t marred by luck (good or bad).


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2019)

How did mike dean get this game?

The man who isnâ€™t allowed to ref for Liverpool due to a conflict of interest and has 2 sons who are Leicester season ticket holders

That and he is terrible ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SteveW86 (May 6, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2019)

Well thatâ€™s a goal to win any game - wow


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2019)

What a strike


----------



## Papas1982 (May 6, 2019)

If you donâ€™t buy a ticket I guess.......


----------



## fundy (May 6, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			How did mike dean get this game?

The man who isnâ€™t allowed to ref for Liverpool due to a conflict of interest and has 2 sons who are Leicester season ticket holders

That and he is terrible ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

to say im not a fan is an understatement but think hes been excellent in this game so far

pick the bones out of that


----------



## SteveW86 (May 6, 2019)

Thatâ€™s a captains contribution


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thatâ€™s a goal to win any game - wow
		
Click to expand...

If they win the title all jokes aside no player is more deserving of that goal than him. Been a rock for them and really gone through the rough patch with injuries recently


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 6, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2019)

Booom, captains goal, take a bow Kompany ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2019)

ðŸ˜² what a chance 

And what a shocking finish 


Choudry looks another player who can easily move up to a top 6 club - very impressive tonight


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 6, 2019)

Leicester didnâ€™t deserve to lose that, took a worldie to beat them.

In other news, congrats to Wolves on securing 7th.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 6, 2019)

Professional


----------



## sawtooth (May 6, 2019)

Worthy champions after that performance. Had to dig very deep.

Well done Leicester gave it a good go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2019)

Well i think thatâ€™s it then , going to the last day but City should easily have enough to get past Brighton - been a hell of a season , so tense and exciting with more ups and downs than I have ever seen. Going to be one hell of a season but heartbreakingly just a touch short at the end ðŸ˜¢

Will just have to go again next year


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 6, 2019)

Blimey Blimey Blimey,Vincent Company tek a bow son ðŸ˜€


----------



## Beezerk (May 6, 2019)

Phew, Iâ€™m not sure how much more of this season I can take ðŸ˜²


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

Tashy, I trust you enjoyed that!


----------



## adam6177 (May 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Phew, Iâ€™m not sure how much more of this season I can take ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Not sure anything with beat the "aguerooooooo" title finish, but this season hasn't been bad has it.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜² what a chance

And what a shocking finish


Choudry looks another player who can easily move up to a top 6 club - very impressive tonight
		
Click to expand...

With the amount of Leicester players that you, and others, are saying could move to a top 6 club is there any need for them to move or could they stay together and with a few quality additions actually break in to the top 6 at Leicester? With Man Utd and Arsenal definitely needing a rebuild, or at the very least a renovation, the situation at Chelsea unclear until the transfer ban appeal is heard and no one knowing whether Spurs will open their cheque book in the summer it could be the perfect time for teams such as Leicester and Wolves to have a proper crack at getting top 6 or even going for top 4.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 6, 2019)

Well that was tense,canâ€™t see anything but a City Premier league win now,thank Christ for that.

Great performance from Leicester tonight they have some real talent in that team.

Well done Liverpool for getting so close but once again another trophy less season.

I think Chelsea,Utd,Spurs and Arsenal will need a massive improvement to get in amongst  City and Liverpool next year.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well i think thatâ€™s it then , going to the last day but City should easily have enough to get past Brighton - been a hell of a season , so tense and exciting with more ups and downs than I have ever seen. Going to be one hell of a season but heartbreakingly just a touch short at the end ðŸ˜¢

Will just have to go again next year
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant season from Liverpool Phil,must make it harder knowing that you were 7pts clear.

Still no silverware for the German Cheerleader ðŸ¤­


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2019)

Well done to City.
Thought Leicester played very well but one lapse not closing Kompany down cost them.
Goal worthy of winning the game .
Shocker from Ihanacho, thought they would get a chance but fell to him not Vardy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			With the amount of Leicester players that you, and others, are saying could move to a top 6 club is there any need for them to move or could they stay together and with a few quality additions actually break in to the top 6 at Leicester? With Man Utd and Arsenal definitely needing a rebuild, or at the very least a renovation, the situation at Chelsea unclear until the transfer ban appeal is heard and no one knowing whether Spurs will open their cheque book in the summer it could be the perfect time for teams such as Leicester and Wolves to have a proper crack at getting top 6 or even going for top 4.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a fair shout - if you add in another quality striker then Leicester and Wolves  could easily challenge a touch higher even more so when there are issues at Chelsea and Utd. Their back line and midfield certainly better than Arsenalâ€™s and maybe UTDs


----------



## sawtooth (May 6, 2019)

Carraghers face is priceless


----------



## Beezerk (May 6, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Carraghers face is priceless
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 6, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			With the amount of Leicester players that you, and others, are saying could move to a top 6 club is there any need for them to move or could they stay together and with a few quality additions actually break in to the top 6 at Leicester? With Man Utd and Arsenal definitely needing a rebuild, or at the very least a renovation, the situation at Chelsea unclear until the transfer ban appeal is heard and no one knowing whether Spurs will open their cheque book in the summer it could be the perfect time for teams such as Leicester and Wolves to have a proper crack at getting top 6 or even going for top 4.
		
Click to expand...

Steady on, thereâ€™s another team in between Wolves and Leicester at the moment.


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Steady on, thereâ€™s another in between Wolves and Leicester at the moment. 

Click to expand...

But thatâ€™s an â€˜insignificant otherâ€™ ðŸ˜œ


----------



## GG26 (May 6, 2019)

If we had to lose then that goal was worthy of winning any game.
I hope that Leicester can keep the team together for next season, a genuinely exciting young side.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 6, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Carraghers face is priceless
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™ll be gobbing on someone later.


----------



## sawtooth (May 6, 2019)

GG26 said:



			If we had to lose then that goal was worthy of winning any game.
I hope that Leicester can keep the team together for next season, a genuinely exciting young side.
		
Click to expand...

Yep they have some really good players. Do well to keep hold of Tielermans and Ricardo especially.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s a fair shout - if you add in another quality striker then Leicester and Wolves  could easily challenge a touch higher even more so when there are issues at Chelsea and Utd. Their back line and midfield certainly better than Arsenalâ€™s and maybe UTDs
		
Click to expand...

Yep, two or three quality additions and either could take that step up to the next level, especially while some of the traditional top 6 clubs are struggling. Wolves have shown that they are willing to invest in the team so could they be the ones to make the big move next season? Or equally could they be one season wonders and fall away to mid-table next season?


----------



## richart (May 6, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Yep they have some really good players. Do well to keep hold of Tielermans and Ricardo especially.
		
Click to expand...

Tielemans is on loan, and at 21 looks a real talent.


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Not sure anything with beat the "aguerooooooo" title finish, but *this season hasn't been bad has it.*

Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## sawtooth (May 6, 2019)

richart said:



			Tielemans is on loan, and at 21 looks a real talent.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a pity for Leicester, can see him going places for sure. 

Willian lookalike not bad either.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 6, 2019)

Before the final games and being completely neutral!

What a season at the top, the pressure for City and Lpool fans must of been close to unbearable at times and who knows if thereâ€™s to be one final twist?

Having a PL that isnâ€™t cut and dried is good for football, so going forward letâ€™s hope City and Lpool get brought back in to the pack next season.

3 clubs that were relegated were the right ones.

The other 4 out of the 6 need to sort themselves out, just not sure thereâ€™s enough top players to go round.

7 and below, great season for Wolves, will be interesting to see how they cope with EL if they get it.

Now with Blue glasses on. 

Happy with Silvaâ€™s first season in charge, had a lapse around mid-season, but a couple of more signings and I can see us pushing for 5th-6th.
Especially when (for Colchester )
Weâ€™ve scored more goals than both Wolves and Leics, conceded less goals than Leics but the same as Wolves, better GD than them both though.
Need to secure Gomes and Zouma before we sign anyone else.

Finally:
I always say the team that finishes top of the PL is the best team of the season as the table doesnâ€™t lie. Good luck to the top 2 on Sunday, what will be, will be, no matter what Iâ€™d prefer.
Congratulations to whoever finishes 1st.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Tashy, I trust you enjoyed that!
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy it, am going bald ðŸ˜–

It just felt like one of those nights that it wasn't going to happen. I was congratulating Liverpool at half time. Thought Leicester looked solid. Was very very impressed with how organised they were, that's got to be down to Rodgers. Surely he is good enough for a top four team. ðŸ¤” Hope for the good of the league they stay together.

Don't know what it is about this City team this year, but they have found a steely grit, a determination that I have not seen. Just had a look, since Christmas we have had 7, 1-0 wins in all comps. Before Christmas we had 1. 

The Kompany goal, it's up there with the one he scored v Utd when we won our first prem title in terms of importance.

Here's one. I was having a natter with Missis T coming back over Woodhead. City have the Community shield and Crappyboo cup, there's a chance they could have the prem and FA cup soon. Has any team ever had all four before.

Off to bed, am knackered.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Need to secure Gomes and *Zouma* before we sign anyone else..
		
Click to expand...

Cant see that, see he coming back to Chelsea.


----------



## adam6177 (May 7, 2019)

As a Liverpool fan you just know that when a serially injured 33 year old centre back is rocketing in 30 yard thunderbolts to get 1-0 wins at the business end of the season.... It's just not going to happen this season. Hats off to city... This is why you're champions.

Just looking at the table now, if our point tally had been a bit more "normal" and we'd been somewhere in/around spurs, Chelsea etc Al then city could conceivably have won the league by over 20 points.

Scary.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			As a Liverpool fan you just know that when a serially injured 33 year old centre back is rocketing in 30 yard thunderbolts to get 1-0 wins at the business end of the season.... It's just not going to happen this season. Hats off to city... This is why you're champions.

Just looking at the table now, if our point tally had been a bit more "normal" and we'd been somewhere in/around spurs, Chelsea etc Al then city could conceivably have won the league by over 20 points.

Scary.
		
Click to expand...

For 2 clubs to achieve 90 points plus is a very good season indeed, a 2nd place with over 90 Iâ€™m not sure has happened before, when we won back to back titles with over 90 points on both occasions Iâ€™m not sure what the points tally immediately behind us was ðŸ¤”


----------



## pokerjoke (May 7, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			As a Liverpool fan you just know that when a serially injured 33 year old centre back is rocketing in 30 yard thunderbolts to get 1-0 wins at the business end of the season.... It's just not going to happen this season. Hats off to city... This is why you're champions.

Just looking at the table now, if our point tally had been a bit more "normal" and we'd been somewhere in/around spurs, Chelsea etc Al then city could conceivably have won the league by over 20 points.

Scary.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lyle77 (May 7, 2019)

If Liverpool do end up with 97 points as runners up having lost only one league match then it is at least fitting that their only league defeat would have came against Man City.  

However, for all the talk about the wonder goal from Kompany last night it was an absolute sitter that Iheanacho missed in the closing stages of the match which would have changed the whole dynamic had he converted it.

Liverpool need a miracle from Brighton to be with any chance of clinching the title now.  It is even more difficult to see Brighton taking any points against Man City given the fact that the relegation issue has now been settled.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

Fish said:



			For 2 clubs to achieve 90 points plus is a very good season indeed, a 2nd place with over 90 Iâ€™m not sure has happened before, when we won back to back titles with over 90 points on both occasions Iâ€™m not sure what the points tally immediately behind us was ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

The years you got over 90 points the nearest challengers were getting 80 points - so there was a gap but not like the 20 plus points now and then nearly 30 points to 6th - Man Utd for example are closer points wise to the teams that have been battling relegation as opposed to the top two  Last year we ended up 17 points behind City and made big strides to close the gap whilst others have gone backwards. 

Right now there are people calling Liverpool seasons a failure because we will end up with no trophy - but for me itâ€™s a massive step forward , getting a points total that would have won the league in every year bar last and this year , facing a City side that is supposed to be the best ever seen in the Prem and also reaching the CL semi. Last year was a great year - for once we have built on that and moved forward - now we need to move forward again , exciting good times ahead 


Next season could be another two horse race because the four below donâ€™t look capable at the moment and the table is prob a fair reflection. Going to be a lot of teams scrambling around for the same players.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2019)

Anyone calling Liverpools season a failure knows nothing about football.

Unreal from Kompany last night, what a hit. A goal deserving of winning a league title.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Anyone calling Liverpools season a failure knows nothing about football.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the same ones who said Everton should of kept Allardyce.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Anyone calling Liverpools season a failure knows nothing about football.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. They will be the same people though who say Poch is a failure at Spurs for the same reason. Many will disagree but football is not all about trophies.


----------



## sawtooth (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The years you got over 90 points the nearest challengers were getting 80 points - so there was a gap but not like the 20 plus points now and then nearly 30 points to 6th - Man Utd for example are closer points wise to the teams that have been battling relegation as opposed to the top two  Last year we ended up 17 points behind City and made big strides to close the gap whilst others have gone backwards.

Right now there are people calling Liverpool seasons a failure because we will end up with no trophy - but for me itâ€™s a massive step forward , getting a points total that would have won the league in every year bar last and this year , facing a City side that is supposed to be the best ever seen in the Prem and also reaching the CL semi. Last year was a great year - for once we have built on that and moved forward - now we need to move forward again , exciting good times ahead


Next season could be another two horse race because the four below donâ€™t look capable at the moment and the table is prob a fair reflection. Going to be a lot of teams scrambling around for the same players.
		
Click to expand...


For years you mocked Wenger and Arsenal for finishing top 4 with your famous â€œdo you get a trophy for that?â€  line.

I tried to tell you that money teams have made it very difficult to win the league and that top 4 is a decent accomplishment.

But as you, Stu and others keep saying itâ€™s all about trophies so yes it would be a another failure season for Klopp.

Ironically, Klopp keeps celebrating playing well and winning games and seems content going along like that despite picking up any silverware. Some fans are more than happy to watch great football and to be up there competing and if you win something then thatâ€™s a bonus. Seems like this is Klopps philosophy too. 

But most fans ( and Arsenal have them too) have unrealistic expectations and are inpatient, and if they donâ€™t win then the manager must be changed and half of the team needs to be replaced. 

I wonder how good United might have been by now had they stuck with Moyes? ðŸ¤”


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

Fish said:



			Cant see that, see he coming back to Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

He has been told to report back but if Everton put a decent enough bid in then Chelsea are likely to accept I reckon. They have shown no interest in Zouma up until now, a chance to make some money to put towards other signings. 

Do you think he would start next season at Chelsea or just be a squad player? If start, who would he replace?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			For years you mocked Wenger and Arsenal for finishing top 4 with your famous â€œdo you get a trophy for that?â€  line.

I tried to tell you that money teams have made it very difficult to win the league and that top 4 is a decent accomplishment.

But as you, Stu and others keep saying itâ€™s all about trophies so yes it would be a another failure season for Klopp.

Ironically, Klopp keeps celebrating playing well and winning games and seems content going along like that despite picking up any silverware. Some fans are more than happy to watch great football and to be up there competing and if you win something then thatâ€™s a bonus. Seems like this is Klopps philosophy too.

But most fans ( and Arsenal have them too) have unrealistic expectations and are inpatient, and if they donâ€™t win then the manager must be changed and half of the team needs to be replaced.

I wonder how good United might have been by now had they stuck with Moyes? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

There really is no comparison between this season for Liverpool and Arsenalâ€™s last 4/5 under Wenger - wildly different - you cannot compare the way the two managers  and clubs looked to approach. We arenâ€™t â€œcelebratingâ€ scraping a top 4 spot as if itâ€™s a trophy , we arenâ€™t crumbling out of the CL at the first KO stage , and we werenâ€™t out of a title chance by Xmas. There is just no comparison at all. 

And your assessment of Klopp is what you see but the man wants to win , he wonâ€™t be content with coming second he will look to improve again next season just as he has done every year - it was never going to be an overnight job , it was going to take at least 5 years I thought to put us into a place to challenge but he has done it quicker and we will go again next year , he will improve in the summer and go and look to win.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Anyone calling Liverpools season a failure knows nothing about football.

Unreal from Kompany last night, what a hit. A goal deserving of winning a league title.
		
Click to expand...

They have played very good football, good manager. Not their fault city are just that tiny bit better (it looks at the moment)

However Liverpool are younger are they not? Cityâ€™s important players are older and rebuilding with younger players takes time ..

Could see Liverpool winning it next season


----------



## chrisd (May 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			I wonder how good United might have been by now had they stuck with Moyes? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Mid table ............. division 3 I'd say ðŸ‘


----------



## sawtooth (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There really is no comparison between this season for Liverpool and Arsenalâ€™s last 4/5 under Wenger - wildly different - you cannot compare the way the two managers  and clubs looked to approach. We arenâ€™t â€œcelebratingâ€ scraping a top 4 spot as if itâ€™s a trophy , we arenâ€™t crumbling out of the CL at the first KO stage , and we werenâ€™t out of a title chance by Xmas. There is just no comparison at all.

And your assessment of Klopp is what you see but the man wants to win , he wonâ€™t be content with coming second he will look to improve again next season just as he has done every year - it was never going to be an overnight job , it was going to take at least 5 years I thought to put us into a place to challenge but he has done it quicker and we will go again next year , he will improve in the summer and go and look to win.
		
Click to expand...

Not my assessment, in Klopps own words mate...

â€œ
They are two points clear of Manchester City. "If you are only motivated to *win* the Holy Grail, then something is wrong with you," said *Klopp*.
...
Jurgen *Klopp*: *Liverpool* motivated by fans not 'Holy Grail' of title *win*.â€

There are other quotes like this, itâ€™s apparently not all about winning but playing well and entertaining fans.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Wenger in his last 4/5 seasons had Arsenal in 2-5 position in the PL and won 2 FA Cups, thatâ€™s after years upon years of success, the only manager he should be compared with is Alex Ferguson.
Regardless of style of football, Teams, Managers and Players are judged on trophies.


----------



## sawtooth (May 7, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Mid table ............. division 3 I'd say ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You reckon? Had he been given the money the others had then I would have fancied him to have won the league by now.


----------



## chrisd (May 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			You reckon? Had he been given the money the others had then I would have fancied him to have won the league by now.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt being serious - he'd be division 2 at least ðŸ˜‰


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			You reckon? Had he been given the money the others had then I would have fancied him to have won the league by now.
		
Click to expand...

Got to say I do see what you your saying

He got a god awful West Ham team out of relegation after Bilics useless management style got us in a mess

He wasnâ€™t perfect but given time you can see he knows a lot about the game. People just donâ€™t like his style of football at times


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Enjoy it, am going bald ðŸ˜–

It just felt like one of those nights that it wasn't going to happen. I was congratulating Liverpool at half time. Thought Leicester looked solid. Was very very impressed with how organised they were, that's got to be down to Rodgers. Surely he is good enough for a top four team. ðŸ¤” Hope for the good of the league they stay together.

Don't know what it is about this City team this year, but they have found a steely grit, a determination that I have not seen. Just had a look, since Christmas we have had 7, 1-0 wins in all comps. Before Christmas we had 1.

The Kompany goal, it's up there with the one he scored v Utd when we won our first prem title in terms of importance.

Here's one. I was having a natter with Missis T coming back over Woodhead. *City have the Community shield and Crappyboo cup, there's a chance they could have the prem and FA cup soon. Has any team ever had all four before.*

Off to bed, am knackered.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so but not totally sure.
I know the Prem, FA Cup and Champions League treble has been done once, but for the life of me I can't remember who by.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Apologies to Stu_C, LB & even DaveMc, couldnâ€™t resist.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125645979745751041


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Wenger in his last 4/5 seasons had Arsenal in 2-5 position in the PL and won 2 FA Cups, thatâ€™s after years upon years of success, the only manager he should be compared with is Alex Ferguson.
Regardless of style of football, Teams, Managers and Players are judged on trophies.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. As much as I've really enjoyed City and Liverpool slugging it out week in, week out, all that will go down in the history books is City or Liverpool as champions and that is how players and managers get judged. If you are being cynical you could argue that Wenger getting top 4 including a 2nd and two cups is as good if not better than Klopp. How it was achieved including the style of football would be a totally different argument.

I watched the game last night and really couldn't see City getting a goal bar that wonder strike (that clip from directly behind shows what a great goal it really was) and you felt Leicester could nick a goal and perhaps should have. Great that it has come down to the last day and both sides would be worthy winners. Would you rather face a tricky Wolves side at home or a stubborn Brighton away


----------



## sawtooth (May 7, 2019)

Thatâ€™s odd because I thought this was Klopps 3rd year not the 1st.

Pretty close indeed but you donâ€™t win trophies for that.

You came so close this year that infact  more progress would actually mean winning something next season. So if that doesnâ€™t happen then itâ€™s regression instead.


Time to go next year if he still doesnâ€™t win the PL or CL?

No? I didnâ€™t think so.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Thatâ€™s odd because I thought this was Klopps 3rd year not the 1st.

Pretty close indeed but you donâ€™t win trophies for that.

You came so close this year that infact  more progress would actually mean winning something next season. So if that doesnâ€™t happen then itâ€™s regression instead.


Time to go next year if he still doesnâ€™t win the PL or CL?

No? I didnâ€™t think so.
		
Click to expand...

Yes itâ€™s the end of Klopps third full season and itâ€™s all about progress 

He has taken a team struggling to get into the top 6 full of poor players to a team now challenging for major trophies 

His first season he got the team back into the CL 

Next season he got the team into the CL final 

And then the next season he got the team challenging for the title and the CL 

He has improved the squad massively to it now being one of the best in Europe 

Every year itâ€™s moving forward and the aim will be to do it again next year. 

He has a few changes to do in the squad to bolster the options Which I expect he will do in the summer

He wasnâ€™t given unlimited funds to overhaul a squad in one summer and was going to take time - his signings 99% of the time have proven to be very successful and right now itâ€™s a great time to be a Liverpool fan - we have players , a manager and a club that looks like it could be challenging for major trophies for years to come - itâ€™s going to be very hard and this season is showing it to be but he is going to keep going and I pretty sure he will get us over the line a couple of times.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes itâ€™s the end of Klopps third full season and itâ€™s all about progress 

He has taken a team struggling to get into the top 6 full of poor players to a team now challenging for major trophies 

His first season he got the team back into the CL 

Next season he got the team into the CL final 

And then the next season he got the team challenging for the title and the CL 

He has improved the squad massively to it now being one of the best in Europe 

Every year itâ€™s moving forward and the aim will be to do it again next year. 

He has a few changes to do in the squad to bolster the options Which I expect he will do in the summer

He wasnâ€™t given unlimited funds to overhaul a squad in one summer and was going to take time - his signings 99% of the time have proven to be very successful and right now itâ€™s a great time to be a Liverpool fan - we have players , a manager and a club that looks like it could be challenging for major trophies for years to come - itâ€™s going to be very hard and this season is showing it to be but he is going to keep going and I pretty sure he will get us over the line a couple of times.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with most of this

Klopp has come in and done fantastic job. Liverpool have played some of the best football this season and to get that far in the champs league 2 seasons in a row you must be doing something right.. still outside chance of final ofc 

League wise if they max their points they would have won the league in all but like 4 seasons was it i read somewhere,?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 7, 2019)

Love Liverpool congratulating City all over social media when thereâ€™s still a game left.

You have to respect Brighton players will give everything the same as Wolves will.
People were questioning Rafa and Newcastle but they gave everything.
The same with Rodgers and Leicester last night,credit should be given to both teams.

Klopp has turned Liverpool around but I wouldnâ€™t get carried away.
The premier league this year is weak and itâ€™s no surprise City and Liverpool have so many points.
I knew it was coming about winning the league with their points tally for the last 10 years but the leagues strength determines that.

Producing year on year is difficult and I see the top 6 being a lot closer next year.
In fact I think Utd will be above Liverpool next year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Agree with most of this

Klopp has come in and done fantastic job. Liverpool have played some of the best football this season and to get that far in the champs league 2 seasons in a row you must be doing something right.. still outside chance of final ofc

League wise if they max their points they would have won the league in all but like 4 seasons was it i read somewhere,?
		
Click to expand...

Funny how itâ€™s ok to have a dig at other clubs managers after theyâ€™ve been in post less time though or write them off in their first year in charge or put money on them finishing near relegation places.


----------



## sawtooth (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes itâ€™s the end of Klopps third full season and itâ€™s all about progress

He has taken a team struggling to get into the top 6 full of poor players to a team now challenging for major trophies

His first season he got the team back into the CL

Next season he got the team into the CL final

And then the next season he got the team challenging for the title and the CL

He has improved the squad massively to it now being one of the best in Europe

Every year itâ€™s moving forward and the aim will be to do it again next year.

He has a few changes to do in the squad to bolster the options Which I expect he will do in the summer

He wasnâ€™t given unlimited funds to overhaul a squad in one summer and was going to take time - his signings 99% of the time have proven to be very successful and right now itâ€™s a great time to be a Liverpool fan - we have players , a manager and a club that looks like it could be challenging for major trophies for years to come - itâ€™s going to be very hard and this season is showing it to be but he is going to keep going and I pretty sure he will get us over the line a couple of times.
		
Click to expand...

This sounds like a Wenger eulogy except itâ€™s missing the honours.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Agree with most of this

Klopp has come in and done fantastic job. Liverpool have played some of the best football this season and to get that far in the champs league 2 seasons in a row you must be doing something right.. still outside chance of final ofc

League wise if they max their points they would have won the league in all but like 4 seasons was it i read somewhere,?
		
Click to expand...

If we win on Sunday that would give us 97 points - I believe that would have won the league in every single season bar last season and prob this season. Itâ€™s just amazing and also heartbreaking that such a points tally and only losing once in the league is going to be 1 point short - shows how unbelievable both teams have been this season. For me can only be looked as a positive


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has improved the squad massively to it now being one of the best in Europe.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey thatâ€™s a hell of a statement, Iâ€™d say you are one or two bad injuries away from being bang average (in relation to Man City). Salah out youâ€™re knacked, Salah and Mane out and youâ€™re double buggered with no quality to replace either.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Producing year on year is difficult and I see the top 6 being a lot closer next year.
In fact I think Utd will be above Liverpool next year.
		
Click to expand...

What is the thinking behind that? I can see Utd having a mini cull this summer so that is another year of transition whilst they bed new players in. Do you think the team will stay largely the same? Why would top players go to Utd in their current position, no CL, club in flux?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			This sounds like a Wenger eulogy except itâ€™s missing the honours.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt - very similar to Wengers early years - took at team from 3rd to winning the title three times and a couple of doubles- he was excellent in those first 8/9 years - then Chelsea arrived , then City arrived and his last ten years looked a bit different. 

Donâ€™t get me wrong itâ€™s massively disappointing not to be getting over that finishing line - itâ€™s been gut wrenching for the last two years getting so close to winning the big ones - itâ€™s always going to be hard when you are challenging against the â€œbest Prem side everâ€ and the level of competition in Europe - but right now we are in amongst those sides now and lots of belief that we will get over the line. The future certainly looks a lot brighter at the moment and I would suspect bar fans of one club they would love to have that situation right now


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What is the thinking behind that? I can see Utd having a mini cull this summer so that is another year of transition whilst they bed new players in. Do you think the team will stay largely the same? Why would top players go to Utd in their current position, no CL, club in flux?
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t think theyâ€™ll finish above LPool, but they are still one of the biggest Clubs in the world, why would they struggle to buy players?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Blimey thatâ€™s a hell of a statement, Iâ€™d say you are one or two bad injuries away from being bang average (in relation to Man City). Salah out youâ€™re knacked, Salah and Mane out and youâ€™re double buggered with no quality to replace either.
		
Click to expand...

How is it a â€œhell of a statementâ€

Just look at the CL over the last two seasons - final then semi final ?! What more proof is there

As for losing players - take Messi out of Barcelona , take Ronaldo out of Juve .

You can point to all the top teams and suggest they will struggle if they miss their top two players - City struggled when they lost KBD and Fernandinho over the Xmas period.  City are very lucky they are able to have the resources to spend Â£50 mil on players to be part of the squad or sit on the bench week in week out - not so easy for others.

But there is no doubt that we will lose some of the fringe players and replace them with players who will provide strength in depth. Klopp needed to get quality in for the first 11/14 and he has done that - now itâ€™s about strengthening.


In other news - Neville and Carragher have been excellent on MNF , really enjoyed the way their work , their analysis and also the banter between the two


----------



## pokerjoke (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What is the thinking behind that? I can see Utd having a mini cull this summer so that is another year of transition whilst they bed new players in. Do you think the team will stay largely the same? Why would top players go to Utd in their current position, no CL, club in flux?
		
Click to expand...

Quite some simply Liverpool will not have the same joy they had this year.
The so called top 6 will buy and get better.

Define top players.
Utd are not PSG,Barca or Real who will spend Â£150 million on one player.
When buying 60/70 million pound players you donâ€™t guarantee great players.

Liverpool bought Salah,Mane etc relatively cheap and it worked out,but it could easily have not turned out so well.
Salah is already half as good as he was last year and is now picking up injuries,they will have to buy too.

We need a clear out but you canâ€™t get rid of loads that imo we need too,however can see 5 or 6 going so will need replacing.
Whoever we get in thereâ€™s no guarantee it will all gel,but one thing I think we can guarantee as Utd supporters the management will be giving it everything.

You can also expect Chelsea,Arsenal and Spurs to improve too.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 7, 2019)

Phil, what are your thoughts on Kieta? Pre season you were very lavish in your praise to say the least......

Not a hindsight question, just curious. Do you think heâ€™s cut out for the league. Fabinho started slow but now looks a star. Keira hasnâ€™t done anything really for me. 

Your squad doesnâ€™t need a massive overhaul. You either need another quality cb or Gomez to stay fit. Full backs sorted. I think maybe a bit more proper guile in midfield. You have about 6 similar midfielders but no real creative one. Up top Origi looks to have been given a chance, but imo playing Firminho, Mane and Salah for 50/60 games is too many.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Quite some simply Liverpool will not have the same joy they had this year.
The so called top 6 will buy and get better.

Define top players.
Utd are not PSG,Barca or Real who will spend Â£150 million on one player.
When buying 60/70 million pound players you donâ€™t guarantee great players.

Liverpool bought Salah,Mane etc relatively cheap and it worked out,but it could easily have not turned out so well.
Salah is already half as good as he was last year and is now picking up injuries,they will have to buy too.

We need a clear out but you canâ€™t get rid of loads that imo we need too,however can see 5 or 6 going so will need replacing.
Whoever we get in thereâ€™s no guarantee it will all gel,but one thing I think we can guarantee as Utd supporters the management will be giving it everything.

You can also expect Chelsea,Arsenal and *Spurs* to improve too.
		
Click to expand...

If they win the CL Iâ€™d agree. If they donâ€™t. I think it could be same as last season. Keeping all their players is their best hope.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Phil, what are your thoughts on Kieta? Pre season you were very lavish in your praise to say the least......

Not a hindsight question, just curious. Do you think heâ€™s cut out for the league. Fabinho started slow but now looks a star. Keira hasnâ€™t done anything really for me.

Your squad doesnâ€™t need a massive overhaul. You either need another quality cb or Gomez to stay fit. Full backs sorted. I think maybe a bit more proper guile in midfield. You have about 6 similar midfielders but no real creative one. Up top Origi looks to have been given a chance, but imo playing Firminho, Mane and Salah for 50/60 games is too many.
		
Click to expand...

Keita started well , looked like a very good player but then struggled a little when he got injured he seemed to lose a lot of confidence and struggled with the physical side. Then over the last two months he has been getting back into it , looking really dangerous on the ball , getting goals and creating - was looking like the player we signed. Itâ€™s a shame he got taken out by Rakitic because he looked good in the early stages of the Barce game. Still think he is going to be a great player for us - offers that ability to carry the ball.

I think we will need to get another full back as Moreno is leaving but I expect that person to be this young lad from Bristol City - Kelly plus a few guys in the reserves are close. CB - depends on what happens with Lovren , if he goes then maybe a young one to come in but got to hope that Gomez gets a bit of luck going his way.

Midfield- Iâ€™m not sure if Milner will get another year but it wouldnâ€™t  surprise me to see Klopp look at Fekir again or someone like him - if Gruijic comes back Milner will leave

Forwards - Sturridge and Origi will leave - thatâ€™s leaves two spots to fill - Brewster will be in the squad next year , Wilson from Derby maybe but can see Klopp looking for another wide player - lot of talk of Pepe from Lille

So I expect overall a couple of signings like Mane etc and then a couple of young lads maybe


----------



## Kellfire (May 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			In fact I think Utd will be above Liverpool next year.
		
Click to expand...

I obviously hope so but I just can't see a way this happens unless we sign big and all those signings fit in instantly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Blimey thatâ€™s a hell of a statement, Iâ€™d say you are one or two bad injuries away from being bang average (in relation to Man City). Salah out youâ€™re knacked, Salah and Mane out and youâ€™re double buggered with no quality to replace either.
		
Click to expand...

There is definitely not the same depth as City and I think were Liverpool to get unlucky with two or three key players out at once for a month or so and they'll struggle. However if Klopp has the cash to spend, and perhaps gets rid of some he feels are not what he needs going forward, then I don't think he'll struggle to attract top players to Anfield. Do people on here think Liverpool have been relatively lucky in terms of long term injuries to big players compared to other sides or is it better team management


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t think theyâ€™ll finish above LPool, but they are still one of the biggest Clubs in the world, why would they struggle to buy players?
		
Click to expand...

Utd have had a few years of turmoil and are not seen as a happy camp. 

CL is massive to top players whether for ambition or for their off field sponsors, very important from an agents point of view. No CL means the very top ones wont go there, the next layer down will only go after a lot of persuading and a higher than justified salary, ie Sanchez.

Add into the mix you are no longer guaranteed trophies at Utd. Top players can go to certain clubs, Juve, Barca, Real (usually), PSG, Bayern and know the trophies will pour in. Utd are now well behind City & Liverpool and are having issues with Chelsea, Spurs and possibly Arsenal.

If I was an agent right now I would not be pushing my clients towards Utd, I'd let the club get through this period and point them elsewhere.

They are a financial power still but not necessarily a football one, right now.


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			There is definitely not the same depth as City and I think were Liverpool to get unlucky with two or three key players out at once for a month or so and they'll struggle. However if Klopp has the cash to spend, and perhaps gets rid of some he feels are not what he needs going forward, then I don't think he'll struggle to attract top players to Anfield. Do people on here think* Liverpool have been relatively lucky in terms of long term injuries to big players compared to other sides* or is it better team management
		
Click to expand...

I was just going to say this. Van Dijk, Alisson and Salah have played in every game. Robertson, Mane & Firmino have only missed a couple each. That's basically their six best players who have only missed a handful of games between them. Excluding Firmino, the other five there have played more minutes than any Spurs player, and any City player bar Ederson.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I was just going to say this. Van Dijk, Alisson and Salah have played in every game. Robertson, Mane & Firmino have only missed a couple each. That's basically their six best players who have only missed a handful of games between them. Excluding Firmino, the other five there have played more minutes than any Spurs player, and any City player bar Ederson.
		
Click to expand...

Just like spurs when you got 86 points a few years ago you had very low amount of injuries 

This season you have had a lot more 

City if they get an injury can replace with class


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Utd have had a few years of turmoil and are not seen as a happy camp.

CL is massive to top players whether for ambition or for their off field sponsors, very important from an agents point of view. No CL means the very top ones wont go there, the next layer down will only go after a lot of persuading and a higher than justified salary, ie Sanchez.

Add into the mix you are no longer guaranteed trophies at Utd. Top players can go to certain clubs, Juve, Barca, Real (usually), PSG, Bayern and know the trophies will pour in. Utd are now well behind City & Liverpool and are having issues with Chelsea, Spurs and possibly Arsenal.

If I was an agent right now I would not be pushing my clients towards Utd, I'd let the club get through this period and point them elsewhere.

They are a financial power still but not necessarily a football one, right now.
		
Click to expand...

United are a different kettle of fish to be fair. Still an absolutely massive club, they've signed players like Pogba and Sanchez without Champion's League to offer. They give out astronomical wages and dine out on their reputation as one of the biggest 3 or 4 clubs on the planet, and the players will always join.


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Just like spurs when you got 86 points a few years ago you had very low amount of injuries

This season you have had a lot more

City if they get an injury can replace with class
		
Click to expand...

That's true. It definitely helps! City are certainly the only side that don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			United are a different kettle of fish to be fair. Still an absolutely massive club, they've signed players like Pogba and Sanchez without Champion's League to offer. They give out astronomical wages and dine out on their reputation as one of the biggest 3 or 4 clubs on the planet, and the players will always join.
		
Click to expand...

Last year they were in the CL. This summer they are signing players knowing that it is Thursday night for them. Might be a tougher sell. 

They will still get big players but perhaps not the elite ones they would really like this time. (Incidentally, how have Pogba & Sanchez worked out for them?  Good examples to pick )


----------



## Orikoru (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Last year they were in the CL. This summer they are signing players knowing that it is Thursday night for them. Might be a tougher sell.

They will still get big players but perhaps not the elite ones they would really like this time. (Incidentally, how have Pogba & Sanchez worked out for them?  Good examples to pick )
		
Click to expand...

How they worked out is immaterial, they were both considered top players at the time of signing. But it's certainly symptomatic of how it's gone to pot at United.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			How they worked out is immaterial, they were both considered top players at the time of signing. But it's certainly symptomatic of how it's gone to pot at United.
		
Click to expand...

I know, I was being cheeky as you chose two players who are on top pay and have either flopped or struggled to live up to the fees involved. They did get them though but this is a post Mourinho era, he would have been a pull at one stage, and the club are still dealing with the fallout from him.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Last year they were in the CL. This summer they are signing players knowing that it is Thursday night for them. Might be a tougher sell.

They will still get big players but perhaps not the elite ones they would really like this time. (Incidentally, how have Pogba & Sanchez worked out for them?  Good examples to pick )
		
Click to expand...

You mean those 2 players who won trophies under Jose?

Man Utd will be a massive pull for top players, plus a rebuild and a new manager, they could see it as being in on something special.

On the other side it doesnâ€™t always take the top players. You could argue it takes the right players, Kompany - 5Mil, Robertson - 13Mil, Coleman - 60k.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			United are a different kettle of fish to be fair. Still an absolutely massive club, they've signed players like Pogba and Sanchez without Champion's League to offer. They give out astronomical wages and dine out on their reputation as one of the biggest 3 or 4 clubs on the planet, and the players will always join.
		
Click to expand...

They are still a big club but they having offer those massive wages to try and entice players - Sanchez is the perfect example , he turned down City for Utd because they went way and beyond in regards the level of money he was offered - what sort of player are you going to get then - someone more motivated by the money than the chances to challenge and win and play in the CL.

This summer for example Utd will be looking for a CB - De Ligt will no doubt be a target for them and others , If other top clubs are looking do you see him going there ? or Dybala is another. They will always get players but right now beyond money its not as attractive to play for Utd as it used to be. They also appear to have issues with their recruitment and the guy who is CEO - an accountant and one who appears to have a big say in player purchases.

I can see some real big struggles ahead for them - they arent invincible and it could be a number of years attempting to rebuild - lots of mistakes have been made and IMO is their managerial appointments since Ferguson left - Moyes then Van Gaal then Mourinho and now OGS. Think they were mad to appoint at that stage - should have waited until the summer


----------



## 4LEX (May 7, 2019)

Man Utd are finished as a major force as long as Woodward is running the show. He's made bad decisions, failed to give any of his managers their first choice targets, then made awful panic buys to save face. The result is a mish mash of trudgers, no marks, egos and a few decent young players.

Throw in a clueless manager in Ole with no experience of managing at the top level and you'll have another summer of bizzare transfer activity. The fact Rio Ferdinand is being talked about as a sporting director adds further proof they'll more comical goings on  

Man Utd are one of the three superclubs in the world with Barcelona and Real Madrid, so they'll always have a pull others can't match and the deep pockets to take the hit. I think it'll take another bad summer and season before the big changes take place.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You mean those 2 players who won trophies under Jose?

Man Utd will be a massive pull for top players, plus a rebuild and a new manager, they could see it as being in on something special.

On the other side it doesnâ€™t always take the top players. You could argue it takes the right players, Kompany - 5Mil, Robertson - 13Mil, Coleman - 60k.
		
Click to expand...

They won trophies but not ones that players at that level look for or value. They have also gone backwards since then, not forwards.

I don't think most players, particularly foreign players who have no affinity for the club, think long term. They look 1-2 years ahead, no more. Times have changed on that front. Top players want to go to a club that will challenge, and ideally win, now, not in 2-3 yrs time. They know they may not last that long at the club, certainly not when the managers are changing as frequently as they do now at Utd. Bring stability to a club and you may get that but Utd don't have that.

I totally agree about your last line but that is not really how Utd work. They either bring their own youngsters through or pay big. They don't tend to buy bargain players or look in the lower leagues.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They won trophies but not ones that players at that level look for or value. They have also gone backwards since then, not forwards.

I don't think most players, particularly foreign players who have no affinity for the club, think long term. They look 1-2 years ahead, no more. Times have changed on that front. Top players want to go to a club that will challenge, and ideally win, now, not in 2-3 yrs time. They know they may not last that long at the club, certainly not when the managers are changing as frequently as they do now at Utd. Bring stability to a club and you may get that but Utd don't have that.

I totally agree about your last line but that is not really how Utd work. They either bring their own youngsters through or pay big. They don't tend to buy bargain players or look in the lower leagues.
		
Click to expand...

You will have needed to see the Gary Neville rant last night on MNF, he explained the problems with Man Utd and Jose, he said himself itâ€™s no good giving these managers the job then not backing them, how many of those players were actually Joseâ€™s?
How has Klopp managed to attract the players heâ€™s brought in? They had less to offer then than Utd have now.
Sometimes the name of a Club carries more weight than anything else, some of the current worlds best grew up wanting to play for Utd, Lpool, Barca, RM, etc.


----------



## Swingalot (May 7, 2019)

Got to admit, found myself wanting Liverpool to win it this Year. Was very much cheering on Leicester last night and that seems to go against the grain for most non City/Liverpool fans. Think it is partly in the underdog I like to support (City very much the fav's pretty much all season) but also Liverpool are a club who have had a long period of pain when it comes to the PL and I would personally like to see them win it for the sake of their supporters who I guess I can emphasis with a little as a football follower. 

Still think a twist lies ahead. Brighton are a well organised side and are happy to defend all day and with the threat of relegation gone, will not be a push over for City. City are good, but still manage to give chances to almost everyone they play. 

As for the United discussion, I'm afraid they are gone as a title contender for another season at least. Ole was one of the worse managerial appointments I have ever seen due to the timing of it, United had everything to lose and absolutely nothing to gain by giving him the job when they did and it will backfire massively. He will be gone by 2020 is my bet. The squad is imbalanced and has some real problem players within it imo (Sanchez, Rashford, Pogba, Lingard, Shaw to name a few).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

I think Klopp built his team cleverly with mid level, relative of course, buys before going big to finish the team off. He may not have been able to attract Allison and VVD first off. Liverpool have given an air of stability in Klopp's time, something Utd could not claim. An agent would happily send a player to Liverpool right now, if they sent them to Utd it would be to count the money.

Weight of a club. That lasts for a time but then loses some gloss. AC Milan anyone? I'm not saying Utd are in the AC Milan position right now but no way are they the attraction they once were. If you are a top player and you can go to Bayern, Juve, Barca, City or Utd then I know which team is at the bottom of that list and it's not any of the first 4.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think Klopp built his team cleverly with mid level, relative of course, buys before going big to finish the team off. He may not have been able to attract Allison and VVD first off. Liverpool have given an air of stability in Klopp's time, something Utd could not claim. An agent would happily send a player to Liverpool right now, if they sent them to Utd it would be to count the money.

Weight of a club. That lasts for a time but then loses some gloss. AC Milan anyone? I'm not saying Utd are in the AC Milan position right now but no way are they the attraction they once were. If you are a top player and you can go to *Bayern, Juve, Barca, City or Utd* then I know which team is at the bottom of that list and it's not any of the first 4.
		
Click to expand...

So just 5th out of the possible top 5 Clubs in Europe/World Football ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

He only paid over the odds for VVD because of his bad behaviour the previous summer. VVD wouldnâ€™t of cost that much and stated quite clearly he wanted to play for Lpool, if the rumours in the papers are to be believed, City also went for him but his heart was set on Lpool.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 7, 2019)

I read yesterday, that most of the UTD squad have a clause in their contracts meaning a 25% pay cut if they miss out on CL football. No matter how much they earn, thats gonna affect


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			So just 5th out of the possible top 5 Clubs in Europe/World Football ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

He only paid over the odds for VVD because of his bad behaviour the previous summer. VVD wouldnâ€™t of cost that much and stated quite clearly he wanted to play for Lpool, if the rumours in the papers are to be believed, City also went for him but his heart was set on Lpool.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't actually put them in 5th right now, they are not that high. Those 4 are undoubtedly higher as are Real, no dispute in my view, PSG probably as well. 

At the moment, if you are a top player, are they more attractive than Liverpool? Much difference between them and Chelsea, the lure of London? In my view, they are around 8th and that is down to wages over the likes of Dortmund and Spurs. 

That sounds not too bad but then if really good players are in short supply then being 8th in the queue is not so great. Any one of those 7 come in for a player when you are, not so great. Before anyone chips in, I am not judging on welath as we know Utd are top 3 there, it is how attractive they are right now, the full package.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I wouldn't actually put them in 5th right now, they are not that high. Those 4 are undoubtedly higher as are Real, no dispute in my view, PSG probably as well.

At the moment, if you are a top player, are they more attractive than Liverpool? Much difference between them and Chelsea, the lure of London? In my view, they are around 8th and that is down to wages over the likes of Dortmund and Spurs.

That sounds not too bad but then if really good players are in short supply then being 8th in the queue is not so great. Any one of those 7 come in for a player when you are, not so great. Before anyone chips in, I am not judging on welath as we know Utd are top 3 there, it is how attractive they are right now, the full package.
		
Click to expand...

So you are a top player and a few English Clubs come in for you, wages will be one influence, stature another, maybe history and potential, Utd will tick 3 possibly all 4 of them boxes, not  many Clubs will tick all 4.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			So you are a top player and a few English Clubs come in for you, wages will be one influence, stature another, maybe history and potential, Utd will tick 3 possibly all 4 of them boxes, not  many Clubs will tick all 4.
		
Click to expand...

Agree on the whole but at this precise moment I don't think they are attractive. They are unsettled, can people really see OGS being there in 12 months time at this rate? The atmosphere seems bad, has been for a while, and they are a country mile behind two clubs in this country and far enough to be behind another 2 at least. 

Signing for Utd 1-2 years ago is a different proposition to signing for them now.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2019)

This transfer window is massive for United. If they were to bin Young, Jones, Valencia, Sanchez and Fred, keep De Gea and Pogba, and bring in Koulibaly, Wan-Bissaka, SMS and Sancho I think they'd have a very, very strong squad capable of contending. I don't think that will happen, but if it did and United bought well in the summer they could be back competing for the title next season, they're not _that _far away.


----------



## Kellfire (May 7, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			The squad is imbalanced and has some real problem players within it imo (Sanchez, Rashford, Pogba, Lingard, Shaw to name a few).
		
Click to expand...

Rashford? Shaw? Lingard?

I don't see why any of these would be considered problem players.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Agree on the whole but at this precise moment I don't think they are attractive. They are unsettled, can people really see OGS being there in 12 months time at this rate? The atmosphere seems bad, has been for a while, and they are a country mile behind two clubs in this country and far enough to be behind another 2 at least.

Signing for Utd 1-2 years ago is a different proposition to signing for them now.
		
Click to expand...




Dan2501 said:



			This transfer window is massive for United. If they were to bin Young, Jones, Valencia, Sanchez and Fred, keep De Gea and Pogba, and bring in Koulibaly, Wan-Bissaka, SMS and Sancho I think they'd have a very, very strong squad capable of contending. I don't think that will happen, but if it did and United bought well in the summer they could be back competing for the title next season, they're not _that _far away.
		
Click to expand...

I think, for me, Dan has answered it, OGS has to be given a chance and the right backing, getting the players he wants rather than who heâ€™s told.
If heâ€™s not then I agree itâ€™ll be another wasted season.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I think, for me, Dan has answered it, OGS has to be given a chance and the right backing, getting the players he wants rather than who heâ€™s told.
If heâ€™s not then I agree* itâ€™ll be another wasted season*.
		
Click to expand...

We can only hope


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We can only hope 

Click to expand...

Were discussing Utd......not Lpool


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 7, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I read yesterday, that most of the UTD squad have a clause in their contracts meaning a 25% pay cut if they miss out on CL football. No matter how much they earn, thats gonna affect 

Click to expand...

OK forgetting SÃ¡nchez on 500k per week but other first teamers earning around 200 k. They lose 25 % and are ONLY on 150k per week. My heart bleeds.

Probably more than most people manage to save in their lifetime!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Just like spurs when you got 86 points a few years ago you had very low amount of injuries

This season you have had a lot more

City if they get an injury can replace with class
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about class, who would you replace Salah with tonight, he will be good but class. Same as KDB he will be replaced but that's one of the reasons City have stuttered this year. Last year KDB, Silva and Fernandinho were the cornerstone of Citys title. This year they have hardly played as a three some. KDB and Fernandinho has been replaced but not by players of the same quality.
One thing I will add is that when City bring on Subs, usually the change is seamless. That's not just down to the players that come on but the system that City play. Yes like last night a player may have differant traits, like Sane being quicker but in essence, the style of play does not change. Gotta say that the way Leicester were organised last night, they have bought in to a similar trait in that they are organised.
Again linking to the Utd problems, Johnny Evans had a very good game last night ( as did Harry Maguire) , how he was allowed to leave Utd is beyond me.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2019)

ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He has been told to report back but if Everton put a decent enough bid in then Chelsea are likely to accept I reckon. They have shown no interest in Zouma up until now, a chance to make some money to put towards other signings.

Do you think he would start next season at Chelsea or just be a squad player? If start, who would he replace?
		
Click to expand...

Impossible to answer at this time, until we know the outcome of the transfer ban appeal I doubt weâ€™ll sell anyone, especially as we saw and experienced a few injuries towards the end of the season and we were clearly not as solid as we need to be in our back 4, for ages, so, I donâ€™t think weâ€™d accept an offer currently for any player, especially if we lose the appeal and if thatâ€™s the case, certain players will return off loan, possible to strengthen and in the odd scenario, replace someone who we feel has to be let go.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Not sure about class, who would you replace Salah with tonight, he will be good but class. Same as KDB he will be replaced but that's one of the reasons City have stuttered this year. Last year KDB, Silva and Fernandinho were the cornerstone of Citys title. This year they have hardly played as a three some. KDB and Fernandinho has been replaced but not by players of the same quality.
One thing I will add is that when City bring on Subs, usually the change is seamless. That's not just down to the players that come on but the system that City play. Yes like last night a player may have differant traits, like Sane being quicker but in essence, the style of play does not change. Gotta say that the way Leicester were organised last night, they have bought in to a similar trait in that they are organised.
Again linking to the Utd problems, Johnny Evans had a very good game last night ( as did Harry Maguire) , how he was allowed to leave Utd is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

Tash I said city can replace with class not Liverpool , salah is a massive miss


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If we win on Sunday that would give us 97 points - I believe that would have won the league in every single season bar last season and prob this season. Itâ€™s just amazing and also heartbreaking that such a points tally and only losing once in the league is going to be 1 point short - *shows how unbelievable both teams have been this season.* For me can only be looked as a positive
		
Click to expand...

Or it shows how pathetically weak the opposition were?


----------



## Tashyboy (May 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Tash I said city can replace with class not Liverpool , salah is a massive miss
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was trying to use Salah and KDB as examples, both in the running for Player of the year last season but not hit the heights this year. It is to both Liverpools and Citys credit that they have had players who have upped there game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Or it shows how pathetically weak the opposition were?
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think that ? Was it the same last season when City got over 100 points ? Or when Utd got a treble or when Arsenal went unbeaten ? 

Or is it the case that people will look to downplay achievements from rivals ? 

The Prem is awash with outstanding top quality players - 4 teams out of 8 in the European Comp semi finals , is it a false picture that the Prem is strong ? 

City are highlighted a number of times to be the best Prem team ever - is that not the case because the opposition are pathetically weak as you say


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2019)

Not sure its been a vintage version Phil in terms of depth after the top 2, the side that were supposed to be in a 3 horse race with you and City ended up losing 13 games out of 37!

Poor versions of Arsenal Man Utd and Chelsea too for sure. A few improved sides in mid table and then a group of very poor sides at the bottom. 

Dont get me wrong, think both City and Liverpool have been excellent, especially earlier in the campaign, one thing is for sure, its a very big gap from 2nd to the rest currently and dont see much reason for that to change next year either (will be some uncompetitive or very new and unsettled squads in the rest of the top 6). Whoever comes 2nd will have earnt the title of best runners up for sure


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you really think that ? Was it the same last season when City got over 100 points ? Or when Utd got a treble or when Arsenal went unbeaten ?

*Or is it the case that people will look to downplay achievements from rivals ?*

The Prem is awash with outstanding top quality players - 4 teams out of 8 in the European Comp semi finals , is it a false picture that the Prem is strong ?

City are highlighted a number of times to be the best Prem team ever - is that not the case because the opposition are pathetically weak as you say
		
Click to expand...

Oh, don't be so silly, both Liverpool and City have been absolutely fantastic this season.
And course the opposition *has* been dismal this season.
Just look how many points Utd, Spurs, Chelsea ans Arsenal have dropped over the last couple of months against teams below them.
They have been very, very poor.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Not sure its been a vintage version Phil in terms of depth after the top 2, the side that were supposed to be in a 3 horse race with you and City ended up losing 13 games out of 37!

Poor versions of Arsenal Man Utd and Chelsea too for sure. A few improved sides in mid table and then a group of very poor sides at the bottom.

Dont get me wrong, think both City and Liverpool have been excellent, especially earlier in the campaign, one thing is for sure, its a very big gap from 2nd to the rest currently and dont see much reason for that to change next year either (will be some uncompetitive or very new and unsettled squads in the rest of the top 6). Whoever comes 2nd will have earnt the title of best runners up for sure
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s prob a fairer â€œinterpretationâ€ as opposed to the pathetically weak opposition - the likes of Watford , Wolves , Leicester and recently Everton have become stronger - but balanced out by the likes of the other top four struggling. Itâ€™s very hard to judge overall I guess - Spurs at one stage where there but lack of strength in depth killed them off - Chelsea just were inconsistent, Arsenal seemed to be a lack of self belief and Man Utd just not really a team. 

Colchester made a very good point about the likes of Leicester have good first teams so maybe next year itâ€™s going to be more a case of them closer to gap to the likes of Chelsea etc so you end up with a top 2 then a â€œnext 6/7â€ below ? 

As you say I really canâ€™t see the teams bridging that gap up to Liverpool and City


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2019)

We dropped loads of points at home, which is not acceptable, not only to most if not all of the top 6 teams, but to mid table and bottom feeders also. These losses imo were mainly down to when we were playing Hazard as a false 9 and making him ineffective, also Higuain not putting any decent shifts in when selected ahead of Giroud, even though in plenty of early games he (Higuain) was unfit and looked totally out of sorts. 

Jorginho can't defend, butvyo be fair to him, his last 2 games have been a huge improvement, as have Higuain, so, did they just need more time to settle, or.......

Our back 4 is the most inconsistent defence line weâ€™ve had for years, and is a worry. 

We donâ€™t have a solid spine at present, Sarri is going to get another term due to CL qualification and possibly more support if we win the Europa, which would be his first trophyðŸ˜³ 

If that happens, it will be interesting to see what changes heâ€™s allowed to do, players in players out, obviously thatâ€™s dependent on the potential ban, but we have some decent players we can recall, so I donâ€™t honestly think we are in such a negative position some would have us believe. 

New manager, new system, unsettled new players, players out of position, injuries the list is endless which all had an impact on our poor season imo, so, I think those that right us off are very naive.


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s prob a fairer â€œinterpretationâ€ as opposed to the pathetically weak opposition - the likes of Watford , Wolves , Leicester and recently Everton have become stronger - but balanced out by the likes of the other top four struggling. Itâ€™s very hard to judge overall I guess - Spurs at one stage where there but lack of strength in depth killed them off - Chelsea just were inconsistent, Arsenal seemed to be a lack of self belief and Man Utd just not really a team. 

Colchester made a very good point about the likes of Leicester have good first teams so maybe next year itâ€™s going to be more a case of them closer to gap to the likes of Chelsea etc so you end up with a top 2 then a â€œnext 6/7â€ below ? 

As you say I really canâ€™t see the teams bridging that gap up to Liverpool and City
		
Click to expand...


think theres still a decent sized gap between 6th and the rest, football would be far better if that gap went but those in 7th to 10th will have to spend and strengthen if they are to bridge the gap, to sides that are likely to do the same, pay higher wages and historically have a greater pull and the lure of european football

what is clear is that those sides have done some decent business lower down the tfr market compared to some of those above them (and yes im especially looking at arsenal who paid over 30m each for mustafi and xhaka plus 100k+ a week contracts)

will be interesting to see who comes and goes over the summer, however with an owner who isnt going to put his hands in his pockets, Arsenals priority will be trying to get 2 or 3 of the liabilities off the wage bill to give them some flexibility to bring in some new faces. It may mean we see more of some of the promising youngsters if nothing else! Id expect were a decent bet to finish exactly 6th next year!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2019)

Off the match, early goal would be great but not too important, dont need to be gung ho from the start. Its a massive mountain to climb tonight but i believe in our boys even without the 1 season wonder ðŸ˜‰


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Off the match, early goal would be great but not too important, dont need to be gung ho from the start. Its a massive mountain to climb tonight but i believe in our boys even without the 1 season wonder ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

have fun Stu, its one helluva mountain but be one helluva party if you climb it!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			have fun Stu, its one helluva mountain but be one helluva party if you climb it!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it'll be fun once kick off comes but i'll try to enjoy it......


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I doubt it'll be fun once kick off comes but i'll try to enjoy it......
		
Click to expand...

fun at the moment i assume


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2019)

This new trend of booing and whistling whenever away sides have possession is miserable to listen to.


----------



## robinthehood (May 7, 2019)

It's Suarez they're booing


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I doubt it'll be fun once kick off comes but i'll try to enjoy it......
		
Click to expand...

OMFG, its fun at the moment I know that much!!!!


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2019)

I say, what a great substitution


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2019)

This is mental. Superb from Liverpool tonight!


----------



## SteveW86 (May 7, 2019)

Credit to Liverpool for this performance!

Still got to be wary of the away goal.


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2019)

Shiiiiit!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			It's Suarez they're booing
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not just Suarez though, constant booing whenever Barcelona have the ball. Awful to listen to.


----------



## IainP (May 7, 2019)

Things can obviously change, but right now I wonder how the Barca fans are viewing the decision to make 11 changes for the last game.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 7, 2019)

TAA take a bow son.


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2019)

ðŸ˜³


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 7, 2019)

Mentioned on Twitter............

Did Andy Robertson have to go off because of the kick by Suarez? And if so I bet Suarez is regretting doing it now.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2019)

Thatâ€™s brilliant from TAA. Superb thinking from the young lad. Barcelona fast asleep!


----------



## SteveW86 (May 7, 2019)

Different mindset needed now. I hope they do it!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Thatâ€™s brilliant from TAA. Superb thinking from the young lad. Barcelona fast asleep!
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s such a clever player


----------



## SteveW86 (May 7, 2019)

Going to be a cracking â€œyouâ€™ll never walk aloneâ€ if they see this out!


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 7, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Different mindset needed now. I hope they do it!
		
Click to expand...

Do Liverpool now sit back and try to see it out or continue with their current mindset and go for another goal?


----------



## Cherry13 (May 7, 2019)

Oh god!!


----------



## SteveW86 (May 7, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Do Liverpool now sit back and try to see it out or continue with their current mindset and go for another goal?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d say carry on as you have been. Barca look beaten though, but only takes one moment at this stage


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 7, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Iâ€™d say carry on as you have been. Barca look beaten though, but only takes one moment at this stage
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree. If they sit back they could give Barca the belief and opportunities they need to get the away goal.


----------



## Dando (May 7, 2019)

Thank god they canâ€™t bring lovren on!


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I doubt it'll be fun once kick off comes but i'll try to enjoy it......
		
Click to expand...

oh boy are you gonna have one helluva headache tomorrow morning haha. Enjoy 

stunning stunning performance and result


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 7, 2019)

Fantastic result, just need Spurs to win as well now.


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2019)

Wow!

Just bloody wow!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 7, 2019)

Well done the Liverpool, room for Salah and Bobby in the final ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜


----------



## davemc1 (May 7, 2019)

Jurgen flopp


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)




----------



## GG26 (May 7, 2019)

What a game! Karma as Wjnaldim came on after Suarez foul play injured Robertson.

COYS tomorrow.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2019)

What a performance, what a comeback. Fair play to them, that is as good a 90 minute performance as you will see, and with 2 of their key attackers missing. Brilliant!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 27256

Click to expand...

Hats off, you made Barca look awful tonight

Glad Liverpool won because Suarez was up to his usual disgraceful tactics 

Two best clubs in the country still have chance of both winning something this year


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2019)

Flipping buggery ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜²


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125866803157196802


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Blimey thatâ€™s a hell of a statement, Iâ€™d say you are one or two bad injuries away from being bang average (in relation to Man City). Salah out youâ€™re knacked, Salah and Mane out and youâ€™re double buggered with no quality to replace either.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ perfect statement I reckon ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (May 7, 2019)

wonder how Lineker and Ferdinand are enjoying this evening lol


----------



## User62651 (May 7, 2019)

Amazing, have to say i thought it was done and dusted after last week. 
Fabulous to see such a celebrated team like Barca get absolutely gubbed, lot of egos in that Barca team and would love to see Suarez's greetin face. Despite winning La Liga at a canter their season will be seen as poor by their fans after blowing a 3-0 lead.


----------



## Piece (May 7, 2019)

Brilliant and totally deserved.  Barca were made to look bang average and historically they blown up before. Thought they could coast but were taught a lesson. Messi did very little to help his team when they were down. As much as he took the plaudits last week, he did very little tonight, just when you think a GOAT should make the difference.


----------



## Lyle77 (May 7, 2019)

What an absolutely extraordinary game of football.  One of the greatest turnarounds in European Football history.  Hopefully, Salah will be back fit for the final especially after the disappointing way the final ended for him last year. 

Well done Liverpool to overturn that deficit without two of their first choice forwards is incredible and just shows you the spirit that is in the squad.

Another amazing chapter written in Liverpool's history.  

Bring on Baku 2019.


----------



## davemc1 (May 7, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Jurgen flopp
		
Click to expand...

What happened to my post bro? ðŸ¤£


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ perfect statement I reckon ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Just shows, even a blind squirrel...ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (May 7, 2019)

Piece said:



			Brilliant and totally deserved.  Barca were made to look bang average and historically they blown up before. Thought they could coast but were taught a lesson. Messi did very little to help his team when they were down. As much as he took the plaudits last week, he did very little tonight, just when you think a GOAT should make the difference.
		
Click to expand...

Starting to question myself now, maybe I was wrong and ronaldo is the goat as he would have not been that silent


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 7, 2019)

"Dont cry for me Barcelona.......The truth is, I knew we'd do you"


----------



## Bazzatron (May 7, 2019)

Absolutely marvellous from Liverpool, I'm completely neutral and the thought of some anti liverpool fans crying into their cocoa is funny af.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 7, 2019)

Just shows you, a team is more than 1 excellent player


----------



## USER1999 (May 7, 2019)

I am 100% completely neutral.

Gutted.

Flipping Pool.


----------



## Piece (May 7, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Starting to question myself now, maybe I was wrong and ronaldo is the goat as he would have not been that silent
		
Click to expand...

Big Ron has the ability to drag a team out of the do-do. I donâ€™t see the same from Messi, fantastic though he is.

At least it saves Barca from travelling to Madrid ðŸ¤£


----------



## pendodave (May 7, 2019)

Piece said:



			Big Ron has the ability to drag a team out of the do-do. I donâ€™t see the same from Messi, fantastic though he is.

At least it saves Barca from travelling to Madrid ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't help juve against Ajax.
Thankfully (and it's the reason we love it) it's a team game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2019)

What an amazing performance - missing two of the biggest players and then another big one goes off at half time but wow just wow how some players just stood up - Origi and Mane were just brilliant , and how clever is TAA. Wonder what Suarez is thinking now - snidely little knob takes out Robbo and replacement scores two crucial goals. Amazing night BUT got to get the job done now



Bazzatron said:



			Absolutely marvellous from Liverpool, I'm completely neutral and the thought of some anti liverpool fans crying into their cocoa is funny af.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ - maybe some pints of bitter as well


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 7, 2019)

Got no fingernails left after that.
Awesome from reds Everyman looked up for it.
We took all our chances and made them look average at best.

TAA was mom for me 

What a horrible man Suarez is and heâ€™s got what he deserved.
Poor from Barca for the winner but very clever from TAA.

Just hope Liniker and Ferdinand weâ€™re celebrating the great goals we scored.


----------



## adam6177 (May 7, 2019)

I'm not sleeping tonight after that.

How many times, how many games, how many occasions have we done that. 

I've got a lot of people I need to pay a visit to tomorrow ðŸ‘


----------



## Jensen (May 7, 2019)

Congratulations Liverpool. 
Let's make it an all English final tomorrow.

COYS


----------



## Rlburnside (May 7, 2019)

Massive credit to Liverpool fantastic game, I donâ€™t normally get exited watching other teams than my own but that game was different. 

Every player with the exception of Shakiri was brilliant, hope Spurs show that much commitment tomorrow.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Off the match, early goal would be great but not too important, dont need to be gung ho from the start. Its a massive mountain to climb tonight but i believe in our boys even without the 1 season wonder ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

That was a proper performance from a top side against arguably Europeâ€™s best.  Iâ€™m goosed. Goodnight.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2019)

Sometimes the players do care and show their emotions

https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/fi...pool-youll-never-walk-alone-barcelona-anfield

Just truest amazing bunch of players under the guidance of a brilliant man and manager

It was also nice of Suarez to keep his promise to not to celebrate at Anfield


----------



## IanM (May 8, 2019)

Blimey...UEFA will be changing the rules if we have Three out four euro finalists from here (spurs always let you down) 

Expect some skullduggery ...

Well done Liverpool....loved that corner


----------



## Hobbit (May 8, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			For years you mocked Wenger and Arsenal for finishing top 4 with your famous â€œdo you get a trophy for that?â€  line.

I tried to tell you that money teams have made it very difficult to win the league and that top 4 is a decent accomplishment.

But as you, Stu and others keep saying itâ€™s all about trophies so yes it would be a another failure season for Klopp.

Ironically, Klopp keeps celebrating playing well and winning games and seems content going along like that despite picking up any silverware. Some fans are more than happy to watch great football and to be up there competing and if you win something then thatâ€™s a bonus. Seems like this is Klopps philosophy too.

But most fans ( and Arsenal have them too) have unrealistic expectations and are inpatient, and if they donâ€™t win then the manager must be changed and half of the team needs to be replaced.

I wonder how good United might have been by now had they stuck with Moyes? ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

"Another failure season for Klopp..."

Methinks thou spoketh too soon.


----------



## Lyle77 (May 8, 2019)

The Liverpool result perfectly highlights the importance of both the team and the squad.  Liverpool sold Philippe _Coutinho_ and became a better more effective team.  Coutinho scored some magnificent goals for Liverpool but was quite inconsistent.  Messi and Ronaldo cannot win trophies purely on their own.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

Credit where credit is due great performance from Liverpool,donâ€™t want Spurs to win because Liverpool will win the final comfortably.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2019)

Greatest comeback EVER. They couldn't win two trophies could they?


----------



## Piece (May 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Greatest comeback EVER. They couldn't win two trophies could they?
		
Click to expand...

Sure about that? I thought Barca's comeback v PSG in the second leg is right up there!


----------



## Kellfire (May 8, 2019)

Football, Bloody 'ell.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2019)

Although i cannot stand Liverpool (although i like Klopper) Hats off to them last night, unbelievable performance, a night to remember for all that saw it. Well done.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Greatest comeback EVER. They couldn't win two trophies could they?
		
Click to expand...

 Not for me. They won a match over 90 mins by one more goal than they got beat in a previous 90 mins match. Liverpoolâ€™s final comeback was far better for me. Newcastle 4-0 down to arsenal and came back in 20 minutes for a draw for me was better. Utd werenâ€™t they 3 down at half time against spurs and came out 5-3 winners. I am far from taking anything away from what happened last night but best comeback ever, sorry not for me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2019)

Piece said:



			Sure about that? I thought Barca's comeback v PSG in the second leg is right up there!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not even the greatest comeback in Liverpoolâ€™s CL history ðŸ‘ðŸ˜€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2019)

Has anyone seen the womens world cup squad announcement. Each player getting an individual announcement (Steph Houghton by Prince William) https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/football/48189116 

Seems a very clever way of giving each player their moment and to get some attention towards the womens squad and their world cup campaign. I just hope Phil Neville and the team can surpass the mens side. Scotland, Argentina and Japan in their group so not an easy passage but ranked 3rd in the world and hope they can do well


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

I appreciate this is self indulgent, but skip to 1:11 of this video......give that ball boy a crisp fiver.


----------



## richart (May 8, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Not for me. They won a match over 90 mins by one more goal than they got beat in a previous 90 mins match. Liverpoolâ€™s final comeback was far better for me. Newcastle 4-0 down to arsenal and came back in 20 minutes for a draw for me was better. Utd werenâ€™t they 3 down at half time against spurs and came out 5-3 winners. I am far from taking anything away from what happened last night but best comeback ever, sorry not for me
		
Click to expand...

You need to take into account opposition, and the importance of the match. To be the greatest come back you also need to win the game in my opinion.







Therefore Arsenalâ€™s come back from 4-0 down to beat my boys 7-5 in league cup must be the greatest comeback.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I appreciate this is self indulgent, but skip to 1:11 of this video......give that ball boy a crisp fiver.







Click to expand...

Whilst it helped massively. Let's be honest that's his job. The genius was all TAA


----------



## jp5 (May 8, 2019)

Champions League runs a multi-ball system so pretty standard, perhaps Piers has forgotten that!


----------



## jp5 (May 8, 2019)

Has to be one of the best games I've ever seen. Knew they couldn't concede and shut out one of the best attacking teams in the world, and got 4 goals without 2 of their star front line. Just wow. Have to give it to Liverpool, they got Klopp in at the right time and gave him their backing. It's everything I wanted to see Arsenal do. Now Liverpool need to make the most of this era and win trophies.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 8, 2019)

Complete neutral as far as the PL clubs are concerned so I can be objective and say......

Bloody Hell! That was impressive. 

Have to admit that I didn't give them  a chance,  particularly when I heard Salah and Firminho were out so it's even more impressive.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

Got to say ave loved this season, both as a City fan and a neutral. The nose to nose title race for 38 games has been fantastic. Top four race, the same. Europa and relegation battle. Ditto. But some of the individual games have been classics. City v Spurs champs league. Liverpool v Barca last night. City v Liverpool were Liverpool were 11mm from changing the face of the title. Yet it's still not done. Liverpool v City for the title is still on. Liverpool for the champs league, Spurs for the same. Chelsea and Arsenal knocking on the Europa league final door. City going for a unique Quad. Liverpool going for an excellent double. The prospect of an all England champs league final and Europa league finals. Oh bless ya, it's been a stonka.

However should there be all England finals, me finks there will be grumblings in UEFA.

Let the season continue with the same intensity ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Got to say ave loved this season, both as a City fan and a neutral. The nose to nose title race for 38 games has been fantastic. Top four race, the same. Europa and relegation battle. Ditto. But some of the individual games have been classics. City v Spurs champs league. Liverpool v Barca last night. City v Liverpool were Liverpool were 11mm from changing the face of the title. Yet it's still not done. Liverpool v City for the title is still on. Liverpool for the champs league, Spurs for the same. Chelsea and Arsenal knocking on the Europa league final door. City going for a unique Quad. Liverpool going for an excellent double. The prospect of an all England champs league final and Europa league finals. Oh bless ya, it's been a stonka.

*However should there be all England finals, me finks there will be grumblings in UEFA.*

Let the season continue with the same intensity ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s why Iâ€™d love it. Pity Platini isnâ€™t still in charge if it happens.


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2019)

That Arnold corner was mad. When it happened I wasn't sure what I was seeing, I thought it might be disallowed or something. But Barca didn't even appeal really. I didn't know quick corners were allowed, I thought maybe you had to wait for the ref's whistle. Otherwise how come I've never seen anything like that in all my years watching football? In a sport where the word 'genius' is overused, that really was genius from the lad. (And a superb finish by Origi, which is being slightly glossed over in the praise for Arnold!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Got to say ave loved this season, both as a City fan and a neutral. The nose to nose title race for 38 games has been fantastic. Top four race, the same. Europa and relegation battle. Ditto. But some of the individual games have been classics. City v Spurs champs league. Liverpool v Barca last night. City v Liverpool were Liverpool were 11mm from changing the face of the title. Yet it's still not done. Liverpool v City for the title is still on. Liverpool for the champs league, Spurs for the same. Chelsea and Arsenal knocking on the Europa league final door. *City going for a unique Quad* Liverpool going for an excellent double. The prospect of an all England champs league final and Europa league finals. Oh bless ya, it's been a stonka.

However should there be all England finals, me finks there will be grumblings in UEFA.

Let the season continue with the same intensity ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Eh ? You are out of the CL - have won one trophy with two to play ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Eh ? You are out of the CL - have won one trophy with two to play ?
		
Click to expand...

Even the thickest of people on here know full well heâ€™s talking about the twists and turns of the WHOLE season! ffs


----------



## anotherdouble (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Eh ? You are out of the CL - have won one trophy with two to play ?
		
Click to expand...

Me thinks tashy is including the charity shield in his quadruple ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (May 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I appreciate this is self indulgent, but skip to 1:11 of this video......give that ball boy a crisp fiver.







Click to expand...

Wow doesnâ€™t Piers Morgan love the sound of his own voice.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Even the thickest of people on here know full well heâ€™s talking about the twists and turns of the WHOLE season! ffs
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about that. The very next line he quotes Liverpools double. Think he means Charity Shield.

I think I'd call that a treble.

Friendly cups don't count Tashy ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Not sure about that. The very next line he quotes Liverpools double. Think he means Charity Shield.

I think I'd call that a treble.

Friendly cups don't count Tashy ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Its got Brasso on it. ðŸ˜ was a lovely day out in London Town. ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Not sure about that. The very next line he quotes Liverpools double. Think he means Charity Shield.

I think I'd call that a treble.

Friendly cups don't count Tashy ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

No way mate, he mentions the past, present and future, to quote him â€œitâ€™s been a stonkaâ€
A decent post one individual decided to pick fault with...............


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No way mate, he mentions the past, present and future, to quote him â€œitâ€™s been a stonkaâ€
A decent post one individual decided to pick fault with...............
		
Click to expand...

Just to clarify. I was on about every team in the league. ðŸ‘
Has anyone known a better season.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just to clarify. I was on about every team in the league. ðŸ‘
Has anyone known a better season.
		
Click to expand...

No need to clarify mate, it was obvious.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Me thinks tashy is including the charity shield in his quadruple ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

So thatâ€™s the fourth then


Papas1982 said:



			Not sure about that. The very next line he quotes Liverpools double. Think he means Charity Shield.

I think I'd call that a treble.

Friendly cups don't count Tashy ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that - the post read what was possibly going to happen in the future.




Tashyboy said:



			Its got Brasso on it. ðŸ˜ was a lovely day out in London Town. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a pre season friendly - no one really counts it as part of a trophy haul - if City win the league and FA Cup then itâ€™s a superb treble


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			No way mate, he mentions the past, present and future, to quote him â€œitâ€™s been a stonkaâ€
A decent post one individual decided to pick fault with...............
		
Click to expand...

Well it would appear I'm not the only one that thought it was including the charity shield, nor was Phil. He may have made a little joke, but In the last 20 mins. Only one person over reacted imo mate.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Well it would appear I'm not the only one that thought it was including the charity shield, nor was Phil. He may have made a little joke, but In the last 20 mins. Only one person over reacted imo mate.
		
Click to expand...

Over-reacted Well done, you got a like.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Credit where credit is due great performance from Liverpool,donâ€™t want Spurs to win because Liverpool will win the final comfortably.
		
Click to expand...

Did you sleep ok last night? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

In other news. It would appears Chelseaâ€™s appeal has been unsuccessful. 

They better hope Hazard hasnâ€™t had his head turned.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Did you sleep ok last night? ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I didate
I watched the game and was very impressed.
I went to bed straight after the game,turned my phone off,didnâ€™t listen to any of the crap after the game.

Woke up this morning and now I think Liverpool have won the final thereâ€™s so much coverage.

People saying itâ€™s the greatest comeback ever,get a bloody grip.

I do expect Liverpool to win it now whoever they meet.

Hope you had a great night Stu


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Well it would appear I'm not the only one that thought it was including the charity shield, nor was Phil. He may have made a little joke, but In the last 20 mins. Only one person over reacted imo mate.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe papas amongst my threads you may see a little tongue in cheek comments. It links to a post I did a few days ago asking if any team had ever held all four trophies. ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So thatâ€™s the fourth then


Exactly that - the post read what was possibly going to happen in the future.




Itâ€™s a pre season friendly - no one really counts it as part of a trophy haul - if City win the league and FA Cup then itâ€™s a superb treble
		
Click to expand...

Just enjoy the moment. Please. Try and take a leaf out of Tashboy's and Stu C's posting on this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Just seen this on Twitter, 

After Barcaâ€™s first leg win, Arturo Vidal was asked about a potential Liverpool comeback. His response:
â€œI will donate my left testicle if Liverpool qualify & the right one to Real Madrid fans that supported themâ€

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48191339

Just reading this piece on the BBC website. In essence the Spanish football writer is saying that there's gonna be a massive inquest into what happened with Barcelona last night. Everybody is being ripped to bits, players, manager, club president. Basically saying just not good enough.
Er now don't get me wrong this is the same Barca team that beat Liverpool  3-0 and according to the piece, should of been 4-0 with the last kick of the game. Now am not a Liverpool fan but I would be bogged off reading it if I was. It could be misconstrued that Liverpool beat a poor Barca team. For me it could read that it takes some shine off what was an excellent performance. Poor BBC journalism me finks.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I didate
I watched the game and was very impressed.
I went to bed straight after the game,turned my phone off,didnâ€™t listen to any of the crap after the game.

*Woke up this morning and now I think Liverpool have won the final thereâ€™s so much coverage.*

People saying itâ€™s the greatest comeback ever,get a bloody grip.

I do expect Liverpool to win it now whoever they meet.

Hope you had a great night Stu
		
Click to expand...

What else do you honestly expect? We've just overran Europe's best footballing side with a "bang average" side and qualified for another European Cup final after the "tie was over".  It's hardly going to get glossed over. 

It's people's opinion, not fact. Given the circumstances i'd say it was though Istanbul '05 delivered the trophy, like your mob did in '99. If we deliver the trophy then its surely up their, no?

We havent won it yet but at least we've got a chance to win it.


----------



## Orikoru (May 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			In other news. It would appears Chelseaâ€™s appeal has been unsuccessful.

They better hope Hazard hasnâ€™t had his head turned.
		
Click to expand...

I already read today that they've turned down two bids from Real, and Hazard is going to submit a transfer request to force the issue now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I already read today that they've turned down two bids from Real, and Hazard is going to submit a transfer request to force the issue now.
		
Click to expand...

They are also not accepting the appeal result.
Official statement: Chelsea have announced they will take their appeal against a two-window transfer ban, upheld by FIFA's appeals committee, to the Court of Arbitration for Sport.


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

On sky sports:

"As it stands, Chelsea can still buy players but would not be able to register them until the summer of 2020. "

Kinda defeats the purpose of the ban surely?


----------



## richart (May 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I didate
I watched the game and was very impressed.
I went to bed straight after the game,turned my phone off,didnâ€™t listen to any of the crap after the game.

Woke up this morning and now I think Liverpool have won the final thereâ€™s so much coverage.

People saying itâ€™s the greatest comeback ever,get a bloody grip.

I do expect Liverpool to win it now whoever they meet.

Hope you had a great night Stu
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion what were better comebacks Tony ? I think it is up there taking into account opposition, importance of match, two top players not playing. The fact no one seemed to gave Liverpool a chance seems to indicate it wasnâ€™t a bad comeback. 

Someone mentioned Newcastle  V Arsenal, but that was a comeback for a draw, and seem to remember Arsenal had a player sent off when 4-0 up.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			On sky sports:

"As it stands, Chelsea can still buy players but would not be able to register them until the summer of 2020. "

Kinda defeats the purpose of the ban surely?
		
Click to expand...

Barca did the same thing with a midfielder I believe. I think they canâ€™t loan them out either, so not sure it really works in their favour too much. 

I canâ€™t see how the appeal next appeal will differ, theyâ€™ve already had one ban for a similar offence.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2019)

Are people really comparing Arsenal to Barcelona, a PL league match with nothing major at stake to a CL semi final? Come on folks. It may stick in the throat a little but hold your hands up and say well done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Just enjoy the moment. Please. Try and take a leaf out of Tashboy's and Stu C's posting on this thread. 

Click to expand...

Sorry ? Take a leaf out of Tashyboy postings ðŸ˜‚ 

I have said if City get three trophies it would be a superb achievement , I was confused about him saying going to the unique Quad hence why I just asked a question. It seems people just want to have an opportunity to leap 

I did see something interesting at City on social media


----------



## Dan2501 (May 8, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126106520415035394


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

richart said:



			In your opinion what were better comebacks Tony ? I think it is up there taking into account opposition, importance of match, two top players not playing. The fact no one seemed to gave Liverpool a chance seems to indicate it wasnâ€™t a bad comeback.

Someone mentioned Newcastle  V Arsenal, but that was a comeback for a draw, and seem to remember Arsenal had a player sent off when 4-0 up.
		
Click to expand...

Rich certainly not saying it wasnâ€™t a great comeback it was without doubt.

The C/L final was for me because it was the final.
They have to go on and win it now.
Liverpool were superb last night,Barca were certainly poor.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			What else do you honestly expect? We've just overran Europe's best footballing side with a "bang average" side and qualified for another European Cup final after the "tie was over".  It's hardly going to get glossed over.

It's people's opinion, not fact. Given the circumstances i'd say it was though Istanbul '05 delivered the trophy, like your mob did in '99. If we deliver the trophy then its surely up their, no?

We havent won it yet but at least we've got a chance to win it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (May 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Rich certainly not saying it wasnâ€™t a great comeback it was without doubt.

The C/L final was for me because it was the final.
They have to go on and win it now.
Liverpool were superb last night,Barca were certainly poor.
		
Click to expand...

The one Utd won or Liverpool ? Comeback in a final is definitely up there. 

I listened to the game last night on the radio, and the atmosphere was amazing. Commentators had to shout to be heard. Never heard Alan Shearer get so excited.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

richart said:



			The one Utd won or Liverpool ? Comeback in a final is definitely up there. 

I listened to the game last night on the radio, and the atmosphere was amazing. Commentators had to shout to be heard. Never heard Alan Shearer get so excited.

Click to expand...

I think the Liverpool one to be honest.
Not sure but didnâ€™t I hear it was Shearers radio debut?

Thinking on it maybe it was Liverpoolâ€™s greatest comeback 
Barca one of Europeâ€™s greats against a bang average Liverpool.


----------



## Kellfire (May 8, 2019)

For me it's far behind both the '99 and '05 finals. It's "only" a semi-final, played at home, and with an entire game to turn around a three goal difference.

You can toss a coin between the two finals mentioned above as the best comeback but I'd go for... surprise, surprise... '99.

Here's why...

We'd been behind for the whole game basically, playing without arguably the best midfield pairing in the world at that time and certainly a key part of our success and we're not playing well. We've thrown on two "super subs" in the second half but it's just not working. It's into injury time. We get a late corner. Schmeichel is up for it, and there it is. Sheringham is there to turn it in from said corner. Relief. Utter relief. Extra time. A chance to turn this around. But no, we press again, another corner... surely not... "And Solskjaer has won it."

I'd never felt anything like it and never have since in football. 2008 came close because it was against a now fierce, more local rival but to turn it around in just three minutes in 1999 to win our first in the "Champions League" era after being under the cosh for nearly the whole game is the best comeback I've ever seen, for the occasion  - the third trophy of the Treble and capping off the most amazing couple of weeks our club's history and the end result.

'05 will always feel bigger for Liverpool fans and I don't blame them, personal emotion will always heighten an experience and what a feeling that obviously was but the fact we did it in such a short period of time, when not playing well, and won it in normal time instead of extra time or penalties just means I'd lean towards '99 ahead of '05.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			What else do you honestly expect? We've just overran Europe's best footballing side with a "bang average" side and qualified for another European Cup final after the "tie was over".  It's hardly going to get glossed over.

It's people's opinion, not fact. Given the circumstances i'd say it was though Istanbul '05 delivered the trophy, like your mob did in '99. If we deliver the trophy then its surely up their, no?

We havent won it yet but at least we've got a chance to win it.
		
Click to expand...

You talk about your side being bang average but your one point behind City which LP calls the best premier league team ever.

When was the tie over?it was never over until Barca scores imo.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			You talk about your side being bang average but your one point behind City which LP calls the best premier league team ever.

When was the tie over?it was never over until Barca scores imo.
		
Click to expand...

No, i believe we're a fantastic side that dont get the respect they deserve. Those comments are quotes off here that were posted since last tuesdays defeat in the Nou Camp.

 edit .... it wasnt you but that was the general thought


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			No, i believe we're a fantastic side that dont get the respect they deserve. Those comments are quotes off here that were posted since last tuesdays defeat in the Nou Camp.

edit .... it wasnt you but that was the general thought
		
Click to expand...

Problem on here Stu is that a lot of fans (from all Clubs) are very dismissive and disrespectful to other teams, hence you get very few honest (neutral) comments back.
On the whole though there has possibly been only one negative post about Lpoolâ€™s victory last night.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			For me it's far behind both the '99 and '05 finals. It's "only" a semi-final, played at home, and with an entire game to turn around a three goal difference.

You can toss a coin between the two finals mentioned above as the best comeback but I'd go for... surprise, surprise... '99.

Here's why...

We'd been behind for the whole game basically, playing without arguably the best midfield pairing in the world at that time and certainly a key part of our success and we're not playing well. We've thrown on two "super subs" in the second half but it's just not working. It's into injury time. We get a late corner. Schmeichel is up for it, and there it is. Sheringham is there to turn it in from said corner. Relief. Utter relief. Extra time. A chance to turn this around. But no, we press again, another corner... surely not... "And Solskjaer has won it."

I'd never felt anything like it and never have since in football. 2008 came close because it was against a now fierce, more local rival but to turn it around in just three minutes in 1999 to win our first in the "Champions League" era after being under the cosh for nearly the whole game is the best comeback I've ever seen, for the occasion  - the third trophy of the Treble and capping off the most amazing couple of weeks our club's history and the end result.

'05 will always feel bigger for Liverpool fans and I don't blame them, personal emotion will always heighten an experience and what a feeling that obviously was but the fact we did it in such a short period of time, when not playing well, and won it in normal time instead of extra time or penalties just means I'd lean towards '99 ahead of '05.
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t recall 99 as clearly. I remember being in a pub at the time. As a neutral Iâ€™d pick Liverpoolâ€™s for quite a few reasons. Having seen both games again since.

Being 1 behind is nowhere near as daunting as 3, the fact they sustained their onslaught having been so down and out, also for me there was more about their game that second half, as well as the goals. A couple of knock downs at corners just isnâ€™t as impressive as Liverpool for me. 

Yours struck me as more luck than anything else, donâ€™t get me wrong. And one of sheer relief. Most victories have a slice of fortune. But you were outplayed that entire game from what Ive scene since, Liverpool got battered first half but managed to regroup and then played well. How knackered physically and psychologically must they have been in that last 15 mins.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Why does it need to be compared and ranked? It stands alone as a superb comeback and match, just the same as all the other games listed and for various reasons.
Each to their own. No rights, no wrongs. ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Stuart_C (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Problem on here Stu is that a lot of fans (from all Clubs) are very dismissive and disrespectful to other teams, hence you get very few honest (neutral) comments back.
*On the whole though there has possibly been only one negative post about Lpoolâ€™s victory last night*.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not disputing that, though you'd have to be seriously bitter and twisted to not acknowledge that peformance last night.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2019)

richart said:



			The one Utd won or Liverpool ? Comeback in a final is definitely up there. 

I listened to the game last night on the radio, and the atmosphere was amazing. Commentators had to shout to be heard. Never heard Alan Shearer get so excited.

Click to expand...

I wonder if he raised his arm, in triumph mode, every time the ball hit the back of the net...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm not disputing that, though you'd have to be *seriously bitter and twisted* to not acknowledge that peformance last night.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure there maybe 1 or 2 who think I am.


----------



## richart (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why does it need to be compared and ranked? It stands alone as a superb comeback and match, just the same as all the other games listed and for various reasons.
Each to their own. No rights, no wrongs. ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

 because it makes for a good discussion on a football thread that everyone can join in ? Also shows up the Liverpool haters !!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

richart said:



			because it makes for a good discussion on a football thread that everyone can join in ? Also shows up the Liverpool haters !!

Click to expand...

Discuss, give reasons, each will have their own reasons, absolutely agree, just try not to tell someone theyâ€™re wrong, reading why you as a Reading fan have your own favourite comeback  match will make a far more interesting read than you telling Stu or Tony that Man Utdâ€™s comeback is better than LPools or vice versa.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Problem on here Stu is that a lot of fans (from all Clubs) are very dismissive and disrespectful to other teams, hence you get very few honest (neutral) comments back.
On the whole though there has possibly been only one negative post about Lpoolâ€™s victory last night.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't say all clubs Stu, think am the only City fan on here and can appreciate the Liverpool team because they are very Similiar to City. Might think differant if we lose on Sunday ðŸ˜
But I know what your saying. ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why does it need to be compared and ranked? It stands alone as a superb comeback and match, just the same as all the other games listed and for various reasons.
Each to their own. No rights, no wrongs. ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Me I quite like the comparisons, even if it only takes me down memory lane. That said it should be a healthy discussion based upon the " unbelievable" not a bitter moan coz it's not my team. Fortunately as a neutral ave seen a few  belters ( City v Gillingham ðŸ˜‚) but not to the magnitude of games mentioned. If VAR had gone Citys way v Spurs, then maybe. But to of had two stonking games in the champs league. Well am not moaning


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just seen this on Twitter,

After Barcaâ€™s first leg win, Arturo Vidal was asked about a potential Liverpool comeback. His response:
â€œI will donate my left testicle if Liverpool qualify & the right one to Real Madrid fans that supported themâ€

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He was talking b******s


----------



## Hobbit (May 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48191339

Just reading this piece on the BBC website. In essence the Spanish football writer is saying that there's gonna be a massive inquest into what happened with Barcelona last night. Everybody is being ripped to bits, players, manager, club president. Basically saying just not good enough.
Er now don't get me wrong this is the same Barca team that beat Liverpool  3-0 and according to the piece, should of been 4-0 with the last kick of the game. Now am not a Liverpool fan but I would be bogged off reading it if I was. It could be misconstrued that Liverpool beat a poor Barca team. For me it could read that it takes some shine off what was an excellent performance. Poor BBC journalism me finks.
		
Click to expand...

Not poor journalism Tashy. They're reporting the truth. There's high pitched screaming going on over here today over what is perceived as a very poor Barca performance. They're not taking anything away from Liverpool's performance, more saying that Liverpool shouldn't have been given a sniff by a team they hold up as golden.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Me I quite like the comparisons, even if it only takes me down memory lane. That said it should be a healthy discussion based upon the " unbelievable" not a bitter moan coz it's not my team. Fortunately as a neutral ave seen a few  belters ( City v Gillingham ðŸ˜‚) but not to the magnitude of games mentioned. If VAR had gone Citys way v Spurs, then maybe. But to of had two stonking games in the champs league. Well am not moaning
		
Click to expand...

I agree Tash, maybe I didnâ€™t explain myself properly, I love a good discussion but who am I to tell a Lpool fan their comeback last night wasnâ€™t as good as Utd in 99 or a Man Utd fan that last night and Istanbul was better.
I can tell them why I feel the way I do, but I canâ€™t tell them theyâ€™re wrong.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

richart said:



			because it makes for a good discussion on a football thread that everyone can join in ? Also shows up the Liverpool haters !!

Click to expand...

I hate Liverpool always have always will.
Got to give credit though where itâ€™s due


----------



## richart (May 8, 2019)

Best comeback I have seen was when Reading were 3-0 down home to Plymouth. It was in the days when we were in the third tier, but were top of the table. Plymouth were second, and were all over us, and plenty of fans had left early. We scored four goals in the last 25 minutes inspired by Kevin Bremner and Trevor Senior. 

 Still trying not to think about Boltonâ€™s recovery from 2-0 down in play off final, to beat us 4-3. We missed a penalty at 2-0. Never felt so down after a game as thought it was our last chance to ever get in the top division. Probably why the stroll to win the Championship in 2005/6 was so sweet, with a record 106 points.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I agree Tash, maybe I didnâ€™t explain myself properly, I love a good discussion but who am I to tell a Lpool fan their comeback last night wasnâ€™t as good as Utd in 99 or a Man Utd fan that last night and Istanbul was better.
I can tell them why I feel the way I do, but I canâ€™t tell them theyâ€™re wrong.
		
Click to expand...

The difference  being we are neutral. Problem is. As a utd fan v munich you are caught up in the emotion. Same as last night being a Liverpool fan. 
For me they were as good as one another. What i will say as well, last nights winner cane from apiece of individual skill. That edges it for me. ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

It was only 0-1 behind at half time, but Everton beating Bayern 3-1 in the old ECWC semi-final at Goodison is still one of the greatest nights of my life.

Utdâ€™s comeback in 99 was enjoyable as I was in Kosovo and watched it in a Gym on a big screen with a few hundred NATO Troops including 50+ Germans who were giving all the English stick all night, the ending was unreal and had all the Brits going mad while the Germans left very quickly.

Istanbul, I was at a Regimental Dinner and the CO, a Norwich fan, was getting score updates from the Mess Steward, when it went to extra time he banged the gavel and paused the Dinner so those who wanted to could move to the TV Room to watch the penalty shoot out, match finished and we went back to the formality of the Dinner. Weird one that.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

The best I've seen live, I say best..... 

Saints are 3 up against the mighty tranmere. We were Premier league. They were league 1 I believe.

At half time I'm planning how to get 1/4 final tickets. At full time I'm cursing Paul Rideout! Losing 4-3.nit a highlight!


----------



## HampshireHog (May 8, 2019)

In Barcelona this week, I have to say they all took it pretty well in the bar last night.  Having seen Arsenal mauled in Camp Nue a few years ago hats off to Liverpool.  More interested in Thursdayâ€™s match TBH.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I agree Tash, maybe I didnâ€™t explain myself properly, I love a good discussion but who am I to tell a Lpool fan their comeback last night wasnâ€™t as good as Utd in 99 or a Man Utd fan that last night and Istanbul was better.
I can tell them why I feel the way I do, *but I canâ€™t tell them theyâ€™re wrong*.
		
Click to expand...

Now you're just being ridiculous


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2019)

There have been lots of unbelievable comebacks - we have been involved in a few - 05 and then 06 

99 for UTD was a strange one - they were one of the best in Europe at the time , won the league and the cup already missing a few players but Bayern were all over them until the last 5 mins or so and it was a great comeback 

But that 05 final - the Liverpool team had already created miracles getting there and then facing one the best team Europe has seen with a team that was so inferior, no real striker , players like Traore and Dudek etc it wasnâ€™t a great team and then to get taken apart in that first half and be 3 down was awful - and then what a turnaround, 3 goals , and then to battle through extra time with guys hardly able to walk and win it on penalties- it was just a match that defied odds 

Yep Liverpool are my team but itâ€™s still the greatest comeback for me and itâ€™s hard to top it


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

Not sure I'll bother trying to stream the game tonight, but I hope Ajax get an early goal and kill it off.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2019)

So Liverpool have been given their ticket allocations

Itâ€™s a 68,000 seat stadium


Liverpool tickets. - 16,000 ðŸ˜²

Edit - itâ€™s 68,000


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Liverpool have been given their ticket allocations

Itâ€™s a 81,000 seat stadium


Liverpool tickets. - 16,000 ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

You going Phil


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Liverpool have been given their ticket allocations

Itâ€™s a 81,000 seat stadium


Liverpool tickets. - 16,000 ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...


I wonder what the spuds allocation will be...


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I wonder what the spuds allocation will be...
		
Click to expand...

must not tempt fate by answering!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Liverpool have been given their ticket allocations

Itâ€™s a 81,000 seat stadium 


Liverpool tickets. - 16,000 ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...


the reality of modern football, 40% to the 2 sides fans, 60% to the commercial family etc etc not much different to the FA Cup final 

My BIL is a Watford fan, his sons final ticket is basically costing as much as his season ticket did!!!!!


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Liverpool have been given their ticket allocations

Itâ€™s a 81,000 seat stadium 


Liverpool tickets. - 16,000 ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

And there will be 400,000 that claim to be there if they win


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2019)

All this talk of great comebacks.........of course you could always try not letting in so many goals in the first place ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”.










Just saying ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			the reality of modern football, 40% to the 2 sides fans, 60% to the commercial family etc etc not much different to the FA Cup final

My BIL is a Watford fan, his sons final ticket is basically costing as much as his season ticket did!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no doubt - last year Liverpool got 16,000 for a stadium that holds 60,000 - the extra 8,000 ( got the capacity wrong ) should go to the fans 

Feel sorry for guys that support and go all over Europe and at home but then canâ€™t watch the final


----------



## Jensen (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So Liverpool have been given their ticket allocations

Itâ€™s a 81,000 seat stadium


Liverpool tickets. - 16,000 ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Disgraceful, the real die hard fans are cast aside again.
The other 50,000 will go to corporate and sponsors to dish out.


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh no doubt - last year Liverpool got 16,000 for a stadium that holds 60,000 - they go to a stadium that is 20,000 more fans and the teams donâ€™t get any of those extra tickets.

Feel sorry for guys that support and go all over Europe and at home but then canâ€™t watch the final
		
Click to expand...

Am fortunate to have been to a few finals (some didnt feel fortunate at the time!) getting tickets was always a nightmare and there was always the hard luck stories of those who been to plenty of games who couldnt get them and those who had barely been to a game had managed top get some


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Come on Spurs.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 8, 2019)

Quality marking from Trippier there


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

Perfect start, go on Ajax


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Perfect start, go on Ajax
		
Click to expand...

You think Ajax will be easier?


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			You think Ajax will be easier?
		
Click to expand...

No, far from it.... Just hate spurs.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			No, far from it.... Just hate spurs.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a real shame someone can 'hate' another football team. Quite sad really for a grown adult. 

Especially a team like Spurs - they go about things the right way. As a neutral they're probably my favourite of the current top 6.


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I think it's a real shame someone can 'hate' another football team. Quite sad really for a grown adult.

Especially a team like Spurs - they go about things the right way. As a neutral they're probably my favourite of the current top 6.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Decent start to the game, certainly looks like there could be more goals in  it, just not sure to which team.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

16,600 tickets go to liverpool fans  thats shocking, uefa should be ashamed


----------



## davemc1 (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh no doubt - last year Liverpool got 16,000 for a stadium that holds 60,000 - the extra 8,000 ( got the capacity wrong ) should go to the fans

Feel sorry for guys that support and go all over Europe and at home but then canâ€™t watch the final
		
Click to expand...

16k is paltry I think we can all agree on that.

However, you only need to have been to 7 games this season to be guaranteed a ticket. So the guys that as you say, go all over Europe and at home will get a ticket no problem.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			16,600 tickets go to liverpool fans  thats shocking, uefa should be ashamed
		
Click to expand...

Going to be worse for their opposition,
LPool have 26,000 Season ticket holders, both Spurs and Ajax have 42,000.


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			16,600 tickets go to liverpool fans  thats shocking, uefa should be ashamed
		
Click to expand...

It's the same kind of proportions for all the euro finals? 

I wonder what it would take to have it made "fairer" or is this the way it will always be.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Decent start to the game, certainly looks like there could be more goals in  it, just not sure to which team.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to be wrong, but I canâ€™t see Spurs getting back in to it now.

Should be a great final for the neutral.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I think it's a real shame someone can 'hate' another football team. Quite sad really for a grown adult.

Especially a team like Spurs - *they go about things the right way*. As a neutral they're probably my favourite of the current top 6.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure the family that owned Archway Sheet Metal Works, on Paxton Road disagree.


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			16k is paltry I think we can all agree on that.

However, you only need to have been to 7 games this season to be guaranteed a ticket. So the guys that as you say, go all over Europe and at home will get a ticket no problem.
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Liverpool must have more than 16,000 fans that have been to 7 games?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 8, 2019)

Liverpool vs Ajax it is then

Could be 5-4 either way


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

Liverpool must have more than 16,000 fans that have been to 7 games?[/QUOTE]
7 away games in europe? Not likely?


----------



## davemc1 (May 8, 2019)

Liverpool must have more than 16,000 fans that have been to 7 games?[/QUOTE]

European games this is. Equates to all the home games an 1 away


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Liverpool must have more than 16,000 fans that have been to 7 games?
		
Click to expand...

European games this is. Equates to all the home games an 1 away[/QUOTE]

ok that makes more sense, similar to what we needed all those years ago


----------



## TheDiablo (May 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Im sure the family that owned Archway Sheet Metal Works, on Paxton Road disagree.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it, they're now millionaires with a season ticket for life.


----------



## Jensen (May 8, 2019)

Well, I think there goes the all England final then ðŸ™„
Ajax certainly knock the ball around well.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I doubt it, they're now millionaires with a season ticket for life.
		
Click to expand...

After turning spurs down for years the family finally agreed a settlement after their business was burned down following a campaign of bomb threats and violence. Is that the â€œright wayâ€ you was referring too?


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			After turning spurs down for years the family finally agreed a settlement after their business was burned down following a campaign of bomb threats and violence. Is that the â€œright wayâ€ you was referring too?
		
Click to expand...

Is that for real? Any links?


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Is that for real? Any links?
		
Click to expand...

Open secret Spurs burned them out....

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....of-spurs-planned-new-stadium-9881105.html?amp


----------



## pauljames87 (May 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			After turning spurs down for years the family finally agreed a settlement after their business was burned down following a campaign of bomb threats and violence. Is that the â€œright wayâ€ you was referring too?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but thatâ€™s urban myth


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			Is that for real? Any links?
		
Click to expand...

The owners of the steel works werenâ€™t selling it appears regardless of the offer from Spurs , the owners said they received death threats from Spurs Fans etc - and then the place was burnt down due to a fire and 4/5 months later they sold the land. 

Never any proof of anything from Spurs fans and the owners where apparently just looking to get a big amount of money


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry but thatâ€™s urban myth
		
Click to expand...

Read the link Paul.


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Open secret Spurs burned them out....

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.standard.co.uk/news/london/major-fire-at-last-remaining-business-on-site-of-spurs-planned-new-stadium-9881105.html?amp

Click to expand...

You've got to hope that isn't true.... Thanks for the link ðŸ‘


----------



## Dan2501 (May 8, 2019)

These CL Semi Finals have been mental. This season has been so entertaining!


----------



## adam6177 (May 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			These CL Semi Finals have been mental. This season has been so entertaining!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen the text..... Absolutely crazy. Got to love football.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			You've got to hope that isn't true.... Thanks for the link ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Then after the fire spurs announce they have reached a private agreement with the family...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-Sheet-Metal-Works-clear-way-new-stadium.html


----------



## TheDiablo (May 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			After turning spurs down for years the family finally agreed a settlement after their business was burned down following a campaign of bomb threats and violence. Is that the â€œright wayâ€ you was referring too?
		
Click to expand...

Would genuinely love to know how the club was respjnsbile for burning down the business and the bomb threats. Because if there's evidence surely you've shared that with the authorities? A football club threatening to bomb a small business and kill its directors - surely the police would be interested in that. 

The director knew he had a chance to fill his pension pot and quite rightly played hardball. He did very well out of it, trust me. 

Best not to try sound smart and get into things you know very little about eh?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

And in the mean time, this game is on a knife edge!


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2019)

Ello ello what's happening here again


----------



## IainP (May 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			These CL Semi Finals have been mental. This season has been so entertaining!
		
Click to expand...

From BBC live text site

"Ajax 2-2 Tottenham (Agg: 3-2)

I'm starting to think that the Champions League might be scripted, like wrestling"

ðŸ˜€


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Would genuinely love to know how the club was respjnsbile for burning down the business and the bomb threats. Because if there's evidence surely you've shared that with the authorities? A football club threatening to bomb a small business and kill its directors - surely the police would be interested in that.

The director knew he had a chance to fill his pension pot and quite rightly played hardball. He did very well out of it, trust me.

*Best not to try sound smart and get into things you know very little about eh?*

Click to expand...

Oooh... Have I hit a nerve? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jensen (May 8, 2019)

Daniel Levy, such a shrewd businessman ðŸ˜›ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

am sure i mentioned earlier today that this season hasn't done and there may be a few more twists and turns.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 8, 2019)

Oh. My. God. What a couple of days of CL ties. Unreal.


----------



## Jensen (May 8, 2019)

Yidio Yidio


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Ha Ha Ha Ha, Anyone want to revisit the greatest ever comeback.


----------



## Kellfire (May 8, 2019)

Boring sport, football.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Liverpool vs Ajax it is then

Could be 5-4 either way
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Homer.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			am sure i mentioned earlier today that this season hasn't done and there may be a few more twists and turns. 

Click to expand...

cough


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2019)

What a second half from Spurs - amazing from Moura - all English CL Final


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 8, 2019)

Now there's a real discussion to be had on the greatest ever comeback in Champions League history.


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2019)

Holy crap


----------



## Cherry13 (May 8, 2019)

How long did the â€˜greatest comeback lastâ€™? What an amazing two nights of football, and what a time to be on holiday following it via live text.


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2019)

i said something about lightening earlier, oops lol

congrats spuds, one helluva comeback, 2nd night running

well we get an English winner


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha Ha Ha, Anyone want to revisit the greatest ever comeback.
		
Click to expand...

please god not another 20 pages of that

oh ah as i said last night, congrats to spurs. thats one all england final. as a neutral chuffed for them both.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			please god not another 20 pages of that

Click to expand...

Only if you promise to explain your posts properly.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a second half from Spurs - amazing from Moura - *all English CL Final*

Click to expand...

Now just need Chelsea and Arsenal to do the business tomorrow night to really annoy UEFA. I wonder what the odds are of a shocking refereeing decision being given that knocks out one or both of them tomorrow with no VAR in the Europa League?


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Only if you promise to explain your posts properly. 

Click to expand...

pmsl, 20 pages it is then


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Brilliant, donâ€™t care who wins the Final, really looking forward to it as a neutral.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Brilliant, donâ€™t care who wins the Final,* really looking forward to it as a neutral.* 

Click to expand...

I thought you were and Everton fan. How can you possibly claim to be "neutral"?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I thought you were and Everton fan. How can you possibly claim to be "neutral"? 

Click to expand...

Donâ€™t start that please......


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2019)

I wonder if Spurs will get more final tickets because they have a bigger and better stadium


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Brilliant, donâ€™t care who wins the Final, really looking forward to it as a neutral. 

Click to expand...

Cobblers, go Spurs ðŸ˜„


----------



## Bazzatron (May 8, 2019)

Newport County vs Mansfield has a lot to live up to tomorrow.


----------



## davemc1 (May 8, 2019)

The threads been missing something for the last couple of days. Canâ€™t quite put my finger on it?








Oh yeah, the total absence of the Chelsea lot ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I thought you were and Everton fan. How can you possibly claim to be "neutral"? 

Click to expand...

half scouse and half cockney


----------



## Tashyboy (May 8, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Newport County vs Mansfield has a lot to live up to tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

amen to that brother, Yellllllooooooowwwwwwwwwws


----------



## GG26 (May 8, 2019)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Jensen (May 8, 2019)

As I said at half time, there goes the all England final ðŸ˜€
Predictions like Homer.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha Ha Ha, Anyone want to revisit the greatest ever comeback.
		
Click to expand...

Just been mentioned by Dan Walker on Twitter that Spurs only had 1 point after their first three group stage matches. Not a bad comeback from there to reach a Champions League final.


----------



## Jensen (May 8, 2019)

Well, Fish and Fade and Die what have you got to say about that then.....you seem to be quiet ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Well, Fish and Fade and Die what have you got to say about that then.....you seem to be quiet ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Not at all mate, credit where credit is due. Amazing comeback. And now I have a lot of thinking to do about who I want to lose the final! ðŸ¤®


----------



## Paperboy (May 8, 2019)

Probably as that's who,half the trolls support!
Bit gutted I left the bar now.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 8, 2019)

Awesome from Spurs .
I just hope the final lives up to this.


----------



## Jensen (May 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Not at all mate, credit where credit is due. Amazing comeback. And now I have a lot of thinking to do about who I want to lose the final! ðŸ¤®
		
Click to expand...

All credit to you fella, take my hat off to you


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 8, 2019)

Controversial question/opinion alert........

Would Spurs be a better team if they sold Kane for Â£150 million this summer and re-invested that plus other money on strengthening the squad?


----------



## Fade and Die (May 8, 2019)

Jensen said:



			All credit to you fella, take my hat off to you
		
Click to expand...


Well if you do donâ€™t leave it unattended if there are scousers about. ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Controversial question/opinion alert........

Would Spurs be a better team if they sold Kane for Â£150 million this summer and re-invested that plus other money on strengthening the squad?
		
Click to expand...

If you could guarantee that those players were a success then maybe, but i wouldn't wanna lose him. They had an end of season wobble with and without him. But imo he's still their best player.


----------



## Jensen (May 8, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Controversial question/opinion alert........

Would Spurs be a better team if they sold Kane for Â£150 million this summer and re-invested that plus other money on strengthening the squad?
		
Click to expand...

Or paying off our new stadium ðŸ˜€ðŸ˜€


----------



## pauljames87 (May 8, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Read the link Paul.
		
Click to expand...

I did, itâ€™s â€œsuspiciousâ€ there is no proof that spurs had any wrong doing.. 

Bit dodgy people claim but there is such a thing as just weird coincidences


----------



## Lyle77 (May 8, 2019)

Another extraordinary match and comeback setting up an all English Champions League Final.  There is a very real possibility of an all English Europa League final as well if Arsenal and Chelsea can progress through their respective ties tommorow night.  This shows the current strength of the English Premier League.


----------



## sawtooth (May 8, 2019)

Unbelievable game, you have to hand it to Spurs (and Liverpool last night)

1 point after 3 group stage games and    here they are now in the final, you couldnâ€™t make it up.

Wouldnâ€™t like to call it now, how could you after the results this week.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 8, 2019)

I bet the final is really boring now ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 8, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I bet the final is really boring now ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yes finals are nervous things and donâ€™t live up to the hype.
Going to be tough to top the semi,s.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 8, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes finals are nervous things and donâ€™t live up to the hype.
Going to be tough to top the semi,s.
		
Click to expand...

Whoever loses will be labeled spursy? Lol

Iâ€™m working on the final 19:00 start so will make sure itâ€™s on somewhere

Will be a great night for English football

Come on Chelsea and Arsenal now


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If you could guarantee that those players were a success then maybe, but i wouldn't wanna lose him. They had an end of season wobble with and without him. But imo he's still their best player.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that Kane is a great player and very important to Spurs, but if you consider that Liverpool got Salah, Mane and Firminio for Â£100 million combined, could it be argued that Spurs could become a better team if they cashed in on him and brought in other players? Yes it's an extreme example as those three have been superb for Liverpool, at a lower than expected cost for players that make that much difference, but if Spurs got in the right players at the right price could it be worth them getting rid of Kane to move them forwards as a team?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			I agree that Kane is a great player and very important to Spurs, but if you consider that Liverpool got Salah, Mane and Firminio for Â£100 million combined, could it be argued that Spurs could become a better team if they cashed in on him and brought in other players? Yes it's an extreme example as those three have been superb for Liverpool, at a lower than expected cost for players that make that much difference, but if Spurs got in the right players at the right price could it be worth them getting rid of Kane to move them forwards as a team?
		
Click to expand...

That's why i said i'd consider it if they were a guaranteed success. Rarely works that way. Who did they buy with the Bale money?

For me, i think the risk is too big. Of course, if they lose to liverpool he may force the issue.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2019)

Just


ColchesterFC said:



			I agree that Kane is a great player and very important to Spurs, but if you consider that Liverpool got Salah, Mane and Firminio for Â£100 million combined, could it be argued that Spurs could become a better team if they cashed in on him and brought in other players? Yes it's an extreme example as those three have been superb for Liverpool, at a lower than expected cost for players that make that much difference, but if Spurs got in the right players at the right price could it be worth them getting rid of Kane to move them forwards as a team?
		
Click to expand...

You have to remember Klopp bought those 3 over 2-3 years, he built what he wanted with caution.
Regardless of how much you sold Kane for, it would be a big risk to expect to buy 3 in a one window and definitely get results.
If they were looking to spend the money over a longer period it might work, but I doubt Spurs want to risk waiting 2-3 years for it to work.


----------



## User62651 (May 8, 2019)

That finish, we all went a bit nuts when that goal went it, just seemed the chance had gone. Terrific viewing tonight and last night, ECL is the best football you can see, by miles.
Poor Ajax. Be another 20 years till we see them again, team will be dismantled this summer.


----------



## GaryK (May 8, 2019)

As posted in the Upcoming Live Concerts thread.....

Muse on 1st June @ the Olympic Stadium.

However, I have several dilemmas as the following other events happen on the same day....
Captain's day comp at my new home club
Champions League final (if Spurs get past Ajax)
Anthony Joshua fight 

Supposed to be taking my kids (16 & 23) to see Muse - gave them the tickets for Christmas.

Dilemma now is if I go to the gig and Spurs win CL, then I'd be gutted to have not seen it as it happened. But if I stay home to watch the game, and Spurs lose, I'd be really pee'd off

Been a Spurs supporter for 40 years, have seen Muse live many times, what would you do?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

GaryK said:



			As posted in the Upcoming Live Concerts thread.....

Muse on 1st June @ the Olympic Stadium.

However, I have several dilemmas as the following other events happen on the same day....
Captain's day comp at my new home club
Champions League final (if Spurs get past Ajax)
Anthony Joshua fight

Supposed to be taking my kids (16 & 23) to see Muse - gave them the tickets for Christmas.

Dilemma now is if I go to the gig and Spurs win CL, then I'd be gutted to have not seen it as it happened. But if I stay home to watch the game, and Spurs lose, I'd be really pee'd off

Been a Spurs supporter for 40 years, have seen Muse live many times, what would you do?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve seen Muse many times. Have you ever seen Spurs play in a CL final?

No brainier for me.


----------



## Jensen (May 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			That's why i said i'd consider it if they were a guaranteed success. Rarely works that way. Who did they buy with the Bale money?

For me, i think the risk is too big. Of course, if they lose to liverpool he may force the issue.
		
Click to expand...

Eriksen and Lamella are those left. The others have since gone i.e. Chadli, Copoue and a few others


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Eriksen and Lamella are those left. The others have since gone i.e. Chadli, Copoue and a few others
		
Click to expand...

So one success. 
Who is still inferior to Bale.

As a Spurs fan. Would you stick or twist?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2019)

Fantastic semi finals both of them

Would like to see spurs win it personally (half the family are spurs) but either team deserves it

Come on arsenal and Chelski make it all English in both finals!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2019)

Fantastic night of football again. Loved Poch's reaction after the match both with the players and then back on the pitch with the coaching staff. All we need now is Arsenal and Chelsea to finish their jobs for a clean sweep in the finals for English sides


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2019)

GaryK said:



			As posted in the Upcoming Live Concerts thread.....

Muse on 1st June @ the Olympic Stadium.

However, I have several dilemmas as the following other events happen on the same day....
Captain's day comp at my new home club
Champions League final (if Spurs get past Ajax)
Anthony Joshua fight 

Supposed to be taking my kids (16 & 23) to see Muse - gave them the tickets for Christmas.

Dilemma now is if I go to the gig and Spurs win CL, then I'd be gutted to have not seen it as it happened. But if I stay home to watch the game, and Spurs lose, I'd be really pee'd off

Been a Spurs supporter for 40 years, have seen Muse live many times, what would you do?
		
Click to expand...

How would your kids feel if you didn't join them at the concert? That is the only question that needs answering. If they don't mind then watch the game. If they stall for a few seconds and look disappointed then Muse it is.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 9, 2019)

Well that was a night of drama incredible for Spurs to reach the final especially after it such a poor start in the group stages as well. 

We didnâ€™t play well in the first half again and looked out of it at half time, Ajax had that spell of around 15 min. of sitting back after we scored and that was their undoing I think as we got confidence and for the first time they looked unsettled. 

Strange how Trippier has gone from one of the better players to bang average he had another poor game, the substitution at half time made a huge difference. 

Will be watching final at a party at bilâ€™s whoâ€™s a scouser so should be interesting.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Well that was a night of drama incredible for Spurs to reach the final especially after it such a poor start in the group stages as well.

We didnâ€™t play well in the first half again and looked out of it at half time, Ajax had that spell of around 15 min. of sitting back after we scored and that was their undoing I think as we got confidence and for the first time they looked unsettled.

Strange how Trippier has gone from one of the better players to bang average he had another poor game, the substitution at half time made a huge difference.

Will be watching final at a party at bilâ€™s whoâ€™s a scouser so should be interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Ribby, is he a red or blue scouser ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2019)

A lot of people have said that the Prem is not the â€œstrongestâ€ league in europe but the most exciting etc 

Well if all goes well tonight we should have 

Four of the top 6 in the European Finals 

Add in City prob winning the League and Cup Finals With an outstanding team 

Thatâ€™s a strong showing from the Prem top 5 clubs.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Ribby, is he a red or blue scouser ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Oh heâ€™s a Red that still lives in the past donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve ever had a conversation with him about Liverpool that Shanklys not mentioned ðŸ‘


----------



## Rlburnside (May 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A lot of people have said that the Prem is not the â€œstrongestâ€ league in europe but the most exciting etc 

Well if all goes well tonight we should have 

Four of the top 6 in the European Finals 

Add in City prob winning the League and Cup Finals With an outstanding team 

Thatâ€™s a strong showing from the Prem top 5 clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the first leg of the Arsenal tie it was the first time this season that Iâ€™ve watched a whole game of Arsenal, not a team I have any inclination of watching. 

Anyway other than the two main strikers I was shocked how bad they were, midfield was especially poor and Iâ€™ve never seen a player put so little effort in as Gundelin if thatâ€™s how you spell it, donâ€™t think I saw him sprint the whole game very lazy. 

I wouldnâ€™t surprise me if Arsenal donâ€™t get to the final. 

But another all England final would be good.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 9, 2019)

Through gritted teeth... Well done to the spuds ðŸ‘

Great scenes from the pundits box of Glenn Hoddle ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
Genuinely couldn't be more pleased for him...

Never mind hanging onto Kane the struggle will be keeping Poch on board...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Through gritted teeth... Well done to the spuds ðŸ‘

Great scenes from the pundits box of Glenn Hoddle ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
Genuinely couldn't be more pleased for him...

Never mind hanging onto Kane the struggle will be keeping Poch on board...
		
Click to expand...

Good post, no harm in a bit of genuine sportsmanship.


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2019)

Well, that was the best comeback I've ever seen! 

Unreal. I planned it quite well in the end as I couldn't watch the first half as I was at footy training, saw the score and debated whether to even watch the 2nd, in the end decided to as three of the other lads were. Glad I did! I felt Ajax showed a real lack of intelligence or experience because they simply refused to hold onto the ball, or run it into the corner or anything. One of them even lashed a shot miles wide quite near the end. The keeper booked for time-wasting as well, the time gets added on and we end up scoring, that was a nice bit of justice. 

The best thing for us now is there's a 3 week break before the final, given that our team look dead on their feet, that can only work in our favour. Could go either way, we should have beaten them last time but we gave it away, so you never know. 

Now, just need to decide where to get my Lucas Moura tattoo, any suggestions?


----------



## Dan2501 (May 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Now, just need to decide where to get my Lucas Moura tattoo, any suggestions? 

Click to expand...

I think a full back-piece of his face should suffice.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			I watched the first leg of the Arsenal tie it was the first time this season that Iâ€™ve watched a whole game of Arsenal, not a team I have any inclination of watching. 

Anyway other than the two main strikers I was shocked how bad they were, midfield was especially poor and Iâ€™ve never seen a player put so little effort in as Gundelin if thatâ€™s how you spell it, donâ€™t think I saw him sprint the whole game very lazy. 

I wouldnâ€™t surprise me if Arsenal donâ€™t get to the final. 

But another all England final would be good.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah you got us summed up pretty well, though Im assuming you didnt watch Arsenal v Spurs earlier in the year


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A lot of people have said that the Prem is not the â€œstrongestâ€ league in europe but the most exciting etc

Well if all goes well tonight we should have

Four of the top 6 in the European Finals

Add in City prob winning the League and Cup Finals With an outstanding team

Thatâ€™s a strong showing from the Prem top 5 clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we know United are crap right now ......................... why don't you just say it?
We all know the point of your post.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Now, just need to decide where to get my Lucas Moura tattoo, any suggestions? 

Click to expand...

I think you know exactly what we are all thinking. There is only one place .

Now that you are guaranteed top 4 and you have this final to play for I would rest your entire first 11 for Sunday, play the kids . On a semi serious note, I would rest most. Let the others come out at the end and wave to the crowd. Send them on holiday for 4-5 days to rest and then get back to light training. You are right, they look shot and need to get their energy back.


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Well, that was the best comeback I've ever seen! 

Now, just *need to decide where to get my Lucas Moura tattoo, any suggestions?* 

Click to expand...

Try here, they're in Watford;
https://www.undergroundtattoos.co.uk/


----------



## Orikoru (May 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you know exactly what we are all thinking. There is only one place .

*Now that you are guaranteed top 4 *and you have this final to play for I would rest your entire first 11 for Sunday, play the kids . On a semi serious note, I would rest most. Let the others come out at the end and wave to the crowd. Send them on holiday for 4-5 days to rest and then get back to light training. You are right, they look shot and need to get their energy back.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't say that at all! I think it's important to end the season on a high anyway, and with the three week break we can have no qualms about playing the first team. We don't have many back-ups fit anyway.

Actually hope we don't start Kane in the final, even if he gets fit for it. Rather than rushing him back and having to go back to how we play with him in the side, I think he'd be far more useful coming off the bench if we're losing and need a goal in the second half. Let Son & Lucas start the game, and throw on Kane if needed.


----------



## User62651 (May 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A lot of people have said that the Prem is not the â€œstrongestâ€ league in europe but the most exciting etc

Well if all goes well tonight we should have

Four of the top 6 in the European Finals

Add in City prob winning the League and Cup Finals With an outstanding team

Thatâ€™s a strong showing from the Prem top 5 clubs.
		
Click to expand...


To be fair it just been 2 massive La Liga sides questioning that claim of EPL being the strongest league and maybe it's a fair debate having won the ECL the last 5 years running and before that both a lot through the noughties. Historic strong leagues like SeriaA and Bundesliga are not at as high a level as they once were.

Spanish league has 3 or 4 very good sides at any one time, EPL has normally 5 or 6 very good sides. I think the middle order is currently stronger in EPL too than La Liga.

Madrid are all over the shop this season and their old team needs rebuilt, Barca are going to have to face the fact Messi can't go on at the same level much longer so also need a bit of rebuild.

Trouble is it remains that the very very best players seem to always want to go to RM or Barca - see Bale/Modric/Coutinho/Ronaldo/Suarez etc rather than stay in EPL. If Mbappe and Neymar move on from PSG I bet they won't come to an English club, not until they're early/mid 30s anyway.
Not sure if that'll ever change, those 2 clubs seem to have more clout and drawing power than any EPL sides, pinnacle of club football for most. Man City seem the only EPL side that can really keep it's top stars, possibly helped by Guardiola.

Maybe the Spanish climate appeals more than Manchester or Liverpool's? Think life is easier in La Liga too for the big names, slower pace of football, don't have to work as hard. This high press football that Klopp and others in EPL like is here to stay, attack and defend as a team with no room to carry lazy 'stars'. That system may be more workable in cooler climates like UK than Spain/Italy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*Wouldn't say that at all!* I think it's important to end the season on a high anyway, and with the three week break we can have no qualms about playing the first team. We don't have many back-ups fit anyway.

Actually hope we don't start Kane in the final, even if he gets fit for it. Rather than rushing him back and having to go back to how we play with him in the side, I think he'd be far more useful coming off the bench if we're losing and need a goal in the second half. Let Son & Lucas start the game, and throw on Kane if needed.
		
Click to expand...

Behave, it needs an 8 goal swing! Get them players rested, you want them all injury free.
Everton will of switched off with no chance of getting 7th.


----------



## GaryK (May 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How would your kids feel if you didn't join them at the concert? That is the only question that needs answering. If they don't mind then watch the game. If they stall for a few seconds and look disappointed then Muse it is.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that they'd be that bothered if I didn't go with them, especially as they are 16 and 23. In fact, maybe my daughter's boyfriend can have my ticket.

The dilemma is that I would absolutely love attending the gig - Muse never fail to put on a fantastic show.
On the other hand, if I decide to stay home and watch the game it'll either be one of the best nights ever (as a Spurs fan) or end up being very depressing, leaving me thinking that I should have gone to the gig.


----------



## GaryK (May 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Behave, it needs an 8 goal swing! Get them players rested, you want them all injury free.
Everton will of switched off with no chance of getting 7th. 

Click to expand...

My predicted lineup for the Everton game....

              Lloris  Gazzaniga  Vorm
Trippier  KWP  Aurier  Foyth  Toby  Jan  Rose  Davies


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Just a quick shout out to David Unsworth and the Everton U23â€™s doing the PL2 Double last night by beating Newcastle in the PL2 Cup Final.

Good to see the club continually producing decent youngsters.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

GaryK said:



			My predicted lineup for the Everton game....

              Lloris  Gazzaniga  Vorm
Trippier  KWP  Aurier  Foyth  Toby  Jan  Rose  Davies



Click to expand...

Was hoping to see Greaves and the likes getting a shout. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
Definitely no Foyth, Red card last week.


----------



## Jensen (May 9, 2019)

Lucas Moura demonstrated last night why players should be able to use BOTH feet. He's right footed but scored 2 superb goals with his left foot, in particular his second. If he couldn't have done that we would not be in the final.
It's a real bug bare of mine, all players should be able to use both feet.
Despite years of youth development it's disappointing how many players come through so one footed.


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Lucas Moura demonstrated last night why players should be able to use BOTH feet. He's right footed but scored 2 superb goals with his left foot, in particular his second. If he couldn't have done that we would not be in the final.
It's a real bug bare of mine, all players should be able to use both feet.
Despite years of youth development it's disappointing how many players come through so one footed.
		
Click to expand...

Sterling is one, no matter how good he is, that left foot of his may as well be made of feathers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Sterling is one, no matter how good he is, that left foot of his may as well be made of feathers.
		
Click to expand...

Left foot winner coming sunday hopefully.


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Left foot winner coming sunday hopefully. 

Click to expand...

*high five*


----------



## robinthehood (May 9, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Lucas Moura demonstrated last night why players should be able to use BOTH feet. He's right footed but scored 2 superb goals with his left foot, in particular his second. If he couldn't have done that we would not be in the final.
It's a real bug bare of mine, all players should be able to use both feet.
Despite years of youth development it's disappointing how many players come through so one footed.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah that Left footed messi bloke is gash


----------



## Jensen (May 9, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Yeah that Left footed messi bloke is gash
		
Click to expand...

As was Maradona ðŸ˜„


----------



## Tashyboy (May 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Sterling is one, no matter how good he is, that left foot of his may as well be made of feathers.
		
Click to expand...

Goals with right foot 44
Goals with left foot 19 ðŸ¤”ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Goals with right foot 44
Goals with left foot 19 ðŸ¤”ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Goals with shin 63


----------



## Tashyboy (May 9, 2019)

Had to


Beezerk said:



			Goals with shin 63 
Couldn't believe it when it never showed  owt for his shins ðŸ˜³ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rlburnside (May 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Yeah you got us summed up pretty well, though Im assuming you didnt watch Arsenal v Spurs earlier in the year 

Click to expand...

Yea I did watch assume it was the Micky mouse cup your talking about think we won 0-2 ðŸ˜‰  

The league game is gone from my memory ðŸ˜‚

Is Gundeline really that lazy or did he have a off day that game against Valencia?

Well suppose better wish you good luck for tonight ðŸ˜±.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Yea I did watch assume it was the Micky mouse cup your talking about think we won 0-2 ðŸ˜‰  

The league game is gone from my memory ðŸ˜‚

Is Gundeline really that lazy or did he have a off day that game against Valencia?

Well suppose better wish you good luck for tonight ðŸ˜±.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean Guendouzi? (with the sideshow bob hair going on)

Showed decent potential early in season but regressed as its gone on, jogs around a lot, commits more than his share of stupid fouls (definitely a must for our central midfield) and doesnt create anywhere near as much as some people seem to think he does. Was some chatter that PSG wanted to buy him for 50m and he came out highly rated in one mags young player valuations, barely made a decent contribution since


----------



## Rlburnside (May 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Do you mean Guendouzi? (with the sideshow bob hair going on)

Showed decent potential early in season but regressed as its gone on, jogs around a lot, commits more than his share of stupid fouls (definitely a must for our central midfield) and doesnt create anywhere near as much as some people seem to think he does. Was some chatter that PSG wanted to buy him for 50m and he came out highly rated in one mags young player valuations, barely made a decent contribution since 

Click to expand...

Yea thatâ€™s the bugger, 50m crazy Â£50 more likeðŸ‘

Might watch second half see if he proves me wrong.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Yea thatâ€™s the bugger, 50m crazy Â£50 more likeðŸ‘

Might watch second half see if he proves me wrong.
		
Click to expand...


make that 60m 

https://www.football.london/arsenal-fc/players/brilliant-future-matteo-guendouzi-arsenal-16234201


----------



## Rlburnside (May 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			make that 60m 

https://www.football.london/arsenal-fc/players/brilliant-future-matteo-guendouzi-arsenal-16234201

Click to expand...

I like the bit where they say he rarely breaks into a sprint ðŸ˜‰ but they did go on to say he covers more ground than most, Iâ€™m maybe mistaken and Iâ€™ve not seen much of him but he does seem to lack some determination and will to work hard, fans in Britain generally want to see their midfielders put in a shift.  

Probably get mom now ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (May 9, 2019)

It made a man of my limited intelligence chuckle.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			It made a man of my limited intelligence chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

100% behind spurs. This false rivalry has really come out of no where..


----------



## Tashyboy (May 9, 2019)

PJ. You wont get any arguments out of me. Ave had some hilarious photos and videos sent me but am not posting them in here for fear of typecasting  fans. But some of the videos are from fans of teams laughing at them selves. Some of the things sent by Spurs fans are quality.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 9, 2019)

Just been sent a reply from
A spurs fans. In game 4 spurs were 20 mins from going out. Kane scored two and there in the final. Thats a hell of a come back.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			PJ. You wont get any arguments out of me. Ave had some hilarious photos and videos sent me but am not posting them in here for fear of typecasting  fans. But some of the videos are from fans of teams laughing at them selves. Some of the things sent by Spurs fans are quality.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the picture of the Spurs fan leaving the Ajax stadium at half-time as heâ€™d given up hope.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you see the picture of the Spurs fan leaving the Ajax stadium at half-time as heâ€™d given up hope. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ saw the ones of the City fans going to the toilet when vinny ripped the net out. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HampshireHog (May 9, 2019)

Stuck on a runway in Barcelona, anyone know a legal way to get English radio commentary on line?


----------



## Fade and Die (May 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			100% behind spurs. This false rivalry has really come out of no where..
		
Click to expand...

You think West Ham Spurs is a false rivalry?ðŸ˜®


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Which match to watch?
Hopefully Chelsea can score a few and not concede.
Arsenal need to keep a clean sheet, but wonâ€™t want to defend for 90mins.

Either way letâ€™s hope they both progress.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 9, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			You think West Ham Spurs is a false rivalry?ðŸ˜®
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			You think West Ham Spurs is a false rivalry?ðŸ˜®
		
Click to expand...

100% itâ€™s bull crap. We have latched onto them because our real rival in millwall are nowhere near us

Their rivals are arsenal 

Our rivals are millwall 

Spurs are very much like us and what they have achieved should be admired and 100% supported by all fans 

They havenâ€™t bought success or spent huge wages


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			I like the bit where they say he rarely breaks into a sprint ðŸ˜‰ but they did go on to say he covers more ground than most, Iâ€™m maybe mistaken and Iâ€™ve not seen much of him but he does seem to lack some determination and will to work hard, fans in Britain generally want to see their midfielders put in a shift.  

Probably get mom now ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

youll see him where he should be tonight, on the bench 

Dicks picked the best side from whats available, lets hope we have a proper go and learn from the last 2 nights where sides tried to defend a lead! especially as we cant defend one gainst Brighton lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2019)

Not good in Valencia. That is going to make it a long night


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not good in Valencia. That is going to make it a long night
		
Click to expand...

Homie do us a favour and tip up 3-0 Valencia plse


----------



## Wolf (May 9, 2019)

This is going to be a long night and I will have no nails left at the end..

Homer please tell me you took a punt on Vakencia....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Homie do us a favour and tip up 3-0 Valencia plse 

Click to expand...

Don't need my help. Away goal sorts it. Some finish too


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't need my help. Away goal sorts it. Some finish too
		
Click to expand...

Not sure were safe yet based on how we defend and the last 2 nights! Relying on the front 2 to bail us out as per


----------



## Fade and Die (May 9, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			100% itâ€™s bull crap. We have latched onto them because our real rival in millwall are nowhere near us

Their rivals are arsenal

Our rivals are millwall

Spurs are very much like us and what they have achieved should be admired and 100% supported by all fans

They havenâ€™t bought success or spent huge wages
		
Click to expand...

Paul thatâ€™s a silly statement, just because you donâ€™t feel it itâ€™s ridiculous to think it doesnâ€™t exist or is contrived! As it happens I donâ€™t feel any strong rivalry with Millwall because I grew up there but I know the majority of West Ham fans feel differently. 
Spurs are our nearest prem rival, our grounds are only 5 miles apart, it is our biggest game of the season, there is always an edge to the atmosphere inside and outside the ground. There is often violence around the ground before and after the game, I know spurs v arse is bigger for spurs but have a read of a few pages from the biggest Tottenham forum on the net on their Match day thread when we played them this season and then tell me itâ€™s just another game for them....

https://www.thefightingcock.co.uk/f...-v-west-ham-12-30-k-o-27th-april.31268/page-2

Beware though you might be shocked...

Bull crap? Latched onto them? Itâ€™s been like this since at the 70s mate at least. 


P.s now I hate them even more because they have forced me to support the Red scouse!â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2019)

HampshireHog said:



			Stuck on a runway in Barcelona, anyone know a legal way to get English radio commentary on line?
		
Click to expand...

BBC radio or Tune In radio apps.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			BBC radio or Tune In radio apps.
		
Click to expand...

Do they not restrict that?  Something to do with PL rights etc. Happy to be wrong there.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Paul thatâ€™s a silly statement, just because you donâ€™t feel it itâ€™s ridiculous to think it doesnâ€™t exist or is contrived! As it happens I donâ€™t feel any strong rivalry with Millwall because I grew up there but I know the majority of West Ham fans feel differently. 
Spurs are our nearest prem rival, our grounds are only 5 miles apart, it is our biggest game of the season, there is always an edge to the atmosphere inside and outside the ground. There is often violence around the ground before and after the game, I know spurs v arse is bigger for spurs but have a read of a few pages from the biggest Tottenham forum on the net on their Match day thread when we played them this season and then tell me itâ€™s just another game for them....

https://www.thefightingcock.co.uk/f...-v-west-ham-12-30-k-o-27th-april.31268/page-2

Beware though you might be shocked...

Bull crap? Latched onto them? Itâ€™s been like this since at the 70s mate at least. 


P.s now I hate them even more because they have forced me to support the Red scouse!â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Lots of my spurs friends in their 40s-50s remember going to each otherâ€™s games at home when the other wasnâ€™t playing and were â€œtheir second fav teamâ€

So I wouldnâ€™t say there was much rivalry there 

Up the spurs come the first for sure


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

Aubam and Laca been utterly excellent again tonight. Even our defense and midfield will do well to screw it up from here!!!


----------



## Wolf (May 9, 2019)

Front 2 are on fire this is what we need to keep up in the coming matches provided we get through tonight..

Quite happily have Frankfurt score another as please...


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

seems theyre gonna try haha, Monreal about 6 yards OOP twice and appealing like a 12 year old for a lino to bail him out


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Do they not restrict that?  Something to do with PL rights etc. Happy to be wrong there.
		
Click to expand...

How do you mean restrict mate? I was listening to Arsenal in the kitchen earlier via the bbc app.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			How do you mean restrict mate? I was listening to Arsenal in the kitchen earlier via the bbc app.
		
Click to expand...


Regional restrictions on a lot of tv and radio stations due to countries selling rights differently


----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Regional restrictions on a lot of tv and radio stations due to countries selling rights differently
		
Click to expand...

No idea, Iâ€™d have thought Tune In radio would work.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 9, 2019)

Just seen on the BBC live text that Henrikh Mkhitaryan might have to miss the final if Arsenal get there because of "Armenia's shaky political relationship with Azerbaijan". How can it be right for UEFA to give showpiece finals to these countries which could result in one of the finalists not being able to pick the team that they want to?


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just seen on the BBC live text that Henrikh Mkhitaryan might have to miss the final if Arsenal get there because of "Armenia's shaky political relationship with Azerbaijan". How can it be right for UEFA to give showpiece finals to these countries which could result in one of the finalists not being able to pick the team that they want to?
		
Click to expand...


he didnt go when we played there earlier in the year. shocking choice of final venue thats for sure


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			No idea, Iâ€™d have thought Tune In radio would work.
		
Click to expand...

works off IP address as to whether it can or cant play a station based on geography


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

oh and Aubameyang, Aubameyang, Aubameyang Aubameyang


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			How do you mean restrict mate? I was listening to Arsenal in the kitchen earlier via the bbc app.
		
Click to expand...

What Fundy said. Effectively you can listen to R5 through the internet if you are in the UK. If you are in a different country it will be blocked as the PL will have sold those rights to someone else in that country. If they haven't sold them they may still be blocked as they would like someone to buy them. That is how I understand it works. Not 100% on that, Pathetic Shark may be able to confirm,  it is his field.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

Stunning performance from the front 2 again, esp Aubameyang  Were off to Baku, your lot coming Fishy?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Well done Arsenal, ffs come on Chelsea!
Watched the Chelsea game and Hazard has been very disappointing, hopefully heâ€™ll prove me wrong in extra time.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			he didnt go when we played there earlier in the year. shocking choice of final venue thats for sure
		
Click to expand...

There can only be one explanation and that is surely money. The same as the Qatar World Cup. The governing bodies go on about growing the game and expanding into new areas but when two "questionable" countries that make billions in oil dollars get given these events you do have to question the decision making.


----------



## paddyc (May 9, 2019)

Some joy at last for us gooners. Would rather not play Chelski. Ridiculous final venue I heard 8000 tickets per club. That's shocking UEFA.


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Some joy at last for us gooners. Would rather not play Chelski. Ridiculous final venue I heard 8000 tickets per club. That's shocking UEFA.
		
Click to expand...

worse than that it takes about a week to get there!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Some joy at last for us gooners. Would rather not play Chelski. Ridiculous final venue I heard 8000 tickets per club. That's shocking UEFA.
		
Click to expand...

Chelsea doing everything they can to lose this. Two great chances for Frankfurt


----------



## paddyc (May 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			worse than that it takes about a week to get there!
		
Click to expand...

Golf road trip to Baku mate?


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Golf road trip to Baku mate?
		
Click to expand...

My days of european finals are long done Pat  Ill leave it to the diehards. Not sure thats gonna be that fun a trip either (its hardly a quick flight to Copenhagen or Paris  )


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2019)

Chelsea fans not bothered about getting there?

European semi and I havent heard a decent Chelsea song for over 40 minutes. Poor.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 9, 2019)

Watched Arsenal until third goal.
Chelsea game proper cup tie but no quality final ball from either team.
Azpelucuetta very lucky boy to get yellow.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 9, 2019)

Well done Arsenal and Chelsea great for English footy.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 9, 2019)

Great shoot out

Played kepa


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2019)

lucky lucky Chelsea, fitting finale for Cech plse


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Talk about making it difficult for yourselves! 
Great result none the less.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Chelsea fans not bothered about getting there?

European semi and I havent heard a decent Chelsea song for over 40 minutes. Poor.
		
Click to expand...

First half they werenâ€™t bad, but as soon as Frankfurt scored it seemed to suck the life out of the team and the crowd. Maybe itâ€™s as a result of the style of football Sarri has had them playing all season.


----------



## Hobbit (May 9, 2019)

Sometimes you've just got to win ugly, and that was ugly. Excellent result!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

If Chelsea win in Baku, as theyâ€™ve qualified for the CL via league position the CL spot from the EL Final will go to the team that finishes 3rd in the French League!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 9, 2019)

Flipping eck. Let the UEFA witch hunt begin. Congrats Arse and Chelsea. ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (May 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			If Chelsea win in Baku, as theyâ€™ve qualified for the CL via league position the CL spot from the EL Final will go to the team that finishes 3rd in the French League!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³eh. Why. Whats up with the winners of the freight rover.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			ðŸ˜³eh. Why. Whats up with the winners of the freight rover.
		
Click to expand...

Or the Johnsons Paint Trophy!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			If Chelsea win in Baku, as theyâ€™ve qualified for the CL via league position the CL spot from the EL Final will go to the team that finishes 3rd in the French League!
		
Click to expand...

They will also get boosted to automatic qualification (if they finish 4th) i believe.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2019)

Without looking, how many English stars do people think were part of this new ear of dominance for English footy?

From the 44 starters from the semis.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Why is it a new era of dominance, 3 of the teams could of easily gone out at the semi final stage! Only Arsenal possibly made it look easy.

Could easily be a one off!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			First half they werenâ€™t bad, but as soon as Frankfurt scored it seemed to suck the life out of the team and the crowd. Maybe itâ€™s as a result of the style of football Sarri has had them playing all season.
		
Click to expand...

Dont know only seen the 2nd half in the main.

20 mins of the 90 to go and you think they were getting beat. I can understand that an equaliser can suck the life out of a crowd for 10 mins, but a European semi and there was nothing for 40 minutes, and everything was still all square.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Without looking, how many English stars do people think were part of this new ear of dominance for English footy?

From the 44 starters from the semis.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, but at least 2 scousers. 

#scousenotenglish


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dont know only seen the 2nd half in the main.

20 mins of the 90 to go and you think they were getting beat. I can understand that an equaliser can suck the life out of a crowd for 10 mins, but a European semi and there was nothing for 40 minutes, and everything was still all square.
		
Click to expand...

Fish has vented many times about Chelsea this season, but 2 Finals and top 4 may hide the fans frustrations.
Even during the penalties the crowd didnâ€™t sound interested, BiM or Fish may of been there and felt different.


----------



## chrisd (May 9, 2019)

As a fan of a PL club who are unlikely to play in Europe I'd like to say how genuinely pleased i am that the 2 major European cups will be contested by English teams


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Why is it a new era of dominance, 3 of the teams could of easily gone out at the semi final stage! Only Arsenal possibly made it look easy.

Could easily be a one off!
		
Click to expand...

It was said by me tongue in cheek. The way the commentators have been going on lol


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dunno, but at least 2 scousers.

#scousenotenglish 

Click to expand...

Which two?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 9, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			It was said by me tongue in cheek. The way the commentators have been going on lol
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, you need to use emojiâ€™s to avoid confusing idiots like me.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Apologies, you need to use emojiâ€™s to avoid confusing idiots like me.

Click to expand...

It's hard enough work for me to proof read and correct my typos


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Which two?
		
Click to expand...

TAA and VVD !


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			TAA and VVD !
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure VVD aint scouse..........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2019)

The answer is 8 

Liverpool - TAA, Henderson and Milner
Spurs - Rose , Trippier and Ali
Arsenal- Maitland-Niles 
Chelsea -Loftus-Cheek


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The answer is 8

Liverpool - TAA, Henderson and Milner
Spurs - Rose , Trippier and Ali
Arsenal- Maitland-Niles
Chelsea -Loftus-Cheek
		
Click to expand...

With or without looking online?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Without looking, how many English stars do people think were part of this new ear of dominance for English footy?

From the 44 starters from the semis.
		
Click to expand...

None of the managers!

Argentinean, German,  Italian, and Spanish. 

Compared with the '70s & '80s I would say it makes it more difficult for the neutral to enthuse over this so called English dominance.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 10, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			There can only be one explanation and that is surely money. The same as the Qatar World Cup. The governing bodies go on about growing the game and expanding into new areas but when two "questionable" countries that make billions in oil dollars get given these events you do have to question the decision making.
		
Click to expand...

Probably apt that Chelsea made the final there, they will feel at home.  ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			With or without looking online?
		
Click to expand...

Google is friend to us all

Chelsea really made that hard going and during normal and extra time from the moment it went to 1-1 Frankfurt definitely looked the more likely to score and when Chelsea missed that penalty I thought the writing was on the wall. Well done to the keeper for making the saves but on what I've seen tonight and the way Sarri still has Chelsea playing it's going to be very difficult to beat an Arsenal side that seem a different outfit in the EL compared to the PL.

Out of interest (and genuine question) what are the CL qualification permutations for next season based on Arsenal winning or Chelsea winning. Was that comment about the spot going to 3rd in France tongue in cheek or not and if not how come they get it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			With or without looking online?
		
Click to expand...

Shouldnâ€™t need to look on line for the answer really If you know the players who have been playing all season for each club - the one guess was Maitland-Niles


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Shouldnâ€™t need to look on line for the answer really If you know the players who have been playing all season for each club - the one guess was Maitland-Niles
		
Click to expand...

Danny Rose not exactly a fixture for spurs either tbf, I didn't watch either game as was at work. I didn't realise Milner started for you guys tbh.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Google is friend to us all

Chelsea really made that hard going and during normal and extra time from the moment it went to 1-1 Frankfurt definitely looked the more likely to score and when Chelsea missed that penalty I thought the writing was on the wall. Well done to the keeper for making the saves but on what I've seen tonight and the way Sarri still has Chelsea playing it's going to be very difficult to beat an Arsenal side that seem a different outfit in the EL compared to the PL.

*Out of interest (and genuine question) what are the CL qualification permutations for next season based on Arsenal winning or Chelsea winning. Was that comment about the spot going to 3rd in France tongue in cheek or not and if not how come they get i*t
		
Click to expand...

 The france thing is true, if the Europa was won by a team that hadn't qualified for europe then we would of had an additional team in Europe. 
If Arsenal win they go in at final qualification level, if Chelsea do they go in at group stage.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			The france thing is true, if the Europa was won by a team that hadn't qualified for europe then we would of had an additional team in Europe. 
If Arsenal win they go in at final qualification level, if Chelsea do they go in at group stage.
		
Click to expand...

If Chelsea win the Europe final that C/L spot goes to Red Bull Salzburg I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			If Chelsea win the Europe final that C/L spot goes to Red Bull Salzburg I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Red Bull is from Austria, itâ€™s the French League, I believe, that gets the spot.

Edit: Just read this, Red Bull may get a spot from the Spurs v Lpool Final.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/47806720


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2019)

A great week for English football.
Four semi-finalists, all victorious, and twelve goals scored.
The sad thing for me is that only one goal was scored by an English player.


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The answer is 8

Liverpool - TAA, Henderson and Milner
Spurs - Rose , Trippier and Ali
Arsenal- Maitland-Niles
Chelsea -Loftus-Cheek
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			With or without looking online?
		
Click to expand...

Ross Barkley played as well last night.

Edit: Just re-read it and you asked for starters. I see no reason to exclude subs though. Most clubs rotate these days anyway.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Pretty sure VVD aint scouse..........
		
Click to expand...

Give him another season and he will sound like that veteran scouser Jan Molby.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			A great week for English football.
Four semi-finalists, all victorious, and twelve goals scored.
The sad thing for me is that only one goal was scored by an English player.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I would of thought the sad thing for you is that Utd were nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 10, 2019)

Chelsea and arsenal get 6,000 tickets each. ðŸ‘ where are they playing it leyton orient.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 10, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Chelsea and arsenal get 6,000 tickets each. ðŸ‘ where are they playing it leyton orient.
		
Click to expand...

If they can get 12,000 fans to go to Baku then well done them. Have you looked where it is on a map, how many flights go there etc? They would struggle to put it in a more difficult place in Europe.

Arsenal and Chelsea should put up big screens at their grounds, charge Â£5 a pop, Â£1 for kids, and fans can see it there. (they may well be doing that, I know City are for this Sunday)


----------



## Dan2501 (May 10, 2019)

Mumbai is apparently closer, and certainly easier to get to.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If they can get 12,000 fans to go to Baku then well done them. Have you looked where it is on a map, how many flights go there etc? They would struggle to put it in a more difficult place in Europe.

Arsenal and Chelsea should put up big screens at their grounds, charge Â£5 a pop, Â£1 for kids, and fans can see it there. (they may well be doing that, I know City are for this Sunday)
		
Click to expand...

Yup saw midweek City were doing it and am tempted. But Baku. Its near China. Europe my arse as jim royle says.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Which two?
		
Click to expand...

Trent and Ross Barkley.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 10, 2019)

Love island. ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Give him another season and he will sound like that veteran scouser Jan Molby.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, he will be off to Spain in a year or two ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Fade and Die (May 10, 2019)

Just seen this years Super Cup is in Istanbul! ....That could be a bit Nasty! ðŸ”ªðŸ‘ŠðŸ˜®


----------



## Tashyboy (May 10, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Just seen this years Super Cup is in Istanbul! ....That could be a bit Nasty! ðŸ”ªðŸ‘ŠðŸ˜®
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			A great week for English football.
Four semi-finalists, all victorious, and twelve goals scored.
The sad thing for me is that only one goal was scored by an English player.
		
Click to expand...

Is it really that sad ? The Prem Clubs have been awash with foreign players for decades - every clubs success over the past 20/30 will have Non English players at the heart of it and itâ€™s not going to change unless the English players are better than their counterparts. There have been success for English players in youth tournaments and a good deal of those players are filtering into the top clubs.

They could add in more restrictions on the amount of foreign players but that wouldnâ€™t make English players better just make them more expensive 

Itâ€™s prob more sad the lack of Top English managers


----------



## pokerjoke (May 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it really that sad ? The Prem Clubs have been awash with foreign players for decades - every clubs success over the past 20/30 will have Non English players at the heart of it and itâ€™s not going to change unless the English players are better than their counterparts. There have been success for English players in youth tournaments and a good deal of those players are filtering into the top clubs.

They could add in more restrictions on the amount of foreign players but that wouldnâ€™t make English players better just make them more expensive

Itâ€™s prob more sad the lack of Top English managers
		
Click to expand...

Is it reall that sad?

The premiership has been awash with Foreign managers for decades now.

See where Iâ€™m going with this.

You question Slimes post then just post the same point regarding managers


----------



## pokerjoke (May 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			A great week for English football.
Four semi-finalists, all victorious, and twelve goals scored.
The sad thing for me is that only one goal was scored by an English player.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately at this moment in time English players are not to the forefront of clubs top scorers.
It seams 20 goals a season is a good return when I would have thought 30 would be more like it.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Trent and Ross Barkley.

Click to expand...

Good effort.

Barley didn't start...... ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Is it reall that sad?

The premiership has been awash with Foreign managers for decades now.

See where Iâ€™m going with this.

You question Slimes post then just post the same point regarding managers
		
Click to expand...

it goes back to all the financial investment by overseas owners. Look at Al Fayed signing Jean Tigana to manager a second division side as it was then. Heck we've even had Sven as director of football at Notts County. I wonder if there is some correlation between overseas managers wanting foreign players and English managers or those at a strong ethos and identity of being a top British club (hence Klopp at Liverpool) working hard to bring the English youngsters through. Sadly many of our age group world cup winners will either get farmed out on loan and struggle to ever go back to the parent club and break through or will be discarded/sold off and left to forge their own career and develop themselves into a PL side player.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Good effort.

Barley didn't start...... ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Good effort you nearly spelt Barkley right


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Good effort.

Barley didn't start...... ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

He started extra time.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 10, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			it goes back to all the financial investment by overseas owners. Look at Al Fayed signing Jean Tigana to manager a second division side as it was then. Heck we've even had Sven as director of football at Notts County. I wonder if there is some correlation between overseas managers wanting foreign players and English managers or those at a strong ethos and identity of being a top British club (hence Klopp at Liverpool) working hard to bring the English youngsters through. Sadly many of our age group world cup winners will either get farmed out on loan and struggle to ever go back to the parent club and break through or will be discarded/sold off and left to forge their own career and develop themselves into a PL side player.
		
Click to expand...

Its all very well putting the blame on foriegn coaches or owners, but how often have young English players taken the big bucks to warm a bench at the top clubs. Too often they fade away on their big money contracts, but then can you blame them......are they any different to the majority of the working public who change jobs because of more pay?


----------



## Rlburnside (May 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Red Bull is from Austria, itâ€™s the French League, I believe, that gets the spot.

Edit: Just read this, Red Bull may get a spot from the Spurs v Lpool Final.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/47806720

Click to expand...

Yea i did know Red Bull are from AustriaðŸ‘ Can be confusing this, so it seems that Red Bull will get C/L spot and if Chelsea win final a French team will get a spot but if Arsenal win they will get in C/L   

Clear as mud ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Really? I would of thought the sad thing for you is that Utd were nowhere to be seen. 

Click to expand...

That doesn't make me sad, it makes me angry .................................. however, next year's going to be our year.
Oh no, sorry, wrong club. 




Liverpoolphil said:



*Is it really that sad ? *The Prem Clubs have been awash with foreign players for decades - every clubs success over the past 20/30 will have Non English players at the heart of it and* itâ€™s not going to change unless the English players are better than their counterparts.* There have been success for English players in youth tournaments and a good deal of those players are filtering into the top clubs.

They could add in more restrictions on the amount of foreign players but that wouldnâ€™t make English players better just make them more expensive

Itâ€™s prob more sad the lack of Top English managers
		
Click to expand...

Yup, it is for me.
Or play abroad as Jadon Sancho is doing to great effect.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 10, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Nah, he will be off to Spain in a year or two ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Possibly but the accent will be sorted by then.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2019)

Saw this and just had to share it.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 11, 2019)

Good lad ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127039360426287107


----------



## Stuart_C (May 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			Now, is that Tottenham's season over?
I think so!
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Theyâ€™re still in the CL, with a very winnable game.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			They may win the game, but they won't win the competition.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			For as long as theyâ€™re in it and with a bit of luck and a good draw they could.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Yes, they could ............................... but they won't. 

Click to expand...


Hey Slimey, Iâ€™ve just remembered our little conversation from January about Spurs, I bet you want them to win now donâ€™t yer? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2019)

I wouldnâ€™t like to be a City or Liverpool fan today lol, I cancelled my comp entry for this afternoon so I can watch it unfold on the sofa with a few cans.
Bring it on!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I wouldnâ€™t like to be a City or Liverpool fan today lol, I cancelled my comp entry for this afternoon so I can watch it unfold on the sofa with a few cans.
Bring it on!
		
Click to expand...

Me i was looking forward to a swallow. Me piggin vertigo is back. Of all days. I could scream. ðŸ˜–


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

Up and at them today, last game of a fantastc season and certainly one of the best seasons performances wise i can remember probably  since kenny's '88 side. 

I'm not nervous, i'm proud of that squad for this season and couldnt ask for anything more from them. 

We can only control our game today, so long as we win what will be, will be.

My nerves may change if Brighton manage to restrict City though.

Thinking of leaving my phone at home, less distracton....


----------



## Tashyboy (May 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Up and at them today, last game of a fantastc season and certainly one of the best seasons performances wise i can remember probably  since kenny's '88 side.

I'm not nervous, i'm proud of that squad for this season and couldnt ask for anything more from them.

We can only control our game today, so long as we win what will be, will be.

My nerves may change if Brighton manage to restrict City though.

Thinking of leaving my phone at home, less distracton....
		
Click to expand...

I said a couple of weeks ago this has been the best premier league for years. May the best team win, come what may at 5 pm the league table won't lie. Even after today, theres more shenanigans to come with the championship playoffs, FA cup, European cup and Europa league. Think there's a few grey hairs on the way. ðŸ˜–


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Hey Slimey, Iâ€™ve just remembered our little conversation from January about Spurs, I bet you want them to win now donâ€™t yer? ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Hey Stu, how wrong can I be. 
But yes, I do want them to win ........................ I very much want them to win!
Whatever happens though, respect to your lot for a truly superb season.


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2019)

Whatever happens today, whoever comes out on top will be fully deserving of the title, but neither of them deserve to come second!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			Whatever happens today, whoever comes out on top will be fully deserving of the title, but neither of them deserve to come second!
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, the football from the top 2 has been at another level. Respect for the football played to both.


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2019)

Hopefully we have a non controversial finish to the season, hows the nerves Tashy? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Hopefully we have a non controversial finish to the season, hows the nerves Tashy? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Depends on who ends up as Champions. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2019)

No need to be nervous Tashy, I can see City being 3 nil up by half time.


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Depends on who ends up as Champions. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ you naughty man ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2019)

United starting with six academy players and seven British players .............................. refreshing, lets hope it works!
It did before.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 12, 2019)

Oooooh, getting interesting


----------



## Beezerk (May 12, 2019)

Get in, phew.....


----------



## PieMan (May 12, 2019)

Whoever wins the league today......their fans will all be bloody annoying......!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Whoever wins the league today......their fans will all be bloody annoying......!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

One set of fans would be slightly more annoying than the others tho ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Old Skier (May 12, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			One set of fans would be slightly more annoying than the others tho ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise Chelsea were in the running


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2019)

Well done City and hard luck on Liverpool.
Both teams should be immensley proud with what they've achieved in this season's Premier League.


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			Well done City and hard luck on Liverpool.
Both teams should be immensley proud with what they've achieved in this season's Premier League.
		
Click to expand...

Hard luck? They have been one of the luckiest teams this year and at the end of the season came up short against the better side.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Hard luck? They have been one of the luckiest teams this year and at the end of the season came up short against the better side.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously Sean ? Thatâ€™s nothing but rubbish  close to just being bitter

We are going to finish the season with 97 points - the third highest in history and just beaten by one point by one of the best if not the best team in Prem history. 

Itâ€™s been an amazing season in the Prem just outstanding and fine margins will have meant that City win 

And you have hold you hands to both teams for the constant battle especially over the last two months where itâ€™s been win after win

Excellent title defence from City and we will go again next season


----------



## Jensen (May 12, 2019)

Here's to a Liverpool trophy less season ðŸº

COYS


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

Congrats to City - what a amazing title race and can only be proud to take it to the last day of the season

Now got to get ourselves back up for the 1st June. Need to get something to show for such a wonderful season


----------



## adam6177 (May 12, 2019)

Congratulations man city, deserved champions ðŸ‘


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2019)

Congrats City, been a long time since a side has retained the prem. Fair play to Liverpool for pushing them so close to the final game of the season, def the best runners up ever


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## davemc1 (May 12, 2019)

97pts not enough? Wow. 

Fair play Tashy, enjoy your night bro


----------



## Kellfire (May 12, 2019)

Thank the lords for that.


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We are going to finish the season with 97 points - the third highest in history and just beaten by one point by one of the best if not the best team in Prem history.
		
Click to expand...

Do you get a trophy for that?ðŸ˜™

I think you told me enough times over the years not to celebrate near misses with Arsenal.


----------



## Jensen (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 27272

Click to expand...

Well if you lose a 10 point lead, you deserve to finish second.
Believe Alex Ferguson said that in 1996 when Newcastle blew a similar lead.


----------



## PieMan (May 12, 2019)

Biggest achievement of the season is Chelsea finishing 3rd considering the dross we've had to put up with at the Bridge this season!!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jensen (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We arenâ€™t celebrating and Arsenal never got that close ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

No, but Arsenal have at least won the Premier League ðŸ‘


----------



## hairball_89 (May 12, 2019)

Can't deny I'm not gutted it didn't happen. Brighton gave us some hope then forgot how to defend. But City are just that good. 

But seriously, what a team we have and what a season. Bring on number 6 in 3 weeks. We'll be challenging next season and we're going to be a force consistently. Don't see this being like the last few challenges where we've really receded the following seasons.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Genuinely feel for the proper LPool fans, Pete, Stu & Dave.
As for the rest ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2019)

A good finish for the Mighty Eagles and my grandson seeing his first ever game live,  3 days after his 6th birthday ðŸ˜


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2019)

Hope Tashy was able to enjoy the match despite a bout of vertigo...

Get in


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 12, 2019)

For all those fans of other clubs having a sly dig at Liverpool's expense I will just say as a neutral that I  bet you would all have been delighted if, at the season's end, your record was :-

P38 W30 D7 L1 GD+67 Pts97

As neutrals we should all be grateful to Liverpool as without them the PL would have been a walk over for Man City.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			For all those fans of other clubs having a sly dig at Liverpool's expense I will just say as a neutral that I  bet you would all have been delighted if, at the season's end, your record was :-

P38 W30 D7 L1 GD+67 Pts97

As neutrals we should all be grateful to Liverpool as without them the PL would have been a walk over for Man City.
		
Click to expand...

Most have recognised and paid respect to how Lpool have played this season, but do you honestly believe some of their fans would be any different if it was Man Utd, Chelsea etc  in their position!

You reap what you sow and a couple of Lpool fans have ridiculed other clubs at different times during the season.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 12, 2019)

Arsenal, Chelsea and Utd being below par hurt Liverpool. Needed them to take points off City.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Most have recognised and paid respect to how Lpool have played this season, but do you honestly believe some of their fans would be any different if it was Man Utd, Chelsea etc  in their position!

You reap what you sow and a couple of Lpool fans have ridiculed other clubs at different times during the season.
		
Click to expand...

"You reap what you sow" may be just another way of saying "He started it..."

Surely it's not unreasonable to expect posters to be a little more mature.


----------



## sam85 (May 12, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Arsenal, Chelsea and Utd being below par hurt Liverpool. Needed them to take points off City.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how that logic works, surely if they'd of been stronger they would also of took points off of Liverpool ðŸ¤”


----------



## pauljames87 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Arsenal, Chelsea and Utd being below par hurt Liverpool. Needed them to take points off City.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s hard to point at other teams - we had chances to pick up a few more points , a draw against a poor Man Utd team plus a few dropped points against Leicester and West Ham when ahead 

But I think looking for reasons why we didnâ€™t is a bit unfair on City who went 13 games unbeaten - can only give credit to both teams.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			"You reap what you sow" may be just another way of saying "He started it..."

Surely it's not unreasonable to expect posters to be a little more mature.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s local rivalry, take it whatever way you like.
Iâ€™ve clearly stated my respect for the actual Lpool team this season and the genuine fans.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s local rivalry, take it whatever way you like.
Iâ€™ve clearly stated my respect for the actual Lpool team this season and the genuine fans.
		
Click to expand...

Shame the genuine fans are 100/1 out numbers by the awful awful fans who make the country unite against them


----------



## Bazzatron (May 12, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Not sure how that logic works, surely if they'd of been stronger they would also of took points off of Liverpool ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but they've just got 97 points and still not won it. A stronger chasing pack makes it more competitive. An extra draw here, a loss there and that's all it takes. And of course that might have finished liverpool earlier too.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think itâ€™s hard to point at other teams - we had chances to pick up a few more points , a draw against a poor Man Utd team plus a few dropped points against Leicester and West Ham when ahead

But I donâ€™t think looking for reasons why we didnâ€™t is a bit unfair on City who went 13 games unbeaten - can only give credit to both teams.
		
Click to expand...

That run they put together was outstanding.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think itâ€™s hard to point at other teams - we had chances to pick up a few more points , a draw against a poor Man Utd team plus a few dropped points against Leicester and West Ham when ahead

But I donâ€™t think looking for reasons why we didnâ€™t is a bit unfair on City who went *13* games unbeaten - can only give credit to both teams.
		
Click to expand...

*14!*


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2019)

I know this is the wrong thread, but I don't care, but Woking won their playoff game to gain promotion back to the National League.


----------



## Captainron (May 12, 2019)

Now for Tottenham to sneak a win in the CL final


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think itâ€™s hard to point at other teams - we had chances to pick up a few more points , a draw against a poor Man Utd team plus a few dropped points against Leicester and West Ham when ahead

But I donâ€™t think looking for reasons why we didnâ€™t is a bit unfair on City who went 13 games unbeaten - can only give credit to both teams.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you won a ton of points with last minute goals, dives and pens. So that boosted the tally a bit.


----------



## Captainron (May 12, 2019)

And I would much rather Liverpool had won it than City.


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



*14!*

Click to expand...

Not just 14 without defeat, but 14 straight wins!
Phenomenal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			That run they put together was outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - even better when you see who they played in that run as well. And well done also to Wolves - looks like European football if City win the FA Cup , can keep Utd and potentially Arsenal company


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Do you get a trophy for that?ðŸ˜™

I think you told me enough times over the years not to celebrate near misses with Arsenal.
		
Click to expand...

When did arsenal last have a near miss?! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Yeah but you won a ton of points with last minute goals, dives and pens. So that boosted the tally a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Well Iâ€™m pretty sure that scoring a goal from the penalty spot is as valid as scoring from open play and scoring in the last minute is no different from scoring in the first minute - itâ€™s a goal at the end of the day.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			When did arsenal last have a near miss?! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Have you followed the Southampton players to Anfield as a fan?


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			When did arsenal last have a near miss?! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Runners up only a few years ago ðŸ‘


----------



## PieMan (May 12, 2019)

chrisd said:



			A good finish for the Mighty Eagles and my grandson seeing his first ever game live,  3 days after his 6th birthday ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

That's brilliant.......but why build his hopes up at such a young age?!!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Runners up only a few years ago ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

That wasnâ€™t a near miss - you ended up with 71 points about 10 points behind with the season done with 4 games left ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

You were top in Jan and then ended up 4th in mid Feb with any titles hopes gone by end of March


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Iâ€™m pretty sure that scoring a goal from the penalty spot is as valid as scoring from open play and scoring in the last minute is no different from scoring in the first minute - itâ€™s a goal at the end of the day.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it depends on how the penalty was won.

Lpool do have 2 of the most gifted and prolific divers in the league.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously Sean ? Thatâ€™s nothing but rubbish  close to just being bitter

We are going to finish the season with 97 points - the third highest in history and just beaten by one point by one of the best if not the best team in Prem history.

Itâ€™s been an amazing season in the Prem just outstanding and fine margins will have meant that City win

And you have hold you hands to both teams for the constant battle especially over the last two months where itâ€™s been win after win

Excellent title defence from City and we will go again next season
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Seriously Sean ? Thatâ€™s nothing but rubbish  close to just being bitter

We are going to finish the season with 97 points - the third highest in history and just beaten by one point by one of the best if not the best team in Prem history.

Itâ€™s been an amazing season in the Prem just outstanding and fine margins will have meant that City win

And you have hold you hands to both teams for the constant battle especially over the last two months where itâ€™s been win after win

Excellent title defence from City and we will go again next season
		
Click to expand...

tbf tho Phil you did get lucky in at few games with opposition keepers having mares.
Plus got a few favourable decisions when clearly diving.

But apart from that you should be extremely proud of YOUR club ðŸ˜‰ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Of course it depends on how the penalty was won.

Lpool do have 2 of the most gifted and prolific divers in the league.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ with that bitterness you could almost be an Everton fan 

Every team has had players who have dived to win a free kick or a penalty including Liverpool.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Runners up only a few years ago ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. To the mighty Leicester?! 


Now that season was a bottle job. Not sure I'd brag about being second then.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Have you followed the Southampton players to Anfield as a fan? 

Click to expand...

Sorry I forgot its not cool to praise a decent team. Let me just jump on the bandwagon of bitter rivals. ðŸ™„


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That wasnâ€™t a near miss - you ended up with 71 points about 10 points behind with the season done with 4 games left ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

You were top in Jan and then ended up 4th in mid Feb with any titles hopes gone by end of March
		
Click to expand...

2 points 10 points what does it matter? A couple of wins instead of draws and the reverse for the other team thatâ€™s it. Fine margins over 38 games.


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Oh yeah. To the mighty Leicester?!


Now that season was a bottle job. Not sure I'd brag about being second then.
		
Click to expand...

Not bragging, you asked me a question lol.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Sorry I forgot its not cool to praise a decent team. Let me just jump on the bandwagon of bitter rivals. ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

You jump on the Lpool bandwagon every chance you get!

Now your saying 2nd this season is better than 2nd in another season, they are exactly the same!

Please spare the not cool to praise a decent team, only one Lpool fan on here had the good grace to praise Spurs achievements against Ajax or recognise the achievement of Arsenal or Chelsea reaching the EL Final.

I guess bitterness only flows one way!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ seriously just let it go,the seasons over.
Plenty of other things to argue the toss over.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			2 points 10 points what does it matter? A couple of wins instead of draws and the reverse for the other team thatâ€™s it. Fine margins over 38 games.
		
Click to expand...

Sean it still wasnâ€™t a near miss which was what was asked - you came second to. Leicester team who won with ease in the end , it was a great chance for Arsenal to win but didnâ€™t get anywhere near in the end.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You jump on the Lpool bandwagon every chance you get!

Now your saying 2nd this season is better than 2nd in another season, they are exactly the same!

Please spare the not cool to praise a decent team, only one Lpool fan on here had the good grace to praise Spurs achievements against Ajax or recognise the achievement of Arsenal or Chelsea reaching the EL Final.

I guess bitterness only flows one way!
		
Click to expand...

Edit. 

Nit gonna waste my time justifying my opinion. 

You have your POV and don't have the inclination to waste time arguing back and forth.


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sean it still wasnâ€™t a near miss which was what was asked - you came second to. Leicester team who won with ease in the end , it was a great chance for Arsenal to win but didnâ€™t get anywhere near in the end.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal, who I like, were gifted second. Where would they have finished this season with the same points tally. That season hid Arsenal's continued fall.

Superbly won by City, with a little bit of squeaky bum by 'pool couple of months back. Every other season that wouldn't have mattered. Two superb teams, ably abetted by Spurs achievement mid week. 

Which is the best league in Europe this season?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Arsenal, who I like, were gifted second. Where would they have finished this season with the same points tally. That season hid Arsenal's continued fall.

Superbly won by City, with a little bit of squeaky bum by 'pool couple of months back. Every other season that wouldn't have mattered. Two superb teams, ably abetted by Spurs achievement mid week.

Which is the best league in Europe this season?
		
Click to expand...

Best for excitement? 

Probably league 1.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Edit.

Nit gonna waste my time justifying my opinion.

You have your POV and don't have the inclination to waste time arguing back and forth.
		
Click to expand...

 Probably best not to try and tell an Everton fan how to feel and speak about Lpool, just like Iâ€™d not try to tell you about Soton/Pompey.


----------



## Jensen (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey I didnâ€™t know that ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Shame you didn't until you had to Google it ðŸ˜œ


----------



## inc0gnito (May 12, 2019)

Liverpool fan here. The boys done themselves proud this season. Although disappointing, Man City produced the goods and are deserved winners. Shame they arenâ€™t so deserving off the pitch.


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Best for excitement?

Probably league 1.
		
Click to expand...

You off your meds again?


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Liverpool fan here. The boys done themselves proud this season. Although disappointing, Man City produced the goods and are deserved winners. Shame they arenâ€™t so deserving off the pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Swallow the bile and lose with good grace. You'll fell better for it.


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2019)

shamelessly nicked from twitter 

98 City
97 Liverpool
96 You
95 Have
94 To
93 Feel
92 Sorry
91 For
90 Jurgen
89 Klopp
88 But
87 Pep
86 Guardiola
85 And
84 His
83 Team
82 Have
81 Been
80 Incredible
79 Where
78 Is
77 The
76 Rest
75 Oh
74 Look
73 It's
72 Chelsea
71 Spurs
70 Arsenal
69 And
68 Then
67 There's
66 Utd


----------



## inc0gnito (May 12, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Swallow the bile and lose with good grace. You'll fell better for it.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Iâ€™m completely ok with it. You can still be disappointed and be ok with it.


----------



## Captainron (May 12, 2019)

Where did Everton finish this year?


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Where did Everton finish this year?
		
Click to expand...

You'll need binoculars mate...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Where did Everton finish this year?
		
Click to expand...


Same place as last year ðŸ‘

Just need to scroll down a bit - about 40 odd points behind , closer to the bottom three than the top two


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Where did Everton finish this year?
		
Click to expand...

8th thanks, why?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			You'll need binoculars mate...
		
Click to expand...

Premier League Bri,


----------



## Jensen (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Same place as last year ðŸ‘

Just need to scroll down a bit - about 40 odd points behind , closer to the bottom three than the top two
		
Click to expand...

You're that quick, you must be sat next to a computer permanently logged on to Google


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Premier League Bri, 

Click to expand...

\Isn't that where all the top teams buy the league with ill gotten gains?


----------



## PieMan (May 12, 2019)

I think the only thing left to say onthis thread is that normally nobody remembers who finishes second, but this season they will given the incredible efforts of the top 2 teams.

Not sure why fans of Chelsea (my own team), Arsenal, Spurs and Man Utd are being so vocal seeing how utter poo and shambolic we've been this season.

Frankly I'm embarrassed that we finished 3rd 25 points behind Liverpool - that's a disgrace IMO.


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			That's brilliant.......but why build his hopes up at such a young age?!!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't to build his hopes up - it was to show him what happens if you dont work hard at school ðŸ˜©


----------



## fundy (May 12, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I think the only thing left to say onthis thread is that normally nobody remembers who finishes second, but this season they will given the incredible efforts of the top 2 teams.

Not sure why fans of Chelsea (my own team), Arsenal, Spurs and Man Utd are being so vocal seeing how utter poo and shambolic we've been this season.

Frankly I'm embarrassed that we finished 3rd 25 points behind Liverpool - that's a disgrace IMO.
		
Click to expand...

weve finished where we deserved to (and I expected us to), we are a very long way from competing with the top 2 and with our owner not putting his hands in his pockets I expect we wont be for a while. struggle to see anything other than a 2 horse race next season as the 4 below are all likely to have some degree of transition in their squads/sides


----------



## Jensen (May 12, 2019)

Anyway in all seriousness congratulations to City on winning the league, and well played Liverpool for putting up a dogged fight. 
Entertaining season and Klopp certainly seems to be taking them in the right direction


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Same place as last year ðŸ‘

Just need to scroll down a bit - about 40 odd points behind , closer to the bottom three than the top two
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, 2nd 
Same position as Klopp in his first season and exactly the same amount of silverware
Werenâ€™t we supposed to be in a relegation battle according to you 

Enjoy your runners-up dvd.


----------



## Captainron (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			8th thanks, why?
		
Click to expand...

Just checking that you agree Liverpool are a better football team


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, whats the average age of 'pool's squad compared to City? Admittedly a few signings either way could make a big difference. I can see 'pool's squad getting better but not City's.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Enjoy your runners-up dvd.
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget the "100 best throw ins"video too


----------



## inc0gnito (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha, 2nd 
Same position as Klopp in his first season and exactly the same amount of silverware
Werenâ€™t we supposed to be in a relegation battle according to you 

Enjoy your runners-up dvd.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re a bit of a knob arenâ€™t you.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Just checking that you agree Liverpool are a better football team
		
Click to expand...

From the man who constantly criticises football, your knowledge is astounding.

PS Have acknowledge the football, and the decent fans, Lpool have played this season.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Youâ€™re a bit of a knob arenâ€™t you.
		
Click to expand...

If you watch MOTD tonight Lpool have still got a chance of winning the PL.

Really admire how LPool fans expect Everton fans to support them! Obviously if the roles were reversed youâ€™d be 100% behind us.


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2019)

United's new boot sponsor unveils 1st team boots for next season.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			You off your meds again?
		
Click to expand...

I mean for how close they finished. Obviously not the best quality of footy. But ours aside all the other top leagues were done weeks ago. League one had 4 potential winners til a week or so ago lol


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



 Probably best not to try and tell an Everton fan how to feel and speak about Lpool, just like Iâ€™d not try to tell you about Soton/Pompey.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve not told you how to talk about Liverpool, nor would i try to. 
Just like I wouldnâ€™t criticise a fan if they chose to defend Pompey......... ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve not told you how to talk about Liverpool, nor would i try to.
Just like I wouldnâ€™t criticise a fan if they chose to defend Pompey......... ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You accused me of jumping on the bandwagon!
Iâ€™ve been bitter for 55 years.


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™ve not told you how to talk about Liverpool, nor would i try to.
Just like I wouldnâ€™t criticise a fan if they chose to defend Pompey......... ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

TBF, Pompey need all the help in defence they can get...

Great season in all the divisions. Gutted Middlesbrough didn't make it but secretly glad. If they can't score goals in the Championship, they sure as hell wouldn't in the Prem.


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You accused me of jumping on the bandwagon!
Iâ€™ve been bitter for 55 years. 

Click to expand...

Is that all? I thought you were a lot older....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Is that all? I thought you were a lot older....

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s what years and years of bitterness does to you.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You accused me of jumping on the bandwagon!
Iâ€™ve been bitter for 55 years. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
 My op wasnâ€™t meant For you. Werenâ€™t you guys pretty decent 55 years ago? I simply meant it seems quite fashionable for people to hate Liverpool all of a sudden. Rival fans aside, I donâ€™t recall em getting so much stick when they were winning the odd cup. 

Now it seems that fans across the country are suddenly remembered so long (never mentioned previously) rivalry ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

My bro in law cheered city on today, but will cheer on spurs in June as heâ€™s a Chelsea fan. Chelsea v Liverpool is a proper plastic rivalry.


----------



## Captainron (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			From the man who constantly criticises football, your knowledge is astounding.

Click to expand...

Got to understand the great unwashed masses to rule them


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
My op wasnâ€™t meant For you. Werenâ€™t you guys pretty decent 55 years ago? I simply meant it seems quite fashionable for people to hate Liverpool all of a sudden. Rival fans aside, I donâ€™t recall em getting so much stick when they were winning the odd cup.

Now it seems that fans across the country are suddenly remembered so long (never mentioned previously) rivalry ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

My bro in law cheered city on today, but will cheer on spurs in June as heâ€™s a Chelsea fan. Chelsea v Liverpool is a proper plastic rivalry.
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t win on here, congratulated/praised Lpool many times on here this season, stated quite openly over the last few years how I happily support them in Europe when they are the last English team left, stated I was pleased itâ€™s them v Spurs in this years CL Final only to be basically called I liar when I said I wonâ€™t be supporting Spurs as I donâ€™t care.

Been ripped about Silva and Allardyce, told weâ€™ll be in a relegation battle, ridiculed as a Club when Watford beat us etc.

Shown respect for Lpoolâ€™s efforts this season then called a bit of a knob because as an Everton fan Iâ€™m glad theyâ€™ve not won the PL.

Seriously mate, some on here need to look at their behaviour before questioning mine.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I canâ€™t win on here, congratulated/praised Lpool many times on here this season, stated quite openly over the last few years how I happily support them in Europe when they are the last English team left, stated I was pleased itâ€™s them v Spurs in this years CL Final only to be basically called I liar when I said I wonâ€™t be supporting Spurs as I donâ€™t care.

Been ripped about Silva and Allardyce, told weâ€™ll be in a relegation battle, ridiculed as a Club when Watford beat us etc.

Shown respect for Lpoolâ€™s efforts this season then called a bit of a knob because as an Everton fan Iâ€™m glad theyâ€™ve not won the PL.

Seriously mate, some on here need to look at their behaviour before questioning mine.
		
Click to expand...

Fella. Just to clarify, I wasnâ€™t questioning you at all.

I think you maybe dislike a few of their fans more than the club at times.... but thatâ€™s another discussion ðŸ˜€


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Fella. Just to clarify, I wasnâ€™t questioning you at all.

I think you maybe dislike a few of their fans more than the club at times.... but thatâ€™s another discussion ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll be honest mate, no issue with Pete, Stu and Dave, no time for the others.
You got another like.  Point proven.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127610771163230209


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Utd fans not happy. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127630253185220609


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2019)

Well it's all got a bit mid season rather than end of season on here ðŸ˜„.

You can't argue with the league winners, whoever they are. You don't win the league by fluke. Liverpool gave city a great run, they pushed them to the limits. It's a shame Spurs fell away that would have made it even more interesting. 

Hopefully there will be more than 2 in it next year.

All in all an exciting season at all levels of the league


----------



## TheDiablo (May 12, 2019)

The reason for the 'please not Liverpool' is that people know Liverpool fans, and plenty of them to boot. Whether it be good friends, work colleagues, extended family, golf clubs/forums, social media etc etc, you come across them all the time. And with the size of the fanbase there's obviously the full spread of what those individuals are like, how dedicated they are, how plastic they are, how knowledgeable/unknowledagable about football in general they are. So with that range plenty will annoy you when they're successful. 

They're also a fanbase that are happy going it alone. Scouse not English, we only sing about ourselves, greatest club in the world etc, coupled with some highly controversial incidents over the years and its no surprise they dont endear them to neutrals as it comes from a place of arrogance that's built from their incredibly successful history. 

City just don't effect people. I don't know any City fans. They're also expected to win in their current financial circumstance. So it doesn't matter to people if they do. Like, I couldn't care less. 

It will be the same scenario if/when United next challenge. The ABUs will be in full force. 

For the record, this is in no way a dig at Liverpool, who have been fantastic this season and incredibly unlucky to run into a team of Citys financial resources, management and experience. It's my observation of where the general sentiment this year has come from.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 12, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Hopefully we have a non controversial finish to the season, hows the nerves Tashy? ðŸ˜‚[
Wibble Wibble
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 12, 2019)

I suppose that I am so old that I just  about  recall my lot sticking 9 past Liverpool I just don't have the same  issue with them.

As for "out of towners" and armchair fans, well every top club (and some not at the top!) have them and, I agree they can be a PITA, so I just tend to ignore them.

After all I only have time to hate one club.


----------



## Piece (May 12, 2019)

Looks like we need to borrow 11 Liverpool players next week to have a sniff ðŸ¤£


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

Blimey - been an outstanding season this year in terms of the title race , two brilliant excellent attacking flair teams going at it from the off 

Some of the numbers from these season are outstanding -

The most points from a top two , lead changing 32 times , City second half of the season lost one game and won the rest , fewest combined defeats , 

A lot more in here 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48136480

So we should be talking how great the football has been right up until the end yet some just want to slate the fans ðŸ™„ sad


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

Slime said:



			Hey Stu, how wrong can I be. 
But yes, I do want them to win ........................ I very much want them to win!
Whatever happens though, respect to your lot for a truly superb season. 

Click to expand...

I hope your initial posts are right come June 1st ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Hard luck? They have been one of the luckiest teams this year and at the end of the season came up short against the better side.
		
Click to expand...

This bitterness doesnâ€™t suit you Sean.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Genuinely feel for the proper LPool fans, Pete, Stu & Dave.
As for the rest ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate the sentiment but honestly you donâ€™t need to feel for me. Iâ€™ve had a great season watching that team, weâ€™ve been excellent and produced some great football.

Got another European Cup Final to look forward too aswell, weâ€™ll be sound.ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			My bro in law cheered city on today, but will cheer on spurs in June as heâ€™s a Chelsea fan. Chelsea v Liverpool is a proper plastic rivalry.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s not a Chelsea fan then, to support Spurs is sacrilege, thereâ€™s no love for either team/club if youâ€™re a chelsea fan, but the better of the 2 will be Liverpool, it was City today, and Lâ€™pool in the CL final. 

Now as much as we have a two-way dislike between us (Spurs & Chelsea), I would â€˜expectâ€™ spurs to want us to win in our final rather than their North London rivals, with the obvious exception of one deluded individual on here ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



*Yeah but you won a ton of points with last minute goals*, *dives and pens*. So that boosted the tally a bit.
		
Click to expand...

So those goals shouldnâ€™t count? Football is a 90minute game yer know?

No player has been suspended or investigated for these dives and Pens.

Every Pen weâ€™ve had have all been fouls.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 12, 2019)

Flipping Eck, were to start. I tipped Liverpool to win the title before City went on a 14 game winning streak. Who saw that coming. I also predicted Athletico winning the champs league and Utd winning the FA cup. So am up there with Homer.
Re Liverpool, soddin hell, 1-0 up and were 1-0 down and am thinkin " typical City" . Last year we finished with a fantastic 100 points and this year a battling, scraping, fighting for every point 98. Yet Liverpool finished 1 point, 11millimetres or was it 12 millimetres behind. It was that close between first and second. I said earlier on this season Liverpool were getting the small things there way. Listening to Jurgen this afternoon after the Wolves game. He was saying the same thing but a differant language. City started getting those little things. The little things that make a massive differance between first and second. 
Going through me prem title days, first at Mary Dee's, the Agueroooooooo moment. Second I got a ticket when City beat West Ham. Third, sat at home when Utd got beat at home. Today with family. Today deffo ranks alongside Agueroooooo. It's been tough, ave had more than enough squeaky bum moments and am glad it's finished. It's also seems a bit tinged. Ave a feeling that Kompany, Fernandinho, and Silva are playing there twilight years. Others are  going but they are legends.
Liverpool have played to a fantastic standard all season and lost just the one game v City. It was the draws that did them. But I watched City today and thought Walker was, and has been carried all season, Zinchenko has been an excellent left back, but is he the best. Mahrez, he has been poor most of the season but the goals he scored v Bournemouth and today show what he is capable of but he don't show it enough. What am saying is, there is room for improvement.
Finally Pep. The mentality that he has instilled in City is just phenomenal. Listening to Kompany talking today when asked about staying another year, " it's irrelevant, it's all about City". When asked about City winning the first ever domestic treble, again "to much context, it's City that matter". The focus that Pep has City, well focused on is incredible. 
Finally, bad luck Liverpool, your seasons not done yet. Lick ones wounds and prepare for one last game.
Me am off for a lie down.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha, 2nd 
Same position as Klopp in his first season and exactly the same amount of silverware
Werenâ€™t we supposed to be in a relegation battle according to you 

*Enjoy your runners-up dvd.*

Click to expand...

Nah weâ€™ll leave the dvdâ€™s to your lot ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Tashyboy (May 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			Looks like we need to borrow 11 Liverpool players next week to have a sniff ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Er if Wigan can do it, ðŸ˜–


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

Tashy, enjoy your fireworks lad ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

Fish said:



			Heâ€™s not a Chelsea fan then, to support Spurs is sacrilege, thereâ€™s no love for either team/club if youâ€™re a chelsea fan, but the better of the 2 will be Liverpool, it was City today, and Lâ€™pool in the CL final.

Now as much as we have a two-way dislike between us (Spurs & Chelsea), I would â€˜expectâ€™ spurs to want us to win in our final rather than their North London rivals, with the obvious exception of one deluded individual on here ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

That was a typo. I meant heâ€™d be cheering against Liverpool today, but for em in cl. 

My point was that I can see why he clearly wants spurs to lose the cl final. But the Liverpool rivalry is pantomime, not sure why he was so bothered.


----------



## Piece (May 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Er if Wigan can do it, ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

True...but this City team is miles better now.

It will be a brilliant day, no matter what. Weâ€™ll be behind the goal in row 1 at Wembers!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 12, 2019)

Congratulations to City.
The league table dosnt lie.
Some great football, and good to watch.
Bring on Spurs .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 12, 2019)

Piece said:



			Looks like we need to borrow 11 Liverpool players next week to have a sniff ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

It's a one off game, it's cliche time but anything can happen it really can. Watford are a good team, you just have to go at City, get in their faces. My only hope is that you don't sit back and play on the break. It's probably the sensible thing to do but it makes it dull for the neutral.

I hope Watford win, sorry Tashy, it would be good for the cup.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I appreciate the sentiment but honestly you donâ€™t need to feel for me. Iâ€™ve had a great season watching that team, weâ€™ve been excellent and produced some great football.

Got another European Cup Final to look forward too aswell, weâ€™ll be sound.ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Respect then mate, youâ€™ve put your hard earned in to it and covered the miles, had the high and lows and give as good as you get, never hiding behind your keyboard.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah weâ€™ll leave the dvdâ€™s to your lot ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Aye I forgot, you lot love a book, 8 wasnâ€™t it last time?


----------



## Hobbit (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Aye I forgot, you lot love a book, 8 wasnâ€™t it last time? 

Click to expand...

Only if it comes with crayons though...


----------



## davemc1 (May 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Flipping Eck, were to start. I tipped Liverpool to win the title before City went on a 14 game winning streak. Who saw that coming. I also predicted Athletico winning the champs league and Utd winning the FA cup. So am up there with Homer.
Re Liverpool, soddin hell, 1-0 up and were 1-0 down and am thinkin " typical City" . Last year we finished with a fantastic 100 points and this year a battling, scraping, fighting for every point 98. Yet Liverpool finished 1 point, 11millimetres or was it 12 millimetres behind. It was that close between first and second. I said earlier on this season Liverpool were getting the small things there way. Listening to Jurgen this afternoon after the Wolves game. He was saying the same thing but a differant language. City started getting those little things. The little things that make a massive differance between first and second.
Going through me prem title days, first at Mary Dee's, the Agueroooooooo moment. Second I got a ticket when City beat West Ham. Third, sat at home when Utd got beat at home. Today with family. Today deffo ranks alongside Agueroooooo. It's been tough, ave had more than enough squeaky bum moments and am glad it's finished. It's also seems a bit tinged. Ave a feeling that Kompany, Fernandinho, and Silva are playing there twilight years. Others are  going but they are legends.
Liverpool have played to a fantastic standard all season and lost just the one game v City. It was the draws that did them. But I watched City today and thought Walker was, and has been carried all season, Zinchenko has been an excellent left back, but is he the best. Mahrez, he has been poor most of the season but the goals he scored v Bournemouth and today show what he is capable of but he don't show it enough. What am saying is, there is room for improvement.
Finally Pep. The mentality that he has instilled in City is just phenomenal. Listening to Kompany talking today when asked about staying another year, " it's irrelevant, it's all about City". When asked about City winning the first ever domestic treble, again "to much context, it's City that matter". The focus that Pep has City, well focused on is incredible.
Finally, bad luck Liverpool, your seasons not done yet. Lick ones wounds and prepare for one last game.
Me am off for a lie down.
		
Click to expand...

 Iâ€™m not gonna read any of this (too painful) 

However, donâ€™t you dare have a lie down. Make every moment count, go get twated bro, yous deserved it


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Respect then mate, youâ€™ve put your hard earned in to it and covered the miles, had the high and lows and give as good as you get, never hiding behind your keyboard. 

Click to expand...

Honestly Paul thereâ€™s been very little lows this season, if any. 

Let the keyboard warriors enjoy themselves, it all stems from jealousy ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's a one off game, it's cliche time but anything can happen it really can. Watford are a good team, you just have to go at City, get in their faces. My only hope is that you don't sit back and play on the break. It's probably the sensible thing to do but it makes it dull for the neutral.

*I hope Watford win,* sorry Tashy, it would be good for the cup.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, Weâ€™ll miss out the charity shield then.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 12, 2019)

Very good end to the season for us

Started with zero points from 12

Finished with 10 points from 12

52 points which was my prediction 

Happy with 10th place. Least top half

Need to strengthen in summer

Central midfield 
Striker 
Left back
Back up keeper


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2019)

Chelsea fan here. 

Lesser of two evils for me is Spurs. 

I still haven't got over the ghost goal


----------



## sawtooth (May 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			This bitterness doesnâ€™t suit you Sean.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re right mate but itâ€™s what this thread can do to you.

I blame years of ridicule for finishing top 4 (God knows why)  Why should Liverpool fans get an easy ride now for finishing second?

Itâ€™s bantz, bitter bantz, but bantz all the same.ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Youâ€™re right mate but itâ€™s what this thread can do to you.

I blame years of ridicule for finishing top 4 (God knows why)  Why should Liverpool fans get an easy ride now for finishing second?

Itâ€™s bantz, bitter bantz, but bantz all the same.ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

It only works when you have a valid point though ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Chelsea fan here.

Lesser of two evils for me is Spurs.

*I still haven't got over the ghost goal *

Click to expand...

Have you forgotten how we sold you a pair of duds in Torres and Meirelles? ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Youâ€™re right mate but itâ€™s what this thread can do to you.

I blame years of ridicule for finishing top 4 (God knows why)  Why should Liverpool fans get an easy ride now for finishing second?

Itâ€™s bantz, bitter bantz, but bantz all the same.ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I think there is a clear difference between what Liverpool did this season compared to what Arsenal were doing for the last 4 seasons or so under Wenger. For Wenger it appeared that it was all about just getting top 4 - that was the â€œtrophyâ€ to aim for , there didnâ€™t seem to be any willing to use that top 4 spot as a spring board to better things ,CL and Title challenges, it seemed like settling for top 4 and no further ambitions , especially in the transfer market and ultimately other teams overtook Arsenal


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 12, 2019)

Well congratulations to both Liverpool and Man City for providing the juiciest run in for some time, 

Forget the tribalism that exists and celebrate the reality that both teams would have made worthy champions.

I hope Liverpoolâ€™s time will come.

Huge gap to the next few teams who need to improve big time to contend 

Who knows , in 3 years time both teams could be playing the mighty Wycombe Wanderers ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Rlburnside (May 12, 2019)

Got the C// final night sorted SiL 60th party, BiL Liverpool fan ( heâ€™s even got the tash) ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Sons coming with 2 grandkids,  1st daughters coming with 3 grandkids,2nd daughters coming with 2 grandkids. 

We are all going to roll up in Spurs shirtsðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think there is a clear difference between what Liverpool did this season compared to what Arsenal were doing for the last 4 seasons or so under Wenger. For Wenger it appeared that it was all about just getting top 4 - that was the â€œtrophyâ€ to aim for , there didnâ€™t seem to be any willing to use that top 4 spot as a spring board to better things ,CL and Title challenges, it seemed like settling for top 4 and no further ambitions , especially in the transfer market and ultimately other teams overtook Arsenal
		
Click to expand...

Please, not this again. not today Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Please, not this again. not today Phil.
		
Click to expand...

It was a a valid point ðŸ‘

Anyway all this seems to have glossed over Utd losing again at home , seems the players got a right earful from the fans with some showing a â€œ who cares â€œ attitude - someone asked in the BT sport panel if this is the start of Utd dropping away for a while - or a small blip. Massive rebuild needed and a very inexperienced manager at this level to do it? They have so much wrong with the squad where do they start ?


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2019)

I think it was fitting that both teams won on the final day. Two incredible teams who had incredible seasons really. And just thank the lord Liverpool didn't win it, really. I feel so relieved.

On a personal level I'm actually disappointed we finished 4th. At one stage there was clear daylight between us and 4th and we just totally ran out of steam and looked knackered for the last 12 games. To lose 13 league games is pretty poor, but to still finish 4th is REALLY poor for Arsenal & Man Utd. I will remember this as the season when we weren't very good, but those two were so bad they just handed us 4th anyway. 

Next season with a few clever signings I think Wolves could put the cat amongst the pigeons in that top six.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Tashy, enjoy your fireworks lad ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Lit them before it went to VAR ðŸ˜–


----------



## Tashyboy (May 12, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Got the C// final night sorted SiL 60th party, BiL Liverpool fan ( heâ€™s even got the tash) ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Sons coming with 2 grandkids,  1st daughters coming with 3 grandkids,2nd daughters coming with 2 grandkids.

We are all going to roll up in Spurs shirtsðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Ah say stop typecasting folks, there's rumours that some Mancs have a tash ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2019)

I see Liverpool's last goal of the league season was offside, how very fitting!


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2019)

They've just put their goal of the season nominees up on MOTD - it's between Townsend and Hazard for me.


----------



## Jensen (May 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			They've just put their goal of the season nominees up on MOTD - it's between Townsend and Hazard for me.
		
Click to expand...

Yup agreed, however I think Townsend shaves it


----------



## davemc1 (May 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I see Liverpool's last goal of the league season was offside, how very fitting!
		
Click to expand...

There honestly should be a dickhead filter on this thread

Youâ€™d never pass


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think it was fitting that both teams won on the final day. Two incredible teams who had incredible seasons really. And just thank the lord Liverpool didn't win it, really. I feel so relieved.

On a personal level I'm actually disappointed we finished 4th. At one stage there was clear daylight between us and 4th and we just totally ran out of steam and looked knackered for the last 12 games. To lose 13 league games is pretty poor, but to still finish 4th is REALLY poor for Arsenal & Man Utd. I will remember this as the season when we weren't very good, but those two were so bad they just handed us 4th anyway.

Next season with a few clever signings I think Wolves could put the cat amongst the pigeons in that top six.
		
Click to expand...

Last sentence is right with a few players they look a very capable side.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			They've just put their goal of the season nominees up on MOTD - it's between Townsend and Hazard for me.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty obvious they would give it to Kompany!
Townsend for me.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I see Liverpool's last goal of the league season was offside, how very fitting!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree the officials have been very poor this season.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think it was fitting that both teams won on the final day. Two incredible teams who had incredible seasons really. And just thank the lord Liverpool didn't win it, really. I feel so relieved.

On a personal level I'm actually disappointed we finished 4th. At one stage there was clear daylight between us and 4th and we just totally ran out of steam and looked knackered for the last 12 games. To lose 13 league games is pretty poor, but to still finish 4th is REALLY poor for Arsenal & Man Utd. I will remember this as the season when we weren't very good, but those two were so bad they just handed us 4th anyway. 

Next season with a few clever signings I think Wolves could put the cat amongst the pigeons in that top six.
		
Click to expand...

I think wolves will struggle more next season.. second season syndrome , wonâ€™t go down but wonâ€™t be as good

I think Leicester are more likely with Rodgers at the helm


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I think wolves will struggle more next season.. second season syndrome , wonâ€™t go down but wonâ€™t be as good

I think Leicester are more likely with Rodgers at the helm
		
Click to expand...

Thing is I can see a couple of Leicester players leaving, there will be lots of interest in Maddison, Ricardo P, Maguire, Chilwell. And Vardy can't keep going forever, is he 33 next season??


----------



## pauljames87 (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thing is I can see a couple of Leicester players leaving, there will be lots of interest in Maddison, Ricardo P, Maguire, Chilwell. And Vardy can't keep going forever, is he 33 next season??
		
Click to expand...

It does depend on if they can hold onto their players for sure but same with every club

Wolves have to sign Jimenez but half the league will be after him now , they donâ€™t have first dibs


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			It does depend on if they can hold onto their players for sure but same with every club

Wolves have to sign Jimenez but half the league will be after him now , they donâ€™t have first dibs
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they already did that. I think Wolves have a bit more financial clout than Leicester but I could be wrong.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, they already did that. I think Wolves have a bit more financial clout than Leicester but I could be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

must have missed them signing him. shame would have loved to have gone for him lol

Not just about financial clout though. Leicester have been a prem team longer and are settled.. (even won the thing) and have rodgers in whos proven to be a decent manager for them so far. 

wolves whilst looking good will suffer from a bit of second season syndrome 

I was surprised we finished just 5 points off them.. I thought would have been triple that..


----------



## Wolf (May 13, 2019)

See Houghtons out at Brighton today then, done a decent job all things considered but God they play woeful football perhaps they're e looking for that bit more now but will need investment


----------



## sawtooth (May 13, 2019)

I think Hughton deserved the chance to start the new season after keeping them up, they should have given him to January IMO.

Not easy to keep a team in the premier league with just pennies to spend.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			See Houghtons out at Brighton today then, done a decent job all things considered but God they play woeful football perhaps they're e looking for that bit more now but will need investment
		
Click to expand...

Shocking decision. He's a great manager and has kept a really poor squad up twice now. That's outrageous.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I see Liverpool's last goal of the league season was offside, how very fitting!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ behave you bad man it's finished


----------



## adam6177 (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Shocking decision. He's a great manager and has kept a really poor squad up twice now. That's outrageous.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, he got them to a cup final, kept them in the league twice..... unless they're about to spend Â£200m to strengthen the team then this is a bad move IMO.


----------



## jp5 (May 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I think wolves will struggle more next season.. second season syndrome , wonâ€™t go down but wonâ€™t be as good
		
Click to expand...

They could hardly have been any better this year - won their mini league once you discount the big six clubs.

Could only do better next year by finishing above Man Utd.... although by the looks of things that could happen!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2019)

Trouble is the second half of the season they won 2 games. Some of the football they play is good but it wasnt that long ago they were being ripped to bits on here for being defensive and dire.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 13, 2019)

jp5 said:



			They could hardly have been any better this year - won their mini league once you discount the big six clubs.

Could only do better next year by finishing above Man Utd.... although by the looks of things that could happen!
		
Click to expand...

another reason they could struggle... the europa league qualification and the extra games that comes with normally have an adverse affect on the team in the comp in regards to their league position if they arent used to it

edit (thats providing city win the cup I believe?)

watford winning the cup could do wolves a favour!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Shocking decision. He's a great manager and has kept a really poor squad up twice now. That's outrageous.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there was a Brighton fan on here a few weeks ago saying how awful the football has been this season. At least by doing this now it will give the new manager the best chance of signing their choice of players, gives them a full pre-season etc. Better that than getting rid 4 games in.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm sure there was a Brighton fan on here a few weeks ago saying how awful the football has been this season. At least by doing this now it will give the new manager the best chance of signing their choice of players, gives them a full pre-season etc. Better that than getting rid 4 games in.
		
Click to expand...

Their squad is still Championship level though. Unfortunately the money they have spent hasn't worked out, on players like Jahanbaksh and Locadia who have done nothing. If Hughton was responsible for transfers then that was probably the biggest stick to beat him with. If he wasn't though, then I think he's done the best he could with a poor squad.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 13, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Their squad is still Championship level though. Unfortunately the money they have spent hasn't worked out, on players like Jahanbaksh and Locadia who have done nothing. If Hughton was responsible for transfers then that was probably the biggest stick to beat him with. If he wasn't though, then I think he's done the best he could with a poor squad.
		
Click to expand...

I don't necessarily disagree with you. However, if you are watching defensive dross week after week the lustre of being in the PL starts to wear off. Fans and owners want to see a little bit of enjoyment, not just purely survival. Now it might be that with Brighton's budget this is not possible but I understand their desire to give it a go. If you stay with Hughton then you know you are going to get more of the same next season, and as Tashy has pointed out they have also barely won a game 2nd half of the season.

I'm sure Hughton will get another job, he clearly knows how to get teams out of the Championship.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't necessarily disagree with you. However, if you are watching defensive dross week after week the lustre of being in the PL starts to wear off. Fans and owners want to see a little bit of enjoyment, not just purely survival. Now it might be that with Brighton's budget this is not possible but I understand their desire to give it a go. If you stay with Hughton then you know you are going to get more of the same next season, and as Tashy has pointed out they have also barely won a game 2nd half of the season.

I'm sure Hughton will get another job, he clearly knows how to get teams out of the Championship.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, Burnley fans still seem happy enough.  I say be careful what you wish for, so many times have dumped pragmatic managers and gone down. Stoke, West Brom to name a couple of others. I suppose it's catch 22. Admit their latter form wasn't great so maybe they just feel a change of direction is worthwhile. Harsh on Hughton for me, but you're right, he won't struggle to get a new job.


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2019)

ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bazzatron (May 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			It does depend on if they can hold onto their players for sure but same with every club

Wolves have to sign Jimenez but half the league will be after him now , they donâ€™t have first dibs
		
Click to expand...

We signed him already.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 13, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			another reason they could struggle... the europa league qualification and the extra games that comes with normally have an adverse affect on the team in the comp in regards to their league position if they arent used to it

edit (*thats providing city win the cup I believe?)*

watford winning the cup could do wolves a favour!
		
Click to expand...

Correct. 

For the best of the rest the whole aim must be to qualify for Europe and take it for there? What are we playing for otherwise? 

We'll be spending in the Summer but not massively, think we'll still finish top half but won't break the top 6 for a good few years.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 13, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Correct. 

For the best of the rest the whole aim must be to qualify for Europe and take it for there? What are we playing for otherwise? 

We'll be spending in the Summer but not massively, think we'll still finish top half but won't break the top 6 for a good few years.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d love to see you get it and do well in both the comp and still the league 

Majority of teams that seem to get it (unless a top 6 club) struggle in the league whilst playing in the comp

Could argue arsenal have struggled in the league I guess lol

Majority of teams that come up and do well do suffer from second season when the other teams learn how to play against them. Shock factor goes

Combine that with the europa a 7th place this season could be bottom half easily next

So long as you donâ€™t go down (donâ€™t believe you will) then thatâ€™s a good season next season

Season after climb the table with more signings


----------



## chrisd (May 13, 2019)

Chris Hughton sacked by Brighton?

Cant believe it ðŸ˜£


----------



## robinthehood (May 13, 2019)

Sounds like a ban for City in the UCL may be on the cards.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Flipping Eck, were to start. I tipped Liverpool to win the title before City went on a 14 game winning streak. Who saw that coming. I also predicted Athletico winning the champs league and Utd winning the FA cup. So am up there with Homer.
Re Liverpool, soddin hell, 1-0 up and were 1-0 down and am thinkin " typical City" . Last year we finished with a fantastic 100 points and this year a battling, scraping, fighting for every point 98. Yet Liverpool finished 1 point, 11millimetres or was it 12 millimetres behind. It was that close between first and second. I said earlier on this season Liverpool were getting the small things there way. Listening to Jurgen this afternoon after the Wolves game. He was saying the same thing but a differant language. City started getting those little things. The little things that make a massive differance between first and second.
Going through me prem title days, first at Mary Dee's, the Agueroooooooo moment. Second I got a ticket when City beat West Ham. Third, sat at home when Utd got beat at home. Today with family. Today deffo ranks alongside Agueroooooo. It's been tough, ave had more than enough squeaky bum moments and am glad it's finished. It's also seems a bit tinged. Ave a feeling that Kompany, Fernandinho, and Silva are playing there twilight years. Others are  going but they are legends.
Liverpool have played to a fantastic standard all season and lost just the one game v City. It was the draws that did them. But I watched City today and thought Walker was, and has been carried all season, Zinchenko has been an excellent left back, but is he the best. Mahrez, he has been poor most of the season but the goals he scored v Bournemouth and today show what he is capable of but he don't show it enough. What am saying is, there is room for improvement.
Finally Pep. The mentality that he has instilled in City is just phenomenal. Listening to Kompany talking today when asked about staying another year, " it's irrelevant, it's all about City". When asked about City winning the first ever domestic treble, again "to much context, it's City that matter". The focus that Pep has City, well focused on is incredible.
Finally, bad luck Liverpool, your seasons not done yet. Lick ones wounds and prepare for one last game.
Me am off for a lie down.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations to City, Tashy and Amanda. Enjoy, it was a hell of a ride.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Congratulations to City, Tashy and Amanda. Enjoy, it was a hell of a ride.

Click to expand...

Cheers LB, Amanda is a City fan ðŸ˜³. There's two of us ðŸ˜³ World domination ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (May 14, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Sounds like a ban for City in the UCL may be on the cards.
		
Click to expand...

Well on a positive, that's gonna save me another year of heartache ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## AmandaJR (May 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Cheers LB, Amanda is a City fan ðŸ˜³. There's two of us ðŸ˜³ World domination ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Used to go to matches when I could (not exactly a local!) until I couldn't take the heartbreak anymore! So these days it's from my armchair so keep quiet on this thread (until provoked!!). My top memory is being at Maine Road to see us thrash Charlton 5-1 for promotion in 1985. I was slightly in love with Andy May  We'd been to Notts County the week before and were caught up in the terrace "stampede" to try and get the game abandoned. Very scary and an awful day - the following Saturday could not have been more different. Never forget it...


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Cheers LB, Amanda is a City fan ðŸ˜³. There's two of us ðŸ˜³ World domination ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

2's more than enough


----------



## Tashyboy (May 14, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep. Used to go to matches when I could (not exactly a local!) until I couldn't take the heartbreak anymore! So these days it's from my armchair so keep quiet on this thread (until provoked!!). My top memory is being at Maine Road to see us thrash Charlton 5-1 for promotion in 1985. I was slightly in love with Andy May  We'd been to Notts County the week before and were caught up in the terrace "stampede" to try and get the game abandoned. Very scary and an awful day - the following Saturday could not have been more different. Never forget it...
		
Click to expand...

Went to watch City v County ( a few times) Living in Mansfield. Well its just down the road. Anyway am sure and i stand corrected, i went to watch City V County in the league cup it was Tuesday the day of 9/11 attacks in NY. It was the most surreal game i have ever witnessed. Most of the crowd watched in stunned silence. One City fan was out of it and trying to get the crowd singing. A big bruiser threatened to cave his head in if he didn't shut up. He did. That game and May 11th the day i got married was the Bradford fire disaster. They are games I remember for all the wrong reasons â˜¹ï¸
That aside. Being in with the utd lot in the old Kippax when we battered them 5-1 went down well. Thats when utd reds couldn't fill there bus in Mansfield. ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (May 14, 2019)

Fish said:



			2's more than enough 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤—ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2019)

I guess itâ€™s bad enough when fans chant rubbish but players ?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/metr...lah-winning-premier-league-title-9537528/amp/

Stay classy


----------



## AmandaJR (May 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess itâ€™s bad enough when fans chant rubbish but players ?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/metr...lah-winning-premier-league-title-9537528/amp/

Stay classy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2019)

AmandaJR said:





Click to expand...

Not sure what exactly is funny about chants about â€œvictimsâ€ when everyone know where itâ€™s aimed and also about fans being battered in reference to what happened last year with Sean Cox.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not sure what exactly is funny about chants about â€œvictimsâ€ when everyone know where itâ€™s aimed and also about fans being battered in reference to what happened last year with Sean Cox.
		
Click to expand...

It's you who's funny


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			It's you who's funny 

Click to expand...


Thatâ€™s good to know - I guess it helps avoid the incident ðŸ‘


----------



## Kellfire (May 14, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not sure what exactly is funny about chants about â€œvictimsâ€ when everyone know where itâ€™s aimed and also about fans being battered in reference to what happened last year with Sean Cox.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t you see that your reaction to a group of footballers celebrating and releasing months of tension is playing into the victim tag perfectly?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Donâ€™t you see that your reaction to a group of footballers celebrating and releasing months of tension is playing into the victim tag perfectly?
		
Click to expand...

If you really think that - I just see it as showing some really poor actions of players as being shown all over the media - but i suppose if it helps people gloss over things. Itâ€™s quite ironic that in a year where players have stood up to poor chanting from the crowds we have a bunch of players displaying the same brain dead scum attitude as seen from some on the stands.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2019)

Scumbags of the world U-like.


----------



## Kellfire (May 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scumbags of the world U-like.
		
Click to expand...

And that makes two.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			And that makes two.
		
Click to expand...

Considering how universally you're disliked, pull up a pew, you'll fit in.

I've got some voodoo jazz hat in, want some?


----------



## Kellfire (May 14, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Considering how universally you're disliked, pull up a pew, you'll fit in.

I've got some voodoo jazz hat in, want some?
		
Click to expand...

Your insulting game is weak and is coming from an obvious position of hurt. 

To coin a cliche that is far too true, it is only a game. You need to give yourself some distance, it clearly affects you too much.


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess itâ€™s bad enough when fans chant rubbish but players ?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/metr...lah-winning-premier-league-title-9537528/amp/

Stay classy
		
Click to expand...

Its a bunch of footballers singing, end of. Are you really that precious that a few (nothing) words upset you?

Racist chanting, hang 'em high. Singing about Hillsborough, burn 'em. But seriously, its a nothing song, and sung very badly. Banter has been coming off the terraces for years and, in the main, is just something to laugh at and laugh off. To use an old, and perhaps now out of date, cliche, its a man's game. Crunching tackles and blood and guts... and you're peeved over some singing...?

Honestly, words like wuss spring to mind. I genuinely can't believe you're really feeling hurt over a song.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Its a bunch of footballers singing, end of. Are you really that precious that a few (nothing) words upset you?

Racist chanting, hang 'em high. Singing about Hillsborough, burn 'em. But seriously, its a nothing song, and sung very badly. Banter has been coming off the terraces for years and, in the main, is just something to laugh at and laugh off. To use an old, and perhaps now out of date, cliche, its a man's game. Crunching tackles and blood and guts... and you're peeved over some singing...?

Honestly, words like wuss spring to mind. I genuinely can't believe you're really feeling hurt over a song.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever happened to sticks and stones my break my bones but words will never hurt me

And they call my generation snow flakes!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Donâ€™t you see that your reaction to a group of footballers celebrating and releasing months of tension is playing into the victim tag perfectly?
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s not even a scouser,just a bit sensitive ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you really think that - I just see it as showing some really poor actions of players as being shown all over the media - but i suppose if it helps people gloss over things. Itâ€™s quite ironic that in a year where players have stood up to poor chanting from the crowds we have a bunch of players displaying the same brain dead scum attitude as seen from some on the stands.
		
Click to expand...

Poor actions?   They're just having a laugh having won the league. It's great to see. Good forbid they unwind and celebrate like human beings.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 15, 2019)

one for the spuds fans. ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Its a bunch of footballers singing, end of. Are you really that precious that a few (nothing) words upset you?

Racist chanting, hang 'em high. Singing about Hillsborough, burn 'em. But seriously, its a nothing song, and sung very badly. Banter has been coming off the terraces for years and, in the main, is just something to laugh at and laugh off. To use an old, and perhaps now out of date, cliche, its a man's game. Crunching tackles and blood and guts... and you're peeved over some singing...?

Honestly, words like wuss spring to mind. I genuinely can't believe you're really feeling hurt over a song.
		
Click to expand...

So singing about 96 people dying  and the whole associated connotations of "victims" and about some poor fella who was in a coma for months and wont live a normal life again is okay then?


----------



## robinthehood (May 15, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So singing about 96 people dying  and the whole associated connotations of "victims" and about some poor fella who was in a coma for months and wont live a normal life again is okay then?
		
Click to expand...

I think you're seeing more into it than there really is.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 15, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So singing about 96 people dying  and the whole associated connotations of "victims" and about some poor fella who was in a coma for months and wont live a normal life again is okay then?
		
Click to expand...

Using the word victim doesnâ€™t always mean itâ€™s about Hillsborough. 
Maybe itâ€™s the way you always feel hard done by?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Its a bunch of footballers singing, end of. Are you really that precious that a few (nothing) words upset you?

Racist chanting, hang 'em high. Singing about Hillsborough, burn 'em. But seriously, its a nothing song, and sung very badly. Banter has been coming off the terraces for years and, in the main, is just something to laugh at and laugh off. To use an old, and perhaps now out of date, cliche, its a man's game. Crunching tackles and blood and guts... and you're peeved over some singing...?

Honestly, words like wuss spring to mind. I genuinely can't believe you're really feeling hurt over a song.
		
Click to expand...

Is it though Bri, regardless of intention and the fact City fans have been singing the song all season, Iâ€™d suggest 99% of fans are aware of the connotations when they sing anti-Liverpool songs and use the word victims in it.
Hillsborough may of been a long time a go for some, but some are also still living with it on a daily basis.
Donâ€™t get me wrong there has been a few times I could of used the word victim to describe people on here, nothing to do with Hillsborough but when itâ€™s a Lpool fan or Scouser I wonâ€™t use it.
All teams have scum bag kn@bheads, but players and officials singing it? Come on, there needs to be a standard set.
Ill timed, badly judged, thoughtless etc etc it can be written off, but it shouldnâ€™t of happened in the first place and will do nothing but create animosity.
As for excusing their behaviour because theyâ€™ve just won the PL, wereâ€™s the line?


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So singing about 96 people dying  and the whole associated connotations of "victims" and about some poor fella who was in a coma for months and wont live a normal life again is okay then?
		
Click to expand...

lol, it definitely doesn't mean that. It just refers to Liverpool fans' victim mentality. Haven't you heard that other popular chant?
_It's never your fault
It's never your faaault
You're always the victim
It's never your fault!_


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			lol, it definitely doesn't mean that. It just refers to Liverpool fans' victim mentality. Haven't you heard that other popular chant?
_It's never your fault
It's never your faaault
You're always the victim
It's never your fault!_

Click to expand...

And were does that stem from! 
Never used when talking about Hillsborough I take it?

Step outside your club loyalty and think of the 96 ffs!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			lol, it definitely doesn't mean that. It just refers to Liverpool fans' victim mentality. Haven't you heard that other popular chant?
_It's never your fault
It's never your faaault
You're always the victim
It's never your fault!_

Click to expand...

Iâ€™d like to know when that was first sung

Was it before hillsborough?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™d like to know when that was first sung

Was it before hillsborough?
		
Click to expand...

Of course it wasnâ€™t!
But thatâ€™s irrelevant, no team or player should be singing about other Clubs, regardless of circumstances.


----------



## robinthehood (May 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Of course it wasnâ€™t!
But thatâ€™s irrelevant, no team or player should be singing about other Clubs, regardless of circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

Why? They are people just like you and me. 
As for City, most of the players were born some time after hillsborough and have little knowledge of it.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 15, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™d like to know when that was first sung

Was it before hillsborough?
		
Click to expand...

Come on now. Surely you know full well why that term is offensive. Even if it was said prior to Hillsborough (not old enough to know for certain myself). The use of it since by the establishment, press and rival fans was never done so in an innocent way. 

Anyone claiming to not know the conotations is a liar.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 15, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Why? They are people just like you and me.
As for City, most of the players were born some time after hillsborough and have little knowledge of it.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish. Absolute rubbish. There are memorials and visiting clubs lay wreaths. You honestly think thay don't know what happened?!


----------



## Orikoru (May 15, 2019)

Ironically them moaning about other player's and fan's chanting is playing right up to the victim mentality.


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So singing about 96 people dying  and the whole associated connotations of "victims" and about some poor fella who was in a coma for months and wont live a normal life again is okay then?
		
Click to expand...

Did you miss the sentence in my post that referred to Hillsborough? And where in that song does it mention a guy in a coma?

I didn't associate the "victim's" line with Hillsborough, nor the lad in the coma. All I saw was a bunch of players celebrating. If that is the connotation, I apologise.




pauldj42 said:



			Of course it wasnâ€™t!
But thatâ€™s irrelevant, no team or player should be singing about other Clubs, regardless of circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

"no team or player should be singing about other clubs, regardless of circumstances."

C'mon Paul. not "regardless of circumstances" I stood on the terraces at Ayresome Park for donkey's years singing many songs that where both humorous and gentle banter between fans. My seat at the Riverside was close to the away end and had great banter. Yes there's idiots on both sides but some of the best pints I've had have been with opposition fans, home and away.  Had a great time in a pub in Liverpool a couple of seasons back with the red fans before the game. Was the only Boro fan in a pub in Sheffield last year, sat with a couple of dozen Wednesday fans. In both cases there was banter and singing. Its part and parcel of the game, and long may it continue.


----------



## Beezerk (May 15, 2019)

I interpreted it as Salah being the victim of a Kompany tackle but what do I know ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
It was no way about Hillsborough imo, they wouldn't be stupid or nasty enough to do such a thing. Its football bantz end of.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Come on now. Surely you know full well why that term is offensive. Even if it was said prior to Hillsborough (not old enough to know for certain myself). The use of it since by the establishment, press and rival fans was never done so in an innocent way.

Anyone claiming to not know the conotations is a liar.
		
Click to expand...

My question was was it sung before hand

Because if it was then itâ€™s been morphed into something else


----------



## robinthehood (May 15, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Rubbish. Absolute rubbish. There are memorials and visiting clubs lay wreaths. You honestly think thay don't know what happened?!
		
Click to expand...

Who said they don't know it happened, you're just looking for an angle. It was nearly 30 years ago and these tragedies eventually fade from our collective memory, do you honestly believe those city players were deliberately wanting to cause offense to the families of those who died? Like i said, most wouldn't have had a clue


----------



## Kellfire (May 15, 2019)

robinthehood said:



*Who said they don't know it happened,* you're just looking for an angle. It was nearly 30 years ago and these tragedies eventually fade from our collective memory, do you honestly believe those city players were deliberately wanting to cause offense to the families of those who died? Like i said, most wouldn't have had a clue
		
Click to expand...

You did, in the last sentence of this same post...


----------



## robinthehood (May 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			You did, in the last sentence of this same post...
		
Click to expand...

If you want to be smart, then try harder, much much harder.


----------



## Kellfire (May 15, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			If you want to be smart, then try harder, much much harder.
		
Click to expand...

All Iâ€™ve done is point out exactly where you said people donâ€™t know about Hillsborough. You also said it in a post further up.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 15, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™d like to know when that was first sung

Was it before hillsborough?
		
Click to expand...

To my knowledge Since Hillsborough and only by Everton and United up until i'd say 2008 then the rest started latching on to it. I cant remember it being sung by any of the clubs home or away who are now singing it.


----------



## robinthehood (May 15, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			All Iâ€™ve done is point out exactly where you said people donâ€™t know about Hillsborough. You also said it in a post further up.
		
Click to expand...

Must try harder


----------



## Papas1982 (May 15, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			My question was was it sung before hand

Because if it was then itâ€™s been morphed into something else
		
Click to expand...

My mistake. It appeared to me as though you were ok with it being used if it had been sung prior, irrespective of whatâ€™s happened since. 

Reading back I probably got that impression due to other posts and the way the thread was heading.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Did you miss the sentence in my post that referred to Hillsborough? And where in that song does it mention a guy in a coma?

I didn't associate the "victim's" line with Hillsborough, nor the lad in the coma. All I saw was a bunch of players celebrating. If that is the connotation, I apologise.
		
Click to expand...

The "victims" connotations has always been used about Hillsborough.

"Battered on the streets" is the reference to Sean Cox, unless any Man City fans want to come out with some bollocks about what it is about, although their silence is deafening.

https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/sean-coxs-brother-says-manchester-16278761 

Its weird isnt it, never had any problems with man city fans until we started knocking them out of Europe, was previously the same with Chelsea. It seems that only when teams want to have a rivalry with us that they start gravitating towards these songs.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 15, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			To my knowledge Since Hillsborough and only by Everton and United up until i'd say 2008 then the rest started latching on to it. I cant remember it being sung by any of the clubs home or away who are now singing it.
		
Click to expand...

new generation of fans coming through maybe?

time fades the memories etc


----------



## DCB (May 15, 2019)

Gents, this is a very emotive subject can we please agree to disagree over this one and move on.  Football banter is one thing, but, this is not football banter.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 15, 2019)

DCB said:



			Gents, this is a very emotive subject can we please agree to disagree over this one and move on.  Football banter is one thing, but, this is not football banter.
		
Click to expand...


Ave been a good boy and kept out of it. ðŸ˜˜ðŸ¤—


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave been a good boy and kept out of it. ðŸ˜˜ðŸ¤—
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s be honesty Tashly,what ever youâ€™d said youâ€™d av been on to loser anyway. ðŸ™„


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave been a good boy and kept out of it. ðŸ˜˜ðŸ¤—
		
Click to expand...

Nobody ever wins in arguments like this.
The only victims are the families.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 15, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Letâ€™s be honesty Tashly,what ever youâ€™d said youâ€™d av been on to loser anyway. ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...


PS and CC98. I love it on this forum, some of the advice I have recieved is fantastic and greatly appreciated, some of the one liners and the crack I have on here, well it's like being back at the pit. But a few months ago, I made a concious decision to ignore a few folk. Everyone has an opinion, I appreciate that. But some folk on here. It is what it is and it ain't changing. Fair enough I can deal with that. But it's when it gets tribal. That I don't need. The negativity, I don't need.
The sun is blasting down and the grandkids are playing with Nanna and grandad. Why do I need to be stressed listening to the negativity on here. Yup I have my thoughts on what's being said. I have my thoughts on how it first came about. But as had been said don't matter what I say, am gonna come off here pissed off. And at the moment am not and life is very very sweet. Apart from me Golf.

So me, am off outside in th sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine. Enjoy boys and girls.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Did you miss the sentence in my post that referred to Hillsborough? And where in that song does it mention a guy in a coma?

I didn't associate the "victim's" line with Hillsborough, nor the lad in the coma. All I saw was a bunch of players celebrating. If that is the connotation, I apologise.




"no team or player should be singing about other clubs, regardless of circumstances."

C'mon Paul. not "regardless of circumstances" I stood on the terraces at Ayresome Park for donkey's years singing many songs that where both humorous and gentle banter between fans. My seat at the Riverside was close to the away end and had great banter. Yes there's idiots on both sides but some of the best pints I've had have been with opposition fans, home and away.  Had a great time in a pub in Liverpool a couple of seasons back with the red fans before the game. Was the only Boro fan in a pub in Sheffield last year, sat with a couple of dozen Wednesday fans. In both cases there was banter and singing. Its part and parcel of the game, and long may it continue.
		
Click to expand...

Team or player Bri, ie, those in an official capacity, I put all teams have kn@bhead fans.
Team officials, etc set the tone.


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Team or player Bri, ie, those in an official capacity, I put all teams have kn@bhead fans.
Team officials, etc set the tone.
		
Click to expand...

Why can't a team and its officials have a sing, e.g. Queen's "We are the champions." I disagree with you on the no singing under any circumstances. If the City players knew the connotations of victims, as has been explained for those of us who didn't know, then yes it was wrong.

For the bit about Kompany catching Salah, wrong at the time of the offence but banter in the song.

As for any other comments, I'm with Tashy. There's bits I could add but as DCB says, its too emotive a subject and is best left alone.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Who said they don't know it happened, you're just looking for an angle. It was nearly 30 years ago and these tragedies eventually fade from our collective memory, do you honestly believe those city players were deliberately wanting to cause offense to the families of those who died? Like i said, most wouldn't have had a clue
		
Click to expand...

Ignorance is not an excuse! 
Maybe you could draw up a list of the subjects that itâ€™s ok to class as banter, people died, surely if you are an educated, tolerant individual and someone told you â€œregardless of your intent, what you are saying I find offensiveâ€ any normal human being would show some respect and refrain from saying it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Why can't a team and its officials have a sing, e.g. Queen's "We are the champions." I disagree with you on the no singing under any circumstances. If the City players knew the connotations of victims, as has been explained for those of us who didn't know, then yes it was wrong.

For the bit about Kompany catching Salah, wrong at the time of the offence but banter in the song.

As for any other comments, I'm with Tashy. There's bits I could add but as DCB says, its too emotive a subject and is best left alone.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously! You are equating a pop song to a fans chant taking the p!ss out of rivals and risking offending them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2019)

For me it all seems very much out of character and strange considering how both teams have been this season - itâ€™s been tight all the way through the season right up until the last 45 mins and both teams have acted with grace and respect for each other , there have been no mind games , no silly sly digs - both managers and players have been nothing but complimentary of each other as each game has gone by. When the final whistle went Liverpool players and managers congratulated City on a great win and the City players and manager acknowledged the part Liverpool played and again it was very respectful. It made the season really feel like such an amazing season 

- and then to see the video and the have to ask why ? Why the need to do it - the words are harmful for a good number of people and they have over the years pointed towards very harmful events and it crossed the line and you wondered if that respect for each other which seemed genuine just gone - I wonder what Pep thinks now - a person who has been the embodiment of their respect for their opponents. Teams and fans will always at times sing about opponents and some will always use certain words which are just not banter - and saying â€œthey are just wordsâ€ for me is extremely ignorant especially when more and more recognise how harmful the written word or spoken word can be. 

Itâ€™s such a shame that this incident has left a bit of a sour taste after such a wonderful season for both clubs - and itâ€™s also a shame to see City try and brush it away - have a feeling their manager wonâ€™t be a happy man


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Seriously! You are equating a pop song to a fans chant taking the p!ss out of rivals and risking offending them.
		
Click to expand...

And now you're being way too sensitive!!! At least read everything I wrote AND digest it. Listen, not just hear.

You have said officials shouldn't sing songs under any circumstances, or do you just mean songs that reference things like Hillsborough or Munich? I said why can't they have, in effect, a general sing song? Are they supposed to just sit quietly drinking tea from china cups? Where have I equated a pop song with a rival's chant that would offend people? You really need to dial it back a bit Paul, as it looks like the red mist is taking over.

You will also see that I have already apologised for not realising it was about Hillsborough. Hillsborough, Munich, Bradford & Heysel should never ever be forgotten and deserves the greatest respect and deference. 

But that doesn't seem to stop people not accepting the apology with the good grace it was given with. The holier than thou "is extremely ignorant" from LiverpoolPhil typifies the ignorance from some 'pool fans too. Not everyone survives on every word coming out of the Liverpool Echo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			And now you're being way too sensitive!!! At least read everything I wrote AND digest it. Listen, not just hear.

You have said officials shouldn't sing songs under any circumstances, or do you just mean songs that reference things like Hillsborough or Munich? I said why can't they have, in effect, a general sing song? Are they supposed to just sit quietly drinking tea from china cups? Where have I equated a pop song with a rival's chant that would offend people? You really need to dial it back a bit Paul, as it looks like the red mist is taking over.

You will also see that I have already apologised for not realising it was about Hillsborough. Hillsborough, Munich, Bradford & Heysel should never ever be forgotten and deserves the greatest respect and deference.

But that doesn't seem to stop people not accepting the apology with the good grace it was given with. The holier than thou "is extremely ignorant" from LiverpoolPhil typifies the ignorance from some 'pool fans too. Not everyone survives on every word coming out of the Liverpool Echo.
		
Click to expand...

You are missing the point, lets agree for one moment itâ€™s not about Hillsborough or Sean Cox.

They said in their statement it was about fans in Kiev and Kompanyâ€™s tackle.

Professional Footballers should not be singing about any fans of any team getting beat up and certainly not about one of their players injuring another.

Hundreds of other songs could of been sung, not one mocking rivals.

Totally unprofessional from the Man City Staff.


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You are missing the point, lets agree for one moment itâ€™s not about Hillsborough or Sean Cox.

They said in their statement it was about fans in Kiev and Kompanyâ€™s tackle.

Professional Footballers should not be singing about any fans of any team getting beat up and certainly not about one of their players injuring another.

Hundreds of other songs could of been song, not one mocking rivals.

Totally unprofessional from the Man City Staff.
		
Click to expand...

We totally agree. Maybe we've been getting the fullstops and commas mixed up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			And now you're being way too sensitive!!! At least read everything I wrote AND digest it. Listen, not just hear.

You have said officials shouldn't sing songs under any circumstances, or do you just mean songs that reference things like Hillsborough or Munich? I said why can't they have, in effect, a general sing song? Are they supposed to just sit quietly drinking tea from china cups? Where have I equated a pop song with a rival's chant that would offend people? You really need to dial it back a bit Paul, as it looks like the red mist is taking over.

You will also see that I have already apologised for not realising it was about Hillsborough. Hillsborough, Munich, Bradford & Heysel should never ever be forgotten and deserves the greatest respect and deference. 

But that doesn't seem to stop people not accepting the apology with the good grace it was given with. *The holier than thou "is extremely ignorant" from LiverpoolPhil *typifies the ignorance from some 'pool fans too. Not everyone survives on every word coming out of the Liverpool Echo.
		
Click to expand...


The comment wasnâ€™t aimed at yourself as I donâ€™t believe you have said anything disrespectful on here or anything that needed apologising for.


----------



## robinthehood (May 15, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Ignorance is not an excuse!
Maybe you could draw up a list of the subjects that itâ€™s ok to class as banter, people died, surely if you are an educated, tolerant individual and someone told you â€œregardless of your intent, what you are saying I find offensiveâ€ any normal human being would show some respect and refrain from saying it.
		
Click to expand...

You're clearly incapable of separating emotion from logical thought. I'll leave you to it.


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The comment wasnâ€™t aimed at yourself as I donâ€™t believe you have said anything disrespectful on here or anything that needed apologising for.
		
Click to expand...

I apologised for my ignorance, and it looked like you were lumping me in because of ignorance.

The good thing is I'm off out to a beachside bar for a beer(s) and some tapas. I promise to come back way more relaxed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I apologised for my ignorance, and it looked like you were lumping me in because of ignorance.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all and apologies if it seemed that way - you put across your view of the incident in a respectful way and could understand the significance of the words used when Pete posted about it , i suspect the players also maybe didnâ€™t understand the significance and prob got a touch carried away. Itâ€™s a shame that the club though have just brushed it off.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 15, 2019)

Time to move on please, 

This subject is highly emotive and itâ€™s bound to get out of hand if discussed further .

Thank you


----------



## Tashyboy (May 15, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Time to move on please,

This subject is highly emotive and itâ€™s bound to get out of hand if discussed further .

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Going off topic about Boring City. Can we talk about City being possibly the first team to win the domestic treble. ðŸ˜


----------



## 4LEX (May 15, 2019)

Anyone surprised about this stuff? City fans used to sing 'TOWN FULL OF MUNICHS' to every away ground when they were in League One and the Championship.

Liverpool fans started a monopoly on mocking a tragedy. See the Munich 58 banners in the Kop in the 70's and 80's. It was only after their own disasters they calmed down and tried to bury it under the carpet.

It's all utterly pathetic and no side can take any moral high ground. I've heard United fans sing about Heysel and Hillsborough, even Chelsea fans do the same to this day. Disgusting.

The only difference is Liverpool fans are always the first to find fault and the last to accept any wrongdoing. I love Klopp, the attiitude and work ethic of the current Liverpool side but I was jumping up and down Sunday when City won it cos of the fans attitude over the last few decades. No bias, just a neutral view on it.


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Going off topic about Boring City. Can we talk about City being possibly the first team to win *the domestic treble.* ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

It would be a fantastic achievement, to win the second best treble available.  ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (May 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			It would be a fantastic achievement, to win the second best treble available.  ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (May 15, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Going off topic about Boring City. Can we talk about City being possibly the first team to win the domestic treble. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

No!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 15, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Anyone surprised about this stuff? City fans used to sing 'TOWN FULL OF MUNICHS' to every away ground when they were in League One and the Championship.

Liverpool fans started a monopoly on mocking a tragedy. See the Munich 58 banners in the Kop in the 70's and 80's. It was only after their own disasters they calmed down and tried to bury it under the carpet.

It's all utterly pathetic and no side can take any moral high ground. I've heard United fans sing about Heysel and Hillsborough, even Chelsea fans do the same to this day. Disgusting.

The only difference is Liverpool fans are always the first to find fault and the last to accept any wrongdoing. I love Klopp, the attiitude and work ethic of the current Liverpool side but I was jumping up and down Sunday when City won it cos of the fans attitude over the last few decades. No bias, just a neutral view on it.
		
Click to expand...

Last post on this, I promise Fragger.

You miss the point, nobody is defending fans behaviour or say any group of fans are better or worse than others.

This is about the behaviour of Players and Staff of Man City, Totally indefensible, regardless of how the words were intended or how any of us interpret them.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 15, 2019)

Dando said:



			No!
		
Click to expand...

Can we talk about Utd fans watching two episodes of Coronation street whilst City have there open bus tour.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 15, 2019)

Iâ€™ll not comment on this as the thread normally gets closed when I do but I have to say the Irony of what the mousers have been posting is so delicious I could eat it up!ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 15, 2019)

If City win on Saturday to take the domestic treble that will make it the 4th treble and I think just one left to go or maybe two 

Utd - League , Fa Cup and CL
Liverpool - League , League Cup and CL
Liverpool - FA Cup , League Cup and UEFA Cup 

So if City win itâ€™s League , FA Cup and League Cup 

Which leaves 

League , League Cup and UEFA Cup and League , FA Cup and UEFA Cup 

- so will they be done ? Or because of the way the UEFA Cup is now itâ€™s just not going to happen 

And then will the crowning glory happen - the quadruple? I donâ€™t think it will ever happen



Slime said:



			It would be a fantastic achievement, to win the second best treble available.  ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Third best ðŸ˜‰ believe the best ones have to include the CL


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If City win on Saturday to take the domestic treble that will make it the 4th treble and I think just one left to go or maybe two

Utd - League , Fa Cup and CL
*Third best ðŸ˜‰ believe the best ones have to include the CL*

Click to expand...

Good point, well made.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 15, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Time to move on please,

This subject is highly emotive and itâ€™s bound to get out of hand if discussed further .

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

So we're just going to move on again for the tenth time this season, are we?

Hillsborough, Heysel and victims is getting mentioned on a monthly basis.

Its a  joke!


----------



## robinthehood (May 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So we're just going to move on again for the tenth time this season, are we?

Hillsborough, Heysel and victims is getting mentioned on a monthly basis.

Its a  joke!
		
Click to expand...

What is it you want? The conversation  was started by a Liverpool fan.  Then rationally discussed in the main, save the odd one losing their rag


----------



## robinthehood (May 16, 2019)

And oof, has some one cursed Leeds? That's another year in the championship


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			So we're just going to move on again for the tenth time this season, are we?

Hillsborough, Heysel and victims is getting mentioned on a monthly basis.

Its a  joke!
		
Click to expand...

Football is the only sport I know where there is sometimes genuine hatred between supporters of different teams. 

Mostly itâ€™s just partisan, almost tribal rivalry, which as long as itâ€™s good humoured isnâ€™t a problem

Thatâ€™s football

This is a golf forum, we tolerate football threads, we could easily ban football and religion and politics threads, but that would devalue the forum in my view.

Re Liverpool specifically, you have â€œhistoryâ€  Heysel and Hillsborough happened, both tragic events. But they happened, and sometimes these events will get mentioned in the course of debate. 

Of course the context is everything and if the post is out of order, report it and we will look at it and take action if we think it appropriate, what you donâ€™t see is the editing , warning and infractions we issue behind the scenes.

There are so many posts in this thread itâ€™s impossible for the mods to police it fully, so if you see something that is obviously wrong, report it.

And if you drop another F bomb Iâ€™ll do you, Iâ€™ve edited it as itâ€™s a very emotive subject and you were clearly angry, but no need for that.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 16, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Football is the only sport I know where there is sometimes genuine hatred between supporters of different teams.

Mostly itâ€™s just partisan, almost tribal rivalry, which as long as itâ€™s good humoured isnâ€™t a problem

Thatâ€™s football

This is a golf forum, we tolerate football threads, we could easily ban football and religion and politics threads, and Manchester City who are going for a domestic treble which has never been done in the history of football and will surely go down as one of the greatest football teams in the universe including superman planet, but that would devalue the forum in my view.

Re Liverpool specifically, you have â€œhistoryâ€  Heysel and Hillsborough happened, both tragic events. But they happened, and sometimes these events will get mentioned in the course of debate.

Of course the context is everything and if the post is out of order, report it and we will look at it and take action if we think it appropriate, what you donâ€™t see is the editing , warning and infractions we issue behind the scenes.

There are so many posts in this thread itâ€™s impossible for the mods to police it fully, so if you see something that is obviously wrong, report it.

And if you drop another F bomb Iâ€™ll do you, Iâ€™ve edited it as itâ€™s a very emotive subject and you were clearly angry, but no need for that.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted fragger ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Lyle77 (May 16, 2019)

Fantastic match last night between Leeds and Derby in the second leg of the playoff.  True end to end match with both teams going for it.  A shame for Leeds having beat Derby three times this season and finishing 9 points ahead but that it is part and parcel of the playoff system.  Leeds were made to pay dearly for losing their concentration at the end of the first half and the start of the second half.  It would have been nice to have seen a Bielsa led side in the Premier League.   Hopefully, Bielsa will stay for another season as his team is very exciting.

However, with either Villa or Derby getting promoted it is good that there is going to be another English manager in the Premier League.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 16, 2019)

Lyle77 said:



			Fantastic match last night between Leeds and Derby in the second leg of the playoff.  True end to end match with both teams going for it.  A shame for Leeds having beat Derby three times this season and finishing 9 points ahead but that it is part and parcel of the playoff system.  Leeds were made to pay dearly for losing their concentration at the end of the first half and the start of the second half.  It would have been nice to have seen a Bielsa led side in the Premier League.   Hopefully, Bielsa will stay for another season as his team is very exciting.

However, with either Villa or Derby getting promoted it is good that there is going to be another English manager in the Premier League.
		
Click to expand...

What was going on with the keeper and defender. And it wasn't just the once. Cant help but think that once Leeds were caught â€œ spyingâ€ on opposition teams, they went backwards. 
Gonna be nice seeing the Chelsea trio eyeing one another up in the final aka Cole and Lampard V Terry.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2019)

It looks increasingly like City are going to be banned for a season from the CL. Not going to be good for the other top teams in the PL if that is the case, fewer games for them to play, fewer distractions, fewer injuries etc. 

One for Tashy and Amanda, will City fans care? I know the owners, manager and players will but I am not sure the City fans feel any love for the CL. This might suit them, concentrate purely on 3 in a row.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2019)

Lyle77 said:



			Fantastic match last night between Leeds and Derby in the second leg of the playoff.  True end to end match with both teams going for it.  A shame for Leeds having beat Derby three times this season and finishing 9 points ahead but that it is part and parcel of the playoff system.  Leeds were made to pay dearly for losing their concentration at the end of the first half and the start of the second half.  It would have been nice to have seen a Bielsa led side in the Premier League.   Hopefully, Bielsa will stay for another season as his team is very exciting.

However, with either Villa or Derby getting promoted it is good that there is going to be another English manager in the Premier League.
		
Click to expand...

Great game and watched the first half at supper club at the golf club with two Leeds fans including the VC. Glad I didn't watch the rest as they were having kittens especially after that keeper/defender howler for the first goal. I wonder if Bielsa will stay or be allowed to stay (Leeds record of sacking managers is legendary in the last few years) and definitely think since he came out about the spying their form dropped significantly. Did he carry on doing it? Having such detailed dossiers on each opposition clearly helped them get to the top of the league and I'm just wondering if they stopped and so lost a vital edge somewhere in preparation


----------



## Tashyboy (May 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It looks increasingly like City are going to be banned for a season from the CL. Not going to be good for the other top teams in the PL if that is the case, fewer games for them to play, fewer distractions, fewer injuries etc.

One for Tashy and Amanda, will City fans care? I know the owners, manager and players will but I am not sure the City fans feel any love for the CL. This might suit them, concentrate purely on 3 in a row.
		
Click to expand...

I 
was starting to feel the love for the champs league. But the noisy neighbours are not welcome at the top table. Both here and in europe. City get a one year ban for overspending. Utd for over spending get Olly for one year. Gonna do a big write up on City once the FA cup is done. But if City do get a ban. Chances are it wont be next season if they go through appeal process.


----------



## adam6177 (May 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It looks increasingly like City are going to be banned for a season from the CL. Not going to be good for the other top teams in the PL if that is the case, fewer games for them to play, fewer distractions, fewer injuries etc.

One for Tashy and Amanda, will City fans care? I know the owners, manager and players will but I am not sure the City fans feel any love for the CL. This might suit them, concentrate purely on 3 in a row.
		
Click to expand...

I see there is no mention of a premier league punishment......I believe the modern term is "financial doping".


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2019)

Lyle77 said:



			Fantastic match last night between Leeds and Derby in the second leg of the playoff.  True end to end match with both teams going for it.  A shame for Leeds having beat Derby three times this season and finishing 9 points ahead but that it is part and parcel of the playoff system.  Leeds were made to pay dearly for losing their concentration at the end of the first half and the start of the second half.  It would have been nice to have seen a Bielsa led side in the Premier League.   Hopefully, Bielsa will stay for another season as his team is very exciting.

However, with either Villa or Derby getting promoted it is good that there is going to be another English manager in the Premier League.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a joke that a team finishing 9 points below you can be promoted while you stay in champs.
The league table dosnt lie.
Playoffs should be scrapped.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It looks increasingly like City are going to be banned for a season from the CL. Not going to be good for the other top teams in the PL if that is the case, fewer games for them to play, fewer distractions, fewer injuries etc. 

One for Tashy and Amanda, will City fans care? I know the owners, manager and players will but I am not sure the City fans feel any love for the CL. This might suit them, concentrate purely on 3 in a row.
		
Click to expand...

I must confess I love the irony of the City fans whistling the CL anthem before each game, yet know that there are many players who only go to teams(theirs included) to play CL footy.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I
was starting to feel the love for the champs league. But the noisy neighbours are not welcome at the top table. Both here and in europe. City get a one year ban for overspending. Utd for over spending get Olly for one year. Gonna do a big write up on City once the FA cup is done. But if City do get a ban. Chances are it wont be next season if they go through appeal process.
		
Click to expand...

If overspending gives you an advantage in CL .
It also gives you one in the premier league so hand that back ASAP.
Teams have done this for years but nothing has been done as clever accountants have hidden everything.
Imagine EUFA accusing someone of financial irregularities, you couldnâ€™t make it up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 16, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Football is the only sport I know where there is sometimes genuine hatred between supporters of different teams.

Mostly itâ€™s just partisan, almost tribal rivalry, which as long as itâ€™s good humoured isnâ€™t a problem

Thatâ€™s football

This is a golf forum, we tolerate football threads, we could easily ban football and religion and politics threads, but that would devalue the forum in my view.

Re Liverpool specifically, you have â€œhistoryâ€  Heysel and Hillsborough happened, both tragic events. But they happened, and sometimes these events will get mentioned in the course of debate.

Of course the context is everything and if the post is out of order, report it and we will look at it and take action if we think it appropriate, what you donâ€™t see is the editing , warning and infractions we issue behind the scenes.

There are so many posts in this thread itâ€™s impossible for the mods to police it fully, so if you see something that is obviously wrong, report it.

And if you drop another F bomb Iâ€™ll do you, Iâ€™ve edited it as itâ€™s a very emotive subject and you were clearly angry, but no need for that.
		
Click to expand...

But whats the point of reporting it time and time and time again if nothing gets done long term?

The same cowards keep posting the same bile, and return a day or two later or a week later and do it again.

Ive been on this thread for nearly ten years and will debate football till the cows come home but recently its been taken over by the loons.

Its trolling, and its absolutely obvious.


----------



## Dando (May 16, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Bit of a joke that a team finishing 9 points below you can be promoted while you stay in champs.
The league table dosnt lie.
Playoffs should be scrapped.
		
Click to expand...

I said the exact same thing to a colleague this morning but at the end of the day it all comes down to Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2019)

Probably an unpopular opinion, but I really wanted Leeds to go up! Big club who have been away far too long, and Bielsa is a great character. Bit of a shame they bottled it last night big style. So we have the choice of Frank Lampard's Derby or John Terry's Villa now. Joy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Probably an unpopular opinion, but I really wanted Leeds to go up! Big club who have been away far too long, and Bielsa is a great character. Bit of a shame they bottled it last night big style. So we have the choice of Frank Lampard's Derby or John Terry's Villa now. Joy.
		
Click to expand...

I grew up in the NW and came across a good number of Leeds fans back then. They were particularly arrogant, racist and angry, in large numbers. The new Leeds fans are likely to be entirely different, different generation etc, but the memory of that tends to stick. They have been out of the PL for so long that people like me have not come across them for a very long time so the image is still the dated one. I am sure my memory of the club is one held by many, hence the dislike. They need to get promoted and play nicely with everyone for a season or two, , for that to change.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Probably an unpopular opinion, but I really wanted Leeds to go up! Big club who have been away far too long, and Bielsa is a great character. Bit of a shame they bottled it last night big style. So we have the choice of Frank Lampard's Derby or John Terry's Villa now. Joy.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh. Both the clubs left can claim to be just as big going by historical success. 

The fact one lot are noisier than the other is another story altogether.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 16, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ive been on this thread for nearly ten years and will debate football till the cows come home but recently its been taken over by the loons.
		
Click to expand...

I have also been on this thread for a number of years but post on it relatively rarely.

The reason being that it never has truly been a debate about football but merely an exercise in tribal, tit for tat, sniping.

Perhaps that is what now passes for debate but I am afraid that it doesn't fit  my idea.


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I grew up in the NW and came across a good number of Leeds fans back then. They were particularly arrogant, racist and angry, in large numbers. The new Leeds fans are likely to be entirely different, different generation etc, but the memory of that tends to stick. They have been out of the PL for so long that people like me have not come across them for a very long time so the image is still the dated one. I am sure my memory of the club is one held by many, hence the dislike. They need to get promoted and play nicely with everyone for a season or two, , for that to change.
		
Click to expand...

I get that most people hate Leeds, that's why I qualified it as an unpopular opinion. But I remember them having players like Radebe, Yeboah, then Kewell & Viduka. They were a quality Prem side, then the board made some horrible decisions and they plummeted. 



Papas1982 said:



			Tbh. Both the clubs left can claim to be just as big going by historical success.

The fact one lot are noisier than the other is another story altogether.
		
Click to expand...

Derby and Villa have both been up more recently than Leeds though. Would have liked to see them back up there, but wasn't to be. I suppose I'd rather see Frank Lampard's Derby go up than Villa.

This is probably opening a whole new can of worms, but I think it's silly that both of those clubs' best players are all on loan from big six Prem teams. Pointless going up with those players and then having to replace them all immediately.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 16, 2019)

Ironic that the two clubs in the Championship play-off final are two of those questioned by the Middlesbrough owner for significant manipulation of the FFP Rules. 

You can see why some may think it is a risk worth taking.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I get that most people hate Leeds, that's why I qualified it as an unpopular opinion. But I remember them having players like Radebe, Yeboah, then Kewell & Viduka. They were a quality Prem side, then the board made some horrible decisions and they plummeted.


Derby and Villa have both been up more recently than Leeds though. Would have liked to see them back up there, but wasn't to be. I suppose I'd rather see Frank Lampard's Derby go up than Villa.

This is probably opening a whole new can of worms, but I think it's silly that both of those clubs' best players are all on loan from big six Prem teams. Pointless going up with those players and then having to replace them all immediately.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf of they get promotion then they may have a chance to keep em another season. Realistically a player that's being loaned in the championship isn't likely to get into a top 6 side next season.

Re the players you mention. Yeboah was with them when they were a mid table team. Kewell and Viduka were definitely there during the decent time they had.


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Tbf of they get promotion then they may have a chance to keep em another season. Realistically a player that's being loaned in the championship isn't likely to get into a top 6 side next season.

Re the players you mention. Yeboah was with them when they were a mid table team. Kewell and Viduka were definitely there during the decent time they had.
		
Click to expand...

Yeboah was class though. Banging screamers every week. (In reality he probably only scored a handful that were replayed endlessly, lol.) I think it's just my generation though, when I started watching football they were a solid Prem team, then they got better and started competing - then they just kind of vanished. In a nine year stretch they finished top five 7 times, that's pretty good going. Then it was 15th, 19th, and they were gone. I would have liked to see them come back.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I get that most people hate Leeds, that's why I qualified it as an unpopular opinion. But I remember them having players like Radebe, Yeboah, then Kewell & Viduka. They were a quality Prem side, then the board made some horrible decisions and they plummeted.
		
Click to expand...

That side with O'Leary was great to see, it was a romantic story. I'm not sure why the unpopularity stuck after that but it did. That team should have banished those old memories.

Good points you make about the loans etc, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeboah was class though. Banging screamers every week. (In reality he probably only scored a handful that were replayed endlessly, lol.) I think it's just my generation though, when I started watching football they were a solid Prem team, then they got better and started competing - then they just kind of vanished. In a nine year stretch they finished top five 7 times, that's pretty good going. Then it was 15th, 19th, and they were gone. I would have liked to see them come back.
		
Click to expand...

They were never gonna bounce straight back tbh. They took a punt on the cl. Missed it one year and were gone. Lived and died by the sword. All that success you remember was built on quicksand. It wasnâ€™t done organically like spurs for example. They took a punt and failed. No sympathy from me Iâ€™m afraid. 

Yeah Yeboah scored the same banger two years in a row but history would have you believe it was every weekend lol


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That side with O'Leary was great to see, it was a romantic story. I'm not sure why the unpopularity stuck after that but it did. That team should have banished those old memories.

Good points you make about the loans etc, I wasn't aware of that.
		
Click to expand...

I think any goodwill they built up was ruined by Lee Bowyer!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Football is the only sport I know where there is sometimes genuine hatred between supporters of different teams. 

Mostly itâ€™s just partisan, almost tribal rivalry, which as long as itâ€™s good humoured isnâ€™t a problem

Thatâ€™s football

This is a golf forum, we tolerate football threads, we could easily ban football and religion and politics threads, but that would devalue the forum in my view.

Re Liverpool specifically, you have â€œhistoryâ€  Heysel and Hillsborough happened, both tragic events. But they happened, and sometimes these events will get mentioned in the course of debate. 

Of course the context is everything and if the post is out of order, report it and we will look at it and take action if we think it appropriate, what you donâ€™t see is the editing , warning and infractions we issue behind the scenes.

There are so many posts in this thread itâ€™s impossible for the mods to police it fully, so if you see something that is obviously wrong, report it.

And if you drop another F bomb Iâ€™ll do you, Iâ€™ve edited it as itâ€™s a very emotive subject and you were clearly angry, but no need for that.
		
Click to expand...

I believe what Pete is trying to say is 

Hillsborough, Heysel , Munich , Bradford etc shouldnâ€™t be â€œtabooâ€ subjects , there is no reason why it canâ€™t be discussed and just look at the way Hobbit and Paul interacted about it , these were awful events and at times itâ€™s good to keep awareness about them 

BUT the issue is when people use these events as some sort of tool to try and score points or get people to react , it happens on here regularly from a few certain people and the â€œwarningâ€ comes out but a couple weeks later it happens again , itâ€™s disgraceful that people are allowed to use innocent lives lost as something to troll people. It happens all over social media and not just here though and people seem to love the reaction which is natural.

Rivalry , banter , tribalism etc will always be there in football and 99% of the time itâ€™s within the acceptable boundaries - itâ€™s a shame that the 1% go beyond that line and imo using Hillsborough etc to get people to react is disgusting - even more so when you know itâ€™s from grown adults who know exactly what happened. Talk of Hillsborough etc should never be culled - the use of it to wind people up should be.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Probably an unpopular opinion, but I really wanted Leeds to go up! Big club who have been away far too long, and Bielsa is a great character. Bit of a shame they bottled it last night big style. So we have the choice of Frank Lampard's Derby or *John Terry's Villa *now. Joy.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not Dennis Smithâ€™s Villa ? 




Lord Tyrion said:



			That side with O'Leary was great to see, it was a romantic story. I'm not sure why the unpopularity stuck after that but it did. That team should have banished those old memories.

Good points you make about the loans etc, I wasn't aware of that.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a shame that the romantic story is the reason why they dropped like stones - paying massive wages and then banking on CL to help pay for them . A lot of their unpopularity was from that and of course historically from the Revie years etc


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a shame that the romantic story is the reason why they dropped like stones - paying massive wages and then banking on CL to help pay for them . A lot of their unpopularity was from that and of course historically from the Revie years etc
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember at the time people being aware that they were blowing the budget, it was only at the end when they started to unravel. That team played with freedom, they had a number of young and exciting players in it. They were reminiscent of the Spurs team when Bale was there, imo.

I'm sure you are right about the Revie team, largely disliked by most. I didn't mention that era as it was before me and so not my reference point. It certainly would be for many though.


----------



## Hobbit (May 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe what Pete is trying to say is

Hillsborough, Heysel , Munich , Bradford etc shouldnâ€™t be â€œtabooâ€ subjects , there is no reason why it canâ€™t be discussed and just look at the way Hobbit and Paul interacted about it , these were awful events and at times itâ€™s good to keep awareness about them

BUT the issue is when people use these events as some sort of tool to try and score points or get people to react , it happens on here regularly from a few certain people and the â€œwarningâ€ comes out but a couple weeks later it happens again , itâ€™s disgraceful that people are allowed to use innocent lives lost as something to troll people. It happens all over social media and not just here though and people seem to love the reaction which is natural.

Rivalry , banter , tribalism etc will always be there in football and 99% of the time itâ€™s within the acceptable boundaries - itâ€™s a shame that the 1% go beyond that line and imo using Hillsborough etc to get people to react is disgusting - even more so when you know itâ€™s from grown adults who know exactly what happened. Talk of Hillsborough etc should never be culled - the use of it to wind people up should be.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said Phil.

Knowing history, learning from history stops people making the same mistakes. 

Some of the best laughs I've had at matches has been with opposition supporters at away games. Probably the best being a night match at Spurs 10-15 years back. Ended up going for a curry with them - fab night! Banter can be sharp but still brilliant. As long as we remember that banter, like any joke, has to be able to be laughed at by both sides. We all a laugh and to enjoy life, so why troll?

Worst night was at an international night. Internationals seem to come with a far greater share of idiots from both sides.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't remember at the time people being aware that they were blowing the budget, it was only at the end when they started to unravel. That team played with freedom, they had a number of young and exciting players in it. They were reminiscent of the Spurs team when Bale was there, imo.

I'm sure you are right about the Revie team, largely disliked by most. I didn't mention that era as it was before me and so not my reference point. It certainly would be for many though.
		
Click to expand...

I get the Revie thing (for those that remember that far back like me) and yes I think there was a dislike to the way they played and the "dirty Leeds" tag that went with them. As for their demise after that, as others have said if was a bankrolled project based on CL qualification and once that failed it fell like a house of cards. As a club now, they've had great support even as a league one side and so you have to hope they enjoy their chance to get to the PL and if they get there, the club has a degree of stability, especially in terms of their managerial turnover, and that they buy sensibly and with a pragmatic outlook to PL survivability (unlike my mob who spent Â£100m+ and ended up with players that couldn't play as a team and look where that finished)


----------



## pendodave (May 16, 2019)

As someone who occasionally spends money on watching football, I'd much rather have big city teams with ambition and support  like villa and Leeds in the top flight than a lesser light with a few hundred away fans, 10 men behind the ball, time wasting from minute one, tactical fouling etc etc

I'm old enough to remember many incarnations of Leeds, doesn't bother me in the slightest. Most clubs have gone through a variety of good and bad times, many self inflicted, so it's tough to take the moral high ground.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I 
was starting to feel the love for the champs league. But the noisy neighbours are not welcome at the top table. Both here and in europe. City get a one year ban for overspending. Utd for over spending get Olly for one year. Gonna do a big write up on City once the FA cup is done. But if City do get a ban. Chances are it wont be next season if they go through appeal process.
		
Click to expand...


Itâ€™s not just about â€œoverspendingâ€ though - itâ€™s seems itâ€™s also about deception and lying to the authorities in regards covering up spending to ensure FFP rules are complied too . Itâ€™s got nothing to do with â€œnot being welcomeâ€ as if itâ€™s some big conspiracy against City - remember they have already been found guilty once before and fined.

City are also currently under investigation by FA , Prem League and FIFA - 

City have bought themselves a place in the top table over a very short period of time - that was only done through the spending which is ok provided the money being spent is at a level within FFP , 

For years people wanted FFP to show some teeth and make the sport a bit more financially responsible- maybe this is the start as opposed to a one off


----------



## Papas1982 (May 16, 2019)

pendodave said:



			As someone who occasionally spends money on watching football, I'd much rather have big city teams with ambition and support  like villa and Leeds in the top flight than a lesser light with a few hundred away fans, 10 men behind the ball, time wasting from minute one, tactical fouling etc etc

I'm old enough to remember many incarnations of Leeds, doesn't bother me in the slightest. Most clubs have gone through a variety of good and bad times, many self inflicted, so it's tough to take the moral high ground.
		
Click to expand...

The size of a cubs fan base has zero to do with the style of play youâ€™ll get to see. Do you honestly think if Leeds were to have gained promotion theyâ€™d have gone all gun ho all season? Finances form fans are insignificant now. Itâ€™s all media revenue. If bmouth made the champions league two years in a row theyâ€™d be able to outspend any of the so called big city teams that arenâ€™t currently present in the league (if theyâ€™d been promoted and finished 17th).


----------



## USER1999 (May 16, 2019)

So Barca and Madrid have absolutely ignored FFP for years, but the moment City look to be getting somewhere, UEFA jump on them. Hmm.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it not Dennis Smithâ€™s Villa ?




Itâ€™s a shame that the romantic story is the reason why they dropped like stones - paying massive wages and then banking on CL to help pay for them . A lot of their unpopularity was from that and of course historically from the Revie years etc
		
Click to expand...

The Revie years produced a terrific team playing some marvellous football.

Yes they knew how to dig but, in those days,  everyone did.

The problem is that the terms "dirty Leeds" and the "Revie era" are bandied about by many who have no knowledge or experience of the '60s and '70s.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Bit of a joke that a team finishing 9 points below you can be promoted while you stay in champs.
The league table dosnt lie.
Playoffs should be scrapped.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a joke that the â€œchampionsâ€ league final is against a team thatâ€™s lost 13 games this season and other team who havenâ€™t won the league in 29 years


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Probably an unpopular opinion, but I really wanted Leeds to go up! Big club who have been away far too long, and Bielsa is a great character. Bit of a shame they bottled it last night big style. So we have the choice of Frank Lampard's Derby or John Terry's Villa now. Joy.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t think they bottled it Derby just played very well imo.
Best game I have seen for a while end to end.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit of a joke that the â€œchampionsâ€ league final is against a team thatâ€™s lost 13 games this season and other team who havenâ€™t won the league in 29 years
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you!
The champions of each country should be in and thatâ€™s it.
Getting into Europe for coming seventh should stop as well.
But money talks.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Totally agree with you!
The champions of each country should be in and thatâ€™s it.
Getting into Europe for coming seventh should stop as well.
But money talks.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Champs league should be

League cup winner
Europa winner
League winner
Fa cup winner 

Teams would take all comps full force if they got into the champs league

Iâ€™ve been to 2 play off finals and they are great tbh!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Agreed. Champs league should be

League cup winner
Europa winner
League winner
Fa cup winner

Teams would take all comps full force if they got into the champs league

Iâ€™ve been to 2 play off finals and they are great tbh!
		
Click to expand...

I like that idea in someways. But what if a team wins more than one? Quite often a lesser team can be a runner up in a cup compared to a league?

Iâ€™d be happy to keep things as they are. Whilst running a league winners cup as a straight knock out. Neutral grounds for all games. One leg. Would probably only add 5 games.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It looks increasingly like City are going to be banned for a season from the CL. Not going to be good for the other top teams in the PL if that is the case, fewer games for them to play, fewer distractions, fewer injuries etc.

One for Tashy and Amanda, will City fans care? I know the owners, manager and players will but I am not sure the City fans feel any love for the CL. This might suit them, concentrate purely on 3 in a row.
		
Click to expand...

I'd take winning the Premiership over CL all day long. Probably the FA Cup too! Never been too excited by European football even though some see it as the pinnacle.


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Agreed. Champs league should be

League cup winner
Europa winner
League winner
Fa cup winner

Teams would take all comps full force if they got into the champs league

Iâ€™ve been to 2 play off finals and they are great tbh!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it's misnamed. Calling it Champion's League and probably around 30-40% of the teams in it are actually champions of that season. Just go back to calling it the European Cup.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Agreed. Champs league should be

League cup winner
Europa winner
League winner
Fa cup winner

Teams would take all comps full force if they got into the champs league

Iâ€™ve been to 2 play off finals and they are great tbh!
		
Click to expand...

I would go back to how it used to be .
European Cup Champions only.
runners up in separate comp.
FA / League cup cup winners cup .
All knock out home and away.

Not holding my breath.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit of a joke that the â€œchampionsâ€ league final is against a team thatâ€™s lost 13 games this season and other team who havenâ€™t won the league in 29 years
		
Click to expand...

Fgs donâ€™t set them off again,theyâ€™ve only just picked their dummies upðŸ¤£


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I like that idea in someways. But what if a team wins more than one? Quite often a lesser team can be a runner up in a cup compared to a league?

Iâ€™d be happy to keep things as they are. Whilst running a league winners cup as a straight knock out. Neutral grounds for all games. One leg. Would probably only add 5 games.
		
Click to expand...

Tough , if they win more than one thatâ€™s it.. one place
Say we all know city going to win the league , a team like man united would be forced to focus on the league cup.. making it a proper comp


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 16, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fgs donâ€™t set them off again,theyâ€™ve only just picked their dummies upðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...


Err youâ€™re not helping , either contribute constructively or donâ€™t contribute at all
ðŸ‘


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 16, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Err youâ€™re not helping , either contribute constructively or donâ€™t contribute at all
ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Gatcha ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I agree, it's misnamed. Calling it Champion's League and probably around 30-40% of the teams in it are actually champions of that season. Just go back to calling it the European Cup.
		
Click to expand...




clubchamp98 said:



			I would go back to how it used to be .
European Cup Champions only.
runners up in separate comp.
FA / League cup cup winners cup .
All knock out home and away.

Not holding my breath.
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s be honest itâ€™s now 27 years since they changed the format , itâ€™s not like itâ€™s just happened, itâ€™s been this way for a long time now.

And if it didnâ€™t change then the clubs would have just formed their European League anyway. Some may not like it but it has produced some outstanding teams , games , players throughout its history


----------



## Hobbit (May 16, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Bit of a joke that the â€œchampionsâ€ league final is against a team thatâ€™s lost 13 games this season and other team who havenâ€™t won the league in 29 years
		
Click to expand...

Both of which have beaten champions in their run to the final, and with exciting football too.

Sounds like a good result to me.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Letâ€™s be honest itâ€™s now 27 years since they changed the format , itâ€™s not like itâ€™s just happened, itâ€™s been this way for a long time now.

And if it didnâ€™t change then the clubs would have just formed their European League anyway. Some may not like it but it has produced some outstanding teams , games , players throughout its history
		
Click to expand...

Yes it has but itâ€™s produced some dead rubber dross as well.
There are teams in CL havenâ€™t got a cats chance and just there for the money.
It is what it is..


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 16, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Letâ€™s be honest itâ€™s now 27 years since they changed the format , itâ€™s not like itâ€™s just happened, itâ€™s been this way for a long time now.

And if it didnâ€™t change then the clubs would have just formed their European League anyway. Some may not like it but it has produced some outstanding teams , games , players throughout its history
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree and overall I have no issue with the qualification criteria. 
Also I think you are right that otherwise the top clubs would have, quite likely, have gone off and done their own thing.

However,  and I know that it may seem pedantic, I still cannot accept it being called the Champion's League. It isn't!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes it has but itâ€™s produced some dead rubber dross as well.
There are teams in CL havenâ€™t got a cats chance and just there for the money.
It is what it is..
		
Click to expand...

The old tournament had teams that didnâ€™t have a chance of winning and also produced some awful games - but what the CL does do though 99% of the time bring the best teams and best players together across Europe playing against each other. You didnâ€™t always get that with the European Cup 

The old European Cup was good - but it wasnt great. 

Itâ€™s evolved - as do most sporting events through history 



MetalMickie said:



			I don't disagree and overall I have no issue with the qualification criteria.
Also I think you are right that otherwise the top clubs would have, quite likely, have gone off and done their own thing.

However,  and I know that it may seem pedantic, I still cannot accept it being called the Champion's League. It isn't!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they name doesnâ€™t ring true and i still call it the European Cup


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 16, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ed-achilles-chelsea-confirm-a4144366.html?amp

Why the heck would you be playing a friendly and playing key players before your final ?! Seems madness and feel sorry for the player


----------



## Hobbit (May 16, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes it has but itâ€™s produced some dead rubber dross as well.
There are teams in CL havenâ€™t got a cats chance and just there for the money.
It is what it is..
		
Click to expand...

I think you've touched on what is wrong with it, though quite how you its put right... Wrexham used to win the Welsh Cup and qualify for Europe. I guess the preliminaries sort out the dross.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I think you've touched on what is wrong with it, though quite how you its put right... Wrexham used to win the Welsh Cup and qualify for Europe. I guess the preliminaries sort out the dross.
		
Click to expand...

Yet Celtic will always qualify


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 16, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I think you've touched on what is wrong with it, though quite how you its put right... Wrexham used to win the Welsh Cup and qualify for Europe. I guess the preliminaries sort out the dross.
		
Click to expand...

True but the competition they qualified for was the European Cup Winners Cup so that was fair enough. 

The name Champions' League implies something that is just not true. 

By all means keep the  competition as it is, just  change the name.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2019)

I know we all complain about the cheating and diving in the PL, however, the diving and play acting in the EFL play off between Pompey and SLand is on another level itâ€™s embarrassing.


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I know we all complain about the cheating and diving in the PL, however, the diving and play acting in the EFL play off between Pompey and SLand is on another level itâ€™s embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

last nights game between Leeds and Derby the same, clearly not practised the dark arts to premiership level lol

long long overdue the FA actually do something about it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			last nights game between Leeds and Derby the same, clearly not practised the dark arts to premiership level lol

long long overdue the FA actually do something about it
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, I understand thereâ€™s a lot riding on these games but itâ€™s shocking. VAR in the PL next year will be very interesting.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 16, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Totally agree with you!
The champions of each country should be in and thatâ€™s it.
Getting into Europe for coming seventh should stop as well.
*But money talks.*

Click to expand...

But to much "Oil" money. Well, it's stops the top table being the top table. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## fundy (May 16, 2019)

locals showing their class in the front row of the crowd haha, get that idiot thrown out


----------



## Tashyboy (May 16, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I'd take winning the Premiership over CL all day long. Probably the FA Cup too! Never been too excited by European football even though some see it as the pinnacle.
		
Click to expand...

If you had told me 20 years ago City would one day be in the prem league I would of thought you were insane. To win it. Not a cat in hells chance. Win it four times in 9 years. Never mind " oh and Wembley will be your second home". I would of thought you should be in a straight jacket. Winning the league for me. Ask the Leicester fans. Champs league, it was my chance to see Messi, Ronaldo, Mbappe and others. Don't think City have ever got " European football", but Pep has. Maybe one day it will filter down to us fans. But winning the Prem title with days like Sunday and the Agueroooooooooooooooo day. At the moment, the prem all day long.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 16, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			If you had told me 20 years ago City would one day be in the prem league I would of thought you were insane. To win it. Not a cat in hells chance. Win it four times in 9 years. Never mind " oh and Wembley will be your second home". I would of thought you should be in a straight jacket. Winning the league. Champs league, it was my chance to see Messi, Ronaldo, Mbappe and others. Don't think City have ever got " European football", but Pep has. Maybe one day it will filter down to us fans. But winning the Prem title with days like Sunday and th Agueroooooooooooooooo day. At the moment, the prem all day long.
		
Click to expand...

Ageurooooooooooooooo - still sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 16, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Both of which have beaten champions in their run to the final, and with exciting football too.

Sounds like a good result to me.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Hobby, am avin flash backs ðŸ˜


----------



## Tashyboy (May 16, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Ageurooooooooooooooo - still sends shivers down my spine.
		
Click to expand...

Never got tickets for that game, watched it in Mary Dee's. With about 1,000 others. It went mental. Next title a pal gave me his daughters ticket " if I would pay the Â£38 upgrade" . Oh bless ya. 2-0 v West Ham. Third one, I had a season ticket. Thing is, if City get to a champs league final, there's no chance of me getting one. Same as the FA cup final, tickets are like rocking horse poo. Aguerooooooo, it is one of those history moments we don't have. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 16, 2019)

fundy said:



			locals showing their class in the front row of the crowd haha, get that idiot thrown out
		
Click to expand...

I can see that bloke trying to get on the pitch at the end!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 16, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Never got tickets for that game, watched it in Mary Dee's. With about 1,000 others. It went mental. Next title a pal gave me his daughters ticket " if I would pay the Â£38 upgrade" . Oh bless ya. 2-0 v West Ham. Third one, I had a season ticket. Thing is, if City get to a champs league final, there's no chance of me getting one. Same as the FA cup final, tickets are like rocking horse poo. Aguerooooooo, it is one of those history moments we don't have. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I was playing golf! Important foursomes match and couldn't get out of it. Secretly kept checking my phone and all but sat and cried on the 10th tee. Then I started getting texts from friends and family congratulating me (like I'd done something!). To be honest I don't think I could have been able to bear watching it...typical bloody City!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 16, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			I was playing golf! Important foursomes match and couldn't get out of it. Secretly kept checking my phone and all but sat and cried on the 10th tee. Then I started getting texts from friends and family congratulating me (like I'd done something!). To be honest I don't think I could have been able to bear watching it...typical bloody City!
		
Click to expand...

When City went 2-1 down me brother left the pub and went back to the car crying, I met him outside an off licence an hour after the game was finished. He was leathered. He had the biggest flag I had ever seen. Happy happy days.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 16, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			But to much "Oil" money. Well, it's stops the top table being the top table. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Dosnt matter where the money comes from itâ€™s all about making more.
Just look at the ticket prices for the finals and one venue.(Baku )
Fans canâ€™t get there!
The match going fans are a second thought.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Dosnt matter where the money comes from itâ€™s all about making more.
Just look at the ticket prices for the finals and one venue.(Baku )
Fans canâ€™t get there!
The match going fans are a second thought.
		
Click to expand...

Sssssh, what you are saying is part of my grief with UEFA/FFP. After the FA cup am having a rant.ðŸ‘


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 17, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Sssssh, what you are saying is part of my grief with UEFA/FFP. After the FA cup am having a rant.ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

If ever there was a case for boycotting a game then the Baku one is it.
There was no thought about the fans at all.
But match going fans will do everything to get there and EUFA know that.
They could play at Wembley or Spurs new ground ,Stadium de France, Barca at least you can get there with little difficulty, think of all that Carbon footprint going to the other side of Europe.
There should always be a back up venue just for cases like this.


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2019)

Arsenal could boycott it, there is just the small matter of CL qualification, and potentially 60m in the kitty. Not going to happen.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 17, 2019)

Are we moaning about the EL final in Baku just because its got 2 English clubs in it, or would we fight the same arguement if it were a German and Russian team playing it?
Whilst it isn't the best place for 2 English teams, the venue was chosen 2 years ago and if anyone could have known it would be thus...can I have the lottery tickets numbers for 2 years time please (I promise to share it with you )


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Are we moaning about the EL final in Baku just because its got 2 English clubs in it, or would we fight the same arguement if it were a German and Russian team playing it?
Whilst it isn't the best place for 2 English teams, the venue was chosen 2 years ago and if anyone could have known it would be thus...can I have the lottery tickets numbers for 2 years time please (I promise to share it with you )
		
Click to expand...

I agree that it should be shared around, but real out of the way places need to make sure that there are enough hotels / accomodation / flights in and out for that week, and at an affordable cost for most.

They should set up a website for locals to voluntarily host incoming fans, set up a tented village and have enough airstrips / landing slots for the extra flights coming in from the countries of participation.

Kiev (the city) did none of this, although their general public did "free couch Kiev" as a facebook page and this helped thousands of fans from Liverpool and Real.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Arsenal could boycott it, there is just the small matter of CL qualification, and potentially 60m in the kitty. Not going to happen.
		
Click to expand...

My post was the fans not the club.
How would it look for EUFA with an empty stadium.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Are we moaning about the EL final in Baku just because its got 2 English clubs in it, or would we fight the same arguement if it were a German and Russian team playing it?
Whilst it isn't the best place for 2 English teams, the venue was chosen 2 years ago and if anyone could have known it would be thus...can I have the lottery tickets numbers for 2 years time please (I promise to share it with you )
		
Click to expand...

Am sure German and Russian fans would be saying what we are.


----------



## Kellfire (May 17, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			My post was the fans not the club.
How would it look for EUFA with an empty stadium.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt the European University Film Award team pay much attention to football being played under the governance of UEFA.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			My post was the fans not the club.
How would it look for EUFA with an empty stadium.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not going to be an empty stadium is it though even if Arsenal and Chelsea boycott it 

The issue isnâ€™t where they host events itâ€™s what they do to help the fans out getting there or staying there etc - as well as travel companies milking the fans 

All this stuff has been going on for years and they have to spread it around . 

But it is amusing fans of City complaining about UEFA etc when UEFA and the CL are a big reason why they are successful - the CL give teams the exposure and huge sponsorship which helps bring in the massive money and kudos. Money is key in the game now , itâ€™s not great but itâ€™s been that way for over 20 years, if a team wants sustained success then the CL is a massive part of that and the riches it brings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2019)

Sadly the fans are the very bottom of the pecking order and all the clubs are worried about is winning the competition (especially Arsenal for CL qualification) and the prize money. As Arsenal demonstrated with the sustained period of CL qualification, getting in and getting as far as the knock out stages can be a lucrative pipeline.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I doubt the European University Film Award team pay much attention to football being played under the governance of UEFA.
		
Click to expand...

Wonâ€™t bother you this season will it .
You will be able to watch a film.
Or spend some more time looking for spelling mistakes.
You got nothing to do?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s not going to be an empty stadium is it though even if Arsenal and Chelsea boycott it

The issue isnâ€™t where they host events itâ€™s what they do to help the fans out getting there or staying there etc - as well as travel companies milking the fans

All this stuff has been going on for years and they have to spread it around .

But it is amusing fans of City complaining about UEFA etc when UEFA and the CL are a big reason why they are successful - the CL give teams the exposure and huge sponsorship which helps bring in the massive money and kudos. Money is key in the game now , itâ€™s not great but itâ€™s been that way for over 20 years, if a team wants sustained success then the CL is a massive part of that and the riches it brings.
		
Click to expand...

It would be interesting to see just how many turn up if fans never bothered.
But that wonâ€™t happen and EUFA know so not bothered.
But they have known for two years so this lack of infrastructure should have been sorted.


----------



## Kellfire (May 17, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Wonâ€™t bother you this season will it .
You will be able to watch a film.
Or spend some more time looking for spelling mistakes.
You got nothing to do?
		
Click to expand...

We did ok this season tbh. Next season wonâ€™t be so good because the Europa League is terrible. Thanks for asking. Appreciated!!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 17, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			We did ok this season tbh. Next season wonâ€™t be so good because the Europa League is terrible. Thanks for asking. Appreciated!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			You're welcome
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2019)

Just caught up on about 6 pages ðŸ˜³ 

I reckon whoever started this annual thread needs binning off ðŸ˜œ


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 17, 2019)

Itâ€™s just lads in a pub ,but with no alcohol.
Oh hang on.???


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2019)

Fish said:



			Just caught up on about 6 pages ðŸ˜³

I reckon whoever started this annual thread needs binning off ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Yeah,obviously a trouble causer ðŸ˜†


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2019)

Well, Arsenal are struggling to sell their 6k allocation due to the difficulties of getting there. From what I hear, Chelsea fans similar. So a 60k seat stadium, with way less than 12k fans of the clubs involved. Not good.

Apparently Baku is lovely, and the Stadium is nice and new.

But the airport infrastructure can only cope with 15k arrivals every day.

Hmm.

Not enough. Even if coming in from different airports. Makes no odds if both teams are from London, or wherever. No capacity. None.


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Well, Arsenal are struggling to sell their 6k allocation due to the difficulties of getting there. From what I hear, Chelsea fans similar. So a 60k seat stadium, with way less than 12k fans of the clubs involved. Not good.

Apparently Baku is lovely, and the Stadium is nice and new.

But the airport infrastructure can only cope with 15k arrivals every day.

Hmm.

Not enough. Even if coming in from different airports. Makes no odds if both teams are from London, or wherever. No capacity. None.
		
Click to expand...


Most of the guys I know who have been everywhere in Europe last 20 years just arent bothering, been a few turned down for VISAs too on all accounts. Just awful and shows where Uefas priorities are


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2019)

Baku is also hosting Euro 2020 games as well - so will be interesting to see what happens there and which countries play there. I donâ€™t have a problem with UEFA making sure every country has a chance to host the final - it shouldnâ€™t be a closed shop BUT if they do get the final then itâ€™s got to be accessible for all , and itâ€™s got to be somewhere where everyone feels safe to go. The fact players are possibly not going to play in a final due to political issues and fears for safety for me should straight away show the venue is not right.

By all accounts the place is supposed to stunning and a brilliant place to go to - just shame itâ€™s a Mare to get there


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Well, Arsenal are struggling to sell their 6k allocation due to the difficulties of getting there. From what I hear, Chelsea fans similar. So a 60k seat stadium, with way less than 12k fans of the clubs involved. Not good.

Apparently Baku is lovely, and the Stadium is nice and new.

But the airport infrastructure can only cope with 15k arrivals every day.

Hmm.

Not enough. Even if coming in from different airports. Makes no odds if both teams are from London, or wherever. No capacity. None.
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s a scary soft target as well, and quite easy for baddies to access, but thatâ€™s a whole different angle! 

I know quite a few that are doing detour route. 

Â£350+ flights to Tbilisi with Lufthansa then get a minibus or coach or train to Baku from there - minbus/coach/taxi takes around 7-9 hours and train takes 13+ but if theres a few of you its cheaper but you can probably do it for Â£20 each way.  Look on kayak.co.uk.

Some are going out via Stansted to Izmir and then Izmir to Ankara and then on to Baku.  Thatâ€™s a ball ache by all accounts but itâ€™s cheap, then Tbilisi to Kiev and Gatwick for the return. 

Footy fans always find weird cheap alternative routes, usually long and painful but with the right company, feckin hilarious.


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2019)

How safe will Arsenal fans be, with the Armenian Captain playing for their team? Whether he plays or not.


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2019)

fundy said:



			Most of the guys I know who have been everywhere in Europe last 20 years just arent bothering, been a few turned down for VISAs too on all accounts. Just awful and shows where Uefas priorities are
		
Click to expand...

The online Visa application is terrible by all accounts.


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.standard.co.uk/sport/football/chelsea/ruben-loftuscheek-to-undergo-surgery-on-ruptured-achilles-chelsea-confirm-a4144366.html?amp

Why the heck would you be playing a friendly and playing key players before your final ?! Seems madness and feel sorry for the player
		
Click to expand...

Money is oviously more important to the club than success, my love for this club is rapidly going downhill, if it wasnâ€™t for the lifetime friendships that Iâ€™ve formed from years gone by and enjoy meeting up with all the old school, unfortunately mainly at funerals, Iâ€™d bin it all together.


----------



## Jensen (May 17, 2019)

Fish said:



			Money is oviously more important to the club than success, my love for this club is rapidly going downhill, if it wasnâ€™t for the lifetime friendships that Iâ€™ve formed from years gone by and enjoy meeting up with all the old school, unfortunately mainly at funerals, Iâ€™d bin it all together.
		
Click to expand...

With Sarri at the helm maybe you should ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 17, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129041291248066561
ðŸ˜„


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129572133993160704
Get these 2 signed up


----------



## Tashyboy (May 18, 2019)

A pal sent me photos of citys busses taking the fans to the game. ( wont upload file to big).I forgot the players had paid for them. The players name is on top of the widescreens. 
Knowing my luck i would be on Mendys. , Broke down again whilst warming up.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 18, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129572133993160704
Get these 2 signed up
		
Click to expand...

Like City. Loads of possession and no shot. Player on the floor at the end. Probably Missis Otamendi.


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2019)

So, will there *bee* a *sting* in the tail today ðŸ


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2019)

Fish said:



			So, will there *bee* a *sting* in the tail today ðŸ
		
Click to expand...

Mate, thatâ€™s truly shocking ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (May 18, 2019)

Fish said:



			So, will there *bee* a *sting* in the tail today ðŸ
		
Click to expand...

Buzz off. ðŸ˜–


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2019)

Stupid yellow. Like the ref was going to change his mind. And it wasn't hand ball anyway. Idiot.


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2019)

Fish said:



			So, will there *bee* a *sting* in the tail today ðŸ
		
Click to expand...

Come on *honey*, you can do better than that!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 18, 2019)

Fish said:



			The online Visa application is terrible by all accounts.
		
Click to expand...

What happened to the no passports in Europe why would you need a visa.
They should have seen this coming.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			What happened to the no passports in Europe why would you need a visa.
They should have seen this coming.
		
Click to expand...

Who is â€œtheyâ€

Azerbaijan is not a EU member state so still need passport and any visas they apply


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 18, 2019)

Everyone who took the decision to hold the game there.
Itâ€™s getting like Eurovision Australian sides will be playing in it soon.
Honestly didnâ€™t know where it was until this thread!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Everyone who took the decision to hold the game there.
Itâ€™s getting like Eurovision Australian sides will be playing in it soon.
Honestly didnâ€™t know where it was until this thread!
		
Click to expand...

The country is in Europe , they have teams playing in European competitions, they announced it two years ago - just because you donâ€™t know where it is doesnâ€™t mean they shouldnâ€™t be allowed to host a sporting final. I guess you want them to lose the Grand Prix they host as well , also did well with the Games they hosted a couple years back.


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2019)

Not much between the two teams at Wembley then.


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Not much between the two teams at Wembley then.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, close one, could have gone either way.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The country is in Europe , they have teams playing in European competitions, they announced it two years ago - just because you donâ€™t know where it is doesnâ€™t mean they shouldnâ€™t be allowed to host a sporting final. I guess you want them to lose the Grand Prix they host as well , also did well with the Games they hosted a couple years back.
		
Click to expand...

They can have as many finals as they like , 
But they should at least make sure people can get there.
You should never guess what other people want.


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, close one, could have gone either way. 

Click to expand...

Small margins. 
Looks like city got the rub of the green


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 18, 2019)

Well done to City .
great season.
Tough on Watford but all over after the third goal.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2019)

Amazing stuff - imagine if we'd have had KDB all season!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			They can have as many finals as they like ,
But they should at least make sure people can get there.
You should never guess what other people want.
		
Click to expand...

People can get there from all over Europe.


----------



## Piece (May 18, 2019)

Woooaaaahhh. Congrats Man City. Far too good for us today. And everyone else!âš½ï¸âš½ï¸âš½ï¸âš½ï¸

Brilliant day, loved it. ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People can get there from all over Europe.
		
Click to expand...

You have to laugh, I cant imagine the uproar if this was where the Champions League final was and Liverpool had been given 6,000 tickets, moaning how hard it is to get to Madrid lol


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2019)

Piece said:



			Woooaaaahhh. Congrats Man City. Far too good for us today. And everyone else!âš½ï¸âš½ï¸âš½ï¸âš½ï¸

Brilliant day, loved it. ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Your team did you proud. Never gave up and for a while were really contending. No shame in losing to a truly amazing team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			You have to laugh, I cant imagine the uproar if this was where the Champions League final was and Liverpool had been given 6,000 tickets, moaning how hard it is to get to Madrid lol
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool fans had to get to Kiev last year - these European finals arenâ€™t just aimed for English fans. I have already said itâ€™s a con that the teams are only given a small amount of tickets. Travel companies will make it as expensive to travel regardless where the final is being held as being seen by the cost they are charging for people to go to Madrid. 

These finals should be spread around Europe - itâ€™s a European competition , itâ€™s then up to UEFA to ensure things are put in place to help the fans


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool fans had to get to Kiev last year - these European finals arenâ€™t just aimed for English fans. I have already said itâ€™s a con that the teams are only given a small amount of tickets. Travel companies will make it as expensive to travel regardless where the final is being held as being seen by the cost they are charging for people to go to Madrid. 

These finals should be spread around Europe - itâ€™s a European competition , itâ€™s then up to UEFA to ensure things are put in place to help the fans
		
Click to expand...

its not about cost alone, there one flight to baku a week, an airport that cant handle an influx of foreign fans, fans are being turned down for the visa required to watch. arsenal arent going to sell out 6,000 tickets despite having 45,000 season ticket holders


----------



## Kellfire (May 18, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			A pal sent me photos of citys busses taking the fans to the game. ( wont upload file to big).I forgot the players had paid for them. The players name is on top of the widescreens.
Knowing my luck i would be on Mendys. , Broke down again whilst warming up.
		
Click to expand...

My god, youâ€™re embarrassing. Do you really think people think you go to games?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			My god, youâ€™re embarrassing. Do you really think people think you go to games?
		
Click to expand...

Well we know that you don't!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			My god, youâ€™re embarrassing. Do you really think people think you go to games?
		
Click to expand...

Where did that come from? Why would he lie?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 18, 2019)

Thatâ€™s the domestic season done, congratulations to City on a fantastic treble, already looking forward to next season.
Hope the EL Final is a cracker, may the best team win.

CL Final, I hope LPool annihilate Spurs and win the trophy for a 6th time.

Edit: Congratulations to Wolves on getting into the EL.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People can get there from all over Europe.
		
Click to expand...

rom 
Just not from London at the same time.
You must admit itâ€™s a poor choice if you can only get 15000 people a day through the airport.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 18, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Amazing stuff - imagine if we'd have had KDB all season!
		
Click to expand...

Best player in Prem for me ,when fit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

A dominant performance and a great hat-trick by Sterling who has definitely come into some form and I'd love him to take that into an England shirt this summer and really become one of the best international strikers around. Few Villa fans at the club so some great banter today at the club but not as much as the Leeds fans got but they took it well and gave it back too which was good. I think Villa will edge a tight game but looking at the three sides going up (and you can include Derby in case for once I'm wrong) does anyone think any of them will stay up?


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			its not about cost alone, there one flight to baku a week, an airport that cant handle an influx of foreign fans, fans are being turned down for the visa required to watch. arsenal arent going to sell out 6,000 tickets despite having 45,000 season ticket holders
		
Click to expand...

Informed earlier that Arsenal have sold 3k and Chelsea 2.5k to date with a huge slowdown now, lots being turned down via the online visa application for no good reason!

Many are worried that they could shell out a lot of money and not get to the ground, the whole infrastructure is a joke, the view is itâ€™s going to meltdown when everyone tries to arrive at the same time, but if you read this, you start to understand why itâ€™s being held there, but clearly shouldnâ€™t be ðŸ˜¡

https://shewore.com/2019/05/17/euro...-azerbaijans-corruption-human-right-breaches/


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2019)

Fish said:



			Informed earlier that Arsenal have sold 3k and Chelsea 2.5k to date with a huge slowdown now, lots being turned down via the online visa application for no good reason!

Many are worried that they could shell out a lot of money and not get to the ground, the whole infrastructure is a joke, the view is itâ€™s going to meltdown when everyone tries to arrive at the same time, but if you read this, you start to understand why itâ€™s being held there, but clearly shouldnâ€™t be ðŸ˜¡

https://shewore.com/2019/05/17/euro...-azerbaijans-corruption-human-right-breaches/

Click to expand...

yeah i read that earlier, pretty damning if all true


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 18, 2019)

Fish said:



			Informed earlier that Arsenal have sold 3k and Chelsea 2.5k to date with a huge slowdown now, lots being turned down via the online visa application for no good reason!

Many are worried that they could shell out a lot of money and not get to the ground, the whole infrastructure is a joke, the view is itâ€™s going to meltdown when everyone tries to arrive at the same time, but if you read this, you start to understand why itâ€™s being held there, but clearly shouldnâ€™t be ðŸ˜¡

https://shewore.com/2019/05/17/euro...-azerbaijans-corruption-human-right-breaches/

Click to expand...

Just read this and I think UEFA will fit in there perfectly.
They should move their head office there.


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			yeah i read that earlier, pretty damning if all true
		
Click to expand...

For me thereâ€™s far too much information for it not to be, especially quoting and linking to governing bodies and human rights bodies, so, what about the risk to Arsenal as a club and fans due to your captains nationality, even if he doesnâ€™t travel or play, you canâ€™t hold an international game and especially a final in a country that exercises such humanitarian atrocities where players or anyone associated to a team could be at risk, itâ€™s once again shown how corrupt EUFA is, and unfortunately any other sporting body that has held an event there by taking the money and ignoring the humanitarian issues associated to the country.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 18, 2019)

First season back and we've qualified for Europe. We were in league one five years ago. 

What a season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

Fish said:



			For me thereâ€™s far too much information for it not to be, especially quoting and linking to governing bodies and human rights bodies, so, what about the risk to Arsenal as a club and fans due to your captains nationality, even if he doesnâ€™t travel or play, you canâ€™t hold an international game and especially a final in a country that exercises such humanitarian atrocities where players or anyone associated to a team could be at risk, itâ€™s once again shown how corrupt EUFA is, and unfortunately any other sporting body that has held an event there by taking the money and ignoring the humanitarian issues associated to the country.
		
Click to expand...

Azerbaijan certainly has issues - but then so have Turkey ( hosted one CL final and another to come ) , Russia ( hosted a CL final plus WC ) and Ukraine ( hosted a CL final ) - I suspect could look at corruption issues within many of the countries hosting sporting events - we even have owners of Prem Clubs with suspect historyâ€™s. 

The biggest issue/problem is UEFA not bothering to look at helping fans get to these events - yes host finals in Baku or Kiev or Warsaw etc etc but UEFA need to get involved with the local authorities to ensure the fans can get there and can get there safely. 

And then someone needs to step in to regulate the travel companies as well.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Azerbaijan certainly has issues - but then so have Turkey ( hosted one CL final and another to come ) , Russia ( hosted a CL final plus WC ) and Ukraine ( hosted a CL final ) - I suspect could look at corruption issues within many of the countries hosting sporting events - we even have owners of Prem Clubs with suspect historyâ€™s.

The biggest issue/problem is UEFA not bothering to look at helping fans get to these events - yes host finals in Baku or Kiev or Warsaw etc etc but UEFA need to get involved with the local authorities to ensure the fans can get there and can get there safely.

And then someone needs to step in to regulate the travel companies as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yes all of this ,
But the main problem is UEFA.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes all of this ,
But the main problem is UEFA.
		
Click to expand...

The same UEFA who enable the club to also get millions and millions - every single sporting body is the same , trying to get as much money as possible , get the massive sponsorship in , trying to keep the big clubs in the CL to keep the money rolling in. Been that way for years and beyond a few individuals getting done over those years nothing is going to change - clubs arenâ€™t going to do anything about it because they enjoy that money that they get from UEFA


----------



## USER1999 (May 18, 2019)

A Chelsea supporting mate of mine has a ticket, but to get there and back would take him a weeks holiday. He is not going.


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2019)

Fish said:



			For me thereâ€™s far too much information for it not to be, especially quoting and linking to governing bodies and human rights bodies, so, what about the risk to Arsenal as a club and fans due to your captains nationality, even if he doesnâ€™t travel or play, you canâ€™t hold an international game and especially a final in a country that exercises such humanitarian atrocities where players or anyone associated to a team could be at risk, itâ€™s once again shown how corrupt EUFA is, and unfortunately any other sporting body that has held an event there by taking the money and ignoring the humanitarian issues associated to the country.
		
Click to expand...

can we have that as our excuse if we lose   still think they should have it at the toilet bowl with 40k fans from each


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The same UEFA who enable the club to also get millions and millions - every single sporting body is the same , trying to get as much money as possible , get the massive sponsorship in , trying to keep the big clubs in the CL to keep the money rolling in. Been that way for years and beyond a few individuals getting done over those years nothing is going to change - clubs arenâ€™t going to do anything about it because they enjoy that money that they get from UEFA
		
Click to expand...

And so when the CL dies on its arse because fans begin to wake up to the fact that trekking to remote destinations is too expensive and TV audiences see half empty stands the brand will be tarnished. What then? Does the money from sponsors diminish? Do those in power get ousted?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And so when the CL dies on its arse because fans begin to wake up to the fact that trekking to remote destinations is too expensive and TV audiences see half empty stands the brand will be tarnished. What then? Does the money from sponsors diminish? Do those in power get ousted?
		
Click to expand...

Wishful thinking Homer, whilst the CL has got the worlds best players on show every fortnight there wonâ€™t be empty stadiums. Granted it may not be full of regular match going fans but tourists and locals of that countries host city will fill it.

I think the CL is going down the road of Super Bowl, pricing regular fans out of going. 

Trekking to remote countries is probably more fun than the actual game at times!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2019)

Well done to City for making history, incredible what theyâ€™ve achieved in the league and 2 cup runs.


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Well done to City for making history, incredible what theyâ€™ve achieved in the league and 2 cup runs.
		
Click to expand...

What about our treble this season ðŸ¤”


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Piece (May 18, 2019)

Fish said:



View attachment 27339

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜€

I heard the last party was after the Etihad game on Feb 10th this year....ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129812241040248837
Imagine on a day when the team is going for a historic treble - instead of celebrating youâ€™re more worried about Liverpool and the press they get ?! What an embarrassment ðŸ˜‚


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129858391487242240
Pep also not happy about being questioned about potential payments to him from Abu Dhabi


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			What about our treble this season ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Go on, I'll ask it. Is that the Chelsea youth team? I know they often do well.


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Go on, I'll ask it. Is that the Chelsea youth team? I know they often do well.
		
Click to expand...

We won the FA Cup treble, men, youth & women all in a single season, just another piece of history to add to our collection rather than looking back and quoting the past ðŸ˜

Only club to win all 4 European trophies and hold the CL & Europa at the same time. 

One club in London ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Tashyboy (May 19, 2019)

Went to bed last night at 8pm, leathered. Just couldn't believe what I was seeing in the FA cup final.
Firstly, I thought the Watford fans were fantastic. Must be the first time the losing fans never emptied there half of the ground at the full time whistle.
Quite frankly Tashyboy got a little emotional at the end. Gone from being " everyone's fave second team" coz we never win owt to having a sackful of trophies. Seems odd that when we first won trophies, it was never enough. " but you have no history" was a regular comment. Yesterday was historic enough for me. Off to Manchester tomorrow to see the parade. First time four trophies on the same bus.
Re the game. How crucial was the Ederson save. Mahrez played best game and he gets subbed. KDB, thirty mins and gets MOTM. Absolutely buzzing this morning, smart feeling ain't it Amanda. Glad the seasons done and looking forward to the two European finals as a neutral. Got a feeling there's a storm coming over the Baku game.


----------



## Jensen (May 19, 2019)

[QUOTE="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129858391487242240
Pep also not happy about being questioned about potential payments to him from Abu Dhabi[/QUOTE]

A simple Yes or No would have sufficed


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2019)

Jensen said:



			[QUOTE="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129858391487242240
Pep also not happy about being questioned about potential payments to him from Abu Dhabi
		
Click to expand...

A simple Yes or No would have sufficed[/QUOTE]
Absolute disgraceful question, thereâ€™s a time and place for those questions, but to ambush him in the post match press conference straight after the Cup Final stinks.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 19, 2019)

Gutted Vinnies gone, retired. One of Citys greatest ever players. Sad day after a mad day.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			A simple Yes or No would have sufficed
		
Click to expand...

Absolute disgraceful question, thereâ€™s a time and place for those questions, but to ambush him in the post match press conference straight after the Cup Final stinks.[/QUOTE]
I thought exactly the same Paul. If it needed asking there is a time and a place.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Gutted Vinnies gone, retired. One of Citys greatest ever players. Sad day after a mad day.
		
Click to expand...

That did bring a tear this morning. What a man.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129812241040248837
Imagine on a day when the team is going for a historic treble - instead of celebrating youâ€™re more worried about Liverpool and the press they get ?! What an embarrassment ðŸ˜‚


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129858391487242240
Pep also not happy about being questioned about potential payments to him from Abu Dhabi
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			We won the FA Cup treble, men, youth & women all in a single season, just another piece of history to add to our collection rather than looking back and quoting the past ðŸ˜

Only club to win all 4 European trophies and hold the CL & Europa at the same time.

One club in London ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd  wanna brag about being the first CL winners to go out in the groups the next season......


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Gutted Vinnies gone, retired. One of Citys greatest ever players. Sad day after a mad day.
		
Click to expand...

Not a a bad way to leave.

Always comes across as a class act.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2019)

Jensen said:



			[QUOTE="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129858391487242240
Pep also not happy about being questioned about potential payments to him from Abu Dhabi
		
Click to expand...

A simple Yes or No would have sufficed[/QUOTE]

The journo showing a bit of balls - why shouldnâ€™t the question be asked after the game , is it inappropriate to ask because itâ€™s a hard question to answer , all Pep needed to do was just laugh it off and say No I donâ€™t get extra payments from Abu Dhabi - but the owners have history and it wouldnâ€™t be a surprise to see it happening again like it did with Mancini. As someone on 5live said this morning - the club is financial rotten and fans etc just laugh it off and head in the sands - the club under investigation by all the governing bodies , seems the success coming at a cost


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Absolute disgraceful question, thereâ€™s a time and place for those questions, but to ambush him in the post match press conference straight after the Cup Final stinks.
		
Click to expand...

Digraceful but Are you surprised from our press? Pep should've answered it then responded the way he did. As he's not answered it, he's leaving himself wide open imo.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129812241040248837
Imagine on a day when the team is going for a historic treble - instead of celebrating youâ€™re more worried about Liverpool and the press they get ?! What an embarrassment ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ Mo Saloh

Why's he worrying about a 1 season wonder when they've just made history?

He must be one of those in the minority who are trying to create a false rivalry with Liverpool like a minority of Chelsea did ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			What about our treble this season ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

well done on a mickey mouse 3rd rate treble ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			well done on a mickey mouse 3rd rate treble ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, more new silverware to go into the cabinet, our youth winning yet again another FA cup is hardly third rate imo, but hey ho, did you fit all those points that won you feck all into your cabinet ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Enjoy your cheap likes as well ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Jensen (May 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			well done on a mickey mouse 3rd rate treble ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, like women's football is something to celebrate ðŸ™„


----------



## Captainron (May 19, 2019)

The only real trophies worth winning are the League and Champions League.


----------



## Piece (May 19, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Went to bed last night at 8pm, leathered. Just couldn't believe what I was seeing in the FA cup final.
Firstly, I thought the Watford fans were fantastic. Must be the first time the losing fans never emptied there half of the ground at the full time whistle.
Quite frankly Tashyboy got a little emotional at the end. Gone from being " everyone's fave second team" coz we never win owt to having a sackful of trophies. Seems odd that when we first won trophies, it was never enough. " but you have no history" was a regular comment. Yesterday was historic enough for me. Off to Manchester tomorrow to see the parade. First time four trophies on the same bus.
Re the game. How crucial was the Ederson save. Mahrez played best game and he gets subbed. KDB, thirty mins and gets MOTM. Absolutely buzzing this morning, smart feeling ain't it Amanda. Glad the seasons done and looking forward to the two European finals as a neutral. Got a feeling there's a storm coming over the Baku game.
		
Click to expand...

We stayed around to say thank you to the players and staff after a very good season. Also to acknowledge this brilliant Man City team and their historic moment. Iâ€™m a passionate WFC fan but I know brilliant football when I see it. Watching at pitch level it was amazing to see a top team at work; their movement, skill and anticipation. Far too good for us.

We got home at 10:15pm having had a great day and my boys, most importantly, said that had had a day to remember. Thatâ€™ll do for me. ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			Cheers, more new silverware to go into the cabinet, our youth winning yet again another FA cup is hardly third rate imo, but hey ho, did you fit all those points that won you feck all into your cabinet ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Enjoy your cheap likes as well ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t Liverpool win the Youth FA Cup this year ? ðŸ˜‰ 

Was there a different youth Cup Chelsea won this year ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Digraceful but Are you surprised from our press? Pep should've answered it then responded the way he did. As he's not answered it, he's leaving himself wide open imo.
		
Click to expand...

He couldnâ€™t of won! Regardless of which way he answered it.

Some of the media are now on a witch hunt for any scandal on City.

Iâ€™m not defending City and if they are proved to have done anything illegal then the owners should be done.

It wasnâ€™t a press briefing on City or their season, it was the FA Cup Final post match interview. The reporter is a snide.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



*He couldnâ€™t of won! Regardless of which way he answered it.*

Some of the media are now on a witch hunt for any scandal on City.

Iâ€™m not defending City and if they are proved to have done anything illegal then the owners should be done.

It wasnâ€™t a press briefing on City or their season, it was the FA Cup Final post match interview. The reporter is a snide.
		
Click to expand...

A response of "No, i've not "  then say what he said would've stopped it there and then. He had a perfect oppurtunnity to deny it and make that journo look a cnut.

For clarity, i am not defending the actions of the journo.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			Cheers, more new silverware to go into the cabinet, our youth winning yet again another FA cup is hardly third rate imo, but hey ho, did you fit all those points that won you feck all into your cabinet ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Enjoy your cheap likes as well ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Where would you rate youth football and womens football then if its not 3rd rate?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			A response of "No, i've not "  then say what he said would've stopped it there and then. He had a perfect oppurtunnity to deny it and make that journo look a cnut.

For clarity, i am not defending the actions of the journo.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was more he was shocked at the question and taken aback.

Iâ€™m fully aware youâ€™re not defending the journo mate,

Good to see you got another like though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Where would you rate youth football and womens football then if its not 3rd rate?
		
Click to expand...

Could be a quadruple if they win best pitch award, as well.

Embarrassing treble.


----------



## Dando (May 19, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Could be a quadruple if they win best pitch award, as well.

Embarassing.
		
Click to expand...

They could win 5 as youâ€™ve forgotten the best club named chelsea trophy


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			They could win 5 as youâ€™ve forgotten the best club named chelsea trophy
		
Click to expand...

6 - best vegan burger, (4 years running).


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Could be a quadruple if they win best pitch award, as well.

Embarrassing treble.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez chill out Sinbad ðŸ˜¯

Still itâ€™s good to see youâ€™re not sulking for once I suppose ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Where would you rate youth football and womens football then if its not 3rd rate?
		
Click to expand...

You donâ€™t think winning the youth FA Cup is an achievement for the club as a whole, especially winning it 5 years on the bounce and 7/9 years and 9 in total. 

Iâ€™m pretty sure if Liverpool were dominating it like Chelsea have over the past years weâ€™d all be getting spoon fed about it from certain individuals! 

The â€˜clubâ€™ as a whole, like all football clubs has many strings to its bow for alternative commercial revenue streams, being successful across the board I think is crucial and important towards a successful business model, it obviously canâ€™t match the recognition of the menâ€™s game, but any decent business will have a solid foundation, and whether you follow it, accept it, or totally disregard it, the womenâ€™s game and youth games of a club play a part in that global commercial revenue which goes a long way to supporting the main (1st) team. 

So why not applaud their successes, and I think when the mens, the womenâ€™s and the youth all won the FA Cup in a single season, it was a great achievement for the club, imo.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			You donâ€™t think winning the youth FA Cup is an achievement for the club as a whole, especially winning it 5 years on the bounce and 7/9 years and 9 in total.

Iâ€™m pretty sure if Liverpool were dominating it like Chelsea have over the past years weâ€™d all be getting spoon fed about it from certain individuals!

The â€˜clubâ€™ as a whole, like all football clubs has many strings to its bow for alternative commercial revenue streams, being successful across the board I think is crucial and important towards a successful business model, it obviously canâ€™t match the recognition of the menâ€™s game, but any decent business will have a solid foundation, and whether you follow it, accept it, or totally disregard it, the womenâ€™s game and youth games of a club play a part in that global commercial revenue which goes a long way to supporting the main (1st) team.

So why not applaud their successes, and I think when the mens, the womenâ€™s and the youth all won the FA Cup in a single season, it was a great achievement for the club, imo.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Robin. Do you really think from a commercial stand point either of those add anything? Nobody goes to watch you because of those minor wins. Your youth set up is a good financial set up and helps you turn a profit, but Iâ€™d say it contributes very little to the first team which is where letâ€™s say 95% of your revenue comes from.

If my team had won the youth cup so many times Iâ€™d be disappointed that so few of these players make it through to the team. The club themselves barely respect the results, so why would outsiders?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			You donâ€™t think winning the youth FA Cup is an achievement for the club as a whole, especially winning it 5 years on the bounce and 7/9 years and 9 in total.

Iâ€™m pretty sure if Liverpool were dominating it like Chelsea have over the past years weâ€™d all be getting spoon fed about it from certain individuals!

The â€˜clubâ€™ as a whole, like all football clubs has many strings to its bow for alternative commercial revenue streams, being successful across the board I think is crucial and important towards a successful business model, it obviously canâ€™t match the recognition of the menâ€™s game, but any decent business will have a solid foundation, and whether you follow it, accept it, or totally disregard it, the womenâ€™s game and youth games of a club play a part in that global commercial revenue which goes a long way to supporting the main (1st) team.

So why not applaud their successes, and I think when the mens, the womenâ€™s and the youth all won the FA Cup in a single season, it was a great achievement for the club, imo.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same domination of a competition using players that have been purchased â€œillegallyâ€ to the point that the club is now under a transfer ban for 12/18 months ?

I donâ€™t think anyone would be going on about any youth success - itâ€™s good for the youngsters to celebrate. Liverpool won it this year - great for the kids but certainly wouldnâ€™t count it as success for the club or include it in any treble

The Chelsea youth model has been about recycling players - buying them , loaning them then selling them as opposed to any commercial success -  the strength of that youth system is certainly going to be tested with the club unable to buy any players

As for the Ladies success -  City , Liverpool , Arsenal and Chelsea have all had success over the past 10 years - great for the people who support those Ladies teams - but the commercial input to the main club ?! Next to nothing I suspect


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that the same domination of a competition using players that *have been purchased â€œillegally*â€ to the point that the club is now under a transfer ban for 12/18 months?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that bit of slander and public libel, the club is still appealing the â€˜accusationâ€™ and still strenuously denies any wrong doing, but if you know for fact thatâ€™s not the case with your statement, then obviously your well informed far greater than those that do!

An appeal is also being pursued as every other ban that has then been appealed, a suspension has always been granted, but not for us!  

The FA and PL are also appealing on our behalf, Iâ€™m confident they wouldnâ€™t get involved supporting our appeal if they thought we were in the wrong!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			Thanks for that bit of slander and public libel, the club is still appealing the â€˜accusationâ€™ and still strenuously denies any wrong doing, but if you know for fact thatâ€™s not the case with your statement, then obviously your well informed far greater than those that do!
		
Click to expand...

The club has been sanctioned due to transfers of youth players - itâ€™s all over the media and you think itâ€™s slander and public libel ?! ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


Here is just a snippet of whatâ€™s been said

*The ban is being imposed on Chelsea because the governing body found the club to be in breach of regulations relating to the international transfer and registration of players under the age of 18.*

*Specifically, the Blues were found to have breached article 19 of the Regulations on the Status and Transfer of Players in the case of 29 minors.*

*The club was also found to have breached article 18bis(which concerns third-party influence on clubs) in connection with two agreements that were reached concerning minors.*

Charged and punshied , appealed and that was rejected.

So yep Chelsea won a few Youth FA Cups in a row - won using players purchased breaking regulations and those actions mean right now the club is under a transfer ban.

Edit - didnâ€™t the FA appeal the fine they got and was rejected - donâ€™t think I have seen anything that says the FA and Prem League are appealing on behalf of Chelsea ? 

Itâ€™s also worth noting that whilst Chelsea looking to go to CAS they havenâ€™t as yet asked for the transfer ban to be frozen


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The club has been sanctioned due to transfers of youth players - itâ€™s all over the media and you think itâ€™s slander and public libel ?! ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸


Here is just a snippet of whatâ€™s been said

*The ban is being imposed on Chelsea because the governing body found the club to be in breach of regulations relating to the international transfer and registration of players under the age of 18.*

*Specifically, the Blues were found to have breached article 19 of the Regulations on the Status and Transfer of Players in the case of 29 minors.*

*The club was also found to have breached article 18bis(which concerns third-party influence on clubs) in connection with two agreements that were reached concerning minors.*

Charged and punshied , appealed and that was rejected.

So yep Chelsea won a few Youth FA Cups in a row - won using players purchased breaking regulations and those actions mean right now the club is under a transfer ban.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m aware like everyone what weâ€™ve been accused of, and strongly deny it. 

So those alleged players which the club is still appealing that no wrong doing took place have figured in the youth FA Cups have they, can you name them for me please to substantiate that statement and allegation.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			You donâ€™t think winning the youth FA Cup is an achievement for the club as a whole, especially winning it 5 years on the bounce and 7/9 years and 9 in total.

Iâ€™m pretty sure if Liverpool were dominating it like Chelsea have over the past years weâ€™d all be getting spoon fed about it from certain individuals!

The â€˜clubâ€™ as a whole, like all football clubs has many strings to its bow for alternative commercial revenue streams, being successful across the board I think is crucial and important towards a successful business model, it obviously canâ€™t match the recognition of the menâ€™s game, but any decent business will have a solid foundation, and whether you follow it, accept it, or totally disregard it, the womenâ€™s game and youth games of a club play a part in that global commercial revenue which goes a long way to supporting the main (1st) team.

So why not applaud their successes, and I think when the mens, the womenâ€™s and the youth all won the FA Cup in a single season, it was a great achievement for the club, imo.
		
Click to expand...

I live down the road from the training ground, and know how much investment has been made into the youth setup at Chelsea. 

For it to have produced RLC and Christensen for your first team in 15 years is absolutely criminal. 

Absolutely irrelevant how many youth trophies you win by buying foreign teenagers in at 13 when none of them ever make an impact on the first team. A serious overhaul is needed of your whole system.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m aware like everyone what weâ€™ve been accused of, and strongly deny it.

So those alleged players which the club is still appealing that no wrong doing took place have figured in the youth FA Cups have they, can you name them for me please to substantiate that statement and allegation.
		
Click to expand...

29 players were reported to have been purchased breaking regulations - 40 players combined in the u18 and u23 squads - the maths point to some of those 29 will be in the u18 squad which competes in the FA Youth Cup which Chelsea won a number of times. 

Your youth system is used to make money by buying cheap , loaning and selling on - I have no doubt the youth facilities at Chelsea are first class - but they donâ€™t seem to be a pathway through the first team - RLC seems to be the only one over the past decade who has come right through and even then it was a struggle. CHO is one who should be but he is looking to leave because of that pathway


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			29 players were reported to have been purchased breaking regulations - 40 players combined in the u18 and u23 squads - the maths point to some of those 29 will be in the u18 squad which competes in the FA Youth Cup which Chelsea won a number of times.

Your youth system is used to make money by buying cheap , loaning and selling on - I have no doubt the youth facilities at Chelsea are first class - but they donâ€™t seem to be a pathway through the first team - RLC seems to be the only one over the past decade who has come right through and even then it was a struggle. CHO is one who should be but he is looking to leave because of that pathway
		
Click to expand...

So you canâ€™t name them to substantiate your allegation, itâ€™s pure speculation based â€˜on the mathsâ€™.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2019)

As a football fan I am sad to see Kompany leaving City and feel he has been a dominant force in the PL. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48327172 

What a sign off with that screamer the other week and then playing in a dominant cup final side. Interesting that he has opted to be a player manager https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48325845 and wonder how he'll combine the two roles. I would have thought as a first managerial role he'd want to commit all his time to that side of things. I am old enough to remember when Anderlecht were a force in Europe and while the Belgium league isn't the strongest it would be good to see them competing for the title again


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			You donâ€™t think winning the youth FA Cup is an achievement for the club as a whole, especially winning it 5 years on the bounce and 7/9 years and 9 in total.

*Iâ€™m pretty sure if Liverpool were dominating it like Chelsea have over the past years weâ€™d all be getting spoon fed about it from certain individuals!*

The â€˜clubâ€™ as a whole, like all football clubs has many strings to its bow for alternative commercial revenue streams, *being successful across the board I think is crucial and important towards a successful business model,* it obviously canâ€™t match the recognition of the menâ€™s game, but any decent business will have a solid foundation, and whether you follow it, accept it, or totally disregard it, the womenâ€™s game and youth games of a club play a part in that global commercial revenue which goes a long way to supporting the main (1st) team.

*So why not applaud their successes, *and I think when the mens, the womenâ€™s and the youth all won the FA Cup in a single season, it was a great achievement for the club, imo.
		
Click to expand...

Its good progress for the youth but if they dont get a chance in the 1st team it means diddly squat.

i doubt Abramovich is thinking " We finished 28pts behind the winners, but its ok the youth and womens teams have won their respective cups".

I'd be too embarrassed to mention it if the 1st team had finished 28pts behind the winners ðŸ˜

I don't think any potential sponsors would look at the youth/womens cup success as a reason to invest into Chelsea.

I have applauded them, i just dont think its as great acheivement as you think.

Seeing as i've answered your question, where would you rate that cup treble?


----------



## Tashyboy (May 19, 2019)

Me re Acadamys, I can see both sides of the arguement. Yes it would be excellent to see some of the Acadamy players getting into the first team. Isn't that the point of having an Acadamy. It was in the past. Football now is a business and that business needs to make a profit. City are doing quite well out of there Acadamy and I suspect Chelsea are as well. In the case of City, Chelsea, Liverpool. They need to be nigh on world class, some are and some get away. Some Acadamy players may not get into the clubs first team but do go on to play elsewhere. But by and large from a business point of view, if Acadamys are making money I don't think there doing to bad.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2019)

Last year was the invincibles parade. 
This year its the Fourmidables parade. Proper cheesy. Anyway Mr and Missis Tash are enjoying it in the sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine. ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Last year was the invincibles parade.
This year its the Fourmidables parade. Proper cheesy. Anyway Mr and Missis Tash are enjoying it in the sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Are you actually there and not sat on the couch at home? 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you actually there and not sat on the couch at home? 

Asking for a friend. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ yea am there paul


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2019)

In the sunshine ðŸ˜˜ðŸ¤—


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			In the sunshine ðŸ˜˜ðŸ¤—
		
Click to expand...

Nice hat pity about the badge.
Enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			In the sunshine ðŸ˜˜ðŸ¤—
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not proof, Iâ€™ve just googled Cateaton Street and thereâ€™s one in London. 

Have a great day me man.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚


pauldj42 said:



			Thatâ€™s not proof, Iâ€™ve just googled Cateaton Street and thereâ€™s one in London. 

Have a great day me man. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Its on tomorrow for golf tricky trevs a manc red. ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Nice hat pity about the badge.
Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2019)

Just got back and what a fantastic day' although i wouldn't let Manchester city council run a bladder session in a brewery. Vinnie got the send off he deserved. City fans picked B Silva as player of the year which I thought he was, but the players awards are done two months to early.
Me first bus tour and I hope it's not the last.


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just got back and what a fantastic day' although i wouldn't let Manchester city council run a bladder session in a brewery. Vinnie got the send off he deserved. City fans picked B Silva as player of the year which I thought he was, but the players awards are done two months to early.
Me first bus tour and I hope it's not the last.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you enjoyed it because you'll probably not get that opportunity again .......................... well, not for at least another year!


----------



## jp5 (May 21, 2019)

With the Mkhitaryan situation I'd rather see Arsenal boycott the Europa League Final. Imagine if it were Messi or Ronaldo, would UEFA allow this? Don't think so...


----------



## jp5 (May 21, 2019)

Honestly disappointed in Arsenal as well. Meant to be a club of strong values. They're just going to leave one of their players behind and issue a statement that they are "very disappointed"? 

The club should take a stand, it would mean more than winning the trophy anyway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2019)

jp5 said:



			With the Mkhitaryan situation I'd rather see Arsenal boycott the Europa League Final. Imagine if it were Messi or Ronaldo, would UEFA allow this? Don't think so...
		
Click to expand...

I just read an article about the situation between the two countries who have no diplomatic relationship etc but in 2015 20 plus Armenian Athletes attended and competed in the European Games in Baku - they got booed etc but no incidents at all. Baku and indeed Azerbaijan are trying to improve their chances of hosting these type of events and will no doubt ensure there will be no incidents to the best of their ability. So if Athletes can go there to compete in multi disciplines why canâ€™t one footballer ?

Arsenal knew the final was going to be in Baku at the start - they have already played in Azerbaijan once and Mk stayed behind - seems all a bit flakey from the club


----------



## USER1999 (May 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I just read an article about the situation between the two countries who have no diplomatic relationship etc but in 2015 20 plus Armenian Athletes attended and competed in the European Games in Baku - they got booed etc but no incidents at all. Baku and indeed Azerbaijan are trying to improve their chances of hosting these type of events and will no doubt ensure there will be no incidents to the best of their ability. So if Athletes can go there to compete in multi disciplines why canâ€™t one footballer ?

Arsenal knew the final was going to be in Baku at the start - they have already played in Azerbaijan once and Mk stayed behind - seems all a bit flakey from the club
		
Click to expand...

How do you guarantee the safety of the team, the team bus, the spectators, etc? You can't. If he goes, it will become a political issue, what ever he, or the Azerbaijan gov. Say. It only takesbone idiot.

Arsenal can't not go. It is not even about the trophy, it is about acheiving CL footy, and the 60m this brings in. Money they need for the transfer market.

Sure, make a stand, and get toasted by the fans when the transfer window is less than exciting.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			How do you guarantee the safety of the team, the team bus, the spectators, etc? You can't. If he goes, it will become a political issue, what ever he, or the Azerbaijan gov. Say. It only takesbone idiot.

Arsenal can't not go. It is not even about the trophy, it is about acheiving CL footy, and the 60m this brings in. Money they need for the transfer market.

Sure, make a stand, and get toasted by the fans when the transfer window is less than exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Again - 4 years ago 20 odd athletes from Armenia went to Azerbaijan to compete in the European Games - they had no incidents beyond being booed. Armenian sportsman and ladies have been to Azerbaijan to compete already - so if they could go there?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2019)

Some interesting statements coming out https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48348207 

I think as he has missed games before this and for his previous club he clearly has issues personally and so I understand the clubs stance to protect him by leaving him at home and not giving anyone any room to gain politically


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2019)

Bad news for Chelsea that Mkhitaryan won't be there.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 21, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130828958071775232


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I just read an article about the situation between the two countries who have no diplomatic relationship etc but in 2015 20 plus Armenian Athletes attended and competed in the European Games in Baku - they got booed etc but no incidents at all. Baku and indeed Azerbaijan are trying to improve their chances of hosting these type of events and will no doubt ensure there will be no incidents to the best of their ability. So if Athletes can go there to compete in multi disciplines why canâ€™t one footballer ?

Arsenal knew the final was going to be in Baku at the start - they have already played in Azerbaijan once and Mk stayed behind - seems all a bit flakey from the club
		
Click to expand...

Possibly could be that they dont want the sideshow becoming the main story, and affecting their preparations.

I'm not saying I agree with it, but possibly the same as when we left Shaqiri behind instead of taking him to red Star belgrade earlier this season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Possibly could be that they dont want the sideshow becoming the main story, and affecting their preparations.

I'm not saying I agree with it, but possibly the same as when we left Shaqiri behind instead of taking him to red Star belgrade earlier this season.

Click to expand...

But itâ€™s now the big main talking point though - so if they wanted to make sure there was no affect it seems they have put it out to the mainstream media wasnâ€™t the smartest move. He didnâ€™t go there last time and there was no fanfare , same with Shaqiri not going to Belgrade. 

When other athletes from Armenia are going there and the city has already hosted multiple major events - im not sure why wait until this hour for all this , and the Azerbaijan has said he is free to play there


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 21, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130813742705520640
Surely this is a wind up ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Captainron (May 21, 2019)

I see Mkhitaryan canâ€™t play in the B Final because of political bollocks.

How the fudge can uefa have a final in a county which wonâ€™t allow players from certain counties in?   

Set of morons


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But itâ€™s now the big main talking point though - so if they wanted to make sure there was no affect it seems they have put it out to the mainstream media wasnâ€™t the smartest move. He didnâ€™t go there last time and there was no fanfare , same with Shaqiri not going to Belgrade.

When other athletes from Armenia are going there and the city has already hosted multiple major events - im not sure why wait until this hour for all this , and the Azerbaijan has said he is free to play there
		
Click to expand...

Difference for a qualifier compared to a final, and the story has been out there the last few weeks anyway. Its just that Arsenal have now confirmed it, so back of the papers whilst its the seasons lull, better than doing it 2 nights before.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I see Mkhitaryan canâ€™t play in the B Final because of political bollocks.

How the fudge can uefa have a final in a county which wonâ€™t allow players from certain counties in?  

Set of morons
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s allowed in though isnâ€™t he? 

Heâ€™s just decided he doesnâ€™t want to risk it?


----------



## Captainron (May 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Heâ€™s allowed in though isnâ€™t he?

Heâ€™s just decided he doesnâ€™t want to risk it?
		
Click to expand...

I heard it reported differently on the radio. Sounded like he wasnâ€™t allowed to go. 

But even so. Not travelling because it might not be safe isnâ€™t good enough.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 22, 2019)

It would be interesting to see what would happen if Messi, Ronaldo or another top player came out as gay before the 2022 World Cup in Qatar and refused to play there. Especially if the rest of the squad supported them and refused to go. I think it will take a major event like that before FIFA or UEFA actually take these things seriously. 

Although given FIFA's track record they would probably fine whichever country refused to play and then award the next World Cup to Syria or Yemen.

Disclaimer - Just to avoid all doubt, I'm not suggesting either of the players named above is gay, but am just using them as examples as they are currently the best in the world.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2019)

Seeing a lot of Pep to Juve rumours on Twitter this morning, a few people saying it's a done deal. Can't see it happening personally, but who knows.


----------



## Kellfire (May 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Seeing a lot of Pep to Juve rumours on Twitter this morning, a few people saying it's a done deal. Can't see it happening personally, but who knows.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have thought maybe Poch after his comments recently...


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I'd have thought maybe Poch after his comments recently...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah possibly, the 3 most likely options at the minute seem to be Pep, Poch or who I think is the most likely, Mourinho.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1130813742705520640
Surely this is a wind up ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

City only won on a technicality, they had more points than us! Easy really.


----------



## Kellfire (May 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah possibly, the 3 most likely options at the minute seem to be Pep, Poch or who I think is the most likely, Mourinho.
		
Click to expand...

Jose? Yikes. They're welcome to him. I can't see Ronaldo wanting his twilight years managed by him!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Seeing a lot of Pep to Juve rumours on Twitter this morning, a few people saying it's a done deal. Can't see it happening personally, but who knows.
		
Click to expand...

Pep isnâ€™t going to leave City - well certainly not this summer , will give it another crack at the CL next season ( if they arenâ€™t banned ) - expect Juve will go for Inzahgi

The only issue could be the potential CL ban - i suspect it wonâ€™t happen this season but if it does happen then next summer he will go


----------



## USER1999 (May 22, 2019)

If they appeal and win, no ban, if they appeal and lose, ban the season after. 

Pep will be there next year, minimum.


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2019)

On a rare bright note for United, all 53,000 of their season tickets have been sold in record time!


----------



## Kellfire (May 23, 2019)

Slime said:



			On a rare bright note for United, all 53,000 of their season tickets have been sold in record time!
		
Click to expand...

And Inter are being linked with Lukaku!


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			And Inter are being linked with Lukaku!
		
Click to expand...

Bet that's a relief.


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			And Inter are being linked with Lukaku!
		
Click to expand...

The day just keeps on getting better and better!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			And Inter are being linked with Lukaku!
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hope not, it's me Italian team. Lukaku e molto Merde player.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2019)

Missis T rang me on the course Today and said Pep was going to Juve. Fair to say me head went. Got home she read it on Bet 365. Getting bogged off with the Pep rumours. He will go one day, but surely not halfway through a round of me golf.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Missis T rang me on the course Today and said Pep was going to Juve. Fair to say me head went. Got home she read it on Bet 365. Getting bogged off with the Pep rumours. He will go one day, but surely not halfway through a round of me golf.
		
Click to expand...

Think that needs to go down more to your wife knowing when to ring you with not important news (ie nobody is in immediate danger) and when to tell you later


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Think that needs to go down more to your wife knowing when to ring you with not important news (ie nobody is in immediate danger) and when to tell you later
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you I was in imminent danger, I thought I was gonna have a bloody heart attack.ðŸ˜–


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 23, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Missis T rang me on the course Today and said Pep was going to Juve. Fair to say me head went. Got home she read it on Bet 365. Getting bogged off with the Pep rumours. He will go one day, but surely not halfway through a round of me golf.
		
Click to expand...

Get your priorities right the footys over for a bit!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 24, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I can assure you I was in imminent danger, I thought I was gonna have a bloody heart attack.ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

Sane to Bayern is the rumour.
Thoughts?
Quality player and would walk into any other team in the premier league imo.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 24, 2019)

Not really surprising that Sane is going. Has been left out quite a bit by Pep this season and Pep has been visibly frustrated with him when he's been on the pitch. Doesn't seem willing to track runners or press the way Pep wants his attackers to.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Not really surprising that Sane is going. Has been left out quite a bit by Pep this season and Pep has been visibly frustrated with him when he's been on the pitch. Doesn't seem willing to track runners or press the way Pep wants his attackers to.
		
Click to expand...

If he wants to stay in the NW I'm sure we could find a space for him in blue . Quality player and going to Bayern makes sense, particularly when Robben and Ribery have either retired, left or are at the end of their time.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If he wants to stay in the NW I'm sure we could find a space for him in blue . Quality player and going to Bayern makes sense, particularly when Robben and Ribery have either retired, left or are at the end of their time.
		
Click to expand...

Haha yeah I'd definitely take him. Think he'd fit in at Bayern great, had success previously in the Bundesliga but did seem to go backwards this season as a City player, definitely seemed to have fallen out of favour with the manager.


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sane to Bayern is the rumour.
Thoughts?
Quality player and would walk into any other team in the premier league imo.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely gifted player but it's becoming clear he has an attitude problem. I think it may be down to arrogance. This is why he was left out of their World Cup squad last summer, and I expect why Pep prefers the likes of B.Silva, Sterling etc. I think he expects to walk into the team, which is exactly why he'll be walking away from it.

That said, if he goes to Bayern he probably _would_ walk into their team, and consequently his attitude won't be much of a problem there for a while.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 24, 2019)

Dortmund have done some superb business already. Sold Pulisic to Chelsea and bought in Julian Brandt and Thorgan Hazard for less than they sold Pulisic for. Classic Dortmund.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Dortmund have done some superb business already. Sold Pulisic to Chelsea and bought in Julian Brandt and Thorgan Hazard for less than they sold Pulisic for. Classic Dortmund.
		
Click to expand...

Dortmund have got the better end of that deal by a country mile - shame Brandt didnâ€™t want to leave Germany , quality player.

Not surprised Sane is looking to get out - seemed to have been very inconsistent this season but young quick and very skillful , would certainly take him at Liverpool as part of the squad but would have the same prob at ours - Bayern obvious fit with the players they have leaving.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Absolutely gifted player but it's becoming clear he has an attitude problem. I think it may be down to arrogance. This is why he was left of their World Cup squad last summer, and I expect why Pep prefers the likes of B.Silva, Sterling etc. I think he expects to walk into the team, which is exactly why he'll be walking away from it.

That said, if he goes to Bayern he probably _would_ walk into their team, and consequently his attitude won't be much of a problem there for a while.
		
Click to expand...

100%. I've screamed at the TV many times "get him off Pep" as he just doesn't work hard enough. If he's not careful he'll under achieve and not reach his full potential.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 24, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			100%. I've screamed at the TV many times "get him off Pep" as he just doesn't work hard enough. If he's not careful he'll under achieve and not reach his full potential.
		
Click to expand...

Not all wingers are made for defensive duties. As had been said. Gone backwards under Pep (not many do). Personally think he'll flourish if he is played as a purely attacking player.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Not all wingers are made for defensive duties. As had been said. Gone backwards under Pep (not many do). Personally think he'll flourish if he is played as a purely attacking player.
		
Click to expand...

It is a bit like Ginola when he was playing. As his manager I would have said 'don't bother coming back, stay high and do whatever damage you can manage. Other players will look after their attackers'. I know managers like players to do everything but for some surely it is best to let them have freedom and do their damage. Most players are capable of defending, not many can run at people like Sane, Ginola etc


----------



## Papas1982 (May 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is a bit like Ginola when he was playing. As his manager I would have said 'don't bother coming back, stay high and do whatever damage you can manage. Other players will look after their attackers'. I know managers like players to do everything but for some surely it is best to let them have freedom and do their damage. Most players are capable of defending, not many can run at people like Sane, Ginola etc
		
Click to expand...

I remember Ian Branfoot dropping Le Tissier as he didn't contribute enough to the team ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## User62651 (May 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is a bit like Ginola when he was playing. As his manager I would have said 'don't bother coming back, stay high and do whatever damage you can manage. Other players will look after their attackers'. I know managers like players to do everything but for some surely it is best to let them have freedom and do their damage. Most players are capable of defending, not many can run at people like Sane, Ginola etc
		
Click to expand...

Don't think any top team can afford to carry a talented player these days and expect to compete over a league program, more of a team game than ever with such high levels of fitness required. I'd go with Guardiola and Klopp's philosophy that a team attacks and defends as a team. Ginola was gifted yes but often overweight and wouldn't get near Man City or Liverpool sides of today.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sane to Bayern is the rumour.
Thoughts?
Quality player and would walk into any other team in the premier league imo.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly i thought if bernado takes over from david silva in the middle and Sane on the wing. Lordy flippin lordy. But Sane has been on a strop for a few months. If he wants to go. Hey ho. But the fans loved him.


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is a bit like Ginola when he was playing. As his manager I would have said 'don't bother coming back, stay high and do whatever damage you can manage. Other players will look after their attackers'. I know managers like players to do everything but for some surely it is best to let them have freedom and do their damage. Most players are capable of defending, not many can run at people like Sane, Ginola etc
		
Click to expand...

The top teams expect more these days, they need the whole package. Players who are that good going forward but contribute nothing in defence don't tend to make it in the top sides, like Zaha for example.


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Don't think any top team can afford to carry a talented player these days and expect to compete over a league program, more of a team game than ever with such high levels of fitness required. I'd go with Guardiola and Klopp's philosophy that a team attacks and defends as a team. Ginola was gifted yes but often overweight and wouldn't get near Man City or Liverpool sides of today.
		
Click to expand...

He didn't get near the top teams then either to be fair, Spurs were very much mid-table or lower during his years with us.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Don't think any top team can afford to carry a talented player these days and expect to compete over a league program, more of a team game than ever with such high levels of fitness required. I'd go with Guardiola and Klopp's philosophy that a team attacks and defends as a team. Ginola was gifted yes but often overweight and wouldn't get near Man City or Liverpool sides of today.
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			The top teams expect more these days, they need the whole package. Players who are that good going forward but contribute nothing in defence don't tend to make it in the top sides, like Zaha for example.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't disagree with what you are saying. I'm a romantic though and love watching players like that. I don't care if they don't defend, there are plenty of water carriers to do that job .


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2019)

Trouble is with Sane, is at times he does not track back. Now if you playing with 4 3 3, if he don't track back for oppo wingers or full back you are leaving Zinchenko massively exposed. Pep has spent an age coaching world class players to play a system that everyone know. The possession of play is because the player with the ball expects someone to be " there" it's second nature. It's the same when the players don't have the ball, they are trained as a unit to battle for the ball and track back.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 24, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Trouble is with Sane, is at times he does not track back. Now if you playing with 4 3 3, if he don't track back for oppo wingers or full back you are leaving Zinchenko massively exposed. Pep has spent an age coaching world class players to play a system that everyone know. The possession of play is because the player with the ball expects someone to be " there" it's second nature. It's the same when the players don't have the ball, they are trained as a unit to battle for the ball and track back.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree that he doesn't do the donkey work that  would help zinchneko. The argument could be made that if you had a better lb (defensively) then it wouldnt be such an issue. But nowadays it's only really cb and dms that are expected to be really good defensively. 

Can't argue with the results pep gets. I just don't think Sane is bad as such. He simply doesn't fit imo


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 24, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Trouble is with Sane, is at times he does not track back. Now if you playing with 4 3 3, if he don't track back for oppo wingers or full back you are leaving Zinchenko massively exposed..
		
Click to expand...

We don't mind


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2019)

The problem with Sane and the wingers there is their fullbacks arenâ€™t the greatest defensively - Mane and Mo donâ€™t always track back but our fullbacks especially Robbo are superb defensively so at times they Mo and Mane donâ€™t always have to track back plus the added bonus of Bobby constantly working hard. If City had better defensively fullbacks then Walker and Mendy/Zinchenko then Sane etc would have a bit more license


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem with Sane and the wingers there is their fullbacks arenâ€™t the greatest defensively - Mane and Mo donâ€™t always track back but our fullbacks especially Robbo are superb defensively so at times they Mo and Mane donâ€™t always have to track back plus the added bonus of Bobby constantly working hard. If City had better defensively fullbacks then Walker and Mendy/Zinchenko then Sane etc would have a bit more license
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe if they did track back they would have won the title ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem with Sane and the wingers there is their fullbacks arenâ€™t the greatest defensively - Mane and Mo donâ€™t always track back but our fullbacks especially Robbo are superb defensively so at times they Mo and Mane donâ€™t always have to track back plus the added bonus of Bobby constantly working hard. If City had better defensively fullbacks then Walker and Mendy/Zinchenko then Sane etc would have a bit more license
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I would agree about Robertson's defensive qualities I don't think Liverpool have much in the way of defence in the right back position. 

Certainly not Alexander Arnold who is phenomenal going forward but no great shakes going the other way.


----------



## 4LEX (May 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			well done on a mickey mouse 3rd rate treble ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of Liverpool's treble in 2001


----------



## Hobbit (May 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem with Sane and the wingers there is their fullbacks arenâ€™t the greatest defensively - Mane and Mo donâ€™t always track back but our fullbacks especially Robbo are superb defensively so at times they Mo and Mane donâ€™t always have to track back plus the added bonus of Bobby constantly working hard. If City had better defensively fullbacks then Walker and Mendy/Zinchenko then Sane etc would have a bit more license
		
Click to expand...

Its splitting hairs Phil. City, with whatever resources they have, and playing whatever way they did won the league. Its fine lines. I think 'Pool played the more exciting football, and City ground out a few results in the run in but, to pinch a cliche, there's no pictures on the scorecard.

Already looking forward to next season. Wouldn't it be great if at least one of the other contenders put a squad and a style together like City and 'Pool.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Whilst I would agree about Robertson's defensive qualities I don't think Liverpool have much in the way of defence in the right back position.

Certainly not Alexander Arnold who is phenomenal going forward but no great shakes going the other way.
		
Click to expand...

TAAhas improved massively this season especially on his covering but still needs to work on positioning at times - certainly over his right shoulder , but even then still think he is better than Walker ( in all aspects imo ) 



Hobbit said:



			Its splitting hairs Phil. City, with whatever resources they have, and playing whatever way they did won the league. Its fine lines. I think 'Pool played the more exciting football, and City ground out a few results in the run in but, to pinch a cliche, there's no pictures on the scorecard.

Already looking forward to next season. Wouldn't it be great if at least one of the other contenders put a squad and a style together like City and 'Pool.
		
Click to expand...

Eh ? I dont think the discussion was about winning the league etc - was just talking about Pep wanting his wingers to cover deep a lot and it affecting the impact of Sane alone.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			TAAhas improved massively this season especially on his covering but still needs to work on positioning at times - certainly over his right shoulder , but even then still think he is better than Walker ( in all aspects imo )



Eh ? I dont think the discussion was about winning the league etc - was just talking about Pep wanting his wingers to cover deep a lot and it affecting the impact of Sane alone.
		
Click to expand...

Discussions have a habit of evolving ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 24, 2019)

4LEX said:



			Reminds me of Liverpool's treble in 2001 

Click to expand...

You mean when they won the UEFA Cup, FA Cup and the David Ellery Cup. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			You mean when they won the UEFA Cup, FA Cup and the David Ellery Cup. ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Yes the Henchoz handball - it was a shocking decision and if I remember correctly both linesman and ref should have seen it clear as day


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			TAAhas improved massively this season especially on his covering but still needs to work on positioning at times - certainly over his right shoulder , but even then still think he is better than Walker ( in all aspects imo )



Eh ? I dont think the discussion was about winning the league etc - was just talking about Pep wanting his wingers to cover deep a lot and it affecting the impact of Sane alone.
		
Click to expand...

For  me Walker still has the  edge defensively due to his experience and aerial ability. But TAA still has time to learn.

Certainly at times it appeared that Klopp wasn't 100% convinced.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes the Henchoz handball - it was a shocking decision and if I remember correctly both linesman and ref should have seen it clear as day
		
Click to expand...

 Yes it was even more of a penalty than the one we were awarded and that was pretty clear cut.

Had to wait another 10 years to win the League Cup!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			For  me Walker still has the  edge defensively due to his experience and aerial ability. But TAA still has time to learn.

Certainly at times it appeared that Klopp wasn't 100% convinced.
		
Click to expand...

Aerial is the one area he just doesnâ€™t seem confident - at times Klopp has preferred Gomez there over the years especially against the â€œbetterâ€ teams but TAA anytime that happens comes back a shows he can defend. Certainly has a very bright future ahead


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or maybe if they did track back they would have won the title ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			For  me Walker still has the  edge defensively due to his experience and aerial ability. But TAA still has time to learn.

Certainly at times it appeared that Klopp wasn't 100% convinced.
		
Click to expand...

Cannot really comment on TAA coz I have not seen a lot of him, but Walker has not had the best of seasons which is putting it polately.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 24, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Cannot really comment on TAA coz I have not seen a lot of him, but Walker has not had the best of seasons which is putting it polately.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that for probably two-thirds of the season he was iffy but during the  run in he has looked somewhere near to being back to his best. 

Certainly for England's sake it is to be hoped that his late season form continues as Trippier's form has really nosedived.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			I agree that for probably two-thirds of the season he was iffy but during the  run in he has looked somewhere near to being back to his best.

Certainly for England's sake it is to be hoped that his late season form continues as Trippier's form has really nosedived.
		
Click to expand...

Would have thought TAA would be starting at RB for England ? 

Just looked at the squad - 5 fullbacks ?!?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 25, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132324737877721089


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2019)

Saw the article in the Telegraph but this also makes interesting reading. https://www.skysports.com/football/...how-teddy-sheringham-ruined-his-england-debut


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133057929198878725
This has the potential to be a massive game changer for the Prem and obviously Newcastle - more money coming into a club


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2019)

Toon fans up here are going nuts over it, funny, they were moaning about Man City spending too much up until only recently, now they're over the moon they've potentially got a massive war chest


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Tashyboy (May 27, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Toon fans up here are going nuts over it, funny, they were moaning about Man City spending too much up until only recently, now they're over the moon they've potentially got a massive war chest 

Click to expand...

The story would of been more interesting if his takeover of Liverpool last year had happened ðŸ˜


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2019)

https://www.skysports.com/football/...agree-terms-to-buy-newcastle-from-mike-ashley 

Will be interesting times ahead and I have heard the new owners want Benitez to stay. Trouble is will Ashley accept this time as there have been previous bids on the table only for them to collapse.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



https://www.skysports.com/football/...agree-terms-to-buy-newcastle-from-mike-ashley

Will be interesting times ahead and I have heard the new owners want Benitez to stay. Trouble is will Ashley accept this time as there have been previous bids on the table only for them to collapse.
		
Click to expand...

Echo echo.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Echo echo.......
		
Click to expand...

Is that the Evening Echo. Echo, Echo, get your Evening Echo


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that the Evening Echo. Echo, Echo, get your Evening Echo
		
Click to expand...

Well the papers do all print the same thing..............


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



https://www.skysports.com/football/...agree-terms-to-buy-newcastle-from-mike-ashley 

Will be interesting times ahead and I have heard the new owners want Benitez to stay. Trouble is will Ashley accept this time as there have been previous bids on the table only for them to collapse.
		
Click to expand...

Previous bidders didn't have the cash. If they couldn't raise the amount then how could they invest in the team afterwards? Presumably money is not an issue this time so no reason for Ashley to pull out, unless he is stupid and tries to jack the price up last minute.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Previous bidders didn't have the cash. If they couldn't raise the amount then how could they invest in the team afterwards? Presumably money is not an issue this time so no reason for Ashley to pull out, unless he is stupid and tries to jack the price up last minute.
		
Click to expand...

A few reports suggesting that the person is not who says he is and doesnâ€™t have the â€œfortuneâ€ believed , he didnâ€™t even meet our owners last summer and a journo on Twitter has posted about it all not being all it seems.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133092598904705025


----------



## anotherdouble (May 27, 2019)

BUT will there be a conflict of interest as they are related, cousins I think.Imagine City are up for the title and playing Newcastle last game of the season.  Also does the money come from the same pot. Posted same time as Philâ€™s above. Hope they are not related


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A few reports suggesting that the person is not who says he is and doesnâ€™t have the â€œfortuneâ€ believed , he didnâ€™t even meet our owners last summer and a journo on Twitter has posted about it all not being all it seems.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133092598904705025

Click to expand...

I saw that. It's a very different amount of money but you are quite right. The guy will have to show his money and pass the fit and proper person test. The Toon fans I know wont believe it until it is signed and sealed and the pictures are taken. Too many false dawns.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A few reports suggesting that the person is not who says he is and doesnâ€™t have the â€œfortuneâ€ believed , he didnâ€™t even meet our owners last summer and a journo on Twitter has posted about it all not being all it seems.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133092598904705025

Click to expand...

Quotes here saying the investors are genuine https://www.express.co.uk/sport/foo...-Mike-Ashley-release-statement-Rafael-Benitez 

I can see this is going to run and run and will it reach a point where Benitez has enough and walks away


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



https://www.skysports.com/football/...agree-terms-to-buy-newcastle-from-mike-ashley

Will be interesting times ahead and I have heard the new owners want Benitez to stay. Trouble is will Ashley accept this time as there have been previous bids on the table only for them to collapse.
		
Click to expand...

is it just me or does this takeover saga just sound like PR bullshit?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			is it just me or does this takeover saga just sound like PR bullshit?
		
Click to expand...

Ther is always a takeover bid or supposed war chest around season ticket renewal time ðŸ¤”


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			is it just me or does this takeover saga just sound like PR bullshit?
		
Click to expand...

No I think you have a valid point. Funny how these sort of stories come out at the same time each year. I wonder how serious Ashley really is about selling and whether its all PR for him?


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2019)

Europa League final tonight, fancy Arsenal to do it.
Canâ€™t believe Willian isnâ€™t starting for Chelsea.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2019)

Bumped into Sawtooth at the range tonight. He's unsurprisingly certain Arsenal will win providing they can keep Hazard quiet. Personally I can see it going into extra time and Arsenal nicking it


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2019)

As a Yid, believe it or not I hope Arsenal win. Come on the Gooners


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2019)

Stadium looks half empty, a disgrace for a European final.


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2019)

Glad I didn't go. The stands are miles from the pitch. It's not a footy stadium.


----------



## paddyc (May 29, 2019)

Stone wall pen for arsenal!


----------



## paddyc (May 29, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Europa League final tonight, fancy Arsenal to do it.
Canâ€™t believe Willian isnâ€™t starting for Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's fine rather have Guroud playing as no goal threat there.


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Stone wall pen for arsenal!
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm I thought it was a close call like, keeper definitely catches him a couple of times.


----------



## paddyc (May 29, 2019)

Has Fundy gone to Baku?


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Glad I didn't go. The stands are miles from the pitch. It's not a footy stadium.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the old stamford Bridge before the oligarch arrived ðŸ˜„


----------



## Fade and Die (May 29, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Looks like the old stamford Bridge before the oligarch arrived ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it has the same intimate atmosphere as the iconic London Stadium. ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## NWJocko (May 29, 2019)

Crap location for many reasons
Crap stadium in that crap location
Crap atmosphere due to both of the above
Crap game

Uefa and clubs sweeping everything under the carpet and lapping it up as the money rolls in

Really is a completely different sport now, Football 2.0 looks rubbish to me but suspect this will be the new normal soon enough


----------



## Tashyboy (May 29, 2019)

Sat watching this on YouTube. If UEFA think that the best advertisement for one of the most glamorous finals in world football is in an athletics stadium in one of the most corrupt country's in the world. Then European football is screwed. The stadium is half empty and the atmosphere is atrocious for a final. #corruptuefamefinks


----------



## Tashyboy (May 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Looks like it has the same intimate atmosphere as the iconic London Stadium. ðŸ˜Ÿ
		
Click to expand...

The Emptyhad is in Manchester ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Has Fundy gone to Baku?
		
Click to expand...

haha no chance Pat, glad too listening to some of the stories from those who have! my record at finals is retired at W1 L2 sadly

we started well but gone off the boil and let them into it more, need more from the middle of the park and Ozil (as per usual)

not sure how VAR decides no pen in 1/2 a second either


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Mmmm I thought it was a close call like, keeper definitely catches him a couple of times.
		
Click to expand...

how many times does he need to catch him then so that its not a close call?


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			how many times does he need to catch him then so that its not a close call?
		
Click to expand...

No idea ðŸ˜‚ 
First one was minimal I guess he just kind of brushed his foot, second one was it more the striker kicking the keeper in the head?


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			how many times does he need to catch him then so that its not a close call?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that depend on whether the contact was enough to bring the player down or impede him? The keeper could catch him 10 times but if none of those contacts were significant then it's not a penalty.

I'm not saying that is the case in this instance as I haven't seen the incident so have no idea. Mine is more a general point.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 29, 2019)

Just seen the replay, if he hadnâ€™t been looking for the penalty he could have scored easily. Modern footballers eh?


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Wouldn't that depend on whether the contact was enough to bring the player down or impede him? The keeper could catch him 10 times but if none of those contacts were significant then it's not a penalty.

I'm not saying that is the case in this instance as I haven't seen the incident so have no idea. Mine is more a general point.
		
Click to expand...

It should do for sure, not sure it does anymore though does it?

As it happens i dont think it was a pen and Lacazette went down far too easily as he always does, theres plenty who would want it as a pen if it had been Kane, Salah, Hazard  Just amazed they didnt actually look at it properly considering how they usually utilise VAR


----------



## Tashyboy (May 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			haha no chance Pat, glad too listening to some of the stories from those who have! my record at finals is retired at W1 L2 sadly

we started well but gone off the boil and let them into it more, need more from the middle of the park and Ozil (as per usual)

not sure how VAR decides no pen in 1/2 a second either
		
Click to expand...

Re stories from fans, in what sense fundy. Hassle over there or hassle getting there.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			It should do for sure, not sure it does anymore though does it?

As it happens i dont think it was a pen and Lacazette went down far too easily as he always does, theres plenty who would want it as a pen if it had been Kane, Salah, Hazard  Just amazed they didnt actually look at it properly considering how they usually utilise VAR
		
Click to expand...

Think itâ€™s because he brings him down with his head.
He goes down to easy for me, but there was contact so ?


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Re stories from fans, in what sense fundy. Hassle over there or hassle getting there.
		
Click to expand...

issues with visas, bribes being needed, prices having a 0 added to, hassle from the authorities etc etc

Giroud of all people


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2019)

Great finish. Hopefully that'll liven things up as it's been rubbish until now. TV coverage and the high shot all the time very poor


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2019)

That is that then.


----------



## paddyc (May 29, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Yeah that's fine rather have Guroud playing as no goal threat there.
		
Click to expand...

That came to bite me on the arse ffs


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2019)

Hate to say it, but that was some header


----------



## Fade and Die (May 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great finish. Hopefully that'll liven things up as it's been rubbish until now. TV coverage and the high shot all the time very poor
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that high spider camera is a terrible angle, hopefully the game will liven up now.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

Good to see we wont miss Ramsey next year with our central midfield and Ozil so productive lol


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2019)

Is Ozil playing tonight ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Just seen above ðŸ¤£


----------



## jp5 (May 29, 2019)

Is this a European final or a pre season friendly


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

jp5 said:



			Is this a European final or a pre season friendly 

Click to expand...

hopefully a pre season friendly the way were playing


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2019)

Yep, that's it for sure.


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Is Ozil playing tonight ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Just seen above ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Nice work if you can get it ðŸ˜œ


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			It should do for sure, not sure it does anymore though does it?

As it happens i dont think it was a pen and Lacazette went down far too easily as he always does, theres plenty who would want it as a pen if it had been Kane, Salah, Hazard  *Just amazed they didnt actually look at it properly considering how they usually utilise VAR*

Click to expand...

Maybe this is an instance how VAR should be used. Have a quick look to see if it was a "clear and obvious error" and if not move on, rather than looking at 15 different camera angles in slow motion to decide that the goal scorer's left big toe was offside. Maybe the video assistant thought it was a marginal enough call that it didn't need overturning. Would far rather have that than a 5 minute delay while they look at every possible permutation.

Again, I'm not defending how VAR was used in this instance or making a judgement on whether or not it was a penalty.


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2019)

Throwing the last 5 league games makes so much sense now.


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2019)

Looks like The Oligarchs boys have done it ðŸ‘Ž


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2019)

What this game needs is Iwobi.

Um, no, there is no one on the bench who can change this rubbish.


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2019)

Oops. Pen. Cech is rubbish at pens. This could get embarassing. 8 any one?


----------



## paddyc (May 29, 2019)

It s all very well making changes but who do we have capable of turning this around. Now its over


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

iwobi and guendoozi, thatll fix it lol


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2019)

Game over I'd say!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2019)

Thatâ€™s gonna be a crappy trip home for the 17 Arsenal fans that made it out there.

***artistic license used for attendance.....


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			iwobi and guendoozi, thatll fix it lol
		
Click to expand...

Jim couldn't fix this one


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2019)

Told you it needed Iwobi.

Hmm.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

lightening, 2 more times plse lightening


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 29, 2019)

Arsenal were 150/1 to win after Hazards pen, that goal has dropped it to 50/1.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Told you it needed Iwobi.

Hmm.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (May 29, 2019)

Just embarrassing... Our lack of squad depth is so evident tonight. Ozil must be laughing getting paid a fortune for how poor he has been for a while now.


----------



## jp5 (May 29, 2019)

Said it'll take half a decade to sort out this club after Wenger left and nothing I've seen had changed me mind. In fact probably will take longer.


----------



## paddyc (May 29, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Arsenal were 150/1 to win after Hazards pen, that goal has dropped it to 50/1.
		
Click to expand...

Now there a 1000-1


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2019)

Giroud is quality.
Chelsea didnâ€™t even look like they had to be at their best Arsenal have been so poor.
Best team have won on the night.


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Now there a 1000-1
		
Click to expand...

Is that for Ozil to get a hat trick  ðŸ˜œ


----------



## paddyc (May 29, 2019)

May have to turn off too painful.Wheres Fish tonight. Unusually  quiet.!!


----------



## IanM (May 29, 2019)

UEFA have got this very wrong.

Ooh and it's back there again for the Euros next year.  

Must have been a big envelope


----------



## IanM (May 29, 2019)

paddyc said:



			May have to turn off too painful.Wheres Fish tonight. Unusually  quiet.!!
		
Click to expand...

His van broke down in Albania on the way there


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

paddyc said:



			May have to turn off too painful.Wheres Fish tonight. Unusually  quiet.!!
		
Click to expand...

hes not so quiet on twitter


----------



## BrianM (May 29, 2019)

Cech has had a great game as well, could do nothing with the goals.


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2019)

Jeez that Willock or whatever his name is looks garbage ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2019)

Let's hope the other red 'n' whites are as poor on Saturday ðŸ˜„


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

lose 4-1 to a local rival in a european final, barely made a tackle all game, no one booked, just a pathetic performance, cant see the front 2 sticking around too long and then the mediocrity of the rest will be fully exposed   look forward to us being linked to half of europe and buying almost no one over the summer

well done chelsea, didnt have much to beat but did it with ease


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2019)

I've worked out why the first half was so poor and the second half has been so much better (maybe not for Arsenal fans but definitely for Chelsea fans and neutrals). 

The Europa League is always played on Thursday nights and both teams have got so used to playing their Europa League matches on Thursdays that they got confused. The first half kicked off at 11pm Baku time on Wednesday. The second half kicked off at midnight which means it's now Thursday in Baku and both teams have finally turned up. Well, apart from the Arsenal defenders.


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2019)

Jensen said:



			Let's hope the other red 'n' whites are as poor on Saturday ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

the reds and the whites cant both lose can they


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2019)

That's Hazard saying adios ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Jensen (May 29, 2019)

fundy said:



			the reds and the whites cant both lose can they 

Click to expand...

I certainly hope so ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (May 29, 2019)

Just hope the Spuds get spanked Saturday will never heat the end of it if they win


----------



## Papas1982 (May 29, 2019)

Well that was dragged out of him. Bye bye Eden.


----------



## sawtooth (May 29, 2019)

No complaints, lost to the better team tonight.

Emery did OK in his first season but will need some shrewd signings in the Summer if he is to do any better next year.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 29, 2019)

Will the Chelsea manager be here next season. Two finals, one lost on pens and one big UN won. Champs league next year. That's a 9/10 for me, but has he endeared himself to the fans and abramovich


----------



## pendodave (May 29, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			No complaints, lost to the better team tonight.

Emery did OK in his first season but will need some shrewd signings in the Summer if he is to do any better next year.
		
Click to expand...

As an innocent bystander, it looks more like he needs to focus on some shrewd selling...


----------



## pendodave (May 29, 2019)

Great to see Rob Green holding up the cup!!  COYI...


----------



## PieMan (May 29, 2019)

Thanks for the memories Eden - the best player I've seen in a Chelsea shirt. A joy to watchðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­

But the right time to cash in and look to the future. As long as we put in a first option to buy back clause! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2019)

ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

ðŸ’™


----------



## paddyc (May 29, 2019)

Fish said:



View attachment 27414


ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

ðŸ’™
		
Click to expand...

Your gonna get your f&##*%Â£ head kicked in!!


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Thanks for the memories Eden - the best player I've seen in a Chelsea shirt. A joy to watchðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­

But the right time to cash in and look to the future. As long as we put in a first option to buy back clause! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

I had the pleasure of watching him live and I reckon he's one of the best I've seen


----------



## Kellfire (May 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Will the Chelsea manager be here next season. Two finals, one lost on pens and one big UN won. Champs league next year. That's a 9/10 for me, but has he endeared himself to the fans and abramovich
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s true Juve want him, heâ€™s gone.


----------



## sawtooth (May 29, 2019)

pendodave said:



			As an innocent bystander, it looks more like he needs to focus on some shrewd selling...
		
Click to expand...

For sure.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2019)

It's bad enough losing a final, but travelling all the way to Baku and watching Arsenal serve up that performamce i cant help but feel for those Arsenal Fans.

Great to see many empty seats though, hopefully the crooks at UEFA will sit up and take note.


----------



## Lyle77 (May 30, 2019)

Another big game last night where Ozil contributed very little.  Arsenal just crumbled when they lost the first goal.  
I fancied Arsenal pregame as they had the additional prize of Champions League qualification to play for but Chelsea were by far the better team in the second half and absolutely deserved their win.  

Hazard was exceptional and it will be great way to sign off if that turns out to be his last match for Chelsea.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 30, 2019)

A dominant second half performance from Chelsea but some of those Arsenal players and in particular Ozil are getting money under false pretences. There is an obvious lack of depth and those in the starting line up aren't good enough and won't be a top 4 side next season. How they change that and attract quality players is going to be hard and I can see it being a tough three or four seasons ahead and just hope the manager is given the time to get rid of the dead wood and grow and develop a new side


----------



## Orikoru (May 30, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Giroud is quality.
		
Click to expand...

I've always thought he was a bit underrated. Obviously doesn't score enough against top sides, but he often turns up in the big games, has a great touch and always links up well with a good winger like Hazard, or Griezmann for France. Giroud's little chipped ball across for Hazard's volley was delightful. Yet they loaned in that donkey Higuain and played him in all the league games, despite Hazard explicitly saying he enjoys playing with Giroud.

Sarry has been oddly rather successful for a failure really, haha. His team selections were baffling, his demeanour is strange, but you can't argue with 3rd place and a trophy. If he does leave, I don't envy the guy who replaces him. Trying to keep moving forward without Hazard and not being able to sign anyone will be tough.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2019)

Up and at them today, enroute to London to catch our flight to Madrid via Biarritz for another european cup final.

Up The RedsðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Up and at them today, enroute to London to catch our flight to Madrid via Biarritz for another european cup final.

Up The RedsðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Safe trip mate.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

COYS 
Thatâ€™s because my gaffer is a Spurs fan btw ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			COYS
Thatâ€™s because my gaffer is a Spurs fan btw ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I never had you down as a brown nosing type Mart ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I never had you down as a brown nosing type Mart ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚
He was telling me about his woes of getting a flight and hotel, then how you lot had booked everything up before Spurs got a chance ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			ðŸ˜‚
He was telling me about his woes of getting a flight and hotel, then how you lot had booked everything up before Spurs got a chance ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Snooze you lose ðŸ˜‰  

Did you feel sorry for him?

I bet you took him a bunch of grapes and a shiny granny smith apple to make him feel better aswell....


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Snooze you lose ðŸ˜‰ 

Did you feel sorry for him?

I bet you took him a bunch of grapes and a shiny granny smith apple to make him feel better aswell....
		
Click to expand...

Luckily I work about 250 miles from the office so I never see him, had to get one of the factory lads to drop the fruit off for me ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

He reckoned about 2 grand for a match ticket on the day ðŸ˜²


----------



## Stuart_C (May 30, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			He reckoned about 2 grand for a match ticket on the day ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Double that.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

Christ!


----------



## User62651 (May 30, 2019)

As a neutral I thought Keown was a bit tough on Arsenal. Seemed a bit hacked off maybe. If they were as bad as he was saying they wouldn't have made the final.
Arsenal got to the final, that was no mean feat in itself, was such an open game you could see either side scoring freely. Chelsea front line cut them open a few times and took their chances better, Chelsea also defended with more nous.
Game seemed a bit odd though - I only saw the 2nd half but the stadium look half empty, devoid of atmosphere and because of the covered running track and therefore crowd being so far away from the pitch, at times you could see no crowd on tv so it had the look of a training game. Why put a Euro final football match into a non-football stadium? UEFA got this wrong I think. Why not let local kids get in for free if there were so many spare seats?
Well done Chelsea, Hazard will be a miss for sure (if he goes). Chelsea have had his best years though.


----------



## PieMan (May 30, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Christ!
		
Click to expand...

His travel was very cheap - he walked across the channel, hopped on a donkey, and kept himself well fed on a few loaves and fishes!!!


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			As a neutral I thought Keown was a bit tough on Arsenal. Seemed a bit hacked off maybe. If they were as bad as he was saying they wouldn't have made the final.
Arsenal got to the final, that was no mean feat in itself, was such an open game you could see either side scoring freely. Chelsea front line cut them open a few times and took their chances better, Chelsea also defended with more nous.
Game seemed a bit odd though - I only saw the 2nd half but the stadium look half empty, devoid of atmosphere and because of the covered running track and therefore crowd being so far away from the pitch, at times you could see no crowd on tv so it had the look of a training game.* Why put a Euro final football match into a non-football stadium?* UEFA got this wrong I think. Why not let local kids get in for free if there were so many spare seats?
Well done Chelsea, Hazard will be a miss for sure (if he goes). Chelsea have had his best years though.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Double that.
		
Click to expand...

My lad got offered Â£5000 for his.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2019)

Well done to Chelsea better team second half.

Think the fourth goal summed up Arsenal.
Abamayang loses the ball 15 ydâ€™s in his own half.
What does he do ? Fight to get it back and put off the op or fall on the ground arms outstretched looking for the ref to bail him out.
They had just got a lifeline in the game but gave it away instantly.
Ozil is a liability and you play with 10 men with him.
But on the ball Arsenal played some good football, but without the ball they were shocking.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			My lad got offered Â£5000 for his.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me he took the money?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Please tell me he took the money?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he did he loves Liverpool but he has a mortgage and two kids.
Â£5000 thatâ€™s just stupid.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes he did he loves Liverpool but he has a mortgage and two kids.
Â£5000 thatâ€™s just stupid.
		
Click to expand...

So effectively helps perpetuate the problem? 

There was a thread on here criticising ticket touts etc for music gigs. Is this any different? 

Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying I wouldn't do the same. Luke saints will ever get to a CL final. But people complain about fifa and costs of tickets etc and then do exactly the same.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			So effectively helps perpetuate the problem?

There was a thread on here criticising ticket touts etc for music gigs. Is this any different?

Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying I wouldn't do the same. Luke saints will ever get to a CL final. But people complain about fifa and costs of tickets etc and then do exactly the same.
		
Click to expand...

Depends if he bought it purely to sell it on I guess. If I'd bought one with the full intention of going, then someone offered me massive wedge for it I'd be all over it, but then again I am from Yorkshire


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Depends if he bought it purely to sell it on I guess. If I'd bought one with the full intention of going, then someone offered me massive wedge for it I'd be all over it, but then again I am from Yorkshire 

Click to expand...

He is a season ticket holder but canâ€™t get there and back to cover his work in the Hospital.
He had every intention of going but a consultant who coudnt get one offered him a stupid amount so I donâ€™t think heâ€™s in the same league as a tout.
He was having to drive and kip in the car.
I told him not to be stupid and just sell it.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			He is a season ticket holder but canâ€™t get there and back to cover his work in the Hospital.
He had every intention of going but a consultant who coudnt get one offered him a stupid amount so I donâ€™t think heâ€™s in the same league as a tout.
He was having to drive and kip in the car.
I told him not to be stupid and just sell it.
		
Click to expand...

Who's having to drive. The guy who bought tickets or your son who you said can't go? 

If he bought it then couldnt get cover from work I'm sure LFC would have been able to put him in touch with the first in a waiting list..... ðŸ˜œ

I'm only playing devil's advocate, like I said. I'd have done the alsame, but the fact remains that a punter has paid over odds for a ticket which is what we all complain about.



Beezerk said:



			Depends if he bought it purely to sell it on I guess. If I'd bought one with the full intention of going, then someone offered me massive wedge for it I'd be all over it, but then again I am from Yorkshire 

Click to expand...

Like I said. I'd do the same. But whether intent or not. The person now going has still had to pay over the odds.


----------



## Kellfire (May 30, 2019)

Driving back from Liverpool at the moment and the motorway is full of cars and buses adorned with LFC regalia, presumably making their way to airports and ports to get to Madrid. 

Hope they have an utterly miserable game but I just canâ€™t see it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Who's having to drive. The guy who bought tickets or your son who you said can't go? 

If he bought it then couldnt get cover from work I'm sure LFC would have been able to put him in touch with the first in a waiting list..... ðŸ˜œ

I'm only playing devil's advocate, like I said. I'd have done the alsame, but the fact remains that a punter has paid over odds for a ticket which is what we all complain about.



Like I said. I'd do the same. But whether intent or not. The person now going has still had to pay over the odds.
		
Click to expand...

I read it as the consultant offered him that money, he didn't ask for it. If he had put it on Ebay I'd be with you all the way but if someone just offers you a wad of cash, a consultant who you therefore know has a pretty significant income, then I see that differently. That may be hypocritical of me but it is how I view it.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I read it as the consultant offered him that money, he didn't ask for it. If he had put it on Ebay I'd be with you all the way but if someone just offers you a wad of cash, a consultant who you therefore know has a pretty significant income, then I see that differently. That may be hypocritical of me but it is how I view it.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't really meant as a criticism of cc98 lad.

More just the scenario. 
The whole basis of touts though is that the people that can afford/justify the outlay of ticket price miss the opportunity to go because someone with more money trumps them. 

The person who was first on the waiting list misses out. They've likely gone to an away game or two but can't afford 5k. 

For me that's what's wrong with the scenario. With most tickets now being done via mobiles I don't see how a picture can't be added to them. If you can't go. You sell it back.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2019)

Give it back to the first on the list so he can sell it.
Get real.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Give it back to the first on the list so he can sell it.
Get real.
		
Click to expand...

So becuase your lad sold it. All those wanting to go would?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			So becuase your lad sold it. All those wanting to go would?
		
Click to expand...

I think a high number would for that kind of money in Liverpool.
He has been to every game this season and a lot of away games as well.
So he is entitled to his ticket.
He realistically canâ€™t go and a rich man offered him the price of a family holiday in Florida for one match ticket.

The scenario you paint sounds great but he lives in the real world.
He is disappointed but realistic.

Do any teams have this system where you give your ticket back?
I have never heard of any.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think a high number would for that kind of money in Liverpool.
He has been to every game this season and a lot of away games as well.
So he is entitled to his ticket.
He realistically canâ€™t go and a rich man offered him the price of a family holiday in Florida for one match ticket.

The scenario you paint sounds great but he lives in the real world.
He is disappointed but realistic.

Do any teams have this system where you give your ticket back?
I have never heard of any.
		
Click to expand...

Clubs allow you to sell season ticket spaces back. I'd be amazed if Liverpool didn't. 

Like I say. I don't blame him. Just don't like the fact the scenario exists.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Clubs allow you to sell season ticket spaces back. I'd be amazed if Liverpool didn't.

Like I say. I don't blame him. Just don't like the fact the scenario exists.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s life.?
Hands up who would give it back for face value.
Hands up who would take the Â£5000.

If the clubs wanted to they could stop it tomorrow but they wonâ€™t!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Thatâ€™s life.?
Hands up who would give it back for face value.
Hands up who would take the Â£5000.

If the clubs wanted to they could stop it tomorrow but they wonâ€™t!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve already conceded Iâ€™d likely do the same. 

My only query was it seemed unclear whether your lad could go or not. At first he couldnâ€™t get cover, then it appeared to be down to it being too much hassle. 

I fully agree the main blame is with the clubs or entertainers when it comes to touts. 
Itâ€™s simply a frustration of mine.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 30, 2019)

If I had a ticket for the champs league final, legitimately through the club. Am going to the final. If someone offered me 5K along the way. That's paying for me and Missis T to go round the world in sept/Oct. I have given tickets away before for nowt to family and friends. Some cannot afford to pay Â£15 never mind Â£5K.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 30, 2019)

Yes I undestand Itâ€™s frustrating .
His work cover is limited so couple of days ok , but six days was not on .


----------



## Tashyboy (May 30, 2019)

We are discussing about flogging a ticket for Â£5K, but the main issue for me is the lack of tickets available for genuine fans. IF and it is a massive IF, more tickets were available the demand for the tickets would be less. Am not saying significantly less. But more fans would and should get to see the game.


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2019)

Spurs getting absolutely rinsed on the radio, itâ€™s already done and dusted apparently ðŸ¤”


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Spurs getting absolutely rinsed on the radio, itâ€™s already done and dusted apparently ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Yup we rinsed them as well in the quarters ðŸ˜– So did Ajax. Am Suprised folks readily write off teams, that negativity can be a massive physiological boost when used right. Straight away there's no pressure.


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2019)

I'm going into the final relatively open-minded, I just hope we put in a decent performance. Our league performances were dire over the last month, so if we don't show up again we'll get stuffed. If we play our best and lose then I've no problem with that since we're the massive underdogs. I think the few weeks off will really benefit us because a lot of our key players looked shattered. If we actually turn up we can give Liverpool a game as we've matched them in the past, like the most recent meeting where we should have got something.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 31, 2019)

Both teams have had nearly 3 weeks off. They can play practice games but it is not the same. I think that will help Spurs it will level the teas a little. Liverpool may not have quite the same rythym that they ended the season with.


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Both teams have had nearly 3 weeks off. They can play practice games but it is not the same. I think that will help Spurs it will level the teas a little. Liverpool may not have quite the same rythym that they ended the season with.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah exactly, that's what I'm hoping anyway! Hopefully we can get a little sharpness back while Liverpool lose their momentum...


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 31, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Spurs getting absolutely rinsed on the radio, itâ€™s already done and dusted apparently ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

You can never predict a final!
Nerves play a big part, and the three week wait will make it worse.
Just hope itâ€™s a good game ,and we nick it in the last minute.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2019)

I hope Liverpool win it 5 or 6 Nil.


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I hope Liverpool win it 5 or 6 Nil.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were an Everton fan?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I thought you were an Everton fan?
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s obviously not a Spurs fan.


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Heâ€™s obviously not a Spurs fan.
		
Click to expand...

But Spurs are the people's champions.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			But Spurs are the people's champions. 

Click to expand...

What people ?
I havnt seen Spurs and Champions in the same sentence for a while!!!


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			What people ?
I havnt seen Spurs and Champions in the same sentence for a while!!!
		
Click to expand...

The people's champions means the people's preferred choice as champions, not that they're already champions.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The people's champions means the people's preferred choice as champions, not that they're already champions. 

Click to expand...

I donâ€™t know any of them !


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I thought you were an Everton fan?
		
Click to expand...

I am and I genuinely didnâ€™t care until a few weeks back, now itâ€™s more about Spurs losing than Lpool winning.


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I am and I genuinely didnâ€™t care until a few weeks back, now itâ€™s more about Spurs losing than Lpool winning.
		
Click to expand...

What happened a few weeks ago??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What happened a few weeks ago?? 

Click to expand...

I took a massive dislike for their fans. (excluding Jensen)


----------



## Rlburnside (May 31, 2019)

There was not but between the teams in the league so Iâ€™m expecting a close game Spurs seem to be going under the radar and most are tipping Liverpool to win.

Hope Winks plays for us although heâ€™s not played recently, be interesting to see if Kane starts but wouldnâ€™t be surprised if heâ€™s on the bench

Key to the game for me is to stop Liverpoolâ€™s full backs bombing forward and getting crosses in especially Robertson 

Hope itâ€™s a exiting game as it should be with 2 attack minded teams. 

All 17 of my family are going to roll up at my Liverpool supporting bil wearing Spurs shirtsðŸ˜„

COYS


----------



## IanM (May 31, 2019)

I think it'll be less painful if Spurs win!

i) Mickey Quinn won't be on the radio
ii) The hordes of "reds" who have never been north of Oxford in their lives won't we running around saying "we did this, or weee did that!"  No mate - you are just a hanger -on, there is no "we about it!"     (except maybe, my mate who was born in Swindon, but goes home and away with Liverpool every week!) 

Actually, I can sit down and watch impartially and hope for a good game.... and, for what it is worth,  the balance of my SkyBet account is on a Liverpool win! (in various combinations)


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 31, 2019)

IanM said:



			I think it'll be less painful if Spurs win!

i) Mickey Quinn won't be on the radio
ii) The hordes of "reds" who have never been north of Oxford in their lives won't we running around saying "we did this, or weee did that!"  No mate - you are just a hanger -on, there is no "we about it!"     (except maybe, my mate who was born in Swindon, but goes home and away with Liverpool every week!)

Actually, I can sit down and watch impartially and hope for a good game.... and, for what it is worth,  the balance of my SkyBet account is on a Liverpool win! (in various combinations)
		
Click to expand...

Not for me it wonâ€™t.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 31, 2019)

IanM said:



*I think it'll be less painful if Spurs win!*

i) Mickey Quinn won't be on the radio
ii) The hordes of "reds" who have never been north of Oxford in their lives won't we running around saying "we did this, or weee did that!"  No mate - you are just a hanger -on, there is no "we about it!"     (except maybe, my mate who was born in Swindon, but goes home and away with Liverpool every week!)

Actually, I can sit down and watch impartially and hope for a good game.... and, for what it is worth,  the balance of my SkyBet account is on a Liverpool win! (in various combinations)
		
Click to expand...


NO NO NO NO! The absolute opposite! Spurs fans have a weird delusion about themselves already. If they nick the champions league they will be unbearable! If my prayers for a Meteor Strike are not answered then its got to be Liverpool. (another reason to hate spurs, making me cheer on Liverpool)....... Please hear my prayers Jebus!


----------



## Jensen (May 31, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			NO NO NO NO! The absolute opposite! Spurs fans have a weird delusion about themselves already. If they nick the champions league they will be unbearable! If my prayers for a Meteor Strike are not answered then its got to be Liverpool. (another reason to hate spurs, making me cheer on Liverpool)....... Please hear my prayers Jebus!

Click to expand...

We are a massive club throughout the UK and Europe ðŸ‘ðŸ˜„


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2019)

Even as an Arsenal fan, I would love Spurs to win this as my old man is a lifelong fan and used to work there/for some of the players (bill nich, john pratt, steve peryman etc)

That said, I have one friend whos a Spurs fan who will be the worlds biggest nightmare until the day I die if Spurs win this, so sorry Dad, come on you Scousers  Dad will have to settle for Saracens doing the double in the rugby at Twickenham instead ðŸ¤£


----------



## Jensen (Jun 1, 2019)

Let's hope tonight's game is a thriller, with no cheating/diving, and may the best team win


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 1, 2019)

The heart wants Liverpool to win. Iâ€™ve looked for their results since the early 70â€™s when I lived near Liverpool, and many school friends were supporters.

But my head wants Spurs. I want strength in depth in the league. The win would lift Spurs and, hopefully, lead to at least 3 teams challenging for the title next season.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 1, 2019)

Iâ€™ve just been to Tesco and bought enough beer that if Liverpool win I can drink myself into oblivion and wake up hoping itâ€™s just a bad dream.


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2019)

RIP Jose Antonio Reyes


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			RIP Jose Antonio Reyes 

Click to expand...

Just read this, very sad, quality footballer. RIP


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2019)

Just read this too. 
35 is just way too early.
Great player, sad news, so sad.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Iâ€™ve just been to Tesco and bought enough beer that if Liverpool win I can drink myself into oblivion and wake up hoping itâ€™s just a bad dream.
		
Click to expand...

I backed Chelsea win/Hazard to score.
Liverpool win Salah to score Double ðŸ˜³


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2019)

fundy said:



			RIP Jose Antonio Reyes 

Click to expand...

Really sad news. 

Didnâ€™t Arsenal sign him same time that Utd signed Ronaldo? 

RIP


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Really sad news.

Didnâ€™t Arsenal sign him same time that Utd signed Ronaldo?

RIP
		
Click to expand...

Ronaldo joined Utd at the start of the 2003-2004 season.
Reyes joined Arsenal at the start of the 2004-2005 season.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 1, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I backed Chelsea win/Hazard to score.
Liverpool win Salah to score Double ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out,shameful,hope you lose


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Wash your mouth out,shameful,hope you lose

Click to expand...

So do I ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134747951438413824ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 1, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			The heart wants Liverpool to win. Iâ€™ve looked for their results since the early 70â€™s when I lived near Liverpool, and many school friends were supporters.

But my head wants Spurs. I want strength in depth in the league. The win would lift Spurs and, hopefully, lead to at least 3 teams challenging for the title next season.
		
Click to expand...

I like both teams as they historically have had some great Scots players.
With two former SPl players I would think I will probably pump for Liverpool but I could change my mind during the game.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2019)

That didn't take long to get dramatic.  Another one please ll Liverpool anything but a Spuds win I'll be happy


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2019)

Here we go then. Good decision and first of the three Liverpool goals tonight. Sadly there weren't be as many the other way


----------



## paddyc (Jun 1, 2019)

Gooner turned scouser for one night  only.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Gooner turned scouser for one night  only.
		
Click to expand...

You and me both....


----------



## User62651 (Jun 1, 2019)

Nice to be a neutral in this, happy either side take it. Just need some more quality.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 1, 2019)

I thought Kane was playing!!?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 1, 2019)

My God this is pretty boring, definitely not a 'showpiece'.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 1, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Gooner turned scouser for one night  only.
		
Click to expand...




Doon frae Troon said:



			My God this is pretty boring, definitely not a 'showpiece'.
		
Click to expand...

At least with Arsenal you see a few goals.ðŸ˜£


----------



## Piece (Jun 1, 2019)

At least my double bacon sandwich is looking tasty


----------



## BrianM (Jun 1, 2019)

Poor game so far, Spurs have probably played slightly better apart from the final pass.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 1, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My God this is pretty boring, definitely not a 'showpiece'.
		
Click to expand...

Missis T has just said the same. Dint think ad be bothered if i was Liverpool
Though. In a pub and can see half a telly. ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜–ðŸ˜
Its rammed and judging by the cheers at the goal. The neutrals are not very neutral


----------



## Jensen (Jun 1, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Here we go then. Good decision and first of the three Liverpool goals tonight. Sadly there weren't be as many the other way
		
Click to expand...

WTF Homer, the ball hit his chest and rebounded on his arm ðŸ™„


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2019)

Jensen said:



			WTF Homer, the ball hit his chest and rebounded on his arm ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, and itâ€™s a penalty. Same if the ball had rebounded off his leg


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Yeah, and itâ€™s a penalty. Same if the ball had rebounded off his leg
		
Click to expand...

And especially as his arm was in such an unnatural position.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2019)

Spurs have no final ball


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2019)

Most exciting action so far was Rafa carting off the streaker ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2019)

Fish said:



View attachment 27433

Most exciting action so far was Rafa carting off the streaker ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m hoping heâ€™s gonna drop her off at my place


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			Just read this too.
35 is just way too early.
Great player, sad news, so sad.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute tragedy. So sorry but 50 mph above the speed limit so no chance and the car looked horrendous. Feel for his family.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 1, 2019)

It's quite surreal watching this as the CL Final. I've seen pre season games with more intensity and quality. Atmosphere coming across on TV as awful too. 

Kane and Firmino aren't close to being fit enough to have started. 

Probably put the mockers on something but can see this just petering out as 1-0. 

Fwiw, penalty for me - both in real time and after  VAR replay


----------



## paddyc (Jun 1, 2019)

Dando said:



			Iâ€™m hoping heâ€™s gonna drop her off at my place
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Mrs Dando would have been delighted.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2019)

Fish said:



View attachment 27433

Most exciting action so far was Rafa carting off the streaker ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Now that is a streaker ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Piece (Jun 1, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Now that is a streaker ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Some of the pictures on the Daily Fail site are artistically presented


----------



## pendodave (Jun 1, 2019)

Liverpool have been wretched, but are still ahead. Not quite sure what to make of it all to be honest.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 1, 2019)

Game over, thank goodness to be fair, quality has been horrendous.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2019)

Well done Liverpool


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2019)

Congrats scousers, far from their best tonight but plenty good enough, hard to believe Spurs not bothered to turn up for the biggest game most of their guys are ever going to play!

Phew


----------



## Piece (Jun 1, 2019)

Dreadful game, but the Reds wonâ€™t care. âš½ï¸


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2019)

At least thereâ€™s been a goal scored from open play, otherwise itâ€™s been a really poor advert for the PL.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2019)

It'll start anytime soon.
I'm not sure how long to avoid this thread. 

Well done Liverpool.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2019)

Awful game, but the Spuds lost so as an Arsenal fan it's been a good evening


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 1, 2019)

Congrats Stu and Pete, Safe trip home lads.


----------



## Piece (Jun 1, 2019)

And thatâ€™s yer lot. See you in late July ðŸ¤£


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2019)

To quote Danny Baker on twitter, if this was a normal PL game it would have been on 4th on MOTD.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2019)

What a shocking game - three weeks between games you could tell they all lost sharpness and looked dead on their feet. Nearly worse than the Barce Sampdoria Final from a number of years back. Just clinical at the right time - Spurs will go on and do great things but Klopp finally gets over the line ðŸ¾ðŸ¾


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 1, 2019)

Congrats to the liverpool. ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			To quote Danny Baker on twitter, if this was a normal PL game it would have been on 4th on MOTD.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind PL that wouldn't have even been a decent Championship game. 

I don't know if it was down to the three week break but if it was then it doesn't bode well for the PL next season when the mid-season break is introduced.


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2019)

Please not spurs
If spurs win the champions league 
It's time to run for the hills
Tuck yourself up in bed
And gather the sleeping pills

We all know they are deluded
But this will be the icing on their cake
Imagine how they will brag
It's more than a man can take

When the spurs go marching in
In slow motion droning on 
They ain't even champions of England 
Champions of Europe is simply a con

Hoddle Ardiles and Steve Archibald 
To name just a few 
Every man and his dog
Will claim to be spurs through and through 

Crawling out of the woodwork 
The lillywhites from the lane 
Is enough to drive a man to drink
And send a man insane

Please god I'm praying
Send em home with sweet F. A. 
With their tail between their legs
And send em on their way

I keep having a nightmare 
Wake up sweating when it occurs
I know someone has to win it
But please not the spurs ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Never mind PL that wouldn't have even been a decent Championship game.

I don't know if it was down to the three week break but if it was then it doesn't bode well for the PL next season when the mid-season break is introduced.
		
Click to expand...

Can only think it was the 3 week break - both teams just looked dead , no fluid play , lots of long balls , no sharpness - I donâ€™t think it was nerves or stage fright just seems they lost the match sharpness over those three weeks. Thankfully the mid season break is only 10 days I think

In other news - the Bt Sport on you tube channel was shocking quality , really poor and at least two mins behind. If broadcasters want to go more online they need to improve their quality


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 1, 2019)

History will say it was the 6th time in 2019. Thats all that matters


----------



## larmen (Jun 1, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can only think it was the 3 week break
		
Click to expand...

Why is the PL break so long? They finished a week before the German Bundesliga, but with 20 instead of 18 teams they had 4 games more to play. So an entirely self made problem.
Didn't matter this time as both teams had the same, but it can be a disadvantage the facing a German or an Italian team.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 1, 2019)

larmen said:



			Why is the PL break so long? They finished a week before the German Bundesliga, but with 20 instead of 18 teams they had 4 games more to play. So an entirely self made problem.
Didn't matter this time as both teams had the same, but it can be a disadvantage the facing a German or an Italian team.
		
Click to expand...

Can only imagine its due to the mid season break other European leagues have around Christmas time. We don't have that break but means our season ended sooner.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 1, 2019)

Piece said:



			Dreadful game, but the Reds wonâ€™t care. âš½ï¸
		
Click to expand...

You are correct. But give me a terrible game and a 2-0 win over a crazy 3-3 after 90 mins and win on pens every day of the week! Keeper and finishing won the game. We were poor, Spurs weren't brilliant, but Allison made a couple of decent saves and we scored our 2 real chances. 

Whatever... WE'VE CONQUERED ALL OF EUROPE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes yes yes!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2019)

Jurgen Flopp ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ 

No better than Rodgers ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Brilliant end to a fantastic season. Not the greatest game but its all about winning trophies and we've done it.

Monkey off Jurgen's back. 

Oh, and that Pen is proof VAR shouldn't be in the beautiful game.

Up The European Cup Winning Reds.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Congrats Stu and Pete, Safe trip home lads.
		
Click to expand...

Had no sleep since yesterday Nearly back to base in Biarritz, left yesterday at 0530, just got back to Irun.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 2, 2019)

So glad we got over the line last night, I watched the game with 2 spurs fans who I'm on a golf weekend with...... I didn't enjoy the game at all.

Opposite to the posts on here, I thought the penalty was very very soft, if it was given against us if have been livid.  Spurs were the better team for large chunks with wave after wave of attack but no final ball and only half chances to feed off.

Who knew divock would be so important for us again .  Now, do I get a tattoo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2019)

Henderson has been given so much stick over the years but the last two seasons he has been superb and at times we think they are all money grabbing cheats etc etc but this just shows the raw emotion of sport.

https://www.empireofthekop.com/2019...-tears-of-joy-after-champions-league-triumph/


----------



## Piece (Jun 2, 2019)

Congrats to the Reds on here. We all give and take stick on here, and I'm pleased that Liverpool have a trophy their football deserved this season. âš½ï¸ðŸ‘‘ðŸ†

Just don't go on about it too much! ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 2, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134876448240603136
What the F?? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 2, 2019)

Really poor game
No final ball ,giving the ball away ,from both sides.
Nerves?
Three weeks off didnâ€™t help.
But itâ€™s a trophy and thatâ€™s what counts.
Nice to hear both sets of fans behaved well
Klopp and the team did the city proud.


----------



## IanM (Jun 2, 2019)

Happy for the Liverpool fans... had a great season and they really deserve something.  (Sick to death of those hangers on who bought their shirt in JJB and haven't been within 100 miles of Anfield in their lives!) 

As a neutral, game wasnt up to much and I did 3 bets that all came in!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2019)

Poch bottled it by leaving Kane on - for me thatâ€™s a sign that the very top teams shouldnâ€™t be looking at him.


----------



## brendy (Jun 2, 2019)

Fantastic, simply a fantastic end to a great season and hopefully this is only the start of it.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 2, 2019)

Very poor game, I was expecting more from both teams,surprised at Liverpools tactics not the usual high pressing high tempo game they normally play, the early penalty seemed to have a strange affect on the crowd and game, Spurs played better than Liverpool and had some good passages of play but the final ball was poor to often.

Think it was a mistake to play Kane from the start and would have been better to keep him on the bench till the last 20-30 mins. but Kane is one of the best strikers in Europe so it was somewhat understandable to play him but in hindsight a mistake,also it was tough on Mouro not starting after his hatrick in the semi-final. 

We overachieved reaching the final,to win it would have been a bonus, hopefully we can keep our best players and Poch. and sign a few players for next year. 

Congratulations to Liverpool you didn't play well but got the job done and that's all that's needed in a final.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Very poor game, I was expecting more from both teams,surprised at Liverpools tactics not the usual high pressing high tempo game they normally play, the early penalty seemed to have a strange affect on the crowd and game, Spurs played better than Liverpool and had some good passages of play but the final ball was poor to often.

Think it was a mistake to play Kane from the start and would have been better to keep him on the bench till the last 20-30 mins. but Kane is one of the best strikers in Europe so it was somewhat understandable to play him but in hindsight a mistake,also it was tough on Mouro not starting after his hatrick in the semi-final.

We overachieved reaching the final,to win it would have been a bonus, hopefully we can keep our best players and Poch. and sign a few players for next year.

Congratulations to Liverpool you didn't play well but got the job done and that's all that's needed in a final.
		
Click to expand...

Spurs should get a lot of credit

They were down and out so many times - in the group with Inter just needing a draw then against Dortmund with a crucial goal from Kane , great two legged performance against City and the semi final second against Ajax was a dramatic finish. But as with Firmino both Kane and Winks looked very rusty. Playing Kane was the wrong call but I suspect most managers would have gone with it and kept him on. Spurs got a very interesting summer ahead - clearly need to get some players but who are they going to lose ?

Love this pic


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 2, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Had no sleep since yesterday Nearly back to base in Biarritz, left yesterday at 0530, just got back to Irun.
		
Click to expand...

Worth it, congrats.


----------



## Jensen (Jun 2, 2019)

Agreed Moura should have started, maybe in place of Ali who I thought was poor.
Origi took his goal well, good finish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2019)

I've been down in liverpool today picking my son up from university. Flag sellers have made a fortune. Poor match but liverpool wont care, they have the cup. Playing Kane was an error imo. When he gets injured he seems to need 3-4 games to get his sharpness back. This was his first game back and he was a passenger. You can't carry a player in a CL final and it cost them. Spurs didn't create much and didn't really threaten when they did. Liverpool created less but finished. It's all they had to do. Simples.

Do spurs fans think they can hold on to everyone or will this be the break up summer?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135251439180234752
Reported to be over 500,000 to have turned up today ðŸ˜²


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2019)

That would be greater than the population of the whole city. I'm sure the numbers are big but 500k is surely stretching it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That would be greater than the population of the whole city. I'm sure the numbers are big but 500k is surely stretching it.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all - there was even more in 05 , 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/4582069.stm

people from all over the place would have travelled to see it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2019)

Did Dianne Abbott do the count?


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135251439180234752
Reported to be over 500,000 to have turned up today ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...


only half those claiming to be in Madrid got back in time then


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did Dianne Abbott do the count?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not at all - there was even more in 05 ,

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/4582069.stm

people from all over the place would have travelled to see it
		
Click to expand...

Can you spot yourself in the crowd Phil?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 2, 2019)

Before the bitter cries come in, clearly there are huge numbers out there and I saw for myself the way houses were dressed up. Have a great time folks, enjoy every minute. I'm just suggesting that a team in a 2 club city that has a population of just under 500k, with its core support still largely out in Madrid is unlikely to have 500k out on the streets today. No doubt there are hundreds of thousands but not greater than the population of the city itself.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 2, 2019)

Hope you got your car out of the city ok LT


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been down in liverpool today picking my son up from university. Flag sellers have made a fortune. Poor match but liverpool wont care, they have the cup. Playing Kane was an error imo. When he gets injured he seems to need 3-4 games to get his sharpness back. This was his first game back and he was a passenger. You can't carry a player in a CL final and it cost them. Spurs didn't create much and didn't really threaten when they did. Liverpool created less but finished. It's all they had to do. Simples.

Do spurs fans think they can hold on to everyone or will this be the break up summer?
		
Click to expand...

Levy won't sell to rivals in England so I think you can discount that market with Spurs qualifying for the C/L again next season and with the new ground  most won't  be in a hurry to leave, Alli has had a average season and his stock has fallen so can't see him leaving, it only really leaves 3/4 teams in  Europe that would buy our 3 best players and are they really at the level that Real Madrid will be after?

Kane would be good enough for any team in Europe but with 3 bad ankle injuries would someone take a gamble on him given the amount of money it would cost? so I would be surprised if he left. 

So it only leaves Erickson and Toby both good enough for Real or Barca etc these are the only 2 that could possible go

I don't foresee the core of the squad changing but 3/4 players would need replacing with better quality


----------



## Lyle77 (Jun 2, 2019)

Perhaps, Gareth Southgate and England could be the beneficiary of the decision by Poch to start Kane.  The extra minutes on the pitch may have helped sharpen Kane up ahead of the Nations League semi final on Thursday.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Before the bitter cries come in, clearly there are huge numbers out there and I saw for myself the way houses were dressed up. Have a great time folks, enjoy every minute. I'm just suggesting that a team in a 2 club city that has a population of just under 500k, with its core support still largely out in Madrid is unlikely to have 500k out on the streets today. No doubt there are hundreds of thousands but not greater than the population of the city itself.
		
Click to expand...

You need to consider Merseyside as a whole not just Liverpool the city. Population of 1.4m and a significant number of them are Liverpool fans. Thatâ€™s not including the nearby areas of Lancashire, Cheshire and North Wales. Only up the road and plenty of Liverpool fans there who would have travelled to the city for this.


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2019)

brendy said:



			Fantastic, simply a fantastic end to a great season and hopefully this is only the start of it.
		
Click to expand...

Horrific, simply a horrific end to a horrific season and, hopefully, this is specifically the end of it.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Before the bitter cries come in, clearly there are huge numbers out there and I saw for myself the way houses were dressed up. Have a great time folks, enjoy every minute. I'm just suggesting that a team in a 2 club city that has a population of just under 500k, with its core support still largely out in Madrid is unlikely to have 500k out on the streets today. No doubt there are hundreds of thousands but not greater than the population of the city itself.
		
Click to expand...

I was standing with six people who came down from Halifax just to see the City and watch the parade so lots of bodyâ€™s from outside the city .
Itâ€™s only a guess anyway?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Hope you got your car out of the city ok LT 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not nessesary.
Itâ€™s not the Wild West , we have water and electricity you know.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 2, 2019)

Lyle77 said:



			Perhaps, Gareth Southgate and England could be the beneficiary of the decision by Poch to start Kane.  The extra minutes on the pitch may have helped sharpen Kane up ahead of the Nations League semi final on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

He should get nowhere near a shirt Thursday after that.
Heâ€™s not fit.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			He should get nowhere near a shirt Thursday after that.
Heâ€™s not fit.
		
Click to expand...

But I was glad he played Saturday....


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2019)

Disappointing that the game was totally ruined by a decision in the first minute. At the time I thought it was a joke, on reflection I can see how the current laws point to it being a handball - and if they do then the laws are just wrong. I think for that to be deemed a penalty is grossly unfair. He blocked the cross with his chest, and then it just catches his arm inconsequentially, it's so unlucky. But the handball rule in football is a total mess, and we've had incidents like that all season.

As I say, game was completely ruined after that, not just for us but for any neutrals watching the game. Liverpool obviously had a gameplan to sit back if they got an early goal, and we might as well have been playing against Brighton then. Just recycling possession around midfield for the entire first half. You never see Liverpool sit back like that, and they certainly wouldn't have done that at nil nil I'm sure. Eventually we realised we were never going to break them down and had a few potshots from distance in the second half, not many looked likely to go in (except Dele's lob which we all got excited over because of the camera angle and then Alisson just caught it comfortably  ). 

I said we shouldn't have started Kane, and I think it proved to be the wrong call. Poch just loves him too much. It was bangright out of order to drop Lucas in the form he was in, I'd have started him and Son as a front two, bring Kane on around 55 mins. Imagine if we'd have taken it to extra time, and you have to leave Kane on who's already done 90 mins, in case it goes to pens. It just felt like totally the wrong decision. I think they said he had 11 touches on the ball first half. With Liverpool sitting so deep you need a lot of movement up front and he just wasn't sharp enough. We didn't see enough fro Eriksen or Son to break them down either. Felt we defended well, albeit with Liverpool not threatening much. 

Just a piss poor final really but hey ho.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2019)

Managed to catch this on Saturday afternoon. Sure others will have seen it but if not, a really interesting piece https://sport.bt.com/football/two-t...ew-hope-during-troubled-times-S11364349206560 

One thing BT sport have done well are their sport documentaries from things like Corinthian Casuals (the non-league one going to Brazil to play Corinthians), the Crazy Game (about Winbledon in their heyday) and Too Good To Go Down about Man Utd's relegation to the old division 2 under Tommy Docherty


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I was standing with six people who came down from Halifax just to see the City and watch the parade so lots of bodyâ€™s from outside the city .
*Itâ€™s only a guess anyway*?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever the real figures they will be made insignificant compared to the 1.5m that come to cheer Donald Trump on his state visit.................according to a White House Spokesperson


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Disappointing that the game was totally ruined by a decision in the first minute. At the time I thought it was a joke, on reflection I can see how the current laws point to it being a handball - and if they do then the laws are just wrong. I think for that to be deemed a penalty is grossly unfair. He blocked the cross with his chest, and then it just catches his arm inconsequentially, it's so unlucky. But the handball rule in football is a total mess, and we've had incidents like that all season.

As I say, game was completely ruined after that, not just for us but for any neutrals watching the game. Liverpool obviously had a gameplan to sit back if they got an early goal, and we might as well have been playing against Brighton then. Just recycling possession around midfield for the entire first half. You never see Liverpool sit back like that, and they certainly wouldn't have done that at nil nil I'm sure. Eventually we realised we were never going to break them down and had a few potshots from distance in the second half, not many looked likely to go in (except Dele's lob which we all got excited over because of the camera angle and then Alisson just caught it comfortably  ).

I said we shouldn't have started Kane, and I think it proved to be the wrong call. Poch just loves him too much. It was bangright out of order to drop Lucas in the form he was in, I'd have started him and Son as a front two, bring Kane on around 55 mins. Imagine if we'd have taken it to extra time, and you have to leave Kane on who's already done 90 mins, in case it goes to pens. It just felt like totally the wrong decision. I think they said he had 11 touches on the ball first half. With Liverpool sitting so deep you need a lot of movement up front and he just wasn't sharp enough. We didn't see enough fro Eriksen or Son to break them down either. Felt we defended well, albeit with Liverpool not threatening much.

Just a piss poor final really but hey ho.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with your comments on Kane, it was like playing Beckham, Rooney etc for England all those years ago when they weren't fit. It was all too familiar.

I disagree on the handball. It was handball and players know this. I come from a background of hockey. If the ball hits your foot it is the equivalent of a free kick against you. Intent is irrelevant, ball + foot = free kick. Footballers need to grow some brain cells about hand ball as it is effectively the same, Lineker has used the same comparison previously. Ball + hand = free kick. Learn it, it is very simple. If Sissoko had his arm by his side I could have more sympathy but he was giving it the full scarecrow. Absolute madness and I would not expect a pub player to have his arm out like that on a Sunday morning.

It has still been a cracking season for you but you have to build. The teams around you will not stand still so Spurs can not afford to this season. You can't get away with that 2 years on the trot.


----------



## Jensen (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That would be greater than the population of the whole city. I'm sure the numbers are big but 500k is surely stretching it.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think that's well underestimated, given the blue half would have been there to welcome them ðŸ˜„


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I totally agree with your comments on Kane, it was like playing Beckham, Rooney etc for England all those years ago when they weren't fit. It was all too familiar.

I disagree on the handball. It was handball and players know this. I come from a background of hockey. If the ball hits your foot it is the equivalent of a free kick against you. Intent is irrelevant, ball + foot = free kick. Footballers need to grow some brain cells about hand ball as it is effectively the same, Lineker has used the same comparison previously. Ball + hand = free kick. Learn it, it is very simple. If Sissoko had his arm by his side I could have more sympathy but he was giving it the full scarecrow. Absolute madness and I would not expect a pub player to have his arm out like that on a Sunday morning.

It has still been a cracking season for you but you have to build. The teams around you will not stand still so Spurs can not afford to this season. You can't get away with that 2 years on the trot.
		
Click to expand...

If you saw it though, Sissoko was pointing to fellow team mates to watch the back post, it wasnâ€™t in an unnatural position.
Didnâ€™t Spurs goal against City stand for the same thing? Ball hit Llorenteâ€™s hip then arm and called as accidental?
Certainly one of them, definite penalty for you, no way against you.
My fear is that players will now deliberately aim at other players in the hope of it hitting an arm, which is crap.
As for Kane, thatâ€™s hindsight, Moura hasnâ€™t had the greatest season in the PL and Poch will have chosen what he believed was his best 11 against LPool setting them up and preparing for a couple of weeks,  had the opposition been different, Poch may of thought differently and set up in a different way.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I totally agree with your comments on Kane, it was like playing Beckham, Rooney etc for England all those years ago when they weren't fit. It was all too familiar.

I disagree on the handball. It was handball and players know this. I come from a background of hockey. If the ball hits your foot it is the equivalent of a free kick against you. Intent is irrelevant, ball + foot = free kick. Footballers need to grow some brain cells about hand ball as it is effectively the same, Lineker has used the same comparison previously. Ball + hand = free kick. Learn it, it is very simple. If Sissoko had his arm by his side I could have more sympathy but he was giving it the full scarecrow. Absolute madness and I would not expect a pub player to have his arm out like that on a Sunday morning.

It has still been a cracking season for you but you have to build. The teams around you will not stand still so Spurs can not afford to this season. You can't get away with that 2 years on the trot.
		
Click to expand...

He was pointing to give instructions to another player. That is not "absolute madness" it is simply a team trying to organise themselves defensively. It was just enormously unlucky and I still to punish that with a penalty kick is grossly unfair and disproportionate to the 'crime'. It's the handball law which is "absolute madness".


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

Sissoko should be watching the ball, not sticking his arm out in the penalty area. If you walk down the street you don't walk with your arm out like that, it is by your side. It was entirely unnatural. Next year they are talking about your silhouette. That arm is not part of your silhouette.

I didn't see the semi, didn't watch any of the CL until the final, but as you have described it I would have blown against Llorente. That's me though. As I have said, if it hits your arm that's it, intent should be irrelevant.

I don't agree on the Kane shout. Each time he has been injured the last season or two he has taken 3-4 games to come back. This was game one. Moura had a great semi, play him and Son. Bring on Kane after 60mins if needed. He was blatantly lacking sharpness on Saturday


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			He was pointing to give instructions to another player. That is not "absolute madness" it is simply a team trying to organise themselves defensively. It was just enormously unlucky and I still to punish that with a penalty kick is grossly unfair and disproportionate to the 'crime'. It's the handball law which is "absolute madness".
		
Click to expand...

He is in the penalty area, the ball is coming towards him and you don't think it is madness to point with his arm outstretched . It was absolutely gormless. He can be shouting at his team mates to organise, someone else can be pointing but he should only have eyes for that ball and his arms should be beside him, not doing an aeroplane. Unlucky is a penalthy given when a ball is blasted against your arm down by your side from 5yds

You need to take off your Spurs goggles.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sissoko should be watching the ball, not sticking his arm out in the penalty area. If you walk down the street you don't walk with your arm out like that, it is by your side. It was entirely unnatural. Next year they are talking about your silhouette. That arm is not part of your silhouette.

I didn't see the semi, didn't watch any of the CL until the final, but as you have described it I would have blown against Llorente. That's me though. As I have said, if it hits your arm that's it, intent should be irrelevant.

I don't agree on the Kane shout. Each time he has been injured the last season or two he has taken 3-4 games to come back. This was game one. Moura had a great semi, play him and Son. Bring on Kane after 60mins if needed. He was blatantly lacking sharpness on Saturday
		
Click to expand...

So youâ€™ve never walked down the street and pointed something out to someone youâ€™re with? His fist was clenched and one finger is pointing, ie, totally natural.
The Kane shout is hindsight, both teams would of prepared to the best of their ability, formation, set pieces etc, Kane wouldnâ€™t of been a last minute whim.
Firmino was missing, Salah did very little, no talk of them because LPool won.
You play your best 11, Kane is one of them for Spurs, but LPoolâ€™s midfield and defence played him out the game, ie Klopp got his tactics right.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is in the penalty area, the ball is coming towards him and you don't think it is madness to point with his arm outstretched . It was absolutely gormless. He can be shouting at his team mates to organise, someone else can be pointing but he should only have eyes for that ball and his arms should be beside him, not doing an aeroplane. Unlucky is a penalthy given when a ball is blasted against your arm down by your side from 5yds

You need to take off your Spurs goggles.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with you in the strongest terms. The law states your arm should be in an 'unnatural' position, it's far from unnatural to be helping your teammates organise by pointing at where they need to be. It's not Spurs goggles because I've said it's a penalty in the letter of the law, it's just the law that is stupid and slightly unfair.

With VAR coming in to the Premier League next season, defenders are going to have to around with their arms pinned to their sides at all times. Now THAT is unnatural. Alderweireld already does this, you saw it on the Origi goal - if he'd have thrown himself across he could have blocked it, but he doesn't do that because you can't possibly do it without your arms being outstretched, so he shuffled over with his arms behind his back and got nowhere near it. That's how the game will be now because of the stupid handball law, and it's rubbish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			So youâ€™ve never walked down the street and pointed something out to someone youâ€™re with? His fist was clenched and one finger is pointing, ie, totally natural.
		
Click to expand...

I have but it is not a natural postion. By your side is natural, horizontal is not. I also would not be stupid enough to do it in the penalty area of a football game just as the ball is about to come to me. Mmmmmmmm what could possible go wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is in the penalty area, the ball is coming towards him and you don't think it is madness to point with his arm outstretched . It was absolutely gormless. He can be shouting at his team mates to organise, someone else can be pointing but he should only have eyes for that ball and his arms should be beside him, not doing an aeroplane. Unlucky is a penalthy given when a ball is blasted against your arm down by your side from 5yds

You need to take off your Spurs goggles.
		
Click to expand...

No, heâ€™s running back to defend and is looking at the danger, youâ€™re suggesting no player makes any arm gestures, thatâ€™s not natural.
I wanted Lpool to win, Iâ€™m not wearing any goggles.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have but it is not a natural postion. By your side is natural, horizontal is not. I also would not be stupid enough to do it in the penalty area of a football game just as the ball is about to come to me. Mmmmmmmm what could possible go wrong?
		
Click to expand...

It is not natural for your arms to stay by your side when you run, have a look at any person running at any any age, nobody runs with arms tucked in by their side.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I disagree with you in the strongest terms. The law states your arm should be in an 'unnatural' position, it's far from unnatural to be helping your teammates organise by pointing at where they need to be. It's not Spurs goggles because I've said it's a penalty in the letter of the law, it's just the law that is stupid and slightly unfair.

With VAR coming in to the Premier League next season, defenders are going to have to around with their arms pinned to their sides at all times. Now THAT is unnatural. Alderweireld already does this, you saw it on the Origi goal - if he'd have thrown himself across he could have blocked it, but he doesn't do that because you can't possibly do it without your arms being outstretched, so he shuffled over with his arms behind his back and got nowhere near it. That's how the game will be now because of the stupid handball law, and it's rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

The law next year will allow your arms to be in the silhouette of your body. If it hits your arm by your side it will not be handball. Not arms behind your back, by your side. That is a key change.

It is stretching unnatural to claim to be organising your team mates in that moment. Why not wave both arms and be trying to distract pigeons? He should not have been doing it. They asked a ref a half time and he practically laughed that it could be anything but a penalty. It is as clear as you like.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 3, 2019)

I think the tactics went out the window after the pen.
I can understand the frustration from spurs fans as the handball rule is a joke .
But you canâ€™t put your arms out like that and LT is right poor from sissoko.
It looks like he is pointing but there was only Mane facing him with  plenty of cover behind him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			It is not natural for your arms to stay by your side when you run, have a look at any person running at any any age, nobody runs with arms tucked in by their side.
		
Click to expand...

You have to judge what is natural in that moment. When you are running your arms move in a certain way, when you are stood still they hang down. Both are natural, there are different situations and refs can judge that. Sissoko having his arm stuck out like that was not natural in terms of defending that ball. It is natural for pointing something out but he should not be doing that then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The law next year will allow your arms to be in the silhouette of your body. If it hits your arm by your side it will not be handball. Not arms behind your back, by your side. That is a key change.

It is stretching unnatural to claim to be organising your team mates in that moment. Why not wave both arms and be trying to distract pigeons? He should not have been doing it. They asked a ref a half time and he practically laughed that it could be anything but a penalty. It is as clear as you like.
		
Click to expand...

The Ref at half time? Peter Walton who has been ridiculed all season?

Youâ€™re looking at Sissoko in an absolute moment in time, watch the build up, Lpool broke and heâ€™s chasing back, sees the danger at the far post and signals team mates as he goes to close Mane down, heâ€™s just inside the box when it hits him, Football is played at speed, expecting players to now run around with their arms against the side of the body is ridiculous.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The law next year will allow your arms to be in the silhouette of your body. If it hits your arm by your side it will not be handball. Not arms behind your back, by your side. That is a key change.

It is stretching unnatural to claim to be organising your team mates in that moment. Why not wave both arms and be trying to distract pigeons? He should not have been doing it. They asked a ref a half time and he practically laughed that it could be anything but a penalty. It is as clear as you like.
		
Click to expand...

Watch Origi's goal again and look at what Toby is doing. That's what he feels he has to do to not fall foul of the law, and it is the very definition of unnatural! Ironic really. Also that isn't a change, it's already not deemed handball if your arm is by your side.

Organising your teammates akin to waving at pigeons. I guess we won't bother continuing the discussion then if you're not going to take it seriously.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think the tactics went out the window after the pen.
I can understand the frustration from spurs fans as the handball rule is a joke .
But you canâ€™t put your arms out like that and LT is right poor from sissoko.
It looks like he is pointing but there was only Mane facing him with  plenty of cover behind him.
		
Click to expand...

I think he was pointing at Trippier, and if you've seen Trips play this season you'll know he needs all the help he can get.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm not expecting him to run with his arms by his side but equally people don't run with an arm horizontally. He did something stupid, he got caught out. It was a penalty all day long.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Watch Origi's goal again and look at what Toby is doing. That's what he feels he has to do to not fall foul of the law, and it is the very definition of unnatural! Ironic really. Also that isn't a change, it's already not deemed handball if your arm is by your side.

Organising your teammates akin to waving at pigeons. I guess we won't bother continuing the discussion then if you're not going to take it seriously. 

Click to expand...

The pigeon analogy was to make a daft point, flapping arms. I'm just going into repeat now but if a ball is coming your way, don't hold your arms out horizontally. It is schoolboy stuff. 

Reverse the situation, you would be shouting for a penalty all day long.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I think he was pointing at Trippier, and if you've seen Trips play this season you'll know he needs all the help he can get. 

Click to expand...

Yes I agree but Mane had cut back so thereâ€™s nobody for Trippier to worry about.
First thing in football is do your own job first then help others.
He was unlucky but thatâ€™s refs for you.
I have seen plenty of them not given.
Llorente is one off his thigh onto arm= goal.
Swing and roundabouts???


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The pigeon analogy was to make a daft point, flapping arms. I'm just going into repeat now but if a ball is coming your way, don't hold your arms out horizontally. It is schoolboy stuff.

Reverse the situation, you would be shouting for a penalty all day long.
		
Click to expand...

Just one picture, Sissoko just entered the box, arm clearly pointing to team mates.
As I said previously itâ€™s one of them that you scream for if itâ€™s your team.
I just donâ€™t get this not natural argument, if you are going to point something out then you do so in a certain natural way.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2019)

Mane very cleverly scooped the ball up onto his arm. 

You can see the sole of his boot on replays as be tries to get that ball up quick like playing a lob shot. 

He could not believe his luck with sissoko standing there, arm way stretched out like an idiot.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The pigeon analogy was to make a daft point, flapping arms. I'm just going into repeat now but if a ball is coming your way, don't hold your arms out horizontally. It is schoolboy stuff.

Reverse the situation, *you would be shouting for a penalty all day long.*

Click to expand...

Yes but only because I know what the rules are. And don't make the mistake of watching the slow motion replay and thinking he had loads of time and was waving his arm about for an age. In real time it's just a quick point to the teammate and in that split second the cross was played and it hit him. He was terribly unlucky.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Mane very cleverly scooped the ball up onto his arm.

You can see the sole of his boot on replays as be tries to get that ball up quick like playing a lob shot.

He could not believe his luck with sissoko standing there, arm way stretched out like an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, brilliant thatâ€™s the funniest post Iâ€™ve read, so it wasnâ€™t poor from Sissoko, it was brilliance from Mane.
Hatâ€™s off mate, you win.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just one picture, Sissoko just entered the box, arm clearly pointing to team mates.
As I said previously itâ€™s one of them that you scream for if itâ€™s your team.
I just donâ€™t get this not natural argument, if you are going to point something out then you do so in a certain natural way.
View attachment 27438

Click to expand...

I fail to see what he is pointing out though.
Heâ€™s pointing over the roof by the look of that picture.
Mane has cut back so whoâ€™s he pointing to.
Only Sissoko will know be interesting to find out.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Ha Ha, brilliant thatâ€™s the funniest post Iâ€™ve read, so it wasnâ€™t poor from Sissoko, it was brilliance from Mane.
Hatâ€™s off mate, you win.
		
Click to expand...


Where did I say it wasnt poor from sissoko.  I said he had his arm stretched out like an idiot and mane took full advantage.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just one picture, Sissoko just entered the box, arm clearly pointing to team mates.
As I said previously itâ€™s one of them that you scream for if itâ€™s your team.
I just donâ€™t get this not natural argument, if you are going to point something out then you do so in a certain natural way.
View attachment 27438

Click to expand...

I'm happy with that picture to prove the penalty decision was correct. Mane is right in front of him, Sissoko only has eyes for him, he knows Mane is about to cross. What the heck is anyone doing lifting their arm at that moment?. Trippier's arms are in a natural position,  Vertonghen might be pointing with his right arm but he is far enough away to be able to react, Sissoko's left arm is in a natural position. His right arm is having a brain freeze


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I fail to see what he is pointing out though.
Heâ€™s pointing over the roof by the look of that picture.
Mane has cut back so whoâ€™s he pointing to.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s (Iâ€™m guessing as Iâ€™ve not spoke to him) probably warning the defenders to cover the back post or Salah.
The fact you see he is intentionally pointing to something rather than just sticking his arm out (unnaturally) is a start though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Where did I say it wasnt poor from sissoko.  I said he had his arm stretched out like an idiot and mane took full advantage.
		
Click to expand...

Behaving like an idiot, not poor though?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Behaving like an idiot, not poor though?
		
Click to expand...


That's worse than poor.  Poor is mildly silly.  What he did was beyond idiotic.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm happy with that picture to prove the penalty decision was correct. Mane is right in front of him, Sissoko only has eyes for him, he knows Mane is about to cross. What the heck is anyone doing lifting their arm at that moment?. Trippier's arms are in a natural position,  Vertonghen might be pointing with his right arm but he is far enough away to be able to react, Sissoko's left arm is in a natural position. His right arm is having a brain freeze
		
Click to expand...

Were have I said itâ€™s not a penalty! We all know why it was given, I thought this discussion was about the handball rule? The ball hit his chest and rebounded on to the top of his arm, all I am asking is how you determine if he raised his arm intentionally to block the ball (current rule) or thatâ€™s irrelevant (next years rule).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			That's worse than poor.  Poor is mildly silly.  What he did was beyond idiotic.
		
Click to expand...

Then weâ€™ll agree to disagree, I donâ€™t see a player running back, trying to communicate with team mates about perceived danger as either poor or idiotic.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Were have I said itâ€™s not a penalty! We all know why it was given, I thought this discussion was about the handball rule? The ball hit his chest and rebounded on to the top of his arm, all I am asking is how you determine if he raised his arm intentionally to block the ball (current rule) or thatâ€™s irrelevant (next years rule).
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you can judge if an arm was raised intentionally to block, perhaps ever unless it is on the goal line. The fact is he did raise his arm and it did block. I've seen it a few times this year, corner comes in defender jumps and has his arm up alongside his head or above it. The attacker heads it onto his arm, penalty was given. The defender may not have meant to block with his arm but it did. As a defender you have to think about what you are doing. Same as making slide tackles in the box, if you do it you increase the chances of a penalty being given.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think you can judge if an arm was raised intentionally to block, perhaps ever unless it is on the goal line. The fact is he did raise his arm and it did block. I've seen it a few times this year, corner comes in defender jumps and has his arm up alongside his head or above it. The attacker heads it onto his arm, penalty was given. The defender may not have meant to block with his arm but it did. As a defender you have to think about what you are doing. Same as making slide tackles in the box, if you do it you increase the chances of a penalty being given.
		
Click to expand...

I leave it with this mate, this explains the confusion far better than I could and I see it being a nightmare next season.
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/inew...champions-league-final-tottenham-referee/amp/


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 3, 2019)

I've finally seen a video of the penalty, I really don't see what the problem is, clear pen all day long.
Sissoko is an absolute idiot for having his arm out like that, I'm half wondering if hes pretending to point to another player as to make himself bigger to put Mane off.
I'm sure the person hes pointing at in row z thinks hes a clown as well ðŸ˜‚


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes the defenders are aware he may clip the ball to the back post. Put your arm down you idiot you have just run into the box. 

30 seconds into a champions league final and he thinks he can see what's happening behind him better than the defenders who are no doubt fully switched on from the kick off. 

The only person with his head up his ass was sissoko.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 3, 2019)

Yep, I agree.
The game was all down to the penalty in the last minute, with Spurs having no shots and chances at goal.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Bleeding hell, I thought it was the Liverpool fans who go on an on... ðŸ˜†


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Bleeding hell, I thought it was the Liverpool fans who go on an on... ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Wait til i'm back, i'm going to be unbearable ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Heâ€™s (Iâ€™m guessing as Iâ€™ve not spoke to him) probably warning the defenders to cover the back post or Salah.
The fact you see he is intentionally pointing to something rather than just sticking his arm out (unnaturally) is a start though.

Click to expand...

Check post #13750 I started a while ago.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Check post #13750 I started a while ago.
		
Click to expand...

So read the link I posted above, current rules the handball has to be intentional, how can it be if it bounced off his chest.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 3, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			So read the link I posted above, current rules the handball has to be intentional, how can it be if it bounced off his chest.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t up to us  itâ€™s up to the ref! He thought it was deliberate and so did VAR.
We can debate it but the handball rule is a joke I agree with you.. As I also stated earlier.
I also said he was unlucky.

In the link they contradict themselves especially at the end giving it in the CL.
So everyone is right.????


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			It wasnâ€™t up to us  itâ€™s up to the ref! He thought it was deliberate and so did VAR.
We can debate it but the handball rule is a joke I agree with you.. As I also stated earlier.
I also said he was unlucky.

In the link they contradict themselves especially at the end giving it in the CL.
So everyone is right.????
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s just a discussion, no more, no less! People need to chill out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Wait til i'm back, i'm going to be unbearable ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

What is your route? I've discovered my cousin is going Madrid - Majorca, Majorca - Nice, Nice - Liverpool. Very creative.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135499857119064064Oops ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 3, 2019)

The world club championships in Qatar. ðŸ˜³ Can we have another look at Baku.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 3, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			The world club championships in Qatar. ðŸ˜³ Can we have another look at Baku.
		
Click to expand...

Quite fancy this tbh


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Quite fancy this tbh
		
Click to expand...

Could be the site of the last trophy in a famous Quadruple ðŸ‘ðŸ˜€


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What is your route? I've discovered my cousin is going Madrid - Majorca, Majorca - Nice, Nice - Liverpool. Very creative.
		
Click to expand...

Thursday Stansted-biarritz, saturday am drive Biarritz to Irun, coach Irun to Madrid an return same route. Home tomorrow, it's been a boss trip, so proud of my team though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2019)

Whilst going through twitter today a couple of items jumped up

This is the first one

https://www.fourfourtwo.com/features/virgil-van-dijk-now-favourite-years-ballon-dor

There is a stat that VVD hasnâ€™t been dribbled past at all in 64 games - which sounds impressive but says more about how good his positioning is - but should he get the Balon Dâ€™Or ? For me he is a massive reason for our big steps forward this season and he is also a big reason why Holland have had an upturn in form so yep for me a worthy winner if he gets it

And then this one

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....in-madrid-heap-praise-on-reds-supporters/amp/

Now before the final there was a lot of talk about â€œpotentialâ€ trouble etc but all the reports were apart from the odd idiot on the whole a very well behaved event ( some will be disappointed ) - but seen and heard lots of great stories from both sets of fans and even more so from Spurs fans

Also found a great pic


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Worth it, congrats.
		
Click to expand...

Most definitely. Being in Madrid with my boy and best mate, 4 x mates and my god son watching us lift the European Cup again is the undoubtadley the greatest  momment of my life.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Hope you got your car out of the city ok LT 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ Absolutley hilarious.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is in the penalty area, the ball is coming towards him and you don't think it is madness to point with his arm outstretched . It was absolutely gormless. He can be shouting at his team mates to organise, someone else can be pointing but he should only have eyes for that ball and his arms should be beside him, not doing an aeroplane. Unlucky is a penalthy given when a ball is blasted against your arm down by your side from 5yds

You need to take off your Spurs goggles.
		
Click to expand...

In real time i thought it was a pen, after seeing the reply though its a very harsh penalty, bordering on farcical. 

If VAR can't define that as the wrong decision then its a complete and  utter waste of time. 

I'm only glad we scored another.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2019)

garyinderry said:



*Mane very cleverly scooped the ball up onto his arm.*

You can see the sole of his boot on replays as be tries to get that ball up quick like playing a lob shot.

He could not believe his luck with sissoko standing there, arm way stretched out like an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

He never, it bounced off his chest and onto his arm. If thats a pen then theres at least 5 pens a game and the game is finished.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2019)

Seedings for next years CL group stages


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 27465


Seedings for next years CL group stages
		
Click to expand...

What Pot are Yernited in?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 27465


Seedings for next years CL group stages
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Madrid won it how many times recently and top get top seeding?!

I mean they were awful last year. Just figured their coefficient would be higher.

Also note Ajax have to go through qualifying. Says it all about keeping money in the big league. Imo anyteam that qualifies and makes the quarters the previous year should have a boost. Ridiculous to think semi finals it's might not be here.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Wow. Madrid won it how many times recently and top get top seeding?!

I mean they were awful last year. Just figured their coefficient would be higher.

Also note Ajax have to go through qualifying. Says it all about keeping money in the big league. Imo anyteam that qualifies and makes the quarters the previous year should have a boost. Ridiculous to think semi finals it's might not be here.
		
Click to expand...

It's based on the co effecients of each countries performances in previous years and dutch teams have been  poor in recent times.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It's based on the co effecients of each countries performances in previous years and dutch teams have been  poor in recent times.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get that fella. I just feel like they could write a rule in because Ajax could probably reach the semis every year, or Celtic for that matter and the rest of their leagues performances would still mean theyâ€™d need to qualify. 

Before this years two finals we all knew the ramifications of if Chelsea/arsenal some for example and whoâ€™d then get extra spots. Itâ€™s not like it would happen often. But for arguments sake It could be that any team that reaches the final four is guaranteed automatic spot IF theyâ€™ve finished in a league position affording it. They could simply replace the team that finished 3rd that year in the lowest coefficient nation that has four spots. That team would then drop to play offs. 

I mean, itâ€™s never gonna happen because uefa would be too worried that a little Greek champions would do it and theyâ€™d be far less marketable than a team finishing 3rd in a major league.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			It's based on the co effecients of each countries performances in previous years and dutch teams have been  poor in recent times.
		
Click to expand...

And surely that'll go on as its not a strong lead and with Ajax raking in CL money and huge transfer fees they'll get stronger to the detriment of the others. Who can really live with their spending power bar PSV and so like Scotland it's usually a two horse race isn't it


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 5, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Iâ€™ve just been to Tesco and bought enough beer that if Liverpool win I can drink myself into oblivion and wake up hoping itâ€™s just a bad dream.
		
Click to expand...

Can someone check on Pokerjoke ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 5, 2019)

IanM said:



			I think it'll be less painful if Spurs win!

i) Mickey Quinn won't be on the radio
ii) The hordes of "reds" who have never been north of Oxford in their lives won't we running around saying "we did this, or weee did that!"  No mate - you are just a hanger -on, there is no "we about it!"   (except maybe, my mate who was born in Swindon, but goes home and away with Liverpool every week!)

Actually, I can sit down and watch impartially and hope for a good game.... and, for what it is worth,  the balance of my SkyBet account is on a Liverpool win! (in various combinations)
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘

Unfortunately, this win will only attract more cling ons who want to be part of the LFC football family. I seen it happen after Istanbul and even in Madrid some JCL's with dodgy yorkshire and southern accents, Plenty of melts with dodgy haircuts and  six fingers on each hand. I wish they'd stay away and  support their local teams like Rotherham/Grimsby/Bristol Rovers/Leyton Orient but thats not going to happen unfortunately.

At least now those with six fingers have a good use for 1 hand ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2019)

But aren't this cling-on fans the same with so many clubs, not only yours but Man Utd historically and now City and even the likes of Chelsea and Spurs seem to be getting them. No problem supporting a team from afar (although your local club could probably do with more loyal and regular supporters) but don't then jump on it as though you're a season ticket holder and follow home and away. Is this an English thing or do you think the other big clubs in Europe and abroad get it?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			In real time i thought it was a pen, after seeing the reply though its a very harsh penalty, bordering on farcical.

If VAR can't define that as the wrong decision then its a complete and  utter waste of time.

I'm only glad we scored another.
		
Click to expand...

Got to say am still unsure it was a ; clear) pen. If we got it i would think we were lucky. Against us i would be livid. But it was one if them that could of gone either way. It went the way it went and thats it. Liverpool took there chances and spurs didn't.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 5, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Got to say am still unsure it was a ; clear) pen. If we got it i would think we were lucky. Against us i would be livid. But it was one if them that could of gone either way. It went the way it went and thats it. Liverpool took there chances and spurs didn't.
		
Click to expand...

At least the decisions had been consistent as regards hand-ball and VAR through the CL this year. 
Your last comment hits the nail on the head. You don't score, you don't win.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But aren't this cling-on fans the same with so many clubs, not only yours but Man Utd historically and now City and even the likes of Chelsea and Spurs seem to be getting them. No problem supporting a team from afar (although your local club could probably do with more loyal and regular supporters) but don't then jump on it as though you're a season ticket holder and follow home and away. Is this an English thing or do you think the other big clubs in Europe and abroad get it?
		
Click to expand...

The more successful the club, the more hangers on you accummalate. 

I think its just and English thing. Also i understand why there's a lot of Irish fans who follow us through the irish players we've had. Bit like Yernited with NI fans and Best. 

A match going mate of ours in the 80's headed to london for work and he ended up staying there and having kids. He wouldnt let his kids support liverpool because we weren't his local club. His lad has supported Spurs ever since. 

How many times have you heard " i support Yernited because my grandad used to blah blah blah" .

Anyway, we've just won another European Cup with a german cheerleader ðŸ»


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 5, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Got to say am still unsure it was a ; clear) pen. If we got it i would think we were lucky. Against us i would be livid. But it was one if them that could of gone either way. It went the way it went and thats it. Liverpool took there chances and spurs didn't.
		
Click to expand...

If that pen goes against us i'd be fuming, That is not deliberate handball.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			If that pen goes against us i'd be fuming, That is not deliberate handball.
		
Click to expand...

Will you stop banging on about it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2019)

For all the Blue and Red Noses out there.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136042373396480000


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 5, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			For all the Blue and Red Noses out there.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136042373396480000

Click to expand...

Again a few divvies taking celebrations that step too far. Ruperts Tower is steeped in history in our great city and it doesn't need to have graffiti all over it.

Apparently a group of reds have already cleaned it up once.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Again a few divvies taking celebrations that step too far. Ruperts Tower is steeped in history in our great city and it doesn't need to have graffiti all over it.

Apparently a group of reds have already cleaned it up once.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously a few divvies on both sides mate.
Just thought the article was food for thought.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Again a few divvies taking celebrations that step too far. Ruperts Tower is steeped in history in our great city and it doesn't need to have graffiti all over it.

Apparently a group of reds have already cleaned it up once.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest what is the building and its significence


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Out of interest what is the building and its significence
		
Click to expand...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everton_Lock-Up


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Again a few divvies taking celebrations that step too far. Ruperts Tower is steeped in history in our great city and it doesn't need to have graffiti all over it.

Apparently a group of reds have already cleaned it up once.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s happened again yesterday after it had been cleaned - not sure if thatâ€™s the third or second time 

Twitter is full of the tit for tat at the moment - some of it funny banter which has always been around but some of the stuff is getting very nasty but it seems thats the younger generation now making the rivalry become more and more bitter and nasty - derbies used to be mixed and whilst full of banter it was never nasty , I was next to Everton fans at a couple of FA Cup finals and it was all good fun - but I donâ€™t expect that could happen now


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s happened again yesterday after it had been cleaned - not sure if thatâ€™s the third or second time

Twitter is full of the tit for tat at the moment - some of it funny banter which has always been around but some of the stuff is getting very nasty but it seems thats the younger generation now making the rivalry become more and more bitter and nasty - derbies used to be mixed and whilst full of banter it was never nasty , I was next to Everton fans at a couple of FA Cup finals and it was all good fun - *but I donâ€™t expect that could happen now*

Click to expand...

It wonâ€™t happen if we let the divvies win.
Both sides need to take a long hard look at themselves and the decent fans also need to take a part.
Thereâ€™s more good than bad in the City, unfortunately the bad get the press.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			If that pen goes against us i'd be fuming, That is not deliberate handball.
		
Click to expand...

In all honesty stu I watched it in a pub in Newcastle, it was rammed, the top half of the telly I could not see. I was more listening to the locals who couldn't make there minds up. When I first saw it proper a few days later I thought it was harsh but, what the hell was his hand doing up there. I thinks that's what swung it towards a penalty.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/sport/amp/football/48527064

Is this the start of players looking to leave Spurs to get more money and trophies - this sort of thing is what both Arsenal and Liverpool have had to deal with over the last decade or more. It really does start to restrict a teams ability to build a squad capable of challenging the likes of City and in those days past Chelsea and UTD


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 5, 2019)

Not all Footballers are bad.
Credit were creditâ€™s due. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136248679961174017


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2019)

VAR lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.joe.co.uk/sport/portuguese-police-clash-with-england-fans-in-porto-234143

ðŸ™„ every time


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2019)

some bloke called Ronaldo turning it on in the other semi final


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 5, 2019)

Ingurland fans living Upto their Grade A Knob status in Porto. Gobshites the majority of them.


----------



## Piece (Jun 5, 2019)

Another quiet night for Ronaldo


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 5, 2019)

Is it being held in Portugal because they are one of the 4 teams that qualified or is the location for the finals chosen before they know the 4 finalists?

This isn't any kind of criticism, I just wondered if they waited until they knew the 4 teams that had qualified and then picked one to stage the finals or if it was chosen beforehand. It would just seem a bit strange to host a finals in a country such as Azerbaijan (as a completely random example) if it was Spain, Portugal, France and Italy that had qualified.


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.joe.co.uk/sport/portuguese-police-clash-with-england-fans-in-porto-234143

ðŸ™„ every time
		
Click to expand...

I'd round the scumbags up and give them all six months inside ................................. minimum.


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2019)

Piece said:



			Another quiet night for Ronaldo 

Click to expand...

Funny thing is that the commentators were saying he'd been having a quiet game!
Bang, bang, bang and hat-trick 53 is in the bag.
Simply the best.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'd round the scumbags up and give them all six months inside ................................. minimum.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s amazing - they have just had a final in Madrid - 120,000 in the City and bar the odd isolated idiot there is no major incidents. 

20k England fans and look what happens - every single time , it wonâ€™t be long before they start to ban England fans and rightly so


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Unfortunately England Fans come from EVERY Club and 99% are decent well behaved fans.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2019)

Are these fans though or just a bunch of chavs whoâ€™ve gone out for a massive lash up.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 6, 2019)

Are they even English? Its the easiest thing in the World to look and sound like your average scrap happy Englishman abroad.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Are these fans though or just a bunch of chavs whoâ€™ve gone out for a massive lash up.
		
Click to expand...

Have you forgotten about the Ingurland fans behaviour in Amsterdam pissing and  throwing bikes into the river?? Singing anti IRA songs in irish pubs etc 

I think theyre fans of smaller clubs who think thats the right way to act.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Are they even English? Its the easiest thing in the World to look and sound like your average scrap happy Englishman abroad.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody right theyre english, their parrot heads,tatts and shit trainees stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you forgotten about the Ingurland fans behaviour in Amsterdam pissing and  throwing bikes into the river?? Singing anti IRA songs in irish pubs etc

I think theyre fans of smaller clubs who think thats the right way to act.
		
Click to expand...

No idea, they could be Man Utd, Man City and Liverpool fans for all we know.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			No idea, they could be Man Utd, Man City and Liverpool fans for all we know.
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt they're  fans of those clubs, all of those clubs ( aswell as chelsea,spurs and arsenal) have been all over Europe recently with excellent behaviour, nothing like what happened last night.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Unfortunately England Fans come from EVERY Club and 99% are decent well behaved fans.
		
Click to expand...

Not us, # scousenotenglish ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you forgotten about the Ingurland fans behaviour in Amsterdam pissing and  throwing bikes into the river?? Singing anti IRA songs in irish pubs etc

I think theyre fans of smaller clubs who think thats the right way to act.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not for one minute defending the idiots, but so far there has been 3 arrests from an estimated 20,000 England fans out there, the idiots last night were estimated to be between 30-50 strong.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I very much doubt they're  fans of those clubs, all of those clubs ( aswell as chelsea,spurs and arsenal) have been all over Europe recently with excellent behaviour, nothing like what happened last night.
		
Click to expand...

Ticket holding regulars who go to every game I imagine. These look like ticketless chavs who've just gone over for a jolly.
And of course theres those fountain push thugs who are European regulars as well ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Not us, # scousenotenglish ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Apart from this daytripper (Probably Irish or from Devon) from the video showing the trouble last night.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Apart from this daytripper (Probably Irish or from Devon) from the video showing the trouble last night. 
View attachment 27478


Click to expand...

Doubt he's irish ðŸ˜


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Doubt he's irish ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Holidaymaker, bad planning.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Ticket holding regulars who go to every game I imagine. These look like ticketless chavs who've just gone over for a jolly.
And of course theres those fountain push thugs who are European regulars as well ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Definitely english though. 

Marty isnt a thug, just daft.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2019)

So looks like everyone is reporting that Hazard is on his way to Madrid for â‚¬88mil - Iâ€™m guessing with Pulasic coming in they have him as his replacement. Massive loss to Chelsea who look like losing their manager as well. Interesting times ahead for the club


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2019)

Police were saying last night it was only a handful of England fans that provoked the initial trouble and it then escalated. It really needs the true England fans to be outing these idiots to the local police. A lot of fans that pay lots of money home and away to watch England are getting tarnished with this hooligan tag. Yes there are definitely idiot minorities but there has to be a way to sort it for the good of the masses


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So looks like everyone is reporting that Hazard is on his way to Madrid for â‚¬88mil - Iâ€™m guessing with Pulasic coming in they have him as his replacement. Massive loss to Chelsea who look like losing their manager as well. Interesting times ahead for the club
		
Click to expand...

The initial fee is Â£88.5m but with add-ons should yield Â£130m. 

He goes with all our blessings, and like when any top, influential player leaves a club, you donâ€™t harp on it, you brush yourself down and crack on, you donâ€™t implode like everyone expects!  

I think thereâ€™s been too much said between Juve & Chelsea for Sarri to stay now, he wants away from England, he wants to return to Italy, Juve want him, so Chelsea simply want a fair compensation figure (Â£5m) for him. 

I think even with all the baggage currently surrounding the club, anyone who writes us off and takes us too lightly is a fool.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2019)

Fish said:



			The initial fee is Â£88.5m but with add-ons should yield Â£130m.

He goes with all our blessings, and like when any top, influential player leaves a club, you donâ€™t harp on it, you brush yourself down and crack on, you donâ€™t implode like everyone expects! 

I think thereâ€™s been too much said between Juve & Chelsea for Sarri to stay now, he wants away from England, he wants to return to Italy, Juve want him, so Chelsea simply want a fair compensation figure (Â£5m) for him.

I think even with all the baggage currently surrounding the club, anyone who writes us off and takes us too lightly is a fool.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s hard to see how you are going to replace his impact on the pitch - he was massive for the team , itâ€™s not about imploding itâ€™s losing your best and one real true world class player and being unable to replace him. Could be a big struggle next season - who picks up his mantle. Right now unless something changes - they could be a serious threat to dropping out of the top 6


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s hard to see how you are going to replace his impact on the pitch - he was massive for the team , itâ€™s not about imploding itâ€™s losing your best and one real true world class player and being unable to replace him. Could be a big struggle next season - who picks up his mantle. Right now unless something changes - they could be a serious threat to dropping out of the top 6
		
Click to expand...

Why? They lose a manager wanting to go and attract someone who brings new ideas and energy to the dressing room. They get a significant fee for Hazard and can set about strengthening the side. It could be a blessing in disguise and aside from Liverpool and City being definite top four sides, I don't know what United will do and whether Ole can rebuild to get them top four and will Spurs splash some cash and strengthen. I think Europa league will hurt any top four chance Arsenal have so of the six likely contenders you can definitely make a case for Chelsea getting in there


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2019)

how do they set about strengthening the side with a transfer ban?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			how do they set about strengthening the side with a transfer ban?
		
Click to expand...

Bring back all 134 players they have out on loan ðŸ˜‰


6


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

Is De Ligt still Europeâ€™s best CB?



6


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Is De Ligt still Europeâ€™s best CB?



6
		
Click to expand...

He never was -the man standing next to him is ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2019)

Blimey, how the heck are we winning this one? Worst Iâ€™ve seen us play for a long time.


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Bring back all 134 players they have out on loan ðŸ˜‰


6
		
Click to expand...

is the number below your handicap target


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2019)

If the Dutch had a couple of decent strikers we'd might be in trouble!!

Great chance to win it there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

Why are all the gammons booing VVD?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Why are all the gammons booing VVD?
		
Click to expand...

Because he plays for Liverpool. Obviously.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2019)

Only one winner now ðŸ˜­


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2019)

Stones ........................ why?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

Great header from De Ligt.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

Here comes the newly crowned European Cup winning captain to save the day


6


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Here comes the newly crowned European Cup winning captain to save the day


6
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if he will get booed?


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Only one winner now ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

Knew it'd be England......ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Knew it'd be England......ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh hold on.....


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2019)

Great finish .................. but does it count?


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2019)

Offside


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thatâ€™s offside  Was such good play as well, brilliant flick from Sterling and a sublime pass from Barkley.


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2019)

Bugger!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			how do they set about strengthening the side with a transfer ban?
		
Click to expand...

They have Pulisic coming and the option to make Kovacic's loan permanent regardless https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...art-transfer-ban-summer-fears-will-increased/


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 6, 2019)

Ahh the wonders of technology. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Why is that funny, what am I missing here?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2019)

Shame, lovely move, great pass from Barkley.


----------



## fundy (Jun 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They have Pulisic coming and the option to make Kovacic's loan permanent regardless https://www.telegraph.co.uk/footbal...art-transfer-ban-summer-fears-will-increased/

Click to expand...

theyre already happening, have nothing to do with the sale of Hazard and the money they get from it


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 6, 2019)

Definitely no penalty that for me. Why is it taking so long?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2019)

Both correct calls but how long is this taking? Jesus .. should take seconds to review


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 6, 2019)

Better get used to it. Death of the game.  ðŸ’€


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Ahh the wonders of technology. â˜¹ï¸
		
Click to expand...

VAR is a massive improvement to the game. Correct decision made in both cases


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2019)

How poor is our midfield? For all the praise Southgate get's for giving everyone a chance he seems pretty blind in playing a dull midfield. We need more than one person who can pass in there. The bias in me can't believe JWP doesn't get a chance, but surely Maddison and Winks should be in there too. 

Also, a note to SKY. This comp does not compare to a World Cup, no matter how much you try!


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 6, 2019)

Captainron said:



			VAR is a massive improvement to the game. Correct decision made in both cases
		
Click to expand...

No itâ€™s not. It will spoil the game for people in the stadium. Probably keep the armchair supporter happy though.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



*No itâ€™s not. It will spoil the game for people in the stadium*. Probably keep the armchair supporter happy though.
		
Click to expand...

Ask the spurs fans who got through to the CL final if they believe that?

The game we all know now doesn't exist without the armchair fans, i'be been both and whilst i accept the pausing of games isn't ideal and needs to be made quicker, Rugby has got used to it and imo in a few years football will have done so too.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 6, 2019)

Was going wide until Walker got involved!ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2019)

Groundhog day.

Stones. WHAT A NUMPTY!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 6, 2019)

John Stones is useless. What an idiot.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			No itâ€™s not. It will spoil the game for people in the stadium. Probably keep the armchair supporter happy though.
		
Click to expand...

So what about the folk in the stadium. There are millions more watching on telly and the decision needs to be correct.


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2019)

Taxi, make it a large one with blacked out windows, for Stones.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Groundhog day.

Stones. WHAT A NUMPTY!
		
Click to expand...

Everton must have laughed all the way to the bank with that 50 cool million for a centre half who struggles with defending.. or in this case a simple pass back


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 6, 2019)

How many times is Stones going to make mistakes like that before he learns? Walker's been dreadful as well. Need to get TAA in that spot.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Ask the spurs fans who got through to the CL final if they believe that?

The game we all know now doesn't exist without the armchair fans, i'be been both and whilst i accept the pausing of games isn't ideal and needs to be made quicker, *Rugby has got used to it* and imo in a few years football will have done so too.
		
Click to expand...

Football is not Rugby. Football is at its best when itâ€™s flowing, standing there waiting whilst the ref has his finger jammed in his lug to let you know if you have won or not will eventually kill the game for the people in the stadium.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2019)

Stones was bad enough, but the Dutch fella's shot was going wide if it didn't hit Walker! What a crap goal! ðŸ˜©


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			How many times is Stones going to make mistakes like that before he learns? Walker's been dreadful as well. Need to get TAA in that spot.
		
Click to expand...

Three of our defenders tonight have made howlers tonight. Funny thing is the Quincy would have missed it without Walkerâ€™s tackle.


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Stones was bad enough, but the Dutch fella's shot was going wide if it didn't hit Walker! *What a crap goal! ðŸ˜©*

Click to expand...

Aye, but it'll make some Liverpudlians happy.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Football is not Rugby. Football is at its best when itâ€™s flowing, standing there waiting whilst the ref has his finger jammed in his lug to let you know if you have won or not will *eventually kill the game*.
		
Click to expand...

No it won't. Sad as it may be, if the stadiums were empty the clubs would be just fine because it's all about money. Now whether that's good or bad is another question, but once you (football in general) takes the money from tv you have to accept there will be changes to suit that audience.

Re the pace of the game, footy has lot's of natural breaks, they need to get var to work better, but it works as a concept as every other sport has shown.


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2019)

ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Aye, but it'll make some Liverpudlians happy. 

Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Absolutely ecstatic.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2019)

Holland have done superbly to say they havenâ€™t got a forward line ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			How many times is Stones going to make mistakes like that before he learns? Walker's been dreadful as well. Need to get TAA in that spot.
		
Click to expand...

Hasnâ€™t changed in the 3 years since we sold him, weak in the air and bad decision making.


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2019)

Disappointing that. Two years ago, the Dutch were nowhere as a team and we were on the up. Tonight we were poor and disjointed and defended like Watford on a bad day. Thatâ€™s saying something.


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Absolutely ecstatic.
		
Click to expand...

Words fail me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2019)

Piece said:



			Disappointing that. Two years ago, the Dutch were nowhere as a team and we were on the up. Tonight we were poor and disjointed and defended like Watford on a bad day. Thatâ€™s saying something.
		
Click to expand...

Were we really though? We were the Wimbledon of that world cup and beat nobody of note.
Agree re the dutch improvement. Just don't think we were anywhere close to good 2 years ago.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 6, 2019)

I know he can do no wrong in some people's eyes but is Gareth Southgate really offering anything special to England? Good run last summer but which perhaps clouded his true ability considering the 3 defeats from the better sides and too much reliance on set plays for goals. Have England really progressed in the last year? Got to keep the ball in the heat, continental sides always seem to do that better, will that ever change?
Could be season end fatigue but Dutch lads could claim the same.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 6, 2019)

Stupid trying to defend a 1 goal lead with so much of the game remaining only when it went to 1-1 did we start to play. 

Rubbish midfield and ridiculous defending, never looked like winning, no use banging on about speed of our forwards when they donâ€™t play well.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Words fail me.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t get too upset Slimey, itâ€™s only a 4th rate Mickey Mouse comp ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Were we really though? We were the Wimbledon of that world cup and beat nobody of note.
Agree re the dutch improvement. Just don't think we were anywhere close to good 2 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

We were certainly better than two years before with all the long ball stuff we dished out. Iceland performance anyone? I think weâ€™ve hit a glass ceiling. We need midfielders who can run the game and create the options and space....just like the Sky boys are saying right now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			I know he can do no wrong in some people's eyes but is Gareth Southgate really offering anything special to England? Good run last summer but which perhaps clouded his true ability considering the 3 defeats from the better sides and too much reliance on set plays for goals. Have England really progressed in the last year? Got to keep the ball in the heat, continental sides always seem to do that better, will that ever change?
Could be season end fatigue but Dutch lads could claim the same.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s not doing badly though, I wasnâ€™t a Southgate fan previously as I thought he played too safe, but you really canâ€™t legislate for 2 howlers from supposed international footballers.
Iâ€™d rather take Southgate and a bit of hope than some of the numpties weâ€™ve had recently.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Heâ€™s not doing badly though, I wasnâ€™t a Southgate fan previously as I thought he played too safe, but you really canâ€™t legislate for 2 howlers from supposed international footballers.
*Iâ€™d rather take Southgate and a bit of hope than some of the numpties weâ€™ve had recently.*

Click to expand...

I hope youâ€™re not calling Mr Hodgson a numptyðŸ¤­


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2019)

How are the FA going to convince Guardiola to take the job when Southgates time is up?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2019)

Captainron said:



			How are the FA going to convince Guardiola to take the job when Southgates time is up?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he'd risk going to us with the players we have!


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 6, 2019)

Blaming the manager for players mistakes again?
Just not good enough, simple as that.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2019)

Swingalot said:



			Blaming the manager for players mistakes again?
Just not good enough, simple as that.
		
Click to expand...

But as has been said, he picked a midfield that offer nothing, not making themselves available for the pass?

Obv the players take the brunt of it, but he persists with midfields with zero creativity.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			But as has been said, he picked a midfield that offer nothing, not making themselves available for the pass?

Obv the players take the brunt of it, but he persists with midfields with zero creativity.
		
Click to expand...

Barkley made himself available for the pass from Stones that he then messed up and gave away the 3rd goal.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Barkley made himself available for the pass from Stones that he then messed up and gave away the 3rd goal.

Click to expand...

True, but generally speaking you would expect a ball playing midfielder to be better in that position. The Barkley one is a simply down to a poor pass, i'd expect him and the midfield to still become available.
Stones was yet more bad decision making.

I see it as we have two main problems. A CB who had smoke blown up his backside as a youngster and now thinks he's Rio/Moore etc etc and a midfield that lacks players with the composure to take the ball. 
Unfortunately i don't think the cb's are good enough all round hence why we play a defensive midfield to protect them, but that just brings the problem onto us.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			But as has been said, he picked a midfield that offer nothing, not making themselves available for the pass?

Obv the players take the brunt of it, but he persists with midfields with zero creativity.
		
Click to expand...

I think youâ€™re being a little bit unfair, heâ€™s criticised for sticking with players and tonight he starts with Delph, Rice and Barkley in midfield with Sterling, Sancho and Rashford up front, plenty of youth and plenty of creative talent.
How many of those would start in a full strength England line-up, 1? Maybe 2?
He may of looked at this tournament as no more than a chance to try some different players and gain a bit of experience.
If anything it was the back 4 were we suffered most.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I think youâ€™re being a little bit unfair, heâ€™s criticised for sticking with players and tonight he starts with Delph, Rice and Barkley in midfield with Sterling, Sancho and Rashford up front, plenty of youth and plenty of creative talent.
How many of those would start in a full strength England line-up, 1? Maybe 2?
He may of looked at this tournament as no more than a chance to try some different players and gain a bit of experience.
If anything it was the back 4 were we suffered most.
		
Click to expand...

+

My only criticism is of the midfielders he always picks. Imo he will always pick two midfielders who will bock, chase and pass sideways. Be that Delph, Rice, Henderson or Dier. 

The rest of his choices and options are fine, albeit i don't have faith in Stones, but injuries, tactics, whatever reason with give for any changes it's always the same. A bland midfield.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Barkley made himself available for the pass from Stones that he then messed up and gave away the 3rd goal.

Click to expand...

Barkley should have done a bit better IMO, he was very poor all evening, constantly looking for cheap fouls and dwelling on the ball too much. I sort of agree with your creativity comment however we never got the ball to those who can make a difference, we couldn't get over our half way line for most of the game due to a crap midfield.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 7, 2019)

Thought as usual we were thinking we were better than we really are.
I donâ€™t understand why the Dutch thought their CL final playing members were fit enough and Southgate didnâ€™t think ours werenâ€™t.
As useal It seems to me we have another England manager who picks his team depending on who his favourites are regardless of form, fitness or ability.
TBH couple the England performances, team selection and behaviour of some fans I can quite happily take it or leave it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 7, 2019)

Captainron said:



			How are the FA going to convince Guardiola to take the job when Southgates time is up?
		
Click to expand...

Rammel ^^^ðŸ˜

Joking aside, I was watching the game last night from about 10 mins before Holland scored there first. England looked poor. The extra time was woeful. Since Pep has been at City. City try and play out from the back. The first year was proper squeaky bum time. At times it was awful. It takes time but now it is second nature. It seems a lot of prem teams now want to play from the back. Watching England try and do it last night was embarrassing. Like watching City do it in there first game under Pep. It looked like a championship team doing it. The biggest culprit being Stones. Yet Englands disallowed goal came from playing out from the back. The problem is that Prem teams do it day after day. England for a few days. It's gonna be time before that looks natural


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Barkley should have done a bit better IMO, he was very poor all evening, constantly looking for cheap fouls and dwelling on the ball too much. I sort of agree with your creativity comment however we never got the ball to those who can make a difference, we couldn't get over our half way line for most of the game due to a crap midfield.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s Barkleyâ€™s game everytime, he almost plays in slowmotion, has a decent game every 4-5 matches to fool you in to thinking heâ€™ll do it every game.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Rammel ^^^ðŸ˜

Joking aside, I was watching the game last night from about 10 mins before Holland scored there first. England looked poor. The extra time was woeful. Since Pep has been at City. City try and play out from the back. The first year was proper squeaky bum time. At times it was awful. It takes time but now it is second nature. It seems a lot of prem teams now want to play from the back. Watching England try and do it last night was embarrassing. Like watching City do it in there first game under Pep. It looked like a championship team doing it. The biggest culprit being Stones. Yet Englands disallowed goal came from playing out from the back. The problem is that Prem teams do it day after day. England for a few days. It's gonna be time before that looks natural
		
Click to expand...

Tashy - all 4 of England's back line last night, 5 if you include Pickford, are Premiership players, used to playing out from the back every day in training and matches! 2 of them play for the best team in England! Saying they only do it for a few days with England is nonsense IMO. In fact it should make Southgates job easier!

The 2 Dutch goals were down to sloppiness, not being focussed, and a lack of composure in those moments - that's it; nothing more than that. At International level you get punished for those mistakes; you don't every time in the Premiership given the quality of the opposition.


----------



## Piece (Jun 7, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Rammel ^^^ðŸ˜

Joking aside, I was watching the game last night from about 10 mins before Holland scored there first. England looked poor. The extra time was woeful. Since Pep has been at City. City try and play out from the back. The first year was proper squeaky bum time. At times it was awful. It takes time but now it is second nature. It seems a lot of prem teams now want to play from the back. Watching England try and do it last night was embarrassing. Like watching City do it in there first game under Pep. It looked like a championship team doing it. The biggest culprit being Stones. Yet Englands disallowed goal came from playing out from the back. The problem is that Prem teams do it day after day. England for a few days. It's gonna be time before that looks natural
		
Click to expand...

The difference is that City have world class players in midfield that can do this, whereas England have very good players that currently can't very well. Delph, Rice, Barkley, Henderson aren't the type of players to control the game like Silva, Silva and Gundogan do. I doubt they will ever be. Maybe we need people like Winks, Foden type players that look like they have the ability to take a pass under pressure and be mobile with it. Southgate is doing the right thing, just that we now need to get the right personnel in to do it. And defend better


----------



## PieMan (Jun 7, 2019)

There are a few key things to playing out from the back:

1) You need a goalkeeper comfortable with the ball at his feet, really acting as a 5th defender.

2) You need defenders who are - again - comfortable on the ball, but also who can pass it quickly and accurately. They also need to be able to bring the ball out from the back and into the more '0defensive midfield' areas.

3) Most importantly - IMO - you need to get your midfield balance right, with your most central midfielders always looking to receive the ball off defenders and then moving it on quickly. So they need to a) always be in space; and b) be able to play on the half turn so that they're in a position to make the next pass a forward/positive one and have the most options available to them.

Re. 3, all the very good international and club teams have these type of players. From last night's game look at De Jong - he had a great game in that respect. The English 3, and I include Henderson as well when he came on, IMO were taking far longer in possession than their Dutch counterparts.

But I see far more positives with England under Southgate than negatives with the way he's trying to play. Let's face it at the World Cup we massively over-achieved, and benefitted from the luck of the draw and other results going our way.

And in this Nations Cup malarkey we've played some excellent football.

In all, England are heading in the right direction.


----------



## Piece (Jun 7, 2019)

Anyone watching the women's World Cup that starts today? I don't like women's football myself, but willing to give it another bash and see what it's now like.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 7, 2019)

[QUOTE="PieMan, post: 2005808, member: 1418"Re. 3, all the very good international and club teams have these type of players. From last night's game look at De Jong - he had a great game in that respect. The English 3, and I include Henderson as well when he came on, IMO were taking far longer in possession than their Dutch counterparts.
.[/QUOTE]
Whilst I donâ€™t disagree with this point in general, I would also say you need attackers to be in a more forward position not crowding the midfielders like Rooney used to, and Kane and Stirling do.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 7, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			[QUOTE="PieMan, post: 2005808, member: 1418"Re. 3, all the very good international and club teams have these type of players. From last night's game look at De Jong - he had a great game in that respect. The English 3, and I include Henderson as well when he came on, IMO were taking far longer in possession than their Dutch counterparts.
.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I donâ€™t disagree with this point in general, I would also say you need attackers to be in a more forward position not crowding the midfielders like Rooney used to, and Kane and Stirling do.[/QUOTE]

I get what you're saying, but you only need 1 forward who plays along the defensive line, preferably in the channels. I have no problem with the 2 wider players dropping a bit deeper to pick up the ball. Look at the likes of Messi, Ronaldo, Hazard, Neymar at the very top level - they all do this.

Ideally you want Sterling, Sancho, Rashford to drop a bit deeper occasionally - into the areas between defence and midfield. A defender hates being pulled out of position, and an attacker dropping a bit deeper sometimes creates that 'do I follow or stay' uncertainty in their mind as it potentially leaves gaps behind them for the attacking team to exploit.

So for England you just want Kane to stay where he is, playing off the shoulder of a defender. For a spectator that looks like he's not doing much, but if it gives him more opportunities to score then that's all you want.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2019)

Blimey listening to the radio this morning you would think that they had lost a major semi final !?

Is this not just showing England to be the level they actually are at ? 

Maybe itâ€™s City players as they struggle in Europe ðŸ˜‰

In all seriousness some of the players just arenâ€™t good enough at the top level against the better players 

The GK - just isnâ€™t good enough not comfortable with the ball at his feet and with crosses 

The backline - going forward Walker has pace but poor delivery , gets away with it at City , Maguire and Stones - Maguire is no nonsense and a decent defender , Stones has just gone backwards- Chillwell looks a decent prospect. 

The midfield- Delph ðŸ˜‚ shouldnâ€™t be near an international team in midfield , Rice - is he a touch overhyped ? And Barkley seems to have gone backwards as well 

Forward line - Sterling and Sancho are two quality players but Rashford through the middle just doesnâ€™t work and he has also gone backwards 

A lot of the issues maybe stem from the how the players have got in at the clubs or how they play with far better players 

England imo would look and play as a better side with 

Pope or Heaton in goal but think itâ€™s still a weak area for them - not sure how Butland is getting on but he was the best of the lot 

Backline - TAA and Gomez in for Walker and Stones - Gomez is far better on the ball , better defender and very quick across the ground. TAA whilst still developing his defending skills is far better on the ball

Midfield - Rice needs to be given a bit more time then have Henderson and Maddison ahead of him 

Forward line - Sancho and Sterling then Kane - itâ€™s a Line to frighten anyone 

And they need to look at their tactics - itâ€™s all good playing out from the back but it needs to be done with pace and not laboured and they have the players


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2019)

Piece said:



			Anyone watching the women's World Cup that starts today? I don't like women's football myself, but willing to give it another bash and see what it's now like.
		
Click to expand...

No chance, itâ€™s like watching football played in sludge ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Piece said:



			Anyone watching the women's World Cup that starts today? I don't like women's football myself, but willing to give it another bash and see what it's now like.
		
Click to expand...

Probably very few, but if England get the 1/4â€™s or semi final the media hysteria will start and itâ€™ll gain a few more viewers.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The GK - just isnâ€™t good enough not comfortable with the ball at his feet and with crosses

Pope or Heaton in goal but think itâ€™s still a weak area for them - not sure how Butland is getting on but he was the best of the lot
		
Click to expand...

Pickford was excellent last night, bailed out the dreadful defence a number of times. Not sure what you were watching. 

Walker needs to go for TAA though for sure. He was awful last night.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pickford was excellent last night, bailed out the dreadful defence a number of times. Not sure what you were watching.

Walker needs to go for TAA though for sure. He was awful last night.
		
Click to expand...

He doesnâ€™t watch England and itâ€™s Pickford, so youâ€™ve no chance of any credit.
Shocked the headlines today didnâ€™t link Stones and Barkley as Ex-Everton players to apportion blame.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			He doesnâ€™t watch England and itâ€™s Pickford, so youâ€™ve no chance of any credit.
Shocked the headlines today didnâ€™t link Stones and Barkley as Ex-Everton players to apportion blame.
		
Click to expand...

And that parochial view that is in abundance with England is the main reason why I donâ€™t get too wrapped up with England footy.
 Give me a club game over England any day.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			And that parochial view that is in abundance with England is the main reason why I donâ€™t get too wrapped up with England footy.
Give me a club game over England any day.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s true though, did you watch the match? Did Pickford play badly and warrants dropping from No1?
Iâ€™d drop him sunday, but thatâ€™s because itâ€™s a nothing game and gives either of the other 2 some experience.

Southgate should play the best 11 regardless of Club. He has his ideas and nothing will change that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pickford was excellent last night, bailed out the dreadful defence a number of times. Not sure what you were watching.

Walker needs to go for TAA though for sure. He was awful last night.
		
Click to expand...

My view wasnâ€™t based just on one game , Pickford is a very good shot stopper , just like David James was or Mignolet for example but these guys are below the standard needed at the top level - maybe right now itâ€™s the best England can get but if say De Gea left Utd would they go looking for Pickford ? I donâ€™t think so - and out of the mid level keepers within the England set up - Pope , Heaton , Pickford and Butland - Heaton or Pope imo are the better ones.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s true though, did you watch the match? Did Pickford play badly and warrants dropping from No1?
Iâ€™d drop him sunday, but thatâ€™s because itâ€™s a nothing game and gives either of the other 2 some experience.

Southgate should play the best 11 regardless of Club. He has his ideas and nothing will change that.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I watched most of the game even though I struggle with the competition as it stands. Iâ€™ve never considered Pickford a quality international standard keeper compared to the likes of De Gea, Seamen, Shilton,  Clemence, Allison, and plenty others Italian and German. I just see premiership players on huge wages thinking theyâ€™re better than they really are.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Yes, I watched most of the game even though I struggle with the competition as it stands. Iâ€™ve never considered Pickford a quality international standard keeper compared to the likes of De Gea, Seamen, Shilton,  Clemence, Allison, and plenty others Italian and German. I just see premiership players on huge wages thinking theyâ€™re better than they really are.
		
Click to expand...

Nice dodge, no one, including me, has ever said he compares to De Gea, Seamen, Shilton or Clemence, he just happens to be the current best Englishman of a bad bunch.
Iâ€™d add after 1 season I wouldnâ€™t compare Alison with them 4 either, but I donâ€™t want to come across as parochial.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 7, 2019)

Let's put it into perspective - the City, Liverpool and Spurs lads are all coming off very long seasons, especially if you include the World Cup last summer - a number of those who would arguably have started were on the bench last night or missing; in addition you had the likes of Loftus-Cheek and Hudson-Odoi out through injury. 

Walker IMO will be the first to make way - TAA and even Trippier are in my mind better in that right back position. Rice is a fine footballer and the more games he gets - particularly at international level - the better he will get. Delph - a good player at club level but out of his depth at international level.

No doubt the Red Scouse Mafia will disagree(!) but I don't see Henderson as a starter for England. Whilst I thought he did well when he came on, and there's no doubting his leadership qualities, he takes too many touches on the ball for my preferred option in CM and dictating the play and tempo when playing out from the back. If the system needs to change though during the game then he is a good option from the bench if need be.

But all in all, when everyone is fit, Southgate actually has a pretty decent squad to choose from; and certainly exciting from an attacking perspective (including the young City lad Foden in that as I think he'll get more game time under Pep next season).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Let's put it into perspective - the City, Liverpool and Spurs lads are all coming off very long seasons, especially if you include the World Cup last summer - a number of those who would arguably have started were on the bench last night or missing; in addition you had the likes of Loftus-Cheek and Hudson-Odoi out through injury.

Walker IMO will be the first to make way - TAA and even Trippier are in my mind better in that right back position. Rice is a fine footballer and the more games he gets - particularly at international level - the better he will get. Delph - a good player at club level but out of his depth at international level.

No doubt the Red Scouse Mafia will disagree(!) but I don't see Henderson as a starter for England. Whilst I thought he did well when he came on, and there's no doubting his leadership qualities, he takes too many touches on the ball for my preferred option in CM and dictating the play and tempo when playing out from the back. If the system needs to change though during the game then he is a good option from the bench if need be.

But all in all, when everyone is fit, Southgate actually has a pretty decent squad to choose from; and certainly exciting from an attacking perspective (including the young City lad Foden in that as I think he'll get more game time under Pep next season).
		
Click to expand...

In regards Henderson I think it all depends on how he is deployed - if itâ€™s as a sitting Centre mid then itâ€™s not his best role even if itâ€™s one he can but if as with Liverpool over the last couple of months you put him in as a number 8 role with more license to go forward and support you get a different Henderson and one that was outstanding against Barcelona. 

But to do that even if it is someone like RLC at the 8 role you need to have trust in the DM and two CBâ€™s comfortable 

Have Gomez and ANO at CB then you need to find a solid DM - is that Rice ? Against us he looked very good but needs to ensure he strict in his role - that then leaves you a number 8 and a number 10 role to fill - Henderson and RLC would be perfect for that role and then Maddison and Foden the future at the creative 10 role. That would look a very midfield and players in roles they are comfy with. 

When you then add in two guys at fullbacks willing to bomb forward - wide attackers who roam - itâ€™s tactics that both City and Liverpool use successfully


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2019)

Piece said:



			Anyone watching the women's World Cup that starts today? I don't like women's football myself, but willing to give it another bash and see what it's now like.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be watching the England games, I've made a note of when they are. First one is Sunday night against Scotland, should be a walk in the park. In all honesty the standard of women's football isn't high enough for me to watch the other games as a neutral though. It doesn't quite hold my attention. But it's not as bad as people make out either, it very much depends on who's playing really. The difference in quality between the best and the worst sides in this world cup will be enormous. 

As for the men's side, I didn't bother watching last night as I knew it would be a bust and I couldn't force myself to care about the 'Nation's League', the glorified friendly cup. But on a general note, we can only work with what we have, and currently what we have is a paucity of good centre backs or good creative midfielders. They're just not out there. I think if Winks ever gets a solid run of fitness I would like to see him in there, as he has energy and good passing. Loftus-Cheek should be a starter when fit as well, and Rice looks like the long term holding player I think. Options are thin after that though. Barkley is poor, decent ability but no brain whatsoever. Delph I don't mind, but I would have more faith if he moved clubs to somewhere where he can actually play football matches in midfield. And he dives in WAY too much.

Joe Gomez should be walking into that side at the back now easily, and based on last season Alexander-Arnold has edged his way into starting for me. I've never rated Stones, he's exactly the sort of 'modern defender' I hate, yes he can pass it around nicely, but he quite simply can't defend. We have the Argentinian version at Spurs, he's called Juan Foyth. Same player. Maguire is alright but has far too much confidence in his own ability on the ball.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Chelsea appeal lodged with CAS, next step will be to see if transfer ban is frozen until case is heard.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My view wasnâ€™t based just on one game , Pickford is a very good shot stopper , just like David James was or Mignolet for example but these guys are below the standard needed at the top level - maybe right now itâ€™s the best England can get but if say De Gea left Utd would they go looking for Pickford ? I donâ€™t think so - and out of the mid level keepers within the England set up - Pope , Heaton , Pickford and Butland - Heaton or Pope imo are the better ones.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me the English keeper who _is _good enough to replace De Gea?? We're not blessed with options - I don't think Pickford is a good keeper but I'm also not sure there's another one out there who's definitely better. Unfortunately we are waiting for someone to step up. I'm dying for Pope to move somewhere where he can get games, he looked excellent the season before last. But you can't say he's currently better when he hasn't played for over a year now. Heaton is too old so Southgate won't go with him as number one.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In regards Henderson I think it all depends on how he is deployed - if itâ€™s as a sitting Centre mid then itâ€™s not his best role even if itâ€™s one he can but if as with Liverpool over the last couple of months you put him in as a number 8 role with more license to go forward and support you get a different Henderson and one that was outstanding against Barcelona.

But to do that even if it is someone like RLC at the 8 role you need to have trust in the DM and two CBâ€™s comfortable

Have Gomez and ANO at CB then you need to find a solid DM - is that Rice ? Against us he looked very good but needs to ensure he strict in his role - that then leaves you a number 8 and a number 10 role to fill - Henderson and RLC would be perfect for that role and then Maddison and Foden the future at the creative 10 role. That would look a very midfield and players in roles they are comfy with.

When you then add in two guys at fullbacks willing to bomb forward - wide attackers who roam - itâ€™s tactics that both City and Liverpool use successfully
		
Click to expand...

I would not have Henderson anywhere near the CM role, taking the ball off the defenders and moving it on quickly - like you said it's not his best role. I also believe that there are better options in a more advanced role too - nothing against him; just my opinion based on how I would like to see an England team set up from the start if the players are all fit and available.

But it all obviously depends on the opposition England are facing at the time; and Southgate having the courage (which I think he has) to change things around. For example in a WC or Euros qualifier, at home, against an opponent you know will be defensive, you don't need 4 at the back. You can put just 2 in there, with a more defensive CM player, and play with 2 wing backs high up the pitch - they could even be Sterling and Sancho if the opposition are that bad!!

However like I alluded to in one of my earlier posts, England have made significant progress over the last couple of years. If it wasn't for 2 awful lapses in concentration, and Lingard's right boot being half a size too big, we'd be playing Portugal on Sunday evening, despite playing not at our best!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Iâ€™d have Henderson in the current England Xl, I believe his form warrants it and heâ€™s another solid steady player whoâ€™ll do what the manager wants him from him.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d have Henderson in the current England Xl, I believe his form warrants it and heâ€™s another solid steady player whoâ€™ll do what the manager wants him from him.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t that half the problem, players playing where the national manager wants them even if itâ€™s square pegs in round holes? Gerrard and Lampard immediately spring to mind Then the players get slated for not playing like they do for their club because they are playing out of position.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Isnâ€™t that half the problem, players playing where the national manager wants them even if itâ€™s square pegs in round holes? Gerrard and Lampard immediately spring to mind Then the players get slated for not playing like they do for their club because they are playing out of position.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what International Managers are paid for and why they are judged on results.
Iâ€™d give the England job a go, but Iâ€™d doubt Iâ€™d get the call.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 7, 2019)

My daughter is playing in the Nou camp tomorrow for Chelsea against Barca.
She has now played at Wembley and scored a goal,Stamford bridge and now the Nou camp.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			He doesnâ€™t watch England and itâ€™s Pickford, so youâ€™ve no chance of any credit.
Shocked the headlines today didnâ€™t link Stones and Barkley as Ex-Everton players to apportion blame.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. Now that you mention it, it was Everton that caused the loss.

Bad Everton.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 7, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Oh yeah. Now that you mention it, it was Everton that caused the loss.

Bad Everton.
		
Click to expand...

I take it your Cricket team is doing sh!te with all this effort youâ€™re putting in to the Football thread.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 7, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			My daughter is playing in the Nou camp tomorrow for Chelsea against Barca.
She has now played at Wembley and scored a goal,Stamford bridge and now the Nou camp.
		
Click to expand...


He's alive!!!!!

I take it she gets her ability from her mother ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜


----------



## PieMan (Jun 7, 2019)

Just confirmed - Hazard signs for Real.

ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 7, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Just confirmed - Hazard signs for Real.

ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

Interesting to see what happens now - Manager will be going next


----------



## PieMan (Jun 7, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Just confirmed - Hazard signs for Real.

ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the wonderful memories Eden. Goodbye, good luck and hopefully you'll be back at the Bridge soon for the adulation and a proper thank you for all you've done for Chelsea ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## PieMan (Jun 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Interesting to see what happens now - Manager will be going next
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Interesting to see what happens now - Manager will be going next
		
Click to expand...

And as I said yesterday I see that s a benefit. He clearly doesn't want to be there and wants to be at Juve so get a guy in that can motivate, and especially one that can spot the talent in the youngsters and start bringing them on during the transfer ban


----------



## Captainron (Jun 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I take it your Cricket team is doing sh!te with all this effort youâ€™re putting in to the Football thread. 

Click to expand...

Anyone but England in the CWC


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Anyone but England in the CWC 

Click to expand...

Think youi'll be safe. No doubt in my mind we'll find a way to lose it


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Interesting to see what happens now - Manager will be going next
		
Click to expand...

Who would be in line should Sari leave?


----------



## Captainron (Jun 7, 2019)

Big Sam


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 7, 2019)

Piece said:



			The difference is that City have world class players in midfield that can do this, whereas England have very good players that currently can't very well. Delph, Rice, Barkley, Henderson aren't the type of players to control the game like Silva, Silva and Gundogan do. I doubt they will ever be. Maybe we need people like Winks, Foden type players that look like they have the ability to take a pass under pressure and be mobile with it. Southgate is doing the right thing, just that we now need to get the right personnel in to do it. And defend better 

Click to expand...

This. Citys defenders have midfielders to give it to. Working to a system. I didn't see one last night.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Pickford was excellent last night, bailed out the dreadful defence a number of times. Not sure what you were watching.

Walker needs to go for TAA though for sure. He was awful last night.
		
Click to expand...

Said it all season. Walker had been poor. ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Anyone but England in the CWC 

Click to expand...

Are you from Liverpool?


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Who would be in line should Sari leave?
		
Click to expand...

Strong talk about Javi Garcia, which I wouldnâ€™t have an issue with as I think he improves & develops players which would see us looking more closely at the academy players and seeing players like Ampadu getting more game time.

Thereâ€™s mixed views on him, but then there are with most managers, such as the emotional calls for Lampard, possibly with JT as a right hand, personally I think itâ€™s too early for them, individually or as a pair, maybe in a couple of years but not now, but then they could hit the ground running as theyâ€™ve both served under some great managers and would/should have the dressing room without any issues, like some managers struggle with.

Now the Hazard deal has been agreed we were always then going to appeal the ban, the timing was obviously planned and itâ€™s only right, as others clubs have enjoyed, have the ban suspended pending the outcome of the appeal. Thereâ€™s talk that the ban could be immediately be reduced to 1 window, so the next few weeks will be interesting and the term of the ban or having the ban suspended can be crucial on a replacement for Sarri whoâ€™s 100% going, Juve are just working out how to pay the Â£6m Compo we want, which should be easy the way they have massaged their shares with false announcements! 

CHO is signing a new 5yr contract worth Â£100k a week and is getting the No10 shirt and will form a relationship with Pulisic and as such has totally committed himself to Chelsea, Willian has signed an extension and Tammy could return from Villa which has very mixed opinions amongst Chelsea fans, but he could develop more around better players now and with a new manager, whoever that may be!

Itâ€™s far from doom & gloom at the Bridge as some would like to see or hope to expect, I see it as a new and exiting challenge for the players & fans alike whatever the next few weeks unravel and I believe all the players will step up to the plate. 

Beware the wounded animal ðŸ˜


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2019)

To my Chelsea friends and family,

You now know that I will be joining Real Madrid. Itâ€™s no secret that it was my dream to play for them since I was a young boy just scoring my first goal. I have tried my very best not to distract myself or the team through this difficult period of speculation and media attention, especially the last 6 months.

Now the Clubs have reached an agreement I hope you understand I had to pursue my next chapter, just as each and every one of you should when you have the chance to pursue your dreams. Leaving Chelsea is the biggest and toughest decision in my career to date. Now itâ€™s in the open I would like to put on record one thing was always clear to me, I have loved every moment at Chelsea and not once did I ever consider, nor would I have left for any other Club.

I was only 21 when I joined, so I have grown up as a man and a player with all of you, you have helped me become Captain of the Belgium National team after all. There have of course been tough times, for the team as a whole and for me personally, this is professional football. However, football to me is about having a ball at my feet, playing games and enjoying every moment, we are lucky to play the beautiful game and this is always my advice to those who ask for a coaching tip! Play football and have fun!

Even when we were not playing well, I tried to do my best and this has been thanks to your amazing support. That fighting spirit, desire and the refusal to ever give up is part of the culture here at Chelsea and it comes directly from you.

When I think back over my special moments in a Chelsea shirt, there are so many, we are lucky to win many more games than we have lost. Those who know me understand it is not me to list what I have won, all I can say is each and every award both as a team and as an individual have been incredible. One day I will be able to sit down over a beer and talk about or laugh with pride about my missed penalty that set up my header to win the league against Palace, or those goals against Tottenham, Arsenal or Liverpool.

The memories are so vivid because of the atmosphere and occasion you create, I hope you always remember them with pride, as I do. Whether itâ€™s on tour in the USA, or at Sunderland on a Tuesday night, in Russia on a Thursday, or of course EVERY game at The Bridge â€“ youâ€™ve always supported me and encouraged me to play football and be me â€“ Like I have enjoyed myself I hope you have enjoyed yourselves, I am only sorry not leave with a defending award amongst my honours!

We have many great players and my proudest moments were always as part of the team. Weâ€™ve won the FA Cup, League Cups, Europa Leagues and Premier Leagues all as a family. Each one so special in its own way and of course the game in Baku a couple of weeks ago is the perfect way to sign off from a long tough season after the World Cup. 

Chelsea and especially Chelsea fans will always be special to me and next season I will look for your results first. I hope that we are drawn against each other in the Champions League next season and every season so we can meet again.

Before I go, one last thank you to everyone at the Club for their tremendous effort as we lived through every moment. To all of my ex-Colleagues we will say our goodbyes at the right time but I must thank the owner Mr Abramovich and his board for helping me realise not one, but two dreams, my first in becoming a Chelsea player and today my second, becoming a player at Real Madrid.

I wish each and every one of you the very best my friends.

Eden

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'll be watching the England games, I've made a note of when they are. First one is Sunday night against Scotland, should be a walk in the park. In all honesty the standard of women's football isn't high enough for me to watch the other games as a neutral though. It doesn't quite hold my attention. But it's not as bad as people make out either, it very much depends on who's playing really. The difference in quality between the best and the worst sides in this world cup will be enormous.

As for the men's side, I didn't bother watching last night as I knew it would be a bust and I couldn't force myself to care about the 'Nation's League', the glorified friendly cup. But on a general note, we can only work with what we have, and currently what we have is a paucity of good centre backs or good creative midfielders. They're just not out there. I think if Winks ever gets a solid run of fitness I would like to see him in there, as he has energy and good passing. Loftus-Cheek should be a starter when fit as well, and Rice looks like the long term holding player I think. Options are thin after that though. Barkley is poor, decent ability but no brain whatsoever. Delph I don't mind, but I would have more faith if he moved clubs to somewhere where he can actually play football matches in midfield. And he dives in WAY too much.

Joe Gomez should be walking into that side at the back now easily, and based on last season Alexander-Arnold has edged his way into starting for me. I've never rated Stones, he's exactly the sort of 'modern defender' I hate, yes he can pass it around nicely, but he quite simply can't defend. We have the Argentinian version at Spurs, he's called Juan Foyth. Same player. Maguire is alright but has far too much confidence in his own ability on the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve never rated Stones either, itâ€™s a pity Holding got the ACL injury when he did last season. He was heading for an England call up IMO.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 8, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			Iâ€™ve never rated Stones either, itâ€™s a pity Holding got the ACL injury when he did last season. He was heading for an England call up IMO.
		
Click to expand...

And I certainly question the choice of Stones when he'd barely played a game in City's run in. How was he picked on form when he wasn't even playing?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 8, 2019)

Fish said:



			To my Chelsea friends and family,

You now know that I will be joining Real Madrid. Itâ€™s no secret that it was my dream to play for them since I was a young boy just scoring my first goal. I have tried my very best not to distract myself or the team through this difficult period of speculation and media attention, especially the last 6 months.

Now the Clubs have reached an agreement I hope you understand I had to pursue my next chapter, just as each and every one of you should when you have the chance to pursue your dreams. Leaving Chelsea is the biggest and toughest decision in my career to date. Now itâ€™s in the open I would like to put on record one thing was always clear to me, I have loved every moment at Chelsea and not once did I ever consider, nor would I have left for any other Club.

I was only 21 when I joined, so I have grown up as a man and a player with all of you, you have helped me become Captain of the Belgium National team after all. There have of course been tough times, for the team as a whole and for me personally, this is professional football. However, football to me is about having a ball at my feet, playing games and enjoying every moment, we are lucky to play the beautiful game and this is always my advice to those who ask for a coaching tip! Play football and have fun!

Even when we were not playing well, I tried to do my best and this has been thanks to your amazing support. That fighting spirit, desire and the refusal to ever give up is part of the culture here at Chelsea and it comes directly from you.

When I think back over my special moments in a Chelsea shirt, there are so many, we are lucky to win many more games than we have lost. Those who know me understand it is not me to list what I have won, all I can say is each and every award both as a team and as an individual have been incredible. One day I will be able to sit down over a beer and talk about or laugh with pride about my missed penalty that set up my header to win the league against Palace, or those goals against Tottenham, Arsenal or Liverpool.

The memories are so vivid because of the atmosphere and occasion you create, I hope you always remember them with pride, as I do. Whether itâ€™s on tour in the USA, or at Sunderland on a Tuesday night, in Russia on a Thursday, or of course EVERY game at The Bridge â€“ youâ€™ve always supported me and encouraged me to play football and be me â€“ Like I have enjoyed myself I hope you have enjoyed yourselves, I am only sorry not leave with a defending award amongst my honours!

We have many great players and my proudest moments were always as part of the team. Weâ€™ve won the FA Cup, League Cups, Europa Leagues and Premier Leagues all as a family. Each one so special in its own way and of course the game in Baku a couple of weeks ago is the perfect way to sign off from a long tough season after the World Cup.

Chelsea and especially Chelsea fans will always be special to me and next season I will look for your results first. I hope that we are drawn against each other in the Champions League next season and every season so we can meet again.

Before I go, one last thank you to everyone at the Club for their tremendous effort as we lived through every moment. To all of my ex-Colleagues we will say our goodbyes at the right time but I must thank the owner Mr Abramovich and his board for helping me realise not one, but two dreams, my first in becoming a Chelsea player and today my second, becoming a player at Real Madrid.

I wish each and every one of you the very best my friends.

Eden

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

What a crock of ....

He went to Chelsea because they paid the most and now heâ€™s off to Madrid for another big pay day. Probably Â£10M just to sign.

No love or loyalty there, just show me the money.

A great player though.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 8, 2019)

sawtooth said:



			What a crock of ....

He went to Chelsea because they paid the most and now heâ€™s off to Madrid for another big pay day. Probably Â£10M just to sign.

No love or loyalty there, just show me the money.

A great player though.
		
Click to expand...


Also it seems to be conveniently forgotten about when he downed tools which helped get Jose the sackðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2019)

Fish said:



			Strong talk about Javi Garcia, which I wouldnâ€™t have an issue with as I think he improves & develops players which would see us looking more closely at the academy players and seeing players like Ampadu getting more game time.

Thereâ€™s mixed views on him, but then there are with most managers, such as the emotional calls for Lampard, possibly with JT as a right hand, personally I think itâ€™s too early for them, individually or as a pair, maybe in a couple of years but not now, but then they could hit the ground running as theyâ€™ve both served under some great managers and would/should have the dressing room without any issues, like some managers struggle with.

Now the Hazard deal has been agreed we were always then going to appeal the ban, the timing was obviously planned and itâ€™s only right, as others clubs have enjoyed, have the ban suspended pending the outcome of the appeal. Thereâ€™s talk that the ban could be immediately be reduced to 1 window, so the next few weeks will be interesting and the term of the ban or having the ban suspended can be crucial on a replacement for Sarri whoâ€™s 100% going, Juve are just working out how to pay the Â£6m Compo we want, which should be easy the way they have massaged their shares with false announcements!

CHO is signing a new 5yr contract worth Â£100k a week and is getting the No10 shirt and will form a relationship with Pulisic and as such has totally committed himself to Chelsea, Willian has signed an extension and Tammy could return from Villa which has very mixed opinions amongst Chelsea fans, but he could develop more around better players now and with a new manager, whoever that may be!

*Itâ€™s far from doom & gloom at the Bridge as some would like to see or hope to expect, I see it as a new and exiting challenge for the players & fans alike whatever the next few weeks unravel and I believe all the players will step up to the plate.*

Beware the wounded animal ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Your one true top player has left , the manager is going , the owner is awol , you are pinning your hopes on player returning from loan like Abraham?! , a transfer ban - itâ€™s hard to see Chelsea being anything more than fighting alongside Arsenal/ Wolves and Everton next season. 

Hazard was the player that got you anywhere this season - Pulasic is nowhere the player needed to replace him , CHO and RLC wonâ€™t play until next year. It will be hard to see a top manager taking the job. Chelsea and Arsenal certainly the ones in danger of missing out top 6 from improving teams. 

As for Hazard - loving moving letter , shame nothing about him not playing for his manager , downing tools , leading player revolts - outstanding player on his day , went missing a number of times in big games - will fit in perfect at Madrid


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 8, 2019)

Yeah because he really going to put that in his letter isnâ€™t he ðŸ™„

ðŸ”” ðŸ”š

Transfer was handled well.
Better than keep saying the player wasnâ€™t for sale at any price & giving gullible fans false hope.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 8, 2019)

Great player, transfer handled smoothly and calmly. Job done all round.

Would Lampard and Terry to Chelsea not be similar to OGS to Utd, worse even as OSG at least has some managerial experience. Surely too soon for those two. 

The recent history of Chelsea is very much up and down so anyone writing them off at this stage is a little premature.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 8, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137081655410274304
I had to look twice ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Oh yeah. Now that you mention it, it was Everton that caused the loss.

Bad Everton.
		
Click to expand...

Just to back up my bitterness, and to show you how the media works.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...nes-Ross-Barkley-howlers-against-Holland.html


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just to back up my bitterness, and to show you how the media works.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...nes-Ross-Barkley-howlers-against-Holland.html

Click to expand...

Now the press have backed off bad boy Sterling. They need someone else to have a dig at. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 8, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137081655410274304
I had to look twice ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I saw her goal on the news and said the same!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 8, 2019)

Fish said:



			To my Chelsea friends and family,

You now know that I will be joining Real Madrid. Itâ€™s no secret that it was my dream to play for them since I was a young boy just scoring my first goal. I have tried my very best not to distract myself or the team through this difficult period of speculation and media attention, especially the last 6 months.

Now the Clubs have reached an agreement I hope you understand I had to pursue my next chapter, just as each and every one of you should when you have the chance to pursue your dreams. Leaving Chelsea is the biggest and toughest decision in my career to date. Now itâ€™s in the open I would like to put on record one thing was always clear to me, I have loved every moment at Chelsea and not once did I ever consider, nor would I have left for any other Club.

I was only 21 when I joined, so I have grown up as a man and a player with all of you, you have helped me become Captain of the Belgium National team after all. There have of course been tough times, for the team as a whole and for me personally, this is professional football. However, football to me is about having a ball at my feet, playing games and enjoying every moment, we are lucky to play the beautiful game and this is always my advice to those who ask for a coaching tip! Play football and have fun!

Even when we were not playing well, I tried to do my best and this has been thanks to your amazing support. That fighting spirit, desire and the refusal to ever give up is part of the culture here at Chelsea and it comes directly from you.

When I think back over my special moments in a Chelsea shirt, there are so many, we are lucky to win many more games than we have lost. Those who know me understand it is not me to list what I have won, all I can say is each and every award both as a team and as an individual have been incredible. One day I will be able to sit down over a beer and talk about or laugh with pride about my missed penalty that set up my header to win the league against Palace, or those goals against Tottenham, Arsenal or Liverpool.

The memories are so vivid because of the atmosphere and occasion you create, I hope you always remember them with pride, as I do. Whether itâ€™s on tour in the USA, or at Sunderland on a Tuesday night, in Russia on a Thursday, or of course EVERY game at The Bridge â€“ youâ€™ve always supported me and encouraged me to play football and be me â€“ Like I have enjoyed myself I hope you have enjoyed yourselves, I am only sorry not leave with a defending award amongst my honours!

We have many great players and my proudest moments were always as part of the team. Weâ€™ve won the FA Cup, League Cups, Europa Leagues and Premier Leagues all as a family. Each one so special in its own way and of course the game in Baku a couple of weeks ago is the perfect way to sign off from a long tough season after the World Cup.

Chelsea and especially Chelsea fans will always be special to me and next season I will look for your results first. I hope that we are drawn against each other in the Champions League next season and every season so we can meet again.

Before I go, one last thank you to everyone at the Club for their tremendous effort as we lived through every moment. To all of my ex-Colleagues we will say our goodbyes at the right time but I must thank the owner Mr Abramovich and his board for helping me realise not one, but two dreams, my first in becoming a Chelsea player and today my second, becoming a player at Real Madrid.

I wish each and every one of you the very best my friends.

Eden

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

His PR team have done well there.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 8, 2019)

Certainly interesting times at the moment at Chelsea......but then again, when aren't they! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚

Yes devastating that Hazard has left, but the transfer was dealt with smoothly and efficiently; and if the reports are true that the fee will eventually be worth around Â£150m then that's cracking business.

Pretty certain that Sarri will be on his way next week; and I would imagine Abramovich too at some point in the not to distant future, perhaps even as soon as this year or the next. But no drama there - with Chelsea now a truly global brand there will probably be no shortage of takers, with pockets equally as deep as Roman's!

On the playing front, Hazard is - for the time being - irreplaceable. And - based on other clubs in a similar situation - the transfer ban won't be as bad as the initial penalty; always ways to get the 'sentence' reduced!! ðŸ˜‰

I for one am not too bothered by the ban. In fact it could turn out to be a blessing for Chelsea in the long term. At the moment we're still a long way short of both City and Liverpool, so there's no expectation of us challenging for the title in the next couple of seasons. So perfect opportunity to bring in a load of the youngsters that have performed exceptionally well at their level both domestically and in Europe recently; and those out on loan in the Championship. You'd hope they'd be determined to show their ability, but also play with freedom and without the pressure of fans high expectations of recent years.

Could be a major shift in Chelsea's approach to player recruitment where we supplement a good, young squad with an expensive signing.

I think anyone writing off Chelsea's prospects though are being a little bit naive and premature.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Certainly interesting times at the moment at Chelsea......but then again, when aren't they! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚

Yes devastating that Hazard has left, but the transfer was dealt with smoothly and efficiently; and if the reports are true that the fee will eventually be worth around Â£150m then that's cracking business.

Pretty certain that Sarri will be on his way next week; and I would imagine Abramovich too at some point in the not to distant future, perhaps even as soon as this year or the next. But no drama there - with Chelsea now a truly global brand there will probably be no shortage of takers, with pockets equally as deep as Roman's!

On the playing front, Hazard is - for the time being - irreplaceable. And - based on other clubs in a similar situation - the transfer ban won't be as bad as the initial penalty; always ways to get the 'sentence' reduced!! ðŸ˜‰

I for one am not too bothered by the ban. In fact it could turn out to be a blessing for Chelsea in the long term. At the moment we're still a long way short of both City and Liverpool, so there's no expectation of us challenging for the title in the next couple of seasons. So perfect opportunity to bring in a load of the youngsters that have performed exceptionally well at their level both domestically and in Europe recently; and those out on loan in the Championship. You'd hope they'd be determined to show their ability, but also play with freedom and without the pressure of fans high expectations of recent years.

Could be a major shift in Chelsea's approach to player recruitment where we supplement a good, young squad with an expensive signing.

I think anyone writing off Chelsea's prospects though are being a little bit naive and premature.
		
Click to expand...

What about fans expectations though ? Because of the past 14 years of success under Abramovich the expectation from a lot is to be successful - over those 14 years there hasnâ€™t been the patience from the club or fans to allow those youth players to come through, how many times has a manager been binned out because they didnâ€™t win the league ? All throughout this season there were constant calls for Sarri to be sacked- many didnâ€™t even give him a season. Would that change whilst a new manager comes in and wants to build up again -

Klopp for example has taken 3 years to fully rebuild the squad to where it is now - you even had rival fans on here suggesting Klopp should go because he hadnâ€™t actually won anything - those same people are the ones wanting the manager out the minute everything isnâ€™t perfect ? 

And if Roman did sell up it wonâ€™t matter how deep someone elseâ€™s pockets are - clubs canâ€™t spend like they used to so Chelsea are going to have to buy smart. I understand the optimism but I think the reality is different.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about fans expectations though ? Because of the past 14 years of success under Abramovich the expectation from a lot is to be successful - over those 14 years there hasnâ€™t been the patience from the club or fans to allow those youth players to come through, how many times has a manager been binned out because they didnâ€™t win the league ? All throughout this season there were constant calls for Sarri to be sacked- many didnâ€™t even give him a season. Would that change whilst a new manager comes in and wants to build up again -

Klopp for example has taken 3 years to fully rebuild the squad to where it is now - *you even had rival fans on here suggesting Klopp should go because he hadnâ€™t actually won anything - those same people are the ones wanting the manager out the minute everything isnâ€™t perfect ?*

And if Roman did sell up it wonâ€™t matter how deep someone elseâ€™s pockets are - clubs canâ€™t spend like they used to so Chelsea are going to have to buy smart. I understand the optimism but I think the reality is different.
		
Click to expand...

Re the bit in bold: ClubChamp is a LPool fan.

Rival fans asked the same question you are now asking about Chelsea, ie, how long is acceptable to give a manager before a Club needs a trophy.

Obviously now you won the CL the DS answer will always be 3 years.

As an outsider, Sarri improved Chelsea PL position and silverware wise, way better in his first (and possibly only) season than a lot of other managers at other Clubs.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about fans expectations though ? Because of the past 14 years of success under Abramovich the expectation from a lot is to be successful - over those 14 years there hasnâ€™t been the patience from the club or fans to allow those youth players to come through, how many times has a manager been binned out because they didnâ€™t win the league ? All throughout this season there were constant calls for Sarri to be sacked- many didnâ€™t even give him a season. Would that change whilst a new manager comes in and wants to build up again -

Klopp for example has taken 3 years to fully rebuild the squad to where it is now - you even had rival fans on here suggesting Klopp should go because he hadnâ€™t actually won anything - those same people are the ones wanting the manager out the minute everything isnâ€™t perfect ?

And if Roman did sell up it wonâ€™t matter how deep someone elseâ€™s pockets are - clubs canâ€™t spend like they used to so Chelsea are going to have to buy smart. I understand the optimism but I think the reality is different.
		
Click to expand...

The reality at the moment is that we don't know what will happen with Chelsea until the season starts! ðŸ˜‰

After the season we had there was a lot of disgruntled fans, with both the players and the management, even with winning a trophy, reaching a final, and finishing 3rd.

So actually the fans expectations, with Hazard leaving and Sarri also looking likely to, are maybe more realistic, despite all the success we've had over the last 15 odd years.

From my perspective there'll be more pressure and expectation on the players and management of City, Liverpool, Utd, Arsenal and Spurs next season than there will Chelsea if it all plays out as expected over the summer.

Anyway I'm not too worried about Chelsea's prospects....but then I'm sensible and knowledgeable!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Re the bit in bold: ClubChamp is a LPool fan.

Rival fans asked the same question you are now asking about Chelsea, ie, how long is acceptable to give a manager before a Club needs a trophy.

Obviously now you won the CL the DS answer will always be 3 years.

As an outsider, Sarri improved Chelsea PL position and silverware wise, way better in his first (and possibly only) season than a lot of other managers at other Clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I criticised Klopp for some decisions and the way we played /set up in certain games.
I donâ€™t remember saying he should go.
I will stand corrected if my posts read like that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			The reality at the moment is that we don't know what will happen with Chelsea until the season starts! ðŸ˜‰

After the season we had there was a lot of disgruntled fans, with both the players and the management, even with winning a trophy, reaching a final, and finishing 3rd.

So actually the fans expectations, with Hazard leaving and Sarri also looking likely to, are maybe more realistic, despite all the success we've had over the last 15 odd years.

From my perspective there'll be more pressure and expectation on the players and management of City, Liverpool, Utd, Arsenal and Spurs next season than there will Chelsea if it all plays out as expected over the summer.

Anyway I'm not too worried about Chelsea's prospects....*but then I'm sensible and knowledgeable!!! *ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


Until you have a beer ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Re the bit in bold: ClubChamp is a LPool fan.

_*Rival fans asked the same question you are now asking about Chelsea, ie, how long is acceptable to give a manager before a Club needs a trophy.*_

Obviously now you won the CL *the DS answer will always be 3 years.*

As an outsider, Sarri improved Chelsea PL position and silverware wise, way better in his first (and possibly only) season than a lot of other managers at other Clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I think putting a time frame on managers needing a trophy is unfair, progression is much more than trophies. 

Would you say Spurs should get rid of Pochettino for not delivering a trophy in 5years?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I think putting a time frame on managers needing a trophy is unfair, progression is much more than trophies.

Would you say Spurs should get rid of Pochettino for not delivering a trophy in 5years?
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t mate, every Club is different and so are levels of expectation, 
Phil is saying Chelsea want instant results, Iâ€™d like Everton to give Silva 3-4yrs.
OGS might get 2 years at Utd, Clubchamp was calling for Klopp to go 18 months ago.
Never said any are right or wrong, but funny how other teams supporters always know whatâ€™s best for other Clubs.
I see the shouts that Watford was better without Silva and Everton should of kept Allardyce have gone quiet.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t mate, every Club is different and so are levels of expectation,
*Phil is saying Chelsea want instant results*, Iâ€™d like Everton to give Silva 3-4yrs.
OGS might get 2 years at Utd, Clubchamp was calling for Klopp to go 18 months ago.
Never said any are right or wrong, but funny how other teams supporters always know whatâ€™s best for other Clubs.
I see the shouts that Watford was better without Silva and Everton should of kept Allardyce have gone quiet.
		
Click to expand...

He wouldn't be far off though going off previous chelsea mangers being sacked for winning trophies. 

Its only peoples opinions, i dont think anyone is suggesting they know whats best for other clubs/teams. 

Big Sam was too good for Everton ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			He wouldn't be far off though going off previous chelsea mangers being sacked for winning trophies.

Its only peoples opinions, i dont think anyone is suggesting they know whats best for other clubs/teams.

Big Sam was too good for Everton ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Apart from telling Chelsea fans theyâ€™ll be struggling for top 6 etc! The Klopp out chants will probably start by Christmas if youâ€™re not top.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Apart from telling Chelsea fans theyâ€™ll be struggling for top 6 etc! *The Klopp out chants will probably start by Christmas if youâ€™re not top*. 

Click to expand...

In his opinion ðŸ˜‰

And screaming for a british manager to take over âœŠðŸ’¦ðŸ’¦


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



*He wouldn't be far off though going off previous chelsea mangers being sacked for winning trophies.*

Its only peoples opinions, i dont think anyone is suggesting they know whats best for other clubs/teams.

Big Sam was too good for Everton ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

They have had 13 managers over the past 15 years - ( including a couple of temps )

Main ones 

Mourinho - 2 titles struggles once season gone 
Scolari - last 6 months when they look like they wonâ€™t win 
Ancelotti - wins the double , goes the next season when he doesnâ€™t 
Villas Boas - lasts 6 month 
Di Matteo - wins CL , next season gone midway 
Mourinho- back again wins but then struggles one season and is gone 
Conte - wins one season doesnâ€™t the next gone 
Sarri - lasting one season 

Maybes itâ€™s the way the owner works but it seems that if you donâ€™t win the league your gone - a manager not given a significant time to build. Iâ€™m not sure who they bring in but he will need to be given time - donâ€™t think the patience is there for it to happen though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			In his opinion ðŸ˜‰

And screaming for a british manager to take over âœŠðŸ’¦ðŸ’¦
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have had 13 managers over the past 15 years - ( including a couple of temps )

Main ones

Mourinho - 2 titles struggles once season gone
Scolari - last 6 months when they look like they wonâ€™t win
Ancelotti - wins the double , goes the next season when he doesnâ€™t
Villas Boas - lasts 6 month
Di Matteo - wins CL , next season gone midway
Mourinho- back again wins but then struggles one season and is gone
Conte - wins one season doesnâ€™t the next gone
Sarri - lasting one season

Maybes itâ€™s the way the owner works but it seems that if you donâ€™t win the league your gone - a manager not given a significant time to build. Iâ€™m not sure who they bring in but he will need to be given time - donâ€™t think the patience is there for it to happen though.
		
Click to expand...

You dont have to explain yourself to me Phil, though your stalker may need to listen ðŸ˜‰


----------



## PieMan (Jun 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have had 13 managers over the past 15 years - ( including a couple of temps )

Main ones

Mourinho - 2 titles struggles once season gone
Scolari - last 6 months when they look like they wonâ€™t win
Ancelotti - wins the double , goes the next season when he doesnâ€™t
Villas Boas - lasts 6 month
Di Matteo - wins CL , next season gone midway
Mourinho- back again wins but then struggles one season and is gone
Conte - wins one season doesnâ€™t the next gone
Sarri - lasting one season

Maybes itâ€™s the way the owner works but it seems that if you donâ€™t win the league your gone - a manager not given a significant time to build. Iâ€™m not sure who they bring in but he will need to be given time - donâ€™t think the patience is there for it to happen though.
		
Click to expand...

But that approach has been the most successful one in the English game over the last 15 years.......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„

Anyway I get where you're coming from and as a Chelsea fan I'd love a bit of stability for a few seasons!

As for who comes in if Sarri does depart - no idea! I would imagine Allegri possibly the front runner, provided of course the transfer ban issue is resolved.

Lampard would be mad to take it on at this stage of his managerial career. But you never know, he could do brilliantly.

Anyway you just worry about keeping Klopp over the summer when Barca come calling.........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2019)

PieMan said:



			But that approach has been the most successful one in the English game over the last 15 years.......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„

Anyway I get where you're coming from and as a Chelsea fan I'd love a bit of stability for a few seasons!

As for who comes in if Sarri does depart - no idea! I would imagine Allegri possibly the front runner, provided of course the transfer ban issue is resolved.

Lampard would be mad to take it on at this stage of his managerial career. But you never know, he could do brilliantly.

Anyway you just worry about keeping Klopp over the summer when Barca come calling.........ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

No doubt it helped get trophies but what helped was those funds from Abramovich- each new manager needing significant funding, players arrive then players go - certainly a rollercoaster 

Allegri is the best guy out there who is available- interesting to see how he would get on , I expected him to end up at Man Utd until they did everyone a favour by giving OGS the job. Lampard would be mad to take it yet - but you could see why he would. As you say the transfer ban is the crucial part - if it stays then itâ€™s a different ball game


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			You dont have to explain yourself to me Phil, though your stalker may need to listen ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t start, me and Phil have liked the odd post from each other recently and I was trying to enter a sensible debate. #lightattheendofthetunnel


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 8, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I think putting a time frame on managers needing a trophy is unfair, progression is much more than trophies.

Would you say *Spurs should get rid of Pochettino* for not delivering a trophy in 5years?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 100%... and instate Pulis ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Donâ€™t start, me and Phil have liked the odd post from each other recently and I was trying to enter a sensible debate. #lightattheendofthetunnel
		
Click to expand...

Could this be the start of a forum bromance ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t mate, every Club is different and so are levels of expectation,
Phil is saying Chelsea want instant results, Iâ€™d like Everton to give Silva 3-4yrs.
OGS might get 2 years at Utd, Clubchamp was calling for Klopp to go 18 months ago.
Never said any are right or wrong, but funny how other teams supporters always know whatâ€™s best for other Clubs.
I see the shouts that Watford was better without Silva and Everton should of kept Allardyce have gone quiet.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to show me where I called for Klopp to go?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			I donâ€™t mate, every Club is different and so are levels of expectation,
Phil is saying Chelsea want instant results, Iâ€™d like Everton to give Silva 3-4yrs.
OGS might get 2 years at Utd, Clubchamp was calling for Klopp to go 18 months ago.
Never said any are right or wrong, but funny how other teams supporters always know whatâ€™s best for other Clubs.
I see the shouts that Watford was better without Silva and Everton should of kept Allardyce have gone quiet.
		
Click to expand...

I criticised Klopp for not having a plan B when plan A wasnâ€™t working.
Some of his subs and lack of quality on the bench.
But he did fantastic  with what he had .
But he will strengthen the squad I am sure.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Do you want to show me where I called for Klopp to go?
		
Click to expand...

Last season (17/18)you were fairly vocal questioning his tactics and whether he knew what he was doing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Last season (17/18)you were fairly vocal questioning his tactics and whether he knew what he was doing.

Click to expand...

Show me where I said he should go?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Donâ€™t start, me and Phil have liked the odd post from each other recently and I was trying to enter a sensible debate. #lightattheendofthetunnel
		
Click to expand...

Aaaaawwwwww Paul this is SO cute ðŸ¥°


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Show me where I said he should go?
		
Click to expand...

You werenâ€™t happy with Klopp and were questioning his ability, even the other red noses came back at you.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			You werenâ€™t happy with Klopp and were questioning his ability, even the other red noses came back at you.

Click to expand...

Yes thatâ€™s right .
As I have said ,no plan B ,subs etc. That was my opinion when I got home from the match!
I havnt been much this year , my own choice for lots of reasons.
All fans have a go sometimes.

But YOU havenâ€™t shown me where I said he should go!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes thatâ€™s right .
As I have said ,no plan B ,subs etc. That was my opinion when I got home from the match!
I havnt been much this year , my own choice for lots of reasons.
All fans have a go sometimes.

But YOU havenâ€™t shown me where I said he should go!!!
		
Click to expand...

OK, Iâ€™m not searching back over 18 months, therefore you meant you were happy to keep him with all the problems you moaned about.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			OK, Iâ€™m not searching back over 18 months, therefore you meant you were happy to keep him with all the problems you moaned about. 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not up to me thatâ€™s up to the club.
He hasnâ€™t done to bad has he.
But when plan A dosnt work we still struggle .
VVD and keeper made a massive difference, but I still think we need a proper CF./CM. Just my opinion thatâ€™s all.

I never called for Klopp to leave I assure you.
Itâ€™s part of your ticket price to have a moan.
I wasnâ€™t the only one on here complaining about his team I am sure, but our probs are not as bad as other teams


----------



## fundy (Jun 8, 2019)

RIP Justin Edinburgh

didnt even know he was ill but Leyton Orient have tweeted that he has passed away


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 8, 2019)

Very sad as he was only 49. Sincerely hope itâ€™s not a result of mental health issues.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thatâ€™s young ,to young.
RIP


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 8, 2019)

Top of our Euro group, three wins from three in a group that contains Germany and the Netherlands. 

No need to consider any other context.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 8, 2019)

Wow, very sad news. RIP Justin


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 8, 2019)

Very sad, Iâ€™d read midweek heâ€™d fell ill on monday and was rushed to hospital after returning from Madrid. To young. RIP


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48568007

Sad news


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 8, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I havnt been much this year , my own choice for lots of reasons.
!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my, you're not allowed a reasoned view on football then. You have to go to matches to properly understand football


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Oh my, you're not allowed a reasoned view on football then. You have to go to matches to properly understand football 

Click to expand...

At last ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cardiac arrest. One of our ICU consultants is one of the club doctors at Orient and having PM'd him on FB it looks as though he'd been having a few worrying signs for a couple of weeks
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing private medical details about a reasonably well known public figure almost immediately after his death, contravening the most basic privacy rules that both you and the consultant are bound by - Caldicott wouldnâ€™t be happy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2019)

First game for Steve Clarke's game and a slow start for Scotland. Starting to get into it a bit more now but given the depth of talent available can he do anything different to get Scotland moving forward?


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Thanks for sharing private medical details about a reasonably well known public figure almost immediately after his death, contravening the most basic privacy rules that both you and the consultant are bound by - Caldicott wouldnâ€™t be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve read what Homer has posted almost word for word hours ago in a news report, so itâ€™s not confidential or unknown!


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve read what Homer has posted almost word for word hours ago in a news report, so itâ€™s not confidential or unknown!
		
Click to expand...

Leaking a private message on an open forum is poor form 

Never mind the sensitive nature of the text.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 8, 2019)

Decent start for Steve Clarke with Scotland, will take a win.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 8, 2019)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve read what Homer has posted almost word for word hours ago in a news report, so itâ€™s not confidential or unknown!
		
Click to expand...

Come on Fish donâ€™t spoil it,obviously people feel the need to have a pop at Homer.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 8, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Decent start for Steve Clarke with Scotland, will take a win.
		
Click to expand...

Crackin goal by the skip ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 8, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Decent start for Steve Clarke with Scotland, will take a win.
		
Click to expand...

Does that show how much expectations in regards to the Scottish national team have been managed that you're happy to accept an unconvincing win against a team from a country with a population less than 1/5 of your own?

EDIT - Apologies, having just looked at the figures countries such as Portugal, Belgium and Sweden have a population of around 1/5 of the population of England and I'd be happy with any kind of win against those countries.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 8, 2019)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve read what Homer has posted almost word for word hours ago in a news report, so itâ€™s not confidential or unknown!
		
Click to expand...

He could lose his job for what heâ€™s said. Iâ€™ve worked in the NHS for ten years. Believe me - Iâ€™m right on this one.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			He could lose his job for what heâ€™s said. Iâ€™ve worked in the NHS for ten years. Believe me - Iâ€™m right on this one.
		
Click to expand...

If thatâ€™s the case then shall we just keep quiet and not get him in trouble ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			If thatâ€™s the case then shall we just keep quiet and not get him in trouble ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m hardly going to tell anyone! But he needs to know that was stupid. Admin can delete all references.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 9, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Oh my, you're not allowed a reasoned view on football then. You have to go to matches to properly understand football 

Click to expand...

Some of the teams that come to Anfield and just park the bus.
I would rather watch the kids on The Park.
Or play golf.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2019)

Parking the bus seems to be more prevalent now, perhaps that is a perception and not true. Too many teams go to the likes of City, Liverpool, previously Chelsea, with little intention of crossing the halfway line. It does make for dull viewing.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Parking the bus seems to be more prevalent now, perhaps that is a perception and not true. Too many teams go to the likes of City, Liverpool, previously Chelsea, with little intention of crossing the halfway line. It does make for dull viewing.
		
Click to expand...

The same could be said by supporters of clubs who go and try to play and get snotted 4/5/6 nil. 

Supporters of some clubs see a point as good as a win against the better sides.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			The same could be said by supporters of clubs who go and try to play and get snotted 4/5/6 nil.

Supporters of some clubs see a point as good as a win against the better sides.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. Itâ€™s called â€œtacticsâ€ isnâ€™t it or maybe a â€œgame planâ€


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137673324996235265


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Spot on. Itâ€™s called â€œtacticsâ€ isnâ€™t it or maybe a â€œgame planâ€ 

Click to expand...

But that  doesnt give the millions of armchair season ticket holders value for money, they demand entertainment, its what they pay for.


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137673324996235265

Click to expand...

Wonâ€™t see this on MSN or any national news coverage, itâ€™s not in the BBCâ€™s or Skyâ€™s narrative to report on such good intentions, fun and good hearted mingling with the locals, they only want to report on bottles & chairs being thrown and police snatch squads.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2019)

Fish said:



			Wonâ€™t see this on MSN or any national news coverage, itâ€™s not in the BBCâ€™s or Skyâ€™s narrative to report on such good intentions, fun and good hearted mingling with the locals, they only want to report on bottles & chairs being thrown and police snatch squads.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the same on here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2019)

Fish said:



			Wonâ€™t see this on MSN or any national news coverage, itâ€™s not in the BBCâ€™s or Skyâ€™s narrative to report on such good intentions, fun and good hearted mingling with the locals, they only want to report on bottles & chairs being thrown and police snatch squads.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s pretty standard for the news though - why should people behaving as expected and being good natured sensible human beings be news ? Surely that should just be accepted should it not ? That should be the normal behaviour that is expected. 

Can imagine the headlines 
â€œFootball Fans sing and behave normallyâ€ - not exactly breaking stuff. 

News people will always report on what is outside the normal behaviour or outside the law - so when human beings start to fight and show themselves up thatâ€™s news and what makes headlines. 

Football fans up and down the country and all over the world behave properly every single match whether home or away - is that really going to be news ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			The same could be said by supporters of clubs who go and try to play and get snotted 4/5/6 nil.

Supporters of some clubs see a point as good as a win against the better sides.
		
Click to expand...

This stu ^^^. And this is what I believe cost Liverpool the title last season. Ave said this a dozen times before and al say it one last time because I think it is more relevant to Liverpool. The season City got 100 points and blew everyone away. At the end of the season pep stated that he thought teams would sit back this last season and defend in numbers. Then try to counter attack. They did. Crystal Palace did it brilliantly. Newcastle etc etc. city Bougt Mahrez to try to break down defences that were tight. First half of the season he struggled but got a lot better the more he played.
I honestly think the same will happen this season with Liverpool, the full backs were awesome. I honestly don't think teams will play as open this year v Liverpool. It was the draws that cost Liverpool the title. Liverpool will have to be as patient as City were and the flowing football of the last two years may well be not as obvious as the last few years.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s pretty standard for the news though - why should people behaving as expected and being good natured sensible human beings be news ? Surely that should just be accepted should it not ? That should be the normal behaviour that is expected.

Can imagine the headlines
â€œFootball Fans sing and behave normallyâ€ - not exactly breaking stuff.

News people will always report on what is outside the normal behaviour or outside the law - so when human beings start to fight and show themselves up thatâ€™s news and what makes headlines.

Football fans up and down the country and all over the world behave properly every single match whether home or away - is that really going to be news ?
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see all the praise for Liverpool & Spurs fans?

Think you might have actually praised then yourself ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸

Well apart from the naked masturbating scouser ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137673324996235265

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s pretty standard for the news though - *why should people behaving as expected* *and being good natured sensible human beings be news ?* Surely that should just be accepted should it not ? That should be the normal behaviour that is expected.

Can imagine the headlines
â€œFootball Fans sing and behave normallyâ€ - not exactly breaking stuff.

News people will always report on what is outside the normal behaviour or outside the law - so when human beings start to fight and show themselves up thatâ€™s news and what makes headlines.

Football fans up and down the country and all over the world behave properly every single match whether home or away - is that really going to be news ?
		
Click to expand...

Methinks you've totally missed the point.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			Methinks you've totally missed the point.
		
Click to expand...

The point being ? And to be clear I was responded to the post from Fish about it not being reported by the BBC etc


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			Methinks you've totally missed the point.
		
Click to expand...

If it was Liverpool fans heâ€™d be creaming over it,thatâ€™s a fact.


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The point being ? And to be clear I was responded to the post from Fish about it not being reported by the BBC etc
		
Click to expand...

The point being that they were footy supporters and are generally displayed and thought of as being thugs.
What those guys were doing was certainly not behaving as expected, in fact, I see plenty of street performers in my area and have never seen it develope into such a sing song with generous donations given thereafter.
I think it was most definitely newsworthy, it just doesn't fit in with some mainstream media agendas.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			The same could be said by supporters of clubs who go and try to play and get snotted 4/5/6 nil. 

Supporters of some clubs see a point as good as a win against the better sides.
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Spot on. Itâ€™s called â€œtacticsâ€ isnâ€™t it or maybe a â€œgame planâ€ 

Click to expand...

It is a game plan and it makes sense for a number of teams. It's still dull for the neutral though and I think more teams are doing it than previously, it's on the increase. I don't blame them, I just don't want to watch games like that.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Spot on. Itâ€™s called â€œtacticsâ€ isnâ€™t it or maybe a â€œgame planâ€ 

Click to expand...

Yes you have to play with what you have.
Itâ€™s not good to watch though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			The point being that they were footy supporters and are generally displayed and thought of as being thugs.
What those guys were doing was certainly not behaving as expected, in fact, I see plenty of street performers in my area and have never seen it develope into such a sing song with generous donations given thereafter.
I think it was most definitely newsworthy, it just doesn't fit in with some mainstream media agendas.
		
Click to expand...

Stuff like that happens all over the world at football events - social media is full of little stories of things that happen at World Cups , Euros and last weekend twitter was awash with stories of people just being good natured as football fans - loads of stuff , But itâ€™s not newsworthy - a bunch of football fans sing along with a busker then possibly donate money ( didnâ€™t see it in the video )- thatâ€™s never going to mainstream, why would it - and itâ€™s got nothing to do with any agenda , itâ€™s nice to see but thatâ€™s it . The news would take all night if they reported everything like that.

People behaving well itâ€™s not going to get in the news - people breaking the law and behaving badly - going to be in the news , nothing to do with agendas - thatâ€™s just the news.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stuff like that happens all over the world at football events - social media is full of little stories of things that happen at World Cups , Euros and last weekend twitter was awash with stories of people just being good natured as football fans - loads of stuff , But itâ€™s not newsworthy - a bunch of football fans sing along with a busker then donate money - thatâ€™s never going to mainstream, why would it - and itâ€™s got nothing to do with any agenda , itâ€™s nice to see but thatâ€™s it . The news would take all night if they reported everything like that.

People behaving well itâ€™s not going to get in the news - people breaking the law and behaving badly - going to be in the news , nothing to do with agendas - thatâ€™s just the news.
		
Click to expand...

Have a night off Phil ðŸ˜³ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stuff like that happens all over the world at football events - social media is full of little stories of things that happen at World Cups , Euros and last weekend twitter was awash with stories of people just being good natured as football fans - loads of stuff , But itâ€™s not newsworthy - a bunch of football fans sing along with a busker then donate money - thatâ€™s never going to mainstream, why would it - and itâ€™s got nothing to do with any agenda , itâ€™s nice to see but thatâ€™s it . The news would take all night *if they reported everything like that.*

People behaving well itâ€™s not going to get in the news - people breaking the law and behaving badly - going to be in the news , nothing to do with agendas - thatâ€™s just the news.
		
Click to expand...

But they don't report ANYTHING like that!
No-one said that everything should be reported, it would just be nice if the softer side of football supporters was shown occasionally, I think that is the point.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			But they don't report ANYTHING like that!
No-one said that everything should be reported, it would just be nice if the softer side of football supporters was shown occasionally, I think that is the point.
		
Click to expand...

Because thatâ€™s not what the mainstream news does - it doesnâ€™t have all day long to report these little things that happen - they concentrate on the stuff that hits home or has relevance to people. People arenâ€™t interesting in people doing nice things - it doesnâ€™t sell papers, doesnâ€™t get people switching on - itâ€™s not newsworthy.

And letâ€™s be honest this is just people being decent human beings - it shouldnâ€™t need to be highlighted - this is how people should act everytime they go to a football match - and 99% of the people do - there is no point reporting the 99% , itâ€™s all about the 1% which is negative - thatâ€™s news.

Letâ€™s be realistic - people donâ€™t care about a bunch a fans having a sing song , they do care about a bunch of fans rioting.

People arenâ€™t daft - they know that itâ€™s always the minority that are causing issues


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2019)

This game is just going to be very niggly - whistle been blown every minute with a player falling to the crowd easily - Portugal ahead in that score so far


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because thatâ€™s not what the mainstream news does - it doesnâ€™t have all day long to report these little things that happen - they concentrate on the stuff that hits home or has relevance to people. People arenâ€™t interesting in people doing nice things - it doesnâ€™t sell papers, doesnâ€™t get people switching on - itâ€™s not newsworthy.

And letâ€™s be honest this is just people being decent human beings - it shouldnâ€™t need to be highlighted - this is how people should act everytime they go to a football match - and 99% of the people do - there is no point reporting the 99% , itâ€™s all about the 1% which is negative - thatâ€™s news.

Letâ€™s be realistic - people donâ€™t care about a bunch a fans having a sing song , they donâ€™t care about a bunch of fans rioting.

People arenâ€™t daft - they know that itâ€™s always the minority that are causing issues
		
Click to expand...

Seems that some on the forum are daft,as they believe itâ€™s the majority of England fans.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This game is just going to be very niggly - whistle been blown every minute with a player falling to the crowd easily - Portugal ahead in that score so far
		
Click to expand...

Wish they'd never dreamt this 'tournament' up tbh, just don't get it, we had 3 weeks waiting for the Champions League final and now its the Ladies World Cup, why are they stealing their thunder? Mens European Champs are next year, world cup was last year, this is simply just not needed. Too much football.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 9, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Wish they'd never dreamt this 'tournament' up tbh, just don't get it, we had 3 weeks waiting for the Champions League final and now its the Ladies World Cup, why are they stealing their thunder? Mens European Champs are next year, world cup was last year, this is simply just not needed. Too much football.
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™d play just as much football otherwise, theyâ€™d just be crappy friendlies that people would be whinging about instead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Wish they'd never dreamt this 'tournament' up tbh, just don't get it, we had 3 weeks waiting for the Champions League final and now its the Ladies World Cup, why are they stealing their thunder? Mens European Champs are next year, world cup was last year, this is simply just not needed. Too much football.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the "stealing the ladies world cup thunder" comment but I'd rather watch a competitive game than a meaningless friendly with all those substitutions sucking any life out of the game. Will it not stand England in better stead to learn about tournament play going forward and be better prepared for the Euros and WC?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 9, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Wish they'd never dreamt this 'tournament' up tbh, just don't get it, we had 3 weeks waiting for the Champions League final and now its the Ladies World Cup, why are they stealing their thunder? Mens European Champs are next year, world cup was last year, this is simply just not needed. Too much football.
		
Click to expand...

The women's game wasn't on at the same time as England's. So no thunder stole imo. Unless you actually belive that Australia v Italy would of had big viewing figures here?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is a game plan and it makes sense for a number of teams. It's still dull for the neutral though and I think more teams are doing it than previously, it's on the increase. I don't blame them, I just don't want to watch games like that.
		
Click to expand...




clubchamp98 said:



			Yes you have to play with what you have.
Itâ€™s not good to watch though.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a results business, you donâ€™t get anymore points for drawing 5-5 than you do 0-0.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



View attachment 27507

Click to expand...

Does it say scored on the other side?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

Tidy strike but could the keeper have got a stronger hand to that?


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because thatâ€™s not what the mainstream news does - it doesnâ€™t have all day long to report these little things that happen - they concentrate on the stuff that hits home or has relevance to people. People arenâ€™t interesting in people doing nice things - it doesnâ€™t sell papers, doesnâ€™t get people switching on - itâ€™s not newsworthy.

And letâ€™s be honest this is just people being decent human beings - it shouldnâ€™t need to be highlighted - this is how people should act everytime they go to a football match - and 99% of the people do - there is no point reporting the 99% , itâ€™s all about the 1% which is negative - thatâ€™s news.

Letâ€™s be realistic - people donâ€™t care about a bunch a fans having a sing song , they donâ€™t care about a bunch of fans rioting.

People arenâ€™t daft - they know that itâ€™s always the minority that are causing issues
		
Click to expand...


You really are a ray of sunshine at times.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2019)

Slime said:



			You really are a ray of sunshine at times.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ I try my best , and ensure Iâ€™m realistic with it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Itâ€™s a results business, you donâ€™t get anymore points for drawing 5-5 than you do 0-0.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and it makes sense for a number of teams. I just don't want to watch games like that. They aren't going to change, it's about the result as you say, but for neutrals it's a yawnfest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

Not a great final but UEFA will see it as a success. Where are the next finals?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree and it makes sense for a number of teams. I just don't want to watch games like that. They aren't going to change, it's about the result as you say, but for neutrals it's a yawnfest.
		
Click to expand...

Tony Pulis... long before Boro missed out on a play-off spot the crowd wanted him out. It was football to hang yourself by.


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Tony Pulis... long before Boro missed out on a play-off spot the crowd wanted him out. It was football to hang yourself by.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the George Graham years to me


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree and it makes sense for a number of teams. I just don't want to watch games like that. They aren't going to change, it's about the result as you say, but for neutrals it's a yawnfest.
		
Click to expand...

Not every team plays every game that way, plus surely itâ€™s down to the other team to break them down and get through.
Iâ€™ve seen far worse mid-table, lower-table clashes when neither park the bus.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Tony Pulis... long before Boro missed out on a play-off spot the crowd wanted him out. It was football to hang yourself by.
		
Click to expand...

A boring one dimensional manager is different to one club parking the bus against a top club.
Allardyce, Pullis etc are known for it and are normally employed to do one job, same as Jose, you know the style of football when they get the job.


----------



## Jensen (Jun 10, 2019)

fundy said:



			Sounds like the George Graham years to me 

Click to expand...

Ah the good old 1-0 to the Arsenal days.
Extremely entertaining ðŸ˜„


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™ve seen far worse mid-table, lower-table clashes when neither park the bus.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. And worse when its on TV and the presenters are desperately trying to find anything to hype the game up but the fare on offer is park football standard


----------



## User62651 (Jun 10, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree and it makes sense for a number of teams. I just don't want to watch games like that. They aren't going to change, it's about the result as you say, but for neutrals it's a yawnfest.
		
Click to expand...

Cultural, in UK football has to be 100mph and 4-3 or people get bored, they always drop 0-0s to the last slot on MOTD for example but there can still be great football without goals - you need to embrace your inner Italian and admire Cattenacio!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 10, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Cultural, in UK football has to be 100mph and 4-3 or people get bored, they always drop 0-0s to the last slot on MOTD for example but there can still be great football without goals - you need to embrace your inner Italian and admire Cattenacio!

Click to expand...

Ha ha, bella, bella. I can appreciate a 0-0, you don't always need goals for a good game. A game of defence against attack is not for me though. It can be exciting for the team holding on, last 20 in particular, but for the neutral it is not great.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 11, 2019)

Benitez back to Chelsea, eh?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 11, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Benitez back to Chelsea, eh?
		
Click to expand...

At least they have some money!
Didnâ€™t see that coming though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2019)

Nine o'clock tomorrow morning the champions find out who they have got opening game if the season. Five wins from Setting another record. Who is starting next years â€œ and were off blog â€œ ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Nine o'clock tomorrow morning the champions find out who they have got opening game if the season. Five wins from Setting another record. *Who is starting next years â€œ and were off blog â€œ ðŸ˜‚*

Click to expand...

Big pressure on that person. I know my place, I am leaving that well alone


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Nine o'clock tomorrow morning the champions find out who they have got opening game if the season. Five wins from Setting another record. Who is starting next years â€œ and were off blog â€œ ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I'm going for one of the new boys at home for the first game


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Big pressure on that person. I know my place, I am leaving that well alone 

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm going for one of the new boys at home for the first game
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Homer my bad. I was on about the premiership. ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

First round of fixtures leaked they reckon:
https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/premier-league-201920-fixtures-leaked-16504606 

Spurs with a nice home tie against Norwich. Ending our run of seven years with an away fixture on the opening day. (If this proves to be correct.)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Sorry Homer my bad. I was on about the premiership. ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Naughty old timer. I was referring to City's first game. I reckon it'll be someone like Norwich and seeing as you were away first last season I reckon it'll be at home. Who does everyone else want first up. Would you prefer a so called less fancied side or would you rather get a big rival and get that game done and dusted early on. 

Sadly I think I have to wait a little longer for the EPL fixtures and find out the dates we take six points off Reading


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Naughty old timer. I was referring to City's first game. I reckon it'll be someone like Norwich and seeing as you were away first last season I reckon it'll be at home. Who does everyone else want first up. Would you prefer a so called less fancied side or would you rather get a big rival and get that game done and dusted early on.

Sadly I think I have to wait a little longer for the EPL fixtures and find out the dates we take six points off Reading
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand your Reading banter, you've only beaten them once of the last 5 meetings. 
https://www.11v11.com/teams/fulham/tab/opposingTeams/opposition/Reading/


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Naughty old timer. I was referring to City's first game. I reckon it'll be someone like Norwich and seeing as you were away first last season I reckon it'll be at home. Who does everyone else want first up. Would you prefer a so called less fancied side or would you rather get a big rival and get that game done and dusted early on.

Sadly I think I have to wait a little longer for the EPL fixtures and find out the dates we take six points off Reading
		
Click to expand...

Looks like we have WW ðŸ˜³


----------



## richart (Jun 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Naughty old timer. I was referring to City's first game. I reckon it'll be someone like Norwich and seeing as you were away first last season I reckon it'll be at home. Who does everyone else want first up. Would you prefer a so called less fancied side or would you rather get a big rival and get that game done and dusted early on.

Sadly I think I have to wait a little longer for the EPL fixtures and find out the dates we take six points off Reading
		
Click to expand...

You do realise you only play us twice in a season and not a dozen times ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't understand your Reading banter, you've only beaten them once of the last 5 meetings.
https://www.11v11.com/teams/fulham/tab/opposingTeams/opposition/Reading/

Click to expand...

But as a Fulham fan you live in hope. Usually that's all we have


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But as a Fulham fan you live in hope. Usually that's all we have
		
Click to expand...

I just mean why Reading, this is the second time I've seen you say it. Is there some sort of Fulham Reading rivalry I don't know about?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I just mean why Reading, this is the second time I've seen you say it. Is there some sort of Fulham Reading rivalry I don't know about?
		
Click to expand...

Not really other than I work in a hospital in Reading and surrounded by loads of Reading fans (and of course Richart on here). For me it's also my nearest local away game. I would think historically the bigger rivalry would have been Brentford


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2019)

Very interesting article on the back of the latest international matches and how some of the smaller nations around the world have their own unique issues https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/48298887


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Its not

TV picks are never done that early
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I have since read that BT would have the early game next season rather than the late one, so it may be bogus, or a leak of the 'practise draw' like you get with the European comps sometimes.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I have since read that BT would have the early game next season rather than the late one, so it may be bogus, or a leak of the 'practise draw' like you get with the European comps sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so. Although getting City out the way early may not be a bad thing.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 12, 2019)

Dark Angel on ITV. Think it may be a repeat. David thought I was paying far to close attention to the poisoning detail so I've not made a cup of tea since 

Edit - plonker Rodney...wrong thread but won't delete or the ones who commented after me will look even plonkier!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 12, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Dark Angel on ITV. Think it may be a repeat. David thought I was paying far to close attention to the poisoning detail so I've not made a cup of tea since 

Click to expand...

Wrong thread methinks.


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Dark Angel on ITV. Think it may be a repeat. *David* thought I was paying far to close attention to the poisoning detail so I've not made a cup of tea since 

Click to expand...

..................... and which Premier League team does David play for?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 12, 2019)

What an idiot!

TV Series - of course


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			What an idiot!

TV Series - of course 

Click to expand...


We all do it Amanda  I posted some poker hands and comments late the other night on what was meant to be a private poker chat group on facebook, by mistake i posted them in the golf club chat group. 130+ confused golfers by the time i opened FB the following day who thought I was talking a foreign language haha


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 13, 2019)

The unbearables have another "easy" home game to start the season, theyre definitely the media darlings  ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			The unbearables have another "easy" home game to start the season, theyre definitely the media darlings  ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...

Never mind that someone needs to slip in and start next years thread. ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 13, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Never mind that someone needs to slip in and start next years thread. ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

It had to be HIM didnt it ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2019)

Full Premier fixtures here..

Nice 12 point starter for us, can't see a sticky result until Wolves away... 

https://www.skysports.com/premier-league-fixtures


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 13, 2019)

Fish said:



			Full Premier fixtures here..

Nice 6 point starter for us 

https://www.skysports.com/premier-league-fixtures

Click to expand...

Wrong thread.... 

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/premier-league-2019-2020-“we’re-off”.101820/

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Wrong thread....

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/premier-league-2019-2020-â€œweâ€™re-offâ€.101820/

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

 Well if it was going to be anyone.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 13, 2019)

Fish said:



 Well if it was going to be anyone.......
		
Click to expand...

Get him fishy ðŸ˜


ill do a whipround for your diesel money ðŸ˜


----------

